# Iraq's war against IS terrorism | Updates and Discussions



## Serpentine

Since the last thread was removed for compliance measures against graphic content, from now on please post all news and updates about Iraq's battle against IS and terrorism here.

*Obviously, any kind of graphic content is strictly forbidden and violators will be banned for a long time.*

Regards.

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ISIS Draws Steady Stream of Recruits From Turkey*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/16/w...is-a-steady-source-of-isis-recruits.html?_r=0

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

AKP government allowing terrorists to cross the borders easily, allowing terrorists to return to recruit and allowing terrorists to roam freely in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511978998608314368


----------



## Ceylal

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511978998608314368


The Peshmergas are really tearing up ISIS since the US airforce is giving them a hand. The Iraqi, army is still MIA


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> The Peshmergas are really tearing up ISIS since the US airforce is giving them a hand. The Iraqi, army is still MIA



The Berber still continuing his anti Arab rants after being proven wrong by several people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

No graphic content, just a trailer. They release it giving message to the Coalition Force. I have to admire their HD fear mongering and propaganda skills.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*David A. Andelman: To kill ISIS, back Kurdish nation*
Gannett6:51 p.m. CDT September 14, 2014

Holding Iraq together with training, foreign aid and diplomatic pressure has been tried and failed. Perhaps it is time to turn elsewhere. Our last and best hope of turning the tide against the Islamist thugs could be the powerful and motivated Kurdish people, especially their valiant army, the peshmerga.

Forget having to train or advise these Kurdish warriors. All the peshmerga really needs to turn into the true steel tip of the sword are the right hardware and some assurance that the endgame will involve an independent Kurdistan. If we lose sight of this reality, the United States and the West have lost before the battle is joined.

You can bet that the pathetic Iraqi army, backed by a new but shaky government, will make zero headway against the Islamic State. We'll be in for years of violence and turmoil spreading across the region and, all too quickly, to our shores.

Wrong reasons

Officially, Obama sent U.S. warplanes into action to drive ISIS forces from the Mosul dam while protecting Iraqi religious minorities and protecting the Kurdish capital of Irbil. All good reasons for intervention.

The right reason would have been to help the Kurds achieve independence. That we took any initiative on behalf of the Kurds was because it furthered our own misguided goal. For years and at a cost of thousands of lives, we have sought to hold together a dysfunctional Iraqi nation to which few Kurds have any real loyalty and for which they would hardly lay down their lives.

They would lay down their lives, however, for a free Kurdistan, something that was snatched from their grasp nearly a century ago by the Treaty of Versailles ending World War I. Redrawing the map of the Ottoman Empire, the peacemakers created Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan and an opening for Israel, but left out Kurdistan. Instead, they scattered 30 million to 40 million ethnically, religiously and culturally homogeneous people across a handful of countries.

Today, the Kurds understand what it takes to build a viable nation and have the gumption and will to defend it. Given the means and authority, the Kurds have every right to become the Israel of the Muslim Middle East. And they won't even ask for a handout. Plenty of oil and a vibrant commercial class assure them of a solid economic foundation.

Real Islamic democracy

Imagine helping a true Islamic democracy emerge in the heart of the Middle East, something we tried desperately to do in Iraq at the cost of so many American lives. And yet it is now right in front of us, ripe for the taking, if only we abandon the fiction of a united, democratic Iraq. Coupled with an Israeli-style "right of return," the Kurds could become a free and vibrant nation, without taking a sliver of territory from the countries where millions of their brethren live today.

Moreover, they have their forces where they are needed, in the vast stretches of northern Syria and Iraq where ISIS is so firmly planted. Given the right incentive, we also might find that the Kurds of Syria are worthy and vital opponents both of the Assad regime and of ISIS terrorists. The Kurds of Turkey are equally appropriate allies, if we can persuade our NATO ally, Turkey, to part with them. And why not? They are only a distraction in that nation. There's also no love lost between the Kurds of Iran and the mullahs of Tehran, yet both seem prepared to face down the Sunnis of ISIS at any cost.

America, with all its diplomatic and military muscle, should do no less — help the Kurds finally reach the goal they have earned, many of them with their lives. Perhaps we can right a century-old wrong while giving Obama's ISIS strategy a real chance to succeed.

_David A. Andelman, editor in chief of World Policy Journal, is a member of the Board of Contributors of USA TODAY and author of _A Shattered Peace: Versailles 1919 and the Price We Pay Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> The Kurds of Turkey are equally appropriate allies, if we can persuade our NATO ally, Turkey, to part with them. And why not?



Everybody happens to Journalist these days. 

Maybe we can persuade our NATO ally US to give away half of their country.... is this guy high or what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mylegend

Iraqi army looks hardly like the one fought in the bloody Iraqi-Iran war that ends with hundreds of thousand casualties on both side. Iraqi morale was never totally crushed as proven by ability to lauch deadly offensive even after suffer thousands of casualties. Now it seems like something less than 1000 casualties in one single battle can rout the entire iraqi army. What has happen to the professional iraqi armies of 1980s. Did the current regime does not trust and use any of general from the baath era? I just wonder if it is US or is it Iraqi themselve that destroy the spirit of their old armies.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mylegend said:


> Iraqi army looks hardly like the one fought in the bloody Iraqi-Iran war that ends with hundreds of thousand casualties on both side. Iraqi morale was never totally crushed as proven by ability to lauch deadly offensive even after suffer thousands of casualties. Now it seems like something less than 1000 casualties in one single battle can rout the entire iraqi army. What has happen to the professional iraqi armies of 1980s. Did the current regime does not trust and use any of general from the baath era? I just wonder if it is US or is it Iraqi themselve that destroy the spirit of their old armies.


Iraqi army could wage deadly counterattacks against Iran force with the help of USA satellite pictures and massive use of chemical weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

News says Baghdad getting pounded by ISIS rapidly. Wouldn't be suprise if it turns out to be Mosul 2.0


----------



## Kompromat

Please comply with @Serpentine s instructions on graphic content. We will take stern action against any violations in this matter. Keep PDF clean, Keep it healthy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

IS getting spanked since US started airstrikes  And here on the forum ,some members were having wet dreams about IS reaching Baghdad.
20 ISIL terrorists killed in southern Tikrit - Iraqi News
Shia paramilitary force kills dozens of ISIS fighters, destroy armored vehicles in Tikrit - Iraqi News
US air strikes kill dozens of ISIL - Iraqi News
Peshmerga find bodies of 40 ISIS fighters killed in US air strikes in al-Khazir - Iraqi News
16 ISIL terrorists killed northern Babel [09/17/2014] - Iraqi News
16 ISIL terrorists killed near Beiji Refinery [09/16/2014] - Iraqi News
37 ISIL terrorists killed, injured northeastern Tikrit - Iraqi News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

The title of the thread should be neutral, Just sayin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

JUBA said:


> The Title should be ISIS war against Iranian subhuman terrorists in Iraq.



There are no Iranians in Iraq, ISIS is killing your Sunni 'brothers' all over the place, don't you remember Deir al Zor Shtat tribe massacre ?

The cretin doesn't remember as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JUBA

1000 said:


> There are no Iranians in Iraq, ISIS is killing your Sunni 'brothers' all over the place, don't you remember Deir al Zor Shtat tribe massacre ?
> 
> The cretin doesn't remember as usual.









عربي 21 : موقع إيراني: سليماني في العراق ويقود المعارك هناك



haman10 said:


> alright there champ , no need to get persona



Lol, Crying for the mods ? You should've thought of that before quoting me. You'll always cry if you quote my comments, that's a future lesson for you.


----------



## 1000

JUBA said:


> View attachment 62409
> 
> 
> عربي 21 : موقع إيراني: سليماني في العراق ويقود المعارك هناك



WAT

respond with words not a mullah praying

lol @ arabi21 source

*Show me video of armed Iranians speaking their language in Iraq,* no Qasem Soleimani pic in some desert neither any propaganda articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

mylegend said:


> it is US or is it Iraqi themselve that destroy the spirit of their old armies.


Unfortunately both?

the american were there for ten years yet we ended up with this army that most of it's soldiers lacking the basic of the training.

iraqis leaders are two shiite who are incompetent and sunni who are traitors.

The Shiite fear the west flip side with the sunni and the arab and muslims who hate any shiite regime in Iraq because they are sectarians they work so hard to bring back a sunni dictator.

That's why the Iraqi army with this regime is like a hand cuffed boxer to the back.!! they just recieve the punches but they can't punch back because of two>

the government who afraid been alienated and isolated by the west if they use painful force against terrorists who use the civilians as a shield to commit their crimes.

the shiite clerics who afraid of a mass shiite sunni conflict which what they call it Fitnah (Sedition).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

1000 said:


> no Qasem Soleimani pic in some desert neither any propaganda articles.


ghassem soleimani is not in that picture 

iran just provided iraqi army with weapons , and thats it .

we have no advisors in iraq , let alone any soldiers 

they are mad cause the army is kicking their ar$e so hard 



JUBA said:


> You should've thought of that before quoting me. You'll always cry if you quote my comments, that's a future lesson for you.


u r so powerful and mighty 

u can curse and type at the same time . life achievement in saudia i guess


----------



## JUBA

1000 said:


> WAT
> 
> respond with words not a mullah praying
> 
> lol @ arabi21 source
> 
> *Show me video of armed Iranians speaking their language in Iraq,* no Qasem Soleimani pic in some desert neither any propaganda articles.



There's plenty of reports from all different sources that reported the existence of Iranian advisors and Iranian militias (not official soldiers) fighting alongside the Shiites militias in Iraq, i know it and you know it so there's no point in denying it.



haman10 said:


> u r so powerful and mighty
> 
> u can curse and type at the same time . life achievement in saudia i guess




You're getting extremely boring, back to standing in the bread lines. Or are you an immigrant as well like more than half of your fellow Iranians in here ?


----------



## Mosamania

JUBA said:


> There's plenty of reports from all different sources that reported the existence of Iranian advisors and Iranian militias (not official soldiers) fighting alongside the Shiites militias in Iraq, i know it and you know it so there's no point in denying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting extremely boring, back to standing in the bread lines. Or are you an immigrant as well like more than half of your fellow Iranians in here ?



Please don't tell me you are supporting one of those religious fanatics A-holes? Because that would just be both sad and pathetic at the same time. ISIS and all their like minded individuals must be rounded up and disposed of. Those who are welling to throw down the sword should be welcomed to do so. If you want to live in a nation with their laws feel free to go there, but don't expect a single soul on earth or heaven to give two damns about your life afterwards.


----------



## JUBA

Mosamania said:


> Please don't tell me you are supporting one of those religious fanatics A-holes? Because that would just be both sad and pathetic at the same time. ISIS and all their like minded individuals must be rounded up and disposed of. Those who are welling to throw down the sword should be welcomed to do so. If you want to live in a nation with their laws feel free to go there, but don't expect a single soul on earth or heaven to give two damns about your life afterwards.



I'm neutral and not against ISIS as long as they're aiming their guns at the right people, my views on them will change in a beat if they took aim at the wrong people. Hope that will clear it 4 you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

JUBA said:


> I'm neutral and not against ISIS as long as they're aiming their guns at the right people, my views on them will change in a beat if they took aim at the wrong people. Hope that will clear it 4 you.



Brainwashing our young people to use them as canon fodder is something that I can never forgive, I don't care who they aim their guns at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

JUBA said:


> I'm neutral and not against ISIS as long as they're aiming their guns at the right people, my views on them will change in a beat if they took aim at the wrong people. Hope that will clear it 4 you.


When Saudi's get sense about what terrible things they are doing in Pakistan, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, Libya and Afghanistan....
Earth is round, Hope they get sense before table turns...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

New World said:


> When Saudi's get sense about what terrible things they are doing in Pakistan, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, Libya and Afghanistan....
> Earth is round, Hope they get sense before table turns...


So, you think Saudia which near to 10 time lesser to Pakistan in terms population can mess up this nation to that extent where we are standing today? then the question rises what are our agencies doing, can't even stop a little nation?


----------



## sarthak

And the spanking continues 

France has begun bombing ISIS, ‘entirely destroying’ its logistics depot in northeastern Iraq | National Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

No ground force?


----------



## Hussein

what do you mean @Saho ?


----------



## Saho

Hussein said:


> what do you mean @Saho ?


I'm asking what will all these European countries do? I can't find any news related to 'boot on ground'. I only heard just US and France bombing ISIS via air.


----------



## New World

K-Xeroid said:


> So, you think Saudia which near to 10 time lesser to Pakistan in terms population can mess up this nation to that extent where we are standing today? then the question rises what are our agencies doing, can't even stop a little nation?


You should ask your agencies that why they send their weapons to Jordan from where these weapons were given to ISIS, and other forces which were fighting against the Assad.. and your Government get $1.5 billion for that. 
Who is supporting Quetta shora and other groups including BLA to fight against Iran is no more secret and at some extend your agencies support these groups but not BLA...


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*ISIL militants moving freely in Istanbul: Video





*
ISIL militants (file photo)
*
A newly-released online video shows some people in ISIL clothes with the group’s flag travelling freely in the Turkish city of Istanbul.*

The video filmed on the Istanbul metro shows two young men wearing ISIL T-shirts freely heading for their destination. This comes as shops in several countries have been promoting ISIL clothes, toy equipment and gifts.

The footage has raised major concerns that those purchasing such clothes are somehow showing loyalty to the terrorist group. Experts say the footage circulating online appears genuine and has been corroborated by other reports.

Quoting Turkish government officials and media reports, _The New York Times_ reported on Monday that Turkey is one of the biggest sources of foreign fighters for the Takfiri group, which has captured large swathes of land in Iraq and Syria.

The newspaper cited the example of one former fighter who had been taken to Syria, along with 10 of his friends, and joined the ISIL after 15 days of training in the city of Raqqa.

This is not the first time that media expose links between the Turkish government and Takfiri militants. German television station ARD has recently revealed that an office, run by ISIL-affiliated Turks, helps foreign militants cross the Turkish border to join the terrorist group’s militants in Iraq and Syria. The report said that militants have been paid up to 400 euros, to join the battles.

The German state TV station also said that there are more than 2,000 militants joining ISIL who come from Europe, adding that they enter Istanbul as a tourist and then cross borders into Iraq and Syria.

The West and its regional allies, including Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey, are reportedly giving financial and military support to the militants*.

PressTV - ISIL militants moving freely in Istanbul: Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Hundreds of Iraqi soldiers missing or stranded after chaotic withdrawal*

BAGHDAD — Hundreds of Iraqi soldiers were trapped or missing on Sunday following a chaotic retreat from an army base in western Iraq, military officials said, underscoring the ability of Islamic State insurgents to remain on the offensive despite expanded airstrikes from the United States.

At least 820 soldiers were stationed at Saqlawia Camp, north of the insurgent-controlled Iraqi city of Fallujah, when it came under attack from five suicide bombings on Sunday afternoon, said Lt. Col. Ihab Hashem, a deputy commander with the Iraqi Army’s 8th division who was at the camp. Two bombers drove explosives-packed armored vehicles and three others detonated vests, he said.

Five battalions had been stranded at the base without supplies for six days after Islamic State militants seized a bridge that was the last access route to the camp. Soldiers said they were forced to boil up water from a muddy stream, and were running low on ammunition, when the bombings struck on Sunday.

“We lost control,” Hashem said after crossing Islamic State-controlled territory to another army base. “We couldn’t gather to retreat. Some are dead, others stayed.”

He said retreating soldiers had abandoned their vehicles and were traversing enemy territory in small platoons in order to avoid detection.


“Some are still crossing, they are walking through the trees and houses trying to hide from the insurgents.”

The Islamic State has carried out mass-executions of Iraqi troops it has caught in the past – including killing what Iraqi officials say were 1,700 soldiers at Camp Speicher near the northern city of Tikrit during the group’s surge forward in June.

Hundreds of Iraqi soldiers missing or stranded after chaotic withdrawal - The Washington Post


----------



## 1000

> *Hundreds of Iraqi soldiers missing or stranded after chaotic withdrawal*



Again betrayal from inside the army, it's infiltrated by ISIS

in Arabic




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152282804776423


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Again betrayal from inside the army, it's infiltrated by ISIS
> 
> in Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152282804776423


Baathist in the army I don't know why they keep them so far why they don't capture them or at least lay them off???!!!.


----------



## gau8av




----------



## ResurgentIran

@1000 @Malik Alashter 

Is it true that ISIS killed 300 Iraqi soldiers in a chemical (chlorine) attack today?
Keep us posted.


----------



## 1000

*Pentagon to deploy 12 A-10s to Middle East*




ResurgentIran said:


> Is it true that ISIS killed 300 Iraqi soldiers in a chemical (chlorine) attack today?
> Keep us posted.



conflicting reports, unknown.
But they were left on their own without (air) support, days without food and water, that was said by those who managed to get away.


----------



## 1000

Iraq PM Abadi retires two top generals after Islamic State conquests| Reuters

Ali Ghaidan & Abbud Qanbar

MI-28/MI-35


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*24.09.2014*

*Badir Militias Attack Peshmerga Checkpoint*

(Millet)-- The Badir Organization militias have recently launched an attack on a check point controlled by Peshmerga in Tuz Khurmato claiming that the Peshmerga have captured two Shiias without having any specific evidence.

Peshmerga security sources have revealed that more than 80 Badir militias with 10 Hummers in Tuz Khurmato have launched attack on a Peshmerga checkpoint to capture it from the Peshmerga.

Sources have told Millet that Tuz Khurmato inhabitants do not support the Badir militias anymore because of their unexpected brutal actions against Sunni people in the area.

Badir Militias Attack Peshmerga Checkpoint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> *24.09.2014*
> 
> *Badir Militias Attack Peshmerga Checkpoint*
> 
> (Millet)-- The Badir Organization militias have recently launched an attack on a check point controlled by Peshmerga in Tuz Khurmato claiming that the Peshmerga have captured two Shiias without having any specific evidence.
> 
> Peshmerga security sources have revealed that more than 80 Badir militias with 10 Hummers in Tuz Khurmato have launched attack on a Peshmerga checkpoint to capture it from the Peshmerga.
> 
> Sources have told Millet that Tuz Khurmato inhabitants do not support the Badir militias anymore because of their unexpected brutal actions against Sunni people in the area.
> 
> Badir Militias Attack Peshmerga Checkpoint


Let's see out what kind of material the pesh are made. Last IS assault they were overrun if it weren't for US air strikes.


----------



## islamrules

I hope The Arab Crusaders alliance can reach an agreement with AL Qaeda Nusra and the Islamic Front and the FSA in order to join the fight against ISIS khawarij bc the hadit speaks of a Muslim Roman alliance against an " enemy behind them " .
I sure hope the enemy is the khawarij bc if it is then the alliance will win .


----------



## Serpentine

islamrules said:


> I hope The Arab Crusaders alliance can reach an agreement with AL Qaeda Nusra and the Islamic Front and the FSA in order to join the fight against ISIS khawarij bc the hadit speaks of a Muslim Roman alliance against an " enemy behind them " .
> I sure hope the enemy is the khawarij bc if it is then the alliance will win .



Aren't they already in an alliance with AQ aka Nusra?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ISIL just like Bashar's thugs and Iran thought that through slaughtering innocents in the most ugly ways could make them prevail but instead it got back at them, now we kill three birds with one stone. Iran's legitimate son is so screwed.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515563289514754048


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516259458276950017


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Saw a ticker on CNN about some 1000 Iraqi troops dying over the weekend...if true this is worrying seems like still some tribes supporting ISIS


----------



## 1000

mri1024 2 said:


> Saw a ticker on CNN about some 1000 Iraqi troops dying over the weekend...if true this is worrying seems like still some tribes supporting ISIS



think it's false.


----------



## Winchester

1000 said:


> think it's false.


Yup false can't find any other link the major figure were those unfortunate ones at the base.....can't blame the average Iraqi soldier at the moment just seems like poor leadership at the top


----------



## Alienoz_TR

mri1024 2 said:


> Yup false can't find any other link the major figure were those unfortunate ones at the base.....can't blame the average Iraqi soldier at the moment just seems like poor leadership at the top



Lotsa Iraqi commanders were sacked by Abadi. Iraqi army is a body without a head by now. So I read. Lemme check my source again.


----------



## Winchester

Alienoz_TR said:


> Lotsa Iraqi commanders were sacked by Abadi. Iraqi army is a body without a head by now. So I read. Lemme check my source again.


The Independent reporting ISIS just 1 mile outside baghdad...are they planning to take over...surely they can't whats the end game there for ISIS??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

mri1024 2 said:


> The Independent reporting ISIS just 1 mile outside baghdad...are they planning to take over...surely they can't whats the end game there for ISIS??



Just saw on English paper. Not sure how worthy of journalism in it?


----------



## Winchester

Alienoz_TR said:


> Just saw on English paper. Not sure how worthy of journalism in it?


BBC saying 6 miles!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Photos from the battle of Saqlawiyah


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Cost of US war against Isis passes $780m as Pentagon hints request for more*

29 September 2014

The cost of the US-led war against the Islamic State (Isis) militant group has totalled at least $780m, according to a new estimate, as US drones and warplanes continued to attack Isis positions in Iraq and Syria on Monday.

The US defense secretary, Chuck Hagel, said on Friday that the US military is spending up to $10m a day and is likely to request more money from Congress to fund a war whose duration is uncertain. In August, before the US expanded strikes against Isis into Syria, the Pentagon estimated its daily war costs at $7.5m and has yet to provide a more precise estimate.

The Center on Strategic and Budgetary Assessments (CSBA), a thinktank influential with the Pentagon, estimated on Monday that the air war has already cost between $780m and $930m between 8 August, when it began, and 24 September.

Cost of US war against Isis passes $780m as Pentagon hints request for more | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ATGM attack on Iraqi M1 Abrams*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Photos from the battle in Khalidiyah. (west of Saqlawiyah, west of Fallujah)

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> ATGM attack on Iraqi M1 Abram


and what happened next ?


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Lotsa Iraqi commanders were sacked by Abadi. Iraqi army is a body without a head by now. So I read. Lemme check my source again.



The top 2 commanders were useless, I could do better then them, it doesn't take a genius to set up a training program and build a barrier on the Syrian border to cut ISIS in half. Something I knew Iraq needed way before this crisis but somehow it never came up in their cretin brain.



Alienoz_TR said:


> *ATGM attack on Iraqi M1 Abrams*



And the tank still survived as far as I know, earlier I saw a vid of an ATGW attack on an Iraqi Abrams and it survived despite being downgraded, it shows how capable the tank is, but without infantry around the tank it's a sitting duck to ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> The top 2 commanders were useless, I could do better then them, it doesn't take a genius to set up a training program and build a barrier on the Syrian border to cut ISIS in half. Something I knew Iraq needed way before this crisis but somehow it never came up in their cretin brain.


Useless or betrayers? Latter seems more likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> Useless or betrayers? Latter seems more likely.



No idea, generals aren't in media spotlight so we can't know a lot about them.
Nevertheless it's hard to believe that someone like me and you and many here ( military interested people who never been in the military ) know what to do to resolve a lot of the problems whilst the top 2 commanders Ali Ghaidan and Abbud Qanbar have been in the army for decades fighting several wars and don't know ?

btw if it's thoughts of them being Sunni, Abbud Qanbar is from the South, Maysan province. No idea what it is.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Kurd troops attack Iraq jihadists on three fronts | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
IRBIL, Iraq: Kurdish troops backed by warplanes battled ISIS on three fronts in northern Iraqon Tuesday, clawing back land they lost to the jihadists in recent months.

The Kurdish peshmerga struck before dawn against the town of Rabia on the Syrian border, north of the jihadist-controlled second city Mosul, and south of key oil hub Kirkuk, officers said.

A senior source in the peshmerga said troops had entered Rabia, after seizing the villages of As-Saudiyah and Mahmudiyah.

"Ground troops are now fighting in the center of Rabia," which lies about 100 kilometers (60 miles) northwest of Mosul.

He said peshmerga forces, backed by artillery and warplanes, were also attacking Zumar, about 60 kilometers (40 miles) northwest of the city, near the reservoir of Iraq's largest dam, which has been a key battleground between the Kurds and the jihadists.

"We have ousted IS from 30 positions, including in the Zumar and Rabia areas," peshmerga spokesman Halgord Hekmat said.

Both Rabia and Zumar were areas which the peshmerga seized in the chaos that followed the jihadists' capture of Mosul in a lightning offensive in early June.

IS forces made a fresh push two months later and inflicted stinging setbacks on the peshmerga, one of the reasons for the US air campaign that began on August 8.

The officer, who spoke to AFP on condition of anonymity because he is not authorized to talk to the press, would not elaborate on the nature of the air support received in Zumar.

France has carried out air strikes in Iraq, British fighter jets are also active in Iraq's skies and Iraqi jets conduct daily operations across the country.

"The advance on Rabia will facilitate efforts to recapture Sinjar. We cannot reach Sinjarwithout taking Rabia," Hekmat said.

Sinjar is a town further southwest which the jihadists captured in early August, prompting tens of thousands of civilians -- mostly from the Yazidi minority -- to flee their homes.

In one of the most dramatic episodes of the nearly four-month-old conflict, some Yazidis were besieged for days in nearby mountains where they took refuge, while others were killed or abducted during their flight from the town.

South of Kirkuk, peshmerga forces retook several villages around the town of Daquq, that had been under jihadist control since June 10, also with air support.

"They have liberated the villages of Saad and Khaled. The peshmerga have taken full control of the area, following fierce fighting," General Westa Rasul said.

He said peshmerga forces were now advancing on the nearby village of Al-Wahda, around 30 kilometers (20 miles) from Kirkuk, but were encountering stiff resistance.

An official from the Kirkuk health directorate said two peshmerga were killed and 18 wounded in the fighting.

Kurd troops attack Iraq jihadists on three fronts | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

More photos from Falluja. Tens of Iraqi soldiers KIA, if not hundreds.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Isis an hour away from Baghdad - with no sign of Iraq army being able to make a successful counter-attack*

US air strikes are failing to drive back Isis in Iraq where its forces are still within an hour’s drive of Baghdad.

More in: Isis an hour away from Baghdad - with no sign of Iraq army being able to make a successful counter-attack - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Isis an hour away from Baghdad - with no sign of Iraq army being able to make a successful counter-attack*
> 
> US air strikes are failing to drive back Isis in Iraq where its forces are still within an hour’s drive of Baghdad.
> 
> More in: Isis an hour away from Baghdad - with no sign of Iraq army being able to make a successful counter-attack - Middle East - World - The Independent


Saddam is laughing his *** off!

They need some of these, they seem to have cojones.


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Isis an hour away from Baghdad - with no sign of Iraq army being able to make a successful counter-attack*
> 
> US air strikes are failing to drive back Isis in Iraq where its forces are still within an hour’s drive of Baghdad.
> 
> More in: Isis an hour away from Baghdad - with no sign of Iraq army being able to make a successful counter-attack - Middle East - World - The Independent




Is Mahdi Army not effective? I thought they are hardcore Shia toughies?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Is Mahdi Army not effective? I thought they are hardcore Shia toughies?



Further you to the west of Baghdad, you enter Sunni triangle. Shia paramilitary groups cannot operate in hostile environment.

Draw a line from Najaf -> Karbala -> Baghdad -> Tuz Khurmato.
West is Sunni, east Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Further you to the west of Baghdad, you enter Sunni triangle. Shia paramilitary groups cannot operate in hostile environment.
> 
> Draw a line from Najaf -> Karbala -> Baghdad -> Tuz Khurmato.
> West is Sunni, east Shia.




Shia is majority in Iraq, some 60 to 70 percent of the population, even higher in the Baghdad area. Surprising the IS is doing so well against Sadr's Mahdi Army near Baghdad


----------



## Ceylal

Superboy said:


> Shia is majority in Iraq, some 60 to 70 percent of the population, even higher in the Baghdad area. Surprising the IS is doing so well against Sadr's Mahdi Army near Baghdad


I think we need to stop referring to the Iraqi army as an army...It does look more than a loose contract workers that were given guns instead of picks and shovels...Kurds have a lot less arms and they fighting ISIS, even the one that went to Turkey to shelter their families, came back to fight...What happen to Iraq, that in less than 20 years, they went from men to headless semblant of human beings...


----------



## KingMamba

Are they really only one hour away from Baghdad???


----------



## Ceylal

KingMamba said:


> Are they really only one hour away from Baghdad???


within mortar range...That is sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Conflicting reports coming from Daquq, south of Kirkuk. Kurds claim victory. IS claim victory.

Recently IS published photos of dead soldiers. I post only the ID cards: (notice greater Kurdistan map (dream) on one of the ID)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517281185412939776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516958771621687297


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517588186638598144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517589919389478912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517591172525871105
Need independent confirmation. And on the other side, US Airforce is deliberately bombing Shias, maybe???


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*ISIL opens 1st consulate in Turkish capital

The ISIL Takfiri terrorists have purportedly opened a consulate in Turkey and use it to issue visas for those who want to join the fight against the Syrian and Iraqi governments.*

The Turkish daily _Aydinlik _said in a recent report that the consulate was founded in the Cankaya district of the capital Ankara.

The militants are said to be operating freely inside the country without much problem.

Other reports said the members of the Takfiri group have rented luxurious houses in the upscale neighborhood of the capital and Istanbul and use them for residence or as offices.

The terrorists are said to be using minibuses with black windows to get around the city.

The ISIL Takfiri terrorists currently control parts of Syria and Iraq. They have threatened all communities, including Shias, Sunnis, Kurds, Christians, Izadi Kurds and others, as they continue their atrocities in Iraq.

Senior Iraqi officials have blamed Saudi Arabia, Qatar, and some Persian Gulf Arab states for the growing terrorism in their country.

The terrorist group has links with Saudi intelligence and is believed to be indirectly supported by the Israeli regime.

The United States started conducting airstrikes on the ISIL only after US interests were threatened by the militants.

PressTV - ISIL opens 1st consulate in Turkish capital

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

October:02:2014

“It’s Not the Same!”

Writing at Al-Monitor, Bader al-Rashed, a Saudi commentator, points out how the government of Saudi Arabia seems to be trying to draw a line between the dominant interpretation of Islam in Saudi Arabia (frequently called “Wahhabism”) and the beliefs and actions of ISIS. There are efforts being made to identify ISIS as Kharajites, referring to the 7th C. group that supported a philosophy at odds with both Sunni and Shi’a interpretations of Islam and Islamic rule and was noted for its harsh implementation of _takfirism_.

This is all well and good, al-Rashed writes, but is complicated by the fact that ISIS is busy handing out books written by Mohammad ibn Abdul Wahhab, whose writing are at the core of Saudi religious belief and practice. Oops.

Over the past 10 years or so, the Saudi government has tried to back away from the most severe interpretations of Islam that it had largely acquiesced to following the 1979 seizure of the Grand Mosque in Mecca. It has managed to do so, to some extent. The government, though, has not been able to ‘convert’ all Saudis to a regime of tolerance. This is proved by its now having to arrest and imprison domestic extremists.

How Saudi Arabia is distancing itself from the Islamic State
Bader al-Rashed

Thirteen years after US President George W. Bush declared war on terrorism, the Middle East is no closer to victory. Instead, terrorism appears to have morphed into an even more dangerous beast in the form of the Islamic State (IS). Westerners, as expressed through the media, seem to be under the same impression as they were after Sept. 11, 2001 — namely, that the Sunni jihadist movement is linked to the Wahhabi brand of Islam emanating from Saudi Arabia. This has prompted renewed debate among Saudis about this supposed Wahhabist-jihadist connection.

After bombings in Riyadh by al-Qaeda in 2003, the relationship between terrorism and religious extremism was widely discussed in the kingdom, with the government establishing the King Abdulaziz Center for National Dialogue that same year. During the dialogue’s second meeting, Extremism and Moderation … A Comprehensive Methodological Vision, it was agreed that religious programs in Saudi Arabia were the primary force behind the spread of extremism in society. As a result of the dialogue, school curricula, the religious curriculum in particular, were modified by the Ministry of Education. Doubts remained, however, that religious education had been sufficiently modified given that radical Islamists were believed to dominate the education sector in the kingdom.

Saudi Arabia is today taking seriously the allegations in the international media that it is the ideological root of the current jihadist groups. Some have sought to defend the country’s religious vision by trying to disassociate Sunni jihadist groups from their brand of Islam, instead castigating other groups, such as the Kharijites — an Islamic sect separate from Sunnis and Shiites that emerged from the first Islamic civil war in the seventh century between Ali Ibn Ali Talib and Muawiya Ibn Abi Sufyan following the killing of the third caliph, Uthman Ibn ...​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamist insurgents seize western Iraqi town of Hit - security sources*
Source: Reuters - Thu, 2 Oct 2014 12:43 GMT

BAGHDAD, Oct 2 (Reuters) - Islamic State-led insurgents took control of most of the western Iraqi town of Hit in Anbar province early on Thursday, security sources and local officials said.

The ultra-radical Sunni Muslim militants have captured vast swathes of western and northern Iraq including the north's biggest city Mosul in June, as well as large areas of the east and north of neighbouring Syria.

The fall of Hit exposes the Ain al-Asad military base in the nearby town of al-Baghdadi to attack. Iraqi government forces suffered big losses after insurgents laid siege to other military camps in recent months.

"Ninety percent of Hit has been overrun by militants," said Adnan al-Fahdawi, an Anbar provincial council member, adding that the attackers were better armed than local security forces.

An eyewitness speaking from Hit told Reuters: "Scores of militants can be seen in the town with their vehicles and weapons, I can hear shooting now everywhere."

Other eyewitnesses said the insurgents raised jihadi black flags over government buildings in Hit, and that they had seen corpses of members of the security forces in the streets.

Hit is a walled market town located some 130 km (80 miles) west of the Iraqi capital Baghdad and 30 km (18 miles) from the Anbar provincial capital Ramadi, which is largely under Islamic State control.

The security sources said they believed the attackers were Islamic State fighters, who struck first with three suicide car bombs at the eastern entrance to Hit and a police station in the town. Initial reports from Hit hospital sources said six people, including one civilian, were killed and 12 people wounded.

State television al-Iraqiya said Islamic State insurgents had occupied the mayor's office and police station and that there were heavy clashes going on between the militants and the local Sunni Albu Nimr tribe.

Deputy provincial council chief Faleh al-Issawy called on state television for the Iraqi army, which has proved little threat to IS so far, to support police forces and tribes in Hit.

Soldiers, police and local Sunni Muslim fighters were trying to stem the militant advances, the security sources said.

Most of the surrounding towns in Anbar previously fell under Islamic State control.

In Ramadi, three soldiers were killed and four wounded in a car bomb blast near the headquarters of the Iraqi army's eighth brigade, a security source said.

Six militants were also killed by an Iraqi army helicopter strike in the insurgent-controlled Tamim district of Ramadi on Thursday, another security source said.

(Reporting by Raheem Salman and Saif Sameer Hameed; Writing by Yara Bayoumy and Isabel Coles, editing by Mark Heinrich)

Islamist insurgents seize western Iraqi town of Hit - security sources


----------



## Alienoz_TR

YPG-PKK in Rabia border crossing with captured equipment from IS.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*ISIL rooted in US-Israeli intelligence*

By Gordon Duff

*As President Rouhani of Iran addressed the UN a week ago, the world had changed.* 

US President Obama had opened a door, one ignored by activists and the armies of professional naysayers of the propaganda organs.

The current situation, pure and unadulterated chaos, has created threats and opportunities, a time for leaders to lead, thinkers to think and the stupid to go home and run their heads into the wall.

If ISIL is an enemy, one Veterans Today asserts has its roots in US, Israeli and Saudi intelligence, a message reflected by President Rouhani, what America says now, what it suggests, has to be tempered by the inescapable reality that ISIL/ISIS is a chimera or as this author has described it, a “witches brew.” Constructive engagement with ISIL/ISIS seems, thus far, to be impossible. What we must also confess is that there is little quality intelligence about them.

I met with Sunni leaders in Iraq in January, discussing the threats posed, postulating what I expected, which has come to pass with uncanny accuracy.

There is a reality of ISIL/ISIS that surpasses its roots, Saudi and Qatar cash, Turkish misdeeds, Israeli plots and American right wing extremism.

Similarly, those in Iraq who, in January 2014, sought to both use and control ISIL/ISIS as leverage against what they perceived as an unbalanced Shiite controlled Baghdad regime, are key to understanding what is happening now.

If there is a massive upsurge in power in ISIL/ISIS, it is from Iraq, the disaffected Sunni’s the Baathists, the old Republican Guard, top quality military “thrown to the wind” out of Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld blindness and insanity.

ISIL/ISIS needs to be addressed but there is a nasty reality recent history has taught us.

They are unlikely to listen until leverage is applied. Toward that end, the US has been remiss in use of air power, the “shock and awe” that has killed so many, so many innocents certainly, on behalf of causes any sane person recognizes as pure evil.

Can America murder for good as well?

With ISIL/ISIS at war against civilian populations, the Kurds of Syria and Iraq in particular, whether you believe press reports or not and “not” is always best, they have set the rules.

Until the US moves toward, initially, 500 sorties per day, moving toward 1,500, with FAC (forward air controller) teams and coverage by 200 plus drones “on station 24/7,” there will be no engagement.
ISIS/ISIL is, by far, not the only “wrong” in the region.

Current behavior by primarily Israel and Turkey requires a strong investigation that may well lead to sanctions against both of them.

Neither have the leverage they once had nor are their locations of the strategic importance they once were.
The Cold War, those there are signs it may be reemerging, will go on without them without Egypt, just fine.
There has to be a nation by nation reassessment, starting with Libya.

Libya has to be secured, initially under the authority of the UN Security Council but including all active players in the region.

By that I mean that regional security should include Russia, always a popular and controversial assertion, but Iran and Syria as well.

Excluding key players is insane.

What has happened in Libya is being ignored by the press and is an embarrassing inconvenience for too many.

Both the UAE and Saudi Arabia had massive air forces and much at risk.

A political solution in Libya, with partial Egyptian sponsorship and taking into account that several powerful corporations and banking groups have been “stirring the pot” in Libya will have to be addressed, perhaps with “prejudice.”

The Assad government in Syria has to be secured but under altered circumstances.
What legitimate opposition existed has been pushed aside by the flashy terror groups mysteriously drowning in cash and the promise of the Islamic version of “sex, drugs and rock and roll,” the non-public selling point for ISIS/ISIL.

As with Boko Haram, ISIS/ISIL takes brilliant advantage of religious dogma and conservatism, crafting its appeal based on promise of “temporary marriage.”

With generations of young men with little hope of a healthy married family life, the alternative of sexual misadventure under the cloak of loosely interpreted scriptural “voodoo” may well empty half of Europe’s Islamic population.

Syria is now the strategic lynch pin for American power in the Middle East, a nation the US has worked to destroy, a nation closely aligned with Putin’s Russia.

Nevertheless, stabilizing the Assad government, enabling realistic and sweeping reforms long needed and re-conquering territory under “unreliable” governance is vital.

Toward that end, US policy has to continue to “turn” toward reality, totally abandoning any idea of recruiting “anti-Jihadist Jihadists.”

As Dr. Franklin Lamb pointed out recently in an article in Veterans Today, any US recruit is likely to take his training and weapon and join ISIL at any point and, in fact, almost the entirety of ISIL/ISIS cadres were US trained.

Without the ability to fly over Syria from US carriers or even operate combat aircraft from Syrian bases, the US is greatly hampered in air operations.

There are only two armies in the Middle East, within practical reach of tactical aircraft that can be trusted to secure bases for air operations against ISIS/ISIL.

One is Syria. The other is Iran.

Iran is developing its own aerospace industry but should well have been offered the F 16C from the US in numbers simply out of American self-interest.

Iran has developed a massive self-defense force, a powerful missile capability and a strong and capable military leadership and has done so within purely defensive guidelines.

What this has created, something recognized by the US as early as 1953, when the CIA choose to turn Iran into a US colony, is a requirement in the Middle East for Iran to have a strong stabilizing role.

This requires a quick settlement of nuclear issues and a recognition on behalf of those of moderate sanity that the IAEA (International Atomic Energy Agency) has, since around 2003, been dominated by Israeli intelligence.

The Agency’s work is vital and, as long as we allow it to go on as it does today, staffed with spies and half-trained amateurs, we are not going to be able to move forward.

The old staff of the IAEA and supporting groups are still around, top nuclear weapons designers, who are capable of guaranteeing Iranian compliance and who, if pushed hard enough, will agree to “look the other way” over Israel’s flagrant violations of nuclear non-proliferation issues and the threat they pose to world security.

*Conclusion*

I see no solution at this time other than the US relocating at least two air wings and 5 aircraft carriers for operations against ISIS/ISIL along with at least 500 drones. The result of these actions will lead to the deaths of hundreds of civilians.

In each case, Libya, Syria and Iraq, efforts to redress the needs and desires of those who chose ISIL/ISIS must be recognized.

As President Goodluck Jonathan had recently pointed out in regard to Boko Haram, “these are our children we will be killing.”

What is recognized, however, is that a war is afoot, blame can be shared widely, but along with “shock and awe,” there must also be redress of grievances.

Relations with Iran have to be normalized and Iran has to be convinced to assume a stabilizing role within her position as leader of the Non-Aligned Movement.

The covert war on Iran has made all of this possible to the extent that the hand of America’s extremist neocon-Zionists is more than visible here, the Ukraine, across Africa and elsewhere.

You will find them in Libya as well, behind the scenes at every turn.

It is for President Obama, Secretaries Kerry and Hagel and General Dempsey to stand against the McCain, Romney, Cruz, Netanyahu, Rothschild cabal and stop what anyone can clearly see, the embers of a world war fanning into very real flames.

PressTV - ISIL rooted in US-Israeli intelligence


----------



## flamer84

> #IS took control of an entire armoured brigade with all its tanks and more military equipment belonging to #ISF, said #Baghdad.



It's about the 8th brigade.


----------



## 1000

Some sheikhs of the tribes in Iraq or Syria who are with ISIS, the Lions of Anbar selling their asses to everyone who comes along, be it Americans in 2004, Safavid Iraqis and today ISIS.























@BLACKEAGLE if you don't mind let me tag you to inform you about the lions of Anbar. As we spoke earlier about the tribal people of the region, Iraq/Syria and possibly the related ones nearby. I told you they bow to everyone who comes along, Americans in 2004, Safavids after and ISIS now to avoid their blood being shed for their supposed values which they don't seem to have.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517978223238721536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517814510761943040
Need confirmation. Interesting things ahead.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517997279287197696


----------



## swalmima

I am half iranian and in the past I was a big supporter of Irans foreign policy and even supported the criminal child murder called assad. But now when we look at Iraq and Syria we can see Irans real face. Iran is pretending to be so islamic but is fighting and killing the muslims all over the world while spreading shiism into sunni lands. Iran is by far the biggest enemy of Islam by now and even more dangerous to Islam than the Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Officials: Islamic State group downs Iraqi chopper*

Oct. 3, 2014 12:10 PM EDT
BAGHDAD (AP) — Officials in Iraq say an Iraqi military attack helicopter has been shot down by Islamic State group militants in the country's north.

An official with the Iraqi Defense Ministry says the Mi-35 helicopter was brought down Friday by a rocket launcher between the towns of Beiji and al-Senniyah in northern Iraq.

An official with the Iraqi air force corroborated the information, saying the helicopter's pilot and co-pilot were killed.

Beiji, located 200 kilometers (130 miles) north of Baghdad, is home to Iraq's biggest oil refinery.

Both officials spoke anonymously as they are not authorized to speak with journalists.

Officials: Islamic State group downs Iraqi chopper


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518064788438794240


----------



## Malik Alashter

Superboy said:


> Shia is majority in Iraq, some 60 to 70 percent of the population, even higher in the Baghdad area. Surprising the IS is doing so well against Sadr's Mahdi Army near Baghdad


What really funny they the mahdi army still awaiting an order from the sadr.

but there are other shea groups who defeated daesh every
times even daesh avoidig them you will never get a news about daesh defeating any shea militia but they could defeated the army easily!! the reason for that is that the iraqi army lead by baathist who for no doubt send daesh critical info about the army believe it or not and daesh no way can attack baghdad while these men defending it.

our problem is that our clerics holding the shea from fighting. they just afraid of a sectarian war believe it or not that's our main problem these daesh and baathist know that. that why you see them fight bravely because they know we been hold by our clerics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

swalmima said:


> I am half iranian and in the past I was a big supporter of Irans foreign policy and even supported the criminal child murder called assad. But now when we look at Iraq and Syria we can see Irans real face. Iran is pretending to be so islamic but is fighting and killing the muslims all over the world while spreading shiism into sunni lands. Iran is by far the biggest enemy of Islam by now and even more dangerous to Islam than the Zionists.


good point of internet is that people can pretend to be someone they are not
your story you supported crimes and not now, say that to low iq people guy
and the stuff with zionism comparison stuff with iran it looks much more salafi
get a life , and stop to lie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Many vehicles captured from IS that they captured from IA, now in the hands of Peshmerga after the liberation of Rabia.


----------



## sarthak

50 ISIL terrorists killed in Diyala - Iraqi News

22 ISIL terrorists killed in Tikrit - Iraqi News

A leader of ISIS massacre at Saqlawiyah, 14 other militants killed says tribal force commander - Iraqi News

13 ISIS fighters killed, 10 injured, 8 armored vehicles destroyed by US airstrike in Kirkuk - Iraqi News

30 ISIL terrorists killed in Salah-il-Din - Iraqi News


----------



## 1000

sarthak said:


> 50 ISIL terrorists killed in Diyala - Iraqi News
> 
> 22 ISIL terrorists killed in Tikrit - Iraqi News
> 
> A leader of ISIS massacre at Saqlawiyah, 14 other militants killed says tribal force commander - Iraqi News
> 
> 13 ISIS fighters killed, 10 injured, 8 armored vehicles destroyed by US airstrike in Kirkuk - Iraqi News
> 
> 30 ISIL terrorists killed in Salah-il-Din - Iraqi News



The news is confirmed by video's but they're very graphic, 16+ villages have been retaken in Diyala by IA, as it looks like ISIS is focused on Fallujah region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> The news is confirmed by video's but they're very graphic, 16+ villages have been retaken in Diyala by IA, as it looks like ISIS is focused on Fallujah region



Diyala is difficult to hold. From north Kurds, from south Iraqi Shias, from east Iran. I never understood why they spearheaded into Jalaula, then marched into the vicinity of Khanaqin.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Diyala is difficult to hold. From north Kurds, from south Iraqi Shias, from east Iran. I never understood why they spearheaded into Jalaula, then marched into the vicinity of Khanaqin.



The locals are who make a difference, Amirli a little down was besieged by ISIS and they couldn't take it, even old women were holding a weapon. They have no idea who to side with, now they bow to ISIS to safe their life's, when America comes they side with America as they did before despite blaming the Shi'a for giving flowers to America whilst they took money to side with them, meanwhile they call themselves the proud, brave men and all that shit.

Fucked up people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

1000 said:


> The news is confirmed by video's but they're very graphic, 16+ villages have been retaken in Diyala by IA, as it looks like ISIS is focused on Fallujah region



How many of them do you think are there? I would guess the number is 50,000-100,000. Everyday there's news of at least 40-50 of them being killed . If there were only 10,000-20,000 as some say, they would have been severely weakened , but they are still putting up a very good fight.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Photos from Al-Sijr and 30th Brigade. (Attached only photos related to war booty)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sunni insurgents (IS ?) published a new video where they ambush a patrol consisting 3 peshmerga fighters around Sinjar/Shengal.


----------



## JUBA

sarthak said:


> Everyday there's news of at least 40-50 of them being killed.



Mostly fake news to boost up iraqi morals.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Wreckage of the Iraqi helicopter down lately. (MI-35 ?)


----------



## 1000

JUBA said:


> Mostly fake news to boost up iraqi morals.



Your own terror agency AJ reports it Iraq army claims fresh gains against ISIL - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

1000 said:


> Your own terror agency AJ reports it Iraq army claims fresh gains against ISIL - Middle East - Al Jazeera English



*(Iraqi army claims)
*
AJ is not my "terror agency", I'm not the ruler of Qatar.


----------



## 1000

JUBA said:


> *(Iraqi army claims)
> *
> AJ is not my "terror agency", I'm not the ruler of Qatar.



Of course they write claims.

But if there were no truth to it why would AJ report it, then they might as well repost all Press TV articles with " Press TV / Iran claims "...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Of course they write claims.
> 
> But if there were no truth to it why would AJ report it, then they might as well repost all Press TV articles with " Press TV / Iran claims "...



Nowadays ISIS sources are more reliable. They provide photo evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Nowadays ISIS sources are more reliable. They provide photo evidence.



there is evidence, but it's all graphic since that isn't allowed anymore.

the only non graphic are vids here Iraqi Mod - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

JUBA said:


> Mostly fake news to boost up iraqi morals.




Lol yeah , as if you know any better. Each and every news source in the world is biased. If Iraqi news claims than 50 are dead and if ISIS twitter account claims that only 10-15 are dead , rest assured, the truth is somewhere in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

1000 said:


> Of course they write claims.
> 
> But if there were no truth to it why would AJ report it, then they might as well repost all Press TV articles with " Press TV / Iran claims "...



It's there job to report it, it's a news agency


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> View attachment 104734
> 
> October:02:2014
> 
> “It’s Not the Same!”
> 
> Writing at Al-Monitor, Bader al-Rashed, a Saudi commentator, points out how the government of Saudi Arabia seems to be trying to draw a line between the dominant interpretation of Islam in Saudi Arabia (frequently called “Wahhabism”) and the beliefs and actions of ISIS. There are efforts being made to identify ISIS as Kharajites, referring to the 7th C. group that supported a philosophy at odds with both Sunni and Shi’a interpretations of Islam and Islamic rule and was noted for its harsh implementation of _takfirism_.
> 
> This is all well and good, al-Rashed writes, but is complicated by the fact that ISIS is busy handing out books written by Mohammad ibn Abdul Wahhab, whose writing are at the core of Saudi religious belief and practice. Oops.
> 
> Over the past 10 years or so, the Saudi government has tried to back away from the most severe interpretations of Islam that it had largely acquiesced to following the 1979 seizure of the Grand Mosque in Mecca. It has managed to do so, to some extent. The government, though, has not been able to ‘convert’ all Saudis to a regime of tolerance. This is proved by its now having to arrest and imprison domestic extremists.
> 
> How Saudi Arabia is distancing itself from the Islamic State
> Bader al-Rashed
> 
> Thirteen years after US President George W. Bush declared war on terrorism, the Middle East is no closer to victory. Instead, terrorism appears to have morphed into an even more dangerous beast in the form of the Islamic State (IS). Westerners, as expressed through the media, seem to be under the same impression as they were after Sept. 11, 2001 — namely, that the Sunni jihadist movement is linked to the Wahhabi brand of Islam emanating from Saudi Arabia. This has prompted renewed debate among Saudis about this supposed Wahhabist-jihadist connection.
> 
> After bombings in Riyadh by al-Qaeda in 2003, the relationship between terrorism and religious extremism was widely discussed in the kingdom, with the government establishing the King Abdulaziz Center for National Dialogue that same year. During the dialogue’s second meeting, Extremism and Moderation … A Comprehensive Methodological Vision, it was agreed that religious programs in Saudi Arabia were the primary force behind the spread of extremism in society. As a result of the dialogue, school curricula, the religious curriculum in particular, were modified by the Ministry of Education. Doubts remained, however, that religious education had been sufficiently modified given that radical Islamists were believed to dominate the education sector in the kingdom.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is today taking seriously the allegations in the international media that it is the ideological root of the current jihadist groups. Some have sought to defend the country’s religious vision by trying to disassociate Sunni jihadist groups from their brand of Islam, instead castigating other groups, such as the Kharijites — an Islamic sect separate from Sunnis and Shiites that emerged from the first Islamic civil war in the seventh century between Ali Ibn Ali Talib and Muawiya Ibn Abi Sufyan following the killing of the third caliph, Uthman Ibn ...​



Here comes the idiotic fake American "Jew" and his usual anti-Arab, anti-Muslim and anti-KSA propaganda. ISIS is handling out the Noble Qur'an. Why is that not mentioned? So by that logic Islam = ISIS? No prove of that claim either.

Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abdul-Wahhab al-Tamimi (ra) was an eminent Islamic scholar of the Hanbali fiqh of his time that corrected un-Islamic practices in Najd in the 18th century. His call to Tawhid is an absolute core principle of Islam that every single Muslim will agree to.

How is it Islam's fault, any historical MUSLIM scholar etc. that certain individuals misuse their work and turn it into something that has nothing to do with their work? ISIS and other groups claim that they are following Islam yet the evidence on the ground proves the opposite on most occasions.

How about that for a second? Oh, well simpletons like you don't think that far.

ISIS has absolutely nothing to do with KSA. It founders were not from KSA, none of it leaders have been so, nor was that terrorist organization born in KSA, nor have most of their teachings anything to do with Islam let alone any madahib in that religion. Nor that of KSA. ISIS has unfortunately attracted misguided individuals (mostly youngsters from difficult homes) from KSA and hundreds of other countries. That's it.

Aside from that then there is a general consensus in the Islamic world and among the most respected Islamic scholars that ISIS are today's Khawarij.

Your "Crossroads of Arabia" is a nonsense blog written by an Islamophobe that knows very little about the ground realities other than parroting certain rumors, misconceptions and nonsense.

Anyway all that writing will NEVER change the fact that KSA Is the cradle of Islam and will remain so until the end of times and with all the responsibilities that come with that.

The West has always feared Arabs and the Islamic Caliphate/Empire that Arabs ruled for 1000 years. We have been the utmost rivals of Christendom for 1400 straight years. They don't fear any an ideology as much as Islam. They have not yet forgot the almost 1000 year long occupation of Iberia and other areas of Southern Europe (heartland of European civilization). Hence all the propaganda. Yet the West and Europe owes a hell lot not only to Arabs but our ancient Semitic ancestors from the ME too. Without both Europe would have looked much more differently and not for the better!
Of course there are also educated people that know the history and who do not have such an fear/hatred etc. of Arabs that a fake American "Jew" like you have.

PS: You must love the fact that 20% of Israel's population is Arab and that 60% of the Jewish Israeli population are Jewish Arabs or partial Jewish Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Here comes the idiotic fake American "Jew" and his usual anti-Arab, anti-Muslim and anti-KSA propaganda. ISIS is handling out the Noble Qur'an. Why is that not mentioned? So by that logic Islam = ISIS? No prove of that claim either.
> 
> Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abdul-Wahhab al-Tamimi (ra) was an eminent Islamic scholar of the Hanbali fiqh of his time that corrected un-Islamic practices in Najd in the 18th century. His call to Tawhid is an absolute core principle of Islam that every single Muslim will agree to.
> 
> How is it Islam's fault, any historical MUSLIM scholar etc. that certain individuals misuse their work and turn it into something that has nothing to do with their work? ISIS and other groups claim that they are following Islam yet the evidence on the grown proves the opposite on most occasions.
> 
> How about that for a second? Oh, well simpletons like you don't think that far.
> 
> ISIS has absolutely nothing to do with KSA. It founders were not from KSA, none of it leaders have been so, nor was that terrorist organization born in KSA, nor have most of their teachings anything to do with Islam let alone any madahib in that religion. Nor that of KSA. ISIS has unfortunately attracted misguided individuals (mostly youngsters from difficult homes) from KSA and hundreds of other countries. That's it.
> 
> Aside from that then there is a general consensus in the Islamic world and among the most respected Islamic scholars that ISIS are today's Khawarij.
> 
> Your "Crossroads of Arabia" is a nonsense blog written by an Islamophobe that knows very little about the ground realities other than parroting certain rumors, misconceptions and nonsense.
> 
> Anyway all that writing will NEVER change the fact that KSA Is the cradle of Islam and will remain so until the end of times and with all the responsibilities that come with that.
> 
> The West has always feared Arabs and the Islamic Caliphate/Empire that Arabs ruled for 1000 years. We have been the utmost rivals of Christendom for 1400 straight years. They don't fear any an ideology as much as Islam. They have not yet forgot the almost 1000 year long occupation of Iberia and other areas of Southern Europe (heartland of European civilization). Hence all the propaganda. Yet the West and Europe owes a hell lot not only to Arabs but our ancient Semitic ancestors from the ME too. Without both Europe would have looked much more differently and not for the better!
> Of course there are also educated people that know the history and who do not have such an fear/hatred etc. of Arabs that a fake American "Jew" like you have.
> 
> PS: You must love the fact that 20% of Israel's population is Arab and that 60% of the Jewish Israeli population are Jewish Arabs or partial Jewish Arabs.



You're back!


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ISIL & Other Terror Groups are Tools of Saudi Monarchy: Saudi Director of Gulf Institute*​In this interview with Ali al-Ahmed, the Director of the Institute for Gulf Affairs that is based in Washington DC, he says that the Saudi Monarchy has used Wahhabi extremist groups such as the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) as a key part of its strategy in the Middle East since the 1930s. He also explains the reasons behind some of the apparent contradictions between their unannounced policy of supporting extremists such as ISIL on one hand and their declared public policy and alliance with the US government on the other.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Some sheikhs of the tribes in Iraq or Syria who are with ISIS, the Lions of Anbar selling their asses to everyone who comes along, be it Americans in 2004, Safavid Iraqis and today ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE if you don't mind let me tag you to inform you about the lions of Anbar. As we spoke earlier about the tribal people of the region, Iraq/Syria and possibly the related ones nearby. I told you they bow to everyone who comes along, Americans in 2004, Safavids after and ISIS now to avoid their blood being shed for their supposed values which they don't seem to have.



What do you seriously expect them to do? The Iraqi army who is supposed to protect them and all other Iraqis ran away and is non-existent. Who is going to defend them then? Only themselves. They are not able to defeat ISIS when their hometowns, villages and native areas gets overrun. They are poorly armed in comparison with ISIS on all fronts despite Iraq being flooded by weapons.

Yet it were the natives (Sunni Arabs and their families/clans/tribes) of Al-Anbar, Ninawa, Salah-ad-Din, Diyala, Babil, Baghdad etc. that defeated Al-Qaeda back in 2006 and 2007 and they were the ones who gave the most sacrifices for Iraq and lost most sons and daughters sometimes even. Same today and this was also the situation before ISIS overran Mosul and 1/3 of Iraq.

Did you forgot what the ISIS devils did against the Al Sheitat tribe in Syria because they started rebelling? What they do is preventing themselves and their children, cities etc. (whole lives) from being destroyed. They cannot defeat ISIS. They will join the fight against ISIS when the time will be right for that. No need to play dumb hero. It's suicide.
You think that the tribes in Southern Iraq (Shias) are any different? They are not. Even worse. Only a few thousands, sometimes hundred, Mahdi terrorists managed to hijack Basra, Najaf etc. and many other Southern Iraqi towns before the Americans and Iraqi army had to interfere and free those towns because the locals were largely silent. It seems to me that you have been exposed to too much anti-Sunni Arab sentiments from your Shia Arab countrymen despite being an Iraqi Sunni Arab yourself.

You think that those Shia Iraqis in Samawah below (which you call tribals despite them being ordinary citizens just like those you call tribals in Al-Anbar) are any different? Would you not look for your own family first yourself? You would. 99,9% of all people would.





As long as that tribe is not joining ISIS in terms of fighting there should be no problem. If that tribe/clan really loved ISIS so much they would have created ISIS before ISIS emerged. Obviously they want to rule themselves like any other locals in the world.

Oh, and everyone knows that the most fierce resistance against the American occupiers in Iraq was done by Iraqi Sunni Arabs. Specially in Al-Anbar. So @BLACKEAGLE is right about that. Look at the number of American/coalition casualties/wounded by province in Iraq and you can realize that yourself. So it's not a hoax but a fact.



ResurgentIran said:


> You're back!







I am fine mate. Hope you are doing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> What do you seriously expect them to do? The Iraqi army who is supposed to protect them and all other Iraqis ran away and is non-existent. Who is going to defend them then? Only themselves. They are not able to defeat ISIS when their hometowns, villages and native areas gets overrun. They are poorly armed in comparison with ISIS on all fronts despite Iraq being flooded by weapons.
> 
> Yet it were the natives (Sunni Arabs and their families/clans/tribes) of Al-Anbar, Ninawa, Salah-ad-Din, Diyala, Babil, Baghdad etc. that defeated Al-Qaeda back in 2006 and 2007 and they were the ones who gave the most sacrifices for Iraq and lost most sons and daughters sometimes even. Same today and this was also the situation before ISIS overran Mosul and 1/3 of Iraq.
> 
> Did you forgot what the ISIS devils did against the Al Sheitat tribe in Syria because they started rebelling? What they do is preventing themselves and their children, cities etc. (whole lives) from being destroyed. They cannot defeat ISIS. They will join the fight against ISIS when the time will be right for that. No need to play dumb hero. It's suicide.
> You think that the tribes in Southern Iraq (Shias) are any different? They are not. Even worse. Only a few thousands, sometimes hundred, Mahdi terrorists managed to hijack Basra, Najaf etc. and many other Southern Iraqi towns before the Americans and Iraqi army defeated them.
> 
> You think that those Shia Iraqis in Samawah below (which you call tribals despite them being ordinary citizens just like those you call tribals in Al-Anbar) are any different? Would you not look for your own family first yourself? You would. 99,9% of all people would.
> ​



I'm not asking the tribesmen and other locals to defeat ISIS, they lack weaponry and aren't all capable to fight for long periods but they are the locals and are large in majority, without their support IA will not be able to defeat ISIS, with their support ISIS will be defeated easily. I don't blame all locals, many are helpless and just follow the rest/big leaders as they have no other choice to stay alive, except those in the pictures are the sheikhs of tribes and clans, they have influence. But they keep playing it safe for themselves allowing everyone in, now what do they want America to clean it up and they will turn against ISIS ? it's like a thief inside your house and you refuse to fight him wanting others far away to worry about it. What they're doing is a shame, bringing water and food to ISIS and playing friendly putting up different faces all the time as if they have no loyalty to anything. Selling out their own people to be murdered by ISIS so they can save themselves.​
I know about the tribe in Deir al Zor, there are always risks but this is different then in Syria, in Syria they were alone with no one on their side. In Iraq for example Tikrit which is near Baghdad there are many IA troops near fighting them in the surroundings of the city, the coalition air force is there to strike ISIS so what more do they need to stand up against ISIS, do they want to wait it out and have foreign forces come and defeat ISIS. No force can remove ISIS from a city if the locals don't start throwing them out of their houses first, unless the entire city gets leveled like the Americans did in the 2nd battle of Fallujah though who wants that repeated, not the locals for sure.

Look at Amirli, ISIS didn't get into the village despite the siege as none inside welcomed them, but that makes sense they would kill those Shi'a. Still no proper excuse for Sunnis to do nothing, it's doing nothing and pulling a blind eye to avoid the risk that gives ISIS the freedom to exist in certain area's. If this excuse of doing nothing is approved by you then do you think they wouldn't get in Baghdad and other cities if people there have such mentality, of course they would. Some groups have been taking the risks like the one of Abu Risha, good from them but it looks like the majority are again acting like sheep without ideology, today feeding ISIS tomorrow they will welcome IA/Americans. I believe they only know violence in these days, them being in fear is what pushes them to a decision, Saddam made use of this by leveling villages like Dujail. Even Americans used the same tactic in the 2nd battle of Fallujah so what other option is left. There won't be a right time for them to act, the more they wait the more likely it is Americans will again start bombing cities killing locals.​​


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> I'm not asking the tribesmen and other locals to defeat ISIS, they lack weaponry and aren't all capable to fight for long periods but they are the locals and are large in majority, without their support IA will not be able to defeat ISIS, with their support ISIS will be defeated easily. I don't blame all locals, many are helpless and just follow the rest/big leaders as they have no other choice to stay alive, except those in the pictures are the sheikhs of tribes and clans, they have influence. But they keep playing it safe for themselves allowing everyone in, now what do they want America to clean it up and they will turn against ISIS ? it's like a thief inside your house and you refuse to fight him wanting others far away to worry about it. What they're doing is a shame, bringing water and food to ISIS and playing friendly putting up different faces all the time as if they have no loyalty to anything. Selling out their own people to be murdered by ISIS so they can save themselves.​
> I know about the tribe in Deir al Zor, there are always risks but this is different then in Syria, in Syria they were alone with no one on their side. In Iraq for example Tikrit which is near Baghdad there are many IA troops near fighting them in the surroundings of the city, the coalition air force is there to strike ISIS so what more do they need to stand up against ISIS, do they want to wait it out and have foreign forces come and defeat ISIS. No force can remove ISIS from a city if the locals don't start throwing them out of their houses first, unless the entire city gets leveled like the Americans did in the 2nd battle of Fallujah though who wants that repeated, not the locals for sure.
> 
> Look at Amirli, ISIS didn't get into the village despite the siege as none inside welcomed them, but that makes sense they would kill those Shi'a. Still no proper excuse for Sunnis to do nothing, it's doing nothing and pulling a blind eye to avoid the risk that gives ISIS the freedom to exist in certain area's. If this excuse of doing nothing is approved by you then do you think they wouldn't get in Baghdad and other cities if people there have such mentality, of course they would. Some groups have been taking the risks like the one of Abu Risha, good from them but it looks like the majority are again acting like sheep without ideology, today feeding ISIS tomorrow they will welcome IA/Americans. I believe they only know violence in these days, them being in fear is what pushes them to a decision, Saddam made use of this by leveling villages like Dujail. Even Americans used the same tactic in the 2nd battle of Fallujah so what other option is left. There won't be a right time for them to act, the more they wait the more likely it is Americans will again start bombing cities killing locals.​​



Are the tribes and locals not exactly doing that? Fighting against ISIS? From what I have seen, read about, investigated and know from local sources the locals are actively taking part in fighting Daesh along with the Iraqi army and various Iraqi Shia militias that also take part in the fighting and other volunteers.

If it was so easy for them to fight against Daesh as you say then why did the AMERICANS have so much trouble defeating Al-Qaeda back in 2006 and 2007 when they were much weaker than ISIS is now? I think that you have no idea how the ground realities are in the occupied cities of Al-Anbar, Salah ad-Din, Diyala, Ninawa etc. I suggest that you go and see local Iraqi Arab forums, Twitter and Facebook and see what the locals write. I have seen that they make Facebook/Twitter profiles under false names where they write what they really believe and expose Daesh. They cannot write it under their real names due to risking being killed and harming their families.

The local tribes are not even real organized tribes. It's just a few old shiekh's that think they still have power. Most tribes are made up by dozens of ordinary families, clans etc. I do not know what your father's family name/tribe is but imagine that he went back to his local area and joined the fight. He would be called tribal fighter.

They have no choice. Also many tribes have not allied themselves with ISIS at all and always fought them. They have made more sacrifices than all other Iraqis. Because unlike your average Iraqi from Basra 600 km south from Fallujah or Ramadi let alone Mosul their entire families are not in danger 24/7 all year around.

But once again the main problem is that we are even discussing this. If Iraq had a functional army we would not even talk about this. Why is it the job of locals to defend themselves? In Holland or Denmark nobody expects locals to defend themselves from groups like ISIS if they existed. This would be the job of the NATIONAL army. Now, how can a few tribals, old, middle-aged and some young, that are poorly armed outgun ISIS? Have you forgot that most of the population are children, elders and women? Iraq like most other Arab/ME countries have very young populations. The Iraqi army/Peshmerga complain about being outgun by ISIS because they are better equipped yet some tribals in villages (like that one you posted) are expected to defeat ISIS? This is on the borderlands with Syria. The stronghold of ISIS. It's impossible.

I never said that it is something to be proud of. It is not and I also believe that they are not proud of it but again what can they do? If not they will be killed, their whole families or they will have to flee and loose everything. Who is going to look after them? Nobody.

Obviously some of the locals have also been brainwashed/exposed to ISIS ideology after so many months and some places even years. Moreover some people probably have many fears such as whether they will be targeted by Shia militias, the Iraqi army, Shias etc. There are lot of questions that are understandable. This is the ME and Iraq. People think differently. There is no big trust like in Netherlands.

Amirli was a special case as you say. Those people fought for their lives and there were a lot o them. Nor is that city located as far from the capital/government controlled areas as that area of Al-Anbar or even Mosul. So not fully comparable.

This idea of carpet bombing whole cities (Mosul, Fallujah and Tikrit for instance) will be a suicide tactic that will just create more hatred and make the locals even more determined to fight against the government. Look at Fallujah. It has gained the reputation of being the city of Jihad all over the ME. Because of such actions. The locals are now also prepared for almost everything. Before you could scare them? Now not.

Anyway all this is bound in the political failures of Iraq, the army, the ME and what is going on in Syria. None of this would have happened had Al-Asshead been toppled. Al-Asshead's terror regime enabled the rise of ISIS and while the Syrians were carpet bombed the whole world looked silently. The Arab regimes are to blame tpo and regional powers. In many ways they are incompetent and only looking out for their thrones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New statement and photos emerged from pro-IS sources. Looks like Peshmerga left 3 or 4 bodies in the mountains lying in the north of Bashiqa, Nineveh Province.

From what one can see in the photos, IS still operates fireteams in the eastern countryside of Mosul.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Some battle scenes from Rabi'a border crossing, or faked scenes to make a documentary for American viewers.






The clashes around Sinjar mountains and Yaroubiya/Rabi'a border crossing have largely gone unnoticed while we were looking at the battle of Ayn Al Arab/Kobane. From now on I'll try catching news and posting it here.

--> Map 04/10/2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Are the tribes and locals not exactly doing that? Fighting against ISIS? From what I have seen, read about, investigated and know from local sources the locals are actively taking part in fighting Daesh along with the Iraqi army and various Iraqi Shia militias that also take part in the fighting and other volunteers.
> 
> If it was so easy for them to fight against Daesh as you say then why did the AMERICANS have so much trouble defeating Al-Qaeda back in 2006 and 2007 when they were much weaker than ISIS is now? I think that you have no idea how the ground realities are in the occupied cities of Al-Anbar, Salah ad-Din, Diyala, Ninawa etc. I suggest that you go and see local Iraqi Arab forums, Twitter and Facebook and see what the locals write. I have seen that they make Facebook/Twitter profiles under false names where they write what they really believe and expose Daesh. They cannot write it under their real names due to risking being killed and harming their families.
> 
> The local tribes are not even real organized tribes. It's just a few old shiekh's that think they still have power. Most tribes are made up by dozens of ordinary families, clans etc. I do not know what your father's family name/tribe is but imagine that he went back to his local area and joined the fight. He would be called tribal fighter.
> 
> They have no choice. Also many tribes have not allied themselves with ISIS at all and always fought them. They have made more sacrifices than all other Iraqis. Because unlike your average Iraqi from Basra 600 km south from Fallujah or Ramadi let alone Mosul their entire families are not in danger 24/7 all year around.
> 
> But once again the main problem is that we are even discussing this. If Iraq had a functional army we would not even talk about this. Why is it the job of locals to defend themselves? In Holland or Denmark nobody expects locals to defend themselves from groups like ISIS if they existed. This would be the job of the NATIONAL army. Now, how can a few tribals, old, middle-aged and some young, that are poorly armed outgun ISIS? Have you forgot that most of the population are children, elders and women? Iraq like most other Arab/ME countries have very young populations. The Iraqi army/Peshmerga complain about being outgun by ISIS because they are better equipped yet some tribals in villages (like that one you posted) are expected to defeat ISIS? This is on the borderlands with Syria. The stronghold of ISIS. It's impossible.
> 
> I never said that it is something to be proud of. It is not and I also believe that they are not proud of it but again what can they do? If not they will be killed, their whole families or they will have to flee and loose everything. Who is going to look after them? Nobody.
> 
> Obviously some of the locals have also been brainwashed/exposed to ISIS ideology after so many months and some places even years. Moreover some people probably have many fears such as whether they will be targeted by Shia militias, the Iraqi army, Shias etc. There are lot of questions that are understandable. This is the ME and Iraq. People think differently. There is no big trust like in Netherlands.
> 
> Amirli was a special case as you say. Those people fought for their lives and there were a lot o them. Nor is that city located as far from the capital/government controlled areas as that area of Al-Anbar or even Mosul. So not fully comparable.
> 
> This idea of carpet bombing whole cities (Mosul, Fallujah and Tikrit for instance) will be a suicide tactic that will just create more hatred and make the locals even more determined to fight against the government. Look at Fallujah. It has gained the reputation of being the city of Jihad all over the ME. Because of such actions. The locals are now also prepared for almost everything. Before you could scare them? Now not.
> 
> Anyway all this is bound in the political failures of Iraq, the army, the ME and what is going on in Syria. None of this would have happened had Al-Asshead been toppled. Al-Asshead's terror regime enabled the rise of ISIS and while the Syrians were carpet bombed the whole world looked silently. The Arab regimes are to blame tpo and regional powers. In many ways they are incompetent and only looking out for their thrones.



Let me keep it short

It's the people of the same tribe and religion that are responsible for the death of one another, one half decides to feed/house ISIS whilst the other sides with the government. That's why ISIS can't establish itself in Shi'a dominated area's since none will feed/house ISIS as opposed to Sunnis. So it's no excuse, let them take the risk and die in the cause of rejecting ISIS, if they don't no one will rid them of ISIS without a huge number of collateral damage on them.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Let me keep it short
> 
> It's the people of the same tribe and religion that are responsible for the death of one another, one half decides to feed/house ISIS whilst the other sides with the government. That's why ISIS can't establish itself in Shi'a dominated area's since none will feed/house ISIS as opposed to Sunnis. So it's no excuse, let them take the risk and die in the cause of rejecting ISIS, if they don't no one will rid them of ISIS without a huge number of collateral damage on them.



Mate, were you not saying long ago that most of ISIS are foreigners? Then how come have SOME of the locals now become the main problem? From what I know about then very few families/clans/tribes have this division. Most are either with or against ISIS. A minority being with.
They are already doing most of the work, most of the sacrifices and they are the ones that are fighting against ISIS and have been doing that since 2003 when Al-Qaeda existed. It was not people from Basra or Diwaniya. Also those supporting ISIS would not have supported them had Iraq been a sane state since 2003 with no sectarianism etc. We both know this.

The main point here is that the Iraqi state has failed them. In which sane country are the locals doing such dirty work? Where is the army? Well we saw that.
Your solution of carpet bombing whole towns etc. when only a minority is involved is a recipe for chaos and would be a major crime that people such as Al-Asshead would be proud of. Now what has this tactic proven in Syria other than creating more opposition against the terror regime? You are just destroying your own country, killing your people and alienating them.

I think that you are blaming the wrong people as I explained and have too big expectations for lightly armed people who are stuck in ISIS controlled territory with nobody to help them. No army etc. I would not blame such people.
Once again, you think that the tribes in Southern Iraq (Shias) are any different? They are not. Even worse. Only a few thousands, sometimes hundred, Mahdi terrorists managed to hijack Basra, Najaf etc. and many other Southern Iraqi towns before the Americans and Iraqi army had to interfere and free those towns because the locals were largely silent. It seems to me that you have been exposed to too much anti-Sunni Arab sentiments from your Shia Arab countrymen despite being an Iraqi Sunni Arab yourself. If you want to see a united Iraq you should look at much deeper problems with the state etc. than your solutions. Once again the locals are the ones suffering the most. Like they have been since 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Baghdad Surburb of Abu Ghraib Falls to ISIS; 228 Killed Across Iraq

by Margaret Griffis, October 04, 2014

Muslims began to celebrate Aid al-Adha, but the fighting continued. At least *228 were killed across Iraq, and another 99 were wounded*. Also, the Baghdad suburb of Abu Ghraib apparently is now in the hands of the Islamic State.

ISIS/DAASH militants appear to be in complete control of *Abu Ghraib*, which is just minutes from Baghdad. Soldiers are said to be unable to leave their bases to go on patrols. This brings the capital within artillery range, particularly the international airport.

Two civilians were killed and six more were wounded as militants took over the Anbar province village of *Kubaisa*. A witness said the militants arrived among refugees from*Hit* and killed the soldiers guarding the city at a checkpoint. At least nine soldiers were killed.

In *Baiji*, a suicide bomber killed 12 civilians and wounded 24 more.

Militants killed four and wounded 14 more in an attack against a security checkpoint in *Mansouriya*.

Militants in *Baquba* killed 11 soldiers.

At least three soldiers were killed in an ambush in *Muqdadiya*.

A bomb targeting a military convoy in *Tarmiya* killed seven people, including civilians, and wounded 18 more.

In *Falluja*, shelling left four civilians dead and 11 wounded.

Two soldiers and two tribal fighters were killed in a clash near *Hit*. At least 22 militants were killed.

Security forces regained *Sheikh Amer* and *Banat al-Hassan* in Baghdad province and 30 villages in Diyala. Peshmerga forces also liberated a village in the Jalawla area.

In *Diyala* province and near *Kirkuk*, military operations left 59 militants dead and 15 wounded.

Thirty militants were killed in *Anbar* province. Another 23 were killed in *Falluja*.

In *Qadisiya*, 15 militants were killed.

Fifteen militants were killed near *Duluiya*.

In *Mosul*, five militants were killed.

Airstrikes killed many militants in *Ramadi*.

Two militants were killed in *Kharbana*.

In *Garma*, security forces killed dozens of militants.

Fierce clashes took place on a road between *Falluja* and *Baghdad*.

Baghdad Surburb of Abu Ghraib Falls to ISIS; 228 Killed Across Iraq -- Antiwar.com


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State fighters in Iraq beat back armed forces in Sunni town - police*

Oct 5 (Reuters) - Islamic State fighters in Iraq recaptured about one half of the town of Dhuluiya, one day after it was won by Iraqi forces, and attacked a neighbouring town just 70 km (45 miles) north of Baghdad, police officers and witnesses said on Sunday.

The radical Sunni militants have seized large chunks of territory in Iraq since the beginning of the year, first in western Iraq and after June across the country's north, imposing strict Islamic rule and forcing thousands to flee.

A stalemate exists in the country, with territory regularly switching hands between the Iraqi govermment and Islamic State.

On Saturday, Islamic State stormed a town in Iraq's western Anbar province and seized the town of Kubaisa. In Syria, Islamic State forces shelled the border town of Kobani.

Police said militants launched "well-organised assaults" on Saturday on Dhuluiya and took back control of a large part of the northern half of the town, which lies on the Tigris and is the base for the Sunni Muslim al-Jubouri tribe who are fighting Islamic State.

The attacks forced Iraqi security forces to retreat to the southern part of Dhuluiya. At least two tribal fighters were killed, seven policemen were wounded and four police vehicles were destroyed, a police officer and a witness said.

Islamic State militants also attacked the neighbouring Shi'ite town of Balad late on Saturday. Balad's inhabitants have joined the Jubouri tribe in battling the group - a rare case of a Sunni-Shi'ite alliance against the jihadists.

At least two Shi'ite fighters were killed and five others wounded in Balad when militants driving pickup trucks had a two-hour firefight with military and militia checkpoints late Saturday before retreating, police and medical officials said.

One police officer and witnesses said they believed the attack on Balad was meant to distract Shi'ite volunteer fighters from helping in Dhuluiya.

"We are fighting devils and ghost fighters who retreat one day and return back stronger on the next day," said Abu Ali al-Lami, a Shi'ite militia fighter in Dhuluiya.

Islamic State fighters in Iraq beat back armed forces in Sunni town - police| Reuters


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> ​I am fine mate. Hope you are doing well.



Thanks. Lkewise.
Im doing good, not too shabby. Just a hell of a lot of workload in school. Its way worse than last semester. 
I wont present on the forum as much anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

you can watch a video wher isis fighters killed peshmerga, the sad part is they are answering phone call of peshmerga. 

IS FIGHTERS PICK UP DEAD PESHMERGA PHONE, TELLING THEM "WE HAVE KILLED HIM WE HAVE KILLED HIM"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sources claim: IS took over the area between Samarra and Falluja. ISF retreated from the area, leaving the control of Tharthar Lake to IS.

Independent confirmation needed.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Wreckage of the Iraqi helicopter down lately. (MI-35 ?)



This is the result of Iraq's ministry of defense being idiotic/cheap again, not being defense upgrades such as MAWS ( missile warning ) for the MI-35 and MI-28 whilst the US bought MAWS for the MI-17 they delivered to Iraq through foreign military sales.







Russian MI-28 with MAWS





Iraqi Mi-17 *bought by US* with MAWS ( the 2 reflecting parts on the side )





The MI-35 and MI-28 without defense upgrades, it increases the risk of losing $20 million equipment for saving $200.000


----------



## 1000

army & local sahwa took Dhuliya from IS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

@1000

What is the "Mahdi" militia doing about ISIS? Are they involved in the fight?


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> army & local sahwa took Dhuliya from IS



The Sahwa forces and local families/clans/tribes are absolutely crucial in the fight against ISIS. Without them there is no way that the Iraqi army can free the ISIS-controlled areas of Iraq.

The Jabour tribe played a crucial role in the battle of Dhuliya and in Diyala in general. They should be proud of themselves.



ResurgentIran said:


> @1000
> 
> What is the "Mahdi" militia doing about ISIS? Are they involved in the fight?



Not really, aside from a few volunteers. It is the local families/clans/tribes/Sahwa that is doing most of the work together with the Iraqi army. They will be heavily involved if Baghdad will be in real danger though but that is not going to happen IMO. Only the Western part of Baghdad is in semi-danger as Abu Ghraib and other areas have been battlegrounds for ISIS but they control much of the highway that goes to Ramadi (Highway 12) and the villages between Fallujah and Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

ResurgentIran said:


> What is the "Mahdi" militia doing about ISIS? Are they involved in the fight?



Sometimes like in Amirli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> The Sahwa forces and local families/clans/tribes are absolutely crucial in the fight against ISIS. Without them there is no way that the Iraqi army can free the ISIS-controlled areas of Iraq.
> 
> The Jabour tribe played a crucial role in the battle of Dhuliya and in Diyala in general. They should be proud of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, aside from a few volunteers. It is the local families/clans/tribes/Sahwa that is doing most of the work together with the Iraqi army. They will be heavily involved if Baghdad will be in real danger though but that is not going to happen IMO. Only the Western part of Baghdad is in semi-danger as Abu Ghraib and other areas have been battlegrounds for ISIS but they control much of the highway that goes to Ramadi (Highway 12) and the villages between Fallujah and Baghdad.



Its probably best that Mahdi militia stay out. Those guys are on the other side of the extremist coin, with their revenge attacks against Sunnis after Saddam era.
If they get involved that will blunten the knife against ISIS from Iraq's Sunnis, and may even cause the Sunnis to shift attitude and join ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

They are saying isis have entered kobani and within 1 mile of baghdad.


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> Here comes the idiotic fake American "Jew" -


Why should I read any further? You're demeaning yourself with this unsupportable name-calling bit, cousin. People can point at what you wrote and say, "See? This is why Arabs should be ashamed! They lie like water, then pretend they're next to G-d. How can the rise of ISIS come as a surprise? Have they not been sowing its seeds for generations?"


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> Why should I read any further? You're demeaning yourself with this unsupportable name-calling bit, cousin. People can point at what you wrote and say, "See? This is why Arabs should be ashamed! They lie like water, then pretend they're next to G-d. How can the rise of ISIS come as a surprise? Have they not been sowing its seeds for generations?"



Well, your behavior here (spreading propaganda, lies etc.) under the pretext of intellectual discussion (you succeed in fooling the gullible outsiders by doing that, I give you that) and posting pure anti-Muslim and anti-Arab propaganda makes my patience with you limited.

Well, it is telling that you did not answer my factual post that ripped apart your propaganda source and just focused on my first sentence of a quite long post.

Well, it is you Jews that have been famous (everywhere) for your deception. So talk about spreading prejudice and scoring an own goal. Mind you what they say about Jews is exactly that. A prejudice. That might have some truth in it but far from all. The same applies for your characterization of the world's 500 million or so Arabs.

The rise of ISIS never came as a surprise. What are you talking about? Who are Arabs in this regard? There are almost 500 million of us in the world. ISIS is confined to Eastern Syria and Iraq. If there were not any Western invasions/meddling ISIS would not have existed.

Anyway ISIS have 40.000 or something members of which about half are Arab. They form 0,00001% of all the world's Arabs.

We Arabs are the ones doing the main fighting against them anyway and we will be the ones that will defeat them. With Arabs I here mean the local Iraqis and Syrians.

Try again, my cousin.


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> Well, your behavior here (spreading propaganda, lies -


Quit that. You know I'm no liar, I'm merely being _called_ one. If you can't do better than that why should Pakistanis give you _any_ credibility?


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> Quit that. You know I'm no liar, I'm merely being _called_ one. If you can't do better than that why should Pakistanis give you _any_ credibility?



Address my posts instead of writing cheap one-liners that are good for nothing. You are not sitting in your local bar.


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> Address my posts instead of writing cheap one-liners that are good for nothing.


You've demonstrated you lack both the place and the merit to demand a reply from me, cousin.


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> You've demonstrated you lack both the place and the merit to demand a reply from me, cousin.







I guess my dream of seeing this was just destroyed.





Well, it is a good thing that 20% of the Israeli population are Arabs and that 60 percent of the remaining 80% (Israeli Jews) are Arab or partial Arab Jews.

Anyway in all seriousness then it is very obvious that you are not able to reply to my correct points and facts. I know that from past "arguments" between us. Anyway as a cousin I give you a longer line than I would give others so if you are ready for a serious discussion sometime in the future I am here. At least for now. Take your time.


----------



## Solomon2

al-Hasani said:


> ...it is very obvious that you are not able to reply to my correct points and facts -


No point since you've already labeled me a liar even though you can't support your accusation. What's the point of my replying, then? Anything I write that contradicts you you will, in the same fashion, also reject as "lies" regardless of proofs and references and logic I employ. 

I'm standing for the principle of truth while you're just standing for you - pride founded upon nothing. Perhaps if you acknowledge your transgressions with humility you can build your soul up from there?


----------



## al-Hasani

Solomon2 said:


> No point since you've already labeled me a liar even though you can't support your accusation. What's the point of my replying, then? Anything I write that contradicts you you will, in the same fashion, also reject as "lies" regardless of proofs and references and logic I employ.
> 
> I'm standing for the principle of truth while you're just standing for you - pride founded upon nothing. Perhaps if you acknowledge your transgressions with humility you can build your soul up from there?



I stand for cold facts while you stand for propaganda. I always back up my claims with facts. None, what I wrote to you in this debate in this thread is wrong factually. So you make the choice.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Solomon2 said:


> No point since you've already labeled me a liar even though you can't support your accusation. What's the point of my replying, then? Anything I write that contradicts you you will, in the same fashion, also reject as "lies" regardless of proofs and references and logic I employ.
> 
> I'm standing for the principle of truth while you're just standing for you - pride founded upon nothing. Perhaps if you acknowledge your transgressions with humility you can build your soul up from there?



Your lack of credibility is derived from your posting history on this forum.


----------



## Solomon2

ResurgentIran said:


> Your lack of credibility is derived from your posting history on this forum.


Go on, don't stop there, cite examples. If you can't that's just another case of the difference between what something _is_ and what something is _called. _And if the examples you cite are themselves phony or lack context then that's you losing credibility, not I, yes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Solomon2 said:


> Go on, don't stop there, cite examples. If you can't that's just another case of the difference between what something _is_ and what something is _called. _And if the examples you cite are themselves phony or lack context then that's you losing credibility, not I, yes?



I dont have time or energy to look through your older posts/threads and analyze them.
But for instance all the thread you've opened about Palestine have cited sources whom are extremely biased and are flat out lies, that are not even worth responding to.


----------



## Solomon2

ResurgentIran said:


> I dont have time or energy to look through your older posts/threads and analyze them.


So you want people to accept name-calling instead. Why? Because I'm a Zionist and a Jew? If I say blue is blue and you say blue is green I'm automatically wrong?




> But for instance all the thread you've opened about Palestine have cited sources whom are extremely biased and are flat out lies -


That's not specific, that's another unsupported accusation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ramadi


----------



## Al-Kurdi

lol 






since Arabs are prevented from entering Kirkuk, they are going to prevent Kurds from entering Diyala and central of Iraq, basically all cars registered from Kurdistan. 

In other news, according to Kurdish media Peshmerga has recruited 6000 Iraqi sunnis refugees in prep for a future Mosul retake.


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> since Arabs are prevented from entering Kirkuk, they are going to prevent Kurds from entering Diyala and central of Iraq, basically all cars registered from Kurdistan.


So Arabs are not allowed to enter Kirkuk, who is enforcing this regulation?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> So Arabs are not allowed to enter Kirkuk, who is enforcing this regulation?



Kirkuk is under Kurdish admin so who else? I think it's due to the security situation as we saw alot of bobms setting off but now it's more controlled. Mainly from Hawijah is my guess, well thsoe fuckers deserve it, they invited IS and then IS killed 40 of them or something.


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> Kirkuk is under Kurdish admin so who else? I think it's due to the security situation as we saw alot of bobms setting off but now it's more controlled. Mainly from Hawijah is my guess, well thsoe fuckers deserve it, they invited IS and then IS killed 40 of them or something.


Hmm, but Turkey who accepts every single refugee is the facist according to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## usernameless

xenon54 said:


> Hmm, but Turkey who accepts every single refugee is the facist according to you?


ouch.. cmon bro, no need to take away the remaining little pride and credibility that was left for him....
thanks to IS, we have yet again seen the true face of pkk/pyd and how the average pkk supporter works like

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

xenon54 said:


> Hmm, but Turkey who accepts every single refugee is the facist according to you?



KRG has over two millions refugees to take care of, if not atleast half of them Arabs. It's nearing a year where they haven't recieved any money from the central government , everything is extremely limited, the security has already been breached and more car bombings is the last thing they need. Kurds are slaughtering their sheeps and goats as we speak for those refugees while turks are burning the cars of Syrian refugees and attacking their shops.

The terrorist attacks aren't coming from Northern Kirkuk, they are coming from the south. Peshmerga doesn't have an advanced security system so they have been working like that for years, like in checkpoints, if Kurdish you can pass if Arab they must go through pappers. Considering their huge border with IS, it has been quite successful.


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> KRG has over two millions refugees to take care of, if not atleast half of them Arabs. It's nearing a year where they haven't recieved any money from the central government , everything is extremely limited, the security has already been breached and more car bombings is the last thing they need.


Still no reason to deny refugees for their ethnic background.




Al-Kurdi said:


> Kurds are slaughtering their sheeps and goats as we speak for those refugees while turks are burning the cars of Syrian refugees and attacking their shops.


Spare me the cheap propaganda im dead sure you know the backround of the clashes in Gaziantep.

Kurds slaughtering their sheeps, well good for them, in the mean time Turkey became the 3. biggest donor country in the world.
Turkey ranks 3rd generous of donor countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519196518704623616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519223190531211264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Before Daesh - After Daesh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519430075247513600


----------



## Solomon2

*Secret stash of Islamic State flags unearthed in Israel*

*Bag containing 50 flags seemingly belonging to Islamic State group found in Galilee industrial area; mayor: When something like this is discovered in heart of a Jewish city it should raise serious concerns.*

Ahiya Raved

Published: 10.07.14, 10:42 / Israel News

A bag containing what seems to be dozens of Islamic State flags were discovered Tuesday morning in a city in northern Israel.

Nazareth Illit city gardeners who were working in the city's Har Yona industrial area, located near the Arab communities of Kfar Kana and Ein Mahil, discovered a bag containing 50 Islamic State group flags between some bushes. The police were called to the scene and so was the city's mayor, Alex Gadalkin, who was disconcerted by the discovery.





*Islamic State flag? (Photo: Police)*

The police have begun their investigation to determine if the flags belong to the radical Islamist group currently ravaging Syria and Iraq.

After discovering the big black garbage bag containing, the city gardeners called local municipal officer Udi Elbaz: "I was shocked when I saw these flags inside the bag, and immediately called the police – it's like there is terror activities in the city."





*50 flags found (Photo: Police)*

Gadalkin, the city's mayor, said "when something like this is discovered in the heart of a Jewish city in the Galilee it should raise serious concerns."

Police have closed off the area and are currently searching for evidence regarding the flag's potential owners: "It seems someone threw it here. Firstly me need to make sure these are indeed the group's flags, and then see where they came from and where they were going. Though they seem to be (Islamic State) flags," Nazareth Illit Police Commander Shalom Avitan said.

Israel's Arab community has been largely opposed to the Islamic State group, though recent weeks have seen a sense of growing support for the terror group, with a teacher from Wadi Ara being arrested owning flags belonging to the group. In the past, Ynet has reported of an Israeli-Arab defecting to Syria and Iraq to fight with the group.

A number of weeks ago, Defense Minister Moshe Ya'alon deemed the group a terror organization, thus making any open affiliation or sign of support for the group a security offense.

*Erdogan: Syrian town about to fall to Islamic State*

*Turkish president says Syrian border town of Kobani will fall to jihadists, who have outgunned Kurdish forces with tanks, munitions stolen from Iraqi bases.*

Associated Press

Published: 10.07.14, 16:09 / Israel News

The Islamic State group is about to capture the Syrian border town of Kobani, Turkey's president said Tuesday, as outgunned Kurdish forces struggled to repel the extremists with limited aid from U.S.-led coalition airstrikes.

Islamic State fighters using tanks and heavy weapons looted from captured army bases in Iraq and Syria have been pounding Kurdish forces in the strategic town for days, and planted their black flag on the town's outskirts after seizing several nearby villages in an offensive launched last month.





*Islamic State flag over Kobani (Photo: AFP)*

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said the coalition air campaign launched last month would not be enough to halt the Islamic State advance and called for greater cooperation with the Syrian opposition, which is fighting both the Islamic State and forces loyal to Syrian President Bashar Assad.

"Kobani is about to fall," he told Syrian refugees in the Turkish town of Gaziantep, near the border.

"We asked for three things: One, for a no-fly zone to be created; two, for a secure zone parallel to the region to be declared; and for the moderate opposition in Syria and Iraq to be trained and equipped." 





*Kurdish smoke outside Kobani (Photo: AFP)*

Turkish tanks and other ground forces have been stationed along the border within a few hundred meters of the fighting in Kobani - also known as Ayn Arab - but have not intervened.

The latest round of airstrikes began late Monday and came as Kurdish forces pushed Islamic State militants out of the eastern part of Kobani, where the jihadists had raised their black flag over buildings hours earlier, according to the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

On Tuesday morning journalists on the Turkish side of the border heard the sound of warplanes before two large plumes of smoke billowed just west of Kobani.

The US-led coalition has launched several airstrikes over the past two weeks near Kobani in a bid to help Kurdish forces defend the town, but the sorties appear to have done little to slow the Islamic State group's advance.

Erdogan said more than 200,000 people have fled the fighting in and around Kobani in recent weeks. Their flight is among the largest single exoduses of the three-year Syrian conflict. 





*Kurdish refugee (Photo: AFP)*

The Observatory, which relies on a network of activists across Syria, said Tuesday that 412 people have been killed since the Kobani fighting began.

On Tuesday morning, occasional gunfire could be heard in Kobani. A flag of the main Kurdish force known as the People's Protection Units, or YPG, was seen flying over a hill in central Kobani.

Turkey has long suspected the YPG is linked to the Kurdish PKK, which waged a long and bloody insurgency against Ankara, while the Syrian opposition has accused the group of conspiring with Assad, charges the YPG denies.





*Kurdish forces (Photo: AFP)*

On Monday, jihadi fighters raised two of their black flags on the outskirts of Kobani and punctured the Kurdish front lines, advancing into the town itself.

But the Observatory said the Kurds forced the jihadists to withdraw from the eastern part of the town in heavy clashes after midnight. It said five loud explosions were heard in the town as warplanes soared overhead.

The Observatory said the jihadists were meanwhile able to capture several buildings on the southern edge of Kobani as well as a hospital under construction on the western side.

The Observatory and the Local Coordination Committees, another activist group, also reported coalition airstrikes on the eastern province of Deir el-Zour.

The United States and five Arab allies launched an aerial campaign against the Islamic State in Syria on Sept. 23 with the aim of rolling back and ultimately crushing the extremist group. The U.S. has been bombing Islamic State targets in neighboring Iraq since August.

The Islamic State group has conquered vast swaths of Syria and Iraq, declaring a self-styled caliphate governed by a harsh version of Shariah law. The militants have massacred captured Syrian and Iraqi troops, terrorized minorities and beheaded two American journalists and two British aid workers.


----------



## 1000

Iraq approves Australian special forces on the ground


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Kurdi said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 114866
> 
> 
> since Arabs are prevented from entering Kirkuk, they are going to prevent Kurds from entering Diyala and central of Iraq, basically all cars registered from Kurdistan.
> 
> In other news, according to Kurdish media Peshmerga has recruited 6000 Iraqi sunnis refugees in prep for a future Mosul retake.


And now you're racist against Arabs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> And now you're racist against Arabs?



No but I have difficulties not to be mad at maslawis and the local tribes in Ninveh after what they are doing/have done against Ezidi Kurds. How their fellow ethnic Arab neighbours who used to visit their Ezidi brothers and others ,the next days rapes their daughters. Of course there are also those who helped them escape but I having it hard being mature. Not only them but the ones in Kirkuk aswell for their betrayal in working with IS. 

My best friends are Arabs, I have brother in laws and sisters in law who are Arabs but it's sometime hard not to be drawn into this stream of prejudices from time to time after seeing the shit going on right now. This is how it is, Kurds and FSA groups in Syria are working and fighting with eachother on different fronts, they are helping Kurds in Kobanê, Kurdish groups like Jabhat Al Akrad(EK) are fighting togheter with FSA groups in Aleppo. Read this? Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed)

But in Iraq the history between Sunni Arabs and Kurds has been much more different and sadly it's pretty negative. So I am having very hard trusting them.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The lesson that must be learned from Iranian terrorism, is that nobody can intimidate Arabs or Muslims. The USSR tried their luck in Afghanistan which led to the creation of Qaeda, yet was miserably defeated. The US tried their luck in Iraq and was humiliated and driven out. Iran and it's stooges have been trying their luck in Syria and Iraq which led to the creation of FSA groups, Nusra and ISIL who fucked Iranian stooges up and down so horribly. If ISIL and other groups acted sensibly and settled with fighting Iranian stooges, they would have been now playing football with Khamnai's head in the middle of Tahran. But unfortunately ISIL has forced the West and us to fight them back. Iran is lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519773718898176001
Heavy clashes between IS and Iranians-Kurds around Khanaqin, Diyala.


----------



## 1000

Iraq Army Starts Operation to Oust Militants From Western Ramadi - Bloomberg

Anbar Operations Command announced breaking the siege of 300 Iraqi Army soldiers in eastern Ramadi on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

The Associated Press, Baghdad
Wednesday, 8 October 2014

*Militants with Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) group on Wednesday shot down an Iraqi military attack helicopter, killing the two pilots on board in the second such incident in a week and raising concerns about the extremists' ability to attack aircraft amid ongoing U.S.-led airstrikes.*

According to two Iraqi officials, the extremists used a shoulder-fired missile to take down the Bell 407 helicopter, which crashed just north of the refinery town of Baiji, located about 200 kilometers (130 miles) north of Baghdad.

The pilot and co-pilot were both killed in the attack, a military aviation official told The Associated Press. A Defense Ministry official confirmed the information. Both officials spoke on condition of anonymity in line with regulations.

This is the second Iraqi military helicopter shot down by the ISIS over Baiji in one week. Militants shot down an Mi-35 helicopter near Baiji on Friday, also killing the pilot and co-pilot in that attack.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...SIS-shoots-down-another-Iraqi-helicopter.html


----------



## Alienoz_TR




----------



## Al-Kurdi

Chinese stinger, my guess is from Syria

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم صورة إسقاط طائرة مروحية في مدي... - justpaste.it

Doesn't the Iraqi Airforce have MAWS???


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> Chinese stinger, my guess is from Syria
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم صورة إسقاط طائرة مروحية في مدي... - justpaste.it
> 
> Doesn't the Iraqi Airforce have MAWS???



Libya, imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

A little laugh in a sad time, thru the Iraqi TV.
[video]


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> Chinese stinger, my guess is from Syria
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم صورة إسقاط طائرة مروحية في مدي... - justpaste.it
> 
> Doesn't the Iraqi Airforce have MAWS???



So you read my post showing that the Iraqi MI-35 and MI-28 weren't bought with MAWS and you ask it again


----------



## Malik Alashter

That's how Iraqi soldiers fighting they don't care about been injured.

Jawad Musawi - Soldiers do not care for their injuries and... | Facebook


----------



## 1000

The MI-35 was downed with the FN-6 MANPAD delivered by the terrorist organization qatar

FN-6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The lesson that must be learned from Iranian terrorism, is that nobody can intimidate Arabs or Muslims. The USSR tried their luck in Afghanistan which led to the creation of Qaeda, yet was miserably defeated. The US tried their luck in Iraq and was humiliated and driven out. Iran and it's stooges have been trying their luck in Syria and Iraq which led to the creation of FSA groups, Nusra and ISIL who fucked Iranian stooges up and down so horribly. If ISIL and other groups acted sensibly and settled with fighting Iranian stooges, they would have been now playing football with Khamnai's head in the middle of Tahran. But unfortunately ISIL has forced the West and us to fight them back. Iran is lucky.



All this, and we have no single official member of our army or other military groups in Syria, hence those groups you are bragging about are only killing your fellow Arabs in Syria. No Iranian ground units fighting in Syria, except few random individuals whose numbers doesn't go up even more than 20 maybe and by only sending advisers, we have managed to kill thousands of stooges you paid and sent to Syria. So we are killing the snake before it can even see us.
ISIL emerged from your kinds of society not ours and as long as you have those cancers in your societies and if I were you, I would worry more about Jordan rather than Iran. Pics of IS sympathizers in Jordan are all over the net, while their black ideology is loathed all over Iran, literally, even among absolute majority of Sunnis in Iran. So as long as we don't have the cancer inside ourselves, we can easily crush any foreign mercenary sent by you guys.


----------



## 1000

Australian SAS expected to work with Iraqi special forces against Islamic State


Australian commandos may be partnered with an elite brigade of Iraqi special operations forces to help them battle against Islamic State militants.

Chief of the Defence Force Mark Binskin said on Wednesday the commandos Australia is poised to deploy to Iraq would "partner with like organisations" in their role advising and assisting local forces.

While he refused to specify which Iraqi troops Australians would work alongside, Fairfax Media has been told they could include the highly trained Iraqi Special Operations Forces – modelled on US special operations – though some details are yet to be finalised.


----------



## revojam

IS released the photo of recently shot down Iraqi Air Force Mi-35M armanents


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Another Helicopter Shot Down in Baiji


----------



## Al-Kurdi

BBC News - Islamic State conflict: Militants leave behind traps


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ramadi


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@1000 

Is it true? Or what percentage they control?


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> @1000
> 
> Is it true? Or what percentage they control?
> 
> View attachment 121659



Can't read it, ask @al-Hasani


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Can't read it, ask @al-Hasani



Dawla Islamiya Wilayat Kirkuk, it says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

1000 said:


> The MI-35 was downed with the FN-6 MANPAD delivered by the terrorist organization qatar
> 
> FN-6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


by the informations we got that time , and a French confirmed that time, they were the Emirates who sent it
they were buying to non official hands (of course approved by chinese) they put in container, said a story about iranian container (they made another story without syaing it it related)
emirates were doing much to sponsor EI too like they sponsored in Iran the jundollah

we are in a fucking region with terrorist minds 
some are very good friends of westerners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hussein said:


> by the informations we got that time , and a French confirmed that time, they were the Emirates who sent it
> they were buying to non official hands (of course approved by chinese) they put in container, said a story about iranian container (they made another story without syaing it it related)
> emirates were doing much to sponsor EI too like they sponsored in Iran the jundollah
> 
> we are in a fucking region with terrorist minds
> some are very good friends of westerners



This is pure nonsense. UAE does not support any terrorism. Only a small number of private donors but I am yet to hear about that.

The GCC, Turkey etc. have donated such weapons to the legitimate Syrian opposition (FSA) and then ISIS captured it from FSA and transported it to Iraq.

By that logic you should blame US, West etc. for every death in any armed conflict as most people use their weapons.

What do you say to Iran (state not private individuals) support for Hezbollah, Al-Assad terror regime, Shia militias in Iraq, Houthi's etc.

What if their weapons reach the hands of ISIS etc.? Is Iran then to blame?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

I don't think UAE does either, after all you never hear me about the UAE, have no problem with what they do.

Qatar however, many indications and confirmations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Dawla Islamiya Wilayat Kirkuk, it says.



On Twitter they claim to have battled Peshmerga forces and entered parts of Kirkuk and that they are now in control of certain neighborhoods.

The Iraqi Army and ISOF Twitter does not say anything about that.

Difficult to tell as Twitter is full of nonsense. Might even be photoshop.

In other words I have not seen any news of ISIS gaining the control of Kirkuk. Maybe outskirts or one or two small neighborhoods. Locals would know though but it's late at night in Iraq now and dark. This photo was posted first this morning local Western European time.



1000 said:


> I don't think UAE does either, after all you never hear me about the UAE, have no problem with what they do.
> 
> Qatar however, many indications and confirmations.



Qatar supports MB "movements" or what you should call it. If the STATE is really supporting ISIS I do not know about but I doubt so. Would the US allow them to do such a thing? Don't forget that the US has an air base there and Qatar has closer ties to the West than any other GCC state. The closest that you can come to a client state in the region. They never criticize Qatar if you have noticed in the media. They first started talking about workers because of the World Cup in 2022.

Private individuals, I have no doubt though.

UAE hosts one of the biggest Iraqi diasporas in the world. Strange if they did such a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Kurds have trouble with clashes in kerkuk province, Daquq city/village. ISOF has been sent there to help, but that info is from @Dizer


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ramadi
> 
> View attachment 121600
> 
> 
> View attachment 121601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121602
> 
> 
> View attachment 121603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121604
> 
> 
> View attachment 121605
> 
> 
> View attachment 121606


Look @Alienoz_TR Peice of shit you are happy to what is going on in my country and keep posting for these terrorists.

Ok bear in mind that I will post every thing show the world how your soldiers been humiliated by the Kurds and/or these ferments.

so you have to enjoy all of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Kurds have trouble with clashes in kerkuk province, Daquq city/village. ISOF has been sent there to help, but that info is from @Dizer



Now Kurds will taste Turkish wrath. From North and from South.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Kurds have trouble with clashes in kerkuk province, Daquq city/village. ISOF has been sent there to help, but that info is from @Dizer



The Kurds should not even be in Kirkuk to begin with. It's occupied land by them.

ISOF is already in and around Kirkuk.

Photo apparently from today:








In other news…..Ramadi































This might look bad but most of Ramadi is not under ISIS control. The people of Ramadi have thought heroically against all odds and ISIS are yet to gain full control. They are better than Amirli. People should give credit.

Evacuate the entire city and bomb it if the occupation of the city continues. No other solution it seems.

@1000

All those shitty militia members that are yet to use a gun should be disbanded and then you urgently need to reform your entire military and send thousands of soldiers abroad starting from tomorrow. The only competent forces in Iraq are ISOF and ISIS. You know that your country is screwed if that's the case.

It's a shame what is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> The Kurds should not even be in Kirkuk to begin with. It's occupied land by them.
> 
> ISOF is already in and around Kirkuk.



I agree. Kirkuk will be returned to Iraq.

@Malik Alashter 

When are you planning to take it back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ISIS flag in Ar Rutba, Western Anbar.






Was Ar Rutba not government controlled until recently? What the hell is going on?


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> The Kurds should not even be in Kirkuk to begin with. It's occupied land by them.
> 
> ISOF is already in and around Kirkuk.
> 
> Photo apparently from today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 121736
> 
> 
> In other news…..Ramadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121739
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @1000
> 
> All those shitty militia members that are yet to use a gun should be disbanded and then you urgently need to reform your entire military and send thousands of soldiers abroad starting from tomorrow. The only competent forces in Iraq are ISOF and ISIS. You know that your country is screwed if that's the case.
> 
> It's a shame what is happening.




Wonder why the only capable force isn't taking care of the bulk of the army, regular forces. They can turn them into capable soldiers as well, why aren't they when it would solve the issue.

Anyway Australian SF will arrive to work with isof so let's see what their input will be.



al-Hasani said:


> ISIS flag in Ar Rutba, Western Anbar.
> 
> Was Ar Rutba not government controlled until recently? What the hell is going on?



Rutba lies far away from the mainland, unless things are taken care off near the Syrian border it's hard to keep Al Rutba under control, ISIS attacks with hundreds at night, no one is going to place too many forces or SF in that little town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> ISIS flag in Ar Rutba, Western Anbar.
> 
> View attachment 121768
> 
> 
> Was Ar Rutba not government controlled until recently? What the hell is going on?



Whole Anbar has fallen except Haditha.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Wonder why the only capable force isn't taking care of the bulk of the army, regular forces. They can turn them into capable soldiers as well, why aren't they when it would solve the issue.
> 
> Anyway Australian SF will arrive to work with isof so let's see what their input will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Rutba lies far away from the mainland, unless things are taken care off near the Syrian border it's hard to keep Al Rutba under control, ISIS attacks with hundreds at night, no one is going to place too many forces or SF in that little town



But it is a very strategic city. If the Iraqi army gains control of Western Baghdad and the outskirts (Abu Ghraib and all the villages between Fallujah and Baghdad) and at the same time gains control of Ar Rutba (that city is located between KSA in the South, Jordan in the West and Syria in the North - thus extremely strategic) then they will be in control of both the start and end of highway 11 and 10. They can encircle the interior of that area by then (slowly) and the Southern front of that area is mainly uninhabited and the same with the North. Then they can also gain control of highway 12 ultimately if they manage to hold onto Haditha. Afterwards they can move north towards Samarra/Baji etc. and then finally Mosul.

Now as long as there is no effective border between Iraq and Syria ISIS can relocate as they please.

Are ISIS also in control of Nukhayb? I know that they were during the summer but now I don't know but probably. I have not followed the conflict in the past few days in Iraq so I am just reading different sources now and trying to get an precise overview of the situation. But a lot of conflicting material and I cannot ask any locals as I do not know any from those cities. Even if I asked locals they would probably be afraid.


----------



## Hussein

al-Hasani said:


> This is pure nonsense. UAE does not support any terrorism. Only a small number of private donors but I am yet to hear about that.
> 
> The GCC, Turkey etc. have donated such weapons to the legitimate Syrian opposition (FSA) and then ISIS captured it from FSA and transported it to Iraq.
> 
> By that logic you should blame US, West etc. for every death in any armed conflict as most people use their weapons.
> 
> What do you say to Iran (state not private individuals) support for Hezbollah, Al-Assad terror regime, Shia militias in Iraq, Houthi's etc.
> 
> What if their weapons reach the hands of ISIS etc.? Is Iran then to blame?


I mean the emirates state of course sponsored Jundollah. everyone knows this in Iran but they will not blame full Emirates since Iran doesn't want a "fight". Of course i know Iran sponsors Hezbollah and i would blame Iran too for this.
Bandar had links to IS. Some saudis too. Turks were allowing IS to circulate and use their country to come inside Syria.
Everyone is to blam ein the region. 
But sadly everyone here believes his country is angel and other are demons. 
one of the problem of ME.
This story was confirmed by an Emirati for the container , i heard by Iranian army too and a French i know confirmed that chinese sent directly weapons but disguised it . they say like "hey he is a single guy who did it and we don't like it " but nobody really thinks this is true ...
it is a good way for them to see their weapons used on a battle field too.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hussein said:


> I mean the emirates state of course sponsored Jundollah. everyone knows this in Iran but they will not blame full Emirates since Iran doesn't want a "fight". Of course i know Iran sponsors Hezbollah and i would blame Iran too for this.
> Bandar had links to IS. Some saudis too. Turks were allowing IS to circulate and use their country to come inside Syria.
> Everyone is to blam ein the region.
> But sadly everyone here believes his country is angel and other are demons.
> one of the problem of ME.
> This story was confirmed by an Emirati for the container , i heard by Iranian army too and a French i know confirmed that chinese sent directly weapons but disguised it . they say like "hey he is a single guy who did it and we don't like it " but nobody really thinks this is true ...
> it is a good way for them to see their weapons used on a battle field too.



Where is the proof of UAE supporting this Balochi Jundullah group which is a complete joke compared to ISIS and almost all other terrorist groups? What should they gain from this? You do know that the largest Farsi diaspora in the world is located in the UAE right? You do know that the ruler of Dubai asked for the sanctions of Iran to be removed despite the Iranian regime being hostile to Iranian Arabs inside Iran and all Arab countries outside of the governments they consider pro-Iran regime or the proxies they control (Hezbollah, some Iraqi Shia militias). Your regime would love nothing more than the 500 million Arabs living in total chaos judging from their actions.

There is no proof of Bandar having any links to ISIS. Even if he had links this does not mean support. ISIS has been infiltrated by all intelligence services anyway. KSA as in the government has never supported ISIS. Why should they support an organization that killed people in KSA in the 2000's and whose primarily goal is to conquer KSA? They hate the House of Saud.

Besides what does KSA gain from having a brotherly Arab/Semitic nation that KSA has ties with on all levels such as Iraq in chaos? Well, Southern Iraq is stable anyway so no problem for KSA but the point still remains. Don't give me a long story of Shias etc. KSA has 3-4 million Shias in KSA. Nobody kills them or even attacks them. Not one single attack against them. Or the oil nonsense.

Which angel? There is no such thing. I admit that there have been Saudi Arabians who have donated to ISIS. What have I to do with this? There are now 33 million people in KSA. About 2000 have gone fighting abroad and maybe 200 have donated to ISIS or so. Make the percentages yourself. I am not responsible for what 2500-3000 people do.
There are at most 100 such people according to local media and they live in Kuwait and from there they send money due to poor control in Kuwait. In KSA the control is extremely strict. But KSA as a STATE has not supported ISIS. There is no proof of that and it makes no sense.

I do not understand your last sentences. Are you saying that UAE (government) was sending MANPADS to ISIS directly? Really?

@Mosamania


----------



## Hussein

the Iranians in Emirates? they are just there for money. these people in Emirates from Iran are far to be the most interesting Iranians, quite the opposite. they have no ethics.
if you want to find normal Iranians go iran or usa/canada.
No i was saying Emirates sent to rebels. Of course IS is another story. Most of their weapons are stolen/taken from Iraq and rebels and SAA.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hussein said:


> the Iranians in Emirates? they are just there for money. these people in Emirates from Iran are far to be the most interesting Iranians, quite the opposite. they have no ethics.
> if you want to find normal Iranians go iran or usa/canada.
> No i was saying Emirates sent to rebels. Of course IS is another story. Most of their weapons are stolen/taken from Iraq and rebels and SAA.



Well, they are Iranians from the upper classes and the more educated classes because your ordinary Iranian cannot afford to travel abroad. Many rich Iranians are based in UAE. The point is that there is no reason for UAE (which is a respected country internationally with a thriving economy (almost the size of 80 million big Iran) and that attracts people from all over the world no matter religion, ethnicity) to do such a thing like supporting some Baluch separatists/terrorists or whatever you want to call them. They gain nothing from this. This is obviously not the policy of UAE.

Ok, so you meant that weapons that were sent to FSA from UAE have now ended in the hands of ISIS who now have used them against the Iraqi army after killing FSA members in Syria? So then you are wrong when you claim that UAE supports ISIS. This is not the fault of UAE and this is very silly argumentation, Hussein. *What if they capture Iranian funded weapons from Hezbollah and use them on the Iraqi army? Will you blame Iran then?*

Besides I have read that this was Qatar, not UAE.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alienoz_TR said:


> When are you planning to take it back?


Well if it was to I wouldn't send a soldier to that area instead I would pull our troops to were shea located and draw a line from dialan north west down to saudi borders in the south west this way I would deal with the sunni in this area clean well from these ferments. then I would send our special forces for asymmetric war like capture dash and execute them right away attack their convoys their like supplies their villages and towns make their life piece of hell within a year they will be exhausted and keep like that until they surrender then no mercy for what they have done.

If we have a strong government they should have done a lot to hurt Turkey and the gulf countries by any means but we still have incompetent men in the office you are lucky so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ramadi


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State fighters are threatening to overrun Iraq’s Anbar province*




BAGHDAD — Islamic State militants are threatening to overrun a key province in western Iraq in what would be a major victory for the jihadists and an embarrassing setback for the U.S.-led coalition targeting the group.

A win for the Islamic State in Anbar province would give the militants control of one of the country’s most important dams and several large army installations, potentially adding to their abundant stockpile of weapons. It would also allow them to establish a supply line from Syria almost to Baghdad and give them a valuable position from which to launch attacks on the Iraqi capital.

The Islamic State’s offensive in Anbar has received less attention than its assault on the Syrian border city of Kobane, which has played out in view of news photographers standing on hills in nearby Turkey. But in recent weeks, Islamic State fighters have systematically invaded towns and villages in Anbar, besieged army posts and police stations, and mounted attacks on Iraqi troops in Ramadi, the provincial capital.

The Islamic State secured a major foothold in Anbar province in January when it seized the city of Fallujah and parts of Ramadi. It pushed farther into the province in June, but Iraq’s government was able to maintain small pockets of authority in the majority-Sunni region.

Iraqi forces have suffered numerous reverses in the latest jihadist offensive, including the loss of two army bases. U.S. warplanes and attack helicopters have hit Islamic State targets and provided support to Iraqi troops fighting in Anbar. The U.S. airstrikes helped fend off an assault last month on the Haditha Dam, part of the militants’ drive to control Iraq’s water supplies. But overall, the strikes have failed to curb the militants’ momentum.

Local officials say U.S.-led air strikes are pushing Islamic State fighters back to the edges of Kobane, which they had appeared set to seize after a three-week assault. (Reuters)

“If the Islamic State controls Anbar, they would be able to threaten serious targets in Baghdad,” said an Iraqi security expert, Saeed al-Jayashi. “The government would lose the Haditha Dam, and the security forces would have to retreat,” he said. “There would be a blood bath.”

Long version: Islamic State fighters are threatening to overrun Iraq’s Anbar province - The Washington Post


----------



## Alienoz_TR




----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520664995290710018
@Atilla_ORANKAY 

Better get to safety, and with your family.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520216223880331264


----------



## al-Hasani

Burial procession of a fallen Iraqi soldier from 1 week ago in Samawah who died North of Baghdad.






Too many of such lately in the Arab world and especially in Iraq and Syria regardless of side.

Man, ISIS had no mercy when it comes to the Kurdish and Shia militias. Outrageous scenes even for ISIS standards. Can't link though for obvious reasons.

@1000 @Malik Alashter search for Diyala in Arabic on Twitter and you will find the link. 6 hours old.

@Alienoz_TR

Rudaw is pure propaganda. They never confirm the news with actual videos or photos. ISIS does.


In other news then I always thought that Abu Omar al-Shishani was a Chechen given his name but he is apparently Georgian and his real name is *Tarkhan Batirashvili*. Yes, sounds pretty Georgian to me!

Abu Omar al-Shishani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> @1000 @Malik Alashter search for Diyala in Arabic on Twitter and you will find the link. 6 hours old



The ones on the pick-up, right? Folk taking photos of them. I already have seen it.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> The ones on the pick-up, right? Folk taking photos of them. I already have seen it.



The ones hanging like slaughtered chicken/animals. But yes, that's it. They have probably done worse in recent weeks but as I told then I have not followed the news stream much lately.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Dutch guy in the ranks of Peshmerga



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




> al-Hasakah province: clashes took place between al-Karama army backed by YPG against ISIS in Jaz'a countryside in al-Ya'rubia countryside near Iraq, reports of human losses in ISIS.



Rudaw claims may not be true, but SOHR confirms that there is heavy activity near the Syria-Iraq border crossing. IS and Kurds are clashing. Not surprising if Yazidis fight as well.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Crowd in Basra protesting and demanding Al Maliki to be hanged.


----------



## revojam

Alienoz_TR said:


> Crowd in Basra protesting and demanding Al Maliki to be hanged.


Who are the crowd? Sunni Arabs right?


----------



## 1000

revojam said:


> Who are the crowd? Sunni Arabs right?



no, just locals, so majority shia.


----------



## Superboy

ISIS bearing down on Baghdad even as world watches Kobani siege | Fox News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*URGENT: Spain to send 300 military personnel to train Iraqi forces*
October 10, 2014 by Abdelhak Mamoun

(IraqiNews.com) On Friday the Spanish government agreed to send a unit of about 300 military personnel who will be assigned to train Iraqi forces in the framework of the international coalition against the so-called the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria.

According to Agency Press France the Spanish Defense Minister, Pedro Morens, dismissed, during a press conference following a cabinet meeting, the participation of these forces in direct battles, adding that ”the mission of the Spanish force will take between a month and a half to two months.”

URGENT: Spain to send 300 military personnel to train Iraqi forces - Iraqi News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Abu Samira Al-Jazrawi, doing suicide bombing in west of Tikrit, Salahuddin Province. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

USA found weapons of mass destruction back in 2003. Here is the proof. All Iraqi WMD are now safe in US treasury, oops i meant US silos.







*‘US illegally obtained and kept thousands of Iraq’s cultural treasures’*




US soldiers look at a painting 24 April 2003 as workers at Baghdad's Archaeological Museum carry in some of the recovered items that had been looted following the US-led invasion to the Iraqi capital city. (AFP Photo)

One of the gravest casualties of the 10-year US-led war in Iraq is the destruction of the country’s cultural heritage, Iraqi archaeologist and architect Ihsan Fathi told RT.

On top of thousands of looted or illegally obtained cultural artifacts during the war, billions of dollars have also been transferred out of _“Iraq’s Central banks to US without any paper trail.”_

_“I’m sure that everything that was stored in the Central and other banks was sent to the US without any documentation and now is kept in archives,”_ Fathi said. _“Huge amounts of documents representing historical importance that cannot be assigned a monetary value were taken by the US.”_

And all attempts to reclaim the country’s stolen treasures failed_: “The Iraqi government was trying to get them back but the American Administration wanted to strike a deal and return only half of the documents,”_ he explained.

The Iraqi architect estimated there are about _“35,000 small and large items missing from the National Museum of Iraq… The Iraqi museum, for example, was plundered before their very eyes. The plundering lasted for three days without the occupation forces stepping in at all.”_

Also, in cities like Babylon artifacts were damaged after Polish troops took over the area and_“used heavy armor, tanks and helicopters”_ for _“construction work for their military infrastructure … and seriously damaged many archeological sites in the area.”_

*RT:* _Mr. Ihsan Fethi, you witnessed the looting of Iraqi cultural treasures. Everybody knows what was happening in Iraq after the American occupation. What will be the consequences of all this for Iraq’s culture?_

*Ihsan Fethi:* As you know, our civilization originated on the territories where Iraq is now. We have historic landmarks that are over 10,000 years old. And everybody thinks that Iraq is responsible for preserving this cultural heritage. But unfortunately, Iraq is the world leader in having destruction visited on its historic sites. This destruction started during the Mongol invasion in 1258 and continued all the way to the 20th century, when the Iraqi state was formed. We’ve suffered great losses. 







Two US soldiers from the 1st Division, 2nd Bridage, Texas, visit the Iraq Museum 10 September 2003 in Baghdad. (AFP Photo)



During the 1991 occupation, the Americans reached the suburbs of Hillah. Many of the museums in the city were looted, and the US forces just let that happened. But even more damage was done in 2003, when Iraq was occupied. I will not talk about the nature of that operation right now – whether that campaign was to liberate or occupy our country. It surprises me that some intellectuals in Iraq still refuse to call this campaign an occupation. The UN Security Council resolution #1483, passed on May 22, 2003, calls the international military contingency in Iraq occupying forces. This was the official status of the international coalition. This was an occupation.

Prior to the occupation a number of international organizations – including those for protection of archaeological sites which are responsible for preserving these very sites – had officially informed the USA and President Bush in particular, that as a consequence, the cultural and historical heritage of Iraq might be found in deplorable state. Among cultural advisers to President Bush there were four experts who were suggesting that the preservation of Iraqi historical and cultural landmarks should have been his priority task.

*RT*: _Still, the US allowed the looting of Iraqi historical landmarks, or maybe even gave a spur to this. Can you tell us the exact number of looted sites if there is such information at all?_

*IF:* This is a frequently asked question, too, and the answer is clear to me. People who were in charge of Iraqi museums didn’t have any detailed lists or catalogues that would enroll all cultural and historical monuments and antiquities. In particular, it refers to the National Museum of Iraq in Baghdad, which is regarded as one of the world’s largest and most important museums. The museum items should have been inspected annually, but unfortunately, the inspection was either not carried out at all, or it was not full. That is why we can’t define the exact number of stolen artifacts. However, some experts tend to think that there are about 35,000 small and large items missing from the National Museum of Iraq. 

*RT:* _And they haven’t been regained, right?_

*IF:* To our regret, only a small portion has been returned. Valuable artifacts are always looted when there is a conflict and the atmosphere of chaos reigns. And international experience has proven that at best only 10 percent of them are usually regained.

*RT:* _The former regime is considered to have taken special care of rare gold artifacts and gold bars, which were of great importance. Were these items stolen, too? _

*IF:* A great number of gold artifacts and gold bars were kept in some palaces of the former president. This gold has been misappropriated. Iraqi authorities had no idea about the amount of the stolen antiquities. In addition, large amounts of currency have been also misappropriated. The country’s Central banks and other banks had accounted for billions of dollars, and now all these funds have been transferred to the USA without any paper trail.







A US soldier stands on a Bradley tank stationed at the main enterance of the National Museum as another soldier walks by in Baghdad 21 June 2003. (AFP Photo)



And this does not refer only to the objects of value. They have also moved out of the country tons of documents that captured the history of Iraq. These documents are priceless. All that gold is nothing compared to those historical documents that are now locked up somewhere in a US archive. The government of Iraq has attempted to return these documents home, but the Americans are trying to make a deal here and offer to return only half of the documents. The reason they are giving is that they are trying to repair the documents from the presidential palace and Iraqi special services archives, but no one knows the true story behind this.

Also, a lot of documents have been moved from the Foreign Ministry and state security agencies to the US by Adnan Makiya, with the help of the occupation authorities – allegedly for the Iraq Memory Foundation. This operation had been planned long before the war. We have the information that these documents were sold to one of the American universities. Things like this should not be allowed to happen.

*RT:* _Is it true that there are some valuable Jewish manuscripts among the misappropriated documents, including one of the oldest copies of Torah, which is now said to be in Israel?_

*IF:* Yes, there are some documents in the stolen archives that belonged to Iraq’s Jewish community. Some of these centuries-old documents are now in the USA. According to international regulations, the occupation authorities have no right to move local cultural and material values. On the contrary, it is their duty to preserve these values. Iraq must insist on its right to recover all of the illegally moved objects, down to the very smallest ones.


*




Iraqi guards walk in the ransacked and looted Iraq's largest archeological museum in Baghdad, 13 April 2003. (AFP Photo)
*


*RT:* _So, Iraq has lost some valuable pieces of its cultural heritage under the conniving eye of the occupational authorities. But is it possible, on the other hand, that the present-day level of culture in the Iraqi society is insufficient to address the task of preserving Iraq’s historical heritage?_

*IF:* Yes, of course. I would say that we should blame not just Iraqi people, but also trade unions and other civil society organizations for not taking necessary measures in order to preserve the great Iraqi heritage. Even archeologists didn’t do anything.

But interestingly, when the US occupation ended, some of Bush’s advisors resigned over the fact that the US and other countries didn’t do anything to preserve Iraqi historical sites. They were protecting objects like the Oil Ministry and others that were strategic to the US occupation forces. Even Americans themselves acknowledge that they are responsible for the destruction of many archeological sites, especially in Babylon. This city was first occupied by US forces, and later they handed it over to the Polish troops.

Several thousand Polish soldiers lived there, they used heavy armor, tanks and helicopters; they were doing construction work for their military infrastructure. This seriously damaged many archeological sites in the area. Later, the US occupation authorities offered a laughable amount of money – some $20 million – for the restoration of damaged archeological objects. Several years ago at a conference in Paris, I addressed some ranking State Department officials and demanded that the US provide at least $1 billion for the restoration of Iraqi historical buildings. But the US didn’t respond to that.

In many cases, Americans just allowed our museums to be looted. The National Museum was looted within three days. And Americans would not do a thing to keep the exhibits safe. That’s why Americans should take full responsibility for that.

‘US illegally obtained and kept thousands of Iraq’s cultural treasures’ — RT Op-Edge


----------



## Atilla_ORANKAY

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520664995290710018
> @Atilla_ORANKAY
> 
> Better get to safety, and with your family.



Sağol Kardeşim beni düşündüğün için ama burada endişelenecek birşey yok şimdiliğine kadar!!!
ama dün çok uçak sesi duyuyordum 

bundan da bir kaç gün önce peşmerge bir operasyon yaptı ama orada pusuya düştü bir çok şehit verdiler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Atilla_ORANKAY said:


> Sağol Kardeşim beni düşündüğün için ama burada endişelenecek birşey yok şimdiliğine kadar!!!
> ama dün çok uçak sesi duyuyordum
> 
> bundan da bir kaç gün önce peşmerge bir operasyon yaptı ama orada pusuya düştü bir çok şehit verdiler



Mate, are there any Turkish presense in Kirkuk, Special ops and stuff like that ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

An American UAV downed in Ramadi. "Tayyara-t Tajassus" LOL


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Battle for Baghdad: ISIS now within 8 miles of airport, armed with MANPADS*
Published time: October 11, 2014 07:51 
Edited time: October 11, 2014 09:24
Get short URL





Reuters / Str

Islamic State’s offensive on the Iraqi capital intensified as the jihadist fighters advanced as far as Abu Ghraib, a suburb only 8 miles away from Baghdad’s international airport.

The outer suburb of Abu Ghraib is also the site of the infamous prison the US military used tohumiliate and torture Iraqi detainees.

There are reports by the Iraqi military that the militants are in possession of MANPAD anti-aircraft missiles. The short-range, shoulder-fired missiles can shoot down airplanes within a range of 15,000 feet.

The Iraqi military, aided by US military personnel, have so far failed in foiling the advance toward Baghdad of the Islamic State militia (also known as ISIS, or ISIL), which has expanded its control of huge swathes of Iraq and Syria despite the increase in US-led airstrikes.

A total of 60,000 Iraqi soldiers are assigned to defend the capital, alongside 12 teams of American advisors, an Iraqi officer told CBS News.

Meanwhile, undercover IS militants active within Baghdad are setting off bombs and carrying out attacks. Swift advances have also been by the jihadist militia in Anbar, where Iraqi officials have made an open plea for military aid, warning the city will soon fall to IS.

The situation in Anbar, a town due west of Baghdad, is _“fragile”_ a US official told AFP. IS has seized army bases in Anbar province, and has been shelling the provincial capital, Ramadi, 75 miles (120 kilometers) from Baghdad. 
CNN reported that Iraqi troops in Anbar are in danger of being bottlenecked, citing a senior US defense official.

_"We do see ISIL continue to make gains in Anbar province and [are] mindful of how Anbar relates to the security of Baghdad,"_ another senior US defense official said.

Anbar province is home to Iraq's second biggest dam at Haditha, a major source of water and electrical power.

The dam is currently controlled by Iraqi forces, and US airstrikes have targeted IS forces in the area .

It has been stated both by the US and Iraq that preventing IS from capturing the area is a key objective, as is holding Baghdad.

In Syria, IS forces are vying for control of Kobani, which they now control 40 percent. Kobani is on the Syria-Turkish border and has a Kurdish majority.

UN envoy Staffan de Mistura warned Friday that if Kobani falls to ISIS, civilians there would_“most likely be massacred.”_

In June, ISIS insurgents quickly captured Iraq’s second-biggest city, Mosul, north of Baghdad. When they took the city, they seized a large amount of military US equipment originally given to the Iraqi army.

Battle for Baghdad: ISIS now within 8 miles of airport, armed with MANPADS — RT News


----------



## United

Alienoz_TR said:


> An American UAV downed in Ramadi. "Tayyara-t Tajassus" LOL




ISIS did not shoot down a drone over Ramadi, Iraq - *it's actually Tomahawk cruise missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Alienoz_TR said:


> Whole Anbar has fallen except Haditha.


Ramadi hasn't fallen only battles on the outskirts and military bases attakced, Heet is contested and so is haditha.



Alienoz_TR said:


> @1000
> 
> Is it true? Or what percentage they control?
> 
> View attachment 121659


They control south of kirkuk, Hawija and other small cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR




----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Iraq asks for US ground troops as Isil threaten Baghdad*




Iraqi officials have issued a desperate plea for America to bring US ground troops back to the embattled country, as heavily armed *Islamic State* militants came within striking distance of Baghdad.

Amid reports that Isil forces have advanced as far as Abu Ghraib, a town that is effectively a suburb of Baghdad, a senior governor claimed up to 10,000 fighters from the movement were now poised to assault the capital.

The warning came from Sabah al-Karhout, president of the provisional council of Anbar Province, the vast desert province to the west of Baghdad that has now largely fallen under jihadist control.

The province’s two main cities, Fallujah and Ramadi, were once known as “the graveyard of the Americans”, and the idea of returning there will not be welcomed by the Pentagon.

But were the province to be controlled by Isil, it would give their forces a springboard from which to mount an all-out assault on Baghdad, where a team of around 1,500 US troops is already acting as mentors to the beleaguered Iraqi army.

Iraqi government officials claim that while international attention has been focused in recent weeks on the Syrian border town of Kobane - where Kurdish fighters are still battling to keep advancing Isil gunmen at bay – Anbar province has been on the verge of collapse.

Government forces in the provincial capital Ramadi were holding out against the Isil offensive on Saturday, but US officials have warned that the city was in a “tenuous” position.

“I think it’s fragile there now,” said one senior US defence official, speaking to the AFP news agency. “They are being resupplied and they’re holding their own, but it’s tough and challenging.”

The surge of jihadi activity has also led to speculation that the group’s operation in Kobane was part of an elaborate decoy mission orchestrated by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the Isil ’caliph’.

Observers point out that while the capture of Kobane would not greatly increase Isil’s military clout, the capture of Ramadi or other cities in Anbar would be catastrophic both for the Iraqi government and Western hopes of attempting to contain the group.

Most of the Euphrates valley – which runs south east from Turkey through Syria, into Iraq and towards the capital – is now under Isil control. Were Ramadi to fall, jihadi commanders would control a vital supply chain running from Baghdad directly back to their Syrian headquarters in Raqqa. They would also control the Haditha dam, the second largest in Iraq.

“It’s not a good situation,” admitted one US official.

The region of Anbar remains haunted by the ghosts of America’s 2003 invasion. It was there, a year after the war started, that US troops fought the infamous Battle of Fallujah, an attempt to root out extremists which was described as one of the most brutal urban conflicts for American marines since Vietnam.

Anbar was also the cradle of the so-called “Sunni Awakening” movement – an attempt by the US to prise Sunni tribal chiefs away from the influence of Islamist insurgents wreaking havoc on occupation troops.

Many had sided with Sunni jihadists due to fears of being sidelined under a government of Shia Muslims, but were won over by power deals or payment.

Their disillusionment over recent years is one of the reasons why Isil, a Sunni group, has found such favour across vast swathes of Iraq.

If Barack Obama were to sanction a return of American troops to the province, it would mark a seismic shift in strategy. Following the bloody nine-year campaign initiated by his predecessor, George W. Bush, the US president made it a cornerstone of his administration’s policy to bring American troops home from the Middle East.

Iraq’s new prime minister, Haider al-Abadi, has repeatedly refused to countenance the return of foreign troops, while the White House itself has so far stuck to a selective campaign of air strikes, which launched six missiles against Isil forces on Friday and Saturday.

But rather than silencing calls for a boots-on-the-ground operation, the campaign has so far served to expose the limits of air power against a well-drilled army of battle-hardened militants.

Jets belonging to the US-led coalition have so far launched nearly 2,000 air strikes against Isil targets, dropping hundreds of bombs on convoys, encampments and other jihadi positions.

And yet still the group’s gunmen march on – both in Kobane and throughout Anbar province. It emerged on Saturday that one of the reasons why they were having only a limited effect was because of the lack troops on the ground to gather intelligence on targets and then guide the strikes in using laser technology.

Speaking to the Daily Beast website, US pilots warned that air strikes were being compromised as a result.

“The problem,” noted one pilot, “is that once you get American boots on the ground… one of those guys gets captured and beheaded on national TV.”

This week US Apache helicopters were forced to launch airstrikes against militants west of Baghdad, while yesterday a suicide bomber detonated his explosives belt in a northern Baghdad market, killing 11 people.

Some Iraqi officials believe an Isil assault to take Baghdad is still unlikely, given that around 60,000 government security personnel, including soldiers, police officers, and militiamen, are currently in position outside the city. But other satellite towns have already fallen, giving Isil launching points for suicide attacks and other assaults designed to spread panic among the capital’s residents.

Iraq asks for US ground troops as Isil threaten Baghdad - Telegraph


----------



## usernameless

@1000 
What is Iraq's aim and strategy at the moment? Baghdad wont fall, but this is a serious threat nonetheless. Would you say the Iraqi army is on the offensive or on the defensive against isis?

How could those satellite villages fall? did isis rout the Iraqi army there? Or was the main focus point of the army elsewhere? 

Sorry for the many questions.


----------



## United

usernameless said:


> ................... was the main focus point of the army elsewhere?
> ......



Iraqi armies focus is always elsewhere actually everywhere except Iraq 

Iraqs sectarian doctrine is responsible for its failures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

usernameless said:


> @1000
> What is Iraq's aim and strategy at the moment? Baghdad wont fall, but this is a serious threat nonetheless. Would you say the Iraqi army is on the offensive or on the defensive against isis?
> 
> How could those satellite villages fall? did isis rout the Iraqi army there? Or was the main focus point of the army elsewhere?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions.


The strategy is limited to prayer that the aussie and the Gi's in Baghdad will be able to stall ISIS...But the likelihood is the remake of Saigon...Baghdad will fall. The Iraqi army is non-existent, and American and Aussies are not prepared to take casualties or defend a country who's citizens refuse to go to battle.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS Parade in Muqdadiyah, Diyala Province




































*Middle East Updates / Bomb explosion kills police chief of Iraq's Anbar province*
Haaretz's latest Middle East analyses and opinions: Hezbollah’s border attack: PR for the resistance (Anshel Pfeffer)

See Saturday's Middle East Updates

*Latest updates:*

*12:27 P.M.* At least 25 people reportedly killed after three car bombs explode in government compound north of Iraqi city of Baquba. (Reuters)

*11:20 A.M. *A provincial official says a bomb explosion has killed the police chief of Iraq's restive Anbar province.

Councilman Faleh al-Issawi says the bomb went off Sunday morning near a convoy including Brig. Gen. Ahmed al-Dulaimi in the vast province west of Baghdad. The convoy had been traveling through an area to the north of the provincial capital, Ramadi.

It was not immediately clear if others were killed. The councilman said Iraqi security forces had recaptured the area from the militants a day earlier.

Anbar has seen a growing Sunni-led insurgency since early this year. Sunni armed groups led by an al-Qaida breakaway group, known as Islamic State, have fully controlled the city of Fallujah, parts of Ramadi and rural areas.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility. (AP)

*1:50 A.M.* U.S. Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel said on Saturday Iraqi security forces were in full control of Baghdad but that the embattled Syrian city of Kobani was a very difficult problem.

Hagel told a news conference in the Chilean capital that the U.S. is making "considerable progress" in its negotiations with Turkey over plans to train and equip moderate Syrian rebels fighting Islamic State militants. (AP and Reuters) *Read full article*

*Saturday:*

*9:28 P.M.* At least 45 people were killed in bombings in Baghdad and its rural outskirts on Saturday as the government continued to defend the capital against jihadists who four months ago seized major cities in northern Iraq.

Islamic State (fighters, who took control of large sections of Iraq this year, regularly target Shi'ite districts in Baghdad and are penetrating surrounding farmland where Iraqi security forces and Shi'ite militias try to push them back. In west Baghdad, 34 people were killed by three car bombs in Shi'ite neighbourhoods on Saturday evening, police and medical officials said.

A suicide bomber blew up his vehicle up at a traffic roundabout in Kadhimiya, killing 11 people, three of them police officers, officials said. Another 27 were wounded.

In the Shaoula neighborhood, two bombs were detonated on the same street just 30 minutes apart. In the first attack, a bomb in a parked car exploded outside an ice cream shop, killing eight and wounding 18 people. In the second blast, 600 meters down the same shop-lined street, a militant detonated his car, killing 15 people and wounding 44 others, police and medical officials said. (Reuters)

Middle East Updates / Bomb explosion kills police chief of Iraq's Anbar province - Middle East Updates Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Triple suicide bombing in Iraq kills 26 Kurds*





BAGHDAD (AP) — A triple suicide bombing killed 26 Kurdish security forces northeast of Baghdad on Sunday and a roadside bomb killed the police chief of the western Anbar province, dealing major blows to Iraqi security forces struggling to combat the Islamic State extremist group.

The triple attack took place in Qara Tappah, in the ethnically and communally mixed Diyala province, according to an official from the Kurdish Asayish security forces. He said the first bomber detonated an explosives vest at the gateway to a security compound that also houses the office of a main Kurdish political party. Minutes later, two suicide bombers plowed cars filled with explosives into the compound, causing heavy damage. At least 60 people were wounded in the attack.

Hours later, the Islamic State extremist group claimed responsibility, saying it was carried out by three non-Iraqi jihadists. The authenticity of the online statement could not be independently verified, but it was posted on a Twitter account frequently used by the militant group.

The group has seized some towns in the volatile Diyala province and has clashed with Kurdish forces there.

Hospital officials confirmed the casualties. All officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak to the media.

In the Anbar attack, Brig. Gen. Ahmed al-Dulaimi was killed while traveling in a convoy north of the provincial capital Ramadi through an area cleared by Iraqi security forces a day earlier, according to Anbar councilman Faleh al-Issawi. It was not immediately clear if others were killed or wounded.

The Islamic State group and allied Sunni militants seized the Anbar city of Fallujah, parts of Ramadi and large rural areas of Anbar early this year. The loss of Fallujah -- where American troops engaged in some of the heaviest fighting of the eight-year U.S. intervention in the country -- foreshadowed the later loss of second city Mosul and much of the north.

Iraq's Interior Ministry confirmed al-Dulaimi's death, calling him a "hero who set a good example for self-sacrifice." It praised his role in reorganizing the provincial police force and leading major fighting that caused heavy casualties among the militants.

The attack in Anbar followed a bloody day in the capital Baghdad, where a series of car bomb attacks killed at least 45 people in Shiite-majority areas.

Nobody claimed responsibility for the attacks, but officials in the Shiite-led government and Shiite neighborhoods are frequently targeted by Sunni insurgents.

Triple suicide bombing in Iraq kills 26 Kurds


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Haditha is now under siege by IS militants.



> *Baghdad (CNN)* -- ISIS fighters stand on the verge of victory on two fronts, and poorly equipped local forces do their best to resist.
> 
> The Islamist extremists appear set to take a key Syrian town along the Turkish border and an entire province on Baghdad's doorstep.
> 
> Leaders in Iraq's Anbar province pleaded for U.S. ground troops to halt the group's rapid, relentless assault. Officials in Baghdad and Washington have not given recognition to their appeal.
> 
> ISIS, the self-proclaimed "Islamic State" which also is referred to as ISIL, controls about 80% of the province, said Anbar Provincial Council president Sabah Al-Karhout.
> *
> Reports Saturday suggest the militants have encircled Haditha, the last large town in Anbar province not yet in ISIS' hands*.
> 
> Should all of Anbar fall, the Sunni extremists would rule from the perimeter of Iraq's capital to Raqqa in Syria (at least), according to the provincial council's deputy head, Falleh al-Issawi.
> 
> They would control a swath 350 miles long.
> 
> *'U.S. will not deploy'*
> 
> Iraqi army forces and Anbar tribesmen fighting alongside them have threatened to abandon their weapons if the U.S. military does not intervene, al-Issawi said.
> 
> The army soldiers lack training and equipment, he said. Already, some 1,800 tribesmen in the province have been killed or injured in the struggle.
> 
> But the Iraqi government has been adamant that it does not want U.S. forces on the ground, and U.S. President Barack Obama has not shown any intent to deploy any.
> 
> The Iraqi government said it has not received any official request from Anbar province for U.S. ground forces to help in the fight, Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi's media office said.
> 
> A U.S. defense official said Saturday that Iraq's government hasn't asked for any more American troops beyond those already in Iraq.
> 
> And if they did, the official added, "The U.S. will not deploy combat ground forces to Iraq. And we remain focused on enabling the (Iraqi military) in the fight against ISIL through our advise/assist efforts and the air campaign."


Iraq's Anbar province: Send U.S. troops to stop ISIS - CNN.com


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Iraqi soldier firing a M249 SAW, then gets shot in the chest. I couldnt count the cartridges he fired. Wonder if he shot anything?!


----------



## Oublious

he wasted more then 1000 bullets without aiming..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Iraqi soldier firing a M249 SAW, then gets shot in the chest. I couldnt count the cartridges he fired. Wonder if he shot anything?!



When you fight for a failed regime, a country that is falling apart and has been a failure for the past 35 years (unfortunately) and moreover fight in areas where you are largely unwelcome by the locals your morale can be quit low. Add to that retards in the military, a failed political system and no to poor training.

"Ya Ali" chants are not going to make the difference or Iranian sponsored Shia militias.

Thankfully the Iraqi government can count on the international community in terms of military support, financial support, sale of weapons etc. Otherwise I don't know what could have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Decadence of the Arabs...celebration of a death of an infant...




those who value life, saved this life and she become the beacon of hope for the muslim young generation..


----------



## Frosty

^ Khattab Al-Kurdi.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*12 October 2014*

The *Anbar* Police commander, Gen. _Ahmed Al-Dulaimi_, was killed today as his motorcade was on its way to the *Abu Risha* area northeast of *Ramadi*. A roadside explosive device was detonated as his vehicle was passing by. He was rushed to the hospital where he passed away. Also killed in the explosion was one of his bodyguards and his private photographer. Brigadier-General _Sabah Mohammed_ has been provisionally appointed in his place, pending the appointment of a new commander by the Interior Ministry.
Following the assassination, a broad security operation was launched in the area.
Also in *Ramadi* today, mortar fire from unknown sources has struck several districts in the city, causing a number of civilian casualties. Gunmen have also been on the move in the western and southern districts of the city; they have seized control of large areas of those districts.
In *Hit* township, following yesterday's fierce clashes and coalition air strikes. The clashes and mortar attacks have killed 4 residents and wounded 11 in a number of the town's districts.
In *Garma*, security forces have taken control of areas northeast of *Fallujah* toward *Garma*.
Within *Fallujah*, the situation is relatively calm.
The *Anbar* Council announced today that it has received approval for the formation of a tribal fighters' National Guard to take on the armed groups. The Deputy Council Leader, _Faleh Al-Issawi_, has also stated that the entire *Anbar* Province will fall within 15 days unless the central government takes action by providing weapons and munitions to the security forces there. He added that unless this happens "the consequences for *Anbar* will be catastrophic."

Daily Updates from Anbar: 12 October 2014


----------



## Azizam

Frosty said:


> ^ Khattab Al-Kurdi.


Didn't he die yesterday? btw he reminds me of some cartoon character.

Edit: Just remembered. He looks like the running guy in some episode in Asterix cartoon series.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

List of the late Suicide Bombers.









Azizam said:


> Didn't he die yesterday? btw he reminds me of some cartoon character.
> 
> Edit: Just remembered. He looks like the running guy in some episode in Asterix cartoon series.



No, He is leading Ayn Al-Arab/Kobane offensive. Though some 35 Kurdish IS fighters lost their life in the offensive. He is alive, AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

recent strikes


----------



## Frosty

Azizam said:


> Didn't he die yesterday? btw he reminds me of some cartoon character.
> 
> Edit: Just remembered. He looks like the running guy in some episode in Asterix cartoon series.



LMAO mums life I actually laughed out loud. I don't know if he's dead or alive. If he's dead we'll know short after. ISIS are keen on showing their KIA members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

I am reading on the internet Anbar is almost fallen?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> I am reading on the internet Anbar is almost fallen?



Iraqi soldiers escaping, commiting suicide. IS almost overran.


----------



## 1000

Frosty said:


> LMAO mums life I actually laughed out loud. I don't know if he's dead or alive. If he's dead we'll know short after. ISIS are keen on showing their KIA members.



There is a pic of his death, but it's graphic so can't post


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## 1000

http://www.ninanews.com/english/News_Details.asp?ar95_VQ=HHFHKL

150 High-rank officers dismissed

Official sources said on Sunday that the Prime Minister, Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces Haider Abadi, dismissed / 150 / officers of high-ranks in the second step by Al-Abadi after the resolving of the Office of the Commander in Chief of the Armed forces.

According to sources, who preferred not to be named, said that the officers who were dismissed including Lt. Gen. Qassim Atta, spokesman for the Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces, Lt Gen. Mohammed al-Askari, spokesman for the Ministry of Defense and the Deputy Chairman of the Intelligence Service Zuhair al-Gharbaoui and other military leaders. .

Those sources indicated that most of the leaders who were responsible for the fall of the provinces of Nineveh, Salahuddin and parts of Kirkuk under the IS control and their entry without fighting, have been dismissed in this action.

The Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces has ordered the cancellation of the Office of the Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces in the twenty-third of last month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117

Islamic State Officially Admits to Enslaving Yazidi Women

_After capture, the Yazidi women and children were then divided according to the Sharī’ah amongst the fighters of the Islamic State who participated in the Sinjar operations, after one fifth of the slaves were transferred to the Islamic State’s authority to be divided as khums.
…
The enslaved Yazidi families are now sold by the Islamic State soldiers as the mushrikīn were sold by the Companions (radiyallāhu ‘anhum) before them. Many well-known rulings are observed, including the prohibition of separating a mother from her young children._


----------



## Syrian Lion

Islamic State admits, justifies enslaving Yazidi women and children — RT News


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> List of the late Suicide Bombers.
> 
> View attachment 128314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, He is leading Ayn Al-Arab/Kobane offensive. Though some 35 Kurdish IS fighters lost their life in the offensive. He is alive, AFAIK.



Those damn bastards using Saudis mainly for their suicide bombings, I said it before, I will never forgive them for brainwashing our young men and getting them killed. They will pay a heavy price for this. 

It seems that Iraqi-Saudi relations are returning to friendly, you can see this by Al-Arabiyah reporting that has now become fully pro-Iraqi government as of late.



Alienoz_TR said:


> List of the late Suicide Bombers.
> 
> View attachment 128314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, He is leading Ayn Al-Arab/Kobane offensive. Though some 35 Kurdish IS fighters lost their life in the offensive. He is alive, AFAIK.



Those damn bastards using Saudis mainly for their suicide bombings, I said it before, I will never forgive them for brainwashing our young men and getting them killed. They will pay a heavy price for this. 

It seems that Iraqi-Saudi relations are returning to friendly, you can see this by Al-Arabiyah reporting that has now become fully pro-Iraqi government as of late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> http://www.ninanews.com/english/News_Details.asp?ar95_VQ=HHFHKL
> 
> 150 High-rank officers dismissed
> 
> Official sources said on Sunday that the Prime Minister, Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces Haider Abadi, dismissed / 150 / officers of high-ranks in the second step by Al-Abadi after the resolving of the Office of the Commander in Chief of the Armed forces.
> 
> According to sources, who preferred not to be named, said that the officers who were dismissed including Lt. Gen. Qassim Atta, spokesman for the Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces, Lt Gen. Mohammed al-Askari, spokesman for the Ministry of Defense and the Deputy Chairman of the Intelligence Service Zuhair al-Gharbaoui and other military leaders. .
> 
> Those sources indicated that most of the leaders who were responsible for the fall of the provinces of Nineveh, Salahuddin and parts of Kirkuk under the IS control and their entry without fighting, have been dismissed in this action.
> 
> The Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces has ordered the cancellation of the Office of the Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces in the twenty-third of last month



Mate, dismissing won't work. They must be severely punished.

In Turkey, not carrying orders in military during the wartime means "treason to country". Punishment for that crime is death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Mosamania said:


> Those damn bastards using Saudis mainly for their suicide bombings, I said it before, I will never forgive them for brainwashing our young men and getting them killed. They will pay a heavy price for this.
> 
> It seems that Iraqi-Saudi relations are returning to friendly, you can see this by Al-Arabiyah reporting that has now become fully pro-Iraqi government as of late.
> 
> .


 
I think many people don't have a fuller understanding of the danger posed By this scary phenomenon, or comprehend it the way those leaders who've decided to strike ISIS do. It's absolutely necessary to exterminate them quickly and completely using shoot-to-kill-all policy, if one is to prevent an enormous bloodshed in the region. Even if a dozen of them are left alive, they will spread their belief, recruit more followers and re-emerge quickly. I know it may sound far-fetched to some but I believe KSA (& maybe others too) will soon go out of its way by sending troops to combat them on the ground.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> In Turkey, not carrying orders in military during the wartime means "treason to country". Punishment for that crime is *death*.


There is no capital punishment anymore for any crime in Turkey bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> There is no capital punishment anymore for any crime in Turkey bro.



War time and military courts is not the same with the civilian courts.

Like, if you disobey an order in the battle and attempt to flee. Your commander can shoot you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> War time and military courts is not the same with the civilian courts.


Capital punishment was abolished in 2002 for peace times and completely abolished for all crimes (including military courts) in 2004 as part of EU negotiations.

Use of capital punishment by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Capital punishment was abolished in 2002 for peace times and completely abolished for all crimes (including military courts) in 2004 as part of EU negotiations.
> 
> Use of capital punishment by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I dunno mate, this is what has been had been teach to me in the military in 2008.

Let's ask @Neptune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I dunno mate, this is what has been had been teach to me in the military in 2008.
> 
> Let's ask @Neptune


Really? Hmm would be surprising since EU would cry about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> I dunno mate, this is what has been had been teach to me in the military in 2008.
> 
> Let's ask @Neptune



It was abolished in 2002 including Military Courts. Crimes requiring capital punishment have been transformed into Aggravated Life Sentence in military courts. But in wartime jurisdiction; IDK the civil laws but capital punishment is included in Military Courts.

Yes @Sinan , even if the country is not at war but during combat, the commanding officer appointed over you has the right to use lethal force against you under certain circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Jihadists control all exits from Mount Shingal, says Peshmerga official*
2 hours ago
*By Nasir Ali*

*SHINGAL MOUNTAIN— *Militants of the Islamic State (ISIS) are now in control of virtually all the roads leading to the Shingal Mountain where thousands of Yazidi refugees are still encircled, a Peshmerga commander told Rudaw.

“The IS overran three Syrian Kurdish villages last week which were functioning as the only exit routes from the Shingal Mountain into Syrian Kurdistan,” General Ashti Kochar of the Peshmerga forces told Rudaw in a phone interview from the besieged mountain.

“The only way in and out of here is from the air,” the general said, explaining that they had asked the Iraqi air force to drop humanitarian aid on the mountain from now on.

The Kurdish general said nearly 10,000 people were still on the mountain and as the winter approaches they were “in desperate need of blankets and tents.”

An official with the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) told Rudaw that his team had prepared more than 10,000 blankets and mattresses to be shipped to the encircled refugees on the mountain.

“We have so far continually delivered aid to the refugees on the mountain, but with all the roads blocked by the Da’esh [ISIS] now, we have to hope that the air transport will go smoothly,” said Nouri Usman, who leads the KRG’s special team established to assist Yazidi refugees.

Rudaw has learned that apart from the Yazidi refugees on the mountain, Syrian Kurdish fighters from the People’s Protection Units (YPG) and guerillas from the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), are alongside the KRG’s Peshmerga forces on the beleaguered mountain, which was the focus of an international humanitarian effort in early days of August.

Local Yazidi farmers who have lived with their livestock on the Shingal Mountain have refused to abandon their villages and move to safer areas despite warnings by Kurdish officials.

“This is where we have lived for ages and we would rather die here in dignity than flee,” said Hatte Mito, a 60 year-old Yazidi woman referring to her village of Kochare located on the foothill of the mountain where major battles took place in August as Yazidi and Kurdish fighters successfully repelled Islamic State’s repeated onslaughts.

“We are doing our best to help our Yazidi defenders,” said Hawla Piso, 35, wearing a traditional Yazidi outfit. Piso said she made between 150 and 200 pieces of bread which were then sent to the Yazidi fighters in the frontlines.

General Kochar told Rudaw that the KRG had prepared nearly 100 tons of food, tents and other necessities which he promised would be delivered to the refugees despite the blockade.

“On the direct orders of Prime Minister [Nechirvan] Barzani, we will also airlift anyone who needs acute medical help to Dohuk,” the general said.

Jihadists control all exits from Mount Shingal, says Peshmerga o


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*13 October 2014*

ISIL gunmen today took control of the *Hit *military camp, with all its equipment and very large quantities of munitions. The seizure followed fierce clashes and bombardment exchanges that continued for about 8 hours between last night and this morning.
Also today, gunmen have seized *Al-Doulab* village in the *Baghdadi* township. Along with the military camp, these are considered 'sensitive' strategic centers lying between the eastern and western regions of *Anbar* Province.
In *Ramadi* today, gunmen have seized control of the *Shurta* district of the city that had been considered as being one of the quieter districts, but everyone was surprised today when army and police forces withdrew from the districts, thus allowing the gunmen to move in.
In *Garma*, there were fierce clashes yesterday, and coalition warplanes carried out strikes against the gunmen's positions there.
In *Fallujah*, there have been numerous small clashes that did not result in any civilians being injured.
The head of the local *Haditha* council, _Abdul-Hakeem Al-Jughaifi_, demanded immediate intervention by the local and central governments to save *Haditha* that is experiencing a humanitarian disaster following the closure of the road between *Haditha* and *Ramadi*, after the gunmen's seizure of *Hit*. This has meant that all supplies and foodstuffs have been prevented from reaching *Haditha*, especially since at least 2,000 families from *Hit* and its surrounding areas have migrated to *Haditha* where there are overall shortages and rapidly rising food and fuel prices. Another 229 families from *Hit* have made their way to the southern*Anbar* villages.
The displaced migrants are now at the mercy of the gunmen that have cut all the access roads to the areas to which the migrants have fled. The gunmen are also forbidding the residents of the areas they control to mingle with the migrants.
The *Anbar* Council announced today the formation of the first Anbar National Guard brigade consisting so far of 2,000 volunteers who will be deployed into some towns and villages to secure them after forcing the gunmen out.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 13 October 2014


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> It seems that Iraqi-Saudi relations are returning to friendly, you can see this by Al-Arabiyah reporting that has now become fully pro-Iraqi government as of late.



I expected to hear Quwwat al Abadi from Al Arabiyah first but it looks like Al Salool and Al Majoos have a common enemy now


----------



## Alienoz_TR

An unfinished hospital in Rabia bore the brunt of coalition air strikes against Islamic State, but Kurds say these strikes have been invaluable
"It would have taken us much, much longer to take this back, if it hadn't been for the air strikes," said the Peshmerga commander as he picked his way through a sea of rubble and debris.

He was at the unfinished hospital building in Rabia where militants of the Islamic State (IS) held out for three days against Kurdish forces as they battled to regain the strategic border town last week.

Rabia controls the main highway linking the two biggest cities of the northern Arab world, Mosul in northern Iraq and Aleppo in Syria, at the point where it crosses the border between the two countries.

The hospital building where IS fighters made their stand was devastated by the fighting. It had never been commissioned as a hospital, and will need to be completely rebuilt before it is.




A Kurdish fighter looks at the ruined interior of the hospital, which needs to be completely rebuilt
While the basic structure is still standing, huge blast-holes show where missiles or bombs from coalition air strikes penetrated the building, blowing out much of the interior.

This was where the British RAF staged its first air strikes in Iraq in the current conflict, after conducting many reconnaissance flights.

Still sprawled in the chaotic debris are the gruesome remains of several IS militants who died there, their corpses left to rot in the rubble after a desultory attempt to cremate them by pouring fuel over them and setting them alight.

The battle for the hospital building illustrated the effectiveness of air strikes which, the Kurds say, sped up their operation and probably enabled them to avoid taking heavier casualties themselves.

But the limitations of Western coalition support for the Kurds were highlighted by events just 10km (six miles) away to the east, on the highway that leads to IS-held Tal Afar and Mosul.

Iraqi arms
On the day that Rabia fell, the Kurds say an earthworks barricade they erected on the road to prevent IS bringing up reinforcements came under attack from no fewer than seven suicide vehicle bombs.




*General Shaikh Omar Babkai, who fought against Saddam Hussein, was one of many Peshmerga fighters to die as the result of an Islamic State bomb
Several of the attacks were foiled when Peshmerga fighters shot and killed bombers in civilian cars before they could set off their charges.*

But a tanker truck with an armoured cab defied everything the Kurds had to throw at it.

It crashed into the barricade, hitting one of the unexploded car bombs and setting off a blast which devastated several Peshmerga vehicles.

Among the 10 members of the Peshmerga's elite special forces who died in the explosion was one of its commanders, General Shaikh Omar Babkai, who we had filmed just two weeks earlier on a visit to the front by the Kurdistan president, Masoud Barzani.

After the death of Gen Babkai, a veteran Peshmerga who was wounded five times over the years in battles with Saddam Hussein's forces, we drove to his home village, Mamola, in the mountainous far north of the country near the Turkish border, where we spoke to his brother Samad.

Like Gen Babkai and many other men in the area, Samad is also a Peshmerga officer. Gen Babkai's only son, Mir Khan, who is 17, is preparing to join the Peshmergas when he finishes his studies.




General Babkai's son Mir Khan said he wants to follow in his father's footsteps and join the fight against Islamic State
"We are proud of his martyrdom in this way, and we are ready to offer more sacrifices to protect and liberate Kurdistan," Samad said.

"But there is a deficiency in the arms we have. If they'd had more advanced weapons there, my brother would not have been killed, and the enemy would have been smashed much more quickly.

"Only the Peshmerga are seriously fighting IS," he added. "If we had the kind of arms the Iraqi army was given, we'd have destroyed the terrorists long ago."

Defying death
In Mazne, a nearby village in this Kurdish heartland, the point was echoed by one of the survivors of the suicide attacks at Rabia.





The small village of Mazne in Iraqi Kurdistan has lost several people to the ongoing conflict
Nabih Hassan was with three other Peshmergas, all from the same family in Mazne, who were in one of the vehicles destroyed in the bomb blast.

Badly wounded, he was the only one of the four who lived.

"If we'd had more sophisticated weapons, such as anti-armour missiles, we could have blown up the tanker while it was still far away, before it could get to us," he said.

One of the Mazne Peshmergas who died in the same vehicle was Ziro Hassan, who was manning an anti-aircraft "doshka" weapon used as a machine gun.

"He is not the first martyr we have given, nor will he be the last," said his brother Majid Hassan, also a Peshmerga general.

Such words, repeated by all the bereaved, are not empty rhetoric.

"Since 1961, our family has given 39 martyrs," he said. "We are ready to sacrifice to the last drop of our blood to preserve Kurdistan."

While the Kurdish readiness to fight and die for their country is well established - "Peshmerga" means, roughly, "those who defy death" - the IS cult of embracing "martyrdom" by committing suicide on the battlefield is something else.

Suicide belts
We saw evidence of it at the same front-line position east of Rabia where the multiple vehicle bomb attacks were mounted.

Three days later, the IS militants launched a frontal attack on the Peshmerga defence line by around 100 fighters, many of them strapped up with suicide belts.





Nabih Hassan is one of the luckier Peshmerga fighters after he survived a suicide bomb attack
But the Kurds were ready. The maize and sunflower plantations on the plain in front of them were turned into a killing field. The Peshmerga said many of the attackers exploded as they were hit by gunfire.

We found at least 20 IS corpses scattered in the dirt. One was still wearing a suicide device, its detonator clearly visible. All that was left of another, whose explosives had gone off, was his head and upper chest.

"They are ready to die, they love death, and it's hard to stop an enemy if they want to die," said Masrour Barzani, head of security and intelligence in Iraqi Kurdistan.

"This is the enemy we are facing - they love to kill, they love to die, and unfortunately, they have access to the weapons they need to fight with.

"The problem is that right now the kind of support and armament that we are getting is not to the level where it can help the Peshmergas fight this enemy, especially when they have these armoured vehicles.

"We have not asked for any ground forces. Our Peshmergas are here, they are giving their lives, and all we need from the rest of the world is to help us with effective weapons to protect these people who are actually fighting on its behalf, fighting these terrorists who have come from all over the world."

Future planning
Kurdish leaders say that, in addition to armour-piercing weapons which would stop suicide bombers and other armoured IS attacks, they believe that a qualitative upgrade to tanks and helicopters would give them a much better chance of defeating the militants.




In the fields of Rabia, a suicide belt detonator is found still attached to a fighter from Islamic State
They admit that such weapons would require extensive training, which would take time.

"But if we don't start now, we won't have them next year, when this war will still be going on and we will need them," said one senior official.

"It's going to be a very tough fight, and we're going to lose people," added Mr Barzani.

"We are not getting what we need. Air strikes are very effective, we're grateful for them and we hope that they could continue and be expanded, but definitely there is much more to be done, especially on the ground."

So far, most of the arms supplied to the Kurds since the current crisis began have been restricted to light weaponry and ammunition, though Britain has delivered 40 heavy machine guns and the Germans are training the Peshmerga on Milan anti-tank rockets.

BBC News - Iraqi Kurds call for better weapons against Islamic State


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Coalition Airstrikes in numbers:


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Iraqi Christian village takes the fight to 'IS'*

*



*

Mrayma Mansour, who leads the night patrol of Assyrian Christian fighters in the town of Al Qosh, looks jumpy. He has a dagger tucked into the waist band of his fatigues and his large green eyes are bloodshot.

Around him sit his men, holding hand-me-down weapons and drinking sugary tea. The talk is of betrayal. When the Kurdish peshmerga forces retreated from the "Islamic State" (IS) advance on Christian towns at the beginning of August, Mrayma's and his men stayed on, not knowing if Al Qosh would be attacked. IS forces were just a few kilometers south. Almost all the residents fled, fearing the worst. "We had 70-80 men who stayed and stood watch on the mountain," he said. "They were from different local parties, fighters, men with guns. We were scared thieves would come."

Al Qosh, an Assyrian Christian town of around 6,000 people, overlooks the flat Ninawa plains from its hillside perch. Families are now cautiously returning and peshmerga fighters are pushing back again on the front line, just 15 kilometers away. A lone-shopkeeper mans a corner store in the boarded up bazaar. The afternoon tolling of the church bells and the passing of an occasional vehicle punctuate the silence. The 7th century Rabban Hormizd monastery built in the cliffs overlooking the town is closed due to the security situation.

A semblance of normalcy

*Peshmerga pullout*

An air of unease still cloaks the town. A few peshmerga checkpoints dot the road between here and the front line just outside the town of Tel Isqof. Mrayma saw the peshmerga retreating from his lookout. "I saw cars and tanks withdrawing from Tel Isqof to Dohuk," he says, "when we saw this we told our families to go because it's not safe."

Now the Christian fighters, who dress in camouflage and drive rusted-out vehicles, are determined to protect their beloved town, but they know they are no match for the IS forces. Instead they reassure residents and stay alert for signs of the peshmerga retreating. "If I see them withdrawing I know [IS] is coming so it is a good alarm," he says, adding, "If they leave us and go what can we do? [IS] will kill us without weapons."

Hemin Hawrami, who heads the Kurdistan Democratic Party's foreign relations office, said that the peshmerga forces were "outgunned" by IS. There are around 100 fighters with the Assyrian Democratic Movement, and around 2,000 volunteers ready to fight, as well as forces aligned to different Christian parties.

Up against it?

Arms are bought privately or come from the Assyrian Democratic Movement and their supporters, say leaders.

In such a small community, rumors travel fast. Thaer is Mrayma's father-in-law. Over a lunch of cracked wheat in their airy home, he says "yesterday people were shouting, telling us to leave our homes, but that was just a rumor." He looks down. "Nobody knows why ISIS didn't come here, maybe it is because we are in the mountains. But we are still scared, at any time we could be attacked."

*A village vs. IS*

A deacon with the local church of Saint George, Wadhah Sabih, leans over and whispers to DW as prayers are recited in the ancient Syriac language. "We've defended Al Qosh many times against different enemies over centuries. But right now it's impossible to defend ourselves," he continues in hushed tones. "The army can't stand before IS - so how can a small village? IS sold themselves to the devil."

Christians are angry about being pushed from their ancient heartlands - August 10 this year was the first Sunday in centuries that the church bells of Saint George in Al Qosh didn't ring, Wadhah tells DW.

Traditions and rites are under threat

Before 2003 it was estimated that there was 1.5 million Christians in Iraq, now there are around 400,000 left, many with plans to leave. Caught between Kurdish and Arab Iraq , the Ninawa plains has long been fought over, but when IS forces swept into control Mosul, ethnic and religious minorities say they felt terrified.

After massacres and the widespread displacement of the Yazidis religious minority, a new Yazidi fighting force was set up for self-protection around Sinjar.

"In Sinjar the [Yazidi] people don't trust strange men, Kurd or Arab, to protect them - they want a share in protecting themselves. We don't want to split Iraq, we just want to be in charge of our own place," says Yaqoob Yaqo, an Assyrian Democratic Movement member of the Kurdish Regional parliament.

*Taking charge*

Christian politicians say other minorities in the Ninawa plains should also be able to protect themselves, including Shabaks and Yazidis. But it is unlikely that divergent militia groups will be able to defeat the IS fighters. Yaqoob knows that to have any fighting chance, they need backup.

The fighters have so far requested support; weapons, training and tactical coordination from Baghdad and Erbil. They have also called for international protection, in the form of a safe zone.

Mrayma echoes the views of many when he says that if international support is not given to his people, "I will get my passport, family and try to go to another country because it won't be safe here."

On a rocky bern at the edge of the town, Assyrian fighters continue to vigilantly man the defence as evening falls. A young fighter stares out at the flat burnt plains below him. Back in the town the church bells are tolling again. On narrow streets in the old heart of Al Qosh, a baby is being taken to be baptized. The people here have lost trust in their protectors; but they don't yet know who in this conflict they can depend on.

Iraqi Christian village takes the fight to ′IS′ | Middle East | DW.DE | 13.10.2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*Iraqi city falls to ISIL as army withdraws*

*ISIL "100 percent control" Hit in Anbar, says police colonel, after troops are relocated to reinforce nearby airbase.*
*Iraqi city falls to ISIL as army withdraws - Middle East - Al Jazeera English*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

BBC News - Iraq crisis: 180,000 flee IS advance in Anbar, UN says


----------



## ag3nt47

Apparently the Shiite militias have been killing Sunnis on a wide scale. 



> There are now "tens of thousands" of militiamen, who "wear military uniforms but operate outside any legal framework and without any official oversight", Amnesty says.
> 
> The report quotes an unidentified Iraqi government official as saying that militias "mostly... kidnap Sunnis, because the victims can easily be labelled as terrorists and nobody is going to do anything about it".
> 
> Another unnamed government official said some Sunni men were considered to be "terrorists or terrorist supporters" because of where they lived. Others were killed "in blind revenge".
> 
> "I'm afraid that we're regressing back to the situation as it was seven or eight years ago, when this behaviour was very widespread," he said.
> 
> Militiamen have also tried to extort ransoms, sometimes killing their captives even after payments have been made, Amnesty said.



From BBC news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Iraqi Christian village takes the fight to 'IS'*
> 
> *
> View attachment 130499
> *
> 
> Mrayma Mansour, who leads the night patrol of Assyrian Christian fighters in the town of Al Qosh, looks jumpy. He has a dagger tucked into the waist band of his fatigues and his large green eyes are bloodshot.
> 
> Around him sit his men, holding hand-me-down weapons and drinking sugary tea. The talk is of betrayal. When the Kurdish peshmerga forces retreated from the "Islamic State" (IS) advance on Christian towns at the beginning of August, Mrayma's and his men stayed on, not knowing if Al Qosh would be attacked. IS forces were just a few kilometers south. Almost all the residents fled, fearing the worst. "We had 70-80 men who stayed and stood watch on the mountain," he said. "They were from different local parties, fighters, men with guns. We were scared thieves would come."
> 
> Al Qosh, an Assyrian Christian town of around 6,000 people, overlooks the flat Ninawa plains from its hillside perch. Families are now cautiously returning and peshmerga fighters are pushing back again on the front line, just 15 kilometers away. A lone-shopkeeper mans a corner store in the boarded up bazaar. The afternoon tolling of the church bells and the passing of an occasional vehicle punctuate the silence. The 7th century Rabban Hormizd monastery built in the cliffs overlooking the town is closed due to the security situation.
> 
> A semblance of normalcy
> 
> *Peshmerga pullout*
> 
> An air of unease still cloaks the town. A few peshmerga checkpoints dot the road between here and the front line just outside the town of Tel Isqof. Mrayma saw the peshmerga retreating from his lookout. "I saw cars and tanks withdrawing from Tel Isqof to Dohuk," he says, "when we saw this we told our families to go because it's not safe."
> 
> Now the Christian fighters, who dress in camouflage and drive rusted-out vehicles, are determined to protect their beloved town, but they know they are no match for the IS forces. Instead they reassure residents and stay alert for signs of the peshmerga retreating. "If I see them withdrawing I know [IS] is coming so it is a good alarm," he says, adding, "If they leave us and go what can we do? [IS] will kill us without weapons."
> 
> Hemin Hawrami, who heads the Kurdistan Democratic Party's foreign relations office, said that the peshmerga forces were "outgunned" by IS. There are around 100 fighters with the Assyrian Democratic Movement, and around 2,000 volunteers ready to fight, as well as forces aligned to different Christian parties.
> 
> Up against it?
> 
> Arms are bought privately or come from the Assyrian Democratic Movement and their supporters, say leaders.
> 
> In such a small community, rumors travel fast. Thaer is Mrayma's father-in-law. Over a lunch of cracked wheat in their airy home, he says "yesterday people were shouting, telling us to leave our homes, but that was just a rumor." He looks down. "Nobody knows why ISIS didn't come here, maybe it is because we are in the mountains. But we are still scared, at any time we could be attacked."
> 
> *A village vs. IS*
> 
> A deacon with the local church of Saint George, Wadhah Sabih, leans over and whispers to DW as prayers are recited in the ancient Syriac language. "We've defended Al Qosh many times against different enemies over centuries. But right now it's impossible to defend ourselves," he continues in hushed tones. "The army can't stand before IS - so how can a small village? IS sold themselves to the devil."
> 
> Christians are angry about being pushed from their ancient heartlands - August 10 this year was the first Sunday in centuries that the church bells of Saint George in Al Qosh didn't ring, Wadhah tells DW.
> 
> Traditions and rites are under threat
> 
> Before 2003 it was estimated that there was 1.5 million Christians in Iraq, now there are around 400,000 left, many with plans to leave. Caught between Kurdish and Arab Iraq , the Ninawa plains has long been fought over, but when IS forces swept into control Mosul, ethnic and religious minorities say they felt terrified.
> 
> After massacres and the widespread displacement of the Yazidis religious minority, a new Yazidi fighting force was set up for self-protection around Sinjar.
> 
> "In Sinjar the [Yazidi] people don't trust strange men, Kurd or Arab, to protect them - they want a share in protecting themselves. We don't want to split Iraq, we just want to be in charge of our own place," says Yaqoob Yaqo, an Assyrian Democratic Movement member of the Kurdish Regional parliament.
> 
> *Taking charge*
> 
> Christian politicians say other minorities in the Ninawa plains should also be able to protect themselves, including Shabaks and Yazidis. But it is unlikely that divergent militia groups will be able to defeat the IS fighters. Yaqoob knows that to have any fighting chance, they need backup.
> 
> The fighters have so far requested support; weapons, training and tactical coordination from Baghdad and Erbil. They have also called for international protection, in the form of a safe zone.
> 
> Mrayma echoes the views of many when he says that if international support is not given to his people, "I will get my passport, family and try to go to another country because it won't be safe here."
> 
> On a rocky bern at the edge of the town, Assyrian fighters continue to vigilantly man the defence as evening falls. A young fighter stares out at the flat burnt plains below him. Back in the town the church bells are tolling again. On narrow streets in the old heart of Al Qosh, a baby is being taken to be baptized. The people here have lost trust in their protectors; but they don't yet know who in this conflict they can depend on.
> 
> Iraqi Christian village takes the fight to ′IS′ | Middle East | DW.DE | 13.10.2014




Ofcourse,no Western politician talks about arming the christians."Let them die",for all they care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Ofcourse,no Western politician talks about arming the christians."Let them die",for all they care.



Nope, Kurds are more important because Jews love them.


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Nope, Kurds are more important because Jews love them.




I don't know about Jewish involevement in all of this but christians in Iraq and Syria will be gone in a couple of years and noone lifted a finger about them while they've bombarded us with the Kurd campaign.Next,they'll be hunted in Lebanon,mark my words,it's like the Western world hates Christianity or at least some of its purest,older forms and not snake dancing evangelicals or protestants.



tesla said:


> *Iraqi city falls to ISIL as army withdraws*
> 
> *ISIL "100 percent control" Hit in Anbar, says police colonel, after troops are relocated to reinforce nearby airbase.*
> *Iraqi city falls to ISIL as army withdraws - Middle East - Al Jazeera English*



"Do not believe them!We are winning!Leave them to their illusions!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*URGENT: ISIS seizes 3rd largest military base in western Iraq and takes its tanks, heavy weapons and supplies*




ISIS armored unit. File photo.

Hit (IraqiNew.com) On Monday Iraqi military sources confirmed the fall of the military base of Hit, which includes a training camp and the base of the seventh division of the Iraqi army, after a major attack of the organization ISIS, using suicide car bombs and rocket-propelled grenades.

The military sources said that “the organization ISIS attacked the army base in Hit, the third largest military bases in western Iraq, from several axes, and carried out a series of suicide attacks on the walls of the base by car bombs, as well as a missile attack lasted about an hour which led to the storming of the base after the withdrawal of the army from it. “

In a related context, lieutenant colonel, Rahim Aljughaifi said that “ISIS have seized the contents of the base and the training camp, including tanks, heavy weapons, munitions and stores, as well as spare parts and different military supplies,” adding that “the army had requested help of the international coalition during the attack on the base, but the latter did not respond’, asserting the control of ISIS on the three towns surrounding the base.”

URGENT: ISIS seizes 3rd largest military base in western Iraq and takes its tanks, heavy weapons and supplies - Iraqi News

*URGENT: ISIS assassinates MP, kills 24, wounds 54 in Baghdad suicide bombing*




The MP for Bader bloc, Ahmed al-Khafaji.

Kadhimiya (IraqiNews.com) On Tuesday the Iraqi MP Ahmed al-Khafaji was killed in a suicide bombing that targeted Iraqi security forces in the town of Kadhimiya which is located in northern Baghdad, according to a security source.

The source said in an interview for IraqiNews.com “the MP of Badr bloc, Ahmed al-Khafaji, was killed this afternoon by a car bomb driven by an ISIS suicide bomber in the Kadhimiya area north of Baghdad,” without giving further details.

A source in the police said earlier on Tuesday that 24 people were killed and 54 others wounded in the suicide bombing at the entrance of Kadhimiya in northern Baghdad.

The MP Ahmed al-Khafaji was serving as Undersecretary of the Ministry of Interior for Intelligence before becoming a deputy of the Bader bloc during the current session of Parliament.

URGENT: ISIS assassinates MP, kills 24, wounds 54 in Baghdad suicide bombing - Iraqi News


----------



## Oublious

Where is this guy?







Once he was a secterian warlord. Whats hapenned to this dude? Iraq can use him other whise IS wil declare Bagdad the capital of Islami Dawlatiya..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*14 October 2014*

In *Hit* which was occupied by a large group of ISIL gunmen, and following the fierce clashes yesterday that killed at least 7 residents, the *Hit* military camp and its large quantities of weaponry and munitions has been completely taken over by the gunmen.
The head of the local municipality in *Baghdad* announced today that the town is completely surrounded and that the armed groups have cut off all supplies of food and fuel destined to various parts of the township.
In *Fallujah*, clashes and bombardment of a number of the city's districts have killed 3 civilians and wounded 3 others.
In *Garma*, there have been intermittent clashes in several areas along the river that separates the town from *Salahuddin* Province. The area has also been targeted by airstrikes.
In *Ramadi*, the gunmen who seized control yesterday of the *Shurta* district have today extended their control over a number of neighboring districts in the western and southern sectors of the city.
The *Anbar* Council has today renewed its call for the replacement of the *Anbar* Operations commander Lt.-Gen. _Rasheed Flayeh_ whom the Council is partially blaming for the surprising withdrawals from some areas, thus allowing the gunmen to take them over. However, reports reaching *Anbar* are indicating that the commander will stay on.
Meanwhile, tomorrow there will be a vote on the appointment of _Kadhum Al-Fahdawi_ as the new *Anbar* Police commander following the assassination two days ago of the late commander, Gen. _Ahmed Al-Dulaimi_.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 14 October 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*Obama vowa to expand operations against ISIL in Iraq*
Urgent - Obama vowa to expand operations against ISIL in Iraq - Iraqi News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*15 October 2015*

In *Ramadi* today, ISIL gunmen launched a broad offensive on a number of central and southern districts in the city. There were also explosions in the vicinity of the *Anbar* Council seat and the Anbar Police HQ, but we do not yet know the outcome of this action.
The gunmen have also taken over some areas that had been under the control of the security forces as part of their operation aimed at seizing all of *Ramadi*. The Council has issued an urgent call to the central government and to the army for help.
In *Hit* and its surroundings, there were clashes in the southwestern sector of the town, especially when the gunmen surrounded wide areas still being controlled by tribal fighters who have also called on the local government to intervene with airstrikes.
In *Baghdadi*, the situation is critical following the closure of all access to the town by the gunmen; nothing in the way of produce, foodstuffs, or fuel is now reaching the town, whose local municipality has called on the local and central governments, and on humanitarian organizations to open the access routes from *Hit* and *Haditha*.
In *Fallujah*, airstrikes have targeted the city's perimeter; a General Hospital source has announced that 3 residents were killed and 6 wounded.
In *Garma* and its surroundings between the town and *Salahuddin* Province are now controlled by security forces.
A statement by the *Anbar* Council today affirms that equipment, weapons, and munitions - believed to have been imported from outside *Iraq* - are to be used in reinforcing army and security units, particularly in *Ramadi*.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 15 October 2015


----------



## 1000

US military advisors arrive in Iraq to train security forces | Business Standard News

Dozens of US military advisors arrived in Iraq Wednesday to train the country's security forces as they continue to face obstacles in their fight against the Islamic State (IS) terrorist group, officials said.

In western Iraq, up to 100 US advisors arrived at two air bases in the volatile province of Anbar and are expected to start training of the Iraqi troops to battle IS militants, who have seized large parts of the province, Sabah Karhout, head of the provincial council, told reporters.

"Habaniyah air base in east of the provincial capital city of Ramadi and Asad air base near the town of Baghdadi, received 100 US military advisors," Xinhua quoted Karhout as saying.

"The US advisors will train and advise the Iraqi troops, including police and government-backed tribal fighters, in their fight against the Islamic State in the militant-seized cities and towns in the Anbar province," he added.


----------



## 1000

http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=68523
Iraq beats back ‘Islamic State’ assault on Ramadi
Security personnel and tribesmen beat back hours-long jihadist attack on Ramadi while reinforcements reach Amriyat al-Fallujah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS besiege Amiriyat al-Fallujah, police chief warns of transmission of the battle to Baghdad and Karbala*

Shafaq News / The local police chief in Amiriyat al-Fallujah town in Anbar province west of Baghdad, said the terrorist ISIS organization is besieging the town from three directions.

The French Associated Press quoted police chief of Amiriyat al-Fallujah, Aref al-Janabi , seen by "Shafaq News", that "ISIS has arrived to the town –which is one of the last strongholds of the Iraqi army in Anbar- from three axes, and stressed that they are" almost completely trapped. "

He added that they are still holding out and receive support from fighters of the tribes, but "if it Amiriyat al-Fallujah fall, the battle will move to the gates of Baghdad and Karbala."

ISIS besiege Amiriyat al-Fallujah, police chief warns of transmission of the battle to Baghdad and Karbala

*Haditha town faces a humanitarian crisis after ISIS isolated it*

Shafaq News / A security source revealed early, on Thursday that the humanitarian situation has become difficult in Haditha district far western Anbar after about a week of terrorists of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria “ISIS” organization imposing a blockade on the region in preparation to storm it.

The source told “Shafaq News", that "The district is witnessing a significant rise in food prices due to the blockade imposed by the terrorists and preventing the entry and exit of food to and from the district."

The source explained that "the district is waiting for the federal government’s intervention through the use of Air Force planes to transport food, weapons and ammunition to the district," pointing out that "the security forces are within the district to protect him from any attempt to break into the terrorist elements."

ISIS elements have been able to in the past days to tight control on the main roads leading to Haditha district after controlling Heet district and nearby roads following the withdrawal of army troops from the district without a fight, according to what reported by security sources.

Haditha town faces a humanitarian crisis after ISIS isolated it


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*16 October 2014*

Groups of ISIL gunmen have launched an 3-front attack on the *Baghdadi* township. Their bombardment of the town's residential districts has injured a number of civilians, and more than 200 citizens from an eastern district have fled, seeking more secure areas in the town's western sector. But the attack failed following the intervention of the army and its air support that struck at a number of the gunmen's positions. The gunmen then withdrew to their earlier positions around *Baghdadi*.
Meanwhile, reports coming out of the *Anbar* Operations Command say that more than 100U.S. military experts have arrived at the *Ayn Al-Asad* military base in *Baghdadi*, to provide advice and lay out plans for facing and fighting the outlaw groups.
In *Ramadi*, there have been heavy clashes in the city's central and southern districts; some mortar shells have driven residents to flee out of the city.
In *Amiriyat Al-Fallujah*, 30 km south of *Fallujah* city, gunmen launched a surprise attack aimed at capturing the town that has been hosting more than 2,000 displaced families. The 4-hour long attack resulted in material losses but there were no casualties.
In *Fallujah* and *Garma*, the situation is calm, aside from a few intermittent clashes, especially in the southern and southwestern parts of *Garma*, along the *Anbar* border with *Salahuddin* Province. 

Daily Updates from Anbar: 16 October 2014


----------



## 1000

Iraq Is Cutting Off Electricity From Regions Held By ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Isis targets Baghdad with wave of car bombs and mortar attacks killing 150*




Islamic State militants have targeted the Iraqi capital Baghdad with a wave of devastating car bombs and mortar attacks, killing at least 150 people since Sunday, in an escalating campaign of violence and mayhem.

Four car bombs hit Shia districts of Baghdad on Thursday afternoon. At least 36 people were killed and 98 wounded within the space of two hours, Iraqi officials said. The deadliest attack took place when two parked car bombs exploded simultaneously in the northern Dolaie neighbourhood, killing 14 civilians.

In the eastern suburb of Talibiyah, a suicide bomber rammed his car into a police checkpoint, killing at least 12 people, they added. The dead included seven policemen and five civilians.

These latest attacks follow a series of dramatic advances in Iraq by Isis fighters, who have succeeded in capturing most of the sprawling Anbar province to the west of Baghdad.

In recent weeks the jihadists have taken control of the city of Hit, and have attacked the provincial capital of Ramadi, 70 miles west of Baghdad. Iraqi government troops have fallen back to an air base in the desert outside Hit.

Isis has comprehensively consolidated its grip on the Sunni area, which borders Syria, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and the governorate of Baghdad.

Isis fighters are now encamped on the outskirts of the capital, and appear to be able to target important installations with relative ease. Earlier this month four mortar shells rocked the Green Zone in the heart of Baghdad, home to the US embassy and numerous government buildings.

The jihadists have also fired off mortars at the Shia northern district of Kadhimiya. On Tuesday night they succeeded in killing a member of parliament.

Western observers say Isis is putting pressure on the government of Haider al-Abadi, Iraq’s new prime minister. They do not believe Baghdad is in imminent danger of falling to Isis – or at least not yet. “Baghdad was always the target. You can rampage in Mosul and take vast swaths of Anbar. The taking of Anbar was just to set up a platform to move on Baghdad,” Toby Dodge, director of the Middle East centre at LSE, said. “Isis has strategy and it has tactics. The strategy is to take Baghdad. The tactic is to press on the weakest spots.”

After capturing Mosul, Iraq’s second city, and others areas in early summer Isis fighters surged towards the capital. They paused this operation in July and August, when the Iraqi army and Shia militias staged a concerted fightback.

Isis was now renewing its offensive, Dodge suggested. “They have extended networks in Baghdad. Clearly it was only a matter of time before they went back to their main target. But this isn’t the Battle for Baghdad.”

US and allied air strikes had made little difference, he added, with Isis “quickly adapting”.

Fighting continued in the northern Syrian town of Kobani, where Kurdish units said there was little sign of an Isis retreat. Some reports said Isis had abandoned parts of the territory it occupied after taking heavy casualties.

Speaking from inside Kobani, Ismet Sheikh Hasan, a commander with the main Kurdish militia defending the town, said: “On Wednesday night they started again, coming at us with a lot of strength. Whoever said Isis is retreating is wrong. They are still here in Kaniya Kurda [east] and on the region of Mistenur Hill. There are a lot of them here. They are using a lot of mortars still.” Gunfire could be heard down the phone line.

Isis has besieged Kobani for 31 days. Kurdish fighters from the YPG, the People’s Protection Unit, have partially stayed their advance with the help of US air strikes. In the last two days, US-led coalition forces have conducted more than 40 air strikes against Isis in the area surrounding Kobani – a huge increase from when the air strikes began a fortnight ago.

Sources close to the Kurdish forces who are monitoring the battle said on Thursday that in a month of fighting about 1,290 Isis militants have been killed, compared with only 189 from the YPG-led forces inside Kobani. In response to this bombardment Isis has moved back to villages on the outskirts of the city to the south and west of Kobani.

The black flag of Isis raised more than a week ago on a hill in the city’s east had gone, but Hasan said Isis still had control of the area and are using the homes for cover from the strikes. “The flag is down but Isis still has that area,” he said. “The air strikes are helping but Isis is separating out and going into the houses in the area to protect themselves.”

He said the only area where they have really pushed Isis back is in the west, where the YPG has regained control of a village close to the city. “We took it and now we are fighting for another one, further west.”

Despite the persistence of Isis, Hasan says he does believe the militants might eventually be forced to retreat. “If I didn’t believe this then I wouldn’t be here fighting,” he said.

At least four fighters with the women’s arm of the YPG – known as the Women’s Protection Unit or YPJ – were killed and buried in Turkey on Tuesday after dying from their injuries in the Turkish hospital across the border.

Hasan said the women had a special psychological power against Isis. “Isis thinks that if a woman kills one of them, he cannot go to Paradise. He will go to hell. So the Kurdish women from Kobani want to fight Isis very much. They are very willing. And they are very proud. We are sad that they have died. But all the women who fight right now are here because they want to fight.”

Isis targets Baghdad with wave of car bombs and mortar attacks killing 150 | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*17 October 2014*

The main development today is the security operation announced by the *Anbar *Operations Command in conjunction with the *Anbar* Police Command against the western districts of *Ramadi*. Dozens of military and armored vehicles are still on their way to the area from which loud explosions are being heard in addition to the sounds of the fierce clashes up to this minute. We do not yet have any details of the operation.

In the areas around *Baghdadi*, ISIL is carrying out an attack that has resulted in heavy clashes but the security forces have prevented the gunmen from penetrating the town's perimeter. Some residential districts have been shelled, resulting in major material damage in a number of residential homes.

In *Fallujah* and *Garma*, coalition warplanes have targeted a number of ISIL positions. The security forces have announced that at least 23 gunmen have been killed during the past few hours.

In northeastern riverside areas of *Ramadi*, security forces have announced that they have taken control of the rural areas along the banks across the Euphrates from *Ramadi*, after killing a number of the gunmen there.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 17 October 2014


----------



## SQ8

Well , this cant be good.
Israel investigates Islamic State MiG claims - 10/17/2014 - Flight Global


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*US-Partnered Forces Are Brutalizing Sunnis In Iraq*



Ahmad Al-Rubaye/AFP/Getty ImagesIraqi Shiite militia fighters raise up their weapons as they celebrate pushing back ISIS militants on Sept. 3, 2014, on the road between Amerli and Tikrit, in Iraq.

Executing hundreds of prisoners without trial. Arbitrarily arresting villagers along sectarian lines. Hanging bodies from power lines to instill fear in the local community. Gunning down dozens of civilians as they gather to pray.

If this sounds like a checklist for the Islamic State, or ISIS, try looking across the front line at one of the United States’ key allies on the ground.

While the world is focused on the ISIS terror threat, the US-trained and backed Iraqi government forces and their band of ruthless Shia militia groups have been carrying out atrocities of their own against Sunni civilians, on a scale that in some ways parallels their “terrorist” counterparts.

“Atrocities are being committed on both sides [by government-backed Shia militias and ISIS],” said Donatella Rovera, Amnesty International's senior crisis response adviser. “The crimes being committed by Shia militias throughout Iraq amount to war crimes. These are not one-off cases. They are systematic and widespread.”

They arrest, murder and kidnap for ransom. They have burned or bombed Sunni mosques, killing scores of people.
The Sunni extremist IS, also known as ISIS or ISIL, has grabbed headlines with their ruthless tactics in Iraq. Their systematic executions of Yazidis, Shia Muslims and Western hostages have been widely reported.

But Sunni civilians have also suffered. They are often labeled “terrorists” or “Islamic State supporters” by Iraqi authorities and civilians alike based on no more than ethnicity or sect. They also face arbitrary arrests and even execution at the hands of government forces.

“The Kurds and minority groups have places that are relatively safe within the [Kurdish region]. Shias also have safe havens and Iraqi government protection, but for Sunni families it is really tough,” said Rovera. “Most are really quite terrified, especially the Sunni males and parents with young sons.”

An Amnesty International report released Tuesday titled "Absolute Impunity: Militia rule in Iraq," documented hundreds of abductions of Sunni civilians by Shia militias. In Samarra alone, an area that sits on the ISIS-Iraqi government border, Amnesty outlined 170 abduction cases since June. In many instances the groups demanded ransoms from family members, only to kill their loved ones after payment.

Iraqi lawyer Kassim Ali, who has dedicated his career to fighting for Sunni rights, said the bodies of victims of Shia militia groups were sometimes displayed in the streets of his hometown Baquba to “deter anyone from sympathizing with ISIS.”

He personally has seen four Sunni men hanging from electricity poles. Local reports from July 29 described 15 bodies displayed in the Baquba public square that day. 

“For the past two years these militias have been regularly searching Sunni homes without just cause, breaking and destroying everything,” said Ali, who has fled since receiving death threats. “They arrest, murder and kidnap for ransom. They have burned or bombed Sunni mosques throughout Diyala [province], killing scores of people.”

Ali listed the names of Sunnis killed this year in town after town across Diyala, where Baquba is located. The province neighboring Baghdad has been a hotbed of sectarian violence for years. Some of the Sunnis he named were killed in attacks on places of worship, including an Aug. 22 attack on a mosque in the village of Bani Wais. 

Medical authorities reported at least 73 were gunned down as they attended Friday prayers and YouTube footage shows bodies lying across the mosque floor, including at least one child.

A report by Human Rights Watch this month detailed 255 cases of Iraqi security forces and government-backed militias executing Sunni prisoners. The reported killings took place in six Iraqi cities and villages in early June as civilians withdrew from IS advances.

“Gunning down prisoners is an outrageous violation of international law,” said Joe Stork, deputy Middle East director at Human Rights Watch. “While the world rightly denounces the atrocious acts of ISIS, it should not turn a blind eye to sectarian killing sprees by government and pro-government forces.”

Just this week, families living in areas recently retaken from IS by the Iraqi government and Kurdish peshmerga have reported the deliberate burning of Sunni homes and intimidation of Sunni families who have nowhere else to go.

Rovera, who spoke to GlobalPost Thursday by phone from London, said the Iraqi government has not only allowed Shia militia groups to operate with impunity, but has supported and even engaged in committing some of the atrocities.




Bilal Fawzi/APSunni protesters wave Islamist flags while others chant slogans at an anti-government rally in Fallujah, Iraq, on April 26, 2013.

This calls into question the accountability of governments who form the US-led international coalition currently supporting Iraqi troops fighting ISIS, who have so far failed to pressure the Iraqi government to crack down on militia violence.

President Barack Obama's four-point strategy for fighting the Islamic State, which he detailed in September just after Iraq swore in a new government, acknowledged threats posed to Sunnis by the terror group but not by Shia militias.

“Governments who are involved on the military side must create a concrete and vigorous oversight,” Rovera said. Training and arming local forces means international governments share the responsibility for how those weapons are used both now and in the long term, she added.

*Fighting justice*
Abu Makaram and his 31-year-old son both worked as lawyers fighting for the rights of Sunnis. Earlier this year his son was representing four Sunni men arrested by Shia militia group Asa’ib Ahl al-Haq, or the League of the Righteous, when he was gunned down as he left the Baquba courtroom. Eyewitnesses claimed the same militia group was behind his murder.

“We used to defend Sunnis who were tortured into confessions,” said Makaram, who asked for his full name not to be used because he is targeted by Shia groups for his work. “One of my clients lost his arm after being strung up and tortured for days. I had clients whose heads were split open. One man had a concrete block tied to his penis.”

According to local media reports, at least seven lawyers known for defending clients arrested over alleged connections with Sunni militant groups have been killed in Baquba this year. Dozens of Sunnis have been killed while in detention.

The night after his son’s murder, Makaram’s home was ransacked and destroyed moments after he fled to the Kurdish region with his remaining family, including four grandchildren and his son’s pregnant wife.

Before he fled, Makaram also saw the bodies of Sunni men hanging in the streets.

“One was an engineering student who lived in our area,” he said. “If Sunnis stay in government areas they are targeted by the Shia gangs. If they go to the ISIS territory they are forced to join them or maybe face worse than the Shia gangs would do to them. They have no options.”

Rovera echoed his concerns.

“Arabs are not allowed to enter the Kurdish regions anymore. Those already there are treated with suspicion. In the government areas it is really tough going,” she said.

“In a way, as incredible as it may seem, the ISIS-controlled areas are safer and easier [for Sunnis] because if you do not step out of line, by and large they leave the Sunnis alone.”

But in ISIS territory the rules are ever-changing. Aside from indiscriminate bombing by the Iraqi army and airstrikes by an international coalition targeting IS, neutral Sunni civilians can’t predict just how long the militants will leave them alone.

US Partners Brutalizing Iraq's Sunnis - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

New defense and interior ministers assigned by abadi

Defense minister is from ISIL controlled Mosul


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Clashes Between Shiite Militia and Peshmerga Near Kirkuk*
*Hoshmand Sadiq*
*BasNews, Erbil*

In Duzkhurmatu – a town in Salahaddin province in northern Iraq clashes have taken place between the members of the Shiite Badr militia and Kurdish Peshmerga forces. The sides are meeting to address the issues between them.

According to information obtained by BasNews, Peshmerga forces fired on a Badr militia vehicle in Duzkhurmatu area for not stopping at a Peshmerga checkpoint, leading to clashes.

One Peshmerga and two Badr militia were injured, said a source to BasNews.

An eyewitness confirmed the events to BasNews, but was unable to confirm whether anyone has been injured. 

“The two sides are holding a meeting to resolve the issue,” said the source.

To gather more information, BasNews contacted the Secretary General of the Peshmerga Ministry Jabar Yawar, but he said that he is unaware of the situation.

“If there is anything, we will let you know,” said Yawar.

http://m.basnews.com/en/News/Details/Clashes-Between-Shiite-Militia-and-Peshmerga-Near-Kirkuk/38385


----------



## ag3nt47

I thought the Shitte militias were independant from the government. Hasn't the Iraqi army fought them many times before ? Isn't it only the Badr brigade which is connected to the government?


----------



## 1000

ag3nt47 said:


> I thought the Shitte militias were independant from the government. Hasn't the Iraqi army fought them many times before ? Isn't it only the Badr brigade which is connected to the government?



They're independent from gov

And basnews is unreliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> *URGENT: ISIS seizes 3rd largest military base in western Iraq and takes its tanks, heavy weapons and supplies*
> 
> 
> View attachment 133301
> 
> ISIS armored unit. File photo.
> 
> Hit (IraqiNew.com) On Monday Iraqi military sources confirmed the fall of the military base of Hit, which includes a training camp and the base of the seventh division of the Iraqi army, after a major attack of the organization ISIS, using suicide car bombs and rocket-propelled grenades.
> 
> The military sources said that “the organization ISIS attacked the army base in Hit, the third largest military bases in western Iraq, from several axes, and carried out a series of suicide attacks on the walls of the base by car bombs, as well as a missile attack lasted about an hour which led to the storming of the base after the withdrawal of the army from it. “
> 
> In a related context, lieutenant colonel, Rahim Aljughaifi said that “ISIS have seized the contents of the base and the training camp, including tanks, heavy weapons, munitions and stores, as well as spare parts and different military supplies,” adding that “the army had requested help of the international coalition during the attack on the base, but the latter did not respond’, asserting the control of ISIS on the three towns surrounding the base.”
> 
> URGENT: ISIS seizes 3rd largest military base in western Iraq and takes its tanks, heavy weapons and supplies - Iraqi News
> 
> *URGENT: ISIS assassinates MP, kills 24, wounds 54 in Baghdad suicide bombing*
> 
> 
> View attachment 133302
> 
> The MP for Bader bloc, Ahmed al-Khafaji.
> 
> Kadhimiya (IraqiNews.com) On Tuesday the Iraqi MP Ahmed al-Khafaji was killed in a suicide bombing that targeted Iraqi security forces in the town of Kadhimiya which is located in northern Baghdad, according to a security source.
> 
> The source said in an interview for IraqiNews.com “the MP of Badr bloc, Ahmed al-Khafaji, was killed this afternoon by a car bomb driven by an ISIS suicide bomber in the Kadhimiya area north of Baghdad,” without giving further details.
> 
> A source in the police said earlier on Tuesday that 24 people were killed and 54 others wounded in the suicide bombing at the entrance of Kadhimiya in northern Baghdad.
> 
> The MP Ahmed al-Khafaji was serving as Undersecretary of the Ministry of Interior for Intelligence before becoming a deputy of the Bader bloc during the current session of Parliament.
> 
> URGENT: ISIS assassinates MP, kills 24, wounds 54 in Baghdad suicide bombing - Iraqi News


Why doesn't US bomb those Iraqi military bases just before they are taken by ISIS? You can't convince me that US is not aware of their military bases being conquered by ISIS. They can easily bomb all heavy equipment before ISIS takes over the base with minimal air strikes. Looks like US wants ISIS to take over these heavy equipment. Kobane air strikes is just a PR campaign.


----------



## atatwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*18 October 2014*

In *Ramadi*, gunmen have attacked a number of the city's districts; fierce clashes broke out in the areas that were controlled by security forces, with the gunmen trying to re-take those districts. The _Anbar Operations Command_ and the _Police Command_ announced today that they have taken control of the rural area across the Euphrates. However, the surrounding areas are still under the gunmen's control.
*Hit* has also been the scene of intermittent clashes in the town's southwestern sector, when gunmen tried to move into the areas along the Euphrates that are still controlled by tribal forces.
In *Baghdadi*, the armed groups are still surrounding the township that is home to the _Ayn Al-Asad Military Base_. The head of the township's municipality has again warned of an impending humanitarian disaster in the next few days, as a result of the gunmen's blockade on all food and fuel supplies. Making matters worse is the presence in the township of more than 4,000 displaced families.
In *Fallujah*, some of the city's residential districts have been under bombardment. The General Hospital has announced that 4 residents have been killed and 7 wounded.
In *Garma*, there have been clashes and mortar fire in some of the town's districts, particularly in those adjacent to northern Fallujah. 
The appointment of an _Anbar Police Commander_ is still awaiting the Interior Ministry's decision to appoint Gen. _Kadhum Al-Fahdawi_, a military man with the former regime. He has stipulated that his appointment would be contingent upon the arrival of military equipment and munitions to the security forces in Anbar, particularly the Police.
The head of the Anbar Council, _Sabah Karhoot_, has warned against the infiltration of gunmen into Iraq from across the Syrian border. He called on coalition forces to secure the border areas between the two countries.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 18 October 2014


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523549580130926592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523517638543433729


----------



## Alienoz_TR

The crashsite of Mi-35.






---

There is also one more video under the same youtube account, which has been recently added. You might want to check out.

One Abrams tank destroyed, one BMP destroyed and at least 20 Hummer destroyed, in addition to some 20 corpses which can be seen. Incident happened near Falluja.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*German bikers unite with Dutch comrades in fight against ISIS*

​German bikers unite with Dutch comrades in fight against ISIS — RT News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Some of Iraqi M1 Abrams tanks which have been destroyed.














According to wikipedia, Iraq had 140 M1 Abrams at the start. At least 10 of them are out of combat, I guess.

List of current equipment of the Iraqi Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Saho

*What Life Is Like in Iraq's City of Mosul Under ISIS Rule*
BY YUKA TACHIBANA

When Sunni extremists seized control of Iraq’s second-largest city, many feared the militants would brutally brandish their new-found power and exert a reign of horror on the residents of Mosul.

One month later, it appears that most in the city are far from terrified, their biggest complaint a lack of electricity rather than explosive violence.

“We all thought ISIS fighters will hurt people, but they did not do so,” said shop owner Fahad, referring to militants from the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS). “It is 100 percent safe here. The only thing we suffer from is the lack of public services.”

*Sign up for breaking news alerts from NBC News*

The shop owner's sentiments run counter to reports of brutality carried out by the militants elsewhere. As recently as Wednesday, Iraqi security forces found 53 corpses, blindfolded and handcuffed, south of Baghdad, Reuters reported.

The identity and sectarian affiliation of the dead people was not immediately clear, but the Sunni insurgents have boasted of killing hundreds of captive Shi'ite army troops after capturing the city of Tikrit on June 12. They put footage on the Internet of their fighters shooting prisoners.

ISIS overran Mosul two days before that fight, marking the first of many key victories for the fighters in a lightning offensive through Iraq. The assault triggered an exodus of refugees, with many Shiites fleeing northern Iraq amid fears of sectarian violence at the hands of the Sunni extremists.

While many Shiites left Mosul, those who stayed behind are being treated “just like Sunnis — in a very good way,” insisted Fahad, a 30-year-old Sunni who asked that NBC News only use his first name.

Fahad said he and others initially feared for the safety of their female relatives at the hands of the violent militants.

“We prepared to defend our houses and families, but after a while, we started to see the truth,” he said. “They did not rape a single woman, they did not force people to leave their houses and did not chase innocent people - except those who are wanted.”

Shortly after capturing Mosul, ISIS fighters roamed the city handing out leaflets warning residents away from smoking and drinking alcohol, and promising that lawbreakers would be dealt with under Islamic law, according to The Associated Press. Women also were told to stay home as much as possible.

But ISIS has largely held off on enforcing the group’s strict interpretation of Islamic law, according to residents.

“They announced that it is not allowed to smoke cigarettes and shisha, but in the evening, young men go to a park where they smoke shisha,” Fahad explained. “But, they removed all pictures of women away from the streets and markets,” taking down billboards and advertisements, he added.

ISIS met little resistance from Iraq's million-strong U.S.-trained army when the group launched its assault. Many soldiers fled their posts, shedding uniforms and weapons as they ran. Since then, the militants have given Iraqi soldiers the option to give up and repent for fighting against them, according to Fahad.

“They asked the soldiers in the beginning to give up, promising them that they will take their weapons and set them free,” Fahad said. “Some soldiers did that, and ISIS fighters kept their promise and set them free. For those soldiers who refused, they were killed."

The security forces under Iraq’s Shiite-dominated government have drawn repeated criticism for a heavy-handed approach that has alienated Sunnis – an experience echoed by Fahad.

“I prefer to live under the rule of ISIS,” he told NBC News.

After their initial embarrassing rout, the Iraqi security forces are trying to regroup and reclaim territory from the fighters.

When cellphone services dropped out last week, many Mosul residents thought warplanes might have targeted communication towers, according to Jamal, a Sunni journalist living in the city. Then news came in from the city’s big mosque: Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, leader of ISIS, was there.

“After he finished the ceremony, he left the mosque, and nothing happened,” Jamal said. “After that, it was another normal day in Mosul.”

There are some signs in Mosul that ISIS is working to set up the infrastructure for its recently declared caliphate, or Islamic state.

The fighters have set up shop in empty houses and organized “interrogation departments” and prisons, Jamal said.

“They started to take former Iraqi high-ranking officers into unknown places,” he added. “There are rumors that they want those officers to help them in putting military plans to defend Mosul ... Still the reason behind taking those officers is unknown.”

Still, he said the main improvements ISIS has made are the removal of cumbersome concrete blast walls and the opening up of previously closed-off streets.

“People here are living under difficult conditions, because of the lack of public services, especially power,” Jamal added.

One byproduct of the electricity cuts is that shop owners and market vendors have slashed prices of some items: there is no power to turn on their fridges and some food cannot be saved for the next day.

But many of Mosul’s residents held government jobs, according to Jamal, and since ISIS took over have not received their pay.

With no money to buy what they need, many Mosul residents have simply stopped going out, Jamal said.

“The city of Mosul now looks like a city of ghosts.”

The Associated Press contributed to this report.

What Life Is Like in Iraq's City of Mosul Under ISIS Rule - NBC News


----------



## Alienoz_TR




----------



## Alienoz_TR

*19 October 2014*

There has been an unprecedented escalation in the security situation, especially by the ISIL gunmen who are trying to take complete control of *Anbar* Province, after having seized the townships of *Al-Qaim*, *Ana*, *Rutba*, *Rawa*, and some districts of *Ramadi*, in addition to their total control of *Fallujah* and *Garma*.
Yesterday, the armed ISIL groups launched a fierce attack on the *Baghdadi* township, between *Hit *and *Haditha*, where the *Ayn Al-Asad* Base is located. The attack was on three fronts: from the north, the east, and the west, involving fierce clashes and mortar bombardment. There was a strong reaction by the tribal fighters who confronted the attack and prevented the gunmen from achieving the total control they sought. They did, however, seize some rural areas on the far bank of the *Euphrates*, including a village that is only 7-8 km from the center of *Baghdadi*. The outcome is that *Baghdadi* is now besieged from all sides, with no food or fuel getting through of which there are severe shortages. Meanwhile the indiscriminate mortar fire has been terrorising the residents, as some of the rounds have struck people's homes.
In *Ramadi*, there were intermittent clashes in the city's northern and northeastern sectors, as well as in the central districts, but the gunmen were unable to achieve inroads following airstrikes against some of their positions.
In *Fallujah*, numerous districts were hit by mortar fire. Preliminary reports show that 3 residents have been killed and 9 were wounded by the shelling.
In *Garma*, following the military operations last week, is now relatively quiet.
Across *Anbar*, the ISIL gunmen are in control of more than 80% (about 138,000 square kilometers) of the Province, while the local government is still calling for the formation of the province's National Guard.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 19 October 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Latest map


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Over 1,300 Jordanians fight in the ranks of ISIS in Iraq claims former Jordanian PM*



Former Jordanian Prime Minister Marouf Bakhit

(IraqiNew.com) Former Jordanian Prime Minister Marouf Bakhit revealed that about 1,300 Jordanians are fighting in the ranks of the organization of the so-called Islamic state in Iraq and the Levant (ISIS) in Iraq; more than 200 elements are killed so far.

Bakhit said in a lecture in Amman on Saturday evening that the closest-to-realistic estimates indicate between 2000 to 4000 Jordanians belong to the stream of Takfirism; about 1,300 of them are fighting in Iraq and more than two hundred elements are killed.”

Al-Bakhit said “there’s a possibility of the development of the Iraqi crisis represented in the agreement of Iraqi factions to divide Iraq,” pointing to “the difficulty of such scenario lies in Baghdad’s mixed population and that most of the resources exist in a specific area, Kirkuk and the south; and are lacking in areas of the north.”

Over 1,300 Jordanians fight in the ranks of ISIS in Iraq claims former Jordanian PM - Iraqi News


----------



## islamrules

IS is bigger now than to be a bunch of khawarij, we can't accuse all IS fighters of being khawarij !! if a khilafa were to be before the mahdi there is no doubt IS is the beginning of it


----------



## SALMAN F

islamrules said:


> IS is bigger now than to be a bunch of khawarij, we can't accuse all IS fighters of being khawarij !! if a khilafa were to be before the mahdi there is no doubt IS is the beginning of it


What a hypocrite you are first you were supporting them but when war between them and al nusra started you called them khawarij now when they have many soldiers you started to support them again and call them rightful khilafah
Did you forget about your posts against them when they were killing al nusra and the islamic front??
Or you changed your mind when you sow them wining despise all the world countries against them


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What a hypocrite you are first you were supporting them but when war between them and al nusra started you called them khawarij now when they have many soldiers you started to support them again and call them rightful khilafah
> Did you forget about your posts against them when they were killing al nusra and the islamic front??
> Or you changed your mind when you sow them wining despise all the world countries against them



So, what are you going to do!!? Fight forever? Or cut the diseased arm?


----------



## SALMAN F

Alienoz_TR said:


> So, what are you going to do!!? Fight forever? Or cut the diseased arm?


What do you mean I don't understand??


----------



## Abii

List of 31 Saudi citizens who have blown themselves up in the past 30 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What do you mean I don't understand??



Iraqi government... Is Iraqi government going to fight forever against IS? Or give up fighting?


----------



## Fukuoka

PressTV - Half of ISIL leaders killed in Iraq: Iraqi commander


----------



## SALMAN F

Alienoz_TR said:


> Iraqi government... Is Iraqi government going to fight forever against IS? Or give up fighting?


Yes they going to fight until the end only if ISIS reach Baghdad and topple the government


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524138378984697857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524140828953161728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524122915345027072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524119061333299200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524197003950292993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524208042532143104


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*SUICIDE, CAR BOMBINGS IN IRAQ KILL AT LEAST 43*
BAGHDAD (AP) -- Iraq's top Shiite cleric on Monday gave his support to the new government battling the Islamic State group as militants unleashed a wave of deadly attacks on the country's majority Shiite community, killing at least 43 people.

The blitz by the militants this summer plunged Iraq into its worst crisis since U.S. troops left at the end of 2011. While there was no claim of responsibility for Tuesday's attacks, they seemed likely calculated by the group to sow fear among Iraqis and keep pressure on the new Shiite-led government in Baghdad.

Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi, who took office last month, met Monday with top Shiite cleric Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani in the southern city of Najaf. He said after their talks that al-Sistani welcomed the recent formation of the government that Al-Abadi now leads.

The spiritual leader wields considerable influence among Iraq's Shiite majority, and the meeting carried symbolic significance because al-Sistani has shunned politicians in recent years to protest how they run the country.

"We have a long and hard mission ahead of us," al-Abadi told reporters after emerging from the meeting with the cleric, who is believed to be 86 years old. "One of the missions is related to security. We need arms and we need to reconstruct our security forces."

Al-Sistani lives in the Shiite holy city of Najaf, 160 kilometers (100 miles) south of Baghdad, and rarely appears in public.

The day's attacks killed dozens in Baghdad and the Shiite holy city of Karbala.

In the capital, the bomber blew himself up among Shiite worshippers as they were leaving a mosque in a central commercial area after midday prayers Monday. That blast killed at least 17 people and wounded 28, a police officer said.

In Karbala, four separate car bombs went off simultaneously, killing at least 26 people and wounding 55, another police officer said. The city, about 90 kilometers (55 miles) south of Baghdad, is home to the tombs of two revered Shiite imams and the site of year-round pilgrimages. The explosives-laden cars were parked in commercial areas and parking lots near government offices, the officer added.

Medical officials confirmed the casualty figures. All officials spoke on condition of anonymity as they were not authorized to talk to media.

The attacks in Baghdad and Karbala, the latest in relentless assaults that have challenged the Shiite-led government, came a day after a suicide bombing targeted another Shiite mosque in the Iraqi capital, killing 28 people.

The latest attacks bore the hallmarks of the Islamic State group, which has recently claimed several other large bombings in Baghdad and elsewhere, particularly in Shiite areas.

The militants have captured large chunks of western and northern Iraq, carving out a proto-state on both sides of the Syria-Iraq border and imposing its own harsh interpretation of Islamic law. Since August, U.S. warplanes have been carrying out airstrikes against the group as Iraqi and Kurdish security forces work to retake territory it has seized.

-----

Associated Press writer Murtada Faraj contributed to this report.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524205987541307392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524208356282863616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524187314533437440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524191478516817920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524191795484569600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524205987541307392
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524208356282863616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524187314533437440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524191478516817920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524191795484569600


Bro, the news about Peshmerga going to Syria is fake or real you think? Because there is also recent news that our govt will allow Peshmerga through our soil.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

usernameless said:


> Bro, the news about Peshmerga going to Syria is fake or real you think? Because there is also recent news that our govt will allow Peshmerga through our soil.



IS currently attack Peshmerga in three fronts:

1) Sinjar/Shengal mountain area. Mountain surrounded, Peshmerga and remaining Yezidis retreated to higher grounds.

2) Qara Tappa countryside, Diyala province. Located in northeast of Baghdad and northwest of Jalawlah. Reports indicate that both Peshmerga and Shia militias (maybe Turkmen, not sure though) suffered casualties.

3) Rabi'a Bordercrossing: IS is trying to cut YPG-KRG logitics line. I have not catched latest news there.

4) Also Today, a car bomb hit Peshmerga position near Mosul Dam.

You decide whether they will send or not, I cannot comment on KRG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*20 October 2014*

In *Amiriyat Al-Fallujah*, south of *Fallujah* city, a car bomb was detonated alongside a passing military motorcade that included a vehicle carrying the commander of the 8th Brigade, Brig.-Gen. _Sabah Ali_, who was instantly killed, along with two of his aides. Clashes quickly erupted between ISIL gunmen who control parts of the town and security forces supported by tribal fighters within the town.
In *Fallujah*, shelling of the city's residential districts has killed at least 13 civilians and wounded 17 others, according to updated casualty figures.
In *Garma*, there were intermittent clashes in the area adjacent to *Fallujah*.
In* Hit* township, intermittent clashes are continuing in the southern and northeastern sectors of the town that are still held by security forces and tribal fighters.
*Baghdadi* is still totally surrounded and isolated and its residents are experiencing severe food and fuel shortages. Dozens of families are trying to make their out to safer areas.
In *Ramadi*, gunmen in two of the city's districts clashed with security forces supported by army airstrikes accompanied by loud explosions, but we have no casualty or damage reports yet.
Displaced families that are still sheltering in school buildings are also facing food and fuel shortages, amid a drop in temperatures.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 20 October 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Afghan Jihad Commander And 5,000 Of His Men Swear Loyalty To IS, Threaten Terror Escalation In Afghanistan Unless 'Crusaders', Iran Stop Attacking IS

October 19, 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Yezidi Temple Demolished


----------



## Ceylal

*To Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Palestine: our hearts go to you...*
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Iraqi Prime Minister To Visit Tehran*
Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi is to visit Iran on October 20 for talks on Baghdad's battle against the Islamic State (IS) group.

Abadi's office said on October 19 that the one-day trip is part of his bid "to unite the efforts of the region and the world to help Iraq in its war against the terrorist group."

The visit also aims to strengthen cooperation between the two neighbors "in the fields of energy, and housing and construction," the statement said.

IS overran much of the country's Sunni Arab heartland in a lightning offensive in June.

Tehran is a key backer of the Shi'ite-led government in Baghdad.

According to senior Iraqi Kurdish officials, Tehran has deployed troops on the Iraqi side of the border in the Khanaqin area northeast of Baghdad.

Iraqi Prime Minister To Visit Tehran


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524251000065257472


> تكبيييير
> : عاااجل:::
> مراسل الجزيرة: 15 قتيلا من البيشمركة في تفجير قرب سد الموصل شمال العراق.



Arabic version of previous post.



> #عاجل
> دخول اكثر من 200 عائلة من قره تبه الى #طوزخورماتو بسبب سقوط ناحية على يد داعش .



More than 200 family arrived in Tuz Khurmatu from Qara Tepe after "Daesh" took over the town.

---

*Islamic State insurgents advance into Iraqi town of Qara Tappa | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
BAGHDAD: Islamic State militants advanced on the Iraqi town of Qara Tappa on Monday disguised as Kurdish peshmerga fighters, Kurdish security sources said.

They seized two Kurdish villages after surprising the Kurdish fighters before launching the attack on Qara Tappa, 120 km (75 miles) north of Baghdad, seeking to expand their territory and heap pressure on Kurdish forces in disputed areas.

"The terrorists were wearing peshmerga uniforms and this tactic helped them to easily infiltrate our defences near Qara Tappa," a peshmerga officer said on condition of anonymity.

Reinforcements were sent from the Kurdish-controlled city of Khanaqin to repel the insurgents and prevent the town of Qara Tappa from falling, the sources said.

Qara Tappa is a mixed area of Sunni Arabs, Kurds and Turkmen that came under Kurdish control when Iraqi Kurds took advantage of the fall of much of northern Iraq's Sunni territories to Islamic State fighters in June to expand their own boundaries.

However, in early August, Islamic State mounted an offensive against the Kurds and came within miles of the Kurdistan region's capital Arbil before U.S. air strikes forced them back.

The Kurdish security officers and residents said the militants approached Qara Tappa from the nearby towns of Saadiya and Jalawla, which they had already wrested from Kurdish control.

Peshmerga officers and medical officials said at least 15 people were killed, including seven peshmerga fighters and eight residents.

Elsewhere, a suicide bomber killed 11 and wounded 28 others inside a Shi'ite Muslim mosque, where people were attending a prayer service, in central Baghdad, a police officer and medical official said.

Five car bombs also exploded in the Shi'ite shrine city of Kerbala, killing three people and wounding 27, a security official said.

Islamic State insurgents advance into Iraqi town of Qara Tappa | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rabi'a Border-crossing as 10 October 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New Map (20 October 2014)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524303111750295552


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*ISIS forces launch multiple attacks on Kurdish territory in Iraq, officials say*
ISIS militants launched about 15 near-simultaneous attacks on Kurdish forces in northern Iraq on Monday in what Kurdish government officials and the news agency Rudaw said was a fierce and renewed push for territory.

ISIS also launched attacks against Mosul Dam, a strategic prize, and also renewed its offensive on the Sinjar mountain range in northern Iraq.

An ISIS-commandeered military truck loaded with explosives targeted a Peshmerga checkpoint along the security belt circling the dam, killing six security force members and injuring seven others critically, according to Peshmerga spokesman Said Mamazeen.

At almost the same time, ISIS militants launched an attack on the Nineveh Valley near the dam, which was repelled by Peshmerga forces using European and American weapons, the spokesman said.
Officials: ISIS forces launch multiple attacks in Iraq - CNN.com


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SVBIED attack on Peshmerga from Peshmerga camera.






Another one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524556941176348672


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS fighters surrounded Sinjar/Shengal mountain. Clashes going on.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants

A newly-released report has shed further light on the Turkish government’s links to the ISIL militants, showing that Ankara is helping the Takfiri terrorist recruits cross the border into Syria. *

A reporter working for Britain’s Sky News has obtained documents showing that the Turkish government has stamped passports of foreign militants seeking to cross the Turkey border into Syria to join the ISIL terrorists.

Passports from different countries were recovered in a village near Syria’s strategic town of Kobani across the Turkish border.

Turkey has time and time again been accused of backing ISIL terrorists in Syria.

Meanwhile, a large number of foreign passports recovered from terrorists killed during Syrian army operations show that many of the ISIL militants in Syria had traveled from Libya, Chechnya, Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, Belgium and France.

The Ankara government continues to block the supply of military equipment and reinforcements for Kurdish fighters defending Kobani against the terrorists.

Ankara also prevents Turkish Kurds from crossing the border into Kobani to join the anti-ISIL battle for the city.

Kobani and its surroundings have been under attack since mid-September, with ISIL militants capturing dozens of nearby Kurdish villages.

PressTV - New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants


----------



## usernameless

Hasbara Buster said:


> *New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants
> 
> A newly-released report has shed further light on the Turkish government’s links to the ISIL militants, showing that Ankara is helping the Takfiri terrorist recruits cross the border into Syria. *
> 
> A reporter working for Britain’s Sky News has obtained documents showing that the Turkish government has stamped passports of foreign militants seeking to cross the Turkey border into Syria to join the ISIL terrorists.
> 
> Passports from different countries were recovered in a village near Syria’s strategic town of Kobani across the Turkish border.
> 
> Turkey has time and time again been accused of backing ISIL terrorists in Syria.
> 
> Meanwhile, a large number of foreign passports recovered from terrorists killed during Syrian army operations show that many of the ISIL militants in Syria had traveled from Libya, Chechnya, Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, Belgium and France.
> 
> The Ankara government continues to block the supply of military equipment and reinforcements for Kurdish fighters defending Kobani against the terrorists.
> 
> Ankara also prevents Turkish Kurds from crossing the border into Kobani to join the anti-ISIL battle for the city.
> 
> Kobani and its surroundings have been under attack since mid-September, with ISIL militants capturing dozens of nearby Kurdish villages.
> 
> PressTV - New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants


What a shock, they actually received stamps? How dare the border guard did his job. on a more serious note, all those countries are faulty too for allowing these terrorists to leave their country.

'Kurdish fighters' against terrorists? So Iran/pisstv doesnt view pyd and pkk fighters as terrorists? Good to know. May i bless pjak and all other terror groups in Iran in return then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*21 October 2014*

There was an extended security operation in *Amiriyat Al-Fallujah* yesterday, south of *Fallujah *city. The aim of the operation was to secure that area which borders with the *Babil *Province to the south, in addition to breaking the blockade imposed on the town by ISIL gunmen. Reconnaissance flights are continuing over the area; security sources are saying that groups of gunmen have been pursued and attacked from the air.
Some mortar rounds have struck the southern residential districts of *Fallujah* that are adjacent to the area, as have done of the city's central districts. The shelling has killed one resident and wounded 13 others.
In *Ramadi*, there is a similar situation, with mortar rounds striking some residential districts, killing 3 residents and wounding 7. Clashes have also broken out on the southern outskirts of the city.
There has been concern over reported intelligence that the ISIL gunmen are preparing for a major assault on *Ramadi*, but security forces have been stressing to the residents that the security situation has not changed. The *Anbar* Council member, _Addal Al Gahdawi_, announced today that advanced - probably American - military equipment has reached *Iraq*, and that a portion has been allocated to *Anbar*. He also stressed that the next few days will see the recruitment of large numbers of tribal volunteers, to serve with the security forces.
In *Baghdadi*, that is still fully blockaded by the gunmen, the humanitarian factor is still critical, with the gunmen preventing any food or fuel shipments into the town. Clashes and shelling are continuing and Iraqi army has bombarded some of the gunmen's positions on the town's western perimeter. The overall situation is still confused but security sources are saying that the gunmen are not in control of *Baghdadi*.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 21 October 2014


----------



## 1000

a mortar strike inside green zone, some said they hit the US embassy

light smoke, but then it's a huge embassy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Hasbara Buster said:


> *New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants
> 
> A newly-released report has shed further light on the Turkish government’s links to the ISIL militants, showing that Ankara is helping the Takfiri terrorist recruits cross the border into Syria. *
> 
> A reporter working for Britain’s Sky News has obtained documents showing that the Turkish government has stamped passports of foreign militants seeking to cross the Turkey border into Syria to join the ISIL terrorists.
> 
> Passports from different countries were recovered in a village near Syria’s strategic town of Kobani across the Turkish border.
> 
> Turkey has time and time again been accused of backing ISIL terrorists in Syria.
> 
> Meanwhile, a large number of foreign passports recovered from terrorists killed during Syrian army operations show that many of the ISIL militants in Syria had traveled from Libya, Chechnya, Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, Belgium and France.
> 
> The Ankara government continues to block the supply of military equipment and reinforcements for Kurdish fighters defending Kobani against the terrorists.
> 
> Ankara also prevents Turkish Kurds from crossing the border into Kobani to join the anti-ISIL battle for the city.
> 
> Kobani and its surroundings have been under attack since mid-September, with ISIL militants capturing dozens of nearby Kurdish villages.
> 
> PressTV - New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants


Press TV living in a different universe, peshmerga is already using Turkish soil to bring supplys and fighters to Kobane...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

1000 said:


> a mortar strike inside green zone, some said they hit the US embassy
> 
> light smoke, but then it's a huge embassy.


source ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524813481472954368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524813253969715200


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524667485669588992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524592610984624128


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524882211989118976


----------



## tesla

*Mortar shells land inside Baghdad’s Green Zone as deadly bombings hit Iraq*
*



*
*Published October 21, 2014
FoxNews.com
At least two mortar shells landed inside Baghdad’s heavily-fortified Green Zone on Tuesday as insurgents continued their recent wave of attacks on the Iraqi city.

Security officials told the Associated Press no casualties were reported inside the Green Zone, which houses the Iraqi government headquarters and the U.S. and British embassies.

The officials said one of the mortar shells fell about 500 meters from the U.S. embassy building

The incident came amid a wave of bombing attacks in and near Baghdad that killed at least 30 people. Police officials said the deadliest attack took place Tuesday afternoon when a double car bomb attack hit Habaybina restaurant in the Shiite-majority district of Talibiya in eastern Baghdad, killing 19 people and wounding 32 others.

Earlier, a bomb struck at an outdoor market in the southern district of Abu Dashir, a mostly Shiite neighborhood, killing four people and wounding nine, police officials said.

Later, a bomb that went off near a small restaurant in central Baghdad killed five people and wounded 12, the officials said. Another bomb exploded at a commercial street in the town of Madian, just south of Baghdad, killing two people and wounding four.

No one immediately claimed responsibility for the latest attacks but they bore the hallmarks of the Islamic State, which has captured large chunks of territory in western and northern Iraq, plunging the country into its worst crisis since U.S. troops left at the end of 2011.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.
Mortar shells land inside Baghdad’s Green Zone as deadly bombings hit Iraq | Fox News*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A Yezidi girl reveals incident of Yezidi girls that were raped by Peshmerga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524916144164315138


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524953348186079233

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*U.S. Says Air Strikes Repel IS Assault on Iraq Dam*
A dozen U.S.-led air strikes have helped fend off an assault by Islamic State jihadists on the strategic Mosul dam in Iraq, the Pentagon said Wednesday.

"There was an offensive action by the enemy in the vicinity of Mosul dam, a combination of U.S. air strikes and Iraqi forces were able to repel that," spokesman Colonel Steven Warren told reporters.

U.S. and coalition warplanes conducted 12 bombing raids on Tuesday and Wednesday against the IS group near Mosul dam, destroying a large IS unit, a mortar position, three vehicles and other targets, U.S. Central Command said.

The IS militants briefly held Mosul dam in August but Kurdish forces and Iraqi army troops -- backed up by U.S. air strikes -- succeeded in retaking the dam later that month.

The large dam in northern Iraq is a crucial piece of infrastructure and IS has repeatedly tried to seize it back.

The dam is the country's largest and if destroyed or dismantled, it could unleash major flooding of the city of Mosul and the capital Baghdad.

U.S. Central Command also said U.S. aircraft renewed air raids on the IS group near Kobane in northern Syria, with six strikes near the border town over the past 24 hours.

Kurdish forces, backed by U.S. air power, have been holding out against an IS offensive around Kobane for weeks.

U.S. Says Air Strikes Repel IS Assault on Iraq Dam — Naharnet


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Aerial Bombardment in Baiji (21/10/2014)






Smoke rising in Amiriyat al-Fallujah (22/10/2014)






*22 October 2014*

A three-pronged attack by ISIL gunmen on *Amiriyat Al-Fallujah* was the fiercest in about two months; the gunmen were trying to seize the township but were met by fierce resistance by security and tribal forces. Heavy fighting is continuing at this time, and a source in *Anbar*Operations has said that Iraqi air attacks have destroyed six tanks carrying gunmen attempting to drive them into the town. Six armored vehicles have also been destroyed. The source added that 30 gunmen have been killed, while the situation remains in the balance.
In the westernmost part of *Hit*, ISIL gunmen are trying to seize the area in the face of fierce resistance in the fiercest clashes there for more than two weeks. Security forces are redeploying their forces and those of the tribal fighters in order to turn back the attack.
The *Anbar* governor has confirmed today that Prime Minister _Hayder Al-Abadi_ has approved the formation of a military brigade named after the martyr _Ahmed Saddam Al-Dulaimi_, the late commander of the *Anbar* police. This, along with the arrival of the new highly sophisticated weapons and munitions will bolster the forces defending *Anbar* Province, according to Council member _Addal Al-Fahdawi_.
The situation in *Baghdadi* is relatively calm, but it is still completely blockaded, with nothing being allowed into or out of the town.
*Fallujah* has also been the scene of clashes and mortar bombardment that has resulted in material damage without causing any civilian casualties. 

Daily Updates from Anbar: 22 October 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Arabic sources report, Anbar operation commander dead. Unconfirmed.

Also, sources report IS acquired over 200 Hellfire missiles. Unconfirmed.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*In $600 million arms deal, U.S. plans to send 46,000 tank rounds to Iraq*

a $600 million foreign weapons sale, the latest indication that Baghdad is preparing for a new military campaign to take back turf it lost to the Islamic State militant group.

The State Department said the deal will “advance Iraq’s efforts to develop an integrated ground defense capability to support a strong national defense.” The announcement comes as the Iraqi government struggles with how to take back Mosul, its second most populous city, and broad swaths of western Anbar province from the militants.

The government in Baghdad requested four different kinds of 120mm rounds, which are used in the tank’s main gun. Most will be variations of the Pentagon’s high-explosive anti-tank munitions, or HEAT rounds. They’re built to penetrate the armor of other vehicles and tanks, and can hit a target a mile away. Militants have captured both armored personnel carriers and tanks from Iraqi government forces this year, and are using them to maintain control of territory they have seized.

General Dynamics’ ordnance tactical systems branch in St. Petersburg, Fla., would be the main contractor on the project, State Department officials said. Company officials could not immediately be reached for comment.

In $600 million arms deal, U.S. plans to send 46,000 tank rounds to Iraq - The Washington Post


----------



## 1000

^^ 600 mil is DSCA price, real price is ~ 1/3 th of the DSCA estimate which takes the full service option into count


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A PKK or Yezidi militant ask for support from western powers. 22/10/2014

Translation: "All of the military positions except (the very point whose name I didnt understand) have been takeover. Islamic State is 3km far from here. If an aerial support would not arrive in next 48 hours, we would be in hard situation. We ask Germany, Europe and whole world for help"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=742962422437601


----------



## Ceylal

France are concerned about Arabian princes that are funding rebel groups in northern Mali. " _Private funds from Saudi Arabia Kuwait and Qatar are the most important source of terrosit groups worldwide. Qatar,* in the same way , pooring money on the Salafists in Tunisia and Morocco, known as the " next weakest link. "
Smell of gas for sure!*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> France are concerned about Arabian princes that are funding rebel groups in northern Mali. " _Private funds from Saudi Arabia Kuwait and Qatar are the most important source of terrosit groups worldwide. Qatar,* in the same way , pooring money on the Salafists in Tunisia and Morocco, known as the " next weakest link. "
> Smell of gas for sure!*_



You can create another thread about it.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS executes Sahwat members in Hit, Anbar Province. Not Graphic.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*450 Peshmerga Killed in IS Clashes So Far*

*Hemin Salih
BasNews, Erbil*

The Kurdistan Region has released figures detailing total Peshmerga causalities in the fight against Islamic State.

Since the clashes began in northern Iraq in early June, Peshmerga forces have lost 450 members and 2,300 have sustained injures, reported member of the Kurdistan Parliament Soran Omar.

He also said about 100 of the wounded Peshmerga have been sent abroad for treatment, due to their severity of their injuries.

Omar noted that Islamic State has lost thousands of fighters in their clashes with Peshmerga forces, in the last 4 months.

http://m.basnews.com/en/News/Details/450-Peshmerga-Killed-in-IS-Fightings/39085

---
That's only Peshmerga, not includes Yazidis, nor YPG nor PKK.


----------



## C130

Alienoz_TR said:


> *In $600 million arms deal, U.S. plans to send 46,000 tank rounds to Iraq*
> 
> a $600 million foreign weapons sale, the latest indication that Baghdad is preparing for a new military campaign to take back turf it lost to the Islamic State militant group.
> 
> The State Department said the deal will “advance Iraq’s efforts to develop an integrated ground defense capability to support a strong national defense.” The announcement comes as the Iraqi government struggles with how to take back Mosul, its second most populous city, and broad swaths of western Anbar province from the militants.
> 
> The government in Baghdad requested four different kinds of 120mm rounds, which are used in the tank’s main gun. Most will be variations of the Pentagon’s high-explosive anti-tank munitions, or HEAT rounds. They’re built to penetrate the armor of other vehicles and tanks, and can hit a target a mile away. Militants have captured both armored personnel carriers and tanks from Iraqi government forces this year, and are using them to maintain control of territory they have seized.
> 
> General Dynamics’ ordnance tactical systems branch in St. Petersburg, Fla., would be the main contractor on the project, State Department officials said. Company officials could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> In $600 million arms deal, U.S. plans to send 46,000 tank rounds to Iraq - The Washington Post




and I wonder how fast they go through all 46,000. you gotta question how effective Abrams are in the hands of Iraqi's and how they are used.

they pressing need is getting them Mi-28 and Apaches with lots of 30mm ammo,rockets, and ATGMs. once they start lighting up Daesh the Moral of the common soldier will raise.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Iraqi Army caught an IS fighter and humiliated him.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Kidnapping War Against Kurds in Baghdad*

Kidnapping Kurds in Iraqi capital Baghdad has become a phenomenon in recent days with tens of Kurds have been abducted by unknown militants.

According to information obtained by BasNews a number of the victims are freed by the kidnappers after paying ransom, while those who don’t have the money remain in captivity.

A Kurdish member of Iraqi parliament Shakhawan Abdullah revealed that in recent month and since Islamic State attacks, a high number of Kurds who are living in Baghdad and are wealthy have been kidnapped.

“The Kurds kidnapped by the security police and then ask for ransom for their release, there are many evidences for those case and a few days ago, a Kurdish students from Khanaqen in Diyala Province who studied in Baghdad kidnapped by unknown gunman’, added Abdullah.

“Many of those Kurds are freed once they pay the security forces, but some other Kurds even pay money, but they are not freed, and they have remained in captivity,” added Abdullah.

In addition a Kurdish commander in the Iraqi army who spoke on condition of anonymity, told BasNews, that since the beginning of IS attacks, Iraqi security forces in Baghdad checkpoints, are provoking those Kurds who are travelling to the capital and won’t let them enter the city and forces them to return back to Kurdistan Region.

The commander also stated these provocations has increased in recent weeks, since there have been threats of IS insurgents getting closer to Baghdad International Airport.

“I have some documents as evidence from the Baghdad security force that shows they have been ordered by higher officials to provoke Kurds in the checkpoints,’ added the Kurdish commandor.

Abdullah also reveled that he has personally talked to the Iraqi Prime Minister, Haidar Abadi about one of these cases, in which a Kurdish commander was kidnapped, however the Iraqi PM didn’t do anything

“A Kurdish commander by the name of Brigadier Bakhtiyar was kidnapped recently in Baghdad and I asked Abadi to intervene in the case, however he told me that it is the issue for the former PM Nouri al-Maliki and its not his duty,’ claims Abdullah.

“Now, we are working to bring this issue to the parliament as well and bringing the victims’ families to the Parliament, so that the Parliament have a special session on this new phenomenon against the Kurds in Baghdad,” revealed Abdullah said.

Regarding who they think are responsible for kidnapping the Kurds in Baghdad, the Kurdish representative in Iraqi Parliament says “It’s clear that Sunnis don’t have such power and authority in those areas.”

http://m.basnews.com/en/News/Details/Kidnapping-War-Against-Kurds-in-Baghdad/38964


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*It's claimed that US government is planning to set up a military base on the area of Herir Military Airport, in Erbil.*
*World Bulletin/News Desk*

It's claimed that the United States (US) willing to set up a millitary base in Iraq's Erbil district. 

Inside the Erbil city's borders, the military base will be build, turning the Herir Airport remained from the Saddam regime into a base, reported anonymously by a source of Kurdish Regional Government.

Said an offical that hey will have to leave the Herir airport zone due to several weeks, adding also foreign companies have already moved with their staff into other locations.

“A delegation of Peshmerga and US commanders had visited las month this territory and were here to examine the airport and its environment. This zone is strategically important because of its neighboring countries Turkey, Iran, Syria and Iraq. So the Americans want to exploit the base once again.” another official said anonymously. 

Herir airport, whose landing field is still ready to be used, was a military airbase during Saddam's baas regime. From 2003 it was used as a military zone, bordered 60 kilometres away from Iran, for a while. Herir airport was also used during Iran-Iraq war.

US to build military base in Erbil -Kurdish official | Iraq | Worldbulletin News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes between Badr Militia and Peshmerga in Tuz Khurmatu. 6 Peshmerga were taken captive by Badr Militia.

http://www.aawsat.com/home/article/206986/مواجهات-بين-البيشمركة-ومسلحي-«بدر»-في-طوزخورماتو


----------



## 1000

*Abadi has ordered to security personnel to stop using the fake bomb detectors purchased under Maliki, Maliki insisted on using them for years whilst knowing they don't work to hide his failure.

ADE 651 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525319773824233472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525259949560303616
Kurds are not welcomed in new Iraq appearantly.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Iraqi soldiers escape fom Duylibe (32km west of Baghdad) by swimming through river.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Iraqi soldiers escape fom Duylibe (32km west of Baghdad) by swimming through river.



They're crossing not escaping, if you'd know Arabic you would understand.
Escaping would be everyone crossing not one at a time.

But you have to transport the weapons separate from personnel to keep it dry...


----------



## Solomon2

The moment of justice for these ISIS thugs
By David K. Li

October 23, 2014 | 12:42pm




A combination of four images show from top left to bottom right:- militants of Islamic State (IS) seen just before and after an explosion from an air strike on Tilsehir hill near the Turkish-Syrian border on October 23, 2014, from Yumurtalik village, in Sanliurfa province.Photo: Bulent Kilic/AFP/Getty Images

Islamic militants held this position along the Turkish-Syrian border before precision air strikes wiped them off the map.

These four stunning images — snapped by Agence France-Presse — showed the moments before and after the bombing of ISIS-held Tilsehir Hill, near the Turkish village of Yumurtalik, on Thursday.

This attack was one of many carried out by US and allied forces in the region, according to the Saudi TV news network Al Arabiya.






Bulent Kilic/AFP/Getty


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> They're crossing not escaping, if you'd know Arabic you would understand.
> Escaping would be everyone crossing not one at a time.
> 
> But you have to transport the weapons separate from personnel to keep it dry...



Why are they crossing from Duylibe to Abu Ghraib through river? Bridge broken or something!?



Solomon2 said:


> The moment of justice for these ISIS thugs
> By David K. Li
> 
> October 23, 2014 | 12:42pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A combination of four images show from top left to bottom right:- militants of Islamic State (IS) seen just before and after an explosion from an air strike on Tilsehir hill near the Turkish-Syrian border on October 23, 2014, from Yumurtalik village, in Sanliurfa province.Photo: Bulent Kilic/AFP/Getty Images
> 
> Islamic militants held this position along the Turkish-Syrian border before precision air strikes wiped them off the map.
> 
> These four stunning images — snapped by Agence France-Presse — showed the moments before and after the bombing of ISIS-held Tilsehir Hill, near the Turkish village of Yumurtalik, on Thursday.
> 
> This attack was one of many carried out by US and allied forces in the region, according to the Saudi TV news network Al Arabiya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulent Kilic/AFP/Getty



Wrong thread, here is Iraq.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why are they crossing from Duylibe to Abu Ghraib through river? Bridge broken or something!?



many possibilities

-bridge broken/bombed
-defensive enemy presence at bridge ( usual ) as it's a 'strategic' point, attacking them where the enemy expects them puts them in a disadvantage position.
-taking paths where the enemy doesn't expect them, if bridges are the only entry then a killing zone has likely been set up there ( IED's or fighters hidden in the land that set up an ambush )
-flanking the enemy

goes on

In a documentary of US green beret recruit training they weren't allowed to cross a bridge either but were supposed to take harder paths such as trenches, or as in the case of this vid a river so they did it the right way by US SF standards.


----------



## 1000

Ramadi locals fight isis unlike Fallujah















--

KORNET-E has destroyed 12 ISIS pick ups with mounted weapons, Arabic news says.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> *Abadi has ordered to security personnel to stop using the fake bomb detectors purchased under Maliki, Maliki insisted on using them for years whilst knowing they don't work to hide his failure.
> 
> ADE 651 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



I got a little nervous breakdown (LOL) when replying to this news but I deleted the post again. I would just like to use this opportunity to write Alhamdulillah and use this same opportunity to call Al-Maliki for a retard and the people responsible for keeping this complete and utter scam alive for such a long time. 

@1000

I told you that the locals of Ramadi are in control and not giving up. They are better than Amirli.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> I got a little nervous breakdown (LOL) when replying to this news. I would just like to use this opportunity to write Alhamdulillah and use this same opportunity to call Al-Maliki for an retard and the people responsible for keeping this complete and utter scam alive for such long.



This deserves a celebration which text cannot express, the sound in this video will do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Saudi Billionaire Prince: Saudi Arabia's Funding of Rebels in Syria Led to Rise of ISIS


----------



## 1000

CQB filming of small offensive against ISIS position, retaken.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=470688476403023


----------



## Saho

@Alienoz_TR 
Is this true?
AWDNews - Turkish intelligence chief: ISIS is a reality and we are optimistic about the future


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saho said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> Is this true?
> AWDNews - Turkish intelligence chief: ISIS is a reality and we are optimistic about the future



I think i might have read such a thing elsewhere as well. 

ISIS is a reality, name may change, person may change but the foundation is here to stay.

Lets face it, even with US airstrikes, other regional players are collapsing. Iraq and Syria became a magnet drawing anti-US, anti-Shia, anti-Israeli Muslim youth to itself. 

It might be a design. Muslims have high replacement rate, and this war is draining dynamic Muslim threat from west and Israel to Middleastern countries.

But one thing is sure, old traditions are fading away, old regimes are collapsing, Sykes-Picot has been thrown in the trashcan. Maybe USA will be thrown out in a couple of years time.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Rudaw English

‪#‎Arab‬ tribal chiefs want ‪#‎Peshmerga‬ forces to be deployed in their areas in‪#‎Kirkuk‬ after the elimination of the ‪#‎IS‬, fearing retaliation by the ‪#‎Shia‬ militias. Sources said, some of them are already in negotiations with the ‪#‎Kurdish‬ forces.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Confirmed: #ISIS raised their flag in the city center of #Amiriyat al#Fallujah west of #Baghdad after #Iraq-i army retreated. via@SeniorB





> #Iraq: #IS now fully controls #Hit city, kills over 30 pro-government members of Albu Nimr tribe (#Anbar #ISIL #ISIS)





> #Iraq: #Anbar Province Council is preparing to move from #Ramadito #Baghdad



Radio Free Iraq (@iraqhurr_eng) on Twitter


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> Rudaw English
> 
> ‪#‎Arab‬ tribal chiefs want ‪#‎Peshmerga‬ forces to be deployed in their areas in‪#‎Kirkuk‬ after the elimination of the ‪#‎IS‬, fearing retaliation by the ‪#‎Shia‬ militias. Sources said, some of them are already in negotiations with the ‪#‎Kurdish‬ forces.



Meanwhile Dutch news reports Kurds in N Iraq demolished an Arab city named Barzan as 'revenge',
'Koerden doden IS-krijgsgevangenen en verwoesten stadje' | NU - Het laatste nieuws het eerst op NU.nl

I told you quit posting Rudaw & BasTrashnews but you keep on going, you don't see me posting Iraqi news either even though they're not spreading BS in English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Peshmerga training on Dingo MRAP in Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Meanwhile Dutch news reports Kurds in N Iraq demolished an Arab city named Barzan as 'revenge',
> 'Koerden doden IS-krijgsgevangenen en verwoesten stadje' | NU - Het laatste nieuws het eerst op NU.nl
> 
> I told you quit posting Rudaw & BasTrashnews but you keep on going, you don't see me posting Iraqi news either even though they're not spreading BS in English.



Who are u to tell me anything? Rudaw is well trustworthy and I will continue to post news from there whenever I see fit. 

Belive me, the Sunni tribes in north are switching sides and they would rather be under Peshmerga defence than Shia. Sadly it's in the nature of Kurds to be soft, pisses me of seeing how they give water and food to those rapists. Shammar is now supporting Peshmerga in Rabia, the tribe leader was geared up and everything with the Pesh and said that they were going to send many tribe members. The ones that know they worked with IS are the ones who are fleeing when the Kurdish Army with airstrikes are retaking villages. The traitor villages are empty, they fled with IS. So no civils gets killed in the villages. It's just empty houses. Must have some punishment. 

Go ahead, post from Iraqi sources, it's a free forum.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> Shammar is now supporting Peshmerga in Rabia, the tribe leader was geared up and everything with the Pesh and said that they were going to send many tribe members.



Shammar supports YPG because their rival clan Sharabia supports IS. Not because they are in love with Kurds. If IS wins, they will be six feet under by Sharabia's hand.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

gau8av said:


> and what happened next ?


I am sure the tank survived and if its occupants were worthy tankers then they would have finished off the ambushers


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Shammar supports YPG because their rival clan Sharabia supports IS. Not because they are in love with Kurds. If IS wins, they will be six feet under by Sharabia's hand.



I am talking about the oens on the iraqi side. They were indifferent at the begining but switched. nothin to do with love to Kurds. Just perhaps they are safer option than revengeful Shias.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*California Marine is first soldier to die in Iraq on U.S. mission against Islamic State*

The Pentagon on Friday reported the first death of a U.S. soldier in Iraq in its new mission to combat Islamic State militants who have seized large areas of Iraq and Syria.

Marine Lance Corporal Sean Neal, a 19-year-old old from California, died in Baghdad on Thursday in what a Pentagon statement described as a non-combat incident. Further details about how Neal died were not immediately available.

Earlier this month, a U.S. Marine was deemed lost at sea after he fell from an aircraft into the Arabian Gulf.

The Pentagon said Neal’s death was the first U.S. casualty in Iraq since the Obama administration announced its ‘Inherent Resolve’ mission, which now includes air strikes against the extremist group in both Iraq and Syria, and a growing number of U.S. military personnel on the ground in Iraq.

The Iraq casualty comes as the Obama administration seeks to ensure the United States is not drawn into more of the costly, messy ground wars that characterized the decade after the 9/11 attacks.

More than 4,000 U.S. soldiers died in Iraq following the U.S.-led invasion in 2003.

President Barack Obama, who withdrew U.S. troops from Iraq in 2011 , has vowed that U.S. forces will not return to combat there.

But his administration is slowly expanding its involvement in Iraq and neighboring Syria in an effort to defeat the militant group, which threatens not only the Iraqi government but has promised to strike the West. American soldiers have set up joint headquarters in Baghdad and Irbil, the capital of Iraq’s northern Kurdish region, as they advise Iraqi forces and support air strikes on Islamic State targets.

California Marine is first soldier to die in Iraq on U.S. mission against Islamic State - The Washington Post


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS kills eight Iraq soldiers in clashes south of Baghdad | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
HILLA, Iraq: Eight Iraqi soldiers were killed in fighting with jihadists south of Baghdad as the army battled to secure the route used by hundreds of thousands of Shiite pilgrims, officers said Saturday.

Pilgrims taking part in Ashoura commemorations, which mark the death of Imam Hussein, one of the most revered figures in Shiite Islam, are often targeted with bombings during the annual rituals, which take place this month.

But this year's march to the shrine city of Karbala is set to be more dangerous than most, with militants from ISIS, which has overrun large areas of the country, holding territory along the way.

The attack by security forces on ISIS militants in the Jurf al-Sakhr area began Friday, an army captain said.

Eight soldiers were killed in the fighting, the captain and an army major said.

The officers said dozens of militants were also killed, but Iraqi officials frequently announce high death tolls for jihadists that are not possible to independently verify.

"Securing Jurf al-Sakhr is securing Karbala and the south completely, as the gateway to the south begins from Jurf al-Sakhr," Karbala Governor Aqil al-Turaihi told journalists during a visit to the area.

Securing Jurf al-Sakhr would also better position Iraqi forces to strike at militants in nearbyAnbar province, where they have suffered a string of setbacks, prompting warnings that the entire province could fall.

ISIS kills eight Iraq soldiers in clashes south of Baghdad | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

*Jurf Al-Sakhr, Iraq.*


----------



## 1000

In the offensive security forces infiltrated ISIS in Jurf al Sakhar making them believe they're ISIS reinforcements which resulted in the capture and death of many ISIS, whether the city has been liberated is unknown to me.

From another user



> yaqub Saad Hamad, the military commander of Daash organization, did not expect that officers from the Iraqi Interior Ministry managed to penetrate the organization, to the extent that they are standing directly behind him while he was in liaison with the leadership, on the surface (satih) of one of the houses in the area of jurf al sakhr.
> 
> the Zero hour was carried out in the middle of the night on Thursday, when a force arrived classified as "suicide" belonging to the organization, "Daash" to one of the houses protected in orchards located between the Jurf al sakhr and Amiriyat al-Fallujah, this force was going to be used to repel the attack, on Iraqi forces to cleanse the north of Babil, south of Baghdad.
> 
> In the meantime, the y3qub Hamad the military commander of the southern state of Baghdad, was contacting the upper leadership of the organization, to assure them of the arrival of "the mujahideen brothers" as he described, and that he would start the attack against Iraqi forces immediately.
> 
> However, after the end of the conversation, he heard the commander of the group "suicide" that arrived minutes before, telling him, "I'am the commander of isof.
> 
> The story of the arrest and professional operation didnt end here, two hours later isof launched another attack and captured all the elements of the organization deployed in the region, led an attack that killed twenty militants and the arrest of four senior princes.
> 
> isis media have spent a difficult night as they tried to respond to the attack qualitative where activists within the organization and its networks of media used hashtags cross social media sites on Friday morning, stating that the captain of the isof "Colonel Mohammed" had been killed, although the name is not accurate, and that the military commander of the mandate of the Baghdad South, "ya3qub Hassan Hamad" has also been killed, confirming that the organization has already lost all their contacts and elements in this battle, without them knowing.
> 
> minister of defence (al ghabban) and hadi al amari with other prominent figure such as the governor of karbala (aqeel al turayhi) and the governor of babil (dalu <im not sure how to spell his name) and many others arrived with the volunteers that also took part days/weeks/months to libraste it completely. Jurf al sakhr was librated today morning after liberating it, the army and co managed to also liberate a couple of strategic area (all the areas that they librated was on tv on many channels)



captured ISIS





tos-1 used

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Lion is surprisingly calm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526005624992456704


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish forces retake north Iraqi town from Islamic State*
ARBIL Iraq Sat Oct 25, 2014 7:38pm IST


(Reuters) - Kurdish forces retook the northern Iraqi town of Zumar and several nearby villages from Islamic State early on Saturday after heavy coalition air strikes against the Islamist insurgents, security sources said.

A Kurdish intelligence officer in Zumar said peshmerga forces had advanced from five directions in the early morning and encountered fierce resistance, but ultimately prevailed. A spokesman for the peshmerga ministry also said Zumar was now in Kurdish hands.

Zumar was one of the first Kurdish-controlled towns to be overrun in August by Islamic State militants who went on to threaten the autonomous region's capital, prompting air strikes by the United States - a campaign since joined by Britain and France.

If the Kurds are able to keep Zumar, it would make it easier for them to advance on Sinjar, where Islamic State militants are besieging members of Iraq's Yazidi minority on a mountain.

Helped by the air strikes, Kurdish forces have regained ground from Islamic State but progress has been hampered by a lack of heavy weaponry and by homemade bombs and booby-traps laid by the militants.

The Kurds claimed victory in Zumar in September, only to withdraw from the town again after suffering heavy losses.

One peshmerga fighter deployed in the area on Saturday said a sniper was still at large in a village adjacent to Zumar, and a car bomb had exploded when they approached the vehicle, killing seven peshmerga.

In another village, Ayn al-Helwa, the peshmerga said 17 militants had been taken captive, all of whom were Sunni Turkmen from the nearby Iraqi city of Tel Afar.



(Reporting by Isabel Coles; Editing by Robin Pomeroy)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> In another village, Ayn al-Helwa, the peshmerga said 17 militants had been taken captive, all of whom were Sunni Turkmen from the nearby Iraqi city of Tel Afar.



Kurdish forces retake north Iraqi town from Islamic State| Reuters

@Targon @asena_great @Ahiska @rmi5 @tesla @Oublious @atatwolf @Sinan @xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525644693770469376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526037683811143680


----------



## 1000

Iraqi security forces retook most of town near Baghdad from IS

Iraqi security forces have retaken most of the town of Jurf al-Sakhar near Baghdad from Islamic State militants, the biggest gains in months of fighting for the strategic area.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*25 October 2014*

In *Hit *and its surrounding villages, ISIL gunmen have blown up a number of homes in the northwestern sector of the town along the banks of the Euphrates, among them the home of the member of Parliament _Faisal Gu'oud_ and the homes of a number of _Bu-Nimr_ tribal sheikhs who had defended the area for more than 2 weeks before it fell to the gunmen. 
30 km away, in *Baghdadi*, fierce clashes resumed today while the town was being bombarded by mortar fire from across the river, driving residents to leave in search of safer areas.
In *Fallujah*, a number of residential districts were hit by mortar fire, in which one resident was killed and 17 wounded, according to initial estimates. Amiriyat Al-Fallujah is steadfast in resisting the advances by ISIL gunmen; the new Anbar police chief, _Kadhum Al-Fahdawi_, visited the town today and met with large numbers of local tribesmen. While there, he again called on the central government to 'extend a helping hand' in the fight against the armed groups and to recruit tribal volunteers to tske psrt in fighting them.
The Anbar Council has called today on the central government to provide additional funds for the province, in view of the large numbers of displaced people and families.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 25 October 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

BAGHDAD (AP) — *Iraqi authorities say a suicide bombing has killed eight Shiite militiamen just north of Baghdad.*

Iraqi police officials say the attack took place Saturday afternoon when a suicide bomber set off his explosives belt at a gathering of the militiamen in the town of Taji. *The blast also wounded 17 people*.

Taji is 20 kilometers (12 miles) north of Baghdad.

Medical officials confirmed the casualty figures from the attack. All officials spoke on condition of anonymity as they were not authorized to release the information.

Thousands of Iraqi Shiites answered a call from clergy in June to join security forces fighting the Sunni militants, who have captured large swaths of land in the country's west and north.

http://hosted2.ap.org/COGRA/f29d8da...-ML--Iraq/id-78eb63a3b673479989824bdc1278e87c


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525951376942465024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525951376942465024



what a thick head, when Peshmerga entered they all fled with IS. Surely they deserve some punishment. His profile "Critical opponent of the global war against Sunnism." 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*Interview: Iraqi army chief of staff on fighting ISIS*
By Namo Abdulla 18 minutes ago





Kurdish Chief of Staff of the Iraqi army talks to Rudaw's Namo Abdulla about meetings with US President Barack Obama and other world leaders.
General Babikir Zebari, Chief of Staff of the Iraqi army, was among military chiefs who met in Washington on October 14 to discuss strategy against Islamic State.

This is the transcript of an interview he gave in the US capital to Rudaw’s Namo Abdullah:


Rudaw: Can you tell us what your meeting with US President Barack Obama and the military chiefs of about 20 other countries was about?

Babakir Zebari: We met with President Obama and the leaders of 22 coalition countries at the Pentagon. After dinner we had discussion into the late hours of the night. The official meeting was the next day. When half-way through, President Obama joined us for about an hour.

The goal of the gathering was how to eradicate ISIS in the region; how to deal with it in Syria and how to do it in Iraq. The priority is of course Iraq where there is a government, an army, and leadership. It is possible to know who you will talk to and plan with. Then if ISIS is defeated in Iraq, it will make the task easier in Syria. But despite that, they will not ignore Syria. They [the coalition forces] will target ISIS’s oil refineries and other sources of revenue in order to degrade their economy. And they will also target to kill them based on information they might collect from inside or from their own satellites and listening devices.

Another side of the discussions was about the division of tasks among the coalition and the freezing of their [ISIS] sources of income, training the Free Syrian Army [FSA] and which country is willing to train and arm them so that they can create an effective leadership and fight the Syrian regime. Four countries expressed willingness to receive the FSA and they were Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Qatar and Jordan.

On the topic of the war against ISIS, all the attended countries agreed unanimously that ISIS must be eradicated. They were all enthusiastic and agreed to work under the US leadership. And they all agreed that Iraq was the priority.

Rudaw: The coalition has now grown to more than 60 countries. But not only is ISIS not defeated, it is on the contrary advancing and gaining more territory in Anbar and other parts of Iraq?

Babakir Zebari: It is true. In some areas they have advanced but in many areas in central Iraq they have been pushed back. Amerli, Injana, Khalis, Muqdadaya, the Baghdad-Kirkuk road, the Baghdad-Tikrit road have all been taken back from them. ISIS’s initial might has been weakened since the coalition forces joined the fight earnestly. ISIS doesn't have the same strong strategy of the coalition forces.

When ISIS took over Mosul, Salahaddin and other areas, they came in control of vast areas and for that they needed manpower, so they called for volunteers. People joined the group for the money because ISIS had oil to sell for revenue. But now that source of revenue is gone and volunteers won't want to die. Therefore, I believe ISIS is facing trouble. ISIS also used to attack a specific area employing 80-100 well-armed vehicles but they can no longer use that tactic.

Rudaw: But a few days ago ISIS militants came very close to the Baghdad airport. They were only a few miles away and they were stopped by American apache helicopters?

Babakir Zebari: That is not true at all. They haven't even come close to Abu Ghraib which is very far from Baghdad. That is just rumour and not true. We even told the Americans that sometimes their information is not accurate.

Rudaw: The Obama administration announced the strategy of degrading and destroying ISIS. How possible is it to fulfil that strategy with air strikes alone?

Babakir Zebari: That is not possible. Unless you have ground troops there that land isn't yours. Therefore they rely on the Iraqi army and Peshmerga forces. They intend to strengthen and train both the Peshmerga and the Iraqi army for this task. They are not willing to send their ground troops and Iraq does not want it.

Rudaw: In 2011, right before the withdrawal of US troops from Iraq, you said in a media interview that the Iraqi army needed until 2020 to be ready to defend Iraq. How long do you think it would take Iraq to have such an army?

Babakir Zebari: It was just a military plan we had drawn with NATO. It took us one year to draw such a long-term strategy for training the Iraqi army, officers, opening military academies and what needed to be done. It was an immaculate plan approved by the National Assembly and the cabinet. But unfortunately the Americans pulled out and the Iraqi government wasn't able to pursue the plan.

Rudaw: The question many people still ask is that how come ISIS, this group that the even the US was ignoring because it was too small to pose any serious threat, was able to take Iraq’s second largest city in the matter of a few hours?

Babakir Zebari: There were many causes for that disaster. There had been earlier groundwork for the attack on Mosul. Now we have no time to talk about them all. But it had taken from the time the Americans pulled out of Iraq until it happened.

*Rudaw: Kurdistan Region President Massoud Barzani said that he had informed Iraqi Prime minister [Nouri al-Maliki] about the ISIS threat to Mosul. And even Mahdi Gharawi, one of your own generals, told Reuters that he had warned of the ISIS advance to Mosul but that no one had listened to him?

Babakir Zebari: President Barzani first spoke to me. When a few neighbourhoods of Mosul were taken, he told me to tell the prime minister to put aside political differences aside and prevent the attack on Mosul. He said that the fall of Mosul would be catastrophic for Iraq and all of us. He offered to send some Peshmerga brigades to assist the Iraqi army in the city because the army didn't have any reservists there. 

Then I passed on this message to the defence minister who welcomed the offer and said it would be great help for us. The minister spoke with the prime minister but he rejected the offer. Then I called Mahdi Gharawi twice and told him that he was in trouble and that he should ask the prime minister for Peshmerga assistance because the Peshmerga were nearby. But he said, ‘No need for that, we can hold them [ISIS] back’ and I said, ‘No you can’t.’

Yes, President Barzani warned and offered assistance unambiguously but it was rejected. They [Baghdad] even said later on that the attack on Mosul was a plot. But who would want such a thing? Who would want ISIS to take Mosul, kill and disperse people and take their homes and property. What interests would the Kurdistan Region have in having ISIS as its neighbour? It makes no sense to prefer ISIS to the Iraqi government. But I think that is what the [military] leaders around Maliki used to tell him. *

Rudaw: There are reports in the American media saying that the US military advisors in Iraq are hesitant about training the Iraqi army because they doubt their backgrounds and fear that the army has been infiltrated by terrorists and other elements, who could pose a threat to the Americans themselves?

Babakir Zebari: That is not true. Members of the Iraqi army are good people and they have been vetted.


----------



## United

Raed Jarrar, an Iraq political analyst, believes that "the US is stepping into an extremely bloody, complicated civil conflict. And we are funding, arming, Kurdish and Shia militias to attack Sunni areas. Iraqis will not see this as a fight against extremism, especially Iraqi Sunnis. They will see it as an attack against their neighbourhood. The US is only taking sides in a sectarian and ethnic conflict, supporting some extremist groups against other extremist groups."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

United said:


> Raed Jarrar, an Iraq political analyst, believes that "the US is stepping into an extremely bloody, complicated civil conflict. And we are funding, arming, Kurdish and Shia militias to attack Sunni areas. Iraqis will not see this as a fight against extremism, especially Iraqi Sunnis. They will see it as an attack against their neighbourhood. The US is only taking sides in a sectarian and ethnic conflict, supporting some extremist groups against other extremist groups."



The US is not funding & arming militia's, they are funding government forces with a plan to create the national guard which has already started, the national guard draws locals to defend their cities and fight ISIS which will be Sunnis in this case. The locals in Anbar ( sahwat ) are being integrated in the national guard with people such as shaikh Ahmed abu Risha having a high position in the national guard. Ahmed Abu Risha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Insight - U.S. scouts for Sunni allies on the ground in Iraq| Reuters



> U.S. and Iraqi officials say it is not a rehash of the Awakening but will incorporate Sunnis into a "National Guard"



Raed shouldn't worry, opressed Sunnis will be the ones fighting ISIS on the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS pounds Shuala district of Baghdad, many casualties reported.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Iraqi Soldiers near Camp Speicher, Tikrit. Morale is low.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Iraqi Soldiers near Camp Speicher, Tikrit. Morale is low.



not morale but tired, lack of food/water and sleep.

@1:05
In Arabic : he has not eaten for 3 days.

They're resting, of course Alienoz doesn't need rest, he can jump 24/7.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Actually he is like his erdog support terrorist in hope they become a super duper power it's the wishful thinking but us the safavid will banish it D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

1000 said:


> The US is not funding & arming militia's, they are funding government forces .......................Raed shouldn't worry, opressed Sunnis will be the ones fighting ISIS on the front.



True very true US is arming so called government forces which in turn is arming and funding Shia militias...which will silently oppress Sunnis and which will create more dangerous groups like ISIS and this is the v reason of conflict....

as if there was no funding of government forces prior to all this.........how come all of a sudden millitias become brave warriors when USAF fly over there heads?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

United said:


> True very true US is arming so called government forces which in turn is arming and funding Shia militias...which will silently oppress Sunnis and which will create more dangerous groups like ISIS and this is the v reason of conflict....
> 
> as if there was no funding of government forces prior to all this.........how come all of a sudden millitias become brave warriors when USAF fly over there heads?



Militias are funded and armed by Iran, using Iranian weaponry.

Militias were inactive prior to this, That's why..., 

Anyway go blow urself up, easier for you to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Dozens killed in Iraq suicide attack*
27 October 2014 Last updated at 14:28 GMT





The vehicle used in the attack is thought to have been captured from government forces
At least 24 people have been killed and dozens hurt by a suicide bomber driving a Humvee at a checkpoint south of Baghdad, Iraqi officials say.

The checkpoint - near the town of Jurf al-Sakhar - was manned by Iraqi security forces and Shia militiamen.

The attackers are believed to be militants from Islamic State (IS), who lost control of the town to government-led forces over the weekend.

Iraqi security forces have been trying to retake territory from the militants.

Jurf-al-Sakhar was seized by IS during a lightning offensive this summer that gave the group control over a broad swath of territory spanning parts of Syria and northern Iraq.

The town, 50 km (30 miles) south of Baghdad, is seen as a strategic buffer between the militants' strongholds in Sunni Arab-dominated Anbar province and Shia-dominated southern Iraq. It also lies along a major pilgrimage route used by Shia Muslims.

Government forces and allied militia have spent months trying to wrest control of the Sunni Arab town from IS. The Humvee used in the attack is likely to have been captured from government forces, reports say.

The US has been carrying out air strikes since August to help Iraqi and Kurdish security forces drive back IS.

BBC News - Dozens killed in Iraq suicide attack


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526746627554283522
*After victory in key Iraqi town, time for revenge*
(Reuters) - After helping government forces break Islamic State's grip over a strategic town just south of Baghdad on Saturday, Shi'ite militias decided it was time for payback.

A Reuters witness saw the fighters in green camouflage uniforms scream and swear at members of the Islamist group as they kicked and struck them with rifle butts in Jurf al-Sakhar.

As the angry crowd of militiamen around the unarmed militants swelled, shots rang out. The three men lay soaked in blood in the dirt with gunshot wounds to the head.

"Those dogs are Chechens. They don't deserve to stay alive. We took confessions from them and we don't need them anymore," said one of the Shi'ite militiamen.

The victory could allow Iraqi forces to prevent the Sunni insurgents from edging closer to the capital, sever connections to their strongholds in western Anbar province and stop them infiltrating the mainly Shi'ite Muslim south.

Asked why the three men were executed, an army officer in Jurf al-Sakhar said: "We don't need them anymore. Why should we keep them alive?"

Responding to the same question, a senior member of a local Shi'ite militia said: "When we liberated Jurf al-Sakhar we found the skeletons of innocent people they killed and never buried. They should face the same fate."

Islamic State, made up of Arab and foreign fighters, swept through the north of Iraq in June and controls large parts of the west as well.

Its fighters hold swathes of territory in neighboring Syria and the group seeks to create an Islamic caliphate in the heart of the Middle East.

The group has threatened to march on Baghdad, home to special forces and thousands of Shi'ite militias expected to put up fierce resistance if the capital comes under threat.

Jurf al-Sakhar looked like a ghost town. Many residents had fled the fighting. Islamic State fighters had for months used skilled snipers and roadside bombs to prevent Iraqi security forces and Shi'ite militias from advancing.

During that period Islamic State used secret tunnels built by Saddam Hussein to evade United Nations weapons inspectors to move and store weapons and supplies.

Iraqi forces brought in helicopter gunships and used rockets to build up pressure on the militants, who finally fled on Saturday.

DEAD SNIPER DANGLES FROM TREETOP

There were rows of abandoned houses in Jurf al-Sakhar, some still burning. Black smoke hung over the town, surrounded by farmland, irrigation canals and swamps which had made it difficult for Iraqi forces to make headway.

An Islamic State sniper who had attached himself with a rope to the top a date tree was slumped over and swinging back and forth after being hit by machinegun fire from a helicopter.

"This terrorist stopped us from making advances for the whole day and killed a lot of us," said another militia fighter who also asked not to be named, pointing to the insurgent's rifle on the ground.

"We could not stop him, only a helicopter could."

The bodies of more than 50 Islamic State fighters were scattered across Jurf al-Sakhar, on streets, in trenches, near houses and on the beds of pickup trucks, many of them charred.

The dead included 15 militants whose hands were tied behind their backs, lying in farmland.

The stench of death was everywhere as flies covered bodies.

Asked why government forces had not buried the bodies of men who were killed a day before, an Iraqi army colonel said: "Those terrorists do not deserve to be buried. Let the dogs eat their flesh. Many of our men were killed by them."

But then came a reminder of the determination of Islamic State militants to expand their reach to Baghdad in pursuit of a powerful caliphate.

As Iraqi government soldiers and militias savored their victory and were taking photographs of the bodies, mortars fired by Islamic State fighters who had fled to orchards to the west rained down on the town.

The blast hit the militiamen, killing dozens and scattering body parts. Soldiers who moments before were celebrating now screamed out in fear.

"Run to the ditch. Mortars. Mortars," yelled a militiaman. An army officer shouted at local militia leaders, berating them for advancing too fast, before helicopters had wiped out any pockets of resistance.

"OK, let's retreat," one of the militiamen shouted.

After victory in key Iraqi town, time for revenge| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

shia is good with backstabing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Suicide bomber kills 27 militiamen south of Iraqi capital*
BAGHDAD Mon Oct 27, 2014

(Reuters) - A suicide bomber killed at least 27 Shi'ite militiamen outside the Iraqi town of Jurf al-Sakhar on Monday after security forces pushed Islamic State militants out of the area over the weekend, army and police sources said.

The attacker, driving a Humvee vehicle packed with explosives and likely stolen from defeated government troops, also wounded 60 Shi'ite Muslim militiamen, who had helped government forces retake the town just south of the capital.

...

On Monday night, a car bomb killed at least 15 people in central Baghdad, police and medical sources said. The attack took place on a street with shops and restaurants in Karrada district, home to both Sunni and Shi'ite Muslims as well as other sects and ethnic groups.

Suicide bomber kills 27 militiamen south of Iraqi capital| Reuters


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*27 October 2014*

In *Fallujah*, where casualties caused by the bombardment of the city have decreased along with the level of bombardment over the last two weeks, today's casualty report from the Fallujah General Hospital shows that at least 19 civilians have been killed and at least 39 wounded by the bombardment between yesterday evening and this morning.
A source at the hospital has announced that at least 1,442 have been killed and at least 3,422 have been wounded since the *Anbar* crisis began.
In *Ramadi*, a major military operation is underway in the western districts of the city. According to security sources they were able to advance but were met by fierce resistance by the ISIL gunmen.
In *Baghdadi*, a new three-front attack by the gunmen on the town was met with resistance by security and tribal forces. Seven members of one family were killed when their home was hit by a mortar round, while other mortar rounds hit a number of residences, causing major material damage but no human casualties.
In *Hit*, the gunmen are still holding the town, but there have been heavy clashes in the surrounding countryside.
A source within the Anbar Council revealed today that *Anbar* tribal leaders have met with the Iraqi National Security Adviser, _Saleh Al-Fayadh_. They agreed on the formation of new fighting units to be called 'The New Awakenings', so that they can retake the captured areas of*Anbar* Province that are estimated 80% of the province's overall area.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 27 October 2014


----------



## United

1000 said:


> Militias are funded and armed by Iran, using Iranian weaponry.
> 
> Militias were inactive prior to this, That's why...,
> 
> Anyway go blow urself up, easier for you to understand.



*"Militias are funded and armed by Iran"*>>>>this sums up to all the problems in IRAAQ and the M.E

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Oublious said:


> shia is good with backstabing...


Hey please let me know if Errdog already has the heart attack after the beating of his dog in jurf alsakhar.

cheer stay tuned for coming great news one day will soldiers stand on your borders.


----------



## Oublious

Malik Alashter said:


> Hey please let me know if Errdog already has the heart attack after the beating of his dog in jurf alsakhar.
> 
> cheer stay tuned for coming great news one day will soldiers stand on your borders.



you are welcom but we dont accept backstabbers....

al in the begin you are fighting against coallison force kurds, like the time when shia with the sunnis in Fallujah against the americans 2004. We stil dont forgot that you do understand it?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Oublious said:


> you are welcom but we dont accept backstabbers....
> 
> al in the begin you are fighting against coallison force kurds, like the time when shia with the sunnis in Fallujah against the americans 2004. We stil dont forgot that you do understand it?


Backstaber is that your regime your terrorists trust me we will bash them all and slap your peice of shyt erdog and alsaud just wait.


----------



## -SINAN-

Malik Alashter said:


> we will bash them


Who is that "we" you refer to ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sinan said:


> Who is that "we" you refer to ?


Iraqis no doubt all we need the is politacal will then you doomed.


----------



## -SINAN-

Malik Alashter said:


> Iraqis no doubt all we need the is politacal will then you doomed.


After fleeing naked from ISIS with the sight of them, i can't imagine what will you do when you saw Turkish soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Malik Alashter said:


> Iraqis no doubt all we need the is politacal will then you doomed.


Pls dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sinan said:


> After fleeing naked from ISIS with the sight of them, i can't imagine what will you do when you saw Turkish soldiers.


@Sinan . let us stop this childish conversation let us talk some fact.

first those who fled are not the shiite at all those are the sunnis from mosul and kurdish soldirs the shiite soldirs either fought or fled with their vihicles.

second the army ruled by many baathist who will be terminated from their positions third the volunteers are the one who leading the fight now after you will hear some bad new related to you just stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> After fleeing naked from ISIS with the sight of them, i can't imagine what will you do when you saw Turkish soldiers.



For 10+ years they have fought ISIS, this incident has it's reasons it's not fear considering that would not be possible on the massive scale the abandoning of positions occurred.

ISIS scares people more then Turkish or any other soldiers, the chance of beheading with the latter is less and fighting conscripts drawn to conscription by force are less motivated then retards traveling from other parts of the world believing they will enter their heaven after death. Their way of warfare is dirty as well, driving car bombs into checkpoints.

Recently


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available





United said:


> *"Militias are funded and armed by Iran"*>>>>this sums up to all the problems in IRAAQ and the M.E



No not all, without Iran extremist from some sect that claims to be Muslims would still blow themselves up as we've seen around the world, whether in Pakistan, Iraq or the EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

People of Mosul that made the mistake welcoming ISIS which was bombing them daily for a decade are crying now wanting the army to return


Citizens of Mosul endure economic collapse and repression under Isis rule | World news | The Guardian

Conditions inside Mosul, the largest city under Islamic State (Isis) control, have dramatically deteriorated, residents say, with severe shortages of food and water, no functioning public institutions, and the local economy in a state of near collapse.

In a series of interviews, locals in the Iraqi city paint a bleak picture of life under Isis rule. They say that discontent with the militants who swept into Iraq’s second city nearly five months ago is growing. Most public institutions have stopped working and provide no services. Almost all private sector activity and government-funded construction projects have been put on hold. Thousands of workers have been rendered jobless.

In recent months Isis has staged a series of spectacular military advances, seizing large swaths of territory in Iraq and Syria, over-running much of the western Iraqi province of Anbar and besieging the Syrian Kurdish town of Kobani. But the organisation – which proclaimed itself a caliphate over the summer – has made strenuous efforts to demonstrate that it can also govern.

In its latest glossy newsletter, Isis acknowledges that a “state cannot be established” unless it looks after both the “worldly and the religious needs” of Muslims, and the group says that it cares for civilians in areas under its control. Its English-language magazine “Dabiq” includes photographs of an Isis-run home for the elderly, street cleaners, and a doctor treating a young child at a cancer clinic.

Residents in Mosul, however, say that the reality is a far cry from Isis propaganda. They say that the local population is ill-equipped for the coming winter. Many have spent their savings and now have no income. The price of basic goods has gone up sharply. Rubbish lies uncollected in the streets.

Ziad, a 34-year-old construction worker, says he spends most of his time at home, worrying about the future of his family. “There is no work. Whatever job is available, the employers pay very little,” he tells the Guardian.

The price of kerosene for cooking has more than trebled since June, from 95,000 Iraqi dinars (£51) per barrel before the crisis to 300,000 dinars (£160) now. Inflation has got worse since Kurdish forces recaptured the Rabia border crossing between Iraq and Syria – a key supply route for Isis. “Since Isis lost control of Rabia and as winter is approaching, I expect the price of kerosene will jump even further,” says Subhi, a 48-year-old vendor in the city. When Isis was in charge of Rabia, the price of a kilo of tomatoes was 250 dinars. Two weeks on, the price has already increased to 1,500 dinar.

“We get two hours of electricity every four days and sometimes only that amount every week,” says 49-year-old Khaleda, a government employee. Khaleda says there are private generators that could provide additional electricity, but since there are no jobs in the city, people have no money to pay their electricity bills and for other services. In the past, central government provided rations – a legacy of sanctions against Saddam Hussein’s Iraq in the 1990s – including sugar, rice, cooking oil and flour. The rations stopped when Mosul fell to Isis, and the Islamists have not been able to provide an alternative.

Children are suffering as well. For many students in Mosul, life under Isis has meant they have been unable to take final exams this year. Some families have made the dangerous journey across the frontline to Iraqi Kurdistan so their children can take their exams and not miss an entire year of education. Data from the ministry of education shows that hardly any students have been able to take exams in Mosul. In Banin secondary school for girls, only 13 students out of 118 sat their final exams, and just three were able to pass their tests.

When Isis seized Mosul over the summer, many Sunnis – who had borne the brunt of former prime minister Nouri al-Maliki’s sectarian policies – were happy to see the back of the Iraqi army and police, mostly Shia forces which had antagonised the population of a predominantly Sunni city. Many locals have now come to the conclusion that Isis rule is no better, if not worse, than what they endured before.

*Dara left Mosul two months ago and now lives in Sulaymaniyah in the Kurdish region. He is in regular contact with friends and relatives in Mosul, and says: “People have become very poor and so desperate that they are happy for anyone to come and get rid of Isis and liberate them. They even say they prefer the hated Iraqi army.”*

In recent months, an atmosphere of repression and intimidation has grown, locals say. Isis has forced Christians and other minorities to leave the city. It has carried out public beheadings and shootings of individuals it considers a threat, including doctors, parliamentarians and ordinary citizens. Earlier this month, the group executed a Kurdish journalist, Muhannad al-Ugaili. In September, Isis fighters killed a prominent woman lawyer, Sameera Salih Ali al-Nuaimy, who had posted comments on her Facebook page decrying the “barbaric” bombing by Isis of mosques and shines. A court convicted her of “apostasy” and she was shot by masked gunmen.

The group takes a more nuanced approach with some community leaders and influential figures. When Isis first seized Mosul, it appointed its own imams to a majority of the city’s mosques. Its leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi proclaimed a caliphate in late June; Isis fighters then tried to force the remaining Imams in Mosul to pledge allegiance to al-Baghdadi, their new caliph. One preacher in a mosque in the south of the city refused. He argued that one interpretation of Sunni Islam should not prevail over others.

The militants realised that they could not kill the preacher and 33 others who refused to swear allegiance: they had a large following. Soon afterwards, the imams were barred from preaching. At least six of them were detained. The most prominent preacher is under house arrest. Hundreds of worshippers continue to turn up at the preacher’s Qabaa mosque, however, with crowds spilling out on the side streets leading to the building. Worshippers know only that their imam refused to give pledge of allegiance to Isis. It is a significant act of defiance that undermines Isis credibility in the eyes of the Sunni residents of Mosul.

As well as growing civil disobedience, Isis faces a military threat from US air strikes. Over the summer Iraqi jets bombed the group’s military positions, with many fighters taking refuge in residential areas. The Iraqi raids have stopped, with US and allied warplanes taking over instead. US drones hover continuously in the sky. Residents say the strikes are now a daily feature of life, but add that most taking place outside Mosul and in the surrounding countryside.

Locals described an attack on an Isis compound in the Bab Nargal neighbourhood, near Mosul university. About seven missiles were used, locals say. Another blast occurred near Ibn Atheer hospital in the Nergal neighbourhood. “We heard a big explosion first followed by several small explosions,” Mohammad, a 44-year-old teacher tells the Guardian. Amer, 53, a sales clerk, adds: “I heard the sirens of the ambulances rushing to the scene. The bombs hit a government building which was taken by Isis. It is difficult to know what the damage was because Isis blocked off access to the area.”

Isis has responded by reducing its checkpoints and removing its black flags from buildings. Small numbers of Isis militants can be seen in the city but they avoid congregating together. There are checkpoints at night but these are mobile and are removed after just a few hours, residents suggest.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*28 October 2014*

Tribal and local *Anbar* government sources are saying that Prime Minister _Al-Abadi_ has approved the formation of a 30,000-man army whose fighters will be trained within and outside *Iraq*. Participation is open to all tribesman who will then take part in fighting ISIL and liberate *Anbar* Province from the gunmen.
There has been today a major assault on *Baghdadi* township that encompasses the *Ayn Al-Asad* military base. This has led to the displacement of many families from the township, leaving it practically empty. Gunmen have bombarded some of the abandoned residences, causing structural damage but no casualties.
In *Ramadi*, the military operation in its western sector is ongoing; Operation Command and Police sources say that the security forces are holding the initiative as they gradually advance into the districts there but they are advancing slowly because most of the access routes are mined with IEDs.
There have also been some intermittent clashes on the southern outskirts of *Ramadi*.
In *Fallujah*, clashes between gunmen holding the city and security forces outside the city who have been bombarding the city, left 4 residents dead and 17 injured, according to initial reports.
In *Amiriyat Al-Fallujah*, security sources are reporting that major reinforcements have arrived, accompanied by tanks, armored vehicles, and truckloads of arms and munitions. Meanwhile, the gunmen are still holding the areas around the town.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 28 October 2014

*28 October 2014*

In *Mosul* yesterday, a university professor and his son were publicly executed in the *Shifa'a*district of western *Mosul* by ISIL gunmen. Our sources reported that the professor and his son were detained 3 months ago and they were killed in a public square without explanation.
Also yesterday, ISIL arrested 7 journalists in a number of districts. They were taken to unknown locations, again without any explanation. They had not been working, but journalists are usually held responsible for news filtering out of *Mosul*, based simply on suspicion and not on any evidence.
Peshmerga forces are still advancing in *Zummar*, but their progress is hampered by the ubiquitous mines and IED's along the roads leading to *Zummar* and its surroundings.
*Mosul* is its twentieth consecutive day of darkness because of the failed power supply.

Daily Updates from Nineveh: 28 October 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I hope he learned his mistake. Next time he should wear a helmet. Helmet may be not charming, but better to have it on head rather than a bullet in head.






Mods, if you find it graphic, you may delete.


----------



## Superboy

Anbar is Sunni land. Methinks it would be next to impossible to drive ISIS out of Anbar. ISIS has HUGE support in Anbar.



Alienoz_TR said:


> I hope he learned his mistake. Next time he should wear a helmet. Helmet may be not charming, but better to have it on head rather than a bullet in head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, if you find it graphic, you may delete.




Who are these?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Who are these?



Whoever fights against IS. Footage is from Ameriyat Falluja, in south of Falluja City.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> I hope he learned his mistake. Next time he should wear a helmet. Helmet may be not charming, but better to have it on head rather than a bullet in head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, if you find it graphic, you may delete.



Helmet does not stop a 7.62mm let alone a sniper round, bad advise.

Next time he/anyone should avoid standing without cover for a period of time long enough for a sniper to attack him & change position before he repeats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Helmet does not stop a 7.62mm let alone a sniper round, bad advise.
> 
> Next time he/anyone should avoid standing without cover for a period of time long enough for a sniper to attack him & change position before he repeats it.



No, helmet protects from 7.62mm. Havent you watched "Saving Private Ryan"? On the beach, the guy was shot with 7.92mm from MG-42, and survived the first shot. Next hit was unlucky though.

Check this one. Afghanistan, October 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> No, helmet protects from 7.62mm. Havent you watched "Saving Private Ryan"? On the beach, the guy was shot with 7.92mm from MG-42, and survived the first shot. Next hit was unlucky though.
> 
> Check this one. Afghanistan, October 2014.



Must be a special case, they say a helmet barely helps with a sniper round
@500 what do you think


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Kids fighting eachother over El Classico meanwhile veterans stationed at frontline





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=663423317088367


----------



## 500

1000 said:


> Must be a special case, they say a helmet barely helps with a sniper round
> @500 what do you think


Helmet cant protect even vs 5.56 bullet but it can cause ricochets in some cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Must be a special case, they say a helmet barely helps with a sniper round
> @500 what do you think



Ask a Jew. Jews know everything. 

Piercing capability of a cartridge varies regarding to 

- the distance it has traveled. More it goes far away, impact will be lower.
- Gunpowder, more gunpowder the shell includes, more devastating the impact will be.
- piercing ability varies also according to the type of cartridge, AP, HP, Ball, or FMJ. AP has more piercing capability. In Tank rounds, there are also DU rounds which are quite effective against thick targets.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ask a Jew. Jews know everything.
> 
> Piercing capability of a cartridge varies regarding to
> *
> - the distance it has traveled. More it goes far away, impact will be lower.
> - Gunpowder, more gunpowder the shell includes, more devastating the impact will be.
> - piercing ability varies also according to the type of cartridge, AP, HP, Ball, or FMJ. AP has more piercing capability. In Tank rounds, there are also DU rounds which are quite effective against thick targets.*



Don't play armor specialist now..

Specialists themselves have tested helmets with the situations you mentioned and other things at different situations, in most cases helmets didn't stop the bullet.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Don't play armor specialist now..
> 
> Specialists themselves have tested helmets with the situations you mentioned and other things at different situations, in most cases helmets didn't stop the bullet.



Helmets have different types as well. Mine in the military service was an outdated version. But had some modification.


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Whoever fights against IS. Footage is from Ameriyat Falluja, in south of Falluja City.


----------



## 1000

security forces and local ( tribal ) soon to be national guard in Anbar

some sheikhs


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*IS operation in northeast of Mosul, Nineveh Province. Reportedly many casualties in Peshmerga and PKK ranks (4 of them have been proven with photos). Fortified positions and vehicles belonging to Kurdish side have been captured by IS.

Link and graphic photos are excluded.*


----------



## Alienoz_TR




----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Ameriyat Fallujah, Anbar Province.









































Rest of the photos (non-graphic): بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تقرير مصور عن غزوة عامرية الفلوجة... - justpaste.it*


----------



## tesla

New video from Iraq army TOS-1A Russian Rocket launcher


----------



## 1000

Mi-28, they should get the defense upgrades on them


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*29 October 2014*

ISIL has committed a massacre involving the execution of at least 50 tribesmen of the _Bu-Nimr_tribe that had been fighting for more than three weeks in the *Zuwaya* area to the west of *Hit*. The gunmen gathered 50 men of the police and Awakenings forces - who are reported to have announced their 'repentance' two days ago - at a roundabout in the *Al-Bakr* district in the western sector of *Hit* township where everyone thought they would be released. But they were lined up and all 50 were summarily executed. The gunmen then evicted every family in the area where the victims had lived, and moved into the vacated houses. There was a mass migration today from *Al-Bakr* and *Zuwaya* with families making their way on foot towards*Haditha* township, more than 50-60 km away. The head of the *Anbar* Council, _Sabah Karhout_, has confirmed that 5 of the migrants died along the way, 4 children and an elderly woman. The local government and the *Bu-Nimr* tribe are expected to announce in the next two days a major operation to avenge the victims of today's mass execution.
In *Fallujah*, there are reports that at least 21 civilians have been killed or wounded as a result of fresh clashes and the renewed bombardment exchanges between the ISIL gunmen and the security forces.
In *Garma*, coalition warplanes have carried out airstrikes; an *Anbar* Operations source has reported that at least 14 gunmen have been killed and a number of their vehicles have been destroyed.
In *Baghdadi*, gunmen today launched an attack - the fifth in less than 10 days - aimed at seizing control of the town, but security forces at the *Ayn Al-Asad* military base provided support for the tribal fighters within the town in resisting the attack. Meanwhile, at least 70% - 80% of the town's residents have abandoned their homes, fleeing the exchanges of fire around them.
In *Haditha* today, there were some low-level military operations, with security forces setting up checkpoints around the town. *Haditha* is to be the training center for the 30,000 volunteers whose recruitment has been authorized by the Prime Minister.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 29 October 2014


----------



## 1000

@Alienoz_TR so you just posed this yourself, yet you say ISIS defends Iraqi Sunni honor.



> ISIL has committed a massacre involving the execution of at least 50 tribesmen of the _Bu-Nimr_tribe that had been fighting for more than three weeks in the *Zuwaya* area to the west of *Hit*. The gunmen gathered 50 men of the police and Awakenings forces - who are reported to have announced their 'repentance' two days ago - at a roundabout in the *Al-Bakr* district in the western sector of *Hit* township where everyone thought they would be released. But they were lined up and all 50 were summarily executed. *The gunmen then evicted every family in the area where the victims had lived, and moved into the vacated houses. *



pics even prove it











ISIS terrorism is on everyone, they use the excuse of Shiites to gather support.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> @Alienoz_TR so you just posed this yourself, yet you say ISIS defends Iraqi Sunni honor.
> 
> 
> 
> pics even prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS terrorism is on everyone, they use the excuse of Shiites to gather support.



Photos are from Jurf al Sakhr. They escape from the conflict between IS and IA. Jurf al-Sakhr area will be depopulated by political decision.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Photos are from Jurf al Sakhr. They escape from the conflict between IS and IA. Jurf al-Sakhr area will be depopulated by political decision.



Ok, now you responded on the photo's now respond on the other part.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Ok, now you responded on the photo's now respond on the other part.



If Iraqi government is feeble and cannot protect its territory from USA, Kurds or anyone else, then maybe it is IS who should rule Iraq. Survival of the fittest.

What remained of Iraq lost northern Iraq to Peshmerga, western and northwestern parts to IS. We, Turks should design our policies according to recent developments. Against terrorist groups like PKK, YPG and Peshmerga, We should revise where we stand.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> If Iraqi government is feeble and cannot protect its territory from USA, Kurds or anyone else, then maybe it is IS who should rule Iraq. Survival of the fittest.
> 
> What remained of Iraq lost northern Iraq to Peshmerga, western and northwestern parts to IS. We, Turks should design our policies according to recent developments. Against terrorist groups like PKK, YPG and Peshmerga, We should revise where we stand.



You idiot, answer the question I said!
you better return go to your 'university' and return your bolitical science or whatever degree. Always avoid the questions gtfo man.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Peshmerga has taken over Zammar in Nineveh Province recently, though it was never displayed as IS territory in the temporary situation maps.













1000 said:


> You idiot, answer the question I said!
> you better return go to your 'university' and return your bolitical science or whatever degree. Always avoid the questions gtfo man.



Show some respect to your Turkmen brother. What kind of Turkmen are you?

I answered. If it is not enough, then remember I am not an Iraqi.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Show some respect to your Turkmen brother. What kind of Turkmen are you?



This is irrelevant here, the 2nd leader of ISIS is Turkmen, even if family supports ISIS then why would I respect them ?




> I answered. If it is not enough, then remember I am not an Iraqi.


You don't need to be anything to answer it, you said they defend Sunni honor a few days ago whilst today you post an article saying ISIS massacred Sunni civillians.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> You don't need to be anything to answer it, you said they defend Sunni honor a few days ago whilst today you post an article saying ISIS massacred Sunni civillians.



They killed sahwat militia, traitors, collaborators, or whatever they call it.

Unfortunately humanity is lost in Iraq. Blame USA and Kurds for "the liberation of Iraq from Saddam's tyranny".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527202918907518976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> They killed sahwat militia, traitors, collaborators, or whatever they call it.
> 
> Unfortunately humanity is lost in Iraq. Blame USA and Kurds for "the liberation of Iraq from Saddam's tyranny".



Read the red part

ISIL has committed a massacre involving the execution of at least 50 tribesmen of the _Bu-Nimr_tribe that had been fighting for more than three weeks in the *Zuwaya* area to the west of *Hit*. The gunmen gathered 50 men of the police and Awakenings forces - who are reported to have announced their 'repentance' two days ago - at a roundabout in the *Al-Bakr* district in the western sector of *Hit* township where everyone thought they would be released. But they were lined up and all 50 were summarily executed. *The gunmen then evicted every family in the area where the victims had lived, and moved into the vacated houses.*

That is civillians, like they bomb civillians all over the country. So you know very well of their crimes but for some reason deny listing them as crimes, humanity isn't lost is that the excuse to justify killing innocents ? It's easy to kill people anywhere.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Eviction prevents IS fighters to be shot from the behind. They get the hostile populace together and concentrate them in an area.

USA did to Japanese, Turkey to Armenians, Germany to Jews, Soviet Union to various ethnic groups, Jews to Arabs, Armenians to Azerbaijanis, Kurds to Assyrians and Armenians, so on, so on...


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Eviction prevents IS fighters to be shot from the behind. They get the hostile populace together and concentrate them in an area.
> 
> USA did to Japanese, Turkey to Armenians, Germany to Jews, Soviet Union to various ethnic groups, Jews to Arabs, Armenians to Azerbaijanis, Kurds to Assyrians and Armenians, so on, so on...



I don't care about their or your reasons, nuking an entire city evics resistance as well, gassing people on a mass scale evicts resistance, does that make it alright ?
No you start spamming "Assad is a mass murderer" all over the place if he does that but when ISIS does you come with excuses which make no difference, it remains massacre of civillians.

so how should I respect a hypocrite, just because of your ethnicity ?

@Alienoz_TR at least you taught us, killing civillians prevents being shot from behind so support the bombings from the Syrian air force.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> I don't care about their or your reasons, nuking an entire city evics resistance as well, gassing people on a mass scale evicts resistance, does that make it alright ?
> No you start spamming "Assad is a mass murderer" all over the place if he does that but when ISIS does you come with excuses which make no difference, it remains massacre of civillians.
> 
> so how should I respect a hypocrite, just because of your ethnicity ?
> 
> @Alienoz_TR at least you taught us, killing civillians prevents being shot from behind so support the bombings from the Syrian air force.



Are we going to discuss about me, my opinions, or the situation in Iraq!?


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> I hope he learned his mistake. Next time he should wear a helmet. Helmet may be not charming, but better to have it on head rather than a bullet in head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, if you find it graphic, you may delete.




what a moron, he was shooting everyhere but not the target... Like watching rambo....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> #BREAKING #IslamicState Targeted a gathering of Safavid army near the"Mazra" south of Baiji with bomb truck driven by a martyrdom destroying one tank , five armored vehicles, killing and injuring dozens of soldiers.



Unconfirmed.


----------



## Saho

Alienoz_TR said:


> I hope he learned his mistake. Next time he should wear a helmet. Helmet may be not charming, but better to have it on head rather than a bullet in head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, if you find it graphic, you may delete.


Horribly trained, they can't even aim properly. Reminded me of this video! They just pretend to take their job seriously 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saho said:


> Horribly trained, they can't even aim properly. Reminded me of this video! They just pretend to take their job seriously



Each bullet is at least $1, i would not spend a fortune to make a fireshow. Nowadays money is hard earned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Direct hit (probably RPG) on Iraqi M113 in Jurf al Sakhr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

One M1 Abrams captured intact, one Hummer, and one M113 destroyed by IS. East of Ramadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Photos from Tikrit Area. From the photos, I recognize M-249 and MG-3. There is also either a H&K 416 or a modified modern AK. 









More photos: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم المكتب الإعلامي لولاية صلاح الدين... - justpaste.it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Asaib ahl al haq ( the evil Shia militia that kills Sunnis as everyone says ) helped the Iraqi sunnis from Jurf al sakhr escaping ISIS




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=316963598486825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*I love Middleast!*
*—*

*Shia militiamen arrest Peshmerga near Kirkuk*
By RUDAW 8 hours ago
*TUZ KHURMATU, Iraq -* A Shia militia fired on Iraqi Kurdish Peshmerga forces and arrested a number of soldiers, local officials said on Thursday. 

The confrontation occurred near Tuz Khurmatu, southeast of Kirkuk, at a checkpoint separating Peshmerga-held areas from territory held by a local affiliate of the Badr Organization, whose militant wing is one of the most powerful Shia militias in Iraq. The reported incident was described as having taken place in recent days.

Kirkuk, which Peshmerga forces secured after the Iraqi army fled an Islamic State offensive in August, is regarded by the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) in Erbil as Kurdish territory. But this is disputed by Baghdad and by leaders of the Shia and Sunni communities.

Two Peshmerga were injured in the attack, which the officials claim was instigated by the Shia militia. 

"I barely survived the attack, and then they wanted to arrest me even though I was injured," Shakhawan Kareem told _Rudaw_. 
The group arrested ten Peshmerga in the wake of the stand-off, but later released seven. Local officials said the Shia threatened they would send the three remaining Peshmerga to Baghdad for trail, although the Kurdish officers present said that had not happened yet. 

“This problem was caused by a misunderstanding,” Shalal Abdul, the mayor of Tuz Khurmatu told _Rudaw_. He has convened an emergency committee to try to resolve the issue. 

The Badr Brigades and Peshmerga forces have cooperated on a number of offensives—most successfully the battle of Amerli at the end of August—but they have also clashed on several occasions, especially in the area south of disputed Kirkuk.

A local, wishing to remain anonymous for fear of his safety, indicated that many of the area’s Sunni residents fled the area after repeated harassment from the Shia militia. 

http://rudaw.net/english/middleeast/iraq/30102014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Tony Hayward Gets His Life Back as Kurdish Pipeline Opens*






Erbil, the regional capital of Iraqi Kurdistan, has all the trappings of an oil boomtown. It bristles with construction cranes. Land Cruisers and Range Rovers with tinted windows ply the busy streets. Oil workers and briefcase-bearing foreigners crowd into the Divan Erbil Hotel’s piano bar.

At the foot of the 8,000-year-old Citadel -- which claims to be the oldest continuously inhabited town in the world -- currency traders in the central market swap dollars, euros and Turkish liras for Iraqi dinars out of glass boxes on the sidewalk. Shoppers flock to Erbil’s Family Mall, which features stores such as French hypermarket operator Carrefour SA (CA)and Spanish clothing chain Mango.

With the opening of a new oil pipeline this year, the boom is getting a boost, Bloomberg Markets magazine will report in its June issue. Crude that used to be transported by truck across the rugged, mountainous terrain of the three northern provinces known as Iraqi Kurdistan began flowing in stages through the pipeline in January.

The conduit, built by the Kurdistan Regional Government, or KRG, runs about 400 kilometers (250 miles) from Khurmala, southwest of Erbil, to the Turkish border, where it connects with an existing link to the Mediterranean port of Ceyhan. Oil that sells for about $70 a barrel domestically could fetch $100 or so in world markets.

*Soaring GDP*
The KRG said in October that an average output of 400,000 barrels a day in 2014 could jump to 1 million barrels by 2015 and twice that much by 2019. For 5.2 million Kurds in an area roughly the size of Switzerland, the influx of foreign investment and rising oil-related income promises an improving standard of living as the rest of the country remains mired in sectarian violence.

The KRG’s Ministry of Planning forecasts that the economy will grow 8 percent a year through 2016. Since the KRG began selling oil contracts to foreign investors in 2007, per capita gross domestic product in Kurdistan has soared; it hit $5,600 in 2012, up from $800 10 years ago.

The boom has also benefited oil exploration companies, especially those that placed early bets. Beginning with the 1980 to 1988 Iran-Iraq War, the development of natural resources across all of Iraq, including the north, was virtually on hold for more than two decades.

*Fractious Leadership*
That’s because a series of full-blown conflicts and internecine clashes preoccupied first Saddam Hussein and then the fractious leadership in Baghdad that followed his ouster by U.S. and U.K. coalition forces in 2003.





Since then, almost daily clashes in the south have pitted the Shiite majority that dominates Iraq politically today against the Sunni minority that held sway under Hussein. In the north, the population is overwhelmingly Sunni and relatively free of sectarian strife. In fact sheets for foreign investors, the KRG says that no coalition soldiers have been killed and no foreigners kidnapped in Iraqi Kurdistan.

Todd Kozel, chief executive officer of Hamilton, Bermuda–based Gulf Keystone Petroleum (GKP) Ltd., came to Iraqi Kurdistan three years after the 2003 invasion.





“If you were an oilman in 2006, with oil in your blood, you just had to be here,” he says, sipping Johnnie Walker Black Label at the Divan.

*Highly Rewarded*
Pittsburgh-born Kozel, 47, says he saw opportunity in a land where high risk would be highly rewarded. And it was. Since Gulf Keystone discovered oil at Iraqi Kurdistan’s Shaikan field in 2009, its market value has grown to about 1 billion pounds ($1.66 billion) from about 50 million pounds.





Todd Kozel, the CEO of Gulf Keystone Petroleum, placed an early bet on Kurdistan's oil riches, arriving in the north three years after the 2003 invasion of Iraq. Photography: Courtesy of Gulf Keystone Petroleum

The first foreign exploration firm to come to Kurdistan -- in 2004 -- was Oslo-based DNO International ASA. (DNO) Chairman Bijan Mossavar-Rahmani says in his London office that DNO plans to increase output from its Tawke field to about 200,000 barrels a day this year from about 125,000 in 2013, showing how companies will hike production when their oil can be sold at higher world-market prices.

Former BP Plc (BP/) CEO Tony Hayward came to Kurdistan after the 2010 Deepwater Horizon oil rig explosion in the Gulf of Mexico cost him his job as BP’s chief executive -- in part because of a string of public relations fiascoes that included his saying “I would like my life back” to a group of reporters while touring an oil-slicked beach in Louisiana.





Photographed in London, Tony Hayward, the CEO who left the oil giant BP after the 2010 Deepwater Horizon rig explosion in the Gulf of Mexico, joined forces a year later with British financier Nathaniel Rothschild to acquire a Turkish firm already operating in Kurdistan. Photographer: Daniel Stier/Bloomberg Markets

In 2011, Hayward joined forces with British financier Nathaniel Rothschild to acquire a Turkish firm already operating in Kurdistan. The firm, renamed Genel Energy Plc (GENL), says it’s poised to raise production at Taq Taq and other fields to 70,000 barrels a day this year from 44,000 in 2013. On May 8, Hayward was named chairman of Glencore Xstrata Plc (GLEN), the mining company that is also one of the world’s biggest crude traders.

*‘Frontier Types’*
Since 2011, four big oil companies -- Chevron Corp., Exxon Mobil Corp., Hess Corp. andTotal SA (FP) -- have followed 30 or so smaller players into Iraqi Kurdistan and signed exploration deals. Hayward, whose career straddles oil majors and minors, says the pattern is a familiar one.

“There are lots of entrants early on, the real frontier types,” Hayward says in his London office. “Then the big guys arrive, and there’s consolidation. If you’re a little guy, you have to get there early.”

The oil boom is transforming a part of Iraq that ethnic Kurds throughout the South Caucasus and Middle East consider their homeland. Unlike Kurdish enclaves in Iran, Turkey, Syria andArmenia, Iraqi Kurdistan is self-ruled, having gained autonomous status in a 1970 agreement with the central government in Baghdad.

*Changing Relations*
Though it defers to the government on most external affairs such as treaties and membership in international organizations, the KRG has its own parliament, issues its own visas and has its own army, the Peshmerga, meaning “those who confront death” in Kurdish.

Oil is also changing relations between Iraqi Kurdistan and the central government in Baghdad. They’ve been tense for decades -- never more so than in the closing days of the war with Iran, when Hussein’s forces launched a chemical attack on the Kurdish city of Halabja, killing as many as 5,000 people in retaliation for collusion between Kurdish and Iranian fighters.

In 1991, at the end of the first Gulf War, the U.S. and its allies established a safe haven in Iraqi Kurdistan enforced by a no-fly zone. While the no-fly zone effectively created a buffer between the Kurds and their masters in Baghdad, accelerating economic development in the north, the north-south dispute over oil carried on.

Iraq’s State Oil Marketing Organization maintains that it has exclusive rights to the sale of Iraqi Kurdistan’s oil, whether it flows through the new pipeline or through pipelines outside of Iraqi Kurdistan.

*Unanswered Questions*
In December, the KRG agreed to work with the central government in Baghdad in determining how to distribute revenue from Kurdistan oil exports, though a lot of questions remain unanswered, according to Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. in a note published on April 29.

“The resource base is too big for a solution not to be found,” analysts led by Hong Kong–based Neil Beveridge wrote.

The new pipeline, fully in KRG territory, should make it easier for Kurdistan to overcome central government resistance and get its oil to market, says Gareth Stansfield, a senior associate at the Royal United Services Institute, a London-based research organization.

“If the Kurds are able to pump the amounts of oil they’re promising, then this is a fundamental geopolitical game changer,” Stansfield says. “It gives the Kurds economic independence from Baghdad.”

*‘Wasting Time’*
Many Iraqi Kurds want more than that: Almost 60 percent of those surveyed supported statehood in a 2012 poll by the Kurdistan Institute for Political Issues.

“We’re wasting our time trying to deal with Baghdad,” says Davan Yahya Khalil, a Kurdish writer who grew up in an internment camp when Hussein was in power. “It’s better to call for independence today.”

Iraq ranks fifth in the world in proven oil reserves -- 150 billion barrels, according to the BP Statistical Review of World Energy 2013. The KRG says Kurdistan alone -- comprising less than a 10th of Iraqi territory -- holds 45 billion barrels. If the autonomous region were a country, its reserves would rank it 10th in the world, after Libya, according to BP.

While oil production has soared in the north, slower output in the war-torn south has kept Iraq-wide production low: Only in recent months has output reached 1979 levels of 3.62 million barrels a day, according to OPEC.

*Complex Bureaucracy*
The hassles of dealing with Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki’s Baghdad government compound sluggish production in the south, says Paolo Scaroni, CEO of Eni SpA, Italy’s biggest oil company. Eni is one of several large companies, including BP and Royal Dutch Shell Plc (RDSA), operating in the south.

“We’re suffering from a lot of complex bureaucracy,” Scaroni says.

Eni had planned to invest $7 billion this year in developing its oil business in the south; it will end up spending only $3 billion, he says.

In the north, it’s a different story. Genel has been shipping crude to Turkey by truck, with 700 tankers rolling out of its Taq Taq field every day. With the new pipeline expected to be fully up and running later this year, the company says it’s poised to take advantage of the new transportation capability by increasing production.

The KRG’s Ministry of Natural Resources says its goal is to transport 300,000 barrels a day by the end of the year via the pipeline, shifting a sizable portion of exports away from tanker transport, not to mention pipelines controlled by the government in Baghdad.

*‘Safe, Secure’*
Hayward, who visited southern Iraq as the head of BP from 2007 to 2010, says he was impressed by the contrast between Erbil and Baghdad when he first traveled to the north in 2011.

“The thing that really struck me was the amount of development that was taking place,” Hayward says of Erbil. “It felt safe, secure and prosperous.”

Oil is also helping to change the relationship between Turkey and Iraqi Kurdistan.

Beginning in the 1980s, the Kurdistan Workers’ Party, known by its Kurdish acronym, PKK, began an armed struggle against the Turkish government. Turkey was wary of Iraqi Kurdistan as a staging area for PKK paramilitaries seeking to establish an independent Kurdish nation in and around northern Iraq.

*Genocidal Attacks*
In 2003, Turkey, though a NATO member, refused to allow U.S. troops to invade Iraq from the north through Turkish territory partly out of concern the invasion would, in toppling Hussein and a regime that had oppressed the Kurds, promote Kurdish independence movements. The PKK and the Turkish government agreed to a cease-fire in March 2013, easing tensions.

“Turkey’s been a big help,” Gulf Keystone’s Kozel says. “All our drilling rigs come through there.”

Iraqi Kurds -- fearing their enemies, distrustful of neighboring governments, victims of Hussein’s genocidal attacks -- are used to doing whatever they can to determine their destiny, Hayward says.

“It’s clear as the Kurds get more and more production and infrastructure, they’re just going to do their own thing,” he says. “As they like to say, ‘We have no friends but the mountains.’”

Kurdistan has made Kozel a wealthy man. Gulf Keystone, which operates almost exclusively in Iraqi Kurdistan, has paid him a base salary of $675,000 since 2008, with varying bonuses. By 2011, his total compensation had soared to $22.2 million, according to company reports.

*‘Biggest Risk’*
Relaxing in the Divan’s piano bar on a February evening, Kozel, who started his first oil company when he was 21, reflects on how far he and Gulf Keystone have come.

“Our biggest risk when we entered here in 2006 was logistics,” he says. “We imported literally every single thing we needed -- equipment, people, products.”

He says it wasn’t a gamble everybody was willing to take.

“I guess I was just a bit less risk averse than most,” he says.

The same could be said for other investors who came early to this corner of Iraq -- and whose bets on Kurdistan are also paying off.

Tony Hayward Gets His Life Back as Kurdish Pipeline Opens - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

American mercenaries fighting for YPG/PKK. Why? Check the map. Oil companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> American mercenaries fighting for YPG/PKK. Why? Check the map. Oil companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138934


Its somehow funny how our separatists are cheering that Peshmerga is getting attention in Turkey, in the end of the day these Peshmerga are there to save our cheap oil source but i dont expect critical thinking from those guys. 

Let the Oil flow and the weapons speak, this is Middle East, either you play by the game or you go down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

xenon54 said:


> Its somehow funny how our separatists are cheering that Peshmerga is getting attention in Turkey, in the end of the day these Peshmerga are there to save our cheap oil source but i dont expect critical thinking from those guys.
> 
> Let the Oil flow and the weapons speak, this is Middle East, either you play by the game or you go down.


not only save the oil source, but also to serve as extra cannon fodder since pkk/pyd want all the help they need. US has been pressuring Turkey since a long time, no way our govt would suddenly give in to such a pressure. i am confident that our govt have their plan and reason to allow peshmerga through. we shouldnt take pkk/pyd supporters serious, they are at a point where they are prepared to bend and lick every boot to secure some support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

@islamrules What is the idea of Sahwat of ISIL? What is the status and history of Sahwat in islam?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*31 October 2014*

The most significant developments today are the continuing military operations in *Anbar*, especially in *Hit* township, and the aftermath of the massacre in which at least 238 men were shot to death in the *Zuwaya* area in the extreme southwest of the township. Security forces have launched a campaign against the locations of ISIL gunmen; there were intermittent fierce clashes. News reports confirmed by our sources indicate that ISIL has executed the top sheikh of the _Bu-Nimr_ tribe, after having abducted him five days ago.
In *Fallujah*, a preliminary count has confirmed that 4 residents have been killed and 11 wounded by the bombardment exchanges between the security forces on the city's perimeter and ISIL gunmen within the city that they have been holding for nearly 10 months.
The *Anbar* Council has decided today to close the Al-Ma'arif University, run by the Al-Sa'adi tribe and owned by _Sheikh Abdul-Malik Al-Sa'adi_, because of the alleged role of Al-Sa'adi in 'supporting terrorism.'
In *Ramadi*, the intensity of military operations has receded, particularly in the central districts where a few families have been returning to their homes.
During the past two days two attacks have been launched: first on the *Bu-Mahal* area in northeastern *Ramadi* that had been held by ISIL gunmen. The second was in the central*Mu'allimeen* district. The operations, and the killing of ISIL gunmen has provided a morale boost for the fighters, especially the tribal fighters.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 31 October 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> American mercenaries fighting for YPG/PKK. Why? Check the map. Oil companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138934




you cant be serious?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


fucking animals, fucking saudi terrorist shit. not a single one of them are iraqi. no words to have disgusting this is 






for all ayn al arab voters, this is your daesh


----------



## SALMAN F

Alienoz_TR said:


> American mercenaries fighting for YPG/PKK. Why? Check the map. Oil companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138934


They aren't mercenaries they are some volunteers


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They aren't mercenaries they are some volunteers



They're Kurds, who were living in the US


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> They're Kurds, who were living in the US


No the guy with the machine gun is american he have Facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Saudi ISIL Militants Filmed Laughing at How They Will Share Yazidi Female Sex Slaves*

A recent video has emerged from the northern Iraqi city of Mosul that shows militants belonging to the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) excited as they discuss that they are on the day when they will sell and buy Yazidi female captives that are treated as sex slaves. Most of those filmed are believed to be Saudi from their accent.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation Map as 1 November 2014


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> They're Kurds, who were living in the US



all 3 are americans


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> *Saudi ISIL Militants Filmed Laughing at How They Will Share Yazidi Female Sex Slaves*
> 
> A recent video has emerged from the northern Iraqi city of Mosul that shows militants belonging to the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) excited as they discuss that they are on the day when they will sell and buy Yazidi female captives that are treated as sex slaves. Most of those filmed are believed to be Saudi from their accent.


LOL, I think this is fake. Who would buy this?
















PKK scum is just as guilty as ISIS. They are sending these young girls to their death while they are sitting in Kandil.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*MPs are demanding the formation of an air force for Kurdistan Government*

02/11/2014
Dilshad Ahmed

Draft resolution was submitted to the Presidency of the Kurdistan Parliament, regarding the need for the formation of a subsidiary for an air-force for Peshmerga, and the sponsors of the project pointed to the existence of 92 Kurdish pilot he stressed KRG can benefit from their expertise in the formation of that force.

Deputy Peshmerga Affairs Committee in the Parliament of Kurdistan Dler Maota announced during a special statement, that the draft resolution, which was submitted to the chairman of the parliament, aims to establish Kurdistan air force, in addition to the plant for the manufacture of weapons and ammunition.

The MP explained, "the Kurdistan Region has no air force at a time when there are 92 pilots in the Iraqi Air Force, 12 of them have returned to the region, while 80 other pilots are still on duty in their barracks", he said, adding: "The presence of those Military experience will be instrumental in the formation of Kurdistan air force. "

Maota added: "It is scheduled to put the draft resolution on the agenda for the meetings of Parliament debates and then have it put to the vote, and if approved it will be sent to the Council of Ministers and the relevant authorities".

He criticized the Vice-Chairman of the Committee of Peshmerga Affairs, the inability of the government to build a plant for weapons and ammunition during the past twenty years, which has led to the subordination of the region to the terms of states that give arms and ammunition to the Peshmerga forces.

بەپێی پرۆژەیەك هێزی ئاسمانی كوردستان دادەمەزرێت

هەرێمی كوردستان هێزی ئاسمانی پێكدەهێنێت


----------



## Serpentine

*Saudi ISIL Militants Filmed Laughing at How They Will Share Yazidi Female Sex Slaves*





@1000 

How genuine is this video?


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> @1000
> 
> How genuine is this video?



subtitles are correct, some stated they were joking sarcastically but with the magazine of ISIS 'Dabiq' stating that Yazidis were taken as slaves it's most likely true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

New commander of the Iraqi army is Nasser al Hiti, a former republican guard from Anbar Hit ( Sunni ) 
Nassir al-Hiti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





The minister of defense is a Sunni from Mosul, there will be 30K volunteers from Anbar to be trained by the west to take the fight on ISIS. 


*Nevertheless the above will still be called majoos.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> New commander of the Iraqi army is Nasser al Hiti, a former republican guard from Anbar Hit ( Sunni )
> Nassir al-Hiti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 142330
> 
> 
> The minister of defense is a Sunni from Mosul, there will be 30K volunteers from Anbar to be trained by the west to take the fight on ISIS.
> 
> *Nevertheless the above will still be called majoos.*



The guy on the right? Isn't he a bit young? I'm a fan of young commanders though, they are ready to take more risks and don't always stick to traditionalism in armed forces, also they tend to use more modern ways and means of warfare.


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> The guy on the right? Isn't he a bit young? I'm a fan of young commanders though, they are ready to take more risks and don't always stick to traditionalism in armed forces, also they tend to use more modern ways and means of warfare.



He isn't as old as the former 2 Qanbar and Ghaidan 60+ but what does that matter anyway, the current war is way different then the conventional war of the 80's so the experience of Qanbar and Ghaidan is outdated and they've proven to be useless at top of command, since incompetence is widespread not in 1 division blame goes to the top. Nasser is 2 ranks lower then the former 2 but I think it's a good choice to put him in control, better younger officers who are motivated and still have the capacity to learn about COIN insurgency rather then old veterans without energy just collecting their paycheck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> He isn't as old as the former 2 Qanbar and Ghaidan 60+ but what does that matter anyway, the current war is way different then the conventional war of the 80's so the experience of Qanbar and Ghaidan is outdated and they've proven to be useless at top of command, since incompetence is widespread not in 1 division blame goes to the top. Nasser is 2 ranks lower then the former 2 but I think it's a good choice to put him in control, better younger officers who are motivated and still have the capacity to learn about COIN insurgency rather then old veterans without energy just collecting their paycheck.


Indeed, as I said in previous post, I'm a fan of younger commanders, sometimes you have to screw the experience, we saw what it did in Mosul and Tikrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Good news for Iraq


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS attracts attention of radicals in Pakistan, Afghanistan*





ISLAMABAD (AFP) - The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) is starting to attract the attention of radicals in Pakistan and Afghanistan, long a cradle for Islamist militancy, unnerving authorities who fear a potential violent contagion.

Far from the militants' self-proclaimed "caliphate" in Iraq and Syria, the name of ISIS has cropped up several times in jihadi circles in recent weeks in Pakistan and Afghanistan, the historic homeland of the Taleban and Al-Qaeda.

Leaflets calling for support for ISIS were seen in parts of north-west Pakistan, and at least five Pakistani Taleban commanders and three lesser cadres from the Afghan Taleban have pledged their support.

Pro-ISIS slogans have appeared on walls in several cities in both countries and in Kabul University, where a number of students were arrested. Militant, security and official sources questioned by AFP in recent weeks say these are local, individual initiatives, and at this stage ISIS has not established a presence in the region. But the success of ISIS in the Middle East is unsettling many of those charged with keeping a lid on Afghanistan and Pakistan's myriad extremist groups.

"ISIS is becoming the major inspiration force for both violent and non-violent religious groups in the region," Pakistani security analyst Amir Rana told AFP.

- Warning letter -

Earlier this month, Pakistan's National Counter Terrorism Agency wrote to a dozen government agencies warning them to be on their guard against the ISIS group.

"The successes of ISIS play a very dangerous, inspirational role in Pakistan, where more than 200 organisations are operational," the agency said.

The letter came as the Pakistani army fights a major offensive in insurgent bastions of the tribal north-west, which appears to be weakening its major enemies, the Tehreek-e-Taleban Pakistan (TTP) and allied Al-Qaeda fighters.

Following the army offensive, the TTP, a coalition of disparate militant groups, has fragmented into rival factions over recent weeks, fuelling rumours that the movement could be overtaken by ISIS.

The TTP say they broadly support both the ISIS militants and Al-Qaeda. They also say say they have sent 1,000 fighters in recent years to help the militant struggle in Syria - an estimate confirmed by a Pakistani government source - and plan to send 700 more.

But if ISIS militants one day envisage extending their influence in Afghanistan and Pakistan, the world's only Islamic state with nuclear weapons, they will have to either defy or find an accommodation with the two countries' Taleban movements.

Currently both the TTP and the Afghan Taleban officially recognise only one leader, Mullah Omar, and a senior Afghan cadre told AFP that ISIS was wrong to declare a caliphate.

"The Taleban and their supporters say that 'amir-ul-momineen' (the commander of the faithful) has already been chosen," the commander told AFP, rejecting ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

- Money, money, money -

So far, the Taleban and Al-Qaeda's new South Asia wing have steered clear of criticising ISIS, maintaining a united front against "Western aggression".

US officials say the group is generating tens of millions of dollars a month from black market oil sales, ransoms and extortion. This financial heft is proving a big draw - including for the five Pakistani Taleban commanders who announced their support for the ISIS.

"The splinter groups are facing financial crisis, so they are contacting Daesh," a senior militant told AFP. Daesh is another name for ISIS.

To spread in the region, ISIS must also eat away at the authority of the state - but, unlike Iraq and Syria, Pakistani state structures look solid and are supported by a powerful army.

Afghanistan, much more fragile, is more worrying - particularly Kunar and Nuristan, mountainous provinces on the Pakistani border, which have long been refuges for militants from the hardline branch of Islam espoused by ISIS and Al-Qaeda.

"The authorities' fear is that IS will join up with the TTP and other extremist groups and from there spread on both sides of the border," said analyst Rana.

Several sources say that in Kunar there is at least one camp training hundreds of fighters sympathetic to ISIS.

Away from the camps, there is a danger that the ISIS militants could attract more and more young Afghans and Pakistanis through their propaganda on Facebook and Twitter.

"People here face problems with the lack of justice, the corruption and the inefficiency of the state, and therefore they need a counter-narrative, and ISIS provides one with religious content," said Tahirul Ashrafi, head of the Pakistan's Ulema Council, seen as close to the authorities.

In the short-term, the big fear in Pakistan stems from the ISIS group's sectarian agenda, more extreme and more explicit than that of Al-Qaeda, heightened by its fight against majority Shiite governments in Iraq and Syria.

Violence against minority Shiite Muslims, who make up about 20 per cent of Pakistan's population, has hit record levels in recent years and there are concerns ISIS could energise sectarian groups even further.

ISIS attracts attention of radicals in Pakistan, Afghanistan


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Bombings targeting pilgrims heading to Karbala leave 36 dead*
*Updated at 2:00 pm (GMT +2): *Weekend bombings in the Baghdad area killed at least 36 people, just days ahead of major Shia religious commemorations that face significant danger from militants, security and medical officials said.

A car bomb targeting Shia pilgrims killed 12 people in Baghdad on Sunday, police and hospital sources said.

In the deadliest attack, a suicide bomber detonated an explosives-rigged truck at the checkpoint leading to southern Baghdad, killing at least 20 people and wounding at least 53 on Saturday.

The truck blew up on Baghdad's Palestine Street near a tent serving water and tea to pilgrims, hundreds of thousands of whom will travel to Karbala, south of Baghdad, for the Ashura commemorations, which peak on Tuesday.

Thousands of tents serving refreshments to pilgrims across the capital, and the main route to Karbala, the shrine city where Imam Hussein is buried, passes through the checkpoint that was bombed on Saturday.

Security officials said the suicide bombing was the only attack in the area, while a medical official said a car bomb also hit shops in nearby Yusifiyah also contributed to the toll.

Pilgrims taking part in Ashura commemorations, which marks the death of Imam Hussein, one of the most revered figures in Shia Islam, have been targeted in attacks that have killed dozens in past years.

Last year, a triple attack on the pilgrims during the tenth day of Ashura processions, which marks the climax of the commemoration, killed 41 people.

An estimated 20 million people visited Karbala during the 40th day of Ashura in December 2013, making it the world’s largest peaceful gathering of people in one place for a single event.

This year's march to Karbala is set to be more dangerous than most, with Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) – which considers Shiites heretics and frequently attacks them – in control of territories along the way and of large areas of Iraq.

Bombings targeting pilgrims heading to Karbala leave 36 dead | Al Akhbar English


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Security sources: Clashes broke out between ‪#‎IS‬ and the Shia militias near Balad district. The sources said, its feared IS to take control over ‪#‎Baghdad‬ highway if reinforcements would not be sent to ‪#‎Shia‬ militias.

Rudaw English - Security sources: Clashes broke out... | Facebook

Some pro-IS sources claim that tens of Kurds were ambushed and killed by IS near Jalawla, Diyala Province. Unconfirmed.


----------



## ای ایران

Alienoz_TR said:


> *ISIS attracts attention of radicals in Pakistan, Afghanistan*
> View attachment 142449
> 
> ISLAMABAD (AFP) - The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) is starting to attract the attention of radicals in Pakistan and Afghanistan, long a cradle for Islamist militancy, unnerving authorities who fear a potential violent contagion.
> 
> Far from the militants' self-proclaimed "caliphate" in Iraq and Syria, the name of ISIS has cropped up several times in jihadi circles in recent weeks in Pakistan and Afghanistan, the historic homeland of the Taleban and Al-Qaeda.
> 
> Leaflets calling for support for ISIS were seen in parts of north-west Pakistan, and at least five Pakistani Taleban commanders and three lesser cadres from the Afghan Taleban have pledged their support.
> 
> Pro-ISIS slogans have appeared on walls in several cities in both countries and in Kabul University, where a number of students were arrested. Militant, security and official sources questioned by AFP in recent weeks say these are local, individual initiatives, and at this stage ISIS has not established a presence in the region. But the success of ISIS in the Middle East is unsettling many of those charged with keeping a lid on Afghanistan and Pakistan's myriad extremist groups.
> 
> "ISIS is becoming the major inspiration force for both violent and non-violent religious groups in the region," Pakistani security analyst Amir Rana told AFP.
> 
> - Warning letter -
> 
> Earlier this month, Pakistan's National Counter Terrorism Agency wrote to a dozen government agencies warning them to be on their guard against the ISIS group.
> 
> "The successes of ISIS play a very dangerous, inspirational role in Pakistan, where more than 200 organisations are operational," the agency said.
> 
> The letter came as the Pakistani army fights a major offensive in insurgent bastions of the tribal north-west, which appears to be weakening its major enemies, the Tehreek-e-Taleban Pakistan (TTP) and allied Al-Qaeda fighters.
> 
> Following the army offensive, the TTP, a coalition of disparate militant groups, has fragmented into rival factions over recent weeks, fuelling rumours that the movement could be overtaken by ISIS.
> 
> The TTP say they broadly support both the ISIS militants and Al-Qaeda. They also say say they have sent 1,000 fighters in recent years to help the militant struggle in Syria - an estimate confirmed by a Pakistani government source - and plan to send 700 more.
> 
> But if ISIS militants one day envisage extending their influence in Afghanistan and Pakistan, the world's only Islamic state with nuclear weapons, they will have to either defy or find an accommodation with the two countries' Taleban movements.
> 
> Currently both the TTP and the Afghan Taleban officially recognise only one leader, Mullah Omar, and a senior Afghan cadre told AFP that ISIS was wrong to declare a caliphate.
> 
> "The Taleban and their supporters say that 'amir-ul-momineen' (the commander of the faithful) has already been chosen," the commander told AFP, rejecting ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.
> 
> - Money, money, money -
> 
> So far, the Taleban and Al-Qaeda's new South Asia wing have steered clear of criticising ISIS, maintaining a united front against "Western aggression".
> 
> US officials say the group is generating tens of millions of dollars a month from black market oil sales, ransoms and extortion. This financial heft is proving a big draw - including for the five Pakistani Taleban commanders who announced their support for the ISIS.
> 
> "The splinter groups are facing financial crisis, so they are contacting Daesh," a senior militant told AFP. Daesh is another name for ISIS.
> 
> To spread in the region, ISIS must also eat away at the authority of the state - but, unlike Iraq and Syria, Pakistani state structures look solid and are supported by a powerful army.
> 
> Afghanistan, much more fragile, is more worrying - particularly Kunar and Nuristan, mountainous provinces on the Pakistani border, which have long been refuges for militants from the hardline branch of Islam espoused by ISIS and Al-Qaeda.
> 
> "The authorities' fear is that IS will join up with the TTP and other extremist groups and from there spread on both sides of the border," said analyst Rana.
> 
> Several sources say that in Kunar there is at least one camp training hundreds of fighters sympathetic to ISIS.
> 
> Away from the camps, there is a danger that the ISIS militants could attract more and more young Afghans and Pakistanis through their propaganda on Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> "People here face problems with the lack of justice, the corruption and the inefficiency of the state, and therefore they need a counter-narrative, and ISIS provides one with religious content," said Tahirul Ashrafi, head of the Pakistan's Ulema Council, seen as close to the authorities.
> 
> In the short-term, the big fear in Pakistan stems from the ISIS group's sectarian agenda, more extreme and more explicit than that of Al-Qaeda, heightened by its fight against majority Shiite governments in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> Violence against minority Shiite Muslims, who make up about 20 per cent of Pakistan's population, has hit record levels in recent years and there are concerns ISIS could energise sectarian groups even further.
> 
> ISIS attracts attention of radicals in Pakistan, Afghanistan


This wont change anything in those two countries. If people defect from the Taliban to IS it doesnt really matter because they're still the same people with the same capabilities (or lack thereof) whatever label they put on themselves. Joining IS doesnt somehow make them more dangerous or militarily capable. The threat would be to Iraq and Syria if these Taliban defectors and others were to relocate there to reinforce IS ranks, because for sure no IS fighters are going to relocate themselves to Afghanistan and Pakistan to fight against those two states which at present, are wholly irrelevant to IS' Caliphate project in the Middle East.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528973103490011136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528986237852319744


----------



## 1000

Arabic news reports death of ISIS official spokesmen al adnani in western Anbar province


----------



## ghoul

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528973103490011136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528986237852319744



She must have a serious death wish that she is staying in Iraq. After seeing what they did to other western journalists, she should take the next flight out.


----------



## atatwolf

*Peshmerga leave Turkish restaurant ‘without paying’ *




Some 80 Peshmerga fighters stopped off late Wednesday at the Demirol motorway services restaurant just outside the city of Sanliurfa - and left a bill amounting to $473. (Shutterstock)

Text size A A A
By Al Arabiya News | Staff writer
Friday, 31 October 2014
They came, they saw and they left, purportedly, without paying the bill.

Amid confusion over the plans of the Iraqi Kurdish Peshmerga fighters set to cross from Turkey to fight militants in Kobane, one contingent ate a full meal in a Turkish restaurant without paying the hefty bill, the Hurriyet daily reported Friday, according to Agence France-Presse.

Some 80 Peshmerga fighters stopped off late Wednesday at the Demirol motorway services restaurant just outside the city of Sanliurfa as they travelled from Iraq through Turkey to the border with Syria.

Enjoying the spicy local specialty of Urfa Kebab, as well as soup, beans and rice, the party of 80 worked up a bill of 1,040 Turkish lira ($473).

“The Peshmerga group left the restaurant without paying. So far there has been no sign of payment,” a restaurant source, who was not named, told Hurriyet.

“But we have kept the bills. And we are waiting for the payment,” the source added.

The paper later quoted one of the partners in the restaurant, Bekir Demirol, as saying that there had been a “misunderstanding”, and the bill was subsequently paid by the office of the Sanliurfa province governor.

“I looked today and the payment has arrived,” he told the paper.

However, contacted by the Hurriyet, the governor's office said it had made no payment and was not aware of receiving a bill.

The Peshmerga are supposed to cross into Syria to reinforce Syrian Kurdish fighters battling militants from the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) for control of the mainly Kurdish Syrian town of Kobane.
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/var...-Turkish-restaurant-without-paying-bill-.html


----------



## Ceylal

*Just What Americans Want to See: ISIS Posing with U.S. Made Weaponry, Including Tanks*
*Just What Americans Want to See: ISIS Posing with U.S. Made Weaponry, Including Tanks, More…
BY KEVIN BOYD (1 DAY AGO) | WORLD

IJRSHAREEMAIL
Part of President Obama’s strategy to destroy the Islamic State aka ISIS is to train local forces to engage them in combat on the ground. One of the major components of the strategy is to rebuild the Iraqi Army.

However, that appears not to be going well. This video shows that ISIS has attacked and destroyed a unit of the Iraqi military.

ISIS fighters also appear to be posing with a captured M1A1M Abrams battle tank, which was made in the U.S. and supplied to the Iraqis. The video also shows an Iraqi Army Humvee destroyed and an armored personnel carrier burning, most likely a U.S. supplied M113.

This video show that ISIS continues to inflict severe casualties on the Iraqi Army. This, combined with questions about the training of the Iraqi military, shows that relying on Iraqi forces alone to defeat ISIS will likely result in a long, bloody and futile war.

SHARE (17K SHARES)
by Taboola
Sponsored Links
From The Web

']Discover More than 10,000 Towns and Cities in Germany!German National Tourism




Your Cable Company Doesn’t Want You To Know This!The Motley Fool




15 Really Crazy X-Rays | CaliserCaliser



http://trc.taboola.com/ijreview/log...the&vi=1414967399720&p=cpxinteractive-sc&r=94
Booked! Celeb Mug ShotsP*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

‪#‎Peshmerga‬ commander: Coalition fighter jets have made 15 airstrikes against the ‪#‎IS‬ positions in Gwer front this evening after IS shelled #Peshmerga forces in the area.

Rudaw English - #Peshmerga commander: Coalition fighter... | Facebook


----------



## Alienoz_TR

VBIED attack in Baghdad.


----------



## Falcon29

@1000

Why aren't you updating this thread?


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> @1000
> 
> Why aren't you updating this thread?



Why should I update it ? once there's major new I post it either here on make a new thread.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Why should I update it ? once there's major new I post it either here on make a new thread.



What's the latest? Did Iraqi army recapture all of Tikrit?


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> What's the latest? Did Iraqi army recapture all of Tikrit?



Latest news is about Jurf al Sakhr, Amiriyat Fallujah, Anbar ( ISIS massacring Nimr tribe ), Baji city IA advancing etc.

@Hazzy997 your opinion about ISIS massacring 'your' fellow Sunni brothers ( al nimr tribe ) ?
What about ISIS admitting to use of sex slaves on video ?

You used to deny it.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Latest news is about Jurf al Sakhr, Amiriyat Fallujah, Anbar ( ISIS massacring Nimr tribe ), Baji city IA advancing etc.
> 
> @Hazzy997 your opinion about ISIS massacring 'your' fellow Sunni brothers ( al nimr tribe ) ?
> What about ISIS admitting to use of sex slaves on video ?
> 
> You used to deny it.



I really don't pay attention that much to events in ME like these ones. I lost hope in the people there.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIL fighters make gains in northern Iraq*

The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) has continued to gain ground in northern Iraq despite weeks of US-led air strikes, and are now moving closer to the Iraq-Kurdish city of Erbil.

ISIL fighters are battling Kurdish volunteer troops in the town of al-Kuwayr, about 60km southwest of Erbil.

However, national security expert Douglas Ollivant, of the New America Foundation, told Al Jazeera on Tuesday that for now there was no immediate threat of ISIL closing in on Erbil.

Ollivant said that it is likely that the armed group will concentrate on al-Kuwayr, as they face a stronger resistance from Kurdish fighters and US-led air power should they make their way further into Kurdish areas.

"There are significant defences between these towns and Erbil," he said. "Erbil and Baghdad are still safe at this point."

In the neigbouring province of Nineveh, Provincial Governor Atheel al-Nujaifi told Al Jazeera that he is co-ordinating with the Iraqi defence ministry to set up a force to liberate Mosul from ISIL.

"It is the time to start work on the exact plan to liberate Mosul," Nujaifi said, as he appealed for more weapons and resources to fight the armed group.

"It's a miserable situation now in Mosul," he said. "There's no electricity, no water and no healthcare."

*'Systematic executions'*

Just south of Mosul in Anbar Province, ISIL continued on Tuesday to lay siege to more than 500 families belonging to the Albu Nimr tribe in the town of Heet.

It has been reported that in recent days, over 200 tribe members have been executed, over old grudges since the tribe had been suspected of siding with US and Iraqi forces in the past.

Government officials told Al Jazeera that a "systematic executions" of the members of the tribe is still under way.

The officials said that they have found a mass grave in an isolated desert area north of Ramadi.

Between 2006 and 2007, the tribe members formed armed groups, called "Awakening councils" to fight al-Qaeda in Heet with the support and backing of the US.

*Day of mourning*

In the southern province of Karbala, huge crowds of Shias gathered to mark Ashoura, under tight security and in defiance of threats of more attacks from ISIL.

The commemoration passed without any major attacks across the country, but local media reported at least two explosions south of Baghdad.

Al Jazeera, however, cannot independently verify the number of people killed or wounded.

Sunni ISIL fighters long consider Shia as heretics and have targeted them in deadly attacks, killing more than 40 people in Baghdad in the 48 hours preceding Ashoura.

The commemoration marks the killing of Imam Hussein, the grandson of the Prophet Mohammed, by the army of the Caliph Yazid in 680 AD, which helped solidify the divide between what would become the Sunni and Shia branches of Islam.

ISIL fighters make gains in northern Iraq - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

*British troops to ‘train’ Iraqi forces for ISIS war*
By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
Wednesday, 5 November 2014

Britain is preparing to send troops to Iraq to train local security forces in their war against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) group, The Times newspaper reported Wednesday.

The British newspaper reported that officers are set to join an American headquarters in Baghdad that has been established to train Iraqi forces, and that training teams could also be sent to the autonomous Kurdish region.


The defense ministry declined to comment on the report but said an announcement would be forthcoming.

 Last month, the Ministry of Defense announced that a team of soldiers was training Kurdish Peshmerga fighters to use heavy machine guns supplied by Britain.

 Royal Air Force Tornado jets have also taken part in bombing raids in Iraq against ISIS, which has violently carved out large areas of control in Iraq and Syria and beheaded a series of Western hostages.

 However, Prime Minister David Cameron has ruled out sending ground troops into back into Iraq, wary of committing to a new conflict six months from a general election.

 The last British forces left Iraq in 2011, eight years after the U.S.-led invasion that overthrew dictator Saddam Hussein.

 (with Agence France-Presse)


_Last Update: Wednesday, 5 November 2014 KSA 07:39 - GMT 04:39 _

*-----*
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...05/British-troops-to-train-Iraqi-forces-.html
*-----*


----------



## F117

Canada's ISIS bomb attack destroyed heavy engineering equipment - Politics - CBC News

*Top general says Canadian fighter jets helped destroy equipment used to control part of Euphrates River*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Written by : Hamza Mustafa
on : Wednesday, 5 Nov, 2014

*ISIS seeking to eradicate Anbar’s Albunimr tribe: Iraqi MP*
_Extremist group exacting “indiscriminant revenge” against members of the tribe for their involvement in anti-ISIS Awakening movements in Anbar_



_Tribal fighters carry their weapons as they take part in an intensive security deployment against Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) militants in the town of Amiriyah Fallujah, in Anbar province, on October 31, 2014. (Reuters/Stringer)_​
Baghdad, _Asharq Al-Awsat_—The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) is practicing a “policy of genocide” against the Anbar province’s Albunimr tribe, taking “indiscriminate revenge” on its members, many of whom have participated in the Awakening movements fighting the extremist group in the western, Sunni-dominated province, an Iraqi MP and son of the leader of the tribe told _Asharq Al-Awsat_.

“This terrorist group [ISIS] has a hit-list of names of members of the Sahwa [Awakening] movements who also belong to the Albunimr tribe, and it has begun using a policy of genocide against them through the massacres it is carrying out on a daily basis,” Ghazi Al-Kaoud said on Tuesday.

Most of the tribe’s fighters in the movement had now made a “tactical withdrawal” to Haditha, Kaoud said, in order to regroup and begin planning the liberation of city of Hit from ISIS and “to avenge those members of the tribe who have been killed, because the majority of those of the tribe who remain [alive] comprise innocent civilians—men, women, students and children.”

He said the extremist group was now enacting an “policy of indiscriminant revenge” against all members of the Albunimr tribe, “beginning with the acts of mass murder it is carrying out against us on a daily basis, the latest of which came two days ago [Sunday], and we have received information that in this new massacre around 35 people were killed, bringing the total [number of Albunimr members] killed by ISIS to more than 500 people.

“This doesn’t include all the hundreds of families [from the tribe] who have been driven from their homes and pursued and blockaded in the desert, with no security forces reaching them to lift the blockade,” he added.

In a statement regarding the fight against ISIS in Anbar, Speaker of Parliament Jabouri said he had met with Kaoud, and added that it was now “incumbent upon the government and the international community to help . . . our tribes [in Anbar] who have proven their loyalty to Iraq and have given their blood for the country.”

He warned that if this did not happen, areas of Anbar such as Hit would be in danger of seeing “further massacres” by the extremist group and risked becoming a “new Kobani.”

Speaking of government efforts to help the tribe, Al-Kaoud said the leaders of the tribes had conducted “many meetings” with Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi, Defense Minister Khaled Al-Obaidi, and Speaker of Parliament Salim Al-Jabouri.

“We have received promises from them that they will soon begin military operations to liberate Hit and other areas of Anbar [under ISIS control]. But this will not be enough for us; we must take revenge on ISIS for the acts of murder it has committed against the Albunimr tribe,” Kaoud said.

Around 3,000 Shi’ite volunteer fighters, along with two regiments from the Iraqi military, have arrived in Anbar province in the last few days, having been airlifted to Habania Airport, east of Ramadi. They are now being transported to the Ain Al-Assad military base, some 43 miles (70 kilometers) west of the city to liberate western areas of the province such as Hit, which is currently under the control of ISIS.

Speaking of these reinforcements, Kaoud said: “These efforts are incredibly important for us as they embody the spirit of brotherliness between all Iraqis, and this proves that the plan ISIS has for dividing Iraqis has failed, since what we are seeing now is the complete opposite.”

“The arrival of these large numbers of Shi’ite brothers from Sadr City and others, as well as our brothers from southern tribes, came as a result of our calls for assistance that were directed to religious leaders and politicians from among our Shi’ite brothers, whose hearts are with us and whose swords are against our enemies.”

The Sunni-dominated Anbar province has, since the 2003 US-led invasion of Iraq, been a hotbed for sectarian tensions, with many Sunni extremist groups using this as a springboard to gain support there.

There have been fierce battles between the Iraqi army and ISIS in the city of Fallujah and the provincial capital Ramadi since the start of the year, with the extremist group taking control of parts of both cities for extended periods of time.

The ISIS advance coincided with mass demonstrations staged in the province, protesting against what residents deemed as policies of marginalization by the Shi’ite-dominated government of former prime minister Nuri Al-Maliki. The protests were later cleared forcibly by security forces, and one prominent Sunni MP in the province was killed in the process, sparking further unrest


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Thursday, November 6, 2014*

*Continued Clashes Between Militias & Peshmerga In Iraq’s Tuz Kharmato In Wake Of Sunni Cleansing*


In June 2014 the Islamic State (IS) swept into the Tuz Kharmato district of eastern Salahaddin as the Iraqi Security Forces (ISF) fell apart. Amerli, a small Shiite Turkmen town was surrounded in the process and held out for weeks against the insurgents. In September Kurdish peshmerga, the ISF, and militias launched an operation that freed the village. This then led to the clearing of the entire district. Many Sunni residents fled in the wake of the fighting or were forced out by the militias who considered them supporters of the insurgency. Now that many villages are either abandoned or being emptied a new conflict has emerged between the Kurds and militias over control of the district.





(_Wikipedia_)

Tuz Kharmato is a mixed area that is claimed by the Kurds as part of the disputed territories. In urban areas Kurds and Turkmen are the majorities, while in the rural regions Sunnis and Turkmen predominate. There have been long standing tensions between the Kurds and Turkmen who accuse the Kurds of hoarding power in their attempt to annex parts of the district. Disagreements between the two sides increased during the insurgent summer offensive.

When the ISF fled the Tuz district in June it opened up a whole new slew of problems. First, the Kurds moved into the disputed areas when the police and army disintegrated, but refused to protect non-Kurdish areas like Sulaiman Bek and Amerli. They also disbanded a Turkmen police force. In July a deal was cut, probably facilitated by Iran, that the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan (PUK), the major Kurdish party in Tuz would cooperate with Hadi Ameri’s Badr Organization to free Amerli from its siege by the Islamic State. That started in September with the ISF and militias moving in from one direction and the Kurds in from another, which eventually saved the town. Afterward, those forces would continue to work together to clear the entire district, which was achieved by October 9. During and after these security sweeps the Kurds accused militias of killing civilians they claimed were supporters of the Islamic State, and looting and burning homes all in an effort to force Sunnis out of the district. From September 16-17 for example, three Sunni homes were bombed. That same month a grave was found with six Sunni men who had been shot. Up to 7,000 families were said to have fled in the face of these attacks. The cooperation between the Kurds and militias would soon turn to competition after the district was freed.

Starting in September there have been increasing reports of confrontations and gunfire between the peshmerga and Badr Organization.September 19 Bas News reported that militias were stopping Kurds in the district. Later that month some militiamen refused to stop at a Kurdish checkpoint, which led to a scuffle. Badr came back with 20 pickup trucks full of fighters before tempers were calmed. October 3 a car bomb went off outside a PUK office. The Kurds thought a Turkmen had his car booby trapped by insurgents. The militias wanted to arrest him, but the peshmerga stopped them. That led to shots being fired and four people were wounded. Talks were held later to cool tensions. In another incident a Kurd complained to the PUK that he was assaulted at a Badr checkpoint leading to the peshmerga arresting some militiamen. Afterward, three PUK officials had their homes bombed and a Kurdish neighborhood was hit by mortar fire.October 18, the peshmerga fired on a Badr vehicles that didn’t stop at a checkpoint. That led to a larger gunfight with one Kurd and two militiamen wounded. Again, the two sides met to resolve the situation. Towards the end of October another similar event occurred when a Badr vehicle again didn’t stop at a checkpoint and shots were fired killing two militiamen and wounding four. Badr retaliated by arresting eight peshmerga. Two were later released, but Badr said it was going to take the remaining six to Baghdad for trial. Finally, onOctober 30 Badr fighters fired on a peshmerga checkpoint wounding two. Badr then tried to arrest one of the injured Kurds, only to take away ten Kurds total. Seven were let go, but the militiamen said they were taking the other three back to Baghdad with them. The cause of these increasingly violent confrontations is the fact that Badr is attempting to ally with the Shiite Turkmen in Tuz and lay claim to their towns and cities in the district. This directly challenges the Kurds’ desire to annex many of these same areas, which they say are historically theirs. The fact that there is no real government authority there given the security situation means that Tuz has become a lawless district. That leaves the men with guns to fight it out over who will have ultimate say in the region.

Tuz Kharmato points to the precarious situation of the Iraqi state. When the insurgent offensive started some areas like Tuz Kharmato were left to their own devices and that led to local forces to assert their control. That is now playing out with the increasing rivalry between the Badr Organization and the PUK and its peshmerga. Both sides want to create facts on the ground that will leave them in control of parts of the Tuz district, and that is leading to increasing armed confrontations. Even if the insurgency were turned back in the rest of the country this dispute would not be resolved. Baghdad is completely absent from the situation, and when and if it returns there’s no telling whether it will be able to solve the situation either. June changed more than just security in Iraq; it upset the working and political framework of entire regions of the country.

*SOURCES*

AIN, “Tuz Khormato district liberated from ISIL terrorists,” 10/9/14

Awara, Omar, “Shiite Militia Groups Attack Kurds in Amerli,” Bas News, 9/18/14
- “Shiite Militia Arrest Number of Peshmerga,” Bas News, 10/27/14

Margon, Sarah, “For Iraq’s Sunnis, sectarian militias pose an extra threat,” Washington Post, 10/24/14

National Iraqi News Agency, “Joint Forces Liberate Five Villages West of Tuz,” 10/1/14

Rudaw, “Shia militiamen arrest Peshmerga near Kirkuk,” 10/30/14

Sadiq, Hoshmand, “Clashes Between Shiite Militia and Peshmerga Near Kirkuk,” Bas News, 10/18/14

van den Toorn, Christine, Lacky, Shwan, “Shootout between ‘allies’ underscores Iraq divisions,” Iraq Oil Report, 10/8/14


Posted by Joel Wing at 7:09 AM


----------



## 1000

Of course, militias cleaned Toz Khormato from ISIS, then afterwards Kurds come in with their flags claiming it's their land, leeches.

Besides most inhabitants are Turkmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

F117 said:


> Canada's ISIS bomb attack destroyed heavy engineering equipment - Politics - CBC News
> 
> *Top general says Canadian fighter jets helped destroy equipment used to control part of Euphrates River*
> View attachment 145861


Someone should tell these Canadians, if you don't know how to fight, then stay the hell out of it, you make more troubles. No need for all the postures that you are 'striking' IS in Iraq. U.S strikes are more than enough, though even those have beared no serious results either.


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> Someone should tell these Canadians, if you don't know how to fight, then stay the hell out of it, you make more troubles. No need for all the postures that you are 'striking' IS in Iraq. U.S strikes are more than enough, though even those have beared no serious results either.



I think it's a good intended airstrike, ISIS used the river to overflow the area with water causing obstacles for any ground force to advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Of course, militias cleaned Toz Khormato from ISIS, then afterwards Kurds come in with their flags claiming it's their land, leeches.
> 
> Besides most inhabitants are Turkmen.



leeches? Who are the ones who have been sucking Kurdish oil from Kirkuk, Xanaqin the last 100 years? Who built their entire country from Kurdish oil while Kurds got no share. And you still want to claim it back. Good luck trying.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> leeches? Who are the ones who have been sucking Kurdish oil from Kirkuk, Xanaqin the last 100 years? Who built their entire country from Kurdish oil while Kurds got no share. And you still want to claim it back. Good luck trying.



Those cities were stablished by the Semetic entities, not Indo-Europeans ( you ). Arbil was built with oil from Iraq, it's an Assyrian city ( Arbela ) which you want to name Hewler.

Leeches indeed, what else do you call people living of others ? your choice whether you want to use a less offensive word but I prefer to call it for what it is. The same gypsies all over Europe whom are begging which you complained about, they are leeches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

Al-Kurdi said:


> leeches? Who are the ones who have been sucking Kurdish oil from Kirkuk, Xanaqin the last 100 years? Who built their entire country from Kurdish oil while Kurds got no share. And you still want to claim it back. Good luck trying.


the irony, Turkish govt is increasing its investments in SE of Turkey, yet the pkk/pyd you love so much object and destroy whatever they can to keep the region unsafe, underdeveloped, backward. in Turkey you pkk/pyd kind are the one leeching, yet complaining. perhaps we should reverse the deal with Iran so we can get our Turkmen bros back and you can go back to Iran. less pkk problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Those cities were stablished by the Semetic entities, not Indo-Europeans ( you ). Arbil was built with oil from Iraq, it's an Assyrian city ( Arbela ) which you want to name Hewler.
> 
> Leeches indeed, what else do you call people living of others ? your choice whether you want to use a less offensive word but I prefer to call it for what it is. The same gypsies all over Europe whom are begging which you complained about, they are leeches.



iraqis perhaps living of Kurdish oil since the last 100 years. 3 of your presidents were gypsies then. since the times of the Medes Kirkuk has been Kurdish, even in this day it is Kurdish even though the average iraqi familiy is having +20 kids just to change the demographics of the city it won't change. Why do you think the brits didn't allow Kurds to have their independance because they found oil in Kirkuk/ Xanaqin region. First oil was drilled on Kurdish land, not iraqi or arab land. All that pride Ba'ath Iraq belived they had over the rest of the Arab world was built on Kurdish oil.


----------



## 1000

20+ kids ? lol

Kurds are the ones mass breeding, just look at the demographics maps of provinces in Turkey, most kids are born in the South East..

Cretins coming with fake information are unworthy to argue with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Those cities were stablished by the Semetic entities, not Indo-Europeans ( you ). Arbil was built with oil from Iraq, it's an Assyrian city ( Arbela ) which you want to name Hewler.
> 
> Leeches indeed, what else do you call people living of others ? your choice whether you want to use a less offensive word but I prefer to call it for what it is. The same gypsies all over Europe whom are begging which you complained about, they are leeches.



just for you my gutter rat jump to 4:10


----------



## 1000

I care so much about what some old ancient people say, probably angry cause those gutter Arabs fought the British, let them enjoy their tea and fruit you gave them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> 20+ kids ? lol
> 
> Kurds are the ones mass breeding, just look at the demographics maps of provinces in Turkey, most kids are born in the South East..
> 
> Cretins coming with fake information are unworthy to argue with.



that's because they are poor, anywhere in the world it is the same pattern. but in kirkuk you do it because that is all you know.



1000 said:


> I care so much about what some old ancient people say, probably angry cause those gutter Arabs fought the British, let them enjoy their tea and fruit you gave them.



the entire documentary was about the Kurdish rebellion against the British for not allowing the Kurds their own country. Afraid that is would be too linked with Turkey. and of course the oil. Look at the doc, they are the ones perhaps slaughtered thousand of Kurds, doesn't matter women, child or man. All. While they had all fo you under their fingers, Kurds refused.

It's funny because you guys just love to post pictures of old iraq, with your brittish double deckers, girls with dresses and all. lol

But despite all that, they seem to favor Kurds more despite they did not allow themselves to go under the rule of anyone. And that is coming from old men still beliving in imperialism and what not


----------



## Cossack25A1

Since Republicans in the US has Congress....
-----
*Central Command general to ISIS: We can hear you*
By *Eric Marrapodi,* CNN
November 6, 2014 -- Updated 2343 GMT (0743 HKT)
*
(CNN)* -- The top U.S. military commander in the fight against ISIS said airstrikes are working to erode the terror group's capabilities and warned militants that the U.S. military is listening to them.

Army Gen. Lloyd Austin, who heads the U.S. Central Command, made those remarks at an event Thursday with the Atlantic Council, which was moderated by CNN anchor and Chief Washington Correspondent Jake Tapper.

"I'm confident we're having the desired effects," Austin said of airstrikes in Syria and Iraq aimed at ISIS.

"What we want to do is take away the enemies' ability to command and control, his ability to sustain himself, his ability to project combat power and his ability to move forces back and forth across the Iraq/Syria border."


*Latest strikes target Khorasan group*

Austin said coalition airstrikes on Wednesday were focused on the Khorasan group. Senior military officials told CNN one of the targets was French bomb-maker David Drugeon. Austin said the military was still assessing the impact of those strikes and would not say whether or not Drugeon was killed.


But, he noted that "any time we can take their leadership out that's a good thing."

Austin said there is evidence that the U.S.-led coalition is gaining the upper hand against ISIS.

"They are afraid to congregate in any sizable formation. They know if we can see them, we're going to engage them and we're going to hit what we're aiming at."


*We can hear you...*

Austin also said the strikes have significantly degraded the group's ability to communicate and added the coalition was able to listen in on ISIS communications.

"As we listen to them, we know that the impact of the precision strikes is demoralizing to them."

The general responded to questions about ISIS militants getting access to warplanes, after the militants were seen on their social media channels with a number of captured aircraft.

"I don't think that's currently a significant threat. I know I have some fighter pilots who are hopeful that happens," he said, drawing chuckles from the crowd.

ISIS still has the capability to continue in the fight, the general said, despite what he pointed to as successes from the coalition side.

"I think the question is how soon can we get the Iraqi military up to speed to do what they need to do to hold those gains."

Austin acknowledged the ISIS propaganda effort was having a major impact in recruitment for the group."They really understand the value of dominating the media space. I think they're about as good as I've seen."

He said their numbers of committed fighters was likely between 9,000-17,000, a figure much lower than previous U.S. estimates.

Austin echoed other comments from military leaders that the fight against ISIS will be years long but said, "I don't see it as decades. I see it as years."


*'Turkey has skin in the game'*

One member of the coalition has caused a certain amount of controversy. Turkey has limited use of its airspace and military bases despite pledging to help in the effort.

"Turkey has skin in the game here, obviously. It's got a set of concerns and we need to be mindful of that," Austin said, adding that the coalition would "get it done" with or without more support from the Turks.

"The more access and over-flight rights we can get, the better off we'll be."

Tapper asked about speculation ISIS was receiving financing from U.S. ally Qatar, and how successful the coalition had been at stopping the outside funding of the group.

"I think some things have been done but I think most folks in U.S. government will tell you, there's a lot more work that can be done and needs to be done," Austin said.

The event was open to the media but cameras were prohibited from filming the session and a previously scheduled live stream of the event by the Atlantic Council was canceled at the request of CENTCOM.

CENTCOM said it agreed to the event under the auspices that it was a "scholarly discussion." CNN and other broadcast outlets protested the decision.

-----
Central Command general to ISIS: We can hear you - CNN.com
-----


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> يؤكدون السيطرة على منطقة الحقلانية احدى نواحي التابعة لـ #حديثة من قبل جنود دولة الخلافة نسأل الله ان يمكن الاخوة من رقاب المرتدين





> اقتحام مقر سرية للجيش الصفوي قرب سد حديثة، مما أدى لهلاك من فيها وغنم أسلحة وذخيرة ومن ثم إحراقها



Hadem_News | Facebook

IS attacked Haqlaniyah district of Haditha and took over it. And destroyed a column of Iraqi troops near Haditha dam.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Seen reports. USAF air-dropped for second time weapons to IS around Jalawla, Diyala Province.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> leeches? Who are the ones who have been sucking Kurdish oil from Kirkuk, Xanaqin the last 100 years? Who built their entire country from Kurdish oil while Kurds got no share. And you still want to claim it back. Good luck trying.


Since when these lands were kurdish let alone the oil in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530787884081881088


----------



## Ceylal

Republicans take over the congress and the house...Obama sent another 1500 troops to Iraq


----------



## Falcon29

Ceylal said:


> Republicans take over the congress and the house...Obama sent another 1500 troops to Iraq



'Train'? Obviously they're on the ground leading the counter-offensives.


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> 'Train'? Obviously they're on the ground leading the counter-offensives.



There is no reported U.S army personnel involvement in any battle in Iraq.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> There is no reported U.S army personnel involvement in any battle in Iraq.



'Advisers', you know what it means.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> 'Train'? Obviously they're on the ground leading the counter-offensives.


You don't need 1500 people to train an army. US found out the Kurds can't fight and will use these 1500 real soldiers to protect consulate and if needed evacuate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> You don't need 1500 people to train an army. US found out the Kurds can't fight and will use these 1500 real soldiers to protect consulate and if needed evacuate.



The latest reports over the past weeks indicate that IS is losing a lot of ground so I don't believe the Consulate will be under any threat. The Kurds got a lot of air support so it seems they've secured a large amount of the north which is surprising. Kurds are big obstacle to IS, if they lose ground it will open way for IS to encircle Iraqi forces and head to Baghdad.


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> There is no reported U.S army personnel involvement in any battle in Iraq.


They are now. The bombing in Syria by US planes is more precise now, that is in itself ,an indication of the presence of American SF on the ground.


----------



## Alienoz_TR




----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531046710530019328


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> You don't need 1500 people to train an army. US found out the Kurds can't fight and will use these 1500 real soldiers to protect consulate and if needed evacuate.



How many people do you need to train an army then if it's 300K personnel you need to train


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> 'Train'? Obviously they're on the ground leading the counter-offensives.



Video's of the todays & yesterdays Baiji army offensive shows no US forces, I doubt any Americans will be fighting theres no need and they don't want it. If anything they will use the Apaches and AC-130's more often taking risks.


----------



## atatwolf

1000 said:


> How many people do you need to train an army then if it's 300K personnel you need to train


I doubt they have 300k soldiers. If KRG really has that amount and was overrun by 10 000 invading ISIS militia during siege of Erbil. It only says that no matter what kind of training they get (after the years of training they already gotten from US/Germany/Israel), fancy clothing and toys they receive, it won't matter. They aren't fighting material. Wearing an US uniform doesn't make you a better fighter. Peshmerga are just clowns with fancy US clothing and with a big mouth. Mark my words.


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> I doubt they have 300k soldiers. If KRG really has that amount and was overrun by 10 000 invading ISIS militia during siege of Erbil. It only says that no matter what kind of training they get (after the years of training they already gotten from US/Germany/Israel), fancy clothing and toys they receive, it won't matter. They aren't fighting material.



No not KRG, but those 1500 aren't just for KRG they're to be sent to Baghdad and Arbil. For training and other commander positions it's a normal number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Hazzy997 said:


> The latest reports over the past weeks indicate that IS is losing a lot of ground so I don't believe the Consulate will be under any threat. The Kurds got a lot of air support so it seems they've secured a large amount of the north which is surprising. Kurds are big obstacle to IS, if they lose ground it will open way for IS to encircle Iraqi forces and head to Baghdad.



Kurds can't fight 
We've been training Iraqi/Afghani forces for well over a decade and yet the Kurds are handling just fine with less training and equipment.

we should of backed then long ago 
it's all about morale and motivation and the Kurds have those two traits.


----------



## atatwolf

C130 said:


> Kurds can't fight
> We've been training Iraqi/Afghani forces for well over a decade and yet the Kurds are handling just fine with less training and equipment.
> 
> we should of backed then long ago
> it's all about morale and motivation and the Kurds have those two traits.


Your fancy dressed clowns in US uniforms haven't made an inch of an advance on ISIS. Putting aside the media hype. They haven't been any better than Iraqi forces. Having fancy US uniforms don't make you a better fighter


----------



## C130

atatwolf said:


> Your fancy dressed clowns in US uniforms haven't made an inch of an advance on ISIS. Putting aside the media hype. They haven't been any better than Iraqi forces. Having fancy US uniforms don't make you a better fighter




fancy U.S uniforms


----------



## Falcon29

C130 said:


> Kurds can't fight
> We've been training Iraqi/Afghani forces for well over a decade and yet the Kurds are handling just fine with less training and equipment.
> 
> we should of backed then long ago
> it's all about morale and motivation and the Kurds have those two traits.



Why are you quoting me? I wasn't the one who said that.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531010391871332352


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Fresh Iraq blasts kill at least 31 in Baghdad*

By Staff writer, Al Arabiya News 
Saturday, 8 November 2014
A wave of car bombs struck Shiite-majority areas of Baghdad on Saturday, killing at least 31 people, Agence France-Presse reported security and medical officials as saying. 

The six car bombs, which hit five different areas of the Iraqi capital, also wounded more than 90 people.

The deadliest single attack struck Sinaa Street in Baghdad’s central Karrada district, killing at least 10.

Prior to the new blasts in Baghdad, Reuters reported that car bombs killed 12 people, including five soldiers, in the capital and the city of Ramadi to the west, citing police and medical sources as saying.

The attacks resembled operations carried out by Islamic State of Iraq and Syria militants.

Baghdad is hit by near-daily bombings and shootings, some of which have been claimed by ISIS jihadist group, which has overrun large third of the country since June.

ISIS and other Sunni extremist groups consider Shiites to be heretics and frequently target them in attacks.

*Suicide bomber in northern Iraq*
Late Friday, a suicide truck bomber targeting a senior police officer’s convoy in northern Iraq killed eight people, including the ranking official, authorities said Saturday.

The attack happened when the suicide attacker drove his bomb-laden truck into the convoy of police Lt. Gen. Faisal Malik, who was inspecting troops in the town of Beiji, the Associated Press reported the police as saying.

The blast killed Faisal and seven police officers, while wounding 15 people, hospital officials and police officers said.

No one immediately claimed the attack, however ISIS have used bombings to fend off Iraqi security forces trying to retake Ramadi and other strongholds.

Beiji, home to Iraq’s largest oil refinery, is 250 kilometers (155 miles) north of Baghdad.

Meanwhile, Western and Iraqi officials say U.S.-led air strikes are not enough to defeat the al-Qaeda offshoot that holds parts of Iraq and Syria and is fighting to expand what it calls a caliphate.

Iraq must improve the performance of its army and security forces in order to eliminate the threat from the group, which wants to redraw the map of the Middle East, the officials say.

President Barack Obama has approved sending up to 1,500 more troops to Iraq, roughly doubling the number of U.S. forces on the ground.

Last Update: Saturday, 8 November 2014 KSA 20:57 - GMT 17:57

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/News/middle-east/2014/11/08/Car-bombs-kill-12-in-Baghdad-Ramadi.html


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish government gains freedom of Yezidi captives for $1.5 million*
By RUDAW 4/11/2014





Osman said that bringing the rescued captives a Peshmerga-controlled save-heaven “has been the main challenge of the process.”
ERBIL, Kurdistan Region—The Kurdish government said on Monday that it has purchased the freedom of 234 Yezidi captives from the Islamic State (IS) in return for $1.5 million paid to intermediaries.

Dr. Nuri Osman, a native of Shingal and Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) official for Yezidi affairs told _Rudaw_ that 150 of the freed Yezidis are women and 84 are men.

“We are not paying any money to the IS,” said Osman. “We pay the people who are helping us and it doesn't matter to us whether they buy them from the IS.”

“What matters is rescuing the person,” he added.

Osman said that the rescue effort is lengthy and complicated.

“Each case has its own story,” he explained. “In some cases we have paid ransom and in other cases the person has escaped and we have facilitated it.”

The freed men and women were among hundreds of Yezidi Kurds taken captive by IS militants when they attacked the town of Shingal and other Yezidi villages near Mosul in August.

Osman said that bringing the rescued captives to a Peshmerga-controlled save-heaven “has been the main challenge of the process.”

The KRG official said that different intermediary groups are involved in getting the Yezidi captives out.

“Not all of them [intermediaries] are Arabs, there are Kurds too,” he said.

Osman said that 30 of the freed men and women had been brought back from Syria.

“The people who were abducted aren't only within the borders of Iraq,” he said. “The men and women we brought back from Syria were Yezidis and residents of Shingal.”

Osman said that his office paid a $10,000 ransom for two men’s freedom and $20,000 for five women.

“The total amount of money we have spent hasn't all been in ransom,” he said. “Transportation is more expensive. The captives are at risk and we have to arrange their transfer from IS-controlled territories to our areas.”

Osman said that the freed Yezidis have undergone “intense abuse in captivity and they are put in the care of special medical teams and psychiatrist therapy immediately upon return.”


latest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531180299237867520
alienoz forgot this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531169751771672576


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Islamic State deserters arrested sneaking into Kirkuk*
11 minutes ago




Islamic State militants executed 322 members of the Albu Nimr tribe at close range for their rebellion in October. Photo: AP
By Hiwa Husamaddin in Kirkuk and Alexander Whitcomb in Erbil

*KIRKUK, Kurdistan Region –* Hundreds of former Islamic State fighters have been arrested trying to cross into Kurdish territory, according to Kirkuk security officials.

“Recently, many Sunni Arabs who were fighting for ISIS south of Kirkuk have escaped into Kirkuk using fake military and civilian ID cards to pass through the checkpoints,” said Sarhad Abdulqadir, police chief of Kirkuk municipality. 

Abdulqadir’s forces had arrested these individuals, who admitted they had deserted ISIS forces and obtained forged IDs in Hawija. Some of them used real IDs taken from Iraqi Security soldiers. Some arrived with bullet wounds.

According to security officials, 365 former members of the Iraqi police and military turned themselves into the Peshmerga in the Kirkuk area.

“They have all been arrested under Article No. 4, the terrorism law,” said Adnan Taha, brigadier-general in the Peshmerga. “We are keeping them in the prison as they await trial.”

A number of fugitive ISIS members had overdosed on pills or otherwise faked illness in order to be admitted to hospital in Kirkuk.

“These fighters ran away to Kirkuk and each of them used a number of excuses,” said Idris Riffat, head of security of Kirkuk. “Some of them faked medical reports to show that they were ill, some dressed up as women, others posed as students in order to be let in into the city of Kirkuk. But our continuous security operations have foiled their plans.”

Riffat also said that they recently captured many such individuals in hotels, checkpoints and hospitals.

“We have gathered information about those who intend to sneak into Kirkuk and shared this with the checkpoint personnel, security, Peshmerga, and the police of Kirkuk in order to stop them,” he added.

Defectors must provide elaborate excuses because Kurdish security officials have limited the traffic from ISIS-controlled territory.

Transportation between Kirkuk and Hawija through Maktab Khalid checkpoint had been relatively easy until a number of explosions inside Kirkuk and along that road prompted local officials to close the checkpoint to most automobile and pedestrian traffic.

“This gate is open again by the decision of the Kirkuk administration,” said Hiwa Abdullah, spokesman of the Peshmerga forces on the Kirkuk front. “However passage is conditional. Those who want to go into Kirkuk must be either from Kirkuk, or supported by a resident living in Kirkuk, or have a formal permission for the purpose of getting treatment in the hospitals of Kirkuk. Also, their stay in Kirkuk must be temporary.”

Abdullah also said they have blocked all young people from entering the city, unless their names are registered with the security agencies or they were former police or military members who came to turn themselves in to the police.

“But even these individuals will be arrested and turned in to the appropriate authorities for investigation,” Abdullah added.

The arrests accompany rumours that Arab tribes in the outskirt of Hawija, Riyadh, Rashad, and Beiji have formed armed groups and have begun to stage attacks against the militant organization.

Kirkuk security forces believe there is growing discontent following the brutal executions of tribal members who refused to pay taxes and abide by ISIS-imposed rules. Those killed included the administrator of Hawija, Ahmed Assi, more than a week ago.

“So far we have heard lots of rumours, but there has been no official word and they haven’t reached out to us for help,” said Major General Rasul Omar Latif, commander of the Peshmerga operation room in Kirkuk.

Citing the massacre of 322 Albu Nimr tribe members after the tribe’s rebellion against ISIS in October, “as well as atrocities committed against many other clans”, Latif said: “We think that the Arabs must help themselves and fight back.” 

“But they need to be assisted by the Iraqi government,” he added. “We need all the help we can get, and so do they.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531512085709352960


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*09 November 2014*

ISIL has achieved revenge for the attempt yesterday by security forces to penetrate into *Hit*Township. _Bu-Nimr_ tribal sources have announced that ISIL has executed more than 70 tribal members, and there are more than 300 who are listed as missing. It is thought that they are being held in prisons within the township.
Military operations have continued overnight in *Baghdadi* and in the Kubaisa area west of Hit. The SWAT commander in Baghdadi, Col. _Sha'aban Al-Obaidi_, has confirmed that security forces have repelled an ISIL attack aimed at taking the area. 11 gunmen were killed while trying to infiltrate the areas.
An Anbar Council source has confirmed that the airstrike against a gathering of ISIL members was indeed targeting the ISIL leadership, including its leader_ Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi_ who is believed to have been severely wounded in the attack, and has been moved into Syrian territory. Further similar airstrikes are expected.
The Anbar Council held a press conference today, during which its leader confirmed that several meetings have been held with tribal leaders and religious scholars aimed at shedding light on all the issues of concern in the Province.
On the humanitarian front, Baghdadi and its surrounding areas are suffering the effects of the total blockade by ISIL forces that has prevented any food or fuel from reaching these areas._ Amiriyat Al-Fallujah_ is also being subjected to a stranglehold blockade that has caused serious food and fuel shortages.
Meanwhile the *Fallujah* General Hospital announced today that 3 residents have been killed and 11 wounded by the bombardment exchanges between the security forces surrounding the city and the ISIL gunmen within it.

Daily Updates from Anbar: 09 November 2014


----------



## 1000

Iraqi C-130-J30 drops more aid to ungrateful Kurds




 Sinjar


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Iraqi C-130-J30 drops more aid to ungrateful Kurds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinjar


How can they be ungrateful? They are the only Iraqis that are trying to hold the country together...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Iraqi C-130-J30 drops more aid to ungrateful Kurds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinjar




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531901849834893313


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531901849834893313



Following that logic all of you would be 'effective' yet Arabs in ISOF had to save ur *** many times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Following that logic all of you would be 'effective' yet Arabs in ISOF had to save ur *** many times



Watch your tongue. U r the ones talking about ISOF being the only proper Iraqi force fighting ag IS and who leads them? What has ISOF done in saving Kurds? Mosul dam, in what way was it a threat to Kurdish security? It's the Peshmergas whom saved your entire divisions, generals etc in the north from being captured by IS, don't forget that. Where were the Iraqis and Maslawis when Saddam forced millions of Kurds to flee and killed hundred thousands? Yet, It's the Kurds who have taken several hundred thousand sunni Arabs under their protection from Anbar to Mosul, hundred thousands of Christians and Turkmens. You're the ones with all the money in Basrah while Kurdistan is still in financial crisis and yet has to cope with so many refugees. Why don't you guys bring the Iraqi(your people) refugees to safety to your parts aswell, compared to the amounts KRG has taken in . We all know Kurds doesn't consider themselves Iraqi after all. And you're calling Kurds ungrateful? Was it the responsibility of Peshmerga to protect Mosul, Til Afar? Barzani warned Maliki about the situation, he insisted on sending troops and aid to you but got neglected by your selfish PM. When last year your so respected established Dijla forces were going to take on Faysh Khabur by war against Peshmerga? Or take control over Kirkuk. Cut the bullcrap you ungrateful dot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> Watch your tongue. U r the ones talking about ISOF being the only proper Iraqi force fighting ag IS and who leads them? What has ISOF done in saving Kurds? Mosul dam, in what way was it a threat to Kurdish security? It's the Peshmergas whom saved your entire divisions, generals etc in the north from being captured by IS, don't forget that. Where were the Iraqis and Maslawis when Saddam forced millions of Kurds to flee and killed hundred thousands? Yet, It's the Kurds who have taken several hundred thousand sunni Arabs under their protection from Anbar to Mosul, hundred thousands of Christians and Turkmens. You're the ones with all the money in Basrah while Kurdistan is still in financial crisis and yet has to cope with so many refugees. Why don't you guys bring the Iraqi(your people) refugees to safety to your parts aswell, compared to the amounts KRG has taken in . We all know Kurds doesn't consider themselves Iraqi after all. And you're calling Kurds ungrateful? Was it the responsibility of Peshmerga to protect Mosul, Til Afar? Barzani warned Maliki about the situation, he insisted on sending troops and aid to you but got neglected by your selfish PM. When last year your so respected established Dijla forces were going to take on Faysh Khabur by war against Peshmerga? Or take control over Kirkuk. Cut the bullcrap you ungrateful dot.



ISOF helped not only in Mosul dam but in Zumar and other towns as well, obviously unnoticed by media except for pictures.
Saddam killed more Arabs then Kurds so save the Saddam chapter for another time.
People in Basra are living in poverty while Kurds live off their money.

enjoy the food in that air package and quit complaining, return to posting news on the ISIS terror group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*This is the way to dispose of the like of ISIS







*


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> ISOF helped not only in Mosul dam but in Zumar and other towns as well, obviously unnoticed by media except for pictures.
> Saddam killed more Arabs then Kurds so save the Saddam chapter for another time.
> People in Basra are living in poverty while Kurds live off their money.
> 
> enjoy the food in that air package and quit complaining, return to posting news on the ISIS terror group.



no they haven't. 

if that would only be the case, but Kurds haven't recieved a cent. Basrawis in poverty?? With all that petrodollar? Now that's a new thing I hear.

watch this well made doc about Serhad Qader, the police chief of Kirkuk and then come talk about ungratefulness to me

BBC News - The policeman of Kirkuk


----------



## Irfan Baloch

xenon54 said:


> Really? Hmm would be surprising since EU would cry about it.


military are exception. otherwise you will see deserters leaving the battlefield which any military even EU cant afford


----------



## 1000

Iraq PM says intends to hand over Baghdad security to police| Reuters


ISIS cowards are resorting to more and more suicide bombings as they're failing


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Iraq PM says intends to hand over Baghdad security to police| Reuters
> 
> 
> ISIS cowards are resorting to more and more suicide bombings as they're failing



Attack against Hit was repelled by IS, Attack on Beiji is stalemate. Government is in outskirts, IS in the city.


----------



## Solomon2

*Canadian-Israeli joins fight against Islamic State*

*Gill Rosenberg, who immigrated to Israel in 2006, is first foreign woman to join Kurdish campaign against radical Islamist group.*

Michal Margalit

Published: 11.11.14, 19:04 / Israel News

A Canadian-born immigrant to Israel has become the first foreign woman to join Kurds battling Islamic State in Syria, a Kurdish source said on Tuesday, as details of the volunteer's turbulent past surfaced.

Gill Rosenberg, 31, is a civil aviation pilot who enlisted in an Israeli army search-and-rescue unit before being arrested in 2009, extradited to the United States and jailed over an international phone scam, one of her former lawyers said.





*Rosenberg in Syria. 'The Kurds are like us'*


Gill's story was first reported by Israeli radio. She recounted how smugglers helped her cross from Iraq into Syria in order to join the Kurdish ranks. "They (the Kurds) are our brothers. They are good people. They love life, a lot like us, really," Rosenberg said, explaining why she joined up after contacting the guerrillas over the Internet.

Rosenberg said that she had made contact with the Kurds through Facebook, asking them to allow her to join the Kurdish People's Protection Units, commonly known as the YPG.






*Rosenberg left behind a promising career, and a criminal record*

Rosenberg immigrated to Israel from Canada in 2006, after studying at the British Columbia Institute of Technology and left behind a promising career as a pilot of Boeing planes for civilian airlines.

On her Facebook page, Rosenberg shared her plans for her mission in Syria two months in advance, when she uploaded a picture from Jerusalem showing an Israeli flag next to an Islamic State flag, and continued posting images until her November 1, her final day in Israel.






*Rosenberg posted a picture of her red fighting boots*

She then promised to upload pictures of herself wearing the uniform of the Kurdish forces. "As soon as the tailor finishes customizing my uniform, I'll post the pictures," she wrote. The next day, she posted a picture of her red boots. "It's been a long time, but it feels great to wear them again."

She later posted pictures from Queen Alia International Airport in Amman, Jordan, and then from Erbil International Airport in Kurdistan. On November 9, she uploaded images from the Kurdish region of Syria and wrote, "In the IDF (Israeli army), we say 'aharai', After Me. Let's show ISIS (Islamic State) what that means." A friend wrote, "Take care of yourself, friend. You are one strong woman, and you'll destroy the Islamic State."

A source in the Kurdistan region with knowledge of the issue said Rosenberg was the first foreign woman to join YPG, the Kurds' dominant fighting force in northern Syria. She has crossed into Syria and is one of around 10 Westerners recruited by YPG, the source said.

Rosenberg could not be reached by Reuters for comment. A source provided an Iraqi Kurdistan cellphone number for her, but it was turned off on Tuesday.

Yahel Ben-Oved, an Israeli lawyer who represented Rosenberg in the US criminal proceedings, said she had no knowledge of her joining the Kurds though they had spoken recently. "It is exactly the sort of thing she would do, though," said Ben-Oved.

Rosenberg had consented to extradition and served around three years in a US prison under a plea bargain, Ben-Oved said. A 2009 FBI statement on the case names her as Gillian Rosenberg, among 11 people arrested in Israel "in a phony 'lottery prize' scheme that targeted victims, mostly elderly".

Israel's NRG news site reported at the time that Rosenberg turned to crime after running short on money, that she was estranged from her parents and had tried in vain to join the Mossad spy service.

Israel has maintained discreet military, intelligence and business ties with the Kurds since the 1960s, seeing in the minority ethnic group a buffer against shared Arab adversaries.

The Kurds are spread through Syria, Turkey, Iran and Iraq. In the latter country, the have the autonomous Kurdish Regional Government (KRG).

Israel bans its citizens from traveling to enemy states, among them Syria and Iraq. It has been cracking down on Israeli Arabs who return after volunteering to fight with Islamic State or other rebels against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's rule.

Canada similarly worries about its citizens fighting in Syria. Israeli and Canadian officials said they were aware of Rosenberg's case, but did not immediately elaborate on what if any efforts were being made to return her.

Reuters contributed to this report.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Attack against Hit was repelled by IS, Attack on Beiji is stalemate. Government is in outskirts, IS in the city.



Yes like I said suicide bombings. Video's confirm it, the amount of suicide vests.


----------



## United

Iraq shia millitia atrocities on sunni


----------



## Serpentine

Reports that city of Biji is liberated by ISF and allied militias, not officially confirmed yet.


----------



## 1000

Abadi discharged more worthless paycheck collecting army commanders

General of the armed forces Babakir Zebari
Abdulamir al Shammari, head of central euphrates command
Secretary of the Ministry of Defence, and many more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Screen shots of kurdish commander and troops..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Shia militia fightback against Isis sees tit-for-tat sectarian massacres of Sunnis*

In the Iraqi village of Salam, a Shia Muslim volunteer – Muhammad – cheerfully boasted of killing Islamic State (Isis) fighters. “We slaughtered them! Here let me show you,” he said, grabbing a phone from a friend, before playing a gory video with the headless corpses of Isis militants piled on the bonnet of an American Humvee. Blood dripped from the side of the vehicle; Shia militia cheered in the background.

Near to us, smoke billowed from destroyed houses. All of them belonged to Sunni Muslims. In the neighbouring village of Yangija, someone had shot up the Sunni mosque. Footage uploaded onto YouTube at the time – now deleted – showed two men setting light to the corpse of a bloodied Sunni gunman. Now a framed photo of a Shia imam sat on a table outside, decorated with yellow and green Shia militia flags.

Last June Isis overran large chunks of northern and central Iraq in a spectacular military offensive. After arriving in an area the Sunni fighters typcially burned the homes of Shia families. In Salahaddin province, a major flashpoint, thousands of Shias fled.

Last August, however, militias made up of Shia volunteers like Muhammad and backed by Iran began a fightback. They recaptured villages. They gradually shoved out Isis militants. They also enacted a bloody revenge – carrying out their own sectarian massacres in Sunni areas and torching Sunni property.

The mixed Sunni-Shia communities around Tuz Khormato, south of the Kurdish-controlled city of Kirkuk, have borne the brunt of this brutal offensive. In Salam village – ironically enough it means peace in Arabic – Shia militiamen now roam the streets. They have burned down the homes of Sunni inhabitants, all of whom have now fled.

Muhammad and his Shia militia were manning a checkpoint on a road that goes through two Sunni villages to the frontline towards Tikrit. He said he had come from the capital Baghdad to fight Isis.

Much attention has been focused on Isis’s murderous tactics in territories it controls including the northern city of Mosul – beheadings, summary executions, and edicts on women’s dress. But there has been less reporting on the rise of Shia militia groups following the collapse of the regular Iraqi army in early summer. These groups, with the help of Tehran, have flooded the security vacuum. They have mobilised Shia volunteers and – with the support of Kurdish peshmerga forces – have been retaking towns and villages.

According to Amnesty International, Shia militias have abducted and killed scores of Sunni civilians in recent months, and enjoy total impunity for what are “war crimes”. It says the Iraqi government under prime minister Haider al-Abadi has supported and armed the groups, in effect fuelling a new and dangerous cycle of lawlessness and sectarian mayhem.

Scores of unidentified bodies have been discovered across the country. Many are handcuffed and with gunshot wounds to the head, Amnesty says. These execution-style killings have been carried out in apparent revenge for Isis atrocities.

Militia members now number tens of thousands, Amnesty adds. Typically they wear military uniforms but operate without any official control or legal oversight. “By failing to hold militias accountable for war crimes and other gross human rights abuses the Iraqi authorities have effectively granted them free rein to go on the rampage against Sunnis,” Amnesty’s senior crisis response adviser Donatella Rovera said, in a report last month.

Ordinary Iraqis have been caught in the middle of this escalating Sunni-Shia battle. Abu Ammar, a 33-year-old father of two, said he fled the area and now lives in a small rented house in Kirkuk, under the control of the Kurdish regional government, which has its capital in Irbil. “Shia and Sunnis lived side by side in the village. But when Isis took the village they burned the houses of our Shia neighbours. When the Shia militia forced out the Isis militants, they also torched the houses of Sunnis”.

As the Shia militias grow in power, Iran’s military and religious footprint inside Iraq appears to be getting bigger: one prominent militia is the Khorasani Brigade, which openly swears allegiance to Iran’s Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Khamenei.

The group intends to establish an Islamic state like the one in Tehran. It uses an emblem on its yellow flag similar to the ones used by the Iranian Revolutionary Guards and the Hezbollah in Lebanon. A hand firmly holds an AK47, a symbol of resistance.

The brigade’s field commander in the Tuz Khormato area is 30-year-old Juwad al-Husnawi. Husnawi said he had 800 men under his command and had fought alongside Qassem Suleimani – a legendary Iranian general – in both Syria and Iraq. Husnawi recalled an incident when Suleimani personally contacted him in the heat of a recent battle and told him to stand firm until reinforcements turned up.

“The following day he came to the frontline, kissed me on the shoulder and thanked me for holding the line,” Husnawi said. “He is down-to-earth. He will go wherever he is needed. He eats with others and mingles with his fighters. We know him very well and trust him fully.”

Husnawi said he came from a family which had resisted Saddam Hussein. The Baathist regime detained two of his paternal uncles and hanged them in Karbala in 1982 for “anti-government activities”. Husnawi himself is of mixed Iraqi-Iranian parentage and went to school in Iran. His father was active in the opposition against Saddam, which Tehran funded, armed and trained during the Iran-Iraq war in the 1980s.

For men like Husnawi, the fight against Isis isn’t just about freeing the land occupied by radical Sunni jihadists. He said the battle was a Manichean struggle between good and evil, that pits Shias, led by Iran, against the enemies of Islam. When asked who these enemies of Islam were, he replied: “America, Israel, Salafis of Saudi Arabia and the Sunni jihadists.” The group’s long-term goal, he said, was to liberate Palestine and to “remove Israel”.

The Shia militia have developed a reputation for brutality. One Kurdish driver who drives an SUV taking passengers from Irbil to Baghdad said he was more afraid of the Shia militia than the Isis militants when he travels down to the Iraqi capital.

The relationship between Kurdish and Shia forces in the area, meanwhile, is uneasy, even though Iran is the main patron of both parties. Husnawi and a local Kurdish commander speak of friendship, but the two men communicate mainly in sign language.

The day after the Guardian visited Salam village, fighting broke out between the two groups, leading to the death of one Shia militiaman. The Khorasani Brigade temporarily took six peshmarga hostage in revenge.

Ironically, the rise of Isis has led the US and Iran to fight on the same side in Iraq against a common enemy. The White House began its campaign of air strikes against Isis in Syria and Iraq in August. On the ground, Iranian-backed Shia militias and Iranian Revolutionary Guards notched up military successes – for example, freeing the Shia town of Amerli, which Isis besieged for three months. According to Kurdish and Iraqi sources, forces under Iran’s General Suleimani were responsible for breaking the siege.

The Shia militias fought Isis in coordination with the regular Iraqi airforce, sources told the Guardian.* According to one senior Iraqi pilot, Iranian pilots fly Iraqi airforce planes regularly. He said the planes taking off from the al-Rashid military base near Baghdad often have one Iraqi Shia and one Iranian pilot. “I have seen it with my own eyes. The Iranians use Sukhoi planes. In some units everyone is Iranian, including the pilot and the mechanics. They use Antonov and Hewi planes to drop barrel bombs on Sunni areas. Some Iranian pilots have been shot down.”*

Back in Salam village, several Shia militia fighters said they had previously fought in Syria with Syrian government forces against the country’s rebels. President Bashar al-Assad’s minority Alawite sect is Shia; it is fighting against moderate Syrian opposition as well hardline Isis extremists.

Husnawi explained that he was one of numerous Shia volunteers from Iran, Iraq and Lebanon who had flooded to Damascus to prop up the Assad regime. “My fiancée disagreed with my trip to Syria for jihad. She wanted me to stay in Iraq. I could not stay, so I divorced her before I left,” Husnawi said.

On his second trip, he was wounded near a shrine south of Damascus, he said. He was still recovering from his injury when Isis attacked Mosul in early June. As the battle to break the siege of Amerli loomed, he decided to go to the frontline with his younger brother.

Asked what he would do once the battle was finished, Husnawi said he would return to his civilian life, albeit reluctantly: “To tell you the truth, I don’t want it to be over”.

Shia militia fightback against Isis sees tit-for-tat sectarian massacres of Sunnis | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Recent Suicide Attacks, number of Turks on the rise.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Another Kurd Becomes Iraqi Army General*



*BasNews, Baghdad*


The Iraqi Army’s Chief of Staff General Babakir Zebari has left his post and another Kurdish commander will replace him.

On Wednesday, Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi, sacked 26 Iraqi military commanders and forced 10 more in to retirement, and one of the military commanders that have been removed from his post is Zebari and another Kurdish military commander named Khorsheed Doski replaces him.

Furthermore, Abadi has brought 18 new military commanders in Iraqi army leadership.

However, a source close to Zebari has told BasNews that Zebari has asked to be relief him from the post the he has occupied for the last 11 years.

“Zebari has asked Kurdistan region president Massoud Barzani to relief him from the post and choose another Kurd to replace him,” the source who whished to remain anonymous told BasNews.

In Addition, Kurdish Member of Iraqi Parliament, Shakhawan Abdullah, told BasNews that Iraqi PM Abadi doesn’t have the authorities to remove those army generals and he only can recommend a list and then presented to the Parliament and they have the authorities to change the army generals.

“There have been agreement between Baghdad and Kurdistan region to change General Zebari and replace him with another Kurdish military general Khorsheed Doski,” added Abdullah.

General Zebari has been the General commander of Iraqi army since the fall of Iraqi former regime in 2003.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

they got nothing better to do beside this?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Two Special Battalions to be created in Hewlêr to Free Mosul*

05.11.2014
Shawn Barznji

Two special Iraqi army battalions from Mosul residents will be created and trained in Hewlêr in order to get them ready for operation to free Mosul fromIslamic State (IS) militants.

“We have held meeting with some members of Nineveh province council in order to complete the mechanism of organizing those battalions which consists of Mosul youths so that they would be ready in the future, to participate in liberating Mosul,” said Shakhawan Abdullah, Kurdish Iraqi Member of Parliament from the committee of Security and Defense in Baghdad.

Abdullah pointed out that each battalion will be consist of 3,000 – 5,000 soldiers.

He revealed that Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) would determine an area close to Hewlêr in order to make a military base for them and train them.

“The force will be trained once again and Baghdad will send them weapons in order to be ready to attack Mosul. It has also been decided to open a military operational desk for gathering intelligence information,” added Abdullah.

Since the beginning of June, IS insurgents took control of Mosul and many other Sunni populated areas in Nineveh province.

Abdullah also mentioned that part of the force’s cost, including food, needs and accommodations would be spent on the budget of Nineveh province.

Iraqi government to provide 700 light weapons for the force as the first step and then later heavy weapons will be provided for the force and now they are waiting for the approval of Iraqi Prime Minister, Haider Abadi.

“IQD 20 million has been provided for transferring weapons for the special force that the budget is on the Security and Defense Committee of Iraqi parliament,” Abdullah said.

He said that so far 4,500 people have registered to join the force as volunteers as well as the 14,000 former Mosul police officers will be members in the special force.

Abdullah also noted that the new battalions have no links with Sunni Mosul militia tribes.

The force will only be made up of those Mosul people who were policemen, officer or soldiers that fled to Kurdistan Region when IS took over Mosul in June.

According to the plan, after the force is trained and ready, they will be organized to participate in operation to free Mosul and they have coordination with Peshmerga forces.
http://basnews.com/en/News/Details/Two-Special-Battalions-to-be-created-in-Erbil-to-Free-Mosul/41239


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Iraqi journalist claims that the IA pays IS sums of money evacuate certain areas to record military victories.

at 30:00

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*The Hidden Hand of ISIS and Its Impact on Palestinian Escalation*

Lt. Col. (ret.) Jonathan D. Halevi
13 Nov 2014





In recent months the State of Israel has been facing what military jargon terms “popular terrorist activity,” characterized by violent disturbances in the al-Aqsa Mosque compound; Arab neighborhoods in Jerusalem; the West Bank and Arab towns within Israel; attempts to lynch Jews entering Arab towns; attacks on vehicles with stones and fire bombs and of late – a wave of vehicular murders and fatal stabbing attacks.

This recent outbreak of Palestinian violence resembling an _intifada_ (popular uprising), i.e. wide-spread acts of violence coupled with terrorist attacks (including within Israel’s sovereign territory), has taken place against the backdrop of Hamas’ recurring attempts to ignite an intifada in the West Bank and topple the Palestinian Authority, as well as unrelenting incitement on the part of the Palestinian Authority and its full support of “popular terrorism.” The violence has the complete backing of the Fatah movement whose military wing officially returned in July to “armed struggle,” i.e. perpetration of terrorist attacks with firearms. Palestinian leadership also foments violence in response to Jewish activists’ demand to realize the right of Jews to pray on the Temple Mount.

Ominously, there is also a “hidden hand” at work directly impacting events throughout the Middle East and the Palestinian arena.

On July 29 this year, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi announced the establishment of the Islamic caliphate in territories captured by the Islamic State (known as IS, ISIS, and ISIL). In contrast to similar announcements in the past (by Abu Musab al-Zarqawi in Iraq and the Islamic emirate in Afghanistan), the impact of the Islamic caliphate in Iraq and Syria has worldwide implications owing to the process of Islamization taking root in the Middle East, in Islamic states, and within Muslim societies around the globe.

The caliphate is not only a political entity-in-creation (an authority providing public services, education, food supplies, and enforcement of law and order via a morality police), but also the embodiment of the dream to resurrect the glory days of Islam. To many adherents it is the realization of the prophecy of Muhammad regarding the Islamic state that will enforce Islamic rule over the entire world.

The large Islamic organizations, among them the Muslim Brotherhood and Hizb al-Tahrir, although sharing the vision of a caliphate, have not recognized the caliphate regime, as this entails full submission and obedience to the Caliph Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

*The Caliphate’s Worldwide Strategy*
Baghdadi’s strategy is to circumvent traditional and established Islamic organizations to reach the hearts of the Muslim public pining to witness the resurrection of Islam and rally jihadi forces to his side together with the thousands of volunteers rushing to his caliphate from around the world.

The list of those swearing allegiance to Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi’s caliphate is extensive and comprises local Islamic organizations from Syria and Iraq; senior leaders of the Pakistani Taliban; al-Qaida’s affiliate Khorasan group; al-Qaida in the Indian subcontinent; Mujahedeen in Yemen, Libya, Algeria and Saudi Arabia, and Ansar Beit al-Makdas, active in Egypt’s Sinai that has close links to the Gaza Strip under Hamas rule.

The caliphate serves as inspiration to the Palestinian public, as witnessed by young Israeli Arabs (who identify as Palestinians) and Palestinians from the West Bank and Gaza Strip travelling to Syria and Iraq to participate in the _jihad_ (holy war) against the infidels.

The Islamic awakening message, coupled with Islamic power evidenced in achievements on the jihadi front and defiance towards the West, all exert a strong pull on the Palestinian public, which is traditionally attracted to any force declaring a pretense to liberate Palestine (Iraq under Saddam Hussein, Iran and its proxy Hizbullah).

The organizational basis of the caliphate in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip is still limited, yet the ideological infrastructure has deep roots within Palestinian society, as Hamas (the Palestinian offshoot of the global Muslim Brotherhood movement) and Hizb al-Tahrir (also a global network organization) share the vision of the Islamic state, including the establishment of a caliphate and implementation of strict _sharia_ law.

In the new Middle East, increasingly Islamic in character, the winds of jihad are sweeping the masses, and would appear to be the main driving force behind the recent wave of Palestinian violence, not born of political or economic despair, but rather hopeful of cracking Israeli confidence and realizing the dream of the liberation of Palestine from the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River with Jerusalem as capital city of the caliphate. These are also the principles expressed by leaders of the Islamic movement within the state of Israel, who identify with the Muslim Brotherhood.

The more the Islamic caliphate continues to boost its rule in Iraq and Syria and is certain to destabilize Jordan, the greater the chances are of the collapse of the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank and the expansion of Palestinian violence towards Israel in its various names – popular intifada, armed intifada or terrorist assault.

- See more at: The Hidden Hand of ISIS and Its Impact on Palestinian Escalation


----------



## Falcon29

^^^ 

Reported for nonsense and off topic post. Israel confiscates another 3,000 acres of Palestinian land. Announces over 2,600 settlements beyond green line in Eastern Jerusalem. Violate the peace treaty with Jordan regarding mosques which Israeli's refer to as 'Temple Mounts'. They escort settlers who ransack the mosque and incite much violence there in violation of treaty. Not to mention the settlements elsewhere that were announced or the crack down on demonstrators over the past months. Let alone the 50 year ongoing state sponsored violent occupation of Palestinian land. 

And this Zio-Fascist Solomon and his likes attempt attributing it some ISIS sympathy.


----------



## Solomon2

*Iraq Christians guard village taken from IS group*



By BRAM JANSSEN 5 hours ago




BAKUFA, Iraq (AP) — The flag of an Iraqi Christian minority party is hoisted high over the village of Bakufa in northern Iraq, less than a month after Islamic State militants were pushed out and the extremists' black banner was taken down.

The predominantly Christian Assyrian hamlet of 95 houses that once had about 500 people, located some 390 kilometers (243 miles) north of Baghdad, was overrun by the Islamic State group during its shocking blitz this summer, along with 22 other villages nearby.

In a counter-offensive, the Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga fighters swept in from the north, battling the Islamic State group house-to-house. The fighting forced the villagers to flee to Kurdish towns and cities elsewhere in northern Iraq.

Once Bakufa was retaken, the Kurdish fighters helped set up the village militia, made up of about 70 volunteers and known as Dwekh Nawsha, or "self-sacrifice" in Assyrian.

The men of Dwekh Nawsha now patrol Bakufa round-the-clock, in the hope that the village stays free long enough so their families can return.

A member of the Dwekh Nawasha stood guard on a building rooftop, next to the flag of the Assyrian Patriotic Party, during a recent visit by The Associated Press.

A Dwekh Naswha militia member prepares his weapon in front of a grave inside a 200-year-old monaster …
"We found ourselves helpless," said Caesar Jacob, a deputy of to the Christian militia's commander. The 44-year-old electrician said the militiamen worked "side-by-side" with the peshmerga fighters but then gradually took over responsibility for their village.

"We must depend on ourselves to defend our land for now and the future," Jacob told the AP.

The militia commander, Albert Kisso, 47, said Christian territories in what is Iraq's Nineveh province needed their own protection and the forming of the militia was the logical outcome.

The Assyrians, an indigenous Christian group in Iraq descendant from the ancient Mesopotamians, are a Semitic people who speak an eastern Aramaic dialect. Along with the Chaldeans, they make up the largest Christian group in Iraq.

Bakufa is also the site of the 200-year old St. Gorgiz Monastery, which Kisso describes as a tribute to the "elegance of the Mesopotamian civilization" of their ancestors.

Dwekh Nawsha militia members stand guard in the Christian village of Bakufa, 30 kilometers (18.6 mil …
"It is the priority of Dwekh Nawsha to protect the sons of this region, as well as the region itself — including its monasteries, churches, artifacts," said Kisso, a longtime member of the Assyrian Patriotic Party.

In their onslaught, the Islamic State group also targeted indigenous religious minorities across the country's north, including Christians and followers of the ancient Yazidi faith, forcing tens of thousands from their homes. The area's 120,000 Christians are mostly still in exile.

The Kurdish peshmerga fighters are proud of what they did for Bakufa.

"We came here ... to protect our Christian brothers and their homes," said Abdul Rahman Kawriny, the local peshmerga brigade commander. "There is constant cooperation and assistance. We are always together."

The Dwekh Nawsha militiamen spend the days patrolling the narrow village streets in bullet-proof vests, their insignia prominently displayed on their fatigues.

Relying on donations from Christian charities abroad and wealthier members of the Iraqi Assyrian community, the Christian fighters must supply their own weapons.

Those who do not own a weapon cannot join and many said that Dwekh Nawsha would have 250 men if only they had the needed firepower.

___

Associated Press writer Vivian Salama in Baghdad contributed to this report.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532808965831540736


----------



## islamrules

lol, one thing is sure, he wasn't afraid of fighting 2 of the most evil states of this century, OBL won the war against " terror ", the US LOST miserably


----------



## Ceylal

islamrules said:


> lol, one thing is sure, he wasn't afraid of fighting 2 of the most evil states of this century, OBL won the war against " terror ", the US LOST miserably


You seem the only one to see it that way...
1...He was an american stooge and worked to further the servility of the Muslim states
2- The only fight he did, if you can call that a fight, is the assassination of countless Muslims, and muslims only 
3- The US have not lost a thing..They gain Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya, Yemen, and are firming up their holds on Syria and Iraq....For all their gain, you have to thank your hero.
I am sure he died with fear of death in his eye, just like it was reported by the shooter..And that is good for all the ones that suffered from that medieval wahabi beast. 
His death send also a message to those muslim of service of the GCC's loud and clear from the muzzle of the M4, that they all meet an identical fate when their services are no longer needed. White shark in the Indian ocean need fresh rotten meat.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533410858089840642


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ISIL / ISIS Leader Baghdadi Urges Saudi Supporters to Attack House of Saud & Kill all Shiites*​In a recent audio message, the leader and self-declared Caliph of the terror group the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) has called for his supporters in Saudi Arabia to attack their country's rulers, the House of Saud after the Shiites (Shias).​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Syrian Lion said:


> *ISIL / ISIS Leader Baghdadi Urges Saudi Supporters to Attack House of Saud & Kill all Shiites*​In a recent audio message, the leader and self-declared Caliph of the terror group the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) has called for his supporters in Saudi Arabia to attack their country's rulers, the House of Saud after the Shiites (Shias).​


The test tube baby rebels against its lab. Good news, time to the camel moonshine drinkers to pay the piper...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Ceylal said:


> The test tube baby rebels against its lab. Good news, time to the camel moonshine drinkers to pay the piper...


The outbreak monkey going for the throat of the lab owner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Sandhurst military academy UK

Actions of Wissam Al tikriti being taught to British cadets, Wissam al Tikriti went undercover as ISIS terrorist to kill ISIS leaders and foil their terrorist operations with succes.

see pic

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1427762799_c47574b757a9720575e8e6d888f006b1

http://mawtani.al-shorfa.com/shared/images/2014/09/03/iraq-soldier-tikriti-650_416.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peacefull Pakistani

ISIS attacks only Muslims countries they are killing Muslims ...Many families are suffering from this war ..ISIS is not Muslims terrorist organization actually they are not Muslims because the thing the are doing is showing that they are not Muslims ...If they are right then why they can not attack in Israel and many different Muslims enemy countries ???????


----------



## lowish

Peacefull Pakistani said:


> ISIS attacks only Muslims countries they are killing Muslims ...Many families are suffering from this war ..ISIS is not Muslims terrorist organization actually they are not Muslims because the thing the are doing is showing that they are not Muslims ...If they are right then why they can not attack in Israel and many different Muslims enemy countries ???????



The whole point of the Islamic State is to wage war on deviant Muslims so that Islam can be purified.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Peshmerga kills Turkish jihadists in Iraq: Sources*
ISTANBUL – Doğan News Agency







Kurdish peshmerga fighters fire a mortar during clashes with ISIL militants. REUTERS Photo

Kurdish Peshmerga forces have assaulted a village in northern Iraq and killed 25 Islamist militants, most of whom are reported as Turkish jihadists, sources have claimed.

Islamist militants Nov. 17 reportedly launched an operation into a village in the area around the Mosul Dam that has been controlled by the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) security forces, Doğan News Agency reported on Nov. 18.

The security sources said 25 Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants have been killed, with most of them believed to have been Turkish citizens fighting with the group.

The identities of the killed militants will be announced to the public after being deferred to the Turkish authorities, sources also stated.

Hundreds of Turks are believed to have joined ISIL along with thousands coming from Western countries, despite measures taken by the respective governments.


----------



## Alshawi1234

It's been quite a bit since I posted, 
I will post some Updates every now and then from now on. 

Iraqi forces clear the uzaim dam in Diyala, the last area in the uzaim region which has IS militants. 

Attack was from three fronts. AAH, Badr forces, Iraqi army and federal police.

Iraqi casualties, 7 killed
IS casualties 30 killed.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baiji is currently under Iraqi control,many other claims are BS. Iraqi forces broke the siege off the refinery yesterday. 

Note that most IS members are from albu Jwari area and Seneyah towns. They have stirred a lot of sh!t up with the nearby tribes of southern baiji, notably the beijat. 

Latest maps of the battle of baiji.


----------



## C130

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533410858089840642



not bad. IRQ needs all the firepower it can get.

they really need some ISR aircraft like drones to get as much information as possible on militants. 

and more SU-25 wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Alshawi1234

From archive. Jurf al sakhr before it was fully liberated. Note that this area was never really under iraqi control since the American invasion and has always been a den for terrorists.
The "peace brigades" infiltrate IS positions and kill a group of them.





"Kata'ib Hezbollah" target IS positions during the liberation of jurf al sakhr.


----------



## 1000

Iraq gov sent $ 500 million to the leeches ( KRG ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Weapons sent to KRG all taken by KDP, none given to PUK.

http://3.ii.gl/v72KaNoUx.jpg


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Weapons sent to KRG all taken by KDP, none given to PUK.
> 
> http://3.ii.gl/v72KaNoUx.jpg



slemani times=bullshit times
90% bullshit news, no one takes it serious, no one ever heard of it besides on twitter. therefore not a source.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Iraq gov sent $ 500 million to the leeches ( KRG ).



and next month 1 billion $ 

164$ per barrel over two months. still very little from what Iraq really owes KRG over all those years of pumping kurdish oil from kirkuk and xanaqin.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Eight Men, and One Gun, on the Iraqi Front
BY ELLIOT ACKERMAN

Eight Men, and One Gun, on the Front Against ISIS
*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hasbara Buster said:


> *New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants
> 
> A newly-released report has shed further light on the Turkish government’s links to the ISIL militants, showing that Ankara is helping the Takfiri terrorist recruits cross the border into Syria. *
> 
> A reporter working for Britain’s Sky News has obtained documents showing that the Turkish government has stamped passports of foreign militants seeking to cross the Turkey border into Syria to join the ISIL terrorists.
> 
> Passports from different countries were recovered in a village near Syria’s strategic town of Kobani across the Turkish border.
> 
> Turkey has time and time again been accused of backing ISIL terrorists in Syria.
> 
> Meanwhile, a large number of foreign passports recovered from terrorists killed during Syrian army operations show that many of the ISIL militants in Syria had traveled from Libya, Chechnya, Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, Belgium and France.
> 
> The Ankara government continues to block the supply of military equipment and reinforcements for Kurdish fighters defending Kobani against the terrorists.
> 
> Ankara also prevents Turkish Kurds from crossing the border into Kobani to join the anti-ISIL battle for the city.
> 
> Kobani and its surroundings have been under attack since mid-September, with ISIL militants capturing dozens of nearby Kurdish villages.
> 
> PressTV - New report further exposes Turkey links to ISIL militants


please dont quote the Ayatullah TV. they are stuck in some other domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> and next month 1 billion $
> 
> 164$ per barrel over two months. still very little from what Iraq really owes KRG over all those years of pumping kurdish oil from kirkuk and xanaqin.



Iraq owes KRG nothing but has been paying the leeches for over a decade. Anyway an article recently has shown, KRG can't survive alone, too bad for us they are stuck with us, and too bad for you ( from Turkey ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

@Al-Kurdi 

whats your opinion about KDP drinking from PUK weapons share, the latter saved KDP's *** from ISIS.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Iraq owes KRG nothing but has been paying the leeches for over a decade. Anyway an article recently has shown, KRG can't survive alone, too bad for us they are stuck with us, and too bad for you ( from Turkey ).



KR's oil export is increasing very much, and they are now also planing to export heavy crude oil aswell. Sure the current prices effects the situation alot. The first oilfields and drilling stations to be set by the brits were in the Kurdish regions in Xanaqin(nawt khana) and Kirkuk. Since the day that oil reached iraqi coffers Iraq has been owing Kurds billions buddy. So technically my statement is correct but we both know none of the leaders will give a **** about what happened back then. During that the last decade KR was entitled 17% share of the budget, never reached above 12% at the same time KR were exporting oil to Baghdad pipes. Peshmerga is according to the Iraqi constitution an recognized Iraqi force protecting the KR but has not recieved a penny. This while Peshmerga took a great part in protecting Bahgdad during the first years after the invasion, france24 documentary. The Anfal victims have not been paid a penny either over the attrocities commited by Iraqi government against the Kurdish people. Iraq has not moved any Arabs settlers that settled in Kirkuk during the arabization of Kurdish oil rich regions to their original places. Kurds have been forced to it themselves but many still live there. Those victims haven't been compensated, neither have the Kurdish Feylis who once thrived in Baghdad but today most live in poverty due to your former regime's actions. None of their business have been returned, none of their shops and hotels.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> whats your opinion about KDP drinking from PUK weapons share, the latter saved KDP's *** from ISIS.



The minister of Peshmerga forces is a Gorran member whose task is to unite those forces, currently many brigades have been re in corporated into the official army but the PUK keeps being hesitant. It will get solved. Aslong as the KF liberates more areas I am fine but the frontlines in Jalawla must recieve more weapons. But I think when Barzani visited the commanders and the frontlines over Sadiya and Jalawla he made sure they got their share.


----------



## Solomon2

Peacefull Pakistani said:


> ISIS attacks only Muslims countries they are killing Muslims ...Many families are suffering from this war ..ISIS is not Muslims terrorist organization actually they are not Muslims because the thing the are doing is showing that they are not Muslims ...If they are right then why they can not attack in Israel and many different Muslims enemy countries ???????


You don't get it, do you? Advocating the destruction of Israel means submerging human rights below bigotry, inverting justice and injustice, and accepting lies as "truth" - because otherwise everybody would be a Zionist and that's not what Arab leaders have been campaigning for for the past century. Why, once you've accepted such a value structure, should you bother with faraway or well-defended Zionists when you can invent weaker and/or nearer "enemies" to exploit? Mesopotamia, Arabia, and North Africa are certainly more lucrative pickings than Israel's tiny sliver, right?


----------



## Solomon2

*Families in shock as Islamic State lures sons into 'barbaric madness'*
Reuters | Nov 19, 2014, 01.52 PM IST


CARDIFF: "Do you know how much it hurts to raise someone and watch them grow and suddenly they're just gone?" says Ahmed Muthana, 57, a retired electronics engineer in Wales whose two sons Nasser, 20, and Aseel, 17, have gone to fight for Islamic State.

Like any father of faraway children, he can easily slip into a reverie, talking about the studious older son who was accepted into medical school and his more rambunctious and athletic younger brother.

"The little one (Aseel) wanted to be an Olympic swimmer and an English teacher. Nasser liked science and wanted to be a doctor," said their father. "Nasser was always primarily concerned with his studies and Aseel liked to play around."

Then, without notice, the young men vanished.

"Nasser told us he was going to Birmingham, and the next thing we know, he is in Syria," he says. "Aseel said he had a test and suddenly he's in Cyprus."

The Muthana family were thrust into the spotlight this week when Ahmed Muthana told journalists he believed Nasser was one of the Islamic State fighters in a video showing beheadings.

*READ ALSO: ISIS abused captive Kurdish children: Report*

Camera crews camped outside the small white semi-detached house near the centre of the Welsh capital Cardiff. The father now says he was initially mistaken: although his sons are fighting with Islamic State, they were not among the men shown in the video beheading Syrian soldiers.

That was enough to persuade the camera crews to leave. But it has not relieved his sorrow or altered his verdict on his sons, who are dead to him.

"They committed suicide when they did what they did."

Hundreds of young men from western countries are believed to have travelled to Syria and Iraq to join Islamic State fighters who have seized swathes of those two countries, carrying out mass killings that have shocked the world. They leave behind families like the Muthanas, struggling to understand.

In France, journalists descended on Tuesday on the Normandy village of Bosc-Roger-en-Roumois, population 3,000, to film the house with the well-manicured lawn, where Maxime Hauchard, 22, grew up a stone's throw from the local church.

His uncle, Pascal Hauchard, an unemployed truck driver, said the family were suffering. His grandmother was in shock.

"He had an ordinary childhood in an ordinary household," his uncle told Le Parisien daily. "What was it that pushed my nephew into this barbaric madness?"

French police believe Hauchard, a Normandy native who converted to Islam as a teen, is one of the militants in the beheading video. They are at a loss to explain how he changed in the space of a few years from an adolescent described by neighbours as "friendly and easygoing" to the grimly determined radical Islamist in military fatigues.

In a Skype interview he gave to French television from the Syrian town of Raqqa, Islamic State's de facto capital, in July, Hauchard explained that he became a Muslim on his own after immersing himself from the age of 17 in radical Islamist material on the Internet.

He was currently preparing to take part in a mission: "We look forward to death with joy", he said.

French officials say they have had an eye on him since 2011 when he started frequenting radical Islamist circles in the city of Rouen, 130 km northwest of Paris. Before leaving for Syria in August 2013, Hauchard had travelled twice to Mauritania in western Africa for Koran instruction.

"He came back from Mauritania disappointed, considering that the teachings were not radical enough for him," Paris public prosecutor Francois Molins told a news conference in the French capital on Monday. He told friends and relatives he was going to Syria for humanitarian work, but that was a cover for plans to join the fighters, Molins said.

Back in Wales, Ahmed Muthana still wears the traditional jelabiya robe and red keffiyah headscarf of his native Yemen and remains passionate about the Middle East. He speaks animatedly about the corruption and harsh governments that made life difficult there.

His British-born boys were religious, Aseel memorised the entire Koran as a youth, learning eight pages a day, but showed no sign of interest in war until the day they disappeared.

Did they have any "jihadi inclinations"? Their father just laughs. The only war they saw was in video games.

"The only inclinations they exhibited were Xbox and Playstation inclinations. They exhibited Super Mario inclinations, I can tell you that."

If he could see them now, what would be the one thing he would tell them?

"If you have a father and a mother you do jihad for them, not this," he says.


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> and next month 1 billion $
> 
> 164$ per barrel over two months. still very little from what Iraq really owes KRG over all those years of pumping kurdish oil from kirkuk and xanaqin.


Let me be clear with you ape these lands belong to ancient iraqi lands you scums are immgrants from your caves from zagros in iran

It's like saying the African lived on the gold of the dutch 

Or saying that the Indians lived on the wealth of England 

Which is wrong it was the dutch who stole African gold for years and colonized Africa

It was England who lived for centuries on the wealth of India not the other way around 

As for you mountain monkeys you are the ones who lived on iraqi land and soil you gypsy scums from Central Asia 

If someone have to pay money is you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

A major offensive starts in Diyala province against IS in sadiyah and Jalawla involving army, peshmerga and volunteers. 

8 villages have been liberated so far. The main highway connecting the towns is also under Iraqi control. 

Sadiyah, jalawla as well as a few towns in moqdadiyah are the last remaining areas under IS control in Diyala.


----------



## Hussein

Mortalindian said:


> Very well said... If we are to use kurds to eliminate the threat then we need to give them what they always desired and deserve. We just cannot use innocent blood to be shed to cover our fears


can you speak english please


----------



## manlion

ISIS militant responsible for selling Yezidi girls killed in air


----------



## Hussein

Mortalindian said:


> I think I did!


ah ok so you think that either you're God or India is a master in the region
you have the position to decide who deserves to get that or that
and by the way if you were enough reading the topic, kurds came after many other. they are not owners of the lands they live in . they should live with other in respect of other (and other should respect them).
if you want to support the ethnic ideology (like the nazis did in the past , for exemple) that's your choice but don't , then, consider yourself as a champion of morality and giving lessons on a topic , saying who deserves or not .
thx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

$1.62 billion US package of small arms, ammunition, body armor, trucks, and medical kits

$1.24 billion - ISF
$354 million - Peshmerga
$24 million - Anbar/regional awakening tribes

ISF - 1,800 cargo trucks, 43,200 M4 rifles, and 45,000 pieces of body armor.
Peshmerga - 14,400 M4 rifles, 600 cargo trucks, and 15,000 pieces of body armor.
Tribes - 5,000 AK-47 rifles, 12,000 grenades, and 5,000 body armor kits.


M4 being used properly @ 0:35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

IS are getting crushed in Sadia/Jalawla by Peshmerga and Iraqi Forces but I am not sure if we are yet to see the main battle over the areas.


----------



## lowish

Al-Kurdi said:


> IS are getting crushed in Sadia/Jalawla by Peshmerga and Iraqi Forces but I am not sure if we are yet to see the main battle over the areas.



Things gets hard for IS when Iran gets directly invovled


----------



## Al-Kurdi

lowish said:


> Things gets hard for IS when Iran gets directly invovled



Iran wasn't involved atleast not from the Kurdish front, neither were PKK fighters. IS have been expulsed from both towns and the surroundings, the real issues is what will happen now between Kurds and Iraqis


----------



## Serpentine

Reports that both towns of Saadiya and Jaloula are liberated by ISF, Peshmerga and Shia volunteers.


----------



## Dalit

Iraq has literally become a game of thrones. Never was Iraq so unstable. May I say, not even under Saddam. Various ethnic and religious factions are at each others throat. Shia's blame Sunni's and vice versa. Before the invasion, Iraq had not a single suicide attack or factions killing each other. AQ/ISIL were non-existent. Animosity may have existed, but it was certainly incomparable to this bloodshed.

The Americans should never have unilaterally invaded Iraq. This has become crystal clear now. The instability can be attributed to the unplanned invasion. It has since left a vacuum which others are trying to fill. Iraq is today paying a very bloody price for the failures during the toppling of Saddam. The world powers that are responsible for this mess must be rubbing their hands.


----------



## usernameless

Dalit said:


> The instability can be attributed to the unplanned invasion.


or it was the plan all along. If simple folks like us can foresee instability and increasing sectarian issues once there is vacuum after such an invasion, surely the intelligence of the US knew it as well. Add on top that the Americans themselves closed down the sunni Baath party and knowingly handed over the country to Maliki, sectarian shia, raises even more questions about their sincerity when they talk about a 'democratic and free Iraq'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

usernameless said:


> or it was the plan all along. If simple folks like us can foresee instability and increasing sectarian issues once there is vacuum after such an invasion, surely the intelligence of the US knew it as well. Add on top that the Americans themselves closed down the sunni Baath party and knowingly handed over the country to Maliki, sectarian shia, raises even more questions about their sincerity when they talk about a 'democratic and free Iraq'.



To give you an idea, Maliki, good or bad, was elected by Iraqis, not 'installed' by U.S. It's like saying Erdogan is installed by U.S or Martians. Good or bad, he also is elected by Turks.


----------



## atatwolf

Hussein said:


> ah ok so you think that either you're God or India is a master in the region
> you have the position to decide who deserves to get that or that
> and by the way if you were enough reading the topic, kurds came after many other. they are not owners of the lands they live in . they should live with other in respect of other (and other should respect them).
> if you want to support the ethnic ideology (like the nazis did in the past , for exemple) that's your choice but don't , then, consider yourself as a champion of morality and giving lessons on a topic , saying who deserves or not .
> thx


Kinda getting sick of outsiders telling the countries in the region how they should conduct their business. All the misery started in the mid-east because of interference of outside and now they still think they know what is best for the region. The Kurds are the weakest link in the mid-east so they will use them to start new wars. The Kurds should remind themselves they will only be used as cannon fodder for western interests and a lot of Kurds will die. They should be sure about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Peshmerga and Shiite militias vie for control of liberated town*
By RUDAW 19 minutes ago





-
ERBIL, Kurdistan Region—Peshmerga forces have asked the Shiite Badr brigade to handover the control of Saadiya in northern Diyala to the Kurds a day after the town was liberated from Islamist militants, a Peshmerga spokesman said.

“There is the Badr brigade in Saadiya now and we need to negotiate with them in order to take the town back from that militia force,” Brigadier Ahmed Latif, Peshmerga spokesperson in the area told _Rudaw_.

“They [Shiite militia] helped the Peshmerga in taking back the town,” Latif added.

Kurdish Peshmerga forces launched a massive attack on the Islamic State (ISIS) in Jalawla and Saadiya in the early hours of Sunday morning in which 20 Peshmerga fighters were killed and 49 others were wounded.

“Many ISIS militants were killed but most of their bodies are lost under the rubble or drowned in Sirwan River,” said Latif.

Shiite militia leaders claimed to have played a major role in the offensive, but on Monday the Ministry of Peshmerga said that both towns were “liberated only by the Kurdish Peshmerga forces.”

“In Saadiya Iraqi federal troops took part in the offensive, too” Jabar Yawar, Peshmerga ministry chief of staff said in a statement.

The Kurdish Peshmerga and Shiite militias have clashed on a few occasions in the past in Tuz Khurmatu and Amerli where militia groups maintain a heavy presence.

Meanwhile, Anwar Hussein, the mayor of Jalawla urged residents of both towns to “not hurry in returning to their homes until all bombs and explosives have been cleared by the special teams.”


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536972500308328448


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish forces kill tens of ISIS foreign fighters near Mosul dam*
By RUDAW 1 hour ago




AFP file of Peshmerga fighters near Mosul.
ERBIL, Kurdistan Region—Kurdish military commanders said that their forces killed 124 Islamic State (ISIS) fighters, including seven leaders near the Mosul Dam today.

“ISIS fighters launched a wide scale attack on the Peshmerga positions today, in Sahlij village and Ein Mani'a west of the Mosul dam, but the Peshmerga forces confronted them and repelled the attacks,” said a senior military commander in the area.

*The commander said that among the killed are seven ISIS leaders and that the bodies of 70 dead militants are in the hands of the Peshmerga forces.*

According to the Peshmerga, most of the militants who were killed today were of Uzbek and Chechen nationality.

The Kurdish commander named the ISIS leaders as: *Abu Bilal, Abu Baraa al-Turki, Abu Akram al-Turki, Abu Muslim al-Turki, Abu Sumaya al-Turki, Abu Abdul Hmaid al-Turki and Muhamad Rasul Beg al Masri.*

Only two Peshmerga fighters were wounded in the attack, according to the commander.

Today’s confrontations were the second attack by the Islamic group against the Peshmerga in the last 24 hours.

On Tuesday ISIS militants, including two suicide bombers attacked the Kurdish positions near the dam, but they were repelled, leaving several dead behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Australia's Air Force refueling above Iraq in the fight against ISIS.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Diyala is now nearly 100 % free of IS with the exception of a few towns and villages in the district of Moqdadia. 

Operation lasted 2 weeks, included the liberation of sadiyah, jalawla, uzaim dam, Qura taba as well as a series of towns and the highway connecting these towns. 

Iraqi forces and volunteers recently clear up , Himreen mountain range and Himreen lake, as well as the district of Qura taba. 

Some videos of the recent operations. 
Operations in Qura taba. 





From sadiyah.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Chechnian fighter captured.


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS launched two large scale attacks against the peshmerga in Mosul dam and west Kirkuk (tel alward). The two attacks failed and resulted in the death and injury of over 200 IS militants, most of the casualties caused by airstrikes.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alshawi1234 said:


> IS launched two large scale attacks against the peshmerga in Mosul dam and west Kirkuk (tel alward). The two attacks failed and resulted in the death and injury of over 200 IS militants, most of the casualties caused by airstrikes.



the airstrikes came after the the mass attacks.


----------



## Hussein

http://www.newsweek.com/2014/12/05/nemesis-shadowy-iranian-training-shia-militias-iraq-287610.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Hussein said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/2014/12/05/nemesis-shadowy-iranian-training-shia-militias-iraq-287610.html




what a joke!!!

The airstrike is the reason why isis is losing ahahah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

I am not here to defend anyone.
For sure airstrikes are a very very important point for the war against IS (thx USA). But you can add many other reasons of success:
first the Iraqi army
second the peshmergas and the shia militias
third the sunnis who have the balls to fight IS 
and so... like British in Kobane


----------



## Serpentine

Oublious said:


> what a joke!!!
> 
> The airstrike is the reason why isis is losing ahahah.


What you wrote is a joke. If airstrikes were that powerful, we wouldn't see Taliban in Afghanistan, Pakistan or AlQaeda in Yemen. You are just too biased to admit that most of the job is done by forces on the ground, not those planes in the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

The ISIS supporters are sick and evil.


----------



## Oublious

Serpentine said:


> What you wrote is a joke. If airstrikes were that powerful, we wouldn't see Taliban in Afghanistan, Pakistan or AlQaeda in Yemen. You are just too biased to admit that most of the job is done by forces on the ground, not those planes in the sky.




The difference between iraq and other two countries is the geographic landscape. You don't have mountains in Iraqi cities.
So the destroyed tanks and artillery of ISIS is al fixed by that joker?

If the arabs in Iraq and Kurds are believing like you the help of the general is the reason for victory. You can tell them they are donkeys.


----------



## atatwolf

Seems like the PKK/YPG terrorists are getting a heavy beating. They are loosing the border post with Turkey at Ayn al-Arab. So no more illegal crossings and illegal weapons to PKK/YPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Serpentine said:


> What you wrote is a joke. If airstrikes were that powerful, we wouldn't see Taliban in Afghanistan, Pakistan or AlQaeda in Yemen. You are just too biased to admit that most of the job is done by forces on the ground, not those planes in the sky.



what up with him? he is going full turk.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539411535828094976


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> what up with him? he is going full turk.


I will remind you of this the next time you cry out racism when we say something against pkk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> what up with him? he is going full turk.




Peshmerga is sending another unit to fight in zorbani, they gonna exchange living soldiers with death soldiers. Means they are really cheap...


----------



## atatwolf

Oublious said:


> Peshmerga is sending another unit to fight in zorbani, they gonna exchange living soldiers with death soldiers. Means they are really cheap...


They are going to do another show in Turkish towns and then when the border is getting close with Kobane. Jump out of the car and run into the woods with a wet spot between their legs like last time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

atatwolf said:


> They are going to do another show in Turkish towns and then when the border is getting close with Kobane. Jump out of the car and run into the woods with a wet spot between their legs like last time




They can do ther show, they are the show of middle east. Cheap shits, the propaganda did failed. I hope that a lot of kurdish fighter are killed. You give your hand they take your arm. They can burn in the hell!

The kurds outside Turkiye are really savage people. Even the pkk in Turkey are seeing the help of Turkish state and they are shuttiing up. But these goat fakerzz can turn in to ashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

*First footage surfaces: Iranian jet seen attacking ISIS targets in Iraq*






The Iranian Air Force is bombing Islamic State (ISIS) targets inside Iraqi territory. It is an intensification of Iran's military involvement on the side of the Shia regime of its neighbor and most likely also a sign of its alleged coordination with the U.S. military which is leading the international coalition fighting ISIS.

The first footage of an Iranian aircraft bombing inside Iraq was broadcast by Al Jazeera a few days ago in a report on a joint operation by the Kurdish Peshmerga forces, Iraq's army and Shia militias to recapture two Kurdish towns in northeastern Iraq, near the Iranian border. The report mentions "Iraqi jet-fighters," but the plane seen bombing ISIS positions is a F-4 Phantom, which is not in Iraqi service.

First footage surfaces: Iranian jet seen attacking ISIS targets in Iraq - Middle East Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Watch a Former Canadian Soldier Battle Islamic State Fighters | VICE | United States


----------



## gau8av




----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> *First footage surfaces: Iranian jet seen attacking ISIS targets in Iraq*
> 
> View attachment 159439


At least they hit something! Even John Kerry is applauding the IRAF and space force...! Good going Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeaceGen

Oublious said:


> They can do ther show, they are the show of middle east. Cheap shits, the propaganda did failed. I hope that a lot of kurdish fighter are killed. You give your hand they take your arm. They can burn in the hell!
> 
> The kurds outside Turkiye are really savage people. Even the pkk in Turkey are seeing the help of Turkish state and they are shuttiing up. But these goat fakerzz can turn in to ashes.



Stop talking shit about the Kurds. They have moderate values and have shown considerable restraint and patience in their struggle for a homeland of their own. The Turks on the other hand, have demonized the Kurds every chance they get. Shame on you Turks.



gau8av said:


>



Well, the muslims invited the west to a fight in their homelands. We had no choice but to give them those battles. This can be used to teach muslims the futility of trying to rule by violence and oppression. If we keep our resolve, as the muslims will force us to, then I'm convinced we will be successful in making fundamentalist muslims patient political players rather than the violent oppressors they are today. But this may be a decades or even centuries long battle, given how stubborn and spiritually misguided the extremist muslims are.


----------



## Solomon2

December 2, 2014 7:37 pm

*The Arab spring idealist who died for Isis*
Borzou Daragahi

Egyptian’s radicalisation a story of despair, say friends




©FT montage
Ahmed al-Darawy was a pro-democracy activist who ran for parliament, but became disillusioned after Egypt's 2013 military coup. He died fighting for Isis

He had held on for months. But when the Islamists and leftists, who had united in the 2011 revolution he had championed, began fighting each other on the streets of Cairo in late 2012, something inside him snapped.

Ahmed al-Darawy, a one-time police officer turned revolutionary, had been a mainstay of Egypt’s uprising in Tahrir Square.

“He told me, ‘That’s it! That’s the beginning of the end’,” recalls his brother, Haytham, younger by two years. “He told me, ‘Did you see what happened? The revolution is coming to an end, and the counter-revolution will rise. There is blood now between them, they will never reunite. And this means they are both going to be wiped out.’”

Once gregarious and outspoken, he became reclusive, shying away from public life. After the July 2013 coup d’état felled the country’s Islamist president Mohamed Morsi and led to the installation of a military-backed regime, Darawy left the country, telling relatives he was seeking medical care.

The call came on May 29, 2014. Darawy, a 38-year-old father of three, had died on the battlefields of Iraq, the man said. The one-time democracy activist, who had run for the Egyptian parliament in 2012 as an independent, had joined the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, an al-Qaeda offshoot known as Isis, and died in battle.

“The Darawy matter actually horrifies me,” says Yasser al-Hawary, 36, a liberal Egyptian activist. “He adopted the same demands and ideas as all of us and he was just like anybody else. This means other people, that don’t show violence , could join Isis as well.”

Darawy’s path from non-violent democracy activist to fighter for a group so extreme it has been disowned by al-Qaeda reflects the unsettling course of the Arab revolts of 2011. A heady season of hope and optimism that stirred longings for democracy and citizenship rights also unleashed demons many observers did not expect: political repression, internecine and sectarian fighting, and chaos in what had been authoritarian societies.

With the possible exception of Tunisia, all the nations that have risen up are now mired in intensified repression or armed conflict. A moment of hope that the Arab world was emerging from authoritarianism has been eclipsed by Isis and its efforts to draw men and women like Darawy into its orbit.

“This story is very important,” says Fawaz Gerges, a professor of Middle Eastern politics at the London School of Economics and the author of a book on jihadis. “Not only does it tell us about Egypt’s past, present and future, but also it tells us how the great aspirations and hopes of the so-called Arab spring have turned into despair, and how some of these men have turned to jihadism.”

Darawy belies the stereotype of jihadis as misfits. He was born to university educated parents in 1976, and grew up in Cairo’s upscale Maadi suburb. Those who knew him and his family describe them as well-to-do. Darawy’s sister studied at the expensive American University of Cairo. Darawy received a prestigious spot to study law enforcement at the police academy.

”We were not just middle-class, we are a rich family,” says Haytham, who now lives in the Gulf.

After years as a cop, Darawy became disillusioned with the police, under the interior ministry, known for its brutality and corruption. “He saw what the regime was doing,” says Mr Hawary.

He left the police to join Etisalat, the country’s UAE-operated mobile phone carrier, as a marketing manager setting up sponsorship arrangements with local sports clubs for the company. His brother says Darawy and his wife earned the equivalent of $7,000 a month in a country where monthly income averages $500.





Activists recall meeting him first in late 2010, at the offices of the Socialist Renewal Current, among the liberal and leftist groups that spearheaded the drive into the streets the following January. “He was very expressive and outspoken and was very balanced in his ideas,” says Mr Hawary. “He was in harmony with us.”

He became a leading figure in the tent community that sprang up on Tahrir Square in the days before longtime ruler Hosni Mubarak was toppled in February 2011.

“He had indescribable hope and energy,” says his brother. “I once told him, ‘Ahmed, I think your activism is affecting your work and your home.’ So he told me something very important; that the future of the country is being formed now, we are making history.”

But Darawy was no starry-eyed idealist dreaming of transformation. Not only had he been a police officer but he had worked in the private sector and was by the time of the revolution a parent. He knew how institutions operated and understood the slow pace of reform, so when he came forward to call for reform of the interior ministry, his proposal was full of concrete steps to improve an organisation whose abuses lay at the heart of the 2011 rebellion.

He urged a reduction in work hours, paperwork and administrative tasks to encourage the police to provide proper security, as well as salary reforms and training programmes to reduce brutality. “He wanted police resources to be focused on the security of the citizen,” says his brother.





He told friends he was even willing to take a salary cut to rejoin the police if it would help bring about change. But despite pitching his reform package to a succession of interim governments, including that of Mr Morsi, his ideas were never embraced. “All his efforts failed,” says Mohamed Qassas, a fellow activist. “His reforms were mentioned in the media but never got anywhere.”

As Egypt’s transition moved toward electoral politics, Darawy made a spirited parliamentary run for a seat in his home district, declining an offer to run on the Muslim Brotherhood list and instead winning the backing of the leftist Revolution Continues coalition as well as the Salafist Nour party.

Provisional figures compiled by campaign volunteers showed that he and another candidate had received the most votes and were headed for a run-off, but the election committee declared that Mostafa Bakri, a pro-regime journalist, had won outright.

“There was no evidence but there were suspicions that the election was forged against him,” says Mr Hawary. “Of course he was angry and sad. Most of the revolutionary youth ran for this election and almost none of us made it.”

Presidential elections, too, proved frustrating. Darawy was among those who supported Abdul-Moneim Aboul Fotouh, the ex-Muslim Brotherhood leader who had reinvented himself as a liberal embracing the spirit of the Tahrir revolution. But the candidate lost in the first round of voting.






©Reuters
Though described by some as a moderate Islamist , Darawy maintained friendships with fellow revolutionaries including leftists and liberals.


The end of that solidarity between Islamists and secular revolutionaries marked the beginning of Darawy’s transformation. The violent December 2012 confrontations at the Ittihadiya presidential palace, in which liberal and leftist activists clashed with Morsi supporters, marked the first time the two cornerstones of the Tahrir uprising fought each other. Such confrontations between Islamists and their opponents also undermined the Syrian uprising against Bashar al-Assad, turned Libya’s factions against each other and marred Tunisia’s transition.

“The unity of the masses, the unity of the poor, the middle class, the professionals and the human rights activists was one of the main features of the revolutions,” says Mr Gerges. “But beyond the unity against dictators there was no unity of purpose, no vision and no blueprint of the future. The idea was that the revolution was going to take care of itself, which is a very silly thing.”

Darawy was ill-prepared for the blow. To him, the revolution was quickly careening toward disaster. To associates, he appeared to side with the Islamists, accusing the secular activists of instigating the Ittihadiya violence. Facing a choice between his liberal ideas and Islamist identity, he chose the latter.

After the clashes, Darawy drifted away from Egyptian politics and became more and more obsessed with the unfolding tragedy in Syria, where the Assad government had turned a peaceful uprising into a civil war pitting a regime dominated by members of his heterodox Shia sect against an armed Sunni rebellion drawing fighters from as far away as North America.





“He was always talking about the Arab revolutions, about Syria and how we must rescue the people there,” said Mohamed Abbas, an Islamist-leaning fellow activist now working at a think-tank in the Gulf. “He was in deep grief that the revolutions ended up this way.”

Across the Arab world television broadcasts of cheering pro-democracy protesters waving flags gave way to images of Syrian children killed by the Assad regime’s barrel bombs. Mr Abbas says he fears the dreary course of the Arab revolutions has discredited a budding belief in the democratic process among Arab youth.

“They try out new methods to force the world to hear their voice and to change the [political] reality they reject by their own hands,” he says.

Darawy is thought to have joined protests in favour of Mr Morsi in the summer of 2013, as an outpouring of anger against the Islamist government began to swell. Army officer Abdel Fattah al-Sisi overthrew Mr Morsi in a popularly backed July 2013 coup. The crushing of Morsi supporters weeks later in a violent crackdown at Rabaa Adawiya Square has become a rallying cry for Islamist-leaning youth.

While both hardcore Islamists in the Arab world and disaffected Muslims in the west have made the journey to Isis, very few of those who took part in the uprisings in Tahrir Square or along Bourguiba Avenue in Tunis have ended up joining the group.

Darawy disappeared shortly after the violence at Rabaa Adawiya Square. During one conversation with Mr Abbas around that time he spoke emotionally about the failures of the Arab uprisings. “He was very sad and angry,” says Mr Abbas. “He was always using the language of complete despair. ‘We’re going down the toilet,’ he would say.”

At some point in the autumn of 2013 he was dismissed from his job. A telephone number his brother managed to locate for him has never worked. “Even his wife, her information about him was very poor,” his brother recalls. “She would go for a long time not able to communicate with him.”

Then suddenly, in February, Darawy contacted his younger brother via the internet. “He said take care of mum and dad; we wore them out when we were children,” recalls his brother. “And it didn’t occur to me that he was saying goodbye.” It was the last time the two men communicated.

Haytham, who has been struggling to reconstruct the last few months of his brother’s life, says he believes he first joined the jihadi group, Jabhat al-Nusra, before becoming an Isis commander once it began to dominate the Syrian rebellion in late 2013. He has yet to locate his brother’s body or discover the exact circumstances of his death. One Syrian rebel leader alleges Darawy died at the hands of Iraqi forces in Tikrit.

An Isis supporter claims he died in a suicide operation, while another says he was leader of a unit of Egyptian jihadis fighting in Syria’s northeast. Months after his family learned of his death, pictures of him holding an assault rifle began appearing on the internet. The story of Darawy’s path from police officer to revolutionary to Isis fighter has, for some, become a cautionary tale of infiltration of the security forces as well as a way to paint the Arab uprisings as a cover for extremist Islam.

Such caricatures do not adequately describe Isis recruits such as Darawy. “People are joining Isis simply because there is no other game in town and until very recently it has been very successful,” says James Dorsey, a writer and researcher who has written about Nidhal Selmi, a Tunisian footballer who died as an Isis fighter. “You have people who join who don’t share in great detail its ideology but see very little alternative to effecting change and therefore see it as a vehicle.”

*In depth*
*Egypt under Sisi
*





After the army’s ousting of the country’s first elected leader, the Islamist Mohamed Morsi, its former chief has inherited a divided country

In interviews with those who knew him, the word used repeatedly to explain Darawy’s transformation is “despair” over the course of events in the Arab world. “We had huge ambitions,” says Mr Qassas, pondering his coffee at a café in central Cairo. “Everybody had visions of change and transformation and democracy and citizenship rights. When none of these ambitions was realised the disappointment was as high as the ambition.”

The same despair has driven some of the revolutionaries in Egypt into exile or depression, self-destruction and suicide, including Zainab al-Mahdi, a well-regarded activist who hanged herself in her Cairo flat in November. The loosely organised, spontaneous uprisings that felled longtime dictatorships ill-prepared their partisans for the long, fierce battles needed to bring about fundamental social change.

“Historically, what’s happening is very normal; the upheavals, the tensions and the counter-revolution,” says Mr Gerges. “What’s happening in Egypt and the Arab world is not unique. It is the aftershock of the social earthquake. It could take many years for things to calm down and subside.”

Haytham has taken custody of his brother’s children, moving them to the Gulf.

“My feelings towards Ahmed will never be altered. I have been proud of him since I was a kid. He is my big brother,” he says. “I will never question why he did this or that. God bless him and reward him for his actions during his life. I will never be ashamed, and I will always be proud of him.”


----------



## Alshawi1234

Awesome footage, French airstrikes target IS positions in Bashiqa, Nineveh plains. 







In other news, Iraqi forces and volunteers liberated the areas of Tel Aldhahab and Sayid Gharib near Balad. Clashes continue around Ishaqi and Aziz Balad in Sallahidden province. Clashes have so far killed over 160 members of ISIL in the operations around Balad, mostly through airstrikes. 30 security forces and volunteers casualties. 

A-10 thunderbolt strikes IS in Rawa Anbar, just another day in the Islamic state. Airstrikes, lack of food, services and jobs in the Islamic state have become a new reality. Prices of propane cylinders for cooking have risen from $5 to $70 dollars. Kerosine fuel used for heaters has risen to $250 per barrel after it was provided for free by the government rations. All hail the "Islamic state". 






Close air support for volunteer forces battling IS. 







Abu mahdi al Mohandes, Hadi Al Amiri, Qasim sulaymani, IS worst nightmare. 






Promo video of volunteer forces during the liberation of a town. 






The unfortunate decision of choosing the wrong side, Population of Sunni towns which joined IS fear being permanently displaced after housing IS Militants in their homes and joining them in their operation. They were so sure of themselves that they revealed their identies and names. Well it must suck for them. 


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/06/w...manent-displacement-from-iraqi-town.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brutas

Saw in the news Syria-Iraq & Iranian ministers meeting in Tehran next week. Time to create an alliance to wipe out these death cult (ISIS).


----------



## Alshawi1234

> *Shiite Militias Win Bloody Battles in Iraq, Show No Mercy*
> Shiite militias helped win some of Iraq's recent victories against Islamic State. But human-rights officials and others worry that the militias might be growing out of control. Photo: Matt Bradley/The Wall Street Journal
> 
> By
> Matt Bradley and
> Ghassan Adnan
> 
> Updated Dec. 5, 2014 1:35 p.m. ET
> JURF AL-SAKHER, Iraq—In a makeshift barracks about 40 miles south of Baghdad, Ahmed al-Zamili flipped through pictures on his mobile phone: an Islamic State fighter’s corpse hanging from a crude noose, a dead man on the ground clutching an AK-47 and a kneeling, blindfolded man uttering a confession.
> 
> Mr. Zamili says the men were captured when his militia of more than 650 Shiite fighters, known as Al Qara’a Regiment, drove Islamic State out of Jurf al-Sakher in late October. After briefly interrogating the enemy soldiers, Mr. Zamili ordered their executions, he says.
> 
> “We see them, we attack them, we get the weapons from them, we talk to them, we get their confessions, and then we kill them,” says Mr. Zamili, 35 years old, who ran five restaurants before forming Al Qara’a in June. “Of course, this is much better than the army strategy.”
> 
> Shiite militias like Al Qara’a have emerged as the most effective fighting force against Islamic State in Iraq, helping the battered army break a two-month siege and humanitarian crisis in Amerli in August and recapture the strategically important oil-refinery town of Beiji in mid-November.
> 
> Iraq’s new prime minister, Haider al-Abadi, estimates that more than a million Shiite fighters are trying to fill the void left by failures of the U.S.-trained Iraqi military, which largely fled when Islamic State captured a large stretch of northern and western Iraq in June.
> 
> The Shiite militias, many of them formed in response to a fatwa calling for jihad against Islamic State, are likely to be essential even as the U.S. continues airstrikes in Iraq and Syria and sends as many as 1,500 additional troops to advise Iraq’s undermanned military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENLARGE
> Al Qara’a, led by Ahmed al-Zamili, has played a major role in recent victories over Islamic State militants in Iraq. Matt Bradley/The Wall Street Journal
> 
> Shiite militia leaders say their recent successes reflect their holy warrior zeal, superior training compared with Iraqi government troops, less corruption in the ranks and freedom from the legal, bureaucratic and human-rights restrictions on regular Iraqi forces. But some Sunni politicians, tribal leaders and human-rights advocates are worried that the take-no-prisoners tactics of many militia groups are turning them into a mirror image of the Sunni jihadists fighting on behalf of Islamic State.
> 
> Militia groups have been accused of a plethora of human-rights violations, including mass shootings of prisoners and Sunni civilians and the forced displacement of Sunni families on a scale approaching ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Shiite fighters boast about executing enemy soldiers after they surrender. In Jurf al-Sakher, some Al Qara’a members hurried out of a meeting with a reporter for The Wall Street Journal to deliver the severed head of an Islamic State fighter to relatives of a slain militia member before his funeral ended.
> 
> Each battlefield victory also wins Shiite militia groups more political power, which could deepen sectarian tensions across the Middle East and make it harder to hold Iraq together even if Islamic State is driven out. Some politicians in Baghdad already refer to the militia groups as a “Shiite Islamic State.”
> 
> In official Iraqi media, militias are celebrated as heroes, and their leaders make televised victory speeches next to Iraqi army generals. One of the deputies to Hadi al-Ameri, leader of the Iranian-backed Badr Corps, recently was elected Iraq’s interior minister. He oversees police and a government office responsible for monitoring militia groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENLARGE
> 
> Iraq’s most prominent Shiite militias attacked U.S. troops during nearly nine years of war that ended in December 2011. The Hezbollah Brigades, which joined forces with Al Qara’a in Jurf al-Sakher, are listed as a terrorist organization by the U.S. government.
> 
> Many of the groups are outraged by President Barack Obama ’s move last month toexpand the U.S. fight against Islamic State militants, claiming it is the guise for a renewed foreign occupation of Iraq. Congress hasn’t voted on Mr. Obama’s request for $5.6 billion in funding.
> 
> While the U.S. doesn’t offer direct financial support to Shiite fighters in Iraq, some human-rights advocates claim that a burst of new spending would trickle down to militia groups. “Who is that money and training going to go to if the army has almost completely collapsed?” says Erin Evers, the Iraq researcher at Human Rights Watch in New York. “The U.S. is basically paving the way for these guys to take over the country even more than they already have.”
> 
> U.S. military officials are concerned about “anything that could fuel the sectarian conflict,” one of them says. “The behavior of these groups and how they interact with the Sunnis is vital to the political atmosphere.”
> 
> Some of the concerns echo those expressed after Iran recently launched airstrikesagainst Islamic State forces along its border with Iraq. American officials welcome Iran’s help but are worried that its leaders are more interested in fueling sectarian tensions than helping to stabilize Iraq.
> 
> For now, the Shiite militias are an unavoidable fact of life given the weaknesses of Iraq’s military. U.S. military officials are aware that government forces in Iraq have been “quite reliant” on the militia groups, one official says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENLARGE
> Iraqi security forces and Shiite militia members fire at Islamic State positions during an operation outside Amerli. Associated Press
> 
> “We are aware” of the human-rights allegations and have “communicated our concerns to the Iraqi government about that,” a Pentagon official adds. “This is really an issue for the Iraqi government to work out since they are the ones that are coordinating with Iran on the use of Shiite militia.”
> 
> Mr. Abadi, Iraq’s prime minister, has pledged to clean up the military and rein in abuses that could make Shiite militias a liability to his government. Still, their recent battlefield tactics make some Pentagon officials wary about plans to eventually fold Shiite militias and Sunni tribal fighters into a National Guard-style corps that would answer to local Iraqi officials. Legislation needed to create the corps is gridlocked in Iraq’s parliament.
> 
> Other U.S. military officials say it is even more important to win the support of Sunni tribes seen as crucial to defeating Islamic State forces in the region. “The focus right now has to be on the Sunnis,” a Pentagon official says.
> 
> Some Iraqi government officials see no need for major changes. Gen. Saad Maan Ibrahim, spokesman for the Baghdad Operations Command, which manages the defense of Iraq’s capital, says police have investigated and arrested a number of militia members who were accused of abuses. Such crimes are isolated, he says.
> 
> “It’s very clear that the circumstances of the battlefield are unconventional,” adds Ghassan al-Hussaini, an adviser to Mr. Abadi, Iraq’s prime minister. “Those who keep criticizing the fighters in the battlefield are sitting in their air-conditioned offices without knowing what a battlefield even looks like.”
> 
> Mr. Zamili, the leader of Al Qara’a who keeps gruesome photos of enemy Islamic State fighters on his phone, was born in Nasiriyah, a large city in the Shiite heartland of Iraq about 225 miles southeast of Baghdad. Under Saddam Hussein ’s regime, allusions to religious differences were scrubbed from public life, so the young Mr. Zamili was thrilled to embrace his Shiite identity after being sent by his parents to live with cousins in Beirut.
> 
> He was particularly stirred by the rousing televised speeches of Hassan Nassrallah, the militant leader whose Iran-backed Hezbollah group provided the ideological blueprint for Shiite militant groups throughout the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENLARGE
> After Al Qara’a drove Islamic State out of Jurf al-Sakher in late October, soldiers painted the militia’s name on this armored vehicle. Matt Bradley/The Wall Street Journal
> 
> Mr. Nassrallah linked resistance against Israel and Sunni Arab despots to the struggles of early Shiites such as Imam Hussein, whose young nephew Qassim begged his family for the privilege of martyrdom in battle. “I started telling myself that I’m no better than Qassim and that I would do the same: sacrifice myself for the sake of God and religion,” Mr. Zamili recalls.
> 
> With the help of his cousins, who worked for Hezbollah’s Al Manar television station, Mr. Zamili attended a Hezbollah training camp in the mountains outside Beirut, where he learned to fire pistols, mortars and artillery. He returned to Iraq in 1999 and was dreading the indignity of compulsory conscription into Iraq’s Sunni-led army when the U.S. toppled Mr. Hussein in 2003.
> 
> Mr. Zamili says he formed his first militia group in 2006 to help fend off death squads and suicide bombers who wanted to rid his Sunni-dominated neighborhood in Baghdad, called Adhamiyah, of Shiites. The unnamed militia had about 100 members, including friends who trained with him in Lebanon.
> 
> From 2006 to 2009, Mr. Zamili and his militia fought alongside Qais al-Khazali, a Shiite militia leader who split from powerful Shiite cleric Moqtada al-Sadr’s Mehdi Army to form a group called Asaib Ahl Al Haq, or League of the Righteous.
> 
> Mr. Zamili says his fighters helped support an untrained and incompetent Iraqi police force. “Whenever there was an operation against terrorists, they would give us police uniforms and guns and we would do the operation,” he says. He denies participating in Asaib Ahl Al Haq’s attacks on U.S. troops.
> 
> After the “surge” of U.S. troops largely subdued al Qaeda in Iraq, Mr. Zamili went back to running his restaurants in Adhamiyah. When civil war broke out in Syria, he rallied his friends again. He says Asaib Ahl Al Haq sent them to Iran for training—and then to Damascus to fight.
> 
> Islamic State’s invasion of Iraq last summer left the militants within striking distance of Kerbala, the holy city where Shiites say Imam Hussein was murdered by Sunni extremists more than 1,300 years ago. The invasion was a dream come true for Mr. Zamili. He says it has set the scene for a sectarian rematch that heralds the resurrection of the Hidden Imam, a messiah-like figure who will usher in Al Qara’a, or judgment day.
> 
> “As long as the fight is against the Shiite sect, it was our wish that they would come to Iraq and we would fight them in our own country,” Mr. Zamili says. He flew back to Baghdad, sold two homes in Nasiriyah and began spending his own money to feed the militia’s fighting force. He has spent 200 million Iraqi dinars ($166,000) so far, he says.
> 
> Al Qara’a, loosely translated as the Judgment Day Regiment, got its weapons from the Iraqi prime minister’s office and retreating Islamic State fighters, Mr. Zamili says. Some details of his account couldn’t be independently confirmed, but a representative of the Iraqi office in charge of monitoring militia groups says it is aware of his training and ties to Shiite militants.
> 
> Mr. Zamili’s militia is officially registered with the local Babil Operations Command, which reports to Iraq’s defense ministry and the office of Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani, Iraq’s most influential Shiite cleric. He has helped raise money for the militias and win them political cover to join the fight.
> 
> Ayatollah Sistani’s representative in Babil province, Sheik Mahmood al-Khafaji, says the militias have the support of all Iraqi patriots.
> 
> In the October battle to recapture Jurf al-Sakher from Islamic State, Al Qara’a tore up farmland and razed palm orchards so that the militia’s vehicles could avoid mine-laden roads. In contrast, Iraqi government soldiers had to wait for permission from Baghdad to destroy farms and suffered dozens of casualties while fighting on the booby-trapped pavement, Mr. Zamili says.
> 
> Gen. Maan says Shiite militias and government troops largely follow the same rules of engagement, but many Shiite fighters disagree. “We do things the government can’t,” says Hussein Kareem al-Shemari, an Al Qara’a commander. Most Iraqi soldiers are poorly trained, fight only for a paycheck and sometimes bribe superiors to move them farther from the fighting, he says.
> 
> Some Iraqi troops showed up with just one extra magazine for their rifles and retreated at the first sign of enemy resistance, say Al Qara’a fighters. Militia members slept in front of Iraqi military tanks and armored vehicles during one night of the battle so retreating government soldiers couldn’t drive their equipment away from the front lines.
> 
> Al Qara’a prefers to execute captured Islamic State militants because they often go free if handed over to the Iraqi military or police, according to Messrs. Shemari and Zamili. They say some soldiers take bribes from Islamic State.
> 
> Senior Iraqi and American generals agree that corruption is a major problem for Iraq’s military. They blame graft within the ranks for the Iraqi military’s sudden collapse amid Islamic State’s initial advance in June.
> 
> Mr. Zamili says he is aware of the human-rights conventions of war but thinks they are absurd considering the abuses committed by Islamic State. “You’re on a battlefield, and there is a terrorist pointing a weapon at you and trying to kill you,” he says. “Do you let him kill you, or do you kill him?”
> 
> Emboldened by the victory in Jurf al-Sakher, Mr. Zamili now is trying to decide whether to join the battle against Islamic State militants in Samarra, a city between Baghdad and Tikrit, or even farther away. Just like his Sunni enemies, the Shiite militia leader and his men vow to fight to the end.
> 
> “I see myself as an Islamic Shiite fighter—part of the resistance until the end of my life,” Mr. Zamili says.
> 
> —Dion Nissenbaum and Julian E. Barnes contributed to this article.
> 
> *Write to *Matt Bradley at matt.bradley@wsj.com


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*5000 Peshmerga or so heading to liberate Shingal(sinjar) 

Comments*


----------



## 500

Germany arming Kurds:


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Rivalries resurface in Iraqi town recaptured from Islamic State*
BY ISABEL COLES

JALAWLA, Iraq Mon Dec 8, 2014 6:30am EST







1 OF 2. Members of the Kurdish security forces take part in an intensive security deployment after clashes with Islamic State militants in Jalawla, Diyala province November 23, 2014.

CREDIT: REUTERS/STRINGER


(Reuters) - The blood of two militants killed during Islamic State's rout in the Iraqi town of Jalawla has yet to be washed away, but a turf war is already brewing between Kurdish and Shi'ite forces that jointly drove the insurgents out.

The recapture of disputed territory and towns such as Jalawla is reopening rivalries over the boundary between areas of Kurdish control and those administered by the Shi'ite-led Baghdad government.

Local Sunni Arabs displaced in the fighting have little choice but to align themselves with one side or the other.

Not long after Islamic State began its offensive across Iraq this summer, Kurdish commanders in the eastern province of Diyala invited the head of the largest Sunni Arab tribe in Jalawla to discuss jointly resisting the insurgents.

*"We sat with them here in this very building," said Brigadier General Barzan Ali Shawas, describing the meeting with Sheikh Faisal al-Karwi in a Kurdish peshmerga barracks on the banks of the Diyala river, lined with date palms.

"We said: What do you want? True, you are Arabs and we are Kurds, but the unity of Iraq is in our interest." The sheikh had replied he would consider the Kurds' offer to set up a unit for local Sunnis under peshmerga command, but he never came back with an answer.*

Since that June day, Jalawla changed hands several times, until the peshmerga and Shi'ite militia drove the militants out on Nov. 23. According to Shawas, they agreed before the offensive that the Shi'ite militia would withdraw as soon as it was over and hand full control to the Kurds, but that has yet to happen.

Jalawla, which lies about 150 km (90 miles) northeast of Baghdad, is overwhelmingly Arab and was under the central government's jurisdiction until Islamic State overran it. *However, the Kurds say it was theirs until the 1970s, when Saddam Hussein brought in Sheikh Faisal's Karwiya tribe to "Arabise" the area.*

Now it is deserted except for stray animals, Shi'ite militiamen and peshmerga, marking their territory with flags and graffiti. The atmosphere is tense.

"Jalawla is Kurdistani," is spray-painted on the front of a bakery. Fridges dragged into the road as barricades are beginning to rust.

*Shi'ite fighters drive a pick-up truck with a picture of Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on the bonnet. One gets out and approaches the Kurds, finger on the trigger of his rifle, to ask if they have permission to be there from the head of the Shi'ite Khorasani Brigades militia.*

"If they retain a fanatic stance about the areas they have taken, there's no way we will allow them," said Jawad al-Hosnawi, the Khorasani Brigades' field commander.

Iraqi Kurds have controlled an autonomous region since the early 1990s and their fighters moved into other disputed areas this year to combat Islamic State.

But Hosnawi rejects any further Kurdish ambitions. "Our problem is if they want to separate from Iraq or form an ethnic state - no way," he said.

RESIDENTS FEAR MILITIAS

Cats pick through uncollected rubbish in Jalawla and a cow strolls down the street, oblivious to the danger of thousands of mines planted by the militants. A burst of gunfire and the occasional thud of an explosion can be heard.

Shawas promised civilians would be allowed to return, except those who sided with Islamic State, once a bomb disposal team finishes its work, and water and electricity are restored.

Hosnawi said the Kurds were bulldozing Sunni homes to discourage them from coming back.

Many Jalawla residents are camping a few kilometers away on a football pitch, its perimeter fence draped with laundry. They celebrated the news that Islamic State had been forced from Jalawla and the adjacent town of Saadiya.

Most said they had fled not the militants, but air strikes targeting them. Now they fear the Shi'ite forces, who have killed Sunnis and destroyed their homes in other towns they recaptured from Islamic States.

*"We want to go back but the militias will slaughter us," said a 40-year-old farmer from Saadiya who was too afraid to give his name. "We ask the peshmerga to annex Jalawla and Saadiya to the (Kurdistan) region so we can live in peace."*

To slow enemy advances, Islamic State blew up bridges across the milky waters of the Diyala river, into which some militants flung themselves to escape when the game was up.

The blood of two insurgents who did not get away stains the entrance to a shop that used to sell roofing. Its shutters are down now and daubed with Shi'ite slogans.

*Sheikh Faisal confirmed rejecting the Kurds’ proposal, and says his tribe had fought the peshmerga to prevent them taking over a base abandoned by the Iraqi army.*

*"They won't let Arabs return, mostly the Karwiya. They want to take Jalawla. It's an Arab area," he said by telephone from the nearby town of Baquba.*

*He denies collaborating with Islamic State, as the Kurds allege, and says the militants blew up his house in Jalawla because he refused to join them.

Unlike the displaced residents, Sheikh Faisal's nephew Zumhar Jamal al-Karwi said Jalawla should remain under the Baghdad government, not the Kurds.*

"We won't accept Jalawla remaining in Kurdish clutches. If they cling to it by force, it will be retaken by force," Zumhar said. "We are prepared to fight against the Kurds alongside the militias unless the peshmerga leave Jalawla."



(editing by David Stamp)


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

atatwolf said:


> Seems like the PKK/YPG terrorists are getting a heavy beating. They are loosing the border post with Turkey at Ayn al-Arab. So no more illegal crossings and illegal weapons to PKK/YPG.


you want to share your border with IS better ?


----------



## lowish

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> you want to share your border with IS better ?



Turks probably see YPG as a greater threat and that IS would be easier to mainuplate and contain.


----------



## -SINAN-

lowish said:


> Turks probably see YPG as a greater threat and that IS would be easier to mainuplate and contain.



Their fight shouldn't finish. They can continue to kill each other forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Their fight shouldn't finish. They can continue to kill each other forever.


Till the last man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ




----------



## Oublious

ebray said:


>




foking fake! They put it ther selfs. Aqm no explosions...


----------



## CENTCOM

Here is a playlist of some of the Airstrike videos from Operation Inherent Resolve, on ISIL, that we wanted to share with you. My apologies that it is on Youtube and some of you might not be able to watch it.






Haroon Ahmad
DET - U.S. Central Command
United States Central Command - Urdu - MacDill Air Force Base, FL - Government Organization | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

A summary of the events in the various regions. Don't bother translating and Arabic is a world language anyway.

#سامراء
١-التوجه الحقيقي لتنظيم الدولة داعش في محافظة صلاح الدين هو فك الحصار عن تكريت واسترجاع ببجي، وعن تكثيف تواجده في محاور الجلام والإسحاقي ومكيشيفة مع تَغْيير وجهة المعركة بشكل متكرر وتذبذب في كثافة النيران.
٢-جنوب سامراء مناطق ريفية وقليلة السكان، وليس أولوية حالية لمسكها من قبل تنظيم الدولة، وأهم ما فيها هو قربها من مركز سامراء الذي سوف يكون تحت مرمى نيران الهاونات، فأهميتها عسكرية وليست إقتصادية .
٣-وبما أن الكفة كانت تميل للقوات الأتحادية نهاية الشهر الماضي لولا إنسحاب سرايا السلام لإسباب لم أقف على رأي صريح بخصوصها، فقد رأى عسكري تنظيم الدولة حجّي عبدالله جوهر ومساعده كامل الأسودي، أن هذا هو الوقت المناسب لفك الحصار عن تكريت والتقرب من مركز سامراء، وأن الخيار الأفضل لهم استمرار المعارك لا حسمها إلى حين إيجاد منفذا للدخول لتكريت!!
٤-عناصر تنظيم الدّولة على قلتهم في هذه المحاور قد تقدموا في الجلام والحويش، وتضاءل تأثير عمليات سامراء، ولم يكن وقع الرد كبيرا بين القوات العراقية وتنظيم الدّولة.
٥-علما أن ولاية صلاح الدين في تنظيم الدولة ليس لديها ما يكفي من الدعم لحسم المعركة في الصينية وإرجاع بيجي، بل لاتزال تعاني من الانتكاسات العسكرية.
٦-وأيا كان المطلوب والهدف من هذه التعرضات العنيفة طيلة اليومين الماضيين، فأن تنظيم الدولة سوف لن يستطيع الحفاظ على التوازن النسبي بينه وبين القوات العراقيّة، حيث لا ينتصر طرف على آخر، وإلى أجل غير مسمى والى حين تحقيق هدفهم.
٧- وعلى القوات الأتحادية الاعتماد على عامل المفاجئة والصدمة، الذي يُعيد هزيمة العدو، ويرسم الخطط التي تفوق توقعات العدو، ومراجعة الأولويات في التحرير والنصر، فهو ظهور الدولة على الساحة!!
٨-سوف تلجأ عناصر تنظيم الدولة إلى المناطق المحاذية للدجيل من جهة شمال بغداد، أو على طول حوض نهر دجلة، أو في مناطق الطارمية والتاجي وتاجي الشط، مع جيوب بذراع دجلة والبوركيبة وفي بعض منطقة المشاهدة.
٩-محاولة إسقاط عمليات الأنبار والزحف نحو سامراء من اتجاهات مختلفة أربك التحالف الدولي في دعم عمليات البيشمركة في الشمال باتجاه الموصل وزعزع أولويات الغطاء الجوي للقوات البرية.

Of course the main battle will not be fought in Fallujah as in earlier years but obviously in Mosul. My guess is that in one year's time (next December) ISF, along with American help (mainly in the form of airstrikes), locals (crucial part) and MAYBE foreign boots on the ground will have liberated Mosul.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar*

*The ISIL terrorist group, whose creation is based on “fraud and fabrication,” is being advised by US and Israeli generals to “subvert” the Syrian government, an American scholar says.*

“ISIS is actually a creation of the United States, Israel and Saudi Arabia which is designed to actually undermine the infrastructure of Syria,” said James Henry Fetzer, using another acronym for the group.

“The situation with ISIS is completely outrageous, it’s a deceitful operation, it’s a deception,” said Fetzer, who is also an editor at Veterans Today and a retired professor in Madison, Wisconsin.

“The whole thing is a fraud and fabrication,” Fetzer told Press TV on Thursday. “It’s intended to mask US attempts to subvert the (Syrian) government of Bashar al-Assad.”

The ISIL terrorists, who were initially trained by the CIA in Jordan in 2012 to destabilize the Syrian government, now control large parts of Iraq and Syria.

US warplanes have been conducting airstrikes against ISIL in Iraq since early August. Some Western states have also participated in some of the strikes in Iraq.

The US and some of its Arab allies have also been carrying out airstrikes against ISIL inside Syria since late September without any authorization from Damascus or a UN mandate.

Intermediaries in touch with the ISIL terrorist group say the Takfiris have proposed the sale of the body of the first American citizen they executed in August.

ISIL presented the proposal to hand over American journalist James Foley’s remains as an act of mercy for the family and a “humanity case,” while requesting $1 million for it, BuzzFeed reported Thursday.

“The very idea of ISIS attempting to sell the body of someone it has murdered is completely outrageous and an affront to the moral sensibilities of the entire world,” Fetzer stated.

PressTV - ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar


----------



## Alshawi1234

About the Map, northern Babel, jalawla, and sadiyah are under government control. Tikrit is under IS contro but nearby areas are control by IAl. Baiji is under IA but nearby areas are under IS control. There is no IS threat to mada'in.


In Balad, the town itself is under iraqi control, with IS controlling Aziz Balad, the town of yethreb and the areas norh of Dhuluiyah (east of Balad)


----------



## Solomon2

*Pete Hegseth: Islamic State ‘Modern-Day Nazis’*





BY: Washington Free Beacon Staff
_December 12, 2014 4:10 pm_

Following reports that the Islamic State (IS, ISIS or ISIL) had beheaded four Christian children for refusing to convert to Islam, Concerned Veterans for America CEO Pete Hegseth called the terrorist group “modern-day Nazis.”

“It is a level of brutality we cannot relate to. These are modern-day Nazis. These are ideologues who feed on the blood, on the violence,” Hegseth told Fox’s Gretchen Carlson on Friday.

“The radicalization takes them to a place where violence begets more violence.”

Commenting on a Fox News poll indicating 81 percent of Americans believe IS will attempt to attack the United States, Hegseth said Americans are right to believe that IS is focused on America and the southern border, but the group’s capability to do so remains in question.

“There’s no doubt ISIS has seized the psychology,” Hegseth said. “They’ve focused on lone wolf attacks through heavy emphasis on social media and trying to motivate, and you’ve seen their social media far advanced from what al Qaeda ever did.”

Hegseth said members of the House Armed Services Committee have expressed concern about activities on the southern border that could leave the U.S. vulnerable for an IS attack.

“[They] won’t carry the black flag of ISIS and say ‘I’m from ISIS,’ but there’s a lot of question about the allegiance,” Hegseth said.

“I don’t want to overplay the threat. It’s much more psychological and sort of a lone wolf focus. It’s not clear that Baghdadi is as shrewd and sophisticated in long-term thinking as Bin Laden was, but he’s a little bit more ruthless and bloodthirsty, which may not manifest itself here immediately, but they’d like to, and clearly they’ve seized our psychology.”

[h/t: EoZ]


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ever since the liberation of northern babel, all terrorist attacks against in babel and Karbala stopped. In the past month, 2 attempted terrorist attacks against Karabala through Anbar occurred but were foiled. One by a suicide bomber, and the other attempt to bring 4 car bombs to Karbala through Anbar, all of which have been captured and detonated.

This year only a single terrorist attack occurred in Karbala burning the arbaeen commemoration, mortar were fired from the desert of Anbar province and targeted a home, which resulted in 1 death and 4 injuries. 12 people believed to be involved In the attack were arrested.

All this suggest one thing, the role of the local population in terrorism. These areas need to be depopulated.


----------



## Hiptullha

Hasbara Buster said:


> *ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar*
> 
> *The ISIL terrorist group, whose creation is based on “fraud and fabrication,” is being advised by US and Israeli generals to “subvert” the Syrian government, an American scholar says.*
> 
> “ISIS is actually a creation of the United States, Israel and Saudi Arabia which is designed to actually undermine the infrastructure of Syria,” said James Henry Fetzer, using another acronym for the group.
> 
> “The situation with ISIS is completely outrageous, it’s a deceitful operation, it’s a deception,” said Fetzer, who is also an editor at Veterans Today and a retired professor in Madison, Wisconsin.
> 
> “The whole thing is a fraud and fabrication,” Fetzer told Press TV on Thursday. “It’s intended to mask US attempts to subvert the (Syrian) government of Bashar al-Assad.”
> 
> The ISIL terrorists, who were initially trained by the CIA in Jordan in 2012 to destabilize the Syrian government, now control large parts of Iraq and Syria.
> 
> US warplanes have been conducting airstrikes against ISIL in Iraq since early August. Some Western states have also participated in some of the strikes in Iraq.
> 
> The US and some of its Arab allies have also been carrying out airstrikes against ISIL inside Syria since late September without any authorization from Damascus or a UN mandate.
> 
> Intermediaries in touch with the ISIL terrorist group say the Takfiris have proposed the sale of the body of the first American citizen they executed in August.
> 
> ISIL presented the proposal to hand over American journalist James Foley’s remains as an act of mercy for the family and a “humanity case,” while requesting $1 million for it, BuzzFeed reported Thursday.
> 
> “The very idea of ISIS attempting to sell the body of someone it has murdered is completely outrageous and an affront to the moral sensibilities of the entire world,” Fetzer stated.
> 
> PressTV - ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar



Thanks for the information, "scholar". Completely legit.


----------



## manlion

*Kurdish soccer star swaps sides to join Islamic State in northern Iraq*

THERE seemed nothing unusual, neither a trace of finality nor hidden agenda, when the local football star left home.







> Then, on October 29, Kazi’s death was reported in the Kurdish press, including a picture, lifted from a jihadist website, of his body wrapped in a shroud. Halabja’s famous goalkeeper had been killed by an airstrike in Shangal, northern Iraq, while serving as fighter with Islamic State.





> News of his defection and death on a frontline facing his fellow Kurds has stunned Halabja, which was already reeling from confirmation by the intelligence service that 85 of its young men are known to have joined Islamic State. The extremist group is pitted against fighters from the Kurdish regional government along a 1000km front stretching across Iraq from Syria to Iran.



Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## manlion

ERBIL, Kurdistan Region—Kurdish Peshmerga forces have launched a massive ground attack against Islamic State (ISIS) militants near the town of Shingal west of Mosul, said a Peshmerga commander on the frontline.

“We launched the attack on three fronts at 7:00 a.m today and we are making rapid advance,” said the commander.

_Rudaw_ reporter in the area said that the Peshmerga ground assault began following a night of intense airstrikes against ISIS positions by coalition fighter jets.

The commander said that Peshmerga forces have left Mount Shingal to control the Hardan junction to prevent ISIS from sending reinforcements from the town of Tel Afar.

Intense fighting is going on between the Kurdish forces and ISIS militants on Hugna, Karez and Kobanke frontlines.

Peshmerga launch massive ground assault on ISIS near Shingal


----------



## SALMAN F

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=751869088199731





Fight between arabs and Turkmens students against the kurdish dogs after they kurds removed the iraqi flag from the university of kerkuk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=751869088199731



Bil rooh bil dam then what? It sounded like Saddam.


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Bil rooh bil dam then what? It sounded like Saddam.


The kurdish dogs removed the iraqi flag replaced it with kurdish in the university 
The student shouting 

بالروح بالدم نفديك يا عراق

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The kurdish dogs removed the iraqi flag replaced it with kurdish in the university
> The student shouting
> 
> بالروح بالدم نفديك يا عراق



US/Israel want to build Kurdistan. There is no escaping it. I am not against Kurdish people at all. I am just against colonial interests in region. And nothing will work for us except one state. Otherwise these games will be continue to be played on us until we realize that we need to unite and remove our borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=751869088199731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight between arabs and Turkmens students against the kurdish dogs after they kurds removed the iraqi flag from the university of kerkuk



Under Saddam Hussein none of them would be alive today. Iraqi Arabs keep insulting their own honor yet speak about honor all the time. They allow everyone to mess with them. We Arabs need serious change to return as a world power again. What we see in Syria and Iraq is getting pathetic. Locals are very much to blame as well.

Any Kurdish or non-Iraqi Arab criminal messing with any Arab flag (this goes for Syria too) or attacking the indigenous people should be dealt with very harshly.

The Kurds are burning Arab villages in Northern Iraq down, harassing Arabs etc. yet Baghdad stays silent.

If the Iraqi government has any spine, once the ISIS dogs get defeated, they will teach the Kurdish terrorists a lesson if necessary. Or any other minority in Iraq messing with Arabs. Like in the good old days.

I am not advocating for anything other than Kurdish or other criminals being held accountable for their crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

If Sunnis quit their 'revolution' (ISIS supporting) bullshit then all Arabs in Iraq with Turkmen and Assyrians are on the same side, nothing kurds or ISIS will be able to do then but stupidity prevails, wonder whether ISIS massacring people in Fallujah will turn the tide in their heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> If Sunnis quit their 'revolution' (ISIS supporting) bullshit then all Arabs in Iraq with Turkmen and Assyrians are on the same side, nothing kurds or ISIS will be able to do then but stupidity prevails, wonder whether ISIS massacring people in Fallujah will turn the tide in their heads.



Which is why I have been calling for Arab unity all the time. It's about damn time that we leave our silly differences (religious or other bullshit) and work together to make our region a better place. We don't even need to aspire to be the center of the world like during large parts of Islamic history or large parts of pre-Islamic history. Just make it better than now because I can't imagine that it can become MUCH worse than this.

If this is not done then our entire region is at risk of burning down or regressing further back in time for even more years. Even if we wanted to switch with New Zealand or Argentina we are here to stay.

People are telling me that even bigger Arab unity and cooperation is impossible and I tell them that they should look at the GCC. 100 years ago this region of the Arab world (just like the other regions) was made up by dozens of kingdoms, sheikdoms, sultanates, emirates, imamates etc. that often thought against each other and almost never united. There was no unity unless outsiders were attacking but that was not even the case always….

Once peace and security has been established the people of the region must create something alongside the EU and work towards COMMON GOALS that all the Arab countries can agree with. Economic, social, military, educational, security, democracy (people need more influence and a real one like here in Western Europe) etc. cooperation.

And no I don't consider Ba'athism to even be Arabism but rather as bunch of dictators ruling when the world was Black and White (US vs USSR) mixed with socialism etc.

Reading the hatred from fellow countrymen that were born in the same country, share the same culture, speak the same language etc. and even belong to the same larger clan or tribe being mortal enemies due to differences on politics or sects from the same religion even is simply mind-blowing. Yes, you got those differences among all nations but people don't have to kill each other for it for God's sake.

And no, not only uneducated retards without jobs engage in this. The "brains" behind this are often highly educated people. That's what is frightening. Not ignorant about the outside world either. Those people have access to international media, the internet, television etc. They know what is going on in the region and outside world. Yet the prefer to act like retards. People abusing Islam and deviating from its principles must also be combated very harshly and any retarded cleric. Whether so-called Sunni or Shia or whatever people call themselves nowadays. Such people have also destroyed KSA.

I might repeat myself again but that's because I deeply care about our Arab world and it pains me to see all the misery as we do not deserve this. Yes, we have our share of retards, yes we have significant faults and some of our behaviors are part of the problems but most of us are nevertheless good people who deserve much better and do not want to even be a part of this power struggle between evils.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*Military Airstrikes Hit ISIL in Syria and Iraq*
From a Combined Joint Task Force Operation Inherent Resolve News Release

SOUTHWEST ASIA, Dec. 17, 2014 – U.S. and partner-nation military forces continued to attack ISIL terrorists in Syria and Iraq, Combined Joint Task Force Operation Inherent Resolve officials reported.

Officials provided details of airstrikes conducted Dec. 15 through today.

*Airstrikes in Syria*

In Syria, five airstrikes near Kobani destroyed an ISIL building, an ISIL staging area, an ISIL bunker, and an ISIL mortar and struck two ISIL tactical units, two additional buildings and two ISIL fighting positions. Near Abu Kamal, an airstrike destroyed an ISIL tactical vehicle.

*Airstrikes in Iraq*

Separately, U.S. and partner-nation military forces conducted 61 airstrikes in Iraq using fighter, bomber, attack, and remotely-piloted aircraft:

-- Eight airstrikes near Mosul destroyed two ISIL heavy machine guns, three ISIL buildings, one ISIL mortar position, one ISIL bulldozer and an ISIL bunker and also struck a large ISIL unit and an ISIL tactical unit;

-- Two airstrikes near Tal-Afar destroyed an ISIL building and three ISIL bridges and also struck an ISIL tactical unit;

-- Two airstrikes near Sinjar destroyed two ISIL vehicles, two ISIL guard towers, three ISIL containers and one ISIL storage container;

-- An airstrike near Hit destroyed an ISIL tactical vehicle and an excavator;

-- An airstrike near Rawa destroyed an ISIL building and a storage container;

-- An airstrike near Irbil destroyed an ISIL vehicle and struck an ISIL tactical unit;

-- An airstrike near Ramadi destroyed an ISIL building; and

-- An additional 45 strikes were conducted in support of the Peshmerga and Iraqi security forces operating in the region. Precision airstrikes from 15 coalition aircraft destroyed approximately 50 targets, to include bulldozers, vehicles, checkpoints, enemy fighting positions, enemy fighters, and equipment.

All aircraft returned to base safely. Airstrike assessments are based on initial reports.

The strikes were conducted as part of Operation Inherent Resolve, the operation to eliminate the ISIL terrorist group and the threat they pose to Iraq, the region and the wider international community. The destruction of ISIL targets in Syria and Iraq further limits the terrorist group's ability to project terror and conduct operations.

Coalition nations conducting airstrikes in Iraq include the U.S., Australia, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, France, Netherlands and the United Kingdom. Coalition Nations conducting airstrikes in Syria include the U.S., Bahrain, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, and the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*ISIL advancing Zionist plot in Syria: Analyst

The ISIL Takfiri terrorists and other militant groups currently wreaking havoc on Syria are implementing a Zionist plot in the Middle East, says a commentator.*

Trevor LaBonte said in an interview with Press TV on Wednesday, “There is absolutely no question whatsoever that the Takfiri militants from the outset have been nothing but Zionist plot.”

The analyst added that the Israeli regime and its Wahhabi allies in Saudi Arabia have created these groups in order to foment sectarianism and fuel militancy across the region.

Leaked intelligence reports show that the ISIL “murderers, rapists and wild animals” had been transported by Saudi Arabia form around the world, the analyst stated. 

LaBonte also pointed out that these terrorists fed by an “extremist Zionist and Wahhabi ideology” have “nothing to do with Islam.”

The commentator concluded by saying that the Zionist-controlled Western mainstream media was using crimes committed by ISIL to spread Islamophobia and tarnish the image of Islam and Muslims.

Media reports indicate that some Israeli hospitals are treating those ISIL militants who come in injured from fighting in Syria.

The United States and its regional allies, including Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey, are reportedly giving financial and military support to the militants fighting the government of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

The ISIL terrorists currently control some parts of Syria and Iraq. They have been committing heinous crimes in the captured areas, including mass executions and beheadings.

PressTV - ISIL advancing Zionist plot in Syria: Analyst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Inside Iraqi air base as Islamic State closes in*
19 December 2014 Last updated at 12:02 GMT
Quentin Sommerville had exclusive access to Ain al-Asad airbase for this report

Ain al-Asad air base, the largest in Iraq's western province of Anbar, has been encircled by militants from Islamic State (IS). The BBC's Quentin Sommerville, the first Western journalist to make it to the facility since IS launched a nationwide offensive in June, found soldiers on the defensive as the militants close in.

At Ain al-Asad, soldiers and their armoured vehicles had departed. The camp was quiet, almost peaceful. But we were in fact in the eye of a storm.

On multiple fronts, troops were out fighting - and losing - battles with Islamic State (IS) militants.

We had come to see an offensive. Instead, we found a retreat.

The army's planned assault on the IS stronghold of Hit was forgotten. IS had launched a surprise attack.




The only safe way into Ain al-Asad is by air force plane - like this C130 bringing food and supplies



The Forever Cafe, now long closed. US Marines, though, are back at the base to provide training



US troops left behind a mess, with empty shells littering the ground
"From 07:00 until 11:00, we lost territory that had taken us two weeks to gain. In a few hours, it was gone," said a senior officer from the Iraqi Army's 7th Division, who did not want to be named.

As many as 15 villages surrounding the base fell to the militants: Mahboubiya, Juba, Jabha, Dulab... the list went on, the militants moving ever closer.

Qais, a pro-government fighter from the Al Bu Nimr tribe, made it to the relative safety of the camp. "I'd had early prayers in Juba, but by the afternoon, it had fallen. IS took trailers full of weapons," he said.

He was trying to get to Baghdad to meet his commanders. His family were still in Juba, which was now held by IS.

Air strikes plea
Ain al-Asad stretches for miles. It was the biggest US army base during the Iraq War.

Reminders of American occupation are everywhere - spent artillery shells and dusty accommodation quarters, with uneaten ration packs strewn across the floor.





By the camp's barber shop stands a duty-free store and the long-closed "Forever Cafe".

Even though the base is much diminished, it remains a linchpin in the country's biggest province.

If Anbar falls, Islamic State will stretch from Syria all the way to the edge of Baghdad.

From near the edges of the camp, outgoing mortars could be heard, launching and landing. The soft booms of distant artillery occasionally made those on the base stop and look to the horizon for a moment.




In the past week the base has suffered many casualties



It is under increasing threat as Islamic State fighters advance in surrounding villages



Outside the base, soldiers are on their guard. Roadside bombs and snipers are the biggest danger
At night, two days into the IS offensive, soldiers from the 7th Division returned to the base, exhausted, and angry. They blamed the lack of aerial cover for the losses.

"We stood our ground. But IS advanced with tanks - we only have Humvees," Pt Karar Hadi said.

"What we need are helicopters and combat aircraft. I don't know why the planes didn't come. They're saying the conditions are wrong, but the weather is fine now. In two days, there wasn't a single air strike."

Eventually, there were air raids, but by then much territory had already been lost. It could take weeks, if not months to regain, if it is ever retaken.

Back in January, IS seized Falluja, one of Anbar's biggest cities. Since then, the militants have tightened their grip. With their supporters, they now control almost 80% of the province.

With the world's attention on Syria, it has been a largely unseen humanitarian crisis, with more than 500,000 people displaced.

Booby-traps
We are the first Western journalists to visit Ain al-Asad since IS established its self-declared caliphate in June.

In a convoy of armoured Humvees, we drove with the troops to their field command. In some of the villages we passed through, shops were open and children waved to the soldiers. But outside it was a different story.

In the driving seat was Sgt Abu Mahdi. "When you're in a convoy, the biggest risks are the roadside bombs, from IS or their supporters - and they booby-trap houses, as well as having snipers. These are the most deadly of their tactics, but, God willing, we can deal with them."





Anbar is mostly Sunni, and in many of its villages IS has been welcomed. Iraq's army is the enemy, and the soldiers remain on their guard.

In only three days, the frontline had crept forward, closer to Ain al-Asad. When we arrived, it was 30km (18 miles) away. When we left, it was less than 10km.

Sunni tribes who have taken up arms against the militants have suffered. They formed the backbone of the Awakening Councils, which helped the US defeat al-Qaeda militants during the Iraq War.

Sheikh Naim al-Gaood of the Al Bu Nimr tribe, explained: "From my tribe there are 762 martyrs, [including] 31 women and 26 children.

"Some of them were slaughtered with swords; some of them were executed by bullets to the head. Children as young as six months old were killed while sitting on their mothers' laps. Some of the children were thrown in the river, and others down wells."

It is thought that dozens of Iraqi soldiers have been killed or kidnapped in the current offensive.

Strong resolve
On the chain-link fences around Ain al-Asad, ragged black death notices flap in the soft breeze. Among those killed was a Brig Abbas Radad, the head of the division's special forces.

*“Start Quote*
We will not allow these people to take Iraq”

Col Abu MahmoudIraqi Army
"It wasn't a tragedy - he is a martyr who sacrificed his life to defend his country," Col Abu Mahmoud told me.

"All of us here would do the same. We will not allow these people to take Iraq. He was killed by a sniper - a coward who shot from a far - they don't show their faces," he added.

The Americans are back in Ain al-Asad, and three of their army medics tried to save Brig Radad.

Their primary role is training tribal fighters. They are in a private corner of the camp - largely unseen. But their presence is viewed as essential.

Qais, the Al Bu Nimr fighter, said: "We know that Ain al-Asad will never fall while the Americans are here. They won't let it happen."

BBC News - Inside Iraqi air base as Islamic State closes in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine




----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> View attachment 177702


I have seen that SAA also started doing beheadings and mounting the heads on army car stuff, things get ugly day by day, a region without hope.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> I have seen that SAA also started doing beheadings and mounting the heads on army car stuff, things get ugly day by day, a region without hope.


That's not general, just few cases in Deir al Zoor who did to IS corpses (not beheaded alive) while IS had did it to their comrades days before that and during the course of war perhaps hundreds of times. 
I don't accept this action though, no matter which side does it.


----------



## 1000

Iraqi security forces retake military airbase - Xinhua | English.news.cn



> BAGHDAD, Dec. 21 (Xinhua) -- The Iraqi army has retaken control of a military airbase outside the town of Tal Afar in Iraq's northern province of Nineveh, as battles continued with Islamic State (IS) militants, an official Iraqi television reported on Sunday.
> 
> The Iraqi Special Operations Force, known as Golden Division, carried out an airborne attack on the airbase of the town of Tal Afar, some 70 km west of Nineveh's provincial capital city Mosul, after a wave of air strikes on the positions of IS militants in the airbase, the state-run Iraqiya channel said.
> 
> The troops seized the airbase installations after dozens of IS militants fled their positions, while fierce battles are underway in the airbase perimeter, according to the report.
> 
> The offensive apparently is part of a larger operation to free the town of Tal Afar, which is the home to a mixed population who are mainly Shiite and Sunni Turkomans, in addition to the Kurds and other ethnic and religious minorities.


----------



## 1000

IA arrested Kurdish forces because of looting/stealing property from homes, there are vids showing them looting stuff from the empty homes of Arabs most likely, whether they're poor trying to make some money or they do it because of hatred no idea.






looting vid


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

US planes hit 'Islamic State' in Iraq, Syria after big Kurdish victory - CSMonitor.com
BBC News - Sinjar battle: Kurds 'take control' of large area from IS


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> IA arrested Kurdish forces because of looting/stealing property from homes, there are vids showing them looting stuff from the empty homes of Arabs most likely, whether they're poor trying to make some money or they do it because of hatred no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looting vid



They have no shame it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Bloody stateless parasites and leeches stealing property from poor people. They have no shame it seems.


They live like this in their mountains of centuries 
They have saying

Why we should work as farmers to earn little money while we can get a lot of money in single raid on garavan or a villege or town

These how these shameless apes live

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They live like this in their mountains of centuries
> They have saying
> 
> Why we should work as farmers to earn little money while we can get a lot of money in single raid on garavan or a villege or town
> 
> These how these shameless apes live



We need a stronger gov, one that doesn't bow to their leeching, this ideal situation would be possible if the 2 sects in Iraq support the gov and quit their revolution giving room for ISIS, then Abadi doesn't have to appease them with 17% of the budget. KRG has been doing everything they can to sabotage the country knowing what happens to them if the sects are united. I'm called Hassan Al Majid for my opinions about them but I've got good reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> We need a stronger gov, one that doesn't bow to their leeching, this ideal situation would be possible if the 2 sects in Iraq support the gov and quit their revolution giving room for ISIS, then Abadi doesn't have to appease them with 17% of the budget. KRG has been doing everything they can to sabotage the country knowing what happens to them if the sects are united. I'm called Hassan Al Majid for my opinions about them but I've got good reasons.



Maliki was weak with these dogs they were against the arms of the f16 deals for iraqi army at the same time Maliki sent a military aids to them

Al Maliki didn't ask them who did not allow the iraqi army to enter Kirkuk?
Who was against Iraq weapons deal???

When dijla forces they said its against the constitution but when they send thier peshmerga dogs they didn't give a shyt about the constitution

Why the iraqi gov should follow the law and constitution while they don't

These dogs don't allow the arabs to enter the north but they enter the iraqi cities with no problem

These dogs don't give a shyt about Iraq they say they are not iraqis
But when it comes to budget they become patriot iraqis!!!

They say Kurdistan is not iraqi land but when they got bombed by turkey and iran they said iran and turkey prepare to invade iraqi Kurdistan!!!!

Kurdistan is not iraqi when they don't need us but when turkey and iran attack them suddenly become iraqis and they say iraqi Kurdistan and not South Kurdistan!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## usernameless

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Maliki was weak with these dogs they were against the arms of the f16 deals for iraqi army at the same time Maliki sent a military aids to them
> 
> Al Maliki didn't ask them who did not allow the iraqi army to enter Kirkuk?
> Who was against Iraq weapons deal???
> 
> When dijla forces they said its against the constitution but when they send thier peshmerga dogs they didn't give a shyt about the constitution
> 
> Why the iraqi gov should follow the law and constitution while they don't
> 
> These dogs don't allow the arabs to enter the north but they enter the iraqi cities with no problem
> 
> These dogs don't give a shyt about Iraq they say they are not iraqis
> But when it comes to budget they become patriot iraqis!!!
> 
> They say Kurdistan is not iraqi land but when they got bombed by turkey and iran they said iran and turkey prepare to invade iraqi Kurdistan!!!!
> 
> Kurdistan is not iraqi when they don't need us but when turkey and iran attack them suddenly become iraqis and they say iraqi Kurdistan and not South Kurdistan!!!!!


You nailed it. Do you think the new Iraqi govt will go after KRG and punish them for their misdeeds once isis is gone?
@1000


----------



## 1000

usernameless said:


> You nailed it. Do you think the new Iraqi govt will go after KRG and punish them for their misdeeds once isis is gone?
> @1000



Only when Sunnis side with the gov & security forces dropping their revolution idea now that they've seen ISIS is all there is, they are the neighbors of KRG so they have the biggest impact on this.


----------



## usernameless

1000 said:


> Only when Sunnis side with the gov & security forces dropping their revolution idea now that they've seen ISIS is all there is, they are the neighbors of KRG so they have the biggest impact on this.


do you think the sunnis will side with the new govt more and more? i hope the sunnis and the govt will iron out their differences.


----------



## 1000

usernameless said:


> do you think the sunnis will side with the new govt more and more? i hope the sunnis and the govt will iron out their differences.



I think good relations with Saudi & Jordan will bring many of them on the gov, but that is a short step solution the issue lies deeper on the constitution the US wrote, it was built to be sectarian. Still good relations with neighbors will make a big difference


----------



## Solomon2

Monday, 22 December 2014, 03:59 GMT
*Kurds gain more territory after breaking siege of Mount Sinjar*





GLOBE PHOTO

Kurdish forces claimed to have seized more territory following breaking the siege of Sinjar mountain in what they called their biggest victory yet in their war against Islamic State. 


Kurdish forces claimed to have seized more territory following breaking the siege of Sinjar mountain in what they called their biggest victory yet in their war against Islamic State. 


A senior Kurdish official said the peshmerga forces had driven the Islamist militants out of Snuny district north of the mountain on Friday, bringing them closer to retaking the entire Sinjar area on the border with Syria in northwest of Iraq. 

Islamic State captured huge swathes of Syria and Iraq earlier this year, killing or driving out thousands of Shi'ites and non-Muslims from the region. But now the tide of fighting has been reversed. 


Helped by intensified coalition air strikes, the Peshmerga fought their way to the eastern tip of the Sinjar mountain range on Thursday, opening a corridor for tens of thousands of minority Yazidis who had been trapped there for months. 


"Until now we haven't started evacuating people. We are still taking up defensive positions. 

Then we will bring them down," said Zaim Ali, the commander of Peshmerga for Sinjar, Zumar and Mosul dam areas. 



The Kurdish President Massoud Barzani is personally directing the offensive, in which as many as 8,000 Peshmerga are taking part. 


The aim of the operation is to reach Sinjar town on the southern side of the mountain, which sits on a road linking Mosul to neighboring Syria and is a key supply route for the militants. 


Sinjar has become highly symbolic for the Kurds, whose reputation as fearsome warriors was bruised after Islamic State overpowered the Peshmerga and killed or captured hundreds of Yazidis in August. 


U.S. President Barack Obama cited the duty to prevent an impending "genocide" of Yazidis by Islamic State as one of the main motives for authorising air strikes in Iraq this summer. 



Since then, Kurdish forces have regained most of the ground they lost in northern Iraq, but Sinjar's awkward geography, out on a limb to the west, has made it difficult to penetrate. 


Masrour Barzani, Head of the Iraqi Kurdish Region's National Security Council, said on Friday the U.S.-led air strikes had killed a senior Islamic State figure in Mosul on Wednesday . 


He was identified as Shihab Ahmed Hassan al-Luhaibi, the Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi's deputy for military affairs in Nineveh province and head of security for Mosul. 


"The Peshmerga advanced from Zumar, east of Sinjar, recapturing 270 square miles in just a few days," Masrour Barzani added. 


Barzani said the Peshmerga soldiers fought alone with no support from the Iraqi army and did not have heavy weapons. 

The only outside support, he said, were air strikes carried out by the international coalition. 


According to the UN, more than 500,000 Yazidis and members of other minority religions have fled northern Iraq since June and hundreds more have been killed.


----------



## Saho

It was denied. The Pesh havent captured any major territories in Iraq yet.

Journalist with Kurds in the mountain views on Sinjar city which is still under control by IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*US military drops weapons in areas held by ISIL in Iraq

Volunteer forces fighting against the ISIL Takfiri terrorists say US military aircraft have dropped weapons in areas held by the terrorist group in Iraq.*

American helicopters dropped boxes of weapons in Yathrib and Balad districts in Iraq’s Salahuddin Province, according to the fighters.

The report comes as the Iraqi army and volunteer fighters appear to be gaining the upper hand and making significant gains against ISIL.

In October, a video showed the terrorist group captured a bundle of US weapons airdropped in the Syrian border town of Kobani.

The US military admitted that it had dropped 28 bundles filled with grenades, mortar rounds and other supplies that were intended for Kurdish fighters.

The video showed masked terrorists inspecting the military equipment, which was airdropped in areas controlled by ISIL near Kobani.

The US Central Command said that the airdrops, including weapons and ammunition, and medical supplies, were "intended to enable continued resistance against ISIL's attempts to overtake Kobani."

The US and its allies have been conducting airstrikes against ISIL in Iraq and Syria.

They say they are carrying out the airstrikes against the Takfiris in both countries in order to curb their advances in the region.

However, the air raids have so far failed to halt the insurgents’ military gains.

PressTV - US military drops weapons in areas held by ISIL in Iraq


----------



## 1000

Iraq calls on US to arm 100,000 Sunni tribesmen against IS | Middle East Eye

----

In Mosul a group of locals are targeting ISIS with IED's, rockets and snipers.

‫قوة الأسود وهي قوة من أبناء عشائر محافظة نينوى | Facebook‬

The YT account shows more content

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

From some weeks ago

Syrian kid from Aleppo surrendered to security forces, his mission from ISIS was a suicide attack on random people



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


A 14-Year-Old Boy Escaped From ISIS — Here's How - Business Insider

A Syrian boy managed to escape from the Islamic State by volunteering to be a suicide bomber and then surrendering to Iraqi security forces, the New York Times reported Friday.

Usaid Barho, who is from Manbij, near Aleppo, had once dreamed of being a doctor but was soon "seduced" by the caliphate. He joined because he "believed in Isam," he says, but now admits he was brainwashed. 

“They planted the idea in me that Shiites are infidels, and we had to kill them,” Usaid told the New York Times. They also warned Usaid that if he did not fight, his mother would be raped. 

He ran away from home to join an ISIS training camp, one of the many the group has established throughout Iraq and Syria to indoctrinate children whose loyalty they see as invaluable.

The militants recruit between 200 and 300 children every month, either kidnapping them or buying them from their parents, the International Business Times reported last month. Between March 2011 and April 2014, at least 8,803 children are reported to have been killed, more than a quarter of whom were under 10 years old, according to United Nations report. 

The jihadists-in-training are called the "cubs of the Islamic State," according to the Times, and are trained to use AK-47's, behead victims, and storm buildings.

aqqa is Being Slaughtered SilentlyThe young boys are given intensive training in the art of warfare and prepared for possible future as either front-line militia or suicide bombers.

An activist group in the IS stronghold of Raqqa, Syria, Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Silently, has documented these training camps in photos and videos.

At his camp, Usaid says he was taught to use a machine gun and was forced to watch execution videos. He claims he saw fighters smoking and having sex with other men behind tents. “I noticed things I saw that were different from Islam," he told the New York Times. 

Soon, Usaid was given two options: fight, or become a suicide bomber. Usaid chose the latter, as he had become disillusioned with the group and figured it would give him the freedom he needed to defect. 

*ISIS then instructed him to bomb a Shiite mosque in the neighborhood of Bayaa, Iraq. Instead, he walked upto the guards standing outside and said, "I have a suicide vest, but I don’t want to blow myself up." His vest was promptly cut off of him by an Iraqi officer, and he was arrested. *

Usaid is currently being held at a secret Iraqi intelligence facility where he is being interrogated. Whether or not he is charged as a terrorist remains to be seen, but his interrogator told the New York Times that he would ultimately take Usaid's side because, in the end, the boy's decision not to bomb the mosque "saved lives."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> From some weeks ago
> 
> Syrian kid from Aleppo surrendered to security forces, his mission from ISIS was a suicide attack on random people
> 
> 
> A 14-Year-Old Boy Escaped From ISIS — Here's How - Business Insider
> 
> A Syrian boy managed to escape from the Islamic State by volunteering to be a suicide bomber and then surrendering to Iraqi security forces, the New York Times reported Friday.
> 
> Usaid Barho, who is from Manbij, near Aleppo, had once dreamed of being a doctor but was soon "seduced" by the caliphate. He joined because he "believed in Isam," he says, but now admits he was brainwashed.
> 
> “They planted the idea in me that Shiites are infidels, and we had to kill them,” Usaid told the New York Times. They also warned Usaid that if he did not fight, his mother would be raped.
> 
> He ran away from home to join an ISIS training camp, one of the many the group has established throughout Iraq and Syria to indoctrinate children whose loyalty they see as invaluable.
> 
> The militants recruit between 200 and 300 children every month, either kidnapping them or buying them from their parents, the International Business Times reported last month. Between March 2011 and April 2014, at least 8,803 children are reported to have been killed, more than a quarter of whom were under 10 years old, according to United Nations report.
> 
> The jihadists-in-training are called the "cubs of the Islamic State," according to the Times, and are trained to use AK-47's, behead victims, and storm buildings.
> 
> aqqa is Being Slaughtered SilentlyThe young boys are given intensive training in the art of warfare and prepared for possible future as either front-line militia or suicide bombers.
> 
> An activist group in the IS stronghold of Raqqa, Syria, Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Silently, has documented these training camps in photos and videos.
> 
> At his camp, Usaid says he was taught to use a machine gun and was forced to watch execution videos. He claims he saw fighters smoking and having sex with other men behind tents. “I noticed things I saw that were different from Islam," he told the New York Times.
> 
> Soon, Usaid was given two options: fight, or become a suicide bomber. Usaid chose the latter, as he had become disillusioned with the group and figured it would give him the freedom he needed to defect.
> 
> *ISIS then instructed him to bomb a Shiite mosque in the neighborhood of Bayaa, Iraq. Instead, he walked upto the guards standing outside and said, "I have a suicide vest, but I don’t want to blow myself up." His vest was promptly cut off of him by an Iraqi officer, and he was arrested. *
> 
> Usaid is currently being held at a secret Iraqi intelligence facility where he is being interrogated. Whether or not he is charged as a terrorist remains to be seen, but his interrogator told the New York Times that he would ultimately take Usaid's side because, in the end, the boy's decision not to bomb the mosque "saved lives."



Horseshit propaganda. Media is releasing most bizarre propaganda possible. At least try making it sound believable if you want to convince masses.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Horseshit propaganda. Media is releasing most bizarre propaganda possible. At least try making it sound believable if you want to convince masses.



Convince the masses of what, whether you find this propaganda or not is your problem. I see a kid sent by ISIS to bomb himself surrendered, article states the same.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Article or video ?



Article sounds really awkward. Sex with men/threaten to rape mother. Video doesn't seem correct either at least from what I saw it looks like RC toy battery. I used to have collection of hot wheels/rc cars when I was child and batteries looked just like that. Most people are convinced of ISIS effect in Arab world. More and more Arabs are becoming anti-ISIS. That's what matters. Not these stories that sound like hollywood scripts.


----------



## Solomon2

*Special Report: Their nation in pieces, Iraqis ponder what comes next*



By Isabel Coles, Ahmed Rasheed and Ned Parker December 29, 2014 5:11 AM



An explosion is seen during a car bomb attack at a rally held by Shi'ite political organisation Asaib Ahl Haq (League of the Righteous) in Baghdad, in this April 25, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani/Files
SALAHUDDIN PROVINCE, Iraq (Reuters) - The machine gun poking out from between a framed portrait of a Shi'ite imam and a stuffed toy Minnie Mouse was trained on anyone who approached the checkpoint.

Like dozens of other communities in Iraq, this small Sunni settlement in northern Salahuddin province’s Tuz Khurmatu district has been reduced to rubble. In October, Shi'ite militiamen and Kurdish peshmerga captured the village from the Sunni militant group Islamic State. The victors then laid it to waste, looting anything of value and setting fire to much of the rest. Residents have still not been allowed to return.

"Our people are burning them," said one of the Shi'ite militiamen when asked about the smoke drifting up from still smoldering houses. Asked why, he shrugged as if the answer was self evident.

The Shi'ite and Kurdish paramilitary groups now patrol the scorched landscape, eager to claim the most strategic areas or the few houses that are still intact. For now, the two forces are convenient but uncomfortable allies against the nihilist Islamic State.

This is how the new Iraq is being forged: block by block, house by house, village by village, mostly out of sight and control of officials in Baghdad.




A man walks past the site of a car bomb attack in Baghdad's Sadr City, in this August 7, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Wissm al-Okili/Files

What is emerging is a different country to the one that existed before June. That month, Iraq's military and national police, rotten with corruption and sectarian politics, collapsed after Islamic State forces attacked Mosul. The militant group's victory in the largest city in the north was one step on its remarkable dash across Iraq.

Islamic State's campaign slowed towards the end of the summer. But it has left the group in charge of roughly one-third of Iraq, including huge swathes of its western desert and parts of its war ravaged central belt. It also shattered the illusion of a unified and functioning state, triggering multiple sectarian fractures and pushing rival groups to protect their turf or be destroyed.

The far north is now effectively an independent Kurdish region that has expanded into oil-rich Kirkuk, long disputed between the Kurds and Iraqi Arabs. Other areas in the north have fallen to Shi'ite militias and Kurdish peshmerga fighters, who claim land where they can.

In Baghdad's rural outskirts and in the Diyala province to the east and north towards Samarra, militias, sometimes backed by Iraqi military, are seizing land and destroying houses in Sunni areas.

Last there is Baghdad and Iraq's southern provinces, which are ostensibly still ruled by the country's Shi'ite-led government. But the state is a shell of what it once was. As respect for the army and police has faded, Iraqis in the south have turned to the Shi'ite militia groups who responded to the rallying cry of Iraq's most senior clergy to take on Islamic State.




Iraqi security forces personnel take part in clashes with the al Qaeda-linked Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in Babel province south of Baghdad, in this April 2, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani/Files

Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi, a Shi'ite moderate who became Iraq's new leader in September, four months after national elections, hopes that the country can be stitched back together. Abadi has tried to engage the three main communities, taking a more conciliatory tone than that of his predecessor Nuri al-Maliki, who was often confrontational and divisive. Abadi, the Kurds and even some Sunni politicians now all speak of the need for federal regions, so the country's communities can govern themselves and remain part of a unified state.

Iraq, though, has been splintered into more than just three parts, and the longer those fragments exist on their own the harder it will be to rebuild the country even as a loose federation. Such an arrangement would require the defeat of Islamic State, a massive rebuilding program in the Sunni regions, unity among Iraq's fractious political and tribal leaders, and an accommodation between the Kurds and Baghdad on the Kurds' territorial gains.

Even the optimists recognize all that will be difficult. Finance Minister Hoshiyar Zebari, a Kurd who wants Iraq to stay united, says he can picture Iraq eventually regaining its "strength and balance." But, he concedes, "the country is severely fractured right now."

Ali Allawi, a former minister of trade, defense and finance, and author of two books on Iraqi history, agrees. "There is so much up in the air," he said. "There are the trappings of a functioning state, but it is like a functioning state lying on a sea of Jello...The ground is so unstable and shifting."

KURDISTAN



Iraqi security forces arrest suspected militants of the al Qaeda-linked Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) during a raid and weapons search operation in Hawija in this April 24, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Yahya Ahmad/Files

Iraq's Kurds often see opportunity in times of trouble. This year they moved quickly to take lands long disputed with Arab Iraqis, including Kirkuk. For a while, talk of secession increased, but then quieted after Islamic State mounted a successful attack into Kurdistan in August. Since then, buoyed by U.S. air strikes designed to hurt Islamic State, the Kurds have recaptured areas they lost and forged an agreement to export oil from Kirkuk and its own fields for Baghdad.

Kurdish business tycoon Sirwan Barzani, a nephew of Iraqi Kurdish President Masoud Barzani, sees this as a moment to advance his people's nationalist dream. He was in Paris chairing a board meeting of the telecom company he founded in 2000 when he received news that Islamic State militants had overrun Mosul. A former peshmerga fighter in the 1980s, he canceled his holiday plans in Marbella and rushed back to Kurdistan to help prepare for war, taking command of peshmerga forces along a 130 km (81 mile) stretch of the Kurds' front line with Islamic State.

Washington sees the Kurds as its most dependable ally in Iraq. For Barzani and other Kurds, though, the fight against Islamic State is simply the continuation of a long struggle for an independent nation.

Before leading an offensive last month to drive Islamic State militants back across the river Zab towards Mosul, Barzani said he met with an American general to talk strategy and coordinate airstrikes.

"They asked about my plan," Barzani told Reuters in a military base on the frontline near Gwer, 48 kilometers (30 miles) south of the Iraqi Kurdish capital Arbil. "I said, 'My plan is to change the Sykes-Picot agreement'" – a reference to the 1916 agreement between France and Britain that marked out what would become the borders of today's Middle East.




U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry looks out over Baghdad from a helicopter in this September 10, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Brendan Smialowski/Pool/Files

"Iraq is not real," Barzani said. "It exists only on the map. The country is killing itself. The Shi'ites and Sunnis cannot live together. How can they expect us to live with them? Our culture is different. The mentality of Kurds is different. We want a divorce."

THE SUNNIS

Where Kurds saw opportunity in 2014, Iraq's Sunnis saw endless turmoil and new oppression. Residents in the western and northern cities of Mosul, Tikrit and Falluja – all now controlled by Islamic State – complain about fuel and water shortages, and Islamic State directives that women cover themselves and smokers be fined. They tell stories about the destruction wrought by shelling by the Iraqi government and U.S. forces.

In places where Sunnis themselves are battling Islamic State, the brutality can be unrelenting. Many wonder what will be left when the war finishes and whether it will be possible for Sunnis to reconcile even among themselves.

Sheikh Ali Abed al-Fraih has spent months fighting Islamic State. A tribal soldier in Anbar province, he has sunken, tired eyes and a frown. His clothes are one size too big for him. He sees the conflict as an internal battle among the Anbar tribes. Some have chosen to join Islamic State, others to fight the group. Some of his enemies, he says, are from his own clan. The fight will not end even if areas around his town of Haditha and other Anbar cities are cleared, he says. All sides will want revenge. "Blood demands blood. Anbar will never stop."




Displaced people from the minority Yazidi sect, fleeing violence from forces loyal to the Islamic State in Sinjar town, walk towards the Syrian border, on the outskirts of Sinjar mountain, near the Syrian border town of Elierbeh of Al-Hasakah Governorate in this August 10, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Rodi Said/Files

Fraih flew to Baghdad in late December to beg the government to send help to Haditha, which is pinned to the west and east by Islamic State and defended by a five km-long (3 mile) berm. Fraih could only reach Baghdad by military plane. The government had promised for two months to send food and medicine, but no help had come. The week before Christmas the government told him help would come in a week. Fraih tried be polite about the promise, but it's hard. "It's all words," he said.

Every day, tribal fighters and Iraqi soldiers in Haditha stop Islamic State assaults and defend the city's massive dam. If Islamic State take the dam they could flood Anbar and choke off water supplies to the Shi'ite south. The army, in particular, is struggling, he said. "In every fight the army loses 50 soldiers. Their vehicles get destroyed, they are short on fuel, and no new vehicles are coming. They are hurting more than my own men."

The city's one lifeline to the outside world is a huge government airbase called Ain al-Assad, some 36 km (22 miles) south. Fraih recently met U.S. Special Forces there. They assured him that if Islamic State breaks through the barriers to Haditha, the U.S. will carry out air strikes. The logic confuses Fraih. "They know the people have no food, no weapons, no ammunition, nothing. We are sinking. If you are not going to help us, at least take us to the south and north. We are dying now."

His faith in getting help from anyone has almost vanished.

"What is left of Iraq if it keeps moving this way?" he asked.




Displaced people, who fled from the violence in the province of Nineveh, arrive at Sulaimaniya province in this August 8, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Stringer/Files

THE SHI'ITES

In a house on the outskirts of Baghdad, a Shi'ite tribal leader sat and imagined his world as "a dark tunnel with no light" at its end.

"Iraq is not a country now," he said. "It was before Mosul."

The sheikh, who spoke on condition of anonymity, would like to see his country reunited but suspects Abadi is too weak to counter the many forces working against him. Now the Shi'ite militias and Iran, whom the sheikh fought in the 1980s, are his protectors. It is a situation he accepts with a grim inevitability.

"We are like a sinking ship. Whoever gives you a hand lifting you from the sea whether enemy or friend, you take it without seeing his face because he is there."




A Kurdish Peshmerga fighter keeps guard as his colleagues train before deploying to fight the Islamic State, at a temporary military camp near the frontline in Gwar, northern Iraq in this September 22, 2014 file photo. REUTERS/Ahmed Jadallah/Files

Iranian-advised paramilitaries now visit his house regularly. He has come to enjoy the Iranian commander of a branch of the Khorasani Brigades, a group named for a region in northeastern Iran. The commander likes to joke, speaks good Arabic and has an easy way, while other fighters speak only Persian, the sheikh said. He expresses appreciation for their defense of his relatives in the Shi'ite town of Balad, which is under assault from the Islamic State.

The sheikh's changing perceptions are shared by other Iraqi Shi'ites. They once viewed Iran as the enemy but now see their neighbor as Iraq's one real friend. The streets of Baghdad and southern Iraq are decorated with images of Iran's supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.

The sheikh, though, does not believe he can rely on Iran altogether. He is sure some Iranian-backed militiamen would happily kill him. He has heard of one case in Diyala where a militia leader shot dead the son of a popular Shi'ite tribal leader. He has also watched as militia fighters aligned with police and army officers kidnapped a cousin and a friend for ransom. "I feel threatened by their bad elements," he said of the militias.

If the state doesn't rebuild its military quickly and replace the multiple groups now patrolling the lands, the sheikh fears Shi'ite parts of Iraq will descend further into lawlessness. "It will be chaos like the old times, where strong tribes take land from the weak tribe. Militias fight militias," he said. "It will be the rule of the jungle, where the strong animal eats the weak."

(Edited by Simon Robinson)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

News from this week

The areas of Qadisiyah, Yathrib (IS HQ in south Sallahiddin), Aziz Balad, Dhuluiyah and majority of the surrounding areas have been liberated by iraqi forces and volunteers. Hundreds of IS members have been killed. Dozens of smaller settlements and villages have been liberated along the way.

Operations in Qadisiyah and Yathrib.

[




Head of Asa'ib al Alhak meets with Sunni tribal leaders in Dhuluiyah. A 5 month long IS siege against the area has been finally been broken against the Jibour tribe. IS has killed and kidnapped over 500 members of the Jibour since the beginning of the conflict and destroyed over 300 houses belonging to them. The siege has finally been lifted after Shia militias and iraqi forces alongside local Sunnis managed to take over the surrounding areas.

The Jibours only access to good and services was through the nearby town Shia of Balad which was partly siezed as well. However the people of Balad still managed to get goods and ammunition as well as send fighters to help their neighboring Sunni town.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Christians of the Nineveh plains join Shia militias. A unit of Assyrians from the Nineveh plains is being trained and armed in preparation to join the Nineveh plains forces alongside shabak and Turkmen forces who were forced out of their homes in Nineveh.






Shabaks of the Nineveh plains have began training almost immediately after fleeing IS in Nineveh. Many of them are now battling IS in Sallahidden province and will be transferred to Nineveh once the time is right. In this operation shabaki fighters repelled IS attack and advanced on IS territory, other video clips show graphic content which I unfortunately cannot upload.





The moment of breaking IS lines and entering Dhuluiyah before it's liberation. The battles lasted a few days and resulted in the liberation of dozens of towns and settlements and over 80KM of land. So far this operation held the largest casualties for IS, over 300 IS fighters killed in these operations. 






RT report. 






In other news Kuwait will gift Iraq 300 armored vehicles including Abrams tanks in the support of war against IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some news from Nineveh. 

Battles rage between the Jibour tribe backed by peshmerga against IS, IS kicked out of eastern Qayara district. This occurred after increasing conflicts between the Jibour and IS in different provinces including Sallahiddin, Kirkuk, and Nineveh. 

IS started to target members if the Jibour tribe and has lately bombed the home of the head of Jibour in Mosul. 

Meanwhile the iraqi forces finally managed to lift the siege of the Jibour of Dhuluiyah in southern Sallahidden. The siege and continues attacks cost 127 lives from the Jibour, and over 300 others executed or kidnapped. In the Alem district north of Sallahiddin, hundreds of houses belonging to the Jibour members were leveled to the ground.

Note that the Jibour. (Al jbara) are one of Iraq's largest tribes, majority of the Jibour in the north are Sunnis, but there are also minority Shia Jibour in the centre whom also sent fighters and support for the Jibour in the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester




----------



## Hussein

Iraqis bicker over liberating Mosul - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Alshawi1234

More info from Nineveh. Members from the Sabawi, lehaibi and Jiburi tribe joined together to drive IS out of their areas and managed to push them in eastern Qayara. A temporary alliance with the peshmerga as well.

Sunni fighters and politicians from Mosul refuse that Atheel Alnujaifi leads the battle, they also blamed Nujaifi and Maliki for giving their province to IS. The Iraqi Muslim brotherhood channel "al taghier" (Qatari sponsored and linked to Ali Hatim) broadcasting Propaganda against the popular mobilization forces and demand that only government and local forces and take part in the operations in Mosul. I personally think that's a good idea since the popular mobilization has already sacrificed enough and it's time for the people of the occupied areas to start fighting for their land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Australia, Iraq Discuss Training, Military Aid to Fight IS Group






Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott, in an unannounced visit to Baghdad on Sunday, met with top officials, telling them his country is determined to provide support to Iraq in its fight against terrorism.

Abbott and Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi discussed bilateral military cooperation between the two countries, including the training and equipping of Iraqi soldiers, state television reported.

Abadi also asked Abbott to step up military aid to Baghdad in its fight against the Islamic State group.

In a statement released by Abadi’s office, he called on Australia to "increase the arming and speed up the training and distribution of what is needed by the Iraqi forces to decide the battle and eliminate the (IS) organization," the French news agency AFP reported.


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS arrests over 200 people In shirqat, near Hawijah and Karma near Falujah. The arrested are believed to be former police in shirqat, "Jaish almujahiden" terrorist members from the jumaili tribe in karma, and suspected anti-IS members who removed IS banners in two towns near Hawijah in Kirkuk province. 

For far about 50 have been released, dozen have been executed while the rest are still being held. 

No new major offensive as of yet but some low scale operations continue near Dur in Sallahidden and Anbar province. 

IS in Sallahiddin has been evacuating the pro-IS families before Iraqi forces advance while keeping non-IS families in the areas to human shields. Many of these families were forced to walk for days through farmlands as most of the main roads were filled by IED's by IS. 

Some videos of operations in the past two weeks. And promo videos. 






Operations in Yathrib






militia helps evacuate Sunni civilians after IS trapped them and left them to meet an uncertain fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

حرس الحدود يحبط محاولة لـ(داعش) للهجوم على مخفر حدودي مع السعودية غرب الانبار

@al-Hasani does it say which side of the border the attack was on


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> حرس الحدود يحبط محاولة لـ(داعش) للهجوم على مخفر حدودي مع السعودية غرب الانبار
> 
> @al-Hasani does it say which side of the border the attack was on



I did not get your notification.

It just says that Iraqi border guards managed to repel an attack by Daesh on a border station located next to the Saudi Arabian border. Anazh station on the Iraqi-Saudi Arabian border in Western Anbar. The attackers apparently came from Ar Rutba which is still in control of Daesh from what I recall.

Daesh has never used Saudi Arabia as a springboard into Iraq. The Saudi Arabian-Iraqi border is one of the best monitored borders out there. At least from the Saudi Arabian side. Infiltration from that side is next to impossible.

A few days ago 16 Iraqi border guards were killed on the Syrian border.

In other news it appears that ISOF together with pro-government Sunni Arab tribes have liberated 2 villages West of Ramadi and made progress around Ramadi.











I have not had the time to follow the major events in the past 1-2 weeks so got to update myself and find out what is nonsense and what is correct.

Media in the ME are famous for their inaccuracy but the news about Ramadi is correct. Also that many Daesh retards died due to coalition bombings. So all in all very good news lately in that area of Iraq.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> I did not get your notification.
> 
> It just says that Iraqi border guards managed to repel an attack by Daesh on a border station located next to the Saudi Arabian border. Anazh station on the Iraqi-Saudi Arabian border in Western Anbar. The attackers apparently came from Ar Rutba which is still in control of Daesh from what I recall.
> 
> Daesh has never used Saudi Arabia as a springboard into Iraq. The Saudi Arabian-Iraqi border is one of the best monitored borders out there. At least from the Saudi Arabian side. Infiltration from that side is next to impossible.
> 
> A few days ago 16 Iraqi border guards were killed on the Syrian border.
> 
> In other news it appears that ISOF together with pro-government Sunni Arab tribes have liberated 2 villages West of Ramadi and made progress around Ramadi.
> 
> I have not had the time to follow the major events in the past 1-2 weeks so got to update myself and find out what is nonsense and what is correct.
> 
> Media in the ME are famous for their inaccuracy but the news about Ramadi is correct. Also that many Daesh retards died due to coalition bombings. So all in all very good news lately in that area of Iraq.



I know the border is well protected but if the attack was on the border post itself, considering there are guards from both states at that post it would most likely result in both egnaging ISIS, but that depends on how large that border post it, no idea what it looks like.

Found it in English
Border Guards repel ISIS attack on border station between Iraq and Saudi Arabia - Iraqi News



> Today, a force of the border guards was able to repel an ISIS attack on Anazh station on the Iraqi-Saudi border west of Ramadi,” noting that, “Elements ISIS attacked the station after they drove off from the Ratba city.”
> 
> The source added that, *“Clashes continued for two consecutive hours,” adding that, “It resulted in the death of two ISIS elements and the injury of four others*, while a border guard was killed and two others were wounded.”



2 hours is quite long, if it was on the border than it's strange if the soldiers on the other sides stood by watching, no one will know what happened in the empty desert unless reported to the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> I know the border is well protected but if the attack was on the border post itself, considering there are guards from both states at that post it would most likely result in both egnaging ISIS, but that depends on how large that border post it, no idea what it looks like.
> 
> Found it in English
> Border Guards repel ISIS attack on border station between Iraq and Saudi Arabia - Iraqi News
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours is quite long, if it was on the border than it's strange if the soldiers on the other sides stood by watching, no one will know what happened in the empty desert unless reported to the media.



The border station that was attacked appears to be close to the border but not a border crossing. Also you must know that there are no current border crossings at all between KSA and Iraq. I mean no open roads. This has been the case since the First Gulf War. Unlike the situation with the Iraqi-Jordanian and Iraqi-Syrian borders.

Moreover KSA has built a highly secured border fence. From the border fence itself and towards KSA there is a no-mans land that is closely monitored electronically. It's a multi-layered fence.

So it is not like the Saudi Arabian and Iraqi border guards are looking at each other across the border fence. But I am sure that there is some sort of cooperation.

Also we are talking about a border that is 1000 km long.











​The article in Arabic says 4 Daesh retards killed and 6 wounded. No mention of any Iraqi casualties. A third source is probably saying something else. Hard to know precisely what happened.

Is 2 hours really that long? I mean often such skirmishes can last several hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> The border station that was attacked appears to be close to the border but not a border crossing. Also you must know that there are no current border crossings at all between KSA and Iraq. I mean no open roads. This has been the case since the First Gulf War. Unlike the situation with the Iraqi-Jordanian and Iraqi-Syrian borders.
> 
> Moreover KSA has built a highly secured border fence. From the border fence itself and towards KSA there is a no-mans land that is closely monitored electronically. It's a multi-layered fence.
> 
> So it is not like the Saudi Arabian and Iraqi border guards are looking at each other across the border fence. But I am sure that there is some sort of cooperation.
> 
> Also we are talking about a border that is 1000 km long.


Didn't know that, thought they had opened 1 entry for the Makkah & Medina visitors, read that somewhere in 2013.

It's true that the most troubling border is Syria, if & when they regain control of that land they will most likely set up a similar project on the Syrian border.



> Is 2 hours really that long? I mean often such skirmishes can last several hours.


Not really long but long enough for other forces in the nearby region to react, it can also be a quick hit & run attack as ISIS often carries out which is different, ofc they won't be making it too long giving a helicopter has enough time to arrive and take care of them, nowhere to hide in the open there.

Not sure who currently controls Nukhayb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway Iraq does not face any security threats from KSA, Kuwait, Iran, Turkey or Jordan currently.

All the main problems are to be found in Syria. Western Anbar is bordering 3 countries (KSA, Jordan and Syria - so border crossings connecting 4 countries in total) so if Daesh plans to expand this is a valuable area for them strategically. Now if there was a similar fence between Syria and Iraq Daesh would have nowhere to escape in case of increasing defeats in Anbar.

The problem is the Al-Jazira region between Syria and Iraq. Largely lawless and difficult to monitor due to the geography and size. Always has been like that. Before 2003 this area was famous for smuggling.

I do not understand why the coalition is not doing more to create stability in that crucial part of Iraq and Syria.

Well, it's largely impossible without ground troops so that answers the question.

One can only hope that both the Syrians and Iraqis on each sides of the border realize the need to revolt against Daesh. I am sure that almost all of them would had Al-Assad been removed at least in Syria.

Also many Sunni Arabs fear what will happen with them when Daesh gets defeated. I understand that as well.



1000 said:


> Didn't know that, thought they had opened 1 entry for the Makkah & Medina visitors, read that somewhere in 2013.
> 
> It's true that the most troubling border is Syria, if & when they regain control of that land they will most likely set up a similar project on the Syrian border.
> 
> 
> Not really long but long enough for other forces in the nearby region to react, it can also be a quick hit & run attack as ISIS often carries out which is different, ofc they won't be making it too long giving a helicopter has enough time to arrive and take care of them, nowhere to hide in the open there.
> 
> Not sure who currently controls Nukhayb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Well there are roads in place connecting both KSA and Iraq just like oil pipelines. They are just permanently closed. After Saddam invaded Kuwait, KSA cut its ties with Iraq. After 2003 we know what happened. The Americans invaded and after they withdrew we saw the insurgency gaining pace until it culminated in the summer of 2013 and since then it has continued. So at no point was it secure enough for KSA to open those borders again. Besides relations with the two regimes were not great under Al-Maliki but they have improved greatly after Abadi became PM.

Yes, when it comes to pilgrims there have been Iraqi pilgrims that crossed into KSA by land (busses) through the Arar border crossing. Although this is a minority. Most travel by air. Nowadays I think that only travel through air is safe. There were around 30.000 Iraqi pilgrims for this years Hajj and none arrived by bus from what I know about. Too unsafe obviously.
Once people could freely travel between KSA and Iraq. Many people from Northern KSA and Southern KSA visited each other.

Although I must say that border crossings near Basra could very well be opened soon as South Iraq is relatively safe. Basrawis can for instance freely visit Kuwait and many visit. I think that they should open the borders but anyway people can use small Kuwait to reach each other if they want. But there is the visa question though.

Daesh controls Nukhayb along with Ar Rutba it seems. How big that control is I do not know. The locals do not want them there but they cannot do much. I mean if they can conquer the third biggest city in Iraq (Mosul) then they can easily conquer isolated Nukhayb and Ar Rutba. Especially Nukhayb is a small city. About 10.000 people or so.

@1000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Although I must say that border crossings near Basra could very well be opened soon as South Iraq is relatively safe. Basrawis can for instance freely visit Kuwait and many visit. I think that they should open the borders but anyway people can use small Kuwait to reach each other if they want. But there is the visa question though.
> 
> Daesh controls Nukhayb along with Ar Rutba it seems. How big that control is I do not know. The locals do not want them there but they cannot do much. I mean if they can conquer the second biggest city in Iraq or third (Mosul) then they can easily conquer isolated Nukhayb and Ar Rutba.



As you know Anbar is mostly uninhabited and desert making it hard to control, the government forces mainly operate in cities and inhabited Euphrates region area. Closing the Syrian border with an extensive fence project as you have is definitely the first required to end their presence otherwise they simply keep coming. Then it's up to the locals ( sahwat previously, soon to be made national guard ) to play the most important role in getting rid of the, of course with the heavier firepower of the army and UAV recon, but without the fence and the locals it won't succeed. I'm sure Abadi and the new MoD who studied military science know this unlike the previous ones so we'll see as time goes by.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> As you know Anbar is mostly uninhabited and desert making it hard to control, the government forces mainly operate in cities and inhabited Euphrates region area. Closing the Syrian border with an extensive fence project as you have is definitely the first required to end their presence otherwise they simply keep coming. Then it's up to the locals ( sahwat previously, soon to be made national guard ) to play the most important role in getting rid of the, of course with the heavier firepower of the army and UAV recon, but without the fence and the locals it won't succeed. I'm sure Abadi and the new MoD who studied military science know this unlike the previous ones so we'll see as time goes by.



Well, the Anbar province makes up 1/3 of the territory of Iraq so it's a very big area to keep secure. On the other hand the population is 3 million big or so and most of the cities are located along the Euphrates river. From Al-Qaim to Fallujah. Ramadi and Fallujah are both located close to Baghdad moreover. It should not be that hard to control the province. Isolated cities such as Ar Rutba and Nukhayb have never caused any problems and could be regained fairly easily.

Anyway everything north of Baghdad has ISIS elements and strongholds. So Anbar is just part of the problem and not the problem itself.

Remember when I told you that Maliki was the wrong man and that his policies did more harm than good? Imagine if Abadi or just a competent leadership had ruled the country since 2005 instead. So many fields would be better off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

these iranian ruled shia militias did not just kill kurdish sunni clerics but have killed many sunni clerics in Basrah aswell the last couple of days


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> these iranian ruled shia militias did not just kill kurdish sunni clerics but have killed many sunni clerics in Basrah aswell the last couple of days



Some not many, with a population of millions such things will happen but nowhere near scale of ISIS crimes

-----------------

@al-Hasani related to what we spoke about yesterday

BBC News - Saudi guards killed in suicide attack on Iraq border

Still the article gives no info about the border side the attackers came from, inside or from Iraq, anyway just posting it can't write too much about it atm.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Some not many, with a population of millions such things will happen but nowhere near scale of ISIS crimes
> 
> -----------------
> 
> @al-Hasani related to what we spoke about yesterday
> 
> BBC News - Saudi guards killed in suicide attack on Iraq border
> 
> Still the article gives no info about the border side the attackers came from, inside or from Iraq, anyway just posting it can't write too much about it atm.



From the Iraqi border. It was an attempt to cross the border and attack a border station.

Yes, what a coincidence indeed. Quite scary. It seems that the attack that occurred late Saturday on the Iraqi border station was followed up by this attack.

I just don't understand how a suicide bomber could kill two border guards AFTER they killed the other Daesh member. I would just shot to kill. No need for any arrests or asking any questions. It's clear who they were and what they wanted.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...di-border-guards-killed-on-Iraq-frontier.html

“The patrol traced the two other individuals who attempted to escape. The security men surrounded the two individuals at Arar Valley. The patrol called on them to surrender, but one of them blow himself up while the other was killed by security men. After combing the site, the patrol seized weapons - automatic gun, pistol, hand grenades and explosive belts - in addition to banknotes,” the statement added.

“As a result of the fire exchange and the explosive belt detonation, Brigadier General Awdah Mouawad Al-Balawi, Corporal Tariq Mohammed Halawi and Private Yahya Ahmed Najmi were killed; and Colonel Salem Taasan Al-Anzi and Private Yahya Ahmed Muqari were injured and rushed to the hospital for treatment. Their health condition is stable.”

Other reports say that in total 4 Daesh were killed. 2 of them blew themselves up.

Okaz is saying 2 border guards killed and 1 wounded. That was just 1.5 hours ago.

Al-Watan on the other hand is saying what Al-Arabiya also wrote. 3 border guards killed and 4 Daesh killed.

الوطن أون لاين ::: استشهاد 3 من رجال الأمن إثر هجوم إرهابي في عرعر

What is clear is that the attack happened during the late night while it was still dark.

The border post where the attack occurred;







Reinforcements apparently sent to Arar:






The Saudi Arabian Brigadier General (Awdah Mouawad Al-Balawi) killed in that suicide attack;






There are photos of the dead Daesh retards but obviously I cannot post them.

No other option but to exterminate the scum and their supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

Solomon2 said:


> "Iraq is not real," Barzani said. "It exists only on the map. The country is killing itself. The Shi'ites and Sunnis cannot live together. How can they expect us to live with them? Our culture is different. The mentality of Kurds is different. We want a divorce."


----------



## Falcon29

Americans, Arabs, Shias and Kurds destroyed Iraq. Iraq under Saddam was most powerful and advanced Arab nation. But these elements were so hungry for power that they enabled US invasion of Iraq and complete destruction for the throne.

Saddam was most honorable Arab leader. Saddam told us we would regret his fall. He was absolutely right. Instead we got American stooge asswipes and separatists loons.


----------



## 1000

ای ایران said:


>



He wants to divorce yet he's leeching and clings onto Iraq like a parasite, he's free to depart and everyone wants them out but they know they can't, they'd be nothing on their own so he's making full use of the by war weakened state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

MRAPS coming from USA through Kuwait delivered to IA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> He wants to divorce yet he's leeching and clings onto Iraq like a parasite, he's free to depart and everyone wants them out but they know they can't, they'd be nothing on their own so he's making full use of the by war weakened state.



It's also Kurds to blame for IS entering Iraq and taking over Mosul, Anbar. And Kurds burning Arab villages, killing and kidnapping Arabs, attacking christian universities(lol was that you?) etc etc



1000 said:


> MRAPS coming from USA through Kuwait delivered to IA



late christmas present for ISIS?


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> late christmas present for ISIS?



That's right, just like of your weaponry ended up in ISIS hands, even German weaponry just a week after it was delivered to Pesh, also the Pesh itself sucks big time you can quit that story here they're not any better then regular untrained IA as we found out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Look at Arabs and Kurds. They can not even agree on anything. They despise each other even in their own country. LOL, good luck with your current status quo you idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

1000 said:


> He wants to divorce yet he's leeching and clings onto Iraq like a parasite, he's free to depart and everyone wants them out but they know they can't, they'd be nothing on their own so he's making full use of the by war weakened state.


The Kurds have become cunning, they are squeezing Iraq for as much as they can get out of it before they leave it in the ditch for dead.


----------



## 1000

ای ایران said:


> The Kurds have become cunning, they are squeezing Iraq for as much as they can get out of it before they leave it in the ditch for dead.



True, a cancer from within as you described.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Al-Kurdi 

Keeep mocking me on other thread. They refer to you as cancer. Instead of joining opposition in Syria and Iraq you guys look towards west /Israel.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> Keeep mocking me on other thread. They refer to you as cancer. Instead of joining opposition in Syria and Iraq you guys look towards west /Israel.



I don't call him cancer I call the entity's government a cancer based on their actions, this is a point of view millions share so neither personal nor wrong.


----------



## ای ایران

1000 said:


> True, a cancer from within as you described.


Kurds also say the same about Arabs leeching off them and their territory. So who is right?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> That's right, just like of your weaponry ended up in ISIS hands, even German weaponry just a week after it was delivered to Pesh, also the Pesh itself sucks big time you can quit that story here they're not any better then regular untrained IA as we found out.



Last time I remember S.Kurdistan is much bigger today than it was b4 IS entered. Has Iraq expanded their control?


----------



## 1000

ای ایران said:


> Kurds also say the same about Arabs leeching off them and their territory. So who is right?



They think they're right, we think we are all based on many things, no courts involved so here's the short answer.



Al-Kurdi said:


> Last time I remember S.Kurdistan is much bigger today than it was b4 IS entered. Has Iraq expanded their control?



Until ISIS decided to attack you and you fled Sinjar + Mosul dam resulting in air strikes and ISOF saving you, that answers the question of Pesh capability. IA and militias are fighting heavier battles in enemy territory, that means land inhabited by non Shiites unlike Kurds who lost friendly areas ( kurdish inhabited ). You see the difference, IA didn't lose areas friendly to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Fact is their head of the ground forces, special forces and air force are Kurds. One can say that we planned Iraq's failure all along . Just realized it. 1000 has found an excuse! To add with Barzani harboring sunni tribal leaders and terrorists, he can finally jizz his pants now!


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> Fact is their head of the ground forces, special forces and air force *are Kurds*.


That's why they're so corrupt and untrained, now you found out, ISOF were given a lot of attention from the west giving them good capabilities, not because the commander is Kurd.



> One can say that we planned Iraq's failure all along . Just realized it. 1000 has found an excuse! To add with Barzani harboring sunni tribal leaders and terrorists, he can finally jizz his pants now!


If selling your own Yazidi people to ISIS is worth it then theres not much to be proud of here, it's true that Barzani played a dirty game which they're paying for with blood now, ofc they're not the main reason they're just a small contributor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

The power of Hazzy in this forum is astonishing! Look at the havoc he has created in all the threads. 
jk lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> They think they're right, we think we are all based on many things, no courts involved so here's the short answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Until ISIS decided to attack you and you fled Sinjar + Mosul dam resulting in air strikes and ISOF saving you, that answers the question of Pesh capability. IA and militias are fighting heavier battles in enemy territory, that means land inhabited by non Shiites unlike Kurds who lost friendly areas ( kurdish inhabited ). You see the difference, IA didn't lose areas friendly to them.



Correction: First the Iraqi army fled Shingal(Sinjar), Mosul dam, simply the entire north, then poorly equipped, unpaid Peshmerga was forced to fill in the massive gaps. To hold this new frontline from Xanaqin all the way to Sinjar was impossible for Peshmerga. And playing heroes wouldn't really stop their advancing. There are many questions why Peshmerga abandoned Shingal. What are the facts here? Iran is the country that opposes Kurdish independence most and feels most threatened about it. They pressured weak unstable PUK(long time ally) to start attack IS, Barzani didn't think IS were stupid enough to attack Peshmerga and start new huge frontline. They weren't but when PUK Peshmerga started attacking IS like in Jalawla and IS started attacking unprepared, poorly equipped KDP Peshmerga in Shingal, Mosul dam and the Nineveh plains. 

So according to you sunni Arabs hate Iraq and the Iraqi army? 

btw this is from an Assyrian: *I remember asking my Assyrian community why Assyrians didn't fight off ISIS when they invaded in Baghdeda, the #1 reply I received was that those Assyrians weren't armed. I then proceeded to ask why they weren't armed and the reply I got was that Baghdad disarmed them.

I actually did research on that and found a scanned Iraqi government document asking everybody of Baghdeda to disarm... After that, all I could think was "how can you be dumb enough to follow that?"*

Now what's the reality on the ground? Peshmerga controls the center of Shingal city to Zummar then Mosul dam, still areas left in Nineveh(Assyrians doesn't want to be part of Iraq when S.Kurdistan is independent) to take back then all the way to Kirkuk, then khormatu, jalawla and south of xanaqin all the way to NAFT  Khana. I should add that the oil fields in Zummar, Kirkuk has already been attached to the Kurdish pipelines and will remain so. Meanwhile more than 1/3 of Iraq, much more if including S.Kurdistan belongs to IS.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> The power of Hazzy in this forum is astonishing! Look at the havoc he has created in all the threads.
> jk lol



Just look at them 

They can't agree on anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> That's why they're so corrupt and untrained, now you found out, ISOF were given a lot of attention from the west giving them good capabilities, not because the commander is Kurd.
> 
> 
> If selling your own Yazidi people to ISIS is worth it then theres not much to be proud of here, it's true that Barzani played a dirty game which they're paying for with blood now, ofc they're not the main reason they're just a small contributor.



In what way are ISOF that good really? I think it's just that they got much more ammo and better equippment than the rest so that they can afford to pray and spray which they STILL do. I have seen recent vids of it. 

About the Ezidi thing I agree to be honest. But the main fault isn't on Barzani or Peshmerga, they never controlled Shingal(Sinjar), in fact b4 the war Peshmerga greatest extent in the south west was north of Rabia. The protector of Iraq was meant to protect it and even though Ezidis are in reality Kurds by language, history, culture etc many don't consider them as such due Kurdish Sunni massacres against them in the past. But still that can not be an excuse to just abandon them like they did just runing away leaving them. Peshmerga is not the Iraqi army after all . But thank god YPG managed to come for their aid and opened a dangerous bridge and could escort hundred thousands of them to safety. And Peshmerga allongside with HPG/YPG units did protect the Shingal mountain that was under siege for months where a couple thousand remained. Peshmerga is now recapturing Shingal and I hope that Ezidis will forgive Muslim Kurds and the few of them who don't consider themselves Kurdish re approaches those thoughts.



Falcon29 said:


> Just look at them
> 
> They can't agree on anything.


akhi I am on your side


----------



## Falcon29

@Al-Kurdi 

You are mocking me and joking. You aren't on my side.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> Correction: First the Iraqi army fled Shingal(Sinjar), Mosul dam, simply the entire north, then poorly equipped, unpaid Peshmerga was forced to fill in the massive gaps. To hold this new frontline from Xanaqin all the way to Sinjar was impossible for Peshmerga. And playing heroes wouldn't really stop their advancing. There are many questions why Peshmerga abandoned Shingal. What are the facts here? Iran is the country that opposes Kurdish independence most and feels most threatened about it. They pressured weak unstable PUK(long time ally) to start attack IS, Barzani didn't think IS were stupid enough to attack Peshmerga and start new huge frontline. They weren't but when PUK Peshmerga started attacking IS like in Jalawla and IS started attacking unprepared, poorly equipped KDP Peshmerga in Shingal, Mosul dam and the Nineveh pla
> ins.


That's what I just said, Kurds were playing brave warriors whilst they weren't clashing with IS, the first attack resulted in the loss of Sinjar, loss of Mosul dam, ISIS artillery and forces in Arbil province which forced the US to intervene with air strikes or they'd enter Arbil city itself. This showing the capability of your forces which is nothing special.





> So according to you sunni Arabs hate Iraq and the Iraqi army?



Many have, many wanted their revolution so they even worked/ignored ISIS, operating in enemy territory is a thousand times harder, you have locals helping and housing the enemy, Kurds have the difficulties operating in Kurdish inhabited land ( friendly territory ), this also explains why Southern Iraq is safe, it's friendly territory to the army, locals aren't housing and helping ISIS. 



> btw this is from an Assyrian: *I remember asking my Assyrian community why Assyrians didn't fight off ISIS when they invaded in Baghdeda, the #1 reply I received was that those Assyrians weren't armed. I then proceeded to ask why they weren't armed and the reply I got was that Baghdad disarmed them.
> 
> I actually did research on that and found a scanned Iraqi government document asking everybody of Baghdeda to disarm... After that, all I could think was "how can you be dumb enough to follow that?"*


Ok, your point ?



> Now what's the reality on the ground? Peshmerga controls the center of Shingal city to Zummar then Mosul dam, still areas left in Nineveh(Assyrians doesn't want to be part of Iraq when S.Kurdistan is independent) to take back then all the way to Kirkuk, then khormatu, jalawla and south of xanaqin all the way to NAFT  Khana. I should add that the oil fields in Zummar, Kirkuk has already been attached to the Kurdish pipelines and will remain so. Meanwhile more than 1/3 of Iraq, much more if including S.Kurdistan belongs to IS.


Mosul dam was taken by Iraqis ( ISOF ) as video's show, Jalawla was taken by shi'ite militia Kataib Hezbollah as another video shows, it all shows Kurds barely fought, losing friendly territory ( Kurdish inhabited Sinjar ) for 5 months + is what shows Pesh capability.

You're already having problems with Sunnis, their experience with ISIS and the non existing revolutionary idea is turning them against ISIS, with the other Iraqis (Shi'a) they can end the leeching of KRG, let's see how their stance will be after ISIS, mostly it depends on Sunnis.



Al-Kurdi said:


> In what way are ISOF that good really? I think it's just that they got much more ammo and better equippment than the rest so that they can afford to pray and spray which they STILL do. I have seen recent vids of it.
> 
> About the Ezidi thing I agree to be honest. But the main fault isn't on Barzani or Peshmerga, they never controlled Shingal(Sinjar), in fact b4 the war Peshmerga greatest extent in the south west was north of Rabia. The protector of Iraq was meant to protect it and even though Ezidis are in reality Kurds by language, history, culture etc many don't consider them as such due Kurdish Sunni massacres against them in the past. But still that can not be an excuse to just abandon them like they did just runing away leaving them. Peshmerga is not the Iraqi army after all . But thank god YPG managed to come for their aid and opened a dangerous bridge and could escort hundred thousands of them to safety. And Peshmerga allongside with HPG/YPG units did protect the Shingal mountain that was under siege for months where a couple thousand remained. Peshmerga is now recapturing Shingal and I hope that Ezidis will forgive Muslim Kurds and the few of them who don't consider themselves Kurdish re approaches those thoughts.



Training, training is more important, some spray but not many though does that spraying matter, they've proven themselves in holding Baiji refinery whilst under ISIS siege for months, they've retaken ISOF dam, they've proven themselves good enough, it's training not ammo or equipment.

You nationalists massacred your own lot ? lol. Pesh did run away, we've seen the video's, as I explained about Sinjar and dam earlier.

Bahoz are you still pretending you're Jordanian ? everyday another identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 

You are just as gullible as him. Nobody took over the refinery besides US forces backed by massive air support. The notion that ISOF conducted operation is propaganda. 


And what siege are you talking about? LOL, the two iSis pick up trucks?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

@1000

"_That's what I just said, Kurds were playing brave warriors whilst they weren't clashing with IS, the first attack resulted in the loss of Sinjar, loss of Mosul dam, ISIS artillery and forces in Arbil province which forced the US to intervene with air strikes or they'd enter Arbil city itself. This showing the capability of your forces which is nothing special_."

PUK Peshmerga did. Fact is Peshmerga placed most of their limited resources on Kirkuk since day one of the IA's retreat, IS couldn't even near it. IS would never have entered Hewler, but they had long rage American artillery that they captured in Mosul that was about to reach a range to hit the airport(to the east). IS accounts on FB started spreading BS that they were about to attack Hewler which made some people starting flee while most were booing at them and laughing at them calling them cowards and that they're lying.

"_Many have, many wanted their revolution so they even worked/ignored ISIS, operating in enemy territory is a thousand times harder, you have locals helping and housing the enemy, Kurds have the difficulties operating in Kurdish inhabited land ( friendly territory ), this also explains why Southern Iraq is safe, it's friendly territory to the army, locals aren't housing and helping ISIS._ "

You don't think Peshmerga had the same problem? Like in Kirkuk? Or in Zumar, Jalawla etc filled with Sunni Arabs? The threat of Kurds who were also loyal to IS. Most of Peshmergas battles has been on Sunni Arab villages or mixed areas.

You live in Sweden, no? Then this is a MUST watch.

Dokument utifrån Världens farligaste jobb (2014) Filmer av Dokument utifrån Världens farligaste jobb (2014)

People like Sarhad Qader is what makes Peshmerga special. Not many like him. I saw the BBC version of it.

"_Mosul dam was taken by Iraqis ( ISOF ) as video's show, Jalawla was taken by shi'ite militia Kataib Hezbollah as another video shows, it all shows Kurds barely fought, losing friendly territory ( Kurdish inhabited Sinjar ) for 5 months + is what shows Pesh capability.

You're already having problems with Sunnis, their experience with ISIS and the non existing revolutionary idea is turning them against ISIS, with the other Iraqis (Shi'a) they can end the leeching of KRG, let's see how their stance will be after ISIS, mostly it depends on Sunnis_."

Mosul dam and it's surrounding areas was taken back by Peshmerga and ISOF backed up by air support as videos show. Jalawla was taken back by PESHMERGA but as usual whenever Peshmerga advances Iraqi media in some way tries to find a way to claim to have been there. Claims to recaptured Shingal, Maxmor villages and so many other cases. It's just pure bullcrap. I have a tons of video evidence. 

Sunni Arabs are being trained on Kurdish territory, Sunni Iraqi Arab leaders are having meetings in Hewler plaza hotels, not in Baghdad. They r turning against IS with the support of Kurds. You're blinded into beliving in a united Iraq. And as soon goes shite you point fingers on Kurds, like your kind always has.

there r more than 30 million Kurds and apparently I am this guy called bahoz then you're abu baghdadi


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> @1000
> 
> "_That's what I just said, Kurds were playing brave warriors whilst they weren't clashing with IS, the first attack resulted in the loss of Sinjar, loss of Mosul dam, ISIS artillery and forces in Arbil province which forced the US to intervene with air strikes or they'd enter Arbil city itself. This showing the capability of your forces which is nothing special_."
> 
> PUK Peshmerga did. Fact is Peshmerga placed most of their limited resources on Kirkuk since day one of the IA's retreat, IS couldn't even near it. IS would never have entered Hewler, but they had long rage American artillery that they captured in Mosul that was about to reach a range to hit the airport(to the east). IS accounts on FB started spreading BS that they were about to attack Hewler which made some people starting flee while most were booing at them and laughing at them calling them cowards and that they're lying.
> 
> "_Many have, many wanted their revolution so they even worked/ignored ISIS, operating in enemy territory is a thousand times harder, you have locals helping and housing the enemy, Kurds have the difficulties operating in Kurdish inhabited land ( friendly territory ), this also explains why Southern Iraq is safe, it's friendly territory to the army, locals aren't housing and helping ISIS._ "
> 
> You don't think Peshmerga had the same problem? Like in Kirkuk? Or in Zumar, Jalawla etc filled with Sunni Arabs? The threat of Kurds who were also loyal to IS. Most of Peshmergas battles has been on Sunni Arab villages or mixed areas.
> 
> You live in Sweden, no? Then this is a MUST watch.
> 
> Dokument utifrån Världens farligaste jobb (2014) Filmer av Dokument utifrån Världens farligaste jobb (2014)
> 
> People like Sarhad Qader is what makes Peshmerga special. Not many like him. I saw the BBC version of it.
> 
> "_Mosul dam was taken by Iraqis ( ISOF ) as video's show, Jalawla was taken by shi'ite militia Kataib Hezbollah as another video shows, it all shows Kurds barely fought, losing friendly territory ( Kurdish inhabited Sinjar ) for 5 months + is what shows Pesh capability.
> 
> You're already having problems with Sunnis, their experience with ISIS and the non existing revolutionary idea is turning them against ISIS, with the other Iraqis (Shi'a) they can end the leeching of KRG, let's see how their stance will be after ISIS, mostly it depends on Sunnis_."
> 
> Mosul dam and it's surrounding areas was taken back by Peshmerga and ISOF backed up by air support as videos show. Jalawla was taken back by PESHMERGA but as usual whenever Peshmerga advances Iraqi media in some way tries to find a way to claim to have been there. Claims to recaptured Shingal, Maxmor villages and so many other cases. It's just pure bullcrap. I have a tons of video evidence.
> 
> Sunni Arabs are being trained on Kurdish territory, Sunni Iraqi Arab leaders are having meetings in Hewler plaza hotels, not in Baghdad. They r turning against IS with the support of Kurds. You're blinded into beliving in a united Iraq. And as soon goes shite you point fingers on Kurds, like your kind always has.



I live in Sweden ? don't you see the flag, are you blind or something. You're the one with the Swedish flag here whilst you don't even know Swedish as you told me earlier.

My mosul dam claim is proven by video content, afterwards they let Pesh come to hold it so they can go on another offensive mission, after all the main purpose of ISOF is offensive ops. 

Jalawla, just a few old Kurds to be seen





The Arabs trained in Dohuk are to launch the offensive from the North, the main offensive is planned from Southern Mosul. Back to the mountains of Hakkari, Bahoz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

those hizbullah fuckers entered jalawla like some fucking cockroaches just like they entered tuz xormato outskirts, fact is Peshmerga surrounded all sides of Jalawla except the western side, you could easily see Sadiya to the south.

here u go 
















Peshmerga even caught several shia militias looting since the moment they entered, in fact that's the only reason they came


----------



## Falcon29

Arguing over who completed operation in Jawala? What's wrong with you guys?


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> those hizbullah fuckers entered jalawla like some fucking cockroaches just like they entered tuz xormato outskirts, fact is Peshmerga surrounded all sides of Jalawla except the western side, you could easily see Sadiya to the south.
> 
> here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peshmerga even caught several shia militias looting since the moment they entered, in fact that's the only reason they came



Show respect to those great Hizbullah 'fuckers', they are fighting terrorists whilst you sit in Europe. IA arrested Kurds looting, looks like both you and the militias like to loot.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

more


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> Arguing over who completed operation in Jawala? What's wrong with you guys?


Why not since they claim falsely they librated the dam and jalawlaa while their is all about backstabbing us. They are the enemy beside isis same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> Why not since they claim falsely they librated the dam and jalawlaa while their is all about backstabbing us. They are the enemy beside isis same thing.



Why would they want to falsely claim that? What would they gain out of it?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> Why would they want to falsely claim that? What would they gain out of it?


A false morale. Just like many nations claim false victory to get rid of the shame they feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*German journalist Jurgen Todenhofer, who recently spent 10 days with Islamic State (IS) militants in Iraq and Syria, tells FRANCE 24 they buy Western weapons from Syrian rebels and envision a future that includes a massive "religious cleansing".*

*Todenhofer went on to say that the IS militants are being armed by the West – if only indirectly – as Western moves to arm moderate Syrian rebels have backfired.*

*“They buy the weapons that we give to the Free Syrian Army, so they get Western weapons – they get French weapons … I saw German weapons, I saw American weapons,” he said.*

*“The best seller of weapons is the Free Syrian Army, which is financed by NATO, financed probably also by France, but at least by the United States.”*


Middle East - Embedded with the IS group: 'The unbelievers have to die' - France 24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Falcon29 said:


> Why would they want to falsely claim that? What would they gain out of it?



meanwhile Iraqi accounts on twitter shows footage of fighting in Anbar and the next day shows the same video but with music on claiming they're fighting with Peshmerga forces on Sinjar. They are a load full of shit. They can't handle IS themselves so whenever they see Peshmerga advancing they are quick to add ISOF shit, Iraqi army shit bablabla liberated those areas with minor Peshmerga assistance

*‘Iran saved Baghdad from falling to ISIS,’ says Iraqi MP*

*An Iraqi Shiite militia leader and lawmaker has credited Tehran and a powerful Iranian general with saving the Baghdad government during last summer's offensive by ISIS militants.

Hadi al-Ameri, a former minister who commands the Badr militia, said support from Iran and General Qassem Suleimani had been crucial after Iraqi government forces collapsed in the face of the ISIS assault.

"If it were not for the cooperation of the Islamic republic of Iran and General Suleimani, we would not today have a government headed by Haider al-Abadi in Baghdad," Ameri told a memorial service south of Tehran Monday for an Iranian officer killed in Iraq last month.

"It would not have existed," he said of the Iraqi government, according to the Isna and Fars news agencies.

The memorial was for Iranian Revolutionary Guards Major General Hamid Taghavi, killed by IS fighters in the Iraqi city of Samarra last month.

Suleimani, the commander of Iran's Quds Force -- the foreign wing of the Revolutionary Guards -- was also present at the memorial.

The general, who reportedly landed in Baghdad hours after ISIS overran the Iraqi city of Mosul in June and led the anti-jihadist counter-attack, has become the public face of Iran's deep military involvement in Iraq.

Abadi took over as Iraq's prime minister after Nuri al-Maliki, a fellow Shiite with close ties to Tehran, reluctantly stood down following the ISIS surge into northern Iraq.

Iran moved swiftly by arming Iraqi Kurdish fighters and supporting Baghdad with military advisers. It has also provided training for Shiite militias in a counter-offensive against the Sunni extremist group.

But Tehran has consistently denied having troops on the ground and was never invited to join the US-led military coalition that is carrying out air strikes against ISIS in Syria and Iraq.

Predominantly Shiite Iran has a strong interest in defending Iraq, where ISIS's declared aim is to topple a regime dominated by Shiites, who are regarded by the jihadists as heretics.*

*http://english.alarabiya.net/en/per...ghdad-from-falling-to-ISIS-says-Iraqi-MP.html*


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> meanwhile Iraqi accounts on twitter shows footage of fighting in Anbar and the next day shows the same video but with music on claiming they're fighting with Peshmerga forces on Sinjar. They are a load full of shit. They can't handle IS themselves so whenever they see Peshmerga advancing they are quick to add ISOF shit, Iraqi army shit bablabla liberated those areas with minor Peshmerga assistance


Twitter is the HQ of retards as well, all keyboard jihadis are active there, did you notice I don't follow Twitter news, meanwhile you're taking Twitter news serious, on top of that you swallow Rudaw & Basnews trash.




> *‘Iran saved Baghdad from falling to ISIS,’ says Iraqi MP*



The average minister in parliament is retarded, their statements are not to be taken serious.



Falcon29 said:


> Arguing over who completed operation in Jawala? What's wrong with you guys?



You're going full retard all over the place with your uncontrollable emotions like a little spoiled girl yet you ask what's wrong with us, please expand.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Ezidis will forgive Muslim Kurds and the few of them who don't consider themselves Kurdish re approaches those thoughts.


Well...Ezidi Kurds proved to be shıt today.

The Ezidis whom fled from ISIS and found sanctuary in Turkey held a demonstration today. They demand freedom for Öcalan. Raised PKK flags, Öcalan posters in Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kurdi said:


> meanwhile Iraqi accounts on twitter shows footage of fighting in Anbar and the next day shows the same video but with music on claiming they're fighting with Peshmerga forces on Sinjar. They are a load full of shit. They can't handle IS themselves so whenever they see Peshmerga advancing they are quick to add ISOF shit, Iraqi army shit bablabla liberated those areas with minor Peshmerga assistance


You know what I wa really have passion with kurds and I still with the regular kurds but you guys are ill-hatered your Masaur is the one who supported chaos in Iraq thinking that will help milking the state yes he succeeded to some level but in return you lost the passion of the Shea.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Well...Ezidi Kurds proved to be shıt today.
> 
> The Ezidis whom fled from ISIS and found sanctuary in Turkey held a demonstration today. They demand freedom for Öcalan. Raised PKK flags, Öcalan posters in Turkey...
> View attachment 181784
> View attachment 181785



You have no right to call them shit, stfu! You may see them as shit but we see turks as shit everyday with good reason to after all that has been. They are demonstrating on Kurdish soil, their own soil, they have the right to do whatever they want. The opinion of some occupation forces is not worth a crap. Palestinians don't give a **** about the occupation army neither do Kurds. Don't like it? Then GTFO. 

Ezidi Kurds have always been close to PKK, in Russia, in Georgia, Armenia, Syria, Turkey etc, Kurdish Ezidi mafia bosses, farmers, business men etc have always been a big supplier of money to PKK and it's branches. They have sacrificed many martyrs to the Kurdish cause. 

Besides YPG saved all those Ezidi Kurds in Shingal from extinction, they have good reason to wave their party flags. Even though ignorant Ocalan labeled them as zoroastrians which complete false, they have always been close.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Malik Alashter said:


> You know what I wa really have passion with kurds and I still with the regular kurds but you guys are ill-hatered your Masaur is the one who supported chaos in Iraq thinking that will help milking the state yes he succeeded to some level but in return you lost the passion of the Shea.



Blame your Maliki


----------



## Falcon29

@Al-Kurdi 

Don't think any side takes responsibility. Coalition air strikes do. Not Iran or Iraq or Kurds.


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Well...Ezidi Kurds proved to be shıt today.
> 
> The Ezidis whom fled from ISIS and found sanctuary in Turkey held a demonstration today. They demand freedom for Öcalan. Raised PKK flags, Öcalan posters in Turkey...
> View attachment 181784
> View attachment 181785


Like I said before what ever you do for these snakes they stay ungrateful dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like I said before what ever you do for these snakes they stay ungrateful dogs


 Unfortunately they have that snake masaud otherwise many kurds are nice and innocents.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> You have no right to call them shit, stfu! You may see them as shit but we see turks as shit everyday with good reason to after all that has been. *They are demonstrating on Kurdish soil, their own soil, they have the right to do whatever they want.* The opinion of some occupation forces is not worth a crap. Palestinians don't give a **** about the occupation army neither do Kurds. Don't like it? Then GTFO.
> 
> Ezidi Kurds have always been close to PKK, in Russia, in Georgia, Armenia, Syria, Turkey etc, Kurdish Ezidi mafia bosses, farmers, business men etc have always been a big supplier of money to PKK and it's branches. They have sacrificed many martyrs to the Kurdish cause.
> 
> Besides YPG saved all those Ezidi Kurds in Shingal from extinction, they have good reason to wave their party flags. Even though ignorant Ocalan labeled them as zoroastrians which complete false, they have always been close.



Yeah....north kurdistan my @ss...Tell you what, we should send them to their Sinjar. They can be concubines of the ISIS jihadists there. Well befitting for your ungrateful kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Al-Kurdi 

You guys are better off joining opposition. Almost every side hates you. I think its bad idea to rely on west. If you side with opposition it will terrify them and bring them on their knees.



Malik Alashter said:


> Unfortunately they have that snake masaud otherwise many kurds are nice and innocents.



It's not your country it's Saddam's country.


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> You have no right to call them shit, stfu! You may see them as shit but we see turks as shit everyday with good reason to after all that has been. They are demonstrating on Kurdish soil, their own soil, they have the right to do whatever they want. The opinion of some occupation forces is not worth a crap. Palestinians don't give a **** about the occupation army neither do Kurds. Don't like it? Then GTFO.
> 
> Ezidi Kurds have always been close to PKK, in Russia, in Georgia, Armenia, Syria, Turkey etc, Kurdish Ezidi mafia bosses, farmers, business men etc have always been a big supplier of money to PKK and it's branches. They have sacrificed many martyrs to the Kurdish cause.
> 
> Besides YPG saved all those Ezidi Kurds in Shingal from extinction, they have good reason to wave their party flags. Even though ignorant Ocalan labeled them as zoroastrians which complete false, they have always been close.


It's turkish Anatolian soil that area was inhabited by arameans Assyrians and other ethnic groups you just came to this land as refugees scumbags

You belong to northern India and not to Anatolia 
Living on that land doesn't make it yours there are 4 million turks live in germany that it doesn't make it turkish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> ...في هاذي اللحظات المجاهدين المسلمين يتصدون لي اجتياح من قوات المغتصبين النساء الأبرياء في سجون أبو غارب بشتراك الامريكان وقوات اخرة غربية دفاعة عن شرف كل مسلم
> 
> نحن وراكم يا مجاهدين ندعيلكم ليل ونهار ورغم قصف الصليبيين بذن الله كل متصهين سا يركع
> 
> قدر الله أكبر من قدرات الصهاينة ، فتح الله عليكم يلي جيل الجديد الحدث لنا عنكم الرسول المصطفة الشريف الشهيد محمد ابن عبد الله صلى الله عليك يا حبيبنا
> 
> قال عنكم قوم ستقالون لي يوم الدين لما آخر واحد فيكم يقتل الدجال وهوا المجاهد سيدنا عيسة ابن مريم
> 
> اللهم أفرج كرب المسلمين وانصرهم عا اعداك وأهدي جميع المسلمين وعجل انتصارنا يارب



Teezak hamra...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Teezak hamra...



ولية مصر قادمة خخخخخ


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al-Kurdi said:


> those hizbullah fuckers entered jalawla like some fucking cockroaches just like they entered tuz xormato outskirts, fact is Peshmerga surrounded all sides of Jalawla except the western side, you could easily see Sadiya to the south.
> 
> here u go
> 
> Peshmerga even caught several shia militias looting since the moment they entered, in fact that's the only reason they came



You turd everyrhing was already explained numerous times yet you continue with your ranting just to show the Kurds as the good guys.



> The Iraqi army divisions in the north had well over 60% Kurdish and Sunni soldiers and officers. Most of these officers and soldiers were not ready to fight for "Maliki". In the end the Kurds and Anti-government Sunnis just wanted any way to get rid of Shia control. When IS entered most of the officials knew about it, both Sunnis and Kurds agreed not to fight. The Kurdish officers took their soldiers and equipment and went to Kurdish territory, while the Sunnis simply threw their weapons and went home. The few remaining Shia soldiers fought until they received order to retreat.
> 
> This explains why IS didn't attack the Kurds in the beginning, and all the Sunni officials went on to praise the "revolution". Most of these Sunni officials were being housed in the hotels of Erbil although they were wanted by the Iraqi government.
> 
> In the end this caused a ripple effect, most of the army collapsed and retreated from the Sunni areas as local IS population started apearing in public.
> 
> But let's look at the other side. IS put all their strength to take over Shia towns and villages yet they couldn't. The town of Amirli is a great example. A small town of less than 12,000 population surrounded by IS from all sides and under siege for 4 months. Yet IS failed to enter it simply because the locals weren't going to allow them.



As for the battles and ranting about the Iraqi army, keep one thing in mind, Iraqi forces weren't defeated in friendly areas, they kept fighting and fended IS off shia areas until reinforcements started to arrive a few months later.

This while Kurdish forces retreated form from friendly KURDISH areas. 

Right now all battles of the Iraqi forces and volunteers are in IS territory. As for the militias which you are trying to degrade, without them the peshmerga wouldn't have advanced a bit in Jalawla and Sadiyah. Just two days ago kirkuks governer was kissing there asses so they could assist the peshmerga push IS back from areas in Kirkuk. 

Iran was the to Kurdish forces, and even Barzani admitted that. So instead of acting like a fool be a little more thankful.

Either way if any conflict happened between Iraq and the Kurds, the Kurds won't last long with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alshawi1234 said:


> You turd everyrhing was already explained numerous times yet you continue with your ranting just to show the Kurds as the good guys.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the battles and ranting about the Iraqi army, keep one thing in mind, Iraqi forces weren't defeated in friendly areas, they kept fighting and fended IS off shia areas until reinforcements started to arrive a few months later.
> 
> This while Kurdish forces retreated form from friendly KURDISH areas.
> 
> Right now all battles of the Iraqi forces and volunteers are in IS territory. As for the militias which you are trying to degrade, without them the peshmerga wouldn't have advanced a bit in Jalawla and Sadiyah. Just two days ago kirkuks governer was kissing there asses so they could assist the peshmerga push IS back from areas in Kirkuk.
> 
> Iran was the to Kurdish forces, and even Barzani admitted that. So instead of acting like a fool be a little more thankful.
> 
> Either way if any conflict happened between Iraq and the Kurds, the Kurds won't last long with Iran.



No Kurds are the bad guys. Kurds got nothing to prove. 

In most cases it was the same with Peshmerga. Local sunni tribes in Jalawla, Shingal, Zumar, Maxmor all worked with IS and backstabbed Peshmerga. But now those grounds has all been taken back except the main city n some southern villages in Shingal. 

Dude Peshmerga had already surrounded 2/3 of Jalawla before the attack. THEY HAVENT DONE A FUCKING SHIT IN KIRKUK. WHILE PESHMERGA ARE FENDING THEM OFF AND LAUNCHING ATTACKS ON HAWIJAH, TOOK TIL WARD THOSE FUCKERS R SITTING IN THEIR FUCKING CAMPS DRINKING CHAI DOING NOTHING, DON'T COME LYING IN FRONT OF ME. There are some local turkmen shia forces that kurdish Kirkuk police are supporting but those hezbollah piece of shit r doing nothing. It was Kurds that protected Kirkuk and safe guarded Kirkuk when ur army took off their unifroms and ran bare naked back to Baghdad. 

Iran was the first country to send ammo, weapons to Peshmerga, yes. But when a persian gives you honey, there is sure to be poison in it said the guy in my avatar pic and he is right. Now we have some hezbollah fuckers harassing our troops, looting people's homes, claiming false victories etc

But the one to truly blame for this is Talabani's whore for wife Hero, that filthy whore is the one letting these shiite militias come to Kurdish land, allowed them to take Sadiya etc. PUK are a key ally to Iran and always has, they backstabbed Kurdish forces fighting against Iran and have a long relationship with Iran.

_The Iraqi army divisions in the north had well over 60% Kurdish and Sunni soldiers and officers. Most of these officers and soldiers were not ready to fight for "Maliki". In the end the Kurds and Anti-government Sunnis just wanted any way to get rid of Shia control. When IS entered most of the officials knew about it, both Sunnis and Kurds agreed not to fight. The Kurdish officers took their soldiers and equipment and went to Kurdish territory, while the Sunnis simply threw their weapons and went home. The few remaining Shia soldiers fought until they received order to retreat.

This explains why IS didn't attack the Kurds in the beginning, and all the Sunni officials went on to praise the "revolution". Most of these Sunni officials were being housed in the hotels of Erbil although they were wanted by the Iraqi government.

In the end this caused a ripple effect, most of the army collapsed and retreated from the Sunni areas as local IS population started apearing in public.

But let's look at the other side. IS put all their strength to take over Shia towns and villages yet they couldn't. The town of Amirli is a great example. A small town of less than 12,000 population surrounded by IS from all sides and under siege for 4 months. Yet IS failed to enter it simply because the locals weren't going to allow them._

*Must be the biggest load of bull I have ever read, not even 5% of Iraq's army consisted of Kurds. Maliki pushed many away n the relations made many want to leave. Less than 5%. 

KDP Peshmerga did not want to fight as Kurdish forces had taken back all disputed territories but then PUK under order of Iran(Iran opposes Kurdish independence more than anyone else) started attacking IS in Jalawla, IS doesn't know the difference between PUK loyal and KDP loyal n started attacking unprepared ill equipped Peshmerga forces. 

It's called politics and diplomacy to why S.Kurdistan housed those sunnis. Nothing strange here. Cards to use as pressure or leverage. 

You guys can spend years writing excuses, I don't really care but what happened is that the IRAQI army fled and they fleed bgg time n let millions to die in the hands of IS. Which luckily didn't happen. There is no Iraq anymore, there never was an Iraq and there never will be an Iraq. You guys head for your sumer country*


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al-Kurdi said:


> No Kurds are the bad guys. Kurds got nothing to prove.
> 
> In most cases it was the same with Peshmerga. Local sunni tribes in Jalawla, Shingal, Zumar, Maxmor all worked with IS and backstabbed Peshmerga. But now those grounds has all been taken back except the main city n some southern villages in Shingal.
> 
> Dude Peshmerga had already surrounded 2/3 of Jalawla before the attack. THEY HAVENT DONE A FUCKING SHIT IN KIRKUK. WHILE PESHMERGA ARE FENDING THEM OFF AND LAUNCHING ATTACKS ON HAWIJAH, TOOK TIL WARD THOSE FUCKERS R SITTING IN THEIR FUCKING CAMPS DRINKING CHAI DOING NOTHING, DON'T COME LYING IN FRONT OF ME. There are some local turkmen shia forces that kurdish Kirkuk police are supporting but those hezbollah piece of shit r doing nothing. It was Kurds that protected Kirkuk and safe guarded Kirkuk when ur army took off their unifroms and ran bare naked back to Baghdad.
> 
> Iran was the first country to send ammo, weapons to Peshmerga, yes. But when a persian gives you honey, there is sure to be poison in it said the guy in my avatar pic and he is right. Now we have some hezbollah fuckers harassing our troops, looting people's homes, claiming false victories etc
> 
> But the one to truly blame for this is Talabani's whore for wife Hero, that filthy whore is the one letting these shiite militias come to Kurdish land, allowed them to take Sadiya etc. PUK are a key ally to Iran and always has, they backstabbed Kurdish forces fighting against Iran and have a long relationship with Iran.
> 
> 
> *Must be the biggest load of bull I have ever read, not even 5% of Iraq's army consisted of Kurds. Maliki pushed many away n the relations made many want to leave. Less than 5%.
> 
> KDP Peshmerga did not want to fight as Kurdish forces had taken back all disputed territories but then PUK under order of Iran(Iran opposes Kurdish independence more than anyone else) started attacking IS in Jalawla, IS doesn't know the difference between PUK loyal and KDP loyal n started attacking unprepared ill equipped Peshmerga forces.
> 
> It's called politics and diplomacy to why S.Kurdistan housed those sunnis. Nothing strange here. Cards to use as pressure or leverage.
> 
> You guys can spend years writing excuses, I don't really care but what happened is that the IRAQI army fled and they fleed bgg time n let millions to die in the hands of IS. Which luckily didn't happen. There is no Iraq anymore, there never was an Iraq and there never will be an Iraq. You guys head for your sumer country*




Apparently you know nothing about the Nineveh operations command and it's division, Kurds and Sunni made up a majoriy of both soldiers AND even a greater percentage. So yes, Kurds agreed with Sunnis to practically give Mosul away to IS. As you admitted already that the Kurds were trying to use the Sunnis against Baghdad whilst knowing that IS was running the entire "revolution". Well thanks for revealing the rot of the Kurdish mind. 

The Kurds were openly hosting conferences and supporting the revolution against the "Mailiki army". They agreed to support it as long as it didn't come near them. It is quite clear, now poor Kurdish Kurd soldiers are just paying for their Barzani's mistakes. You try to blame PUK but that just proves how stupid you are. IS were going to attack the Kurds either way, PUK wasn't exactly the exclusive reason. However IS was hoping to gain more power before attacking the Kurds so PUK might have just done you a favor. 


Now let's see some of the stink hiding under Kurdish blankets. 
Here's Ali Hatem from Erbil, saying he was "SURPRISED" after IS attacked Kurdish areas, and he was hoping that they continues towards Baghdad instead. In the second clip he is claiming to be a speaker for the revolution and claims to fully understand the interest of other countries and respect thier intergrety. 






Did you forget the IS -peshmerga checkpoints already? Your claiming the peshmerga weren't prepare for a IS attack? They had a few months to prepare and sent personal and equipment to the front lines, they stole many equipment from the Iraqi army as Kurdish units defected to Kurdistan and the remaining Shia units were forced to give up their weapons before entering Kurdish territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> Apparently you know nothing about the Nineveh operations command and it's division, Kurds and Sunni made up a majoriy of both soldiers AND even a greater percentage. So yes, Kurds agreed with Sunnis to practically give Mosul away to IS. As you admitted already that the Kurds were trying to use the Sunnis against Baghdad whilst knowing that IS was running the entire "revolution". Well thanks for revealing the rot of the Kurdish mind.
> 
> The Kurds were openly hosting conferences and supporting the revolution against the "Mailiki army". They agreed to support it as long as it didn't come near them. It is quite clear, now poor Kurdish Kurd soldiers are just paying for their Barzani's mistakes. You try to blame PUK but that just proves how stupid you are. IS were going to attack the Kurds either way, PUK wasn't exactly the exclusive reason. However IS was hoping to gain more power before attacking the Kurds so PUK might have just done you a favor.
> 
> 
> Now let's see some of the stink hiding under Kurdish blankets.
> Here's Ali Hatem from Erbil, saying he was "SURPRISED" after IS attacked Kurdish areas, and he was hoping that they continues towards Baghdad instead. In the second clip he is claiming to be a speaker for the revolution and claims to fully understand the interest of other countries and respect thier intergrety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget the IS -peshmerga checkpoints already? Your claiming the peshmerga weren't prepare for a IS attack? They had a few months to prepare and sent personal and equipment to the front lines, they stole many equipment from the Iraqi army as Kurdish units defected to Kurdistan and the remaining Shia units were forced to give up their weapons before entering Kurdish territory.




The Pissmerga are 100 times worse than the Iraqi army to begin with, they lost 100% Kurdish inhabited area's to ISIS, ISIS even got into Arbil province forcing the US to intervene with air attacks to prevent Arbil takeover as this map shows.







Meanwhile IA has controlled territories where locals support ISIS for over 10 years until Sunnis decided to shoot themselves in the foot, I explained it to him many times but he's brain damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Here's Tarzani claiming that peshmerga is the only force which could stand Against IS. LOL




Now where were we, yes about kataib Hezbollah and sarya al kharasani. They were fighting in areas for months prior to Peshmerga arriving. The peshmerga started coming into areas which the hezbollah and alkharasani liberated and bringing foeriegn media and flags to advocate for their "victories" and "Kurdish land" the saraya and khataib eventually got sick of it and decided to kick the peshmerga out, they didn't to anything wrong.

I'm not saying the peshmerga militia didn't have a role in jalawla, I said they couldn't have advanced without support from these militias.

Here's operations of saraya al kharasani in jalawla.





As for sadiya, it was practically liberated by Asa'ib, Badr and the other groups, peshmerga had no real role in sadiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Your claims about Shias looting and destroying, well it does have some truth to it, but there are thousand of troops and such cases are rare. As for bombing houses,they didn't exactly "bomb" them. They enter pro-IS areas and see that IS boobytrapped all the houses of the same Sunni civilians which were supporting them, the militias defuse what they could and just bomb the houses which are more complicated to defuse. So blame that in IS. besides how about go to makhmour and other areas, the Kurds have leveled the homes of Arab Sunnis to the ground.

Here's Kurds looting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Kirkuks governor recently met with the head of the popular mobilization movement and asked for support to clear areas in kirkuk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Alienoz_TR

Arab insurgents attacked Kurdish occupiers in Sinjar, killing 40 of them. Reports say. Not yet confirmed.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alienoz_TR said:


> Arab insurgents attacked Kurdish occupiers in Sinjar, killing 40 of them. Reports say. Not yet confirmed.



IS terrorists, not "Arab insurgents", 


Operations this week. 
Coalition airstrikes help Iraqi forces repel IS attack on Udhaim dam in Diyala just before the beginning of a major offensive against their areas, 4 security forces and 50 IS members killed in the attack. 

Coalition airstrikes kill 150 IS members near Heet as a convoy of 43 vehicles was destroyed. 

Iraqi forces operation near Falujah kill 100 IS members and take over IS stronghold, seize tens of vehicles and equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> From the Iraqi border. It was an attempt to cross the border and attack a border station.
> 
> Yes, what a coincidence indeed. Quite scary. It seems that the attack that occurred late Saturday on the Iraqi border station was followed up by this attack.
> 
> I just don't understand how a suicide bomber could kill two border guards AFTER they killed the other Daesh member. I would just shot to kill. No need for any arrests or asking any questions. It's clear who they were and what they wanted.
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...di-border-guards-killed-on-Iraq-frontier.html
> 
> “The patrol traced the two other individuals who attempted to escape. The security men surrounded the two individuals at Arar Valley. The patrol called on them to surrender, but one of them blow himself up while the other was killed by security men. After combing the site, the patrol seized weapons - automatic gun, pistol, hand grenades and explosive belts - in addition to banknotes,” the statement added.
> 
> “As a result of the fire exchange and the explosive belt detonation, Brigadier General Awdah Mouawad Al-Balawi, Corporal Tariq Mohammed Halawi and Private Yahya Ahmed Najmi were killed; and Colonel Salem Taasan Al-Anzi and Private Yahya Ahmed Muqari were injured and rushed to the hospital for treatment. Their health condition is stable.”
> 
> Other reports say that in total 4 Daesh were killed. 2 of them blew themselves up.
> 
> Okaz is saying 2 border guards killed and 1 wounded. That was just 1.5 hours ago.
> 
> Al-Watan on the other hand is saying what Al-Arabiya also wrote. 3 border guards killed and 4 Daesh killed.
> 
> الوطن أون لاين ::: استشهاد 3 من رجال الأمن إثر هجوم إرهابي في عرعر
> 
> What is clear is that the attack happened during the late night while it was still dark.
> 
> The border post where the attack occurred;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcements apparently sent to Arar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saudi Arabian Brigadier General (Awdah Mouawad Al-Balawi) killed in that suicide attack;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are photos of the dead Daesh retards but obviously I cannot post them.
> 
> No other option but to exterminate the scum and their supporters.




Sincere condolences for the General , to his family, and to the families of the soldiers who were killed, and injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> IS terrorists, not "Arab insurgents",



You are correcting it for a person who supports IS terrorists. Do you think it'll work?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> You are correcting it for a person who supports IS terrorists. Do you think it'll work?



You are Supporting Assad's terrorists. You think you carry a pair of scales to judge me?!


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> You are Supporting Assad's terrorists. You think you carry a pair of scales to judge me?!



You do support IS and you've proved it very well, then there shouldn't be any problems here. Yes you can also call SAA terrorists, who cares? IS on the other hand is an internationally recognized terrorist group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> You do support IS and you've proved it very well, then there shouldn't be any problems here. Yes you can also call SAA terrorists, who cares? IS on the other hand is an internationally recognized terrorist group.



Countries and organizations below have officially listed Hezbollah in at least some part as a terrorist organization.

Australia Hezbollah's External Security Organization [301]



Bahrain The entire organization Hezbollah [302]



Gulf Cooperation Council The entire organization Hezbollah [19]



Canada The entire organization Hezbollah [303]



France The entire organization Hezbollah [304]



European Union Hezbollah's military wing [305]



Israel The entire organization Hezbollah [29]



Netherlands The entire organization Hezbollah [27]



New Zealand Hezbollah's military wing Al-Muqawama al-Islamiyya, since 2010. [22]



United Kingdom Hezbollah's military wing [306]



United States The entire organization Hezbollah [307]

Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Countries and organizations below have officially listed Hezbollah in at least some part as a terrorist organization.
> 
> Australia Hezbollah's External Security Organization [301]
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain The entire organization Hezbollah [302]
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf Cooperation Council The entire organization Hezbollah [19]
> 
> 
> 
> Canada The entire organization Hezbollah [303]
> 
> 
> 
> France The entire organization Hezbollah [304]
> 
> 
> 
> European Union Hezbollah's military wing [305]
> 
> 
> 
> Israel The entire organization Hezbollah [29]
> 
> 
> 
> Netherlands The entire organization Hezbollah [27]
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand Hezbollah's military wing Al-Muqawama al-Islamiyya, since 2010. [22]
> 
> 
> 
> United Kingdom Hezbollah's military wing [306]
> 
> 
> 
> United States The entire organization Hezbollah [307]
> 
> Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



When I say internationally recognized, I mean the people and general public, not those stupid lists. As for that, even Iran doesn't recognize IS as a terrorist group because we don't have one of those stupid lists. we just beat terrorists where it is necassary.

I still don't understand why you're agitated, you support IS and I call them terrorists, I support Hezbollah and SAA and you can call them terrorist, all seems fair to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> When I say internationally recognized, I mean the people and general public, not those stupid lists. As for that, even Iran doesn't recognize IS as a terrorist group because we don't have one of those stupid lists. we just beat terrorists where it is necassary.
> 
> I still don't understand why you're agitated, you support IS and I call them terrorists, I support Hezbollah and SAA and you can call them terrorist, all seems fair to me.



I think you are too sensitive.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alienoz_TR said:


> Countries and organizations below have officially listed Hezbollah in at least some part as a terrorist organization.
> Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Great, now how about you tell me about Hezbollahs beheading of hundreds of innocent people for their faith. Or Hezbollahs 5000+ suicide bombers against civilian areas, or hezbollahs attempt to sectariay cleanse all the areas they could reach. 

You are making a fool or yourself.

I personally may not like the Kurdish politics , but IS and their allies are crazy barbarians who want to exterminate 99.9% of the worlds population. Trust me, if IS had a chance, they be doing their chores in Turkey as well.

In other news 

97% of Diyala province under Iraqi control, operation against the remaining areas will begin during this week.

This will end IS presence in Diyala allow for Iraqi forces to extend Into sallahidden and Kirkuk. Diyala will soon be declared the second province to be fully cleansed of IS after Babel. 

IS makes distruptive attacks towards samara, all attacks have been repelled and areas retaking, 40 IS members killed. 

After the success of the "depopulation" strategy in Babel, Tuz khurmato, Baghdad belt, and Diyala. Iraqi forces decide to depopulate the areas in south sallahidden. All areas which which housed IS terrorists over the past months will be depopulated of all civilians for an ungiven time. Either permanently or maybe the civilians might be able to return after IS is completely defeated from Iraq.

Alnunaifi overlooks camp"Nineveh liberty" (AKA camp Muslim brotherhood). After getting screwed over by IS, the Muslim brother is creating their own forces to take back and hold Mosul. 
Note that all the Sunni politicians, Baathists, naqshabandis, sufis, and the Muslims brotherhood lot who were supporting the "iraqi revolution" were chased out by IS, and now they are asking the federal government and international coalition for help to take back the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Martyrs of Dhuluiyah layed to their last resting place after breaking its siege. The town gave about 130 martyrs as they repelled IS attempts to take over the town for 5 months. many of the bodies were temporary burried in the yards of homes or public spaces. May Allah have mercy on their souls and grant patience to their families. RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Truth is Iraqi Sunnis have to choose, either being massacred by ISIS, or being massacred by Shia militias.



See post above me for another confirmation, mainly Sunnis of the Jabour tribe helped by the Shia militias.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Kurdish forces killed in ISIL attack*
*Last updated: 10 Jan 2015 16:32*
At least 23 Kurdish soldiers have been killed and 12 others injured during clashes with Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) fighters southeast of the city of Nineveh in Iraq's north, Al Jazeera has learnt.

The military forces of Iraqi Kurdistan, or Peshmerga, were targeted in two different vehicle explosions in areas around the Sinjar Mountains.

In a separate development, a Peshmerga spokesman told Al Jazeera that ISIL carried out the biggest attack yet on their positions near the strategic town Gwer about 60km from Erbil.

The spokesman said some of the ISIL fighters came to town in the early hours of Saturday by boat over the Tigris river before taking control of large parts of the town. No casualty figures have been reported.

The Pentagon said on Friday that ISIL is spending more effort defending key supply lines in Iraq due to coalition air strikes

"They're trying to protect what they can hold onto now, and... also we're seeing them put a lot more emphasis on protecting their lines of communications," Pentagon spokesman Rear Admiral John Kirby said.

After nearly 1,700 air raids by US-led forces since August 8, ISIL's advance has been halted for the most part but the group has held on to much of the territory they seized in Syria and Iraq last year.

Kurdish forces killed in ISIL attack - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Pro-IS sources claimed that 90 bodies of Peshmerga fighters have arrived in Arbil after recent clashes.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*30 Peshmerga soldiers killed in ISIL attack*

ERBIL - 10.01.2015 17:03:28
At the end of a clash in a town in Erbil, 30 Peshmerga soldiers were killed by the ISlamis State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants on Saturday. 

Taking advantage of foggy weather, militants crossed Dicle River by inflatable boat and began to attack several villages and towns. Soldiers from Pshmerga forces clashed with the militants and 30 were killed at the end of the incident. Reportedly, ISIL also killed local people during the attack. 

30 Peshmerga soldiers killed in ISIL attack - CİHAN


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553971749910364162
Talabani laughs when Barzani weeps.


----------



## Alshawi1234

The popular mobilization forces are bolstering their presence Near Kirkuk by a forcemof 8,000 fighters. Including about 550 inside the city of Kirkuk. Kurds are getting back to their whining again and have asked for international pressure to get them to leave..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

I don't understand one thing ? why is the world thanking USA for bombing ISIS? didn't they topple Saddam out of power which led to this mess or does the media has a very weak memory which vanishes with time.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS took over al-Hwesh, west of Samara, after killing a number of Iraqi Army members.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554051601749405696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554051933556592640
If you look at pro-Barzani sources, Kurds inflicted major defeat upon Arabs. Who says the truth?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS overran Tal ar-Rim, located in southwest of Gwer and northwest of Makhmour after destroying vehicles and killing a number of Peshmerga.

Clashes ongoing.


----------



## 1000

conscription

Abadi's advisor calls Ministry of Defense to prepare for re-compulsory service in Iraq - Iraqi News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554330410667499520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554351145699651585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554328369622298624


----------



## Al-Kurdi

slemani times is bullshit times.



. 10 hours b4 the attack iraqi defence minister, generals, vice etc visited the iraqi battalion in gwer trying to get their support. 10 hours later IS ambushed the iraqi brigade and attacked Peshmerga from behind. But hundreds of IS rats has been killed just today and yesterday and all that was lost was shortly taken back after. 
these were the martyrs


Gwer, IS fleeing from river bank, the boats tehy attacked with can be seen




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345744332295460





IS retreating after loosing battle being pinned down by hunting Peshmerga










pesh pushing deeper in shingal


----------



## SALMAN F

Kurdish advance against ISIS because of the american air strikes
The kurdish forces toke control of three hills around sinjar 

With all the arsenal they recieved and the air strikes all they can do is taking three hills





The kurdish sources claims that the peshmerga has entered sinjar was lie
The truth that the peshmerga are far from sinjar


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> View attachment 183262
> 
> Kurdish advance against ISIS because of the american air strikes
> The kurdish forces toke control of three hills around sinjar
> 
> With all the arsenal they recieved and the air strikes all they can do is taking three hills
> 
> View attachment 183263
> 
> The kurdish sources claims that the peshmerga has entered sinjar was lie
> The truth that the peshmerga are far from sinjar



IS launched simultaneous assaults around Gwer. One column ambushed and killed about 100 Kurds in Gwer, another column attacked Sultan Abdullah, Tall Shair and Tall ar-Rim.

New photo report shows dead Peshmerga and ghanaim taken by IS. 4-5 dead Pesh and BMP, Humwee war booty around Sultan Abdullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

@Al-Kurdi ,

Sunni Arabs and Kurds who gifted Mosul and Tirkrit to ISIS and ran away will not do anything except losing more and more territories .

Believe me , Even Sunnis' homes and women will be freed by Shias .

I know its hard but those " hizbullah fuckers " will save your *** in Iraq .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

The SiLent crY said:


> @Al-Kurdi ,
> 
> Sunni Arabs and Kurds who gifted Mosul and Tirkrit to ISIS and ran away will not do anything except losing more and more territories .
> 
> Believe me , Even Sunnis' homes and women will be freed by Shias .
> 
> I know its hard but those " hizbullah fuckers " will save your *** in Iraq .



We're always saving their ***, even feeding them whilst all they do is spit, btw that Al Kurdi isn't even from Iraq he's from Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

1000 said:


> We're always saving their ***, even feeding them whilst all they do is spit, btw that Al Kurdi isn't even from Iraq he's from Turkey.


Yeah ,

Btw congrats , Iraq just scored .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Shiite Militia Groups Tell Peshmerga Forces to Leave Jalawla*

The Shiite militia groups have requested that Kurdish Peshmerga forces leave Jalawla in Diyala province in northern Iraq, however the Peshmerga forces have refused.

The Peshmerga Commander Hussein Mansour told BasNews on Saturday that the Peshmerga forces deployed in Jalawla will not leave.

“The Peshmerga aren’t going to leave because we have lost men freeing the town, and it remains under the combined protection of Peshmerga forces and the Iraqi army,” said Mansour, responding to Shiite militia demands that Peshmerga forces leave the town.

He continued, “If the militia groups attack us, we will retaliate and expel them from the town just as we did the Islamic State (IS) insurgents.”

Mansour pointed out that the town was liberated from IS militants by Peshmerga forces alone.

Jalawla is a disputed town that was subject to the Arabization policy implemented by the regime of former dictator Saddam Hussein.

BasNews


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*12,000 Turks joined extremist, terrorist groups in Syria, think tank says*

PressTV-‘12k Turks joined Syria extremists’

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Hasbara Buster said:


> *12,000 Turks joined extremist, terrorist groups in Syria, think tank says*
> 
> PressTV-‘12k Turks joined Syria extremists’


No, it was actually 12'000'000, Press TV wrong again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1) New and gruesome photoreport from IS has emerged. Looks like IS eliminated all ISF presence in and around the Baiji city.

2) IS elements has entered Samara City itself, clashes ongoing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554720938160553984
Fighting continues around Hasan al-Askari Mosque, eleventh imam of Shias.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Stop


Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) New and gruesome photoreport from IS has emerged. Looks like IS eliminated all ISF presence in and around the Baiji city.
> 
> 2) IS elements has entered Samara City itself, clashes ongoing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554720938160553984
> Fighting continues around Hasan al-Askari Mosque, eleventh imam of Shias.


Stop lying this is the real news Mr. terrorism supporter.

Security forces repel ISIS militants southern Biji - Iraqi News
Salahuddin (IraqiNews.com) On Monday, a security source in Salahuddin province said, that a military force has managed to foil an ISIS attempt to sneak into the area of al-Mallaha in Biji.

The source informed IraqiNews, “Iraqi forces have managed to foil an attempt by the ISIS group to sneak some of its fighters into the area of al-Mallaha in Biji district, located 40 km north of Tikrit.”

“The security forces have killed 9 elements of the ISIS group during violent clashes,” the source added.

25 ISIS casualties in operation northern Baghdad, says BOC - Iraqi News
Baghdad (IraqiNews.com) On Monday, Baghdad Operations Commander Abdul-Amir al-Shamri announced, that 18 terrorists have been killed and 7 others were wounded in a security operation in al-Nabaeh area.

Al-Shamri stated to IraqiNews, “Today’s operation in al-Nabaeh area, located in northern Baghdad, has resulted in killing 18 terrorists and wounding 7 others.”

“Iraqi forces have also destroyed an armored vehicle in the operation,” he added

15 ISIS elements killed in air strike northern Ramadi - Iraqi News





Al-Anbar (IraqiNews.com) On Saturday, a security source in al-Anbar province said, that 15 ISIS elements have been killed in an air strike by IAF, including a key aide to a leader (Amir) within the group.

The source said, “The international coalition warplanes have carried out an air strike against an ISIS rank headed from Zankoura area to Abu Tayban,” noting that, “The air strike resulted in killing 15 ISIS militants and destroying 4 vehicles.”

“A key aide to a leader (Amir) within the ISIS group in Zankoura area was among the dead,” the source added.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Local police have been put to protect baiji when it was liberated, but they collapsed after the first IS attack causing a setback for the IA. Baiji is now under IS control again. However baiji refinery is sill a mission impossible for IS. 

Fighting around samara, IS will NEVER take the city of samara. Soon enough depopulation of IS areas around samara will be carried out.


----------



## SALMAN F

The SiLent crY said:


> @Al-Kurdi ,
> 
> Sunni Arabs and Kurds who gifted Mosul and Tirkrit to ISIS and ran away will not do anything except losing more and more territories .
> 
> Believe me , Even Sunnis' homes and women will be freed by Shias .
> 
> I know its hard but those " hizbullah fuckers " will save your *** in Iraq .





1000 said:


> We're always saving their ***, even feeding them whilst all they do is spit, btw that Al Kurdi isn't even from Iraq he's from Turkey.


These dogs say that they have two million refugees while iraqi government didn't give them a blanket 

These dogs forgot that all their salaries and their weapons are from the iraqi government 

I don't know why Iraq give them money and weapons if they are a separate state


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Local police have been put to protect baiji when it was liberated, but they collapsed after the first IS attack causing a setback for the IA. Baiji is now under IS control again. However baiji refinery is sill a mission impossible for IS.
> 
> Fighting around samara, IS will NEVER take the city of samara. Soon enough depopulation of IS areas around samara will be carried out.


Where did you get that news from.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Shiite Militia Groups Increase In Kurdish Territories*
*ERBIL*

Following attacks by Islamic State (IS) in Kurdish populated areas in Iraq, Shiite Militia groups are on the increase and are strengthening bases in the Kirkuk, Jalawla and Saadia areas, under the direction of the Hashdi Shabi militia group.

On Monday, an intelligence source from Kirkuk told BasNews that there are nine heavily-armed Shiite militia groups in the province, especially in the south.

The source claims that the number of militia groups increases daily, accusing them of kidnapping, murder and robbery, creating tension and mistrust in the area.

The source noted that beside the Hashd Shabi and Iraqi army, the Asaib Ahl al- Haq, Iraqi Hizbullah and Khurasan militia groups have entered the province, often supported by their senior members.

Kurdistan Democratic Party (KDP) official Sheikh Ja’far Sheikh Mustafa told BasNews, “Shiite militia groups in Jalawla and Saadia are preventing the Peshmerga entering areas under their control. The groups are torching Kurdish and Sunni Arab houses.”

Moreover, he said that many Shiite militia groups in the strongholds of Jalawla and Saadia report to Iran. Those groups that have lost men in battles against IS refuse to leave, he concluded.

basnews.com/en/news/2015/01/13/shiite-militia-groups-increase-in-kurdish-territories/


----------



## Alshawi1234

Malik Alashter said:


> Where did you get that news from.


News reports/ social media. 

Sleeper cells involved in Samara attacks everything is under control. Reports of the arrest of 1000+ Youth the areas where the attack occurred for investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Shiite Militia Groups Increase In Kurdish Territories*



Why are you posting Basnews and similar sources anyway, don't you know they spread more fake news than any other news agency, basnews is worse than rudaw


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> News reports/ social media.
> 
> Sleeper cells involved in Samara attacks everything is under control. Reports of the arrest of 1000+ Youth the areas where the attack occurred for investigation.


Without the population mobilization Baghdad maybe on fire now.
these men are the cure to the barbarian baath-wahabist.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Why are you posting Basnews and similar sources anyway, don't you know they spread more fake news than any other news agency, basnews is worse than rudaw


He just butthurt like his errdog ann.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Latest MOD footage. Hundreds of IS militants have been killed in air strikes this week. Coalition airstrikes killed 20+ in Kirkuk, 100+ in Nineveh. Iraqi airstrikes killed 60+ in different areas as well.







This operation is from Karma two weeks ago, I posted the news but no video. 100+ IS terrorist kills as well as tens of trucks and equipment destroyed or siezed.

GRAPHIC CONTENT WARNING , follow the link to see. Insert youtube code
V=1TfERBG5Tmk

Aftermath of destroyed IS convoy. 42 vehicles and 150+ killed. Coalition airtime a near Hit 2 weeks ago. 






Popular mobilization forces repel IS attack with boats near Samara.





Promo video for popular mobilization forces. "We are the soldiers of Iraq, not militias" explains how they work with the government and are loyal to Iraq first and foremost. 





--------
Promo video Imam Ali brigades

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS launched assault against Peshmerga and YPG from 4 (four) fronts. Initial reports tell mass confusion among Peshmerga, and dozens of casualties on Kurdish side per each front. Main fronts are Sinjar and north of Mosul.

Unconfirmed by independent sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Small scale attacks by IS against Peshmerga positions in Kirkuk and Tuz Khormato.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Iraq affairs expert says Washington wants ISIL checked not destroyed*

*Washington seeks to contain the ISIL Takfiri terrorists operating in Iraq rather than get rid of them, says an Iraq affairs expert.*

Zayd al-Isa said in an interview with Press TV from London that the purported US-led airstrikes against ISIL positions in the country have been “mostly cosmetic.”

He added that what the United States intends to do “is to actually contain rather than degrade or destroy” ISIL.

“They want to maintain it (ISIL) as a potent, credible threat in order to put the Iraqi government on the back foot and also to ensure that they can entrench their presence in order to maintain and ramp up their influence in Iraq,” he stated.

Isa went on to say that “the Iraqi security forces which are heavily backed up by the volunteers who are actually forming the backbone of these forces have turned the tide against the ISIL” Takfiri terrorists.

“If you look at the overall picture, we have seen that the lightning advance made by ISIL during the summer has definitely been held back. It has been halted,” he said.

The expert further noted that the Saudi government has played “a major role” in actually reviving ISIL.

The overall security situation in Iraq has worsened over the past few months as the ISIL terrorists, of whom many are foreign militants, have taken control of some parts in the north and west.

The Iraqi army, backed by pro-government tribes, Shia volunteers and Kurdish Peshmerga forces, has so far managed to make significant gains in the battle against ISIL.

PressTV-‘US wants ISIL checked not destroyed’

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

rudaw:
Iraqi government forming Shiite militias in Kirkuk


Shiite militias staying in ‘disputed territories’ could cause problems: KRG officials


Source: thousands of Shiite militiamen, arms brought into Kirkuk




> They are mainly active members of Shiite armed groups that include Khorasan, Hezbollah, the Badr brigade and Asaib al-Haq. They have also formed a paramilitary force of 550 Shiite fighters inside the city of Kirkuk.




The governor wanted militias support, now he's complaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> rudaw:
> Iraqi government forming Shiite militias in Kirkuk
> 
> 
> Shiite militias staying in ‘disputed territories’ could cause problems: KRG officials
> 
> Source: thousands of Shiite militiamen, arms brought into Kirkuk
> 
> The governor wanted militias support, now he's complaining.





1000 said:


> Why are you posting Basnews and similar sources anyway, don't you know they spread more fake news than any other news agency, basnews is worse than rudaw



Remember?

Anyway, time to kick out Kurds out of Kirkuk.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alienoz_TR said:


> Remember?
> 
> Anyway, time to kick out Kurds out of Kirkuk.


First we need to kick out those politicians in Baghdad the cowards one who made the Kurds and Sunni to humiliate the majority.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Remember?
> 
> Anyway, time to kick out Kurds out of Kirkuk.



Kirkuk has been under Kurdish admin since 2003, doesn't matter how much resources MIT r sending to the turks to try to oust the Kurds. Kirkuk is a Kurdish city, if your turkomanis don't like they can always go to turkmenistan or turkey or just join IS like most of them do(sunni) to end up killed and slaughtered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Remember?
> 
> Anyway, time to kick out Kurds out of Kirkuk.



Basnews and Rudaw are 2 sources of propaganda and bullshit but that doesn't mean all their news is fake, like press tv. They post real news as mainstream media but also fake news.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State Attacks Peshmerga on Three Fronts in Sinjar*
*ERBIL*

The Islamic State militant has attacked the Peshmerga forces from three different directions in Sinjar in northern Iraq.

The Kurdish Peshmerga Commander on the Sinjar frontline, Bahram Arif Yassin, has told BasNews that on Friday night, IS militants launched attacks against the Peshmerga in the three neighborhoods of Barbarozh, Hai al-Shuhada, and Hai la-Nasir in Sinjar.

The forces defeated each attack, inflicting heavy losses on the IS militants “After repelling them, we shelled IS bases and killed many insurgents in the area,” said Yassin.

“In the battles, two militants were killed and 16 wounded. As a result of shelling IS bases, seven more insurgents were killed,” he added.

BasNews has learned that currently there are clashes between peshmerga forces and IS militant inside Sinjar.

Sinjar has been under the control of the Islamic State since early last August, but last month, Kurdish Peshmerga forces with the support of US-led coalition jets attacked IS militants in Sinjar and were able to brake the siege on mount. Sinjar which had thousands of Yazidi refugees on it.

BasNews

*KRG Rejects Formation of Sinjar “Canton”*
*ERBIL*

The Iraqi Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) has rejected efforts to form a local administrative council in Sinjar, known as a canton, by the Kurdish Worker’s Party (PKK).

In a statement released on its official website, the KRG says that Sinjar and its people should work within the current political system and rejects any steps that create divisions among Kurds in the area.

“The struggle of Sinjar shouldn’t be co-opted by party politics, which in the end could cause more political tension in the region instead of healing their wounds,” said the statement, released on Saturday.

It goes on to say that KRG President Massoud Barzani personally commanded the Sinjar operation to free the town, and help local people return to their homes and restart their lives.

“The KRG thanks the fighters of the People’s Protection Unit (YPG) who helped the Peshmerga when Islamic State attacked Sinjar, but we reject the recent action of the PKK, forming a local administration assembly in Sinjar, which is contrary to Iraqi and Kurdistan Region laws and constitution. We won’t accept this intervention in the Kurdistan Region’s internal affairs,” added KRG statement.

The KRG warned the PKK to end all interventions in KRG affairs, which could increase political tension in the region.

The statement concludes by pointing out that Kurdish Yazidis have their own representatives in the KRG and Iraqi Parliaments and they have the right to make their own decisions.

Sinjar has been under the control of Islamic State militants since early August, although Peshmerga forces with the support of YPG fighters have retaken areas in and around the town.

BasNews


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Be Very Worried About Barzani Family Power Struggle*
American officials tend to lionize Iraqi Kurdistan, and not without reason. Iraqi Kurdistan has, for more than two decades, been stable and relatively secure. And while its claims to be democratic are a bit exaggerated, its transformation in a relatively short period of time is astounding.

That said, the region was never democratic—the freest and fairest election it had was in 1992—and then the leaders simply massaged the process in order to maintain their hold. Regional President Masud Barzani, for example, is officially limited to two terms by the constitution, but got around the problem by extending his second term extra-legally. Simply put, today, Iraqi Kurdistan is a dictatorship.

The two ruling families dominate politics and society. Masud Barzani is president and lives in a palace complex in a resort inherited from Saddam Hussein. His nephew, Nechirvan Barzani, is prime minister. His uncle, Hoshyar Zebari, was Iraq’s foreign minister and is now finance minister. Masud’s eldest son, Masrour Barzani, leads the intelligence service; and his second son Mansour is a general, as is Masud’s brother Wajy. Barzani’s nephew Sirwan owns the regional cell phone company which, while purchased with public money, remains a private holding. Barzani’s sons are frequently in Washington D.C. They have their wives give birth in Sibley Hospital in order to ensure the next generation has American citizenship, and Masrour Barzani acquired an $11 million mansion in McLean, Virginia. Hanging out in Tyson’s Corner, Virginia, some of Masoud Barzani’s daughters-in-law have, according to Kurdish circles, been known to introduce themselves as “Princesses of Kurdistan” as they visit high-end shops accompanied by their own rather unnecessary (while in the United States) security details.

(Barzani isn’t the only family dynasty, just the most important one. Former Iraqi President Jalal Talabani’s wife Hero Ibrahim Ahmad runs a number of media outlets, “non-governmental organizations,” and maintains a stranglehold over the finances of the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan, the political party Talabani founded. She calls the shots for her son Qubad, whom she maneuvered into the deputy premiership. Lahur Talabani, the former president’s nephew, is head of his party’s counter-terrorism unit. President Talabani, when deciding who from his party should join him in Baghdad, appointed his brother-in-law Latif Rashid to be a minister.)

Family means everything in Kurdistan. When Masud Barzani met with President Obama several years ago at the White House, he brought with him Masrour and nephew Nechirvan even though the latter at the time was out of office and without any governmental role. Barham Salih, the serving prime minister, stayed home. Barham simply didn’t come from the right family. The Barzani Charity Foundation has “urged” other non-governmental organizations not to compete in certain sectors, or face the consequences. Meanwhile, its funds—Kurdish NGO workers and journalist say—go as much toward private jets and six-figure salaries as they do to assistance.

Masud Barzani is a dictator. As Islamist terrorists rage over the _Charlie Hebdo _cartoons, Barzani remains calm to that supposed provocation. But when Sardasht Osman, a young Kurdish journalist, penned a relatively innocent poem highlighting how his life and fortunes would change if he married Barzani’s daughter—a subtle and sophisticated poke at the region’s nepotism and corruption—Barzani’s security service led by son Masrour apparently kidnapped and executed him. Family trumps everything.

For policymakers and businessmen in the United States or Europe who seek only stability and do not prioritize democracy, that may be fine. After all, aside from Israel and perhaps now Tunisia, the Middle East isn’t known for democracy. That stability, however, is on the verge of breaking down and, ironically, the reason is family.

Masud Barzani is nearing 70 years old. Like many Middle Eastern potentates, he is carefully considering his succession. While many in the West assume that Nechirvan Barzani, on paper the second-most powerful Kurdish figure, would be next in line, Masud has apparently decided to cast his lot with son Masrour. There have been subtle personnel changes and alterations in portfolios in recent years as Masrour has consolidated power. Take the case of Karim Sinjari: In theory the interior minister answering to Nechirvan Barzani, Sinjari has seen Masrour encroach on his power and portfolio in recent years. Whereas Sinjari once was responsible for the region’s impressive security, today Sinjari’s title may be the same but he holds sway over little more than local and traffic police forces.

The result of the power struggle matters. Both Nechirvan and Masrour Barzani would be corrupt by any American standard. Certainly, that’s a more difficult call by Iraqi and Kurdish law which doesn’t define business and political conflicts of interest in the same way. Still, both the Barzanis (and Talabanis) confuse personal, party, and public funds. That said, while Nechirvan Barzani may be corrupt, it is in the Tammany Hall sense: his machine may be shady at times, but it delivers not only to his immediate inner circle but to the public at large. Nechirvan is skilled, works with both supporters and opposition, and is generally popular. He does not exaggerate his academic or military prowess; he is self-confident enough to know that he need not bother, and that the general public sees through and privately jokes about embellishments. Nechirvan also knows that it is far better to co-opt or ignore opponents than use force to imprison or kill them.

Masrour is not so nuanced. Most of the crises which soiled the Barzani name over the past decade—the imprisonment of political critics, the attacks on critics in Virginia and Vienna, and the murder of journalists seem to rest at Masrour’s feet.

The problem may be generational: The Barzanis are much like the Saudis. Both Masud Barzani’s father Mullah Mustafa Barzani and Ibn Saud, the founder of Saudi Arabia, were tribal leaders. Even at the height of their power, they remained close to the people. With every generation, however, the Saudis and Barzanis grew more isolated. Masud understands why his father was popular and may genuinely desire to be the same sort of leader, but he has allowed a huge distance—both literal and figurative—to develop between himself and the people he supposedly represents. He does not mix and mingle. The newest generation, however, has no real memory of their grandfather, and so has a very limited sense of the responsibility they inherit. They were born to power and see it as an entitlement. If Masoud Barzani’s grandsons enter the Erbil airport or any other government complex, scores of servants will bow and genuflect toward them. Grow up with endless servants and grown men singing your praises, little discipline and a sense that rules and the law are beneath you, and the same sort of perverse morality and mindset that afflicted Saddam Hussein’s sons and Muammar Gaddafi’s children can take root. Whereas Nechirvan uses power with nuance and still seeks to deliver, Masrour can simply be cruel. Human-rights monitors say that businessmen who do not pay him kickbacks are imprisoned, and journalists who write critically of him or his father disappear. He is quick to threaten, and seldom delivers. Nechirvan is smart; Masrour is not. Prior to the Islamic State’s seizure of Mosul, for example, Nechirvan understood the danger they posed; Masrour was too clever by half and apparently thought he could use them against political enemies.

Various people have tried to warn Masud about his sons’ behavior. In the past, Barzani supporters would say that Masud was simply unaware of their antics. Seldom does anyone hear such excuses anymore. Kurdish officials—and even Barzani family members—whisper that, like Saddam Hussein, Barzani is aware of the excesses and behavior of his sons but simply does not care. Family trumps Kurdistan, let alone democracy.

What does this mean for the United States? Privately, both diplomats and intelligence circles seem to understand the dynamics of the Masrour-Nechirvan split and, if it is not too strong a term, the psychopathic trends within Masrour’s behavior. They have expressed their displeasure by withdrawing diplomatic etiquette and searching Masrour and his delegation at Dulles airport, but there is a limit to what American officials are willing to do. That said, post-Masud Kurdistan—and potentially U.S.-Kurdish relations—will be far different with Masrour predominant than with Nechirvan in charge. The question for U.S. policymakers and perhaps the intelligence community as well is whether they are content to watch a slow-motion train wreck or whether leverage exists to prevent worst-case scenarios from developing. What they should under no circumstances take for granted is security in Kurdistan. Leadership matters.

Be Very Worried About Barzani Family Power Struggle - Commentary Magazine Commentary Magazine


----------



## DizuJ

ISIS Executes Pigeon and Bird Breeders in Diyala, Iraq - NBC News


----------



## 1000

MoD met with Sadr to bring militia's under army command





Al-Sadr calls for control over militias | Arab News

BAGHDAD: Senior Iraqi Shiite cleric Muqtada Al-Sadr says the country must rein in the powerful Shiite militias battling the Islamic State militant group and have them coordinate more directly with the country’s official armed forces.
Speaking at a press conference Monday with Iraqi Defense Minister Khalid Al-Obeidi, Al-Sadr said his followers are now “at the disposal of the army,” adding he will work “to supplement militias and other armed groups with the army.”
A number of militias, including Al-Sadr’s “Peace Brigades,” answered calls last summer to fight alongside Iraq’s beleaguered military, which virtually crumbled in the face of the militant onslaught. Many of those Shiite militias answer to different leaders, have been difficult to control and are accused of brutal tactics and discrimination against Sunnis.

@Mosamania told you this before


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> MoD met with Sadr to bring militia's under army command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Sadr calls for control over militias | Arab News
> 
> BAGHDAD: Senior Iraqi Shiite cleric Muqtada Al-Sadr says the country must rein in the powerful Shiite militias battling the Islamic State militant group and have them coordinate more directly with the country’s official armed forces.
> Speaking at a press conference Monday with Iraqi Defense Minister Khalid Al-Obeidi, Al-Sadr said his followers are now “at the disposal of the army,” adding he will work “to supplement militias and other armed groups with the army.”
> A number of militias, including Al-Sadr’s “Peace Brigades,” answered calls last summer to fight alongside Iraq’s beleaguered military, which virtually crumbled in the face of the militant onslaught. Many of those Shiite militias answer to different leaders, have been difficult to control and are accused of brutal tactics and discrimination against Sunnis.
> 
> @Mosamania told you this before









Why the useless government dont let this man out​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> MoD met with Sadr to bring militia's under army command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Sadr calls for control over militias | Arab News
> 
> BAGHDAD: Senior Iraqi Shiite cleric Muqtada Al-Sadr says the country must rein in the powerful Shiite militias battling the Islamic State militant group and have them coordinate more directly with the country’s official armed forces.
> Speaking at a press conference Monday with Iraqi Defense Minister Khalid Al-Obeidi, Al-Sadr said his followers are now “at the disposal of the army,” adding he will work “to supplement militias and other armed groups with the army.”
> A number of militias, including Al-Sadr’s “Peace Brigades,” answered calls last summer to fight alongside Iraq’s beleaguered military, which virtually crumbled in the face of the militant onslaught. Many of those Shiite militias answer to different leaders, have been difficult to control and are accused of brutal tactics and discrimination against Sunnis.
> 
> @Mosamania told you this before



What happens after the war? They became better coordinated, good for them, it doesn't mean now that they are government employees.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> What happens after the war? They became better coordinated, good for them, it doesn't mean now that they are government employees.



no idea


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Mosamania said:


> What happens after the war? They became better coordinated, good for them, it doesn't mean now that they are government employees.



After the war its Happy Wilayata


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> View attachment 185279
> View attachment 185280
> Why the useless government dont let this man out​



He should be freed and ranked to General, only zarbani will complain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> He should be freed and ranked to General, only zarbani will complain


Who is zarbani its sound a useless guy like al abadi or al haliki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*GERMAN EMBED REPORTER: ISIS PLANS ON KILLING ‘HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS’ IN ‘RELIGIOUS CLEANSING’*





AFP Photo / HO / Al-Furqan Media

by JORDAN SCHACHTEL 18 Jan 2015 

*Jurgen Todenhofer, the first Western reporter to embed with Islamic State fighters and not be killed in the process, spoke to Al Jazeera about his time with the terror group.*
Todenhofer lived side by side with the jihadist fighters for ten days in the Islamic State-stronghold city of Mosul, Iraq. He was accompanied only by his son, who served as his cameraman.

“I always asked them about the value of mercy in Islam,” but “I didn’t see any mercy in their behavior,” explained Todenhofer. He added, “Something that I don’t understand at all is the enthusiasm in their plan of religious cleansing, planning to kill the non-believers… They also will kill Muslim democrats because they believe that non-ISIL-Muslims put the laws of human beings above the commandments of God.”

The German reporter then elaborated on how shocked he was about how “willing to kill” the ISIS fighters are. He said that they were ready to commit genocide. “They were talking about [killing] hundreds of millions. They were enthusiastic about it, and I just cannot understand that,” said Todenhofer

He warned that the Islamic State “is much stronger than we think,” and that their recruiting has brought motivated jihadis from across the globe. “Each day, hundreds of new enthusiastic fighters are arriving,” explained Todenhofer. “There is an incredible enthusiasm that I have never seen in any other war zones I have been to.”

The journalist asserted that the U.S.-led bombing campaign was not going to stop the Islamic State and its continuing jihad. He told Al Jazeera that he believed the terror group would only be stopped if fellow Sunni Iraqis would rise up against them.

_Follow Jordan on Twitter @JordanSchachtel_


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is zarbani its sound a useless guy like al abadi or al haliki



Al-Abadi is good.

His name is Zebari and he is a Kurdish infiltrator.

Babaker Shawkat B. Zebari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iraq needs another





to deal with traitors and enemies with a harsh hand Arab style.





Al-Ta'i should be freed immediately along with all other Saddam-era officers.

Accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Wasn't there a talk about Sadam's daughter wanting to come back to Iraq when ISIS was gaining control? I can imagine her life under ISIS.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> MoD met with Sadr to bring militia's under army command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Sadr calls for control over militias | Arab News
> 
> BAGHDAD: Senior Iraqi Shiite cleric Muqtada Al-Sadr says the country must rein in the powerful Shiite militias battling the Islamic State militant group and have them coordinate more directly with the country’s official armed forces.
> Speaking at a press conference Monday with Iraqi Defense Minister Khalid Al-Obeidi, Al-Sadr said his followers are now “at the disposal of the army,” adding he will work “to supplement militias and other armed groups with the army.”
> A number of militias, including Al-Sadr’s “Peace Brigades,” answered calls last summer to fight alongside Iraq’s beleaguered military, which virtually crumbled in the face of the militant onslaught. Many of those Shiite militias answer to different leaders, have been difficult to control and are accused of brutal tactics and discrimination against Sunnis.
> 
> @Mosamania told you this before



His father was an admirable cleric with principles. Muqtada is much less respectable and is destroying his father's legacy and family name.

Muqtada in Makkah;











His late father's assassination in Najaf;


----------



## Alshawi1234

Azizam said:


> Wasn't there a talk about Sadam's daughter wanting to come back to Iraq when ISIS was gaining control? I can imagine her life under ISIS.


Not anymore, the Baathists were supporting and praising IS in the beginning, but it wasn't long before IS included the Baathists on the "to kill" list. Majority of Baathists have either fled or joined the Islamic state, some of them have been executed by IS for joining a kafir ideology. 

Right now neither the Muslims brotherhood "Islamic party", or the revolution leaders can enter their cities. The same people who organized and planned the "uprising" have been chased out by IS and now cannot go back to the "liberated" cities. The Muslim brotherhood lot are attempting to make their own fighting force to battle against Islamic state. 

Besides Saddams family isn't all the religious, the male members consumed alcohol regularly while dance parties were quite popular. Within the family They don't even wear hijab, I doubt they will last long in the "Islamic state".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

after seeing the recent pics of how shia militias tortured and executed young&old, no difference between them and IS. one is fighting for a sunni caliphate, the other for a shia caliphate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish forces squeeze Islamic State supply line in northern Iraq*
BY ISABEL COLES

NEAR MOSUL DAM, Iraq Wed Jan 21, 2015 1:58pm ES


(Reuters) - Kurdish forces in northern Iraq said on Wednesday they had cleared Islamic State insurgents from nearly 500 square kilometers of territory and broken a key IS supply line between the city of Mosul and strongholds to the west near Syria.

An al Qaeda splinter group, Islamic State took Mosul, the biggest northern city, and wide swathes of northern and western Iraq in June, humbling weak government forces. But regional Kurdish peshmerga forces have since regained considerable ground with the help of U.S.-led air strikes on Islamic State.

Assisted by air strikes that began the night before and continued during the ground attack, peshmerga fighters advanced from five directions and took a commanding position above a critical crossroads at Kiske, 40 km (25 miles) west of Mosul.

A fleet of bulldozers followed, building berms and digging trenches to secure their gains.

If the Kurds manage to keep the route blocked, it would help isolate Mosul from the city of Tal Afar, an IS bastion 70 km to the west, and the Syrian border another 100 km further west. Islamic State also controls much of eastern Syria.

Masrour Barzani, head of the Kurdish Security Council, told a news conference that Islamic State fighters could still travel between Mosul and Tal Afar but said it would take longer and make communications more difficult.

"Mosul is more isolated from north, east and south than it was before. There is more heat on ISIS," he said at an operations center, using another acronym for Islamic State.

The Kurds recaptured the Rabia border crossing with Syria, astride the main highway to Mosul, in September and last month rescued hundreds of minority Yazidis trapped by Islamic State on Sinjar Mountain.

However, confronted with Iraq's long border with Syria, the Kurds have struggled to deal Islamic State a decisive blow to overcome their remaining outposts in northwestern Iraq.

Barzani said the bodies of at least 200 IS insurgents were found during Wednesday's offensive; he declined to say how many peshmerga fighters were killed.

He said Islamic State had sent 14 car bombs to front lines for attacks but they were destroyed en route by air strikes or anti-tank missiles. Barzani added that some fighting continued in the region on Wednesday night.

A Reuters correspondent on one front saw through binoculars the black flag of Islamic State flying from a pylon near the village of Hassan Jallad, 25 km northwest of Mosul.

Moments later a puff of grey smoke followed what the peshmerga said was an anti-tank missile hitting an IS suicide bomber approaching the village. Though IS responded with mortars of its own, one Kurdish fighter said ground attacks and coalition air strikes had weakened the radical jihadist group.

"They are not as strong as they used to be," he said.

(Reporting by Isabel Coles; Writing by Stephen Kalin; Editing by Mark Heinrich)












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557864977252769793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557992414808670208


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Interesting reports coming from Mosul front. IS counteroffensive underway.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Interesting reports coming from Mosul front. IS counteroffensive underway.



North of Mosul against Kurds or east to Iraqis?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> North of Mosul against Kurds or east to Iraqis?



Peshmerga tried to advance towards the crossroad between Tal Afar and Mosul. After initial successes IS counterattacked and forced them back.

Meanwhile Peshmerga retreats in Sinjar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

-30 coalition air raids since Wednesday morning against IS forces in northern Iraq 

.......


----------



## 1000

some old guy talks about life under ISIS, he played pro ISIS for a long time until he got out of their areas.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

"into safety", god knows what they have done to him by now


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> "into safety", god knows what they have done to him by now



This is before the interview

other pics






June 2014


----------



## Mosamania

Al-Kurdi said:


> "into safety", god knows what they have done to him by now



He's sunni in Iraq currently, a crime punishable by death it seems these days.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> He's sunni in Iraq currently, a crime punishable by death it seems these days.



Complaining about the shia again, you can't drop it can you, now complain about isis.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Complaining about the shia again, you can't drop it can you, now complain about isis.



Yeah sorry you are right, Shia militia recent massacre is a good massacre, while ISIS massacre is a bad massacre.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Yeah sorry you are right, Shia militia recent massacre is a good massacre, while ISIS massacre is a bad massacre.



which recent massacre

Sunnis need help from the shia and the kuffar not from other sunnis, other sunnis have only been blowing them up, they pretend to care about sunnis than they slaughter the sunnis themselves, who needs examples.

here's some fake show from the islamists, you want to pretend to care like those in the video ?





you can help them by teaching them pagan religion, let sunnis worship the sun instead, less terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> which recent massacre
> 
> Sunnis need help from the shia and the kuffar not from other sunnis, other sunnis have only been blowing them up, they pretend to care about sunnis than they slaughter the sunnis themselves, who needs examples.
> 
> here's some fake show from the islamists, you want to pretend to care like those in the video ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can help them by teaching them pagan religion, let sunnis worship the sun instead, less terrorism



Thank you for saying exactly what I thought you would say, all Sunnis are terrorists and they must die according to you. And you said before that you support massacre openly. 

Yeah so Iraqi Sunnis are left with two options, either ISIS and their barbarism or Shia miltias and their utter barbarism, only difference is that the latter is state sponsored so that makes it okay.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Thank you for saying exactly what I thought you would say, all Sunnis are terrorists and they must die according to you. And you said before that you support massacre openly.
> 
> Yeah so Iraqi Sunnis are left with two options, either ISIS and their barbarism or Shia miltias and their utter barbarism, only difference is that the latter is state sponsored so that makes it okay.



Too much drama from you like with the Islamists in the video, whatever I do you start drama I'm not even religious to start with, also yes we need more pagan sun worshippers instead as that'll drop terror levels. You wanted to slaughter all fellow Muslims after the Paris attack so calm down on me.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Too much drama from you like with the Islamists in the video, whatever I do you start drama I'm not even religious to start with, also yes we need more pagan sun worshippers instead as that'll drop terror levels. You wanted to slaughter all fellow Muslims after the Paris attack so calm down on me.



I just get irritated at hypocrisy, which runs so deep it smells so bad it is choking. Continue to cheer for the death of Iraqi Sunnis whose only crime was not being shia. With Shia miltias and their utter disgusting behavior, I am completely not supersised to see ISIS and their likes rise, and if they continue that same behavior, expect more to come.


----------



## 1000

Anyway, some tribal SOOONNNIS national guard being trained


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Anyway, some tribal SOOONNNIS national guard being trained



Yeah, these are the need of the hour to protect Sunni civilians from barbaism.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> I just get irritated at hypocrisy, which runs so deep it smells so bad it is choking. Continue to cheer for the death of Iraqi Sunnis whose only crime was not being shia. With Shia miltias and their utter disgusting behavior, I am completely not supersised to see ISIS and their likes rise, and if they continue that same behavior, expect more to come.



Whose cheering, as far as I remember you were cheering did you forget ?

Save me the Sunni victim story, it's actually foreign Arabs using their existence to cause a rift and eventually massacre Sunnis themselves, the same ISIS did. The biggest danger for a Sunni in Iraq is a Sunni Islamist retard.



Mosamania said:


> Yeah, these are the need of the hour to protect Sunni civilians from barbaism.



Shia militias won't touch the sahwat/national guard, Sunni Islamists will.
Anyway enough insulting of the Islamists for today, can't be too sectarian on 1 day


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Whose cheering, as far as I remember you were cheering did you forget ?
> 
> Save me the Sunni victim story, it's actually foreign Arabs using their existence to cause a rift and eventually massacre Sunnis themselves, the same ISIS did. The biggest danger for a Sunni in Iraq is a Sunni Islamist retard.
> 
> 
> 
> Shia militias won't touch the sahwat/national guard, Sunni Islamists will.
> Anyway enough insulting of the Islamists for today, can't be too sectarian on 1 day




I like how you put a portion out of your daily activity to engage in sectarianism. And yeah once ISIS is taken care of how long do you think it will be before shia militia start attacking national guard ?


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> how long do you think it will be before shia militia start attacking national guard ?



2 days






@Mosamania 

Remember your friends here and @BLACKEAGLE wherever he is calling me Safavid for supporting the army, now it turned out the Rafidi Sunnis like me were right after all, now that price is being paid with life's by the 'revolution' supporters losing their houses and family members. After all I know the right from the wrong side so you watch instead, don't help Sunnis, only thing you'll do is send them to their death by fellow Sunni Islamist hand.

Anyway let's return to news

*France sends 40 more advisors*


----------



## Al-Kurdi

NOW THIS SHIT TRULY DESERVES SOM KIN EM

viva el Milano el magnifiqo, every second is worth watching






Kin em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

peshmerga shelling mosul center right now and the advance is ongoing, many areas liberated hundreds of rats killed


----------



## 1000

left guy got killed in anbar ( Abu Anas al-Iraqi )











ISIS attacked Iraqi border point of Arar crossing with ~60 terrorists and 14 vechiles for several hours





aftermath





@Mosamania you still didn't tell me which recent massacre you spoke of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

1000 said:


> left guy got killed in anbar ( Abu Anas al-Iraqi )



Animals supported by al-salool.


----------



## xenon54 out

1000 said:


> left guy got killed in anbar ( Abu Anas al-Iraqi )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS attacked Iraqi border point of Arar crossing with ~60 terrorists and 14 vechiles for several hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aftermath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mosamania you still didn't tell me which recent massacre you spoke of.


Modern Neanderthals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Security forces retake areas from IS militants in Iraq, 49 killed


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some updates. 

The province of Diyala is now completely under Iraqi control, the second province to become free of IS after Babel. There are some remaining IS fighters who managed to run away through the palm groves but they are currently surrounded and being chased. 

Operation lasted from jan 23 to jan 25. Iraqi forces succeeded in liberated the areas raining from Hamrin mountain to north Moqdadiyah. Areas include the towns of mansuria, sodur dam, Nofel, twakel, sherwin, Hinbis and other smaller villages and settlements. 

Iraqi casualties are 60 martyrs and 200 injured. 

Hadi al Amiri after the liberation of Diyala. The next destination will be Kirkuk and Sallahidden province.

Some information from inside sources from Mosul of the claimed peshmerga "gas" attack. The sources claims that there was no gas attack on the city, and the result do the poisonous gases was a result of a failed IS attempt at making a vbied in one of their workshops in Mosul. The gas covered a few neighborhoods in Mosul and caused panic amongst the residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> left guy got killed in anbar ( Abu Anas al-Iraqi )



The guy on the right, I'm counting days to see his dead body and his index finger up to his arse. He is only posing for pictures and it seems he's not much into fighting.


----------



## Azizam

1000 said:


> left guy got killed in anbar ( Abu Anas al-Iraqi )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS attacked Iraqi border point of Arar crossing with ~60 terrorists and 14 vechiles for several hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aftermath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mosamania you still didn't tell me which recent massacre you spoke of.


WTF!! He should be in a zoo instead!!


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Serpentine said:


> The guy on the right, I'm counting days to see his dead body and his index finger up to his arse. He is only posing for pictures and it seems he's not much into fighting.



dead


----------



## Alshawi1234

Promo video for popular mobilization forces and Iraqi security forces. 







Kata'ib Hezbollah convoy heading towards Diyala from Baghdad before the beginning of the operations. 






First video of Diyala battle on the front-lines.


----------



## 500

Pro IS demonstration in Gaza:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

500 said:


> Pro IS demonstration in Gaza:



Nothing new. Palestinians are the largest supporters of IS with 35% approving IS. The rest probably support Alqaeda. 

Since 2003, about 1,200 dirty palistenians have carried out suicide bombings in Iraq. That's the size of an entire neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Alshawi1234 said:


> Nothing new. Palestinians are the largest supporters of IS with 35% approving IS. The rest probably support Alqaeda.
> 
> Since 2003, *about 1,200 dirty palistenians have carried out suicide bombings in Iraq.* That's the size of an entire neighborhood.


 their country is occupied and they don't anything about it but bomb Iraqis?? 
same in Syria there are many terrorists who are killing Syrians in Syria, they forgot that Palestine needs them more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mosamania said:


> Thank you for saying exactly what I thought you would say, all Sunnis are terrorists and they must die according to you. And you said before that you support massacre openly.
> 
> Yeah so Iraqi Sunnis are left with two options, either ISIS and their barbarism or Shia miltias and their utter barbarism, only difference is that the latter is state sponsored so that makes it okay.




Actually Sunnis have three options. Join the battle against IS and be respected and given all their rights and even beyond their rights. Shia militias are in fact supporting the Sunnis who are battling IS.

The second option is to choose to join the Islamic state and wait for the Shia militias to enter their areas and permanently kick them out of their areas.

The third option is join neither group and flee instead to Jordan, Erbil, or Turkey.


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Nothing new. Palestinians are the largest supporters of IS with 35% approving IS. The rest probably support Alqaeda.
> 
> Since 2003, about 1,200 dirty palistenians have carried out suicide bombings in Iraq. That's the size of an entire neighborhood.



These are minor group of Salafis who are confused. There's no such statistic by the way. Most bombers are Saudis/Iraqis/Tunisians. Obviously all countries have small group of sympathizers which we all work together to contain. And we should continue doing so. These guys in video only do it for sake of having their own party and it's business for them. They try anything stupid they know that Hamas will crush them.

All an Israeli had to do is post one video to create fitnah then no wonder Arabs are killing each other left and right. Don't let him use you as tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> These are minor group of Salafis who are confused. There's no such statistic by the way. Most bombers are Saudis/Iraqis/Tunisians. Obviously all countries have small group of sympathizers which we all work together to contain. And we should continue doing so. These guys in video only do it for sake of having their own party and it's business for them. They try anything stupid they know that Hamas will crush them.
> 
> All an Israeli had to do is post one video to create fitnah then no wonder Arabs are killing each other left and right. Don't let him use you as tool.



Hazzy bro, why does Iraqi army suck so bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Zaalim said:


> Hazzy bro, why does Iraqi army suck so bad?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Falcon29 said:


> These are minor group of Salafis who are confused. There's no such statistic by the way. Most bombers are Saudis/Iraqis/Tunisians. Obviously all countries have small group of sympathizers which we all work together to contain. And we should continue doing so. These guys in video only do it for sake of having their own party and it's business for them. They try anything stupid they know that Hamas will crush them.
> 
> All an Israeli had to do is post one video to create fitnah then no wonder Arabs are killing each other left and right. Don't let him use you as tool.



Well I never supported Israel in the first place, but that didn't stop some 5000+ suicide bombers to detonate themselves in iraq over the past 13 years.

These people have an ideology, supporters, sympathizers and people who plan and help them carry out operations. As much as I wish it were true, but they are not a minority. Even before IS appeared majority of arabs were supporting other terrorist groups in Iraq such as tawhid and jihad, Alqaeda fi bilad alrafedain, dawlat al iraq alislamia, Jaish al islam, Jaish al Naqshabandia....etc. Right now the only reason why arabs are against IS is because IS is fighting other Sunni groups in Syria, even many Sunni scholars told IS to stick to "jihad" in Iraq. The other reason is because IS is threatening Arab kingdoms in the region, not because they care about Iraqis.

Anyways some more info about Diyala operations. 

The operations showed IS vulnerability and weakness. IS usually retaliates to large scale attacks by opening other fronts in other areas, something they were unable to do in Diyala. Their collapse was relatively quick. They have lost too many men in the recent months and are unable to keep all their positions. In Nineveh they lost a few strategic areas to the peshmerga this week due to coalition airstrikes with peshmerga forces less than 12Km away from Mosul. 

They are unable to drive with large convoys and instead have small forces scattered around, making it inevitable that they will loose ground. IS will eventually be forced to give up strategic areas in Kirkuk and sallahidden just to keep Mosul.

The coalition Air Force did not take any part in the Diyala operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Iraqi Army on the Verge of Liberating All of Diyala


----------



## Alshawi1234

AHH taking care of the sherwin front in Moqdadiyah. 






Swat and popular mobilization forces







Removing IS flag from sodur areas.


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> Actually Sunnis have three options. Join the battle against IS and be respected and given all their rights and even beyond their rights. Shia militias are in fact supporting the Sunnis who are battling IS.
> 
> The second option is to choose to join the Islamic state and wait for the Shia militias to enter their areas and permanently kick them out of their areas.
> 
> The third option is join neither group and flee instead to Jordan, Erbil, or Turkey.



@Mosamania still bullshitting here

First he was extremely happy about the news of ISIS taking over despite all the massacres of civillians, he wanted his homegrown terrorists to detonate themselves in Iraq. Then he starts crying when his border guard got killed. Now he's pulling the same with Syria saying he cares about Syrians.

PDF is full of 2 faced trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> @Mosamania still bullshitting here
> 
> First he was extremely happy about the news of ISIS taking over despite all the massacres of civillians, he wanted his homegrown terrorists to detonate themselves in Iraq. Then he starts crying when his border guard got killed. Now he's pulling the same with Syria saying he cares about Syrians.
> 
> PDF is full of 2 faced trash.




It is not about being two faced, people change their minds as thibgs progressed, Iraq under Mailiki was as a big of a threat as ISIS could have ever been, Maliki kicked out now there is a possibility of a stable and none reactionary government in Iraq. So right now the Iraqi army gets my support. The Shia militia which is still a danger to Saudi Arabia which have multiple times fired mortars inside Saudi territory has no support from me. 

There is a 1000 times more Iraqis in ISIS than there is Saudis. That is just plain fact, he'll your Ba'ath party are the ones leading ISIS even. Saudis there are just over zealous idiots who volunteer under peer pressure to blow themselves up. Because they are idiots to begin with.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> It is not about being two faced, people change their minds as thibgs progressed, Iraq under Mailiki was as a big of a threat as ISIS could have ever been, Maliki kicked out now there is a possibility of a stable and none reactionary government in Iraq. So right now the Iraqi army gets my support. The Shia militia which is still a danger to Saudi Arabia which have multiple times fired mortars inside Saudi territory has no support from me.



In the meantime you can say the truth like you just did instead of playing the game where you pretend to care about Sunnis, but that goes for everyone who has been playing that game, media, Islamist scholars.

But you'll continue playing the game of supporting Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> In the meantime you can say the truth like you just did instead of playing the game where you pretend to care about Sunnis, but that goes for everyone who has been playing that game, media, Islamist scholars.
> 
> But you'll continue playing the game of supporting Syrians.



In the Syrian front, truth is cut and dry, you are actively supporting the Syrian regime against the Syrian people, you just said that supporting rebels means supporting Syrians.


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Well I never supported Israel in the first place, but that didn't stop some 5000+ suicide bombers to detonate themselves in iraq over the past 13 years.
> 
> These people have an ideology, supporters, sympathizers and people who plan and help them carry out operations. As much as I wish it were true, but they are not a minority. Even before IS appeared majority of arabs were supporting other terrorist groups in Iraq such as tawhid and jihad, Alqaeda fi bilad alrafedain, dawlat al iraq alislamia, Jaish al islam, Jaish al Naqshabandia....etc. Right now the only reason why arabs are against IS is because IS is fighting other Sunni groups in Syria, even many Sunni scholars told IS to stick to "jihad" in Iraq. The other reason is because IS is threatening Arab kingdoms in the region, not because they care about Iraqis.
> 
> Anyways some more info about Diyala operations.
> 
> The operations showed IS vulnerability and weakness. IS usually retaliates to large scale attacks by opening other fronts in other areas, something they were unable to do in Diyala. Their collapse was relatively quick. They have lost too many men in the recent months and are unable to keep all their positions. In Nineveh they lost a few strategic areas to the peshmerga this week due to coalition airstrikes with peshmerga forces less than 12Km away from Mosul.
> 
> They are unable to drive with large convoys and instead have small forces scattered around, making it inevitable that they will loose ground. IS will eventually be forced to give up strategic areas in Kirkuk and sallahidden just to keep Mosul.
> 
> The coalition Air Force did not take any part in the Diyala operations.



It's sad that Iraq beared brunt of extremism. And trust me we don't support them either. They have threatened us before. Most Salafis in Gaza aren't militant. But ones who did try starting problems before. They killed Hamas military wing commander in 2009 in cold blood after they took over mosque. After that they got tormenting punishment. Look up rafah mosque incident 2009.


----------



## 1000

Is the new National Guard the key to unifying Iraq? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East






Sunni tribal fighters take part in a military training to fight against militants of the Islamic State, on the outskirts of Ramadi, west of Baghdad, Nov. 16, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Operations from Diyala.





Popular mobilization forces have trapped and arrested 150 IS members along with their families attempting to escape to birwana in Diyala. Marks of extensive weapon use were evident on them, most of them have recently clean shaven as they attempted to flee. The women and children were taken to camps while 80 men were executed. Note that a 3 week ultimatum was given to all the civilians to leave and the majority of the civilians have indeed fled. The ones that remained are IS fighters. Aljazeera tried to portray the event as a crime, although the Geneva convention doesn't guarantee any rights for groups such as IS, whom kill innocent people and execute prisoners.

In other news, Shiek Qais alkhaza'ali, the head of AAH, in a speech, has hinted that those who were responsible for the Tikrit Acadamy massacre have not yet payed for their crimes. Threatening the tribes of Albu Ajeel and Albu Nasser that justice will reach them soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Updates from Nineveh. IS continues to looses hundreds of fighters to airstrikes and clashes. 

Masses of Yezedi fighters storm a few Sunni Arab villages under IS control and take prisoners including 50 women, demanding the release of hundreds of Yazidi women and children held by IS in exchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

^^ shows the foolishness of IS coming to ethnically cleanse non-sunnis while not having a plan on how to protect sunnis from retaliation. They have put the lives of innocent sunnis who have nothing to do with them at risk, the great politics of baghdadi has done more harm to sunnis than the "infadils" could ever do.

Sunni tribesmen and iraqi army liberate village of Khasfa near Haditha. 

IS has been using the village to fire mortars against the residents of Haditha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

MoD meets with Turkish ambassador, vid description : ambassador says Turkey ready to train Iraqi troops.





airstrikes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Video upload (9XoH) - vidme

Peshmerga beat an ordinary Arab and knock him unconcious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Yazidi Commander: PKK and YPG Creating Tension between Kurds and Arabs*
*ERBIL*

A Kurdish Yazidi Peshmerga Commander alleges that Kurdistan Worker’s Party (PKK) and People’s Protection Units (YPG) fighters have kidnapped Arab women and killed a Yazidi youth.

Qassem Shasho told BasNews from Sinjar that PKK and YPG fighters recently entered two Arab villages – Khazork and Saviya near Sinjar – where they kidnapped two women and killed a young man.

“Rumors spread that those responsible were Peshmerga and Yazidi. In fact, they were PKK and YPG fighters,” claimed Shasho.

“They kidnapped two women and killed one of our Yazidi youths. Their main aim is to stir tension and conflict between Kurds and Arab,” said Shasho.

“We have warned PKK and YPG leaders in the area that we will not accept such actions. We have found and freed the women and returned them to their families.”

BasNews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ISIS attacked Peshmerga yesterday night using the fog as cover. Advanced till 12 km within Kirkuk City. Peshmerga General Shirko is among the Kurdish casualties.

UPDATE: Clashes between ISIS and Peshmerga on the streets of Kirkuk.
---

ISIS regained the control of Eski Mosul after defeating Kurdish terrorists.

Photo from Kirkuk:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561070035956137984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561071939897540608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561079757081554944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561081404524486656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561083805558386688


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes in Kirkuk






Reports: Attacks against Makhmour, Gwer and Kirkuk simultaneously.

1 Kurd general and 50 Peshmerga fighters killed, plus 18 Peshmerga surrendered.

UPDATE: Number of Kurds surrendered has risen to 23.

More footage from Kirkuk:






FRESH NEWS:

ISIS attacked Peshmerga and PKK in north of Mosul. Mosul-Dohuk highway is closed.

Clashes ongoing on the northwestern side of Mosul, as well.

MORE NEWS:

Several car bomb attacks in Baghdad: About 45 Killed, 70 Wounded.

Suicide bomber attack in Jalawla: 7 Peshmerga killed.

*Kurdish commander killed in Islamic State attack on Kirkuk*
Agence France-Presse in Kirkuk

Islamic State (Isis) fighters have killed a senior Kurdish commander and five other soldiers in a major attack in Kirkuk province, Iraq, an officer and a doctor said.

The Isis assault on areas south and west of the northern city of Kirkuk began at about midnight on Friday, prompting fighting with medium and heavy weapons that was still ongoing in the morning.

*Brigadier General Shirko Rauf and five other members of the Kurdish peshmerga forces were killed, while 46 more were wounded*, the police officer and a doctor said.

The Kirkuk province security committee announced a curfew on Friday morning, saying it would be in effect until further notice.

Kurdish commander killed in Islamic State attack on Kirkuk | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561119249788198912
Number of Peshmerga killed in Jalawla risen to 14. (Kurdish News Agency)

-----

Barzani ordered Shia militias to leave Kirkuk. WTF?

-----

IS took over a few villages near Falluja, Anbar Province. (UNCONFIRMED)

IS attacked Peshmerga lines in Zummar/Zammar, Nineveh Province. (UNCONFIRMED)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561135192966828032
Another Peshmerga commander dead

Tens of ambulances arrived in Kirkuk hours ago. They are carrying dead and wounded to Erbil.


----------



## Irfan zarrar

ISIS is really a serious threat for the world

ISIS is proliferation of US ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561146679638757376
-----

IS attacked Peshmerga in Makhmour region, destroyed 7 vehicles. No reports on casualties...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561151768512323586
Peshmerga Vehicles were captured by IS in Tel ar-Rim near Kuwair.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

More from Kirkuk


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Major General in Peshmerga Forces died in a Turkish Hospital due to the wounds he received in Zummar.



> *Peşmerge Komutanı Türkiye’de şehit oldu*
> 
> *Duhok (Rûdaw) -* Peşmerge Komutanı Tümgeneral Tahir Haci Derbaz, tedavi gördüğü Türkiye’de hayatını kaybetti.
> 
> 
> Rûdaw’a konuşan Derbaz’ın akrabalarından Salih Gazi, dün gece saat 01:30 civarında Tümgeneral Tahir Haci Derbaz’in ağır yarasından dolayı hayatını kaybettiği belirtti.
> 
> 
> Şehit komutanın cenazesinin memleketi Zaho kentine götürüleceği söyleyen Salih Gazi, yarın resmi bir törenle toprağa verileceğini ifade etti.
> 
> 
> Tümgeneral Tahir Haci Derbaz, 17 Aralık 2014 günü Musul’un Zumar nahiyesine bağlı köylerine yapılan operasyonda IŞİD’le girdiği çatışmada ağır yaralanmıştı. Peşmerge Komutanı, ertesi gün Ankara’daki bir hastaneye kaldırılmıştı.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Startling Revelations: IS Operative Confesses To Getting Funds Via US

By Naveed Miraj *

January 28, 2015 "ICH" - "Express Tribune" - ISLAMABAD: Yousaf al Salafi – allegedly the Pakistan commander of Islamic State (IS) or Daish – has confessed during investigations that he has been receiving funds through the United States.

Law enforcing agencies on January 22 claimed that they arrested al Salafi, along with his two companions, during a joint raid in Lahore. However, sources revealed that al Salafi was actually arrested sometimes in December last year and it was only disclosed on January 22.

“During the investigations, Yousaf al Salafi revealed that he was getting funding – routed through America – to run the organisation in Pakistan and recruit young people to fight in Syria,” a source privy to the investigations revealed to _Daily Express _on the condition of anonymity.

Al Salafi is a Pakistani-Syrian, who entered Pakistan through Turkey five months ago. Earlier, it was reported that he crossed into Turkey from Syria and was caught there. However, he managed to escape from Turkey and reached Pakistan to establish IS in the region.

Sources said al Salafi’s revelations were shared with the US Secretary of State John Kerry during his recent visit to Islamabad. “The matter was also taken up with CENTCOM chief General Lloyd Austin during his visit to Islamabad earlier this month,” a source said.

Al Salafi also confessed that he – along with a Pakistani accomplice, reportedly imam of a mosque – was recruiting people to send them to Syria and was getting around $600 per person from Syria.

“The US has been condemning the IS activities but unfortunately has not been able to stop funding of these organisations, which is being routed through the US,” a source said.

“The US had to dispel the impression that it is financing the group for its own interests and that is why it launched offensive against the organisation in Iraq but not in Syria,” he added.

There are reports that citizens from Libya, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India besides other countries are being recruited by the IS to fight in Syria. Posters and wall chalking in favour of the IS have also been seen in various cities in Pakistan.

Â Â  Startling Revelations: IS Operative Confesses To Getting  Funds Via US :Â  Information Clearing House - ICH


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS attacked Peshmerga Positions near Al-Uwainat, northwest of Mosul.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561242617502257154
More than 70 Captured Peshmerga fighters have been taken to Hawija. 

70?! If true, thats huge casualty.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561242617502257154
> More than 70 Captured Peshmerga fighters have been taken to Hawija.
> 
> 70?! If true, thats huge casualty.



Source: Iraqi 'revolution'.

They must be telling the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS attacked Peshmerga Positions near Al-Uwainat, northwest of Mosul.
> 
> View attachment 188151




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561285183555379200


----------



## Alshawi1234

More than 150 IS militants killed around Kirkuk, coalition airstrikes have turned them into headless chicken. Tens of bodies left by IS and all the areas which they entered they were eventually forced to retreat from. Sources in hawija confirm dozens of IS dead and injured flooding in.

Today over 350 members and injured on the northern fronts. Another black day for IS after their defeat in Diyala and Ain Al Arab/ Kobani.

It seems they were dreaming of making up for their looses but it only made it worse.

A large military operation is being planned by the PMF and Peshmerga against hawija, IS's bastion in Kirkuk province. Another Diyala in the making soon inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561306224881598465


Serpentine said:


> Source: Iraqi 'revolution'.
> 
> They must be telling the truth.



I came across a photo where they show at least ten captured Peshmerga stuck in a van.

-----

*ISIS seizes oil facility in north Iraq, 15 workers missing | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
KIRKUK, Iraq: ISIS insurgents seized a small crude oil station near the northern Iraqi cityKirkuk where 15 employees were working, security and oil officials said on Saturday.

Two officials from the state-run North Oil Co confirmed the militants seized a crude oil separation unit in Khabbaz and said 15 oil workers were missing after the company lost contact with them.

"We received a call from one of the workers saying dozens of [ISIS] fighters were surrounding the facility and asking workers to leave the premises. We lost contact and now the workers might be taken hostage," an engineer from the North Oil Co told Reuters.

The radical jihadi movement seized at least four small oilfields when it overran large areas of northern Iraq last summer, and began selling crude oil and gasoline to finance their operations.

ISIS insurgents attacked regional Kurdish forces southwest of Kirkuk on Friday, seizing some areas including parts of the Khabbaz oilfields.

Kurdish peshmerga forces sought to push back ISIS in further fighting near Khabbaz on Saturday, Kurdish military sources said.

Khabbaz is a small oilfield 20 km (12 miles) southwest of Kirkuk with a maximum production capacity of 15,000 barrels per day. It was producing around 10,000 bpd before the attack.

Islamic State has declared a medieval-style caliphate in parts of Iraq and Syria to rule over all Muslims, and it poses the biggest challenge to the stability of OPEC member Iraq since the fall of Saddam Hussein in 2003.

ISIS seizes oil facility in north Iraq, 15 workers missing | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Al-Kurdi

in the end ISIS lost many more men, just lying there like dead rats, lots of graphic pics and just a village or two left to be retaken. 

However I belive we lost more Peshmergas than the report claims. 
http://rudaw.net/Embed.aspx?ID=49669

and Peshmerga has now launched a big counter offensive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561467145083559936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561468280565542914
even the ones who lead the offensive led under the midget kurdish cleric from hewler(erbil) promising to "liberate Kirkuk and Hewler" ended up with a body without head.


----------



## 1000

IA killed more than 30 ISIS in Anbar retaliating as they came under their attack
Source : MoD and video confirmation of the dead

New Russia deal on the way for Sukhois, not mentioned which. Possibly ground attack such as SU-25 or SU-24 fencer

@Alshawi1234 what is your opinion about SU-24 attack/strike aircraft ? they're quite capable in ground attack though different than the CAS Su-25, Russia is currently phasing out Su-24's for their new su-34.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561481727953358850
I began to suspect that half of Peshmerga fighters have rank Colonel or General.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561481727953358850
> I began to suspect that half of Peshmerga fighters have rank Colonel or General.



No. Both of them were great brave generals. This is a huge loss. I still can't belive it. They both made a promise to never allow IS reach Kirkuk til the last drop of their blood and they've kept the promise. But the huge loss of two great generals will always keep it's mark on us.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS took over Samarra Dam. (Initial Reports)

Samarra Barrage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alienoz_TR

According to Rudaw Turkish, Kurds from eastern Kurdistan (Iran) started increasingly joining ISIS. Lately 12 of them joined.



> *Doğu Kürdistan’dan IŞİD’e katılım arttı*
> IŞİD'e katılım
> 
> *Haber Merkezi – *Son birkaç gün içinde Doğu Kürdistan’dan (İran Kürdistanı) 12 kişinin IŞİD’e katıldığı iddia edildi.
> 
> Kurdpa sitesinin haberine göre, Doğu Kürdistan’ın Mahabad kentinden olan Eyub Şerifi (21) adlı genç, Irak’a geçerek IŞİD örgütüne katıldı. IŞİD’e yakın sosyal paylaşım sayfalarında da son birkaç gün içinde Seqız kentinden 11 gencin örgüte katıldığı iddia edildi.
> 
> Habere göre, şimdiye kadar IŞİD’e katılan Doğu Kürdistanlı gençlerden 4’ü, Peşmerge Güçleri’yle girdiği çatışmada öldürüldü.
> 
> Öte yandan IŞİD’in Doğu Kürdistan’da örgütlendiği ve Mahabad’dan bazı ailelerin örgüte katıldığı iddia edildi.
> 
> Ailesiye beraber IŞİD’e katılan kişilerden birinin Seyid Selah Resuldust olduğu öne sürüldü.



Doğu Kürdistan’dan IŞİD’e katılım arttı

---
*
Reports coming out that another Peshmerga general, Brigadier General Serhad Kadir was severely wounded near Molla Abdullah, Kirkuk Province. (UNCONFIRMED)*


----------



## Hindustani78

BBC News - IS chemical weapons expert killed, says US military

A chemical weapons expert with the Islamic State (IS) militant group in Iraq has been killed in a coalition airstrike, the US military has said.

Abu Malik's training provided IS with "expertise to pursue a chemical weapons capability", a statement said.

He served as a chemical weapons engineer under former Iraqi President Saddam Hussein, before joining al-Qaeda in Iraq and then IS, the US said.

The US-led coalition has carried out nearly 2,000 strikes against IS.

Mr Malik was killed in a raid near Mosul on 24 January, according to the US.


----------



## Syrian Lion

@flamer84 

*ISIS and a European Country in Secret Arms Deal*
Hakim Zalme, a member of Security and Defense Committee in Iraqi parliament, urged the PM Haider Al-Abadi to intervene and stop the secret arms deal worth $300 million between ISIS and Romania with help from an Iraqi neighbouring country.
Zalme released a statement which Somaria news published, said that ISIS militants have negotiated a secret arms deal with Romania worth $300 m, arranged through an Iraqi neighbour that will allow them to maintain their offensive on the region.

PUKmedia Patriotic Union of Kurdistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sana Khan Asad

iraq waar only for muslikms


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561591412563533824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561590367447814144


----------



## 1000

5 months old but not posted before

IA paratroopers landing in Amirli to help break the siege

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Syrian Lion said:


> @flamer84
> 
> *ISIS and a European Country in Secret Arms Deal*
> Hakim Zalme, a member of Security and Defense Committee in Iraqi parliament, urged the PM Haider Al-Abadi to intervene and stop the secret arms deal worth $300 million between ISIS and Romania with help from an Iraqi neighbouring country.
> Zalme released a statement which Somaria news published, said that ISIS militants have negotiated a secret arms deal with Romania worth $300 m, arranged through an Iraqi neighbour that will allow them to maintain their offensive on the region.
> 
> PUKmedia Patriotic Union of Kurdistan




You've got to be kidding me.....

This is totally moronic news !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Syrian Lion said:


> @flamer84
> 
> *ISIS and a European Country in Secret Arms Deal*
> Hakim Zalme, a member of Security and Defense Committee in Iraqi parliament, urged the PM Haider Al-Abadi to intervene and stop the secret arms deal worth $300 million between ISIS and Romania with help from an Iraqi neighbouring country.
> Zalme released a statement which Somaria news published, said that ISIS militants have negotiated a secret arms deal with Romania worth $300 m, arranged through an Iraqi neighbour that will allow them to maintain their offensive on the region.
> 
> PUKmedia Patriotic Union of Kurdistan


i guess they mean Turkey... from such source what to expect ...
what is fun is that they don't have balls to say even Turks in their article

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

flamer84 said:


> You've got to be kidding me.....
> 
> This is totally moronic news !!


Makes me wonder, why they want to involve Romania in this mess..


----------



## flamer84

Syrian Lion said:


> Makes me wonder, why they want to involve Romania in this mess..




I j think that they've just picked a random Eastern European country,since we all know the myths that somehow Eastern Europe is the Wild West with huge stockpiles of Soviet style weapons ready to be sold to the highest bider.Which is utterly BS.


----------



## Syrian Lion

flamer84 said:


> I j think that they've just picked a random Eastern European country,since we all know the myths that somehow Eastern Europe is the Wild West with huge stockpiles of Soviet style weapons ready to be sold to the highest bider.Which is utterly BS.


Yeah, again that was one guy claim... 
But Croatia did send / sold weapons to f$a terrorists and now owned by i$i$


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561974345010905088


Hussein said:


> i guess they mean Turkey... from such source what to expect ...
> what is fun is that they don't have balls to say even Turks in their article



So you mean Turkey is intermediary in a arms deal between ISIS and Romania?!

If it comes to that, Turkey produces far better weapons than Romania. No need to be intermediary in this case. Take 300 mio to yourself, show the door to Romania.


----------



## Serpentine

Iraqi old man kills 7 IS militants in revenge for slain sonAsia - China Daily Asia

*Iraqi old man kills 7 IS militants in revenge for slain son*
By Xinhua
TIKRIT - An Iraqi old man on Sunday shot dead seven Islamic State (IS) militants in revenge for the killing of his son by the extremists in Iraq's northern central province of Salahudin, a provincial security source said.


The incident took place in the morning when Basil Ramadan, in his 60s, opened fire from his AK-47 assault rifle on a group of IS militants at a checkpoint in the provincial capital city of Tikrit, and killed seven of them before they shot him dead, the source told Xinhua on condition of anonymity.

Over a month ago, the IS militants executed his son Ahmed, who was a college student, with seven other young men who were accused of collaborating with the Iraqi security forces, the source said.


In early 2007, another son of Ramadan was killed by the al-Qaida terrorist group in Tikrit, some 170 km north of the Iraqi capital of Baghdad, the source added. 
----------------------------------------------------------


Good hunting, may he rest in peace.

@1000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> Iraqi old man kills 7 IS militants in revenge for slain sonAsia - China Daily Asia
> 
> *Iraqi old man kills 7 IS militants in revenge for slain son*
> By Xinhua
> TIKRIT - An Iraqi old man on Sunday shot dead seven Islamic State (IS) militants in revenge for the killing of his son by the extremists in Iraq's northern central province of Salahudin, a provincial security source said.
> 
> 
> The incident took place in the morning when Basil Ramadan, in his 60s, opened fire from his AK-47 assault rifle on a group of IS militants at a checkpoint in the provincial capital city of Tikrit, and killed seven of them before they shot him dead, the source told Xinhua on condition of anonymity.
> 
> Over a month ago, the IS militants executed his son Ahmed, who was a college student, with seven other young men who were accused of collaborating with the Iraqi security forces, the source said.
> 
> 
> In early 2007, another son of Ramadan was killed by the al-Qaida terrorist group in Tikrit, some 170 km north of the Iraqi capital of Baghdad, the source added.
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Good hunting, may he rest in peace.
> 
> @1000



7 ISIS terrorists killed by 1 60 year old, impressive. They should all do the same instead of pledging allegiance to ISIS and waiting for the army to free them, would speed up their defeat significantly..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS have arrested and killed 20 men in shirqat this week and detonated their homes after blaming them of "collaberation" with enemy forces. 

RIP. it seems IS insecurity will eventually result in slaughtering half of the Sunni population In Iraq.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Photo Evidence: IS regained the control of Eski Mosul, northwest of Mosul.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562199851119542273


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New Video appeared: IS retook at least 3 villages along the Tigris River moving from south towards North. Peshmerga casualties and war booty have been seen.

One of the villages was Tel Ar-Rim, west of Eski Mosul.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> New Video appeared: IS retook at least 3 villages along the Tigris River moving from south towards North. Peshmerga casualties and war booty have been seen.
> 
> One of the villages was Tel Ar-Rim, west of Eski Mosul.



can u write the name of the sources, all ISIS members I start following are either non active or banned


----------



## Ceylal

Al-Kurdi said:


> can u write the name of the sources, all ISIS members I start following are either non active or banned


Wherever there is a dust, there is an ISIS rout and behind any dust...there is a PESHMERGA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Iraqi Sunnis Seek US Weapons, Troops | Ben Barber



> In Washington this week, pro-American Sunni leaders of Iraq's Western Anbar province asked the Obama Administration for weapons and *10,000 US troops to help*"crush" Islamist terrorists -- again.
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed Abu Risha, who fought in the Awakening against Al-Qaeda terrorists in 2006 and 2007 alongside American allies, is once more seeking to liberate his Al Anbar province from the hands of Islamist militants - this time from ISIL.



Anbar could need foreign ground forces help to enforce a barrier on the Syrian border and cut ISIS in half.

Some pics released of American forces training local forces in Asad air base @ Anbar province


----------



## Alshawi1234

I'll decided to move my post here since I didnt want to go off topic. 

@al-Hasani

All the anti-IS population are usually killed off by IS. They are usually killed off or flee unwillingly. Their houses are usually taken over by their very own sunni neighbours or simply reduced to rubble. That is why we have over 2 million people forced out of their home, 80% of them sunni.

Civilians in areas of conflict are usually warned before any large scale attack. They non-IS civilians usually escape to government held areas while pro-IS families get to the usually "town hopping" until they make it North towards shirqat or Mosul.some get trapped as in the case in Diyala and jurf Al sakhr.

Anti-IS civilians usually offer to work and identify the pro-IS population in the areas.

However in some areas, entire towns are pro-IS. IS didn't exacly come out of nowhere to occupy 1/4 of Iraq. That is why the war is difficult and it is Also near impossible for them to enter shia-majority territory. 

Having many terrorists doesn't mean we should let them be, it just means we should exterminate many more terrorists. 
The towns which were in close proximity with shia territory will never be forgiven. They housed terrorists for months and joined them in an attempt to commit genocid against their nieghboring towns. These people know each other, the know the names of the shieks who sided with IS, they know which families had sons fighting alongside IS. It was very simple that they were not to be forgiven. IS supporters took a one way pass for Towards a very dangerous path. They either commit genocide against everyone or get exterminated. 

As for the misunderstanding of the syria-Iraq conflict by arab/ muslim population, yes I toally agree with you. But let's be realistic, although they have no real idea about what's going on, they still support killing the "safawis" without any clue about who is doing the killing or who is getting killed. They are brainwashed by the media and by religious scholars. 

Most muslim youth blindly follow anything that has an "Islamic" to it tag without knowledge or even bothering to question it. 
Look at the muslim youth in the west for example. The way they look at the "Muslim brotherhood" as some sort of divine and unquestionable group simple because it has "muslim" in it.

BTW let's not forget how back when Zarqawi was killed, a funeral was made in Zarqa, Jordan. 

Also many Iraqi Baathist terrorists reside in Jordan. They make public conferences about supporting IS in Iraq with no real action from the Jordanian governement. 

Raghad Saddam Hussien openly stated that she supports the IS "revolution" in Iraq. 

Funeral for the head of the terrorists in Iraq. 





And here is the speaker for the "iraqi revolution" from Amman openly saying "The Islamic state is a main component of the revolution". 






Again the formerly arab-sponsored "iraqi revolution". Ali hatem "we were surprised when IS changed it objective from Baghdad to the kurdish region, without finding any excuse for such action. The Kurdish region has been a refuge for the people of the revolting provinces, and instead of battling the Maliki army and his secteriian militias, IS decided to attack the kurdish region"






-----
-----
-----


In other news, 66 IS fighters were killed in coalition airstrikes in Anbar. 

IS attacks North of Samara with suicide bombers, killin 30 iraqi forces and volunteers. However they failed to gain ground.bA counter offensive led to the killing of 90+ IS rats and the regaining of Muthana facitlity

------

2000 fighters from the popular mobilization forces have entered Kirkuk to assist the peshmerga in protecting the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

An operation code named "serving justice" is in the preparation stages currently. A very large scale operation with the aim of bringing those who took part in the Tikrit air Acadamy massacre to justice. The list include two major tribes who will soon be made an example inshallah. Next stop, Kirkuk and northern samara. These people will regret they were born.

Note that preparing for the battle usually take about a month, so we won't see much until then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Alshawi1234

Why are you writing all that? I know once again very well what is going on in Iraq from close hand. I don't support Daesh and never did. I don't care about them the slightest nor do I care about Ba'athist's. Nor Shia militias. I am not part of that conflict.

Fact of the matter is that arbitrary killings on such a large scale are undoubtedly targeting dozens of innocents too which creates an endless circle of violence. You don't think that relatives of those murdered would want revenge in a society like Iraq? If they don't seek revenge they will be regarded as cowards by the society, family and friends. That's how it works in Iraq.

The reason why Arabs and Muslims across the world might dislike the current Shia dominated government of Iraq might have something to do with them being American/Western allies aside from Mullah allies. Two of the most hated entities in that part of the world. Those people that are joining Daesh or similar groups (tiny, tiny, tiny minority overall - microscopic actually) or their supporters don't have any love lost for any Muslim rulers. Those same people largely deem mainstream Sunni Muslims as kuffar. They are against the entire establishment in the Muslim world. The rulers, systems, clergy etc. They have no loyalty for their people or countries either. We have such people here on PDF I believe but they don't always show it but it's plain obvious on some occasions. You name it.

Now since Iraq has been at war since forever and people are shaped by those wars a lot (believe me you want see those scenes that you see in Iraq elsewhere for instance outside of other areas in conflict) and there is a lot of hatred that transcend ethnicity, sect, ideology etc. and most of Iraq was/is lawless then of course you will have extreme problems.

As I said I don't know all the solutions to the problems in Iraq, Syria, Yemen, Libya etc. but I know some of them. The core being unemployment, lack of opportunities, corruption, dictatorships that breed violence etc.

Ask yourself why Daesh of all groups emerged in Iraq of all places and have grown such powerful in that country. Why did it not happen in Yemen for instance? Similar country in many ways. Largely impoverished, similar geographic size, population, Arab, Muslim, tribalism still playing a role, large numbers of Sunnis and Shias, lived through many wars and conflicts too, ruled by a dictator for a long time as Iraq was etc.

Quite frankly I find it hard to see Iraq staying united as one country. At least in the near future. Maybe on paper it will stay united but de facto not so much. The hatred between Sunni and Shia Arabs and Arabs and Kurds is too strong.

One can only pray for better times and for people to finally get their shit together and sanity back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ IS killed over 10,000 of the minorities when they took over Mosul. They killed over 5,000 Yazidis. They killed 500 shia inmates who were in Badush prison while letting all the sunnis join them. They gathered hundreds of Shias and burnt them after killing them.

In one village alone they killed 80 Shabak villagers. There were a few sunni families who witnissed the crime, but not even they were safe, after proving they were sunni, IS let them go, but took over their land and banished them for living in a shia majority area.

these people are not simply going to go back and live with the same neighbours which massacred them.

As for Arabs hating Iraq for being a western/ Iranian ally I could go on the defensive but a face palm would be more appropriate in this case.
------


Anyways here's some updates.

IS suicide bomber killed 30 and injured 40 tribal fighters in Anbar. 

Masrour Barzani stated that the Kurds have received aid from Iran.
Kurdpress News Aganecy - We received weapons from Iran, US failed to meet promises to Kurds: Masrour Barzani

2000 popular mobilization forces enter Kirkuk to assist the peshmerga.
تعزيزات من قوات الحشد الشعبي تصل كركوك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> As for Arabshating the Iraq for being a western/ Iranian ally I could go on the defensive but a face palm would be more appropriate in this case.



We hear this shit day and night even from Arab client states. Jordan, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, UAE what are they other than client states of America ?

All of that can be proven as well, history shows a lot more than a retarded religious scholar shitting his usual 'Iraq given to Iran on a golden plate' story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> The reason why Arabs and Muslims across the world might dislike the current Shia dominated government of Iraq might have something to do with them being American/Western allies aside from Mullah allies.



As a Saudi, you have the audacity to talk about downsides of being 'American allies'? Seriously? You guys never cease to amaze us.


----------



## papertiger

1000 said:


> Anbar could need foreign ground forces help to enforce a barrier on the Syrian border and cut ISIS in half.
> 
> Some pics released of American forces training local forces in Asad air base @ Anbar province




This is crazy, can't they defend themselves? how did ISIS take this land in the first place, did they meekly surrender?

American needs to stay out of the conflict, if these guys want to defeat ISIS they will. America should not prop up cowards.


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Note that preparing for the battle usually take about a month, so we won't see much until then.


 it doesn't..There is other means to act quickly. Take for example the last Israeli killing of the 6 hizbollah fighter in kuneitra. The use of the helicopter meant that they had to act fast, and they didn't have the luxury to wait...That's the big difference with an army that bring the fight to the threat, and the army that wait for the threat!




The Peshmerga, with limited means don't wait...like one shown above.


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> it doesn't..There is other means to act quickly. Take for example the last Israeli killing of the 6 hizbollah fighter in kuneitra. The use of the helicopter meant that they had to act fast, and they didn't have the luxury to wait...That's the big difference with an army that bring the fight to the threat, and the army that



A major offensive involving over 10.000 forces is not the same as a quick reaction force or a handful of people. the difference here is that ceylal is crying about Arabs daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> it doesn't..There is other means to act quickly. Take for example the last Israeli killing of the 6 hizbollah fighter in kuneitra. The use of the helicopter meant that they had to act fast, and they didn't have the luxury to wait...That's the big difference with an army that bring the fight to the threat, and the army that wait for the threat!
> View attachment 190428
> 
> The Peshmerga, with limited means don't wait...like one shown above.



There is a big difference between iraqi forces and kurdish forces. The battles of the ISF and volunteers have been in hostile areas (pro-IS) population while the Kurds battles have been almost exclusively in "friendly" kurdish areas. 

Iraqi forces are battling in towns where a significant portion of the population have armed and joined IS which makes the battles much more difficult. 

Peshmerga forces have near constant coalition air support and foreign advisors who plan and paint targets for air strikes. A luxury the Iraqi forces don't have. 

The peshmerga also has failed to free a single hostile town. They have been trying to fend off IS attacks from hawija for 5 months yet failed to make any gains, same thing for the town of Sinjar...

Meanwhile iraqi forces liberated over 100 villages and towns in that same period including strategic IS strongholds. 

Again what makes this battle difficult is because it is against the pro-IS local population,the entire "few hundred" IS fighters is fake, they are in the tens of thousands, since the Falujah takeover, well over 30,000 IS members have been killed or injured yet they keep coming back, they aren't a few. 

Just in the Kirkuk offensive IS took some 400 casualties within three days yet still have enough fighters to wage new attacks. That is on one front and one town, you can only imagine what the real numbers are. 

Just in Mosul there was an estimated 20,000 pro-IS sleeper cells. They controlled the city even before the events which led to its occupation.


----------



## 1000

Some new vids





many more vids at this channel

Over 21 ISIS killed in Fallujah several days ago but vid is graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi soldier calls on the youth of Ramadi to man up and come to fight for their city instead of hiding in Kurdistan and Turkey. 







Meanwhile some fascist Kurdish gangsters have been targeting Sunni arabs in the Kurdish region



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## 1000

Iraq asks UAE to remove Badr Organization and Sadr militia from terror list « ASHARQ AL-AWSAT



> Speaking to _Asharq Al-Awsat_ on Tuesday, Iraq’s minister for human rights, Mohammed Mahdi Al-Bayati, said that the Iraqi government had asked Abu Dhabi to reconsider its decision to blacklist the Badr Organization led by Iraq’s former transport minister Hadi Al-Ameri.
> 
> The minister said that Baghdad had made the same request regarding the Saraya Al-Salam (Peace Brigades), which is part of the movement led by populist Shi’ite cleric Muqtada Al-Sadr.
> 
> *Both militias have joined what has become known as “the popular mobilization forces,” *an umbrella of anti-ISIS groups formed in response to Grand Ayatollah Ali Al-Sistani’s call to protect Iraq’s Shi’ite shrines from the attacks from the Sunni radical organization.



UAE urges arming Iraqi Sunni tribes in ISIS fight: media | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR 

( Jabouri asked for Arab governments to arm the tribes, meanwhile they do nothing but ask America and still have the audacity to list popular mobilization forces as terrorists )


popular mobilization


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Iraq asks UAE to remove Badr Organization and Sadr militia from terror list « ASHARQ AL-AWSAT
> 
> 
> 
> UAE urges arming Iraqi Sunni tribes in ISIS fight: media | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> ( Jabouri asked for Arab governments to arm the tribes, meanwhile they do nothing but ask America and still have the audacity to list popular mobilization forces as terrorists )
> 
> 
> popular mobilization



Yes, popular movements who happen to be anti-Arab governments and who in a conflict against Iran would support the Iranian Mullah's rather than their own flesh and blood. What would that list be worth if there was selective picking in it? Every armed group has been banned almost that I know about. Anyone can see it for himself. This way there will be no crying from anyone.

Yes, tribes who switch allegiance whenever they please. Very trustable partners. There is no risk of all those weapons falling in the hands of Daesh or Shia militias engulfed in revenge attacks on Sunnis - many of whom will be innocent victims either!

If this happens we will have more crying from everyone. You criticized Bandar for apparently arming FSA and other rebel fractions while those arms fall into the hands of Daesh and now you want to arm tribes in Iraq when the same thing is likely to happen? Let the Mullah's arm them as they can do nothing wrong it seems. They already are sending their attention whore to the front everywhere it seems.

The Iraqi regime did not want Arab air forces to bomb Daesh. Now they want all kind of help suddenly? I ask what changed at such a short time span? Kuwait and UAE already gave weapons and military equipment to Iraq for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, popular movements who happen to be anti-Arab governments and who in a conflict against Iran would support the Iranian Mullah's rather than their own flesh and blood. What would that list be worth if there was selective picking in it? Every armed group has been banned almost that I know about. Anyone can see it for himself. This way there will be no crying from anyone.
> 
> Yes, tribes who switch allegiance whenever they please. Very trustable partners. There is no risk of all those weapons falling in the hands of Daesh or Shia militias engulfed in revenge attacks on Sunnis - many of whom will be innocent victims either!
> 
> If this happens we will have more crying from everyone. You criticized Bandar for apparently arming FSA and other rebel fractions while those arms fall into the hands of Daesh and now you want to arm tribes in Iraq when the same thing is likely to happen? Let the Mullah's arm them as they can do nothing wrong it seems. They already are sending their attention whore to the front everywhere it seems.
> 
> The Iraqi regime did not want Arab air forces to bomb Daesh. Now they want all kind of help suddenly? I ask what changed at such a short time span? Kuwait and UAE already gave weapons and military equipment to Iraq for free.





Not Kataib Hezbollah, neither Asaib ahl al haq nor Saraya al khorasani or any of those groups.

The popular mobilization don't target other countries, only ISIS. Popular mobilization are certain groups not all like kataib hezbollah. They asked removal of 2 groups from the lists, both have put their command under the Iraqi government. The origins of the militia Mahdi army were mainly poor Shi'ites from places like Sadr city who wanted to protect their neighborhood from foreigners, normal people. Now they're under Iraqi gov control as Sadr placed them when he met with the MoD recently. They responded to the call of Jihad from Sistani and are popular mobilization forces.

UAE can cry all they want, they wouldn't complain if Shi'ites did nothing and let ISIS slaughter them like in Tikrit. Pilot got burnt now the masses don't like ISIS anymore. What a joke of a logic they have over there.

They're all trying hard to equalize Shi'a groups with ISIS.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Not Kataib Hezbollah, neither Asaib ahl al haq nor Saraya al khorasani or any of those groups.
> 
> The popular mobilization don't target other countries, only ISIS. Popular mobilization are certain groups not all like kataib hezbollah. They asked removal of 2 groups from the lists, both have put their command under the Iraqi government. The origins of the militia Mahdi army were mainly poor Shi'ites from places like Sadr city who wanted to protect their neighborhood from foreigners, normal people. Now they're under Iraqi gov control as Sadr placed them when he met with the MoD recently. They responded to the call of Jihad from Sistani and are popular mobilization forces.
> 
> UAE can cry all they want, they wouldn't complain if Shi'ites did nothing and let ISIS slaughter them like in Tikrit. Pilot got burnt now the masses don't like ISIS anymore. What a joke of a logic they have over there.



Those groups are all armed and supported by the Mullah's. Reason enough not to have anything to do with them.

If they are normal and just people as you say then I would be ready to help them as I would help anyone fighting against evil or to protect civilians.

Not many outside of Iraq know what is going on in Iraq and that massacre got little publicity in the international media. That is the fault of the Iraqi media. Kurds clearing an abandoned farm get more publicity in the international/Western media in general. Sad but that's the reality. People who dislike Daesh now disliked them always more or less.

That logic can be used in a worse way against Shias, especially those in Iraq, who almost all support the Al-Assad genocidal maniac who has killed many more civilians and Sunnis than Daesh have killed civilians and Shias.
Such games can be played by both sides but since there is no solidarity which I stand for then that's what you get. I have always worked towards Arab cooperation and solidarity regardless of sect etc. which I do not care about although I openly say that I as a Sunni Muslim of the Shafi'i fiqh disagree with Shia Twelver teachings especially the Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense. Just like I disagree with Scientology for instance. But that's all.

UAE is hosting one of the biggest Iraqi diaspora communities in the world and historically have never done anything wrong to Iraq. In fact under the late Sheikh Zayed UAE was one of the very, very few countries that helped the Iraqi population during the sanctions. Despite not liking Saddam and despite Saddam attacking Kuwait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Those groups are all armed and supported by the Mullah's. Reason enough not to have anything to do with them.
> 
> If they are normal and just people as you say then I would be ready to help them as I would help anyone fighting against evil or to protect civilians.
> 
> Not many outside of Iraq know what is going on in Iraq and that massacre got little publicity in the international media. That is the fault of the Iraqi media. Kurds clearing an abandoned farm get more publicity in the international/Western media in general. Sad but that's the reality. People who dislike Daesh now disliked them always more or less.
> 
> That logic can be used in a worse way against Shias, especially those in Iraq, who almost all support the Al-Assad genocidal maniac who has killed many more civilians and Sunnis than Daesh have killed civilians and Shias.
> Such games can be played by both sides but since there is no solidarity which I stand for then that's what you get. I have always worked towards Arab cooperation and solidarity regardless of sect etc. which I do not care about although I openly say that I as a Sunni Muslim of the Shafi'i fiqh disagree with Shia Twelver teachings especially the Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense. Just like I disagree with Scientology for instance. But that's all.
> 
> UAE is hosting one of the biggest diaspora Iraqi communities in the world and historically have never done anything wrong to Iraq. In fact under the late Sheikh Zayed UAE was one of the very, very few countries that helped the Iraqi population during the sanctions. Despite not liking Saddam and despite Saddam attacking Kuwait.



The Mullahs have been the first to send arms to Iraq when it was needed, no other neighbor sent arms in that quantity and speed. After 7 months of the crisis Kuwait & UAE are sending some arms, that's 7 months late.. People need to survive so they will take any arms they find it. Since Iran provides it to militia's people start joining those militia's. Arab govs can easily reverse it by supplying gov forces and the sahwat, than they'll grow. They have old excess equipment in huge numbers anyway but they're doing nothing. They like Assad as the war turned sectarian with the opposition stating Shi'a & Alawites are the enemy, no wonder they start supporting him despite his previous support to ISI.

Kurds are pro Israel/America and not so religious, they will be liked more in the west whatever the others broadcast. But indeed they could do a better job in the media. I have no problem with the UAE, though they're listing some groups as terrorist organisations and equalizing them with ISIS simply cause they're Shi'ite.

Anyway currently I don't mind all the accusations and the sectarian tagging bullshit, the main purpose and goal of those groups are a lot more important, let them together with the coalition clean the enemy. After that we will see the new chapter.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> The Mullahs have been the first to send arms to Iraq when it was needed, no other neighbor sent arms in that quantity and speed. After 7 months of the crisis Kuwait & UAE are sending some arms, that's 7 months late.. People need to survive so they will take any arms they find it. Since Iran provides it to militia's people start joining those militia's. Arab govs can easily reverse it by supplying gov forces and the sahwat, than they'll grow. They have old excess equipment in huge numbers anyway but they're doing nothing. They like Assad as the war turned sectarian with the opposition stating Shi'a & Alawites are the enemy, no wonder they start supporting him despite his previous support to ISI.
> 
> Kurds are pro Israel/America and not so religious, they will be liked more in the west whatever the others broadcast. But indeed they could do a better job in the media. I have no problem with the UAE, though they're listing some groups as terrorist organisations and equalizing them with ISIS simply cause they're Shi'ite.



That's because the Mullah's are allies with the Iraqi regime and control many things in Iraq among others those Shia militias that you always defend for whatever strange reason. At the same time they are aiding the Kurds which are obvious enemies of Iraq. Brainwashing the Iraqi Shia Arabs with Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense 24/7 etc. Some great allies indeed.

Kuwait and UAE are tiny states and since the retard Al-Maliki was ousted last year it took time to repair some of the relations with every Arab country and neighbor. Now there is more trust in Al-Abadi and the Iraqi government (despite some disagreements which is normal) hence why they did what they did.

I already gave my view in post 921 in this thread. They might have used other arguments we do not know. Nor do we know if such a support will arrive or not. Anyway what do they need Arab countries for when they are getting weapons from the US and Russia?

They are being consistent and not stupid here. They know just like me that those militias are no friends and who aids them.

Daesh are worse and the major threat for the region here but that does not mean that obvious enemy forces are to be supported or not called what they are. Those same Shia militias consider the FSA etc. for terrorists so what do they expect? They are in the pockets of the Mullah's too. Our eternal enemies. Once the Mullah's fall and those militias have transformed into political movements or been absorbed into the Iraqi army we can talk. Their sect is not important for me here. It's who their allies and supporters are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

@Alshawi1234 @1000

Any news on Al-Douri and the rumours of his Baathists turning on ISIS ?


----------



## 1000

flamer84 said:


> @Alshawi1234 @1000
> 
> Any news on Al-Douri and the rumours of his Baathists turning on ISIS ?



His baathists are being massacred by ISIS, Naqshabandi vids are mainly firing a mortar/Qassam like rocket from the desert/village and that's it. That group can't do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

1000 said:


> His baathists are being massacred by ISIS, Naqshabandi vids are mainly firing a mortar/Qassam like rocket from the desert/village and that's it. That group can't do anything.




But they've definetly fallen out,huh ? I wonder how the old guy still manages to stay hidden from ISIS or the Iraqis.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> That's because the Mullah's are allies with the Iraqi regime and control many things in Iraq among others those Shia militias that you always defend for whatever strange reason. At the same time they are aiding the Kurds which are obvious enemies of Iraq. Brainwashing the Iraqi Shia Arabs with Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense 24/7 etc. Some great allies indeed.


The country has no allies, it's taking help from Iran/US as both offer it. PUK are pro Iran hence their support to them, they support various groups this is known by everyone, that way they can keep influence. No one says they're great, but there's priority which obviously is IS.


> Kuwait and UAE are tiny states and since Al-Maliki was ousted last year it took time to repair some of the relations with every Arab country and neighbor. Now there is more trust in Al-Abadi and the Iraqi government (despite some disagreements which is normal) hence why they did what they did.
> 
> I already gave my view in post 921 in this thread. They might have used other arguments we do not know. Nor do we know if such a support will arrive or not. Anyway what do they need Arab countries for when they are getting weapons from the US and Russia?
> 
> They are being consistent and not stupid here. They know just like me that those militias are no friends and who aids them.
> 
> Daesh are worse and the major threat for the region here but that does not mean that obvious enemy forces are to be supported or not called what they are. Those same Shia militias consider the FSA etc. for terrorists so what do they expect? They are in the pockets of the Mullah's too. Our eternal enemies. Once the Mullah's fall and those militias have transformed into political movements or been absorbed into the Iraqi army we can talk. Their sect is not important for me here. It's who their allies and supporters are.



Sure they might be but we don't have a lot of choice now do we, even the tribes fighting IS in Anbar requested Shi'a groups help, no other choice. As for integrating them in the army, it's possible but the army is extremely centralized. If soldiers are besieged and ask for help it'll take days before it reaches them going through all the red tape whilst the decentralized volunteer groups don't need permission from the top, they're a lot more effective. The only 2 choices at the moment are to let ISIS win, or to use any group there is to defeat them. I prefer the last, tribes in Anbar fighting ISIS made the same choice.



flamer84 said:


> But they've definetly fallen out,huh ? I wonder how the old guy still manages to stay hidden from ISIS or the Iraqis.


Cause he's most likely in doha.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> The country has no allies, it's taking help from Iran/US as both offer it. PUK are pro Iran hence their support to them, they support various groups this is known by everyone, that way they can keep influence. No one says they're great, but there's priority which obviously is IS.
> 
> 
> Sure they might be but we don't have a lot of choice now do we, even the tribes fighting IS in Anbar requested Shi'a groups help, no other choice. As for integrating them in the army, it's possible but the army is extremely centralized. If soldiers are besieged and ask for help it'll take days before it reaches them going through all the red tape whilst the decentralized volunteer groups don't need permission from the top, they're a lot more effective. The only 2 choices at the moment are to let ISIS win, or to use any group there is to defeat them. I prefer the last, tribes in Anbar fighting ISIS made the same choice.
> 
> 
> Cause he's most likely in doha.



Supporting the tribes, Iraqi army, government and ordinary Shia volunteers is one thing. Supporting Shia militias bankrolled by the Mullah's is an entirely different story.
That's what I am trying to tell you here.

Al-Douri is likely playing a role to this day. If you take a look at the leadership of Daesh they are almost entirely former Iraqi Ba'ath officers close to Saddam and Izzat and their inner circle. The remaining conclusions are very easy to draw. I see Al-Baghdadi as just a figurehead. Behind the scenes former Ba'ath officers are ruling and conspiring.

Yes, it would be interesting to know where he is. If he is in Doha (which I somehow doubt) then how did he get there? The Americans have a major base in Qatar. They surely would have known and I doubt that they would support that. I won't rule it out that he is based in Iraq or Syria. He might be dead by now too. Last time I heard about him was the summer of 2014.

I don't follow Ba'ath forums though so he might have given life signs after that period.


----------



## Serpentine

Reports that popular resistance forces have started a massive operation to completely liberate Salahuddin province which includes taking back Baiji and Tikrit.

Unconfirmed reports that Iran's air force is providing air cover for the operation, no visual proof yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Supporting the tribes, Iraqi army, government and ordinary Shia volunteers is one thing. Supporting Shia militias bankrolled by the Mullah's is an entirely different story.
> That's what I am trying to tell you here.
> 
> Al-Douri is likely playing a role to this day. If you take a look at the leadership of Daesh they are almost entirely former Iraqi Ba'ath officers close to Saddam and Izzat and their inner circle. The remaining conclusions are very easy to draw. I see Al-Baghdadi as just a figurehead. Behind the scenes former Ba'ath officers are ruling and conspiring.
> 
> Yes, it would be interesting to know where he is. If he is in Doha (which I somehow doubt) then how did he get there? The Americans have a major base in Qatar. They surely would have known and I doubt that they would support that. I won't rule it out that he is based in Iraq or Syria. He might be dead by now too. Last time I heard about him was the summer of 2014.
> 
> I don't follow Ba'ath forums though so he might have given life signs after that period.



You mean groups like Kataib hezbollah, US listed them a terror group as well, but currently I have no problem with them, they can terrorize ISIS. 

Kataib Hezbollah caused trouble in Baghdad this week, don't know if you saw the article, see here. Iraqi PM Abadi orders arms-free zone in Baghdad « ASHARQ AL-AWSAT
Though again here, I find ISIS is far higher priority, why use army resources to crack down on them and risk internal fighting, the risks are too great and all it would do is help ISIS.

In June you and almost all Arabs on PDF were really believing the story that Douri and his friends took over, that he would appear in Mosul. I told you it's not true back than and i'm telling you the same today. The tag Former baathist is wrongly used, almost every officer in the former army is considered a former baathists using that logic. That would include many in my own family whilst they have nothing with that ideology, simply conscripts. Douri is irrelevant anyway, it's just that the Iraqi Sunnis are divided among 3 sides. Pro gov/army, pro ISIS and those who prefer to live in delusion thinking Douri and the former baathists have any power.. ISIS is tearing their *** but they still prefer to live in a fantasy world with their speeches on the internet and in Amman.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> You mean groups like Kataib hezbollah, US listed them a terror group as well, but currently I have no problem with them, they can terrorize ISIS.
> 
> Kataib Hezbollah caused trouble in Baghdad this week, don't know if you saw the article, see here. Iraqi PM Abadi orders arms-free zone in Baghdad « ASHARQ AL-AWSAT
> Though again here, I find ISIS is far higher priority, why use army resources to crack down on them and risk internal fighting, the risks are too great and all it would do is help ISIS.
> 
> In June you and almost all Arabs on PDF were really believing the story that Douri and his friends took over, that he would appear in Mosul. I told you it's not true back than and i'm telling you the same today. The tag Former baathist is wrongly used, almost every officer in the former army is considered a former baathists using that logic. That would include many in my own family whilst they have nothing with that ideology, simply conscripts. Douri is irrelevant anyway, it's just that the Iraqi Sunnis are divided among 3 sides. Pro gov/army, pro ISIS and those who prefer to live in delusion thinking Douri and the former baathists have any power.. ISIS is tearing their *** but they still prefer to live in a fantasy world with their speeches on the internet and in Amman.



I mean all groups bankrolled by the Mullah's and which are acting in their interests and service. Give me only single sane reason to why Arab states should support such groups? They form a small part of the resistance against Daesh anyway.

I don't recall ever believing that nor have I supported any Ba'athist's whether in Syria or Iraq. The only thing that I have been saying always is that Al-Maliki's regime was counterproductive and largely against the Sunni Arabs and looking out for revenge from the time of Saddam etc. Alienating the population etc. I was not proven wrong.

Al-Abadi himself have admitted that the policy was wrong.

Besides I don't have a problem with Ba'ath ideology aside from disagreeing with it. It's an ideology like any other. It has some good sides and some bad sides. As you say most former Ba'athist's in Iraq were/are ordinary people. From all sects and ethnicities.

We discussed this many times and I don't disagree. I have always been saying that. Don't forget the MB affiliates.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> I mean all groups bankrolled by the Mullah's and which are acting in their interests and service. Give me only single sane reason to why Arab states should support such groups? They form a small part of the resistance against Daesh anyway.


They shouldn't support them.

But there's too much lies about them, equalizing them with ISIS whilst their actions are nowhere near theirs. The propaganda that they're massacring people left and right whilst we don't see any of that. AAH even helped local Sunnis escape ISIS as confirmed by vid. If you search on the internet you might find several video's saying those militia's massacred but it's not confirmed ( and with all the lies going around what can you trust ? ). Even if it's true, every group has a minority of extremists who will go full retard now and then, you can't prevent it. We saw this in the US military MP's tortured people in Abu Ghraib, soldiers started shooting random civillians as they thought they're all the enemy after 9/11.. don't forget blackwater etc.

Though it makes no difference, as you remember everyone said the Maliki army killed civillians whilst it didn't do any of that, so whatever you do you will be accused thanks to religious hatred.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> They shouldn't support them.
> 
> But there's too much lies about them, equalizing them with ISIS whilst their actions are nowhere near theirs. The propaganda that they're massacring people left and right whilst we don't see any of that. AAH even helped local Sunnis escape ISIS as confirmed by vid. If you search on the internet you might find several video's saying those militia's massacred but it's not confirmed ( and with all the lies going around what can you trust ? ). Even if it's true, every group has a minority of extremists who will go full retard now and then, you can't prevent it. We saw this in the US military MP's tortured people in Abu Ghraib, soldiers started shooting random civillians as they thought they're all the enemy after 9/11.. don't forget blackwater etc.
> 
> Though it makes no difference, as you remember everyone said the Maliki army killed civillians whilst it didn't do any of that, so whatever you do you will be accused thanks to religious hatred.



Find me a source from an Arab official equaling any terrorist group with Daesh? Independent sources have confirmed Shia militia atrocities on Sunni Arabs. This is no fantasy. Of course that does to make them Daesh but much, much less than that can quality them as a terrorist group.

In any case why even all this talk about good and bad terrorist groups? What are they even needed for? They do more harm than good on the long run. 

Well, Al-Maliki was no angel and I can't believe that you think so. Once again plenty of independent sources (local, Arab, non-Arab, "Muslim", "non-Muslim" etc.) have confirmed it.

A simple google search will find hundreds of such links. Just in English.

How can the U.S. help Maliki when Maliki’s the problem? - The Washington Post

Al-Abadi is much, much better and there is no question about that. He speaks English too. He is a Shia but nobody has a problem with that. Al-Maliki's sect was not the problem either.
He was just simply a retard that ultimately became hated by almost all Iraqis. Photos of him were even burned in Basra. Enough said.

I have little bad to say about Al-Abadi so far.


----------



## 1000

Also confirmation of Jordanian air strike in Mosul

Sky News Arabic, citing Iraqi sources, reported Jordanian warplanes killed “over 35” Islamic State fighters overnight in their stronghold in and around Mosul in northern Iraq.


----------



## Alshawi1234

After draining the terrorist infested areas of Baghdad, terrorist attacks have dropped by 90% inside the city. 

PM Abadi order for a first step in making the capital an arms-free city. The old law states that each house could store one pistol or Ak-47. 

First neighbourhoods are Karada (high class neighbourhood with many shia milita offices), kadhimiya, Adhamiya and Mansour. 

Over 100 roads will have concrete blocs removed and be opened soon, as well as the removal of night curfew which was from 12am-5am for the first time in 8 years. 


In other news, a security committee headed by Ayad Allawi was formed. So far Ayad Allawi has been using his influence and connections to gain support from Arab countries. Kuwait and UAE have so far offered to support Iraq by offering free weapons. This was made possible through Ayad Allawis comittee. 

UAE has recently increased its interference in order to help train and supply the Tribes of Anbar. Details are still mostly unknown though.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Also confirmation of Jordanian air strike in Mosul
> 
> Sky News Arabic, citing Iraqi sources, reported Jordanian warplanes killed “over 35” Islamic State fighters overnight in their stronghold in and around Mosul in northern Iraq.



Wonderful news. Let us hope that as few civilians as possible will be targeted.

Here is the article btw;

http://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/722187/قتلى-داعش-بغارات-أردنية-الموصل









Alshawi1234 said:


> After draining the terrorist infested areas of Baghdad, terrorist attacks have dropped by 90% inside the city.
> 
> PM Abadi order for a first step in making the capital an arms-free city. The old law states that each house could store one pistol or Ak-47.
> 
> First neighbourhoods are Karada (high class neighbourhood with many shia milita offices), kadhimiya, Adhamiya and Mansour.
> 
> Over 100 roads will have concrete blocs removed and be opened soon, as well as the removal of night curfew which was from 12am-5am for the first time in 8 years.
> 
> 
> In other news, a security committee headed by Ayad Allawi was formed. So far Ayad Allawi has been using his influence and connections to gain support from Arab countries. Kuwait and UAE have so far offered to support Iraq by offering free weapons. This was made possible through Ayad Allawis comittee.
> 
> UAE has recently increased its interference in order to help train and supply the Tribes of Anbar. Details are still mostly unknown though.



Too soon for that IMO. I mean removing the curfew. Making the city arms-free also sounds unrealistic. People should be able to protect themselves if under attack. Limiting the numbers of arms, especially illegal, is good but not sure if that is going to solve the violence.

The tribes of Anbar are switching allegiance (many of them at least) which makes them not trustable. UAE should be careful. Only support for the loyal tribes (which are in the majority) should be given.


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ for Mosuls the vast majority of the civilians are against IS. 
Many cheered for them at the beginjng but now the city is dying slowly. The culture, history, traditions, way of life has flipped 180 degrees for maslawis. 

Before, the residents of Mosul were of the wealthiest in Iraq, poverty was low, the majority owned homes and bussinesses and the average family probably had some $40k USD in cash saved up. But these events drained the residents of their wealth, they lost their bussinesses and went bankrupt. People used tens of thousands just to leave the city and rent elsewhere. 

The people who stayed were spending with no income, life became hard especially with the prices skyrocketing. Has propane for cooking went from $4 to$40. Many people were drained financially. 

Mosul was a big city with different ethnicities. Before even with undercover IS controll, business was still booming, construction was ongoing. But now it's a dead city. IS bombed the project Yunis mosque, removed the main attractions and monuments, destroyed the social fabric of the city...

There's other major problems. Civilians had to choose to either be trapped inside the city or live in tents, it was especially hard with the winter. 

Now it's extremely difficult to leave the city. The residents are surviving off government payments to the government employees, but not even the cash gets payed in full. There are brokers who bring in the cash, they take a % for the service. IS members supervise handing out this money and also take a share. All unclaimed payments are then confiscated and used by IS. 

leaving the city requires at least $400 in payments to mercenaries/brokers as well as IS officials. Even then people leave the city at their own risk. Thats other than the taxi drivers whom take no less than $300 per trip. Taxi drivers need both IS documents and Iraqi docunents to travel through the territory. Taxi drivers pay hundreds of dollars to get IS documents just so theh could work, that's why they charge so much. 


As for Anbar, there are known trustful tribes who have never hesitated to fight IS since day one. they gave thousands of martyrs and injured and up till this day continue to give martyrs. There isn't a single house for these tribes which hasn't given a martyr in the fight against IS. 

The Nimr, Issa, Fahad, Risha, jaghaifa, Alwan(ironically), Izza, Jibour and factions of other tribes have been fighting IS for over a year. 

The problem is that some ex-"revolution" officials are trying to get their own unknown and untrustful members just to cancel out the roles of these tribes which have sacrificed so much in the war against IS. 

as for the weapons in Baghdad, honestly I don't know if he residents will ever use it to "protect" themselves. When terrorists enter they all hide inside their homes. They only use the weapons during funerals, wedding, or during celebrating the national team wins. 

Other than that the only time they use the weapons is when a problem escalates with their neighbours and when they want to threaten someone for lame reasons.

As for the curfew and road blocs, it's what the citizens want. They claim that these roadblocks don't stop any terrorist attacks and only make traffic jams. 

But again this must be planned carefully.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alshawi1234 said:


> ^ for Mosuls the vast majority of the civilians are against IS.
> Many cheered for them at the beginjng but now the city is dying slowly. The culture, history, traditions, way of life has flipped 180 degrees for maslawis.
> 
> Before, the residents of Mosul were of the wealthiest in Iraq, poverty was low, the majority owned homes and bussinesses and the average family probably had some $40k USD in cash saved up. But these events drained the residents of their wealth, they lost their bussinesses and went bankrupt. People used tens of thousands just to leave the city and rent elsewhere.
> 
> The people who stayed were spending with no income, life became hard especially with the prices skyrocketing. Has propane for cooking went from $4 to$40. Many people were drained financially.
> 
> Mosul was a big city with different ethnicities. Before even with undercover IS controll, business was still booming, construction was ongoing. But now it's a dead city. IS bombed the project Yunis mosque, removed the main attractions and monuments, destroyed the social fabric of the city...
> 
> There's other major problems. Civilians had to choose to either be trapped inside the city or live in tents, it was especially hard with the winter.
> 
> Now it's extremely difficult to leave the city. The residents are surviving off government payments to the government employees, but not even the cash gets payed in full. There are brokers who bring in the cash, they take a % for the service. IS members supervise handing out this money and also take a share. All unclaimed payments are then confiscated and used by IS.
> 
> leaving the city requires at least $400 in payments to mercenaries/brokers as well as IS officials. Even then people leave the city at their own risk. Thats other than the taxi drivers whom take no less than $300 per trip. Taxi drivers need both IS documents and Iraqi docunents to travel through the territory. Taxi drivers pay hundreds of dollars to get IS documents just so theh could work, that's why they charge so much.
> 
> 
> As for Anbar, there are known trustful tribes who have never hesitated to fight IS since day one. they gave thousands of martyrs and injured and up till this day continue to give martyrs. There isn't a single house for these tribes which hasn't given a martyr in the fight against IS.
> 
> The Nimr, Issa, Fahad, Risha, jaghaifa, Alwan(ironically), Izza, Jibour and factions of other tribes have been fighting IS for over a year.
> 
> The problem is that some ex-"revolution" officials are trying to get their own unknown and untrustful members just to cancel out the roles of these tribes which have sacrificed so much in the war against IS.
> 
> as for the weapons in Baghdad, honestly I don't know if he residents will ever use it to "protect" themselves. When terrorists enter they all hide inside their homes. They only use the weapons during funerals, wedding, or during celebrating the national team wins.
> 
> Other than that the only time they use the weapons is when a problem escalates with their neighbours and when they want to threaten someone for lame reasons.
> 
> As for the curfew and road blocs, it's what the citizens want. They claim that these roadblocks don't stop any terrorist attacks and only make traffic jams.
> 
> But again this must be planned carefully.


´
I find it highly unlikely that the majority of citizens in any city be it in Iraq, Syria let alone the world that are/were to be controlled by Daesh would support them.

In Mosul invaluable ancient Arab/Semitic heritage has been destroyed and I blame the locals for just looking on doing little. I mean Mosul has been a bigger hotbed for Daesh/AQI than even Fallujah since 2003 and the Western outskirts of Baghdad so it really amuses me that the locals did not know what they were getting into. Especially as large parts of Al-Anbar, Diyala, Salah ad-Din and Babil province already tried living under AQI during the civil war back in 2006 and 2007 although it was briefly.

Maslawis being relatively well off is nothing strange considering their reputation for being cheap, lol.

Regarding Anbar then as I wrote then the majority of the tribes and clans there are loyal to the state. Still a significant portion are not.

Well, of course I am not saying that a young family in Adhamiya for instance with 1 Ak-47 can stand a chance against Daesh members breaking into their house looking to earn some money by doing extortion etc. Having weapons at home gives a sense of security for most. That's the same case in other Arab countries. People love their weapons.

They might have a point here. After all the government is still using those fake detectors for God's know what reason. I saw videos of ordinary people getting all the way into the Green Zone with light weapons in their cars (they did this to proof a point despite the risks of getting caught) just to demonstrate that those "bomb detectors" are good for nothing.

Anyway not sure where else to ask you but what is your opinion about Basra wanting to become a federal state and other regions possibly looking for the same thing? Would you support a Shia Arab South if Iraq really broke up into 3 states?


----------



## 1000

Some news about ~ 4000 Iraqi Christians/Assyrians forces of the NPU Nineveh Plains Protection Units. They aren't supported by any government yet, neither internal. Baghdad should support them as well not just the tribes.

Iraqi-Christians-take-arms-against-ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

al-Hasani said:


> ´
> I find it highly unlikely that the majority of citizens in any city be it in Iraq, Syria let alone the world that are/were to be controlled by Daesh would support them.
> 
> In Mosul invaluable ancient Arab/Semitic heritage has been destroyed and I blame the locals for just looking on doing little. I mean Mosul has been a bigger hotbed for Daesh/AQI than even Fallujah since 2003 and the Western outskirts of Baghdad so it really amuses me that the locals did not know what they were getting into. Especially as large parts of Al-Anbar, Diyala, Salah ad-Din and Babil province already tried living under AQI during the civil war back in 2006 and 2007 although it was briefly.
> 
> Maslawis being relatively well off is nothing strange considering their reputation for being cheap, lol.
> 
> Regarding Anbar then as I wrote then the majority of the tribes and clans there are loyal to the state. Still a significant portion are not.
> 
> Well, of course I am not saying that a young family in Adhamiya for instance with 1 Ak-47 can stand a chance against Daesh members breaking into their house looking to earn some money by doing extortion etc. Having weapons at home gives a sense of security for most. That's the same case in other Arab countries. People love their weapons.
> 
> They might have a point here. After all the government is still using those fake detectors for God's know what reason. I saw videos of ordinary people getting all the way into the Green Zone with light weapons in their cars (they did this to proof a point despite the risks of getting caught) just to demonstrate that those "bomb detectors" are good for nothing.
> 
> Anyway not sure where else to ask you but what is your opinion about Basra wanting to become a federal state and other regions possibly looking for the same thing? Would you support a Shia Arab South if Iraq really broke up into 3 states?


Don't forget, up until the Maliki was replaced this entire storm was seen as a "revolution". The media has for years been supporting these groups and making the public assume that they were right until things got real. 

But again corruption was another major reason, Maliki left the everything unchecked and was major cause of the collapse. Everyone is responsible for this mess. Maliki for ignoring and ALLOWING corruption, sunni and Kurdish politicians for actively supporting IS and calling them revolutionaries.. It's a long story which I mentioned multiple times so I won't go into details.

As for a southern shia Iraqi state. It's not happening. The social fabric between the areas is too mixed for any seperation.

The only way for for a new iraqi map which would include the "shia" state from southern Tikrit, Diyala, Baghdad belt and the entire south. 

But again that won't stop the battles, it's just going to create a never ending war between two states.

As for the federal regions, Iraq has been for far two long depended on the central government. People in southern Iraq are getting fed up because of corruption and lack of development. 

The southerners want to go one with development and construction and not have go stall each time there's problems in Baghdad or the north. The current conflict has stalled many laws and investments in the south which is unjustified. 
A less centric government would allow the southern provinces without having to wait for Baghdads approval.

-----
Report from Mosul eye, our only trusted news from inside Mosul. 

Feb. 3rd, 2015 - The heaviest air strike on Mosul

About 8:30 PM local time, on Feb. 3rd, 2015, Coalition aircrafts flew over the City of Mosul. Within moments, bombs scattered throughout the city, and it was the heaviest air strikes ever conducted since the beginning of the military operations against ISIL.

What was targeted during this air strike and what was ISIL’s loss?
Mosul - 9 missiles - Western Bank of Mosul

Locations:
1- Mechanical workshop belongs Badoosh’s cement factory at Wadi Eqab. ISIl uses this facility, which extends on a wide area at the Industrial district, to manufacture explosive devices and car bombs. Also, ISIL uses the facility as a training camp and permanent residence for the Asian ISIL agents, where their numbers have increased drastically in the past few days at the district, which then later become clear that this workshop was their main camp. the aircrafts bombed the location with three missiles sequentially and left ISIL with severe losses in cars and equipment and great number of casualties. Officials say that over 40 agents were killed and an active explosive devices factory was fully destroyed during this strike. 

2- Bawabat Alsham - the road towards Badoosh: the aircrafts struk 3 cars belong to ISIL with two missiles and destroyed them all. more than 12 agents were killed during this drop.

3- Al Hermat Althaniya - a complex that ISIL is using as a camp as well as workshop for producing explosive devices. Prior information has indicated that this workshop produces at least 300 device per day. the site was bombed with two missiles. 

4- Musherifa - Among the sites targeted during this air strike was another explosives factory at musherifa. the residents of the area mentioned that foreign ISIL insurgents were in the location before the bombing started, and no one left afterwards. Ambulances fetched about 8 bodies from this location. the place was struck with two missiles. the place continued to explode as the explosives were bursting as result of bombarding the place.

Reactions about this air strike:
Many people have suggested that those bombings coincided with brutal execution of the Jordanian pilot Moaz Al Kasasbeh and many of them felt a great deal of relief for conducting such bombings. Moreover to mention, the residents described the bombings “were very accurate and the civilians are so confident that the coalition will not bomb civilians by mistake as they are sure of the high accuracy of the coalition’s air crafts”. 
As for ISIL (A.K.A Daaish), it had lost plenty of its equipment and insurgents, and lost the lodest of its explosives workshops at Musherifa and Wadi Eqab Industrial district, forcing ISIL insurgents to use hiding tactics the next day in fear of being bombed again. But the coalition struck them again in the next day and bombed their locations at the outskirts of Alarabi neighborhood and Alrashidiya and killed at least 25 and injured about 40 more ISIL insurgents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Alshawi1234 said:


> Don't forget, up until the Maliki was replaced this entire storm was seen as a "revolution". The media has for years been supporting these groups and making the public assume that they were right until things got real.
> 
> But again corruption was another major reason, Maliki left the everything unchecked and was major cause of the collapse. Everyone is responsible for this mess. Maliki for ignoring and ALLOWING corruption, sunni and Kurdish politicians for actively supporting IS and calling them revolutionaries.. It's a long story which I mentioned multiple times so I won't go into details.
> 
> As for a southern shia Iraqi state. It's not happening. The social fabric between the areas is too mixed for any seperation.
> 
> The only way for for a new iraqi map which would include the "shia" state from southern Tikrit, Diyala, Baghdad belt and the entire south.
> 
> But again that won't stop the battles, it's just going to create a never ending war between two states.
> 
> As for the federal regions, Iraq has been for far two long depended on the central government. People in southern Iraq are getting fed up because of corruption and lack of development.
> 
> The southerners want to go one with development and construction and not have go stall each time there's problems in Baghdad or the north. The current conflict has stalled many laws and investments in the south which is unjustified.
> A less centric government would allow the southern provinces without having to wait for Baghdads approval.



There were legitimate grievances towards Al-Maliki's regime by ordinary Sunni Arabs and dare I say other Iraqis too. The problem is that their mostly legitimate grievances were hijacked by radicals. A bit like in Syria and so many other places. Look at Iran for instance. 36 years ago the main opposition against the Shah was composed of socialists and communists if I am not wrong but the Mullah's ended up taking power by brute force.

Finding the roost of terrorism is not easy but I have seen that a lot of factors can contribute to it.

1) Uemployment.
2) Political marginalization or at least a sense of it by groups in the society.
3) Poverty
4) Lack of opportunities and thus hope for a better future.
5) Existing unrest/war/insurgency which makes it easier to take the final step into militancy as violence is nothing new.
6) Misuse of religion and a "us against them" mentality.
7) Internal and outside meddling.
8) In the case of Iraq the diverse demographics are not helping either.
9) The Iraqi constitution encourages sectarianism and a "us against them mentality".
10) People of the ME are yet to learn how to reach political compromises in peace.
11) The ME as a region has been engaged in a conflict between Sunni forces and Shia forces since 1979 when the Iranian revolution erupted. Iraq is the country most prone to after effects of this covert war.
12) Certain "puritanical" strains of Islam might be more receptive for uprisings against rulers deemed not Muslim enough. On the other hand there is no proof of that when looking outside of Iraq.

There are countless of other reasons.


----------



## Falcon29

@Alshawi1234 

Why is everything going so slow? Estimates that it will take 1-2 years to drive ISIL out of Iraq. In reality it could be done in a month or less. So what's the decision behind the delay?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Well it's complicated. Terrorism started targeting shia indiscrimately. In exchange some Shias started viewing the entire sunni population as the same. I could go with the "they started it" excuse but I think we are way passed that. We have to look for solutions not justifications.

Poverty was the lowest in sunni areas, that's not a reason. Unemployment is higher in shia areas. Unemployment doesn't mean jointing terrorism. It's about the superior feeling. Many of those who supported and started the "revolution" has connections and influence, they had money, they didn't lck anything. It's similar to MB in Egypt, but in Iraq it's more secteriian based. 

But again i say we Iraqis should start looking for solutions rather than justifications.



Falcon29 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> Why is everything going so slow? Estimates that it will take 1-2 years to drive ISIL out of Iraq. In reality it could be done in a month or less. So what's the decision behind the delay?



IS members are dug up in towns and cities. The locals themselves joined IS so its a house to house war in every village and town. There's IED's filling the place. It's a slow process.

The ties with the gulf are left for the other countries. Iraqis have been offering their hands but it's the other side that refuses. Although that's changing with Kuwait, UAE, Oman, Jordan, Egypt and surprisingly even KSA now. 

Qatar on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alshawi1234 said:


> Well it's complicated. Terrorism started targeting shia indiscrimately. In exchange some Shias started viewing the entire sunni population as the same. I could go with the "they started it" excuse but I think we are way passed that. We have to look for solutions not justifications.
> 
> Poverty was the lowest in sunni areas, that's not a reason. Unemployment is higher in shia areas. Unemployment doesn't mean jointing terrorism. It's about the superior feeling. Many of those who supported and started the "revolution" has connections and influence, they had money, they didn't lck anything. It's similar to MB in Egypt, but in Iraq it's more secteriian based.
> 
> But again i say we Iraqis should start looking for solutions rather than justifications.
> 
> 
> 
> IS members are dug up in towns and cities. The locals themselves joined IS so its a house to house war in every village and town. There's IED's filling the place. It's a slow process.



@Alshawi1234

Well, I am not saying that this justifies terrorism at all, don't misunderstand me, what I am saying is that all those factors and the others that I have not mentioned can create a very dangerous cocktail. Yes, Southern Iraq is generally more impoverished but your average young man in Anbar, Diyala, Salah-ad-Din, Ninawa (Mosul included) is hardly prosperous. Unemployment rates are also very high in especially Anbar, Salah ad-Din, Diyala etc. In other words volatile regions. Logical really.

Anyway what do you mean with the "social fabric" being too mixed? Everything south of Baghdad is almost entirely Shia Arab nowadays and almost 100% Arab. Unlike the North. People living in Basra, Nasiriyah and Semawa for instance don't strike me as different people.

Don't you think that increased federalism could make Iraq an even more fractioned country than it already is and has been for most of its history?

Also how to improve Iraqi-GCC relations (I am thinking mostly about KSA here and to a smaller extent Qatar although they are not relevant much)? Ties with UAE have almost always been cordial as I wrote earlier today and UAE is hosting one of the biggest Iraqi diaspora communities in the world.

For instance I find it tragicomical that KSA has such poor ties with a neighboring country like Iraq when looking at the very close ties on all fields that extend millenniums back. All the way to the times of the ancient Sumerians who had very close ties to the ancient Dilmun civilization in nearby Eastern Arabia (modern day Eastern Province of KSA and Bahrain) and who considered Dilmun as "holy land" as they also wrote in the Epic of Gilgamesh and as their origin even. I am not even going to talk about the later Semitic dynasties or the common Arab history to prove my obvious point here.

Let alone the ancestral, tribal etc. ties between Southern Iraq especially (which is more close to KSA on this front than any other region of Iraq) and KSA. Not only that but also the connection which Najaf and Karbala is a manifestation of. Arguably the most revered sites in Iraq and for the common Iraqi Shia.

Maybe the Shia lot in KSA can serve as a bridge to help with the relations? Anyway I am sure that history would have been totally different had the House of Saud not been ruling KSA and I am also hopeful of better relations in the future. It's needed and about damn time.

Well excuse me for focusing on this angle but it's hard not to in my situation.

Also I have to say that the Arab media for long periods (especially Al-Jazeera and some of the religious channels) were giving a wrong impression of what was going on in Iraq and thus contributing to the unrest. The Western media too.

@Alshawi1234

KSA is not a so-called "Gulf county". There is not even such a thing. It should be called Eastern Arabia.

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

KSA is simply a too huge and a too diverse a country to be classified alongside Kuwait, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar who all differ from each other moreover. Let alone Oman. Look at all the dialects, sects, geographical distances etc. It's like saying that Iraq is a Kurdish country. Hell an Assyrian one. Totally ignoring all the other components.
It's really bad journalism that this expression has even appeared. Less than 200.000 people speak a Khaliji dialect in KSA. Virtually all in the Eastern Province. I think more people speak a heavily Khaliji influenced dialect in the Basra Province alone.

Simply had to mention it.


----------



## Serpentine

Reports that Daesh burned 3 Iraqis alive in Hit, west of Ramadi. As expected, media doesn't give a crap since they are Iraqis.


----------



## Falcon29

@Alshawi1234 

Well I disagree with you. It seems Kurdish and Iraqi forces/militias are making fast gains in north and central Iraq. At this rate it should be shorter estimate. I actually see at as political decision. US/Iraq/Iran don't want to take political decision to speed up the process. 

For Iraq, maybe is because the government is not prepared to deal with political aftermath. I too am unsure what will follow. Will you form governments for each province or something like that? And what about the Kurds? Will Iraq be one national state? 

I also believe US doesn't want to defeat them quickly. They don't mind demonizing Sunni Arabs. Neither do Iraq and Iran. They also don't want spotlight to return on Syrian conflict. Which is something they don't want to deal with anymore.



Serpentine said:


> Reports that popular resistance forces have started a massive operation to completely liberate Salahuddin province which includes taking back Baiji and Tikrit.
> 
> Unconfirmed reports that Iran's air force is providing air cover for the operation, no visual proof yet.



Only the mobilized forces or Iraqi forces as well? I just read report that Iraqi forces will be ready in about 4 months to do those operations.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Only the mobilized forces or Iraqi forces as well? I just read report that Iraqi forces will be ready in about 4 months to do those operations.



Shia groups are doing most of the fighting in this operation, Iraqi army will probably support them with heavy weapons, armored vehicles and helicopter attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Shia groups are doing most of the fighting in this operation, Iraqi army will probably support them with heavy weapons, armored vehicles and helicopter attacks.



Do you have any reliable maps on current situation?


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Do you have any reliable maps on current situation?



If you mean a map for whole Iraq, I think this will help you, it's mostly accurate.

Template:Iraqi insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for Salahuddin province detailed map, I'll add one as soon a good map is out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Several days ago an Mi-17 was damaged by a MANPAD, it crashed but not a direct hit therefor no total destruction. Crashed in friendly territory.


----------



## Alshawi1234

@al-Hasani

I actually meant the society was too closely mixed from Baghdad and to the south. I personally have far relatives living in Baghdad, Kufa... So a shia state which excluded Baghdad is unlikely. Also the shia aren't giving up Samara or Diyala. Naturally the buffer zone includes Baghdad belt... There's not much left for the sunnis if the Kurds take Kirkuk. And the Nineveh plains. So it's better to leave Iraq as one.

Also the Najaf marji3ia has called to fight for all of iraq and refused any attempts to split the country. Various fighting forces including AAH have criticized the kurdish attempts of trying to permanently takeover contested areas.

The Arab sunnis in Kirkuk have been largely quite about the entry of 2000 PMF forces in Kirkuk, signifying a silent acceptance for the PMF over kurdish control.

As for ties with arab states, The Iraq Sunni politicians are actively putting pressure on arab countries to return the ties with Iraq, so far so good with most Arab countries except for Qatar. Even if the relationships aren't close then at least. accept to live with each other and start cooperating in some fields.

I understand that only eastern KSA would be "gulf" I guess "jazeerat Al Arab" would be a more appropriate term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

1000 said:


> Some new vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many more vids at this channel



American MRAPs delivered to ISOF for offensives such as in the vid above. 100 refurbished T-72's to be delivered as well from Eastern Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Qassem Soleimani visiting one of Iraqi forces injured in war and hospitalized in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

what's the name of this rocket, doesn't look like it's from a country's arms industry






kornet destroys escaping ISIL vechile


----------



## 1000

new vid with good footage. camera zoomed in on ISIS guy shows him firing at army/militia , at the end he got hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> Several days ago an Mi-17 was damaged by a MANPAD, it crashed but not a direct hit therefor no total destruction. Crashed in friendly territory.


It struck an electric pole forcing it to crash land. Luckily the crew survived.

^^

That rocket in the video is locally made missile. Basically a rocket propelled barrel bomb. Range is just a few KM and accuracy is probable 100-300M. It used to attack IS strongholds before sending in infantry. It create a Big Bang and lots of destruction, more importantly it makes IS shit their pants and breaks their morale. That mixed with MRLS and mortars is the perfect recipe for IS destruction.

Updates,

Ongoing battles near IS controlled "haweesh" and "sad shanshal"area near Samara.

-Iraqis forces launch an operation and manage to break through IS defenses in Baiji and kill over 70 IS members. The purpose of the Operation isn't to retake baiji, it is rather a "raid" to kill as many IS members as possible as well as send reinforcements to the refinery before conducting a large operation sometime in the coming weeks.

The Iraqi forces however did enter a the western neighborhoods of Baiji, I don't know if their planning to stay stationed their though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*US targets IS compound in Mosul w 20 bombs. Fighters dropped guns and fled according to observer *

Feb. 7th, 2015 - Mosul under heavy fire

At 1:00 PM, Feb. 7th, 2015, Mosul witnessed the second wave of the most aggressive airstrikes since the beginning of the coalition operation to liberate Mosul. This day’s airstrike was much larger than the previous strikes on the third of February , and the civilians named it “Moaz Al Kasasbeh Retaliation”.

I couldn't resist the idea of being away from the scene, so I visited the place in person. I arrived after dropping the 16th bomb, thinking that the bombardment had stopped already, but as soon as I arrived, I was startled by dropping four more bombs and I saw what I'm about to describe to you:

Mosul - The Western Bank of the city

Number of bombs - 20

Targeted Sites: General Land Transport Authority, The Industrial School, Former Northern intelligence office and former Feda’aiyeen Training Center.

Description of the sites: the above described sites form a single complex of facilities established on the grounds of Wadi Eqab; it is located directly at the opposite side from the road leading to Al Islah Al Zera’aie Road. ISIL have used the site as a workshop to produce massive car bombs (trucks and semi trucks) and a storage for the stolen ammo and equipment from the Iraqi army, police and security forces, In addition to retaining huge assets of the stolen funds by ISIL. At least 80 ISIL members work at those facilities, and their peak availability is at the early morning hours till 3:00 PM. All working staff at those sites were ISIL experts and engineers in producing car bombs.

How did the bombing start?

Eyewitnesses said: an aircraft dropped a bomb towards a black “Range Rover” SUV after it entered the General Land Transport Authority building, then the bombardment started to intensify after that, every three bombs are dropped at once. Columns of smoke started to elevate from the site turning into a black cloud over the place with strong odor of Sulfur and gunpowder and flying debris on the site. I was away from the site and the entire industrial district till this moment and I didn't want to just collect statements from eyewitnesses, so I rushed to the location. I was blocked from entering the site with my car and advised to leave my car at a distance as ISIL site guards informed me of the heavy bombing going on. I parked my car at a distance away from the site and I hurried with the rest of people who were running away. After a few moments, the aircraft dropped four more bombs and again, smoke and debris flew throughout the place and we ran hiding behind some concrete columns. And this is what I saw:

ISIL insurgents left their weapons behind and start to run for their lives. one of them was “too fat to run” and was carrying his Kalashnikov and a walki talki. He tried to run but he couldn't to catch up, so he dropped everything he carried and rushed towards a wall to hide behind it. then cars started to fill the streets rushing away from the bombing. ISIL insurgents start to ask people’s help to carry them away from the site but no one stopped to give them a ride to safety. And the most scene that showed the fake image of ISIL and revealed their weakness is one of them have literally “peed in his pants”!

I was looking them in their eyes. I didn't pay attention to the bombs, smoke or the bombing. I wanted to see their eyes; I wanted to see the horror reflecting in their eyes. I wanted them to live the same horrific moments that the civilians have lived every single moment of it because of their presence. The civilians were saying “this is God’s revenge for Moaz”. Another one was screaming “God never forgets” and another was shouting “More , More, give the more of their poison!”

That’s what I saw with my eyes ..

Conclusion and the results of the strike: Full destruction of the sites with all its equipment and staff.

===========================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

More Popular mobilization forces enter Kerkuk, they have recruited local Turkmen as well.

As you hear in the car radio.





Army plans to establish new divisions in the province.


Information from the US ambassador in English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FARAZ TIRMIZI

VERY DIFFICULT TO FIGHT WID i $ IN GROUND.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> More Popular mobilization forces enter Kerkuk, they have recruited local Turkmen as well.
> 
> As you hear in the car radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army plans to establish new divisions in the province.
> 
> 
> Information from the US ambassador in English


They should never liberate Mosul that is wrong because these people are so filthy they don't,t deserve a drop of blood. Once they liberated they will provoke the army again by calling them savafid. Also they will keep making ambushes to kill innocent soldiers. The best thing they can do is by using sof to haunt them down by ambushes and raid their villages and towns rats like these should pay for their betrayals.


----------



## 1000

Large offensive in Baiji city, parts have been recaptured














volunteers and army after battle









abrams training being given in Besmaya complex. Abrams tanks being destroyed by ISIL earlier were mainly because no infantry was around the tank to protect it.







*Bombings in the South have reached a new low thanks to clearing Jurf al Sakhr/Nasr from terrorists. It indicates Baghdad bombings would be far less if dealing with Fallujah as Jurf al Nasr had a big impact as well.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

flatron said:


> More popular mobilization forces ??? Kurds, Shia Militia ?



Popular mobilization came to existance mainly from shia volunteers after Sistani's call to arms but has since than recruited Sunnis and Christians as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Russia should co-operate by sending all of the Su-25s with upgrades to Iraq along with experienced trainers.


----------



## 1000

black-hawk_101 said:


> Russia should co-operate by sending all of the Su-25s with upgrades to Iraq along with experienced trainers.



But they don't sell their remaining su-25s. And if new built they might as well buy su34s instead.

They sell their Su 24s but those are for attack not CAS


----------



## black-hawk_101

1000 said:


> But they don't sell their remaining su-25s. And if new built they might as well buy su34s instead.
> 
> They sell their Su 24s but those are for attack not CAS


I mean for free as Russia is against the ISIS too.


----------



## 1000

Terrorists involved in the Tikrit air academy ( COB Speicher ) massacre of cadets have been arrested by Asaib Ahl al Haq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Terrorists involved in the Tikrit air academy ( COB Speicher ) massacre of cadets have been arrested by Asaib Ahl al Haq



You expect us to believe videos on Youtube? Random men arrested, then leader of Shia militia presents as victory to public. What will happen to the men? Nobody knows. 

Wise up.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> You expect us to believe videos on Youtube? Random men arrested, then leader of Shia militia presents as victory to public. What will happen to the men? Nobody knows.
> 
> Wise up.



I don't expect the emotional & unstable Hazzy do believe anything.
One day cheering for Rafidi Iran, next day supporting ISIS/ABM, than suddenly you tell us you're not religious. Lol Don't believe it for all I care.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> I don't expect the emotional & unstable Hazzy do believe anything.
> One day cheering for Rafidi Iran, next day supporting ISIS/ABM, than suddenly you tell us you're not religious. Lol Don't believe it for all I care.



It's better for me to confuse, so nobody will ever know my actual views. Falcon knows his way.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> It's better for me to confuse, so nobody will ever know my actual views. Falcon knows his way.



We already know your view, Palestinian nationalist.
You can troll from time to time but that doesn't hide, you are too emotional on the keyboard. 

Now let's keep this shit for the news instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> We already know your view, Palestinian nationalist.
> You can troll from time to time but that doesn't hide, you are too emotional on the keyboard.
> 
> Now let's keep this shit for the news instead



Nope, Marxist.


----------



## haviZsultan

Falcon29 said:


> Nope, Marxist.





1000 said:


> We already know your view, Palestinian nationalist.
> You can troll from time to time but that doesn't hide, you are too emotional on the keyboard.
> 
> Now let's keep this shit for the news instead



Why don't you guys get along. Whether we are in Syria, Iraq, Pakistan or Palestine or wherever we are the same blood and the same people. Lets not fight each other but lets try to improve our countries and work together. Muslims are so divided and Jews are so united. No wonder 7 million Jews are dominating billion + muslims. 

Do note that ISIS and Taliban have done nothing for muslims other than kill fellow muslims by calling them kaffir. If we go by ISIS logic anyone can be declared a murtid and blasphemer or non religious. This is how the wahabi mindset works. I believe we should work together, first to get rid of militancy, then the US influence from our countries. Around 80%+ of taliban victims are muslims. So lets not support these kinds of people.

There are also better ways to support muslims than to support regimes that have lost their credibility by killing their own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haviZsultan said:


> Why don't you guys get along. Whether we are in Syria, Iraq, Pakistan or Palestine or wherever we are the same blood and the same people. Lets not fight each other but lets try to improve our countries and work together. Muslims are so divided and Jews are so united. No wonder 7 million Jews are dominating billion + muslims.
> 
> Do note that ISIS and Taliban have done nothing for muslims other than kill fellow muslims by calling them kaffir. If we go by ISIS logic anyone can be declared a murtid and blasphemer or non religious. This is how the wahabi mindset works. I believe we should work together, first to get rid of militancy, then the US influence from our countries. Around 80%+ of taliban victims are muslims. So lets not support these kinds of people.
> 
> There are also better ways to support muslims than to support regimes that have lost their credibility by killing their own people.



Everyone wants unity but nobody knows how to get us to that point. You are welcome to make suggestion. 

Me and 1000 can argue, we are Western educated and live abroad. No need for us to accept each other views. If we wanted to and needed to we could do so any second unlike the a large amount of people overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Falcon29 said:


> You expect us to believe videos on Youtube? Random men arrested, then leader of Shia militia presents as victory to public. What will happen to the men? Nobody knows.
> 
> Wise up.



No this isn't a victory. This is just to show who was involved. The victory will be when the entire tribes which joined in this operation are wiped out from the area with all their properties being confiscated.

Many of the students which were running away were actually killed by the locals as they approached them and begged to hide in their homes. These locals would take out their guns and execute the men.

But the PMF are just on the outskirts of these areas. Soon enough every living human in the area will be dead. The terrorists lucky enough to escape will never see their homes again.

As for what will happen to the men in the video, we all know, they probably are dead already. AAH aren't known to hand over prisoners to the corrupt iraqi government which will probably have them released under a "national reconciliation" deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> No this isn't a victory. This is just to show who was involved. The victory will be when the entire tribes which joined in this operation are wiped out from the area with all their properties being confiscated.



Never will happen without American support.



> Many of the students which were running away were actually killed by the locals as they approached them and begged to hide in their homes. These locals would take out their guns and execute the men.



Never heard of that, most likely isn't true either. 



> But the PMF are just on the outskirts of these areas. Soon enough every living human in the area will be dead. The terrorists lucky enough to escape will never see their homes again.



Full blown sectarian war is last thing we need.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> But they don't sell their remaining su-25s. And if new built they might as well buy su34s instead.
> 
> They sell their Su 24s but those are for attack not CAS


They will sell their used if our lot ask for it. It's our lot that delaying the arming for some stupid reasons.


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> They will sell their used if our lot ask for it. It's our lot that delaying the arming for some stupid reasons.



Only for a very high price tag, Russia doesn't seek to sell it's current SU-25's.



Falcon29 said:


> Never will happen without American support.


They cleared Diyala without American support, you overestimate America's involvement. Ground forces are doing the largest part of the job.



> Never heard of that, most likely isn't true either.


You never heard of it as this doesn't interest you as much as it interests him. Your main interest is the situation in Egypt and Gaza.



> Full blown sectarian war is last thing we need.


It's a full blown war already, Those who joined ISIL have chosen a side, killing them is not sectarian it's killing the enemy as people from all religious group are participating in the fight against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> No this isn't a victory. This is just to show who was involved. The victory will be when the entire tribes which joined in this operation are wiped out from the area with all their properties being confiscated.
> 
> Many of the students which were running away were actually killed by the locals as they approached them and begged to hide in their homes. These locals would take out their guns and execute the men.
> 
> But the PMF are just on the outskirts of these areas. Soon enough every living human in the area will be dead. The terrorists lucky enough to escape will never see their homes again.
> 
> As for what will happen to the men in the video, we all know, they probably are dead already. AAH aren't known to hand over prisoners to the corrupt iraqi government which will probably have them released under a "national reconciliation" deal.


Can you tell me why would you even answer this guy or care t answer him.

This one is full of shit. PLease keep posting your news, let's know what's going on.

let the popular mobilization wipe these scums in silent.


----------



## 1000

Breaking: Jordan moves “thousands” of troops to Iraq border « Hot Air


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> They cleared Diyala without American support, you overestimate America's involvement. Ground forces are doing the largest part of the job.



ISIS reached Baghdad, if it wasn't for US army 'belt line' they would've conquered it. What halted their ground offensive was US air power. This was observed by everyone.



Malik Alashter said:


> Can you tell me why would you even answer this guy or care t answer him.
> 
> This one is full of shit. PLease keep posting your news, let's know what's going on.
> 
> let the popular mobilization wipe these scums in silent.



You posted threads about ISIS targeting tribes. Now you are advocating and assuring us that pro-government militia will also do same thing. That's double standard and backwards. Not sure you're stating that. Better to let Jordanian and Iraqi army do operation to ensure no more tensions in Iraq. 

If you are saying this for intimidation, why aim it at me. I'm not Iraqi, you want to intimidate your own citizens which is foolish. Or are you directing message at Sunni Arabs? Because that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> ISIS reached Baghdad, if it wasn't for US army 'belt line' they would've conquered it. What halted their ground offensive was US air power. This was observed by everyone.



They couldn't even take the tiny town Amirli which was besieged by ISIS. Amirli has a Shi'a Turkmen majority, everyone even kids and women took up arms. That's how incapable they are when resistance is shown from a city hence you don't see them anywhere in the South. Yet they would've taken Baghdad you say because the western media was stating that all over the place simply to reach viewers.

Amirli siege lasted for over 2 months yet they couldn't enter it.
Siege of Amirli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> They couldn't even take the tiny town Amirli which was besieged by ISIS. Amirli has a Shi'a Turkmen majority, everyone even kids and women took up arms. That's how incapable they are when resistance is shown from a city hence you don't see them anywhere in the South. Yet they would've taken Baghdad you say because the western media was stating that all over the place simply to reach viewers.
> 
> Amirli siege lasted for over 2 months yet they couldn't enter it.
> Siege of Amirli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



As I said, when US air support came, along with Iranian forces. Combined with Peshmarga armed by Germany, plus local militias. They managed to counter ISIS. Prior to period of air support ISIS was gaining on all fronts in Iraq. The Baghdad Belt which isn't actually in the heart of capital but on towns bordering it was the red line where US would provide Apache support and in certain cases that occurred. I don't overestimate ISIS. ISIS was able to do what it did because divisions in Iraqi society and corruption in Iraqi government. In my opinion all the militias have poor to okay training.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> As I said, when US air support came, along with Iranian forces. Combined with Peshmarga armed by Germany, plus local militias. They managed to counter ISIS. Prior to period of air support ISIS was gaining on all fronts in Iraq. The Baghdad Belt which isn't actually in the heart of capital but on towns bordering it was the red line where US would provide Apache support and in certain cases that occurred. I don't overestimate ISIS. ISIS was able to do what it did because divisions in Iraqi society and corruption in Iraqi government. In my opinion all the militias have poor to okay training.



There's no Iranian forces besides advisers in the country though. As for air strikes, like you said they're of supportive role to ground forces. They degrade and enforce ISIL to split up thus making it harder for them to carry out large offensive operations. However even without air strikes or any foreign help, there's no way they can advance into southern territory where the locals won't welcome them. We've seen that in the tiny besieged town of Amirli. All they can do in such territories is send suicide bombers. Unfortunately Mosul will have to endure the suicide bombers chapter again after it is liberated unless there's some cleansing of terrorist supporters which you will label as sectarian.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> There's no Iranian forces besides advisers in the country though. As for air strikes, like you said they're of supportive role to ground forces. They degrade and enforce ISIL to split up thus making it harder for them to carry out large offensive operations. However even without air strikes or any foreign help, there's no way they can advance into southern territory where the locals won't welcome them. We've seen that in the tiny besieged town of Amirli. All they can do in such territories is send suicide bombers. Unfortunately Mosul will have to endure the suicide bombers chapter again after it is liberated unless there's some cleansing of terrorist supporters which you will label as sectarian.



I do agree that Baghdad would have been much more difficult to attack. I was just making point that air power helped shatter their offensives(even if temporary) and enabled Peshmarga/Hashd Sha3bi to go on counteroffensive. Now it work of ground forces to retake territories.


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Breaking: Jordan moves “thousands” of troops to Iraq border « Hot Air


Let the big game starts...


----------



## Falcon29

@Ceylal @Serpentine @al-Hasani @Dr.Thrax 

After the recent bombings according to some reports 120 killed today in Ghouta if I'm correct from barrel bombing Jaysh Al Islam said they will shell Damascus targets with 1000 rockets. Not sure if this is true or it will actually happen. But conflict is only seeming to intensify in violence. And of course sectarianism. 

There are reports that Iranian General said killing of Sunnis is halal and their women are halal(as in rape). If this is true then Iranians are losing their mind and they will cause tragedy in this region. Arabs are patient because the regimes want to, not the people. Again if this is true the patience will be lost in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS conquer Baghdad . Baghdad has a population of 7+ million, including nearly 5 million shia. Do you think they IS will enter without resistance. As for getting close to Baghdad, the baghdad belt has always been control by terrorists, but they can't move towards Baghdad. Baghdad belt is the source of all the terrorism in the capital.

As for the "PMF" they started to operate a few months after the call for mobilization. The number of volunteers was high and needed a strong structure to support the operations. 

Even now there are tens of thousands of volunteers who haven't been lucky enough to get a spot. I personally have a friend who enlisted 6 months ago and still hasn't earned a spot in the PMF, and possibly won't until 5 months from now. Lots of details not in the media. 




Falcon29 said:


> @Ceylal @Serpentine @al-Hasani @Dr.Thrax
> 
> After the recent bombings according to some reports 120 killed today in Ghouta if I'm correct from barrel bombing Jaysh Al Islam said they will shell Damascus targets with 1000 rockets. Not sure if this is true or it will actually happen. But conflict is only seeming to intensify in violence. And of course sectarianism.
> 
> There are reports that Iranian General said killing of Sunnis is halal and their women are halal(as in rape). If this is true then Iranians are losing their mind and they will cause tragedy in this region. Arabs are patient because the regimes want to, not the people. Again if this is true the patience will be lost in near future.



Military generals aren't religous scholars to give "fatwas" or deciding what's halal and what's haram. As for barrel bombing vs mortars it's a natural consequence of insisting on war. Many of the frontlines are in stalemate and now each side is trying to kill as much from the other side as possible. 

Opposition fires rockets, SAA retaliates with areal bombings on random targets. In the end 90% of the casualties are civilians with no near end in site. Right now both sides see the areas of control as "enemy territory" in which they try to justify killing civilians in these areas. Even Sunni areas under government control are seen as "enemy territory".



Ceylal said:


> Let the big game starts...


Well they did have a few mortars fall near the Jordanian border guards , no casualties though. 
I doubt they will enter Iraq though. Although I wouldn't mind if they attack IS held towns in the car east. 

It will be a mess for the ground troops though, they have no experience on how to fight house to house battles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Alshawi1234 

At least you're admitting its both sides. Good on you. Still something that doesn't have political solution that we the people know about.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alshawi1234 said:


> Opposition fires rockets, SAA retaliates with areal bombings on random targets. In the end 90% of the casualties are civilians with no near end in site. Right now both sides see the areas of control as "enemy territory" in which they try to justify killing civilians in these areas. Even Sunni areas under government control are seen as "enemy territory".


Nope, Rebels don't attack randomly. If they did there would be thousands of casulaties dead from them, yet only 1,600 died in total from rebel shelling. 79,000 from Assad.

Anyways, I hope Iraqi government gets toppled or reformed. They are continuing the cycle of oppression, first shiites oppress Sunnis, then Secularists oppress Shiites and Sunnis (Saddam, but he's a "sunni" in Shiite eyes) and then Shiites oppress Sunnis. If this cycle is ever going to stop, it will stop terrorism. Period. But if you continue to subjugate people people will go to extremes. Perfect example: IS. They didn't have much support in Iraq, and have only gained some support in both Iraq and Syria because both of those have local populations oppressed by the governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope, Rebels don't attack randomly. If they did there would be thousands of casulaties dead from them, yet only 1,600 died in total from rebel shelling. 79,000 from Assad.
> 
> Anyways, I hope Iraqi government gets toppled or reformed. They are continuing the cycle of oppression, first shiites oppress Sunnis, then Secularists oppress Shiites and Sunnis (Saddam, but he's a "sunni" in Shiite eyes) and then Shiites oppress Sunnis. If this cycle is ever going to stop, it will stop terrorism. Period. But if you continue to subjugate people people will go to extremes. Perfect example: IS. They didn't have much support in Iraq, and have only gained some support in both Iraq and Syria because both of those have local populations oppressed by the governments.



Actually the "IS" population were originally mostly Baathists who over the time turned into "Islamist jihadists" as alqaeda fighters started go flock into Iraq to fight off the post Saddam iraqi government. These same groups over the time turned from Baathist to Alqaeda to IS. The main reason was because the Shias in he government were corrupt and allowed these groups to grow and also emptied the prisons of terrorists as part of the "national reconciliation"in 2008. These prisoners eventually formed IS after graduating as criminals in prison.

So the real reason why terrorism in Iraq exists is because our stupid govenment didn't get rid of terrorists when they had the chance as a result of corruption and American pressure for "inclusive" government. Plus the politicians were busy stealing what they could.

About the casualties, it's only because the terrorists groups in Syria don't have bigger bombs, if they did they wouldn't hesitate to use them.

Talk about the "oppression" of Sunnis in Iraq, that's pretty foolish. Iraq is fighting terrorism the same way the Egyption, Libyan, Jordanian and other arab armies are.

The fact that these terrorist happen to be sunnis is a big shame and it just means that sunnis are not doing enough to counter terrorism within their ranks, it's not exactly a justification as you try to portray it.

The salafization of Sunnis has gone along way since the last century, as a result we have a generation of terrorists and would be killers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alshawi1234 said:


> Actually the "IS" population were originally mostly Baathists who over the time turned into "Islamist jihadists" as alqaeda fighters started go flock into Iraq to fight off the post Saddam iraqi government. These same groups over the time turned from Baathist to Alqaeda to IS. The main reason was because the Shias in he government were corrupt and allowed these groups to grow and also emptied the prisons of terrorists as part of the "national reconciliation"in 2008. These prisoners eventually formed IS after graduating as criminals in prison.
> 
> So the real reason why terrorism in Iraq exists is because our stupid govenment didn't get rid of terrorists when they had the chance as a result of corruption and American pressure for "inclusive" government. Plus the politicians were busy stealing what they could.
> 
> About the casualties, it's only because the terrorists groups in Syria don't have bigger bombs, if they did they wouldn't hesitate to use them.
> 
> Talk about the "oppression" of Sunnis in Iraq, that's pretty foolish. Iraq is fighting terrorism the same way the Egyption, Libyan, Jordanian and other arab armies are.
> 
> The fact that these terrorist happen to be sunnis is a big shame and it just means that sunnis are not doing enough to counter terrorism within their ranks, it's not exactly a justification as you try to portray it.
> 
> The salafization of Sunnis has gone along way since the last century, as a result we have a generation of terrorists and would be killers.


Oh, so you want to execute every Sunni now? I guess you haven't heard of rehabilitation, either.
We don't use big bombs because we're not retarded. We use smaller, relatively accurate (but still inaccurate enough to cause misfires, overshot/undershot, etc.)
LOL
Salafization? What do you have against Salafis now? Want to execute all of them too?
How about this, shove your opinion up your ***, you uncultured swine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> At least you're admitting its both sides. Good on you. Still something that doesn't have political solution that we the people know about.


Well, what make it that way is the pigs of nusra and their kind they have no limit to commit their crimes!. When you attack civilian ruthlessly then make no mistake that the others going to retaliate its tit for tat there is no prophet Mohammed or imam Ali PBUT. Its a dirty war no doubt that innocent people lost and still loose their life because of it.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so you want to execute every Sunni now? I guess you haven't heard of rehabilitation, either.
> We don't use big bombs because we're not retarded. We use smaller, relatively accurate (but still inaccurate enough to cause misfires, overshot/undershot, etc.)
> LOL
> Salafization? What do you have against Salafis now? Want to execute all of them too?
> How about this, shove your opinion up your ***, you uncultured swine.


Great, Alshawi smart he knew how to reply to you. Wait the Sunnis going to annihilate your metamorphosis Salafis. For their crimes against Islam and Muslims.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Malik Alashter said:


> Well, what make it that way is the pigs of nusra and their kind they have no limit to commit their crimes!. When you attack civilian ruthlessly then make no mistake that the others going to retaliate its tit for tat there is no prophet Mohammed or imam Ali PBUT. Its a dirty war no doubt that innocent people lost and still loose their life because of it.


So Assad is justified in killing civilians because Nusra killed a few? You'd make a great oppressor, bibi and Assad would be proud.


Malik Alashter said:


> Great, Alshawi smart he knew how to reply to you. Wait the Sunnis going to annihilate your metamorphosis Salafis. For their crimes against Islam and Muslims.


Sunnis or Shias? Because last I checked Sunnis are perfectly fine with Salafis, because Salafis don't bomb Sunnis, steal from Sunnis, and rape Sunni women. I say this as a Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alqaeda/ nusra, IS, Boko haram, Abu sayaf, Taliban are all a result of salafization of Sunnis, do you imply that they are somehow good in any way?

And the salafist which do not support these groups usually support other extremest groups such as the various terrorist groups in Syria. You seem like a great example of what I mean.

You don't support IS only because they fight other terrorists groups in Syria, but in reality you fully support their war against Shias as we can tell. 

the rest of your comment is a joke.

As for the Syrian revolution, the armed groups STARTED as extremists and some of the FSA decided to become "moderate" for US support later on. It seems your lot forget the anthem of the revolution when it first started. Many people try to put the blame on Assad for allowing extremism to grow, the truth is the complete opposite.






As for Salafist jihadis not hurting mainstream Sunnis, that is totally natural. Except when the interest clash that's when hardcore salafists start killing mainstream Sunnis as we see in Syria, Egypt, Somalia, Yemen, and even IS's attempt to eradicate some of the Iraqi Sunni tribes.

--------


Updates on the situation.

Rumors about a large scale operation set to begin in Sallahidden or Kirkuk, or maybe both.

30 Iraqi forces killed near Tikrit in a double suicide bombings

100 IS killed near baiji, including an IS propoganda man known as "asad baiji" on twitter.

Some families start returning to the liberated areas in Diyala after a thorough ID check. Some of the returning Sunni residents have decided to arm against any possible IS attack and have since been cooperative with the Iraqi security forces.


IS claims to have captured three spies belonging to the popular mobilization forces in Mosul. That ispretty weird considering there are no Shia in Mosul and the men captured are all Sunni.

Warning, graphic material at the end of the video. Just another scare tactic which seems to have no affect anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> There are reports that Iranian General said killing of Sunnis is halal and their women are halal(as in rape).


Please cut the nonsense. you accuse others of lying, while stating the most ridiculous lies. Are you changing your attitude again, for like hundredth time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sunnis or Shias? Because last I checked Sunnis are perfectly fine with Salafis, because Salafis don't bomb Sunnis, steal from Sunnis, and rape Sunni women. I say this as a Sunni.



Salafis bomb Sunnis all over the place, look at Yemen, look at all the suicide bombings in Mosul before ISIL controlled it, as soon as they took control no more bombings. Look at the bombings of Amman hotel in 2005, Riyadh bombings. Massacre of 100+ ( mostly Sunni ) kids in Peshawar.

All the massacres of Sunnis in Algerian villages by FIS,GIP Islamists whatever they call themselves.

The list will be endless if I took more effort. Doesn't mean all Salafis are like that, but many support those acts.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Salafis bomb Sunnis all over the place, look at Yemen, look at all the suicide bombings in Mosul before ISIL controlled it, as soon as they took control no more bombings. Look at the bombings of Amman hotel in 2005, Riyadh bombings. Massacre of 100+ ( mostly Sunni ) kids in Peshawar.
> 
> All the massacres of Sunnis in Algerian villages by FIS,GIP Islamists whatever they call themselves.
> 
> The list will be endless if I took more effort. Doesn't mean all Salafis are like that, but many support those acts.



Daesh and all other terrorist groups do not have any religion first of all. Nor a sect. If you are really that desperate to attach them to a sect (they reject all sects and claim to be the only ones that are upon the haqq - truth) then Qutbism or adherents to Jihadism would be much more accurate.

Qutbism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jihadism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are probably 1-2 million Salafis or more in Europe alone and 99,9% of them are peaceful people albeit conservative Muslims. @TankMan is the only self-proclaimed Salafi that I know about on this forum. Yet he is one of the better posters.

*Leaders*
- *Leader* *Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
- *Deputy leader in Iraq* *Abu Muslim al-Turkmani* *†* [12][13]
- *Deputy leader in Syria* *Abu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
- *Head of Military Shura* *Abu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
- *Spokesman* *Abu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
- *Field commander* *Abu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]




*Leader* *Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]



 (dead)
*Deputy leader in Iraq* *Abu Muslim al-Turkmani* *†* [12][13]




*Deputy leader in Syria* *Abu Ali al-Anbari*[13]




*Head of Military Shura* *Abu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]




*Spokesman* *Abu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]




*Field commander* *Abu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]

All of them Iraqis outside of Al-Adnani (Syrian) and Abu Omar al-Shishani who is half Chechen and half Georgian apparently.

To all those saying that Daesh somehow came out of the blue from neighboring countries, lol.

That fucked up organization is the result of 35 years of Iraq being in chaos, wars, oppressive regimes etc. which all fostered violence like nothing else and gave birth to such monsters. Add a bit of religious or any brainwashing and you have a potent toxic blend.

Now the retards want to combat those retards with other militant retards (supposedly "Shias") thinking that this will solve the problems of the Iraqi society and social and political components. Just lol.

Of course the US and the West will have to "save" the mess from falling apart or add more insult to injury. Let's us see and hope for the best at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Daesh and all other terrorist groups do not have any religion first of all. Nor a sect. If you are really that desperate to attach them to a sect (they reject all sects and claim to be the only ones that are upon the haqq - truth) then Qutbism or adherents to Jihadism would be much more accurate.
> 
> There are probably 1-2 million Salafis or more in Europe alone and 99,9% of them are peaceful people albeit conservative Muslims. @TankMan is the only self-proclaimed Salafi that I know about on this forum. Yet he is one of the better posters.
> 
> *Leaders*
> - *Leader* *Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
> - *Deputy leader in Iraq* *Abu Muslim al-Turkmani* *†* [12][13]
> - *Deputy leader in Syria* *Abu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
> - *Head of Military Shura* *Abu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
> - *Spokesman* *Abu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
> - *Field commander* *Abu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leader* *Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
> 
> 
> 
> (dead)
> *Deputy leader in Iraq* *Abu Muslim al-Turkmani* *†* [12][13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deputy leader in Syria* *Abu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Head of Military Shura* *Abu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spokesman* *Abu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Field commander* *Abu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]
> 
> All of them Iraqis outside of Al-Adnani (Syrian) and Abu Omar al-Shishani who is half Chechen and half Georgian apparently.
> 
> To all those saying that Daesh somehow came out of the blue from neighboring countries, lol.
> 
> That fucked up organization is the result of 35 years of Iraq being in chaos, wars, oppressive regimes etc. which all fostered violence like nothing else and gave birth to such monsters. Add a bit of religious or any brainwashing and you have a potent toxic blend.
> 
> Now the retards want to combat those retards with other militant retards (supposedly "Shias") thinking that this will solve the problems of the Iraqi society and social and political components. Just lol.




You can say ISIS have no religion but they deeply believe in Salafis and the influential figures of this ideology. Moreover Salafis that use violence to enforce their ideology on others are terrorist trash, they kill Sunnis day and night unlike what @Dr.Thrax claimed.

Anyhow Salafis are not 1 united group that believe the same, many have disagreements and are enemies. We even saw this in Syria between Nusra & ISIS.

Now I gave many examples and those can be proven, if you'd remove all Salafis from the middle east there would be far less terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> You can say ISIS have no religion but they deeply believe in Salafis and the influential figures of this ideology. Moreover Salafis that use violence to enforce their ideology on others are terrorist trash, they kill Sunnis day and night unlike what @Dr.Thrax claimed.
> 
> Now I gave many examples and those can be proven, if you'd remove all Salafis from the middle east there would be far less terrorism.



Define Salafism for me? From what I know there are many different variations just like you have dozens of variations in other Muslim sects be it Sunni or Shia Islam.

Why are you telling me that they are trash? We all know that. I just don't consider them to have any religion let alone a Muslim sect. Looking at their actions alone should confirm this fallacy.

Just because they proclaim to be upon the haqq it does not mean that they are. That's something all terrorists do regardless of ideology. They always claim that they are right and everyone else is wrong.

How about just retards in general or people with radical thoughts? It's not like Ba'athists and other retards (Wilayat al-Faqih etc.) have a better track record. In fact they have killed many more people.

The problem with those Jihadists is less than 30 years old. Before there was not this problem. It started with the Afghan-Soviet war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Anyways, I hope Iraqi government gets toppled or reformed. They are continuing the cycle of oppression


Opression and sectarianism, you will keep crying about this whatever they do. 'Maliki army killing civillians', now some say Abadi army like idiots. Maliki army captured a foreign Saudi ISIS member and they treated him in a civilized way, gave him water interviewed him. They'll probably release him like they release all foreigners they capture for fu*** reconciliation bullshit so people like you stop accusing them of sectarianism, that's what keeps terror alive. 


> They are continuing the cycle of oppression, If this cycle is ever going to stop, it will stop terrorism. Period.



We saw that in Libya, 'opressor' Gaddafi got taken out now you have terrorism. Algeria had to massacre terrorists to get rid of them, how will you clean ISIL from Syria ? I guess if you stop the cycle of oppressing ISIS they'll quit their terror right ?



> first shiites oppress Sunnis, then Secularists oppress Shiites and Sunnis (Saddam, but he's a "sunni" in Shiite eyes) and then Shiites oppress Sunnis.
> 
> But if you continue to subjugate people people will go to extremes. Perfect example: IS. They didn't have much support in Iraq, and have only gained some support in both Iraq and Syria because both of those have local populations oppressed by the governments.




Saddam is a Sunni indeed, who are you to call him a kaffir saying he's burning in hell ? You should have told him in his face to experience some true education








al-Hasani said:


> Define Salafism for me? From what I know there are many different variations just like you have dozens of variations in other Muslim sects be it Sunni or Shia Islam.
> 
> Why are you telling me that they are trash? We all know that. I just don't consider them to have any religion let alone a Muslim sect. Looking at their actions alone should confirm this fallacy.
> 
> Just because they proclaim to be upon the haqq it does not mean that they are. That's something all terrorists do regardless of ideology. They always claim that they are right and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> How about just retards in general or people with radical thoughts? It's not like Ba'athists and other retards (Wilayat al-Faqih etc.) have a better track record. In fact they have killed many more people.
> 
> The problem with those Jihadists is less than 30 years old. Before there was not this problem. It started with the Afghan-Soviet war.



Salafism ideology when defined with the meaning of Salafism no one sees anything wrong with it, if you look at the modern day Salafis and groups affiliated with this ideology all you find is trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Opression and sectarianism, you will keep crying about this whatever they do. 'Maliki army killing civillians', now some say Abadi army like idiots. Maliki army captured a foreign Saudi ISIS member and they treated him in a civilized way, gave him water interviewed him. They'll probably release him like they release all foreigners they capture for fu*** reconciliation bullshit so people like you stop accusing them of sectarianism, that's what keeps terror alive.
> 
> 
> We saw that in Libya, 'opressor' Gaddafi got taken out now you have terrorism. Algeria had to massacre terrorists to get rid of them, how will you clean ISIL from Syria ? I guess if you stop the cycle of oppressing ISIS they'll quit their terror right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam is a Sunni indeed, who are you to call him a kaffir saying he's burning in hell ? You should have told him in his face to experience some true education



That Saudi Arabian was a 16 year old kid. Of course they treated him fine on camera. Do you know what has happened with him since then? No. The number of Saudi Arabian prisoners in Iraq is lower than 30. Many were truck drivers going to Turkey accused of being "terrorists". There are in fact more Iraqis in prisons in KSA. Just so you know. Many sentenced to death too. So of course states will try to release their prisoners or transfer prisoners. That's something most states do outside of North Korea and maybe a few others.

Idiotic logic. Daesh being trash equals oppressive mass-murdering dictators being great. No wonder that the ME is struggling with that logic.

All those problems are bound in social, political and economic reasons. Unemployment and marginalization breeding more terrorists/criminals than anything else regardless of sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

That's because they don't follow the teachings. You are probably not going to tell me that you believe that extremist/retards be it Daesh or those 50-100 demonstrating in European capitals every year are representatives of the sect that they claim to follow?

The teachings of the Salaf were/are Islamic. After all those people are the best generation of Muslims and lived among the Prophet Muhammad (saws). Most of our knowledge about the Sunnah derive from them. Goes for all sects of Islam today.
They were not perfect but nobody is and especially not back then. Still they did nothing of what those retards are doing.

So, yes I disagree with them being connected to Islam or any sect in Islam. One thing is what they claim and another thing is what they do.

It's not a secret that all known clerics regardless of sect have condemned them and similar terrorist groups a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> That Saudi Arabian was a 16 year old kid. Of course they treated him fine on camera. Do you know what has happened with him since then? No. The number of Saudi Arabian prisoners in Iraq is lower than 30. Many were truck drivers going to Turkey accused of being "terrorists". There are in fact more Iraqis in prisons in KSA. Just so you know. Many sentenced to death too. So of course states will try to release their prisoners or transfer prisoners. That's something most states do outside of North Korea and maybe a few others.
> 
> Idiotic logic. Daesh bad equals oppressive mass-murdering dictators being great. No wonder that the ME is struggling with that logic.



18 year old I heard, 1996. But yes I don't agree with killing him, looks like a confused kid anyway did you hear him during the interview, he was studying Sharia law and got brainwashed by trash like Wesal TV addicts, maybe it was @Rakan.SA himself. As for true (hardcore) terrorists they shouldn't be released neither imprisoned.

Ye but the Iraqis in Saudi prisons are there for little things, not paying a fine or something like that. Not terrorism.



> All those problems are bound in social, political and economic reasons. Unemployment and marginalization breeding more terrorists/criminals than anything else regardless of sect.


No not all, you forget the ideology they follow is the problem itself. Unemployment, marginalization and other stuff can push others to take a violent path but you forget how many people living in the safe free west are drawn to the ideology. The overused excuse of 'they were being oppressed' to justify groups like ISIL won't pass.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> 18 year old I heard, 1996. But yes I don't agree with killing him, looks like a confused kid anyway did you hear him during the interview, he was studying Sharia law and got brainwashed by trash like Wesal TV addicts, maybe it was @Rakan.SA himself. As for true (hardcore) terrorists they shouldn't be released neither imprisoned.
> 
> Ye but the Iraqis in Saudi prisons are there for little things, not paying a fine or something like that. Not terrorism.
> 
> 
> No not all, you forget the ideology they follow is the problem itself. Unemployment, marginalization and other stuff can push others to take a violent path but you forget how many people living in the safe free west are drawn to the ideology. The overused excuse of 'they were being oppressed' to justify groups like ISIL won't pass.



I don't recall how old he was. It was clear that it was a kid that just arrived after being brainwashed on the internet. I doubt that he could even fight let alone killed anyone. There are probably many of such cases. Especially from the thousands of people from Europe who are likely never to have received any military training and obviously not killed anyone before.

@Rakan.SA does not support Daesh nor is he against the regular Shia. He is against the teachings of leading Shia clerics who are doing their brainwashing too and who have similar channels.

As seen here below;






Well, I don't think that murder, drug trafficking etc. are "little things". Fact of the matter is that transferring prisoners is normal. Besides all Daesh members caught are likely executed on the spot nowadays. I don't care about them anyway. Of course it's sad when we are dealing with such young people who get brainwashed but on the other hand I also believe that you must use your brain.

Yes, a murderous ideology is part of the problem. Still the main problems are found due to social, political and economic hardships. Ideology alone cannot explain it. If so you would have 2 million terrorists (as many as there are Salafis) in Europe or more waiting to blow themselves up but somehow this does not happen. Since 9/11 there have been how many terrorist attacks blamed on "Muslims"? Less than 10 and there are 40 million Muslims in Europe. You make the conclusions after reading this.

There is no justification. Besides I was talking about terrorism overall and there are dozens of terrorist groups in the ME and even whole regimes that could be called this depending on who you ask. Crime too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I don't think that murder, drug trafficking etc. are "little things". Fact of the matter is that transferring prisoners is normal. Besides all Daesh members caught are likely executed on the spot nowadays. I don't care about them anyway. Of course it's sad when we are dealing with such young people who get brainwashed but on the other hand I also believe that you must use your brain.


Don't know what they're in jail for, various things but can't be equal to terrorist crimes. Murder and large amount of drug transfer are most likely the worst crimes but they exist in all countries. You can kill criminals who deserve it, that's not my problem.



> Yes, a murderous ideology is part of the problem. Still the main problems are found due to social, political and economic hardships. Ideology alone cannot explain it. If so you would have 2 million terrorists (as many as there are Salafis) in Europe or more waiting to blow themselves up but somehow this does not happen. Since 9/11 there have been how many terrorist attacks blamed on "Muslims"? Less than 10 and there are 40 million Muslims in Europe. You make the conclusions after reading this.
> 
> There is no justification. Besides I was talking about terrorism overall and there are dozens of terrorist groups in the ME and even whole regimes that could be called this depending on who you ask. Crime too.



Of course, if some Salafis had a better life why would they bring themselves in the path of being killed except for a tiny brainwashed minority. But there are many poor people on earth, not all start terrorizing randomly so the ideology remains a major problem. But we got someone here telling us Salafis don't commit crimes on Sunnis, should educate him about the recent history of their terrorism on Sunnis. Start in Algeria and work your way to the East all the way to Pakistan.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Don't know what they're in jail for, various things but can't be equal to terrorist crimes. Murder and large amount of drug transfer are most likely the worst crimes but they exist in all countries. You can kill criminals who deserve it, that's not my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if some Salafis had a better life why would they bring themselves in the path of being killed except for a tiny brainwashed minority. But there are many poor people on earth, not all start terrorizing randomly so the ideology remains a major problem. But we got someone here telling us Salafis don't commit crimes on Sunnis, should educate him about the recent history of their terrorism on Sunnis. Start in Algeria and work your way to the East all the way to Pakistan.



I was just saying that exchanging prisoners is normal state procedure. Especially among neighbors. I also believe that execution is the only solution for hardcore terrorists and criminals. Especially if they have been proven to have killed people. After that Allah (swt) will deal with them and he is after all the most gracious and most merciful as we Muslims believe.

Actually it's also a myth that the most hardcore terrorists are unemployed social retards. In fact most seem to be well off. For instance almost every single 9/11 attacker was educated and many were successful in their jobs apparently.

My only problem with your logic is that you equal an ideology/sect and paint it over with red paint just because a tiny minority of it's SUPPOSED adherents do bad stuff. Mostly actions that have nothing to do with their religion or sect.

In general I have a problem with that. Especially when it is so obvious for every sane and non-biased person that those terrorists have little to do with Islam.

Anyway I don't have to defend any sect or ideology. I am just a regular Sunni Muslim of the Shafi'i fiqh although I take inspiration from all sects if I find something that I agree with or find spiritually enhancing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Some Jordanian officials visit Iraq minister of defense. recently they mobilized a few thousand soldiers to the border maybe it has to do with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

1000 said:


> You can say ISIS have no religion but they deeply believe in Salafis and the influential figures of this ideology. Moreover Salafis that use violence to enforce their ideology on others are terrorist trash, they kill Sunnis day and night unlike what @Dr.Thrax claimed.
> 
> Anyhow Salafis are not 1 united group that believe the same, many have disagreements and are enemies. We even saw this in Syria between Nusra & ISIS.
> 
> Now I gave many examples and those can be proven, if you'd remove all Salafis from the middle east there would be far less terrorism.



Dude, you don't even know what the word 'Salafi' means, so stop embarrassing yourself. A Salafi is the label given to anyone who does not follow all the modern sectarianism, mullahs, politically-influenced sectarian mullahs and all that bull and instead prefer to directly follow the Quran, Hadiths and the Prophet's companions and their teachings.

Those can be and are twisted around by some people, Salafis and non-Salafis alike. The only difference is that Salafism allows for open debate a lot more since we don't have to do any taqleed, i.e we don't strictly obey any Imam's interpretation.


1000 said:


> Salafism ideology when defined with the meaning of Salafism no one sees anything wrong with it, if you look at the modern day Salafis and groups affiliated with this ideology all you find is trash.


I don't even like or use the label of 'Salafi' and refuse to identify with any sect, but guess what that makes me? A ghair-muqallid, or, in layman's terms, a Salafi. And no, not all 'modern-day' Salafis are involved in ''trash''.

Grabbing one whole sect or group and blaming it is bigoted and plain wrong. One of the biggest terrorist groups, the Taliban, are Hanafi sunnis - practically the opposite of Salafi. I can name a couple of dozen more non-Salafi terrorist groups. Does that mean anything? No, it does not and should not. Terrorists are terrorists, regardless of what ideology they claim to follow.

This label you keep using only helps Mullahs achieve their political goals, consequently dividing Muslims. If I were to disagree with a Molvi on anything, the first thing he'll do is label me a Salafi or ''Wahabi'' and then avoid the argument entirely - I'm speaking from experience and I'm sure many others would have had similar experiences.

If you'd remove all the humans from Earth there would be far less terrorism too - start with yourself if you're that keen to do it.

_''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided'' _[Quran 3:103]

_''Surely they who divided their religion into parts and became sects, you have no concern with them; their affair is only with Allah, then He will inform them of what they did.'' _[Quran 6:159]



al-Hasani said:


> All those problems are bound in social, political and economic reasons. Unemployment and marginalization breeding more terrorists/criminals than anything else regardless of sect.


Perfectly true and summed up. As for those who are well off yet fall into such traps, terrorist groups tend to attract psychopaths from everywhere - and some of those can be well off. But ultimately, the truth is that the majority of the actual fighters are uneducated fools recruited from poverty and brainwashed into terrorism, like this guy:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Salafism is a sect and sometimes an influential ideology just as all the other Islamic sects are. Some people claim to follow the "Alsalaf alsalih" while refusing to be named salafi, while others are just Sunnis from other sects ideologically influenced by the scholars of Salafism. For me, I see Salafism as nothing more than a neo-ummayid ideology renewed by Ibn Tamiya and Mohammed ibn Abdul-Wahab.
Saying that Salafist follow the original Sunna is ludicrous since all the other madhab a claim the same. But they take the Sunna from different scholars (hanafi, shaafii, Maliki,Hanbali, Imami(Shia))

Since the Salafist was a reformist ideology spread by Mohamed ibn Abdul Wahab, it wouldn't be politically wrong to call them Wahabi...
If you read their books you can clearly see their corrupt ideology calling for killing, hate and takfir of other Muslims including even some Sunni madhabs. The hate for the prophets family and their Shia is especially evident. That's other than the corrupt religious thoughts such as tajsim (giving Allah physical attributes) and other ideas such as calling to follow the government whether he is just or not.. Besides many other corrupt ideas. The result of terrorism is because of such ideologies which started growing since the Umayids dynasty and are not exactly new. Ibn tamiya was just a nasibi who tried to renew the ummayid creed, as for Mohammed ibn Abdul Wahab, he was a jahil and brought nothing new from himself, he just read the works of ibn tamiyah and kept renewing it and adding to them.

For the record, Mohamed ibn Abdul Wahab didn't come from an extremist family, even his brother and father were against his work. The fact that his father died while he was angry with him should be enough.

The majority of mainstream Sunnis who aren't influenced by Salafism in fact have major issues with Mohamed ibn Abdul Wahab and ibn Tamiya. We can clearly witness that with the anti-MB Sunnis in the Middle East who shun These two scholars openly.

--------
As for IS not belonged to any religion. I may agree that it had quite a bit of political influence. But the fact that their supporters are ALL Sunnis, the members are Sunnis, they claim to get their justifications from what they do from Sunnism, they claim to fight for Sunnis and so on.... If it looks like a duck and sound like a duck, it may be a handicap duck but it still is a duck.

Even when you go on Aljazeera, you can clearly tell that over 75% of the viewers sympathize with IS. The majority of comments and likes/dislikes justify the killing of civilians in Iraq, they try to jusitify the killing of Egyption, Libyan soldiers. They even justified the burning of Kasasbeh. We all know that Aljazeera is seen as the voice of Sunnis/MB in the Arab world.

------------------------------




UPDATES on the situation.

IS sources claimed a large operation against Iraqi army positions near Tikrit, they claimed that there are 50 dead and wounded from the Iraqi security forces as well as burning at least 8 Iraqi army vehicles as a result of the operations. As usually they don't publish their casualties. 4 suicide bombers were involved.

Iraqi army takes over the route connecting Hawijia to Baiji and Nineveh province, drawing the way for a possible assault on both areas from south Baiji and east Hawija.

Coalition airstrikes are said to have killed dozens of terrorists in Hawija and daqouq in Kirkuk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Alshawi1234 said:


> Salafism is a sect and sometimes an influential ideology just as all the other Islamic sects are. Some people claim to follow the "Alsalaf alsalih" while refusing to be named salafi, while others are just Sunnis from other sects indeologically influenced by the scholars of Salafism. For me, I see Salafism as nothing more than a neo-ummayid ideology renewed by ibn tamiya and Mohammed ibn Abdul-Wahab.
> Saying that Salafist follow the original Sunna is ludicrous since all the other madhab a claim the same. But they take the Sunna from different scholar (hanafi, shaafii, Maliki,Hanbali, imamia(Shia).
> 
> Since the Salafist was a reformist ideology spread by Mohamed ibn Abdul Wahab, it would be politically wrong to call them Wahabi...
> If you read their books you can clearly see their corrupt ideology calling for killing, hate and takfir of other Muslims including even some Sunni madhabs. The hate for the prophets family and their Shia is especially evident. That's other than the corrupt religious thoughts such as tajsim (giving Allah physical attributes) and other ideas such as calling to follow the government whether he is just or not.. Besides many other corrupt ideas. The result of terrorism is because of such ideologies which started growing since the Umayids dynasty and are not exactly new. Ibn tamiya was just a nasibi who tried to renew the ummayid creed, as for Mohammed ibn Abdul Wahab, he was a jahil and brought nothing new from himself, he just read the works of ibn tamiyah and kept renewing it and adding to them.
> 
> For the record, Mohamed ibn Abdul Wahab didn't come from an extremist family, even his brother and father were against his work. The fact that his father died while he was angry with him should be enough.
> 
> The majority of mainstream Sunnis who aren't influenced by Salafism in fact have major issues with Mohamed ibn Abdul Wahab and ibn Tamiya. We can clearly witness that with the anti-MB Sunnis in the Middle East who shun These two scholars openly.
> 
> --------
> As for IS not belonged to any religion. I may agree that it had quite a bit of political influence. But the fact that their supporters are ALL Sunnis, the members are Sunnis, they claim to get their justifications from what they do from Sunnism, they claim to fight for Sunnis and so on.... If it looks like a duck and sound like a duck, it may be a handicap duck but it still is a duck.
> 
> Even when you go on Aljazeera, you can clearly tell that over 75% of the viewers sympathize with IS. The majority of comments and likes/dislikes justify the killing of civilians in Iraq, they try to jusitify the killing of Egyption, Libyan soldiers. They even justified the burning of Kasasbeh. We all know that Aljazeera is seen as the voice of Sunnis/MB in the Arab world.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATES on the situation.
> 
> IS sources claimed a large operation against Iraqi army positions near Tikrit, they claimed that there are 50 dead and wounded from the Iraqi security forces as well as burning at least 8 Iraqi army vehicles as a result of the operations. As usually they don't publish their casualties. 4 suicide bombers were involved.
> 
> Iraqi army takes over the route connecting Hawijia to Baiji and Nineveh province, drawing the way for a possible assault on both areas from south Baiji and east Hawija.
> 
> Coalition airstrikes are said to have killed dozens of terrorists in Hawija and daqouq in Kirkuk.



Very in-depth and thoughtful post.


----------



## 1000

@Mussana Can you explain to me why your cousins blow themselves up in every war, everywhere I read that suicide is not allowed in Islam yet they are professionals when it comes to suicide.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Aljazeera report on PMF. As usual biased crap.


----------



## 1000

Iraq says Jordan offers all military means in IS fight - Yahoo News UK

Jordan is ready to offer all military means at its disposal to help Iraq fight the Islamic State group, Iraq's defence minister said Wednesday after meeting Amman's army chief.

*"The king of Jordan has requested that all means of the Jordanian armed forces be made available to the Iraqi army," said Khaled al-Obaidi.*

"This was confirmed by the joint chief of staff" of Jordan's armed forces, the minister said of General Mohammed al-Zaben Meshaal, who was at his side during a news conference in the Iraqi capital.

General Zaben, who also advises King Abdullah II, said he was in Baghdad to bring a message from the king that "we are in the same boat as our Iraqi brothers".

"We will do everything to defeat this group," he added.

Their statements came a week after the Islamic State group released a video in which the jihadists burned alive a Jordanian pilot captured in December when his fighter jet went down in Syria.

Jordan, a member of the US-led coalition waging air strikes against IS, promised a harsh response and has expanded its role in the campaign to include Iraq as well as Syria since the murder of pilot Maaz al-Kassasbeh.


----------



## TankMan

Alshawi1234 said:


> Saying that Salafist follow the original Sunna is ludicrous since all the other madhab a claim the same. But they take the Sunna from different scholars (hanafi, shaafii, Maliki,Hanbali, Imami(Shia))


No one is claiming that - the only claim is that they try to follow it directly while everyone else goes through an Imam, like Imam Abu Hanifa or Shafii' or Malik


Alshawi1234 said:


> If you read their books you can clearly see their corrupt ideology calling for killing, hate and takfir of other Muslims including even some Sunni madhabs. The hate for the prophets family and their Shia is especially evident. That's other than the corrupt religious thoughts such as tajsim (giving Allah physical attributes) and other ideas such as calling to follow the government whether he is just or not.. Besides many other corrupt ideas. The result of terrorism is because of such ideologies which started growing since the Umayids dynasty and are not exactly new. Ibn tamiya was just a nasibi who tried to renew the ummayid creed, as for Mohammed ibn Abdul Wahab, he was a jahil and brought nothing new from himself, he just read the works of ibn tamiyah and kept renewing it and adding to them.


Depends on whose books you read. You are completely and totally mistaken if you think that 'Salafist' is some ideology with a hive-mind. All it does is give flexibility because there's no taqleed - that's it. A sick person would use that flexibility to justify takfir and terrorism, a decent person would use it to spread tolerance and goodness - an ultra-liberal would use it to abandon restrictive Islamic principles while a mullah-mindset follower would use it to create laws and present them as Islamic. 

Circumstantial flexibility is supposed to be a key aspect in Islam anyways, so that isn't a bad thing - it's about how you use it. 

You don't need to follow Abdul Wahab's works if you don't like them, I don't - yet the label is still 'Salafi'. Muslims are obsessed with labels, that's the main issue. Everyone just has to be some Salafi, Wahabi, Barelvi, Deobandi, Shia, Sunni - then these sects have to be divided into fifty dozen jamaats and sub-sects. And those who don't want a label are just lumped into one anyways. After one label comes another and another, until it eventually reaches 'Kafir'. 

As if humans have stamps on their backsides to indicate which sect they're from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Opression and sectarianism, you will keep crying about this whatever they do. 'Maliki army killing civillians', now some say Abadi army like idiots. Maliki army captured a foreign Saudi ISIS member and they treated him in a civilized way, gave him water interviewed him. They'll probably release him like they release all foreigners they capture for fu*** reconciliation bullshit so people like you stop accusing them of sectarianism, that's what keeps terror alive.
> 
> 
> We saw that in Libya, 'opressor' Gaddafi got taken out now you have terrorism. Algeria had to massacre terrorists to get rid of them, how will you clean ISIL from Syria ? I guess if you stop the cycle of oppressing ISIS they'll quit their terror right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam is a Sunni indeed, who are you to call him a kaffir saying he's burning in hell ? You should have told him in his face to experience some true education


Maliki Army does kill civilians. Ever heard of Fallujah?
Oh yes, a country is going to become perfect right after a dictator leaves. Perfect idiot logic.
Saddam isn't a Sunni, he is a secularist, if you walked around his palaces while he was still in power you'd see women dressed like whores, and wineries. That's not Islamic.


----------



## Abii

Dr.Thrax said:


> Maliki Army does kill civilians. Ever heard of Fallujah?
> Oh yes, a country is going to become perfect right after a dictator leaves. Perfect idiot logic.
> *Saddam isn't a Sunni, he is a secularist, if you walked around his palaces while he was still in power you'd see women dressed like whores, and wineries. That's not Islamic*.


Classic Arab sunni. 

Why do you guys all have to be so radical? Why do you even live? Just go and kill yourself if life is so miserable to you.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Abii said:


> Classic Arab sunni.
> 
> Why do you guys all have to be so radical? Why do you even live? Just go and kill yourself if life is so miserable to you.


LOL
Being against prostitutes and Wineries is radical?

Anyways, as I said, I hope the Iraqi government falls, and a new inclusive government forms. Without oppressing anyone, be it Shias, Arab Sunnis, Kurdish Sunnis, etc.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Maliki Army does kill civilians. Ever heard of Fallujah?
> Oh yes, a country is going to become perfect right after a dictator leaves. Perfect idiot logic.
> Saddam isn't a Sunni, he is a secularist, if you walked around his palaces while he was still in power you'd see women dressed like whores, and wineries. That's not Islamic.



Maliki army doesn't kill civillians, show me vids of Maliki army killing civillians.
Assad is secularist as well


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Maliki army doesn't kill civillians, show me vids of Maliki army killing civillians.
> Assad is secularist as well






Which is why secularism sucks.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Which is why secularism sucks.



No AJ trash here.

Do you want me to repost Al Jazeera articles stating support for ISIL calling their suicide bombings martyrdom operations.

As for barrels, barrels are widely used in Iraq to make IED's which are used by ISIL. I can prove that with hundreds of images and vids whilst you can't show me a video where an Iraqi helicopter/aircraft is dropping barrels.

@Dr.Thrax

Brown Moses Blog: Is The Iraqi Air Force Using Improvised Barrel Bombs in Fallujah?

Here's the pic content they have of 'barrel bombs' which are IED's they made themselves in the first place. Whilst the people over there from the 'revolution' are filming day and night from A-10's to F/A-18's to helicopters they couldn't get 1 barrel dropped on camera, that means dropped from the helicopter not a barrel they laid on the ground..

It's useless to argue with you anyway, you lack knowledge about many subjects.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dr.Thrax said:


> Maliki Army does kill civilians. Ever heard of Fallujah?
> Oh yes, a country is going to become perfect right after a dictator leaves. Perfect idiot logic.
> Saddam isn't a Sunni, he is a secularist, if you walked around his palaces while he was still in power you'd see women dressed like whores, and wineries. That's not Islamic.



Maliki army is long gone buddy. Falujah needs to be wiped out along with the remaining civilians inside. They are all IS supporters anyways. You are in no positions to be blaming anyone since you support terrorism against civilians yourself. Actually you calling "death to daesh" won't last a second inside Falujah, how about you go there and see how welcoming they are towards a "free Syrian army" supporter. The entire Baghdad belt area along with Falujah is IS paradise with all 80% of the civilians supporting IS.



Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Being against prostitutes and Wineries is radical?
> You shiites change the religion more than I thought. Why don't you go bang a camel? Since Khomeini said that's okay.
> Anyways, as I said, I hope the Iraqi government falls, and a new inclusive government forms. Without oppressing anyone, be it Shias, Arab Sunnis, Kurdish Sunnis, etc.



Abi isn't a Shia to begin with. Khomeini said no such thing, that's just part of the BS they feed you. I'm sure you eat plenty of that. Third how about you go try to solve the internal fighting in Syria before you lecture about Iraq. We are witnessing the Sunnis of Syria going at each other's throats, you are definitely the last people to take advice from when it comes to Iraq.


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Maliki army is long gone buddy. Falujah needs to be wiped out along with the remaining civilians inside. They are all IS supporters anyways. You are in no positions to be blaming anyone since you support terrorism against civilians yourself. Actually you calling "death to daesh" won't last a second inside Falujah, how about you go there and see how welcoming they are towards a "free Syrian army" supporter. The entire Baghdad belt area along with Falujah is IS paradise with all 80% of the civilians supporting IS.
> 
> 
> 
> Abi isn't a Shia to begin with. Khomeini said no such thing, that's just part of the BS they feed you. I'm sure you eat plenty of that. Third how about you go try to solve the internal fighting in Syria before you lecture about Iraq. We are witnessing the Sunnis of Syria going at each other's throats, you are definitely the last people to take advice from when it comes to Iraq.



Same words of Americans and Israelis. Wipe out Fallujah. Because Fallujah gave them hell. You should use your brain and quit making foolish statements. What you wish happens won't happen. So leave aside the rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

TankMan said:


> Dude, you don't even know what the word 'Salafi' means, so stop embarrassing yourself. A Salafi is the label given to anyone who does not follow all the modern sectarianism, mullahs, politically-influenced sectarian mullahs and all that bull and instead prefer to directly follow the Quran, Hadiths and the Prophet's companions and their teachings.
> 
> Those can be and are twisted around by some people, Salafis and non-Salafis alike. The only difference is that Salafism allows for open debate a lot more since we don't have to do any taqleed, i.e we don't strictly obey any Imam's interpretation.
> 
> I don't even like or use the label of 'Salafi' and refuse to identify with any sect, but guess what that makes me? A ghair-muqallid, or, in layman's terms, a Salafi. And no, not all 'modern-day' Salafis are involved in ''trash''.
> 
> Grabbing one whole sect or group and blaming it is bigoted and plain wrong. One of the biggest terrorist groups, the Taliban, are Hanafi sunnis - practically the opposite of Salafi. I can name a couple of dozen more non-Salafi terrorist groups. Does that mean anything? No, it does not and should not. Terrorists are terrorists, regardless of what ideology they claim to follow.
> 
> This label you keep using only helps Mullahs achieve their political goals, consequently dividing Muslims. If I were to disagree with a Molvi on anything, the first thing he'll do is label me a Salafi or ''Wahabi'' and then avoid the argument entirely - I'm speaking from experience and I'm sure many others would have had similar experiences.
> 
> If you'd remove all the humans from Earth there would be far less terrorism too - start with yourself if you're that keen to do it.
> 
> _''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided'' _[Quran 3:103]
> 
> _''Surely they who divided their religion into parts and became sects, you have no concern with them; their affair is only with Allah, then He will inform them of what they did.'' _[Quran 6:159]


Fair enough. Thanks for clearing up your point of view. I will respectfully disagree with you. 


Allah has ordered us to hold firmly the rope of Allah. But what is that rope? The messenger PBUH has clarified it in the Hadith. 
" I am leaving for you two precious things and if you adhere to them both, you will never go astray after me. They are the Book of Allah and my Progeny, that is my Ahlul Bayt. The two shall never separate from each other until they come to me by the Pool (of Paradise)." 

If someone is doesn't follow a scholar, where does he get the fiqh from? Allah clearly has asked us to follow the rightous and seek out knowledge only from them. 

"Ask the people of Dhikr [the Scholars] if you don't know" 16:43

It is also made clear that each person must answer to the imam of his time. And this imam is divinely guided and not self appointed. 
_*One day We shall call every group of people by their respective Imams. (Qur’an 17:71)

"And We assigned from among them some Imams who GUIDE by Our authority since they were patient and believed firmly in Our Signs.”(Qur’an 32:24)


*_
By the way, the word Shia is also used in the quran. 
_*"And most surely Abraham was among the Shi’a of him (i.e., Noah)”(Qur’an 37:83)
*_

_*O you believe, obey Allah and obey His Messenger and those amongst you who are give supreme authority (by Allah). Qur’an (4:59)


Be careful of your duty to Allah and be with the Truthful. (Qur’an 9:119)
*_

_*(O Prophet) Lo! thou art a warner and for every community there is a guide. (Qur’an 13:7)


None touches (the depth of meaning of Qur’an) save the purified ones. (Qur’an 56:79)--------*_
-----_*It is Allah’s wish to remove all blemish from you, O Ahlul-Bayt, and purify you with a perfect purification. (Qur’an 33:33)*_

_*No one knows its interpretation except Allah and those who are firmly ground in knowledge. (Qur’an 3:7)
*
I think these verses are enough to prove that one simply does not interpret the religious according to what he wants without going back to the people with knowledge. To us Shias, these imams are the imams of ahl-ul bayt. This is supported by the hadiths of the prophet. 


-------------


Anyways I think we have gone off topic. But since it's related about the origins of terrorism, it's clear that the reason why terrorism existed was because the people took the scholars of the state as imams and ignored those who rightfully should have been followed. 
*
*_



Falcon29 said:


> Same words of Americans and Israelis. Wipe out Fallujah. Because Fallujah gave them hell. You should use your brain and quit making foolish statements. What you wish happens won't happen. So leave aside the rhetoric.



Obviously you don't know these people. Falujah is at least 80% IS supporting. Their women and children all cheer when iraqi soldiers are paraded through the city and beheaded. All the non-IS population has left the city or have been killed. 

The remaining people in Falujah are not Iraqi. They gave up their Iraqi citizenship after swearing allegiance to the "Islamic state". So Technically they are invaders in Iraqi territory. When you ask the where they are from they don't say Iraqi, instead they say "al dawla al islamiyah, wilayat al Falujah". They see Iraq as an enemy state and the Iraqi army as an "enemy" force. 

They have been responsible for the killing of thousands of Iraqi troops and also civilians who travel through the Anbar highway. Expect me to have no mercy of them, same goes for the people of Hawija, baiji, Sunnis of tel afar. These towns are close to 80% pro-IS. not even Ramadi or Mosul have this much population supporting IS.


----------



## Falcon29

@Alshawi1234 

Habibi if you Shia are the people who are truthful why did you form Abu gharib in coordination with Americans. Why don't you support an Islamic Caliphate with Sharia law? You know Ali Ibn Abi Talib enforced Sharia law? Why is majority of your people secular? Why do you care so much for Iranian interests? Is that what Prophet taught us? To fight for Iranian empire or fight for God? Why your madhab hate all Sahabah who defended Muslims from ancient Persia? Why no Shia admit Ali's sons were commanders in the war? Why do Mutah which we all know was nullified? How can Allah give Sahabah victory and open gates of Quds for them if he was against them? ISIS doesn't have to be right for Shia to be in the wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> Please cut the nonsense. you accuse others of lying, while stating the most ridiculous lies. Are you changing your attitude again, for like hundredth time?


Just like snakes changing its skin frequently not new to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Mussana said:


> How great is the difference between Suicide and Martyrdom operation and how lame can one be to club them both.
> 
> "Verily, Allah has purchased from the believers their selves and their wealth, in return for Heaven being theirs. They fight in the path of Allah and they kill and are killed " [Qur'an, 9:111]
> 
> 'suicide-operations' name was chosen by the Jews to discourage people from such endeavours. How great is the difference between one who commits suicide - because of his unhappiness, lack of patience and weakness or absence of iman and has been threatened with Hell-Fire - and between the self-sacrificer who embarks on the operation out of strength of faith and conviction, and to bring victory to Islam, by sacrificing his life for the upliftment of Allah's word!



Dying from enemy fire can be called martyrdom as well.
Whether you want to label it with martyrdom or not it remains suicide when it's you activating the trigger that kills you, very simple.



Falcon29 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> Habibi if you Shia are the people who are truthful why did you form Abu gharib in coordination with Americans. Why don't you support an Islamic Caliphate with Sharia law? You know Ali Ibn Abi Talib enforced Sharia law? Why is majority of your people secular? Why do you care so much for Iranian interests? Is that what Prophet taught us? To fight for Iranian empire or fight for God? Why your madhab hate all Sahabah who defended Muslims from ancient Persia? Why no Shia admit Ali's sons were commanders in the war? Why do Mutah which we all know was nullified? How can Allah give Sahabah victory and open gates of Quds for them if he was against them? ISIS doesn't have to be right for Shia to be in the wrong.



Why is falcon so brain damaged that he keeps changing opinions ?

I recommend @Alshawi1234 not to waste effort, just give it 48 hours and he will be pro Iran again, after that you wait 48 hours and he'll be pro ISIS.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Why is falcon so brain damaged that he keeps changing opinions ?
> 
> I recommend @Alshawi1234 not to waste effort, just give it 48 hours and he will be pro Iran again, after that you wait 48 hours and he'll be pro ISIS.



I'm pro Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## 1000

qatari sub-human blew himself up






MQ-9 above Mosul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Alshawi1234 said:


> Fair enough. Thanks for clearing up your point of view. I will respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> 
> Allah has ordered us to hold firmly the rope of Allah. But what is that rope? The messenger PBUH has clarified it in the Hadith.
> " I am leaving for you two precious things and if you adhere to them both, you will never go astray after me. They are the Book of Allah and my Progeny, that is my Ahlul Bayt. The two shall never separate from each other until they come to me by the Pool (of Paradise)."
> 
> If someone is doesn't follow a scholar, where does he get the fiqh from? Allah clearly has asked us to follow the rightous and seek out knowledge only from them.
> 
> "Ask the people of Dhikr [the Scholars] if you don't know" 16:43
> 
> It is also made clear that each person must answer to the imam of his time. And this imam is divinely guided and not self appointed.
> _*One day We shall call every group of people by their respective Imams. (Qur’an 17:71)
> 
> "And We assigned from among them some Imams who GUIDE by Our authority since they were patient and believed firmly in Our Signs.”(Qur’an 32:24)
> 
> 
> *_
> By the way, the word Shia is also used in the quran.
> _*"And most surely Abraham was among the Shi’a of him (i.e., Noah)”(Qur’an 37:83)
> *_
> 
> _*O you believe, obey Allah and obey His Messenger and those amongst you who are give supreme authority (by Allah). Qur’an (4:59)
> 
> 
> Be careful of your duty to Allah and be with the Truthful. (Qur’an 9:119)
> *_
> 
> _*(O Prophet) Lo! thou art a warner and for every community there is a guide. (Qur’an 13:7)
> 
> 
> None touches (the depth of meaning of Qur’an) save the purified ones. (Qur’an 56:79)--------*_
> -----_*It is Allah’s wish to remove all blemish from you, O Ahlul-Bayt, and purify you with a perfect purification. (Qur’an 33:33)*_
> 
> _*No one knows its interpretation except Allah and those who are firmly ground in knowledge. (Qur’an 3:7)
> *
> I think these verses are enough to prove that one simply does not interpret the religious according to what he wants without going back to the people with knowledge. To us Shias, these imams are the imams of ahl-ul bayt. This is supported by the hadiths of the prophet.
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> 
> Anyways I think we have gone off topic. But since it's related about the origins of terrorism, it's clear that the reason why terrorism existed was because the people took the scholars of the state as imams and ignored those who rightfully should have been followed. _


Let's just agree to disagree then. But i'll still answer the argument, from my point of view.



Alshawi1234 said:


> Allah has ordered us to hold firmly the rope of Allah. But what is that rope? The messenger PBUH has clarified it in the Hadith.
> " I am leaving for you two precious things and if you adhere to them both, you will never go astray after me. They are the Book of Allah and my Progeny, that is my Ahlul Bayt. The two shall never separate from each other until they come to me by the Pool (of Paradise)."
> 
> If someone is doesn't follow a scholar, where does he get the fiqh from? Allah clearly has asked us to follow the rightous and seek out knowledge *only from them.*



Since The Prophet's ''progeny'' is not right here or directly in contact with us, the only way we know about them is through hadiths and historical records.

The claim you make here, ''ONLY'' from them, is not backed by any of the evidence provided. The hadith you yourself posted maintained that the Book of Allah is one of the two 'precious things' - there is no evidence to support the idea that only an Imam is capable of interpreting it.




Alshawi1234 said:


> "Ask the people of Dhikr [the Scholars] if you don't know" 16:43


'Scholars' isn't the best translation for 'ahlul zikr'. Even if it was, it says 'If you do not know'
in reference to something else but since we're taking things out of context anyways we can easily infer that it implies 'if you don't know and can't find it in the Quran or sunnah yourself'


Alshawi1234 said:


> It is also made clear that each person must answer to the imam of his time. And this* imam is divinely guided and not self appointed. *
> _*One day We shall call every group of people by their respective Imams. (Qur’an 17:71)*_


There is absolutely nothing in those verses to back the statement that Imams are 'divinely guided'.
In ayah 71 of Surah al Sajdah, (17:71), the word 'Imams' can be translated in many ways - but even if we are to take your translation of it being the Imams we know of today, there is no way that this verse proves they have divine guidance because it is talking about something else entirely - the day of judgement.
The rest of the verse says:
_''..those who are given their record in their right hand will read it (with pleasure), and they will not be dealt with unjustly in the least.''_
And if both the literal/literary and the historical contexts are taken into account, it is clear that this verse does not, in any way, support the Shia interpretation.



Alshawi1234 said:


> _*"And We assigned from among them some Imams who GUIDE by Our authority since they*_ _*were patient and believed firmly in Our Signs.”(Qur’an 32:24)*_


You are quoting this verse completely out of context - it was referring to the Bani Israel, and it is in the past tense i.e a narration of historical events.
Just read the context of it:
_''And certainly We gave the Book to Musa, so be not in doubt concerning the receiving of it, and We made it a guide for the children of Israel''_. [Quran 32:23]
_''And We made of them Imams to guide by Our command when they were patient, and they were certain of Our communications''. _[Quran 32:24]
_''Surely your Lord will judge between them on the day of resurrection concerning that wherein they differ.''_ [Quran 32:25]

It has nothing to do with modern Muslims. And looking at the next few verses, it becomes clear that the Bani Israel and those 'Imams' eventually strayed from Allah's path - not something we want to do, now is it?
Surat As-Sajdah [32:18-30] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم


Alshawi1234 said:


> By the way, the word Shia is also used in the quran.


In a very different context - not referring to today's Shias, so I'm not sure what you're trying to imply here.



Alshawi1234 said:


> O you believe, obey Allah and obey His Messenger and those amongst you who are give supreme authority (by Allah). Qur’an (4:59)


_''O you who have believed, obey Allah and obey the Messenger and those in authority among you. *And if you disagree over anything, refer it to Allah and the Messenger*, if you should believe in Allah and the Last Day. That is the best [way] and best in result.'' _[Quran 4:59]


Alshawi1234 said:


> Be careful of your duty to Allah and be with the Truthful. (Qur’an 9:119)


Again, context - this one is clearly referring to the Muhajireen and Ansar and the migration from Makkah to Madinah, this verse especially is directed at those who did not migrate.
Surat At-Tawbah [9:116-122] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

''*It was not becoming of the people of Al-Madinah and the bedouins of the neighbourhood to remain behind* Allah's Messenger (Muhammad SAW when fighting in Allah's Cause) *and (it was not becoming of them) to prefer their own lives to his life*.....'' [Quran 9:120]



Alshawi1234 said:


> (O Prophet) Lo! thou art a warner and for every community there is a guide. (Qur’an 13:7)


Every community was sent a prophet - a 'guide' does not refer to Imams, but to prophets. The verse even begins with 'O prophet' in brackets, meaning it is addressed to the Prophet. And that too is proven if you look at its context.

But you are right, this is off topic and religious discussions are not allowed anyways.


Alshawi1234 said:


> I think these verses are enough to prove that one simply does not interpret the religious according to what he wants without going back to the people with knowledge. To us Shias, these imams are the imams of ahl-ul bayt. This is supported by the hadiths of the prophet.


Well, ''To you your beliefs and to me mine''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@TankMan 

Nice detailed response. He himself knows he's taking verses out of context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

TankMan said:


> Let's just agree to disagree then. But i'll still answer the argument, from my point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> Since The Prophet's ''progeny'' is not right here or directly in contact with us, the only way we know about them is through hadiths and historical records.
> 
> The claim you make here, ''ONLY'' from them, is not backed by any of the evidence provided. The hadith you yourself posted maintained that the Book of Allah is one of the two 'precious things' - there is no evidence to support the idea that only an Imam is capable of interpreting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scholars' isn't the best translation for 'ahlul zikr'. Even if it was, it says 'If you do not know'
> in reference to something else but since we're taking things out of context anyways we can easily infer that it implies 'if you don't know and can't find it in the Quran or sunnah yourself'
> 
> There is absolutely nothing in those verses to back the statement that Imams are 'divinely guided'.
> In ayah 71 of Surah al Sajdah, (17:71), the word 'Imams' can be translated in many ways - but even if we are to take your translation of it being the Imams we know of today, there is no way that this verse proves they have divine guidance because it is talking about something else entirely - the day of judgement.
> The rest of the verse says:
> _''..those who are given their record in their right hand will read it (with pleasure), and they will not be dealt with unjustly in the least.''_
> And if both the literal/literary and the historical contexts are taken into account, it is clear that this verse does not, in any way, support the Shia interpretation.
> 
> 
> You are quoting this verse completely out of context - it was referring to the Bani Israel, and it is in the past tense i.e a narration of historical events.
> Just read the context of it:
> _''And certainly We gave the Book to Musa, so be not in doubt concerning the receiving of it, and We made it a guide for the children of Israel''_. [Quran 32:23]
> _''And We made of them Imams to guide by Our command when they were patient, and they were certain of Our communications''. _[Quran 32:24]
> _''Surely your Lord will judge between them on the day of resurrection concerning that wherein they differ.''_ [Quran 32:25]
> 
> It has nothing to do with modern Muslims. And looking at the next few verses, it becomes clear that the Bani Israel and those 'Imams' eventually strayed from Allah's path - not something we want to do, now is it?
> Surat As-Sajdah [32:18-30] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> In a very different context - not referring to today's Shias, so I'm not sure what you're trying to imply here.
> 
> 
> _''O you who have believed, obey Allah and obey the Messenger and those in authority among you. *And if you disagree over anything, refer it to Allah and the Messenger*, if you should believe in Allah and the Last Day. That is the best [way] and best in result.'' _[Quran 4:59]
> 
> Again, context - this one is clearly referring to the Muhajireen and Ansar and the migration from Makkah to Madinah, this verse especially is directed at those who did not migrate.
> Surat At-Tawbah [9:116-122] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> ''*It was not becoming of the people of Al-Madinah and the bedouins of the neighbourhood to remain behind* Allah's Messenger (Muhammad SAW when fighting in Allah's Cause) *and (it was not becoming of them) to prefer their own lives to his life*.....'' [Quran 9:120]
> 
> 
> Every community was sent a prophet - a 'guide' does not refer to Imams, but to prophets. The verse even begins with 'O prophet' in brackets, meaning it is addressed to the Prophet. And that too is proven if you look at its context.
> 
> But you are right, this is off topic and religious discussions are not allowed anyways.
> 
> Well, ''To you your beliefs and to me mine''






Could you please prove us why should a Muslim follow Abubakr, Omar, Othman, Abu hanifa,Imam Shafi,Imam Malik,Imam Hunbal,Imam Bukhari base upon Quran?

while : It seems that the fact the two leaders of the Hanfi thought (Imam Abu Hanifa) and the Maliki thought (Imam Malik) are students of Imam Jafar As-Sadiq (PUH).

We follow Shia Imams 'cause:

1: Base upon Quran God pure them from any sin:

33:33: Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.

It does not name ( Abubakr, Omar, Othman, Abu hanifa,Imam Shafi,Imam Malik,Imam Hunbal,Imam Bukhari ) it says house hold of the prophet Imam Ali (as) , Fatima (sa) , Imam Hassan and Imam Hossain (as)

2) Imam Ali was t*he first one *who gave submission to the religion of Allah and never worshiped God made of wood and stone:
56:11






Sahih International
And the forerunners, the forerunners -





Sahih International
Those are the ones brought near [to Allah ]

3: All our Imams were martyred what about you?

4:95 But Allah has preferred the mujahideen over those who remain [behind] with a great reward.
​



More:

عَنِ النَّبيِّ - ص- قالَ: مَنْ ماتَ وَ لَمْ يَعْرِفْ إمامَ زَمانِهِ ماتَ مَيْتَةً جاهِلِيَّةً​who is your Imam? be careful Imam Should be appointed by God:















When All prophets were appointed by God why on earth their Successor should appointed by people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

raptor22 said:


> Could you please prove us why should a Muslim follow Abubakr, Omar, Othman,


Because the Quran says follow those in authority, as long as they are just and righteous. The majority agreed to following them, thus, in compliance with the Quranic command of 'la tafarraku' - i.e do not create division and the command of following those in authority, they should be followed.
Surat An-Nisa' [4:59] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:103] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

As for Abu hanifa,Imam Shafi,Imam Malik,Imam Hunbal,Imam Bukhari - you are misunderstanding my position. Same with the rest of your post. I am not in favour of taqleed. I don't do taqleed. If you want an explanation of taqleed, ask someone who practices it. I don't.



raptor22 said:


> When All prophets were appointed by God why on earth their Successor should appointed by people?


Because God doesn't want to babysit and spoon feed people. If he wanted to, we wouldn't have free will. But we do. That, and the fact that God doesn't just direct everyone on the right path with his supreme power, shows that we are supposed to have our own judgement and be tested on it.

God has delivered his message to everyone through his messengers. If he wanted to appoint anyone to spoon-feed us, he would've done it directly like he appointed prophets instead of leaving behind riddles to make us guess, like you seem to believe he did.
I must reiterate - this discussion is off topic and religious discussions are not allowed as per the forum rules.


----------



## raptor22

TankMan said:


> Because the Quran says follow those in authority, as long as they are just and righteous. The majority agreed to following them, thus, in compliance with the Quranic command of 'la tafarraku' - i.e do not create division and the command of following those in authority, they should be followed.
> Surat An-Nisa' [4:59] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:103] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> As for Abu hanifa,Imam Shafi,Imam Malik,Imam Hunbal,Imam Bukhari - you are misunderstanding my position. Same with the rest of your post. I am not in favour of taqleed. I don't do taqleed. If you want an explanation of taqleed, ask someone who practices it. I don't.
> 
> 
> Because God doesn't want to babysit and spoon feed people. If he wanted to, we wouldn't have free will. But we do. That, and the fact that God doesn't just direct everyone on the right path with his supreme power, shows that we are supposed to have our own judgement and be tested on it.
> 
> God has delivered his message to everyone through his messengers. If he wanted to appoint anyone to spoon-feed us, he would've done it directly like he appointed prophets instead of leaving behind riddles to make us guess, like you seem to believe he did.
> I must reiterate - this discussion is off topic and religious discussions are not allowed as per the forum rules.




All debate btw Shia and Sunni is who should be followed ... none of those verses indicate to follow anyone who majority agreed on them , it's not logical ... majority of ISIS believe Al baghdadi as their Khalifet so there is no wrong with that?

In this verse: 3:103

O you who have believed, obey Allah and obey the Messenger and those in authority among you.​Obeying those who that are in authority is in the line of obeying God and his messenger in this verse ... so following Yazid who destroyed Kabba and attacked Madine and killed thousands of Muslim as long as he had authority has no problem and is considered in the line of obeying God and his messenger? if you say no as you mentioned it means you agree that the successor should be pious and right as far as he's called successor of the prophet .
In many cases people denied and killed prophets how you wanna rely on them to choose a successor?
Those who are in authority must be as same as prophet (surly not in his rank there is no one equal to him in entire creation , but should be purified from sin 'cause people take them as pattern and follow him ) any other way it's ridiculous .



I brought those name up to ask my Sunni brothers base upon which narration from prophet or verses of Quran they follow those people and neglect the household of the prophet?


And I think you are wrong on spoon feeding , what is differences btw people who lived before death of prophet and after that? look at events took place after his departure how many deviations took placed in the religion of God and continued till now?didn't people have their own judgement and free will in the time of prophet ? people could have turned away from prophet base on their own judgment .....

Indeed God did appoint a successor but someone didn't allow him to continue the path of prophet as those who did not allow Aaron and threaten him to death when Moses left them for 40 days.
In many occasions prophet inform us of his successor:

And We made an appointment with Moses for thirty nights and perfected them by [the addition of] ten; so the term of his Lord was completed as forty nights. And *Moses said to his brother Aaron*, *"Take my place among my people*, do right [by them], and do not follow the way of the corrupters."​
Prophet Moses needed God permission to appoint his brother as his assistance and God finally said *We* *appointed with him his brother Aaron as an assistant.* and now tell me how you dare to appoint a successor for prophet of Islam?

Prophet of Islam says:

أَنْتَ مِنّى بِمَنْزِلَةِ هارُونَ مِنْ مُوسى *إِلاّ أَنَّهُ لا نَبِىَّ بَعْدى*.»
​why should prophet of Islam says you are the same for me as *Aaron *was for Moses while *there is no prophet after me*. doesn't he talk about his successor?
Is there any prophet or successor appointed by people ? show me please ..


:

أَلَ*سْتُ أَوْلى بِكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ؟ قالُوا: بَلى. قالَ ـ صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم ـ:
مَنْ كُنْتُ مَوْلاهُ، فَهذا عَلِىٌّ مَوْلاهُ. أَللّهُمَّ والِ مَنْ والاهُ، وَ عادِ مَنْ عاداهُ...» (*5)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mussana said:


> How great is the difference between Suicide and Martyrdom operation and how lame can one be to club them both.
> 
> "Verily, Allah has purchased from the believers their selves and their wealth, in return for Heaven being theirs. They fight in the path of Allah and they kill and are killed " [Qur'an, 9:111]
> 
> 'suicide-operations' name was chosen by the Jews to discourage people from such endeavours. How great is the difference between one who commits suicide - because of his unhappiness, lack of patience and weakness or absence of iman and has been threatened with Hell-Fire - and between the self-sacrificer who embarks on the operation out of strength of faith and conviction, and to bring victory to Islam, by sacrificing his life for the upliftment of Allah's word!
> 
> .



How about this verse :

Ali Imran 142

Or do you think that you will enter Paradise while Allah has not yet made evident those of you who fight in His cause and made evident those who are steadfast?

Ali Imran 143

And you had certainly wished for martyrdom before you encountered it, and you have [now] seen it [before you] while you were looking on.


----------



## TankMan

raptor22 said:


> All debate btw Shia and Sunni is who should be followed ... none of those verses indicate to follow anyone who majority agreed on them , it's not logical ... majority of ISIS believe Al baghdadi as their Khalifet so there is no wrong with that?


Majority of Muslims after prophet Muhammad (s.a.w) 's death agreed to follow Abu Bakr. That's what I said. It has nothing to do with ISIS or Baghdadi.


raptor22 said:


> In this verse: 3:103
> 
> O you who have believed, obey Allah and obey the Messenger and those in authority among you.


Verse 3:103 is this:
''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided. And remember the favor of Allah upon you - when you were enemies and He brought your hearts together and you became, by His favor, brothers. And you were on the edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you His verses that you may be guided''.
Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:103] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Not what you're saying it is. That is another verse.



raptor22 said:


> Obeying those who that are in authority is in the line of obeying God and his messenger in this verse ... so following Yazid who destroyed Kabba and attacked Madine and killed thousands of Muslim as long as he had authority has no problem and is considered in the line of obeying God and his messenger?.


When did I ever say anything about Yazid?


raptor22 said:


> if you say no as you mentioned it means you agree that the successor should be pious and right as far as he's called successor of the prophet .


I already said that the Leader or Successor should be just and righteous.


raptor22 said:


> In many cases people denied and killed prophets how you wanna rely on them to choose a successor?


Who else should be relied on? Allah isn't going to appoint anyone anymore - it is our job to follow the message that has already been delivered. If people denied and killed prophets they were wrong - but It doesn't mean anything in this argument. It is the people that are going to be judged. 

There is a reason God will judge people individually. Because it is our duty to follow his path and obey the messengers - It is not God's duty to put us on the right track, once the message has been delivered that's it. Whether people follow it or not is their problem.


raptor22 said:


> And I think you are wrong on spoon feeding , what is differences btw people who lived before death of prophet and after that? look at events took place after his departure how many deviations took placed in the religion of God and continued till now?didn't people have their own judgement and free will in the time of prophet ? people could have turned away from prophet base on their own judgment .....


The Prophet (s.a.w) was given miracles and miraculous abilities by God that allowed him to establish what is called Itmam-al hujjah. That is why people who lived during his time did not stray from the true path despite having judgement and free will. That is no longer the case.



raptor22 said:


> Is there any prophet or successor appointed by people ? show me please ..


Oh God. You're going in circles and have no idea what you're talking about. SUNNIS ARE NOT APPOINTING ANY PROPHETS. IMAMS ARE NOT PROPHETS. 

Prophet Muhammad (s.a.w) was the last prophet, that was established perfectly and clearly. Then how can you say anything about appointing a prophet? 

The only 'appointing' we're doing is of leaders. We 'appoint' leaders by following or electing them because God isn't going to come and appoint one for us. Those leaders are in no way at the level of the Holy Prophet (s.a.w). Whatever logic Shias use to say otherwise is not convincing, and thus I respectfully disagree with your view.


----------



## raptor22

TankMan said:


> Majority of Muslims after prophet Muhammad (s.a.w) 's death agreed to follow Abu Bakr. That's what I said. It has nothing to do with ISIS or Baghdadi.
> 
> Verse 3:103 is this:
> ''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided. And remember the favor of Allah upon you - when you were enemies and He brought your hearts together and you became, by His favor, brothers. And you were on the edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you His verses that you may be guided''.
> Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:103] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> Not what you're saying it is. That is another verse.
> 
> 
> When did I ever say anything about Yazid?
> 
> I already said that the Leader or Successor should be just and righteous.
> 
> Who else should be relied on? Allah isn't going to appoint anyone anymore - it is our job to follow the message that has already been delivered. If people denied and killed prophets they were wrong - but It doesn't mean anything in this argument. It is the people that are going to be judged.
> 
> There is a reason God will judge people individually. Because it is our duty to follow his path and obey the messengers - It is not God's duty to put us on the right track, once the message has been delivered that's it. Whether people follow it or not is their problem.
> 
> The Prophet (s.a.w) was given miracles and miraculous abilities by God that allowed him to establish what is called Itmam-al hujjah. That is why people who lived during his time did not stray from the true path despite having judgement and free will. That is no longer the case.
> 
> 
> Oh God. You're going in circles and have no idea what you're talking about. SUNNIS ARE NOT APPOINTING ANY PROPHETS. IMAMS ARE NOT PROPHETS.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad (s.a.w) was the last prophet, that was established perfectly and clearly. Then how can you say anything about appointing a prophet?
> 
> The only 'appointing' we're doing is of leaders. We 'appoint' leaders by following or electing them because God isn't going to come and appoint one for us. Those leaders are in no way at the level of the Holy Prophet (s.a.w). Whatever logic Shias use to say otherwise is not convincing, and thus I respectfully disagree with your view.



What I say is pretty clear:
1) All prophets were appointed by God. there is no doubt in that.
2) There is no time in the history of human kind that there was no leader appointed by God amongst people till departure of the prophet.
All problem occurs here:
Sunni says: there is no more appointed leader by God after departure of prophet.
Shia says: there must be an appointed leader by God after departure of prophet..

Did you get my point? as I said early in my previous post the point is who should be followed ....

When I asked " Is there any prophet or successor appointed by people ? show me please .." I wanted to make it clear that the only power who make appointment regarding this issue is GOD not people ...

If the caliphate (of Abu Bakr) was based on the truth, then this would imply that the hesitance of Imam Ali and Sayyidah Zahra (peace be upon them) and a large number of people and revered companions was not proper and that they were not on the path of the truth.
It is known that there are definite and decisive narrations from the noble Prophet of Islam which state that Ali is on the Truth, and the Truth is with Ali, and these two will never separate from one another. Therefore, if someone says that Imam Ali was not with the truth in this event or did not speak the truth or did not act upon the truth, then he is belying the Prophet.​
All these people are considered caliphate by my Sunni brothers:

- ابوبکر
2-عمر
3-عثمان
4-امیرالمومنین علیه السلام
5-امام حسن علیه السلام
6-معاویه بن ابی سفیان
7-یزید بن معاویه
8- معاویه بن یزید
9-عبدالله بن زبیر
10- مروان بن الحکم
11- عبدالملک بن مروان
12- ولید بن عبدالملک
13-سلیمان بن عبدالملک
14-عمربن عبدالعزیز
15- یزیدبن عبدالملک
16- هشام بن عبدالملک
17-ولیدبن یزید
18-یزید بن الولید
19-ابراهیم بن الولید
20- مروان بن محمد

while prophet says:

*سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللّهِ (ص) یَقُولُ لایَزالُ الاِسلامُ عَزیزاً اِلی اِثْنی عَشَرَ خَلیفَهً – ثُمَّ قالَ كَلِمَهً لَمْ اَفْهَمْها! فَقُلْتُ لاَبی ما قالَ؟ فَقالَ كُلُهُمْ مِنْ قُریْشٍ*​Islam will remain glorious through leadership of these 12 caliphates, who are they?



:

أَلَ*سْتُ أَوْلى بِكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ؟ قالُوا: بَلى. قالَ ـ صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم ـ:
مَنْ كُنْتُ مَوْلاهُ، فَهذا عَلِىٌّ مَوْلاهُ. أَللّهُمَّ والِ مَنْ والاهُ، وَ عادِ مَنْ عاداهُ...» (*5)​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TankMan

raptor22 said:


> What I say is pretty clear:
> 1) All prophets were appointed by God. there is no doubt in that.
> 2) There is no time in the history of human kind that there was no leader appointed by God amongst people till departure of the prophet.
> All problem occurs here:
> Sunni says: there is no more appointed leader by God after departure of prophet.
> Shia says: there must be an appointed leader by God after departure of prophet..


It is clear now, thank you for that. I have clarified my position and you have clarified yours.

Here's the thing : God isn't appointing anyone and hasn't since the time of the Prophet - thus, the Sunni position is factually correct. 

To you your belief and to me mine. Lets just leave it at that, we've gone off topic enough.


----------



## raptor22

TankMan said:


> It is clear now, thank you for that. I have clarified my position and you have clarified yours.
> 
> Here's the thing : God isn't appointing anyone and hasn't since the time of the Prophet - thus, the Sunni position is factually correct.
> 
> To you your belief and to me mine. Lets just leave it at that, we've gone off topic enough.



My final post:
A class without teacher to teach students couldn't have final exam, it's not fair.
A world without leader appointed by God couldn't have judgment day , It's not justice.

and remember prophet words:
من مات و لم یعرف امام زمانه مات میتته جاهلیه​It means all people have Imam in their time and they should know him and follow him, any other ways it means prophet saying lies (Astagfarallh).
And the fact that, God make it clear who should be entitled as Imam it is mentioned in Quran clearly, actually it took 3/4 of Abraham (as) life and after many tests when he deserved to be appointed as Imam by God. So being Imam isn't a matter that could be done and chosen by people. 

when Abraham *was tried by his Lord with commands and he fulfilled them.* [ Allah ] said, "Indeed, I will make you a leader for the people."​
By the way nice disscusion.
END.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@raptor22

Why would I respond if someone already responded to same exact argument that you posed? Do you think I have time to waste? Sunnis already debated many times. And no, the differences are much more than succession.

If you would actually read instead of trying to post flawed arguments from other websites you would know the Hadith states religion will be well established until 12 ameers have ruled. Different scholars have different views on who they are but this moment passed long ago.

Many hadith on Ali/Fatimah against Abu Bakr are fabricated and some from Shia sources. Problem is you Iranians try delegtimizing Sahaba because ancient Persia lost the war with Muslims. And you try claiming Ali was against the war(even though it was defensive). If that never happened you wound never care about making up so much nonsense. 

And being a Muslim means being follower of Muhammad(SAW). That's why we have something callled the 'Sunnah'.


----------



## 1000

recent pictures of Abrams, A hit that damaged an Abrams on the outer layer.
ISIL packed with ATGW's from Syria.


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> @raptor22
> 
> Why would I respond if someone already responded to same exact argument that you posed? Do you think I have time to waste? Sunnis already debated many times. And no, the differences are much more than succession.
> 
> If you would actually read instead of trying to post flawed arguments from other websites you would know the Hadith states religion will be well established until 12 ameers have ruled. Different scholars have different views on who they are but this moment passed long ago.
> 
> Many hadith on Ali/Fatimah against Abu Bakr are fabricated and some from Shia sources. Problem is you Iranians try delegtimizing Sahaba because ancient Persia lost the war with Muslims. And you try claiming Ali was against the war(even though it was defensive). If that never happened you wound never care about making up so much nonsense.
> 
> And being a Muslim means being follower of Muhammad(SAW). That's why we have something callled the 'Sunnah'.



You could have your religion no problem in that. No the time has not passed ... we should know who they are.
And on Sunnah even base upon sunna Ali (as) is closest person spiritually, relatively to the prophet.


We don't delegitimate Sahabe, there is no need in that. we consider Imam Ali as as Sahabe as we consider Talhe and Zobeir as Sahabe too. But these sahabe fought each other in Jamal, didn't they?
So there is a problem, which of these Sahabe are right? Ali? Zobeir? Talhe?
So as you see in many cases Sahabe stood against each other then who is right? Moawieh or Ali?

And on Sunnah, it's not related to the topic but it could show who follow Sunnah:








And be sure it's has got nothing with Iran, if you can't stand truth please don't drag these ancient Persia into discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

This is an insult to all the forces who died fighting terrorism.

*Plans for Qatar to reopen embassy in Baghdad*



> Iraq, Gulf states close to full rapprochement: Iraqi presidentASHARQ AL-AWSAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Like we already said, some cities in Anbar are welcoming ISIS terrorists whenever they can. You can't keep them if the population are ISIS themselves. 

ISIS captured the small town 'Baghdadi', the only thing that matters is that it's close to the large Al Asad airbase with thousands of soldiers, 320 US marines and coalition aircraft.


ISIS took control of town nearby airbase holding US Marines - Business Insider


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Like we already said, some cities in Anbar are welcoming ISIS terrorists whenever they can. You can't keep them if the population are ISIS themselves.
> 
> ISIS captured the small town 'Baghdadi', the only thing that matters is that it's close to the large Al Asad airbase with thousands of soldiers, 320 US marines and coalition aircraft.
> 
> 
> ISIS took control of town nearby airbase holding US Marines - Business Insider



Yeah let's blame unarmed civilians for 'welcoming ISIS'. They have no arms, Shia militias only have arms and Iraqi army. How about you blame your militias who rather deploy in Syria than in Iraq. You expect those civilians to do your dirty work and die doing it only to be margibilized by sectarian government after problem is over with. When you learn to quit having hostile, dirty attitude towards civilians not from your sect than maybe they'll take even more risks(they already are doing much of work).

Your invincible militias and their PDF members told us ISIS and their affiliates will be crushed. And now they repel attack and militias and army are on run again, lol. Of course you found it convenient to blame ordinary civilians. With your logic Shia civilians of Samarra also welcomed ISIS when ISIS did temporary suprise offensives there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

1000 said:


> recent pictures of Abrams, A hit that damaged an Abrams on the outer layer.
> ISIL packed with ATGW's from Syria.



Kornet? What happened to the crew? What's gonna happen to the tank?


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah let's blame unarmed civilians for 'welcoming ISIS'. They have no arms, Shia militias only have arms and Iraqi army. How about you blame your militias who rather deploy in Syria than in Iraq. You expect those civilians to do your dirty work and die doing it only to be margibilized by sectarian government after problem is over with. When you learn to quit having hostile, dirty attitude towards civilians not from your sect than maybe they'll take even more risks(they already are doing much of work).



They do have arms..

Did you forget the resistance of Amirli ? They don't let terrorists in therefor it's not hard to defend that town. How will you defend a town where the locals themselves are ISIS.



> Your invincible militias and their PDF members told us ISIS and their affiliates will be crushed. And now they repel attack and militias and army are on run again, lol. Of course you found it convenient to blame ordinary civilians. With your logic Shia civilians of Samarra also welcomed ISIS when ISIS did temporary suprise offensives there.



They are crushing them actually, did you forget Diyala recently. Since when is this an attack being repelled, that town is full of ISIL supporters and militia's aren't even there. None of them ran away and there's no army solution for the city, it's remaining civillians are families of ISIS fighters. Only an idiot like you that knows nothing about Iraq is unaware of the number of Anbaris that left to places like Karbala since late 2013.

Samarra.. that city is majority Sunni inhabited. Once again you show us your lack of knowledge, instead notify me the next time you go full retard. 



Frogman said:


> Kornet? What happened to the crew? What's gonna happen to the tank?



No idea what missile, I read that the crew survived, tank can be repaired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 

Yes blame Nasibi civilians for surprise ISIS offensive.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> @1000
> 
> Yes blame Nasibi civilians for surprise ISIS offensive.



Of course that's all you have to say. Bye.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Of course that's all you have to say. Bye.



Your news turned out to not be true anyways.


----------



## Solomon2

Written by : Tariq Alhomayed
on : Tuesday, 10 Feb, 2015

*Opinion: We need Arab boots on the ground to defeat ISIS*
After the burning alive of Jordanian fighter pilot Moaz Al-Kasasbeh by the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), a strong response—international in nature, but Arab at its core—is needed, not as retaliation for this abominable crime, but to finally defeat ISIS and rein in the other evil forces wreaking havoc in Syria and Iraq, namely Bashar Al-Assad and Iran.

Months ago I wrote in this paper that the fight against ISIS was at heart a Sunni one, and I believe recent events now prove this to be true. There are a number of reasons as to why I conceive this as a Sunni battle. One is that the lack of a prominent Sunni presence fighting ISIS will leave the door open for Iran and sect-based militias to fill the vacuum in Syria and Iraq. This will seriously threaten the unity of these countries, helping Assad to turn Syria into a country of militias, or bringing about more Nuri Al-Maliki-style sectarian politics in Iraq—or a scenario in either country along the lines of the Houthi takeover of Yemen.

The international anti-ISIS coalition now needs to shift gear and put Arab boots on the ground in Syria and Iraq, bolstering these forces with aerial bombardment. This is the only way to contain and eventually destroy ISIS. Today we have before us a US president who has adopted a policy of “strategic patience” in dealing with a phenomenon like ISIS, a policy he plans to practice until the end of his term in 2016. I’m not bringing this up just to lambast Obama; the man has had more than his fair share of criticism recently. The point of mentioning all this is that our region simply does not have the luxury of Obama’s indolence. For this reason, a full-scale but balanced Arab military mobilization is needed right now. This will include sending in a coalition of ground troops made up of Arab countries as well as funding and arming the Free Syrian Army (FSA), putting them in Jordan and unleashing them from there once ISIS is being elbowed out of the areas it currently controls in Syria and Iraq. Crucially, Assad must not be allowed to benefit from ISIS’s becoming weakened as a result of this offensive. After all, it was Assad who allowed, and directly helped, ISIS grow and become stronger until he could use the group as a crutch with which to hold the world ransom with two stark choices: me, or the deluge. In reality, ISIS and Assad are two sides of the same coin.

A military offensive of this kind would be the most appropriate response to the horrifying murder of Kasasbeh by ISIS. It would also help break this group once and for all and at the same time block, through the support of the FSA, any gains made by a resurgent Assad or ally Iran as a result. Most importantly, though, it would help lay the ground for serious political changes in the region, especially in Syria, and set the stage for a climate free of Obama’s “strategic cowardice.”

I say of all this now because it has become clear that airstrikes will not be enough to defeat ISIS. They will not bring about peace and security in the region either, or strengthen the FSA. Ultimately, everyone knows the international anti-ISIS coalition is just a cover for the Obama administration’s spineless reluctance to make any lasting decisions or take any real action in the Middle East. It is, then, our war, one that will at last truly take the battle to ISIS. But there is only one way to do this: Arab troops on the ground, full support for the FSA, and reining in Assad and Iran.





*Tariq Alhomayed*
Tariq Alhomayed is the former editor-in-chief of _Asharq Al-Awsat_. Mr. Alhomyed has been a guest analyst and commentator on numerous news and current affair programs, and during his distinguished career has held numerous positions at _Asharq Al-Awsat_, amongst other newspapers. Notably, he was the first journalist to interview Osama Bin Ladin's mother. Mr. Alhomayed holds a bachelor's degree in media studies from King Abdul Aziz University in Jeddah. He is based in London.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mussana said:


> What about this verse
> Here Allah is clearly speaking that he will test his followers and only those who fight and remain stead fast will enter paradise.
> Does this verse in any way disallow martyrdom operations .
> I say NO
> 
> If u want we can have a debate regarding these martyrdom operations with references from Quran and Hadees.



Ok.

First we should understand what is Hikmah, it is like Furqan which is a knowledge to determine which one is right and which one is false and also some kind of understanding about what is the essence of Islam. And so little Muslim who has it, thats why our God say that any one who has it has been awarded of something that is so priceless.

Lets first start this debate from this argument, If our God ask us to pray, of course there will be some regulation relating that action right ? There are rules in term of how we should and should not pray.

In term of war, there are many rules also imposed by Islam to regulate that action. Not killing civilians is one of them. Even we should minimize any damage in our environment while doing that, our prophet just use an example for Muslim not to harm even a tree during war. The essence of this is to act fair of anything and still has compassion to every living thing amid tension and high emotion at war time. Dont lose control that can make our emotion swallow our heart. This lesson is also beneficial during fight. If you have any fight before during your life time, you also can understand that a mad guy can be easily taken down by a calm opponent.

Secondly, isnt it quite clear from Ali Imran 142-143 that ALLAH forbid suicide act even for the sake of winning the war. It is violating the principle of Islam. Beside that, suicide action is like diminishing the chance to be captured or injured during the fight in which can potentially produce much much more pain than just totally quick death. Recent Jordanian pilot experience should speak a lot of that.

Lets us listen again Ali Imran 142-143:

"Or do you think that you will enter Paradise while Allah has not yet made evident those of you
who fight in His cause and made evident those who are steadfast?"

"And you had certainly wished for martyrdom before you encountered it, and you have [now] seen it [before you] while you were looking on.:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome




----------



## 1000

Mussana said:


> Who commits suicide ? care to answer



Maybe ISIS/TTP/Nusra/AQAP and all the similar ?

I think you could have found the answer for that yourself.


----------



## Indos

Mussana said:


> Thanks
> 
> just one simple question
> Aren't suicide and martyrdom operations two different things?
> 
> Please have ur say , then i will continue.



Martyrdom is "Syahid" and suicide is just a suicide. Just like another post saying that if you do the trigger by yourselves so it is suicide, no other way you can interpret it otherwise to legalize that action. There is another situation in which you are not the one who do the trigger which is like if you attack a Military base where you dont have any chance to survive and you also dont want to survive, I still see it as a suicide operation. Unless it is in emergency situation where a bunch of jihadist needs to attack a group of enemy in order to let another group (bigger in size) to escape in under siege condition, and if there is a chance to still be alive and escape, so they must use it. It means they should still believe that there is always a chance to survive even though only 2-3%.

Regarding defensive situation, we are urged by ALLAH to face the enemy even though we dont have much chance to win, so it is not suicide but defending our position. But we also have an option not to face the incoming enemy (according to Quran), but it should be done because of a tactical reason, like implementing guerilla war. I try to think just like the way that Ali Imran 142-143 try to explain us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Indos said:


> Martyrdom is "Syahid" and suicide is just a suicide. Just like another post saying that if you do the trigger by yourselves so it is suicide, no other way you can interpret it otherwise to legalize that action. There is another situation in which you are not the one who do the trigger which is like if you attack a Military base where you dont have any chance to survive and you also dont want to survive, I still see it as a suicide operation. Unless it is in emergency situation where a bunch of jihadist needs to attack a group of enemy in order to let another group (bigger in size) to escape in under siege condition, and if there is a chance to still be alive and escape, so they must use it. It means they should still believe that there is always a chance to survive even though only 2-3%.



Yes exactly, but those cowards prefer the easy way. Just a button before they depart to hell. On top of that they target unarmed civillians in a market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Mussana said:


> I was not talking about ur imaginations. Now please let me debate INDOS without interpreting in between. That will be appreciated.



Imagination ?

You mean it's my fantasy that ISIS and similar groups send suicide bombers to kill random civillians ? Can't handle the tough truth my friend, what you gonna do now jump on the Al Jazeera comment section instead.

Do you want video's of suicide bombers ?


----------



## Indos

Mussana said:


> *Bismillah.*
> 
> .



I will try to reply back later but I just want to know why it is so important to be discussed....? Sorry I dont know the flag of you, which country is it...?

Do you want to be jihadist mate ? Is it the efficient way to help Islam by doing Jihad at war...? Because there are many ways in conducting jihad, economically, politically, etc. We are not lacking of soldiers willing to die, but we lack unity, economic, and also political power. We badly need people at that sectors.

Some critical thinking here, we all want to go to heaven, but isnt it ALLAH is actually more that heaven....?
What do we feel if we are in heaven and have many things there...?

And what do we feel if we are close to ALLAH and has His ridho...?

Which one is bigger....?

The answer is relative, if we see ALLAH is more worthy so we will feel better with Him. Thats why perception is something that is different in every persons. 

Some though from many members at PDF here :

Sufism/ Tasawuf (Islamic mysticism)


----------



## 1000

Mussana said:


> The Shia militias that are being targeted must be random civilians for u.
> Can't blame u since Sistani has given a ruling for general mobilization .
> 
> Just wondering he never fave such ruling when the Americans attacked.



Shia militias emerged after June 2014 when Sistani called for Jihad. Previous to that where did you see large militia's in Iraq for the last time, 2008 ?

Meanwhile your deranged friends have been suicide bombing themselves among civillians for over a decade. Did you forget TTP which pledged allegiance to ISIL massacred over 100 kids in school recently in Peshawar ? Or do you ignore it on purpose.

Now since when have there ever been Shiites or even Shiite militias in Mosul ? Never. But your friends were sending suicide bombers to detonate themselves all over Mosul killing the Sunni population which are ur brothers right . Once ISIL took control of Mosul suddenly all the bombings ended, checkpoints were removed.

@Mussana

I won't give you more examples of them bombing civillians in Iraq as you can find that all over the place.

But let's take a look at elsewhere, Amman 2005 bombings targeting a wedding full of whom ? Civillians.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_Amman_bombings

That's 60 dead civillians because of your friends ISIS suicide bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Mussana said:


> The Iraqi army is and certainly acted as one big Shia militia and that was one of the primary reasons that majority of the muslims loathed it and one of the reasons for the emergence of stronger Islamic State from a weak Al- Qaeda.



The Iraqi army divisions that were stationed in Mosul were mostly locals actually, Sunnis. Yes they chose to let ISIS in but now they're crying to retake it. After all people fall for propaganda of a 'revolution' but then had to deal with the hard truth that it's ISIS instead.



> TTP are a fragmented lot . There are over 30 groups calling themselves taliban in pakistan.
> And no , the group that was associated with peshawar massacre is no way associated with IS.



With that you're trying to tell me that TTP doesn't kill civillians right ?
List of terrorist incidents in Pakistan since 2001 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Open the years idiot.




> As regards to Mosul, martyrdom operations were against iraqi army and they as i said acted as a shia malitia more than anyone.



From your favorite source Al Jazeera
January 2012

Car bomb targets minority in northern Iraq - Al Jazeera English



> Attack inside camp for displaced members of Shabak community near northern city of Mosul kills at least 11.



So the suicide operation was against civillians ? That's what your Al Jazeera says. 

What about Amman, you didn't tell me your opinion of 60 civillians killed in 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mussana said:


> *Bismillah.*
> 
> 
> 
> Verse*(143) *“You did indeed wish for death before you met it. Now you have seen it openly with your own eyes.”
> 
> This ayah refers to those Companions of the Prophet (RA) who insisted on fighting the battle with the Quraysh army instead of staying behind and defending Madinah. They felt aggrieved at not having had the opportunity to fight in the Battle of Badr and thus longed for martyrdom. This ayah addresses them that you longed for death and wished that you fight your enemy, now Allah (SWT) has given you that opportunity, so fight them and be patient.
> 
> Now please give me how on earth are these two ayahs i.e. 142 and 143 related to martyrdom operations or suicides as u may want us to believe.
> 
> 
> .



Okay, I interpret differently about that Ali Imran 143. But some words that is not in Quran should be put in parenthesis like the words (Now) and not being merged into the real verse.


----------



## raptor22

@*Falcon29*

*Please watch these 2 clips and tell me you opinion:*

*



*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

raptor22 said:


> @*Falcon29*
> 
> *Please watch these 2 clips and tell me you opinion:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



These things require lots of time investment. And are big discussions, which usually scholars play role of. If am free in summer time I will look into subject. Until then I can't invest much time in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 

Al-Abririyaaah is reporting prison break in Al Baghdadi by ISIS and kidnapping of 30 people. Is that true?


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Shia militias emerged after June 2014 when Sistani called for Jihad. Previous to that where did you see large militia's in Iraq for the last time, 2008 ?
> 
> Meanwhile your deranged friends have been suicide bombing themselves among civillians for over a decade. Did you forget TTP which pledged allegiance to ISIL massacred over 100 kids in school recently in Peshawar ? Or do you ignore it on purpose.
> 
> Now since when have there ever been Shiites or even Shiite militias in Mosul ? Never. But your friends were sending suicide bombers to detonate themselves all over Mosul killing the Sunni population which are ur brothers right . Once ISIL took control of Mosul suddenly all the bombings ended, checkpoints were removed.
> 
> @Mussana
> 
> I won't give you more examples of them bombing civillians in Iraq as you can find that all over the place.
> 
> But let's take a look at elsewhere, Amman 2005 bombings targeting a wedding full of whom ? Civillians.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_Amman_bombings
> 
> That's 60 dead civillians because of your friends ISIS suicide bombers.


Man what are you talking about this guy and his kind believe that killing innocents to get to rule control is the way to go they don't feel shame or any thing you just waste your time.



raptor22 said:


> @*Falcon29*
> 
> *Please watch these 2 clips and tell me you opinion:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The most interesting part is right after 4:32*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> **And in here is after 2:45*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> Man what are you talking about this guy and his kind believe that killing innocents to get to rule control is the way to go they don't feel shame or any thing you just waste your time.



Just wanted to know how they think, but even with my limited knowledge of Islam he can't answer back.

--

According to Arabic news Baghdadi was retaken by IA.

Anbar Sahwat sheikh visited Washington to ask for direct armament instead of through the Iraqi gov but US insists it has to go through Iraqi gov. 

Sheikh Ahmed Aburisha asks U.S. for weapons to fight ISIS, but obstacles remain - CBS News


----------



## Saho

A showdown between US and IS seem to come very soon after they managed to infiltrate Al Baghdadi/Al Asad base. It is inevitable because US is not that stupid to believe the Iraqi army (under the pretext of militias) can beat IS completely, neither the Kurds. They realize the money spent on them didn't achieve anything so they know they'll eventually have to handle it themselves with Iran backing because without the "Puursians", Iraq would collapse easily (Watch the recent VICE video on Shia militias opinion).

I really hope once the Big Bad Wolf co's from the Western Hemisphere hammers IS, all of their members from Syria should flood into Iraq and solve their own problem there and let the strife go away in Syria because without them, Assad would have left long time ago.


----------



## 1000

Saho said:


> A showdown between US and IS seem to come very soon after they managed to infiltrate Al Baghdadi/Al Asad base. It is inevitable because US is not that stupid to believe the Iraqi army (under the pretext of militias) can beat IS completely, neither the Kurds. They realize the money spent on them didn't achieve anything so they know they'll eventually have to handle it themselves with Iran backing because without the "Puursians", Iraq would collapse easily (Watch the recent VICE video on Shia militias opinion).
> 
> I really hope once the Big Bad Wolf co's from the Western Hemisphere hammers IS, all of their members from Syria should flood into Iraq and solve their own problem there and let the strife go away in Syria because without them, Assad would have left long time ago.




US combat forces are unlikely as they said many times. They managed to infiltrate by wearing IA uniforms but were all killed. IA can't completely beat ISIS neither with Iran's help indeed, but even the US won't be able to without locals help. You need the locals help for that, read about Anbar back in the day, the US managed to defeat AQ there by using locals.

No they won't leave Syria to Iraq as you hope for, they'll keep ruining your dream in Syria and you can thank your fellow Sunni leaders for that.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=755201177886245





another confirmation by General Dempsey


----------



## Antaréss

Falcon29 said:


> @1000
> 
> Al-Abririyaaah is reporting prison break in Al Baghdadi by ISIS and kidnapping of 30 people. Is that true?



*ISIS freed the prisoners at Al-Baghdadi, near Ayn Al-Assad military base and they're still controlling Al-Baghdadi in Al-Anbar governorate :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Iraqi security forces recapture large parts of al-Baghdadi town - Global Times

Iraqi forces retake parts of al-Baghdadi town - News

The security forces and Sunni tribesmen, backed by US and Iraqi aircraft, launched an offensive early morning on the town of al-Baghdadi, 200 km northwest of Iraq’s capital Baghdad, and seized the central part of the town, including the town hall and its police station, after hours of heavy fighting with the extremists. “The town is almost under the control of the security forces and the battles are under way to push back the militants with the support from the US Apache helicopters,” a source added.

--
army operation in Baghdad belt north, graphic footage censored.

*Foreigners killed, Euro currency bills and the ID of a Moroccan shown along with his suicide vest he failed to use.*





--

Two relatives including the uncle of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the leader of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) militant group, were detained on Sunday after a security operation near the city of Samarra, state-owned Iraqi television cited a security source as saying.

“A group from the Regiment Special Assignments was able to arrest Baghdadi’s uncle, named Saleh Ibrahim Abdulmomen and niece’s husband Dhiya Nouri Sadoun,” the security source from the southern Dhi Qar governorate’s police said.

“The detainees are among the top level of ISIS commanders in Samarra,” the source added.

Meanwhile, Sheikh Oda al-Jughaifi from the western province of Anbar said on Sunday that a new military operation was launched to capture the Anbar province’s al-Baghdadi district from ISIS militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

26 reportedly killed in clashes between Iraqi groups and ISIS in Samarra


----------



## haman10

Our sunni brother who was a Sniper in the Iraqi army , beheaded by Wahhabites .

my condolences .

Martyr Ra'ad jasim :











RIP bro .

Enjoy heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> Our sunni brother who was a Sniper in the Iraqi army , beheaded by Wahhabites .
> 
> my condolences .
> 
> Martyr Ra'ad jasim :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP bro .
> 
> Enjoy heaven



Neither Arabs nor Arab Sunni Muslims are your (Kurds let alone Farsis) "brothers". Your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are killing his Arab and Sunni Muslim brethren in Syria by helping the Al-Asshead genocidal maniac commit genocide and mass-murder every single day. There is no difference between Daesh and your beloved Al-Asshaed genocidal maniac. Both are mass-murdering people indiscriminately although the Al-Asshead regime has killed more people.

@Dr.Thrax @Halimi @JUBA @Rakan.SA @ebray @Mosamania @Full Moon etc.

There is no such thing as a "Wahhabi" (it's the Hanbli fiqh which 25% of Saudi Arabia's population follow and which is found in many Muslim countries) and even if we assume there were it says nothing about killing innocents, fellow Muslims, doing suicide bombings (suicide is not allowed in Islam) or following some fake wannabe Sayyid sewer rat from Samarra in Al-Baghdadi.

The last point sounds very familiar with your Mullah regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> Neither Arabs nor Arab Sunni Muslims are your (Kurds, Farsis) "brothers". Your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are killing his Arab and Sunni Muslim brethren in Syria by helping the Al-Asshead genocidal maniac commit genocide and mass-murder every single day. There is no difference between Daesh and your beloved Al-Asshaed genocidal maniac. Both are mass-murdering people indiscriminately although Al-Asshead have killed more.



Ok we are bad. Now you should do your 'brothers' like this one killed a favor by stopping the flow of nutsacks coming from your country to join IS "holy khilafah". I bet at least one of those beheaders is a Saudi since that's always the case with Daesh-nuts. At least we are really helping Iraq fight the vermin called khalifah-army, what real things have you done for them? I remember one: Making a huge wonderful wall on Iraqi border that magically allows the Saudis joining IS out, but doesn't let them in. That's one of the seven wonders of modern world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> Ok we are bad. Now you should do your 'brothers' like this one killed a favor by stopping the flow of nutsacks coming from your country to join IS "holy khilafah". I bet at least one of those beheaders is a Saudi since that's always the case with Daesh-nuts. At least we are really helping Iraq fight the vermin called khalifah-army, what real things have you done for them? I remember one: Making a huge wonderful wall on Iraqi border that magically allows the Saudis joining IS out, but doesn't let them in. That's one of the seven wonders of modern world.



Keep spreading nonsense Farsi. All you are good at after getting militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and to some extent even ethnically conquered by Arabs is to obsess about your national trauma - the Arabs. Especially people from what is today KSA which were the ones that made those conquests almost 1500 years ago.

Saudi Arabian members of Daesh number around 2000 people in both Syria and Iraq. It's less than 5% of the total number of Daesh members.

No most of those that behead are locals or people from the West like the one from England that has beheaded many people. There are no Saudi Arabian leaders of Daesh either. They are all Iraqi and Syrian.

This;

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/02/w...abia-500-million-iraq-relief-effort.html?_r=0

More than you will ever do. The only thing you can do is to claim Shia Arabs and local Sunni Arabs victories. Just like in Southern Lebanon.

Yes, the same Iraqis who lost 500.000 people due to Iranians. They are indeed grateful, lol. The same country that got invaded in 2003 after the Iranian government and USA cooperated. That invasion gave rise to most of the problems seen today.

Iraqi Sunni Arabs, Sunni Arabs and Arabs as a whole love you too. As evident in the real world or even on PDF.

You know nothing as usual despite meddling in Arab affairs 24/7 like most other Farsis. Most people who go to Syria or Iraq to fight get inside from Syria or Turkey. Everyone knows about this.

Fact of the matter is that Farsis nor Kurds (which are in conflict with the Arabs of Iraq and Assyrians and Turkmen) are "brothers" of Arabs, Iraqi Sunni Arabs or Sunni Arabs.

Daesh are currently the enemy number 1 of Arabs and the Arab world. So quit trying to score some brownie points by being anti-Daesh. You have not invented the wheel here.


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> Keep spreading nonsense Farsi. All you are good at after getting militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and to some extent even ethnically conquered by Arabs is to obsess about your national trauma - the Arabs. Especially people from what is today KSA which were the ones that made those conquests almost 1500 years ago.
> 
> Saudi Arabian members of Daesh number around 2000 people in both Syria and Iraq. It's less than 5% of the total number of Daesh members.
> 
> No most of those that behead are locals or people from the West like the one from England that has beheaded many people. There are no Saudi Arabian leaders of Daesh either. They are all Iraqi and Syrian.
> 
> This;
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/02/w...abia-500-million-iraq-relief-effort.html?_r=0
> 
> More than you will ever do. The only thing you can do is to claim Shia Arabs and local Sunni Arabs victories. Just like in Southern Lebanon.
> 
> Yes, the same Iraqis who lost 500.000 people due to Iranians. They are indeed grateful, lol. The same country that got invaded in 2003 after the Iranian government and USA cooperated. That invasion gave rise to most of the problems seen today.
> 
> Iraqi Sunni Arabs, Sunni Arabs and Arabs as a whole love you too. As evident in the real world or even on PDF.
> 
> You know nothing as usual despite meddling in Arab affairs 24/7 like most other Farsis. Most people who go to Syria or Iraq to fight get inside from Syria or Turkey. Everyone knows about this.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Farsis nor Kurds (which are in conflict with the Arabs of Iraq and Assyrians and Turkmen) are "brothers" of Arabs, Iraqi Sunni Arabs or Sunni Arabs.
> 
> Daesh are currently the enemy number 1 of Arabs and the Arab world. So quit trying to score some brownie points by being anti-Daesh. You have not invented the wheel here.



I wonder when you'll get tired of repeating the same nonsense and lies with exact same words.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> @Dr.Thrax @Halimi @JUBA @Rakan.SA @ebray @Mosamania @Full Moon etc.
> .


To really combat terror, end support for Saudi Arabia | Owen Jones | Comment is free | The Guardian

Qatar and Saudi Arabia 'have ignited time bomb by funding global spread of radical Islam' - Telegraph





al-Hasani said:


> Kurds



kurds kurds kurds , bust some saudi balls .

you hate all the kurds , cause they bust your balls .

kurds kurds kurds , till saudi falls .

you hate all the kurds , cause they bust your balls .




Serpentine said:


> I wonder when you'll get tired of repeating the same nonsense and lies with exact same words.



Militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and to an extent ethnically conquered Farsis by Arabs in action in this thread.

===================

@Antaréss

Welcome to the forum . i hope you enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> I wonder when you'll get tired of repeating the same nonsense and lies with exact same words.



So historical facts have become lies now? Interesting.

Was it a lie too that KSA donated 500 million dollars to Iraq as aid this summer? Is it not correct that mostly local Sunni Arabs and Shia Arabs in Iraq are doing the fighting against Daesh together with the Iraqi army and coalition bombings which have helped a lot and not Iranians of all people? GCC being a key partner in that coalition.

Is it not correct that Iranians killed 500.000 Iraqis during the Iraq-Iran war? Is it not correct that Daesh are the main enemies of Arabs and Muslims currently and that you being anti-Daesh is not going to score you any brownie points here?

Is it not correct that most Arabs and Iranians have a bad relationship and that Syrian Sunni Arabs and Iraqi Sunni Arabs of all people dislike your regime and Farsi supporters of that regime?

*Everything above is correct.
*
_So if saying that I am writing "bullshitt" is going to make you feel better than so be it.
_
@haman10

Why the hell should I hate Kurds? There are several Iraqi users here, Turks etc. who insult Kurds 24/7 and you thank the posts of those users when it suits you when other topics are discussed. Saudi Arabians or Arabs in general (outside of Syrians and Iraqis) have 0 reason to dislike let alone hate Kurds. Stop kidding, will you.

Hell, Kurdish users here on PDF have even written to me privately (when PM's existed) and thanked me for standing up for Kurds during 1-2 discussions.

@Al-Kurdi and @Quantifier being the only Kurds outside of you here will confirm this.

Yes, 2 authors in some British newspaper (rest assured that they write more bullshit about Iran and have for the past 36 years) is the holy grail while anti-Iranian regime and anti-Iran Western reports (in the thousands) are bullshit.

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You never answered me. If we assume that there is something called "Wahhabism" where does it say anything about killing innocents, Muslims, blowing yourself up etc.? All while this being against Islam?

You do realize that there are 2-3 million Shias in KSA and 25% of the population or so (mainly in Najd) are "Wahhabis" (following the Hanbali fiqh) so it's very strange that we don't see scenes like in Iraq, Syria etc. in KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

@500 Do you know if Israel is in anyway assisting the Kurdish forces? Or is there no sign at all?


----------



## Antaréss

1000 said:


> Tunnels in Baiji, explains how they managed to come back into the city.


Excuse me, I have to correct you 
These photos are from Sinai, Egypt.
Published by MBC last month.

Search for : حصيلة جهود القوات المسلحة في القضاء على الإرهاب بسيناء في أربعة أيام
And then check out the first result (using Google).

Sorry that I don't have enough privileges to include the link 
-------------------------------------
@haman10
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> Excuse me, I have to correct you
> These photos are from Sinai, Egypt.
> Published by MBC last month.
> 
> Search for : حصيلة جهود القوات المسلحة في القضاء على الإرهاب بسيناء في أربعة أيام
> And then check out the first result (using Google).
> 
> Sorry that I don't have enough privileges to include the link
> -------------------------------------
> @haman10
> Thanks.



took it from twitter.. as expected twitter is full of false info


----------



## Mosamania

Serpentine said:


> Ok we are bad. Now you should do your 'brothers' like this one killed a favor by stopping the flow of nutsacks coming from your country to join IS "holy khilafah". I bet at least one of those beheaders is a Saudi since that's always the case with Daesh-nuts. At least we are really helping Iraq fight the vermin called khalifah-army, what real things have you done for them? I remember one: Making a huge wonderful wall on Iraqi border that magically allows the Saudis joining IS out, but doesn't let them in. That's one of the seven wonders of modern world.



Saudi joined ISIS through Turkey not through the border. You still honestly believe that Saudi arabia is supporting ISIS? Are you a naturally born "this" or is mullah propaganda responsible for making you "this" way? 

Yeah let's support the one group that we are fighting and even are engaged in Aerial Bombardement against, that's a good idea. Seriously though? Do you believe the words that are coming out of your mouth?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

The problem is they are trolling and can't accept facts. That's why it's hard to talk or discuss anything with them @Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

*The Situation In Iraq | 15th of February, 2015*​*



*


----------



## waz

Ceylal said:


> [QUOTE="al-Hasani, post: 6789268, member: 144723"
> There is no such thing as a "Wahhabi"
> 
> @Dr.Thrax @Halimi @JUBA @Rakan.SA @ebray @Mosamania @Full Moon etc.


Atten-hut! PDF's Baghdadi has spoken guys![/QUOTE]

Please do not name call @Ceylal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> Saudi joined ISIS through Turkey not through the border. You still honestly believe that Saudi arabia is supporting ISIS? Are you a naturally born "this" or is mullah propaganda responsible for making you "this" way?
> 
> Yeah let's support the one group that we are fighting and even are engaged in Aerial Bombardement against, that's a good idea. Seriously though? Do you believe the words that are coming out of your mouth?



I didn't talk about huge state support, but the massive amount of Saudis who have joined different terrorist groups. So my response was to @al-Hasani which had the audacity to bad mouth Iran when it came to Iraq, IS and ME affairs. If you don't do anything against them, at least be quiet, you'd save the embarassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> I didn't talk about huge state support, but the massive amount of Saudis who have joined different terrorist groups. So my response was to @al-Hasani which had the audacity to bad mouth Iran when it came to Iraq, IS and ME affairs. If you don't do anything against them, at least be quiet, you'd save the embarassment.



2000-2500 people in total in both Iraq and Syria out of a rebel force of 150.000-200.000. *Massive *indeed. Yes, you saved 8 million big Baghdad from falling into the hands of Daesh after all. It's Iranians and not local Iraqi Sunni Arabs, Shia Arab volunteers, Iraqi army and Peshmerga doing the fighting either but Iranian soldiers!
All hail the "Sadah" Mullah's in Iran. What a beautiful contribution to "fighting" terrorism and promoting peace that they are doing in the Arab world. From Lebanon, Syria to Iraq.

Mullah's in Iran = "Promoting peace in the ME since 1979 and fighting terrorism".

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I guess you being the North Korea of the ME and being sanctioned by most of the world is a coincidence too.

Your Arab and especially Sunni Arab "brothers" love you too. Especially your fake wannabe Arab Wilayat al-Faqih regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Anbar requires arming the locals, central gov should simply look for that solution there's no other workaround.



Alshawi1234 said:


> Tensions are increasing between the Kurds and Iraqis regarding Kirkuk after Barzanis statemtn of refusing for any Iraqi forces entering Kirkuk. Qays al Khazali issued a statement saying "Barzani has no legal, moral, constitutional or any other right in deciding on who does or does not enter Iraqi land, we will enter Kirkuk when we wish, and not when he wants".
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Kurdish authorities have been removing Arab monuments in the city of Kirkuk, one monument which resembles Arabian swords was removed from on the of cities squares.



Not much he can do actually, if they fire at the forces they won't receive any budget from Baghdad since Abadi plans several divisions in Kerkuk and Iran will turn hostile on them, they know how to play games between PUK and KDP. Actually I hope they fire on them, increases the chance that the central gov stops feeding them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

^^ your first sentence, I don't know if I should even take you seriously, but that's too much crap to fit in a single post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Alshawi1234 said:


> The way you attempt to explain the quran is wrong. The tafsir of the quran should be taken from the Hadith and not the way you think it is because of the apparent context. Each phrase of the quran descended separately over years and each verse came on a special occasion. Your attempt at giving your tafsir is called "tafsir thahiri" or "apparent explanation". You cannot understand the true meaning of the verses without going back to the event which they descended in. For example in Ayat of purification in surah al nisa. The verses talk about the women if the prophet, but Hadith al kisa which the specific verse descended was exclusive to the prophet, Ali, Fatima, Hassan,and hussain without including the wife's if the prophet.


If you read my post carefully, you would see that I have taken into account both the historical and literal/apparent context of the verses. Thus, my way of explaining, interpreting and reading the Quran is correct. 


TankMan said:


> And if *both the literal/literary and the historical contexts* are taken into account,


When even the literal context is completely opposite of what it's being made out to be by your position (or the position of the poster I was replying to), how can the historical context change anything in that respect? At most the historical context *can change the application* of a verse or command but it can* not change its meaning.*

I understand why you wouldn't want to continue this religious debate, and I won't either, but I felt the need to clarify this point.


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> 2000-2500 people in total in both Iraq and Syria out of a rebel force of 150.000-200.000. *Massive *indeed. Yes, you saved 8 million big Baghdad from falling into the hands of Daesh after all. It's Iranians and not local Iraqi Sunni Arabs, Shia Arab volunteers, Iraqi army and Peshmerga doing the fighting either but Iranian soldiers!
> All hail the "Sadah" Mullah's in Iran. What a beautiful contribution to "fighting" terrorism and promoting peace that they are doing in the Arab world. From Lebanon, Syria to Iraq.
> 
> Mullah's in Iran = "Promoting peace in the ME since 1979 and fighting terrorism".
> 
> Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I guess you being the North Korea of the ME and being sanctioned by most of the world is a coincidence too.
> 
> Your Arab and especially Sunni Arab "brothers" love you too. Especially your fake wannabe Arab Wilayat al-Faqih regime.


The majority of terrorists are Saudis 

15 of 911 hijackers were Saudis 

Did you ask your self why your country and your people have the lion share of terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

A lot of information from the defense minister explaining the issues
(arabic)





Well educated and secular from Mosul, too bad he's surrounded by corrupt people and uneducated Islamists he has to deal with as in the video.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> I wonder when you'll get tired of repeating the same nonsense and lies with exact same words.


That's their job to keep repeat the same bs because it's been paid for.

The deal is Iraqi gov. don't do the same on social web sites it would be a big defeat to these traitors bedo.

I'm not taalking about @al-Hasani this guy just brain washed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Rakan.SA said:


> Atten-hut! PDF's Baghdadi has spoken guys
> Hello parrot
> There is no such thing as Wahhabi.. Imam Mohammad bin abdulwahhab books are translated to English. In order to have a Wahhabi sect then imam Mohammed had to come up with a new innovation in fiqh that the 4 imams before him never came up with or anyone else. So that means you can easily find this innovation in one of his books that he wrote. So please give me the name of the book and what page I can find his innovation. How many days do you need ?
> Another thing shows how intelligent you are. Imam Mohammed followed imam Ahmad ibn hanbal in fiqh.
> But don't worry I'm still interested and willing to wait for you so you can show us how evil this Wahhabi sect is lol



The Wahabi sect that is destroying Islam..The Sauds, if they are following the Hanbali right will not be as murderous as they are, your brand of Islam is killing, your money is killing, Sauds are behind every muslim death that doesn't follow their sect. You can run, but you can't hide your evil ded from The US to Syria. Only snake shed their skin...No body is believing your crocodile tears...



waz said:


> Atten-hut! PDF's Baghdadi has spoken guys!



Please do not name call @Ceylal[/QUOTE]
That rule should be universal, not applied to the very few. All you had to do is read his posts and the insults he hurls left and right without being admonished by the moderation.
@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The majority of terrorists are Saudis
> 
> 15 of 911 hijackers were Saudis
> 
> Did you ask your self why your country and your people have the lion share of terrorism


It depends on what the word 'terrorism' means to you.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mussana said:


> With the grace of almighty Allah , i will parade them naked over here . All their Taqiyah will evaporate within no time.
> 
> They either debate with manners or i am going to teach them some.
> 
> Now this is for the moderators.
> 
> Every now and then in these threads , arguments regarding the understanding of Islam will come up.
> I suggest why don't moderators allow a special thread for that where every one can debate these contentious points and that will help the other threads to be kept free of these religious debates.


I agree... And tag me in any conversation please


----------



## Antaréss

*Iranian Fighter Was Killed Near Samarra'*













His name is Hadi Thulfiqaar.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Thread open again after a general clean up. I removed personal insults from both sides and religious posts. 

For the 20th time now, please keep to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Mussana said:


> Sir,
> What about the suggestion about a separate thread for anything concerning contentious religious issues as they come up more that often in these threads.
> 
> I will be grateful if u provide the space for that.



To be honest my friend we have a policy of no religious discussion, that's universally applied to all communities including the Pakistani one. We discuss the two Eids, Salat, Fasting and so forth, which is pretty much universal, but other than that there is a ban on such discussions, due to the level of infighting.

Many thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

distribute food in al baghdadi town





TOS-1 used in the north recently










@Serpentine @haman10 can you safawis copy and mass produce the TOS-1, if we had 100 of those there would be no more terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

1000 said:


> can you safawis copy and mass produce the TOS-1, if we had 100 of those there would be no more terrorists.


Wow thats a beauty !

no , but safawi army produces these which could be used by half-safawi half-muslim army of iraq :



















donno why , but iranian army is more interested in long range rockets than shorter ranges .

Fajr 3 , Fajr 5 , Zelzal 1-A , Zelzal 2 , and Gerad .

my favorite one is zelzal 2

if interested we can give a bunch for free , Tnx for keeping those bastards away 



1000 said:


> if we had 100 of those there would be no more terrorists.


Don't get it personal but sometimes i think your military officials are dumb .

Why in dafuq aren't they focusing on these ? 10 UCAVs and 100 of these launchers would cost what ? 500 mil ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> donno why , but iranian army is more interested in long range rockets than shorter ranges .
> 
> Fajr 3 , Fajr 5 , Zelzal 1-A , Zelzal 2 and *T-300 Kasirga .*


What do you mean interested? Did i miss something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> pardon me ?


Did you say Iranian army is interested in T-300 Kasirga or did i misunderstood you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam




----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> @Serpentine @haman10 can you safawis copy and mass produce the TOS-1, if we had 100 of those there would be no more terrorists.



I've heard nothing about producing TOS-1, but it's nothing that hard to make I believe, maybe it's in development/production stage, can't say for sure. It just has a much more higher fire rate compared to older systems.

But Iraq can buy a good number of them from Russia for now, it wouldn't cost too much. And honestly, much more than TOS-1 is needed to defeat them, you can't kill all of them while spreading in a wide area, but it can bring hell upon a good number of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Did you say Iranian army is interested in T-300 Kasirga or did i misunderstood you?


i fixed it , was a bad mistake .

in a post , an iranian member was trying to compare T-300 to Fajr-5 , i mistakenly quoted him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> i fixed it , was a bad mistake .
> 
> in a post , an iranian member was trying to compare T-300 to Fajr-5 , i mistakenly quoted him


Why did you post a picture of it then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Why did you post a picture of it then?


relax dude !! no one is stealing your rocket launcher 

it was in the same post and i *mistakenly* quoted it . now get over it man 

بررسی و مقایسه سه راکت قدرتمند زمین به زمین: فجر 5، T-300 و WS-2 - راکت انداز ها - Military.ir

BTW : the result of comparison : Fajr 5 has more firepower , more range , more destructive capability 

now are u interested in fajr 5?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Azizam said:


>



You know I can't blame people like this, many recruits fooled into ISIS mostly poor locals. Hardcore ISIS members are usually foreigners. The latter usually get killed, the first get captured often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> relax dude !! no one is stealing your rocket launcher
> 
> it was in the same post and i *mistakenly* quoted it . now get over it man


Just asking man why so suspicious? 



haman10 said:


> BTW : the result of comparison : Fajr 5 has more firepower , more range , more destructive capability
> 
> now are u interested in fajr 5?


Yep i know because Iran is Technologically, Militarily and Economically light years ahead of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

haman10 said:


> *I think your military officials are dumb .*



I think , it is the water...The Iraqi Shia seem to have lead in their @sses..Thankfully, they have some kurds that save the day..We are all wondering when the TOS-1 will be used against them? Even American wised up and parked the Iraqi F16 in Arizona, for fear that they may end up in DAESH air force. Like their Abrams

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Wow thats a beauty !
> 
> no , but safawi army produces these which could be used by half-safawi half-muslim army of iraq :



TOS-1 is actually quite a sophisticated area denial weapon nicknamed flamethrower. The whole system is really not that difficult to copy, the tricky part is the warhead which is an air-fuel bomb (the most powerful conventional weapon). And the trickiest part to engineer, is the precision fuel disperser which even took Russians several decades to perfect. But by now, examples must have arrived from Iraq and will be used for reverse engineering . Expect them in a couple of years being unveiled in a ceremony. But Russian versions range is very short and it is unguided. If Iran could increase the range to something like 15+ km and make it guided (GPS / laser), it would be superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

The faster ISIS gets wiped out the better iraq will be and the better the region will be.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hakan said:


> The faster ISIS gets wiped out the better iraq will be and the better the region will be.


Unfortunately, no, the reason for that is the Sunni Iraqis backed by the arab shaikhs and turkish erdogan wont settle until they take back the control of the country! while shea at the other end wont let them do that and they already have more than a milion man armed.

Do you think the sunnis let isis back to their territory because they are in love with them or they really believe in that? no they wanted isis to do the job for them then once they have it they fight isis to drive them out of the country by help of the west and arab and turks that's the plan but they failed big time since they couldn't take baghdad and since Imam Sistani may Allah bless his soul gave that fatwa.

By the way kurds were part of that game no doubt.

So even if isis wiped out tomorrow the country wont see peace until the sunnis give up and accept the reality that shea are Iraqis and they have full right to rule, other wise the Iraq will stay in chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> I think , it is the water...The Iraqi Shia seem to have lead in their @sses..Thankfully, they have some kurds that save the day..We are all wondering when the TOS-1 will be used against them? Even American wised up and parked the Iraqi F16 in Arizona, for fear that they may end up in DAESH air force. Like their Abrams



The f-16s will be stationed somewhere in the centre or south, not where the terrorists are. The Kurds can't even save their own a**es if it weren't for the support they are getting, your hype over the non-arabs is vastly exaggerated. 80% of the airstrikes in Iraq area aimed at serving the peshmerga. In Syria 600 airstrikes against IS near Kobani.

Losses happen during wars especially when there's the entire populous against you. The army has been through many setbacks in the past year because of the government policies and treason from within. There were thousands of fifth columnists inside the government who were giving every movement that army makes and officers selling the soldiers into ambushes. The Kurds didn't have such problem nor did IS have such problem, only the central government since the Shias had to be "inclusive" and include all the traitors with them. The PMF were made to counter such threats. 

As for the PMF, they are the largest and most efficient fighting force in Iraq. BTW 5,000 PMF forces were deployed to Kirkuk to defend the city. So better rethink of who's really saving the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

---------


Operations in Halabsa, western Baghdad. 






Operations in Hawish, northern Samara. 







From archive, the liberation of Diyala 





Joint operation in Tal tasa, Baghdad belt. Northwest of tarmiya. Joint operation AAH and the Iraqi army. 





In other news. 3000 new PMF volunteer are currently in training camps in Diyala. 

Promo video from the war media team, the media wing of the PMF. 






Iranian sniper rifles with PMF fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Superboy

Alshawi1234 said:


> Iranian sniper rifles with PMF fighters.




What's PMF?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Superboy said:


> What's PMF?


Popular mobilization forces. Or mobilize.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

there r no shias militias in Kirkuk and they will never be allowed to enter.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kurdi said:


> there r no shias militias in Kirkuk and they will never be allowed to enter.


They already there wake up. But why do you think they shouldnt be there?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> there r no shias militias in Kirkuk and they will never be allowed to enter.



I assure you they will because Kurds are harassing and treating Arabs/Turkmens/Assyrians as 2nd class. Even the locals themselves will form into militia's. That is why I call it positive terrorism as @Alshawi1234 recalls.

Second example, NPU Assyrian militia in the Nineveh plains.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Malik Alashter said:


> They already there wake up. But why do you think they shouldnt be there?.



there is not a single shia militiamen in Kirkuk city.



1000 said:


> I assure you they will because Kurds are harassing and treating Arabs/Turkmens/Assyrians as 2nd class. Even the locals themselves will form into militia's. That is why I call it positive terrorism as @Alshawi1234 recalls.
> 
> Second example, NPU Assyrian militia in the Nineveh plains.



while are you so full of S***? Mandeans from as south as Basrah even fled to Kurdistan even though there is no war there! Maslawis who fled to baghdad, bought a plane ticket to Kurdistan. when your army was harrasing and killing sunnis b4 the conflict, they fled to Kurdistan. When took Anbar, Anbaris fled to Kurdistan via baghdad. christians left your precious capital fleeing to Kurdistan for safety. your shia militias are slaughtering your own sunni arab kind in the hundreds! sunnis from tikrit, baji are fleeing to Peshmerga protection in Kirkuk b4 rather than baghdad!


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> while are you so full of S***? Mandeans from as south as Basrah even fled to Kurdistan even though there is no war there! Maslawis who fled to baghdad, bought a plane ticket to Kurdistan. when your army was harrasing and killing sunnis b4 the conflict, they fled to Kurdistan. When took Anbar, Anbaris fled to Kurdistan via baghdad. christians left your precious capital fleeing to Kurdistan for safety. your shia militias are slaughtering your own sunni arab kind in the hundreds! sunnis from tikrit, baji are fleeing to Peshmerga protection in Kirkuk b4 rather than baghdad!



Do you know how many Anbaris ( Sunnis ) went to the biggest RAFIDI/MAJOOSI city in Iraq ( Karbala ) ? they were welcomed and housed.

You act as if i'm a foreigner with little knowledge on this subject, don't bring me the usual story where you want me to respond extensively explaining every part proving every point as well, than you shrug it off with your usual story.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
let me return to news instead

UAE dropped a 2000LB JDAM, either Iraq or Syria.




----------------------------------------------------------------------------

general of the army visits liberated al baghdadi


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> there is not a single shia militiamen in Kirkuk city.
> 
> 
> 
> while are you so full of S***? Mandeans from as south as Basrah even fled to Kurdistan even though there is no war there! Maslawis who fled to baghdad, bought a plane ticket to Kurdistan. when your army was harrasing and killing sunnis b4 the conflict, they fled to Kurdistan. When took Anbar, Anbaris fled to Kurdistan via baghdad. christians left your precious capital fleeing to Kurdistan for safety. your shia militias are slaughtering your own sunni arab kind in the hundreds! sunnis from tikrit, baji are fleeing to Peshmerga protection in Kirkuk b4 rather than baghdad!


Its not kurdistan and Assyria the Assyrians and Chaldeans and arameans and syriacs lived there before your mountain goats came to looking for land and water

I don't know who told you that Assyria in northern Mesopotamia is donkeystan 

Maybe the ape in your avatar gave you false agenda in your brain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ayatollah Hadi al Ameri, locals speak of Dhuliyia liberation, citizens of Dhuliyia seen celebrating after the defeat of ISIS working together with the popular mobilization aka militia's.






Wikibedia information
Dhuluiya offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Dhuluiya offensive* was launched in December by Iraqi forces backed by Sunni tribesmen and Shia militamen on the strategic town of Dhuluiya (Arabic: الضلوعية‎), which had been held by ISIS for months.
> 
> It was part of a broader operation to fully clear the Saladin Governorate.



@Mosamania Look at the 1 minute vid, you always take time to complain when it's the opposite news putting them in a bad light.

Fake news was spread of Hadi al ameri's group comitting massacres in Diyala meanwhile the vid shows locals ( sunnis ) welcoming them, praising the ayatollah ameri and working with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Ayatollah Hadi al Ameri, locals speak of Dhuliyia liberation, citizens of Dhuliyia seen celebrating after the defeat of ISIS working together with the popular mobilization aka militia's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikibedia information
> Dhuluiya offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> @Mosamania Look at the 1 minute vid, you always take time to complain when it's the opposite news putting them in a bad light.
> 
> Fake news was spread of Hadi al ameri's group comitting massacres in Diyala meanwhile the vid shows locals ( sunnis ) welcoming them, praising the ayatollah ameri and working with them.



I don't take these type of videos seriously. Not at all. The music, the montage, it just all screams that there is something isn't right with it. Again I am not one to say this or that, all I am saying is that you wait and see what will happen. Time will tell if I am right or wrong.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> I don't take these type of videos seriously. Not at all. The music, the montage, it just all screams that there is something isn't right with it. Again I am not one to say this or that, all I am saying is that you wait and see what will happen. Time will tell if I am right or wrong.



You wouldn't watch a 25 min video anyway.
Time will always tell but that's obvious.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al-Kurdi said:


> there r no shias militias in Kirkuk and they will never be allowed to enter.


There is 5,000 PMF just on the outskirts, 10KM away. 

You have to look at the broad picture. The Iraqis see Kirkuk as an IRAQI city. If the Kurds in the city don't consider themselves Iraqi they are more than welcome to leave to Kurdistan.

As for pointing the guns towards PMF in Kirku.

first, you will never get the western support or airstrikes against them, second, Iran will not sit and watch. 

The PMF leaders have already made it clear the Kirkuk is Iraqi and not "kurdistani" as Barzani calls it.



1000 said:


> You wouldn't watch a 25 min video anyway.
> Time will always tell but that's obvious.


It doesn't matter what or how you try to convince these people, he was raised to hate since childhood.

Deaf, dumb and blind. They see all shias as sub-humans regardless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sunni people of the Alfadhl town welcoming haj Hadi Alamery the leader of the PM forces.

Mohammed AlKhalidi shared ‎قناة الغدير_... - Mohammed AlKhalidi | Facebook



1000 said:


> Ayatollah Hadi al Ameri, locals speak of Dhuliyia liberation, citizens of Dhuliyia seen celebrating after the defeat of ISIS working together with the popular mobilization aka militia's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikibedia information
> Dhuluiya offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> @Mosamania Look at the 1 minute vid, you always take time to complain when it's the opposite news putting them in a bad light.
> 
> Fake news was spread of Hadi al ameri's group comitting massacres in Diyala meanwhile the vid shows locals ( sunnis ) welcoming them, praising the ayatollah ameri and working with them.


You beat me on this vid I just post it even it was just a link while you had it as a youtube.



Mosamania said:


> all I am saying is that you wait and see what will happen. Time will tell if I am right or wrong.


Really what will happen then Mr.Mosamania. Like you guys invade us or your gangs will turn to super hero some sick minded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Malik Alashter said:


> Sunni people of the Alfadhl town welcoming haj Hadi Alamery the leader of the PM forces.
> 
> Mohammed AlKhalidi shared ‎قناة الغدير_... - Mohammed AlKhalidi | Facebook
> 
> 
> You beat me on this vid I just post it even it was just a link while you had it as a youtube.
> 
> 
> Really what will happen then Mr.Mosamania. Like you guys invade us or your gangs will turn to super hero some sick minded.



We are the ones with gangs in the Middle East? Rofl.


----------



## -SINAN-

*Peshmerga training included in US deal*

As part of an agreement between Turkey and the U.S., some 20 Turkish soldiers will participate in the training program of Kurdish Peshmerga forces in northern Iraq as part of the struggle against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant. 

As Turkey and the U.S. have finalized the draft of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on a program to train and equip the moderate Syrian opposition, training Peshmerga forces has also been included in the package. 

Turkish soldiers already began Special Forces training with Kurdish fighters in northern Iraq in November. Last week, a delegation from the U.S. Army had meetings in Turkey and visited the Hirfanlı base, where both parties have agreed to conduct the training program.

There, three-month-long programs will be consecutively arranged and in each of the programs, a group of 200-300 Syrian opposition members, mainly made up of Turkmens, will be trained, a Turkish official said, noting that 30 U.S. soldiers would be assisting the training project.

“Trained Syrian opposition members will de facto establish safe havens when they go back and maintain order in northern Syria,” the official said, adding that Turkey aimed to relocate Syrian refugees to these areas. 

Chief of Turkish General Staff Gen. Necdet Özel will discuss the issue during the gathering of anti-ISIL coalition members in Saudi Arabia, while Defense Minister İsmet Yılmaz will discuss the details in Washington.

Peshmerga training included in US deal - INTERNATIONAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

This old news turned out fake

Senior Hezbollah leader Wathiq al-Battat 'assassinated by accident' in Iraq

He recently appeared in a video, he's alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Al-Kurdi said:


> there r no shias militias in Kirkuk and they will never be allowed to enter.


Iran will bomb irbil to oblivion (after taking its people as hosts) if needs be . kirkuk belongs to iraq .

Stand down little Pkk terrorists


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mosamania said:


> We are the ones with gangs in the Middle East? Rofl.


But you still didn't tell me what will happen.

So you have no gangs and still threatening the others!.


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Iran will bomb irbil to oblivion (after taking its people as hosts) if needs be . kirkuk belongs to iraq .
> 
> Stand down little Pkk terrorists



Haman....western companies have tremendous investment in Erbil...that's one of the reasons they bombed fvcked out of Daesh when they threatened Erbil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Antaréss said:


> *Iranian Fighter Was Killed Near Samarra'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Hadi Thulfiqaar.​


In heaven inshallah and every scumbag that he killed may burn in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

US says Mosul offensive to be in April. But US reserves are being called up for duty. This is what's being reported by American families. US troops always being used to die for problems they have nothing to do with. No other nations deploy troops. Israel should be forced to do ground op as the Zionist establishment is behind all these problems. 

Most likely Mosul offensive will have happen in coming weeks and this leak is psychological warfare to catch them off guard.


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> This old news turned out fake
> 
> Senior Hezbollah leader Wathiq al-Battat 'assassinated by accident' in Iraq
> 
> He recently appeared in a video, he's alive


Wathiq al batat is a little version of Moqtada al Sadr. Both like immature kids, their silence is worth more than their talk.



Falcon29 said:


> US says Mosul offensive to be in April. But US reserves are being called up for duty. This is what's being reported by American families. US troops always being used to die for problems they have nothing to do with. No other nations deploy troops. Israel should be forced to do ground op as the Zionist establishment is behind all these problems.
> 
> Most likely Mosul offensive will have happen in coming weeks and this leak is psychological warfare to catch them off guard.


Mosul offensive won't happen before the liberation of Sallahiddin province and the few remaining IS held areas of Kirkuk. That needs at least 4 months minimum if not a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Wathiq al batat is a little version of Moqtada al Sadr. Both like immature kids, their silence is worth more than their talk.
> 
> 
> Mosul offensive won't happen before the liberation of Sallahiddin province and the few remaining IS held areas of Kirkuk. That needs at least 4 months minimum if not a year.



They are saying Peshmarga will take part in it.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> western companies have tremendous investment in Erbil


none of our concern .

the reason why iran helped erbil in face of ISIS was obvious : 1- PKK is quite frankly better than ISIS 2- we wanted to keep ISIS as far as humanly possible from iranian borders .

Now if iraq's stability and territorial integrity is in anyway challenged by these scums of humanity (PKK and PJAK) , iran will not stand idly by .

we'll bomb the shizzam outta them . actually the Havanirooz (IRIAF station) in kermanshah whose pilots are all kurds too , will carry out the job 

all we gotta do is to take all the civilians as refuge and give them citizenship , then bomb the terrorists .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

haman10 said:


> none of our concern .
> 
> the reason why iran helped erbil in face of ISIS was obvious : 1- PKK is quite frankly better than ISIS 2- we wanted to keep ISIS as far as humanly possible from iranian borders .
> 
> Now if iraq's stability and territorial integrity is in anyway challenged by these scums of humanity (PKK and PJAK) , iran will not stand idly by .
> 
> we'll bomb the shizzam outta them . actually the Havanirooz (IRIAF station) in kermanshah whose pilots are all kurds too , will carry out the job



Havanirooz 

funny name bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Nawaba said:


> funny name bro.


 

Urdu and persian are too freaking close

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

haman10 said:


> Urdu and persian are too freaking close



I dedicate this song to your havanirooz squadron against ISIS.






@LoveIcon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> none of our concern .
> 
> the reason why iran helped erbil in face of ISIS was obvious : 1- PKK is quite frankly better than ISIS 2- we wanted to keep ISIS as far as humanly possible from iranian borders .
> 
> Now if iraq's stability and territorial integrity is in anyway challenged by these scums of humanity (PKK and PJAK) , iran will not stand idly by .
> 
> we'll bomb the shizzam outta them . actually the Havanirooz (IRIAF station) in kermanshah whose pilots are all kurds too , will carry out the job
> 
> all we gotta do is to take all the civilians as refuge and give them citizenship , then bomb the terrorists .



You were talking about bombing Erbil...... what Erbil have to do with the pkk terrorists...also...uhh nevermind.
I'm not into discussions with Iranians anymore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I'm not into discussions with Iranians anymore...


GTFO of our section then , leech

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> GTFO of our section then , leech


This ME section, farsi...not your section.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> This ME section, farsi...not your section.


but you're there 24/7 tork .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> but you're there 24/7 tork .


You are day dreaming again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I'm not into discussions with Iranians anymore...



Yeah you always say that but it always turn out different and you keep coming back for more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah you always say that but it always turn out different and you keep coming back for more


Not exactly,true. But we all know that because of your taqqiya nature, you like to change the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I'm not into discussions with Iranians anymore...


OH MY GOD!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!


Yeap, if you stay away from me and my contry, i won't bother myself with rafidis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Yeap, if you stay away from me and my contry, i won't bother myself with rafidis.


I am free to say whatever I want about you and your terrorist country.deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> I am free to say whatever I want about you and your terrorist country.deal with it.


I'm not gonna deal with it but you in that case.


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I'm not gonna deal with it but you in that case.


We know how to deal.this is why rmi and you get banned on daily basis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> We know how to deal.this is why rmi and you get banned on daily basis


I get banned for only two times since a became a member. One in Chinese section, one directly by webby for advertisement. I have never get banned for arguing with you.....but we can't say the same for you and your kin.

Taqqiya master rafidi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I get banned for only two times since a became a member. One in Chinese section, one directly by webby for advertisement. I have never get banned for arguing with you.....but we can't say the same for you and your kin.
> 
> Taqqiya master rafidi.


I see erDOGan supporting terrorism had some effects on Torkish people too.good! Keep going and they will let you blow up yourself in Syria to kill rafidis.

BTW, since 2011 I have been banned for twice.pretty sure that you havent seen me banned at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nawaba

Gentlemen, please behave yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

kollang said:


> I see erDOGan supporting terrorism had some effects on Torkish people too.good! Keep going and they will let you blow up yourself in Syria to kill rafidis.
> 
> BTW, since 2011 I have been banned for twice.pretty sure that you havent seen me banned at all.



Dadash, velesh kon. Dont bother with it.
I have reported his posts. I dont really take insult to his words by calling us "rafidi" (as Im not even religious), but sectarianism is against the rules

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10 @ResurgentIran 

Really good to see this guy is really not "into discussion with Iranians".LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @haman10 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Really good to see this guy is really not "into discussion with Iranians".LOL



What exactly i'm discussing with you about, right now ???

Edit: And about "rafidi, rafida"....you can thank @haman10 for that.


----------



## About.to.be.banned

*The price of a slave... as determined by official ISIS price list: Islamist group sets prices for Yazidi and Christian women - with girls under nine fetching the highest price*


A 'price list' for Yazidi and Christian women and child slaves abducted by ISIS militants as spoils of war has been unveiled.

The terror organisation recently boasted of enslaving women from the Iraqi ethnic minority.

According to the documens, just £27 will fetch a Yazidi or Christian woman aged between 40 and 50.

Chillingly, a child between one and nine will fetch four times that.

The document also states that the slavery market has recently taken a downturn, hitting ISIS' war chest.






*Disturbing: A 'price list' for Yazidi and Christian women and child slaves abducted by ISIS militants as spoils of war has been unveiled. Pictured, an Islamic State fighter explaining it is slave 'distribution day' in a video*​



It said: 'The market to sell women and spoils of war has been experiencing a significant decrease, which has adversely affected ISIS revenue and financing of the Mujahideen.'

ISIS has now imposed price controls over the sale of women and spoils, threatening to execute whoever violates the guidelines.

*According to the document, no one is allowed to purchase more than three slaves, unless they are foreigners like Turks, Syrians and Gulf Arabs*



*One unidentified man, pictured left, says he is searching for a girl while another man sitting next to him laughs*





*Who wants to sell? A man asks who has a slave to sell and one is quickly found and negotiations begin*

*




Exchange: The seller quickly reveals he is happy to part with his young slave girl for a Glock pistol




*​*Haggle: But the buyers want to know what the girl looks like before they name a price*


an unsettling video emerged purporting to show Islamic State fighters bartering over Yazidi women at a slave girl 'market', with men appearing in the clip explain it is 'slave market day'.

The footage shows the men negotiating the price of the women, with blue and green-eyed young girls fetching a higher price.

It starts with one man saying to the camera: 'Today is the slave market day. Today is the day where this verse applies: 'Except with their wives and the (captives) whom their right hands possess, - for (then) they are not to be blamed'.

He added: 'Today is distribution day God willing. Each one takes his share.'

Another then says: 'I swear man I am searching for a girl. I hope I find one.'

The men laugh and another says: 'Today is the day of (female) slaves and we should have our share.'

Bartering begins after a seller is found, who says he is happy to sell his slave for a Glock pistol.

Sellers offer prices, with one going as high as five banknotes. Subtitles on the clip explain that one banknote is probably the equivalent of 100 dollars.

But the buyers explain the price they are willing to pay depends on looks and they will need to verify the girl is to their liking.

One says he would need to check the teeth of the 15-year-old being auctioned, and explains: 'If she doesn't have teeth, why would I want her?'

The video was shot in Mosul, Iraq's second largest city, which was seized by ISIS in June, according to Al Aan TV - which translated the clip into English.


_*THE PRICE OF HUMAN MISERY - THE FULL ISIS PRICE LIST FOR SLAVES *
A woman aged 40 to 50 - 50,000 dinars(£27)
A woman aged 30 to 40 - 75,000 dinars(£40)
A woman aged 20 to 30 - 100,000 dinars (£53)
A girl, aged 10 to 20 - 150,000 dinars(£80)
A child under nine - 200,000 dinars (£106)_


​


*Picky: But the buyers explain the price depends on the young girl's looks and they will need to check her teeth*

The group has been reported as saying that Yazidi women and children captured during the offensive in Sinjar town were divided among fighters 'according to sharia law'.

Last month, a young Yazidi woman forced into sex slavery by the Islamic State claimed militants raped her 30 times in just a few hours.

The unidentified woman is understood to have been kept as a prisoner of the jihadists somewhere in western Iraq having been captured by ISIS during the Sinjar massacre in early August.

A group raising awareness of ISIS' persecution of women in the vast swathes of the Middle East under its control said the woman had contacted Kurdish peshmerga fighters by telephone to plead for the brothel to be bombed to put the women held as sex slaves out of their misery.

She allegedly told the fighters she had been raped so frequently that she could no longer use the toilet, adding the ordeal has been so harrowing that she plans to commit suicide even if freed.





*Valuable: Blue and green eyes are preferred by the men, who say they will offer a higher price*
​


*Teeth: But negotiations later stall when it appears the girl, thought to be aged 15, may be missing some teeth*

And a 15-year-old girl told how she escaped militants by drugging and shooting two husbands who bought her as a slave.

The teenager, who has been kept anonymous to protect her family, was one of hundreds of women from the Yazidi sect who extremists kidnapped after overrunning their homes on Iraq's Mount Sinjar.

The UN have confirmed that thousands of Yazidis were slaughtered when ISIS swept through northern Iraq in August.

Researchers concluded that more than 5,000 Yazidi were gunned down in a series of massacres by jihadists.

Thousands of women are also being held in makeshift detention centres, where they either been taken away and sold into slavery or handed over to jihadists as concubines


_*'IF SHE DOESN'T HAVE TEETH, WHY WOULD I WANT HER?': FULL TRANSCRIPT
The clip begins with one man addressing the camera: Today is the slave market day. Today is the day where this verse applies: 'Except with their wives and the (captives) whom their right hands possess, - for (then) they are not too be blamed'.

Today is distribution day God willing. Each one takes his share.

Another then says: I swear man I am searching for a girl. I hope I find one.

Another adds: Today is the day of (female) slaves and we should have our share.

The bartering begins with the words: Who wants to sell?

The seller's reply: I want to sell. 

Why?

I pay three banknotes (Subtitles explain one banknote is probably 100 dollars)

I buy her for a pistol.

The price differs if she has blue eyes.

The seller replies: I will sell her for a Glock!

I pay five banknotes.

It depends on how she looks like.

If she is 15 years old, I have to check her... Check her teeth.

If she has green eyes...

If she doesn't have teeth, why would I want her?*_



Read more:ISIS sets prices for Yazidi and Christian women with girls under nine fetching the highest price | Daily Mail Online
Follow us:@MailOnline on Twitter|DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## About.to.be.banned

ISIS sets prices for Yazidi and Christian women with girls under nine fetching the highest price | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> Iran will bomb irbil to oblivion (after taking its people as hosts) if needs be . kirkuk belongs to iraq .
> 
> Stand down little Pkk terrorists



poorsians have turned into baathists, not surprised. Kirkuk is and will always be Kurdsitan. neither turkey, iran or the entire arab world can do anything to change it. Girkok is the heart of Kurdistan.

you seem to forget easily, remember the road of death? 

"cleaned our dirty faces" 
















Those exact same Peshmergas are today defending Xaraput frontline in Kirkuk, should be noted that IS didn't dare to attack them during the big offensive on Kirkuk, it was the only frontline they didn't attack. They gave them a big lesson in Gwer last august. Should also be noted how Kurdish fighters from Rojhelat(iran) told your BBC farsi film crew how after they are done there, they will come for iran. 



haman10 said:


> none of our concern .
> 
> the reason why iran helped erbil in face of ISIS was obvious : 1- PKK is quite frankly better than ISIS 2- we wanted to keep ISIS as far as humanly possible from iranian borders .
> 
> Now if iraq's stability and territorial integrity is in anyway challenged by these scums of humanity (PKK and PJAK) , iran will not stand idly by .
> 
> we'll bomb the shizzam outta them . actually the Havanirooz (IRIAF station) in kermanshah whose pilots are all kurds too , will carry out the job
> 
> all we gotta do is to take all the civilians as refuge and give them citizenship , then bomb the terrorists .





"Xalil Zareh , He was born in Kermashan. He was an excellent student and continued his studies in the US and became a fighter pilot. When the war started the regime ordered him to bomb Kurdistan but he refused and fled to turkey. from turkey he contacted Dr Qassimlo and joined as a Peshmerga.He fought in Wirmê at first for a time but then he wanted a bigger role.So he got to lead the 110th brigade in Bokan that got a big reputation for it's success against the regime. Then he went south and started the Dalaho "front" and fought there along locals there in Kermashan. The regime wanted to find a way to kill him, a jash(traitor) helped the regime capture him. He was taken prison in Dizla Abad, Kermashan.The regime tried and tried but never got a single word out of him. He was later executed. "


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> poorsians have turned into baathists, not surprised. Kirkuk is and will always be Kurdsitan. neither turkey, iran or the entire arab world can do anything to change it. Girkok is the heart of Kurdistan.
> 
> you seem to forget easily, remember the road of death?
> 
> "cleaned our dirty faces"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those exact same Peshmergas are today defending Xaraput frontline in Kirkuk, should be noted that IS didn't dare to attack them during the big offensive on Kirkuk, it was the only frontline they didn't attack. They gave them a big lesson in Gwer last august. Should also be noted how Kurdish fighters from Rojhelat(iran) told your BBC farsi film crew how after they are done there, they will come for iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Xalil Zareh , He was born in Kermashan. He was an excellent student and continued his studies in the US and became a fighter pilot. When the war started the regime ordered him to bomb Kurdistan but he refused and fled to turkey. from turkey he contacted Dr Qassimlo and joined as a Peshmerga.He fought in Wirmê at first for a time but then he wanted a bigger role.So he got to lead the 110th brigade in Bokan that got a big reputation for it's success against the regime. Then he went south and started the Dalaho "front" and fought there along locals there in Kermashan. The regime wanted to find a way to kill him, a jash(traitor) helped the regime capture him. He was taken prison in Dizla Abad, Kermashan.The regime tried and tried but never got a single word out of him. He was later executed. "
> 
> View attachment 194968
> 
> View attachment 194967



Well, i think you shouldn't talk big in this issues.....once you said Dersim belongs to Kurdistan not to Turkey.....result.
Dersim Massacre as you describe.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alshawi1234 said:


> There is 5,000 PMF just on the outskirts, 10KM away.
> 
> You have to look at the broad picture. The Iraqis see Kirkuk as an IRAQI city. If the Kurds in the city don't consider themselves Iraqi they are more than welcome to leave to Kurdistan.
> 
> As for pointing the guns towards PMF in Kirku.
> 
> first, you will never get the western support or airstrikes against them, second, Iran will not sit and watch.
> 
> The PMF leaders have already made it clear the Kirkuk is Iraqi and not "kurdistani" as Barzani calls it.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what or how you try to convince these people, he was raised to hate since childhood.
> 
> Deaf, dumb and blind. They see all shias as sub-humans regardless.



But Kirkuk is and has always been Kurdish and Kurdistani. Even Hawija used to have a big Kurdish population before saddam threw all native kurds out and took in arabs instead. Kirkuk is historically a Kurdish city and so is it today. Out of the 12 seats Kurdish paties won 8 during the latest elections. Kurds are clear majority. Kurds have lost too much blood and men in defending the city to allow some fucking blood suckers come and claim it. when the iraqi army fled it was Peshmerga that defended it and is continuing to defend it. it is Kurds that are building up the city's infrastructure, businesses, housing etc etc, and it's Kurds that are defending it. and shia militias will never be allowed to enter and they never have. Kirkukis won't allow it nor do the Kurdish leadership allow it. Except for the Hero(talabanis wife) mullah sucking whore.



Sinan said:


> Well, i think you shouldn't talk big in this issues.....once you said Dersim belongs to Kurdistan not to Turkey.....result.
> Dersim Massacre as you describe.



Dersim belongs to Kurdistan and Dersim is in Kurdistan. Kurdish populations are growing and hopefully will continue to grow in a high precentage. Fact is Kurdish movement in Bakur hasn't been this strong since the 70's adding the fact that turkey is neighbouring Kurdish controlled areas to the south. except for jarabulus and gire spi where IS is.

*Once an Islamic State Stronghold, Jalawla Is Now a Ghost Town*


*Iraqis brave enough to come home risk explosive traps and Shia militias*



by MATT CETTI-ROBERTS

Taha, the Kurdish security chief in Jalawla, walked through a hole in a demolished wall and climbed onto the rubble of his home. A sandstorm howled around him, covering the sky with an eerie yellow glow.

He looked at the ruins. Nothing stood apart from a few metal supports and some ruined rooms.

“ISIS had locals among them, they knew where my house was and when they took the town they blew it up,” he said, rubbing the sand from his eyes. “It’s hard to come back here.”





Islamic State captured Jalawla—a town in Iraq’s disputed territory—as the terror group tore through northern Iraq last summer. In November, Kurdish Peshmerga and a Shia militia liberated Jalawla after a long and bitter battle.

But Jalawla remains a dangerous ghost town. Collapsed buildings punctuate the streets. Many shops in the town’s bazaar bear scars from mortar rounds that exploded nearby. Graffiti left over from Islamic State’s occupation adorn some buildings. Bombs and booby traps remain a real threat.

An uneasy alliance of Kurdish troops and Shia militiamen patrols the city. The ostensible allies pursue very different agendas—and frequently clash.






At top—a Kurdish Asayish officer. Above—Taha, the commander of the Kurdish Asayish in Jalawla surveys the wreckage of his house. Matt Cetti-Roberts photos
*‘ISIS wants to attack again’*
Jalawla and the nearby town of Sadia are now part of a militarized zone. Home owners must get permission from the Asayish, the Kurdish security agency, before they can return.

Even then, the locals only have permission to stay long enough to collect their belongings. The Asayish is reluctant to allow people to move back permanently. The Kurds claim to have intel that Islamic State is planning to attack Jalawla again.

The town sits on the corridor linking Baghdad to Kurdistan in the north. Its location—and its proximity to the Iranian border—gives Jalawla strategic importance.

“We have received intelligence saying that ISIS wants to attack again,” said Taha, explaining the continued risk to residents. “ISIS is still coming in at night and planting bombs.”
In early February, a jihadi bomb killed eight Peshmerga on a nearby road. The closest village is home to Islamic State supporters, some members of the local Karawe tribe.

The Karawe is the main Sunni Arab tribe that inhabits the surrounding area. But the clan has divided loyalties. Some support Islamic State, while others turned their back on the insurgents.

Those who refused to help Islamic State live in camps for displaced Iraqis, near the Kurdish towns of Kalar and Khanaqin to the north.

Sheikh Hwandi, the leader of the Karawe tribe, refused to support the insurgents. He lost both of his legs when Islamic State tried to assassinate him.






An electrical wire leading to a pressure plate, the only sign of an IED left by militants in a house on the outskirts of Jalawla. Matt Cetti-Roberts photo
*Explosive threat*
Islamic State retreated and left behind explosives, hidden in fridges and stairwells for unsuspecting liberators.

“We find new bombs all the time,” Taha revealed. But the Asayish don’t have specialized equipment that would make it easier to detect the traps. So far, the death toll from IED explosions stands at around 40.

Taha entered a house on the outskirts of Jalawla. This part of the town was part of Islamic State’s front line against the Peshmerga.

It’s still remarkably intact. There’s a few signs of a military occupation—discarded jihadi uniforms and empty bullet casings littered gaps between the houses.

The house is almost entirely empty except for a few pieces of furniture. A fine layer of sand covered everything. Two copies of the Quran sat on a bedroom table, perhaps left by the former owners to show Islamic State fighters that they were good Sunni Muslims.

The display of devotion is not enough. “He was a religious man, and they still placed a bomb in his house,” Taha observed.

A large improvised explosive device sat on a landing between two sets of stairs. Whoever designed the bomb used a plastic motor oil container. The only visible signs that it’s an explosive device are two wires—almost out of sight—between the device and the wall.

Taha pointed to part of a single, thin wire, which disappeared beneath a folded rug on the floor. The bomb was large enough to kill anyone unlucky enough to trigger the device.
Besides potential attacks from Islamic State, there’s another obstacle preventing residents from coming home.

In June, the Iraqi government called for volunteers in the fight against the Islamic State. The result was the Popular Mobilization Forces, a grouping of Shia militia fighters that not only included new volunteers, but more battle-seasoned and well-established groups, all loyal to then-Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri Al Maliki.

At times, these militias have clashed with Kurdish forces within the disputed territories.

The Shia militia entered Jalawla in November, their fighters part of a group called _Saraya Tali’a Al Khurasani_, or STK. There’s little public information about STK, but the group first emerged in 2013 in Syria, and released footage of their fighters operating near Damascus.






A bazaar lies empty in Jalawla. Shia militias burned and looted many businesses and shops after the liberation of the town. Matt Cetti-Roberts photo
*Destruction*
Members of the Shia militia—who took part in the town’s recapture—stayed in the city. Then they burned businesses and homes.

“The Shia were burning the houses because they saw Jalawla as a 99 percent Sunni town,” an Asayish officer in Jalawla said. “They came for revenge. They did not care who the house belonged to.”

Ali Sarhad, a civil servant from Jalawla, loaded his car with his family’s possessions on a deserted and dusty street in the town’s bazaar. “When the Peshmerga came, everything was OK,” he said. “When the Shia came, this happened. The Shia took everything worth anything.”

Ali’s brother Hassan picked through a looted computer shop in the bazaar. The wreckage was all that remained of his livelihood. A gaping hole in a cupboard marked where a large, expensive server rack _used_ to be.

“This is the first time we have been back in Jalawla since the liberation,” Hassan said. “The Shia took everything. All they left was one keyboard and one mouse.”
He looked around inside the smashed store as his brothers sifted through rubbish left behind on the floor. The Shia militia even filmed themselves looting Hassan’s shop and uploaded the video to Facebook.

“I will only come back to this city if it is under Peshmerga control—not Shia,” Hassan said.

Jalawla residents living in a displaced-persons camp in the nearby town of Khanaqin share Hassan’s feelings.





“When we left our homes, some stayed behind,” said a man from the town of Sadia, close to Jalawla and also currently under the Shia militia’s control.

“The old and unwell had to be left behind in Sadia, including my mentally-ill relative named Walid,” he continued. “The Shia had no mercy for them. We saw their killings on TV and social media.”

Relatives last saw images of Walid online. He had been decapitated, and his feet placed on top of his head.

Those in the camp agree with Ali and Hassan. They do _not_ want to return to their homes while the Shia militia remain in the area. They don’t talk about hidden explosive devices. Instead, many fled to the camp because the _Iraqi_army randomly bombed their homes.

They also don’t have faith in the Iraqi central government. Rather, they would prefer to live under Kurdish administration.

“When the coalition got rid of Saddam, they handed us to a mad man,” another male resident said, referring to Maliki. “Can they not come again?”






A resident of Jalawla, now working as security for local businesses stands on a street in the town’s bazaar. The small protection force tries to stop any further looting of homes and businesses in the town. Matt Cetti-Roberts photo
*Signs of accord*
The Kurdish troops are uneasy with the Shia militias, too. A recent agreement in January limited the number of Shia militiamen in Jalawla to 80 fighters, and restricts them to two locations.

Monthly meetings now take place between the Kurdish Peshmerga, the Asayish, Iraqi army and Shia militia to coordinate and try to avoid further conflicts in Jalawla. Theft is still common, but the Kurdish security forces are doing their best to stamp it out.

At a checkpoint on the outskirts of town, Taha looked over a pile of household goods, a refrigerator and air conditioners.

“At first the Shia militia said they belonged to ISIS,” Taha said. “The Peshmerga confiscated them and we found out where they were taken from. We arranged to return them to their owners.”





If the coalition can defeat Islamic State, local officials plan to work with Kurdish and Sunni Arab communities in the area.

Jalawla will have its own security force, with a shared command of Kurds and Sunni Arabs. But this feels like a long way off when the town is still a militarized zone.

It won’t be until there’s peace that homeowners can return, and start the long process of healing the war’s open wounds.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Dersim belongs to Kurdistan and Dersim is in Kurdistan. Kurdish populations are growing and hopefully will continue to grow in a high precentage.


We live in a democratic country, you can say anything you want.


Al-Kurdi said:


> Fact is Kurdish movement in Bakur hasn't been this strong since the 70's adding the fact that turkey is neighbouring Kurdish controlled areas to the south. except for jarabulus and gire spi where IS is.


I googled Bakur but found nothing.....is it a town in Syria? If so it doesn't concern me.


----------



## Falcon29

Both you Rafidis and Torks leave our blessed Arab section. Arabs are suberior, lol.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Kirkuk was always an iraqi city. In the 1930's and during the discovery of oil in the area Kurds started flogging in for work. That doesn't make it "kurdistani". That's like claiming a kurdish majority street somewhere in Europe "kurdistani". It doesn't really work like that. The last consensus prior to the 1950's before the so called "arabization" shows even then Kurds were never a majority.


PMF on the outskirts of Kirkuk.





kurdish thugs robbing homes in Jalawla.





Another group of Kurdish thugs arrested by PMF for robbing homes.





Jalawla/ Sadiyah and other iraqi townswill run the way the PMF wants them to, not everything is for the Kurds to decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> poorsians have turned into baathists, not surprised. Kirkuk is and will always be Kurdsitan. neither turkey, iran or the entire arab world can do anything to change it. Girkok is the heart of Kurdistan.
> 
> you seem to forget easily, remember the road of death?
> 
> "cleaned our dirty faces"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those exact same Peshmergas are today defending Xaraput frontline in Kirkuk, should be noted that IS didn't dare to attack them during the big offensive on Kirkuk, it was the only frontline they didn't attack. They gave them a big lesson in Gwer last august. Should also be noted how Kurdish fighters from Rojhelat(iran) told your BBC farsi film crew how after they are done there, they will come for iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Xalil Zareh , He was born in Kermashan. He was an excellent student and continued his studies in the US and became a fighter pilot. When the war started the regime ordered him to bomb Kurdistan but he refused and fled to turkey. from turkey he contacted Dr Qassimlo and joined as a Peshmerga.He fought in Wirmê at first for a time but then he wanted a bigger role.So he got to lead the 110th brigade in Bokan that got a big reputation for it's success against the regime. Then he went south and started the Dalaho "front" and fought there along locals there in Kermashan. The regime wanted to find a way to kill him, a jash(traitor) helped the regime capture him. He was taken prison in Dizla Abad, Kermashan.The regime tried and tried but never got a single word out of him. He was later executed. "
> 
> View attachment 194968
> 
> View attachment 194967


How come Kirkuk became the heart of donkeystan if donkeystan is artificial country and artificial nationality was created by the imperialists russian and England

Why you animals hate the persians while you are persian nomads??!!

Even your fake artificial languege is a persian dialect 

But the donkystanis try to convince the world that they are a nationality

About your animals are going to come to iran they are very welcome they will have big party waiting for them In iran
Just to remind you32 anniversary of Khomeini’s Jihad against Kurds — Rojhelat.info

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Your comments about peshmerga "kicking out" PMF  obviously you know nothing if what's going on. 

peshmerva try to avoid the PMF as much as they can. In these areas the PMF have a free pass, the peshmerga can't stop them for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> Your comments about peshmerga "kicking out" PMF  obviously you know nothing if what's going on.
> 
> peshmerva try to avoid the PMF as much as they can. In these areas the PMF have a free pass, the peshmerga can't stop them for nothing.



Where is kataib hezbollah, last time they had a big convoy in diyala


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> Where is kataib hezbollah, last time they had a big convoy in diyala



The different groups work together under the PMF. badr, AAH, Kataib hezbollah, kataib imam Ali, sayid Al shuhada.... The list goes on there's about 60 other groups. 5,000 fighters from Diyala are going north towards Kirkuk. The rest are heading east towards salahiddin.

Hadi al Amiri has arrived in Sallahidin province and has ordered all civilians to evacuate the areas of Aldur, Alem and surrounding all areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS keeps pushing forward in Bashiqa and Makhmour fronts...

Shia militias in thousands arrived in Kirkuk despite Barzani's opposition.


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Sinan no one can argue or debate with iranians. its imposible. cuz they will change what they believe in and their principles just to avoid looking like a fool in a debate. iv sent a video to @haman10 few days or a week ago and iv been waiting for a reply. nothing until now. in the video there is a fatwa by khomeini that men can sleep with babies. i asked him what do you say about that ? and if you think its wrong are you man enough to go and demonstrate against this fatwa in the streets of tehran ? no answer! i asked him again and no reply. i just asked a questioned and im waiting for an answer. very simple. 
they are good at trolling and nothing more. they cant have a proper debate like mature educated men. 
we opened 3 tv channels to debate them and begged them to send us their best scholars. but no reply. they are scared.
i know their mentality. dont waste your time arguing with them. never argue a fool.
just put the facts and evidence and leave. they can troll all day long. 
some iranians get paid for trolling. im not kidding 
but the good thing is. after few years from starting those channels many shia in iran are becoming muslims. inshallah in a few years muslims will be the majority in iran and shia a minority.

*correction. not just iranians but shia in general *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Rakan.SA said:


> nshallah in a few years muslims will be the majority in iran and shia a minority.


look bro , i was never a muslim and i'll never be one . shias are jews period .

no need to get personal mate , everyone is entitled to their opinions and beliefs as long as no one's hurt by it , so you if you don't wanna blow yourself up , you can believe in anything you want . hell , go on and insult all our imams , leaders , beliefs , ....

we couldn't care less , just do us a favor and keep that explosive belt away from us , will you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR




----------



## Rakan.SA

haman10 said:


> look bro , i was never a muslim and i'll never be one . shias are jews period .
> 
> no need to get personal mate , everyone is entitled to their opinions and beliefs as long as no one's hurt by it , so you if you don't wanna blow yourself up , you can believe in anything you want . hell , go on and insult all our imams , leaders , beliefs , ....
> 
> we couldn't care less , just do us a favor and keep that explosive belt away from us , will you ?


hey hats off for saying shia are jews. 
but you are responsible for killing ppl and you support it.. what are you doing in syria ? 
when i blow myself up il give you the biggest hug ever. but please try to get your friends i love group hugs. the bigger the better. hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


>



Coalition desperately protecting those areas it seems largest concentration of strikes around northern Iraq. Why?


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Coalition desperately protecting those areas it seems largest concentration of strikes around northern Iraq. Why?



to save the mighty kurds as they can't fight alone unlike the Arabs they make fun of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> to save the mighty kurds as they can't fight alone unlike the Arabs they make fun of.



Do Kurds have most of Iraq's oil?


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Do Kurds have most of Iraq's oil?



no, basra has

Anyway airstrikes aren't that good as you think, look at Ayn al Arab. ISIS might have lost the city but the entire city has been bombed to hell, it has become trash it's not even a city anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> Coalition desperately protecting those areas it seems largest concentration of strikes around northern Iraq. Why?



IS inflicted serious defeats on Kurds in Northern Iraq.

IS is advancing on Sinjar, Mosul, Kirkuk, Makhmour fronts. (Iraq)

IS is also advancing in Hasakah region precisely around Ras al Ain and Assyrian villages between Ras al Ain and Hasakah city. (Syria)


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS inflicted serious defeats on Kurds in Northern Iraq.
> 
> IS is advancing on Sinjar, Mosul, Kirkuk, Makhmour fronts. (Iraq)
> 
> IS is also advancing in Hasakah region precisely around Ras al Ain and Assyrian villages between Ras al Ain and Hasakah city. (Syria)



You sure? I keep hearing that Kurds repelled almost all attacks.


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS kills 100 Sunnis from the Obaid tribe in Baghdadi, 27 of them were burnt. The siege was broken on another 6,000 residents after IS to commit a genocide against them. American troops with apaches in nearby ain al assad refused to assist the locals of Baghdadi. After a 13 hour battle with IS, the locals failed received any backup from the Iraqi army of US forces stationed less than half an hour away. The locals were forced to retreat. Upon their arrival near the base, the US forces and some IA officials refused to allow them in.
Luckily some PMF officials threatened to use force if the residents of Baghdadi were not allowed to enter the base. A day later reinforcements were sent and broke the siege off the residents of the town. However, IS still controls the water pumps and has cut all the water supply to the town.

Since then Some reinforcements have been sent, but the threat remains.

@Rakan.SA
These are Sunni civilians going through genocide, the Shia "militias" are actually angels compared to IS.






Meanwhile 120 Sunni residents of the town of Alem have been kidnapped by IS. IS has mass executed hundreds from the Sunni civilians in the area and have destroyed hundreds of home belonging to what they call the "murtadeen"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> You sure? I keep hearing that Kurds repelled almost all attacks.


The donkystanis are good at barking and making propaganda 

You always hear how they kill 30 or 40 and lose only 3 or 5

ISIS in single attack killed 80 donkystani


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The donkystanis are good at barking and making propaganda
> 
> You always hear how they kill 30 or 40 and lose only 3 or 5
> 
> ISIS in single attack killed 80 donkystani



Lol, I never knew there was this much problems. But I do agree with you guys that they should treat their city as part of Iraq. At least in future if Iraq is stabilized. I don't want a situation where an unnecessary state is created which will have tensions between Iraqis, Turks and Kurds.


----------



## manlion

Showing our hand? US military official outlines plan to retake Iraqi city of Mosul | Fox News


----------



## Alshawi1234

Salman al Farisi no need for disrespecting the dead regardless of political differences. 



Falcon29 said:


> Lol, I never knew there was this much problems. But I do agree with you guys that they should treat their city as part of Iraq. At least in future if Iraq is stabilized. I don't want a situation where an unnecessary state is created which will have tensions between Iraqis, Turks and Kurds.


They have the provinces of Slemania, Erbil, and Dahuk. They have 3/18 provinces in Iraq which have a 90% kurdish majority. 

Kirkuk is an Iraqi city and had always been. They want it for its oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Unconfirmed reports: 9 US soldiers killed in and around Ain Al Asad military base.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Unconfirmed reports: 9 US soldiers killed in and around Ain Al Asad military base.



Even if true they won't reveal it. For strategic and moral purposes. In same way Israel wouldn't admit its casualties because they consider it instilling confidence into the Palestinian people if they downplay them. And also it's blow to their deterrence.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Even if true they won't reveal it. For strategic and moral purposes. In same way Israel wouldn't admit its casualties because they consider it instilling confidence into the Palestinian people if they downplay them. And also it's blow to their deterrence.



no it's false, he gets his news from twitter full of keyboardjihadis. They've claimed before that they killed marines in Asad airbase, they claimed to have shot down a western F-16, claimed numerous times to have downed Apaches..

If true family members outrage would make it to the news, but it's from twitter mujahids so doubt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> no it's false, he gets his news from twitter full of keyboardjihadis. They've claimed before that they killed marines in Asad airbase, they claimed to have shot down a western F-16, claimed numerous times to have downed Apaches..
> 
> If true family members outrage would make it to the news.



I don't believe the report. Just saying sometimes tactical decision made to play down losses. This is mostly something Israel does though.


----------



## Alshawi1234

A basic summary of Iraq. A copy from another forum. 

This is a must read for anyone who wants to understand the current situation and where the future is heading, first time I read something that is spot on and not influenced by twitterati knee jerk sensationalist bull****. Excellent piece. 

Some excerpts below, I recommend reading the whole article. 

Iraq’s Sunni Arabs

Any discussion of ISIL and its impact has to begin with Iraq’s Sunni Arabs, roughly one-sixth of the population. There is no sugarcoating their situation. The occupation of the Sunni regions of Iraq by ISIL is a cataclysm from which the Sunni will not recover for a generation or more.

It has become fashionable, even commonplace, to blame this sympathy for ISIL with the abuses of the Maliki government, but the root causes are far deeper. While the security forces of the last government did act harshly in Sunni areas, these actions were very much in line with the reaction of almost all non-Western governments (and some Western ones) to terrorism and insurgency.

As the scholar and analyst Fanar Haddad notes, this support for revolutionary movements was less about the rejection of the Maliki government and far more about rejection of the entire post-2003 political order, in which leaders are selected democratically, rather than chosen from among the Sunni elite. For many Sunni, the core grievance with the Baghdad government is that they are not the ones running it.

Further over-representation is often recommended by the West, but this ignores the disproportionate share of power that the Sunni already enjoy — a fact usually elided over by Western commentators but very much part of the Iraqi dialogue. In this past election, the roughly 19 to 20 percent vote share won by Sunni (and nationalist) affiliated parties has translated into 32 percent (8 of 25) of the Ministerial slots, including plum posts such as Defense, Agriculture, Education, Electricity, and Trade, plus speaker of the Parliament, a vice president, and a deputy prime minister.

Iraq's Kurds

A subtlety largely lost on the rest of the world is that the Kurds are now, de facto, establishing control in the rest of the disputed territories , often clearing Arab Sunni civilians along with ISIL, all with the help of the United States Air Force. The Kurds, who stood by and watched the ISIL invasion of Arab Iraq, now welcome international support in their own efforts against ISIL which — after some initial embarrassment over the ISIL push towards Irbil — have had impressive successes in Ninewah.

But the Kurds have also had at least four key setbacks in the past year, with — as in the rest of Iraq — the key political issues often masked by military noise.

First, it appears clear that Erdogan’s Turkey has crushed any talk of formal independence, thus the scramble to repair arrangements with Baghdad.

Third, the illusion of democracy in Kurdistan is beginning to lose its charm. Hopes that the KRG would emerge from two-family tribalism have been crushed, at least for the present.

In short, the Kurds find themselves stuck with Iraq, despite the leadership having whipped their population into an irrational (if historically understandable) frenzy about independence.

Iraq’s Shi’a Arabs

Iraq’s roughly two-thirds majority Shi’a have been the least immediately impacted by the events of last summer, though the mass attacks by car bombs have continued their murderous tempo as in past years, but they have suffered. Those few that have fallen into ISIL’s hands have been immediately executed by the apocalyptic group — a fact that gives particular urgency to the Shi’a, even if they are largely protected by their geography. Last June’s execution of 1700 Shi’a military cadets by ISIL fighters — aided by, in some reports, local tribes with Ba’ath party ties — remains a very salient rallying cry in Iraqi politics , even if largely forgotten by the West. The impressive ISIL offensives of last June never truly threatened Shi’a core communities, so their losses are largely those of the “martyrs” of the security forces and militias (though these are sufficient to keep a steady drumbeat of burials in Najaf cemetery), as they push the fight north and west towards Mosul and Anbar. Nonetheless, being confronted by a force explicitly dedicated to sectarian genocide does focus the mind, and this attack against Iraqi Shi’a is seen as being in continuity with other such acts both in time (e.g., the Wahhabi sacking of the Iraqi holy city of Karbala in 1802) and space (e.g., the governmental oppression of Bahraini and Saudi Shi’a, and the murderous campaign against the Shi’a of Pakistan).

There has been a great and frequent concern expressed over the role of the Shi’a militias (or volunteers), some of it justified, some of it overstated, reflecting entrenched Washington biases in the region. But we should remain relatively unconcerned about the militias in a military sense for at least three reasons.

Third, we have every indication that the militias intend — upon completion of their fight with ISIL — to either return home or be regularized by the central government in some way. The government needs volunteers at the moment, but seems intent on restoring the government monopoly on force at the earliest opportunity — with no objection from the militias themselves. This is, after all, what happened after 2008, albeit with Maliki’s spring 2008 attack on the Sadrists accelerating the trend.

This does not mean that there should not be concern about the militias, simply that concerns of a military nature are overly weighted. Again, the real concerns should be political — specifically electoral. Iraq will have elections again in early 2017 and 2018

Iraq turns to Iran not because they love them (in fact, the opposite is true, for the most part), but because they are there and they always will be, at least next door. Among the Shi’a of southern Iraq, people are quick to note that ISIL invaded Mosul in June, but U.S. airstrikes did not begin until August (correlated with, if perhaps not caused by, the ISIL threat to Irbil), while the Iranians were there with advisors and weapons virtually the next day, a response they replicated for the Kurds two months later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Christian militia monitors the situation around Batnaya.











Reports indicate that IS hit Telskuf (Christian held town) with grad missiles.

-----


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569184897937514499
Looks like Iran invaded Iraq while the world complains about ISIS.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569184897937514499
> Looks like Iran invaded Iraq while the world complains about ISIS.



Looks like Rudaw



> Producer at Rûdaw Media Network


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Looks like Rudaw



There is a photo with Iranian flag. 

There are also many Khomeini and Khamanei posters hanging in the walls around Iraqi towns.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> There is a photo with Iranian flag.
> 
> There are also many Khomeini and Khamanei posters hanging in the walls around Iraqi towns.



There are some posters hung by Khamenei supporters, but Rudaw added the story of the airport being renamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> There are some posters hung by Khamenei supporters, but Rudaw added the story of the airport being renamed.



Poor Iraqis enslaved by Americans, Kurds, ISIS and Iranians.


----------



## Alshawi1234

--------


The negative role of the USA in sustaining terrorism. For year the United States instead of defeating terrorism, they pushed for an "political deal" with terrorists. In Iraq they pressured the government to become "inclusive" of terrorists to make them happy and essentially hope to stop their terrorism. This did nothing but have the government and security forces eventually flooded with terrorist and traitors for the sake of "inclusiveness". Tens of thousands of captured terrorists were eventually all released under the "national reconciliation" plan which was pushed by the US adminstration. Today the entire IS structure is built on these prisoners which were released after receiving training inside the prisons. They set up an organized chain of command, a communications system and cells in every city as terrorists from different areas met in prison before being released. 

In Syria the US and its allies supported terrorism to counter the Iran-Syria-Hezbollah threat to Israel. Flooding in zealots to fight the arch rivals of Israel and US imperialism. 

In iraq the US refused to support the Iraqi forces against terrorism. The F-16's were never delivered although bases in the south were actually just as safe as any other country in the world. The US intends to protect the Kurds from IS while keeping prolonging the war in the rest of Iraq. Pushing iraq not to accept Iranian but at the same time not being serious about supporting Iraqi troops. 

The peshmerga has coalition air support on standby 24/7. Yet no support for the PMF forces. They claim that they are "secterian iranian backed militias". Yet at the same time peshmerga has openly stated that they received arms from Iran as well. There are terrorist groups fighting alongside the peshmerga and plenty of human rights abuses and ethnic cleansing against arabs committed by the peshmerga which largely goes ignored. In Kobani the Kurds were supported by 600 coalition airstrikes before defeating IS. Thousands more on the Nineveh plains. With each advance which is essentially made possible by coalition airstrikes the Kurds were falsly praised as the "Only effective force confronting IS". While the Iraqi PMF cleared up and much more populated territory than the Kurds, without having coalition air support.

Let's not forget what "US style" liberation looks like. The Kurds earned back Kobani only with the name left. The entire city has turned into rubble. While the PMF forces are clearing cities and towns with much less effect on the building and infrastructure. 

Today there is a massive media war against the Iraqi PMF as they lead the war against IS. The enemies don't like seeing the PMF win any battles therefore redirect their victories and focus on "secterian cleansing" and other foolish claims. IS kills a thousand people the media doesn't say nothing, one person killed accidently by the PMF and the Aljazeera rant continues for weeks. 

The town of al Baghdadi fought for 13 hours with apaches just 20 minutes away. Yet everyone just sat and watched as the town went through genocide with nearly 150 men executed and burnt while the families had mortars raining in them with water and food supplies cut from the town. 

Yet in every attack on the Kurds the coalition air support does not take an hour before arriving. 

The US wants to prolong the war and is not serious about dealing with IS when it comes to Iraq. Even the anti-IS Sunni tribes in Iraq are loosing hope the US support. 

However there are some good news. We have good military leaders in Iraq. Hadi al Amiri, Qais al Khazali and the leaders the PMF alliance. They are taking everything into their own hands. They have made it clear that they will not accept any US sponsored "national reconciliation" deal to forgive the terrorists like before. They have called on to stop depending on the US for supporting Iraq because it is nothing but a "mirage" to keep Iraqis stuck waiting for US assistance in order to prolong the war. 

The PMF has also issued strong statements warning and threatening all sides who are trying to fight the PMF whether politically of through media. They have given up on the "soft" tone speeches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Poor Iraqis enslaved by Americans, Kurds, ISIS and Iranians.



You added ISIS this time, I see progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> You added ISIS this time, I see progress.



Do you miss good, old, peaceful Ottoman rule?


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Do you miss good, old, peaceful Ottoman rule?



Wasn't alive back than.. can't miss what I didn't experience.
Anyway let's return to real news, not Rudaw or any of that shit.



Alshawi1234 said:


> A basic summary of Iraq. A copy from another forum.
> 
> This is a must read for anyone who wants to understand the current situation and where the future is heading, first time I read something that is spot on and not influenced by twitterati knee jerk sensationalist bull****. Excellent piece.
> 
> Some excerpts below, I recommend reading the whole article.
> 
> Iraq’s Sunni Arabs
> 
> Any discussion of ISIL and its impact has to begin with Iraq’s Sunni Arabs, roughly one-sixth of the population. There is no sugarcoating their situation. The occupation of the Sunni regions of Iraq by ISIL is a cataclysm from which the Sunni will not recover for a generation or more.
> 
> It has become fashionable, even commonplace, to blame this sympathy for ISIL with the abuses of the Maliki government, but the root causes are far deeper. While the security forces of the last government did act harshly in Sunni areas, these actions were very much in line with the reaction of almost all non-Western governments (and some Western ones) to terrorism and insurgency.
> 
> As the scholar and analyst Fanar Haddad notes, this support for revolutionary movements was less about the rejection of the Maliki government and far more about rejection of the entire post-2003 political order, in which leaders are selected democratically, rather than chosen from among the Sunni elite. For many Sunni, the core grievance with the Baghdad government is that they are not the ones running it.
> 
> Further over-representation is often recommended by the West, but this ignores the disproportionate share of power that the Sunni already enjoy — a fact usually elided over by Western commentators but very much part of the Iraqi dialogue. In this past election, the roughly 19 to 20 percent vote share won by Sunni (and nationalist) affiliated parties has translated into 32 percent (8 of 25) of the Ministerial slots, including plum posts such as Defense, Agriculture, Education, Electricity, and Trade, plus speaker of the Parliament, a vice president, and a deputy prime minister.
> 
> Iraq's Kurds
> 
> A subtlety largely lost on the rest of the world is that the Kurds are now, de facto, establishing control in the rest of the disputed territories , often clearing Arab Sunni civilians along with ISIL, all with the help of the United States Air Force. The Kurds, who stood by and watched the ISIL invasion of Arab Iraq, now welcome international support in their own efforts against ISIL which — after some initial embarrassment over the ISIL push towards Irbil — have had impressive successes in Ninewah.
> 
> But the Kurds have also had at least four key setbacks in the past year, with — as in the rest of Iraq — the key political issues often masked by military noise.
> 
> First, it appears clear that Erdogan’s Turkey has crushed any talk of formal independence, thus the scramble to repair arrangements with Baghdad.
> 
> Third, the illusion of democracy in Kurdistan is beginning to lose its charm. Hopes that the KRG would emerge from two-family tribalism have been crushed, at least for the present.
> 
> In short, the Kurds find themselves stuck with Iraq, despite the leadership having whipped their population into an irrational (if historically understandable) frenzy about independence.
> 
> Iraq’s Shi’a Arabs
> 
> Iraq’s roughly two-thirds majority Shi’a have been the least immediately impacted by the events of last summer, though the mass attacks by car bombs have continued their murderous tempo as in past years, but they have suffered. Those few that have fallen into ISIL’s hands have been immediately executed by the apocalyptic group — a fact that gives particular urgency to the Shi’a, even if they are largely protected by their geography. Last June’s execution of 1700 Shi’a military cadets by ISIL fighters — aided by, in some reports, local tribes with Ba’ath party ties — remains a very salient rallying cry in Iraqi politics , even if largely forgotten by the West. The impressive ISIL offensives of last June never truly threatened Shi’a core communities, so their losses are largely those of the “martyrs” of the security forces and militias (though these are sufficient to keep a steady drumbeat of burials in Najaf cemetery), as they push the fight north and west towards Mosul and Anbar. Nonetheless, being confronted by a force explicitly dedicated to sectarian genocide does focus the mind, and this attack against Iraqi Shi’a is seen as being in continuity with other such acts both in time (e.g., the Wahhabi sacking of the Iraqi holy city of Karbala in 1802) and space (e.g., the governmental oppression of Bahraini and Saudi Shi’a, and the murderous campaign against the Shi’a of Pakistan).
> 
> There has been a great and frequent concern expressed over the role of the Shi’a militias (or volunteers), some of it justified, some of it overstated, reflecting entrenched Washington biases in the region. But we should remain relatively unconcerned about the militias in a military sense for at least three reasons.
> 
> Third, we have every indication that the militias intend — upon completion of their fight with ISIL — to either return home or be regularized by the central government in some way. The government needs volunteers at the moment, but seems intent on restoring the government monopoly on force at the earliest opportunity — with no objection from the militias themselves. This is, after all, what happened after 2008, albeit with Maliki’s spring 2008 attack on the Sadrists accelerating the trend.
> 
> This does not mean that there should not be concern about the militias, simply that concerns of a military nature are overly weighted. Again, the real concerns should be political — specifically electoral. Iraq will have elections again in early 2017 and 2018
> 
> Iraq turns to Iran not because they love them (in fact, the opposite is true, for the most part), but because they are there and they always will be, at least next door. Among the Shi’a of southern Iraq, people are quick to note that ISIL invaded Mosul in June, but U.S. airstrikes did not begin until August (correlated with, if perhaps not caused by, the ISIL threat to Irbil), while the Iranians were there with advisors and weapons virtually the next day, a response they replicated for the Kurds two months later.
> 
> 
> The negative role of the USA in sustaining terrorism. For year the United States instead of defeating terrorism, they pushed for an "political deal" with terrorists. In Iraq they pressured the government to become "inclusive" of terrorists to make them happy and essentially hope to stop their terrorism. This did nothing but have the government and security forces eventually flooded with terrorist and traitors for the sake of "inclusiveness". Tens of thousands of captured terrorists were eventually all released under the "national reconciliation" plan which was pushed by the US adminstration. Today the entire IS structure is built on these prisoners which were released after receiving training inside the prisons. They set up an organized chain of command, a communications system and cells in every city as terrorists from different areas met in prison before being released.
> 
> In Syria the US and its allies supported terrorism to counter the Iran-Syria-Hezbollah threat to Israel. Flooding in zealots to fight the arch rivals of Israel and US imperialism.
> 
> In iraq the US refused to support the Iraqi forces against terrorism. The F-16's were never delivered although bases in the south were actually just as safe as any other country in the world. The US intends to protect the Kurds from IS while keeping prolonging the war in the rest of Iraq. Pushing iraq not to accept Iranian but at the same time not being serious about supporting Iraqi troops.
> 
> The peshmerga has coalition air support on standby 24/7. Yet no support for the PMF forces. They claim that they are "secterian iranian backed militias". Yet at the same time peshmerga has openly stated that they received arms from Iran as well. There are terrorist groups fighting alongside the peshmerga and plenty of human rights abuses and ethnic cleansing against arabs committed by the peshmerga which largely goes ignored. In Kobani the Kurds were supported by 600 coalition airstrikes before defeating IS. Thousands more on the Nineveh plains. With each advance which is essentially made possible by coalition airstrikes the Kurds were falsly praised as the "Only effective force confronting IS". While the Iraqi PMF cleared up and much more populated territory than the Kurds, without having coalition air support.
> 
> Let's not forget what "US style" liberation looks like. The Kurds earned back Kobani only with the name left. The entire city has turned into rubble. While the PMF forces are clearing cities and towns with much less effect on the building and infrastructure.
> 
> Today there is a massive media war against the Iraqi PMF as they lead the war against IS. The enemies don't like seeing the PMF win any battles therefore redirect their victories and focus on "secterian cleansing" and other foolish claims. IS kills a thousand people the media doesn't say nothing, one person killed accidently by the PMF and the Aljazeera rant continues for weeks.
> 
> The town of al Baghdadi fought for 13 hours with apaches just 20 minutes away. Yet everyone just sat and watched as the town went through genocide with nearly 150 men executed and burnt while the families had mortars raining in them with water and food supplies cut from the town.
> 
> Yet in every attack on the Kurds the coalition air support does not take an hour before arriving.
> 
> The US wants to prolong the war and is not serious about dealing with IS when it comes to Iraq. Even the anti-IS Sunni tribes in Iraq are loosing hope the US support.
> 
> However there are some good news. We have good military leaders in Iraq. Hadi al Amiri, Qais al Khazali and the leaders the PMF alliance. They are taking everything into their own hands. They have made it clear that they will not accept any US sponsored "national reconciliation" deal to forgive the terrorists like before. They have called on to stop depending on the US for supporting Iraq because it is nothing but a "mirage" to keep Iraqis stuck waiting for US assistance in order to prolong the war.
> 
> The PMF has also issued strong statements warning and threatening all sides who are trying to fight the PMF whether politically of through media. They have given up on the "soft" tone speeches.




Some proper article with accurate data, what is the link btw ?

@Mosamania if you want an actual explanation of the situation you should read this posts.


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> There are some posters hung by Khamenei supporters, but Rudaw added the story of the airport being renamed.


Well at least they don't sent terrorists and suicide and bombers..

warontherocks.com/2015/02/iraq-after-the-islamic-state-politics-rule/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alshawi1234 said:


> Well at least they don't sent terrorists and suicide and bombers..
> 
> warontherocks.com/2015/02/iraq-after-the-islamic-state-politics-rule/



No, they are clever. They use Arabs to kill Arabs.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alienoz_TR said:


> No, they are clever. They use Arabs to kill Arabs.



Your comment is wrong on so many levels, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## 1000

@Alshawi1234 

Those articles are related, their only other option and the option they seem to have chosen is to strengthen the IA ( government forces ).

Riyadh-talks-seek-stronger-Iraqi-army

Shiite militias mixed blessing in Iraq, Syria - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


WASHINGTON — A plethora of new and old Shiite militias is dominating battlefields in Iraq and Syria, US experts say, raising concerns about growing Iranian influence that could exacerbate sectarian divisions and ultimately weaken the fight against the group that calls itself the Islamic State (IS).

The growth of these groups — known as popular mobilization units — poses a conundrum for the Obama administration and the coalition of about 60 countries it is leading against IS. For the time being, Iran-backed groups are providing most of the “boots on the ground” that are pushing back IS forces from key areas near Baghdad, including Diyala province. These militias are also preventing IS from overrunning even more territory in Syria. But there are disturbing reports of massacres of Sunni civilian populations by Shiite fighters, some of whom have killed Americans in the past.

At his confirmation hearing Feb. 4, Ashton Carter, the nominee to replace Chuck Hagel as defense secretary, went so far as to equate Iran and IS as the biggest threats to US national security, in part because of spreading Iranian influence in Iraq. "I have concerns about the sectarian nature of Iran’s activities in Iraq,” Carter explained to the Senate Armed Services Committee.

"The United States must continue to make clear to the Iraqi government that Iran’s approach in Iraq undermines the needed political inclusion for all Iraqi communities, which is required to ultimately defeat [IS]," he said.

US room for maneuvering may be limited, however.

Iran-backed militias have played a pivotal role in Iraq since the US invasion overthrew the Sunni regime of Saddam Hussein in 2003. His removal facilitated the return of thousands of Iran-trained Shiite fighters. They included members of the Badr Brigades, which was created in Iran during the 1980-88 Iran-Iraq War as the military arm of the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq, one of post-Saddam Iraq’s main political parties. The leader of what is now called the Badr Organization, Hadi al-Ameri, is Iraq’s minister of transportation and has been spotted among militiamen in recent battles as has the head of Iran’s Quds Force, Qasem Soleimani.

“How can we control Iran’s influence in Iraq considering that the parties in control of the Baghdad government are Shiite parties?” Alireza Nader, a Middle East analyst at Rand, told Al-Monitor. “The Iraqi government is so vulnerable at this point that it has little choice but to turn to Iran which, unlike the US, has people on the frontlines [in Iraq] taking casualties.”

In the aftermath of Saddam’s overthrow, Iran made overtures to the United States for a broad-based dialogue but was spurned. Iran began organizing new militias, known as “special groups,” such as Asaib Ahl al-Haq, the League of the Righteous, which attacked US forces. When the United States ended its combat mission in Iraq in 2009, militia leaders who had been jailed or blacklisted were freed and rehabilitated and some are now prominent in the fight against IS.

Among them is Abu Mahdi al-Mohandes, leader of the group Kataib Hezbollah, which is on the US State Department’s terrorism list.

Even US experts on Iraq who are critical of Iran’s role concede that the militias are providing an essential service while efforts continue to reconstitute the Iraqi army and to organize national guard forces that can fight more effectively in Sunni areas, such as Mosul. The Iraqi Cabinet has agreed to the creation of a national guard but the parliament — dominated by Shiites and ethnic Kurds — has yet to approve.

As US forces pound IS from the air, however, concerns are increasingly being expressed in Washington, as well as among Sunni Arab members of the anti-IS coalition, that Iran will be the ultimate beneficiary. For some critics, these concerns are compounded by the prospect of a nuclear deal between the United States and Iran.

“What if we defeat [IS] but lose Iraq in the process?” asked Michael Knights, a leading US expert on the Iraqi military. Referring to what he called “a Hezbollization of the Iraqi security sector,” Knights told an audience at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy on Feb. 6 that this was a “Yalta moment” similar to the 1945 conference in Crimea where the United States acquiesced to Soviet control of post-war Eastern Europe.

*The United States needs to step up its security cooperation with the Baghdad government and “outperform the Iranians” to prevent Iraq from becoming an Iranian satellite, Knights suggested. That will require “a visionary decade-spanning relationship” with the Iraqi government, he said, that will include a larger US military presence.*

Phillip Smyth, an expert on Shiite militias, sketched an even bleaker and more complicated picture of the situation in Syria, where scores of new groups have emerged in the past year and a half to fight on the side of the Iran-backed government of President Bashar al-Assad.

While attention has focused on the high number of foreign fighters flocking to Syria to join IS and other Sunni jihadist groups, “one of the largest foreign fighters’ contingent is Shia,” Smyth said. Most of the fighters are members of Lebanon’s Hezbollah or of Iraqi militias but he said there are also recruits coming from as far as India, Afghanistan and Africa — many of them answering ads on social media. Smyth said these foreign Shiite fighters numbered in the “tens of thousands” and that more than a thousand may have already died in the war.

US officials contacted by Al-Monitor said they had no figures for Shiite foreign fighters in Syria. Foreigners estimated to have joined the Sunni side are about 20,000, larger than the number that joined the anti-Soviet jihad in Afghanistan in the 1980s.

Many of the Shiite groups in Syria associate themselves with the defense of the Damascus shrine of Sayyida Zeinab, a granddaughter of the Prophet Muhammad and sister of Hussein, whose martyrdom in the seventh century was a defining event in the schism between the Sunni and Shiite branches of Islam. However, Smyth said the defense of the shrine was a cover for more extensive activities in Syria.

“They have secured the rule of Bashar al-Assad and constructed a new Golan front” on the border between Syria and Israel, Smyth said. Last month, Israel bombed and killed a contingent of Hezbollah fighters in Syria that included an Iranian general and Hezbollah retaliated with a missile strike that killed two Israeli soldiers in a disputed area on the border of Israel, Syria and Lebanon.

Some analysts say that fears of a new “Shiite crescent” running from Tehran through Baghdad and Damascus to Beirut (with a side trip to Sanaa in Yemen where Iran-backed Houthi rebels have recently seized control) are exaggerated.

Iran has significant internal economic problems, and popular support for what is viewed as “Arab” causes is minimal, while many of the foreign Shiite groups have their own agendas and grievances, which they would pursue even without Iranian help.

Still there is no doubt that IS and other Sunni jihadist groups — which reject Shiites as apostates — have stirred up pan-Shiite feeling in countries with substantial Shiite populations, just as the US replacement of Saddam by a Shiite-dominated government in Baghdad fueled the rise of IS’ precursor, al-Qaeda in Iraq.

“It’s not new and we’ve seen it in Lebanon and Syria before,” said P.J. Dermer, a former US Army colonel with long service in Iraq and elsewhere in the Middle East. Given Iran’s proximity to the battlefields and long ties with Arab Shiite populations, “we’re going to have a tough time” trying to reduce its influence, Dermer said.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alshawi1234 said:


> Your comment is wrong on so many levels, I don't even know where to begin.



Why? Perhaps I should begin.

Iran uses Hezbollah, Lebanese Arabs.
Iran uses Assadists, Syrian Arabs.
Iran uses Sadrists, Malikis, Abadists, Iraqi Arabs.
Iran uses Hamas, Palestinian Arabs.
Iran uses Houthis, Yemenese Arabs.

*IRAQIS WORRY THEY WON'T BE READY FOR MOSUL OPERATION*
WASHINGTON (AP) -- With the military operation to retake Iraq's second largest city from Islamic State militants just a few months away, questions persist about whether the struggling Iraqi military will be ready for the fight.

Iraqi officials continue to insist they haven't gotten the advanced weapons they need for the operation in the northern city of Mosul, and some question whether they will be ready for a spring offensive. But the Pentagon insists the U.S. has sent tens of thousands of weapons and ammunition and more is in the pipeline.

Hakim al-Zamili, the head of the security and defense committee in the Iraqi parliament, told The Associated Press Friday that "any operation would be fruitless" unless the brigades are properly prepared and have the weapons they need.

"I think if these weapons are not made available soon, the military assault might wait beyond spring," he said. "The Americans might have their own calculations and estimations, but we as Iraqis have our own opinion. We are fighting and moving on the ground, so we have better vision and April might be too soon."

A U.S. Central Command official provided some details of the battle plan Thursday, saying the coordinated military mission to retake Mosul will likely begin in April or May and will involve up to 25,000 Iraqi troops. They have cautioned, however, that if the Iraqis aren't ready, the timing could be delayed.

The core of the fighting force will be five of Iraq's most accomplished brigades, who will go through additional U.S. training before the operation.

But al-Zamili said that while several of Iraq's units have gone through training recently, "these well-trained brigades cannot get involved in battles without being equipped with advanced and effective weapons that would enable them to penetrate enemy lines."

His comment reflects a common complaint from the Iraqi government, both in recent months and throughout much of the Iraq war. The U.S., however, has sent tens of thousands of weapons, ammunition, body armor and other equipment to the country.

According to a senior defense official, the U.S. sent nearly 1,600 Hellfire missiles to Iraq last year, and has already delivered 232 more. About 10,000 M-16 assault rifles are due to arrive in the next few weeks, along with 23,000 ammunition magazines. The U.S. also has delivered thousands of rockets, mortar rounds, tank rounds, .50-caliber rounds and 10,000 M-68 combat optical sights, a rifle scope commonly used by the U.S. military.

About 250 mine-resistant, armor-protected vehicles will be delivered in a few weeks, along with sophisticated radio systems for the MRAPs and more ammunition rounds, said the official, who was not authorized to discuss the matter publicly and spoke on condition of anonymity.

The public discussion of the operation, including how many Iraqi brigades would be involved and how Kurdish Peshmerga military would be used, triggered questions about whether it provided any key information to the enemy.

The Pentagon doesn't often disclose as much about an operation before it takes place, but in some cases it can be a strategic tactic intended to affect the enemy, trigger a reaction or even prompt some militants to flee before the assault begins. Military officials also said none of the information released by U.S. Central Command could be put to any operational use by the Islamic State militants.

The operation itself comes as no surprise to the Islamic State group. Iraqi leaders have for months made it publicly clear that they were planning an operation to retake Mosul and that they were eager to get started. In addition, U.S. officials had already acknowledged they were beginning preparations for the Mosul mission, including using airstrikes to shut down supply lines the insurgents were using to get equipment or people in and out of the city.

Discussion about the operation also could give a public boost to the Iraqi forces, underscoring how committed they are to the mission. And it appeared to at least temporarily stifle what had been persistent criticism of the Iraq situation, including suggestions that the Islamic State had been gaining ground and momentum.

Islamic State militants overtook Mosul last June, as the group marched across large sections of Iraq and Syria, sending Iraqi forces fleeing. The military, plagued by corruption, low morale and insufficient training and equipment, has made little progress in regaining its footing since.

At this point, officials estimate there are between 1,000 to 2,000 Islamic State insurgents in Mosul.

News from The Associated Press

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why? Perhaps I should begin.
> 
> Iran uses Hezbollah, Lebanese Arabs.
> Iran uses Assadists, Syrian Arabs.
> Iran uses Sadrists, Malikis, Abadists, Iraqi Arabs.
> Iran uses Hamas, Palestinian Arabs.
> Iran uses Houthis, Yemenese Arabs.



There's no such thing as "Maliki's" or "abadists", moqadatas militia isn't even operating against IS right now. The PMF mobilized on orders from Sistani and Iran offered a hand. Iraq has to fight IS either way with or without Iran. If anything I could easily say the complete opposite. Iraq uses Iran to fight IS. 

The Houthis are ziadis who's influence who Yemen existed long before the current iranian region. It goes back to hundreds of years. 

The Lebanese Shia were uneducated poor peasants with no right for education or high rankings positions. Iran helped them become the strongest party in Lebanon and force Israel out of their country. who wouldn't accept such assistance? 
Asad and the SSA are fighting for their country. Turkey, the gulf, and the west have all allied in order to break the Iran, syria, Hezbollah alliance to remove any possible threat towards Israel. 


IS kills egyption Sunnis, IS killed Lybian Sunnis, Alqaeda kills Yemeni Sunni, Somalian al shabak kills Somalian Sunnis. Iran didn't have to do with any of that. 

Iran has a clear strategy. They use peaceful means to exhort their influence. They build schools, hospitals, libraries and infrastructure to spread their ideology. They avoid any political, religious, or military confrontation with any side. However Sunni states use terrorists to counter peaceful means, forcing the other side to retaliate.

You see the logic. Attacking a group and blaming them for fighting back... That is flawed logic. You don't hit someone and except him to stay quite. To be honest any other country which has experienced as much terrorism as the Shias of Iraq did, they would have completely cleansed the other side. Even in the so called democratic and liberal countries if Europe would have reacted in a worse manner than the Shia of Iraq did. During WW2 all the Japanese in North America were put in concentration camps to avoid possible sabotage and infiltration. While we Iraqis had to accept thousands of terrorists for the sake of national reconciliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> At this point, officials estimate there are between 1,000 to 2,000 Islamic State insurgents in Mosul.
> 
> News from The Associated Press



Smaller Falllujah had 4000 back in 2004 during the 2nd battle of Fallujah.
The Cost of Retaking Fallujah - TIME
Operation al-Fajr (Dawn) / Phantom Fury [Fallujah]

Mosul will have over 15.000


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Wasn't alive back than.. can't miss what I didn't experience.
> Anyway let's return to real news, not Rudaw or any of that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some proper article with accurate data, what is the link btw ?
> 
> @Mosamania if you want an actual explanation of the situation you should read this posts.



If you believe this stuff to be an "Actual Explanation" I am extremely disappointed in you. The heroic Shia militias there to save the day from the evil control freaks of Sunni Arabs of Iraq. If this doesn't scream biased I don't know what does.


----------



## haviZsultan

1000 said:


> You know I can't blame people like this, many recruits fooled into ISIS mostly poor locals. Hardcore ISIS members are usually foreigners. The latter usually get killed, the first get captured often.


The Taliban also have a habit of enlisting children or women to do suicide bombings. Their mentality is evil and twisted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> If you believe this stuff to be an "Actual Explanation" I am extremely disappointed in you. The heroic Shia militias there to save the day from the evil control freaks of Sunni Arabs of Iraq. If this doesn't scream biased I don't know what does.



No idea what part of the articles you don't agree with, it all makes sense to me.

As for Shia groups, the current plan as discussed in Riyadh seems to be strengthening IA forces to eventually go in the direction of repeating 2008, using IA to dissolve forces operating outside of state control and integrate it's remaining fighters but this plan can only be implemented after the ISIS chapter. For some that still is a Safavid army but not as much as the others. Other option is ISIS.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> No idea what part of the articles you don't agree with, it all makes sense to me.
> 
> As for Shia groups, the current plan as discussed in Riyadh seems to be strengthening IA forces to eventually go in the direction of repeating 2008, using IA to dissolve forces operating outside of state control and integrate it's remaining fighters but this plan can only be implemented after the ISIS chapter. For some that still is a Safavid army but not as much as the others. Other option is ISIS.



It is in Saudi Arabia's best interest to have a strong Iraqi state, because a weak state is a gateway for Iranian shia militant control over Iraq, and this is a trend we see in all Iranian controlled countries, where the state is very very weak but the Iranian supported militants are strong. Something we saw in Iraq as well, hence why Kuwait and UAE are donating a lot to strengthening the centralized Iraqi state.


----------



## 1000

French aircraft carrier arrived in the region
ISIS Airstrikes: French Carrier To Bomb Islamic State In Iraq And Syria Soon, Defense Officials Say


----------



## The SiLent crY

Alienoz_TR said:


> Poor Iraqis enslaved by Americans, Kurds, ISIS and Iranians.



You'd better deal with ATA ISIS (Erdogan) , He might screw Turkey worse than what Ahmadinejad did in Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Streets of IRAQ, not IRAN.

Background: Palestine Hotel, Baghdad.







IS took over village of Hajjaj, south of Baiji.


----------



## haman10

Mosamania said:


> The heroic Shia militias there to save the day from the evil control freaks of Sunni Arabs of Iraq.


oh you make me sick to the toe .

everything about you from your avatar to your sectarianism makes me sick // so you realize that @1000 is a sunni dude ?

do you realize that a heck lot of iraqi soldiers are sunni ? most of SAA is sunni ?

till when are u going to use the same sectarian shyte to motivate some little dumb fvcks in chechnya ?

still the iraqi army is safavid/rafida/farsi army for standing up for its people . GTFO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

U.S. official: Plans in place for 25,000-strong Iraqi spring push to retake Mosul - CNN.com

Now we all figured why IS used Libya in order for the media to focus there because they're losing ground in Syria and withdrew their men to Iraq because of this news. They're gearing up for a ground war against armies with mass manpower and support (US said to be involved on ground).

I also have heard maps people post on IS are false and IS usually hides it for security reason so no one really knows how much ground they control.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saho said:


> U.S. official: Plans in place for 25,000-strong Iraqi spring push to retake Mosul - CNN.com
> 
> Now we all figured why IS used Libya in order for the media to focus there because they're losing ground in Syria and withdrew their men to Iraq because of this news. They're gearing up for a ground war against armies with mass manpower and support (US said to be involved on ground).
> 
> I also have heard maps people post on IS are false and IS usually hides it for security reason so no one really knows how much ground they control.



1) Neither Shias nor Kurds have 25.000 spare troops. All they have are now fighting on various fronts. In reality, they both lack manpower to cover the losses. Next to KIA and WIA, both Shias and Kurds suffer from draft dodgers.

2) IS gained ground in Anbar and Mosul lately.

-----

Everyday PKK militants cross the border and surrender themselves to Turkish military.

These are PKK militants who were killed recently in Sinjar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Breaking: Isis Video Shows Beheading of 21 Peshmerga Soldiers*
A new Isis video claims that the Islamic State has beheaded 21 Peshmerga fighters captured by the militant outfit from Kirkuk.





Isis video claims 21 Peshmerga soldiers have been beheaded.ISIS Media
The new propaganda video reportedly features an Isis interview of the caged Peshmerga soldiers, according to a CNN report. The video, titled "Healing the Chest of Those who Believe," is in Kurdish and carries Arabic subtitles.

The footage is believed to have been released on Saturday. The Peshmerga fighters shown in the ISIS video are said to be from influential Kurdish tribes including al-Jaff and Barazanchi.

The Isis beheading claim, however, cannot be independently verified.

Breaking: Isis Video Shows Beheading of 21 Peshmerga Soldiers


----------



## Al-Kurdi

they were shot according to Flea(IS account) and they did not have the balls to show it neither. IS are desperate in trying to turn Kurds, with the jash cleric from hewler(erbil) trying to say we're not fighting kurds but american and zionist puppets talabani and barzani bla bla bla.


----------



## 1000

Hadi al ameri tells Al-bu Ajeel tribe to choose between Iraq or IS terrorists before offensive








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569245537813331969
Pittard: JTACS May Be Deployed to Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

This weapon warehouse was found in Ramadi, given to IS by Qatar.
Someone should do humanity a favor a bomb the hell out of this tiny gas station called Qatar. They are supporting terrorists almost anywhere. Oh I forgot, they are U.S stooges, no one will touch them. 









1000 said:


> Hadi al ameri tells Al-bu Ajeel tribe to choose between Iraq or IS terrorists before offensive



They are one of the main culprits of Spyker massacre, it's a mistake to give them time, just obliterate every single one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Serpentine said:


> This weapon warehouse was found in Ramadi, given to IS by Qatar.
> Someone should do humanity a favor a bomb the hell out of this tiny gas station called Qatar. They are supporting terrorists almost anywhere. Oh I forgot, they are U.S stooges, no one will touch them.



without disputing your claim.... what possibly are the supply lines of Qatar weapons?
would you also share, how does rest of the supplies reach to ISIS?


----------



## Serpentine

OTTOMAN said:


> without disputing your claim.... what possibly are the supply lines of Qatar weapons?
> would you also share, how does rest of the supplies reach to ISIS?



Fact: Qatar doesn't give Iraqi army any kinds of weapons, at least nothing that is declared publicly.

Why are their weapons in Iraq? two possibilities, either it directly went to IS or Daesh got it from Nusra front in Syria (after their clash in Deir al Zoor) which is also supported and funded by Qatar.

Regardless, Qatar needs a huge kick in the arse, but they have cheap gas money, so no one cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Serpentine said:


> Fact: Qatar doesn't give Iraqi army any kinds of weapons, at least nothing that is declared publicly.
> 
> Why are their weapons in Iraq? two possibilities, either it directly went to IS or Daesh got it from Nusra front in Syria (after their clash in Deir al Zoor) which is also supported and funded by Qatar.
> 
> Regardless, Qatar needs a huge kick in the arse, but they have cheap gas money, so no one cares.



Such supply lines should be evident and must have a record in satellites.
In the same way Pakistan.... almost daily, recover Indian weapons from the terrorists in Baluchistan.


----------



## Serpentine

OTTOMAN said:


> Such supply lines should be evident and must have a record in satellites.
> In the same way Pakistan.... almost daily, recover Indian weapons from the terrorists in Baluchistan.



I don't know about Indian weapons in Baluchistan and never researched about it, but if what you say is true, then it's probable that India may support BLA too. Since I haven't heard about it, I can't say much.

But I don't think Qatar supporting terror groups in region is anything new, be it IS, Nusra or others, they are the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Serpentine said:


> I don't know about Indian weapons in Baluchistan and never researched about it, but if what you say is true, then it's probable that India may support BLA too, otherwise. Since I haven't heard about it, I can't say much.
> 
> But I don't think Qatar supporting terror groups in region is anything new, be it IS, Nusra or others, they are the same.



i don't think Qatar build any weapons, any sort of regular purchase orders should reflect the source, point is it should not be difficult to catch.
However, still from Qatar all the way to Iraq!

Regarding, BLA... almost every day, our security agencies find such weapons and report to democrats.


----------



## 1000

Qatar has been or used to send arms to Syria to all groups, FN-6 MANPADS as well whilst the US strongly advised against that. They all knew it would end up in Iraq but that didn't concern them.

Path of delivery was Qatar-Turkey-Syria

The US has 15.000 troops in qatar but they aren't doing anything about it despite knowing it as Gen. Dempsey stated, as well as Joe Biden and other important figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

1000 said:


> Path of delivery was Qatar-Turkey-Syria



See... this is what i wanted to here. The exact supply route!
However, i see it unbelievable. When Syrians cannot flee to neighbouring Turkey, how can supply lines reach Turkey? and why does the collective forces of Iraq, Iran and US, are not interested to monitor 200km border with Turkey?

one word search on google brought me this.
What is your source of information?

Isis apparently takes control of US weapons airdrop intended for Kurds | World news | The Guardian


----------



## 1000

OTTOMAN said:


> See... this is what i wanted to here. The exact supply route!
> However, i see it unbelievable. When Syrians cannot flee to neighbouring Turkey, how can supply lines reach Turkey? and why does the collective forces of Iraq, Iran and US, are not interested to monitor 200km border with Turkey?



Flights, by air.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Right into enemy hands? ISIS shows off new weapons allegedly airdropped by US (VIDEO) — RT News

URGENT: Unknown aircrafts drop weapons to ISIS southeast of Tikrit - Iraqi News


----------



## 1000

Strikes on ISIS in Salah din province, Su-25 or coalition aircraft


----------



## OTTOMAN

It must be interesting to see US army in streets of Iraq and US senators staying in those hotels.


----------



## al-Hasani

OTTOMAN said:


> It must be interesting to see US army in streets of Iraq and US senators staying in those hotels.



Certain areas of Iraq are already infested with posters of those two fake wannabe Arabs. 1 of them was the head of state when Iranians killed around 300.000 Iraqis.

Let the Wilayat al-Faqih kufr engulf Shia Arab Southern Iraq. Those people are mostly sheep already given the social/religious structure of Mullah's/tribal elders in Southern Iraq. Just look how many followers a retard like Muqtada al-Sadr has.

Najaf and Karbala is getting infested by the Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense too.


















Let them enjoy being an Iranian Mullah colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> Certain areas of Iraq are already infested with posters of those two fake wannabe Arabs. 1 of them was the head of state when Iranians killed around 300.000 Iraqis.
> 
> Let the Wilayat al-Faqih kufr engulf Shia Arab Southern Iraq. Those people are mostly sheep already given the social/religious structure of Mullah's/tribal elders in Southern Iraq. Just look how many followers a retard like Muqtada al-Sadr has.
> 
> Najaf and Karbala is getting infested by the Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense too.
> 
> Let them enjoy being an Iranian proxy.



Thanks to Saudi and GCC cooperation, ISIS is getting his butt kicked. And Shias are stronger than ever.

I wont be surprised if one day Saudi King kisses the feet of Mullah-King.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Thanks to Saudi and GCC cooperation, ISIS is getting his butt kicked. And Shias are stronger than ever.
> 
> I wont be surprised if one day Saudi King kisses the feet of Mullah-King.



So you are telling me that the only solution is supporting Daesh?

Southern Iraq is 90% Shia Twelver. Of course most of the sheep there will feel religiously and ideologically close to a Mullah led Iran next door. Especially as most of Southern Iraq is ruled by Shia Islamist parties.

90% of all Arabs and Muslims are Sunni. Tiny Southern Lebanon and small Southern Iraq is not going to change anything in the wider picture. When Syria will be liberated and ruled by Sunni Arabs once again as throughout most of history Southern Lebanon will be isolated. All this is a question of time.

If pigs could fly that would be probable.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> So you are telling me that the only solution is supporting Daesh?
> 
> Southern Iraq is 90% Shia Twelver. Of course most of the sheep there will feel religiously and ideologically close to a Mullah led Iran next door. Especially as most of Southern Iraq is ruled by Shia Islamist parties.
> 
> 90% of all Arabs and Muslims are Sunni. Tiny Southern Lebanon and small Southern Iraq is not going to change anything in the wider picture. When Syria will be liberated and ruled by Sunni Arabs once again as throughout most of history Southern Lebanon will be isolated. All this is a question of time.
> 
> If pigs could fly that would be probable.



USA, Iran and Israel will annihilate Sunnis in the Middleast with the help of Shia Arabs and atheist, zardosht Kurds.

Unfortunately Saudis became a tool in the hands of Iranian mullahs.


----------



## OTTOMAN

al-Hasani said:


> 1 of them was the head of state when Iranians killed around 300.000 Iraqis.


It is safe to assume that Iraq is an occupied state!
However, what i don't agree with this sect. is that they start brainwash at early age.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA, Iran and Israel will annihilate Sunnis in the Middleast with the help of Shia Arabs and atheist, zardosht Kurds.
> 
> Unfortunately Saudis became a tool in the hands of Iranian mullahs.



How can they "annihilate" 350 million Sunni Arabs in the MENA region and 50 million Sunni Muslim Turks? Where does Turkey stand in all this in your opinion? Because GCC and Turkey are in the same camp when it comes to Syria. Both also don't want to see marginalization of Sunni Arabs and Sunni Turkmens in Iraq.

I don't know if you support or sympathize with Daesh but know one thing - their presence is by no means an advantage for anyone other than Mullah's, Kurds and Al-Assad.

Now under the disguise of Daesh they (Mullah's and Shia militias in Iraq) can butcher Sunni Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Looks like the thread is going to hell again, wanted to keep it on ISIS subject.



al-Hasani said:


>



Palestinian flags, never mind saw it's al quds day 2011.
Al Quds Day 2011 Worldwide Solidarity with Palestine – in pictures | Occupied Palestine | فلسطين


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> How can they "annihilate" 350 million Sunni Arabs in the MENA region and 50 million Sunni Muslim Turks? Where does Turkey stand in all this in your opinion? Because GCC and Turkey are in the same camp when it comes to Syria. Both also don't want to see marginalization of Sunni Arabs and Sunni Turkmens in Iraq.
> 
> I don't know if you support or sympathize with Daesh but know one thing - their presence is by no means an advantage for anyone other than Mullah's, Kurds and Al-Assad.



You and we abandoned them. IS hugged them. Now you want to destroy them in order to open space for Persian expansionism.



OTTOMAN said:


> It is safe to assume that Iraq is an occupied state!
> However, what i don't agree with this sect. is that they start brainwash at early age.



Iraq has been occupied since 2003. Bush selected Maliki despite the opposition from US military command. They planned this sectarian war long way back during 1970's, when they installed Saddam.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Palestinian flags, never mind saw it's al quds day 2011.
> Al Quds Day 2011 Worldwide Solidarity with Palestine – in pictures | Occupied Palestine | فلسطين



Click on the photo to see it's origin. It's from a rally in Iraq.

*Iraq*




People wave Iraqi and Palestine flags as they mark Quds Day or Jerusalem Day in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.





An Iraqi man waves Iraqi and Palestinian flags as he marks Quds Day or Jerusalem Day in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.





Children wave Palestinian flags and hold posters of the late Iraqi Ayatollah Mohammad Baqir al-Hakim and the late Iranian leader Ayatollah Khomeini in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.





People wave Iraqi and Palestinian flags as they mark Quds Day or Jerusalem Day in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.

Al Quds Day 2011 Worldwide Solidarity with Palestine – in pictures | Occupied Palestine | فلسطين

Palestinian rally = posters of Mullah's from Iran?

Anyway the Iraqi Shia Arabs in the South can engulf themselves in Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense and have those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's portraits in their bathrooms as well.

Anyway keep ignoring it if that is the future you want to see. Even respected Iraqi Shia Arab clerics (from real Sadah families unlike the Kashmiri and Azeri) agree with my views on this front.

It's a very disturbing sight that should not be tolerated by sane Iraqis. Anyway I am out.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@al-Hasani 

And USA also installed Khomeini. Secular Persian Kingdom had no desire to mess with middleastern politics. 

USA installed both Khomeini and Saddam at the same time. Since then, sectarian war continues. 

I dont like the way it goes for Sunni bloc in ME, besides Sunnis are not numerous in ME as you claim.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> You and we abandoned them. IS hugged them. Now you want to destroy them in order to open space for Persian expansionism.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq has been occupied since 2003. Bush selected Maliki despite the opposition from US military command. They planned this sectarian war long way back during 1970's, when they installed Saddam.



Well, I don't disagree with that. All I am saying is that Daesh is not the solution by any means.

Sectarian tensions on either a ethnic, sectarian or tribal basis has existed since modern-day Iraq was founded and long before that as well.

Most of the Arab tribes in Southern Iraq are fairly recent converts to Shia Islam too. Their cousins in Western, Northern Iraq are for instance not Shia. Neither their cousins in Saudi Arabia where many of them came from (Najd).



Alienoz_TR said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> And USA also installed Khomeini. Secular Persian Kingdom had no desire to mess with middleastern politics.
> 
> USA installed both Khomeini and Saddam at the same time. Since then, sectarian war continues.
> 
> I dont like the way it goes for Sunni bloc in ME, besides Sunnis are not numerous in ME as you claim.



Well, we know that. After all he was living in exile in France. Nobody was bothering him. Not sure if anyone installed Saddam though. The Ba'ath party already took the power long before he became relevant. He got the power due to being connected with people in power. For instance Ahmed Hassan al-Bakr (his cousin) was the Iraqi president from 1968-1979. Ba'ath Party president.

There is no Sunni bloc because unlike the small number of Shias we have not been forced to unite. Shias are united because they have no other choice. History shows this and their numbers and power explains it as well.

Anyway I agree that it must change but supporting Daesh is not going to change that. Just make it worse.

I was talking about the MENA region as a whole. ME is just 1 region in the overall MENA region.

Let me once again state that Shias are not a problem. The Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense and the Farsi Mullah regime are.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

While many have thought that Saddam first became involved with U.S. intelligence agencies at the start of the September 1980 Iran-Iraq war, his first contacts with U.S. officials date back to 1959, when he was part of a CIA-authorized six-man squad tasked with assassinating then Iraqi Prime Minister Gen. Abd al-Karim Qasim.

Saddam Key in Early CIA Plot

Engdahl quotes Shah Mohammad Reza Pahlavi as blaming not the British but the Americans for his overthrow.

I did not know it then – perhaps I did not want to know – but it is clear to me now that the Americans wanted me out. Clearly this is what the human rights advocates in the State Department wanted … What was I to make of the Administration's sudden decision to call former Under Secretary of State George Ball to the White House as an adviser on Iran? … Ball was among those Americans who wanted to abandon me and ultimately my country.[12]

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British–Ruhollah_Khomeini_conspiracy_theory


----------



## OTTOMAN

Alienoz_TR said:


> Iraq has been occupied since 2003. Bush selected Maliki despite the opposition from US military command. They planned this sectarian war long way back during 1970's, when they installed Saddam.



It is obvious... even blinds could see this.
Maliki also publically shared a secret of his belief, that 'it is not necessary to face ka'baa' while praying.
ISIS terrorists, do not turn their face to 'ka'baa' while they pray.


----------



## SALMAN F

OTTOMAN said:


> It is obvious... even blinds could see this.
> Maliki also publically shared a secret of his belief, that 'it is not necessary to face ka'baa' while praying.
> ISIS terrorists, do not turn their face to 'ka'baa' while they pray.


When did he do that


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Click on the photo to see it's origin. It's from a rally in Iraq.
> 
> *Iraq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People wave Iraqi and Palestine flags as they mark Quds Day or Jerusalem Day in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Iraqi man waves Iraqi and Palestinian flags as he marks Quds Day or Jerusalem Day in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children wave Palestinian flags and hold posters of the late Iraqi Ayatollah Mohammad Baqir al-Hakim and the late Iranian leader Ayatollah Khomeini in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People wave Iraqi and Palestinian flags as they mark Quds Day or Jerusalem Day in Baghdad, Iraq, Friday, Aug. 26, 2011.
> 
> Al Quds Day 2011 Worldwide Solidarity with Palestine – in pictures | Occupied Palestine | فلسطين
> 
> Palestinian rally = posters of Mullah's from Iran?
> 
> Anyway the Iraqi Shia Arabs in the South can engulf themselves in Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense and have those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's portraits in their bathrooms as well.
> 
> Anyway keep ignoring it if that is the future you want to see. Even respected Iraqi Shia Arab clerics (from real Sadah families unlike the Kashmiri and Azeri) agree with my views on this front.
> 
> It's a very disturbing sight that should not be tolerated by sane Iraqis. Anyway I am out.



Posters are no problem for anyone. When there's a war going on posters are the last thing to worry about.

Solution was discussed in Riyadh ~2 days ago by the world military leaders involved in ISIS strikes, they ( including Gulf leader themselves ) agreed on the plan to strengthen state controlled forces, the same approach they took after 2006.

read my post
Iraq's war against IS terrorism | Updates and Discussions | Page 82


----------



## OTTOMAN

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> When did he do that



http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-not-Makkah-must-be-the-Qibla-of-Muslims.html


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Posters are no problem for anyone. When there's a war going on posters are the last thing to worry about.
> 
> Solution was discussed in Riyadh ~2 days ago by the world military leaders involved in ISIS strikes, they ( including Gulf leader themselves ) agreed on the plan to strengthen state controlled forces, the same approach they took after 2006.
> 
> read my post
> Iraq's war against IS terrorism | Updates and Discussions | Page 82



It's not about the posters alone. It is about the growing Iranian (read the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime) influence in Southern Iraq. Only gullible people believe that they truly care about the average impoverished Iraqi Shia Arab that they have nothing in common with other than sect. Which they also look down upon, especially the non-religious classes in Iran, which are in the majority contrary to what the Mullah fanboys want us to believe on PDF. Just look how they treat their own Iranian Arab population which are identical to those in Southern Iraq.

In fact Southern Iraq is flooded by crappy Iranian cars (accidents waiting to happen) and cheap crappy products that kill any local production. It's about large parts of the Iraqi Shia Arab community starting to become more loyal to a foreign state (Mullah Iran) than their own. About an increasing numbers of Iraqi Shia Arabs using the Kashmiri and Azeri as their profile pictures on social media. Of important Iraqi Mullah's being controlled by Iran and pressured to swear allegiance. About militia groups controlled by Iran that function outside of the state. Increasing Islamism etc.

KSA is not a Gulf country. It should be called Eastern Arabian states anyway.

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The solution lies in the hands of Iraqis themselves regardless of sect, ethnicity etc.

The problem which I have talked about for years, is that there is no real cooperation in the ME or brotherhood. The retards ruling those countries are incompetent by large and part of the problem.


----------



## SALMAN F

OTTOMAN said:


> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-not-Makkah-must-be-the-Qibla-of-Muslims.html


Give me a favor and don't post from the Hebrew channel

You know this saudi Zionist channel is anti iraq and iran and Syria and pro israel and al saud

He said Karbala should be the place for all Muslims to meet and understand each other

And not place we face when we pray

But there are many donkyies who thier brains can't work or closed

Who can't understand


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Give me a favor and don't post from the Hebrew channel
> 
> You know this saudi Zionist channel is anti iraq and iran and Syria and pro israel and al saud
> 
> He said Karbala should be the place for all Muslims to meet and understand each other
> 
> And not place we face when we pray
> 
> But there are many donkyies who thier brains can't work or closed
> 
> Who can't understand



The biggest Zionist in the region is Iran. A country that has never attacked Israel with even 1 Iranian soldier. The only thing they have been able to do since 1979 has been to use gullible Shia Arabs like you to do their dirty work in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq. You must be proud of this huge achievement. Meanwhile illegal settlements in the West Bank increase.

Formerly the closest ally of the Zionists, Zionists supported your beloved Mullah's during the Iraq-Iran war and the biggest Zionist community in the ME is found in Iran outside of Israel. Iran is also home to the highest amount of Zionist fanboys in the ME.

Quit this comedy. No Muslim country is going to do anything to Israel. Palestinians are on their own. They know it themselves too.

The retards (because that is what the traitor, coward and retard Al-Maliki was and is) words can clearly be seen by opening Youtube and making a quick google search.

Al-Arabiya is based in UAE and owned by MBC the biggest news network in the Muslim world.

Middle East Broadcasting Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OTTOMAN

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Give me a favor and don't post from the Hebrew channel
> 
> You know this saudi Zionist channel is anti iraq and iran and Syria and pro israel and al saud
> 
> He said Karbala should be the place for all Muslims to meet and understand each other
> 
> And not place we face when we pray
> 
> But there are many donkyies who thier brains can't work or closed
> 
> Who can't understand



Whatever you post from internet is non zionist and whatever others post is zionist?
Have your brain fixed :/
Why should Muslims of world give preference to Karbala over Ka'ba


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> The biggest Zionist in the region is Iran. A country that has never attacked Israel with even 1 Iranian soldier. The only thing they have been able to do since 1979 has been to use gullible Shia Arabs like you to do their dirty work in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq. You must be proud of this huge achievement. Meanwhile illegal settlements in the West Bank increase.
> 
> Formerly the closest ally of the Zionists, Zionists supported your beloved Mullah's during the Iraq-Iran war and the biggest Zionist community in the ME is found in Iran outside of Israel. Iran is also home to the highest amount of Zionist fanboys in the ME.
> 
> Quit this comedy. No Muslim country is going to do anything to Israel. Palestinians are on their own. They know it themselves too.
> 
> The retards (because that is what the traitor, coward and retard Al-Maliki was and is) words can clearly be seen by opening Youtube and making a quick google search.
> 
> Al-Arabiya is based in UAE and owned by MBC the biggest news network in the Muslim world.
> 
> Middle East Broadcasting Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What this have to do with what I said??

Yes you can't deny al abriyia and their lies against Iraq iran and Syria 

These dogs in their channel say the state of israel and not the Zionist entity 

Palestine is arab sunni problem not iranian persian problem

Maybe you going to tell me let iran meddling in palestinan issue then I would say I am not iranian offical if I was I would stop meddling in Palestine issue


----------



## al-Hasani

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

You insult Sunni Islamists on PDF all the time but the reality is that you yourself are a Shia Islamist. You care more about ideology than you care about your own supposed country (countries) which are Iraq and Lebanon if I am not wrong.
If you did you would agree with the facts that I have written in the past few posts which even respected Iraqi Shia Arab clerics (from genuine Sadah families) also agree with and openly speak about.

That's because you like many other "foot soldiers" have been brainwashed by the many retarded clerics and leaders in the MENA region.

Instaed of being interested in progress in Iraq, Lebanon, on improving relations with fellow Arabs that always will live around you and that you share almost everything with, trying to make friends whenever possible and improve on all categorizes you are stranded in some absurd ideological/religious battle.

Taking the side of foreigners over your own flesh and blood despite most of those foreigners looking down upon/being hostile against you solely because of your origin.

Iraq on its own should be a strong and independent country. Not the backyard of rabid Mullah's based in Tehran and Qom who are more concerned about achieving hegemony and using religion as the fuel than anything else.

Now, don't say that I am wrong. I don't know if you are as young as me but hopefully you will wake up one day.

You are a fellow Arab so regardless of your opinions you are a brother. What I am writing is not to annoy you or anything.

I have zero problems with Shias. Or Shia Islam. Aside from some minor religious disagreements like every other Sunni Muslim. My problem is the Farsi regime and what they are doing in the Arab world. What they do in Afghanistan or Tajikistan among their "brothers and sisters" there is not my concern.

Anyway let us return to the topic.


----------



## SALMAN F

OTTOMAN said:


> Whatever you post from internet is non zionist and whatever others post is zionist?
> Have your brain fixed :/


Al abiriyah is Zionist channel the director of it is pro israeli he is also a writer at al sharq al awsakh newspaper


----------



## OTTOMAN

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Al abiriyah is Zionist channel the director of it is pro israeli he is also a writer at al sharq al awsakh newspaper


I don't know about the owner... but there are many news i have seen on Iran's state tv against Pakistan, which come directly word by word from indian news.
As far i'm concerned, i consider bigger crime to be friendly with hindu than a jew!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

OTTOMAN said:


> I don't know about the owner... but there are many news i have seen on Iran's state tv against Pakistan, which come directly word by word from indian news.
> As far i'm concerned, i consider bigger crime to be friendly with hindu than a jew!


I don't read any iranian news


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> It's not about the posters alone. It is about the growing Iranian (read the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime) influence in Southern Iraq. Only gullible people believe that they truly care about the average impoverished Iraqi Shia Arab that they have nothing in common with other than sect. Which they also look down upon, especially the non-religious classes in Iran, which are in the majority contrary to what the Mullah fanboys want us to believe on PDF. Just look how they treat their own Iranian Arab population which are identical to those in Southern Iraq.
> 
> In fact Southern Iraq is flooded by crappy Iranian cars (accidents waiting to happen) and cheap crappy products that kill any local production. It's about large parts of the Iraqi Shia Arab community starting to become more loyal to a foreign state (Mullah Iran) than their own. About an increasing numbers of Iraqi Shia Arabs using the Kashmiri and Azeri as their profile pictures on social media. Of important Iraqi Mullah's being controlled by Iran and pressured to swear allegiance. About militia groups controlled by Iran that function outside of the state. Increasing Islamism etc.
> 
> KSA is not a Gulf country. It should be called Eastern Arabian states anyway.
> 
> Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The solution lies in the hands of Iraqis themselves regardless of sect, ethnicity etc.
> 
> The problem which I have talked about for years, is that there is no real cooperation in the ME or brotherhood. The retards ruling those countries are incompetent by large and part of the problem.



Those problems you name aren't priority, you have to realize there's a war going on, why are you talking about cars. All of that including the Qom/Najaf disagreements are no priority here. The war on ISIS is priority.

Strong state/army = less militia's and less foreign influence. There's your solution, no other solution exist.


----------



## OTTOMAN

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I don't read any iranian news


if you live in Iran, there's no other choice but to watch state tv.
there news run anti Pakistan propaganda like, indian tv.


----------



## Hack-Hook

al-Hasani said:


> The biggest Zionist in the region is Iran. A country that has never attacked Israel with even 1 Iranian soldier. The only thing they have been able to do since 1979 has been to use gullible Shia Arabs like you to do their dirty work in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq. You must be proud of this huge achievement. Meanwhile illegal settlements in the West Bank increase.
> 
> Formerly the closest ally of the Zionists, Zionists supported your beloved Mullah's during the Iraq-Iran war and the biggest Zionist community in the ME is found in Iran outside of Israel. Iran is also home to the highest amount of Zionist fanboys in the ME.
> 
> Quit this comedy. No Muslim country is going to do anything to Israel. Palestinians are on their own. They know it themselves too.
> 
> The retards (because that is what the traitor, coward and retard Al-Maliki was and is) words can clearly be seen by opening Youtube and making a quick google search.
> 
> Al-Arabiya is based in UAE and owned by MBC the biggest news network in the Muslim world.
> 
> Middle East Broadcasting Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I like to know how many soldiers from some of the PGCC monarchs participated in attacking Israel ?

at least we support who that stay to claim their right ot some countries have warm commercial and intelligence relation with Israel .

@al-Hasani some of your posts in last 3-4 pages only show how much but-hurted are you .
first you talk nonsense Iran killed 300000 Iraqi without mentioning the circumstance about that then you complain about Iran product in southern Iraq without mentioning all those Cars managed to get Euro 4 standard then talking about killing domestic products without mentioning that terrorists already destroyed those domestic industries in Syria and Iraq. 

answer it what you did for Iraq except that by supporting terrorist in Syria you made this problem for Iraq. and don't talk nonsense about moderate rebels anything you gave them they simply handed over to ISIS and Al-Nusra terrorists.

and honestly its funny when you talk about Fake Arab wannabee .


----------



## al-Hasani

JEskandari said:


> I like to know how many soldiers from some of the PGCC monarchs participated in attacking Israel ?
> 
> at least we support who that stay to claim their right ot some countries have warm commercial and intelligence relation with Israel .
> 
> @al-Hasani some of your posts in last 3-4 pages only show how much but-hurted are you .
> first you talk nonsense Iran killed 300000 Iraqi without mentioning the circumstance about that then you complain about Iran product in southern Iraq without mentioning all those Cars managed to get Euro 4 standard then talking about killing domestic products without mentioning that terrorists already destroyed those domestic industries in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> answer it what you did for Iraq except that by supporting terrorist in Syria you made this problem for Iraq. and don't talk nonsense about moderate rebels anything you gave them they simply handed over to ISIS and Al-Nusra terrorists.
> 
> and honestly its funny when you talk about Fake Arab wannabee .



What is PGCC? There is no such thing. Maybe there is "Gulf of Oman Iran" too?

Since you are a non-Arab your knowledge about this field is not very big. The short answer is more than Iran which never have send a single soldier to fight against Israel.

The Mullah's are only good at using gullible Shia Arabs in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq to fight their wars and then claim their achievements as their own.

They use religion (Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense) as a fuel to obtain hegemony in areas dominated by Shia Arabs.

Everything I wrote in those past few posts are factually correct observations.

Please use English when you are debating. Your second sentence makes zero sense.

Iran killing 300.000 Iraqis is a fact. The circumstances are not important here. Somebody can kill a person in self-defense while another will murder that person or kill him in car accident. The conclusion is the same. He is dead.

Those are issues that Iraqi Shia Arabs themselves talk about on social media and their forums but since you do not speak Arabic you have no clue about this. It's also well-known that cheap, mostly low-quality products, are flooding the Iraqi market making local production difficult.

Iran's Cheap Goods Stifle Iraq Economy - WSJ

GCC has nothing to do with indigenous movements. The GCC stance against the genocidal Al-Asshead dictator is clear. So is that of the Arab world as a whole, Muslim and international community.

What is funny about saying the truth? A Kashmiri and Azeri (or whatever Khamenei is) are claiming Sadah ancestry falsely. Hence the black turban. Khomeini could not even speak or write Arabic.

Let us Arabs discuss regional events here on our own.


----------



## Hack-Hook

OTTOMAN said:


> if you live in Iran, there's no other choice but to watch state tv.
> there news run anti Pakistan propaganda like, indian tv.


You knew nothing









and by the way it's a mosque and look at the red arrow




and by the way its ages I didn't hear anything about Pakistan in state television


----------



## al-Hasani

JEskandari said:


> You knew nothing
> 
> 
> and by the way it's a mosque and look at the red arrow
> and by the way its ages I didn't hear anything about Pakistan in state television



Iran - Photos: Mullahs destroy 6,000 satellite dishes for being ‘enemy of Islam’
































BBC News - Iran: Police use new tactics to confiscate satellite dishes

For God's sake Twitter and Facebook are banned in Iran! This page too unless using a proxy!

Why are Twitter and Facebook still blocked in Iran? | Al Jazeera America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

JEskandari said:


> You knew nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way it's a mosque and look at the red arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way its ages I didn't hear anything about Pakistan in state television



I didn't had the luxury to be in someone's home.
I watched tv in hotels, restaurants or official residences.
It was quite embarrassing to sit in Iranian restaurants, together with Indians and news busy maligning Pakistan.


----------



## Hack-Hook

al-Hasani said:


> What is PGCC? There is no such thing. Maybe there is "Gulf of Oman Iran" too?
> 
> Since you are a non-Arab your knowledge about this field is not very big. The short answer is more than Iran which never have send a single soldier to fight against Israel.
> 
> The Mullah's are only good at using gullible Shia Arabs in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq to fight their wars and then claim their achievements as their own.
> 
> The use religion (Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense) as a fuel to obtain hegemony in areas dominated by Shia Arabs.
> 
> Everything I wrote in those past few posts are factually correct observations.
> 
> Please use English when you are debating. Your second sentence makes zero sense.
> 
> Iran killing 300.000 Iraqis is a fact. The circumstances are not important here. Somebody can kill a person in self-defense while another will murder that person or kill him in car accident. The conclusion is the same. He is dead.
> 
> Those are issues that Iraqi Shia Arabs themselves talk about on social media and their forums but since you do not speak Arabic you have no clue about this. It's also well-known that cheap, mostly low-qualitfy products, are flooding the Iraqi market making local production difficult.
> 
> Iran's Cheap Goods Stifle Iraq Economy - WSJ
> 
> GCC has nothing to do with indigenous movements. The GCC stance against the genocidal Al-Asshead dictator is clear. So is that of the Arab world as a whole, Muslim and international community.
> 
> What is funny about saying the truth? A Kashmiri and Azeri (or whatever Khamenei is) are claiming Sadah ancestry falsely. Hence the black turban. Khomeini could not even speak or write Arabic.
> 
> Let us Arabs discuss regional events here on our own.


well the let me enlighten you we sent soldiers to fight in Lebanon against Israel invasion .
its a lot different to kill somebody in self defense or kill him fr fun , now you may not understand that because here you have an agenda

and because we don't use fake names it's PGCC you can call it by the fake name of GCC
and Wilayat al-Faqih and hegemony nonsense you mentiod is complete bullshit as Shia in Iraq Follow najaf school of thaught not Qom and in Najaf they don't believe Wilayat al-Faqih
shia in Southern Iraq and Southern Lebanon fought their own war not Iran war . so don't spread lies here we just supported their endeavor .when countries of PGCC supported the other side of war.

if those product are low quality why they have buyers ? and tell me about some cars and industrial equipment produced in Iraq , if you want to know ISIS ad KSA led campaign of bombing and destroying Iraq since 1991 made sure most of Iraq industries get destroyed .

about an azeri can't have Arabic ancestry well if you don't knew many of Sadat escaped the Abbasid and Omavide prosecution and come to Iran.

and as the region don't belongs to arabs alone I also have the right to participate in ay discussion I like and you simply don't have the authority to tell me do something else.



al-Hasani said:


> Iran - Photos: Mullahs destroy 6,000 satellite dishes for being ‘enemy of Islam’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Iran: Police use new tactics to confiscate satellite dishes
> 
> For God's sake Twitter and Facebook are banned in Iran! This page too unless using a proxy!
> 
> Why are Twitter and Facebook still blocked in Iran? | Al Jazeera America



every one or two year 6000 out of 600000 and all those 6000 replaced just in 1-2 days.
here there is the joke that say they do this to made profit for the people who sell and install the dishes

and about twitter and Facebook you don't get it if they wanted they could (and on occasion they did) close the ports that all those proxies use for communicate but hey don't . they just made it a little harder so they can say we are against these things but in short nobody really care about these things


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kurdi said:


> Kirkuk is and will always be Kurdsitan. neither turkey, iran or the entire arab world can do anything to change it. Girkok is the heart of Kurdistan.


You dream of that let me tell you this your masoud made a big mistake when he mess with the shea but he stupid enough to understand.

let me be honest if it is just the goovernment and its army yes you may keep kerkook but with men like alkhazaali and Hadi Alamery you are making big mistakes. We will see.

BTW the sunni Arab who backed up by arab and west they failed big time due to the pmf men you will run into your mountains just like always.


----------



## al-Hasani

JEskandari said:


> well the let me enlighten you we sent soldiers to fight in Lebanon against Israel invasion .
> its a lot different to kill somebody in self defense or kill him fr fun , now you may not understand that because here you have an agenda
> 
> and because we don't use fake names it's PGCC you can call it by the fake name of GCC
> and Wilayat al-Faqih and hegemony nonsense you mentiod is complete bullshit as Shia in Iraq Follow najaf school of thaught not Qom and in Najaf they don't believe Wilayat al-Faqih
> shia in Southern Iraq and Southern Lebanon fought their own war not Iran war . so don't spread lies here we just supported their endeavor .when countries of PGCC supported the other side of war.
> 
> if those product are low quality why they have buyers ? and tell me about some cars and industrial equipment produced in Iraq , if you want to know ISIS ad KSA led campaign of bombing and destroying Iraq since 1991 made sure most of Iraq industries get destroyed .
> 
> about an azeri can't have Arabic ancestry well if you don't knew many of Sadat escaped the Abbasid and Omavide prosecution and come to Iran.
> 
> and as the region don't belongs to arabs alone I also have the right to participate in ay discussion I like and you simply don't have the authority to tell me do something else.
> 
> 
> 
> every one or two year 6000 out of 600000 and all those 6000 replaced just in 1-2 days.
> here there is the joke that say they do this to made profit for the people who sell and install the dishes
> 
> and about twitter and Facebook you don't get it if they wanted they could (and on occasion they did) close the ports that all those proxies use for communicate but hey don't . they just made it a little harder so they can say we are against these things but in short nobody really care about these things



You have never declared war against Israel. At most a few advisors went to Southern Lebanon. The main point still remains. Shia Arabs in Lebanon are doing all the work while you take their "achievements" as that of your own.

The fact still remains. The Iranian Mullah's killed over 300.000 Iraqis. You can sugarcoat it all you want to.

There is no such thing as PGCC. If there is you can be called a Gulf of Oman country or an Arabian Sea country. The Arabian Peninsula is the largest peninsula in the world with a several 1000 km long coastline. KSA is not a so-called "Gulf country" either. Only 200.000 people in KSA speak a Khaliji dialect. Oman is not a "Gulf country" either. Bahrain is different from Kuwait too etc. Qatar is different from Kuwait etc.

The real geographically correct description of most of the GCC (excluding KSA) is Eastern Arabia which is one of the most ancient regions of the world.

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

KSA is a huge country with many ancient regions and huge geographical distances. Only the coastal areas of KSA for instance have anything to do with other GCC countries.

For instance Hijaz (the most populous region in KSA) has much more to do with nearby Levant (Sham), neighboring Egypt across the tropical Red Sea and Yemen. Be it dialect, cuisine, culture, geography, ancestry, history (Arab or ancient Semitic history) etc.

*Respected Iraqi Shia Arab clerics have warned for years against the rise of the Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense in Najaf and Karbala which has nothing to do with traditional Shia Islam. You are also polluting Northern Yemen and the Zaydis (oldest Shia branch in the world) with this nonsense although it does not work much.*






What I have written are supported by ground realities (I linked to an objective article) and also what many Iraqi Shia Arabs write on various forums.

You can write what you want to but why are you meddling in the internal affairs of Arabs? Me and @SALMAN AL-FARSI had an discussion.

Now tell me don't you have to use a proxy to enter PDF from Iran?


----------



## 1000

Children of Al Baghdadi in Anbar curse ISIS after Iraqi army/Popular mobilization forces retook it

Some have not eaten for 15 days, end of the video adults ask for Ayatollah Sistani to call on more volunteers to head to Anbar





@Mosamania well another video showing PMF rescuing Sunnis from ISIS, hear it from kids, kids don't lie under such situations. Better than bullshit from twitter or AJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Malik Alashter said:


> You dream of that let me tell you this your masoud made a big mistake when he mess with the shea but he stupid enough to understand.
> 
> let me be honest if it is just the goovernment and its army yes you may keep kerkook but with men like alkhazaali and Hadi Alamery you are making big mistakes. We will see.
> 
> BTW the sunni Arab who backed up by arab and west they failed big time due to the pmf men you will run into your mountains just like always.



if only.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Children of Al Baghdadi in Anbar curse ISIS after Iraqi army/Popular mobilization forces retook it
> 
> Some have not eaten for 15 days, end of the video adults ask for Ayatollah Sistani to call on more volunteers to head to Anbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mosamania well another video showing PMF rescuing Sunnis from ISIS, hear it from kids, kids don't lie under such situations. Better than bullshit from twitter or AJ.



I don't know what Mosab have written but being against Mullah sponsored Shia militias that act independently and which have committed war crimes too as independent sources have confirmed is not being pro-Daesh.

Face it. Large parts of Iraq's military and political scene (Shia Islamists are dominating) is under influence of the Mullah's in Iran. Which fair to say are the enemies of the Arab world in particular neighboring GCC.

Also many of such videos have a clear agenda. Often what would be called propaganda in the West. Necessary though to raise the morals.

I don't think that any sane person is doubting that living under Daesh is horrible and that 99% of all locals are happy that they are gone. I just don't think that the locals in Anbar want Shia militias to take their please for instance.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> I don't know what Mosab have written but being against Mullah sponsored Shia militias that act independently and which have committed war crimes too as independent sources have confirmed is not being pro-Daesh.
> 
> Face it. Large parts of Iraq's military and political scene (Shia Islamists are dominating) is under influence of the Mullah's in Iran. Which fair to say are the enemies of the Arab world in particular neighboring GCC.
> 
> Also many of such videos have a clear agenda. Often what would be called propaganda in the West. Necessary though to raise the morals.
> 
> I don't think that any sane person is doubting that living under Daesh is horrible and that 99% of all locals are happy that they are gone. I just don't think that the locals in Anbar want Shia militias to take their please for instance.



I don't say he is pro ISIS.

All I say is that PMF ( militia's) and Hadi al Ameri are no terrorists but rather the opposite. That is confirmed by the video I posted, people who reject that statement are either foreigners with their own agenda ( you, mosa, etc. ) or locals that support IS.

As for Khamenei posters, I don't think it's real. Look at this picture, same kind of photoshop as the other pic with Palestine hotel.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

When I was getting a haircut I spoke to this Maslawi barber who comes from a rich background and used to be in the communist party. A hizb that I respect alot. He told me that his brother in Mosul who is very religious doesn't even dare to visit the mosque as IS are trying to forcible recruit people. He said that they don't want IS there but in the same time they don't want shia militias to come invade them, we have seen their attrocities and what they have done to local sunnis. They're feeling stuck and don't know what to do or what will happen to them, both if IS stays in control or if "Iraq" regains the city. They want neither. I asked him if 3 seperate states would solve this, he said no, they would end up like Palestine. Didn't really understand him there but they are in a complicated situation.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> When I was getting a haircut I spoke to this Maslawi barber who comes from a rich background and used to be in the communist party. A hizb that I respect alot. He told me that his brother in Mosul who is very religious doesn't even dare to visit the mosque as IS are trying to forcible recruit people. He said that they don't want IS there but in the same time they don't want shia militias to come invade them, we have seen their attrocities and what they have done to local sunnis. They're feeling stuck and don't know what to do or what will happen to them, both if IS stays in control or if "Iraq" regains the city. They want neither. I asked him if 3 seperate states would solve this, he said no, they would end up like Palestine. Didn't really understand him there but they are in a complicated situation.



I don't understand all the stuff with the Shia groups, I didn't see any crime but propaganda.

Here you see crimes done by ISIS being used as 'Shia killing Sunni citizens', see how many are being proven wrong. A lot of lies go around.
Tweets about #IraqiSunnisClaim hashtag on Twitter

All kinds of lies about 'Al Majoos', one picture with a crime from Los Zetas saying that Shia killd a Sunni for having then name 'Omar'.

Meanwhile I got a video of IA fighting ISIS where 1 soldier is named Omar as the other soldier called him that..


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569595656152719360


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

Many of those Shia militias are regarded as terrorists in the ME and Western world. Many of those Shia militias have killed innocents, burned down villages, houses, looted homes etc. Look at their sponsor. Enough said.

Abu Deraa and other war criminals from the civil war back in 2006-2007 are involved on the ground. Hadi Al-Amiri himself is no angel and is responsible for many deaths of innocent Iraqis. Not sure how you can deny this.

You are unable to look at this in the wider picture because all you care about is getting rid of Daesh. If Peshmerga, Israel, USA or Qatar were doing this job you would have supported them too unconditionally.

Many of those "Iranian" volunteers are Shia Arabs. The same Arabs that face a lot of discrimination in Iran like most other minorities. You can research this topic on your own.

Iraq is not foreign to me nor do I have an agenda. I criticize Saddam, involvement of the Arab world in Iraq, international powers, regimes, clerics, Iran's role, Daesh, Shia militias etc.

My main concern is the prosperity and progress of the Arab world. Today the priority should be to establish peace.

Being a vocal critic of the toxic meddling of Farsi Mullah's in certain Arab countries which is a valid criticism and concern does not mean that I have a sinister agenda. As you can see I call for unity between Arabs nor do I have a problem with Shia Islam or Shias.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> I don't understand all the stuff with the Shia groups, I didn't see any crime but propaganda.
> 
> Here you see crimes done by ISIS being used as 'Shia killing Sunni citizens', see how many are being proven wrong. A lot of lies go around.
> Tweets about #IraqiSunnisClaim hashtag on Twitter
> 
> All kinds of lies about 'Al Majoos', one picture with a crime from Los Zetas saying that Shia killd a Sunni for having then name 'Omar'.
> 
> Meanwhile I got a video of IA fighting ISIS where 1 soldier is named Omar as the other soldier called him that..



there is alot of evidence actually, been posted here b4 but blind eye turned on, alot more on the interent. remember the documentary on jalawla and how the shia militia proudly said they executed 100 "collaborators"


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

Look at the background of many of the political leaders in Iraq. Including many of the "clerics" that are leading some of the biggest political parties in Iraq (obviously all Shia Islamist parties).

They receive political, financial, "spiritual" support from the Mullah's, many of them escaped to Iran and some of them even fought for Iran against their own country during the Iraq-Iran war. Moreover many are more loyal to the Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense than their own country. Those figures have millions upon millions of supporters among Iraqi Shia Arabs.

You think this is about some ammunition, that Iranian Mullah fool that loves to be photographed everywhere or Farsi pilgrims to Najaf and Karbala? Look at the wider picture and were Iraq is turning towards.

A person like Al-Maliki is 100% in the pockets of the Mullah's. Iraqi Sunni Arabs will never trust his likes. Them not liking this kind of Iraq does not mean that they are traitors or working for foreign agendas like many Shia Arabs want to believe. It's much, much more complex than this. Even if they were they are not any different to many Iraqi Shia Arabs.

Therein lies the whole problem. Iraq should not look towards outsiders but inwards as Iraq can become a regional power of its own again. The Arab world and ME needs a powerful Iraq as a counterbalance. A strong Iraq is crucial for the stability of the region.

Don't believe me? Ask any Shia Arab that actually lives in Iraq and who is not a Mullah fanboy. Most Iraqi patriots are of the exact same opinion like me. Just lime most of the enlightened Shia Arabs are.

Including the clerics.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> I don't say he is pro ISIS.
> 
> All I say is that PMF ( militia's) and Hadi al Ameri are no terrorists but rather the opposite. That is confirmed by the video I posted, people who reject that statement are either foreigners with their own agenda ( you, mosa, etc. ) or locals that support IS.
> 
> As for Khamenei posters, I don't think it's real. Look at this picture, same kind of photoshop as the other pic with Palestine hotel.



najaf













baghdad


----------



## Falcon29

Unfortunately Muslims haven't learned enough yet. They still have laid back nationalist mindset. They don't understand what they're going through. Many are expecting an end to violence and getting back to normal life. Sorry but this is not case, we are in stage of desperation, there is an active struggle. Nobody is living a 'normal life', we are all suffering from infighting or occupation or dictatorship. Our mindset needs to change to one of survival where we work together under Pan-Islamist foundation and work to build up what we need in order to take the next step for self determination.

I guess we still need more civil war, more suffering to get people to realize that. At one point we will, and that's when good tidings will arrive for us.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> Many of those Shia militias are regarded as terrorists in the ME and Western world. Many of those Shia militias have killed innocents, burned down villages, houses, looted homes etc. Look at their sponsor. Enough said.
> 
> You are unable to look at this in the wider picture because all you care about is getting rid of Daesh. If Peshmerga, Israel, USA or Qatar were doing this job you would have supported them too.
> 
> Many of those "Iranian" volunteers are Shia Arabs. The same Arabs that face a lot of discrimination in Iran like most other minorities. You can research this topic on your own.
> 
> Iraq is not foreign to me nor do I have an agenda. I criticize Saddam, involvement of the Arab world in Iraq, international powers, regimes, clerics, Iran's role, Daesh, Shia militias etc.
> 
> My main concern is the prosperity and progress of the Arab world. Today the priority should be to establish peace.



ME and the west list groups as terror organisations when they don't suit them. You can see the same happening with the MB.

You're right ISIS is a priority for me. Sahwat, Christian groups, PMF they should all be armed if they fight the terrorists. Every group will have a small number of extremists who will commit crimes but to say that it's on the scale of an entire group or large numbers is nothing but the same lies spread on twitter. 



Al-Kurdi said:


> there is alot of evidence actually, been posted here b4 but blind eye turned on, alot more on the interent. remember the documentary on jalawla and how the shia militia proudly said they executed 100 "collaborators"


I've seen it all, nothing but lies that can be shown wrong.

As for executions, I fully support them in getting rid of ISIS sleeper cells, fifth columnists. The gov is soft, they catch terrorists, interview them and release them. Instead we should learn from Europe, they executed spies as well. Al-Bu ajeel tribe which took part in the Tikrit massacre should be removed from earth, they're ISIS as well.

The posters, mainly for recruitment. Anyway I don't care about that either, posters are the last thing to worry about. Maybe you'll find a more religious Sunni that will go full retard seeing this though doesn't bother me that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> ME and the west list groups as terror organisations when they don't suit them. You can see the same happening with the MB.
> 
> You're right ISIS is a priority for me. Sahwat, Christian groups, PMF they should all be armed if they fight the terrorists. Every group will have a small number of extremists who will commit crimes but to say that it's on the scale of an entire group or large numbers is nothing but the same lies spread on twitter.



True but as I wrote then those militias are not angels by any means nor are many of their commanders that. A quick research will confirm this.

Now, as I also wrote months ago then fighting Daesh is the top priority indeed. Look, I would support Israel and everyone else instead of Daesh. You should not forget the wider picture though.

I never claimed that it was widespread I just said that independent sources have confirmed war crimes done by Shia militias involved in the fighting against Daesh. That's all. For more information about this topic see my post 1292 and especially the part that I have marked. That's basically what I want you to understand here.

Besides I believe that the Iraqi army should be doing such work in a perfect world. No non-state actors.



Al-Kurdi said:


> najaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdad



What has Iraq turned into? Embarrassing. Have some self-respect and pride for God's sake. You only see such scenes in Wilayat al-Faqih infested areas in the ME. This is much more than just some posters.

Do people in Turkey, GCC or Egypt pollute public room with posters of foreign head of states, moreover posters of a former head of state (Khomeini) that killed 300.000 Iraqis? I would tear it down but locals would probably kill me for it, lol.

@1000

Do such scenes not bother you as an Iraqi nationalist and non-Shia Twelver Islamist/Wilayat al-Faqih fanboy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

@al-Hasani

I know what you're talking about, but that is no issue. As top military leaders agreed on a couple of days ago they will be strengthening state forces to repeat the same as in 2006-2008, the removal of non state acting forces once ISIS is dealt with.

Now all this anti Shi'a propaganda serves no one but ISIL, anyway you have your opinion I have mine.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@1000 

Follow


*Haidar Sumeri*‏@SumerRising
#Iraq; The involvement of Albu Ajeel and Albu Nasir tribes in the massacre, among other Tikriti tribes is a known



*Haidar Sumeri* ‏@SumerRising  Feb 12
#Iraq; The fate of these tribesmen will be worse than that of #ISIS members. These tribes turned on their country, on their supposed people


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I know what you're talking about, but that is no issue. As top military leaders agreed on a couple of days ago they will be strengthening state forces to repeat the same as in 2006-2008, the removal of non state acting forces once ISIS is dealt with.
> 
> Now all this anti Shi'a propaganda serves no one but ISIL, anyway you have your opinion I have mine.



What do you mean with it not being an issue? Don't you see the rise of Iranian Mullah sponsored Shia Islamist parties in Iraq and the political and social consequences of this?
The growing and destructive influence of the Iranian Mullah's and their Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense which is eroding traditional Arab Shia Islam? I might not be a Shia Muslim myself but I am very familiar with Shia Islam, leading Arab Shia clerics from Yemen, KSA, Lebanon, Iraq, their political parties, agenda, supporters etc.

I already admitted that asymmetric militias work well against Daesh and that religiously motivated people fight better than the largely untrained Iraqi army.

Which anti-Shia propaganda? I have not done any anti-Shia propaganda. I am against the Iranian Mullah's for obvious reasons (as are most Arabs and Sunni Muslims and millions upon millions of Iraqis (Sunni and Shia), and the Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense. I got no problem with Shia Islam or Shias. Outside of disagreeing with elements of their teaching like every other Sunni Muslim.

People in the Arab world need to distinguish between ordinary Shias and then Wilayat al-Faqih Shias. Two world's apart. The ordinary Arab Sunnis and Shias should have no problems with each other whether in Iraq or elsewhere in the Arab world.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @1000
> 
> Follow
> 
> 
> *Haidar Sumeri*‏@SumerRising
> #Iraq; The involvement of Albu Ajeel and Albu Nasir tribes in the massacre, among other Tikriti tribes is a known
> 
> 
> 
> *Haidar Sumeri* ‏@SumerRising  Feb 12
> #Iraq; The fate of these tribesmen will be worse than that of #ISIS members. These tribes turned on their country, on their supposed people



Some fanatical Iraqi Shia Arab Islamist living in the UK (probably) writing bullshit and collecting his welfare. Just read some of his recent tweets, lol. Or look at his avatar. Another brainwashed sheep.

It's probably him below when younger;

http://commonamericanjournal.com/islam-and-sexuality/mullah-boy-kiss/


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Children of Al Baghdadi in Anbar curse ISIS after Iraqi army/Popular mobilization forces retook it
> 
> Some have not eaten for 15 days, end of the video adults ask for Ayatollah Sistani to call on more volunteers to head to Anbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mosamania well another video showing PMF rescuing Sunnis from ISIS, hear it from kids, kids don't lie under such situations. Better than bullshit from twitter or AJ.



Again, this has the stink of propaganda written all over it, if it these videos you use as sources then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## OTTOMAN

I always said that US has spread borders of iran from China to SaudiArabia.
I suggest people should think why?


Al-Kurdi said:


> najaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdad


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> I don't understand all the stuff with the Shia groups, I didn't see any crime but propaganda.
> 
> Here you see crimes done by ISIS being used as 'Shia killing Sunni citizens', see how many are being proven wrong. A lot of lies go around.
> Tweets about #IraqiSunnisClaim hashtag on Twitter
> 
> All kinds of lies about 'Al Majoos', one picture with a crime from Los Zetas saying that Shia killd a Sunni for having then name 'Omar'.
> 
> Meanwhile I got a video of IA fighting ISIS where 1 soldier is named Omar as the other soldier called him that..



Shia militias are the Shia version of ISIS, don't try to sugar coat it, I know some might not be into committing revenge massacres but many in them do. When the it becomes a crime to be a practising Sunni punishable by death then excuse me if I don't see these beloved Shia groups of yours are nothing but ISIS-like gangs which they are.


----------



## OTTOMAN

some Pakistanis also copy these black turbans.... now i can understand, what kind of people they are!
I have always seen, these black coat mulla always organize evening gathering, where kids and women presence is must.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Again, this has the stink of propaganda written all over it, if it these videos you use as sources then I feel sorry for you.



Nope it's true.

IS burnt people alive in Baghdadi, US Apaches refused to give support to non army fighters ( locals ), PMF along with army came in to clear it. Anyway it doesn't matter what I bring you, you view this in the perspective of a Saudi, for you anything a bit friendly to Iran is terrorist. I however view this in the perspective of Iraq with it's own interests, which is defeating IS.

Let's return to news instead, too much arguing nothing comes out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

I personally know a few of people in the PMF. The idea that the Wilayat al faqih will be imported to iraq is ludicrous. A civil state is a done deal in Iraq. As for pictures and flags, I personally understand that some peope may not be alright with it. But what exactly is it to you. Najaf is a 100% Shia province with the exception of a few thousand Sunni refugees. They believe what they want to believe and it's their province they do what they want. Besides these images are much more preferable than sending terrorists and suicide bombers. One of the largest ring roads in Iran was named after an Iraqi, we didn't see much outrage by the Persians. That was a $200 million project, not a street. 

Some people see Khomeini as a Religious leader. They have the freedom to do so, it's a free country.

As for the image you posted, that is a photoshopped image, I've seen the original image many years ago but I won't bother searching for it, it was probably photoshopped by a perverted Wahabi. 

The person in the image is sayid Mohamed-baqir al Hakeem. One of Iraq's most respected political leader in post-Saddam Iraq. He had an honorable death. He was assassinated in a car bomb in Najaf right after Friday prayer. He was never for a wilayat al faqih in Iraq although he lived in exile in Iran. Right after coming back to iraq, he made it clear that there should be no US authority over Iraq He called for a civil state led by and iraqi government, inclusive of all Iraq's including the Sunnis.
But since your Saudi and he's a Shia, I don't think any explanation will make you hate him any less.

As for the "militias" they were small and had very little influence before IS took over parts of north Iraq. After the call for jihad, these groups allied and formed the PMF. They multiplied in size. The groups which had just a thousand or two members now have 20 or 30 thousand. Some of groups are supported by Iran in terms of training and equipment. That is something we are grateful for, and why wouldn't we? The vast majority of the people who joined have no political affiliation, they joined on the bases of fighting IS. These groups have a set structure meaning the PMF alliance didn't need to start from scratch, all they needed to do is expand. Majority of those in these paramilitary groups follow the Najaf theology, namely Sistani, but are assisted and equipped by Iran. Look, as much as you would like to see Shias hate each other, we Iraqis may not agree with everything in Iran, but we are still allies. They have done more to help Iraq at this stage than any other country. 


So here's the thing you should understand. The vast majority of the Iraqi members of the "iranian militias" are actually answering the call from the Najaf based marji3. I know people in AAH and kata'ib Hezbollah as well as the army, and I should know. As for being terrorists, we could care less about what the gulf decide to out on their terrorists list. All the groups of the PMF have legal and moral backing and a duty. 

‫#‏بدر_الجناح_العسكري‬ ‫#‏كتائب_حزب_الله‬ ‫#‏عصائب_اهل_الحق‬ ‫#‏كتائب_الامام_علي‬‫#‏حركة_النجباء‬ ‫#‏سرايا_عاشوراء‬ ‫#‏سرايا_الخراساني‬ ‫#‏سرايا_جند_الامام‬ ‫#‏كتائب_سيد_الشهداء‬‫#‏سرايا_أنصار_العقيدة‬ ‫#‏سرايا_الجهاد‬ ‫

These are the bigger units, there are many more smaller ones. They run the security in Baghdad, they have authority over the military, breaking the chains of corruption.

Also the Sunni fighters. The fahdawi, nimrawi, rishaawi, jaghaifi, and the heroes of Al Jabara which have humiliated the myth of IS. Also the Azzawi. Kata'ib al hamza, Firsan al Alem, kata'ib al Mosul.

Unfortunately the Sunni fighters have their hands tied behind their back with the exception of al Iza and Jbara in Sallahidden and Diyala which have full backing from the PMF and strong influence in the local government.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Children of Al Baghdadi in Anbar curse ISIS after Iraqi army/Popular mobilization forces retook it
> 
> Some have not eaten for 15 days, end of the video adults ask for Ayatollah Sistani to call on more volunteers to head to Anbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mosamania well another video showing PMF rescuing Sunnis from ISIS, hear it from kids, kids don't lie under such situations. Better than bullshit from twitter or AJ.


This video will make the wahhabis too happy how about Saudis propagandists.



al-Hasani said:


> I don't know what Mosab have written but being against Mullah sponsored Shia militias that act independently and which have committed war crimes too as independent sources have confirmed is not being pro-Daesh.
> 
> Face it. Large parts of Iraq's military and political scene (Shia Islamists are dominating) is under influence of the Mullah's in Iran. Which fair to say are the enemies of the Arab world in particular neighboring GCC.
> 
> Also many of such videos have a clear agenda. Often what would be called propaganda in the West. Necessary though to raise the morals.
> 
> I don't think that any sane person is doubting that living under Daesh is horrible and that 99% of all locals are happy that they are gone. I just don't think that the locals in Anbar want Shia militias to take their please for instance.


You just showed us your real face.

But your heard it from the kids they want the pmf to liberate them from your gangs even young men want that. you loose buddy.

The PMF the true freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> This video will make the wahhabis too happy how about Saudis propagandists.
> 
> 
> You just showed us your real face.
> 
> But your heard it from the kids they want the pmf to liberate them from your gangs even young men want that. you loose buddy.
> 
> The PMF the true freedom fighters.



I don't give a crap about the Iraqi led Daesh.

I just showed that I know what I am talking about and stated facts that are confirmed by objective and independent sources.

Anyway keep being a satellite state of the Mullah's.

Loose what? I am not involved in the conflict and I will speak out against trash like the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran, their Wilayat al-Faqih kufr that they spread like cancer and their toxic meddling in the Arab world. Whatever they do among their cousins in Tajikistan or Afghanistan is not my business and I do not care.

You can either chose the path of 90% of all Arabs and Muslims or the path of the Iranian Mullah's. Or stay neutral. Your likes choose the Mullah's so there is nothing more to discuss.

What has been written in the past few pages is obvious for everyone.


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> Many of those Shia militias are regarded as terrorists in the ME and Western world.


Who cares about that the work is is going on to clean the country from the middle eastern gangs.



al-Hasani said:


> Many of those Shia militias have killed innocents, burned down villages, houses, looted homes etc.


I think you mean many of those shea have saved lifes and villages from your supported terrorists. you can't deny that your masters in Washington admit it.



al-Hasani said:


> Abu Deraa and other war criminals from the civil war back in 2006-2007 are involved on the ground. Hadi Al-Amiri himself is no angel and is responsible for many deaths of innocent Iraqis. Not sure how you can deny this.


Do yoou have something reliable r it's just what aljazera showed you?.



al-Hasani said:


> You are unable to look at this in the wider picture because all you care about is getting rid of Daesh.


Unfortunately we are not only getting rid our selves from these scums your ameers asses getting saved by us



al-Hasani said:


> If Peshmerga, Israel, USA or Qatar were doing this job you would have supported them too unconditionally.


See you say if but they will never do that hoew come then who supported daesh.



al-Hasani said:


> Iraq is not foreign to me nor do I have an agenda.


Yes it is foreigner plus you been brain washed no doubt like many sunni folks.



al-Hasani said:


> I criticize Saddam, involvement of the Arab world in Iraq, international powers, regimes, clerics, Iran's role, Daesh, Shia militias etc.


Ok what's the gain to the world? you still follow Aljazera.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> Who cares about that the work is is going on to clean the country from the middle eastern gangs.
> 
> I think you mean many of those shea have saved lifes and villages from your supported terrorists. you can't deny that your masters in Washington admit it.
> 
> Do yoou have something reliable r it's just what aljazera showed you?.
> 
> Unfortunately we are not only getting rid our selves from these scums your ameers asses getting saved by us
> 
> See you say if but they will never do that hoew come then who supported daesh.
> 
> Yes it is foreigner plus you been brain washed no doubt like many sunni folks.
> 
> Ok what's the gain to the world? you still follow Aljazera.



I am not an Islamist like you, I don't watch Al-Jazeera and I am not part of your internal conflict where 90% of all the participants are local Iraqis.

Sorry for telling facts and not regarding your beloved Shia militias as angels. Sorry for speaking out against your favorite regime (Iranian Mullah's).

Yes, everyone is out there to kill you. It's a miracle that you and your family were not eaten alive in KSA when you escaped from Saddam and sought refugee.

I was having a serious discussion with @1000 as we often have and we do not disagree much anyway. I had respect for you and barely ever had this type of discussion with you but it seems that you prefer hostility and baseless accusations and personal attacks.

This is your choice but I am not going to waste my time with such "discussions".


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway keep being a satellite state of the Mullah's.


Don't worry Iraq is big so big that no country can hold it on it's orbit.



al-Hasani said:


> You can either chose the path of 90% of all Arabs and Muslims or the path of the Iranian Mullah's. Or stay neutral. Your likes choose the Mullah's so there is nothing more to discuss.


 You ask us to be sunnis lol or daesh.



al-Hasani said:


> What has been written in the past few pages is obvious for everyone.


fair enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> Don't worry Iraq is big so big that no country can hold it on it's orbit.
> 
> You ask us to be sunnis lol or daesh.
> 
> fair enough.



Read my post number 1293. Did you even read the discussion between me and @1000 ? It seems not. If you don't bother to read long posts or debates then don't do so.

What? I am telling you that as long as you are supporting the Farsi Mullah's and Wilayat al-Faqih which the Arab world is at war against then don't expect flowers in return. That's all.


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> I am not an Islamist like you


I'm Muslim Yes but not an Islamist. prais to god I haven't lost my mind.



al-Hasani said:


> but it seems that you prefer hostility


What hostility bro be fair. But how come you be that one. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> I'm Muslim Yes but not an Islamist. prais to god I haven't lost my mind.
> 
> What hostility bro be fair. But how come you be that one. Thanks.



To make it sort. I have no problems with anybody fighting against Daesh. This INCLUDES Iraqi Shia militias. All that I was telling is that some of them are controlled by the Iranian Mullah's and this was mentioned in a debate about the negative influences of Iranian meddling in Iraq. Also I just wrote what objective and independent sources have told. That not all of those Shia militias are angels themselves. That's all.

To make it more clear. I am not part of the conflict. I myself have always been of the opinion that Iraq on its own should be a regional power and that a powerful Iraq helps create stability in the region and a counterbalance. I am not against Shia's let alone Shia Arabs. I am against the Iranian regime and Wilayat al-Faqih. Last time I checked Shia Islam originated in Hijaz 1400 years ago while the Iranian regime and their Wilayat al-Faqih is 36 years old in comparison.

As I told I would support my worst enemy (I don't really have any enemies in real life though, lol) against Daesh simply because they are brutal maniacs who kill more Arabs and Muslims than anybody else. They help damage the name of Islam due to them falsely associating themselves with Islam.

Well, sadly many Iraqis (both Shia and Sunni) have lost their mind as most support Shia Islamist parties or MB.


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> What? I am telling you that as long as you are supporting the Farsi Mullah's and Wilayat al-Faqih which the Arab world is at war against then don't expect flowers in return. That's all.


So are you asking us to be hostile to them is that what your regime want?.

Then, do we suppose to go for another 8 years war against them?.

But why not a good relationship with them just like Oman does?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> So are you asking us to be hostile to them is that what your regime want?.
> 
> Then, do we suppose to go for another 8 years war against them?.
> 
> But why not a good relationship with them just like Oman does?.



No, I am not asking for anything. I was not alive when the Iran-Iraq war took place. I was not even born in 1988. I am a few years younger than that.

I am saying that militias that support them cannot expect support from most Arabs as we are in conflict with the Iranian Mullah's. You should know this.

When the Shah ruled Iran the problems were almost not there. Sadly the Mullah's have only spread toxic waste in the Arab world since 1979 and brainwashed a whole generation. I don't care about them as long as they do not meddle negatively in the Arab world.


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> All that I was telling is that some of them are controlled by the Iranian Mullah's and this was mentioned in a debate about the negative influences of Iranian meddling in Iraq.


That's just a baseless accusations.
Second, if you under attack then someone stretched his hand for help what you have to do reject it I don't think so.



al-Hasani said:


> Well, sadly many Iraqis (both Shia and Sunni) have lost their mind as most support Shia Islamist parties or MB.


My friend we shea fight t protect our families otherwise our girls would raped our kidds slaughtered just as you have seen what happen to the aizedeen.



al-Hasani said:


> No, I am not asking for anything. I was not alive when the Iran-Iraq war took place. I was not even born in 1988. I am a few years younger than that.
> 
> I am saying that militias that support them cannot expect support from most Arabs as we are in conflict with the Iranian Mullah's. You should know this.
> 
> When the Shah ruled Iran the problems were almost not there. Sadly the Mullah's have only spread toxic waste in the Arab world since 1979 and brainwashed a whole generation. I don't care about them as long as they do not meddle negatively in the Arab world.


BTW, no arab whatsoever would support us at all we are either kuffar to them or not matured yet.

Well as long as you are that old it's so hard to understand what's going to day not because you are not educated but because you lack the historic education about this region.

My friend our hand were stretched to Saudis for years even our kido Muqtada went to Ryadh to soften their attitude with no avail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

We are about to see a major operation in Tikrit, hope they succeed in cleansing the city from filth of Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> That's just a baseless accusations.
> Second, if you under attack then someone stretched his hand for help what you have to do reject it I don't think so.
> 
> My friend we shea fight t protect our families otherwise our girls would raped our kidds slaughtered just as you have seen what happen to the aizedeen.
> 
> 
> BTW, no arab whatsoever would support us at all we are either kuffar to them or not matured yet.
> 
> Well as long as you are that old it's so hard to understand what's going to day not because you are not educated but because you lack the historic education about this region.
> 
> My friend our hand were stretched to Saudis for years even our kido Muqtada went to Ryadh to soften their attitude with no avail.



This is not a baseless accusation Malik. Don't be biased now.

This my friend have little to do with my point. Namely that Islamist parties in both groups (Sunnis and Shias) are rising. This was the case before Daesh conquered all this territory in Iraq actually. It has been a gradual process.

That's nonsense. I am not against Iraqi Shia Arabs nor are most Arabs that. How can any sane Arab be against other Arabs? At most political differences.
I am just disappointed with their ties to the toxic Iranian Mullah's. As I told you then Iraqi Shia Arabs are closer to Saudi Arabians than anyone else in Iraq. On many fronts we are talking about the same people that you would not be able to tell apart if you saw them on the street.

Why do you say that I am not "educated". Even my "enemies" here on PDF admit that I am very knowledgeable about the region and Arab world. Nobody has to tell me that even, I know it myself as I have spent years reading about most topics in the Arab world. So that is a baseless accusation. Age has nothing to do with this. I was not born during the era of Prophet Muhammad (saws) or when the Nabateans ruled Hijaz but I know a lot about both historical periods. Just 1 out of hundreds of examples that I can give you.

It works both ways and you already know my opinion about this issue. You also know that I am a proponent of Arab cooperation and that I already have said many times that the poor Saudi Arabian and Iraqi relations (for the past many decades) have been a tragedy and a poison in the thorn of Arab unity and cooperation.

You must also know that regimes are ruling the Arab world and not people.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Welcome today's deployment of #France's aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle to support air ops against #ISIL in #Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> We are about to see a major operation in Tikrit, hope they succeed in cleansing the city from filth of Daesh.



TOS-1 video @ Tikrit
http://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/...-16/11014078_1031984736815801_257108230_n.mp4






Good luck to them, according to some articles the PMF has trained 40.000 locals mostly from Tikrit to take part in the Tikrit operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*US air power to bolster Iranian general’s bid to retake Tikrit*

HUGH TOMLINSON
THE TIMES
FEBRUARY 24, 2015 12:00AM

Print
Save for later

*IRAN’S powerful spy chief is overseeing final preparations for an offensive — aided by US air support — to retake the Iraqi city of Tikrit from Islamic State as the counter-attack against the jihadists gathers pace.*

Major-General Qassem Suleimani, commander of the Quds Force, the elite unit of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard, is in Samarra, north of Baghdad, where thousands of troops and militia are gathering for the attack.

Iranian military sources said the offensive was set to begin within days, with Shia militias allied to the Iranians taking up positions to the south and east of the city. An artillery barrage on Islamic State positions in outlying villages is already under way.

The assault is expected to have air support from the US in the clearest example yet of the tacit military alliance between Washington and Tehran. Victory in Tikrit would be a huge morale boost to the US-led coalition before an attempt by the Iraqi military to reclaim its second city, Mosul, which is planned for April.

Tikrit is strategically crucial, as taking it would clear the road north to Mosul from Baghdad.

The home town of former dictator Saddam Hussein, Tikrit was one of the first cities captured by Islamic State in northern and central Iraq last northern summer.

Reclaiming the city will be a major test for the Iraqi forces, who were routed by the Islamists last year and are now rebuilding, with training from American troops and a new command structure headed by the Iranians.

The battle for Tikrit will be bloody. A previous attempt to retake the city ground to a halt as Iraqi troops found roads and buildings rigged with explosives.

Since then, Iran has taken control of the Iraqi army through its proxy militias.

Under General Suleimani’s command, Shia fighters were flung into a desperate defence of Baghdad and the Shia shrines at Karbala, Najaf and Samarra.

Six months on, they are commanding Iraqi troops, forcing the jihadists back from the Iraqi capital.

An Iranian government adviser said: “The military strategy has been reasonably successful so far. The buffer zone around Baghdad and the Iranian border is relatively secure. Expanding it will be much more difficult.”

The advance of Shia forces into a predominantly Sunni area will be provocative, however.

The Iranian-backed militias have been accused of a string of massacres in recent weeks in retaliation for atrocities by Islamic State.

When Tikrit fell last year, about 1700 Iraqi government troops were slaughtered by the Islamists and there are fears that soldiers will take their revenge on the civilian population if the city is retaken.

_The Times_

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian



Serpentine said:


> We are about to see a major operation in Tikrit, hope they succeed in cleansing the city from filth of Daesh.


They should identify these pro-ISIS families/tribes and wipe them out completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *IRAN’S powerful spy chief is overseeing final preparations for an offensive — aided by US air support — to retake the Iraqi city of Tikrit from Islamic State as the counter-attack against the jihadists gathers pace.*


The operation has not even started and Americans have already taken credit for it, just like they tried to do it in Jarf al Sakhar, while not even one bomb was dropped on IS during whole operation. Typical of mighty U.S liberators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

army and locals (fighters) in baghdadi


----------



## Hindustani78

23 February 2015 
France's Charles de Gaulle aircraft carrier (pictured) has started military operations against the IslamicState in Iraq, a French army source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *US air power to bolster Iranian general’s bid to retake Tikrit*
> 
> HUGH TOMLINSON
> THE TIMES
> FEBRUARY 24, 2015 12:00AM
> 
> Print
> Save for later
> *IRAN’S powerful spy chief is overseeing final preparations for an offensive — aided by US air support — to retake the Iraqi city of Tikrit from Islamic State as the counter-attack against the jihadists gathers pace.*
> 
> 
> 
> They should identify these pro-ISIS families/tribes and wipe them out completely.


 
Al Mawt le Amreekah wa Israaeeel


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Al Mawt le Amreekah wa Israaeeel



People believe what they like to hear, not necessarily the truth, you are no exception.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Falcon29 said:


> Al Mawt le Amreekah wa Israaeeel




<<< Al mawt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Hindustani78 said:


> 23 February 2015
> France's Charles de Gaulle aircraft carrier (pictured) has started military operations against the IslamicState in Iraq, a French army source


Wonder how they made it that far...without braking down...! The last time it was used it couldn't reach Libya..


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> People believe what they like to hear, not necessarily the truth, you are no exception.



I don't have problems with Iran having ties with America if they can influence America in right way.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I don't have problems with Iran having ties with America if they can influence America in right way.



They have no ties here, they only have mutual interests in defeating IS. Soleimani is usually with Hadi al Ameri, they don't get anywhere near army bases with Americans.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> They have no ties here, they only have mutual interests in defeating IS. Soleimani is usually with Hadi al Ameri, they don't get anywhere near army bases with Americans.



Doesn't matter, ground offensives are coordinated and they get air support. Doesn't mean they're best friends but they won't react to US ground invasion. Unless they want small symbolic acts ordered by Iran but unlikely. 

Large sclale invasion won't happen. Since it would have no endgame and once again dysfunctional Iraqi government. Nobody wants another 'nation building process'. You hear me.


----------



## 1000

Khomeinis poster in Najaf got defaced by locals unhappy with the sign after a group put it up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569797943156457473







Like I said only a small minority in Iraq follow Khomeini and Khamenei, it's not a problem when the country is in wartime with animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Saudi attempted suicide bomber arrested by Iraqi army before he detonated.
They interview him and will probably release him.... No shit the army is not effective, if it was asaib ahl al haq they would execute this guy.






@Rakan.SA @Mosamania 

See this guy, he's a result of watching Wesal TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Saudi attempted suicide bomber arrested by Iraqi army before he detonated.
> They interview him and will probably release him.... No shit the army is not effective, if it was asaib ahl al haq they would execute this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rakan.SA @Mosamania
> 
> See this guy, he's a result of watching Wesal TV



He was brainwashed by Iraqi led Daesh. Suicide bombings were invented by Shia terrorist groups too.

Islamic Jihad Organization's attacks in 1983 during the Lebanese Civil War are one of the other early examples of modern suicide terrorism.[71

Suicide attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We must all thank them for giving this idea to other retards in the Muslim world.

So a brainwashed 16-18 year old kid got captured? OK. As long as there are less than 20 of them (from what I know about this is the second that gets captured the other was in the same age group) in total and they get captured there should be no problem.

Nothing to do with Wesal TV which does not support Daesh.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> He was brainwashed by Iraqi led Daesh. Suicide bombings were invented by Shia terrorist groups too.
> 
> Islamic Jihad Organization's attacks in 1983 during the Lebanese Civil War are one of the other early examples of modern suicide terrorism.[71
> 
> Suicide attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We must all thank them for giving this idea to other retards in the Muslim world.
> 
> So a brainwashed 16-18 year old kid got captured? OK. As long as there are less than 20 of them (from what I know about this is the second that gets captured the other was in the same age group) in total and they get captured there should be no problem.
> 
> Nothing to do with Wesal TV which does not support Daesh.



His process of brainwashing started in Saudi Arabia, he didn't join ISIS to get brainwashed he was brainwashed already. Wesal does support Daesh, I can prove this to you. Perhaps it contributed to brainwashing him.

I don't know his age anyway, people of his age can kill just as well as anyone else/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Saudi attempted suicide bomber arrested by Iraqi army before he detonated.
> They interview him and will probably release him.... No shit the army is not effective, if it was asaib ahl al haq they would execute this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rakan.SA @Mosamania
> 
> See this guy, he's a result of watching Wesal TV


im 10 times worse than ISIS when dealing with iranian rats and their dogs in the arab world. 
as for wesal tv. you simply dont watch it. i dont have to defend wesal. you can turn on your channel now and watch it. they are simply reading your books and showing us videos of your imams. so you are either dumb or dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Saudi attempted suicide bomber arrested by Iraqi army before he detonated.
> They interview him and will probably release him.... No shit the army is not effective, if it was asaib ahl al haq they would execute this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rakan.SA @Mosamania
> 
> See this guy, he's a result of watching Wesal TV


The son of.... when the officer asks him Muslims or infidals he shut up. They teach them to say every thing so they stay alive for the next round to kill rawafid!! just kill the animal in front the camera let his family see that eye for an eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> im 10 times worse than ISIS when dealing with iranian rats and their dogs in the arab world.
> as for wesal tv. you simply dont watch it. i dont have to defend wesal. you can turn on your channel now and watch it. they are simply reading your books and showing us videos of your imams. so you are either dumb or dumb.



There's big mouth Rakan again, save me the tough speech you can't do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Rakan.SA said:


> im 10 times worse than ISIS when dealing with iranian rats and their dogs in the arab world.
> as for wesal tv. you simply dont watch it. i dont have to defend wesal. you can turn on your channel now and watch it. they are simply reading your books and showing us videos of your imams. so you are either dumb or dumb.


No use with you the only solution to your kind is send you to hell to have your launch with Moawyah.



1000 said:


> There's big mouth Rakan again, save me the tough speech you can't do anything.


Trust me they are animals brain washed they can do a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> There's big mouth Rakan again, save me the tough speech you can't do anything.


whatever makes you sleep at night. im just telling your days are over. im not trying to prove anything. im just telling you.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> His process of brainwashing started in Saudi Arabia, he didn't join ISIS to get brainwashed he was brainwashed already. Wesal does support Daesh, I can prove this to you. Perhaps it contributed to brainwashing him.
> 
> I don't know his age anyway, people of his age can kill just as well as anyone else/



Brainwashed by Daesh propaganda which is led by Iraqis. Daesh is operating in Iraq and Syria. Not KSA. You don't see terror in KSA or people blowing themselves up. Whether Sunni or Shia.

They are using mostly young gullible people across the Arab world to join their satanic organization. Using the internet.

Please do so although I don't watch this single channel out of 1000's of Arab channels.

The idea of blowing yourself up to receive "martyrdom" was created by a Shia terrorist group during the Lebanese Civil War. It's their invention. That others have adopted it too is another discussion.

Of course age has everything to do with it. You think that it is a coincidence that mostly people between the age of 15-25 join? I have never seen people above the age of 35 join Daesh. Let alone elders. I very much doubt that he killed anyone.

They are using those kids in the most brutal way. As an instrument. I would not be surprised if they forced him to blow himself up when he first joined. Not the first time that they use kids.

We all heard the news about that 7 year old girl in Nigeria that was used as a suicide bomber. That's what they do.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Rakan.SA said:


> listen the most honorable thing i can do in my life is to fight you and kill you all. unless you come back to islam. so of course there is no solution with me. thats the point you dumb ape


We will see you bedoo we will see who will prevail who will have the last to laugh you bedoo remember that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Brainwashed by Daesh propaganda which is led by Iraqis. Daesh is operating in Iraq and Syria. Not KSA. You don't see terror in KSA or people blowing themselves up. Whether Sunni or Shia.


Daesh propaganda is spread and made not by Iraqis, by the entire region. It's the regional media ( Arab media ) that has spread a lot of propaganda creating new recruits, Wesal is just one of them and there's a video of a presentator praising ISIS, praising their suicide attack on civillians. Now i'm not just talking retard channels like Wesal, even Al Arabiya did not speak of 'ISIS' in Iraq, instead called the army Maliki forces and insisted on 'thuwaar al asair'. You don't see terror there cause it wasn't invaded there's no instability, once there's instability terror will come, it's everywhere in the muslim world where there is instability. Libya and Syria didn't have it either until instability came.



> They are using mostly young gullible people across the Arab world to join their satanic organization. Using the internet.
> 
> Please do so although I don't watch this single channel out of 1000's of Arab channels.
> 
> The idea of blowing yourself up to receive "martyrdom" was created by a Shia terrorist group during the Lebanese Civil War. It's their invention. That others have adopted it too is another discussion.
> 
> Of course age has everything to do with it. You think that it is a coincidence that mostly people between the age of 15-25 join? I have never seen people above the age of 35 join Daesh. Let alone elders. I very much doubt that he killed anyone.
> 
> They are using those kids in the most brutal way. As an instrument. I would not be surprised if they forced him to blow himself up when he first joined. Not the first time that they use kids.
> 
> We all heard the news about that 7 year old girl in Nigeria that was used as a suicide bomber. That's what they do.


I don't know his age but I believe they should execute adult IS members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

I just turned on the TV on wesal channel and they're reporting about the international Islamic conference in Makkah talking against Isis and other Shia groups

@1000 you must feel dumb now


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> I just turned on the TV on wesal channel and they're reporting about the international Islamic conference in Makkah talking against Isis and other Shia groups
> 
> @1000 you must feel dumb now
> 
> View attachment 195840



So when you report about something you support it ?
Ma'an Palestinian news reports about Israel, do they support Israel ?

Save me your logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

@1000 @Malik Alashter


Malik Alashter said:


> We will see you bedoo we will see who will prevail who will have the last to laugh you bedoo remember that..




who prevail ?! you ?! are you dumb ?! 100 million shia against 1.6 billion muslims ?! 



1000 said:


> So when you report about something you support it ?
> Ma'an Palestinian news reports about Israel, do they support Israel ?
> 
> Save me your logic.


well if you turn on your tv and watch the Channel for a few days and understand what the channel is about you would understand. but you dont have the mental capacity. you are so fragile a tv channel is destroying your religion. please dont forget SAFA tv and WESAL farsi haha



Malik Alashter said:


> We will see you bedoo we will see who will prevail who will have the last to laugh you bedoo remember that..


*BTW IS WAS VERY GENEROUS AND SAID 100 MILLION. YOU ARE LESS NOW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> im 10 times worse than ISIS when dealing with iranian rats and their dogs in the arab world.
> as for wesal tv. you simply dont watch it. i dont have to defend wesal. you can turn on your channel now and watch it. they are simply reading your books and showing us videos of your imams. so you are either dumb or dumb.





Rakan.SA said:


> listen the most honorable thing i can do in my life is to fight you and kill you all. unless you come back to islam. so of course there is no solution with me. thats the point you dumb ape


I am just going to tell you two words 

Kol khara ya hawyan you and ibn tammyyia and abdulwahab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Daesh propaganda is spread and made not by Iraqis, by the entire region. It's the regional media ( Arab media ) that has spread a lot of propaganda creating new recruits, Wesal is just one of them and there's a video of a presentator praising ISIS, praising their suicide attack on civillians. Now i'm not just talking retard channels like Wesal, even Al Arabiya did not speak of 'ISIS' in Iraq, instead called the army Maliki forces and insisted on 'thuwaar al asair'. You don't see terror there cause it wasn't invaded there's no instability, once there's instability terror will come, it's everywhere in the muslim world where there is instability. Libya and Syria didn't have it either until instability came.
> 
> 
> I don't know his age but I believe they should execute adult IS members.



Daesh in Iraq and Syria is completely led by locals. Most of their "army" is composed of local Iraqis and Syrians. They are operating in Iraq/Syria with significant support from locals - hence in some cases not even meeting any resistance despite locals being armed. For God's sake they control 1/3 of Iraq. Nobody has exported any violence to Iraq that was not there already. During Saddam's rule violence and bloodshed defined the way of life. Iraq was famous for being the most ruthless society in the ME. Blaming everyone else is silly.

Al-Arabiya is probably the most liberal Arab news channel. Major news channel. Pathetic to accuse them of supporting Daesh.

Syria was hardly a peaceful country. 50.000 people died during the 1980's in Syria. Hama Massacre etc.

Libya was hardly peaceful either. Involved in numerous wars with neighbors, Western bombings during Gaddafi's time, sanctions etc.

That's due to failed leaders not serving the people in their countries and letting them down. This does not happen in the GCC hence why such scenes are highly unlikely.

A blind man can see that he is barely 18 years old.

Nevermind.


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I am just going to tell you two words
> 
> Kol khara ya hawyan you and ibn tammyyia and abdulwahab


 you hurt my feelings... so mean


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Daesh propaganda is spread and made not by Iraqis, by the entire region. It's the regional media ( Arab media ) that has spread a lot of propaganda creating new recruits, Wesal is just one of them and there's a video of a presentator praising ISIS, praising their suicide attack on civillians. Now i'm not just talking retard channels like Wesal, even Al Arabiya did not speak of 'ISIS' in Iraq, instead called the army Maliki forces and insisted on 'thuwaar al asair'. You don't see terror there cause it wasn't invaded there's no instability, once there's instability terror will come, it's everywhere in the muslim world where there is instability. Libya and Syria didn't have it either until instability came.


The only one supporting terrorism is saudi regime look at this. just the first few minutes.


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> @1000 @Malik Alashter
> 
> 
> 
> who prevail ?! you ?! are you dumb ?! 100 million shia against 1.6 billion muslims ?!
> 
> 
> well if you turn on your tv and watch the Channel for a few days and understand what the channel is about you would understand. but you dont have the mental capacity. you are so fragile a tv channel is destroying your religion. please dont forget SAFA tv and WESAL farsi haha
> 
> 
> *BTW IS WAS VERY GENEROUS AND SAID 100 MILLION. YOU ARE LESS NOW*



Listen animal don't bring the shia and sunni to this 

The shia are more than 400 millions

You are wahhabi apes are minority that's why the sunni countries are fighting against you so don't act that you are majority 

Beside we are not going to win because we are majority but becuase we are right if you want it minority vs majority 
Remember the Muslims were minority before

That's why 6 million jews have been crushing for 70 years 







Rakan.SA said:


> you hurt my feelings... so mean


No I didn't hurt your feelings wahhabi bediuans who live in tents and chasing a lizard for launch have no feeling if they are human you begin with

That's your grandfather he is ape like the most of the wahhabi bediuans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Listen animal don't bring the shia and sunni to this
> 
> The shia are more than 400 millions
> 
> You are wahhabi apes are minority that's why the sunni countries are fighting against you so don't act that you are majority
> 
> Beside we are not going to win because we are majority but becuase we are right if you want it minority vs majority
> Remember the Muslims were minority before
> 
> That's why 6 million jews have been crushing for 70 years


Guess what they are very mad because too many Sunnis converted to Shea I'm waiting on Egypt that nation will be a Shea country soon they just fed up with the Sunni version.

Look

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=d4MAeBuSptZrQsdmbAxuLQ&bvm=bv.86475890,d.cWc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

@al-Hasani dont call me retard kid. iv been dealing with those rats and been into politics when you were still going to school with your lunch box. 

@SALMAN AL-FARSI ok then as i said many times before. just wait and see. you guys talk too much. 
you are already refugees dont you see it ? save this post. cuz one day il remind you of it.


----------



## al-Hasani

For instance look at Basra. It has the potential to be another Qatar but people live in misery, full of trash everywhere, all officials are extremely corrupt, few investments are made, few new infrastructure built etc. all while being peaceful for years. That's called letting your people down. Second biggest city in Iraq. Richest area of Iraq in terms of resources.
The situation is even worse in many other areas of Iraq. All this while Iraq is full of oil and gas. Local leaders are to be blamed. The mentality of people etc. Their sectarianism etc. A healthy society will not collapse in such a fashion. Same is happening in Syria as that society was never healthy either.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

There are not 400 million Shias. Shia's form around approximately 15-10% of the 1.6-1.7 billion Muslims. There are for instance almost zero Shia's in Africa, South East Asia, Central Asia etc.

The only 3 majority Shia countries in the world are 9 million big Azerbaijan (highly secular with a sizable Sunni Muslim minority), Iraq (60% or so) and Iran. Bahrain is 50-50 nowadays and besides the population there is 1.5 million or so.

There won't be any major wars either. If people really wanted to kill each other there would not be 2-3 million Shias in KSA anymore, Zaydis in Yemen or Shias anywhere outside of Azerbaijan, Iraq and Iran.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

LOL, that photo has nothing to do with KSA. It's some strange Afro-Arab. Bedouins form less than 0,5% of the population. Bedouins sure as hell don't look like that. They are Caucasian people. Even those that intermarried with Africans retain their Caucasian/ME features. Don't make me laugh.
100 years ago there were as many "Bedouins" in Iraq as in KSA. Goes for most of the ME.

People from Southern Iraq and Najd are basically the same people too.

*التوزع السكاني[عدل]*



*الوضع عام 1867 م[عدل]*
كان عدد سكان العراق عام 1867م وفقاً للدكتور محمد سلمان حسن في بحث نشره معهد الإحصاء في جامعة أكسفورد لا يتجاوز المليون وربع إلا قليلاً[7][8] أما فئات السكان الثلاث فكانت نسبتهم كما يلي:


*القبائل البدوية: 35% من مجموع السكان.*
*القبائل الريفية: 41% من مجموع السكان.*
أهل المدن: 24% من مجموع السكان.[9][10]
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/سكان_العراق

Bedouins back then just meant people who moved frequently anyway. There were hardly any true Bedouins back then. Bedouins are Caucasian people and one of the oldest peoples in the world. They were/are talented poets, musicians, their hospitality is second to none and they formed the backbone of some of the largest empires the world has seen.

Rather have 0,5-1% Bedouins than a similar number of Gypsies;

Gypsies in Iraq performing dances;





Here you have an Iraqi Afro-Arab from Kut (playing for the Iraqi national football team) that has similar features.





Both those two look like Dravidians, lol. Only idiots believe that the average person looks like that. It's less than 1%. It's due to the Arab slave trade or recent arrivals. South Asians were imported to the ME too to work in plantations in Southern Iraq and Eastern Arabia. Well-documented. Only takes a Southern Indian and a Black African to marry each other and you will have people who look this exotic/strange. No offense to them.


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> @al-Hasani dont call me retard kid. iv been dealing with those rats and been into politics when you were still going to school with your lunch box.


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> @al-Hasani dont call me retard kid. iv been dealing with those rats and been into politics when you were still going to school with your lunch box.



But you have to understand you are a retard, you confirm it with each post.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

ebray said:


> @Rakan.SA
> He called the captured brainwashed kid in the video retarded not you


He is one as well, let's admit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> But you have to understand you are a retard, you confirm it with each post.


nope i just got plans for ppl like.. whats retard about that ?


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> nope i just got plans for ppl like.. whats retard about that ?



You got plans my friend, you planning to blow up ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> @al-Hasani dont call me retard kid. iv been dealing with those rats and been into politics when you were still going to school with your lunch box.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI ok then as i said many times before. just wait and see. you guys talk too much.
> you are already refugees dont you see it ? save this post. cuz one day il remind you of it.



I was referring to the leaders of Daesh and that kid. Also in general not to go full retard in the thread as we see the fruits of this.






Good old PDF.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Saudi attempted suicide bomber arrested by Iraqi army before he detonated.
> They interview him and will probably release him.... No shit the army is not effective, if it was asaib ahl al haq they would execute this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rakan.SA @Mosamania
> 
> See this guy, he's a result of watching Wesal TV




I wouldn't be surprised, Everyone responsible for that TV channel or working for it should be treated as a terrorist.



Rakan.SA said:


> listen the most honorable thing i can do in my life is to fight you and kill you all. unless you come back to islam. so of course there is no solution with me. thats the point you dumb ape



Maybe one day we will all be happy with the news of you stuffing yourself up with a bomb and dying in it in practice with other people who think like you. What are you still doing here? Why are you not with Daesh already? Go and rid us of your despicable mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Mosamania said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, Everyone responsible for that TV channel or working for it should be treated as a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day we will all be happy with the news of you stuffing yourself up with a bomb and dying in it in practice with other people who think like you. What are you still doing here? Why are you not with Daesh already? Go and rid us of your despicable mentality.



@SALMAN AL-FARSI don't thank my post, you are big of a sectarian as he is, but also you are racist as well to add to that. In my eyes you are all the same.


----------



## SALMAN F

Mosamania said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI don't thank my post, you are big of a sectarian as he is, but also you are racist as well to add to that. In my eyes you are all the same.


All sectarian and racist things I said because I couldn't stop my anger from what he said about us

And he deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> All sectarian and racist things I said because I couldn't stop my anger from what he said about us
> 
> And he deserve it



Yeah I lashed out because I was angry once and no body seems to want to make me forget it. However lashing out with the same only makes you exactly like him. Don't attack a whole group of people because of one, that is a form of injustice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Malik Alashter said:


> The only one supporting terrorism is saudi regime look at this. just the first few minutes.


They said IS is supported and created by US, Mossad, Turkey, Iran, Arab regimes and so on but it turns out IS destroyed all conspiracies. You already know the US part waging war since the Sahwat era and the Iranians is assisting Iraq (including fighting on ground).

I never understood why they claim Saudi Arabia is supporting them. They detest Saudi Arabia the most, they make takfeer and heavily critisized the House of Saud. They already had their sight on Saudi Arabia, the bombing of the border was to test them.

Also, after all the money spent on the expensive walls on the borders like the Chinese did to defend themselves from the Monghols. And theyre part of the Coalition Force and is supporting the Iraqi army so how on Earth morons like you believe the House of Saud is supporting them? You can say for the regular Saudis but not the Monarchies in the Gulf.



Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) Neither Shias nor Kurds have 25.000 spare troops. All they have are now fighting on various fronts. In reality, they both lack manpower to cover the losses. Next to KIA and WIA, both Shias and Kurds suffer from draft dodgers.
> 
> 2) IS gained ground in Anbar and Mosul lately.


What about Tikrit?


----------



## Mosamania

Saho said:


> They said IS is supported and created by US, Mossad, Turkey, Arab regimes and so on but it turns out IS destroyed all conspiracies. You already know the US part waging war since the Sahwat era.
> 
> I never understood why they claim Saudi Arabia is supporting them. They detest Saudi Arabia the most, they make takfeer and heavily critisized the House of Saud. They already had their sight on Saudi Arabia, the bombing of the border was to test them.
> 
> Also, after all the money spent on the expensive walls on the borders like the Chinese did to defend themselves from the Monghols. And theyre part of the Coalition Force and is supporting the Iraqi army so how on Earth morons like you believe the House of Saud is supporting them? You can say for the regular Saudis but not the Monarchies in the Gulf.
> 
> What about Tikrit?



What you are saying is considered blaspheme above what their meagre brains allow them to believe.


----------



## Al Bhatti

New Zealand to send troops to Iraq to train local forces


----------



## Saho

Mosamania said:


> What you are saying is considered blaspheme above what their meagre brains allow them to believe.


I am not saying anything, just pointing out how IS views Saudi Arabia in their eyes because a lot of people believe they are allies.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, Everyone responsible for that TV channel or working for it should be treated as a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day we will all be happy with the news of you stuffing yourself up with a bomb and dying in it in practice with other people who think like you. What are you still doing here? Why are you not with Daesh already? Go and rid us of your despicable mentality.


im waiting to get my hands on you. fill your @$$ with C4 and send you to them. you islamophobic peace of sht.
ppl like you can only live their world on the internet. just to show you how stupid and low life you are and how brainwashed you are. now you think anyone who wants to fight iran and shia ia daesh!! dont try to be a smart @$$ and say " well i hate all sectarian fights " cuz it is one you dumb ape. shia from iran iraq syria and lebnanon have been doing what for the past few years ?! giving away nutella jars ?! you islamophobic nonreligious peace of sht are just as dirty as they are.

when you said "This is why the Muslim world can never take a joke. Morons abound" in a joke thread it really showed us what a low life scumbag you are. and that your problem is with islam. you cant admit it cuz you are afraid il find you report you and get you lashed like the ratshit you are in public streets.

as for wesal tv. you cant do sht about it. i simply dare you to make a public move against them. meaning say your openion and show us your face and name.

that channel, by the grace of Allah, made what no other military can do. not only did it convert shia back to islam in all countries including iran. but it also made some shia stand next to us in fighting their governments and imams.
governments couldnt do that. Allaho akbar and hamdulelah.
ppl like you who are munafiq need to be dealt with soon. ASAP.
you are a traitor a back stabber a munafiq and a low life islamophobic rat
و شكلك ما اتربيت و احب ما علي اربيك يا كلب يا واطي


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saho said:


> morons like you believe the House of Saud is supporting them?


Okay, I'm moron how about top American polititions admit that their allies in the region supporting isis how about some brits admit that.

You're the moron when you think you can deccieve me go get alive funky.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Yeah I lashed out because I was angry once and no body seems to want to make me forget it. However lashing out with the same only makes you exactly like him. Don't attack a whole group of people because of one, that is a form of injustice.


just to correct you. you islamophbic ratshit. you said " Don't attack a whole group of people because of one "
1.i never did that i was just talking generally i dont have time mention each person with his name.
2. i know shia ppl. we have no problem.
3. according to islam and laws of jihad. it means law of war for you. cuz i know you islamophobic rat dont understand what jihad means. we cant attack a whole group just cuz one person or even a million person. there are laws and they are 1000 times better than UN laws and your western masters.
4. i dont have to explain my self to you. but i did to show how dumb you are. and you can go fk yourself
oh and please i beg you dont report me plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rakan.SA

some shia and munafqeen here want to score some point against muslims and islam after what happened to the shaheed the jordanian pilot mouath.
like this egyption munafiq "Islam albuhairy" i cant beleive his first name is islam. but anyway for you munafqeen out there and shia if you understand arabic watch. and learn how dirty liers you are






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594714500630096





that is Safa TV. Wesal's sister. and you want us to let ppl like you fabricate islam in front of the world! and stay quiet! 
ppl like you must be exposed. feel free to feel like sht


----------



## Saho

Malik Alashter said:


> Okay, I'm moron how about top American polititions admit that their allies in the region supporting isis how about some brits admit that.
> 
> You're the moron when you think you can deccieve me go get alive funky.


Speaking of what allies in the region? The governments around them are all supporting the coalition force and they are supporting your plastic army because they know IS is a threat to them.


----------



## Alshawi1234

@SALMAN AL-FARSI could you please stop making everythng about race and sects. Replying in the same manner makes you no different.

@Serpentine I don't get why rakan hasn't been banned yet. He's openly calling for mass murder and terrorism.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Alshawi1234 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI could you please stop making everything. Replying in the same manner just make you look the same.
> 
> @Serpentine I don't get why rakan hasn't been banned yet. He's openly calling for mass murder and terrorism.


why are you scared from what im saying ? there is a war out there 500,000 dead. millions are refugees. thats just in syria. Iraq over 2 million dead. im calling for justice not terrorism. man up and try to face reality.
you cant say anything so you sit behind a keyboard wanting me banned lol
do you think this is a dating site ? lol
over 2.5 million killed and you say im calling for mass murder and terrorism ?! lol wow
the sad thing i care about your ppl more than you do. sick!



Alshawi1234 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI could you please stop making everything. Replying in the same manner just make you look the same.
> 
> @Serpentine I don't get why rakan hasn't been banned yet. He's openly calling for mass murder and terrorism.


you are a terrorist cuz you simply stand with iran and its dogs. you dont have to threat me or say anything. just supporting those killers make you one of them.



Alshawi1234 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI could you please stop making everything. Replying in the same manner just make you look the same.
> 
> @Serpentine I don't get why rakan hasn't been banned yet. He's openly calling for mass murder and terrorism.


where were you before all this happen ? this report if im not mistaken was made in 2007. so just imagine how long ppl must have suffered until this came out. and they still suffered after it








Alshawi1234 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI could you please stop making everything. Replying in the same manner just make you look the same.
> 
> @Serpentine I don't get why rakan hasn't been banned yet. He's openly calling for mass murder and terrorism.


take responsibility for your mistakes and those you support



*those are your own ppl speaking... are they terrorist ? are they calling for mass murder ? or is it the ppl you support. dont run away from your problems *

thats the original clear video of the report on the rise of ISIS

The Rise of ISIS | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## 1000

Saho said:


> Speaking of what allies in the region? The governments around them are all supporting the coalition force and they are supporting your plastic army because they know IS is a threat to them.



He just told you top US officials say they funded ISIL in the region. How hard is it for you to understand, just because Saudis got attacked by IS means nothing, just because they have bombed them from the air doesn't mean they didn't fund them. This is not the first time as it happened in Afghanistan before. Besides IS was active in Syria as soon as things went out of hand there, that is early 2011 or even 2010 already. Back than the 'FSA' was sharing the weaponry it received with IS as well as Nusra, the suppliers mainly Turkey, Qatar, Jordan and Saudi have had no issue with this and continued it until IS decided to burn the FSA, they were terrorizing in Iraq all along but that's acceptable against 'Safavids'. Not to mention the failure of Bandar as he got kicked out who helped them grow.

Hear it from the general, now how will you go around this statement ? Pretty much confirms what i'm saying.





Than there is a video of Joe Biden confirming it again, than a German minister confirms Qatar funds terrorists, than another general Clark. Enough evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> He just told you top US officials say they funded ISIL in the region. How hard is it for you to understand, just because Saudis got attacked by IS means nothing, just because they have bombed them from the air doesn't mean they didn't fund them. This is not the first time as it happened in Afghanistan before. Besides IS was active in Syria as soon as things went out of hand there, that is early 2011 or even 2010 already. Back than the 'FSA' was sharing the weaponry it received with IS as well as Nusra, the suppliers mainly Turkey, Qatar, Jordan and Saudi have had no issue with this and continued it until IS decided to burn the FSA, they were terrorizing in Iraq all along but that's acceptable against 'Safavids'. Not to mention the failure of Bandar as he got kicked out who helped them grow.
> 
> Hear it from the general, now how will you go around this statement ? Pretty much confirms what i'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than there is a video of Joe Biden confirming it again, than a German minister confirms Qatar funds terrorists, than another general Clark. Enough evidence.


saudi supported the FSA. 
any rubbish you add dosnt change the facts. 
but hey if it makes you sleep at night then fine we are terrorists. happy ? please show me what you going to do ? 
print my words take it to the UN and file a complaint. il help you cover the legal charges.


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> saudi supported the FSA.
> any rubbish *you add* dosnt change the facts.
> but hey if it makes you sleep at night then fine we are terrorists. happy ? please show me what you going to do ?
> print my words take it to the UN and file a complaint. il help you cover the legal charges.



See why we call you retard, it's not me that said it it's 2 generals and 2 politicians that said it. There's no point in talking to you, we have to remind you of what we said in every post and still you won't get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> im waiting to get my hands on you. fill your @$$ with C4 and send you to them. you islamophobic peace of sht.
> ppl like you can only live their world on the internet. just to show you how stupid and low life you are and how brainwashed you are. now you think anyone who wants to fight iran and shia ia daesh!! dont try to be a smart @$$ and say " well i hate all sectarian fights " cuz it is one you dumb ape. shia from iran iraq syria and lebnanon have been doing what for the past few years ?! giving away nutella jars ?! you islamophobic nonreligious peace of sht are just as dirty as they are.
> 
> when you said "This is why the Muslim world can never take a joke. Morons abound" in a joke thread it really showed us what a low life scumbag you are. and that your problem is with islam. you cant admit it cuz you are afraid il find you report you and get you lashed like the ratshit you are in public streets.
> 
> as for wesal tv. you cant do sht about it. i simply dare you to make a public move against them. meaning say your openion and show us your face and name.
> 
> that channel, by the grace of Allah, made what no other military can do. not only did it convert shia back to islam in all countries including iran. but it also made some shia stand next to us in fighting their governments and imams.
> governments couldnt do that. Allaho akbar and hamdulelah.
> ppl like you who are munafiq need to be dealt with soon. ASAP.
> you are a traitor a back stabber a munafiq and a low life islamophobic rat
> و شكلك ما اتربيت و احب ما علي اربيك يا كلب يا واطي





Hahahahaha you really are a kid. I am islamophobic? Because I hate sectarianism? And because I hate sectsrianism does that mean I am taking the extremist sectarian shia side? Hahahahaha this is exactly what I am talking about everyone. Morons abound.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> See why we call you retard, it's not me that said it it's 2 generals and 2 politicians that said it. There's no point in talking to you, we have to remind you of what we said in every post and still you won't get it.


politicians make their living out of lies you dumb ape. no wonder why you shia are mind controlled lol 
Americas VP said turki saudi and qatar funded ISIS and next day called each country apologizing. he did that while he was brainwashing some student in Harvard. politicians make lies while their sleeping are you dumb or dumb ?! loool


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> politicians make their living out of lies you dumb ape. no wonder why you shia are mind controlled lol
> Americas VP said turki saudi and qatar funded ISIS and next day called each country apologizing. he did that while he was brainwashing some student in Harvard. politicians make lies while their sleeping are you dumb or dumb ?! loool



They apologize because they don't want to lose deals involving billions of $.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Hahahahaha you really are a kid. I am islamophobic? Because I hate sectarianism? And because I hate sectsrianism does that mean I am taking the extremist sectarian shia side? Hahahahaha this is exactly what I am talking about everyone. Morons abound.


thats all you got to say you islamophobic rat.. i know your kind very well. cowards.



Mosamania said:


> Hahahahaha you really are a kid. I am islamophobic? Because I hate sectarianism? And because I hate sectsrianism does that mean I am taking the extremist sectarian shia side? Hahahahaha this is exactly what I am talking about everyone. Morons abound.


i didnt know you are that dumb.. i thought you were just low


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Hahahahaha you really are a kid. I am islamophobic? Because I hate sectarianism? And because I hate sectsrianism does that mean I am taking the extremist sectarian shia side? Hahahahaha this is exactly what I am talking about everyone. Morons abound.


i never argued with you and wrote me this " Ha hahahahaha. I am just naturally allergic to religiously driven people. "
so there are a lot of reasons that makes you an islamophob. and a rat. you need a shrink. i know a good one and out of good will il cover the bill.


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> just to correct you. you islamophbic ratshit. you said " Don't attack a whole group of people because of one "
> 1.i never did that i was just talking generally i dont have time mention each person with his name.
> 2. i know shia ppl. we have no problem.
> 3. according to islam and laws of jihad. it means law of war for you. cuz i know you islamophobic rat dont understand what jihad means. we cant attack a whole group just cuz one person or even a million person. there are laws and they are 1000 times better than UN laws and your western masters.
> 4. i dont have to explain my self to you. but i did to show how dumb you are. and you can go fk yourself
> oh and please i beg you dont report me plzzzzzzzz




Hahahahaha you are funny. Does it pain you to see that a fellow country man is not into your idea of jihad? Did wesal teach you that you should be going on Jihad as well? What just because I say that I don't even believe in sects to begin with it means I am a munafiq? Just because I see religion as a belief and it is something that no man can judge into any other person if it is wrong or right and that is only up to God to decide.



Rakan.SA said:


> i never argued with you and wrote me this " Ha hahahahaha. I am just naturally allergic to religiously driven people. "
> so there are a lot of reasons that makes you an islamophob. and a rat. you need a shrink. i know a good one and out of good will il cover the bill.



So because I believe religion should not intervene in the actions of people and drive them to use it against society I need a shrink? I am psychotic ally ill because I believe in religious freedom?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

both army and local fighters captured large numbers ISIS fighters after the liberation of Al Baghdadi
they should be executed.





anbar airstrikes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> See why we call you retard, it's not me that said it it's 2 generals and 2 politicians that said it. There's no point in talking to you, we have to remind you of what we said in every post and still you won't get it.


Idiot and arrogants the most danger collection.

You keep telling them the same with prove yet they still idiots can't grap it at all.

No use they should ban wahhabism since it's make a live zombies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

The Rafale M conducted their 1st aistrike today against a military camp of ISIl.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Islamic State seize 100 Iraqi tribesmen before battle for Tikrit| Reuters

And again they are capturing and executing 'their own Sunni' civillians.





--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

*Serbia to set up arms&ammo factories in Iraq, sell arms and train officers.*

@2:50


----------



## 1000

This video was from the ISIS suicide bombers in Al Asad airbase, the foreign vermin are blowing themselves up en masse, many ISIS killed.

watch?v=VrSupNpMvPE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

The airstrike in Al Qaim bordertown with Syria which killed al baghdadi along with 2 other high ranking IS leaders some say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> The airstrike in Al Qaim bordertown with Syria which killed al baghdadi along with 2 other high ranking IS leaders some say.



I thought they said this was a coalition air strike.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I thought they said this was a coalition air strike.



They always take all credit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

@Al-Kurdi you keep saying Shias are committing crimes let's look at the kurds committing crimes


Iraqi Kurdistan: Arabs Displaced, Cordoned Off, Detained | Human Rights Watch

Iraqi Kurdish forces have confined thousands of Arabs in “security zones” in areas of northern Iraq that they have captured since August 2014 from the extremist group Islamic State, also known as ISIS. Kurdish forces for months barred Arabs displaced by fighting from returning to their homes in portions of Ninewa and Erbil provinces, while permitting Kurds to return to those areas and even to move into homes of Arabs who fled. Some restrictions were eased in January 2015, after Human Rights Watch communicated with the Kurdish regional government about the issue, but others remain.

Local Kurds told Human Rights Watch that Iraqi Kurdish citizens or forces of the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) have destroyed dozens of Arab homes in the areas, which the KRG appears to be seeking to incorporate into Kurdish autonomous territory. Arab residents in one cordoned-off zone said that KRG forces detained 70 local Arab men for long periods without charge.

“Cordoning off Arab residents and refusing to let them return home appears to go well beyond a reasonable security response to the ISIS threat,” said Letta Tayler, senior terrorism and counterterrorism researcher at Human Rights Watch. “The US and other countries arming the Iraqi Kurdish forces should make clear that they won’t stand for discrimination under the guise of countering terrorism.”






Human Rights Watch found no evidence of Kurdish forces imposing similar restrictions on movements of Kurds. The regional government is a key ally of the United States-led coalition fighting ISIS. The US has pledged $350 million to create three new brigades of the Kurdish military force, the Peshmerga. Germany, theUK, Italy, France, the Czech Republic, and Albania also are arming or training Peshmerga forces.

Human Rights Watch raised its concerns about ethnic discrimination with KRG authorities in December and in a January 20 letter. In a statement to Human Rights Watch, the regional government denied any ethnic discrimination but pledged to investigate the Human Rights Watch findings. In January, Kurdish military and intelligence forces eased several of the restrictions.

Human Rights Watch documented the apparently discriminatory acts in communities inSheikhan and Tilkaif districts and Zumar subdistrict, all in Ninewa province, and Makhmur district in Erbil province, while visiting these areas in December and January. The areas are part of the so-called disputed territories that both the regional government and Iraq’s central government in Baghdad claim.

With the exception of Sheikhan, which is governed by the KRG, the districts had been under the central Iraqi government’s authority until ISIS captured portions of them in mid-2014. Many of the districts’ residents – an ethnically diverse population of 600,000 – fled before ISIS captured their areas. Others stayed put because the fighting did not reach their towns, while others, primarily Sunni Arabs, were trapped or chose to stay inside ISIS-held territory.

Backed by US airstrikes, Kurdish forces wrested several communities in or near the districts from ISIS between August and October. Other parts of the districts remain under ISIS control and sporadic fighting has continued between ISIS and Peshmerga forces. Most of the towns and villages where Human Rights Watch found apparently unlawful conduct by Kurdish forces were directly behind or near the front line with ISIS.

Human Rights Watch has extensively documented crimes against humanity and other atrocities by ISIS in Syria and Iraq, as well as violations by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and allied militia.

In December Human Rights Watch saw Peshmerga and members of the KRG’s Asayish intelligence service turning away all civilians – including Arabs and Kurds – from some parts of these districts that they had captured, saying they were still too dangerous to resettle or visit because of the proximity of ISIS, ongoing fighting, and unexploded ordnance including booby-traps in homes. However Human Rights Watch found that Peshmerga and Asayish forces were allowing Kurdish residents who had fled the fighting to return to other towns and villages in these same districts that they deemed relatively safe, while denying displaced Arab residents re-entry to these same areas.

Local Asayish officials confirmed the bans at the time, telling Human Rights Watch at checkpoints into the four districts that “No Arabs are allowed.”

In its February 5 response to Human Rights Watch, which included comments from the Ministries of Interior, Peshmerga, and Asayish, the KRG said upholding human rights was a “main priority.” The statement said that regional government authorities have repeatedly instructed security forces, including immediately after receiving the Human Rights Watch letter, that “no one is above the law” and that all violators “will be held accountable.” In December, however, some Kurdish officials in meetings with Human Rights Watch defended restrictions singling out Arab residents, saying that many Arabs had assisted the ISIS advance and might again collaborate with the armed group, which is predominantly Sunni Arab.

International law allows forced displacement of civilians during an armed conflict only as a temporary measure to protect local populations or for imperative military needs. International law prohibits discrimination on the grounds of ethnicity or race at all times, including in states of emergency and armed conflict. In addition, international law forbids collective punishment or discriminatory detention.

The Kurdish regional government should lift all restrictions on movement that are not clearly justified by military necessity or civilian protection, or that were imposed on the basis of ethnicity, and immediately investigate alleged abuse of captives, Human Rights Watch said. The Kurdish authorities should also follow through on their commitment to carry out a prompt, impartial, and transparent investigation into all other potentially unlawful conduct in areas it controls and appropriately prosecute or discipline any officials, forces or individuals responsible.

The United Nations Human Rights Council should extend the investigation mandate of the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights on abuses by ISIS, and broaden it to include serious violations by all sides, including the Iraqi military and allied Shia militias, as well any committed by Kurdish military and security forces. The US, Germany, the UK, and other countries providing security assistance to Iraqi Kurdish troops should make clear ethnic discrimination by the regional government or its forces is unacceptable and offer technical and financial support for an investigation. All countries providing security assistance to Iraqi Kurdish forces should make clear that the KRG could risk losing such aid if it does not investigate, end, and punish seriously abusive conduct.

“While the KRG did the right thing in starting to ease these restrictions, it has further to go to curtail discrimination against Arabs,” Tayler said. “The atrocities committed by ISIS, no matter how unconscionable, can’t justify collective punishment of entire Arab communities.”

*Displaced Arabs Barred from Returning*
Tens of thousands of Arabs, Kurds, Christians, Yezidis, and other residents fled areas of Makhmur, Zumar, Sheikhan, and Tilkaif just before ISIS seized their communities in mid-2014. Residents as well as Kurdish authorities have accused ISIS of looting and destroying homes and other properties in many of the areas during the takeover.

According to several dozen displaced Arab and returning Kurdish residents who spoke to Human Rights Watch in December and January, after routing ISIS, Kurdish Peshmerga, and Asayish forces for months barred all Arabs who fled those districts from returning, even to check briefly on their property, while allowing Kurds to resettle in the districts that they considered relatively safe.

Asayish checkpoint officials also are refusing to let Iraqi Arabs, including those displaced from the four districts, into much of Iraqi Kurdistan and other areas the regional government now controls, unless they have Kurdish sponsors.

Human Rights Watch found many displaced Iraqi Arabs who lacked sponsorship to enter Iraqi Kurdistan living in abandoned industrial buildings outside the borders of Iraqi Kurdistan. Most were receiving none of the food or other emergency assistance that is available to displaced Iraqis – Kurds, Yezidis, and Christians as well as Arabs – who reached shelters inside Iraqi Kurdistan.

In its statement, the KRG told Human Rights Watch the same checkpoint procedures applied “to everybody, including Arabs, Kurds, Turkomans, [and] Christians.” However in December, Human Rights Watch witnessed Asayish intelligence officials allowing Iraqi Kurds into the Kurdish autonomous areas while denying Iraqi Arabs entry. In two instances in September, Human Rights Watch saw Asayish officials physically push Arab families away from checkpoints leading into Erbil – the Iraqi Kurdistan capital – and the KRG-controlled city of Kirkuk.

“Kurds can return home but Arabs cannot; Kurds can enter Erbil but Arabs cannot,” said one displaced Arab from Makhmur, who was living with 15 relatives, including 11 children, in two rooms of a drafty, unfinished building in one of the industrial zones. “Is this fair, that families such as ours are living with no fuel and no winter clothes? Even if we return to nothing but bread and water, we just want to go home.” The man asked not to be named, fearing reprisal from the Kurdish authorities.

The KRG began lifting restrictions on Arabs returning to several areas in 2015, but many displaced Arabs had failed to go home by early February, telling Human Rights Watch they feared being detained or harassed by Kurdish residents or security forces. “I don’t want to have to leave with my family in the middle of the night,” one displaced Arab merchant from Makhmur told Human Rights Watch. “I want to be back in my house but even more I want my peace of mind.”

In its written reply to Human Rights Watch, the KRG did not directly acknowledge having barred Arabs from returning home, saying instead that the areas in question “are not safe. They are still under the threat of ISIS war. We do not encourage residents, whether they are Arab or Kurd, to return.”

*Arabs Confined to Villages, Districts*
Local Kurdish and Arab residents told Human Rights Watch that Kurdish forces have permitted Arab residents of the four districts who did not flee to remain in their homes but they cordoned off their villages, which are either predominantly or exclusively Arab, into designated security zones under Kurdish guard. Until early 2015 they did not allow Arab residents to leave these zones. In contrast, the Peshmerga and Asayish forces guarding these villages allowed Kurdish residents to move in and out of the security zones except during nighttime curfews, generally from about 8 p.m. to 6 a.m.

Human Rights Watch identified 40 predominantly Arab villages in the districts that the regional government had grouped into security zones and spoke with dozens of residents during visits to eight of them. At least 20,000 people, the majority Sunni Arabs, live in the 40 villages, according to figures provided by local officials and residents. Most of these villages were never held by ISIS but were – and in some cases remain – near the front line.

Although the Peshmerga and Asayish began allowing Arabs greater freedom of movement in many of the security zones in early 2015, until then, local residents told Human Rights Watch, local Peshmerga and Asayish authorized only a few Arab residents to leave and return to their villages to fetch food, medicine, and other supplies, and provided some special permits to leave for medical or other emergencies. Many Arab residents said such permits generally were impossible to obtain unless those seeking them had “_wasta”_ – special connections with government officials.

Residents told Human Rights Watch that in the security zone in the Makhmur district, where the restrictions remained in place as of early February, only one Asayish office issued permits for the 10 villages in the zone--all part of the Gwer subdistrict--and it closed for the day at 2 or 3 p.m. The Asayish closed its office altogether for a few weeks after ISIS killed dozens of Peshmerga fighters in an unsuccessful bid to recapture the nearby town of Gwer in early January, residents said, temporarily leaving them with no access to emergency permits.

According to several residents of another village in the cordoned-off area in Makhmur, an Arab woman gave birth to twins at the roadside during the ISIS advance in August, when Kurdish checkpoint officials refused to let her leave a security zone to reach a hospital in Erbil. One of the infants was stillborn, they said. The woman’s family confirmed the incident but declined interview requests.

In its statement to Human Rights Watch, the Asayish said it was “familiar” with the case. That day, “hundreds of thousands of people were trying to get into Kurdistan,” and “the high numbers of people at the checkpoints made for a very difficult situation,” the statement said. “The KRG had ambulances and medical teams at the checkpoint, and she could not get to them.” The statement did not confirm or deny that Asayish forces had prevented the woman from leaving the security zone.

Many Arab residents of the cordoned-off villages used to work outside the security zones and had no way to work and support their families while the restrictions were in place, trapped residents told Human Rights Watch. Their comments contradicted a statement by Asayish officials to Human Rights Watch that Arabs could enter Iraqi Kurdistan for work if their place of employment was “known.”

“At the checkpoint he says, ‘This guy Arabic, this [guy] Kurdish,’” said Abd al-Rahman Shaker, 18, an Arab resident of al-Hwera, one of 10 cordoned-off villages in Makhmur district. Shaker, who spoke in English, said that checkpoint officials had barred him from entering Erbil to reach his job as a cleaner for an oil company. “If he’s Kurdish no problem, go inside [through the checkpoint]. If he’s Arabic, big problem, no working. You see these guys standing here?” he asked, gesturing toward several Arab villagers gathered near him. “No work. This big problem.”

Some of the 10 villages that Kurdish forces have cordoned off in Makhmur are also sheltering scores of internally displaced Arab families who fled from other parts of the district when ISIS entered their communities in August. In the village of al-Hwera, Human Rights Watch found displaced Arab families living in unfinished, unheated buildings, and sleeping on foam pallets on dirt floors. Some shelters had only plastic sheeting covering the windows.

“When it rains, the water pours in,” said Khaled Ibrahim Bashir al-Nuami, who in August fled fighting in Gwer, 20 kilometers south of al-Hwera, with his family of seven.

Arab village leaders and dozens of Arabs inside the cordoned-off security zones told Human Rights Watch that for months they received no emergency assistance from Iraq’s government in Baghdad, the Kurdish government, or aid organizations. They said that with no food aid and no way to earn money outside the zone, they often did not have enough to eat.

“We are living under siege,” said Alia Sulieman Ali, a mother of five and resident of Sheif Shireen, one of the cordoned-off Arab villages in the Sheikhan security zone. Ali said in December that KRG security forces sometimes allowed two of her adult sons to pass through the checkpoint to work if an uncle, who had Iraqi Kurdistan residency, accompanied them. But usually, she said, officials turned them back because their identity cards listed them as Muslims from Mosul. “When they can leave we have a way to eat,” she said. “When they cannot leave we have nothing.”

By early 2015 in Zumar, residents of Arab villages were allowed to travel within the district, but not to areas of Iraqi Kurdistan such as the city of Duhok unless they obtained special permission from local Kurdish authorities, nongovernmental sources told Human Rights Watch.

In the KRG’s written statement to Human Rights Watch, the Asayish said no areas were “cordoned off completely” but that some were under “strict control” because they were near the front line. The Peshmerga Ministry said restrictions in the zones were necessary “to protect security forces and residents” because both ISIS members and supporters still lived in “a lot” of the villages and intermittently fought Peshmerga forces.

The ministry spokesman, Helgurd Hikmet, said in December that allowing Arabs to return to mixed Arab-Kurdish communities might also inflame ethnic tensions. “You have to be patient with this issue,” he said in an interview, adding that, “It won’t be easy to persuade Kurds who have been victimized to coexist” with Arabs whom they suspect of collaborating with ISIS.

The Interior and Peshmerga Ministries said the residents were the responsibility of the Iraqi central government, that it had complained to Baghdad about a lack of humanitarian aid, and that the KRG was assisting the area as best it could.

*Destroying Arab Homes, Moving in Kurds *
Scores of Arab homes have been destroyed in villages, towns, and cities under Peshmerga control in Makhmur district and Zumar sub-district. During visits to eight of these communities in December, some of which had not been resettled, Human Rights Watch saw homes that had been torched, bulldozed, or demolished with explosives, as well as others that appeared to have been destroyed by shelling. Walls near some destroyed homes were spray-painted with anti-Arab and pro-Kurdish slogans.

Human Rights Watch received conflicting accounts of how the Arab homes in Makmur and Zumar were destroyed. Local authorities, as well as Asayish and the Peshmerga Ministry, said that ISIS demolished the homes as it retreated or that homes were damaged during armed clashes or coalition airstrikes, or booby-trapped by ISIS and destroyed when Peshmerga, civilians, or de-mining teams entered them. ISIS destroyed even more Kurdish properties than Arab properties, they said.

But Human Rights Watch also heard credible statements from several Kurdish and Arab residents that Iraqi Kurds – civilians, troops, or both – destroyed at least dozens of the homes of Arabs they suspected of collaborating with ISIS, soon after ISIS retreated.

ISIS seized and held southwestern areas of Makhmur district, including the city of Makhmur, for 15 days in August before Peshmerga, assisted by US-led air strikes, drove them back.

In Rwala, an Arab village some 20 kilometers south of Makhmur, Human Rights Watch found in December that a majority of the approximately 90 homes had been destroyed. Most appeared to have been torched or demolished with explosives. At the time of the Human Rights Watch visit, Rwala was only a few kilometers from the front line and only Peshmerga forces were allowed in.

Peshmerga commanders in Rwala said some homes were hit during clashes between ISIS and Peshmerga in August but that ISIS blew up most of them. “ISIS destroyed these houses because most of the people living in them worked for the Iraqi government,” said Maj. Salih Hama Gharib. He spoke from a home the Peshmerga were using as a base that had the phrase “Arabs all are terrorists” spray-painted in Arabic on an exterior wall.

ISIS also destroyed homes in nearby Kurdish villages, Gharib said. Human Rights Watch was not able to visit those villages because of their proximity to ISIS forces, but local Kurds said they had received similar reports. Local residents confirmed that several Arab residents of Rwala worked for the central government in Baghdad.

In Qaraj, a town of both Arabs and Kurds that remained abandoned when Human Rights Watch visited in December, several dozen homes that appeared to have belonged to Arabs were torched from the inside, suggesting they had been set on fire rather than damaged in fighting, while Kurdish homes appeared untouched. Human Rights Watch found similar damage to several Arab homes and pro-Kurdish graffiti in Gwer, which had been partially resettled by Kurds.

In the city of Makhmur, which by December had been partially resettled by Kurdish residents while the Peshmerga and Asayish were still barring Arabs from returning, Human Rights Watch found three Arab homes destroyed by fire and ransacked. The houses were in Hay al-Askari, a neighborhood that was home to most of the city’s Arabs, about 10 percent of the local population before residents fled. Several Kurdish residents told Human Rights Watch that after the Peshmerga liberated Makhmur, returning Kurdish civilians had torched the Arab homes because they believed their owners were ISIS members or collaborators who had helped ISIS take over their city.

Comments from some Kurdish residents underscored the continuing tension. “I don’t want any Arabs to come back – the Arabs helped kill my brother,” said one resident whose brother, a Peshmerga officer, was blown up in December trying to clear local fields of improvised explosive devices that ISIS had planted during its retreat.

“Ninety percent of the Arabs believe in terrorism,” said another Kurdish resident.

Some Kurdish residents said they believed many local Arabs were ISIS sympathizers or members because when they fled Makhmur, they headed to ISIS-controlled areas rather than toward Erbil. But many Arabs said they and thousands of other Arabs fled to ISIS-controlled areas because they had family members there and had been turned away at KRG checkpoints into Iraqi Kurdistan.

Other Kurdish residents deplored the property attacks and said the inhabitants of the three destroyed homes were not linked to ISIS. Human Rights Watch spoke with two of the Arabs whose homes were destroyed. Both denied any connection to ISIS and described their living conditions as desperate.

Human Rights Watch visited one of the men, a teacher named Tha`er Hamdi, in a drafty, two-room shack where he was living with a dozen relatives in a village outside the checkpoint into Iraqi Kurdistan. The only furnishings were foam mattresses, a few pots and pans, and a kerosene heater that emitted toxic fumes and almost no heat. Hamdi, who asked that his location remain secret because he feared for his family’s safety, looked gaunt and traumatized:

All my savings, all my life’s work went into my house. Why are we being blamed for what happened in Makhmur? My son doesn’t even speak Arabic. He speaks Kurdish. He sings Kurdish songs. As a teacher in Makhmur I taught in Kurdish. We are not extremists. We are poor, decent people who want to live peacefully with others.

The second man, Majid Hamid, spoke with Human Rights Watch by telephone from a village under ISIS control where he had family. Hamid said he had started to flee northeast to Erbil but went the opposite direction after other Arabs on the road told him KRG authorities were turning away all Arabs at the Iraqi Kurdistan border.

“We have no water, no power,” Hamid said. “We are living in primitive conditions, cooking on wood.” Even if ISIS were to let him out, he said, with his home in Makhmur destroyed “we have nowhere to go.”

ISIS captured areas of Zumar including the town of Zumar, a nearby oil field and surrounding villages, in early August. Peshmerga forces briefly pushed ISIS out later that month and recaptured the area in October with the assistance of coalition airstrikes. Local officials told Human Rights Watch during a visit to the subdistrict in December that 500 homes had been destroyed. In February, power and water remained cut.

In the town, which had a mixed Kurdish-Arab population before the ISIS advance, Human Rights Watch saw scores of buildings reduced to rubble, apparently by air strikes and shelling. Several homes had been torched, or had collapsed walls and blown-out windows indicating they had been blown up from the inside, though whether by ISIS or Kurdish forces or civilians was unclear. Kurdish residents said the homes belonged to Arabs.

Several other homes that residents identified as belonging to Arabs remained intact and were marked “_Mahjus Kurdi” _(“Reserved for Kurds”) with “Reserved” in Arabic and “Kurds” in Kurdish. One home’s wall was spray-painted “Reserved, Asayish,” and another “Belongs to the Party,” an apparent reference to the KRG’s ruling Kurdish Democratic Party, whose acronym appeared on other walls.

Three Kurdish residents of Zumar told Human Rights Watch that Peshmerga forces had torched or dynamited homes when they drove ISIS from the town, in some cases fearing that ISIS had booby-trapped them or because they suspected their owners of belonging to or supporting ISIS. They said ISIS had planted explosives in many Kurdish homes in the city before retreating.

Three other Kurds, who fled to the town from villages still held by ISIS, told Human Rights Watch that local Kurds had helped them move into Arab homes such as those marked “Reserved for Kurds.” They said they were only staying in the homes temporarily until the Peshmerga liberated their villages. One of the men told Human Rights Watch that the Peshmerga found him an Arab home to occupy.

“The Peshmerga brought me to a house that belonged to an Arab family and said, ‘You can stay here,’” said the man, Mahmoud Sheikho, 61.

About 20 kilometers north of the town, Human Rights Watch found the Arab villages of Barzan and Shikhan (not to be confused with the city and district of Sheikhan to the east) abandoned and reduced to ashes and rubble. While some of the properties appeared to have been damaged during fighting, many others appeared to have been torched or had flattened walls and blown-out windows, suggesting they had been dynamited.

A nearby village, Bardiya, had previously been a mixed Arab-Kurdish village, residents and local authorities told Human Rights Watch. Human Rights Watch found that only Kurds had resettled there since the Peshmerga routed ISIS, and that many homes in the Arab quarter bore signs of having been torched. Graffiti on one wall read “Endowment of Islamic State” in Arabic, with the words “Islamic State” crossed out and replaced with “Kurds.” Several residents pointed to the ruins of one home and said it had been bulldozed because it had belonged to an Arab ISIS collaborator.

Some Kurdish residents said that local Kurds destroyed Arab homes in Bardiya, Shikhan, and Barzan upon their return, while others said the Peshmerga had done so. The Dutch television program Nieuwsuur in October reported that two local Kurdish commanders said they had blown up the homes in revenge for local Arabs supporting ISIS. One of the commanders also said that Kurdish militia killed captive Arabs. Kurdish officials have denied the allegations.

As in Zumar, displaced Kurds who had fled ISIS-controlled villages further south were occupying Arab homes still standing in Bardiya. Local residents said displaced Kurds also were occupying Arab homes in Garbir, a village about 10 kilometers further north.

When Human Rights Watch asked a group of displaced Kurds in Bardiya why they were occupying the homes of Arabs, one woman replied: “Because the Kurds will come back and the Arabs won’t.”

Zumar’s mayor, Muzahim Suleiman, as well as a sub-district security official who spoke on condition of anonymity, denied that local Kurds or KRG security forces were targeting and destroying Arab homes. The two officials said both Arab and Kurdish homes were in many cases destroyed during fighting or blown up by ISIS as the group retreated. Assisted by local Sunni Arab collaborators, ISIS booby-trapped scores of Kurdish homes, killing some civilians and Peshmerga when they entered, they said.

Suleiman denied any coordinated effort by the Kurdish regional government to displace Arabs with Kurds. “These houses are reserved on a temporary basis until the situation returns to normal,” he said. Residents, not the authorities, are writing “reserved” on the homes and in some cases are marking their own properties, he said.

Displacement of a civilian population unless the civilians’ security or imperative military reasons so demand can amount to a war crime. A systematic or widespread policy of forced deportation or transfer of a population can be a crime against humanity. So can the persecution of members of a group because of their religion or ethnicity through acts including forced deportation or other intentional and severe deprivation of rights.

Both the KRG and the central Iraqi government have a history of displacing each other’s ethnic group from the disputed territories. Baghdad has carried out “Arabization” drives at various times in the territories from the 1930s until the US-led invasion of Iraq in 2003, most infamously the Anfal genocide campaign of 1987-89 against the Kurds, as well as against Chaldo-Assyrian Christians and other religious minorities. Iraqi Kurdish authorities have moved in Kurds and displaced Arabs since the 1990s, including in 2003.

*Detaining Arab Men Without Charge*
Human Rights Watch heard from local residents that Peshmerga and Asayish had detained at least 70 Sunni Arab men from the villages of Sharaya’a, Owejga, Um-Rigaiba, Abu Shita, and al-Hwera, all in the cordoned-off security zone in Makhmur district, between August 2014 and January 2015. Residents also said that Peshmerga and Asayish had detained a small number of Arab men near the city of Makhmur. At the end of January, at least 63 of those men were still detained without charge or access to family or counsel, the residents said.

Human Rights Watch interviewed two Arab men, who said they were held without charge in Asayish detention facilities, for nearly three weeks and eight weeks respectively. The men, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said they were picked up on suspicion of links to ISIS but never formally charged or taken before a judge. The men said they were given regular meals and not beaten or threatened.

However, both men said they and other prisoners detained with them had no access to lawyers or to family members, since their relatives were cordoned off in security zones. One man said he was among 55 prisoners crammed into one 7-by-5-meter cell. The prisoners had to sleep three to a single mattress, pillow and blanket, he said.

Human Watch is concerned that the Kurdish authorities may be mistreating some Arab detainees. One former detainee said two other detainees told him that they had been beaten in Asayish custody.

In December, Human Rights Watch overheard a Kurdish official at a checkpoint outside of Erbil, who from his uniform appeared to be an Asayish member, say that KRG forces were rounding up and questioning about five men a night in cordoned-off villages in the Gwer subdistrict of Makhmur. “We beat them until they confess,” the official said. The official did not appear aware that a representative of Human Rights Watch was present.

In its written response, the regional government said its security and military forces were under strict orders to never mistreat detainees and that any unlawful conduct would be investigated and prosecuted. The statement said that Asayish had detained 322 people suspected of terrorism since June, of whom 239 remained in detention in Erbil. The KRG has not provided the number of detainees not yet transferred to Erbil – which some sources said could number in the hundreds.

All the detainees are “awaiting trial” and can receive lawyers and family members, the statement said, but did not say how many had gone before a court – as required by law – or had access to counsel, or at what stage in their detention. The statement acknowledged that few family members had visited and blamed that on the danger of travel through conflict areas, not on the regional government’s travel restrictions.

The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR), applicable in Iraq, states that anyone facing criminal charges has the right “to be informed promptly and in detail in a language which he understands of the nature and cause of the charge against him,” and must be brought promptly before a judge or equivalent. The right to judicial review is applicable at all times, including during emergencies.

*Videos: Electric Shock, Threats of Death, Rape*
Human Rights Watch reviewed seven videos posted on the Internet from June to December that appear to show men in Peshmerga or other security uniforms verbally abusing or physically mistreating captives – or in one case a corpse – while accusing them of being ISIS members. Most of the captives appear to be Arabs – some speak in Arabic or wear traditional Arabic garb, or their captors address them in Arabic – and one is Kurdish. In some videos, the uniformed men threaten to kill or rape the captives or their relatives. Most of the videos end abruptly in the midst of the abuse.

The videos bear titles such as: “Da’esh [an Arabic acronym for ISIS] prisoners at the hands of brave Peshmerga forces.” Human Rights Watch did not detect any signs that the videos were staged – the background noise, conversations, and gestures of all those filmed appeared to be genuine – but was unable to confirm that the uniformed men were indeed KRG forces. KRG authorities should investigate whether their forces carried out the verbal and physical abuse shown in the videos, which appear to violate international laws protecting all detainees from torture and cruel, inhuman, or degrading treatment.

In the KRG’s response to Human Rights Watch, the Ministry of Peshmerga said there is “a chance” that “some” of the videos may have been fabricated by ISIS. The Ministry of Peshmerga and Asayish did not say whether they considered any of the other videos authentic, but said that if they were, anyone who mistreated detainees “will be held accountable to the law.”

In one video, a blindfolded captive screams in pain as a man in a dark green shirt such as those worn by Asayish officers applies an electric shock with a Taser-like device to his thigh. The man applying the shock is surrounded by men in Peshmerga uniforms. “You deserve this,” one man is overhead telling the captive in Arabic. One uniformed man’s vest and one truck bear the Kurdish flag.

In a second video, an interrogator in a Peshmerga uniform threatens in broken Arabic to kill a captive, sexually abuse his mother, and rape his sister, while holding a knife to his throat and pretending to jab the knife into his stomach.

In a third video, titled “Peshmerga forces shoot the body of a Da’esh member who was killed by their hands to make his Hell twice as bad,” a man in a Peshmerga uniform fires two shots from a military assault rifle into the bullet-riddled corpse of a bearded man wearing a dark _dish-dasha_ tunic and trousers. Another man in a Peshmerga uniform kicks the corpse’s head. One of the men calls the act “an honor to the Kurds” and says he wants to rape the slain man’s sister and wife. Committing “outrages” on the bodies of enemy forces is a war crime.

In a fourth video, men in Peshmerga uniforms interrogate a wounded captive who has fresh blood splattered down his robe. The captive is speaking Arabic. The caption says the captive is an ISIS leader and is “steps away” from being killed. The captions and interrogation suggest the incident took place on the Syrian border.

In a fifth video, an interrogator, who is off-camera except for the bottoms of his camouflage trousers and boots but refers to himself as part of the Peshmerga, questions two captives who are lying handcuffed and blindfolded on a shiny surface. The interrogator threatens to rape one of the two captives and calls him a “pimp.” That captive is seen on-camera saying he is from Abu Jarda, one of the 10 villages in Makhmur where the Kurdish authorities have cordoned Arabs into a security zone and according to residents have detained Arab men. The other captive has blood stains that appear to be fresh on his back and head.

In a sixth video, men in Peshmerga uniforms surround a captive in a pickup truck and take photos of him while calling him “animal” and “pimp” and telling other Peshmerga in Kurdish, “Come and take a photo with him, guys.” The captive speaks Iraqi Arabic.

A seventh video, shows a blindfolded captive being verbally threatened by men speaking Kurdish in the back of a pickup truck. The captors accuse the captive of being a Kurdish member of ISIS. One of his captors is carrying an assault rifle and wearing camouflage. The other men are not seen but the title of the video refers to them as Peshmerga.

Human Rights Watch has kept copies of all seven videos.

*Looting of Christian Homes*
Human Rights Watch also received complaints from more than two dozen displaced residents of the Chaldo-Assyrian Christian town of Tal Usquf that members of the Peshmerga had repeatedly looted their homes since capturing the town from ISIS on August 17. They said Peshmerga and Asayish controlling the town ignored their complaints about the theft. “Pillage,” the forcible taking of private property by parties to a conflict, is a war crime.

The ministries of Peshmerga and Asayish denied looting. In written statements, they said ISIS, which held Tal Usquf for 10 days, had stolen belongings from civilians’ homes and most likely auctioned them off in the ISIS-held city of Mosul, 28 kilometers south. Human Rights Watch was unable to determine who was responsible for the looting.

The residents interviewed fled Tal Usquf before ISIS held the town for 10 days. The town was only a few kilometers from the front line when Human Rights Watch visited it in December and for security reasons, KRG security forces only allowed residents brief visits. Several residents who had been back dismissed the possibility that ISIS had been responsible for the looting because, they said, when they first visited after Peshmerga forces recaptured Tal Usquf, their homes were largely intact. In contrast, they said, almost every time they had returned since, they found more belongings missing, including stoves, blankets, fuel, jewelry, televisions, clothes, and electrical cables.

“The house was turned upside down,” one resident said of his second visit home, on August 28. “They took my laptop, my handgun, and broke the statue of Virgin Mary. When I visited again on September 7, I found the lock had been broken again and more valuables were missing. I’ve changed the lock 10 times, and every time I visit I find the lock is broken again.”

Three residents told Human Rights Watch they had seen Peshmerga leaving Tal Usquf homes with armloads of belongings.

Human Rights Watch spoke with most Tal Usquf residents in community centers and other buildings where they had found shelter in the city of Duhok and other nearby areas.

Tal Usquf was deserted when Human Right Watch visited, apart from Peshmerga and Asayish forces and a couple with a young child who were checking on their home. The couple walked through the ransacked rooms in shock. Drawers were pulled open, wardrobes were emptied, and dishes were scattered across the table and floor.

“Last time they took my wife’s gold and my daughter’s clothes and my clothes,” the husband said of the thieves. “Now we have nothing left.” His wife began to cry. “I was born in this house,” she said.

The husband, who said his family was sharing a small room with six other displaced families in Duhok, was careful to not blame the Peshmerga, noting he hadn’t been present when the looting took place. Human Rights Watch is not identifying the man to protect him from potential reprisal.

Several other residents accused the Peshmerga of looting their homes to discourage Christians from returning so the KRG could try to resettle the town with Iraqi Kurds. The residents spoke on condition of anonymity, expressing fear of retaliation from the Peshmerga, and said they blamed the Kurdish forces reluctantly.

“If it weren’t for the Peshmerga, ISIS might still be occupying our town,” one elderly man said. “But I saw them breaking into a house and carrying things out with my own eyes.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

@1000 @Alshawi1234

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @1000 @Alshawi1234



Is it true that Prophet Muhammad(SAW) did destroy idol artifacts in Mecca?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Is it true that Prophet Muhammad(SAW) did destroy idol artifacts in Mecca?



Who cares?
These are not "idols" in ISIS sense of the word. They are ancient statues and cultural heritage to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Who cares?
> These are not "idols" in ISIS sense of the word. They are ancient statues and cultural heritage to Iraq.



What are they? Seems like statues with pretty interesting beards....


----------



## ResurgentIran

Rakan.SA said:


> im waiting to get my hands on you. fill your @$$ with C4 and send you to them. you islamophobic peace of sht.
> ppl like you can only live their world on the internet. just to show you how stupid and low life you are and how brainwashed you are. now you think anyone who wants to fight iran and shia ia daesh!! dont try to be a smart @$$ and say " well i hate all sectarian fights " cuz it is one you dumb ape. shia from iran iraq syria and lebnanon have been doing what for the past few years ?! giving away nutella jars ?! you islamophobic nonreligious peace of sht are just as dirty as they are.
> 
> when you said "This is why the Muslim world can never take a joke. Morons abound" in a joke thread it really showed us what a low life scumbag you are. and that your problem is with islam. you cant admit it cuz you are afraid il find you report you and get you lashed like the ratshit you are in public streets.
> 
> as for wesal tv. you cant do sht about it. i simply dare you to make a public move against them. meaning say your openion and show us your face and name.
> 
> that channel, by the grace of Allah, made what no other military can do. not only did it convert shia back to islam in all countries including iran. but it also made some shia stand next to us in fighting their governments and imams.
> governments couldnt do that. Allaho akbar and hamdulelah.
> ppl like you who are munafiq need to be dealt with soon. ASAP.
> you are a traitor a back stabber a munafiq and a low life islamophobic rat
> و شكلك ما اتربيت و احب ما علي اربيك يا كلب يا واطي



Takbiiiiiir!

lol I've been reading through this thread and laughed hysterically.
I just find it hilarious how @al-Hasani kept obsessing about Iran and velayate faghigh (as he mentioned it in every fecking post), considering that you were all at each others throats before even 1 Iranian stepped into this thread.

lol @ Arabs....

When I say Arabs I dont mean Iraqis. They are infinitely more sophisticated than the saudi zombies from khalije fars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> This video was from the ISIS suicide bombers in Al Asad airbase, the foreign vermin are blowing themselves up en masse, many ISIS killed.
> 
> watch?v=VrSupNpMvPE


To hell.
لعنهم الله ولعن ال سلول الكفار والوهابية خوارج العصر.



1000 said:


> @Al-Kurdi you keep saying Shias are committing crimes let's look at the kurds committing crimes
> 
> 
> Iraqi Kurdistan: Arabs Displaced, Cordoned Off, Detained | Human Rights Watch
> 
> Iraqi Kurdish forces have confined thousands of Arabs in “security zones” in areas of northern Iraq that they have captured since August 2014 from the extremist group Islamic State, also known as ISIS. Kurdish forces for months barred Arabs displaced by fighting from returning to their homes in portions of Ninewa and Erbil provinces, while permitting Kurds to return to those areas and even to move into homes of Arabs who fled. Some restrictions were eased in January 2015, after Human Rights Watch communicated with the Kurdish regional government about the issue, but others remain.
> 
> Local Kurds told Human Rights Watch that Iraqi Kurdish citizens or forces of the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) have destroyed dozens of Arab homes in the areas, which the KRG appears to be seeking to incorporate into Kurdish autonomous territory. Arab residents in one cordoned-off zone said that KRG forces detained 70 local Arab men for long periods without charge.
> 
> “Cordoning off Arab residents and refusing to let them return home appears to go well beyond a reasonable security response to the ISIS threat,” said Letta Tayler, senior terrorism and counterterrorism researcher at Human Rights Watch. “The US and other countries arming the Iraqi Kurdish forces should make clear that they won’t stand for discrimination under the guise of countering terrorism.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch found no evidence of Kurdish forces imposing similar restrictions on movements of Kurds. The regional government is a key ally of the United States-led coalition fighting ISIS. The US has pledged $350 million to create three new brigades of the Kurdish military force, the Peshmerga. Germany, theUK, Italy, France, the Czech Republic, and Albania also are arming or training Peshmerga forces.
> 
> Human Rights Watch raised its concerns about ethnic discrimination with KRG authorities in December and in a January 20 letter. In a statement to Human Rights Watch, the regional government denied any ethnic discrimination but pledged to investigate the Human Rights Watch findings. In January, Kurdish military and intelligence forces eased several of the restrictions.
> 
> Human Rights Watch documented the apparently discriminatory acts in communities inSheikhan and Tilkaif districts and Zumar subdistrict, all in Ninewa province, and Makhmur district in Erbil province, while visiting these areas in December and January. The areas are part of the so-called disputed territories that both the regional government and Iraq’s central government in Baghdad claim.
> 
> With the exception of Sheikhan, which is governed by the KRG, the districts had been under the central Iraqi government’s authority until ISIS captured portions of them in mid-2014. Many of the districts’ residents – an ethnically diverse population of 600,000 – fled before ISIS captured their areas. Others stayed put because the fighting did not reach their towns, while others, primarily Sunni Arabs, were trapped or chose to stay inside ISIS-held territory.
> 
> Backed by US airstrikes, Kurdish forces wrested several communities in or near the districts from ISIS between August and October. Other parts of the districts remain under ISIS control and sporadic fighting has continued between ISIS and Peshmerga forces. Most of the towns and villages where Human Rights Watch found apparently unlawful conduct by Kurdish forces were directly behind or near the front line with ISIS.
> 
> Human Rights Watch has extensively documented crimes against humanity and other atrocities by ISIS in Syria and Iraq, as well as violations by the Syrian and Iraqi forces and allied militia.
> 
> In December Human Rights Watch saw Peshmerga and members of the KRG’s Asayish intelligence service turning away all civilians – including Arabs and Kurds – from some parts of these districts that they had captured, saying they were still too dangerous to resettle or visit because of the proximity of ISIS, ongoing fighting, and unexploded ordnance including booby-traps in homes. However Human Rights Watch found that Peshmerga and Asayish forces were allowing Kurdish residents who had fled the fighting to return to other towns and villages in these same districts that they deemed relatively safe, while denying displaced Arab residents re-entry to these same areas.
> 
> Local Asayish officials confirmed the bans at the time, telling Human Rights Watch at checkpoints into the four districts that “No Arabs are allowed.”
> 
> In its February 5 response to Human Rights Watch, which included comments from the Ministries of Interior, Peshmerga, and Asayish, the KRG said upholding human rights was a “main priority.” The statement said that regional government authorities have repeatedly instructed security forces, including immediately after receiving the Human Rights Watch letter, that “no one is above the law” and that all violators “will be held accountable.” In December, however, some Kurdish officials in meetings with Human Rights Watch defended restrictions singling out Arab residents, saying that many Arabs had assisted the ISIS advance and might again collaborate with the armed group, which is predominantly Sunni Arab.
> 
> International law allows forced displacement of civilians during an armed conflict only as a temporary measure to protect local populations or for imperative military needs. International law prohibits discrimination on the grounds of ethnicity or race at all times, including in states of emergency and armed conflict. In addition, international law forbids collective punishment or discriminatory detention.
> 
> The Kurdish regional government should lift all restrictions on movement that are not clearly justified by military necessity or civilian protection, or that were imposed on the basis of ethnicity, and immediately investigate alleged abuse of captives, Human Rights Watch said. The Kurdish authorities should also follow through on their commitment to carry out a prompt, impartial, and transparent investigation into all other potentially unlawful conduct in areas it controls and appropriately prosecute or discipline any officials, forces or individuals responsible.
> 
> The United Nations Human Rights Council should extend the investigation mandate of the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights on abuses by ISIS, and broaden it to include serious violations by all sides, including the Iraqi military and allied Shia militias, as well any committed by Kurdish military and security forces. The US, Germany, the UK, and other countries providing security assistance to Iraqi Kurdish troops should make clear ethnic discrimination by the regional government or its forces is unacceptable and offer technical and financial support for an investigation. All countries providing security assistance to Iraqi Kurdish forces should make clear that the KRG could risk losing such aid if it does not investigate, end, and punish seriously abusive conduct.
> 
> “While the KRG did the right thing in starting to ease these restrictions, it has further to go to curtail discrimination against Arabs,” Tayler said. “The atrocities committed by ISIS, no matter how unconscionable, can’t justify collective punishment of entire Arab communities.”
> 
> *Displaced Arabs Barred from Returning*
> Tens of thousands of Arabs, Kurds, Christians, Yezidis, and other residents fled areas of Makhmur, Zumar, Sheikhan, and Tilkaif just before ISIS seized their communities in mid-2014. Residents as well as Kurdish authorities have accused ISIS of looting and destroying homes and other properties in many of the areas during the takeover.
> 
> According to several dozen displaced Arab and returning Kurdish residents who spoke to Human Rights Watch in December and January, after routing ISIS, Kurdish Peshmerga, and Asayish forces for months barred all Arabs who fled those districts from returning, even to check briefly on their property, while allowing Kurds to resettle in the districts that they considered relatively safe.
> 
> Asayish checkpoint officials also are refusing to let Iraqi Arabs, including those displaced from the four districts, into much of Iraqi Kurdistan and other areas the regional government now controls, unless they have Kurdish sponsors.
> 
> Human Rights Watch found many displaced Iraqi Arabs who lacked sponsorship to enter Iraqi Kurdistan living in abandoned industrial buildings outside the borders of Iraqi Kurdistan. Most were receiving none of the food or other emergency assistance that is available to displaced Iraqis – Kurds, Yezidis, and Christians as well as Arabs – who reached shelters inside Iraqi Kurdistan.
> 
> In its statement, the KRG told Human Rights Watch the same checkpoint procedures applied “to everybody, including Arabs, Kurds, Turkomans, [and] Christians.” However in December, Human Rights Watch witnessed Asayish intelligence officials allowing Iraqi Kurds into the Kurdish autonomous areas while denying Iraqi Arabs entry. In two instances in September, Human Rights Watch saw Asayish officials physically push Arab families away from checkpoints leading into Erbil – the Iraqi Kurdistan capital – and the KRG-controlled city of Kirkuk.
> 
> “Kurds can return home but Arabs cannot; Kurds can enter Erbil but Arabs cannot,” said one displaced Arab from Makhmur, who was living with 15 relatives, including 11 children, in two rooms of a drafty, unfinished building in one of the industrial zones. “Is this fair, that families such as ours are living with no fuel and no winter clothes? Even if we return to nothing but bread and water, we just want to go home.” The man asked not to be named, fearing reprisal from the Kurdish authorities.
> 
> The KRG began lifting restrictions on Arabs returning to several areas in 2015, but many displaced Arabs had failed to go home by early February, telling Human Rights Watch they feared being detained or harassed by Kurdish residents or security forces. “I don’t want to have to leave with my family in the middle of the night,” one displaced Arab merchant from Makhmur told Human Rights Watch. “I want to be back in my house but even more I want my peace of mind.”
> 
> In its written reply to Human Rights Watch, the KRG did not directly acknowledge having barred Arabs from returning home, saying instead that the areas in question “are not safe. They are still under the threat of ISIS war. We do not encourage residents, whether they are Arab or Kurd, to return.”
> 
> *Arabs Confined to Villages, Districts*
> Local Kurdish and Arab residents told Human Rights Watch that Kurdish forces have permitted Arab residents of the four districts who did not flee to remain in their homes but they cordoned off their villages, which are either predominantly or exclusively Arab, into designated security zones under Kurdish guard. Until early 2015 they did not allow Arab residents to leave these zones. In contrast, the Peshmerga and Asayish forces guarding these villages allowed Kurdish residents to move in and out of the security zones except during nighttime curfews, generally from about 8 p.m. to 6 a.m.
> 
> Human Rights Watch identified 40 predominantly Arab villages in the districts that the regional government had grouped into security zones and spoke with dozens of residents during visits to eight of them. At least 20,000 people, the majority Sunni Arabs, live in the 40 villages, according to figures provided by local officials and residents. Most of these villages were never held by ISIS but were – and in some cases remain – near the front line.
> 
> Although the Peshmerga and Asayish began allowing Arabs greater freedom of movement in many of the security zones in early 2015, until then, local residents told Human Rights Watch, local Peshmerga and Asayish authorized only a few Arab residents to leave and return to their villages to fetch food, medicine, and other supplies, and provided some special permits to leave for medical or other emergencies. Many Arab residents said such permits generally were impossible to obtain unless those seeking them had “_wasta”_ – special connections with government officials.
> 
> Residents told Human Rights Watch that in the security zone in the Makhmur district, where the restrictions remained in place as of early February, only one Asayish office issued permits for the 10 villages in the zone--all part of the Gwer subdistrict--and it closed for the day at 2 or 3 p.m. The Asayish closed its office altogether for a few weeks after ISIS killed dozens of Peshmerga fighters in an unsuccessful bid to recapture the nearby town of Gwer in early January, residents said, temporarily leaving them with no access to emergency permits.
> 
> According to several residents of another village in the cordoned-off area in Makhmur, an Arab woman gave birth to twins at the roadside during the ISIS advance in August, when Kurdish checkpoint officials refused to let her leave a security zone to reach a hospital in Erbil. One of the infants was stillborn, they said. The woman’s family confirmed the incident but declined interview requests.
> 
> In its statement to Human Rights Watch, the Asayish said it was “familiar” with the case. That day, “hundreds of thousands of people were trying to get into Kurdistan,” and “the high numbers of people at the checkpoints made for a very difficult situation,” the statement said. “The KRG had ambulances and medical teams at the checkpoint, and she could not get to them.” The statement did not confirm or deny that Asayish forces had prevented the woman from leaving the security zone.
> 
> Many Arab residents of the cordoned-off villages used to work outside the security zones and had no way to work and support their families while the restrictions were in place, trapped residents told Human Rights Watch. Their comments contradicted a statement by Asayish officials to Human Rights Watch that Arabs could enter Iraqi Kurdistan for work if their place of employment was “known.”
> 
> “At the checkpoint he says, ‘This guy Arabic, this [guy] Kurdish,’” said Abd al-Rahman Shaker, 18, an Arab resident of al-Hwera, one of 10 cordoned-off villages in Makhmur district. Shaker, who spoke in English, said that checkpoint officials had barred him from entering Erbil to reach his job as a cleaner for an oil company. “If he’s Kurdish no problem, go inside [through the checkpoint]. If he’s Arabic, big problem, no working. You see these guys standing here?” he asked, gesturing toward several Arab villagers gathered near him. “No work. This big problem.”
> 
> Some of the 10 villages that Kurdish forces have cordoned off in Makhmur are also sheltering scores of internally displaced Arab families who fled from other parts of the district when ISIS entered their communities in August. In the village of al-Hwera, Human Rights Watch found displaced Arab families living in unfinished, unheated buildings, and sleeping on foam pallets on dirt floors. Some shelters had only plastic sheeting covering the windows.
> 
> “When it rains, the water pours in,” said Khaled Ibrahim Bashir al-Nuami, who in August fled fighting in Gwer, 20 kilometers south of al-Hwera, with his family of seven.
> 
> Arab village leaders and dozens of Arabs inside the cordoned-off security zones told Human Rights Watch that for months they received no emergency assistance from Iraq’s government in Baghdad, the Kurdish government, or aid organizations. They said that with no food aid and no way to earn money outside the zone, they often did not have enough to eat.
> 
> “We are living under siege,” said Alia Sulieman Ali, a mother of five and resident of Sheif Shireen, one of the cordoned-off Arab villages in the Sheikhan security zone. Ali said in December that KRG security forces sometimes allowed two of her adult sons to pass through the checkpoint to work if an uncle, who had Iraqi Kurdistan residency, accompanied them. But usually, she said, officials turned them back because their identity cards listed them as Muslims from Mosul. “When they can leave we have a way to eat,” she said. “When they cannot leave we have nothing.”
> 
> By early 2015 in Zumar, residents of Arab villages were allowed to travel within the district, but not to areas of Iraqi Kurdistan such as the city of Duhok unless they obtained special permission from local Kurdish authorities, nongovernmental sources told Human Rights Watch.
> 
> In the KRG’s written statement to Human Rights Watch, the Asayish said no areas were “cordoned off completely” but that some were under “strict control” because they were near the front line. The Peshmerga Ministry said restrictions in the zones were necessary “to protect security forces and residents” because both ISIS members and supporters still lived in “a lot” of the villages and intermittently fought Peshmerga forces.
> 
> The ministry spokesman, Helgurd Hikmet, said in December that allowing Arabs to return to mixed Arab-Kurdish communities might also inflame ethnic tensions. “You have to be patient with this issue,” he said in an interview, adding that, “It won’t be easy to persuade Kurds who have been victimized to coexist” with Arabs whom they suspect of collaborating with ISIS.
> 
> The Interior and Peshmerga Ministries said the residents were the responsibility of the Iraqi central government, that it had complained to Baghdad about a lack of humanitarian aid, and that the KRG was assisting the area as best it could.
> 
> *Destroying Arab Homes, Moving in Kurds *
> Scores of Arab homes have been destroyed in villages, towns, and cities under Peshmerga control in Makhmur district and Zumar sub-district. During visits to eight of these communities in December, some of which had not been resettled, Human Rights Watch saw homes that had been torched, bulldozed, or demolished with explosives, as well as others that appeared to have been destroyed by shelling. Walls near some destroyed homes were spray-painted with anti-Arab and pro-Kurdish slogans.
> 
> Human Rights Watch received conflicting accounts of how the Arab homes in Makmur and Zumar were destroyed. Local authorities, as well as Asayish and the Peshmerga Ministry, said that ISIS demolished the homes as it retreated or that homes were damaged during armed clashes or coalition airstrikes, or booby-trapped by ISIS and destroyed when Peshmerga, civilians, or de-mining teams entered them. ISIS destroyed even more Kurdish properties than Arab properties, they said.
> 
> But Human Rights Watch also heard credible statements from several Kurdish and Arab residents that Iraqi Kurds – civilians, troops, or both – destroyed at least dozens of the homes of Arabs they suspected of collaborating with ISIS, soon after ISIS retreated.
> 
> ISIS seized and held southwestern areas of Makhmur district, including the city of Makhmur, for 15 days in August before Peshmerga, assisted by US-led air strikes, drove them back.
> 
> In Rwala, an Arab village some 20 kilometers south of Makhmur, Human Rights Watch found in December that a majority of the approximately 90 homes had been destroyed. Most appeared to have been torched or demolished with explosives. At the time of the Human Rights Watch visit, Rwala was only a few kilometers from the front line and only Peshmerga forces were allowed in.
> 
> Peshmerga commanders in Rwala said some homes were hit during clashes between ISIS and Peshmerga in August but that ISIS blew up most of them. “ISIS destroyed these houses because most of the people living in them worked for the Iraqi government,” said Maj. Salih Hama Gharib. He spoke from a home the Peshmerga were using as a base that had the phrase “Arabs all are terrorists” spray-painted in Arabic on an exterior wall.
> 
> ISIS also destroyed homes in nearby Kurdish villages, Gharib said. Human Rights Watch was not able to visit those villages because of their proximity to ISIS forces, but local Kurds said they had received similar reports. Local residents confirmed that several Arab residents of Rwala worked for the central government in Baghdad.
> 
> In Qaraj, a town of both Arabs and Kurds that remained abandoned when Human Rights Watch visited in December, several dozen homes that appeared to have belonged to Arabs were torched from the inside, suggesting they had been set on fire rather than damaged in fighting, while Kurdish homes appeared untouched. Human Rights Watch found similar damage to several Arab homes and pro-Kurdish graffiti in Gwer, which had been partially resettled by Kurds.
> 
> In the city of Makhmur, which by December had been partially resettled by Kurdish residents while the Peshmerga and Asayish were still barring Arabs from returning, Human Rights Watch found three Arab homes destroyed by fire and ransacked. The houses were in Hay al-Askari, a neighborhood that was home to most of the city’s Arabs, about 10 percent of the local population before residents fled. Several Kurdish residents told Human Rights Watch that after the Peshmerga liberated Makhmur, returning Kurdish civilians had torched the Arab homes because they believed their owners were ISIS members or collaborators who had helped ISIS take over their city.
> 
> Comments from some Kurdish residents underscored the continuing tension. “I don’t want any Arabs to come back – the Arabs helped kill my brother,” said one resident whose brother, a Peshmerga officer, was blown up in December trying to clear local fields of improvised explosive devices that ISIS had planted during its retreat.
> 
> “Ninety percent of the Arabs believe in terrorism,” said another Kurdish resident.
> 
> Some Kurdish residents said they believed many local Arabs were ISIS sympathizers or members because when they fled Makhmur, they headed to ISIS-controlled areas rather than toward Erbil. But many Arabs said they and thousands of other Arabs fled to ISIS-controlled areas because they had family members there and had been turned away at KRG checkpoints into Iraqi Kurdistan.
> 
> Other Kurdish residents deplored the property attacks and said the inhabitants of the three destroyed homes were not linked to ISIS. Human Rights Watch spoke with two of the Arabs whose homes were destroyed. Both denied any connection to ISIS and described their living conditions as desperate.
> 
> Human Rights Watch visited one of the men, a teacher named Tha`er Hamdi, in a drafty, two-room shack where he was living with a dozen relatives in a village outside the checkpoint into Iraqi Kurdistan. The only furnishings were foam mattresses, a few pots and pans, and a kerosene heater that emitted toxic fumes and almost no heat. Hamdi, who asked that his location remain secret because he feared for his family’s safety, looked gaunt and traumatized:
> 
> All my savings, all my life’s work went into my house. Why are we being blamed for what happened in Makhmur? My son doesn’t even speak Arabic. He speaks Kurdish. He sings Kurdish songs. As a teacher in Makhmur I taught in Kurdish. We are not extremists. We are poor, decent people who want to live peacefully with others.
> 
> The second man, Majid Hamid, spoke with Human Rights Watch by telephone from a village under ISIS control where he had family. Hamid said he had started to flee northeast to Erbil but went the opposite direction after other Arabs on the road told him KRG authorities were turning away all Arabs at the Iraqi Kurdistan border.
> 
> “We have no water, no power,” Hamid said. “We are living in primitive conditions, cooking on wood.” Even if ISIS were to let him out, he said, with his home in Makhmur destroyed “we have nowhere to go.”
> 
> ISIS captured areas of Zumar including the town of Zumar, a nearby oil field and surrounding villages, in early August. Peshmerga forces briefly pushed ISIS out later that month and recaptured the area in October with the assistance of coalition airstrikes. Local officials told Human Rights Watch during a visit to the subdistrict in December that 500 homes had been destroyed. In February, power and water remained cut.
> 
> In the town, which had a mixed Kurdish-Arab population before the ISIS advance, Human Rights Watch saw scores of buildings reduced to rubble, apparently by air strikes and shelling. Several homes had been torched, or had collapsed walls and blown-out windows indicating they had been blown up from the inside, though whether by ISIS or Kurdish forces or civilians was unclear. Kurdish residents said the homes belonged to Arabs.
> 
> Several other homes that residents identified as belonging to Arabs remained intact and were marked “_Mahjus Kurdi” _(“Reserved for Kurds”) with “Reserved” in Arabic and “Kurds” in Kurdish. One home’s wall was spray-painted “Reserved, Asayish,” and another “Belongs to the Party,” an apparent reference to the KRG’s ruling Kurdish Democratic Party, whose acronym appeared on other walls.
> 
> Three Kurdish residents of Zumar told Human Rights Watch that Peshmerga forces had torched or dynamited homes when they drove ISIS from the town, in some cases fearing that ISIS had booby-trapped them or because they suspected their owners of belonging to or supporting ISIS. They said ISIS had planted explosives in many Kurdish homes in the city before retreating.
> 
> Three other Kurds, who fled to the town from villages still held by ISIS, told Human Rights Watch that local Kurds had helped them move into Arab homes such as those marked “Reserved for Kurds.” They said they were only staying in the homes temporarily until the Peshmerga liberated their villages. One of the men told Human Rights Watch that the Peshmerga found him an Arab home to occupy.
> 
> “The Peshmerga brought me to a house that belonged to an Arab family and said, ‘You can stay here,’” said the man, Mahmoud Sheikho, 61.
> 
> About 20 kilometers north of the town, Human Rights Watch found the Arab villages of Barzan and Shikhan (not to be confused with the city and district of Sheikhan to the east) abandoned and reduced to ashes and rubble. While some of the properties appeared to have been damaged during fighting, many others appeared to have been torched or had flattened walls and blown-out windows, suggesting they had been dynamited.
> 
> A nearby village, Bardiya, had previously been a mixed Arab-Kurdish village, residents and local authorities told Human Rights Watch. Human Rights Watch found that only Kurds had resettled there since the Peshmerga routed ISIS, and that many homes in the Arab quarter bore signs of having been torched. Graffiti on one wall read “Endowment of Islamic State” in Arabic, with the words “Islamic State” crossed out and replaced with “Kurds.” Several residents pointed to the ruins of one home and said it had been bulldozed because it had belonged to an Arab ISIS collaborator.
> 
> Some Kurdish residents said that local Kurds destroyed Arab homes in Bardiya, Shikhan, and Barzan upon their return, while others said the Peshmerga had done so. The Dutch television program Nieuwsuur in October reported that two local Kurdish commanders said they had blown up the homes in revenge for local Arabs supporting ISIS. One of the commanders also said that Kurdish militia killed captive Arabs. Kurdish officials have denied the allegations.
> 
> As in Zumar, displaced Kurds who had fled ISIS-controlled villages further south were occupying Arab homes still standing in Bardiya. Local residents said displaced Kurds also were occupying Arab homes in Garbir, a village about 10 kilometers further north.
> 
> When Human Rights Watch asked a group of displaced Kurds in Bardiya why they were occupying the homes of Arabs, one woman replied: “Because the Kurds will come back and the Arabs won’t.”
> 
> Zumar’s mayor, Muzahim Suleiman, as well as a sub-district security official who spoke on condition of anonymity, denied that local Kurds or KRG security forces were targeting and destroying Arab homes. The two officials said both Arab and Kurdish homes were in many cases destroyed during fighting or blown up by ISIS as the group retreated. Assisted by local Sunni Arab collaborators, ISIS booby-trapped scores of Kurdish homes, killing some civilians and Peshmerga when they entered, they said.
> 
> Suleiman denied any coordinated effort by the Kurdish regional government to displace Arabs with Kurds. “These houses are reserved on a temporary basis until the situation returns to normal,” he said. Residents, not the authorities, are writing “reserved” on the homes and in some cases are marking their own properties, he said.
> 
> Displacement of a civilian population unless the civilians’ security or imperative military reasons so demand can amount to a war crime. A systematic or widespread policy of forced deportation or transfer of a population can be a crime against humanity. So can the persecution of members of a group because of their religion or ethnicity through acts including forced deportation or other intentional and severe deprivation of rights.
> 
> Both the KRG and the central Iraqi government have a history of displacing each other’s ethnic group from the disputed territories. Baghdad has carried out “Arabization” drives at various times in the territories from the 1930s until the US-led invasion of Iraq in 2003, most infamously the Anfal genocide campaign of 1987-89 against the Kurds, as well as against Chaldo-Assyrian Christians and other religious minorities. Iraqi Kurdish authorities have moved in Kurds and displaced Arabs since the 1990s, including in 2003.
> 
> *Detaining Arab Men Without Charge*
> Human Rights Watch heard from local residents that Peshmerga and Asayish had detained at least 70 Sunni Arab men from the villages of Sharaya’a, Owejga, Um-Rigaiba, Abu Shita, and al-Hwera, all in the cordoned-off security zone in Makhmur district, between August 2014 and January 2015. Residents also said that Peshmerga and Asayish had detained a small number of Arab men near the city of Makhmur. At the end of January, at least 63 of those men were still detained without charge or access to family or counsel, the residents said.
> 
> Human Rights Watch interviewed two Arab men, who said they were held without charge in Asayish detention facilities, for nearly three weeks and eight weeks respectively. The men, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said they were picked up on suspicion of links to ISIS but never formally charged or taken before a judge. The men said they were given regular meals and not beaten or threatened.
> 
> However, both men said they and other prisoners detained with them had no access to lawyers or to family members, since their relatives were cordoned off in security zones. One man said he was among 55 prisoners crammed into one 7-by-5-meter cell. The prisoners had to sleep three to a single mattress, pillow and blanket, he said.
> 
> Human Watch is concerned that the Kurdish authorities may be mistreating some Arab detainees. One former detainee said two other detainees told him that they had been beaten in Asayish custody.
> 
> In December, Human Rights Watch overheard a Kurdish official at a checkpoint outside of Erbil, who from his uniform appeared to be an Asayish member, say that KRG forces were rounding up and questioning about five men a night in cordoned-off villages in the Gwer subdistrict of Makhmur. “We beat them until they confess,” the official said. The official did not appear aware that a representative of Human Rights Watch was present.
> 
> In its written response, the regional government said its security and military forces were under strict orders to never mistreat detainees and that any unlawful conduct would be investigated and prosecuted. The statement said that Asayish had detained 322 people suspected of terrorism since June, of whom 239 remained in detention in Erbil. The KRG has not provided the number of detainees not yet transferred to Erbil – which some sources said could number in the hundreds.
> 
> All the detainees are “awaiting trial” and can receive lawyers and family members, the statement said, but did not say how many had gone before a court – as required by law – or had access to counsel, or at what stage in their detention. The statement acknowledged that few family members had visited and blamed that on the danger of travel through conflict areas, not on the regional government’s travel restrictions.
> 
> The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR), applicable in Iraq, states that anyone facing criminal charges has the right “to be informed promptly and in detail in a language which he understands of the nature and cause of the charge against him,” and must be brought promptly before a judge or equivalent. The right to judicial review is applicable at all times, including during emergencies.
> 
> *Videos: Electric Shock, Threats of Death, Rape*
> Human Rights Watch reviewed seven videos posted on the Internet from June to December that appear to show men in Peshmerga or other security uniforms verbally abusing or physically mistreating captives – or in one case a corpse – while accusing them of being ISIS members. Most of the captives appear to be Arabs – some speak in Arabic or wear traditional Arabic garb, or their captors address them in Arabic – and one is Kurdish. In some videos, the uniformed men threaten to kill or rape the captives or their relatives. Most of the videos end abruptly in the midst of the abuse.
> 
> The videos bear titles such as: “Da’esh [an Arabic acronym for ISIS] prisoners at the hands of brave Peshmerga forces.” Human Rights Watch did not detect any signs that the videos were staged – the background noise, conversations, and gestures of all those filmed appeared to be genuine – but was unable to confirm that the uniformed men were indeed KRG forces. KRG authorities should investigate whether their forces carried out the verbal and physical abuse shown in the videos, which appear to violate international laws protecting all detainees from torture and cruel, inhuman, or degrading treatment.
> 
> In the KRG’s response to Human Rights Watch, the Ministry of Peshmerga said there is “a chance” that “some” of the videos may have been fabricated by ISIS. The Ministry of Peshmerga and Asayish did not say whether they considered any of the other videos authentic, but said that if they were, anyone who mistreated detainees “will be held accountable to the law.”
> 
> In one video, a blindfolded captive screams in pain as a man in a dark green shirt such as those worn by Asayish officers applies an electric shock with a Taser-like device to his thigh. The man applying the shock is surrounded by men in Peshmerga uniforms. “You deserve this,” one man is overhead telling the captive in Arabic. One uniformed man’s vest and one truck bear the Kurdish flag.
> 
> In a second video, an interrogator in a Peshmerga uniform threatens in broken Arabic to kill a captive, sexually abuse his mother, and rape his sister, while holding a knife to his throat and pretending to jab the knife into his stomach.
> 
> In a third video, titled “Peshmerga forces shoot the body of a Da’esh member who was killed by their hands to make his Hell twice as bad,” a man in a Peshmerga uniform fires two shots from a military assault rifle into the bullet-riddled corpse of a bearded man wearing a dark _dish-dasha_ tunic and trousers. Another man in a Peshmerga uniform kicks the corpse’s head. One of the men calls the act “an honor to the Kurds” and says he wants to rape the slain man’s sister and wife. Committing “outrages” on the bodies of enemy forces is a war crime.
> 
> In a fourth video, men in Peshmerga uniforms interrogate a wounded captive who has fresh blood splattered down his robe. The captive is speaking Arabic. The caption says the captive is an ISIS leader and is “steps away” from being killed. The captions and interrogation suggest the incident took place on the Syrian border.
> 
> In a fifth video, an interrogator, who is off-camera except for the bottoms of his camouflage trousers and boots but refers to himself as part of the Peshmerga, questions two captives who are lying handcuffed and blindfolded on a shiny surface. The interrogator threatens to rape one of the two captives and calls him a “pimp.” That captive is seen on-camera saying he is from Abu Jarda, one of the 10 villages in Makhmur where the Kurdish authorities have cordoned Arabs into a security zone and according to residents have detained Arab men. The other captive has blood stains that appear to be fresh on his back and head.
> 
> In a sixth video, men in Peshmerga uniforms surround a captive in a pickup truck and take photos of him while calling him “animal” and “pimp” and telling other Peshmerga in Kurdish, “Come and take a photo with him, guys.” The captive speaks Iraqi Arabic.
> 
> A seventh video, shows a blindfolded captive being verbally threatened by men speaking Kurdish in the back of a pickup truck. The captors accuse the captive of being a Kurdish member of ISIS. One of his captors is carrying an assault rifle and wearing camouflage. The other men are not seen but the title of the video refers to them as Peshmerga.
> 
> Human Rights Watch has kept copies of all seven videos.
> 
> *Looting of Christian Homes*
> Human Rights Watch also received complaints from more than two dozen displaced residents of the Chaldo-Assyrian Christian town of Tal Usquf that members of the Peshmerga had repeatedly looted their homes since capturing the town from ISIS on August 17. They said Peshmerga and Asayish controlling the town ignored their complaints about the theft. “Pillage,” the forcible taking of private property by parties to a conflict, is a war crime.
> 
> The ministries of Peshmerga and Asayish denied looting. In written statements, they said ISIS, which held Tal Usquf for 10 days, had stolen belongings from civilians’ homes and most likely auctioned them off in the ISIS-held city of Mosul, 28 kilometers south. Human Rights Watch was unable to determine who was responsible for the looting.
> 
> The residents interviewed fled Tal Usquf before ISIS held the town for 10 days. The town was only a few kilometers from the front line when Human Rights Watch visited it in December and for security reasons, KRG security forces only allowed residents brief visits. Several residents who had been back dismissed the possibility that ISIS had been responsible for the looting because, they said, when they first visited after Peshmerga forces recaptured Tal Usquf, their homes were largely intact. In contrast, they said, almost every time they had returned since, they found more belongings missing, including stoves, blankets, fuel, jewelry, televisions, clothes, and electrical cables.
> 
> “The house was turned upside down,” one resident said of his second visit home, on August 28. “They took my laptop, my handgun, and broke the statue of Virgin Mary. When I visited again on September 7, I found the lock had been broken again and more valuables were missing. I’ve changed the lock 10 times, and every time I visit I find the lock is broken again.”
> 
> Three residents told Human Rights Watch they had seen Peshmerga leaving Tal Usquf homes with armloads of belongings.
> 
> Human Rights Watch spoke with most Tal Usquf residents in community centers and other buildings where they had found shelter in the city of Duhok and other nearby areas.
> 
> Tal Usquf was deserted when Human Right Watch visited, apart from Peshmerga and Asayish forces and a couple with a young child who were checking on their home. The couple walked through the ransacked rooms in shock. Drawers were pulled open, wardrobes were emptied, and dishes were scattered across the table and floor.
> 
> “Last time they took my wife’s gold and my daughter’s clothes and my clothes,” the husband said of the thieves. “Now we have nothing left.” His wife began to cry. “I was born in this house,” she said.
> 
> The husband, who said his family was sharing a small room with six other displaced families in Duhok, was careful to not blame the Peshmerga, noting he hadn’t been present when the looting took place. Human Rights Watch is not identifying the man to protect him from potential reprisal.
> 
> Several other residents accused the Peshmerga of looting their homes to discourage Christians from returning so the KRG could try to resettle the town with Iraqi Kurds. The residents spoke on condition of anonymity, expressing fear of retaliation from the Peshmerga, and said they blamed the Kurdish forces reluctantly.
> 
> “If it weren’t for the Peshmerga, ISIS might still be occupying our town,” one elderly man said. “But I saw them breaking into a house and carrying things out with my own eyes.”


Bro they work together against the shea so the kurds know them well that's why they start haunting them both the scorpions and snakes soon they will kill each other then to hell for both.



Falcon29 said:


> Is it true that Prophet Muhammad(SAW) did destroy idol artifacts in Mecca?


He did because your ancestors were worshiping them but today who does worship these statue absolutely no one but since you people are bedo has nothing to with civilization yes you consider these statue as idol for kufor. By the way this act is a shame that will stick to you for ever.



ResurgentIran said:


> Who cares?
> These are not "idols" in ISIS sense of the word. They are ancient statues and cultural heritage to Iraq.


I swear I start hate every thing moslawi these people bring shame to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Malik Alashter said:


> To hell.
> لعنهم الله ولعن ال سلول الكفار والوهابية خوارج العصر.
> 
> 
> Bro they work together against the shea so the kurds know them well that's why they start haunting them both the scorpions and snakes soon they will kill each other then to hell for both.
> 
> 
> He did because your ancestors were worshiping them but today who does worship these statue absolutely no one but since you people are bedo has nothing to with civilization yes you consider these statue as idol for kufor. By the way this act is a shame that will stick to you for ever.
> 
> 
> I swear I start hate every thing moslawi these people bring shame to them.



It angers me as well to see these Wahabi Najdis destroy such beautiful and ancient pieces of culture/history.

The Iraqi Army is being too nice and lenient with these terrorists. Instead of arresting them, they should kill them on the spot.
Better yet, first torture and make them suffer before sending them to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Malik Alashter 

I thought you were Arab. It's clear that you're a wanna-be Persian who hates Islam and doesn't follow Islam. Itbaar3 min deenak ya wati, inta mish muslim wala 3umrak kunt muslim 

This guy hates Islam, Muslims so much but he's still clinging to our religion. Go become a zoroastrian we don't care about you just don't get out of Arab land.


----------



## 1000

ResurgentIran said:


> It angers me as well to see these Wahabi Najdis destroy such beautiful and ancient pieces of culture/history.
> 
> *The Iraqi Army is being too nice and lenient with these terrorists*. Instead of arresting them, they should kill them on the spot.
> Better yet, first torture and make them suffer before sending them to hell.



All in the name of 'reconciliation' and avoiding 'sectarianism'. They've allowed IS to operate freely and infiltrate protests as well to avoid being called sectarian. The many political strings limit the armies capability and operational freedom, that also is what lead to the crisis. Mosul was being infiltrated by terrorists long before 2014 but no one could take action due to the political pressure from both Nujaifi ( mosul governor ) and others. That's why the army has to be independent from government rule, like in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani @Malik Alashter
> 
> I thought you were Arab. It's clear that you're a wanna-be Persian who hates Islam and doesn't follow Islam. Itbaar3 min deenak ya wati, inta mish muslim wala 3umrak kunt muslim
> 
> This guy hates Islam, Muslims so much but he's still clinging to our religion. Go become a zoroastrian we don't care about you just don't get out of Arab land.



Long live Israel. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I thought you were Arab. It's clear that you're a wanna-be Persian who hates Islam and doesn't follow Islam. Itbaar3 min deenak ya wati, inta mish muslim wala 3umrak kunt muslim
> 
> This guy hates Islam, Muslims so much but he's still clinging to our religion. Go become a zoroastrian we don't care about you just don't get out of Arab land.



You can be Arab and hate Islam.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Long live Israel. lol



That's fine too. 

Look I like you as a person. Never cared about Shia or their ideology, until I learned about them. Still had no problem. But the truth is Shia's don't sound anything like Muslims. They hate Arabs, curse almost Arab Islamic figures. They hate everyone Iran hates. They don't think for their selves, and just follow Persian path. If he is wannabe Persian then I invite to leave our religion. We don't need stupid people who envy us and always backstab us when West supports them and when we're weak.


----------



## Rakan.SA

ResurgentIran said:


> Takbiiiiiir!
> 
> lol I've been reading through this thread and laughed hysterically.
> I just find it hilarious how @al-Hasani kept obsessing about Iran and velayate faghigh (as he mentioned it in every fecking post), considering that you were all at each others throats before even 1 Iranian stepped into this thread.
> 
> lol @ Arabs....
> 
> When I say Arabs I dont mean Iraqis. They are infinitely more sophisticated than the saudi zombies from khalije fars.


it was an argument between brothers. we already put it behind us. you are a bit too late. this brotherhood is expanding to iran. i understand you are scared lol


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> You can be Arab and hate Islam.



He claims to be devout Muslim, he clearly has nothing to do with Islam just by the rhetoric he posts here. Yet claims to be 'Shia'. He's a Persian retard, he should become Zorostrian, dumb moron keeps using Islam as a tool to conquer Arab land on behalf of Iran. People like him aren't Muslim, don't care how much brainwashing they do to themselves. He's an enemy of Muhammad, Ali, all Muslims and Islam.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> That's fine too.
> 
> Look I like you as a person. Never cared about Shia or their ideology, until I learned about them. Still had no problem. But the truth is Shia's don't sound anything like Muslims. They hate Arabs, curse almost Arab Islamic figures. They hate everyone Iran hates. They don't think for their selves, and just follow Persian path. If he is wannabe Persian then I invite to leave our religion. We don't need stupid people who envy us and always backstab us when West supports them and when we're weak.



lol I was kidding and yet you took it seriously.
Thats how pathologically sectarian you have become.

And as has been repeated several times before, Iraqis and Iranians follow two different schools of Shiism.
The Najaf school have never really subscribed to this militant version of Shiism coming out of Qom.
But you wouldnt know squat about it anyway.



Rakan.SA said:


> it was an argument between brothers. we already put it behind us. you are a bit too late. this brotherhood is expanding to iran. i understand you are scared lol
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mosamania please forgive me brothers if i got carried away. and forgive me for being rude even though we have different views on life we are brothers. as i said before in many threads il say it again. please come visit my home whenever you are in jeddah.



Its a wonder how a presence of an Iranian can make you do a 180 % turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> lol I was kidding and yet you took it seriously.
> Thats how pathologically sectarian you have become.
> 
> And as has been repeated several times before, Iraqis and Iranians follow two different schools of Shiism.
> The Najaf school have never really subscribed to this militant version of Shiism coming out of Qom.
> But you wouldnt know squat about it anyway.



All schools sound retarded and don't make any sense. The vast majority are anti-Arab, pro-Persia. They curse all Sahaba that took part in war against Persian Empire. They claim Imam Mahdi will come to kill Sunni's and reinstall Persian Empire. This is just minimum of their ideologies. I used to read about it to understand it, it makes no sense and I don't take it seriously at all. As for Shia's, don't care about them as long as they stop interfering in Arab world. When someone like Hassan Nasrallah sends his forces to Iraq, calls Yemeni Houthi takeover as part of revolution and says stuff about Bahrain. You quikcly realize what interests Shia value. I don't have a problem with being militant as long as you are militant for right reasons. Iranians have warped view of Islam and odd beliefs which won't make any sense and on their forum they refer to Sunni's as 'wahabis' and hilariously try presenting notion that Prophet hates us and we are lower than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

ResurgentIran said:


> lol I was kidding and yet you took it seriously.
> Thats how pathologically sectarian you have become.
> 
> And as has been repeated several times before, Iraqis and Iranians follow two different schools of Shiism.
> The Najaf school have never really subscribed to this militant version of Shiism coming out of Qom.
> But you wouldnt know squat about it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonder how a presence of an Iranian can make you do a 180 % turn.


thats on the internet imagine in real life what can i do to you hahaha 
plus i said you are late


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> All schools sound retarded and don't make any sense. The vast majority are anti-Arab, pro-Persia. They curse all Sahaba that took part in war against Persian Empire. They claim Imam Mahdi will come to kill Sunni's and reinstall Persian Empire. This is just minimum of their ideologies. I used to read about it to understand it, it makes no sense and I don't take it seriously at all. *As for Shia's, don't care about them as long as they stop interfering in Arab world. *When someone like Hassan Nasrallah sends his forces to Iraq, calls Yemeni Houthi takeover as part of revolution and says stuff about Bahrain. You quikcly realize what interests Shia value. I don't have a problem with being militant as long as you are militant for right reasons. Iranians have warped view of Islam and odd beliefs which won't make any sense and on their forum they refer to Sunni's as 'wahabis' and hilariously try presenting notion that Prophet hates us and we are lower than them.



How can they stop interfering when they live in the Arab world.

I remember once @rmi5 said that Hazzy goes on beheading Shia mode when Iran stops giving support to Hamas, it has reached that point.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> How can they stop interfering when they live in the Arab world.
> 
> I remember once @rmi5 said that Hazzy goes on beheading Shia mode when Iran stops giving support to Hamas, it has reached that point.



I don't want Iran to ever support Hamas since I've seen Iran's agenda exposed ever since 2011. You are delusional if you think I want any support Iran(Which is minor). You are not familiar with Islam either, once Arab regime(incuding SHia ones) fall we will take matters into our hands and destroy something called Israel. Whilst you focus on destroying Arab women and children.

You are only ones obsessed with us. Even though we have no ties anymore, Iranians on IMF still calling us their proxies and trying to appear at forefront of Palestinian cause. And of course if Israel attacks Gaza Iranians will declare that the response from Hamas was theirs. Even though they know full well there is no rehabilitation of ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> All schools sound retarded and don't make any sense. The vast majority are anti-Arab, pro-Persia. They curse all Sahaba that took part in war against Persian Empire. They claim Imam Mahdi will come to kill Sunni's and reinstall Persian Empire. This is just minimum of their ideologies. I used to read about it to understand it, it makes no sense and I don't take it seriously at all. As for Shia's, don't care about them as long as they stop interfering in Arab world. When someone like Hassan Nasrallah sends his forces to Iraq, calls Yemeni Houthi takeover as part of revolution and says stuff about Bahrain. You quikcly realize what interests Shia value. I don't have a problem with being militant as long as you are militant for right reasons. Iranians have warped view of Islam and odd beliefs which won't make any sense and on their forum they refer to Sunni's as 'wahabis' and hilariously try presenting notion that Prophet hates us and we are lower than them.



STFU with your stupid rants you mindless insolent idiot. I have heard this countless of times from you and you sound like a broken stereo. No wonder your country is getting chewed up piece by piece by zionist settlers. Not only can you find it within your heart to accept Shias as fellow Muslims, sectarian as you are, but you cant even unite amongst yourselves in your own country. So what the hell are you doing here worrying about Iraq? Your country is being wiped off the map, but here you are focusing on Shias in Iraq. Shias this Shias that. Obsessive to the core. Worry about Palestine, instead of focusing on sectarian hatred and conflict that is taking place thousands of miles away from Palestine.
Im not even gonna bother reading rest of your post.

Getting tired of all this nonsense about Iran rebuilding an "empire".
First of all, Iraq is too large and powerful a country to be controlled by anyone. Not even the United States could do it.
Iran and Iraq having friendly relations is misinterpreted as Iran building an "empire", when nothing could be further from the truth. Iraq-Iran normal relations are driving Najdi f.uckers absolutely insane and apoplectic. Well, your problem, not ours.
Dont bother responding because I am not going to bother reading it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> STFU with your stupid rants you mindless insolent idiot. I have heard this countless of times from you and you sound like a broken stereo. No wonder your country is getting chewed up piece by piece by zionist settlers. Not only can you find it within your heart to accept Shias as fellow Muslims, sectarian as you are, but you cant even unite amongst yourselves in your own country. So what the hell are you doing here worrying about Iraq? Your country is being wiped off the map, but here you are focusing on Shias in Iraq. Shias this Shias that. Obsessive to the core. Worry about Palestine, instead of focusing on sectarian hatred and conflict that is taking place thousands of miles away from Palestine.
> Im not even gonna bother reading rest of your post.
> 
> Getting tired of all this nonsense about Iran rebuilding an "empire".
> First of all, Iraq is too large and powerful a country to be controlled by anyone. Not even the United States could do it.
> Iran and Iraq having friendly relations is misinterpreted as Iran building an "empire", when nothing could be further from the truth. Iraq-Iran normal relations are driving Najdi f.uckers absolutely insane and apoplectic. Well, your problem, not ours.
> Dont bother responding because I am not going to bother reading it.


Keep cool bro 

there are lots (and i really mean lots) of them on the internet . 

Ignore .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> STFU with your stupid rants you mindless insolent idiot. I have heard this countless of times from you and you sound like a broken stereo. No wonder your country is getting chewed up piece by piece by zionist settlers. Not only can you find it within your heart to accept Shias as fellow Muslims, sectarian as you are, but you cant even unite amongst yourselves in your own country. So what the hell are you doing here worrying about Iraq? Your country is being wiped off the map, but here you are focusing on Shias in Iraq. Shias this Shias that. Obsessive to the core. Worry about Palestine, instead of focusing on sectarian hatred and conflict that is taking place thousands of miles away from Palestine.
> Im not even gonna bother reading rest of your post.
> 
> Getting tired of all this nonsense about Iran rebuilding an "empire".
> First of all, Iraq is too large and powerful a country to be controlled by anyone. Not even the United States could do it.
> Iran and Iraq having friendly relations is misinterpreted as Iran building an "empire", when nothing could be further from the truth. Iraq-Iran normal relations are driving Najdi f.uckers absolutely insane and apoplectic. Well, your problem, not ours.
> Dont bother responding because I am not going to bother reading it.



You clearly don't read nonsense your fellow Iranians and 'Iraqi's' write. Go again read 'Malik-Al Ashtars' post, which was purely sectarian. Not to mention 99% of his other posts. Funniest part of his posts is he is trying his hardest to not make them appear as references to Muslims/Sahaba. An 'Iraqi' isn't someone who insanely supports Iran's actions everywhere in Arab world and refers to early Muslims as 'your bedioun ancestors'. Even though I'm from Levant and not bedioun but he actually is. When Iraq sends Shia militias to Syria to fight for Assad regime then it will be discussed here whether you like it or not. Palestinian subject is supressed by Shia's and Sunni's. Both of you are interested in two major struggles, the Shia one being rebuilding Persian Empire(This is words of your own people, otherwise I wouldn't make remarks) and other is preserving Arab regimes. Neither are pro-Islam or pro-Islam. You are agnostic(As you've stated in past), Muslim causes are not nationalist ones. We don't encourage selfishness or disregard to other affairs of Muslims. On contrary, what separates us from other faiths is our committement to each other as a whole. If you don't understand this do more research on Islam. 

As for Shia's being our brothers. We will gladly take them as brothers once they:

-Stop with their fanatical pro-Persianism
-Stop propaganda against Sahaba
-Stop grave worship
-Stop Mutaah
-Stop fanatical obsession of Ali(in any cases saying he was supposed to the Prophet)
-Stop fanatical hatred against Arabs
-Stop using your various codewords such as 'Wahabi', 'Najadi', 'Nabsawi', etc.. which we all know are references to early Muslims and modern Muslims
-Finally, join us in a united cause

..................

Once this happens we can be united and struggle for change in the region. But of course, this is unlikely as Iranian non-religious nationalists do not want this to happen as they rather do everything on their own and through their cultural ways. Sunni's are majority in Muslim world, West will never be defeated unless the remaining Sunni's choose to do so. Stop being delusional thinking Shia are at forefront of this when Syrian regime keeps ranting of West/Syria common cause against 'terrorists'. 

You can yell all you want, I am not afraid of you. You yell when American bombs are supporting you in Iraq and when Sunni's are under attack by West all over ME/Asia.


----------



## 1000

American official will meet to discuss arming the tribes of Anbar.

وصول فريق استشاري أميركي إلى عامرية الفلوجة لبحث ملف تسليح العشائر | أمن


----------



## Antaréss

ResurgentIran said:


> Iran and Iraq having friendly relations is misinterpreted as Iran building an "empire"


Not true, in 1988, Hassan Nasrullah said that he wants to make Lebanon a '_part of Iran_' :




*Summary :*
_*Hasan:*_ Our plan is the one which we must adopt as our only choice since we are ideological believers; it is that of the Islamic country, and the governance of Islam, and (we do not want that) Lebanon be a single Islamic Republic, but a part of the Grand Islamic Republic, *ruled by his greatness the Wali Al-Faqeeh, Imam Khomeini* .

_*Hasan:*_ I would not stay for a moment in the organization (Hezbollah) if I wasn't certain that it was directly under the Wali Al-Faqih, the leader, the vindicator, the one whose decisions must be followed .
-------------------------------------
That speech made hims lose the trust among Lebanese people (non-Shiites) .

Anyway, if the so-called '_Wali Al-Faqeeh_' wants to swallow Lebanon, he -for sure- wants to swallow Syria, Iraq and the entire Muslim world to establish his Persian Empire v2.0 .

@Falcon29 :- Seriously bro, stop wasting your time...the very best thing they may do is they will either insult me or ignore me, unworthy of the time you spend replying to them .


Falcon29 said:


> You yell when American bombs are supporting you in Iraq


The funniest part is when they shout '_Death to America'_, at the same time an American airstrike helps them by killing their enemies .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Let me tell you why destroying those Historical statues was a grave mistake :

Tens of thousands of Iraqi nationalists will now join the jew army of Iraq to wipe you scums off the earth .

Which fvking Moron destroys statues with thousands of years of history ? Prophet mohammad told muslims to destroy idols you dumb a$$ bastards .

Which iraqi now worshipped those statues ? Fvcktards ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

@Antaréss

American bombs are only supporting government forces, in the liberation of Diyala led by the PMF the coalition did not help the ground forces. The Iraqi gov does not shout 'death to America'.



haman10 said:


> Let me tell you why destroying those Historical statues was a grave mistake :
> 
> Tens of thousands of Iraqi nationalists will now join the jew army of Iraq to wipe you scums off the earth .
> 
> Which fvking Moron destroys statues with thousands of years of history ? Prophet mohammad told muslims to destroy idols you dumb a$$ bastards .
> 
> Which iraqi now worshipped those statues ? Fvcktards ....



Destroying is what they do when they know they're going to lose the city, this is not the first time. They know they're going to be kicked out of Mosul thus they decide to destroy.

If the locals of Mosul had some balls left they'd take up arms and help the army save their city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Antaréss said:


> Not true, in 1988, Hassan Nasrullah said that he wants to make Lebanon a '_part of Iran_' :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> _*Hasan:*_ Our plan is the one which we must adopt as our only choice since we are ideological believers; it is that of the Islamic country, and the governance of Islam, and (we do not want that) Lebanon be a single Islamic Republic, but a part of the Grand Islamic Republic, *ruled by his greatness the Wali Al-Faqeeh, Imam Khomeini* .
> 
> _*Hasan:*_ I would not stay for a moment in the organization (Hezbollah) if I wasn't certain that it was directly under the Wali Al-Faqih, the leader, the vindicator, the one whose decisions must be followed .
> -------------------------------------
> That speech made hims lose the trust among Lebanese people (non-Shiites) .
> 
> Anyway, if the so-called '_Wali Al-Faqeeh_' wants to swallow Lebanon, he -for sure- wants to swallow Syria, Iraq and the entire Muslim world to establish his Persian Empire v2.0 .
> 
> @Falcon29 :- Seriously bro, stop wasting your time...the very best thing they may do is they will either insult me or ignore me, unworthy of the time you spend replying to them .
> The funniest part is when they shout '_Death to America'_, at the same time an American airstrike helps them by killing their enemies .



I agree, it's a shame Arab nations have not come to your support in Iraq. And to our people in Syria or Palestine. But keep your head high, the Muslim Arab people are on verge of exploding. We won't tolerate this situation much longer.

You're doing great job here, your post are very informative. If any of these dogs here insult you tag me and I will wipe the floor with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I agree, it's a shame Arab nations have not come to your support in Iraq. And to our people in Syria or Palestine. But keep your head high, the Muslim Arab people are on verge of exploding. We won't tolerate this situation much longer.



Indeed it is.

The Sunnis in Iraq have been asking for Arab help for months yet no Arab state does anything until America leads the way. Jabouri who is firmly against the Iranian gov has asked for arms to Anbar tribes from the Arab states yet he got nothing, he said he'll go to the US or even Iran to ask for help.






See his vid






Indeed he should go to Iran when no one helps, they'll deliver arms to the tribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@1000

I'm sure he needs these peoples help.

Abu Ghraib torture and prisoner abuse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> @1000
> 
> I'm sure he needs these peoples help.
> 
> Abu Ghraib torture and prisoner abuse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



When that happened only Americans were in charge of Ghraib, besides the actions of a few does not mean the entire US army organization is behind it.

Jabouri needs their help since no Arab states want to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> When that happened only Americans were in charge of Ghraib, besides the actions of a few does not mean the entire US army organization is behind it.
> 
> Jabouri needs their help since no Arab states want to help.



It was joint US/Iraqi government affair. Don't shoulder all blame on them.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> It was joint US/Iraqi government affair. Don't shoulder all blame on them.



How hard is it for you to understand, during the Abu Ghraib scandals it was only the US military police in charge, no Iraqis took part in it. What will you do now, bring a link of Iraqis abusing someone in jail ? happens all over the planet, keep crying.

Next subject

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Why this hawsawi ikhwanjie terrorist barking again??

Maybe he is mad that his ikhwanjie terrorists getting slaughtered on daily bases

Hazzy the glorious terrorist run out medicine again



1000 said:


> How can they stop interfering when they live in the Arab world.
> 
> I remember once @rmi5 said that Hazzy goes on beheading Shia mode when Iran stops giving support to Hamas, it has reached that point.


Iraq and iran need to support al sisi economically and with intelligence to finish off the ikhwan terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@SALMAN AL-FARSI 

Economic and intelligence, lol. Neither countries are in any position to do that. And don't worry, Israel/US already do that but they will fail and it will blow up in their face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Iraq and iran need to support al sisi economically and witg intelligence to finish off the ikhwan terrorists



I have a lot of respect for Field Marshal Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi, he knows how to take care of business ( internal terrorists ). Both countries are already working together as they have done for decades during the days of Pan-Arabist leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Abu Azrael on the road between Tikrit and Baiji





Azrael tells IS terrorists to come for him instead of sending suicide bombers on civillians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Song against daesh from somawa southern Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

ResurgentIran said:


> lol I was kidding and yet you took it seriously.
> Thats how pathologically sectarian you have become.
> 
> And as has been repeated several times before, Iraqis and Iranians follow two different schools of Shiism.
> The Najaf school have never really subscribed to this militant version of Shiism coming out of Qom.
> But you wouldnt know squat about it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonder how a presence of an Iranian can make you do a 180 % turn.


Bro this guy doesn't deserve to be answered these things.



haman10 said:


> Let me tell you why destroying those Historical statues was a grave mistake :
> 
> Tens of thousands of Iraqi nationalists will now join the jew army of Iraq to wipe you scums off the earth .
> 
> Which fvking Moron destroys statues with thousands of years of history ? Prophet mohammad told muslims to destroy idols you dumb a$$ bastards .
> 
> Which iraqi now worshipped those statues ? Fvcktards ....


The deal is most of the sunnis are against daesh but they afraid beheaded or disabled like what happen to many of them.

these things don't understand what I mean by bedo.
No doubt that the most of the sunis are Ashaari means none selefi those people absolutely are not bedo i their culture but the wahhabis/selefis are for sure.



Falcon29 said:


> If any of these dogs here insult you tag me and I will wipe the floor with them.


Lol, look at this clown.

I wonder why most of Palestinians screaming most of the time like this kid?.

He really made me laugh.

I think he is so frustrated indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> @Malik Alashter
> 
> خش في طيزي يبن المنيوكة


I reported it you scum. What you said is a prove that you grow up in pathetic place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> I reported it you scum. What you said is a prove that you grow up in pathetic place.



خشو في طيزي انتو الجوز


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> What are they? Seems like statues with pretty interesting beards....


Mate...i understand "idol" = "put"

An object happens to be idol, when you worship it....who worships at the old Sumerian statues in a museum.... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Falcon29 said:


> خشو في طيزي انتو الجوز



Each time I learn more about you, now you ar into that stuff...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Falcon29 said:


> It was joint US/Iraqi government affair. Don't shoulder all blame on them.



1200 Palestinian suicide bombers, who should we blame. O wait, it's just a "few".



Antaréss said:


> Not true, in 1988, Hassan Nasrullah said that he wants to make Lebanon a '_part of Iran_' :


The idea of making Lebanon an Islamic state was proposed and later given up by Hezbollah. That video is from a few decades ago and never came into practice. Try harder next time.



Falcon29 said:


> What are they? Seems like statues with pretty interesting beards....


Might as well destroy the Kaaba with that logic. 

No one worships these statues. Some people worship trees, does that mean we should destroy all the trees. Please use your logic.

Luckily most of the original artifacts ere moved to Baghdad, the majority of these are replicas with the exception of the large winged bull. Now the people of Mosul can live with the shame for the rest of their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> 1200 Palestinian suicide bombers, who should we blame. O wait, it's just a "few".
> 
> 
> The idea of making Lebanon an Islamic state was proposed and later given up by Hezbollah. That video is from a few decades ago and never came into practice. Try harder next time.
> 
> 
> Might as well destroy the Kaaba with that logic.
> 
> No one worships these statues. Some people worship trees, does that mean we should destroy all the trees. Please use your logic.
> 
> Luckily most of the original artifacts ere moved to Baghdad, the majority of these are replicas with the exception of the large winged bull. Now the people of Mosul can live with the shame for the rest of their lives.


Well done but they don't understand mate trust me they don't feel any shame!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

Alshawi1234 said:


> The idea of making Lebanon an Islamic state was proposed and later given up by Hezbollah. That video is from a few decades ago and never came into practice. Try harder next time.


*1.* *I don't think you are Hassan's spokesman*, thus *show me a video in which he says he doesn't want Lebanon to become a* '_part of Iran_', or else do not waste my | your time .
*2.* The problem isn't only about making Lebanon an Islamic state, *but rather making it a* '_part of Iran_' *under the rule of the so-called* '_Wali Al-Faqeeh_' *Khameini (or Khomeini back then)*, _i.e. Persian Empire v2.0 (Iranian occupation)_ .
*3. *Even if Hasan denied it, I guess it is a part of a '_strategy_'...they don't admit anything cause there are too many that are considered men, but those who act like men are *rare find* these days .
*4. *That isn't the only video, *what about Wathiq Al-Battat saying they want to occupy Saudi Arabia* ?, @ebray, @Dr.Thrax, here is another reason why I believe they are *imperialists* :




*Summary :*
_*Al-Battat:*_ We train them whenever we need to, we have prepared an army..insha'Allah..*we wil pray in The Two Holy Mosques (Mecca and Medina)* .
_*Anchor:*_ I didn't understand that statement..., what do you mean by saying you are going to pray in The Two Holy Mosques ?...will your army invade The Two Holy Mosques ?
_*Al-Battat:*_ Insha'Allah, *we will destroy the* '_infidel_' *Saudi government..the secular regime...and all the regimes that prepare their people* '_against Islam by supporting Israel and America_' .
_*Anchor:*_ How will you fight them ?
_*Al-Battat:*_ I said that the Imam will appear soon insha'Allah and we will go with him to Saudi Arabia, to '_liberate_' it..to '_liberate_' it...

*5.* As you did nothing yet, *I wouldn't need trying harder* .

@ebray :- Wathiq Al-Battat, is like Hasan Nasrullah, but in Iraq .


Sinan said:


> An object happens to be idol, when you worship it....who worships at the old Sumerian statues in a museum.... ?


I think some of those statues were there since the Abassid, Umayyad reign..., maybe they didn't know those statues should have been destroyed, that's why Al-Baghdadi came to do the world this favor in the 21 century .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> 1200 Palestinian suicide bombers, who should we blame. O wait, it's just a "few".
> 
> 
> The idea of making Lebanon an Islamic state was proposed and later given up by Hezbollah. That video is from a few decades ago and never came into practice. Try harder next time.
> 
> 
> Might as well destroy the Kaaba with that logic.
> 
> No one worships these statues. Some people worship trees, does that mean we should destroy all the trees. Please use your logic.
> 
> Luckily most of the original artifacts ere moved to Baghdad, the majority of these are replicas with the exception of the large winged bull. Now the people of Mosul can live with the shame for the rest of their lives.



I didn't say they should be destroyed but I don't care either, roflmao. Kaaba is not an idol, you are educated and know that.


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> I didn't say they should be destroyed but I don't care either, roflmao. Kaaba is not an idol, you are educated and know that.



what is the difference between the Kaaba, and what the wahabi inspired ISIS have destroyed in Mossul , the Taliban in Afghanistan or the MUJAO in Timbouktu? All are symbols that defines societies and their past.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I didn't say they should be destroyed but I don't care either, roflmao. Kaaba is not an idol, you are educated and know that.



Well we don't care about 'palestine' either so do us a favor and leave unless you want us trolling on every thread you make, of course you would explode ur *** if I did that knowing your emotional brain.
--------------------

*
500 Iraqi Sunnis from Salahdin province join Asaib ahl al Haq*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> Well we don't care about 'palestine' either so do us a favor and leave unless you want us trolling on every thread you make, of course you would explode ur *** if I did that knowing your emotional brain.
> --------------------
> 
> *
> 500 Iraqi Sunnis from Salahdin province join Asaib ahl al Haq*




Sunnis of Anbar also need to follow their brothers' decision in Salahaddin province. This way, the war against Daesh can be ended much more easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

@Mosamania @Antaréss see vid above, like I keep telling you you get confirmation from over there now.

Mosab it's time you accept the truth about those 'sectarian militia's', no propaganda, evidence will keep coming.




Serpentine said:


> Sunnis of Anbar also need to follow their brothers' decision in Salahaddin province. This way, the war against Daesh can be ended much more easily.




They've recruited Christians from the North as well.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571309894894120960






That once again throws out all the garbage people tried to say about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

1000 said:


> 500 Iraqi Sunnis from Salahdin province join Asaib ahl al Haq


Meh , they are rafida in disguise .

================

*Unconfirmed reports of Iraqi Army shooting down a US plane while it was distributing aid to ISIS . 

can anyone confirm ?
*
==============

World's biggest Mine defused in Takrit by "الحشد الشعبی" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

@Dr.Thrax remember you said Iraq used barrel bombs, that massive IED right there, they'd plant it in the ground and call it a barrel bomb.

See through the propagada.

-----------

IS getting desperate executed 4 civillians in Sallahdin province for ( being spies to Iraq ).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571337091298103296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> @Mosamania @Antaréss see vid above, like I keep telling you you get confirmation from over there now.
> 
> Mosab it's time you accept the truth about those 'sectarian militia's', no propaganda, evidence will keep coming.
> 
> 
> They've recruited Christians from the North as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571309894894120960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That once again throws out all the garbage people tried to say about them.



No it doesn't. These 500 serve the purpose of propaganda. These 500 (notice a nice round number) will disappear soon. Not as in killed, but will just be that, 500 for people like you to gobble up.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> No it doesn't. These 500 serve the purpose of propaganda. These 500 (notice a nice round number) will disappear soon. Not as in killed, but will just be that, 500 for people like you to gobble up.



I know you'll continue excuses but this is 1 more piece of evidence, i've shown you many before. '500' is an estimate of recruits they use for news reports, you can do better then that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> I know you'll continue excuses but this is 1 more piece of evidence, i've shown you many before. '500' is an estimate of recruits they use for news reports, you can do better then that.



I will never accept that Shia islamists will recruit people they consider Nuasib Kuffar with them for anything except propagnda purposes such as this one. You are more than free to see for yourself. How ISIS propagnda and these guys are no so different. Except one doesn't give a shit about image to English speaking world while the other does.


----------



## 1000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571355147026231298






@Alienoz_TR you support Turkmen interests you support the PMF ^^.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Nearly one thousand sunnis will be involved the salahiddin offensive. many more from inside the cities are providing the PMF with Intel. 

No all of them are on the front lines, some will help the security forces identify the IS supporters and their homes.


Mosamania said:


> No it doesn't. These 500 serve the purpose of propaganda. These 500 (notice a nice round number) will disappear soon. Not as in killed, but will just be that, 500 for people like you to gobble up.



actually sunni fighters are flocking in the hundreds, some were always against IS. others have decided to join rather than sit aside and see their areas turn into ruins. They fight and help identify IS members and houses, in return they get to mark their houses and property to save them from confiscation/ destruction/ burning/ looting. 

At least 1000 sunni fighters are involved in the salahiddin offensive either through fighting on the front lines or through infiltrating IS areas. 

As for Shias hating all sunnis. Maybe you see it that way because that's the way you think of ALL Shias. 

Nawasib kuffar? Shias are much more strict when it comes to calling oTher muslims "kuffar". As for IS supporters, I know for a FACT that their are kuffar. They could read as much Quran as they want, they are no different than the karijites. 

The Shias are fighting and getting killed protecting sunni towns from IS. maybe you should check out what the people of the shia town of Balad did for the Sunni town of dhuluiya. For months they were sending money, food and medicine through boats. They were evacuating the sick and injured and continued to help them although Balad itself was under threat of mortars. 

Maybe you should go read the names of the Martyra who died in the front lines protecting the families of Haditha. 

But again hate has taken over your heart, I don't expect much from your like.

----

Hundreds of Fayli Kurds in Diyala have joined the PMF forces, preferring it over peshmerga command.



Falcon29 said:


> I didn't say they should be destroyed but I don't care either, roflmao. Kaaba is not an idol, you are educated and know that.



Each time you speak you always assume that I or most other Shias are "secular". First of all you know nothing about me so don't be assuming. Second of all there are major differences when it comes to authority. 

I am a practicing Muslim, I pray, fast, pay zakat and go to the mosque occasionally. I know know more about religion than you probably do. My family is pretty conservative, they all wear headscarfs and keep with Islamic values. 

But when it comes to killing, and forcefully implement your own "sharia" than we have nothing in common. There is nothing in faith that says hijab or niqab must be forced upon the people. I belive it is wajib but that does not put me in a position to force it against others, whether muslims or non-muslims. Maybe advice muslims but there is no authority against non-muslims since they don't believe in hijab. Same thing with alcohol. 

As for "idol". According to sharia any statue in MUSLIM land which is WORSHIPPED other than Allah is not allowed. Now can you tell me of any idol worshippers in muslim terriroty? Even yazidis and Zoroastrians believe in a one divine God, they don't prostrated to any idol. These statues are historic monuments which identify with the history and culture of the country. Whether it be a statue or board, just because it has a head and shape of a living creature that doesn't mean it could or should be destroyed. 

Second of all our faith orders us to explore the earth and understand it, not destroy everything like retards.


----------



## Mosamania

Alshawi1234 said:


> Nearly one thousand sunnis will be involved the salahiddin offensive. many more from inside the cities are providing the PMF with Intel.
> 
> No all of them are on the front lines, some will help the security forces identify the IS supporters and their homes.
> 
> 
> actually sunni fighters are flocking in the hundreds, some were always against IS. others have decided to join rather than sit aside and see their areas turn into ruins. *They fight and help identify IS members and houses, in return they get to mark their houses and property to save them from confiscation/ destruction/ burning/ looting. *
> 
> At least 1000 sunni fighters are involved in the salahiddin offensive either through fighting on the front lines or through infiltrating IS areas.
> 
> As for Shias hating all sunnis. Maybe you see it that way because that's the way you think of ALL Shias.
> 
> Nawasib kuffar? Shias are much more strict when it comes to calling oTher muslims "kuffar". As for IS supporters, I know for a FACT that their are kuffar. They could read as much Quran as they want, they are no different than the karijites.
> 
> The Shias are fighting and getting killed protecting sunni towns from IS. maybe you should check out what the people of the shia town of Balad did for the Sunni town of dhuluiya. For months they were sending money, food and medicine through boats. They were evacuating the sick and injured and continued to help them although Balad itself was under threat of mortars.
> 
> Maybe you should go read the names of the Martyra who died in the front lines protecting the families of Haditha.
> 
> But again hate has taken over your heart, I don't expect much from your like.
> 
> ----
> 
> Hundreds of Fayli Kurds in Diyala have joined the PMF forces, preferring it over peshmerga command.
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you speak you always assume that I or most other Shias are "secular". First of all you know nothing about me so don't be assuming. Second of all there are major differences when it comes to authority.
> 
> I am a practicing Muslim, I pray, fast, pay zakat and go to the mosque occasionally. I know know more about religion than you probably do. My family is pretty conservative, they all wear headscarfs and keep with Islamic values.
> 
> But when it comes to killing, and forcefully implement your own "sharia" than we have nothing in common. There is nothing in faith that says hijab or niqab must be forced upon the people. I belive it is wajib but that does not put me in a position to force it against others, whether muslims or non-muslims. Maybe advice muslims but there is no authority against non-muslims since they don't believe in hijab. Same thing with alcohol.
> 
> As for "idol". According to sharia any statue in MUSLIM land which is WORSHIPPED other than Allah is not allowed. Now can you tell me of any idol worshippers in muslim terriroty? Even yazidis and Zoroastrians believe in a one divine God, they don't prostrated to any idol. These statues are historic monuments which identify with the history and culture of the country. Whether it be a statue or board, just because it has a head and shape of a living creature that doesn't mean it could or should be destroyed.
> 
> Second of all our faith orders us to explore the earth and understand it, not destroy everything like retards.



"*They fight and help identify IS members and houses, in return they get to mark their houses and property to save them from confiscation/ destruction/ burning/ looting." Thank you for this. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Your welcome. And I'll add to that, the tribes of albu ajeel and albu Nasser Are done in Iraq, they will never live to see their homes again, EVER.

Do you really this will go unavenged?





Let's not forget the tens of thousands of sunnis who fled IS, and the nearly 3,000 sunnis which were killed by IS. Hell the PMF doesn't need to do anything. The sunnis who lost dozens of relatives are more than happy to commit genocide against the IS population. 

The Tikrit air acadamy members were 1700, at least one from every iraqi tribe in southern and central Iraq. The areas involved have purchased a one way pass to hell, that is both earths hell and Gods hell awaits them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Alshawi1234 

With state of Arab world, only way in forming caliphate is through force. Yes I agree Niqab should be encouraged and not forced. Going to mosque is something most of us do. Same with Zakaat. You can be religious and still be afraid of truth. Whether Sunni or Shia. What ISIS does with violence is partially intimidation which is their political tool and political tool by many other entities and states. Terror is regularly used whether shock and awe bombing campaign or executions. Without needing to support ISIS. You admit in your post that Khilifaah is necessary but not brought the way they try bringing it. Now please give me alternative. And please give us alternative to corrupt leadership's which stealing billions of state money and working against our interests. Reality is this is worse situation Muslim world ever been in, some of you think not because we have lowered our standards. And it's required that somebody amongst us changes this if not all of us. Now I don't know what you envision, but I'm guessing it's secular POV. Obviously all Prophets and Sahabas visions are clear. Even those your sect highly emphasize. A lot of you stand against much things they stood for and struggled to achieve. 

I'm going to take your word that you're knowledeble on our religion. You sound confused, as most Muslims today are. Over time you'll realize things clear up for you.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Falcon29 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> With state of Arab world, only way in forming caliphate is through force. Yes I agree Niqab should be encouraged and not forced. Going to mosque is something most of us do. Same with Zakaat. You can be religious and still be afraid of truth. Whether Sunni or Shia. What ISIS does with violence is partially intimidation which is their political tool and political tool by many other entities and states. Terror is regularly used whether shock and awe bombing campaign or executions. Without needing to support ISIS. You admit in your post that Khilifaah is necessary but not brought the way they try bringing it. Now please give me alternative. And please give us alternative to corrupt leadership's which stealing billions of state money and working against our interests. Reality is this is worse situation Muslim world ever been in, some of you think not because we have lowered our standards. And it's required that somebody amongst us changes this if not all of us. Now I don't know what you envision, but I'm guessing it's secular POV. Obviously all Prophets and Sahabas visions are clear. Even those your sect highly emphasize. A lot of you stand against much things they stood for and struggled to achieve.
> 
> I'm going to take your word that you're knowledeble on our religion. You sound confused, as most Muslims today are. Over time you'll realize things clear up for you.



No offense but if anything, it is you who sounds confused. One sentence you say Niqab shouldn't be forced, another sentence you say and that caliphate should be made through force. Well I don't believe that the Niqab is mandatory in Islam to begin with. 

Second who do you want to start this caliphate, Turkey, Qatar, MB, IS? I don't believe in the authority any if the political caliphates in history. I don't see them as divine or legitimate, that includes the ummayids, Abbasids, ottomans... They were just people who got to rule, nothing more. They ruled over Muslims land, that doesn't make them divine in any way. Some were bad, some were worse. 

Islam has a message. We Muslims Believe that over thousands of years there were divinely guided messengers who called for Allah, they promised of messengers after them until the time came for our prophet Mohammed(s). Our prophet in turn has promised of the mahdi, just as the previous prophets promised for their successors. We believe that only he will bring justice to this world. However our version is a bit off than the Sunni version. We believe the mahdi will come to reunite the Muslims and spread peace. He will be tolerant of other religions and will ally with non-Muslims in instances. He won't be here to kill all the Kuffar, rather to show them the true religion. 

*هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونََ. 
*
He will return the glory and pride to this nation after it humility, just as the prophet united the tribes of Arabia brought pride at a time which they were the most disgusting civilizations. Sayida Fatima describes to precicly. 
كُنْتُمْ عَلى شَفا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النّارِ، مُذْقَةَ الشّارِبِ، وَنُهْزَةَ الطّامِعِ، وَقُبْسَةَ الْعَجْلانِ، وَمَوْطِئَ الأقْدامِ، تَشْرَبُونَ الطّرْقَ، وَتَقْتاتُونَ الْوَرَقَ، أذِلَّةً خاسِئِينَ، {تَخافُونَ أنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ مِنْ حَوْلِكُمْ}.

فَأنْقَذَكُمُ اللهُ تَبارَكَ وَتَعالى بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلى الله عليه وآله بَعْدَ اللّتَيّا وَالَّتِي، وَبَعْدَ أنْ مُنِيَ بِبُهَمِ الرِّجالِ وَذُؤْبانِ الْعَرَبِ وَمَرَدَةِ أهْلِ الْكِتابِ، {كُلَّما أوْقَدُوا ناراً لِلْحَرْبِ أطْفَأها اللهُ}، أوْنَجَمَ قَرْنٌ لِلْشَّيْطانِ، وَفَغَرَتْ فَاغِرَةٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَذَفَ أخاهُ في


As for the Sahaba. We see them as normal people, they are not divine, some of them were good, some bad, and some have change from bad to good and vice versa. We give ourself the Ability to be critical rather than take them as people set on stone. The only things which we see sacred are the Allah, the quran, the prophet, the imams of ahl ul bayt. Everything else is questionalbl. I personally go to the mosque and in some instances don't agree with the sermon of the local shiek. But regardless I am thankful for his effort, at the end he is only a human and is not perfect. 

I take my religous issues from my marji3, I know that he too is not perfect neither, but he has studied long enough to make him more knowledgable of religion than I am. And until Allah decides for the Mahdis times, I keep my relgion to myself and take what I need to pass through the next world. I know that I'm not perfect. And if Allah wanted all of us to be perfect than no one is ever going to heaven. In fact there is nothing in my faith that suggest all non-Muslims go to hell, I believe that is a bidaa. There are many good people who are ill-informed or simply don't know the message of Islam, that doesn't mean they all go to hell. 

IS is a big calamity which has Come upon this nation. They are trying to bring judgment day down to earth, they decide who lives and who dies, they decide whose muslim and who's Kaffer, they are Kharijites. Don't let their prayer, quran reading or tongues fool you, for the Kharijites were known as the "hafadhat alquran" and they had the foreheads marked from prayer, yet that didn't save them from misguidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

AAH convoy arriving to samara from Basrah.





Another AAH convoy heading to Sallahiddin province





Kata'ib Hezbollah convoy heading to Sallahiddin after finishing the job in of Diyala.





Saraya ashuraa convoy heading to Sallahiddin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Alshawi1234 

No I aren't confused, you don't know how to read well. Niqab was considered mandatory and Quran mentions that but it was done through encouragement. What you personally believe doesn't matter, our religion is not for you to reform. Go become Christian of you want to cherry pick or reform religion. 

Your hadiths don't say that at. Secondly, I'm not hear to listen to about your sect, I already read about it on my own. To me and many Islamic scholars it is misguided sect which has obsession over calling certain humans divine and stating that Sunnis worship sahaba and other nonsense like that. I'm not even sure you understand term divine. Or what's divine. Refuting your beliefs is done intensively and well studied and presented many times. Nobody here needs to refute them. You have abundance of sources to seek debates on these issues that concern you. I am not here to have debate.



Alshawi1234 said:


> No offense but if anything, it is you who sounds confused. One sentence you say Niqab shouldn't be forced, another sentence you say and that caliphate should be made through force. Well I don't believe that the Niqab is mandatory in Islam to begin with.
> 
> Second who do you want to start this caliphate, Turkey, Qatar, MB, IS? I don't believe in the authority any if the political caliphates in history. I don't see them as divine or legitimate, that includes the ummayids, Abbasids, ottomans... They were just people who got to rule, nothing more. They ruled over Muslims land, that doesn't make them divine in any way. Some were bad, some were worse.
> 
> Islam has a message. We Muslims Believe that over thousands of years there were divinely guided messengers who called for Allah, they promised of messengers after them until the time came for our prophet Mohammed(s). Our prophet in turn has promised of the mahdi, just as the previous prophets promised for their successors. We believe that only he will bring justice to this world. However our version is a bit off than the Sunni version. We believe the mahdi will come to reunite the Muslims and spread peace. He will be tolerant of other religions and will ally with non-Muslims in instances. He won't be here to kill all the Kuffar, rather to show them the true religion.
> 
> *هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونََ.
> *
> He will return the glory and pride to this nation after it humility, just as the prophet united the tribes of Arabia brought pride at a time which they were the most disgusting civilizations. Sayida Fatima describes to precicly.
> كُنْتُمْ عَلى شَفا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النّارِ، مُذْقَةَ الشّارِبِ، وَنُهْزَةَ الطّامِعِ، وَقُبْسَةَ الْعَجْلانِ، وَمَوْطِئَ الأقْدامِ، تَشْرَبُونَ الطّرْقَ، وَتَقْتاتُونَ الْوَرَقَ، أذِلَّةً خاسِئِينَ، {تَخافُونَ أنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ مِنْ حَوْلِكُمْ}.
> 
> فَأنْقَذَكُمُ اللهُ تَبارَكَ وَتَعالى بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلى الله عليه وآله بَعْدَ اللّتَيّا وَالَّتِي، وَبَعْدَ أنْ مُنِيَ بِبُهَمِ الرِّجالِ وَذُؤْبانِ الْعَرَبِ وَمَرَدَةِ أهْلِ الْكِتابِ، {كُلَّما أوْقَدُوا ناراً لِلْحَرْبِ أطْفَأها اللهُ}، أوْنَجَمَ قَرْنٌ لِلْشَّيْطانِ، وَفَغَرَتْ فَاغِرَةٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَذَفَ أخاهُ في
> 
> 
> As for the Sahaba. We see them as normal people, they are not divine, some of them were good, some bad, and some have change from bad to good and vice versa. We give ourself the Ability to be critical rather than take them as people set on stone. The only things which we see sacred are the Allah, the quran, the prophet, the imams of ahl ul bayt. Everything else is questionalbl. I personally go to the mosque and in some instances don't agree with the sermon of the local shiek. But regardless I am thankful for his effort, at the end he is only a human and is not perfect.
> 
> I take my religous issues from my marji3, I know that he too is not perfect neither, but he has studied long enough to make him more knowledgable of religion than I am. And until Allah decides for the Mahdis times, I keep my relgion to myself and take what I need to pass through the next world. I know that I'm not perfect. And if Allah wanted all of us to be perfect than no one is ever going to heaven. In fact there is nothing in my faith that suggest all non-Muslims go to hell, I believe that is a bidaa. There are many good people who are ill-informed or simply don't know the message of Islam, that doesn't mean they all go to hell.
> 
> IS is a big calamity which has Come upon this nation. They are trying to bring judgment day down to earth, they decide who lives and who dies, they decide whose muslim and who's Kaffer, they are Kharijites. Don't let their prayer, quran reading or tongues fool you, for the Kharijites were known as the "hafadhat alquran" and they had the foreheads marked from prayer, yet that didn't save them from misguidence.



@Rakan.SA 

If you have the patience to deal with him go ahead, lol.


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF promo videos. 





PMF preparing for Sallahiddin offensive. 





From archive, the liberation of Diyala, battle of Udhaim. PMF forces. 







Falcon29 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> No I aren't confused, you don't know how to read well. Niqab was considered mandatory and Quran mentions that but it was done through encouragement. What you personally believe doesn't matter, our religion is not for you to reform. Go become Christian of you want to cherry pick or reform religion.
> 
> Your hadiths don't say that at. Secondly, I'm not hear to listen to about your sect, I already read about it on my own. To me and many Islamic scholars it is misguided sect which has obsession over calling certain humans divine and stating that Sunnis worship sahaba and other nonsense like that. I'm not even sure you understand term divine. Or what's divine. Refuting your beliefs is done intensively and well studied and presented many times. Nobody here needs to refute them. You have abundance of sources to seek debates on these issues that concern you. I am not here to have debate.



You brought up the issue. And no Niqab (face cover) isn't mandatory. 
(وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا)
This is the aya which mandate hijab. It's doesn't say anything about covering the entire face.

Locals from Tikrit prepare to battle IS





Imam Ali brigades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Mussana

Answer his questions for him.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> "*They fight and help identify IS members and houses, in return they get to mark their houses and property to save them from confiscation/ destruction/ burning/ looting." Thank you for this. *



That's good, they have to choose a side as the objective here is to win the war, fifth columnists and sleeper cells won't be accepted anymore as previously which led to this crisis all under the BS of 'inclusiveness'. Conscription isn't much different, refuse conscription enter jail.

@Alshawi1234 don't expect logical comments from Mosamania on this topic. He told me before that he views the Shia groups are bloodthirsty with the mission of attacking Saudis. That's his sole interest here as a foreigner, he doesn't care about Iraqi Sunnis. He like many Arabs uses the existence of Sunnis for his own benefit. He wants to feel a tiny bit safer in his bed therefor the entire north can burn as far as he cares as long as groups like AAH remain with the terrorist tag. Sunnis are joining AAH as well but he can't accept that. People living in Iraq have different priorities.

The only reason I mention him in this thread is to show him the actual news, he won't admit but he will gain an insight.



Falcon29 said:


> @Mussana
> 
> Answer his questions for him.



Why don't you answer it instead of inviting vermin. Palesinians/Jordanians (same thing) hate Shias more than any other group either way, there's no point in arguing with any of them when it comes to Shiism, Saddam fed you guys too much candy on other people's behalf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

1000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571355147026231298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alienoz_TR you support Turkmen interests you support the PMF ^^.


lool what? You're kidding right? U think they really give a single fvck about their "blood brothers" ? LMAO. 

Where were they when amerli was on the verge of a massacre? Lol

Every one uses a tool for their agenda mate and for turks its their blood line. This way citizens are kept at dark easily. 

Sectarian as always


----------



## 1000

haman10 said:


> lool what? You're kidding right? U think they really give a single fvck about their "blood brothers" ? LMAO.
> 
> Where were they when amerli was on the verge of a massacre? Lol
> 
> *Every one uses a tool for their agenda* mate and for turks its their blood line. This way citizens are kept at dark easily.
> 
> Sectarian as always



Indeed they all use people for their own agenda but i'm pointing it out here, unfortunately though people on PDF are emotional as hell. Everyone burns his ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> No I aren't confused, you don't know how to read well. Niqab was considered mandatory and Quran mentions that but it was done through encouragement. What you personally believe doesn't matter, our religion is not for you to reform. Go become Christian of you want to cherry pick or reform religion.
> 
> Your hadiths don't say that at. Secondly, I'm not hear to listen to about your sect, I already read about it on my own. To me and many Islamic scholars it is misguided sect which has obsession over calling certain humans divine and stating that Sunnis worship sahaba and other nonsense like that. I'm not even sure you understand term divine. Or what's divine. Refuting your beliefs is done intensively and well studied and presented many times. Nobody here needs to refute them. You have abundance of sources to seek debates on these issues that concern you. I am not here to have debate.
> 
> 
> 
> @Rakan.SA
> 
> If you have the patience to deal with him go ahead, lol.


ali rady allah anhu didnt have patience with them and burned them alive! im not better than sayedna ali lol
what is he saying ? please brief me i dont have to time to read his BS
and FYI shia dont have hadith. they need our hadith or otherwise all their hadiths are fabricated.
muslim scholars for years have been asking the shia for one saheeh hadith with all narrators names. just one. until this day i didnt find one. the challenge is still on TV channels and they got a whole program just for shia hadith. phone calls are open. but no major shia scholar dares to call. mainly the callers are shia students. cuz they are young and excited about their religion and what they are studying in unis or hawzat. and thats good cuz that means that young shia student are using their brains and trying to debate. yes they fail to bring one hadith but that will open up their minds and that will leave them asking themselves many questions and thats the goal of the tv program.



1000 said:


> Indeed they all use people for their own agenda but i'm pointing it out here, unfortunately though people on PDF are emotional as hell. Everyone burns his ***.


where did you go yesterday ? i told you. you dont look interested in knowing or understanding.



Alshawi1234 said:


> No offense but if anything, it is you who sounds confused. One sentence you say Niqab shouldn't be forced, another sentence you say and that caliphate should be made through force. Well I don't believe that the Niqab is mandatory in Islam to begin with.
> 
> Second who do you want to start this caliphate, Turkey, Qatar, MB, IS? I don't believe in the authority any if the political caliphates in history. I don't see them as divine or legitimate, that includes the ummayids, Abbasids, ottomans... They were just people who got to rule, nothing more. They ruled over Muslims land, that doesn't make them divine in any way. Some were bad, some were worse.
> 
> Islam has a message. We Muslims Believe that over thousands of years there were divinely guided messengers who called for Allah, they promised of messengers after them until the time came for our prophet Mohammed(s). Our prophet in turn has promised of the mahdi, just as the previous prophets promised for their successors. We believe that only he will bring justice to this world. However our version is a bit off than the Sunni version. We believe the mahdi will come to reunite the Muslims and spread peace. He will be tolerant of other religions and will ally with non-Muslims in instances. He won't be here to kill all the Kuffar, rather to show them the true religion.
> 
> *هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونََ.
> *
> He will return the glory and pride to this nation after it humility, just as the prophet united the tribes of Arabia brought pride at a time which they were the most disgusting civilizations. Sayida Fatima describes to precicly.
> كُنْتُمْ عَلى شَفا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النّارِ، مُذْقَةَ الشّارِبِ، وَنُهْزَةَ الطّامِعِ، وَقُبْسَةَ الْعَجْلانِ، وَمَوْطِئَ الأقْدامِ، تَشْرَبُونَ الطّرْقَ، وَتَقْتاتُونَ الْوَرَقَ، أذِلَّةً خاسِئِينَ، {تَخافُونَ أنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ مِنْ حَوْلِكُمْ}.
> 
> فَأنْقَذَكُمُ اللهُ تَبارَكَ وَتَعالى بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلى الله عليه وآله بَعْدَ اللّتَيّا وَالَّتِي، وَبَعْدَ أنْ مُنِيَ بِبُهَمِ الرِّجالِ وَذُؤْبانِ الْعَرَبِ وَمَرَدَةِ أهْلِ الْكِتابِ، {كُلَّما أوْقَدُوا ناراً لِلْحَرْبِ أطْفَأها اللهُ}، أوْنَجَمَ قَرْنٌ لِلْشَّيْطانِ، وَفَغَرَتْ فَاغِرَةٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَذَفَ أخاهُ في
> 
> 
> As for the Sahaba. We see them as normal people, they are not divine, some of them were good, some bad, and some have change from bad to good and vice versa. We give ourself the Ability to be critical rather than take them as people set on stone. The only things which we see sacred are the Allah, the quran, the prophet, the imams of ahl ul bayt. Everything else is questionalbl. I personally go to the mosque and in some instances don't agree with the sermon of the local shiek. But regardless I am thankful for his effort, at the end he is only a human and is not perfect.
> 
> I take my religous issues from my marji3, I know that he too is not perfect neither, but he has studied long enough to make him more knowledgable of religion than I am. And until Allah decides for the Mahdis times, I keep my relgion to myself and take what I need to pass through the next world. I know that I'm not perfect. And if Allah wanted all of us to be perfect than no one is ever going to heaven. In fact there is nothing in my faith that suggest all non-Muslims go to hell, I believe that is a bidaa. There are many good people who are ill-informed or simply don't know the message of Islam, that doesn't mean they all go to hell.
> 
> IS is a big calamity which has Come upon this nation. They are trying to bring judgment day down to earth, they decide who lives and who dies, they decide whose muslim and who's Kaffer, they are Kharijites. Don't let their prayer, quran reading or tongues fool you, for the Kharijites were known as the "hafadhat alquran" and they had the foreheads marked from prayer, yet that didn't save them from misguidence.


all what you said is an excuse for you to feel comfortable with the fabricated religion you believe in. its not a salad plate. and being lazy isnt an excuse infront of Allah on the day of judgment. especially if you are spending many hours marketing your fabricated religion and ideas on the internet. tell me who is your imam or marje. ?
lets not debate on small issues i want to debate you on the basics of islam. on the most important pillar of islam which is tawheed. if your tawheed is wrong nothing else matters

dont talk about small issues. come lets debate what shia says about the quran. and how its fabricated ? what it says about tawheed and they make companions with Allah. lets talk about their books and fatwa and fabricated stories. lets talk about the prophets companions who spread islam with the prophet. if the majority of his companions are kuffar then how do we have islam today ? everything we know about islam is from the quran and the rest is from hadith. without the companions who told us those hadith how are your praying today ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Imam Ali didn't burn anyone alive. Some sources say that Ali burned people who insisted that Ali himself was god, but that has been refuted and proven wrong, no such thing happened nor did such people exist during imam Ali's time. Besides that doesn't even sound logical.

As for the Hadith. We use sunni Hadith for a few reasons. We have our own books and sources, but we never claim to have a 100% sahih book as you do. The only such book we have is the Quran. Using sunni hadith stand as evidence against you since it's in your own books. Shias were always targeted and many of the shia books were lost throughout history because of the war waged against them.

As for a sahih Hadith, that challenge is a joke on you. The fact that you make a "challenge" is ridiculous. Your hate is quite evident and in pretty sure it won't go away with fulfilling that "challenge". I posted it and it was removed. But if you want than search for "حديث السلسة الذهبية".

Lol I could tell you watched too much wesal. There are both sunni and shia sources which say the Quran isn't complete, why do you take the shia side and ignore the sunni sources? Besides these sources are weak and not taken into consideration by either side. Don't be throwing rocks when your house is glass.

As for the Sahaba, they aren't perfect. We don't say anything against them other than what sunni historians mention.

Some of these Sahaba are an example for IS.


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> where did you go yesterday ? i told you. you dont look interested in knowing or understanding.



Your responses are useless, decided to quit


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Your responses are useless, decided to quit


LOOOOOL WTH ?! HAHAHA OMG i didnt even start. all i said choose a topic and a place so we can START the debate.
its ok iv seen 1000s like you over the year. its just funny the excuses you come up to run away from debates. 
i was man enough and told you il gove you all the time and effort. even if it took me days. but you are a coward and liar. you are not worth my time anymore. 
you will always find muslims like me chasing you into every hall you go into and hide. lol


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> LOOOOOL WTH ?! HAHAHA OMG i didnt even start. all i said choose a topic and a place so we can START the debate.
> its ok iv seen 1000s like you over the year. its just funny the excuses you come up to run away from debates.
> i was man enough and told you il gove you all the time and effort. even if it took me days. but you are a coward and liar. you are not worth my time anymore.
> you will always find muslims like me chasing you into every hall you go into and hide. lol



I started a topic, your reply



> you are wrong about saudi. again you dnt live here *so stop talking* about things you dont know. your making yourself look like a fool.



You can't even write 1 normal sentence to start with, waste of effort.

You see @Mosamania knows how to write a normal sentence, but there's not much coming from him either when it comes to a certain topic. Go watch Wesal instead.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Locals in Iraq report of seeing a B-52*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> I started a topic, your reply
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even write 1 normal sentence to start with, waste of effort.
> 
> You see @Mosamania knows how to write a normal sentence, but there's not much coming from him either when it comes to a certain topic. Go watch Wesal instead.


LOOL it hurts you looking like a fool so you turn it personal. you cant read arabic as you said yourself! again every time you talk you look like a fool. haha
i told you choose a topic and stick to it. it was too much for you to handle. dirty snakes like you cant stick to one topic cuz you know you will end up looking like a fool as usual. so you keep your topics general and you jump from one topic to another when you are cornered.
wesal wahhabi takfiri are all words you like to hide behind. we give you a chance to expose us you run away.
keep running away cuz muslims like me will make it hard for rats like you to live. especially those in syria lebanon iraq iran and yemen. its hunting time


----------



## Rakan.SA

Alshawi1234 said:


> Imam Ali didn't burn anyone alive. Some sources say that Ali burned people who insisted that Ali himself was god, but that has been refuted and proven wrong, no such thing happened nor did such people exist during imam Ali's time. Besides that doesn't even sound logical.
> 
> As for the Hadith. We use sunni Hadith for a few reasons. We have our own books and sources, but we never claim to have a 100% sahih book as you do. The only such book we have is the Quran. Using sunni hadith stand as evidence against you since it's in your own books. Shias were always targeted and many of the shia books were lost throughout history because of the war waged against them.
> 
> As for a sahih Hadith, that challenge is a joke on you. The fact that you make a "challenge" is ridiculous. Your hate is quite evident and in pretty sure it won't go away with fulfilling that "challenge". I posted it and it was removed. But if you want than search for "حديث السلسة الذهبية".
> 
> Lol I could tell you watched too much wesal. There are both sunni and shia sources which say the Quran isn't complete, why do you take the shia side and ignore the sunni sources? Besides these sources are weak and not taken into consideration by either side. Don't be throwing rocks when your house is glass.
> 
> As for the Sahaba, they aren't perfect. We don't say anything against them other than what sunni historians mention.
> 
> Some of these Sahaba are an example for IS.


he did. go ask you shia scholars. 
the fact that you use sunni hadith is enough to destroy your man made religion. the science of hadith is why islam is still pure as allah said and promised in the quran.
no muslim is a muslim if he says the quran isnt complete. even if my own father and mother said that il tell them you are kuffar. we have no excuse and we dont tolerate such things


as for your master khalid bin alwaleed. the killer of kuffar romans and persians. the prophet called him saif allah almaslool
as for the video you do what christians and jews do to attack islam and you cut and fabricate videos. know the true story.
you dont know the incident you fool or what happened and as i said you can only argue with us muslims in things that has nothing with the basics of islam and tawheed. so like a snake you choose dumb topics and stories to run away.
i told you there is no point of debating you. war is the answer. we have to put an end to this. inshallah soon.

learn the basics of al-rewaya books you dumb ape and stop arguing about stories. start debating if shia are muslims according to their books. not what we muslims say.
zaka is the 4th pillar of islam. and it was during the redda time. after the death of the prophet peace be upon him. now listen and learn from muslims the true stories. and how the science of hadith is strong in islam. not like shia. who use christian and jews tactics

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Serpentine

These 4 apes blew up themselves north of Samarra, you know these monkeys are getting desperate when they have increased number of suicide bombing so much, it's the last resort before drowning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

iraqs president welcomes any help from ISIS in a press conference with iranian foreign minister


----------



## Full Moon

No one is going to convince "the convinced" ! This is a master piece Article published more than 10 years ago. I will post in in the Arabic Coffee Shop as well in case it gets deleted here.
*

الصراع المذهبي 
خالص جلبي*​
في النقاش الذي كان يدور بين جيمس سواكرت القس الأمريكي و(أحمد ديدات) الشيخ الهندي كان يحاول كل منهما أن يثبت للآخر أن دينه خطأ. فأما سواكرت فقال لقد سألت الشيخ قبل دخول القاعة عن عدد النساء اللواتي بحوزته. وأما ديدات فقد استخرج نصاً من العهد القديم وقال أتحدى سواكرت أن يقرأ هذا النص ولسوف أعطيه مائة دولار إن قرأ النص. فقام سواكرت بقراءة النص وقال إن مال هذا الشيخ من دول البترول ونحن أولى بالمال لإعطائه للجمعيات المسيحية. وفي النهاية طلب سواكرت من ديدات أن يسمح له بمناظرة علنية في بلده كما دعاه إلى أمريكا. إلا أن ديدات قال له إن هذا يحتاج لتأشيرة دخول وهي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله. وهو جواب قد يخدم أي قضية سوى أن يكون جواباً. كان الاثنان يحركان قضايا قديمة بكلمات جديدة والدخول إلى غابة مليئة بالغيلان. 

وفي يوم تناقش أمامي طبيبان حول مريض هل كانت مشكلته في الزايدة أو الكولون فاختلفا واشتدا في الخلاف وفي اليوم التالي جاء كل واحد ومعه أكداس من الكتب والمراجع ليثبت وجهة نظره فلم يحصدا من النقاش سوى الكراهية وقاطعا بعضهما وحاولت أن أقرب بينهما فعييت. 

وجوهر المسألة أن الخلافات لا تحلها الكتب ولا تنفع فيها كل الأدلة العقلية والنقلية. وما يفعله كل فريق في العادة هو البرهنة على حجته ولو افتقدت كل حجة. فالمسألة نفسية قبل أن تكون أكاديمية. ويبقى حب الحقيقة أمر صعب المنال ويحتاج لجهاد نفسي طويل وهو قريب من المستحيل وهو ما يفسر خلاف البشر الأزلي. 

واعتبر المؤرخ (توينبي) أن المؤرخين أميل لتوضيح آراء الجماعات التي يكدحون في محيطها منهم إلى تصحيح تلك الآراء. وكل منا متحيز وقد يكون أقلنا تحيزا من ينتبه لنفسه أنه متحيز. 

وأنا أتعجب من الجدل العقيم الذي يدور في المحطات الفضائية حينما يحتجون أن أمريكا وبريطانيا تكيلان بمكيالين. ولو كان الأمر للعرب لكالوا بثلاثة. وعندما كان الخليفة هارون الرشيد في بغداد يلعب بالمسبحة وأقدار الأمم وهو يقول للغمامة أمطري حيث شئت فسيأتيني خراجك. فإن هذه الجملة نعتبرها تراثاً إسلامياً يستحق التدريس في المناهج. ولا يخطر في بالنا أشلاء الجماهير التي تقدم هذا الخراج للسلطان. 
وفي يوم تناقش أزهريان، واحد سلفي وآخر صوفي، وامتد النقاش بينهما وفي النهاية بقي كل منهما كما كان واعترف الصوفي لاحقاً أنه اقتنع بحجة خصمه ولكنه كابر. ولم ينقص الكافرين الحجة البينة ولكن جحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا. 

وروى لي رجل من حزب التحرير الإسلامي أن المعتقل ضمه مع آخر شيوعي فتناقشا لمدة عشرة أيام ولم يستريحا إلا لتناول الطعام والنوم. وفي النهاية بحت الحناجر فلم يستطيعا النطق ومتابعة النقاش. 

وفي يوم اجتمعت بشاب من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكانت مجلة «الدعوة» تتحدث عن الثورة الإيرانية بشيء من الريبة فحاولت أن أناقش الرجل، ولكن ساعتين من النقاش أقنعتني أن لا أناقش حزبيا في حياتي وهي نصيحتي للجميع. 

وفي يوم ناقشت معجبا بكتابات سيد قطب وذكرت له أن هناك استطراداً أدبياً في كتاباته وأن 6000 صفحة من الظلال يمكن ضغطها في 200 صفحة، فكان جوابه أن كلماته مثل قوانين الفيزياء ونجوم السماء لا يمكن الاستغناء عن كلمة منها. قلت له ولكنه يصف الليل بست صفات، قال وما المانع ويمكن وصفه بست عشرة صفة؟ 
وفي يوم اجتمع صوفي مع شيوعي فكان الأول يتحدث عن آداب الحضرة والثاني عن فائض القيمة ولم تكن اللغة حاجزاً بينهما فالاثنان يتكلمان بلسان عربي مبين ولكن موجة الحديث مختلفة فكان حديثهما حديث الطرشان. 

ويروى عن اثنين من الطرشان انهما اجتمعا فسأل الأول الثاني: إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ قال الثاني: إلى السينما. قال الأول: ولكن ظننتك ذاهباً إلى السينما. قال الثاني: لا والله أنا ذاهب للسينما. وبعد ساعة اجتمعا في صالة السينما فأشار كل منهما إلى أذنه. 

وفي حرب الخليج الثانية احتشد مؤتمران لمناقشة الأزمة ضما نخبة فقهاء الأمة، كان الأول في جدة والثاني في بغداد فلم تحل النصوص أو الفقهاء المشكلة بل حلتها أمريكا بدون نصوص وفقهاء. 

وفي معركة صفين رفع الأمويون المصحف على رؤوس الرماح طلبا للتحكيم وآخر ما كان يفكر فيه الفريق الأموي القرآن، ولم يكن المقصود من القرآن الحقيقة بل التقاط الأنفاس لمتابعة خطف السلطة. والتاريخ يروي لنا بسخرية أن الذي فاز لم يكن أعدل القوم وأنزههم. وما زال تاريخنا مسلسل محموم دموي من قنص السلطة على الطريقة الأموية. وكل من فكر في حل المشكلة استعار السيف الأموي، فلم تزدد الأمور إلا خبالاً والأوضاع إلا نكساً. ولم يتمكن أحد من إعادة الحياة الراشدية واعتماد آلية نقل السلطة السلمي إلا عندما أشرقت الشمس من مغربها عبر الأطلنطي فبدأنا نسمع لأول مرة أن بوش يمضي ويأتي كلينتون بدون معركة صفين ووقعة الجمل. 

وفي ألمانيا استقبلني منذ لحظات وصولي الأولى جماعة شهود يهوه وهم فريق من المسيحيين وكلمة يهوه هي الله عندهم وبذلوا أقصى جهد ممكن في التبشير وهدايتي إلى مذهبهم وظنوا أنني صيد ثمين ولكن تبين أن حجم السمكة كان اكبر من شباكهم. ومن أحسن من ناقش مسائل الصراع المذهبي عالم الاجتماع العراقي علي الوردي الذي كان يضحك على الشيعة والسنة ثم على نفسه في النهاية. 
وفي يوم فكرت بالصراع الشيعي السني حول خلافة علي رضى الله عنه فقلت في نفسي سائلاً: لو أن علياً ولي الأمر فما هو السيناريو المحتمل بعده؟ أن يأتي ابنه ثم ابن ابنه وهذا سوف يدخلنا النظام الملكي. 

وما زال الشيعة والسنة يتخاصمون حول ولاية علي مع أن القرآن يقول «تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون». كمن يتناقش حول طرق (الزهراوي) في معالجة أمهات الدم ولم يطلع على كل تطور جراحة الأوعية الدموية. وهو نموذج يجعل المطلع يأسف والعدو يشمت وهو يشير إلى توقفنا في مربع الزمن. والسؤال الكبير أي فائدة لنا لو أثبتنا أن عمرا كان متآمرا أو أن حديث الغدير كان صحيحاً. فلم يبق اليوم على ظهر الأرض أموي أو خارجي وإن بقي شيعي يبحث عبثا عن مخاصمة أموي. كما يفعل اليهود بقتال روما وتيطس ولم يبق هادريان وتراجان. 

إن معالجة أمراض قديمة بأدوات فشلت تجربتها يعني التخلص من كل المسلمات القديمة وفتح كليات طب جديدة تناسب حل المشاكل بأدوات جديدة وترك التاريخ موعظة للمتقين ودليلاً على رحلة تطور الإنسان وأن آباءنا لم يكونوا خير البرية. 

واليوم تضم أوربا المتحدة الكاثوليك والبروتستانت والأرثوذكس ولكن لا أحد يرجع إلى كالفن وبطريرك الشرق ولا يحكم يوحنا الثالث أكثر من كيلومتر مربع لحسن الحظ. أما نحن فمازلنا مثل الصرب مجمدين في مربع الزمن. وإذا كان الصرب مجمدين عند معركة (أمسل فيلد) عام 1389 فنحن مجمدون أبعد منهم وعيوننا تحدق على معركة صفين قبل 1400 سنة. 

يصف ابن كثير معركة صفين بأن القوم «اقتتلوا بالرماح حتى تقصفت وبالنبال حتى فنيت وبالسيوف حتى تحطمت ثم صاروا إلى أن تقاتلوا بالأيدي والرمي بالحجارة والتراب في الوجوه وتعاضوا بالأسنان». وكان أشد القتال ليلة الهرير ما يذكر بهرير القطط حيث استمر طول الليل حتى شروق الشمس وقتل من الفريقين «فيما ذكره غير واحد سبعون ألفاً. خمسة وأربعون ألفاً من أهل الشام، وخمسة وعشرون ألفاً من أهل العراق» وهو رقم يذكر بمعركة كربلاء خمسة بين العراق وإيران فقد قتل ستون ألف شاب بقدر النسبة السابقة. ويذكر ابن كثير أنه كان من القتلى «25 بدرياً مع بلال» وهو أكثر ممن قتل من الصحابة في معركة بدر. وامتدت فترة القتال 77 يوماً خاض فيها القوم تسعين زحفاً. وقال الزهري إنه كان يدفن في القبر الواحد خمسون نفساً. 

جمعت الأجمة يوماً حصاناً ووزة فضحكت الوزة من الحصان وقالت له أنا خير منك خلقني الله أحمل صفات الطيور والسمك. نظر الحصان إليها باستخفاف وقال أيتها المخلوقة أمثلي تعيرين فلا مشيك مشي ولا تزيد سباحتك عن عبث. ولكن انظري إلى عضلاتي ورشاقتي التي مجَّدها الأبطال. أنا الحصان الرائع من قهر بي الهكسوس الحضارة الفرعونية وهزم به المغول إمبراطوريات الأرض ودمر بي الإسبان ممالك أمريكا الوسطى. وكانت أثناء هذا الحديث قبرة تسمع الحديث بينهما فقالت لهما:أنا فيَّ من الخصال ما أتفوق به عليكما جميعا فصعق الاثنان من مائة صفة ترويها القبرة عن نفسها. وأثناء هذا سمع الضبع حديث الثلاثة فقال أنا من اختلفت قوائمه وفاحت رائحته وأسناني تطحن الحجر ويخافني الطير والبشر. 

وهكذا فمن أراد التفاخر اكتشف الكثير. ومن أراد كشف الأخطاء عثر على أكثر. ولكن العين عادة لا ترى بل الدماغ. وأعظم شيء يتحلى به المرء نقد ذاته. والشيطان قديما قال عن نفسه أنا خير منه ولكن آدم قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فهذا هو سر تفوق الإنسان.​


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> iraqs president welcomes any help from ISIS in a press conference with iranian foreign minister



He's not the president.

What's wrong with help though ? didn't you need help for every armed conflict you had ? 1979 mosque seizure, 1991, war with Houthis.

Abadi welcomed help from the Arab states as well but they barely do anything but some late donations. The UAE deployed forces in Afghanistan, I wonder why can't they and the so-called extremely good Jordanian ground forces deploy ground forces to take part in the war on IS ? They follow the US with every step, nothing is done alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> He's not the president.
> 
> What's wrong with help though ? didn't you need help for every armed conflict you had ? 1979 mosque seizure, 1991, war with Houthis.
> 
> Abadi welcomed help from the Arab states as well but they barely do anything but some late donations. The UAE deployed forces in Afghanistan, I wonder why can't they and the so-called extremely good Jordanian ground forces deploy ground forces to take part in the war on IS ? They follow the US with every step, nothing is done alone.


saudi offered iraq help in attacking ISIS iraq refused saudi jets to inter their air space. saudi said that the coalition forces is a waste of time cuz countries like iraq and iran dont want help from GCC countries. so they end up with 2 completely separated forces one working in syria and other working in iraq. not even information or intelligence can be shared! what kind of a joke is that ?!
so if you really have brains who is the problem here ?!


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> saudi offered iraq help in attacking ISIS iraq refused saudi jets to inter their air space.



Abadi already responded on that saying if he allows any regional state he will have to allow the other regional states as well. Than you'll have Iran-Turkey-Arab in the airspace with each it's own interest, that'll bring trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> Abadi already responded on that saying if he allows any regional state he will have to allow the other regional states as well. Than you'll have Iran-Turkey-Arab in the airspace with each it's own interest, that'll bring trouble.



@Rakan.SA seems to have permanent brain damage from watching Wesal and Safa.  How he's claiming that Shias are Kuffar and don't believe in the quran. 

Hopeless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Abadi already responded on that saying if he allows any regional state he will have to allow the other regional states as well. Than you'll have Iran-Turkey-Arab in the airspace with each it's own interest, that'll bring trouble.


yeah but there is not trouble in iranian jets flying next to american. i thought they were enemies!
or maybe cuz iraq and iran are cleansing sunni cities. they are killing and dropping bombs on muslims day and night. just like what bashar is doing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> yeah but there is not trouble in iranian jets flying next to american. i thought they were enemies!
> or maybe cuz iraq and iran are cleansing sunni cities. they are killing and dropping bombs on muslims day and night. just like what bashar is doing



The only involvement of the Iranian air force were 2 F-4's on the Iraq-Iran border towns in Diyala province. They cannot advance deep into Iraqi airspace as the coalition air forces won't allow that.

Yes cleansing cities from IS terrorists, bombs is what IS is specialized in. They kill more Muslims in iraq than anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

I'm sorry, I'm not buying that BS rakan, 

So what did imam Ali tell them, "you either say I'm not god or I burn you". Why would anyone in sane mind insist on getting burnt? The entire event is a hoax made up just like the myth of ibn saba. These were ummayids innovations as part of their propaganda war against the Shia at the time. 

As for Malik ibn nuwayra. He was a man of honor and trust from southern Iraq. He was a sahabi and the prophet entrusted him and gave him authority to distribute and act with the zakat money. Now whether Khalid killed him for his wife or not, that doesn't justify for boiling his head and eating nor does it justify raping a Muslim widow. Khalid and similar "Sahaba" are why IS exists today. He was know for his brutality and execution if prisoners. 

In one instance these "Muslim" armies attacked one town in modern day Iran, the locals offered to surrender in exchange for their safety, yet all the men of the town were killed off by the so called "Islamic" army with exception of one man. That was after a promise was made, yet the corrupt genocidal leaders wanted the booty and couldn't take it without genocide. 

But people who are willing to kill of their own prophets family, I don't expect much from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Many of the people that we are intensely talking about here have gone and vanished. Yet, we kill ourselves over debating the tiny aspects of their lives. At some moments, the whole Middle East looks to me like a huge load of garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571734965181915136
@Alshawi1234 the coalition isn't providing any support in Tikrit are they ?


----------



## Serpentine

Many people in this forum support Daesh-bags in heart, even if they say they don't support them verbally. Because they are fighting 'evil Shias' and that makes those people no different than Daesh-bags themselves. That's why you don't see them bashing IS clearly without any precondition and without bashing those who fight Daesh-bags.



1000 said:


> @Alshawi1234 the coalition isn't providing any support in Tikrit are they ?



I also read from a reliable source that the fake coalition refused to take part in Tikrit operation and also unconfirmed reports that only Iranian and Iraqi air force are providing air cover. Let the coalition bomb some random desert hill near Kobani and Erbil claiming they have killed 'tens' of Daesh without any proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571734965181915136
> @Alshawi1234 the coalition isn't providing any support in Tikrit are they ?



No air support for PMF as it isn't in their interest. They haven't even been serious with preventing massacres again Sunni tribes. They only protect the Kurds mostly. They dont want to see any quick victories and want to keep a "balance", no one group gets too strong.


----------



## Falcon29

Full Moon said:


> Many of the people that we are intensely talking about here have gone and vanished. Yet, we kill ourselves over debating the tiny aspects of their lives. At some moments, the whole Middle East looks to me like a huge load of garbage.



ME looks like garbage, then we should do something about it. First step is to defeat this sect which hates our guts and is killing us everywhere they are and spreading kufr. Then after that happens we'll for sure be attacked by West. Which is part of Malahim Al Kubra.

احنا قدها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Alshawi1234 said:


> @Rakan.SA seems to have permanent brain damage from watching Wesal and Safa.  How he's claiming that Shias are Kuffar and don't believe in the quran.
> 
> Hopeless.






















and this lier is a bit modest he says al mahdy quran is complete but it will come back reorganized. meaning the ayat will change its place. when you do that you change the meaning and change Allahs word.






here is an explanation. and have in mind those are well known scholars. you keep attacking wesal tv cuz all it do is expose your fabricated religion. when i hold your book and read it out loud why does that worry you ?! thats what wesal is doing.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Lol whatever floats your boat buddy. Anyways back to the actual topic. 


Kata'ib Hezbollah heading to take part in the Sallahiddin operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Serpentine why did you give @Falcon29 and me a negative rating?!
@WebMaster @Horus do you want to control this guy or what ? im not going to repeat this 1000 times. dont make this personal and take him off your team cuz he is acting like a child



Alshawi1234 said:


> Lol whatever floats your boat buddy. Anyways back to the actual topic.
> 
> 
> Kata'ib Hezbollah heading to take part in the Sallahiddin operations.


floats my boat ?! haha again you ran away and didnt even listen to your own scholars lol coward


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mosamania said:


> No it doesn't. These 500 serve the purpose of propaganda. These 500 (notice a nice round number) will disappear soon. Not as in killed, but will just be that, 500 for people like you to gobble up.


Ok, why you can't see more than what you want to see? all you want to see is a sectarian war. That's why haterd like you can't see some Sunnis who fed up of your sectarianism and decided to fight your gangs.

BTW, your regime will never prevail of their seek to gather Sunnis around them as a Sunni protecetors no Legitimacy for the terrorism supporters and the sectarian No. regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Rakan.SA said:


> @Serpentine why did you give @Falcon29 a negative rating
> @WebMaster @Horus do you want to control this guy or what ? im not going to repeat this 1000 times. dont make this personal and take him off your team cuz he is acting like a child



Posts with below standard quality and those that violate forum rules deserve negative ratings and infractions.

I think it was even the first time that I used negative rating feature on this forum, so guess who's acting like a child.

Well deserved btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Rakan.SA said:


> @Serpentine why did you give @Falcon29 a negative rating
> @WebMaster @Horus do you want to control this guy or what ? im not going to repeat this 1000 times. dont make this personal and take him off your team cuz he is acting like a child
> 
> 
> floats my boat ?! haha again you ran away and didnt even listen to your own scholars lol coward



Because it was garbage post, pitting one sect against the other.
The more you post, increasingly you are revealing yourself as a closet ISIS-supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> Posts with below standard quality and those that violate forum rules deserve negative ratings and infractions.
> 
> I think it was even the first time that I used negative rating feature on this forum, so guess who's acting like a child.
> 
> Well deserved btw.


standards ?! lol you keep backing up your pals then you say standards. what do you think im fool ?! one more time and il make it personal 

@WebMaster @Horus you wanna deal with this guy ? 

@ResurgentIran is that the new thing now ? anyone against you is an ISIS supporter ? lol nice try. i guess it makes you feel safe and comfortable while you live in your bubble lol


----------



## Alshawi1234

Raq an the Shia view on the quran is clear, I don't need youtube videos to prove anything. I could say the same and bring Sunni hadiths of the quran not being complete. But I'm a bit over that. I don't have the time nor will to debate these issues, neither is this the right thread or forum to be debating about these issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> Posts with below standard quality and those that violate forum rules deserve negative ratings and infractions.
> 
> I think it was even the first time that I used negative rating feature on this forum, so guess who's acting like a child.
> 
> Well deserved btw.


your pic is below standards.. he is a terrorist and was involved in the killing of Syrian civilians



Alshawi1234 said:


> Raq an the Shia view on the quran is clear, I don't need youtube videos to prove anything. I could say the same and bring Sunni hadiths of the quran not being complete. But I'm a bit over that. I don't have the time nor will to debate these issues, neither is this the right thread or forum to be debating about these issues.


you brought up the topic. i told you guys chose the time and place. plus those are top shia scholars. well known. so no one is making things up.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Lol ok buddy, you got what you want now you can screw off. Go to the local Saudi threads instead. But that doesn't change anything about the Shia view of the quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Alshawi1234 said:


> Lol ok buddy, you got what you want now you can screw off. Go to the local Saudi threads instead. But that doesn't change anything about the Shia view of the quran.


i know cuz i posted the shia view of the quran.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Do you really this will go unavenged?


Bro let be honest who would revenge and help to revenge.

Bro these cowards did what they did because they know we have clerics that will stand against any revenge they know we have leaders that will stand against that they just know we are harmless if you depend on alamery and alkhazaaly even those two wont do any thing without the support of clerics now they made that move because of the fatwa without it trust me nothing would happen.

you pray that we get a mad leader that wont rest untill the full revenge and let these animals shocked for decades.

these cowards think one thousand time before they do any thing against Israel because they know well the Israelis will flatten their cities with the ground what you expect from bedo more than Treachery and backstabing.

That's why the prophet PBUH never fought the others he focused on them to protect his state.

Even the Quran mentioned their hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Malik Alashter said:


> That's why the prophet PBUH never fought the others he focused on them to protect his state.
> 
> Even the Quran mentioned their hypocrisy.


i like how you interpret things in islam just to make you feel more safe and comfortable. please continue id like to understand more. dont feel shy
although im from one of the tribes that first stood with the prophit peace be upon him. and he blessed this tribe. and although my mother is from ahlu-albait. but i think you understand historical islamic facts and tribal history more than we do.
please enlighten us with your knowledge


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Some of these Sahaba are an example for IS.



This rotten shit is their scholar no wonder oir region in chaos.



Rakan.SA said:


> all what you said is an excuse for you to feel comfortable with the fabricated religion you believe in.


It's not his relgion been fabricated it's yours the one that been fabricated you ignorant follow sahaba while him follow Ahlul bayt. No doubt that Ahlul bayt most knowlegeable than your sahaba that commit all kind of crimes even the prophet said that none of them will be rescued only few as many as the lost camels! that means not more than 3-9 of them will be saved the rest going to hell no doubt.



Rakan.SA said:


> floats my boat ?! haha again you ran away and didnt even listen to your own scholars lol coward


He didn't ran away but you like a parrot you wont believe if I post now proves about the Tahreef in your books would you? No you wouldn't because simply you have no brain I can post many from your books but go ahead and open a thread dedicated to that then we will see Now until then STFU and leave our section otherwise I know how to troll bedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Malik Alashter said:


> This rotten shit is their scholar no wonder oir region in chaos.
> 
> 
> It's not his relgion been fabricated it's yours the one that been fabricated you ignorant follow sahaba while him follow Ahlul bayt. No doubt that Ahlul bayt most knowlegeable than your sahaba that commit all kind of crimes even the prophet said that none of them will be rescued only few as many as the lost camels! that means not more than 3-9 of them will be saved the rest going to hell no doubt.
> 
> He didn't ran away but you like a parrot you wont believe if I post now proves about the Tahreef in your books would you? No you wouldn't because simply you have no brain I can post many from your books but go ahead and open a thread dedicated to that then we will see Now until then STFU and leave our section otherwise I know how to troll bedo.


i posted videos of your scholars thats not enough ?! come on show me what you got. lol
plus what is this followed the sahaba and ahlu albait nonsense ?! they are all muslims! whats worng with your head ?!
you fool separated them and turned it into soccer teams lol 
show this video to the biggest imam you know i dare him deny a word. take it to khamenaei or sistani or who ever you want. you dont know ahlu albait. you dont know who they married. specially the prophet peace be upon him and abu bakr omar othman and ali rady allah anhum. those all married from each other and named their children after each other.
you dont know these names and you say you follow ahlu albait ?! 
5000 dollars if you prove this clip wrong


----------



## Mosamania

Malik Alashter said:


> This rotten shit is their scholar no wonder oir region in chaos.
> 
> 
> It's not his relgion been fabricated it's yours the one that been fabricated you ignorant follow sahaba while him follow Ahlul bayt. No doubt that Ahlul bayt most knowlegeable than your sahaba that commit all kind of crimes even the prophet said that none of them will be rescued only few as many as the lost camels! that means not more than 3-9 of them will be saved the rest going to hell no doubt.
> 
> He didn't ran away but you like a parrot you wont believe if I post now proves about the Tahreef in your books would you? No you wouldn't because simply you have no brain I can post many from your books but go ahead and open a thread dedicated to that then we will see Now until then STFU and leave our section otherwise I know how to troll bedo.



And you blame US of being sectarian. Yeah only Sunnis can be sectarian, Shias can never be sectarian at all. Because Shias are on the right side so their is no sectarianism that can ever come from Shia right? When Rakan said sectarian sh1t I lashed out on him, and you and your ilk are as sectarian if not more than he is. I believe in Justice pure and simple, I don't play favourites and if that means being hated by both sides all the more reason impetus for me to know that I am on the right side.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Rakan.SA said:


> i posted videos of your scholars thats not enough ?! come on show me what you got. lol
> plus what is this followed the sahaba and ahlu albait nonsense ?! they are all muslims! whats worng with your head ?!
> you fool separated them and turned it into soccer teams lol
> show this video to the biggest imam you know i dare him deny a word. take it to khamenaei or sistani or who ever you want. you dont know ahlu albait. you dont know who they married. specially the prophet peace be upon him and abu bakr omar othman and ali rady allah anhum. those all married from each other and named their children after each other.
> you dont know these names and you say you follow ahlu albait ?!
> 5000 dollars if you prove this clip wrong


First of all this guy is a big liar.
second read here to kow the real relationship between ahlul bayt and your sahaba.

فقد اخرج عدة من الحفاظ منهم البخاري في صحيحه قال : (( ..... فوجدت فاطمة على أبي بكر في ذلك فهجرته فلم تكلمه حتى توفيت وعاشت بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ستة أشهر فلما توفيت دفنها زوجها علي ليلا ولم يؤذن بها أبا بكر وصلى عليها وكان لعلي من الناس وجه حياة فاطمة فلما توفيت استنكر علي وجوه الناس فالتمس مصالحة أبي بكر ومبايعته ولم يكن يبايع تلك الأشهر فأرسل إلى أبي بكر أن ائتنا ولا يأتنا أحد معك كراهية لمحضر عمر فقال عمر ...... 

فكيف يسمي أسماء أبناءه باسم عمر وهو يكره محضر عمر وكيف هناك حالة مودة وهو يكره محضره , وكيف هناك حالة مودة بينه وبين أبو بكر وطلبوا مصالحتهم فان كانت مودة فلا حاجة إلى المصالحة . 

بل وقد ذكرت أحاديث على لسان عمر بان الإمام علي عليه السلام كان يرى ابو بكر غادر آثم خائن كاذب وبعد ذلك يرى عمر غادر آثم خائن كاذب فقد اخرج عدة من الحفاظ منهم مسلم في صحيحه قال (( ...فلما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو بكر أنا ولي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجتئما تطلب ميراثك من ابن أخيك ويطلب هذا ميراث امرأته من أبيها فقال أبو بكر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما نورث ما تركنا صدقة ) فرأيتماه كاذبا آثما غادرا خائنا والله يعلم إنه لصادق بار راشد تابع للحق ثم توفي أبو بكر وأنا ولي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولي أبا بكر فرأيتماني كاذبا آثما غادرا خائنا والله يعلم إني بار راشد تابع للحق .... ))]

فكيف هناك مودة وهو كما اعترف عمر إنه يرى أبو بكر بهذه النعوت والآن يرى عمر بهذه النعوت فأين المودة المزعومة ؟
ونرى انه بمجرد أن بايع الناس الإمام علي عليه السلام خرجوا لقتال الإمام عليه السلام فقد خرجت السيدة عائشة وطلحة والزبير والمغيرة ومعاوية وعبيد الله بن عمر وغيرهم من الصحابة لقتال الإمام علي عليه السلام بالرغم من انه كان الخليفة الشرعي ولا يجوز الخروج على الخليفة والسلطان .

فقد اخرج عدة من الحفاظ منهم الطبراني بالأوسط بسند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال الستة إلا فلفلة وهو ثقة قال : حدثنا أحمد قال حدثنا عبيد الله عن زيد بن أبى أنيسة عن عمرو بن مرة عن فلفلة الجعفي قال كنا عند حذيفة فقال له بعضنا حدثنا يا أبا عبد الله ما سمعت من رسول الله قال : لو فعلت لرجمتموني فقلنا سبحان الله نحن نفعل ذلك بك قال أرأيتم لو حدثتكم أن بعض أمهاتكم تأتيكم فيكتيبة كثير عددها شديد بأسها تقاتلكم أكنتم مصدقي قالوا سبحان الله ومن يصدق بها فقال حذيفة أتتكم الحميراء في كتيبة تسوقها أعلاجها من حيث تسوق وجوههم ثم قام فدخل مخدعا له[] .

هنا الصحابي الجليل حذيفة قد تلقى أخبار الفتن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كما في صحيح مسلم وقد نقل عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وان السيدة عائشة خرجت على رأس العسكر تقاتل الإمام علي عليه السلام كما في الرواية ويقود الجيش الأعلاج[] .

وقد اخرج عدة من الحفاظ وبألفاظ مختلفة منهم ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب قال : حدثنا سعيد بن نصر ، قال حدثنا قاسم بن أصبغ ، قال حدثنا محمد بن وضّاح ، قال حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ، حدثنا وكيع ، عن عصام بن قدامة ، عن عكرمة ، عن ابن عباس ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه (وآله) وسلم : (( أيتكن صاحبة الجمل الأدبب ، يقتل حولها خلق كثير ، وتنجو بعد ماكادت[])) .

قال ابن عبد البر : وهذا الحديث من أعلام نبوته صلى الله عليه (وآله) وسلم ، وعصام بن قدامة ثقة ، وسائر الإسناد أشهر من أن يحتاج إلى ذكره .[6]

وقد اخرج الإمام احمد في مسنده قال : حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ، قال حدثنا شعبة ، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، عن قيس بن أبي حازم :
(( أنّ عائشة قالت : لما أتت على الحوأب ، سمعت نباح الكلاب ، فقالت : ما أظنني إلا راجعة ، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه (وآله) وسلم قال لنا : أيتكن تنبح عليها كلاب الحوأب؟ فقال لها الزبير : ترجعين عسى الله عز وجل أن يصلح بك بين الناس)) .[7]
قال الحافظ ابن كثير الدمشقي في تاريخه : وهذا الإسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجوه .[8]

واخرج الإمام احمد في مسنده قال : حدثنا يحي ، عن إسماعيل ، حدثنا قيس ، قال : (( لما أقبلت عائشة بلغت مياه بني عامر ليلاً نبحت الكلاب ، قالت : أي ماء هذا؟ قالوا : ماء الحوأب ، قالت : ما أظنني إلا راجعة ، فقال بعض من كان معها ، بل تقدمين ، فيراك المسلمون ، فيصلح الله عز وجل ذات بينهم ، قالت : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه (وآله) وسلم قال لها ذات يوم : كيف بإحداكن تنبح عليها كلاب الحوأب؟)) .[9]
وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني في فتح الباري من طريق عصام بن قدامة عن عكرمة عن بن عباس ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنسائه أيتكن صاحبة الجمل الأدبب بهمزة مفتوحة ودال ساكنة ثم موحدتين الأولى مفتوحة تخرج حتى تنبحها كلاب الحوأب يقتل عن يمينها وعن شمالها قتلى كثيرة وتنجوا من بعد ما كادت وهذا رواه البزار ورجاله ثقات[10] .

ونرى في حرب صفين خرج معاوية ومن معه من الصحابة أمثال المغيرة بن شعبة وعمرو بن العاص وعبيد الله بن عمر لقتال الإمام علي عليه السلام وقد قتل الإمام عليه السلام عبيد الله بن عمر في حرب صفـين.

So after all these hosilities how come your brain beleive that Imam name his sonns on the enemies names.



Mosamania said:


> And you blame US of being sectarian. Yeah only Sunnis can be sectarian, Shias can never be sectarian at all. Because Shias are on the right side so their is no sectarianism that can ever come from Shia right? When Rakan said sectarian sh1t I lashed out on him, and you and your ilk are as sectarian if not more than he is. I believe in Justice pure and simple, I don't play favourites and if that means being hated by both sides all the more reason impetus for me to know that I am on the right side.


No doubt that we defend our selve from your hate and treachery.

read the history about what Sunnis did to the shea through out the history. then you'll know clearly who is the sectarian. Trust me you are as a nation dont differ from the worst savages that pass through the time at all but against the shea who were part of that region to day we see clearly your hate in form of suicide bomb ambushes to civilians treachery to the armed forces I mean is there any filthiness more than that may be but at least they don't claim they do all of that in the name of Allah like you did.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> I also read from a reliable source that the fake coalition refused to take part in Tikrit operation and also unconfirmed reports that only Iranian and Iraqi air force are providing air cover. Let the coalition bomb some random desert hill near Kobani and Erbil claiming they have killed 'tens' of Daesh without any proof.



They won't take part in it as it's spearheaded by paramilitary forces ( shia militias ). Though Tikrit is currently empty of civillians as the army launched several offensive ops on the city earlier, civillians have left a long time ago. The only remainders are IS along with 2 tribes that have declared full support to IS, 1 of them the tribe of Saddam's ruling family Al bu Ajeel making the city no different than Ayn al Arab/Kobani yet there's barely any news coverage and 0 air support. Meanwhile the PKK which the US listed a terrorist organisation receives air support, doesn't make any sense on paper.

--

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

It makes alot of sense. US/Coalition helps the kurds in Rojava(Syria) because: Public pressure, kurds played their cards well in the media, turned Kobane into an international battle between the good and bad. Secondly aiding kurds against IS relieves pressure on the opposition from IS. 

US does not want an Iraq in shia(iranian) control, helping Iraq to quickly recapture all areas would just serve the plate to Iran. US wants a strong sunni(non ISIS) front first before anything else happens. I've met this Zerevani Peshmerga who works here for a month and then goes back to fight, he was very upset with US because in places where Peshmerga could attack&advance, US would quickly say no, for the same reason most probably. The Peshmerga-ISIS conflict is currently on a stall except in Shingal region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Kata'ib Hezbollah preparing for the assault on Alem and Dour. 
You can see the innocent civilians have mostly evacuated to PMF held areas, while IS families are evacuating north towards Hawijah, shirqat and Mosul. Convoy of evacuees at 3:40 
Fortunately there are thousands of Sunnis with the PMF or locals who are providing detailed intelligence about IS members. 





Another kata'ib Hezbollah missile, mortars and artillery convoy heading to Sallahiddin. 






Fourth wave of PMF graduate in Kirkuk. 100 mostly Turkmen fighters compete their training.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> Fourth wave of PMF graduate in Kirkuk. 100 mostly Turkmen fighters compete their training.



They should form a Turkmen brigade within the PMF, it would draw many more Turkmen recruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

There are at least 10,000 Turkmen within the PMF mostly from Kirkuk and Nineveh. The shabak/ Turkmen should have close to 15,000 fighters before the Mosul offensive. However they will probably be directed towards tel afar and the Nineveh plains mostly and not Mosul. Some of them are already fighting with in PMF in Sallahiddin and Kirkuk.

An Assyrian, shabak, Turkmen, Ezidi alliance with PMF backing should be more than enough to hold the entire Nineveh plains, considering they get the backing of the central government.

PMF leader speaks to fighters from the Imam Ali brigades. Prep talk before the operations.






@Serpentine 
Rakan has had no positive feedback to this thread. His comments are exclusively religious and sectarian and has not had one comment regarding the actual topic. In addition he posted comments about taking pride in murder, killing and advocating for terrorism. Why is he still not banned?

The Sunni tribes of Sallahiddin are preparing a force of an estimated 3,000 fighters to join the PMF against IS. 

The Jabara brigades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Saudi wahhabi aid to ISIS caught red handed by Kurds :












Takrit :

The Operation has started with initial success :








*دور، العوجه، العلم و الحمره (dour , alouja , alelm and alhamra) *areas have been freed and are now in Iraqi control again .



Fajr-1 Rocket barrage fired upon Takfiri a$$es in Takrit:












"*ابو عزرائيل*"  abu-izraeel an Iraqi fighter Wiping daeshi scum out :






Lol . he can strangle all of them to death by just using hands 

Good going @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter

BTW , @Serpentine has no authority here or else he'd ban the shizzam outta ISIS-sympathizers here


=====================================
ISIS jihadis Blowing themselves up to go to jannah (heaven) .

According to our jihadi brother @Dr.Thrax they'll be laughing at us rafida from above

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Qassem Soleimani, reportedly the commander of Tikrit operation (along with Hadi al Ameri) overseeing troops in Speicher military base.






The operation started today officially and there are reports that Iranian drones are being used for survelience

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F117

Alshawi1234 said:


> Another kata'ib Hezbollah missile, mortars and artillery convoy heading to Sallahiddin.


Looks very similar to Vulcano rockets used in Syria. They are basically 122mm rockets with a much larger warhead. Also, Iranian (Safir?) jeeps makes an appearance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

I read somewhere around 27k + soldiers from Kurds to the Iraqi army (+ coalition air support) vs 1000 - 2000 IS fighters in Kirkuk. 

If they fail to retake Kirkuk in 7 days then its official that they will never beat IS or retake anywhere under IS. Numbers prove nothing.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> Saudi wahhabi aid to ISIS caught red handed by Kurds :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takrit :
> 
> The Operation has started with initial success :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *دور، العوجه، العلم و الحمره (dour , alouja , alelm and alhamra) *areas have been freed and are now in Iraqi control again .
> 
> 
> 
> Fajr-1 Rocket barrage fired upon Takfiri a$$es in Takrit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*ابو عزرائيل*"  abu-izraeel an Iraqi fighter Wiping daeshi scum out :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol . he can strangle all of them to death by just using hands
> 
> Good going @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter
> 
> BTW , @Serpentine has no authority here or else he'd ban the shizzam outta ISIS-sympathizers here
> 
> 
> =====================================
> ISIS jihadis Blowing themselves up to go to jannah (heaven) .
> 
> According to our jihadi brother @Dr.Thrax they'll be laughing at us rafida from above



same guy?








Saho said:


> I read somewhere around 27k + soldiers from Kurds to the Iraqi army (+ coalition air support) vs 1000 - 2000 IS fighters in Kirkuk.
> 
> If they fail to retake Kirkuk in 7 days then its official that they will never beat IS or retake anywhere under IS. Numbers prove nothing.



you're mixing tikrit with kerkuk. when the iraqi army fled from Kirkuk Kurds took over and have protected and defended it ever since. Kurds are not part of the tikrit offensive.


----------



## 1000

Saho said:


> I read somewhere around 27k + soldiers from Kurds to the Iraqi army (+ coalition air support) vs 1000 - 2000 IS fighters in Kirkuk.
> 
> If they fail to retake Kirkuk in 7 days then its official that they will never beat IS or retake anywhere under IS. Numbers prove nothing.



Minus coalition air support, the coalition isn't giving any air support in Tikrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Minus coalition air support, the coalition isn't giving any air support in Tikrit.



you still got your iranian drones, your own helicopters, jets etc. personally the fact that shias will sacrfice their lives for a sunni arab city shows how much you value your people. unless shias plans to control all the sunni arab areas with an iron fist for an enternity.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> you still got your iranian drones, your own helicopters, jets etc. personally the fact that shias will sacrfice their lives for a sunni arab city shows how much you value your people. unless shias plans to control all the sunni arab areas with an iron fist for an enternity.



They aren't using those helicopters for such operations anymore as IS have brought too many manpads from Syria, the helicopters are being used to secure airports & bases etc. The drones available are for recon not attack.

Sunnis are taking part in the offensive operations. Why are you complaining anyway about who takes part in this operation. Without US air support they would have taken Arbil already, air support is a massive thing. Tikrit is like Kobani/Ayn al Arab. Tell us what would have happened in that city without US air support ? that's right.

No iron fist either, that's why they will create the national guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

F117 said:


> Looks very similar to Vulcano rockets used in Syria. They are basically 122mm rockets with a much larger warhead. Also, Iranian (Safir?) jeeps makes an appearance.



Yes plenty of Iranian Safir jeeps for artillery and canons. They are small, mobile, inexpensive and they do the job. They ones with cannons are currently used in the same manner as tanks and doing the same job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

@Al-Kurdi 

1 wrong thing the people in the south have done is blindly use religion to motivate people heading to the front without any training, this has resulted in many casualties of young untrained people. Anyone sent to the front should be trained well and hard as well.


----------



## Saho

Al-Kurdi said:


> same guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're mixing tikrit with kerkuk. when the iraqi army fled from Kirkuk Kurds took over and have protected and defended it ever since. Kurds are not part of the tikrit offensive.


Yeah, sorry I mean Tikrit. 



1000 said:


> Minus coalition air support, the coalition isn't giving any air support in Tikrit.


Some articles said it but ok, thanks for the clarification. U.S.-led coalition launches air strikes on Islamic State targets in Iraq, Syria| Reuters


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> They aren't using those helicopters for such operations anymore as IS have brought too many manpads from Syria, the helicopters are being used to secure airports & bases etc. The drones available are for recon not attack.
> 
> Sunnis are taking part in the offensive operations. Why are you complaining anyway about who takes part in this operation. Without US air support they would have taken Arbil already, air support is a massive thing. Tikrit is like Kobani/Ayn al Arab. Tell us what would have happened in that city without US air support ? that's right.
> 
> No iron fist either, that's why they will create the national guard.



you think every coaltion aircraft's purpose is bombing and attacking? 

just like most things is failed and have failed in iraq, unless it's being built by koreans , the national guard thingy probably won't work out as planned. 

how many sunnis take part on the attack, a couple thousand? Yes, indeed without US air support and Iran's support they would have taken over Baghdad aswell, as truth is IS was much clsoer to Baghdad than they ever were to Hewler.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al-Kurdi said:


> you still got your iranian drones, your own helicopters, jets etc. personally the fact that shias will sacrfice their lives for a sunni arab city shows how much you value your people. unless shias plans to control all the sunni arab areas with an iron fist for an enternity.



It's a battle of revenge for the Tikrit air acadamy massacre. The time of allowing terrorists to operate under the "national reconciliation" is over. 

Besides, unless you want them to keep attacking relentlessly you have to get rid of their strongholds. 

The peshmerga didn't go for hawijah, did the attacks stop?, no and they won't. 

The PMF has enough manpower, equipment and the will to take over these areas, there is no reason we shouldn't. Besides if we don't and decide to just split and protect our territoy, that will just give them time to prepare assaults.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> 1 wrong thing the people in the south have done is blindly use religion to motivate people heading to the front without any training, this has resulted in many casualties of young untrained people. Anyone sent to the front should be trained well and hard as well.



hasn't it always been like that? Iran-Iraq war, iranians sending hundred thousands of youth with barely any training blindly followed by religion into their deaths after the ayatollah told them to and then sistani did the same. but yes I agree, some Peshmergas may have been to war for tens of years but would have learnt more just during some basic training by coalition forces.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kurdi said:


> you still got your iranian drones, your own helicopters, jets etc. personally the fact that shias will sacrfice their lives for a sunni arab city shows how much you value your people. unless shias plans to control all the sunni arab areas with an iron fist for an enternity.


And you look so frustrated.

I want to see what your kurds going to do when the pmf and the army seize kerkook soon after tikreet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al-Kurdi said:


> you think every coaltion aircraft's purpose is bombing and attacking?
> 
> just like most things is failed and have failed in iraq, unless it's being built by koreans , the national guard thingy probably won't work out as planned.
> 
> how many sunnis take part on the attack, a couple thousand? Yes, indeed without US air support and Iran's support they would have taken over Baghdad aswell, as truth is IS was much clsoer to Baghdad than they ever were to Hewler.



The coalition give direct and live support for the peshmerga front lines, a luxury the ISF don't get, the PMF don't get any support at all. 

As for baghdad falling, it's a 7 million population with close to 5 million shias. That's like the entire KRG population. So it wouldnt have fell regardless. 

But Iranian assistant and the call for arms by Sistani have been a major reason of why IS has been pushed back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alshawi1234 said:


> It's a battle of revenge for the Tikrit air acadamy massacre. The time of allowing terrorists to operate under the "national reconciliation" is over.
> 
> Besides, unless you want them to keep attacking relentlessly you have to get rid of their strongholds.
> 
> The peshmerga didn't go for hawijah, did the attacks stop?, no and they won't.
> 
> The PMF has enough manpower, equipment and the will to take over these areas, there is no reason we shouldn't. Besides if we don't and decide to just split and protect our territoy, that will just give them time to prepare assaults.



you're right in that aspect, but wouldn't it be more wiser to use much more sunnis instead to complete the mission. but if it's a revenge mission then sure.
personally, I would want Peshmerga to take over hawijah, mosul for good and if I had the command I would order them to even if thosuands would die. But if kurds won't govern those areas later on, then what's teh point of sacrificing your lives for it? in that way the threats from mosul and hawijah would have been dealt with for enternity.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> you think every coaltion aircraft's purpose is bombing and attacking?


No.. when did I say that.

But that is the primary role of the coalition air force, to bomb and attack. You have recon aircraft, tanker and AWACS as well operational but what does this have to do with the subject. A-10's, fighter jets make a big difference, B-1 bombers were used in Syria as well.



> just like most things is failed and have failed in iraq, unless it's being built by koreans , the national guard thingy probably won't work out as planned.


Basically a larger version of the sahwat under military command *which worked out* until funding was stopped somewhere around 2011.



> how many sunnis take part on the attack, a couple thousand? Yes, indeed without US air support and Iran's support they would have taken over Baghdad aswell, as truth is IS was much clsoer to Baghdad than they ever were to Hewler.


A couple thousand is good given the circumstances and limited movement they have, they've taken much action in Anbar but it resulted in a massacre by IS, they can't do much with IS terrorists above them, you forget they are unorganized. They're not an organized force to suddenly start an offensive.. and if they try to organize it won't remain a secret, massacres will occur. What would you do ? Probably type on a forum like you're doing now.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Malik Alashter said:


> And you look so frustrated.
> 
> I want to see what your kurds going to do when the pmf and the army seize kerkook soon after tikreet.



we value our people, our blood, you are ready to send thousands into the death for something they will never win(kirkuk) and continue to do so, just like your iranian ayatollahs did against iraq and now your own ayatollahs, if they do command it. however difference is that Kirkuk is known all over Kurdistan. and people from all corners would fight for it, now as it is in our hands. Kurds from turkey, syria, iran all would join.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> you're right in that aspect, *but wouldn't it be more wiser to use much more sunnis instead to complete the mission*. but if it's a revenge mission then sure.
> personally, I would want Peshmerga to take over hawijah, mosul for good and if I had the command I would order them to even if thosuands would die. But if kurds won't govern those areas later on, then what's teh point of sacrificing your lives for it? in that way the threats from mosul and hawijah would have been dealt with for enternity.



They're being trained in airbases and Taiji, most of the soldiers being trained there are Sunnis, i'm sure of that. US wants to keep a 'balance', they have to recreate several brigades/divisions from those that left the army a time ago.

You overestimate pesh, they can't do much without air support, and the US has it's own plans as you confirmed.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alshawi1234 said:


> The coalition give direct and live support for the peshmerga front lines, a luxury the ISF don't get, the PMF don't get any support at all.
> 
> As for baghdad falling, it's a 7 million population with close to 5 million shias. That's like the entire KRG population. So it wouldnt have fell regardless.
> 
> But Iranian assistant and the call for arms by Sistani have been a major reason of why IS has been pushed back.



no because US is supplying you with weapons and ammo something that Peshmerga do not get even if they were promised that several times. Baghdad holds back alot of shipments bound for the Peshmerga aswell, if you think, Peshmerga is fully equipped today you're wrong and IS have several times found the weakspots and infiltrated. In many areas they still lack ammo and the proper weapons. 

I'm not claiming anything, just repeating the words of your leaders.



1000 said:


> No.. when did I say that.
> 
> But that is the primary role of the coalition air force, to bomb and attack. You have recon aircraft, tanker and AWACS as well operational but what does this have to do with the subject. A-10's, fighter jets make a big difference, B-1 bombers were used in Syria as well.
> 
> 
> Basically a larger version of the sahwat under military command *which worked out* until funding was stopped somewhere around 2011.
> 
> 
> A couple thousand is good given the circumstances and limited movement they have, they've taken much action in Anbar but it resulted in a massacre by IS, they can't do much with IS terrorists above them, you forget they are unorganized. They're not an organized force to suddenly start an offensive.. and if they try to organize it won't remain a secret, massacres will occur. What would you do ? Probably type on a forum like you're doing now.



wait what does this got to do with me?


----------



## Alshawi1234

The peshmerga are getting paid by Iraq, no one is asking them to go all out in Mosul, but they have to contribute with some forces at least.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> They're being trained in airbases and Taiji, most of the soldiers being trained there are Sunnis, i'm sure of that. US wants to keep a 'balance', they have to recreate several brigades/divisions from those that left the army a time ago.
> 
> You overestimate pesh, they can't do much without air support, and the US has it's own plans as you confirmed.



Peshmerga is far from an effective force unlike their brethrens in Syria with all the limited weapons they got, they are doing very good and now with coalition support even better, even with the new weaponry Peshmerga they still lacks in many fields but they're now for the first time being trained properly even if it isn't many. don't forget that it wasn't Peshmerga that got 20 billion $ spent on arming and training them and all of that turned into a christmass gift to ISIS , Most Peshmerga commander fought in the mountains, not in flat lowland where everything is about firepower and manpower. they are/were not trained in that. especially not the PDK Peshmergas under the Barzanis



Alshawi1234 said:


> The peshmerga are getting paid by Iraq, no one is asking them to go all out in Mosul, but they have to contribute with some forces at least.



since when? if anything iraq according to your constitution owns Peshmerga several hundred million $ that was never sent. and we still haven't seen the 1 billion. if we ain't gonna get anything from, there is no reason to fight for it. We may be a part of Iraq on the paper but we both know that is not the reality, nor the mentality of the people any longer. Kurds still share a bigger border with dawla than with Iraq.


----------



## 1000

Yeah whatever, you don't even want to reply to my other posts.

Back to topic.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Edit 

Fake video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> First images from Tikrit.
> 
> PMF forces advancing on IS positions with Iraqi army aviation support. A big applause the army aviation crews who are working up to three shifts per day.



That's an edited vid with voice added in of American helicopters minigun support, old vid. People like to spread BS on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kurdi said:


> we value our people, our blood, you are ready to send thousands into the death for something they will never win(kirkuk) and continue to do so, just like your iranian ayatollahs did against iraq and now your own ayatollahs, if they do command it. however difference is that Kirkuk is known all over Kurdistan. and people from all corners would fight for it, now as it is in our hands. Kurds from turkey, syria, iran all would join.


No, you are wrong we value our people, but during a threat to the nation there is no time for training all you is how to use your gun.

BTW, Ayatollah are not generals they ask the people to go to war to defend the nation while the generals job is to train the recruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Al-araghiya : "مجمع الدور السکنی " in takrit has been freed thank to allah and Daesh's prisoners have been freed .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> First images from Tikrit.
> 
> PMF forces advancing on IS positions with Iraqi army aviation support. A big applause the army aviation crews who are working up to three shifts per day.


Thank you very much alshawi that was good scene that was fight may Allah grant victory to our soldiers awsome.



haman10 said:


> Al-araghiya : "مجمع الدور السکنی " in takrit has been freed thank to allah and Daesh's prisoners have been freed .


You know I afraid these cowards escape.

I want the pmf capture them and humeliate them then shoot them like any traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Malik Alashter said:


> I want the pmf capture them and humeliate them then shoot them like any traitor.


Thats their fate bro . be sure about that . Iraq will be all yours again and your proud army will wipe these scums out :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

@Alshawi1234 Bro please I'm waiting on you to post more vids since you you know where they are thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Fresh from the oven.

اﻻعلام الحربي - ‎اﻻعلام الحربي‎ shared ‎من كربلاء الخبر‎'s... | Facebook

اﻻعلام الحربي - ‎اﻻعلام الحربي‎ shared ‎من كربلاء الخبر‎'s... | Facebook

Look what a pilot did to daesh he just vaporized them, but our MoD minister him self laid off the pilot!!!.

Ahmeed Kerkuk Tvtv shared ‎عباس جوية‎'s... - Ahmeed Kerkuk Tvtv | Facebook


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ammad Malik said:


> The Safawi Army shall suffer the most shameful defeat at the hands of the Islamic State.They've not come to liberate Tikrit but to enslave the Sunni population.The presence of the cockroach Suleimani testifies the fact that this is an Iranian invasion of Sunni territory.The infidels shall run away from the battlefield as they did last summer.


Terrorism supporter, now dey in anger we will wipe your cockroaches from our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Ammad Malik said:


> The conflict in your part of the world is purely sectarian,The Islamic State were the ones who liberated the Sunni's from Maliki's Iranian puppet regime which kidnapped and killed Sunni's ,raped their women and orphaned their children.
> TTP is another phenomena altogether,The Pakistan Army is a Sunni Army ,The Pakistan Government is Sunni dominated as well...war against them is not legal under any circumstances.That being said i would prefer to live under Taliban rule as compared to being a slave to your kufri Iranian masters.Have you no shame whatsoever ? you arabs fought wars against the Persians for centuries but still your Shia brethren sold your souls to them



@Mosamania 
You want another example, here you have a cretin using the sectarian card to justify terrorism.

Actually TTP has pledged allegiance to Al Baghdadi, they have played soccer with ur heads, killed over 100 kids in Peshawar not too long ago and blow themselves up daily. TTP is your version of ISIS, you don't like them but you support the same elsewhere ? 

All the rest is bullshit that does not interest me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ammad Malik said:


> n
> 
> 
> 
> Have the repeated blows of matam to your head handicapped your thinking ability ? i am trying to imply that i will support ANYONE who wages war against the shias



You must be a bastard, that's for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F117

Ammad Malik said:


> no you heretic,we shall drag suleimani's body in the streets of Tikrit....Line up your rafidi army and slaughter them like cattle


Tikrit is surrounded by 30,000 troops and Shia militia members, on three sides. Your precious wahabis better start running or they will get bombed into dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ they said the same about Diyala, they said the same about JURF Al sahkr at the end they will be reduced to dust. The type of IS fighters have the same mentality as this guy, and that's why all of them will be killed to avenge out martyrs. After what they did in the Tikrit air acadamy, there is going to be no prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ammad Malik said:


> The Safawi Army shall suffer the most shameful defeat at the hands of the Islamic State.They've not come to liberate Tikrit but to enslave the Sunni population.The presence of the cockroach Suleimani testifies the fact that this is an Iranian invasion of Sunni territory.The infidels shall run away from the battlefield as they did last summer.


As I recall those infidels who ran away from the battlefield last summer were dominantly Sunni .



Alshawi1234 said:


> You must be a bastard, that's for sure.


That post summaries all his ideology and mentality by the way ISIS killed far more Sunni than the combined amount of casualties of shia and Christian at their hand .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Just to know that I'm totally right when I disrespect these bastards.
Don't ever treat them as human just slap them in the face even in a harsh word.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ammad Malik said:


> i am trying to imply that i will support ANYONE who wages war against the shias


Who are you ? you're no one and your support does not worth squat 

Just another jihadi . Join ISIS or Anus-rats and get it over with .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Malik Alashter said:


> This rotten shit is their scholar no wonder oir region in chaos.
> 
> 
> It's not his relgion been fabricated it's yours the one that been fabricated you ignorant follow sahaba while him follow Ahlul bayt. No doubt that Ahlul bayt most knowlegeable than your sahaba that commit all kind of crimes even the prophet said that none of them will be rescued only few as many as the lost camels! that means not more than 3-9 of them will be saved the rest going to hell no doubt.
> 
> He didn't ran away but you like a parrot you wont believe if I post now proves about the Tahreef in your books would you? No you wouldn't because simply you have no brain I can post many from your books but go ahead and open a thread dedicated to that then we will see Now until then STFU and leave our section otherwise I know how to troll bedo.



Sometimes I wonder why people make such accusations without applying some logic to it. If Allah has bestowed title of Saif ul Allah to Hazrat Khalid (RA), would you seriously believe Allah would have let Hazrat Khalid (RA) go astray from the path of righteousness ? Fabrication and accusations is one forte where your sect excels.

There were 10,000 Sahabas with Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) at time of Conquest of Makkah. Your logic of only 3-9 would be saved is the most absurd I've ever heard. Have Allah told you personally Abu Bakr, Umar, Usman, Khalid bin waleed, Abu Huraira, will go to Hell or have you saw a dream where they were in Hell ? Or is it your hatred which wants to see them go to Hell and you imply implicitly and explicitly that they are in Hell ?

Let me assure you, there are Walli-Ullahs who have seen above mentioned sahabas sitting besides with Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) at one side and Hazrat Ali, Hassan Hussain on the other side in state of dream. I would take words of Walli-Ullas who has been seeing their statuses from last 1000 years and wrote it in their books over your sect


Walli Ullah receive spiritual blessings from Allah and Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) through Hazrat Ali (RA). Hazrat Ali is considered the door of spiritual blessings in the world of Walli-Ullahs. There was one Wali-Ullah who died in 2000, By the grace of Allah who granted him power to recite over 100,000 darood every day and as per his own admission, every day he used to preserve 10,000 darood for him self and rest of darood was dedicated to the all the Anbiyaas, Sahabas, Taba ta'abeen and the Walliullahs of old times. If there are people cursing sahabas then there are equally those who ask for their forgiveness from Allah in a much more great intensity than those who curse them

If you are interested in reading his spiritual journey and experiences and the dreams he saw. Do let me know I will share his english version of Book.

P.S.First raise your Level of taqwaa and following matters of Deen such that it surpasses those guys then start demeaning them.

P.P.S. Before ridiculing Walli-Ullash insight and dreams, do read these Hadiths


> Rasul Allah (sal Allahu alaihi wa sallam) said: “Allah Most High says, ‘He who is hostile to a friend (Wali) of Mine I declare war against. My slave approaches Me with nothing more beloved to Me than what I have made obligatory for him, and My slave keeps drawing nearer to Me with voluntary works until I love him. And when I love him, I am his hearing with which he hears, his sight with which he sees, his hand with which he seizes, and his foot with which he walks. If he asks Me, I will surely give to him, and if he seeks refuge in Me, I will surely protect him.’” [Sahih Bukhari]
> 
> In Tirmidhi, Abi Said al Khudri (ra) reported that the Prophet (saw) said: "Fear the perception of the believer for he sees with the light of Allah the Almighty the Majestic." Then he read: "Surely! Therein is indeed a sign for the believers." (Surah al Hijr:Verse 77).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bratva said:


> Have Allah told you personally Abu Bakr, Umar, Usman, Khalid bin waleed, Abu Huraira, will go to Hell


Are you for real? you really embarrasing your self what dream you talk abouut I post hadeeth the fine the correct one it's from Saheeh Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Al-Kurdi said:


> *David A. Andelman: To kill ISIS, back Kurdish nation*
> 
> _David A. Andelman, editor in chief of World Policy Journal, is a member of the Board of Contributors of USA TODAY and author of _A Shattered Peace: Versailles 1919 and the Price We Pay Today.



It's the right move



Syrian Lion said:


> *ISIS Draws Steady Stream of Recruits From Turkey*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/16/w...is-a-steady-source-of-isis-recruits.html?_r=0
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> AKP government allowing terrorists to cross the borders easily, allowing terrorists to return to recruit and allowing terrorists to roam freely in Turkey.



Known fact, we all know where our Uighur terrorists are



Hasbara Buster said:


> *ISIL militants moving freely in Istanbul: Video
> 
> View attachment 67479
> *
> ISIL militants (file photo)
> *
> A newly-released online video shows some people in ISIL clothes with the group’s flag travelling freely in the Turkish city of Istanbul.*
> 
> The video filmed on the Istanbul metro shows two young men wearing ISIL T-shirts freely heading for their destination. This comes as sho
> *
> PressTV - ISIL militants moving freely in Istanbul: Video*



Sad USA and Europe looked the other way for its own gains despite democracy lectures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Malik Alashter said:


> Are you for real? you really embarrasing your self what dream you talk abouut I post hadeeth the fine the correct one it's from Saheeh Muslim.



And I thought you have some sense and logic left. Ignoring all his war efforts and spreading Islam to most hostile territores, leading muslim armies in Iran, Iraq, Syria to victories. I would ask you once again before you embarrass yourself. Would Allah have granted victories to Khalid bin Waleed and the muslims who as per Shias wronged Hazrat Ali (RA) and is a murderer and fornicator Nauzubillah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

*Turkey delivers military aid to Iraq in fight against ISIS*

Two planes carrying Turkish military aid to Iraq have landed in Baghdad. According to an Anadolu Agency correspondent, two C-130-type military planes landed at Muthenna Air Base on Tuesday.

Turkey's ambassador to Baghdad, Faruk Kaymakçı, said: "Turkey will continue to stand with the Iraqi government within the scope of the international coalition against Daesh [the Arabic acronym for ISIS] and we will contribute for the stability, security and prosperity of Iraq."

The United States and Iraq are preparing to retake Mosul from ISIS group by this summer, according to various reports.

Turkey's National Defense Minister İsmet Yilmaz answered reporters' questions in Ankara on Monday regarding the fight against the ISIS militant group.

Asked if Turkey would send land troops to assist an operation to retake Mosul from ISIS militants, Yılmaz said that when the time comes, Turkey would make the necessary assessments along with the national interests and fulfill its responsibilities that come with being a member of the coalition led against the group. He said that Turkey has been already providing "concrete" support to the coalition.

*The exiled governor of Mosul, Atheel al-Nujaifi, claimed on March 1 that Turkey will take part in the offensive.* Speaking to Iraqi Kurdish online news website Rudaw, al-Nujaifi said that Turkey has agreed to send weapons and supplies to recapture Mosul, which has been under the control of the ISIS group since June.

*Turkish National Minister Yılmaz also said that he would pay an official visit to Iraq on Wednesday along with Foreign Ministry and Turkish Armed Forces officials.* The defense minister is expected to meet Iraqi defense and interior figures. Turkish representatives will also visit Erbil in Iraq's north.

Turkey delivers military aid to Iraq in fight against ISIS - Daily Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

any new footage from the Tikrit offensive ?


----------



## Hasbara Buster

lonelyman said:


> Sad USA and Europe looked the other way for its own gains despite democracy lectures.




They don't look away, they are totally involved in this whole mess. Without their intelligence support and training none of this could have happened. The regional countries, except for Iran (and Syria), are puppets of Washington. If what they did went against Washington or Israel's interests, they wouldn't dare do it.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bratva said:


> I would ask you once again before you embarrass yourself. Would Allah have granted victories to Khalid bin Waleed and the muslims who as per Shias wronged Hazrat Ali (RA) and is a murderer and fornicator Nauzubillah ?


First of all who said that Allah granted them victory?.
Victory at war depend on many thing one of them the way a leader plan his offensive.

based to your logic then Allah granted victory to genkeez khan and to hitler.

You know what this thread dedicated to Iraqs war against terrorism. So let us focus on that you can open a thread so we can discuss it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Malik Alashter said:


> *First of all who said that Allah granted them victory?.
> Victory at war depend on many thing one of them the way a leader plan his offensive.*
> 
> based to your logic then Allah granted victory to genkeez khan and to hitler.
> 
> You know what this thread dedicated to Iraqs war against terrorism. So let us focus on that you can open a thread so we can discuss it.



My last post on this subject as well. This is the most absurd and ignorant post I've read. Your knowledge of Khalid bin Waleed battles in persia and Islamic history is very weak... Muslim Armies were always outnumberd by ratio of 1:3, 1:4, 1:5, 1:6. Yet they prevailed upon their enemies. Open quran and read what Allah Nusrat means for Genuine Jihad battles.

Was Khalid bin Waleed fighting in the name Of Allah and his Rasool (SAW) and doing Jihad fi Sabillalh as proscribed in Quran and hadith and for the supremacy and spreading Islam or was he fighting in the name of pagans in case of genghis khan or spreading Arab supremacism in case of Hitler (who wanted to spread white supermacist government) or was he fighting for looting and plundering ?. Do ponder on that.

Meanwhile also ponder on the fact. If Allah has bestowed Saif ul Ullah title to Khalid and Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) do remarked Sword of Allah doesn't break and If Allah had felt Khalid bin Waleed is not worthy of Saif ullah due to his deeds and action He would have let Khalid bin waleed die on battle field so to make an example out of him and lesson for others that If Allah has bestowed someone some title, he should live up to that as well.

Good day to you sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bratva said:


> not worthy of Saif ullah


That title was made for Ali PBUH not Khalid but since you know nothing about islamic history you accept it ust like that. Ali is Saif ullah almaslool for sure.

that sword dedicated to defend the islam and muslims and to esablish that state go and read about Imam Ali the one who killed by that sword half of the mushrekeen of mekkah that is saif ullah read read read and understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Malik Alashter said:


> That title was made for Ali PBUH not Khalid but since you know nothing about islamic history you accept it ust like that. Ali is Saif ullah almaslool for sure.
> 
> that sword dedicated to defend the islam and muslims and to esablish that state go and read about Imam Ali the one who killed by that sword half of the mushrekeen of mekkah that is saif ullah read read read and understand.



Maaz'Allah A new fabrication In Islam. so you replaced the title Asad Ullah of Hazrat ALi (RA) with Saif ullah. Good going my friend good going. Keep believing in fairy tails

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

get back on topic, people. 

what's happening in Tikrit ?


----------



## Malik Alashter

The Iraqi forces will clean it within few more days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Not days, more time but they dismantled many IED's, killed & captured many terrorists, good so far considering no coalition airstrikes.


--

IS parade in Al Rutbah far western Anbar close to Jordanian border. Perfect target for A-10's, they should take care of it.

open for more pics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572825158009921536

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

The operations in Sallahiddin province are aimed at regaining 90k KM2. It includes tens of small villages and towns and one of the largest cities under IS control. They operations are expected to continue over a span of at least 3 weeks, with further time for removing IED's.



1000 said:


> --
> 
> IS parade in Al Rutbah far western Anbar close to Jordanian border. Perfect target for A-10's, they should take care of it.



All these vehicles and some still belive the 200 fighters story.

Some of these towns are entirely IS supporters and members.

All news about fighting in or near Tikrit is false. The current Operations are from the east from Diyala, and south from Samara. 

PMF and ISF already present in the Air acadamy and University just a few KM North of Tikrit. However they have not started any operations in that front. 

On the eastern front the PMF managed to advance Tuz towards Tikrit and liberate a few villages. 

Hundreds of Sunni fighters lead the fight on the Alem front. 











PMF provide food water and rears for the evacuating families from Tikrit and nearby areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Just tell me how many baathis at there I can tell you how many daesh fighters. We are not including yet the sectarians who can't accept or believe shea in power. No doubt there are more than 100k carrying guns in that area. All shouting death to shea!!! Piece of crap death to us while our oil to them not only that our land and our man power too!!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Malik Alashter said:


> Just tell me how many baathis at there I can tell you how many daesh fighters. We are not including yet the sectarians who can't accept or believe shea in power. No doubt there are more than 100k carrying guns in that area. All shouting death to shea!!! Piece of crap death to us while our oil to them not only that our land and our man power too!!!..



There's no such thing as Baathists on the ground. They only exist on their FB pages from Amman, Erbil, or Turkey. The vast majority of what makes up IS now are ex-Baathists who would not hesitate to kill anyone which carries the Infadil Baathist ideology.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> There's no such thing as Baathists on the ground. They only exist on their FB pages from Amman, Erbil, or Turkey. The vast majority of what makes up IS now are ex-Baathists who would not hesitate to kill anyone which carries the Infadil Baathist ideology.


So what's the difference between baathist from ex's one please clear it for me?.


----------



## GBU-28

Have we all seen the video of the little boy (about 12 years old) being executed by Shia militia?

Horrible vid.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Malik Alashter said:


> So what's the difference between baathist from ex's one please clear it for me?.



Not much when it comes to their view against Shias. (I mean Saddamist baathist). But theologically, IS believed that Saddam Hussien and everyone who upholds baathist views as a kaffer and is punishable by death. They actually killed and arrested hundreds of Baathists when they took over northern Iraq including the same people who were for the "revolution". 

But overall Baathists and arab sunnis in general still support IS against Shias, but they are against them only when they fight and kill other sunnis.



GBU-28 said:


> Have we all seen the video of the little boy (about 12 years old) being executed by Shia militia?
> 
> Horrible vid.


have you seen the hundreds of videos of random bombings against school, markets and mosques? 

Horrible vid. 

The video your talking about is a few months old of a teenage boy who was caught red handed involved in terrorism. 

Anyone saying these are random killings against sunnis, I call BS. 

There are a couple million sunnis in shia majority centre and south, why would they single out that one specific person.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Alshawi1234 said:


> Not much when it comes to their view against Shias. (I mean Saddamist baathist). But theologically, IS believed that Saddam Hussien and everyone who upholds baathist views as a kaffer and is punishable by death. They actually killed and arrested hundreds of Baathists when they took over northern Iraq including the same people who were for the "revolution".
> 
> But overall Baathists and arab sunnis in general still support IS against Shias, but they are against them only when they fight and kill other sunnis.
> 
> 
> have you seen the hundreds of videos of random bombings against school, markets and mosques?
> 
> Horrible vid.
> 
> The video your talking about is a few months old of a teenage boy who was caught red handed involved in terrorism.
> 
> Anyone saying these are random killings against sunnis, I call BS.
> 
> There are a couple million sunnis in shia majority centre and south, why would they single out that one specific person.



So what you are basically saying is "Its okay that they killed them, it's only revenge, besides is it not like we will kill all of them we will leave a few alive". This is the translation of what you just said.


----------



## 1000

@Alshawi1234 can you send me the vid, did not see such a thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Alshawi1234 said:


> have you seen the hundreds of videos of random bombings against school, markets and mosques?
> 
> Horrible vid.
> 
> The video your talking about is a few months old of a teenage boy who was caught red handed involved in terrorism.
> 
> Anyone saying these are random killings against sunnis, I call BS.
> 
> There are a couple million sunnis in shia majority centre and south, why would they single out that one specific person.



He's just a kid that begs and says he was not involved in shooting.

There was no trial or anything. He was put up against a wall and riddled with 20 bullets.

Teenage? looks between 10 - 12 years old to me.

Even his voice hasn't broken. Just a kid.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mosamania said:


> So what you are basically saying is "Its okay that they killed them, it's only revenge, besides is it not like we will kill all of them we will leave a few alive". This is the translation of what you just said.


Sunnis killing Sunnis if we interfere we'd be sectarian. I'm saying that everyone of them who helped IS come in and later got bit, no one is to blame but themselves. That applies to the Nujaifi Muslim brotherhood lot who were all in for the revolution and later were exiled and their properties confiscated by IS. 




1000 said:


> @Alshawi1234 can you send me the vid, did not see such a thing



It's pretty graphic and disturbing. He seems to be fighting alongside IS but was too scared to engage in combat and probably surrendered in hope of staying alive. 

TBH they shouldn't have killed him. But this is war and things like this happen.


----------



## Abii

Mosamania said:


> So what you are basically saying is "Its okay that they killed them, it's only revenge, besides is it not like we will kill all of them we will leave a few alive". This is the translation of what you just said.


Man you have no shame. You act like you're above all the religious extremism that's so rampant in the region, but in the end you're just another wahabi terrorist from Saudi. Everybody can see through your bull shit facade. 

9/11 terrorists? All Saudis. Terrorist across the region? All Saudis. Most extremist nut jobs on defence.pk? All Saudis. Most number of suicide bombers in the region? All Saudis. All the other suicide bombers and terrorists also follow the Saudi school of thought. 

Shia extremists are terrorists in anybody's book, but your savagery is on such a scale where any form of justification can be made to get rid of your filth. Crimes are overlooked, murders are overlooked, former enemies become allies etc... just so your filth can be pushed back. Why do you act like you're above all that? You're no different than any other Saudi here. The only difference between you and some bearded savage setting babies on fire in Iraq is your current location.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

Didn't see the vid, but war crimes happen in every war.

If you see your family member beheaded on video you will act with emotion. In many incidents in Iraq & Afghanistan, Americans were committing war crimes as they thought everyone over there were the people of 9/11 attacks. Kids can't be held responsible as adults, should try rehabilitation from the brainwashing. 

Anyway people will use this to paint the volunteers as terrorists as usual whilst they ( ISIS ) blow up kids daily with their suicide attacks. Act of a few extremists doesn't make the entire group the same.

What the US military police did in Abu Ghraib doesn't mean all of the MP's are like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

GBU-28 said:


> He's just a kid that begs and says he was not involved in shooting.
> 
> There was no trial or anything. He was put up against a wall and riddled with 20 bullets.
> 
> Teenage? looks between 10 - 12 years old to me.
> 
> Even his voice hasn't broken. Just a kid.


Heinous crime, but what's your point exactly? Iraq has been in war for almost 4 decades now. I don't think you can comprehend what that means. It means society is broken and rule of law is hanging by a thread. WTF do you want people to say here? Should we all suddenly start supporting ISIS b/c somebody commits a heinous crime in the middle of a war?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

Iraqi forces are actually acting too soft *in general,* the army captures foreign terrorists and does what ? interviews them and releases them. All that whilst a decade of terrorism has been going on. Imagine waves of Iraqi Shiites blowing themselves up in @Mosamania (Taif, your place right), you'd want them beheaded whether 16 year old or 30 year old.

Mosamania was cheering in June 2014 as I recall, his political interests go above the humanity he's showing today at any life's cost.. getting tired of this bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

Abii said:


> Man you have no shame. You act like you're above all the religious extremism that's so rampant in the region, but in the end you're just another wahabi terrorist from Saudi. Everybody can see through your bull shit facade.
> 
> 9/11 terrorists? All Saudis. Terrorist across the region? All Saudis. Most extremist nut jobs on defence.pk? All Saudis. Most number of suicide bombers in the region? All Saudis. All the other suicide bombers and terrorists also follow the Saudi school of thought.
> 
> Shia extremists are terrorists in anybody's book, but your savagery is on such a scale where any form of justification can be made to get rid of your filth. Crimes are overlooked, murders are overlooked, former enemies become allies etc... just so your filth can be pushed back. Why do you act like you're above all that? You're no different than any other Saudi here. The only difference between you and some bearded savage setting babies on fire in Iraq is your current location.



Oh Abii, you know we can be friends right? If only you would just learn to look past race and nationality, I am pretty sure you are a very nice man in real life as well. What you are basically saying is that I am guilty by association is that right?



1000 said:


> Didn't see the vid, but war crimes happen in every war.
> 
> If you see your family member beheaded on video you will act with emotion. In many incidents in Iraq & Afghanistan, Americans were committing war crimes as they thought everyone over there were the people of 9/11 attacks. Kids can't be held responsible as adults, should try rehabilitation from the brainwashing.
> 
> Anyway people will use this to paint the volunteers as terrorists as usual whilst they ( ISIS ) blow up kids daily with their suicide attacks. Act of a few extremists doesn't make the entire group the same.
> 
> What the US military police did in Abu Ghraib doesn't mean all of the MP's are like that.



I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE how Abii thanked your post right after saying I was guilty by association. Abii just a question why the double standards?



1000 said:


> Iraqi forces are actually acting too soft *in general,* the army captures foreign terrorists and does what ? interviews them and releases them. All that whilst a decade of terrorism has been going on. Imagine waves of Iraqi Shiites blowing themselves up in @Mosamania (Taif, your place right), you'd want them beheaded whether 16 year old or 30 year old.
> 
> Mosamania was cheering in June 2014 as I recall, his political interests go above the humanity he's showing today at any life's cost.. getting tired of this bullshit.



No actually I want, I was one of the people that signed a petition to the government to stop bombing civilian locations in Yemen during the Houthi infiltration crisis, me and a few tens of thousands with me, sure I got called unpatriotic and terrorist supporting even, doesn't mean I will ever condone flagrant transgression, no matter who does that.



Abii said:


> Heinous crime, but what's your point exactly? Iraq has been in war for almost 4 decades now. I don't think you can comprehend what that means. It means society is broken and rule of law is hanging by a thread. WTF do you want people to say here? Should we all suddenly start supporting ISIS b/c somebody commits a heinous crime in the middle of a war?



No, I just wish that we don't transform into monsters. Beginning to condone civilian death and war crimes is the beginning of that process. We should not lose our humanity, for humanity's sake at the very least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

No one is happy with targeting civilians. But the percentage if civilian targets by the "Shia militias" is tenfolds less than any other conflict, it's just that media puts more focus on it. 

Look at the Ghaza conflict. Nearly 2000 civilian casualties. Imagine if the headline says "radidhi airforce kills 2000 innocent Sunni civilians". We would have had tens of thousands of Sunni jihadists, "rebels" supported by various Arab and Islamic countries, billions of dollars poured to support the Sunnis. 



Look at US airstrikes in Iraq, Afghanistan and else where. Look at the crimes of different armies and groups around he globe. It's the same and perhaps our lot have been largely tolerant compared to what we have adhered. But looking at it from a sectarian point of view and with all the international media focused on Iraq, it's no doubt that such things happen and go viral.

As for the Muslim brotherhood lot and and Baathists who were either chased out or killed, they got it to themselves. They've had a hand in all this. It wouldn't have been made possible without Maliki's idiocy of course but the point is they planned it and carried it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

Shias and their armed groups should actually be praised for not going full retard. After all those are 'savage' Muslims as the west sees them. Looking at the civilized Christians in Lebanon they didn't take that much shit from others. They massacred thousands of Muslims during the Lebanese civil war. Recently 1700 cadets got massacred in Tikrit, what if the people of southern Iraq were like the Phalange Christians of Lebanon. They'd be responding with a bloodbath.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

Alshawi1234 said:


> No one is happy with targeting civilians. But the percentage if civilian targets by the "Shia militias" is tenfolds less than any other conflict, it's just that media puts more focus on it.
> 
> Look at the Ghaza conflict. Nearly 2000 civilian casualties. Imagine if the headline says "radidhi airforce kills 2000 innocent Sunni civilians". We would have had tens of thousands of Sunni jihadists, "rebels" supported by various Arab and Islamic countries, billions of dollars poured to support the Sunnis.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at US airstrikes in Iraq, Afghanistan and else where. Look at the crimes of different armies and groups around he globe. It's the same and perhaps our lot have been largely tolerant compared to what we have adhered. But looking at it from a sectarian point of view and with all the international media focused on Iraq, it's no doubt that such things happen and go viral.
> 
> As for the Muslim brotherhood lot and and Baathists who were either chased out or killed, they got it to themselves. They've had a hand in all this. It wouldn't have been made possible without Maliki's idiocy of course but the point is they planned it and carried it out.



Its not about looking at it from a sectarian perspective, which is difficult in my case since it is impossible for me to have any sect at all anyways. It is about that I wish that the region once and for all stop having and giving excuses for murder of none combatants, no matter what side. US soldiers if found committing war crimes would be castrated back home and many did and many were. 

But to find excuses or encourage it, makes me have less hope that our region can ever have any simplance of safety and balance. Wither we like it or not we are stuck here, we are part of the same geography and we have more in common than any of these European countries can have in common ever, our languages are the same, our street names are the same, our general religion is the same and everything is the same. Maybe one day you will realize that and cast away the glasses of hate, which I know you were forced and have every right to wear. 

What I am trying to say is, never defend a crime, because that is the ultimate degradation of human civilization, don't allow anyone or anything to change that human part in you.


----------



## Abii

Mosamania said:


> No, I just wish that we don't transform into monsters. Beginning to condone civilian death and war crimes is the beginning of that process. We should not lose our humanity, for humanity's sake at the very least.


Once again you're trying to act like you're above all that. It's easy to see through you. 

Your people are literally bulldozing the region with "civilian death and war crimes" and are everything but human, and here you are giving us a lecture b/c some shia whack job committed a crime in the war. 

We have to get rid of the disease first, then we can take care of the symptoms. You're screaming and hollering over a runny nose when the patient has a fatal infection. Of course you don't give a shit about the patient, which is why you're so concerned about the runny nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Abii said:


> Once again you're trying to act like you're above all that. It's easy to see through you.
> 
> Your people are literally bulldozing the region with "civilian death and war crimes" and are everything but human, and here you are giving us a lecture b/c some shia whack job committed a crime in the war.
> 
> We have to get rid of the disease first, then we can take care of the symptoms. You're screaming and hollering over a runny nose when the patient has a fatal infection. Of course you don't give a shit about the patient, which is why you're so concerned about the runny nose.



Its okay Abii, I forgive you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

------


Anyways about the Sallahiddin operations. 

Diyala cost about 550 casualties to liberate it. Areas included jalawla, sadiya, Udhaim, Moqdadiyah, Sinsil, and all the villages and settlements around them. This compared with 108 casualties in the 2004 Fallujah operation. 
However there is minimal damage to the infrastructure in comparison, With the exception of the bridges which IS destroyed as they retreated. 


Sallahiddin province, in my view will have at least 1,000-1,500 casualties to liberate the Dour, Alem, Tikrit, Baiji, and Seneyah all the villages and settlements associated with them. Most casualties are from suicide bombings. In return IS receives casualties from airstrikes. So far over 60 IS members were killed by airstrikes. Artillery is also important, however most IS dead through artillery are hard to survey. In Diyala mass graves of IS fighters were found in the aftermath of its liberation, much of the dead are believed to be from artillery. 

The operations in Sallahiddin will continue for at least 3 weeks, with another month to remove all the IEDS.


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Its okay Abii, I forgive you.



You know if I was Abadi i'd allow you Saudis to bomb IS in Iraq, just to have all those animals quit crying about sectarianism. It's good to have others bomb the terrorists so they can't pull the sectarian card. Turkey send 2 C-130's of military aid, the message itself is more important than the little amount of equipment itself, ( MB led Turkey supporting Safavid Iraq against IS ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> You know if I was Abadi i'd allow you Saudis to bomb IS in Iraq, just to have all those animals quit crying about sectarianism. It's good to have others bomb the terrorists so they can't pull the sectarian card. Turkey send 2 C-130's of military aid, the message itself is more important than the few equipment itself, ( MB led Turkey supporting Safavid Iraq against IS ).



I heard that it was Iranian army artillery that is fighting in Tikrit, is there any truth to that? Also I found some really interesting data on Saudi contribution to the Daesh fight in Syria, it is not just 4 F-15S bombing there, Saudi Arabia is conducting its own separate operation in Syria 4x F-15S, 4x Tornadoes, 4x Typhoons (Which recently killed a shit ton of ISIS high command, that was a Saudi strike), 1x MRTT Air Refuleing platform for national use only, 1x Beechcraft for ISR, 1x E-3 AWACs. 

By far the biggest force after the US in the coalition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

They keep saying Iranians are fighting whilst there aren't any but a handful of advisers and a few Islamists that managed to enter Samarra and protect the shrine. Remember the attempted bomber kid that got captured, he was told that there were Iranians and he should blow them up.

News is spreading false information all over the place, western news as well. Simply since Iraq does not make any effort to get western journalists. When suicide bombers entered Al Asad airbase and were killed it reached the western news by large.. because Americans on the base reported that to the media.

-- EDIT

Saw the video of the kid btw, age ~16. No bodies around him, he was the only person in the place alive besides the soldiers. Soldiers were being shot at, must have been him before he ran out of ammo. No civillian remained in that warzone. All those things along with soldiers themselves being shot at points at 1 thing, he was doing it. Perhaps there's no solution but to kill anyone that aims at the soldiers, sad for the young fella but it's war. Being 16 is no license to commit terror and get away with it. If innocent, RIP if not good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> They keep saying Iranians are fighting whilst there aren't any but a handful of advisers and a few Islamists that managed to enter Samarra and protect the shrine. Remember the attempted bomber kid that got captured, he was told that there were Iranians and he should blow them up.
> 
> News is spreading false information all over the place, western news as well. Simply since Iraq does not make any effort to get western journalists. When suicide bombers entered Al Asad airbase and were killed it reached the western news by large.. because Americans on the base reported that to the media.
> 
> -- EDIT
> 
> Saw the video of the kid btw, age ~16. No bodies around him, he was the only person in the place alive besides the soldiers. Soldiers were being shot at, must have been him before he ran out of ammo. No civillian remained in that warzone. All those things along with soldiers themselves being shot at points at 1 thing, he was doing it. Perhaps there's no solution but to kill anyone that aims at the soldiers, sad for the young fella but it's war. Being 16 is no license to commit terror and get away with it. If innocent, RIP if not good riddance.


How can I find it thanks.


----------



## haman10

Mosamania said:


> Its okay Abii, I forgive you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


>



The biggest oxymoron was the Saudi members supporting the terrorists in the name of democracy and Syrians being free from tyranny. Its laughable.
Their country is ruled like a family business and it does not even offer the APPEARANCE of democracy (like say elections, be they mock elections or not), which they seemingly dont mind because the state subdues them with all these subsidies and cash handouts. 
The excuse it by saying the culture is different in KSA and they dont want democracy. So if you dont want it for yourselves on the account of your culture and traditions, how can legitimatlly claim that is what you want for Syrians when you mindlessly support ISIS/FSA and another mindless barbarians? 
The logic of a Saudi on pdf forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Whilst they were giving Al Bu Ajeel a choice between IS and Iraq for months they suddenly say that they're ready to fight IS on the latest moment now that IA captured the massive house of the sheikh of al-bu ajeel.





العجيلي: البو عجيل مستعدة لمساندة القوات الامنية ولا يوجد شخص من عشائرنا مع داعش | سياسة

Same with the foreign based Iraqi Ba'ath party, claimed innocence from IS just a few days ago whilst Izzat al Douri praised them in June. Just to stab them in back again after that and let IS enter the area's, they know their way of warfare well this should not be accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

All civilians were ordered to evacuate over a week ago. The PMF or "militias" cannot be blamed of any civilian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

“US planes have provided the forces on the ground with clear pictures […] of militant positions, allowing us to fire around 180 rockets at those locations.”

via

Iraq troops face stiff Tikrit resistance


----------



## terry5

Read this on line just now ,is this true ?

Horrific video claims to show a nine-year-old 'ISIS supporter' being executed by Shia militia - but is it just the latest piece of jihadi propaganda?

Read more: Video claims to show a nine-year-old 'ISIS supporter' being executed by Shia militia | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## 1000

terry5 said:


> Read this on line just now ,is this true ?
> 
> Horrific video claims to show a nine-year-old 'ISIS supporter' being executed by Shia militia - but is it just the latest piece of jihadi propaganda?
> 
> Read more: Video claims to show a nine-year-old 'ISIS supporter' being executed by Shia militia | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



He was around ~16 year old. 16 year old teens can fight, 9 year old are small kids. Propaganda lies again.

Here we have another 'kid' terrorist, the one executed looked like this. Is he 9 or rather ~16.




Another IS member they captured earlier, he admitted being born in 1996 ( 18 year old ). Would they call him 12 year old ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> The biggest oxymoron was the Saudi members supporting the terrorists in the name of democracy and Syrians being free from tyranny. Its laughable.
> Their country is ruled like a family business and it does not even offer the APPEARANCE of democracy (like say elections, be they mock elections or not), which they seemingly dont mind because the state subdues them with all these subsidies and cash handouts.
> The excuse it by saying the culture is different in KSA and they dont want democracy. So if you dont want it for yourselves on the account of your culture and traditions, how can legitimatlly claim that is what you want for Syrians when you mindlessly support ISIS/FSA and another mindless barbarians?
> The logic of a Saudi on pdf forum.


Coming from an Iranian  Ridiculous, right?
Ehh... It's not about democracy baby, it's about an Iranian supported psychopath slaughtering his own people in tens of thousands. 

Ask your brain to grasp that, and stop repeating this lie you created for yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Coming from an Iranian  Ridiculous, right?
> Ehh... It's not about democracy baby, it's about an Iranian supported psychopath slaughtering his own people in tens of thousands.
> 
> Ask your brain to grasp that, and stop repeating this lie you created for yourselves.



Same tortured cliches as always.
And why do you call me baby? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

@Alshawi1234

Do you actually think there's a point in attempting to reach the center of Tikrit without massive airpower ? They've planted IED's everywhere, there's no point in losing that many people to bombs to free it. This isn't any different than the war in Grozny 1999, Russians leveled it which is the only solution for IS strongholds where no one from inside the city will give a helping hand. Same for Fallujah. The US leveled it with artillery and airpower in the 2nd battle ( 2004 ).

Read about the battle, Tikrit should be a similar operation, civillians left already.

Battle of Grozny (1999–2000) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Russian strategy in 1999 was to hold back tanks and armored personnel carriers and subject the entrenched Chechens to an intensive heavy artillery barrage and aerial bombardment before engaging them with relatively small groups of infantry, many with prior training in urban warfare. The Russian forces relied heavily on ballistic missiles (SCUD, OTR-21 Tochka) and fuel air explosives. (The TOS-1, a multiple rocket launcher with thermobaric weaponwarheads, played a particularly prominent role in the assault). These weapons wore down the Chechens, both physically and psychologically, and air strikes were also used to attack fighters hiding in basements; such attacks were designed for maximum psychological pressure.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Well to do such thing you have to be prepared politically and propaganda cry otherwise the arab and their allies are preparing for it to attack you in media then politically then asking for the world to protect the sunni civilians is from mass shea slaughtering to the sunnis and trust me all going to sing the same song then the separation of the country then every thing else you can imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> Well to do such thing you have to be prepaired politicaly and propagandicly otherwise the arab and their alies are preparing for it to attack you in media then politicaly then asking for the world to prote t



Already prepared, the US & coalition supports and accepts it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Already prepared, the US & coalition supports and accepts it.


Then we will see whats up next weeks.
But if that so why they didn't participate in air strike that would help a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Malik Alashter said:


> Then we will see whats up next weeks.
> But if that so why they didn't participate in air strike that would help a lot.



Has Iraqi army properly surrounded the city from all side ? If not ISIS can slip through Iraqi army offense easily, regroup, employ hit and run attacks, strategy of bleeding through thousand cuts. 

This offensive should be taken as a small piece of puzzle. Securing border with Syria is the main thing I would consider choking ISIS in iraq.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bratva said:


> Has Iraqi army properly surrounded the city from all side ? If not ISIS can slip through Iraqi army offense easily, regroup, employ hit and run attacks, strategy of bleeding through thousand cuts.
> 
> This offensive should be taken as a small piece of puzzle. Securing border with Syria is the main thing I would consider choking ISIS in iraq.


Well I afraid of the army its been penetrated by terrorism supporters while the PMF is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

The areas of operation are not besieged.


Recently a large convoy of 350+ IS members came from Hawija/Mosul to Tikrit. 

The northern and southern fronts are not secured.

PMF advanced nearly 60KM and managed to secure the eastern front from Diyala up to the outskirts of Alem.

The northern front didn't begin operations until the last few hours. Southern front has most resistance, slow but steady advance.

The goal is to squeeze them into a small area and let all hell loose on them with artillery and mortar fire. 

Advance in the northern front will seal the exit/ reinforcement route and push them down south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Abii said:


> Man you have no shame. You act like you're above all the religious extremism that's so rampant in the region, but in the end you're just another wahabi terrorist from Saudi. Everybody can see through your bull shit facade.
> 
> 9/11 terrorists? All Saudis. Terrorist across the region? All Saudis. Most extremist nut jobs on defence.pk? All Saudis. Most number of suicide bombers in the region? All Saudis. All the other suicide bombers and terrorists also follow the Saudi school of thought.
> 
> Shia extremists are terrorists in anybody's book, but your savagery is on such a scale where any form of justification can be made to get rid of your filth. Crimes are overlooked, murders are overlooked, former enemies become allies etc... just so your filth can be pushed back. Why do you act like you're above all that? You're no different than any other Saudi here. The only difference between you and some bearded savage setting babies on fire in Iraq is your current location.





Yeah , Saudis everywhere it's fact and you must live with it ... see you wrote it 7 times ! you seems to be thinking of Saudis all time .

By the way,Saudis are not the responsible for your current economical issues ..it's your Mullah he can't stop funding shiite militias in the area he's funding them on your pockets and waste your money not Saudis...for that reason we're seeing these days many teachers protesting for poor salaries and low budget of the ministry of education.

Saudis are not the responsible for the international sanctions on Tehran it's your mistake , you're very ambitious looking for power and wants a nuclear bomb so carry the results without blaming on others .

Saudis didn't force your country to deal like a " super power country " and start interfering in Syria,Lebanon,Iraq and now in Yemen !

I always ask my self, you're Persians intruder to the Arabic community... so why you always stick your nose in Arabs' affairs ??
Or you're looking for a Persian empire and your country can't feed its people !! 

Things will be okay for you just if your Mullah stop spreading Rafids terrorists in our region and intercept our interests.Otherwise, you know clearly where things could be ends to ..................


For those innocents , go and solve their problem and try to get a bit of respect then come to talk about your masters Saudis :










I won't generalize like what you did, but you're no more Rafidi Persian stigma on the world ! go hang yourself and do a favor for the world for single time


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> Do you actually think there's a point in attempting to reach the center of Tikrit without massive airpower ? They've planted IED's everywhere, there's no point in losing that many people to bombs to free it. This isn't any different than the war in Grozny 1999, Russians leveled it which is the only solution for IS strongholds where no one from inside the city will give a helping hand. Same for Fallujah. The US leveled it with artillery and airpower in the 2nd battle ( 2004 ).



It's pretty complicated. The battle of Tikrit is symbolic and will determine the outcome of all the other battles. 

The plan is to corner IS fighters and rain hell on them, but it's a complicated battle and needs time. IS probably has at least 100 suicide bombers planned for Tikrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monaspa

1000 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> Do you actually think there's a point in attempting to reach the center of Tikrit without massive airpower ? They've planted IED's everywhere, there's no point in losing that many people to bombs to free it. This isn't any different than the war in Grozny 1999, Russians leveled it which is the only solution for IS strongholds where no one from inside the city will give a helping hand. Same for Fallujah. The US leveled it with artillery and airpower in the 2nd battle ( 2004 ).
> 
> Read about the battle, Tikrit should be a similar operation, civillians left already.
> 
> Battle of Grozny (1999–2000) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Russian strategy in 1999 was to hold back tanks and armored personnel carriers and subject the entrenched Chechens to an intensive heavy artillery barrage and aerial bombardment before engaging them with relatively small groups of infantry, many with prior training in urban warfare. The Russian forces relied heavily on ballistic missiles (SCUD, OTR-21 Tochka) and fuel air explosives. (The TOS-1, a multiple rocket launcher with thermobaric weaponwarheads, played a particularly prominent role in the assault). These weapons wore down the Chechens, both physically and psychologically, and air strikes were also used to attack fighters hiding in basements; such attacks were designed for maximum psychological pressure.


here people are unable to understand difference between bombing cities and child murdering, so be prepared for "Iraqi Government is murdering innocent Sunni children in Tikrit" type cry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

Islamic State torches oil field east of Tikrit

*Baghdad:* Islamic State militants have set fire to oil wells in the Ajil field east of the city of Tikrit to try to hinder aerial attacks aimed at driving them from the oilfield, a witness and military source said.

Black smoke could be seen rising from the oil field since Wednesday afternoon, said the witness, who accompanied Iraqi militia and soldiers as they advanced on Tikrit from the east.

Before the Islamic State took over the field in June it produced 25,000 barrels per day of crude that were shipped to the Kirkuk refinery, as well as 150 million cubic feet of gas per day piped to the government-controlled Kirkuk power station.


----------



## 1000

*Turkmen news agency: Formation of Turkmen regiment within the PMF*
التركمان يعلنون عن تشكيل فوج الحق التركماني في العراق





that get many more of them to join in

@Alienoz_TR wheres your bullshit 'I support Turkmen interest'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> *Turkmen news agency: Formation of Turkmen regiment within the PMF*
> التركمان يعلنون عن تشكيل فوج الحق التركماني في العراق
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that get many more of them to join in
> 
> @Alienoz_TR wheres your bullshit 'I support Turkmen interest'



I still support Turkmens against American backed devil worshippers.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> I still support Turkmens against American backed devil worshippers.



They are fighting against Daesh devil worshipers, no one else, so you should be okay with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> The Iraqi forces will clean it within few more days.


U must be kidding. Assad is storming Jobar neighborhood for over 2 years. Shia army in Iraq is much less competent than Assads army. Unless they level the city competely they wont achieve much.


----------



## 1000

500 said:


> U must be kidding. Assad is storming Jobar neighborhood for over 2 years. Shia army in Iraq is much less competent than Assads army. Unless they level the city competely they wont achieve much.



It's not a Shia army, thousands of locals from Tikrit are taking part in it, it's a war against IS not against Sunnis.

They should besiege and push them in a small area, than request coalition airpower and level it together with artillery. There's no other option as they have too many suicide bombers waiting inside the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

haman10 said:


>


Who lives in glass house...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> It's not a Shia army, thousands of locals from Tikrit are taking part in it, it's a war against IS not against Sunnis.
> 
> They should besiege and push them in a small area, than request coalition airpower and level it together with artillery. There's no other option as they have too many suicide bombers waiting inside the city.


He has such a deep hatred against Shias, you could even smell it from hundreds miles away. That's why I say terrorist groups like Nusra and ISIS have the same interests as Israel and their online Hasbara propagandists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

1000 said:


> It's not a Shia army, thousands of locals from Tikrit are taking part in it, it's a war against IS not against Sunnis.
> 
> They should besiege and push them in a small area, than request coalition airpower and level it together with artillery. There's no other option as they have too many suicide bombers waiting inside the city.


















Serpentine said:


> He has such a deep hatred against Shias, you could even smell it from hundreds miles away. That's why I say terrorist groups like Nusra and ISIS have the same interests as Israel and their online Hasbara propagandists.


Nonsense. I want Shia's to be free from brutal ayatula dictatorship.


----------



## 1000

500 said:


>



Army works together with PMF and Shia groups such as Kataib Hezbollah in the pics above. Both army and the PMF have thousands of Sunnis and Christians in their ranks.



Serpentine said:


> He has such a deep hatred against Shias, you could even smell it from hundreds miles away. That's why I say terrorist groups like Nusra and ISIS have the same interests as Israel and their online Hasbara propagandists.



I know he has problems with Hezbollah-Syria-Iran therefor supports the opposition in Syria. Anyway i'm just saying, it's mainly Sunnis that are joining against IS lately whenever they get the chance of doing so without being beheaded, but we are all Safavids in the end, for now that image remains.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573539622011191296
Does Mosul have a Zoo or what? Just curious.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573539622011191296
> Does Mosul have a Zoo or what? Just curious.



Tens of Iranians officers and a general in Mosul? That's interesting, let's see if the apes of the Khilafah will release a video since they do it even if they fart in their pants.


Yes Mosul does have a zoo, but... Mosul itself has became a huge zoo after Daesh takeover, their supporters are also available in different branches of this huge zoo throughout the world and ME and also on internet forums.

This is an everyday scene in Mosul:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> U must be kidding. Assad is storming Jobar neighborhood for over 2 years. Shia army in Iraq is much less competent than Assads army. Unless they level the city competely they wont achieve much.


I was a bit optimistic, but they will take it soon.

It's the IED that make their move slow, sooner the PMF will take tekreet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> I was a bit optimistic, but they will take it soon.
> 
> It's the IED that make their move slow, sooner the PMF will take tekreet.


In order to take Tikrit u would need to level it, like it happened in Kobani and Homs. Without the CC support it will take half year at least.


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> In order to take Tikrit u would need to level it, like it happened in Kobani and Homs. Without the CC support it will take half year at least.


All I can say so far we have to wait few more weeks either they take it without leveling it or they have to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> In order to take Tikrit u would need to level it, like it happened in Kobani and Homs. Without the CC support it will take half year at least.



Coalition didn't do shit in liberation of Jaraf al-Sakhar and Dyala province, so yes it's possible to liberate Tikrit without leveling it. Iraq is a different situation compared to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Apparently the news of the IS reinforcements in Tirkit is false. Old propaganda being recycled.

-----

Meanwhile the PMF are currently 2km away from Dour district and 5KM away from Alem. PMF are also really close to Albu Ajeel with more reinforcments arriving to encircle the towns and cover the flanks before moving towards the towns.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Coalition didn't do shit in liberation of Jaraf al-Sakhar and Dyala province, so yes it's possible to liberate Tikrit without leveling it. Iraq is a different situation compared to Syria.


CC helped a lot there + this town is deep in Shia areas. Basically it was a small IS unit which made a raid into enemy territory and returned untouched.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> CC helped a lot there + this town is deep in Shia areas. Basically it was a small IS unit which made a raid into enemy territory and returned untouched.



No CC did not contribute anything.
It wasn't a 'small IS unit'. Most of the suicide bombing cars were sent to Baghdad from Jaraf al Sakhar, that's why the number of bombings in Baghdad decreased significantly after liberation of that area. It was a hotnet's nest.

+ you are always in state of denial and we are used to it, I don't think people here respect your opinion in these matters, at least not Iraqis themselves. You are now famous for doing this here and Iranian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

CC only helped Kurds *a lot, *the others not so much. I think the coalition airforce will take part mainly in Mosul and Anbar where presence of Shiite groups are low, there they might start bombing Fallujah as in 2004 eventually working their way up to Syria.

This happened not too long ago near Fallujah by groups like : asaib ahl al haq/kataib hezbollah. I think they shouldn't do such things, it's both destructive politically. if the Apache fires back they won't survive and their buddies will want revenge.

ISIS bombs slow Iraq and Iran-backed Shiite militias' advance on Tikrit, raise questions about Mosul - CBS News



> Acknowledging that allied *Shiite militia forces fired on a U.S. Apache military helicopter several days earlier in an incident which could easily have escalated dangerously,* al-Abadi assured the lawmakers that "any movement by any helicopters or other planes takes place with our permission and our knowledge."



@Serpentine I guess this proves Hazzy wrong again, he said Shiite groups worked together with Americans in Iraq ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GBU-28

Iranian terrorist Brigadier General confirmed killed.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No CC did not contribute anything.
> It wasn't a 'small IS unit'. Most of the suicide bombing cars were sent to Baghdad from Jaraf al Sakhar, that's why the number of bombings in Baghdad decreased significantly after liberation of that area. It was a hotnet's nest.
> 
> + you are always in state of denial and we are used to it, I don't think people here respect your opinion in these matters, at least not Iraqis themselves. You are now famous for doing this here and Iranian section.


I was right about everything.

_Iraqi forces, aided by U.S.-led coalition airstrikes, said Saturday that they had secured a key town south of Baghdad after heavy fighting with Islamic State militants. _

Iraqi Forces, Kurds Retake IS-Besieged Town

But I now checked the Jurf al Sakhar "town". LOL that not even a village. Just few sparsely placed 1 store buildings. 






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## 1000

@500

Jurf al Sakhr population : ~80.000

That's not small.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

why Iranians and their allies are using half name of terrorist organization, instead of full i.e. *ISIS* Islamic State of Iraq & Syria!


----------



## 1000

OTTOMAN said:


> why Iranians and their allies are using half name of terrorist organization, instead of full i.e. *ISIS* Islamic State of Iraq & Syria!



cause they renamed to IS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

1000 said:


> cause they renamed to IS


You did good there, respecting their desires.
Have they given any reason for disowning Iraq and Syria?


----------



## Alshawi1234

500 said:


> CC helped a lot there + this town is deep in Shia areas. Basically it was a small IS unit which made a raid into enemy territory and returned untouched.



Jurf al sahkr isn't one town. The way regions work in Iraq is here province. "Qadha", and then the qadha is seperated into "nahiyah". The nahia has main town and includes the villages around it.

Jurf al sakhr was a qadha and the main town and largest town was jurf Al sahkr (the rocky stream). This qadha includes a series of towns going towards amriyat Al Falujah. The towns of jurf Al sakhr, abd wies, Fadhliyah, Farsiyah, sindij, Baj, buhairat(the lakes), and upwards. The PMF forces retook the entire northern Babel and created a buffer zone which included parts of Anbar, southern Amriyah to be specific. It's well over 70 KM from Jurf to amriyah. 

The area is complicated landscape, all rivers, artificial lakes, and Palm groves. Neither the US nor the Iraqi army have any real control over it since 2003. It was an alqaeda hotspot and later an IS hotspot. The entire population are part of IS. 

Besides the areas regained in Diyala are much larger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

@Mosamania @GBU-28

Turned out that kid was a terrorist, good that they shot him. If they'd release him he'd do it again.

















@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Some pics released by ISIS in the state of Salah al-Din :


----------



## Gasoline




----------



## 1000

@Gasoline another Saudi supporting ISIS ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gasoline

1000 said:


> @Gasoline another Saudi supporting ISIS ?



No i'm not supporting them , I'm showing people their crimes .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Gasoline said:


> No i'm not supporting them , I'm showing people their crimes .



Just wondering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

1000 said:


> Just wondering.



That's normal ^_^ 
We're sharing interests by fighting those extremists .



500 said:


> Who lives in glass house...



 

Actually they're living in a house with cheap glass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF detonate IS suicide truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Gasoline said:


> No i'm not supporting them , I'm showing people their crimes .


Of course you're not. Mosamania says the same thing, but in reality he wants to set all shias on fire as he's said before. You're no different. There's no such a thing as a normal Saudi, b/c unlike with the rest of us, nationalism in Saudi is tied with wahabism. So even nationalists like Mosamania are pretty much whack job ISIS supporters to an extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

5th mechanized division and PMF forces advance 60km to the outskirts of Alem, liberating over a dozen villages on the way. IS has burnt two small oil pumping stations to prevent the army aviation from attacking their positions. 






IS has been depending largely on suicide bombings. Over 15 attempted suicide bombing in the past 3 days, with 4 of them being successful but the majority of them being foiled. On the Alem front about 10 suicide bombing, luckily all of them failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Abii said:


> Of course you're not. Mosamania says the same thing, but in reality he wants to set all shias on fire as he's said before. You're no different. There's no such a thing as a normal Saudi, b/c unlike with the rest of us, nationalism in Saudi is tied with wahabism. So even nationalists like Mosamania are pretty much whack job ISIS supporters to an extent.



You're accusing and calling Sunnis by extremism with escaping Shiites extremism while the fact is the extremists are exist in the both sides as everybody know.
I dealt with many Shiites ,not all Shiites are extremists ,but you seems to be following Raffids that what I can understand from you right ?
If so,what makes you different from other Shiite extremists to blame on us or to judge us?

I told you previously, you're using the language of generalizing which that means you're thoughtless person .


----------



## Alshawi1234

AAH kill a suicide bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moein

500 said:


> Who lives in glass house...



he is the only true and real leader in world that stand against triangle usa, britain , israel and all they're allies that all are freemason zionist, illuminati circle that they are all satan worshipers and waiters of antichrist, real beasts and real world abominations, and your allies are many even in the middle east, isis and al nusra and other takfiries are your servants, now maybe you are more for now, but we! all real shiite and sunni muslims and free christians and free jewish people of world when the day will come, in the end of the days we will beat you all just like promises of god given to us, and in that day the light will shall shine in the darkness of the hearts, sooner or later, that day will come, and we continue fight with you until that day,we will defend of defenseless peoples against your masters in all over the world and this war never end until last war that will come and it is not so far, the day that two real messiahs jesus and mahdi(ahmad) will come and defeat your false messiah antichrist...
Your media empire in these days take over the world with Corruption, lies and false, tell people we are evil with lie... look how many israel killed people in palestine for decades, look how many babies you killed in only last summer, thousand and thousands you killed in last 6 decade, and the usa! the real beast and the big devil, the only country use nukes on civilian people in world, only kill half million in japan, kill 6 million men and women and children in vietnam, kill million and millions of people in last two centuries in all world, the britain! old fox, the maker of israel and the first colonial and Exploiting in world, predator of world! all of you call us breakers of human right!!!! really ridicules!! really!
and i say to you why?! because we are only real people stand...
look which devils say of human rights!!!
usa, israel, britain and your servants in the middle east made isis and other terrorist groups in behind, they defending of you against us, simple and stupid minds join to them to destroy middle east countries for you, that is the zion plan that name on it great and new middle east!!! in this middle east only you are a country that remain!! only blind mind people cant know and see this!
but we not allow you to do that! trust me! and understand that now we are not a few countries in the middle east, now many countries in middle and South American continent join us, some countries in asia and africa are with us now! day by day we will be more! trust me...
we are not a part of east bloc or west! we are and we doing create a third bloc, a third part, the anti zionism, anti imperialism block and it will be larger and stronger day by day in all over the world! trust me! it will break and destroy your masonic and satanism circle, maybe many people dont know but now we are 16 countries in different region and different Religion, they all now lead by iran, we are not only a country!...
we break and will break the old formula! the main power of us and our formula is Faith and courage not the economy, equipment, technology and other matters, but we will going stronger and stronger in these matters too, day by day in future...
israel and usa and nato dont have courage to act and attack our country, maybe you dont know but your masters and leaders know well!! we have thousands missle in cuba, venezuela, bolivia and ecuador that if you act those missles shot to strategic points of usa, and another thousands missle shot to israel and american and nato Bases and Equipments in middle east, we dont need nukes, and we dont want nukes, we can put you on the ground without nukes, we dont kill civilians unlike you! we know shot to what and how!!! thats why you flee and never act on us and even we will made usa and euro accept our peacefully Nuclear Energy circle and our rights and besides thats why nato and us seat back and dont act and dont attack bashar assad, your leaders know well about them... we can make Peace without war, only you will attack us on last war in the end when your false messiah settled on his seat and that time we will defeat you all for the last time, your false new world order became our new peace world order in next of that day...

one day! that day will come! 313 of us against 313 of yours!
time will show the sun behind the cloud...


----------



## Alshawi1234

O Gawd. Lol. 


Anyways some note updates. 

AAH advance on IS positions. Latest news that they neared Chalame just south of Dour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Sunni Iraqi tribal sheikh talks some truth, he speaks from his own place whereas figures like Ali Hatem Suleiman do from hotels in Arbil and Amman where the animals host him.

Calls Sunni politicians trash in bed with ISIS that caused this, praises Hadi al Ameri for fighting IS and helping Sunnis form armed groups. He wants Arab states to help but says none of them will, says he would accept Iranian help against IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Gasoline said:


> You're accusing and calling Sunnis by extremism with escaping Shiites extremism while the fact is the extremists are exist in the both sides as everybody know.
> I dealt with many Shiites ,not all Shiites are extremists ,but you seems to be following Raffids that what I can understand from you right ?
> If so,what makes you different from other Shiite extremists to blame on us or to judge us?
> 
> I told you previously, you're using the language of generalizing which that means you're thoughtless person .



Religion as a whole is an outdated concept. Time to throw out both Shiite and Sunni and embrace the humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Of course you're not. Mosamania says the same thing, but in reality he wants to set all shias on fire as he's said before. You're no different. There's no such a thing as a normal Saudi, b/c unlike with the rest of us, nationalism in Saudi is tied with wahabism. So even nationalists like Mosamania are pretty much whack job ISIS supporters to an extent.



I think some of them might be smart to enough to know its all just bullshit. But because its their bullshit, they keep it to themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> I think some of them might be smart to enough to know its all just bullshit. But because its their bullshit, they keep it to themselves


Sure, to an extent, but culturally they are unique in the region. Their identity is truly tied with wahabism and the salafi mindset. You will NEVER come across a truly atheist or a progressive Saudi. They're also unique in their complete disregard for any history outside of Islam. They don't know anything apart from wahabism and even when they try to put it aside, they don't have anything to replace it with, so they always get pulled back. Me and you have our history, our non-Islamic culture, our ability to completely disregard religion and Islam and still be able to socialize with our family and friends who think exactly the same way etc... A Saudi like Mosa will never be able to replace wahabism with anything, b/c there is nothing to replace it with. 

No culture outside of Islam exists for them and on top of that, nationalism in their society is tied to wahabi ideology, so if they want to fit in among their own they have to keep a good chunk of that culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> @Mosamania @GBU-28
> 
> Turned out that kid was a terrorist, good that they shot him. If they'd release him he'd do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abii



Doesn't look like him at all.



Abii said:


> Sure, to an extent, but culturally they are unique in the region. Their identity is truly tied with wahabism and the salafi mindset. You will NEVER come across a truly atheist or a progressive Saudi. They're also unique in their complete disregard for any history outside of Islam. They don't know anything apart from wahabism and even when they try to put it aside, they don't have anything to replace it with, so they always get pulled back. Me and you have our history, our non-Islamic culture, our ability to completely disregard religion and Islam and still be able to socialize with our family and friends who think exactly the same way etc... A Saudi like Mosa will never be able to replace wahabism with anything, b/c there is nothing to replace it with.
> 
> No culture outside of Islam exists for them and on top of that, nationalism in their society is tied to wahabi ideology, so if they want to fit in among their own they have to keep a good chunk of that culture.


 
Wow you are a bigger idiot than I thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Mosamania said:


> Doesn't look like him at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are a bigger idiot than I thought.


So you're telling me you have something to replace the common culture of Saudi with? Are those cricket sounds I'm hearing? That's what I thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## moein

Militant Atheist said:


> Religion as a whole is an outdated concept. Time to throw out both Shiite and Sunni and embrace the humanity


thats what the usa and others want! secularism! a simple example! : even you can see that on back of one dollar under Pyramid with 13 steps! in old roman language Posted : novus ordo seclorum and it mean new secular world order!!
they spread it in all countries and between humans because the regional is the thing that stay in their way for they're world Penetration! they spread in all their world wide media there is no god and regional are imagination than they themselves worship lucifer in the back and they're hide! thats why secularism spread by them, dont belive this lie! have more Research and reading different sources, even theyre sources! which can you found on internet a few... they worship their false god that they trust!
you can see the eye on the top of pyramid!
you can see their marks and signs, in books, movies, media, paints , organizations, governments, uniforms, many countries flag! in every where, just like you sad: embrace and see better with open eyes! know what they try to say! know what those means, know what they fear! know what is their goal! know who are their enemies! then u can see better and u can decide better! it will be better trust me! a some research worth it! then your eyes will open, secularism is a lie! their lie...
they spread it in most of world in last century for their goal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

Atheists are like hipsters. No class.



moein said:


> thats what the usa and others want! secularism! a simple example! : even you can see that on back of one dollar under Pyramid with 13 steps! in old roman language Posted : novus ordo seclorum and it mean new secular world order!!
> they spread it in all countries and between humans because the regional is the thing that stay in their way for they're world Penetration! they spread in all their world wide media there is no god and regional are imagination than they worship lucifer in the back and they're hide! thats why secularism spread by them, dont belive this lie! have more Research and reading different sources, even theyre sources! which can you found on internet a few... they worship their false god that they trust!
> you can see the eye on the top of pyramid!
> you can see their masks and signs, in books, movies, media, paints , organizations, governments, uniforms, many countries flag! in every where, just like you sad: embrace and see better with open eyes! know what they try to say! know what those means, know what they fear! know what is their goal! know who are their enemies! then u can see better and u can decide better! it will be better trust me! a some research worth it! then your eyes will open, secularism is a lie! their lie...
> they spread it in most of world in last century for their goal...




Secularism is all about global dominance. **** that shit, I'll never be a slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> Coalition didn't do shit in liberation of Jaraf al-Sakhar and Dyala province, so yes it's possible to liberate Tikrit without leveling it. Iraq is a different situation compared to Syria.


Absolutely right, Iraq is really different from Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Gasoline said:


> while the fact is the extremists are exist in the both sides as everybody know.


Just point to one Shea extremist group that declare the anihalation to another group of Muslims and imlemented as we see with the wahhabis I dare you to name one Shea group do that?.



Gasoline said:


> you're using the language of generalizing


If there is one who generalize it's you wahabis no doubt.



moein said:


> thats what the usa and others want! secularism! a simple example! : even you can see that on back of one dollar under Pyramid with 13 steps! in old roman language Posted : novus ordo seclorum and it mean new secular world order!!
> they spread it in all countries and between humans because the regional is the thing that stay in their way for they're world Penetration! they spread in all their world wide media there is no god and regional are imagination than they themselves worship lucifer in the back and they're hide! thats why secularism spread by them, dont belive this lie! have more Research and reading different sources, even theyre sources! which can you found on internet a few... they worship their false god that they trust!
> you can see the eye on the top of pyramid!
> you can see their marks and signs, in books, movies, media, paints , organizations, governments, uniforms, many countries flag! in every where, just like you sad: embrace and see better with open eyes! know what they try to say! know what those means, know what they fear! know what is their goal! know who are their enemies! then u can see better and u can decide better! it will be better trust me! a some research worth it! then your eyes will open, secularism is a lie! their lie...
> they spread it in most of world in last century for their goal...


I think Abii and atheiost one believe in Prometheous.

One day one of them told me there is no God then I asked who made that computer? he just look at me then went away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Abii said:


> So you're telling me you have something to replace the common culture of Saudi with? Are those cricket sounds I'm hearing? That's what I thought.



What is the common culture of Saudis do you presume? Also your entire argument revolves around Arabians not having any "culture" at all. Which is the same exact ignorant argument that most Iranians make without bothering to read at least two paragraphs.

There is no "Saudi culture" if that is what you mean, Saudi Arabia is a collection of numerous Arab group cultures that are their own separate entities.

Najdis have their own culture, Hijazis have their own culture, So are Jizanis. Also what is the "common culture of Saudis"? Please enlighten me with your half assed assements based on half assed assumptions.

Now that you have a head start in maybe trying to educate yourself a little, you can go and do a little bit more reading.

Read a bit here: 
Hejaz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's the cultural group I belog to anyways.


----------



## moein

Malik Alashter said:


> Just point to one Shea extremist group that declare the anihalation to another group of Muslims and imlemented as we see with the wahhabis I dare you to name one Shea group do that?.
> 
> If there is one who generalize it's you wahabis no doubt.
> 
> 
> I think Abii and atheiost one believe in Prometheous.
> 
> One day one of them told me there is no God then I asked who made that computer? he just look at me then went away.



hi my brother , they are good guys, i Respect the others will and believe, i respect them both, they are my compatriot too, but i belive they are believed very in material world, human made to worship! if men don't worship god! man will worship a statue like zeus!! or even a women!!! like those people worship mistresses, goddesses or space fantasies even believe in aliens!!! anything else even more false things!! man need to worship something why dont we worship the only and real god!?! the maker, allah is that one...
the nationalism is good thing, but when it goes very deep inside! it going to be apartheid and Racism! like zionist tell the jewish orthodox the people and chosen by god! or made us say again and again: persian, arab, turk and.... the fact is all of us are sons and daughters of adam and eve, we all are humans, so why say and have very Insistence on that too much, it is good to have love for motherland but just know the two sides of men! one is evil the other is good!
this is the zion work in these days! they say and Stimulation us! to tell over and over! turk, arab, persian, sunni, shiite, kurd, christian and .... between middle east people...
they want put war and cross between us so they can be safe and dominion us, they want use of this, we all middle east people just be wise and Informed of they plans...


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Doesn't look like him at all.



Looks like him for me, anyway he's dead.

I don't think any of the ~16 year olds failed terrorists captured should be released either way, all they seek to do is blow themselves up therefor let them be shot and send them to their next place where they want to go.

That Saudi kid you felt sorry about was 18, an adult. I think it's time Iraqi forces quit the soft approach and start killing terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

@Mosamania

Like I told you no Arab state takes any step here without the US leading the way.

The Iran taking over Iraq statement by the Saudi FM was some simple BS of a reason to say his true goal which is wanting US forces in Iraq & Syria. Considering their lobbying and Gen. Dempsey saying a few days ago that he does not rule out US ground forces we'll see them on the ground sooner or later.

Iran is 'taking over Iraq' and Obama must put boots on the ground against Isil, warns Saudi Arabia - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

1000 said:


> @500
> 
> Jurf al Sakhr population : ~80.000
> 
> That's not small.


Check the satellite image:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Some 100 small 1 store buildings. 1000-2000 at most.


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> @Mosamania
> 
> Like I told you no Arab state takes any step here without the US leading the way.
> 
> The Iran taking over Iraq statement by the Saudi FM was some simple BS of a reason to say his true goal which is wanting US forces in Iraq & Syria. Considering their lobbying and Gen. Dempsey saying a few days ago that he does not rule out US ground forces we'll see them on the ground sooner or later.
> 
> Iran is 'taking over Iraq' and Obama must put boots on the ground against Isil, warns Saudi Arabia - Telegraph



No one gives a damn what that old thing says. No matter what, they only care for their interest, which is countering Iran. They don't give a shit about IS or fighting it, launching some symbolic air raids over Iraq does not change the reality. Whatever we do, they'll cry about it. You should see who is playing games in this whole IS story. Iraq should act strongly and hit them in the mouth. If they don't contribute anything to the fight against Daesh, they should simply shut their mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

500 said:


> Check the satellite image:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Some 100 small 1 store buildings. 1000-2000 at most.



this is the entire jurf al sakhr, zoom out.






Somehow it had a large population with many terrorists especially car bomb garages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

1000 said:


> this is the entire jurf al sakhr, zoom out.
> View attachment 199749


Hmm beside Jufr al Saker/Naser itself there is also al Hamiya. Same size. All ther rest - just fields with few rare small houses. Overall not a single large building.


----------



## -SINAN-

GBU-28 said:


> Iranian terrorist Brigadier General confirmed killed.



If this boy is a Brigadier General then i'm Field Marshall...

Brigadier General insignia in IRGC.



Second Lieutenant insignia in IRGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

500 said:


> Hmm beside Jufr al Saker/Naser itself there is also al Hamiya. Same size. All ther rest - just fields with few rare small houses. Overall not a single large building.



I already explained the area of operation, it's entire northern Babel and going into Anbar, check my previous reply it probably got buried in the past pages. It's a series of villages and towns stretching over 60KM with a complicated landscape and a nearly 100% pro-IS population.

Anyways some updates. A video emerged, Iraqi forces on the outskirts of Tikrit. Just a few hundred meters from Tikrit and Albu Ajeel. The Sallahiddin provincial council is under PMF and ISF control. Meanwhile news emerging that iraqi forces has ented the Qadsiyah neighbirhood North of Tikrit (just south of the university which is already under ISF control). Qadsiyah is the largest neighbirhood in Tikrit.






In other news, semi official news report that the PMF has entered and taken over the entire Dur district and town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

^^ Than they are in short MLRS range, time to flatten it and call in coalition airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> ^^ Than they are in short MLRS range, time to flatten it and call in coalition airstrikes.



It's better to squeeze them into a single neighbirhood to create minimum damage. Don't forget many of the IS families are with them, they will eventually raise the white flags and surrender just like they did in Farsiyah if their families are in danger. Then we could let the women and children out and just execute all them men. BTW this is the only on front. They are still waiting for the eastern front from Alem. Once that succeeds then Tikrit will be fully surrounded.

Thank God Iran has a military industry, we would have been drained by now if it weren't for Iranian weapons. These kind of systems are probably 200% more expensive have they been for the US, and they probably wouldn't even sell us in large quantities. 

Anyways. PMF testing Nasir grenade launcher. They acquired 500 of them. Thanks to 1000 for letting me know about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

Malik Alashter said:


> Just point to one Shea extremist group that declare the anihalation to another group of Muslims and imlemented as we see with the wahhabis I dare you to name one Shea group do that?.



hahahahah 
You need just one ? Rafidi
I'll be generous and give you 5 militias !

Asaeeb Ahl Al-haq
Bader Militias
Almahdi militias
Saraya Alssalam
Hezzbolla
.
.
.
.
.
.


See I'm so kind ,, I skipped the Iranian militias I didn't list them 

Or you don't see your s!tt because it's comes out from you ? 

*I'm Arabic and I know all your BS, so don't try to be smart ..Okay ?*

Daesh came after your extremism so don't blame on others and carry the results by your selves with your Iranian masters .




Malik Alashter said:


> If there is one who generalize it's you wahabis no doubt.



If there's a thoughtless and brainwashed people you're one of them , no doubt at all .

You seems to be also following the Mullah's School

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Gasoline, go set yourself on fire  
There's plenty of Saudi threads here just go post on their don't be polluting this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

a new brigade graduated from a foreign advisors training

The aiming seems good to me considering the short training time of 6 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

moein said:


> like zionist tell the jewish orthodox the people and chosen by god! or persian, arab, turk and.... the fact is all of us are sons and daughters of adam and eve, we all are humans, so why say and have very Insistence on that too much, it is good to have love for motherland but just know the two sides of men! one is evil the other is good!
> this is the zion work in these days! they say and Stimulation us! to tell over and over! turk, arab, persian, sunni, shiite, kurd, christian and ....
> they want put war and cross between us so they can be safe and dominion us, they want use of this, we all middle east people just be wise and Informed of they plans...



No disagreement here at all .



Alshawi1234 said:


> Gasoline, go set yourself on fire
> There's plenty of Saudi threads here just go post on their don't be polluting this thread.





Myself isn't cheap like yours .
Go hang your self and do a favor for the world for single time


----------



## 1000

@Gasoline can't you do this in another thread, of course you and @Mosamania and all of you will complain about the Shia dominated groups, that out of Saudi interest which is fine, but that's foreign to us, Sunnis are joining the same sectarian Shia groups lately therefor they're good for us.

This video says all what Sunnis on the ground are about if they are not with IS.





The ones living in foreign hotels are irrelevant. Those groups you named wouldn't even exist if not for IS, they're answering the call to fight terror. Sunnis requested their help and are still working with them, very simple. You and Mosamania will never accept it but it's the truth.

Here Sunni group Jabour fights IS together with the Shia groups





Again you won't accept, but it's what is happening on the ground. So save us the sectarian card, keep that shit out of here we've heard it too often.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

1000 said:


> @Gasoline can't you do this in another thread, of course you and @Mosamania and all of you will complain about the Shia dominated groups, that out of Saudi interest which is fine, but that's foreign to us, Sunnis are joining the same sectarian Shia groups lately therefor they're good for us.
> 
> This video says all what Sunnis on the ground are about if they are not with IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones living in foreign hotels are irrelevant. Those groups you named wouldn't even exist if not for IS, they're answering the call to fight terror. Sunnis requested their help and are still working with them, very simple. You and Mosamania will never accept it but it's the truth.



I'll not behave like kids, but if you just take a look at the previous posts you'll see whose mistaken and whose started writing BS to force us to do this filthy discussion.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> If this boy is a Brigadier General then i'm Field Marshall...
> 
> Brigadier General insignia in IRGC.
> View attachment 199771
> 
> 
> Second Lieutenant insignia in IRGC.
> 
> View attachment 199769


Every single Iranian volunteer killed in Iraq and Syria suddenly becomes commander of armed forces, brigadier general, super important military officer and etc after death. That's the logic of IS apolgists.

Last night @Alienoz_TR was saying IS has paraded an Iranian general in a cage in Mosul. 

Of course nothing but the propaganda of apes of the Khilafah.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

Mosamania said:


> What is the common culture of Saudis do you presume? Also your entire argument revolves around Arabians not having any "culture" at all. Which is the same exact ignorant argument that most Iranians make without bothering to read at least two paragraphs.
> 
> There is no "Saudi culture" if that is what you mean, Saudi Arabia is a collection of numerous Arab group cultures that are their own separate entities.
> 
> Najdis have their own culture, Hijazis have their own culture, So are Jizanis. Also what is the "common culture of Saudis"? Please enlighten me with your half assed assements based on half assed assumptions.
> 
> Now that you have a head start in maybe trying to educate yourself a little, you can go and do a little bit more reading.
> 
> Read a bit here:
> Hejaz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That's the cultural group I belog to anyways.


I'm not talking about Arabs in general. I'm talking about Saudis and Yemeni people. Lebanese, Iraqis etc... all have their history and modern culture to be proud of. They're still very tribal and religious, but there's something to replace the traditional culture with. A Saudi doesn't. Can a Saudi openly talk against Islam in front of his family and friends out in the open and get away with it? Nope. Do you have your version of Mesopotamia and multiple Persian dynasties to be proud of? Nope. Do you celebrate non Islamic holidays and festivals like Norooz, charshanbe soori, Shabe Yalda etc...? Nope. Islam, specifically wahabi Islam, IS THE ONLY common culture in Saudi today. So when you act like you're above it all, you're not fooling anyone.

Your parents don't share your opinions about Islam. Neither does the rest of your family or your Saudi friends. In essence you don't really believe it either. Islam is ingrained into Saudi culture so there's no getting away from it.


----------



## Banu Hashim

Abii said:


> I'm not talking about Arabs in general. I'm talking about Saudis and Yemeni people. Lebanese, Iraqis etc... all have their history and modern culture to be proud of. They're still very tribal and religious, but there's something to replace the traditional culture with. A Saudi doesn't. Can a Saudi openly talk against Islam in front of his family and friends out in the open and get away with it? Nope. Do you have your version of Mesopotamia and multiple Persian dynasties to be proud of? Nope. Do you celebrate non Islamic holidays and festivals like Norooz, charshanbe soori, Shabe Yalda etc...? Nope. Islam, specifically wahabi Islam, IS THE ONLY common culture in Saudi today. So when you act like you're above it all, you're not fooling anyone.
> 
> Your parents don't share your opinions about Islam. Neither does the rest of your family or your Saudi friends. In essence you don't really believe it either. Islam is ingrained into Saudi culture so there's no getting away from it.



How dumb are you farsi? Arabia is one of the oldest civilizations with dozens of ancient pre-Islamic cultures - some of them are among the oldest in the world such as the Dilmun Civilization (older than anything found in Iran), Nabateans, Thamud, Gerrha which are several millennium old civilizations just to mention a few that were found in what is now modern day KSA. I have not even mentioned those found elsewhere on the Arabian Peninsula or those that were founded by people originating from Arabia in what is now nearby Iraq and Levant.

Even the Sumerians are thought to have originated in eastern Eastern Arabia (modern day Eastern Province of KSA) and they regarded Dilmun as holy land as written in the Epic of Gilgamesh.

For God's sake Arabia as a entity predates Persia. I am not even talking about Arabia as a whole which is the oldest inhabited area of the world outside of Eastern Africa. Arabia is home to some of the oldest continuously populated cities in the world as well.

Nabataeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thamud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Magan (civilization) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gerrha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tylos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pre-Islamic Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Watch this documentary and come back here spreading your obsessive bullshit.






*People from what is now KSA founded 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has seen. More than any other ethnic group in the top 15. Ruled the Islamic Caliphate for 1000 years. Founded the Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid and Famitid caliphates and countless of other kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, imamates, sheikdoms etc on 3 continents. 
Spread Islam to all corners of the world. The Arabic language (in the top 5 of most spoken languages in the world), their culture, left 50 or so World UNESCO Heritage Sites on 3 continents. Arabs left over 10 in Spain alone etc.*

*List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Up to 25% of all Spanish words are of Arabic origin ffs. Arabs from Arabia influenced the cuisine, architecture, language, culture, religion (obviously) etc. of most of the Islamic world.*

*Their influence is unrivaled in the region. What you have left though are some columns in Persopolis, a few festivals (lol) and a dead religion that nobody outside of Farsis give a crap about.*

*Makkah alone has more foreign visitors (and will always have) than your entire country.*

*Don't make me laugh.*

Yemen?

Are you ******* kidding me? It's one of the oldest civilizations on the planet. Home to dozens of ancient civilizations, kingdoms, home to the oldest recorded queen in history (Queen of Sheba) etc. Yemen has the second most ancient mummies after Egypt in the world etc.

Ancient history of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

History of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am not even talking about Semitic history. All the ancient Semitic civilizations and Semites themselves originated on the Arabian Peninsula.

Just on PDF there are several non-religious Saudi Arabians.

@Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Naifov etc. That's like 20% of all Saudi Arabian users here ffs.

Atheism is moreover quite big in KSA for ME standards. According to a Gallop survey in 2012 5% of all Saudi Arabians are convinced Atheists. 

Atheism explodes in Saudi Arabia, despite state-enforced ban - Salon.com

Islam originated in KSA. Of course this will have a huge influence on the current culture. Nobody is following ancient Semitic pagan Gods (the most ancient religions in the region and world), are Christians or Jews anymore (fellow ancient Abrahamic/Semitic religions). But in theory people could adopt all that if they wanted as it is part of their heritage.

You Farsis on the other hand have been conquered by the same Arabs that you bitch/obsess (been ongoing for the past 1500 years, lol) about 24/7 militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically etc. So of course you can go back to a certain date and find something "indigenous" (although you copied most from the Semitic Assyrians) as you are already following foreign ideologies, religions etc.

Saudi Arabians on the other hand are following their own indigenous religion, culture etc. completely which not many people can say.

"Wahhabi this and Wahhabi" that.

*"Estimates of the number of adherents to Wahhabism vary, with one source (Michael Izady) giving a figure of less than 5 million Wahhabis in the Persian Gulf region (compared to 28.5 million Sunnis and 89 million Shia).[22][23]"*

Wahhabism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

An ignorant like you do not realize that KSA is home to EVERY single Muslim sect as KSA is the cradle of Islam. Most people in KSA do not follow the Hanbali fiqh ("Wahhabi"). There are millions of Shias. Sufism is strong in Hijaz, you have Hanafis, Malikis, Hanbalis, Shafi's, Shia Twelvers, Shia Islamilis, Shia Zaydis. No single country in the world has as many indigenous Muslim sects.

KSA is a HUGE country with distinct ancient historical regions located thousands of km apart from each other influenced by nearby Egypt, Levant, Yemen, Mesopotamia etc.

But of course you have no ******* clue about anything that has been written in this post. Not even if I wrote this to you in the bastardized Arabic (farsi) your brain would not have been capable to store the information.

Now Gypsy go back to your section and cry about Arabs 24/7. Last time I checked the conflict in Iraq (an Arab country) has nothing to do with you Farsis or whatever you are. You might be a Qashqai Mongol.



Mosamania said:


> Doesn't look like him at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are a bigger idiot than I thought.



Why the hell are you wasting your time with that retard? He would be unable to locate the Arabian Peninsula on a world map despite being the by far biggest peninsula in the world. That's what we are up against. He probably has no idea what a Semite is either nor does he obviously know anything about pre-Islamic Arabia. Let him bark like other clowns on PDF.

Also lol at all the *** licking that those farsis make in this thread. Never knew that they were so concerned about a bunch of Arabs suddenly. Meanwhile the Arabs of Iran (most identical to the Arabs of Southern Iraq) are treated like dirt and live in third world provinces despite being the richest in the country.

Expect a "too long to read" kind of reply if any by the retard. After all facts hurt when they do not fit your agenda.

Besides Arabia is not composed of only KSA. Arabia is one and has always been like that. Most Arabians do not even recognize those new borders in the first place. But like any borders they change like they have been doing for millenniums. 

@Halimi @Ahmed Jo @JUBA @Antaréss @Dr.Thrax @Rakan.SA @Gasoline @BLACKEAGLE @Algeria @Full Moon @Arabian Legend @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @Bubblegum Crisis @Altamimi @Awadd @FARSOLDIER @Haitham @Chai @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @fahd tamimi @tyrant @farag @Mahmoud_EGY @Hechmi Seif @Arabi @Frogman @Amir_Pharaoh @Hell NO etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## moein

yes my friend sinan, this is another Worthless talk he said... 
and what is Serpentine said is exactly true...


----------



## Mosamania

Banu Hashim said:


> How dumb are you farsi? Arabia is one of the oldest civilizations with dozens of ancient pre-Islamic cultures - some of them are among the oldest in the world such as the Dilmun Civilization (older than anything found in Iran), Nabateans, Thamud, Gerrha which are several millennium old civilizations just to mention a few that were found in what is now modern day KSA. I have not even mentioned those found elsewhere on the Arabian Peninsula or those that were founded by people originating from Arabia in what is now nearby Iraq and Levant.
> 
> Even the Sumerians are thought to have originated in eastern Eastern Arabia (modern day Eastern Province of KSA) and they regarded Dilmun as holy land as written in the Epic of Gilgamesh.
> 
> For God's sake Arabia as a entity predates Persia. I am not even talking about Arabia as a whole which is the oldest inhabited area of the world outside of Eastern Africa. Arabia is home to some of the oldest continuously populated cities in the world as well.
> 
> Nabataeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thamud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Magan (civilization) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gerrha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tylos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pre-Islamic Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Watch this documentary and come back here spreading your obsessive bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People from what is now KSA founded 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has seen. More than any other ethnic group in the top 15. Ruled the Islamic Caliphate for 1000 years. Founded the Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid and Famitid caliphates and countless of other kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, imamates, sheikdoms etc on 3 continents.
> Spread Islam to all corners of the world. The Arabic language (in the top 5 of most spoken languages in the world), their culture, left 50 or so World UNESCO Heritage Sites on 3 continents. Arabs left over 10 in Spain alone etc.*
> 
> *List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Up to 25% of all Spanish words are of Arabic origin ffs. Arabs from Arabia influenced the cuisine, architecture, language, culture, religion (obviously) etc. of most of the Islamic world.*
> 
> *Their influence is unrivaled in the region. What you have left though are some columns in Persopolis, a few festivals (lol) and a dead religion that nobody outside of Farsis give a crap about.*
> 
> *Makkah alone has more foreign visitors (and will always have) than your entire country.*
> 
> *Don't make me laugh.*
> 
> Yemen?
> 
> Are you ******* kidding me? It's one of the oldest civilizations on the planet. Home to dozens of ancient civilizations, kingdoms, home to the oldest recorded queen in history (Queen of Sheba) etc. Yemen has the second most ancient mummies after Egypt in the world etc.
> 
> Ancient history of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> History of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I am not even talking about Semitic history. All the ancient Semitic civilizations and Semites themselves originated on the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> Just on PDF there are several non-religious Saudi Arabians.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Naifov etc. That's like 20% of all Saudi Arabian users here ffs.
> 
> Atheism is moreover quite big in KSA for ME standards. According to a Gallop survey in 2012 5% of all Saudi Arabians are convinced Atheists.
> 
> Atheism explodes in Saudi Arabia, despite state-enforced ban - Salon.com
> 
> Islam originated in KSA. Of course this will have a huge influence on the current culture. Nobody is following ancient Semitic pagan Gods (the most ancient religions in the region and world), are Christians or Jews anymore (fellow ancient Abrahamic/Semitic religions). But in theory people could adopt all that if they wanted as it is part of their heritage.
> 
> You Farsis on the other hand have been conquered by the same Arabs that you bitch/obsess about 24/7 militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically etc. So of course you can go back to a certain date and find something "indigenous" (although you copied most from the Semitic Assyrians) as you are already following foreign ideologies, religions etc.
> 
> Saudi Arabians on the other hand are following their own indigenous religion, culture etc. completely which not many people can say.
> 
> "Wahhabi this and Wahhabi" that.
> 
> *"Estimates of the number of adherents to Wahhabism vary, with one source (Michael Izady) giving a figure of less than 5 million Wahhabis in the Persian Gulf region (compared to 28.5 million Sunnis and 89 million Shia).[22][23]"*
> 
> Wahhabism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> An ignorant like you do not realize that KSA is home to EVERY single Muslim sect as KSA is the cradle of Islam. Most people in KSA do not follow the Hanbali fiqh ("Wahhabi"). There are millions of Shias. Sufism is strong in Hijaz, you have Hanafis, Malikis, Hanbalis, Shafi's, Shia Twelvers, Shia Islamilis, Shia Zaydis. No single country in the world has as many indigenous Muslim sects.
> 
> KSA is a HUGE country with distinct ancient historical regions located thousands of km apart from each other influenced by nearby Egypt, Levant, Yemen, Mesopotamia etc.
> 
> But of course you have no ******* clue about anything that has been written in this post. Not even if I wrote this to you in the bastardized Arabic (farsi) your brain would not have been capable to store the information.
> 
> Now Gypsy go back to your section and cry about Arabs 24/7. Last time I checked the conflict in Iraq (an Arab country) has nothing to do with you Farsis or whatever you are. You might be a Qashqai Mongol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell are you wasting your time with that retard? He would be unable to locate the Arabian Peninsula on a world map despite being the by far biggest peninsula in the world. That's what we are up against. He probably has no idea what a Semite is either nor does he obviously know anything about pre-Islamic Arabia. Let him bark like other clowns on PDF.
> 
> Also lol at all the *** licking that those farsis make in this thread. Never knew that they were so concerned about a bunch of Arabs suddenly. Meanwhile the Arabs of Iran (most identical to the Arabs of Southern Iraq) are treated like dirt and live in third world provinces despite being the richest in the country.
> 
> Expect a "too long to read" kind of reply if any by the retard. After all facts hurt when they do not fit your agenda.
> 
> @Halimi @Ahmed Jo @JUBA @Antaréss @Dr.Thrax @Rakan.SA @Gasoline @BLACKEAGLE @Algeria @Full Moon @Arabian Legend @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @Bubblegum Crisis @Altamimi @Awadd @FARSOLDIER @Haitham @Chai @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @fahd tamimi @tyrant @farag @Mahmoud_EGY @Hechmi Seif @Arabi @Frogman @Amir_Pharaoh @Hell NO etc.



Yes I agree, he indeed is a retard. Apparently only Persian Dynasties are the ones to be celebrated according to him. He is not worth your or my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moein

about those who are fighting about civilizations and Antiquity history! please enough! all of the middle east are the oldest places and cities in the world history. iran, yemen, iraq, syria, palestine, egypt, turkey, pakistan, afghanistan, and all other are had ancient civilisation and oldest human settlement like towns and cities and villages, older than anywhere in world, all of Archaeologists know that...
no need to Contention,especially iran, syria, iraq, turkey, yemen, lebanon, and egypt all have thousands years history, even more than eight thousand years culture...
everyone know that, please enough Contention with each other!


----------



## Gasoline

Banu Hashim said:


> How dumb are you farsi? Arabia is one of the oldest civilizations with dozens of ancient pre-Islamic cultures - some of them are among the oldest in the world such as the Dilmun Civilization (older than anything found in Iran), Nabateans, Thamud, Gerrha which are several millennium old civilizations just to mention a few that were found in what is now modern day KSA. I have not even mentioned those found elsewhere on the Arabian Peninsula or those that were founded by people originating from Arabia in what is now Iraq and Levant.
> For God's sake Arabia as a entity predates Persia. I am not even talking about Arabia as a whole which is the oldest inhabited area of the world outside of Eastern Africa. Arabia is home to some of the oldest continuously populated cities in the world as well.
> 
> Nabataeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thamud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Magan (civilization) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gerrha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tylos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pre-Islamic Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Watch this documentary and come back here spreading your obsessive bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People from what is now KSA founded 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has seen. More than any other ethnic group in the top 15. Ruled the Islamic Caliphate for 1000 years. Founded the Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid and Famitid caliphates and countless of other kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, imamates, sheikdoms etc on 3 continents.
> Spread Islam to all corners of the world. The Arabic language (in the top 5 of most spoken languages in the world), their culture, left 50 or so World UNESCO Heritage Sites on 3 continents. Arabs left over 10 in Spain alone etc.*
> 
> *List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Up to 25% of all Spanish words are of Arabic origin ffs. Arabs from Arabia influenced the cuisine, architecture, language, culture, religion (obviously) etc. of most of the Islamic world.*
> 
> *Their influence is unrivaled in the region. What you have left though are some columns in Persopolis, a few festivals (lol) and a dead religion that nobody outside of Farsis gives a crap about.*
> 
> *Makkah alone has more foreign visitors (and will always have) than your entire country.*
> 
> *Don't make me laugh.*
> 
> Yemen?
> 
> Are you ******* kidding me? It's one of the oldest civilizations on the planet. Home to dozens of ancient civilizations, kingdoms, home to the oldest recorded queen in history (Queen of Sheba) etc. Yemen has the second most ancient mummies after Egypt in the world etc.
> 
> Ancient history of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> History of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I am not even talking about Semitic history. All the ancient Semitic civilizations and Semites themselves originated on the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> Just on PDF there are several non-religious Saudi Arabians.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Naifov etc. That's like 20% of all Saudi Arabian users here ffs.
> 
> Atheism is moreover quite big in KSA for ME standards. According to a Gallop survey in 2012 5% of all Saudi Arabians are convinced Atheists.
> 
> Atheism explodes in Saudi Arabia, despite state-enforced ban - Salon.com
> 
> Islam originated in KSA. Of course this will have a huge influence on the current culture. Nobody is following ancient Semitic pagan Gods (the most ancient religions in the region and world), are Christians or Jews anymore (fellow ancient Abrahamic/Semitic religions). But in theory people could adopt all that if they wanted as it is part of their heritage.
> 
> You Farsis on the other hand have been conquered by the same Arabs that you bitch/obsess about 24/7 militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically etc. So of course you can go back to a certain date and find something "indigenous" (although you copied most from the Semitic Assyrians) as you are already following foreign ideologies, religions etc.
> 
> Saudi Arabians on the other hand are following their own indigenous religion, culture etc. completely which not many people can say.
> 
> "Wahhabi this and Wahhabi" that.
> 
> *"Estimates of the number of adherents to Wahhabism vary, with one source (Michael Izady) giving a figure of less than 5 million Wahhabis in the Persian Gulf region (compared to 28.5 million Sunnis and 89 million Shia).[22][23]"*
> 
> Wahhabism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> An ignorant like you do not realize that KSA is home to EVERY single Muslim sect as KSA is the cradle of Islam. Most people in KSA do not follow the Hanbali fiqh ("Wahhabi"). There are millions of Shias. Sufism is strong in Hijaz, you have Hanafis, Malikis, Hanbalis, Shafi's, Shia Twelvers, Shia Islamilis, Shia Zaydis. No single country in the world has as many indigenous Muslim sects.
> 
> KSA is a HUGE country with distinct ancient historical regions located thousands of km apart from each other influenced by nearby Egypt, Levant, Yemen, Mesopotamia etc.
> 
> But of course you have no ******* clue about anything that has been written in this post. Not even if I wrote this to you in the bastardized Arabic (farsi) your brain would not have been capable to store the information.
> 
> Now Gypsy go back to your section and cry about Arabs 24/7. Last time I checked the conflict in Iraq (an Arab country) has nothing to do with you Farsis or whatever you are. You might be a Qashqai Mongol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell are you wasting your time with that retard? He would be unable to locate the Arabian Peninsula on a world map despite being the by far biggest peninsula in the world. That's what we are up against. He probably has no idea what a Semite is either nor does he obviously know anything about pre-Islamic Arabia. Let him bark like other clowns on PDF.
> 
> Also lol at all the *** licking that those farsis make in this thread. Never knew that they were so concerned about a bunch of Arabs suddenly. Meanwhile the Arabs of Iran (most identical to the Arabs of Southern Iraq) are treated like dirt and live in third world provinces despite being the richest in the country.
> 
> Expect a "too long to read" kind of reply if any by the retard. After all facts hurt when they do not fit your agenda.
> 
> @Halimi @Ahmed Jo @JUBA @Antaréss @Dr.Thrax @Rakan.SA @Gasoline @BLACKEAGLE @Algeria @Full Moon @Arabian Legend @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @Bubblegum Crisis @Altamimi @Awadd @FARSOLDIER @Haitham @Chai @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @fahd tamimi @tyrant @farag @Mahmoud_EGY @Hechmi Seif @Arabi @Frogman @Amir_Pharaoh @Hell NO etc.



It's so sadly that we're wasting our time with less minded people.. lol

I expect more illiterate people since the matter is related to Farisis especially when talking about history , civilization and development !

Yeah ,Yemenis and Saudis have nothing to be proud of whether it's history ,civilization , development or other things because they're not Persians' allies ... While Iraqis and Lebanese have many things to be proud of especially the friendship or alliance with Farisis .

I don't know why some people put himself in stupid positions .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Gasoline said:


> It's so sadly that we're wasting our time with less minded people.. lol
> 
> I expect more illiterate people since the matter is related to Farisis especially when talking about history , civilization and development !
> 
> Yeah ,Yemenis and Saudis have nothing to be proud of whether it's history ,civilization , development or other things because they're not Persians' allies ... While Iraqis and Lebanese have many things to be proud of especially the friendship or alliance with Farisis .
> 
> I don't know why some people put himself in stupid positions .



I said everything that needed to be said. Backed up with facts as well unlike bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Banu Hashim said:


> I said everything that needed to be said. Backed up with facts as well unlike bullshit.



OK,sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Mosamania said:


> Yes I agree, he indeed is a retard. Apparently only Persian Dynasties are the ones to be celebrated according to him. He is not worth your or my time.



Yes, especially as we Semites have dozens of much older civilizations, cities, cultures, languages, alphabets, more ancient heritage sites and more numerous numbers of them etc. Not to mention much bigger past empires in terms of size, power and influence.

Nobody can rival those Farsi civilizations in terms of copying. Assyrians (who btw originated from the Arabian Peninsula like all other Semites - several Assyrian kings died in exile in Northern KSA). Need I say more, lol? Anyway let us return to the topic.



Gasoline said:


> OK,sir



Sometimes you got to silence obsessives dogs. Especially farsis on PDF. Giving out candies does not work online. Somebody tell them to worry about their starving cousins in Tajikistan or Taliban in Afghanistan. Or those golden tombs of long-gone Hijazi Arabs at home that are visited by millions upon millions of them. Floods of crying included. Or the thousands upon thousands of "Black Turban" heads. Maybe stick to their main exports to the markets of Dubai, Abu Dhabi etc. if you know what I mean….

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moein

Alshawi1234 said:


> It's better to squeeze them into a single neighbirhood to create minimum damage. Don't forget many of the IS families are with them, they will eventually raise the white flags and surrender just like they did in Farsiyah if their families are in danger. Then we could let the women and children out and just execute all them men. BTW this is the only on front. They are still waiting for the eastern front from Alem. Once that succeeds then Tikrit will be fully surrounded.
> 
> Thank God Iran has a military industry, we would have been drained by now if it weren't for Iranian weapons. These kind of systems are probably 200% more expensive have they been for the US, and they probably wouldn't even sell us in large quantities.
> 
> Anyways. PMF testing Nasir grenade launcher. They acquired 500 of them. Thanks to 1000 for letting me know about it.



alshawi1234. my friend, yes you right, i am one of the QODS IRGC members, first be sure operation of tikrit will end soon! it will take The maximum next few weeks for complete retake the whole city of isis and Ba'ath traitors, we will win and retake full baiji too, Very soon, we dont need coalition airstrikes! iraq and soon iran together take the airstrikes and support ground forces in these areas with ucav and jets... then we go to free the other Occupied cities and towns, know we have the above hand on them...
about weapons we are not look military industries as economy trades! iran gave everythings free to iraq militia and army, kurds, syria, lebanon, hemas and our friends in world, we dont take money from them, besides we are not see military industries as Patented Technology like west and east does, we Transition technology to most our trustworthy friends and allies, we have now many Programs and developing them with domestically producing air jets 4 and 5 generations and stealth advanced uavs, that they probably will be complete maximum until 2025, then we will produce many of your military needs on your own factories in iraq, until that time we just make full secure and peace in all over iraq and put an end on all terrorisim groups in iraq to get rebuild it again and make iraq powerfull...


----------



## Banu Hashim

moein said:


> alshawi1234. my friend, yes you right, i am one of the QODS IRGC members, first be sure operation of tikrit will end soon! it will take The maximum next few weeks for complete retake the whole city of isis and Ba'ath traitors, we will win and retake full baiji too, Very soon, we dont need coalition airstrikes! iraq and soon iran together take the airstrikes and support ground forces in these areas with ucav and jets... then we go to free the other Occupied cities and towns, know we have the above hand on them...
> about weapons we are not look military industries as economy trades! iran gave everythings free to iraq militia and army, kurds, syria, lebanon, hemas and our friends in world, we dont take money from them, besides we are not see military industries as Patented Technology like west and east does, we Transition technology to most our trustworthy friends and allies, we have now many Programs and developing them with domestically producing air jets 4 and 5 generations and stealth advanced uavs, that they probably will be complete maximum until 2025, then we will produce many of your military needs on your own factories in iraq, until that time we just make full secure and peace in all over iraq and put an end on all terrorisim groups in iraq to get rebuild it again and make iraq powerfull...



Yes Iraq cannot wait to get help from a terrorist government that brings more trouble than good. All the fighting in Iraq is done by local Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Iraqi Shia Arab volunteers outside of the mixed army. A few photos of some farsis is not going to change anything.

Of course then there is the coalition and their numerous bombing raids.

What is the obsession about the Arab world of Mullah supporters? You GDP per capita (nominal) is lower than that of war torn Iraq and Jamaica (!) for instance. Don't you have better things to do? Locals in those provinces that are occupied by Daesh are not interested in your "help" unless it benefits them.

At the same time your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are supporting the stateless Kurds which are parasites in Iraq on all fronts. First start to treat the Iranian Arabs that live in the richest provinces of Iran as humans and then worry about Arabs in Southern Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon, Syria etc. Most of which do not want anything to do with you.

What about helping your cousins in Tajikistan? It's another Afghanistan. They need your help. Or maybe they are too insignificant?

The entire world is against Daesh. It's hardly breaking news. So it's not Mullah's on a crusade against Daesh all alone.

Or are you one of those hundreds of farsi Mullah clowns on PDF that think that the Mullah's saved 8-9 million big Baghdad from falling into the hands of Daesh?

Wait it's that @MOHSENAM clown and his 100's of double users that has reappeared again.


----------



## Malik Alashter

moein said:


> hi my brother , they are good guys, i Respect the others will and belive, i respect them both, they are my compatriot too, but i belive they are believed very in material world, human made to worship! if men don't worship gods! man worship a statue like zeus or even a women! like those people worship mistresses, goddesses or space fantasies! anything else even more false things! man need to worship something why dont worship the only and real god! the maker, allah is that one...
> the nationalism is good thing, but when it goes very deep inside! it going to be apartheid and Racism! like zionist tell the jewish orthodox the people and chosen by god! or persian, arab, turk and.... the fact is all of us are sons and daughters of adam and eve, we all are humans, so why say and have very Insistence on that too much, it is good to have love for motherland but just know the two sides of men! one is evil the other is good!
> this is the zion work in these days! they say and Stimulation us! to tell over and over! turk, arab, persian, sunni, shiite, kurd, christian and ....
> they want put war and cross between us so they can be safe and dominion us, they want use of this, we all middle east people just be wise and Informed of they plans...


With all due respect bro, but the reality is, the real deal is the believe of the man.

Zionist don't grab people from hand or put gun on their hand to comit suicide among innocents people just because they are differ.

Bro I've read their scholars fatwa about the other muslims and how they think us......

See I don't like to cheat my self at all I just ike to point to the things and name them by their right names.

This is the right way to tell a bad one hey you are bad not keep covering his sins for some reason.

You can't help a sick person to get well if you don't tell him what was wrong with him and what he needs to recover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moein

Malik Alashter said:


> With all due respect bro, but the reality is, the real deal is the believe of the man.
> 
> Zionist don't grab people from hand or put gun on their hand to comit suicide among innocents people just because they are differ.
> 
> Bro I've read their scholars fatwa about the other muslims and how they think us......
> 
> See I don't like to cheat my self at all I just ike to point to the things and name them by their right names.
> 
> This is the right way to tell a bad one hey you are bad not keep covering his sins for some reason.
> 
> You can't help a sick person to get well if you don't tell him what was wrong with him and what he needs to recover.



you exactly right bro, zions don't have horn on their heads to people know that, but many people are don't know that and be gulled of their global lies in all countries, especially in last century and now...
we cant ignore them, we just try to Enlightenment them! maybe they know the truth and wake them from sleep...

Banu Hashim, pal...
i dont have problem with you guys! iran is ancient like some other arab and turk countries in middle east like jordan, yemen, iraq, syria, egypt and turkey, but about what you said! see these for a few example:
Iran Historic Sites in the UNESCO List | Destination Iran
Iran's Attraction - www.IRAN.IR
Shahr-e Sukhteh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Land of Iran and Early Civilisations « Iranologie.com

and you can see this to:
History of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
in this page even you can find out oldest human artifacts and settlements even in one hundred thousand years ago!!! in
Paleolithic era and Neolithic to Chalcolithic era in central of iran and in west and my city kermanshah!
go read those...
again i dont have any problems with arabs or the others...


----------



## Banu Hashim

More nonsense. Iran is not home to anything that is most ancient. Maybe bullshit. Nobody is interested either. You got more history in one small corner of the Arab world which is the cradle of civilization.

Nice way of ignoring all the points that were written to you.

We don't care about you either unless you are meddling in internal Arab affairs. If you sticked to Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Kazakhstan and Afghanistan then be sure that no Arab would care the slightest. Since the Mullah's took over some 36 years ago this has been impossible for obvious reasons.

Don't give me the "Shia" bullshit excuse. Shia Islam originated in Hijaz and there are more Shias in the Arab world than in Iran. Genuine Shias. Not the Wilayat al-Faqiqh terror nonsense. KSA alone has 3 million or so Shias if not more.


----------



## moein

Banu Hashim said:


> Yes Iraq cannot wait to get help from a terrorist government that brings more trouble than good. All the fighting in Iraq is done by local Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Iraqi Shia Arab volunteers outside of the mixed army. A few photos of some farsis is not going to change anything.
> 
> Of course then there is the coalition and their numerous bombing raids.
> 
> What is the obsession about the Arab world of Mullah supporters? You GDP per capita (nominal) is lower than that of war torn Iraq and Jamaica (!) for instance. Don't you have better things to do? Locals in those provinces that are occupied by Daesh are not interested in your "help" unless it benefits them.
> 
> At the same time your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are supporting the stateless Kurds which are parasites in Iraq on all fronts. First start to treat the Iranian Arabs that live in the richest provinces of Iran as humans and then worry about Arabs in Southern Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon, Syria etc. Most of which do not want anything to do with you.
> 
> What about helping your cousins in Tajikistan? It's another Afghanistan. They need your help. Or maybe they are too insignificant?
> 
> The entire world is against Daesh. It's hardly breaking news. So it's not Mullah's on a crusade against Daesh all alone.
> 
> Or are you one of those hundreds of farsi Mullah clowns on PDF that think that the Mullah's saved 8-9 million big Baghdad from falling into the hands of Daesh?
> 
> Wait it's that @MOHSENAM clown and his 100's of double users that has reappeared again.



our help and aid to them is not your decision to make, we offer help to them and they accept, both shia and sunni, kurds and the others accept that help and offer, what u do for them!!! support and helping isis is to kill them all is the only thing you do in iraq, of course this is iraqi people are fighting with terrorism above everything, this is their duty for themselves and their country, and what we do is we help them, are u upset of this?

and! our GDP is our problem not yours! we reform it quickly in next iranian year that will begin in next two weeks our oil money in budget going down to 25% of budget it means A quarter of budget are on oil money, two years ago we had 75% of budget from oil money, last year was 55% and in this year 45% depends on oil, next year is going to be 25% and the year after them it is 15%, dont worry! in next 3 year we no need oil money in budget at all! we are reform and reformation our economy so fast, after that sanctions and anything else wont deep effect on us and we grow real part of GDP and build an strong economy that can stand against outside Pressures, and we are not weak and cry for money and aid of global powers like saudi...


----------



## Banu Hashim

1000 said:


>



What have Iraqi Sunni Arab politicians to do with the Arab world? Nothing is the answer. The Nujaifi clan has closer ties to AKP ruled Turkey than any group in the Arab world. Daesh is led entirely by Iraqis. Whole areas within Iraq support it. That's the harsh reality.

This tribal sheikh wants the Arab world to help. The GCC offered to bomb Daesh but Abadi refused. Jordan is thinking about sending soldiers to Anbar. KSA, Egypt and UAE are thinking about creating a pan-Arab army against terrorism. I very much doubt that all those farsi sponsored Shia militias would not target those Arab soldiers. 
Sending land troops? Did any country send any land troops? No. Did any Arab/country at all send any land troops to war torn Libya? Yemen? SYRIA (which is 10 times more bloody than Iraq)? No.


----------



## Abii

oy Saudis, don't Saudi what I said and start shit. I didn't say you don't have history. Of course there were people living in that region for thousands of years before Islam. The discussion between me and Mosamania was about the current Saudi culture and how an atheist like Mosamania can't find something else in Saudi to call his own. A Saudi that doesn't believe in religion or even the concept of a sky god would be like an alien in contemporary Saudi society. He/she wouldn't even be able to speak about it to his/her parents or family. On top of that, the history that you guys talk about has been buried away and it doesn't exist anymore. I'm an atheist Iranian, but I can speak to my parents and laugh at religious people b/c they're also atheists. My entire family is either agnostic or atheist. Most Iranians I know are the same as well. In Iran people aren't religious. We celebrate non-Islamic holidays like Norooz, Charshabe soori, shabe Yalda etc... We still have a ton of our pre-Islamic identity intact and those that are like me use that to replace the Islamic identity. 

My whole point is that Mosamani can't replace his wahabi cultural identity with anything that's native to contemporary Saudi Arabia that can be acceptable to contemporary Saudi society. There is nothing.


----------



## Banu Hashim

moein said:


> our help and aid to them is not your decision to make, we offer help to them and they accept, both shia and sunni, kurds and the others accept that help and offer, what u do for them!!! support and helping isis is to kill them all is the only thing you do in iraq
> , of course this is iraqi people are fighting with terrorism above everything, this is their duty for themselves and their countries, and what we do is we help them, are u upset of this?



The point is that your "help" is not crucial for the fight against Daesh at all nor are you the only country that is helping. Far from it. So stop trying to paint anyone that is against your terror regime's meddling in the Arab world as being pro-Daesh. Tell this to the Israelis and Republicans too. Yes, I cannot sleep at night because you send a few weapons and have that photo whore appearing on every photo claiming all the hard work that locals do.

Do you realize that Kurds and Iraqi Arabs/Turkmens/Assyrians are at war with each other almost? Only the Daesh retards are keeping them apart for now. You are basically helping their enemies openly.

Yes, every Lebanese that is not a Hezbollah fanatic, every Yemeni that is not a Houthi fanatic also appreciates your help. Every Southern Iraqi that is not pro-Mullah also appreciates your regimes support etc.

The Arabs love your regime, Turks, Israelis, Westerners etc. Hell everyone. That's why your country is such a open and friendly country and not sanctioned by the entire world and known as the North Korea of the ME.

All the minorities in Iran that make up 40% or so of the population also love your regime.

There were not even 1/100 of those problems when Iran was ruled by normal people. Iranians and Arabs in the GCC were doing business as normal people. Many still do but you get the point. Those that do are Iranians that escaped the Mullah rule.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Gasoline said:


> hahahahah
> You need just one ? Rafidi
> I'll be generous and give you 5 militias !
> 
> Asaeeb Ahl Al-haq
> Bader Militias
> Almahdi militias
> Saraya Alssalam
> Hezzbolla
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> See I'm so kind ,, I skipped the Iranian militias I didn't list them
> 
> Or you don't see your s!tt because it's comes out from you ?
> 
> *I'm Arabic and I know all your BS, so don't try to be smart ..Okay ?*
> 
> Daesh came after your extremism so don't blame on others and carry the results by your selves with your Iranian masters .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a thoughtless and brainwashed people you're one of them , no doubt at all .
> 
> You seems to be also following the Mullah's School


No doubt, that you are barbaric not arabic as you are bedo

( الأعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا وأجدر ان لا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله)

second: all those shea groups never blow up themself among sunnis, they never threaten to annihilate sunnis.

See the difference go get a life go free your self of this ignorance and hate.

الحياة - السعوديون نفذوا 60 ٪ من العمليات الانتحارية لـ «داعش» في العراق

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moein

Banu Hashim said:


> The point is that your "help" is not crucial for the fight against Daesh at all nor are you the only country that is helping. Far from it. So stop trying to paint anyone that is against your terror regime's meddling in the Arab world as being pro-Daesh. Tell this to the Israelis and Republicans too. Yes, I cannot sleep at night because you send a few weapons and have that photo whore appearing on every photo claiming all the hard work that locals do.
> 
> Do you realize that Kurds and Iraqi Arabs/Turkmens/Assyrians are at war with each other almost? Only the Daesh retards are keeping them apart for now. You are basically helping their enemies openly.
> 
> Yes, every Lebanese that is not a Hezbollah fanatic, every Yemeni that is not a Houthi fanatic also appreciates your help. Every Southern Iraqi that is not pro-Mullah also appreciates your regimes support etc.
> 
> The Arabs love your regime, Turks, Israelis, Westerners etc. Hell everyone. That's why your country is such a open and friendly country and not sanctioned by the entire world and known as the North Korea of the ME.
> 
> All the minorities in Iran that make up 40% or so of the population also love your regime.
> 
> There were not even 1/100 of those problems when Iran was ruled by normal people. Iranians and Arabs in the GCC were doing business as normal people. Many still do but you get the point. Those that do are Iranians that escaped the Mullah rule.



you are so in pain!!! no matter! the world is not our enemy, only some euro countries and usa are against us a few countries in me like you! they because of usa those country do those sanctions against us, but no worry! it is not going to change everything, the usa know that and thats why they want to lift sanctions and agree our nuclear rights! understand?!
anyway the usa global hegemony is on Descent and fall slowly, imperialism is going to trash in time, u can see that in middle east! with all euro and usa and some servant middle east counties like you try to stop that! they cant, we take all usa allies country and free them one by one, we act not like usa! we gave them Independence! they are free to decide, u see today in yemen to! and tomorrow bahrain and who knows! which is next?


----------



## Banu Hashim

Malik Alashter said:


> No doubt, that you are barbaric not arabic as you are bedo
> 
> ( الأعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا وأجدر ان لا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله)
> 
> second: all those shea groups never blow up themself among sunnis, they never threaten to annihilate sunnis.
> 
> See the difference go get a life go free your self of this ignorance and hate.
> 
> الحياة - السعوديون نفذوا 60 ٪ من العمليات الانتحارية لـ «داعش» في العراق



You do realize that you as a Southern Iraqi has more in common with the average Saudi Arabian than anyone else? Thousands of people from Southern Iraq escaped to KSA during 1991 and the Shia uprisings. It would not surprise me if you were one of them. I have talked with many such Iraqis and they had nothing but praise for the local people.

Iraqi Shia Arabs from the South (most of those modern day cities were founded by Arabs from Arabia) are closer to Arabians than any other Iraqis. Neighbors too. You are from Nasiriyah right? All the clan, tribes, families etc. that live in that city also live across the border in KSA and vice versa. Many of those families migrated as recently as 100 years ago. Those artificial borders are less than 100 years old. Dozens of Saudi Arabians are of Iraqi origin too.

Secondly Bedouins formed a small minority 1500 years ago during the time of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and mostly only inhabited Najd. @Gasoline is from Ta'if. A mountain city located almost 2000 meters above sea level.

Ta'if - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

WTF are you talking about? Bedouins of today make up less than 1% of the 450 million or so Arabs out there. There are as many Bedouins in KSA as in Iraq nowadays.

Bedouin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Those same so-called "Bedouins" (not an ethnic group) founded World UNESCO Heritage sites such as Petra in Jordan, Mada'in Saleh in KSA, Hatra in Iraq, Palmyra in Syria, Shivta and Avdat in what is today Israel.

Shivta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Petra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Palmyra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hatra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Avdat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mada'in Saleh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All this between 1000BC and 200 BC.

Repeating the same bullshit time and time again does not make it correct.

Yes, let's use 1500 year old religious scriptures (out of context) to demonize a people that have hardly hurt anyone in their history. A people famed for their music, poetry and most importantly hospitality which is famous across the world and which has been romanticized in Western and Eastern literature.

All those religious figures be they the Ahl al-Bayt, leading Shia clerics past and present, Imams etc. all originated in what is now KSA (Hijaz mostly) that you Shias hold dear are by your logic all "Bedouins" despite this being factually incorrect.

P.S:

I don't want to embarrass you further but since you speak Arabic then I suggest that you take a look at this link of the demographics of Iraq.

https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/سكان_العراق

You are welcome.

*الوضع عام 1867 م[عدل]*

كان عدد سكان العراق عام 1867م وفقاً للدكتور محمد سلمان حسن في بحث نشره معهد الإحصاء في جامعة أكسفورد لا يتجاوز المليون وربع إلا قليلاً[7][8] أما فئات السكان الثلاث فكانت نسبتهم كما يلي:


*القبائل البدوية: 35% من مجموع السكان.*
القبائل الريفية: 41% من مجموع السكان.
أهل المدن: 24% من مجموع السكان.[9][10]
@Gasoline does not support Daesh yet your hatred and prejudice was clear from the get go. You just reacted due to his flag knowing nothing about KSA or users from KSA on PDF. He could have been one of those 3 million Shias in KSA for all you know that are cheering for the Iraqi army 24/7 on social media.

You are carbon copies of each other (I am talking about fanatics in general). You can make excuses all day long. Same mindset and same shit that keeps this ancient region with so much potential from progressing.

No matter how many of your likes I will encounter you will still remain a brother by virtue of being a fellow Arab. Call me foolish but whatever.



moein said:


> you are so in pain!!! no matter! the world is not our enemy, only some euro countries and usa are against us a few countries in me like you! they because of usa those country do those sanctions against us, but no worry! it is not going to change everything, the usa know that and thats why they want to lift sanctions and agree our nuclear rights! understand?!
> anyway the us global hegemony is on Descent and fall slowly, imperialism is going to trash in time, u can see that in middle east! with all euro and usa and some servant middle east counties like you try to stop that! they cant, we take all usa allies country and free them one by one, we act not like usa! we gave them Independence! they are free to decide, u see today in yemen to! and tomorrow bahrain and who knows! which is next?



The average impoverished Iranian has nothing to say about anything just like anywhere else in the ME. He is not my enemy as long as he is not hostile against my people (Arabs). I am against your regime.

The West is not against anybody in the region. They obviously care for their own interests like anyone else and have their own agendas but they are not out there to hurt some Middle Eastern people. If USA wanted they could turn the ME into a nuclear waste in the matter of minutes tomorrow and you or me would not be able to do shit about it.

Since the Iranian Mullah regime came to power almost 36 years ago (I believe that you are going to "celebrate" the anniversary soon) you have mostly created nothing but trouble in the Arab world. Everyone believes this regardless of nationality, sect, political views unless they are Hezbollah, Houthi, Shia militias etc. fanboys. Your regime has helped kickstart a sectarian war in the region and you have dragged rich Arab countries in this mess to as a counter to your expansionist dreams.

There was not this bullshit before 1979. People hardly knew the differences between Sunni and Shia Islam. Now the retards don't talk about anything else. You think that this is a coincidence?

When you are sponsoring terrorist groups, political parties, militias etc. hostile to most Sunni Arab countries most Sunni Arabs will be against your regime. It's simply as that.

Take Syria as an example. You are sponsoring a genocidal murderer that is mostly mass-murdering civilian Sunni Arabs (not only them but Kurds too). You think that this helps?

Meanwhile if you were doing all this in nearby Tajikistan, Afghanistan or Pakistan hardly anyone in the Arab world would have cared. Do you understand this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq is a Shia majority country, these "Shia militias" are the official forces of the Iraqi people. Are we supposed to import people from China in order to stop being secterian. . The thing is any Sunni in Iraq that takes part in the government or joins against daesh is automatically seen as a "Murtad", "kafir", "traitor", "rafidhi Worshipper" by the masses. There is not much we can to to please people with such a mentality other than just defeat IS and get it over with. 

Iran helped with organizing and arming the PMF. But ALL the PMF members are Iraqis.there may be some images of a handful of Iranians, but that doesn't mean anything compared to the scale of the battles. We aren't short of men. As for Iran taking over Iraq, that is far stretched. Both countries have mutual interest and and that's what the relationships are built on. 

As for the history and who's better, TBH I think we should focus on our present and future than out past.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banu Hashim

Alshawi1234 said:


> Iraq is a Shia majority country, these "Shia militias" are the official forces of the Iraqi people. Are we supposed to import people from China in order to stop being secterian. . The thing is any Sunni in Iraq that takes part in the government or joins against daesh is automatically seen as a "Murtad", "kafir", "traitor", "rafidhi Worshipper" by the masses. There is not much we can to to please people with such a mentality other than just defeat IS and get it over with.
> 
> Iran helped with organizing and arming the PMF. But ALL the PMF members are Iraqis.there may be some images of a handful of Iranians, but that doesn't mean anything compared to the scale of the battles. We aren't short of men. As for Iran taking over Iraq, that is far stretched. Both countries have mutual interest and and that's what the relationships are built on.
> 
> As for the history and who's better, TBH I think we should focus on our present and future than out past.



Who are talking about the Iraqi army, local Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Iraqi Shia Arab volunteers? Those are all Iraqis doing the right thing and their patriotic duty as Iraqis, Arabs and Muslims as any sane Muslim Arab should consider Daesh as the biggest enemy currently.

People are referring to those 4-5 Iranian Mullah regime sponsored militias. They are not ordinary Iraqis at all. Maybe you should ask people from Basra and the South if those Iranian sponsored militias were speaking for them when they were running riot before Maliki dealt with them.

Nobody has a problem with Iran or Zimbabwe helping in the fight against Daesh. Whether you like it or not then your enemies "Sunni Arab majority states" (this includes the GCC) are also helping in the fight against Daesh by doing hundreds of bombing raids, supporting Iraq politically and economically. 

People are against Farsi Mullah supporters trying to make it appear as they are on a individual crusade against Daesh while everyone else supports them. We are against people telling us that Iranian Mullah regime sponsored militias are innocent angels and that they have no agenda in Iraq.

Had the Mullah's in Iran not ruled for 36 years and spread chaos and misery in the Arab world from Southern Lebanon to Yemen we might have given them the benefit of the doubt.

It's this simple.

There are 3 MILLION, may I repeat 3 MILLION Shias in KSA. Nobody is bothering them or killing them. This Arab-Farsi rivalry has nothing to do with sect. Sunni and Shia sects are just hijacked by this rivalry. It's a racial rivalry that predates Islam and it was present when we were known as just Semites. Read up on your history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Banu Hashim said:


> You are carbon copies of each other (I am talking about fanatics in general). You can make excuses all day long. Same mindset and same shit that keeps this ancient region with so much potential from progressing.


Well look at you and the other wahabis honestly you guys really the same thing you all keep repeating the same words.

About Iraqis been from aljazeera yes but they already know their path and they on that path. 

The only one who is idling is your fanatics in Ryadh who keep you from getting rid of the nomadic culture. They keep using outdated version of Islam with scholars ignorant enough that they still believe the sun is the one orbiting the earth what embarrassing is that when some ignorant people keep convincing their followers that earth is the center.

go and tell southern Iraqis that and see how they will laugh at you.

you talk about embarrassing me right see who is embarrassing who now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Malik Alashter said:


> No doubt, that you are barbaric not arabic as you are bedo
> 
> ( الأعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا وأجدر ان لا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله)
> 
> second: all those shea groups never blow up themself among sunnis, they never threaten to annihilate sunnis.
> 
> See the difference go get a life go free your self of this ignorance and hate.
> 
> الحياة - السعوديون نفذوا 60 ٪ من العمليات الانتحارية لـ «داعش» في العراق



Hahahahah 

You're posting the same replies no differences between them .. Have a problem with me ? 

If you want talking about the origins I've no problem at all .

I'm from Hijaz from Taif city exactly ..I'm native Arabic ,but you ? what about you ? are you from Karbalaa  

I doubt that you've Identity though ! You're foundling man .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Malik Alashter said:


> Well look at you and the other wahabis honestly you guys really the same thing you all keep repeating the same words.
> 
> About Iraqis been from aljazeera yes but they already know their path and they on that path.
> 
> The only one who is idling is your fanatics in Ryadh who keep you from getting rid of the nomadic culture. They keep using outdated version of Islam with scholars ignorant enough that they still believe the sun is the one orbiting the earth what embarrassing is that when some ignorant people keep convincing their followers that earth is the center.
> 
> go and tell southern Iraqis that and see how they will laugh at you.
> 
> you talk about embarrassing me right see who is embarrassing who now.



Thanks for ignoring all those historical facts that I mentioned as a brainwashed parrot. I was even kind enough to provide dozens of links in English and Arabic to help you out. Maybe a click or two would have changed the tune of the parrot. I guess not.

"About Iraqis been from aljazeera yes but they already know their path and they on that path."

Can you elaborate on that? Besides this is not correct as we are all mixed but the majority being from there originally is correct.

LOL. 25% of KSA's population live in Najd. Riyadh has a population of 6-7 million. Millions of foreigners, millions of Saudi Arabians from all corners of the country. South, North, East and West. You got thousands of Iraqis too. In fact Najd and Iraq (Southern Iraq) are too very close regions historically speaking. Neighbors too. But I am sure that you already know this.

The House of Saud were not a Bedouin family nor are they representatives of KSA which is a huge and complex country with numerous distinct ancient historical regions, dialects, cultures, histories etc.

You do realize that KSA might have 1 clergy but that you have every single sect native to KSA? Shia Twelvers like you (about 2-3 million) Shia Zaydis (oldest branch of Shias), Shia Ismailis, Sunni Shafi'is, Sunni Hanbali (which you guys call Wahhabi) Sunni Hanafi, Sunni Maliki and Sufis?

I have no ties to Riyadh or Najd. I am a Hashemite and the ancestral homeland of all Hashemites is Hijaz. You know that region next to the beautiful tropical Red Sea and that mountainous province where Makkah and Madinah is located among many other cities. You know that region located across Egypt and next to Sham (Levant) and Yemen.

Now did your family not escape to KSA after 1991 and the Shia uprisings as thousands of other Iraqis? Did you not praise the people of KSA but being against the regime (like millions of natives are)? What changed?

In short Malik, why are you so ignorant? Please tell me. Help me understand.



Gasoline said:


> Hahahahah
> 
> You're posting the same replies no differences between them .. Have a problem with me ?
> 
> If you want talking about the origins I've no problem at all .
> 
> I'm from Hijaz from Taif city exactly ..I'm native Arabic ,but you ? what about you ? are you from Karbalaa
> 
> I doubt that you've Identity though ! You're foundling man .



He is like a broken record. If you told him that 1+1 = 2 he would say that it is 3 just to oppose you. He probably has no idea what Ta'if is. He thinks that it is Anbar, Ninawa or Muthanna province in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Banu Hashim said:


> There are 3 MILLION, may I repeat 3 MILLION Shias in KSA. Nobody is bothering them or killing them. This Arab-Farsi rivalry has nothing to do with sect. Sunni and Shia sects are just hijacked by this rivalry. It's a racial rivalry that predates Islam and it was present when we were known as just Semites. Read up on your history.


Great 3 millions and they still have no representatives they still have no minister they still have officers in the army and they still have the poorest income while the country feed on the oil that been produced from their land.

The rivalry started and fed by sunnis throw out the history so you are the one to be blamed man look how many religious channels that feed and deepen the sectarian mind set and the hate towards the shea all saudis what a destructive rule that you doing in that region!!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

Malik Alashter said:


> Great 3 millions and they still have no representatives they still have no minister they still have officers in the army and they still have the poorest income while the country feed on the oil that been produced from their land.
> 
> The rivalry started and fed by sunnis throw out the history so you are the one to be blamed man look how many religious channels that feed and deepen the sectarian mind set and the hate towards the shea all saudis what a destructive rule that you doing in that region!!!!.



Dear brother in race and religion, why are you writing all this when it is not correct? Who told you this? Where do you have those claims from? Can you back them up with facts? I don't know whether I should laugh or cry.

Saudi Arabian Shias;






























Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

No officers you say?






There are Shia ministers. Shias have their own clerics, mosques and leaders. They are allowed to celebrate all their religious festivals in public as my photos above also confirm.

The widespread idea of Shias or other minorities being killed every hour in KSA is simply one of the biggest lies ever propagandized. Nor based on the ground realities and facts. There have never been any massacres in KSA on minorities. Be they religious or ethnic like elsewhere in the ME.
Shias in KSA live much better than in most Muslim countries let alone the fact that they live in one of the most wealthy and secure nations on the planet.

A citizen is a citizen regardless of his background. Shia schools, religious courts, places of worship etc. have been built by the government, there are Shia representatives in the Shoura Council. Shias are part of KSA and are patriotic citizens that have contributed to the society. Moreover some of the richest families in KSA are of a Shia background. Separatism from 100-200 people at most or traitorous behavior (pleading allegiance to foreign enemies) won't be tolerated though. As seen by the dealings with terrorists and other troublemakers in Al-Awamiyyah.

Yes, tell the Shias that live in Shia majority cities such as Al-Khobar, Damman, Jubail (all way ahead of the average ME city in terms of infrastructure) that they are poor.

Tell that to a large percentage of the native Saudi Aramco employees who are Shia too.

Meanwhile the ordinary Iraqi Shia Arab in the South is living like people lived in KSA 50 years ago. The Shia government cannot even serve their people or keep their country safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Help from Iran is simply taken cause they're offering help and arms, if other offer it's taken as well. Air strike refusal from Abadi was a general message to all neighbors to avoid them clashing above the airspace, still he allowed Jordan to strike and they did in Mosul when they came to make a request.

Mi-35M





The only thing i'm afraid of is that they're flying at daylight, the terrorists have manpads and Iraq's former ministry of defence did not buy the defense upgrade ( MAWS ) for the Mi-35 making them vulnerable. The should add the defense upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## moein

Banu Hashim: i just say how you are ignorant! islam is not in blood! islam is a fact every one can accept and be muslim, it is not a arab Religion! it is global Religion! it not depends on arab, persian, turk, turkmen or any Race, your race can be any of these and be muslim! thats what most of you saudi wahabi blind minded can't know! because you are a part of zionism! you are flowers of Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab the one be teach by britain agent: Mr. Hempher, britain make your false version of islam religion for making Division and fight between muslims, u are not muslims ether, just like britain made Bahá'í Faith by Bahá'u'lláh in iran for make shiite false, they are not shiite just like you are not real sunnis. your false version of mullas! spread false between you and want deception sunni muslims, but they cant, sunnies are muslims and our brothers, we destroy false Bahá'í Faith in iran but yours is there yet, youre duties is like Bahá'í Faith duties, serve israel in back and be servants of zion worldwide masons...
and why prophet be in saudi?! because you're people in that era were so so false and Heathen worship statues and ignorant, you burried youre poor daughters alive and do false things, besides the world in that time be christian, that is why prophet come to you people, and know islam is a world wide religion not only yours, besides yet youre saudi salafi and wahabi people(not regular sunni and shiite in your country) are still false and ignorant, a false version of islam you have, you are remain some kind of barbaric mind yet and dont change, cut neck of peoples! in islam we have not Slaughtering men women and childs, islam is peace and true religion not a barbaric one! zionist need you to show the world this is islam and scare people of being or wanting to be muslims and stop spreading true islam for making islam stop of being more world wide because islam is the real thing can enlightenment people and show them stand against false global powers...
this is what you are and you're kind!
but you can't succeed! real sunnis people are peace people like shiites, and stand against Bullying of false world powers...


----------



## Malik Alashter

Banu Hashim said:


> Dear brother in race and religion, why are you writing all this when it is not correct? Who told you this? Where do you have those claims from? Can you back them up with facts? I don't know whether I should laugh or cry.
> 
> Saudi Arabian Shias;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr
> 
> No officers you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Shia ministers. Shias have their own clerics, mosques and leaders. They are allowed to celebrate all their religious festivals in public as my photos above also confirm.
> 
> The widespread idea of Shias or other minorities being killed every hour in KSA is simply one of the biggest lies ever propagandized. Nor based on the ground realities and facts. There have never been any massacres in KSA on minorities. Be they religious or ethnic like elsewhere in the ME.
> Shias in KSA live much better than in most Muslim countries let alone the fact that they live in one of the most wealthy and secure nations on the planet.
> 
> A citizen is a citizen regardless of his background. Shia schools, religious courts, places of worship etc. have been built by the government, there are Shia representatives in the Shoura Council. Shias are part of KSA and are patriotic citizens that have contributed to the society. Moreover some of the richest families in KSA are of a Shia background. Separatism from 100-200 people at most or traitorous behavior (pleading allegiance to foreign enemies) won't be tolerated though. As seen by the dealings with terrorists and other troublemakers in Al-Awamiyyah.
> 
> Yes, tell the Shias that live in Shia majority cities such as Al-Khobar, Damman, Jubail (all way ahead of the average ME city in terms of infrastructure) that they are poor.
> 
> Tell that to a large percentage of the native Saudi Aramco employees who are Shia too.
> 
> Meanwhile the ordinary Iraqi Shia Arab in the South is living like people lived in KSA 50 years ago. The Shia government cannot even serve their people or keep their country safe.


Ok, how many shea in the parliament how many shea that are ministers and how many shea are officers in the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

moein said:


> Banu Hashim and i just say you ignorant! islam is not in blood! islam is a fact every one can accept and be muslim, it is not a arab Religion! it is global Religion! it not depends on arab, persian, turk, turkmen or any Race, your race can be any of these and be muslim! thats what most of you saudi wahabi blind minded can't know! because you are a part of zionism! you are flowers of Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab the one be teach by britain agent: Mr. Hempher, britain make your false version of islam religion for making Division and fight between muslims, u are not muslims ether, just like britain made Bahá'í Faith by Bahá'u'lláh in iran for make shiite false, they are not shiite just like you are not real sunnis. your false version of mullas! spread false between you and want deception sunni muslims, but they cant, sunnies are muslims and our brothers, we destroy false Bahá'í Faith in iran but yours is there yet, youre duties is like Bahá'í Faith duties, serve israel in back and be servants of zion worldwide masons...
> and why prophet be in saudi arabia?! because you're people in that era were so so false and Heathen worship statues and ignorant, you burried youre poor daughter alive and do false things, besides the word in that time be christian, that is why prophet come to you people, and know islam is a world wide religion not only yours, besides yet youre saudi salafi and wahabi people(not regular sunni and shiite) are still false and ignorant, a false version of islam you have, you are remain some kind of barbaric mind yet and dont change, cut neck of peoples! in islam we have not Slaughtering, islam is peace and true religion not a barbaric one! zionist need you to show the world this is islam and scare people of being or wanting to be muslims and stop spreading true islam for making islam stop of being more world wide because islam is the real thing can enlightenment people and show them stand against them...
> this is what you are and you're kind!
> but you can't! real sunnis people are peace people like shiites, and stand against Bullying of false world powers...



I did not read any of this nonsense. I am a Shafi'i Sunni Muslim. I am a Muslim but I am your average Muslim. I am not deeply religious and I do sin a lot. I don't care about sects nor do I view non-Muslims as enemies.

For your information then Hijaz was the first place on earth according to Islamic history that followed monotheism. This was during the time of Prophet Ibrahim (as).






During the time of Prophet Muhammad (saws) Arabia had large Jewish communities (also Kingdoms in what is now Yemen and Southern KSA), Christian communities and Hanifs which were monotheists.

The pagans that you criticize so much were like all other Semites back then who worshipped Semitic Gods like people from Assyria to Yemen to Egypt did back then. Despite being a Muslim I see nothing wrong with this. It's just history.

Semitic God such as this one was worshipped;









Arabian and Semitic mythology is very rich.

Read about it here;

Ancient Semitic religion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Semitic neopaganism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You are ignorant like most other PDF users that comment on issues that they have no clue about.

Your type of person is not ready to learn anything new that does not fit into their propaganda or prejudices.

You obviously did not understand the message I gave you in post 1696 either.

Anyway let us get back to the topic.



Malik Alashter said:


> Ok, how many shea in the parliament how many shea that are ministers and how many shea are officers in the army.



Make some research or visit the Arabic Coffee Shop thread and I will be happy to answer you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Banu Hashim said:


> Make some research or visit the Arabic Coffee Shop thread and I will be happy to answer you.


Fair enogh I'll post the question at there.


----------



## 1000

@Malik Alashter 

That video is from ~2008


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> @Malik Alashter
> 
> That video is from ~2008


Is it honestly I got from face book sorry bro I'll delete it and post another one from Afaq channel that is just new unless you already watched it let me please.


----------



## 1000

This video is from Al Rafidain February 2014 channel that supported the 'revolution/IS'. The caller from Anbar told the truth that there's no such thing as revolutionaries, they're all ISIS disguised in the name of revolutionaries. The channel host cut his call to repeat the lie of 'there is no ISIS'. Same thing the cretin politicians and masses of people did, now they're paying the price of ignorance and lack to think for themselves.





The lies still continue الثورة العراقية الكبرى iraqi revolution | فيسبوك

@BLACKEAGLE 
You should watch the vid considering you were cheering for revolutionaries (IS) back from 2013 and even after June 2014, if someone as far away in Europe could figure it out than you should as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banu Hashim

Malik Alashter said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=343957112465400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fight videoed by night vision camera.
> 
> 
> Fair enogh I'll post the question at there.



Looks like a old video to me.

Ok. If not then read my posts. I provided sources and references for every claim that I have made and those that I have not are common known facts for anybody well-versed in Arab/Semitic/ME history.

Moreover I can give you titles of books on those fields as I have read some of them.

@1000

Do you think that Abadi and the Shia Islamist parties in Iraq would allow a Pan-Arab force (the one that KSA, Jordan, Egypt and UAE are trying to create) to operate inside Iraq fighting against Daesh? For instance in Ar Rutba in Anbar or elsewhere in Anbar?

I think that Jordan could help in Rutba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Banu Hashim said:


> Do you think that Abadi and the Shia Islamist parties in Iraq would allow a Pan-Arab force (the one that KSA, Jordan, Egypt and UAE are trying to create) to operate inside Iraq fighting against Daesh? For instance in Ar Rutba in Anbar or elsewhere in Anbar?
> 
> I think that Jordan could help in Rutba.



That's possible in area's like Anbar & Iraq/Syrian border to militarize it and help locals in Bukamal extend their fight towards Al Raqqa etc. But it would create problems in area's where other groups are active. AAH shot at a US Apache for example.

The governor and local tribes in Anbar want foreign armies to come and help since the area is so big making it hard to control, especially the border. Foreign troops could together with the local army and allied tribes re-open and use a former airbase like H1 & H2 near the Syrian/Jordanian border. It's easy to set up a well defensive position on such airbases. Or even the current coalition used Al-Asad, but I think they should make use of H1 to push towards Syria.

list of airbases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moein

banu hashim. 
i did not say the people of west are our enemy!! i say and i mean they're political system and those are real on behind and control are our enemy not the people, they're people are not know the truth because they control their minds by their media systems just like yours!
and about your land and Hijaz, your land is holy for sure, for all of us, for iran too, if there is going to be a war between u and a foreign country we join you to, be sure of that...
and i dont say you dont have history, i said in that matter of time prophet had come you were like that, and u know that well, thats why prophet send by god, so if you are not salafi! then why you upset of our fighting against isis!!?? and if you are not shiite haters why u are Repression them?! and why want to execute the shiite leader mullah in saudi?
and again and again!!! you say arabic and your race! i said once more! islam is not about being arabic or about Race! islam is a fact that just be accepted by heart...
arab and persian know are muslim just be united against our real enemies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Malik Alashter said:


> Ok, how many shea in the parliament how many shea that are ministers and how many shea are officers in the army.



We're not working in the intelligence to answer your question by exact numbers or even estimations ,but there is no distinction between the Saudis whatever is their religion.. Shiaa and Sunna both allowed to work anywhere and they're both loves their country and its people...despite those who have a loyalty to the outsiders and they don't represent the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

moein said:


> banu hashim.
> i did not say the people of west are our enemy!! i say and i mean they're political system and those are real on behind and control are our enemy not the people, they're people are not know the truth because they control their minds by their media systems just like yours!
> and about your land and Hijaz, your land is holy for sure, for all of us, for iran too, if there is going to be a war between u and a foreign country we join you to, be sure of that...
> and i dont say you dont have history, i said in that matter of time prophet had come you were like that, and u know that well, thats why prophet send by god, so if you are not salafi! then why you upset of our fighting against isis!!?? and if you are not shiite haters why u are Repression them?! and why want to execute the shiite leader mullah in saudi?
> and again and again!!! you say arabic and your race! i said once more! islam is not about being arabic or about Race! slam is a fact that just be accepted by heart...
> arab and persian know are muslim just be united against our real enemies...



It seems to me that due to the language barrier (your English) you are unable to read what I have written to you, I am afraid. No more off-topic. I did not start this discussion. A countryman of yours that is obsessed about Arabs did this by writing nonsense just to track back later on as can be seen by all when I posted all those facts backed up by sources.



1000 said:


> That's possible in area's like Anbar & Iraq/Syrian border to militarize it and help locals in Bukamal extend their fight towards Al Raqqa etc. But it would create problems in area's where other groups are active. AAH shot at a US Apache for example.
> 
> The governor and local tribes in Anbar want foreign armies to come and help since the area is so big making it hard to control, especially the border. Foreign troops could together with the local army and allied tribes re-open and use a former airbase like H1 & H2 near the Syrian/Jordanian border. It's easy to set up a well defensive position on such airbases. Or even the current coalition used Al-Asad, but I think they should make use of H1 to push towards Syria.
> 
> list of airbases



I spoke about this with you some months ago. I think I called it the "Anbar triangle". Meaning everything in between Ar Rutba, Al-Qaim and Fallujah. It's a huge area to control but it's crucial.

So how can Arab armies help when they would be targeted by all those Shia militias etc. I believe? Daesh is now a fight that not only concerns Iraq and Syria anymore. It's a fight that concerns the entire Arab world and whatever mistakes were made by whoever it's time to stand together as Arabs and people of the region and fight this common enemy. It's time for regimes to open up and cooperate.

I have always been in favor of more Arab cooperation government wise but since many regimes are incompetent and silly differences turn many of them into rivals there is not much to do. Just look at this thread and the recent discussion.

I wonder if the Americans will send land troops? There are a few advisers in Al-Asad air base near Hit. Strategically important.

Slightly outdated map I have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Banu Hashim said:


> I
> 
> I spoke about this with you some months ago. I think I called it the "Anbar triangle. Meaning everything in between Ar Rutba, Al-Qaim and Fallujah. It's a huge area to control but it's crucial.


Triangle of death they called it. Foreign troops shouldn't operate there, too many problems that would cause with AAH etc.







> So how can Arab armies help when they would be targeted by all those Shia militias etc. I believe? Daesh is now a fight that not only concerns Iraq and Syria anymore. It's a fight that concerns the entire Arab world and whatever mistakes were made by whoever it's time to stand together as Arabs and people of the region and fight this common enemy. It's time for regimes to open up and cooperate.


By operating in Western Anbar and on the Syrian border, no Shia groups there. I think that's where foreign help is most needed anyway. Bomb IS in Al Rutba and establish a base in H1/H2 airbase, from there work on Al Qaim and the surrounding towns, give the locals in Bukamal the chance to rise up against them as well. It'll hit IS hard on another front. With local army troops of course.



> I have always been in favor of more Arab cooperation government wise but since many regimes are incompetent and silly differences turn many of them into rivals there is not much to do. Just look at this thread and the recent discussion.
> 
> I wonder if the Americans will send land troops? There are a few advisers in Al-Asad air base near Hit. Strategically important.


People join the military for a reason anyway, many of them want to fight, at least those in the west. Looks like Arab govs lack the capacity to accept any losses even though the experience is more beneficial in the end. I don't think they will send any ground forces if not the US takes the first step. I'd like to see H1 being used as another base further west of Al-Asad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moein

Banu Hashim, 
sorry about my poor english,i know about that myself! but i poor in writing but i good in reading, i know what you said...
but you don't answered my question yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

1000 said:


> Triangle of death they called it. Foreign troops shouldn't operate there, too many problems that would cause with AAH etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By operating in Western Anbar and on the Syrian border, no Shia groups there. I think that's where foreign help is most needed anyway. Bomb IS in Al Rutba and establish a base in H1/H2 airbase, from there work on Al Qaim and the surrounding towns, give the locals in Bukamal the chance to rise up against them as well. It'll hit IS hard on another front. With local army troops of course.
> 
> 
> People join the military for a reason anyway, many of them want to fight, at least those in the west. Looks like Arab govs lack the capacity to accept any losses even though the experience is more beneficial in the end. I don't think they will send any ground forces if not the US takes the first step. I'd like to see H1 being used as another base further west of Al-Asad.



My "Anbar traingle" is something that I myself have invented actually after studying the events in Anbar and geography. It's just a triangle from Ar Rutba in the West to Al-Qaim in the North and Fallujah in the East. Actually I forgot Nukhayb in the South.

The photo that you have posted is the "Sunni Triangle" or what the Americans called it. It's 10 years ago and I was a kid back then.

There was also that triangle South of Baghdad which Jurf al-Sakhar was a part of. It seems that most of the terrorist built their bombs and car bombs there and transported it to Baghdad.

What I am afraid of is Daesh going retard and massacring civilians like they did with hostile tribes. I don't understand why people in such huge cities are not rising up against a few thousand (at most) Daesh members. People are armed there. They must be afraid. Understandable still they should be more active. THey should not accept this. Whether in Eastern Syria or Iraq.

I don't know what they are waiting for. The Arab League should form a regional military organization that is combating terrorism. Libya, Iraq, Syria, Yemen etc. are in trouble. More countries might follow. It has to be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moein

1000, bro,
the problem is coalition and especially usa don't want destroy isis! usa want isis be in control! many times in last 3 months usa bring them supplies and equipment from above and chopper in iraq and syria! and say it was mistake!!! you know that, right? usa want daesh remain in some parts of iraq and syria and be in control for use them as Political pressure, this is very clear i think...
usa and coalition only helped kobani kurds and some help in erbil, it was good but just like i said they don't want them completely
destroyed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Entire of iraq is one big militia right now, there is no one against these groups as they are made up of Iraqis fighting for their country. They have the support of the entire anti-IS population with the exception of the hotel revolutionaries. 
As for comparing them to JAM, that's ludicrous. We all know they have one goal, and that is to get rid of IS and other terrorists groups. 


1000 said:


> That's possible in area's like Anbar & Iraq/Syrian border to militarize it and help locals in Bukamal extend their fight towards Al Raqqa etc. But it would create problems in area's where other groups are active. AAH shot at a US Apache for example.



The apache shooting was an isolated incident done by a Kata'ib Hezbollah. It was addressed and the KH in the area have been informed and warned. No other incident occurred since.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

@Alshawi1234

What do you think of foreign troops in Anbar and on the Syrian border as I discussed with @Banu Hashim to militarize the Syrian border, export the fight into Bukamal etc.



moein said:


> 1000, bro,
> the problem is coalition and especially usa don't want destroy isis! usa want isis be in control! many times in last 3 months usa bring them supplies and equipment from above and chopper in iraq and syria! and say it was mistake!!! you know that, right? usa want daesh remain in some parts of iraq and syria and be in control for use them as Political pressure, this is very clear i think...
> usa and coalition only helped kobani kurds and some help in erbil, it was good but just like i said they don't want them completely
> destroyed...


They don't seem in a hurry to defeat them. The air supplies are conspiracy theories though, I doubt it.


----------



## 1000

Jabouri, such politicians represent Sunnis not Ali Hatem in his hotel @ Amman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

@Antaréss that vid above there is the same Jabouri who went full retard against Iran now praising the popular mobilization ( shia militias ).







So I got Jabouri the Iran hater backing my claims now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

It's pretty funny, Mishan al Jiburi was once one of the most active opposition members, he exposed and insulted the iraqi government day and night. Meanwhile Ali Hatim allied with Malikis bloc during the elections. 

Yet here we are, Ali Hatem sits in Arbil barking against the government while Mishan is attending the frontline against IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

The thing is for the majority of non-Iraqi Arabs/muslims see any iraq sunni who stands against IS or is part of the government in one way or another as a traitor to his "sunnism". 

I'm guessing it's easy saying that sitting in safely at their comfortable homes. Meanwhile we have over two million sunnis and nearly 500k minorities living in refugees. They were kicked out of their homes, lost their valuables, jobs, drained of their savings and living in humility after they were having a good live. 

Even the head of parliament Saleem alJaburi who was one of the most secterian pri*ks before the IS conflict is now speaking openly against IS. He even told the sunni population which he represents, either act serious and take part in liberating your areas, or stop complaining about the PMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Extremely close call for PMF and ISF. Suicide bomber in armored vehicle is shot by Abrams tanks just tens of meters away from his intended target. Luckily the houses and armored vehicles in the area stayed intact. 

IS depending almost entirely on suicide bombers in the latest operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Iraqi forces arond tekreet video attached.

‫Jawad Musawi - مبروك للعراقيين تحرير تكريت وإنشاء الله... | Facebook‬

Sunnis welcoming the PMF forces video attached.

‫Jawad Musawi - رغم الاستقبال المقبول نوعا ما من قبل... | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

PMF forces are making steady gains in battle of Tikrit. They are doing it right, they don't rush to capture the next area, first they stabilize and clean the area, then they move in to next one. That's why the amount of casualties compared to Daesh has been minimal.

Kudos to Iraqi forces and people. Many people, countries and terrorists love to see this operation fail, even if they claim verbally that they oppose Daesh, so please make their faces look like the crap that it really is. God speed to PMF and Iraqi army.
-------------------------------------------

Qassem Soleimani in Samarra







--------------------------------------------

Abu Ezraeel, marksman of Kataeb Imam Ali (RA) and the hunter of Daesh terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> PMF forces are making steady gains in battle of Tikrit. They are doing it right, they don't rush to capture the next area, first they stabilize and clean the area, then they move in to next one. That's why the amount of casualties compared to Daesh has been minimal.
> 
> Kudos to Iraqi forces and people. Many people, countries and terrorists love to see this operation fail, even if they claim verbally that they oppose Daesh, so please make their faces look like the crap that it really is. God speed to PMF and Iraqi army.
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Qassem Soleimani in Samarra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Abu Ezraeel, marksman of Kataeb Imam Ali (RA) and the hunter of Daesh terrorists.


Kudos to you bro thanks for the warm feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kurds killed 1 Canadian soldier, and injured 3.

*Andrew Joseph Doiron, Canadian Soldier, Dies In Iraq As Result Of Friendly Fire, 3 Others Injured*




OTTAWA — Canada suffered its first fatality in the current war in Iraq on Friday after friendly fire claimed the life of a special forces member.

Sgt. Andrew Joseph Doiron was killed on March 6, at 11:50 p.m. local time. Members of the Special Operations Forces were “mistakenly engaged by Iraqi Kurdish forces following their return to an observation post behind the front lines,” the Department of National Defence said.

Three other soldiers were also wounded and are receiving medical care for their injuries, National Defence said. The department would not say how extensive their injuries were but Defence Minister Jason Kenney said Saturday afternoon that they were in “stable condition.”

Doiron was based at the Canadian Special Operations Regiment in Petawawa, Ont.

The Chief of the Defence Staff, Gen. Tom Lawson, said in a statement that Doiron was an invaluable member of the family. “A soldier and a warrior, Sergeant Doiron was a consummate professional appreciated by all. His sacrifice will not be forgotten.”

Brig.-Gen. Michael Rouleau, head of Canadian Special Operations Forces Command, said every member of the Special Operations Forces Command felt a great loss at Doiron’s death.

“He was a gifted special operator and a great leader. He loved his job and the people he soldiered with. We grieve with Drew’s family and extend our condolences to them. Our thoughts are also with our three injured operators. We will bring Drew home with all dignity and wrap our arms around our injured Brothers and we will carry on with our important mission in Iraq,” Rouleau said.

In a statement, Prime Minister Stephen Harper offered his condolences to Doiron’s family and said he and his wife, Laureen, offer their prayers for the speedy recovery of the three other soldiers. The prime minister also used his statement to pledge continued support for the mission in Iraq. 

“Almost daily, we see new evidence of the violent threat posed by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant. More than ever, it is imperative that we, along with the more than 60 countries in the coalition, continue the campaign to halt ISIL’s spread and reduce its capacity to carry out terrorist attacks abroad and here in Canada,” Harper said.

“Our government and the Canadian Armed Forces take the duty to protect Canadians seriously. Part of that duty requires us to stand tall and shoulder our share of the burden in the fight against ISIL. We are proud to do our part, and grateful to the men and women to whom it falls to carry out our commitment to peace and security.”

Kenney said the government remains committed to the mission and the fight against ISIL's campaign of hatred and terror.

Doiron was part of a team of 69 special forces members sent to Iraq to help in Operation IMPACT, Canada’s six-month contribution to the international coalition fighting the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant — commonly referred to as ISIL or ISIS.

The special forces are there to provide military advice and assistance to Iraqi forces fighting to turn back ISIL’s advances. During the past five months, Canadian forces have returned fire on several occasions in self-defence.

The Department of National Defence said there are approximately 600 personnel, including aircrew support, participating in Operation IMPACT. In addition to the 69 special forces members advising Kurdish Peshmerga fighters, Canada is also contributing six CF-18 fighter jets, one air-to-air refuelling aircraft, and two Aurora surveillance aircraft to the international coalition.

The mandate for the Iraq mission ends on April 7, but the Conservative government hasstrongly hinted that it will propose that Parliament extend the mission. Several cabinet ministers have suggested, however, that the government won’t propose ground combat operations.

Andrew Joseph Doiron, Canadian Soldier, Dies In Iraq As Result Of Friendly Fire, 3 Others Injured


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dour has fell militarily, all routes closed with infantry surrounding the town. the Chalam Al dour and the dour residence is under iraqi control. Currently iraqi forced are going house to house in Dour to look for remaining IS elements and remove IED's. 
Latest movement of PMF near Dour. 







The villages of Alem district have also fallen militarily being surrounded with an infantry belt holding the entire rural area, making it impossible for anything or anyone to exit or enter. So far PMF forces have advanced and taken a few villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

Unconfirmed reports from a few hours ago , after being surrounded and being under the mercy of shelling, 50 persons have surrendered to the PMF forces in dour. 






























In other news. PMF Forces receive a few hundred Iranian Toofan missile systems along with advanced MGL systems.

General Qassim Sulaymani with the PMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> PMF Forces receive a few hundred Iranian Toofan missile systems


Bro toofan is a tow derivative as you know, but all we saw so far is a russian systems. BTW Iranian also making a copy of the Russian konkurs with a name of towsan it may be that the one the PMF got any way both good enough to deal with daesh monkies.

heavy fighting for capturing Soor Ashnas.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=672969649497539

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sour Shnas south of Dour was captured 5 days ago along the territory and roads leading north to dour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Sour Shnas south of Dour was captured 5 days ago along the territory and roads leading north to dour.


You right I just saw this vid so I post it it was heavy fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Heh. The Iraqi armed forces are doing some a$$ kicking yo 

Upcoming : operation mousil freedom

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

Dempsey is flying to Iraq to ask the government whether it plans to massacre Sunnis if Tikrit is captured.

U.S. sees bigger test for Iraq after Tikrit battle - The Washington Post


U.S. United States F/A-18 Hornet fighter airstrikes in Iraq 8 August 2014 against ISIL terrorists


----------



## United

UAE-made Guardian APC 4x4 combat-proven by Kurdish armed forces in Iraq


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Dempsey is flying to Iraq to ask the government whether it plans to massacre Sunnis if Tikrit is captured.



Those who pledged alliance with Daesh in June will get what they deserve: death. No matter how much they beg for pardon, whether they are 'civilians' or soldiers. Those who are truly innocent will not be touched.

------------------------------------------------

From Tikrit with love. PMF sending Daesh flowers. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=344236852448840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Just to make things clear, the PMF has had a change of strategy after orders came from the Marji'yah in Najaf which ordered them not to sabatoge any property including that of IS members. The new strategy includes making list of IS collaborators and simply arresting them if they ever fall in the hands of the securtiy forces. PMF forces as they advanced from Diyala towards TIkrit, they had stiff resistance from IS the first day, eventually IS lines collapsed and the forces advance without any firefights. 

This video shows abandoned IS positions in Hamrin. The PMF continue their advance towards Tikrit and Alem. Hundreds of terrorists have been killed.9 vehicles were destroyed and 18 IS members killed as Army aviation targeted IS convoy going from Riyadh district to Tikrit. 

PMF forces launch an arched formation attack on Tek Gasiba village Alem district, liberating it entirely and killing 30 IS members.


25 vehicles destroyed and over 150 IS members killed in a largely unreported battle going on in Karmat alFalujah. 


Video from Hamrin range. 






Video from Dour. It's actually pretty funny, many Sunnis were actually kicked out and their homes marked with "property of the Islamic state'






People who surrendered to PMF in Dour. Conflicting reports about whether they are civilians or IS members, currently under investigation. 







Meanwhile al khansira has already began broadcasting reports of the evil militias, which is always a good sign of their defeat.



Serpentine said:


> Those who pledged alliance with Daesh in June will get what they deserve: death. No matter how much they beg for pardon, whether they are 'civilians' or soldiers. Those who are truly innocent will not be touched.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> From Tikrit with love. PMF sending Daesh flowers.


Just a heads up, many false clips popping up from both asides, that video is from a Russian military exercise not from Iraq. 

But here's a clip from the Sallahiddin offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> Just a heads up, many false clips popping up from both asides, that video is from a Russian military exercise not from Iraq.
> 
> But here's a clip from the Sallahiddin offensive.


Also saw that in couple of other pages and the terrain doesn't look like Russia tbqh.

But if you are right, then thanks for the heads up and my apologies. But I've heard Iraqi army is using TOS-1 in Tikrit so any similar scene is extremely probable to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

All the villages of Albu Ajeel have been liberated, latest reports reports that the PMF have indeed advanced towards the town of Albu Ajeel. 







Promo videos for the PMF 











Here's a longer video from Dour, Kata'ib Hezbollah going through neighborhoods and removing IED's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Yesterday news
China offered to sell Iraq : PLZ52, MBT-3000, BM-30 Chinese version, IFV/APC and MRAP's.

I say those PLZ52's and MBT-3000 will be needed, they should push for licensed production as during the former regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Serpentine said:


> Also saw that in couple of other pages and the terrain doesn't look like Russia tbqh.
> 
> But if you are right, then thanks for the heads up and my apologies. But I've heard Iraqi army is using TOS-1 in Tikrit so any similar scene is extremely probable to happen.



That tree isn't indigenous to the part of Iraq.

But trust me there is no shortage of rain of IS held areas.

Here's a clip from KH in jurf al sakhr.





------------


Some breaking news from PMF official FB page.

PMF forces have entered Albu Ajeel and currently control the town, with IS members mostly being on the run without a firefight. The entire battle lasted just a few hours.

Perhaps some of our pro-IS friends here prepare their homes for some company since these bastards are never coming back to their town again.

Reports that IS killed their injured and burnt all the bodies to prevent the PMF from identifying them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mushriks in disguise of Shia have been exposed.







It says: "We come from Hussein, and return to him."


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alienoz_TR said:


> Mushriks in disguise of Shia have been exposed.
> 
> It says: "We come from Hussein, and return to him."



Great, you take random pictures from the internet as an official and reliable "source".

Besides what does this have to do anything with the purpose of this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alshawi1234 said:


> Great, you take random pictures from the internet as an official and reliable "source".
> 
> Besides what does this have to do anything with the purpose of this thread?



"Random" pictures, huh? This time from Syria.

Shahadah under my feet.


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Mushriks in disguise of Shia have been exposed.
> 
> View attachment 200654
> 
> 
> It says: "We come from Hussein, and return to him."



At best, they are pure idiots. At least they don't blow themselves up in streets and markets, even stupid ones like these onese and that says *A LOT*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alienoz_TR said:


> "Random" pictures, huh? This time from Syria.
> 
> Shahadah under my feet.
> 
> View attachment 200655


Again nothing to do with this thread, perhaps your trying to make up for IS losses in Iraq by redirecting attention? Pathetic. Screw off mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alshawi1234 said:


> Again nothing to do with this thread, perhaps your trying to make up for IS losses in Iraq by redirecting attention? Pathetic. Screw off mate.



Battle is not yet finished, you Persian.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alienoz_TR said:


> Battle is not yet finished, you Persian.





"Persian" if I'm Persian what does that make you, an Iraqi?

As they promised, 

Asa'ib Ahl al Haq in the heartland of Albu Ajeel.






Meanwhile the siege of Alem is complete and closing in. Tomorrow more good news inshallah. It's night time and most operations slow down during night fall. The liberation of Alem will begin tomorrow at dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*War with Isis: The Kurdish Tiger's roar is worse than its bite - the Peshmerga have come to rely on US air strikes*
“They are like the Mongols,” says Najmaldin Karim, speaking of the forces of Islamic State (Isis) battering at the defences of the oil province of Kirkuk, of which he is governor. They have not broken through and he is confident they will not do so, but the threat they pose and the fear they cause is the dominant feature of life even in those parts of northern Iraq they did not conquer last year.

In terms of the terror that Isis inspires through the savagery of its actions, it does indeed have much in common with the Mongolian horsemen who destroyed Baghdad and slaughtered its inhabitants in 1258. Isis similarly cultivates an atmosphere of fear among its enemies, so that the Iraqi army disintegrated when Isis forces stormed Mosul last June and much the same thing happened when they attacked the supposedly more resolute Iraqi Peshmerga in Sinjar and Nineveh Plain a few months later.

The swift victories of Isis at that time gave the impression of a demonic and unstoppable force. In the eyes of Isis leaders, military successes far beyond what they had expected simply affirmed that they were carrying out God’s work and had divine support. Less attention was given to the weaknesses of the states and armies which Isis had so easily defeated. But it is on their ability to learn from past failings that the outcome of the war now being fought in Iraq and Syria will be determined.

In pictures: Fighting between Kurds and Isis intensifies in Kobani
Criticism of Isis’s opponents and their dismal performance on the battlefield has mainly focussed on the Baghdad government. There is no doubt that its corruption and sectarianism played into the hands of Isis. Less attention is given as to why the military forces of the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG), supposedly far tougher and better commanded, fled from the Isis attack in August even faster than the Iraqi army in June. Yazidi villagers from Sinjar and Christians from the Nineveh Plain complain bitterly that they were abandoned by Peshmerga units whom only hours earlier had sworn to defend them to the last drop of their blood. It was one of the most shameful defeats in history.

The KRG has always got a better press than the Baghdad government, particularly since its oil boom got under way in the past five or six years. It presented itself as “the other Iraq”, which functioned properly, and Kurdish leaders invariably disparaged the central government in Baghdad as crooked and dysfunctional. They pointed to new five-star hotels, shopping malls, roads, bridges and apartment buildings sprouting on every street in Irbil, the Kurdish capital. There was a boom town atmosphere, and there were very few places on earth of which this could be said in the wake of the financial crash of 2008. Delegations of foreign businessmen, many of whom could not have found Iraqi Kurdistan on the map a couple of years earlier, poured into Irbil. Local managers complained that they could not find rooms for them despite all the new hotels. It seemed to go to the heads of Kurdish leaders who spoke of KRG becoming like an oil state in the Gulf, a landlocked version of Dubai. 

Visiting KRG a couple of years ago, I felt that it was alarmingly similar in mood to Ireland pre-2008 at the height of the Celtic Tiger boom. The Kurds and the Irish are both small nations who feel they have been hard done-by throughout their history. Now they had thrown off foreign oppression and were getting rich like their neighbours. In Irbil as in Dublin it was a feeling conducive to delusion and a belief that “the Kurdish tiger” would bound forward for ever.





British military advisers instruct Kurdish Peshmerga fighters during a training session at a shooting range in Arbil (Getty)

What those plane-loads of over-optimistic foreign government ministers and businessmen never understood was how fragile all this was. There was more in common between the ways in which the KRG and the rest of Iraq were ruled than they imagined. The Kurds depended on their 17 per cent share of Iraq’s oil revenues to pay the one in three of the labour force that worked for the government. Corruption was rife. A friend told me that he lived in part of Irbil surrounded by director generals working for the government: “I have a higher salary than any of them, but they have houses three times bigger than mine.” One Kurdish woman told me: “I call it ‘Corruptistan’.” For all the new five-star hotels, it was difficult to find a good school or hospital.

KRG was always flattered by any comparison with Baghdad. “Ease of doing business in Irbil compared to Baghdad is very good,” a businessman told me in early 2013. “Compared to the rest of the world it is rubbish.”

What really made Iraqi Kurdistan different from the rest of Iraq was that security was good, and it felt safe. Kurds and foreigners alike never seemed to look at a map and notice that they lived an hour’s drive from some of the most violent places on the planet. Mosul is only 50 miles from Irbil and has never been other than an extraordinarily dangerous city since 2003.

The belief that Iraqi Kurdistan is the safe part of Iraq was punctured when Isis captured Mosul last June. Even then, the Kurdish leadership deluded itself that what had happened was a Sunni-Shia battle in which they could stay on the sidelines and even benefit by opportunistically taking over Arab-Kurdish disputed areas. In August, they discovered they had made a calamitous error when Isis launched an ambitious offensive that came close to capturing Irbil. The United States and Iran rushed to help, while the KRG’s new ally, Turkey, found itself unable to.

Irbil today looks like Pompeii or Herculaneum in which a sudden disaster – in the Kurds’ case military rather than volcanic – has frozen all activity. The city is full of half-completed hotels, shopping malls and apartment buildings. Some of these are crammed full of refugees living in huts provided by the UN High Commission for Refugees. These are the people who are paying the price for the Kurdish leadership’s delusions of grandeur and security. Overall, there are 1.2 million extra internally displaced people and Kurdish refugees from Syria in KRG since last June. Kurdish leaders claim credit for giving them refuge, but many of those who have lost their homes blame those same leaders for underestimating the Isis threat when it was containable.

The Peshmerga have made successful counter-attacks, taking back much of Sinjar, but Mosul and its surroundings remain firmly under Isis rule and, so long as this continues, the KRG will remain fundamentally insecure. Crucial to the Peshmerga advances have been US air strikes, and it is noticeable in visits to the frontline how dependent the Peshmerga is on US air power. 

This staves off the prospect of total defeat, but the future of the Iraqi Kurds still looks grim even if it is not as bad as it looked last August when many in Irbil started to flee the city just as they had done in 1991 during Saddam Hussein’s counter-offensive. Whatever happens, as in Ireland after 2008, the days of the “Kurdish tiger” are truly over.

War with Isis: The Kurdish Tiger's roar is worse than its bite - the Peshmerga have come to rely on US air strikes - Voices - The Independent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573828828847415297


----------



## Alshawi1234

The news of Amiri's son killed in battle is a hoax, they showed images of Hadi Al Amiri during the funeral of an MP which was killed a few months ago and presented it as Amiri's son. Second of all if his relatives do get killed in these battles, then it is an honor, he has his relatives on the frontline rather than sitting in outside of Iraq. This just gives him more legitimacy In what he's doing. Besides, "Slemani times", really?

Anyways. 

Imam ali brigades In the Sallahiddin offensive. 











------------
Al Fet'ha area which is the last route connecting Alem to Baiji has been taken by the PMF, thus completing the siege of Alem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> Those who pledged alliance with Daesh in June will get what they deserve: death. No matter how much they beg for pardon, whether they are 'civilians' or soldiers. Those who are truly innocent will not be touched.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> From Tikrit with love. PMF sending Daesh flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=344236852448840



funny daesh said the same when justifying there killings..............

as far as USA is considered..............remember who gave u ur "freedom"...........wait and watch iraqi leaders tail wagging


----------



## haman10

How real iraqis are :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Sources of Iraqi neighborhood claim Iraqi fighter jet shot down in battles with deash near Fallujah??


----------



## Alshawi1234

AAH in the Sallahhiddin offensive.








United said:


> funny daesh said the same when justifying there killings..............
> 
> as far as USA is considered..............remember who gave u ur "freedom"...........wait and watch iraqi leaders tail wagging



No, daesh didn't say the same, they came with the goal or "eradicating the rafidhis and spreading their (un) Islamic state"

They killed the yezedis, they exiled the Christian and even went after their own Sunni allies. You know nothing about the reality of Iraq so stop making your own theories. 

As for the US, they helped Saddam take over and later didn't need him, they didn't "give" the Iraqis anything except a failed state by forcing "national reconciliation" with terrorists and putting a secterian quota in the government and security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> funny daesh said the same when justifying there killings..............
> 
> as far as USA is considered..............remember who gave u ur "freedom"...........wait and watch iraqi leaders tail wagging



First. I'm not an Iraqi (though they are my brothers), see my flags.

Second don't compare IS terrorists with Iraqi army. You seem to oppose IS, then you shouldn't have any problems with punishment of those who sided with them. We basically agree on that. And no innocent civilian should be killed in the middle, that I agree too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

United said:


> Sources of Iraqi neighborhood claim Iraqi fighter jet shot down in battles with deash near Fallujah




The same sources claimed to have downed jets over 20 times although the entire of Iraq's inventory is less than 8, yet we still see them flying over Sallahiddin and Baghdad belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

United said:


> funny daesh said the same when justifying there killings..............
> 
> as far as USA is considered..............remember who gave u ur "freedom"...........wait and watch iraqi leaders tail wagging



Crying when TTP kills people in Pakistan, criticizing IS in Syria but rooting for them in Iraq. This is the logic of United, as of many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Arab media starts reporting that Iran is occupying Iraq and Baghdad is becoming the capital of the Persian empire. 

Here's my say. 

The great Iraqi civilization have managed to utilize Iran and forced it into an alliance. The entire empires of Persia were nothing without the civilization of Babylon and ancient Mesapotamia . For centries the great Iraq managed to export its civilization to Persia and substantially, Iran converts and follows whatever the Iraqi civilization adopts. When the Sumerians and Babylonians ruled Mesapotamia, much of the culture was exported to Iran. As Shiasm spread in Iraq, later the entire of Persia followed the steps of the Iraqis and adopted to their faith. 

And now the Iraqis again utilize the Persians to help with their battles, keeping Persia as a treasure in case of foreign aggression against out land. Now Saudis alarabiyah channel reports that Baghdad is becoming the "capital" of this empire. Again the Iraqis successfully into transferring the capital back to Mesopotamia. 

See, Babylons rule over Persia. 


@1000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> Arab media starts reporting that Iran is occupying Iraq and Baghdad is becoming the capital of the Persian empire.
> 
> Here's my say.
> 
> The great Iraqi civilization have managed to utilize Iran and forced it into an alliance. The entire empires of Persia were nothing without the civilization of Babylon and ancient Mesapotamia . For centries the great Iraq managed to export its civilization to Persia and substantially, Iran converts and follows whatever the Iraqi civilization adopts. When the Sumerians and Babylonians ruled Mesapotamia, much of the culture was exported to Iran. As Shiasm spread in Iraq, later the entire of Persia followed the steps of the Iraqis and adopted to their faith.
> 
> And now the Iraqis again utilize the Persians to help with their battles, keeping Persia as a treasure in case of foreign aggression against out land. Now Saudis alarabiyah channel reports that Baghdad is becoming the "capital" of this empire. Again the Iraqis successfully into transferring the capital back to Mesopotamia.
> 
> See, Babylons rule over Persia.
> 
> 
> @1000



This forum is a shithole of BS.

Than we have conspiracy theorist Alienoz calling all Shiites Persians, meanwhile those same Shiites made up the majority of Iraqi soldiers during the Iran-Iraq war. Simple facts that some people can't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

1000 said:


> Crying when TTP kills people in Pakistan, criticizing IS in Syria but rooting for them in Iraq. This is the logic of United, as of many others.



show me where i rooted for them......dont go full retard

it is ppl like u who support and root for murderous thugs like assad and his dogs.

remember Iraq does not belong to shias only............if u r a true iraqi u would have known this


----------



## 1000

United said:


> show me where i rooted for them......dont go full retard
> 
> it is ppl like u who support and root for murderous thugs like assad and his dogs.
> 
> remember Iraq does not belong to shias only............if u r a true iraqi u would have known this



Didn't root for assad


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> AAH in the Sallahhiddin offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They seems SOF not like regular soldiers?


----------



## veg

*Iraq kills 60 ISIL militants in restive west*

PressTV-60 ISIL militants killed in western Iraq

At least 60 ISIL Takfiri terrorists, including top commanders of the group, have been killed by Iraqi forces in the restive province of Anbar in western Iraq.

Iraq’s Ministry of Interior released a statement on Sunday, saying the terrorists were killed in the district of al-Qa’im, located in west of Anbar, IraqiNews reported.

“Security forces, with support from the Army’s Air Force, have managed to conduct a painful strike on ISIL sites in the area of al-Qa’im,” the ministry spokesman General Officer Saad Mo’en said in the statement.

“The operation resulted in killing 60 terrorists, including a number of top leaders within the ISIL group,” the spokesman added.

Mo’en further noted that “Abu Sumayyah, the ISIL military leader for the district,” was among the terrorists killed in the strike.

Iraqi army and volunteer forces fully liberated the village of Albu Ajil, located east of the militant-held strategic city of Tikrit,in the northern province of Salahuddin.

Iraqi forces also liberated the town of Qaryat al-Rashad, located roughly 70 kilometers (43 miles) west of Baghdad, following intense exchanges of fire with ISIL Takfiris.

The Iraqi army has inflicted heavy losses on the Takfiri group since March 2 when Iraq launched its operation to free the strategic city of Tikrit, located 140 km (86 miles) northwest of Baghdad.

Iraqi soldiers, backed by volunteer fighters, retook an airport in the town of al-Dour, located more than 160 kilometers (100 miles) north of Baghdad, on Friday.

ISIL started its campaign of terror in Iraq in early June 2014. The heavily armed terrorists took control of Mosul before sweeping through parts of the country’s Sunni Arab heartland.

Iraqi soldiers, police units, Kurdish forces, Shia volunteers and Sunni tribesmen are engaged in battles with the terrorists to drive them back from the areas they have under control.

IA/KA/HRB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Alienoz_TR said:


> Battle is not yet finished, you Persian.



looool did you really just say that? 
So I guess the Iraqi Turkmen that is also taking part in the battle against ISIS are "Persians".
Your beloved ISIS are being slaughtered en masse as we speak.

Btw what is wrong with being a Persian?
Meaow meaow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Latest news. There's been an unexpected move by the PMF. 

large forces have been redirected from Alem taking the road towards Hawijah to capture the Baiji-Hawija road. 

PMF have also taken the main Tikrit Bridge from the east this securing 95% of Tikrits belt.

Reports from the last hours indicated that PMF forces have taken all the villages of Alem and entered the Alem town centre and controlling over 50% of the town. Fighting ongoing in some parts, with all the areas fully surrounded.

Meanwhile Ablu Ajeel and Dour have been secured 100%. Currently soecilized forces working on removing IED's. 

Peshmerga backed by coalition airstrikes have launched a large scale attack on Hawija from the east as the PMF push from the west.

The complete control of Alem will mean the siege on Tikrit has been completed on all fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

Reports from an hour ago state the full liberation of Alem. House to house searchs and IED defusion will probably start next morning. 

The entire area around Tikrit is now secure and the city fully besieged. PMF going to secure the highways to Hawija and other strategic areas to avoid getting interrupted during the attack on Tikrit. 

In Anbar massive battles going on with hundreds of dead amongst IS rats as artillery rains on them. 
Tens of PMF and ISF martyrs as well including some high ranking military officers. 

Hundreds of families from Garma are escaping towards Falujah. 

The PMF is pushing towards Al Garma, a large town connected to Falujah geographically and has managed to clear many areas there. PMF forces have taken over one of the main entrances of Garma. 


IS suicide bombers killed a few PMF fighters in Sallahiddin province. A group of suicidal IS fighters were found trapped in a house in Dour and were dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> Reports from an hour ago state the full liberation of Alem. House to house searchs and IED defusion will probably start next morning.
> 
> The entire area around Tikrit is now secure and the city fully besieged. PMF going to secure the highways to Hawija and other strategic areas to avoid getting interrupted during the attack on Tikrit.
> 
> In Anbar massive battles going on with hundreds of dead amongst IS rats as artillery rains on them.
> Tens of PMF and ISF martyrs as well including some high ranking military officers.
> 
> Hundreds of families from Garma are escaping towards Falujah.
> 
> The PMF is pushing towards Al Garma, a large town connected to Falujah geographically and has managed to clear many areas there. PMF forces have taken over one of the main entrances of Garma.
> 
> 
> IS suicide bombers killed a few PMF fighters in Sallahiddin province. A group of suicidal IS fighters were found trapped in a house in Dour and were dealt with.



This is the true approach in liberating Tikrit, PMF could act more quickly and reach Tikrit, by that strategy, there'd be house to house battles inside Tirkrit by now which would also have high casualties. But attacking from all sides has had a huge psychological burden on IS scums, they are now more easy to defeat. PMF shouldn't enter Tikrit now, they should just launch air strikes, use drones, artillery etc to bleed Daesh slowly. They'll get desperate and launch suicide bombs which are easy to handle since it's predictable which way they are coming from. Casualties of this operation has been pretty low compared to its scale and also previous operations.

God bless PMF and Iraqi armed forces for battling the filth called Daesh and its filthy 'Khilafah'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ no one was expecting the PMF and they had no clue about its capabilities. Now even the US fears the rate of advance of the PMF. 


According to a reliable anti-"militia" Facebook page; PMF and ISF are making steady and significant gains in Garma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> ^ no one was expecting the PMF and they had no clue about its capabilities. Now even the US fears the rate of advance of the PMF.
> 
> 
> According to a reliable anti-"militia" Facebook page; PMF and ISF are making steady and significant gains in Garma.


They are really impressing and advences are fenaminal.

I hope they just become the new republican guards with better training and armament.

@Alshawi1234 is it really they wont participate in liberating mosul?.


----------



## Alshawi1234

The PMF will join on the battle of tel afar but I don't know about Mosul yet. Apparently the Nujaifi and the Muslim brotherhood are training their little army to take back Mosul, but I'm not very optimistic about them. However the PMF will most likely be part of it. Neither the US nor the Muslim brotherhood lot want them to join though. 

The PMF will be intergrated into the security forces but I don't have much detail on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Why the hell are some Turks supporting ISIS? Aren't Turkmen men being murdered and women taken as sex slaves by ISIS??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Apparently the Nujaifi and the Muslim brotherhood


They want to have their own federal state just like kurds while the fund comes from Basrah!!! Do you think that will happen and Iraq get seperated?.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Malik Alashter said:


> They want to have their own federal state just like kurds while the fund comes from Basrah!!! Do you think that will happen and Iraq get seperated?.


Some Turks on this forum are Islamist.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Malik Alashter said:


> They want to have their own federal state just like kurds while the fund comes from Basrah!!! Do you think that will happen and Iraq get seperated?.



Possibly, but not to the extent of Kurdish like autonomy.
-------


About the battles of Albu Ajeel. The tribe responsible for killing the Tikrit air Academy cadets.

The battle lasted no more than a few hours before they all ran away towards Tikrit.

Hundreds of Sunni fighters have entered the area to identify the property of the pro-IS population. 

All the homes were burnt while everything was confiscated by the anti-IS Sunni fighters to make up for their losses after many of them had their homes stolen and bombed by IS. 

The property of Albu Ajeel will be granted to the thousands of Sunni homes who have had their homes destroyed by the so called Islamic state. 

But the revenge has not been fulfilled yet, we took their properties but haven't taken their lives yet. Still the blood of 1700 of our men has not been fulfilled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Just remember NOT to start killing Sunnis, treat them fairly and end this motherfucking war.


----------



## Ceylal

Militant Atheist said:


> Just remember NOT to start killing Sunnis, treat them fairly and end this* motherfucking war*.


If they end the motherfucking war, they will die of boredom...


----------



## Alshawi1234

The only way to end the war is to kill every Sunni which has sided with IS. 

Anyways this war is the only way iraq will ever see peace otherwise we will continue to live with tens of terrorists attacks daily without being able to do anything about it for the sake of "unity". 

Look at Southern Iraq, not a single terrorist attack since the liberation if Jurf al sakhr, it's been months. Car bombs and IED attacks decreased in Baghdad by 80%. 

The advancing PMF forces are finally finding all the IED and car bomb factories as they clear new areas.



Militant Atheist said:


> Just remember NOT to start killing Sunnis, treat them fairly and end this motherfucking war.


That if the Sunnis tribes don't go after each other throats before the Shias do. In Anbar it's even Sunni-Shia war anymore, it's just Sunni tribes wanting revenge from each other. The "Islamic state" has creating Sunni infighting.

Latest map. Some changes to the map include PMF advance near Alem, taking the entire side if the river and pushing down, as well as north. 

The right line as been tightened from all fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> The only way to end the war is to kill every Sunni which has sided with IS.
> 
> Anyways this war is the only way iraq will ever see peace otherwise we will continue to live with tens of terrorists attacks daily without being able to do anything about it for the sake of "unity".
> 
> Look at Southern Iraq, not a single terrorist attack since the liberation if Jurf al sakhr, it's been months. Car bombs and IED attacks decreased in Baghdad by 80%.
> 
> The advancing PMF forces are finally finding all the IED and car bomb factories as they clear new areas.
> 
> 
> That if the Sunnis tribes don't go after each other throats before the Shias do. In Anbar it's even Sunni-Shia war anymore, it's just Sunni tribes wanting revenge from each other. The "Islamic state" has creating Sunni infighting.
> 
> Latest map. Some changes to the map include PMF advance near Alem, taking the entire side if the river and pushing down, as well as north.
> 
> The right line as been tightened from all fronts.


Some are working hard to lebanize Iraq!.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Alshawi1234 said:


> The only way to end the war is to kill every Sunni which has sided with IS.
> 
> Anyways this war is the only way iraq will ever see peace otherwise we will continue to live with tens of terrorists attacks daily without being able to do anything about it for the sake of "unity".
> 
> Look at Southern Iraq, not a single terrorist attack since the liberation if Jurf al sakhr, it's been months. Car bombs and IED attacks decreased in Baghdad by 80%.
> 
> The advancing PMF forces are finally finding all the IED and car bomb factories as they clear new areas.
> 
> 
> That if the Sunnis tribes don't go after each other throats before the Shias do. In Anbar it's even Sunni-Shia war anymore, it's just Sunni tribes wanting revenge from each other. The "Islamic state" has creating Sunni infighting.
> 
> Latest map. Some changes to the map include PMF advance near Alem, taking the entire side if the river and pushing down, as well as north.
> 
> The right line as been tightened from all fronts.



Akhi! Be realistic! Iraq borders Kuwait, Turkey, Jordan and Saudi. All of which are majority Sunni. The moment sectarian war starts, so will the flow of foreign fighters and weapons, this time more than ever. You need to rebuild you country and educate your people, so they'll know that religion is nothing but bullshit, only then you may have lasting peace.


----------



## srshkmr

PMF are Pesmernga Forces ?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Militant Atheist said:


> educate your people, so they'll know that religion is nothing but bullshit,


You ust asked him to be realistic now you are not when you wat a realigious people to know that religion is BS.

That statement by itself is a BS with all due respect.

The solution in Iraq is starting with a strong shiite leader that waste this constitution and start with a new one who recognize the right of the maority to rule while give the minority the right to elect their reps for parliament.

Now this may trigger a war a civil one but we loose some lifes today better than keep loosing every day.

In Iraq Sunnis want to rule and they backed by GCC,s so they wont give up at all unless they capture the the big heads and lock them up with use of violance.

may be no one take me serious today but tomorrow they will.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veg

*ISIS foreign leaders escape Tikrit - Iraqi News *

*ISIS foreign leaders escape Tikrit*
March 10, 2015 by Abdelhak Mamoun No Comments









(IraqiNews.com) A security source in Salahuddin announced on Tuesday, that the ISIS foreign leaders have escaped Tikrit, noting that the group has executed elements fleeing its ranks.

The source said in an interview for IraqiNews.com, “The security forces and elements of the Volunteer Fighters are besieging the city of Tikrit from several directions,” noting that, “The foreign leaders escaped Tikrit for fear of an imminent attack on the city.”

The source, who asked to be anonymous, added, “The group has executed its Iraqi elements for not participating in the fighting,” adding that, “The tribes of the Salahuddin demand to join the Volunteer Forces forces to participate in the liberation of their province.”


----------



## B@KH

Militant Atheist said:


> Akhi! Be realistic! Iraq borders Kuwait, Turkey, Jordan and Saudi. All of which are majority Sunni. The moment sectarian war starts, so will the flow of foreign fighters and weapons, this time more than ever. You need to rebuild you country and educate your people, so they'll know that religion is nothing but bullshit, only then you may have lasting peace.



The southern Iraq is linked to saudi. when saudi post was attached by isil there was terrorists attack in basra.

Any secterian war in southern iraq will easily spill over to saudi. saudi never wants trouble in southern iraq.

Tactically saudi is keeping Iraq busy in North far away from saudi border.

Terrorists and weapons infiltrate from saudi borders but are destined for northern iraq for isil.
Also qatar airdrop weapons directly to isil using saudi air space.

so southern iraq is expected to remain safe till IRAQ decides to take on Saudi.


----------



## B@KH

Why giving safe passage to the isil.

The ISIL Project is a failure. Their Un-Islamic government is collapsing sooner than expected.

Future of ISIL many other terrorists depend on the Iran-west negotiations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Yeah so Takrit is officially under siege from 3 sides .

the main operation is gonna start very soon . and lord i'm loving this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F117

And the chokehold continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B@KH

The Iraqi army, backed by Shiite and Sunni volunteer fighters, intensified their offensive on the ISIL terrorists from different directions on Tuesday, and managed to enter the strategic city of Tikrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ibo135

kollang said:


> I see *erDOGan* supporting terrorism had some effects on Torkish people too.good! Keep going and they will let you blow up yourself in Syria to kill rafidis.
> BTW, since 2011 I have been banned for twice.pretty sure that you havent seen me banned at all.



it is interesting how erdogans name is written.
same as how israelis write it. see israeli comments.

Erdogan: I'm a chauvinist? Look at the Jews! - Israel News, Ynetnews
2.
*ErDOGan* is the mother of all antisemites. (End)
Jake (02.11.15)
4.
*ErDOGan*
Natan , USA (02.11.15)

the level of israel-iran cooperation in all fields is amazing. it is like "back to the future" to khomeini-israel times where khomeini got his weapons from israel for the iran-iraq war. ahhh. those were the days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ibo135 said:


> it is interesting how erdogans name is written.
> same as how israelis write it. see israeli comments.
> 
> Erdogan: I'm a chauvinist? Look at the Jews! - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 2.
> *ErDOGan* is the mother of all antisemites. (End)
> Jake (02.11.15)
> 4.
> *ErDOGan*
> Natan , USA (02.11.15)
> 
> the level of israel-iran cooperation in all fields is amazing. it is like "back to the future" to khomeini-israel times where khomeini got his weapons from israel for the iran-iraq war. ahhh. those were the days.
> 
> View attachment 201262



The amount of BS that you spew is mind blowing. Not only this post, but also calling PKK as crypto-Armenians, really shows your IQ level. I guess you and your master erDOGan are also crypto-humans.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

F117 said:


> And the chokehold continues.



Where is the city? All I see is desert.


----------



## ibo135

rmi5 said:


> The amount of BS that you spew is mind blowing. Not only this post, but also calling PKK as crypto-Armenians, really shows your IQ level. I guess you and your master erDOGan are also crypto-humans.



noted. now go make us some *chicken soup* if you know what we mean : )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> Nah, I don't know what does it mean. Maybe it's some prank that you and other AKPeans do with your master erDOGan? I thought that you make erDOGan soup instead


Why are you a senior member??!
I remember you were an elite member with green now you are yellow again??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why are you a senior member??!
> I remember you were an elite member with green now you are yellow again??


About 4000 of my posts got vanished

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

srshkmr said:


> PMF are Pesmernga Forces ?



Popular mobilization forces. An alliance of Iraqi Pro-government paramilitary groups working under the umbrella of the "hashd sha'bi" or the popular mobilization. They were formed under orders and supervision from the shia grand scholar in Najaf, Ali Sistani. But they aren't exclusive to shia and have a few thousand sunni fighters as well.

Currently the Iraqi government forces are under command of the PMF, not the other way around, that is everywhere the exception of Anbar and the military bases with US personnel. 






Militant Atheist said:


> Akhi! Be realistic! Iraq borders Kuwait, Turkey, Jordan and Saudi. All of which are majority Sunni. The moment sectarian war starts, so will the flow of foreign fighters and weapons, this time more than ever. You need to rebuild you country and educate your people, so they'll know that religion is nothing but bullshit, only then you may have lasting peace.



Neither of these countries want conflict by their borders, actually Kuwait ironically sees iraq as it's gate against IS, they have even gifted military equipment to the iraqi forces fighting to keep conflict far.

















Alem, the same place where IS executed a dozen locals for forming the "Firsan al Alem" group against them. 





Sunni fighters in Albu Ajeel 





PMF has given all residence a last chance to leave the city yesterday. 

IS bombs one Tikrits main bridges to slow down PMF advance.

Too bad the MI-35 wasn't there.






Sunni fighter in the PMF. Approximately 1,200 Sunni fighters are fighting alongside the PMF in Sallahiddin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veg

*BREAKING: As Predicted Yesterday, Today Iraqi Army Enters Tikrit. Dead ISIS Terrorists Are Everywhere.*

The Iraqi Army and its supporting volunteer militias are now inside Tikrit. The terrorists bodies are littering the streets. Those who did not die in Tikrit escaped. Like I have been saying in other articles, here and here, the ISIS terrorists are going to implode. The trained killers are dying faster than they can be replaced. Those replacing the trained murderers are not up to the task. So when the going gets tough they flee the battlefield.











It is reported that there were between 2500 to 3000 terrorists in Tikrit. The ones still alive wish they could flee like they usually do but they are stuck in the city and they are gonna die. The 'smart' ones and the so called leaders of the terrorist organization are said to have fled days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ that doesn't sound legit at all. The attack was postponed yesterday to reorganize the logistics and also fix a bridge which was destroyed by IS upon retreat. 
Even the PMF official FB page denied the attack on Tikrit. There were only a few special forces which attacked strategic target on the outward neighborhoods of the city. 

The Sallahiddin operations command was just on TV saying the op hasn't started yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B@KH

When NATION rises Devils Flee.

This shows terrorists only have an imaginary concept of their un-islamic state. they prefer to flee. Sunnis too alongwith Shias are resisting this un-islamc state

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alkarrar APC heading to participate on Tekreet liberation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

_some interesting things wich everybody did know before..
_
BBC News - Islamic State ex-hostage Henin: Asking for pity is stupid
_
"They speak our language, they have the same cultural references we do. They watch the same movies as us, play the same video games our children play. They are products of our culture, our world."

They watched everything, Henin says, "from the Teletubbies to Game of Thrones."_


----------



## -SINAN-

Azizam said:


> Why the hell are some Turks supporting ISIS? Aren't Turkmen men being murdered and women taken as sex slaves by ISIS??


Some Turks ? As in plural ? Check your facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Alshawi1234 said:


> end the war is to kill every Sunni



Maybe they wouldn't have sided if some parts of Shia government would have been given more justice and not act sectarian 



Militant Atheist said:


> The moment sectarian war starts



Hello world! It is already a full blown sectarian war... The problem is to end it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Sinan said:


> Some Turks ? As in plural ? Check your facts.


Alienoz guy and maybe a couple of others were indirectly supporting.


----------



## -SINAN-

Azizam said:


> *maybe** a couple of others were indirectly supporting.*



Yeah, maybe Pope is also supporting them indirectly who knows ?


----------



## haman10

Alshawi1234 said:


> that doesn't sound legit at all


Apparently its legit .

Some sources are even saying that Popular mobilization forces have neared the city center .

@Banu Hashim @Rakan.SA @Alienoz_TR 

Say goodbye to your brothers 

heck even their bodies will be left for bacteria to eat  none of your brother's bodies are coming back to Saudia or turkey for that matter . 

sad news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Timur said:


> Maybe they wouldn't have sided if some parts of Shia government would have been given more justice and not act sectarian
> 
> 
> 
> Hello world! It is already a full blown sectarian war... The problem is to end it



Yes cut a specific quote and not read the rest. I said everyone who supports IS. And yes that is the solution because the so called "Islamic state" and it's supporters have given up their Iraqi identity and instead joined an invading terrorists organization. They have betrayed Iraq and attempted to commit genocide against its people and they will do it again if they had the chance. These people are responsible for the death of nearly 300,000 Iraqis over the past 11 years including the killing 10,000 people and taking over 5,000 as prisoners and slaves. They have destroyed the iraqi cities, sabotaged the economy and exiled hubdreds of thousands from their homes. 

If you expect or want us Iraqis to simply forget or live with them, maybe your country can just accept to take them all as refugees instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veg

Tikrit fully under control, says Secretary-General of Nojaba’ Movement - Iraqi News

*Tikrit fully under control, says Secretary-General of Nojaba’ Movement*

(IraqiNews.com) On Wednesday, the secretary-general of Nojaba’ Movement, a faction within the Volunteer Fighters (al Hashd al-Sha’bi), confirmed that the city of Tikrit has become fully under the security forces control.

The secretary general of the movement, Sheikh Akram al-Kaabi said in an interview for IraqiNews.com, “The city has become completely under security forces and the Volunteer Fighters control.”

Security forces backed by al-Hashd al-Sha’bi and the tribal fighters of Salahuddin managed on Wednesday to control al-Diom area west of Tikrit, while penetrated the industrial district in downtown, according to security sources.

It is noteworthy that the security forces began on March 11th the attack on the center of Tikrit to liberate it from the control of the ISIS organization.

*******************************

I hope the above link is true about Liberation of Tikrit.

If true, then it will bring heart attack to many, including Israelies first , and then Takfiries second.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some news from social media. 

PMF enter Tikrit from all directions. The presidental palaces, Hospital, court and at least half the city have been retaken. 

Some reports speak of 90% of the city have been liberated but no confirmations yet. Got to wait for tomorrows news. Buts it's still good considering we just entering the second week of the operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Alkarrar APC heading to participate on Tekreet liberation.



Fit for a MAD MAX redo! Congrat to Iraqi forces...!


----------



## Falcon29

So does that mean Mosul is next? And if all Iraq is back under army control, will Hashd Sha3bi threaten KSA?


----------



## veg

Falcon29 said:


> So does that mean Mosul is next? And if all Iraq is back under army control, will Hashd Sha3bi threaten KSA?



No, I don't think Iraq has to do any thing like this. It is enough for them to make their Iraqi soil free of this filth.

Remaining Saudia is itself the place where this filth of Takfiriat is growing. Sooner or later they will be fighting and slaughtering themselves, just like ISIS and al-Nusra are slaughtering each other in Syria. This is a Lanah (curse) upon the Takfiries. 

So, Iraqies should just sit back, and watch what happens in Saudia and also in Qatar and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Alshawi1234 said:


> Yes cut a specific quote and not read the rest. I said everyone who supports IS. And yes that is the solution because the so called "Islamic state" and it's supporters have given up their Iraqi identity and instead joined an invading terrorists organization. They have betrayed Iraq and attempted to commit genocide against its people and they will do it again if they had the chance. These people are responsible for the death of nearly 300,000 Iraqis over the past 11 years including the killing 10,000 people and taking over 5,000 as prisoners and slaves. They have destroyed the iraqi cities, sabotaged the economy and exiled hubdreds of thousands from their homes.
> 
> If you expect or want us Iraqis to simply forget or live with them, maybe your country can just accept to take them all as refugees instead.


Don't take him seriously. He is just whining because his fellow ISIS buddies are in the weak positions. When these people get the chance, they would behead everyone except their own fellow ISIS supporters.



Falcon29 said:


> So does that mean Mosul is next? And if all Iraq is back under army control, will Hashd Sha3bi threaten KSA?



Now that Salah Al-din is finished, I guess Mosul is next, although I preferred if they were liberating Anbar at first. Next logical step after liberating Iraq, is removing ISIS from Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## B@KH

*Freedom of Tikrit* means that ISIL can no more resist in any (other) Iraqi city, Farsnews

*Washington's Role in ISIL Creation Proved* by Capture of US Aides Farsnews


----------



## Serpentine

A commander of PMF talk to a Daesh commander inside Tikrit.

Commander is telling the Daeshi that your corpses are spread all over here, so where are you?

Daeshi says we will come to get you and behead you.

Commander says so come on. We are now inside city and we don't see you, where the hell are you?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345688008970391





I don't know Arabic and I translated what I saw in one of Persian Facebook pages. @1000 @Alshawi1234 Can you please confirm and/or translate some parts? What I said was a brief translation of whole conversation.

This conversation was recorded in one of Tikrit's entrances.

Army and PMF dance and celebrate in one of areas they liberated, reported to be Qadisiya district in Tikrit.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345690275636831






Message of Hashad al Shaabi (PMF) to Daesh:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345691368970055

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Anees

Photos from Eldhose Achan London's post - Eldhose Achan London | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Fit for a MAD MAX redo! Congrat to Iraqi forces...!


It's a ship in the desert big ang ugly but that's all they can do in this mean of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117

BBC News - Islamic State conflict: US predicts Iraqi victory in Tikrit

*The top US general has said "there is no doubt" Iraqi forces will drive Islamic State (IS) militants out of Tikrit, as the troops reportedly entered the city's northern areas.
*
Where is that guy who promised to drag Soleimani's corpse through the streets of Tikrit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> Fit for a MAD MAX redo! Congrat to Iraqi forces...!


It's an modified MRAP made to withstand multiple RPG and IEDS.


Falcon29 said:


> So does that mean Mosul is next? And if all Iraq is back under army control, will Hashd Sha3bi threaten KSA?


iraqi forces will continue clearing Sallahiddin as the battle is not over. There is still Baiji and smaller towns north of Baiji, most notably Zawiyah. 

There is also hawija and other small towns in Kirkuk which will be part of the ongoing operations too. 

The farthest the PMF will go towards Mosul is shirqat south of Mosul. Mosul is too geographically far to create a real threat to central or southern Iraq. 

Hadi al Almiri stated that Anbar would be next. 

The PMF has religious and political leaders with a wise outlook. They aren't crazy people who wage war against every, don't confuse them for IS.



Serpentine said:


> A commander of PMF talk to a Daesh commander inside Tikrit.
> 
> Commander is telling the Daeshi that your corpses are spread all over here, so where are you?
> 
> Daeshi says we will come to get you and behead you.
> 
> Commander says so come on. We are now inside city and we don't see you, where the hell are you?
> 
> I don't know Arabic and I translated what I saw in one of Persian Facebook pages. @1000 @Alshawi1234 Can you please confirm and/or translate some parts? What I said was a brief translation of whole conversation.
> 
> This conversation was recorded in one of Tikrit's entrances.



The daesh guy is saying we will kill you all and that you will never enter the "land of the muslims".
The guy replies where are you, all your buddies are dead and we advanced 70km in your areas.

Kataib Hezbollah during the liberation of Dour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dempsey detailed just how extensive Iran’s help was in the battle for Tikrit: 20,000 of the 24,000 troops fighting ISIS in and around the city, or more than 80%, were “Iranian trained and somewhat Iranian equipped” Shi’ite militia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> It's a ship in the desert big ang ugly but that's all they can do in this mean of time.


The essential they are routing the wahabi baby test tube... Kudos for the conceptors and to the users..



Alshawi1234 said:


> It's an modified MRAP made to withstand multiple RPG and IEDS.


I knew its use...I thought that the ones behind the concept were geniuses in giving to the Iraqi army, a little fun while mowing down the wahabi brainchild.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

According to hostile sources.

A group formerly known as "Hamas Al Iraq" which was an anti American anti-government terrorist group a few years back is raising tens of fighters to battle against the "Islamic state" near Falujah.

----

According to the pro-IS sources.
-Tikrit under full siege, PMF managed to advance from the west and North taking about a quarter of the city yesterday. They however denied any advance from the east. This is possibly as a result of the bridge which was destroyed by IS. Hopefully the PMF get it fixed ASAP in order to continue the assault in proper formation.

The source also stated "the city of Tikrit could be invaded any moment".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Militant Atheist

ISIS members must be slowly and painfully killed as a payback for destroying Parthian city of Hatra.
I'm sure given the opportunity, IRI could ensure their painful excruciating death

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

The story of one of the survivors if the Tikrit massacre, explains how entire areas were with IS. And how they captured every Shia in the highway and executed them. I just want to say that this is not only a battle for liberating iraq, but it is a battle of revenge. It's in Arabic.

He explains how he managed to escape Tikrit after claiming he was a Sunni. He was later captured in Is'haaci by the locals there. He tried to escape into a house but the owners of that house got IS members to arrest him. He was taken into a school where all the highway drivers were captured and killed based on their religion. He managed to survive 5 days if torture before they found his ID which states he's from Karbala. He was later taken along with 3 others to be beheaded in an area called jazira in Isaaci. His shoulders were disclosed and the skin on his hand was damaged, which enabled him to take off the loose rage which he was tied up with, he took a car along with another person while the IS members were busy recording the beheading of the other two people. He managed to escape with one of IS cars , asking kid for direction in fear that the older guys would be part of IS. he managed to make it to Dujail. And survive. He also spoke about tens of Shias who were captured and executed on the highway. He also spoke about how the IS members were all local Iraqis, and some entire tribes were with them. Including Alnu Ajeel and Albu Nasser. 






Another survivor of the massacre. He was amongst the executed, but was not shot and left to as the bodies piled. 






This video from a couple months ago. An extensive investigation done by AAH to reveal those involved. Al-Khaza'ali stated "The massacre of spiecher is a right in which the asker will not be denied, because we are the ones demanding the rights, because it is our blood".







So when entire towns are burnt, and the populace is permanently removed in the areas around Balad, Tuz, jurf, Albu Ajeel and other areas. This is the reason why. Meanwhile these same "militias" are fighting side by side along anti-IS Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Alshawi1234 said:


> The story of one of the survivors if the Tikrit massacre, explains how entire areas were with IS. And how they captured every Shia in the highway and executed them. I just want to say that this is not only a battle for liberating iraq, but it is a battle of revenge. It's in Arabic.
> 
> He explains how he managed to escape Tikrit after claiming he was a Sunni. He was later captured in Is'haaci by the locals there. He tried to escape into a house but the owners of that house got IS members to arrest him. He was taken into a school where all the highway drivers were captured and killed based on their religion. He managed to survive 5 days if torture before they found his ID which states he's from Karbala. He was later taken along with 3 others to be beheaded in an area called jazira in Isaaci. His shoulders were disclosed and the skin on his hand was damaged, which enabled him to take off the loose rage which he was tied up with, he took a car along with another person while the IS members were busy recording the beheading of the other two people. He managed to escape with one of IS cars , asking kid for direction in fear that the older guys would be part of IS. he managed to make it to Dujail. And survive. He also spoke about tens of Shias who were captured and executed on the highway. He also spoke about how the IS members were all local Iraqis, and some entire tribes were with them. Including Alnu Ajeel and Albu Nasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another survivor of the massacre. He was amongst the executed, but was not shot and left to as the bodies piled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video from a couple months ago. An extensive investigation done by AAH to reveal those involved. Al-Khaza'ali stated "The massacre of spiecher is a right in which the asker will not be denied, because we are the ones demanding the rights, because it is our blood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when entire towns are burnt, and the populace is permanently removed in the areas around Balad, Tuz, jurf, Albu Ajeel and other areas. This is the reason why. Meanwhile these same "militias" are fighting side by side along anti-IS Sunnis.


These survivors are hero's. Keep us up to date about the revenge operations and thank you for the translation (shoukran).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> The story of one of the survivors if the Tikrit massacre, explains how entire areas were with IS. And how they captured every Shia in the highway and executed them. I just want to say that this is not only a battle for liberating iraq, but it is a battle of revenge. It's in Arabic.
> 
> He explains how he managed to escape Tikrit after claiming he was a Sunni. He was later captured in Is'haaci by the locals there. He tried to escape into a house but the owners of that house got IS members to arrest him. He was taken into a school where all the highway drivers were captured and killed based on their religion. He managed to survive 5 days if torture before they found his ID which states he's from Karbala. He was later taken along with 3 others to be beheaded in an area called jazira in Isaaci. His shoulders were disclosed and the skin on his hand was damaged, which enabled him to take off the loose rage which he was tied up with, he took a car along with another person while the IS members were busy recording the beheading of the other two people. He managed to escape with one of IS cars , asking kid for direction in fear that the older guys would be part of IS. he managed to make it to Dujail. And survive. He also spoke about tens of Shias who were captured and executed on the highway. He also spoke about how the IS members were all local Iraqis, and some entire tribes were with them. Including Alnu Ajeel and Albu Nasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another survivor of the massacre. He was amongst the executed, but was not shot and left to as the bodies piled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video from a couple months ago. An extensive investigation done by AAH to reveal those involved. Al-Khaza'ali stated "The massacre of spiecher is a right in which the asker will not be denied, because we are the ones demanding the rights, because it is our blood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when entire towns are burnt, and the populace is permanently removed in the areas around Balad, Tuz, jurf, Albu Ajeel and other areas. This is the reason why. Meanwhile these same "militias" are fighting side by side along anti-IS Sunnis.


But do you think they killed some of the killers? as you say those who involved in that massacre are the resedints and the tribes. That means they are not one neither ten of them they are hundreds of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

they said that shias will start a massacre if they reach takrit in retaliation .

well , Iraqi shia reached takrit and here is the massacre pics that just came out :







Yeah .

this is an obvious massacre and crime against humanity . The shia Special forces of Iraq are kneeing for their sunni sisters so that they can step on them and get a ride to safety .

what a bunch of cold-blooded people they are .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## F117

Malik Alashter said:


> But do you think they killed some of the killers? as you say those who involved in that massacre are the resedints and the tribes. That means they are not one neither ten of them they are hundreds of them.


I think hostile tribes should have their homes demolished and their land given to pro government Sunni tribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

LOL

ISIS terrorist :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GBU-28

Had worse.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Islamic State conflict: Iraqi forces 'push into Tikrit'*




*Iranian-backed Shia militiamen are leading the offensive against Islamic State in Tikrit*
Iraqi government forces are advancing into Tikrit on several fronts, forcing Islamic State militants to fall back to the centre of the city, officials say.

Troops have reportedly taken the Industrial Zone and Celebrations Square near the city centre, after seizing the Qadisiya area further north.

They also now hold the Teaching Hospital and New Ouja in the south, and al-Diyum and al-Hayakil in the west.

Up to 30,000 personnel are involved in the operation, now in its 11th day.

It is the biggest offensive against Islamic State (IS) mounted by Iraq's government since the jihadist group captured large parts of the country last June.

The chairman of the US Joint Chiefs of Staff, Gen Martin Dempsey, said on Wednesday he was certain the operation was going to succeed, despite the fact that US-led coalition air power was not being used.

But with Iranian-backed Shia militia leading the fight for Tikrit and the Iranian military helping to co-ordinate it, he voiced concerns about what would happen to the city's Sunni population when the fighting was over.

*Meanwhile, the BBC has seen video evidence that IS militants are using chlorine gas as a weapon on the battlefield in Tikrit.

The Iraqi government said small amounts of the chemical were being used in crude roadside bombs targeting its forces.*


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> The story of one of the survivors if the Tikrit massacre, explains how entire areas were with IS. And how they captured every Shia in the highway and executed them. I just want to say that this is not only a battle for liberating iraq, but it is a battle of revenge. It's in Arabic.
> 
> He explains how he managed to escape Tikrit after claiming he was a Sunni. He was later captured in Is'haaci by the locals there. He tried to escape into a house but the owners of that house got IS members to arrest him. He was taken into a school where all the highway drivers were captured and killed based on their religion. He managed to survive 5 days if torture before they found his ID which states he's from Karbala. He was later taken along with 3 others to be beheaded in an area called jazira in Isaaci. His shoulders were disclosed and the skin on his hand was damaged, which enabled him to take off the loose rage which he was tied up with, he took a car along with another person while the IS members were busy recording the beheading of the other two people. He managed to escape with one of IS cars , asking kid for direction in fear that the older guys would be part of IS. he managed to make it to Dujail. And survive. He also spoke about tens of Shias who were captured and executed on the highway. He also spoke about how the IS members were all local Iraqis, and some entire tribes were with them. Including Alnu Ajeel and Albu Nasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another survivor of the massacre. He was amongst the executed, but was not shot and left to as the bodies piled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video from a couple months ago. An extensive investigation done by AAH to reveal those involved. Al-Khaza'ali stated "The massacre of spiecher is a right in which the asker will not be denied, because we are the ones demanding the rights, because it is our blood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when entire towns are burnt, and the populace is permanently removed in the areas around Balad, Tuz, jurf, Albu Ajeel and other areas. This is the reason why. Meanwhile these same "militias" are fighting side by side along anti-IS Sunnis.



That's a horrifying story.

Screw the piss activists and UN, just kill every single of those tribesmen that you find. I'm sure this will happen eventually if not now then later. Some random night, some random masked men will enter their houses and kill each and every one of their men and elders. It has happened before and Inshallah it will happen again.

No one gets away alive after supporting Daeshi rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

F117 said:


> I think hostile tribes should have their homes demolished and their land given to pro government Sunni tribes.


to widen the divide between the two or it the Israeli option that is appealing?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Ceylal said:


> to widen the divide between the two or it the Israeli option that is appealing?


It's a radical solution and up to Iraqis themselves. However if they don't take serious measures the troublemakers (ISIS-baath) will start again. And then the whole story will be repeated again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS is still controlling over 50% of Tikrit. Battle is not yet over.


----------



## haman10

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS is still controlling over 50% of Tikrit. Battle is not yet over.


The battle is OVER . Its a game over for all terrorists .

1- Takrit 

2- mousil 

3- syria 

then you're done . who knew this would happen a year ago 

When you flip a coin , you never know which sides gonna bite the dust . fortunately its yours .

enjoy the last breath

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GBU-28

haman10 said:


> The battle is OVER . Its a game over for all terrorists .
> 
> 1- Takrit
> 
> 2- mousil
> 
> 3- syria
> 
> then you're done . who knew this would happen a year ago
> 
> When you flip a coin , you never know which sides gonna bite the dust . fortunately its yours .
> 
> enjoy the last breath



Iraq has shown that terrorism will continue on for years after the 'war'.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

haman10 said:


> The battle is OVER . Its a game over for all terrorists .
> 
> 1- Takrit
> 
> 2- mousil
> 
> 3- syria
> 
> then you're done . who knew this would happen a year ago
> 
> When you flip a coin , you never know which sides gonna bite the dust . fortunately its yours .
> 
> enjoy the last breath



IS still controls over 50% of the city.

And IS pushed Shia forces out of Ramadi today.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS still controls over 50% of the city.
> 
> And IS pushed Shia forces out of Ramadi today.


Keep dreaming their will be no IS neither in Iraq or Syria wether iit's daesh state or nus-rats their will be no state so die in your frustration.

Iraqis already got Tikreet once they capture it in full they will go to clean Anbar from your filth then Mosul.

And hopfully they go from there to clean Syria if Bashar wise enough asking for Iraqis help to keep Syria one.

Shea will bash and destroy your dreams In shaa Allah this will happen soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Malik Alashter said:


> Keep dreaming their will be no IS neither in Iraq or Syria wether iit's daesh state or nus-rats their will be no state so die in your frustration.
> 
> Iraqis already got Tikreet once they capture it in full they will go to clean Anbar from your filth then Mosul.
> 
> And hopfully they go from there to clean Syria if Bashar wise enough asking for Iraqis help to keep Syria one.
> 
> Shea will bash and destroy your dreams In shaa Allah this will happen soon.



Ajam lies.


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ajam lies.


FYI, Iraqis like him are Arabs, and non-arabs like yourself are called Ajam(Acem)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ajam lies.


You're an Ajam you turd 

ajam means non-arab , and you're an ajam .



Alienoz_TR said:


> IS still controls over 50% of the city.
> 
> And IS pushed Shia forces out of Ramadi today.


Step by Step sweet heart .

don't push it . i promise you in 6 month Iraq is back to its people's arms , and in 1.5 years the same can be said about syria 



rmi5 said:


> FYI, Iraqis like him are Arabs, and non-arabs like yourself are called Ajam(Acem)


OMG mate , i swear you just beat me to it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veg

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ajam lies.



You are a fool while you don't know the meaning of "Ajam". 
You fool, you Turk, you are also an Ajam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Malik Alashter
What do big Sunni Iraqi tribes such as Dulaym (3000000) think about this offensive against ISIS? How will they react? Are they neutral or pro-isis?

The Dulaims are the largest Sunni Arab tribe in Iraq, living on the Euphrates from a point just below Al Hillah and southern Baghdad to Fallujah, Ramadi, al-Qaim, Samarra andMosul.
During the Saddam era the Dulaimis formed 10% to 20% of the Iraqi army (Iraqi Republican Guard). Dulaim is the largest tribe in Anbar province, which formed the nucleus of the resistance\insurgency against U.S. forces in Iraq.Demonstrators protesting against the Maliki in Ramadi in square of pride and dignity (Al-Bu Farraj)
The Dulaimis held anti-government rallies and demonstrations for one year from 21 December 2012 to 29 December 2013. Maliki cracked down on them, leading the tribe to revolt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

haman10 said:


> You're an Ajam you turd
> 
> ajam means non-arab , and you're an ajam .
> 
> 
> Step by Step sweet heart .
> 
> don't push it . i promise you in 6 month Iraq is back to its people's arms , and in 1.5 years the same can be said about syria
> 
> 
> OMG mate , i swear you just beat me to it



In Turkey, when a Persian or safavid oriented Shia talks out of reality, we say "Ajam lies". 

Meaning that Iranian centric people always overestimate their influence and power.



veg said:


> You are a fool while you don't know the meaning of "Ajam".
> You fool, you Turk, you are also an Ajam.



Answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Alienoz_TR said:


> In Turkey, when a Persian or safavid oriented Shia talks out of reality, we say "Ajam lies".
> 
> Meaning that Iranian centric people always overestimate their influence and power.
> .


The same Safavids owned your a$$ , didn't they ? they captured you lands , they RULED over you .

give us some respect 



Alienoz_TR said:


> we say "Ajam lies".


who gives a shyte what "you" say ?  

you're an Ajam , period .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

haman10 said:


> who gives a shyte what "you" say ?
> 
> you're an Ajam , period .



'Ajam was used by the Ottomans to refer to the Safavids

In Turkish, the usage of the term is not applied to any ethnic group, but instead appears to have evolved from the original Arabic usage for outsiders in-general and shifted into a different meaning as the term _ajemi_ (in modern Turkish _acemi_) literally means _rookie_,_clumsy_, _inept_ or _novice_.[12] The word, with this meaning, has been borrowed into languages of the former Ottoman Empire such as Bulgarian and Macedonian (аджамия),Serbo-Croatian (adžamija), and Greek (ατζαμής) .

It is also the old name of Iran used mostly by Arabs and Turks (_keshvar-e Ajam_) as a synonym to Persia, also a medieval name for the Persian Gulf (_Bahr-e Ajam_), or to refer to the follower of Shia religion.[14]

Ajam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> 'Ajam was used by the Ottomans to refer to the Safavids
> 
> In Turkish, the usage of the term is not applied to any ethnic group, but instead appears to have evolved from the original Arabic usage for outsiders in-general and shifted into a different meaning as the term _ajemi_ (in modern Turkish _acemi_) literally means _rookie_,_clumsy_, _inept_ or _novice_.[12] The word, with this meaning, has been borrowed into languages of the former Ottoman Empire such as Bulgarian and Macedonian (аджамия),Serbo-Croatian (adžamija), and Greek (ατζαμής) .
> 
> It is also the old name of Iran used mostly by Arabs and Turks (_keshvar-e Ajam_) as a synonym to Persia, also a medieval name for the Persian Gulf (_Bahr-e Ajam_), or to refer to the follower of Shia religion.[14]
> 
> Ajam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They are still right about the original meaning, every non-Arab muslim is Ajam.



haman10 said:


> The same Safavids owned your a$$ , didn't they ? they captured you lands , they RULED over you .
> 
> give us some respect


Ruled?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

xenon54 said:


> They are still right about the original meaning, every non-Arab muslim is Ajam.



Ajam lies is the correct word for the situation. They always lie, and have no shame about lying.

Best thing the safavids do is Photoshoping the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

BTW, the word Ajm is not an insult
Ajam means unclear in term of understanding, Arab before call everyone speaking different language is ajam because to them is something ununderstandable hence the word ajam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Malik Alashter said:


> BTW, the word Ajm is not an insult
> Ajam means unclear in term of understanding Arab before call everyone speaking different language is ajam because to them is something understandable hence the word ajam.



Cultural difference. 

In the past times, an Iranian envoy comes from Iran to Ottoman court, talking big about this country and power it possess. Ottomans laugh and reply: "Try not to talk over your height." From that day, whenever we hear Shia Persian talks big, we say: Ajam lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ajam lies is the correct word for the situation. They always lie, and have no shame about lying.
> 
> Best thing the safavids do is Photoshoping the photos.


Man, I feel yea you can't beleive all your dream of islamic state is gone with wind trust me your erDOGan will bow tomorrow to our savafid gov in Iraq we will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Cultural difference.
> 
> In the past times, an Iranian envoy comes from Iran to Ottoman court, talking big about this country and power it possess. Ottomans laugh and reply: "Try not to talk over your height." From that day, whenever we hear Shia Persian talks big, we say: Ajam lies.


Man stop this sectarianism will you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

xenon54 said:


> Man stop this sectarianism will you?



Why would I give damn about your opinion?


----------



## Abii

Ajamis have arrived. Soleymani should put a speaker on top of a Peykan and roll around Tikrit singing "oomadam, oomdam, az oon doordast oomadam..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why would I give damn about your opinion?


Well then go on, hate everyone except yourself, it will only shorten your lifespan, you might get an heart attack by the amount of hate you have in you, but thats none of my business...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

xenon54 said:


> Well then go on, hate everyone except yourself, it will only shorten your lifespan, you might get an heart attack by the amount of hate you have in you, but that none of my business...



Yeah whatever. I continue to support Sunnis living both in Syria and Iraq. Let their voice be heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Yeah whatever. I continue to support Sunnis living both in Syria and Iraq. Let their voice be heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Man stop this sectarianism will you?



Like you are any different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Like you are any different.


WTF is your problem with me? Is it itching so much? When did you see me posting sectarian stuff? I dont even care about this, zip off and leave me alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

lool ..last 2 pages are really chaotic


----------



## F117

I do admire the optimism of the Daesh supporters on this forum.

Now back to reality:

*Iraqi Forces Claim Western Areas of Tikrit From ISIS*

BAGHDAD — Iraqi government forces and allied militias took control of the western neighborhoods of Tikrit on Thursday, military officials said, leaving only one area, including a palace complex once used by Saddam Hussein, in the hands of Islamic State militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> WTF is your problem with me? Is it itching so much? When did you see me posting sectarian stuff? I dont even care about this, zip off and leave me alone.


Don't play smart alec. You are too simple-minded to play such role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Iraqi forces slowed by snipers and bombs in Tikrit*
(Reuters) - Iraqi security forces and mainly Shi'ite militia fought Islamic State fighters in Tikrit on Thursday, a day after they pushed into Saddam Hussein's home city in their biggest offensive yet against the militants.

A source at the military command said there was heavy mortar shelling, sniper and machine-gun fire in the industrial quarter in the northwest of the city. Three Islamic State insurgents were killed but the army and militias struggled to advance from parts of the city which they took 24 hours earlier.

Islamic State fighters stormed into Tikrit last June during a lightning offensive that was halted just outside Baghdad. They have since used the complex of palaces built in Tikrit under Saddam, the executed former president, as their headquarters.

The military source said the insurgents still held the presidential complex and at least three other districts in the center of Tikrit, holding up further army advances with snipers and bombs. A Reuters photographer saw one car bomb explode on the western edge of the city, and security officials said Islamic State fighters had booby-trapped abandoned buildings.

Defence Minister Khaled al-Obeidi said on a visit to the frontline on Thursday that operations were going to plan, despite the lack of apparent progress on Thursday while the combined army and militia forces consolidated their positions.

"Now the second page of the battle commences," he told state television Iraqiya. "All the branches of the security forces are engaged in the battle as well as tribal fighters and the Hashid Shaabi (Popular Mobilisation)," he said, referring to the militia forces.

If Iraq's Shi'ite-led government retakes Tikrit it would be the first city clawed back from the Sunni insurgents and would give it momentum in the next, pivotal stage of the campaign to recapture Mosul, the largest city in the north.

Mosul is also the biggest city held by the ultra-radical Islamic State, who now rule a self-declared cross-border caliphate in Sunni regions of Syria and Iraq.

BLOWN-UP BRIDGE

More than 20,000 Iraqi troops and Iranian-backed Shi'ite Muslim militias, supported by local Sunni Muslim tribes, launched the offensive for Tikrit 10 days ago, advancing from the east and along the banks of the Tigris.

On Tuesday they took the town of al-Alam on the northern edge of Tikrit, paving the way for an attack on the city itself.

North of Tikrit, the militants blew up al-Fatha bridge linking the north-south highway along the Tigris river with the Islamic State-held town of Hawijah to the north-east. They erected barricades and gathered 20 vehicles by the blown up bridge, an official at the Salahuddin province operations command said.

The insurgents have also fought back elsewhere in Iraq, launching 13 suicide car bombs against army positions on Wednesday in Ramadi, about 90 km (55 miles) west of Baghdad.

On Wednesday night they captured a bridge over the Euphrates river in Ramadi and attacked an army position with two booby-trapped armored vehicles, a member of a local Sunni tribal movement said.

At least 22 Iraqi soldiers were killed in a blast in Anbar on Wednesday, Iraqi security sources said. An Iraqi military officer blamed the explosion on an air strike carried out by U.S.-led coalition forces, but a U.S. official said the only coalition attack was miles from the site of the blast.

In the north, Kurdish Peshmerga forces captured Mariam Pek, Kubaiba and al-Murra villages, between 25-30 km (15-20 miles) south of Kirkuk, from Islamic State after heavy clashes that erupted early on Thursday, Peshmerga sources said.

Iraqi forces slowed by snipers and bombs in Tikrit| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Don't play smart alec. You are too simple-minded to play such role.


Annnd typical rmi5 reaction, only talking BS, spreading lies about people, didnt know my ownage over you couple months ago in a discussion would cause such a deep and long lasting hurt that you started to act like a schizophrenic maniac.

We have seen this before, you did the same to Serpi till he didnt give a shyte about your tantrums, i recommend you yoga since you seem to be taking this whole forum thing way too serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Annnd typical rmi5 reaction, only talking BS, spreading lies about people, didnt know my ownage over you couple months ago in a discussion would cause such a deep and long lasting hurt that you started to act like a schizophrenic maniac.
> 
> We have seen this before, you did the same to Serpi till he didnt give a shyte about your tantrums, i recommend you yoga since you seem to be taking this whole forum thing way too serious.



I don't care about your type. The proof is looking at Cay Bahcesi, and Iranian Chill Thread, and seeing how many posts(I guess about 10 pages) are written by you and your friends containing personal insults against me, when my post count in last two weeks was not even 1/10 of that. It tells enough.
ownage? yeah, go back to your kindergaten, and own some more people(kids). 


------------------
Anyway, Let's go Back to the topic guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> I don't care about your type. The proof is looking at Cay Bahcesi, and Iranian Chill Thread, and seeing how many posts(I guess about 10 pages) are written by you and your friends containing personal insults against me, when my post count in last two weeks is not even 1/10 of that. It tells enough.
> ownage? yeah, go back to your kindergaten, and own some more people.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Anyway, Let's go Back to the topic guys


I havent written a single insult against you, even if it would be nothing against your insults towards me, and about post counts, remember that you were Elite member till a couple days ago, short memory much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS is still controlling over 50% of Tikrit. Battle is not yet over.


Sorry@Alienoz_TR, they are done!



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It's a radical solution and up to Iraqis themselves. However if they don't take serious measures the troublemakers (ISIS-baath) will start again. And then the whole story will be repeated again.


Destroying someone house and erasing their life history in a couple minutes has never been a solution to appease dissent. Maliki's death squad and the marginalizing of the Sunnis from political life lead to what Iraq it is today! Demolishing their homes will give oxygen to the rebellion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Ceylal said:


> Sorry@Alienoz_TR, they are done!
> 
> Destroying someone house and erasing their life history in a couple minutes has never been a solution to appease dissent. * Maliki's death squad and the marginalizing of the Sunnis from political life* lead to what Iraq it is today! Demolishing their homes will give oxygen to the rebellion.


This false crap argument was actually used by ISIS to raise members. I don't believe in this kind of ISIS-baathi propaganda.

Enemy tribal groups should be relocated to areas far from baghdad, their property given to shia and friendly sunni tribes. If they repeat violence by joining ISIS like groups again then they should kill their men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This false crap argument was actually used by ISIS to raise members. I don't believe in this kind of ISIS-baathi propaganda.


You are among the very few that believes that..



> Enemy *tribal groups* should be relocated to areas far from baghdad, their property given to shia and friendly sunni tribes. If they repeat violence by joining ISIS like groups again then they should kill their men.


That is problem of the Middle east, loyalty goes to the tribe first not to the country...That's the main reason behind ISIS existence.


----------



## Antaréss

*It looks like I am not the only one who condemns that * :

*Dirty Brigades: US-Trained Iraqi Forces Investigated For War Crimes | ABC News*




Barbarism is barbarism, people mainly hate ISIS due to their brutal styles of killing, now that the sectarian militias are doing the same, why isn't that called terrorism ?


haman10 said:


> they said that shias will start a massacre if they reach takrit in retaliation.


*At this time the Shiite militias want Sunnis to trust them*, but later *when ISIS is gone they can kill 1000 men instead of 10, abuse 1000 women instead of 10, detain 1000 teenagers instead of 10, torture 1000 elders instead of 10*...

@al-Hasani | @Dr.Thrax | @ebray | @Rakan.SA | @Aslan | @Gasoline | @JUBA | etc
The following are more examples on how the Iranian media lies to its people :


haman10 said:


>







*1.* This is *NOT* Tikreet, it is *Karbala' *.
*2.* These are *NOT* Sunnis, they are *Shiite pilgrims in Karbala' in 2014* (click here to make sure) .

Anyway, Bashar's army may learn something from Nouri's, they are romantic lol .


haman10 said:


> The shia Special forces of Iraq are kneeing for their sunni sisters so that they can step on them and get a ride to safety .


If these do really consider Sunni women as their '_sisters_', *why do they illegally detain thousands of them ?*, *why do they abuse them inside their prisons ?*, weren't their Sunni '_sisters_' *the reason why ISIS succeeded in attracting Sunnis ?*, *Human Rights Watch*'s *103-page-document *with regards to such abuses against Sunni '_sisters_' were the reason behind Al-Anbar protests :




*Summary :*
A Syrian man talks to the Iraqi protesters: *I swear by God there are more than 5000 abused women in Homs, this is all a part of one project*, *an Iranian project to destroy the Sunnah of the Prophet of Allah (pbuh)*, so do not forget to include us in your prayers...
Then protesters chant: "*People want to declare Jihad...*"

Congrats to Nouri and Bashar on radicalizing their people...


> *Iraq :*
> *Source 1: Iraqi Security Forces Abusing Women In Detention (HRW Report)
> Source 2: No One Is Safe (HRW Report)*
> 
> *Syria :*
> *Source:* *Women Assaulted In Detention (HRW Report)*





haman10 said:


> ISIS terrorist :


Not true :




That photo belongs to *2012*, it is for *Ronaldo Silva*, a *Brazilian prisoner* captured *while trying to escape the prison dressed in his wife's clothes* (click here to make sure) .


Alienoz_TR said:


> Ajam lies is the correct word for the situation. *They always lie, and have no shame about lying.*
> *Best thing the safavids do is Photoshoping the photos.*


*%120 true*, but they don't always mean it...it is their regime that keeps giving such misinformation .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Sorry@Alienoz_TR, they are done!
> 
> 
> Destroying someone house and erasing their life history in a couple minutes has never been a solution to appease dissent. Maliki's death squad and the marginalizing of the Sunnis from political life lead to what Iraq it is today! Demolishing their homes will give oxygen to the rebellion.


Ok. This is exactly what happen baathist attacked shea kill thousand of them just to destabilize the country shea groups start defending themselve now it is a sectarian act against the innocents and the dove of peace sunni paople.
isis killed 1700 students all shea no say any shea forces attactk to liberate those areas its an action of sectarian war against again the sunni civilian led by the all evil Iranian regime!!!! And shea loyal to Iran ok then now what **** all who hate she and those who cry us river for the killing of terrorists the work in progress so die in pain it is our country its our word.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Antaréss said:


> *It looks like I am not the only one who condemns that * :
> 
> *Dirty Brigades: US-Trained Iraqi Forces Investigated For War Crimes | ABC News*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbarism is barbarism, people mainly hate ISIS due to their brutal styles of killing, now that the sectarian militias are doing the same, why isn't that called terrorism ?
> *At this time the Shiite militias want Sunnis to trust them*, but later *when ISIS is gone they can kill 1000 men instead of 10, abuse 1000 women instead of 10, detain 1000 teenagers instead of 10, torture 1000 elders instead of 10*...
> 
> @al-Hasani | @Dr.Thrax | @ebray | @Rakan.SA | @Aslan | @Gasoline | @JUBA | etc
> The following are more examples on how the Iranian media lies to its people :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* This is *NOT* Tikreet, it is *Karbala' *.
> *2.* These are *NOT* Sunnis, they are *Shiite pilgrims in Karbala' in 2014* (click here to make sure) .
> 
> Anyway, Bashar's army may learn something from Nouri's, they are romantic lol .
> If these do really consider Sunni women as their '_sisters_', *why do they illegally detain thousands of them ?*, *why do they abuse them inside their prisons ?*, weren't their Sunni '_sisters_' *the reason why ISIS succeeded in attracting Sunnis ?*, *Human Rights Watch*'s *103-page-document *with regards to such abuses against Sunni '_sisters_' were the reason behind Al-Anbar protests :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> A Syrian man talks to the Iraqi protesters: *I swear by God there are more than 5000 abused women in Homs, this is all a part of one project*, *an Iranian project to destroy the Sunnah of the Prophet of Allah (pbuh)*, so do not forget to include us in your prayers...
> Then protesters chant: "*People want to declare Jihad...*"
> 
> Congrats to Nouri and Bashar on radicalizing their people...
> Not true :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo belongs to *2012*, it is for a *Ronaldo Silva*, a *Brazilian prisoner* captured *while trying to escape the prison dressed in his wife's clothes* (click here to make sure) .
> *%120 true*, but they don't always mean it...it is their regime that keeps giving such misinformation .



My dear sister, foreign media's BS won't escape the truth or protect terrorists who destroyed Arabs lands and intervened in their affairs. Without need from anyone we know whose helping us and whose against us .I see many of them trying to overturns the facts .I don't know whether they're brainwashed or trying to be smart ? lol 

We're in touch with the situations day-by-day whether it's in Syria or in Iraq. We've our brothers in another Arabic forums providing us by texts,pics and vids prove their crimes against Sunnis by helping from Majose the responsible hand of the terrorism in our region.Their days won't be much long.They'll stand in front of justice soon due to their stupid actions and crimes .



xenon54 said:


> Well then go on, hate everyone except yourself, it will only shorten your lifespan, you might get an heart attack by the amount of hate you have in you, but thats none of my business...



He's Ottomani,so let him regain his glory .^_^ 
Or you're not Ottomani like him ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> to widen the divide between the two or it the Israeli option that is appealing?



IS also executed over 1000 sunnis "murtad" in sallahiddin. They destroyed and looted hundreds of homes belong to anti-IS families. When the PMF entered the towns of Dour, Alem and the villages around them, hundreds of houses were tagged with "property of the Islamic state".

There are also a sunni group as part of the PMF with more than 1,200 fighters in Sallahiddin other than the hundreds of iraqi Sunni soldiers. Many had quit their job but decided to rejoin the army after their families were exiled. Tens of thousands of sunnis have been exiled by IS, not just a few "murtad" families.


Besides these are the same people responsible for the mass graves during Saddams time.

They gave up their iraqi identity as well as the right to live in Iraq when they joined an invading army and join the (un)"Islamic state". They have lost all their rights including the right to live.


Alienoz_TR said:


> IS still controls over 50% of the city.
> 
> And IS pushed Shia forces out of Ramadi today.


Yes but it's only been the second day since the assault on Tikrit, and the 8th day since the entire operation started.

An attack from east Tikrit hasn't started because the bridge is still being fixed. It may take a few days but it seems the forces pushing from the other fronts will take Tikrit before the bridge is fixed. 

As for the other cities where only the army and sunni tribal fighters are holding up, they only have to keep status quo untill the PMF arrive.

It may take a couple of months but eventually IS will


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Malik Alashter
> What do big Sunni Iraqi tribes such as Dulaym (3000000) think about this offensive against ISIS? How will they react? Are they neutral or pro-isis?



Dulaim isn't exacly one big tribe. There are tens of sub-tribes within the Dulaim, some have sided with IS, some against.

in Anbar, 30% are with IS, 10% are against, while the others decided either to sit aside or leave the province. Majority of people who left hate the government, but also hate IS for destroying their cities. Most of them don't really know what they want, take Ali Hatem for example.

Also the pro-IS tribes have committed crimes against the anti-IS tribes, so it's a big mess. If the PMF does succeed, then the anti-IS sunnis will start chasing down the anti-IS sunnis as we have seen in Alem especia


Ceylal said:


> Destroying someone house and erasing their life history in a couple minutes has never been a solution to appease dissent. Maliki's death squad and the marginalizing of the Sunnis



No, the "sunnis" your talking about hated the iraqi army even when the vast majority of the soldiers patrolling their areas were sunni. The "sunnis" simply couldn't except any shia government, regardless of how he works or how much representation they get. 

Besides, The majority of PMF hate Maliki and see him as a failed leader who enabled the mess that they are currently trying to deal with. 

Suppose the "opression against sunnis" is true, why did these "sunnis" attack the yezedis and Christians, and why do they kill innocent shia civiians?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saho

haman10 said:


> The same Safavids owned your a$$ , didn't they ? they captured you lands , they RULED over you .


Without the Ottoman during Safawi wars, the Middle East and even TURKEY would have been a Shia majority today like you did to Iraq. You know well. 



Alienoz_TR said:


> Ajam lies is the correct word for the situation. They always lie, and have no shame about lying.
> 
> Best thing the safavids do is Photoshoping the photos.


"Taqiyah" has a meaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Alshawi1234 
So it's possible that the sub-tribes of one big tribe fight against each other hereafter (pro-IS sub-tribes against anti-IS sub-tribes)...There is no major sheikh who can bring peace between the sub-tribes?

Also 30% of Anbar supporting ISIS is quite a lot, it means 600000 ISIS supporters. Even 5% of them volunteering means 30000 ISIS terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Alshawi1234 said:


> The story of one of the survivors if the Tikrit massacre, explains how entire areas were with IS. And how they captured every Shia in the highway and executed them. I just want to say that this is not only a battle for liberating iraq, but it is a battle of revenge. It's in Arabic.
> 
> He explains how he managed to escape Tikrit after claiming he was a Sunni. He was later captured in Is'haaci by the locals there. He tried to escape into a house but the owners of that house got IS members to arrest him. He was taken into a school where all the highway drivers were captured and killed based on their religion. He managed to survive 5 days if torture before they found his ID which states he's from Karbala. He was later taken along with 3 others to be beheaded in an area called jazira in Isaaci. His shoulders were disclosed and the skin on his hand was damaged, which enabled him to take off the loose rage which he was tied up with, he took a car along with another person while the IS members were busy recording the beheading of the other two people. He managed to escape with one of IS cars , asking kid for direction in fear that the older guys would be part of IS. he managed to make it to Dujail. And survive. He also spoke about tens of Shias who were captured and executed on the highway. He also spoke about how the IS members were all local Iraqis, and some entire tribes were with them. Including Alnu Ajeel and Albu Nasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another survivor of the massacre. He was amongst the executed, but was not shot and left to as the bodies piled.





Saho said:


> Without the Ottoman during Safawi wars, the Middle East and even TURKEY would have been a Shia majority today like you did to Iraq. You know well.
> 
> "Taqiyah" has a meaning.



Then there wouldn't be an ISIS, AQ, Boko Haram, Taliban, etc.

How the likes of you exactly end up in Australia? Australia is a pathetic country, turned into a refuge for terrorists and criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Alshawi1234
> So it's possible that the sub-tribes of one big tribe fight against each other hereafter (pro-IS sub-tribes against anti-IS sub-tribes)...There is no major sheikh who can bring peace between the sub-tribes?
> 
> Also 30% of Anbar supporting ISIS is quite a lot, it means 600000 ISIS supporters. Even 5% of them volunteering means 30000 ISIS terrorists.


There's nothing set on stone. The Albu nimr were slaughtered by their neighbors of Albo Arli and another tribe, both sub tribes of the Dulaim. 

Meanwhile some tribes have both Sunni and Shia members depending on which region they live in. My sub tribe, the Alshawi actually goes back to the obaidi tribe whom are actually Sunnis which moved to Basrah from Mosul hundreds of years ago. But that's actually an adopted last name. My original tribe is Sahlani. But I'm Alshawi from my moms side. My fathers side adopted that name after living in the area. 

The Jibour tribe is one of the largest in iraq, when the Sunni Jibours were undergoing genocide by IS, the Shia jabour in southern and central Iraq sent fighters and aid to help them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veg

Alienoz_TR said:


> In Turkey, when a *Persian or safavid oriented Shia* talks out of reality, we say "Ajam lies".
> 
> Meaning that Iranian centric people always overestimate their influence and power.
> 
> Answered.



By the way, it is difficult to believe you. According to you the new condition of being Ajam is not only they have to be Persian/Safavid, but also they have to be Shia, and then last criteria they have to be centric. I don't think any one could go to such detail, except for the hatred burning people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

--------

So far no official PMF reports regarding the situation in Tikrit. Hostile sources are speaking of IS loosing more 50% of the city, while friendly sources are stating the PMF controls more than 75% of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Ruled?


yes ruled . simply google Safavid empire by image 


Antaréss said:


> *At this time the Shiite militias want Sunnis to trust them*, but later *when ISIS is gone they can kill 1000 men instead of 10, abuse 1000 women instead of 10, detain 1000 teenagers instead of 10, torture 1000 elders instead of 10*...


I donno if you really are a woman or now you're just one of these freaks :

Why do men pretend to be women online? - Salon.com

in any sort , believing that you really are a girl , i have to say sister that you're totally brainwashed by sunni-shia shitfest of saudi wahhabi media .

At this time shiite militias want sunnis to trust them ? why is that ? because of those 4000 sunni tribesman that are fighting daesh ?  this is utter BS and you know it . So shias are going to massacre the people of takrit ?  ok , let's wait and see . but you said they'll do it in future , how long into future are we talking about ?



Antaréss said:


> *1.* This is *NOT* Tikreet, it is *Karbala' *.
> *2.* These are *NOT* Sunnis, they are *Shiite pilgrims in Karbala' in 2014*


the following is an example of how Iranian media lie to its people ?    

you do understand the same source that you mentioned is actually "Shia news service" run by Iranians ? 

I took that pic from Facebook and we all know there are BS pics circling around . so no , the Iranians are telling nothing but truth  

You thought you'll look smart by changing the link's name in your post , but you don't .

This is the news :

تصویر/ کمر سرباز عراقی پله ی زوار حسینی



Antaréss said:


> I swear by God there are more than 5000 abused women in Homs


your swearing does not worth squat 

i swear ?  where you there ? go back to performing your jihad



Saho said:


> Without the Ottoman during Safawi wars, the Middle East and even TURKEY would have been a Shia majority today like you did to Iraq. You know well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why would I give damn about your opinion?



Then change your flag.....



haman10 said:


> T*he same Safavids owned your a$$ , didn't they ? they captured you lands , they RULED over you .*
> 
> give us some respect



Taqqiya mode on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Then change your flag.....


why should he ? a good proportion of Turkish people agree with him . he is a suicidal maniac , but he is your blood brother 



Sinan said:


> Taqqiya mode on.


I donno who taught you that word kid , but you clearly don't know what it means 

taghia is not lying . i assume you wanted to say that i lied and safavids did NOT own you ottoman A$$ . ok then , we did not .
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._of_the_Safavid_Empire_under_Shah_Abbas_I.png

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Yeah whatever. I continue to support Sunnis living both in Syria and Iraq. Let their voice be heard.


You are supporting Khawarijs not Sunnis.



rmi5 said:


> Don't play smart alec. You are too simple-minded to play such role.



Good boy... maybe farsis will throw you a bone for attacking Turkish members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Anyone who wants to see dead isis pigs in tikrit, follow Iraqi_lion18 on instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> I donno who taught you that word kid , but you clearly don't know what it means
> 
> taghia is not lying . i assume you wanted to say that i lied and safavids did NOT own you ottoman A$$ . ok then , we did not .
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._of_the_Safavid_Empire_under_Shah_Abbas_I.png


Taqqiyah practicing rafidi.

Here is the borders of Ottoman Empire....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10




----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


>


Out of argument as always.... why don't you bring your buddies ?

Maybe if you all put your heads together, you might have a chance against me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Out of argument as always.... why don't you bring your buddies ?
> 
> Maybe if you all put your heads together, you might have a chance against me.


1900s Ottoman empire :







here is territorial evolution of ottomans :

Territorial evolution of the Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

now Sfavid empire :

Safavid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

safavid empire during shah abbas the great :






During shah ismaeil :







now get your A$$ back on topic before you get more spanked .


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> 1900s Ottoman empire :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is territorial evolution of ottomans :
> 
> Territorial evolution of the Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> now Sfavid empire :
> 
> Safavid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> safavid empire during shah abbas the great :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During shah ismaeil :


Thx for proving my point. 



haman10 said:


> now get your A$$ back on topic





haman10 said:


> before you get more spanked .



You can only spank your brother's @ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

*hahahahaha best tv interview with irans dogs in iraq *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Sinan said:


> Thx for proving my point.
> 
> 
> You can only spank* your sister's @ss*.


Have some shame. Why you bring sisters in discussion.



Rakan.SA said:


> *hahahahaha best tv interview with irans dogs in iraq *


I think you are in love with ISIS, else you wouldn't react like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Rakan.SA said:


> *hahahahaha best tv interview with irans dogs in iraq *



The ape in your avatar would agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Have some shame. Why you bring sisters in discussion.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> The ape in your avatar would agree with you.


why don't you thread bann him.

this terrorsist supporter is an ecko to his regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Malik Alashter said:


> why don't you thread bann him.
> 
> this terrorsist supporter is an ecko to his regime.



If I had authority here, he'd be gone by now, thank God I shouldn't have headache for this section.



Sinan said:


>


What you said was just low, we don't bring families in to this, no matter what, especially mother and sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> What you said was just low, we don't bring families in to this, no matter what, especially mother and sister.



Changed it.

I'm not especially happy to talk with you guys. If you keep my country and my buddies out of discussion, you won't see my face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Serpentine said:


> The ape in your avatar would agree with you.


Indeed, looks like ceasar (Rising of the planet of the apes)




Mute and play:


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Changed it.
> 
> I'm not especially happy to talk with you guys. If you keep my country and my buddies out of discussion, you won't see my face.


I personally don't have a problem with you or your country, maybe it's better if we just leave each other alone for a while until things settle down, this is pointless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## B@KH

The Rise of Ottomon and Shifting of Caliphate from Baghdad to Turkey was a big western conspiracy and they easily annihilated the caliphate.

Today this conspiracy will not Work again and the project of 4-5 militaries will fail misrebaly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

B@KH said:


> The Rise of Ottomon and Shifting of Caliphate from Baghdad to Turkey was a big western conspiracy and they easily annihilated the caliphate.
> 
> Today this conspiracy will not Work again and the project of 4-5 militaries will fail misrebaly.


Well then they were bad in making conspiracys considering the fall of Constantinople.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Well then they were bad in making conspiracys considering the fall of Constantinople.


Brother, i amazed with your patience against these lunatic guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

xenon54 said:


> Well then they were bad in making conspiracys considering the fall of Constantinople.



It was a time charter project and had to fall. it cannot rise again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

B@KH said:


> It was a time charter project and had to fall. it cannot rise again.


Well ok then.


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> I
> They gave up their iraqi identity as well as the right to live in Iraq when they joined an invading army and join the (un)"Islamic state". They have lost all their rights including the right to live.


That was a sign of despair due to Maliki's marginalisation...he followed Bush directive to the letter...They have an undeniable right to Iraq and you can't change that with a stroke of a pen.



> Suppose the "opression against sunnis" is true, why did these "sunnis" attack the yezedis and Christians, and why do they kill innocent shia civiians?


that's a civil war, loyalty lines are always blurred..


----------



## Gabriel92

*IQAF and IAA in the battle of Tikrit*

For more than ten days, combat for the recovery of the city of Tikrit in the hands of the Islamic State since June 2014 are intense. Iraqi forces managed to enter the Qadisiyah district on Wednesday 11. The Iraqi Air Force and the Iraqi Army Aviation were engaged from the beginning of the battle. Despite the heavy presence of IRGC (Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps) on the ground in the recent operations in Iraq, nor IRIAF (Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force), IRGC-ASF ( Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corp's Aerospace Force) and IRIAA (Islamic Republic of Iran Army Aviation) hadn't any presence in the air. IQAF (Iraqi Air Force) have played very effective role with its own Su-25s and its own pilots whom a second group, ended its gunnery training sessions in Russia just three months ago. Also, Iraqi Army Aviation had a very important role with Eurocopter EC-635, Mi-28s and Mi-35s during these operations.

These photos below shows two Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-274, YI-275) from 55th Attack Squadron together with two Bell IA-407 (YI-131, YI- ???) from 21st Armed Reco Squadron and one Mi-35M from 35th Attack Squadron in those improvised helicopter base near Samarra. These helicopters are currently supporting operations on Tikrit. One of the two EC-635 may be the Eurocopter seen in thevideo published on Tuesday on this blog.

_Special thanks to Green Lemon for this pictures_






_ Bell IA-407 and Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-275)_






_ Mi-35M on the background and Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-275)






 Bell IA-407 (YI-131) and Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-274)






AéroHisto - Histoire de l'aviation: IQAF and IAA in the battle of Tikrit

This video was already posted (i think),but it is so good to see terrorists being slaughtered. 





_
@haman10 @Malik Alashter @1000 @Alshawi1234 etc.
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> IQAF (Iraqi Air Force


IQAF is now killing the shizzam outta terrorists in takrit with amazing & extreme precision . 

They are carrying out their bombing missions before the Iraqi Armed Forces along with PMF and Special Forces of the Army enter the desired area .

Gains of the special forces has been more extensive according to some reports .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

whats going on? I heard 22 iraqi soldiers were killed by an airstrike?


----------



## 1000and1night

beast89 said:


> whats going on? I heard 22 iraqi soldiers were killed by an airstrike?



It was in Anbar, the news said that they got hit by the americans. "friendly fire" but whats true or not..


----------



## Solomon2

*ISIS Will Be Around For At Least Another 15 Years, Says Author*
10:56 PM 03/12/2015

WASHINGTON — ISIS is establishing for itself a formidable ideological legacy, and will not be disappearing any time soon, according to a co-author of the book “ISIS: Inside the Army of Terror.”

“I don’t think ISIS is being defeated as you hear in the headlines,” Hassan Hassan said Thursday at an event hosted by the Woodrow Wilson Center. “It’s possible to defeat ISIS, but I see it in the region for at least another 15 years.”

While they have been contained in some parts, Hassan explained that it is a profoundly autonomous group where, organizationally, everyone is dispensable, and if you demolish ISIS in one area, it doesn’t really affect the others.

Another thing he pointed out was the extreme dedication and loyalty of those involved.

He said that, generally speaking, it’s almost too late when someone starts to buy into their ideology because they then become virtually immune to counter-messaging tactics.

“I’m convinced that when people join ISIS, and leave and say they have abandoned the group, they are most likely either lying, or they have never been with ISIS,” he said.

The ideological component, Hassan suggested, is the most dangerous and lasting element of the group.

He explained that ISIS’ existence as an army or insurgency will likely last for somewhere between five to ten years, but even after that, it could continue to operate and “override Al Qaeda and become a global kind of an inspiration for jihadis.”

Such jihadis, he said, “are not random. They are based on Islamic references.”

“The debate that we are hearing about today that ISIS has nothing to do with Islam I think is a Western debate, not a Middle-Eastern debate. I think in the Middle East there is a recognition that we have a problem as Muslims,” said Hassan.

He said that every act of violence committed by ISIS has a religious justification. They just don’t rely on the Koran as much as they do on other events and stories in Islamic history — which they see as a source of authority, especially when it comes to the caliphate, and early figures in Islamic history who were closer to the Islamic revelation.

“ISIS, again, is immune to the messages because it considers all clerical establishment as illegitimate, and also because they can cite examples,” Hassan explained. “When ISIS burns someone alive, they do it because someone in the history of Islam did it.”

“If you talk to ISIS members and say ‘why did you do that?’ they would say immediately they were referring to their religion and they could talk to you for hours about how it was justified.”

He concluded that he sees the current situation as favoring ISIS so far, and that its heartlands in places like Tikrit have not really been threatened yet by any internal or external challenges, although CNN reported on Monday that Iraqi forces are expected to retake Tikrit within a matter of days.

Regardless, Hassan noted that no matter the country, it is very hard to either predict or prevent those who seek to join the terrorist organization.

“As I was writing the book and researching it, I feared for my own son.”

Read more: ISIS Will Be Around For At Least Another 15 Years, Says Author | The Daily Caller


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sinan said:


> Then change your flag.....



Useless post. Dont reply to me next time, pls.



veg said:


> By the way, it is difficult to believe you. According to you the new condition of being Ajam is not only they have to be Persian/Safavid, but also they have to be Shia, and then last criteria they have to be centric. I don't think any one could go to such detail, except for the hatred burning people like you.



Read the various meanings of Ajam. Throughout the history, words lose their essential meaning and turns into something else.

----
Shia Forces' advance into Tikrit was halted. Shia militias suffered heavy casualties, lying on the beds of Bagdad hospitals.


----------



## 1000and1night

Alienoz_TR said:


> Useless post. Dont reply to me next time, pls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the various meanings of Ajam. Throughout the history, words lose their essential meaning and turns into something else.
> 
> ----
> Shia Forces' advance into Tikrit was halted. Shia militias suffered heavy casualties, lying on the beds of Bagdad hospitals.



Who the **** are you? And why are you in this thread? Go **** your beloved erdog and let this Iraqi thread for the rest you pest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Solomon2 said:


> *ISIS Will Be Around For At Least Another 15 Years, Says Author*
> 10:56 PM 03/12/2015
> 
> WASHINGTON — ISIS is establishing for itself a formidable ideological legacy, and will not be disappearing any time soon, according to a co-author of the book “ISIS: Inside the Army of Terror.”
> 
> “I don’t think ISIS is being defeated as you hear in the headlines,” Hassan Hassan said Thursday at an event hosted by the Woodrow Wilson Center. “It’s possible to defeat ISIS, but I see it in the region for at least another 15 years.”
> 
> While they have been contained in some parts, Hassan explained that it is a profoundly autonomous group where, organizationally, everyone is dispensable, and if you demolish ISIS in one area, it doesn’t really affect the others.
> 
> Another thing he pointed out was the extreme dedication and loyalty of those involved.
> 
> He said that, generally speaking, it’s almost too late when someone starts to buy into their ideology because they then become virtually immune to counter-messaging tactics.
> 
> “I’m convinced that when people join ISIS, and leave and say they have abandoned the group, they are most likely either lying, or they have never been with ISIS,” he said.
> 
> The ideological component, Hassan suggested, is the most dangerous and lasting element of the group.
> 
> He explained that ISIS’ existence as an army or insurgency will likely last for somewhere between five to ten years, but even after that, it could continue to operate and “override Al Qaeda and become a global kind of an inspiration for jihadis.”
> 
> Such jihadis, he said, “are not random. They are based on Islamic references.”
> 
> “The debate that we are hearing about today that ISIS has nothing to do with Islam I think is a Western debate, not a Middle-Eastern debate. I think in the Middle East there is a recognition that we have a problem as Muslims,” said Hassan.
> 
> He said that every act of violence committed by ISIS has a religious justification. They just don’t rely on the Koran as much as they do on other events and stories in Islamic history — which they see as a source of authority, especially when it comes to the caliphate, and early figures in Islamic history who were closer to the Islamic revelation.
> 
> “ISIS, again, is immune to the messages because it considers all clerical establishment as illegitimate, and also because they can cite examples,” Hassan explained. “When ISIS burns someone alive, they do it because someone in the history of Islam did it.”
> 
> “If you talk to ISIS members and say ‘why did you do that?’ they would say immediately they were referring to their religion and they could talk to you for hours about how it was justified.”
> 
> He concluded that he sees the current situation as favoring ISIS so far, and that its heartlands in places like Tikrit have not really been threatened yet by any internal or external challenges, although CNN reported on Monday that Iraqi forces are expected to retake Tikrit within a matter of days.
> 
> Regardless, Hassan noted that no matter the country, it is very hard to either predict or prevent those who seek to join the terrorist organization.
> 
> “As I was writing the book and researching it, I feared for my own son.”
> 
> Read more: ISIS Will Be Around For At Least Another 15 Years, Says Author | The Daily Caller




May be ISIS will be around 15 years or even 50 years. But:

1) ISIS will be no longer in Syria and Iraq. It will be soon cleaned completely . Much earlier than what US claimed.

2) ISIS will be around more than 15 years, but in US backed countries like Saudia, Turkey, Jordan etc. 

3) ISIS will be around the US and US backed countries for many many coming years .... just like US gave illegal birth to Taliban, but Taliban has been around US for many many many years.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> If I had authority here, he'd be gone by now, thank God I shouldn't have headache for this section.


*i have warned you of interfering and taking sides. if you did such thing again il hold you responsible. *
plus the shaheed in my avatar brought down the soviet union to its knees.
but the sweet kid in your avatar was somebodies boy if you know what i mean.

and for all the dumb apes here. ISIS is not the only group fighting terrorist shia and iranian militias. so the fact that you try and make this only about ISIS and that there is only one group fighting means that you are hiding behind ISIS and making them an excuse. thats why i say ISIS top leaders are taking orders from iran. ISIS have achieved irans goal by distracting the rebels and world community and forget about everyone on the ground and make this a war against "terror" instead of a war against dictatorships and iran. 

*for us ISIS and iran are one. we are fighting both. 
*@WebMaster @Horus* constrain your friend please*


----------



## Abii

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Rakan.SA said:


> *i have warned you of interfering and taking sides. if you did such thing again il hold you responsible. *
> plus the shaheed in my avatar brought down the soviet union to its knees.
> but the sweet kid in your avatar was somebodies boy if you know what i mean.


If that ape is a shahid and goes to paradise, I and every other decent human being prefer deepest spots of hell.


Rakan.SA said:


> *for us ISIS and iran are one. we are fighting both. *



You are fighting no one, don't let the illusion distract you. You create a group and ideologically inspire it, then you fight it, that's indeed something to be laughed at.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> *IQAF and IAA in the battle of Tikrit*
> 
> For more than ten days, combat for the recovery of the city of Tikrit in the hands of the Islamic State since June 2014 are intense. Iraqi forces managed to enter the Qadisiyah district on Wednesday 11. The Iraqi Air Force and the Iraqi Army Aviation were engaged from the beginning of the battle. Despite the heavy presence of IRGC (Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps) on the ground in the recent operations in Iraq, nor IRIAF (Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force), IRGC-ASF ( Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corp's Aerospace Force) and IRIAA (Islamic Republic of Iran Army Aviation) hadn't any presence in the air. IQAF (Iraqi Air Force) have played very effective role with its own Su-25s and its own pilots whom a second group, ended its gunnery training sessions in Russia just three months ago. Also, Iraqi Army Aviation had a very important role with Eurocopter EC-635, Mi-28s and Mi-35s during these operations.
> 
> These photos below shows two Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-274, YI-275) from 55th Attack Squadron together with two Bell IA-407 (YI-131, YI- ???) from 21st Armed Reco Squadron and one Mi-35M from 35th Attack Squadron in those improvised helicopter base near Samarra. These helicopters are currently supporting operations on Tikrit. One of the two EC-635 may be the Eurocopter seen in thevideo published on Tuesday on this blog.
> 
> _Special thanks to Green Lemon for this pictures_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Bell IA-407 and Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-275)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Mi-35M on the background and Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-275)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell IA-407 (YI-131) and Eurocopter EC-635 (YI-274)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AéroHisto - Histoire de l'aviation: IQAF and IAA in the battle of Tikrit
> 
> This video was already posted (i think),but it is so good to see terrorists being slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> @haman10 @Malik Alashter @1000 @Alshawi1234 etc.


*mark my words those weapons will be used against sunni ppl of iraq. they already started actually *



Serpentine said:


> If that ape is a shahid and goes to paradise, I and every other decent human being prefer deepest spots of hell.


*what he just said reminded me famous iranians who made famous poets cursing arabs and their gods. thats what you were tought in school. i told you. you are sick. please arab shia listen and watch *



















Serpentine said:


> If that ape is a shahid and goes to paradise, I and every other decent human being prefer deepest spots of hell.


*in shaa allah you will go there. and i hope soon. *



B@KH said:


> they all will be coming to play with saudi soon. and all dogs in saudi will flee too.


we are waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Rakan.SA said:


> *i have warned you of interfering and taking sides. if you did such thing again il hold you responsible. *
> plus *the shaheed in my avatar brought down the soviet union to its knees.*
> but the sweet kid in your avatar was somebodies boy if you know what i mean.





I know the education system in Saudi Arabia is bad but this is epic.The terrorists Khattab never fought the Soviet Union  He is dead, Russia and Chechnya are not.

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## veg

Rakan.SA said:


> *what he just said reminded me famous iranians who made famous poets cursing arabs and their gods. thats what you were tought in school. i told you. you are sick. please arab shia listen and watch *



You are one Sick Takfiri if you claim that it is taught in Schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

veg said:


> You are one Sick Takfiri if you claim that it is taught in Schools.


you dumb ape this was held in a government bulding. they have those ppl poems in the Parliament. if im not mistaken.
and talking about schools its enough that arabs are not allowed to study in their own language even balouch.
what does takfiri mean ? you parrot pick up lines from the media and use it like a fool.
what about your sick friends comment " If that ape is a shahid and goes to paradise, I and every other decent human being prefer deepest spots of hell. "
thats what the famous poet said in his poem. it meant something like that
you are coward thats what you are.
dont let me bring you proof and show you that they are takfiri not us. you will look like a fool



ptldM3 said:


> I know the education system in Saudi Arabia is bad but this is epic.The terrorists Khattab never fought the Soviet Union  He is dead, Russia and Chechnya are not.


go check how many Russians got killed by him. you want me to teach you your own history ?! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

To all posters on this thhread please now after don't reply to this guy @Rakan.SA this guy is sectarian and racist and he spread the hate so please no one reply to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Wut were you saying?

*Iraqi forces pause in battle to drive Islamic State from Tikrit*
(Reuters) - Frustrated by guerrilla tactics from Islamic State militants, Iraqi forces paused for reinforcements on Friday in a major offensive to take back the city of Tikrit.

The operation appeared to have stalled for the time being, two days after Iraqi security forces and their mainly Shi'ite militia allies pushed into Tikrit, the home city of executed ex-president Saddam Hussein.

A source in the military command said Iraqi forces would not move forward until reinforcements reached Tikrit, of which Islamic State still holds around half.

If government forces wrest full control, it will be the first time they have won back a city from Islamic State since it over-ran large areas of the country last year and declared an Islamic caliphate in territory it is holding in Iraq and Syria.

From there it has spread fear across the region by beheading Arab and Western hostages and killing or kidnapping members of religious minorities like Yazidis and Christians.

In Tikrit, the militants have deployed snipers and turned streets into a labyrinth of home-made bombs and booby-trapped buildings.

Forces loyal to powerful Shi'ite cleric Moqtada al-Sadr and known as the 'Peace Brigades' appeared to be positioning themselves to join the government offensive. Up to 1,500 fighters had reached the sacred Shi'ite city of Samarra, south of Tikrit, a source in Sadr's provincial office told Reuters.

The deployment came days after Sadr announced the "unfreezing" of his forces' participation in battles against the militants. He had suspended their actions after allegations of abuses committed by other Shi'ite militias during recent operations.

One official said he was told that the Peace Brigade fighters intend to push north toward Tikrit on Saturday.

Hadi al-Amiri, the head of the Shi'ite paramilitary Badr Organization and now one of the most powerful men in Iraq, said the outcome of the battle for Tikrit was in no doubt, but Iraqi forces needed time.

"We are not in a hurry, but we have a plan and we are following it," Amiri told state television from the frontline. "Even if the battle drags on for two, three or four days that is okay. We will celebrate the liberation of Tikrit from the enemy.”

IRANIAN ROLE

A victory in Tikrit would give Iraqi forces momentum for the next stage of the campaign to retake Mosul, the largest city under control of Islamic State.

But the involvement of Iran, which backs some of the Shi'ite militia at the forefront of the campaign and is also playing a direct role, is a source of unease for some Sunnis in Iraq and across the wider region.

Iranian Revolutionary Guard Commander Qassem Soleimani has been spotted on the battlefield overseeing the Tikrit offensive. The foreign minister of Sunni Saudi Arabia, Saud al-Faisal, last week said the battle for Tikrit showed how Iran was "taking over" Iraq.

Islamic State fighters overran the city last June during a lightning offensive that was halted just outside Baghdad. They have since used the complex of palaces built in Tikrit under the late Saddam as their headquarters.

The insurgents were still in control of the presidential complex and at least three other districts in the center of Tikrit on Friday. 

Iraqi special forces attacked a medical college in southern Tikrit at dawn, but the militants managed to fend them off, killing three soldiers, according to the military command source. A further six people were killed when a Humvee vehicle packed with explosives rammed into an outpost of the Iraqi forces to the west of the city. 

More than 20,000 Iraqi troops and Shi'ite militias, supported by local Sunni tribes are taking part in the offensive, which began 11 days ago.

OFFENSIVE AROUND KIRKUK

Islamic State spokesman Abu Mohammad al-Adnani said in an audio-recording published on Thursday that its fighters remained "steadfast" and were growing in strength, dismissing its enemies claims of gains in Tikrit as "fake".

Adnani warned followers of the danger posed by Shi'ites, using a derogatory term to refer to them: "The rejectionists have entered a new phase in their war against the Sunni people: they have begun to think of taking and controlling the Sunni areas," he said. "They have come to take your homes and belongings, kill your men and rape and enslave your women."

Even if the militants are routed from the city, they still hold a vast area straddling the Syrian border where they are likely to regroup, and Iraqi forces have previously struggled to hold ground they have retaken from the extremist group.

Islamic State is on the back foot in the north, where Shi'ite militia and Kurdish forces known as peshmerga went on the offensive around the oil-rich city of Kirkuk on Friday.

The peshmerga began attacking IS positions near Kirkuk on Monday and have retaken territory and a number of villages to the southwest. Kurdish commanders said they had faced relatively weak resistance, but were being held up by homemade bombs.

Iraqi forces pause in battle to drive Islamic State from Tikrit | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Rakan.SA 

شو روسية عملتلك? ليش ضدهم لهدلرجة? السعودية بتدعم المجاهدين مع امريكا في كل الدول إلا فلسطين، ليش?

في افغانستان ضد الروس، في الشيشان برضو ضد الروس ، وفي سوريا بشتراك الامريكان

ممكن تفهمني الموضوع ليش ولا عمركو داعيتو للجهاد في فلسطين


----------



## ptldM3

Rakan.SA said:


> go check how many Russians got killed by him. you want me to teach you your own history ?! lol




Go back and get an education. The Chechen war started in1994, the second war started in 1999 The Soviet Union collapsed in 1991, so how can you claim Khattab brought the Soviet Union to its knees? 

And guess what, a lot more terrorists including Khattab were killed then Russians  Khattab and his friends are dead, Chechnya and Russia are still here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Malik Alashter said:


> To all posters on this thhread please now after don't reply to this guy @Rakan.SA this guy is sectarian and racist and he spread the hate so please no one reply to him.


IM SPREADING AWARENESS NOT HATE. what a fool 
when i show ppl your true face how am i a racist. actually i was defending you specifically cuz i knew you were going to comment. you know how i did that ? by simply showing you what iranians think of you. all i did is showed you a video of a man insulting arabs and islam in a government building. including shia arabs. how am i racist ? if anything it was a wake up call for you. im not asking you to become sunni. im showing you how iranians are using you and how racist they are, not all of course. 
i thought you have some dignity left in you and understand that iran are using shia arabs as a tool. just do some research and you will know that there are tons of info that shows how iran hate arabs.
but im starting to think you are not arab. you might be iranian pretending to be arab. 
again just to be clear. i dont have problems with iranians. i had many friends from iran. the problem is the government and those who support their government. 
hamdulelah i still got a brain and im using it. stop attacking me and prove what im saying is wrong. you cant.
you have to make this personal and attack me and distract ppl from the main subject i was talking about.



ptldM3 said:


> Go back and get an education. The Chechen war started in1994, the second war started in 1999 The Soviet Union collapsed in 1991, so how can you claim Khattab brought the Soviet Union to its knees?
> 
> And guess what, a lot more terrorists including Khattab were killed then Russians  Khattab and his friends are dead, Chechnya and Russia are still here.


khattab was in afghanistan then when the soviet union collapsed he went to Chechnya. if you cant use your brains at least use google! 
the names changed but he was fighting the same ppl. 
dont get too emotional about this. no need to make it personal. you got some info wrong no problem. 
do you understand and speak arabic ?



Falcon29 said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> شو روسية عملتلك? ليش ضدهم لهدلرجة? السعودية بتدعم المجاهدين مع امريكا في كل الدول إلا فلسطين، ليش?
> 
> في افغانستان ضد الروس، في الشيشان برضو ضد الروس ، وفي سوريا بشتراك الامريكان
> 
> ممكن تفهمني الموضوع ليش ولا عمركو داعيتو للجهاد في فلسطين


يا اخي الفاضل ... ان شاء الله ساجاوب على ردودك و لكن فيها تفاصيل طويله و معقده فاتمنى نخليها يوم ثاني.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Rakan.SA 

خد راحتك، ولا يهمك


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> *hahahahaha best tv interview with irans dogs in iraq *





May a stupid terrorist Rafidi was practicing around him and shot him in his pen***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> That was a sign of despair due to Maliki's marginalisation...he followed Bush directive to the letter...They have an undeniable right to Iraq and you can't change that with a stroke of a pen.
> 
> 
> that's a civil war, loyalty lines are always blurred..


There was no marginalization, in fact Sunnis were over represented, holding many ministries and seats in the parliament than what they actually got in elections. If you actually think that is the reason then you are dead wrong. I suggest you get back to reality. Besides, does marginalization give them the right to attempt genocide against 85% of Iraq's population? 

The problem isn't marginalization or Maliki. It's an ideology. Abu sayaf, boko haram, Alqaeda in yemen, Somal,Ansar bayt al Maqdis, Taliban and tens of other groups. The bombings against Shia didn't start with Maliki and didn't end ep with him. The same people who are responsible for the mass graves during Saddams era again had a chance and carried out the same thing in Tikrit against the 1700 cadets. It's not new. But now they must lay for all their past crimes. No one is going after the innocent. 

What happened to Albu Ajeel was done mostly by another Sunni tribe anyway. The Albu Ajeel not only killed the Shia cadets, but tried to commit genocide against anti-IS tribes. Similar to what happened to the she'etat and Albu nimr in Syria and Anbar.

The Saudi members on here, you are giving really bad impression about your country. You sound like immature school children.



Serpentine said:


> If that ape is a shahid and goes to paradise, I and every other decent human being prefer deepest spots of hell.
> 
> 
> You are fighting no one, don't let the illusion distract you. You create a group and ideologically inspire it, then you fight it, that's indeed something to be laughed at.


There is no point wasting your time with these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Latest map of control. Green and yellow under Iraqi control. Black under IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Alshawi1234 said:


> There is no point wasting your time with these things.


why ?! i can handle debates. you ppl turn it personal and change subjects every time you are cornered.


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

B@KH said:


> they all will be coming to play with saudi soon. and all dogs in saudi will flee too.



Many toys will be waiting for them and if you want to come with them don't be shy to tell us then we can prepare a special toy for you . 

We're very generous.I'm sure they'll enjoy playing in our desert . 

Don't tell me they used to drink much water.If so, there will be many panting dogs.


----------



## Alshawi1234

A unit of 250 sunnis trained and armed by Asaib Ahl Al Haq. 

The evil secterian safawi majoosi rafidhi militia which likes to kill innocent sunni babies and women. 

Iraqi Sunnis join feared Shiite militia to battle IS | GlobalPost

Tikrit is expected to be liberated in a week or two if things go according to plan. 

If not then the terrorists are contained and surrounded in approximately 40% of the city with artillery and airstrikes slowly killing them. 


Tikrit offensive was given 4 weeks, we haven't entered the second week yet so patience is key in the battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> The Saudi members on here, you are giving really bad impression about your country. You sound like immature school children.




I am not a Saudi...You have just insulted me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Iraq Arrests ISIS Advisors, US And Israelis Held*






*A photo from the Golan Heights depicting IDF soldiers conversing with Jabhat al Nusra terrorists.*
TEHRAN – Iraqi Special Forces said they have arrested several ISIL’s foreign military advisors, including American, Israeli and Arab nationals in an operation in Mosul in the Northern parts of the country.

The Iraqi forces said they have retrieved four foreign passports, including those that belonged to American and Israeli nationals and one that belonged to the national of a Persian Gulf Cooperation Council (PGCC) member-state, from ISIL’s military advisors.

The foreign advisors were arrested in a military operation in Tal Abta desert near Mosul city.

Last year, a senior aide to Russian President Vladimir Putin accused Mossad of training ISIL terrorists operating in Iraq and Syria.

Alexander Prokhanov said that Mossad is also likely to have transferred some of its spying experiences to the ISIL leadership, adding that Israel’s military advisors could be assisting the Takfiri terrorists.

Prokhanov said ISIL is a byproduct of US policies in the Middle East.

ISIL is a tool at the hands of the United States. They tell the Europeans that if we (the Americans) do not intervene, ISIL will cause you harm,” he said, adding that Iran and Russia are the prime targets of the ISIL.

“They launched their first terror attack against us just a few days back in Chechnya,” he said, stressing that the ISIL ideology has got nothing to do with the Islam practiced in Iran and some other Muslim countries in the Middle East region.

Prokhanov said the United States and Israel are one and the same when it comes to supporting a terror organization like the ISIL.

This entry was posted in Daily Digest, Foreign Affairs


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> I am not a Saudi...You have just insulted me!


That was meant for rakan and gasoline. A seperated post but it was combined with the other comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Alshawi1234 said:


> That was meant for rakan and gasoline. A seperated post but it was combined with the other comment.


what about me ? sorry but im a bit lazy to go back through the comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sunni fighters from the jaghaifa tribe against IS






Sunni fighters from the Albu nimr fighting against IS





The Albu mahal Sunni tribe against IS





Al Jabara, Sallahiddin provinces largest Sunni tribe mobilizes its members against IS. IS and an alliance of a few smaller tribes tried to commit genocide against the Jabara in the early months of the conflict, now the Jabara are back with larger forces, more weapons and backing by the PMF. A few other tribes also allied with the Jabara in sallahiddin. 











The Obaid tribe. Talks about a possible alliance of Mosuls largest tribes which include shimar and the Obaid. 





Residents of the town of Amirli, which was besieged by IS for over 4 months prepare a convoy of food and aid to the Sunni residents in Sallhiddin province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Saraya Alsalam giving aid to displaced Sunnis 





Hundreds of families return to their town after being liberated, Sallhiddin province. 





Sunni scholars donate blood for anti-IS fighter





Iraqi soldier sees his home for the first time in 8 months in dour, Sallahiddin. 





PMF forces with families of displaced Sunnis. From the shabak brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## B@KH

Rakan.SA said:


> we are waiting.





Gasoline said:


> Many toys will be waiting for them and if you want to come with them don't be shy to tell us then we can prepare a special toy for you .
> 
> We're very generous.I'm sure they'll enjoy playing in our desert .
> 
> Don't tell me they used to drink much water.If so, there will be many panting dogs.



Renting others to die for you 

Saudi pays and usa fights. This will not work for ever.

Rest Assure Pakistan will Never.

The enemies will not be able to Hire Pakistanis to die for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Rakan.SA said:


> you dumb ape this was held in a government bulding. they have those ppl poems in the Parliament. if im not mistaken.
> and talking about schools its enough that arabs are not allowed to study in their own language even balouch.
> what does takfiri mean ? you parrot pick up lines from the media and use it like a fool.
> what about your sick friends comment " If that ape is a shahid and goes to paradise, I and every other decent human being prefer deepest spots of hell. "
> thats what the famous poet said in his poem. it meant something like that
> you are coward thats what you are.
> dont let me bring you proof and show you that they are takfiri not us. you will look like a fool
> 
> 
> go check how many Russians got killed by him. you want me to teach you your own history ?! lol



You stupid, Government building doesn't mean it is taught in Schools, nor it means in Government building all will be 100% pure of any wrong doing. 

And what a sick person you are that now you claim to accept your bogus claim while Arabic is not an official language of Schools in Iran. How many stupid people die when a stupid like you born? You moron, don't you know that Arabic is taught as subject in every Iranian school?

You apes like Ulama day and night calling Iranian Muslims as Majoos in all government building and also from Masjid-e-Nabi and other mosques. Look at your filth first.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

B@KH said:


> Renting others to die for you
> 
> Saudi pays and usa fights. This will not work for ever.
> 
> Rest Assure Pakistan will Never.
> 
> The enemies will not be able to Hire Pakistanis to die for them.


LOL delusional



veg said:


> You stupid, Government building doesn't mean it is taught in Schools, nor it means in Government building all will be 100% pure of any wrong doing.
> 
> And what a sick person you are that now you claim to accept your bogus claim while Arabic is not an official language of Schools in Iran. How many stupid people die when a stupid like you born? You moron, don't you know that Arabic is taught as subject in every Iranian school?
> 
> You apes like Ulama day and night calling Iranian Muslims as Majoos in all government building and also from Masjid-e-Nabi and other mosques. Look at your filth first.


well they got different pillars of islam so they are majoos. and you must be one if you defend anyone who attacks the mother of the muslims sayeda Aishah and say majority of sahaba are kafir and quraan is corrupted and sick fatwa like khomeineis fatwa when he said its ok to sleep with a baby as long as you dont penetrate her. so they deserve to be executed.
go to ahwaz and show me whats happening there in their schools.
as for those poets they were given awards. so go fk your self



Mussana said:


> `Iraqi soldiers posing with Yasir al-Habib's book "al-Faahishah" which accuses `A'ishah (as) of adultery and whatnot...


*even the devil eblees knows those rats are dead and they are going to lose the fight*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veg

Rakan.SA said:


> LOL delusional
> 
> 
> well they got different pillars of islam so they are majoos. and you must be one if you defend anyone who attacks the mother of the muslims sayeda Aishah and say majority of sahaba are kafir and quraan is corrupted and sick fatwa like khomeineis fatwa when he said its ok to sleep with a baby as long as you dont penetrate her. so they deserve to be executed.
> go to ahwaz and show me whats happening there in their schools.



You idiot, when you to give yourself license to do Takfeer of Shias make Halal for you to call them Majoos then why are you crying when they say they will not go in that paradise where Takfiries like you are present?

And slap on your Takfiri Face that Shias (for you Majoos and Kafirs) are doing HAJJ for the Last 14 centuries, and your Salaf of 1400 years never stopped these Majoos/Kafirs to perform Hajj with them. Actually you Takfiri idiot you are Abusing your own Salaf of 1400 years by calling Shia Muslims as Majoos. 

And you Takfiri ape, you should go to Ahwaz and *bring here* what has been taught in Ahwaz that your tail is burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

veg said:


> You idiot, when you to give yourself license to do Takfeer of Shias make Halal for you to call them Majoos then why are you crying when they say they will not go in that paradise where Takfiries like you are present?
> 
> And slap on your Takfiri Face that Shias (for you Majoos and Kafirs) are doing HAJJ for the Last 14 centuries, and your Salaf of 1400 years never stopped these Majoos/Kafirs to perform Hajj with them. Actually you Takfiri idiot you are Abusing your own Salaf of 1400 years by calling Shia Muslims as Majoos.
> 
> And you Takfiri ape, you should go to Ahwaz and *bring here* what has been taught in Ahwaz that your tail is burning.


have a banana and calm down. you @$$ kisser.
1st we dont say all shia are kafer. we say if you believe in A. B. C. then you are kafer. 
meaning the poor taxi driver who knows nothing about this or the truth has nothing to do with their dirty imams and scholars. he is a victim of those devils. 
2nd and most importantly its hard for you to understand fiqh. cuz you dont even know the basics of islam. like the 5 pillars of islam and 6 pillars of faith. dont google its too late. so there is no point to discuss with you matters you dont understand.
3rd who said im crying ?! im happy hes going to hell in shaa Allah. unless he repents and become muslim again thats something else. Allah is merciful. but he also has sever punishment for those who associate partners with him.


----------



## veg

Rakan.SA said:


> have a banana and calm down. you @$$ kisser.
> 1st we dont say all shia are kafer. we say if you believe in A. B. C. then you are kafer.
> meaning the poor taxi driver who knows nothing about this or the truth has nothing to do with their dirty imams and scholars. he is a victim of those devils.
> 2nd and most importantly its hard for you to understand fiqh. cuz you dont even know the basics of islam. like the 5 pillars of islam and 6 pillars of faith. dont google its too late. so there is no point to discuss with you matters you dont understand.
> 3rd who said im crying ?! im happy hes going to hell in shaa Allah. unless he repents and become muslim again thats something else. Allah is merciful. but he also has sever punishment for those who associate partners with him.



You stupid, for the hundreds of years ALL Shias are doing Hajj and none of Salaf of 1400 years ever put any condition that this shia is allowed and this Shia is not while he is kafir. All Shia Ulama and Maraja Karam and millions of Shias have been doing Haj. So why your not stopped them? 
It is clear that this Takfiri EXcuse was first made by the Takfiri Ibn Taymiyyah Zaleel. Earlier too perhaps there existed few Takfiri donkeys too, but remaining almost all Salaf were unanimous that Shias are Muslims and therefore they never stopped any SHIA from performing Hajj, either it way a lay person or Shia Alim. 

Yes, you are crying that Shia said that they will not to go any such Dajjal's Jannah where Takfiries are present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

veg said:


> You stupid, for the hundreds of years ALL Shias are doing Hajj and none of Salaf of 1400 years ever put any condition that this shia is allowed and this Shia is not while he is kafir. All Shia Ulama and Maraja Karam and millions of Shias have been doing Haj. So why your not stopped them?
> It is clear that this Takfiri EXcuse was first made by the Takfiri Ibn Taymiyyah Zaleel. Earlier too perhaps there existed few Takfiri donkeys too, but remaining almost all Salaf were unanimous that Shias are Muslims and therefore they never stopped any SHIA from performing Hajj, either it way a lay person or Shia Alim.
> 
> Yes, you are crying that Shia said that they will not to go any such Dajjal's Jannah where Takfiries are present.


----------



## raptor22

Rakan.SA said:


> have a banana and calm down. you @$$ kisser.
> 1st we dont say all shia are kafer. we say if you believe in A. B. C. then you are kafer.
> meaning the poor taxi driver who knows nothing about this or the truth has nothing to do with their dirty imams and scholars. he is a victim of those devils.
> 2nd and most importantly its hard for you to understand fiqh. cuz you dont even know the basics of islam. like the 5 pillars of islam and 6 pillars of faith. dont google its too late. so there is no point to discuss with you matters you dont understand.
> 3rd who said im crying ?! im happy hes going to hell in shaa Allah. unless he repents and become muslim again thats something else. Allah is merciful. but he also has sever punishment for those who associate partners with him.



What is aferomentoned A.B.C that a Shie believe in that? which make me kafer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Iran backed Saraya al-Khorasani militia officially announces martyrdom of commander Nour Ali al-Yassari killed by IS in Tikrit 3 days ago.*







*Abu-Hossein, senior commander in Kata'ib al-Imam Ali Shiite militia, killed by ISIS in Salah ad-Din province *
*



*


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> *Iran backed Saraya al-Khorasani militia officially announces martyrdom of commander Nour Ali al-Yassari killed by IS in Tikrit 3 days ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Abu-Hossein, senior commander in Kata'ib al-Imam Ali Shiite militia, killed by ISIS in Salah ad-Din province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



وَلا تَحسَبَنَّ الَّذينَ قُتِلوا في سَبيلِ اللَّهِ أَمواتًا ۚ بَل أَحياءٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِم يُرزَقونَ

May they rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## B@KH

Iraqi government forces supported by Shia and Sunni volunteer fighters have managed to clear most parts of the northern city of Tikrit from Takfiri ISIL militants as they press ahead with a major offensive aimed at retaking the strategic city from the terrorists.

PressTV-Iraq clears most of Tikrit from ISIL

It was a 4 week planned operation but will finish earlier.



United said:


> *Iran backed Saraya al-Khorasani militia officially announces martyrdom of commander Nour Ali al-Yassari killed by IS in Tikrit 3 days ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Abu-Hossein, senior commander in Kata'ib al-Imam Ali Shiite militia, killed by ISIS in Salah ad-Din province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RIP for the martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

Flash - Iraq army says coalition strikes needed to take Tikrit - France 24

Salahuddin Ops Command head reportedly requesting Coalition air support for assault on Tikrit Unable to penetrate Tikrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Alshawi1234 said:


> That was meant for rakan and gasoline. A seperated post but it was combined with the other comment.



What we did to you ? or you're just barking like many do*s here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

United said:


> Flash - Iraq army says coalition strikes needed to take Tikrit - France 24
> 
> Salahuddin Ops Command head reportedly requesting Coalition air support for assault on Tikrit Unable to penetrate Tikrit.



This is needed. Very Smart move by the Iraqis. Otherwise tomorrow the coalition will make it shia-sunni war and will igore the Iraqi Sunni enthusiasm as equal to shias in liberating tikrit.

well done.


----------



## monitor

Unconfirmed leaked photos of Chinese -made Wing Loong (Pterodactyl I) armed drones. Huge purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@haman10 @Malik Alashter @1000 @Alshawi1234 etc.











@1000and1night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

American Abrams besides Iranian T-72S (Iranian upgraded version) fighting Daeshi scum .

The crew are from Brave Iraqi Army (May allah be with them)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Shia forces cancelled Tikrit Op, after suffering heavy casualties. IS regained ground surrounding Tikrit and Baiji.

Rumors that Shia troops retreating towards Samarra.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Shia forces cancelled Tikrit Op, after suffering heavy casualties. IS regained ground surrounding Tikrit and Baiji.
> 
> Rumors that Shia troops retreating towards Samarra.



In your wet dreams. 

they didn't suffer from heavy casualties. Actually in terms of casualties, this was one of the most successful operations by Iraqi forces considering scale of operation.

They haven't 'cancelled' the operation, they are just outside Tikrit and it's surrounded from all sides.

The took a wise decision: Not to enter an urban warfare with Daesh terrorists and suicide bombers. For now Iraqi air force and drones will pound Daesh from the air and artillery from the ground to destroy their supplies. They don't have any access to arms coming from outside. To make it short, the plan is to bleed the rats slowly and put a temporary freeze to advances instead of entering a costly urban war. When the remaining vermin are weakened, they'll finish them.

@Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter @1000

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> In your wet dreams.
> 
> they didn't suffer from heavy casualties. Actually in terms of casualties, this was one of the most successful operations by Iraqi forces considering scale of operation.
> 
> They haven't 'cancelled' the operation, they are just outside Tikrit and it's surrounded from all sides.
> 
> The took a wise decision: Not to enter an urban warfare with Daesh terrorists and suicide bombers. For now Iraqi air force and drones will pound Daesh from the air and artillery from the ground to destroy their supplies. They don't have any access to arms coming from outside. To make it short, the plan is to bleed the rats slowly and put a temporary freeze to advances instead of entering a costly urban war. When the remaining vermin are weakened, they'll finish them.
> 
> @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter @1000


It looks like the Chinese drone entered the fight against daesh.



Serpentine said:


> In your wet dreams.
> 
> they didn't suffer from heavy casualties. Actually in terms of casualties, this was one of the most successful operations by Iraqi forces considering scale of operation.
> 
> They haven't 'cancelled' the operation, they are just outside Tikrit and it's surrounded from all sides.
> 
> The took a wise decision: Not to enter an urban warfare with Daesh terrorists and suicide bombers. For now Iraqi air force and drones will pound Daesh from the air and artillery from the ground to destroy their supplies. They don't have any access to arms coming from outside. To make it short, the plan is to bleed the rats slowly and put a temporary freeze to advances instead of entering a costly urban war. When the remaining vermin are weakened, they'll finish them.
> 
> @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter @1000


Ok, why they would retreat if they already drove them into city whre they are beseiged and bleeding plus the choppers pounding them all in all your gangs life is nombered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Malik Alashter said:


> It looks like the Chinese drone entered the fight against daesh.
> 
> 
> Ok, why they would retreat if they already drove them into city whre they are beseiged and bleeding plus the choppers pounding them all in all your gangs life is nombered.


Some are saying that they are waiting for new Anti-bomb squad .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Shaher Anti-material Rifle in service of PMF :








T-72S :






Dehlaviye ATGM :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 @1000and1night @Syrian Lion @Gabriel92

See these pics and tell me : What is the goal of this savagery ? What do these animals want to prove by destroying a thousand-year-old church ? aren't churches holy sites ?

what kind of animal does this things ?

A thousand year old church was destroyed in mousil :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> @Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 @1000and1night @Syrian Lion @Gabriel92
> 
> See these pics and tell me : What is the goal of this savagery ? What do these animals want to prove by destroying a thousand-year-old church ? aren't churches holy sites ?
> 
> what kind of animal does this things ?
> 
> A thousand year old church was destroyed in mousil :


Will you also condemn what IR has done in the past 40 years and what the likes of khalkhali wanted to do? IR hasn't been as extreme, but muslim terrorists have many times destroyed historic monuments and structures and even vandalized Christians and Zoroastrian sites. 

Some examples: destruction of Reza Shah's tomb, vandalism of Bahai temples and outright destruction of their graves (ISIS doesn't respect your religion, you don't respect Bahais), threats to destroy Perspolis by muslim terrorists throughout the past 4 decades and execution of those who engage in conversions to other religions. Very much ISIS like. If you're going to make excuses for these things, don't point fingers at ISIS. 

This is Iran today:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Will you also condemn what IR has done in the past 40 years and what the likes of khalkhali wanted to do? IR hasn't been as extreme, but muslim terrorists have many times destroyed historic monuments and structures and even vandalized Christians and Zoroastrian sites.
> 
> Some examples: destruction of Reza Shah's tomb, vandalism of Bahai temples and outright destruction of their graves (ISIS doesn't respect your religion, you don't respect Bahais), threats to destroy Perspolis by muslim terrorists throughout the past 4 decades and execution of those who engage in conversions to other religions. Very much ISIS like. If you're going to make excuses for these things, don't point fingers at ISIS.
> 
> This is Iran today:


For once in your life STFU and stay on topic .

Bhais are shia version of ISIS . of course no one tolerates terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> For once in your life STFU and stay on topic .
> 
> Bhais are shia version of ISIS . of course no one tolerates terrorists


Just as I thought. 

Typical muslim terrorist. You call them Kafar, they call you Kafar and of course you both think everybody else is also kafar. Kafars are all deserving of death btw. 

death death and more death

And round and round we go. Savagery in the Middle East will be here to stay as long as the likes of you and your sunni counterparts are alive and well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> @Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 @1000and1night @Syrian Lion @Gabriel92
> 
> See these pics and tell me : What is the goal of this savagery ? What do these animals want to prove by destroying a thousand-year-old church ? aren't churches holy sites ?
> 
> what kind of animal does this things ?
> 
> A thousand year old church was destroyed in mousil :




It doesn't surprise me,these savages are destroying everything,mosquees,churchs,museums,cemeteries etc.. this is sad to see decades of history being destroyed in some minutes.
That proves that these savages need to be slaughtered like animals (Oh,this is even an insult to the animals that are better than them),i totally support you in your fight,good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Just as I thought.
> 
> Typical muslim terrorist. You call them Kafar, they call you Kafar and of course you both think everybody else is also kafar. Kafars are all deserving of death btw.
> 
> death death and more death
> 
> And round and round we go. Savagery in the Middle East will be here to stay as long as the likes of you and your sunni counterparts are alive and well.


kore khar dafeye akharete be man migi terrorist ha . man @Daneshmand nistam faghat be kalame "jerk" ektefa konam , jado abadeto mishooram mizaram kafe dastet . ahmagh 

you and your likes are exactly like that terrorist Faggot gay dude which are the passed gas from reza shah's colon .






Since when Iranians destroy churches you fcking retard ? posting 50yr old pics from some gholchomaghs like your father who were in "Mujahedin khalgh" terrorist organization or "toudeh" will definitely not help you 


Abii said:


> Reza Shah's tomb


ok thats what hurts you doesn't it 

Rest in piss .

saddam tomb was also destroyed by Iraqis . thats just what we do 



Mussana said:


> shias are the jews.


Yeah ok , we're all jews .

whats your problem now ? mad cause jews are killing the shyte outta your brothers in Iraq and Syria ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Hope Arab will be establish soon.. why they face so cruelty because they have a worthy minerals


----------



## haman10

Mussana said:


> No problem , just need to remind u from time to time what u really are because some of u tend to deny the great contribution that the great JEW Abdullah Bin Saba had in bringing u into existence.


 No , we'are so jew . no one needs to remind us of that .

Jews don't behead people , Jews don't blow shit up , Jews don't cross 9 yr old kids .

there was no such a person BTW . only mind-farts of some wahhabi terrorists :

Abdullah Ibn Saba Part 1 | A Shi'ite Encyclopedia | Books on Islam and Muslims | Al-Islam.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> kore khar dafeye akharete be man migi terrorist ha . man @Daneshmand nistam faghat be kalame "jerk" ektefa konam , jado abadeto mishooram mizaram kafe dastet . ahmagh
> 
> you and your likes are exactly like that terrorist Faggot gay dude which are the passed gas from reza shah's colon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when Iranians destroy churches you fcking retard ? posting 50yr old pics from some gholchomaghs like your father who were in "Mujahedin khalgh" terrorist organization or "toudeh" will definitely not help you
> 
> ok thats what hurts you doesn't it
> 
> Rest in piss .
> 
> saddam tomb was also destroyed by Iraqis . thats just what we do
> 
> 
> Yeah ok , we're all jews .
> 
> whats your problem now ? mad cause jews are killing the shyte outta your brothers in Iraq and Syria ?


Yawn. You're acting like you haven't said this stuff before. Same old same old. I wanted to show the forum why you're no different than ISIS, I succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> I succeeded


yes you did sweety .

its enough for this session . your next appointment is at 1800 tomorrow .


----------



## flamer84

Snatched from another forum;

*'To Valhalla!': Crack Norwegian 'Punisher' troops sent to Iraq to help take on fanatical ISIS army*





> Dozens of soldiers from a battalion famous for using the emblem of a vicious comic book avenger to strike fear into the enemy in Afghanistan are heading to Iraq with ISIS in their sights.
> The Telemark Battalion is an elite mechanised infantry unit of the Norwegian Army which has been involved in the fight against the Taliban as part of the NATO-led security mission since 2003.
> Around 50 soldiers from Telemark will be heading to the city of Irbil in northern Iraq to train Kurdish forces to help them in their fight against Islamic State, the Norwegian ministry of defence has confirmed. It is thought the mission will begin in early April.
> Some instructors will also be sent to the Iraqi capital Baghdad in the hopes of stemming an insurgency which now controls large tracts of northern Iraq and Syria.
> The Telemark Battalion attracted headlines in 2010 when reports emerged some of its soldiers were spray-painting the Punisher symbol on houses and property belonging to Afghans suspected of being members of the Taliban.








> Following Olsson's death a video emerged of company commander Major Rune Wenneberg firing up his troops with a rousing battle cry name-checking Valahalla, the mystical hall of Norse mythology where specially chosen warriors go after they've been killed in combat.
> During the footage Wenneberg reportedly cries: 'You are the predator. Taliban is the prey. To Valhalla!', as his troops punch their weapons in the air in support.










@Gabriel92 @SvenSvensonov @Nihonjin1051 ...i think i like these guys,i'm surprised they weren't called racists,lol.

Crack Norwegian Punisher troops to help train Kurds to take on ISIS in Iraq | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Gabriel92 said:


> It doesn't surprise me,these savages are destroying everything,mosquees,churchs,museums,cemeteries etc.. this is sad to see decades of history being destroyed in some minutes.
> That proves that these savages need to be slaughtered like animals (Oh,this is even an insult to the animals that are better than them),i totally support you in your fight,good luck.


A citizen of a country who's savagery in unmatchable, giving a discourse on savagery...France is behind that savagery in Syria...and fighting it in Iraq? Don't you see the irony here?



flamer84 said:


> Snatched from another forum;
> 
> *'To Valhalla!': Crack Norwegian 'Punisher' troops sent to Iraq to help take on fanatical ISIS army*
> 
> Crack Norwegian Punisher troops to help train Kurds to take on ISIS in Iraq | Daily Mail Online



All it is missing are the Romanian choc troops! Oh, I forgot...They are all in England, siphoning the last pennies in England social system before the piggy bank is closed for good..


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> I know accepting and denying Abdullah Bin Saba depends on the jewish authors mood and how can u be any different from them. BTW be awared for future that no shia having the tiniest brain denies his existance any more as any one who did so was taken to shreds by muslim scholars and historians . Infact some shia historians too have come out very strongly against this attempt by the shias to deny his existance.
> i quote
> 
> `Ali Aal-Muhsin ;
> [What is popular among Shia scholars -including Kashif al-Ghata’- is that they believe in the existence of Ibn Saba’, who claimed divinity for Ameer-ul-Mu’mineen (as) so he burned him with fire along with his followers. This is known to anyone who searches in the books of Rijal and checks their condition.
> 
> On the other hand, some of their scholars view Ibn Saba’ as a blessing, such as Shaykh Muhammad `Ali al-Mu`allim , student of Ayatullah Muhammad al-Muraghi, he says in his book “`Abdullah ibn Saba’ al-Haqiqah al-Majhoulah” pg.62:
> 
> [Everything Ibn Saba’ preached is truth, and it is the belief of Imami Shia, except his saying: “There were a thousand prophets and every prophet had a Wasi” because the narrations coming from the path of Ahlul-Bayt declare that prophets were more than a thousand.
> Nothing from which Ibn Saba’ mentioned shows signs of Ghulu or extremism, rather it appears that he was a Shia who belonged to Ahlul-Bayt and was loyal to Ameer-ul-Mu’mineen and disowned his enemies.]
> 
> Spare me the pleasure of making a fool of u every time u comment.




*1)*
"Shia" came to be used referring to the followers of Ali. In fact, even in the Prophet's day, several noted companions were called Shias. Hafiz Abu Hatim Razi, in his Az-Zainat, which he compiled for clarifying the meanings of certain words and phrases current among scholars, says that the first new word that came into general acceptance in Islam in the days of the Prophet was "Shia." The word was applied to four prominent companions: Abu Dharr Ghifari, Salman Farsi, Miqdad bin Aswad Kindi, and Ammar Yasir. Many more hadith were quoted in support of the same point. Now it is for you to consider how it was possible that during the time of the Prophet four of his chief companions were called Shia. If the Prophet thought it was innovation, why didn't he forbid the people to use it? The fact is that people had heard from the Prophet himself that the followers (Shias) of Ali were the inhabitants of Heaven. They were proud of it and openly called themselves Shias.​
*2)*
*SHIA'ISM COMPARED TO FOUR SCHOOLS OF LAW *

Only a few nights ago you called the Shia sect "political," and said that since it did not exist during the Prophet's time - that it came into being during Uthman's caliphate - it was unlawful to follow it. The night before last we proved that Shia'ism was founded in the time of the Prophet on his own instructions. The chief of the Shias, the Commander of the Faithful, Ali, was brought up and trained by the Prophet from early childhood and received his religious knowledge from him. According to the records in your own authentic books, the Holy Prophet called him the Gate of Knowledge. He explicitly said: "Obedience to Ali is obedience to me, and disobedience to Ali is disobedience to me." In a gathering of 70,000 people, he appointed him Amir and caliph and ordered all Muslims, including Umar and Abu Bak r, to pay allegiance to him.But it is not known how your four schools of law came to be established, nor which of the four Imams saw the Prophet nor whether any authorization has been reported from the Prophet about them so as to explain why Muslims should be forced to follow them. Without any compelling reason you follow your elders and offer nothing to authorize their Imamate except that they were great mujtahids, men of learning and piety. But, if these qualities are present to the highest degree in the progeny of the Prophet, then isn't it obligatory for us to follow them? Are these schools of law, which have no link with the Prophet, innovations, or is that sect founded by the Prophet and led by his descendant an innovation? In the same way, there are the other eleven Imams about whom there are separate hadith showing that they are the equals of the Holy Qur'an. In the Hadith-e-Thaqalain it is clearly stated that "Whoever is attached to these two is rescued, and whosoever stays away from them is lost." In the Hadith-e-Safina the Prophet said: "Whosoever keeps aloof from them is drowned and lost." Ibn Hajar in Sawa'iq (Bab-e- Wasiyyatu'n-Nabi, page 135), quotes a hadith from the Prophet saying that: "The Qur'an and my progeny are my Trusts; if you keep yourselves attached to these two, never shall you go astray." In support of this, Ibn Hajar quotes another hadith from the Prophet about the Holy Qur'an and his purified progeny: "Do not go beyond the bounds of the Qur'an and my progeny; do not neglect them. Otherwise, you will be destroyed. And do not teach my descendants since they know more than you do."

PESHAWAR NIGHTS


Code:


http://islamicmobility.com/pdf/PESHAWAR%20NIGHTS%20Part%201.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> A citizen of a country who's savagery in unmatchable, giving a discourse on savagery...France is behind that savagery in Syria...and fighting it in Iraq? Don't you see the irony here?
> 
> 
> 
> All it is missing are the Romanian choc troops! Oh, I forgot...They are all in England, siphoning the last pennies in England social system before the piggy bank is closed for good..





It always cracks me up when you,a citizen of the cesspool of the world Algeria ,whose immigrant citizens are coralled in slums in France like cattle,whose per capita income is half as that of Romania despite having huge resources of gas/oil comes here to throw mud at others.

Don't worry ,Romanian soldiers were in Iraq and Afghanistan and earmed high praises for their profesionalism.Unlike the Algerian peasants they didn't kill hundreds of innocents .See your intervention on the latest rafinery fiasco or how thousands of civilians were massacred by their own state troops in the civil war.

Oh,and the best of the best...i give you Algeria on the Global Innovation Index....*5th from the bottom,only above Togo,Madagascar,Sudan,Yemen.*





Algeria NAWA UM 23.1 138 31.6 112 14.6 141 0.4 141



Togo SSF LI 23.0 139 29.5 122 16.5 137 0.5 132



Madagascar SSF LI 22.9 140 28.8 123 17.0 135 0.5 128



Sudan SSF LM 19.8 141 26.5 136 13.1 142 0.4 138



Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Tikrit assault was so far a big fail. Small, thin encircled town with lightly armed militia inside, over 700 killed and no results. Iranian generals know only two tactics: human wave and barrel bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Tikrit assault was so far a big fail. Small, thin encircled town with lightly armed militia inside, over 700 killed and no results. Iranian generals know only two tactics: human wave and barrel bomb.



I always know when you trash talk about something, a good thing is actually happening.

What's your source about 700 killed? Just prove it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I always know when you trash talk about something, a good thing is actually happening.
> 
> What's your source about 700 killed? Just prove it..


*Iraqi offensive for Tikrit stalls as casualties mount*




Mourners in Najaf chant slogans against the Islamic State during a funeral procession March 11 for members of the Shiite group Asaib Ahl al-Haq who were killed while fighting the militants in Tikrit. (Jaber al-Helo/AP)
By Loveday Morris March 16 at 5:49 PM
NAJAF, Iraq — Iraqi forces’ operation to retake the city of Tikrit has stalled as troops suffer heavy casualties at the hands of Islamic State militants, raising concerns about whether the pro-government fighters are ready for major offensives.

After two days of little activity on the battlefield, Iraq’s interior minister, Mohammed al-Ghabban, confirmed Monday that the offensive has “temporarily stopped.” The steady flow of coffins arriving in Iraq’s Shiite holy city of Najaf suggests a reason for the pause; cemetery workers say as many as *60 war dead have been arriving each day*.

Since last week, Iraqi forces have hemmed in the Sunni militants in Tikrit, claiming control of the majority of the former Islamic State stronghold. But the operation has come at a cost, with soldiers saying the fight has been tougher than expected. As the momentum has slowed, some *Iraqi officials have begun to publicly call for U.S.-led air support.*

Iraqi offensive for Tikrit stalls as casualties mount - The Washington Post

Assault lasts over two weeks already, u can make calculations alone. Well thats same generals who lost half million people but failed to take Basra. When CC took it in one week with minor casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> Tikrit assault was so far a big fail. Small, thin encircled town with lightly armed militia inside, over 700 killed and no results. Iranian generals know only two tactics: human wave and barrel bomb.




In your hate for Iran you're falling in the ISIS supporting category.Not cool mate,not cool at all.Huge respect for the men fighting ISIS,be they Sunni,Shias,Christians,Arabs or Iranians.This kind of mocking to their losses is unacceptable!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 500

flamer84 said:


> In your hate for Iran you're falling in the ISIS supporting category.Not cool mate,not cool at all.Huge respect for the men fighting ISIS,be they Sunni,Shias,Christians,Arabs or Iranians.This kind of mocking to their losses is unacceptable!


I dont see a single reason how Assad aka Iran who poison and starve kids is better than IS. I think Sunni Arabs in Iraq need to get a wide autonomy just like Kurds. Bombing them to submission is not a solution.

3:25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> I dont see a single reason how Assad aka Iran who poison and starve kids is better than IS. I think Sunni Arabs in Iraq need to get a wide autonomy just like Kurds. *Bombing them to submission is not a solution*.
> 
> 3:25



Now,now,...he without sin shall cast the first stone.We can both agree that an Israeli isn't exactly the best advocate for this on account of,you know...the flatenning of Gaza .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

500 said:


> I dont see a single reason how Assad aka Iran who poison and starve kids is better than IS. I think Sunni Arabs in Iraq need to get a wide autonomy just like Kurds. Bombing them to submission is not a solution.
> 
> 3:25



Well, i think even if the Shia forces manages Sunnis into submission, things will be like before the ISIS appeared. Bombings in mosques, market places, claiming hundreds of lives in each month.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I dont see a single reason how Assad aka Iran who poison and starve kids is better than IS. I think Sunni Arabs in Iraq need to get a wide autonomy just like Kurds. Bombing them to submission is not a solution.


And just give us one single reason that Israel is any different than ISIS and Nusra.

You are the same guy who brought excuse for every single civilian casualty in Gaza after you savagely flattened it. How's that for a go my dear Hasbara?



500 said:


> *Iraqi offensive for Tikrit stalls as casualties mount*
> 
> Mourners in Najaf chant slogans against the Islamic State during a funeral procession March 11 for members of the Shiite group Asaib Ahl al-Haq who were killed while fighting the militants in Tikrit. (Jaber al-Helo/AP)
> By Loveday Morris March 16 at 5:49 PM
> NAJAF, Iraq — Iraqi forces’ operation to retake the city of Tikrit has stalled as troops suffer heavy casualties at the hands of Islamic State militants, raising concerns about whether the pro-government fighters are ready for major offensives.
> 
> After two days of little activity on the battlefield, Iraq’s interior minister, Mohammed al-Ghabban, confirmed Monday that the offensive has “temporarily stopped.” The steady flow of coffins arriving in Iraq’s Shiite holy city of Najaf suggests a reason for the pause; cemetery workers say as many as *60 war dead have been arriving each day*.
> 
> Since last week, Iraqi forces have hemmed in the Sunni militants in Tikrit, claiming control of the majority of the former Islamic State stronghold. But the operation has come at a cost, with soldiers saying the fight has been tougher than expected. As the momentum has slowed, some *Iraqi officials have begun to publicly call for U.S.-led air support.*
> 
> Iraqi offensive for Tikrit stalls as casualties mount - The Washington Post
> 
> Assault lasts over two weeks already, u can make calculations alone. Well thats same generals who lost half million people but failed to take Basra. When CC took it in one week with minor casualties.



That is not a 'proof'. A random unnamed anonymous worker in a cemetery has given a random number, you basically didn't prove crap.
And about taking Basra.

Fact 1: Iran was fully isolated from major arms suppliers while Iraq recieved billions of dollars of money and weapons from more than 20 countries, including USSR, Europe and US and Gulfis.

Fact 2: Total number of Iran's war casualties, civilian or military and including those missing in action in a* period of 8 years* is 190,672. All of the names and data are recorded and monitored constantly. Another organization estimated the number to be around 210,000 previously (assuming the big number of those still missing in action), but the new statistics are proved to be more reliable. We don't hide one single known casualty of our war and families of the martyrs are respected and supported greatly, there is absolutely no confirmed hidden war casualties.



> This year, the Organization for Safe-keeping and Publishing the Values of the Holy Defense, created after the war and operating under the supervision of the Iranian armed forces, reported, “During the war, 217,000 military personnel, 2,130,000 members of the Basij and 200,000 members of the Sepah [Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps] and police forces defended the country against the enemy.”



According to the organization's figures, 190,000 Iranian “fighters” were killed and 672,000 were injured. A notable number of those wounded were injured by chemical weapons and eventually lost their lives later on, after the war. Their suffering continues to this day.


All of those bs claims about nearly one million Iranian and Iraqi casualties have no base. Iraq's casualty was also between 180,000-200,000 and not 500,000.
A very small part of that casualty was devoted to advance in Iraq's territory. Most of the forces martyred driving Iraqis out of Iran. And by comparing U.S attack on Iraq with Iran-Iraq war, you just showed your intellectual capability.
And since you brought up the example:

*Israel with second highest military spending per capita in the world*, has failed to destroy Hamas with crappy Grad rockets, lack of heavy weapons and advanced equipment. It only managed in savagely and hysterically killing of civilians in Gaza and targeting children playing on beach with missiles. That's the true capability of the den of spider called Israel, as Nasrallah described accurately. Not to forget huge support and charity money it receives from the west.

So before embarrassing yourself again by coming up with such bull crap, learn to study more about the subject you are blabbering about.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And just give us one single reason that Israel is any different than ISIS and Nusra.


You must be kidding. Israel is the most tolerant to minorities and free country in Middle East.








> You are the same guy who brought excuse for every single civilian casualty in Gaza after you savagely flattened it.


No one "flattened" Gaza. As I showed before all that destruction from one spot in Sajaiya.








> How's that for a go my dear Hasbara?


Every time u lose argument cry "Hasbara" 



> That is not a 'proof'. A random unnamed anonymous worker in a cemetery has given a random number, you basically didn't prove crap.


Washington Post is reliable source. Plus fact that offensive got stuck is very telling.

And about taking Basra.



> Fact 1: Iran was fully isolated from major arms suppliers while Iraq recieved billions of dollars of money and weapons from more than 20 countries, including USSR, Europe and US and Gulfis.


Iran had 4th generation F-14 jets vs crappy Iraqi Migs.  And Iran got massive aid from Syria and tadam... *Israel*.



> Fact 2: Total number of Iran's war casualties, civilian or military and including those missing in action in a* period of 8 years* is 190,672.


Less than 24 K a year? Good story, maybe someone even will believe it.



> *Israel with second highest military spending per capita in the world*,


Dont know what per capita has to do with anything? Brunei spends per capita 10 times more than China, so it must be much stronger 



> has failed to destroy Hamas with crappy Grad rockets


We totally crushed ur beloved Hamas terrorists in West Bank. We are not interested to stay in Gaza. If we destroy Hamas then IS or some other shyt will come there instead. Whats the point? 



flamer84 said:


> Now,now,...he without sin shall cast the first stone.We can both agree that an Israeli isn't exactly the best advocate for this on account of,you know...the flatenning of Gaza .


No one "flattened" Gaza. And we are not interested to conquer or rule Gaza. All we want from them that they wont fire rockets at us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> All we want from them that they wont fire rockets at us.



I'm pretty sure the Iraqis want the the same in their country.Well,plus such little details as not wanting to get beheaded,set on fire while being alive,their women not raped or sold as slaves,etc,etc.You know,all those little details ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You must be kidding. Israel is the most tolerant to minorities and free country in Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> No one "flattened" Gaza. As I showed before all that destruction from one spot in Sajaiya.
> 
> Every time u lose argument cry "Hasbara"
> 
> 
> Washington Post is reliable source. Plus fact that offensive got stuck is very telling.
> 
> And about taking Basra.
> 
> 
> Iran had 4th generation F-14 jets vs crappy Iraqi Migs.  And Iran got massive aid from Syria and tadam... *Israel*.
> 
> 
> Less than 24 K a year? Good story, maybe someone even will believe it.
> 
> 
> Dont know what per capita has to do with anything? Brunei spends per capita 10 times more than China, so it must be much stronger
> 
> 
> We totally crushed ur beloved Hamas terrorists in West Bank. We are not interested to stay in Gaza. If we destroy Hamas then IS or some other shyt will come there instead. Whats the point?
> 
> 
> No one "flattened" Gaza. And we are not interested to conquer or rule Gaza. All we want from them that they wont fire rockets at us.



Your usual tactics.

Yes that number about war casualties is true and no one cares if you don't believe it.

About Tikrit offensive, it isn't stuck, they are planning strategies to take the city with minimal casualties, they don't want to enter a costly urban war.After all, as an Israeli, you should be aware of that. Your top commandos got their arses handed to them in Gaza in urban warfare while your airforce was bombing Gazans bat shit crazy.

The plan is to bleed Daesh in the city slowly by launching air strikes to weaken them to deplete their equipment, then launching the attack to capture it.



500 said:


> Iran had 4th generation F-14 jets vs crappy Iraqi Migs.  And Iran got massive aid from Syria and tadam... *Israel*.



And that's why Iran's air force kill ratio compared to Iraqis was more than 5:1. Our air force did its job excellent, while it was suffering from lack of spare parts and sanctions, not to mention lack of equipment for ground troops which was so severe. We didn't receive anything 'massive' from any country compared to very very huge amount of weapons sold to Iraq and endless amounts of money.

You just lie to win an argument Hasbara, don't get offended because you are one of them. But lying won't get you anywhere, you just keep embarrassing yourself.


And btw. you cheering on death of Iraqi soldiers fighting Daesh shows exactly my previous stance: That Israel and ISIS are just the same, different in names and faces only. The same way you cheer for Nusra terrorists in Syria and it's a bit funny when you justify supporting Daesh by bringing Iran and Assad in, you are just 2 sides of the same coin, other members here also threw that in your face.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> A citizen of a country who's savagery in unmatchable, giving a discourse on savagery...France is behind that savagery in Syria...and fighting it in Iraq? Don't you see the irony here?
> 
> 
> 
> All it is missing are the Romanian choc troops! Oh, I forgot...They are all in England, siphoning the last pennies in England social system before the piggy bank is closed for good..


A Berberian is calling French savages.


----------



## Alshawi1234

500 said:


> Tikrit assault was so far a big fail. Small, thin encircled town with lightly armed militia inside, over 700 killed and no results. Iranian generals know only two tactics: human wave and barrel bomb.


Are you kidding me. Get your facts straigh first, the operation was for the entire sallahidding province and is planned over a few weeks, and another few weeks existention to take areas in Kirkuk. 

For far the PMF liberated 7000 square KM's, including 4 major towns and over 100 villages and settlements. They besieged IS in a very small area and have taken away their ability to launch offensives. That is certainly not a failure by any means. 

Patience is key, the PMF have eniugh forces to storm and take over the city, but they don't want mass casualties. 

Casualties are expected in every battle, the casualties didn't go for a stalemate. IS casualties are even high but go unreported. We are in a full scale war, everyday 40-80 iraq fighters die to defend this nation, but again we have been through wars before and that didn't break us. The Iran-Iraq war took over 500k casualties, and we give the casualties needed to win this war which is much more important battle which Iraqis see as a just cause. 

The Sallahiddin operations are expected to have more than 1500 casualties, nothing come free. Falujah took a few weeks and more than 100 casualties until the Americans cleared it, and that was with extensive air support and the destruction of the city. 

The Iraqi forces are still planning the Tikrit offensive, just because it was put in hold for a few days doesn't mean it will not happen.



Sinan said:


> Well, i think even if the Shia forces manages Sunnis into submission, things will be like before the ISIS appeared. Bombings in mosques, market places, claiming hundreds of lives in each month.


This time it's kind if different, these cities are undergoing a civilian filtration op. Before more if the terrorists were undercover, when IS came all the pro-is were exposed, now the PMF is entering these areas along with the anti-IS population to identify each and every person who was with IS, they know their names and where they live.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

500 said:


> Tikrit assault was so far a big fail. Small, thin encircled town with lightly armed militia inside, *over 700 killed *and no results. Iranian generals know only two tactics: human wave and barrel bomb.



Source please


----------



## Alshawi1234

A more realistic number would be 500 for the entire sallahiddin offensive, but againt sallahiddin is expected to cost 1500-2500 casualties before it's liberation 

Diyala took 550 dead before it was liberated, but once it was liberated, terrorists attacks dropped by 95% and IS lost the ability to carry out operations in the province. The majority of IS members either fled to sallahiddin or Hawijah in Kirkuk, while hundreds were eventually captured and executed or simply killed in battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Heres an accurate overview. The Iraqi forces are currently held up in Tikrit which is awaiting a. Major battle.

Once Tikrit is dealt with the forces will advance in to steady and swift operation to capture the rest of Sallahiddin province. The only major battle after Tikrit will be around Baiji, Hawija in Kirkuk and sharqat, which is south of Nineveh province. All the other dark areas in the map need no more than a week or two to be liberated by the PMF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The plan is to bleed Daesh in the city slowly by launching air strikes to weaken them to deplete their equipment, then launching the attack to capture it.


Thats what I am saying. They failed human wave (same as Iranian planned human wave in north Aleppo), so now they will bomb it to oblivion. 



> And that's why Iran's air force kill ratio compared to Iraqis was more than 5:1. Our air force did its job excellent


If they did job excellent Iran would easily win just like CC, but instead they got a bloodbath.



> And btw. you cheering on death of Iraqi soldiers fighting Daesh shows exactly my previous stance


Majority who fight there are Iranian backed terrorist sectarian militias:

_Gen. Martin E. Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, acknowledged Wednesday that *Iranian-backed Shiite militia forces “dramatically” outnumbered Iraqi military and Sunni volunteer forces participating in the Tikrit operation.* He said the pro-government side included about 1,000 Sunni tribal members, a brigade of 3,000 Iraqi troops, several hundred Iraqi military counterterrorism forces, and “approximately 20,000 of the popular mobilization force, which are the Shia militia.”_

Iraqi forces break militants’ hold on Tikrit in major battle against Islamic State - The Washington Post

I have little simpacy to Iraqi army which fly Hezbollah flags as well. 



> That Israel and ISIS are just the same, different in names and faces only.


U We saw pics of Iranian sectarian militias *beheading, torturing and throwing people from buildings*, just like IS. 

Both *IS and Hezbollah* (Lebanese, Syrian, Iraqi) are *sectarian terrorist militias*. No difference whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> I dont see a single reason how Assad aka Iran who poison and starve kids is better than IS. I think Sunni Arabs in Iraq need to get a wide autonomy just like Kurds. Bombing them to submission is not a solution.
> 
> 3:25


Make no mistake about there will be no sectarian state neither in Iraq nor Syria.


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> A Berberian is calling French savages.


We could call them stone age dwellers, but the Arabs have already bought the name...


----------



## Ceylal

IRGC officer in Iraq on a M1A1 tank..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> Make no mistake There will be an Islamic State replacing a present day Shia state in Iraq and Syria.



Whatever Syrian and Iraqi people decide will rule them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> Make no mistake
> There will be an Islamic State replacing a present day Shia state in Iraq and Syria.



If what IS presents is real Islam, then Iraqis, Syrians and every decent human being shall piss on that 'Islam'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mussana said:


> Make no mistake
> There will be an Islamic State replacing a present day Shia state in Iraq and Syria.



You probably can't even make simple choices at home, yet you come here and try to decide to appoint governments and leaders. 

If you love them so much why don't you go join Taliban? Why not create in your country before trying to implemented on others who have different language and culture and have totally different views. 

Make no mistake, no kharijate state will rise in the land of Ali. 

Dawla al ijram, fania wa tatabadad. 
( the state of crime is leaving and breaking up) 

No go bomb yourself in a desert.



500 said:


> Thats what I am saying. They failed human wave (same as Iranian planned human wave in north Aleppo), so now they will bomb it to oblivion.
> 
> 
> If they did job excellent Iran would easily win just like CC, but instead they got a bloodbath.
> 
> 
> Majority who fight there are Iranian backed terrorist sectarian militias:
> 
> _Gen. Martin E. Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, acknowledged Wednesday that *Iranian-backed Shiite militia forces “dramatically” outnumbered Iraqi military and Sunni volunteer forces participating in the Tikrit operation.* He said the pro-government side included about 1,000 Sunni tribal members, a brigade of 3,000 Iraqi troops, several hundred Iraqi military counterterrorism forces, and “approximately 20,000 of the popular mobilization force, which are the Shia militia.”_
> 
> Iraqi forces break militants’ hold on Tikrit in major battle against Islamic State - The Washington Post
> 
> I have little simpacy to Iraqi army which fly Hezbollah flags as well.
> 
> 
> U We saw pics of Iranian sectarian militias *beheading, torturing and throwing people from buildings*, just like IS.
> 
> Both *IS and Hezbollah* (Lebanese, Syrian, Iraqi) are *sectarian terrorist militias*. No difference whatsoever.



Hezbollah is staying to take care of genocidal freaks like Israel and IS and everyone who follows their line. 

Crying about "human rights" meanwhile Israel managed to kill 2000 civiians a couple weeks. The war that the PMF is engaged in has the lowest civilian casualties rates in any international conflict, you are in no position to be preaching anyway. 

This is a complicated war, it is offensive not defensive. It is in "hostile" territory. And the number of forces are spread out in the entire province as well as Kirkuk and the forces coming from Diyala. 

Israel couldn't have done a better job.

The majority of who are fighting are actually Angels sent to get rid of IS. A victory will be achieved at all costs. 

No one is asking for your approval or sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> You probably can't even make simple choices at home, yet you come here and try to decide to appoint governments and leaders.
> 
> If you love them so much why don't you go join Taliban? Why not create in your country before trying to implemented on others who have different language and culture and have totally different views.
> 
> Make no mistake, no kharijate state will rise in the land of Ali.
> 
> Dawla al ijram, fania wa tatabadad.
> ( the state of crime is leaving and breaking up)
> 
> No go bomb yourself in a desert.
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is staying to take care of genocidal freaks like Israel and IS and everyone who follows their line.
> 
> Crying about "human rights" meanwhile Israel managed to kill 2000 civiians a couple weeks. The war that the PMF is engaged in has the lowest civilian casualties rates in any international conflict, you are in no position to be preaching anyway.
> 
> This is a complicated war, it is offensive not defensive. It is in "hostile" territory. And the number of forces are spread out in the entire province as well as Kirkuk and the forces coming from Diyala.
> 
> Israel couldn't have done a better job.
> 
> The majority of who are fighting are actually Angels sent to get rid of IS. A victory will be achieved at all costs.
> 
> No one is asking for your approval or sympathy.


Add to that the undefeatale israeli army held at the borders of Gaza with all their hardwares and softwares and their superior training.

at the other side Iraqis with a little bit of fast course training with less than 5% of the isrealis hardware they managed to defeat daesh with it's supporters and they are in bay have no way to escape.

@500 imagine if we have all your power and support from the west what would we do to these rats!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

-----

Latest updates.

PMF liberate 3 villages and enter the village of Bashir. Bashir, where the neighboring pro-IS towns entered and attempted to commit a genocide against the local population, tens were killed in the process.

Now the PMF is back to punish all those who took part in the killing. They know them by names, they were their neighbours. The humans rights organizations and anti-PMF devils could bark all they want. 


> Askar Hassan of the Shiite Turkmen village of Brawawchli said the attack began around midday June 17, when many of the town’s residents were napping in the heat. First, shells began to crash into the village. Then he heard gunfire. Hassan grabbed his family and bolted into a nearby field of date palms.
> 
> As they ran, a group of men sprayed the fleeing villagers with bullets.
> 
> Hassan said he saw his cousin drop from a gunshot before he felt a bullet pierce his own side, sending him to the ground. “Pretend to be dead,” he told his wife and four children as they fell around him. Two of the children had also been shot, he said.
> 
> Within moments, the militants had reached them. “God is great!” they shouted, but they moved past his family members, who were lying still, Hassan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> For the moment it seems the decisions of the Iraqis and the Syrians are being taken by the rawafid Iranians.



NO you can step in and help your Iraqi and Syrian brothers to remove terrorists from their lands, no one will ask you why. btw when ISIS was marching towards Baghdad and Iraqi Kurdistan unlike some countries that were happy about that the first who came to their aid was Iran, the same for Syria.
Undoubtedly Iran will continue its war against terrorism and their supporter in the region till there will be no more Takfiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> And as regards to kharajite , none is a kharajite among the muslims


You are kharjiite no doubt but your little brain that is smaller than lentil can't understand it neither accept it.



Mussana said:


> What is a Takfiri?


Ignorant yet want to debate that's what kept you behind the nations go learn then come debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

GBU-28 said:


> I don't know why the Iranis are walking about with their chests puffed out.
> 
> Were it not for American bombardments in Iraq, the Iranis would still be standing in the same spot they started from.
> 
> You can thank America for your progress.


Oh you wish. Iraq's most important achievements in fight against Daesh came without one single airstrike from Americans. They are mostly bombing northern Iraq and Kurdish areas. What you just said came out of desperation.



Mussana said:


> Yes it is a common excuse from rawafid shias that those who retreated were Sunni without ever providing an iota of proof for the same. Infact the Mosul residents were fed up with the army units was because of the inhuman behaviour and had they been sunni they would not have had that behaviour towards their fellow muslims.
> As regards to getting struck , well the shias must be more than thankful to the Americans for that because without that borrowed manhood , they would have been history by now.
> 
> As regards to killing us, change ur wet pants . They are still oozing the piss u couldn't control.



They were fed up with the army? Let them enjoy the life under Daesh, I heard they are very happy with it. Enjoying daily beheading ceremonies, crucifixions and hangings. 

Do you have any proof that those who fled from Mosul were Shias? Just present it because you were the one who claimed that first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Oh you wish. Iraq's most important achievements in fight against Daesh came without one single airstrike from Americans. They are mostly bombing northern Iraq and Kurdish areas. What you just said came out of desperation.



Am I correct in assuming you deleted my post?

I don't see it in the thread.

If so, could you please explain why you're abusing your moderator privileges by removing posts that don't break the rules but criticise Iran?


----------



## MoshteAhani

GBU-28 said:


> Am I correct in assuming you deleted my post?
> 
> I don't see it in the thread.
> 
> If so, could you please explain why you're abusing your moderator privileges by removing posts that don't break the rules but criticise Iran?



Why should you even criticise Iran you bozo ? There was massive terrorist attacks on 2 of Irans allies and you expect Iran to do nothing about it ? 

America isnt doing any $hit. If they were serious they would carry out 24 hours a day for 7 days airstrikes. Whenever Shia militias were involved in liberating any area the Americans either backed out completely or supported with very little airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

GBU-28 said:


> Am I correct in assuming you deleted my post?
> 
> I don't see it in the thread.
> 
> If so, could you please explain why you're abusing your moderator privileges by removing posts that don't break the rules but criticise Iran?



It was in Syrian thread, but since it was off topic, I answered here. Check again before accusing others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> It was in Syrian thread, but since it was off topic, I answered here. Check again before accusing others.


Apologies, but you shouldn't be answering posts from different threads, as it's confusing.

Anyway, thanks for clarifying.



MoshteAhani said:


> Why should you even criticise Iran you bozo ? There was massive terrorist attacks on 2 of Irans allies and you expect Iran to do nothing about it ?
> 
> America isnt doing any $hit. If they were serious they would carry out 24 hours a day for 7 days airstrikes. Whenever Shia militias were involved in liberating any area the Americans either backed out completely or supported with very little airstrikes.


America basically stopped ISIS taking Kobane and stopped them reaching Baghdad.

You should be kissing their feet.

I'm sure they're trying to balance out the air campaign and not being a recruitment drive for more ISIS. i.e if America goes all out and bombs 24/7, there will be lots of deaths and civilians too. This will be the best recruitment drive for more ISIS to join.

Same if Israel gets involved. There will be 10,000 new recruits every week.

Best to keep it more targeted and lower level.


----------



## Ceylal

GBU-28 said:


> America basically stopped ISIS taking Kobane and stopped them reaching Baghdad.


It was all kurds...No America , no Amar Bouzouar..It was a kurdish victory.



> You should be kissing their feet.


You forgot..Iran is not Morocco..and Iranians are hardly Moroccans..



> I'm sure they're trying to balance out the air campaign and not being a recruitment drive for more ISIS. i.e if America goes all out and bombs 24/7, there will be lots of deaths and civilians too. This will be the best recruitment drive for more ISIS to join.


No they didn't..



> Same if Israel gets involved. There will be 10,000 new recruits every week.


Among all the involved, Israel is present and active..didn't change that much the balance on the battlefield..


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> [The high religious reference of Najaf represented by `Ali Sistani has rejected on Friday, the statements made by the adviser of the Iranian president on religious affairs and minorities `Ali Younusi, who had described his country as: *"An empire like it was before and Baghdad is its capital."* It (Sistani's office) also emphasized on preserving the identity and independence of `Iraq.]
> 
> 
> Source: السيستاني رداً على يونسي: نرحب باي مساعدة ولا يعني هذا تنازل عن هويتنا واستقلالنا


That's our leader right there answer your concern about Ali yuonusi. End of the story back to topic.

But, what your government did to Iraq to keep it's identety and its unity? Yes pouring gas on fire to keep it flaming the deal is that they never end any ambasador to Baghdad yet they scream Iraq went to Iran for free!!!!.
What a fouking devil their work is to set this region on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mussana said:


> Rawafid do find Islam alien to them so when those grave worshiping cockroaches encounter something from Islam they bark loud
> 
> When you understand the concept of tawheed than come talk to me about religions.
> 
> If you want to consider us non-Muslims that's fine as well
> 
> Absolutely , the life under Islamic State is much better than life under the rawafid persians. The least they have is they can pray as Muslims in their own mosques , a mosque that the muslims in tehran can only wish for . Remember 10% of muslim population lives in Tehran and they don't have a single mosque.
> 
> And what better can one call an army who had Mr. maliki as its commander in Chief,
> Muslims , nay
> Muslims don't work under Persian jews, the Shias.
> BTW on a more logical note even the least of critics of the Maliki government criticized it for turning the Iraqi army into a Shia army.



I'm sorry but the amount of BS in your head is too much to counter, I'm sorry I can't change that. You don't have the slightest clew about Mosul and the Sunni areas before IS came in. And please stop trying to become the speaker for Iraq's Sunnis. I'm pretty sure the 2 million displaced Sunnis including the 500k currently housed in Shia provinces would certainly get disgusted from things like yourself. 

Where's the mods to deal with this cretin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

MoshteAhani said:


> Why should you even criticise Iran you bozo ? There was massive terrorist attacks on 2 of Irans allies and you expect Iran to do nothing about it ?
> 
> America isnt doing any $hit. If they were serious they would carry out 24 hours a day for 7 days airstrikes. Whenever Shia militias were involved in liberating any area the Americans either backed out completely or supported with very little airstrikes.



If only it were that easy to kill terrorists 24/7. I'm surprise Iran hasn't done something like that, war be over already. And you guys didn't ask for air support because you believe you can retake the city Tikrit easily without such air support of the U.S. led operation against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

B@KH said:


> This is needed. Very Smart move by the Iraqis. Otherwise tomorrow the coalition will make it shia-sunni war and will igore the Iraqi Sunni enthusiasm as equal to shias in liberating tikrit.
> 
> well done.




This war is b/w one terrorist against another terrorist group........both are using religion as a pretext for committing genocide in Iraq

Iran or the so called IS will bring only death for ppl of IRAAQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

United said:


> Iran or the so called IS will bring only death for ppl of IRAAQ



They are only fighting for a piece of the pie , do you really think the Kurds or Turkey are meddlers or peace negotiators in iraq? This was inevitable , they hanged Saddam and the US could only delay the judgment day there , so you see iran is actually one who plays this game very neatly because of international pressure , everyone is against iran , starting with israel and ending with the sunni muslims.


----------



## United

*Soleimani's latest victim
This guy is killing em more than IS







Iranian Revolutionary Guards leader Sadiq Yari reportedly killed in Tikrit. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> This war is b/w one terrorist against another terrorist group........both are using religion as a pretext for committing genocide in Iraq
> 
> Iran or the so called IS will bring only death for ppl of IRAAQ



And Gulfi Arabs only bring freedom and prosperity, not only they are enjoying it in home, freedom especially, they also have excess money to export it to regional countries. They don't export terrorist at all, they are not even familiar with it, neither with concept of suicide bombing and beheading.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Operation to retake Tikrit from Islamic State stalled by heavy casualties

ISTANBUL: Operation to retake Tikrit from Islamic State stalled by heavy casualties, discord | Iraq | McClatchy DC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

United said:


> This war is b/w one terrorist against another terrorist group........both are using religion as a pretext for committing genocide in Iraq
> 
> Iran or the so called IS will bring only death for ppl of IRAAQ



It is just like the terrorists are fighting in kpk and tribal areas. isn't it. Killing each other for Peace.
Do not forget that thousands of pakistani terrorists too died in syria trying to establish their daesh islamic state.
ISIS is now a failed project due to God's blessings and vigilance of Iraqi and Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

B@KH said:


> It is just like the terrorists are fighting in kpk and tribal areas. isn't it. Killing each other for Peace.
> Do not forget that thousands of pakistani terrorists too died in syria trying to establish their daesh islamic state.
> ISIS is now a failed project due to God's blessings and vigilance of Iraqi and Syrian people.
> 
> instead of finishing them, daesh should be given corridor to start building their Islamic state in arabia instead. If they have Makkah and Medina they have a point and can influence world ignorant.


Excelent, well put.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

United said:


> This war is b/w one terrorist against another terrorist group........both are using religion as a pretext for committing genocide in Iraq
> 
> Iran or the so called IS will bring only death for ppl of IRAAQ



Do you know It is NATO+GCC+allies bombing IS in Iraq and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

B@KH said:


> It is just like the terrorists are fighting in kpk and tribal areas. isn't it. Killing each other for Peace.
> Do not forget that thousands of pakistani terrorists too died in syria trying to establish their daesh islamic state.
> ISIS is now a failed project due to God's blessings and vigilance of Iraqi and Syrian people.
> 
> instead of finishing them, daesh should be given corridor to start building their Islamic state in arabia instead. If they have Makkah and Medina they have a point and can influence world ignorant.





B@KH said:


> Do you know It is NATO+GCC+allies bombing IS in Iraq and Syria.



hmmmm one thing is for sure deash or whatever u call em they need to go.......
they have defamed Islam more than any one else could possible do remember there birth is direct result of post saddam iraqi shia actions....unfortunately so called iraqi/Iranian militias are committing the same crimes blamed on deash 

There are reports of sunni Iraqis burned alive thrown from roof tops and abuse nothing changed for iraqis its just changed hands and flags



Serpentine said:


> And Gulfi Arabs only bring freedom and prosperity, not only they are enjoying it in home, freedom especially, they also have excess money to export to to regional countries. They don't export terrorist at all, they are not even familiar with it, neither with concept of suicide bombing and beheading.



funny coming from an Iranian.............most Iranians i meet bad mouth about there regime for the same its not long b4 Dark green revolution hits bandar abbas shores

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B@KH

United said:


> hmmmm one thing is for sure deash or whatever u call em they need to go.......
> they have defamed Islam more than any one else could possible do remember there birth is direct result of post saddam iraqi shia actions....unfortunately so called iraqi/Iranian militias are committing the same crimes blamed on deash
> 
> There are reports of sunni Iraqis burned alive thrown from roof tops and abuse nothing changed for iraqis its just changed hands and flags
> 
> funny coming from an Iranian.............most Iranians i meet bad mouth about there regime for the same its not long b4 Dark green revolution hits bandar abbas shores



when saudi will go so as the allies including the IS. then there will be no daesh risings. it is all usa+gcc that build daesh. some gcc even support houthis in yemen.


----------



## United

B@KH said:


> when saudi will go so as the allies including the IS. then there will be no daesh risings. it is all usa+gcc that build daesh. some gcc even support houthis in yemen.



don't post retarded theories thought in mulla schools..we all know motives of such desires

best thing to ever happen would be freedom of Iran from Khameni family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

United said:


> don't post retarded theories thought in mulla schools..we all know motives of such desires
> 
> best thing to ever happen would be freedom of Iran from Khameni family.



typical israeli rant and bigger than pharao. pharao was nothing if compared to the weapons depot in arabia.

Poor saddam too was telling and gone. infact the ERA of Lies is over.

وَاللَّـهُ خَيْرُ‌ الْمَاكِرِ‌ينَ ﴿٥٤﴾

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunni Falcon

*IRANI Trained/Funded Shia militia member warms his hands on a Sunni dead corpse he burned it.*

*Find the full image on the net (Graphics).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

Sunni Falcon said:


> *IRANI Trained/Funded Shia militia member warms his hands on a Sunni dead corpse he burned it.*
> 
> *Find the full image on the net (Graphics).*



Habibi, this video is pic/fake and I am no fan of majoosis. Take a glass of water.


----------



## The Last of us

United said:


> *Soleimani's latest victim
> This guy is killing em more than IS
> 
> View attachment 205148
> 
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guards leader Sadiq Yari reportedly killed in Tikrit. *



If we had to take the words of these subhumans about when an IRGC was killed then there would be no IRGC left by now. 99% of all these so called "deaths" are Takfiri/wahabi propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Sunni Falcon said:


> *IRANI Trained/Funded Shia militia member warms his hands on a Sunni dead corpse he burned it.*
> 
> *Find the full image on the net (Graphics).*



LOL at this takfiri wahabi.

You're claiming these ISI wahabi rats are sunnis? You're hurting your own cause more in your process to attempt to demonise Iran. These dead takfiri rats are bunch of subhumans which represent no sect other than your wahabi sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## B@KH

United said:


> i meet bad mouth about there regime for the same its not long b4 Dark green revolution hits bandar abbas shores



yes correct. but there is one point. all send threat to Iran. even small tiny bahrain, Israel etc etc. USA too was doing that regularly.

cannot they materialize their threats. for Sure they Can. Even If usa wants it can level Iran's cities.

The only problem for them is that... If they do.... then what is after ?

Infact they all fear What is After  and that stops them.


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> What is a Takfiri ?
> Care to answer u rafidi
> 
> @raptor22
> Do read this carefully and from now onwards post something of logic and value on my profile.
> 
> Source: خلاصة الاقوال في معرفة الرجال - Page 277
> Author: 'Allamah al-Hilli
> 
> مالك الاشتر قدس الله روحه ورضي الله عنه، جليل القدر، عظيم المنزلة، كان اختصاصه بعلي (عليه السلام) اظهر من ان يخفى، وتأسف
> (أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) بموته، وقال: لقد كان لي كما كنت لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله.
> summary: 'Ali (ra) said, when Maalik al-Ashtar died: "He was to me as I was to Rasul Allah (saw)"
> 
> Now ponder on this
> 
> Harun is the vizier of Musa.
> Ali is the vizier of Mohammad peace be upon him.
> Al-Ashtar is the vizier of Ali.
> 
> 
> Harun was NOT the successor of Musa.
> Ali was NOT the successor of Mohammad peace be upon him.
> Al-Ashtar was NOT the successor of Ali.



Have you read the hadith completely ? no ....

*"Will you not be pleased that you will be to me like Haroun (Aaron) to Musa (Moses)? But there will be no prophet after me"*

Narrated by Abu Sae'ed al-Khudri, Asma' ibn U'umays, Um Salama, ibn Abbas, Habashi ibn Janada, ibn Umar, Ali, Jabir ibn Samara, al-Barra' ibn A'azeb, and Zayd ibn Arqam. These are 10 people. It was also narrated by Malik ibn al-Huwayrith, Sa'ad ibn Abi Waqqas, Umar ibn al-Khattab. ibn A'asakir investigated its different chain of transmission and found that a little over 20 companions who narrated this hadith....This hadith is mutawatir from a little over 20 companions...​The hadith has got some elements:
1: was mentioned by prophet in many ocasions :

1: when prophet done prophethood btw Muslims at Mecca.
2: Five months after the Hejrat.
3.: In the house of the Ome Salim ( the mother of Anes ibn Malik).
4: the forth time prophet (pbuh) said it was in front of Abu Bakr , Umar and Abu Obeid Jarar (3 persons who formed Saghifa).
5: When prophet (pbuh) ordered all doors to Mosque should be closed except for Ali(as) (not your so called Khalifa).

*Prophet when he ordered that all the doors opening into the Mosque, excepting that of Ali and his own, should be closed. People began to murmur. The Prophet was angry at their attitude and addressed them thus : "Verily, God ordered His apostle Moses to build a holy Mosque, and he allowed Moses, Aaron and the two sons of Aaron, viz. Shabbar and Shabbir, to live therein. I was likewise ordered to construct a holy mosque wherein myself and my brother Ali and his two sons, Hasan and Husain are allowed to live. Verily, I do only what I am ordered to do. I never undertake to act on my own wish. Certainly I have not ordered of my own accord to close your doors or to let Ali's door open. It is God who granted Ali an abode in the Holy Mosque." Consequently, the companions, whose houses skirted the quadrangle of the Mosque, closed their doors.*
6: In Tabook war (ninth years of Hejra)​

From 1 to 6 prophet pbuh narrations was this: * :"You are to me like Haroun (Aaron) was to Musa (Moses)"*
But in ninth of Hejrat prophet pbuh added one part : *"Will you not be pleased that you will be to me like Haroun (Aaron) to Musa (Moses)? But there will be no prophet after me"*

And as you know it is one year before* Ghadir Khom*. and why should prophet (pbuh) added there is no Prophet after me part if he didn't want to say anything about his successor?

2. Now what is relation btw Moses and Aaron?

Quran 20:25~32 :

[Moses] said, "My Lord, expand for me my breast [with assurance].
And ease for me my task.
And untie the knot from my tongue.
That they may understand my speech.
And* appoint *for me a minister from my family -
Aaron, my brother.
Increase through him my strength.
And let him *share my task.*​
Quran 28:34~35
And my brother Aaron is more fluent than me in tongue, so send him with me as support, verifying me. Indeed, I fear that they will deny me."
[ Allah ] said,* "We will* strengthen your arm through your brother and grant you both supremacy so they will not reach you. [It will be] through Our signs; you and those who follow you will be the predominant."​
Quran 26:12~13
He said, "My Lord, indeed I fear that they will deny me.
And that my breast will tighten and my tongue will not be fluent, so send for Aaron.​
Quran 7:142
And We made an appointment with Moses for thirty nights and perfected them by [the addition of] ten; so the term of his Lord was completed as forty nights. And Moses said to his brother Aaron, "*Take my place among my people*, do right [by them], and do not follow the way of the corrupters."
​As you see Quran describe Aaron as: minister, Sharing task, supporter, verifier, Moses fluent tongue and Moses successor amongst his people .







The other point is as you see* IT is GOD WHO APPOINTS* , a prophet even is not allowed to appoint a Vazeer for himself as you call it let alone a successor.


As you see it's clear that the Hadith was mentioned several times by Prophet(pbuh) in many occasions that shows its importance for the future of Ummah. otherwise why should prophet (pbuh) repeat one hadith for many times except sth that we should pay attention to it?



After Tabook war prophet (pbuh) said that he wants to perform his last HajNinth of Hejrat)

The Prophet sent Abu Bakr with Surah al-Toba’ah to the people of Mecca (to proclaim) that after this year no polytheist will be allowed at the Hajj, neither should the nude circumambulate the Ka‘bah, none will enter paradise except the person who has become Muslim, whoever has a pact between him and the Messenger of Allah it is valid until the specified period, and Allah and His Messenger are free from any obligation to the polytheists. After a while, he told (Imam) ‘Ali (‘a), may Allah be pleased with him:
*Overtake Abu Bakr and send him back to me and you proclaim (the Surah to the Meccans).*
(Imam) ‘Ali (‘a) acted as per the instructions and when Abu Bakr returned to the Prophet he cried and said:
O Messenger of Allah, did anything happen?
He replied:
Nothing has happened concerning you except good, but *I have been commanded (by Allah) that these (commandments) should either be conveyed by my or by a man who is from me.*
​During Haj in Mecca prophet (pbuh) told people (tenth of Hejrat) :

"It seems the time approached when I shall be called away (by Allah) and I shall answer that call. I am leaving for you two precious things and if you adhere both of them,
you will never go astray after me . They are the *Book of Allah* and *my progeny, that is my Ahlul-Bayt.* The two shall never separate from each other until they come to me by the Pool (of Paradise)."​
*And finally in Ghadir Khom:*


On this day the Messenger of Allah spent approximately five ours in this place; three hours of which he was on the pulpit. He recited nearly one hundred verses from The Glorious Quran, and for seventy three times reminded and warned people of their deeds and future. Then he gave them a long speech. The following is a part of his speech which has been widely narrated by the Sunni traditionists:

The Messenger of Allah declared: "It seems the time approached when I shall be called away (by Allah) and I shall answer that call. I am leaving for you two precious things and if you adhere both of them,
you will never go astray after me .They are the Book of Allah and my progeny, that is my Ahlul-Bayt. The two shall never separate from each other until they come to me by the Pool (of Paradise)."

Then the Messenger of Allah continued: "Do I not have more right over the believers than what they have over themselves?" People cried and answered: "Yes, O' Messenger of God." Then Prophet (pbuh) held up the hand of Ali and said: "Whoever I am his leader (Mawla), Ali is his leader (Mawla). O' God, love those who love him, and be hostile to those who are hostile to him."









​Quran 5:3

This day I have perfected for you your religion and completed My favor upon you and have approved for you Islam as religion. But whoever is forced by severe hunger with no inclination to sin - then indeed, Allah is Forgiving and Merciful.
​Therefore:

1: Ninth of hejrat: *"Will you not be pleased that you will be to me like Haroun (Aaron) to Musa (Moses)? But there will be no prophet after me"*

2: Ninth of Hejrat: *I have been commanded (by Allah) that these (commandments) should either be conveyed by my or by a man who is from me.*

3: Tenth of Hejrat: I am leaving for you two precious things and if you adhere both of them, you will never go astray after me .They are the *Book of Allah and my progeny.*

3: Tenth of Hejrat: "Whoever I am his leader (Mawla), Ali is his leader (Mawla)



Now I have some Qs for you:
Prpphet pbuh said:

"He who dies without knowing the Imam of his time, dies the death of (the days of) ignorance (Jahiliyya)." – Prophet Muhammad (SAWA)
(The above hadith is found in the authoritative books of both the Shi'ites and Sunnis, including Sahih Bukhari and Musnad Ibn Hanbal. It means that we Muslims ought to be cognizant of the Imam of our times – a living Imam rather than the one that has passed away.)​
1) who is your Imam? right now?
2) Who was the Imam of Fatima Al-Zahra (sa)


We follow the household of the prophet (pbuh) as he asked us and put beside the holly Quran to be followed and as God pure them :

Quran 33:33

"And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger. Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], *O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification."*​

For what reasons you follow your Khalfates? or 4 Imams of Sunna?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> You are that much into copy pasting without using ur own mind but i will still try to use logic and reasoning to bring some sense into u.
> 
> MY Imam is the Prophet SAW and he guides me by Quran and his Sunnah.
> Now who is your imam?


First of all use your brain then pay attention to what you read the Hadeeth said the Imam of your time do you understand not the prophet time!!! didn't I tell you before ignorant and want to debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

A pic worth more than a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 500

Shia militias destroy and depopulate villages Assad style:












http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...militias-after-isis.html?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0

I guess thread should be renamed to IS terrorism vs Iranian terrorism.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Shia militias destroy and depopulate villages Assad style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...militias-after-isis.html?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0
> 
> I guess thread should be renamed to IS terrorism vs Iranian terrorism.



No diiferent than what you do in Gaza you hypocrite.










or Beirut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

500 is simply shitting bricks due to Iran. We've seen his true face in the thread of Hezbollah killing some IDF when he went full retard.

Hamas fires rockets from urban inhabited territory, Israel has the option to use land forces to minimize collateral damage but fears to take that risk therefor they bombard the cities, yet he complains about Assad. And the IA which doesn't even use real airpower.

@500

2nd battle of Fallujah - 2004








US terror ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

*ISIS is a terrorist force. Any support for it is support for terrorism and the member will be ejected from the forum without due process. *

Any support or hint of support for ISIS is to be reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## f1000n

Oscar said:


> *ISIS is a terrorist force. Any support for it is support for terrorism and the member will be ejected from the forum without due process. *
> 
> Any support or hint of support for ISIS is to be reported.



Been said many times before, it's better if you take action directly instead.


----------



## SQ8

f1000n said:


> Been said many times before, it's better if you take action directly instead.



Please report such posts, it makes our jobs easier.


----------



## waz

Serpentine said:


> A pic worth more than a thousand words.



The UK is concerning. What the hell, the USA?

Thank Allah Pakistan is not there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

waz said:


> The UK is concerning. What the hell, the USA?
> 
> Thank Allah Pakistan is not there.



Many of Daesh members come from European countries, that's a good indication that living in a developed country doesn't change mentality of a potential terrorist. They are ready to leave the luxurious life in west and join IS in Iraq and Syria, that says a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> No diiferent than what you do in Gaza you hypocrite.


LOL what a pathetic fake. Right pic is from center of Gaza city (Daraj neighborhood) left - from entrance of Shujaiya. As I said many times before all the destruction pics are from same spot in Shujaiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

500 said:


> LOL what a pathetic fake. Right pic is from center of Gaza city (Rimal neighborhood) left - from entrance of Shujaiya. As I said many times before all the destruction pics are from same spot in Shujaiya.



Look, a pathetic zionist scum. Go bomb some babies with F16's you coward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Oscar said:


> *ISIS is a terrorist force. Any support for it is support for terrorism and the member will be ejected from the forum without due process. *
> 
> Any support or hint of support for ISIS is to be reported.



Well, for starter go through all the posts of @Sunni Falcon who is on a campaign here.

But between ourselves, if you do what you actually are saying, then alot of people on this forum will call you a Shia "Rafidi" "Safavid" supporter. Are you ready for that as well?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Oscar said:


> *ISIS is a terrorist force. Any support for it is support for terrorism and the member will be ejected from the forum without due process. *
> 
> Any support or hint of support for ISIS is to be reported.


Well 500 is one example and the list goes on Many Saudis and Turks are daesh supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Serpentine said:


> Many of Daesh members come from European countries, that's a good indication that living in a developed country doesn't change mentality of a potential terrorist. They are ready to leave the luxurious life in west and join IS in Iraq and Syria, that says a lot.



They are psychopaths bro, what do you expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Daneshmand said:


> Well, for starter go through all the posts of @Sunni Falcon who is on a campaign here.
> 
> But between ourselves, if you do what you actually are saying, then alot of people on this forum will call you a Shia "Rafidi" "Safavid" supporter. Are you ready for that as well?



Please report the offending posts. They can call us whatever they like, the opinion of members here about the moderation team's personal beliefs are worth the remains of the last meal I ate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

abu Azrael in a church, as we keep saying there's major difference between certain Islamists. Not all have been infected with the cancer that destruct and massacres everything they see and touch.






@Mosamania still refuses to accept

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## xenon54 out

Malik Alashter said:


> Well 500 is one example and the list goes on Many Saudis and Turks are daesh supporters.


I have only seen one Turk here showing affinity to isis, @Oscar this person is coming up with unfounded allegations, i consider it an insult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

f1000n said:


> abu Azrael in a church, as we keep saying there's major difference between certain Islamists. Not all have been infected with the cancer that destruct and massacres everything they see and touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mosamania still refuses to accept



Hi. What happened to your other account?


----------



## f1000n

ResurgentIran said:


> What happened to your other account?



HDD crashed, used auto log-in all the time couldn't remember pass, but i'll ask mod to reset the pass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

f1000n said:


> HDD crashed, used auto log-in all the time couldn't remember pass, but i'll ask mod to reset the pass



Aha
Isnt that the 2nd time you forget password to pdf account? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Why did you boot the members out who expose the crimes of the Iraqi so called army? And yet, you allowed these people to roam on the Syrian thread expressing support for Bashar. This thread is disgusting and biased. No wonder why people in the world have no clue what's happening on the other side.

And no, not an IS fan. Just know what these vile criminals does to the Suunis. This is why the floodless Iranians fail to retake Tikrit because the Suunis are not dumb to think that they'll get their fair share after all the horrors they saw since Baghdsd ethnic cleansing..


----------



## f1000n

Saho said:


> Why did you boot the members out? This thread is disgusting and biased. No wonder why people in the world have no clue what's happening on the other side.
> 
> And no, not an IS fan. Just know what these vile criminals does to the Suunis. This is why the floodless Iranians fail to retake Tikrit because the Suunis are not dumb to think that they'll get their fair share after all the horrors they saw since Baghdsd ethnic cleansing..



You're an ISIS fan actually, you've been cheering for them day and night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

f1000n said:


> abu Azrael in a church, as we keep saying there's major difference between certain Islamists. Not all have been infected with the cancer that destruct and massacres everything they see and touch.


The crusaders and rafidhis as well as the murtad sunnis have aliied together agains the "TRUE" muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The SiLent crY

Oscar said:


> *ISIS is a terrorist force. Any support for it is support for terrorism and the member will be ejected from the forum without due process. *
> 
> Any support or hint of support for ISIS is to be reported.



Would you please tell me the difference between ISIS and Nusra Front ?

How could one be terrorist and the other freedom fighter ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Saho said:


> Why did you boot the members out who expose the crimes of the Iraqi so called army? And yet, you allowed these people to roam on the Syrian thread expressing support for Bashar. This thread is disgusting and biased. No wonder why people in the world have no clue what's happening on the other side.
> 
> And no, not an IS fan. Just know what these vile criminals does to the Suunis. This is why the floodless Iranians fail to retake Tikrit because the Suunis are not dumb to think that they'll get their fair share after all the horrors they saw since Baghdsd ethnic cleansing..



IS has created an sunni infighting in these areas, many of the "crimes" and "revenge" attacks are being committed by sunni tribes who have been targeted by IS. Besides there are hundreds of thousands of sunnis which prefer to take the government if not a couple of million. There are over 20,000 sunnis fighting alongside the evil Safavid forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Semi official sources for IS losses in Sallahiddin

-about 200 IS members killed or captured in Dour. 
-160 IS members killed in Albu Ajeel. 


No sources for other battles but on average a good 80 IS members are getting killed per day as a result of battles and airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Mussana said:


> Even Hizbolat is deemed a terrorist organization by many. Do the rules apply for that too or is it one sided as always.



Terrorist organizations are banned.


----------



## Ceylal

Oscar said:


> *ISIS is a terrorist force. Any support for it is support for terrorism and the member will be ejected from the forum without due process. *
> 
> Any support or hint of support for ISIS is to be reported.


Most the elite members are supporters, as well as some moderators that protects them...I guess , first you need to clean your kitchen, and then the stable...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mussana said:


> A lot of other SEMI-OFFICIAL sources are saying that Iraqi hospitals are overwhelmed by the Shia casualties .



Yes no one is denying. We are loosing 40-70 martyrs per day but it is our country and we are willing to make the sacrifices. 

At the end of the day IS is gradually being defeated and loosing even more fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SQ8

Ceylal said:


> Most the elite members are supporters, as well as some moderators that protects them...I guess , first you need to clean your kitchen, and then the stable...



Use the report button, the rest will be sorted out.

*ANY MORE RELIGIOUS DISCUSSIONS WILL LEAD TO THE DIRECT BAN OF THE MEMBER*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Mussana said:


> Come to the forum buddy i asked for.
> Don't u have the guts to speak up for ur religion at all places .



stop debating religion, shouldnt you be worried about IS getting wiped out in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> Come to the forum buddy i asked for.
> Don't u have the guts to speak up for ur religion at all places .



Talking about religion doesn't require guts, indeed it needs an open heart to give submission to the truth moreover I've already spoken up for my religion actually it was me who started it ... but the point is my time is limited , past 5 days have been off in Iran due the new year celebration "Norouz" therefore I've had enough time to respond but now I don't have.

By the way, have a good time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path Seeker

*ISIS result of Western adventurism* - *new Assange revelation*

*Meddling of Western countries in the Middle East led to creation of the Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS), an Islamist group that is currently gaining a massive following across the wider Middle East and Africa, Assange said. 

“The IS is a direct result of the adventurism of the West,” Assange said. 

He says the “adventurism” of Western countries has already destroyed the Libyan and Syrian society and now is “destroying Iraq for oil and other geopolitical reasons.”

Many people know that arms are being transported to Syria, that there are attempts to reduce Iranian influence in postwar Iraq by supporting the Sunnis, he said. But “what we don’t know is that in recent years in recent years Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Turkey have increased their power and managed to gain certain independence form the US.”

As a result, Washington ceased to be “the only geopolitical actor” pushing developments in the Middle East, believes Assange..

Source: RT 

*


----------



## B@KH

*Security Equation in Tikrit to Change in Few Days *

*Iraqi Defense Minister Khaled al-Obeidi announced that the embattled city of Tikrit, northwest of Baghdad, will be fully free from the ISIL terrorists in coming few days.*

*Tasnim News Agency - Iraqi DM: Security Equation in Tikrit to Change in Few Days*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

In short #*Iran*'s Qassem Suleimani & 25K Shia militiamen failed 2 liberate Tikrit from 1000 #*ISIS* fighters,need US now
*OUCH *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580401369582030848


----------



## f1000n

Rakan.SA said:


> In short Iran's Qassem Suleimani & 25K Shia militiamen failed 2 liberate Tikrit from 1000 ISIS fighters,need US now



They actually can take it back on their own, currently IS controls 1/3th of Tikrit city. But given that it is urban environment and IS prepared suicide bombers & IED's they'd lose many fighters to bombs, it can be done in more efficient ways. IS still holds many civillians as human shields therefor the TOS-1 would be a bad option, it wouldn't leave anyone alive which won't sit well with the local mostly Jabouri fighters. Air power can be more precise and targeted even though the coalition is only giving recon.

Anyway again this is what I mean, whilst all Saudis on this forum are joyful when ISIS progresses you see no Iranians do that, yet you question us why we have no problem with them.

@Full Moon @Mosamania 

am I wrong with the last sentence ? I guess you know now why so many have a negative view of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA

f1000n said:


> Anyway again this is what I mean, whilst all Saudis on this forum are joyful when ISIS progresses you see no Iranians do that, yet you question us why we have no problem with them.


well cuz maybe you created ISIS with your damn policy and by killing millions of iraqies with the americans. 
the other reason.. for you dumb apes everyone is ISIS. so dont play this game with me 
and last but not least where did the sunni tribes disappear ?! they are all ISIS now ?! lol 
this stupid old tape isnt working anymore.
if i was there i will burn you and ISIS and every iranian and shia militia alive. 
man up and deal with your own mess.
dont cry you little brat for help when you were quiet after the death of 2 million iraqies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Rakan.SA said:


> well cuz maybe you created ISIS with your damn policy and by killing millions of iraqies with the americans.


ISIS is just 1 symptom of the larger cancer which is in political Sunni Islam. They emerge anywhere where chaos is. The repeated lie to give an excuse for their emerge is proven false by history by groups with the same ideology terrorizing all over the world in..

-Libya
-Syria
-Algeria 90's
-Pakistan 
-Jordan 2005 bombings
-Riyadh 2005 bombings
-Yemen AQAP
-9/11 
-Bombings in Europe
-Somalia Al-Shabab terrorism
-Nigeria Boko Haram

The list wouldn't end if i'd go on, Sayyid Qutb their modern ideological founder created this cancer, NOT Maliki unless he controls all the countries I just mentioned above, clearly not.

Anyway I don't argue with the braindamaged, just explained you the military aspect let someone with a brain, that must be those I mentioned respond to the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Iran's ghassem soleimani only and only "over viewed" that single operation .

all the operations inside Iraq are carried out by Iraqis and iraqis only .

hence , the news regarding "Iranian" or "coalition" or "kurdish" advancements are nothing but BS . they know that , you know that and we know that .

Feels really bad to be beaten up like shyte by Iraqi Army i know ..... but stop bullshitting us please

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

f1000n said:


> ISIS is just 1 symptom of the larger cancer which is in political Sunni Islam. They emerge anywhere where chaos is. The repeated lie to give an excuse for their emerge is proven false by history by groups with the same ideology terrorizing all over the world in..
> 
> -Libya
> -Syria
> -Algeria 90's
> -Pakistan
> -Jordan 2005 bombings
> -Riyadh 2005 bombings
> -Yemen AQAP
> -9/11
> -Bombings in Europe
> -Somalia Al-Shabab terrorism
> -Nigeria Boko Haram
> 
> The list wouldn't end if i'd go on, Sayyid Qutb their modern ideological founder created this cancer, NOT Maliki unless he controls all the countries I just mentioned above, clearly not.
> 
> Anyway I don't argue with the braindamaged, just explained you the military aspect let someone with a brain, that must be those I mentioned respond to the latter.


1st you got a problem with islam not political islam.
2nd lets see if you are a muslim or not. then and only then we can discuss anything regarding islam.
3rd i told you this old tactics of mixing and changing subjects dosnt work with me. i dont care what you think. i got an answer for each case. but the question is who the hell are you for me to justify anything to you or explain history for a refugee who betrayed his country ?! im not interested in peace with you. i dont believe in peace with you. 
i call for an open war. thats my personal opinion. you want to waste time talking go do it with another brat who got some free time.
after 12 years of killing he expect us to talk and discuss!!
you must be crazy or hallucinating lol


----------



## Full Moon

f1000n said:


> They actually can take it back on their own, currently IS controls 1/3th of Tikrit city. But given that it is urban environment and IS prepared suicide bombers & IED's they'd lose many fighters to bombs, it can be done in more efficient ways. IS still holds many civillians as human shields therefor the TOS-1 would be a bad option, it wouldn't leave anyone alive which won't sit well with the local mostly Jabouri fighters. Air power can be more precise and targeted even though the coalition is only giving recon.
> 
> Anyway again this is what I mean, whilst all Saudis on this forum are joyful when ISIS progresses you see no Iranians do that, yet you question us why we have no problem with them.
> 
> @Full Moon @Mosamania
> 
> am I wrong with the last sentence ? I guess you know now why so many have a negative view of you.



There isn't much to discuss here. Clearly, you (and many other Iraqi memebrs) will continue to be defensive of the Iranian intervention. That's due in part to your religious convictions. No matter how many arguments you hear or read, you will continue to refute them for the religious thought not to collaps. I haven't known Iraqis to be religious (both Sunnis and Shia). However, after 2003 the Iranian regime has revived the religious emotions among Shia as part of its containment plan. Or it might be a new fashion right now, after decades of the Ba'ath's severe secularism.

So apparently no country is likely going to disturb the steady Iranian control of Iraq. That has already happend and will continue to get deeply cemented. Once that is achieved, most countries will gradually accept it as a reality then it is going to be Iraqis battle for true independence where they will be on their own (Shia and Sunni together).


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> ISIS is just 1 symptom of the larger cancer which is in political Sunni Islam. They emerge anywhere where chaos is. The repeated lie to give an excuse for their emerge is proven false by history by groups with the same ideology terrorizing all over the world in..
> 
> -Libya
> -Syria
> -Algeria 90's
> -Pakistan
> -Jordan 2005 bombings
> -Riyadh 2005 bombings
> -Yemen AQAP
> -9/11
> -Bombings in Europe
> -Somalia Al-Shabab terrorism
> -Nigeria Boko Haram
> 
> The list wouldn't end if i'd go on, Sayyid Qutb their modern ideological founder created this cancer, NOT Maliki unless he controls all the countries I just mentioned above, clearly not.
> 
> Anyway I don't argue with the braindamaged, just explained you the military aspect let someone with a brain, that must be those I mentioned respond to the latter.



Seyyed Qutb, lol, you facking moron piece of shit you probably dont know anything about him yet bash him. Leave him out of your discussion.


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Seyyed Qutb, lol, you facking moron piece of shit you probably dont know anything about him yet bash him. Leave him out of your discussion.



may i bash sayyid qutb, he was indian after all, in a round-about way??


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> Seyyed Qutb, lol, you facking moron piece of shit you probably dont know anything about him yet bash him. Leave him out of your discussion.



You told me no personal attacks, as for Qutb he contributed to the ideology of those groups,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> You told me no personal attacks, as for Qutb he contributed to the ideology of those groups, Hamas clashed with them as well says it all.



You're a clown and low iq idiot. Everything you say is colloasly stupid. Stop reading bs off Shia chat and pasting it here.


----------



## Alshawi1234

The Saudi members active on this thread sound like overhyped kids.

No point in wasting time replying to them.

"Maliki" this "Maliki" that.

Things didn't start or end with Maliki. 

These groups operate in dozens of countries, in pretty sure it's not Malikis fault. As for the "oppression" BS, sunnis were on of the high class citizens in Iraq, they had wealth, business and political over-representation. If anyone was opressed it was the Shias. 

I'm pretty sure the 10k+ foreigners coming from Europe, Africa, and other arab and foreign countries to join IS didn't come because of any "opression". the entire argument is rendered useless.

IS came as an invading force and its goal was to commit genocide and build a state in our country.

When they win the battles they turn into "mujahideen revolutionaries" and when they start loosing they become "Iranian puppets who want to destroy the sunnis"

Exactly like the iraqi Baathists. When IS advances they call them mujahideen, when IS looses they start crying about how IS is intentionally setting up the sunnis for murder by allowing the safawi militas to take over.

Imagine if the Houthis in Yemen were like IS. Imagine each new area they reach they round up all the non-sunnis and executed them en masse, imagine if they have been sending car bombs and suicide bombers daily against sunnis. Imagine if they are involved in large scale massacres Involving 1k or 2k people in a single day.

As for sunni terrorist groups, they start as internationally funded "rebels" and turn into ticking bombs. That is a result of supporting terrorism and the extreme thoughts of various "islamic" scholars.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> The Saudi members active on this thread sound like overhyped kids.
> 
> No point in wasting time replying to them.
> 
> "Maliki" this Maliki that.
> 
> Things didn't start or end with Maliki.
> 
> These groups operate in dozens of countries, in pretty sure it's not malikis fault. As for the "opression" BS, sunnis were on of the high class citizens in Iraq, they had wealth, business and political over represented in the political field, that of course until IS came in.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he 10k+ foreigners coming to join IS didn't come because of any "opression". the entire argument is rendered useless.
> 
> IS came as an invading force commit genocide and build a state in our country.
> 
> When they win the battles they turn into "mujahideen revolutionaries" and when they start loosing they become "Iranian puppets who want to destroy sunnis"
> 
> Exactly like the iraqi Baathists. When IS advances they call them mujahideen, when IS looses they start crying about how IS is intentionally setting up the sunnis for murder by allowing the safawi militas to take over.
> 
> Imagine if the Houthis in Yemen were like IS. Imagine each new area they reach they round up all the non-sunnis and executed them en masse, imagine if they have been commuting car bombs and suicide bombinnhs daily against sunnis. Imagine if they are involved in large scale massacres I involving 1k or 2k people in a single day.
> 
> As for sunni terrorist groups, they start as internationally funded "rebels" and turn into ticking bombs. That is a result of supporting terrorism and the extreme thoughts of various "islamic" scholars.


Why you guys bother your self by replying to these bedo terrorist supporters. They will never confess so let them cheat them selves, tomorrow isis will start beheading them not only that isis will take their wifes and sisters for jehad almonakehah that what they deserve let them enjoy isis.

If you just lesten to me don't reply and ignore them they will bark a little then they leave that is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> Many of Daesh members come from European countries, that's a good indication that living in a developed country doesn't change mentality of a potential terrorist. They are ready to leave the luxurious life in west and join IS in Iraq and Syria, that says a lot.


Because US it tougher than EU when it comes to battling terrorism. In EU, you can openly support terrorists and get away with it because HR nonsense but in the US you can't so it's surprising how so many have managed to stay off the radar with all the surveillance.



Oscar said:


> Terrorist organizations are banned.


Why are terrorists supporters allowed to have a say? I am quite sure this site is being monitored by security services too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B@KH

Mussana said:


> Since u jumped into this uninvited , may i know who ur Imam is and how is he guiding u?
> Don't duck the question like u always do.
> For once be brave enough to answer





Mussana said:


> You are that much into copy pasting without using ur own mind but i will still try to use logic and reasoning to bring some sense into u.
> 
> MY Imam is the Prophet SAW and he guides me by Quran and his Sunnah.
> Now who is your imam?





Long live the King.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

After Iranian general led Tikrit assault ended with miserable failure and 1000 casualties, CC joins the fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> After Iranian general led assault ended with miserable failure and 1000 casualties, CC joins the fight.



It was no failure, they managed to retake towns surrounding the city, entered Tikrit and retook most of it leaving IS in a small urban area without any proper air support *within 2 weeks of time*. Quite good for poorly trained civillians (PMF).

If they wanted to they could TOS-1 the remaining urban area full of IS clearing it with ease, this is rather for the sake of the civillians held hostage by IS and the local fighters whom prefer to minimize damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> After Iranian general led Tikrit assault ended with miserable failure and 1000 casualties, CC joins the fight.


Well, the PMF leader said today we don't want the coalition air strike as it is will privent us from using our drones to pinpoint the terrorism.

I think the coalition involevement in tikreet strikes is a political desition rather than military one.

So, if that makes you happy chill out then.

You look disparatly trying to belittle the achevments of the PMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

500 isn't speaking from the military perspective of things here but rather from fearing/hating Iran, which he has shown in his own posts. Useless considering he has some military knowledge others don't.

--

Tikrit operation was led mainly by Gen Abdul Amir al Zaidi and others not Qasem Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*ISIL Hackers Attack 600 Russian Internet Resources

Hackers from the self-proclaimed Islamic State attacked 600 Russian Internet resources last year, including banks, government agencies and schools, according to research by Moscow-based cybersecurity company Group-IB.*

IS’s cyber division, Cyber Caliphate, first attracted notoriety last fall when it was reported that the group was recruiting hackers to attack Western institutions. Earlier this year, the group successfully hacked United States Central Command’s Twitter and YouTube accounts.







Cyber Caliphate Hacks Malaysia Airlines Website With '404 Plane Not Found'

In its report, Group-IB identifies three additional IS hacker groups, called “Team System Dz,” “FallaGa Team” and “Global Islamic Caliphate.” There are more than 40 people in these groups, according to Group-IB, and they have been participating in attacks on Russian resources since last fall.

“Despite our good protection from very complicated, but predictable threats, I think, Russian Internet security services and Russian companies shouldn't undervalue ISIL capabilities, as their attacks are out of any logic and aimed to the maximum social resonance,” said Group-IB co-founder and CEO Ilya Sachkov, using an alternative acronym for the terror organization.

In addition to the targets listed above, victims of the attacks also include Russian plants, construction companies and scientific centers.

Currently, the terrorist group’s cyber divisions primarily perpetrate mass breaches of sites or targeted attacks of the popular Internet resources for publishing their slogans with immediate shares in social networks Twitter and Facebook, according to Group-IB.






Highly Skilled Russian Hackers a Threat to Financial System - State Dep't

In the CENTCOM hack, Cyber Caliphate posted pro-IS tweets and released the personal information of several retired generals, including home addresses and private e-mails.

Group-IB specialists also believe that Russian and English forums and malware trade platforms could become potential targets for IS hackers, as there are tools and instructions for sale, as well as access to banking and electronic payment systems.

“Considering the growth of the number of members in ISIL cyber divisions, their training and fanaticism, there's a risk of transition from the comparable easy attacks by ISIL hackers to more complicated, including critical infrastructure and industrial systems threats,” Sachkov said.

ISIL Hackers Attack 600 Russian Internet Resources / Sputnik International


----------



## United

500 said:


> After Iranian general led Tikrit assault ended with miserable failure and 1000 casualties, CC joins the fight.



*In short Iran's Qassem Suleimani & 25K Shia militiamen failed 2 liberate Tikrit from 1000 ISIS fighters,need US now*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

United said:


> In short Iran's Qassem Suleimani & 25K Shia militiamen failed 2 liberate Tikrit from 1000 ISIS fighters,need US now



the world is unfair ,,, if we use correct tactic to deal with these scums , all UN and countries will cry that " Shia are killing innocent {ISIS} *sunni* {fighters} " ...
we shia are just a alone as our Imam Housein was in Karbala ...

---------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GBU-28

The taking of Tikrit is dragging on a bit guys. I thought the Iranis were going to take that in a few days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

GBU-28 said:


> The taking of Tikrit is dragging on a bit guys. I thought the Iranis were going to take that in a few days?



the most effective tactic was to flatten it through heavy artillery but All western and sunni countries are backing ISIS if we use this kind of tactic ... " Shiia Kills Sunni " , " Persian kills Arabs " , " Iran is commiting genocide against Saddam tribe " , " Iran want to take revenge against Saddam city " and ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## f1000n

Even 500 is avoiding replying to me several times knowing he's full of shit. You see the US took 6 weeks to retake Fallujah during operation Phantom Fury in 2004 using massive air power with over 13K troops. Poorly trained PMF without airpower almost did the job on it's own in 2 weeks entering Tikrit leaving only the center where a shitload IS suicide bombers are waiting. If requesting airpower equals to 'operation failed' than I guess every modern day operation is a failure. Iraq simply lacks the air force, the coalition is filling that up.

Hadi Al Ameri was the one blocking air power all along, he should quit his anti American stance, doesn't help us in any way.

Tikrit strikes, followed by ISOF air assault on presidential palaces





SU-25 pilots are obviously Iraqis who flew the SU-25 during the former regime and not Iranian as many thought.
2:10






--------------

Nineveh council has accepted participation of PMF in Mosul operation. Currently over 7000 locals from Mosul trained and ready to take part in the operation.

http://www.almadapaper.net/ar/news/484493/مجلس-نينوى-لم-نعارض-مشاركة-الحشد-الشعبي-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Operation in Iran's Arab branch (Iraq) isnt going so smoothly after all, maybe you should call the selfie-warrior to come prop up the persian propaganda a bit


----------



## opruh

Why is Iran the only one fighting the ISIS?
Where are the Saudis, are they not going to bomb the ISIS, or is it because they don't want to attack their allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

بلندر said:


> when Iraq become majority Sunni country ...


When the Shiite government refused to do a census. And I was talking about the general situation in Syria, Lebanon, Yemen, and the Arab world in general.


----------



## بلندر

azzo said:


> When the Shiite government refused to do a census. And I was talking about the general situation in Syria, Lebanon, Yemen, and the Arab world in general.



well , after all sunni Scholars banned teaching of *Logic* and call it Haram and name it as Mushrek knowledge... so there is no point of excepting logic from like of you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> Even 500 is avoiding replying to me several times knowing he's full of shit. You see the US took 6 weeks to retake Fallujah during operation Phantom Fury in 2004 using massive air power with over 13K troops. Poorly trained PMF without airpower almost did the job on it's own in 2 weeks entering Tikrit leaving only the center where a shitload IS suicide bombers are waiting. If requesting airpower equals to 'operation failed' than I guess every modern day operation is a failure. Iraq simply lacks the air force, the coalition is filling that up.


1) Fallujah is *much* harder target than Tikrit:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

2) Americans took Fallujah in 1 week (then several weeks they just searched for some hidden insurgents and destroyed isolated pockets of resistance). Total US loses were less than 100.

3) Iranian mullah led militias supported by their and Iranian air forces lost 1000 in 3.5 weeks achieving nothing (except destroying and burning small Sunni villages around). All their claims were BS as they began begging CC to start the bombings.

4) Now CC started bombing Tikrit. You had to do that from the beginning instead relying on Iranian generals who only know the human wave and clearing minefields with kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

f1000n said:


> Even 500 is avoiding replying to me several times knowing he's full of shit. You see the US took 6 weeks to retake Fallujah during operation Phantom Fury in 2004 using massive air power with over 13K troops. Poorly trained PMF without airpower almost did the job on it's own in 2 weeks entering Tikrit leaving only the center where a shitload IS suicide bombers are waiting. If requesting airpower equals to 'operation failed' than I guess every modern day operation is a failure. Iraq simply lacks the air force, the coalition is filling that up.
> 
> Hadi Al Ameri was the one blocking air power all along, he should quit his anti American stance, doesn't help us in any way.
> 
> Tikrit strikes, followed by ISOF air assault on presidential palaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SU-25 pilots are obviously Iraqis who flew the SU-25 during the former regime and not Iranian as many thought.
> 2:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> Nineveh council has accepted participation of PMF in Mosul operation. Currently over 7000 locals from Mosul trained and ready to take part in the operation.
> 
> http://www.almadapaper.net/ar/news/484493/مجلس-نينوى-لم-نعارض-مشاركة-الحشد-الشعبي-



Are you @1000 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> 1) Fallujah is *much* harder target than Tikrit:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Americans took Fallujah in 1 week (then several weeks they just searched for some hidden insurgents and destroyed isolated pockets of resistance). Total US loses were less than 100.



The OPFOR 10 years ago was poorly armed and were fighting like shit compared to today, they didn't modify trucks to armored suicide machines ( causing most casualties today ) making them a much easier enemy back than, neither fast mobile cars that ram into army units for suicide attacks. No manpads no ATGW etc. Yes US forces lose less due to superior training, better command, all of them have body armor and air support. No one denies they're more effective and efficient. Had the US been fighting in the battle of Tikrit they'd be flattening the city with artillery and airstrikes before moving in knowing it's full of suicide bombers.



> Iranian mullah led militias supported by their and Iranian air forces lost 1000 in 3.5 weeks achieving nothing (except destroying and burning small Sunni villages around). All their claims were BS as they began begging CC to start the bombings.


In 2 weeks they managed to retake many surrounding villages, they entered parts of Tikrit and besieged a part without major air support. That's not nothing, certainly for fighters that aren't trained well, many of them don't know the rifle has an aiming sight to start with. Abadi requested air support btw, the leaders of militia's are against it for political rather than military reasons.



> 4) Now CC started bombing Tikrit. *You had to do that from the beginning *


I agree.



The SiLent crY said:


> Are you @1000 ?


yes

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

UK to deploy Sentinel surveillance aircraft to Iraq - IHS Jane's 360






The UK is to deploy a pair of Raytheon Sentinel R.1 Airborne Stand-Off Radar (ASTOR) surveillance aircraft to the Middle East to bolster its support of the international mission against the Islamic State in Iraq.

The deployment, which was announced by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 26 March, will see the aircraft conduct wide-area airborne surveillance to provide pattern-of-life intelligence and to track the laying of improvised explosive devices.

Operated by the Royal Air Force's (RAF's) 5 (Army Cooperation - AC) Squadron based at RAF Waddington in Lincolnshire, the Global Express business jet-based Sentinel R.1 is the air component of the ASTOR system. This system combines the dual-mode synthetic aperture radar/ground moving target indicator fitted aboard the aircraft with mobile Tactical Ground Stations and a containerised Operational Level Ground Station. This capability provides UK forces with the ability to conduct long-range, battlefield-intelligence, target-imaging and tracking, and surveillance.

Sentinel R.1 aircraft typically operate above 40,000 ft, remaining on station for about six to seven hours. The UK has five Sentinel R.1 platforms, which are slated to remain in service through to 2018.

Once in theatre, the two Sentinels will join the eight Panvia Tornado GR.4 strike aircraft, one Airbus A330 Voyager tanker-transport, one Boeing E-3D Sentry Airborne Warning And Control System, one Boeing RC-135 Rivet Joint intelligence platform, and two General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper unmanned aerial vehicles that are currently taking part in the UK mission against the Islamic State in Iraq, dubbed Operation 'Shader'. These assets are supported in theatre by Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Hercules transport aircraft.

While UK forces have been restricted to combat operations over Iraq only, the MQ-9 and RC-135W have been authorised to conduct surveillance flights over Syria also.

Separately, the MoD announced also that it is to help train 'moderate' opposition forces, sending around 75 military trainers and headquarter staff to provide training in areas such as the use of small arms, infantry tactics and medical skills.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/27/world/middleeast/iraq-us-air-raids-islamic-state-isis.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

f1000n said:


> yes



What's about changing accounts ?!

You had an account with more than 3k posts before @1000 and now this bro !


----------



## Gabriel92

More than 30 terrorists have been killed in a French airstrike to support the Peshmergas.

Irak : Une frappe française en appui aux Peshmergas a neutralisé une trentaine de jihadistes - Zone Militaire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Iraq War 2015 - Heavy Clashes Continue Between Iraqi Troops And IS In The Battle For Tikrit - YouTube


----------



## f1000n

locals assasinated an IS leader in Mosul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581916289821749248
IS are responding by stoning locals to keep the fear among them. Dropped flyers seem to be working nonetheless, should be on larger scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...es-in-no-hurry-to-expel-isis-from-tikrit.html

With all the US training and armament still not done..? what happened  
Guys you're making ISIS look like the 300 Spartans on steroids. Stop embarrassing yourselves and your Allies.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

azzo said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...es-in-no-hurry-to-expel-isis-from-tikrit.html
> 
> With all the US training and armament still not done..? what happened
> Guys you're making ISIS look like the 300 Spartans on steroids. Stop embarrassing yourselves and your Allies.



and ISIS will be a name in future , just like Spartan ... this is a war that can't be win by bullets and sword , the winner is the one who has more patient ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

بلندر said:


> and ISIS will be a name in future , just like Spartan ... this is a war that can't be win by bullets and sword , the winner is the one who has more patient ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> The OPFOR 10 years ago was poorly armed and were fighting like shit compared to today, they didn't modify trucks to armored suicide machines ( causing most casualties today ) making them a much easier enemy back than, neither fast mobile cars that ram into army units for suicide attacks. No manpads no ATGW etc. Yes US forces lose less due to superior training, better command, all of them have body armor and air support. No one denies they're more effective and efficient. Had the US been fighting in the battle of Tikrit they'd be flattening the city with artillery and airstrikes before moving in knowing it's full of suicide bombers.
> 
> 
> In 2 weeks they managed to retake many surrounding villages, they entered parts of Tikrit and besieged a part without major air support. That's not nothing, certainly for fighters that aren't trained well, many of them don't know the rifle has an aiming sight to start with. Abadi requested air support btw, the leaders of militia's are against it for political rather than military reasons.
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> UK to deploy Sentinel surveillance aircraft to Iraq - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is to deploy a pair of Raytheon Sentinel R.1 Airborne Stand-Off Radar (ASTOR) surveillance aircraft to the Middle East to bolster its support of the international mission against the Islamic State in Iraq.
> 
> The deployment, which was announced by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 26 March, will see the aircraft conduct wide-area airborne surveillance to provide pattern-of-life intelligence and to track the laying of improvised explosive devices.
> 
> Operated by the Royal Air Force's (RAF's) 5 (Army Cooperation - AC) Squadron based at RAF Waddington in Lincolnshire, the Global Express business jet-based Sentinel R.1 is the air component of the ASTOR system. This system combines the dual-mode synthetic aperture radar/ground moving target indicator fitted aboard the aircraft with mobile Tactical Ground Stations and a containerised Operational Level Ground Station. This capability provides UK forces with the ability to conduct long-range, battlefield-intelligence, target-imaging and tracking, and surveillance.
> 
> Sentinel R.1 aircraft typically operate above 40,000 ft, remaining on station for about six to seven hours. The UK has five Sentinel R.1 platforms, which are slated to remain in service through to 2018.
> 
> Once in theatre, the two Sentinels will join the eight Panvia Tornado GR.4 strike aircraft, one Airbus A330 Voyager tanker-transport, one Boeing E-3D Sentry Airborne Warning And Control System, one Boeing RC-135 Rivet Joint intelligence platform, and two General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper unmanned aerial vehicles that are currently taking part in the UK mission against the Islamic State in Iraq, dubbed Operation 'Shader'. These assets are supported in theatre by Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Hercules transport aircraft.
> 
> While UK forces have been restricted to combat operations over Iraq only, the MQ-9 and RC-135W have been authorised to conduct surveillance flights over Syria also.
> 
> Separately, the MoD announced also that it is to help train 'moderate' opposition forces, sending around 75 military trainers and headquarter staff to provide training in areas such as the use of small arms, infantry tactics and medical skills.



*Not a spy* ‏@*finriswolf* 
#*Iraq* :Geolocation of airstrike on #*ISIS* in #*Tikrit* show Shia forces are far frm city center











They are not even at outskirts. What a miserable defeat for 30,000 army with heavy weapons. 

All they could is destroying small villages:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...militias-after-isis.html?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=1


----------



## بلندر

500 said:


> They are not even at outskirts. What a miserable defeat for 30,000 army with heavy weapons.



the last time I checked , Shia Millitant didn't claim that they are 5th strongest army in the world ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang

*Mi 35M use cannon over Tikrit*


----------



## The SiLent crY

azzo said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...es-in-no-hurry-to-expel-isis-from-tikrit.html
> 
> With all the US training and armament still not done..? what happened
> Guys you're making ISIS look like the 300 Spartans on steroids. Stop embarrassing yourselves and your Allies.



Says the guy whose army has no ball to fight Houthis in their doorstep .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> *Not a spy* ‏@*finriswolf*
> #*Iraq* :Geolocation of airstrike on #*ISIS* in #*Tikrit* show Shia forces are far frm city center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not even at outskirts. What a miserable defeat for 30,000 army with heavy weapons.



Just because there's an airstrike on the outskirts doesn't mean it's the front line. In case you didn't know they dug trenches and tunnels, the B-1 lancer and recon platforms are able spot them unlike the ground forces thus take them out, as you can read 'defensive position'. Do you see any human targets or vechiles in the video, cause I don't. Those strikes could have demolished an underground tunnel network/trenches. Had it been a vehicle the CENTCOM account would've written 'technical' as they do in other video's.

Incase it is the front line, it's possible since the army are mainly advancing from north, east and south. I reckon the western entrance is filled with IED's needing some more airstrikes for clearance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> Just because there's an airstrike on the outskirts doesn't mean it's the front line. In case you didn't know they dug trenches and tunnels, the B-1 lancer and recon platforms are able spot them unlike the ground forces thus take them out, as you can read 'defensive position'. Do you see any human targets or vechiles in the video, cause I don't. Those strikes could have demolished an underground tunnel network/trenches. Had it been a vehicle the CENTCOM account would've written 'technical' as they do in other video's.
> 
> Incase it is the front line, it's possible since the army are mainly advancing from north, east and south. I reckon the western entrance is filled with IED's needing some more airstrikes for clearance.


They are bombing IS defense position outside of Tikrit. That means Iranian led 30,000 force did not even reach Tikrit outskirts. 

They succeed only in torching villages and beheadings.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> They are bombing IS defense position outside of Tikrit. That means Iranian led 30,000 force did not even reach Tikrit outskirts.
> 
> They succeed only in torching villages and beheadings.



@f1000n 

My best advice: Just ignore him, it's not even worth your time. He's simply a hater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

I have read today on the internet that 2 iranian soldier being killed by amerucan uav strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

This is so sad it's actually funny.

​Iraq begrudgingly asks U.S. for help in battle of Tikrit - CBS News

"The strikes were requested by Iraq's government -- after Iraqi leaders earlier said they didn't need U.S. help to win back the city. Instead Iraq turned to military advisers from Iran to help its *fighting force of more than 20,000 men* -- many of them from Shiite Muslim militiamen with Iranian links."

"But the Tikrit offensive stalled -- even though one senior Iraqi politician told us ISIS may have only *20 fighters left in the city."*

And they blame the US still....

"Al-Muttalibi admits that Iraq's army is feeble - despite the $20 billion spent by America to train and equip it.

"I think the American money was very badly spent by the Americans," he said. "*The Americans produced for us a very weak, disorganized army filled with corruption that fell within the first battle.*"


America should come back tomorrow instead of spending one more dime on these ungrateful scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Cowardice at its best 





And they have the guts to call Sunnis "Zionists" and "US puppets" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

A.M. said:


> This is so sad it's actually funny.
> 
> Iraq begrudgingly asks U.S. for help in battle of Tikrit - CBS News
> 
> "The strikes were requested by Iraq's government -- after Iraqi leaders earlier said they didn't need U.S. help to win back the city. Instead Iraq turned to military advisers from Iran to help its *fighting force of more than 20,000 men* -- many of them from Shiite Muslim militiamen with Iranian links."
> 
> "But the Tikrit offensive stalled -- even though one senior Iraqi politician told us ISIS may have only *20 fighters left in the city."*
> 
> And they blame the US still....
> 
> "Al-Muttalibi admits that Iraq's army is feeble - despite the $20 billion spent by America to train and equip it.
> 
> "I think the American money was very badly spent by the Americans," he said. "*The Americans produced for us a very weak, disorganized army filled with corruption that fell within the first battle.*"
> 
> 
> America should come back tomorrow instead of spending one more dime on these ungrateful scum.


The Iraqis that this war is matter to them they them self asked their gov that we don't need any american help! but american want to help by any way so don't be so happy Iraqis don't ask for help.



azzo said:


> Cowardice at its best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have the guts to call Sunnis "Zionists" and "US puppets" .


Yes you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Nice comeback ROFL
Can you tell me what's happening in the video?  Never seen Saudi/Pakistani/Turkish/Egyptian soldiers being schooled like that.


----------



## f1000n

A.M. said:


> This is so sad it's actually funny.
> 
> Iraq begrudgingly asks U.S. for help in battle of Tikrit - CBS News
> 
> "The strikes were requested by Iraq's government -- after Iraqi leaders earlier said they didn't need U.S. help to win back the city. Instead Iraq turned to military advisers from Iran to help its *fighting force of more than 20,000 men* -- many of them from Shiite Muslim militiamen with Iranian links."



Read this
Why U.S. airstrikes in Tikrit are good for the U.S. and Iraq | Brookings Institution



> "But the Tikrit offensive stalled -- even though one senior Iraqi politician told us ISIS may have only *20 fighters left in the city."*


Brain damaged politican, sad is that you actually believe it, since when are politicians from that region trustworthy.



> "Al-Muttalibi admits that Iraq's army is feeble - despite the $20 billion spent by America to train and equip it.
> 
> "I think the American money was very badly spent by the Americans," he said. "*The Americans produced for us a very weak, disorganized army filled with corruption that fell within the first battle.*"


Spent mainly on US contractors, US army bases facilities etc.


azzo said:


> Cowardice at its best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have the guts to call Sunnis "Zionists" and "US puppets" .



Can you tell me when your forces ever fought their wars without foreign ground forces leading the way ? Not in modern history.

1979 grand mosque takeover, you had French GIGN and Pakistani forces come.
1990, you had the US come to defend you.
War with Houthis, foreigners in 2009, foreigners today again.
Protecting your borders, Egyptians and Pakistanis.

Which says it all, big mouth is all we can get from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

f1000n said:


> Read this
> Why U.S. airstrikes in Tikrit are good for the U.S. and Iraq | Brookings Institution
> 
> 
> Brain damaged politican, sad is that you actually believe it, since when are politicians from that region trustworthy.
> 
> 
> Spent mainly on US contractors, US army bases facilities etc.
> 
> 
> Can you tell me when your forces ever fought their wars without foreign ground forces leading the way ? Not in modern history.
> 
> 1979 grand mosque takeover, you had French GIGN and Pakistani forces come.
> 1990, you had the US come to defend you.
> War with Houthis, foreigners in 2009, foreigners today again.
> Protecting your borders, Egyptians and Pakistanis.
> 
> Which says it all, big mouth is all we can get from you.


We participate in wars as partners or employers with our own money.
You on the other hand 

Also still not hearing an explanation for the video from the "prideful" Iraqis here, what's wrong..? ;o

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

azzo said:


> We participate in wars as partners or employers with our own money.
> You on the other hand



As expected, empty replies. 

@Horus @Oscar

We've got someone here crying for attention, should be thread banned, nothing constructive from him here but some pro IS ranting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Usual tactics, can't respond cry for bans.

Simple question, what is happening in the video  I really want to know. And don't change the subject by demonizing me as ISIS supporter ROFL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

azzo said:


> Usual tactics, can't respond cry for bans.
> 
> Simple question, what is happening in the video  I really want to know. And don't change the subject by demonizing me as ISIS supporter ROFL.



That vid is from ~2005, I don't see what's the problem with it ?

1. Miscommunication as the policeman points out with US air assets
2. Unwillingness to fight fellow locals resisting the US presence

Anyway you can hate us but the big talk changes nothing, as history points out for all your issues you require foreigners, once you get to accept that you can boast your 'bravery' elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

azzo said:


> We participate in wars as partners or employers with our own money.
> You on the other hand
> 
> Also still not hearing an explanation for the video from the "prideful" Iraqis here, what's wrong..? ;o



by your logic ---> Why Iraqi should risk their youth's lives when they can use American Air force for themselvs and for free !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

f1000n said:


> Read this
> Why U.S. airstrikes in Tikrit are good for the U.S. and Iraq | Brookings Institution
> 
> 
> Brain damaged politican, sad is that you actually believe it, since when are politicians from that region trustworthy.
> 
> 
> Spent mainly on US contractors, US army bases facilities etc.


Unbelievable the denial some people live with.

You have a 20k force, why haven't you been able to liberate one city that has been encircled for months? Because Iraqis don't have any heart. They are a bunch of sheep dressed in wolf's clothing financed by the US.

Lol at the money comment. I guess all the US Army equipment IS rolls around with came from la la land.


----------



## f1000n

A.M. said:


> Unbelievable the denial some people live with.
> 
> You have a 20k force, why haven't you been able to liberate one city that has been encircled for months? Because Iraqis don't have any heart. They are a bunch of sheep dressed in wolf's clothing financed by the US.



How is it denial, did you read the link ? Obviously Iraq has many armed groups at this moment not just the state controlled army, the PMF ( Shia dominated militia's ) planned an offensive in Tikrit with Iran's help excluding the US. Eventually the gov requested US support, militia's rejected it. If you want more info open the link.

Well not months, ~3 weeks ago it started. 20K aren't rushing on the city either and they're mainly poorly trained civillians. Yes we have no hearts, we're not human.



> Lol at the money comment. I guess all the US Army equipment IS rolls around with came from la la land.


Like I said the equipment the US donated barely consists out of armor, it's mostly humvees. The price is nowhere near billions, if the $20 billion story was correct we'd have a large air force, air defences, a huge fleet of tanks etc.

Here's an example posted by another member of MP, money went mainly to services and facilities operated by western personnel.

--
 MilitaryPhotos page 136

_Take one instance.

A dozen cessna 172 for initial pilot training.
Planes cost $7M or something.

Annual contract for a few reps to maintain them? Well they need private security contractor at $20m a year. "life support" (hamburgers and twinkies) served by nepalese at $5m a year... And then the actual 4-5 techs and their equipment and parts... About $1m per year.... So Iraqis are forced to pay about $25m a year to keep $7m worth of piston engined planes flying.

Repeat the same level "CONTRACTOR " SUPPORT and you get an idea of where masses of cash went. Hell the us spent maybe a hundred billion USD on "aid" that was basically all money for contractors and really nothing for iraq at all. After the us left we spent $30bn and built masses of power stations and huge housing estates with Korean Chinese and other companies....

It's the reason chevron never won any work in Iraq and demanded Iraqis to not hold competitive tenders for oil fields. And ExxonMobil left soon after saying they could not make money. Whilst it seems the British Chinese french Russians Koreans all seem quite capable building stuff and make a profit whilst making bids for half of what us contractors offer... It's pretty hopeless for us contractors in Iraq. They have no hope in hell of getting any work where they have to send their people to iraq. Their costs become astronomical due to security contractors. Still ge and Boeing can sell stuff there as pure export market. But they won't ever be able to come and build a railway line and compete with Alstom.

I remember the hilarity in basra a couple of years back in an oil and gas conference. Americans come out of hall with dozens of rambo types and an armoured convoy etc... All costing a pretty penny I'm sure.

Chinese delegation come out. Hail some taxis and start arguing about the fare with the driver.

Russian delegation ask about the address of the alcohol.shops and take a taxi there to stock up.... Whilst Americans are barricaded in a secure location with psg around them...

Who can make a better bid for work?_
--


Also the US has the world's largest embassy in Baghdad, do you think all the security guards and servies aren't counted in with that budget. If you can prove otherwise, as well as counter what the MP user 'Sheytan' wrote than i'll be glad to learn.. Otherwise stick to the no hearts story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Iraqi army and PMF are making advances inside Tikrit city. Reports that they have taken Gov HQ in the city


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Iraqi army and PMF are making advances inside Tikrit city. Reports that they have taken Gov HQ in the city




Good to see Iran cooperating closely with the United States of America.


----------



## Alshawi1234

from hostile sources right now, the city of Tikrit had been fully liberated. All neighborhoods and government buildings have been succesfully liberated. 

House to house operations and IED defusion will go in for the nex week or two. 

Congratulations to the Iraqi people and the haters can eat sh!t. Now the Zionist and Wahhabi members can cry a river.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## raptor22

Alshawi1234 said:


> from hostile sources right now, the city of Tikrit had been fully liberated. All neighborhoods and government buildings have been succesfully liberated.
> 
> House to house operations and IED defusion will go in for the nex week or two.
> 
> Congratulations to the Iraqi people and the haters can eat sh!t. Now the Zionist and Wahhabi members can cry a river.



Congrats to all Iraqis great acheivement ,  although I know it might take a while we're waiting patiently to hear good news from Mosel in coming weeks too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF sources - we are in a state of war and we are not backing down for any reason. 

Some PMF aligned militias decided halt their operations but returned after Sistani ordered all groups to coninue fighting. 

Some groups are lying about US "friendly" strikes which is false. The U.S. never hit any iraqi forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi security forces launch a rocket against Islamic State extremist positions during clashes in Tikrit, 130 kilometers (80 miles) north of Baghdad, Iraq, March 30, 2015.(Photo: Khalid Mohammed/AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> from hostile sources right now, the city of Tikrit had been fully liberated. All neighborhoods and government buildings have been succesfully liberated.
> 
> House to house operations and IED defusion will go in for the nex week or two.
> 
> Congratulations to the Iraqi people and the haters can eat sh!t. Now the Zionist and Wahhabi members can cry a river.



Congratulations to Iraqi forces. I believe Anbar is the next target. Clear the whole province from Daesh filth and then move to Mosul. I think most of the Daesh fled from city, or did they put up any last minute resistance? Doesn't seem like it.


We should wait for full confirmation on liberation of Tikrit. If not today, then tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Last minute of video












One could say they were delivered to FSA years ago. General Dempsey says Arab states fund IS. Both are true in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Alshawi1234 said:


> from hostile sources right now, the city of Tikrit had been fully liberated. All neighborhoods and government buildings have been succesfully liberated.
> 
> House to house operations and IED defusion will go in for the nex week or two.
> 
> Congratulations to the Iraqi people and the haters can eat sh!t. Now the Zionist and Wahhabi members can cry a river.


I dont know what Zionists has to do with ISIS-Hezbollah fights.

I predicted that without CC support attack on Tikrit will fail and I was right. 

Similarly in Yemen I predicted that without US, Saudi strikes wont achieve anything:

Operation 'Decisive Storm' | Saudi lead coalition operations in Yemen - Updates & Discussions. | Page 28

Seems I was right again. So u can call me a Shia fanboy


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I dont know what Zionists has to do with ISIS-Hezbollah fights.
> 
> I predicted that without CC support attack on Tikrit will fail and I was right.
> 
> Similarly in Yemen I predicted that without US, Saudi strikes wont achieve anything:
> 
> Operation 'Decisive Storm' | Saudi lead coalition operations in Yemen - Updates & Discussions. | Page 28
> 
> Seems I was right again. So u can call me a Shia fanboy



Before the CC, Iraqi troops had already taken 90% of lands around Tikrit and they only temporarily put a halt into operation because of booby traps and IEDs that IS could have trapped inside the city.

Iraqi troops did almost all the job. You are a hater and I don't think even Iraqis respect your opinion here.


It was Iraqis who liberated Jur al-Sakhar (death triangle) from which, most of suicide bombers entered Baghdad. It was Iraqis that broke the siege of Amerli and it was Iraqis that hold off IS mass incursion into Samarra, all without U.S help.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Before the CC, Iraqi troops had already taken 90% of lands around Tikrit and they only temporarily put a halt into operation because of booby traps and IEDs that IS could have trapped inside the city.
> 
> Iraqi troops did almost all the job. You are a hater and I don't think even Iraqis respect your opinion here.


Yes they torched down villages around Tikrit. But in city itself they miserably failed, losing 1000 and achieving nothing.



> It was Iraqis who liberated Jur al-Sakhar (death triangle) from which, most of suicide bombers entered Baghdad. It was Iraqis that broke the siege of Amerli and it was Iraqis that hold off IS mass incursion into Samarra, all without U.S help.


Jusr al Sakhar is just few sparely set one store houses:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Calling that thing a village would be an exaggeration.


----------



## MoshteAhani

^^ You know that Tikrit is liberated, right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yes they torched down villages around Tikrit. But in city itself they miserably failed, losing 1000 and achieving nothing.



Bringing numbers out of nowhere. They actually lost 1 million. Haters gonna hate. Your brothers in IS fled the city in just hours and chased by Iraqi armed forces and not by any coalition war planes. Haters gonna hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Bringing numbers out of nowhere.


Iraqi offensive for Tikrit stalls as casualties mount - The Washington Post

ISTANBUL: Operation to retake Tikrit from Islamic State stalled by heavy casualties, discord | Iraq | McClatchy DC



> not by any coalition war planes






















.............
............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Iraqi Army in Tikrit

























​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## بلندر

GBU-28 said:


> Good to see Iran cooperating closely with the United States of America.



we didn't , but Iraqis was force to do it or you would come and say " Shiia are killing sunni " ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Shia finally got Tikrit back. 

Iraq: Parts of Tikrit taken back from ISIS - CNN.com

Fallujah next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azərbaycan türkü

I am so happy.i thank the brave soldier of iraq and shia forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

azərbaycan türkü said:


> I am so happy.i thank the brave soldier of iraq and shia forces.




Ya Hussein!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Superboy said:


> Ya Hussein!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Superboy said:


> Ya Hussein!


Loool you are surely a$$ hole.

That was funni man I was kidding don't take me seriously.

Tikrit had been libarated from the gangs of the Arabs and Turks.

The next phase is Shirqat.

The Sultan Erdogan dream of Irq's oil vanished now no sunnis going to give him free oil neither he will make deals upon our oils. Guys I don't know were to find a pic withe big middle finger to show to Mr. er dog An.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Malik Alashter said:


> Loool you are surely a$$ hole.
> 
> That was funni man I was kidding don't take me seriously.
> 
> Tikrit had been libarated from the gangs of the Arabs and Turks.
> 
> The next phase is Shirqat.
> 
> The Sultan Erdogan dream of Irq's oil vanished now no sunnis going to give him free oil neither he will make deals upon our oils. Guys I don't know were to find a pic withe big middle finger to show to Mr. er dog An.


Speak for yourself. You don't represent all Iraqi. Not all Iraqi are terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

atatwolf said:


> Speak for yourself. You don't represent all Iraqi. Not all Iraqi are terrorists.


Sure most of Iraqis like me they don't like er dog an and his terrorists gangs most of us are peaceful not like some sectarian in the west of the country. 

Check mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

بلندر said:


> we didn't , but Iraqis was force to do it or you would come and say " Shiia are killing sunni " ....



Nobody forced the Iraqis to do it. They asked for help with the airstrikes. Before there was no airstrikes. You guys talk like you could take the city easily, look where that got you.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Oldman1 said:


> Nobody forced the Iraqis to do it. They asked for help with the airstrikes. Before there was no airstrikes. You guys talk like you could take the city easily, look where that got you.


Thanks America job is done Tikrit is free. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Malik Alashter said:


> Sure most of Iraqis like me they don't like er dog an and his terrorists gangs most of us are peaceful not like some sectarian in the west of the country.
> 
> Check mate.


Iraq was always a terrorist bed since it broke off from Turkey. You should have kept your PKK terrorist on your own land but instead they came on our side, shoot our soldiers and then go back for decades. If Iraq wants to continue to exist, it will need to keep its terrorists on their own border. We already have millions of refugees since the times of Saddam and now we have to deal with scum like you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

01


atatwolf said:


> Iraq was always a terrorist bed since it broke off from Turkey. You should have kept your PKK terrorist on your own land but instead they came on our side, shoot our soldiers and then go back for decades. If Iraq wants to continue to exist, it will need to keep its terrorists on their own border. We already have millions of refugees since the times of Saddam and now we have to deal with scum like you too.


Thanks for calling me scum if you notice I have never attacked you that way.

Now chill out and leave us alone please.

Turkey, something and er dog that you got mad for is something else he will go but Turkey will stay but you kid don't understand.

One day this guy will bring havoc to the beoutiful Turkey alas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Malik Alashter said:


> 01
> 
> Thanks for calling me scum if you notice I have never attacked you that way.
> 
> Now chill out and leave us alone please.
> 
> Turkey, something and er dog that you got mad for is something else he will go but Turkey will stay but you kid don't understand.
> 
> One day this guy will bring havoc to the beoutiful Turkey alas.


ISIS doesn't have a single Turkish weapon. All the weapons ISIS got is from your Iraqi "soldiers" who ran away in fear and left all the equipment to ISIS. How dare you accuse Turkey? Before ISIS got this American arms from Iraqi army. They were nothing. After this incident they got stronger. I'm really fed-up with your kind. We take your refugees for free since Saddam and all we get is your unthankfulness and backstabing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

atatwolf said:


> Iraq was always a terrorist bed since it broke off from Turkey. You should have kept your PKK terrorist on your own land but instead they came on our side, shoot our soldiers and then go back for decades. If Iraq wants to continue to exist, it will need to keep its terrorists on their own border. We already have millions of refugees since the times of Saddam and now we have to deal with scum like you too.



Why are you even talking this BS when you yourself know the situation very well as I explained it before.

As we both know the rise of the PKK came in the early 90's which was mainly due to the 91 gulf war which allowed them a safe heaven in the north. With a northern no-fly zone imposed which Turkey took part in, (including many air-ground strikes on the army) they made the army incapable of operating in the north. How can you still blame us or anyone for that when you yourself took part in it ? Saddam's response was a bill allowing Turkey to operate in the northern mountains legally, what more can you ask for..

If anything, blame erdogan's best friend the Kurd, he and the PKK/PYD have been working together recently and share arms.

@500

That's not Jurf al sakhr, you've got to zoom out like I said earlier on.

Anyway about the PMF or some Shia groups, no one claims they're elite either. Having seen some of their video's whilst in combat it becomes clear they received no training, have no body armor and many don't even know how to aim the rifle as they're unaware of the aiming mechanism. Several weeks of training for the masses and some body armor would be a enhance their capability by large and cause less casualties, but that's another chapter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

atatwolf said:


> ISIS doesn't have a single Turkish weapon. All the weapons ISIS got is from your Iraqi "soldiers" who ran away in fear and left all the equipment to ISIS. How dare you accuse Turkey? Before ISIS got this American arms from Iraqi army. They were nothing. After this incident they got stronger. I'm really fed-up with your kind. We take your refugees for free since Saddam and all we get is your unthankfulness and backstabing.


@f1000n answered you I think you should leave this section since you have nothing to say.

You stupid enough to debate with but if you have brain and notice that we Iraqis never had any problem with you until this er dog steped in.

Turkey were able to get inside Iraq without Iraqis were condemning that so shut up.

Ad go discuss your issues in your section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Malik Alashter said:


> @f1000n answered you I think you should leave this section since you have nothing to say.
> 
> You stupid enough to debate with but if you have brain and notice that we Iraqis never had any problem with you until this er dog steped in.
> 
> Turkey were able to get inside Iraq without Iraqis were condemning that so shut up.
> 
> Ad go discuss your issues in your section.


I'm not a supporter of Erdogan but it is wrong to say Iraq is in the current situation because of Turkey. Iraq is fragmented because 2003 US invasion and resulting fragmentation. ISIS has American weapons, not Turkish weapons. I don't have to explain who left those weapons to ISIS and ran away. You already know the answer. Accusing other people is not the answer. Anyway, have a nice day.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Iraqi members .. what are they saying?









United said:


> View attachment 210049







​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraq claims it has liberated the city of Tikrit - its biggest victory in the fight against Islamic State terrorists to date.

Security and allied forces, backed by U.S.-led coalition aircraft retook the hometown of former president Saddam Hussein and the Iraqi tricolour was raised. 

The operation began on March 2 and had looked bogged down before Iraqi forces made rapid advances over the past 48 hours.

Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi 'announces the liberation of Tikrit and congratulates Iraqi security forces and popular volunteers on the historic milestone', his official Twitter account said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Malik Alashter said:


> Tikrit had been libarated from the gangs of the Arabs and Turks.



Look pal... i don't understand what's wrong with you. Turkey is not a side in Iraq...we are not involved in your sectarian conflicts.. If Turks get involve....you'll remember that you are just an *ex-vilayet* of Turkey.

Know your place if you are going to talk about Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> View attachment 210049



I smell butthurt-ness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> I smell butthurt-ness.


He sounded like you when the Yemen bombings started


----------



## raptor22

atatwolf said:


> He sounded like you when the Yemen bombings started



What should we be butthurt when there is no Iranian in Yemen? and it's funny that you are comparing ISIS with the Houthis which are actually Yemeni and they are gonna stay there for eternity as they've been there for centuries ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Madali

Its really weird that Arabs are killing Arabs and they think they are hurting Iranians. 

Maybe the best way we can defeat Israel if Iran tomorrow says Israel is our ally. Then maybe the Arabs will defend Gaza to "hurt Iran".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Look pal... i don't understand what's wrong with you. Turkey is not a side in Iraq...we are not involved in your sectarian conflicts.. If Turks get involve....you'll remember that you are just an *ex-vilayet* of Turkey.
> 
> Know your place if you are going to talk about Turks.


Thats the thing with sectarian mindset, Turks are sunni = Isis supporter

Just an exsample, i didnt even knew that Shia and Sunni had beef with eachother till i joined PDF, and still dont care about their medival sectarian violance which will hold them back forever, but yet there are people here calling me isis supporter even thought i never posted anything positive about them, thats sectarian mindset for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

xenon54 said:


> Thats the thing with sectarian mindset, Turks are sunni = Isis supporter
> 
> Just an exsample, i didnt even knew that Shia and Sunni had beef with eachother till i joined PDF, and still dont care about their medival sectarian violance which will hold them back forever, but yet there are people here calling me isis supporter even thought i never posted anything positive about them, thats sectarian mindset for you.




Ther is nothing sisi about you. So why?


----------



## xenon54 out

Oublious said:


> Ther is nothing sisi about you. So why?


Sisi? Isis? Issi? Siis?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

atatwolf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583347192393531392



He's an ISIS supporter. They only burn houses boobytrapped. As for those who looted, there are retards and thieves in every army and every militia. Example, US military which has had many scandals ( pissing on dead Taliban, abusing prisoners in Abu Ghraib etc ).

The difference is IS supporters and their apologists will use the smaller negative images to spread their propaganda whilst they themselves are the biggest trash themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> I smell butthurt-ness.









p.s US Air force says Ur welcome


----------



## f1000n

United said:


> View attachment 210501
> 
> 
> 
> p.s US Air force says Ur welcome



US air force helped Sunnis more than anyone else in Tikrit, now the locals who rejected IS can return to their city, they'll be happy.

Find medication for your Iran obsession somewhere else.

More locals (Sunnis) from Salahdin province joined the PMF today.




--

On a sidenote, they have to clear every house, street and alley before they can declare it a safe city for people to return.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frosty

raptor22 said:


> Iraqi members .. what are they saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​



*Daesh*: Abo Umar, Abo Umar do you copy me brother? (Iraqi accent)
*Shia militia commander* : Abo Umar is dead and so is your other 3 Daesh friends and we have their car and radio. Where are you? we coming for you!
*Daesh*: You coming for me? Im coming for you. I am talking to you whilst getting prepared to be martyred. (indicating he will be blowing himself up shortly) 
*Shia militia commander*: We are the followers of Allah. We are the followers of Muhammed Allah's beloved prophet.
*Daesh*: We've come to you with all the Islamic State's soldiers. By Allah you will not step an inch further into Muslim lands until we are corpses. Either victory or martyrdom. Our dead are in heaven whilst yours are in the hell fire.
*Shia militia commander*: Lies and mistruths. Our dead are in heaven and yours are in the hell fire. where are you? we stepped 65 Km into your lands not an inch. We love martyrdom more than you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

This picture will piss off lots of terrorists and their sympathizers.

#Iraq's PM @HaiderAlAbadi with Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq leader Qais al-Khaz'ali and Badr Organisation leader Hadi al-Amiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

There is no ISIS supporters here, there's only Houthi the terrorist group supporters.

Saudi mission is to rid the world of Terrorism, whether it's ISIS, Hezbollah, Quds, or Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

azzo said:


> There is no ISIS supporters here, there's only Houthi the terrorist group supporters.
> 
> Saudi mission is to rid the world of Terrorism, whether it's ISIS, Hezbollah, Quds, or Houthis.



If Saudis can finish terrorist groups they funded/inspired, they have done the world biggest favor ever. E.g. Al-Qaeda, Taliban, ISIS. Naaah, nothing gonna happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Just saying so doesn't make it real.

I can do the same: Naaah, Iran is supporting houthis and is actually behind ISIS.


----------



## Serpentine

azzo said:


> Just saying so doesn't make it real.
> 
> I can do the same: Naaah, Iran is supporting houthis and is actually behind ISIS.



Yes we do support Houthis politically. We do support Hezbollah and we do support Iraqi popular forces, we are not ashamed of declaring that, but supporting ISIS? Even you won't accept that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Why doesn't Saudi help in getting rid of ISIS? Why don't the strong Arab coliation help with this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty

Madali said:


> Why doesn't Saudi help in getting rid of ISIS? Why don't the strong Arab coliation help with this?



Saudi is currently bombing ISIS in Syria. Jordan too. the UAE participated until recently.


----------



## black-hawk_101

monitor said:


> Unconfirmed leaked photos of Chinese -made Wing Loong (Pterodactyl I) armed drones. Huge purchase.



This will be a war changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Madali said:


> Why doesn't Saudi help in getting rid of ISIS? Why don't the strong Arab coliation help with this?



R u blind GCC forces have been hammering ISIS as a matter of fact first sorties were conducted by a member state.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: April 2, 2015 04:29 IST
Mission Tikrit: Iraq declares victory - The Hindu







Iraq declared a “magnificent victory” on Wednesday over the Islamic State group in Tikrit, a key step in driving the militants out of their biggest strongholds.

Iraqi Defence Minister Khalid al-Obeidi made the pronouncement, saying security forces have “accomplished their mission” in the month-long offensive to rid Saddam Hussein’s hometown — and the broader Salahuddin Province — of the militant group.

Extremists from IS seized Tikrit last summer during its advance across northern and western Iraq. The battle for Tikrit is seen as a key step toward eventually driving the militants out of Mosul, Iraq’s second-largest city and the provincial capital of Nineveh.

*Biggest victory*

*Iraqi forces, including soldiers, police officers, Shia militias and Sunni tribes, launched a large-scale operation to recapture Tikrit on March 2*. Last week, the United States launched airstrikes on the embattled city at the request of the Iraqi government.

Recapturing Tikrit would be the biggest win so far for Baghdad’s Shia-led government. The city is about 130 km north of Baghdad and lies on the road connecting the capital to Mosul. Retaking it will help Iraqi forces have a major supply link for any future operation against Mosul. Meanwhile, the U.N. mission to Iraq said on Wednesday that violence claimed the lives of at least 997 people in March, a slight drop from the February toll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

United said:


> R u blind GCC forces have been hammering ISIS as a matter of fact first sorties were conducted by a member state.



Gulfies "private donors" fund ISIS. 

Through Nov. 19, a total of 1,006 airstrikes were conducted – 561 against targets in Iraq and 445 in Syria, the officials said. The U.S. flew 843 of the missions and allies flew 163. 

it seems america is hammering ISIS really. Honestly, you think the Gulf states would say no? They had no choice but to go along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

United said:


> R u blind GCC forces have been hammering ISIS as a matter of fact first sorties were conducted by a member state.



GCC forces haven't been "hammering" ISIS. They just jumped when USA told them to jump. Because they didn't want to say no to Uncle Sam, they agreed to do some strikes to keep USA satisfied. Otherwise, why didn't they take stronger action from day 1? Why didn't they go after donors of ISIS in their countries and take strong action? Why didn't they use their funds and soldiers and sunni brothers and strongly battle ISIS and completely get rid of them?

Why didn't they use the vast number of mosques, shiekhs, and madrassas to declare ISIS unislamic so that the source of the problem was resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

United said:


> R u blind GCC forces have been hammering ISIS as a matter of fact first sorties were conducted by a member state.



They're just following big daddy USA as they do everywhere. They don't take any step without them leading the way, in Yemen they provided target designation intel and gave permission for the operation. UAE sent troops to Afghanistan in area's secured by the western forces, let's see them carry out a large scale operation on their own. The new Arab coalition could show that sending ground forces to Syria, if not SAA they can take on ISIS in Raqqa. But all waiting for America.

Remember 1991, you must have been alive. ~30+ states of which many tiny poor ones with no influence massed to join the US led coalition to score brownie points with the new superpower. You could say it's for the same reason in Syria airstrikes. Let's see a large scale op they plan and carry out on their own before we talk further.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Frosty said:


> *Daesh*: Abo Umar, Abo Umar do you copy me brother? (Iraqi accent)
> *Shia militia commander* : Abo Umar is dead and so is your other 3 Daesh friends and we have their car and radio. Where are you? we coming for you!
> *Daesh*: You coming for me? Im coming for you. I am talking to you whilst getting prepared to be martyred. (indicating he will be blowing himself up shortly)
> *Shia militia commander*: We are the followers of Allah. We are the followers of Muhammed Allah's beloved prophet.
> *Daesh*: We've come to you with all the Islamic State's soldiers. By Allah you will not step an inch further into Muslim lands until we are corpses. Either victory or martyrdom. Our dead are in heaven whilst yours are in the hell fire.
> *Shia militia commander*: Lies and mistruths. Our dead are in heaven and yours are in the hell fire. where are you? we stepped 65 Km into your lands not an inch. We love martyrdom more than you do.




 Can't really help myself but laugh,in the year of our Lord 2015 these people kill each other over "my kind is in heaven,your's is not.No, mine are....ad infinitum...no,mine ! ad infinitum + 1"...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

flamer84 said:


> Can't really help myself but laugh,in the year of our Lord 2015 these people kill each other over "my kind is in heaven,your's is not.No, mine are....ad infinitum...no,mine ! ad infinitum + 1"...




In that video there's only 1 agressor that believes in killing people of a different religion. The other is defending itself and works with all religious groups to defend themselves. They armed and trained Christians as well.





The above are killing them as well, apply that in the same post..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

Madali said:


> GCC forces haven't been "hammering" ISIS. They just jumped when USA told them to jump. Because they didn't want to say no to Uncle Sam, they agreed to do some strikes to keep USA satisfied. Otherwise, why didn't they take stronger action from day 1? Why didn't they go after donors of ISIS in their countries and take strong action? Why didn't they use their funds and soldiers and sunni brothers and strongly battle ISIS and completely get rid of them?
> 
> Why didn't they use the vast number of mosques, shiekhs, and madrassas to declare ISIS unislamic so that the source of the problem was resolved.






f1000n said:


> They're just following big daddy USA as they do everywhere. They don't take any step without them leading the way, in Yemen they provided target designation intel and gave permission for the operation. UAE sent troops to Afghanistan in area's secured by the western forces, let's see them carry out a large scale operation on their own. The new Arab coalition could show that sending ground forces to Syria, if not SAA they can take on ISIS in Raqqa. But all waiting for America.
> 
> Remember 1991, you must have been alive. ~30+ states of which many tiny poor ones with no influence massed to join the US led coalition to score brownie points with the new superpower. You could say it's for the same reason in Syria airstrikes. Let's see a large scale op they plan and carry out on their own before we talk further.







beast89 said:


> Gulfies "private donors" fund ISIS.
> 
> Through Nov. 19, a total of 1,006 airstrikes were conducted – 561 against targets in Iraq and 445 in Syria, the officials said. The U.S. flew 843 of the missions and allies flew 163.
> 
> it seems america is hammering ISIS really. Honestly, you think the Gulf states would say no? They had no choice but to go along.




Remember Americans had given u an opportunity to govern Iraaq on ur terms n what do u do U convert it into shitt hole with all ur sectarian polices.

even with all ur millitias and ur iranian step dads u couldn't take back a small town like tikret from those terrorist n who u call Big dady......

grind n badmouth about Arabs all u want ITS NOT GONA TAKE U ANYWHERE


----------



## Madali

United said:


> Remember Americans had given u an opportunity to govern Iraaq on ur terms n what do u do U convert it into shitt hole with all ur sectarian polices.



No, you child, Americans did not give us an opportunity to govern Iraq. Iraq was given to Iraq. Bush did not attack Iraq and say, "Hey, Ayatollah my buddy, I took over Iraq to give you as a birthday gift!!"

It's like this site is sometimes full of people who have no understand of geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Madali said:


> No, you child, Americans did not give us an opportunity to govern Iraq. Iraq was given to Iraq. Bush did not attack Iraq and say, "Hey, Ayatollah my buddy, I took over Iraq to give you as a birthday gift!!"
> 
> It's like this site is sometimes full of people who have no understand of geopolitics.



mad ali let me refresh u..........shia govt was purposely installed in Baghdad by coalition they never trusted sunnis as they considered sunnis pro saddam.


----------



## f1000n

United said:


> Remember Americans had given u an opportunity to govern Iraaq on ur terms n what do u do U convert it into shitt hole with all ur sectarian polices.


I think we have something in common, you have TTP we have IS. Is it because Pakistan rules with sectarian policy ? Or is it simply that there's an issue is with a certain political ideology of Islam. Must be the latter as they terrorize all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

f1000n said:


> I think we have something in common, you have TTP we have IS. Is it because Pakistan rules with sectarian policy ? Or is it simply that there's an issue is with a certain political ideology of Islam. Must be the latter as they terrorize all over the world.



my friend GOP and majority pakistanies never discreminate between religion or sects....ttp motives are way more different from IS terrorists 

diff is GOP never participates nor its security forces attack fellow pakistanis even ttp on religious grounds sply waving sectarian flags

anyhow IRAQI govts atrocities on minority communities are well documented and proved.

I hope to see United prospers Iraq free from all foreign interventions sply Iranian.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

f1000n said:


> I think we have something in common, you have TTP we have IS.


to some extent because both are extremists both has a place to fall back to (syria and afghanistan)
but they(ttp) were able to take over tribal belt because of absence of political and security apparatus 
no one wanted a war so we negotiated with them and allowed them to control some areas for a while
but due to their human right voilations pressure was built on GOP and their strongholds were wiped off the map (apart from north wazirastan because) of mountanious terrain but now even north wazirastan has been cleared 
right now pakistan suffers from cross border attacks due to a porous border and some attacks on civilians by their slleper cells 


f1000n said:


> Is it because Pakistan rules with sectarian policy ? Or is it simply that there's an issue is with a certain political ideology of Islam.


there is no sectarian divide in pakistan pakistans founder was a shia many of our heads of state,prime ministers and military chiefs were shiites 
ttp is an extremist organnization and its actions are condemed by everyone
now about ideology there are different sub sects in pakistan nut i in my entire life never heard of a fight between someone just because of their sect most pakistanis are sufis they dont care for sects
but there are some trouble makers but their power base and support has been destroyed by the actions of LEJ and TTP


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

After days of liberating Tikrit that wouldn't have happened without Coalition air-strikes; Shiite militias have just announced that they didn't and don't need the Coalition help. Noting that these militias ran away from battles a week ago.


----------



## GBU-28

The Iranis and Shias are like car vallets who claim to have made the vehicle just because they put some spit and polish on it.

The Americans will push ISIS out of Tikrit. The Shia militia will take the credit.

Most of the shooting in Tikrit by the militia will be celebratory gun fire.

Then they'll be back to chanting "death to America" like baboons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

BLACKEAGLE said:


> After days of liberating Tikrit that wouldn't have happened without Coalition air-strikes; Shiite militias have just announced that they didn't and don't need the Coalition help. Noting that these militias ran away from battles a week ago.


Butthurt.



GBU-28 said:


> The Iranis and Shias are like car vallets who claim to have made the vehicle just because they put some spit and polish on it.
> 
> The Americans will push ISIS out of Tikrit. The Shia militia will take the credit.
> 
> Most of the shooting in Tikrit by the militia will be celebratory gun fire.
> 
> Then they'll be back to chanting "death to America" like baboons


Butthurt.

Now these two have they say any thing out of their sectarianism!!!.

You can die in your butthurtiness hate is a fair killer since it kills the haterd him self first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Malik Alashter said:


> Butthurt.
> 
> Butthurt.
> 
> Now these two have they say any thing out of their sectarianism!!!.
> 
> You can die in your butthurtiness hate is a fair killer since it kills the haterd him self first.




Umm, I want to see ISIS defeated.

I just know who to thank for Tikrit - the Americans.


----------



## f1000n

GBU-28 said:


> Umm, I want to see ISIS defeated.
> 
> I just know who to thank for Tikrit - the Americans.



The simple question here is, could Tikrit be retaken without ground forces ? The answer is definitely no.
Could it be retaken by Iraqis without US air support ? Yes but with many more casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> Butthurt.
> 
> Butthurt.
> 
> Now these two have they say any thing out of their sectarianism!!!.
> 
> You can die in your butthurtiness hate is a fair killer since it kills the haterd him self first.


Butthurt from what?


----------



## GBU-28

f1000n said:


> The simple question here is, could Tikrit be retaken without ground forces ? The answer is definitely no.
> Could it be retaken by Iraqis without US air support ? Yes but with many more casualties.



I'll let you have that one.

I suspect the casualties incurred without air support would have meant a stalemate like we've seen in Syria.

Anyway, the quicker ISIS are defeated, the better for the region.

However, Shia militia also need to be put back in their box- including Hezbollah, Houthis etc.


----------



## DizuJ

f1000n said:


> The simple question here is, could Tikrit be retaken without ground forces ? The answer is definitely no.
> Could it be retaken by Iraqis without US air support ? Yes but with many more casualties.



The way how hundreds of daesh managed to flee Tikrit after getting completely encircled and besieged, and that too without attracting attention from 26000 fighters, is a mystery. But I suspect that Qasim Soleiman's agenda isn't to take out ISIS in Iraq but to push daesh fighters to Syria where most of their violence is directed at rebels whom they consider apostates. What a plan!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

After a week of running away from the battle of Tikrit, Shiite militias returns back, after it was liberated, and started looting and setting fire in Sunni houses.

Very brave of them.


----------



## f1000n

BLACKEAGLE said:


> After a week of running away from the battle of Tikrit, Shiite militias returns back, after it was liberated, and started looting and setting fire in Sunni houses.
> 
> Very brave of them.



And what would they be looting, some shaving cream from the shop ? All civillians who left the city took the valuable items with them and left with their cars. 1700 people were massacred in that city, uninteresting for you but you care about some toothpaste/old TV's being looted.

Anyway here Iraqi PM orders the arrest of any lawless gangs in Tikrit| Reuters



> Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi called on security forces on Friday to arrest anyone breaking the law in the city of Tikrit, where looting has been seen following the ousting of Islamic State militants.
> 
> "The prime minister calls on the forces in Tikrit to arrest any person who performs such acts and to preserve the belongings and facilities in Salahuddin province," the prime minister's office said in a statement.



I know you don't care though, you just like to have a reason to complain about them.



ebray said:


> The way how hundreds of daesh managed to flee Tikrit after getting completely encircled and besieged, and that too without attracting attention from 26000 fighters, is a mystery. But I suspect that Qasim Soleiman's agenda isn't to take out ISIS in Iraq but to push daesh fighters to Syria where most of their violence is directed at rebels whom they consider apostates. What a plan!



They must've left before the siege was completed. As for Syria, once they retake Anbar and militarize the Syrian border the US will take part in it to spill the fight over into Syria allowing locals to retake cities from IS, that's their plan according to Gen Dempsey and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> After a week of running away from the battle of Tikrit, Shiite militias returns back, after it was liberated, and started looting and setting fire in Sunni houses.
> 
> Very brave of them.


They didn't run away from any part of the battle. But who am I talking to? A guy who used to support Daesh when they followed his own interests.

I know how butthurt some of you are about liberation of Tikrit, and you are expressing it through these kinds of hate spreading, completely based on utter lies. Tikrit was a symbolic town since it was powerhouse of Saddam, many feelings are hurt from liberation of Tikrit, and yours too. Saddam wouldn't even believe Persian graffitis on walls of his palaces in Tikrit or Shia forces kicking Daesh and his stooges out from Tikrit. Nothing remains of his grave, if it was, I'm sure he'd be rattling in it. Same as his supporters like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Some people over here wants to see Iraq in ISIL hands and wished to see fall of Baghdad that's why they are butthurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> They didn't run away from any part of the battle. But who am I talking to? A guy who used to support Daesh when they followed his own interests.
> 
> I know how butthurt some of you are about liberation of Tikrit, and you are expressing it through these kinds of hate spreading, completely based on utter lies. Tikrit was a symbolic town since it was powerhouse of Saddam, many feelings are hurt from liberation of Tikrit, and yours too. Saddam wouldn't even believe Persian graffitis on walls of his palaces in Tikrit or Shia forces kicking Daesh and his stooges out from Tikrit. Nothing remains of his grave, if it was, I'm sure he'd be rattling in it. Same as his supporters like you.


Yes they did run away and waited for Iraqi army, Sunni tribes and the coalition to liberate it, they got back and declared victory  And come here, why would I be butthurt? We are part and parcel of the coalition who liberated Tekrit. We are part and parcel of training and arming Iraqi army and Sunni tribes to fight ISIS.



raptor22 said:


> Some people over here wants to see Iraq in ISIL hands and wished to see fall of Baghdad that's why they are butthurt.


Why is that? Just because I pointed out how coward and lowlife Shiite militias are?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

U.S. Central Command | Coalition assists in training thousands of Iraqi soldiers

-5,000 completed the 6 weeks training
-4,700 currently training



> The training courses in Iraq are six weeks long and cover some broad topics, such as leadership, ethics and law of war training, as well as practicing such tactics as reacting to ambushes, moving in different formations, and moving safely through roads and other areas where they might be exposed to enemy fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes they did run away and waited for Iraqi army, Sunni tribes and the coalition to liberate it, they got back and declared victory  And come here, why would I be butthurt? We are part and parcel of the coalition who liberated Tekrit. We are part and parcel of training and arming Iraqi army and Sunni tribes to fight ISIS.


No they did not go anywhere, they were part of the operation the whole time. PMF forces were all there and liberated the Tiktrit with Iraqi army. They were the ones who did 80% of the job (capturing 90% of the landmass around Tikrit and putting it under a siege). The only reason why city was liberated so easily was that most of Daesh terrorists had fled the city before the siege was complete. They didn't go anywhere to come back and rumors that they had left the operation came out as total rubbish.

And no, Jordan is not doing shit in the bigger picture, of course except that it destroys 20% of IS each day in a ground shaking response by his majesty, British Abdullah.

PS: The only reaons that you (and your likes) are more focused on spreading bs against Iraqi forces/PMF rather than fighting Daesh is butthurtness, I can't see anything else. After all, you were the same who cheered for Daesh (the same for Nusra) when it began its crusade in Syria. I remember those days, and members should know your history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> No they did not go anywhere, they were part of the operation the whole time. PMF forces were all there and liberated the Tiktrit with Iraqi army. They were the ones who did 80% of the job (capturing 90% of the landmass around Tikrit and putting it under a siege). The only reason why city was liberated so easily was that most of Daesh terrorists had fled the city before the siege was complete. They didn't go anywhere to come back and rumors that they had left the operation came out as total rubbish.
> 
> And no, Jordan is not doing shit in the bigger picture, of course except that it destroys 20% of IS each day in a ground shaking response by his majesty, British Abdullah.
> 
> PS: The only reaons that you (and your likes) are more focused on spreading bs against Iraqi forces/PMF rather than fighting Daesh is butthurtness, I can't see anything else. After all, you were the same who cheered for Daesh (the same for Nusra) when it began its crusade in Syria. I remember those days, and members should know your history.


3 
2
1
Iraqi Shiite militias 'pulled back' from Tikrit: US | Daily Mail Online
Iraqi Shiite militias 'pulled back' from Tikrit: US - Business Insider
SHIITE MILITIAS “PULLED BACK” FROM TIKRIT OFFENSIVE, SAYS US COMMAND | Misna - Missionary International Service News Agency
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/27/world/middleeast/iraq-us-air-raids-islamic-state-isis.html
US bombing Tikrit, but only after Iran-backed militia pulled back - News - Stripes

lol


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 3
> 2
> 1
> Iraqi Shiite militias 'pulled back' from Tikrit: US | Daily Mail Online
> Iraqi Shiite militias 'pulled back' from Tikrit: US - Business Insider
> SHIITE MILITIAS “PULLED BACK” FROM TIKRIT OFFENSIVE, SAYS US COMMAND | Misna - Missionary International Service News Agency
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/27/world/middleeast/iraq-us-air-raids-islamic-state-isis.html
> US bombing Tikrit, but only after Iran-backed militia pulled back - News - Stripes
> 
> lol



*Despite claims by the US government to the contrary, several Iranian-backed Shiite militias are still operating in Tikrit. The US has said that airstrikes in the central Iraqi city would only come if these militias withdrew from leading the battle. “Preconditions for us to provide support were that the Iraqi government had to be in charge of this operation. We had to know exactly who was on the ground,” General Lloyd Austin, the commander of US Central Command, told Congress on March 26, according toMilitary Times. Austin continued by saying, “The Shiite militias that were there have pulled back from that area.”

However, several of these groups continue to release photos or videos from the area. In addition, several have released statements denying that they have withdrawn from the fight. Asaib al Haq, or League of the Righteous, was initially said to have withdrawn from Tikrit. 



Iranian-backed Shiite militias still operating in Tikrit | The Long War Journal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> *Despite claims by the US government to the contrary, several Iranian-backed Shiite militias are still operating in Tikrit. The US has said that airstrikes in the central Iraqi city would only come if these militias withdrew from leading the battle. “Preconditions for us to provide support were that the Iraqi government had to be in charge of this operation. We had to know exactly who was on the ground,” General Lloyd Austin, the commander of US Central Command, told Congress on March 26, according toMilitary Times. Austin continued by saying, “The Shiite militias that were there have pulled back from that area.”
> 
> However, several of these groups continue to release photos or videos from the area. In addition, several have released statements denying that they have withdrawn from the fight. Asaib al Haq, or League of the Righteous, was initially said to have withdrawn from Tikrit.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian-backed Shiite militias still operating in Tikrit | The Long War Journal*


I stopped here:  _Asaib al Haq issued an official statement__ saying that they will remain in the area, but not take part in the fighting due to US airstrikes. However, in a video released yesterday (March 29th, 2015 ), it said its forces are preparing for the Tikrit battle._

__


----------



## Malik Alashter

GBU-28 said:


> Umm, I want to see ISIS defeated.
> 
> I just know who to thank for Tikrit - the Americans.


To be honest Iran and the popular mobilized forces have the 99% of the achievements.

You thank that who helped that is not belong to you but you don't say thanks to your people since that is their duty toward you.

Iraq and Iran very close neibors to the limit both countries ask no visa to visit and the most important we share the same boat any one of us sink drag the other with him.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> After a week of running away from the battle of Tikrit, Shiite militias returns back, after it was liberated, and started looting and setting fire in Sunni houses.
> 
> Very brave of them.


And you ask me butthurt of what man you are boiling steaming for the defeating of your beloved daesh. I bet you you top leader your king him self is frusturated from that fate of daesh in Iraq why you people supporting daesh?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> And you ask me butthurt of what man you are boiling steaming for the defeating of your beloved daesh. I bet you you top leader your king him self is frusturated from that fate of daesh in Iraq why you people supporting daesh?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

@Malik Alashter Why are you so emotionally overcharged against Sunnis?! Daesh burned a Jordanian pilot alive, so why will @BLACKEAGLE be supportive of ISIS?!


----------



## Malik Alashter

azzo said:


> @Malik Alashter Why are you so emotionally overcharged against Sunnis?! Daesh burned a Jordanian pilot alive, so why will @BLACKEAGLE be supportive of ISIS?!


Good then why he should have negative view against shea the one that defeated daesh? what we had did to Jordan aren't we help them with cheap oil have we send them someone like Al zraqawi we always were a good nieghbor to them while they most of the time been mean.

They are so nice to the gulfies who don't even help them with oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Malik Alashter said:


> Good then why he should have negative view against shea the one that defeated daesh? what we had did to Jordan aren't we help them with cheap oil have we send them someone like Al zraqawi we always were a good nieghbor to them while they most of the time been mean.
> 
> They are so nice to the gulfies who don't even help them with oil.



I really hope this conflict ends and that ISIS is defeated, and that the circle of vengeance finally ends, but it gotta start somewhere, the Shia anger and vengeance is understandable, losing a countrymen at the hands of an opposing force really triggers some dark emotions, so let alone a friend or a family member. 

But, I don't think anyone disagrees that something gotta give, and it's easier to control the Shia militia running rampant right now, than controlling ISIS, who opened fronts against someone or something every 2 seconds, there was absolutely no way of making any sensible contact with them to make them stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Then why doesn't Jordan & Saudi send ground troops to clear Daesh from whole of middle east.

If Iran & Iraq do anything, you guys are insulting them. If they don't do anything, then it will be negative for everyone.

Good that ISIS is being defeated in Iraq. Whether it is because of Iran, or because of Shias, or because of Iraqi soldiers, or because of US air strikes, I think we can all agree that Daesh is not good for anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

azzo said:


> I really hope this conflict ends and that ISIS is defeated, and that the circle of vengeance finally ends, but it gotta start somewhere, the Shia anger and vengeance is understandable, losing a countrymen at the hands of an opposing force really triggers some dark emotions, so let alone a friend or a family member.
> 
> But, I don't think anyone disagrees that something gotta give, and it's easier to control the Shia militia running rampant right now, than controlling ISIS, who opened fronts against someone or something every 2 seconds, there was absolutely no way of making any sensible contact with them to make them stop.


Well put @azzo please keep this way.

No oubt that we shiite we like to have better relationship with all Arab and Muslims countries as it is the best way to live in peace and prosper. Sectarianism isn't any good wahhabism isn't any good.

@azzo you speak arabic I want to put a link to a saudi scholar talking about never ending war against shea I would like to ask all Muslims if they hear a shea scholar talk the sae way how would they feel if Muslims sunnis hear the same from a chritiane scholar say the same how would they feel.

Log into Facebook | Facebook

Now lestin to this and tell me can you help something like this isn't this a war declartion against us don't you think it's our right now to defend our selves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Yes, the only way to make peace is through reason. Most Sunni/Shia scholars lack the basic understanding of critical thinking, Their rhetoric is always based on emotions and not logic. A none religious critical thinker can destroy them in a debate about Islam with practically zero knowledge of Islamic text just by pointing at fallacies and contradictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> Good then why he should have negative view against shea the one that defeated daesh? what we had did to Jordan aren't we help them with cheap oil have we send them someone like Al zraqawi we always were a good nieghbor to them while they most of the time been mean.
> 
> They are so nice to the gulfies who don't even help them with oil.


Count what Jordan offered Iraqis:

1- Military support in Gulf war 1.
2- Jordan was the only passage to Iraq in Gulf war 1 and during UN embargo 1991-2001.
3- Jordan received more than 1.5 million Iraqi refugees and still have hundreds of thousands.
4- Jordan gifted Iraq tens of APCs, helicopters, and other armored vehicles.
5- Jordan trained Iraqi army, police and pilots.
6- Iraq only sells Jordan 10,000 barrel of oil per day for preferred prices about 15% discount. And 10,000 barrel per day is only 6% of Jordanian needs of oil.

I'm glad that Iraq liberated Tikrit but I was pointing out Shiite militias contradiction and hypocrisy. Plus, Shiite militias attacked Sunni in Tikrit, looted them and burnt their houses that's why I'm against them. 

No matter how much we give you will always deny. And by "you" I mean Shia Iraqi.


----------



## Malik Alashter

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Count what Jordan offered Iraqis:
> 
> 1- Military support in Gulf war 1.
> 2- Jordan was the only passage to Iraq in Gulf war 1 and during UN embargo 1991-2001.
> 3- Jordan received more than 1.5 million Iraqi refugees and still have hundreds of thousands.
> 4- Jordan gifted Iraq tens of APCs, helicopters, and other armored vehicles.
> 5- Jordan trained Iraqi army, police and pilots.
> 6- Iraq only sells Jordan 10,000 barrel of oil per day for preferred prices about 15% discount. And 10,000 barrel per day is only 6% of Jordanian needs of oil.
> 
> I'm glad that Iraq liberated Tikrit but I was pointing out Shiite militias contradiction and hypocrisy. Plus, Shiite militias attacked Sunni in Tikrit, looted them and burnt their houses that's why I'm against them.
> 
> No matter how much we give you will always deny. And by "you" I mean Shia Iraqi.


1 & 2 are for Saddam not for Iraqis.

3 they were there because it's a passage to the west.

Show me please those tens old junky apc's.

that was what the US wanted not us. and it's been paid for.

give me any source about that not just what you say still a big help.

Well the same city killed in vile way 1700 students just because they are shiite what would you feel if we in Iraq kill 17 not 1700 Jordanian students.

keep sectarian you Arab all you know backstabbing. one day they will cut even those 10000 Bpd.

I wish those gulfies give you any the only nations that help you is the US and Iraq.

By the way during the criminal Saddam he paid full for your Mirage F-1. just to remind you. that by itself bigger than all your junky expired coffins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> 1 & 2 are for Saddam not for Iraqis.
> 
> 3 they were there because it's a passage to the west.


Yes the only passage, Iraq was besieged from all sides except from Jordan despite international pressure.


Malik Alashter said:


> Show me please those tens old junky apc's.


Old and junky?
2 S-76 Spirit Helicopter (1985) 1985 (2) Second-hand
16 Bell-205/UH-1H Helicopter 2004 2005-2007 16 Second-hand; aid
50 BTR-94 IFV 2004 2004 50 Second-hand but only used for few years by Jordan; aid
100 M-113 APC 2004 2005 (100) Second-hand; M-113A1 version; aid
100 Spartan APC 2004 2004-2005 (100) Second-hand; aid
http://armstrade.sipri.org/armstrade/html/export_trade_register.php


Malik Alashter said:


> that was what the US wanted not us. and it's been paid for.


You paid for nothing, they all were aids.


Malik Alashter said:


> give me any source about that not just what you say still a big help.


Jordan to Train Iraqi Troops | Iraq Business News
Jordan to participate in ‘train and equip’ programme against IS | Middle East Eye


Malik Alashter said:


> Well the same city killed in vile way 1700 students just because they are shiite what would you feel if we in Iraq kill 17 not 1700 Jordanian students.
> 
> keep sectarian you Arab all you know backstabbing. one day they will cut even those 10000 Bpd.


As I told you, those 10,000Bpd were SOLD to Jordan not gifted for a discounted price, and these barrels are only 6% of Jordan daily consumption so they are nothing.


Malik Alashter said:


> I wish those gulfies give you any the only nations that help you is the US and Iraq.
> 
> By the way during the criminal Saddam he paid full for your Mirage F-1. just to remind you. that by itself bigger than all your junky expired coffins.


Saudi Arabia financed Mirage F-1 not Saddam.


----------



## f1000n

soldiers arrested a volunteer fighter looting from abandoned shops.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=700665136722423





--

Volunteers have been lynching IS terrorists they captured in Tikrit, Reuters is crying and feeling sorry for IS, someone should remind them of their recent WW1 & WW2 history. If Saddam was in power he would be spraying nerve gas on Fallujah as we speak, not too bad of an idea if you ask me as all non-ISIS civillians left that city already a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

f1000n said:


> soldiers arrested a volunteer fighter looting from abandoned shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=700665136722423


Good. Abadi seems to be the right guy.


----------



## Malik Alashter

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes the only passage, Iraq was besieged from all sides except from Jordan despite international pressure.
> 
> Old and junky?
> 2 S-76 Spirit Helicopter (1985) 1985 (2) Second-hand
> 16 Bell-205/UH-1H Helicopter 2004 2005-2007 16 Second-hand; aid
> 50 BTR-94 IFV 2004 2004 50 Second-hand but only used for few years by Jordan; aid
> 100 M-113 APC 2004 2005 (100) Second-hand; M-113A1 version; aid
> 100 Spartan APC 2004 2004-2005 (100) Second-hand; aid
> http://armstrade.sipri.org/armstrade/html/export_trade_register.php
> 
> You paid for nothing, they all were aids.
> 
> Jordan to Train Iraqi Troops | Iraq Business News
> Jordan to participate in ‘train and equip’ programme against IS | Middle East Eye
> 
> As I told you, those 10,000Bpd were SOLD to Jordan not gifted for a discounted price, and these barrels are only 6% of Jordan daily consumption so they are nothing.
> 
> Saudi Arabia financed Mirage F-1 not Saddam.


All your answers still out of any proves

the Mirage paid by Saddam not saudis I read that in the eighties.

Besides, the thousands of terrorsit supporters that Jordan host mostly baathis.

Not to forget your king the first one who talked about the the shiite cresent!!! a nation that has no wise people most of them sectarians.

The first thing they ask you in Jordan is are you shiite or sunni!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> All your answers still out of any proves


You're so confused, you jump from one subject to another. I proved and can prove everything I say with recognized sources unlike you.


Malik Alashter said:


> the Mirage paid by Saddam not saudis I read that in the eighties.


Saudi financed buying 19 Mirage F-1C FGA aircraft. Here is the list of Jordan purchased armed from France since 1970.

R: Jordan 19 Mirage F-1C FGA aircraft 1979 1981-1982 (19) Financed by Saudi Arabia; Mirage F-1CJ version; incl 2 Mirage F-1BJ
(125) R-550 Magic-1 SRAAM 1979 1981-1982 (125) For Mirage F-1C combat aircraft
(75) Super-530F BVRAAM (1979) 1982 (75) For Mirage F-1C combat aircraft
17 Mirage F-1E FGA aircraft 1982 1982-1983 (17) Mirage F-1EJ version
(75) R-530 BVRAAM (1982) 1982-1983 (75) For Mirage F-1E combat aircraft
(100) R-550 Magic-1 SRAAM (1982) 1983-1984 (100) For Mirage F-1E combat aircraft
12 AS-532 Cougar/AS-332 Helicopter (1987) 1987-1988 (12) AS-332M1 version
(50) AS-30L ASM 1988 1989 (50) 
(1) Mirage F-1E FGA aircraft (2005) 2006 1 Probably Second-hand
Trade Registers


Malik Alashter said:


> Besides, the thousands of terrorsit supporters that Jordan host mostly baathis.
> 
> Not to forget your king the first one who talked about the the shiite cresent!!! a nation that has no wise people most of them sectarians.
> 
> The first thing they ask you in Jordan is are you shiite or sunni!!!.


That's a result of Shiite treason to Iraq and Arab who took Persian side. It was also as a result of Shiite horrendous crimes against innocent Sunnis whom have been paying for Qaeda terrorism which they themselves are victims of. It's a result of Shiite ganging up against Sunni in Syria. It's a result as well of Shiite terror activities in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Bahrain and Yemen. Shia created the worst image in Muslims minds by these actions.


----------



## Alshawi1234

If your going to assume that a few outlaws in the PMF represent all the PMF, then we can in turn assume that all Tikritis were involved in the air acadamy massacre. Work both ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's a result as well of Shiite terror activities in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Bahrain and Yemen. Shia created the worst image in Muslims minds by these actions.



Not terror activities they're simply on another side as Israelis are on another side, you don't have to do anything to have a Muslim hate you they will make their own reason to hate. They've shown that with the terror attacks all over the world. Muslims aren't even 1 group, visit the town 'Zarqa' to meet Muslims, i'm sure you won't like to stay with the vermin over there. Btw look at the latest Al-Azhar statements, Islamists need to be dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's a result of Shiite treason to Iraq and Arab who took Persian side. It was also as a result of Shiite horrendous crimes against innocent Sunnis whom have been paying for Qaeda terrorism which they themselves are victims of. It's a result of Shiite ganging up against Sunni in Syria. It's a result as well of Shiite terror activities in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Bahrain and Yemen. Shia created the worst image in Muslims minds by these actions.


When you liar shea did that you are a big lliar now stay with me I want to know when and how.

shiite horrendous crime you are really don't believe in Allah other wise show when and what. Keep leing not a new from a sunni person.

Shiite's terror activities may Allah treat you with his justice show also when and how.

But I can show you your crimes against shea through out the history.

Log into Facebook | Facebook

That's who you are. your Shaikh hear him threaten us with never ending war one day you'll have it but when it start it will end with no scum still in his chair.


----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584447845333344256


----------



## Malik Alashter

Every army has some bad soldiers no doubt so that's not something you would rely on.

Shea are going no where they won't leave until they clean it from the rats of baath and takfiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

The entire propaganda campaign against the PMF is just a result of being but hurt. The PMF will continue its operations regardless. They said the PMF will NEVER enter the jurf, then Diyala, then dhuluiywah and Balad, and then Tikrit. Yet they still managed to enter these areas in a limited time. Elsewhere other forces have been fighting for years and months to control a single village, meanwhile the PMF is clearing entire provinces and regions. 

Next stop is Baiji and Hawija and shirqat. Once these are done with forces will be heading south to secure the areas connecting sallahiddin to Anbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

AAH driving around in the presidential palaces complex 





Praying before continuing the battle 





Sectarian militias provide Sunni villagers with fresh water. 





PMF forces help evacuate Sunni women and children Their men ran off leaving them behind. They claim that the men were taken by IS, meanwhile the PMF blame them of hosting IS. Regardless, the PMF helped them and even gave them some money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

After the liberation of Tikrit, thousand of ISF and PMF forces have left the city and headed to the outskirts of the city. Many of them are going back south for a break from the month long battles. Some are heading north from Tikrit to Baiji. More will follow closing In from the Hamrin range. It might take a couple weeks to reorganize for the assault on Baiji, Hawija and shirqat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Mass graves found in Tikrit - CNN.com

Mass graves believed to hold Iraqi soldiers have been discovered in newly liberated Tikrit. Up to 1,700 bodies may be recovered.

--

The perpetrators of tribe Al-Bu Ajeel which pledged allegiance to IS went to Hawija before the siege of Tikrit was complete. Hawija needs chemical treatment as Hassan Al-Majid would do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Alshawi1234 said:


> The entire propaganda campaign against the PMF is just a result of being but hurt. The PMF will continue its operations regardless. They said the PMF will NEVER enter the jurf, then Diyala, then dhuluiywah and Balad, and then Tikrit. Yet they still managed to enter these areas in a limited time. Elsewhere other forces have been fighting for years and months to control a single village, meanwhile the PMF is clearing entire provinces and regions.
> 
> Next stop is Baiji and Hawija and shirqat. Once these are done with forces will be heading south to secure the areas connecting sallahiddin to Anbar.



The same people who used to insult the army calling it Safavid Maliki army are now siding with it in fear of true 'Safavids' like Katai'b Hezbollah. Fake outrage about fridges online, no outrage about the mass grave of 1700 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> The same people who used to insult the army calling it Safavid Maliki army are now siding with it in fear of true 'Safavids' like Katai'b Hezbollah. Fake outrage about fridges online, no outrage about the mass grave of 1700 people.


and we still use the same response which will lead to another failure. Repeating the same approach is a sign of stupidity and cowardly！.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

f1000n said:


> The same people who used to insult the army calling it Safavid Maliki army are now siding with it in fear of true 'Safavids' like Katai'b Hezbollah. Fake outrage about fridges online, no outrage about the mass grave of 1700 people.



Now everyone is rushing to claim that if it wasn't for the U.S. airstrikes Tikrit wouldn't have been liberated, they already forgot about the areas which were liberated without US airstrikes. 

And they seem to ignore the small towns such as Sinjar which the peshmerga still hasn't managed to enter even after months of direct US air cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alshawi1234 said:


> Now everyone is rushing to claim that if it wasn't for the U.S. airstrikes Tikrit wouldn't have been liberated, they already forgot about the areas which were liberated without US airstrikes.
> 
> And they seem to ignore the small towns such as Sinjar which the peshmerga still hasn't managed to enter even after months of direct US air cover.



An offensive inside the town has not started. Main reason for this is because stupid Kurds are fighting Kurds. Leader of the HPS militia(PKK made Ezidi militia) got arrested yesterday by KDP Asayish. The forces are stationed on the northern parts of the town and is just repelling attacks and has not made an offensive move.


----------



## Hindustani78

According to the fact sheet, multiple armed groups in both Iraq and Syria now are in possession of man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS). These are highly mobile shoulder-mounted weapons that can be used to down aircraft. Generally, these MANPADS were designed by Chinese, Russia, or Soviet weapon makers and were likely supplied to the Assad regime.

The Armament Research Services has also noted that looted MANPADS from Libyan military bases were being sold through social media networks. In some occasions, these weapons have made their way into battlegrounds in Syria and Iraq.
Despite the large quantity of foreign arms in ISIS's inventory, the group is reportedly increasingly dependent upon improvised munitions. CAR believes this could signal an overall decline in the "amount of military-grade equipment in their inventories." 

To compensate for this decline in munitions, CAR notes that ISIS is "producing and deploying improvised explosive devices (IEDs) on an industrial scale." 

This shift in weaponry and supplies could indicate a long-term trend in which ISIS becomes more similar to an insurgency rather than an actual battlefield force.


----------



## haman10

Congrats @Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 @f1000n of the liberation of takrit .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Researchers: Islamic State uses some U.S.-made weapons

U.S.-produced equipment accounts for less than 5 percent of the weaponry found in the hands of ISIS fighters, said Jonah Leff, the director of operations at Conflict Armament Research.

"We have documented some U.S. equipment, but we also wanted to set the record straight," Leff said.

During on-field investigations in conflict zones, Leff said researchers documented approximately *"30 to 35 U.S. M16 or M4 rifles, about 500 rounds of ammunition and a couple of tanks and armored personnel cars."*

He said the insurgents might have captured most of these items during the attack on the northern Iraqi city of Mosul, which ISIS overran last year.

Although some Americans may be concerned about U.S.-made weapons falling into the hands of terrorist groups, *most equipment found in the Middle East has been Soviet-style weapons*, according to Shawn Harris, one of the field investigators.

*Leff added that newly manufactured Chinese, Iranian, Russian and Sudanese ammunition is prevalent in Syria.*

"We are still looking into the exact chain of custody of all this ammunition," he said.

Leff shared his group's findings Tuesday at the Stimson Center, a global security think tank based in Washington, D.C. Conflict Armament Research launched the program last July to aggregate data on weapons and ammunition used by terrorists.

The team consists of 10 members with research and investigative backgrounds, according to Leff. They are gathering data in 14 countries, including Iraq and Syria.

"We have local contacts within the government that give us information about weapons that have been captured" from Islamic State militants, Leff said.

After getting tipped off, the team hurries to the site and documents the items by taking detailed pictures of the equipment, noting serial numbers, manufacturing stamps and fire selectors, all of which help in tracing the objects back to manufacturers.

To date, they have recorded 30,000 weapons, munitions and vehicles.

The program also consists of a European Union-funded project launched in September called iTrace. The website features data on the illegal weapons the team has discovered in various regions, and supports "governments, law enforcement agencies and security forces in identifying illicit weapons."

The program is entering a second phase, sending trace requests to armament manufacturers asking for more information about who purchased the weapons found in conflict zones. Leff said this would help the team understand the chain of custody.

Conflict Armament Research has a couple of goals, Harris said.

"One is to make manufacturers more accountable for making sure the end users are who they intend it to be," he said. "And second is to expose factories that divert weapons … [to] organizations like ISIS."


----------



## f1000n

This article states that the masses of Sunnis in Iraq have been rejecting to accept power-sharing since 2003 and have refused to fight IS in June 2014 as they felt they weren't obliged to defend a regime they aren't in rule of, many also believed that revolutionaries rather than IS were active due to media propaganda whom in reality don't exist.

This also explains why IS terrorism has been active in the north whereas it's not non-existent in the South. When half your population works with them there's not much you can do about it even with the most hardened force. Now they're realizing what mistakes they did, they cry for help and non-Muslims have to clean it up, many people die for their behavior.

Truth is, if Iraq had no Muslims there wouldn't be ISIS, there wouldn't be terrorism in the country and the country would head to progress with it's new democratic system. It would be better if they convert to Christianity or something else, less beheading less bombing.

*When Daesh came, the Sunni Arabs did not join in the battle because Daesh was threatening a government that was not theirs,”*

After Minority Rule, Iraq’s Sunnis Refuse Minority Role - WSJ

*



Iraq’s Sunnis Don’t Accept Minority Role
Rejection of demographic reality hinders power-sharing agreement

Click to expand...

*


> BAGHDAD—Ask anyone in Baghdad’s Sunni Muslim neighborhood of Aadhamiye about life under Iraq’s Shiite majority, and you’re likely to get a puzzled reply: “What Shiite majority?”
> 
> “Sunni Arabs aren’t few. We are at least half the population of Iraq,” said Fares Ali Karim, a 55-year-old who runs a travel agency near the Aadhamiye mosque, where Saddam Hussein made his last public appearance as president in 2003.
> 
> That is a common refrain, heard from ordinary Sunnis and the community’s most senior politicians alike. And that is what really makes the Iraqi crisis—which spawned the Sunni militant group Islamic State, with all its atrocities—so intractable.
> 
> A minority that dominated or ruled Iraq for centuries until the U.S. invasion brought Shiites to power 12 years ago, Iraq’s Sunni Arabs aren’t just refusing to accept their loss of status. They also, by and large, reject the basic demographic reality on which any feasible power-sharing deal could be built.
> 
> Such a deal is indispensable to eradicate Islamic State, also known as ISIS. The group seized most of Iraq’s Sunni belt last summer, riding a wave of discontent with the Shiite-dominated central government in Baghdad. Despite recent advances by Shiite militias and government forces on Tikrit, most of that Sunni belt—including Iraq’s second-largest city, Mosul—remains under Islamic State’s sway.
> 
> “ISIS is a problem, but it is a symptom of a bigger problem between Sunnis and Shiites,” said Robert Ford, a senior fellow at the Middle East Institute in Washington who served as a U.S. diplomat in Iraq between 2003 and 2010, and then as American ambassador to Syria. “If there is no reconciliation, you will never control Islamic State. Wherever the Sunnis are, the Islamic State will be there.”
> 
> Nobody knows for sure how Iraq’s population is divided between its three main components: the Arab Shiites, the Arab Sunnis, and the predominantly Sunni Kurds, who control an autonomous region in the north. The political implications of this question have repeatedly scuttled plans to hold a census after Saddam’s downfall.
> 
> ‘Sunni Arabs aren’t few. We are at least half the population of Iraq.’
> —Fares Ali Karim, a 55-year-old travel agent
> The U.S. Central Intelligence Agency estimates that 60% to 65% of Iraqis are Shiite, with the remainder split more or less evenly between Sunni Arabs and Kurds. Only three of Iraq’s 18 provinces are solidly Sunni Arab and Shiite politicians also estimate that Sunni Arabs account for between 15% and 20% of the population of 35 million.
> 
> Iraq’s Sunni leaders, of course, dismiss all these numbers as a conspiracy against their community. One of the country’s main Sunni politicians, Vice President Osama al-Nujaifi, points to data from the latest census, carried out by the Saddam regime in 1987, as the right basis for sharing power in Baghdad.
> 
> Those figures, dismissed by Shiites as doctored, show Sunni Arabs at 38% of the population and Shiite Arabs at 42%.
> 
> “The percentages of the Sunni and Shiite Arabs are still very close to each other. You can’t really describe the Sunni Arabs as a minority. We are a senior partner in this country,” Mr. Nujaifi, who until last year served as Iraq’s parliament speaker, said in an interview. The much lower Sunni vote recorded in Iraqi elections “doesn’t provide the genuine picture” because of insurgent violence, election boycotts and emigration, he added.
> 
> The dominance of Iraq’s Sunni elites goes back to the Ottoman Empire, in which what is now Iraq was a borderland abutting the rival Shiite empire in Iran. The privileged role of Sunni Arabs was strengthened by the British colonial powers and, with the Sunni preponderance in the officer class, continued through the history of independent Iraq.
> 
> By empowering the Shiite majority for the first time, the 2003 U.S. invasion upended what many Sunnis have come to see as Iraq’s natural order—and sparked violent resistance to the new Baghdad authorities that continues until now.
> 
> “When the Americans came, they put the Shiites in power and the Sunnis in prison,” said Mehdi al-Sumeidaie, the imam of Baghdad’s Sunni Umm al-Tuboul mosque who was jailed together with Islamic State’s current leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, in the U.S.-run Camp Bucca detention facility in south Iraq.
> 
> The pursuit of a Shiite sectarian agenda by Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki following the U.S. withdrawal in 2011 was a key reason why Islamic State, also known under its Arabic acronym Daesh, managed to sweep through Sunni areas of the country last summer, encountering little resistance.
> 
> “When Daesh came, the Sunni Arabs did not join in the battle because Daesh was threatening a government that was not theirs,” said Dhiaa Najm al-Asadi, a prominent Shiite lawmaker. Today, he added, the Sunnis should “be represented in government as they deserve, and more than they deserve.”
> 
> Mr. Maliki’s successor, Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi, has moved in that direction. Yet, change is slow—in part because of widespread Shiite fears that, no matter how much they concede to the Sunnis, anything short of yielding power won’t be enough.
> 
> “The problem is that the Sunni project in Iraq is not an autonomy project,” said Ezzuldin al-Hakim, the son and official representative of Ayatollah Mohammed Saeed al-Hakim, one of Iraq’s main Shiite religious leaders. “The Sunni project is the project of strong central government—because they want to come back and rule it.”


----------



## Al-Kurdi

loool


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> no Muslims


It should be this " No Sunnis"


----------



## f1000n

Malik Alashter said:


> It should be this " No Sunnis"



That's what I meant.

The youth of the country should realize this religion is their cancer. Nowadays Islam has been hijacked by political active clerics, whenever the government is absent in Muslim countries the people turn towards terror mostly suicide bombings all influenced by the same ideology. We've seen this on large scale in Iraq, Syria, Libya, Yemen, Algeria, Afghanistan. Fall of governments in other Arab states would result in the same hence Arab armies are mostly built to deal with their own internal enemies rather than foreign states, many Arab states rely on the US to deter foreign military conflict as seen in 90's history. I'm talking Sunni Islam here, it's the version which has been hijacked to say it nicely.

Extremists of Shi'a Islam can be retarded but not to that extent. Iran doesn't have to fear it's own Shi'a extremists will blow themselves up whereas the Sunni extremists in Saudi, Gulf states, Egypt, Pakistan etc. are a ticking time bomb, have blown up often and do so now and then. Had Ukraine been a Muslim country people would be blowing themselves up en masse since the instability.

Now i'm talking about fixing the new & youth generation of the country, the old generation brainwashed during the Saddam era cannot be fixed, they're too ignorant & 'proud' to admit the faults in themselves. More proper schools less mosques unless we want another generation of terrorists.

--

400 tons of explosive TNT captured from IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


>


I wonder where did brought all this amount of TNT from?.

And Turkey refuse to admit it's support to terrorism.


----------



## f1000n

Malik Alashter said:


> I wonder where did brought all this amount of TNT from?.


----------



## Brutas

US policy had been fascinating. Worth studying. It sides with Iran against ISIS arabs in Iraq. It sides with Israel against Palestinians/arabs. It however sides with Gulf arabs against Houthi arabs in yemen and with arab FSA against Assad in Syria both of whom are supported by Iran.The strategy, it seems, is to play all sides against each other.

Washington is essentially helping all sides and in the process selling a lot of weapons to Middle Eastern oil money.Either way, it seems like a win-win for US.


----------



## The SiLent crY

I've heard bead news from Ramadi .


----------



## Malik Alashter

The SiLent crY said:


> I've heard bead news from Ramadi .


Like what please?. I know the Iraqi shiite is a joke still don't believe they are the majority yet and this guy Ammar Alhakeem keep talking about Iraq can't be ruled by one groupe of people so we have to share power with terrorists and their supporters!!!!.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Malik Alashter said:


> Like what please?. I know the Iraqi shiite is a joke still don't believe they are the majority yet and this guy Ammar Alhakeem keep talking about Iraq can't be ruled by one groupe of people so we have to share power with terrorists and their supporters!!!!.



ISIS is advancing in Ramadi and villages around it .

Why so much hostility against Shias ? . They sacrificed many great men to take Tikrit yet bunch of brainwashed dick head Sunnis have accused them of looting and other BS coming from AlJazeera and other Saudi - Western propaganda .

They should have been left alone to be raped and beheaded by ISIS .

The same shit is happening in Anbar , where Shia forces were not allowed to enter and here is the result , Ramadi is falling and Sunnis are running to hide behind Rfidah , pagan grave worshipers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

The SiLent crY said:


> ISIS is advancing in Ramadi and villages around it .
> 
> Why so much hostility against Shias ? . They sacrificed many great men to take Tikrit yet bunch of brainwashed dick head Sunnis have accused them of looting and other BS coming from AlJazeera and other Saudi - Western propaganda .
> 
> They should have been left alone to be raped and beheaded by ISIS .
> 
> The same shit is happening in Anbar , where Shia forces were not allowed to enter and here is the result , Ramadi is falling and Sunnis are running to hide behind Rfidah , pagan grave worshipers .



IA advanced in Garma ( near Fallujah ) and had setbacks in Ramadi. IS sent many suicide bombers to attack in Ramadi yesterday though now after Tikrit reinforcements are heading to Anbar to clear up some parts of it. IS knows it and is sending suicide bombers from Syria into Anbar. 10K locals from Anbar joined the fight against IS so we should see proper results lateron.

The hostility against Shias taking Tikrit is because the old generation feel they lost their pride, they wanted to take the city back themselves so they can claim the achievement and call themselves the warriors. I'm talking the old generation speaking on TV etc. For them their fake pride is more important than achieving the objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

f1000n said:


> IA advanced in Garma ( near Fallujah ) and had setbacks in Ramadi. IS sent many suicide bombers to attack in Ramadi yesterday though now after Tikrit reinforcements are heading to Anbar to clear up some parts of it. IS knows it and is sending suicide bombers from Syria into Anbar. 10K locals from Anbar joined the fight against IS so we should see proper results lateron.
> 
> The hostility against Shias taking Tikrit is because the old generation feel they lost their pride, they wanted to take the city back themselves so they can claim the achievement and call themselves the warriors. I'm talking the old generation speaking on TV etc. For them their fake pride is more important than achieving the objective.



I read that Shia forces are heading towards Hawija not Anbar .

Check these maps :


----------



## f1000n

food for the wahabis in al-baghdadi, anbar.








Iraq war planners urge U.S. military presence once Islamic State is defeated - Washington Times



> *The former military officers talk of a robust presence that would extend beyond mere advisers to include standby combat troops and air power.*



training forces


----------



## f1000n

Nasser Al Hiti retook command of Jazeera/Badea region

Nassir al-Hiti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Before anyone starts crying, the minister of defense ( left ) is Sunni from Mosul and Nasser is a Sunni from Hit, Anbar province on the ( right ).


----------



## Malik Alashter

The SiLent crY said:


> ISIS is advancing in Ramadi and villages around it .
> 
> Why so much hostility against Shias ? . They sacrificed many great men to take Tikrit yet bunch of brainwashed dick head Sunnis have accused them of looting and other BS coming from AlJazeera and other Saudi - Western propaganda .
> 
> They should have been left alone to be raped and beheaded by ISIS .
> 
> The same shit is happening in Anbar , where Shia forces were not allowed to enter and here is the result , Ramadi is falling and Sunnis are running to hide behind Rfidah , pagan grave worshipers .


Shiite politicians are cowared that is it.
Other wise they should secure Baghdad and the Shiite's provences while sending SOF to these sunni areas to raid them frequently set ambushs to the terrorists out of the cities and towns bleed them cut off electricity water supplies and food make their life hell then they will bow.

But the shiite are cowared to do that.



f1000n said:


> IA advanced in Garma ( near Fallujah ) and had setbacks in Ramadi. IS sent many suicide bombers to attack in Ramadi yesterday though now after Tikrit reinforcements are heading to Anbar to clear up some parts of it. IS knows it and is sending suicide bombers from Syria into Anbar. 10K locals from Anbar joined the fight against IS so we should see proper results lateron.
> 
> The hostility against Shias taking Tikrit is because the old generation feel they lost their pride, they wanted to take the city back themselves so they can claim the achievement and call themselves the warriors. I'm talking the old generation speaking on TV etc. For them their fake pride is more important than achieving the objective.


There will be no peace untill shiite wake up and rule the country them selves without that you will never go back home.


----------



## munchkin

When will the US deliver F-16 jets to Iraq?


----------



## Solomon2

*The hidden hand behind the Islamic State militants? Saddam Hussein’s.*

*Most of Islamic State’s leaders were officers in Saddam Hussein’s Iraq
*
*




*


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Solomon2 said:


> *The hidden hand behind the Islamic State militants? Saddam Hussein’s.*
> 
> *Most of Islamic State’s leaders were officers in Saddam Hussein’s Iraq*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember telling people here 2 years ago (long before official reports came out) that the entire leadership of ISIS was always local and that it is an local phenomenon but somehow few believed that especially the Iraqi users on PDF. Now even their regime admits it and everyone else. Still many of them blame their largely self-inflicted and homemade miseries on outsiders. Same story with pro-Assad Syrians. The few that truly remain. The region would be so much better if each state and regime admitted their own mistakes and solved them instead of all those blame games and subsequent proxy wars. When I say all I mean all with no exception outside of the neutral states in the MENA region if you can even call them that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Saif al-Arab said:


> I remember telling people here 2 years ago (long before official reports came out) that the entire leadership of ISIS was always local and that it is an local phenomenon but somehow few believed that especially the Iraqi users on PDF. Now even their regime admits it and everyone else. Still many of them blame their largely self-inflicted and homemade miseries on outsiders. Same story with pro-Assad Syrians. The few that truly remain. The region would be so much better if each state and regime admitted their own mistakes and solved them instead of all those blame games and subsequent proxy wars. When I say all I mean all with no exception outside of the neutral states in the MENA region if you can even call them that.



No.

Al-Zarqawi was an important founder of the terror group and a large part of it's members are foreign, aside from that we do realize that was made possible to the internal terrorist hosting families.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

f1000n said:


> No.
> 
> Al-Zarqawi was an important founder of the terror group and a large part of it's members are foreign, aside from that we do realize that was made possible to the internal terrorist hosting families.



One person "Al-Zarqawi" could not create such a powerful organization. He needed hundreds if not thousands of foot soldiers. Mostly locals.

Most foreigners from nearby Arab countries or further away are simply used as foot soldiers and are often kids as has been confirmed 100's of times. The real culprits are the leadership of ISIS and the locals that have permitted them to conquer 1/3 of Iraq and keep it for so long.

Anyway we already know that people play a blame game all the time but rarely look at themselves in the MENA region. Or elsewhere for that matter. Nothing knew.


----------



## f1000n

Saif al-Arab said:


> One person "Al-Zarqawi" could not create such a powerful organization. He needed hundreds if not thousands of foot soldiers. Mostly locals.
> 
> Most foreigners from nearby Arab countries or further away are simply used by foot soldiers and are often kids as has been confirmed 100's of times. The real culprits are the leadership of ISIS and the locals that have permitted them to conquer 1/3 of Iraq and keep it for so long.
> 
> Anyway we already know that people play a blame game all the time but rarely look at themselves in the MENA region. Or elsewhere for that matter. Nothing knew.



You should read more about Zarqawi, I should as well not saying that i'm an expert but his role was bigger than just a random leader many officials said years ago. Of course without local support there wouldn't be such as you don't see it in the south, but than again many locals were fooled with the revolution stuff, guess they realized it now. A large part of the group remains foreign.

newly posted

Who are ISIS' special Forces " Caliphate Army or "Dabeq Army"? · Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently



> *Syrians are not allowed to join this army, where its members are selected accurately and with a special recommendation of the religious judiciary, Chechen and Caucasians form about 50% of this army which is considered the elite army of the group, but it did not participate at any of its battles so far, it seems that the group waiting for the right opportunity to engage the Caliphate Army in its big battles, especially that high military exercises for this army are unprecedented and all fighters are from highly experienced in fighting and battles.*


----------



## Saif al-Arab

f1000n said:


> You should read more about Zarqawi, I should as well not saying that i'm an expert but his role was bigger than just a random leader many officials said years ago. Of course without local support there wouldn't be such as you don't see it in the south, but than again many locals were fooled with the revolution stuff, guess they realized it now. A large part of the group remains foreign.
> 
> newly posted
> 
> Who are ISIS' special Forces " Caliphate Army or "Dabeq Army"? · Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently



Nobody has ever claimed that there are no foreigners involved but when certain people/media/public personalities pretend that ISIS came out of nowhere in Iraq and Syria and that absolutely no locals etc. are involved you can only laugh at such claims.

How can one say such a thing when the entire leadership is local, when they control much of Iraqi territory and major cities? I can't for once imagine 1/3 of KSA being in control of an ISIS like terrorist group for instance. Or Morocco. Or Egypt. Or Tunisia. Or Jordan etc. etc.

Yes Southern Iraq is full of Shia militia supporters and Shia Islamist parties (some pure puppets of the Mullah's in Iran). Nothing against the people of Southern Iraq (rather the contrary) as they are the closest of all people to those found in KSA. Just stating the obvious. The only thing that can safe Iraq is nationalism which I have always said and for Iraq to return to the Arab fold politically where it belongs. That does not mean that Iraq must be hostile to the Mullah's of Iran if they love them so much. In case you don't know then Qatar, Oman and several emirates in UAE have fairly close ties to Iran. When KSA/GCC/most of the Arab world makes peace with Iran mutual trade will also boom especially between GCC and nearby Iran and nobody will be against that as it will be mutual business.

Anyway hopefully the stupidity of the Kurds will make the Iraqis unite further regardless of sect. Maybe that will be a springboard to something greater in that sense. Democracy does/will obviously not work in the MENA region/Muslim world by large unless the people learn to use it correctly. The current (old) generation will never learn it so all the hope rests in the young generation (at least those living in peaceful countries of the MENA region) and the upcoming generations.

There is a hell lot of potential which any sane person can see so it's time for the locals of the region to get their shit together and do the right things. Or pressure their leaders to do the right things or pray that they do the right things.



f1000n said:


> Nasser Al Hiti retook command of Jazeera/Badea region
> 
> Nassir al-Hiti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Before anyone starts crying, the minister of defense ( left ) is Sunni from Mosul and Nasser is a Sunni from Hit, Anbar province on the ( right ).



Anyway did I ever tell you that Khalid al-Obaidi looks like a cousin of Netanyahu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> Anyway did I ever tell you that Khalid al-Obaidi looks like a cousin of Netanyahu?


Ahaha Wow... Weeks ago I thought exactly the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Ahaha Wow... Weeks ago I thought exactly the same



Great minds think alike, lol. I noticed it long ago too but could not really find an opportunity to proclaim the similarity here. Many Arab Twitter accounts that post jokes have noticed it and they have made a bit fun of it.

Yesterday I was watching a documentary about the Rothschild family and then I noticed that the founder of the family "Mayer Amschel Rothschild" as pictured at least looks almost identical to the late King Faisal of KSA.






Mayer Amschel Rothschild - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

King Faisal of KSA;





So that made me conclude that this breathtaking investigation below is indeed a correct one. I am shocked.

The Jewish roots of the Saudi Royal Family

Hopefully my post won't be deleted. Just banter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Saif al-Arab



That's Sheldon Adelson a well-known American Jewish billionaire.

I think we better stop here.

Hadi is a cool guy. Seems harmless. I want to spot the same hairstyle when I will be in my 70's if I live that long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> *That's Sheldon Adelson* *a well-known American Jewish billionaire.*
> 
> I think we better stop here.
> 
> Hadi is a cool guy. Seems harmless. *I want to spot the same hairstyle when I will be in my 70's if I live that long*.


yeah I know, and a hardcore Zionist also  Poor Hadi is being compared to this guy. I don't think we have to wait that long.. we will see results within 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> yeah I know, and a hardcore Zionist also  Poor Hadi is being compared to this guy. I don't think we have to wait that long.. we will see results within 10 years



Almost every American Jewish billionaire is a Zionist. Read up on the Rothschild family's donations to the Israeli state and Zionist cause. Anyway I personally would have no problem with Zionism had they not bothered the Palestinians and just recognized a Palestinian state.

You are being really generous I see. Baldness does not run in the family.

Some news just to stay on topic.






Not sure if posted already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Saif al-Arab said:


> Almost every American Jewish billionaire is a Zionist. Read up on the Rothschild family's donations to the Israeli state and Zionist cause.


For some reason, Jews and money go hand-in-hand since a very long time. I was playing this game called Crusader Kings, and if you were out of funds, there was an option that you could take an interest based loan from the Jews loooool. A little research showed that Jews have had "banks" going centuries back. So it's hard to beat the Jews at money, after all it's the game they invented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> No.
> 
> Al-Zarqawi was an important founder of the terror group and a large part of it's members are foreign, aside from that we do realize that was made possible to the internal terrorist hosting families.


Well, this report prove me right that Baathis behind all the choace in Iraq.

@Saif al-Arab without help from outside locals can't do that much of damage their own country the most help they got from otside is:

1- media like Alarabeya and Aljazeera plus for sure Wesal and Safa.

2- money they need it to by hundreds of tons of tnt c4 guns loyalty and so on all that was by fund came from Saudis Qataries Kuyitis and Emaratis.

Turks no doubt helped by supplying them with suicide bombers from the Gulf and the other Sunni countries plus weapons.

So yes it's locals like Baathis and forigners like arab and turks all had one target is to destabelize Iraq and bring powers to sunnis.

But praise to Allah they all failed and they will keep failing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

*Turkish officers provide training for Iraq's Sunni, Turkmen fighters*








Turkish officers are participating in the training of 800 Sunni and Turkmen fighters in a camp located in al-Shikhan district 12 kilometers north of Mosul in northern Iraq.

The fighters receive military techniques including defusing explosive devices, a commander told Anadolu Agency on April 14.






Mahmud Surchi, a Kurdish commander of the al-Hashid al-Watani, said 550 fighters had completed their training and 800 others would finish theirs in the near future. A further 500 others will join the camp later for military training.

Flags of Iraq and the Kurdish regional government fly in the camp which is being protected by Kurdish Peshmerga forces.






Many commanders who train the fighters are from the Iraqi army, coalition countries and Turkey.

There are 20 Turkish officers that provide military training in the camp, but the number of the Turkish officers is expected to be raised, Surchi said.






He said that 8,000 people, including 180 women, had applied to participate in the training.

The camp is expected to be upgraded to have the capacity to eventually train more than 20,000 people.






A joint military force of the Iraqi army, Peshmerga and Sunni forces are to launch a wide military operation to wrestle control of Mosul from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL).

"We are waiting for the operation to start within the upcoming months," Surchi said.






Al-Hashid al-Watani will play a vital rule in Mosul's military operation as Peshmerga forces are expected to be on the front lines in the northern and eastern parts of Mosul, according to Surchi.

IN PHOTOS: Turkish officers provide training for Iraq's Sunni, Turkmen fighters - INTERNATIONAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1144772462216600




A sunni tribes man talking to his man after they joined the mobelize popular forces>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

At the request of US and some Sunni Iraqi politicians the popular mobilization ( mostly Shia fighters ) have withdrawn from Ramadi, in exchange the US intensified airstrikes. Now IS took some towns around Ramadi as the tribal locals sided with them to avoid death ( opportunists with no loyalty to anyone, in 2004 they took American money to fight the same terrorists ). *Now they want the Shia militias back.*

Matt Bradley, Middle East correspondent for The Wall Street Journal:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588307050263945217
@BLACKEAGLE @Antaréss 

Both of you complain of the militia's, here's the cretins crying for the return of Rafida militia's, see above. You may call me sectarian but telling you the truth about their deranged behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> At the request of US and some Sunni Iraqi politicians the popular mobilization ( mostly Shia fighters ) have withdrawn from Ramadi, in exchange the US intensified airstrikes. Now IS took some towns around Ramadi as the tribal locals sided with them to avoid death ( opportunists with no loyalty to anyone, in 2004 they took American money to fight the same terrorists ). *Now they want the Shia militias back.*



I say, let them rot in Ramadi under Daesh rule and bomb the city to oblivion after evacuating all armed forces and neutral civilians, nothing in that city is worthy of keeping. I can't imagine how hard it is for Iraqi gov to deal with these colorful hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> I say, let them rot in Ramadi under Daesh rule and bomb the city to oblivion after evacuating all armed forces and neutral civilians, nothing in that city is worthy of keeping. I can't imagine how hard it is for Iraqi gov to deal with these colorful hypocrites.



Nice to see an Iranian decide which Iraqi cities he wants to wipe off the map.

The arrogance from Iranians is astounding.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

f1000n said:


> At the request of US and some Sunni Iraqi politicians the popular mobilization ( mostly Shia fighters ) have withdrawn from Ramadi, in exchange the US intensified airstrikes. Now IS took some towns around Ramadi as the tribal locals sided with them to avoid death ( opportunists with no loyalty to anyone, in 2004 they took American money to fight the same terrorists ). *Now they want the Shia militias back.*
> 
> Matt Bradley, Middle East correspondent for The Wall Street Journal:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588307050263945217
> @BLACKEAGLE @Antaréss
> 
> Both of you complain of the militia's, here's the cretins crying for the return of Rafida militia's, see above. You may call me sectarian but telling you the truth about their deranged behavior.



They should be left alone to be fucked again and again and again .

Why should Shias fight for them ? , to be accused of killing and looting again ?


----------



## Serpentine

After asking Shias to leave Anbar (and after supporting Sunni revolutionaries which turned out to be the same as ISIS), now they are all fleeing Anbar towards 'evil Shia areas' and begging Shia and PMF to come back to Anbar and save them from their ISIS brethen. I hope they let them rot under ISIS rule, that's what they have been asking so far, let them live a happy life under Daesh for coming years.


----------



## Malik Alashter

veg said:


> May be ISIS will be around 15 years or even 50 years. But:
> 
> 1) ISIS will be no longer in Syria and Iraq. It will be soon cleaned completely . Much earlier than what US claimed.
> 
> 2) ISIS will be around more than 15 years, but in US backed countries like Saudia, Turkey, Jordan etc.
> 
> 3) ISIS will be around the US and US backed countries for many many coming years .... just like US gave illegal birth to Taliban, but Taliban has been around US for many many many years.


These animals feed with the satan since they born that's why you see them hate human bieng.

I wish isis vanish soon and they have no room any where neither in Iraq nor in saudi since these cretins targetting the innocents people not the criminals unfortunately.


----------



## Antaréss

*#Al-Anbar: Civilians Flee Al-Bu Ghanim After ISIS Takeover*
















Seems like they '_love_' ISIS too much .

*Ali Hatim Al-Sulaiman* and his so-called '_ثوّار العشائر_ ' are happy to see this, may he burn in Hell .


f1000n said:


> Both of you complain of the militia's.


Not any militia, for example, I am anti-*Asa'ib Ahl Al-Haq* (*AAH*) due to what they did in *Diyala* besides joining the *Syrian Civil War*.

As for the *Popular Mobilization Units* | *Forces* (*PMU* | *PMF*), most of them were ordinary civilians, of course there are bad ones. I somehow can turn a blind eye to the looting but burning residential houses... :




It has to mean something..., if those houses were trapped indeed then why don't they show us the proof ?
Terrorists are playing those videos in public, to demonize their opponents, and terrorists have nothing to lose.

However, this is nothing to be compared with ISIS atrocities .


Alshawi1234 said:


> "Maliki" this "Maliki" that.


Maliki those, Maliki these... .


Alshawi1234 said:


> As for the "oppression" BS


They were | are oppressed, I don't need to speak too much to prove it but if you want me to do it I will .


Alshawi1234 said:


> If anyone was opressed it was the Shias.


Yes, Shiites were oppressed too but they don't get to complain over it. Everyone knows Sunnis wanted to change that regime while Shiites only complain and :

*1.* Insult the political figures.
*2.* Protest for other people (Bahrain and Yemen) but when it comes to their country, they are even lazier than granny.
*3.* Send their militias to Syria as if Iraq is so safe.

Then they go and re-elect the same idiot whom they were insulting.
The solution was | is always in your hands, you represent the majority, don't you ?


Alshawi1234 said:


> sunnis were on of the *high class* citizens in Iraq, they had *wealth*, *business* and *political over-representation*.


Lol, they'll blush if they read this .


Malik Alashter said:


> Every army has some bad soldiers no doubt so that's not something you would rely on.










No one is like the *National Defence Forces* of Bahsar (NDF) :


> A member of the NDF has stated that "We have direct orders to collect whatever we want ... Our commanders tell us: 'The properties of your enemies are lawfully yours.' And then they take whatever they want as well." Civilians in government held parts of Syria have complained of such abuses


Yes, Bashar told them to steal whatever they want  .

National Defence Force (Syria) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## f1000n

PMF already sent ~3000 reinforcements, said by 'Radio Iraq' news site. What bothers me here, they keep making the same mistakes for unimportant reasons resulting in the unnecessary loss of life. I'm talking the leadership of groups, PMF as well. The US would have no issues with fighters from groups Kataib Hezbollah & Asaib ahl al haq if they would drop their Hezbollah flags and accept being under Iraqi gov command, that's all it takes simple shit but everyone wants his own way. Then you have Sunnis who feel they need to take cities on their own so they can show the world how brave they are. They (local police and local tribal fighters) were given the opportunity in Ramadi and we saw how they handled it.




Antaréss said:


> *Ali Hatim Al-Sulaiman* and his so-called '_ثوّار العشائر_ ' are happy to see this, may he burn in Hell .


In the vid below a minister of the 'secular' political party lead by Ayad Allawi defends Ali Hatem. Now I guess you know what I meant when I said, the gov is full of terrorists. A large chunk of the army was IS infiltrated, gov still has many IS apologists. All thanks to the inclusiveness policy which was also responsible for freeing Baghdadi from Camp Bucca.

1:12







> Not any militia, for example, I am anti-*Asa'ib Ahl Al-Haq* (*AAH*) due to what they did in *Diyala* besides joining the *Syrian Civil War*.
> 
> As for the *Popular Mobilization Units* | *Forces* (*PMU* | *PMF*), most of them were ordinary civilians, of course there are bad ones.


The locals need lessons in priority, first deal with the cancer (IS) then deal with the headache (Kataib Hezb). Jabouri tribe works succesfully with Kataib Hezb, they make not like them but they can work with them making them the lesser evil, they know priority.


----------



## monitor




----------



## Solomon2

*Palestinians in Syria Lose Respect for Hizbullah*
By Rafa Mismar , The Media Line
April 13th 2015




​*Beirut, Lebanon*—Chain smoking next to his living room window in Beirut’s Shatila refugee camp, Khaledre called the beginning of Syria’s uprising. A 21-year-old Palestinian from Yarmouk, a refugee camp established in 1948 to house Palestinians who fled their homes during the Arab/Israeli war, he says his father physically restrained him from participating in demonstrations against the regime.

“He locked me in the house,”Khaled told The Media Linewhile stroking his short beard and curly moustache. “He told me that Palestinians are guests in Syria and that this isn’t our struggle.”

Protests continued unabated for months. And as regime repression of the rebels intensified, the uprising soon became weaponized. On July 29,2011, defectors from the Syrian National Armymobilized to protect demonstrators under the banner ofthe Free Syrian Army (FSA).

Since Palestinians received more rights in Syria than any other Arab country — by way of a law enacted in 1957 before the rise of the Baathist regime –most wanted to maintain neutrality as the conflict unfolded. But after the regime of President Bashar Al-Assad bombedYarmouk on December 16, 2012, opposition and Al-Qa’ida-linked groupsseized the opportunity to enter the camp.

Yarmouk was now militarized andcivilian casualties mounted.But whileKhaled’s friends joinedthe rebel ranks, he left behindthe only home he knew. That December,hefled with his family to Shatila, a Palestinian enclave in south Beirutcontrolled by the Shia Hizbullah (Party of God) movement.

In mid-2012, Hizbullah entered Syria, ostensibly to safeguard a regime that was vital in supporting its operations in the region.Once thought of as the ‘axis of resistance’ against Israel, their intervention, coupled with their ally’s brutal siege on Yarmouk, has damagedthe movement’spopularity among Palestinians from Syria.

Abu Ameen, a 40-year-old Palestinian who also escaped from Syria in December 2012, says that though he’s openlypledged support to Hizbullah, he’s merely done so to avoid confrontationunder their governance.

“We are afraid to talk about them here,” whispered Abu Ameen, while cleaning his eye glasses in a small bedroom in Shatila. “Many of us don’t trust Hizbullah anymore.”

In August 2013, tensions between Hizbullah and Palestinians surfaced in Lebanon after the groupshot and killed a man who refused to stop at a checkpointin the Palestinian enclave of Burj Al-Burajneh. The incident took place just days after a car bomb killed 30 civilians in a predominantly Shia-populated area nearby. The bombingwaspart of a larger sequenceof attacks that year in retaliation toHizbullah’sinvolvement in Syria.

Sahar Atrache, a senior analyst for International Crisis Group (ICG) in Lebanon, says that Hizbullah’sintervention transformed their image and antagonized previous supporters. By branding anyone fighting the Syrian regime as ‘Sunni extremists,’ the groupjustified itsinvolvementthrough a dogmatic rhetoric.

“The group is no longer widely considered the axis of resistance, even if they claim to be,” said Atrache.

Those close to the group insist otherwise. Historically framing their movement as a struggle against oppression,Hizbullah’sdeclining popularity among Palestinians is of symbolic importance. Heba, a journalist for a pro-Hizbullah Lebanese newspaper, says Palestinians who no longer support the movement are compromising the ‘resistance’ against Israeli occupation.

“They are traitors,”Heba told The Media Line. “We supported their struggle against Israel for 30 years, but now many have turned against us.”

“Hizbullah is supporting a regime that’s starving our people,” said Khaled, as he turned towards the window to stare at Shatila’s garbage-ridden streets beneath him.

Yarmouk has become the latest icon in the history of Palestinian suffering.The regime’s total siegehas starvednearly 250 peopleto death. And though more than18,000 Palestinians remain trapped in crumbled buildings without water and electricity, the crisis has received little coverage in pro-Hizbullah media outlets.

The arrival of Sunni hardline fighters in the middle of 2013further complemented Hezbollah’s effort in discreditingthe popular uprising. Promoting their intervention as a fight to protect minorities, the movement’s rhetoric has intensified sectarian divisions and exaggerated Israeli’s presence in the conflict.

Although Israel has provided medical assistance to rebels and civilians in the Golan Heights,Hizbullah-affiliated channels have accused them of militarily backing jihadists in Syria.WhileHizbullah’s most devoted supportershave absorbed this narrative, others have questioned the truth of these reports.

Raed, a former television presenterfor the pro-Hizbullah channel ‘Etejah’ (Direction), says such claims never had any basis.

“Hizbullah’s narrative is that the ISIS project is benefiting Israel but nobody in the news room received any indication that this was true,” Raed told TML.

“They are lying,” whispered Abu Ameen.“Hizbullah is fighting in the name of Palestine but they don’t care about us.”

Deepening sectarian rifts have diverted Hizbullah’s attention from Israel to Syria. Their interference has prevented the fall of Damascus and redefined its image. By helping the regime crush the Syrian rebellion and using sectarian rhetoric, the movement hasalienated themselves from the very people for whom it purports to fight.

Unable to ignore the brutality imposed on Yarmouk, many Palestinians from Syria have lost faith in the ‘axis of resistance’ they once supported.

“I respected Hizbullah before the war,” said Khaled, while crushing the stub of his cigarette in his ashtray. “Now I realize they’re just a movement for Shias.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

SipahSalar said:


> *For some reason*, Jews and money go hand-in-hand since a very long time. I was playing this game called Crusader Kings, and if you were out of funds, there was an option that you could take an interest based loan from the Jews loooool. A little research showed that Jews have had "banks" going centuries back. So it's hard to beat the Jews at money, after all it's the game they invented.



The reason being that Jews were barred from the mainstream economies of Europe and were only allowed to work in banking because the Christians couldn't charge interest or give loans - so they got the Jews to do it.

Hence why Jews were connected to finance.

Perhaps if you'd read up on these things instead of being a bit of a racist, you wouldn't look so foolish.


----------



## SipahSalar

GBU-28 said:


> The reason being that Jews were barred from the mainstream economies of Europe and were only allowed to work in banking because the Christians couldn't charge interest or give loans - so they got the Jews to do it.
> 
> Hence why Jews were connected to finance.
> 
> Perhaps if you'd read up on these things instead of being a bit of a racist, you wouldn't look so foolish.


I apologize if i came across as racist. I advice you to read a bit on history of banking, even if it's just the wikipedia page. No where did i come across that Banking was the only open profession to Jews. Interest based banking is forbidden for Jews just as much as it is for Christians and Muslims.

The highly profitable business of banking being left to "oppressed and persecuted" Jews seems highly contradictory, and your justification seems awfully convenient. It's as if you make the guy you hate the CEO of a big company and you prefer to do the menial jobs. Secondly, if you think something is wrong, why would you allow another person to do it in your sphere of influence?

I advice you to conduct an unbiased research on the topic instead of being misinformed by propaganda mouthpieces of the still oppressed and suffering Jews. I hope you don't end up being declared a Nazi and an anti-Semite in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

SipahSalar said:


> I apologize if i came across as racist. I advice you to read a bit on history of banking, even if it's just the wikipedia page. No where did i come across that Banking was the only open profession to Jews. Interest based banking is forbidden for Jews just as much as it is for Christians and Muslims.
> 
> The highly profitable business of banking being left to "oppressed and persecuted" Jews seems highly contradictory, and your justification seems awfully convenient. It's as if you make the guy you hate the CEO of a big company and you prefer to do the menial jobs. Secondly, if you think something is wrong, why would you allow another person to do it in your sphere of influence?
> 
> I advice you to conduct an unbiased research on the topic instead of being misinformed by propaganda mouthpieces of the still oppressed and suffering Jews. I hope you don't end up being declared a Nazi and an anti-Semite in the process.



Seeing as you mentioned wikipedia



> One form of economic antisemitism in the medieval period were legal restrictions imposed on the occupations and professions of Jews. Local rulers and church officials closed many professions to the Jews, pushing them into marginal occupations considered socially inferior, such as tax and rent collecting and moneylending, tolerated then as a "necessary evil". Catholic doctrine of the time held that lending money for interest was a sin, and forbidden to Christians. Not being subject to this restriction, Jews dominated this business. The Torah and later sections of the Hebrew Bible criticize Usury but interpretations of the Biblical prohibition vary. Since few other occupations were open to them, Jews were motivated to take up money lending. This was said to show Jews were usurers, and subsequently led to many negative stereotypes and propaganda. Natural tensions between creditors (typically Jews) and debtors (typically Christians) were added to social, political, religious, and economic strains. Peasants who were forced to pay their taxes to Jews could personify them as the people taking their earnings while remaining loyal to the lords on whose behalf the Jews worked.



Economic antisemitism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You were engaging in economic anti-semitism. One of the oldest kinds of racism.

Jews also later dominated the textile industry, but that never gets mentioned because there's no "evil" conspiracy mileage in that for racists - so they concentrate on 'banking'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Same place in 1 year :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> Same place in 1 year :



This picture speaks a lot. These are the same people called 'Sunni revolutionaries' 2 years ago, protesting in Anbar, holding IS flags and cursing Shias, now look at them, how miserable, fleeing from their IS brethern towards 'Evil Shia' areas. They shouldn't allow them to escape, let them stay and enjoy under the same caliphate they invited and accepted with open arms.

@f1000n @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter 

Now that Al-Abadi gave in to US pressure, some good but bitter developments are happening. After liberation of Tikrit (most of which achieved thanks to PMF and Shia groups), a mass propaganda by western media started against PMF, though it existed before. The propaganda was so massive that their media was busy bashing PMF with pathetic lies about burning homes which later proved to be a made up lie rather than focusing on ISIS virus. Then they zoomed on U.S role in liberation of Tikrit as if it was U.S who did the job. After that, PMF made a wise decision: To listen to Sunni tribesmen and U.S to retreat from Sunni areas, they barely fight these days. Now let's see what happened:

1- IS is advancing in Ramadi and has captured big areas around the city, some say the city will fall in coming days.
Now the same 'revolutionaries' who were holding IS flags two years ago in demonstrations, are now begging Shia and PMF groups to go to Anbar and stop IS from advancing and are fleeing towards Baghdad.
2- US trained Iraqi army (the same ones who retreated from Mosul and Tikrit in June) is now failing to push IS back in Baiji despite heavy air strikes by U.S and modern equipment and now IS has entered Iraq's largest oil refinery:






I don't know how many more Iraqis should die until Iraqis realize that U.S, Arab countries and some internal fifth columns don't want IS defeated easily. Just look how U.S is playing Iraq over the arm sales, they refuse to deliver Apaches and F-16s to Iraq for ridiculous reasons.

Now Abadi is learning his lesson the hard way, at the cost of civilian blood, and the lesson is that some major players simply don't want IS out of Iraq soon and are deeply interested in seeing Shias and Sunnis killing each other.

It depends on Iraqis themselves what they will do: To please America and the gulf or to actually get their stuff together and fight IS regardless of what outsiders are spewing. U.S is the one responsible for the mess in Iraq and it's again the same one who is playing games in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> This picture speaks a lot. These are the same people called 'Sunni revolutionaries' 2 years ago, protesting in Anbar, holding IS flags and cursing Shias, now look at them, how miserable, fleeing from their IS brethern towards 'Evil Shia' areas. They shouldn't allow them to escape, let them stay and enjoy under the same caliphate they invited and accepted with open arms.
> 
> @f1000n @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter
> 
> Now that Al-Abadi gave in to US pressure, some good but bitter developments are happening. After liberation of Tikrit (most of which achieved thanks to PMF and Shia groups), a mass propaganda by western media started against PMF, though it existed before. The propaganda was so massive that their media was busy bashing PMF with pathetic lies about burning homes which later proved to be a made up lie rather than focusing on ISIS virus. Then they zoomed on U.S role in liberation of Tikrit as if it was U.S who did the job. After that, PMF made a wise decision: To listen to Sunni tribesmen and U.S to retreat from Sunni areas, they barely fight these days. Now let's see what happened:
> 
> 1- IS is advancing in Ramadi and has captured big areas around the city, some say the city will fall in coming days.
> Now the same 'revolutionaries' who were holding IS flags two years ago in demonstrations, are now begging Shia and PMF groups to go to Anbar and stop IS from advancing and are fleeing towards Baghdad.
> 2- US trained Iraqi army (the same ones who retreated from Mosul and Tikrit in June) is now failing to push IS back in Baiji despite heavy air strikes by U.S and modern equipment and now IS has entered Iraq's largest oil refinery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many more Iraqis should die until Iraqis realize that U.S, Arab countries and some internal fifth columns don't want IS defeated easily. Just look how U.S is playing Iraq over the arm sales, they refuse to deliver Apaches and F-16s to Iraq for ridiculous reasons.
> 
> Now Abadi is learning his lesson the hard way, at the cost of civilian blood, and the lesson is that some major players simply don't want IS out of Iraq soon and are deeply interested in seeing Shias and Sunnis killing each other.
> 
> It depends on Iraqis themselves what they will do: To please America and the gulf or to actually get their stuff together and fight IS regardless of what outsiders are spewing. U.S is the one responsible for the mess in Iraq and it's again the same one who is playing games in Iraq.



Its good that Shia brigades have pulled out , I hope they don't enter Sunni areas because those pussies never deserve to be saved .

The US and Arab states in region are trying to divide the country into 3 state and these idiots are doing everything to get that .

They are the ones that back stabbed Shias in Tikrit and started the propaganda war against them to stop the operation against ISIS otherwise Baiji could have been liberated by now . But look , Ramadi is falling , ISIS is advancing in Baiji and Tikrit is again in the hands of bunch of traitors who will certainly flee if ISIS attacks again .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking: Izzat al Douri, Saddam's right hand and head of Ba'ath party after his execulation is reportedly killed by PMF forces in Salahadin province.

Finally, they got that fu**er.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

@*Serpentine*

you and like of you are naive ...
These Sunni want to use this as excuse to go and live in Baghdad and change Baghdad population , soon we will see new wave of bombing and suicide attacks against Shiia in Baghdad ...

and why should they let these guys to come and live in their area when they clearly have the same idea about Shiia as their ISIS Brethren " kill 7 Shiia and you will guaranty a house in heaven for yourselves " ... maybe they run from ISIS but if they find an opportunity , they will behead shiia just like ISIS ...
*
these innocent Sunni will help ISIS if they attack Baghdad , I'm sure half of them are ISIS sleeper cells ... *

but Iraqi shiia are naive and they will pay for it .... mark my word ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi security forces deploy April 1 to fight the Islamic State group.(Photo: Khalid Mohammed/AP)





Iraqi forces recapture 2 towns near crucial refinery

BAGHDAD — Iraqi security forces have gained full control over a contested area south of the country's largest oil refinery Friday as part of ongoing operations to secure the rest of Salahuddin province following the recapturing of Tikrit, a senior Iraqi military official said.

*General Ayad al-Lahabi, a commander with the Salahuddin Command Center, said the military, backed by coalition airstrikes and Shiite and Sunni militias dubbed the Popular Mobilization Forces, gained control of the towns of al-Malha and al-Mazraah, located 3 kilometers (1.9 miles) south of the Beiji oil refinery, killing at least 160 militants with the Islamic State group.*

Al-Lahabi said security forces are trying to secure two corridors around the refinery itself after the Sunni militants launched a large-scale attack on the complex earlier this week, hitting the refinery walls with explosive-laced Humvees.

Extremists from the Islamic State group seized much of Salahuddin province last summer during their advance across northern and western Iraq. The battle for Tikrit was seen as a key step toward eventually driving the militants out of Mosul, Iraq's second-largest city and the capital of Nineveh province. In November, Iraqi security forces said they had recaptured the town of Beiji from the militant group. The refinery had never been captured by the militants but has been subjected to frequent attacks by the group.

In Iraq's western Anbar province, meanwhile, Iraqi special forces maintained control of the provincial capital, Ramadi, after days of intense clashes with the Islamic State group left the city at risk. Sabah Nuaman, a special forces commander in Anbar, said the situation had improved early Friday after airstrikes hit key militant targets on the city's fringes.

Sabah al-Karhout, head of Anbar's provincial council, said there were no major attacks on the city Friday but that the militants still maintained control of three villages to the east of Ramadi, which they captured Wednesday, sending thousands of civilians fleeing for safety.


----------



## Solomon2

*Dispatches*
*Michael J. Totten*
*The Kurds' Heroic Struggle Against ISIS*
13 April 2015




ISIS is getting its *** kicked by the Kurds.

In Syria's Hasaka Province, where the Iraqi and Turkish borders converge, YPG fighters have ISIS on the run, and they've just retaken two more villagesoutside the long-besieged city of Kobane on the Turkish-Syrian border.

Meanwhile, the Iraqi Kurdish Peshmerga forced ISIS to flee Sinjar near Mosul, Iraq's second-largest city, the site of horrible massacres against the Yezidi minority last year. As many as 5,000 civilians were killed, thousands of women were dragged off as sex slaves, and tens of thousands were forced to flee onto a mountaintop without food or water.

Sinjar was the penultimate straw for Washington and the start of the war between Iraqi Kurdistan and ISIS. The last straw for Washington came just weeks later when an ISIS column made a beeline for Erbil, Iraq's Kurdish capital, in American Humvees stolen from the Iraqi army in Mosul.

The Kurds are the only people in the region whose willingness to fight matches that of ISIS, and unlike ISIS nearly all their fighters are recruited internally. They haven't issued any worldwide calls for enlistment. They don't troll social media looking for disgruntled young people abroad. With just a handful of exceptions, no one from outside the region volunteers to fight alongside them. They receive little support from the West and _no_ support from the neighbors.

On the one hand it's astonishing that they're able to maintain a firewall hundreds of miles long against so vicious an enemy with so little help, but the Kurds have fielded better fighting forces than the Arab states for decades. Shortly after the first Persian Gulf War, Iraq's Shias and Kurds mounted simultaneous uprisings against the government, together wresting control of most of Iraq from Saddam Hussein. He managed to massacre his way into retaking the Shia parts of the country, but his army—the fourth-largest in the world at the time—was no match for the Kurds in north. Women and children left the cities on foot and took refuge in the mountains while the men stayed behind to purge the regime more than a decade before the rest of the country was finally rid of it.

Picking a fight with the Kurds is a little like going to war against Lebanon's Druze or the Israelis. It's like trying to invade and occupy _Texas_. Only ISIS leaders, at this point in history, are drunk enough on their own ideological belligerence to think they can best the people who whooped Saddam Hussein's military machine while everyone else who tried was gunned into ditches.

But ISIS is learning, and its commanders are asking the Peshmerga for a ceasefire. The Kurds, though, are even less likely to negotiate with who the Kirkuk chief of police calls “blind snakes” than Americans are. We have two continents and an ocean between ourselves and ISIS, but a hardy person could _walk_ from Mosul to the Kurdish autonomous region in a less than a day, and that border is as potentially porous as the Mexican-American border.

Iraq's central government and the Kurdistan Regional Government are planning operations to reclaim Mosul from ISIS later this year, but Baghdad is loathe to give the Kurds much help in the meantime. Kurdistan is still at least technically part of Iraq, and its officials have to ask the central government for money and weapons. At times Baghdad grudgingly says yes and other times it says no. Everyone knows the Kurds want their own state, and the central government doesn't want them to grow so strong that they can finally tell the rest of Iraq to sod off and damn the consequences.

So they need help from outside, but they aren't getting much. Bayan Rahman, the Kurdistan Regional Government's representative to the US, says most of the promised American weapons shipments still haven't arrived.

Washington is so afraid of cheesing off Baghdad and Turkey, which are both hostile to Kurdish independence, that it's still willing to largely blow off its only genuine and competent allies in that part of the Middle East. The Kurds are by far the most pro-American people over there, more so even than the Israelis, and the only reason they aren't yet powerful enough to be reckoned with internationally is because they haven't achieved full independence. They are still, after all these years, the world's largest stateless people and treated as second-class allies in favor of Turkey, which has been obnoxiously unhelpful in the Middle East for more than a decade, and Iraq, which is a de-facto Iranian client state.

The US may eventually get its alliance priorities straight. In the meantime, the Kurds are doing yeoman's work nearly alone and without even much recognition, let alone thanks.


----------



## IR-TR

If only everybody were blessed by nonstop US airstrikes. Indeed it is quite tasty to see all those ISIS scumbags being slaughtered from above.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: April 17, 2015 18:39 IST
Bomb blasts kill 12 people in Iraq - The Hindu
AP

Iraqi authorities say bombings targeting *public places and pro-government Sunni fighters have killed 12 people around the capital in Baghdad. *

Police officials say a *bomb blast on a commercial street on Friday killed 4 people and wounded nine others in Baghdad’s south eastern New Baghdad district. *

Also, *a bomb exploded near an outdoor market in Baghdad’s Dora neighbourhood, killing three shoppers. Another bomb blast near a cafe killed three people in the capital’s southeastern suburbs. *

Police say a roadside *bomb exploded near a patrol of Sahwa fighters in southern Baghdad, killing two members.* *The Sunni Sahwa fighters joined forces with U.S. troops at the height of the Iraq insurgency to fight Sunni militants. *

Medical officials confirmed the casualties. All officials spoke on condition of anonymity as they weren’t authorized to release the information.


----------



## Madali

A large part of the blame on ISIS is due to the kind of people we see in this board. They either hate Iran so much or Shiasm so much, that it blinds them to paths that can be beneficial to their brethren.

Three things that they keep coming up to undermine the efforts of anti-ISIS groups,
1) But they didn't do anything! It was all because of American air strikes!
Answer: Airstrikes alone can never capture a city. I'm surprised people in a MILITARY FORUM have so little knowledge of warfare.

2) But Iran is fighting ISIS so they can take over the region!
Answer: Then let Saudi Arabia & brave GCC come and wipe out ISIS in Iraq & Syria instead of bombing Yemen

3) But the soldiers are LOOTING!!
Answer: There are always exceptions, but which do you prefer, a group that beheads civilians or a soldier that saves your city and one of them steals a chicken??

For the first time in your life, some of you should take your head out of your butts and applaud ISIS being destroyed, not try to somehow claim you don't like ISIS, but you also don't like the anti-ISIS group.


----------



## Malik Alashter

The shiite will be stung real bad soon by the same snakes!>

I really can't believe these people why they acting so stupid like that.

they acting like a fish eat the same bate frequently from the same place.


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS latest push on Ramadi has caused tens of thousands of civilians to flee towards Baghdad and Karbala.

400 sunnis were captured and executed during this latest advance on Ramadi. No report about it in the news. Yet we see that Alarabiya and aljazeera had the theft of fridges in Tikrit on the front pages.

I kind of feel bad for the sunnis. They lost everything in Iraq. Their wealth, Their political and social influence, their respect, and their prestige. What's makes it worse is they got it to themselves. They either get killed fighting for IS or get killed fighting against IS.


The latest push on Ramadi was the result of US foolishness. They wanted the PMF out and in exchange they promised the sunnis support and increased air support. In exchange they loose large areas to IS and get massacred.

Most of the shia soldiers in the army are getting sick of the foolish decisions and prefer to join the PMF instead.

Now the Tribes in Anbar has called on the PMF to come back after asking them to leave. Although there were a few tribes who wanted the PMF to stay in the first place.


In other news house to house searches continue in Tikrit, with occasional clashes with IS members hiding in buildings or homes resulting in casualties from both sides.

IS has pushed against Baiji refinery with over 400 members and managed to take some strategic areas inside the refinery.

PMF and iraqi forces have pushed against Baiji town and counter-attacked IS in Baiji refinery. It was and extremely intense and large battle in which the iraqi army lost lots of equipments at first including once Abrams tank, t-72, a btr, and many humvees/ trucks. 

The counterattack resulted in the killing and injuring about 300 IS members. Including 20 captured and executed. While sources in shirqat stayed that 80 recovered IS bodies have been taken to the town.

Photos emerging show tens of IS bodies piled up together or scattered throughout the fields of the refinery. Latest new state that the iraqi forces broke the siege off the trapped units inside and have regained most of the refinery.

The legendary refinery which has become mission impossible for IS, costing them over 1,500 casualties in their repeated attempts to take it since July 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Alshawi1234 said:


> IS latest push on Ramadi has caused tens of thousands of civilians to flee towards Baghdad and Karbala.
> 
> 400 sunnis were captured and executed during this latest advance on Ramadi. No report about it in the news. Yet we see that Alarabiya and aljazeera had the theft of fridges in Tikrit on the front pages.
> 
> I kind of feel bad for the sunnis. They lost everything in Iraq. Their wealth, Their political and social influence, their respect, and their prestige. What's makes it worse is they got it to themselves. They either get killed fighting for IS or get killed fighting against IS.
> 
> 
> The latest push on Ramadi was the result of US foolishness. They wanted the PMF out and in exchange they promised the sunnis support and increased air support. In exchange they loose large areas to IS and get massacred.
> 
> Most of the shia soldiers in the army are getting sick of the foolish decisions and prefer to join the PMF instead.
> 
> Now the Tribes in Anbar has called on the PMF to come back after asking them to leave. Although there were a few tribes who wanted the PMF to stay in the first place.
> 
> 
> In other news house to house searches continue in Tikrit, with occasional clashes with IS members hiding in buildings or homes resulting in casualties from both sides.
> 
> IS has pushed against Baiji refinery with over 400 members and managed to take some strategic areas inside the refinery.
> 
> PMF and iraqi forces have pushed against Baiji town and counter-attacked IS in Baiji refinery. It was and extremely intense and large battle in which the iraqi army lost lots of equipments at first including once Abrams tank, t-72, a btr, and many humvees/ trucks.
> 
> The counterattack resulted in the killing and injuring about 300 IS members. Including 20 captured and executed. While sources in shirqat stayed that 80 recovered IS bodies have been taken to the town.
> 
> Photos emerging show tens of IS bodies piled up together or scattered throughout the fields of the refinery. Latest new state that the iraqi forces broke the siege off the trapped units inside and have regained most of the refinery.
> 
> The legendary refinery which has become mission impossible for IS, costing them over 1,500 casualties in their repeated attempts to take it since July 2014.



The important question we shouldn't forget about Ramadi. Are the fridges safe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Madali said:


> The important question we shouldn't forget about Ramadi. Are the fridges safe?



People forgot to notice video's of fridges being boobytrapped in Tikrit. Once you open the door the bomb would go off, this is why some fridges were taken in trucks for detonation outside the city.



Serpentine said:


> Now that Al-Abadi gave in to US pressure, some good but bitter developments are happening. After liberation of Tikrit (most of which achieved thanks to PMF and Shia groups), a mass propaganda by western media started against PMF, though it existed before. The propaganda was so massive that their media was busy bashing PMF with pathetic lies about burning homes which later proved to be a made up lie rather than focusing on ISIS virus. Then they zoomed on U.S role in liberation of Tikrit as if it was U.S who did the job. After that, PMF made a wise decision: To listen to Sunni tribesmen and U.S to retreat from Sunni areas, they barely fight these days. Now let's see what happened:
> 
> 1- IS is advancing in Ramadi and has captured big areas around the city, some say the city will fall in coming days.
> Now the same 'revolutionaries' who were holding IS flags two years ago in demonstrations, are now begging Shia and PMF groups to go to Anbar and stop IS from advancing and are fleeing towards Baghdad.
> 2- US trained Iraqi army (the same ones who retreated from Mosul and Tikrit in June) is now failing to push IS back in Baiji despite heavy air strikes by U.S and modern equipment and now IS has entered Iraq's largest oil refinery:
> 
> I don't know how many more Iraqis should die until Iraqis realize that U.S, Arab countries and some internal fifth columns don't want IS defeated easily. Just look how U.S is playing Iraq over the arm sales, they refuse to deliver Apaches and F-16s to Iraq for ridiculous reasons.
> 
> Now Abadi is learning his lesson the hard way, at the cost of civilian blood, and the lesson is that some major players simply don't want IS out of Iraq soon and are deeply interested in seeing Shias and Sunnis killing each other.
> 
> It depends on Iraqis themselves what they will do: To please America and the gulf or to actually get their stuff together and fight IS regardless of what outsiders are spewing. U.S is the one responsible for the mess in Iraq and it's again the same one who is playing games in Iraq.



That's not true, Abadi is doing a good job by working closely with the US. There is no regional power which has a non Islamist leadership. All of them have an agenda which will turn Iraq into a proxy battleground. Only US presence can deter them from that which is why the US can be beneficial. Say Abadi allied with Iran against the US/Gulf, what do you think others will do ? Pour in arms en masse like in Syria and no one could stop it. Only the US is currently deterring them from doing so openly and on a large scale, if not for them they would do it. Iran would do so as well and the result will be hell.

Not the US, it's Obama which is not willing to intensify assistance whereas for example John Boehner from GOP states the US should do more sending forward advisors and forward air controllers. Forward advisors & forward air controllers would have a big impact as IA/PMF units lack quality battlefield leaders. You can see this with Abrams tanks being lost by being sent in area's tanks don't belong in (marshes,trenches with dense foliage making a perfect environment for ISIS ambush ) all due to poor decisions by the tank commander. Wouldn't have happened with forward advisors.

Not that everything the US did has been good, after all they're the ones imposing inclusiveness which means many terrorists in parliament in the army but to drop them and ally with a neighbor will have far worse consequences. Allied with the Arabs means the entire Iranian front becomes hostile whilst this country has weak armed forces, allied with Iran means groups like Kataib Hezbollah will grow and be used for external wars, that will allow the US and others to bomb the country. Hence i'm in favor of larger US presence, we cannot trust local politicians neither any neighbors. All of them have plans which are to use this country for further regional wars. Maliki shouldn't have kicked out the US in 2011, none of this would've happened on such a scale if he extended the SOFA. This country will need at least 10 years of foreign military presence to deter others before it can stand alone again, and I think Syria will have the same afterwards if they're left on their own they'll be kicked around by the region whoever rules it.


----------



## IR-TR

f1000n said:


> People forgot to notice video's of fridges being boobytrapped in Tikrit. Once you open the door the bomb would go off, this is why some fridges were taken in trucks for detonation outside the city.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true, Abadi is doing a good job by working closely with the US. There is no regional power which has a non Islamist leadership. All of them have an agenda which will turn Iraq into a proxy battleground. Only US presence can deter them from that which is why the US can be beneficial. Say Abadi allied with Iran against the US/Gulf, what do you think others will do ? Pour in arms en masse like in Syria and no one could stop it. Only the US is currently deterring them from doing so openly and on a large scale, if not for them they would do it. Iran would do so as well and the result will be hell.
> 
> Not the US, it's Obama which is not willing to intensify assistance whereas for example John Boehner from GOP states the US should do more sending forward advisors and forward air controllers. Forward advisors & forward air controllers would have a big impact as IA/PMF units lack quality battlefield leaders. You can see this with Abrams tanks being lost by being sent in area's tanks don't belong in (marshes,trenches with dense foliage making a perfect environment for ISIS ambush ) all due to poor decisions by the tank commander. Wouldn't have happened with forward advisors.
> 
> Not that everything the US did has been good, after all they're the ones imposing inclusiveness which means many terrorists in parliament in the army but to drop them and ally with a neighbor will have far worse consequences. Allied with the Arabs means the entire Iranian front becomes hostile whilst this country has weak armed forces, allied with Iran means groups like Kataib Hezbollah will grow and be used for external wars, that will allow the US and others to bomb the country. Hence i'm in favor of larger US presence, we cannot trust local politicians neither any neighbors. All of them have plans which are to use this country for further regional wars. Maliki shouldn't have kicked out the US in 2011, none of this would've happened on such a scale if he extended the SOFA. This country will need at least 10 years of foreign military presence to deter others before it can stand alone again, and I think Syria will have the same afterwards if they're left on their own they'll be kicked around by the region whoever rules it.


Well, you could call Iranian influence (backed militias) a necessary evil for now. Since nobody else can provide boots on the ground to combat ISIS right now. But I agree, Iraq needs a 'no problems with neighbours' policy. It's really at the middle of the sunnia shia thing sadly. But however it's spinned, Iran and Iraq are joined at the hip. The only shia majority nations in the middle east. If S hits the fan, it's only those two nations.

Now as for some practical questions. Did you read about Abadi's visit to Washington? Was he or was he NOT turned down the weapons 'wishlist' he had? F16's (why aren't they being delivered yet, it's been 3-4 years now), apaches, perhaps even leased with us pilots. Abrams or other tanks are needed. And the biggest question I have: do Iraqis have ATGM's?? I see the Kurds blowing up dozens of suicide trucks every week, but sadly the Iraqis seem to have nothing and ISIS just blows them up. I thought Iraq had tons of Kornets. Doesn't the US allow European Milans to get into Iraqi hands? Or US TOW's?


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> That's not true, Abadi is doing a good job by working closely with the US. There is no regional power which has a non Islamist leadership. All of them have an agenda which will turn Iraq into a proxy battleground. Only US presence can deter them from that which is why the US can be beneficial. Say Abadi allied with Iran against the US/Gulf, what do you think others will do ? Pour in arms en masse like in Syria and no one could stop it. Only the US is currently deterring them from doing so openly and on a large scale, if not for them they would do it. Iran would do so as well and the result will be hell.
> 
> Not the US, it's Obama which is not willing to intensify assistance whereas for example John Boehner from GOP states the US should do more sending forward advisors and forward air controllers. Forward advisors & forward air controllers would have a big impact as IA/PMF units lack quality battlefield leaders. You can see this with Abrams tanks being lost by being sent in area's tanks don't belong in (marshes,trenches with dense foliage making a perfect environment for ISIS ambush ) all due to poor decisions by the tank commander. Wouldn't have happened with forward advisors.
> 
> Not that everything the US did has been good, after all they're the ones imposing inclusiveness which means many terrorists in parliament in the army but to drop them and ally with a neighbor will have far worse consequences. Allied with the Arabs means the entire Iranian front becomes hostile whilst this country has weak armed forces, allied with Iran means groups like Kataib Hezbollah will grow and be used for external wars, that will allow the US and others to bomb the country. Hence i'm in favor of larger US presence, we cannot trust local politicians neither any neighbors. All of them have plans which are to use this country for further regional wars. Maliki shouldn't have kicked out the US in 2011, none of this would've happened on such a scale if he extended the SOFA. This country will need at least 10 years of foreign military presence to deter others before it can stand alone again, and I think Syria will have the same afterwards if they're left on their own they'll be kicked around by the region whoever rules it.



I didn't say Iraq should form an alliance with Iran, just focus on fighting IS instead of listening to outsiders spreading bs against PMF. That 'inclusiveness' you said has killed many Iraqi army and PMF troops, it's not a small matter.

Iran hasn't asked Iraq for anything, neither for 'influence' nor for any political pay back. We were the first who started sending arms to Iraq (to all groups including even Kurds) when U.S was playing Iraq over giving even helicopters and missiles, let alone F-16s. I won't even mention Gulf countries and their role.

There is too much bs being spread against PMF/Shia forces, look at Ramadi and Anbar now, they same terrorists who allied with IS once are now asking for PMF to kick their IS brethren out.

Of course I don't claim that Iran does it all for Iraq itself. Defeating Daesh is in our interest, but it's certainly not in interest of some certain countries.

No matter how much others whine about Iran's role in Iraq, we will help Iraq as long Iraqi troops ask for it. The minute Iraq asks Iran to leave, we will do it and let Iraqis themselves fight Daesh. There is a reason why Abadi doesn't ask for it. It has nothing to do with 'causing trouble'. Abadi himself knows that without PMF, Iraqi army can't do much against Daesh and he knows Iran is actually helping IAF and PMF to fight IS.

And please, don't compare Iran's role in Iraq with rest of Gulf countries. We didn't force ourselves on Iraq, we helped a friend when it asked for it and we don't expect anything in return.

U.S is responsible for all this misery in first place, the fact that you still trust U.S amazes me. You don't even see how they are playing Iraq. Why aren't they giving the F16s or Apaches?

If U.S had toppled Saddam in 1991 instead of sanctioning Iraq to death, hundreds of thousands of Iraqis would be alive today, but I'm not going to tell you what's good for your country, and I wasn't implying any sort alliance with Iran, neither I said Iraq should replace U.S with Iran. I'm asking you to see the bigger picture. You know exactly what kind of nasty game U.S and Gulfies have played in Iraq. You may not like some of Iran's policies, but please don't tell me that Iran has 'other agendas'. We have respected Iraq's sovereignty all along.


----------



## f1000n

IR-TR said:


> Well, you could call Iranian influence (backed militias) a necessary evil for now. Since nobody else can provide boots on the ground to combat ISIS right now. But I agree, Iraq needs a 'no problems with neighbours' policy. It's really at the middle of the sunnia shia thing sadly. But however it's spinned, Iran and Iraq are joined at the hip. The only shia majority nations in the middle east. If S hits the fan, it's only those two nations.
> 
> Now as for some practical questions. Did you read about Abadi's visit to Washington? Was he or was he NOT turned down the weapons 'wishlist' he had? F16's (why aren't they being delivered yet, it's been 3-4 years now), apaches, perhaps even leased with us pilots. Abrams or other tanks are needed. And the biggest question I have: do Iraqis have ATGM's?? I see the Kurds blowing up dozens of suicide trucks every week, but sadly the Iraqis seem to have nothing and ISIS just blows them up. I thought Iraq had tons of Kornets. Doesn't the US allow European Milans to get into Iraqi hands? Or US TOW's?



F16's will be delivered in about 4 months according to some officials.

He requested foreign military aid which indirectly means arms, just like the US paid for a lot of Egypt's Abrams and F-16's, probably Apaches largely paid for by the US in foreign military aid in the sense that it's in their interests to stabilize the country. He didn't request sales otherwise that would be published in a DSCA sale request and I don't think they will buy Apaches anymore as the Mi-28 suits them better. 

They have Kornet ATGM, there are many more video's of Iraqi troops blowing up IS suicide vechiles ( with ATGM ) but that doesn't reach headlines as much as when Kurds do it. Just compare the media exposure of Kobani/Ayn Al Arab with Tikrit whilst the coalition launched only ~25 strikes in Tikrit whereas over 600 strikes in Kobani, on top of that Tikrit is larger. Whenever IA and PMF stopped advancing in Tikrit the western media started their rant that they were failing.



Serpentine said:


> I didn't say Iraq should form an alliance with Iran, just focus on fighting IS instead of listening to outsiders spreading bs against PMF. That 'inclusiveness' you said has killed many Iraqi army and PMF troops, it's not a small matter.
> 
> Iran hasn't asked Iraq for anything, neither for 'influence' nor for any political pay back. We were the one who started sending arms to Iraq (to all groups including even Kurds) when U.S was playing Iraq over giving even helicopters and missiles, let alone F-16s. I won't even mention Gulf countries and their role.
> 
> There is too much bs being spread against PMF/Shia forces, look at Ramadi and Anbar now, they same terrorists who allied with IS once are now asking for PMF back.
> 
> Of course I don't claim that Iran does it all for Iraq itself. Defeating Daesh is in our interest too, but it's certainly not in interest of some certain countries.



You can't focus on 1 thing and leave the US on a sideline, their airstrikes are important even though they could do a lot more if they really wanted them defeated quickly. PMF is there to counterweight the government army, that way they don't need to play by the rules of the corrupted constitution that goes by inclusiveness neither are they under centralized gov command which is full of IS apologists.



> No matter how much others whine about Iran in Iraq, we will help Iraq as long Iraqi troops ask foe it. The minute Iraq asks Iran to leave, we will do it and let Iraqis themselves fight Daesh. There is a reason why Abadi doesn't ask for it. It has nothing to do with 'causing trouble'. Abadi himself knows that without PMF, Iraqi army can't do much against Daesh.
> 
> And please, don't compare Iran's role in Iraq with rest of Gulf countries. We didn't force ourselves on Iraq, we helped a friend when it asked for it and we don't expect paybacks.


PMF are mostly unaligned locals responding to the threat, aside from that you have AAH/KH groups but all of them work together. Of course they're essential, don't know what you mean with that, PMF are locals, Iran has a few advisors in the country and supplies arms to PMF.
Well they did force themselves since 2003 as they have their own interests of hegemony but not by aiding IS thus I have less issues with that, Gulf states instead spread propaganda in favor of IS and have funded them.



> U.S is responsible for all this misery in first place, the fact that you still trust U.S amazes me. You don't even see how they are playing Iraq. Why aren't they giving the F16s or Apaches?
> 
> If U.S had topplled Saddam in 1991, hundreds of thousands of Iraqis would be alive today, but I'm not going to tell you what's good for you country, and I wasn't implying any sort alliance with Iran, neither I said Iraqi should replace U.S with Iran. I'm asking you to see the bigger picture. You know exactly what kind of nasty game U.S and Gulfies have played in Iraq.


I don't trust them i'm just saying currently weak Iraq needs their presence to prevent regional states from turning the country into their playground.

Imagine Kuwait, Bahrain, UAE without US troops, they would've been overrun a long time ago as Saddam did in 1990. Turkey during the cold war without NATO alliance wouldn't stand the Soviets, Iran wouldn't either without the large amounts of American weaponry they received. Similar story here.


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> You can't focus on 1 thing and leave the US on a sideline, their airstrikes are important even though they could do a lot more if they really wanted them defeated quickly. PMF is there to counterweight the government army, that way they don't need to play by the rules of the corrupted constitution that goes by inclusiveness neither are they under centralized gov command which is full of IS apologists.



Don't keep U.S on sidelines, but don't let them kill even more Iraqis with that 'inclusiveness' rubbish. Many of those tribes in Anbar and Ninevah should be executed, their elders, if you ask U.S, they will tell you to let them in government, those same terrorists who sheltered and supported IS.



f1000n said:


> PMF are mostly unaligned locals responding to the threat, aside from that you have AAH/KH groups but all of them work together. Of course they're essential, don't know what you mean with that, PMF are locals, Iran has a few advisors in the country and supplies arms to PMF.
> Well they did force themselves since 2003 as they have their own interests of hegemony but not by aiding IS thus I have less issues with that, Gulf states instead spread propaganda in favor of IS and have funded them.


So Iran forced itself on Iraq, right? I don't have much to talk with you in this regard, you have already made your choice about what you want to believe.



f1000n said:


> I don't trust them i'm just saying currently weak Iraq needs their presence to prevent regional states from turning the country into their playground.
> 
> Imagine Kuwait, Bahrain, UAE without US troops, they would've been overrun a long time ago as Saddam did in 1990. Turkey during the cold war without NATO alliance wouldn't stand the Soviets, Iran wouldn't either without the large amounts of American weaponry they received. Similar story here.



While you are talking about U.S 'preventing' anything, you should remember that U.S is directly responsible for killing hundreds of thousands of Iraqi civilians. It's your choice to trust them or to think they won't play their own games with you, F-16s and Apaches are just the tip of iceberg. As I said, you have already made your choice. I don't say cut your relations with U.S, I'm just saying don't let them play with lives of Iraqis by their stupid lies and decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

f1000n said:


> F16's will be delivered in about 4 months according to some officials.
> 
> He requested foreign military aid which indirectly means arms, just like the US paid for a lot of Egypt's Abrams and F-16's, probably Apaches largely paid for by the US in foreign military aid in the sense that it's in their interests to stabilize the country. He didn't request sales otherwise that would be published in a DSCA sale request and I don't think they will buy Apaches anymore as the Mi-28 suits them better.
> 
> They have Kornet ATGM, there are many more video's of Iraqi troops blowing up IS suicide vechiles ( with ATGM ) but that doesn't reach headlines as much as when Kurds do it. Just compare the media exposure of Kobani/Ayn Al Arab with Tikrit whilst the coalition launched only ~25 strikes in Tikrit whereas over 600 strikes in Kobani, on top of that Tikrit is larger. Whenever IA and PMF stopped advancing in Tikrit the western media started their rant that they were failing.
> 
> *Good. I hope the F-16s come fast. Iraq needs their pilots to gain experience and also it's army to learn to communicate directly with jets. Even if they're 'monkey models', the jets are more than enough to deal with Daesh. And good about the ATGM's. I didn't mean news articles, I meant videos seeing Iraqi/PMU's being overrun by VBIEDS and Kurds taking them out. I hope we see more of Iraqi warriors taking those Daesh VBIEDS out while in the vicinity of other Daeshbags.
> 
> PS: know anything about Abrams combat experience? I've read they are a pain in the as$ to maintain. Maybe a lot of t72s annd t90s would be a lot better to combat daeshbags? Less maintenance, more action? And curiously, I see very few Daesh with ATGMS? As opposed to other syrian armed groups with daily videos of ATGMS? Dank je wel man.*


----------



## f1000n

Serpentine said:


> So Iran forced itself on Iraq, right? I don't have much to talk with you in this regard, you have already made your choice about what you want to believe.



Are you trying to tell me they did nothing after 2003, they simply sat by and watched America intervene ? The cost of doing nothing would've been too big for them. If they'd do nothing post 2003 the result could be an Iraq allied to the US with heavy US military presence if Maliki extended the status of forces agreement which would be a threat to Iran. Same reason Syria under Bashar was sending armed groups into the country, they didn't want US presence on their borders.

I'm not speaking from emotions here, i've got enough knowledge on this subject.
Ask @Alshawi1234 if you want to hear it from others.



> While you are talking about U.S 'preventing' anything, you should remember that U.S is directly responsible for killing hundreds of thousands of Iraqi civilians. It's your choice to trust them or to think they won't play their own games with you, F-16s and Apaches are just the tip of iceberg. As I said, you have already made your choice. I don't say cut your relations with U.S, I'm just saying don't let them play with lives of Iraqis by their stupid lies and decisions.


I'm aware of their crimes, ME states aren't innocent either.

You think I trust them to the full extent, that's not the case. I simply said cooperation with them is beneficial and IA needs their advise + training for many years to come. Also their presence will deter regional states which is a good thing for Iraq, say the US would disappear from Iraq what will happen ? More possibilities for Iran to intervene which is good for Iran but Iran is not a superpower to deter other regional states from doing the same which they would, the result of that would be what you see in Syria today. I'm sure you understand that I prefer not. The amount of vermin on the inside is more than enough to deal with, foreign Arab terrorists coming in en masse we don't need more of them.



> I'm just saying don't let them play with lives of Iraqis by their stupid lies and decisions.


It's not just them it's the entire region playing with lives by using lies and Islam, if we didn't have true Muslims ( Ahlo Sunnah ) there wouldn't be any terrorism in this country like there isn't any terrorism in the south. Maybe they should change their religion, in Ramadi they are being killed by fellow Muslim brothers with Arab funding, I wonder whether they will wake up.

Some news
----



> Elijah J. Magnier @EjmAlrai · 9 hours ago
> #ISF declared 279 #ISIS bodies counted inside #Baiji refinery; 500 #IEDs neutralized in #Baiji. No #ISIS inside refinery. #Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Elijah J. Magnier @EjmAlrai · 3 hours ago
> #ISF is enlarging the security perimeter around #Ramadi pushing #ISIS away and killing many Jihadists. #Iraq.


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590697374118518785
@f1000n


----------



## f1000n

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590697374118518785
> @f1000n




'Safavids kidnapping and raping Sunni women'.
They should execute her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

@Antaréss

Sunni tribesmen fight their own people after breaking with Islamic State - Middle East - Stripes



> Sunni tribal leader Nazhan Sakher rests inside a tent on the frontline in northern Iraq on April 20, 2015. When Islamic State militants swept across northern Iraq last summer, the Sunni *al-Lehib tribe welcomed them as revolutionaries fighting the Shiite-led government in Baghdad*. But less than a year later, *the tribe is split between those who joined the extremist group and those resisting its brutal rule.*



didn't I already say it's a Muslim-Muslim ( aka Sunni-Sunni ) war. Anyway as for Ramadi, the locals should thank the Maliki army as you call it and all Safavids who just prevented another massacre. Thousands of local police officers left whilst ISOF whom are mostly not even from Ramadi were left to defend the city on their own. 

Compare that to Amirli where the local citizens including women and children took up arms to resist IS which they did successfully, see how easy the war would be if the locals who speak of karama and nishama all their life's wire their behinds together to take matters into their own hands.

Police personnel, residents return to Iraqi city of Ramadi as panic subsides - The Washington Post



> *Thousands of police officers and residents who fled Ramadi after an Islamic State offensive last week have begun to return home after reinforcements were dispatched to shore up the center of the western city, Iraqi military officials said Wednesday.*
> 
> *About 5,000 local police officers, nearly the entire force, had left their positions as fear engulfed the capital of Anbar province last week, *according to Staff Maj. Gen. Mohammed Khalaf Saeed, acting head of Anbar Operations Command.* At the height of the panic, just 1,000 security forces, including army and counterterrorism troops, were left to protect multiple front lines, he said.*


----------



## f1000n

marines in Anbar's Al-Asad airbase held a combined arms training exercise, I don't know if this is a joint training with local forces but it shows TOW and Javelin.











Either regular training for defense from IS attacks or preparing to take the role of forward line advisors.


----------



## Serpentine

@f1000n 

Congratulations, this is the same country you told me you trust few days ago.

Defense bill recognizes Iraq's Kurdish, Sunni militias as a 'country' - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Those dumb redneck republicans won't do anything. Let them talk.


----------



## The SiLent crY

@Malik Alashter , @Alshawi1234 , @f1000n and other Iraqi members .

It seems the west is planning to divide Iraq and the issue is serious , What do you think about it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> @Malik Alashter , @Alshawi1234 , @f1000n and other Iraqi members .
> 
> It seems the west is planning to divide Iraq and the issue is serious , What do you think about it ?



+Syria and Yemen ...


----------



## Aramagedon

The SiLent crY said:


> @Malik Alashter , @Alshawi1234 , @f1000n and other Iraqi members .
> 
> It seems the west is planning to divide Iraq and the issue is serious , What do you think about it ?


They don't want any powerful country in the region includes Iran.


----------



## Falcon29

Pentagon: Iraq Oil Refinery Under Threat from ISIS - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva

Iraq's largest oil refinery is under growing threat from Islamic State (ISIS) jihadists, who have advanced inside the perimeter of the facility, the United States military said Wednesday.

Warplanes have been carrying out airstrikes against ISIS around the Baiji refinery but it was unclear if Iraqi security forces would manage to hold on to the facility north of Baghdad, a Pentagon spokesman said, according to the _AFP_ news agency.

"The enemy has entered the Baiji refinery. They do control parts of it," Colonel Steven Warren told reporters.

"It's difficult to say how it's going to turn out," said Warren, calling it a "tough fight."

Senior American officers have described securing Baiji town and the nearby refinery as a key step on the way to an eventual offensive to seize back control of the strategic city of Mosul in northern Iraq.

"Baiji is an avenue of approach into Mosul so it would be difficult to take Mosul without Baiji, but not impossible," Warren said, according to _AFP_.

The refinery was not "operational" at the moment and it was unclear if it would provide "any material benefit" if the IS group took control of it, he added.

The refinery lies about 200 kilometers (120 miles) north of the capital and once produced some 300,000 barrels of refined products per day, meeting half the country's needs.

...................


----------



## HAIDER

US has started the delivery of F16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

HAIDER said:


> US has started the delivery of F16



Finally. Believe it or not, these F-16s will probably be the most used F-16s in the world. They will rack up the hours like none before. Constant non-stop bombings of Daesh. Two things I hope don't happen: 1. The US starts slow moving on the maintenance contractors (like delaying delivery, in order not to destroy ISIS to quickly) and 2. Slowing the supply of bombs, in order not to destroy ISIS too quickly.

The sukhois Iraq got from Russia (and Iran) are being used day and night nonstop. Those are old Soviet reliable simple products. F-16s will need heavy and expensive maintenance. I hope the Iraqi Air Force will get all it needs. Let's go and kill Daesh!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

The SiLent crY said:


> @Malik Alashter , @Alshawi1234 , @f1000n and other Iraqi members .
> 
> It seems the west is planning to divide Iraq and the issue is serious , What do you think about it ?


by the west do you mean the neighbours on your and Iraqi western side?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Irfan Baloch said:


> by the west do you mean the neighbours on your and Iraqi western side?



Hi ,

I meant the US congress and some of their allies in region .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

The SiLent crY said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I meant the US congress and some of their allies in region .


I understood and thanks for clarification, its the allies of the warmongers in America in the middle east that have pretty much destroyed the maps of Middle east and their thirst for human blood seems to have no limits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Irfan Baloch said:


> I understood and thanks for clarification, its the allies of the warmongers in America in the middle east that have pretty much destroyed the maps of Middle east and their thirst for human blood seems to have no limits



It's not a big surprise that the west will try to control as much territory as possible. The shame is not on them, it's on us for letting them in.

US Bases in the middle east:






But you think any of those people in those countries give a shit? No, they don't care. You can just use some seventh grade media manipulation and people fall for it. Tell Pakistanis that India is a bad monster and Iran are evil shias, and they won't care if US is dancing around in the country. Tell Saudi Arabs that they are the defenders of Muslims every where and its their duty to cut off the head of the snake (meaning Iran) and they don't even notice all the American soldiers in the "holy" land. 

Iran is the odd one out here, but don't worry. Iran has been defending its sovereignty for the last 36 years, but US influences in the region aren't being reduced, they are increasing. Afghanistan is now a host to US bases, Iraq is now host to US bases, that leaves Syria, which they have successfully weakened. Maybe Iran's back will also finally be broken, since no one in the region seems to give a **** about independence and sovereignty, and maybe Iran can't do it alone for another 3 decades. Then when Iran has US soldiers inside it also, then iran will be a good country in the eyes of the rest of the region sheep and everyone will forget about the Shia issues, like the brainwashed puppets everyone is.

I'm so ashamed of the region sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* ISIS seems to be using similar advanced anti-tank missiles *












seems like baktiar sikan missile/Chinese ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Must check :

ISIS terrorists are not religious, they’re not even human beings, so why are they aided by the USA, Turkey, Saudi & Israel? | Uprootedpalestinians's Blog


----------



## Falcon29

2800 said:


> Must check :
> 
> ISIS terrorists are not religious, they’re not even human beings, so why are they aided by the USA, Turkey, Saudi & Israel? | Uprootedpalestinians's Blog



This website is not Palestinian, it's a Shia/Iranian site. Lame of them to use Palestine's name while defending Iran's agenda in region. They should use their own names.


----------



## monitor

* ISIS holding a spiny tailed lizard (desert lizard) in Anbar province *


It's considered a Traditional Saudi Bedouin Dish


----------



## Aramagedon

*SIS DESTROYS 200-YEAR-OLD MOSQUE IN MOSUL, IRAQ*
Tuesday, 12 May 2015




In their latest destruction of historic landmarks in the city of Mosul, the ISIS terrorists has blown up the nearly 200-year-old Maryam Khatoon Mosque, a source inside the city has told.

“The ISIS fighters blew up Maryam Khatoon Mosque, which was a heritage site, located in Hawsh Khan neighborhood, in the west of Mosul,” the source said on Tuesday.

The mosque is believed to have been built in 1821 during the Ottoman Empire, which sapnned from 1534 to 1918.

Earlier this month, the ISIS has blown up the biggest mosque in the occupied city of Mosul’s western Badoush neighborhood.

In early March, it was reported that ISIS militants used explosives to demolish the much-loved 19th century Hamo mosque, deeming it sacrilegious.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

monitor said:


> * ISIS holding a spiny tailed lizard (desert lizard) in Anbar province *


Funny picture. thnks.
His face looks like Hadi's face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* ISIS executed a three man in Nineveh in Iraq on charges of spying for Iraqi goverment *


----------



## IR-TR

monitor said:


> * ISIS executed a three man in Nineveh in Iraq on charges of spying for Iraqi goverment *



Savages. At least with the sword it's over instantly and less hurtful. But I've seen them doing it with a little knive... May god damn them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

*Sunni Wakaf and Endowment investment building in Adhamiya ignited by Shia militias Baghdad.










dogs enjoying burning 









Shiite militants burning homes, cars, and government buildings in Sunni town of Adhamiyah. 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> *Sunni Wakaf and Endowment investment building in Adhamiya ignited by Shia militias Baghdad.
> 
> View attachment 221195
> View attachment 221196
> 
> 
> dogs enjoying burning
> 
> View attachment 221199
> View attachment 221200
> 
> 
> Shiite militants burning homes, cars, and government buildings in Sunni town of Adhamiyah.
> 
> View attachment 221205
> View attachment 221206
> *



Good, keep lying and see where it will take you.

Those 'evil Shias' are hosting tens of thousands of Sunnis in Najaf and Karbala right now, fleeing from the very same 'Sunni revolutionaries' aka ISIS they supported a year ago. No matter how much bs you or people like you spread, the reality is as clear as daylight.


----------



## Falcon29

United said:


> *Sunni Wakaf and Endowment investment building in Adhamiya ignited by Shia militias Baghdad.
> 
> View attachment 221195
> View attachment 221196
> 
> 
> dogs enjoying burning
> 
> View attachment 221199
> View attachment 221200
> 
> 
> Shiite militants burning homes, cars, and government buildings in Sunni town of Adhamiyah.
> 
> View attachment 221205
> View attachment 221206
> *



This will get worse, people are losing it , psychological trauma is too much. Now I read they're calling on Turkey/Saudi Arabia to help them.

If they were organized and serious about military competence then they wouldnt be doing this and rather fight ISIS. Seems like peshmarga is only competent force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

United said:


> *Sunni Wakaf and Endowment investment building in Adhamiya ignited by Shia militias Baghdad.
> 
> View attachment 221195
> View attachment 221196
> 
> 
> dogs enjoying burning
> 
> View attachment 221199
> View attachment 221200
> 
> 
> Shiite militants burning homes, cars, and government buildings in Sunni town of Adhamiyah.
> 
> View attachment 221205
> View attachment 221206
> *


Stop your bullcraps


----------



## Falcon29

Al Jazeera says 150 Iraqi soldiers and militants killed in 8 car bomb attacks in east fallujah. Also reports that ISIS took over control of the eastern part of city for most part. 

An attack also reported in Anbar.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> Al Jazeera says 150 Iraqi soldiers and militants killed in 8 car bomb attacks in east fallujah. Also reports that ISIS took over control of the eastern part of city for most part.
> 
> An attack also reported in Anbar.



Okay.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shiite in Iraq still don't get it. Unless Sunni are part and parcel of Iraq governance, and unless Shiite refuse Iranian hegemony, there will be no peace in Iraq. This division is like the air ISIS breathe to stay alive. I think many of us have given up on Iraq unity and Iraqis coexistence in the light of Shiite violations against Sunni people. Just today, their "religious march" to commemorate sth holy in their religion, in their way, they burned Sunni houses and chanted sectarian slogans.

In the name of fighting ISIS, after liberation of Tekrit, Shiite militias burnt Sunni houses, and started celebrating victory over Sunni. Noting that they had run away from the battle of Tikrit and only returned back when Iraqi army and the coalition did the job to burn the city and feed their sick sectarian hatred against Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shiite in Iraq still don't get it. Unless Sunni are part and parcel of Iraq governance, and unless Shiite refuse Iranian hegemony, there will be no peace in Iraq. This division is like the air ISIS breathe to stay alive. I think many of us have given up on Iraq unity and Iraqis coexistence in the light of Shiite violations against Sunni people. Just today, their "religious march" to commemorate sth holy in their religion, in their way, they burned Sunni houses and chanted sectarian slogans.
> 
> In the name of fighting ISIS, after liberation of Tekrit, Shiite militias burnt Sunni houses, and started celebrating victory over Sunni. Noting that they had run away from the battle of Tikrit and only returned back when Iraqi army and the coalition did the job to burn the city and feed their sick sectarian hatred against Muslims.



The day after Satan, aka George Bush, invaded Iraq, the suicide bombs started raining in Iraq. I guess that was 'Iranian hegemony' also?


----------



## Gold Eagle

This accusation of Shias for every thing, on this forum by some of the members, is really getting on my nerves! 

@BLACKEAGLE and some others. Please tell me , Who did the 9/11? Shias did it?! Where did the Alqaeda, ISIS, Taliban, and many other terrorist groups came from? Are they Shia?! Who gives arms and funds to these groups? Shias do?! Who is blowing themselves up in middle of women and children? Who is beheading and massacring people? Who is dropping tons of different bombs on innocent civilians? Shia does this? NO! All of them are Extremist Sunnis! 
But What does it mean? Does it mean that all of the Sunnis are Terrorists?! For sure not! Those are just some extremists with wahhabi ideology! And many of you are blaming shia for every incident!
From childhood we have been told to respect other religions and races. We always have been told that Sunnis are all our brothers and we should respect their view of Islam! But unfortunately it is almost vice versa among Sunnis! Many of them have been told to hate Shia. They have been told that Shia is their first and last enemy! And that simply leads to the extension of extremism among Sunni population! I am asking these people, Why do you hate Shia?! They won't have a proper answer, cause There is no logic behind this. In fact this is just because of a nonsense intolerance. 
I don't wanna say that all of the shias are angels! But the truth is extremism among Shia is not considerable at all. 

But for the sake of God, let's put an stop to this nonsense conflict and say NO to extremism once for all! Sunni and Shia have the same beliefs in more than 90% of the religious issues! All ME countries should get united in order to progress! European nations were destroying each other because of idiotic racist beliefs! But after the war finished, they put a stop to it and went under one umbrella! then they made progress! 
We should do the same and forget about killing each other in order to save Islam. We don't want economical and scientific progress! WE WANT TO SAVE ISLAM AND STOP DESTRUCTION OF THE ISLAMIC NATIONS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Gold Eagle said:


> This accusation of Shias for every thing, on this forum by some of the members, is really getting on my nerves!
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE and some others. Please tell me , Who did the 9/11? Shias did it?! Where did the Alqaeda, ISIS, Taliban, and many other terrorist groups came from? Are they Shia?! Who gives arms and funds to these groups? Shias do?! Who is blowing themselves up in middle of women and children? Who is beheading and massacring people? Who is dropping tons of different bombs on innocent civilians? Shia does this? NO! All of them are Extremist Sunnis!
> But What does it mean? Does it mean that all of the Sunnis are Terrorists?! For sure not! Those are just some extremists with wahhabi ideology! And many of you are blaming shia for every incident!
> From childhood we have been told to respect other religions and races. We always have been told that Sunnis are all our brothers and we should respect their view of Islam! But unfortunately it is almost vice versa among Sunnis! Many of them have been told to hate Shia. They have been told that Shia is their first and last enemy! And that simply leads to the extension of extremism among Sunni population! I am asking these people, Why do you hate Shia?! They won't have a proper answer, cause There is no logic behind this. In fact this is just because of a nonsense intolerance.
> I don't wanna say that all of the shias are angels! But the truth is extremism among Shia is not considerable at all.
> 
> But for the sake of God, let's put an stop to this nonsense conflict and say NO to extremism once for all! Sunni and Shia have the same beliefs in more than 90% of the religious issues! All ME countries should get united in order to progress! European nations were destroying each other because of idiotic racist beliefs! But after the war finished, they put a stop to it and went under one umbrella! then they made progress!
> We should do the same and forget about killing each other in order to save Islam. We don't want economical and scientific progress! WE WANT TO SAVE ISLAM AND STOP DESTRUCTION OF THE ISLAMIC NATIONS.


The day that Khomeini assumed the throne of "Wali Safih", King Faisal sent a message of friendship and congratulated him for the revolution's success, and what did Khomeni respond with? A declaration that Saudi rulers are Un-islamic and must be brought down, and a call to free the haramain from the Saud family. 

It's not us who must stop the wars and bad intentions, it's the Iranian Mullah regime. Every country where the "revolution" had been exported to is in chaos, and is plagued by sectarianism and terrorism.

We did NOT start this. But, by God will, we will end it.


----------



## Hussein

Khomeiny and revolution, it was a very long time ago . update your software.
and we all know you were one of the support of saddam for the war against Iran . And instead of just words, the war was terrible and cost a lot of lifes . so don't cry a river pls.


----------



## azzo

Hussein said:


> Khomeiny and revolution, it was a very long time ago . update your software.
> and we all know you were one of the support of saddam for the war against Iran . And instead of just words, the war was terrible and cost a lot of lifes . so don't cry a river pls.



Call for a software update, bring up the Iran-Iraq war. ROFL

The only reason for supporting Iraq was because Iran officially and publicly threatened Saudi Arabian government with destruction. 

Read your history and see who started this. You can't expect us to stay put and neutral when you drew a target on us after Iraq PUBLICLY. If you can't see that then you're just here to spread propaganda and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shiite in Iraq still don't get it. Unless Sunni are part and parcel of Iraq governance, and unless Shiite refuse Iranian hegemony, there will be no peace in Iraq. This division is like the air ISIS breathe to stay alive. I think many of us have given up on Iraq unity and Iraqis coexistence in the light of Shiite violations against Sunni people. Just today, their "religious march" to commemorate sth holy in their religion, in their way, they burned Sunni houses and chanted sectarian slogans.
> 
> In the name of fighting ISIS, after liberation of Tekrit, Shiite militias burnt Sunni houses, and started celebrating victory over Sunni. Noting that they had run away from the battle of Tikrit and only returned back when Iraqi army and the coalition did the job to burn the city and feed their sick sectarian hatred against Muslims.



Do you consider the same rights for minority Shias in Saudi Arabia and other countries or only Sunnis should have those rights?

Of course, there is a difference here, a big one. Lucky for you, Shias never become something like ISIS or AlQaeda, whether they are oppressed or not.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Do you consider the same rights for minority Shias in Saudi Arabia and other countries or only Sunnis should have those rights?
> 
> Of course, there is a difference here, a big one. Lucky for you, *Shias never become something like ISIS or AlQaeda, *whether they are oppressed or not.


They're much worse actually than ISIS. Shiite in Syria and Iraq killed hundreds of thousands, mostly defendless civilians, while ISIS killed thousands. ISIS wouldn't have been created if it wasn't for Shiite who destroyed Iraq and Syria and turned them into magnets of world criminals just to stay in power. If it wasn't for Iran and Bashar, ISIS would have been buried in their first days. 

After what we have seen from Shiite in Iraq, Iran, Yemen, Bahrain, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon, Pakistan and Afghanistan, no they MUSTN'T HAVE ANY RIGHTS. Because once you give them rights they will demand more and more until they control and start mass destruction and blood shedding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They're much worse actually than ISIS. Shiite in Syria and Iraq killed hundreds of thousands, mostly defendless civilians, while ISIS killed thousands. ISIS wouldn't have been created if it wasn't for Shiite who destroyed Iraq and Syria and turned them into magnets of world criminals just to stay in power. If it wasn't for Iran and Bashar, ISIS would have been buried in their first days.
> 
> After what we have seen from Shiite in Iraq, Iran, Yemen, Bahrain, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon, Pakistan and Afghanistan, *no they MUSTN'T HAVE ANY RIGHTS. Because once you give them rights they will demand more and more until they control and start mass destruction and blood shedding.*



Reminds me of his highness, Abubakr al-Baghdadi. Good job.


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Reminds me of his highness, Abubakr al-Baghdadi. Good job.



History will prove Iran right. Like history proved Iran right in its war defending against Iraq. If this was 80s, all these guys would have been supporting Saddam Hussein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Madali said:


> History will prove Iran right. Like history proved Iran right in its war defending against Iraq. If this was 80s, all these guys would have been supporting Saddam Hussein.



They actually support any maniac unless he attacks them too, Al-Qaeda, ISIS, Saddam Hussein are prime examples. That's in their blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> History will prove Iran right. Like history proved Iran right in its war defending against Iraq. If this was 80s, all these guys would have been supporting Saddam Hussein.





Serpentine said:


> They actually support any maniac unless he attacks them too, Al-Qaeda, ISIS, Saddam Hussein are prime examples. That's in their blood.


You people are unbelievable. The thing the disgusts me the most is the way you act victims despite the fact that you cheer for and support terrorists who killed, tortured, displaced millions in several countries in only 4 years. Crimes that Qaeda and ISIS would never ever accomplish in centuries. And yet you're the ones who have the nerve to call others terrorists. 

I have no words to describe how despicable this is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You people are unbelievable. The thing the disgusts me the most is the way you act victims despite the fact that you cheer for and support terrorists who killed, tortured, displaced millions in several countries in only 4 years. Crimes that Qaeda and ISIS would never ever accomplish in centuries. And yet you're the ones who have the nerve to call others terrorists.
> 
> I have no words to describe how despicable this is.


You are the one being pathetic , ISIS burned that Jordanian pilot alive , and yet you still support them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You people are unbelievable. The thing the disgusts me the most is the way you act victims despite the fact that you cheer for and support terrorists who killed, tortured, displaced millions in several countries in only 4 years. Crimes that Qaeda and ISIS would never ever accomplish in centuries. And yet you're the ones who have the nerve to call others terrorists.
> 
> I have no words to describe how despicable this is.



You tell me to my face that Shias should have no rights anywhere, while Sunni ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Taliban,LeJ, Boko Haram, Ansar al Sharia ,Nusra front, Jundullah and many other terrorist groups have terrorized and killed hundreds of thousands of civilians in past years, based on your assumption, I should say Sunnis should not have any rights anywhere in this world.

And you talk about despicable for me? Which 'terrorists' killed *millions*? Syria is in a civil war with outsiders fueling it, if you want to play that 'terrorist' game, then every single rebel in Syria is a terrorist.

The fact that you shamelessly ignore is that nearly half of casualties in Syria are SAA/NDF or pro government civilians. In Iraq, you have a terrorist minority among Sunnis who either want to rule Iraq once again or they will join ISIS. After IS starts killing them too, they beg the same 'evil Shias' to save them, migrating in thousands to Shia cities of Najaf and Karbala running from their ISIS brethren. No we will not allow that and no matter how much they join ISIS, we will kill them wherever we find them, you can cry a river for that.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

jammersat said:


> You are the one being pathetic , ISIS burned that Jordanian pilot alive , and yet you still support them


Pathological liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Pathological liar.


haha , is that a medical term? i'm not a liar , but this forum prohibits users from posting images of a burning jordanian , otherwise i would have shown you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Security forces defend their headquarters against attacks by Islamic State extremists during sand storm in the eastern part of Ramadi, the capital of Anbar province, 115 kilometers (70 miles) west of Baghdad


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

jammersat said:


> haha , is that a medical term? i'm not a liar , but this forum prohibits users from posting images of a burning jordanian , otherwise i would have shown you


Liar and now stupid. Not really surprised considering the flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Okay.



I'm updating thread and posting news, don't throw a fit. Iraqi sources also reporting:

-Central Ramadi government buildings captured by ISIS
-150 tribesmen from 'Jaboor' tribe taken captive by ISIS

Other than that can't find any news, since IA hasn't begun counteroffensive.



Hindustani78 said:


> Security forces defend their headquarters against attacks by Islamic State extremists during sand storm in the eastern part of Ramadi, the capital of Anbar province, 115 kilometers (70 miles) west of Baghdad



What's the guy with the machine gun doing? This army has a long way to go.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> I'm updating thread and posting news, don't throw a fit. Iraqi sources also reporting:
> 
> -Central Ramadi government buildings captured by ISIS
> -150 tribesmen from 'Jaboor' tribe taken captive by ISIS
> 
> Other than that can't find any news, since IA hasn't begun counteroffensive.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the guy with the machine gun doing? This army has a long way to go.



Not throwing a fit. But it's a cardinal rule in such fora that you provide links. Preferably from trustworthy sources. That's all. I can't find anything on the interwebs about 150 Iraqi soldiers being killed yesterday.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Not throwing a fit. But it's a cardinal rule in such fora that you provide links. Preferably from trustworthy sources. That's all. I can't find anything on the interwebs about 150 Iraqi soldiers being killed yesterday.



I did provide source. And now Anbar provincal council is warning Ramadi may fall to ISIS if no reinforcements arrive. Sources are Arabic, if you can't read Arabic then not much I can do for you.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> I did provide source. And now Anbar provincal council is warning Ramadi may fall to ISIS if no reinforcements arrive. Sources are Arabic, if you can't read Arabic then not much I can do for you.



You didn't provice a source my friend. And Arabic is fine, I can always use the 'translate' option. But we all know there are many biased sources in the region, so I'll have to account for that. Can you link me up? If it's true, it's true.


----------



## Falcon29

'Abu Nimr' (tribe?) counters ISIS attack in Hadeethah(very intense):





...........
PMF in Ramadi shelling ISIS fighters:





.................
There are IS videos of offensive but its against forum rules to post them. ISIS making advances in Ramadi and Fallujah. Also fighting near Bejjei, Tikrit under control of IA still.



IR-TR said:


> You didn't provice a source my friend. And Arabic is fine, I can always use the 'translate' option. But we all know there are many biased sources in the region, so I'll have to account for that. Can you link me up? If it's true, it's true.



You seem to have comprehension problem, Al Jazeera broadcasted news. You don't have to believe it, since it's already biased for you. There are links online if that's what you want:

مقتل 150 من الجيش العراقي و"الحشد" بتفجيرات بالفلوجة



azzo said:


> The day that Khomeini assumed the throne of "Wali Safih", King Faisal sent a message of friendship and congratulated him for the revolution's success, and what did Khomeni respond with? A declaration that Saudi rulers are Un-islamic and must be brought down, and a call to free the haramain from the Saud family.
> 
> It's not us who must stop the wars and bad intentions, it's the Iranian Mullah regime. Every country where the "revolution" had been exported to is in chaos, and is plagued by sectarianism and terrorism.
> 
> We did NOT start this. But, by God will, we will end it.



Basically what he's saying is stop opposing our plan, let us assume control over the region by 'exporting revolution'. By killing Sunni's, intimidating them, raping Sunni women. All while calling for Islamic Unity and claiming to be 'saving Islam'. They will never understand until their country is under threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> 'Abu Nimr' (tribe?) counters ISIS attack in Hadeethah(very intense):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> PMF in Ramadi shelling ISIS fighters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> There are IS videos of offensive but its against forum rules to post them. ISIS making advances in Ramadi and Fallujah. Also fighting near Bejjei, Tikrit under control of IA still.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have comprehension problem, Al Jazeera broadcasted news. You don't have to believe it, since it's already biased for you. There are links online if that's what you want:
> 
> مقتل 150 من الجيش العراقي و"الحشد" بتفجيرات بالفلوجة
> 
> 
> 
> Basically what he's saying is stop opposing our plan, let us assume control over the region by 'exporting revolution'. By killing Sunni's, intimidating them, raping Sunni women. All while calling for Islamic Unity and claiming to be 'saving Islam'. They will never understand until their country is under threat.



Not necessarily biased, but 150 dead soldiers is HUGE news, and there would have been more sources on that. I've searched and searched, but can't find another source. Thanks for going through the trouble to linking it though.


----------



## Saho

Apparently, IS is launching a major offensive again in Ramadi, Fallujah and much of the Eastern Anbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saho said:


> Apparently, IS is launching a major offensive again in Ramadi, Fallujah and much of the Eastern Anbar.



Yep ongoing now. The snake with a thousand heads.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Iraqi Shia terrorist militias and the incompetent regime has failed once again.
If letting ISIS control 1/3 of the country, giving billions away to the stateless Kurds who hate them was not bad enough.

Izzat al-Douri was never killed as I wrote 1 month ago. It was likely a relative of his or a lookalike.

He just made a speech.










No wonder that Iraq is a complete and utter mess and likely will remain as that as long as those terrorist Mullah asss-licking clowns are ruling.

There will be no peace before Iraq returns to the Arab fold and before Iraqi Sunni Arabs are treated as equals de facto and not just on paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

al hazani defending IS , what to expect from you
you like it or not, Iraq is a democracy , not KSA not IS . go on support your terrorists.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> al hazani defending IS , what to expect from you
> you like it or not, Iraq is a democracy , not KSA not IS . go on support your terrorists.



Listen wannabe Arab. Nobody is defending ISIS anywhere. Care to show where idiotic Farsi?

Iraq nor any single Arab country for that matter has anything to do with you, Farsis or Iran. Events in those countries do not concern you whether in Yemen, Bahrain or Iraq as a Farsi.

Iran is the biggest dictatorship in the ME and terrorist sponsor hence why you are sanctioned and looted by everyone. Only the people of Pakistan have a majority favorable view of you.

KSA is number 34 on the Human Development Index as of 2014. Iran number 75.

Also if you truly believe that Iraq is a real democracy and not just that on paper I truly pity you more than I did already, lol.

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Enough said. Now go defend your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's that have ruled your *** since 1979 and which you claim to be a part of to make it even worse.

Iraq just like Lebanon and Syria will be free from your terrorist Mullah's and their terrorist supporters who have caused nothing but misery since their little pathetic crusade began in 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Listen wannabe Arab. Nobody is defending ISIS anywhere. Care to show where idiotic Farsi?
> 
> Iraq nor any single Arab country for that matter has anything to do with you, Farsis or Iran. Events in those countries do not concern you whether in Yemen, Bahrain or Iraq as a Farsi.
> 
> Iran is the biggest dictatorship in the ME and terrorist sponsor hence why you are sanctioned and looted by everyone. Only the people of Pakistan have a majority favorable view of you.
> 
> KSA is number 34 on the Human Development Index as of 2014. Iran number 75.
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Enough said. Now go defend your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's that have ruled your *** since 1979 and which you claim to be a part of to make it even worse.



You're so childish I won't even reply part by part (HDI comparison because of frikkin sanctions etc). Very stupid.

Now let me tell you something generally. The Arab world isn't the Arab world. There are 100 types of Arabs. So thinking that NO Arab may interfere because its an 'internal thing' is so stupid, you must be kidding. Oyeah, Turkey ruled you for 600 years. How many Turks are Arabs? Exactly. The Middle East is all our neighborhood. We all have a dog in this fight. And we all need to sit at the table to fix this mess. Saying that non-Arabs don't have a voice, even if it is their neighboring country, is so incredibly stupid, there just are no words for it. So yes, Sunni, Shia, Arab, Turk, Iranian, every friggen body has a say in this. Look at Europe, where normal civilized people rule. They exterminated each other for thousands of years, and now finally they have peace. It's time Middle Eastern idiots learn from Europe's genocidal past, and achieve peace. We don't need to exterminate each other and THEN finally achieve peace. There are friggin trillions of dollars of wealth underneath our lands. But millions of idiots on top of that land sadly.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> You're so childish I won't even reply part by part (HDI comparison because of frikkin sanctions etc). Very stupid.
> 
> Now let me tell you something generally. The Arab world isn't the Arab world. There are 100 types of Arabs. So thinking that NO Arab may interfere because its an 'internal thing' is so stupid, you must be kidding. Oyeah, Turkey ruled you for 600 years. How many Turks are Arabs? Exactly. The Middle East is all our neighborhood. We all have a dog in this fight. And we all need to sit at the table to fix this mess. Saying that non-Arabs don't have a voice, even if it is their neighboring country, is so incredibly stupid, there just are no words for it. So yes, Sunni, Shia, Arab, Turk, Iranian, every friggen body has a say in this. Look at Europe, where normal civilized people rule. They exterminated each other for thousands of years, and now finally they have peace. It's time Middle Eastern idiots learn from Europe's genocidal past, and achieve peace. We don't need to exterminate each other and THEN finally achieve peace. There are friggin trillions of dollars of wealth underneath our lands. But millions of idiots on top of that land sadly.



Who the hell are you? Another one of the 100's of Arab-obsessed Farsi clowns on PDF that are meddling in our internal conflicts and issues as a whole and who even dare to speak on our behalf? We are all Arabs and Semites and we share ancestry, culture, language, traditions, geography, ancient history (pre-Islamic as Islamic) and pretty much everything else which binds us together. That bond will never be broken.

Ottomans controlled less than 1/3 of the Arab world and that only for 300 years. Mostly in name only and not de facto.

Arabs on the other hand ruled the entire Middle East (almost) for 1 millennium and created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history. More than any other people in the top 15.

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The influence of Arabs in the ME and Muslim world is unprecedented so don't even go there. Go google the word Mamluk while you are at it.

The Arabs are on the largest minorities in Turkey despite it not even being an Arab country to begin with. There are 1.5 million or so. The wife of the president is an Arab for instance.

Yemen, Bahrain, Iraq, Syria etc. are Arab countries and those conflicts will be solved by Arabs. Farsi or Eskimo blabbering is irrelevant here.

There is no difference between Sunni, Shia, Christian, Jewish, Atheist etc. Arabs.

Mind your own business false flagger and go worship your fake wannabe Mullah Arab "Sayyids" that have ruled your *** since 1979. I can spot your likes from a mile away and I have already seen some of your posts here so safe your false concern for Arabs and the region for another idiot here.

---------------------

Lastly I will criticize the incompetent Iraqi regime as long as they are influenced by the number 1 terrorist regime/state in the ME if not the world in the Mullah's of Iran whose destruction in the ME since 1979 is well-known to everyone.

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Secondly an incompetent Iraqi regime and a chaotic Iraq is a cancer for the entire region. The actions of those clowns and pure incompetence have allowed ISIS to grow uncontrollably and to control 1/3 of the country. Pfucking 1/3 of the country! It's Afghanistan levels of incompetence. The rest by Shia militias and Mullah's, more often than not on Qom's payroll.

All those Shia terrorist militias/trash are also killing Syrians and threatening KSA/GCC and Sunni Arabs as a whole. It's a joke in its entirety. They are extensions of the Mullah terrorist regime.

Iraq must return to nationalism and root out terrorism (whether "Sunni" or "Shia") and return to the Arab world that 80% of its people are a part of. If Iraq was located next to Senegal and Niger like Mauritania is nobody would care.

They are ruled by idiots who do everything to limit cooperation between neighboring Arab states because their beloved Mullah's in Qom and Tehran tells them to do so. Countless of hands were offered to them but nothing from those fools.

They can't even provide basic necessities to their people (especially Shia Arabs despite ruling) despite flooding in oil and gas.

Most of Southern Iraq looks like Sub-Saharan Africa despite being peaceful for large in the past 10 years and despite being flooded with oil and gas.

Oh, also don't give me that bullshit of those Farsi Mullah sponsored Shia militias being angels and not murdering civilians. Amnesty International and other independent sources (non-Muslim, non-Arab etc.) have confirmed this long ago. They are doing the same thing as ISIS just on a more limited scale and much more hidden. Plenty of videos out there that confirm this and independent repots as I wrote.

Also don't give me the same story of Iraq being a democracy (pure and utter nonsense, only on paper), that the regimes since 2003 have done a good job, that they are without faults, that ISIS (led by Iraqis, present in Iraq etc. almost entirely a local phenomenon) etc. just fell from the sky.

For God's sake their Caliph is an local, their entire leadership too and their tactics/methods are from the Saddam era. All local. That country, unless the new generation gains power and they stop killing each other like sheep which has taken place since the 1950's, is a lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Who the hell are you? Another one of the 100's of Arab-obsessed Farsi clowns on PDF that are meddling in our internal conflicts and issues as a whole and who even dare to speak on our behalf? We are all Arabs and Semites and we share ancestry, culture, language, traditions, geography, ancient history (pre-Islamic as Islamic) and pretty much everything else which binds us together. That bond will never be broken.
> 
> Ottomans controlled less than 1/3 of the Arab world and that only for 300 years. Mostly in name only and not de facto.
> 
> Arabs on the other hand ruled the entire Middle East (almost) for 1 millennium and created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history. More than any other people in the top 15.
> 
> List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The influence of Arabs in the ME and Muslim world is unprecedented so don't even go there. Go google the word Mamluk while you are at it.
> 
> The Arabs are on the largest minorities in Turkey despite it not even being an Arab country to begin with. There are 1.5 million or so. The wife of the president is an Arab for instance.
> 
> Yemen, Bahrain, Iraq, Syria etc. are Arab countries and those conflicts will be solved by Arabs. Farsi or Eskimo blabbering is irrelevant here.
> 
> There is no difference between Sunni, Shia, Christian, Jewish, Atheist etc. Arabs.
> 
> Mind your own business false flagger and go worship your fake wannabe Mullah Arab "Sayyids" that have ruled your *** since 1979. I can spot your likes from a mile away and I have already seen some of your posts here so safe your false concern for Arabs and the region for another idiot here.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Lastly I will criticize the incompetent Iraqi regime as long as they are influenced by the number 1 terrorist regime/state in the ME if not the world in the Mullah's of Iran whose destruction in the ME since 1979 is well-known to everyone.
> 
> Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Secondly an incompetent Iraqi regime and a chaotic Iraq is a cancer for the entire region. The actions of those clowns and pure incompetence have allowed ISIS to grow uncontrollably and to control 1/3 of the country. Pfucking 1/3 of the country! It's Afghanistan levels of imcompetence.
> 
> All those Shia terrorist militias/trash are also killing Syrians and threatening KSA/GCC and Sunni Arabs as a whole. It's a joke in its entirety. They are extensions of the Mullah terrorist regime.
> 
> Iraq must return to nationalism and root out terrorism (whether "Sunni" or "Shia") and return to the Arab world that 80% of its people are a part of. If Iraq was located next to Senegal and Niger like Mauritania is nobody would care.
> 
> They are ruled by idiots who do everything to limit cooperation between neighboring Arab states because their beloved Mullah's in Qom and Tehran tells them to do. Countless of hands were offered to them but nothing from those fools.
> 
> They can't even provide basic necessities to their people (especially Shia Arabs despite ruling) despite flooding in oil and gas.
> 
> Most of Southern Iraq looks like Sub-Saharan Africa despite being peaceful for large in the past 10 years and despite being flooded with oil and gas.



Bond will never be broken Hahaha. Who is killing who? Yeah, Arabs are killing Arabs sadly. And if you talk about Semetic people, Jews are also killing Arabs. So, wtf are you trying to make an Arab utopia where there AINT one? There were a couple of pan-Arabistst, Saddam, Nasser and now Assad. Two of them have been whacked and the third one is ongoing. So please, the rest of the world knows that Arabs are the easiest to manipulate and dominate people in history. The Turks and later the Soviets, US and Israel have proven that. 

Turks controlled less than 1/3 of Arabia? Are you FRIKKIN stupid? They controlled ARABIA. Saudi's worthwhile pleces, not the desert, Yemen's worthwile places, Iraq, Levant and the IMPORTANT parts of North Africa. 300 years? More like 500. There are less than 1 million Arabs in Turkey. One of the largest minorities. Yes, after the Kurds there are NO minorities in Turkey. Those Arabs hardly even speak Arabic, they're TURKS (aside from the current tidal wave of Syrians). 

All Arabs are the same huh? Shia Sunni Jew Christian. Well wonderful my brother, then WTF are you guys killing yourselfs at historic rate? OH that's right, Assad is secretly Iranian, as are the Alwawites or Sunni seculars. Same for the Houthis, and really all Arabs who are against the bedouin tent of Saud. 

And finally, I understand the whole forum is laughing at you, but SADDAM was the LAST big strong 'Arab nationalist'. He FRIGGIN EXTORTED the Sauds. He said give me 20 billion or I attack you. Same for Kuwait. And he did attack. He HATED wahabbis. Oh sorry dead Mohammedan god, Saddam must have been an Iranian. Ottomans too, all secret Iranians. Good night my sweet, sweet Prince, I'm done talking to daydreaming Arab 'uniters'.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Yes, and Europeans murdered each other 1000 times as much as Arabs have done throughout history. Same thing with Turks, Iranians, South Asians and everyone else. Ever heard about the word "civil war"?

Also when have two Arab states ever gone to war with each other in the modern era? Never happened outside of Saddam's invasion of Kuwait and the short Moroccan-Algerian conflict. Saddam was 1 Arab out of 450 million as well. A dictator moreover who lost his mind.

You are writing historical nonsense. As I wrote 1/3, less than 300 years and mostly only on paper and not de facto. Arabs ruled most of the Muslim world for 1 millennium and created many more empires and much bigger ones. Your point troll?

An Arab is an Arab. There are 30-40 million people of Arab origin in Latin America. By far the vast majority don't speak the language anymore but they and their descendants will remain Arabs.

You have no clue what you are blabbering about. Almost every Arab feels a bond with another Arab. It's a natural thing that a Farsi like you won't understand.

Ba'athism was a failed ideology that has nothing to do with anything of what I have written or the historical facts.

As I said Farsi worry about your small country and the 40 million or so Farsis. Speaking about brotherly love then your stateless cousins (Kurds, Baloch and Pashtuns) sure as hell love you. Especially the last 2.

Yes, please stick to Farsi matters. The rest is obviously beyond your comprehension.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, and Europeans murdered each other 1000 times as much as Arabs have done throughout history. Same thing with Turks, Iranians, South Asians and everyone else. Ever heard about the word "civil war"?
> 
> Also when has two Arab states ever gone to war with each other in the modern era? Never happened.
> 
> You are writing historical nonsense. As I wrote 1/3, less than 300 years and mostly only on paper and not de facto. Arabs ruled most of the Muslim world for 1 millennium and created many more empires and much bigger ones. Your point troll?
> 
> An Arab is an Arab. There are 30-40 million people of Arab origin in Latin America. By far the vast majority don't speak the language anymore but they and their descendants will remain Arabs.
> 
> As I said Farsi worry about your small country and the 40 million or so Farsis. Speaking about brotherly love then you stateless cousins (Kurds, Baloch and Pashtuns) sure as hell love you. Especially the last 2.
> 
> Yes, please stick to Farsi matters. The rest is obviously beyond your comprehension.



There aren't even Pashtuns in Iran, a 100.000 Afghan diaspora yes. So what? What about the millions of Europeans and Americans living in Saudi Arabia, fixing your tanks and fighter jets?

Listen you make it look as if Iran is the source of all your troubles. Classic 10 year old child's way of 'fixing' things: just blame them on others. Sure Arabs have been very strong, and have influenced the world like not many other people. Nobody denies that. Hell, a big part of Farsi and Turkish (as spoken in Turkey) is heavily influenced by Arabic, perhaps even dominated. But that's NOT the point.

The point is take a look at the middle east map. Iran is a big part of it, so is Turkey. How friggen dumb do you have to be to say: they can't have ANY say in this. That's bs and you know it. Now, if there was an actual Arab Union, like the EU, then you might have a point. Until then, go live on in your French banlieu slums.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> There aren't even Pashtuns in Iran, a 100.000 Afghan diaspora yes. So what? What about the millions of Europeans and Americans living in Saudi Arabia, fixing your tanks and fighter jets?
> 
> Listen you make it look as if Iran is the source of all your troubles. Classic 10 year old child's way of 'fixing' things: just blame them on others. Sure Arabs have been very strong, and have influenced the world like not many other people. Nobody denies that. Hell, a big part of Farsi and Turkish (as spoken in Turkey) is heavily influenced by Arabics, perhaps even dominated. But that's NOT the point.
> 
> The point is take a look at the middle east map. Iran is a big part of it, so is Turkey. How friggen dumb do you have to be to say: they can't have ANY say in this. That's bs and you know it. Now, if there was an actual Arab Union, like the EU, then you might have a point. Until then, go live on in your French banlieu slums.



Were we not talking about "cousins"? You were the one that started mentioning Arabs and Jews. I just wanted to remind you of your ties with your ONLY cousins (ALL stateless to make matters funnier) in the Kurds, Baluch and Pashtuns. Fair to say that you have killed many more of each other than Arabs and Jews have killed of each other throughout the entire history
Do you even realize how few Arabs have died in violence related with Jews? 6 times less than Iranians that were killed by Iraqis.

Besides over 50% of all modern Jews are Arab Jews from countries such as Yemen, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, Morocco etc. but what the hell would a deluded Farsi know about that? Jackshit. I thought so.

Farsi is basically half Arabic, your alphabet is Arabic outside of 4 letters and Turkish has more Arab foreign words than any other languages. Ottoman Turkish was basically Arabic. Sultan is an Arabic title too. Caliph too.

We are talking about conflicts in the Arab world. They have by large little or close to nothing to do with your beloved Arab Mullah's that rule you or Turkey. What has Bahrain and Yemen for instance to do with those countries again? Or Libya? Or Congo for that matter?

What don't you understand? Stop meddling in internal Arab matters when you Farsis are wanted and universally disliked by most Arabs mostly due to your regime and their actions since 1979.

There is already an Arab League (funny I see no "Iranian league" and there won't ever be such a thing to begin with  ) and the Arab League has already proposed to create a joint military force and the cooperation between Arab countries is increasingly all the time despite current hardships.

Genius, my family could probably buy your entire village. Don't even go there. You don't know who you are talking with, farsi. I am not a Farsi migrant who escaped from his hellhole.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Iraqi Shia terrorist militias and the incompetent regime has failed once again.
> If letting ISIS control 1/3 of the country, giving billions away to the stateless Kurds who hate them was not bad enough.
> 
> Izzat al-Douri was never killed as I wrote 1 month ago. It was likely a relative of his or a lookalike.
> 
> He just made a speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder that Iraq is a complete and utter mess and likely will remain as that as long as those terrorist Mullah asss-licking clowns are ruling.
> 
> There will be no peace before Iraq returns to the Arab fold and before Iraqi Sunni Arabs are treated as equals de facto and not just on paper.


I give the credit for two who really made Iraq a mess 

1- your regime

2- our clerics who afraid of sectarian war

both of you destroyed the country.


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> Hell, a big part of Farsi and Turkish (as spoken in Turkey) is heavily influenced by Arabic, perhaps even dominated.


In Ottoman Turkish yes, but not in the ''re-Turkified'' Turkish today. Arabic ''dominates'' Turkish just as French does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> There is already an Arab League (funny I see no "Iranian league  ) and the Arab League has already proposed to create a joint military force and the cooperation between Arab countries is increasingly all the time despite current hardships.


Arab who are for real man stop embarrassing your self what arab league listen your arab league is all about bunch of traitors corrupted looser I think you are another saudi fanatic I think I gave you more credit than you really deserve another parrot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> I give the credit for two who really made Iraq a mess
> 
> 1- your regime
> 
> 2- our clerics who afraid of sectarian war
> 
> both of you destroyed the country.



Yes, it was KSA that murdered Kurds before Saddam, it was KSA that killed your Royal family, it was KSA that killed the one that killed the Royal family 5 years after the coup in 1958, it was KSA that appointed Saddam, it was KSA that was killing Iraqis for decades, it was KSA that made Arabs in Iraq kill each other due to sect, it is KSA that created ISIS, it is KSA that leads ISIS (not local Iraqis as the reality is), it's KSA that invaded Iraq and not the other way around, it's KSA that was isolated by the world in the 1990's, it was KSA that was invaded by US, it is KSA that is full of "Sunni", "Shia" etc. militias that are killing each other, it is KSA that is killing minorities, it is KSA that rules 1/3 of Iraq etc.

It is KSA that have created the Kurds, it was KSA that gassed them etc.

It's KSA that has installed all of those corrupt and incompetent Shia clerical families, it's KSA that has created the Shia militias etc.

Nice story bro.

Everyone is at fault (Arabs, Turks, Americans, Brits, Iranians etc.) but God forbid that just MAYBE some of the problems were due to your own incompetence and problems. Just MAYBE.

I wonder why there are not 100's of Iraq's in the ME and Muslim world then. Strange.

I know Iraqis well as you already know and have ties to that country (unfortunately as it is nothing to be proud of right now) so I know all the excuses of every group in the country even told from the back.



xenon54 said:


> In Ottoman Turkish yes, but not in the ''re-Turkified'' Turkish today. Arabic ''dominates'' Turkish just as French does.



Ottoman Turkish was more Arabic than Turkish. The alphabet was Arabic too. The Ottomans were highly influenced by Arabic culture. This is undeniable. What came from Persia was actually mostly Arab culture.

But as I wrote even today most of the foreign words (despite Ataturks reforms) are of Arabic origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Prison Planet.com » Saudi Wahhabi Preacher Issues Fatwa Allowing Jihadis to Rape Syrian Women


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> I did provide source. And now Anbar provincal council is warning Ramadi may fall to ISIS if no reinforcements arrive. Sources are Arabic, if you can't read Arabic then not much I can do for you.


These shia hurt me more than the takfirees just let these cowards experience isis rule then they will bow in front of you for help.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Saudi Wahhabi Preacher Issues Fatwa Allowing Jihadis to Rape Syrian Women*


A Wahhabi religious cleric in Saudi Arabia, Muhammed al-Arifi, who is very influential in Jihadi circles, has recently issued a fatwa (religious edict) that permits all Jihadist militants in Syria to engage in short-lived marriages with Syrian women that each lasts for a few hours in order to satisfy their sexual desires and boost their determination in killing Syrians. He called the marriage as ‘intercourse marriage’. It requires that the Syrian female be at least 14 years old, widowed, or divorced.

Is this the Western-promoted “freedom and democracy” that Syrians want?

Prison Planet.com » Saudi Wahhabi Preacher Issues Fatwa Allowing Jihadis to Rape Syrian Women


----------



## monitor

* ISIS releases pictures of the clashes in Ramadi,Iraq  *


Iraqi Chaos


----------



## xenon54 out

Saif al-Arab said:


> Everyone is at fault (Arabs, Turks, Americans, Brits, Iranians etc.) but God forbid that just MAYBE some of the problems were due to your own incompetence and problems. Just MAYBE.


Also ignore the fact that overwhelming majority of Jihadists are locals...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Arab who are for real man stop embarrassing your self what arab league listen your arab league is all about bunch of traitors corrupted looser I think you are another saudi fanatic I think I gave you more credit than you really deserve another parrot.



While the Arab League is not the most effective body (due to various reasons) it speaks volume that it exists in this chaotic state and has done that for 70 years. Do you see any "Turkic League" or "Iranian League". No. This just shows how closely tied we are on most fronts. All while this past century was one of our worst in history.

You can choose to look at it from this angle but of course if you are a Shia fanatic in love with the Mullah's you will deny your heritage and embrace the anti-Arab rhetoric by those Mullah's as a person without any shame.

Do you even realize that the Arab League is home to 400 million people, dozens of minorities and is the size of Russia almost. That the land is connected from Morocco to Oman? Which people can say such a thing? No people at least not on such a big geographical area on 2 continents moreover.

You know what? This will only improve as our futures and present are tied whether we like it or not.

You also know very well that most of our rulers are un-elected and that they do hardly ever speak for the majority on many fronts and you also know that most Arabs, especially in the diaspora, have more than excellent ties regardless of nationality, sect, religion etc. Even non-Arabs on PDF (Pakistanis and many others) have written this and been surprised by this.

You are a Farsi Mullah fanatic so of course we won't agree politically but that does not mean that you are not an fellow Arab. You also know that I don't care about sect but I will say it as it its.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

2800 said:


> *Saudi Wahhabi Preacher Issues Fatwa Allowing Jihadis to Rape Syrian Women*
> 
> 
> A Wahhabi religious cleric in Saudi Arabia, Muhammed al-Arifi, who is very influential in Jihadi circles, has recently issued a fatwa (religious edict) that permits all Jihadist militants in Syria to engage in short-lived marriages with Syrian women that each lasts for a few hours in order to satisfy their sexual desires and boost their determination in killing Syrians. He called the marriage as ‘intercourse marriage’. It requires that the Syrian female be at least 14 years old, widowed, or divorced
> 
> Is this the Western-promoted “freedom and democracy” that Syrians want?
> 
> Prison Planet.com » Saudi Wahhabi Preacher Issues Fatwa Allowing Jihadis to Rape Syrian Women



a short time marriage not rapping though i don't think this kind of option is available in Islam. btw there may be many cleric but everyone fatwa is not necessary to take seriously.


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Also ignore the fact that overwhelming majority of Jihadists are locals...


yeah mister Erdogan fanboy sinan, indeed your country didn't let thousands (at least) jihadis enter in Syria / Iraq 
no you have no responsibility in the mess, what a joke


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> These shia hurt me more than the takfirees just let these cowards experience isis rule then they will bow in front of you for help.



Sectarian war won't stop ISIS advances, proper governance and military competence will. Most likely if sectarian war occurs ISIS will thrive off it and all of Iraq may be lost. Which means help will arrive to Syria. It would be bad situation for Shia Arabs and Iran will be surrounded. This is why your clerics don't want to make fatwas for fighting. I agree with Hasani that Iraq needs to be join the Arab world as it is an Arab country. The Iraqi government just seems like Iranian extension. Once the situation of government is solved then ISIS threat will be countered. And this has to happen quick. Otherwise situation will get more sectarian and we will have regional crisis.

You can't win a sectarian war. I wish that women and children from both sides can be separated and let the men fight it out.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> yeah mister Erdogan fanboy sinan, indeed your country didn't let thousands (at least) jihadis enter in Syria / Iraq
> no you have no responsibility in the mess, what a joke


I would discuss this with you if it wasnt as if i would talk against a wall.


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> I would discuss this with you if it wasnt as if i would talk against a wall.


better to avoid when you have nothing to say except your cheat propaganda from your master Erdogan


----------



## Saif al-Arab

monitor said:


> a short time marriage not rapping though i don't think this kind of option is available in Islam. btw there may be many cleric but everyone fatwa is not necessary to take seriously.



You do realize that this serial troll (he is Mohsenam and literally 20 (at least) other troll users) and that what he is posting is complete and utter nonsense? That there is no such as "Wahhabi" to begin with? That nobody calls himself that. That what you and others call "Wahhabi" is the Hanbali fiqh which is one of the 4 recognized madahib in Sunni Islam? That the curriculum of the Hanbali fiqh is used as the official religious curriculum by KSA and that it is freely accessible on the internet?

That only around 1/3 of Saudi Arabia's population are following the Hanbali fiqh, mainly in Najd?

That KSA is home to all Islamic sects natively unlike any other country? That we have large communities of Hanafi Sunnis, Shafi'is and Malikis depending on the region? In fact most Sunni Muslims belong to those 3 madahib in Sunni Islam and not the Hanbali madhab. 

You do realize that KSA is the 12th biggest country on the planet with many distinct historical regions/provinces with large geographical distances, with different dialects, cultures, traditions etc?

You do realize that 15-20% of our population are Shia's and that all of the 3 main Shia sects are found natively in our lands? Shia Twelver, Ismaili and Zaydi?

You do realize that no clerics in KSA are allowed to speak about politics other than the view of the state?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Sectarian war won't stop ISIS advances, proper governance and military competence will. Most likely if sectarian war occurs ISIS will thrive off it and all of Iraq may be lost. Which means help will arrive to Syria. It would be bad situation for Shia Arabs and Iran will be surrounded. This is why your clerics don't want to make fatwas for fighting. I agree with Hasani that Iraq needs to be join the Arab world as it is an Arab country. The Iraqi government just seems like Iranian extension. Once the situation of government is solved then ISIS threat will be countered. And this has to happen quick. Otherwise situation will get more sectarian and we will have regional crisis.


it was logic if:
- KSA and Turks were not major help to IS
- Iraq wanted to avoid sectarian war TO .... avoid sectarian war ... stop always put Iran in everything
Iraqis are Iraqis not Iranians 
- Iraqis are from big civilisation , and they are very very different than saudis. why it would mean something to "unite"? let's wish modern people than fanatics
- Iraqi government changed for good and lot of efforts has been made for justice


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> better to avoid when you have nothing to say except your cheat propaganda from your master Erdogan


Very rich coming from you just after a couple days where you kept quiet when i clarified some things for you.
Now better follow your own advise.


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> In Ottoman Turkish yes, but not in the ''re-Turkified'' Turkish today. Arabic ''dominates'' Turkish just as French does.





Saif al-Arab said:


> Were we not talking about "cousins"? You were the one that started mentioning Arabs and Jews. I just wanted to remind you of your ties with your ONLY cousins (ALL stateless to make matters funnier) in the Kurds, Baluch and Pashtuns. Fair to say that you have killed many more of each other than Arabs and Jews have killed of each other throughout the entire history
> Do you even realize how few Arabs have died in violence related with Jews? 6 times less than Iranians that were killed by Iraqis.
> 
> Besides over 50% of all modern Jews are Arab Jews from countries such as Yemen, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, Morocco etc. but what the hell would a deluded Farsi know about that? Jackshit. I thought so.
> 
> Farsi is basically half Arabic, your alphabet is Arabic outside of 4 letters and Turkish has more Arab foreign words than any other languages. Ottoman Turkish was basically Arabic. Sultan is an Arabic title too. Caliph too.
> 
> We are talking about conflicts in the Arab world. They have by large little or close to nothing to do with your beloved Arab Mullah's that rule you or Turkey. What has Bahrain and Yemen for instance to do with those countries again? Or Libya? Or Congo for that matter?
> 
> What don't you understand? Stop meddling in internal Arab matters when you Farsis are wanted and universally disliked by most Arabs mostly due to your regime and their actions since 1979.
> 
> There is already an Arab League (funny I see no "Iranian league" and there won't ever be such a thing to begin with  ) and the Arab League has already proposed to create a joint military force and the cooperation between Arab countries is increasingly all the time despite current hardships.
> 
> Genius, my family could probably buy your entire village. Don't even go there. You don't know who you are talking with, farsi. I am not a Farsi migrant who escaped from his hellhole.



Okay rich guy, sure. Banlieu 13 is calling.


Anyway, we all know why the Ottomans ruled you for 600 years. Sure, they were strong and Turks fight like hell, but if you Bedouins were the least bit 'unified', it would have been impossible. Haha a gay British drunk is a prime example of that. Lawrence of Arabia. Guy, the whole world sits on Arab heads. Two friggin Arabic TRIBES can't even be united. You guys don't think in terms of municipalities, governorates, countries or even UNIONS, you only think in terms of Last names and Clans. See. I don't frigging like name calling Arabs. It indeed DOES afflict our own culture as well, since you had many great contributions. WAHABBIS are the enemy. I wish to see a good people vs bloodthirsty people differentiation. Not Arab vs non-Arab. Or this vs that. No. PEACLOVING people vs delusional maniacs.


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Very rich coming from you just after a couple days where you kept quiet when i clarified some things for you.
> Now better follow your own advise.


ahahah it is not enough to say crap and lies to justify yourself
you never clarified anything except your same cheat propaganda of your lovely Erdogan


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> it was logic if:
> - KSA and Turks were not major help to IS
> - Iraq wanted to avoid sectarian war TO .... avoid sectarian war ... stop always put Iran in everything
> Iraqis are Iraqis not Iranians
> - Iraqis are from big civilisation , and they are very very different than saudis. why it would mean something to "unite"? let's wish modern people than fanatics
> - Iraqi government changed for good and lot of efforts has been made for justice



You are a uneducated Farsi and a Mullah fanboy that barely is able to speak English who falsely claims to be an Arab all while being anti-Arab 99,9% of the time. In other words you are a joke.

There is no evidence whatsoever of KSA and Turkey (governments) supporting ISIS. At most individuals who make up less than 0,001% of each country's population.

Iran and the Mullah's are the main problem in the ME and have been that since 1979. Everyone agrees with this outside of Mullah fanboys. You even have anti-Mullah Iranian users on PDF who admit that openly.

What is now Iraq and KSA are tied on all fronts and are brotherly people with great civilizations and extremely close ties on almost every front. Both countries have little to do with Iran and Farsis as well.

The current Iraqi regime is better than the previous ones but still largely incompetent and a main problem for Iraq along with dozens of other factors.

Stick to Farsi matters. We Arabs do not care what you Farsi trolls are blabbering about or your constant and obsessive meddling. Deal with your gigantic complexes elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> it was logic if:
> - KSA and Turks were not major help to IS
> - Iraq wanted to avoid sectarian war TO .... avoid sectarian war ... stop always put Iran in everything
> Iraqis are Iraqis not Iranians
> - Iraqis are from big civilisation , and they are very very different than saudis. why it would mean something to "unite"? let's wish modern people than fanatics
> - Iraqi government changed for good and lot of efforts has been made for justice



Take me out of picture, the Arab world doesn't want to hear opinions of Iranians or Iran. Nor want Iranians to speak on their behalf. Iran is completely rejected, so there's no point in trying to share your narrative because most people have had it.


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> In Ottoman Turkish yes, but not in the ''re-Turkified'' Turkish today. Arabic ''dominates'' Turkish just as French does.



Beautiful informative graph. Damn, didn't know that. I thought Arabic influence is far greater than 5%. Does this graph include Turkish pronunciation of Arabic words? Or is that included in Arabic section?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@IR-TR

What's that idiotic Farsi Kawli blabbering about?

You have been literarily enslaved by us culturally, religiously, linguistically after our humiliating military conquest and subsequent centuries of rule and even Arab migration that changed your shithole forever. This has been going on for almost 1500 years! 1500 years man!

Even your Shia Arab allies whose *** you love to kiss 24/7 say it openly.






You could not have made it up.

You inventing false history that I have already countered and which a quick Google search will dismiss completely is not my problem.

As I told you Arabs ruled most of the ME for over 1000 years, had the greatest empires (3 of the 11 largest empires in the world were ruled by Arabs, no people is close to that accomplishment in the top 20) and our cultural influence in the region and Muslim world is unprecedented. Everyone knows about this but of course a Farsi like you with complexes will never admit that.

Now return to your hellhole of a country whose people are poorer than the average Jamaican. You Farsis have no shame. It must be because you are high on heroin like 1 million of you countrymen are. The highest drug addiction on the planet. It shows on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> What's that idiotic Farsi Kawli blabbering about?
> 
> You have been literarily enslaved by us culturally, religiously, linguistically after our humiliating military conquest and subsequent centuries of rule and even Arab migration that changed your shithole forever.
> 
> Even your Shia Arab allies that your likes kiss in the *** 24/7 say it openly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could not have made it up.
> 
> You inventing false history that I have already countered and which a quick Google search will dismiss completely is not my problem.
> 
> As I told you Arabs ruled most of the ME for over 1000 years, had the greatest empires (3 of the 11 largest in the world were ruled by Arabs) and our cultural influence in the region and Muslim world is unprecedented. Everyone knows about this but of course a Farsi like you with complexes will never admit that.
> 
> Now return to your hellhole of a country whose people are poorer than the average Jamaican. You Farsis have no shame. It must be because you are high on heroin like 1 million of you countrymen are. The highest drug addiction on the planet. It shows on PDF.



Not drugs just extreme anti-Arab/Islam hatred. They have a desperate urge to restore Persian glory, I mean very desperate. The worst part of it all is when they come here speaking on behalf of Arabs, giving us revisionist history but also terribly stupid narrative that they protect Islam from Wahabis and resist US/Israel. That's the line they tow regarding their anti-Arab 'crusade' in the region. And it's pathetic when this narrative is directed at educated people who have no time for nonsense. They must thing everyone here is dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a uneducated Farsi and a Mullah fanboy that barely is able to speak English who falsely claims to be an Arab all while being anti-Arab 99,9% of the time. In other words you are a joke..


1/ i am not pro regime at all
2/ i am not anti Arab at all: being anti saudi regime and your saudi terrorists
doesn't mean the same than being anti arab
maybe your lie is convenient for you, but it is still a lie 

and by the way Iraqis are not Iranians . and they clearly don't want your mentality.


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> Beautiful informative graph. Damn, didn't know that. I thought Arabic influence is far greater than 5%. Does this graph include Turkish pronunciation of Arabic words? Or is that included in Arabic section?


No its the origin of words in vocabulary, @Saif al-Arab was right when he said that Ottoman Turkish was more Arabic than Turkic (around 45% Turkic, 50% Arabic and 5% Persian actually).
After the foundation of Republic Atatürk found the Turkish Language Association which has the job to translate Ottoman Turkish as well as to replace foreign words with Turkic ones, as a result todays Turkish vocabulary has around 90% Turkic words.

Turkish Language Association is still replacing foreign words, the future of Turkish language might look like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Not drugs just extreme anti-Arab/Islam hatred. They have a desperate urge to restore Persian glory, I mean very desperate. The worst part of it all is when they come here speaking on behalf of Arabs, giving us revisionist history but also terribly stupid narrative that they protect Islam from Wahabis and resist US/Israel. That's the line they tow regarding their anti-Arab 'crusade' in the region. And it's pathetic when this narrative is directed at educated people who have no time for nonsense. They must thing everyone here is dumb.



Their so-called glory is built largely on our great and ancient Semitic civilizations which every historian will tell you and which a quick Google search will confirm. Our pre-Islamic ancestors basically civilized them and then 1 millennium later what evolved into Arabs conquered them and influenced them on all fronts.

I wil make a detailed thread about this one day that I will always be able to link to in case of any future discussions with those clowns. Of course it will be fully sourced and the sources will be neutral not to be accused of bias.

Everyone knows that most of the problems in the ME started in 1979 due to the terrorist Mullah's and their expansionist policy, delusion, terrorism, meddling, especially in the Arab world etc. Everyone outside of Mullah fanboys know this already.



Hussein said:


> 1/ i am not pro regime at all
> 2/ i am not anti Arab at all: being anti saudi regime and your saudi terrorists
> doesn't mean the same than being anti arab
> maybe your lie is convenient for you, but it is still a lie
> 
> and by the way Iraqis are not Iranians . and they clearly don't want your mentality.



You like other Farsi trolls can go tell your fairytales to another public. Rest assured that Arabs want nothing to do with your likes and that you should stop claiming any ties to us as we want nothing to do with your likes or people by large. You already know this yourself.

What I wrote to you are the historical facts. Fellow Arabs, Semites, neighbors etc. with ties on every front cannot be compared to complete foreigners such as Farsis or Eskimos.

As I told you stop meddling in internal Arab affairs. Stick to your Farsi affairs. We all know what your likes are up to and your views so save me the nonsense.

To believe that I am discussing with a 40+ year old Farsi that moreever claims to have lived in France for over 15 years is astonishing. Who calls himself liberal and anti-Mullah.

Now no wonder that the actual Mullah supporters among the Farsis (vast majority) are brain-dead and ridiculed by every nationality here.

15-20% of all Farsi users have claimed kinship to the Arab world or even worse the family of Prophet Muhammad (saws) all while being extremely anti-Arab and trolls. This is beyond ridiculous and unacceptable. This makes it even more clear that they are our eternal enemies and before every Arab realizes this (regardless of sect and nationality) the better for their future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Common Brothers and sisters of Middle East.
What the hell is wrong with you people :-(
For god sake such beautiful countries destroying due to your hate for each other. 
I bet we Pakistanis and Indians dont hate each other on such epic levels as you Arabs-Persians and Shia-Sunnis despise each other.
Look where world is going and where Middle east is heading.
For god sake stop hating each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> What's that idiotic Farsi Kawli blabbering about?
> 
> You have been literarily enslaved by us culturally, religiously, linguistically after our humiliating military conquest and subsequent centuries of rule and even Arab migration that changed your shithole forever. This has been going on for almost 1500 years! 1500 years man!
> 
> Even your Shia Arab allies whose *** you love to kiss 24/7 say it openly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could not have made it up.
> 
> You inventing false history that I have already countered and which a quick Google search will dismiss completely is not my problem.
> 
> As I told you Arabs ruled most of the ME for over 1000 years, had the greatest empires (3 of the 11 largest empires in the world were ruled by Arabs, no people is close to that accomplishment in the top 20) and our cultural influence in the region and Muslim world is unprecedented. Everyone knows about this but of course a Farsi like you with complexes will never admit that.
> 
> Now return to your hellhole of a country whose people are poorer than the average Jamaican. You Farsis have no shame. It must be because you are high on heroin like 1 million of you countrymen are. The highest drug addiction on the planet. It shows on PDF.



Look back a few posts. I admitted Arabic influence in Iran and the rest of the Middle East. No point in denying it, it's FACT. Also a fact: Arabs are the most divided people in the world. Even little dog Israel has 3/4s of you in it's pocket. Only Saddam and Assad were left. One of those is gone, the other is on the way. Please refute this statement?


----------



## Aramagedon

Not an old article :


*Who is behind the Islamic State Project?*

In a bitter irony, until recently the rebels of the Islamic State, formerly known as the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) were heralded as Syria’s “opposition freedom fighters” committed to “restoring democracy” and unseating the secular government of Bashar al Assad.

And who was behind the jihadist insurgency in Syria?

Those who ordered the bombing campaign are those who are behind the Caliphate Project.

The Islamic State (IS) militia, which is currently the alleged target of a US-NATO bombing campaign under a “counter-terrorism” mandate, was and continues to be supported covertly by the United States and its allies.

In other words, the Islamic State (IS) is a creation of US intelligence with the support of Britain’s MI6, Israel’s Mossad and Saudi Arabia’s General Intelligence Presidency (GIP), Ri’āsat Al-Istikhbārāt Al-’Āmah ( رئاسة الاستخبارات العامة‎). Moreover, according to Israeli intelligence sources (Debka) NATO in liaison with the Turkish High Command has been involved in the recruitment of jihadist mercenaries from the outset of the Syrian crisis in March 2011.

In relation to the Syrian insurgency, the Islamic State fighters together with the Al Qaeda affiliated jihadist forces of the Al Nusrah Front are the foot soldiers of the Western military alliance. They are covertly supported by US-NATO-Israel. Their mandate is to wage a terrorist insurgency against the government of Bashar al-Assad. The atrocities committed by Islamic State fighters in Iraq are similar to those committed in Syria.

As a result of media disinformation, Western public opinion is unaware that the Islamic State terrorists have from the very outset been supported by the United States and its allies.

The killings of innocent civilians by the Islamic State terrorists in Iraq are used to create a pretext and a justification for US military intervention on humanitarian grounds. The bombing raids ordered by Obama, however, are not intended to eliminate the Islamic State, which constitutes a US “intelligence asset”. Quite the opposite, the US is targeting the civilian population as well as the Iraqi resistance movement.






The Role of Saudi Arabia and Qatar

Amply documented, US-NATO support to the Islamic State is channeled covertly through America’s staunchest allies: Qatar and Saudi Arabia. Acknowledged by the Western media, both Riyadh and Doha acting in liaison and on behalf of Washington have played (and continue to play) a central role in the financing the Islamic State (IS) as well as the recruitment, training and religious indoctrination of terrorist mercenary forces deployed in Syria.

According to London’s Daily Express “They [the Islamic State terrorists] had money and arms supplied by Qatar and Saudi Arabia.”






“The most important source of ISIS financing to date has been support coming out of the Gulf states, primarily Saudi Arabia but also Qatar, Kuwait and the United Arab Emirates,” (According to Dr. Günter Meyer, Director of the Center for Research into the Arabic World at University of Mainz, Germany, Deutsche Welle)

This money was channeled to ISIS terrorists fighting against government forces in Syria:

“Through allies such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar, the West [has] supported militant rebel groups which have since mutated into ISIS and other al‑Qaeda connected militias. ( Daily Telegraph, June 12, 2014)

According to Robert Fisk, the IS caliphate project “has been bankrolled by Saudi Arabia”:

…[M]eet Saudi Arabia’s latest monstrous contribution to world history: the Islamist Sunni caliphate of Iraq and the Levant, conquerors of Mosul and Tikrit – and Raqqa in Syria – and possibly Baghdad, and the ultimate humiliators of Bush and Obama.

From Aleppo in northern Syria almost to the Iraqi-Iranian border, the jihadists of Isis and sundry other groupuscules paid by the Saudi Wahhabis – and by Kuwaiti oligarchs – now rule thousands of square miles. (Robert Fisk, The Independent, June 12, 2014

In 2013, as part of its recruitment of terrorists, Saudi Arabia took the initiative of releasing prisoners on death row in Saudi jails.

A secret memo revealed that the prisoners were being “recruited” to join jihadist militia (including Al Nusrah and ISIS) to fight against government forces in Syria.

Saudi prison

The prisoners had reportedly been offered a deal — stay and be executed or fight against Assad in Syria. As part of the deal the prisoners were offered a “pardon and a monthly stipend for their families, who were allowed to stay in the Sunni Arab kingdom”.

Saudi officials apparently gave them a choice: decapitation or jihad? In total, inmates from Yemen, Palestine, Saudi Arabia, Sudan, Syria, Jordan, Somalia, Afghanistan, Egypt, Pakistan, Iraq, and Kuwait chose to go and fight in Syria.(See Global Research, September 11, 2013)

“Volte Face”: About Turn

On September 11, 2014, coinciding with the commemoration of 9/11, the King of Saudi Arabia together with the Monarchs of the Gulf States announced their unbending commitment to support Obama’s holy war against the Islamic State (IS), which has and continues to be funded by Qatari and Saudi money as part of a carefully engineered intelligence operation.





Secretary of State John F. Kerry, left, speaks with Joseph W. Westphal, the U.S. ambassador to Saudi Arabia, and Saudi Foreign Minister Prince Saud al-Faisal on his arrival at the King Abdulaziz International Airport in Jiddah, Saudi Arabia on Sept. 11, 2014. (Pool photo by Brendan Smialowski via Associated Press)

Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States which actively contributed to the financing of the Islamic State, not to mention the recruitment, training of terrorists on behalf of Washington, pledged their unbending support for Obama’s military campaign to “degrade and ultimately destroy” the Islamic State.

The statement of support contained in the communiqué, commits the “leading Arab states to working with the U.S. to cut off the flow of foreign fighters and funds to the Islamic State.” It also confirms that members discussed “a strategy to destroy the ISIL wherever it is, including in both Iraq and Syria.”


----------



## IR-TR

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Common Brothers and sisters of Middle East.
> What the hell is wrong with you people :-(
> For god sake such beautiful countries destroying due to your hate for each other.
> I bet we Pakistanis and Indians dont hate each other on such epic levels as you Arabs-Persians and Shia-Sunnis despise each other.
> Look where world is going and where Middle east is heading.
> For god sake stop hating each other.



Sadly that becomes difficult when a large group of people say you're apostates and should all die.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Their so-called glory is built largely on our great and ancient Semitic civilizations which every historian will tell you and which a quick Google search will confirm. Our pre-Islamic ancestors basically civilized them and then 1 millennium later what evolved into Arabs conquered them and influenced them on all fronts.
> 
> I wil make a detailed thread about this one day that I will always be able to link to in case of any future discussions with those clowns. Of course it will be fully sourced and the sources will be neutral not to be accused of bias.
> 
> Everyone knows that most of the problems in the ME started in 1979 due to the terrorist Mullah's and their expansionist policy, delusion, terrorism, meddling, especially in the Arab world etc. Everyone outside of Mullah fanboys know this already.
> 
> 
> 
> You like other Farsi trolls can go tell your fairytales to another public. Rest assured that Arabs want nothing to do with your likes and that you should stop claiming any ties to us as we want nothing to do with your likes or people by large. You already know this yourself.
> 
> What I wrote to you are the historical facts. Fellow Arabs, Semites, neighbors etc. with ties on every front cannot be compared to complete foreigners such as Farsis or Eskimos.
> 
> As I told you stop meddling in internal Arab affairs. Stick to your Farsi affairs. We all know what your likes are up to and your views so save me the nonsense.
> 
> To believe that I am discussing with a 40+ year old Farsi that moreever claims to have lived in France for over 15 years is astonishing. Who calls himself liberal and anti-Mullah.
> 
> Now no wonder that the actual Mullah supporters among the Farsis (vast majority) are brain-dead and ridiculed by every nationality here.
> 
> 15-20% of all Farsi users have claimed kinship to the Arab world or even worse the family of Prophet Muhammad (saws) all while being extremely anti-Arab and trolls. This is beyond ridiculous and unacceptable. This makes it even more clear that they are our eternal enemies and before every Arab realizes this (regardless of sect and nationality) the better for their future.



Oh reallllly? Is that why Baghdad is a Persian word? Listen, I understand you have an inferiority complex and all, but we shouldn't revise history.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Common Brothers and sisters of Middle East.
> What the hell is wrong with you people :-(
> For god sake such beautiful countries destroying due to your hate for each other.
> I bet we Pakistanis and Indians dont hate each other on such epic levels as you Arabs-Persians and Shia-Sunnis despise each other.
> Look where world is going and where Middle east is heading.
> For god sake stop hating each other.



There can be no peace with the demonic Farsi fake wannabe Arab Mullah regime (most of those clowns and terrorists that rule Iran shamefully claim descent from our beloved Prophet Muhammad (saws)) and their supporters as they are spreading terror in the Arab world, meddling and as their goal is to achieve hegemony in the Arab world and spread as much misery as possible due to Arabs conquering them almost 1400 years ago and changing their religion, culture and language and destroying their occupation of ancient Semitic lands in Mesopotamia, Levant and the Arabian Peninsula.

Look how they treat their own Iranian Arabs. Look at their comments on PDF and elsewhere. As I told you they have extreme complexes and a 1400 year old grudge that they will never be able to revenge but they try nevertheless.

They are some of the most deluded people on the planet (most PDF users that are not Arabs will testament to this too and have done so 1000's of times) and have perfected lying (taqiyya).

As you can see even those of them that claim to be anti-Mullah and "liberal" are exact carbon copies of their brain-dead Mullah terrorist supporters.

We want nothing to do with them.

Besides according to the UN Iran is part of South Asia. Can you guys not move Iran to the east so we don't have to even look at them?

But anyway I am fully convinced that God will punish them with devastating earthquakes in the not so distant future if they continue their terrorism.



IR-TR said:


> Sadly that becomes difficult when a large group of people say you're apostates and should all die.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh reallllly? Is that why Baghdad is a Persian word? Listen, I understand you have an inferiority complex and all, but we shouldn't revise history.



LOL. Baghdad is not of Persian origin and 10.000's of towns in Iran are of Arab origin and maybe 2 or 3 towns in the Arab world are of Persian origin. You are a good joker Kawli. I give you that.

Your entire language and alphabet is Arabic almost. Don't make me laugh you poor little farsi refugee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> No its the origin of words in vocabulary, @Saif al-Arab was right when he said that Ottoman Turkish was more Arabic than Turkic (around 45% Turkic, 50% Arabic and 5% Persian actually).
> After the foundation of Republic Atatürk found the Turkish Language Association which has the job to translate Ottoman Turkish as well as to replace foreign words with Turkic ones, as a result todays Turkish vocabulary has around 90% Turkic words.
> 
> Turkish Language Association is still replacing foreign words, the future of Turkish language might look like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 221539



Haha very nice, I wanted to PM you, but that option doesn't exist on this forum apparently, I didn't want to take it too much off topic. I looked up the Wiki page immediately after you posted it. DAMN funny. I use a couple of those old Arab words and had instances of Turkish friends saying huh? I always learnt muscle is Adele. I know it's Kas also, but apparently adele is from old Arabic. Guess my mom is old school. Same for elbise and giysi. Elbise being used more for female dresses, and I used to know it as clothes in general. Funny.

Part of it is sad as well honestly. I understand you'd like to go from 55% arabic to about 5-10, but if you keep replacing words, the language keeps evolving. Making many words obsolete every passing year. Soon little Turkish kids won't speak the same language as 20 year olds. Exaggeration of course, but there is truth to it.



Falcon29 said:


> Not drugs just extreme anti-Arab/Islam hatred. They have a desperate urge to restore Persian glory, I mean very desperate. The worst part of it all is when they come here speaking on behalf of Arabs, giving us revisionist history but also terribly stupid narrative that they protect Islam from Wahabis and resist US/Israel. That's the line they tow regarding their anti-Arab 'crusade' in the region. And it's pathetic when this narrative is directed at educated people who have no time for nonsense. They must thing everyone here is dumb.



Ah there it issss. Iranians aren't muslim. They're secretly still Zoroastrians, sun worshippers. You make me sick. You keep hitting your head to the ground 5 times a day paper boy.



Saif al-Arab said:


> There can be no peace with the demonic Farsi fake wannabe Arab Mullah regime (most of those clowns and terrorists that rule Iran shamefully claim descent from our beloved Prophet Muhammad (saws)) and their supporters as they are spreading terror in the Arab world, meddling and as their goal is to achieve hegemony in the Arab world and spread as much misery as possible due to Arabs conquering them almost 1500 years ago and changing their religion, culture and language and destroying their occupation of ancient Semitic lands in Mesopotamia, Levant and the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> Look how they treat their own Iranian Arabs. Look at their comments on PDF and elsewhere. As I told you they have extreme complexes and a 1400 year old grudge that they will never be able to revenge but they try nevertheless.
> 
> They are some of the most deluded people on the planet (most PDF users that are not Arabs will testament to this too and have done so 1000's of times) and have perfected lying (taqiyya).
> 
> As you can see even those of them that claim to be anti-Mullah and "liberal" are exact carbon copies of their brain-dead Mullah terrorist supporters.
> 
> We want nothing to do with them.
> 
> Besides according to the UN Iran is part of South Asia. Can you guys not move Iran to the east so we don't have to even look at them?
> 
> But anyway I am fully convinced that God will punish them with devastating earthquakes in the not so distant future if they continue their terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Baghdad is not of Persian origin and 10.000's of towns in Iran are of Arab origin and maybe 2 or 3 towns in the Arab world are of Persian origin. You are a good joker Kawli. I give you that.
> 
> Your entire language and alphabet is Arabic almost. Don't make me laugh you poor little farsi refugee.



Okay the insults reach too high levels for me to keep going. Well that's sad, as fora like these could actually be more about sharing cultures and thoughts. Insults like these are only meant to hurt and add nothing positive. So that's about it for me in this thread. And indeed, Persia was the biggest civilazation in the region before your came. Sadly we fought with Istanbul too many times back then, and were vulnerable to your attacks. 

Baghdad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

*City name[edit]*
The name Baghdad is pre-Islamic and its origins are under some dispute. The site where the city of Baghdad came to stand has been populated for millennia and by the 8th century AD several Aramaic Christian villages had developed there, one of which was called _Baghdad_, the name which would come to be used for the Abbasid metropolis.[8]

The name has been used as _Baghdadu_ on Assyrian cuneiform and Babylonian records going back to at least 2000 BC.[9][10] An inscription by Nebuchadnezzar (600 BC) describes how he rebuilt the old Babylonian town of _Bagh-dadu_.[11] There used to be another Babylonian settlement called Baghdad, in upper Mesopotamia, near the ancient city of Edessa. The name has not been attested outside of Mesopotamia.[8]

Even though the name has been attested in pre-Persian times, a Persian origin has been accepted by most scholars. It has been proposed that the name is a Middle Persian[12][13][14][15][16][17][18] compound of _Bag_"god" and _dād_ "given", translating to "God-given" or "God's gift", from which comes Modern Persian _Baɣdād_. This in turn can be traced to Old Persian.[19] Another proposal is the Persian compound _bāğ_ "garden" and_dād_ "fair", translating to "The fair garden".[20][21] However, a Persian explanation remains somewhat problematic, given that the name was used long before the Persians arrived in Mesopotamia.[22]

When the Abbasid caliph, al-Mansur, founded a completely new city for his capital, he chose the name Madinat al-Salaam or _City of Peace_. This was the official name on coins, weights, and other official usage, although the common people continued to use the old name.[20][21] By the 11th century, "Baghdad" became almost the exclusive name for the world-renowned metrop


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> Haha very nice, I wanted to PM you, but that option doesn't exist on this forum apparently, I didn't want to take it too much off topic. I looked up the Wiki page immediately after you posted it. DAMN funny. I use a couple of those old Arab words and had instances of Turkish friends saying huh? I always learnt muscle is Adele. I know it's Kas also, but apparently adele is from old Arabic. Guess my mom is old school. Same for elbise and giysi. Elbise being used more for female dresses, and I used to know it as clothes in general. Funny.
> 
> Part of it is sad as well honestly. I understand you'd like to go from 55% arabic to about 5-10, but if you keep replacing words, the language keeps evolving. Making many words obsolete every passing year. Soon little Turkish kids won't speak the same language as 20 year olds. Exaggeration of course, but there is truth to it.


Its about keeping the integrity of the language, in todays globalized world you see a lot English words in lets say German vocabulary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> Its about keeping the integrity of the language, in todays globalized world you see a lot English words in lets say German vocabulary.



True, and that could be acceptable. Things like Google. To google is actually a verb in Dutch now, accepted into the dictionary. Turkish should be a mix of languages of the region, of Anatolia and it's surroundings. Going back all the way to Oguzlar for every word might be a bit too much. That way we've erased a good 600 years of our history. Honestly, the Oghuz rule wasn't even that long. What I'm trying to say, sure Turkish roots and words are good. But they've ruled for about 200 years. The Anatolians ruled for more than 600 years after that. So why not try to balance both. Hell whatever, might just need to have a new dictionary every other year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@IR-TR

You are a bigger joke than I thought. Not only do you have no clue about history or the countries that you claim ties with (as demonstrated in this thread) but your only main argument left is that "hey Baghdad's name is Persian".

Which when one looks at your link is just a theory (one out of many) and nothing definite to make the fail even greater.

In more likeliness, as your link even says, the name derives from Assyrian. An Semitic language.

An Farsi whose language is half Arabic (LOL), whose alphabet is Arabic outside of 4 added characters, who lives in a country that literarily has 1000's upon 1000's of names of cities that are PURELY Arabic is barking about Baghdad maybe being of Persian origin (the name).

The same people and country who were completely conquered by Arabs, ruled by them for centuries, whose religion were adopted by them, who influenced them culturally, who settled in the thousands and married locals for centuries etc.

Let alone in pre-Islamic times in regard to other Semitic peoples other than Arabs influencing Farsis and what is now Iran greatly.

The best facepalm gif would not even due justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> In the real world certain Mullah's that rule a certain failed, poor and isolated country since 1979 whose land and people were heavily influenced (one could argue even civilized) by our ancient pre-Islamic Semitic forefathers and later conquered by other Semitic peoples who were known as Arabs approximately 1 millennium later, are on a crusade to "avenge" all of that which cannot be avenged, by spreading terror all over the Arab world.
> 
> They too support proxy terrorist groups in various Arab states (so far 4), establish terrorist groups, brainwash the locals with Wilayat al-Faqih poison and kufr (nothing to do with Islam), prevent progress in those countries, divide people, try to kill every Shia as non-Shia opposition that speaks out against them like in Lebanon and Iraq, are hellbent on gaining hegemony etc.
> 
> All of that above and much, much more is also supported by the resident Farsi clowns on PDF.
> 
> This is why they are our eternal enemies and this is why we will root them out completely of the Arab world and deal with their proxies and them if they dare to walk on Arab land.
> 
> Just like dead Farsi scum terrorists are returning in body bags from Syria, Lebanon and Iraq on a weekly basis and will continue to arrive as long as they are doing what they are doing.



Prevent progress? SAUDI ARABIA HAS PROGRESS? Oh yeah, by the way. Who makes ISIS and Al Qaida? I know you support them, but isn't it the Iranians that created ISIS and Al Qaida? Or is it Saudi scum who give them money. Heck I'm done, but calling Islam in it's 7th century form 'progress' is the most stupid thing I've heard. If ANYONE has enabled Islam to PROGRESS it was the Turks. The Anatolians/Ottomans. Without them, a large part of the Islamic world would still be stuck in the 7th century, like Saudi Arabia is.


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> That way we've erased a good 600 years of our history.


Nothing erased, the Hybrid Ottoman language was the language of literature, spoken Turkish still didnt have that much Arabic words.
And all those documents and scripts written in Ottoman language are either already translated or can easily be translated since there are enough historians who are able to read and write Ottoman Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> You are a bigger joke than I thought. Not only do you have no clue about history or the countries that you claim ties with (as demonstrated in this thread) but your only main argument left is that "hey Baghdad's name is Persian".
> 
> Which when one looks at your link is just a theory (one out of moneY) and nothing definite to make the fail even greater.
> 
> An Farsi whose language is half Arabic (LOL), whose alphabet is Arabic outside of 4 added characters, who lives in a country that literarily has 1000's upon 1000's of names of cities that are PURELY Arabic is barking about Baghdad maybe being of Persian origin (the name).
> 
> The same people and country who were completely conquered by Arabs, ruled by them for centuries, whose religion were adopted by them, who influenced them culturally, who settled in the thousands and married locals for centuries etc.
> 
> Let alone in pre-Islamic times in regard to other Semitic peoples other than Arabs influencing Farsis and what is now Iran greatly.
> 
> The best facepalm gif would not even due justice.



You are really a handful. You're making this thread into 'Arabs used to expand 1400 years ago'. WELL DUH. Otherwise Islam would be a handful of tribes in the desert. So we get that, and I'm not arguing with that. The ACTUAL conversation was about Iran not being allowed to meddle into 'internal Arab' affairs. Guess what, Iran shares borders with the Arab world, and has every right to defend itself. So that's what is happening. If Arabia was 10.000 km away, Iran wouldn't ever meddle. Guess who does? The US, from the Americas. Couple thousand km away, and sticking it's nose into every single muslim affair. Why aren't you saying anything about that?

And claim ties with some country? My mother is Turkish. Why would I lie. Are you really that hot in your dress? Can't think straight? People intermarry. That is non-bedouin people.



xenon54 said:


> Nothing erased, the Hybrid Ottoman language was the language of literature, spoken Turkish still didnt have that much Arabic words.
> And all those documents and scripts written in Ottoman language are either already translated or can easily be translated since there are enough historians who are able to read and write Ottoman Turkish.



Good. I meant words like those on the wiki list, elbise etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> Prevent progress? SAUDI ARABIA HAS PROGRESS? Oh yeah, by the way. Who makes ISIS and Al Qaida? I know you support them, but isn't it the Iranians that created ISIS and Al Qaida? Or is it Saudi scum who give them money. Heck I'm done, but calling Islam in it's 7th century form 'progress' is the most stupid thing I've heard. If ANYONE has enabled Islam to PROGRESS it was the Turks. The Anatolians/Ottomans. Without them, a large part of the Islamic world would still be stuck in the 7th century, like Saudi Arabia is.



You are really dumber than I thought Farsi Gypsy. You have zero historical knowledge as demonstrated several times already in this thread.

Who mentioned anything about KSA? But as I showed you then KSA is number 34 on the Human Development Index while Iran is 75 on that same links. Sri Lanka is more developed than you guys. Please don't embarrass yourself and make such comparisons.

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Another historical lie. ISIS was created by an Jordanian of Palestinian origin in Iraq and the entire ISIS leadership is Iraqi. Al-Qaeda was created by OBL who was half Yemeni and half Syrian.

In any case Iran is the main sponsor of terrorism.

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nice joke.

The Golden Age of Islam took place under Arabs and the main people behind that were Arabs. It took place between 750-1258 until the Mongols ransacked the ME and took it a few centuries back in time.

It were Arab cities and cities ruled by Arabs that were the greatest cities in the world at that time (also the biggest even) and the vast majority of the progress (scientific especially) was made under that period.

Cities such as Baghdad, Damascus, Córdoba, Sana'a etc.

Islamic Golden Age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You are not only a dumb troll but also uneducated.

Don't waste my time Farsi and worry about your 50 million impoverished and culturally, religiously, linguistically conquered Farsis (by Arabs and ancient Semitic peoples9 that are poorer on average than the average Jamaican, my refugee clown.

List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

IR-TR said:


> Prevent progress? SAUDI ARABIA HAS PROGRESS? Oh yeah, by the way. Who makes ISIS and Al Qaida? I know you support them, but isn't it the Iranians that created ISIS and Al Qaida? Or is it Saudi scum who give them money. Heck I'm done, but calling Islam in it's 7th century form 'progress' is the most stupid thing I've heard. If ANYONE has enabled Islam to PROGRESS it was the Turks. The Anatolians/Ottomans. Without them, a large part of the Islamic world would still be stuck in the 7th century, like Saudi Arabia is.


not really. 
just an exemple
Averroes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and so and so


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are really dumber than I thought Farsi Gypsy. You have zero historical knowledge as demonstrated several times already in this thread.
> 
> Who mentioned anything about KSA? But as I showed you then KSA is number 34 on the Human Development Index while Iran is 75 on that same links. Sri Lanka is more developed than you guys. Please don't embarrass yourself and make such comparisons.
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Another historical lie. ISIS was created by an Jordanian of Palestinian origin in Iraq and the entire ISIS leadership is Iraqi. Al-Qaeda was created by OBL who was half Yemeni and half Syrian.
> 
> In any case Iran is the main sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Nice joke.
> 
> The Golden Age of Islam took place under Arabs and the main people behind that were Arabs. It took place between 750-1258 until the Mongols ransacked the ME and took it a few centuries back in time.
> 
> It were Arab cities and cities ruled by Arabs that were the greatest cities in the world at that time (also the biggest even) and the vast majority of the progress (scientific especially) was made under that period.
> 
> Cities such as Baghdad, Damascus, Córdoba, Sana'a etc.
> 
> Islamic Golden Age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You are not only a dumb troll but also uneducated.
> 
> Don't waste my time Farsi and worry about your 50 million impoverished and culturally, religiously, linguistically conquered Farsis (by Arabs and ancient Semitic peoples9 that are poorer on average than the average Jamaican, my refugee clown.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Listen. Iran is under sanctions for over 30 years. Saudi isn't. Iran produces almost 1.5 million cars. How many does Saudia procude?

PS: F this BS. Starting to become a childish race-war. I'm outta here mofo's.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> Listen. Iran is under sanctions for over 30 years. Saudi isn't. Iran produces almost 1.5 million cars. How many does Saudia procude?



You are truly a troll. Whenever I deal with you and embarrass you for all to see you write idiotic one-liners that have nothing to do with the topic at hand and which shows absolutely nothing.

Such as "hey Baghdad's name is Persian" (which it is not in reality anyway as even your link showed, lol) to "how many cars does KSA produce". Forgetting that 1000's of Iranian cities have a name that originates from Arabic, that your language is basically half Arabic, that your alphabet is Arabic that we influenced you many times more than the other way around etc.

Listen your Iranian "cars" (I would call them death traps and cans) are ridiculed all over the region. You produce those cans because you are a piss poor country and sanctioned. Local car production is profitable for you because you have a huge market (many people) who are poor and who cannot afford real cars.

On the other hand KSA is one of the richest societies and a simple google search will tell you that people in KSA own the best cars that money can offer by average.

And yes, KSA has produced locally made cars such as Ghazal but it was not economically foreseeable and we won't ever be able to compete with China but neither will you.

Besides KSA will also be home to car production lines of actual cars. Not cans, lol but that is due to other reasons more than a future big car industry.

Stop quoting me you illiterate Farsi refugee clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Hussein said:


> not really.
> just an exemple
> Averroes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> and so and so



And the only reason the Turks were open to progress was their history and their close proximity to Europe. So yes, Turks have always been progressive (at the very least relatively). Otherwise Turkey would have been Saudi Arabia today. And Turkey's progressiveness is also extremely visible. I don't mean all those silly apartment towers in Istanbul, I mean the millions upon millions of European and Russian tourists visiting Turkey every year. They see how Islam CAN BE. Nice balance to all the 'islam' the world sees in the news every day, cutting off heads. So I stand by my statement that Turkey has progressed Islam more than anybody else. A few buildings don't mean d!ck, Saudia has buildings. But a democracy with freedom of speech and different parties DOES prove that it can coexist. Regardless of that idiot Erdogan. i



Saif al-Arab said:


> You are truly a troll. Whenever I deal with you and embarrass you for all to see you write idiotic one-liners that have nothing to do with the topic at hand and which shows absolutely nothing.
> 
> Such as "hey Baghdad's name is Persian" (which it is not in reality anyway as even your link showed, lol) to "how many cars does KSA produce". Forgetting that 1000's of Iranian cities have a name that originates from Arabic, that your language is basically half Arabic, that your alphabet is Arabic that we influenced you many times more than the other way around etc.
> 
> Listen your Iranian "cars" (I would call them death traps and cans) are ridiculed all over the region. You produce those cans because you are a piss poor country and sanctioned. Local car production is profitable for you because you have a huge market (many people) who are poor and who cannot afford real cars.
> 
> On the other hand KSA is one of the richest societies and a simple google search will tell you that people in KSA own the best cars that money can offer by average.
> 
> And yes, KSA has produced locally made cars such as Ghazal but it was not economically foreseeable and we won't ever be able to compete with China but neither will you.
> 
> Besides KSA will also be home to car production lines of actual cars. Not cans, lol but that is due to other reasons more than a future big car industry.
> 
> Stop quoting me you illiterate Farsi refugee clown.



Okay bro, whatever you say. And yes, please, keep going on about how great you were 1500 years ago.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> And the only reason the Turks were open to progress was their history and their close proximity to Europe. So yes, Turks have always been progressive (at the very least relatively). Otherwise Turkey would have been Saudi Arabia today. And Turkey's progressiveness is also extremely visible. I don't mean all those silly apartment towers in Istanbul, I mean the millions upon millions of European and Russian tourists visiting Turkey every year. They see how Islam CAN BE. Nice balance to all the 'islam' the world sees in the news every day, cutting off heads. So I stand by my statement that Turkey has progressed Islam more than anybody else. A few buildings don't mean d!ck, Saudia has buildings. But a democracy with freedom of speech and different parties DOES prove that it can coexist. Regardless of that idiot Erdogan. i



The Ottomans were not famous for their scientific progress. The Islam Golden Age happened in Arab lands, under Arab rule and mainly by Arabs and Tajiks. That's a fact whether you like it or not.

Islamic Golden Age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Ottomans first became relevant in the wider ME in the 1500's.

Turkey is different than most other majority Muslim states in the ME because of Ataturk. Before that there was no difference between the average ME country.

Secondly you are a Farsi. Your country is ruled by Islamic terrorist fanatics who until recently stoned people to death. Who hang people by cranes for minutes. At least use a sword like KSA does and make it over with within 1 or 2 seconds at most. You execute more people than anyone else by far in the ME and have more people imprisoned than anywhere else too.

KSA is a 1000 times more developed, richer and modern country than your impoverished Mullahstan. A few idiotic laws or not.

Otherwise KSA would not be home to 200.000 Westerners, 10 million foreigners from all continents etc. who are almost dying to work and live in KSA and the wider GCC.

Illierate Farsi Kawli refuge. Go live in your "wonderful" Mullahstan that you or your father escaped from. Along with that fake wannabe Arab Hussein based in France that also escaped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

bagh dad = باغ داد bagh : garden, heavn, dad : God, baghdad = heaven of God

Iraq = ایرانک = smaller Iran

گزارشی درباره نام های ایرانی بصره و بغداد


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Ottomans were not famous for their scientific progress. The Islam Golden Age happened in Arab lands, under Arab rule and mainly by Arabs and Tajiks. That's a fact whether you like it or not.
> 
> The Ottomans first became relevant in the wider ME in the 1500's.
> 
> Turkey is different than most other majority Muslim states in the ME because of Ataturk. Before that there was no difference between the average ME country.
> 
> Secondly you are a Farsi. Your country is ruled by Islamic terrorist fanatics who until recently stoned people to death. Who hang people by cranes for minutes. At least use a sword like KSA does and make it over with within 1 or 2 seconds at most.
> 
> KSA is a 1000 times more developed and modern country than your impoverished Mullahstan. A few idiotic laws or not.
> 
> Otherwise KSA would not be home to 200.000 Westerners, 10 million foreigners from all continents etc.
> 
> Illierate Farsi Kawli refuge. Go live in your "wonderful" Mullahstan that you or your father escaped from. Along with that fake wannabe Arab Hussein based in France that also escaped.



Turkey WAS different from the rest of the Arab world. First, it RULED THEM. Not the other way around. Second, Anatolians are a million years ahead of Arabs, pre-islam or post-islam. Even without Ataturk,you can't friggen say the Ottomans were the same as Arabs. Even eastern Anatolian people were lightyears ahead of the stone age desert dwellers in Arabia.
Saudi beheads people daily. Iran doesn't.
KSA developed? Yeah with 400 billion a year in oil money. They've managed to build some towers. They still can't SERVICE their own tanks and fighter jets, which is why there are so many EXPATS. Turkey PRODUCES fighter jets, well knock down kits or whatever. But still put together, tested and FLOWN by Turks. You buy from the US a to z. And need them to service those products. Expats HATE Saudi Arabia, but when over-rich Saudis pay them 20.000 a month, hell, they close their nose and stay there.


----------



## Zhukov

Saif al-Arab said:


> There can be no peace with the demonic Farsi fake wannabe Arab Mullah regime (most of those clowns and terrorists that rule Iran shamefully claim descent from our beloved Prophet Muhammad (saws)) and their supporters as they are spreading terror in the Arab world, meddling and as their goal is to achieve hegemony in the Arab world and spread as much misery as possible due to Arabs conquering them almost 1400 years ago and changing their religion, culture and language and destroying their occupation of ancient Semitic lands in Mesopotamia, Levant and the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> Look how they treat their own Iranian Arabs. Look at their comments on PDF and elsewhere. As I told you they have extreme complexes and a 1400 year old grudge that they will never be able to revenge but they try nevertheless.
> 
> They are some of the most deluded people on the planet (most PDF users that are not Arabs will testament to this too and have done so 1000's of times) and have perfected lying (taqiyya).
> 
> As you can see even those of them that claim to be anti-Mullah and "liberal" are exact carbon copies of their brain-dead Mullah terrorist supporters.
> 
> We want nothing to do with them.
> 
> Besides according to the UN Iran is part of South Asia. Can you guys not move Iran to the east so we don't have to even look at them?
> 
> But anyway I am fully convinced that God will punish them with devastating earthquakes in the not so distant future if they continue their terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Baghdad is not of Persian origin and 10.000's of towns in Iran are of Arab origin and maybe 2 or 3 towns in the Arab world are of Persian origin. You are a good joker Kawli. I give you that.
> 
> Your entire language and alphabet is Arabic almost. Don't make me laugh you poor little farsi refugee.


Look at your hatred toward Iranis :-(
Look at how you simply imagine these persians hold grudge and are not Muslims. Look at how you are saying ARABS CONQUERED persians instead of saying Islam spread in Persian freeing persians by defeating Tyrants. What do you expect from these persians when you will through such utter disrespect and abuse in their face?
Thats what i actually meant and makes me sad. Hatered have no cure. Persians call you arabs as terrorists and you call them same.
At the end you people will destroy each other because you hate eachother so much and thats what so painfull. :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> The name has been used as _Baghdadu_ on Assyrian cuneiform and Babylonian records going back to at least 2000 BC.[9][10] An inscription by Nebuchadnezzar(600 BC) describes how he rebuilt the old Babylonian town of _Bagh-dadu_.[11] There used to be another Babylonian settlement called Baghdad, in upper Mesopotamia, near the ancient city of Edessa. The name has not been attested outside of Mesopotamia.[8]
> 
> Baghdad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ancient Semitic civilizaitons predating anything called Farsi by millenniums. Yes, it's Farsi. Not that it matters because 1000's of names in Iran are of Arabic origin, Farsi language is half Arabic, is using the Arab alphabet etc. On the other hand 2-5 cities in the Arab world might have an Farsi name. Mostly in Iraq.
> 
> WOW.



Why don't you quote the rest? MOST SCHOLARS AGREE it's Farsi. Doesn't fit your agenda huh. Anyway, outta here.



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Look at your hatred toward Iranis :-(
> Look at how you simply imagine these persians hold grudge and are not Muslims. Look at how you are saying ARABS CONQUERED persians instead of saying Islam spread in Persian freeing persians by defeating Tyrants. What do you expect from these persians when you will through such utter disrespect and abuse in their face?
> Thats what i actually meant and makes me sad. Hatered have no cure. Persians call you arabs as terrorists and you call them same.
> At the end you people will destroy each other because you hate eachother so much and thats what so painfull. :-(



Unless Arabs become enlightened, this BS will go on forever. Inferiority complex and money don't go hand in hand. I'd love for Rouhani and Salman sit together and fix it all. But with people like these, it's extremely unlikely.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> What's that idiotic Farsi Kawli blabbering about?


No, doubt you are very civilian!!! but what we would get from saudi fan boy more than been kawli.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> No, doubt you are very civilian!!! but what we would get from saudi fan boy more than been kawli.



Those are his people. They are related. Look similar too. Let's just say it how it is.

In any case the farsi refugee clown was schooled in this debate and ridiculed. Nothing to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Illierate Farsi Kawli refuge. Go live in your "wonderful" Mullahstan that you or your father escaped from. Along with that fake wannabe Arab Hussein based in France that also escaped.


i escaped like you LOL


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> i escaped like you LOL



I am currently based in Denmark due to studies which I will complete this summer. Before that France. That's due to the nature of my father's work. I have lived on 3 different continents throughout my life.

I have not escaped anywhere contrary to you and that illiterate refugee clown.

Not only that I have relatives that live in Europe and ancestral ties to Europe. I consider Europe as much as a homeland as I do with KSA and the Arab world as a whole. I am of mixed origins.

On the other hand it is very funny to see a so-called person of Arab origin who cannot write Arabic and who is anti-Arab like most other Farsi clowns here on PDF. Who claims to be liberal and anti-Mullah but whose opinions are almost identical to those of the brain-dead terrorist Mullah supporters here.

You just like them are more busy about Arab affairs than Iranian affairs.

Very funny and very telling.

Now I would appreciate if you worried about your own affairs (those are not internal Arab affairs) and stopped writing to me entirely after that nonsense ISIS comment.

I can't believe that you are 40+ years old. Mullah terrorist supporters should be deported from France immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Guys please let post some news from Syria

Yemen

Iraq 

there is lots of progress in fighting the fitnah makers in all of these countries.

in Syria the Army making a great progress against the filth islamist.

in Iraq the Iraqis free some part of Ramadi and Baiji.

In Yemen the Army is freeing Aden from the Takfirees.

Arab league coalition against the shia is failing and loosing every where.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

al hasani stop your fanatism one second . you insulted me . i made fun of it. 
i am done with your stupid words . bye.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Guys please let post some news from Syria
> 
> Yemen
> 
> Iraq
> 
> there is lots of progress in fighting the fitnah makers in all of these countries.
> 
> in Syria the Army making a great progress against the filth islamist.
> 
> in Iraq the Iraqis free some part of Ramadi and Baiji.
> 
> In Yemen the Army is freeing Aden from the Takfirees.
> 
> Arab league coalition against the shia is failing and loosing every where.



Complete and utter nonsense.

Alawites are not even recognized as Shia by Shia Twelvers! Why are you talking nonsense? Only due to politics (Al-Assad being a dictator supported by the Mullah's) the Iranian Mullah's have made them a "halal sect".

Secondly the Syrian opposition does not equal Islamists.

Thirdly the Iranian Mullah's that you love so much are Islamists themselves.

Foruthly the Iraqi Shia political parties that you love so much are Shia Islamists themselves too.

Hezbollah that you love so much are Shia Islamists.

Houthi's that you love so much are Islamists that shout death to USA and death to Israel.

Houthi' shelling in Najran KILLED Saudi Arabian SHIA ISMAILIS. Zaydi Shia's are killing Ismaili Shias across the border!!!!!

Pro-Houthi fighters have ZERO to do with "Takfiris". They are mostly secular people, tribal people and Southern separatists.

Funny Houthi's who shout death to USA, Israel and who have killed Sunni Yemeni's (Shafi'is) are not "Takfiris".

The hypocrisy is big Malik. I cannot believe it as you are twice as old as me.



Hussein said:


> al hasani stop your fanatism one second . you insulted me . i made fun of it.
> i am done with your stupid words . bye.



Stop your fanatical anti-Arab comments and there will be no problem. I do not know what is a joke or not with you Iranians. All we see from you here is anti-Arab comments. We are just fighting back. Just like your regime is spreading its "revolution" and terror in the Arab world. Stop bothering us and get sane rulers again like the Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Stop your fanatical anti-Arab comments and there will be no problem. I do not know what is a joke or not with you Iranians.


oh yeah i never made anti arab comment .
but you are used saying always the same lies. 
pls provide an insult i mad towards Arabs . i am waiting .... come on.


----------



## Hussein

still you didn't quote any of my "anti arab" words
come on ... should you go on with your lies ? how long ?
or have some honesty and say sorry to blame someone for something he didn't say.
thx


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> still you didn't quote any of my "anti arab" words
> come on ... should you go on with your lies ? how long ?
> or have some honesty and say sorry to blame someone for something he didn't say.
> thx





Hussein said:


> oh yeah i never made anti arab comment .
> but you are used saying always the same lies.
> pls provide an insult i mad towards Arabs . i am waiting .... come on.



Read this post that I wrote in the span of 5 minutes carefully Hussein. You know very well that I do not have any problems with anonymous users and that what I write is something I do to counter trolling and not something I genuinely mean. My sole such discussion are with Farsi Mullah trolls or anti-Arab Farsi trolls. That's not a coincidence.

You have written many anti-Arab comments just in this thread alone. You know this yourself. You have a hard time accepting that most of the 450 million or so Arabs dislike your Mullah regime and their supporters for reasons that I do not have to explain because they are obvious! You have limited knowledge about the Arab world, it's glorious history, KSA, majority Sunni Arab states etc. and you think that any Arab that is anti-Iranian Mullah regime or who answers to Farsi provocations due to their inferiority complexes is ISIS or Al-Qaeda. Or the code-word "Wahhabi" that you use which we are all familiar with.

As I have explained 1000's of times here then KSA is home to ALL the Muslim sects natively. No country has this diversity. We have Muslims from the Hanbali madhab (which you call "Wahhabi") one of the 4 recognized madahib in Sunni Islam, of the Hanafi madhab, Shafi' madhab (what I and my lineage belongs to), Maliki madhab and Sufis. The latter mainly based in Hijaz and sadly not practiced much by the new generation who like most other people in the ME and world have little time for religion nowadays by large.

In terms of Shia Islam we have Shia Twelvers in the Eastern province and parts of Hijaz, we have Zaydis in Southwestern KSA and Ismailis in Najran Province.

I don't know how many times I have to explain this. It's always the same though. "Wahhabi" (read Hanbali) this and that while less than 1/3 of the population follow that madhab although it is the state's official madhab. Mostly in Najd as I wrote.

Maybe we should call you Wilayat al-Faqih Muslims? Or Rafidah which some of your Shia Twelver Imams actually called themselves. They called themselves rejectors and took pride in it.

This is just 1 out of 1000's of examples where your behavior despite claiming to be anti-Mullah is identical to the Mullah brigade here. I am not the only user that has told you that your views are not much different on those fronts.

Instaed of looking away and worrying about my comments on PDF notice the fanatical anti-Arab hatred by many Iranians on the internet and in real life or even here. If you are really half an Arab and have any pride left.

EDIT: You did not read my post. I gave an example of hidden anti-Arab sentiments. Gave an example of your views being identical to the anti-Arab Mullah brigade on PDF that users such as 2800 (multiple troll user) and others belong to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Alawites are not even recognized as Shia by Shia Twelvers! Why are you talking nonsense? Only due to politics (Al-Assad being a dictator supported by the Mullah's) the Iranian Mullah's have made them a "halal sect".
> 
> Secondly the Syrian opposition does not equal Islamists.
> 
> Thirdly the Iranian Mullah's that you love so much are Islamists themselves.
> 
> Foruthly the Iraqi Shia political parties that you love so much are Shia Islamists themselves too.
> 
> Hezbollah that you love so much are Shia Islamists.
> 
> Houthi's that you love so much are Islamists that shout death to USA and death to Israel.
> 
> Houthi' shelling in Najran KILLED Saudi Arabian SHIA ISMAILIS. Zaydi Shia's are killing Ismaili Shias across the border!!!!!
> 
> Pro-Houthi fighters have ZERO to do with "Takfiris". They are mostly secular people, tribal people and Southern separatists.
> 
> Funny Houthi's who shout death to USA, Israel and who have killed Sunni Yemeni's (Shafi'is) are not "Takfiris".
> 
> The hypocrisy is big Malik. I cannot believe it as you are twice as old as me.


Well you have to know the difference between Muslim and Islami takfiree?

all you mentioned above from the shea are Muslims not islamist.

Second shia are from these land that they defend their guts their families their rights.

your gangs and your regime making up all that so they last longer in simple words they export their problems abroad in sectarian way hopefully thay make sunnis accept them as legitimate sunni protectors.

Iraq is a democracy and the shia going no where and there will be no sunni state in Iraq.

Alawiites are going no where and they will rule for good of Syria since sunnis prove they are danger to every one including them selve.

Now Houthis are part of Yemenis who ask for change not the one who rule the country since the army is the one who fighting Alqaeda.

Houthis fanatics yes made some mistakes yes but Saudis who stick their nose made it even harder.

all in all you are the bad guys supporting bad guys.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Well you have to know the difference between Muslim and Islami takfiree?
> 
> all you mentioned above from the shea are Muslims not islamist.
> 
> Second shia are from these land that they defend their guts their families their rights.
> 
> your gangs and your regime making up all that so they last longer in simple words they export their problems abroad in sectarian way hopefully thay make sunnis accept them as legitimate sunni protectors.
> 
> Iraq is a democracy and the shia going no where and there will be no sunni state in Iraq.
> 
> Alawiites are going no where and they will rule for good of Syria since sunnis prove they are danger to every one including them selve.
> 
> Now Houthis are part of Yemenis who ask for change not the one who rule the country since the army is the one who fighting Alqaeda.
> 
> Houthis fanatics yes made some mistakes yes but Saudis who stick their nose made it even harder.
> 
> all in all you are the bad guys supporting bad guys.



You are brainwashed Malik. I am sorry to say that.

So Iranian Mullah's who rule by Sharia law are not Islamists?

Hezbollah who is an Islamist group are not Islamists?

Houthi's who are an Islamist group are not Islamists?

Iraqi Shia militia who are Islamists groups are not Islamists?

What's next? North Korea being an European democracy?

*Which gangs? People in KSA live alongside millions of native Shias, in the most diverse country in terms of Islamic sects, in a country with more non-Muslims in the ME than anywhere else. COMPLETELY PEACEFULLY. Which are "those" gangs that you are blabbering about?
Last time I saw Malik it's your country that is run and ruled by gangs. ISIS, Kurdish tribal gangs (Tarazani and his mafia), Shia clerical mafia families, 1000's of Shia militia groups, tribal leaders, Shia Islamist parties etc.
*
Yes, Sunni's in Iraq will remain persecuted and 10% of Alawis will continue to rule Syria with a harsh hand and commit genocide against the local people just because they happen to be majority Sunni Arab. Wonderful logic and you are the one here that cries about "Takfiris". Ever seen a mirror before Malik? You must have at least in nearby "WahhabI" KSA across the border that you and almost 500.000 Shia Iraqi Arabs escaped to and were hosted in from YOUR Iraqi Saddam.

Zaydi's are our Muslim Arab brothers and great people. Houthi's are a minority terrorist group among that minority. It's like legitimizing ISIS because those people claim to be Sunni (although I have never heard them say the word Sunni) despite them making up 0,000000001% of the 1.3 billion Sunni Muslims worldwide.


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> EDIT: You did not read my post. I gave an example of hidden anti-Arab sentiments. Gave an example of your views being identical to the anti-Arab Mullah brigade on PDF that users such as 2800 (multiple troll user) and others belong to.


still waiting you quote anti arab words by me
not all your bullshit of "what you think i would think" 
come on . have balls.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> still waiting you quote anti arab words by me
> not all your bullshit of "what you think i would think"
> come on . have balls.



Please don't play games with me. Your trolling towards KSA (an Arab country and a very important one culturally, religiously, linguistically etc. for all Arabs) and its people and other Arab countries is prove enough. You are just ignoring hard evidence which I am not the only one that has noticed as I wrote.

Funny, that this comes from the same guy who wrote that I am supporting ISIS while that has never been the case and while you cannot find 1 single sentence of me endorsing ISIS. All because I highlighted the Iraqi regime's total and utter impotence which the entire world acknowledges.

In fact I am being friendly here. I suggest reading what Europeans have to say about Iraq and the ME as a whole and its peoples.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, Sunni's in Iraq will remain persecuted and 10% of Alawis will continue to role Syria with a harsh hand and genocide the local people just because they happen to be majority Sunni Arab. Wonderful logic and you are the one here that cries about "Takfiris".
> .



This guy is Iranian. Anyways, I like how he states the world prefers Assad to Syrian rebels. I thought the rebels were Zionist-Wahabi agents who are tasked with destroying Israel's enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Please don't play games with me. Your trolling towards KSA (an Arab country and a very important one culturally, religiously, linguistically etc. for all Arabs) and its people and other Arab countries is prove enough. You are just ignoring hard evidence which I am not the only one that has noticed as I wrote.
> 
> Funny, that this comes from the same guy who wrote that I am supporting ISIS while that has never been the case and while you cannot find 1 single sentence of me endorsing ISIS. All because I highlighted the Iraqi regime's total and utter impotence which the entire world acknowledges.
> 
> In fact I am being friendly here. I suggest reading what Europeans have to say about Iraq and the ME as a whole and its peoples.


again if you are a real man, quote my anti arab words. but you're so high on lies, you are not able.

yes i am anti KSA regime and their sponsorship of terrorism like i am anti Hamas anti Hezbollah and anti Khamenei.
you're all same piece of cheat with Erdogan too.
it has really nothing to do with Arabs . KSA is not the representative of Arabs , regime of KSA is not equal to "arabs".
keep your cheat propaganda for your bros of IS AQ and salafis retards. thx.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> This guy is Iranian. Anyways, I like how he states the world prefers Assad to Syrian rebels. I thought the rebels were Zionist-Wahabi agents who are tasked with destroying Israel's enemies.



I don't know why they cannot be frank like we are. I openly have proclaimed and written maybe a few billions times if not trillion times that I consider the Iranian Mullah regime and their supporters to be enemies and that I want their terrorist proxies and supporters (the active terrorist ones, political opinions alone should never be persecuted in my eyes IMO), to be rooted out of our Arab world. I openly say that we do not accept their "vision" or "plans" for the region and that we will not make friendship with them as they cannot be trusted.

They on the other hand are hiding behind ISIS, Al-Qaeda (which are made up by a few thousand people at most) and other nonsense while are there 450 million Arabs out there and 85% of them or so are REGULAR Sunni Muslims like you and me that happen to be interested in politics as well and happen to have strong political opinions about the region for whatever reasons.

Now they will accuse me of being "sectarian here" while they know that I don't care about sects but this is due to their psyche and because they have always been a minority that few people trusted. After all Taqiyya does not come out of nowhere.

In a sense they remind me of Jews in a certain way. Always very shady people whose REAL opinions are hardly heard. They like most Shia's are never openly proclaiming who they are and what they stand for. Again psyche and history plays a role here.

In genreal I have a hard time trusting such person as I happen to be a frank person and when "emotional" I say thinks like they are.



Hussein said:


> again if you are a real man, quote my anti arab words. but you're so high on lies, you are not able.
> 
> yes i am anti KSA regime and their sponsorship of terrorism like i am anti Hamas anti Hezbollah and anti Khamenei.
> you're all same piece of cheat with Erdogan too.
> it has really nothing to do with Arabs . KSA is not the representative of Arabs , regime of KSA is not equal to "arabs".
> keep your cheat propaganda for your bros of IS AQ and salafis retards. thx.



I quoted some of those posts earlier in this thread. They can be seen by anyone.

You make no distinction between regimes and people. Funny enough you write "anti-Khamenei" like if he is the only terrorist out there of that regime. It's a whole system that is ruling your country. Much bigger than the House of Saud.

No, but KSA is a country and it is inhabited by almost 30 million Arabs (locals and not locals) while the House of Saud (the real decision makers) are less than 300 people if not fewer.

None of what I have written is propaganda.

@Falcon29 EXACTLY just like I described AND PREDICTED the ISIS, AQ card and Salafi (read Wahhabi, he did not write it directly) was thrown at me. This is beyond hilarious.

Talk about quick "laboratory work" with instant results and an instant confirmation of a theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't know why they cannot be frank like we are. I openly have proclaimed and written maybe a few billions times if not trillion times that I consider the Iranian Mullah regime and their supporters to be enemies and that I want their terrorist proxies and supporters (the active terrorist ones, political opinions alone should never be persecuted in my eyes IMO), to be rooted out of our Arab world. I openly say that we do not accept their "vision" or "plans" for the region and that we will not make friendship with them as they cannot be trusted.
> 
> They on the other hand are hiding behind ISIS, Al-Qaeda (which are made up by a few thousand people at most) and other nonsense while are there 450 million Arabs out there and 85% of them or so are REGULAR Sunni Muslims like you and me that happen to be interested in politics as well and happen to have strong political opinions about the region for whatever reasons.
> 
> Now they will accuse me of being "sectarian here" while they know that I don't care about sects but this is due to their psyche and because they have always been a minority that few people trusted. After all Taqiyya does not come out of nowhere.
> 
> In a sense they remind me of Jews in a certain way. Always very shady people whose REAL opinions are hardly heard. They like most Shia's are never openly proclaiming who they are and what they stand for. Again psyche and history plays a role here.
> 
> In genreal I have a hard time trusting such person as I happen to be a frank person and when "emotional" I say thinks like they are.



You can't describe them with words. But you can give many examples of their agenda. Over time they're starting to send the message clearly of what they want. Because international community stands behind them, it gives them confidence.

Don't bother with them, lol, just like Israeli's and Westerner adminstrations, a Sunni that strives for self determination is a terrorist. There is isn't a single Sunni organization that isn't on their terror list while all Shia ones are not given same treatment. It's better not to care about their opinions and do what's in our interests in Syria for example. If we are terrorists then so be it, you can't legitmize your cause to them because they will reject it without thinking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

still not quoting anything of "anti arab " words.



Falcon29 said:


> You can't describe them with words. But you can give many examples of their agenda. Over time they're starting to send the message clearly of what they want. Because international community stands behind them, it gives them confidence.


international community behind who?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> You can't describe them with words. But you can give many examples of their agenda. Over time they're starting to send the message clearly of what they want. Because international community stands behind them, it gives them confidence.



The funniest thing about all this and maybe also the most tragicomical is that many of the most anti-Arab Iranian users here claim kinship to us Arabs and the Arab world. Similarly to the "holy cows" that are ruling Iran. All of those black turbans are worn by people who claim to be of Arab origin. Not just your ordinary Arab but the family of Prophet Muhammad (saws).

We don't have to tell anyone that those people are the biggest anti-Arabs out there.

It's not worth to discuss with such clowns anymore. Look at my discussion with Malik who I otherwise like outside of political discussions.

In the end the Arab nation and people will rise and progress and defeat our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> The funniest thing about all this and maybe also the most tragicomical is that many of the most anti-Arab Iranian users here claim kinship to us Arabs and the Arab world. Similarly to the "holy cows" that are ruling Iran. All of those black turbans are worn by people who claim to be of Arab origin. Not just your ordinary Arab but the family of Prophet Muhammad (saws).
> 
> We don't have to tell anyone that those people are the biggest anti-Arabs out there.
> 
> It's not worth to discuss with such clowns anymore. Look at my discussion with Malik who I otherwise like outside of political discussions.
> 
> In the end the Arab nation and people will rise and progress and defeat our enemies.



Don't bother with them, lol, just like Israeli's and Westerner adminstrations, a Sunni that strives for self determination is a terrorist. There is isn't a single Sunni organization that isn't on their terror list while all Shia ones are not given same treatment. It's better not to care about their opinions and do what's in our interests in Syria for example. If we are terrorists then so be it, you can't legitmize your cause to them because they will reject it without thinking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Don't bother with them, lol, just like Israeli's and Westerner adminstrations, a Sunni that strives for self determination is a terrorist. There is isn't a single Sunni organization that isn't on their terror list while all Shia ones are not given same treatment. It's better not to care about their opinions and do what's in our interests in Syria for example. If we are terrorists then so be it, you can't legitmize your cause to them because they will reject it without thinking about it.


some exemples against your big lie:
- Iranian regime "axis of evil" 
- sanctions against Iran
- hezbollah terrorist group
- al sadr mahdi army
and many other.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ok, let's all for a second leave "Wahhabi", "Rafidah", Iranian Mullah regime, House of Saud regime, ISIS, Houthi's, Hezbollah, Basij, etc. aside for a second, who is a terrorist, who is evil and who is good etc.

Why can't your regime that is ruled by so-called Iranian Arabs, not stop meddling in the Arab world, stop supporting terrorism, stop supporting proxy groups, stop destroying the societies of several Arab countries etc.?

Why is your regime almost doing nothing about your impoverished cousins and neighbors in Afghanistan and Tajikistan? Is it because they are irrelevant and landlocked countries?

@Hussein why don't you explain to us whiy the Iranian regime is using the Palestinian-Israeli conflict as a tool to gain more influence in the region?

Why don't you explain to us why Iranian Arabs are largely oppressed?

Why don't you explain to us why your regime pretends to care about Iraqi Shia Arabs, Yemeni Shia Arabs, Lebanese Shia Arabs etc.?

Why don't you tell us that the Iranian regime wants to install proxies and puppets that are loyal to the Supreme Leader and Grand Ayatollah in Iran who rules by Wilayat al-Faqih?

Why don't you tell us here openly that most Iranians regardless of ideology have a sick hatred for Arabs due to historical complexes despite claiming that there are "no problems"?

Why do you as an apparent half Arab never counter your fellow Iranians and their many insults towards Arabs? Why are you always ignoring that while the first person here to defend Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> I openly have proclaimed and written maybe a few billions times if not trillion times that I consider the Iranian Mullah regime and their supporters to be enemies and that I want their terrorist proxies and supporters (the active terrorist ones, political opinions alone should never be persecuted in my eyes IMO), to be rooted out of our Arab world.


That's exactly what the alqaeda and isis do for you which is killing as many as they could from the shia bwcause they are shia you are liar you mean shia are the enemy but you can't spit it!! now can you tell me why the war the sunnis waging against the shia in Iraq2 why your regime never send an ambasadour to Baghdad i tell you because as you said it we are the enemy of you I wish alsistani wake up to this truth then no sunnis have any right in Iraq more than the Parliament.

Second those shia who lives in saudi they actualy live in poverty and they live as a citizen of 10th level they can't even have any right to say their opinion that's what happen to nimr al nimr when he protested loudly.
they want to execute him imAGINE IF THE SHIA DO TO YOU WHAT YOUR GANGS DO TO THE SHIA.

WE HAVE CLERICS THAT HOLD US OTHERWISE WE WOULD MAKE THE SUNNIS IN IRAQ LIKE THE SHIA IN SAUDI TIT FOR TAT.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> That's exactly what the alqaeda and isis do for you which is killing as many as they could from the shia bwcause they are shia you are liar you mean shia are the enemy but you can't spit it!! now can you tell me why the war the sunnis waging against the shia in Iraq2 why your regime never send an ambasadour to Baghdad i tell you because as you said it we are the enemy of you I wish alsistani wake up to this truth then no sunnis have any right in Iraq more than the Parliament.
> 
> Second those shia who lives in saudi they actualy live in poverty and they live as a citizen of 10th level they can't even have any right to say their opinion that's what happen to nimr al nimr when he protested loudly.
> they want to execute him imAGINE IF THE SHIA DO TO YOU WHAT YOUR GANGS DO TO THE SHIA.
> 
> WE HAVE CLERICS THAT HOLD US OTHERWISE WE WOULD MAKE THE SUNNIS IN IRAQ LIKE THE SHIA IN SYRIA TIT FOR TAT.



You make zero sense as usual. Wanting the destructing of terrorism, the evil Iranian Mullah regime and their puppets in the Arab world and their terrorists is what every sane Arab person wants to do. ISIS and Al-Qaeda are similar to the Iranian Mullah regime and I do not care about them. They are the same people just from a slightly different mother it seems.

Same fairytales about Shias being killed in KSA while Shias in KSA live better than Shias in Iraq. Yes go kill each other. You have sadly been very good at doing that for the past many decades. Better than everyone else I can think of!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> some exemples against your big lie:
> - Iranian regime "axis of evil"
> - sanctions against Iran
> - hezbollah terrorist group
> - al sadr mahdi army
> and many other.



The Bush idiot was the one who came up with the slogan. All while toppling a powerful Sunni led Iraq and installing the Maliki adminstration in Iraq while having mutual interests in Iraq that Iran shared. US army captured Saddam and handed him over to you for execution. Over what? Nobody knows. 

I don't take barking seriously, especially after understanding Iranian agenda. All this barking with nothing happening for decades except direct harm to Arab nations ever since the 'revolution'. Sanctions are nothing special, almost everyone in this region experienced sanctions/siege. Your sanctions don't come close to the sanctions Iraq under Saddam witnessed, not to mention the wars. In Gaza they are under a grueling siege, which Hezbollah has not experienced anything like. Yet we get more media barking that Israel and Hezbollah are archenemies. This is just to fool the Arab Sunni's. In the US intelligence reports itself, Hezbollah is acknowledged as a key factor against AQ terrorism in region and is essential for stability of region. If the US and Israel seriously considered Iran an 'axis of evil' Iran wouldn't be able to dominate Arab nations militarily in a sectarian manner and managing a whole army of Shia militias, Afghani militias and Hezbollah going from Syria to Iraq to Yemen to Bahrain to Saudi Arabia. 

During Iraq war most of fighting was done in Sunni regions, US focused most on Sunni regions in ground invasion. All while being assisted by 'resistance axis' of Maliki regimes army which is Iran's ally. Now in Iraq the same Iranian ally was begging for US support against ISIS. In Syria, they know very well it's not in their interest to have a rebel victory. They have advised Arab allies to not send weapons shipments as it will go to 'terrorists'. Otherwise the situation in Syria would change. 

According to some reports recently, Saudi Arabia is defying such orders and arming opposition. Although this can't be independtly confirmed yet. But reports say US is 'shocked', look yourself:

Turkey and Saudi Arabia alarm the West by backing Islamist extremists the Americans had bombed in Syria - Middle East - World - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Hezbollah is being bombed by Israelis . And still terror group by USA. 
you said USA is considering positively Hezbollah, but then pls provide me any source then.

and yes USA don't like extremist groups . and it is good


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Arab Shi’ites are Iran’s First Victims​
Written by : Eyad Abu Shakra
on : Tuesday, 21 Apr, 2015

*Opinion: Arab Shi’ites are Iran’s First Victims*
In the early days of my postgraduate university studies in London, I had a decent and frank Bahraini friend and colleague; he was a cultured and diligent researcher. This was during the time of the Iran–Iraq War, which naturally formed one of our main concerns.

One day, while discussing the war with my Bahraini friend in the college coffee bar, I expressed my surprise that Syria’s president Hafez Al-Assad was siding with Iran against Iraq. My friend smiled and replied: “Actually, I find your ‘surprise’ surprising,” adding that “Hafez Al-Assad is an Alawite, i.e. Shi’ite, and so is the Iranian regime, while Iraq’s political and security leadership is Sunni; thus it is obvious that Assad should back Iran!”

Naïvely I interjected, “but what about the ties of blood, language, history, and geographical proximity, let alone the common Ba’ath party affiliation?!”

To this, his reply was more decisive and came with a wider smile: “No, brother, the true political identity [in our part of the world] is decided by one’s religious sect, and anything else is just talk. Assad knows this is true and behaves accordingly”. He then said that “Iran’s revolution is a ‘decisive junction’ in our region, it is to our benefit and thus we must back it!”

That discussion opened my eyes and mind to the fact that there were several political trends and currents that blabber and lecture about Arabism, nationalist struggle, and common destiny day and night, without really meaning what they utter. Furthermore, despite my knowing full well that my Bahraini friend and colleague did not necessarily represent the majority Shi’ite public opinion, whether in Bahrain or the Middle East in general, I had to accept that many fanatically sectarian Shi’ites, as well as non-Shi’ite radicals, regarded Khomeini’s Islamic revolution a “decisive junction” in the sectarian, religious and ethnic history of the Middle East.

With regard to Lebanon—where I claim a better understanding of its fabric compared with that of other Arab political entities—the reality of the country’s Shi’ites was essentially quite far from the image drawn for them by Khomeini’s Iran, and later imposed on them by it through Hezbollah.

Lebanon’s Shi’ites lived in different socioeconomic environments at least until the 1950s and early 1960s. South Lebanon was basically a land of village-based agricultural feudalism, while Northern Beqaa was dominated by a clan/tribal structure. As for the Shi’ites of Mount Lebanon, most of those primarily living in the Byblos district and Southern Metn coastal areas are very much part of the local socioeconomic scene.

Ideologically, the Shi’ites of present-day Lebanon produced formidable nationalist figures on both the Lebanese and Arab levels. The Beqaa-born Rustum Haydar (1889–1940)—a royal adviser and cabinet minister in Iraq—was among the Arabist elite in the 1920s and 1930s. Another Shi’ite, Adham Khanjar, who hailed from South Lebanon, was a leading figure in the struggle against the French mandate; his arrest followed by his execution sparked the Great Syrian Revolt of 1925.

In the Lebanese sphere, Sabri Hamadeh, Ahmad Al-Assad, Adel Osseiran and Yusuf Al-Zain were highly respected leaders in Lebanon’s struggle for independence in 1943. Later on, as Leftist, nationalist and other radical parties emerged, Lebanon’s Shi’ites were at the forefront of the country’s political life, more so during the Lebanese War (1975–1990). The Lebanese well remember dozens of prominent Shi’ite leaders and martyrs like Dr. Hussein Mroueh, Dr. Hassan Hamdan (nom de guerre: “Mahdi Aamel”), Moussa Shu’aib and Sanaa’ Muhaydli, who have nothing in common with the current state of “Shi’ite Subjugation” imposed on the community in Lebanon. All of them fought for “another Lebanon” that has nothing to do with the current “Shi’ite-dominated” Lebanon, and never believed in their community acting as a “fascist authoritarian” behemoth.

*What we need to underline is that Iran launched its plan for regional hegemony through founding subservient sectarian militias, whose only allegiance was for the velayat-e faqih and which is openly at odds with other constituent communities in each respective country. The first task entrusted to each of these militias was to impose full control over its own local Shi’ite community; the second, to mobilize the community, incite sectarian friction, and sow the seeds of confrontation; and third, to invite either foreign invention or start an open-ended civil war.*

*In Lebanon and Bahrain, Tehran founded Hezbollah. In Syria it supported the security-based Alawite establishment and later used some Alawites like Jamil Al-Assad (Hafez’s brother and Bashar’s uncle) to help enhance the Ja’afari Shi’ite presence in the country under the Assad regime’s blessing. In Iraq it founded the Da’wah party and other similar organizations. Last but not least, in Yemen, Tehran, sponsored and exploited the Houthi movement and continues to do so until today.*

However, the irony in the above is that while the the Da’wah party and other pro-Tehran Iraqi Shi’ite organizations have never hesitated in building close relations with Washington and its Likudnik “neo cons,” Hezbollah—Tehran’s Lebanese “branch”—virtually monopolized the “Death to America” and “Death to Israel” slogans, claiming to be obsessed with the “Liberation of Palestine.” Today, the Hezbollah-backed Houthis are pleading with Washington to subcontract them in the fight against Al-Qaeda in in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP), while what remains of the former “rejectionist” Assad regime in Syria has been busy alerting the West that it is its trusted agent in the fight against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS).

*Yes, Iran through its subservient armed henchmen subjugated and “occupied” the Shi’ite communities in their respective Arab countries. Then, only after making sure its “occupation” grip was firm enough, it moved forward to subjugate other communities and occupy whole countries by force, as part of its strategy of regional hegemony. The aim of Tehran’s leaders is to use this “on the ground” reality as a bargaining chip in the “grand bargain” with Israel and the International community led by the US.

This is what I remember vividly in Lebanon when Hezbollah imposed itself on the Lebanese Shi’ites, sequestrating their patriotism, silencing their voices, eliminating their leaders, and breaking the backs and wills of their free dissenters. After finishing with the Shi’ites it occupied and controlled the whole of Lebanon in 2008. In spite of this, the Hezbollah militia’s organizational and financial might—all bankrolled by Iran—continues to fail in its attempts to liquidate the patriotic, independent and very courageous Shi’ite presence that insists on openly refusing hegemony and closed-mindedness, trading in the “Liberation of Palestine” slogan, and its subservient clientship to Tehran.*

*Last week, when Hassan Nasrallah, the secretary general of Lebanon’s Hezbollah, yet again spoke to his partisans under the motto of “loyalty to Yemen’s brave and honorable people,” he did just one thing: He uncovered the last mask being worn to bluff the Lebanese, the Arabs and Muslims all over the world. He revealed that he was nothing but a tiny detail in a fully fledged regional master plan. His role there is simply to follow orders, just like any other soldier in the army of the velayat-e faqih.*






*Eyad Abu Shakra*
Eyad Abu Shakra is the managing editor of _Asharq Al-Awsat_. He has been with the newspaper since 1978.

Arab Shi’ites are Iran’s First Victims
















Wilayat al-Faqih poison.

Guardianship of the Islamic Jurists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​@Falcon29

Meanwhile spineless Arabs like @Malik Alashter who have sold their soul to the demonic Farsi Mullah's will follow their agenda and allow them to plot for the destruction of their society and allow them to create Arab-Arab infighting which is their agenda to keep the Arab world divided so they can install puppet terrorists like Hezbollah etc. This is not only something Iran does but certain Arab regimes and others too.






No, it's impossible to be civil with those individuals. I am sorry. We cannot allow them cheering for an demonic regime who is killing our brothers and sisters in the Arab world and to accept that regime's agenda and visions for our region.

Also notice how my questions were ignored by Hussein. Especially the last one.

Funnily enough my thread was closed for no reason when I posted that article.

@Falcon29 why is the Arab Coffee Shop thread closed? We could take the discussion there among Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why can't your regime that is ruled by so-called Iranian Arabs, not stop meddling in the Arab world, stop supporting terrorism, stop supporting proxy groups, stop destroying the societies of several Arab countries etc.


 
Isn't KSA also meddling in the affairs of other countries? You funded regime change in Libya and Egypt. You are now bombing a sovereign country, Yemen, in defiance of all international laws, and you sent troops into Bahrain. You can argue that these interventions are important for KSA security and stability, but if that's the case, then the same standards should apply to Iranian intervention in Iraq and Syria. If its good for the goose, it should be good for the gander. In the case of if Iran, they have actually been invited by the legitimate governments of Iraq and Syria just like KSA was in Bahrain. You have supported insurgencies and coups in Libya, Egypt and Syria against the established governments. Is this OK because you are Arabs yourselves?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

libertad said:


> Isn't KSA also meddling in the affairs of other countries? You funded regime change in Libya and Egypt. You are now bombing a sovereign country, Yemen, in defiance of all international laws, and you sent troops into Bahrain. You can argue that these interventions are important for KSA security and stability, but if that's the case, then the same standards should apply to Iranian intervention in Iraq and Syria. If its good for the goose, it should be good for the gander. In the case of if Iran, they have actually been invited by the legitimate governments of Iraq and Syria just like KSA was in Bahrain. You have supported insurgencies and coups in Libya, Egypt and Syria against the established governments. Is this OK because you are Arabs yourselves?



Those other countries are all fellow Arab countries. We Arabs should not ask for permission to deal with our internal affairs from anybody.

KSA did not take part in the removal of Gaddafi.

See here below.

Operation Odyssey Dawn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2011 military intervention in Libya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Egypt? That was once again Egyptians alone. Nobody outside of Egyptians were involved.

KSA as any other country has the option to support status quo or something else. The previous regime supported al-Sisi. King Abdullah has been dead since January 2015.

No Saudi Arabians took actively part in either Libya or Egypt. Let alone militarily.

Bahrain is not comparable. First of all it's an small island state located less than 25 km from KSA. It should also be a part of KSA as it is an extension of the Eastern Province historically and on all fronts. The people too are from the Eastern Province.

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This has been the case since the ancient Dilmun civilization of Eastern Arabia that existed from 2600 BC (!) to 500 BC.

Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Moreover Bahrain is a fellow GCC state and GCC member states are obligated to help GCC state x or y if the government asks for help. The Bahraini government did so.

The Saudi Arabian soldiers in Bahrain have not killed a single person or arrested anyone. In fact Saudi Arabian presence has calmed things down. Not that Bahrain is chaotic compared to the other ME conflicts. I mean less than 100 people have died in over 4 years of "conflict". I think that more die in Texas alone each week due to gun violence to put that into perspective.

In the case of Yemen the legitimate (internationally recognized) president Hadi asked for KSA and the Arab League to help him and his government after the Houthi terrorists committed a coup in Yemen with the help of the corrupted former long-ruling dictator Saleh.

No, nobody has invited Iranian Mullah sponsored terror groups nor did anyone invite Hezbollah to Lebanon nor did anyone in Yemen outside of the Houthi terrorists invite the Mullah's to send tons of weapons to those terrorists as confirmed by the UN.

UN report: Iran arming Houthis since 2009

Iran is a foreigner in the Arab world. Fellow Arabs in the Arab world are not foreigners at most people of a different nationality. That's it. KSA is not supporting terrorism groups in those 4 countries that you managed. Iran does that in several Arab states or tries to.

Also there would be no war in Yemen had the Houthi's not tried to capture all of Yemen illegally after doing an illegal coup, had they not threatened to attack KSA and had they not accepted becoming Farsi Mullah puppets. We won't allow another Hezbollah to emerge anywhere in the Arab world let alone in our own backyard or on the Arabian Peninsula.

Conclusion = Iranian Mullah's are poison in the Arab world and largely unwanted outside of those small terrorists groups and their limited number of supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Iraq is on verge of collapsing, the government doesn't have an answer to ISIS offensives. They have to very soon solve their internal disputes in the government but also reconcile with Iraqi Sunnis. The corruption in army needs to be solved. Otherwise not far from now(few months or less) ISIS will reattept taking Tikrit then possibly launch offensive on Baghdad from north(Tikrit) and east(Fallujah) and the government will collapse. They should also request Arab coalition airstrikes but need to give something in return for Arab nations otherwise they won't see point in empowring what they see as an Iranian ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Saif al-Arab said:


> Those other countries are all fellow Arab countries. We Arabs should not ask for permission to deal with our internal affairs from anybody.


 
I agree 100%, but your king is coming to DC to discuss Iran, I think the Prince is already here.



Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA did not take part in the removal of Gaddafi.
> 
> See here below.
> 
> Operation Odyssey Dawn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 2011 military intervention in Libya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Maybe I confused you with Qatar which was very proactive in Libya. Now that Libya is in chaos, they are nowhere to be found. No one complaining about Qatar's role in destablizing Libya though.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Egypt? That was once again Egyptians alone. Nobody outside of Egyptians were involved.
> 
> KSA as any other country has the option to support status quo or something else. The previous regime supported al-Sisi. King Abdullah has been dead since January 2015.


 
KSA bankrolled the coup and gave the coup government billions after removing Morsi. Reports are between $20 and 15 Billions. King Abdullah was quick to congratulate the coup.




Saif al-Arab said:


> Bahrain is not comparable. First of all it's an small island state located less than 25 km from KSA. It should also be a part of KSA as it is an extension of the Eastern Province historically and on all fronts. The people too are from the Eastern Province.
> 
> Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This has been the case since the ancient Dilmun civilization of Eastern Arabia that existed from 2600 BC (!) to 500 BC.
> 
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Moreover Bahrain is a fellow GCC state and GCC member states are obligated to help GCC state x or y if the government asks for help. The Bahraini government did so.
> 
> The Saudi Arabian soldiers in Bahrain have not killed a single person or arrested anyone. In fact Saudi Arabian presence has calmed things down. Not that Bahrain is chaotic compared to the other ME conflicts. I mean less than 100 people have died in over 4 years of "conflict". I think that more die in Texas alone each week due to gun violence to put that into perspective.
> 
> In the case of Yemen the legitimate (internationally recognized) president Hadi asked for KSA and the Arab League to help him and his government after the Houthi terrorists committed a coup in Yemen with the help of the corrupted former long-ruling dictator Saleh.


 
Fair enough. As much as I disagree with KSA roles in Bahrain and Yemen, I can understand where they are coming from. If GCC countries are obligated to look out for each other, then same standards should be used to judge Iran's role in Syria, who by the way have a mutual defense treaty. Iraq invited them to help them fight against daesh.



Saif al-Arab said:


> No, nobody has invited Iranian Mullah sponsored terror groups nor did anyone invite Hezbollah to Lebanon nor did anyone in Yemen outside of the Houthi terrorists invite the Mullah's to send tons of weapons to those terrorists as confirmed by the UN.
> 
> UN report: Iran arming Houthis since 2009
> 
> Iran is a foreigner in the Arab world. Fellow Arabs in the Arab world are not foreigners at most people of a different nationality. That's it. KSA is not supporting terrorism groups in those 4 countries that you managed. Iran does that in several Arab states or tries to.
> 
> Also there would be no war in Yemen had the Houthi's not tried to capture all of Yemen illegally after doing an illegal coup, had they not threatened to attack KSA and had they not accepted becoming Farsi Mullah puppets. We won't allow another Hezbollah to emerge anywhere in the Arab world let alone in our own backyard or on the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> Conclusion = Iranian Mullah's are poison in the Arab world and largely unwanted outside of those small terrorists groups and their limited number of supporters.


 
Conflicting sides in Yemen and Syria are all Arabs so I don't think there is unity among Arabs otherwise Iran would not have the influence it has. They are also not the only outsiders in ME affairs. US, NATO, Russia etc are all involved on one side or the other. You also invited Pakistan to take part in Yemen operations but they declined. All I'm saying is that there are no guiltless parties here.


----------



## mingle

libertad said:


> I agree 100%, but your king is coming to DC to discuss Iran, I think the Prince is already here.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I confused you with Qatar which was very proactive in Libya. Now that Libya is in chaos, they are nowhere to be found. No one complaining about Qatar's role in destablizing Libya though.
> 
> 
> 
> KSA bankrolled the coup and gave the coup government billions after removing Morsi. Reports are between $20 and 15 Billions. King Abdullah was quick to congratulate the coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. As much as I disagree with KSA roles in Bahrain and Yemen, I can understand where they are coming from. If GCC countries are obligated to look out for each other, then same standards should be used to judge Iran's role in Syria, who by the way have a mutual defense treaty. Iraq invited them to help them fight against daesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Conflicting sides in Yemen and Syria are all Arabs so I don't think there is unity among Arabs otherwise Iran would not have the influence it has. They are also not the only outsiders in ME affairs. US, NATO, Russia etc are all involved on one side or the other. You also invited Pakistan to take part in Yemen operations but they declined. All I'm saying is that there are no guiltless parties here.


When pak declined to KSA ?plz enlighten us ?or just keep quite thanks


----------



## libertad

mingle said:


> When pak declined to KSA ?plz enlighten us ?or just keep quite thanks


 
Pakistan declines Saudi call for armed support in Yemen fight| Reuters

Pakistan declines to join Saudi Arabia's anti-Iran alliance - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Saif al-Arab

libertad said:


> I agree 100%, but your king is coming to DC to discuss Iran, I think the Prince is already here.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I confused you with Qatar which was very proactive in Libya. Now that Libya is in chaos, they are nowhere to be found. No one complaining about Qatar's role in destablizing Libya though.
> 
> 
> 
> KSA bankrolled the coup and gave the coup government billions after removing Morsi. Reports are between $20 and 15 Billions. King Abdullah was quick to congratulate the coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. As much as I disagree with KSA roles in Bahrain and Yemen, I can understand where they are coming from. If GCC countries are obligated to look out for each other, then same standards should be used to judge Iran's role in Syria, who by the way have a mutual defense treaty. Iraq invited them to help them fight against daesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Conflicting sides in Yemen and Syria are all Arabs so I don't think there is unity among Arabs otherwise Iran would not have the influence it has. They are also not the only outsiders in ME affairs. US, NATO, Russia etc are all involved on one side or the other. You also invited Pakistan to take part in Yemen operations but they declined. All I'm saying is that there are no guiltless parties here.



Iran, regardless of its Arab minority, is not an Arab country is it? The KSA-Iranian cold war or what you can call it has nothing to do with your or my examples. It's a different matter altogether.

Maybe because Qatar's contribution was tiny or almost non-existent as you can see. It was all NATO hence why they have been criticized the most. The problem was not removing Gaddafi who was a madman but leaving Libya for themselves. Same thing happened in Afghanistan after the Soviets left. The blame for that lies in the West, mainly different US administrations.

Do you have prove for those numbers? They are inaccurate. Also did you forget that Egyptians alone were involved? KSA did not create Morsi or Al-Sisi or their respective supporters. KSA picked a side (back then led by Abdullah's regime) as a neighbor and important ally of Egypt. Under Salman the policies might have been different and when he will be gone a third option might be pursued. I don't know.

The point is once again that those are internal Arab affairs.

Fair enough for you acknowledging that.

While Iran and Al-Assad indeed have an mutual defense pact it does not give Iran the right to import and finance Shia groups or use poor Hazaras from Afghanistan and Iran to fight their wars.

What about Hezbollah? Did the Lebanese government (who btw is at war with Hezbollah and who is infiltrated by them) ask for a group like Hezbollah to hijack entire Southern Lebanon? Did Lebanon ask Hezbollah to fire a few rockets into Israel in return to be carpet bombed like in 2006? I don't think so.

Did the average Yemeni ask the Houthi's to make a coup and try to control all of Yemen knowing that KSA and the world would not look silently? I don't think so.

Of course not. That's why people are fighting. I am just saying that most Arab states support Hadi as the president (see the Arab League) and that most countries support the coalition. It does not mean that Arab countries far away, with few resources or who have problems of their own will come to KSA's aid. This is something that KSA has largely dealt with completely on their own and will have to deal with on their own.


----------



## libertad

Saif al-Arab said:


> While Iran and Al-Assad indeed have an mutual defense pact it does not give Iran the right to import and finance Shia groups or use poor Hazaras from Afghanistan and Iran to fight their wars.


 
And alternatively KSA, GCC, NATO and Jordan have no right to funnel weapons and militants to Syria.



Saif al-Arab said:


> What about Hezbollah? Did the Lebanese government (who btw is at war with Hezbollah and who is infiltrated by them) ask for a group like Hezbollah to hijack entire Southern Lebanon? Did Lebanon ask Hezbollah to fire a few rockets into Israel in return to be carpet bombed like in 2006? I don't think so.
> 
> Did the average Yemeni ask the Houthi's to make a coup and try to control all of Yemen knowing that KSA and the world would not look silently? I don't think so.
> 
> Of course not. That's why people are fighting. I am just saying that most Arab states support Hadi as the president (see the Arab League) and that most countries support the coalition. It does not mean that Arab countries far away, with few resources or who have problems of their own will come to KSA's aid. This is something that KSA has largely dealt with completely on their own and will have to deal with on their own.


 
People are saying ISIS emerged because of Shia oppression of Sunnis. Well, Hezbollah and Houthis are formed for the same reasons. It sucks but it is what it is rightly or wrongly. Iran, being the largest Shia country, brought them closer together. Hezbollah's stock soared after Israel's invasion and occupation of South Lebanon so you have them to thank for that.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

libertad said:


> And alternatively KSA, GCC, NATO and Jordan have no right to funnel weapons and militants to Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> People are saying ISIS emerged because of Shia oppression of Sunnis. Well, Hezbollah and Houthis are formed for the same reasons. It sucks but it is what it is rightly or wrongly. Iran, being the largest Shia country, brought them closer together. Hezbollah's stock soared after Israel's invasion and occupation of South Lebanon so you have them to thank for that.



I think this can be discussed and argued against as the Al-Assad regime is pretty much guilty of genocide or at least severe war crimes. Are Arab neighbors and fellow Arab countries supposed to look at that and say; "OK, too bad, let Al-Assad continue his killings and let Iran create more proxies in our neighborhood"? Really Libertad?

No, ISIS emerged due to a lot of reasons. Poverty, a sense of injustice, political oppression, the violent environment of Iraq since before even Saddam came to power, the US invasion, a wrong interpretation of Islam etc.

Who exactly was killing Shias in Lebanon before Hezbollah emerged? Who was killing Zaydis in Yemen before the Houthi's emerged? Saleh who ruled Yemen and who FOUGHT against the Houthi's was/is a Zaydi himself. There was zero sectarianism historically in Yemen and Lebanon.

How could there be that when Lebanon was/is inhabited by so many different sects and 2 major religions (Islam and Christianity)? Same with Yemen before the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Sunnis, Shias and one of the largest and oldest Jewish communities lived side by side. Even Christians (there are still churches in Yemen for instance in Aden) and Indian Hindus were present.

Israel are guilty of their crimes and this is what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

libertad said:


> Pakistan declines Saudi call for armed support in Yemen fight| Reuters
> 
> Pakistan declines to join Saudi Arabia's anti-Iran alliance - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


Realy when did that happened?did u read whole resolution of parliment and policy statement of govt ?i think if u not farsi Ban try to read whole resolution of parliment .Then u forgot trip by COAS and PM with DGMO of air navel and Army?what they commit to kingdom?Realy get life my farsi brother & dont think pak is not stand with Gulf states .The indo iranian nexsus is also threat to pak .Our stregic interests r with gulf states not with iran when i say iran i meant Ayyatullah and Co pak catered almost all the needs of kingdom but deployment of troops takes time navey is involve in blocked of aden port with air assets as well .So the Airforce to taking out what iran has provided to hothis brothers .One more thing iran commit blunder by getting involve with yemen againest kingdom iranian plate was full with yemen is overflowing .there is No Way iran can cater all needs of Assad and iraq plus yemen .With involvement In yemen againest kingdom iran push all those countries who were neutral and stand by mode before this conflict i meant pakistan ,turkey ,milaysia ,sudan,northern african countries i think it made iran and his loyalist further isolate and fighting all fronts is next to impossible for iran .


----------



## libertad

Saif al-Arab said:


> I think this can be discussed and argued against as the Al-Assad regime is pretty much guilty of genocide or at least severe war crimes. Are Arab neighbors and fellow Arab countries supposed to look at that and say; "OK, too bad, let Al-Assad continue his killings and let Iran create more proxies in our neighborhood"? Really Libertad?


 
Assad has a lot of support in Syria, otherwise the majority Sunni army wouldn't be fighting for him. He has outside friends too just like the opposition. I wish he would step down, but the war wouldn't end if he did.



Saif al-Arab said:


> No, ISIS emerged due to a lot of reasons. Poverty, a sense of injustice, political oppression, the violent environment of Iraq since before even Saddam came to power, the US invasion, a wrong interpretation of Islam etc.
> 
> Who exactly was killing Shias in Lebanon before Hezbollah emerged? Who was killing Zaydis in Yemen before the Houthi's emerged? Saleh who ruled Yemen and who FOUGHT against the Houthi's was/is a Zaydi himself. There was zero sectarianism historically in Yemen and Lebanon.
> 
> How could there be that when Lebanon was/is inhabited by so many different sects and 2 major religions (Islam and Christianity)? Same with Yemen before the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Sunnis, Shias and one of the largest and oldest Jewish communities lived side by side. Even Christians (there are still churches in Yemen for instance in Aden) and Indian Hindus were present.
> 
> Israel are guilty of their crimes and this is what it is.


 
ISIS support comes entirely from Sunnis. If it was about the factors you named, then there would be a little diversity in their ranks. I could ask you the same thing in Iraq. There weren't any killings of Sunnis by Shias as feared after Saddam's ouster, but nevertheless here is ISIS, populated by former Saddam Baathists. I don't know what the situation was in the ground in Lebanon, but Hezbollah was made much more powerful by Israel's occupation and also brought the Maronite Christians to their side.

Unfortunately the first thing differing groups within these nations do, is take up arms at the first sign of oppression by the government. And there are many parties ready and willing to furnish these weapons and facilitate bloodshed. Peaceful, democratic ways should be used to address graft and oppression whether in Libya, or Syria or Lebanon etc.



mingle said:


> Realy when did that happened?did u read whole resolution of parliment and policy statement of govt ?i think if u not farsi Ban try to read whole resolution of parliment .Then u forgot trip by COAS and PM with DGMO of air navel and Army?what they commit to kingdom?Realy get life my farsi brother & dont think pak is not stand with Gulf states .The indo iranian nexsus is also threat to pak .Our stregic interests r with gulf states not with iran when i say iran i meant Ayyatullah and Co pak catered almost all the needs of kingdom but deployment of troops takes time navey is involve in blocked of aden port with air assets as well .So the Airforce to taking out what iran has provided to hothis brothers .One more thing iran commit blunder by getting involve with yemen againest kingdom iranian plate was full with yemen is overflowing .there is No Way iran can cater all needs of Assad and iraq plus yemen .With involvement In yemen againest kingdom iran push all those countries who were neutral and stand by mode before this conflict i meant pakistan ,turkey ,milaysia ,sudan,northern african countries i think it made iran and his loyalist further isolate and fighting all fronts is next to impossible for iran .


 
Well, KSA was angry with Pakistan because they did not take the same role taken by Egypt for example. Pakistan has its own problems with TTP and what not and should be diligently attending to those problems instead of jumping in wars it has no business fighting.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

libertad said:


> Assad has a lot of support in Syria, otherwise the majority Sunni army wouldn't be fighting for him. He has outside friends too just like the opposition. I wish he would step down, but the war wouldn't end if he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS support comes entirely from Sunnis. If it was about the factors you named, then there would be a little diversity in their ranks. I could ask you the same thing in Iraq. There weren't any killings of Sunnis by Shias as feared after Saddam's ouster, but nevertheless here is ISIS, populated by former Saddam Baathists. I don't know what the situation was in the ground in Lebanon, but Hezbollah was made much more powerful by Israel's occupation and also brought the Maronite Christians to their side.
> 
> Unfortunately the first thing differing groups within these nations do, is take up arms at the first sign of oppression by the government. And there are many parties ready and willing to furnish these weapons and facilitate bloodshed. Peaceful, democratic ways should be used to address graft and oppression whether in Libya, or Syria or Lebanon etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, KSA was angry with Pakistan because they did not take the same role taken by Egypt for example. Pakistan has its own problems with TTP and what not and should be diligently attending to those problems instead of jumping in wars it has no business fighting.



Of course he has support but his main support among Sunni Arabs in Syria is among the older generation and the Ba'athist's.

His main supporters belong to the minorities. Without them he would not be ruling.

I don't care about Al-Assad either. I see the regime as a problem due to their conduct. Before the conflict in Syria I had no problem with Al-Assad and his regime other than political disagreements. I for sure was not advocation war with Syria and I doubt that any Arab was. At most the Lebanese were highly critical of Al-Assad but that was due to Syrian influence in Lebanon.

No, because ISIS is a small niche among Sunnis. The most radical one. I explained to you the factors that have contributed to their rise in the Sunni Muslim areas of Iraq.

There were and plenty. But both parties were as bad.






On the other hand nobody was killing Shias in Yemen or Shias in Lebanon prior to Hezbollah or Houthi's. Yes, fellow Zaydis were (Saleh) and Israel were but neither are Sunnis.

In any case I have always said that more or less every regime out there in the ME and all those groups are clowns and poison for the region but what can you do? People have taken sides and are stubborn.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

libertad said:


> Assad has a lot of support in Syria, otherwise the majority Sunni army wouldn't be fighting for him. He has outside friends too just like the opposition. I wish he would step down, but the war wouldn't end if he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS support comes entirely from Sunnis. If it was about the factors you named, then there would be a little diversity in their ranks. I could ask you the same thing in Iraq. There weren't any killings of Sunnis by Shias as feared after Saddam's ouster, but nevertheless here is ISIS, populated by former Saddam Baathists. I don't know what the situation was in the ground in Lebanon, but Hezbollah was made much more powerful by Israel's occupation and also brought the Maronite Christians to their side.
> 
> Unfortunately the first thing differing groups within these nations do, is take up arms at the first sign of oppression by the government. And there are many parties ready and willing to furnish these weapons and facilitate bloodshed. Peaceful, democratic ways should be used to address graft and oppression whether in Libya, or Syria or Lebanon etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, KSA was angry with Pakistan because they did not take the same role taken by Egypt for example. Pakistan has its own problems with TTP and what not and should be diligently attending to those problems instead of jumping in wars it has no business fighting.





libertad said:


> Assad has a lot of support in Syria, otherwise the majority Sunni army wouldn't be fighting for him. He has outside friends too just like the opposition. I wish he would step down, but the war wouldn't end if he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS support comes entirely from Sunnis. If it was about the factors you named, then there would be a little diversity in their ranks. I could ask you the same thing in Iraq. There weren't any killings of Sunnis by Shias as feared after Saddam's ouster, but nevertheless here is ISIS, populated by former Saddam Baathists. I don't know what the situation was in the ground in Lebanon, but Hezbollah was made much more powerful by Israel's occupation and also brought the Maronite Christians to their side.
> 
> Unfortunately the first thing differing groups within these nations do, is take up arms at the first sign of oppression by the government. And there are many parties ready and willing to furnish these weapons and facilitate bloodshed. Peaceful, democratic ways should be used to address graft and oppression whether in Libya, or Syria or Lebanon etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, KSA was angry with Pakistan because they did not take the same role taken by Egypt for example. Pakistan has its own problems with TTP and what not and should be diligently attending to those problems instead of jumping in wars it has no business fighting.


My Farsi brother pak cleared all tribal areas only thing left is tirah valley that operation is almost done pak has enough human resource that it can cater saudi needs .Pak is moving towards right direction my Farsi brother .pak and saudi relations r way deeper than U think .pak GONNA provide one corp to kingdom plus some FC which R battled hardened in tribal area which is similar to Yemen .there was No request of direct military intervention From kingdom .But what they were demanding they got it .Cheers


----------



## Hussein

they are Iraqis who should choose during elections which president / government they want
it is not Saudi Arabia who should choose what should be the future of Iraq

Islamic State militants seize key areas in capital of Iraq’s largest province - The Washington Post


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hussein said:


> they are Iraqis who should choose during elections which president / government they want
> it is not Saudi Arabia who should choose what should be the future of Iraq
> 
> Islamic State militants seize key areas in capital of Iraq’s largest province - The Washington Post



This is the result of trusting the US and their allies in region .

I don't want to support Shia militias like a fanboy but they could change everything in Iraq if the government hadn't stopped their operation in Tikrit .

Saudis and US don't want ISIS to fall in Iraq as long as their terrorists gain a significant victory in Syria against Syrian Army . f ISIS falls in Iraq , thousands of Shia forces will enter Syria and can change the result there and this is what the US will never let happen through it's elements in Iraqi government and parliament .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Hussein said:


> they are Iraqis who should choose during elections which president / government they want
> it is not Saudi Arabia who should choose what should be the future of Iraq
> 
> Islamic State militants seize key areas in capital of Iraq’s largest province - The Washington Post



They don't wanna accept that government is merely fruit of an election ... people participate and vote to the party or candidates they prefer to take the power and whatever the outcome might be their vote must be respected ... but if you look at everything through sectarian glasses it could be hard for you to get along with the concept.



The SiLent crY said:


> This is the result of trusting the US and their allies in region .
> 
> I don't want to support Shia militias like a fanboy but they could change everything in Iraq if the government hadn't stopped their operation in Tikrit .
> 
> Saudis and US don't want ISIS to fall in Iraq as long as their terrorists gain a significant victory in Syria against Syrian Army . f ISIS falls in Iraq , thousands of Shia forces will enter Syria and can change the result there and this is what the US will never let happen through it's elements in Iraqi government and parliament .



The plan is the secession of countries in the ME, once Iraq and Syria get that point the region would turn to a hell ... wars would happen in order to shape new borders .. which would result in smaller weak countries as puppets. it started by occupation of Iraq back in 2003 by fabricating stories about Iraqi WMD and its connections with AQ ...alligations that were baseless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

*Aftermath of shia attack on Sunni's in Baghdad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

source pls?


----------



## Madali

Some people here are such a disgrace. US is having an army bases all over the middle east, dancing around where ever they want, their navy ships are stationed in the Persian Gulf and no one bats an eye, but morons here go on and on about "farsis".

Bunch of traitors.


----------



## IR-TR

mingle said:


> When pak declined to KSA ?plz enlighten us ?or just keep quite thanks



Huh? In Yemen? No ground forcecs or jet fighters? Didn't you pay attention to the unanimous parliamentary resolution of disapproval?


----------



## The SiLent crY

United said:


> *Aftermath of shia attack on Sunni's in Baghdad*
> 
> 
> View attachment 222140
> View attachment 222141
> View attachment 222143
> View attachment 222145
> View attachment 222146
> View attachment 222147



Same behavior as usual , When hundreds of Shias lost their lives to liberate Tikrit they were accused of looting , burning , etc , When they democratically elected a government , they were accused of oppressing the poor Sunnis and now after letting thousands of Sunnis + terrorists in their cities they're accused of another BS . 

These Sunnis should be left alone with their ISIS bros in order not to be oppressed by Rafida Shias .


----------



## Hussein

USA is not our ennemy.
when KSA asked to attack us, they didn't want.

USA is trying its way to manage but they found difficulties to understand and help i the conflict . 
they are not the one creating or sponsoring terrorism.


----------



## pak-marine

*ISIS 2015 - Iraqi Forces vs ISIS & Car Bomb | Islamic State*

*A MUST WATCH *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

............
*Iraq Live Update* ‏@*IraqLiveUpdate*  3h3 hours ago
ISF: Golden Division and units from Iraqi Federal police despatched to Anbar, take control of the situation #*Iraq*
..........
*Shi'a Jihadica* ‏@*JihadicaS*  3h3 hours ago
"We strongly condemn the attacks that took place in Adhamiyya on Wednesday night." #*Iraq* #*Sistani*
............
*U.S. Dept of Defense* ‏@*DeptofDefense*  12h12 hours ago
Coalition airstrike on #*ISIL* fighting positions near Mosul, #*Iraq*, May 4, 2015. http://youtu.be/i1WVmtqkgu0
..............
*Agence France-Presse* ‏@*AFP*  2h2 hours ago
#*UPDATE*: IS jihadists advance on ancient Syrian city of Palmyra, Iraq sends Ramadi reinforcements http://u.afp.com/v8m #*Palmyra* #*Ramadi*

................*Captain Fallujah* ‏@*inghimasii*  44m44 minutes ago
Huge amount of war spoils gained by #*IS* forces after they captured Anbar Police HQ's in Gov Complex of #*Ramadi*
...........
*Max Boot* ‏@*MaxBoot*  2h2 hours ago
Funny how WH finds its voice after a small SOF raid but has little to say after major disaster of fall of #*Ramadi*.
...............


----------



## mingle

IR-TR said:


> Huh? In Yemen? No ground forcecs or jet fighters? Didn't you pay attention to the unanimous parliamentary resolution of disapproval?


Ok very good how many ground forces of other countries went into Yemen ?Name few PLZ ?where they said disapproval ?dont tell ur heart it gives govt all power they can deploy troops when ever they want .they use one word called neutral that's it .



pak-marine said:


> *ISIS 2015 - Iraqi Forces vs ISIS & Car Bomb | Islamic State*
> 
> *A MUST WATCH *


They r not iraqi forces i always term them shia forces of Baghdad that's it .i don't see they will gain further anytime soon clearly shows they don't have support in al anbar Province .



Hussein said:


> USA is not our ennemy.
> when KSA asked to attack us, they didn't want.
> 
> USA is trying its way to manage but they found difficulties to understand and help i the conflict .
> they are not the one creating or sponsoring terrorism.


My Farsi brother Merg ber America was not saudi slogan .Mullah kiss same shatan s butt who he term big shatan .US will do to UR mullah U won't even imagine let them open embassies again they will never forget embassy siege like they did not forget Lockerbie done by Qaddafi saw what happened to him .?U can live as shatan enemy but when u kiss his butts UR days R numbered looks like UR Ayyatullah time is spewing near .first they will cut iran into his real size after eliminating assad ,Hizbullah .


----------



## Falcon29

*SoldierOfPeace* ‏@*AllyOfTruth*  1m1 minute ago
#*Iraq* #*ISF* and #*hashd* militias making large gains around #*Ramadi*. Looks like militias are able to turn the tide against #*IS* #*Daesh*
.......
*لزعيم * ‏@*IraqiSecurity*  5m5 minutes ago
#*Iraq*'s forces decimating Da'ish supply lines in Baiji. Reports that ISF+Hashd have taken Sikak, Askari, Tel Abu Jrad, Albu Tu'ma, Be'iji.
...........
@*IraqiSecurity*  20m20 minutes ago
#*US*-led coalition launches 21 air strikes against Da'ish: task force http://news.yahoo.com/u-led-coalition-launches-21-air-strikes-against-134335581.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter… #*Iraq* #*Syria*
............
*Amer Al-Kubaisi* ‏@*alkubaisi_en*  22m22 minutes ago
#*ISIL* - #*ISIS* seized four tanks, five armored personnel carriers, six Hummers and five four-wheel drive vehicles, north of #*Fallujah* , #*Iraq*
...........
*John Rendon* ‏@*JohnWRendon*  44m44 minutes ago
Battles rage as #*Iraq* sends reinforcements to Ramadi to halt #*ISIS*, at the same time Palmyra in #*Syria* is about to fall to #*ISIS*.

........
*Captain Fallujah* ‏@*inghimasii*  54m54 minutes ago
BREAKING | #*IS* forces have completely captured Al Andalus neighborhood after fierce clashes with #*Iraq*|i army, since morning in #*Ramadi*

.............


----------



## Hussein

mingle said:


> My Farsi brother Merg ber America was not saudi slogan .Mullah kiss same shatan s butt who he term big shatan .US will do to UR mullah U won't even imagine let them open embassies again they will never forget embassy siege like they did not forget Lockerbie done by Qaddafi saw what happened to him .?U can live as shatan enemy but when u kiss his butts UR days R numbered looks like UR Ayyatullah time is spewing near .first they will cut iran into his real size after eliminating assad ,Hizbullah .


the ayatollah you are speaking about always manipulated people . there is no reason to hate USA. And USA this is not just about conservatives. it is about US people and we share much with them in values . 
Especially nowadays everyone around is hating us . I won't lie to myself, and i won't hide behind i am Arab, still as an Iranian, i feel lot of pain to see such hatred towards us. 
I always believed since day zero supporting Assad is a total mistake. But supporting Iraq is a duty: supporting a democratic and the army (not militia). 
it is ok if hamas hates us. it is ok if pkk hates us . it is ok if salafis hate us with their missing brain.
but it is not ok turks now hate us till death and show so much , it is not normal pakistan hates us. it is not normal a part of our population can be manipulated by extremist groups so easily, be it kurds azeris . it means there is a problem.
the problem is this regime.
it poisons Iran . 
but when i see the ridiculous part: France played a 100% position anti Iran when USA want to improve the relations... you see guys in Iran linked to the power : they make French come because of what? because these French guys give money to them , to the khamenei organization or any bad organization . no morality.
so the game is going to go on in Iran . bad guys still going to remain.

and believe me they are the poor people and middle class the victims in Iran .
rich people spit on us . always did. be it under shah or now. they are the same kind of people. be it ayatollah khamenei fan boys , ahmadinejad thief legions or another retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> *SoldierOfPeace* ‏@*AllyOfTruth*  1m1 minute ago
> #*Iraq* #*ISF* and #*hashd* militias making large gains around #*Ramadi*. Looks like militias are able to turn the tide against #*IS* #*Daesh*
> .......
> *لزعيم * ‏@*IraqiSecurity*  5m5 minutes ago
> #*Iraq*'s forces decimating Da'ish supply lines in Baiji. Reports that ISF+Hashd have taken Sikak, Askari, Tel Abu Jrad, Albu Tu'ma, Be'iji.
> ...........
> @*IraqiSecurity*  20m20 minutes ago
> #*US*-led coalition launches 21 air strikes against Da'ish: task force http://news.yahoo.com/u-led-coalition-launches-21-air-strikes-against-134335581.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter… #*Iraq* #*Syria*
> ............
> *Amer Al-Kubaisi* ‏@*alkubaisi_en*  22m22 minutes ago
> #*ISIL* - #*ISIS* seized four tanks, five armored personnel carriers, six Hummers and five four-wheel drive vehicles, north of #*Fallujah* , #*Iraq*
> ...........
> *John Rendon* ‏@*JohnWRendon*  44m44 minutes ago
> Battles rage as #*Iraq* sends reinforcements to Ramadi to halt #*ISIS*, at the same time Palmyra in #*Syria* is about to fall to #*ISIS*.
> 
> ........
> *Captain Fallujah* ‏@*inghimasii*  54m54 minutes ago
> BREAKING | #*IS* forces have completely captured Al Andalus neighborhood after fierce clashes with #*Iraq*|i army, since morning in #*Ramadi*
> 
> .............



Overall quite good news. This cancer must be eradiated in the desert. After that happens, the Iraqi government must reach a compromise with the Sunni (tribes). That'll finish IS remnants in the cities. This sh1t has to stop.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Overall quite good news. This cancer must be eradiated in the desert. After that happens, the Iraqi government must reach a compromise with the Sunni (tribes). That'll finish IS remnants in the cities. This sh1t has to stop.



I can't independently confirm these reports, there are conflicting reports. But it would be until several more hours or another day to find out what really is the situation.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> I can't independently confirm these reports, there are conflicting reports. But it would be until several more hours or another day to find out what really is the situation.



Yep, like always. You check Reddit Syrian civil war? Great info there.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Yep, like always. You check Reddit Syrian civil war? Great info there.



No I don't, I just learned how about the whole hashtag twitter thing, makes it very easy to find new information. Social media can be considered reliable source these days as media is using it as resource.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> No I don't, I just learned how about the whole hashtag twitter thing, makes it very easy to find new information. Social media can be considered reliable source these days as media is using it as resource.



Yep. The wonders of social media. Lot of bs in it though sadly, but it gets confirmed or disproven pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Chris* ‏@*AllMilitaryNews*  24m24 minutes ago
RT @*IraqiSecurity* #*Iraq*; Heavy fighting taking place today between Da'ish and the Hashd al-Sha'abi in al-Raka, west of Samarra.

.............

If the above is true, then I can't believe reports of counter offensive in Ramadi. Because how they manage to launch offensive in Samarra? Unless they have small presence inside there.


----------



## mingle

Hussein said:


> the ayatollah you are speaking about always manipulated people . there is no reason to hate USA. And USA this is not just about conservatives. it is about US people and we share much with them in values .
> Especially nowadays everyone around is hating us . I won't lie to myself, and i won't hide behind i am Arab, still as an Iranian, i feel lot of pain to see such hatred towards us.
> I always believed since day zero supporting Assad is a total mistake. But supporting Iraq is a duty: supporting a democratic and the army (not militia).
> it is ok if hamas hates us. it is ok if pkk hates us . it is ok if salafis hate us with their missing brain.
> but it is not ok turks now hate us till death and show so much , it is not normal pakistan hates us. it is not normal a part of our population can be manipulated by extremist groups so easily, be it kurds azeris . it means there is a problem.
> the problem is this regime.
> it poisons Iran .
> but when i see the ridiculous part: France played a 100% position anti Iran when USA want to improve the relations... you see guys in Iran linked to the power : they make French come because of what? because these French guys give money to them , to the khamenei organization or any bad organization . no morality.
> so the game is going to go on in Iran . bad guys still going to remain.
> 
> and believe me they are the poor people and middle class the victims in Iran .
> rich people spit on us . always did. be it under shah or now. they are the same kind of people. be it ayatollah khamenei fan boys , ahmadinejad thief legions or another retards.





Hussein said:


> the ayatollah you are speaking about always manipulated people . there is no reason to hate USA. And USA this is not just about conservatives. it is about US people and we share much with them in values .
> Especially nowadays everyone around is hating us . I won't lie to myself, and i won't hide behind i am Arab, still as an Iranian, i feel lot of pain to see such hatred towards us.
> I always believed since day zero supporting Assad is a total mistake. But supporting Iraq is a duty: supporting a democratic and the army (not militia).
> it is ok if hamas hates us. it is ok if pkk hates us . it is ok if salafis hate us with their missing brain.
> but it is not ok turks now hate us till death and show so much , it is not normal pakistan hates us. it is not normal a part of our population can be manipulated by extremist groups so easily, be it kurds azeris . it means there is a problem.
> the problem is this regime.
> it poisons Iran .
> but when i see the ridiculous part: France played a 100% position anti Iran when USA want to improve the relations... you see guys in Iran linked to the power : they make French come because of what? because these French guys give money to them , to the khamenei organization or any bad organization . no morality.
> so the game is going to go on in Iran . bad guys still going to remain.
> 
> and believe me they are the poor people and middle class the victims in Iran .
> rich people spit on us . always did. be it under shah or now. they are the same kind of people. be it ayatollah khamenei fan boys , ahmadinejad thief legions or another retards.


Husain I live in Canada and lot iranian friends I did not met a single iranian who is supporter of Ayyatullah they all againest them I am not taking dissident iranian shah era ?most recent immigrants .i beleive iran is creating too many enemy at once theior plate was full but now over flowing due to Yemen crisis plus they loosing countries like pak ,turkey who were neutral now taking sides againest iran over Yemen .i don't think iran has capacity and human resources to fight everywhere in Syria ,labanon,Iraq,now in Yemen .persian ppl r famous for theior wisdom I am surprise about Ayyatullah logic ?instead of decreasing they increasing problems for themselves .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

mingle said:


> Husain I live in Canada and lot iranian friends I did not met a single iranian who is supporter of Ayyatullah they all againest them I am not taking dissident iranian shah era ?most recent immigrants .i beleive iran is creating too many enemy at once theior plate was full but now over flowing due to Yemen crisis plus they loosing countries like pak ,turkey who were neutral now taking sides againest iran over Yemen .i don't think iran has capacity and human resources to fight everywhere in Syria ,labanon,Iraq,now in Yemen .persian ppl r famous for theior wisdom I am surprise about Ayyatullah logic ?instead of decreasing they increasing problems for themselves .



Dude, Iran isn't doing anythng in Yemen right now. Just voicing support for the houthis and sending aid convoys. You're blowing this out of proportion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

IR-TR said:


> Dude, Iran isn't doing anythng in Yemen right now. Just voicing support for the houthis and sending aid convoys. You're blowing this out of proportion.


Dude this is UR point of view not rest of world .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mingle said:


> Dude this is UR point of view not rest of world .


Dude show any evidence for your claims .


----------



## IR-TR

mingle said:


> Dude this is UR point of view not rest of world .



The F you saying? Read some articles. Iran's influence in the houthis is small at best. they didn't call on them to take over half of yemen.


----------



## mingle

JEskandari said:


> Dude show any evidence for your claims .


Dude u have to prove UR innocent not us


----------



## Hack-Hook

mingle said:


> Dude u have to prove UR innocent not us





mingle said:


> Dude u have to prove UR innocent not us


Dude the burden of proof is by the person who claim it . And your post show that you are part of those people's who claim all your failures are due to Iran's actions.


----------



## Saho




----------



## Falcon29

As I figured, Iraqi government/security sources are just making things up left and right. There was no counter offensive and all of Ramadi has officially fallen to ISIS. Which was probably an intentional move in order to get justification for deploying militias instead of army:

 *Garmıyanı ‏כורדי* ‏@*Sarbarzi*  2m2 minutes ago
The last remaining ISF unit in #*Ramadi* has reportedly fallen. Meanwhile PM Abadi appoves deployment of Shia militias to recapture it. #*Iraq*

*Baghdad's Kassakhoon* ‏@*kassakhoon*  7m7 minutes ago
Talks in Baghdad about #*Iraq*'s PM @*HaiderAlAbadi* to issue soon orders to Hashid Al-Shaabi to deploy in Anbar. #*IS*
...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Falcon29 said:


> As I figured, Iraqi government/security sources are just making things up left and right. There was no counter offensive and all of Ramadi has officially fallen to ISIS. Which was probably an intentional move in order to get justification for deploying militias instead of army:
> 
> *Garmıyanı ‏כורדי* ‏@*Sarbarzi*  2m2 minutes ago
> The last remaining ISF unit in #*Ramadi* has reportedly fallen. Meanwhile PM Abadi appoves deployment of Shia militias to recapture it. #*Iraq*
> 
> *Baghdad's Kassakhoon* ‏@*kassakhoon*  7m7 minutes ago
> Talks in Baghdad about #*Iraq*'s PM @*HaiderAlAbadi* to issue soon orders to Hashid Al-Shaabi to deploy in Anbar. #*IS*
> ...........


I think Iraq should deploy the Shiite militia to engage ISIS, then the coalition can start bombing the whole area. I think this will be for the best. Getting rid of all fringe elements in Iraq.


----------



## Falcon29

azzo said:


> I think Iraq should deploy the Shiite militia to engage ISIS, then the coalition can start bombing the whole area. I think this will be for the best. Getting rid of all fringe elements in Iraq.



US, PMF, and Iran are allies, will never happen. US will never target Shia militias. I don't know if army put up a fight, but it just seems like Iraqi governments intention was to get justification to deploy Shia militias. Unless the Iraqi army is just that bad, I would have to be on ground to know the truth. But there are reports that in coming hours large counteroffensives will take place in Anbar. I believe ISIS knows that and it is working quickly to prevent them from mobilizing, look at the breaking news here:

*Rami* ‏@*RamiAlLolah*  11m11 minutes ago
#*BreakingNews* #*Aamaq*: #*ISIS* storming #*Iraq*|i army first regiment southeast #*Fallujah*.. #*Anbar*

..............

They will probably make small push with small groups on outskirts of Baghdad to put pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> The last remaining ISF unit in #*Ramadi* has reportedly fallen. Meanwhile PM Abadi appoves deployment of Shia militias to recapture it. #*Iraq*



I hope they refuse to take part in that battle. Ramadi and Fallujah are hornets' nests, if they level the whole cities, it would be better.

Let those incompetent 'tribal leaders' who first refused Shia forces' presence in cities take back their own cities and sacrifice their own lives instead of running away like cowards.

First supporting ISIS in form of revolutionaries, then starting to fight the revolutionaries, then refusing Shia presence in Anbar, then flooding to Shia cities from their IS brethren that they supported at first and now running away from their cities and asking Shias to take them back for them. These snakes are worse than IS itself and the main reason for this mess and suffering of many Sunni and Shia civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> I hope they refuse to take part in that battle. Ramadi and Fallujah are hornets' nests, if they level the whole cities, it would be better.
> 
> Let those incompetent 'tribal leaders' who first refused Shia forces' presence in cities take back their own cities and sacrifice their own lives instead of running away like cowards.
> 
> First supporting ISIS in form of revolutionaries, then starting to fight the revolutionaries, then refusing with Shia presence in Anbar, then flooding to Shia cities from their IS brethren that they supported at first and now running away from their cities and asking Shias to take them back for them. These snakes are worse than IS itself and the main reason for this mess and suffering of many Sunni and Shia civilians.


Well said 
If these dogs want to cities back they should fight for it 

In fact many of their tribes who were members of the sahawat they are also members in al Qaeda



Falcon29 said:


> US, PMF, and Iran are allies, will never happen. US will never target Shia militias. I don't know if army put up a fight, but it just seems like Iraqi governments intention was to get justification to deploy Shia militias. Unless the Iraqi army is just that bad, I would have to be on ground to know the truth. But there are reports that in coming hours large counteroffensives will take place in Anbar. I believe ISIS knows that and it is working quickly to prevent them from mobilizing, look at the breaking news here:
> 
> *Rami* ‏@*RamiAlLolah*  11m11 minutes ago
> #*BreakingNews* #*Aamaq*: #*ISIS* storming #*Iraq*|i army first regiment southeast #*Fallujah*.. #*Anbar*
> 
> ..............
> 
> They will probably make small push with small groups on outskirts of Baghdad to put pressure.


This is iraqi affairs,terrorist supporter like you should not post in here only if you don't support isis


----------



## Saho

Ramadi had completely fallen.

Ramadi + Fallujah = Right next door to Baghdad.

Baghdad won't look good. I have a feeling it will be much, much worse considering the majority are Shia. It could turn into an ocean wace of bloodshed.


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine @SALMAN AL-FARSI 

You both don't make any sense. Reality is army has serious flaws, every time they end up in failure all you do is put blame on 'fifth columiists' , 'Sunni residents'. This is definition of incompetence. It's the army/militia that flee from the ISIS insurgency. The militias are present in Fallujah but still losing eastern portions to ISIS. Not being welcome there is not equivalent to being militarily competent. I believe cowardice is a big factor here, suggesting leveling cities is a sign of cowardice. Iraqi militias operate in the same way most regional armies do, which is strike fear into civilian population hoping it will bring about results. This method won't work, it is counter-effective. Now ISIS can send reinforcements east and try retaking Tikrit, or going for Samarra, which endangers Baghdad. So ruling out a solution makes no sense. 

The Iraqi government needs to fund the army and improve its skills, whilst take political steps needed to reconcile the nation. Both of you are against that because you want Iranian dominated government, which will only complicate matters. 



Saho said:


> Ramadi had completely fallen.
> 
> Ramadi + Fallujah = Right next door to Baghdad.
> 
> Baghdad won't look good. Expect the Capital to turn into Fallujah 2.0



They have not completely fallen. Although I believe once they are, they won't go on full on offensive in Baghdad until they retake Tikrit otherwise they will easily be ambushed unless they manage to do the unbelievable and enter central Baghdad and maintain a presence there.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Iraq is a failed project. No one is ready to settle for the other. Partition is the best option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

.......
@*Matan_press*  14m14 minutes ago
#*ISIS* declares 150 female prisoners freed from #*Ramadi* Counter-Terrorism Center after storming it.. #*Anbar* #*Iraq*
........
*InvestedIraq* ‏@*InvestedIraq*  15m15 minutes ago
Head of Islamic Supreme Council of Iraq, Ammar al-#*Hakim* : federalism is best way forward for #*Iraq*
..........
*From Somalia Live* ‏@*hassanistiila*  16m16 minutes ago
#*BREAKING*, #*Iraq* - >150 #*ISF* still intense fight against #*ISIS* in #*Houz* area in center #*Ramadi*, PM order to counter attack
.........
*Kyle W. Orton* ‏@*KyleWOrton*  22m22 minutes ago
#*Iraq*: Here we go. Statement from PM Abadi gives official cover for Hashd al-Shabi to move into al-Anbar.
..........
*Hedi Kurda* ‏@*hedikurda*  25m25 minutes ago
It's absolutely astonishing and sad how useless the Iraqi security forces are. Country hostage to #*ISIS* & Iranian militias. #*Iraq*
............
@*IraqiSecurity*  2m2 minutes ago
3 Hashd al-Sha'abi regiments have reached al-Mazra'a, east of Fallujah, to reinforce #*Iraq*'s forces there (likely for the Karma op).

............
*g1* ‏@*g1mg1*  3m3 minutes ago
#*Anbar* Situation 17 May 2015 HQ:http://s6.uplod.ir/i/00601/qkz7ldfbk7b5.jpg… … #*Iraq* #*Ramadi* #*Fallujah* #*الانبار* #*الرمادي* #*العراق*

Most of eastern Fallujah is in control of militias/army. Ramadi seems to be largely in control of ISIS. 
.........

*iraq happenings* ‏@*iraqhappenings*  21m21 minutes ago
Iraq war a mistake, White House hopefuls says #*iraq* http://wordlink.com/l/17Xeo
..........



Al-Kurdi said:


> Iraq is a failed project. No one is ready to settle for the other. Partition is the best option.



How exactly are you gonna do that?

.....
*Envtl Peacebuilding* ‏@*EnvPeacebuild*  7m7 minutes ago
#*Iraq* and #*Kurdistan*'s relations grow sour as KRG awaits full #*oil* payments http://goo.gl/xEoAJ6 #*environmentalpeacebuilding*
.........
*Envtl Peacebuilding* ‏@*EnvPeacebuild*  1m1 minute ago
#*Iraq* Baiji #*oil* refinery may be destroyed in battle to save it http://goo.gl/X7PnDb #*environmentalpeacebuilding*
.......
*Sputnik* ‏@*SputnikInt*  5m5 minutes ago
US-led coalition carries out 26 airstrikes against #*ISIL* in #*Syria*, #*Iraq* http://sptnkne.ws/mpx
.......
*Dudi Cohen* ‏@*dudi_cohen*  12m12 minutes ago
#*Suleimani* in #*Iraq* #*IRGC*






...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

.....
*T. Grant Benson* ‏@*GrantB911*  2m2 minutes ago
MT @*RamiAlLolah*: Unconfirmed reports: Coalition forces may strike #*Iraq*|i army 8th Brigade in #*Ramadi* to prevent seizure of arms by #*ISIS*
.....
Some Arab reports are saying they already took over 8th birgade base? So they must have taken weapons.

........

Anyways, this is being blown out of proportion, I'm pretty sure prior to coalition IS was controlling Ramadai , Falujjah, Tikrit, and going on offensive in Samarra. So it is not yet game changing.


----------



## The SiLent crY

This is the fault of that Western - Saudi backed prime minister in Iraq .

Iraq trusted Iran and they could take Tikrit and eastern parts . Iraq trusted the US and Arabs , They lost Ramadi .

I let Iraqis to judge not anyone else .


----------



## Falcon29

......
*Iraq Monitor* ‏@*IraqMonitor*  1m1 minute ago
Yahoo! News: Governor's spokesman in Iraq's Anbar province says 'Ramadi has fallen' to Islamic State group http://yhoo.it/1KYGucH #*Iraq*
*.....
Seloom ‏@M_Seloom  7m7 minutes ago
Seloom retweeted Zaid Benjamin

Karbala & Najjaf provinces send their sons on the borders with Anbar in case #ISIS attacks the cities. #Iraq
......

*


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Karbala & Najjaf provinces send their sons on the borders with Anbar in case #*ISIS* attacks the cities. #*Iraq*



Do you know why ISIS captures cities like Ramadi, Tikrit or Mosul so easily, while it can't even get close to cities like Basrah, Najaf or Karbala? I think the answer is not that difficult.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Do you know why ISIS captures cities like Ramadi, Tikrit or Mosul so easily, while it can't even get close to cities like Basrah, Najaf or Karbala? I think the answer is not that difficult.



Because US starts bombing them. And because government/Iran gives Shias arms. Sunni tribes/civilians don't get weapons.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Because US starts bombing them. And because government/Iran gives Shias arms. Sunni tribes/civilians don't get weapons.


Yes! That's exactly what I meant.  Genius answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Yes! That's exactly what I meant.  Genius answer.



I know truth hurts you. 

All Shia/Iranian militias are good for is being sectarian in their language and threatening to rape woman. Without US support IS will rape every Shia militia in Iraq. Everybody knows this, even with government arming all Shia's desperately. Shia's aren't known to be fighters, they prefer life over death. People of Anbar shouldn't fight ISIS in order for sectarian government to return and talk shit and intimidate innocent women. If it wasn't for 'big satan' the government would be toppled. Even with 'big satan' it will happen. 

If Saudi Arabia gave IS 1% of the support you give to Shia militias in Iraq IS would take over Baghdad within one week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> I know truth hurts you.
> 
> All Shia/Iranian militias are good for is being sectarian in their language and threatening to rape woman. Without US support IS will rape every Shia militia in Iraq. Everybody knows this, even with government arming all Shia's desperately. Shia's aren't known to be fighters, they prefer life over death. People of Anbar shouldn't fight ISIS in order for sectarian government to return and talk shit and intimidate innocent women. If it wasn't for 'big satan' the government would be toppled. Even with 'big satan' it will happen.
> 
> If Saudi Arabia gave IS 1% of the support you give to Shia militias in Iraq IS would take over Baghdad within one week.



Good, please reveal more of yourself. It's getting interesting, yet unsurprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Good, please reveal more of yourself. It's getting interesting, yet unsurprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiannKall

The Baghdad government did the mistake to refuse to grant Sunni Arabs autonomy in Anbar. Instead they condemned Sunni leaders like Hashimi to death and shot at protesters. A very bad mistake. Now Anbar will be de facto independent for the next years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

GiannKall said:


> The Baghdad government did the mistake to refuse to grant Sunni Arabs autonomy in Anbar. Instead they condemned Sunni leaders like Hashimi to death and shot at protesters. A very bad mistake. Now Anbar will be de facto independent for the next years



that's the entire Fcking point. WTF will the Sunnis do? Great if they'd join Saudi, but they don't want it. WTF are they going to do? There is NO OIL in Sunni Iraqi areas. I applaud Sunnis for being brave people, and warriors of the Lord, but even they like money and jobs. ALL Iraqi oil is in Shia and Kurd areas. 

I'm not being an a-sshole, but can somebody answer my question? What is going to happen when there is a poor Sunni state?


----------



## GBU-28

Shias and Sunnis need to be separated in the M.E. They cannot live together.

Mind you, they don't seem to be able to live in peace with anyone else either.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> that's the entire Fcking point. WTF will the Sunnis do? Great if they'd join Saudi, but they don't want it. WTF are they going to do? There is NO OIL in Sunni Iraqi areas. I applaud Sunnis for being brave people, and warriors of the Lord, but even they like money and jobs. ALL Iraqi oil is in Shia and Kurd areas.
> 
> I'm not being an a-sshole, but can somebody answer my question? What is going to happen when there is a poor Sunni state?



Partition is unrealistic, at least in officially proclaimed legal sense. I doubt the Iraqi government or Syrian regime would agree to officially partition the Syria and Iraq. Because it means official concessions to be made and actual borders to be drawn. They will however accept that some cities will be in an unofficial sense defacto states. Question is, both states are in state of war. So even if partition is reached, many things will be violated.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> Partition is unrealistic, at least in officially proclaimed legal sense. I doubt the Iraqi government or Syrian regime would agree to officially partition the Syria and Iraq. Because it means official concessions to be made and actual borders to be drawn. They will however accept that some cities will be in an unofficial sense defacto states. Question is, both states are in state of war. So even if partition is reached, many things will be violated.



Agree? I don't think they have much choice (international preassure). Normally in these cases warring parties will go back and forth, and finally something will be settled. The real question was though, how do the Sunni heartlands survive, from lack of resources. Of will the GCC help them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> Partition is unrealistic, at least in officially proclaimed legal sense. I doubt the Iraqi government or Syrian regime would agree to officially partition the Syria and Iraq. Because it means official concessions to be made and actual borders to be drawn. They will however accept that some cities will be in an unofficial sense defacto states. Question is, both states are in state of war. So even if partition is reached, many things will be violated.



What do you think Daesh is about? Why do you think Kerry visited Lavrov? Syria is going to become three states, pretty soon. The West won't allow the opposition to reach Dimashq or the Alawite/Druze parts. Syrian Kurdistan is all but seperated. Iraq isn't far behind. They are redrawing Sykes-Picot in the way they should have drawn it in the first place.

The question remains: wtf are a bunch of poor Sunni bastards, many of whom are radicalized, going to do without resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Ramadi: Brave Iraqi troops had held out isis for 16 months, with very little help from bagdad before crumbling 

bagdad left the sunni iraqi troops to defend with minimum assistance.

Iran-backed militias 'head for Iraq's IS-held Ramadi' - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Ramadi: Brave Iraqi troops had held out isis for 16 months, with very little help from bagdad before crumbling
> 
> bagdad left the sunni iraqi troops to defend with minimum assistance.
> 
> Iran-backed militias 'head for Iraq's IS-held Ramadi' - BBC News



Nice fabrication and usual lying.

Sunni tribes refused Shia presence in Anbar province for months, now they are begging 'evil Shias' to liberate them from the very same ISIS they first considered as 'revolutionaries'.

Now that their cities fell to IS, they suddenly felt the need of Shia presence in Anbar, which they dogmatically refused till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> Nice fabrication and usual lying.
> 
> Sunni tribes refused Shia presence in Anbar province for months, now they are begging 'evil Shias' to liberate them from the very same ISIS they first considered as 'revolutionaries'.
> 
> Now that their cities fell to IS, they suddenly felt the need of Shia presence in Anbar, which they dogmatically refused till now.





say thankyou USAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> say thankyou USAF


So much wisdom in your answers.

Well UAE and Saudis should mainly thank USAF, since it's giving them intelligence and logistics in Yemen. USAF hasn't been able to do $hit against IS, it's PMF who always does the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*IS seizes Iraqi army base; PM to send in Shia fighters*
*Security forces withdraw from Anbar Operations Command after it comes under attack by insurgents


Agencies
May 18, 2015







*BAGHDAD:* Islamic State militants drove security forces from a key military base in western Iraq on Sunday and Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi authorised the deployment of Shia paramilitaries to wrest back control of the mainly Sunni province.


Members of the security forces said they had withdrawn from the Anbar Operations Command after it came under attack by the insurgents, who have now trapped them in an area to the west of the city of Ramadi. One officer among them who asked to remain unnamed said the militants were urging the security forces via loudspeaker to discard their weapons, and promising them safety in return. The recent Islamic State gains in Anbar province represent the biggest victory for the insurgents in Iraq since security forces and Shia paramilitary groups began pushing them back last year.


A spokesman for Abadi said the prime minister had ordered paramilitaries to prepare to “support the armed forces and restore control over all parts of Anbar”, after the provincial council voted in favour of their deployment. Shia paramilitaries have played a leading role in reversing Islamic State gains elsewhere in Iraq, but have so far been kept on the sidelines in Anbar due to concerns about inflaming sectarian violence. Earlier on Sunday, the insurgents overran one of the last remaining districts held by government forces in Ramadi, having seized most of the city over the past two days.


A contingent of Iraqi special forces had been holding out in the Malaab neighborhood, but retreated to an area east of the city after suffering heavy casualties, security sources said. Anbar provincial council member Athal Fahdawi described the situation in Ramadi as “total collapse”. Ramadi is the capital of Anbar, Iraq’s largest province, and one of just a few towns and cities to have remained under government control in the vast desert terrain, which borders Saudi Arabia, Syria and Jordan.


Islamic State, which emerged as an offshoot of al Qaeda, controls large parts of Iraq and Syria in a self-proclaimed caliphate where it has massacred members of religious minorities and slaughtered Western and Arab hostages. The United States and its allies have been pounding the militants for months with air strikes in both countries. Washington said on Saturday its special forces had killed a senior IS figure in a raid into Syria. Over a period of 24 hours up to 0500 GMT on Sunday, the U.S.-led coalition carried out seven air strikes near Ramadi, according to a statement — the highest number on any single location in Iraq and Syria.


Police and army officials said four nearly simultaneous bombings targeted police officers defending the Malaab district in southern Ramadi, killing 10 and wounding 15. Among the dead was Col. Muthana al-Jabri, the chief of the Malaab police station, they said. Later on, police said three suicide bombers drove their explosive-laden cars into the gate of the Anbar Operation Command, the military headquarters for the province, killing five soldiers and wounding 12.


Fierce clashes erupted between security forces and Islamic State militants following the attacks. Islamic State militants later seized Malaab after government forces withdrew, with the militants saying they now held the military headquarters. A police officer who was in Malaab said retreating forces left behind about 30 army vehicles and weapons that included artillery and assault rifles. He said some two dozen police officers also went missing during the fighting. All the officials spoke on condition of anonymity as they weren’t authorized to talk to journalists.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IR-TR said:


> that's the entire Fcking point. WTF will the Sunnis do? Great if they'd join Saudi, but they don't want it. WTF are they going to do? There is NO OIL in Sunni Iraqi areas. I applaud Sunnis for being brave people, and warriors of the Lord, but even they like money and jobs. ALL Iraqi oil is in Shia and Kurd areas.
> 
> I'm not being an a-sshole, but can somebody answer my question? What is going to happen when there is a poor Sunni state?



They have THE WATER.


----------



## IR-TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> They have THE WATER.



Still, better to have oil. What are they going to do, blow up the dams? Shia Iraq can buy all the water it needs. Kidding aside though, how will the Sunni parts survive financially if this plan happens?


----------



## Falcon29

AJ reporting IS attack on Khalidyah in Anbaar



IR-TR said:


> Agree? I don't think they have much choice (international preassure). Normally in these cases warring parties will go back and forth, and finally something will be settled. The real question was though, how do the Sunni heartlands survive, from lack of resources. Of will the GCC help them?



Why would Sunnis ask for partition if they're winning? Sunnis will take over Syria and Iraq within a year if the United States doesn't intervene to prevent that. So your question is answered.

Iraq under Shia control has been an failure. On all fronts. Better give it back to the original owners. And the economy, security situation، etc...will improve.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> AJ reporting IS attack on Khalidyah in Anbaar



Since this morning, Khalidyah is under IS assault. And Shia militias are stuck in Karma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

We need to wake up Genghis Khan to clean up the whole place!


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> We need to wake up Genghis Khan to clean up the whole place!



I'm no European, but from American perspective we should leave the region alone. Right now there is no consensus on Syria/Iraq by the ME peoples. Because the sides are divided by Sunni/Shia. So it's impossible for them to agree on political settlement. So the way it looks this is going to be fought out. Which means we should stay out of it. Intervening will just create more IS splinter groups. Once the war is over(Sunni or Shia victory) in these two nations, then either Iran/Shias will be powerful and declare war on Saudi Arabia causing regional war or Sunnis win and Sunni nations try rebuilding both aria and Iraq. Which means as of now, the West shouldn't have any interest in getting entangled.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> AJ reporting IS attack on Khalidyah in Anbaar
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Sunnis ask for partition if they're winning? Sunnis will take over Syria and Iraq within a year if the United States doesn't intervene to prevent that. So your question is answered.
> 
> Iraq under Shia control has been an failure. On all fronts. Better give it back to the original owners. And the economy, security situation، etc...will improve.



I mean split. Are you f-ing kidding me that 6 million Sunnis will annex 20 million Shia? I'm talking about each his own territory. What's to win? Sunnis take over entire Iraq, wtf do you mean?


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> I mean split. Are you f-ing kidding me that 6 million Sunnis will annex 20 million Shia? I'm talking about each his own territory. What's to win? Sunnis take over entire Iraq, wtf do you mean?



IS will annex or expel them or they will flee to Iran. If IS manages to succeed in its goals for Iraq. As for Syria, majority is Sunni and opposition is making gains. It will take time but they are going to fight until victory. No partition no nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> IS will annex or expel them or they will flee to Iran. If IS manages to succeed in its goals for Iraq. As for Syria, majority is Sunni and opposition is making gains. It will take time but they are going to fight until victory. No partition no nothing.



You're delusional. Those terrorist will conquer 20 million people? Syria is another story. See how that happens? Depends on the majority. People like you make me want Iran to take that little POS land Qatar and annex it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

IR-TR said:


> You're delusional. Those terrorist will conquer 20 million people? Syria is another story. See how that happens? Depends on the majority. People like you make me want Iran to take that little POS land Qatar and annex it.


Ignore him he doesn't know anything about Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Ignore him he doesn't know anything about Iraq



You're right. He's delusional. 
Al Farsi? Is that a Persian Iraqi (arab)? One of those early migrants? Just asking if an Arab is called al Farsi. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> You're delusional. Those terrorist will conquer 20 million people? Syria is another story. See how that happens? Depends on the majority. People like you make me want Iran to take that little POS land Qatar and annex it.



Nope, not delusional, they will either live under Islamic rule or go to Iran. Nobody in the region has anything to lose anymore. Attacking Qatar/Saudi Arabia would be best thing to happen. Because our Prophet mentioned that we Muslims will be as we were in the beginning of Islam. Meaning Saudi arabians will form battalions in same way Muhammad formed them in Badr. This will start with awaited Mahdi. Right now Saudis don't take everything to heart because they have really good quality of life, but once you attack them they will change in mentality.

Iraq won't be allowed to be a shia country anymore. All Shias do is stab the Islamic Ummah in the back when they're weak. What Salah Al Din did will happen again and we're witnessing begining of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> I'm no European, but from American perspective we should leave the region alone. Right now there is no consensus on Syria/Iraq by the ME peoples. Because the sides are divided by Sunni/Shia. So it's impossible for them to agree on political settlement. So the way it looks this is going to be fought out. Which means we should stay out of it. Intervening will just create more IS splinter groups. Once the war is over(Sunni or Shia victory) in these two nations, then either Iran/Shias will be powerful and declare war on Saudi Arabia causing regional war or Sunnis win and Sunni nations try rebuilding both aria and Iraq. Which means as of now, the West shouldn't have any interest in getting entangled.


Seems like once again, you began to support murders, rapists and pillagers called IS. You are being too dramatic. Nobody is going to declare war on anybody. These are just proxy ways. They won't fight each other directly and instead they will use other countries like Syria and Iraq to fight their wars. And no, USA should wipe out IS and strengthen the Kurds and they are already pulling out of Middle East anyway. The future of the world is Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Iranian troops + US air support, let's see what comes out of it:

*Benjamin T Decker* ‏@*btdecker*  2m2 minutes ago
Unconfirmed reports of #*Iran* troops crossing into #*Iraq* following today's senior level meeting in #*Baghdad*
......
@*Matan_press*  37m37 minutes ago
#*Iraq* :Recent Satellite imagery shows #*ISIS* building up forces in #*Fallujah* . Possible prep to attack ISF forces between it & #*Ramadi*

........
*Mustafa Kadhum* ‏@*mustafakadhum*  3m3 minutes ago
Pentagon sees a role for Popular Mobilisation forces, Alhashd AlShaabi, in #*Iraq* battle to liberate #*Ramadi* under Baghdad control

........
*Cairo Reports* ‏@*CairoReports*  8m8 minutes ago
#*CR* #*US*., allies conduct 25 air strikes in #*Iraq*, #*Syria*: task force l #*IslamicState* Read more: … #*CR* #*CairoReports*
.........
*Great IS NATION* ‏@*GreatISNATI0N57*  14m14 minutes ago
#*BreakingNews*  Convoys of Shia troops crossed from #*Iran* into #*Iraq* through #*Montheriya* border crossing according to @*sadq1443*.. #*IS*

........


Azizam said:


> Seems like once again, you began to support murders, rapists and pillagers called IS. You are being too dramatic. Nobody is going to declare war on anybody. These are just proxy ways. They won't fight each other directly and instead they will use other countries like Syria and Iraq to fight their wars. And no, USA should wipe out IS and strengthen the Kurds and they are already pulling out of Middle East anyway. The future of the world is Pacific.



I don't see where we are disagreeing. We both agree that West doesn't have major interest in ME no longer and that they will let them fight it out. West will need ground invasion to achieve what you mention or alliance with Iran.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Iraqi sunnis are becoming Shia of Ali against ISIS


----------



## Falcon29

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Iraqi sunnis are becoming Shia of Ali against ISIS



LOL, so Iraqi gov't demands slave-master relationship/Or become Shia's in order to have any support. No wonder they're losing territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, so Iraqi gov't demands slave-master relationship/Or become Shia's in order to have any support. No wonder they're losing territory.



You go and retake your territory ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

For all these twitter users, I apologize for using your updates here. But don't post conflict related news on constant basis otherwise I will take it that you're a news source and you might be used to update this forum. 

..............
*Iraq Solidarity News* ‏@iraqsolidarity  10m10 minutes ago
Senior army general dismissed due to security deterioration in al-Karma http://bit.ly/1HnTtEm #*iraq* #iraqi #news
...........
*Hannibal *‏@Hannibalum  3m3 minutes ago
Airstrike near #Khalidiya & #Habbaniyah in East #Ramadi. #ISIS is undoubtedly in the offensive. #*Iraq*
.............
*Hannibal *‏@Hannibalum  6m6 minutes ago
10th regiment HQ near #Khalidiya under attack or has fallen in #ISIS hands. #*Iraq*
.........


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, so Iraqi gov't demands slave-master relationship/Or become Shia's in order to have any support. No wonder they're losing territory.


It seems arab Sunnis are tired of being attacked by Israel and sunnis.


----------



## azzo

With all this shit happening, Iraqis and Iraqi TV still find the time to talk about Yemen and Syria, and how bad the FSA and Saudis are.  

good job guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

..........
*Seloom* ‏@M_Seloom  2m2 minutes ago
Anbar City Council calls upon Jordan and Saudi Arabia to accept Ramadi refugees as Baghdad refuses to let them in. #*Iraq* #Isis
.........


azzo said:


> With all this shit happening, Iraqis and Iraqi TV still find the time to talk about Yemen and Syria, and how bad the FSA and Saudis are.
> 
> good job guys.



These are some nasty sectarian people, they have the wrong priorities. Here they refuse their own refugees because they happen to be Sunni's. But the Iraqi government welcomes and gives citizenship to Iranian Shia's. They are lucky they have US airstrikes. The Shia militias on ground, are getting air support from US, yet during Saudi airstrikes on Yemen they were threatning to assist their Houthis brothers against the 'Saudi American Zionist dogs', how ironic. Iran is busy demonizing Arabs 24/7 for collaborating with US, yet USA is saving it's azz in Iraq and Syria. 

It's funny because Arab/iranian Shias, all over social media and their media are busy branding Arabs as traitors, Zionists, Americans, etc...and telling the Arab public we should oppose our governments and accept the Iranian anti-US project yet these guys are closet ones to USA, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Falcon29 said:


> ..........
> *Seloom* ‏@M_Seloom  2m2 minutes ago
> Anbar City Council calls upon Jordan and Saudi Arabia to accept Ramadi refugees as Baghdad refuses to let them in. #*Iraq* #Isis
> .........
> 
> 
> These are some nasty sectarian people, they have the wrong priorities. Here they refuse their own refugees because they happen to be Sunni's. But the Iraqi government welcomes and gives citizenship to Iranian Shia's. They are lucky they have US airstrikes. *The Shia militias on ground, are getting air support from US, yet during Saudi airstrikes on Yemen they were threatning to assist their Houthis brothers against the 'Saudi American Zionist dogs'*, how ironic. Iran is busy demonizing Arabs 24/7 for collaborating with US, yet USA is saving it's azz in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> It's funny because Arab/iranian Shias, all over social media and their media are busy branding Arabs as traitors, Zionists, Americans, etc...and telling the Arab public we should oppose our governments and accept the Iranian anti-US project yet these guys are closet ones to USA, lol.



Exactly! they have accepted US training, support, aid, consultation, air support. Yet by their retarded logic, they forget all of those things and condemn the *ARAB coalition* based on the notion that it has US *logistical*! support.

Is this the best you can do? Just say you hate Saudis and hate seeing them get this much support from their Arab brothers, and that you're a Tennis ball being tossed around by the US and Iran, and have no real logic behind your politics and are an Iranian/US lapdog mutant system. instead of being hypocritical dimwits.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> ..........
> *Seloom* ‏@M_Seloom  2m2 minutes ago
> Anbar City Council calls upon Jordan and Saudi Arabia to accept Ramadi refugees as Baghdad refuses to let them in. #*Iraq* #Isis
> .........
> 
> 
> These are some nasty sectarian people, they have the wrong priorities. Here they refuse their own refugees because they happen to be Sunni's. But the Iraqi government welcomes and gives citizenship to Iranian Shia's. They are lucky they have US airstrikes. The Shia militias on ground, are getting air support from US, yet during Saudi airstrikes on Yemen they were threatning to assist their Houthis brothers against the 'Saudi American Zionist dogs', how ironic. Iran is busy demonizing Arabs 24/7 for collaborating with US, yet USA is saving it's azz in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> It's funny because Arab/iranian Shias, all over social media and their media are busy branding Arabs as traitors, Zionists, Americans, etc...and telling the Arab public we should oppose our governments and accept the Iranian anti-US project yet these guys are closet ones to USA, lol.



Funny 'cause one of the conditions that American has raised for cooperation in Iraq against ISIS dogs is not using Shia militia in battles anymore , otherwise there would be no airstrike ...despite recent constant air strike result is nothing but losing Al Ramadi ...

Sunnis could go live happily after for good with their sunni isis brothers .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghilzai

raptor22 said:


> Funny 'cause one of the conditions that American has raised for cooperation in Iraq against ISIS dogs is not using Shia militia in battles anymore , otherwise there would be no airstrike ...despite constant air strike resulted in losing Al Anbar ...
> 
> Sunnis could go live happily after for good with their sunni isis brothers .



Don't worry Isis will soon find fault with the Sunnis too, just a matter of a time, one who can't respect others can't respect his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Falcon29 said:


> ..........
> *Seloom* ‏@M_Seloom  2m2 minutes ago
> Anbar City Council calls upon Jordan and Saudi Arabia to accept Ramadi refugees as Baghdad refuses to let them in. #*Iraq* #Isis
> .........
> 
> 
> These are some nasty sectarian people, they have the wrong priorities.* Here they refuse their own refugees because they happen to be Sunni's. But the Iraqi government welcomes and gives citizenship to Iranian Shia's. *They are lucky they have US airstrikes.


It seems you have learned from Israel how to reject citizenship. You know how many Iraqis got Iranian citizenship despite of Saddam deporting 300000-600000 Iraqi Persians? Iran must send these Iraqi Persians back so that they receive dual citizenship (Iraqi and Iranian).


----------



## raptor22

ghilzai said:


> Don't worry Isis will soon find fault with the Sunnis too, just a matter of a time, one who can't respect others can't respect his own.



Shia can't fight in Iraq to liberate Sunni cities and meanwhile be tagged as slave ... if sunnis really want liberation and peace they should fight alongside their Shia brothers and say no to these isis dogs ... Shia has defended its cities and has helped for liberation of the other cities but has been treated unfairly ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

........
*YaBoyForest* ‏@YourBoyForest  2m2 minutes ago
#Breaking : Haditha is under attack by mortar fire , usually signaling the start of operations . @RamiAlLolah @NowresR
...........
*Hannibal *‏@Hannibalum  5m5 minutes ago
#ISIS is getting near the Far East of #Ramadi, Ouch... and no sign of the Hashd militia #*Iraq*
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

So when are the shias moving to iran? If ther is no american or arab airstrikes you will lose the fight. I think the best is to fight each other with out interenfence. Ramadi is again lost...


check ebu azrael...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Khalidiyah town and 10th regiment has fallen, Shia militias are retreating towards Habbaniyah Base.

Iranian troops entered Iraq to secure their interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

.......
*The Caravan* ‏@Abu_Harith27  8m8 minutes ago
Former adviser to @CENTCOM: 6,000 #*Iraq*|i forces fell to 150 #ISIS fighters via @ArabFreeeee http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/05/18/intv-amanpour-ali-khedery-isis-ramadi-takeover.cnn…
........

If true, there are several explanations:

1. Withdrawal was intentional
2. Iraqi troops based in Ramadi not getting any support from government
3. Very incompetent planning/plus fear of fighting
4. God is supporting ISIS fighters

.............

1 and 2 seem to be most likely, but a stupid move nevertheless unless they're sure their defense are well prepared/strong in Karbala/Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

So now IS has seized Ramadi, could the battle for Baghdad begin?


----------



## Falcon29

Hiptullha said:


> So now IS has seized Ramadi, could the battle for Baghdad begin?



Nope, they are far from Baghdad. But even if they get very near as in 20km or less, it wouldn't make sense to launch an offensive they couldn't sustain. Depends on their manpower too. If they decide they do have manpower, first they will take rest of towns like Hit/Haditha along river in Anbar and also Tikrit in north is important. If that plan offensive from north/east.

However, if they have different plan they might try slashing Baghdad in half by launching offensive on central entrance. Then wearing out forces there to help take pressure of their members in north/east. In such a case though, West will probably assist Kurds heavily, so risking their presence in Mosul is probably not worth it at this moment until they are confident of defending it.

We still don't know if they can hold unto Ramadi or it was hit run attack. Falujjah is closer to Baghdad and they've had presence there for awhile, so its' not simple task to target capital.

......
*Usum* ‏@usumtwit  4m4 minutes ago
U.S. #interrogation #team sent to #*Iraq* to #question first #Islamic #State #detainee: An… http://goo.gl/fb/ids6cy
........

US torture team creating Abu Gharib 2.0 in coordination with Shia's against Muslim women. The last time one Muslim woman was harrassed, Muslims conquered a whole empire in response. Those days will make a return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

raptor22 said:


> Funny 'cause one of the conditions that American has raised for cooperation in Iraq against ISIS dogs is not using Shia militia in battles anymore


.[/QUOTE]
Iraqi need to wake up! The deck is stacked against them...The US is herding ISIS to the direction they want them to go, just like ranchers moving cattle from one pasture to another. The Greater Middle east Bush plan is being implemented. We are living the dismemberment of Iraq as we know it...Other countries in the area will suffer the same fate including but not limited to Saudi Arabia ....The destruction of ISIS was not in the card...


----------



## Madali

What I don't understand is why don't all the Arab brave countries support the Iraqi government to fight against ISIS and help the Sunnis, secure the country, and let it prosper? Why should it fall on Iran's shoulder, when you guys constantly attack us anyway for fighting against ISIS?

Instead of Arab braves fighting against Yemen, why not spend a few months to clean the Daesh filthy from Iraq.

Always whining whining whining, and if Iraq falls to Daesh and Syria falls to Daesh, and they start bombing schools around the world, you will hear Saudi & Turkish & Qatari "modern muslims" on TV saying, "nooo they don't represent us...they are not true muslims" and all that bullshit.

Do something positive once!

In Syria, you have the excuse that Assad is bad, so any terrorist group is better than Assad, but what;s your excuse in Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Madali said:


> What I don't understand is why don't all the Arab brave countries support the Iraqi government to fight against ISIS and help the Sunnis, secure the country, and let it prosper? Why should it fall on Iran's shoulder, when you guys constantly attack us anyway for fighting against ISIS?
> 
> Instead of Arab braves fighting against Yemen, why not spend a few months to clean the Daesh filthy from Iraq.
> 
> Always whining whining whining, and if Iraq falls to Daesh and Syria falls to Daesh, and they start bombing schools around the world, you will hear Saudi & Turkish & Qatari "modern muslims" on TV saying, "nooo they don't represent us...they are not true muslims" and all that bullshit.
> 
> Do something positive once!
> 
> In Syria, you have the excuse that Assad is bad, so any terrorist group is better than Assad, but what;s your excuse in Iraq?



Iran and its proxies oppressing Sunni Muslims with US help created the extremist groups in Iraq and Syria, so it is Iran and US's job to clean up the mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

kalu_miah said:


> Iran and its proxies oppressing Sunni Muslims with US help created the extremist groups in Iraq and Syria, so it is Iran and US's job to clean up the mess.



Baath regime inside Iraq was suicidal and in reality Saddam Hussain was not understanding the regional and International politics during the cold war.


----------



## Falcon29

.......
@IraqiSecurity  3m3 minutes ago
A "human wall" has been set up near Husaybah, east of Ramadi, by #*Iraq*'s forces to prevent the advance of Da'ish militants.
.......
*Dr Hisham al-Hashimi* ‏@HishamHashemi  16m16 minutes ago
6000 Hashd Shabi fighters along w/ 1500 local police & two units of Golden Division will carry out assault on #Ramadi #*Iraq*
.........
@IraqiSecurity  6m6 minutes ago
#*Iraq*; 1,500 highly-trained, well-armed Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq fighters are preparing to be deployed with the task of protecting Karbala & Najaf.
.........
*Jannatul Ferdous* ‏@BoyJannatul4  49s49 seconds ago
#Breaking : Collapsed militias fully withdrew from South of #Baiji according to the latest news. #Baiji #*Iraq*

ISIS or pro-government militias?

EDIT: Maps indicate IS is getting closer to Tikrit and has taken south of Baiji
........



raptor22 said:


> Funny 'cause one of the conditions that American has raised for cooperation in Iraq against ISIS dogs is not using Shia militia in battles anymore , .



*Ally of Truth* ‏@AllyOfTruth  9m9 minutes ago
Huge #Iraqi offensive about to go down in #Ramadi. Over 6'500 soldiers and militias supported by #Airstrikes of #US and #*Iraq*
........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> *Ally of Truth* ‏@AllyOfTruth  9m9 minutes ago
> Huge #Iraqi offensive about to go down in #Ramadi. Over 6'500 soldiers and militias supported by #Airstrikes of #US and #*Iraq*
> ........



I doubt that Shiite regime has 6500 spare troops for Ramadi. Even if it had, it wont be enough to regain Ramadi. They would be used to bolster the number to hold areas which are still under Shia side.


----------



## بلندر

this is really funny .... but this is better to continue fights in Sunni majority cities rather than deserts ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Alienoz_TR said:


> I doubt that Shiite regime has 6500 spare troops for Ramadi. Even if it had, it wont be enough to regain Ramadi. They would be used to bolster the number to hold areas which are still under Shia side.



So , That's a Shia regime now !?

Erdogan is badly fucking up Ataturk's legacy , Turning his pure secular state to the most radical state on planet .

Good progress , Bravo .


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The current miserable state of Iraq and internal fragmentation on almost every front is by large the legacy of the failed US invasion and their subsequent utter mismanagement and failed policies (disbanding all official institutions despite Saddam's power circle being limited to a few Tikriti families), punishing the entire Sunni Arab population because Saddam (a person that could care less about religion) happened to be a "Sunni". Then a long list of failed Iraqi regimes and politicians that were more busy "getting revenge" than moving forward and learning from the past. A past that was in general as hard for all Iraqis with few exceptions regardless of sect and ethnicity.

No wonder that ISIS, various Shia militia terrorist groups that used to burn people alive, drill holes in their skulls etc. emerged when the environment is such toxic.

Iraq which is literarily flooding in oil and gas is almost as bad as Afghanistan. The richest areas of the country (Southern Iraq inhabited by Iraqi Shia Arabs) looks in large like a impoverished Sub-Saharan African country despite most politicians hailing from those regions and despite that part of Iraq largely being peaceful for at least 8 years now.

If that does not tell everything about their abilities of their "politicians" and the fragmentation of the country nothing else will.

I hate to say it but Iraq should be divided in 3 parts. A Kurdish part, Sunni Arab part and Shia Arab part. Maybe this way peace will be reached (relative peace that is) and Iraq might become less of a headache for the region.

Of course as always it's the average man and woman that suffers due to a few morons decisions and incompetence which is a shame.

In general the whole region (with few exceptions) is a giant mess and most leaders are pathetic too. Once again the average man and woman suffers and not those in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

The SiLent crY said:


> So , That's a Shia regime now !?
> 
> Erdogan is badly fucking up Ataturk's legacy , Turning his pure secular state to the most radical state on planet .
> 
> Good progress , Bravo .



Mullah regime supporter talks about secularism. Irony!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

*حيدر سومري* ‏@IraqiSecurity  15m15 minutes ago
Albu Fahad, east of #Ramadi, will be used by #*Iraq*'s forces to launch ops vs Da'ish. Ops in the area today, moving towards #Anbar's capital.
....
*Yasser Abumuailek* ‏@The_Abumuailek  20m20 minutes ago
Yasser Abumuailek retweeted إمبراطورة الشرق 5/5

Reports confirm death of #Saddam Hussein's nephew while fighting 4 #ISIS. Ba'ath involvement link? #*Iraq* #MiddleEast
...........
*Schillaci* ‏@Shaqton  24m24 minutes ago
MT @SeniorB: ISIS preparing to start an offensive on ISF in Amiryat Al-Fallujah | Getting closer and closer to Baghdad #*Iraq* #Ramadi #Anbar
......

........
خبر عاجل من الأنبار ‏- المصدر : وجهات نظر | صقور العرب

This Arab source says Fallujah tribes are preparing themselves for resisting Hash militias invasion of Fallujah and that they vow to fight them. This tells us Hashd hasn't reached Fallujah let alone Ramadi yet. 
...


----------



## Ceylal

Madali said:


> What I don't understand is why don't all the Arab brave countries support the Iraqi government to fight against ISIS and help the Sunnis, secure the country, and let it prosper? Why should it fall on Iran's shoulder, when you guys constantly attack us anyway for fighting against ISIS?
> 
> Instead of Arab braves fighting against Yemen, why not spend a few months to clean the Daesh filthy from Iraq.
> 
> Always whining whining whining, and if Iraq falls to Daesh and Syria falls to Daesh, and they start bombing schools around the world, you will hear Saudi & Turkish & Qatari "modern muslims" on TV saying, "nooo they don't represent us...they are not true muslims" and all that bullshit.
> 
> Do something positive once!
> 
> In Syria, you have the excuse that Assad is bad, so any terrorist group is better than Assad, but what;s your excuse in Iraq?


Simple the baby test tube was born with a beard, a spine, and a d--k, that his conceptors lack.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> So , That's a Shia regime now !?
> 
> Erdogan is badly fucking up Ataturk's legacy , Turning his pure secular state to the most radical state on planet .
> 
> Good progress , Bravo .





بلندر said:


> this is really funny .... but this is better to continue fights in Sunni majority cities rather than deserts ...





raptor22 said:


> Funny 'cause one of the conditions that American has raised for cooperation in Iraq against ISIS dogs is not using Shia militia in battles anymore , otherwise there would be no airstrike ...despite recent constant air strike result is nothing but losing Al Ramadi ...
> 
> Sunnis could go live happily after for good with their sunni isis brothers .





Madali said:


> What I don't understand is why don't all the Arab brave countries support the Iraqi government to fight against ISIS and help the Sunnis, secure the country, and let it prosper? Why should it fall on Iran's shoulder, when you guys constantly attack us anyway for fighting against ISIS?
> 
> Instead of Arab braves fighting against Yemen, why not spend a few months to clean the Daesh filthy from Iraq.
> 
> Always whining whining whining, and if Iraq falls to Daesh and Syria falls to Daesh, and they start bombing schools around the world, you will hear Saudi & Turkish & Qatari "modern muslims" on TV saying, "nooo they don't represent us...they are not true muslims" and all that bullshit.
> 
> Do something positive once!
> 
> In Syria, you have the excuse that Assad is bad, so any terrorist group is better than Assad, but what;s your excuse in Iraq?


Just returning your trash back to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> So , That's a Shia regime now !?
> 
> Erdogan is badly fucking up Ataturk's legacy , Turning his pure secular state to the most radical state on planet .
> 
> Good progress , Bravo .



And you are saying this because you encountered with a sectarian Turk in the internet ???

And he said Shia .... what would you like to hear instead ? "Rafidi" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> And you are saying this because you encountered with a sectarian Turk in the internet ???
> 
> And he said Shia .... what would you like to hear instead ? "Rafidi" ?



I'm not comfortable with the word " regime " .


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> I'm not comfortable with the word " regime " .


Yeap, Iraqi government should represent both Shias, Sunnis and Kurds... right ? So, current Iraqi government/regime is representing whom ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Yeap, Iraqi government should represent both Shias, Sunnis and Kurds... right ? So, current Iraqi government/regime is representing whom ?



Current government was democratically elected , Wasn't it ?



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Just returning your trash back to you.




I don't know what to say but these are Iranian unknown martyrs from Iran- Iraq war .

Show some respect for the men lost their lives for their country .


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> Current government was democratically elected , Wasn't it ?


Hitler was also democratically elected...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> Hitler was also democratically elected...


Contrary to Hitler and Nazi Germany, Assad and Syria didn't attack or invaded any neighboring country. Syria was attacked and being destroyed and Turkey has her hand in theses murderous policies applied against Syria, the Syrians ant their culture.


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> Contrary to Hitler and Nazi Germany, Assad and Syria didn't attack or invaded any neighboring country. Syria was attacked and being destroyed and Turkey has her hand in theses murderous policies applied against Syria, the Syrians ant their culture.


Okay, post this in Syria Thread..


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Hitler was also democratically elected...



But not everyone is elected in middle east !

If the guy is elected , Then he should be judged and questioned in a legal way not by rioting , betraying and opening the road for terrorists to step in .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

ARGUMENT
*The ISIS March Continues: From Ramadi on to Baghdad?*

Anyone telling you the Islamic State is in decline isn’t paying attention.

Once again, in less than a year, Iraqi soldiers abandoned their positions en masse and fled in the face of advancing Islamic State forces. The fall of the city of Ramadi, the provincial capital of Anbar province, leaves no doubt about the jihadi group’s capabilities: Despite U.S. attempts to paint it as a gravely weakened organization, the Islamic State remains a powerful force that is on the offensive in several key fronts across Syria and Iraq.

Ramadi is far from the only front on which the Islamic State is advancing. The group last week launched an offensive, supported by multiple suicide operations, in the eastern Syrian city of Deir Ezzor against President Bashar al-Assad regime’s holdouts in the military air base. In the central city of Palmyra, it attacked a regime base near the ancient Roman ruins. It also recently clashed with Syrian rebels and the regime in the eastern countryside of Aleppo, the provinces of Homs and Hama, and the southern city of Quneitra, near the border with Israel.

Nor are the Islamic State’s gains in Iraq confined to Ramadi. 

The Islamic State’s recent advance did not take the world by surprise, as it did when the group captured Mosul and other areas across Iraq last year. This time, the United States said it conducted seven airstrikes in Ramadi, in an effort to prevent its fall, in the 24 hours before the city was lost. Local officials in Ramadi, meanwhile, had repeatedly warned that the city would be overrun if they did not receive urgent reinforcements. But the international and Iraqi support that arrived was simply insufficient to hold the city.

Therefore, the prevalent narrative that the Islamic State is destined to decline appears to be false. Rather than suffering from resource and manpower shortages, the group is only increasing its grip on the local populations in its strongholds of Mosul and Raqqa, Syria; it is also attracting a considerable number of recruits, especially among teenagers.

As with the occupation of Mosul, the fall of Ramadi will have a ripple effect across both the Syrian and Iraqi battlefields. In Syria, Iraqi Shiite militias fighting alongside the Assad regime will feel compelled to return to defend their home country, a move that would further undercut the regime’s ability to stop recent rebel advances. There are signs this is already happening: The leader of one Damascus-based militia announced that he was returning to “wounded Iraq.”

The failure to defend Ramadi also sets the stage for increased tensions between Washington and Baghdad over the use of Shiite militias to push back the Islamic State. This is the second time this issue has arisen: In the battle to retake the city of Tikrit, the Iraqi government deployed the Hashd al-Shaabi, an umbrella organization for Iranian-backed Shiite militias, which prompted the United States to refuse to launch airstrikes in support of the offensive until the irregular units withdrew.

The United States reportedly pressured the Iraqi government not to dispatch the Hashd al-Shaabi to Ramadi, insisting that local forces along with the Iraqi Army should fight in the Sunni city. As a result, some Iraqi officials blame the Americans for the fall of the city. With Shiite militias now heading to Anbar en masse to confront the resurgent threat by the Islamic State, the stage seems set for another confrontation with Washington, which fears that the fighters will only stoke sectarian tensions in the largely Sunni province.

Ramadi’s local leaders were instrumental in the U.S.-backed Awakening Councils, which were credited with the demise of al Qaeda in Iraq in 2006 and 2007 and which bravely held out against the Islamic State for the past year. The fall of the city, however, will significantly undercut the U.S. effort to recruit and train Sunni forces to fight the Islamic State.

“After Ramadi, [the Islamic State] will be able to present itself as the only Sunni force standing against the [Shiite] militias,” Wael Essam, a veteran journalist who embedded with the Iraqi insurgency after the war in 2003, told me. “Sunni forces allied with the government have failed to achieve the demands of the Sunni community for nearly a decade. ‘Suleimani Sunnis [a reference to Iranian spymaster Qassem Suleimani],’ as ordinary Sunnis now call them, have become tools to legitimize the government oppression against them.”

Unlike in 2006, when whole Sunni tribes rose up against al Qaeda in Iraq, there are now deep divisions over what to do about the Islamic State. With the fall of Ramadi, tribesmen loyal to the Islamic State will find themselves in a better position to pull their relatives toward their side, citing the failure of pro-government tribal leaders across Anbar.

But the fall of Ramadi will echo far further than just across Anbar. 

In Washington, it should be clear that the current U.S. strategy to fight the Islamic State has failed.In Washington, it should be clear that the current U.S. strategy to fight the Islamic State has failed. The White House’s focus on airstrikes in Iraq — while making little progress in training anti-Islamic State Sunni forces in either Syria or Iraq — is allowing the group immense space for planning, maneuvering, and redeployment.


Despite attempts by U.S. officials to downplay the significance of Ramadi’s fall, the development marks a dangerous new phase of the war. The Islamic State seems poised to take new areas despite American firepower and despite Iranian backing of tens of thousands of Shiite and Kurdish forces. The idea that the Islamic State is losing or declining now seems absurd.


----------



## Falcon29

...
*Iraq Live Update* ‏@IraqLiveUpdate  8m8 minutes ago
#AyatollahSistani refused to meet Iran Defence Minister in Najaf due to his 'reservations on Iranian approach' #*Iraq*
....
*LBCI News English* ‏@LBCI_News_EN  18m18 minutes ago
#US-led coalition conducted air strikes in Iraqi city of #Ramadi on Wednesday, US state department official says | #*Iraq*
....
*al-Araby al-Jadeed* ‏@alaraby_en  28m28 minutes ago
An international meeting on the conflicts in #*Iraq* and #Syria will take place in #Paris on June 2. http://www.alaraby.co.uk/english
.....


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Hitler was also democratically elected...



By that lame logic, PKK has every right to do what IS does, doesn't it? Erdogan is also democratically elected, but since PKK may not like him, every single terrorist attack they do is justified. So many silent IS sympathizers, just pathetic. You will go too far and bring many lame excuses to justify animals like ISIS without mentioning the real reason, which is the disease and backwardness hidden in some versions of Islam and that is prone to creating and giving rise to most evil groups on planet earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> By that lame logic, PKK has every right to do what IS does, doesn't it? So many silent IS sympathizers, just pathetic. You will go too far and bring many lame excuses to justify animals like ISIS.


Lol....like i said your bunch is only good at throwing shıt at people, nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Lol....like i said your bunch is only good at throwing shıt at people, nothing more.


Answer of wisdom, again. Surprise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Answer of wisdom, again. Surprise!


What do you expect me to say against your slanders ?


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> What do you expect me to say against your slanders ?



I don't expect anything, if you had anything to say, you would have said it already.

You know how pathetic it is to try to find 'favored' excuses for creation of scums like ISIS. Do you know the funnier part? You actually try to 'pretend' you are secular and don't care about sects, but almost every single post of yours proves exactly otherwise.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

I think Shia militias gave Abadi an indirect warning: "if you ask us to leave the battlefield because of the west and some spoiled neo-baathists, then good luck with your war". Then Ramadi fell...


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I don't expect anything, if you had anything to say, you would have said it already.
> 
> You know how pathetic it is to try to find 'favored' excuses for creation of scums like ISIS. Do you know the funnier part? You actually try to 'pretend' you are secular and don't care about sects, but almost every single post of yours proves exactly otherwise.



What i'm saying is Iraq is composed of 3 groups....Kurds, Sunnis, Shias...government represents only shias....

It is not so hard to understand. Problem is not this. You know i'm right at what i'm saying. But you don't like it....so, you are trying to divert the subject by throwing false accusations on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> What i'm saying is Iraq is composed of 3 groups....Kurds, Sunnis, Shias...government represents only shias....



That's a ridiculous lie. PM is naturally a Shia because Iraq is Shia majority, so almost always, a Shia party wins. President is a Sunni Kurd and head of Parliament is an Arab Sunni. Adding that to many Sunni minsters and high ranking officials. You just don't know enough about Iraq and repeat what is written in mainstream media. Unfortunately many Iraqi members have left, supposedly because of number of terrorist supporters lurking on this forum against their nation, otherwise, they would inform you on this matter.

Saddam oppressed Shias in a much more savage way that no new Iraqi Shia PM would even dream of it, but not only Shias didn't create any 'ISIS-like group', they didn't even form a terrorist group in his era.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> That's a ridiculous lie. PM is naturally a Shia because Iraq is Shia majority, so almost always, a Shia party wins. President is a Sunni Kurd and head of Parliament is an Arab Sunni. Adding that to many Sunni minsters and high ranking officials. You just don't know enough about Iraq and repeat what is written in mainstream media. Unfortunately many Iraqi members have left, supposedly because of number of terrorist supporters lurking on this forum against their nation, otherwise, they would inform you on this matter.


I'm following this thread...from day 1. I'm stating what i have seen, learn over hundreds of posts/news/videos/pics.
Figure heads doesn't matter. What matters is the actions of the central government.



Serpentine said:


> Saddam oppressed Shias in a much more savage way that no new Iraqi Shia PM would even dream of it, but not only Shias didn't create any 'ISIS-like group', they didn't even form a terrorist group in his era.


Well....  I bet Arab members have lots of answers to this post. 

And, i personally don't care much about who is killing who in the middle-east....as long as Turks are good, that's enough for me.


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> I'm following this thread...from day 1. I'm stating what i have seen, learn over hundreds of posts/news/videos/pics.
> Figure heads doesn't matter. What matters is the actions of the central government.
> 
> 
> Well....  I bet Arab members have lots of answers to this post.
> 
> And, i personally don't care much about who is killing who in the middle-east....as long as Turks are good, that's enough for me.



MHP! MHP! Haha just kidding. But no, I personally would LOVE for Turkey to influence the ME in a good way. Progressive thoughts, construction of hospitals, schools airports etc, and indeed, the dizi's. All of that makes for a better middle east. This killing each other thing is fu cking overdone. It has to stop ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> MHP! MHP! Haha just kidding. But no, I personally would LOVE for Turkey to influence the ME in a good way. Progressive thoughts, construction of hospitals, schools airports etc, and indeed, the dizi's. All of that makes for a better middle east. This killing each other thing is fu cking overdone. It has to stop ASAP.




We are very nationalistic people, bro...MHP is a nationalist party but they don't represent my views....

Mate look, for me;

AKP is using religion for their benefits.
CHP is using Atatürk for their benefits.
MHP is using nationalist for their benefits..... i spit on all of them.

About Turkey influencing ME countries in a good way....well, i used to think like you but i lost faith in ME..

Especially when daesh is around...the ones who are fight against daesh are inadequate...the ones who are capable of taking out daesh are unwilling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

....
*Ali.Iraqi* ‏@AIraqi11  5m5 minutes ago
Popular mobilization forces repel attack isis on the outskirts of #Baiji, and a suicide bomber killed Chinese #*Iraq*
....
*Captain Fallujah* ‏@shlonesh  3m3 minutes ago
Heavy clashes as we speak between #IS forces & #*Iraq*|i army in #Baghdadi (#Anbar)
....
*Zeina Khodr* ‏@ZeinakhodrAljaz  5m5 minutes ago
US sending anti-tank missile systems to #*Iraq* to help security forces defeat "devastating" suicide car bombs which helped ISIL seize Ramadi
......


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> We are very nationalistic people, bro...MHP is a nationalist party but they don't represent my views....
> 
> Mate look, for me;
> 
> AKP is using religion for their benefits.
> CHP is using Atatürk for their benefits.
> MHP is using nationalist for their benefits..... i spit on all of them.
> 
> About Turkey influencing ME countries in a good way....well, i used to think like you but i lost faith in ME..
> 
> Especially when daesh is around...the ones who are fight against daesh are inadequate...the ones who are capable of taking out daesh are unwilling.



True on all parts! About the parties and about the Middle East. But hey, we can't just give up on our neighbors, that's 200 million people right there. 

As an aside, I asked a colleague of mine yesterday what he was going to vote for. He said Hakan Sukur Maybe he's on to something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> True on all parts! About the parties and about the Middle East. But hey, we can't just give up on our neighbors, that's 200 million people right there.


I only care for my brethren. 



IR-TR said:


> As an aside, I asked a colleague of mine yesterday what he was going to vote for. He said Hakan Sukur Maybe he's on to something.


Hakan Şükür is done for....he was a parlimentary from AKP but loyal to Fethullah Gülen....his political career is over.


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> I only care for my brethren.
> 
> 
> Hakan Şükür is done for....he was a parlimentary from AKP but loyal to Fethullah Gülen....his political career is over.



I'll be sure to tell that dude Most people I know, who are quite religious, are done with Erdogan. Corruption, theft and unfair elections are what made them turn away. I think a lot will vote MHP, since CHP is not really in line with what they have been told since a young age.

Yeah, at the end brethren are most important. But it'd be nice to live in a good neihborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> I don't see where we are disagreeing. We both agree that West doesn't have major interest in ME no longer and that they will let them fight it out. West will need ground invasion to achieve what you mention or alliance with Iran.


Why do you want west to leave so badly? So that your buddies can kill, rape, plunder as much as they like? West should stop beating around the bush and be more ruthless against them and finish it once and for all. 

ISIS is sending the 'prettiest Yazidi virgins' to slave markets in Syria | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Why do you want west to leave so badly? So that your buddies can kill, rape, plunder as much as they like? West should stop beating around the bush and be more ruthless against them and finish it once and for all.
> 
> ISIS is sending the 'prettiest Yazidi virgins' to slave markets in Syria | Daily Mail Online



Are you with me or you dazing off with another of those daydreams you usually have?

How many Muslims did you kill in todays daydream? 

Let's read again:

I'm no European, but from American perspective we should leave the region alone. Right now there is no consensus on Syria/Iraq by the ME peoples. Because the sides are divided by Sunni/Shia. So it's impossible for them to agree on political settlement. So the way it looks this is going to be fought out. Which means we should stay out of it. Intervening will just create more IS splinter groups. Once the war is over(Sunni or Shia victory) in these two nations, then either Iran/Shias will be powerful and declare war on Saudi Arabia causing regional war or Sunnis win and Sunni nations try rebuilding both aria and Iraq. Which means as of now, the West shouldn't have any interest in getting entangled.

........

..........

You advocated intervention and opposed it in your most recent posts. So which one do you want? Make up your mind? If intervention, then go for it. Barking on PDF won't change nothing.


----------



## Serpentine

Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq has broken the siege of Baiji oil refinery, letting out 300 Iraqi army soldiers who were besieged in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Eastern Husaybah has fallen. IS moves towards Habbaniyah Military Base.

-----

ISF retreated from al Waleed Bordercrossing, while Assad forces abandoned At-Tanaf bordercrossing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> By that lame logic, PKK has every right to do what IS does, doesn't it? Erdogan is also democratically elected, but since PKK may not like him, every single terrorist attack they do is justified. So many silent IS sympathizers, just pathetic. You will go too far and bring many lame excuses to justify animals like ISIS without mentioning the real reason, which is the disease and backwardness hidden in some versions of Islam and that is prone to creating and giving rise to most evil groups on planet earth.


@Serpentine Lets look at the conversation again.


The SiLent crY said:


> I'm not comfortable with the word " regime " .





Sinan said:


> Yeap, Iraqi government should represent both Shias, Sunnis and Kurds... right ? So, current Iraqi government/regime is representing whom ?





The SiLent crY said:


> Current government was democratically elected , Wasn't it ?





Sinan said:


> Hitler was also democratically elected...



The point sinan is making is pretty obvious, Iraqi goverment failed to represent Sunni part of the population, previous goverment had a sectarian policy (thats at least what i have read, cant say im knowledged about it) and the current one failed to protect the sunni parts of the country.

How Maliki Ruined Iraq | Foreign Policy

Didnt Iraqi army retreat from Mosul without firing a single bullet because the mostly Shiite Army didnt want to defend Sunni areas?

So yeah Sinan is right with his point which basically is that a democratically elected goverment isnt neccessarily good, in fact, the rare appearing democracy in muslim world fails mostly.

So i dont know how exactly you came to the conclusion that Sinan is justifying isis, because critisizing a Shia goverment?
Not even you can claim Iraqi goverment is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> @Serpentine Lets look at the conversation again.
> 
> 
> The point sinan is making is pretty obvious, Iraqi goverment failed to represent Sunni part of the population, previous goverment had a sectarian policy (thats at least what i have read, cant say im knowledged about it) and the current one failed to protect the sunni parts of the country.
> 
> How Maliki Ruined Iraq | Foreign Policy
> 
> Didnt Iraqi army retreat from Mosul without firing a single bullet because the mostly Shiite Army didnt want to defend Sunni areas?
> 
> So yeah Sinan is right with his point which basically is that a democratic elected goverment isnt neccessarily good, in fact, the rare appearing democracy in muslim world fails mostly.
> 
> So i dont know how exactly you came to the conclusion that Sinan is justifying isis, because critisizing a Shia goverment?
> Not even you can claim Iraqi goverment is good.



No offense my dear, but your understanding of Iraq situation is very shallow, you are repeating what usual western media have been blabbering about.

The point is, many Iraqi Sunnis will not be satisfied with anything but ruling Iraq again, they ruled Iraq under Saddam and killed hundreds of thousands of civilians, and now, they are sponsoring ISIS in their cities, using suicide bombing to spread terror and doing everything they can to destabilize Iraq (not all of them of course, I'm talking about the trouble makers among them).

They welcomed IS in 2014 and now they are begging Shias to liberate their areas.

You are wrong about Mosul, fifth columns in Iraq's army sold those areas to IS, that's why not a single bullet was shot. Most of the troops stationed in in those areas were locals (Sunnis) and they were told by their commanders to pack up and leave.

1300 Shia cadets in Tikrit were told to surrender themselves by their commanders or get slaughtered. They gave up arms and they were all executed in one of the largest executions of POWs in recent history.

I'm actually sick of all these "Iraq failed to represent Sunnis" slandering. When they ruled Iraq, they killed nearly a million of Iraqis, when Saddam was toppled, they again started supporting terrorism. The suicide bombings in Iraq started in 2003, even before there was any Maliki around, so please, we are not fooled by any of this. by that logic, I again claim that Turkey has failed to represent Kurds hence PKK is a genuine movement fighting for rights of its people. How do you take that? 

Have you ever seen western media saying anything about rights of Shia minority in Saudi Arabia or Shia majority in Bahrain whose revolution is being suppressed by western stooges, all with silence of piss activists and western governments? But they never wasted a second to spread their rubbish about Iraq and Syria and Iran, how 'evil Maliki' was oppressing Sunnis when he was pursuing and hunting down the remnants of Saddam regime which were conspiring with Al-Qaeda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> No offense my dear, but your understanding of Iraq situation is very shallow, you are repeating what usual western media have been blabbering about.


As i said im not an expert on Iraqi issues but which part dont you agree with? About Corruption, that Iraqi goverment couldnt satisfy the population or that Iraqi Army didnt want to fight for Sunnia area?
You say i repeat western media, that media mostly isnt reliable is nothing new but what do you follow? Its not like your living in Iraq and get information from first hand.



Serpentine said:


> The point is, many Iraqi Sunnis will not be satisfied with anything but ruling Iraq again, they ruled Iraq under Saddam and killed hundreds of thousands of civilians, and now, they are sponsoring ISIS in their cities, using suicide bombing to spread terror and doing everything they can to destabilize Iraq (not all of them of course, I'm talking about the trouble makers among them).
> They welcomed IS in 2014 and now they are begging Shias to liberate their areas.


Which is the direct result of the fact that Iraqi goverment couldnt satisfy them, what i mean with satisfying is the stability of Saddam era (not that Saddam was good to begin with but Iraq was surely more stable than today), it couldnt provide jobs, people didnt feel the economic growth, corruption everywhere and last but not least thousands of state employees from Saddam era who became unemployed over night, lets not forget that some of those people make the backbone of isis.
People would forget about sects if Iraqi goverment was able to bring economic growth, money is the first thing people care about, none would support isis if they had a comfortable life.



Serpentine said:


> You are wrong about Mosul, fifth columns in Iraq's army sold those areas to IS, that's why not a single bullet was shot. Most of the troops stationed in in those areas were locals (Sunnis) and they were told by their commanders to pack up and leave.


Thats also another claim, dont know which one is true but lets assume its like you say its still the failure of Iraqi goverment, a good goverment must be able to defend its territory everything else is an excuse.



Serpentine said:


> I'm actually sick of all these "Iraq failed to represent Sunnis" slandering.


Are we gonna be able to hold a conversation without name callings, what happened to no offence?



Serpentine said:


> When they ruled Iraq, they killed nearly a million of Iraqis, when Saddam was toppled, they again started supporting terrorism.


Who? 



Serpentine said:


> The suicide bombings in Iraq started in 2003, even before there was any Maliki around, so please, we are not fooled by any of this.


Which brings me back to my argument of thousands of unemployed state employees.



Serpentine said:


> I again claim that Turkey has failed to represent Kurds hence PKK is a genuine movement fighting for rights of its people. How do you take that?


Fist of all none is claiming that isis is legitimate, would you pls stop with this?

I take that easy, pkk issue started with the wrong policy of past, it is true that Turkish state was not able to represent Kurds, in fact it was more like the opposite.
But today Kurds have all their rights, their language is even being teached in schools, they can vote for their own political party, by your logic if Turkey isnt able to represent Kurds then its pkk, well did you know pkk is attacking doctors, teachers, schools etc. in eastern Turkey, they attack infrastructure thats being built for Kurds? Did you know out of 14 million Kurds in Turkey pkk could barely gather 5-10 thousand fighters? That half of Kurds are actually voting for AKP instead of HDP? That pkk barely fought in Kobane? (in fact they were busy burning road construction mashines, Kindergartens, Supermarkets etc. when isis was slaughtering Kurds there, what did Turkey do? accepted 250'000 Kurdish refugees in one day)
If thats representing Kurds then good luck with that one.




Serpentine said:


> Have you ever seen western media saying anything about rights of Shia minority in Saudi Arabia or Shia majority in Bahrain whose revolution is being suppressed by western stooges, all with silence of piss activists and western governments? But they never wasted a second to spread their rubbish about Iraq and Syria and Iran, how 'evil Maliki' was oppressing Sunnis when he was pursuing and hunting down the remnants of Saddam regime which were conspiring with Al-Qaeda.


I dont know about Shias in Saudi or Bahrain so not gonna comment on that but media is biased thats nothing new anyway, does that change anything about Iraqi goverment?
Why mixing topics when we are actually talking about Iraq?

Anyways, from this conversation i come to the conclusion that you think that Iraqi goverment isnt bad and that isis could spread there isnt the goverments fault but the local Sunnis? 
If thats the case, lets split Iraq into Sunnia and Shia, what other option is left considering your arguments?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


>


Iraq is Iraq nobody can change that so take you silly propaganda and throw it in the garbage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Iraq is Iraq nobody can change that so take you silly propaganda and throw it in the garbage



*العراق العظيم، وليخسأ الخاسئون*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

...
*Conflict News* ‏@rConflictNews  4m4 minutes ago
BREAKING: Albufahad tribe’s sheikh says #ISIS has seized a big portion of Hussaiba, east of #*Iraq*'s #Ramadi - @AlArabiya_English
.....
*Rami* ‏@RamiAlLolah  8m8 minutes ago
#ISIS has secured major gains in the surroundings of #Samarra.. #*Iraq*
.......
*#FreeKurdistan* ‏@_Kurda_  56s56 seconds ago
#BREAKING Al-Arabiya: Iraqi Shiite Army & #ISF Retreating from East of #Ramadi #TwitterKurds #Sunnis #*Iraq* #Baghdad #Anbar #CNN #Yeman
.......


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> Are you with me or you dazing off with another of those daydreams you usually have?
> 
> How many Muslims did you kill in todays daydream?
> 
> Let's read again:
> 
> I'm no European, but from American perspective we should leave the region alone. Right now there is no consensus on Syria/Iraq by the ME peoples. Because the sides are divided by Sunni/Shia. So it's impossible for them to agree on political settlement. So the way it looks this is going to be fought out. Which means we should stay out of it. Intervening will just create more IS splinter groups. Once the war is over(Sunni or Shia victory) in these two nations, then either Iran/Shias will be powerful and declare war on Saudi Arabia causing regional war or Sunnis win and Sunni nations try rebuilding both aria and Iraq. Which means as of now, the West shouldn't have any interest in getting entangled.
> 
> ........
> 
> ..........
> 
> You advocated intervention and opposed it in your most recent posts. So which one do you want? Make up your mind? If intervention, then go for it. Barking on PDF won't change nothing.


I opposed intervention in places like Libya and Iraq which pretty much destabilised countries and paved way for terrorists to use those countries as a safe heaven but I fully support annihilating terrorist scum like IS and their supporters. In fact, the world should be far more ruthless when dealing with those terrorists who can't even be considered as humans on any level.

Again you should read my post where I said no one would be directly declaring war against another because world is not that dramatic.

Well, I guess you can kiss good bye to Palmyra now that the army of apes have seized it. Middle East will no longer be the "cradle of civilisation" after this conflict.


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> I opposed intervention in places like Libya and Iraq which pretty much destabilised countries and paved way for terrorists to use those countries as a safe heaven but I fully support annihilating terrorist scum like IS and their supporters. In fact, the world should be far more ruthless when dealing with those terrorists who can't even be considered as humans on any level.
> 
> Again you should read my post where I said no one would be directly declaring war against another because world is not that dramatic.
> 
> Well, I guess you can kiss good bye to Palmyra now that the army of apes have seized it. Middle East will no longer be the "cradle of civilisation" after this conflict.



Then go write a letter to David Cameron's office, I can't do anything for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> Then go write a letter to David Cameron's office, I can't do anything for you.


Did I ask you to do anything?


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Did I ask you to do anything?



I'm not your psychologist, don't complain to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> *العراق العظيم، وليخسأ الخاسئون*​


يخسأ البعثيين و القاعدة و ازلامهم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> يخسأ البعثيين و القاعدة و ازلامهم



*صدقت يا سلمان، صدقت*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## azzo

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> يخسأ البعثيين و القاعدة و ازلامهم


يخسأ حسن زميره الكلب العاوي

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

azzo said:


> يخسأ حسن زميره الكلب العاوي


روح انبح بعيد و اترك عنك الهياط لازم ال سعود ما عطوك عظم اليوم لذلك كاعد تهايط و تنبح
​


----------



## azzo

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> روح انبح بعيد و اترك عنك الهياط لازم ال سعود ما عطوك عظم اليوم لذلك كاعد تهايط و تنبح
> ​



اهايط لاني اقدر وداعسين على روسكم  و مخلين النباح لكم انتم وحسن زميره اللي صار يشرب ليموناضه على الهوا من كثر النباح ههههههه
مسكين مايدري يلقاها من الرمادي ولا ادلب ولا الاسد الاهبل, صرت ارحم حسن زميره من كثر صناديق الزباله الصفرا اللي توصل للضاحيه الجنوبيه كل يوم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Updates in Anbar Province.


----------



## SALMAN F

azzo said:


> اهايط لاني اقدر وداعسين على روسكم  و مخلين النباح لكم انتم وحسن زميره اللي صار يشرب ليموناضه على الهوا من كثر النباح ههههههه
> مسكين مايدري يلقاها من الرمادي ولا ادلب ولا الاسد الاهبل, صرت ارحم حسن زميره من كثر صناديق الزباله الصفرا اللي توصل للضاحيه الجنوبيه كل يوم


هدي أعصابك هههههههههه
لا تفجر

اني مو مؤيد لبشار ولا اهتم لبشار طر ببشار


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

The title should rather be 
*Iraq's Collapse against ISIS | Updates and Discussions*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Reports that Khalidya fell to ISIS, and that ISIS is surrounding Habbiynah military base.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saho said:


>



Hahaha. 



Falcon29 said:


> Reports that Khalidya fell to ISIS, and that ISIS is surrounding Habbiynah military base.



Reports also say: ISF retreated from Bagdadi to Ayn al Asad. (Unconfirmed though)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Iraqi SUNNIS extremely angry and bloodthirsty in Ramadi. They say the Federal Iraqi government gave them all they needed, weapons and ammo, but the LOCAL Sunni government of Ramadi did not give them any ammo or guns, and didn't allow them to fight. They also say many Sunni politicians scared them by saying 10s of thousands of ISIS have entered Anbar, making them flee, while at best it was several hundred. VERY disconcerning news, and I DO smell a conspieracy. 






Arabic with subtitles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

IR-TR said:


> Iraqi SUNNIS extremely angry and bloodthirsty in Ramadi. They say the Federal Iraqi government gave them all they needed, weapons and ammo, but the LOCAL Sunni government of Ramadi did not give them any ammo or guns, and didn't allow them to fight. They also say many Sunni politicians scared them by saying 10s of thousands of ISIS have entered Anbar, making them flee, while at best it was several hundred. VERY disconcerning news, and I DO smell a conspieracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic with subtitles.



So they do deserve to live with these monsters ...


----------



## IR-TR

raptor22 said:


> So they do deserve to live with these monsters ...



No, they do not. They (sunni population) say that their 'leaders' sold them out, and denied them the tools to fight AGAINST ISIS. Why would they deserve to 'live with those monsters'. Don't you see, there is a concerted effort to foment secterian strife in that f-cking country. The Arabs themselves are just as much arab nationalistic as they are secterian. I bet most sunnis don't want this fuc-king sh!t, and just want to live their lives. Otherwise, 90% of Ramadi wouldn't flee to shia areas.


----------



## raptor22

IR-TR said:


> No, they do not. They (sunni population) say that their 'leaders' sold them out, and denied them the tools to fight AGAINST ISIS. Why would they deserve to 'live with those monsters'. Don't you see, there is a concerted effort to foment secterian strife in that f-cking country. The Arabs themselves are just as much arab nationalistic as they are secterian. I bet most sunnis don't want this fuc-king sh!t, and just want to live their lives. Otherwise, 90% of Ramadi wouldn't flee to shia areas.



I know the majority of Sunnis are against isis and extremists and son't deserve living with those monsters I meant the leaders ... but the same story happened in Mosoul and the whole city was handed to isis with lots of weapons .... the point is Shia is fighting ... Kurds are fighting .... why they don't ?


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Iraqi SUNNIS extremely angry and bloodthirsty in Ramadi. They say the Federal Iraqi government gave them all they needed, weapons and ammo, but the LOCAL Sunni government of Ramadi did not give them any ammo or guns, and didn't allow them to fight. They also say many Sunni politicians scared them by saying 10s of thousands of ISIS have entered Anbar, making them flee, while at best it was several hundred. VERY disconcerning news, and I DO smell a conspieracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic with subtitles.



They're being intimidated by Shia militias and journalists. Ordinary civilians are being blamed for the incompetence of the state army. It's the responsibility of the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Mali fahmak






Listen to 1:28 what he said about al khalydia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Listen to 1:28 what he said about al khalydia



Long live all the martyrs.

I thought that you would prefer this Salman.






Arabic is truly the most majestic language.

His father was twice the man and as I wrote many times a respected Muslim figure.

Just for fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Long live all the martyrs.
> 
> I thought that you would prefer this Salman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic is truly the most majestic language.
> 
> His father was twice the man and as I wrote many times a respected Muslim figure.
> 
> Just for fun.


I posted that video because of what he said about al khalidya and because Hazzy mentioned it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

The SiLent crY said:


> @Malik Alashter , @Alshawi1234 , @f1000n and other Iraqi members .
> 
> It seems the west is planning to divide Iraq and the issue is serious , What do you think about it ?


Iraq was already divided along sectarian lines. saddam and his baathist regime kept everybody in check. we removed him and see what happened.

kurds deserve a soverign nation taking up part of Iraq,Syria, and I think they deserve that for all the blood they have spilled fighting takfiri terrorists supported by countries in the area (Turkey,Saudi Arabia,UAE. . sunni deserve a slice of iraq in the middle and shia deserve southern Iraq.


their will be never be a leader like Saddam that can hold an entire country together like Iraq. the Iraq forces just don't have the will fight.

either it balkanizes or the sunni radicals take over completely -eventually- .


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I posted that video because of what he said about al khalidya and because Hazzy mentioned it



I know. Iraqi Shia Arabs make great music and are great poets. I sometimes listen to such chants.

I especially find the unique "host" poems hilarious that are unique to Southern Iraq from what I know about. They have become popular among Shia's in nearby KSA and the GCC.






Anyway I hope that in my life time Arab Sunnis and Arab Shias can live peacefully with each other and that political disagreements can remain political disagreements. All those individuals/rulers that cause division should be hanged by their balls down. I am sure that this will happen one day but too many people would have lost their life's for nothing really.

We are brothers and sisters by blood and almost everything else and that will never change. I already found a potential Iraqi Shia Arab wife from Najaf here in Copenhagen. She has conquered my soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

ISIS gains in Syria and Iraq - Business Insider
May 22, 2015, 12:59 PM

This week's advances by the Islamic State (aka ISIS, ISIL, and Daesh) in Iraq and Syria are some of the most successful campaigns for the extremist group since it rampaged into Iraq last summer.

A year ago, violent ISIS militants were attempting to expand their caliphate in Iraq and Syria and preparing to overtake Iraq's second-largest city of Mosul.

Within the last week, ISIS gained significant territory in Anbar, Iraq's largest province, including the provincial capital of Ramadi. The group also took the ancient city of Palmyra in Syria.

*Here's how Syria looks compared to last year:*


Courtesy of Emmanuel Pene

And this map shows the logistical significance of Palmyra:


*Iraq isn't looking any better*
ISIS just captured the last border crossing between Syria and Iraq, opening up more possibilities for the mobile militants.

"This is a very big threat to Baghdad. If [ISIS] controls Ramadi and Anbar, it gives them a big morale boost," Iraqi General Najim Abed al-Jabouri told The Daily Beast. "The road between Syria and Ramadi is open, so they can always send more fighters to Ramadi."

"It looks like in Anbar it’s open season," Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, told Business Insider.

*Here's what Iraq and Syria together look like now:*



Reuters

"Simply put, the Islamic State is, or is on the verge of becoming, what it claims to be, a state," wrote David Kilcullen, former senior advisor to General David Petraeus.

*Two troubling victories *
The fall of Ramadi has been followed by a stream of analysis saying the US strategy in Iraq, and its now 11-month-old military campaign against ISIS, is failing.

Ramadi is a little more than fifty miles away from Baghdad, and its capture grants ISIS a clear route to transport supplies and militants toward the heart of Iraq.



Google Maps

Shortly after the capture of Ramadi, the historic Syrian city of Palmyra fell to ISIS — along with its UNESCO World Heritage Site and many valuable artifacts.


Schanzer said that ISIS will make a significant amount of its money looting historical sites and selling antiquities on the black market.
"[Syrian forces] wanted to defend this area ... they even tried to. But if that's the best that they can do when they try, then the country is lost," a government official who fled Palmyra for Damascus told The Guardian.

Meanwhile, Obama met with top national-security advisers earlier this week to review the US strategy in the Middle East. All signs point to it being unlikely that he'll make any big changes or commit ground troops to the fight.

_Pamela Engel and Jeremy Bender contributed to this report._


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> They're being intimidated by Shia militias and journalists. Ordinary civilians are being blamed for the incompetence of the state army. It's the responsibility of the army.



That's it. No more money for 'Palestine'. Let Israel eat your entire land. I'm sick of this sectarianism. Go live in a Jeddah 'camp'. Haha, 70 years of 'refugee camps'.  Completely DONE with Palestina.



raptor22 said:


> I know the majority of Sunnis are against isis and extremists and son't deserve living with those monsters I meant the leaders ... but the same story happened in Mosoul and the whole city was handed to isis with lots of weapons .... the point is Shia is fighting ... Kurds are fighting .... why they don't ?



Sorry. Yes, I hope the Sunni people of Iraq stand up and hang ever single 'sheik' and destroy ISIS together with the Shia Iraqis.


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I know. Iraqi Shia Arabs make great music and are great poets. I sometimes listen to such chants.
> 
> I especially find the unique "host" poems hilarious that are unique to Southern Iraq from what I know about. They have become popular among Shia's in nearby KSA and the GCC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I hope that in my life time Arab Sunnis and Arab Shias can live peacefully with each other and that political disagreements can remain political disagreements. All those individuals/rulers that cause division should be hanged by their balls down. I am sure that this will happen one day but too many people would have lost their life's for nothing really.
> 
> We are brothers and sisters by blood and almost everything else and that will never change. I already found a potential Iraqi Shia Arab wife from Najaf here in Copenhagen. She has conquered my soul.


I was listing to that video on muqtada but it was long time ago I listen to these sometimes









For hosat I like this one specially the second part




2:59

and this one specially when he count the ten types of men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

This one is badass and now almost a classic.






More for Salman.






I am turning into a shroog.

Soon I will join Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I was listing to that video on muqtada but it was long time ago I listen to these sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For hosat I like this one specially the second part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:59
> 
> and this one specially when he count the ten types of men





Muqtada al-Sadr in Makkah years ago.









All Sadah families homeland is KSA (Hijaz) and they are welcome any time.

Will listen to them for sure in a moment. Love Arab poems.

I hear Marsh Arabs are hosat experts is this true?

Anyway death to the ISIS crypto-"Muslim" Ba'athists's and the Kurdish leeches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> This one is badass and now almost a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More for Salman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am turning into a shroog.
> 
> Soon I will join Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will listen to them for sure in a moment. Love Arab poems.
> 
> I hear Marsh Arabs are hosat experts is this true?
> 
> Anyway death to the ISIS crypto-"Muslim" Ba'athists's and the Kurdish leeches.


I know that hosat in southern Iraq only and the shia who live in Baghdad such as al Sadr city and others who moved to Baghdad from the south I don't know anything about sammaara or tikrit or anbar I tried to search but I couldn't find any

Shroog are only the people who live in the marsh not all southern are shroom such as miysan there are two types of people the city urban people who are farmers and hoor(marsh)who are mainly fishermen and hunters who boat makers and there are beduo nomads in samawah who they live between anbar and samawah and desert of ksa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I know that hosat in southern Iraq only and the shia who live in Baghdad such as al Sadr city and others who moved to Baghdad from the south I don't know anything about sammaara or tikrit or anbar I tried to search but I couldn't find any
> 
> Shroog are only the people who live in the marsh not all southern are shroom such as miysan there are two types of people the city urban people who are farmers and hoor(marsh)who are mainly fishermen and hunters who boat makers and there are beduo nomads in samawah who they live between anbar and samawah and desert of ksa



I think that hosat is exclusively Southern Shia Arab. I don't know Sadr City much (other than the basic facts) but maybe recent migrants from the South have taken Hosat with them and other cultural elements from the South? Possible. But from what I know the best are found in the South.

Anbar, Salah ad-Din, Diyala and Ninava are more famous for their "chobi music" and Sufi chants (naqshbandi). Zanbour is used typically as instrument.

Yes, Shroog is a derogatory word used by Iraqi Sunni Arabs. I hear that it was mostly used to describe people from Amarah, Kut etc. Mi3dan is simply Marsh Arab is it not? They seem as very peaceful people. I have watched some of their videos and their dialect is hard to understand!

I don't know about people of Samawah or if any true Bedu are left, lol. People of Southern Iraq and Northern KSA/Najd are very similar as you already know. I think if both were Shia there would be little difference. Hopefully in the future sect will have no importance and we can work together like brothers and sisters to make the region a better place to live in. Eastern Arabia (Eastern Province in KSA, Kuwait and Bahrain) are also very close to Southern Iraq and vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I think that hosat is exclusively Southern Shia Arab. I don't know Sadr City much (other than the basic facts) but maybe recent migrants from the South have taken Hosat with them and other cultural elements from the South? Possible. But from what I know the best are found in the South.
> 
> Yes, Shroog is a derogatory word used by Iraqi Sunni Arabs. I hear that it was mostly used to describe people from Amarah, Kut etc. Mi3dan is simply Marsh Arab is it not? They seem as very peaceful people. I have watched some of their videos and their dialect is hard to understand!
> 
> I don't know about people of Samawah or if any true Bedu are left, lol. People of Southern Iraq and Northern KSA/Najd are very similar as you already know. I think if both were Shia there would be little difference. Hopefully in the future sect will have no importance and we can work together like brothers and sisters to make the region a better place to live in. Eastern Arabia (Eastern Province in KSA, Kuwait and Bahrain) are also very close to Southern Iraq and vice versa.


Yes they brought it with then Sadr city people are originally from the south amarah,basrah,kut

Sadr City inhabited are from bani sa,aida(sawa'ed)bani kinanah,albu muhamnad and other tribes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Yes they brought it with then Sadr city people are originally from the south amarah,basrah,kut
> 
> Sadr City inhabited are from bani sa,aida(sawa'ed)bani kinanah,albu muhamnad and other tribes



Most important tribes in Baghdad among the Southern migrants are probably Bani Tamim, Shammar, Janabi, Ubayd, Azza, Jabour, Lam, Assad, Khazraj, Al-Bu Muhammad, Malik, Khaza'il, Khafaja, Hassan etc. and hundreds of clans.

Anyway what is the situation as of today around Western Baghdad? What about Tikrit (Salah-ad-Din province). It's starting to be REALLY serious now. Pro-government locals should be fully supported by Abadi because maybe they will switch sides and it will become almost impossible to get those areas under control without Western support.

It is really a mess. Like from a horror movie. The madness must stop from all parties. Sadly innocents are main victims. God help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

One of the problems as I see it in Iraq and perhaps in other parts of the M.E, is that loyalty to tribes, families and religion trump that of national identity.

Even when Arab nationalism was around, it wasn't about separate nation states but the Arab world.

I bet you many Iraqis would rather die for their family's honour than for Iraq itself. Hence why they turn and run.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I don't consider Daesh human beings, and nobody should.The best way to deal with them is to torture the ones captured publicly. Use their own medicine. 

If it was me who is in charge, I would have tied them up inside sewer pipes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't consider Daesh human beings, and nobody should.The best way to deal with them is to torture the ones captured publicly. Use their own medicine.
> 
> If it was me who is in charge, I would have tied them up inside sewer pipes.



Problem is the ex-Saddamists put in such a good system, many fighters and even commanders have no information to give you. Torture them all you want, they wouldn't know anything important.


----------



## Hindustani78

A tank of the Iraqi army is seen on the outskirts of the city of Falluja, Iraq May 19, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer


----------



## Al-Kurdi

"The #KRG has received more than 16,000 IDPs of Ramadi in the last seven days."
I wonder how their "countrymen" in Basrah and other surronding places have taken in.


----------



## IR-TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> "The #KRG has received more than 16,000 IDPs of Ramadi in the last seven days."
> I wonder how their "countrymen" in Basrah and other surronding places have taken in.


Kurd. Rudaw's LIES about having 1.7 million Sunni Arabs in KRG. The whole FREAKING population of Ramadi is 1.9 million. So yeah, 90% of them are in KRG. Money, give me money, to fill my FAT Kurdish belly.
1.7M Anbar refugees now in Kurdistan


----------



## U8200

The SiLent crY said:


> Thanks to God and more than 300000 martyrs Iran is the most stable and powerful country in region without any support from superpowers .
> 
> The same way we alongside our brothers in Iraq kicked ISIS hundreds of kilometers away from our borders we will soon take care of them in Iraq as well .
> 
> Dude , Iranians might have differences but they have lived together for thousands of years and will never betray their brothers .
> 
> *Believe me , whoever stands against their country and threatens them will have the same fate the MEK , Communists and the rest of separatist traitors had .*



Yes, we saw that in 2009 how you dealt with dissent. You know, people calling for freedom and democracy.

Assad's tactics were very similar to yours.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't consider Daesh human beings, and nobody should.The best way to deal with them is to torture the ones captured publicly. Use their own medicine.
> 
> If it was me who is in charge, I would have tied them up inside sewer pipes.



If you want to act like them, then what's the point of fighting Daesh to begin with? Just kill them where you find them, there is no benefit in torturing them.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iraq will never stand again unless Iran collapses, and that works only through supporting Iranian separatists inside the country.



I'd like you to try that.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> If you want to act like them, then what's the point of fighting Daesh to begin with? Just kill them where you find them, there is no benefit in torturing them.


The point here is the one that made them win all their battles, psychological war, scare tactics. Use their own psychological war and show them that others can also torture even worse. They need to taste the pain they inflicted on others.


----------



## Gold1010

I have a question regarding the peshmerga withdrawal from Sinjar and the nineveh plains, was their any military reason for the withdrawal, or was it because of a more sinister reason?


----------



## CIS-TRANS

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The point here is the one that made them win all their battles, psychological war, scare tactics. Use their own psychological war and show them that others can also torture even worse. They need to taste the pain they inflicted on others.


Do you think that Iraqi militia are civilized?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



So basically, you are claiming that Iran controls hundreds of Saudi, Egyptian Jordanian, Tunisian or Libyan terrorists and suicide bombers in ISIS? The irony is, there is no Iranian in IS, because that barbarism is not in our blood and culture. But good conspiracy theory anyways, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> because that barbarism is not in our *blood* and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

azzo said:


>


there is nothing real in it . no real blood from persons there. not iranian too.
and if you had knowledge for especially Iran : it is forbidden to bleed during ashura .. if some people do it in Iraq and this is stupid... blame them not Iranians . thx.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> So basically, you are claiming that Iran controls hundreds of Saudi, Egyptian Jordanian, Tunisian or Libyan terrorists and suicide bombers in ISIS? The irony is, there is no Iranian in IS, because that barbarism is not in our blood and culture. But good conspiracy theory anyways, thanks for sharing.


I have no word to describe this logic but insolent. All troubles that are happening in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq and Yemen have everything to do with Iran. That's not me who is saying that but rather all the freaking world, that's why Iran is isolated and one of the most disfavored country in the region and world. 

Iran basically takes advantage of war-torn countries weakness and create Shiite terror groups their, and order them to commit the most horrendous mass war crimes, and when the victims crazily react, Iran also directly and indirectly support them, in short Iran follows "Divide and rule" strategy. 

I have never read about a country policy as low as Iran. That's why Iran must collapse if the ME want to live in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Hussein said:


> there is nothing real in it . no real blood from persons there. not iranian too.


The quote was about the *culture .* Music and music videos being part of culture, will unlikely show real blood, which is not the point here. Same with the Iranian citizenship, the subject matter is culture, which is the Shiite culture in my post, if you're not a proud part of Shiism, then there's nothing for you here, It's a response to the *Iranian* guy with the _Lebanese_ Hezbollat avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

They named the Anbar operation 'Labbayk Ya Hussein'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Saho said:


> They named the Anbar operation 'Labbayk Ya Hussein'.



While Sunnis ran away facing IS, they asked Shias to come and liberate their cities, and they are doing it, do you have a problem with the name? 


BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have no word to describe this logic but insolent. All troubles that are happening in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq and Yemen have everything to do with Iran. That's not me who is saying that but rather all the freaking world, that's why Iran is isolated and one of the most disfavored country in the region and world.
> 
> Iran basically takes advantage of war-torn countries weakness and create Shiite terror groups their, and order them to commit the most horrendous mass war crimes, and when the victims crazily react, Iran also directly and indirectly support them, in short Iran follows "Divide and rule" strategy.
> 
> I have never read about a country policy as low as Iran. That's why Iran must collapse if the ME want to live in peace.



Same nonsense. It's actually the backwardness in Arab countries that gives birth to most notorious terror groups in history. If you had educated your people, there wouldn't be thousands of terrorists, suicide bombers, nutjobs running around in ME.

I know it's in your nature to blame outsiders, but as long as the mentality in your countries remains backward (regardless of amount of skyscrapers you build), there will be no solution. So the only thing that should collapse is backwardness in common Arab society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

Serpentine said:


> Same nonsense. It's actually the backwardness in Arab countries that gives birth to most notorious terror groups in history. If you had educated your people, there wouldn't be thousands of terrorists, suicide bombers, nutjobs running around in ME.



I'll need to remind you that one of the most prolific, well funded and armed terrorist groups in the world, was your creation.

They too used suicide bombings.

Pot, kettle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*4 Pakistani ISIS elements killed, 126 explosive devices dismasted in Anbar*
By Abdelhak Mamoun -

May 27, 2015




Iraqi forces in Anbar. Archival photo.
(IraqiNews.com) Anbar – Iraqi Defense Ministry announced the cleansing of several areas in Anbar, as well as the killing of ISIS terrorists, including Pakistanis, in addition to the bombing of several improvised explosive devices.

According to ministry’s statement, issued latter on Tuesday, “Anbar Operations Command backed by tribal fighters, al-Hashed al-Sha’bi militia and in coordination with the province of Babylon, managed to cleanse the area of al-Majra, al-Ankur, al-Bu Maraa and the strategic road of al-Majra village. ”

The statement added that the operation resulted in the dismantlement of 86 explosive devices planted on the strategic road, in addition to bombing 40 explosive devices in the area Albu Mari alongside al-Habbaniyah Lake, as well as arresting two of the most wanted suspects.”

The statement also pointed out to “the killing of 6 ISIS terrorists, including 4 Pakistani nationalities, and the burning and destruction of a wheel.”


----------



## Falcon29

Civilians fleeing ISIS in Ramadi rounded up and arrested in Iraq | Daily Mail Online

*Chained to one another and marched through the desert: Shocking video shows hundreds of civilians fleeing ISIS rounded up and arrested in Iraq*

*Over 55,000 people fled Ramadi which was seized by ISIS fighters last week*
*Thousands refused entry into Baghdad for fear they could be ISIS militants*
*Rounded up and arrested by Iraqi militia group who control the capital city*
*Comes as government and militia troops prepare to retake city of Ramadi*
*But 17 were killed overnight in Fallujah by Islamic State suicide bombers*
By JAY AKBAR FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 06:55 EST, 27 May 2015 | UPDATED: 09:47 EST, 27 May 2015

Hundreds of civilians who escaped the Iraqi city of Ramadi after it was seized by ISIS in last week's bloody insurgency have been rounded up and arrested by Iraqi militia - because they were suspected of being terrorists in disguise.

New footage appears to show huge numbers of Iraqi refugees shackled in chains to one another and being led single-file through a desert region of Anbar province.

Reports suggest the civilians were arrested by members of an Iranian-backed Shi'ite militia group called Popular Mobilisation who control and police Baghdad.

More than 55,000 people fled Ramadi when Islamic State seized control of the city on May 17 and slaughtered around 500 in the process. 

..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

People are being killed in all Arab countries from Africa to the south west Asia and all of it 'cause of Iran ... people are being killed in Nigerai, Tunasia, Egypt, Somali, Libya and all of it happen 'cause of Iran and Shia and the rest of countires and Sunnies are some bunch of angels ....all blame goes to Iran .. 'cause it's behind all Sunni terrorist groups like Taliban , AQ, ISIS, Bokoharam, Al-Nusra ... Iranian evil are everywhere ...


----------



## U8200

raptor22 said:


> People are being killed in all Arab countries from Africa to the south west Asia and all of it 'cause of Iran ... people are being killed in Nigerai, Tunasia, Egypt, Somali, Libya and all of it happen 'cause of Iran and Shia and the rest of countires and Sunnies are some bunch of angels ....all blame goes to Iran .. 'cause it's behind all Sunni terrorist groups like Taliban , AQ, ISIS, Bokoharam, Al-Nusra ... Iranian evil are everywhere ...




There is a major problem within the religion and culture of Islam. Neither Shia nor Sunni are free from sin.

The way Islam is preached needs to change. Reform is a must and complete separation of religion and politics is vital.

It's no surprise that so many Islamic countries are either in conflict with others, or themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

U8200 said:


> There is a major problem within the religion and culture of Islam. Neither Shia nor Sunni are free from sin.
> 
> The way Islam is preached needs to change. Reform is a must and complete separation of religion and politics is vital.
> 
> It's no surprise that so many Islamic countries are either in conflict with others, or themselves.



Islam doesn't teach to kill each other ... misinterpretations are raw versions of Islam are misleading people not Islam.


----------



## xenon54 out

Very interesting.


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Same nonsense. It's actually the backwardness in Arab countries that gives birth to most notorious terror groups in history. If you had educated your people, there wouldn't be thousands of *terrorists, suicide bombers, nutjobs r*unning around in ME.


Did you know that mullahs were the first Muslims to use the Kamikaze method? Yep that were bin Laden got the idea from Hezbulshits.

“American military forces again received just such a chilling message on October 23, 1983. At 6:45 that morning a smiling young man driving a Mercedes truck crashed his vehicle into the operations building serving as a base for Marines deployed as peacekeepers to Lebanon.

A couple of seconds after the vehicle came to a stop, the driver detonated the tons of explosives inside, destroying himself and the building and killing 241 U.S. military personnel. Seconds later a second bomber struck French paratroopers stationed five miles north, destroying their operations building and killing 58.

These bombings, and several high-profile blasts before them, were the handiwork of Shiite militant groups sponsored by Iran, which would coalesce in the mid-1980s into Hezbollah (Party of God).

Like the Kamikaze, Shiite use of suicide bombers was motivated by desperation. Lebanon had been devastated by a multi-front civil war beginning in 1975. In 1982 Israel launched a full-scale invasion to destroy Yasser Arafat’s Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) in Lebanon. The Shiites of south Lebanon, already reeling from civil war, were caught in the middle and desperate for a retaliatory weapon.

The government of revolutionary Iran organized and enabled systematic use of suicide bombing by Lebanon’s Shiites, just like the government of Imperial Japan had driven the Kamikaze. Iran’s leaders glorified the idea of self-sacrifice on the part of the community, legitimized suicide bombing more specifically, and provided expertise and explosives that made massive vehicular bombs a reality.

….

In 1993, Palestinian groups Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad began using suicide bombers against Israeli targets in an effort to derail the Oslo-Cairo peace process, then taking place between the Israeli government and the PLO. *Hezbollah* trained many of the radicals in how to use suicide attacks from late 1992 to early 1993.”
The Human Use of Human Beings: A Brief History of Suicide Bombing | Origins: Current Events in Historical Perspective

A farmer shall reap exactly what he sues. Or in this case the bomb strategy you invented will blow up in face eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

U8200 said:


> *There is a major problem within the religion and culture of Islam.* Neither Shia nor Sunni are free from sin.
> 
> The way Islam is preached needs to change. Reform is a must and *complete separation of religion and politics is vital.*
> 
> It's no surprise that so many Islamic countries are either in conflict with others, or themselves.



Dude, it's not like the politicians don't know. They know, and they have accepted the repercussions of using religion to give them that kind of power and influence.

Even Egypt's dictator Sissi, who fancied himself as an "anti" political Islam, and a reformer. Used religion to serve his agendas countless times. From calling people who protest against him "Unbelievers" or "Evil ones." to employing preachers that demonized protesters and encouraged police members to kill them, calling them things like "Khawarij" and that they were the "Hell people's dogs" and and that killing them is "Halal" and is rewarded with "paradise."


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> While Sunnis ran away facing IS, they asked Shias to come and liberate their cities, and they are doing it, do you have a problem with the name?
> 
> 
> Same nonsense. It's actually the backwardness in Arab countries that gives birth to most notorious terror groups in history. If you had educated your people, there wouldn't be thousands of terrorists, suicide bombers, nutjobs running around in ME.
> 
> I know it's in your nature to blame outsiders, but as long as the mentality in your countries remains backward (regardless of amount of skyscrapers you build), there will be no solution. So the only thing that should collapse is backwardness in common Arab society.


This reminds me of this verse of Quraan:

* Surat 'Ibrāhīm (Abrahim) - سورة ابراهيم *
Sahih International
_And Satan will say when the matter has been concluded, "Indeed, Allah had promised you the promise of truth. And I promised you, but I betrayed you. But I had no authority over you except that I invited you, and you responded to me. So do not blame me; but blame yourselves. I cannot be called to your aid, nor can you be called to my aid. Indeed, I deny your association of me [with Allah ] before. Indeed, for the wrongdoers is a painful punishment."_
Surat 'Ibrahim [14:22] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم


Iran and it's followers will face the same fate as devil and his followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This reminds me of this verse of Quraan:
> 
> * Surat 'Ibrāhīm (Abrahim) - سورة ابراهيم *
> Sahih International
> _And Satan will say when the matter has been concluded, "Indeed, Allah had promised you the promise of truth. And I promised you, but I betrayed you. But I had no authority over you except that I invited you, and you responded to me. So do not blame me; but blame yourselves. I cannot be called to your aid, nor can you be called to my aid. Indeed, I deny your association of me [with Allah ] before. Indeed, for the wrongdoers is a painful punishment."_
> Surat 'Ibrahim [14:22] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> 
> Iran and it's followers will face the same fate as devil and his followers.



How ironic.
Thank you for making Serpentine's point.


----------



## DizuJ

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This reminds me of this verse of Quraan:
> 
> * Surat 'Ibrāhīm (Abrahim) - سورة ابراهيم *
> Sahih International
> _And Satan will say when the matter has been concluded, "Indeed, Allah had promised you the promise of truth. And I promised you, but I betrayed you. But I had no authority over you except that I invited you, and you responded to me. So do not blame me; but blame yourselves. I cannot be called to your aid, nor can you be called to my aid. Indeed, I deny your association of me [with Allah ] before. Indeed, for the wrongdoers is a painful punishment."_
> Surat 'Ibrahim [14:22] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> 
> Iran and it's followers will face the same fate as devil and his followers.




That is a brilliant analogy haha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

ebray said:


> Did you know that mullahs were the first Muslims to use the Kamikaze method? Yep that were bin Laden got the idea from Hezbulshits.
> 
> “American military forces again received just such a chilling message on October 23, 1983. At 6:45 that morning a smiling young man driving a Mercedes truck crashed his vehicle into the operations building serving as a base for Marines deployed as peacekeepers to Lebanon.
> 
> A couple of seconds after the vehicle came to a stop, the driver detonated the tons of explosives inside, destroying himself and the building and killing 241 U.S. military personnel. Seconds later a second bomber struck French paratroopers stationed five miles north, destroying their operations building and killing 58.
> 
> These bombings, and several high-profile blasts before them, were the handiwork of Shiite militant groups sponsored by Iran, which would coalesce in the mid-1980s into Hezbollah (Party of God).
> 
> Like the Kamikaze, Shiite use of suicide bombers was motivated by desperation. Lebanon had been devastated by a multi-front civil war beginning in 1975. In 1982 Israel launched a full-scale invasion to destroy Yasser Arafat’s Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) in Lebanon. The Shiites of south Lebanon, already reeling from civil war, were caught in the middle and desperate for a retaliatory weapon.
> 
> The government of revolutionary Iran organized and enabled systematic use of suicide bombing by Lebanon’s Shiites, just like the government of Imperial Japan had driven the Kamikaze. Iran’s leaders glorified the idea of self-sacrifice on the part of the community, legitimized suicide bombing more specifically, and provided expertise and explosives that made massive vehicular bombs a reality.
> 
> ….
> 
> In 1993, Palestinian groups Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad began using suicide bombers against Israeli targets in an effort to derail the Oslo-Cairo peace process, then taking place between the Israeli government and the PLO. *Hezbollah* trained many of the radicals in how to use suicide attacks from late 1992 to early 1993.”
> The Human Use of Human Beings: A Brief History of Suicide Bombing | Origins: Current Events in Historical Perspective
> 
> A farmer shall reap exactly what he sues. Or in this case the bomb strategy you invented will blow up in face eventually.


Interesting read but hope you aware that Hezbollah founded in 1985 and those attacks happened in 1983.

Well it is really make me happy that those claims about building time machine by some dude here were truth and not some nonsense .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> While Sunnis ran away facing IS, they asked Shias to come and liberate their cities, and they are doing it, do you have a problem with the name?


Come on, be honest and tell me who really is considered a runner? Sunni civilians whom the government has been denying them the right to get armed or the heavily armed and trained Shiite militias and army?

You answer me another question and you get a prize . Who were the tough-looking militias who ran away before the battle of Tikrit, and only returned back after it's liberation to declare victory?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saho

700 Shia militias killed in Habbaniyah during "retake Anbar op".







80 elements of the Iraqi army killed in Anbar in the last 12 hours during "retake Anbar op".






Who remembered this last week? *PM Haider al-Abadi: Iraq will retake Ramadi 'in days'*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Saho said:


> 700 Shia militias killed in Habbaniyah in the during "retake Anbar op".
> 
> 80 elements of the Iraqi army killed in Anbar in the last 12 hours during "retake Anbar op".


OH boy, Is it authentic?  Unbelievable


----------



## Hindustani78

IS governor of Iraqi city killed: Report | Zee News
Last Updated: Thursday, May 28, 2015 - 21:31

Baghdad: The Islamic State (IS) terrorist group`s self-styled governor of the northern Iraqi city of Mosul was killed in the US-led international coalition air raids, media reported on Thursday.

Coalition jets pounded IS positions in northern Iraq,* killing Ibrahim Younis al-Hamdani in western Mosul and destroying military equipment,* the BasNews agency said, citing an Iraqi Defence Ministry statement issued late on Wednesday. 

*"Several other militants were killed and positions destroyed during the assault,"* BasNews quoted the ministry statement as saying. 

Broadcaster Rudaw TV also reported Hamdani`s killing on its website, citing the Defence Ministry`s statement. 

Coalition war planes bombed IS militants in the town of Sinjar in Nineveh province, killing dozens of jihadis and destroying heavy weaponry, Kurdish Peshmerga`s Brig. General Izzadin Sndi confirmed to BasNews. 

Sndi said his forces had no immediate information on casualties from the air raids. 

Coalition air raids damaged IS positions in several villages around Makhmour, lying to the east of the autonomous Kurdistan regional capital Erbil, BasNews quoted officials as confirming. 

IS overran Mosul in June last year after the rapid capitulation of the Iraqi military, whose members reportedly abandoned their posts as the jihadis advanced.

IANS


----------



## IR-TR

Casualties may be high, but I don't believe it's 780 in 12 hours, that's nonsense. Iran needs to train them better: the militias AND the Iraqi Army. The US doesn't want ISIS beaten so quickly. Here, to all normal and objective people, a nice article explaining both Syria and Iraq in a nutshell.

To beat ISIS, kick out US-led coalition — RT Op-Edge


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> Casualties may be high, but I don't believe it's 780 in 12 hours, that's nonsense. Iran needs to train them better: the militias AND the Iraqi Army. The US doesn't want ISIS beaten so quickly. Here, to all normal and objective people, a nice article explaining both Syria and Iraq in a nutshell.
> 
> To beat ISIS, kick out US-led coalition — RT Op-Edge


Isis would probably even get to Baghdad soon without US Airstrikes.


----------



## Serpentine

Saho said:


> 700 Shia militias killed in Habbaniyah during "retake Anbar op".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 elements of the Iraqi army killed in Anbar in the last 12 hours during "retake Anbar op".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembered this last week? *PM Haider al-Abadi: Iraq will retake Ramadi 'in days'*



What the hell is 'Rafedin' channel? Do we quote all these junk sources now?

And about AJ Arabic., it's officially the mouthpiece of many terrorist groups in ME, any channel is more credible than Al-Jazeera Arabic. Just like rulers of Qatar, they are created to support and spread terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> Isis would probably even get to Baghdad soon without US Airstrikes.



Baghdad is over 80% shia, so no. But that's not the point, Badhad isn't in the plan (THE PLAN). That's what the airstrikes prove btw, what the RED LINES are. The middle east is being carved up between spheres of influence. Nice huh, sunnis vs shia. As if islam isn't being f-ked enough already, now WE'RE doing the fighting ourselves to help 'them'. Anyway, F it. F the entire middle east.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Casualties may be high, but I don't believe it's 780 in 12 hours, that's nonsense. Iran needs to train them better: the militias AND the Iraqi Army. The US doesn't want ISIS beaten so quickly. Here, to all normal and objective people, a nice article explaining both Syria and Iraq in a nutshell.
> 
> To beat ISIS, kick out US-led coalition — RT Op-Edge


Believe it or not. If it wasn't for the coalition, Shiite would have been elaborated in Iraq. So, I suggest you give the coalition some credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Believe it or not. If it wasn't for the coalition, Shiite would have been elaborated in Iraq. So, I suggest you give the coalition some credit.



Come on you Shia hating POS. GTFO with that. Over 20 million Shia and a couple thousand DAESHIS are going to kill them all? Okay, with 200.000 carbombs.

Here, for all the IDIOTS who don't see what is happening, and who don't read into this. 

U.S. Saw Islamic State Coming, Let It Take Ramadi - Bloomberg View

The U.S. watched Islamic State fighters, vehicles and heavy equipment gather on the outskirts of Ramadi before the group retook the city in mid-May. But the U.S. did not order airstrikes against the convoys before the battle started. It left the fighting to Iraqi troops, who ultimately abandoned their positions.

U.S. intelligence and military officials told me recently, on the condition of anonymity, that the U.S. had significant intelligence about the pending Islamic State offensive in Ramadi. For the U.S. military, it was an open secret even at the time.

The Islamic State had been contesting territory in and around Ramadi for more than a year and had spoken of the importance of recapturing the city. The U.S. intelligence community had good warning that the Islamic State intended a new and bolder offensive on Ramadi because it was able to identify the convoys of heavy artillery, vehicle bombs and reinforcements through overhead imagery and eavesdropping on chatter from local Islamic State commanders. It surprised no one, one U.S. intelligence official told me.


BLOOMBERG. Not some Khamenei-newspaper.??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Car bomb in Baghdad kills 10...reported by yahoo n abcnews. I'm on my cell so it's hard to post links.

Everyone complaining about the march of those captives by the Shia militias, maybe this is why they can't afford to take any chances. Remember 2 years ago over a 1000 civilians were being killed every month in Baghdad from these takfiri attacks but nobody cared.


----------



## IR-TR

libertad said:


> Car bomb in Baghdad kills 10...reported by yahoo n abcnews. I'm on my cell so it's hard to post links.
> 
> Everyone complaining about the march of those captives by the Shia militias, maybe this is why they can't afford to take any chances. Remember 2 years ago over a 1000 civilians were being killed every month in Baghdad from these takfiri attacks but nobody cared.



True. The US wants Iraq destroyed, cut into pieces. The fight right now, for anybody who sees it, is HOW it's going to be cut up. That's why Iran is helping the government to make the most favourable terms for the Shia and pro-Iraqi Sunnis. That means a big buffer zone, that keeps the South and Baghdad safe. Because frigging Baghdad is coming with the Shia. Keep it safe boys! Sad it had to come to this. Luckily the carbomb didn't do more damage.


----------



## azzo

RIP for the dead, but it's still nothing compared to 2006 Sunni genocide by Maliki's Shiite government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

libertad said:


> Car bomb in Baghdad kills 10...reported by yahoo n abcnews. I'm on my cell so it's hard to post links.
> 
> Everyone complaining about the march of those captives by the Shia militias, maybe this is why they can't afford to take any chances. Remember 2 years ago over a 1000 civilians were being killed every month in Baghdad from these takfiri attacks but nobody cared.



Reuters / Thursday, May 28, 2015
Smoke rises from the site of car bomb attack in Baghdad, May 29, 2015. REUTERS/Ahmed Saad






6:53 p.m. EDT May 28, 2015
No U.S.-trained troops in Iraq's new fight for Ramadi

A Danish soldier leads a lesson on small-unit tactics aboard Al Asad Air Base, Iraq, as part of the U.S.-led coalition to train Iraqi troops.(Photo: Lance Cpl. Skyler Treverrow/Marine Corps)





The 7,000 Iraqi army troops who have recently completed American-led training programs are not involved in the massive counteroffensive that Iraq launched this week against Islamic State militants in Anbar province, U.S. and coalition officials said.

Instead, the Iraqi campaign will involve several thousand fighters from the Iraqi army as well as some Shiite militias and Sunni tribal forces now under command and control of the Iraqi government in Baghdad. The Iraqis launched the new campaign just days after abandoning Ramadi in a humiliating defeat May 17.

A spokesman for the American-led coalition declined to identify the deployment locations of the Iraqi troops who have received training from the U.S. coalition, citing operational security concerns.

The spokesman, Jens Lunde, said those troops have participated previously in operations in Karma, al Bagdadi and northern Baghdad and also supported protection for Shiite pilgrims going to a revered mosque in Kadhimiya, a suburb of Baghdad.

U.S. defense officials note that the American-led mission is limited to training, and follow-on personnel decisions about where to deploy those troops rest with the Iraqi government.

Some experts say Iraqi leaders are making a strategic decision in holding back their troops who were trained by Americans and may be more skilled than other rank-and-file Iraqi troops.

The fight against Islamic State militants in Ramadi could be a costly battle of attrition during its initial phase, similar to the fight in Tikrit in March, said Ramzy Mardini, a former State Department official who is a nonresident fellow with the Atlantic Council.

"If there's little confidence that Ramadi will be a quick and decisive victory, then there's little incentive to be the ones on the front lines," Mardini said.

"There is also the reality that the Iraqi security forces, and especially the weak prime minister, cannot politically afford another humiliating defeat. So this is a way to perhaps hedge their bets. If ISIS is victorious, the blame will be placed elsewhere. If it appears ISIS is going to lose, then I imagine there's a growing likelihood the recent U.S.-trained forces will be deployed."

The Islamic State's seizure of Ramadi prompted the U.S. to fast-track a shipment of 2,000 AT4 anti-tank weapons to the Iraqi army. Those weapons are intended to counter the Islamic State's increasingly effective use of vehicle-born improvised explosive devices.

In Ramadi, some of those VBIEDs were built using armored, American-made Humvees, causing catastrophic damage and playing a key role in the militants' victory over the Iraqi forces, according to U.S. officials.

The AT4 anti-tank weapons will be delivered in June, defense officials said.

Defense Secretary Ash Carter recently ruffled feathers in Baghdad by suggesting that the Iraqi defeat in Ramadi raised questions about their "will to fight."

Speaking on CNN on Sunday, Carter said: "What apparently happened was that the Iraqi forces just showed no will to fight. They were not outnumbered but in fact they vastly outnumbered the opposing force, and yet they failed to fight."

On Wednesday, on a flight to Asia, Carter told reporters that top U.S. officials are working to identify ways to make the current train-and-equip effort in Iraq more effective.

"One of the last things I did before I left Washington was meet with my team and ask them ... what can we do to enhance the effect of the train-and-equip" mission, Carter told reporters.

"I think training and equipment affect the effectiveness of the forces and therefore their ability to operate, their confidence, and their ability to operate. So there's a direct relationship."


----------



## Falcon29

http://i.imgur.com/WXhKsZE.jpg

...........

Looks like Shia militias recieving Iranian reverse enginereed scud 'Shahab' missiles apparently to target ISIS. Although that doesn't make sense from military perspective. These militias must have really poor training/cowardice if they are using Scuds to flatten their own cities. Or they're intended for Saudi Arabia. Either way, Iranian military personnel are manning these. So whereever they're used, it's Iran's responsibility.


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> RIP for the dead, but it's still nothing compared to 2006 Sunni genocide by Maliki's Shiite government.


You mean the days that every day 100 to 200 Shia have been killed on daily bases bases by bases by the hand of the sunni mojaheds ?



Falcon29 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/WXhKsZE.jpg
> 
> ...........
> 
> Looks like Shia militias recieving Iranian reverse enginereed scud 'Shahab' missiles apparently to target ISIS. Although that doesn't make sense from military perspective. These militias must have really poor training/cowardice if they are using Scuds to flatten their own cities. Or they're intended for Saudi Arabia. Either way, Iranian military personnel are manning these. So whereever they're used, it's Iran's responsibility.


It's ages that we we don't produce scuds .
And how come I can't see any scud missile there in the photo.


----------



## Falcon29

JEskandari said:


> You mean the days that every day 100 to 200 Shia have been killed on daily bases bases by bases by the hand of the sunni mojaheds ?
> 
> 
> It's ages that we we don't produce scuds .
> And how come I can't see any scud missile there in the photo.



I was implying Shahab missiles, I wrote that in the post. They look like missiles, they wouldn't be anything else other than missiles.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> I was implying Shahab missiles, I wrote that in the post. They look like missiles, they wouldn't be anything else other than missiles.


Guess only in you transport ballistic missiles upright .
Search for Shahab TEL and you see the difference. 
Honestly it's funny you something you don't knew and conclude that must be Iranian Iranian build Shahab which is incidentally we are replacing with new generation and is not operational anymore. By the way in flash news Shahab 3 is 1200-2000km missile and is not suitable for targeting terrorist's bases 100 km away for that we have other other type other type of missiles .


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/WXhKsZE.jpg
> 
> ...........
> 
> Looks like Shia militias recieving Iranian reverse enginereed scud 'Shahab' missiles apparently to target ISIS. Although that doesn't make sense from military perspective. These militias must have really poor training/cowardice if they are using Scuds to flatten their own cities. Or they're intended for Saudi Arabia. Either way, Iranian military personnel are manning these. So whereever they're used, it's Iran's responsibility.



although you are saying nonsense in defense of you brethren (ISIS) but when Ramadi and Mosel become --> " Shia militias " " their own cities" !?


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab @azzo 

Don't click link, graphic. But somebody being burned alive by Shia militia in the video:

فيديو مسرب لعملية حرق شخص يدعون انه من تنظيم #داعش . | الرقة تذبح بصمت

............

They claim it's an ISIS fighter. Although I won't believe for a second that these cowards fought face to face and captured an ISIS fighter. Probably ordinary civilian. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab @azzo
> 
> Don't click link, graphic. But somebody being burned alive by Shia militia in the video:
> 
> فيديو مسرب لعملية حرق شخص يدعون انه من تنظيم #داعش . | الرقة تذبح بصمت
> 
> ............
> 
> They claim it's an ISIS fighter. Although I won't believe for a second that these cowards fought face to face and captured an ISIS fighter. Probably ordinary civilian. What do you guys think?


Is that the same one where a Shiite mob burn a Sunni kid? I dont wanna see it again if it is..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Saho

azzo said:


> Is that the same one where a Shiite mob burn a Sunni kid? I dont wanna see it again if it is..


This picture is enough to explain what was it like.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGUhZbiUAAAz6RM.jpg:thumb
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGUhY1BVAAExeF6.jpg:thumb
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGUhZkbUgAA1cDA.jpg:thumb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Saho said:


> This picture is enough to explain what was it like.
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGUhZbiUAAAz6RM.jpg:thumb
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGUhY1BVAAExeF6.jpg:thumb
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGUhZkbUgAA1cDA.jpg:thumb



When i said "Shite militias are non different from ISIS" in another thread Iranian members were jumping up and down....

I guess, they are not going to comment on this video and let it burrowed under the future posts...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hussein

Sinan said:


> When i said "Shite militias are non different from ISIS" in another thread Iranian members were jumping up and down....
> 
> I guess, they are not going to comment on this video and let it burrowed under the future posts...


it is very disgusting attitude , but shia militias are a minority even to do this
even if i am totally against these militias (but Iraqi army having so many problems to succeed)...
well what to expect from an Erdogan fanboy than saying shia militias and IS are the same 
because he can see one video 
when IS barbarian actions are hundred / thousands famous ones 

but from the guys who support IS , what to expect from them.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> When i said "Shite militias are non different from ISIS" in another thread Iranian members were jumping up and down....
> 
> I guess, they are not going to comment on this video and let it burrowed under the future posts...


If only you could cut the nonsense dear.

All Shia groups have denied involvement in any action like this, but people are fooled or want to be fooled so easy that the news spreads fast.

Where the hell is your proof that they are Shia? Is it on their foreheads? I say they are Turks, can you prove me wrong?

Those monsters your 'secular' leader is arming and funding in Syria are exactly like ISIS, not Shia groups. 

PS: Imam Ali brigades in Iraq (which was firstly blamed for the video by AlJazeera terrorist channel) has officially denied any involvement. Only because one wears a badge, doesn't mean they are genuine. I can burn a kid alive and film it while holding a Turkey flag, and then blame Erdogan's goons for the video. See? That's how easy it is.



Hussein said:


> even if i am totally against these militias (but Iraqi army having so many problems to succeed)...



It's just a video on internet,Shia groups have denied any involvement in a barbaric act like this, but IS accounts and their fellow cheerleaders and sectarian nutjobs are trying too hard to make Shia groups fighting IS-bags to look bad.

If they had done it, they wouldn't film it and then deny it, it's the most ridiculous thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> If only you could cut the nonsense dear.
> 
> All Shia groups have denied involvement in any action like this, but people are fooled or want to be fooled so easy that the news spread really fast.
> 
> Where the hell is your proof that they are a Shia? Is it on their foreheads? I say they are Turks, can you prove me wrong?
> 
> Those monsters your 'secular' leader is arming and funding in Syria are exactly like ISIS, not Shia groups.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a video on internet,Shia groups have denied any involvement in a barbaric act like this, but IS accounts and their fellow cheerleaders and sectarian nutjobs are trying too hard to make Shia groups fighting IS-bags to look bad.
> 
> If they had done it, they wouldn't film it and then deny it, it's the most ridiculous thing to do.



There is no limits in lying and accusing but when it comes to evidence all we see is silence ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Of course "Shia militias" are angels that have never hurt anyone (contrary to dozens of reports form independent sources that are not based in the MENA region) and if anyone doubts this they are supporting ISIS.

Brilliant logic from Arab-obsessed farsis who should stick their diirty noses in matters of their own, as they have plenty to worry about at home.

ISIS and Shia militias are obviously both trash (for every sane person) and they deserve each other too. Nor is it a surprise for anyone that they are both deeply grounded in today's Iraq. A nation that has not seen peace and stability for decades upon decades.

Iraq: Militias Escalate Abuses, Possibly War Crimes | Human Rights Watch

I have watched dozens videos of Shia militias beheading people, burning people alive, torturing them etc. all without a proper trial. Many of them were undoubtedly not ISIS members.

Let alone the burning, looting, stealing etc. of properties etc. of ordinary civilians.

But what to expect from the supporters of the genocidal Al-Assad regime. The last thing those creatures (all based in Mullahstan, itself a democratic paradise, lol) should be doing is pointing fingers at users who criticize the obvious.

Anyway welcome to the club @Sinan . We might soon be able to form our own ISIS sleeper cell.



P.S:

Many people belonging to those so-called "Shia militias" were not long ago doing this, many top leaders of those former Shia militias who committed crimes like those below are now even part of the Iraqi regime.

Among them the ugly and illiterate Hadi al-Amiri clown.










Now busy hugging the fake wannabe Arab Farsi terrorist Suleimani. His master of today and that of the Shia terrorist militias.





Wonder how long he will last after taking a photo with that terrorist?

How about a "normal" Iraq for once without ISIS terrorists, Shia terrorist militias, corrupt officials, sectarianism etc.? Ruled by actual capable people? Well I got news for you. They all live abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

I was reading some statics , from ISIS appearance moment , more than 3 million Iraqi were forced to leave their home and become refuge ... and more than 85% of them are Sunni .... so much for "Defending Sunni population from Shiias"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


how do you miss that shot?  less than 10 meters I would guess.
and I bet his buddy is happy getting his ear drums blown out 

no one gunning the .50 cal?? no ground troops? Iraq is finished.

how long before IS takes over Baghdad?? I say by July 4th!! the provisional government will obviously be moved to Basra


----------



## Hindustani78

US delivers 2,000 rockets for Iraq but holds half for now: Source | Zee News
Washington: The United States has delivered 2,000 AT-4 anti-tank weapons destined for Iraq, sending 1,000 directly to the government in Baghdad, with the U.S.-led coalition holding the other half in the region for training Iraqis and for future contingencies, a U.S. defence official told Reuters on Monday.

The official, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the delivery took place over the past several days. The official did not provide further details. 

The Pentagon has said the delivery of the weapons would help Iraq defend against approaching suicide bombers driving vehicles packed with explosives. Islamic State militants used that type of attack last month to help them seize Ramadi from Iraqi forces. 

The Islamic State`s capture of Ramadi, the capital of Anbar province, was the Baghdad government`s most significant setback in a year and exposed the limitations of Iraq`s army and U.S.-led air strikes against the group.

Reuters

Fighters from the Badr Brigades Shiite militia clash with Islamic State militant group at the front line, on the outskirts of Fallujah, Anbar province, Iraq.


----------



## C130

Hindustani78 said:


> US delivers 2,000 rockets for Iraq but holds half for now: Source | Zee News
> Washington: The United States has delivered 2,000 AT-4 anti-tank weapons destined for Iraq, sending 1,000 directly to the government in Baghdad, with the U.S.-led coalition holding the other half in the region for training Iraqis and for future contingencies, a U.S. defence official told Reuters on Monday.
> 
> The official, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the delivery took place over the past several days. The official did not provide further details.
> 
> The Pentagon has said the delivery of the weapons would help Iraq defend against approaching suicide bombers driving vehicles packed with explosives. Islamic State militants used that type of attack last month to help them seize Ramadi from Iraqi forces.
> 
> The Islamic State`s capture of Ramadi, the capital of Anbar province, was the Baghdad government`s most significant setback in a year and exposed the limitations of Iraq`s army and U.S.-led air strikes against the group.
> 
> Reuters
> 
> Fighters from the Badr Brigades Shiite militia clash with Islamic State militant group at the front line, on the outskirts of Fallujah, Anbar province, Iraq.




wonder how many they are going abandon for IS to use. do they even have the guts to get within 300 meters to use them


----------



## بلندر

C130 said:


> wonder how many they are going abandon for IS to use. do they even have the guts to get within 300 meters to use them



Their real problem is in Baghdad and some ISIS fans and KSA agent and western wannabe .... IMO they should clean Baghdad then go to fight against ISIS ... but Iraqi shia are known for their foolishness ...


----------



## IR-TR

C130 said:


> how do you miss that shot?  less than 10 meters I would guess.
> and I bet his buddy is happy getting his ear drums blown out
> 
> no one gunning the .50 cal?? no ground troops? Iraq is finished.
> 
> how long before IS takes over Baghdad?? I say by July 4th!! the provisional government will obviously be moved to Basra



Wow. Good luck on the crew of the M113. And indeed, what a misser. I guess it's the adrenaline. Some would say god protected those Iraqi soldiers.

And manning a non-protected 50 cal? (no armor plates) in that situation? Yeah, that's a death wish.


----------



## C130

IR-TR said:


> Wow. Good luck on the crew of the M113. And indeed, what a misser. I guess it's the adrenaline. Some would say god protected those Iraqi soldiers.
> 
> And manning a non-protected 50 cal? (no armor plates) in that situation? Yeah, that's a death wish.



they would of been dead no matter what if that RPG-7 had hit. IS rats suck at aiming with AKMs but the Iraqi army pretty just as bad too though  very lucky for the M113. seems the IS rat was trying to his the gun ring and didn't lead and missed by 4 inches 

should of aimed low. would of been a kill or at least a mobility kill which is practically death as well


----------



## IR-TR

C130 said:


> they would of been dead no matter what if that RPG-7 had hit. IS rats suck at aiming with AKMs but the Iraqi army pretty just as bad too though  very lucky for the M113. seems the IS rat was trying to his the gun ring and didn't lead and missed by 4 inches
> 
> should of aimed low. would of been a kill or at least a mobility kill which is practically death as well



In one of the ******** comments they say the distance is too short, and the RPG waarhead wasn't armed yet? Meaning it needs to travel a certain distance/time before it can explode? And that it bounced off?


----------



## C130

IR-TR said:


> In one of the ******** comments they say the distance is too short, and the RPG waarhead wasn't armed yet? Meaning it needs to travel a certain distance/time before it can explode? And that it bounced off?


lmao, RPG minimum arm distance is 5 meters.


----------



## -SINAN-

C130 said:


> how do you miss that shot?  less than 10 meters I would guess.


I think, the real question should be how ISIS allowed to come near as 10 meters...where are the Iraqi soldiers..why they are not fighting.


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> I think, the real question should be how ISIS allowed to come near as 10 meters...where are the Iraqi soldiers..why they are not fighting.



Even the US army would be useless when attacked by 30 TRUCK bombs. So don't just go finger pointing.


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Even the US army would be useless when attacked by 30 TRUCK bombs. So don't just go finger pointing.


What the hell bro....so Truck bombs are the ultimate weapons of war ??? US army wouldn't let those trucks to come nearby at the first place.


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> What the hell bro....so Truck bombs are the ultimate weapons of war ??? US army wouldn't let those trucks to come nearby at the first place.



Come on huh. There is a lot of bs talk in the world right now about the performance of Iraqi soldiers. Sure, they're not up to NATO standards. But let's get one things straight, the US never faced anything like this. And sure, they have dozens of Apaches and hundreds of jets and drones hovering around, but that's a luxury the Iraqis don't have. This is far more brutal than anything in 2003-2011, assault wise.


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Come on huh. There is a lot of bs talk in the world right now about the performance of Iraqi soldiers. Sure, they're not up to NATO standards. But let's get one things straight, the US never faced anything like this. And sure, they have dozens of Apaches and hundreds of jets and drones hovering around, but that's a luxury the Iraqis don't have. This is far more brutal than anything in 2003-2011, assault wise.


You don't need Apaches, Jets or drones to deal with incoming suicide trucks....a well placed anti-tank rocket or a tank will do the job.


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> You don't need Apaches, Jets or drones to deal with incoming suicide trucks....a well placed anti-tank rocket or a tank will do the job.



Sure, but that only works when you have a large line of sight (unlimited views), like you saw in those Kurdistan videos against Daesh trucks. In the center of Ramadi though? With narrow and small streets? Let's say your checkpoint is at a crossroads, and a suicide truck drives around the corner 200 meters away. Even if you hit it, you might die if there is 5000 kg of explosives in it. It's really very difficult to do something about it..


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Sure, but that only works when you have a large line of sight (unlimited views), like you saw in those Kurdistan videos against Daesh trucks. In the center of Ramadi though? With narrow and small streets? Let's say your checkpoint is at a crossroads, and a suicide truck drives around the corner 200 meters away. Even if you hit it, you might die if there is 5000 kg of explosives in it. It's really very difficult to do something about it..



If you let the ISIS came into center of the city that you are defending...."geçmiş olsun"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> If you let the ISIS came into center of the city that you are defending...."geçmiş olsun"....



Yes exactly. I recommend that every city that is NOT in ISIS control to be fortified. Large ditches/trenches around the city, so that suicide car/truckbombs can't blow up the defences. ATGM towers 360 degrees around. And probably a couple hundred yards of buffer zone (destroy all trees and small buildings). Like it used to be a thousand years ago. There is no other option against these suicide trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Yes exactly. I recommend that every city that is NOT in ISIS control to be fortified. Large ditches/trenches around the city, so that suicide car/truckbombs can't blow up the defences. ATGM towers 360 degrees around. And probably a couple hundred yards of buffer zone (destroy all trees and small buildings). Like it used to be a thousand years ago. There is no other option against these suicide trucks.



Mate, you know we fought against PKK terrorist for 30 years.... maybe you know Osman Pamukoğlu, the legendary commander who decimated ranks of PKK in two years and send the organization to stalemate.

He says, if you are waiting in your base to get attacked, you like a glass bowl....some thing is bound to hit you and get it cracked... he always stayed in the offensive, hit all the bases of PKK which they thought it was invincible....I think, Iraqi army has to be on the offensive, there no other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> Mate, you know we fought against PKK terrorist for 30 years.... maybe you know Osman Pamukoğlu, the legendary commander who decimated ranks of PKK in two years and send the organization to stalemate.
> 
> He says, if you are waiting in your base to get attacked, you like a glass bowl....some thing is bound to hit you and get it cracked... he always stayed in the offensive, hit all the bases of PKK which they thought it was invincible....I think, Iraqi army has to be on the offensive, there no other way around.



What you say is very true of course. But hey, let's not compare the TSK with the 'Iraqi army'. Turks are natural born warriors anyway, but that's not the point. Iraq's army was disbanded in 2003 and never became a real army again. It relies on non-trained militias, who are basically just civilians holding guns and firing at a certain direction. They don't have proper leadership qualities, tactics or strategy. Iranian advisers help, but in the end it's just that, help. Iraq also needs more manpower. What you describe is true of course, it's like the Syrians: sitting ducks in those 'bases'. You need to be constantly on the offensive, and never give them breathing room. But that's still a far way off from happening. So at the minimum, defenses need to be strenghtened. Ditches/trenches, and ATGMs on the outlook permanently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

IR-TR said:


> Come on huh. There is a lot of bs talk in the world right now about the performance of Iraqi soldiers. Sure, they're not up to NATO standards. But let's get one things straight, the US never faced anything like this. And sure, they have dozens of Apaches and hundreds of jets and drones hovering around, but that's a luxury the Iraqis don't have. This is far more brutal than anything in 2003-2011, assault wise.



The U.S. military never faced anything like this? Where have you been? They've face something like this many times in Iraq and Afghanistan. This is nothing new.


----------



## IR-TR

Oldman1 said:


> The U.S. military never faced anything like this? Where have you been? They've face something like this many times in Iraq and Afghanistan. This is nothing new.



Not on this level, and not in a coordinated fashion. This is the first time suicide truck bombs are being used as 'the cavalry/air force' to soften targets in order to take over a base. Sure, the US faced some suicide bombs, but that was more a one time thing, meaning just to kill a few soldiers, now as a prelude to a larger attack.

And btw, what happened in Beirut in 1983? 300 US and French soldiers killed in a single suicide truck bomb. So why did they allow that to happen? I'm just saying, this is a very very dangerous and smart way of whacking the enemy.


----------



## Oldman1

IR-TR said:


> Not on this level, and not in a coordinated fashion. This is the first time suicide truck bombs are being used as 'the cavalry/air force' to soften targets in order to take over a base. Sure, the US faced some suicide bombs, but that was more a one time thing, meaning just to kill a few soldiers, now as a prelude to a larger attack.
> 
> And btw, what happened in Beirut in 1983? 300 US and French soldiers killed in a single suicide truck bomb. So why did they allow that to happen? I'm just saying, this is a very very dangerous and smart way of whacking the enemy.



Complacency. Just like terrorist attacks on U.S. Embassies in Africe back in 98. Or on the USS Cole. But the U.S. military has beefed up defenses and countermeasures against such attacks. And the Iraqi insurgents during the Iraq War has used multiple VBIEDs in one attack multiple times. Sometimes they use one to destroy the barrier or wall and use another into the facility. Or allow men with explosive vests inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Oldman1 said:


> Complacency. Just like terrorist attacks on U.S. Embassies in Africe back in 98. Or on the USS Cole. But the U.S. military has beefed up defenses and countermeasures against such attacks. And the Iraqi insurgents during the Iraq War has used multiple VBIEDs in one attack multiple times. Sometimes they use one to destroy the barrier or wall and use another into the facility. Or allow men with explosive vests inside.



Indeed, those SCUMBAGS even use armored bulldozers to take down the blast walls/Bremer walls, and then either explode or allow the truck bombs in. Jesus, an armored EXPLOSIVE bulldozer, you have to hand it to them.


----------



## Oldman1

IR-TR said:


> Indeed, those SCUMBAGS even use armored bulldozers to take down the blast walls/Bremer walls, and then either explode or allow the truck bombs in. Jesus, an armored EXPLOSIVE bulldozer, you have to hand it to them.



What makes it worse for the Iraqi military is because they abandoned much of their equipment, the ISIS is able to sneak many VBIEDs in successfully. Especially Humvees and MRAPs. To them, it would look like a convoy.


----------



## IR-TR

Oldman1 said:


> What makes it worse for the Iraqi military is because they abandoned much of their equipment, the ISIS is able to sneak many VBIEDs in successfully. Especially Humvees and MRAPs. To them, it would look like a convoy.



Yep, true. What would you recommend them doing against this armored VBIED threat? As in: defensive positions and otherwise.


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi prime minister: 'We lost 2,300 Humvees' to ISIS in Mosul alone - Business Insider

*Islamic State (IS) militants may have captured as many as 2,300 US-provided armored Humvees from Iraqi armed forces when they seized Mosul in 2014*, Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi admitted on Sunday.

"In the collapse of Mosul, we lost a lot of weapons...* We lost 2,300 Humvees in Mosul alone," Abadi said in an interview broadcast by state run Al Iraqiya television, according to remarks carried by AFP. *

IS overran Mosul, Iraq's second city, in June 2014, routing a far larger force of 30,000 Iraqi soldiers who retreated in disarray, stripping out of their uniforms and abandoning their equipment as they fled.

The jihadists took control large stores of weapons, munitions, and vehicles. In the days afterwards, Humvees with hurriedly painted over Iraqi markings and carrying IS's black flag were visible from frontline positions held by Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga fighters. IS has since made extensive combat use of them, including as vehicle-borne improvised explosive devices. 

*On Monday, a Humvee was used in an IS suicide bombing on a military base north of Fallujah that killed 42, a military source told Al Jazeera.*

The value of the lost vehicles is unknown. But in December 2014,* the US State Department approved a possible sale of 1,000 Humvees armed with machine guns, and grenade launchers to Iraq at an estimated cost of $579 million.*

With the help of airstrikes carried out by an American-led coalition and international backing, pro-government forces had been slowly regaining territory, including taking control of Saddam Hussein's birthplace of Tikrit. 

IS seized Ramadi, the capital of Anbar province last month, however, in an embarrassing defeat for Baghdad and Washington's anti-IS strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CMYX4BJ

I'm not sure if this legit looking site is some sort of a propaganda page, but I'll post the links nonetheless. It always seems to show that Iraqi army is spanking ISIS, but ground reality looks to be different. Anyways, I'll just hope these news stories are not rabbits out of the hat.

300 ISIS militants killed, 40 armored vehicles destroyed in air raid western Anbar - Iraqi News

Coalition warplanes kill 19 terrorists in 3 provinces, says Defense Ministry - Iraqi News

Security forces gain control over 30 percent of Ramadi, says Anbar Council - Iraqi News

43 ISIS elements killed, injured in aerial bombing western Anbar, says Interior Ministry - Iraqi News

Iraqi forces kill Syrian ISIS commander of 'Wilayat al-Karma' in al-Karma District - Iraqi News

U.S.-led strikes kill 28 ISIS elements in Salahuddin, says Defense Ministry - Iraqi News

Security forces kill 23 ISIS militants for the 37th day in al-Karma - Iraqi News

Security forces kill 75 terrorists, dismantle 200 IEDs in Tal Garad - Iraqi News

27 terrorists killed in al-Karma east of Falluja, says Baghdad Operations - Iraqi News


----------



## monitor

* Iraqi tank in Fallujah used for drying clothes by ISIS *








You might also like:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

The tribes of Ramadi and Anbari have declared their allegiance with ISIS in a speech in Aljazeera, 80,000 of them.

In another word, Sahwat or anti IS Suuni Iraqi group is finished.

A major blow for the US. This is what happens when Iraqi govt only represent Shia and an excessive bruality coming from Shia militias who burn, torture and mutaliate Iraqi Suunis who felt "abandoned".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saho said:


> The tribes of Ramadi and Anbari have declared their allegiance with ISIS in a speech in Aljazeera, 80,000 of them.
> 
> In another word, Sahwat or anti IS Suuni Iraqi group is finished.
> 
> A major blow for the US. This is what happens when Iraqi govt only represent Shia and an excessive bruality coming from Shia militias who burn, torture and mutaliate Iraqi Suunis who felt "abandoned".



Bring in the scuds baby. Sack Ramadi in a way that would may Genghis Khan proud. Not even mice may stay alive.


----------



## Bratva

Saho said:


> The tribes of Ramadi and Anbari have declared their allegiance with ISIS in a speech in Aljazeera, 80,000 of them.
> 
> In another word, Sahwat or anti IS Suuni Iraqi group is finished.
> 
> A major blow for the US. This is what happens when Iraqi govt only represent Shia and an excessive bruality coming from Shia militias who burn, torture and mutaliate Iraqi Suunis who felt "abandoned".



Link ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saho said:


> The tribes of Ramadi and Anbari have declared their allegiance with ISIS in a speech in Aljazeera, 80,000 of them.
> 
> In another word, Sahwat or anti IS Suuni Iraqi group is finished.
> 
> A major blow for the US. This is what happens when Iraqi govt only represent Shia and an excessive bruality coming from Shia militias who burn, torture and mutaliate Iraqi Suunis who felt "abandoned".



Are you sure? I didn't see any Al Jazeera reports on that. I probably missed it.


----------



## بلندر

Saho said:


> The tribes of Ramadi and Anbari have declared their allegiance with ISIS in a speech in Aljazeera, 80,000 of them.
> 
> In another word, Sahwat or anti IS Suuni Iraqi group is finished.
> 
> A major blow for the US. This is what happens when I*raqi govt only represent Shia and an excessive bruality coming from Shia militias who burn, torture and mutaliate Iraqi Suunis who felt "abandoned".*



then why more than 100,000 Sunni Iraqis fled from Ramadi to Baghdad !? 

and what you except , Iraq being run by Sunni !? ISIS already ruling sunnis and they deserve it by all mean ...


----------



## Saho

Mussana said:


> YouTube
> 
> Aljazeera is definitely reporting it.
> check it out
> 
> 
> Aljazeera


And now it seems to increase. Speech in Fallujah before executing an Iraqi soldier.
















Noticed how tribal leaders are doing this from Ramadi, Anbar to Fallujah in just days? They may have planned this after Iran and Shia militias have entered their region because I remembered hearing one of them warning not to enter two weeks ago before Iran turned it into a warzone.



IR-TR said:


> Bring in the scuds baby. Sack Ramadi in a way that would may Genghis Khan proud. Not even mice may stay alive.


Post like this explains why they did this so Da'esh thank you for turning them. Just remember it was the same people who drove them out, not the Shia led nor the US so be wary of it.

Why not build a fort around Baghdad to defend the Central South? Iraq has the oil money. Problem solved.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Saho 
@Malik Alashter 
If they reject allegiance to ISIS what will happen to them? I think they have no choice?


----------



## Oldman1

IR-TR said:


> Yep, true. What would you recommend them doing against this armored VBIED threat? As in: defensive positions and otherwise.



Always be vigilant. Defensive walls and checkpoints. Not perfect but its better than losing hundreds to an attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Saho
> @Malik Alashter
> If they reject allegiance to ISIS what will happen to them? I think they have no choice?


It's not about the population, it's about the tribal leaders that have the authority over the population. The more numerous tribe who were involved were the Dulaim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Saho said:


> It's not about the population, it's about the tribal leaders that have the authority over the population. The more numerous tribe who were involved were the Dulaim.



The funny part is, +80% of refugees in Iraq who fled from Daesh are Sunnis, yet, these tribal terrorists doing what they have always been doing: Being terrorists or supporting terrorists. Good part is, killing them doesn't require a 'moral justification' now, they made the job easier by supporting IS terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Doesn't seem like situation changed on the ground. It appears to be a stalemate in same areas captured by IS weeks ago. There is no major offensive in Ramadi. There are clashes in Beiji and Fallaujah. Dozens of casualties on both sides.


----------



## Saho

Falcon29 said:


> Doesn't seem like situation changed on the ground. It appears to be a stalemate in same areas captured by IS weeks ago. There is no major offensive in Ramadi. There are clashes in Beiji and Fallaujah. Dozens of casualties on both sides.


One of the leader of Hashd militia rebuffed PM Hadi when he said _we will retake Ramadi in days_ and said it is _laughable _so yeah, not like what the media claimed.

The *major* battleground is still mostly stuck in Baiji and Habbaniyah.

Why is Baiji so important for IS and vice versa, even when it is small?


> *It is a major industrial centre best known for its oil refinery, the biggest in Iraq, and has a large power plant. With regards to transport in the area, Baiji is a junction of the national railway network.*



List involved in Baiji battle:








One of the Shia militia said the total of 2,000 of their men had been killed in Baiji/Anbar in a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Saho 

Beijii is probably largely destroyed but they can rebuild it. I guess IS is aiming for economic damage but I doubt it can do much. Maybe also symbolic victory. And that Beijii is their route to Tikrit. IS is taking most of their losses on Kurdish fronts and recently Aleppo front with FSA/Other Islamic rebel factions. Iraq seems to be to unofficial partition like situation. 

For Syria, rebel infighting is damaging their objectives. ISIS has to stop making takfir on all groups, pledge not to target civilians of minorities. Stop beheadings, as that gains nothing and is barbaric. I don't understand mentality of some of Arab people, beheading(terrorizing) won't make it easier for you to achieve victories. What they need to do is end this barbaric moronic executions and form alliance with rebels, be smart, cooperate and devolep strategies to achieve tactical victory. ISIS an thier sympathizers need to realize Muslims will not be respected by beheading their enemy combatants. Nor feared. They will only be feared after they achieve tactical victories through smart approaches/friendly as well. And once they achieve their goals in the region. There would be no need for any more war. Because West will accept Muslims as a power in the region. 

And then peace will follow afterwards unless foreigners mount war/invasion.


----------



## Hussein

"West will accept Muslims as a power in the region"

that is one of the most stupid sentence i ever read . damned you're a junky ?
West doesn't care and doesn't consider religion as state religion.
they see islamist extremist groups problem for the good point or they see a market for the bad side (selling weapons to the extremist countries for exemple)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> "West will accept Muslims as a power in the region"
> 
> that is one of the most stupid sentence i ever read . damned you're a junky ?



What's stupid about it? Only junk is you piece of Iranian bastard junk. You will never reach my level in a thousand years.

After Syria Arab regimes/Israel are next. And Islamist factions will consolidate control over the region with exception of Iran/Turkey. And they will be accepted or West will launch all out war which will morph into religious war and they will lose. What's confusing about it? Yes there will be much more suffering/war after Syria but that is needed to make sure the peoples future is secure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> What's stupid about it? Only junk is you piece of Iranian bastard junk. You will never reach my level in a thousand years.


you say cheat as usual
thinking people are as retard as you and your hamas brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> you say cheat as usual
> thinking people are as retard as you and your hamas brothers



Try harder with your insults, they're so corny. Don't start flame war because I will wipe the floor with you. 

You will never reach Hamas's level. Iranian regime/Arab regimes committed suicide and their end is near. Hamas strives for truth and they will remain.


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Try harder with your insults, they're so corny. Don't start flame war because I will wipe the floor with you.
> 
> You will never reach Hamas's level. Iranian regime/Arab regimes committed suicide and their end is near. Hamas strives for truth and they will remain.


well next time don't come again with a retard sentence like this one by you:
"West will accept Muslims as a power in the region"

fact is ... i am proud to be muslim (and shiite family).. but let's accept the truth:
we did lot of bad to the Jews , the Christians and the other religions in the ME 
so it is very a big big big shame you say Muslims are the victims

Muslims are victims of Muslims , normal muslims, good people are victims of retards islamists 
supported either by Khamenei one side or KSA Qatar and all retards of the region

but oh yeahhhhh it is convenient to blame West 

if you had some brain ... how could West avoid our countries to be majority of Muslims ???
we are by very far majority 
non sense bullshit anti Western words . stop your hatred guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> well next time don't come again with a retard sentence like this one by you:
> "West will accept Muslims as a power in the region"
> 
> fact is ... i am proud to be muslim (and shiite family).. but let's accept the truth:
> we did lot of bad to the Jews , the Christians and the other religions in the ME
> so it is very a big big big shame you say Muslims are the victims
> 
> Muslims are victims of Muslims , normal muslims, good people are victims of retards islamists
> supported either by Khamenei one side or KSA Qatar and all retards of the region
> 
> but oh yeahhhhh it is convenient to blame West
> 
> if you had some brain ... how could West avoid our countries to be majority of Muslims ???
> we are by very far majority
> non sense bullshit anti Western words . stop your hatred guy.



What hatred idiot? Where am I preaching hatred? I'm advising that certain extremist groups to reform and limited their agenda to the region. The struggle in the region is related to a number of factors and roles which are too long to get into. But using right approches can help them achieve self determination they want. And just like China or Russia became respected, so will people of region. Nobody will get genuine self determination without some sort of military detterence. So stop trying to sound like smartazz idiot.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> What's stupid about it? Only junk is you piece of Iranian bastard junk. You will never reach my level in a thousand years.
> 
> After Syria Arab regimes/Israel are next. And Islamist factions will consolidate control over the region with exception of Iran/Turkey. And they will be accepted or West will launch all out war which will morph into religious war and they will lose. What's confusing about it? Yes there will be much more suffering/war after Syria but that is needed to make sure the peoples future is secure.



Securing people's future by getting them killed? Sounds counterproductive!


----------



## azzo

Frogman said:


> Securing people's future by getting them killed? Sounds counterproductive!


look who's talking.

August 2013 Rabaa massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So what do you think about Sissi after one year as a president?

الوطن | الجلاد يكشف كواليس خلاف "العبار" والحكومة حول "العاصمة الجديدة"

بالأرقام .. كيف يخطط "العبار" للنصب على مصر؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Securing people's future by getting them killed? Sounds counterproductive!



Nobody needs to get killed, just hand over power to the MB/FSA/Nusra/Other moderate Islamists/etc...as clearly the 'liberal' regimes governing the Arab world currently have brought nothing but corruption, failure, treason, no achievements, etc....

Arabs want people who serve them and not other nations. If these regimes don't surrender then they should be fought to death. There's no way anyone will tolerate those authoritarian thugs who want to impose minority(foreign appointed rule) over everybody else. Arab regimes represent nobody but the Israeli gov't/Western gov'ts. And their little wealthy circle. They have dumbed down our standard of life and limited it to submissiveness. Obviously that means they should be regarded as enemies who hope the worst for our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The funny part is, +80% of refugees in Iraq who fled from Daesh are Sunnis, yet, these tribal terrorists doing what they have always been doing: Being terrorists or supporting terrorists. Good part is, killing them doesn't require a 'moral justification' now, they made the job easier by supporting IS terrorists.


Few people left Tikrit when it was captured by IS.
Today after "liberation" by Hezbollah-CC coalition its virtually depopulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

azzo said:


> look who's talking.
> 
> August 2013 Rabaa massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you think about Sissi after one year as a president?
> 
> الوطن | الجلاد يكشف كواليس خلاف "العبار" والحكومة حول "العاصمة الجديدة"
> 
> بالأرقام .. كيف يخطط "العبار" للنصب على مصر؟




I already told you what I think, so, again, bugger off.



Falcon29 said:


> Nobody needs to get killed, just hand over power to the MB/FSA/Nusra/Other moderate Islamists/etc...as clearly the 'liberal' regimes governing the Arab world currently have brought nothing but corruption, failure, treason, no achievements, etc....
> 
> Arabs want people who serve them and not other nations. If these regimes don't surrender then they should be fought to death. There's no way anyone will tolerate those authoritarian thugs who want to impose minority(foreign appointed rule) over everybody else. Arab regimes represent nobody but the Israeli gov't/Western gov'ts. And their little wealthy circle. They have dumbed down our standard of life and limited it to submissiveness. Obviously that means they should be regarded as enemies who hope the worst for our people.



You're as delusional as I thought you were. 

I guess you won't personally do any of the fighting, do there's no harm in getting others killed.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> I already told you what I think, so, again, bugger off.
> 
> 
> 
> You're as delusional as I thought you were.
> 
> I guess you won't personally do any of the fighting, do there's no harm in getting others killed.



Revolutionaries don't lack manpower. Once they takeover, form government and make Arab world a paradise I will open a business there. Not sure why you're defending Arab regimes to this extent, it's not like you see any achievements coming from them. It's all because your irrational opposition to moderate Islamists. I suggest you rethink your position.


----------



## azzo

Frogman said:


> I already told you what I think, so, again, *bugger off*.
> 
> 
> 
> You're as delusional as I thought you were.
> 
> I guess you won't personally do any of the fighting, do there's no harm in getting others killed.



Can't respond to the fact that your precious army killied thousands of protesters?

Also, we gave you Billions and Billions of dollars, so Egypt belongs to the Gulf. Which means we will not "bugger off."

It is you, as Sissi media say, who should take your passport and leave Egypt.

Also Egypt *WILL* submit to Saudi will on Syria, and will not be allowed to have an independent decision on major conflicts in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Revolutionaries don't lack manpower. Once they takeover, form government and make Arab world a paradise I will open a business there. Not sure why you're defending Arab regimes to this extent, it's not like you see any achievements coming from them. It's all because your irrational opposition to moderate Islamists. I suggest you rethink your position.



A paradise just like post Soviet withdrawal Afghan? No thanks. 

There will be nothing left but ashes, blood, and rubble once the 'moderate' Islamists are done and then as always they will fight over their newly found gains, while millions flee their homes and countries and hundreds of thousands lay in shallow graves. There will be no paradise, no sharia, no caliphate, no justice, and no home for the ordinary man just misery and chaos.

Talk to me when you stop living in fairy tale.



azzo said:


> Can't respond to the fact that your precious army killing thousands of protesters?
> 
> Also, we gave you Billions and Billions of dollars, so Egypt belongs to the Gulf. Which means we will not "bugger off."
> 
> It is you, as Sissi media say, who should take your passport and leave Egypt.



Err.. Do one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> A paradise just like post Soviet withdrawal Afghan? No thanks.
> 
> There will be nothing left but ashes, blood, and rubble once the 'moderate' Islamists are done and then as always they will fight over their newly found gains, while millions flee their homes and countries and hundreds of thousands lay in shallow graves. There will be no paradise, no sharia, no caliphate, no justice, and no home for the ordinary man just misery and chaos.
> 
> Talk to me when you stop living in fairy tale.



Nobody needs Sharia or Caliphate, there will be an Arab moderate Islamic Union. Syria is just beginning, things can be rebuilt. In long term the people will witness beneficial change.

Syria won't be like Afghan, since Israel/Jordan/Iraq border it. If someone launches an invasion, it will occur with Arab/turkish approval. Which will spark an enormous war that will affect the whole region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

@Frogman Why you living in a country that is part of the universal "conspiracy" against Egypt? Shouldn't you move to Russia? hypocrite much?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

azzo said:


> @Frogman Why you living in a country that is part of the universal "conspiracy" against Egypt? Shouldn't you move to Russia? hypocrite much?



Why are you a behaving like a lady part? 

If you want to have a civil conversation I'm more than willing to have one but first stop being a prick and two ask me what I think rather than pitching a tent over things I've never expressed nor believed.


Falcon29 said:


> Nobody needs Sharia or Caliphate, there will be an Arab moderate Islamic Union. Syria is just beginning, things can be rebuilt. In long term the people will witness beneficial change.
> 
> Syria won't be like Afghan, since Israel/Jordan/Iraq border it. If someone launches an invasion, it will occur with Arab/turkish approval. Which will spark an enormous war that will affect the whole region.



If you think the Syrian civil war will simply end with the fall of Assad then I have news for you. Have fun rebuilding entire cities without any resources, expertise, and skilled workers. They'll either be dead or abroad.

I'm talking about the Mujahideen infighting after the Soviet withdrawal, predates any western invasion by more than a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Frogman 

I follow politics as much as you do. The aftermath process won't be pretty but again focus on long term. There will likely be another 10 years of war in the region at the minimum. But if that process forces radical changes on the ground and we witness a grounds up change in regards to military/political/social institutions that will benefit the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman
> 
> I follow politics as much as you do. The aftermath process won't be pretty but again focus on long term. There will likely be another 10 years of war in the region at the minimum. But if that process forces radical changes on the ground and we witness a grounds up change in regards to military/political/social institutions that will benefit the people.



The change will not be for the better, that is simply naive. 

There are simply too many competing interests in Syria and elsewhere in the Middle East for there to be a solution which leads to a united government or even a transitional body. These interests vary wildly, with tribal and religious/ideological being the most common, but there are also interests that push for secession, independence, autonomy and so on, while others are involved in common thuggery and criminality that they don't want to stop. Whole cities are vying for power (eg Misrata and Tripoli in Libya).

What I'm saying here is that simply believing change will occur for the better after years of fighting or even revolution is naive, and has no real precedent especially not in the Middle East. It's not that I don't agree that change is required, it certainly is but the way it is achieved must not involve completely destroying nations and their social fabric. A Fabian approach is required not a revolutionary one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> Nobody needs Sharia or Caliphate, there will be an Arab moderate Islamic Union. Syria is just beginning, things can be rebuilt. In long term the people will witness beneficial change.
> 
> Syria won't be like Afghan, since Israel/Jordan/Iraq border it. If someone launches an invasion, it will occur with Arab/turkish approval. Which will spark an enormous war that will affect the whole region.


even with assad and the syrian army in the picture the rebels and isil are fighting one another imagine what would happen if he fall 
look at all the dead and destruction in syria was it worth it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> The change will not be for the better, that is simply naive.
> 
> There are simply too many competing interests in Syria and elsewhere in the Middle East for there to be a solution which leads to a united government or even a transitional body. These interests vary wildly, with tribal and religious/ideological being the most common, but there are also interests that push for secession, independence, autonomy and so on, while others are involved in common thuggery and criminality that they don't want to stop. Whole cities are vying for power (eg Misrata and Tripoli in Libya).
> 
> What I'm saying here is that simply believing change will occur for the better after years of fighting or even revolution is naive, and has no real precedent especially not in the Middle East. It's not that I don't agree that change is required, it certainly is but the way it is achieved must not involve completely destroying nations and their social fabric. A Fabian approach is required not a revolutionary one.



You're dealing with Arab people, not Western born Arabs. Their way of thinking/approach is completely different. Your ideas won't work over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The purpose of this intelligence forecast is to outline ISW’s assessment of the most likely and most dangerous courses of action for the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS) to pursue during Ramadan (June 17, 2015 to July 17, 2015).

For the past three years, ISIS has conducted major offensive operations during the Ramadan holy month, accomplishing its major annual campaign objectives. Its predecessor, al-Qaeda in Iraq (AQI), had historically also elevated violence in Iraq during Ramadan.

ISIS is therefore likely preparing a surge of operations to try to achieve important campaign objectives. ISIS can also be expected to commemorate its declaration of a Caliphate on the first full day of Ramadan 2014 by trying to build upon or surpass its declaration of the caliphate last year. ISIS could do so by accomplishing new military objectives, striking religious targets, or announcing a new political milestone.

Regardless, ISIS is likely to begin and end Ramadan with attempted spectacular military offensive actions in Iraq and Syria. ISIS’s selection of these targets would presuppose the defeat of the militaries currently defending those cities or their redeployment to other objectives in ways that leave the capitals vulnerable.

ISIS may therefore attempt to collapse the Iraqi Security Forces (ISF) and Syrian Arab Army over the course of its 2015 campaign, possibly before Ramadan, though more likely over the course of 2015.


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Logistics 101: Where Does ISIS Get Its Guns?

By Tony Cartalucci*

June 10, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - "NEO" - Since ancient times an army required significant logistical support to carry out any kind of sustained military campaign. In ancient Rome, an extensive network of roads was constructed to facilitate not only trade, but to allow Roman legions to move quickly to where they were needed, and for the supplies needed to sustain military operations to follow them in turn.

In the late 1700’s French general, expert strategist, and leader Napoleon Bonaparte would note that, “_an army marches on its stomach_,” referring to the extensive logistical network required to keep an army fed, and therefore able to maintain its fighting capacity. For the French, their inability to maintain a steady supply train to its forces fighting in Russia, and the Russians’ decision to burn their own land and infrastructure to deny it from the invading forces, ultimately defeated the French.

Nazi Germany would suffer a similar fate when it too overextended its logical capabilities during its invasion of Russia amid Operation Barbarossa. Once again, invading armies became stranded without limited resources before being either cut off and annihilated or forced to retreat.

And in modern times during the Gulf War in the 1990’s an extended supply line trailing invading US forces coupled with an anticipated clash with the bulk of Saddam Hussein’s army halted what was otherwise a lighting advance many mistakenly believed could have reached Baghdad had there been the political will. The will to conquer was there, the logistics to implement it wasn’t.

The lessons of history however clear they may be, appear to be entirely lost on an either supremely ignorant or incredibly deceitful troupe of policymakers and news agencies across the West.

*ISIS’ Supply Lines*

The current conflict consuming the Middle East, particularly in Iraq and Syria where the so-called “Islamic State” (ISIS) is operating and simultaneously fighting and defeating the forces of Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, and Iran, we are told, is built upon a logistical network based on black market oil and ransom payments.

The fighting capacity of ISIS is that of a nation-state. It controls vast swaths of territory straddling both Syria and Iraq and not only is able to militarily defend and expand from this territory, but possesses the resources to occupy it, including the resources to administer the populations subjugated within it.

For military analysts, especially former members of Western armed forces, as well as members of the Western media who remember the convoys of trucks required for the invasions of Iraq in the 1990s and again in 2003, they surely must wonder where ISIS’ trucks are today. After all, if the resources to maintain the fighting capacity exhibited by ISIS were available within Syrian and Iraqi territory alone, then certainly Syrian and Iraqi forces would also posses an equal or greater fighting capacity but they simply do not.

​And were ISIS’ supply lines solely confined within Syrian and Iraqi territory, then surely both Syrian and Iraqi forces would utilize their one advantage – air power – to cut front line ISIS fighters from the source of their supplies. But this is not happening and there is a good reason why.

Terrorists and weapons left over from NATO’s intervention in Libya in 2011 were promptly sent to Turkey and then onto Syria – coordinated by US State Department officials and intelligence agencies in Benghazi – a terrorist hotbed for decades.ISIS’ supply lines run precisely where Syrian and Iraqi air power cannot go. To the north and into NATO-member Turkey, and to the southwest into US allies Jordan and Saudi Arabia. Beyond these borders exists a logistical network that spans a region including both Eastern Europe and North Africa.

The London Telegraph would report in their 2013 article, “CIA ‘running arms smuggling team in Benghazi when consulate was attacked’,” that:

_[CNN] said that a CIA team was working in an annex near the consulate on a project to supply missiles from Libyan armouries to Syrian rebels.
_
Weapons have also come from Eastern Europe, with the New York Times reporting in 2013 in their article, “Arms Airlift to Syria Rebels Expands, With Aid From C.I.A.,” that:

_From offices at secret locations, American intelligence officers have helped the Arab governments shop for weapons, including a large procurement from Croatia, and have vetted rebel commanders and groups to determine who should receive the weapons as they arrive, according to American officials speaking on the condition of anonymity._

And while Western media sources continuously refer to ISIS and other factions operating under the banner of Al Qaeda as “rebels” or “moderates,” it is clear that if billions of dollars in weapons were truly going to “moderates,” they, not ISIS would be dominating the battlefield.

Recent revelations have revealed that as early as 2012 the United States Department of Defense not only anticipated the creation of a “Salafist Principality” straddling Syria and Iraq precisely where ISIS now exists, it welcomed it eagerly and contributed to the circumstances required to bring it about.

*Just How Extensive Are ISIS’ Supply Lines?*

While many across the West play willfully ignorant as to where ISIS truly gets their supplies from in order to maintain its impressive fighting capacity, some journalists have traveled to the region and have video taped and reported on the endless convoys of trucks supplying the terrorist army.

Were these trucks traveling to and from factories in seized ISIS territory deep within Syrian and Iraqi territory? No. They were traveling from deep within Turkey, crossing the Syrian border with absolute impunity, and headed on their way with the implicit protection of nearby Turkish military forces. Attempts by Syria to attack these convoys and the terrorists flowing in with them have been met by Turkish air defenses.

Germany’s international broadcaster Deutsche Welle (DW) published the first video report from a major Western media outlet illustrating that ISIS is supplied not by “black market oil” or “hostage ransoms” but billions of dollars worth of supplies carried into Syria across NATO member Turkey’s borders via hundreds of trucks a day.

The report titled, “‘IS’ supply channels through Turkey,” confirms what has been reported by geopolitical analysts since at least as early as 2011 – that ISIS subsides on immense, multi-national state sponsorship, including, obviously, Turkey itself.

Looking at maps of ISIS-held territory and reading action reports of its offensive maneuvers throughout the region and even beyond, one might imagine hundreds of trucks a day would be required to maintain this level of fighting capacity. One could imagine similar convoys crossing into Iraq from Jordan and Saudi Arabia. Similar convoys are likely passing into Syria from Jordan.

In all, considering the realities of logistics and their timeless importance to military campaigns throughout human history, there is no other plausible explanation to ISIS’s ability to wage war within Syria and Iraq besides immense resources being channeled to it from abroad.

If an army marches on its stomach, and ISIS’ stomachs are full of NATO and Persian Gulf State supplies, ISIS will continue to march long and hard. The key to breaking the back of ISIS, is breaking the back of its supply lines. To do that however, and precisely why the conflict has dragged on for so long, Syria, Iraq, Iran, and others would have to eventually secure the borders and force ISIS to fight within Turkish, Jordanian, and Saudi territory – a difficult scenario to implement as nations like Turkey have created defacto buffer zones within Syrian territory which would require a direct military confrontation with Turkey itself to eliminate.

With Iran joining the fray with an alleged deployment of thousands of troops to bolster Syrian military operations, overwhelming principles of deterrence may prevent Turkey enforcing its buffer zones.

What we are currently left with is NATO literally holding the region hostage with the prospect of a catastrophic regional war in a bid to defend and perpetuate the carnage perpetrated by ISIS within Syria, fully underwritten by an immense logistical network streaming out of NATO territory itself.

Â Logistics 101: Where Does ISIS Get Its Guns? :Â Â   Information Clearing House - ICH


----------



## azzo

In Baghdad. ​Now tell me again, who's not an Iranian puppet? 

Say goodbye to Iraq, and welcome the Iranian governance of Iraqistan.

Sad. 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> In Baghdad.​Now tell me again, who's not an Iranian puppet?
> 
> Say goodbye to Iraq, and welcome the Iranian governance of Iraqistan.
> 
> Sad.
> ​



That's even more specious than saying 15 out of 19 9/11ers were Saudi, so the entire country is terrorist. Dumbo.


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> That's even more specious than saying 15 out of 19 9/11ers were Saudi, so the entire country is terrorist. *Dumbo*.



Says the guy who can't come up with a better explanation for the shameful poster that transcend on Iraq's sovereignty (if it exists anyway)

@IR-TR Why are you pissed anyway; you should be happy. You own Iraq.

Just put their oil to good use, like develop more infrastructure and tourist attractions in northern Iran, I would love to visit you sometime.

Good job, you played it right, seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> You're dealing with Arab people, not Western born Arabs. Their way of thinking/approach is completely different. Your ideas won't work over there.



My ideas have nothing to do with east or west. But you keep supporting ideas that will only ever result in tremendous body counts.


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> Says the guy who can't come up with a better explanation for the shameful poster that transcend on Iraq's sovereignty (if it exists anyway)
> 
> @IR-TR Why are you pissed anyway; you should be happy. You own Iraq.
> 
> Just put their oil to good use, like develop more infrastructure and tourist attractions in northern Iran, I would love to visit you sometime.
> 
> Good job, you played it right, seriously.



Don't be a child. Okay. By that logic, Saudi Arabia owns all Sunni countries (giving them money). So when Iran helps Iraq in defeating it's arch enemy, they own them? I know, Erwin Rommel, Iran should have just waited for ISIS to reach it's borders. Only THEN would ISIS become a danger. What was Iran thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan

Do you know anything about this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609047399248572416


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Do you know anything about this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609047399248572416


Nope...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> *Don't be a child*. Okay. By that logic, Saudi Arabia owns all Sunni countries (giving them money). So when Iran helps Iraq in defeating it's arch enemy, they own them? I know, Erwin Rommel, Iran should have just waited for ISIS to reach it's borders. Only THEN would ISIS become a danger. What was Iran thinking?


it's about a huge poster of a foreign leader hanged in a public space in the capital of a sovereign country, and under it are statements of loyalty and total allegiance to that foreign leader.

It's not about the money, "child."


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> it's about a huge poster of a foreign leader hanged in a public space in the capital of a sovereign country, and under it are statements of loyalty and total allegiance to that foreign leader.
> 
> It's not about the money, "child."



These things happen. Just the same, tomorrow an Iraqi will paint over it. Iran happens to be the biggest helper of Iraq against ISIS. So out of 35 million people, somebody hangs up a poster. Big deal. As if PM Abadi personally went there and put up that poster. Listen, it's specious. Just as specious as Erdogan being greeted in Albania by huge Turkish flags. He hasn't annexed Albania. Or People in Europe or elsewhere putting up huge Obama posters and paintings in 2008-2011. It's just friendly. I dislike the Baghdad poster, but Iran doesn't own Iraq, and even if it did, a silly poster proves nothing. Next topic, we're getting OT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

IRAQ Under Saddam Hussain


----------



## Hack-Hook

United said:


> IRAQ Under Saddam Hussain
> 
> View attachment 229872


Iraq under Saddam hossein 
saddam gas kurds - Google Search
By the way o suggest faint hearted people don't look at the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

United said:


> IRAQ Under Saddam Hussain
> 
> View attachment 229872



Saddam's mass graves

Iraq-Kuwait death road


----------



## C130

United said:


> IRAQ Under Saddam Hussain
> 
> View attachment 229872








Saddam did nothing wrong. He keep the rats where they belong in the ground and sewers away from normal hard working peace loving multi-ethnic arabs.

remove Saddam the flood gates open. this will also happen in Libya and Syria.


----------



## SALMAN F

C130 said:


> Saddam did nothing wrong. He keep the rats where they belong in the ground and sewers away from normal hard working peace loving multi-ethnic arabs.
> 
> remove Saddam the flood gates open. this will also happen in Libya and Syria.


You are wrong since you don't know anything about the region

It was the saddam the hole hero who supported the muslim brotherhood terrorists in Syria 

It was him who supported the salafi wahhabi movement in campaign called the faith campaign 

He supported the sunni Islamists but at the same time he opressed the shia Islamists

Many Baathists were more sectarian than secular nationalists that's why after 2003 all the insurgent groups were former Baathists and republican gaurd 

Every one knows that the sectarianism was exit since the foundation of modern Iraq and its got bigger when the Baathists came to power in 1960s



Mussana said:


> And how great was Iran under Khomani given the fact that khomeni was leading a so called Islamic government and Saddam was a secularist/


The majority of them were communists and MEK marxist terrorists 
Don't tell me isis supporter like you love communists



United said:


> IRAQ Under Saddam Hussain
> 
> View attachment 229872


The Baathists will never rule iraq again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You are wrong since you don't know anything about the region
> 
> It was the saddam the hole hero who supported the muslim brotherhood terrorists in Syria
> 
> It was him who supported the salafi wahhabi movement in campaign called the faith campaign
> 
> He supported the sunni Islamists but at the same time he opressed the shia Islamists
> 
> Many Baathists were more sectarian than secular nationalists that's why after 2003 all the insurgent groups were former Baathists and republican gaurd
> 
> Every one knows that the sectarianism was exit since the foundation of modern Iraq and its got bigger when the Baathists came to power in 1960s
> 
> 
> The majority of them were communists and MEK marxist terrorists
> Don't tell me isis supporter like you love communists
> 
> 
> The Baathists will never rule iraq again




Saddam was the cork to Champagne but in this case the Champagne was some nasty rat urine.
the U.S unleashed madness


----------



## SALMAN F

C130 said:


> Saddam was the cork to Champagne but in this case the Champagne was some nasty rat urine.


You didn't get the point he and his followers who started sectarianism when they banned ashura in 1977 and bombed imam Hussein shrine 1991

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You didn't get the point he and his followers who started sectarianism when they banned ashura in 1977 and bombed imam Hussein shrine 1991




so saddam is worse than ISIS. not saying the man was a Saint, but people need a tough leader.


----------



## SALMAN F

Mussana said:


> Don't u have a narration that says that hazrat ali (ra) was sent to level the graves by the prophet SAW.
> So if saddam levelled a grave it must be soothing to the eyes of the shia for he is doing what hazrat ali (ra) did on the orders of the prophet saw.
> 
> As regards to banning ashura , u must be thankful to him to remind and make u adhere to the teachings of the Quran that says
> and definitely Allah is with the patient ones (sabiroon).
> 
> 
> 
> If we apply the same logic then are the IS people justified in exterminating the Shias for Shias are no better than communists to them?


Well you are stupid takfiri so its useless to talking to you


----------



## Hack-Hook

C130 said:


>


Only accept your comparison if you find picture of these girls in bikini while in a parade


----------



## raptor22

C130 said:


> Saddam was the cork to Champagne but in this case the Champagne was some nasty rat urine.
> the U.S unleashed madness



And who created this nasty rat urine?in Afghanistan? and who supported Saddam? and all dictatorships and monarchs in the region?



C130 said:


>



What is wrong with Iran 2012 in comparasion by Iran 1970?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Declein

C130 said:


> so saddam is worse than ISIS. not saying the man was a Saint, but people need a tough leader.



He was a mass murderer. He also signed his own death warrant by attacking Kuwait and Bush sr should have finished the job and hang him in '91. So good riddance.

If there's something to blame the USA for is completely missing the mark when it comes to ME mentalities and underestimating the tribalism/sectarianism/religious mindset of the population. 
In that respect, they're something like my region, the Balkans, where milenia old grudges are still valid


----------



## KhuderMosavi

C130 said:


> so saddam is worse than ISIS. not saying the man was a Saint, but people need a tough leader.


Many of the officers who led the Iraqi army under Saddam's era is today with the ISIS, I see no great difference, ISIS uses the same methods is because it has turned into hyper-wing extremist with time, and with the extensive export of Wahabi thoughts.



Mussana said:


> Don't u have a narration that says that hazrat ali (ra) was sent to level the graves by the prophet SAW.
> So if saddam levelled a grave it must be soothing to the eyes of the shia for he is doing what hazrat ali (ra) did on the orders of the prophet saw.
> 
> As regards to banning ashura , u must be thankful to him to remind and make u adhere to the teachings of the Quran that says
> and definitely Allah is with the patient ones (sabiroon).


I do not want to drag me to the religious discussion, as it is a defense forum, possibly if you want it, we can continue in another thread about religious matters. This means, however, that your religious theory that Saddam has the right to do so, according to his belief in one or another thing, he was not religious extremist as ISIS.


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraq denies Islamic State claim it shot down fighter plane| Reuters

Thu Jun 18, 2015 12:42pm EDT
Iraq's defense ministry and the U.S. military dismissed a claim by Islamic State on Thursday that it had shot down an Iraqi fighter plane.

"The publication of these false stories is part of an unjust psychological war waged by some media outlets supporting terrorism aimed at playing down the heroics of the Iraqi army," the ministry said on its website.

Islamic State said on one of its Twitter accounts it had shot down the fighter north of the Anbar provincial capital Ramadi, which the group seized last month.

*A member of an anti-Islamic State Sunni force called Sahwa (Awakening) said an Iraqi jet, a Russian-made Su-25, was seen crashing in flames after being shot down north of Ramadi.*

The U.S. military dismissed the Islamic State claim, saying all U.S.-led coalition aircraft as well as Iraqi aircraft had been accounted for.

Iraq's government relies on a U.S.-led coalition and Iranian-backed Shi'ite militias in its fight against Islamic State, which is occupying a third of the country as well as parts of neighboring Syria.

Islamic State militants seized Ramadi last month and the city is a focal point of coalition efforts to slow the group's advances in Iraq.

On Thursday, Islamic State insurgents fired mortars at a barracks in the town of Amiriyat al-Falluja, also in Anbar, killing a soldier and a policeman, police sources said.

Insurgents also attacked the village of al-Mazra'a with mortars, killing five members of the Iraqi security forces.

(Reporting by the Baghdad newsroom and Ahmed Tolba in Cairo; Writing by Michael Georgy; Editing by Andrew Roche)


----------



## Madali

C130 said:


> .



In 1976, female literacy (15-24) in Iran 42.33%. In 2008, it was 98.52%. 

This is what actual support for females means. Not fake outer layer bullshit that uses women as a tool to sell us men cars and shit. 

Compare the male & female literacy in 1976. We said female was only 42.33%, men was 70.90%. Using a simple calculator, we see that men was higher than female by 66%. But in 2008, male was 98.79%. That means in 2008, men literacy is higher by only 0.2%!

And it's not just in 2008. The gap was shorted even during 1986, which was war years. Female was 65% while male was 84%, which is 29% increase, and as you can see the gap was instantly massively reduce in only 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

IS camera man films his own death. The shooter is also visible in the last scene. Rest in hell brother.






فیلمبرداری عضو داعش از مرگ خودش!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

Serpentine said:


> IS camera man films his own death. The shooter is also visible in the last scene. Rest in hell brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فیلمبرداری عضو داعش از مرگ خودش!



these rats are idiots. i saw the video of this a couple days ago. you can see one of the rats threw a grenade up there and firing his AK. must assumed no one was up there or if they were they are dead now. other rat was to busy reloading and looking for another target in the opposite direction.

turns back around POP he drops like a 20lb bag of potatoes.

need more heroes like the soldier on the roof to hold their position and come out shoot'em in the back (that's not cowardice in my book) let the rats come in close and blow them away when they ain't looking or too busy snackbaring.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy




----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> What hatred idiot? Where am I preaching hatred? I'm advising that certain extremist groups to reform and limited their agenda to the region. The struggle in the region is related to a number of factors and roles which are too long to get into. But using right approches can help them achieve self determination they want. And just like China or Russia became respected, so will people of region. Nobody will get genuine self determination without some sort of military detterence. So stop trying to sound like smartazz idiot.


Russia, China and even west didn't achieve success by sticking to their past. They achieved by thinking forward and adapting with time. What you are saying is self-contradictory. By sticking to your usual agenda, you are only going to create a medieval society with no power whatsoever because to achieve power you have to give up your practices that are not suitable for the current time. You can't both keep the cake and eat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Russia, China and even west didn't achieve success by sticking to their past. They achieved by thinking forward and adapting with time. What you are saying is self-contradictory. By sticking to your usual agenda, you are only going to create a medieval society with no power whatsoever because to achieve power you have to give up your practices that are not suitable for the current time. You can't both keep the cake and eat it.



What's 'forward thinking'? Is it eradication of morality? If so our culture is different and we want to achieve restoration of morality. As far as the material aspect(economic advancement, education system), you will be surprised what kind of society Sunni Islamists achieve. Right now that's not the phase the ME is in, the ME is in a phase of finding an identity and restructuring itself. Everbody in the world is involved in this process and its very competitive. Such unstable society and such political aspirations that differ greatly amongst international community make it difficult to establish common ground without use of force/iron rule. So there will be no industrial revolution you're expecting at this moment but it will come afterwards. You can judge once you see the results.

Moderate Sunni Islamists aren't irrational, they recognize the responsibilities that come with life and aren't stuck in a insurgent ideology where life has no meaning or responsibility(as ISIS sees). Moderate Islamists aren't against the world, they have dreams and visions for their region and they strike a right balance between modern lifestyle and religions role in society.


----------



## Hindustani78

General: ISIL Using IEDs as Guided Munitions
WASHINGTON — The Islamic State group is increasingly using improvised explosive devices as front-line weaponry against coalition forces in Iraq and Syria, a top US general said Friday.

Marine Corps Brig. Gen. Thomas Weidley, chief of staff, Combined Joint Task Force - Operation Inherent Resolve, told reporters on a Pentagon conference call that the militant group, also called ISIL or ISIS, has taken to using IEDs in much the same manner the US employs high-end strike weaponry.

"Obviously [IEDs have] become the precision guided munition [PGM], if you will, for [ISIL]," Weidley said. "We see them, again, as one of their primary weapon systems in order to disrupt, in order to penetrate [Iraqi or Kurdish] lines."

Obviously, an IED does not have the same high-end targeting that a PGM has. But the advantage for ISIL, in that comparison, is cost. On June 16, the Pentagon put the total cost of anti-ISIL operations at $2.74 billion, or an average of $9.1 million a day – staggering figures given that ISIL continues to have success in the region.

Part of that cost is targeting the source of IEDs, with Weidley saying the government is actively hunting for production sites.

"It is a very effective weapon and we have taken great efforts to advance our targeting capabilities in order to allow us to find these locations where IEDs are being produced and target them appropriately," he said.

In the meantime, the US is attempting to combat the use of IEDs by expediting the flow of anti-tank munitions to Iraqi security forces.

The fact that anti-tank equipment is effective against IEDs shows how the threat has changed. Where IEDs were largely seen as traps over the last decade, ISIL is increasingly using large vehicles strapped to explode as, essentially, missiles aimed at government forces on the ground.

Speaking last week, Brett McGurk, deputy special presidential envoy for the Global Coalition to Counter-ISIL, said the militant group has begun using large trucks rigged as suicide bombs as its "weapon of choice."

In particular, the US is expediting the movement of AT4 shoulder-mounted weapons to Iraqi forces to help take out those incoming trucks. If truck-based IEDs are incoming missiles, think of the AT4 as the Iraqi security forces' version of a missile defense program.

"We've already seen instances of them using these weapons to great effect," Weidley said.

However, ISIL is continuing to evolve its tactics, something Weidley hinted at later when asked about the group's use of tunnels under Iraq.

"We do see tunneling as a technique that [ISIL] uses. We see them use it, not only to move equipment and fighters, but we see them used as IEDs, a tunnel IED. We saw that in Ramadi," he said.



*








*


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> What's 'forward thinking'? Is it eradication of morality? If so our culture is different and we want to achieve restoration of morality. As far as the material aspect(economic advancement, education system), you will be surprised what kind of society Sunni Islamists achieve. Right now that's not the phase the ME is in, the ME is in a phase of finding an identity and restructuring itself. Everbody in the world is involved in this process and its very competitive. Such unstable society and such political aspirations that differ greatly amongst international community make it difficult to establish common ground without use of force/iron rule. So there will be no industrial revolution you're expecting at this moment but it will come afterwards. You can judge once you see the results.
> 
> Moderate Sunni Islamists aren't irrational, they recognize the responsibilities that come with life and aren't stuck in a insurgent ideology where life has no meaning or responsibility(as ISIS sees). Moderate Islamists aren't against the world, they have dreams and visions for their region and they strike a right balance between modern lifestyle and religions role in society.


Seems like you don't understand. Just like I said you are competely missing the point. The reason why middle east is this way because of that "morality". Countries like Russia China and even west achieved so much progress because they modernised and changed with time. If west kept its morality like in dark ages then they wouldn't have achieved this much of progress. Even India hopefully will change with time and modernise. As long as you have an outdated lifestyle it is guaranteed that the condition of the region will not get any better. That morality means a giant black hole for science and technology and progress. After all it's your choice to either move forward or remain in the same place.


----------



## Hindustani78

Azizam said:


> Seems like you don't understand. Just like I said you are competely missing the point. The reason why middle east is this way because of that "morality". Countries like Russia China and even west achieved so much progress because they modernised and changed with time. If west kept its morality like in dark ages then they wouldn't have achieved this much of progress. Even India hopefully will change with time and modernise. As long as you have an outdated lifestyle it is guaranteed that the condition of the region will not get any better. That morality means a giant black hole for science and technology and progress. After all it's your choice to either move forward or remain in the same place.




Republic of India is way more better compare to other countries who claim to be modernized. Modernisation doesnt means that the Governments let violation of privacy laws and keep on doing monitering which is misusing of the technology.

In India , traditions,culture and religion walks along with the technology , Atleast Indians can proudly say who are there and how many nations have adopted thier languages, religions and ancient way of life.


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Seems like you don't understand. Just like I said you are competely missing the point. The reason why middle east is this way because of that "morality". Countries like Russia China and even west achieved so much progress because they modernised and changed with time. If west kept its morality like in dark ages then they wouldn't have achieved this much of progress. Even India hopefully will change with time and modernise. As long as you have an outdated lifestyle it is guaranteed that the condition of the region will not get any better. That morality means a giant black hole for science and technology and progress. After all it's your choice to either move forward or remain in the same place.



Religion can't disappear as long as the mystery of life remains. But it can be moderated, moderate Islamists don't follow Salafist-like views on society and generally are logically thinking people. Much more educated than your average Arab 'liberal'. The Arab liberals who are educated take advantage of the dumber ill-informed people to advance their agenda. So with them there is no progress, at least with moderate Islamists they can put together a society in their region that fits in well with the culture and holds the majority of people together. The belief in a God is a separate theological discussion. It would be nice reading logical, indepth debate on religion/God but that's rare to find. It's mostly just discrediting contest. Which is easy to do with any subject. It doesn't get to the point though and nobody has an answer or alternative explanation to our exisistence.

You don't have to be worry about me, I follow religious tenets but at same time understand what it is to be competent and apply logic to life. However people in that part of the world have been taken advantage by dictators/regimes for too long and encouraged to be ignorant. So it's going to be a rough road reforming the regions political/social systems but ultimately it is their responsibility and we can't do much about it. The problem is ethnic tensions such as the Iranian-Arab ones and other ones.


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> Religion can't disappear as long as the mystery of life remains. But it can be moderated, moderate Islamists don't follow Salafist-like views on society and generally are logically thinking people. Much more educated than your average Arab 'liberal'. The Arab liberals who are educated take advantage of the dumber ill-informed people to advance their agenda. So with them there is no progress, at least with moderate Islamists they can put together a society in their region that fits in well with the culture and holds the majority of people together. The belief in a God is a separate theological discussion. It would be nice reading logical, indepth debate on religion/God but that's rare to find. It's mostly just discrediting contest. Which is easy to do with any subject. It doesn't get to the point though and nobody has an answer or alternative explanation to our exisistence.
> 
> You don't have to be worry about me, I follow religious tenets but at same time understand what it is to be competent and apply logic to life. However people in that part of the world have been taken advantage by dictators/regimes for too long and encouraged to be ignorant. So it's going to be a rough road reforming the regions political/social systems but ultimately it is their responsibility and we can't do much about it. The problem is ethnic tensions such as the Iranian-Arab ones and other ones.


I am just saying my opinion here. The whole point is religion or any other ideology shouldn't be implemented on a state level. A country or a society should be pragmatic and flexible to implement whatever that further its progress instead of committing itself to a system that hampers its progress. In a way, even democracy is irrationally implemented while it destroys progress is some parts of the world. In this century, we will see democracy being challenged.

I don't know about Arab liberals but where I am from (South Asia), root causes of what liberals and religious extremists/ultra-nationalists are the same. Same route causes (inability to figure out correct priorities, failure to think logically, close mindedness etc.) are interpreted in two different ways. A long time ago I learnt not to blame either side. As long as people are not pragmatic and ambitious, a country really has no hope. There is a reason why Japan was the first country industrialise in Asia. Simply because they have a tradition of absorbing the best characteristics from outsiders and they are very ambitious. Japan later on grew on to be a country that challenged the western dominance in Asia in which they succeeded in some ways. 

Well, there's no point of blaming politicians. As long as people don't demand right ting from politicians, they will be able to play around. Even if politicians want to do the right ting and the people don't then the chances are, politicians will simply lose hope and mess around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi soldiers assigned to the 73rd Brigade, 16th Division, train with the M249 light machine gun at a range at Camp Taji, Iraq, June 23, 2015. Training at the building partner capacity sites is an integral part of Combined Joint Task Force – Operation Inherent Resolve’s multinational effort to train Iraqi security force personnel to defeat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant. Spc. Paris Maxey/Army


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi Sukhoi jet accidentally bombs Baghdad, eight killed | Zee News
Last Updated: Tuesday, July 7, 2015 - 00:00
Baghdad: A bomb fell from an Iraqi Sukhoi warplane and exploded in eastern Baghdad on Monday because of a "technical problem", killing at least eight people and wounding 17, officials said.

"One of the bombs became stuck because of a technical problem, and during its (the aircraft`s) return to base it fell on... houses in Baghdad Jadida," security spokesman Brigadier General Saad Maan said.

The pilot tried six times to drop the bomb, which became stuck while he was carrying out strikes against the Islamic State (IS) jihadist group, but was unable to dislodge it "mechanically or manually," the defence ministry said in a statement.

But the bomb came loose as the plane overflew Baghdad to land at its base, the ministry said.

The governor of Baghdad province, Ali al-Tamimi, called for the Rasheed air base, where the plane was bound, to be moved to a non-residential area.

Tamimi said he contacted the air force and was told the plane was returning from the Haditha area in Anbar province, which is surrounded by IS.

The explosion ripped through small houses in Baghdad Jadida, tearing down walls, smashing roofs and leaving bricks and other rubble piled in the street.

"Our house was destroyed," said Ali Jassem, a 27-year-old interior ministry employee.

Jassem said that if an accidental bombing can happen in an area where there is no fighting, "God knows the extent of the events happening" in combat zones.

Iraq received Sukhoi Su-25 jets from Russia and Iran last year as it sought to bolster its fledgling air force to combat IS, which overran large parts of the country.

The Su-25s are robust aircraft designed for ground attack missions, but Iraq`s Sukhoi fleet is made up of ageing planes that have seen heavy use as Baghdad`s forces battle to push the jihadists back.

The US agreed to sell Baghdad 36 F-16 warplanes, but none have been delivered to Iraq so far.

The first batch of the jets has instead been sent to Arizona, where Iraqi F-16 pilots are training.

One of the pilots, Brigadier Rasid Mohammed Sadiq, was killed in a crash during an aerial refuelling exercise at the end of June.

AFP


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Berut

No offence but in my opinion ISIS is created so to increase the destability of middle east and to protect israel , america has another reason to stay longer in middle east. I mean honestly if they were "so called jihadis" they would have targeted israel by now but all they do it to slaughter muslims and journalists. Islam clearly states that killing anyone irrespective of its religion, caste or creed is like killing the whole mankind. No religion spreads hatred. They are just bunch of coward terrorists that shoud be punished for war crimes "as shariah says". Another reason is the proxy war going on between Shia Iran and Sunni Saudia which is also proving to be fuel for the already burning middle east. And if someone still thinks it is due to islam then limme tell you another thing, Prophet PBUH warned us of these so called muslims and labelled them as khwarjis, he stated that they would pray, grow beard and will say that they have waged war or jihad in name of Allah but they will be no way neaf muslims and he also said to kill them wherever you find them. 
But then thats my own opinion.
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

sweet and effective way to kill these rats. .50 cal goodness.

they should seriously consider adding a minigun though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

C130 said:


> Saddam was the cork to Champagne but in this case the Champagne was some nasty rat urine.
> the U.S unleashed madness


Are you Iraqi or American?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Malik Alashter said:


> Are you Iraqi or American?.




I'm white American.
why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

C130 said:


> I'm white American.
> why?


Then you don't nothing about Iraq or what is going on mind your business don't embarrass your self leave the talk about Iraq since you don't know.



C130 said:


> they should seriously consider adding a minigun though


The pentagon wont supply Iraqis with any thing effective against ISIS!.



Ceylal said:


> View attachment 234389


They don't run away they just get order to leave or the one stays there will be beheaded.

Wonder why PMF don't run they just go forward capturing terrorists and free lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Malik Alashter said:


> Then you don't nothing about Iraq or what is going on mind your business don't embarrass your self leave the talk about Iraq since you don't know.
> 
> 
> The pentagon wont supply Iraqis with any thing effective against ISIS!.
> 
> 
> They don't run away they just get order to leave or the one stays there will be beheaded.
> 
> Wonder why PMF don't run they just go forward capturing terrorists and free lands.




well aren't you rude. you a IS lover?


you think Iraq is better without Saddam Hussein??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> T
> 
> The pentagon wont supply Iraqis with any thing effective against ISIS!.


The Iraqi should count on themselves and on their historical friends, the US are going to give you anything lethal that you may loose to the ennemi, due to recent experience or if the use of their equipment interfere with their interests. Egyptians found that out lately when they tried to use Emiratis F16 to bomb ISIS in Lybia,. Thatis the reason Egypt jumped in Holland's arm, But what they got from the French was no better than the F16 or the MIG21 they still flying.




> They don't run away they just get order to leave or the one stays there will be beheaded.


They need to change commanders.



> Wonder why PMF don't run they just go forward capturing terrorists and free lands.


They are a lot more motivated by having a state of their own. That's what give them the will to fight...


----------



## Malik Alashter

C130 said:


> well aren't you rude. you a IS lover?
> 
> 
> you think Iraq is better without Saddam Hussein??


Loool


----------



## C130

Malik Alashter said:


> Loool


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> hey are a lot more motivated by having a state of their own. That's what give them the will to fight...


Do you know who the PMF?.



C130 said:


>


No disrespect but how old are you?.


----------



## C130

Malik Alashter said:


> Do you know who the PMF?.
> 
> 
> No disrespect but how old are you?.


it not polite to asks someones age or name before giving your own.


----------



## Ceylal

C130 said:


> it not polite to asks someones age or name before giving your own.


Americans are intrusive , they always share things about themselves to complete strangers , to make a conversation...Apparently you ditched that school


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Americans are intrusive , they always share things about themselves to complete strangers , to make a conversation...Apparently you ditched that school


@Ceylal You didn't reply to me who are the PMF please.


----------



## C130

Ceylal said:


> Americans are intrusive , they always share things about themselves to complete strangers , to make a conversation...Apparently you ditched that school




not me 








military surplus store in Mosul, lmao. dollar is king.

i'm sure there is a slave market as well.


----------



## Ceylal

C130 said:


> not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> military surplus store in Mosul, lmao. dollar is king.
> 
> i'm sure there is a slave market as well.


You lost me here..I didn't get it...going from talking about American friendliness to Mosul gun store...Are you really American?


Malik Alashter said:


> @Ceylal You didn't reply to me who are the PMF please.


I know what PMF, stands for but I am not sure that you are referring to that....so I don't know..


----------



## C130

Ceylal said:


> You lost me here..I didn't get it...going from talking about American friendliness to Mosul gun store...Are you really American?
> 
> I know what PMF, stands for but I am not sure that you are referring to that....so I don't know..




trying to stay on topic bro 

if you want to talk about American friendliness open up a thread


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> I know what PMF, stands for but I am not sure that you are referring to that....so I don't know..


Any way it's the Popular mobilized forces it's the shiite forces that take the lead in fighting the isis in Iraq.

they are not the Kurds as you thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

C130 said:


> trying to stay on topic bro
> 
> if you want to talk about American friendliness open up a thread


I am on topic, I have just replied to one of your answer. I didn't understand between american being nosey ( in a friendly manner rarely understood by other countries citizenry) and your reply with a picture of a gun shop in Mosul..



Malik Alashter said:


> Any way it's the Popular mobilized forces it's the shiite forces that take the lead in fighting the isis in Iraq.
> 
> they are not the Kurds as you thought.


I knew about that, but the kurds too, nobody can take that away from them . The main problem is that Iraqi forces are fragmented and it's hindering their fight against ISIS. I am heart broken, to see Iraq in this shape...as well as Syria.


The peshmergas are motivated by their desire to have a state of their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> I am on topic, I have just replied to one of your answer. I didn't understand between american being nosey ( in a friendly manner rarely understood by other countries citizenry) and your reply with a picture of a gun shop in Mosul..
> 
> 
> I knew about that, but the kurds too, nobody can take that away from them . The main problem is that Iraqi forces are fragmented and it's hindering their fight against ISIS. I am heart broken, to see Iraq in this shape...as well as Syria.
> 
> 
> The peshmergas are motivated by their desire to have a state of their own.


Do you watch news lately the shiite pmf doing great Falogeh is going to be freed soon.

they are not fragmented the only problem in our forces is the army do to been penetrated by Baath loyalists and isis supporters other wise the pmf are in great shape.


----------



## C130

Ceylal said:


> I am on topic, I have just replied to one of your answer. I didn't understand between american being nosey ( in a friendly manner rarely understood by other countries citizenry) and your reply with a picture of a gun shop in Mosul..
> 
> 
> I knew about that, but the kurds too, nobody can take that away from them . The main problem is that Iraqi forces are fragmented and it's hindering their fight against ISIS. I am heart broken, to see Iraq in this shape...as well as Syria.
> 
> 
> The peshmergas are motivated by their desire to have a state of their own.




I can comment on any country I want.

you don't like it then boo hoo.


----------



## manlion

A young man from Mosul doctored the iftar prepared for the terrorists with the deadly poison and managed to kill 45 of them and send 100 others to hospital, some of them reportedly in critical condition, Iraqi local sources said on Tuesday.

The incident reportedly occurred in the Wadi Hajar district, located in the southern part of the city, where popular resistant groups have recently formed to retaliate against ISIL atrocities.

PressTV-Doctored food kills ISIL militants in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

old video
this just doesn't seem real to me.

it's like they was expecting to get bombed or it was staged


the explosion just seems to weak even the lowest power MK 82 should of caused more damage and killed the cameraman and a few others.

only explanation i can think of is it dug a few meters into the sand before exploding 


air burst would of killed them all I bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

C130 said:


> I'm white American.
> why?





C130 said:


> well aren't you rude. you a IS lover?
> 
> 
> you think Iraq is better without Saddam Hussein??


enough BS abd go to sleep


----------



## Malik Alashter

C130 said:


> old video
> this just doesn't seem real to me.
> 
> it's like they was expecting to get bombed or it was staged
> 
> 
> the explosion just seems to weak even the lowest power MK 82 should of caused more damage and killed the cameraman and a few others.
> 
> only explanation i can think of is it dug a few meters into the sand before exploding
> 
> 
> air burst would of killed them all I bet.


Looks legit.


----------



## C130

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> enough BS abd go to sleep




I supports Kurds who do you support IS?

you won't say anything about their illegal activities and transvestites will you buttercup


----------



## بلندر

look like Iran or Kuwait want to repair Iraqi Chiften for Hashd al Shabbi in Basreh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, July 06, 2015
A man carries an injured child found in the rubble after an Iraqi Sukhoi jet accidentally dropped a bomb in Ni'iriya district in Baghdad July 6, 2015. The Iraqi plane accidentally dropped the bomb on an eastern Baghdad neighborhood, police and residents said, killing at least five people and destroying several houses. The Sukhoi jet had been taking part in an air strike against Islamic State militants, Iraqi television said. One of its bombs failed to detach from the plane during the mission then fell as the plane was returning to base. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## بلندر

Look like USA finally delivers F16 to Iraqs ... I hope they put good use on it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

C130 said:


> old video
> this just doesn't seem real to me.
> 
> it's like they was expecting to get bombed or it was staged
> 
> 
> the explosion just seems to weak even the lowest power MK 82 should of caused more damage and killed the cameraman and a few others.
> 
> only explanation i can think of is it dug a few meters into the sand before exploding
> 
> 
> air burst would of killed them all I bet.








Here's the real video and it's in Syria, and they're not ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Iraqi gov has officially declared beginning of operation to retake Fallujah. 3 main groups participating: PMF (mostly Shia forces), Iraqi army, Sunni tribal fighters. Before starting of operation, Shia forces had already liberated large areas around the terrorist nest aka Fallujah, now Daesh terrorists are besieged inside and around the city.

But it's not going to be an easy operation, Fallujah is famous for being the mother of all terrorist-raising cities in Iraq, it is extremely fertile for extremism. 

On the proximate front in Ramadi, Iraqi Golden forces (special forces of ISF) have advanced greatly and are on the verge of putting this city too, under siege.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

بلندر said:


> Look like USA finally delivers F16 to Iraqs ... I hope they put good use on it ...


Four of them just four and there is some rumor about they want to station them in jordan!!! if that is true it's really no use.


----------



## IR-TR

Malik Alashter said:


> Four of them just four and there is some rumor about they want to station them in jordan!!! if that is true it's really no use.



They're stationed in Balad. A second batch will arrive in a few weeks. Let's start bombing ISIS!


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

I remember awhile back reading about how the U.S was sending over AT4s to deal with the VBIEDs good to see the results.

also does Iraq have Carl Gustav Recoiless Rifles?? think the HEDP would have the same results and can use other rounds to hit area targets out 1,000 meters


----------



## بلندر

Well , Even USA had difficulty to enter fallaujah and if Ir remember correctly , they used white phosphor in their operation ...

ISIS is ten times stronger from what USA faced and Iraqis have less weapons and equipment than USA ... this will be hard battle ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*For one and a half years, Abu Abdullah was responsible for organizing Islamic State's suicide bombings in Baghdad. He is one of the organization's rare leading figures to be captured alive. SPIEGEL met with him in a high-security*

The heavy gate slowly opened, but only after the guards had called in to headquarters to confirm the identity of the SPIEGEL team and its 10 p.m. appointment. Inside was an obstacle course of four-meter-high (13 feet) concrete walls with Humvees, equipped with mounted machine guns, parked at two different corners. Only then did the actual prison gate appear.

The high-security facility is in Baghdad, but its name and exact location cannot be revealed. These were the conditions for an interview with its most prominent inmate: a gaunt man in his late 30s known by his _nom de guerre_, Abu Abdullah. For one and a half years, he was the head logistician for suicide attacks carried out by Islamic State in Baghdad. Abu Abdullah is one of the few Islamic State leaders to have been taken into custody alive. Most either blow themselves up or swallow the capsules of poison many of them carry so as to avoid capture. Or they die in a firefight. Being captured alive is not part of the terror group's plan.
But Abu Abdullah was overpowered so quickly that he had no time to kill himself. He had been under surveillance for some time before he was arrested in late July 2014, and his bomb factory, camouflaged as an automotive garage, was taken intact by the authorities. Surprisingly, the man himself is also talking from prison.

His name repeatedly surfaced during months of research into the leadership structure of Islamic State. Furthermore, investigators from the Iraqi police, the secret service of the Interior Ministry and other officials all provided details from his testimony to SPIEGEL.

Those fragments were consistent with the image of Islamic State as an organization in which responsibilities are divided, and even sealed off internally. People only know as much about its operations as they need to -- like numerous small gears on a piece of machinery that can immediately be replaced when they break. Even if they wanted to, most Islamic State members can provide but little information about its overall structure. Abu Abdullah, though, occupied a key position in Baghdad, one vital for the ongoing terror attacks in the city. He was the one who chose the locations for the attacks, who equipped the suicide bombers and who accompanied them up until shortly before their detonation.

*'Works of Art'*

We were only allowed to speak with him personally after Iraqi authorities interrogated him for several months. The interview had to take place in the evening because of the reduced traffic and, by extension, a lower risk that a suicide bomber might take aim at the prison gate, as has happened often in the past. Officials were also at pains to keep his location and the timeline of his movements secret. "Abu Abdullah and other important prisoners rotate constantly from prison to prison in order to prevent attempts to allow them to escape," said Captain Safar of the criminal police.

During the administration of former Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, in particular, corruption was so omnipresent that even the most dangerous Islamic State terrorists frequently escaped from prison in addition to several mass escapes. Corrupt judges, politicians and police officers, who accepted bribes from Islamic State, were also a problem. "At the time, we wanted to have imprisoned terrorists executed as quickly as possibe so as to prevent them from simply walking out of jail," a secret service investigator recalls. He says that the situation has improved under new Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi and that some of the corrupt officials have been suspended. They, however, are challenging their suspensions in courts that have likewise been open to bribery.

According to one of the investigators, the battle of the Iraqi police and the secret service against Islamic State is more like war than it is combatting crime. Islamic State assailants blow themselves up in waves, sometimes several at a time, in Baghdad -- in mosques, in marketplaces, in front of checkpoints and restaurants. When investigators talk about attack organizers, there is no small element of cynicism in their voices. "They were works of art," said police captain Safar about the car bombs of a certain Abu Samir. "They were so sophisticated that they destroyed everything; there was nothing left of the car and nothing to investigate how the explosive charge was assembled."

In their eyes, the only reason not to execute arrested Islamic State members is that they can provide information. If they talk, that is, like Abu Abdullah. "He names names, knows details about suspects, cooperates -- in doses, but still," said the investigator. As long as he speaks, he will not be sentenced to death.

The police and the secret service both insist they didn't use torture to make him confess. "We had already been following him," said Safar, "and we had videos of his meetings with people who carried out attacks and other contact people. He cooperated from the start. Talking with us is his life insurance."

Abu Abdullah also told us he has been treated decently, but it cannot be confirmed. As for the content of what he says, it corresponds with forensic investigations into the explosives used in attacks. Investigators believe Abu Abdullah's testimony is an accurate portrayal of what he did.

His interrogators describe him as a levelheaded fanatic -- one who organized at least one and a half dozen suicide attacks with hundreds of victims. He selected the targets and sent forth bombers with fitted suicide vests or car bombs.

Does he regret what he did? "No, not really," said one investigator, who added that wasn't really the point. "You can ask him yourself shortly." The interview took place in an empty cell with the door open and and a police officer standing watch. When Abu Abdullah was led in, he wore a brown blindfold that he only removed after sitting down on the cell's folding chair. For part of the conversation, he held the blindfold in his handcuffed hands, kneading it as he spoke in monotone, offering up details of the internal, Islamic State power apparatus.

*SPIEGEL:* What criteria did you use when selecting the locations of your attacks?

*Abu Abdullah: *It was about hitting as many people as possible -- especially police officers, soldiers and Shiites.

*SPIEGEL*: What kind of places were they?

*Abu Abdullah:* Police checkpoints, markets, mosques -- but only Shiite ones.

*SPIEGEL*: Have you regretted killing these people?

*Abu Abdullah:* They were infidels! Shiites are infidels, I was convinced of that.

*SPIEGEL*: But they are Muslims like you.

*Abu Abdullah:* Which is why they had the opportunity to repent and become Sunni.

*SPIEGEL*: How many attacks did you organize in total? And where did you get the explosives for them?

*Abu Abdullah:* I can't remember all of them, but in the last quarter of a year before my arrest, there were 15. For car bombs, we used C4 plastic explosives and explosives out of artillery shells. But for suicide belts, I mostly drilled open the shells of anti-aircraft guns, the effect of the powder was more intense. Then I prepared the belts and vests in different sizes.

_Even late in the evening, it's still brutally hot, and a fan is rattling somewhere in the hallway. Abu Abdullah wipes the sweat from his forehead with the blindfold. He pauses briefly, then says that he counted again and that it had been 19 attacks in the three months, not 15. He talks with a calm voice, concentrated and clearly trying not to leave out any details._

*SPIEGEL*: How did you select the men who were to blow themselves up?

*Abu Abdullah:* I didn't select them. That was the duty of the military planners, who were above me in the hierarchy. The men were brought to me, most came from Fallujah. I was only responsible for the last part of the operation, and that meant preparing the men in my workshop and then bringing them to the right location. I received the person's measurements in advance from the leadership in order to be able to make a well-fitting belt. But I always had belts in different sizes prepared.

*SPIEGEL*: Were the families of the bombers notified after their deaths?

*Abu Abdullah:* That was not my responsibility either. The person who sends him also looks after the family.

*SPIEGEL*: Where did the men come from?

*Abu Abdullah: *Most of them came from Saudi Arabia, Tunisia, Algeria, about one-in-10 was Iraqi. And there were two Westerners, one Australian and a German, Abu al-Qaqa al-Almani.

_Ahmet C. from Ennepetal, North Rhine-Westphalia, a 21-year-old German of Turkish descent, fought for Islamic State under this name. In the space of just a few months, the high school student had changed radically. He handed out the Koran in pedestrian zones of German cities and then traveled to Syria via Turkey. From there he was brought by Islamic State into Iraq. He carried out one of the at least five attacks that hit police and army checkpoints, among other targets, on July 19, 2014. "Two knights of Islam and heroes of the caliphate were launched," read an IS proclamation about him and another suicide bomber, as though they themselves were weapons. _

*SPIEGEL*: The German bomber spoke no Arabic, and you don't speak any English. How did you communicate?

*Abu Abdullah:* He understood a few words, but we mostly used gestures. It was my shortest operation; the place in which I picked him up was close to the detonation site. He was in Baghdad for the first time in his life, and 45 minutes later he was dead. I thought: Now even people from Germany are coming here in order to blow themselves up. It gave me a feeling of exhilaration to meet a Christian who converted to Islam and sacrificed himself. I felt close to him, because I also only found the true faith later in life.

_Abu Abdullah is mistaken, Ahmet C. had not been a Christian. He was a German Muslim. Abu Abdullah himself converted from Shiite to Sunni at the age of 16 or 17, after being recruited by a preacher. He came from an old Shiite family in Baghdad and is related to a leader of the radical Shiite Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq militia, the so-called League of the Righteous, that for years perpetrated attacks on US troops in Iraq. Today, the group fights against Islamic State on several fronts._

*SPIEGEL*: Did any of the men you accompanied have doubts about their mission?

*Abu Abdullah*: No, then they would have failed to carry them out. They were prepared for their assignments for a long time. When they came to me, they were calm, sometimes even joyful. When they put on the belt they would say, for example, "Fits well!" Abu Mohsen Qasimi, a young Syrian, was still making jokes two minutes before his deployment, and then, when he drove off by himself, he bid a friendly farewell. With one young Saudi Arabian, I was wondering how we could inconspicuously change spots, because I was sitting behind the wheel at first. We pretended to have car trouble, both got out and then pushed the vehicle for a bit. Nobody noticed anything. We both laughed.

*SPIEGEL*: You are blushing as you relate that story. Apparently these are pleasant memories. Would you do everything over again?

_This is the only moment in the one-and-a-half hour conversation when Abu Abdullah flinches. He turns pale, as though he had been caught red-handed. Then he says that he cannot answer the question._

*SPIEGEL*: Didn't the steady stream of new visitors to your auto repair shop attract attention?

*Abu Abdullah:* We made sure that they looked like normal young men, no full beard, a T-shirt, combed and gelled hair. I had a team of drivers; mines could also be picked up at my shop, though I wasn't directly responsible for them. Just for the belts of the men who blew themselves up.

*SPIEGEL*: How old were the bombers?

*Abu Abdullah:* The youngest was 21, the oldest around 30.

_The power cuts out, and the cell is thrown into darkness until the mobile phones belonging to the photographer and the guards offer a pale light. Even in a high-security prison, the electricity frequently goes out for several minutes. Abu Abdullah continues talking._

*SPIEGEL*: How did you become the head logistician in Baghdad?

*Abu Abdullah:* I was selected by Islamic State's military planners. And I quickly proved that I can do it. I wasn't simply a follower, I was a planner, a thinker.

*SPIEGEL*: And you knew your way around Baghdad quite well.

*Abu Abdullah:* Yes, this here is my city. I was born here.

*SPIEGEL*: What is your earliest memory of Baghdad?

*Abu Abdullah:* When I was a kid I frequently went to the Saura Park, the Baghdad zoo, with my parents on weekends. My father often bought me an ice cream. Sometimes we also went to the markets of Shorjah.

*SPIEGEL*: Are they good memories?

*Abu Abdullah:* Yes, it was nice.

*SPIEGEL*: How can you indiscriminately kill people in your own city? Did you avoid places that you had personal memories of?

*Abu Abdullah:* No, absolutely not! That played no role whatsoever. I didn't do it because I am bloodthirsty. It was jihad. I thought, at some point these Shiites would convert or leave the city. I'm not a butcher. I was carrying out a plan.

*SPIEGEL*: But the plan never worked, no matter how many people died. It just amplified the hatred.

*Abu Abdullah:* I thought that people who experienced an explosion would start to think and that they would be afraid...

*SPIEGEL:* Yet it didn't work.

*Abu Abdullah:* That didn't matter. My idea was to continue until all of them converted. Or emigrated. It didn't matter when. It didn't matter!

_His voice takes on the agitated tone of someone who must repeatedly explain a simple concept to a fool._

*SPIEGEL:* Would you have blown yourself up too?

*Abu Abdullah:* I've never thought about it. It wasn't my job. I was chosen to plan the operations, not to carry them out myself. I was a coordinator, not an executor.

*SPIEGEL:* How do you see your future?

*Abu Abdullah:* It's uncertain.


----------



## IR-TR

Jesus. Can you imagine. Even with all this sectarian bs, this guy was a fu-kking Shia himself, and converted to Sunni. God damn him and god bless the thousands of souls that died because of this motherless prick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR-TR said:


> Jesus. Can you imagine. Even with all this sectarian bs, this guy was a fu-kking Shia himself, and converted to Sunni. God damn him and god bless the thousands of souls that died because of this motherless prick.


This is not the matter the real matter is that shiite still consider these sunnis brother and they keep that animal alive.


----------



## IR-TR

Malik Alashter said:


> This is not the matter the real matter is that shiite still consider these sunnis brother and they keep that animal alive.



Well, I think the Shiites are trying to keep Iraq together. For that, I commend them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR-TR said:


> Well, I think the Shiites are trying to keep Iraq together. For that, I commend them.


But you still can use harsh treatment to these filthy people.


----------



## IR-TR

Malik Alashter said:


> But you still can use harsh treatment to these filthy people.



Daesh and their supporters sure. Every Sunni? No. I think even Saddam the douchebag would kill every single Daeshi he could get his hands on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

IR-TR said:


> Well, I think the Shiites are trying to keep Iraq together. For that, I commend them.


I think it's wrong to say 'the Shiites' or 'the Sunnis' are doing this or that, it won't help in uniting Iraqis and, maybe inadvertently, contributes to sectarianism..


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR-TR said:


> Daesh and their supporters sure. Every Sunni? No. I think even Saddam the douchebag would kill every single Daeshi he could get his hands on.


I know most of the sunnis supporting either baath or daesh.

Man you can't convince me that all those tens of thousands of sunnis who fight us are only odds look at it's been 23 years of their war and hate towards us do you know how many of them been either killed or captured yet they still keep coming.

Trust me the nicer you are to them the harsher they get these people grow to live vile they can't just live decent live with respect.



Ahmed Jo said:


> I think it's wrong to say 'the Shiites' or 'the Sunnis' are doing this or that, it won't help in uniting Iraqis and, maybe inadvertently, contributes to sectarianism..


They already sectarian what these animals want more than they already got one third of the government in their hand what else.

look these days the electricity minister is sunni look to this animal what he really do now no electricity in this hell he work hard to prevent Iraqis from it.


----------



## IR-TR

Malik Alashter said:


> I know most of the sunnis supporting either baath or daesh.
> 
> Man you can't convince me that all those tens of thousands of sunnis who fight us are only odds look at it's been 23 years of their war and hate towards us do you know how many of them been either killed or captured yet they still keep coming.
> 
> Trust me the nicer you are to them the harsher they get these people grow to live vile they can't just live decent live with respect.
> 
> 
> They already sectarian what these animals want more than they already got one third of the government in their hand what else.
> 
> look these days the electricity minister is sunni look to this animal what he really do now no electricity in this hell he work hard to prevent Iraqis from it.



That sucks. I guess they'll come around finally, after seeing that an Iraq without the Shiites is just a pos desert land in Anbar. Who knows, I hope cooler heads prevail. Let's see what comes of the current Anbar operations.


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR-TR said:


> That sucks. I guess they'll come around finally, after seeing that an Iraq without the Shiites is just a pos desert land in Anbar. Who knows, I hope cooler heads prevail. Let's see what comes of the current Anbar operations.


The army and the PM forces will clean that Provence then give it to the locals who are already supporting baath and daesh who will rewind the tape to start over another session of violence.

It's obvious it's a war to deplete the shiite.

BTW they loose nothing most of the fighters are foreigners while the baathis have immunity from been punished.

So what nothing going to happen and the every thing stay the same.

we have no hope as of right now the only one we have is PM forces take over capture baathis and the shiite politicians put them in jail take to court hang them voila peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> That sucks. I guess they'll come around finally, after seeing that an Iraq without the Shiites is just a pos desert land in Anbar. Who knows, I hope cooler heads prevail. Let's see what comes of the current Anbar operations.



What are you blabbering about? I think you need to brush up your knowledge about the Arab world and in particular Iraq. Iraqi Sunni Arabs live mostly in the relatively fertile North. Does the Ninawa province ring any bells? Mosul? Salah-ad-Din Province?

Diyala, one of the agricultural heartlands of Iraq where the best oranges and citrus fruits are produced IMO? BAGHDAD? Al-Anbar itself is very fertile along the Euphrates. The biggest lakes (some are artificial granted) in Iraq are located in the Sunni Arab majority areas too. Babil province as well.

The Syrian desert in Al-Anbar (nobody lives there just like nobody lives in the deserts of Iran that are much bigger) is as big as the Southern deserts where Iraqi Shia Arabs live (in proximity that is) but of course they don't live in the deserts either but in the cities along the Tigris and Euphrates.

Don't be silly and don't insult ANY part of Iraq or any Arab country! We can reply 100 fold.

------------

Great to see the progress in Al-Anbar. Daesh should be exterminated. They are the most biggest obstacle (along with dictatorships) for further progress in the Arab world. So much enormous potential everywhere from Yemen to Libya. None of them should be left alive.






@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Also there is no need to state the obvious. Of course not all 350 million Sunni Arabs or 1.4 BILLION Sunni Muslims are Daesh degenerates. If that was the case there would be no Shia Muslims left. One must be brain-dead to even imply such a thing! In RAMADAN even!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Malik Alashter said:


> The army and the PM forces will clean that Provence then give it to the locals who are already supporting baath and daesh who will rewind the tape to start over another session of violence.
> 
> It's obvious it's a war to deplete the shiite.
> 
> BTW they loose nothing most of the fighters are foreigners while the baathis have immunity from been punished.
> 
> So what nothing going to happen and the every thing stay the same.
> 
> we have no hope as of right now the only one we have is PM forces take over capture baathis and the shiite politicians put them in jail take to court hang them voila peace.



I hope PM can secure the borders of Iraq, and also all areas around the large Sunni cities (keep them nearby) and all major highways. That should significantly reduce the amount of violence, from an all out war to a low level insurgency.



Saif al-Arab said:


> What are you blabbering about? I think you need to brush up your knowledge about the Arab world and in particular Iraq. Iraqi Sunni Arabs live mostly in the relatively fertile North. Does the Ninawa province ring any bells? Mosul? Salah-ad-Din Province?
> 
> Diyala, one of the agricultural heartlands of Iraq where the best oranges and citrus fruits are produced IMO? BAGHDAD? Al-Anbar itself is very fertile along the Euphrates. The biggest lakes (some are artificial granted) in Iraq are located in the Sunni Arab majority areas too. Babil province as well.
> 
> The Syrian desert in Al-Anbar (nobody lives there just like nobody lives in the deserts of Iran that are much bigger) is as big as the Southern deserts where Iraqi Shia Arabs live (in proximity that is) but of course they don't live in the deserts either but in the cities along the Tigris and Euphrates.
> 
> Don't be silly and don't insult ANY part of Iraq or any Arab country! We can reply 100 fold.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Great to see the progress in Al-Anbar. Daesh should be exterminated. They are the most biggest obstacle (along with dictatorships) for further progress in the Arab world. So much enormous potential everywhere from Yemen to Libya. None of them should be left alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Also there is no need to state the obvious. Of course not all 350 million Sunni Arabs or 1.4 BILLION Sunni Muslims are Daesh degenerates. If that was the case there would be no Shia Muslims left. One must be brain-dead to even imply such a thing! In RAMADAN even!



Okay, let the Sunnis live off their 'fertile' land making water melons and flowers, while in the real world, the rest of Iraq makes OIL money. That's what I mean with desert land. Who can live off of flowers and crops?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> I hope PM can secure the borders of Iraq, and also all areas around the large Sunni cities (keep them nearby) and all major highways. That should significantly reduce the amount of violence, from an all out war to a low level insurgency.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let the Sunnis live off their 'fertile' land making water melons and flowers, while in the real world, the rest of Iraq makes OIL money. That's what I mean with desert land. Who can live off of flowers and crops?



Buddy, I told you to read learn and educate yourself. I don't mean any insult by that. We learn something new every day (almost at least).

Yes, most of the oil is located in Southern Iraq (in fact next door to KSA and Kuwait - both those countries once "shared" oil fields with Iraq) but does KIRKUK ring any bells?

Just asking to be sure.

Kirkuk Field - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Al-Anbar for instance which forms 1/3 of the Iraqi territory is extremely rich in minerals such as phosphor. The MENA region might be a madhouse currently but if there is one thing that it has been blessed with then it's an abundance in natural and mineral resources from Algeria in the West to Iran in the East.

Also Iraq will remain as one country. At most only the Kurds in the tiny land-locked North will leave. In fact they are already de facto independent at least they act like an independent body and let me tell you that they are not friendly towards the central government in Baghdad. Not that those people are perfect. Most are incompetent and corrupt like almost every MENA leadership. That's the harsh truth.

Let's hope for improvements in the region. We need a EU like union in the MENA region and if that is impossible to create the Arab League should transform into such an union at least. You know what? KSA and Iran hold the key to peace in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR-TR said:


> I hope PM can secure the borders of Iraq, and also all areas around the large Sunni cities (keep them nearby) and all major highways. That should significantly reduce the amount of violence, from an all out war to a low level insurgency.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let the Sunnis live off their 'fertile' land making water melons and flowers, while in the real world, the rest of Iraq makes OIL money. That's what I mean with desert land. Who can live off of flowers and crops?


But don't forget these men are self volunteer they don't get paid so they have to look after their families while you know the army is peace of crap it's all baathis and isis supporters bro loool the our soldiers need guards to stay alive I said it no hope.



IR-TR said:


> Okay, let the Sunnis live off their 'fertile' land making water melons and flowers, while in the real world, the rest of Iraq makes OIL money. That's what I mean with desert land. Who can live off of flowers and crops?


Or better they go to live in saudi they are brothers.


----------



## IR-TR

Malik Alashter said:


> But don't forget these men are self volunteer they don't get paid so they have to look after their families while you know the army is peace of crap it's all baathis and isis supporters bro loool the our soldiers need guards to stay alive I said it no hope.
> 
> 
> Or better they go to live in saudi they are brothers.



You're right, they're volunteers. And the biggest heroes of the world (not kidding, who else is fighting Daesh?) I hope they can manage long enough until the army can take over. Army Aviation, Air Force and Golden Lions are heroes though, fighting non-stop to help against Daesh.

Indeed, emptying fallujah into the Saudi desert would be best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> But don't forget these men are self volunteer they don't get paid so they have to look after their families while you know the army is peace of crap it's all baathis and isis supporters bro loool the our soldiers need guards to stay alive I said it no hope.
> 
> 
> Or better they go to live in saudi they are brothers.



Iraqi Shia Arabs who happen to live next door - a stone throw in fact to KSA (unlike Iraqi Sunni Arabs) and happen to belong to the same families, Arab clans and tribes are even more so if you look at it from an ancestral/genetic view-point. Of course if you look at it from an sectarian view-point an Sunni Muslim Kazakh is closer to a Sunni Muslim Saudi Arabian than a Shia Iraqi Arab or a Shia Arab Saudi Arabian. Of course that is if you are a complete and utter retard!

Iraqi Shia Arabs from BASRA, Samawah, Nasiriyah, ZUBAIR, Karbala, Najaf, Amarah, Kut are our brothers and sisters. There can be no doubt about this. Anyone that says anything else is not an Arab but a person that denies the obvious. The only difference between us is that some clans/tribes/cities converted to Shia Islam (which itself originates from Hijaz in today's KSA) while others did not. A few others such as a slightly different dialect and cultural practices (mostly bound in sect from the same religion). Big deal.

Malik, as a furger refugee in Northern KSA (Rafha) you should know this better than anyone. You even told me yourself. Screw Abadi, Al-Saud, Al-Oil etc. It's human to human interactions that matter, shared religion, language, cuisine, culture, history, ancestry etc. You name it.

Hope I got my point across and Eid Mubarak although it is first on Saturday where I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Iraqi Shia Arabs who happen to live next door to KSA (unlike Iraqi Sunni Arabs) and happen to belong to the same families, Arab clans and tribes are even more so if you look at it from an ancestral/genetic view-point. Of course if you look at it from an sectarian view-point an Sunni Muslim Kazakh is closer to a Sunni Muslim Saudi Arabian than a Shia Iraqi Arab or a Shia Arab Saudi Arabian. Of course that is if you are a complete and utter retard!
> 
> Iraqi Shia Arabs from BASRA, Samawah, Nasiriyah, ZUBAIR, Karbala, Najaf, Amarah, Kut are our brothers and sisters. There can be no doubt about this. Anyone that says anything else is not an Arab but a person that denies the obvious. The only difference between us is that some clans/tribes/cities converted to Shia Islam (which itself originates from Hijaz in today's KSA) while others did not. Big deal.
> 
> Malik, as a furger refugee in Northern KSA (Rafha) you should know this better than anyone. You even told me yourself. Screw Abadi, Al-Saud, Al-Oil etc. It's human to human interactions that matter, shared religion, language, cuisine, culture, history, ancestry etc. You name it.
> 
> Hope I got my point across and Eid Mubarak although it is first on Saturday where I am.



Yeah, Saudi loves blowing up their brothers. At least blow them, don't blow them UP. Saudi is nobody's brother. And don't talk as if Arabs are one big happy family and you are their leader. Arabs are the most splintered people in the world, with many different inaudible dialects. Can as well call them completely different languages. Heck, half of them aren't even real Arabs.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Buddy, I told you to read learn and educate yourself. I don't mean any insult by that. We learn something new every day (almost at least).
> 
> Yes, most of the oil is located in Southern Iraq (in fact next door to KSA and Kuwait - both those countries once "shared" oil fields with Iraq) but does KIRKUK ring any bells?
> 
> Just asking to be sure.
> 
> Kirkuk Field - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Al-Anbar for instance which forms 1/3 of the Iraqi territory is extremely rich in minerals such as phosphor. The MENA region might be a madhouse currently but if there is one thing that it has been blessed with then it's an abundance in natural and mineral resources from Algeria in the West to Iran in the East.
> 
> Also Iraq will remain as one country. At most only the Kurds in the tiny land-locked North will leave. In fact they are already de facto independent at least they act like an independent body and let me tell you that they are not friendly towards the central government in Baghdad. Not that those people are perfect. Most are incompetent and corrupt like almost every MENA leadership. That's the harsh truth.
> 
> Let's hope for improvements in the region. We need a EU like union in the MENA region and if that is impossible to create the Arab League should transform into such an union at least. You know what? KSA and Iran hold the key to peace in the region.



I agree, and I hope Iraq remains one. But Kirkuk, unless you haven't kept up, is swept up by the Kurds. They've taken it, and only if and when Iraqi Arabs manage to put aside their crap, they have no chance in hell in taking back Kirkuk. The Kurds are on a land grabbing spree, and with uncle Sam helping, it seems to have no end in sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> Yeah, Saudi loves blowing up their brothers. At least blow them, don't blow them UP. Saudi is nobody's brother. And don't talk as if Arabs are one big happy family and you are their leader. Arabs are the most splintered people in the world, with many different inaudible dialects. Can as well call them completely different languages. Heck, half of them aren't even real Arabs.



Mind your own business Farsi and stop polluting this thread with your idiotic nonsense. I just schooled you for all to see in this thread. There is nothing called "real Arabs" we are all a mixture of native Semitic and Hamitic cultures which DNA confirms. Arabic just happened to become the lingua franca of the MENA region that was inhabited by Semitic speaking peoples just like Aramaic was before that. You have a lot to learn. During Prophet Muhammad's time large areas of Arabia did not even speak Arabic but other Semitic lanaguges while all of Southern Iraq (Lahkmids - now go google them and learn something knew) and Southern Levant did.

Go play with your "Afghan and Tajik brothers". Oh, wait you have not set foot in Iran (or even the ME outside of Turkey would be my guess) and can't even speak Farsi. In Iran there are 10's of ethnic groups and different languages. Just in the last 100 years must has become Persianized hence why you can now communicate with a person from Zahedan, Tabriz and Ahvaz. Goosh man…..

Try to translate this:

مهرج

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Mind your own business Farsi and stop polluting this thread with your idiotic nonsense. I just schooled you for all to see in this thread. There is nothing called "real Arabs" we are all a mixture of native Semitic and Hamitic cultures which DNA confirms. Arabic just happened to become the lingua franca of the MENA region that was inhabited by Semitic speaking peoples just like Aramaic was before that. You have a lot to learn. During Prophet Muhammad's time large areas of Arabia did not even speak Arabic but other Semitic lanaguges while all of Southern Iraq (Lahkmids - now go google them and learn something knew) and Southern Levant did.
> 
> Go play with your "Afghan and Tajik brothers". Oh, wait you have not set foot in Iran (or even the ME outside of Turkey would be my guess) and can't even speak Farsi.
> 
> Try to translate this:
> 
> مهرج



Reading and speaking are two different things. I suppose that's a curse word. How enlightened of you. Anyway, go take any scientific poll, you'll see Iraqi's like Iran more than Saudi Arabia by about 200 to 1. Even the Sunnis hate your guts. Saddam used to extort you and threaten you with missiles. How brotherly.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Iraqi Shia Arabs from BASRA, Samawah, Nasiriyah, ZUBAIR, Karbala, Najaf, Amarah, Kut are our brothers and sisters.


How many in saudi share you this vision?



IR-TR said:


> Yeah, Saudi loves blowing up their brothers. At least blow them, don't blow them UP. Saudi is nobody's brother. And don't talk as if Arabs are one big happy family and you are their leader. Arabs are the most splintered people in the world, with many different inaudible dialects. Can as well call them completely different languages. Heck, half of them aren't even real Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, and I hope Iraq remains one. But Kirkuk, unless you haven't kept up, is swept up by the Kurds. They've taken it, and only if and when Iraqi Arabs manage to put aside their crap, they have no chance in hell in taking back Kirkuk. The Kurds are on a land grabbing spree, and with uncle Sam helping, it seems to have no end in sight.


Excellent bro.

But do you think Kurds have the balls to declare independent.

especially these days where they have problem among them.

as I said the only hope is the PM forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Irani, I have Iraqi ancestry on my father's side and family in Iraq to this day. Don't talk nonsense and learn to count to 10 in Arabic with an Iraqi accent and learn the basics of what you are blabbering about so I or others don't have to school you like I did in this thread. We know that you Iranians (are you even Iranian, lol) are obsessed about Sunni Arabs but cool off and don't flood the thread with nonsense. You already did enough.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

I can highly recommend this video. Adnan Ibrahim.








Malik Alashter said:


> How many in saudi share you this vision?



The vast, vast majority. Besides what I mentioned are facts. Their reality won't ever change regardless of politics. It is what it is (see my example). Or let Salman explain it to you. That a few fanatics on both sides happen to hate brother and sister that they have almost everything in common with outside of sect can never be my problem and their idiotic behavior should be obvious to all sane people. It really should be this simple for people not too buried in sectarianism. But each to his own Malik, one day you believe in coexistence between Iraqi Sunni and Shia Arabs the next day (like tonight) you declare them all ISIS. It's difficult with that kind of changes in such debates. With such an perspective you would of course consider even your brother an enemy if he converted to Sunni Islam even if he is your flesh and blood. As I said each to his own. Regardless of this I always rejoice whenever Daesh are killed in Iraq or elsewhere. Or fanatics in general on both sides. You know my views perfectly and you also know perfectly (like everyone else) that I only got a problem with the Mullah's in Iran (Wilayat al-Faqih etc.) and their blind followers who want to harm/control anyone that is not a Wilayat-al-Faqih zombie and Mullahstan worshipper. Shia's whether Zaydi, Ismaili, Twelver whether in KSA, Iraq, Arab world or Muslim world are as dear to me as Sunni Shafi'is (which I am myself), Hanafis, Malikis, Hanbalis, Sufis etc. As are Christian , Jewish Arabs and atheists or whatever people believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> What are you blabbering about? I think you need to brush up your knowledge about the Arab world and in particular Iraq. Iraqi Sunni Arabs live mostly in the relatively fertile North. Does the Ninawa province ring any bells? Mosul? Salah-ad-Din Province?
> 
> Diyala, one of the agricultural heartlands of Iraq where the best oranges and citrus fruits are produced IMO? BAGHDAD? Al-Anbar itself is very fertile along the Euphrates. The biggest lakes (some are artificial granted) in Iraq are located in the Sunni Arab majority areas too. Babil province as well.
> 
> The Syrian desert in Al-Anbar (nobody lives there just like nobody lives in the deserts of Iran that are much bigger) is as big as the Southern deserts where Iraqi Shia Arabs live (in proximity that is) but of course they don't live in the deserts either but in the cities along the Tigris and Euphrates.
> 
> Don't be silly and don't insult ANY part of Iraq or any Arab country! We can reply 100 fold.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Great to see the progress in Al-Anbar. Daesh should be exterminated. They are the most biggest obstacle (along with dictatorships) for further progress in the Arab world. So much enormous potential everywhere from Yemen to Libya. None of them should be left alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Also there is no need to state the obvious. Of course not all 350 million Sunni Arabs or 1.4 BILLION Sunni Muslims are Daesh degenerates. If that was the case there would be no Shia Muslims left. One must be brain-dead to even imply such a thing! In RAMADAN even!


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QRS931QFRZI#








@Saif al-Arab @Malik Alashter @Full Moon   
تركنا العدو علينا يبول ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QRS931QFRZI#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Saif al-Arab @Malik Alashter @Full Moon
> تركنا العدو علينا يبول ههههههههههههههههههههههههه





I like Moqtada. He is a great comedian but a good person overall although he has his faults like everyone. His father was a very good man also and died a honorable death.

Muqtada al-Sadr visited Kuwait last month to honor the martyrs in the cowardly terrorist attack on the mosque of Imam Ja'far as-Sadiq (ra) in Kuwait City. That was a good solidaric move.

Here he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Irani, I have Iraqi ancestry on my father's side and family in Iraq to this day. Don't talk nonsense and learn to count to 10 in Arabic with an Iraqi accent and learn the basics of what you are blabbering about so I or others don't have to school you like I did in this thread. We know that you Iranians (are you even Iranian, lol) are obsessed about Sunni Arabs but cool off and don't flood the thread with nonsense. You already did enough.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> I can highly recommend this video. Adnan Ibrahim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast, vast majority. Besides what I mentioned are facts. Their reality won't ever change regardless of politics. It is what it is (see my example). Or let Salman explain it to you. That a few fanatics on both sides happen to hate brother and sister that they have almost everything in common with outside of sect can never be my problem and their idiotic behavior should be obvious to all sane people. It really should be this simple for people not too buried in sectarianism. But each to his own Malik, one day you believe in coexistence between Iraqi Sunni and Shia Arabs the next day (like tonight) you declare them all ISIS. It's difficult with that kind of changes in such debates. With such an perspective you would of course consider even your brother an enemy if he converted to Sunni Islam even if he is your flesh and blood. As I said each to his own. Regardless of this I always rejoice whenever Daesh are killed in Iraq or elsewhere. Or fanatics in general on both sides. You know my views perfectly and you also know perfectly (like everyone else) that I only got a problem with the Mullah's in Iran (Wilayat al-Faqih etc.) and their blind followers who want to harm/control anyone that is not a Wilayat-al-Faqih zombie and Mullahstan worshipper. Shia's whether Zaydi, Ismaili, Twelver whether in KSA, Iraq, Arab world or Muslim world are as dear to me as Sunni Shafi'is (which I am myself), Hanafis, Malikis, Hanbalis, Sufis etc. As are Christian , Jewish Arabs and atheists or whatever people believe in.



Listen, you´re nothing more than a keyboard warrior. I don't care what ancestry you have. Why wouldn't I be Iranian? Why make that up? The problem with you is, like some other Arabs, you think there is an Arab world, and 'internal' Arab affairs. That's just a big excuse to forbid Turkey and Iran from interfering into Arab affairs. Guess what, we're neighbours with Arabs. So we'll interfere. You could have been Chinese or African, neighbours do business with neighbours. And if needed, they interfere. Now go tell me again how Arabs are really one big family, and can handle their own business.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> Listen, you´re nothing more than a keyboard warrior. I don't care what ancestry you have. Why wouldn't I be Iranian? Why make that up? The problem with you is, like some other Arabs, you think there is an Arab world, and 'internal' Arab affairs. That's just a big excuse to forbid Turkey and Iran from interfering into Arab affairs. Guess what, we're neighbours with Arabs. So we'll interfere. You could have been Chinese or African, neighbours do business with neighbours. And if needed, they interfere. Now go tell me again how Arabs are really one big family, and can handle their own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Isis claims responsibility for Iraq car bomb blast that kills dozens | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ahmed Jo said:


> Isis claims responsibility for Iraq car bomb blast that kills dozens | World news | The Guardian


ISIS!!! SIR THESE RAT'S NOT ALONE MOST OF BAATHIS WITH THEM ESPECIALLY THE SECRET AGENCIES OF SADDAM. AND MANY SECTARIANS IT'S A FILTHY SECTARIAN WAR AGAINST THE SHIITE JUST BECAUSE THEY PARTICIPATE OF RULING THEIR COUNTRY THAT'S OUR CRIME.

i SWEAR i'VE NEVER THOUGHT SOME SUNNIS SO FILTHY THEY EXCEED ALL THE LIMITS i REALLY DESLIKE THEM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Malik Alashter 
Eid mubarak, could you tell us more about the attack which killed at least 100 people? It seemed they killed people celebrating Eid? was it a Shia or sunni gathering or mixed? This seems to be one of the most terrible attacks I think this year.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Malik Alashter
> Eid mubarak, could you tell us more about the attack which killed at least 100 people? It seemed they killed people celebrating Eid? was it a Shia or sunni gathering or mixed? This seems to be one of the most terrible attacks I think this year.


Bro this town is a mix as I know. Baathis with their supporters don't care much about the sunnis when it comes to do any thing embarrass the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro this town is a mix as I know. Baathis with their supporters don't care much about the sunnis when it comes to do any thing embarrass the government.


ISIS salafist demons have lost 10% of their territory this year, lets hope this continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Islamic State militants executes journalist in Iraq's Mosul | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, July 18, 2015 - 22:02


Baghdad: The Islamic State group has executed an Iraqi journalist in the northern city of Mosul on charges of spying, local officials and colleagues said on Saturday.


Jala al-Abadi was taken from his home with his phone and laptop on June 4 and executed on Wednesday by firing squad after being sentenced by an IS court.

A former senior security officer in the area and a medical source in Mosul confirmed the young journalist's death.

The father of two was born in 1988 and had worked as a cameraman for a local channel before IS took over Iraq's second city in June 2014.

He left his city then but, according to a someone who was close to the journalist, he returned to Mosul for personal reasons. He did not elaborate.

Abadi was arrested when he tried to leave again and charged by IS, which has run the city since June 10 last year, with "leaking information" about the jihadist group to the national press.

IS has executed several journalists in Mosul, the capital of Nineveh province and the largest IS-held city in the "caliphate" the group proclaimed over parts of Iraq and Syria a year ago.

Mohammed al-Bayati, the head of the Nineveh Media Network, condemned the latest execution and urged the United Nations to support the families of murdered journalists. 

AFP


----------



## Max

i offer my My condolence to Iraqi members here for yesterday attack.. We can understand what you’re going through right now, but I would like to offer my prayers and condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Today was a dark day for Iraq. RIP to the deceased, they were mostly women and children. These lowest scums on earth showed their nature again. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622482618903318528

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Serpentine said:


> Today was a dark day for Iraq. RIP to the deceased, they were mostly women and children. These lowest scums on earth showed their nature again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622482618903318528



And he's right. It wasn't big news anywhere. Bastards. Kill 13.000 ISIS members AND supporters to avenge this. Drive them back to Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR-TR said:


> And he's right. It wasn't big news anywhere. Bastards. Kill 13.000 ISIS members AND supporters to avenge this. Drive them back to Saudi Arabia.


I don't think this will go in peace don't forget many sunni tribes around and in that town I have no doubt one in a million local sunni did it.


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Malik Alashter
> Eid mubarak, could you tell us more about the attack which killed at least 100 people? It seemed they killed people celebrating Eid? was it a Shia or sunni gathering or mixed? This seems to be one of the most terrible attacks I think this year.



Eid Mubarak when you talk to a Shia Iraqi that you wanna show some "brotherly" feelings to. But in other posts, you talk with postive proud tone about Qarmathians' attack on Mecca. 


@Malik Alashter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> Eid Mubarak when you talk to a Shia Iraqi that you wanna show some "brotherly" feelings to. But in other posts, you talk with postive proud tone about Qarmathians' attack on Mecca.
> 
> @Malik Alashter


Qarmatians were Shia, later they became twelvers. They were stronger than Sunni Abbasids and defeated them different times and they brought the black stone back and stopped with their actions. What's wrong with Shia and Neighboring countries feeling brotherly?


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Qarmatians were Shia, later they became twelvers. They were stronger than Sunni Abbasids and defeated them different times and they brought the black stone back and stopped with their actions. What's wrong with Shia and Neighboring countries feeling brotherly?



If you had a slight respect to Islam (which I expect you not to be a beliver in it), you wouldn't speak with a proud tone about their invasion of Mecca. Qarmatians weren't Shia when they attacked Mecca, they were somthing like Druz or Bahais (a mixture of ancinet philosophical thoughts).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> If you had a slight respect to Islam (which I expect you not to be a beliver in it), you wouldn't speak with a proud tone about their invasion of Mecca. Qarmatians weren't Shia when they attacked Mecca, they were somthing like Druz or Bahais (a mixture of ancinet philosophical thoughts).


They were Ismaili shia and they fought abbasids. We have the right to be pride of shia dynasties and their war against Abbasids just like how you're pride of yazid and muawiya, ibn taymiya, abu sufyan etc.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Full Moon said:


> Eid Mubarak when you talk to a Shia Iraqi that you wanna show some "brotherly" feelings to. But in other posts, you talk with postive proud tone about Qarmathians' attack on Mecca.
> 
> 
> @Malik Alashter



They were heretics (certainly not mainstream Ismaili Shias like the Fatimids for instance) and were irrelevant in the wider picture. Founded in 899 by an Arab-Persian working for the Abbasid Caliphate and stationed in Eastern Arabia. In 930 they attacked Makkah. Before that his Eastern Arabian forces had pillaged parts of Iraq although they could not enter Baghdad.

In 976 they were crushed by the Abbasid Caliphate and severely weakened and confined to Al-Hasa and immediate areas. They lost their access to the sea. 90 years later they were dealt a final blow by the Arab general Abdullah bin Ali al-Uyuni. Later that area of Eastern Arabia came under the control of Uyunid dynasty of which Abdullah was the founder of.

Uyunid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Eastern Arabia has a very, very long documented history (one of the oldest) and had a very interesting history in Islamic times too. Najd and Eastern Arabia are quite close areas historically speaking so you should know this better than me.

Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that there are any Ismaili's in the Eastern Province today. Could e wrong so please correct me.
Nowadays the Ismailis are based in the South. Najran Province especially and some small pockets in Hijaz.

------------

Regarding the Daesh attack. Khan Bani Saad is a mixed city (Arab Sunni + Arab Shia + small Kurdish minority). The victims were likely from both major sects although I have not really read bout that attack in depth. Such attacks are not exactly "rare" in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Full Moon said:


> Eid Mubarak when you talk to a Shia Iraqi that you wanna show some "brotherly" feelings to. But in other posts, you talk with postive proud tone about Qarmathians' attack on Mecca.
> 
> 
> @Malik Alashter


I didn't get why you tagged me sorry about that.

No doubt that we Shiite are innocent of what the Qarmathians they are not really shiite at all.

Also those Qarmathians and these wahhabis are equal in their savageness. Qarmathians committed atrocities against Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Malik Alashter said:


> I didn't get why you tagged me sorry about that.
> 
> No doubt that we Shiite are innocent of what the Qarmathians they are not really shiite at all.
> 
> Also those Qarmathians and these wahhabis are equal in their savageness. Qarmathians committed atrocities against Muslims.


What Iraq now needs is a kind of Qarmathian-like or Ḥashshāshīn like groups and leaders like Hafez Al-Assad, Shah Ismail, Bahram Jannabi. No need for mercy, just kill and clean or continue to suffer like the past 12 years, daily car bombs etc. Combat their wahabi terror with terror or Iraq will be at great risk. This is what I said 9 years ago and in those days people were like no, we want peace blabla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> *In 976 they were crushed by the Abbasid Caliphate* and severely weakened and confined to Al-Hasa and immediate areas. They lost their access to the sea. 90 years later they were dealt a final blow by the Arab general Abdullah bin Ali al-Uyuni. Later that area of Eastern Arabia came under the control of Uyunid dynasty of which Abdullah was the founder of.


in 976 there abbasids were ruled by persian Buyids:

_At-Tai ruled for 17 years from 974 to 991 C.E. He was very weak and incapable. He had no hold on power. He was virtually a prisoner in the hands of the Buwayhids. _

They were abbasids only in title and somethimes with just a little bit more power. This happened after 850. Before 850 Al-mutasim, in Fear of Iranian forces, governors started to introduce Turkic forces. Then Turks, from 850 and further, made Abbasids their puppets and between that the Buyids did the same. Few caliphs in between had some kind of independency (ruling Iraq).


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They were Ismaili shia and they fought abbasids. We have the right to be pride of shia dynasties and their war against Abbasids just like how you're pride of yazid and muawiya, ibn taymiya, abu sufyan etc.



Well, that is a nice maneuver. Qarmathians were disbelievers in Islam (with all of its sects). No Shia sect permits what they have done in Mecca. My whole point is that you don't really care about Islam or Shiasim, given that you once cited their invasion of Mecca as something you are proud of. Don't try to maneuver further as it is easy to admit your lack of belief and your lack of respect for all believers. 

And I am not proud of Yazid by the way (that's your second nice maneuver).


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> Well, that is a nice maneuver. Qarmathians were disbelievers in Islam (with all of its sects). No Shia sect permits what they have done in Mecca. My whole point is that you don't really care about Islam or Shiasim, given that you once cited their invasion of Mecca as something you are proud of. Don't try to maneuver further as it is easy to admit your lack of belief and your lack of respect for all believers.
> And I am not proud of Yazid by the way (that's your second nice maneuver).



Sunnis permit destroying graves and shrines and ahl-bayt (of course these people according to you are considered pure Muslims who fight shirk). We don't care about your standards about who is Muslim or not and who is fault and who is good. We set our own standards. The attacks weakened Abbasids, who persecuted the Shia. Without such actions there would be no shia today. 

*Lets see your sunni umayad action:*
The Karbala massacre of the Hashimite caravan of Husayn ibn Ali, the pillage and plunder of the city of Madinah (by Yazid's general Ibn Uqbah al-Murri) in which over 10,000 Muslim citizens were slaughtered and Muslim women were indiscriminately raped, and the siege of Mecca in which Yazid's commander Ibn Numayr ordered his troops to catapult fireballs to the shrine of the Kaaba


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Sunnis permit destroying graves and shrines and ahl-bayt (of course these people according to you are considered pure Muslims who fight shirk). We don't care about your standards about who is Muslim or not and who is fault and who is good. We set our own standards. The attacks weakened Abbasids, who persecuted the Shia. Without such actions there would be no shia today.
> 
> *Lets see your sunni umayad action:*
> The Karbala massacre of the Hashimite caravan of Husayn ibn Ali, the pillage and plunder of the city of Madinah (by Yazid's general Ibn Uqbah al-Murri) in which over 10,000 Muslim citizens were slaughtered and Muslim women were indiscriminately raped, and the siege of Mecca in which Yazid's commander Ibn Numayr ordered his troops to catapult fireballs to the shrine of the Kaaba



Are you equating Ka'aba with Shrines?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> Are you equating Ka'aba with Shrines?


ohh you will grab your sword now and behead me now?
Both are dear for Shia. The incident of Qarmatians was to bring the Mahdi. Later the black stone was returned peacefully.


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> ohh you will grab your sword now and behead me now?
> Both are dear for Shia. The incident of Qarmatians was to bring the Mahdi. Later the black stone was returned peacefully.



You didn't answer and you are trying here to play smart. The question again, do you see an equivalency between the two?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> You didn't answer and you are trying here to play smart. The question again, do you see an equivalency between the two?


Different opinions about this, I can't answer it. Muslim blood is more holy than the Kaaba. We know what happened in Karbala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Different opinions about this, I can't answer it. Muslim blood is more holy than the Kaaba. We know what happened in Karbala.


Let me tell you this, to sunnis in general they kill destroy rape slave all that is fine.

To them Kaabah Is way holy than Al-Hussain PBUH and Yazeed is more holy than Kaaba so whatever Yazeed and his like do is right and ok.

That's why our people today ( Muslims ) so cheap. And that's why our nations are so behind!!!.

If we Muslims had applied the Islam the way Allah wanted and his messenger then we Muslims wont be the way we are now.

No use at all, the way the sunni Islam directed after the rule of the first khalifah and the rule of Umayyad and Abbaseed.
Sorry for putting all that but that's the history telling me all that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> Let me tell you this, to sunnis in general they kill destroy rape slave all that is fine.
> 
> To them Kaabah Is way holy than Al-Hussain PBUH and Yazeed is more holy than Kaaba so whatever Yazeed and his like do is right and ok.
> 
> That's why our people today ( Muslims ) so cheap. And that's why our nations are so behind!!!.
> 
> If we Muslims had applied the Islam the way Allah wanted and his messenger then we Muslims wont be the way we are now.
> 
> No use at all, the way the sunni Islam directed after the rule of the first khalifah and the rule of Umayyad and Abbaseed.
> Sorry for putting all that but that's the history telling me all that.


that is your made up history don't include 1.5 billion sunni with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

*''Turkey to train Iraqi police in efforts to combat ISIS*






Turkey continues its efforts to combat the self-proclaimed Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS) terrorist organization through various means including training Iraqi police. During his visit to Turkey on July 14, Iraqi Minister of Foreign Affairs Ibrahim al-Jaafari met with Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu, Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu and President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. In the meeting held with Çavuşoğlu, it was reported by local media outlets that the Special Operations Department of Turkey's Security General Directorate is to train Iraqi police officers. The training of the Iraqi police is expected to be held at the Gölbaşı training center in Ankara.

In a joint press conference following the meeting with Jaafari, Çavuşoğlu reiterated that ISIS is a terrorist organization that is a great threat to not only Iraq, but also Syria and Turkey. Reaffirming that the train-and-equip program will continue to provide support in the fight against ISIS, Çavuşoğlu confirmed that the Iraqi police training will be carried out in Turkey as well.

Prior to training the Iraqi police officers, Turkey had launched a training program for the Kurdistan Regional Government's (KRG) peshmerga forces and Foreign Ministry officials announced that 230 peshmerga soldiers had been trained by Turkish Special Forces, known as the "maroon berets." During the meetings, the Turkish and Kurdish prime ministers agreed that the training program would continue for as long as necessary due to the ongoing ISIS threat.''


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> that is your made up history don't include 1.5 billion sunni with you.


Well read about your history it's from the beginning all about shame read your own books to know that I'm right.


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> Let me tell you this, to sunnis in general they kill destroy rape slave all that is fine.
> 
> To them Kaabah Is way holy than Al-Hussain PBUH and Yazeed is more holy than Kaaba so whatever Yazeed and his like do is right and ok.
> 
> That's why our people today ( Muslims ) so cheap. And that's why our nations are so behind!!!.
> 
> If we Muslims had applied the Islam the way Allah wanted and his messenger then we Muslims wont be the way we are now.
> 
> No use at all, the way the sunni Islam directed after the rule of the first khalifah and the rule of Umayyad and Abbaseed.
> Sorry for putting all that but that's the history telling me all that.



So we should destroy Kaabah and replace it with Cube of Zoraster?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> So we should destroy Kaabah and replace it with Cube of Zoraster?


well your beloved Khalifa Yazeed did what Ibraha Alhabashi Couldn't do.


----------



## بلندر

Malik Alashter said:


> well your beloved Khalifa Yazeed did what Ibraha Alhabashi Couldn't do.


and his solders , raped women and girls of Medina , including raping wife and daughters of Sahabeh in Medina ... but of curse , Wahhabi and Salafi believe they have right to rape all women in world who are not Wahhabi and Salafi ...


----------



## بلندر

Mussana said:


> * @Malik Alashter*
> *Please delete the nonsense u have posted for if i start responding to what u have posted , the only way u can save ur skin is by running to the biased moderators.*



so , we have to deny historical fact and purify a tyrant pagan !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> Well read about your history it's from the beginning all about shame read your own books to know that I'm right.



hahahaa i have read my own books .what did it say not even close to your fantasy world you live in 
i mean come on you don't have books to start with all you have is our books but cherry picked to suit your folklore .



Malik Alashter said:


> well your beloved Khalifa Yazeed did what Ibraha Alhabashi Couldn't do.


lol im dying here 


بلندر said:


> and his solders , raped women and girls of Medina , including raping wife and daughters of Sahabeh in Medina ... but of curse , Wahhabi and Salafi believe they have right to rape all women in world who are not Wahhabi and Salafi ...



lol wtf what history you talk about don't come here throwing BS and say it is history 
that is your made up history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> * @Malik Alashter*
> *Please delete the nonsense u have posted for if i start responding to what u have posted , the only way u can save ur skin is by running to the biased moderators.*


You said none sanse!!! Sir. your Sahaba disrespect even the pray look here one of Sahaba sad and mad because they neglect it as he said read I think you can read Arabic.

روى البخاري في صحيحه في المجلد الأول، الكتاب العاشر حديث رقم 507 عن غيلان عن أنس بن مالك قال: «ما أعرف شيئاً مما كان على عهد النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله)! قيل آلصلاة؟ قال أليس ضيَّعتم ما ضيَّعتم فيها؟».
وقال: سمعت الزهري يقول: (دخلت على أنس بن مالك بدمشق وهو يبكي فقلت له: ما يبكيك؟ قال: لا أعرف شيئاً ممّا أدركت إلاّ هذه الصلاة وهذه الصلاة قد ضيّعت).

look he cry that they changed every think it was the way on the time of the prophet then they asked him how about the pray he replied even this you changed some of it.

Sir. your beloved Sahaba change every thing once the prophet passed away and you still believe you are Muslims the way the prophet educated his good followers no way.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> You said none sanse!!! Sir. your Sahaba disrespect even the pray look here one of Sahaba sad and mad because they neglect it as he said read I think you can read Arabic.
> 
> روى البخاري في صحيحه في المجلد الأول، الكتاب العاشر حديث رقم 507 عن غيلان عن أنس بن مالك قال: «ما أعرف شيئاً مما كان على عهد النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله)! قيل آلصلاة؟ قال أليس ضيَّعتم ما ضيَّعتم فيها؟».
> وقال: سمعت الزهري يقول: (دخلت على أنس بن مالك بدمشق وهو يبكي فقلت له: ما يبكيك؟ قال: لا أعرف شيئاً ممّا أدركت إلاّ هذه الصلاة وهذه الصلاة قد ضيّعت).
> 
> look he cry that they changed every think it was the way on the time of the prophet then they asked him how about the pray he replied even this you changed some of it.
> 
> Sir. your beloved Sahaba change every thing once the prophet passed away and you still believe you are Muslims the way the prophet educated his good followers no way.


*السؤال : 
روى البخاري في صحيحه في المجلد الأول، الكتاب العاشر حديث رقم 507 عن غيلان عن أنس بن مالك قال: «ما أعرف شيئاً مما كان على عهد النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله)! قيل آلصلاة؟ قال أليس ضيَّعتم ما ضيَّعتم فيها؟».
وقال: سمعت الزهري يقول: (دخلت على أنس بن مالك بدمشق وهو يبكي فقلت له: ما يبكيك؟ قال: لا أعرف شيئاً ممّا أدركت إلاّ هذه الصلاة وهذه الصلاة قد ضيّعت).
فما معنى هذا الحديث؟ هل المقصود أن صلاتنا التي نؤديها اليوم ليست كصلاة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؟ 

الجواب : 
الحمد لله 
روى البخاري (529) عَنْ غَيْلَانَ عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ : مَا أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . قِيلَ الصَّلَاةُ ؟ قَالَ أَلَيْسَ ضَيَّعْتُمْ مَا ضَيَّعْتُمْ فِيهَا ؟
ثم رواه عقبه (530) عن الزُّهْرِيّ قال : دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ بِدِمَشْقَ وَهُوَ يَبْكِي، فَقُلْتُ: مَا يُبْكِيكَ ؟ فَقَالَ : لاَ أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا أَدْرَكْتُ إِلَّا هَذِهِ الصَّلاَةَ ، وَهَذِهِ الصَّلاَةُ قَدْ ضُيِّعَتْ .
وبوب لهما البخاري :
" باب تضييع الصلاة عن وقتها " . 
قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :
" إنما كان يبكي أنس بن مالك من تضييع الصلاة : إضاعة مواقيتها ، وقد جاء ذلك مفسراً عنه فروى سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت قال : قال أنس : ما أعرف فيكم اليوم شيئاً كنت أعهده على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ليس قولكم : لا إله إلا الله [ يعني: إلا قولكم ..] . 
قلت : يا أبا حمزة ، الصلاة ؟ قال : قد صليتم حين تغرب الشمس ، أفكانت تلك صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ خرجه الإمام أحمد .
ورواه حماد بن سلمة ، أن ثابتاً أخبره ، قال : قال أنس : ما شيء شهدته على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إلا وقد أنكرته اليوم ، إلا شهادتكم هذه . فقيل : ولا الصلاة ؟ فقال : إنكم تصلون الظهر مع المغرب ، أهكذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي ؟ . 
وهذا استفهام إنكار من أنس ، يعني : أن هذه لم تكن صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وخرج الإمام أحمد من حديث عثمان بن سعد ، قال : سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول : ما أعرف شيئاً مما عهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم . قيل له : ولا الصلاة ؟ قال : أوليس قد علمت ما صنع الحجاج في الصلاة ؟ 
ويقال : إن الحجاج هو أول من أخر الصلاة عن وقتها بالكلية ، فكان يصلي الظهر والعصر مع غروب الشمس ، وربما كان يصلي الجمعة عند غروب الشمس ، فتفوت الناس صلاة العصر ، فكان بعض التابعين يومئ في المسجد الظهر والعصر خوفا من الحجاج " انتهى .
"فتح الباري" ـ لابن رجب (3 /56-57) 
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" قَوْله ( قِيلَ الصَّلَاة ) أَيْ : قِيلِ لَهُ الصَّلَاة هِيَ شَيْء مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَهِيَ بَاقِيَةٌ ؛ فَكَيْفَ يَصِحُّ هَذَا السَّلْب الْعَامّ ؟ 
فَأَجَابَ بِأَنَّهُمْ غَيَّرُوهَا أَيْضًا بِأَنْ أَخْرَجُوهَا عَنْ الْوَقْتِ ... 
وَرَوَى اِبْن سَعْد فِي الطَّبَقَاتِ سَبَب قَوْلِ أَنَسٍ هَذَا الْقَوْل , فَأَخْرَجَ عن ثابت الْبُنَانِيّ قَالَ : كُنَّا مَعَ أَنَس بْن مَالِك , فَأَخَّرَ الْحَجَّاج الصَّلَاةَ , فَقَامَ أَنَس يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ ُ ، فَنَهَاهُ إِخْوَانُهُ شَفَقَة عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُ , فَخَرَجَ فَرَكِبَ دَابَّتَهُ فَقَالَ فِي مَسِيرِهِ ذَلِكَ " وَاللَّهِ مَا أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا كُنَّا عَلَيْهِ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا شَهَادَة أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّه " . فَقَالَ رَجُل : فَالصَّلَاةُ يَا أَبَا حَمْزَة ؟ قَالَ " قَدْ جَعَلْتُمْ الظُّهْرَ عِنْدَ الْمَغْرِبِ ُ أَفَتِلْكَ كَانَتْ صَلَاة رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ " انتهى .
وروى البخاري (724) عَنْ بُشَيْرِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ قَدِمَ الْمَدِينَةَ فَقِيلَ لَهُ : مَا أَنْكَرْتَ مِنَّا مُنْذُ يَوْمِ عَهِدْتَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ قَالَ مَا أَنْكَرْتُ شَيْئًا إِلَّا أَنَّكُمْ لَا تُقِيمُونَ الصُّفُوفَ .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" هَذَا الْإِنْكَار غَيْر الْإِنْكَارِ الَّذِي تَقَدَّمَ ذِكْره فِي " بَاب تَضْيِيع الصَّلَاةِ عَنْ وَقْتِهَا " حَيْثُ قَالَ " لَا أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا اَلصَّلَاةَ ، وَقَدْ ضُيِّعَتْ " ؛ فَإِنَّ ذَاكَ كَانَ بِالشَّامِ ، وَهَذَا بِالْمَدِينَةِ , وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَانُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أَمْثَلَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ فِي التَّمَسُّكِ بِالسُّنَنِ " انتهى .
فتضييع الصلاة الذي قصده أنس رضي الله عنه إنما عنى به ما أحدثه بعض الأمراء من تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها ، وهذا إضاعة لها ؛ كما قال تعالى : ( فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيًّا * إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَا يُظْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا ) مريم/ 59، 60
قال ابن مسعود والقاسم بن مخيمرة وعمر بن عبد العزيز وغيرهم من أئمة السلف : أضاعوا وقت الصلاة . راجع "تفسير ابن كثير" (5/243) 
ولا يعني أنس رضي الله عنه أن الصلاة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غيّر الناس من هيئتها في قيامها أو ركوعها أو سجودها ، حتى صارت على غير الهيئة التي كانوا عليها زمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وصفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محفوظة في كتب السنة ، وفي كتب أهل العلم ، وما زال أهل العلم والسنة يعتنون بضبطها ، وتعليمها للناس ، وإرشادهم إليها ، وبيان ما قد يقع في صلاة الناس من الخطأ ، أو البدعة ، أو الخروج عن الهدي الكامل في سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .


next time don't throw BS here because they are our books and we know more than you and try writing in proper Arabic toqya BS do not have a place here.
again can you show me your books if you have any.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Malik Alashter said:


> No use at all, the way the sunni Islam directed after the rule of the first khalifah and the rule of Umayyad and Abbaseed.
> Sorry for putting all that but that's the history telling me all that.


 
During the Ummayyad period Umer Abd Aziz was a just caliph 
He did introduce many reforms plus the wrongs against Ahle-Bait were stopped 
However unfortunately his rule was short lived 

The Abbasid era is the considered the golden period in Islamic history even according to Western scholars 
Baghdad was at the center of every development and the capital had a lot of persian influence too 

Anyways no point in fighting what happened 1300 years ago 
And please refrain from religious discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> *السؤال :
> روى البخاري في صحيحه في المجلد الأول، الكتاب العاشر حديث رقم 507 عن غيلان عن أنس بن مالك قال: «ما أعرف شيئاً مما كان على عهد النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله)! قيل آلصلاة؟ قال أليس ضيَّعتم ما ضيَّعتم فيها؟».
> وقال: سمعت الزهري يقول: (دخلت على أنس بن مالك بدمشق وهو يبكي فقلت له: ما يبكيك؟ قال: لا أعرف شيئاً ممّا أدركت إلاّ هذه الصلاة وهذه الصلاة قد ضيّعت).
> فما معنى هذا الحديث؟ هل المقصود أن صلاتنا التي نؤديها اليوم ليست كصلاة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؟
> 
> الجواب :
> الحمد لله
> روى البخاري (529) عَنْ غَيْلَانَ عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ : مَا أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . قِيلَ الصَّلَاةُ ؟ قَالَ أَلَيْسَ ضَيَّعْتُمْ مَا ضَيَّعْتُمْ فِيهَا ؟
> ثم رواه عقبه (530) عن الزُّهْرِيّ قال : دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ بِدِمَشْقَ وَهُوَ يَبْكِي، فَقُلْتُ: مَا يُبْكِيكَ ؟ فَقَالَ : لاَ أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا أَدْرَكْتُ إِلَّا هَذِهِ الصَّلاَةَ ، وَهَذِهِ الصَّلاَةُ قَدْ ضُيِّعَتْ .
> وبوب لهما البخاري :
> " باب تضييع الصلاة عن وقتها " .
> قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :
> " إنما كان يبكي أنس بن مالك من تضييع الصلاة : إضاعة مواقيتها ، وقد جاء ذلك مفسراً عنه فروى سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت قال : قال أنس : ما أعرف فيكم اليوم شيئاً كنت أعهده على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ليس قولكم : لا إله إلا الله [ يعني: إلا قولكم ..] .
> قلت : يا أبا حمزة ، الصلاة ؟ قال : قد صليتم حين تغرب الشمس ، أفكانت تلك صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ خرجه الإمام أحمد .
> ورواه حماد بن سلمة ، أن ثابتاً أخبره ، قال : قال أنس : ما شيء شهدته على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إلا وقد أنكرته اليوم ، إلا شهادتكم هذه . فقيل : ولا الصلاة ؟ فقال : إنكم تصلون الظهر مع المغرب ، أهكذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي ؟ .
> وهذا استفهام إنكار من أنس ، يعني : أن هذه لم تكن صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> وخرج الإمام أحمد من حديث عثمان بن سعد ، قال : سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول : ما أعرف شيئاً مما عهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم . قيل له : ولا الصلاة ؟ قال : أوليس قد علمت ما صنع الحجاج في الصلاة ؟
> ويقال : إن الحجاج هو أول من أخر الصلاة عن وقتها بالكلية ، فكان يصلي الظهر والعصر مع غروب الشمس ، وربما كان يصلي الجمعة عند غروب الشمس ، فتفوت الناس صلاة العصر ، فكان بعض التابعين يومئ في المسجد الظهر والعصر خوفا من الحجاج " انتهى .
> "فتح الباري" ـ لابن رجب (3 /56-57)
> وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
> " قَوْله ( قِيلَ الصَّلَاة ) أَيْ : قِيلِ لَهُ الصَّلَاة هِيَ شَيْء مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَهِيَ بَاقِيَةٌ ؛ فَكَيْفَ يَصِحُّ هَذَا السَّلْب الْعَامّ ؟
> فَأَجَابَ بِأَنَّهُمْ غَيَّرُوهَا أَيْضًا بِأَنْ أَخْرَجُوهَا عَنْ الْوَقْتِ ...
> وَرَوَى اِبْن سَعْد فِي الطَّبَقَاتِ سَبَب قَوْلِ أَنَسٍ هَذَا الْقَوْل , فَأَخْرَجَ عن ثابت الْبُنَانِيّ قَالَ : كُنَّا مَعَ أَنَس بْن مَالِك , فَأَخَّرَ الْحَجَّاج الصَّلَاةَ , فَقَامَ أَنَس يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ ُ ، فَنَهَاهُ إِخْوَانُهُ شَفَقَة عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُ , فَخَرَجَ فَرَكِبَ دَابَّتَهُ فَقَالَ فِي مَسِيرِهِ ذَلِكَ " وَاللَّهِ مَا أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا كُنَّا عَلَيْهِ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا شَهَادَة أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّه " . فَقَالَ رَجُل : فَالصَّلَاةُ يَا أَبَا حَمْزَة ؟ قَالَ " قَدْ جَعَلْتُمْ الظُّهْرَ عِنْدَ الْمَغْرِبِ ُ أَفَتِلْكَ كَانَتْ صَلَاة رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ " انتهى .
> وروى البخاري (724) عَنْ بُشَيْرِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ قَدِمَ الْمَدِينَةَ فَقِيلَ لَهُ : مَا أَنْكَرْتَ مِنَّا مُنْذُ يَوْمِ عَهِدْتَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ قَالَ مَا أَنْكَرْتُ شَيْئًا إِلَّا أَنَّكُمْ لَا تُقِيمُونَ الصُّفُوفَ .
> قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
> " هَذَا الْإِنْكَار غَيْر الْإِنْكَارِ الَّذِي تَقَدَّمَ ذِكْره فِي " بَاب تَضْيِيع الصَّلَاةِ عَنْ وَقْتِهَا " حَيْثُ قَالَ " لَا أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا اَلصَّلَاةَ ، وَقَدْ ضُيِّعَتْ " ؛ فَإِنَّ ذَاكَ كَانَ بِالشَّامِ ، وَهَذَا بِالْمَدِينَةِ , وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَانُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أَمْثَلَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ فِي التَّمَسُّكِ بِالسُّنَنِ " انتهى .
> فتضييع الصلاة الذي قصده أنس رضي الله عنه إنما عنى به ما أحدثه بعض الأمراء من تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها ، وهذا إضاعة لها ؛ كما قال تعالى : ( فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيًّا * إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَا يُظْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا ) مريم/ 59، 60
> قال ابن مسعود والقاسم بن مخيمرة وعمر بن عبد العزيز وغيرهم من أئمة السلف : أضاعوا وقت الصلاة . راجع "تفسير ابن كثير" (5/243)
> ولا يعني أنس رضي الله عنه أن الصلاة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غيّر الناس من هيئتها في قيامها أو ركوعها أو سجودها ، حتى صارت على غير الهيئة التي كانوا عليها زمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> وصفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محفوظة في كتب السنة ، وفي كتب أهل العلم ، وما زال أهل العلم والسنة يعتنون بضبطها ، وتعليمها للناس ، وإرشادهم إليها ، وبيان ما قد يقع في صلاة الناس من الخطأ ، أو البدعة ، أو الخروج عن الهدي الكامل في سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> والله تعالى أعلم .
> 
> 
> next time don't throw BS here because they are our books and we know more than you and try writing in proper Arabic toqya BS do not have a place here.
> again can you show me your books if you have any.*


What next time first of all did you even payed attention to what the Sahabi was talking about I bet you you didn't just like always.

the man was crying because they changed look changed again changed what every thing that was in the days of the prophet PBUH then they asked him about the pray if that was changed or not!!! he ANSWERED EVEN THE PRAY THEY CHANGED IT BY CHANGING IT'S TIME!!! SO TO YOU IS THAT IF HE MEANT JUST THE TIME DO YOU THINK THAT IS JUST FINE TO THEM TO DO SO.

AGAIN THEY CHANGED EVERY THING EVERY THING EVERY THING.

UNFORTUNATELY I DON'T KNOW HOW TO TRANSLATE THE ARABIC WORD ( ضيعوا ) BECAUSE THAT WORD IS VERY EXPRESSING TO THE WAY THOSE SAHABA WERE DEALING WITH THE RELIGION.



Winchester said:


> During the Ummayyad period Umer Abd Aziz was a just caliph
> He did introduce many reforms plus the wrongs against Ahle-Bait were stopped
> However unfortunately his rule was short lived
> 
> The Abbasid era is the considered the golden period in Islamic history even according to Western scholars
> Baghdad was at the center of every development and the capital had a lot of persian influence too
> 
> Anyways no point in fighting what happened 1300 years ago
> And please refrain from religious discussions


yOU RIGHT BRO i'LL DO.

BUT THESE PEOPLE KEEP ATTACKING US NOW I WATCHED A VID SAYS THE SUNNI Extension IS COMING SEE THEY ACCUSE US WITH THAT NOW THEY PROUD ABOUT THEIR EXTENSION.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> What next time first of all did you even payed attention to what the Sahabi was talking about I bet you you didn't just like always.
> 
> the man was crying because they changed look changed again changed what every thing that was in the days of the prophet PBUH then they asked him about the pray if that was changed or not!!! he ANSWERED EVEN THE PRAY THEY CHANGED IT BY CHANGING IT'S TIME!!! SO TO YOU IS THAT IF HE MEANT JUST THE TIME DO YOU THINK THAT IS JUST FINE TO THEM TO DO SO.
> 
> AGAIN THEY CHANGED EVERY THING EVERY THING EVERY THING.
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY I DON'T KNOW HOW TO TRANSLATE THE ARABIC WORD ( ضيعوا ) BECAUSE THAT WORD IS VERY EXPRESSING TO THE WAY THOSE SAHABA WERE DEALING WITH THE RELIGION.



are you retarded you said they changed the prayer and you quoted the hadith (1.4 of the hadith and that is your way you cherry pick what you like and the rest you omitted ) i showed you the hadith that you quoted and yet you maneuver your way out . and regarding the meaning of the word it is clear in Arabic (*ضيّعت) *_i mean if you at least know little about Arabic diacritics you would not say this ._
_B.S. we are not Persian trying to teach Arabic we are born with it we are the _
_tongue_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> and regarding the meaning of the word it is clear in Arabic (*ضيّعت) *_i mean if you at least know little about Arabic diacritics you would not say this .
> B.S. we are not Persian trying to teach Arabic we are born with it we are the_


Read first. I said I don't know the translation of the word to English are you that dumb where you can't understand. too thick for sure.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> Read first. I said I don't know the translation of the word to English are you that dumb where you can't understand. too thick for sure.


again what the hell are you talking about what does the English translation have to do with it.
let me get to your level .you said they changed everything tell me how did you know that cause the hadith you quoited did not say that.
al hajaj changed the timing of dahr and asr under his rule according to hadith not the way of prayer in contest to hadith.
do you speak Arabic?
*قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" هَذَا الْإِنْكَار غَيْر الْإِنْكَارِ الَّذِي تَقَدَّمَ ذِكْره فِي " بَاب تَضْيِيع الصَّلَاةِ عَنْ وَقْتِهَا " حَيْثُ قَالَ " لَا أَعْرِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا اَلصَّلَاةَ ، وَقَدْ ضُيِّعَتْ " ؛ فَإِنَّ ذَاكَ كَانَ بِالشَّامِ ، وَهَذَا بِالْمَدِينَةِ , وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَانُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أَمْثَلَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ فِي التَّمَسُّكِ بِالسُّنَنِ " انتهى .
فتضييع الصلاة الذي قصده أنس رضي الله عنه إنما عنى به ما أحدثه بعض الأمراء من تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها ، وهذا إضاعة لها ؛ كما قال تعالى : ( فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيًّا * إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَا يُظْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا ) مريم/ 59، 60
قال ابن مسعود والقاسم بن مخيمرة وعمر بن عبد العزيز وغيرهم من أئمة السلف : أضاعوا وقت الصلاة . راجع "تفسير ابن كثير" (5/243) 
ولا يعني أنس رضي الله عنه أن الصلاة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غيّر الناس من هيئتها في قيامها أو ركوعها أو سجودها ، حتى صارت على غير الهيئة التي كانوا عليها زمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وصفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محفوظة في كتب السنة ، وفي كتب أهل العلم ، وما زال أهل العلم والسنة يعتنون بضبطها ، وتعليمها للناس ، وإرشادهم إليها ، وبيان ما قد يقع في صلاة الناس من الخطأ ، أو البدعة ، أو الخروج عن الهدي الكامل في سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .

bolded and colored for you to understand or translate if you don't speak arabic*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Mussana said:


> *@KTOOOOM*
> *Please don't waste ur time on this joker.*
> *He is a topper from the seminary at Qom so u can very well guage his intellectual capabilities.*




Well, our dear friend Malik is just a good citzen in the new proxy Persian empire so nothing surprising. * @KTOOOOM **@Malik Alashter*


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The cancer and the scum of the world is the likes of you
> 
> 
> You still abesessd maybe this can help you
> Shapur II's Arab campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Battle of the Zab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Abu Muslim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Babak Khorramdin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You are right Salman. Thank you for being my true guide in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> You are right Salman. Thank you for being my true guide in this forum.


Yes I know the true reason behind your obsession

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Yes I know the true reason behind your obsession



Who knows, I could be healed from it at your hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Who knows, I could be healed from it at your hands.


No you can't i know this majoos obsession when infect someone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No you can't i know this majoos obsession when infect someone



So I should just live with it you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> So I should just live with it you think?


you can just not think about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

الأعرابي said:


> Shiism is a cancer planted in the body of Islam by non other than the Jew Abu Lu'lu'a, Just a quick look at their history and you'll see nothing more than treason to Islam.



As prophet (PBUH) requested, Shia follows two things : Quran and household of the prophet (pbuh) ...

The Messenger of Allah (s) said: "Verily, I am leaving behind two precious things (thaqalayn) among you: the Book of God and my kindred (`itrah), my household (Ahl al-Bayt), for indeed, the two will never separate until they come back to me by the Pond (of al-Kawthar on the Day of Judgment)."​
As God says in his holly book Quran:

Indeed Allah desires to repel all impurity (Rijs) from only you, Ahl al-Bayt (People of the Household), and purify you with a thorough purification.
​Bring me one verse or hadith that God and his messenger have asked Muslims to follow Abobakr, Umar and Ottman .
​Now if following teachings of prophet (pbuh) turns us to cancer planted in the body of Islam then it's something else ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mussana said:


> The family of prophet includes the wives of the prophet first (just a reminder to the ignorant).
> 
> The mainstream muslim view is that no one can for sure claim that it was on the orders of Yazeed that hazrat hussain (ra) was martyred.
> 
> Third there is a difference between abusing and Cursing. Without going into the authenticity of the narrations that talk about the abusing of hazrat ali(ra) , i will say that a lot of people did it as was the case with a lot of people abusing hazrat mauwiya (ra) for the two had a great political divide on which they fought wars so it is natural that both sides abused each other.
> 
> Customary cursing is something that is totally different and none can prove with authenticity anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Have u not shamed urself enough already that u come to debate again.Ur last post quoting me would have been enough for any decent human being to shut up for good but u being otherwise , so i can understand.
> 
> Now as regards to what u quoted , please quote the who quranic ayah , then we may discuss it further.
> 
> As regards to following the teachings of the prophet SAW , were the people of Kufa more worthy of transmitting the message of the prophet than the people of Makkah and Medina as most of ur teachings are transmitted (Chains of transmitters in Kafi and other books) via people of kufa while our teachings come transmitted via companions of the prophet SAW.


Well don't you think there was some difference between the first wive of the holy prophet with the rest of his wives?

By the way which one in islam has considered more important. Blood tie or political marriage ?

And by the way when God decided to clean ahl albeyt from vices didn't it was stated qhich one of them was included ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mussana said:


> Please keep ur mouth shut if u can't keep up with academic discussion


Thanks for the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> The family of prophet includes the wives of the prophet first (just a reminder to the ignorant).


You can't neither your scholars translate the Quran and have a different translation of the one of the Prophet ( SAWWS ) The Hadith of the prophet ( Alkissa'a ) that one is the one which tell us Who are really ahlul bayet.



Mussana said:


> so it is natural that both sides abused each other.


Ali ( AAS ) abused Muawyah how and when???> But let read this real short story.

When both army in Sefeen the Army oh Muawyah pushed the army of Ali back away from the river this they can make the army of IMAM Ali depleted by thirst after one day the Army of IMAM Ali regain the the river plus pushed the enemy away in this situation the IMAM should prevent the enemy from getting access to water but the IMAM instead let the enemy get to the water.

While in Karbala your Yazeed army prevented IMAM Hussain and his family from water!!! that's the difference between ahlul bayet and your gangs master.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> please spare me ur ignorance?
> Post to me where i wrote that it was hazrat ali (ra) that abused hazrat Mauwiya (ra) or vice versa?
> 
> next time don't post in haste
> 
> And one more thing
> Atleast we do have a Quran
> Urs is still being held by the cave boy


who even care about you you are stone of hell so it's not for you I just reply to any false comments for the others to read.


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> As prophet (PBUH) requested, Shia follows two things : Quran and household of the prophet (pbuh) ...
> 
> The Messenger of Allah (s) said: "Verily, I am leaving behind two precious things (thaqalayn) among you: the Book of God and my kindred (`itrah), my household (Ahl al-Bayt), for indeed, the two will never separate until they come back to me by the Pond (of al-Kawthar on the Day of Judgment)."​
> As God says in his holly book Quran:
> 
> Indeed Allah desires to repel all impurity (Rijs) from only you, Ahl al-Bayt (People of the Household), and purify you with a thorough purification.
> ​Bring me one verse or hadith that God and his messenger have asked Muslims to follow Abobakr, Umar and Ottman .
> ​Now if following teachings of prophet (pbuh) turns us to cancer planted in the body of Islam then it's something else ...


again do not throw BS around and expect no answer the hadith you quoited is alkssa hadith which narrated by A'ishah Mother of the Believers.

**بطلان استدلال الشيعة بحديث الكساء على إمامة علي وعصمة آل البيت:*

*ومن الأدلة التي يستدلون بها على الإمامة: آية التطهير، وآية التطهير هي قوله تبارك وتعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33] يقولون: إن أهل البيت هم: علي، وفاطمة، والحسن، والحسين، بدلالة حديث الكساء.*

*حديث الكساء ترويه أم المؤمنين عائشة التي يزعمون أنها تبغض آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وهذا الحديث يخرجه الإمام مسلم الذي يزعمون أنه يكتم أحاديث في فضائل آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.*

*عائشة تروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم جاءه علي فأدخله في عباءته –أي: في كسائه- ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها، ثم جاءه الحسن فأدخله، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله، ثم جللهم-أي: غطاهم-صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بالكساء، ثم قال: اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا) فقالوا: هذا الحديث يفسر الآية وهي قول الله تعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33] .*

*ثم الاستدلال الآخر وهو: أن إذهاب الرجس والتطهير، أي: العصمة، فيكونون بذلك معصومين، ويكون علي رضي الله عنه معصوماً، وكذا الحسن والحسين وفاطمة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فهم إذاً أولى بالإمامة من غيرهم، ثم أخرجوا فاطمة رضي الله عنها وقالوا: إن الإمامة في علي والحسن والحسين، ثم في أولاد الحسين كما هو معلوم عند الكثيرين.*

*هذه الآية هل هي فعلاً في علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهم أو في غيرهم؟*

*كما قلنا في قول الله تبارك وتعالى: (( إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمْ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذينَ آمَنُوا الَّذينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤتُونَ الزكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ ))[المائدة:55] ثم اقرءوا ما قبل هذه الآية، تدبروا القرآن، فنحن لا نريد أكثر من ذلك، أفليس الله تبارك وتعالى يقول: ((أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفالُهَا ))[محمد:24]؟ ويقول: (( أَفلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجدُوا فيهِ اخْتِلافاً كَثِيراً ))[النساء:82]؟ إن هذا الخطاب من الله جل وعلا ليس متوجهاً فقط إلى أناس معنيين هم الذين يحق لهم أن يتدبروا القرآن، بل إن الله تعالى يطلب من جميع المسلمين -بل ومن غير المسلمين- أن يتدبروا القرآن، ويتعرفوا على الله جل وعلا من خلال هذا القرآن، فإنهم إذا قرءوا القرآن وتدبروه وعرفوه حق المعرفة وعرفوا قدره ومكانته لن يجدوا بداً من الانصياع إليه واتباعه والإقرار بكماله وحسن رصه، وغير ذلك من الأمور.*

*كذلك الأمر هنا، نحن لا نريد منكم أكثر من أن تتدبروا القرآن -أنا أعنيكم يا عوام الشيعة- دعوا علماءكم جانباً، ارجعوا إلى كتاب ربكم جل وعلا واقرءوه، وافتحوا هذا القرآن الكريم، على سورة الأحزاب، فعندما نفتح الآن على سورة الأحزاب في الجزء الثاني والعشرين سنجد أن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول: (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لأَزوَاجكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزينَتَهَا فتَعَالَيْنَ أُمَتّعْكُنَّ وَأُسَرّحْكُنَّ سَرَاحاً جمِيلاً * وَإِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالدَّارَ الآخِرَةَ فإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْمُحْسِنَاتِ مِنْكُنَّ أَجراً عَظيماً * يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ مَنْ يَأْتِ مِنْكُنَّ بِفاحِشَةٍ مُبَيّنَةٍ يُضاعَف لَهَا الْعَذابُ ضعْفيْنِ وَكَانَ ذلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً * وَمَنْ يَقْنُتْ مِنْكُنَّ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً نُؤتِهَا أَجرَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهَا رِزقاً كَرِيماً * يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنْ النّسَاءِ إِنْ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فلا تَخْضعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فيَطْمَعَ الَّذي في قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً * وَقَرْنَ في بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجنَ تَبَرُّج الْجاهِلِيَّةِ الأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتِينَ الزكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً * وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى في بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ لَطِيفاً خَبِيراً ))[الأحزاب:28-34] نجد أن كل الآيات متناسقة، آيات في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول الله: ((يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ)).. ((يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ)).. ((وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجنَ)) ثم قال: (( وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً * وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى في بُيُوتِكُنَّ ))[الأحزاب:33-34] فنجد الآيات في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، فكيف لأحد أن يدعي بعد ذلك أن هذه الآية، بل هذا المقطع من الآية؛ لأن قوله تعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33] ليست آية إنما هي جزء من آية: ((وَقَرْنَ في بُيُوتِكُنَّ)) تلكم الآية، فكيف تقبلون في كلام الله جل وعلا أن يكون الخطاب لنساء النبي صلى اللهعليه وسلم: (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لأَزوَاجكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا ))[الأحزاب:28] ثم يقول: (( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ مَنْ يَأْتِ مِنْكُنَّ بِفاحِشَةٍ مُبَيّنَةٍ ))[الأحزاب:30] .. (( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنْ النّسَاءِ * وَقَرْنَ في بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجنَ تَبَرُّج الْجاهِلِيَّةِ الأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتِينَ الزكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:32-33] يا علي.. يا فاطمة .. يا حسين، ثم يعود مرة ثانية: (( وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ ))[الأحزاب:34] ما الذي أدخل علياً والحسن الحسين وفاطمة في خطاب موجه لنساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، ما مناسبة هذه الفقرة بين هذه الآيات؟ لا توجد مناسبة؛ ماذا علينا أن نفعل؟ هل نطعن في كلام الله أو نطعن في الذين فهموا هذا الفهم وادعوا دعوى غير صحيحة؛ لأن قوله تعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33]؟ نقول: هذه دعوى باطلة، فهذه في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لذلك كان مجاهد رحمه الله تعالى -مجاهد بن جبر- يقول: [[هي في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن شاء باهلته]]. أي: في هذه الآية.*



** من هم آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*

*القصد هذه الآية هي في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وحديث الكساء لعلي، وفاطمة، والحسن، والحسين، وبهذا نجمع بين الأمرين، أن علياً وفاطمة، والحسن والحسين من آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بدليل حديث الكساء، وأزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدليل: الآيات المذكورة سابقاً، وغيرهم يدخل أيضاً في آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كالفضل بن العباس، والمطلب بن ربيعة بن الحارث بن عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وذلك لأنه لما منعهما من الزكاة أن يكونا عاملين عليها وقال: (إنها لا تحل لمحمد ولا لآل محمد) ويدخل كذلك في آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم آل جعفر وآل عقيل وآل العباس بحديث زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، فقصر هذه الآية على علي والحسن والحسين وفاطمة لا يستقيم معه نص الآية؛ ولذلك نقول: إن هذا القول مردود.*



**حل إشكال ورد شبهة:*

*هنا إشكال وهو: إذا كان الأمر كذلك وهي في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فما مفهوم: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ))[الأحزاب:33] ولم يقل: عنكن؟ وهذا هو الذي يدندنون عليه، لماذا قال: عنكم، ولم يقل: عنكن؟ وهذه قد ذكر أهل العلم لها معانٍ كثيرة منها:*

*أولاً: -وهو أصح هذه الأقوال-: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم داخل معهن، وذلك أن الخطاب كان للنساء، ثم لما تكلم على البيت دخل سيد البيت وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، فإذا دخل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه مع النساء في الخطاب فطبيعي جداً أن تلغى نون النسوة وتأتي بدلها ميم الجمع: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ))[الأحزاب:33] أي: يا نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعكن سيدكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.*

*وتصح أيضاً لما قال الله تبارك وتعالى لما قال عن امرأة إبراهيم: (( رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ))[هود:73] وهي امرأة إبراهيم، لم جاء بميم الجمع هنا: (عليكم) ولم يقل: (عليكن)، ولا (عليكِ) أيضاً، وإنما (عليكم)؟ يريد أهل البيت، يريد مراعاة اللفظ، واللفظ (أهل).*

*وعلى كل حال إن نون النسوة هنا لم يؤت بها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم دخل معهن.*



**عدم دلالة آية التطهير على عصمة آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

*كذلك بالنسبة للتطهير: الله سبحانه يريد أن يذهب الرجس، ويريد أن يطهر سبحانه وتعالى، فهل هم مطهرون خلقة أو يريد الله الآن أن يطهرهم؟ القوم يدعون أنهم مطهرون خلقة، أي: خلقوا مطهرون، فإذا كانوا خلقوا مطهرين فما معنى قوله وتعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ ))[الأحزاب:33] بعد أوامر ونواهٍ قال: يريد أن يذهب عنكم الرجس أي: طهركم وأذهب عنكم الرجس، إذاً: ما معنى حديث الكساء، وهو: (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جللهم بالكساء ثم قال: اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا) لماذا يدعو وبماذا؟ يدعو بإذهاب الرجس الذي هو أصلاً ذاهب عنهم؛ لأنهم مطهرون خلقة؟! فكيف النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يطلب من الله أن يذهب عنهم الرجس؟ تحصيل حاصل لا ينبغي أن يكون من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.


*



Malik Alashter said:


> You can't neither your scholars translate the Quran and have a different translation of the one of the Prophet ( SAWWS ) The Hadith of the prophet ( Alkissa'a ) that one is the one which tell us Who are really ahlul bayet.
> 
> Ali ( AAS ) abused Muawyah how and when???> But let read this real short story.
> 
> When both army in Sefeen the Army oh Muawyah pushed the army of Ali back away from the river this they can make the army of IMAM Ali depleted by thirst after one day the Army of IMAM Ali regain the the river plus pushed the enemy away in this situation the IMAM should prevent the enemy from getting access to water but the IMAM instead let the enemy get to the water.
> 
> While in Karbala your Yazeed army prevented IMAM Hussain and his family from water!!! that's the difference between ahlul bayet and your gangs master.


again with your BS read above next time bring prove with you not tales from your a s s 
in Arabic too not Persian translation i mean you are supposed to know arabic if you gonna do this


----------



## raptor22

KTOOOOM said:


> again do not throw BS around and expect no answer the hadith you quoited is alkssa hadith which narrated by A'ishah Mother of the Believers.
> 
> **بطلان استدلال الشيعة بحديث الكساء على إمامة علي وعصمة آل البيت:*
> 
> *ومن الأدلة التي يستدلون بها على الإمامة: آية التطهير، وآية التطهير هي قوله تبارك وتعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33] يقولون: إن أهل البيت هم: علي، وفاطمة، والحسن، والحسين، بدلالة حديث الكساء.*
> 
> *حديث الكساء ترويه أم المؤمنين عائشة التي يزعمون أنها تبغض آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وهذا الحديث يخرجه الإمام مسلم الذي يزعمون أنه يكتم أحاديث في فضائل آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.*
> 
> *عائشة تروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم جاءه علي فأدخله في عباءته –أي: في كسائه- ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها، ثم جاءه الحسن فأدخله، ثم جاء الحسين فأدخله، ثم جللهم-أي: غطاهم-صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بالكساء، ثم قال: اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي، اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا) فقالوا: هذا الحديث يفسر الآية وهي قول الله تعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33] .*
> 
> *ثم الاستدلال الآخر وهو: أن إذهاب الرجس والتطهير، أي: العصمة، فيكونون بذلك معصومين، ويكون علي رضي الله عنه معصوماً، وكذا الحسن والحسين وفاطمة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فهم إذاً أولى بالإمامة من غيرهم، ثم أخرجوا فاطمة رضي الله عنها وقالوا: إن الإمامة في علي والحسن والحسين، ثم في أولاد الحسين كما هو معلوم عند الكثيرين.*
> 
> *هذه الآية هل هي فعلاً في علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهم أو في غيرهم؟*
> 
> *كما قلنا في قول الله تبارك وتعالى: (( إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمْ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذينَ آمَنُوا الَّذينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤتُونَ الزكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ ))[المائدة:55] ثم اقرءوا ما قبل هذه الآية، تدبروا القرآن، فنحن لا نريد أكثر من ذلك، أفليس الله تبارك وتعالى يقول: ((أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفالُهَا ))[محمد:24]؟ ويقول: (( أَفلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجدُوا فيهِ اخْتِلافاً كَثِيراً ))[النساء:82]؟ إن هذا الخطاب من الله جل وعلا ليس متوجهاً فقط إلى أناس معنيين هم الذين يحق لهم أن يتدبروا القرآن، بل إن الله تعالى يطلب من جميع المسلمين -بل ومن غير المسلمين- أن يتدبروا القرآن، ويتعرفوا على الله جل وعلا من خلال هذا القرآن، فإنهم إذا قرءوا القرآن وتدبروه وعرفوه حق المعرفة وعرفوا قدره ومكانته لن يجدوا بداً من الانصياع إليه واتباعه والإقرار بكماله وحسن رصه، وغير ذلك من الأمور.*
> 
> *كذلك الأمر هنا، نحن لا نريد منكم أكثر من أن تتدبروا القرآن -أنا أعنيكم يا عوام الشيعة- دعوا علماءكم جانباً، ارجعوا إلى كتاب ربكم جل وعلا واقرءوه، وافتحوا هذا القرآن الكريم، على سورة الأحزاب، فعندما نفتح الآن على سورة الأحزاب في الجزء الثاني والعشرين سنجد أن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول: (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لأَزوَاجكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزينَتَهَا فتَعَالَيْنَ أُمَتّعْكُنَّ وَأُسَرّحْكُنَّ سَرَاحاً جمِيلاً * وَإِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالدَّارَ الآخِرَةَ فإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْمُحْسِنَاتِ مِنْكُنَّ أَجراً عَظيماً * يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ مَنْ يَأْتِ مِنْكُنَّ بِفاحِشَةٍ مُبَيّنَةٍ يُضاعَف لَهَا الْعَذابُ ضعْفيْنِ وَكَانَ ذلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً * وَمَنْ يَقْنُتْ مِنْكُنَّ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً نُؤتِهَا أَجرَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهَا رِزقاً كَرِيماً * يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنْ النّسَاءِ إِنْ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فلا تَخْضعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فيَطْمَعَ الَّذي في قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً * وَقَرْنَ في بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجنَ تَبَرُّج الْجاهِلِيَّةِ الأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتِينَ الزكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً * وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى في بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ لَطِيفاً خَبِيراً ))[الأحزاب:28-34] نجد أن كل الآيات متناسقة، آيات في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول الله: ((يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ)).. ((يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ)).. ((وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجنَ)) ثم قال: (( وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً * وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى في بُيُوتِكُنَّ ))[الأحزاب:33-34] فنجد الآيات في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، فكيف لأحد أن يدعي بعد ذلك أن هذه الآية، بل هذا المقطع من الآية؛ لأن قوله تعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33] ليست آية إنما هي جزء من آية: ((وَقَرْنَ في بُيُوتِكُنَّ)) تلكم الآية، فكيف تقبلون في كلام الله جل وعلا أن يكون الخطاب لنساء النبي صلى اللهعليه وسلم: (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لأَزوَاجكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا ))[الأحزاب:28] ثم يقول: (( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيّ مَنْ يَأْتِ مِنْكُنَّ بِفاحِشَةٍ مُبَيّنَةٍ ))[الأحزاب:30] .. (( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنْ النّسَاءِ * وَقَرْنَ في بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجنَ تَبَرُّج الْجاهِلِيَّةِ الأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتِينَ الزكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:32-33] يا علي.. يا فاطمة .. يا حسين، ثم يعود مرة ثانية: (( وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ ))[الأحزاب:34] ما الذي أدخل علياً والحسن الحسين وفاطمة في خطاب موجه لنساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، ما مناسبة هذه الفقرة بين هذه الآيات؟ لا توجد مناسبة؛ ماذا علينا أن نفعل؟ هل نطعن في كلام الله أو نطعن في الذين فهموا هذا الفهم وادعوا دعوى غير صحيحة؛ لأن قوله تعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً ))[الأحزاب:33]؟ نقول: هذه دعوى باطلة، فهذه في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لذلك كان مجاهد رحمه الله تعالى -مجاهد بن جبر- يقول: [[هي في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن شاء باهلته]]. أي: في هذه الآية.*
> 
> 
> 
> ** من هم آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*
> 
> *القصد هذه الآية هي في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وحديث الكساء لعلي، وفاطمة، والحسن، والحسين، وبهذا نجمع بين الأمرين، أن علياً وفاطمة، والحسن والحسين من آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بدليل حديث الكساء، وأزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدليل: الآيات المذكورة سابقاً، وغيرهم يدخل أيضاً في آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كالفضل بن العباس، والمطلب بن ربيعة بن الحارث بن عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وذلك لأنه لما منعهما من الزكاة أن يكونا عاملين عليها وقال: (إنها لا تحل لمحمد ولا لآل محمد) ويدخل كذلك في آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم آل جعفر وآل عقيل وآل العباس بحديث زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، فقصر هذه الآية على علي والحسن والحسين وفاطمة لا يستقيم معه نص الآية؛ ولذلك نقول: إن هذا القول مردود.*
> 
> 
> 
> **حل إشكال ورد شبهة:*
> 
> *هنا إشكال وهو: إذا كان الأمر كذلك وهي في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فما مفهوم: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ))[الأحزاب:33] ولم يقل: عنكن؟ وهذا هو الذي يدندنون عليه، لماذا قال: عنكم، ولم يقل: عنكن؟ وهذه قد ذكر أهل العلم لها معانٍ كثيرة منها:*
> 
> *أولاً: -وهو أصح هذه الأقوال-: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم داخل معهن، وذلك أن الخطاب كان للنساء، ثم لما تكلم على البيت دخل سيد البيت وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، فإذا دخل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه مع النساء في الخطاب فطبيعي جداً أن تلغى نون النسوة وتأتي بدلها ميم الجمع: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ))[الأحزاب:33] أي: يا نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعكن سيدكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.*
> 
> *وتصح أيضاً لما قال الله تبارك وتعالى لما قال عن امرأة إبراهيم: (( رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ))[هود:73] وهي امرأة إبراهيم، لم جاء بميم الجمع هنا: (عليكم) ولم يقل: (عليكن)، ولا (عليكِ) أيضاً، وإنما (عليكم)؟ يريد أهل البيت، يريد مراعاة اللفظ، واللفظ (أهل).*
> 
> *وعلى كل حال إن نون النسوة هنا لم يؤت بها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم دخل معهن.*
> 
> 
> 
> **عدم دلالة آية التطهير على عصمة آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
> 
> *كذلك بالنسبة للتطهير: الله سبحانه يريد أن يذهب الرجس، ويريد أن يطهر سبحانه وتعالى، فهل هم مطهرون خلقة أو يريد الله الآن أن يطهرهم؟ القوم يدعون أنهم مطهرون خلقة، أي: خلقوا مطهرون، فإذا كانوا خلقوا مطهرين فما معنى قوله وتعالى: (( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرّجسَ ))[الأحزاب:33] بعد أوامر ونواهٍ قال: يريد أن يذهب عنكم الرجس أي: طهركم وأذهب عنكم الرجس، إذاً: ما معنى حديث الكساء، وهو: (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جللهم بالكساء ثم قال: اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا) لماذا يدعو وبماذا؟ يدعو بإذهاب الرجس الذي هو أصلاً ذاهب عنهم؛ لأنهم مطهرون خلقة؟! فكيف النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يطلب من الله أن يذهب عنهم الرجس؟ تحصيل حاصل لا ينبغي أن يكون من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> again with your BS read above next time bring prove with you not tales from your a s s
> in Arabic too not Persian translation i mean you are supposed to know arabic if you gonna do this



Did I insult you? raising an argument is that much painful for you that you need to answer in this way?


No the hadith is "Hadith thaqalayn" or Hadith of the two weighty things ... 
And the verse is in Quran which is called The verse of purification ....

33:33 Sahih International:

And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger.* Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.*​
And as prophet (pbuh) said his wives are not his household:





And to know who are the households of the prophet you could read this:





Even you can read the verse of Mobahele:

3:61 Sahih International:
Then whoever argues with you about it after [this] knowledge has come to you - say, "Come, let us call our sons and your sons, our women and your women, ourselves and yourselves, then supplicate earnestly [together] and invoke the curse of Allah upon the liars [among us]."​It's a well-known fact that:
Sons: Imam Hassan and Imam Housain
Women: Lady Fatima (sa)
Ourselves: Imam Ali (as)


Now please bring me one verse or hadith that God and his messenger have asked Muslims to follow Abobakr, Umar and Ottman .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> Did I insult you? raising an argument is that much painful for you that you need to answer in this way?
> 
> 
> No the hadith is
> And the verse is in Quran which is called The verse of purification ....
> 
> 33:33 Sahih International:
> 
> And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger.* Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.*​
> And as prophet (pbuh) said his wives are not his household:
> 
> ​And to know who are the households of the prophet you could read this:
> 
> ​
> Even you can read the verse of Mobahele:
> 
> 3:61 Sahih International:
> Then whoever argues with you about it after [this] knowledge has come to you - say, "Come, let us call our sons and your sons, our women and your women, ourselves and yourselves, then supplicate earnestly [together] and invoke the curse of Allah upon the liars [among us]."​It's a well-known fact that:
> Sons: Imam Hassan and Imam Housain
> Women: Lady Fatima (sa)
> Ourselves: Imam Ali (as)
> 
> 
> Now please bring me one verse or hadith that God and his messenger have asked Muslims to follow Abobakr, Umar and Ottman .



again why you omitted what you don't like and show what you like i mean have some academic respect we are not children here.
حديث الثقلين أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن زيد بن أرقم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ( وأنا تارك فيكم الثقلين أولهما كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور فخذوا بكتاب الله وأستمسكوا به ) , قال زيد : فحث على كتاب الله ورغب فيه ثم قال : ( وأهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ) أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . ماذا فيه ؟ فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( إني تارك فيكم الثقلين ) الثقل الأول كتاب الله وكما هو وارد في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالأخذ به والتمسك به ثم الثقل الثاني وهم أهل بيته قال ( أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي , أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي , أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ) . ظاهر الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر برعاية حقوق أهل بيته صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولكنهم لا يتوقفون عند هذا الحديث أعني حديث زيد بن أرقم وإنما يتجاوزون ذلك إلى حديث أم سلمة وحديث علي وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري , أما حديث علي رضي الله عنه ففيه ( إني تركت فيكم ما إن أخذتم به لن تضلوا كتاب الله سببه بيد الله وسببه بإيديكم وأهل بيتي ) ظاهره أنه أمر بالتمسك بأهل بيته وهذا أخرجه بن أبي عاصم في السنة , ولكن مشكلته أنه لا يصح حيث إن في رواته سفير بن زيد ضعفه أبو حاتم والنسائي وأبو زرعة ويعقوب بن شيبة وبن المديني فلا يمكن الإستدلال بمثل هذا الحديث , ندعه ونأخذ الحديث الذي بعده وهو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري وفيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إني قد تركت الثقلين أحدهما أكبر من الآخر كتاب الله عز وجل حبل ممدود من السماء إلى الأرض وعترتي أهل بيتي ألا إنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض ) وهذا أخرجه أحمد والترمذي وأبو يعلا وبن أبي عاصم ولكن هذا أيضاً فيه عطية العوفي ضعفه أحمد وأبو حاتم والنسائي وغيرهم بل هو متفق على ضعفه عند أهل العلم إذاً لا يسلم هذا أيضاً . الحديث الرابع وهو حديث زيد بن ثابت وفيه ( إني تارك فيكم خليفتين كتاب الله حبل ممدود ما بين السماء والأرض أو ما بين السماء إلى الأرض وعترتي أهل بيتي وإنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض ) أخرجه أحمد والطبراني وفيه القاسم بن حسان وثقه أحمد بن صالح والعجلي وذكره بن حبان في الثقات وضعفه البخاري وبن قطان وسكت عنه بن أبي حاتم وضعفه الذهبي وقال بن حجر مقبول وفيه شريك بن عبد الله وهو سيء الحفظ . الحديث الخامس حديث جابر بن عبد الله ( يا أيها الناس إني قد تركت فيكم ما إن أخذتم به لن تضلوا كتاب الله وعترتي أهل بيتي ) أخرجه الترمذي والطبراني وفيه زيد بن الحسن الأنماطي قال أبو حاتم مُنْكر الحديث وكذا قال الذهبي وقال بن حجر ضعيف . من هذه الروايات يظهر لنا أن حديث الثقلين إنما يصح من رواية زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه وليس فيه شيء من الأمر بالتمسك بالعترة , وإنما فيه الأمر برعاية حق العترة , والأمر إنما هو في التمسك بكتاب الله لذا جاء حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه في صحيح مسلم ( وقد تركت فيكم ما لن تضلوا بعده أبداً إن إعتصمتم به , كتاب الله ) فقط ولم يتطرق لأهل البيت ولا للعترة وهذا رواه جعفر الصادق عن أبيه محمد الباقر عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , وحديث الأمر بالتمسك بالعترة ضعفه أحمد وبن تيمية , نعم صححه بعض أهل العلم كالألباني وغيره ولكن العبرة بما يكون فيه البحث العلمي وهو أن هذا الحديث لا يصح علمياً من حيث النظر إلى الأسانيد والدلالات و هذه منهجية أهل السنة والجماعة وأنهم لا يقلدون أحداً في مثل هذه الأمور بل يتبعون بحسب القواعد الموضوعة . صح هذا الحديث فكان ماذا ؟ سلمنا بصحته فكان ماذا ؟ أمر بالتمسك بالثقلين , من هم الثقلان ؟ كتاب الله وعترة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , يقول بن الأثير ( سماهما الثقلين لإن الأخذ بهما والعمل بهما ثقيل ويُقال لكل خطير نفيس ثَقَل فسماهما ثقلين إعظاماً لهما وتفخيماً لشأنهما ) قاله بن الأثير ج1 ص 216 في غريب الحديث . ومعنى الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بحفظ حقوقهم , ولذلك الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أعطوا الثقلين حقهم , هذا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وأرضاه يقول : ( إرقبوا محمداً في أهل بيته ) وهذا أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه وقال : ( والذي نفسي بيده لقرابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إلي أن أصِلَ من قرابتي ) أخرجه البخاري كذلك في صحيحه . ثم نرد على شبهتهم هذه من عدة وجوه : الوجه الأول : من عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ عترة الرجل هم أهل بيته , وعترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هم كل من حرمت عليه الزكاة وهم , بنو هاشم , هؤلاء هم عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولننظر من أولى الناس بالتمسك بهؤلاء السنة أم الشيعة ؟ الشيعة ليس لهم أسانيد إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يقرون بأنه ليس عندهم أسانيد في نقل كتبهم ومروياتهم , وإنما هي كتب وجدوها فقالوا أرووها فإنها حق . أما أسانيدهم كما يقول الحر العاملي وغيره من أئمة الشيعة إنه ليس عند الشيعة أسانيد أصلا ولا يعولون على الأسانيد , فأين لهم أن ما يروونه في كتبهم ثابت عن عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! بل نحن أتباع عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين أعطيناهم حقهم ولم نزد ولم ننقص كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى بن مريم ولكن قولوا عبد الله ورسوله " . الوجه الثاني : إمام العترة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه , وبعده يأتي في العلم عبد الله بن عباس الذي هو حبر هذه الأمة , وكان يقول بإمامة أبي بكر وعمر قبل عليّ رضي الله عنه بل إن عليّ بن أبي طالب قد ثبت عنه بالتواتر أنه قال : ( أفضل الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبو بكر وعمر ) . بل ثبت عنه عند الشيعة أنه قال : (أَنَا لَكُمْ وَزِيراً خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ مِنِّي أَمِيراً ) , فعليّ يقر بفضل الشيخين وهو إمام العترة . الوجه الثالث : هذا الحديث مثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تركت فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا أبداً , كتاب الله وسنتي " . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عليكم بسنتي وسُنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي عضوا عليها بالنواجذ " , فأمر بالعضِّ عليها بالنواجذ . وقال : " اقتدوا بالَذّين من بعدي , أبي بكر وعمر " . وقال : " اهتدوا بهدي عمار وتمسكوا بعهد ابن مسعود " , ولم يدل هذا على الإمامة أبداً , وإنما دلَّ على أن أولئك على هدى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , ونحن نقول إن عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجتمع على ضلالة أبداً . الوجه الرابع : إن الشيعة يطعنون في العباس , ويطعنون في عبد الله ابنه , ويطعنون في أولاد الحسن , وقالوا : إنهم يحسدون أولاد الحسين , ويطعنون كذلك في أبناء الحسين نفسه من غير الأئمة الذين يدعونهم كزيد بن عليّ , وكذلك إبراهيم أخي الحسن العسكري , وغيرهم فهم ليسوا بأولياء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعترته هم الذين مدحوهم وأثنوا عليهم وأعطوهم حقهم ولم ينقصوهم . الوجه الخامس : نظرة الشيعة ليست نظرة اتباع وإنما هي نزعة شعوبية فارسية , فالنظر عندهم ليس نظراً في إسلام وكفر , وإنما النظر نظر فرس وعرب , وهذا يدل عليه أمور منها : 1. تعظيمهم لسلمان الفارسي من دون أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى قالوا إنه يوحى إليه , لماذا ؟!! لأنه من فارس . 2. تعظيمهم لأولاد الحسين دون أولاد الحسن .. لماذا ؟! لأن أخوال أولاد الحسين من الفرس , من شهربانو بنت يزدجرد وهي أم عليّ بن الحسين رضي الله تبارك وتعالى عنهم أجمعين , فيرون أن الشجرة الساسانية الكريمة التقت مع الشجرة الهاشمية . 3. قالوا كسرى في النار والنار محرمة عليه , لماذا ؟! نظرة فارسية تعظيم لكسرى حتى وهو قد مات على الكفر قالوا : النار محرمة عليه . 4. ثم جاء آخرهم ولعله ليس بأخيرهم وهو الإحقاقي الحائري , وقال عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فتحوا بلاد فارس : ( أولئك العرب الأعراب الأوباش عُبَّاد الشهوات الذين يتعطشون إلى عفة نساء فارس ) . انظر كيف يصف أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف يصف نساء فارس في ذلك الوقت , لما كُنَّ مجوسيات , يقول عنهن : عفيفات ويقول عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم عطاشا لأعراض نساء فارس , فالنظرة إذاً ليست نظرة إسلام وكفر , أو نظرة إمامة عليّ وترك إمامة غيره , لا , إنما النظرة نظرة شعوبية بحتة ​*for the love of god if you wanna debate it will be in Arabic if you don't speak Arabic then what the point. *


----------



## raptor22

I


KTOOOOM said:


> again why you omitted what you don't like and show what you like i mean have some academic respect we are not children here.
> حديث الثقلين أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن زيد بن أرقم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ( وأنا تارك فيكم الثقلين أولهما كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور فخذوا بكتاب الله وأستمسكوا به ) , قال زيد : فحث على كتاب الله ورغب فيه ثم قال : ( وأهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ) أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . ماذا فيه ؟ فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( إني تارك فيكم الثقلين ) الثقل الأول كتاب الله وكما هو وارد في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالأخذ به والتمسك به ثم الثقل الثاني وهم أهل بيته قال ( أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي , أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي , أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ) . ظاهر الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر برعاية حقوق أهل بيته صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولكنهم لا يتوقفون عند هذا الحديث أعني حديث زيد بن أرقم وإنما يتجاوزون ذلك إلى حديث أم سلمة وحديث علي وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري , أما حديث علي رضي الله عنه ففيه ( إني تركت فيكم ما إن أخذتم به لن تضلوا كتاب الله سببه بيد الله وسببه بإيديكم وأهل بيتي ) ظاهره أنه أمر بالتمسك بأهل بيته وهذا أخرجه بن أبي عاصم في السنة , ولكن مشكلته أنه لا يصح حيث إن في رواته سفير بن زيد ضعفه أبو حاتم والنسائي وأبو زرعة ويعقوب بن شيبة وبن المديني فلا يمكن الإستدلال بمثل هذا الحديث , ندعه ونأخذ الحديث الذي بعده وهو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري وفيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إني قد تركت الثقلين أحدهما أكبر من الآخر كتاب الله عز وجل حبل ممدود من السماء إلى الأرض وعترتي أهل بيتي ألا إنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض ) وهذا أخرجه أحمد والترمذي وأبو يعلا وبن أبي عاصم ولكن هذا أيضاً فيه عطية العوفي ضعفه أحمد وأبو حاتم والنسائي وغيرهم بل هو متفق على ضعفه عند أهل العلم إذاً لا يسلم هذا أيضاً . الحديث الرابع وهو حديث زيد بن ثابت وفيه ( إني تارك فيكم خليفتين كتاب الله حبل ممدود ما بين السماء والأرض أو ما بين السماء إلى الأرض وعترتي أهل بيتي وإنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض ) أخرجه أحمد والطبراني وفيه القاسم بن حسان وثقه أحمد بن صالح والعجلي وذكره بن حبان في الثقات وضعفه البخاري وبن قطان وسكت عنه بن أبي حاتم وضعفه الذهبي وقال بن حجر مقبول وفيه شريك بن عبد الله وهو سيء الحفظ . الحديث الخامس حديث جابر بن عبد الله ( يا أيها الناس إني قد تركت فيكم ما إن أخذتم به لن تضلوا كتاب الله وعترتي أهل بيتي ) أخرجه الترمذي والطبراني وفيه زيد بن الحسن الأنماطي قال أبو حاتم مُنْكر الحديث وكذا قال الذهبي وقال بن حجر ضعيف . من هذه الروايات يظهر لنا أن حديث الثقلين إنما يصح من رواية زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه وليس فيه شيء من الأمر بالتمسك بالعترة , وإنما فيه الأمر برعاية حق العترة , والأمر إنما هو في التمسك بكتاب الله لذا جاء حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه في صحيح مسلم ( وقد تركت فيكم ما لن تضلوا بعده أبداً إن إعتصمتم به , كتاب الله ) فقط ولم يتطرق لأهل البيت ولا للعترة وهذا رواه جعفر الصادق عن أبيه محمد الباقر عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , وحديث الأمر بالتمسك بالعترة ضعفه أحمد وبن تيمية , نعم صححه بعض أهل العلم كالألباني وغيره ولكن العبرة بما يكون فيه البحث العلمي وهو أن هذا الحديث لا يصح علمياً من حيث النظر إلى الأسانيد والدلالات و هذه منهجية أهل السنة والجماعة وأنهم لا يقلدون أحداً في مثل هذه الأمور بل يتبعون بحسب القواعد الموضوعة . صح هذا الحديث فكان ماذا ؟ سلمنا بصحته فكان ماذا ؟ أمر بالتمسك بالثقلين , من هم الثقلان ؟ كتاب الله وعترة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , يقول بن الأثير ( سماهما الثقلين لإن الأخذ بهما والعمل بهما ثقيل ويُقال لكل خطير نفيس ثَقَل فسماهما ثقلين إعظاماً لهما وتفخيماً لشأنهما ) قاله بن الأثير ج1 ص 216 في غريب الحديث . ومعنى الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بحفظ حقوقهم , ولذلك الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أعطوا الثقلين حقهم , هذا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وأرضاه يقول : ( إرقبوا محمداً في أهل بيته ) وهذا أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه وقال : ( والذي نفسي بيده لقرابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إلي أن أصِلَ من قرابتي ) أخرجه البخاري كذلك في صحيحه . ثم نرد على شبهتهم هذه من عدة وجوه : الوجه الأول : من عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ عترة الرجل هم أهل بيته , وعترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هم كل من حرمت عليه الزكاة وهم , بنو هاشم , هؤلاء هم عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولننظر من أولى الناس بالتمسك بهؤلاء السنة أم الشيعة ؟ الشيعة ليس لهم أسانيد إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يقرون بأنه ليس عندهم أسانيد في نقل كتبهم ومروياتهم , وإنما هي كتب وجدوها فقالوا أرووها فإنها حق . أما أسانيدهم كما يقول الحر العاملي وغيره من أئمة الشيعة إنه ليس عند الشيعة أسانيد أصلا ولا يعولون على الأسانيد , فأين لهم أن ما يروونه في كتبهم ثابت عن عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! بل نحن أتباع عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين أعطيناهم حقهم ولم نزد ولم ننقص كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى بن مريم ولكن قولوا عبد الله ورسوله " . الوجه الثاني : إمام العترة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه , وبعده يأتي في العلم عبد الله بن عباس الذي هو حبر هذه الأمة , وكان يقول بإمامة أبي بكر وعمر قبل عليّ رضي الله عنه بل إن عليّ بن أبي طالب قد ثبت عنه بالتواتر أنه قال : ( أفضل الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبو بكر وعمر ) . بل ثبت عنه عند الشيعة أنه قال : (أَنَا لَكُمْ وَزِيراً خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ مِنِّي أَمِيراً ) , فعليّ يقر بفضل الشيخين وهو إمام العترة . الوجه الثالث : هذا الحديث مثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تركت فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا أبداً , كتاب الله وسنتي " . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عليكم بسنتي وسُنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي عضوا عليها بالنواجذ " , فأمر بالعضِّ عليها بالنواجذ . وقال : " اقتدوا بالَذّين من بعدي , أبي بكر وعمر " . وقال : " اهتدوا بهدي عمار وتمسكوا بعهد ابن مسعود " , ولم يدل هذا على الإمامة أبداً , وإنما دلَّ على أن أولئك على هدى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , ونحن نقول إن عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجتمع على ضلالة أبداً . الوجه الرابع : إن الشيعة يطعنون في العباس , ويطعنون في عبد الله ابنه , ويطعنون في أولاد الحسن , وقالوا : إنهم يحسدون أولاد الحسين , ويطعنون كذلك في أبناء الحسين نفسه من غير الأئمة الذين يدعونهم كزيد بن عليّ , وكذلك إبراهيم أخي الحسن العسكري , وغيرهم فهم ليسوا بأولياء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعترته هم الذين مدحوهم وأثنوا عليهم وأعطوهم حقهم ولم ينقصوهم . الوجه الخامس : نظرة الشيعة ليست نظرة اتباع وإنما هي نزعة شعوبية فارسية , فالنظر عندهم ليس نظراً في إسلام وكفر , وإنما النظر نظر فرس وعرب , وهذا يدل عليه أمور منها : 1. تعظيمهم لسلمان الفارسي من دون أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى قالوا إنه يوحى إليه , لماذا ؟!! لأنه من فارس . 2. تعظيمهم لأولاد الحسين دون أولاد الحسن .. لماذا ؟! لأن أخوال أولاد الحسين من الفرس , من شهربانو بنت يزدجرد وهي أم عليّ بن الحسين رضي الله تبارك وتعالى عنهم أجمعين , فيرون أن الشجرة الساسانية الكريمة التقت مع الشجرة الهاشمية . 3. قالوا كسرى في النار والنار محرمة عليه , لماذا ؟! نظرة فارسية تعظيم لكسرى حتى وهو قد مات على الكفر قالوا : النار محرمة عليه . 4. ثم جاء آخرهم ولعله ليس بأخيرهم وهو الإحقاقي الحائري , وقال عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فتحوا بلاد فارس : ( أولئك العرب الأعراب الأوباش عُبَّاد الشهوات الذين يتعطشون إلى عفة نساء فارس ) . انظر كيف يصف أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف يصف نساء فارس في ذلك الوقت , لما كُنَّ مجوسيات , يقول عنهن : عفيفات ويقول عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم عطاشا لأعراض نساء فارس , فالنظرة إذاً ليست نظرة إسلام وكفر , أو نظرة إمامة عليّ وترك إمامة غيره , لا , إنما النظرة نظرة شعوبية بحتة​*for the love of god if you wanna debate it will be in Arabic if you don't speak Arabic then what the point. *



It's an English forum therefore I respond and debate in plain English ... otherwise you could debate in Persian ... 
And which part of my post did not have academic respect? I provided documents from your own books and Quran I answerded your points one by one ... tell me which part ..
And still I am waiting , please bring me one verse or hadith that God and his messenger have asked Muslims to follow Abobakr, Umar and Ottman .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> I
> 
> 
> It's an English forum therefore I respond and debate in plain English ... otherwise you could debate in Persian ...
> And which part of my post did not have academic respect? I provided documents from your own books and Quran I answerded your points one by one ... tell me which part ..


omg am i talking to a stone 

first.. the language source is Arabic so it will be retarded to include the target language (Persian).
second ..you did not read what you posted because it debunk your point and say the opposite of what your saying.
third.. academic respect consist of at least knowing what are you debating and show the whole material.
forth... this is pointless i mean you did not read what you posted and have zero clue what are you talking about .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

KTOOOOM said:


> omg am i talking to a stone
> 
> first.. the language source is Arabic so it will be retarded to include the target language (Persian).
> second ..you did not read what you posted because it debunk your point and say the opposite of what your saying.
> third.. academic respect consist of at least knowing what are you debating and show the whole material.
> forth... this is pointless i mean you did not read what you posted and have zero clue what are you talking about .



As I mentioned it's an English forum and we are supposed to debate in English ... if you can't debate in English why did you register in such a forum? moreover I asked please tell me which part of my post is wrong .. be specific ... is that hard to fathom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> As I mentioned it's an English forum and we are supposed to debate in English ... if you can't debate in English why did you register in such a forum? moreover I asked please tell me which part of my post is wrong .. be specific ... is that hard to fathom?


lol this guy
all of your written post is wrong 
show me the prove from your own post i mean highlight it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

KTOOOOM said:


> lol this guy
> all of your written post is wrong
> show me the prove from your own post i mean highlight it



Still you don't answer properly .... I asked Which part? Hadith Thaqalayn? verse of Purification? those documents? verse of Mobahele? the fact that the earth is not flat and is sphere and yoghurt is white ?

And still I am waiting , please bring me one verse or hadith that God and his messenger have asked Muslims to follow Abobakr, Umar and Ottman ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> Still you don't answer properly .... I asked Which part? Hadith Thaqalayn? verse of Purification? those documents? verse of Mobahele? the fact that the earth is not flat and is sphere and yoghurt is white ?
> 
> And still I am waiting , please bring me one verse or hadith that God and his messenger have asked Muslims to follow Abobakr, Umar and Ottman ...


omg 
first point ...let me explain what did you post because im 100% sure you copy pasted it 
the red text is your source okay ..and the blue text is your translated written post
e.x 
this is a nice Persian cat
all cat are ugly and unworthy of living 

second point .... there are none and that include ali and ahl al bayt رضي الله عنهم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

KTOOOOM said:


> omg
> first point ...let me explain what did you post because im 100% sure you copy pasted it
> the red text is your source okay ..and the blue text is your translated written post
> e.x
> this is a nice Persian cat
> all cat are ugly and unworthy of living
> 
> second point .... there are none and that include ali and ahl al bayt رضي الله عنهم



Let's have a step by step approach to this argument:

Hadith Thaqalayn:

The Messenger of Allah (s) said: "Verily, I am leaving behind two precious things (thaqalayn) among you to which if you hold yourself, you will never astray:: the Book of God and my kindred (`itrah), my household (Ahl al-Bayt), for indeed, the two will never separate until they come back to me by the Pond (of al-Kawthar on the Day of Judgment).​
1) As I said base on Hadith Thaqalayn we are supposed to adhere and follow 2 precious things 1.Quran 2. Hosuhold
2) As it obvious in the hadith if Muslims follow them they would never go astray .. so they are guidance .
3) These 2 heavy things have the same weights, one without the other one isn't helpful. Thus if we consider Quran as an intact pure and not distorted the same should be considered for the household as God confirmed it in his book through verse of Tathir :

33:33 Sahih International:
And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger.* Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.*​
The most important Q is who is the household of the prophet (pbuh):

Prophet (pbuh ) has answered it:





​Therefore the households of the prophet(pbuh) is made up of 4 persons:
1) Imam Ali(as)
2) Lady Fatima(sa)
3) Imam Hassan
4) Imam Housain

And to make it clear that the verse addressing and talking about the wives of the prophet (pbuh) has got nothing with purification at the end of the verse and this part of verse is not about them I brought this document:





​Then I brought the verse of Mobahele to show you who Prophet (pbuh) took by himself in this event, the verse says:

3:61 Sahih International:
Then whoever argues with you about it after [this] knowledge has come to you - say, "Come, let us call our sons and your sons, our women and your women, ourselves and yourselves, then supplicate earnestly [together] and invoke the curse of Allah upon the liars [among us]."​If you go read this event you will see who are those people ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

@Serpentine I am amused Iran, peacekeeper and humanist Country on the globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Well done @raptor22 I have no access to those international sahih. great now the wahabi boiling since you exposed his bad believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> Let's have a step by step approach to this argument:
> 
> Hadith Thaqalayn:
> 
> The Messenger of Allah (s) said: "Verily, I am leaving behind two precious things (thaqalayn) among you to which if you hold yourself, you will never astray:: the Book of God and my kindred (`itrah), my household (Ahl al-Bayt), for indeed, the two will never separate until they come back to me by the Pond (of al-Kawthar on the Day of Judgment).​
> 1) As I said base on Hadith Thaqalayn we are supposed to adhere and follow 2 precious things 1.Quran 2. Hosuhold
> 2) As it obvious in the hadith if Muslims follow them they would never go astray .. so they are guidance .
> 3) These 2 heavy things have the same weights, one without the other one isn't helpful. Thus if we consider Quran as an intact pure and not distorted the same should be considered for the household as God confirmed it in his book through verse of Tathir :
> 
> 33:33 Sahih International:
> And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger.* Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.*​
> The most important Q is who is the household of the prophet (pbuh):
> 
> Prophet (pbuh ) has answered it:
> 
> View attachment 240262
> ​Therefore the households of the prophet(pbuh) is made up of 4 persons:
> 1) Imam Ali(as)
> 2) Lady Fatima(sa)
> 3) Imam Hassan
> 4) Imam Housain
> 
> And to make it clear that the verse addressing and talking about the wives of the prophet (pbuh) has got nothing with purification at the end of the verse and this part of verse is not about them I brought this document:
> 
> View attachment 240263
> 
> ​Then I brought the verse of Mobahele to show you who Prophet (pbuh) took by himself in this event, the verse says:
> 
> 3:61 Sahih International:
> Then whoever argues with you about it after [this] knowledge has come to you - say, "Come, let us call our sons and your sons, our women and your women, ourselves and yourselves, then supplicate earnestly [together] and invoke the curse of Allah upon the liars [among us]."​If you go read this event you will see who are those people ...


are u dumb or ill i already debunked what you said (actually halve of it you debunked yourself ) why you keep repeating the same thing although i already answered you .
repeatin
خرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن زيد بن أرقم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ( وأنا تارك فيكم الثقلين أولهما كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور فخذوا بكتاب الله وأستمسكوا به ) , قال زيد : فحث على كتاب الله ورغب فيه ثم قال : ( وأهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ) أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . ماذا فيه ؟ فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( إني تارك فيكم الثقلين ) الثقل الأول كتاب الله وكما هو وارد في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالأخذ به والتمسك به ثم الثقل الثاني وهم أهل بيته قال ( أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي , أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي , أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ) . ظاهر الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر برعاية حقوق أهل بيته صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولكنهم لا يتوقفون عند هذا الحديث أعني حديث زيد بن أرقم وإنما يتجاوزون ذلك إلى حديث أم سلمة وحديث علي وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري , أما حديث علي رضي الله عنه ففيه ( إني تركت فيكم ما إن أخذتم به لن تضلوا كتاب الله سببه بيد الله وسببه بإيديكم وأهل بيتي ) ظاهره أنه أمر بالتمسك بأهل بيته وهذا أخرجه بن أبي عاصم في السنة , ولكن مشكلته أنه لا يصح حيث إن في رواته سفير بن زيد ضعفه أبو حاتم والنسائي وأبو زرعة ويعقوب بن شيبة وبن المديني فلا يمكن الإستدلال بمثل هذا الحديث , ندعه ونأخذ الحديث الذي بعده وهو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري وفيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إني قد تركت الثقلين أحدهما أكبر من الآخر كتاب الله عز وجل حبل ممدود من السماء إلى الأرض وعترتي أهل بيتي ألا إنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض ) وهذا أخرجه أحمد والترمذي وأبو يعلا وبن أبي عاصم ولكن هذا أيضاً فيه عطية العوفي ضعفه أحمد وأبو حاتم والنسائي وغيرهم بل هو متفق على ضعفه عند أهل العلم إذاً لا يسلم هذا أيضاً . الحديث الرابع وهو حديث زيد بن ثابت وفيه ( إني تارك فيكم خليفتين كتاب الله حبل ممدود ما بين السماء والأرض أو ما بين السماء إلى الأرض وعترتي أهل بيتي وإنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض ) أخرجه أحمد والطبراني وفيه القاسم بن حسان وثقه أحمد بن صالح والعجلي وذكره بن حبان في الثقات وضعفه البخاري وبن قطان وسكت عنه بن أبي حاتم وضعفه الذهبي وقال بن حجر مقبول وفيه شريك بن عبد الله وهو سيء الحفظ . الحديث الخامس حديث جابر بن عبد الله ( يا أيها الناس إني قد تركت فيكم ما إن أخذتم به لن تضلوا كتاب الله وعترتي أهل بيتي ) أخرجه الترمذي والطبراني وفيه زيد بن الحسن الأنماطي قال أبو حاتم مُنْكر الحديث وكذا قال الذهبي وقال بن حجر ضعيف . من هذه الروايات يظهر لنا أن حديث الثقلين إنما يصح من رواية زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه وليس فيه شيء من الأمر بالتمسك بالعترة , وإنما فيه الأمر برعاية حق العترة , والأمر إنما هو في التمسك بكتاب الله لذا جاء حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه في صحيح مسلم ( وقد تركت فيكم ما لن تضلوا بعده أبداً إن إعتصمتم به , كتاب الله ) فقط ولم يتطرق لأهل البيت ولا للعترة وهذا رواه جعفر الصادق عن أبيه محمد الباقر عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , وحديث الأمر بالتمسك بالعترة ضعفه أحمد وبن تيمية , نعم صححه بعض أهل العلم كالألباني وغيره ولكن العبرة بما يكون فيه البحث العلمي وهو أن هذا الحديث لا يصح علمياً من حيث النظر إلى الأسانيد والدلالات و هذه منهجية أهل السنة والجماعة وأنهم لا يقلدون أحداً في مثل هذه الأمور بل يتبعون بحسب القواعد الموضوعة .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

U.S. Secretary of Defence visits Barzani. Just a regular visit.


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> Let's have a step by step approach to this argument:
> 
> Hadith Thaqalayn:
> 
> The Messenger of Allah (s) said: "Verily, I am leaving behind two precious things (thaqalayn) among you to which if you hold yourself, you will never astray:: the Book of God and my kindred (`itrah), my household (Ahl al-Bayt), for indeed, the two will never separate until they come back to me by the Pond (of al-Kawthar on the Day of Judgment).​
> 1) As I said base on Hadith Thaqalayn we are supposed to adhere and follow 2 precious things 1.Quran 2. Hosuhold
> 2) As it obvious in the hadith if Muslims follow them they would never go astray .. so they are guidance .
> 3) These 2 heavy things have the same weights, one without the other one isn't helpful. Thus if we consider Quran as an intact pure and not distorted the same should be considered for the household as God confirmed it in his book through verse of Tathir :
> 
> 33:33 Sahih International:
> And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger.* Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.*​
> The most important Q is who is the household of the prophet (pbuh):
> 
> Prophet (pbuh ) has answered it:
> 
> View attachment 240262
> ​Therefore the households of the prophet(pbuh) is made up of 4 persons:
> 1) Imam Ali(as)
> 2) Lady Fatima(sa)
> 3) Imam Hassan
> 4) Imam Housain
> 
> And to make it clear that the verse addressing and talking about the wives of the prophet (pbuh) has got nothing with purification at the end of the verse and this part of verse is not about them I brought this document:
> 
> View attachment 240263
> 
> ​Then I brought the verse of Mobahele to show you who Prophet (pbuh) took by himself in this event, the verse says:
> 
> 3:61 Sahih International:
> Then whoever argues with you about it after [this] knowledge has come to you - say, "Come, let us call our sons and your sons, our women and your women, ourselves and yourselves, then supplicate earnestly [together] and invoke the curse of Allah upon the liars [among us]."​If you go read this event you will see who are those people ...



and regrading to your Q who is the household of the prophet ( which i don't know why you divert to another point)

حَدَّثَنِي زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ وَشُجَاعُ بْنُ مَخْلَدٍ جَمِيعًا عَنْ ابْنِ عُلَيَّةَ قَالَ زُهَيْرٌ حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَعِيلُ بْنُ

إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو حَيَّانَ حَدَّثَنِي يَزِيدُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ قَالَ انْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَحُصَيْنُ بْنُ سَبْرَةَ وَعُمَرُ بْنُ

مُسْلِمٍ إِلَى زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ فَلَمَّا جَلَسْنَا إِلَيْهِ قَالَ لَهُ حُصَيْنٌ لَقَدْ لَقِيتَ يَا زَيْدُ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا

رَأَيْتَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَسَمِعْتَ حَدِيثَهُ وَغَزَوْتَ مَعَهُ وَصَلَّيْتَ خَلْفَهُ لَقَدْ

لَقِيتَ يَا زَيْدُ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا حَدِّثْنَا يَا زَيْدُ مَا سَمِعْتَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ يَا

ابْنَ أَخِي وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ كَبِرَتْ سِنِّي وَقَدُمَ عَهْدِي وَنَسِيتُ بَعْضَ الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَعِي مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ

صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَمَا حَدَّثْتُكُمْ فَاقْبَلُوا وَمَا لَا فَلَا تُكَلِّفُونِيهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ قَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى

اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمًا فِينَا خَطِيبًا بِمَاءٍ يُدْعَى خُمًّا بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ

وَوَعَظَ وَذَكَّرَ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَمَّا بَعْدُ أَلَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ رَسُولُ رَبِّي فَأُجِيبَ

وَأَنَا تَارِكٌ فِيكُمْ ثَقَلَيْنِ أَوَّلُهُمَا كِتَابُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ الْهُدَى وَالنُّورُ فَخُذُوا بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَاسْتَمْسِكُوا بِهِ

فَحَثَّ عَلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَرَغَّبَ فِيهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِي أُذَكِّرُكُمْ اللَّهَ فِي أَهْلِ بَيْتِي أُذَكِّرُكُمْ اللَّهَ فِي

أَهْلِ بَيْتِي أُذَكِّرُكُمْ اللَّهَ فِي أَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَقَالَ لَهُ حُصَيْنٌ وَمَنْ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ يَا زَيْدُ أَلَيْسَ نِسَاؤُهُ مِنْ 

أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ قَالَ نِسَاؤُهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ وَلَكِنْ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ مَنْ حُرِمَ الصَّدَقَةَ بَعْدَهُ قَالَ وَمَنْ هُمْ قَالَ هُمْ 

آلُ عَلِيٍّ وَآلُ عَقِيلٍ وَآلُ جَعْفَرٍ وَآلُ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ كُلُّ هَؤُلَاءِ حُرِمَ الصَّدَقَةَ قَالَ نَعَمْ


و حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَكَّارِ بْنِ الرَّيَّانِ حَدَّثَنَا حَسَّانُ يَعْنِي ابْنَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ مَسْرُوقٍ

عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ حَيَّانَ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَسَاقَ الْحَدِيثَ بِنَحْوِهِ

بِمَعْنَى حَدِيثِ زُهَيْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فُضَيْلٍ ح و حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَقُ بْنُ

إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَخْبَرَنَا جَرِيرٌ كِلَاهُمَا عَنْ أَبِي حَيَّانَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ نَحْوَ حَدِيثِ إِسْمَعِيلَ وَزَادَ فِي حَدِيثِ

جَرِيرٍ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ الْهُدَى وَالنُّورُ مَنْ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِهِ وَأَخَذَ بِهِ كَانَ عَلَى الْهُدَى وَمَنْ أَخْطَأَهُ

ضَلَّ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَكَّارِ بْنِ الرَّيَّانِ حَدَّثَنَا حَسَّانُ يَعْنِي ابْنَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ سَعِيدٍ وَهُوَ ابْنُ

مَسْرُوقٍ عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ حَيَّانَ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ قَالَ دَخَلْنَا عَلَيْهِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُ لَقَدْ رَأَيْتَ خَيْرًا لَقَدْ

صَاحَبْتَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَصَلَّيْتَ خَلْفَهُ وَسَاقَ الْحَدِيثَ بِنَحْوِ حَدِيثِ أَبِي

حَيَّانَ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ أَلَا وَإِنِّي تَارِكٌ فِيكُمْ ثَقَلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا كِتَابُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ هُوَ حَبْلُ اللَّهِ مَنْ

اتَّبَعَهُ كَانَ عَلَى الْهُدَى وَمَنْ تَرَكَهُ كَانَ عَلَى ضَلَالَةٍ وَفِيهِ فَقُلْنَا مَنْ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ نِسَاؤُهُ قَالَ لَا وَايْمُ 

اللَّهِ إِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ تَكُونُ مَعَ الرَّجُلِ الْعَصْرَ مِنْ الدَّهْرِ ثُمَّ يُطَلِّقُهَا فَتَرْجِعُ إِلَى أَبِيهَا وَقَوْمِهَا أَهْلُ 

بَيْتِهِ أَصْلُهُ وَعَصَبَتُهُ الَّذِينَ حُرِمُوا الصَّدَقَةَ بَعْدَهُ




قال بن كثير رحمه الله تعالى :

هكذا وقع في هذه الرواية، والأولى أولى، والأخذ بها أحرى. وهذه الثانية تحتمل أنه أراد تفسير الأهل المذكورين في الحديث الذي رواه، إنما المراد بهم آله الذين حُرموا الصدقة، أو أنه ليس المراد بالأهل الأزواج فقط، بل هم مع آله، وهذا الاحتمال أرجح؛ جمعا بينها وبين الرواية التي قبلها، وجمعا أيضا بين القرآن والأحاديث المتقدمة إن صحت، فإن في بعض أسانيدها نظرًا، والله أعلم. ثم الذي لا يشك فيه من تَدَبَّر القرآن أن نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داخلات في قوله تعالى: { إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا }

Book 031, Number 5920:
Yazid b. Hayyan reported, I went along with Husain b. Sabra and 'Umar b. Muslim to Zaid b. Arqam and, as we sat by his side, Husain said to him: Zaid. you have been able to acquire a great virtue that you saw Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) listened to his talk, fought by his side in (different) battles, offered prayer behind me. Zaid, you have in fact earned a great virtue. Zaid, narrate to us what you heard from Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him). He said: I have grown old and have almost spent my age and I have forgotten some of the things which I remembered in connection with Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him), so accept whatever I narrate to you, and which I do not narrate do not compel me to do that. He then said: One day Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) stood up to deliver sermon at a watering place known as Khumm situated between Mecca and Medina. He praised Allah, extolled Him and delivered the sermon and. exhorted (us) and said: Now to our purpose. O people, I am a human being. I am about to receive a messenger (the angel of death) from my Lord and I, in response to Allah's call, (would bid good-bye to you), but I am leaving among you two weighty things: the one being the Book of Allah in which there is right guidance and light, so hold fast to the Book of Allah and adhere to it. He exhorted (us) (to hold fast) to the Book of Allah and then said: The second are the members of my household I remind you (of your duties) to the members of my family. He (Husain) said to Zaid: Who are the members of his household? Aren't his wives the members of his family? Thereupon he said: His wives are the members of his family (but here) the members of his family are those for whom acceptance of Zakat is forbidden. And he said: Who are they? Thereupon he said: 'Ali and the offspring of 'Ali, 'Aqil and the offspring of 'Aqil and the offspring of Ja'far and the offspring of 'Abbas. Husain said: These are those for whom the acceptance of Zakat is forbidden. Zaid said: Yes.
next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> U.S. Secretary of Defence visits Barzani. Just a regular visit.
> 
> View attachment 240444



Any cooperation that leads to killing of Daesh vermins is welcome, even with Lucifer himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

KTOOOOM said:


> are u dumb or ill i already debunked what you said (actually halve of it you debunked yourself ) why you keep repeating the same thing although i already answered you .
> repeatin



Is it that much difficult to discuss without insulting? did I insult you? And I told you I discuss and bring documents in English ...





KTOOOOM said:


> and regrading to your Q who is the household of the prophet ( which i don't know why you divert to another point)/QUOTE]



Didn't you read what prophet (pbuh) said? I posted it ...to know who is the household of the prophet:


----------



## KTOOOOM

raptor22 said:


> Is it that much difficult to discuss without insulting? did I insult you? And I told you I discuss and bring documents in English ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you read what prophet (pbuh) said? I posted it ...to know who is the household of the prophet:
> 
> View attachment 240479​


i did not insult you that was a legitimate Question.
again you keep doing this i told you i already answered you question and debunked what are you saying and you keep repeating the same post over and over i even translated it to you.
this is the last time if you wanna debate learn Arabic first. 

1- you picture of Saheh Muslim is chopped and hide the first part of hadith (maybe it is the source you got it from )

2. prophet Mohammed said this hadith......(which is the chopped part in your picture).........
(He exhorted (us) (to hold fast) to the Book of Allah and then said: The second are the members of my household I remind you (of your duties) to the members of my family. He (Husain) said to Zaid: Who are the members of his household? Aren't his wives the members of his family? Thereupon he said: His wives are the members of his family (but here) the members of his family are those for whom acceptance of Zakat is forbidden. And he said: Who are they? Thereupon he said: 'Ali and the offspring of 'Ali, 'Aqil and the offspring of 'Aqil and the offspring of Ja'far and the offspring of 'Abbas. Husain said: These are those for whom the acceptance of Zakat is forbidden. Zaid said: Yes.)

3. alhassen opinion which you claim is the evidence is royah which all Muslim scholars agree to that said this....... 
Yazid b. Hayyan reported: We went to him (Zaid b. Arqam) and said to him. 
(We said: Who are amongst the members of the household? Aren't the wives (of the Holy Prophet) included amongst the members of his house hold? Thereupon he said: No, by Allah, a woman lives with a man (as his wife) for a certain period; he then divorces her and she goes back to her parents and to her people; the members of his household include his ownself and his kith and kin (who are related to him by blood) and for him the acceptance of Zakat is prohibited.)

4. Qur'an said this..
{وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ تُبَوِّئُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ وَالله سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ }آل عمران121

and this 
يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاءِ ۚ إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَّعْرُوفًا (32) وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَىٰ ۖ وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ الله وَرَسُولَهُ ۚ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الله لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا (33) وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَىٰ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ الله وَالْحِكْمَةِ ۚ إِنَّ الله كَانَ لَطِيفًا خَبِيرًا
and this 

( النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ وَأُوْلُو الْأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ إِلَّا أَن تَفْعَلُوا إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِكُم مَّعْرُوفاً كَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَسْطُوراً )

and a lot more 

so it all comes which one you take what the holy Qur'an said and prophet Mohammed or alhassen opinion or understanding to it regarding zakat which is forbidden for ahl al bayt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Islamic State took control of al-Murrah near Kirkuk. Peshmerga fled the battlefield after burning the mosque and houses belonging to Arab citizens.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

In other news, 1 Peshmerga terrorist killed in Diyala.

1 peşmerge şehit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624684781549195264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624679396184473601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624682559776010240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624700903120076800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624702442438004736
Iranian-backed Talabani block defends PKK against Barzani. Next month Barzani's presidency ends. Lets see where the things evolve to.

NOTE: Barzani and KDP are pro-US and pro-Israeli. Talabani and PUK are pro-Iranian.


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Eid Mubarak when you talk to a Shia Iraqi that you wanna show some "brotherly" feelings to. But in other posts, you talk with postive proud tone about Qarmathians' attack on Mecca.
> 
> 
> @Malik Alashter


We don't take pride in what they did but you take pride in what ibn saud and abdulwahab did in the Arabian peninsula there is no shia today call them heroes but there are many Saudis call ibn saud hero



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Qarmatians were Shia, later they became twelvers. They were stronger than Sunni Abbasids and defeated them different times and they brought the black stone back and stopped with their actions. What's wrong with Shia and Neighboring countries feeling brotherly?


Majority of their soldiers were Sunnis from banu salim and banu hilal tribes the reason they join the qarmtians because they were socialists and majority of the Abbasids high officials were persians and turks also these tribes loved to steal the caravans these the main reasons why they joint the qarmtians.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> We don't take pride in what they did but you take pride in what ibn saud and abdulwahab did in the Arabian peninsula there is no shia today call them heroes but there are many Saudis call ibn saud hero
> 
> 
> Majority of their soldiers were Sunnis from banu salim and banu hilal tribes the reason they join the qarmtians because they were socialists and majority of the Abbasids high officials were persians and turks also these tribes loved to steal the caravans these the main reasons why they joint the qarmtians.



Of course not as only non-Muslims with an agenda do that. Besides they were crushed and were irrelevant in the larger history of the region.

Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab al-Tamimi did no crimes whatsoever. He merely voiced his opposition against the ills that had developed in the Najd region of Arabia where people went astray from Islam. He was not a military man.

He was a reformer of the time which even Western historians agree with. Nothing more.

Ibn Saud was a military figure and had/has nothing to do with Islam let alone Sunni Islam. His conquests were solely about gaining power. Nothing to do with Islam at all.

Nonsense. Most were local Shia Arabs.

Socialism did not exist back then. Not sure what you are talking about here Salman?. No, the Abbasid Caliphate was ruled by Arab Caliphs, Islam was the religion, Arabic the official language and Arab culture etc was dominant. Only at the end did Arabized Turks/Mamluks play a role and that was mostly in the military sector as the Arab elites back then were more busy with the pleasures of life (architecture, poetry, being patron of the arts, science) than fighting. At least compared to earlier times. Hence the many splendid places and historical buildings built from Toledo in Spain to Aden in Yemen.

That's why they started importing slaves (Mamluks) to begin with because they did not bother to fight after creating the biggest empires in history (until the very short-lived Mongol empire and later the British, Spanish and Russian colonial empires a few centuries ago).

Robbery was popular all over the ME back then and is to this day in places like Afghanistan, Central Asia etc. Pillaging was done by almost all conquerors back then when conquering new territory or when encountering rich caravans. Caravans back the were what money transports are today. Highly valuable targets for people interested in enriching themselves.

The Banu Hilal were busy ruling North Africa at those times. In that time period they controlled/influenced an area stretching from Al-Andalus in the West to the Gulf of Oman in the East.


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> If you had a slight respect to Islam (which I expect you not to be a beliver in it), you wouldn't speak with a proud tone about their invasion of Mecca. Qarmatians weren't Shia when they attacked Mecca, they were somthing like Druz or Bahais (a mixture of ancinet philosophical thoughts).


If you had a slight respect to islam you wouldn't glorify a dynasty who invaded al medina and raped the women of al ansar and sieged Mecca twiste and destroyed al kabaa with mangonel.killed and crusified abdullah bin al zubair and toke his head to Demarcus the same the did with the prophet family in Karbala or what the Abbasids did or what ibn saud and his wahhabi followers and their crimes in Mecca and medina and al taif


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> If you had a slight respect to islam you wouldn't glorify a dynasty who invaded al medina and raped the women of al ansar and sieged Mecca twiste and destroyed al kabaa with mangonel.killed and crusified abdullah bin al zubair and toke his head to Demarcus the same the did with the prophet family in Karbala or what the Abbasids did or what ibn saud and his wahhabi followers and their crimes in Mecca and medina and al taif



The only Muslim "dynasty" that is revered by Sunni Muslims (90% of all the world's Muslims) are the Rashidun. Or in other words the 4 rightly guided Caliphs.

The Umayyad, Abbasid and Ottoman Caliphates were just Muslim rulers. Some of them were just and good Muslim rulers and some of them were bad.

Same with the Arab Shia Fatimid Caliphate.

Also what you are writing, many of it is inaccurate or has been exaggerated. Sunnis and Shias have different sources on those conflicts and this is mainly where most of their differences emerge from.

In reality those were just local conflicts between prominent Hijazi noble families. Such conflicts existed for millenniums before those events all across the world and long after it happened.

To this day you see different dynasties fighting against each other (Al-Assad dynasty, Mullah dynasty, House of Saud etc.) for power.

Also where do Twelver's and Willayat al-Faqih supporters get the notion from that Sunni Muslims love Yazid I or even support him?

Some might say that rebellion against a Muslim ruler is not the right way as this causes bloodshed among Muslims but I have never seen a single one praise the death of the grandsons of Prophet Muhammad (saws).

Muslims pray for the family of Prophet Muhammad (saws) in each prayer.

Sunni Muslims consider the father of the grandsons of Prophet Muhammad (saws) to be 1 of the 4 rightly guided Caliphs. Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) is one of the most revered figures among Sunni Muslims.

Let's drop this moronic Sunni vs Shia nonsense once and for all.


----------



## SALMAN F

Malik Alashter said:


> Let me tell you this, to sunnis in general they kill destroy rape slave all that is fine.
> 
> To them Kaabah Is way holy than Al-Hussain PBUH and Yazeed is more holy than Kaaba so whatever Yazeed and his like do is right and ok.
> 
> That's why our people today ( Muslims ) so cheap. And that's why our nations are so behind!!!.
> 
> If we Muslims had applied the Islam the way Allah wanted and his messenger then we Muslims wont be the way we are now.
> 
> No use at all, the way the sunni Islam directed after the rule of the first khalifah and the rule of Umayyad and Abbaseed.
> Sorry for putting all that but that's the history telling me all that.


That's what I have said before when they speak about the shia dynasties like buyids,Fatimids,and Safavids they only demonize them but when we speak on the crimes of Abbasids,ummyads and salahdin we became bad



Falcon29 said:


> So we should destroy Kaabah and replace it with Cube of Zoraster?


Don't speak on something you don't know about


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> That's what I have said before when they speak about the shia dynasties like buyids,Fatimids,and Safavids they only demonize them but when we speak on the crimes of Abbasids,ummyads and salahdin we became bad



Who are they? Most well-informed Muslims (whether Sunni or Shia) know that those dynasties (whether Sunni or Shia, Arab or non-Arab) had just and bad Muslim rulers among them.

Everyone of those dynasties committed crimes in the standards of today. After all you don't create empires while handing out roses.

Because those were "their people" so they won't speak out against it just like Shia clerics don't ever speak out against the crimes of the Safavids, Fatimids etc.

Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Safavids never hurt any Arabs outside of a few Arabs in Iraq. Most of their many victims were Iranians themselves.

Point in case here being that it is only the Rashidun Caliphate and caliphs that are universally revered among Sunni Muslims. For good reasons. Not for instance Harun al-Rashid as great a statesman, patron of the arts etc. that he might have been.

In any case Islam is not about following either the Banu Hashim or Banu Umayya (two related families btw). Many Muslims have misunderstood that nowadays. We did not live to see those events that unfolded 1300 years ago either to see which side we would "support" if any. Those were unfortunate events and unnecessary civil wars fought for power of course, what else?

Those unfortunate events are what gave rise to the nonsense Sunni-Shia split. Follow the essentials of Islam and try to be a good human and by default a good Muslim and everything else should not take your priority or time.

Yes, we revere the family of Prophet Muhammad (saws) but in my eyes Shia's have misunderstood it and taken his lineage as something holy which is contrary to the teachings of Islam which are universal regardless of race and origin.

I am a Hashemite myself and if I was a Shia I would not understand why I should be revered more than a more pious Muslim that happens to not be a Hashemite which 99% of all Muslims are not.

In Sunni Islam there is no such thing as a superior "lineage" but some lineages are more respected than others based on history but that's about it. Also it has to do with what people and the surroundings make of it. Nothing in the scriptures about showing more respect to people just due to ancestry alone. It's actions that matter.

Many Sunni Hashemites across the world exist. Especially in Hijaz and Yemen.

I think that it is no coincidence that Prophet Muhammad's (saws) three sons (Qasim, Abdullah and Ibrahim) died as infants/young.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> the 4 rightly guided Caliphs.


Do You know that sunnis untill Ahmad bin Hanbal they didn't consider Imam Ali as a Rashid Khalifah!!! But when Ahmad made his book he found that Imam Ali has virtues more than any Sahabi.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Do You know that sunnis untill Ahmad bin Hanbal they didn't consider Imam Ali as a Rashid Khalifah!!! But when Ahmad made his book he found that Imam Ali has virtues more than any Sahabi.



Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was and is one of the most respected and revered Muslim figures in history. The first young male to accept Islam too.

He was the 4th rightly guided Caliph too before something such as Sunni Islam or Shia Islam even existed!

What you are saying is simply not correct.

Almost all Sufi orders on the Arabian Peninsula, Arab world and Muslim world traced and trace their lineage to Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). Most of his direct descendants live on the Arabian Peninsula to this day. Ali is the most popular Arab Muslim name after Muhammad.

All great Muslim figures are to be respected.

I repeat, I am not interested in Sunni vs Shia nonsense. I am a mere Muslim.

------------

I am more interested in Daesh being defeated in Al-Anbar and then afterwards in Mosul and the fight against Kurdish terrorism.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was and is one of the most respected and revered Muslim figures in history. The first young male to accept Islam too.
> 
> He was the 4th rightly guided Caliph too before something such as Sunni Islam or Shia Islam even existed!
> 
> What you are saying is simply not correct.
> 
> Almost all Sufi orders on the Arabian Peninsula, Arab world and Muslim world traced and trace their lineage to Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). Most of his direct descendants live on the Arabian Peninsula to this day. Ali is the most popular Arab Muslim name after Muhammad.
> 
> All great Muslim figures are to be respected.
> 
> I repeat, I am not interested in Sunni vs Shia nonsense. I am a mere Muslim.
> 
> ------------
> 
> I am more interested in Daesh being defeated in Al-Anbar and then afterwards in Mosul.


Mate, talk brings talk.

This is reality weather you accept or not this is history we can't change it or hide it.

I'm with you our concern now are daesh and qaeda that should be defeated.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> Mate, talk brings talk.
> 
> This is reality weather you accept or not this is history we can't change it or hide it.
> 
> I'm with you our concern now are daesh and qaeda that should be defeated.


reality from your a s s 
what you believe is what 5% of Muslim population believe. it does not make it reality to the rest of us


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> reality from your a s s
> what you believe is what 5% of Muslim population believe. it does not make it reality to the rest of us


When you use that kind of rubbish that means you already defeated let me tell you this the truth will be revealed what ever you tried.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Mate, talk brings talk.
> 
> This is reality weather you accept or not this is history we can't change it or hide it.
> 
> I'm with you our concern now are daesh and qaeda that should be defeated.



*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن الخلفاء الأربعة الراشدين أبا بكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان وعلي بن أبي طالب معروفون مشهورون رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، وكلهم مبشرون بالجنة، وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاقتداء بسنتهم كما في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي وغيره بإسناد صحيح: فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي، تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ.
والحديث عن سيرهم يطول فقد صنفت فيهم مصنفات كثيرة قديمة وحديثة، ولكن نذكر لك نبذة مختصرة جداً عنهم:
1- أبو بكر الصديق:
هو عبد الله بن أبي قحافة عثمان بن كعب التيمي القرشي، وكنيته أبو بكر أمه أم الخير سلمى بنت صخر بن عامر التيمي، ولد سنة 51 ق.هـ (573م) أول من آمن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرجال، وأول الخلفاء الراشدين، سمى بالصديق لأنه صدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في خبر الإسراء، وقيل لأنه كان يصدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل خبر يأتيه من السماء، كان يدعى بالعتيق، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: يا أبا بكر أنت عتيق الله من النار، كان سيداً من سادات قريش وغنياً من كبار موسريهم، وكان ممن حرم الخمر على نفسه في الجاهلية، كانت له في عصر النبوة مواقف كبيرة، فشهد الحروب واحتمل الشدائد وبذل الأموال، وكان رفيق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هجرته إلى المدينة وإليه عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالناس حين اشتد به المرض، بويع بالخلافة يوم وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة 11 للهجرة، حارب المرتدين والممتنعين عن أداء الزكاة وأقام دعائم الإسلام، افتتحت في أيامه بعض بلاد الشام والعراق، توفي ليلة الثلاثاء لثمان خلون من جمادى الآخرة وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنة، وكانت مدة خلافته سنتين وثلاثة أشهر ونصفاً.
2- عمر بن الخطاب:
هو عمر بن الخطاب بن نفيل بن عبد العزى العدوي القرشي، أبو حفص ولقبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفاروق، أمه حنتمة بنت هشام بن المغيرة المخزومية وهي أخت أبي جهل عمرو بن هشام، وهو ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين، وأول من لقب بأمير المؤمنين، كان في الجاهلية من أبطال قريش وأشرافهم، وكانت له السفارة فيهم، ينافر عنهم وينذر من أرادوا إنذاره، أسلم قبل الهجرة بخمس سنوات وشهد الوقائع مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأرسله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عدة سرايا، بويع بالخلافة يوم وفاة أبي بكر الصديق وبعهد منه، بعد استشارة الناس فيه فوافقوه، ولاه أبو بكر القضاء في عهده فكان أول قاضٍ في الإسلام، ولم يأته مدة ولايته القضاء متخاصمان، لأن طلاوة الإيمان وأخوة الإسلام كانت تمنع الناس من التخاصم، فإذا اختلفوا استفتوا ونزلوا عند إفتاء من يفتيهم من الصحابة، قطع العطاء عن المؤلفة قلوبهم بعد اعتزاز الإسلام وقوة شوكته، أخضع أراضي البلاد المفتوحة عنوة للخراج ولم يقسمها بين الغانمين، لكي يستكملوا فريضة الجهاد، وأعادها إلى أصحابها الذين كانوا عليها وجعل خراجها حقا للمسلمين.
أول من بدأ التاريخ بسنة الهجرة النبوية، وأول من دون الدواوين في الإسلام، جعلها على الطريقة الفارسية، لإحصاء الأعطيات، وتوزيع المرتبات لأصحابها حسب سابقتهم في الإسلام، اتخذ بيت مال المسلمين، وكانت الدراهم على أيامه على نقش الكسروية، فزاد فيها (الحمد لله) وفي بعضها زاد (لا إله إلا الله)، وفي بعضها (محمد رسول الله)، رد النساء المسبيات في حرب الردة إلى عشائرهن، وقال: كرهت أن يصير السبي سبة على العرب، ضرب في شرب الخمر ثمانين جلدة، وكانت أربعين وحرم المتعة ونهى عن بيع أمهات الأولاد، اتخذ داراً للدقيق وجعل فيها الدقيق والتمر والسويق والزبيب وما يحتاج إليه، يعين به المنقطع، وكان يخرج إذا صلى الآخرة -أي العشاء- فيطوف بدرته على من في المسجد، فينظر إليهم ويعرف وجوههم ويسألهم هل أصابوا عشاء، وإلا خرج فعشاهم، كان له عيون يتقصى بها أحوال الجيش وأحوال عماله في الأمصار، وكان إذا أتاه وفد من مصر من الأمصار سألهم عن حالهم وأسعارهم وعمن يعرف من أهل البلاد وعن أميرهم، وهل يدخل عليه الضعيف وهل يعود المريض، فإن قالوا نعم، حمد الله، وإن قالوا: لا، كتب إليه: أقبل، كان إذا بعث عاملاً يشترط عليه أربعاً: ألا يركب البراذين، ولا يلبس الرقيق، ولا يأكل النقي، ولا يتخذ بواباً.
ومر يوماً ببناء يبنى بحجارة وجص، فقال: لمن هذا؟ فذكروا عاملاً له على البحرين، فقال: أبت الدراهم إلا أن تخرج أعناقها، وشاطره ماله، في أيامه تم فتح الشام والعراق وافتتحت القدس والمدائن ومصر والجزيرة وخراسان وكرمان وسجستان وقبرص.
وانتصب في مدة خلافته اثنا عشر ألف منبر في الإسلام، أنشأ سبلا بين مكة والمدينة ووفر بذلك على السالكين حمل الماء، قالت له أم حكيم بنت الحارث اتق الله يا عمر، فقام إليها أحد الحاضرين يريد لطمها، فمنعه عمر وقال له: دعها تقول، فوالله لا خير فيهم إن لم يقولوها، ولا خير فينا إن لم نسمعها، كان عمر يقول: لو مات جمل ضياعا على شط الفرات لخشيت أن يسألني الله عنه، وكان يقول: أحب الناس إلي من أهدى إلي عيوبي، أجلى يهود خيبر إلى الشام ونصارى نجران إلى الكوفة وقال: لا يجتمع دينان في جزيرة العرب، اغتاله أبو لؤلؤة فيروز الفارسي غلام المغيرة بن شعبة في صبيحة يوم الأربعاء 25 ذو الحجة وهو يؤم الناس في صلاة الفجر، فمات ودفن إلى جانب أبي بكر في الروضة الشريفة التي دفن فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كانت مدة خلافته عشر سنين وستة أشهر، قال عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله جعل الحق على لسان عمر، وقال أبو بكر إنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ما طلعت الشمس على رجل خير من عمر. ، توفي عن ثلاث وستين من العمر.
3- عثمان بن عفان:
هو عثمان بن عفان بن أبي العاص بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف بن قصي، الأموي القرشي، أبو عبد الله وأبو عمرو، أمه أروى بنت كريز بن حبيب بن عبد شمس، من كبار رجال الإسلام الذين اعتز بهم عند ظهوره، ولد بمكة وأسلم بعد البعثة بقليل، كان غنياً، شريفاً في الجاهلية، ومن أعظم أعماله تجهيزه جيش العسرة في السنة التاسعة للهجرة، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غزا فيه (تبوك)، هو أحد العشر المبشرين بالجنة، تولى الخلافة بعد اغتيال عمر بن الخطاب فهو ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين، وفي اختياره للخلافة قصة تعرف بقصة الشورى نعرضها باختصار كما رواها الطبري وابن الأثير، وهي أنه لما طعن عمر بن الخطاب دعا ستة أشخاص من الصحابة، وهم علي بن أبي طالب وعثمان بن عفان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وسعد بن أبي وقاص والزبير بن العوام وطلحة بن عبيد الله ليختاروا من بينهم خليفة، وعلم العباس بالأمر فقال لابن أخيه علي لا تدخل معهم، فقال: إني أكره الخلاف، قال: إذن ترى ما تكره، وذهب المدعوون إلى لقاء عمر إلا طلحة بن عبيد الله فقد كان في سفر، فلما اجتمعوا عند عمر قال لهم: تشاوروا فيما بينكم واختاروا للخلافة واحداً منكم، ودعا المقداد بن الأسود وقال له: إذا وضعتموني في حفرتي فاجمع هؤلاء الرهط في بيت حتى يختاروا رجلاً منهم، وأحضر معهم عبد الله بن عمر ليكون مشاوراً وليس له شيء من الأمر، وقم على رؤوسهم، فإن اجتمع خمسة ورضوا واحدا منهم وأبى السادس اختياره فاضرب رأسه بالسيف، وان اتفق أربعة فرضوا رجلاً وأبى اثنان فاضرب رأسيهما بالسيف، فإن رضي ثلاثة رجلا منهم وثلاثة رجلا منهم فحكموا عبد الله بن عمر فأي الفريقين حكم له فليختاروه ، فإن لم يرضوا بحكم عبد الله بن عمر فليكونوا مع الذين فيهم عبد الرحمن بن عوف، فخرجوا من عند عمر، وتلقىالعباس علياً فقال له علي: عدلت عنا -أي خرجت منا الخلافة- فقال العباس وما علمك؟ قال: قرن بي عثمان، وقال عمر: كونوا مع الأكثر، فإن رضي رجلان رجلا، ورجلان رجلا فكونوا مع الذين فيهم عبد الرحمن بن عوف، فسعد بن أبي وقاص لا يخالف ابن عمه عبد الرحمن ، وعبد الرحمن صهر عثمان لا يختلفون، فيوليها عبد الرحمن عثمان، أو يوليهاعثمان عبد الرحمن، فلو كان الآخران معي لم ينفعاني ما دام الرجحان للثلاثة الذين فيهمعبد الرحمن، فقال له عمه العباس: لم أرفعك في شيء إلا رجعت إلي مستأخراً بما أكره، أشرت عليك عند وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تسأله في من هذا الأمر فأبيت، وأشرت عليك بعد وفاته أن تعاجل الأمر فأبيت، وأشرت عليك حين سماك عمر في الشورى ألا تدخل معهم فأبيت، احفظ عني واحدة، كلما عرض عليك القوم فقل: لا، إلا أن يولوك، واحذر هؤلاء الرهط، فإنهم لا يبرحون يدفعوننا عن هذا الأمر حتى يقوم لنا به غيرنا، فلما مات عمر وأخرجت جنازته تصدى علي وعثمان أيهما يصلي عليه، فقال عبد الرحمن بن عوف لهما: كلاكما يحب الإمرة، لستما من هذا في شيء، فليصل عليه صهيب، فقد استخلفه عمر بعد طعنه ليصلي بالناس حتى يجتمعوا على إمام، فصلى عليه صهيب،فلما دفن عمر جمع المقداد أهل الشورى في بيت المسور بن مخرمة وكانوا خمسة ومعهم عبد الله بن عمر وطلحة بن عبيد الله غائب، فتنافس القوم في الأمر وكثر بينهم الكلام، فقال عبد الرحمن بن عوف أيكم يخرج نفسه منها على أن يوليها أفضلكم؟ فلم يجبه أحد، فقال: أنا أخلع نفسي منه، فقال عثمان أنا أول من رضي وقال القوم قد رضينا، فقال أعطوني مواثيقكم على أن ترضوا من أختار لكم، وعلي ميثاق الله ألا أخص ذا رحم لرحمه، ولا آلو المسلمين، فأخذ منهم ميثاقاً وأعطاهم مثله، وخلا بعلي بن أبي طالبوقال له: أرأيت لو صرف هذا الأمر عنك فلم تحضر فمن كنت ترى من هؤلاء الرهط أحق به؟ قال: عثمان، وخلا بعثمان وسأله ما سأل علياً، فقال: علي، ثم خلا بكل من الزبير وسعد بن أبي وقاص فكلمهما بمثل ما كلم به علياً وعثمان، فقالا: عثمان ودار عبد الرحمن لياليه يلقى أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن وافى المدينة من أمراء الأجناد وأشراف الناس يشاورهم، ولا يخلو برجل إلا أشار عليه بعثمان، حتى إذا كانت الليلة التي يستكمل بها الأجل -وهي ثلاثة أيام كان عمر حددها لهم، دعا عبد الرحمن أهل الشورى ودعا الناس إلى المسجد، ونادى علياً فقال له: عليك عهد الله وميثاقه لتعملن بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وسيرة الخليفتين من بعده؟ قال: أرجو أن أفعل وأعمل بمبلغ علمي وطاقتي، ونادى عثمان فقال له مثل ما قال لعلي قال عثمان: نعم، فرفع عبد الرحمنرأسه إلى سقف المسجد ويده في يد عثمان فقال: اللهم اسمع واشهد، اللهم إني قد جعلت ما في رقبتي من ذلك في رقبة عثمان فبايعه، فقال علي: ليس هذا أول يوم تظاهرتم فيه علينا، فصبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون، والله ما وليت عثمان إلا ليرد الأمر إليك، فقال عبد الرحمن: يا علي لا تجعل على نفسك سبيلاً، فإني قد نظرت وشاورت الناس فإذا هم لا يعدلون بعثمان، وازدحم الناس يبايعون عثمان وتلكأ علي، فقالعبد الرحمن: فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن أوفى بمن عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه أجراً عظيماً، فرجع علي يشق الناس حتى بايع وهو يقول: (خدعة وأيما خدعة)، ويقولالطبري: إن سبب قول علي خدعة: أن عمرو بن العاص كان قد لقي علياً في ليالي الشورى، فقال له: إن عبد الرحمن رجل مجتهد، وإنه متى أعطيته العزيمة كان أزهد له فيك، ولكن الجهد والطاقة فإنه أرغب له فيك، قال: ثم لقي عثمان فقال له: إن عبد الرحمنرجل مجتهد وليس والله يبايعك إلا بالعزيمة فأقبل، فلذلك قال علي لما سأله عبد الرحمن هل يعمل بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وسيرة الخليفتين من بعده، أرجو أن أفعل وأعمل بمبلغ علمي وطاقتي، آخذاً بنصيحة عمرو بن العاص وأجاب عثمان على نفس السؤال بقوله: نعم دون تردد آخذاً بنصيحة عمرو بن العاص، ونرى أن عمراً نصح علياً بغير ما نصح به عثمان،وقد أخذ كل منهما بنصيحته، وكان خدعة من عمرو رددها علي بعد مبايعة عثمان، وشعر بها بعد أن وقع في حبالتها، كان عهد عثمان عهد فتوحات ففي عهده فتحت أرمينية وأذربيجان وإفريقية وبدأ غزو الروم براً وبحراً، وفتحت جزيرة قبرص، وفي سنة 27 هـ أرسل حملة بحرية لغزو سواحل الأندلس، وهو أول من فكر في فتح القسطنطينية واقتحام أوروبا عن طريق إسبانيا للوصول إليها، وكان أمره بغزو سواحل إسبانيا لهذه الغاية، يرجع إليه الفضل في إزالة الخلاف في قراءة القرآن بجمعه صحفه التي كانت محفوظة عند حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب أم المؤمنين، زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونسخها في مصحف واحد بمعرفة زيد بن ثابت وآخرين من الصحابة الحافظين للقرآن، وأمر بإحراق ما سواه، اتهموه بتولية أصحابه وأقربائه مناصب الدولة، من ذلك توليته عبد الله بن عامر بن كريز ابن عمته على البصرة بدلاً من أبي موسى الأشعري، وتوليته الوليد بن عقبة أخاه لأمه على الكوفة بعد عزله سعد بن أبي وقاص، وعزلهعمرو بن العاص عن مصر وتولية عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح مكانه، وكان عبد الله أخاه من الرضاع، وقد أخذ عمرو بن العاص يؤلب الناس على عثمان، وعظم على أهل مصر عزله، وأخذ يحرضهم على ذلك محمد بن أبي بكر ومحمد بن أبي حذيفة، فاستنفروا نحوا من ستمائة رجل وتوجهوا إلى المدينة وسألوه أن يعزل ابن أبي سرح وتولية محمد بن أبي بكر فأجابهم إلى ذلك، فلما رجعوا إذا هم براكب فأخذوه وفتشوه فوجدوا معه كتاباً إلى ابن أبي سرح على لسان عثمان يأمره بقتل محمد بن أبي بكر وجماعته، فرجعوا إلى المدينة وداروا بالكتاب على الصحابة فلام الناس عثمان، ولما عرض الكتاب على عثمان أنكره وأقسم أن لا علم له به وثبت أنه مزور، وأن مروان بن الحكم كاتب عثمان وحامل ختمه، زوره على لسانه، فهاج المصريون وحاصروا عثمان في داره وطلبوا إليه أن يتخلى عن الخلافة فلما أبى دخلوا عليه وقتلوه ونهبوا داره وعدلوا إلى بيت المال فأخذوا ما فيه، وكان عثمان وهو محصور قد أرسل إلى معاوية بن أبي سفيان يستنجده فأرسل حبيب بن مسلمة الفهري على رأس جيش، وفي رواية أنه أمره أن يبطئ السير إلى المدينة وقبل أن يصل إليها بلغه مقتل عثمان فقفل راجعاً إلى دمشق.
وبمقتل عثمان انعطفت مسيرة التاريخ الإسلامي إلى عهد بدأت فيه الفتن ونشبت فيه الثورات، وانقضى عهد الطبقة الأولى في الإسلام وهي عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما وست سنوات من عهد عثمان رضي الله عنه، ففي هذا العهد كان المسلمون على التوحيد الصحيح المخلص مع الألفة واجتماع الكلمة على الكتاب والسنة، وليس هناك عمل قبيح ولا بدعة فاحشة ولا نزع يد من طاعة ولا حسد ولا غل ولا تأول، حتى الذي كان من قتل عثمان وما انتهك منه، قتل عثمان في شهر ذي الحجة في يوم الجمعة، بعد حصار دام شهرين، وكان عمره 82 عاماً.
4- علي بن أبي طالب:
هو علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف القرشي الهاشمي، أبو الحسن أمه فاطمة بنت أسد بن هاشم بن عبد مناف القرشية الهاشمية، أمير المؤمنين، رابع الخلفاء الراشدين، وأحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، وأول الفتيان إسلاماً، ابن عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصهره وأحد الشجعان الأبطال، ومن أكابر الخطباء والفصحاء والعلماء بالقضاء والفتيا، كان اللواء في يده في أكثر المشاهد، ولم يتخلف في مشهد من المشاهد إلا في غزوة تبوك ليرعى عياله، اختاره عمر بن الخطاب بعد طعنه بين الستة من أصحاب الشورى ليخلفه واحد منهم، وهم علي بن أبي طالب وطلحة بن عبيد الله والزبير بن العوام وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وعثمان بن عفان وسعد بن أبي وقاص بويع بالخلافة بعد مقتل عثمان بن عفان سنة 35هـ، فقام أكابر الصحابة يطلبون القبض على قتلة عثمان وقتلهم، وتوقى علي الفتنة، فتريث فغضبت عائشة أم المؤمنين، وقام معها جمع كبير في مقدمتهم طلحة بن عبيد الله والزبير بن العوام وقاتلوا علياً، فكانت وقعة الجمل سنة 36هـ، وظفر علي على مقاتليه بعد أن بلغ عدد القتلى في الفريقين عشرة آلاف، ثم كانت وقعة صفين سنة 37هـ وخلاصة خبرها أن علياً عزل معاوية بن أبي سفيان من ولاية الشام يوم ولي الخلافة، ولم يأخذ برأي من أشار عليه بالتريث، فعصاه معاوية فاقتتلا مائة وعشرة أيام، ولما رأى معاوية أن النصر اقترب من علي أشار عليه عمرو بن العاص برفع المصاحف وطلب التحكيم، فحكم علي أبا موسى الأشعري وحكم معاوية عمرو بن العاص، ويرويابن سعد في طبقاته والذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء أن عبد الله بن عباس قال لعلي: لا تحكم أبا موسى فإن معه رجلاً حذرا قارحاً -أي مجرباً للأمور- فاجعلني معه، فقال علي: يا ابن عباس ماذا أصنع؟ إنما أوتى من أصحابي، وقد ضعفت نيتهم وكلوا، فهذا الأشعث يقول: لا يكون في التحكيم مضريان حتى يكون أحدهما يمانيا، وأبو موسى يماني، قال ابن عباس: فعرفت أنه مضطهد وعذرته، ومثل ذلك قال له الأحنف بن قيسوطلب أن يكون ابن عباس مع أبي موسى ، فأبت اليمانية، وطلب ابن عباس أن يكون الأحنف مع أبي موسى فأبت اليمانية أيضاً، وقد اجتمع الحكمان بأذرح واتفقا سراً على خلع علي ومعاوية وعلى رد الأمر للمسلمين، يختارون من يشاءون، وأعلن أبو موسى ذلك وخالفه عمروفأقر معاوية وعزل علياً، فافترق المسلمون ثلاثة فرق: الأول بايع معاويةوهم أهل الشام، والثاني حافظ على بيعته لعلي، والثالث اعتزلهما ونقم على علي رضاءه بالتحكيم، فقد أنكر هذا الفريق أن يحكم علي الرجال في حقه بالخلافة، فهو صاحب هذا الحق، وليس له أن يتنازل عنه ويحكم الرجال فيه، فهو حق لله لا يحل فيه التحكيم، وقد جادلهم علي وذكرهم أنهم هم الذين أرغموه على قبول التحكيم حين سئموا القتال، وكانت وقعة النهروان بينه وبينهم سنة 38هـ وفيها قضي على كثير منهم وتفرق من بقي حياً يدعون لمذهبهم الذي عرفوا به وهو (الخوارج)، كما دعوا أيضاً بالحرورية نسبة إلى حروراء التي تجمعوا فيها وأعلنوا فيها خروجهم على علي، وكان منهم جماعة من كبار الصحابة، ويسمون أيضاة بالشراة لأنه شروا أنفسهم وابتاعوا آخرتهم بدنياهم، أقام علي بعد ذلك بالكوفة وجعلها دار الخلافة إلى أن قتله عبد الرحمن بن ملجم الخارجي في مؤامرة يوم 17 رمضان سنة 40هـ، واختلف في مكان قبره، وكان عمره يوم قتل 63سنة، روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأكثر، وروى عنه بنوه الحسن والحسين ومحمد ابن الحنفية ، وروى عنه الصحابة وكثير من التابعين، وكان عمر بن الخطاب يرجع إليه في المعضلات، وكان الصحابة إذا ثبت لهم الشيء عن علي لم يعدلوا به إلى غيره، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند رجوعه إلى المدينة من حجة الوداع سنة 10هـ توقف في غدير خم وقال لمن معه: من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه، اللهم وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه.
والله أعلم.
*
The menace should be completely destroyed and similar groups all over the Arab and Muslim world. No doubt about it. Daesh and similar terrorist groups in the region ("Sunni" as "Shia") along with the regimes, stupidity of people and outside meddling are the greatest dangers and enemies for our region.

Meanwhile 99% of all people who have no direct role in any of this are suffering greatly and so does the reputation of Islam and Muslims.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Saif al-Arab said:


> *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
> 
> فإن الخلفاء الأربعة الراشدين أبا بكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان وعلي بن أبي طالب معروفون مشهورون رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، وكلهم مبشرون بالجنة، وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاقتداء بسنتهم كما في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي وغيره بإسناد صحيح: فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي، تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ.
> والحديث عن سيرهم يطول فقد صنفت فيهم مصنفات كثيرة قديمة وحديثة، ولكن نذكر لك نبذة مختصرة جداً عنهم:
> 1- أبو بكر الصديق:
> هو عبد الله بن أبي قحافة عثمان بن كعب التيمي القرشي، وكنيته أبو بكر أمه أم الخير سلمى بنت صخر بن عامر التيمي، ولد سنة 51 ق.هـ (573م) أول من آمن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرجال، وأول الخلفاء الراشدين، سمى بالصديق لأنه صدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في خبر الإسراء، وقيل لأنه كان يصدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل خبر يأتيه من السماء، كان يدعى بالعتيق، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: يا أبا بكر أنت عتيق الله من النار، كان سيداً من سادات قريش وغنياً من كبار موسريهم، وكان ممن حرم الخمر على نفسه في الجاهلية، كانت له في عصر النبوة مواقف كبيرة، فشهد الحروب واحتمل الشدائد وبذل الأموال، وكان رفيق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هجرته إلى المدينة وإليه عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالناس حين اشتد به المرض، بويع بالخلافة يوم وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة 11 للهجرة، حارب المرتدين والممتنعين عن أداء الزكاة وأقام دعائم الإسلام، افتتحت في أيامه بعض بلاد الشام والعراق، توفي ليلة الثلاثاء لثمان خلون من جمادى الآخرة وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنة، وكانت مدة خلافته سنتين وثلاثة أشهر ونصفاً.
> 2- عمر بن الخطاب:
> هو عمر بن الخطاب بن نفيل بن عبد العزى العدوي القرشي، أبو حفص ولقبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفاروق، أمه حنتمة بنت هشام بن المغيرة المخزومية وهي أخت أبي جهل عمرو بن هشام، وهو ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين، وأول من لقب بأمير المؤمنين، كان في الجاهلية من أبطال قريش وأشرافهم، وكانت له السفارة فيهم، ينافر عنهم وينذر من أرادوا إنذاره، أسلم قبل الهجرة بخمس سنوات وشهد الوقائع مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأرسله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عدة سرايا، بويع بالخلافة يوم وفاة أبي بكر الصديق وبعهد منه، بعد استشارة الناس فيه فوافقوه، ولاه أبو بكر القضاء في عهده فكان أول قاضٍ في الإسلام، ولم يأته مدة ولايته القضاء متخاصمان، لأن طلاوة الإيمان وأخوة الإسلام كانت تمنع الناس من التخاصم، فإذا اختلفوا استفتوا ونزلوا عند إفتاء من يفتيهم من الصحابة، قطع العطاء عن المؤلفة قلوبهم بعد اعتزاز الإسلام وقوة شوكته، أخضع أراضي البلاد المفتوحة عنوة للخراج ولم يقسمها بين الغانمين، لكي يستكملوا فريضة الجهاد، وأعادها إلى أصحابها الذين كانوا عليها وجعل خراجها حقا للمسلمين.
> أول من بدأ التاريخ بسنة الهجرة النبوية، وأول من دون الدواوين في الإسلام، جعلها على الطريقة الفارسية، لإحصاء الأعطيات، وتوزيع المرتبات لأصحابها حسب سابقتهم في الإسلام، اتخذ بيت مال المسلمين، وكانت الدراهم على أيامه على نقش الكسروية، فزاد فيها (الحمد لله) وفي بعضها زاد (لا إله إلا الله)، وفي بعضها (محمد رسول الله)، رد النساء المسبيات في حرب الردة إلى عشائرهن، وقال: كرهت أن يصير السبي سبة على العرب، ضرب في شرب الخمر ثمانين جلدة، وكانت أربعين وحرم المتعة ونهى عن بيع أمهات الأولاد، اتخذ داراً للدقيق وجعل فيها الدقيق والتمر والسويق والزبيب وما يحتاج إليه، يعين به المنقطع، وكان يخرج إذا صلى الآخرة -أي العشاء- فيطوف بدرته على من في المسجد، فينظر إليهم ويعرف وجوههم ويسألهم هل أصابوا عشاء، وإلا خرج فعشاهم، كان له عيون يتقصى بها أحوال الجيش وأحوال عماله في الأمصار، وكان إذا أتاه وفد من مصر من الأمصار سألهم عن حالهم وأسعارهم وعمن يعرف من أهل البلاد وعن أميرهم، وهل يدخل عليه الضعيف وهل يعود المريض، فإن قالوا نعم، حمد الله، وإن قالوا: لا، كتب إليه: أقبل، كان إذا بعث عاملاً يشترط عليه أربعاً: ألا يركب البراذين، ولا يلبس الرقيق، ولا يأكل النقي، ولا يتخذ بواباً.
> ومر يوماً ببناء يبنى بحجارة وجص، فقال: لمن هذا؟ فذكروا عاملاً له على البحرين، فقال: أبت الدراهم إلا أن تخرج أعناقها، وشاطره ماله، في أيامه تم فتح الشام والعراق وافتتحت القدس والمدائن ومصر والجزيرة وخراسان وكرمان وسجستان وقبرص.
> وانتصب في مدة خلافته اثنا عشر ألف منبر في الإسلام، أنشأ سبلا بين مكة والمدينة ووفر بذلك على السالكين حمل الماء، قالت له أم حكيم بنت الحارث اتق الله يا عمر، فقام إليها أحد الحاضرين يريد لطمها، فمنعه عمر وقال له: دعها تقول، فوالله لا خير فيهم إن لم يقولوها، ولا خير فينا إن لم نسمعها، كان عمر يقول: لو مات جمل ضياعا على شط الفرات لخشيت أن يسألني الله عنه، وكان يقول: أحب الناس إلي من أهدى إلي عيوبي، أجلى يهود خيبر إلى الشام ونصارى نجران إلى الكوفة وقال: لا يجتمع دينان في جزيرة العرب، اغتاله أبو لؤلؤة فيروز الفارسي غلام المغيرة بن شعبة في صبيحة يوم الأربعاء 25 ذو الحجة وهو يؤم الناس في صلاة الفجر، فمات ودفن إلى جانب أبي بكر في الروضة الشريفة التي دفن فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كانت مدة خلافته عشر سنين وستة أشهر، قال عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله جعل الحق على لسان عمر، وقال أبو بكر إنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ما طلعت الشمس على رجل خير من عمر. ، توفي عن ثلاث وستين من العمر.
> 3- عثمان بن عفان:
> هو عثمان بن عفان بن أبي العاص بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف بن قصي، الأموي القرشي، أبو عبد الله وأبو عمرو، أمه أروى بنت كريز بن حبيب بن عبد شمس، من كبار رجال الإسلام الذين اعتز بهم عند ظهوره، ولد بمكة وأسلم بعد البعثة بقليل، كان غنياً، شريفاً في الجاهلية، ومن أعظم أعماله تجهيزه جيش العسرة في السنة التاسعة للهجرة، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غزا فيه (تبوك)، هو أحد العشر المبشرين بالجنة، تولى الخلافة بعد اغتيال عمر بن الخطاب فهو ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين، وفي اختياره للخلافة قصة تعرف بقصة الشورى نعرضها باختصار كما رواها الطبري وابن الأثير، وهي أنه لما طعن عمر بن الخطاب دعا ستة أشخاص من الصحابة، وهم علي بن أبي طالب وعثمان بن عفان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وسعد بن أبي وقاص والزبير بن العوام وطلحة بن عبيد الله ليختاروا من بينهم خليفة، وعلم العباس بالأمر فقال لابن أخيه علي لا تدخل معهم، فقال: إني أكره الخلاف، قال: إذن ترى ما تكره، وذهب المدعوون إلى لقاء عمر إلا طلحة بن عبيد الله فقد كان في سفر، فلما اجتمعوا عند عمر قال لهم: تشاوروا فيما بينكم واختاروا للخلافة واحداً منكم، ودعا المقداد بن الأسود وقال له: إذا وضعتموني في حفرتي فاجمع هؤلاء الرهط في بيت حتى يختاروا رجلاً منهم، وأحضر معهم عبد الله بن عمر ليكون مشاوراً وليس له شيء من الأمر، وقم على رؤوسهم، فإن اجتمع خمسة ورضوا واحدا منهم وأبى السادس اختياره فاضرب رأسه بالسيف، وان اتفق أربعة فرضوا رجلاً وأبى اثنان فاضرب رأسيهما بالسيف، فإن رضي ثلاثة رجلا منهم وثلاثة رجلا منهم فحكموا عبد الله بن عمر فأي الفريقين حكم له فليختاروه ، فإن لم يرضوا بحكم عبد الله بن عمر فليكونوا مع الذين فيهم عبد الرحمن بن عوف، فخرجوا من عند عمر، وتلقىالعباس علياً فقال له علي: عدلت عنا -أي خرجت منا الخلافة- فقال العباس وما علمك؟ قال: قرن بي عثمان، وقال عمر: كونوا مع الأكثر، فإن رضي رجلان رجلا، ورجلان رجلا فكونوا مع الذين فيهم عبد الرحمن بن عوف، فسعد بن أبي وقاص لا يخالف ابن عمه عبد الرحمن ، وعبد الرحمن صهر عثمان لا يختلفون، فيوليها عبد الرحمن عثمان، أو يوليهاعثمان عبد الرحمن، فلو كان الآخران معي لم ينفعاني ما دام الرجحان للثلاثة الذين فيهمعبد الرحمن، فقال له عمه العباس: لم أرفعك في شيء إلا رجعت إلي مستأخراً بما أكره، أشرت عليك عند وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تسأله في من هذا الأمر فأبيت، وأشرت عليك بعد وفاته أن تعاجل الأمر فأبيت، وأشرت عليك حين سماك عمر في الشورى ألا تدخل معهم فأبيت، احفظ عني واحدة، كلما عرض عليك القوم فقل: لا، إلا أن يولوك، واحذر هؤلاء الرهط، فإنهم لا يبرحون يدفعوننا عن هذا الأمر حتى يقوم لنا به غيرنا، فلما مات عمر وأخرجت جنازته تصدى علي وعثمان أيهما يصلي عليه، فقال عبد الرحمن بن عوف لهما: كلاكما يحب الإمرة، لستما من هذا في شيء، فليصل عليه صهيب، فقد استخلفه عمر بعد طعنه ليصلي بالناس حتى يجتمعوا على إمام، فصلى عليه صهيب،فلما دفن عمر جمع المقداد أهل الشورى في بيت المسور بن مخرمة وكانوا خمسة ومعهم عبد الله بن عمر وطلحة بن عبيد الله غائب، فتنافس القوم في الأمر وكثر بينهم الكلام، فقال عبد الرحمن بن عوف أيكم يخرج نفسه منها على أن يوليها أفضلكم؟ فلم يجبه أحد، فقال: أنا أخلع نفسي منه، فقال عثمان أنا أول من رضي وقال القوم قد رضينا، فقال أعطوني مواثيقكم على أن ترضوا من أختار لكم، وعلي ميثاق الله ألا أخص ذا رحم لرحمه، ولا آلو المسلمين، فأخذ منهم ميثاقاً وأعطاهم مثله، وخلا بعلي بن أبي طالبوقال له: أرأيت لو صرف هذا الأمر عنك فلم تحضر فمن كنت ترى من هؤلاء الرهط أحق به؟ قال: عثمان، وخلا بعثمان وسأله ما سأل علياً، فقال: علي، ثم خلا بكل من الزبير وسعد بن أبي وقاص فكلمهما بمثل ما كلم به علياً وعثمان، فقالا: عثمان ودار عبد الرحمن لياليه يلقى أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن وافى المدينة من أمراء الأجناد وأشراف الناس يشاورهم، ولا يخلو برجل إلا أشار عليه بعثمان، حتى إذا كانت الليلة التي يستكمل بها الأجل -وهي ثلاثة أيام كان عمر حددها لهم، دعا عبد الرحمن أهل الشورى ودعا الناس إلى المسجد، ونادى علياً فقال له: عليك عهد الله وميثاقه لتعملن بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وسيرة الخليفتين من بعده؟ قال: أرجو أن أفعل وأعمل بمبلغ علمي وطاقتي، ونادى عثمان فقال له مثل ما قال لعلي قال عثمان: نعم، فرفع عبد الرحمنرأسه إلى سقف المسجد ويده في يد عثمان فقال: اللهم اسمع واشهد، اللهم إني قد جعلت ما في رقبتي من ذلك في رقبة عثمان فبايعه، فقال علي: ليس هذا أول يوم تظاهرتم فيه علينا، فصبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون، والله ما وليت عثمان إلا ليرد الأمر إليك، فقال عبد الرحمن: يا علي لا تجعل على نفسك سبيلاً، فإني قد نظرت وشاورت الناس فإذا هم لا يعدلون بعثمان، وازدحم الناس يبايعون عثمان وتلكأ علي، فقالعبد الرحمن: فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن أوفى بمن عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه أجراً عظيماً، فرجع علي يشق الناس حتى بايع وهو يقول: (خدعة وأيما خدعة)، ويقولالطبري: إن سبب قول علي خدعة: أن عمرو بن العاص كان قد لقي علياً في ليالي الشورى، فقال له: إن عبد الرحمن رجل مجتهد، وإنه متى أعطيته العزيمة كان أزهد له فيك، ولكن الجهد والطاقة فإنه أرغب له فيك، قال: ثم لقي عثمان فقال له: إن عبد الرحمنرجل مجتهد وليس والله يبايعك إلا بالعزيمة فأقبل، فلذلك قال علي لما سأله عبد الرحمن هل يعمل بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وسيرة الخليفتين من بعده، أرجو أن أفعل وأعمل بمبلغ علمي وطاقتي، آخذاً بنصيحة عمرو بن العاص وأجاب عثمان على نفس السؤال بقوله: نعم دون تردد آخذاً بنصيحة عمرو بن العاص، ونرى أن عمراً نصح علياً بغير ما نصح به عثمان،وقد أخذ كل منهما بنصيحته، وكان خدعة من عمرو رددها علي بعد مبايعة عثمان، وشعر بها بعد أن وقع في حبالتها، كان عهد عثمان عهد فتوحات ففي عهده فتحت أرمينية وأذربيجان وإفريقية وبدأ غزو الروم براً وبحراً، وفتحت جزيرة قبرص، وفي سنة 27 هـ أرسل حملة بحرية لغزو سواحل الأندلس، وهو أول من فكر في فتح القسطنطينية واقتحام أوروبا عن طريق إسبانيا للوصول إليها، وكان أمره بغزو سواحل إسبانيا لهذه الغاية، يرجع إليه الفضل في إزالة الخلاف في قراءة القرآن بجمعه صحفه التي كانت محفوظة عند حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب أم المؤمنين، زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونسخها في مصحف واحد بمعرفة زيد بن ثابت وآخرين من الصحابة الحافظين للقرآن، وأمر بإحراق ما سواه، اتهموه بتولية أصحابه وأقربائه مناصب الدولة، من ذلك توليته عبد الله بن عامر بن كريز ابن عمته على البصرة بدلاً من أبي موسى الأشعري، وتوليته الوليد بن عقبة أخاه لأمه على الكوفة بعد عزله سعد بن أبي وقاص، وعزلهعمرو بن العاص عن مصر وتولية عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح مكانه، وكان عبد الله أخاه من الرضاع، وقد أخذ عمرو بن العاص يؤلب الناس على عثمان، وعظم على أهل مصر عزله، وأخذ يحرضهم على ذلك محمد بن أبي بكر ومحمد بن أبي حذيفة، فاستنفروا نحوا من ستمائة رجل وتوجهوا إلى المدينة وسألوه أن يعزل ابن أبي سرح وتولية محمد بن أبي بكر فأجابهم إلى ذلك، فلما رجعوا إذا هم براكب فأخذوه وفتشوه فوجدوا معه كتاباً إلى ابن أبي سرح على لسان عثمان يأمره بقتل محمد بن أبي بكر وجماعته، فرجعوا إلى المدينة وداروا بالكتاب على الصحابة فلام الناس عثمان، ولما عرض الكتاب على عثمان أنكره وأقسم أن لا علم له به وثبت أنه مزور، وأن مروان بن الحكم كاتب عثمان وحامل ختمه، زوره على لسانه، فهاج المصريون وحاصروا عثمان في داره وطلبوا إليه أن يتخلى عن الخلافة فلما أبى دخلوا عليه وقتلوه ونهبوا داره وعدلوا إلى بيت المال فأخذوا ما فيه، وكان عثمان وهو محصور قد أرسل إلى معاوية بن أبي سفيان يستنجده فأرسل حبيب بن مسلمة الفهري على رأس جيش، وفي رواية أنه أمره أن يبطئ السير إلى المدينة وقبل أن يصل إليها بلغه مقتل عثمان فقفل راجعاً إلى دمشق.
> وبمقتل عثمان انعطفت مسيرة التاريخ الإسلامي إلى عهد بدأت فيه الفتن ونشبت فيه الثورات، وانقضى عهد الطبقة الأولى في الإسلام وهي عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما وست سنوات من عهد عثمان رضي الله عنه، ففي هذا العهد كان المسلمون على التوحيد الصحيح المخلص مع الألفة واجتماع الكلمة على الكتاب والسنة، وليس هناك عمل قبيح ولا بدعة فاحشة ولا نزع يد من طاعة ولا حسد ولا غل ولا تأول، حتى الذي كان من قتل عثمان وما انتهك منه، قتل عثمان في شهر ذي الحجة في يوم الجمعة، بعد حصار دام شهرين، وكان عمره 82 عاماً.
> 4- علي بن أبي طالب:
> هو علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف القرشي الهاشمي، أبو الحسن أمه فاطمة بنت أسد بن هاشم بن عبد مناف القرشية الهاشمية، أمير المؤمنين، رابع الخلفاء الراشدين، وأحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، وأول الفتيان إسلاماً، ابن عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصهره وأحد الشجعان الأبطال، ومن أكابر الخطباء والفصحاء والعلماء بالقضاء والفتيا، كان اللواء في يده في أكثر المشاهد، ولم يتخلف في مشهد من المشاهد إلا في غزوة تبوك ليرعى عياله، اختاره عمر بن الخطاب بعد طعنه بين الستة من أصحاب الشورى ليخلفه واحد منهم، وهم علي بن أبي طالب وطلحة بن عبيد الله والزبير بن العوام وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وعثمان بن عفان وسعد بن أبي وقاص بويع بالخلافة بعد مقتل عثمان بن عفان سنة 35هـ، فقام أكابر الصحابة يطلبون القبض على قتلة عثمان وقتلهم، وتوقى علي الفتنة، فتريث فغضبت عائشة أم المؤمنين، وقام معها جمع كبير في مقدمتهم طلحة بن عبيد الله والزبير بن العوام وقاتلوا علياً، فكانت وقعة الجمل سنة 36هـ، وظفر علي على مقاتليه بعد أن بلغ عدد القتلى في الفريقين عشرة آلاف، ثم كانت وقعة صفين سنة 37هـ وخلاصة خبرها أن علياً عزل معاوية بن أبي سفيان من ولاية الشام يوم ولي الخلافة، ولم يأخذ برأي من أشار عليه بالتريث، فعصاه معاوية فاقتتلا مائة وعشرة أيام، ولما رأى معاوية أن النصر اقترب من علي أشار عليه عمرو بن العاص برفع المصاحف وطلب التحكيم، فحكم علي أبا موسى الأشعري وحكم معاوية عمرو بن العاص، ويرويابن سعد في طبقاته والذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء أن عبد الله بن عباس قال لعلي: لا تحكم أبا موسى فإن معه رجلاً حذرا قارحاً -أي مجرباً للأمور- فاجعلني معه، فقال علي: يا ابن عباس ماذا أصنع؟ إنما أوتى من أصحابي، وقد ضعفت نيتهم وكلوا، فهذا الأشعث يقول: لا يكون في التحكيم مضريان حتى يكون أحدهما يمانيا، وأبو موسى يماني، قال ابن عباس: فعرفت أنه مضطهد وعذرته، ومثل ذلك قال له الأحنف بن قيسوطلب أن يكون ابن عباس مع أبي موسى ، فأبت اليمانية، وطلب ابن عباس أن يكون الأحنف مع أبي موسى فأبت اليمانية أيضاً، وقد اجتمع الحكمان بأذرح واتفقا سراً على خلع علي ومعاوية وعلى رد الأمر للمسلمين، يختارون من يشاءون، وأعلن أبو موسى ذلك وخالفه عمروفأقر معاوية وعزل علياً، فافترق المسلمون ثلاثة فرق: الأول بايع معاويةوهم أهل الشام، والثاني حافظ على بيعته لعلي، والثالث اعتزلهما ونقم على علي رضاءه بالتحكيم، فقد أنكر هذا الفريق أن يحكم علي الرجال في حقه بالخلافة، فهو صاحب هذا الحق، وليس له أن يتنازل عنه ويحكم الرجال فيه، فهو حق لله لا يحل فيه التحكيم، وقد جادلهم علي وذكرهم أنهم هم الذين أرغموه على قبول التحكيم حين سئموا القتال، وكانت وقعة النهروان بينه وبينهم سنة 38هـ وفيها قضي على كثير منهم وتفرق من بقي حياً يدعون لمذهبهم الذي عرفوا به وهو (الخوارج)، كما دعوا أيضاً بالحرورية نسبة إلى حروراء التي تجمعوا فيها وأعلنوا فيها خروجهم على علي، وكان منهم جماعة من كبار الصحابة، ويسمون أيضاة بالشراة لأنه شروا أنفسهم وابتاعوا آخرتهم بدنياهم، أقام علي بعد ذلك بالكوفة وجعلها دار الخلافة إلى أن قتله عبد الرحمن بن ملجم الخارجي في مؤامرة يوم 17 رمضان سنة 40هـ، واختلف في مكان قبره، وكان عمره يوم قتل 63سنة، روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأكثر، وروى عنه بنوه الحسن والحسين ومحمد ابن الحنفية ، وروى عنه الصحابة وكثير من التابعين، وكان عمر بن الخطاب يرجع إليه في المعضلات، وكان الصحابة إذا ثبت لهم الشيء عن علي لم يعدلوا به إلى غيره، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند رجوعه إلى المدينة من حجة الوداع سنة 10هـ توقف في غدير خم وقال لمن معه: من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه، اللهم وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه.
> والله أعلم.
> *
> The menace should be completely destroyed and similar groups all over the Arab and Muslim world. No doubt about it.


don't waste your time he doesn't speak Arabic and if he does the repeating caste will keep repeating


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KTOOOOM said:


> don't waste your time he doesn't speak Arabic and if he does the repeating caste will keep repeating



Malik is an Iraqi Shia Arab from Nasiriyah if I recall. He speaks Arabic as I have written with him in Arabic. He is a good user normally he has just been brainwashed by Wilayat al-Faqih propaganda from Iran on certain fronts. He is a brother in humanity, faith and race and I do not like Arab-Arab fighting. We have enough of this already. Almost all Arab users on PDF have great ties and we should continue that.

He seems misguided about Sunni Islam and he is a Shia so he has his believes and that is fine with me. Also if he dislikes certain regimes but then he should be fair and criticize the Iranian regime too and other ones. But this is politics.

Also he told me that he lived in KSA (Rafha) in the 1990's and he has praised the people and country outside of the rulers.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI is a good user too.

Lastly Sunni vs Shia nonsense has no interest for me. I am an ordinary Muslim that wants Muslims and non-Muslims to live in peace like throughout much of Islamic history. I was just telling him that Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) has always been respected by the Muslims of Arabia, Arab world and Muslim world and it is not something that Ahmad ibn Hanbal (ra) started but it is his choice to believe what he wants to believe after all there is freedom of speech on the internet.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Saif al-Arab said:


> Malik is an Iraqi Shia Arab from Nasiriyah if I recall. He speaks Arabic as I have written with him in Arabic. He is a good user normally he has just been brainwashed by Wilayat al-Faqih propaganda from Iran on certain fronts. He is a brother in humanity, faith and race and I do not like Arab-Arab fighting. We have enough of this already. Almost all Arab users on PDF have great ties and we should continue that.
> 
> He seems misguided about Sunni Islam and he is a Shia so he has his believes and that is fine with me. Also if he dislikes certain regimes but then he should be fair and criticize the Iranian regime too and other ones. But this is politics.
> 
> Also he told me that he lived in KSA (Rafha) in the 1990's and he has praised the people and country outside of the rulers.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI is a good user too.
> 
> Lastly Sunni vs Shia nonsense has no interest for me. I am a Muslim. I was just telling him that Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) has always been respected by the Muslims of Arabia, Arab world and Muslim world and it is not something that Ahmed ibn Hanbal (ra) started but it is his choice to believe what he wants to believe after all there is freedom of speech on the internet.


no sane person will believe what he believe i mean he say some really really stupid things with no prove almost all what he say never been written in history let alone the repeating of the same posts over and over


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KTOOOOM said:


> no sane person will believe what he believe i mean he say some really really stupid things with no prove almost all what he say never been written in history let alone the repeating of the same posts over and over



I don't know what he is saying on other occasions. Also if he says something that you, I or others disagree with we can argue and prove him wrong. That's it. No need for any hatred here. He is a fellow human, Muslim and Arab.

He might write bullshit (granted I have seen this before too) but then just counter it or ignore it. Historical facts are historical facts. Him posting something else here that has nothing to do with ground realities won't change anything.

If he wants to hate every non-Shia then that's his problem. I don't hate any Muslim group. Or Christians. Or Jews. Or Buddhists etc. It is his fault that he has such a poisonous mentality that he hates all 1.3 billion Sunnis or all person x or y because some people that belong to those groups have done bad things in Iraq. Shias in Iraq are not innocent either. Nobody in wars/conflicts is that.

I have many Shia Arab and non-Shia Arab friends from KSA and elsewhere and most Shia's are definitely our brothers and sisters and good Muslims and people. Same with most Sunnis and most every other people.

This nonsense only happens on the internet in reality must people get along and do not care about sect at all. Youth in KSA do not care outside of a minority.

Atheism is growing because people get frustrated with brother killing brother for such silly reason can you imagine!

Anyway I have to depart for now.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Malik is an Iraqi Shia Arab from Nasiriyah if I recall. He speaks Arabic as I have written with him in Arabic. He is a good user normally he has just been brainwashed by Wilayat al-Faqih propaganda from Iran on certain fronts. He is a brother in humanity, faith and race and I do not like Arab-Arab fighting. We have enough of this already. Almost all Arab users on PDF have great ties and we should continue that.
> 
> He seems misguided about Sunni Islam and he is a Shia so he has his believes and that is fine with me. Also if he dislikes certain regimes but then he should be fair and criticize the Iranian regime too and other ones. But this is politics.
> 
> Also he told me that he lived in KSA (Rafha) in the 1990's and he has praised the people and country outside of the rulers.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI is a good user too.
> 
> Lastly Sunni vs Shia nonsense has no interest for me. I am an ordinary Muslim that wants Muslims and non-Muslims to live in peace like throughout much of Islamic history. I was just telling him that Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) has always been respected by the Muslims of Arabia, Arab world and Muslim world and it is not something that Ahmad ibn Hanbal (ra) started but it is his choice to believe what he wants to believe after all there is freedom of speech on the internet.


There is no problem between Sunnis and shiite.

I just commented on the thought of the four Khulafa'a.

أنا عربي طائي واعرف بالعربية اكثر منك يا كتوم وانا من مدينة امير المومنين مدينة النجف الاشرف بكل فخر.

بعدين تعليقتي كانت على مسالة الخلفاء الاربعة فقلت ان اهل السنة لم يعترفوا به خليفة رابعا راشدا الا في زمن الامم احمد بن حنبل هذه حقيقة وهي ان اهل السنة بقوا اكثر من قرنين لا يعترفون به خليفة رابعا بل ان بعضهم استنكروا .من الامام احمد الحاقه بالخلفاء ( .الراشدين(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> There is no problem between Sunnis and shiite.
> 
> I just commented on the thought of the four Khulafa'a.
> 
> أنا عربي طائي واعرف بالعربية اكثر منك يا كتوم وانا من مدينة امير المومنين مدينة النجف الاشرف بكل فخر.
> 
> بعدين تعليقتي كانت على مسالة الخلفاء الاربعة فقلت ان اهل السنة لم يعترفوا به خليفة رابعا راشدا الا في زمن الامم احمد بن حنبل هذه حقيقة وهي ان اهل السنة بقوا اكثر من قرنين لا يعترفون به خليفة رابعا بل ان بعضهم استنكروا .من الامام احمد الحاقه بالخلفاء ( .الراشدين(


 اولا لغتك العربيه رديئه وسيئه جدا ولا تقارن لغتي بلغتك انا عربي قح من قحطان اول من تكلم العربيه وفتقت على لساننا. النجف عندنا مثل اي مدينه اخرى نحن المسلمون نقدس ثلاث الكعبه والمسجد النبوي والقدس اما النجف او الكوفه او قم فلم تقدس في القران ولا سنة نبيه وانا من مدينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنبع الاسلام ومحشر الناس يوم القيامه


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> اولا لغتك العربيه رديئه وسيئه جدا ولا تقارن لغتي بلغتك انا عربي قح من قحطان اول من تكلم العربيه وفتقت على لساننا. النجف عندنا مثل اي مدينه اخرى نحن المسلمون نقدس ثلاث الكعبه والمسجد النبوي والقدس اما النجف او الكوفه او قم فلم تقدس في القران ولا سنة نبيه وانا من مدينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنبع الاسلام ومحشر الناس يوم القيامه



بسمه تعالى *ومن أهل المدينة مردوا على النفاق لا تعلمهم نحن نعلمهم **الآية 

كونك من اهل المدينة لا يعني لي شيء اكثر من انك من المنافقين

نحن طيء يا جاهل اعرف من طيء قبل ان تتكلم.*


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course not as only non-Muslims with an agenda do that. Besides they were crushed and were irrelevant in the larger history of the region.
> 
> Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab al-Tamimi did no crimes whatsoever. He merely voiced his opposition against the ills that had developed in the Najd region of Arabia where people went astray from Islam. He was not a military man.
> 
> He was a reformer of the time which even Western historians agree with. Nothing more.
> 
> Ibn Saud was a military figure and had/has nothing to do with Islam let alone Sunni Islam. His conquests were solely about gaining power. Nothing to do with Islam at all.
> 
> Nonsense. Most were local Shia Arabs.
> 
> Socialism did not exist back then. Not sure what you are talking about here Salman?. No, the Abbasid Caliphate was ruled by Arab Caliphs, Islam was the religion, Arabic the official language and Arab culture etc was dominant. Only at the end did Arabized Turks/Mamluks play a role and that was mostly in the military sector as the Arab elites back then were more busy with the pleasures of life (architecture, poetry, being patron of the arts, science) than fighting. At least compared to earlier times. Hence the many splendid places and historical buildings built from Toledo in Spain to Aden in Yemen.
> 
> That's why they started importing slaves (Mamluks) to begin with because they did not bother to fight after creating the biggest empires in history (until the very short-lived Mongol empire and later the British, Spanish and Russian colonial empires a few centuries ago).
> 
> Robbery was popular all over the ME back then and is to this day in places like Afghanistan, Central Asia etc. Pillaging was done by almost all conquerors back then when conquering new territory or when encountering rich caravans. Caravans back the were what money transports are today. Highly valuable targets for people interested in enriching themselves.
> 
> The Banu Hilal were busy ruling North Africa at those times. In that time period they controlled/influenced an area stretching from Al-Andalus in the West to the Gulf of Oman in the East.


Abdulwahab was no reformist other wise isis are reformist he was the main source of terrorism.

Ibn saud used islam to kill his enemies if you know the history of your own country 

The Abbasid caliphs were weak and didnt have any power you mentioned the mamluks but you forgot the Seljuks and buyids with barameka 

The Abbasid were islamized version of the Sassanid both used black as thier main color and the Abbasids build their capita next to ctesiphon majority of the army commanders and officials were iranians the Abbasids armies who killed on million ummyyads were persians and turks and afghans from khurasan with few arab tribes from khurasan and kufa



KTOOOOM said:


> اولا لغتك العربيه رديئه وسيئه جدا ولا تقارن لغتي بلغتك انا عربي قح من قحطان اول من تكلم العربيه وفتقت على لساننا. النجف عندنا مثل اي مدينه اخرى نحن المسلمون نقدس ثلاث الكعبه والمسجد النبوي والقدس اما النجف او الكوفه او قم فلم تقدس في القران ولا سنة نبيه وانا من مدينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنبع الاسلام ومحشر الناس يوم القيامه


لا تتبجح بالانساب لانها ليست ميزان التقوى يا قحطاني 

مدينة النجف الأشرف هي أكبر مدرسة عربية و خرج منها الكثير من الشعراء منهم اشعر الشعراء المتن بي و هي عاصمة الحيرة سابقاً موطن الشعراء و منها أيضاً احمد الصافي النجفي

انت لا تستطيع ان تتحدى أهل العراق و اليمن بالفصاحة لأنهم أفصح العرب

بعدين يا قحطاني ترة الرسول افصح العرب و ابلغ العرب و قريش افصح العرب و ابلغها هم من مضر ولد عدنان من ذرية إسماعيل عليه السلام

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> بسمه تعالى *ومن أهل المدينة مردوا على النفاق لا تعلمهم نحن نعلمهم **الآية
> 
> كونك من اهل المدينة لا يعني لي شيء اكثر من انك من المنافقين
> 
> نحن طيء يا جاهل اعرف من طيء قبل ان تتكلم.*


اولا انا قلت لك انا من قحطان هل تعلم من قحطان 
عرب عاربة هم من أبناء قحطان، عاصروا العرب البائدة، وجدوا قبل إسماعيل عليه السلام وتعلم إسماعيل اللغة العربية منهم ليصبح وينتشر منه العرب المستعربة. ويـروى عن ابن عباس ( رضي الله عنهما) أنه قال : «العرب العاربة قحطان».
قول حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه: فنحن بنو قحطان والملك والعلا ومنا نبي الله هود الأخايرو ذكر الله عدداً من الأنبياء كانوا من العرب، وأرسلوا إلى العرب، ومنهم صالح نبي ثمود وكانوا عرباً من العاربة الذين يسكنون الأحقاف، وهي جبال الرمل، وكانت باليمن، ومنهم نبي الله إسماعيل الذي انحدر من نسل ولديه نابت و قيذار عرب الحجاز ومنهم هود، ومنهم شعيب عليهما السلام
فطيء هي فخذ من فخوذنا وترجع الى قحطان ومعروف الكثير في ذللك الوقت من ينسب نفسه الى غير نسبه و لغتك لا تدل على انك عربي 
اما المنافقين علمهم عند الله وعادة المنافق يتهم الاخرين بانهم منافقين

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

Ben de sizin topunuzu........


----------



## KTOOOOM

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Abdulwahab was no reformist other wise isis are reformist he was the main source of terrorism.
> 
> Ibn saud used islam to kill his enemies if you know the history of your own country
> 
> The Abbasid caliphs were weak and didnt have any power you mentioned the mamluks but you forgot the Seljuks and buyids with barameka
> 
> The Abbasid were islamized version of the Sassanid both used black as thier main color and the Abbasids build their capita next to ctesiphon majority of the army commanders and officials were iranians the Abbasids armies who killed on million ummyyads were persians and turks and afghans from khurasan with few arab tribes from khurasan and kufa
> 
> 
> لا تتبجح بالانساب لانها ليست ميزان التقوى يا قحطاني
> 
> مدينة النجف الأشرف هي أكبر مدرسة عربية و خرج منها الكثير من الشعراء منهم اشعر الشعراء المتن بي و هي عاصمة الحيرة سابقاً موطن الشعراء و منها أيضاً احمد الصافي النجفي
> 
> انت لا تستطيع ان تتحدى أهل العراق و اليمن بالفصاحة لأنهم أفصح العرب
> 
> بعدين يا قحطاني ترة الرسول افصح العرب و ابلغ العرب و قريش افصح العرب و ابلغها هم من مضر ولد عدنان من ذرية إسماعيل عليه السلام


قال تعالى: إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ الله أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ الله عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ
بالنسبه للمدينه مثل ما قلت لك مثل اي مدينه اخرى عند المسلمون الموحدون لله 
لم يقدسها الله في القران ولا نبيه ولا عموم المسلمين
اما بالنسبه للشعر فالشعر يقاس بمعلقاته
أعشى قيس - النابغة الذبياني-- امرؤ القيس -- الحارث بن حلزة اليشكري--- زهير بن أبي سلمى -- طرفة بن العبد -- عبيد بن الأبرص --عمرو بن كلثوم --عنترة بن شداد -- لبيد بن ربيعة
عصب الشعر وفائضه ومعروف من اين والى اين هم الشعراء لا غبار عليهم 
وبالنسبه الفصاحه من جهلك ان تقول ان قحطان ليست افصح من اليمن لان اهل اليمن والجزيره العربيه هم من قحطان
وقحطان هم العرب العاربه هم من فتق اللغه العربيه واسسها وعلمها للعرب المستعربه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> اولا انا قلت لك انا من قحطان هل تعلم من قحطان
> عرب عاربة هم من أبناء قحطان، عاصروا العرب البائدة، وجدوا قبل إسماعيل عليه السلام وتعلم إسماعيل اللغة العربية منهم ليصبح وينتشر منه العرب المستعربة. ويـروى عن ابن عباس ( رضي الله عنهما) أنه قال : «العرب العاربة قحطان».
> قول حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه: فنحن بنو قحطان والملك والعلا ومنا نبي الله هود الأخايرو ذكر الله عدداً من الأنبياء كانوا من العرب، وأرسلوا إلى العرب، ومنهم صالح نبي ثمود وكانوا عرباً من العاربة الذين يسكنون الأحقاف، وهي جبال الرمل، وكانت باليمن، ومنهم نبي الله إسماعيل الذي انحدر من نسل ولديه نابت و قيذار عرب الحجاز ومنهم هود، ومنهم شعيب عليهما السلام
> فطيء هي فخذ من فخوذنا وترجع الى قحطان ومعروف الكثير في ذللك الوقت من ينسب نفسه الى غير نسبه و لغتك لا تدل على انك عربي
> اما المنافقين علمهم عند الله وعادة المنافق يتهم الاخرين بانهم منافقين


طيئ فخذ منكم من انتم اولا 

يا جاهل اكثر العرب اليوم في العراق وسوريا طيء على العموم روح افرح بعربيتك بعيدا هذا ان كنت عربيا حقا

فنحن طيء نصرنا محمد وال محمد ونحن على العهد من نصرهم باقون.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

KTOOOOM said:


> اولا انا قلت لك انا من قحطان هل تعلم من قحطان
> عرب عاربة هم من أبناء قحطان، عاصروا العرب البائدة، وجدوا قبل إسماعيل عليه السلام وتعلم إسماعيل اللغة العربية منهم ليصبح وينتشر منه العرب المستعربة. ويـروى عن ابن عباس ( رضي الله عنهما) أنه قال : «العرب العاربة قحطان».
> قول حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه: فنحن بنو قحطان والملك والعلا ومنا نبي الله هود الأخايرو ذكر الله عدداً من الأنبياء كانوا من العرب، وأرسلوا إلى العرب، ومنهم صالح نبي ثمود وكانوا عرباً من العاربة الذين يسكنون الأحقاف، وهي جبال الرمل، وكانت باليمن، ومنهم نبي الله إسماعيل الذي انحدر من نسل ولديه نابت و قيذار عرب الحجاز ومنهم هود، ومنهم شعيب عليهما السلام
> فطيء هي فخذ من فخوذنا وترجع الى قحطان ومعروف الكثير في ذللك الوقت من ينسب نفسه الى غير نسبه و لغتك لا تدل على انك عربي
> اما المنافقين علمهم عند الله وعادة المنافق يتهم الاخرين بانهم منافقين


الرسول و الإمام مدحوا قبيلة الازد القحطانية و الاوس و الخزرج أنصار الرسول كانوا من الازد

اما في الملك في قحطان فهذه ليست فضيلة لو كان كذلك لفضله الله الفرس و الروم على العرب لأنهم ملكوا أجزاء كثيرة من العالم

اذا كان اهل النجف ليسوا عرباً فعلا علم الأنساب و العروبة السلام

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, stop ruining this thread with religious discussion and stop talking in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> Guys, stop ruining this thread with religious discussion and stop talking in Arabic.


We are not discussing religion but we speak about arab tribes


----------



## Full Moon

Well, no one is going to convince anyone religiously through lengthy arguments. Surly PDF won't witness "the reconciliation" between Sunnis and Shias.


----------



## Serpentine

People in various Shia cities of Iraq are protesting repetitive water and electricity outages in their areas which is getting unbearable for them in this very hot summer. 

The funny fact is, electricity and water in areas under Daesh control are mostly there, since government is afraid that outages in those areas may increase public anger in Sunni areas under Daesh, hence more recruitment for the terrorist group. The government is even paying for state employees living under ISIS, despite the fact that many of them either don't work anymore or don't produce any revenues for gov. 

Such a 'sectarian' and 'evil' government it is.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yazidi Kurdish women chant slogans during a protest against the Islamic State group's invasion on Sinjar city one year ago, in Dohuk, northern Iraq.


----------



## Solomon2

Jewish businessman spearheads rescue of Christians and Yazidis
_07 August 2015 11:11 by Peter Kavanagh, Mark Brolly_




A Canadian Jewish businessman has told _The Tablet_ he has overseen the rescue of more than 120 Christian and Yazidi girls kidnapped by so-called Islamic State (IS) in northern Iraq as Pope Francis condemned the "silence" of the international community in the face of ongoing persecution of Christians and other religious minorities.

Steve Maman, 42, an entrepreneur, founded the Liberation of Christian and Yazidi Children of Iraq (CYCI) after the jihadists overran the cities of Mosul and Sinjar a year ago, forcing more than 100,000 civilians, including virtually all the region’s Orthodox and Catholic population, to flee.

Francis in a letter to Iraqi refugees in Jordan issued on Thursday, a year after the jihadists' offensive, said: "Many times I have wanted to give voice to atrocious, inhuman and inexplicable persecution against people in many parts of the world - above all Christians - who are victims of fanaticism and intolerance. Often this persecution occurs where it can be seen and heard yet all are silent. These are the martyrs of today, people who are humiliated and suffer discrimination because of their fidelity to the Gospel."

In a matter last August, the jihadists took up to 7,000 Yazidi women and girls, some as young as 13, into slavery. An unknown number of Christian women and girls were also kidnapped. CYCI estimates that around 2,700 are still being held by IS.

Mr Maman, who cites as a personal hero Oskar Schindler, the German who saved as many as 1,200 Jews from the Nazi Holocaust, works closely with a team of negotiators based inside IS-held areas, who work to reunite the Yezidis with their families. “We liberate children from their captors through the use of on-the-ground brokers,” he said.

The charity receives money for rescue missions from Mr Maman’s mainly Jewish business associates, who, he said, have been “remarkably generous”. But the said his approaches to 60 church organisations in Canada, including parishes in Montreal and national bodies, have failed to attract support.

“This is a finite problem that can be solved with money,” said Mr Maman. “We need Christians to open up at the same rate as my Jewish friends have.”

CYCI collaborates with Anglican Canon Andrew White's Foundaition for Relief and Reconciliation in the Middle East, which is providing shelter to hundreds of people who have fled IS.

Meanwhile in Australia, church leaders are exploring ways to help a Catholic university that is due to open for Christians and Yazidis from the Mosul region in Erbil, the capital of Iraqi Kurdistan.

The Chaldean Catholic Archbishop of Erbil, Bashar Warda, was a guest at the twenty-fifth general assembly of the International Federation of Catholic Universities last month in Melbourne, where he sought assistance from delegates and the Australian Church.

He held talks with the president of the Australian bishops’ conference, Archbishop Denis Hart, and representatives of the Australian Catholic University (ACU), which hosted the assembly.

Archbishop Warda said establishing a university was “a way of fighting back against [IS] and saying we are not going to go away”. He thanked the Australian bishops for a A$500,000 (£240,000) donation last year and for sending a delegation of bishops to Erbil.

In a homily at the Assembly he said: “Our Catholic University of Erbil, planned to be opened in October, is a work of hope … It is our responsibility to help [our brothers and sisters] help themselves and to open the doors for a reliable future so they will be able to contribute to the well-being of the Iraqi nation.”

ACU's director of identity and mission, Fr Anthony Casamento, told _The Tablet_ that his university was exploring the best ways to help. Options included including training non-academic staff; offering scholarships and internships; assisting with the library, accounts and marketing; and helping the university meet the demands of modern higher education institutions.

_Above: The Canada-based charity CYCI issues Christian and Yazidi young women from their jihadist kidnappers, and keeps records of their ordeal to use against their abductors_


----------



## Sarjen29

*The U.S. picked the wrong ally in the fight against Islamic State*

By Blaise Misztal
August 4, 2015

*Tags:*
islamic state | kurds | Recep Tayyip Erdogan | Selahattin Demirtas | syria | turkey




Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan at the National People’s Congress in Algiers, June 4, 2013. REUTERS/Louafi Larbi

When Turkey finally agreed to join U.S.-led efforts to fight Islamic State, Ankara was supposed to make the battle against the extremist group more effective. Yet within days, Turkey’s president, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, bombed not just Islamic State forces but also, with even greater fervor, the one group showing some success in keeping them at bay: the Kurds.

The United States miscalculated by bringing in Erdogan. Turkey’s embattled and volatile leader looks far less interested in combating Islamic State than in reclaiming his power at home. Erdogan’s personal agenda, however, cannot be allowed to alienate U.S. partners and prolong the conflict.

Washington’s first priority here should be to preserve its constructive alliances with Kurdish groups in the fight against Islamic State. It must also prevent Turkey from further undermining the key strategic goal of defeating the jihadists.

So U.S. officials should be taking a far stronger stance against Erdogan’s attacks on the Kurds. One complicating factor is that both Ankara and Washington have labeled the target of Turkish operations — the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) — a terrorist organization. But there are related Kurdish organizations that U.S. leaders can and should approach, publicly reassure and privately work with to maintain their cooperation against Islamic State.

First, the Syrian Kurdish political movement, the Democratic Union Party, though ideologically related to the PKK, is considered a separate organization and not designated as a terrorist group under U.S. law. Its leader, Saleh Muslim, should be invited to Washington expeditiously for high-level consultations with government officials. These meetings could publicly demonstrate Washington’s continued commitment to the Syrian Kurds.





Selahattin Demirtas, leader of Turkey’s pro-Kurdish Peoples’ Democratic Party, during an interview with Reuters in Ankara, July 30, 2015. REUTERS/Umit Bektas

Second, Turkey’s pro-Kurdish political party, the Peoples’ Democratic Party, is increasingly popular because it represents the aspirations of the vast majority of Turkey’s Kurds to reach a peaceful solution to the long civil conflict, as well as many Turks who want a more democratic, liberal Turkey. The party’s success in the June general elections was tremendous; it won seats in parliament for the first time. Yet the government has recently opened an investigation into the party’s leader, Selahattin Demirtas, that many critics say is politically motivated. The U.S. ambassador to Turkey should meet with Demirtas and express Washington’s continued support for concluding a peace process between Turkey and the Kurdistan Workers Party.

Third, the Kurdistan Regional Government in northern Iraq remains the most important of all the Kurdish factions. It might also be least likely to abandon the anti-Islamic State coalition over Turkish actions because of its close economic ties to Ankara and ideological opposition to the PKK. But if the regional government were to abandon the coalition, U.S. forces could lose access to critical operational, planning and intelligence facilities. So U.S. officials would do well to reassure Kurdish leaders of Washington’s commitment to their safety. They should also agree on a joint approach to pressure Erdogan to end his campaign against the PKK.

Another priority for U.S. officials should be to remove Erdogan’s motivation for attacking the Kurdistan Workers Party: political survival.

In June, Turkish voters handed Erdogan a significant defeat. His Justice and Development Party, after 12 years of single-party rule, failed to secure even a simple majority in parliament. Ever since, Erdogan had been searching for an excuse to call early elections and cajole the voters who deserted him to return to the fold. War offered the perfect opportunity.

Turkey, Erdogan told the nation, is under siege, its enemies legion. He has positioned himself as the only leader capable of protecting his people. He has also presented himself as an important and respected player on the world stage after striking a deal with the United States and getting North Atlantic Treaty Organization support for his war.

By denying Erdogan’s campaign any imprimatur of international legitimacy, the United States could begin to cut down on the political benefit he is seeking to accrue. This could mean U.S. officials openly questioning Turkey’s attack on the PKK and highlighting how it jeopardizes the mission against Islamic State — and therefore Turkish lives — rather than suggesting that the two are merely “coincidental.” The United States should be prepared to go a step further and speak frankly about the many concerns that have arisen in the U.S.-Turkish relationship during Erdogan’s administration.

Washington has continually overlooked Erdogan’s growing list of political and strategic sins –including jailing journalists at home and supporting extremists in Syria — in the hope that, when it really needed him, he would rise to the occasion. There has been no greater need for Turkey than in the fight against Islamic State. Yet after displaying reluctance to join the fight for 10 months, Erdogan has placed his own ambitions ahead of his country’s and his allies’ interests.

There is no good reason for U.S. officials to continue biting their tongues regarding Erdogan’s dictatorial tendencies and his rejection of Turkey’s traditional Western orientation.

It might have been a miscalculation to bring Erdogan into this conflict. But if the United States could stick by its Kurdish partners and chastise Erdogan’s recklessness, he might realize that he is the one who has finally overplayed his hand.


----------



## Full Moon

See this little Iraqi girl. Suffering has made her speak like a mature woman. She is mainly talking about the lack of proper government services and corruption, as opposed to violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Full Moon said:


> See this little Iraqi girl. Suffering has made her speak like a mature woman. She is mainly talking about the lack of proper government services and corruption, as opposed to violence.



The current Iraqi regime is corrupt to the bone but it's admirable that the Iraqis have taken to the streets in a peaceful manner protesting against the corruption, leading parties and politicians (Maliki included). Ironically most of the protests have occurred in the Shia Arab heartland in the South, excluding Baghdad.























We saw such protests before things went back to "normal". Same story in many other Arab countries. I am big fan though.

Down with all the corrupt tyrants!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Shiite are not violent they just want to fight corruption.

Sunni of Baghdad also went out for the same reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> The current Iraqi regime is corrupt to the bone but it's admirable that the Iraqis have taken to the streets in a peaceful manner protesting against the corruption, leading parties and politicians (Maliki included). Ironically most of the protests have occurred in the Shia Arab heartland in the South, excluding Baghdad.



Yeah, compare that to 'Sunni revolutionaries' in Fallujah and Ramadi 1 year ago, most of which happened to be ISIS sleeper cells or sympathizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

a saudi giving lesson about tyrants but not able to criticize its own country
damned some people smoke what here ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hussein said:


> a saudi giving lesson about tyrants but not able to criticize its own country
> damned some people smoke what here ???


You don't need to take them seriously at all they have egomania.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

Why are *Shiites* so thankless ? :

*#Baghdad: People's Protest Against Corruption*
- *August 14th*, *2015*




I can hear the following :
- "*Get out Iran, get out*, *Baghdad will stay free*" | "*ايران .. برّا .. برّا ، بغداد بتبقى حرّة*"
- "*Thieves have robbed us in the name of religion*" | "*باسم الدّين 'باقونا' الحراميّة*"

*PS:* *سرقونا* = *باقونا* in the *Iraqi* dialect.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Baghdad: People's Protest Against Corruption*
- *August 21th*, *2015*





Had *Al-Maliki* been there, he would have given them the '_corrections_' they were asking for .

It's the payback time though . For every '_nice_' and '_kind_' word that *Shiites* used to call us in the last *4* years :




Some *Shiite Mundasseen* , *Ara'eer *, *Nawasib *, *Wahhabis* , *Takfiris*caught on camera while tearing off *Khamenei*'s poster. Blessed are your hands.

More *Zionist* activities, by the *Shiites* of *Ahlulbayt* (as) :




A *Shiite* *Zio-Takfiri *wrote the following :
"*No salvation*..*no salvation*, *unless we expel Iran and its opportunistic clerics*."

Such peaceful protesters. Bas lissa bakkeer, lol.
*Allah* y7meekun, I hope *Iraq* becomes *Da'ish*-free soon .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

if maliky is still with powers you will never see this thank god he is out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> if maliky is still with powers you will never see this thank god he is out


So when we going to see your corrupted regime out like almaliki Iraqis proved they are against corruption when you going to prove that.



Antaréss said:


> Why are *Shiites* so thankless ? :
> 
> *#Baghdad: People's Protest Against Corruption*
> - *August 14th*, *2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the following :
> - "*Get out Iran, get out*, *Baghdad will stay free*" | "*ايران .. برّا .. برّا ، بغداد بتبقى حرّة*"
> - "*Thieves have robbed us in the name of religion*" | "*باسم الدّين 'باقونا' الحراميّة*"
> 
> *PS:* *سرقونا* = *باقونا* in the *Iraqi* dialect.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Baghdad: People's Protest Against Corruption*
> - *August 21th*, *2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had *Al-Maliki* been there, he would have given them the '_corrections_' they were asking for .
> 
> It's the payback time though . For every '_nice_' and '_kind_' word that *Shiites* used to call us in the last *4* years :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some *Shiite Mundasseen* , *Ara'eer *, *Nawasib *, *Wahhabis* , *Takfiris*caught on camera while tearing off *Khamenei*'s poster. Blessed are your hands.
> 
> More *Zionist* activities, by the *Shiites* of *Ahlulbayt* (as) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *Shiite* *Zio-Takfiri *wrote the following :
> "*No salvation*..*no salvation*, *unless we expel Iran and its opportunistic clerics*."
> 
> Such peaceful protesters. Bas lissa bakkeer, lol.
> *Allah* y7meekun, I hope *Iraq* becomes *Da'ish*-free soon .


Baathist and sectarian are there too.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> So when we going to see your corrupted out like almaliki Iraqis proved they are against corruption when you going to prove that.
> 
> 
> Baathist and sectarian are there too.


our regime is from the people to the people unlike your lover who stole billions and yet no electricity or water creating isis and sectarian militia you cant hold a candle to us in terms of corruption and civil sorrow and poverty we are living the Saudi dream and yet it saddened us to see a once was great country turn to a carnival or joy ride to a bitter self loathing country who name changed it own identity to ease it shameful past and deny it and yet you jiggle their sacks 
have some self respect


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> our regime is from the people to the people unlike your lover who stole billions and yet no electricity or water creating isis and sectarian militia you cant hold a candle to us in terms of corruption and civil sorrow and poverty we are living the Saudi dream and yet it saddened us to see a once was great country turn to a carnival or joy ride to a bitter self loathing country who name changed it own identity to ease it shameful past and deny it and yet you jiggle their sacks
> have some self respect




Your post was very confusing but when you say " country who name changed it own identity", do you mean "Saudi Arabia"? The only country in the world named after a family? Like a father-son general trading company?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

KTOOOOM said:


> our regime is from the people to the people unlike your lover who stole billions and yet no electricity or water creating isis and sectarian militia you cant hold a candle to us in terms of corruption and civil sorrow and poverty we are living the Saudi dream and yet it saddened us to see a once was great country turn to a carnival or joy ride to a bitter self loathing country who name changed it own identity to ease it shameful past and deny it and yet you jiggle their sacks
> have some self respect


and by the way YOU created the worst groups, from talibans to IS, from IF to the all bad rebel groups who have killed the hope for a good rebellion against the dictator in Syria
you are so high in lies that you even accuse other to create your monsters
and ask any European which country is the most fanatic in ME . it is clearly an answer of KSA. we know how finish the shias there, the bloggists , we can read in the forum how saudis think all the same of their "perfect country" like a clear propaganda agency.
you survive with your fanatism because you pay. 
you have destroyed Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Bahrain, Yemen and so.
you say you are muslims but you define with your sect who is muslim: so you ask your IS bros to kill the shias only in KSA . still you accuse Iran to be behind IS.... you have NO dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> Why are *Shiites* so thankless ? :
> 
> *#Baghdad: People's Protest Against Corruption*
> - *August 14th*, *2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the following :
> - "*Get out Iran, get out*, *Baghdad will stay free*" | "*ايران .. برّا .. برّا ، بغداد بتبقى حرّة*"
> - "*Thieves have robbed us in the name of religion*" | "*باسم الدّين 'باقونا' الحراميّة*"
> 
> *PS:* *سرقونا* = *باقونا* in the *Iraqi* dialect.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Baghdad: People's Protest Against Corruption*
> - *August 21th*, *2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had *Al-Maliki* been there, he would have given them the '_corrections_' they were asking for .
> 
> It's the payback time though . For every '_nice_' and '_kind_' word that *Shiites* used to call us in the last *4* years :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some *Shiite Mundasseen* , *Ara'eer *, *Nawasib *, *Wahhabis* , *Takfiris*caught on camera while tearing off *Khamenei*'s poster. Blessed are your hands.
> 
> More *Zionist* activities, by the *Shiites* of *Ahlulbayt* (as) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *Shiite* *Zio-Takfiri *wrote the following :
> "*No salvation*..*no salvation*, *unless we expel Iran and its opportunistic clerics*."
> 
> Such peaceful protesters. Bas lissa bakkeer, lol.
> *Allah* y7meekun, I hope *Iraq* becomes *Da'ish*-free soon .



Excellent. Farsi Kawli presence anywhere in the Arab world must be eliminated as soon as possible.



Madali said:


> Your post was very confusing but when you say " country who name changed it own identity", do you mean "Saudi Arabia"? The only country in the world named after a family? Like a father-son general trading company?



Last time I saw the official name of KSA contains the word ARABIA. A word which is older than the word "Iran" and an landmass that has been populated by humans longer than any other place on the planet outside of Eastern Africa.





Besides KSA is not named after a family but after a person. Muhammad ibn Saud.

Like dozens upon dozens of countries of the world.

List of countries named after people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Meanwhile your country is named after a tribe of people who originated from the steppes and deserts of Kazakhstan (Andronovo).



Hussein said:


> and by the way YOU created the worst groups, from talibans to IS, from IF to the all bad rebel groups who have killed the hope for a good rebellion against the dictator in Syria
> you are so high in lies that you even accuse other to create your monsters
> and ask any European which country is the most fanatic in ME . it is clearly an answer of KSA. we know how finish the shias there, the bloggists , we can read in the forum how saudis think all the same of their "perfect country" like a clear propaganda agency.
> you survive with your fanatism because you pay.
> you have destroyed Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Bahrain, Yemen and so.
> you say you are muslims but you define with your sect who is muslim: so you ask your IS bros to kill the shias only in KSA . still you accuse Iran to be behind IS.... you have NO dignity.







Meanwhile in the real world:

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sanctions against Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's so funny to witness the Farsi obsession about Arabs and events in the Arab world. Well, no wonder considering the fact that Arabs are the military, religious, cultural and linguistic conquerors of Farsis and have been that for 1400 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Khamenei fan boys are terrrorist sponsors too.
and KSA is terrorist state too .

instead of you, i am not here to make propaganda .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The reporter and cameraman of Albaghdadiye news channel was trying to urge Iraqis in Baghdad to chant slogans against Iran so they can film it, Iraqis didn't like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> The reporter and cameraman of Albaghdadiye news channel was trying to urge Iraqis in Baghdad to chant slogans against Iran so they can film it, Iraqis didn't like it.



Military.Ir. A very believable source.

There were anti-Iranian protests from Basra in the South to Kirkuk in the North. Some already posted here and many more can be found online.

You can see many photos that contain written anti-Mullah/Iran slogans and videos with anti-Mullah/Iran chants.

Only the ultra-brainwashed Mullah lot in Iraq (supporters of Wilayat al-Faqih) see Mullah influence in Iraq as something positive. Some of those goons tried to hoist posters of Khamenei in Karbala and Najaf. The result was those posters being torn down a few hours later never to be seen again.

Even when Iraq is in its worst period, when its regimes has the worst relations with many of its neighboring Arab countries and other Arab regimes, the Iraqi people don't accept Iranian meddling or the Mullah narrative. Nor do the Iraqi Arabs (whether Sunni or Shia) wish to cut relations with their Arab brothers and sisters.

Even the two Wilayat al-Faqih supporters here (Malik and Salman) don't wish to do that and have expressed their hopes of better relations between the Arab regimes as a crucial thing.

It's fair to say that the Mullah plots have failed in yet another country.


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Military.Ir. A very believable source.
> 
> There were anti-Iranian protests from Basra in the South to Kirkuk in the North. Some already posted here and many more can be found online.
> 
> You can see many photos that contain written anti-Mullah/Iran slogans and videos with anti-Mullah/Iran chants.
> 
> Only the ultra-brainwashed Mullah lot in Iraq (supporters of Wilayat al-Faqih) see Mullah influence in Iraq as something positive. Some of those goons tried to host posters of Khamenei in Karbala and Najaf. The result was those posters being torn down a few hours later never to be seen again.
> 
> Even when Iraq is in its worst period, when its regimes has the worst relations with many of its neighboring Arab countries and other Arab regimes, the Iraqi people don't accept Iranian meddling or the Mullah narrative. Nor do the Iraqi Arabs (whether Sunni or Shia) wish to cut relations with their Arab brothers and sisters.
> 
> Even the two Wilayat al-Faqih supporters here (Malik and Salman) don't wish to do that and have expressed their hopes of better relations between the Arab regimes as a crucial thing.
> 
> It's fair to say that the Mullah plots have failed in yet another country.



You warmongers supported Saddam's attack against Iran for 8 years and you STILL couldn't separate two great neighbors. Go talk about your million year history of Arabs and Arab DNAs and how worthless a Farsi is, but what we have seen from past few years is that people like you and western idiots couldn't keep Iranians and Iraqis apart. We're brothers with our Iraqi neighbors, and our relationship with our Pakistani and Afghani and Armani and Azari and Turkish land neighbors will improve year by year, and none of your hate and closemindness and bigotry will prevent PEACE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> You warmongers supported Saddam's attack against Iran for 8 years and you STILL couldn't separate two great neighbors. Go talk about your million year history of Arabs and Arab DNAs and how worthless a Farsi is, but what we have seen from past few years is that people like you and western idiots couldn't keep Iranians and Iraqis apart. We're brothers with our Iraqi neighbors, and our relationship with our Pakistani and Afghani and Armani and Azari and Turkish land neighbors will improve year by year, and none of your hate and closemindness and bigotry will prevent PEACE.



Of course any sane Arab country would support another Arab country, let alone a brotherly neighbor with ties on all fronts, against a foreign country and it's Mullah's who were openly talking about exporting their "glorious" revolution.

You have bad/average relations with all of your neighbors with the exception of tiny, landlocked and impoverished Armenia and the Iraqi regime (which is dubious considering the political situation in Iraq).

Ironically your biggest trading partner is UAE.

Your only brothers in the neighborhood are Tajiks if you are a Persian. The rest are empty slogans or partners at most.

Blood is thicker than water and that's why Iraqi Arabs (whether a Sunni Arab from Mosul or a Shia Arab from Samawa) can never hate a fellow Arab other than Arab regimes and their policies. Unless they have been so engulfed in sectarianism that they prefer foreigners like Iranians or Shia Nigerians rather than their own.

Keep plotting but you won't succeed.


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Military.Ir. A very believable source.
> 
> There were anti-Iranian protests from Basra in the South to Kirkuk in the North. Some already posted here and many more can be found online.
> 
> You can see many photos that contain written anti-Mullah/Iran slogans and videos with anti-Mullah/Iran chants.
> 
> Only the ultra-brainwashed Mullah lot in Iraq (supporters of Wilayat al-Faqih) see Mullah influence in Iraq as something positive. Some of those goons tried to hoist posters of Khamenei in Karbala and Najaf. The result was those posters being torn down a few hours later never to be seen again.
> 
> Even when Iraq is in its worst period, when its regimes has the worst relations with many of its neighboring Arab countries and other Arab regimes, the Iraqi people don't accept Iranian meddling or the Mullah narrative. Nor do the Iraqi Arabs (whether Sunni or Shia) wish to cut relations with their Arab brothers and sisters.
> 
> Even the two Wilayat al-Faqih supporters here (Malik and Salman) don't wish to do that and have expressed their hopes of better relations between the Arab regimes as a crucial thing.
> 
> It's fair to say that the Mullah plots have failed in yet another country.



First of all, Military.ir is not the source, it's where the pics are uploaded. The source is where most of us get our news from: Mostly Twitter and other social media.

Secondly, we have never said all Iraqis in Iraq support us. That's nonsense and impossible to happen. By that logic, you know better than me, how millions of Iraqis loathe Saudi regime.

Mind you, these protests are not exclusively Shia, there are Sunnis also among them,or few supporters of Baath regime or sympathizers.

I put those pics to show that, just because some people held photos against Iran doesn't mean these protesters overwhelmingly against Iran. There are thousands of people in these protests with thousands of opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> First of all, Military.ir is not the source, it's where the pics are uploaded. The source is where most of us get our news from: Mostly Twitter and other social media.
> 
> Secondly, we have never said all Iraqis in Iraq support us. That's nonsense and impossible to happen. By that logic, you know better than me, how millions of Iraqis loathe Saudi regime.
> 
> Mind you, these protests are not exclusively Shia, there are Sunnis also among them,or few supporters of Baath regime or sympathizers.
> 
> I put those pics to show that, just because some people held photos against Iran doesn't mean these protesters overwhelmingly against Iran. There are thousands of people in these protests with thousands of opinions.



Find the Arabic source for me. I could not find any such news.

Millions of Saudi Arabians dislike their own regime. Even more Iranians dislike their own regime. Your point being? I just wrote that dislike of Arab regime x or y and its policies is completely normal nowadays due to the situation in the region but most sane Arabs can distinguish between regimes and their policies and the average Arabs living in Arab country x or y.

On the other hand many Iranians here, especially the Mullah lot, believe 100% that an Iraqi Shia Arab from Samawa or Basra (almost identical to people in Kuwait and KSA next by etc.) literary hate their own brethren due to political differences. Nothing could be further from the truth which is evident when looking at the Iraqi diaspora in the Arab world which is the biggest in the world and 100's of other examples.

Another Mullah narrative is also that Iraq is somehow an extension of Iran and a political colony of Iran and that all 35 million Iraqis will jump when the Mullah's in Qom say so or that Iraqi Arabs (whether Shia or Sunni) somehow will turn against their Arab brethren when the Mullah's say so.

I don't have anything against Iraq or any other Arab country having ties with Iran (as long as they are strictly business related and normal). After all the UAE (your biggest trading partner) and the GCC have much greater economic ties with Iran than all of Iran's neighbors which is ignored. Similarly the largest Iranian diaspora in the region is found in the GCC. Another ironic thing.

Or that all 70-80 million or so Shia Arabs (if there are not more) will somehow turn against their own and take the side of Iran. It's really pathetic and something I see everywhere. Nothing could be further from the reality.

Sunni-Shia conflicts in the Arab world are internal matters and Iran are just fueling them whenever it suits them. Besides those conflicts are about much more than just sectarian differences found in the same religion.


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Find the Arabic source for me. I could not find any such news.
> 
> Millions of Saudi Arabians dislike their own regime. Even more Iranians dislike their own regime. Your point being? I just wrote that dislike of Arab regime x or y and its policies is completely normal nowadays due to the situation in the region but most sane Arabs can distinguish between regimes and their policies and the average Arabs living in Arab country x or y.
> 
> On the other hand many Iranians here, especially the Mullah lot, believe 100% that an Iraqi Shia Arab from Samawa or Basra (almost identical to people in Kuwait and KSA next by etc.) literary hate their own brethren due to political differences. Nothing could be further from the truth which is evident when looking at the Iraqi diaspora in the Arab world which is the biggest in the world and 100's of other examples.
> 
> Another Mullah narrative is also that Iraq is somehow an extension of Iran and a political colony of Iran and that all 35 million Iraqis will jump when the Mullah's in Qom say so or that Iraqi Arabs (whether Shia or Sunni) somehow will turn against their Arab brethren when the Mullah's say so.
> 
> I don't have anything against Iraq or any other Arab country having ties with Iran (as long as they are strictly business related and normal). After all the UAE (your biggest trading partner) and the GCC have much greater economic ties with Iran than all of Iran's neighbors which is ignored. Similarly the largest Iranian diaspora in the region is found in the GCC. Another ironic thing.
> 
> Or that all 70-80 million or so Shia Arabs (if there are not more) will somehow turn against their own and take the side of Iran. It's really pathetic and something I see everywhere. Nothing could be further from the reality.
> 
> Sunni-Shia conflicts in the Arab world are internal matters and Iran are just fueling them whenever it suits them.



No one said Iraq is a colony of Iran, that's bs. How come when Iran has close relations with some country, it wants to 'colonize' it? Can we say Qatar, UAE or Kuwait are also Saudi colonies?

Iraq is just a friend, and we consider their security as our own, since we share a long border with Iraq. We can not force ourselves on Iraq or any other country. Despite fighting each other for 8 years, we don't find any reason to be enemies today, since it would further worsen the situation.

Iran is also not against good relations with any GCC country, despite what is being portrayed in your media. It's the GCC countries that choose to be hostile towards Iran. We have always said, we are ready for relations based on mutual respect. Recent visits by Iran's FM to GCC are an indication.

Today, Iran's president said, we are ready to form a coalition with Arab countries against IS (which would be the most effective way to defeat this menace), but of course, we will hear the same rhetoric from GCC again and again, Iran this, Iran that, Iran is responsible for all our problems, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course any sane Arab country would support another Arab country, let alone a brotherly neighbor with ties on all fronts, against a foreign country and it's Mullah's who were openly talking about exporting their "glorious" revolution.



Then SUPPORT your Arab countries! Your idea of "support" is to bomb Yemen turning into a hellhole while you let ISIS ruin Iraq. Send your glorious Arab soldiers to destroy Daesh in Iraq instead of sending in tanks to stop an uprising in tiny Bahrain. 



> You have bad/average relations with all of your neighbors with the exception of tiny, landlocked and impoverished Armenia and the Iraqi regime (which is dubious considering the political situation in Iraq).



We have good relationships, where it counts, with most of them, even though by all logic, we shouldn't have since all our neighbors are being heavily supported by USA and they want to destroy us. The fact that we have friendly relationship with them is not just interesting, it's mind-boggling! When our relationship with Iraq was bad, it was because of idiots like west and your country for supporting a mad man like Saddam (and then changed your minds when Saddam decided to attack Kuwait). Children in top places, seriously.

And what about Afghanistan? How many countries in the world considered Afghanistan under Taliban a legitimate country? Saudi, Pakistan, and UAE. Surprise, freaking surprise. But what happened? Who supports Afghanis more, us or Saudis who supported Taliban?

Look at Pakistan. If Saudis weren't bribing and building so many madrassas in Pakistan, I will bet my two balls that Iran and Pakistan would have been inseparable. But whenever we have any projects to start with Pakistan, hatemongers like USA and Saudi come and destroy the projects. What's wrong with your country? We don't care if Saudi is friends or not with their neighbors, but like a spoiled child and paranoid maniac, they always try to get involved with any relationship we have with any country. 

You know why your lead hates our country? A two year old child can figure it out if they use their brain cells. It has nothing to do with Farsis or Mullahs or Shias. It's a Islamic Republic that did away with Monarchy, and somehow marriage conservatism with democracy, and this scares your Shiekhs. This is not sectarian, this is not genetic war, this is not about Arabia or Persia, this is about Monarchs scared of losing their power. 

And people like you remain like a blind sheep.



> Ironically your biggest trading partner is UAE.



That's not ironic. We've always had great trade with UAE, before & after the revolution. I have nothing against UAE, specially Dubai. I have a lot of respect for the Maktoum family. Rashid al Maktoum had extremely good relationship with the Iranian community. The oldest hospital in Dubai is the Iranian hospital, made by the Iranian government, as a gift for Dubai's citizens. And I remember that a lot of people would go to the hospital since medicines and doctors were subsidized by the Iranian government, so it was dirt cheap for any person living in Dubai.

The only "tribes" that are bad with us is probably the Saudis, the Abu Dhabis, and the Kuwaitis. And I'm 100% sure if their leaders weren't so concerned about losing power & influence, we would have zero problems with the people. 

A lot of your precious 100% Arab DNA citizens in Kuwait & UAE and other Gulf countries are originally Iranians. 



> Your only brothers in the neighborhood are Tajiks if you are a Persian. The rest are empty slogans or partners at most.
> 
> Blood is thicker than water and that's why Iraqi Arabs (whether a Sunni Arab from Mosul or a Shia Arab from Samawa) can never hate a fellow Arab other than Arab regimes and their policies. Unless they have been so engulfed in sectarianism that they prefer foreigners like Iranians or some Shia Nigerians rather than their own.



Take your blood bullshit to Europe. Those western nazis have been the only one who cares so much about "blood". 

And stop talking as if you are talking about every Arab anywhere. 99.9% of Arabs don't give a shit about that mystical "Arab Blood". When you guys are attacking Yemen, no one cares about "Arab Blood". When Saddam's army was raping Kuwaiti school girls, no one cared about "Arab Blood". When Saudi & Egypt under Nasser were each trying to battle for regional power, no one cared about "Arab blood". When Arabs blow up mosques with Arabs inside, no one cares about "Arab blood". You can go back hundreds and thousands of years of tribal and inter-country wars where NO ONE CARED ABOUT THIS MYSTERIOUS ARAB BLOOD. When PROPHET MOHAMMAD, with his close friends SALMAN FARSI and BILAL the AFRICAN, was fighting against Quraishi ARAB TRIBES, HE DID NOT CARE ABOUT "ARAB BLOOD".

I'm so sick and tired of your constant nazi racism and bigotry. Go get a freaking life. The only thing you guys learned from going to all those super duper American universities is how to become racists like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> No one said Iraq is a colony of Iran, that's bs. How come when Iran has close relations with some country, it wants to 'colonize' it? Can we say Qatar, UAE or Kuwait are also Saudi colonies?
> 
> Iraq is just a friend, and we consider their security as our own, since we share a long border with Iraq. We can not force ourselves on Iraq or any other country. Despite fighting each other for 8 years, we don't find any reason to be enemies today, since it would further worsen the situation.
> 
> Iran is also not against good relations with any GCC country, despite what is being portrayed in your media. It's the GCC countries that choose to be hostile towards Iran. We have always said, we are ready for relations based on mutual respect. Recent visits by Iran's FM to GCC are an indication.
> 
> Today, Iran's president said, we are ready to form a coalition with Arab countries against IS (which would be the most effective way to defeat this menace), but of course, we will hear the same rhetoric from GCC again and again, Iran this, Iran that, Iran is responsible for all our problems, etc.



Leading officials in your regime are publicly saying nonsense such as "Iran controls 4 Arab capitals", many of your Mullah's in official speeches are creating absurd narratives etc. The list is long. Of course there are also false narratives on the other side of the fence but whenever an Arab or an Iranian have a discussion or PDF or elsewhere the Iranian will always say that "we control Shia Arabs" or "Shia Arabs will fight with us against you", "All Shia Arabs look toward Iran" and much more such nonsense.

Even @SALMAN AL-FARSI have explained this in detail and he hates the Saudi Arabian regime.

From a geopolitical viewpoint the Mullah's in Iran have only (mostly) religion as their main card. Creating divisions between Sunni and Shia Arabs suits them and gives them influence as evident of its proxy groups. Similarly certain Arab regimes are countering that by playing the religion card.

Now an Iran before the Mullah's had no cards to play with to gain influence in the Arab world other than the sectarian one (Shia). Iranian nationalists for instance have as much in common with Arabs as Iranian nationalists have with Spaniards. Nothing is the answer here.

So in a sense nobody can blame the Mullah's for their current policies.

Your regime and OFFICIAL media (such as PressTV and Al-Alam which are quite frankly only posting propaganda against the GCC and nothing more) has had a hostile tone against the GCC since the first day they came to power due to political differences. Mainly being allies or rather partners of the West.

Still your biggest trading partner is the GCC, the biggest Iranian diaspora in the region is found in the GCC and more natives in the GCC have ancestral ties to Iran (either Iranian Arabs, Persians or Lurs) than any other region in the Arab world (by far) yet we see the sentiments.

Why is it that there were close to no problems before 1979? This is the crucial question that no Iranian regime supporter has been able to answer. I was not born back then so I have no idea about the exact level of relations but from what I have gathered, heard, read about the relations were 100 times better than today. Sure they were not sending roses to each other every Friday but that's not necessary at all.

If the GCC is so hostile why is it hosting the second biggest Iranian diaspora in the world after the US? Why is the UAE your biggest trading partner?

@Madali

You are writing complete and utter nonsense as usual. If writing facts such as the vast majority of the 450 million Arabs having no problems with their brethren outside of political differences, mainly due to unelected Arab regimes, foreign meddling, the political situation of the region currently and since 1979, that Arabs share much more with each other on almost any front than with foreigners etc. is being a "racist" in your eyes then so be it. I can't take it seriously from an Iranian considering the usual "Iran is the best on every front" rhetoric from most Iranians. Or how your regimes have historically been treating your minorities and still do to this day with your mythical "Aryan nonsense" etc.

The rest I don't have time to reply to right now.


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are writing complete and utter nonsense as usual. If writing facts such as the vast majority of the 450 million Arabs having no problems with their brethren outside of political differences, mainly due to unelected Arab regimes, foreign meddling, the political situation of the region currently and since 1979, that Arabs share much more with each other on almost any front than with foreigners etc. is being a "racist" in your eyes then so be it. I can't take it seriously from an Iranian considering the usual "Iran is the best on every front" rhetoric from most Iranians. Or how your regimes have historically been treating your minorities and still do to this day.
> 
> The rest I don't have time to reply to right now.



Your nonsense that 450 million Arabs think alike is stupid, moronic, and the sort of 19th century western mentality that gave rise to most of the absolute worst racism penetrated by them, of which people like you are trying to emulate. 

Arabs don't think alike as can be seen by the various conflicts between Arabs during the last...whatever year you want to make up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Leading officials in your regime are publicly saying nonsense such as "Iran controls 4 Arab capitals", many of your Mullah's in official speeches are creating absurd narratives etc. The list is long. Of course there are also false narratives on the other side of the fence but whenever an Arab or an Iranian have a discussion or PDF or elsewhere the Iranian will always say that "we control Shia Arabs" or "Shia Arabs will fight with us against you", "All Shia Arabs look toward Iran" and much more such nonsense.
> 
> Even @SALMAN AL-FARSI have explained this in detail and he hates the Saudi Arabian regime.
> 
> From a geopolitical viewpoint the Mullah's in Iran have only (mostly) religion as their main card. Creating divisions between Sunni and Shia Arabs suits them and gives them influence as evident of its proxy groups. Similarly certain Arab regimes are countering that by playing the religion card.
> 
> Now an Iran before the Mullah's had no cards to play with to gain influence in the Arab world other than the sectarian one (Shia). Iranian nationalists for instance have as much in common with Arabs as Iranian nationalists have with Spaniards. Nothing is the answer here.
> 
> So in a sense nobody can blame the Mullah's for their current policies.
> 
> Your regime and OFFICIAL media (such as PressTV and Al-Alam which are quite frankly only posting propaganda against the GCC and nothing more) has had a hostile tone against the GCC since the first day they came to power due to political differences. Mainly being allies or rather partners of the West.
> 
> Still your biggest trading partner is the GCC, the biggest Iranian diaspora in the region is found in the GCC and more natives in the GCC have ancestral ties to Iran (either Iranian Arabs, Persians or Lurs) than any other region in the Arab world (by far) yet we see the sentiments.
> 
> Why is it that there were close to no problems before 1979? This is the crucial question that no Iranian regime supporter has been able to answer. I was not born back then so I have no idea about the exact level of relations but from what I have gathered, heard, read about the relations were 100 times better than today. Sure they were not sending roses to each other every Friday but that's not necessary at all.
> 
> If the GCC is so hostile why is it hosting the second biggest Iranian diaspora in the world after the US? Why is the UAE your biggest trading partner?



Iranian diaspora living in GCC are among the richest and most successful businessmen in GCC, especially in Dubai. They are not some low rated workers, they have contributed greatly to economies of those countries, so it's not like GCC is doing a favor here, it's a win-win relationship.

About Iran-GCC relations, you should ask that from yourself, since it was GCC countries who gave Saddam billions of dollars to prop up his war machine and prevented him from losing the war. It was just 1 year after the revolutions.

I do agree that the revolutionary rhetoric in Iran (just like it exists in every single big revolution, like French revolution or Russian October revolutions) did not sit well on Arab regime's ears, since they were directly opposed to their regime types which are monarchies.

But not even that can justify the Arab support for Saddam the way it happened, they gave 60 billion dollars to him to but military equipment, without it, Saddam would have gone bankrupt since Iran literally obliterated Iraqi oil exports in first year of the war. So you should ask yourself, is it all Iran's fault? Name me a country can easily forget something like what Arab regimes did.

Relations before 1979 were not bad, but nothing prevents 2 sides from getting there again.

If you mentioned Press tv, you should have also mentioned Al-Arabiya. If you knew Persian, you could visit its Farsi section to know what kind of garbage it is spreading against Iran. This is a media war, and no one is innocent here. Also its English and Arabic sections are no better either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Iranian diaspora living in GCC are among the richest and most successful businessmen in GCC, especially in Dubai. They are not some low rated workers, they have contributed greatly to economies of those countries, so it's not like GCC is doing a favor here, it's a win-win relationship.
> 
> About Iran-GCC relations, you should ask that from yourself, since it was GCC countries who gave Saddam billions of dollars to prop up his war machine and prevented him from losing the war. It was just 1 year after the revolutions.
> 
> I do agree that the revolutionary rhetoric in Iran (just like it exists in every single big revolution, like French revolution or Russian October revolutions) did not sit well on Arab regime's ears, since they were directly opposed to their regime types which are monarchies.
> 
> But not even that can justify the Arab support for Saddam the way it happened, they gave 60 billion dollars to him to but military equipment, without it, Saddam would have gone bankrupt since Iran literally obliterated Iraqi oil exports in first year of the war. So you should ask yourself, is it all Iran's fault? Name me a country can easily forget something like what Arab regimes did.
> 
> Relations before 1979 were not bad, but nothing prevents 2 sides from getting there again.
> 
> If you mentioned Press tv, you should have also mentioned Al-Arabiya. If you knew Persian, you could visit its Farsi section to know what kind of garbage it is spreading against Iran. This is a media war, and no one is innocent here. Also its English and Arabic sections are no better either.



This is in 2008 in Tehran with Sheikh of Dubai,







Sultan Qaboos of Oman was the first ruler to visit Iran after Ahmadenijad's re-election






Qatar Emir in Iran


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> Your nonsense that 450 million Arabs think alike is stupid, moronic, and the sort of 19th century western mentality that gave rise to most of the absolute worst racism penetrated by them, of which people like you are trying to emulate.
> 
> Arabs don't think alike as can be seen by the various conflicts between Arabs during the last...whatever year you want to make up.



You are unable to reply to my posts as usual so you resort to trolling or writing absurdities. In this case resorting to ad hominem arguments.

Can you please show me where I have ever said that all 450 million Arabs share the exact same ideas? Do all 80 million Iranians share the exact same ideas? In short are you insane or just trolling heavily? 

The fact is that Arabs share much more in common than the opposites. Starting from a common ancient Semitic/Hamitic/Arab/Islamic/modern-day history to religion (Islam, Christianity and Judaism = all 3 Abrahamic/Semitic religions), language, culture to a very large extent, cuisine, geography, climate, landmass (you can travel from Morocco to Oman by car and never leave the Arab world) etc. The list is very, very long.

Just like Iranians, despite belonging to different ethnic groups and speaking different languages, have much more in common with each other than foreigners. This is hardly a secret and common sense. Yet you somehow cannot comprehend it the other way around.

The relations between Arabs people to people are also mostly excellent evident of the Arab diaspora in Latin America (between 30-40 million people), USA (3.5 million), Europe (10-12 million) etc.

Of course as an Iranian (foreigner) you won't understand this.

Can you mention any conflicts between Arab nations other than Saddam's invasion of Kuwait in August 1990 which lasted 2 days and killed less than 5000 people in total, the Sand War between Morocco and Algeria in October 1963 which killed 350 people, The Libyan-Egyptian War of July 1977 which killed less than 500 people and finally the Yemeni CIVIL WAR where Nasser played a big role?

4 of those 5 conflicts are bound in the Arab Cold War and where done by regimes, most often unelected.

Arab Cold War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What you see today are purely civil wars fueled by outsiders. Not Arab-Arab wars.

Saudi Arabia's intervention in Yemen is not a war against Yemen but the Houthi terrorist cult.

Meanwhile Kurds in Iran (PJAK) have killed 30.000 Iranians (much more than all Arab-Arab wars combined in the past 100 years) let alone Iranian MKO who have killed over 15.000 Iranians or Baloch separatists who have killed 1000's of Iranians since 1979.

Kurdish separatism in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also do I need to tell you that closely related/neighboring EUROPEAN nations killed 60 MILLION of each other just between WW1 and WW2? Or should I remind you of how Slavic people in Europe from the Balkans 20 years go to Eastern Ukraine today have been slaughtering each other in the millions since time immortal?

No comparison at all but of course this fits your fabricated narrative.



Madali said:


> This is in 2008 in Tehran with Sheikh of Dubai,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan Qaboos of Oman was the first ruler to visit Iran after Ahmadenijad's re-election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar Emir in Iran



What's the point of those photos? You can find similar photos between Saudi Arabian and Iranian leaders taken since 1979.

Besides Ahmadinejad was never hostile against Arab people (from what I recall) and apparently his own mother was a Sayyida.

Besides I was the one who first mentioned the irony of Iran having closer relations to the GCC (in terms of business/economy) than any of its neighbors (despite demonizing it in its Mullah controlled media), that the biggest Iranian diaspora after the US is found in the GCC or that quite a few locals have partial Iranian (either Iranian Arab, Lur or Persian) ancestry. Much more than elsewhere in the Arab world where virtually nobody has ancestral ties to Iran.

Nor have I written anywhere that Arab countries should have no business relations with Iran so I am not sure what your point is?

I am just pointing the hypocrisy out.

Iran is not the biggest trading partner of any Arab nation, the Arab diaspora in Iran is not the second biggest Arab diaspora in the world nor do Iranians, for instance like Brazilians, have over 10 million people of Arab descent although the Arab community in Iran is significant.

Last time I saw the Arab world (more specifically the GCC) is not creating proxies in Iran either. Nor is the GCC trying to export a religious revolution to Iran.

By your logic KSA should simply accept that it's backyard (Yemen) should be overrun by a hostile terrorist militia that wants to destroy KSA? Sounds logical. Is it really a surprise for you that Arab nations "meddle" or intervene in the Arab world? In this case a neighboring country where its president asked for assistance and which 20 out of 22 Arab nations in the Arab League supported?



Serpentine said:


> Iranian diaspora living in GCC are among the richest and most successful businessmen in GCC, especially in Dubai. They are not some low rated workers, they have contributed greatly to economies of those countries, so it's not like GCC is doing a favor here, it's a win-win relationship.
> 
> About Iran-GCC relations, you should ask that from yourself, since it was GCC countries who gave Saddam billions of dollars to prop up his war machine and prevented him from losing the war. It was just 1 year after the revolutions.
> 
> I do agree that the revolutionary rhetoric in Iran (just like it exists in every single big revolution, like French revolution or Russian October revolutions) did not sit well on Arab regime's ears, since they were directly opposed to their regime types which are monarchies.
> 
> But not even that can justify the Arab support for Saddam the way it happened, they gave 60 billion dollars to him to but military equipment, without it, Saddam would have gone bankrupt since Iran literally obliterated Iraqi oil exports in first year of the war. So you should ask yourself, is it all Iran's fault? Name me a country can easily forget something like what Arab regimes did.
> 
> Relations before 1979 were not bad, but nothing prevents 2 sides from getting there again.
> 
> If you mentioned Press tv, you should have also mentioned Al-Arabiya. If you knew Persian, you could visit its Farsi section to know what kind of garbage it is spreading against Iran. This is a media war, and no one is innocent here. Also its English and Arabic sections are no better either.



I was not talking about the recent diaspora which do not have citizenship but the ones which have been migrating since forever (for millenniums) and in particular in the past 3 centuries. Those which have distant either Iranian Arab, Persian or Lur ancestry.

You might not be aware of it but similar migrations from Eastern Arabia and elsewhere in Arabia + Iraq took place in Southern Iran.

So it went both ways.

Also there is no nationality in the GCC which is simply sending so-called low skilled workers. Everyone is contributing in his or her way.

In 1980 when the war started Iraq was one of the richest if not the richest country in the MENA region. They did not need any money. The support for Saddam first arrived when Khomeini 2 years into the war (if I recall) refused a ceasefire. Besides the Khomeini regime was from day 1 against the GCC monarchies due to their closeness with the West. King Faisal wrote a letter where he extended his hand when Khomeini took power but it was largely ignored.

Khomeini and his establishment were openly talking about conquering Makkah and Madinah too. There are a few famous quotes from him in that time period one involving him saying a lot of nonsense.


 "The Islamic and non-Islamic powers of the world will not admit our power till such time that we establish our hold over Makkah and Madinah because these are the centers and citadels of Islam. Hence our domination over these places Is an essential requirement ... when as a conqueror I will enter Makkah and Madinah, the first thing to be done at that time by me would be to dig out two idols (Abu Bakr and Umar) lying by the side of the Prophet's grave."
Also what do you think would have happened if Iraq had lost the war? Do you seriously think that Khomeini would have remained neutral in regards to GCC?

Also did you really expect the GCC not to support a neighboring Arab country where the relations (for once in the modern-era, since the fall of Faisal II in 1958) where somehow cordial against the expansionist Mullah's of Iran? If the Shah had ruled the GCC would have probably remained neutral and urged both sides to calm down.

Besides at that point Saddam was just another dictator in the MENA region. This was long before most of his crimes. In fact many in the West praised him for being an enlightened ruler. He had good ties with the Soviet Union too back then.

I can understand a lot of written Persian (for obvious reasons) but far from fluent obviously. I really doubt that it is as bad as the ENGLISH version of PressTV. Al-Arabiya English hardly ever post outright lies about Iran. There is more propaganda in Iran on this front. You have to admit that.

I am not against cordial ties either but it requires a regime change in Iran or changes in the GCC and then Iranian meddling to end in certain Arab conflict zones.

Other than that I see no reason why the GCC and Iran cannot have close business relations or friendly ties people to people.

From what I have read people of Ahwaz, Southern Iran etc. have many similarities with the people of the GCC, especially in Eastern Arabia.

I have told it many times and I think that I can speak for most Arabs when I say that I have no problem with Iranians or Iran other than the current regimes and anti-Arab Iranians.

I struggle to see why I should dislike Iranian Arabs, Armenian Iranians, Baloch, Turkmens, Kurds, Azeris, Persians from Bandar Abbas, Bushehr or the Khorasan region as long as they don't dislike me for simply being an Arab. Especially as I don't care about sect. Those engulfed in sectarianism (on both sides) hate their own brethren just because they happen to belong to a different sect or have different political views. I am not part of that camp and have never been or will be. On the other hand my impression is that a large percentage of the Iranian psyche/identity, especially the nationalistic one, evolves around hating Arabs due to events that occurred 1400 years ago. That is almost non-existent the other way around.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> The reporter and cameraman of Albaghdadiye news channel was trying to urge Iraqis in Baghdad to chant slogans against Iran so they can film it, Iraqis didn't like it.


*Anti Iran demonstrations...*

*Basrah:*






Karbala:






*Sameraa:*






Baghdad:






Tamim:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Anti Iran demonstrations...*
> 
> *Basrah:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karbala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sameraa:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baghdad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamim:



What's their total number combined? 100,000? 200,000? Out of nearly 22,000,000 Shias?

I certainly don't get happy seeing these videos, but I don't see it as a problem either, neither do I expect all Iraqi Shias to be pro-Iran, it's stupid to think like that. Many of them may prefer their Arab identity to being Shia.

Do I need to remind you, how many Pakistani Sunnis for example hate Saudi Arabia for its actions? It's certainly much much more than Iraqi Shias who are against Iran. The point is, deciding one's affiliation based on sect is the lamest thing to do. One can be a Sunni and be pro-Iran or one can be a Shia and oppose Iran.

Also, don't forget that majority of Iraqi Shias loathe Saudi Arabia and GCC for the terrorism they have been supporting in their country, for all the nutjobs and terrorists and money they sent to Iraq.

The other good point is, none of these protesters blow themselves up, which should teach you the proper way to 'protest'. Now compare that to 'protests' in Fallujah and Ramadi 2 years ago, most of which happenned to be a breeding ground and sleeper cells for Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Millions of Saudi Arabians dislike their own regime.


Then why they don't protest against it they afraid? they use Taqiyah? the same one you use against us Allah knows how to justify.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Malik Alashter said:


> Then why they don't protest against it they afraid? they use Taqiyah? the same one you use against us Allah knows how to justify.


togyah is in shia sect only not Sunni Islam. and there are less than 1% who dislike our regime


----------



## Hussein

KTOOOOM said:


> togyah is in shia sect only not Sunni Islam. and there are less than* 1% who dislike our regime*



looks like a democracy score  
just give people rights and election process checked by international organization and then we can speak about if your regime is popular

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KTOOOOM

Hussein said:


> looks like a democracy score
> just give people rights and election process checked by international organization and then we can speak about if your regime is popular


our country and it is non of your business 
we are not Iran so no other country can check our military bases


----------



## Malik Alashter

KTOOOOM said:


> our country and it is non of your business
> we are not Iran so no other country can check our military bases


You know they can check not only your bases if they want they can check your king bed room once yours show signs of disobedience.

Taqiya something you use more than us but you never been clear!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> our country and it is non of your business
> we are not Iran so no other country can check our military bases



You are the most amusing Saudi yet. Check your military bases? Dude, Americans HAVE bases in your country. But that's fine, since 99.9% of Saudis are okay with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course any sane Arab country would support another Arab country, let alone a brotherly neighbor with ties on all fronts, against a foreign country and it's Mullah's who were openly talking about exporting their "glorious" revolution.
> 
> You have bad/average relations with all of your neighbors with the exception of tiny, landlocked and impoverished Armenia and the Iraqi regime (which is dubious considering the political situation in Iraq).
> 
> Ironically your biggest trading partner is UAE.
> 
> Your only brothers in the neighborhood are Tajiks if you are a Persian. The rest are empty slogans or partners at most.
> 
> Blood is thicker than water and that's why Iraqi Arabs (whether a Sunni Arab from Mosul or a Shia Arab from Samawa) can never hate a fellow Arab other than Arab regimes and their policies. Unless they have been so engulfed in sectarianism that they prefer foreigners like Iranians or Shia Nigerians rather than their own.
> 
> Keep plotting but you won't succeed.


you didnt support iraq out of love but you use iraq as sheep for sacrifice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

@Gasoline don't talk behind my back with your low life scumbag the monk of donkeys(monk of war) do you understand you clown

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> You are the most amusing Saudi yet. Check your military bases? Dude, Americans HAVE bases in your country. But that's fine, since 99.9% of Saudis are okay with that.


nope you fail again there are no american bases on Saudi Arabia


----------



## Gasoline

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Gasoline don't talk behind my back with your low life scumbag the monk of donkeys(monk of war) do you understand you clown





Didn't say anything wrong. I pity you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> nope you fail again there are no american bases on Saudi Arabia



Needs to be quoted.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> Needs to be quoted.


yeah waiting for your prove 
still waiting 
fail


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> yeah waiting for your prove
> still waiting
> fail




US Military Bases in Saudi Arabia | MilitaryBases.com - US Military Bases

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> US Military Bases in Saudi Arabia | MilitaryBases.com - US Military Bases


April 29, 2003
fail again


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> April 29, 2003
> fail again



If a person's eyes are closed, you can show him the world, and he will not see.

64th Air Expeditionary Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Eskan Village - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

America's secret drone base in Saudi Arabia revealed - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> If a person's eyes are closed, you can show him the world, and he will not see.
> 
> 64th Air Expeditionary Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Eskan Village - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> America's secret drone base in Saudi Arabia revealed - Telegraph


get the heck out
*United States withdrawal from Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the ...*

fail again and again


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> get the heck out
> *United States withdrawal from Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the ...*
> 
> fail again and again



Did you even read your own link or did you just look at the title and decided that was enough brain cells utilized for the day?

Check the part that says "Current U.S. Units"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> Did you even read your own link or did you just look at the title and decided that was enough brain cells utilized for the day?
> 
> Check the part that says "Current U.S. Units"


are you retarded or mentally ill cant you read

in 2003, the United States withdrew remaining non-training troops or armament purchase support from Saudi Arabia, with 200 of these support personnel remaining, primarily at Eskan Village, a base which is owned by Saudi Arabian government itself.

*Current U.S. units (units not bases) we are in military forum so you must know the deference .do you?*
United States Military Training Mission Saudi Arabia (USMTM)
Office of the Program Manager, Saudi Arabian National Guard Modernization Program (OPM-SANG)
Office of the Program Manager - Facilities Security Force (OPM-FSF)
64th Air Expeditionary Group

they all a training programs there are no bases or american equipment they all program of maintenance of military equipment
triple fail


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> April 29, 2003
> fail again



That so called 'holy land' of yours has been trampled upon by countless of foreign forces. You little protectorate.



KTOOOOM said:


> are you retarded or mentally ill cant you read
> 
> in 2003, the United States withdrew remaining non-training troops or armament purchase support from Saudi Arabia, with 200 of these support personnel remaining, primarily at Eskan Village, a base which is owned by Saudi Arabian government itself.
> 
> *Current U.S. units (units not bases) we are in military forum so you must know the deference .do you?*
> United States Military Training Mission Saudi Arabia (USMTM)
> Office of the Program Manager, Saudi Arabian National Guard Modernization Program (OPM-SANG)
> Office of the Program Manager - Facilities Security Force (OPM-FSF)
> 64th Air Expeditionary Group
> 
> they all a training programs there are no bases or american equipment they all program of maintenance of military equipment
> triple fail



Why can't you train yourself, like Iran does? Protectorate.


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> That so called 'holy land' of yours has been trampled upon by countless of foreign forces. You little protectorate.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you train yourself, like Iran does? Protectorate.
> because we are no monkeys building cardboard box ship and calling it training... and Photoshop does not work in this age


NEVER in history we have been conquered we are Arabs we knelt the Persian and erased their so called history and gave them new names and culture that helped them leave the dark ages and we cleansed the Arab land from roman filth and gave them a downfall that they never rose from... a harsh reality ... Persian and roman at the same time... and the land still holy and sound .and it will continue that is god promise to us the mighty mouhaedeen.

Why can't you train yourself, like Iran does?
because we are no monkeys building cardboard box ship and calling it training... and Photoshop does not work in this age


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> NEVER in history we have been conquered we are Arabs we knelt the Persian and erased their so called history and gave them new names and culture that helped them leave the dark ages and we cleansed the Arab land from roman filth and gave them a downfall that they never rose from... a harsh reality ... Persian and roman at the same time... and the land still holy and sound .and it will continue that is god promise to us the mighty mouhaedeen.
> 
> Why can't you train yourself, like Iran does?
> because we are no monkeys building cardboard box ship and calling it training... and Photoshop does not work in this age



Don't be so angry, little boy. Turkey conquered your arse for about 500-600 years. Or did you forget that? After the Turk's nice long stay in your land, the Brits carved you up like a cardboard box, and drew your borders with a ruler. Aside from that, since 1921, your weak arse can't even defend itself from outside powers NOR from inside powers. Which is why you're a protectorate. Silly little boy.

And erased Persian culture? You must be joking. Persians still have 10 times more culture than all Arabs combined, which is pretty much the culture of islam. Nice huh, your entire 'culture' coming from a little book. And don't tell your 'countrymen', but the arab expansion was also facilitated by turks. They just kept the arab 'holymen' in place, from fear of heavenly apocalypse. Arabs can't run sh!t. Never could, never will.


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> Don't be so angry, little boy. Turkey conquered your arse for about 500-600 years. Or did you forget that? After the Turk's nice long stay in your land, the Brits carved you up like a cardboard box, and drew your borders with a ruler. Aside from that, since 1921, your weak arse can't even defend itself from outside powers NOR from inside powers. Which is why you're a protectorate. Silly little boy.
> 
> And erased Persian culture? You must be joking. Persians still have 10 times more culture than all Arabs combined, which is pretty much the culture of islam. Nice huh, your entire 'culture' coming from a little book. And don't tell your 'countrymen', but the arab expansion was also facilitated by turks. They just kept the arab 'holymen' in place, from fear of heavenly apocalypse. Arabs can't run sh!t. Never could, never will.


history does not lie keep dreaming your alternative reality





we still speak our native language and have the same religion and culture
you on the other hand have been a toy to everyone from roman to being German leftover





get culture kidde


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> history does not lie keep dreaming your alternative reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we still speak our native language and have the same religion and culture
> you on the other hand have been a toy to everyone from roman to being German leftover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get culture kidde



My god, how sad is it that 'citizens' of the most hated country on earth, who need 'protection' from everybody, keep talking about their 'glorious past'. You dumb Sahudi rat, Iran has had empires for over 5000 years. You're Sahudi arse exists for 90 years. And you're 'heyday' was only 200 years. Since then, you've had ANATOLIAN c*cks up your fat arab arse How's that. And now you're horrified of 'those Persians' again, begging the US and Isr to bomb Iran How lovely. Be sure to keep your anti-Shia war going, it'll lead to your downfall sooner.


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> My god, how sad is it that 'citizens' of the most hated country on earth, who need 'protection' from everybody, keep talking about their 'glorious past'. You dumb Sahudi rat, Iran has had empires for over 5000 years. You're Sahudi arse exists for 90 years. And you're 'heyday' was only 200 years. Since then, you've had ANATOLIAN c*cks up your fat arab arse How's that. And now you're horrified of 'those Persians' again, begging the US and Isr to bomb Iran How lovely. Be sure to keep your anti-Shia war going, it'll lead to your downfall sooner.



the most hated country on earth
*Iran, Pakistan, Israel most negatively rated countries: BBC poll - The Express Tribune



*
Iran has had empires for over 5000 years.
*hahahhaa read and weep kidde (In 1935, Reza Shah asked foreign delegates to use the term Iran)
you ruled for less than 200 years, before you were conquered by Alexander the Great. 5000 my a s s then you got ruled by us 
World History Timeline The Persian Empire



hahahahaah get cornered lol dont get angry*


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> the most hated country on earth
> *Iran, Pakistan, Israel most negatively rated countries: BBC poll - The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Iran has had empires for over 5000 years.
> *hahahhaa read and weep kidde (In 1935, Reza Shah asked foreign delegates to use the term Iran)
> you ruled for less than 200 years, before you were conquered by Alexander the Great. 5000 my a s s then you got ruled by us
> World History Timeline The Persian Empire
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaah get cornered lol dont get angry*



Good. 2500 years then, if you want that. Still beats your nonsense. Anyway, I guess cuntries with a 100% negativity rating were left out of the list huh? And that's WITHOUT shameless 24/7 propaganda against it. Hmm. All intellectual people seem to praise Iran and it's history. Can you get me a non-jihadi/wahabbi scolar that would praise Sahudia?


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> Good. 2500 years then, if you want that. Still beats your nonsense. Anyway, I guess cuntries with a 100% negativity rating were left out of the list huh? And that's WITHOUT shameless 24/7 propaganda against it. Hmm. All intellectual people seem to praise Iran and it's history. Can you get me a non-jihadi/wahabbi scolar that would praise Sahudia?


2500 are you blind hahahhahaah 
bring prove or stick your dream land reality to yourself .which you failed and resorted to ignorant tactic 
don't waste my time next dream you get ....kay


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> 2500 are you blind hahahhahaah
> bring prove or stick your dream land reality to yourself .which you failed and resorted to ignorant tactic
> don't waste my time next dream you get ....kay



Your own link says 6th century before Christ. That's 2500 years.


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> Your own link says 6th century before Christ. That's 2500 years.


read before wasting my time it is only 3 lines kiddo 
(and ruled it for two centuries, before they were conquered by Alexander the Great. )


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> read before wasting my time it is only 3 lines kiddo
> (and ruled it for two centuries, before they were conquered by Alexander the Great. )



You dumb sh!t. This kind of thing comes and goes. Nobody said there was an Iranian empire for thousands of years straight. But there were many, many. More than you can count on two hands. Who else can say that?


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> You dumb sh!t. This kind of thing comes and goes. Nobody said there was an Iranian empire for thousands of years straight. But there were many, many. More than you can count on two hands. Who else can say that?


get owned boy you yourself said 5000 check your posts and i owned you using facts so DON'T WASTE MY TIME


----------



## Hindustani78

Suicide bomber kills two Iraqi generals in Anbar: Army | Zee News
Last Updated: Thursday, August 27, 2015 - 14:09

Baghdad: A suicide bomber in an explosives-rigged vehicle killed two Iraqi army generals north of the Anbar provincial capital of Ramadi on Thursday, a military spokesman said.

The bomber killed the deputy head of the Anbar Operations Command, Staff Major General Abdulrahman Abu Raghif, and 10th Division commander Staff Brigadier General Safin Abdulmajid, spokesman Brigadier General Yahya Rasool told AFP.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

KTOOOOM said:


> Iran has had empires for over 5000 years.
> *hahahhaa read and weep kidde (In 1935, Reza Shah asked foreign delegates to use the term Iran)*


What's so funny about that? He asked them to use the local and continuous ancient official name.
Qajar banknotes before Pahlavi kings:
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





Another example:
Although the Greeks call the country _Hellas_ or_Ellada_ (Greek: Ἑλλάς or Ελλάδα) and its official name is the Hellenic Republic, in English it is referred to as Greece, which comes from the Latin term _Graecia_ as used by the Romans, which literally means 'the land of the Greeks', and derives from the Greek name Γραικός. However, the name _Hellas_ is sometimes used in English as well.


----------



## United

STOP derailing thread plz.............meanwhile 

IS retakes part of Iraqi town of Baiji: Pentagon

whats happening out there........how can this group survive and succeed when the whole world army is attacking it?


----------



## United

BBC Arabic: Iraq's MOI said that clashes between Iraqi forces & Kataib Hezbollah took place at Hayy al-Mohandessin. 

Kataib Hezbollah captured 15 Iraqi soldiers, wounded 7 & killed 3, in addition to seizing a number of military vehicles.

Iraqi solders were searching for the Turkish engineers kidnapped by Kataib Hezbollah in Falastin Street


----------



## azzo

2500 years of empires then got raped by Camel riding Arabs 1400 years ago.

Weaklings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

azzo said:


> 2500 years of empires then got raped by Camel riding Arabs 1400 years ago.


Time to revive the history


----------



## 500

Suleimani and his gangs with Abramses, F-16s, Mi-28 and indiscriminate IRAMs can't advance anywhere without CC help.

The battle to retake Ramadi is going nowhere - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> Suleimani and his gangs with Abramses, F-16s, Mi-28 and indiscriminate IRAMs can't advance anywhere without CC help.
> 
> The battle to retake Ramadi is going nowhere - The Washington Post



Meanwhile IS has beaten Iraqi and Shiite troops badly in Baiji and pushed them further south into the southern suburbs of Baiji.


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraq defence minister unharmed in sniper attack | Zee News

Baghdad: Iraqi Defence Minister Khaled al-Obaidi escaped unharmed as a sniper fired on his convoy today near a town where security forces have been battling jihadists, the ministry said.

The attack, which took place in the Tal Abu Jrad area near Baiji wounded one of Obaidi's guards, the defence ministry said in a statement.

A defence ministry official told AFP that Obaidi himself was unharmed.
The minister was touring the area to oversee military operations in Baiji, which was seized by the Islamic State jihadist group last year, retaken by the government but then lost to the jihadists again.

It was not immediately clear if the attack was actually aimed at Obaidi, or just a militant firing on a target of opportunity.

IS overran large parts of Iraq last year, sweeping security forces aside, but Baghdad's forces have since regained ground with backing from a US-led coalition and Iran.

Holding Baiji, located on the road to IS hub Mosul, would eventually be a strategic asset for Iraqi forces, but an operation to retake Iraq's second city from the jihadists is currently a distant prospect.


Baiji is also located near the country's largest oil refinery, but the massive facility has been wrecked in fighting between government and IS forces.

The attack on Obaidi's convoy is just the latest in a long string of cases in which senior officials and officers have been exposed to bombings or shootings during battles against IS.

Two generals were killed in Iraq's Anbar province late last month, two more were wounded in the western province, and a division and a brigade commander were also killed.

The Anbar governor was wounded in 2014, while senior army and police commanders have also been killed in other provinces. 

AFP


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kurds had started a campaign against IS yesterday. After initial success, campaign halted. Look below:






Arab sources claim 12 Peshmergas killed, 20 wounded. Unconfirmed.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Suleimani and his gangs with Abramses, F-16s, Mi-28 and indiscriminate IRAMs can't advance anywhere without CC help.
> 
> The battle to retake Ramadi is going nowhere - The Washington Post



At least read what you referred to ..

The stuttering pace of the operation i*s likely to dent the image of the United States in Iraq, even as it spends $1.6 billion on training and equipping Iraqi forces.*

The operation to *retake Ramadi is being led by U.S.-backed forces*, with *Iraq’s Shiite militias largely excluded *amid concerns about stoking sectarian tension in the Sunni majority province of Anbar​


azzo said:


> 2500 years of empires then got raped by Camel riding Arabs 1400 years ago.
> 
> Weaklings.



Now I can feel how much suffering you caused for prophet (pbuh) back then ... and sadly after 1400 years you still fail to realize his message and the fact that it was Islam not Arabs which invaded Iran ... the point is what had you been before prophet (pbuh)?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642296246409949184
Iranian backed Talabani forces suffer defeat while American backed Barzani forces dont bother informing US Airforce on whereabouts of IS fighters.

With the political assassinations ongoing, soon Barzani will wipe out Iranian influence in northern Iraq.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

UPDATE: Appr. 100 ambulances have been seen in Daquq-Kirkuk road carrying Kurdish casualties in the campaign.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642318655661977600


----------



## Falcon29

Summary:

-Stalemate in Sinjar
-Stalemate in Bajji
-Siege of fallujah
-Siege of Ramadi

.........

Then reports on attempted ISIS offensives in Samarra and Baghad, but they have no presence anywhere near either. Does not make sense.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Stalemate on all fronts. Minimum casualties. IS continuing suicide attacks while Iraqi forces continue artillery, missiles and airstrikes against IS positions.


----------



## bdslph

sad to say once a beautiful IRAQ , Syria , Libya , Palestine , Lebanon is no more 
death destruction killing war


----------



## ultron

Iraqi air force got F-16IQ to kill ISIS


----------



## ultron

TOS-1A bringing the pain to Sunni Islamists


----------



## gangsta_rap

ultron said:


> TOS-1A bringing the pain to Sunni Islamists



I missed you too @Superboy


----------



## Hindustani78

A members of the Abbas combat squad, a Shiite militia group, wearing a shirt with the group's logo, mans a gun atop a vehicle during a military parade in Basra, 340 miles (550 kilometers) southeast of Baghdad, Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

not all shia militias are the same. there are huge differences between groups sometimes. 
showing an image of shia militia is bit stupid when not explaining what it is about.
this one is made after the call of al sistani and is totally under supervision of Iraqi army
it is not like bad groups like moqtada al sad
as said al sistani they are there to fight ISIS and not here to stay / keep power . they just are volunteers to help. and all the need is necessary. (since nobody is helping much the Iraqis)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

DAESH WILL TAKE OVER SYRIA . . . . FOR GUD . . HAHA AMERICA AL QAEDA JEW ARE GONER . . SHABAASH


----------



## ultron

ISIS shrunk a lot in Iraq


----------



## Hindustani78

Obama says fight against Islamic State group will take time

UNITED NATIONS — President Obama on Tuesday pledged all possible tools — military, intelligence and economic — to defeat the Islamic State group, but acknowledged the extremist group has taken root in Syria and Iraq, is resilient and continues to expand.

Obama spoke as chairman of a U.N. gathering of world leaders working to expand the battle against terrorism, a day after he and the leaders of Russia, China and Iran addressed the General Assembly on its 70th anniversary. The fight against terrorism, particularly in Syria, has seized the attention of top officials, but there has been no overall agreement on how to end the conflict there.

"I have repeatedly said that our approach will take time. This is not an easy task," Obama cautioned, while adding that he was "ultimately optimistic" the brutal organization would be defeated.

"This is a long-term campaign — not only against this particular network, but against its ideology," he said.

The Islamic State is attracting fighters from around the world, prompting fears they will return to their home countries to launch attacks. And the fight has been complicated by a Russian military buildup in Syria in support of President Bashar Assad. Russian President Vladimir Putin suggested Monday that Russia could launch airstrikes against the militants in Syria, if sanctioned by the United Nations or requested by Damascus.

Obama and Putin are at odds over Russian involvement because Washington has said Assad must be removed from power. Obama and Putin laid out competing visions for Syria during their speeches to the opening meeting of the annual U.N. General Assembly on Monday.

Obama reiterated Tuesday that defeating IS requires "a new (Syrian) leader and an inclusive government that united the Syrian people in the fight against terrorist groups."

Reflecting the divide, an official with the Russian delegation said Moscow would take part in the Obama-led event only by a lower-level official, U.N. deputy ambassador Evgeny Zagaynov. Russia on Wednesday will chair its own meeting on countering extremism as this month's U.N. Security Council president.

One by one, speakers at Tuesday's meeting spoke of the need to confront the extremism which Jordan's King Abdullah II described as the "greatest collective threat of our time."

United Nations Secretary General Ban ki-Moon said the U.N.'s most recent data shows a 70 percent increase in foreign terrorist fighters from over 100 countries to regions in conflict. He said security-focused counterterrorism measures are crucial but stressed the need to go beyond, including making a special effort to reach young people.

"Social media is central. We need to offer a counter-weight to the siren songs that promise adventure, but deliver horror — and that promise meaning, but create more misery," he said.

Turkish Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu used the opportunity to highlight his government's fight against rebels of the Kurdistan Workers' Party, or PKK, saying "there is no difference between the Islamic State group and the PKK."

"One terrorist fighting the other will not legitimize it," he said.


----------



## ultron

Shia militia got Abrams tanks to kill jihadists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

good work Iraq


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


>



after Syria Hezbollah and Iran Russia can kick the terrorist out of Iraq also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

Popular Mobilization Forces parade

عکس/ رونمایی حشد الشعبی از پهپاد خود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Barmaley

USA don't want Russian Air strikes in Iraq against ISIS terrorists. Now you can see that USA trying to protect ISIS. USA = terrorists supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Barmaley said:


> USA don't want Russian Air strikes in Iraq against ISIS terrorists. Now you can see that USA trying to protect ISIS. USA = terrorists supporters.



true  
40% terrorist infrastructure has been destroyed by russian 
the war is not over but it is doing good and long way to go

it is time for NATO USA to work with Russia and work with SAA 
they dont like assad i understand and get it but they dont need to hate SAA it is the army of Syrian people not assad personal army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

soon wish the russia are in iraq and the parliament approves it


----------



## Broccoli

Barmaley said:


> USA don't want Russian Air strikes in Iraq against ISIS terrorists. Now you can see that USA trying to protect ISIS. USA = terrorists supporters.



No, they were smart because next Russians would have said that US is supporting Assad.

Iraqi CH-4B drones.


----------



## bdslph

*Syrian Strikes: Why Iraq Leaning Toward Russia, Turning Away From US*

*Frustrated with the US-led coalition's ineffective anti-ISIL campaign, Iraq is turning to Russia, viewing Moscow as a much more trustworthy partner than Washington, US author Eric Zuesse notes.*
Yes, Iraq wants Russia to play a bigger role than the US in the war against Islamic State, and for good reason, US author and investigative historian notes.
Indeed, Iraq's security and economic development are not on the foreign policy agenda of Washington. Substantially weakened due to the American invasion of 2003, the country is currently suffering from the ISIL advance.

"It is also an unequivocal statement from the majority-Shiite nation of Iraq, that the US is too heavily committed to the rabidly fundamentalist Sunni royal family of Saudi Arabia (who provide the overwhelming bulk of the funding for al-Qaeda and other jihadist movements), to be willing to do what must be done in order to defeat in Iraq the Sunni extremists who have destroyed Iraq, and who are now possibly turning Iraq into a failed state, like Libya has become after NATO’s bombing campaign there in 2011," Eric Zuesse pointed out in his article for Strategic Culture Foundation.

To complicate matters further, in February 2015, Head of the Iraqi Parliament's National Security and Defense Committee Hakem al-Zameli reported that there was evidence showing that the US Apache helicopters had repeatedly dropped food and weaponry for Islamic State.

"We keep finding documents, pictures, and information confirming that the [US-led] coalition aircraft violate Iraqi sovereignty and international norms in order to prolong the war with ISIL by providing it with aid by air or on land," al-Zameli said as quoted by Zuesse.

And it is not the first time that Washington and Riyadh have covertly supported Sunni extremists in order to shift the balance of power in the region, the investigative historian remarked. 

"The Saudi royals had co-founded al-Qaeda (working through the CIA and Osama bin Laden) in order to defeat the pro-Russian Afghan government of Nur Muhammad Taraki back in 1979," Zuesse reminded.

Remarkably, Saddam Hussein in Iraq and Muammar Gaddafi in Libya had blocked jihadists and Islamic extremists from operating in their countries. By toppling Hussein and then Gaddafi the US has played straight into Islamists' hands. So far, it was Washington who facilitated the rise of Islamic State, not Iraqis, the US author underscored.
Meanwhile, the Saudi monarchy, backed by the US, is imposing its own ultra-conservative form of Sunni Islam – Salafism – in the Middle East and beyond. This Western support to Sunni jihadists is predictably frustrating Iraqi Shiites.

"The United States is allied with the Saudi royal family's political movement, against Russia, and against Iran — and, therefore, against Baathist Syria, which allies with both Shiite Iran and secular Russia… And Iraq that has moved more firmly into the Iranian camp is moving toward Russia and away from the United States," Zuesse explained.

Today, Washington is snubbing both Russia and Iraq, blaming the first for what the Pentagon calls a "flawed" military strategy in Syria, and the latter for its "unwillingness" to fight Islamic State. However, it cannot divert public opinion from the US' evident failure to eradicate ISIL as well as Washington's efforts to re-draw the map of the region.


Read more: Syrian Strikes: Why Iraq Leaning Toward Russia, Turning Away From US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

Sputniknews is Kremlin sponsored propaganda outlet. I guess Pravda got old.


----------



## bdslph

*ISIS leader al-Baghdadi injured in Iraqi airstrike on terrorist convoy *


Iraq’s Air Force struck the convoy of Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi as he was about to meet with the terror group’s top commanders, Reuters cited a military statement. The Baghdad Information Center has confirmed that the strike injured al-Baghdadi.
"_Iraqi air forces have bombed the convoy of the terrorist Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi while he was heading to Karabla to attend a meeting with Daesh [ISIS] commanders,_" read the initial military statement cited by Reuters.

The military gave no information about the fate of the terrorist leader.

Al-Baghdadi was_ “wounded”_ in the airstrike, while three of his deputies were killed, Iranian news agency IRNA claimed, citing an informed source.

ISIS leader al-Baghdadi injured in Iraqi airstrike on terrorist convoy — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Iraqi Popular Mobilization Forces: Military vehicles and equipment in Basra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

T-55 said:


> Iraqi Popular Mobilization Forces: Military vehicles and equipment in Basra


May Allah grant them victory on isis.


----------



## bdslph

latest ISIS commander dead in Iraq and Syria that will be bad for morale 

ISIS leader was injured so it is bad for morale for terrorist

i would say Iraq did good finding ISIS leader is not easy task and bombs them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*ISIL Propaganda Mastermind Killed by Iraqi Air Forces*

Read more: ISIL Propaganda Mastermind Killed by Iraqi Air Forces

*A leading figure of the Islamic State (ISIL) terrorist group Abu Omar al-Shishani was killed during the bombing of an ISIL convoy, IRNA reported citing an Iraqi source.*

According to the source, al-Shishani, a Georgian-born Chechen, was in charge of ISIL propaganda activities.
On Sunday, the Iraqi Air Force attacked the convoy of ISIL leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi in the Western Iraqi province of Anbar. The motorcade was heading to a meeting of ISIL commanders.

The Iraqi military reported that al-Baghdadi was injured as a result of the bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Karim Nihaya, an artist in Baghdad, wrapped a painting of President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia last week. Mr. Putin's popularity is soaring in Iraq's Shiite heartland for his military raids in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

manlion said:


> Karim Nihaya, an artist in Baghdad, wrapped a painting of President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia last week. Mr. Putin's popularity is soaring in Iraq's Shiite heartland for his military raids in Syria.




its putin 
he got all for you 

damn hehee he is becoming preetty like hero in few weeks then americans who were there so many years and still no one likes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Green: Areas taken back from Daesh in nearly a year after their incursion in June 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

*Iraqi Air Force Kills 37 Islamic State Militants, Injures 40*

*The Iraqi air force killed 37 militants from the Islamic State (ISIL) terrorist organization in the Iraqi province of Anbar, while more than 40 terrorists were injured, media reported Wednesday.*

Read more: Iraqi Air Force Kills 37 Islamic State Militants, Injures 40

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CENTCOM

Upon occasions we get questions from bloggers on this forum about our actions, military actions, against ISIL. The issue of ISIL is a multi-tiered one, in addition to working with our coalition partners, and aiming for a collective action against ISIL, we are also conducting air strikes which are targeting members of ISIL or their assets. This enables our coalition partners, the Iraqi forces to conduct better ground operations. Having said that highlighted below are the most recent updates on our military operations against ISIL, Operation Inherent Resolve, as deliberated by Spokesperson Col. Steve Warren:

“As of 12 o'clock today, the U.S.-led coalition has conducted a total of *7,440 airstrikes*, with *4,798 in Iraq, 2,642 in Syria.* In Ramadi, the ISF continues to move to isolate enemy forces who are occupying the capital of Anbar province. We've conducted 292 strikes against ISIL in and around that city since operations there began. We've conducted 52 strikes just in the last 10 days. These strikes have killed hundreds of fighters, destroyed mortar positions, vehicle-borne IEDs, explosive facilities, heavy machine guns, and even sniper positions.

Aided by our strikes, Iraqi ground forces have advanced 15 kilometers over the last seven days and we've seen some encouraging developments. Last week for the first time, Iraqi F-16s provided direct support to maneuvering Iraqi ground forces. Over the past week, the CTS, the counterterrorist service, in particular has stood out in very tough fighting along the western approaches to Ramadi.”

Haroon Ahmad
DET – U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu


----------



## Malik Alashter

CENTCOM said:


> 4,798 in Iraq


4798 sorty in Iraqwithin a year that's not little if every sorty killed one isis that would lead to the vanish of isis as the media keep repeating that isis all in all 2000 fihgter!?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Iraqis are doing well now but what Iraq need is now Russian air strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CENTCOM

Malik Alashter said:


> 4798 sorty in Iraqwithin a year that's not little if every sorty killed one isis that would lead to the vanish of isis as the media keep repeating that isis all in all 2000 fihgter!?.



We are not sure from what source you have gathered that there are only 2000 ISIL fighters We haven’t released anything on that but posted below are a couple of media reports that will give you an estimate, mind you even these reports are not fully confirmed, but they will give you a general idea.

However, to win the fight against DAESH, it is important that understand that this isn’t a numbers game. If we are to defeat DAESH, we have to all come together and expose the reality of this group, so that people would not voluntarily join them. We have to expose the brutality of this ideology they are preaching in order to defeat it. To many of us, it is quite inconceivable that anyone would want to join this violent and brutal group, however, the reality is that there are people joining DAESH - mostly those who are being deluded by empty promises. There are many people who have come back to tell the story of how life under DAESH really is and we help them tell their story to the world. 

ISIS By the Numbers: Foreign Fighter Total Keeps Growing - NBC News

Iraq and Syria: How many foreign fighters are fighting for Isil? - Telegraph

Haroon Ahmad
DET – U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu


----------



## bdslph

CENTCOM said:


> We are not sure from what source you have gathered that there are only 2000 ISIL fighters We haven’t released anything on that but posted below are a couple of media reports that will give you an estimate, mind you even these reports are not fully confirmed, but they will give you a general idea.
> 
> However, to win the fight against DAESH, it is important that understand that this isn’t a numbers game. If we are to defeat DAESH, we have to all come together and expose the reality of this group, so that people would not voluntarily join them. We have to expose the brutality of this ideology they are preaching in order to defeat it. To many of us, it is quite inconceivable that anyone would want to join this violent and brutal group, however, the reality is that there are people joining DAESH - mostly those who are being deluded by empty promises. There are many people who have come back to tell the story of how life under DAESH really is and we help them tell their story to the world.
> 
> ISIS By the Numbers: Foreign Fighter Total Keeps Growing - NBC News
> 
> Iraq and Syria: How many foreign fighters are fighting for Isil? - Telegraph
> 
> Haroon Ahmad
> DET – U.S. Central Command
> www.facebook.com/centcomurdu





CENTCOM said:


> We are not sure from what source you have gathered that there are only 2000 ISIL fighters We haven’t released anything on that but posted below are a couple of media reports that will give you an estimate, mind you even these reports are not fully confirmed, but they will give you a general idea.
> 
> However, to win the fight against DAESH, it is important that understand that this isn’t a numbers game. If we are to defeat DAESH, we have to all come together and expose the reality of this group, so that people would not voluntarily join them. We have to expose the brutality of this ideology they are preaching in order to defeat it. To many of us, it is quite inconceivable that anyone would want to join this violent and brutal group, however, the reality is that there are people joining DAESH - mostly those who are being deluded by empty promises. There are many people who have come back to tell the story of how life under DAESH really is and we help them tell their story to the world.
> 
> ISIS By the Numbers: Foreign Fighter Total Keeps Growing - NBC News
> 
> Iraq and Syria: How many foreign fighters are fighting for Isil? - Telegraph
> 
> Haroon Ahmad
> DET – U.S. Central Command
> www.facebook.com/centcomurdu



ISIS and other terrorist ORG are not local IRaqis and Syrians mostly are foreign fighter 
7000 Russia and former soviet countrie alone


----------



## CekilinBenDoktorum

Putin this Putin that. lots of cocksuckerfanboys These days.
i tell you what, Saudis should in fact lower the oil production and double oil Price. Why is Saudi Arabia helping US Warmongerers against Russia? USA is not helping Saudis. Why does Saudi Arabia not cut the oil production so Russia can arm themselfs to grow to a real threat to Europe and USA kuffars?
Let them kuffars kill each other in World War Three with massive Military build up. Saudis can easily use the oil Money to make peace with Asad, Iran and other Muslims. Saudi Money should be invested in Syria.
I trust in Saudis. They will overcome this ugly fake world and find to the routes of Prophet Muhammad (Peace be upon him)


----------



## Malik Alashter

bdslph said:


> ISIS and other terrorist ORG are not local IRaqis and Syrians mostly are foreign fighter
> 7000 Russia and former soviet countrie alone


That's not right especially in Iraq where Baathist form the bilk of the terrorist group isis. most of the leaders of isis are baathist.


----------



## bdslph

Malik Alashter said:


> That's not right especially in Iraq where Baathist form the bilk of the terrorist group isis. most of the leaders of isis are baathist.



how is Iraq holding up
any news on the Russian air strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Iraq shows off airstrike by new Chinese-made combat drone (VIDEO) *

The Iraqi military has released a video displaying the combat deployment of a CH-4B drone which the country recently bought from China. Baghdad has been diversifying its arms supply to decrease its reliance on American producers.
The Caihong (Rainbow) 4B drone flew from the al-Kut Air Base southeast of Baghdad and shot an AR-1 laser-guided anti-tank missile at an Islamic State target, according to the Iraqi Defense Ministry. The first-ever Iraqi combat drone mission was supervised by Defense Minister Khaled-al-Obeidi.

Iraq purchased a number of Chinese combat drones in early 2015, with photos of the robotic aircraft already in Iraq surfacing since at least March. The CH-4B is a dual reconnaissance/combat UAV with a range of 5,000 km, according to producer, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The drone is similar to the US-made MQ-9 Reaper can carry a payload of up to 350kg carried on six pads. Its designated weapons include Lan Jian 7 (Blue Arrow 7) laser-guided air-to-surface missiles, TG100 bombs and the AR-1 missiles, the latter being an equivalent of American-made Hellfire missiles.

*READ MORE: Toe to toe with US: China unveils its heaviest drone*

China is already world's largest producer of UAVs and is working on taking on a greater share in the military drone segment of the global market, competing against traditional leaders like the US and Israel. In September it revealed its heaviest combat drone to date, the Caihong 5.

Earlier this year Nigeria received a number of armed Caihong-3 drones from Beijing, which it appears to have been using in its campaign against Boko Haram militants. China may also have shared drone technology with Pakistan, as its Burraq drone unveiled in November 2013 bears a strong resemblance to the same Chinese model, according to defense experts.

Iraq, which for years had the US as its primary arms supplier, is currently broadening its defense contracts geographically. In addition to China it signed big arms deals with Russia and Iran.

Iraq shows off airstrike by new Chinese-made combat drone (VIDEO) — RT News






*Iraq launches its new Chinese Ch-4B drone العراق يطلق أولى طائراته الصينية بدون طيار لقصف داعش *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

bdslph said:


> how is Iraq holding up
> any news on the Russian air strike


Thank you very much for asking.

The news that coming are great they liberated some areas and the popular mobilization forces as I heard are going ahead toward Mosul all they need the green light from Baghdad.


----------



## bdslph

Malik Alashter said:


> Thank you very much for asking.
> 
> The news that coming are great they liberated some areas and the popular mobilization forces as I heard are going ahead toward Mosul all they need the green light from Baghdad.



i think Iraq need more like the su24 su25
make Russia allies back to the list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Must watch:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655158054426509312
ISIS terrorists are literally being butchered by Iraqi forces and PMF in Baiji area these days, not getting much of media coverage all thanks to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Must watch:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655158054426509312
> ISIS terrorists are literally being butchered by Iraqi forces and PMF in Baiji area these days, not getting much of media coverage all thanks to Syria.




U.S., allies conduct 24 air strikes in Syria and Iraq: military - Yahoo News

"...with 21 strikes in Iraq, according to a statement released on Friday."


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> U.S., allies conduct 24 air strikes in Syria and Iraq: military - Yahoo News
> 
> "...with 21 strikes in Iraq, according to a statement released on Friday."



I'm talking about ground operations. There are hundreds of pics from past few days with corpses of ISIS terrorists around Baiji city and refinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> I'm talking about ground operations. There are hundreds of pics from past few days with corpses of ISIS terrorists around Baiji city and refinery.



People are more comfortable in ground combat/fighting. This is why when you see Hezbollah fighting in Syria they are comfortable on the ground, in Lebanon it's a whole different story. Much harder to establish yourself on ground and most of time is about survival. If there weren't air strikes the simple reality is the ground fighting would be very prolonged and slow and nobody is really that fearful since the clashes are pretty distant. When you have large air raids done and you're fighting in the open of these gas fields it is whole different story. So airstrikes is the factor that matters here. That doesn't mean you can't advance without air power.


----------



## Malik Alashter

It is the mobilized popular forces that defeat the terrorists these men fight with high morality.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> People are more comfortable in ground combat/fighting. This is why when you see Hezbollah fighting in Syria they are comfortable on the ground, in Lebanon it's a whole different story. Much harder to establish yourself on ground and most of time is about survival. If there weren't air strikes the simple reality is the ground fighting would be very prolonged and slow and nobody is really that fearful since the clashes are pretty distant. When you have large air raids done and you're fighting in the open of these gas fields it is whole different story. So airstrikes is the factor that matters here. That doesn't mean you can't advance without air power.



Airstrikes will not do anything unless the ground troops go in. You are trying too hard to diminish the role of Iraqi forces on the ground, while it's actually them who are killing the most of ISIS terrorists. If anything, the obliteration of ISIS terrorists in past few days around Baiji is the strongest indication. Tens or hundreds of pics showing their corpses.

PS: U.S didn't conduct any airstrike against ISIS in Baiji during this operation.No one expected them to do so either.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655753543140421632

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55




----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Airstrikes will not do anything unless the ground troops go in. You are trying too hard to diminish the role of Iraqi forces on the ground, while it's actually them who are killing the most of ISIS terrorists. If anything, the obliteration of ISIS terrorists in past few days around Baiji is the strongest indication. Tens or hundreds of pics showing their corpses.
> 
> PS: U.S didn't conduct any airstrike against ISIS in Baiji during this operation.No one expected them to do so either.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655753543140421632



No, without air strikes ground offensive will stall because they can setup defenses and use environment to their advantage. With 24 air raids in one day(Maybe 50 plus air strikes depending on how many bombs dropped each raid) that make it impossible for ISIS to use ground to their advantage. And hence breaks up their defense and complicates counter offensive efforts if not diminishes it completely. Without air power of US we saw what happened, they were advancing steadily, doesn't mean they would take southern part of Iraq but it means they would still be established in the areas they advanced in.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> No, without air strikes ground offensive will stall because they can setup defenses and use environment to their advantage. With 24 air raids in one day(Maybe 50 plus air strikes depending on how many bombs dropped each raid) that make it impossible for ISIS to use ground to their advantage. And hence breaks up their defense and complicates counter offensive efforts if not diminishes it completely. Without air power of US we saw what happened, they were advancing steadily, doesn't mean they would take southern part of Iraq but it means they would still be established in the areas they advanced in.



Yes it's possible. And as you saw, U.S has not conducted any airstrike near Baiji. As always, they are bombing northern Iraq and areas near Kurdistan region and Mosul. So, your argument is invalid. There hasn't been one single airstrike during this operation from U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Yes it's possible. And as you saw, U.S has not conducted any airstrike near Baiji. As always, they are bombing northern Iraq and areas near Kurdistan region and Mosul. So, your argument is invalid. There hasn't been one single airstrike during this operation from U.S.



I honestly doubt there wasn't an air strike there, Beijeii is already largely destroyed I don't know why ISIS keeps going for it. And it probably gets shelled pretty hard.


----------



## ultron

Iraqi forces, Shia militias retake Beiji refinery from ISIS - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

listen to this isis members blaming each other!.


----------



## Madali

Congrats to the Iraqi soldier. With current developments in Syria & in Iraq, extremists are probably having a very low morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oproh

It's truly a wonderful news to hear that both the terrorists in syria and iraq and being purged at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Madali said:


> Congrats to the Iraqi soldier. With current developments in Syria & in Iraq, extremists are probably having a very low morale.


Bro all we needed is a brave decision from a brave man alas we lacked that due to the idea of real civil war can flame once our leaders decide they just were and still hesitated.

But the attitude of Mr, Butin changed that a little bit otherwise even the call of Sayed Ali Alsistani to use extreme force against corruption went in vain!.


----------



## Madali

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro all we needed is a brave decision from a brave man alas we lacked that due to the idea of real civil war can flame once our leaders decide they just were and still hesitated.
> 
> But the attitude of Mr, Butin changed that a little bit otherwise even the call of Sayed Ali Alsistani to use extreme force against corruption went in vain!.



Like how we in the middle east import our arms, it seems we need to import our leaders too!

Sometimes I feel like crying about our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Madali said:


> Like how we in the middle east import our arms, it seems we need to import our leaders too!
> 
> Sometimes I feel like crying about our region.


Well we have them but they too cautious.


----------



## bdslph

Madali said:


> Congrats to the Iraqi soldier. With current developments in Syria & in Iraq, extremists are probably having a very low morale.





oproh said:


> It's truly a wonderful news to hear that both the terrorists in syria and iraq and being purged at the same time.



the morale of the terrorist in Syria and Iraq is low now 
Iraq is doing good now in fighting 
all Iraq need more air support from Russia 
the joint force of Syria Iraq Iran Russia center in Iraq is finally paying of 

terrorist are running like hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

HD Footage Of Iraqi PMU Advance In Northern Area Of Baiji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

T-55 said:


> HD Footage Of Iraqi PMU Advance In Northern Area Of Baiji



whats IRAQI PMU


----------



## T-55

bdslph said:


> whats IRAQI PMU


Popular Mobilization Forces
Popular Mobilization Forces (Iraq) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

T-55 said:


> Popular Mobilization Forces
> Popular Mobilization Forces (Iraq) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



good to see they are well equipped like Hezbollah in Iraq


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Shia forces continue advance against ISIS

New Advances: Iraqi Forces Liberate Region North of Ramadi From ISIL

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## bdslph

*RAW: Plumes of smoke rise as Iraq attacks ISIS shelters 

SMOKE THE RATS OUT 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

*Obama Asks Iraq to Stop Cooperating With Russia in Anti-ISIL Fight *

Read more: Obama Asks Iraq to Stop Cooperating With Russia in Anti-ISIL Fight

*Retired US General John Allen, who is coordinating the US-led anti-ISIL campaign, asked Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi not to cooperate with Moscow in the fight against the radical Sunni group, which has largely remained unaffected by American airstrikes, the Asharq Al-Awsat newspaper reported.*
"John Allen… informed Haider al-Abadi that Washington was disturbed by Iraq's alliance [with Russia], and said, to the letter, that 'President Barack Obama is enquiring regarding his role [in the fight against ISIS]… Shouldn't Iraq be thanking the US?'" a source, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told the London-based daily.
_______________________________________________________________________________________

so what does it means , the Russian bombing and the friend of Syria are pushing the terrorist and killing them 
its working 
so basically it is saying dont fight the terrorist thanks american now everything is clear and begin honest at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Serpentine said:


> Green: Areas taken back from Daesh in nearly a year after their incursion in June 2014.



Slowly...... but surely ! Good luck to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

bdslph said:


> *Obama Asks Iraq to Stop Cooperating With Russia in Anti-ISIL Fight *
> 
> Read more: Obama Asks Iraq to Stop Cooperating With Russia in Anti-ISIL Fight
> 
> *Retired US General John Allen, who is coordinating the US-led anti-ISIL campaign, asked Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi not to cooperate with Moscow in the fight against the radical Sunni group, which has largely remained unaffected by American airstrikes, the Asharq Al-Awsat newspaper reported.*
> "John Allen… informed Haider al-Abadi that Washington was disturbed by Iraq's alliance [with Russia], and said, to the letter, that 'President Barack Obama is enquiring regarding his role [in the fight against ISIS]… Shouldn't Iraq be thanking the US?'" a source, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told the London-based daily.
> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> so what does it means , the Russian bombing and the friend of Syria are pushing the terrorist and killing them
> its working
> so basically it is saying dont fight the terrorist thanks american now everything is clear and begin honest at least


As I read on faebook and as I see on tv channels from Iraq, the Iraqis are pushing Alabadi to cooperate with Russia.

Mr. president obama sn't loosing his kids neither the fight at his home.


----------



## bdslph

Malik Alashter said:


> As I read on faebook and as I see on tv channels from Iraq, the Iraqis are pushing Alabadi to cooperate with Russia.
> 
> Mr. president obama sn't loosing his kids neither the fight at his home.



MR OBAMA IS JEALOUS OF IRAN RUSSIA AND HEZBOLLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Iraqi PMU Continues Advance In Order To Secure Baiji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

*Iraq's ruling alliance asks PM to seek Russian strikes against ISIS *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Iraq’s ruling bloc wants Russian airstrikes, politician tells RT ‘lack of trust’ between Iraq & US *

Iraq's ruling alliance has written to the country’s prime minister, requesting Russian help in the fight against ISIS terrorists. An Iraqi politician told RT that the public wants Russian involvement and there is breakdown in trust with the Americans.
_“The largest bloc has sent a request to the prime minister to add further forces to the fight against terrorism and not only to rely on the United States and the international coalition, which has up till now been rather shy in its efforts to destroy [Islamic State] bases in Iraq,”_ Saad Al-Matlabi, a member of the country's State of Law Coalition, told RT.

_“Therefore it is understandable that the Iraqi parliament and the defense committee would send a request to the prime minister to add more forces and in particular the forces of the Russian Federation, which has proved quite efficient in destroying [Islamic State] bases in neighboring Syria.”_



_“The public mood is definitely in favor of Russian involvement because it has been over a year and a half now and ISIS has flourished in Iraq under the American airstrikes. One could question the honesty and integrity of the US airstrikes.”_


Iraq’s ruling bloc wants Russian airstrikes, politician tells RT ‘lack of trust’ between Iraq & US — RT News


read the whole article it is awesome news wish to see Russian airforce based in Iraq soon 
no more USA they are not serious 
Air power that is all Iraq is missing like Syria 
with ground coordination the alliance in Iraq will be more strong and deadly 
time for the terrorist to run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Iraqi Parliament to Vote on Request for Russian Airstrikes*
*According to a member of the State of Law Coalition, Iraq's parliament is planning to vote whether or not the country will request the support of the Russian Aerospace Forces in fighting the Islamic State militant group by the end of this month.*

Read more: Iraqi Parliament to Vote on Request for Russian Airstrikes

at last good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF liberate entire baiji, uncover mass graves, IED/ VBIED factories, tunnels weapons caches. 

PMF forces pushed borth and loberated much of the Makhool mountain ranges up to the Fat-ha area. 

Meanwhile IS forces claimed that they have "imprisoned" 400 "traitor" sunni men for cheering for the PMF and conspiring to join them in the town of Zawyiah North of Baiji.


----------



## Serpentine

Baiji under full control of Iraqi forces. ISIS was literally crushed. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657151694682378240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657153284667518976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657154136643936256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> Baiji under full control of Iraqi forces. ISIS was literally crushed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657151694682378240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657153284667518976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657154136643936256



i more worried now they change and mixed to civilian now they are going to carry suicide or gun attack at any place


----------



## Malik Alashter

bdslph said:


> i more worried now they change and mixed to civilian now they are going to carry suicide or gun attack at any place


That's what i'm thinkong about I have no doubt most of the terrorists from that same city you know the Iraqi armu librated this city many times once they leave and give it to the locals they isis " as they said came and took over".


----------



## Azizam

Islamic State: Kurdish hostages freed but US soldier killed - BBC News


----------



## Alshawi1234

bdslph said:


> i more worried now they change and mixed to civilian now they are going to carry suicide or gun attack at any place



Strategies have changed. There are no civilians in the city as it has been empty for over 9 months. All captured "civilian" will be dealt with as terrorists.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Strategies have changed. There are no civilians in the city as it has been empty for over 9 months. All captured "civilian" will be dealt with as terrorists.


It's not about dreams it's about facts.

I hope every words you say come true. The PMF annonced that they will leave a force to hold the city that means innocents men will be killed in cold blood just like before unless they decide as you said that they will capture the " civilian " and treat them as terrorist or terrorists supporters these people without harsh bloody treatment they wont stop.


----------



## anon45

Azizam said:


> Islamic State: Kurdish hostages freed but US soldier killed - BBC News



RIP, going out as a true hero saving 70 hostages from beheading and worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Watch this.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Malik Alashter said:


> It's not about dreams it's about facts.
> 
> I hope every words you say come true. The PMF annonced that they will leave a force to hold the city that means innocents men will be killed in cold blood just like before unless they decide as you said that they will capture the " civilian " and treat them as terrorist or terrorists supporters these people without harsh bloody treatment they wont stop.



The entire baiji city was evacuated many months ago. ALL the civilians left the city. When baiji and areas to the north were liberated, Some sunni villagers set up ambushes against retreating IS convoys and killed over 20 of them. 

Sunni Civilians from the "mas7ag" village walked many miles through the desert to enter PMF controlled territory to avoid IS revenge against them. IS have also kidnapped 400 sunni men from the town of zawiyah, claiming that they were conspiring with the the PMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> The entire baiji city was evacuated many months ago. ALL the civilians left the city. When baiji and areas to the north were liberated, Some sunni villagers set up ambushes against retreating IS convoys and killed over 20 of them.
> 
> Sunni Civilians from the "mas7ag" village walked many miles through the desert to enter PMF controlled territory to avoid IS revenge against them. IS have also kidnapped 400 sunni men from the town of zawiyah, claiming that they were conspiring with the the PMF.


Good but I didn't mean all the civilians in Baiji I meant those who stays in the city and accepted isis those or at least some of them isis supporters.

No doubt that some some Sunnis are innocents but also who would believe that only forigners isis fighting in Iraq and who can believe few thousand do all this damage to a nation with almost half a million man in arm it's can't be without help and support from the locals


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657269158661361664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

It makes me feel so nice, knowing that Syrians and Iraqis are kicking terrorist asses recently. Hopefully, once the scums are removed from their lands, these two countries should join forces, and create an anti-terrorist collation. Enough is enough. The middle east, once and for all, needs to be a terrorist-free land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Madali said:


> It makes me feel so nice, knowing that Syrians and Iraqis are kicking terrorist asses recently. Hopefully, once the scums are removed from their lands, these two countries should join forces, and create an anti-terrorist collation. Enough is enough. The middle east, once and for all, needs to be a terrorist-free land.



Thoughts should be changed and it takes generations ...


----------



## Madali

raptor22 said:


> Thoughts should be changed and it takes generations ...



Nah, thoughts can be changed easily. I mean, look at the west. Until a few decades ago, homosexuality was a perversion, and now being for gay marriages means that the person is enlightened.


----------



## raptor22

Madali said:


> Nah, thoughts can be changed easily. I mean, look at the west. Until a few decades ago, homosexuality was a perversion, and now being for gay marriages means that the person is enlightened.



I hope but as you mentioned *"a few decades ago"* ...


----------



## ultron

Iraqi Shia militia shot down an ISIS Inspire 1 recon drone.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/w...f-isis-tell-of-beatings-and-torture.html?_r=0


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> I won't believe it, they can tell their fake stories to idiots. Meanwhile nytimes will never report the crimes committted by Shia militias nor Kurdish militias. A sunni is not allowed to have a voice in the media to tell his story. Hence there is major bias against Sunni's. Which means these reports have zero credibility. Until the bias ends then they are meaningless.
> 
> Meanwhile, once again Shia bullshitters who are coordinating with US forces and getting air strikes for their sectarian militias make up bogus reports that US is arming ISIS:
> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/488126/%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B4%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D9%81%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%DA%AF%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D8%A8%DB%8C%DA%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%87-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AE%D8%A7%DA%A9-%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%82-%D8%B3%D9%86%D8%AF
> 
> .......
> 
> Shia's hate Muslims so much, that even while US is giving them dozens of sorties on daily basis, including ground forces, advisers and defending whole of Baghdad for them, they will still try to framing Sunni's as ones who get assistance from West. This is because Shia's are desperate for hegemony and desperate to destroy Islam and Sunni's, hence they will be deceptive and try giving them selves excuses to attack Sunni nations and convert them to Shia nations. And Arab states aren't doing nothing about it. You are supporting it by advancing their propaganda.


Shia's are Muslims too and media does talk about Shia crimes all the time. I don't know what you're on lol.


----------



## dearhypocrite

shia when they are minority, they will look like a peaceful community

wait when they become majority, sunni community will find how miserable their life will become


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> Only AJ does, other than there is nothing. I personally don't consider them as Muslims, they can be nice people but in general they go against everything we stand for. Especially politically they always want us dead.


Lol so typical of a Palestinian to go back on his words. Really not trying to be mean, this is just the truth. You've previously shown you're a hardline Islamist then an agnostic and now you're back to Muslim, maybe it's just because it's convenient for you, but a man has to have some principles. Just saying. Obviously, there are many exceptions to the Palestinian thing, I only said it 'cause it's a trend I've noticed.


----------



## dearhypocrite

@Falcon & ahmed jo

why don't we unite under 1 "roof" (ummah) because we are brothers

the more we unite, the stronger we will become

we should tolerate with each other

peace upon you all


----------



## dearhypocrite

Falcon29 said:


> He's nationalist Arab that hates Islamists yet is anti-Iran. So he pretends to be supportive of Syrian opposition in reality he is pro-Assad pro Arab nationalism and pro Iran. Syrian conflict was able to expose where they actually stand by heart. Their empty words mean nothing, they can give as many empty statements about how they support Syrians.



ok noted.

however i hope he will become a pure muslim one day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Shia entered Ramadi. 

PressTV-Iraq forces enter Daesh-held Ramadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi forces cleared entire baiji, seniyah and all the surrounding villages up to the fat-ha bridge to the north. Mak'houl mountains are also loberated. 

IS carried out a series of poorly planned counter attacks towards Samara from the Anbar desert and from Hawijah and shirqat towards the mak'houl mountains, they gained ground initially but we're Lter beaten back after suffering hundreds of casualtiesa and loosing much of their equipment. Iraqi forces Next move is to attack from North Diyala and east Kirkuk in Bashir, pushing IS North and later cutting the supply like between Hawija and shirqat through zawiyah. 

Ramadi operations continue with little advance, still nothing serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> Iraqi forces cleared entire baiji, seniyah and all the surrounding villages up to the fat-ha bridge to the north. Mak'houl mountains are also loberated.
> 
> IS carried out a series of poorly planned counter attacks towards Samara from the Anbar desert and from Hawijah and shirqat towards the mak'houl mountains, they gained ground initially but we're Lter beaten back after suffering hundreds of casualtiesa and loosing much of their equipment. Iraqi forces Next move is to attack from North Diyala and east Kirkuk in Bashir, pushing IS North and later cutting the supply like between Hawija and shirqat through zawiyah.
> 
> Ramadi operations continue with little advance, still nothing serious.



Heard Iraqi forces are leading a war of attrition against ISIS in Ramadi for now.

In past 48 hours alone, IS has sent 13 VBIEDs to target Iraqi forces, all of which destroyed before even reaching their targets. Also intercepted ISIS communications in Ramadi shows the terrorists are so desperate and hysterical about the Iraqi forces planned attack on the city.

If last year has taught us anything, it's that when ISIS terrorists use a lot of VBIEDs in a short period of time, it means they are losing. Battles of Tikrit and Baiji showed that very well.

God speed to Iraqi forces, I have seen their fighting strategy against ISIS has became much more effective, they are doing a very good job, killing the most of them, while suffering minimum casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Serpentine said:


> Heard Iraqi forces are leading a war of attrition against ISIS in Ramadi for now.
> 
> In past 48 hours alone, IS has sent 13 VBIEDs to target Iraqi forces, all of which destroyed before even reaching their targets. Also intercepted ISIS communications in Ramadi shows the terrorists are so desperate and hysterical about the Iraqi forces planned attack on the city.
> 
> If last year has taught us anything, it's that when ISIS terrorists use a lot of VBIEDs in a short period of time, it means they are losing. Battles of Tikrit and Baiji showed that very well.
> 
> God speed to Iraqi forces, I have seen their fighting strategy against ISIS has became much more effective, they are doing a very good job, killing the most of them, while suffering minimum casualties.




PMF and defence forces have besieged Ramadi from all directions and have taken over strategic areas including former military barracks. They have managed to advanced on one front, however IS suicidals have been launching a series of large truck bombs which is slowing down the advance. 

Air support is playing a major role in dealing with IS reinforcment convoys and VBIED's. 

As the iraqi forces gained the upper hand and recovered over 1/3 of lost territory. The frontlines are getting isolated slowly, this gives a tactical advantage for iraqi forces as they are better able to repel any large scale IS attacks, since IS can only attack on so many fronts, the air cover is also less scattered and the response time much faster, making it extremely hard for IS offensives. Each time IS attacks they expose themselves to the Iraqi army avaiation. The current tactics have set them back. Each large scale offensive they attempt they loose no less than a 100 fighters and eventually pull back as we have seen in the numerous attempts in Mak-houl mountains. They lost the initiative and all their attacks are being squashed. 

You can search up "جبال مكحول" and see the series of failures and the hundreds of dead bodies. Also in Samara they got pretty hyped up gaining ground before being forced to leave their equipment and dead rats and retreat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

Alshawi1234 said:


> PMF and defence forces have besieged Ramadi from all directions and have taken over strategic areas including former military barracks. They have managed to advanced on one front, however IS suicidals have been launching a series of large truck bombs which is slowing down the advance.
> 
> Air support is playing a major role in dealing with IS reinforcment convoys and VBIED's.
> 
> As the iraqi forces gained the upper hand and recovered over 1/3 of lost territory. The frontlines are getting isolated slowly, this gives a tactical advantage for iraqi forces as they are better able to repel any large scale IS attacks, since IS can only attack on so many fronts, the air cover is also less scattered and the response time much faster, making it extremely hard for IS offensives. Each time IS attacks they expose themselves to the Iraqi army avaiation. The current tactics have set them back. Each large scale offensive they attempt they loose no less than a 100 fighters and eventually pull back as we have seen in the numerous attempts in Mak-houl mountains. They lost the initiative and all their attacks are being squashed.
> 
> You can search up "جبال مكحول" and see the series of failures and the hundreds of dead bodies. Also in Samara they got pretty hyped up gaining ground before being forced to leave their equipment and dead rats and retreat.




Iraq Airforce needs a COIN aircraft that can respond to ISIS attacks quickly.

take for instance the OV-10 Bronco it's fast,powerful, and can operate from austere airfields. 




like a pocket AC-130 for the cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

C130 said:


> Iraq Airforce needs a COIN aircraft that can respond to ISIS attacks quickly.
> 
> take for instance the OV-10 Bronco it's fast,powerful, and can operate from austere airfields.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like a pocket AC-130 for the cheap



ov10 is old but cheap aircraft are available like the embaer or plane which has turbo engine and latest avionics in it

EMB-314 Super Tucano / ALX trainer and light attack aircraft - Airforce Technology
AT-6B Light Attack Aircraft / Trainer - Airforce Technology

but Iraq wants to very cheap then 

AIDC AT-3 Jet Trainer / Ground Attack Aircraft - Airforce Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Iraqi PMUs Continue Northern Baiji Clearance Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

17 ISIS elements killed in the cleansing battles of al-Karma east of Fallujah - Iraqi News

Beware graphics.

Killing isis elements. at the hand of PMF.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

This video made me proud of our soldiers where they run to fight their enemy.

WARNING: Graphic.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1001038816601067

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Recent developments.

Thousands of IED's uncovered by heavy rain. Hundreds were detonated as a result of hail which followed the rain. 

IS recently took advantage of the fog and attempted to advance from the anbar desert towards the areas west of Samara. However, a sudden change in weather caused the fog to quickly disappear, leaving IS rats exposed open fields. 48 IS rats reported killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

These IS are former Saddam soldiers or are they from neighboring Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> These IS are former Saddam soldiers or are they from neighboring Saudi Arabia?


Both Saddamis and saudis plus from all over the planet.

It's a war of keep Iraq unrest and unstable.


----------



## ultron

Malik Alashter said:


> Both Saddamis and saudis plus from all over the planet.
> 
> It's a war of keep Iraq unrest and unstable.




In that case it is imperative for Iraq to control the border with Saudi Arabia. Also blow up any tunnels under the border. Saudi Arabia does not like Iraq competing for oil export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

ultron said:


> These IS are former Saddam soldiers or are they from neighboring Saudi Arabia?



An evolution.

Baathists+ jihadists turned Alqaeda. Soon they turned ISIS and were joined by new foriegn masses from syria as well as tens of thousands of local sunni youth who were hyped when the group took over after the big treason. 

Most of the supporters are in a tight spot now. They have booked a one way ticket when they joined IS and are confused as what to do as the PMF advance. They lost their wealth, homes and their livelihood forever. No option but to leave everything behind and flee or face death.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> An evolution.
> 
> Baathists+ jihadists turned Alqaeda. Soon they turned ISIS and were joined by new foriegn masses from syria as well as well as tens of thousands of locals sunni youth who were hyped when the group took over after the big treason.
> 
> Most of the supporters are in a 5ight spot now. They have booked a one way ticket when they joined IS and now they are confused as what to do as the PNF advance. They lost their wealth, homes and their livelihood forever. No option but to leave everything behind and flee or face death.


When I read your posts I feel good and that someone dealing well with these rats, but all I can see is that the fight on hold.

We need to change the the whole regime and the constitution other wise no hope mark my words if you still alive and may Allah grant you long live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Two ISIS car bombs recently captured by Iraqi forces in Salah Ad-Din province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

'Tyranny has gone': Kurds and Yazidis celebrate recapture of Sinjar from Isis | World news | The Guardian

The fall of Sinjar laid bare the depravity of its conquerers, who killed or enslaved the Yazidi community that had lived here for several thousand years and forced survivors to flee to the ridgeline above. It exposed the shortcomings of the Kurdish forces, who had been tasked with protecting the city but retreated as danger neared. And it scattered across the Nineveh plains minorities who had coexisted since the dawn of civilisation but could not survive Isis.

Sinjar’s recapture appears to herald a new phase in the war. On the bombed streets of the city, a few locals had returned to inspect what was left of their homes. “It doesn’t matter that the house has been bombed,” said one man in front of his partly ruined home. “It matters that I can take my family out of the refugee camp. This is ours again.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Kurds retake town of Sinjar from Isis - CNN Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

how effective do you think this makeshift slat armor is against RPG-7 and AT-4s???

maybe should buy NLAW to counter it?


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> how effective do you think this makeshift slat armor is against RPG-7 and AT-4s???
> 
> maybe should buy NLAW to counter it?




RPG-7 can shoot through M60 tank. Even if an APC has slat armor, it cannot stop an RPG-7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> RPG-7 can shoot through M60 tank. Even if an APC has slat armor, it cannot stop an RPG-7.




not entirely correct.

slat armor is designed to stop a RPG from detonating








^^^BTR-4 from Ukraine that survived multiple RPG attacks


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> not entirely correct.
> 
> slat armor is designed to stop a RPG from detonating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^BTR-4 from Ukraine that survived multiple RPG attacks




RPG-7 uses impact fuse. When it hits slat, it detonates. The space between slate and main armor reduces the penetration of the molten jet stream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> RPG-7 uses impact fuse. When it hits slat, it detonates. The space between slate and main armor reduces the penetration of the molten jet stream.




you are easy to debunk

How Armor Is Evolving to Beat Tank-Smashing RPGs







Q-NET is even better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manlion




----------



## Alshawi1234

Sunni fighters holding positions in eastern salahidden province.





Recent video from Ramadi. Iraqi forces has so far captured 40%+ of the city.





PMF and police evacuation civilians who escaped from deash territory. Sunni civilians escape IS territory and walk through the Hamrin mountains for hours before finally arrive in Iraqi controlled territory.





Turkmen from the Hussain brigade of Tel Afar holding positions in the Makhoul mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Iraq: Military vehicles line up around IS-held Ramadi as army preps imminent offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Anti-Daesh strikes killed 4,000 civilians in Iraq, Syria*





More than 4,000 civilians have been killed this year by "indiscriminate bombardments" - ostensibly targeting the Daesh militant group - carried out by Iraqi, Syrian, US-led and Russian military aircraft in Iraq and Syria, according to a report released this week by two rights groups.

In a press release that accompanied the report’s release, the Ceasefire Centre for Civilian Rights and the Minority Rights Group International - both of which are based in the UK - said that more than 2,800 civilians had been killed in Iraq by airstrikes carried out by the Iraqi military and the US-led anti-Daesh coalition.

Another 1,200 civilians, the two groups asserted, had been killed in Syria by what it described as "indiscriminate" airstrikes carried out by Russia and the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

The two groups also noted that civilian areas in both countries had been the frequent targets of "barrel bombs".

Barrel bombs are improvised containers packed with shrapnel and explosive material. Usually dropped from army helicopters, these low-cost munitions are believed to have killed thousands of people in Syria since the conflict began in early 2011.

Anti-Daesh strikes killed 4,000 civilians in Iraq, Syria
...............


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> *Anti-Daesh strikes killed 4,000 civilians in Iraq, Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 4,000 civilians have been killed this year by "indiscriminate bombardments" - ostensibly targeting the Daesh militant group - carried out by Iraqi, Syrian, US-led and Russian military aircraft in Iraq and Syria, according to a report released this week by two rights groups.
> 
> In a press release that accompanied the report’s release, the Ceasefire Centre for Civilian Rights and the Minority Rights Group International - both of which are based in the UK - said that more than 2,800 civilians had been killed in Iraq by airstrikes carried out by the Iraqi military and the US-led anti-Daesh coalition.
> 
> Another 1,200 civilians, the two groups asserted, had been killed in Syria by what it described as "indiscriminate" airstrikes carried out by Russia and the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> The two groups also noted that civilian areas in both countries had been the frequent targets of "barrel bombs".
> 
> Barrel bombs are improvised containers packed with shrapnel and explosive material. Usually dropped from army helicopters, these low-cost munitions are believed to have killed thousands of people in Syria since the conflict began in early 2011.
> 
> Anti-Daesh strikes killed 4,000 civilians in Iraq, Syria
> ...............



I think I need to start a NGO group. It seems any NGO group can get its name in the media.

I did a search on "Ceasefire Centre for Civilian Rights" and couldn't find much info. The only website which was supposed to be their official website seems to just be a parked domain,
www.ceasefire.ngo Coming Soon

The other group, Minority Rights Group International - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, seems to be legitimate, but I don't understand how a NGO about minority groups is releasing reports about civilian deaths in Iraq.

Anyway, here are some names for my NGO that I think will make it look legitimate,
Human Rights & Peace Foundation
Democratic Freedom Association for Children
Equality for Justice Progressive Council

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*'Unit 732', the French anti-IS volunteers in Iraq*





By Jean-Marc Mojon 4 hours ago





Three French volunteers fighting with the Kurdish peshmerga watch a small surveillance drone returning from a reconnaissance mission near the Iraqi town of Daquq, on December 7, 2015 (AFP Photo/Jean-Marc Mojon)

Daquq (Iraq) (AFP) - The translator rushed towards the rudimentary trailer housing the French volunteers who came to Iraq to fight against the Islamic State jihadist group alongside Kurdish forces.


"Come quick, the general wants to see you! And bring your helicopter," he told them, as an armoured convoy assembled and prepared to leave the base.

General Araz Abdelkader, who commands the Kurdish peshmerga forces stationed in Daquq, a town around 200 kilometres (120 miles) north of Baghdad, had just received information on possible jihadist movements near the front line.

- Paris attacks -

What the translator calls a helicopter is in fact a small commercial drone which can be carried in a backpack and has turned out to be the French volunteers' most valuable "weapon".

Fred, Kim and Pascal are among six former servicemen from France forming the French contingent in Daquq, not counting Bella the dog, the group's mascot.




The French volunteers fighting with the Kurdish peshmerga all have significant military experience...

They have called themselves "Unit 732", a reference to the date of a battle that saw Frankish-led forces defeat the troops of the Umayyad caliphate in central France.

All six have significant military experience, but the peshmerga keep them mostly in the rear and they have not yet fired a shot in anger.

"We're working on a training programme and, mostly, what we do is recon and intelligence gathering," said Pascal, a Corsican sporting a salt-and-pepper moustache.

With 25 years' experience in private security in France, Africa and the Middle East, he's the group's veteran.

The tiny contingent was welcomed by Iraqi Kurds, who are some of the main recipients of Western military aid to fight the Islamic State (IS) group.

France has good relations with Iraqi Kurdistan, and the Daquq front line, where the autonomous region's forces are deployed, is one of the areas where the French jets that are part of the US-led coalition have been the most active.

"These six men are worth many more, they master some technologies we don't," the peshmerga general said. "They brought this drone from France, it is very useful to us."

- 'Not crusaders' -

That day, the small device -- which has a range of four to five kilometres (three miles) -- flew across a wide open plain to monitor and record enemy movements without exposing a peshmerga reconnaissance unit on the ground.

The volunteers in Unit 732 got together on social media following the January attacks which IS claimed against satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo and a Jewish supermarket in Paris.




A French volunteer surrounded by Iraqi Kurdish forces flies a small drone carrying out a reconnaissa …

"It started with Charlie Hebdo... something happened inside of me," said Pascal, who wears the Kurdish flag on one arm patch and the French tricolour on the other.

Other foreigners have volunteered to fight alongside the Kurds in Iraq and Syria since 2014, but no Western country has been harder hit by IS than France and the deadly November 13 attacks in Paris spawned new volunteers.

"The attacks at the Bataclan (concert hall) sparked a wave... Many people want to join us now," said Pascal, warning nonetheless against a mass influx.

Despite its name, the six Frenchmen insist on the apolitical and non-religious nature of the group.

"We're not Crusaders, we didn't come here because we're unemployed or bored," said Fred, another member of the group who served 10 years in the army.




Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga fighters watch as a French volunteer lands a surveillance drone near Daquq, …http://news.yahoo.com/photos/iraqi-...h-french-volunteer-lands-photo-100530933.html

"We are all fathers and have families... We came here to defend our values," he said.

Sipping tea at the little blue plastic table outside their trailer, the volunteers also speak of their love for adventure, and some of them feel confined to a token role.

"I don't necessarily want to kill, and even less be killed, but we'd like to get more involved," said one of Daquq's Frenchmen, who gave his name as Kim.

He and his comrades are aware their presence is essentially a PR windfall for the peshmerga, who have cast themselves as the world's first rampart against IS, and do not plan to stay longer than three months.

They could not afford to stay much longer, given that they all arrived in Iraq with barely enough cash for a hotel room and are only housed and fed by the peshmerga but not paid.

That is one of the conditions for a smooth return to France, where diplomatic sources say they are unlikely to run into any legal trouble, having not fought as mercenaries nor in the ranks of a terror-listed organisation.

France, a leading member in the coalition against IS, is busy trying to track the hundreds of nationals it has among the very jihadists that Unit 732 wants to battle.

Kim, himself a Muslim, explained that IS' recruiting prowess in France was a motivating factor in his decision to come to Iraq.

"These people are not Muslims, they're pigs," he said. "I wanted to show that there were French people fighting on the other side too."


----------



## Styx

British sniper killed 5 ISIS terrorists with 3 shots, report claims | Fox News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Unverified video claims to show US strike on Iraqi forces, 30+ reported dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

T-55 said:


> Unverified video claims to show US strike on Iraqi forces, 30+ reported dead



Another proofs that the USA siding with ISIS or they just completely incompetent? USA carrying like 1 air strike per week against ISIS, yet they even failing at this.

The best solution for Iraq is to get arm their air force with squadron of Mig-29\Su-30 and then close its air space to US fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

The battle for Ramadi: Iraqi commandos and 9th Mechanized Division.


----------



## T-55

Romanian MLRS APR-40 (clone BM-21 Grad) on the chassis of Volvo FMX in Iraq




Romanian APR-40 122mm MLRS on Volvo truck spotted in Iraq | Defence blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Defence Minister Harjit Sajjan visits Iraq - World - CBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patientlion212

if Ramadi falls back, then there is still hope for the Iraqi Gvt , but we need a simultaneous compain on Musul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patientlion212

good news for the gvt, Ramadi is close to being freed from daesh, plus they have no presence anymore in South Baghdad, Diali nor in salahuden . Daesh is shrinking finally, but expect suicide bombings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Vice news imbeds with Iraqi special forces in Ramadi

[video]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Iraqi forces retake Ramadi government complex: Military spokesman*

*Iraqi forces have recaptured the former government compound in central Ramadi, the last stronghold of Daesh Takfiri militants in the western city, the spokesman for the country's counter-terrorism units says.*

"The complex is under our complete control, there is no presence whatsoever of Daesh fighters in the complex," Sabah al-Numan said on Sunday, adding, the entire perimeter must first be cleared of booby traps and mines before forces could move in.

"The operation is almost wrapped up. Our forces will enter in the coming hours."

"By controlling the complex this means that they have been defeated in Ramadi," he said, adding, "The next step is to clear pockets that could exist here or there in the city."

Iraqi forces had earlier in the day surrounded the complex in the capital of the western province of Anbar.

"We're seeing lots of Daesh bodies, killed in the air strikes on the compound," Numan said.

The offensive to clear the city from the last Daesh stronghold began five days ago.

Also on Sunday, Iraqi army troops managed to secure eight districts of Ramadi, including al-Baker, Mo'allemin, al-Andalus and Hoz.

Iraqi forces have made huge gains in recent operations against Daesh terrorists in the embattled province of Anbar as they continue clean-up operations against Takfiri militants across the country.

Recapturing Ramadi, which fell to the militants in May, would be one of the most significant victories for Iraq's armed forces since the Takfiris swept across a third of the country.

Ramadi will be the second main city to be retaken from Daesh militants. The Iraqi forces have also liberated the city of Tikrit in northern Iraq.

In its next offensive, the army plans to move to retake the northern city of Mosul.

Daesh militants occupied large swathes of Iraqi territories in 2014.

PressTV-Daesh 'defeated' in Ramadi: Iraq


----------



## Madali

All major news are reporting on Iraq's success in Ramadi.

Congrats to our friends in Iraq, @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter 

After securing their country, Iraq is going to emerge as one of the more capable middle eastern countries. The sun always shines after a storm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Ramadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Ramadi has been liberated and the kharijite have been beaten. Well done Iraqi armed forces and all those that participated in liberating the city feo. These accursed monsters... Now move to Mosul and end isis strength in Iraq by destroying their stronghold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Finally Iraqis got it together, RAMADI retaken..Mosul next?




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

60% of Ramadi is liberated including the government complex area. 20% is contested and 20% under IS control.


Some of the areas liberated were under IS control even before they took over the entire city. 

Operations will be ongoing to liberate the entire Ramadi area and eliminate any possible threat to the city from nearby towns and villages. 

Mosul as the next target is a far stretched goal. 

2/3 IS controlled largest cities in iraq have been liberated. With Tikrit and Ramadi. Currently only Mosul is remaining. However there is still Shirqat, Hawijah, Tel Afar and Falujah.

Slowly but surely IS will be driven out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Is Fallujah the next target?


----------



## Alshawi1234

There's a stretch of towns and villages from Ramadi going to towards Falujah. The iraqi forces will probably work on taking these smaller pockets before launching an operation in Falujah which is already under siege. Shirqat and hawijah will also be a target.

Once these areas are taken there will be two front lines remaining. West towards the towns going to the Syrian border, and North towards Mosul. The less frontlines the easier it will be to defeat daesh. Just a few more bigger towns to go before Iraq will have the ability to relocate its forces and logistics towards single frontlines. The tactic proved crucial against IS as it makes a domino effect and makes them loose territory real quick. We will no doubt see the liberation of hawijah and shirqat in 2016. maybe in the next couple of months.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gau8av

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681872736633896960





congratulations @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio


----------



## Blackmoon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

A pair of Iraqi helicopter on the hunt..in the Anbar area

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blackmoon

Some new released footage from Iraqi air force strikes on ISIS terrorist positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ramadi after 'precise' coalition airstrikes. This is what happens when terrorists hide in every single hole inside cities, yet some idiots don't waste a minute to blame Russia in Syria. This was the case in Syria since day 1 in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

I am hearing that our saudi brethren are getting F_ed up in Iraq and being sent to jihadi heaven all the way through Iraqi Army. 

Win win situation i would say

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

good to see ISIS is gone frm Ramadi but there is nothing celebrate the whole country is destroyed


----------



## Hussein

saudis reopen the embassy in Baghdad
good news for Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hussein said:


> saudis reopen the embassy in Baghdad
> good news for Iraq


Nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Daesh captured multiple armored vehicles from Iraqi soldiers after they ran away ....
What a wonderful and strong army! 
They left all their equipments for Daesh!! 


























Stupidity of Iraqi and Irani armies is one reason of why Daesh has all kind of weapons they need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patientlion212

what the fluck is going on, idiots, they left their war machines once again to the daeshis, Musol 2.0, just when we thought there is still hope


----------



## xenon54 out

alarabi said:


> Daesh captured multiple armored vehicles from Iraqi soldiers after they ran away ....
> What a wonderful and strong army!
> They left all their equipments for Daesh!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidity of Iraqi and Irani armies is one reason of why Daesh has all kind of weapons they need.


Dont tell me this is true,  i thought Iraqi army was making progress and recapturing lands how on earth could this happen again?


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS attacked the 10th division with multiple VBIED's North of Ramadi and close to a hundred fights. They managed to stay there a few hours before being beaten back. Losses of equipment is present. They didn't have a chance to loot the vehicles so they burnt most of them. However IS propaganda of making any progress is all false. They are loosing more and more territory inside Ramadi with 80% under control of ISF or contested. 

IS is trying to push the trapped families with them to the north towards sophiaa. Many families are attempting to find routes east and south to be evacuated by iraqi forces. However IS has executed four men for doing so. They also trapped the families who were fleeing towards the ISF and used them as sheilds to attack neighborhoods under ISF control. As a result 40 civilians were killed and injured as clashes raged. 

Today IS burnt over 200 homes leaving hundreds of families under the threat of suffocation in an attempt to divert the Air cover. 

For the people mocking, I'd love to see your armies do a better job fighting under the same circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

The humvees used in the attack weren't taken, they just had them from many months ago from before the counter assault. Neede you can see picture labeled "before the assault". However, no one can deny the lack of proper defences and loss of equipment due to sabatoge. 











They never show their losses or the aftermath anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Alshawi1234 said:


> IS attacked the 10th division with multiple VBIED's North of Ramadi and close to a hundred fights. They managed to stay there a few hours before being beaten back. Losses of equipment is present. They didn't have a chance to loot the vehicles so they burnt most of them. However IS propaganda of making any progress is all false. They are loosing more and more territory inside Ramadi with 80% under control of ISF or contested.
> 
> IS is trying to push the trapped families with them to the north towards sophiaa. Many families are attempting to find routes east and south to be evacuated by iraqi forces. However IS has executed four men for doing so. They also trapped the families who were fleeing towards the ISF and used them as sheilds to attack neighborhoods under ISF control. As a result 40 civilians were killed and injured as clashes raged.
> 
> Today IS burnt over 200 homes leaving hundreds of families under the threat of suffocation in an attempt to divert the Air cover.
> 
> For the people mocking, I'd love to see your armies do a better job fighting under the same circumstances.



Your army has to fight an unnecessary war against Iran for 8 years for that idiot Saddam. Then again they had to go and die to fight Kuwait again for Saddam then they were forced to defend the land against USA attack. Then they fell into secterian trap and didn't know who was the ally and whinwas the enemy.

But now for the first time, after many decades, they are fighting for a cause they believe in and are fighting for their land, their people, and their children's future. It took time, but day by day they are getting better, and once the land of Iraq is cleared of terrorists, let's then see people laugh at Iraq then.

All that Iraq needs now is a charismatic and string prime minister. No leader has been able to motivate the people.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dash has also launched a massive attack with multiple VBIED's and hundreds of fighters against tharthar dam and near samara dam. They are attempting to open new fronts to save what little they have inside Ramadi. However they won't be able to hold these areas for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

By the end of 2017 Iraq will be cleaned from Daesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hussein said:


> Defence Minister Harjit Sajjan visits Iraq - World - CBC News


Why?.



Hussein said:


>


Praise to Allah I'm a Shiite Muslim.

With all due respect to my brothers Sunni Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patientlion212

HAIDER said:


> By the end of 2017 Iraq will be cleaned from Daesh .


hopefully, I think they took a big bit and r unable to swallow it , but we'd be fools to predict their demise anytime soon, especially if they do what I think would be a Huge game changer


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS launched multiple assaults against Samara, tharthar, albu haya, berwana and tikrit acadamy. All the attacks failed to achieve any of their goals, no territorial gains for IS. 

In Tikrit. 5 policemen from Mosul undergoing training detonated thenselves killing 15 ISF. Most of the victims are from Mosul as well. 

In Haditha, IS attacks with hundreds fighters and over 10 VBIEDS. Air Force and army avaiation obliterated the advancing IS invaders and destroyed 50 vehicles, unknown casualties but probably no less then 100. 

Many of the attacker on the 10th division North Ramadi were killed and their equipment destroyed or captured as the Air Force pounded the retreating IS convoy. 

In Samara tens of dead IS members in another failed attempt to advance towards PMF positions. 

Ramadi. ISF advanced in albu Alwan and took over the main hospital and market currently in the outskirts of Sophia. Escaping families and IED's continue to slow down the pace of operations. A few IED's detonated against fleeing civilians and injured a of them, most of them women and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmin

*ISIS terrorists executed 837 women in Iraq's Mosul*
28/12/2015

(NIAT “Khovar”). - Up to 837 women have been executed by the extremist group “Islamic State” (ISIS) since its takeover of Mosul, Nineveh police department reports.

According to statement of police department, the women have been executed in various forms. Most of the women victims were former candidates to the Iraqi parliament, provincial council members and public employees.

The commander of the Nineveh police Zanuon al-Sabawi said that municipality workers and staff members of the election commission were also among those executed by ISIS.

“The women and other victims of ISIS of the local population are believed to have been sentenced by the extremists' Sharia court that has condemned to death for alleged charges of disloyalty to the caliphate, espionage or un-Islamic behavior”, - added al-Sabawi.

ISIS terrorists executed 837 women in Iraq's Mosul | National Information Agency of Tajikistan


----------



## Alshawi1234

An escapee from hawija. "IS is draining our resources, everyone is going broke and we can't stand living under their control anymore"

Hundreds of sunni civilians have since walked sometimes up to three days through Hamrin mountains to get to the territories controlled by the PMF






IS attacked Haditha with over 70 vehicles a couple hundred fighters.

The attack was repulsed and an estimated 170 dead IS rats with 50+ vehicles destroyed.






Life in Tikrit under the secterian shia militias. No sunnis killed because their name is Umar and no secterian cleansing. Life is normal with terrorists attacks and crimes is at an all time low.


----------



## alarabi

*Two Sunni mosques bombed, muezzin killed in Iraq*

Hilla (Iraq) (AFP) - Blasts rocked two Sunni mosques in central Iraq Monday, amid fears of renewed sectarian strife following Saudi Arabia's execution of a prominent Shiite cleric, police and medics said.

Groups of men wearing military uniforms detonated explosives at two Sunni mosques overnight in the Hilla region, south of Baghdad, and a muezzin -- the person appointed to recite the Muslim call to prayer -- was shot dead near his home in Iskandariyah, the sources said.

In Hilla, about 80 kilometres (50 miles) from the capital, a police officer said the Ammar bin Yasser mosque in Bakerli neighbourhood was bombed after midnight.

"After we heard the explosion, we went to its source and found that IEDs (improvised explosive devices) had been planted in the mosque," the captain said.

"Residents said a group of people with military uniforms carried out this operation," he said, adding that 10 houses were also damaged.

The Al-Fateh mosque in a village called Sinjar, just outside Hilla, was also damaged in similar circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

you even need to show your hatred speech against Iran in the Iraq topic
you're such a fanatic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *UAE downgrades diplomatic status of Iranian diplomats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flames rise from Saudi Arabia's embassy during a demonstration in Tehran January 2, 2016. (Reuters)
> 
> By Staff writer, Al Arabiya News Monday, 4 January 2016
> 
> The UAE on Monday downgraded Iran’s diplomatic representation and cut the number of envoys allowed on its soil, soon after two Gulf allies cut ties with the Islamic republic.
> 
> The UAE’s foreign ministry said the decision was taken on the backdrop of Iran’s “continuous interference” in the Gulf and Arab affairs, and added that Tehran’s meddling had reached an “unprecedented” level.
> 
> The statement, carried by state-run news agency WAM, said that UAE’s ambassador to Tehran Saif al-Zi’abi had been summoned following the decision.
> 
> UAE’s move comes the same day Bahrain formally severed ties with Iran and Sudan expelled Iran’s ambassador to Khartoum.
> 
> A day earlier, Saudi Arabia announced that it would ties with Iran after two of its diplomatic posts were attacked in the capital Tehran and the northeastern city of Mashhad.
> 
> His remarks came after Tehran lashed out at Riyadh for the executions of 47 people, include Shiite preacher Nimr al-Nimr and al-Qaeda ideologue Fares al-Shuwail .
> 
> A day earlier, Saudi Arabia cut ties with Iran on Sunday, a day after Iranian demonstrators stormed the Saudi embassy in Tehran in protest at Riyadh’s execution of a Shiite cleric.
> 
> Last Update: Monday, 4 January 2016 KSA 15:28 - GMT 12:28
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...tation-to-the-level-of-charge-d-affaires.html


you are such obsessed person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> you even need to show your hatred speech against Iran in the Iraq topic
> you're such a fanatic





JEskandari said:


> you are such obsessed person.


Posted here by mistake. Anyway...


----------



## Alshawi1234

A week of Daesh fails.

They attempted to breach iraqi defences in 4 different fronts to make up for the losses in Ramadi. Attack on Samara failed, most attacked killed and the rest retreated.

Massive attack on Haditha west of Ramadi. They needed a new victory for recruitment and propaganda purposes and to cover up for their losses. They launched the largest ever offensive on Haditha with about 80 vehicles, nearly 40 VBIED's and about 500 fighters.

The offensive was led directly by the Daesh's "minister of war" in addition to the military commander of "walayat Al Anbar" and other high ranking rats.

They initially managed to breach the defences around the small town of Berwana and the villages of Sakran and sha'ai. However the brave locals all took arms and rushed to the frontlines to help the army and local tribesmen after hearing of the offensive.


All the lost territory was regained quickly with all the Attacking forces being completely surrounded. The IS leaders were turned into minced meat after the house they were holed up in got hit by an airstrike. Resulted in the death of the "minister of war" , the military commander of IS in Anbar as well as other high ranking IS rats.

IS sent 3 convoys from the rutba, east seniya desert and Heet in a desperate attempt to save their minister and commander and the remaining besieged IS fighters. However the convoys were completely wiped out by air strikes before reaching their destination.

Lots of videos and images of IS losses which I'll post later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HAIDER

Alshawi1234 said:


> A week of Daesh fails.
> 
> They attempted to breach iraqi defences in 4 different fronts to make up for the losses in Ramadi. Attack on Samara failed, most attacked killed and the rest retreated.
> 
> Massive attack on Haditha west of Ramadi. They needed a new victory for recruitment and propaganda purposes and to cover up for their losses. They launched the largest ever offensive on Haditha with about 80 vehicles, nearly 40 VBIED's and about 500 fighters.
> 
> The offensive was led directly by the Daesh's "minister of war" in addition to the military commander of "walayat Al Anbar" and other high ranking rats.
> 
> They initially managed to breach the defences around the small town of Berwana and the villages of Sakran and sha'ai. However the brave locals all took arms and rushed to the frontlines to help the army and local tribesmen after hearing of the offensive.
> 
> 
> All the lost territory was regained quickly with all the Attacking forces being completely surrounded. The IS leaders were turned into minced meat after the house they were holed up in got hit by an airstrike. Resulted in the death of the "minister of war" , the military commander of IS in Anbar as well as other high ranking IS rats.
> 
> IS sent 3 convoys from the rutba, east seniya desert and Heet in a desperate attempt to save their minister and commander and the remaining besieged IS fighters. However the convoys were completely wiped out by air strikes before reaching their destination.
> 
> Lots of videos and images of IS losses which I'll post later on.


How come they so strong. Who is providing continuous support to these Daesh and ISIS terrorist.


----------



## Alshawi1234

HAIDER said:


> How come they so strong. Who is providing continuous support to these Daesh and ISIS terrorist.


local population is IS. Half the towns under their control support them and ARE them. Tens of thousands that is if not hundreds of thousands. They lost maybe some 50,000 fighters in 2015 alone but still have manpower. However in recent months many Sunnis have lost hope and started abandoning them. Other neutral Sunni civilians started cheering for the Iraqi army instead.


----------



## Ceylal

HAIDER said:


> By the end of 2017 Iraq will be cleaned from Daesh .


For the first time, Iraqis counted on themselves and the results on the field are already apparent. They need to link with the Kurds and the SAA coordinate their effort to rid of the wahabi beast and then sit down and resolve once for all , their sectarian differences and create an Iraqi state in the proper sense of the world and put an end to the tribal allegiance for good.


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF starts the process of returning civilians to their towns in diyala after nearly one year of living as refugees.





Sunni civilians from shirqat and hawijah continue escaping the land of the caliphate and instead choose to live under the sectarian Shia militias. PMF units register the civilians, provide them with medical aid and food before transporting them south towards Alem and Tikrit.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=803220363123746





Haditha, The Sunni town which keeps swollowing up all IS attacks. 5 top IS leaders killed during the attack on the town last week including the deash "minister of war" and military commander of "wilayat al anbar" as well as few "emirs". Over 300 IS members killed in the nearly 5 day assault on the town. 

Here you can see how the locals rush to the front lines to assists the Iraqi army.









Iraqi aviation helicopters rush to repel the attack on haditha, They have successfully managed to destroy 4 IS convoys. 





A short documentary about Hadith in Arabic. Summary
-refused for any armed group whether alqaeda or IS two enter it. Refused to be part of a sectarian war, adopts an ideology of tolerance. 
-35 different tribes in the district of haditha, with the jughaifa being the most prominent. 
-IS speaker "Al adnani" has made a direct threat to the town.
-repelled over 200 IS attacks.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF forces repel IS attack on fatha North sallhiddin province. 70 IS fighters killed. 

Iraqi forces gain control over Albu alwan and malaab area in Ramadi start storming Sophiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

Terror attacks across Bagndad kill 51. Attacks claimed by IS.

51 killed in single day of terror attacks in Baghdad & nearby towns — RT News

Iraqis shouldn't be discouraged, these are the final kicks of a dying horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Iraqi central bank being stormed right now in Baghdad. Two possible reasons:

1. ISIS is needing more funds and will steal citizens belongings
2. Iranian sponsored militias stealing money, will give a share to Iran and then spread the rest among their commanders. 

.......

My guess is second. Corruption is so rampant in this useless region with leaders who don't mind exploiting their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> Iraqi central bank being stormed right now in Baghdad.


WTF?  Is there a source?


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> WTF?  Is there a source?



Iraqi/Arab online sources. Wouldn't doubt it either. Corruption is so common in Arab world.


----------



## T-55

Iraqi jets target ISIS, according to Defense Ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CENTCOM

Just FYI, if you have any questions regarding coalition efforts against ISIL you can ask COL. Warren directly on Twitter right now. 

Just tag and RT your question to @CJTFOIR @OIRSpox and don't forget to use hashtag #askOIR

Haroon Ahmad 
DET - U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu


----------



## Solomon2

Serpentine said:


> Ramadi after 'precise' coalition airstrikes. This is what happens when terrorists hide in every single hole inside cities....



*Ramadi, Gaza, and Western Hypocrisy*
EVELYN GORDON / JAN. 13, 2016




Image by © STR/epa/Corbis.
During the Hamas-Israel war of 2014, both Obama Administration officials and their European counterparts repeatedly accused Israel of excessive force over the “massive” destruction of civilian property in Gaza. But if those officials retain even a shred of intellectual integrity, the recent devastation of Ramadi during a joint Western/Iraqi effort to retake the city leaves them only two options: either hand themselves over to the International Criminal Court as suspected war criminals, or publicly apologize to Israel for all the slurs they hurled at it over far less extensive damage.

As the _New York Times_ reported last week, the successful recapture of Ramadi from the Islamic State left the city “in ruins.” Reporter Ben Hubbard described one neighborhood as “a panorama of wreckage so vast that it was unclear where the original buildings had stood.” The city has no electricity or running water, and “Many streets had been erased or remained covered in rubble or blocked by trenches used in the fighting.” When Hubbard asked an Iraqi officer how residents would return to their homes, the officer replied, “Homes? There are no homes.”

Indeed, a different Iraqi officer told the Associated Press “that more than half of the city’s buildings have been destroyed, including government offices, markets, and houses.”

This is devastation orders of magnitude greater than what Gaza suffered. According to UN figures, 9,465 homes in Gaza were completely destroyed and another 9,644 badly damaged, out of a total of roughly 319,000 (the latter figure is my own calculation based on  official Palestinian statistics: Dividing Gaza’s total population of 1.82 million by its average household size of 5.7 people gives you 319,000 households). Thus even according to the UN – which traditionally exaggerates Palestinian casualties and damage – only about 6 percent of Gaza’s homes were destroyed or badly damaged. That’s a far cry from “more than half of the city” in Ramadi.

But the reasons for the destruction, in both places, are no less significant than its scope. One, as Hubbard noted, is the inherent difficulty “of dislodging a group that stitches itself into the urban fabric of communities it seizes by occupying homes, digging tunnels, and laying extensive explosives.” In Ramadi, he reported, Islamic State built tunnels under the streets and planted explosives in roads and buildings. Indeed, “Entire areas are considered no-go zones because they have yet to be searched for booby traps left by the jihadists.”

These are the same tactics Hamas used in Gaza: Tunnels, booby traps, and weapons stockpiles were placed in and under civilian buildings on a massive scale. On July 30, 2014, for instance, three Israeli soldiers were killed by “an explosion at a booby-trapped UNRWA health clinic that housed a tunnel entry shaft,” the _Times of Israel_ reported. At the same press briefing where those deaths were announced, an Israeli officer said Hamas had thus far detonated more than 1,000 bombs, destroying “thousands of buildings” in Gaza. As an example, he cited a street the army searched the previous night in which 19 out of 28 buildings were booby-trapped.

But in Gaza, both the Obama administration and European officials blamed Israel for the ensuing destruction. In Ramadi, in contrast, both American and Iraqi officials quite sensibly “placed blame for the city’s destruction on the jihadists, who mined roads and buildings.”

The other factor in Ramadi’s devastation was airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition. As AP reported, these strikes “smashed large parts of the city into rubble.” Nor is that surprising: When a target area is extensively booby-trapped, even precision airstrikes often cause greater-than-expected damage, because the attacking force can’t know which buildings are wired with explosives, and hitting a wired building will set off massive secondary explosions. Yet airstrikes are unavoidable when fighting militants entrenched in a sea of tunnels and booby-trapped buildings, because using ground troops alone would result in unacceptably high losses for the attacking force.

Consequently, a Pentagon spokesman correctly blamed Islamic State (also known as ISIS or ISIL) for the damage to Ramadi: “One hundred percent of this is on ISIL because no one would be dropping any bombs if ISIL hadn’t gone in there,” Colonel Steven H. Warren told Hubbard.

Yet in Gaza, both the Obama Administration and European officials largely blamed the damage on Israel rather than Hamas, even though Israeli airstrikes were employed for the exact same reason, sometimes caused greater-than-expected damage for the exact same reason, and obviously wouldn’t have been launched at all had Hamas not attacked Israel to begin with. Indeed, Israel’s airstrikes were arguably far more justified than America’s were: Islamic State wasn’t firing missiles at America from Ramadi or digging attack tunnels into American territory from Ramadi. In contrast, Hamas had fired thousands of rockets at Israel from Gaza over the previous decade and dug dozens of cross-border attack tunnels, including one that notoriously emerged right next to a kindergarten.

Ramadi, incidentally, is far from the only example of the way the Obama Administration and Europe hold Israel to a double standard. On Monday, the Elder of Ziyon blog highlighted another one: According to the _Herald Scotland_, “The British government is refusing to accept evidence of civilian fatalities in UK air strikes from human rights groups monitoring the results of bombing raids” in Syria and Iraq; instead, it relies exclusively on “evidence from its own internal surveillance.” But that same government uncritically accepted NGO reports saying that almost 70 percent of Palestinian casualties in Gaza were civilian, even though Israel scrupulously investigated those reports and found that in reality, about half the casualties were documented members of either Hamas’ military wing or smaller terrorist organizations like Islamic Jihad.

I don’t really expect any Obama Administration or European official to admit to having unjustly criticized Israel during the Gaza war. But any fair-minded person comparing the devastation of Ramadi to that in Gaza should reach the same conclusion a group of high-ranking Western military experts did in a comprehensive report issued last month: that during the Gaza war, Israel “met and in some respects exceeded the highest standards we set for our own nations’ militaries.”


----------



## Falcon29

Solomon2 said:


> *Ramadi, Gaza, and Western Hypocrisy*
> EVELYN GORDON / JAN. 13, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image by © STR/epa/Corbis.
> During the Hamas-Israel war of 2014, both Obama Administration officials and their European counterparts repeatedly accused Israel of excessive force over the “massive” destruction of civilian property in Gaza. But if those officials retain even a shred of intellectual integrity, the recent devastation of Ramadi during a joint Western/Iraqi effort to retake the city leaves them only two options: either hand themselves over to the International Criminal Court as suspected war criminals, or publicly apologize to Israel for all the slurs they hurled at it over far less extensive damage.
> 
> As the _New York Times_ reported last week, the successful recapture of Ramadi from the Islamic State left the city “in ruins.” Reporter Ben Hubbard described one neighborhood as “a panorama of wreckage so vast that it was unclear where the original buildings had stood.” The city has no electricity or running water, and “Many streets had been erased or remained covered in rubble or blocked by trenches used in the fighting.” When Hubbard asked an Iraqi officer how residents would return to their homes, the officer replied, “Homes? There are no homes.”
> 
> Indeed, a different Iraqi officer told the Associated Press “that more than half of the city’s buildings have been destroyed, including government offices, markets, and houses.”
> 
> This is devastation orders of magnitude greater than what Gaza suffered. According to UN figures, 9,465 homes in Gaza were completely destroyed and another 9,644 badly damaged, out of a total of roughly 319,000 (the latter figure is my own calculation based on  official Palestinian statistics: Dividing Gaza’s total population of 1.82 million by its average household size of 5.7 people gives you 319,000 households). Thus even according to the UN – which traditionally exaggerates Palestinian casualties and damage – only about 6 percent of Gaza’s homes were destroyed or badly damaged. That’s a far cry from “more than half of the city” in Ramadi.
> 
> But the reasons for the destruction, in both places, are no less significant than its scope. One, as Hubbard noted, is the inherent difficulty “of dislodging a group that stitches itself into the urban fabric of communities it seizes by occupying homes, digging tunnels, and laying extensive explosives.” In Ramadi, he reported, Islamic State built tunnels under the streets and planted explosives in roads and buildings. Indeed, “Entire areas are considered no-go zones because they have yet to be searched for booby traps left by the jihadists.”
> 
> These are the same tactics Hamas used in Gaza: Tunnels, booby traps, and weapons stockpiles were placed in and under civilian buildings on a massive scale. On July 30, 2014, for instance, three Israeli soldiers were killed by “an explosion at a booby-trapped UNRWA health clinic that housed a tunnel entry shaft,” the _Times of Israel_ reported. At the same press briefing where those deaths were announced, an Israeli officer said Hamas had thus far detonated more than 1,000 bombs, destroying “thousands of buildings” in Gaza. As an example, he cited a street the army searched the previous night in which 19 out of 28 buildings were booby-trapped.
> 
> But in Gaza, both the Obama administration and European officials blamed Israel for the ensuing destruction. In Ramadi, in contrast, both American and Iraqi officials quite sensibly “placed blame for the city’s destruction on the jihadists, who mined roads and buildings.”
> 
> The other factor in Ramadi’s devastation was airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition. As AP reported, these strikes “smashed large parts of the city into rubble.” Nor is that surprising: When a target area is extensively booby-trapped, even precision airstrikes often cause greater-than-expected damage, because the attacking force can’t know which buildings are wired with explosives, and hitting a wired building will set off massive secondary explosions. Yet airstrikes are unavoidable when fighting militants entrenched in a sea of tunnels and booby-trapped buildings, because using ground troops alone would result in unacceptably high losses for the attacking force.
> 
> Consequently, a Pentagon spokesman correctly blamed Islamic State (also known as ISIS or ISIL) for the damage to Ramadi: “One hundred percent of this is on ISIL because no one would be dropping any bombs if ISIL hadn’t gone in there,” Colonel Steven H. Warren told Hubbard.
> 
> Yet in Gaza, both the Obama Administration and European officials largely blamed the damage on Israel rather than Hamas, even though Israeli airstrikes were employed for the exact same reason, sometimes caused greater-than-expected damage for the exact same reason, and obviously wouldn’t have been launched at all had Hamas not attacked Israel to begin with. Indeed, Israel’s airstrikes were arguably far more justified than America’s were: Islamic State wasn’t firing missiles at America from Ramadi or digging attack tunnels into American territory from Ramadi. In contrast, Hamas had fired thousands of rockets at Israel from Gaza over the previous decade and dug dozens of cross-border attack tunnels, including one that notoriously emerged right next to a kindergarten.
> 
> Ramadi, incidentally, is far from the only example of the way the Obama Administration and Europe hold Israel to a double standard. On Monday, the Elder of Ziyon blog highlighted another one: According to the _Herald Scotland_, “The British government is refusing to accept evidence of civilian fatalities in UK air strikes from human rights groups monitoring the results of bombing raids” in Syria and Iraq; instead, it relies exclusively on “evidence from its own internal surveillance.” But that same government uncritically accepted NGO reports saying that almost 70 percent of Palestinian casualties in Gaza were civilian, even though Israel scrupulously investigated those reports and found that in reality, about half the casualties were documented members of either Hamas’ military wing or smaller terrorist organizations like Islamic Jihad.
> 
> I don’t really expect any Obama Administration or European official to admit to having unjustly criticized Israel during the Gaza war. But any fair-minded person comparing the devastation of Ramadi to that in Gaza should reach the same conclusion a group of high-ranking Western military experts did in a comprehensive report issued last month: that during the Gaza war, Israel “met and in some respects exceeded the highest standards we set for our own nations’ militaries.”



LOL....yeah go tell this BS to idiots in your personal cult. Leave Gaza out of this Iraqi-related thread. Reported for off topic post. Farking dweeb.

You need to be slut shamed, you Nigerian slut.


----------



## Alshawi1234

To be fair Ramadi had witnessed fighting for over two years now. Missiles, mortars, car bombs, IEDS, suicide bombings, airstrikes. 50%+ of the city is destroyed. 

Tikrit and the towns of Sallahiddin and Diyala were the luckiest. Destruction was very minimal as there were swift victories and the fighting didn't last land.


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> To be fair Ramadi had witnessed fighting for over two years now. Missiles, mortars, car bombs, IEDS, suicide bombings, airstrikes. 50%+ of the city is destroyed.



That's what happens when many residents inside city welcome ISIS, they have to deal with it, having their city and home completely destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Serpentine said:


> That's what happens when many residents inside city welcome ISIS, they have to deal with it, having their city and home completely destroyed.


the way shia militas r operating in Iraq i think it will take more than 10yrs for recover whole al anbar province these were not in control of US army they suffered the most same thing gonna happen with the Shia army of iraq with theior irani militas and Guards there is no victory in sight for shias in iraq or in syria .


----------



## Serpentine

mingle said:


> the way shia militas r operating in Iraq i think it will take more than 10yrs for recover whole al anbar province these were not in control of US army they suffered the most same thing gonna happen with the Shia army of iraq with theior irani militas and Guards there is no victory in sight for shias in iraq or in syria .



It's not about Shias. It's the city and homes Anbar residents that is being destroyed, their property gone, only because some bastards among them sympathize with ISIS, all of them have to pay for this.

Besides, many of those fighting in Anbar are Sunni tribal fighters allied to ISF who also happens to have lots of Sunnis. Shia groups have no presence in Anbar. Here goes your theory, directly into nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patientlion212

some rumors about a half million Iranians to be moved into Anbar to replace its sunni poppulation


----------



## Serpentine

patientlion212 said:


> some rumors about a half million Iranians to be moved into Anbar to replace its sunni poppulation



No wonder thousands upon thousands of Arabs from various countries join ISIS in droves, because they feed you guys with this bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

patientlion212 said:


> some rumors about a half million Iranians to be moved into Anbar to replace its sunni poppulation



Why would half a million Iranians agree to leave their country to live in Anbar?

At least make the rumors plausible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

patientlion212 said:


> some rumors about a half million Iranians to be moved into Anbar to replace its sunni poppulation



OMG ... is it for real ? 'cause April fool's day is 4 months away ... half million Iranian leave their homes to replace Sunnis? is it logical?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694651547234496512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Its nice to see VHS-2 rifle.


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696748810895282177


----------



## Solomon2

*StrategyPage*


*Iraq: Win One War And Lose Another*

February 14, 2016:...While ISIL atrocities against religious minorities gets some publicity, and recognition as war crimes, the similar atrocities by Iran backed Iraqi Shia militias have gone largely unpublicized. That is changing but not fast enough to slow down the killings. The United States and most European governments had adopted the attitude that Christians in Iraq have not been singled out for attack but now the growing mountain of evidence has led a growing number of Western governments to at least admit that Christians and other non-Moslems are under heavy attack from ISIL and Iraqi Shia (usually sponsored by Iran) militias. In 2014 ISIL atrocities against religious minorities like the Yazidis and Christians was noticed by the world media but that attention was temporary and the plight of Christians in Syria and Iraq was largely ignored. The Yazidis were a frequent target because many Moslems, and some Christians, consider the Yazidi pagans and devil worshipers. The Yazidi are Kurds who practice a pre-Christian religion related to the pre-Islamic Zoroastrian religion once common in Iran before Islam and now only found in India. The Yazidis are considered pagans by ISIL and to Moslems pagans must either renounce their beliefs or die. The Kurds have always gotten along better with Yazidis, Christians and other minorities and many of those people fled to the Kurdish north. In 2015 it was the Kurds who recaptured Yazidi territory from ISIL.

Atrocities against Christians is again newsworthy because the Iraqi Shia militias are increasingly attacking Christians in Baghdad. The militias are trying to drive all Christians out of Baghdad and Iraq. The militias are also out to make some money as they systematically seize the homes, businesses and other assets of the departed Christians and sell them off or trade them for something they need. The Iraqi government does nothing save for an occasional press release condemning this behavior. These press releases are to placate foreign aid donors who threaten to reduce aid if the atrocities do not stop. So far few aid donors have acted on these threats. In Baghdad the Shia militia want to emulate ISIL, which has, for the first time in history, killed or driven all Christians from Mosul. Some of these Shia militia have also been accused of going back to their use of death squads against Sunni civilians. There has been some of that but not as much as in 2006-8. That round of sectarian murders was only ended by the forcible disbanding of the Shia militias. This time around the government is so eager to mobilize over 100,000 Shia militiamen that these men are being put on the government payroll -

...Between ISIL and Iran backed Shia militia activity in Baghdad that city accounted for 35 percent of all deaths in January and 61 percent of civilian deaths. Most of the Baghdad civilian deaths were from ISIL terror attacks, meant to get media attention and terrorize the Shia population. A growing number of the civilian deaths in Baghdad (and nationwide) are caused by Shia militias killing suspected Sunni terrorists or simply encouraging Sunnis and non-Moslems to get out of Baghdad (and Iraq) -


----------



## Oublious

Solomon2 said:


> *StrategyPage*
> 
> 
> *Iraq: Win One War And Lose Another*
> 
> February 14, 2016:...While ISIL atrocities against religious minorities gets some publicity, and recognition as war crimes, the similar atrocities by Iran backed Iraqi Shia militias have gone largely unpublicized. That is changing but not fast enough to slow down the killings. The United States and most European governments had adopted the attitude that Christians in Iraq have not been singled out for attack but now the growing mountain of evidence has led a growing number of Western governments to at least admit that Christians and other non-Moslems are under heavy attack from ISIL and Iraqi Shia (usually sponsored by Iran) militias. In 2014 ISIL atrocities against religious minorities like the Yazidis and Christians was noticed by the world media but that attention was temporary and the plight of Christians in Syria and Iraq was largely ignored. The Yazidis were a frequent target because many Moslems, and some Christians, consider the Yazidi pagans and devil worshipers. The Yazidi are Kurds who practice a pre-Christian religion related to the pre-Islamic Zoroastrian religion once common in Iran before Islam and now only found in India. The Yazidis are considered pagans by ISIL and to Moslems pagans must either renounce their beliefs or die. The Kurds have always gotten along better with Yazidis, Christians and other minorities and many of those people fled to the Kurdish north. In 2015 it was the Kurds who recaptured Yazidi territory from ISIL.
> 
> Atrocities against Christians is again newsworthy because the Iraqi Shia militias are increasingly attacking Christians in Baghdad. The militias are trying to drive all Christians out of Baghdad and Iraq. The militias are also out to make some money as they systematically seize the homes, businesses and other assets of the departed Christians and sell them off or trade them for something they need. The Iraqi government does nothing save for an occasional press release condemning this behavior. These press releases are to placate foreign aid donors who threaten to reduce aid if the atrocities do not stop. So far few aid donors have acted on these threats. In Baghdad the Shia militia want to emulate ISIL, which has, for the first time in history, killed or driven all Christians from Mosul. Some of these Shia militia have also been accused of going back to their use of death squads against Sunni civilians. There has been some of that but not as much as in 2006-8. That round of sectarian murders was only ended by the forcible disbanding of the Shia militias. This time around the government is so eager to mobilize over 100,000 Shia militiamen that these men are being put on the government payroll -
> 
> ...Between ISIL and Iran backed Shia militia activity in Baghdad that city accounted for 35 percent of all deaths in January and 61 percent of civilian deaths. Most of the Baghdad civilian deaths were from ISIL terror attacks, meant to get media attention and terrorize the Shia population. A growing number of the civilian deaths in Baghdad (and nationwide) are caused by Shia militias killing suspected Sunni terrorists or simply encouraging Sunnis and non-Moslems to get out of Baghdad (and Iraq) -




When this war is over we will face againg isis. Fact is Iraq is little iran, nothing more.


----------



## azzo

The glorious Iraqi army in action:


----------



## Solomon2

Oublious said:


> When this war is over we will face againg isis. Fact is Iraq is little iran, nothing more.


Which war do you mean, Turkey's war against Assad, Turkey's war against the Kurds, or Turkey's war against Russia? Did I leave someone out, it's getting hard to keep track...


----------



## Oublious

Solomon2 said:


> Which war do you mean, Turkey's war against Assad, Turkey's war against the Kurds, or Turkey's war against Russia? Did I leave someone out, it's getting hard to keep track...



Turkey war against kurds? So why are the Peshmerga with the Turks? Please stop ther you are a joke.


----------



## Solomon2

Oublious said:


> Turkey war against kurds? So why are the Peshmerga with the Turks? Please stop ther you are a joke.


That only eliminates one out of at least three.


----------



## Oublious

Solomon2 said:


> That only eliminates one out of at least three.




Oke, why did peshmerga sent pkk away from ther soil?


----------



## Alshawi1234

patientlion212 said:


> some rumors about a half million Iranians to be moved into Anbar to replace its sunni poppulation


It's a barren desert, not even southern iraqis would choose to live there yet alone Iranians. It's pathetic that these rumours are believed by some.



Oublious said:


> When this war is over we will face againg isis. Fact is Iraq is little iran, nothing more.


No one asked for your opinion, Iraq will still be Iraq, and iran is a strategic ally. Together, we have great influence in the region. 

When IS "revolutionaries" came in with Turkish, Barzani, arab and wahabi backing, and the big treason which occurred in the army. All countries were laying back and enjoying the show. The gulf, Turkey and their lap dog Barzani all supported what was going on and hoped that the "revolutionaries" would enter Baghdad. 

The west was busy blaming Maliki wile refusing to aid Iraq as they saw IS kill thousands. 

It was then when we know who our friends were. The Iranians were the first to be on the ground, organizing the battle fronts. Iranian generals came to see the needs of the newly formed and inexperienced PMF's whomever were the only ones holding the iraqi state from total collapse. General Sulaimani was making lists of the needed weapons and ammunition. Hundreds of truckloads were being shipped directly from Iran, without having to wait for payments or complicated procedures,. The Iranians even started making local funds to collect donations for Iraq's war against IS. Some Iranian women went to giving their own jewellery. That was at a time in which Iranians were hard hit by sanctions, life was hard enough for them already. 

All this and just a few decades ago Saddam Hussien launched an agression against iran just as it was hit by a revolution. This agression led to the death of hundreds of thousands from both sides. 

And if it were and other country, the hate would have continued and anyone else in Irans place would not lend a hand. 

So when you say iran and Iraq. No, neither country is a "puppet" of the other. But they are allies, have aligning interest in the region. They stand for each other as one. Our faith is the same, we have been neighbors ever since we existed, and we don't really care what closet IS-supporters think. 

Yes there are Iranians in the battlefront in iraq, every years millions of Iranians and iraqis cross the borders for tourism.

Now, give me one reason I should hate iran and love the Turkish/gulf coaliton.



azzo said:


> The glorious Iraqi army in action:​


Well someone seems butthurt baghdad wasn't "liberated" by the mujahideen. Selecting a decade old video and presenting it as the fact on the ground. 

The iraqi army even after all the treason and the international war which the gulf states and terrorism has launch, has still held together. Just because you don't bother checking your facts on the ground, doesn't mean your lot is winning. 

Diyala, Babel, sallahidden, and now recently Ramadi. With hundreds of towns and villages Liberated and tens of thousands of IS fighters killed. 

And now IS are trapped in Falujah and starvinf like the rates they are. IS has not been able to achieve any advances in months while each offensive they attempt ends up with dozens of dead rats. In mak-houl mountains, amriyah, Haditha, alas, seniyah. Every day no less than a hundred IS rats are killed due to airstrikes and failed attacks. Meanwhile the cities which supported them lay in ruins.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Malik Alashter

Solomon2 said:


> *StrategyPage*
> 
> 
> *Iraq: Win One War And Lose Another*
> 
> February 14, 2016:...While ISIL atrocities against religious minorities gets some publicity, and recognition as war crimes, the similar atrocities by Iran backed Iraqi Shia militias have gone largely unpublicized. That is changing but not fast enough to slow down the killings. The United States and most European governments had adopted the attitude that Christians in Iraq have not been singled out for attack but now the growing mountain of evidence has led a growing number of Western governments to at least admit that Christians and other non-Moslems are under heavy attack from ISIL and Iraqi Shia (usually sponsored by Iran) militias. In 2014 ISIL atrocities against religious minorities like the Yazidis and Christians was noticed by the world media but that attention was temporary and the plight of Christians in Syria and Iraq was largely ignored. The Yazidis were a frequent target because many Moslems, and some Christians, consider the Yazidi pagans and devil worshipers. The Yazidi are Kurds who practice a pre-Christian religion related to the pre-Islamic Zoroastrian religion once common in Iran before Islam and now only found in India. The Yazidis are considered pagans by ISIL and to Moslems pagans must either renounce their beliefs or die. The Kurds have always gotten along better with Yazidis, Christians and other minorities and many of those people fled to the Kurdish north. In 2015 it was the Kurds who recaptured Yazidi territory from ISIL.
> 
> Atrocities against Christians is again newsworthy because the Iraqi Shia militias are increasingly attacking Christians in Baghdad. The militias are trying to drive all Christians out of Baghdad and Iraq. The militias are also out to make some money as they systematically seize the homes, businesses and other assets of the departed Christians and sell them off or trade them for something they need. The Iraqi government does nothing save for an occasional press release condemning this behavior. These press releases are to placate foreign aid donors who threaten to reduce aid if the atrocities do not stop. So far few aid donors have acted on these threats. In Baghdad the Shia militia want to emulate ISIL, which has, for the first time in history, killed or driven all Christians from Mosul. Some of these Shia militia have also been accused of going back to their use of death squads against Sunni civilians. There has been some of that but not as much as in 2006-8. That round of sectarian murders was only ended by the forcible disbanding of the Shia militias. This time around the government is so eager to mobilize over 100,000 Shia militiamen that these men are being put on the government payroll -
> 
> ...Between ISIL and Iran backed Shia militia activity in Baghdad that city accounted for 35 percent of all deaths in January and 61 percent of civilian deaths. Most of the Baghdad civilian deaths were from ISIL terror attacks, meant to get media attention and terrorize the Shia population. A growing number of the civilian deaths in Baghdad (and nationwide) are caused by Shia militias killing suspected Sunni terrorists or simply encouraging Sunnis and non-Moslems to get out of Baghdad (and Iraq) -


You will never ever hide your hate towards shiite.

But guess what who cares we are heading our way establishing a real democratic state headed by shiite politicians.

if that makes you less sleeping then let it be.



Oublious said:


> When this war is over we will face againg isis. Fact is Iraq is little iran, nothing more.


Fact is you are loosing every where while we winning every where.

Butt hurt will ever be butt hurt.



Alshawi1234 said:


> It's a barren desert, not even southern iraqis would choose to live there yet alone Iranians. It's pathetic that these rumours are believed by some.
> 
> 
> No one asked for your opinion, Iraq will still be Iraq, and iran is a strategic ally. Together, we have great influence in the region.
> 
> When IS "revolutionaries" came in with Turkish, Barzani, arab and wahabi backing, and the big treason which occurred in the army. All countries were laying back and enjoying the show. The gulf, Turkey and their lap dog Barzani all supported what was going on and hoped that the "revolutionaries" would enter Baghdad.
> 
> The west was busy blaming Maliki wile refusing to aid Iraq as they saw IS kill thousands.
> 
> It was then when we know who our friends were. The Iranians were the first to be on the ground, organizing the battle fronts. Iranian generals came to see the needs of the newly formed and inexperienced PMF's whomever were the only ones holding the iraqi state from total collapse. General Sulaimani was making lists of the needed weapons and ammunition. Hundreds of truckloads were being shipped directly from Iran, without having to wait for payments or complicated procedures,. The Iranians even started making local funds to collect donations for Iraq's war against IS. Some Iranian women went to giving their own jewellery. That was at a time in which Iranians were hard hit by sanctions, life was hard enough for them already.
> 
> All this and just a few decades ago Saddam Hussien launched an agression against iran just as it was hit by a revolution. This agression led to the death of hundreds of thousands from both sides.
> 
> And if it were and other country, the hate would have continued and anyone else in Irans place would not lend a hand.
> 
> So when you say iran and Iraq. No, neither country is a "puppet" of the other. But they are allies, have aligning interest in the region. They stand for each other as one. Our faith is the same, we have been neighbors ever since we existed, and we don't really care what closet IS-supporters think.
> 
> Yes there are Iranians in the battlefront in iraq, every years millions of Iranians and iraqis cross the borders for tourism.
> 
> Now, give me one reason I should hate iran and love the Turkish/gulf coaliton.
> 
> 
> Well someone seems butthurt baghdad wasn't "liberated" by the mujahideen. Selecting a decade old video and presenting it as the fact on the ground.
> 
> The iraqi army even after all the treason and the international war which the gulf states and terrorism has launch, has still held together. Just because you don't bother checking your facts on the ground, doesn't mean your lot is winning.
> 
> Diyala, Babel, sallahidden, and now recently Ramadi. With hundreds of towns and villages Liberated and tens of thousands of IS fighters killed.
> 
> And now IS are trapped in Falujah and starvinf like the rates they are. IS has not been able to achieve any advances in months while each offensive they attempt ends up with dozens of dead rats. In mak-houl mountains, amriyah, Haditha, alas, seniyah. Every day no less than a hundred IS rats are killed due to airstrikes and failed attacks. Meanwhile the cities which supported them lay in ruins.


Excellent well done. .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Alshawi1234 said:


> No one asked for your opinion, Iraq will still be Iraq, and iran is a strategic ally. Together, we have great influence in the region.
> 
> When IS "revolutionaries" came in with Turkish, Barzani, arab and wahabi backing, and the big treason which occurred in the army. All countries were laying back and enjoying the show. The gulf, Turkey and their lap dog Barzani all supported what was going on and hoped that the "revolutionaries" would enter Baghdad.
> 
> The west was busy blaming Maliki wile refusing to aid Iraq as they saw IS kill thousands.
> 
> It was then when we know who our friends were. The Iranians were the first to be on the ground, organizing the battle fronts. Iranian generals came to see the needs of the newly formed and inexperienced PMF's whomever were the only ones holding the iraqi state from total collapse. General Sulaimani was making lists of the needed weapons and ammunition. Hundreds of truckloads were being shipped directly from Iran, without having to wait for payments or complicated procedures,. The Iranians even started making local funds to collect donations for Iraq's war against IS. Some Iranian women went to giving their own jewellery. That was at a time in which Iranians were hard hit by sanctions, life was hard enough for them already.
> 
> All this and just a few decades ago Saddam Hussien launched an agression against iran just as it was hit by a revolution. This agression led to the death of hundreds of thousands from both sides.
> 
> And if it were and other country, the hate would have continued and anyone else in Irans place would not lend a hand.
> 
> So when you say iran and Iraq. No, neither country is a "puppet" of the other. But they are allies, have aligning interest in the region. They stand for each other as one. Our faith is the same, we have been neighbors ever since we existed, and we don't really care what closet IS-supporters think.
> 
> Yes there are Iranians in the battlefront in iraq, every years millions of Iranians and iraqis cross the borders for tourism.
> 
> Now, give me one reason I should hate iran and love the Turkish/gulf coaliton.



It wasn't a favor, it was our duty to help. You should have blamed us if we didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Solomon2

Malik Alashter said:


> You will never ever hide your hate towards shiite.
> 
> But guess what who cares we are heading our way establishing a real democratic state headed by shiite politicians.


Did any nation do more to empower the Shi'a majority of Iraq than the United States of America?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Solomon2 said:


> Did any nation do more to empower the Shi'a majority of Iraq than the United States of America?


I never know you are the United States of America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

Nasty war.............when do Iraq start rebuild what had been destroyed?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Solomon2 said:


> Did any nation do more to empower the Shi'a majority of Iraq than the United States of America?


That was just a side effect of failed foriegn policy on their behalf, never was an intended goal. Besides they insisted on installing a failed secterian quota system which is why Iraq is a failed state. The quota system is responsible for 80% of Iraq's probalems and will continue to be until we get rid of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Alshawi1234 said:


> That was just a side effect of failed foriegn policy on their behalf, never was an intended goal.


You're in lululand if you don't think liberal democracy was the Bush Administration's intended goal. But Iraq's Shi'a leaders caved in to the Iranians, agreeing to kick the Americans out in exchange for Iran stopping its attempts to undermine the government, then proceeded to gut their army's best American-trained officers and oppress the Sunnis and Kurds, rather than stick to the deals that they - with America's support - had cut with their political leaders. I think of Iraq as what Germany could have looked like had Adenauer caved in to the suppressed fascists, rather than throw his lot in with the victorious Allies.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Solomon2 said:


> You're in lululand if you don't think liberal democracy was the Bush Administration's intended goal. But Iraq's Shi'a leaders caved in to the Iranians, agreeing to kick the Americans out in exchange for Iran stopping its attempts to undermine the government, then proceeded to gut their army's best American-trained officers and oppress the Sunnis and Kurds, rather than stick to the deals that they - with America's support - had cut with their political leaders. I think of Iraq as what Germany could have looked like had Adenauer caved in to the suppressed fascists, rather than throw his lot in with the victorious Allies.



I don't think you understand the iraqi conflict. The U.S. forced a quota system on Iraq. Basically every government institution had to include shias, sunnis and Kurds. It went to even further then that. The sunnis, shias and kurds had another quota system based on the political party representation. 

Every single decision had to be agreed upon by all three parties for it to be passed. Sunnis and Kurds were forced into the security although they had no loyalty to the central government. The Kurdish soldiers loyalty was for the KRG while thousands of sunni soldiers were working with terrorists. They would act as spies for IS. Just as we have seen in Mosul. Thousands of local sunni soldiers simply give up their weapons and deserted, meanwhile kurdish soldiers looted as much as they could and drove of to the KRG areas. 

Sunni politicians were acting as a political cover for IS and present then as "revolutionaries". Kurds were leaching off the conflict to take more money from the central government. 

Meanwhile the government was and still is drowned in corruption. Government Institutions were shared amongst political parties and used a cash cows. 

Maliki actually returned thousands of ex-baathist officers to the army. And many of these same officers were involved on the Mosul invasion treason. His idiocy made and even bigger problem. He tried to but off everyone by simply using Iraq's treasury as a "hand out" as if it belonged to him. By the time he was out, tens of billions of dollars were gone to waste because if him. 

Other officers were unfit. The army changed from a professional institution into a bussiness. Officers would pay tens of thousands of dollar for their positions. Soldiers would pay half their salaries to their superiors and simply not attend their duty. 

many people say that Iraq is ruled by iran. That's not true at all. 

Iran has a strong central government. Government decisions are solid and usually never have as many obstacle. Their security institutions are strict and efficient. In fact if iran did actually have that much influence iver Iraq, we iraqis would be In much better state. 

But instead we have a government of disloyal mafias. With the sunnis until recently all supporting IS and callig them revolutionaries. The Kurds still don't consider themselves iraqis only on psudsy and they'd do anything to sabatoge the iraqi state. And the shia political parties drown in corruption.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## libertycall

Why is Sistani an Iranian Ayatollah so influential in the decisions of the Iraqi government?


----------



## Serpentine

libertycall said:


> Why is Sistani an Iranian Ayatollah so influential in the decisions of the Iraqi government?



Because almost every single Iraqi Shia adores him, when he says something, many people will follow. If he wasn't in Iraq, Daesh would be in Baghdad. And nationality means nothing for Shia religious figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Because almost every single Iraqi Shia adores him, when he says something, many people will follow. If he wasn't in Iraq, Daesh would be in Baghdad. And nationality means nothing for Shia religious figures.



It doesn't matter for Sunnis or Sufis either. 

"*O people! Your God is one and your forefather (Adam) is one. An Arab is not better than a non-Arab and a non-Arab is not better than an Arab, and a red (i.e. white tinged with red) person is not better than a black person and a black person is not better than a red person, except in piety."*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

@Daneshmand sir aren't the kurds musalman, then whats with that shia sunni kurd thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Lol where was that "nationality doesnt matter" talk when you were talking about Sunni fighters.

Hezbollat is the Shiite Isis. Theyre basically calling forbthe same thing and are using the same methods, even their vidoes look the same. The only difference is, Sunnis hate and condemn ISIS, where Shias love and support Hezbollat.


----------



## T-72M1

Mentee said:


> @Daneshmand sir aren't the kurds musalman, then whats with that shia sunni kurd thing


Kurds are commies, so they pay less attention to religion, its also why there is so much women's equality and rights in their culture as opposed to the others in the region.



azzo said:


> Lol where was that "nationality doesnt matter" talk when you were talking about Sunni fighters.
> 
> Hezbollat is the Shiite Isis. Theyre basically calling forbthe same thing and are using the same methods, even their vidoes look the same. The only difference is, Sunnis hate and condemn ISIS, where Shias love and support Hezbollat.


no, they're not suicide bombing, beheading or taking sex slaves like ISIS and the so called rebels are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Army Abrams kill several ISIS fighters at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Special Forces Golden Division Soldiers and Abrams combat with ISIS in Al Sijaria - 4

interesting at 2:18 time point you can see isis shooting front humvee then abrams come to defend and fire back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

*Mosul dam engineers warn it could fail at any time, killing 1m people*


Iraqis who built dam say structure is increasingly precarious and describe government response as ‘ridiculous’


Wednesday 2 March 2016 02.00 ESTLast modified on Wednesday 2 March 201611.41 EST

Iraqi engineers involved in building the Mosul dam 30 years ago have warned that the risk of its imminent collapse and the consequent death toll could be even worse than reported.

They pointed out that pressure on the dam’s compromised structure was building up rapidly as winter snows melted and more water flowed into the reservoir, bringing it up to its maximum capacity, while the sluice gates normally used to relieve that pressure were jammed shut.

The Iraqi engineers also said the failure to replace machinery or assemble a full workforce more than a year after Islamic State temporarily held the dam means that the chasms in the porous rock under the dam were getting bigger and more dangerous every day.

On Wednesday, the Iraqi government announced it had signed a €273m (£210m) contract with an Italian contractor to reinforce and maintain the Mosul dam for 18 months, following talks in New York between the Italian foreign minister, Paolo Gentiloni, and US and Iraqi officials. Italy has said it plans to send 450 troops to protect the dam site, but it is unclear how long it will take to replace damaged machinery and reassemble the required workforce.

The engineers warned that potential loss of life from a sudden catastrophic collapse of the Mosul dam could be even greater than the 500,000 officially estimated, as they said many people could die in the resulting mass panic, with a 20-metre-high flood wave hitting the city of Mosul and then rolling on down the Tigris valley through Tikrit and Samarra to Baghdad.

One of the Iraqi engineers, now living in Europe, described as “ridiculous” the Iraqi government’s emergency policy of telling local people to move 6km (3.5 miles) from the river banks.

Nasrat Adamo, the dam’s former chief engineer who spent most of his professional career shoring it up in the face of fundamental flaws in its construction, said that the structure would only survive with round-the-clock work with teams filling in holes in the porous bedrock under the structure, a process known as grouting. But that level of maintenance, dating back to just after the dam’s construction in 1984, evaporated after the Isis occupation.

“We used to have 300 people working 24 hours in three shifts but very few of these workers have come back. There are perhaps 30 people there now,” Adamo said in a telephone interview from Sweden, where he works as a consultant.

“The machines for grouting have been looted. There is no cement supply. They can do nothing. It is going from bad to worse, and it is urgent. All we can do is hold our hearts.”

At the same time as the bedrock is getting weaker and more porous, the water pressure on the dam is building as spring meltwater flows into the reservoir behind it. Giant gates that would normally be used to ease the pressure by allowing water to run through are stuck...


----------



## ultron

Solomon2 said:


> *Mosul dam engineers warn it could fail at any time, killing 1m people*
> 
> 
> Iraqis who built dam say structure is increasingly precarious and describe government response as ‘ridiculous’
> 
> 
> Wednesday 2 March 2016 02.00 ESTLast modified on Wednesday 2 March 201611.41 EST
> 
> Iraqi engineers involved in building the Mosul dam 30 years ago have warned that the risk of its imminent collapse and the consequent death toll could be even worse than reported.
> 
> They pointed out that pressure on the dam’s compromised structure was building up rapidly as winter snows melted and more water flowed into the reservoir, bringing it up to its maximum capacity, while the sluice gates normally used to relieve that pressure were jammed shut.
> 
> The Iraqi engineers also said the failure to replace machinery or assemble a full workforce more than a year after Islamic State temporarily held the dam means that the chasms in the porous rock under the dam were getting bigger and more dangerous every day.
> 
> On Wednesday, the Iraqi government announced it had signed a €273m (£210m) contract with an Italian contractor to reinforce and maintain the Mosul dam for 18 months, following talks in New York between the Italian foreign minister, Paolo Gentiloni, and US and Iraqi officials. Italy has said it plans to send 450 troops to protect the dam site, but it is unclear how long it will take to replace damaged machinery and reassemble the required workforce.
> 
> The engineers warned that potential loss of life from a sudden catastrophic collapse of the Mosul dam could be even greater than the 500,000 officially estimated, as they said many people could die in the resulting mass panic, with a 20-metre-high flood wave hitting the city of Mosul and then rolling on down the Tigris valley through Tikrit and Samarra to Baghdad.
> 
> One of the Iraqi engineers, now living in Europe, described as “ridiculous” the Iraqi government’s emergency policy of telling local people to move 6km (3.5 miles) from the river banks.
> 
> Nasrat Adamo, the dam’s former chief engineer who spent most of his professional career shoring it up in the face of fundamental flaws in its construction, said that the structure would only survive with round-the-clock work with teams filling in holes in the porous bedrock under the structure, a process known as grouting. But that level of maintenance, dating back to just after the dam’s construction in 1984, evaporated after the Isis occupation.
> 
> “We used to have 300 people working 24 hours in three shifts but very few of these workers have come back. There are perhaps 30 people there now,” Adamo said in a telephone interview from Sweden, where he works as a consultant.
> 
> “The machines for grouting have been looted. There is no cement supply. They can do nothing. It is going from bad to worse, and it is urgent. All we can do is hold our hearts.”
> 
> At the same time as the bedrock is getting weaker and more porous, the water pressure on the dam is building as spring meltwater flows into the reservoir behind it. Giant gates that would normally be used to ease the pressure by allowing water to run through are stuck...




Abadi to IS. You didn't build that. IS has only medieval technology. When that dam collapses. Millions in IS controlled territory will be killed by flood.


----------



## HAIDER

Solomon2 said:


> *Mosul dam engineers warn it could fail at any time, killing 1m people*
> 
> 
> Iraqis who built dam say structure is increasingly precarious and describe government response as ‘ridiculous’
> 
> 
> Wednesday 2 March 2016 02.00 ESTLast modified on Wednesday 2 March 201611.41 EST
> 
> Iraqi engineers involved in building the Mosul dam 30 years ago have warned that the risk of its imminent collapse and the consequent death toll could be even worse than reported.
> 
> They pointed out that pressure on the dam’s compromised structure was building up rapidly as winter snows melted and more water flowed into the reservoir, bringing it up to its maximum capacity, while the sluice gates normally used to relieve that pressure were jammed shut.
> 
> The Iraqi engineers also said the failure to replace machinery or assemble a full workforce more than a year after Islamic State temporarily held the dam means that the chasms in the porous rock under the dam were getting bigger and more dangerous every day.
> 
> On Wednesday, the Iraqi government announced it had signed a €273m (£210m) contract with an Italian contractor to reinforce and maintain the Mosul dam for 18 months, following talks in New York between the Italian foreign minister, Paolo Gentiloni, and US and Iraqi officials. Italy has said it plans to send 450 troops to protect the dam site, but it is unclear how long it will take to replace damaged machinery and reassemble the required workforce.
> 
> The engineers warned that potential loss of life from a sudden catastrophic collapse of the Mosul dam could be even greater than the 500,000 officially estimated, as they said many people could die in the resulting mass panic, with a 20-metre-high flood wave hitting the city of Mosul and then rolling on down the Tigris valley through Tikrit and Samarra to Baghdad.
> 
> One of the Iraqi engineers, now living in Europe, described as “ridiculous” the Iraqi government’s emergency policy of telling local people to move 6km (3.5 miles) from the river banks.
> 
> Nasrat Adamo, the dam’s former chief engineer who spent most of his professional career shoring it up in the face of fundamental flaws in its construction, said that the structure would only survive with round-the-clock work with teams filling in holes in the porous bedrock under the structure, a process known as grouting. But that level of maintenance, dating back to just after the dam’s construction in 1984, evaporated after the Isis occupation.
> 
> “We used to have 300 people working 24 hours in three shifts but very few of these workers have come back. There are perhaps 30 people there now,” Adamo said in a telephone interview from Sweden, where he works as a consultant.
> 
> “The machines for grouting have been looted. There is no cement supply. They can do nothing. It is going from bad to worse, and it is urgent. All we can do is hold our hearts.”
> 
> At the same time as the bedrock is getting weaker and more porous, the water pressure on the dam is building as spring meltwater flows into the reservoir behind it. Giant gates that would normally be used to ease the pressure by allowing water to run through are stuck...


lolzz...has Inch of water,,may be million ants die.


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Media Team interviewing the families that fled ISIS controlled Ramadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units stop ISIS suicide truck with Kornet ATGM






and then after

Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units show destroyed ISIS suicide truck and men in Samarra West desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oprih

Awesome, the Iraqi military is giving a proper spanking to the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Shia army Mi-35M low pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

All the releases in English for the Samarra desert operation which took 4 days to clear 4000Km^2 of land and cut ISIS supply lines from Tharthar to Mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iraqiya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

​*‘How could something like this happen in the 21st century?’*
*Yazidi and Kurdish delegation visits Yad Vashem and finds parallels with persecution by Islamic State.*





Some of the members of the Yazidi and Kurdish delegation at Yad Vashem on Sunday unfurl a Kurdish flag at the entrance. They were accompanied by Dr Susanna Kokkonen, director of the Christian Friends of Yad Vahsem (far left) and Lisa Miara (third on left), founder of the Spring of Hope Foundation.. (photo credit:SETH J. FRANTZMAN)


The black-and-white images at one display at Yad Vashem’s Holocaust museum in Jerusalem show women survivors of the Volary death march who married and raised families.

The guide emphasized the desire to continue living that survivors had in the wake of the Nazi genocide, even as they lived crammed into displaced persons’ camps after the war.

For the Yazidi and Kurdish delegation touring the museum these were stories that rang true back home in Iraqi Kurdistan where some 300,000 Yazidis have become refugees from persecution by Islamic State.

For the six visitors, the traumatic experience on Sunday of walking through the cement-shrouded museum seeing displays of Nazi brutality was jarring. The group had come to take part in a multiday conference this week at the capital’s Mishkenot Sha’ananim hosted by the Spring of Hope Foundation and dedicated to providing a platform for the voices of persecuted religious and ethnic minorities. The delegation included Sherzad Mamsani, the director of Jewish affairs for the Kurdistan Regional Government, Saeed Khudeda Alo, a lecturer at the University of Duhok, and Khaleel al-Dakhi, a Yazidi lawyer and activist who has helped rescue people from ISIS slavery.

Yazidis are an ancient religious group who live mostly in northern Iraq and were targeted for extermination by ISIS in 2014. In the last year 22 mass graves of Yazidi men and elderly women executed by the terrorist group have been found, and several thousand Yazidi women remain enslaved by ISIS.

“The Yazidis are concerned with their day-to-day needs and their lives. They lost everything,” says Mizra Dinnayi, who runs Luftbrücke Irak, a German humanitarian organization.

At a short speech to the group, Dinnayi, who is Yazidi, spoke of the bonds between his people’s suffering and that of Jews.

“We ask ourselves how could this happen in the 21st century that women could be sold? What is painful for me was what happened to the Jewish community and everyone was watching and millions were killed. The same thing is happening [today], the international community saw what happened and was watching.”

He says that when he talks about genocide happening to Yazidis, he finds in Israel people who can understand and what it means to be a victim.

But there is an essential difference: “You have a state, I have no state, you have land, I have no land; how can we protect ourselves?” Dr. Robert Rozett, director of libraries, Yad Vashem, told the group, “It is appropriate that we meet here. The Holocaust is a specific incident of genocide in which Jewish communities were destroyed, so it is specific but also universalist, and what we read in the press is that similar things are happening to your [Yazidi] people.”

For some the sheer scale of the Holocaust and systematic mechanical extermination cannot be compared to what happened in Iraq in 2014 when ISIS separated men and women and executed the men, or used them in slave labor before killing them.

Dawod Aliaga, a 23-year-old Yazidi refugee from the town of Snune near Mount Sinjar, agrees the numbers may not be the same, “but they [ISIS] did the same thing. The executions, hangings.”

The tall young man says it was his dream to come to Israel.

Last year, like many thousands of other Yazidis, he joined the Kurdish peshmerga military forces that liberated Sinjar city from ISIS. He proudly shows photos of himself on his phone, AK-47 in hand, in areas re-taken from the extremists. “We are both minorities, and they [Jews] feel our pain, the same pain, and we want our rights like Israel has rights.”

There is a feeling that Israel’s model and learning about the Holocaust can serve as both lesson and inspiration for Yazidis and in Kurdistan. But Dinnayi stresses that for many Yazidis in refugee camps, unable to return home to ruined villages, some of which are still controlled by ISIS, and unsure of their future, daily survival is on most people’s minds.

But for those like Lisa Miara, the founder of Spring of Hope, which worked hard through the Israeli bureaucracy to bring these Iraqi citizens here, the struggle is worth it. “When I met Dawod he was very pessimistic, and I brought him The Diary of Anne Frank and [books by] Elie Wiesel. You can stay a victim in a camp or you can take inspiration and say we will push on ahead.”


----------



## Iraqiya




----------



## Iraqiya




----------



## Iraqiya

ISIS is targeting this town with mustard gas


----------



## Iraqiya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Iraqi legend ! He was credited with more than 173 ISIS kills 
[video]



[/video]
*The Legend of Iraqi Sniper Abu Tahseen: Credited With 173 ISIS Kills and Counting*
March 18, 2016 Comments Offon The Legend of Iraqi Sniper Abu Tahseen: Credited With 173 ISIS Kills and Counting 2,011 Views


63 year old warrior Abu Tahseen speaks matter of factly of being a veteran of five conflicts, the last being that of fighting ISIS in his native Iraq. His conflicts include the Yom Kipper war, the Iran-Iraq War, Saudi invasion of Iraq, the U.S. led Gulf war and now the fight against the brutal enemy of Iraq, ISIS.

He joined a volunteer group called the Popular Mobilization Unit. Fighting is what he knows. Here in this video he is seen talking to his spotter and taking aim at a target in his designated spot on top of a hill that he guards with his sharp eye and accurate sniper rifle. He takes pride in being Sniper King of the Mountain where the enemy hardly dares to tread and if one does, he neutralizes him.



Sniper kills 173 ISIS fighters – Abu Tahseen 5
Abu Tahseen joined the Popular Mobilization Units as a volunteer to defend Iraq from ISIS. He as born in 1953. He is a sniper veteran of 5 armed conflicts. The Yom Kippur war, Iran-Iraq war, Invasion of Kuwait, Gulf War and today fights against ISIS. He is currently stationed at Makhoul Mountains in North Baiji. Since May 2015 he has killed 173 ISIS fighters.

*The Legend of Iraqi Sniper Abu Tahseen: Credited With 173 ISIS Kills and Counting – Soldier of Fortune Magazine*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iraqiya




----------



## Iraqiya

Awesome video of some helicopter fly bys inside the cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

1,300 Yazidi fighters graduate into the Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units


----------



## ultron

Shia army liberated Hit after killed all Sunni IS warriors in Hit



Ceylal said:


> The Iraqi legend ! He was credited with more than 173 ISIS kills
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> *The Legend of Iraqi Sniper Abu Tahseen: Credited With 173 ISIS Kills and Counting*
> March 18, 2016 Comments Offon The Legend of Iraqi Sniper Abu Tahseen: Credited With 173 ISIS Kills and Counting 2,011 Views
> 
> 
> 63 year old warrior Abu Tahseen speaks matter of factly of being a veteran of five conflicts, the last being that of fighting ISIS in his native Iraq. His conflicts include the Yom Kipper war, the Iran-Iraq War, Saudi invasion of Iraq, the U.S. led Gulf war and now the fight against the brutal enemy of Iraq, ISIS.
> 
> He joined a volunteer group called the Popular Mobilization Unit. Fighting is what he knows. Here in this video he is seen talking to his spotter and taking aim at a target in his designated spot on top of a hill that he guards with his sharp eye and accurate sniper rifle. He takes pride in being Sniper King of the Mountain where the enemy hardly dares to tread and if one does, he neutralizes him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper kills 173 ISIS fighters – Abu Tahseen 5
> Abu Tahseen joined the Popular Mobilization Units as a volunteer to defend Iraq from ISIS. He as born in 1953. He is a sniper veteran of 5 armed conflicts. The Yom Kippur war, Iran-Iraq war, Invasion of Kuwait, Gulf War and today fights against ISIS. He is currently stationed at Makhoul Mountains in North Baiji. Since May 2015 he has killed 173 ISIS fighters.
> 
> *The Legend of Iraqi Sniper Abu Tahseen: Credited With 173 ISIS Kills and Counting – Soldier of Fortune Magazine*




That's an Persian Sayyad rifle which is a Steyr HS .50 copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

ultron said:


> Shia army liberated Hit after killed all Sunni IS warriors in Hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Persian Sayyad rifle which is a Steyr HS .50 copy.



Shia army...........LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Two days ago (14th April) was 27th anniversary of Anfal Genocide, when Iraqi Baath destroyed nearly 5000 Kurdish villages + dozens Assyrian. Over hundred thousand people were massacred, millions expelled.

This crime is tenfolds bigger than all crimes committed by ISIS combined (todays Iraqi Baath).

Yet during the Anfal massacre Iraqi Baath was a legitimate government, friend of both US and USSR.












Today history is repeated with Syrian Baath (aka Assad).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-04/17/c_135287376.htm

RAMADI, Iraq, April 17 (Xinhua) -- A total of 16 Islamic State (IS) militants were killed on Sunday in clashes and air strikes in Iraq's largest province of Anbar, a provincial security source said.

The security forces and allied Sunni paramilitary tribal units clashed with IS militants who tried to attack a military base at Jeraishi area in north of the provincial capital city of Ramadi, some 110 km west of Baghdad, leaving six IS militants killed, including two suicide bombers, the source told Xinhua on condition of anonymity.

Separately, the army artillery shelled IS positions in Jubba area near the town of al-Baghdadi, some 190 km northwest of the Iraqi capital of Baghdad, killing four IS operatives, the source said.

Meanwhile, a suicide car bomber tried to strike a position of the security forces in Khasfa area near the town of Haditha, some 200 km northwest of Baghdad, but a U.S.-led coalition warplane destroyed the car bomb and killed the suicide bomber before reaching the troops' defensive line, the source added.

Also in the province, an Iraqi aircraft bombarded a house said to be used by IS militants in Zuwiya area near the IS-held city of Fallujah, some 50 km west of Baghdad, killing five militants and wounding 12 others, the source said citing intelligence report.

Three days ago, the troops raised the Iraqi flag in the town of Heet, some 160 km west of Baghdad, after 14 days of fierce clashes with the extremist militants.

______________________________________________________________
1 Abrams tank being the only MBT used in the Hit operation, its crew gained a good reputation.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...that-is-tearing-apart-isil-in-the-city-of-hit

*Meet ‘The Beast’: An Iraqi Army M-1 Abrams tank that is tearing apart ISIL in the city of Hit*

nicknamed “The Beast.”

The tank has earned its nickname on social media and from U.S and coalition military advisers for the devastation it has caused to Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)–held positions within the city of Hit, 172 kilometres northwest of Baghdad, United Press International reported.

“This M1 tank has been driving all around Hit … blasting (improvised explosive devices), punching holes in enemy defences, and manoeuvring between multiple engagements and allowing … Iraqi army ground forces, you know, to clear and help evacuate civilians,” Colonel Steve Warren, spokesman for Operation Inherent Resolve, the U.S.-led mission to drive ISIL out of Iraq and Syria, told UPI.

According to Warren, the tank had engaged ISIL positions so well that U.S. military advisers had assumed multiple Iraqi tanks were operating within the city.

As a result of it’s success on the battlefield the tank earned the moniker “The Beast.”

“So this tank has been so successful, this one tank crew, that the American advisers who actually watch this tank in action have — have given it the hero-of-the-day award for, like, several days running,” Warren said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

ultron said:


> That's an Persian Sayyad rifle which is a Steyr HS .50 copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722160984933146625


----------



## -SINAN-

Today ISIS hit a Turkish Tank with Kornet Missile in Camp Bashika.





Kornet missile has been neutralized by ERA blocks, Tank has received some damage.




(above pic can be representative,..... not sure)

The building where ISIS terrorists were, has been taken under fire...and blown up with 8 tank shells. Remaining terrorists tried to escape the via 7 vehicles and 4 motorcycles...tanks continued their firing and blown up 5 Vehicles and 3 motorcycles...Total death toll is 32 ISIS terrorists, no casualties or wounded from Turks.

http://www.yenisafak.com/dunya/basikada-isid-mevzileri-yerle-bir-32-terorist-olduruldu-2453853

@Malik Alashter @f1000n @SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

Ch-4 strikes some of them I believe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> Ch-4 strikes some of them I believe


Looks liken the cheap Chinese ch-4 doing great job in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

wrong flag lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

United said:


> Shia army...........LOL


It.s Iraqi forces weather they're shiite or Suni against Wahhabis.



f1000n said:


> wrong flag lol


How come to be honset I'm confused about which is which.

FIXED .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Sinan said:


> Today ISIS hit a Turkish Tank with Kornet Missile in Camp Bashika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kornet missile has been neutralized by ERA blocks, Tank has received some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (above pic can be representative,..... not sure)
> 
> The building where ISIS terrorists were, has been taken under fire...and blown up with 8 tank shells. Remaining terrorists tried to escape the via 7 vehicles and 4 motorcycles...tanks continued their firing and blown up 5 Vehicles and 3 motorcycles...Total death toll is 32 ISIS terrorists, no casualties or wounded from Turks.
> 
> http://www.yenisafak.com/dunya/basikada-isid-mevzileri-yerle-bir-32-terorist-olduruldu-2453853
> 
> @Malik Alashter @f1000n @SALMAN AL-FARSI


I am confused. According to Russian MoD Turkey is main sponsor of ISIS, while Russia is main opponent of ISIS. But what we see on video? ISIS armed with newest Russian ATGM attacks Turkish tank. 

Who is lying the video footage or Russian MoD?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

500 said:


> I am confused. According to Russian MoD Turkey is main sponsor of ISIS, while Russia is main opponent of ISIS. But what we see on video? ISIS armed with newest Russian ATGM attacks Turkish tank.
> 
> Who is lying the video footage or Russian MoD?


According to Russian MoD this footage is Hollywood made. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

@Malik Alashter 

Are you actually sad that ISIS couldn't kill any Turkish soldier ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> I am confused. According to Russian MoD Turkey is main sponsor of ISIS, while Russia is main opponent of ISIS. But what we see on video? ISIS armed with newest Russian ATGM attacks Turkish tank.
> 
> Who is lying the video footage or Russian MoD?



Poor attempt. Look at Afghanistan. US & Pakistan etc. supported a group, which then attacked the US and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I am confused. According to Russian MoD Turkey is main sponsor of ISIS, while Russia is main opponent of ISIS. But what we see on video? ISIS armed with newest Russian ATGM attacks Turkish tank.
> 
> Who is lying the video footage or Russian MoD?



U.S supported Afghan insurgents, then they came back to bite U.S in the arse. Your reasoning in this case sucks.


----------



## f1000n

News that 20 More MI-28 will be delivered alongside the 12 MI-28. IA needs more tanks though, they were losing a lot of Abrams back in 2014 and early 2015 however lately the IA and PMF have gotten a lot of experience. Abrams tank crews are performing well, that said by US commanders not me.

Though, hundreds of tanks are needed there's not enough. Currently it's not a lack of experience or motivation as the media and politicians used to repeat daily, it's a lack of heavy weapons.

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...tank-plays-role-iraqi-fight-against-isis.html

A U.S.-trained Iraqi crew working with a U.S.-supplied M1A1 Abrams tank now known as the "Beast" played a major role in taking and clearing the town of Hit in western Anbar province of ISIS fighters, a U.S. military spokesman said Wednesday.

"It's become a bit of a folk hero" to the Iraqi Counter-Terror Services and regular Iraqi army troops who drove militants affiliated with the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS, from Hit and are now engaged in clearing operations in the Euphrates valley town, Army Col. Steve Warren said of the tracked vehicle.

"The tank has been so successful, this one tank crew, that American advisers have given it the 'Hero of the Day' award for several days," said Warren, a spokesman for Combined Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve in Baghdad.

The "Beast" was one of three Iraqi Abrams tanks backing Iraqi forces as they entered Hit but the two other tanks broke down, Warren said in a video briefing to the Pentagon. That left the "Beast" to blast away at Islamic State of Iraq and Syria fighting positions and vehicles while destroying improvised explosive device emplacements, Warren said.

"They're really tearing it up," he said of the tank and its crew. "They're out there just plain old getting after it." He tweeted out a video of the tank destroying an ISIS vehicle.

Warren said the actions in Hit were emblematic of the growing successes in the fight against ISIS despite the stall in the push on Mosul in northwestern Iraq and continued infighting among U.S.-backed militia groups in Syria.


----------



## -SINAN-

@f1000n 

Can you give a brief summary about this article ?
http://www.eremnews.com/news/arab-word/474647


----------



## Solomon2

APRIL 18, 2016 7:55 PM

*ISIS in Syria, Iraq, weaker, is on the verge of collapse*

ISIS has overpromised and its recruits are no longer buying the sales pitch

The people under ISIS’ thumb will rebel when they have the chance

It’s losing territory and its finances have been disrupted






A Muslim protester in New Delhi, India, holds a sign proclaiming his disdain for terrorist group. AP

BY DANIEL PIPES
@DanielPipes

I predict that the ISIS state in Syria and Iraq will collapse as fast as it arose. Indeed, I will go out on a limb and say *I expect it to be gone by the end of 2016*.

That the Islamic State (also known as ISIS, ISIL or Daesh) will be gone is predictable — all totalitarian states eventually disappear because of three main developments: Cadres become disillusioned, subject populations suffer and external enemies increase in number. All these problems afflicted, for example, the fascist states of World War II as well as the Soviet bloc.






Pipes

ISIS will collapse quickly because it suffers from an extreme form of these problems.

▪ *Disillusioned cadres:* The heaven on earth that ISIS promises its recruits turn out to be closer to hell, prompting many of them to flee and many more to want to. Growing numbers of ISIS fighters lack loyalty to the group, toiling only for the money or out of fear.

The reasons can be as mundane as bad food and as elevated as bad theology, but grievous disappointment is the common theme coming from the ranks of ISIS members. Radical ideologues evolve into penitents; drug-addled fighters end up as near-vegetables.

▪ *Suffering subject population:* ISIS oppresses the unfortunate millions who live under its rule in a territory about as large as Great Britain. If a few benefit from the system, the great majority suffer from the petty interference, impoverishment, arbitrary rules, brutality and sadism that characterize ISIS dominion. These subject people will rebel whenever the opportunity arises.

▪ *Foreign enemies:* ISIS seems to take pride in making as many enemies as possible, which may burnish its credentials for purity but leaves it exceedingly vulnerable. It gratuitously alienated Jordanians by burning alive an air force pilot; it enraged Turks by setting off bombs in major cities; its acts of violence in Paris, Brussels and beyond have made it enemy No. 1 in much of the West (including the Islamists who live there); it alienates everyone with the destruction of antiquities, the use of poison gas and videotaped beheadings. Its only alliances are with like-minded groups such as Boko Haram in Nigeria.

As a result, ISIS has become uniquely reviled. For example, in an unprecedented meeting, the U.N. Security Council in December voted unanimously to impose far-reaching economic sanctions on ISIS. On another level, a recent large-scale survey found half of 18- to 24-year-old Arabic speakers saying that ISIS is the “biggest obstacle facing the Middle East,” more so than unemployment, Israel or Iran.

In all, ISIS is losing personnel, economic power and territory. Leaders are escaping to the friendlier confines of Libya. Renegades are revealing files with contact information of ISIS members. Bombings by many air forces combined with Iraqi government-backed efforts are taking their toll on ISIS, especially on its finances. In 2015, ISIS lost Baiji, Kobani, Sinjar and Tikrit, amounting to 20 percent of its territory in Syria and 40 percent in Iraq. These losses continue into 2016, with Ramadi and Palmyra already spun out of its control.

Abdel-Moneim Said, an Egyptian analyst, compares ISIS now to the last, desperate and doomed year of the Nazi Reich.

But if the ISIS state in Syria and Iraq is doomed, ISIS will live on in other ways. First is the successor state in Libya and perhaps also others in Nigeria, Somalia, Afghanistan and beyond. Second is the very idea of the caliphate, a 1,400-year-old concept of Muslim supremacy full of malign implications for modern life.

Let us hasten to bring about and then celebrate the forthcoming demise of the Islamic State centered in Raqqa, Syria, without deluding ourselves that ISIS is entirely finished. To achieve that requires, unfortunately, defeating and marginalizing the entire Islamist movement.

This, too, may happen, but it is many years off.

_DANIEL PIPES IS PRESIDENT OF THE MIDDLE EAST FORUM._
*© 2016 Daniel Pipes*

*Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/opinion/op-ed/article72541452.html#storylink=cpy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @f1000n
> 
> Can you give a brief summary about this article ?
> http://www.eremnews.com/news/arab-word/474647


Did i read that 12 Altay MBT's entered Iraq in the last 10 days?


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Did i read that 12 Altay MBT's entered Iraq in the last 10 days?



Iraqis....


----------



## f1000n

Sinan said:


> Iraqis....



When will you grow up?

I was the keyboard nationalist you were, in my teens. You're married.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

f1000n said:


> When will you grow up?
> 
> I was the keyboard nationalist you were, in my teens. You're married.


I'm saying....."Iraqis are saying that 12 Altay tanks come into Bashika camp"...it's absurd because we are still developing that tank...it's not operational.


----------



## f1000n

Sinan said:


> I'm saying....."Iraqis are saying that 12 Altay tanks come into Bashika camp"...it's absurd because we are still developing that tank...it's not operational.



I figured that out, no millions of people are the same however, besides all journalists are liars. Adnan Oktar doesn't represent you either. Anyway what I meant was the keyboard nationalistic behavior on PDF.


----------



## -SINAN-

f1000n said:


> I figured that out, no millions of people are the same however, besides all journalists are liars. Adnan Oktar doesn't represent you either. Anyway what I meant was the keyboard nationalistic behavior on PDF.


You are reading to much into this.....


----------



## f1000n

Sinan said:


> You are reading to much into this.....


Maybe true, because of my experiences here.

Anyway I like to keep it to news personally, I don't see the point anymore of arguing with other people here none of us are politicians and we little influence on such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya




----------



## Iraqiya

March 2016 Iraqi Air Force strikes on ISIS destroying 51 vehicles, 165 fighters, 3 HQs


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi F16 giving CAS gets fired on, comes back and blows up the ISIS truck while it's firing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sinan said:


> According to Russian MoD this footage is Hollywood made.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Malik Alashter
> 
> Are you actually sad that ISIS couldn't kill any Turkish soldier ?


You said it it's all about Hollywood made!!!.

Do you think you can cheat and making me believe that atgm is kornet that's at all an rpg-7 or at latest sagger.

No way isis and AQ will attack you while you opened your borders to flood Syria and Iraq.



Sinan said:


> @f1000n
> 
> Can you give a brief summary about this article ?
> http://www.eremnews.com/news/arab-word/474647


First of all we don't know who behind that webside ERM news second they got these info from people around the Turkish forces apparently no Iraqis around the Turkish forces so it's all about your allied the peshmerka and the sunnis who want to fight ( ISIS) allegedly.



Sinan said:


> Iraqis....


No Turk, Aman ya la lely.



f1000n said:


> News that 20 More MI-28 will be delivered alongside the 12 MI-28. IA needs more tanks though, they were losing a lot of Abrams back in 2014 and early 2015 however lately the IA and PMF have gotten a lot of experience. Abrams tank crews are performing well, that said by US commanders not me.
> 
> Though, hundreds of tanks are needed there's not enough. Currently it's not a lack of experience or motivation as the media and politicians used to repeat daily, it's a lack of heavy weapons.
> 
> http://www.military.com/daily-news/...tank-plays-role-iraqi-fight-against-isis.html
> 
> A U.S.-trained Iraqi crew working with a U.S.-supplied M1A1 Abrams tank now known as the "Beast" played a major role in taking and clearing the town of Hit in western Anbar province of ISIS fighters, a U.S. military spokesman said Wednesday.
> 
> "It's become a bit of a folk hero" to the Iraqi Counter-Terror Services and regular Iraqi army troops who drove militants affiliated with the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS, from Hit and are now engaged in clearing operations in the Euphrates valley town, Army Col. Steve Warren said of the tracked vehicle.
> 
> "The tank has been so successful, this one tank crew, that American advisers have given it the 'Hero of the Day' award for several days," said Warren, a spokesman for Combined Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve in Baghdad.
> 
> The "Beast" was one of three Iraqi Abrams tanks backing Iraqi forces as they entered Hit but the two other tanks broke down, Warren said in a video briefing to the Pentagon. That left the "Beast" to blast away at Islamic State of Iraq and Syria fighting positions and vehicles while destroying improvised explosive device emplacements, Warren said.
> 
> "They're really tearing it up," he said of the tank and its crew. "They're out there just plain old getting after it." He tweeted out a video of the tank destroying an ISIS vehicle.
> 
> Warren said the actions in Hit were emblematic of the growing successes in the fight against ISIS despite the stall in the push on Mosul in northwestern Iraq and continued infighting among U.S.-backed militia groups in Syria.


I thought they got some
t's from eastern europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ISIS in Northern Iraq, A VICE reporting..
[video]



[/quote]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

peshmerga is again terrorizing the iraqi turkmen civillians in toz khormato. I guess the army is too busy with IS to deal with the other rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> peshmerga is again terrorizing the iraqi turkmen civillians in toz khormato. I guess the army is too busy with IS to deal with the other rats.


I don't think we need the army just send the PMF they will deal with these kurdish scums traitors if our government allows it.

Wher did you read that there are another 20 MI-28 are coming can you tell us when if possible thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Malik Alashter said:


> I don't think we need the army just send the PMF they will deal with these kurdish scums traitors if our government allows it.


Where is Al Majid when you need him



> Wher did you read that there are another 20 MI-28 are coming can you tell us when if possible thanks.


From Russia defence forum, trusted source but it's better to wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Ceylal said:


> ISIS in Northern Iraq, A VICE reporting..
> [video]


[/QUOTE]

What accent is that?


----------



## Ceylal

What accent is that?[/QUOTE]


Lybien

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Ceylal said:


> What accent is that?




Lybien[/QUOTE]

Ya zab!


----------



## Serpentine

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> You know what the solution is for those stateless Kawlis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Shia ARAB militias will remain gutless or return the favor as their Sunni ARAB brethren have done since 2003 against all odds. Or will the retards be dictated by sectarian differences (Sunni/Shia) from within the same religion (Islam)? Yet to be seen.



This whole problem started when Saddam the Maniac used chemical weapons on Kurdish civilians and killed thousands of them. So that's not the solution. 

And by saying Sunni brothers, are you suggesting ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Serpentine said:


> This whole problem started when Saddam the Maniac used chemical weapons on Kurdish civilians and killed thousands of them. So that's not the solution.
> 
> And by saying Sunni brothers, are you suggesting ISIS?



No, it started when foreigners (Kurds) revolved against the Iraqi state decades before any Ba'ath Party took power in Iraq. There were problems with them when Iraq was a Kingdom. In fact Kurds were busy committing genocide against the native Assyrians before the foundation of the modern Iraqi state. Ask the average Assyrian what they have to say about Kurds.
Kurds, who are famous for genital female mutilation, honor killings, smuggling, crime, extreme tribalism, drug trade and backwardness in Iraq and Syria, are not even natives but recent migrants.
Who gave them any right to invade Iraqi Arab, Iraqi Assyrian and Iraqi Turkmen territory and commit crimes? They are xenophobic people who can only bark whenever the central state is weak. Whether in Iraq or Syria.
Let them migrate back to Iran or Afghanistan or whatever the hell they came from if they cannot behave. Their presence as a people was first documented a few centuries ago and now they claim half of the ME.
Lol, what? I was talking about the NATIVE Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Turkmens (Sunnis as Shias) whose lands are threatened by Pissmerga. Let alone the Assyrians.
The exact same story can be seen in Syria. It's a deliberate policy of theirs. If the Shia militias have any guts or loyalty to country and people they will help the locals to deal with this problem once ISIS has been dealt with.

Last time the Kurds revolted in Iran, 35.000 people died, so don't give me a fairytale story next.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurdish_separatism_in_Iran

Thousands of Kurdish separatists operate in the Iraq-Iran border regions while we speak. Active as inactive.

There are and have been grave problems with them in Iraq, Syria, Turkey and Iran. That cannot be a coincidence. What is even funnier is that Kurds have fought Kurds for decades as well. Several civil wars have taken place. A stateless people fighting against themselves in the modern era. Says it all really.

If one reads the comments of the average Kurd on pages such as Rudaw and forums, they prove time and time again how xenophobic and deluded they are. A few of their women are posing without headscarves (WOW) to the Western media and when the cameras are off, they engage in war crimes, displacement of non-Kurds in Iraq and Syria, female genital mutilation and honor killings. Until recently they were persecuting their supposed "Yazidi" brethren and now they are crying for them and not even helping them. No wonder that they are stateless and have always been that. Instead of Kurds condemning such policies from their Peshmerga force (national force) and leaders all of them hail this. Thus they are complicit of the crimes committed!






Even Shia Arab militia leaders share my opinion:


----------



## Iraqiya

Video from the Iraqi Cessna Ac-208 taking out 165 ISIS fighters, 51 vehicles,3 headquarters and 2 howitzers. 






F16 bombing buildings ISIS operating from. Can see the few guys trying to run but doubt they would have survived that bombing.


----------



## f1000n

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> You know what the solution is for those stateless Kawlis.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Shia ARAB militias will remain gutless or return the favor as their Sunni ARAB brethren have done since 2003 against all odds. Or will the retards be dictated by sectarian differences (Sunni/Shia) from within the same religion (Islam)? Yet to be seen.



the PMF is there with less equipment yet, the IA/PMF are stretched over more fronts, battles and land as compared to the pesh on the east who do not border IS.

But in the long run that doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

f1000n said:


> the PMF is there with less equipment yet, the IA/PMF are stretched over more fronts, battles and land as compared to the pesh on the east who do not border IS.
> 
> But in the long run that doesn't matter.



Biji Ali Hassan al-Majid!

Jokes aside, that's exactly the problem. The stateless leeches have had amble room to expand illegally in not only Iraq but Syria as well due to the political situation and unrest in both countries. Whenever they grab new land, they should be expelled as quickly as possible afterwards. Otherwise it will be difficult to get the land back especially if the West decides to actively back the Kurds. They are actively trying to change the demographics in their favor. It's a deliberate policy, make no mistakes. Don't count on any neighbors as both Turkey and Iran are fine with the "Kurdish problem" being moved to Syria and Iraq and Kurds ruling autonomous regions there.

Had it not been for outside influence (Western) Arabs would have dealt with all their problems step by step. Be it Kurds or others. Of course if the West does not intervene (that's a big if) the Iraqi army could easily deal with them if not the militias alone. Look at their performance against ISIS before regional and Western interference. Says it all really.

I want to state that my message is targeted towards the criminal Kurds and anti-Arab Kurds otherwise I have nothing to say about Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

A fantastic speech by Haidar Shesho the leader of the Yazidi militia. he tells of the Peshmerga 11,000 men fleeing Sinjar leaving them to the hands of ISIS and the continued attempts by Kurdish parties to use the Yazidis as tools instead of respecting them.


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Iraqiya said:


> A fantastic speech by Haidar Shesho the leader of the Yazidi militia. he tells of the Peshmerga 11,000 men fleeing Sinjar leaving them to the hands of ISIS and the continued attempts by Kurdish parties to use the Yazidis as tools instead of respecting them.


Sir, How did you know he spoke fantastic? He speak Kurdish with North(Turkey) Kurdish dialect?...I wonder as Iraqi Arab how did you understand him ?
BTW, this Yazidi group is Pro PKK and collabrating with Baghdad government againist regional Kurdish government.
Their militants have been paid 700-800$ for each person by Baghdad government....they againist Sinjar to be under rule of KRG...


----------



## Iraqiya

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Sir, How did you know he spoke fantastic? He speak Kurdish with North(Turkey) Kurdish dialect?...I wonder as Iraqi Arab how did you understand him ?



Put English subtitles on (Press CC button)



> BTW, this Yazidi group is Pro PKK and collabrating with Baghdad government againist regional Kurdish government.



He says he does not like PKK or the YBS only the Ezidi HPE



> Their militants have been paid 700-800$ for each person by Baghdad government....they againist Sinjar to be under rule of KRG...



Yes they get a salary, weapons and ammunition to defend themselves from future ISIS attacks on their home city of Sinjar. Of course they are against KRG after being abandoned.


----------



## alarabi

Many Iraqi-Shia protestors gathered and yield "Iran get out" ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726545247686287361

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726538038910705664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

alarabi said:


> Many Iraqi-Shia protestors gathered and yield "Iran get out" ...



And they are Shia because.... you said so? Or maybe Shias have a symbol on their forehead?

And btw, who said all Shias agree with Iran? Heck, millions of Sunnis despise Saudi Arabia around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Iraqiya said:


> Yes they get a salary, weapons and ammunition to defend themselves from future ISIS attacks on their home city of Sinjar. Of course they are against KRG after being abandoned.


by trusting and leaning Baghdad government which handed over ISIS 1 of 3 iraq in a collusion war they chose the worst alternative in favor of theirself..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> by trusting and leaning Baghdad government which handed over ISIS 1 of 3 iraq in a collusion war they chose the worst alternative in favor of theirself..



But for Yazidis that is fine because it was the Kurdish government and army that fled them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Iraqiya said:


> But for Yazidis that is fine because it was the Kurdish government and army that fled them.


..they are a small group of militia linked PKK..they dont represent Yazidis and have no chance....Because ...all Yazidis clerics and tribe chiefs alongside with KRG..

Right now Baghdat pay them well..but it is not means they are really royal to Baghdat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

BLACKEAGLE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726538038910705664


Oh yes keep dreaming buddy but I'm still waiting to see that in yours I promise the moment that happen I'll pray as a thanks to Allah for his justice and his revenge.



Serpentine said:


> millions of Sunnis despise Saudi Arabia around the world.


Actually hundreds of millions.


----------



## alarabi

Serpentine said:


> And they are Shia because.... you said so? Or maybe Shias have a symbol on their forehead?
> 
> And btw, who said all Shias agree with Iran? Heck, millions of Sunnis despise Saudi Arabia around the world.



They are the followers of Muqtada Alsadr and they are shia 100%. In the upcoming days I think both Sunni and Shia in Iraq will march out together to kick out Iran and Iranian puppets from their country. Just In the last decade, Iran's made millions of Muslims from different backgrounds to hate Iran more than they hate Israel or other nations. Congrats your country is competing so hard to be the most hated and despised amongst all nations.


----------



## f1000n

alarabi said:


> They are the followers of Muqtada Alsadr and they are shia 100%. In the upcoming days I think both Sunni and Shia in Iraq will march out together to kick out Iran and Iranian puppets from their country. Just In the last decade, Iran's made millions of Muslims from different backgrounds to hate Iran more than they hate Israel or other nations. Congrats your country is competing so hard to be the most hated and despised amongst all nations.



This protest isn't about Iran, this is about political parties stalling reforms and the implementation of real change.


----------



## Iraqiya

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> ..they are a small group of militia linked PKK..they dont represent Yazidis and have no chance....Because ...all Yazidis clerics and tribe chiefs alongside with KRG..



I don't think you know much history about the Yazidi people. They were heavily involved with the Ba'ath regime because they were a minority and did not particularly like the Muslim Kurds for both religion and Kurdish ethnicity reasons fearing their Yazidi background would be lost. The "small" militia of the HPE has the largest singular Yazidi force and control Sinjar. Peshmerga are unable to hold Sinjar long term as the Yazidis want full representation (they do not want to join the Peshmerga). Can you name some of the Yazidi clerics and tribe chiefs that work with the KRG? You seem adamant about this point but it does not link with realities on the ground or from Haider Shesho, one of the leading Yazidi members himself. 



> Right now Baghdat pay them well..but it is not means they are really royal to Baghdat.



He says in the video he is not loyal to any party. He is just trying to get representation for the Yazidi people and Baghdad happens to be okay with that. Peshmerga Ministry however is not okay with any group other than the Peshmerga so is not accepting of an openly Yazidi group. This is the same with PKK which supports an independent Yazidi group and has found conflict on this opinion with the Peshmerga.


----------



## f1000n

Several towns in Anbar were liberated the past days as well as Bashir by the PMF, news gives credit to kurds as usual.


18 month long Haditha siege broken by IA. IS massacred many Al Bu Nimr tribe members in this area. The locals kept their resistance despite a food shortage in 2015.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...hrough-longest-isil-siege-to-beleaguered-tow/


> One of the longest sieges in the war against Islamic State jihadists has been lifted after Iraqi army forces relieved the beleaguered town of Haditha in the west of the country.
> 
> A statement from the Iraqi army’s joint operations command said the 7th Division from the town of al-Baghdadi had managed to join up with counter-terror forces advancing west from north of the town of Heet, which was freed earlier this year.
> 
> “The road is therefore open between Heet and Haditha, via al-Baghdadi, after an 18-month siege by the terrorists of Isil,” the statement said.
> 
> The tribal desert areas west of Baghdad, stretching over the border into eastern Syria, have seen some of the bloodiest incidents of the war against Isil. Jihadists have taken their revenge against local Sunni leaders who joined forces with the United States in the so-called “surge” against militants to restore Baghdad’s rule in 2006-7.
> 
> Sheikh Hikmet al-Gaoud, whose men fought in the defence of Haditha after 400 of his al-Nimr tribe were massacred by the jihadists after the fall of Heet in November 2014, said supplies could now reach the town by road.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727234336878137344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Pics of atrocities against IS by the tribes in Anbar during 2015. Which is good but it was always ignored.

https://twitter.com/SunniTribes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi CH-4B drones monitor ISIS IED plant then blown up by F16s (footage)


----------



## ultron

Sunni tribes had been supportive of Islamic State for many years. Lately they see Islamic State has no chance against high tech military hardware so they turned against Islamic State for their own good.


----------



## Iraqiya

Amazing some footage from liberated towns south of Mosul with ISIS VBIED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

BREAKING Footage in english from the newly liberated areas in anbar Al Dulab and Haditha siege broken 



 They even have a map and looks like Anbar almost all liberated but Fallujah, Al Qaim and Rutba are still ISIS


----------



## f1000n

The thing is how are they going to secure Al-Qaim when right over the border Al-Bukamal and so on is controlled by IS. Oficially IA won't be allowed to enter Syria. Ofc the tribal fighters can but they're not strong enough on their own. Either the US will come in the case here or the SAA will reach the border by that time.


----------



## Iraqiya

f1000n said:


> The thing is how are they going to secure Al-Qaim when right over the border Al-Bukamal and so on is controlled by IS. Oficially IA won't be allowed to enter Syria. Ofc the tribal fighters can but they're not strong enough on their own. Either the US will come in the case here or the SAA will reach the border by that time.



Iraqi forces will go to Syrian border towns to secure them from ISIS. Cannot secure Iraqi cities if ISIS can cross a border in 5 minutes and no longer be targeted. Syrian government will not and can not deny Iraq a fight against ISIS just across the border.


----------



## Iraqiya

Was anyone here a tanker? You might like to be here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Iraqiya @f1000n 

US says killed ISIS chief Baghdadi in strike in Anbar, can you confirm?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> @Iraqiya @f1000n
> 
> US says killed ISIS chief Baghdadi in strike in Anbar, can you confirm?


When they have claimed that?.


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> @Iraqiya @f1000n
> 
> US says killed ISIS chief Baghdadi in strike in Anbar, can you confirm?



No I don't follow it all much daily and hourly anymore as I used to, I'm behind on it.

pentagon says abu waheeb got killed in a strike. Last week an offensive at Amiriyat al Fallujah resulted in progress.

--

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-islamicstate-idUSKCN0Y01TL

Iraqi forces retook a northern village from Islamic State on Monday, supported by artillery and air strikes from a U.S.-led coalition, as they try to close in on the city of Mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Falcon29 said:


> @Iraqiya @f1000n
> 
> US says killed ISIS chief Baghdadi in strike in Anbar, can you confirm?



Only news I saw is that Iraqi Air Force killed the Kebab ISIS leader the one with a picture of him and the shawarma kebab. The US did a different air strike and killed a more senior member I believe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Falcon29 said:


> US says killed ISIS chief Baghdadi in strike in Anbar, can you confirm?


Perhaps you mean Abu Wahib? link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

terrorists killed over 80 civillians today with bombings, Salafi shits.


----------



## Dalit

The fruits of American occupation. A vacuum now filled by Salafi jihadis. Excellent stuff. They have made the world a safer place as they promised. Doesn't look like Iraq will ever recover from this mess.


----------



## Iraqiya

Amazing footage. ISIS SVBIED coming straight towards a camera crew thinking they could interview the Iraqi Army safely. ISIS SVBIED fails and detonates after taking fire from the Iraqi Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

12 ISIS fighters dead after a group of ISIS fighters had to withdraw from their position in Amriyat al Fallujah


----------



## f1000n

*ISIS massacre 14 Real Madrid fans as three AK47-wielding thugs carry out savage gun attack on supporters' club*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...n-savage-gun-attack-on-a-supporters-club.html


----------



## f1000n

There's dozens more IS casualties in operations but not all are reported by mainstream

*10 ISIS militants killed in Iraq clash*

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/14/middleeast/iraq-violence/index.html


----------



## Madali

f1000n said:


> *ISIS massacre 14 Real Madrid fans as three AK47-wielding thugs carry out savage gun attack on supporters' club*
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/7148749/ISIS-thugs-massacre-14-Real-Madrid-fans-in-savage-gun-attack-on-a-supporters-club.html



WHY?? What's wrong with these idiots??


----------



## f1000n

Madali said:


> WHY?? What's wrong with these idiots??



They were 'alienated' by the Shia Rafidi Majoosi Fireworshipping government lol. It's sad but many more people will die until this group as well as ideology is dealt with. People always speak about how good the armies of the west are but the west isn't dealing with so many people seeking to kill and destroy.

It won't be solved until Syria is free from IS and terrorism as well. Spillovers went from both Iraq to Syria and Syria to Iraq. Though Iraq is dealing with too much at once. From low finances to kurds who are inside enemies, IS terrorism on the front and in the capital, western pressure on politics, the Syrian border etc.

A huge mess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Rutba operation launched in far western Anbar


----------



## 500

Grank said:


> Seal the border with Saudi Arabia and prevent wahabis from coming in.


They should call back all those who fight for Assad.
Disarm and outlaw all sectarian militias.

Until then they will be a failed non state.


----------



## f1000n

IA advanced in and around Rutba, IS responds with suicide attacks targeting civillians in Baghdad.


----------



## f1000n

*Grank forces entered Rutba and it is reported to be liberated (city center) entered.*

http://www.euronews.com/newswires/3...er-remote-western-town-held-by-islamic-state/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

IA are heading from liberated Ruta to the Jordanian border. 2 border crossings with Jordan. As well as certain parts of the Syrian border, the most southern one I would assume not Al-Qaim yet.


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> IA advanced in and around Rutba, IS responds with suicide attacks targeting civillians in Baghdad.


Are you for real man what isis for god sake it's all done by baathist of Baghdad many of then top officers of the interior ministry and the army.

You forgot about Saddams SI and the other secret services that are many of them working freely in Baghdad and around it.

Iraqis know their enemy they see them every day yet they leave them free!!!!.

This guy blaming isis it's a way of sticking their head in the sand...


----------



## Blackmoon

It seems something BIG is going to happen in Fallujah in up coming days but no official confirmation yet.

Videos reportedly showing popular crowd moving soldiers and artillery to front lines.


----------



## Falcon29

Blackmoon said:


> It seems something BIG is going to happen in Fallujah in up coming days but no official confirmation yet.
> 
> Videos reportedly showing popular crowd moving soldiers and artillery to front lines.



Nothing more than a pathetic attempt of a show of force, as evident by the title given in these videos. That and they want to impress the general public, because after all, these parties are essentially form of business. And they want to keep this business intact. This is an approach seen all over the ME, where they take up 'sociopolitical' stands and form such movements as means of income/standing/power in society. It's a traditional approach that will prevent development of society. 

They will shell the city a bit, and not make move to free it. They should have done it long ago, but they aren't. Probably because government/parties utilize it as an distraction.


----------



## Iraqiya

Falcon29 said:


> Nothing more than a pathetic attempt of a show of force, as evident by the title given in these videos. That and they want to impress the general public, because after all, these parties are essentially form of business. And they want to keep this business intact. This is an approach seen all over the ME, where they take up 'sociopolitical' stands and form such movements as means of income/standing/power in society. It's a traditional approach that will prevent development of society.
> 
> They will shell the city a bit, and not make move to free it. They should have done it long ago, but they aren't. Probably because government/parties utilize it as an distraction.



That doesn't really hold true considering the massive gains in Anbar province. ISIS really only holds 3 cities worth and have been unable to re-penetrate even after over a year (in the case of Tikrit). ISIS have alienated much of the Iraqi Sunni population and have driven many tribes to openly support the Iraqi government with not just political statements but with men to volunteer fighting against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Iraqiya said:


> That doesn't really hold true considering the massive gains in Anbar province. ISIS really only holds 3 cities worth and have been unable to re-penetrate even after over a year (in the case of Tikrit). ISIS have alienated much of the Iraqi Sunni population and have driven many tribes to openly support the Iraqi government with not just political statements but with men to volunteer fighting against ISIS.



I don't believe ISIS has the numbers and figured their gains in Ramadi wouldn't last long at all. Sunni/Shia/Christian/Atheist doesn't matter me. It's not a Sunni vs Shia war, it's a certain mentality/philosophy against another mentality/philosophy. From my perspective, it is people who believe religion decides society and isn't man-made, against those who are skeptical and want to limit religion's influence. And you Iraqi's just happen to be the unfortunate center of this conflict seen across the whole region/world. It requires a philosophical/theological discussion for the long term. In the short term, however, people of those mentality will 'lash out' and give their final go as they see religions influence and meaning is waning and beginning to evolve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Trebil border crossing with Jordan border got cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Falcon29 said:


> I don't believe ISIS has the numbers and figured their gains in Ramadi wouldn't last long at all. Sunni/Shia/Christian/Atheist doesn't matter me. It's not a Sunni vs Shia war, it's a certain mentality/philosophy against another mentality/philosophy. From my perspective, it is people who believe religion decides society and isn't man-made, against those who are skeptical and want to limit religion's influence. And you Iraqi's just happen to be the unfortunate center of this conflict seen across the whole region/world. It requires a philosophical/theological discussion for the long term. In the short term, however, people of those mentality will 'lash out' and give their final go as they see religions influence and meaning is waning and beginning to evolve.



None of that is really very important for a military victory in actually securing a city. These political and societal aspects happen after the fact not before.


----------



## Falcon29

Iraqiya said:


> None of that is really very important for a military victory in actually securing a city. These political and societal aspects happen after the fact not before.



My argument, was that what I described in the post, is fueling the conflict in Iraq and elsewhere.


----------



## Blackmoon

Falcon29 said:


> My argument, was that what I described in the post, is fueling the conflict in Iraq and elsewhere.


Killing Shia's in Baghdad and other cities daily does not fuel the conflict in "iraq" or "elsewhere" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Hosat against isis,saudi,and turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Iraqiya said:


> That doesn't really hold true considering the massive gains in Anbar province. ISIS really only holds 3 cities worth and have been unable to re-penetrate even after over a year (in the case of Tikrit). ISIS have alienated much of the Iraqi Sunni population and have driven many tribes to openly support the Iraqi government with not just political statements but with men to volunteer fighting against ISIS.


Instead wasting your efforts on the north, the Kurds can take care of Anbar, go south and suffocate the wahabis in the egg, and you will see how long ISIS will stay in Iraq..


----------



## f1000n

Ceylal said:


> Instead wasting your efforts on the north, the Kurds can take care of Anbar, go south and suffocate the wahabis in the egg, and you will see how long ISIS will stay in Iraq..



Instead of wasting effort anywhere why not let the Kurds handle IS all on their own, US air power is not needed either since they're such warriors..


----------



## Ceylal

f1000n said:


> Instead of wasting effort anywhere why not let the Kurds handle IS all on their own, US air power is not needed either since they're such warriors..


The truth is that Iraqi forces have been spinning their wheels against well dug ISIS...War of attrition will be felt worse by Iraqi forces than by ISIS...So the best way to deal with ISIS, is to let the Kurds contain them and let the Iraqi armed forces deal a blow to the Sauds which Iraq ignored for the time being...If you smash the Sauds, ISIS will vanish in the air..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Symbolic battle for Fallujah has begun, shelling is reported, no reports on ground confrontations yet. Fallujah is as symbolic as Raqqa and Mosul are for ISIS. Everyone I'm sure is familiar with the history around Fallujah and the reputation it developed, so if ISIS loses it, it will be a moral blow to them. But also greatly affect operational capacity in Anbar province. 

The shelling it as night time, and probably will continue throughout the night until sunrise(or Fajr prayer) where ground operations will likely begin.


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> Symbolic battle for Fallujah has begun, shelling is reported, no reports on ground confrontations yet. Fallujah is as symbolic as Raqqa and Mosul are for ISIS. Everyone I'm sure is familiar with the history around Fallujah and the reputation it developed, so if ISIS loses it, it will be a moral blow to them. But also greatly affect operational capacity in Anbar province.
> 
> The shelling it as night time, and probably will continue throughout the night until sunrise(or Fajr prayer) where ground operations will likely begin.



What are you actually hoping for If you don't mind me asking. We were both on this forum during 2013 and 2014 and I remember what you stood for.

For those who are new, our friend Hazzy was cheering for IS.

--

*IA liberated Garma city which is linked to Fallujah.*

Also the Iraqi gov authorized US use of Apaches, previously the US offered this for Ramadi but the gov did not want it. Maybe they will be used for Fallujah.

*U.S. officials tell CBS News that American military advisers will not go forward into Fallujah with the Iraqi forces, but some U.S. artillery at the Taqaddum air base, west of Fallujah, can reach targets in the ISIS-held city and may be put to use.

American Apache helicopter gunships are also available, have not been requested as support by the Iraqis yet.*


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> What are you actually hoping for If you don't mind me asking. We were both on this forum during 2013 and 2014 and I remember what you stood for.
> 
> For those who are new, our friend Hazzy was cheering for IS.
> 
> --



1.) No I wasn't
2.) I'm an atheist now
3.) It's irrational to suggest the government should allow any territory to not be within state hands
4.) I have no hope for the region
5.) Stability won't make the most out of Iraq, its people need change of mentality
6.) I'm no longer immature like you are. 
7.) You're a sectarian individual who claims to be secular
8.) If you were a man, you would let mods open PM between us and exchange personal information, but like your Iraqi Turkmen cousins, you're good for nothing.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Symbolic battle for Fallujah has begun, shelling is reported, no reports on ground confrontations yet. Fallujah is as symbolic as Raqqa and Mosul are for ISIS. Everyone I'm sure is familiar with the history around Fallujah and the reputation it developed, so if ISIS loses it, it will be a moral blow to them. But also greatly affect operational capacity in Anbar province.
> 
> The shelling it as night time, and probably will continue throughout the night until sunrise(or Fajr prayer) where ground operations will likely begin.


Americans captured Fallijah twice in past decade, now Iran supported by America will capture it again. Wont change anything.


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> 1.) No I wasn't
> 2.) I'm an atheist now
> 3.) It's irrational to suggest the government should allow any territory to not be within state hands
> 4.) I have no hope for the region
> 5.) Stability won't make the most out of Iraq, its people need change of mentality
> 6.) I'm no longer immature like you are.
> 7.) You're a sectarian individual who claims to be secular
> 8.) If you were a man, you would let mods open PM between us and exchange personal information, but like your Iraqi Turkmen cousins, you're good for nothing.



You know I could troll since you're still hot headed but i'm not interested in that, you're also looking for a fight like the one u had with blackeagle years ago yet you tell me to grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Americans captured Fallijah twice in past decade, now Iran supported by America will capture it again. Wont change anything.



Depends what you mean by 'change something'. A successful operation would mean all the south is under government control, which has been unseen for a period of a few years. They can't stop all the splinter cells, but that is move towards stability. And it seems they're doing better job of follow up security on the offensives. Now the question is the north, and what will be done there, and how the economy is supposed to work....



f1000n said:


> You know I could troll since you're still hot headed but i'm not interested in that, you're also looking for a fight like the one u had with blackeagle years ago yet you tell me to grow up.



Not hot headed anymore, and you already were trolling. It seems you confuse man-hood with hot headedness. In Arab culture, all males have concept of 'manhood', and it has to be an aspect of their character, otherwise they get stepped all over. Very simple, if you're looking to troll or get something across, then man up and request PM from mods. But, it seems you hardly know anything about Arab culture, maybe since you're Turkish.


----------



## pak-marine

@Falcon29 & @500 in one line since you guys follow so close this whole messed up business (unfortunatly and sorry to the people of this region no offence to any one) what does the future next deades10-15 years have for iraq and syria .. will it split (which i think obviously) than what do we have next a confrontation with Kurds with dominant forces of the time. Is there peace in sight or !!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

as the operation Fallujah starts, photos of the operating room released; Gen. Soleimani w/ Badr commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

pak-marine said:


> @Falcon29 & @500 in one line since you guys follow so close this whole messed up business (unfortunatly and sorry to the people of this region no offence to any one) what does the future next deades10-15 years have for iraq and syria .. will it split (which i think obviously) than what do we have next a confrontation with Kurds with dominant forces of the time. Is there peace in sight or !!??



Status-quo in both, less deadly violence, areas will be divided but more secure than before. Will not legally split, only defecto status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Falcon29 said:


> Status-quo in both, less deadly violence, areas will be divided but more secure than before. Will not legally split, only defecto status.


from what u said i define "drop in voilence (no one knows the body count in middleast if less voilence) but still no peace meaning war will continue for another decade .. whats the cock up is it the religion or interference ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

pak-marine said:


> from what u said i define "drop in voilence (no one knows the body count in middleast if less voilence) but still no peace meaning war will continue for another decade .. whats the cock up is it the religion or interference ?



By drop of violence, I mean smaller scale ground offensives, or even none at all. If they do occur, will be with less resources and offensives will die out quickly. Body count won't be low, some bombings/airstrikes will continue to proceed. 

Religion, interference, and ethnic tensions play equal role it seems. I can't go back in time, so blaming religion solely would be unfair. I'm just analyzing with the specific conditions we have today. Religion and ethnic role will not take new shape, it will continue as it is. Intervention is taking new shape, it's less controversial and more effective, also slower paced. The US has learned from past mistakes. And is limiting involvement. 

Other than that, I think the people have had enough, and won't if the situation stabilized, no one will get cocky and confident and try launching some new campaign elsewhere in the region. Unless of course they manage to surprise us all ....


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Depends what you mean by 'change something'. A successful operation would mean all the south is under government control, which has been unseen for a period of a few years. They can't stop all the splinter cells, but that is move towards stability. And it seems they're doing better job of follow up security on the offensives. Now the question is the north, and what will be done there, and how the economy is supposed to work....


Control so what? Look at this infographic:






Even madman Saddam when suppressed Shia rebellions did not use sectarian Sunni militias led by Saudi generals.

Thats why Saddam's Iraq was a state (oppressive brutal dictatorship, but still a state) even when all the world was against him. And today Iraq will never be a state, even despite all the world helps them.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Even madman Saddam when suppressed Shia rebellions did not use sectarian Sunni militias led by Saudi generals.
> 
> Thats why Saddam's Iraq was a state (oppressive brutal dictatorship, but still a state) even when all the world was against him. And today Iraq will never be a state, even despite all the world helps them.


 The whole Iraqi army in Saddam era was a sectarian militia, as it killed Shias left and right. Stupid argument.

These Shia groups have every right to operate in Fallujah, as this city is responsible for majority of terror attacks in Iraq, especially Baghdad. It's a terrorists' nest and every Iraqi with smallest amount of dignity should participate in the rat killing, regardless of being Shia, Sunni or Kurds.

---------------------------

First day of operation went really well, Karma + various other areas liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The whole Iraqi army in Saddam era was a sectarian militia, as it killed Shias left and right. Stupid argument.


No it was not. It was subject only to central government, it did not run with sectarian flags and badges, it had plenty of Shiites and Christians in its ranks...



> These Shia groups have every right to operate in Fallujah


If Iraq wants to remain a failed non state - then yes.

Note: *everywhere* Iran shoves its nose we get failed non states with sectarian militias: Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Palestine, Yemen...


----------



## f1000n

Pre June 2014 there were no active Iraqi Shi'ite militia's except small numbers in Syria. PMF is actually a good thing, now there are 2 separate large armies. If treason happens in one command the other remains unaffected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Note: *everywhere* Iran shoves its nose we get failed non states with sectarian militias: Iraq, Lebanon, Palestine, Yemen...



You really need to stop trolling and dragging Palestinians into every subject. There is no 'sectarian' militias in Palestine, and the Palestinian parties are all older than the current Iranian gov't. Iran hardly has any role in the I/P conflict, there is no common regional agenda Palestinians and Iranians share. We're also all aware there is no Palestinian state, and Palestinian land is militarily occupied, so the 'failed state' bit, is borderline debauchery at this point. It's a lame attempt at exonerating Israel from a campaign it is sustaining itself, you have nobody but yourselves to blame for the decisions your government are making and continue to make to reject peace appeals over and over again, the most recent of which is the French initiative:

*Netanyahu renews rejection of French peace initiative*

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...-french-peace-initiative-160523131848117.html
..............

Anyway, leave the Palestinian subject for topics related to it. You've failed at convincing anybody of your premises, and I'm not sure who keeps suggesting to you to keep towing those one liners, because it's intended for little gullible children.


----------



## f1000n

How about posting news solely? All your opinions are trash anyway. Falcon wrote a few days ago that this offensive was just a show yet it turned out to be a real offensive. 500 writes the same daily for years. Retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> You really need to stop trolling and dragging Palestinians into every subject. There is no 'sectarian' militias in Palestine, and the Palestinian parties are all older than the current Iranian gov't. Iran hardly has any role in the I/P conflict, there is no common regional agenda Palestinians and Iranians share. We're also all aware there is no Palestinian state, and Palestinian land is militarily occupied, so the 'failed state' bit, is borderline debauchery at this point. It's a lame attempt at exonerating Israel from a campaign it is sustaining itself, you have nobody but yourselves to blame for the decisions your government are making and continue to make to reject peace appeals over and over again, the most recent of which is the French initiative:
> 
> *Netanyahu renews rejection of French peace initiative*
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...-french-peace-initiative-160523131848117.html
> ..............
> 
> Anyway, leave the Palestinian subject for topics related to it. You've failed at convincing anybody of your premises, and I'm not sure who keeps suggesting to you to keep towing those one liners, because it's intended for little gullible children.


LOL calm down. First time in months I briefly mentioned Palestinians and only as one of many places where Iran shoves its nose. And you cry like baby. Calm down.


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> How about posting news solely? All your opinions are trash anyway. Falcon wrote a few days ago that this offensive was just a show yet it turned out to be a real offensive. 500 writes the same daily for years. Retards.



Jesus Christ after all this time your reading comprehension hasn't improved .... I referred to the video bit, what had it's own purpose that I view as pointless. Going straight to operation is the way to go, although I understand some emotions may have played a role in the march.

Anyway, this thread is intended for discussion , and this forum shares an international audience. So don't tell people what they can or can't post. You're hardly Iraqi yourself, can't speak or read Arabic, not familiar with Arab culture, etc....

So you better start behaving yourself and stop throwing around insults and slurs, kid. Go on your counter strike private server for that kind of stuff.


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> Jesus Christ after all this time your reading comprehension hasn't improved .... I referred to the video bit, what had it's own purpose that I view as pointless. Going straight to operation is the way to go, although I understand some emotions may have played a role in the march.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is intended for discussion , and this forum shares an international audience. So don't tell people what they can or can't post. You're hardly Iraqi yourself, can't speak or read Arabic, not familiar with Arab culture, etc....
> 
> So you better start behaving yourself and stop throwing around insults and slurs, kid. Go on your counter strike private server for that kind of stuff.



Shut up idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When someone mentions Palestine your *** gets lit on fire though you have no issue supporting mayhem and terrorism when it comes to others states. 

@Bilad al-Haramayn Do you remember the amount of trolling from hazzy, we were all here in 2013/14. Guy changes his mind every 2 hours, now he's an atheist LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Iranain terrorist Kataib Hezbollah fires unguided rockets at Fallujah with civilians:












Thats same exactly type of rockets which was used in Ghouta gas attack. Thus Iran is directly responsible for gassing to death 1400 people.


----------



## Hell NO

f1000n said:


> Pre June 2014 there were no active Iraqi Shi'ite militia's except small numbers in Syria. PMF is actually a good thing, now there are 2 separate large armies. If treason happens in one command the other remains unaffected.


What do you mean treason happens in one command?


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> Shut up idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When someone mentions Palestine your *** gets lit on fire though you have no issue supporting mayhem and terrorism when it comes to others states.
> 
> @Bilad al-Haramayn Do you remember the amount of trolling from hazzy, we were all here in 2013/14. Guy changes his mind every 2 hours, now he's an atheist LOL.



You keep proving to everyone that you're a little kid. Go back on your counter strike server, kid. Sectarianism seems to have polluted your mind. A member is updating the thread and posting things every other Iraqi here had no issue, until the Turkmen troll 'Doritos' came here to ruin the thread. A delusional sectarian troll that attacks Turkey but calls for their assistance to Iraqi Turkmen against the Kurds. 

Why you're tagging a Saudi member when being anti-Saudi is central to your agenda, is beyond me. 

Funny thing you call me hot headed yet tell me to shut up at the top of your lungs. I could make you cry , kid, like I always do. It's only out of respect to the admin of the site that I'm not taking the bait. Since your bait usually always ends with you crying I would take it, lol. 

Anyways little kid, no more derailing the thread, post on my profile if you're even a fraction of a man. What a sad sectarian individual.



Hell NO said:


> What do you mean treason happens in one command?



This idiot sitting in Netherlands thinking he's in Iraq, lol. There's a lot more wrong with the current state Iraq is in than just 'treason'.


----------



## f1000n

Hell NO said:


> What do you mean treason happens in one command?



Treason, coup attempt you name it.

It's for that reason why Iraq and Syria had/have the regular army and the republican guard with only the republican guard being allowed in Baghdad and Damascus city center. Iran has the regular army, IRGC, Basij etc. Almost every country has several armed groups.



Falcon29 said:


> You keep proving to everyone that you're a little kid. Go back on your counter strike server, kid. Sectarianism seems to have polluted your mind. A member is updating the thread and posting things every other Iraqi here had no issue, until the Turkmen troll 'Doritos' came here to ruin the thread. A delusional sectarian troll that attacks Turkey but calls for their assistance to Iraqi Turkmen against the Kurds.
> 
> Why you're tagging a Saudi member when being anti-Saudi is central to your agenda, is beyond me.
> 
> Funny thing you call me hot headed yet tell me to shut up at the top of your lungs. I could make you cry , kid, like I always do. It's only out of respect to the admin of the site that I'm not taking the bait. Since your bait usually always ends with you crying I would take it, lol.
> 
> Anyways little kid, no more derailing the thread, post on my profile if you're even a fraction of a man. What a sad sectarian individual.



lol, I can't take you serious after what i've seen from you here. You change your mind every hour yet now you want to pose as a stable wise man, all your actions here are altered by your emotions, this is rather girly in Arab culture.

As for being a man, as far as I know there's nothing manly about shouting and insulting like you do. The ones fighting terror rats which you cheered for are the real men. Now i'm going to play counter strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

AGM-114 strike on IS gathering





Yellow means recently taken by IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Iranain terrorist Kataib Hezbollah fires unguided rockets at Fallujah with civilians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats same exactly type of rockets which was used in Ghouta gas attack. Thus Iran is directly responsible for gassing to death 1400 people.


Shutup MF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

IS document which was found in Fallujah, IS apologists will say fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CENTCOM

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-rope-dropped-vat-public-warning-others.html


What would be expected from a bunch of hardened criminals who pride in their brutalities? Just to grab headlines they have stooped even lower to drown people in tubs of nitric acid. Remember IS has lost over 40% of territories that they controlled in Iraq and Syria just a few months ago, and they are constantly shrinking due to actions of Iraqi, Kurdish and coalition forces. Keep assured that the international coalition will keep pounding these terrorists till they cease to exist and their brutalities are erased forever. 


Abdul Quddus
DET - U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu
www.centcom.mil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> lol, I can't take you serious after what i've seen from you here. You change your mind every hour yet now you want to pose as a stable wise man, all your actions here are altered by your emotions, this is rather girly in Arab culture.
> 
> As for being a man, as far as I know there's nothing manly about shouting and insulting like you do. The ones fighting terror rats which you cheered for are the real men. Now i'm going to play counter strike.



I support the Iraqi army in this regard, as I've made it clear state must control all territory, including Kurdish territory. All militias need to be dismantled. Anyway kid, your english is poor, formulating/updating opinions does not amount to 'changing mind'. Nor do your misrepresentation of past mean anything. I wonder how you learn anything new, if you never 'change your mind' as you put it, probably why you're currently renting out a CS server, lol.

You can't speak Arabic, aren't Arab by your own admission, and not familiar with Arab culture. Fighting is very easy in Arab world, it's the only job available right now. So there's plenty of 'real men' in the region, if I was born there and lived there I doubt I'd be doing anything different. 

Anyway you managed to cool your head and keep it civil, so we'll end it here. You can always PM/post on my profile for anything. I'll teach you how to become man. 

PS: Just because I point out realities does not take side, like my below post, it may give you impression that I'm pro-Assad, which isn't the case. I'm just pointing out realities and have no dog in the fight. 



CENTCOM said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-rope-dropped-vat-public-warning-others.html
> 
> 
> What would be expected from a bunch of hardened criminals who pride in their brutalities? Just to grab headlines they have stooped even lower to drown people in tubs of nitric acid. Remember IS has lost over 40% of territories that they controlled in Iraq and Syria just a few months ago, and they are constantly shrinking due to actions of Iraqi, Kurdish and coalition forces. Keep assured that the international coalition will keep pounding these terrorists till they cease to exist and their brutalities are erased forever.
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET - U.S. Central Command
> www.facebook.com/centcomurdu
> www.centcom.mil



What about the Syrian army and allies? Much of ISIS losses come at their hands, the international coalition hardly is involved to 'repel brutality', rather there to manipulate the political process and future of Syria by exercising hold over eastern Syria, preventing Assad/Russia from retrieving it, to pressure a 'transitional' change.


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> How about posting news solely? All your opinions are trash anyway. Falcon wrote a few days ago that this offensive was just a show yet it turned out to be a real offensive. 500 writes the same daily for years. Retards.


Both steaming and butt hurt to the extreme let them posting trashy posts that is just entertaining.



f1000n said:


> Shut up idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When someone mentions Palestine your *** gets lit on fire though you have no issue supporting mayhem and terrorism when it comes to others states.
> 
> @Bilad al-Haramayn Do you remember the amount of trolling from hazzy, we were all here in 2013/14. Guy changes his mind every 2 hours, now he's an atheist LOL.


Excellent replies keep it going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

let's just forget it and return to the topic


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hell NO said:


> What do you mean treason happens in one command?


He means the army.

You don't know the army infested with snakes baathist and takfirees who willing to topple the new type of government in Iraq don't you know democracy is not recommended for western asia people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> Both steaming and butt hurt to the extreme let them posting trashy posts that is just entertaining.
> 
> 
> Excellent replies keep it going.



You two are the two most retarded Iraqi members of the forum, there are people posting in support of the Iraqi state and army, and you're going out attacking them. If I were Shia you wouldn't attack me in this manner. Lose the sectarian/religious mentality from your head, it's hurting your country and the rest of the region.


----------



## f1000n

Last year, Video:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735070748105146369
Opportunists who switch sides when it suits them, today they pretend to be poor civillians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> Last year, Video:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735070748105146369
> Opportunists who switch sides when it suits them, today they pretend to be poor civillians.


Simply kill them after the city is taken, let ISIS comes to save them. I'm sure the world won't miss dozens of scumbags.

I know nothing good awaits them. Let's just wait until the terrorists' nest aka Fallujah is retaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> Last year, Video:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735070748105146369
> Opportunists who switch sides when it suits them, today they pretend to be poor civillians.


The worthless traitor scumbags.


Serpentine said:


> Simply kill them after the city is taken, let ISIS comes to save them. I'm sure the world won't miss dozens of scumbags.
> 
> I know nothing good awaits them. Let's just wait until the terrorists' nest aka Fallujah is retaken.


Unfortunately that wont happen!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Is this true? Is a Saudi scholar asking his government to rescue 300 Saudis in Fallujah? What are they doing there in the first place?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735090667081371648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Madali said:


> Is this true? Is a Saudi scholar asking his government to rescue 300 Saudis in Fallujah? What are they doing there in the first place?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735090667081371648




Saudi Arabian Islamic State warriors. They will die there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

Madali said:


> Is this true? Is a Saudi scholar asking his government to rescue 300 Saudis in Fallujah? What are they doing there in the first place?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735090667081371648



That's definitely not true, I checked out this guy on Twitter and I didn't see him tweeting such a tweet. Needless to say, He is a scholar so he knows very well how to write in perfect Arabic for example the photoshoped tweet you quote has many spelling mistakes such as, الفلوجه, سعوديه, عربيه, فريسه it all must end with ta'a marboutah like الفلوجة and سعودية 
Also the same tweet has no commas and the word ان must be أن starting with Hamzat Qate3 not Hamzat Wasel. So many mistakes that no scholar can ever make.


----------



## Malik Alashter

alarabi said:


> That's definitely not true, I checked out this guy on Twitter and I didn't see him tweeting such a tweet. Needless to say, He is a scholar so he knows very well how to write in perfect Arabic for example the photoshoped tweet you quote has many spelling mistakes such as, الفلوجه, سعوديه, عربيه, فريسه it all must end with ta'a marboutah like الفلوجة and سعودية
> Also the same tweet has no commas and the word ان must be أن starting with Hamzat Qate3 not Hamzat Wasel. So many mistakes that no scholar can ever make.


It seems you are the one who don't know how to write in arabic.

This scum scholar asking his ambassador in Baghdad to intervene to save 300 girls all Saudis and arab because they were used for sex jihad!!! any filthiness worst than that?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Badr pounding Islamic State

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Some local PMF fighters from Anbar beheaded captured IS in the Fallujah operation, blame as usual goes to Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units rescue over 70 families from ISIS held Fallujah

Iraqi PMU fighters have organized the freedom of over 70 families consisting of approximately 350 individuals from the hands of ISIS. Radio messages, mobile phone numbers and loudspeaker broadcasts are routinely put up to give civilians new information on humanitarian corridors. PMU fighters hold these corridors open from ISIS by fighting them and allowing as many civilians to get out as possible. Many villages and towns around Fallujah are now fully liberated giving many hundreds of remaining families some safety from ISIS but the city is still ISIS held and over 50,000 civilians are trapped there. ISIS does not allow people to leave peacefully and we must use all our efforts and force to ensure these civilians can escape the brutality of ISIS occupation.


----------



## Iraqiya

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Popular mobiliaztion forces are one of the rare lights in the tunnel of this unfortunate war, becouse Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi approved the appointment of 40,000 Sunni fighters to join Popular Mobilization Forces, in January 2016.
> I hope that fact will save at least some of Sunni civilians from bloodbath when Shia Militias enter Fallujah, becouse according to videos that are circling on Twitter, dark future is smiling to Sunni Arabs.




No blood bath awaits civilians. Fallujah isn't the first Sunni city to be liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Listen, I am not stupid, okay ? I saw what they already did in villages around Fallujah.
> This forum prohibit posting pictures which contains blood and killings, of course in ANYBODY WANTS TO SEE I will left some popular twitter profiles he can check, in one video they are even slaughtering man, praying our shahada.
> Look at these profiles :
> @Malcolmite - look at video he published before 21h (Shia militias slaughtering man and praying shahada).
> @Nidalgazaui look at video he published 24 May 8:53 AM ( Shia militias entering house and killing entire family, and not afraid to film that) .
> - of course there are many more viedos of Iraqi military and religious leaders calling to clean whole city, becouse there is no even one good person, city od adultery ect., which are only warming up situation.
> I also remember what happened in Tikirt, however I really hope that there would't be so much killing of civilians.
> 
> But what I fear most is what will happen when Iraqi Kurdistan became independent in September/October this year, and Iraq became more than 80% Shia Muslim country, Sunni Arabs will unfortunately suffer even more oppresions of the government, and again there won't be peace.



As far as I know Sunni clerics are hand in hand with these filthy Shia militias slaughtering Sunnis in Falluja ...








​


----------



## f1000n

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Listen, I am not stupid, okay ? I saw what they already did in villages around Fallujah.
> This forum prohibit posting pictures which contains blood and killings, of course in ANYBODY WANTS TO SEE I will left some popular twitter profiles he can check, in one video they are even slaughtering man, praying our shahada.
> Look at these profiles :
> @Malcolmite - look at video he published before 21h (Shia militias slaughtering man and praying shahada).
> @Nidalgazaui look at video he published 24 May 8:53 AM ( Shia militias entering house and killing entire family, and not afraid to film that) .
> - of course there are many more viedos of Iraqi military and religious leaders calling to clean whole city, becouse there is no even one good person, city od adultery ect., which are only warming up situation.



Malcomite is an IS supporter, Nidalgazaui is anti Shi'a.
It's true that atrocities have been carried out against IS members but many are comitted by Sunnis themselves.

See for yourself: https://twitter.com/SunniTribes

A few days ago Sunnis beheaded and stabbed an IS guy in the neck, I think it's great.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@f1000n 
There is a guy (Al-Obaidi) with the nickname "daesh burner"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

If you want to believe ISIS propaganda then they still hold Baiji, Tikrit and Ramadi. Crimes in Tikrit occurred when the Sunni Al Alam and Al Jabouri tribe attacked the ISIS ad Ba'athi affiliated Albu Ajeel tribe. The area that was targeted is even named after the tribe, the Albu Ajeel area within Tikrit. Over 95% of the civilian population has returned to Tikrit thanks to the Iraqi forces. This is contrary to ISIS media saying everyone will be slaughtered. ISIS committed the Speicher massacre in Tikrit in which they killed 1,700 Shia oil defense cadets on their training rotation. Albu Ajeel tribe promised to transport 4,000 cadets (Sunni and Shia) out of Tikrit as the training was cancelled due to ISIS threat. Albu Ajeel tribe was found to transport and join in the ISIS massacre of the cadets. They were separated based on religion and the Sunni cadets were let go and the Shia cadets were massacred. Despite this the civilians of Tikrit have returned and no revenge attacks on all these Sunni civilians has been committed by Shia groups. 

I notice you guys say that if Sunnis work with the Iraqi government they are traitors and the like. Who should Sunnis work with? ISIS? That has not worked out for them as ISIS cannot provide for people. It is a failed project.


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units rescue over 60 families from ISIS in Fallujah

The Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units have recently rescued over 60 families from ISIS in Fallujah. The humanitarian corridors that are open for these civilians take military force to maintain open from ISIS and to clear the pathways from IEDs and sniper fire. Many losses of PMU fighters have been incurred in keeping these static passages open for civilians but the PMU remains steadfast in it's mission with the whole Iraqi Security Force to ensure humanitarian corridors so ISIS cannot hold a city hostage. As these families escape ISIS they are able to call inside the city and assure the safety of their friends and family to leave the city. ISIS propaganda has maintained that anyone leaving Fallujah will be slaughtered by the Iraqi forces and those leaving will also be a target for ISIS snipers. These attempts by ISIS will not succeed as the fighters advance on Fallujah and enure the safety of civilians fleeing ISIS.


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736163698327326721
more stuff on the account


----------



## f1000n

What a load of shit.

Many Muslims/Arabs are against IS in their own countries however they support them in killing others (Iraqis mostly). I can tell you that even on this forum every Arab supported them in their 2014 uprising, some even paid a special visit back to the forum to celebrate.

--

Paper about ISOF, a lot of good information pointing out the succes of a USSOF replica in a middle eastern force.

http://www.brookings.edu/~/media/re...service-witty/david-witty-paper_final_web.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Nonsenses, 99,9 % of Muslims and Arabs do not support ISIS, that is rubbish what you said, man.
> Why should Arabs/Muslims support ISIS in killing Iraqis ?? Iraqis are 80% Arabs and 99% Muslims.
> Maby they supported them in 2014, becouse they thought ISIS is fighting for ISLAM.
> 
> After ISIS show their takfiri terrorism, nobody support them anymore, of course there are always extremists, just like people who support Alawi sectarian regime in Syria, who killed even more civlians/people.




Al Jazeera twitter polls show that 70%~ of the subscribers support ISIS over Iraqi forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

IS attacked Hit with dozens of suicide bombers and many other terrorists, tribal fighters collapsed, ISOF regained control of the area. Over 50 dead ISIS in that.


----------



## Falcon29

'Peshmerga' begins large offensives east of Mosul to regain 'formerly Kurdish villages', it seems everything becomes Kurdish territory overnight. And Jewish run Western media and government legitimize these claims. 

@f1000n 

Kurds are taking over your country it seems. Also the Georgian figure in ISIS resurfaces in video and isn't dead:






........

It seems like Obama is trying to rush some things near the end of his legacy, and is willing to allow Kurds to takeover Raqqa and Mosul rather than indigenous peoples. And it's unclear what Arab agenda is here.


----------



## Timur

Falcon29 said:


> 'Peshmerga' begins large offensives east of Mosul to regain 'formerly Kurdish villages', it seems everything becomes Kurdish territory overnight. And Jewish run Western media and government legitimize these claims.
> 
> @f1000n
> 
> Kurds are taking over your country it seems. Also the Georgian figure in ISIS resurfaces in video and isn't dead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> It seems like Obama is trying to rush some things near the end of his legacy, and is willing to allow Kurds to takeover Raqqa and Mosul rather than indigenous peoples. And it's unclear what Arab agenda is here.



best thing is iraqi iranian government does not do anything


----------



## Malik Alashter

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Listen, I am not stupid, okay ? I saw what they already did in villages around Fallujah.
> This forum prohibit posting pictures which contains blood and killings, of course in ANYBODY WANTS TO SEE I will left some popular twitter profiles he can check, in one video they are even slaughtering man, praying our shahada.
> Look at these profiles :
> @Malcolmite - look at video he published before 21h (Shia militias slaughtering man and praying shahada).
> @Nidalgazaui look at video he published 24 May 8:53 AM ( Shia militias entering house and killing entire family, and not afraid to film that) .
> - of course there are many more viedos of Iraqi military and religious leaders calling to clean whole city, becouse there is no even one good person, city od adultery ect., which are only warming up situation.
> I also remember what happened in Tikirt, however I really hope that there would't be so much killing of civilians.
> 
> But what I fear most is what will happen when Iraqi Kurdistan became independent in September/October this year, and Iraq became more than 80% Shia Muslim country, Sunni Arabs will unfortunately suffer even more oppresions of the government, and again there won't be peace.


Did you notice why most of the vids we see for civilians leaving the town mainly women and kids no men can you tell me where the men gone why the women alone with the kids!!!!!!! have you asked your self this question NO.

because most of the men either fight with isis or held hostages by isis.



Timur said:


> best thing is iraqi iranian government does not do anything


Hey they talk about a big battle between Iraqis and Turks and Iraqis will kick your butt in that battle so I'm waiting to see that happen.


----------



## Falcon29

Timur said:


> best thing is iraqi iranian government does not do anything





BecouseOfTruth said:


> 1. Kurds will have referendum as Barzani said (in an interview with Al-Monitor media website, 23 March) maby between September-October 2016, so it is logical that they are trying to take as much land as they can.
> 
> 2.Nobody knows what will happen with Kirkuk, who was incorporated in Iraqi Kurdistan in 2014, after ISIS came on scene.
> 
> 3.I can not find informations about current demographic composition in Kirkuk, but in 1997 :
> 
> Arabs - 72 % (544,596)
> 
> Kurds - 21 % (155,861)
> 
> Turkmens - 7% ( 50, 099)
> 
> After agression on Iraq, and overturning of Saddam Hussein, many Kurds came back (many of them were forced to leave becouse of Arabization).
> Today almost 20 years have passed, maby today Arabs make 50%, who knows !?
> 
> 4. Turkey said that will recognize independent Kurdistan, Barzani and Erdogan both fight against PKK/YPG terrorists, and border between Iraqi Kurdistan and teritory in Syria that is controlled by PKK is closed.
> Turkey will solve much of her problems on this way and gain strong ally, however Iran will also benefit from independent Kurdistan.
> 
> 5. Arabs do not have agenda, it seems that they have many land to sell others, they are divided in 15 countries in Asia and maby 7-8 in Africa, so it is not surprise at all that they are helpless.



Well none of it is funny, I would honestly leave this matter to the Iraqi's if what we're seeing wasn't part of an overall crisis across the whole region that will affect everybody. The people of the region will not survive in the near future(30 years tops), and will face severe famine/food and water shortages if they don't take these matters seriously. No country should be cut up, and there should not be this tribal mentality where everyone is taking what they deem part of theirs.


----------



## Timur

Malik Alashter said:


> Hey they talk about a big battle between Iraqis and Turks and Iraqis will kick your butt in that battle so I'm waiting to see that happen.



Who is they you mean the Iranians?

How? by running away?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Timur said:


> Who is they you mean the Iranians?
> 
> How? by running away?


Iranian? no it's old books prophecies in those books if that right then we will kick your butt so prepare it to be kicked.


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> Iranian? no it's old books prophecies in those books if that right then we will kick your butt so prepare it to be kicked.



I hope you know the 'Turks' in those books you're referencing are not a reference to modern day Turks.


----------



## alarabi

members of JAHSH (Jyash Alhashd Alshabi) militia along with Iraqi military bombed a mosque in Karma next to Fallujah , then one of them took pictures before and after!
So they claim they are fighting Daesh!


----------



## RoadRunner401

[/QUOTE]

Wow for the guy who is not even Muslim, you sure are concerned about mosques, so much so that you are photo shopping them, in and out of pics, look at the flags Einstein they are flowing in two different directions.


----------



## Malik Alashter

alarabi said:


> members of JAHSH (Jyash Alhashd Alshabi) militia along with Iraqi military bombed a mosque in Karma next to Fallujah , then one of them took pictures before and after!
> So they claim they are fighting Daesh!


That's a car bomb you JAhsh.


----------



## Iraqiya

ISIS getting destroyed by Iraqi drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

BecouseOfTruth said:


> This guy @RamiAlLolah support ISIS TERRORIST TAKFIRI GROUP, but picture is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737401466298699776[/USER]



JAHSH militia is liberating Fallujah from indoor studios, new and effective strategy. Daesh is running away after they knew about this clever strategy


----------



## Malik Alashter

Comrade Ivan said:


> How much progress has the Iraqi army made against Daesh? Have they dislodged them from majority of the territory they took over?


By Ramadan there will be no ISIS in Faloujah that's the plan. So far they made tremendous progress in the town don't forget they taking it bite by bite since tens of thousands of civilians still in the city.

BTW, Ramadan coming in few days mainly 4-5 days so we will celebrate liberating the town soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Comrade Ivan said:


> Yeah but that's not really accurate. I need updates from the ground, those are more reliable.
> 
> 
> No offense but its been two years now since Daesh took swathes of Iraqi territory. One would have expected the Iraqi army to have taken back considerable territory of its own country. I'm not trying to undermine or insult Iraqi Army's sacrifices in the fight against Daesh but still, its something to think about.


You right, Its all about politics.



BecouseOfTruth said:


> I hope in hands of Peshmergas.


Why Peshmergas?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS attacked Hit with about 100 fighters. They first managed to entered into a few neighborhoods but they were repelled after the Counter-terrorism forces intervened, killing about 60 IS terrorists. The rest managed to flee. Hit is completely secure. 


Iraqi forces t


alarabi said:


> JAHSH militia is liberating Fallujah from indoor studios, new and effective strategy. Daesh is running away after they knew about this clever strategy




IS getting squated in Falujah, and we here their cries in the gulf. Explains a lot. Laugh all you want, won't change anything from the realities in the ground. Your brothers will be under the boots of the PMF and iraqi forcws.



alarabi said:


> members of JAHSH (Jyash Alhashd Alshabi) militia along with Iraqi military bombed a mosque in Karma next to Fallujah , then one of them took pictures before and after!
> So they claim they are fighting Daesh!
> 
> That's actully fake and from a studio. After all, they are liberating it on media only.
> 
> 
> Asides from what your pea brain can't accept.
> 
> 
> Many buildings are booby trapped and it's too risky to remove the IEDs from them. So they end up being detonated. The mosque which spread fitna shouldn't be standing anyway. After all, the prophet has ordered to destroy a mosque built by one of the hypocrits during his time.
> 
> 
> As for the video, they are shooting for a patriotic song.
> 
> Im sure you would have needed a hundred years to figure that out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Falluja will fall, it is stupid even to think other way, city is surounded more than 2 years, and with lack of aid.
> It is really big surprise that they didn't surender in first 6 months.
> 
> "After all, the prophet has ordered to destroy a mosque built by one of the hypocrits during his time."
> 
> I didn't hear for this hadeeth, can you say source.


They call it Masjid dherar means Mosque of harm it is even in the Quran so the Prophet PBUH ordered to destroy that mosque which where a place for the Hypocrites to meet and work against the prophet and his followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

alarabi said:


> JAHSH militia is liberating Fallujah from indoor studios, new and effective strategy. Daesh is running away after they knew about this clever strategy



This forum has sank to new lows with such retards, a serious matter of war and you have these monkeys commenting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

f1000n said:


> This forum has sank to new lows with such retards, a serious matter of war and you have these monkeys commenting.


AS I heard Falluga has liberated? if it so then congrats to all Iraqis ... Although it will take time I hope you guys finally retake all your territories in upcoming months ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

Tens of dead bodies are carried on trucks and thought to be those of JAHSH militia who have been trying to enter Fallujah since almost a week. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737623778914488320
Wondering what would happen to these people if they really entered to Fallujah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

IA MI-28 dual control versions finished











Iranian engineers should take a look at it, anything for Safavid expansion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Iraqis made gains against the daeshbags in northern Fallujah today. 

http://www.nrttv.com/EN/Details.aspx?Jimare=8104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Iraqi Mufti Rafi' er - Rifa'i said for the Iraq state telelvision, that for people of Falluja there are only two choices : they will fight or they will be under Shia sectarian militas, who are 1000 time worse solution.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737643138429419521


Al Hadath TV is a Saudi news channel lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Al Hadath TV is a Saudi news channel lol.



This guy is false flagger saudi. He has been busted already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Faravahar said:


> This guy is false flagger saudi. He has been busted already.


I doubt he's a Saudi, otherwise he would've known that Al Hadath TV was a Saudi news channel.


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I do not speak Arabic well, but I can understand when someone speak.



False flagger, you evidently can't speak Persian either.

Chera nemiri be toye chat thread be commente reply koni, boro neshoon bede Irani haste beninam.


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Okay, it is your opinion, however I will not speak farsi on Pakistani forum which is in English.



Iranian chat thread was created so Iranians could chat in Persians. Even moderator chat there in Persian. 
Stop making excuses takfiri. You're avoiding even answering a simple question in the chat thread presented to you, you're acting as if your life would end if you did. Just go change your flags false flagger.


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> But you do not understand simple thing, I am not here to speak Farsi, I can do it every day in my country, how much I want.
> 
> However, I am here to expose extremists who are calling themselves Muslims, it doesn't matter if they are Sunni/Shia, in every religion/sect you can find them.





You have been exposed as a false flagger and the moderator asked you a question in Persian, *ONE* question. No one asked you to go there and write essays or chat everyday. You can't even reply to one basic questions in Persian, this shows you are indeed a false flagger. Futhermore, you're takfiri and pro terrorist stance further reinforces that you're a false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Okay you call me takfiri, I will call you rafidi, okay ?



Change your flags first, false flagger. Deal?


----------



## Serpentine

A sectarian evil Iraqi Shia fighter helping an IDP woman from Fallujah get on the car.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Maby he is not shia,



Going by that argument...can you prove this kid was even beaten? Let alone by any 'Shia militias'? I can pay 100 kids enough money to tell lies in front of camera. See? It's not that hard to bring excuses. And btw, anything that comes out from the terrorist channels of Al-Jazeera and Al-Arabiya especially about Iraq, I throw that directly into the trash can. There is a reason Iraqi gov forbid any form of Al-Jazeera terrorists' activity inside Iraq. Al-Jazeera is no different than ISIS's Aamaq agency in essence, no matter how different they may look.

And my post was not directed at you or even a reply to you, but to any secret ISIS supporter scum who may read this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> IA MI-28 dual control versions finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian engineers should take a look at it, anything for Safavid expansion.


I've never thought we have the duel control one.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Faravahar said:


> Change your flags first, false flagger. Deal?


I really can't believe they think us kind of stupid dummy or naive this guy for sure not shiite nor even moderate sunni he just one of those who support the destruction of Iraq and Syria and they get crazy for any progress the Iraqis or Syrian armies make they want to see these two countries in chaos so they can sleep at night but they wont never sleep deeply because the spirits of hundreds of thousands of innocent Iraqis and Syrian will take the rest from their eyes and hearts!!!

Didn't they say karma is justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

BecouseOfTruth said:


>



Yes they are better Muslims than those you defend at least they do that in their towns in their mosques they don't support killing innocents all they do is that they protest against some sahabah whom their actions led to the fractions of the Muslims and caused rivers of blood among Muslims since day one after the Prophet pass away.

They may curse Omer but they pray every day for all Muslims for better life and better situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> Yes they are better Muslims than those you defend at least they do that in their towns in their mosques they don't support killing innocents all they do is that they protest against some sahabah whom their actions led to the fractions of the Muslims and caused rivers of blood among Muslims since day one after the Prophet pass away.
> 
> They may curse Omer but they pray every day for all Muslims for better life and better situations.



They're both stupid and believe in man made tales. The whole world has moved on from religion, and now focusing on bettering themselves/securing their interests, which they do effectively. Except Muslims of course, who are still stuck arguing over whom is rightly guided, even though what they believe is sadly mythical and not real.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Back on topic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738104958004940800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738103837781819392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738103198876078080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738102198731673600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738101115997310976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738099408433188868

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Poor sunni civilians. All they want to do is the freedom to kill and enslave. The evil rafidhis fight them because of that. They want to freedom to carry out suicide bombing and commit genicide. They want the freedom of calling to exterminate people of other faiths. They want the freedom to cheer for IS. The crusades and rafidhis want to kill all the true muslims. 

Qatar is the beacon of freedom of democracy. In Iraq and Syria aljazeera calls for peace. They help spread a message of harmony and anti-terror. 



99% of the remaining 50 out of 200 thousand residents support IS. these IS Members have families and supporters. And they are these "civilians".

Anyways this is just a repeat of Diyala Tikrit, baiji, Ramadi. As IS gets taken out their dogs across the globe bark louder and louder. Eventually they get beaten and their dogs repeat the same thing for the next city.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Malik Alashter

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Omar didn't cause formation of fractions, actually after his death houndreds of years Muslims were united in one caliphate, sects were aalways present, but they made 1% maby.


That post tell me how ignorant you are in our history or how sick you are buy hiding the fact of our history.

God knows that our history is one the bloodiest one in the human history at all!!!.Read about the atrocities that Umayad commited against Muslims weather those shiite or sunnis or the Abbasseid against the Hashmien people just for power not for Allah sake.



BecouseOfTruth said:


> You say they do not support ?? Why are they going to defend Syrian Alawi secular regime in Syria ??
> 
> You know in what Alawis believe right ??


They are Muslims twelver they don't believe in something else differ.
Because the sunni rulers were savages through out the history they resorted to hide their identity that's by itself bring you shame for ever man I swear if were sunni and I read all that I'd hate my self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Turned out the false flagger is an IS supporter as expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

If I were an Iraqi, I'd be very proud of the fact that racist/sectarian trolls such as _BecouseOfTruth _exist. It means that the Iraqis are winning and that their enemies are rattled beyond belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Blackmoon said:


> as the operation Fallujah starts, photos of the operating room released; Gen. Soleimani w/ Badr commander.


haha!
now we know who is the man with blurred face.

brigadier Pakpoor, chief commander of IRGC ground forces in fallujah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

http://abcnews.go.com/International...number-airstrikes-slow-fallujah-push-39561891

Iraqi officers said Thursday that the large number of civilians in the city was slowing down the military operation, because it means fewer airstrikes can be carried out.

Brig. Haider al-Obeidi says "there were fewer civilians in Ramadi, therefore airstrikes are now less than during Ramadi operation."

Tribal revolutionaries are using kids as shields against the army and coalition.
http://abcnews.go.com/International...arns-20000-children-trapped/story?id=39526358


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Poor sunni civilians. All they want to do is the freedom to kill and enslave. The evil rafidhis fight them because of that. They want to freedom to carry out suicide bombing and commit genicide. They want the freedom of calling to exterminate people of other faiths. They want the freedom to cheer for IS. The crusades and rafidhis want to kill all the true muslims.
> 
> Qatar is the beacon of freedom of democracy. In Iraq and Syria aljazeera calls for peace. They help spread a message of harmony and anti-terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the remaining 50 out of 200 thousand residents support IS. these IS Members have families and supporters. And they are these "civilians".
> 
> Anyways this is just a repeat of Diyala Tikrit, baiji, Ramadi. As IS gets taken out their dogs across the globe bark louder and louder. Eventually they get beaten and their dogs repeat the same thing for the next city.



Sunni's and Shia's both need to drop the sectarian tones, siding with people of their sect regardless if they're right or wrong, and even better if they drift away from religion. If they continue to see each other as two distinct groups, as if they're two ethnicities, then I'm not sure how people expect the situation to get better....Even if stability is achieved or one side win over the other, it won't bring progress to the region. In the end, don't feel pressured, I'll leave that decision to you guys, and you'll come back telling me I was right all along....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

f1000n said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/International...number-airstrikes-slow-fallujah-push-39561891
> 
> Iraqi officers said Thursday that the large number of civilians in the city was slowing down the military operation, because it means fewer airstrikes can be carried out.
> 
> Brig. Haider al-Obeidi says "there were fewer civilians in Ramadi, therefore airstrikes are now less than during Ramadi operation."
> 
> Tribal revolutionaries are using kids as shields against the army and coalition.
> http://abcnews.go.com/International...arns-20000-children-trapped/story?id=39526358


I hear that there are at least 300 ISIS-affiliated Saudi comfort women trapped in Fallujah. *Pukes*


----------



## f1000n

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I hear that there are at least 300 ISIS-affiliated Saudi comfort women trapped in Fallujah. *Pukes*



All remaining families are the families of IS fighters, it's only the kids that are innocent since they can not choose.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

f1000n said:


> All remaining families are the families of IS fighters, it's only the kids that are innocent since they can not choose.


I bet the 300 or so Saudi women trapped in Fallujah regret traveling to the so-called caliphate for sexual jihad lol.


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I hear that there are at least 300 ISIS-affiliated Saudi comfort women trapped in Fallujah. *Pukes*





Where did you read such absurd and unfounded nonsense? No news sites have reported such a thing.
I made a quick search on Google and it seems that this nonsense lie is based on a fake (photoshop) Twitter tweet, ironically with grammatical mistakes if anyone was ever in doubt of its authenticity, that supposedly Muhammad al-Arifi wrote. However there is no original tweet. Obvious nonsense. I don't think that a single Saudi Arabian woman has joined FAHESH. No reported cases at least. Besides the honor of Saudi Arabian, which is well-known in the Arab and Islamic world, would not allow such a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Arabian Stallion said:


> Where did you read such absurd and unfounded nonsense? No news sites have reported such a thing.
> I made a quick search on Google and it seems that this nonsense lie is based on a fake (photoshop) Twitter tweet, ironically with grammatical mistakes if anyone was ever in doubt of its authenticity, that supposedly Muhammad al-Arifi wrote. However there is no original tweet. Obvious nonsense. I don't think that a single Saudi Arabian woman has joined FAHESH. No reported cases at least. Besides the honor of Saudi Arabian, which is well-known in the Arab and Islamic world, would not allow such a thing.


Are you sure Muhammad Al-Arifi didn't tweet about this? Did he ever deny it by any chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Arabian Stallion said:


> This supposed tweet does not and did never exist to begin with. So difficult for him or anyone else for that matter to deny something that has never occurred in the first place.


How difficult is it for Al-Arifi to simply deny that he has ever tweeted about 300 Saudi women trapped in Fallujah? That's not a difficult thing for him to do.

Anyway, I hope this doesn't turn out to be true. Sexual jihad is extremely repulsive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> How difficult is it for Al-Arifi to simply deny that he has ever tweeted about 300 Saudi women trapped in Fallujah? That's not a difficult thing for him to do.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this doesn't turn out to be true. Sexual jihad is extremely repulsive.



Once again there is no such tweet out there so what is there to deny? Muhammad al-Arifi has 15 million followers on Twitter, more than any other religious personality in the world, and each single day you have people on Twitter writing lies in his name. There are several Twitter pages alone dedicated to that "job".
Besides no Saudi Arabian women has engaged in such a filthy thing whatsoever. That fake tweet, with grammatical mistakes, was obviously created by some sectarian Shia Arab. Plenty of such nonsense can be found on Twitter on both sides.

Anyway if such a thing even took place we would have seen visual proof long ago, personal testimonies from locals, from captured FAHESH fighters, Iraqi army, tribal forces, militias etc. Yet nothing. You should not pass off obvious Twitter nonsense as a fact here. No need to feed the many ignorant idiots here as there are plenty of anti-Arabs here with inferiority complexes who want their 2 minutes of "fame".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Arabian Stallion said:


> Once again there is no such tweet out there so what is there to deny? Muhammad al-Arifi has 15 million followers on Twitter, more than any other religious personality in the world, and each single day you have people on Twitter writing lies in his name. There are several Twitter pages alone dedicated to that "job".
> Besides no Saudi Arabian women has engaged in such a filthy thing whatsoever. That fake tweet, with grammatical mistakes, was obviously created by some sectarian Shia Arab. Plenty of such nonsense can be found on Twitter on both sides.
> 
> Anyway if such a thing even took place we would have seen visual proof long ago, personal testimonies from locals, from captured FAHESH fighters, Iraqi army, tribal forces, militias etc. Yet nothing. You should not pass off obvious Twitter nonsense as a fact here. No need to feed the many ignorant idiots here as there are plenty of anti-Arabs here with inferiority complexes who want their 2 minutes of "fame".


Point taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

It's true that a screenshot of any text online such as tweets can be fake as it's easy to edit the text in HTML code.

Such as the following even though this one is true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Stallion said:


> Once again there is no such tweet out there so what is there to deny? Muhammad al-Arifi has 15 million followers on Twitter, more than any other religious personality in the world, and each single day you have people on Twitter writing lies in his name. There are several Twitter pages alone dedicated to that "job".
> Besides no Saudi Arabian women has engaged in such a filthy thing whatsoever. That fake tweet, with grammatical mistakes, was obviously created by some sectarian Shia Arab. Plenty of such nonsense can be found on Twitter on both sides.
> 
> Anyway if such a thing even took place we would have seen visual proof long ago, personal testimonies from locals, from captured FAHESH fighters, Iraqi army, tribal forces, militias etc. Yet nothing. You should not pass off obvious Twitter nonsense as a fact here. No need to feed the many ignorant idiots here as there are plenty of anti-Arabs here with inferiority complexes who want their 2 minutes of "fame".



The person's not stupid, she just dislikes Sunni's/Arabs. Is driven by her religious agenda, yet claims to seek modernization/secularism for the region. Once she gets opportunity to openly be anti-Arab, it will happen. It's just because it's not the safest thing to do in Kuwait currently.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Falcon29 said:


> The person's not stupid, she just dislikes Sunni's/Arabs. Is driven by her religious agenda, yet claims to seek modernization/secularism for the region. Once she gets opportunity to openly be anti-Arab, it will happen. It's just because it's not the safest thing to do in Kuwait currently.


Do you ever get tired of ad hominem attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Do you ever get tired of ad hominem attacks?



I honestly believe Kuwaiti authorities are watching you. Even as an atheist, your 'Wahabi' ramblings on every thread are getting annoying as fuk. If you're going to present yourself as a progressive person, then you need to be a progressive person, you're far from that. Drop your sectarian agenda if you want anyone to take you seriously. If you believe that you should retain that agenda because you believe the rest of the locals are not turning towards progressive ideas anytime soon, then say that. But don't claim to be a genuine secular person.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Falcon29 said:


> I honestly believe Kuwaiti authorities are watching you. Even as an atheist, your 'Wahabi' ramblings on every thread are getting annoying as fuk. If you're going to present yourself as a progressive person, then you need to be a progressive person, you're far from that. Drop your sectarian agenda if you want anyone to take you seriously. If you believe that you should retain that agenda because you believe the rest of the locals are not turning towards progressive ideas anytime soon, then say that. But don't claim to be a genuine secular person.


I don't need lectures from you, and this is certainly not the place for off-topic rants. Quit obsessing about me and my posts lol.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Arabian Stallion said:


> @Kuwaiti Girl @Falcon29 @f1000n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bilad al-Haramayn to Arabian Stallion.
> 
> I forgot my password as I bought a new laptop after giving my old Macbook Pro away to my oldest nephew. Just wanted you to know in case you could not figure it out. It seems that I was incognito for a while.


I knew it was you from your writing style. 

Anyway, welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Falluja will fall, it is stupid even to think other way, city is surounded more than 2 years, and with lack of aid.
> It is really big surprise that they didn't surender in first 6 months.
> 
> "After all, the prophet has ordered to destroy a mosque built by one of the hypocrits during his time."
> And is that Mosque really destroyed or photoshop ? - and when was it build ??
> I didn't hear for this hadeeth, can you say source.





alarabi said:


> Tens of dead bodies are carried on trucks and thought to be those of JAHSH militia who have been trying to enter Fallujah since almost a week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737623778914488320
> Wondering what would happen to these people if they really entered to Fallujah?



The tribes of Fallujah with poor and outdated weaponry showed the Americans hell on earth back in 2004.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Battle_of_Fallujah
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Battle_of_Fallujah

And now with the somewhat modern weapons they have I'd actually be quite surprised if the Iranian backed Iraqi military manages to take the city anytime soon, at least not before suffering massive casualties in both men and equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## الأعرابي

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Maby he is not shia, however I didn't say that all Shias are sectarian bastards, far away from that, I am Shia Muslim myself.
> 
> But shias who injured and insult this boy, becouse of his name are really bad and evil.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737471096061054976
> Iraqi army/militias abusing men in his house near Falluja, also filming that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738074365435256832



This guy has been witnessing Assad's daily crimes with undeniable voice + video proof since 2011 with a dozen of "already" prepared and memorized excuses every time a crime surfaces to the web. You think his heart will suddenly soften over a couple of pics featuring his so called evil "Takfiri" and "Wahhabi" enemies (women and children mostly) being tortured by the people his Mullahs are sponsoring? Give me a break mate. God has prepared a special place for his kind.

And before any smart fellow on here try to jumb and accuse me of being an "ISIS supporter" know that just because you're against someone doesn't mean you accept injustice against that someone. Specially that the ones truly suffering there have nothing to do with ISIS. it's simply because of their sect they're suffering. And that's a fact.

In order for Iraq to truly unite in peace they're in desperate need to reshape their way of thinking. Not everything has to do with religion, ethnicity and so on. Iraq is undoubtedly lucky with its underground riches and it's aincent running rivers. The country enjoys beyond great potentials in every aspect I can think of, that land is the cradle of human civilizations after all. In all seriousness I can't believe what keeps holding you guys back is an ancient misunderstanding between the companions of our beloved Prophet. All the parties involved in that misunderstanding are now ALL long dead and gone. Why do we keep reviving this issue that won't affect any of us whatsoever in this modern time and age? Any none Muslim who'll look into the root of the problem between the Sunnis and Shiites will without a doubt laugh his behind off, our way of thinking about these issue have made us the laughing stock to all nations. I just hope a secular free democratic government with ALL Iraqis involved in it will take over and restore this dear country to its old glory. The secret is treat all the inhabitants equally. If this happened right after Saddam ISIS wouldn't even dream of finding safe heaven in this troubled country.

I've typed a message specifically to Iraqis in Arabic in this thread below, if you wish to discuss these issues with me then you're more than welcome to reply to my message on that thread so we don't go off topic here. Staple Iraq = staple neighbors and that's what we all seek.

https://defence.pk/threads/number-of-active-arabs-on-pdf.430787/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

You try to deceive us by posing as an Iranian, you lied as soon as you came here so why should anyone listen to you?


----------



## الأعرابي

f1000n said:


> You try to deceive us by posing as an Iranian, you lied as soon as you came here so why should anyone listen to you?



Bro, you look at the essence of the message not the messenger. So far the guy seems quite reasonable and until proven otherwise we should respect each other's opinions. That's the first step to moving forward. Salam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

All the content is trash to start with especially when the poster is lying. But do as you want, it makes no difference anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Lol speaking of taqiyya, you're unable to answer in Farsi. Isn't it taqiyya to be false flagging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Rather comment what is that boy reciting, and Khamnei MashAllah on that in their private gathering.



Don't care, the rawafid will take Fallujah if that's how you want to put it as, nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Alshawi1234

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Rather comment what is that boy reciting, and Khamnei MashAllah on that in their private gathering.


We have an iraqi saying. "Your stirring next to the cup". I speak of one thing all of a sudden you turn it into an ethnic-religious conversation. 

Yes 99% of the remaining Falujans support ISIS. That is because the other 150,000 Falujans all fled when IS first took over.

I dont know why you can't understand the first time. Either and idiot or pretending to be one.



Falcon29 said:


> Sunni's and Shia's both need to drop the sectarian tones, siding with people of their sect regardless if they're right or wrong, and even better if they drift away from religion. If they continue to see each other as two distinct groups, as if they're two ethnicities, then I'm not sure how people expect the situation to get better....Even if stability is achieved or one side win over the other, it won't bring progress to the region. In the end, don't feel pressured, I'll leave that decision to you guys, and you'll come back telling me I was right all along....



You actually think I care about what religion people adopt or born into? 

There are more than 40,000 sunni fighters on the frontlines against IS in Iraq. more then 5,000 of them have joined PMF " secterian militias". This is a war of good and bad. 


Secterianism is present in the hearts of Arabs and muslims. We could see that clearly through the media and through the likes of secterian people on this forum.


----------



## alarabi

After the incompetent Iraqi military and the sectarian JAHSH militia have failed to enter Fallujah, one of JAHSH militia leaders accuses the Iraqi president of being weak! LOL they start to slam each other. 
some news tell that JAHSH militia lost about 1000 terrorists in its attack on Fallujah.
The problem this leader accuses America of being reason of why JAHSH militia along with Iraq military couldn't achieve any remarkable progress in Fallujah. though no secret that America has helped the Iraqi military and JAHSH militia with weapon, vehicle and airstrikes. 
Maybe they want America to send ground troops too to help them from their fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

alarabi said:


> After the incompetent Iraqi military and the sectarian JAHSH militia have failed to enter Fallujah, one of JAHSH militia leaders accuses the Iraqi president of being weak! LOL they start to slam each other.
> some news tell that JAHSH militia lost about 1000 terrorists in its attack on Fallujah.
> The problem this leader accuses America of being reason of why JAHSH militia along with Iraq military couldn't achieve any remarkable progress in Fallujah. though no secret that America has helped the Iraqi military and JAHSH militia with weapon, vehicle and airstrikes.
> Maybe they want America to send ground troops too to help them from their fate.


You Jahsh play something else this video is way before the operation of Breaking the terrorism.

Alabadi today is the hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Why are a few members on this thread so distraught at the PMU and the IA advancements on Fallujah?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

BecouseOfTruth said:


> So after operation "Breaking the terrorism" ( I guess Americans suggested this name ) they entered Falluja ?
> Anyway video is posted on 1 June, I really do not believe that someone would posted video from 10-15 May.
> 
> Really, I am tired, I gona call NATO to send 20k soldiers, they would take even Mosul for 12 hours.


On june 1 posted by saudi guy not by any Iraqi media stop acting smarty you are not that one.


----------



## f1000n

Aranews is Kurdish propaganda/lies. If they withdrew it would reach western news, desperate attempts

--


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738465898588188673


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Metanoia said:


> Why are a few members on this thread so distraught at the PMU and the IA advancements on Fallujah?


Some of them are probably closet ISIS supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Dispatches*
*Michael J. Totten*

*The Third Battle of Fallujah*
1 June 2016






The third battle of Fallujah is on.

The assault began in the early hours on Monday when the Iraqi Army and Iranian-backed Shia militias stormed the city in Iraq’s Anbar Province under British and American air cover to expel ISIS once and for all.

Brace yourself for atrocities.

More than 300,000 people live there. The vast majority have fled, but roughly 50,000 are still trapped inside. ISIS is holding hundreds of families and using them as human shields.

Human shields can work against Western armies that hold their fire when possible to avoid killing civilians. The Iraqi Army doesn’t care about killing civilians, and the Iranian-backed militias care even less.

ISIS is also deploying suicide bombers, including suicide car bombers.

Organizations and diverse as Human Rights Watch and the US Department of Defense are worried about war crimes, not only from ISIS—which commits war crimes as a matter of course and of policy—but also from “our” side.

Last year, Iraqi and Iranian-backed forces took back the ISIS-held city of Tikrit, and they’ve been under investigation for war crimes ever since. Allegations include the massacring of civilians, torturing and summarily executing captives, and displaying human heads.

The US and Britain are in a terrible spot here. There is no getting around this: we’re militarily assisting gangs of vicious murderous bastards. The only reason it’s even remotely defensible is because the guys on the other side are even more vicious—the most vicious, in fact, in all of the world.

It’s safe to say at this point that ISIS-held territory in Syria and Iraq is the most oppressive place on the face of the earth. Cities like Fallujah and Raqqa make even North Korea seem mild.

People have been eating grass to survive.Executions of civilians for “crimes” as minor as shaving and smoking cigarettes is rampant, and residents are forced to watch. One resident says ISIS videotapes the executions and personally delivers DVDs to every house in the city.

ISIS is even forcing men to commit domestic violence. “Our husbands and fathers were pushed to discipline us,” an Iraqi woman told Al Jazeera. “Husbands would be forced to hit their wives for not wearing the niqab properly. If our men did not obey the orders of ISIL, they would face punishment.”

“Our biggest fear was to be caught by ISIL fighters,” she added. “They have no mercy; they will execute anyone whom they catch or even suspect of trying to flee.”

This is the third time in twelve years Fallujah has faced all out war. It was relatively quiet for a brief period after the US invaded in 2003. There wasn’t much looting. The mayor was pro-American. Resentment simmered, though, and then exploded in 2004 when a mob murdered and mutilated four Blackwater security contractors and strung their bodies up on a bridge.

The US military went in to clear the city the following month, but for political reasons they pulled back before finishing the job. Al Qaeda in Iraq, led by the psychopathic Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, gained total control of the city and imposed Taliban-style rule on the populace.

If something like this was going to happen in only one place in Iraq, Fallujah be it. “Fallujah is strange, sullen, wild-eyed, badass, and just plain mean,” Bing West wrote in his book, _No True Glory_. “Fallujans don’t like strangers, which includes anyone not homebred. Wear lipstick or Western-style long hair, sip a beer or listen to an American CD, and you risk the whip or a beating.”

Fallujah has been Iraq’s no-go zone since at least the time of the British in Mesopotamia. Even back then, everyone was warned to stay out, and it’s where Saddam Hussein recruited many of his regime’s most brutal enforcers.

I spent a month there during the war, and the only thing I can say in its favor is that it’s only the second-most broken and hopeless place I’ve ever seen. (The first-most is Baghdad, which is better educated and more open to the world, but it’s also where adjacent Sunni and Shia neighborhoods can hardly stop car-bombing each other even when they’re separated by walls.)

After losing the first battle of Fallujah, American soldiers and Marines went back in and fought the massive epic battle known as Al-Fajr, or _Dawn_.

Al Qaeda in Iraq proved itself so monstrous that the residents of Fallujah, who surely ranked among the most anti-American people in the world, forged an alliance with the hated enemy superpower to vomit the terrorists out.

The Iraqis claim they are not going to stop until they expel ISIS completely. If they manage to pull it off—and at this point that’s still a big _if_—they’d better learn from their earlier mistakes. ISIS would never have managed to take over that city two years ago if residents didn’t initially see its fighters as lesser evils compared with Baghdad’s central government. That’s extraordinary in and of itself since Fallujans had plenty of experience already with Al Qaeda in Iraq, which was just ISIS under a different name and different management.

Fallujah is a Sunni Arab city in a country where Sunni Arabs makes up only around 20 percent the population. The previous Shia prime minister Nouri al-Maliki ruled Iraq like an Iranian-backed warlord hell-bent on subjugating the minority. Incredibly, compared to him, ISIS looked sort of okay and tribal leaders opened the door.

It was the worst decision in the long history of deplorable decisions in that city. Only in the feverish dreams of insanely bigoted anti-Shia reactionaries was Nouri al-Maliki even as remotely bad as ISIS, let alone worse.

Maliki governed badly. No question about it. He purged Sunnis from the government, jailed dissidents, spuriously accused his political opponents of being terrorist supporters, and aligned himself with Iranian-backed militias. We should all be glad he’s out of power. But more oppressive than ISIS? Please.

It’s not clear that any Shia-led government will ever seem legitimate in the eyes of many of Iraq’s Sunnis—especially not if Baghdad re-takes Fallujah with Iranian backing. What drives Sunni sectarianism more than anything else is the perception that Iraq’s Shias are in cahoots with Tehran.

On the other hand, ISIS is so unspeakably awful that the residents of Fallujah and other Sunni cities in Iraq may see how wrong they were when they thought they’d be better off oppressed by “their own” than by the other.

On the third hand, they should have known better already. The Sunnis of Anbar Province suffered under ISIS before, and apparently they learned nothing from the experience. 

So who knows where this is heading? I certainly don’t.

I will say this, though. If Baghdad and its Iranian friends manage to purge ISIS in Western Iraq, they’d better get the hell out and stay out when they’re finished or a fourth battle of Fallujah is all but inevitable.


----------



## The SiLent crY

*Liberation of Baiji :*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/canadia...ated-iraq-army-in-push-against-isis-1.2929481

*Canadian 3 star general admits he underestimated Iraqi army in push against ISIS*

Regional powers wouldn't do any better in urban warfare with the overload of equipment they have over the IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Some of them are probably closet ISIS supporters.



Daesh has never attacked Iran, not even once but it has attacked Saudi and other countries in other continents many times.
A dog will never bite the hand that feeds him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> You actually think I care about what religion people adopt or born into?



That wasn't related to what I said, even secular Shia's and Sunni's still have ethno-sectarian agenda, which won't go away unless religion meets decline. After that, it will greatly reduce ability for anyone to make ethnic claims across the region by use of religion. Which used to make it a lot easier for them.


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Allahu Akbar




LMFAO @ Iranian speaking Arabic


----------



## Falcon29

@BecouseOfTruth

This abuse is seen across all Arab world and region in general. In Arab world it's more personal, with the Western world, it's done in different manner without getting personal, as humans in general are more sensitive to what appears more personal and deliberate. Targeting of civilians by aircraft though, doesn't seem appear deliberate to most humans, and it doesn't seem too personal such as physical abuse or torture, hence it get's largely ignored. Humans generally aren't good hearted people. I'm already aware of kinds of abuses that take place across the region.

I just don't see things through religious sense, and others shouldn't either, otherwise it makes for 'us vs. them' mentality, and validates the intentions of such regimes.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Iraq: Airstrikes kill dozens of ISIS militants in Falluja*

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/06/03/middleeast/iraq-falluja-airstrikes/


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF rescue sunni civilians fleeing IS territory around Falujah.


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I do not speak it like mother language, but I can understand some things. Arabic language has special place in heart of every true Muslim, Islam is delivered to prophet Muhammad peace be upon him in Arabic.



You've been caught red handed multiple times kid. Go change your flags, terrorist sympathiser. How desperate are you takfiris that you need to resort to false flagging on a internet forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

About 400 families managed to flee Falujah. Some were killed by IS gunfire and one suicide attack which detonated himself in the midst of fleeing civilians.


Women are out in camps while young men. Are put in different camps for interrogations.

The PMF then gets the local fighters to identify those who supported IS. The local anti-IS forces had many family members killed and exiled by IS. They know each and every person in the neighborhood who joined and cheered for IS. The identification of IS supporters is done exclusively by sunni officers and fighters who belong to the same areas. Usually knowing every IS supporter by name and house.

It's unfortunate that some of the supporters were actually blood relatives. I've seen brothers on different sides, uncles who have executed their nephews. Cousins killing cousins. 

As you can see in this video for arabic speaker. One young man confessed against his fathers brother and refuses to call him "uncle". Claiming that his uncle took his father 2 years ago and he hasn't heard from him since. Their vehicle, money and weapons were all taken as well.






Another IS fighter with his mom weeping next to him. Switched to civilian clothes but finally confessed after locals exposed his lies.






Civilians from Falujah cross the river to get away from IS territory





Even the saudi ambassador to Iraq who does nothing but bark against the PMF has admitted in the reocrded phone call that the majority of the remaining Falujah civilians sympathize with terrorism. Of course he also attacked the PMF but I guess IS is currently a bigger threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

*The War on Terrorism is Terrorism*

In this particular case, the US-led invasion of Iraq undoubtedly paved the ... The group known as Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) formed in 2007 as a ... allowed the US to extend their occupation as they now portrayed themselves ... who backed the invasion of Iraq in 2003 began beating the drums of war.he removal of American troops had created a security vacuum that ISIS ... Here is what happened: In 2003, the U.S. military, on orders of President Bush.



BecouseOfTruth said:


> I think, somebody posted this before.
> 
> However, most of them would like to live and run away from ISIS terrorists but they can not, because now city is surounded and there is no moment without fire on the city.




Actually who are They? I meant ISIS ? The Fallujah operation, led so far by Shiite militias and army and police forces, has almost completely cleared the city’s perimeter of Islamic State fighters since it was launched a week ago. But the next, crucial stage of that operation, led by Iraq’s (( U.S.-trained )) counterterrorism forces. Us said again and again its only matter if Iraqi Govt. But they didn't withdrew their base camp as like as Afganistan. 


As the U.S. goes to war in an attempt to defeat yet another terrorist group, the biggest question is: _Who exactly is ISIS and where did they come from_?

Angela Keaton, the founder of Antiwar.com, said that ISIS is “_entirely a creation of the United States’ behavior in Iraq_.” for what ? Bagdaddi still in a cave. By the name of War with ISIS - They actually breaking down the unity of Syrian rebel groups . Those who against Assad. But now US and West has been fallen down in a danger zone.


----------



## Major d1

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Do not forget that still big number of people who are in Falluja can not flee, becouse ISIS took them as a hostages and a human shields, and other thing is that Falluja is now encircled, and really it is very hard to run away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand that problem is deeper, Shia Muslims were majority in Iraq even in time of Saddam Hussein,
> 
> but government were Sunni Muslim dominated.
> 
> 
> 
> After American agression in 2003, began massive fightings between Sunni Muslim and Shia militas, which also caused
> 
> ethnic cleansing of Baghdad by shias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS came on power in 2013 becouse Shias dominated government marginalized Sunni Muslims, and massive protests were held just before ISIS uprising in Anbar province (Mosul).
> 
> 
> thousands of Sunni Muslims protested in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't enter into city of Falluja yet, but all areas around are cleared, just city is left.




I have a problem with Shia- Sunni conflict. However that is another topics. 

My question is Syrian revolution started with ARAB UPRAISING. After 2 Years sudden like a MOON ISIS came out from the Cave. And started to killing others Rebel. It's Just a mathematical equation. They are killing Other rebels and Us also killing other rebels. Russia and Iran also Killing other rebels. 


By the name of Shia- Sunni-Khurdi- They actually postponing the gaining mission. Rebels are fighting against Assad. Not US. or nor Iraq. It's Syrian Matter . So why they are interfering - We can understand that . 

Syrian rebels said- if we win - we will establish a caliphate such as ottoman caliphate. But before that Bagdadi took the position. 

It's all in a row.


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Alshawi1234 said:


> Even the saudi ambassador to Iraq who does nothing but bark against the PMF has admitted in the reocrded phone call that the majority of the remaining Falujah civilians sympathize with terrorism. Of course he also attacked the PMF but I guess IS is currently a bigger threat.



May I ask why you are writing Arabic and Saudi (it's called Saudi Arabian) in small letters while the opposite is the case with everything else in your post, including IS itself? Strange behavior if deliberate.

The Saudi Arabian ambassador voiced his concern for the safety of civilians in the campaign against Fahesh all across Iraq and radical/sectarian elements within the PMF. You know those that are serving Iran's agenda and fueling the fire. That's all.

Ironically you forgot to mention that the same Saudi Arabian ambassador had a meeting with the MoD of Iraq (Khaled al-Obaidi) last week after an invitation where they talked about the recent developments.







Or him praising the people of Southern Iraq. Our brethren.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737676191537201152
Moreover he is regularly in contact with numerous Iraqi Shia Arab clerics. 20% of KSA's population is Shia and they are especially close with their Iraqi brethren.






KSA-Iraq relations are not as bad as portrayed nowadays and I suspect that they will only increase and develop for the better in the future. KSA's only problem vis-á-vis Iraq is the growing ambitions of the Iranian Mullah's to control Iraq and from there other Arab countries and the Iranian proxies within the political system and PMF.

Also your "even the Saudi Arabian ambassador" rhetoric makes no sense at all as the ambassador has publicly called operations against Fahesh as liberations of Iraqi cities ages ago. Long before the recent advancements.

Also before you go all bonkers in your defense of Mullah's in Iran, Muqtada al-Sadr (arguably the most powerful Shia cleric in Iraq after the old and fragile Al-Sistani), is outright against the role of the Mullah's in Iraq and is likewise heavily critical of the Islamic Dawa Party that has dominated Iraqi politics since Al-Maliki took power. As we know not long ago al-Sadr's supporters stormed the Green Zone which was purely a manifestation of their political power and influence. If you take a look at social media only a small minority of Iraqi Shia Arabs are blindly following the Iranian Mullah's and their Wilayat al-Faqih system.

Lastly your username Alshawi appears to be your surname and for your information that Arab tribe (which originates in Arabia in particular modern-day KSA) is numerous in not only KSA and Iraq but is even found in Qatar and numerous other Arab countries. You probably have close or distant relatives scattered across the region like almost every Arab family.
You might disagree with Arab regimes of the region but it makes absolutely no sense to hate ones own brethren. The average person in the Arab world has little say in what their governments (read regimes) and the elite are doing and believe it or not but most wish nothing but all the best for Iraq and every other Arab country. Nobody is asking you to like sectarian people in Iraq among us or other Arabs but to generalize whole groups of people and countries due to a loud minority (which is hated by everyone but themselves) or unelected regimes, makes no sense at all I am afraid. All this is based on politics and nothing more. Just 40-50 years ago (when your father's generation was your age) there were no such hostilities at all and it was very common for people in Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Syria, Jordan etc. to visit each others relatives or make visits. There were no problems whatsoever. I know several Iraqi Shia Arabs from Southern Iraq (Najaf, Karbala, Samawa, Basra, Zubayr), who I consider as close friends who told about their parents generation making frequent visits across the border and vice versa. Even to this day this occurs although a lot of ills have occurred in the past 40 years for lots of reasons. However I believe that people of the region should look toward a better future and try to find solutions to misunderstandings or disagreements in order to improve the region as everyone is connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alshawi is my adopted last name because of the region my grandparents moved to and also my maternal sides last name. They are part of the Obaid tribe from Nineveh. They converted to shia after moving south. My actual family name is Sahlani. They are well known in southern Iraq.

Anyways I am typing from my phone and don't put much effort in my grammar check.

As for the "radical/ secterian" militias. 90% of iraqis from the centre and south have blood relatives in the PMF. Any attack on the PMF will create hostility. My town alone have over 300 martyrs in the fight against IS and I will not accept any attempt at their sacrifices.

Arab media ignores the crimes of IS and focus on small issues with the PMF. Just shows their secterian mindset.

Here is a video of PMF attempting to save sunni civilians after a suicide bomber detonated himself while they were attameltng to flee. Will you see or hear about this from mainstream media? Of course not because it shows an ugly side of Daesh and shows that the PMF are liberators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Alshawi1234 said:


> Alshawi is my adopted last name because of the region my grandparents moved to and also my maternal sides last name. They are part of the Obaid tribe from Nineveh. They converted to shia after moving south. My actual family name is Sahlani. They are well known in southern Iraq.
> 
> Anyways I am typing from my phone and don't put much effort in my grammar check.
> 
> As for the "radical/ secterian" militias. 90% of iraqis from the centre and south have blood relatives in the PMF. Any attack on the PMF will create hostility. My town alone have over 300 martyrs in the fight against IS and I will not accept any attempt at their sacrifices.
> 
> Arab media ignores the crimes of IS and focus on small issues with the PMF. Just shows their secterian mindset.
> 
> Here is a video of PMF attempting to save sunni civilians after a suicide bomber detonated himself while they were attameltng to flee. Will you see or hear about this from mainstream media? Of course not because it shows an ugly sauce of Daesh and shows that the PMF are liberators.



Sahlani is a Qathani tribe with a very long presence (pre-Islamic) in Southern Iraq especially around Nasiriyah and Basra. They are also present in KSA. Fair enough.

PMF is made up of numerous groups, a lot of volunteers (Shia as Sunni) etc. However you cannot deny that there are people with a questionable track record (history) who are now part of PMF. The Badr Organization being a good example. They have been widely accused of sectarian killings during the US occupation and were once even at odds with former Iraqi governments during that era. Not to mention their questionable history before the US invasion.

Are you joking? Outside of Al-Jazeera which admittedly has had an unfortunate role in this regard, most other media are highly critical of Fahesh and constantly put them in a bad light. There is a reason why Fahesh banned people in the areas that they control in Iraq and Syria from watching Al-Arabiya for instance.

I don't understand your last sentence as, at least in KSA, (I imagine this is the case in every other Arab country as well), the current operations against Fahesh have been called as a liberation and hailed. Also that particular clip was shown on Al-Arabiya Arabic yesterday and on several Saudi Arabian public channels. Lastly I believe that any informed Arab will know by now that Fahesh are the greatest killers of Sunni Muslims and a cancer for their political aspirations.

Anyway Fahesh will eventually lose control of all cities in Iraq as expected but what will happen when that happens? They will likely go back to working covertly again. The biggest problems in Iraq are corruption, sectarianism and a lack of political unity. For Iraq to truly become a stable, prospering and independent state Iraqi Shia Arabs and Iraqi Sunni Arabs need to unite first and foremost and find a common ground. There is also the Kurdish question which will inevitably cause problems especially territorial ones in the disputed areas. Or the economic problems coupled with a worrying (on the long run at least) population boom. Anyway I wish Iraq and our brethren all the best as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Tragic news as ISIS blows up civilians escaping Fallujah via humanitarian corridors the PMU set up with Federal Police

Last video is NSFW shows the bodies of the women and children ISIS killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Arabian Stallion said:


> Sahlani is a Qathani tribe with a very long presence (pre-Islamic) in Southern Iraq especially around Nasiriyah and Basra. They are also present in KSA. Fair enough.
> 
> PMF is made up of numerous groups, a lot of volunteers (Shia as Sunni) etc. However you cannot deny that there are people with a questionable track record (history) who are now part of PMF. The Badr Organization being a good example. They have been widely accused of sectarian killings during the US occupation and were once even at odds with former Iraqi governments during that era. Not to mention their questionable history before the US invasion.
> 
> Are you joking? *Outside of Al-Jazeera which admittedly has had an unfortunate role in this regard*, most other media are highly critical of Fahesh and constantly put them in a bad light. There is a reason why Fahesh banned people in the areas that they control in Iraq and Syria from watching Al-Arabiya for instance.
> 
> I don't understand your last sentence as, at least in KSA, (I imagine this is the case in every other Arab country as well), the current operations against Fahesh have been called as a liberation and hailed. Also that particular clip was shown on Al-Arabiya Arabic yesterday and on several Saudi Arabian public channels. Lastly I believe that any informed Arab will know by now that Fahesh are the greatest killers of Sunni Muslims and a cancer for their political aspirations.
> 
> Anyway Fahesh will eventually lose control of all cities in Iraq as expected but what will happen when that happens? They will likely go back to working covertly again. The biggest problems in Iraq are corruption, sectarianism and a lack of political unity. For Iraq to truly become a stable, prospering and independent state Iraqi Shia Arabs and Iraqi Sunni Arabs need to unite first and foremost and find a common ground. There is also the Kurdish question which will inevitably cause problems especially territorial ones in the disputed areas. Or the economic problems coupled with a worrying (on the long run at least) population boom. Anyway I wish Iraq and our brethren all the best as usual.


I've noticed the part in bold as well.

I've never seen Al Arabiya speak positively of ISIS. Al Jazeera, on the other hand, is a different story lol.

The Qataris really need to revamp Al Jazeera, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I've noticed the part in bold as well.
> 
> I've never seen Al Arabiya speak positively of ISIS. Al Jazeera, on the other hand, is a different story lol.
> 
> The Qataris really need to revamp Al Jazeera, in my opinion.



Well, Al-Jazeera is in many ways the official channel of the Muslim Brotherhood and after seeing the official proclamation of the MB in regards to the liberation of Fallujah and other cities in Iraq, this is not really strange.

Anyway numerous political organizations, clerics, religious channels etc. in the region are just blindly behind their sect and no amount of logic or facts can change their positions. Both Sunnis and Shias are guilty of that but since the Sunnis outnumber Shias many times worldwide, the former is more vocal. Anyway it's quite obvious from anyone who follows events in the region that both sides have become much more radical. It's a very sad situation as such behavior will ultimately destroy the region even more if that was ever needed!

Anyway hopefully sanity will prevail eventually. Sectarianism, while a big problem currently, is FAR from the only challenge that this region faces. Many arguably much more important challenges are swept under the carpet due to this current agenda dominating. That could potentially be very dangerous for everyone.

Anyway what hurts me more than anything is the Arab infighting that we can see. Its absolutely unacceptable and I will never forgive the current regimes, clerics etc. for their active role in creating this mess. I don't expect much from the largely uninformed masses who are dominated by sectarianism nowadays. The ones behind the scene are all aware of the fact that this is not about any "holy war" but just about geopolitical interests. It's a dirty world and the MENA region is a perfect example of why that is. Anyway that is why I am interacting with Arabs from all across the Arab world and the more people I talk to (of all backgrounds) the more they too realize the tragedy of the current situation.

Anyway you know my opinion about the Qatari Royal family and their politics in regards to the region. Not a fan but which country in the region can one one truly be a fan of? All are mostly trash, I am afraid. Humans are stupid unfortunately. All that misery they have caused the world and themselves throughout history. When will it stop?

Anyway I should stop writing "anyway".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

The second phase of the Falujah offensive has been concluded. With the nearby IS strongholds and lifelines of Fallujah fully liberated. Karma, Saqlawyiah and Sijr have been IS strongholds for about two years along with Falujah. About 27 towns and villages have been liberated by iraqi forces since the beginning of the operation. Now Falujah is cut off from nearby towns and villages. Iraqi forces will continue clearing out the outskirts and farmland in the area before starting the Fallujah offensive. Minor ops to weaken IS positions have already started. But the all out offensive my need another few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

More IS crimes against fleeing civilians. After the suicide bombing against the fleeing civilians in Saqlawiyah. IS has attacked some families trying to escape the city through the river. One boat has sunk and mostly women and children drowned. Some of them were saved.

The PMF and locals from the Albu Issa tribe have been attempted to secure safe passages to civilians fleeing Falujah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Please let's keep this thread for what its for. If there are religious discussions and offtopics, why not create a new thread?

A lot of us have to skip a lot of mudslinging between members to get to the actual updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

They become like a scared mouse when captured alive.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739525145627365376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739554129362726912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

^^Coming from a Sunni, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

All these tanks going to liberate Mosul. I think some arab regimes will have tough days and nights and hard to sleep when they see their pigs get slaughtered in Iraq.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739654829325357056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739731857386803201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739722867978477568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739887138351767552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter




----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Islamic State fighters ‘dress as women’ to flee Fallujah*

Iraqi forces said to arrest ‘large number’ of jihadists in drag as they mingle with escaping civilians

http://www.timesofisrael.com/islamic-state-fighters-dress-as-women-to-flee-fallujah/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Malik Alashter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739887138351767552


This is Gold. People who throw lies at PMU should swallow it completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

If i were an Israeli i would love to see shias and sunnis to kill each other indefinitely. When the one side tries to win, you help the other side. Permanent war, permanent massacres, permanent terrorism. Considering the fanaticism and the pleasure that sunnis and shias take from murdering each other it isnt so difficult to do


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739981520966983680


----------



## f1000n

vice news documentary about ISOF Anbar ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/world/shia-militia-kill-300-civilians-near-fallujah-7l7nqnmvk

I see they do good job in liberating them from life


----------



## f1000n

^^
http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/s...ring-sunni-civilians-near-fallujah-1366057542

Oubaida al-Dulaimi, a media activist from Saqlawiya - a suburb north of Fallujah - *told ARA News* that the paramilitary Popular Mobilisation Units (PMUs) had been killing civilians fleeing from the besieged city of Fallujah, which is currently controlled by IS.

“Dead bodies of at least 300 civilians were found in the Al-Nourain school yard in the village,” he said. “All the victims were from the al-Saqlawiya tribe.”

Raafat al-Zarari, head of the Ninevah Media Centre, also *told ARA News* that civilians were being killed under the pretext of supporting IS.

--

Activists whom are known liars telling ara news which is a kurdish site, kurds obviously hate the ISF & PMF. None of it can be proven, more rubbish.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

GiannKall said:


> If i were an Israeli i would love to see shias and sunnis to kill each other indefinitely. When the one side tries to win, you help the other side. Permanent war, permanent massacres, permanent terrorism. Considering the fanaticism and the pleasure that sunnis and shias take from murdering each other it isnt so difficult to do



If I would be an Israeli, I would prefer my neighbours spending their effort on improving
their lives by buying Israeli goods.


----------



## Arabian Stallion

f1000n said:


> ^^
> http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/s...ring-sunni-civilians-near-fallujah-1366057542
> 
> Oubaida al-Dulaimi, a media activist from Saqlawiya - a suburb north of Fallujah - *told ARA News* that the paramilitary Popular Mobilisation Units (PMUs) had been killing civilians fleeing from the besieged city of Fallujah, which is currently controlled by IS.
> 
> “Dead bodies of at least 300 civilians were found in the Al-Nourain school yard in the village,” he said. “All the victims were from the al-Saqlawiya tribe.”
> 
> Raafat al-Zarari, head of the Ninevah Media Centre, also *told ARA News* that civilians were being killed under the pretext of supporting IS.
> 
> --
> 
> Activists whom are known liars telling ara news which is a kurdish site, kurds obviously hate the ISF & PMF. None of it can be proven, more rubbish.



Nothing of this short on mainstream Iraqi and Arab news. Seems to be the usual Kurdish fairytale stories that are aimed at either putting the Iraqi Shia Arabs or Iraqi Sunni Arabs in a bad light depending on the situation on the ground. Of course KRG's main concern is grabbing new territory illegally. Hopefully once the Fahesh (people should stop calling them Daesh as this is just an Arabic acronym for ISIS) menace has been defeated and most of the Shia militias disbanded, those two groups will focus on more important matters that will defy the future of Iraq as a country. One of the many matters being the contested territories whose importance cannot be underestimated.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> If I would be an Israeli, I would prefer my neighbours spending their effort on improving
> their lives by buying Israeli goods.



Since the creation of Israel in 1948 that has not been the Israeli policy. Rather the opposite. Case in point being the Palestinian question. There are countless of other examples as well. Besides Israel has little to offer (in fact close to nothing) its neighbors and the wider Arab world that cannot be offered by others or produced by Arabs themselves on the long run. Believe me, most Israelis are not crying about the current unrest in the region. In fact Israeli policies in regards to Palestine since the Arab Spring, have not exactly been peaceful either. They are quite content about the situation if we are to believe Israeli social media. As long as the instability will not be considered as a direct threat to them, they will not complain. Of course in a perfect world, Arabs and Jews should be cooperating and living in peace like throughout much of our long shared history but that's currently not the case due to politics.



Mountain Jew said:


> As israeli my advice for you - don't believe to most of israeli media,
> They are separate elite with its own agenda and distribute it in Israel and around the world
> Most Israelis themselves do not believe the Israeli media.
> You need to be Israeli and knowing who wrote, where he wrote and read between the lines to know, to filter the agenda.



I think that you did not understand my post. I was referring to Israeli social media not the Israeli media. Most Israelis are fine with the instability in the region as long as that instability does not threaten Israel itself. See post 3576. Anyway we are off-topic so I will end it here.


----------



## 19887

Arabian Stallion said:


> if we are to believe Israeli social media.


As israeli my advice for you - don't believe to most of israeli media,
They are separate elite with its own agenda and distribute it in Israel and around the world
Most Israelis themselves do not believe the Israeli media.
You need to be Israeli and knowing who wrote, where he wrote and read between the lines to know, to filter the agenda.


----------



## f1000n

Arabian Stallion said:


> Nothing of this short on mainstream Iraqi and Arab news. Seems to be the usual Kurdish fairytale stories that are aimed at either putting the Iraqi Shia Arabs or Iraqi Sunni Arabs in a bad light depending on the situation on the ground. Of course KRG's main concern is grabbing new territory illegally. Hopefully once the Fahesh (people should stop calling them Daesh as this is just an Arabic acronym for ISIS) menace has been defeated and most of the Shia militias disbanded, those two groups will focus on more important matters that will defy the future of Iraq as a country. One of the many matters being the contested territories whose importance cannot be underestimated.



They've been known liars throughout history and since the rise of IS the media has given them full support, as a result the average person repeats the word that Kurds are the most effective fighters, whilst when looking at their accomplishments they have not cleared that much territory from IS and have not liberated any major city despite receiving most of the air support. The only thing they can really name is Ayn Al Arab which was wiped off the map by the US air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

New York Times interviewed locals fleeing Fallujah who said they were surprised by the good treatment from the ISF & PMF.







ISF advanced in Fallujah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Arabian Stallion said:


> Since the creation of Israel in 1948 that has not been the Israeli policy. Rather the opposite. Case in point being the Palestinian question. There are countless of other examples as well. Besides Israel has little to offer (in fact close to nothing) its neighbors and the wider Arab world that cannot be offered by others or produced by Arabs themselves on the long run. Believe me, most Israelis are not crying about the current unrest in the region. In fact Israeli policies in regards to Palestine since the Arab Spring, have not exactly been peaceful either. They are quite content about the situation if we are to believe Israeli social media. As long as the instability will not be considered as a direct threat to them, they will not complain. Of course in a perfect world, Arabs and Jews should be cooperating and living in peace like throughout much of our long shared history but that's currently not the case due to politics.



If the instability results in Israel beeing out of focus, that is preferable to a hot war for sure.
Still, true peace is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

f1000n said:


> New York Times interviewed locals fleeing Fallujah who said they were surprised by the good treatment from the ISF & PMF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISF advanced in Fallujah.




The reason is clear once Iraqis retake Falujja these lifeless creatures will lose control over southern part of Iraq , capital and Shia provinces , this liberation could secure Baghdad once for all , that's why all of them from Saudis, PGGC countries and ISIS + Americans are mourning and want to stop this operation by the pretext of sectarians war ...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

raptor22 said:


> The reason is clear once Iraqis retake Falujja these lifeless creatures will lose control over southern part of Iraq , capital and Shia provinces , this liberation could secure Baghdad once for all , that's why all of them from Saudis, PGGC countries and ISIS + Americans are mourning and want to stop this operation by the pretext of sectarians war ...


The Americans are different. They're playing the Sunnis and Shias of the Middle East off against each other. Whenever the Shias become strong, they side with the Sunnis -- and vice versa.

The Americans are cleverly following their own interests in the region, while the misguided Middle Easterners are foolishly allowing it to happen. From Washington's point of view, regional fragmentation along ethnic and sectarian lines will simply help strengthen American hegemony.

As for the closet ISIS supporters, little do they realize that ISIS will eventually be implanted in their countries once (or if) the likes of Syria and Iraq are permanently dismembered.


----------



## f1000n




----------



## alarabi

Again, Suliamani brings death or pain to whoever takes pictures with him,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Bad news for PDF's closet ISIS supporters:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741123140382785536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

...

*Quote :*

*Iraq: Fallujah Abuses Test Control of Militias*

*Investigate Government Command Responsibility; ISIS Stops Civilians From Fleeing

June 9, 2016*

https://www.hrw.org/news/2016/06/09/iraq-fallujah-abuses-test-control-militias

*(Beirut) – *The announced investigation into allegations of abuse of civilians around Fallujah by Iraqi government forces is a test for the government’s ability to hold abusive forces accountable. Judicial officials should conduct this investigation transparently and impartially, assess command responsibility, and ensure protection for victims and witnesses.

Ahead of the offensive in Fallujah against forces of the Islamic State (also known as ISIS), Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi said that his government had taken measures to protect civilians. Human Rights Watch, however, has received credible allegations of summary executions, beatings of unarmed men, enforced disappearances, and mutilation of corpses by government forces over the two weeks of fighting, mostly on the outskirts of the city, since May 23. On June 4, 2016, in response to allegations of abuse, al-Abadi launched an investigation into abuses in Fallujah and issued orders to arrest those responsible for “transgressions” against civilians. On June 7, al-Abadi announced the “detention and transfer of those accused of committing violations to the judiciary to receive their punishment according to the law.”

“The Iraqi government needs to control and hold accountable its own forces if it hopes to claim the moral upper hand in its fight against ISIS,” said Joe Stork, deputy Middle East director. “It’s high time for Iraqi authorities to unravel the web of culpability underlying the government forces’ repeated outrages against civilians.”

Human Rights Watch also expressed grave concern about reports of ISIS preventing civilians from fleeing Fallujah and allegedly executing and shooting at those who attempted to do so. Human Rights Watch is concerned about the presence of ISIS fighters among civilians inside Fallujah, perhaps amounting to human shielding, a war crime. But the presence of fighters among civilians does not absolve forces fighting ISIS from the obligation to target only military objectives and to take all feasible measures to avoid civilian harm, Human Rights Watch said. ISIS forces should allow civilians to leave areas under their control and not use civilians to shield its military objectives from attack, Human Rights Watch said.

Human Rights Watch directed questions about the composition of the investigative committee, its authority, and relation to the judiciary to five Iraqi government institutions in addition to the human rights section of the United Nations Assistance Mission to Iraq. A member of the parliamentary Human Rights Committee told Human Rights Watch that the committee had started its own investigation and was liaising with the investigation by the prime minister’s office, which remained secret. The other officials contacted did not respond to multiple requests for comment.

On June 3, Human Rights Watch received information alleging that members of the Federal Police and the Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF), an auxiliary fighting force created after ISIS advanced in June 2014, and that includes many pre-existing Shia militias, had executed more than a dozen civilians from the Jumaila tribe fleeing Sajar, a village north of Fallujah. Human Rights Watch spoke to five people, including two officials from Anbar governorate, who said they were protecting three surviving witnesses to the executions.

Three of those interviewed confirmed the account that a survivor gave on Tigris (Dijla) Channel television that a group consisting of Federal Police and PMF had separated men from women, marched the men to where the troops’ officers were, lined them up, and shot at least 17 of them, including one teenage boy. One person said that the incident took place on June 2. The PMF are, at least nominally, under the command of the prime minister.

One of the Anbar governorate officials provided Human Rights Watch with a list of names of those killed and said that the incident happened near the Sharhabil school in Al-Bu Sudaira neighborhood in the northern outskirts of Fallujah. The other Anbar official said that the witnesses met with senior Iraqi government officials on June 5, following which he said Prime Minister al-Abadi launched an investigation into the incident. A former Iraqi government official with good contacts in the security forces told Human Rights Watch, on June 5, that the investigation had already led to the arrest of a police officer whom survivors could name.

Another person who said he was in the Sajar area, 7 kilometers northeast of Fallujah, at the time told Human Rights Watch that on May 28, he saw Federal Police and PMF, including dozens of fighters from the Badr Brigades and Hezbollah (two prominent Shia militias in the PMF), fatally shoot civilians with white flags raised fleeing toward the government forces that day. He said that a fighter told him his superior officer had ordered the shootings. He also told Human Rights Watch he was in Saqlawiya around May 30. This person said a villager and several PMF fighters in the area told him that PMF fighters stabbed dozens of villagers to death with knives.

On June 6, an Anbar governorate official who provided the names for those killed from the Jumaila tribe was visiting a camp for internally displaced people in Amiriyat Fallujah, a town south of Fallujah itself, when he spoke to Human Rights Watch. More than 600 men whom Hezbollah and the Badr Brigades, among other PMFs, had released from detention the day before had just arrived in Amiriyat Fallujah Hospital, he said. He added that the militias had detained the men, most from the al-Mahamda tribe, since the beginning of the operation in homes and other buildings in the Hayy al-Shuhada area in Saqlawiya, only releasing them on June 5. He said that he saw hundreds of people among the former detainees who showed signs of torture, including rape, burns, knife cuts, and bruising from beatings. He said the men who were released told him that they saw the PMF fighters take away another at least 600 al-Mahamda men.

A Baghdad resident told Human Rights Watch on June 6 that during a visit to Amiriyat Fallujah Hospital on June 5, she saw hundreds of visibly injured men. Five of the men she spoke to said that PMF forces detained them in groups as they recaptured Saqlawiya over the previous or two weeks. The men told her that the PMF had altogether arrested 1,700 men, whom they beat and dragged bound to a moving car by a rope (sahl) before releasing 605 men to receive medical treatment on June 5. The woman said the men told her that four men died from beatings and from being dragged behind cars. She told Human Rights Watch that hospital staff in Amiriyat Fallujah said a fifth man died on June 5 in the hospital. Human Rights Watch reviewed a video of three injured men stepping out of an ambulance at what the person said was Amiriyat Fallujah Hospital, in addition to pictures of half a dozen injured men being treated in the hospital’s garden.

On May 24, Human Rights Watch viewed a video, uploaded on May 23, in which a commander tells a room filled with fighters that Fallujah had been a bastion of terrorism since 2004 and that no civilians or true Muslims were left inside the city. The video bore the logo of Abu al-Fadhl al-Abbas, one of the brigades within the Leagues of the Righteous militia that is part of the PMF. On May 27, Iraqi activists sent Human Rights Watch two videos they said were filmed on the outskirts of Fallujah over the previous days depicting abuses against local residents by government forces: one showed armed men in a mix of civilian and military dress driving two pickup trucks, each dragging a corpse behind them; the second showed armed men surrounding a pile of corpses and severed heads. In the clip a commander counted 16 decapitated bodies and heads. Human Rights Watch was not able to verify the origins of either video. On June 3, Human Rights Watch viewed a widely circulated video on Facebook, uploaded on June 3, which shows a man in a military-type uniform beating at least nine men lying on the ground with a large wooden stick while accusing them of collaborating with ISIS in “Fallujah”. Human Rights Watch was unable to verify the exact location and time of the videos.

A local sheikh from Karma, a town northeast of Fallujah, told Human Rights Watch that within the first few days of the military operation to retake the city, the Iraq Security Forces, PMF, police, and Sunni forces forced civilians living there to leave. During the exodus, at least 70 young men disappeared, he said, and the families have no information as to their whereabouts. The sheikh said that on June 1, the Iraqi Parliament Speaker, Salim al-Jiburi, had come to the area to speak to local elders and the military. A member of Anbar governorate council, who also provided information about the launch of the prime minister’s investigation, confirmed the number of missing men to Human Rights Watch and said that the government had opened investigations to determine where they are.

The military routinely separates men from women and takes the men for security screenings to determine their involvement with ISIS forces, according to all witnesses Human Rights Watch interviewed. The authorities may impose reasonable and proportionate security measures, but should do so under judicial supervision and in a transparent manner, Human Rights Watch said. The families of anyone detained should know where they are being held, and all persons detained should promptly be brought before a judge to determine the legality of their detention.

All suspected crimes, including torture, murder, and other abuses, committed by members of any side in the conflict, should be investigated by the criminal justice authorities, speedily, transparently, and effectively, up to the highest levels responsible. When evidence of criminal responsibility emerges, prosecutions should follow. Those conducting such criminal investigations and making decisions about prosecutions should be independent of those being investigated, including being outside any military chain of command and being free from political interference in their decisions. The authorities should ensure the safety of all witnesses. At the same time, a commission of inquiry or equivalent should be created to examine the wider concerns about whether such crimes and abuses are being committed in a widespread or systematic way.

On June 3, the highest Shia religious authority, Ayatollah al-Sistani “cautioned” that fighters must not attack non-combatants materially or psychologically. On June 5, Hadi al-Amiri, the commander of the Badr Brigades, vowed to hold those responsible for abuse accountable.

“I acknowledge that there were mistakes,” al-Abadi told Iraqi state television on June 4, “but they were not systematic and we will not cover up any [of them].”

“The government should not stand idly by while fighters commit atrocities in its name,” Stork said. “Political, security, and judicial officials should work together transparently to establish the truth about what has happened around Fallujah and why.”


*The Fallujah Operation*

On May 23, Iraqi security forces began operations to retake Fallujah, where UN officials estimate about 50,000 civilians, including 20,000 children, remain. Those forces include the elite US-trained military Counter-Terrorism Service (CTS), local and federal police, militias under the Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) umbrella, Sunni fighters from Anbar province, and Iraqi and US-led coalition air forces.

ISIS captured the city in early 2014. Government forces cut off supply routes into the city after recapturing nearby Ramadi in late December 2015 and the al-Jazira desert area north of Fallujah in March 2016. In late March, a medical source in Fallujah told Human Rights Watch that each day starving children were arriving at the local hospital and most foodstuffs were no longer available at any price. In April, Iraqi activists in touch with families inside Fallujah told Human Rights Watch that conditions had reduced families to eating flat bread made with flour from ground date seeds and soups from grass. A man who fled Fallujah in 2014 said in late May that sources in the city told him people who escaped from Fallujah in May 2016 were dropping plastic bags and water bottles filled with medical supplies into the Euphrates upstream for trapped residents to recover from the river as it ran through the city.

Human Rights Watch has not had access to Fallujah, but obtained information on conditions inside the city from relatives, journalists, officials, and humanitarian workers who said they had been in touch with people remaining there.

In recent years Human Rights Watch has documented extensive laws of war violations by the ISIS as well as by Iraqi military and the largely Shia militias that make up the Popular Mobilization Forces, including summary executions, disappearances, torture, use of child soldiers, widespread demolition of buildings, indiscriminate attacks, and unlawful restrictions on the movement of people fleeing the fighting.


*Trapped Civilians*

On May 22, the Iraqi government called on civilians inside the city, 65 kilometres west of Baghdad, to leave through unspecified secured routes. Fourteen thousand people have managed to escape the areas surrounding the city center and reach displacement camps in the neighboring town of Amiriyat Fallujah.

Since the government offensive began on May 23, there have been regular reports of ISIS executing or shooting at civilians attempting to flee. A foreign correspondent told Human Rights Watch that Shia militiamen holding positions in Saqlawiya, a town northwest of the city, said they witnessed civilians carrying white flags make several failed attempts to escape from areas still under ISIS control. In each instance, ISIS opened fire on the militia positions the civilians were attempting to reach, forcing them to turn back. They said they had not seen ISIS firing directly on the civilians.

In early May, ISIS retook Hassi and Al-Bu Huwa, two villages south of Fallujah, for a few days. An engineer from Al-Bu Huwa who was able to escape to Baghdad said that, on May 10, ISIS ordered residents to evacuate the villages for Fallujah. Members of Al-Bu Isa tribe gathered their fighters together and refused the order, he said. He also said he had heard that two Al-Bu Isa women committed suicide. ISIS responded by executing 25 Al-Bu Isa men. The engineer said he saw the bodies of the executed men as he left the village. He said he escaped from ISIS as he was being transferred to Fallujah.


*Intermingling with Civilians*

ISIS is also exposing civilians to harm by placing their fighters among them, Human Rights Watch said. A man whose family is still in Fallujah with intermittent access to a phone said they told him that ISIS forced all civilians in the city, including his family, to relocate to the center, among its fighters.

In northern Iraq, on the Makhmur front line, the Iraqi army, Kurdish Peshmerga and volunteer National Mobilization Forces, a group of volunteers within the Popular Mobilization Forces, are battling ISIS near Qayyara. Local residents who escaped Mahana, Kudila, Kharabarut and other villages near there told Human Rights Watch in late May that ISIS forces had fired from in between houses they said were inhabited by civilians at the time, which were then hit by return artillery fire.


*Attacks on Civilian Objects*

One man with family inside Fallujah showed Human Rights Watch photographs that he said a Fallujah General Hospital staff member sent him after an attack on the hospital at 8 p.m. on May 25. The hospital worker wrote that an airstrike damaged the emergency room and other parts of the facility. He said that ISIS fighters had been occupying the second floor of the hospital for months. The man was unable to confirm the extent of the damage or whether any civilians were wounded or killed in the attack.

A doctor who used to work at Fallujah hospital but left the city in 2015 sent Human Rights Watch footage of damage to the building and interviews with patients who said they had been wounded in the attack, but that it had been Iraqi forces’ shelling rather than an airstrike. He said the emergency room had been able to continue functioning despite the damage.

The hospital staff member said he was unaware of either the Iraqi military or the coalition informing patients and staff of an impending strike, such as through public messages or dropping flyers.

Under the laws of war, applicable to the armed conflict in Iraq, all hospitals and other medical facilities, whether civilian or military, have special protection. They may not be targeted, even if being used to treat enemy fighters. Medical facilities remain protected unless they are used to commit hostile acts that are outside their humanitarian function. Even then, they are only subject to attack after a warning has been given setting a reasonable time limit, and after such warning has gone unheeded. It is a violation for armed forces or groups to occupy medical facilities.


*Human Rights Watch

*
...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740533214951903232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

It's not news that the Turkish regime sends explosives to them.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/05/w...ombs-flows-to-isis-territory-from-turkey.html


----------



## pak-marine

Falluja will be a test case for Iraki Army if they screw this up they will loose the vital sunni support ..isis scums are going to use civilians and will cause maximum civilian casualty.. Its a very very tough situation


----------



## f1000n

http://gulfnews.com/news/mena/iraq/iraq-special-forces-3km-from-fallujah-centre-1.1843482

Iraq special forces 3km from Fallujah centre
More than 500 Daesh members have already been killed since the start of the operation

--

From now on the OP will obviously move at a slower pace in the urban area's where there's lots of explosives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

f1000n said:


> http://gulfnews.com/news/mena/iraq/iraq-special-forces-3km-from-fallujah-centre-1.1843482
> 
> Iraq special forces 3km from Fallujah centre
> More than 500 Daesh members have already been killed since the start of the operation
> 
> --
> 
> From now on the OP will obviously move at a slower pace in the urban area's where there's lots of explosives.


Great news!

The Daesh fans must be very butthurt right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

US also trained ISOF 'forward air controllers' to direct coalition airstrikes. It has become a very effective force, though the rest of the army needs to catch up as they're the big numbers.



> *In Australian accent called in on the radio of a counterterrorism service (CTS) coordinator.
> 
> “I’ve got two guys in a building,” it said, spelling out coordinates.
> 
> “Which one? The building facing east or west?” the CTS officer asked in perfect English before taking a sip from a can of energy drink. “West? OK, you’re clear to engage.”
> 
> Minutes later, a jet dropped its payload on the target and a huge mushroom of grey dust rose up.*


----------



## boca120879

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Great news!
> 
> The Daesh fans must be very butthurt right now.



Who is daesh fan?


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741926299636137984


----------



## f1000n

*Escape from Fallujah: 4,000 civilians leave the ISIS stronghold after Iraqi troops secured a safe exit route from the besieged city*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-exit-route-besieged-city.html#ixzz4BO6kYrsE 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...militants-arrested-in-Fallujah/1221465752074/

FALLUJAH, Iraq, June 12 (UPI) -- More than 450 militants of the Islamic State trying to flee Fallujah were arrested as the Iraqi army neared the city from different fronts, the Iraq defense ministry reported Sunday.

--

Before we hear calls that they're labeling civillians as IS. Look at last year during the fall of Ramadi, IS terrorists disguised as civillians entered Baghdad which resulted into a temporary sharp rise of bombings in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units stand in solidarity with the victims of the Orlando massacre


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742168309936717824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

This Major Salam guy is awesome , interesting documentary btw:


----------



## Iraqiya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743082932097581056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742912668592275456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742889688336195588

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742867841498521600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742731783356043266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742728211058958336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Fallujah is slowly getting emptied of civilians. After a while only Daesh will remain in the city and then it's time to raze the whole city and kill everyone in it.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Fallujah is slowly getting emptied of civilians. After a while only Daesh will remain in the city and then it's time to raze the whole city and kill everyone in it.


Iranian calles for ethnic cleansing and total destruction of large Iraqi city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Iranian calles for ethnic cleansing and total destruction of large Iraqi city.



I thought you had understood that your blabbering doesn't have any buyer here anymore. 

Open your eyes and read again:



> After a while only Daesh will remain in the city and then it's time to raze the whole city and kill everyone in it.



A city that is empty of civilians can NOT be ethnically destroyed. 50,000 civilians were in the city, more than 43000 have left the city and soon the rest will leave too. After that taking out your brothers in ISIS will be much more easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I thought you had understood that your blabbering doesn't have any buyer here anymore.
> 
> Open your eyes and read again:
> 
> A city that is empty of civilians can NOT be ethnically destroyed. 50,000 civilians were in the city, more than 43000 have left the city and soon the rest will leave too. After that taking out your brothers in ISIS will be much more easier.


Typical Assadist terror tactics:

1) Indiscriminately bomb town forcing civilians to leave.
2) Then level that town because "no civilians" there. 

What about applying same tactics to Iran? Destroy Isfahan or Tabriz because IRGC terrorists are there? Or destroy Tartus because Baath terrorists are there? I bet anyone who would suggest that would be banned. And right so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Typical Assadist terror tactics:
> 
> 1) Indiscriminately bomb town forcing civilians to leave.
> 2) Then level that town because "no civilians" there.
> 
> What about applying same tactics to Iran? Destroy Isfahan or Tabriz because IRGC terrorists are there? Or destroy Tartus because Baath terrorists are there? I bet anyone who would suggest that would be banned. And right so.



Civilians were not forced to leave and certainly not by bombing. Iraqi gov informed citizens a month in advance to leave the city and that an operation will start soon. Absolute majority of people listened and left the city, now it is much easier to kill ISIS rodents inside city without civilian casualties. This won't change things on the ground no matter how much you cry for ISIS.

You see not every country is savage like Israel:

*IDF will ‘destroy’ any Lebanese village that fires rockets if war breaks out again*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Civilians were not forced to leave and certainly not by bombing. Iraqi gov informed citizens a month in advance to leave the city and that an operation will start soon. Absolute majority of people listened and left the city, now it is much easier to kill ISIS rodents inside city without civilian casualties. This won't change things on the ground no matter how much you cry for ISIS.


1) According to UN there are still up to 90 K civilians in Fallujah, while sectarian Iranian thugs are shelling it with infamous Burkan rockets and TOS-1 heavy flamethrowers (such weapons is a warcrime in a city).
2) You are a foreigner, who calls to depopulate and raze to the ground a major Iraqi city, just because there are some terrorists.

*Thats not different from calling to destroy major Iranian, Lebanese, Palestinian cities just because there are terrorists*. Anyone who would do that would be banned here. Yet Khamenai supporters can do it with total impunity and promoted to moderator status.

Your argument: "if you are against ethnic cleansing and destruction of major town then u are ISIS" is pathetic and sick as hell. I would object destruction of Gaza because there is Hamas, Tyre because there is Hezbollah and so on as well.



> You see not every country is savage like Israel:
> 
> *IDF will ‘destroy’ any Lebanese village that fires rockets if war breaks out again*


There are *3 major differences* here:

1) Israel deals with foreign aggression, like German aggression vs. Russia or Japanese aggression vs. USA. Totally different game.
2) Village is not a major city.
3) Hezbollah turned villages in South Lebanon into rocket bases for thousands of rockets and missiles, including heavy long range with 600 kg warheads and intends to use them indiscriminately against Israeli towns. More over it threatens to attack chemical industry plants to cause poisoning of hundreds of thousands of civilians.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1) According to UN there are still up to 90 K civilians in Fallujah, while sectarian Iranian thugs are shelling it with infamous Burkan rockets and TOS-1 heavy flamethrowers (such weapons is a warcrime in a city).
> 2) You are a foreigner, who calls to depopulate and raze to the ground a major Iraqi city, just because there are some terrorists.
> 
> *Thats not different from calling to destroy major Iranian, Lebanese, Palestinian cities just because there are terrorists*. Anyone who would do that would be banned here. Yet Khamenai supporters can do it with total impunity and promoted to moderator status.
> 
> Your argument: "if you are against ethnic cleansing and destruction of major town then u are ISIS" is pathetic and sick as hell. I would object destruction of Gaza because there is Hamas, Tyre because there is Hezbollah and so on as well.
> 
> 
> There are *3 major differences* here:
> 
> 1) Israel deals with foreign aggression, like German aggression vs. Russia or Japanese aggression vs. USA. Totally different game.
> 2) Village is not a major city.
> 3) Hezbollah turned villages in South Lebanon into rocket bases for thousands of rockets and missiles, including heavy long range with 600 kg warheads and intends to use them indiscriminately against Israeli towns. More over it threatens to attack chemical industry plants to cause poisoning of hundreds of thousands of civilians.








The best answer to your pathetic and somewhat boring as usual excuses to bash Iran/Shias/Hezbollah and support Israel/ISIS/Nusra and other scums no matter what the topic or content is. So I'm telling you, literally, you can cry a river here, doesn't matter anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The best answer to your pathetic and somewhat boring as usual excuses to bash Iran/Shias/Hezbollah and support Israel/ISIS/Nusra and other scums no matter what the topic or content is. So I'm telling you, literally, you can cry a river here, doesn't matter anymore.


Thats what I am saying: *you call for a total destruction of major Sunni city and when I point at it u cry that I bash Shias and Iran and support ISIS.*

Same happened in Syria topic: *if you dare to talk against barrel bombing and starving civilians - you are "anti Shia ISIS".*

I never called for destruction of Shia towns, yet I am a hater and u are cute guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n




----------



## Iraqiya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743731974603345921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

More than 80% of Fallujah has been liberated. ISIS terrorists are dropping like flies and those who still can are fleeing. Iraqis are doing what Americans couldn't do in 2004. Capturing Fallujah basically means all of Al-Anbar is practically liberated. Next station, Mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

That's quite impressive with the limited armor (Abrams tanks mainly) they have facing a far stronger enemy than what the US faced in such a hostile city, very quick advancements.


Fallujah city center


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Thats what I am saying: *you call for a total destruction of major Sunni city and when I point at it u cry that I bash Shias and Iran and support ISIS.*
> 
> Same happened in Syria topic: *if you dare to talk against barrel bombing and starving civilians - you are "anti Shia ISIS".*
> 
> I never called for destruction of Shia towns, yet I am a hater and u are cute guys.



Where ISIS is being defeated in Syria, Iraq, or Yemen, you rush to defend them. I know you hate Iran, but you should be ashamed. 

You act like some sort of weird caricature . Are you a real person or a badly written bot by the Israeli agency? I'm serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

the bridge in fallujah where IS hanged a soldier


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743925965634551808





Map is from yesterday, today is diff situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Where ISIS is being defeated in Syria, Iraq, or Yemen, you rush to defend them. I know you hate Iran, but you should be ashamed.
> 
> You act like some sort of weird caricature . Are you a real person or a badly written bot by the Israeli agency? I'm serious.


"If I am against destruction of a major city I am ISIS". OK I got it already. Anything new u can tell us?


----------



## Madali




----------



## f1000n

Operation to take Shirqat in the north of the country to kick off soon, pic is from forces massing for the offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iraqiya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743997761759019008


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

nicely done keep going until there is no isil member left alive


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Jazeera and some other Arabic terrorist channels are all on fire over Fallujah operation, and it means Iraq is doing it right. Qatar is one of the most disgusting countries on planet earth (its ruling family, policies , terror funding), but thanks for being a U.S tool, they easily get away with it (like other U.S allies).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iraqiya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744516552498655236
ISIS is fucked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

IS terrorists shot a man rescuing a wounded kid, both the man and kid are being treated. Shows what kind of people they are, but that's not news either.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744537210381209600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

ISF frees 354 women of Yazidi background from a prison in Fallujah.

- http://www.alsumaria.tv/news/171683/alsumaria-news/ar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Here it is from the official source

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745014143351021568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

“What goes around, comes back around. Stop the Iraq War.”


----------



## f1000n

United said:


> “What goes around, comes back around. Stop the Iraq War.”



Can you explain, what is your point with this.

I would understand if the image is from 2003-2011 but it makes no sense now. IS thrives on an ideology present in every Muslim state, the reason it managed to rise in Iraq, Syria and Libya is due to instability. It hasn't much to do with 'what goes around comes around'.


----------



## Iraqiya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745349563729354752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

NATO will contribute AWACS aircraft, train Iraqi forces, Carter says

“First by contributing AWACS [Airborne Warning and Control System] and conducting training and defense capacity building for Iraq inside Iraq rather than in Jordan,” Carter said at an annual conference of the Center for New American Security think tank.

“Hopefully that will be the start of more to come,” he added.


----------



## Iraqiya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745605729768247302 nice video


----------



## maximuswarrior

Look at what Iraq has become. Once a thriving nation with so much potential. I have Iraqi friends here in Holland. Many, smart and highly educated people who are now benefiting the countries they have settled in. That's what happens with nations who are the victim of unilateral aggression.


----------



## GiannKall

f1000n said:


> ISF frees 354 women of Yazidi background from a prison in Fallujah.
> 
> - http://www.alsumaria.tv/news/171683/alsumaria-news/ar



Thats a propaganda lie. No Yazidis exist in Fallujah


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> Thats a propaganda lie. No Yazidis exist in Fallujah



it's called transport, that way you get something somewhere which wasn't there before.


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/iraqi-commander-says-fallujah-almost-cleared-isil/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

maximuswarrior said:


> Look at what Iraq has become. Once a thriving nation with so much potential. I have Iraqi friends here in Holland. Many, smart and highly educated people who are now benefiting the countries they have settled in. That's what happens with nations who are the victim of unilateral aggression.


Iraq has a bright future, in my opinion, especially the Shia-majority south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/iraqi-army-enters-west-fallujah-liberating-old-bridge/

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## manlion

*Iraqi Troops free Yazidi , Christian women taken as prisoners by IS *

Baldavi further said that they have released a lot of hostages, “among them dozens of Yazidis, Christians from Mosul and possibly Syrian women.”

http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160621/1041703316/iraqi-troops-free-prisoners.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*VDO:Shia Fighter Martyred By Daesh Sniper while Saving Injured Boy in Fallujah*

http://en.alalam.ir/news/1830110

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Dutch SF providing 8 week training courses to already experienced soldiers @ Baghdad ICTS HQ

2 articles in Dutch with pics & vids.

https://magazines.defensie.nl/landmacht/2016/05/02_-kct-schiet-in-bagdad-met-scherp

https://magazines.defensie.nl/defensiekrant/2016/12/irak


----------



## ibnabdulfatah

iraq anti ISIS


----------



## Iraqiya

Breaking Al Moalimeen district fell only Al Jolan left for ISIS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746615152988983296


----------



## f1000n

mi35 rockets


----------



## f1000n

I can't believe how when the ISF (almost) liberated Fallujah, a big city and historically an IS stronghold within 4 weeks time against a stronger enemy than faced by the US a decade ago receives so little media attention and credit as compared to when kurds liberate a few sand villages.


----------



## ibnabdulfatah

thanks for all


----------



## Serpentine

Member of Iranian-backed Shia death squad brutally forces a captured ISIS fighter to break his fast. It's so brutal I got headache seeing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Metanoia

Serpentine said:


> Member of Iranian-backed Shia death squad brutally forces a captured ISIS fighter to break his fast. It's so brutal I got headache seeing it.
> View attachment 313622



Of course....don't you know? Shias are natural brutal and killers who're constantly causing disruption and mayhem across the globe. Like totally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Member of Iranian-backed Shia death squad brutally forces a captured ISIS fighter to break his fast. It's so brutal I got headache seeing it.
> View attachment 313622




Do you think if the extremists are treated decently, Iraqis would be successful in changing their mentality? Or is it a lost cause?


----------



## f1000n

Madali said:


> Do you think if the extremists are treated decently, Iraqis would be successful in changing their mentality? Or is it a lost cause?



It's useful to counter claims that the ISF and PMF torture systematically, but no, extremists should be treated harshly. The soft approach was used in 2013 by not interfering in IS uprisings back then disguised as tribal revolutionaries, they should've cracked down on them harshly back then. Of course the Arab world was stoking tensions en masse back then, Al Arabiya called the ISF for Maliki forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Madali said:


> Do you think if the extremists are treated decently, Iraqis would be successful in changing their mentality? Or is it a lost cause?


When you attacked by a herd of wolfs you can't treat them decently or softly since all they want is you flesh her these fanatics want your head they don't accept any shiite ruling their country all they want is to kill the shiite and humiliate them as harsh as possible.

If Iraqis want their country to see peace and prosperity then the only way is to treat these people as harsh as possible other wise they will be eaten a live.

Iraq wont see no peace through peaceful approach with the terrorists period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falloujah's schools turned into factory for suicide bombs and they still Muslims.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746967776292651008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

This morning the commander of Falloujah operation announce the complete of the operation with 1800 terrorists got killed in the process.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746990806033104896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746989062473428992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Gen Al Saadi is very competent, if he says so then it's true. Everyone thought they would never liberate it yet they did faster than the Americans did against a tougher enemy whilst having to do so with less armor.

Regional armies couldn't do this in 4 weeks, they all lack the experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iraqiya

Finished in 26 days



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746985442763907072

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Now they can take the border with Syria and start wiping out Islamic State in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iraqiya

Now insulting aljazeera hahahaa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747045539330437121

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746827439490293760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747221906240081921

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746896336797110272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Somali-Turk

what does the average iraqi think of sadam hussein?
ISIS are bloodthirst criminals,i hate them with passion,they specialize in killing Muslims.


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747576906506211328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ISIS use Quran as a bomb Using the Quran as a booby trap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747601568355262465

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

http://iq.shafaqna.com/EN/IQ/1167023

*Iraqi forces repel ISIS multi-front attack on al-Rutba, Anbar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

IS has lost all of Falujah. The bastion which they laid all their strength to protect. The battle lasted about a month. Nearly 1500 IS fighters were killed and another 2000+ were arrested as they tried to flee with the civilian population. 

Pockets of IS territory is collapsing quickly after their defeat in Falujah with just a couple left in the entire area ranging from Hit to Baghdad. 

IS fighters in "jazirat alkhaldiyah" managed to slip out unfortunately. 

In northern Sallahiddin iraqi forced kept rolling and are now just one town away from Shirqat. An important IS stronghold which is also the key to liberating Hawijah. IS forces are collapsing at an unprecedented rate. their moral has been lost and they are loosing nearly every battle. Their counter-offended are crushed easily and their tactics are becoming to predictible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

IS convoy was struck and destroyed by IQAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iraqiya

Some of the airstrikes on over 127 ISIS vehicles the Iraqi Army Aviation destroyed today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748270023513235456

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some great news. 

Iraqi forces have entered southern Nineveh from Sallahiddin province for the first time in 2 years. They have liberated several villages and are on the outskirts of Shirqat. 

Around Fallujah and khaldiyah island IS fighters have massed into their remaining pockets. Totally trapped in a small area. They attempted to rip through Amriyah from southern Fallujah and try to reach the desert and from there attempt to travel to the remaining towns under IS control towards the Syrian border.

Nearly 500 vehicles in the two areas have attempted the escape. However, iraqi army aviation managed to destroy over 4 convoys. some of the vehicles managed to escape back to the remaining surrounded IS pockets. Many IS fighters were killed. Also dozens of them have died in the desert after loosing their vehicles with no water or food. The iraqi army aviation, iraqi army, local fighters and PMF units continue to hunt down and kill the remaining IS fighters in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748434997845995520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748262754717401088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748308487856349185

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748574814105907200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

There is a checkpoint every few kilometers in najaj Karbala samrah and everywhere posters of militas fighting isis


----------



## Metanoia

Eid came early for ISIS lol


----------



## Somali-Turk

ISIL Scum.they made all anti-assad groups look bad.


----------



## Iraqiya

Final report says 778 destroyed vehicles 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748842759872581632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

A-10 gun run on the convoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

f1000n said:


> A-10 gun run on the convoy


Terrorists nightmare.


----------



## f1000n

*Saudi to appoint military attaché to Iraq
*
Saudi Arabia’s Ambassador to Iraq Thamer Al-Sabhan announced on Tuesday that the kingdom intends to appoint a military attaché in Baghdad.

The announcement came after his meeting with Iraqi Defence Minister Khaled Al-Obaidi in the Iraqi capital, Baghdad.

Al-Sabhan wrote on Twitter that the pair had discussed bilateral relations between the two countries as well as the kingdom’s keenness to enhance military cooperation with Iraq to serve the needs of both people.

Al-Obaidi briefed the Saudi ambassador on the military operation being carried out by the Iraqi army and the international coalition to regain control of the city of Fallujah from Daesh.

In a statement, Al-Obaidi said the Saudi ambassador congratulated him on the Iraqi army’s victories across the country, adding that it is defending all the Middle East’s security and stability.

He stressed his country’s keenness to establish better relations with its neighbours on the principles of non-interference in each other’s internal affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Light helicopter firing on IS running from the cars


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749006005036539904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Good to see Iraqi forces start showing effectiveness of their air wings. In desert war, air wing is everything to provide cover to advancing forces.


----------



## Serpentine

Sectarian Iran backed death squads kidnapping an elderly Sunni woman in Fallujah.
#StopShiaCrimes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## f1000n

*Freed Fallujah not leveled, as Iraqi Army learns lesson of Ramadi*

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/0...veled-as-iraqi-army-learns-lesson-ramadi.html


Ramadi unfortunately is damaged heavily, US allowed IS to enter with it's air force being idle for some political reasons.

IS entering Ramadi in 2015, the US could have leveled them but chief of staff Dempsey said before the city fell that it can be retaken later and the the Iraqis have other priorities now..


----------



## f1000n

Most ISF casualties among the Federal Police units.

--

*Most of the security forces who died in Fallujah were killed either by suicide car bombs or rocket attacks used by the militants on a wide scale towards the end of the battle to block the advancing forces, sources said.

The Iraqi Counter-Terrorism Squad, an elite fighting unit, had the lowest number of deaths. The highest casualties, military sources said, were among federal police troops who fought without air cover in the northern region of Fallujah and also secured the city centre.

"We are not army or counter-terrorism services, we are federal police… We do not have tanks or jets. We were fighting in our flesh," General Lieutenant Ra'ad Jawdat, the commander of Iraqi federal police, told MEE.

Jawdat said federal police operating in the city’s northern hub were attacked by 90 suicide car bombs.*

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/e...eavy-toll-fallujah-victory-revealed-324505210


----------



## Alshawi1234

May Allah accept our martyrs. 

Some updates. 
Northern sallahiddin southern Nineveh.
Iraqi forces continue advancing North. Seems like they are not entering shirqat but instead will advance north then east to create a siege by cutting the road between Qayara and shurqat. Possibly make a joint operation with the forces east of qayarrya before opening two front, one pushing North and another pushes south towards Shirqat. This tactic proved successful in every battle. Cutting off Daesh supply lines means a garanteed victory.

Iraqi federal police and ICTF Have returned to Baghdad after taking part in the 6+ week campaign liberation Fallujah. 

An armoured iraqi army division has been sent to take part in the liberation of khaldiyah peninsula, one of the last IS pockets in the area. The operation has already started and iraqi forces have managed to enter the area, battles ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Somali-Turk

iraq needs to be supported to uproot this murderous cult,they have tarnished the image of islam ,all they want is wanton killings of civilians,iraq suffered heavily.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Federal police back to Baghdad after accomplishing the mission in Fallujah. 





From a weeks ago, Iraqi forces heading towards shirqat. Residents of Alem cheer. 
Note that shirqat is a mostly loyalist town. Although it's a sunni city, majority of the population are against daesh. Hundreds of residents who were forced out of shirqat by IS are taking part in the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

One day after Iraqis send their condolences to Bangladesh, ISIS attacks civilians shopping for Eid presents for their friends and family in Ramadan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749398474358001665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749151265557327872


----------



## HAIDER

Iraqiya said:


> One day after Iraqis send their condolences to Bangladesh, ISIS attacks civilians shopping for Eid presents for their friends and family in Ramadan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749398474358001665
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749151265557327872



Seems like Iraqi need to adopt merciless policy of Saddam era, who level the towns without counting the innocent souls . If they give refuge to ISIS ..too bad.


----------



## Iraqiya

HAIDER said:


> Seems like Iraqi need to adopt merciless policy of Saddam era, who level the towns without counting the innocent souls . If they give refuge to ISIS ..too bad.



We don't need to do that. We defeated ISIS in every major city we have battled them. Even Fallujah which many Pro-ISIS Sunni leaders in Iraq said would never fall even if Mosul and Raqqa in Syria fell. 

Defeating ISIS is only a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iraqiya

ISIS unable to withstand the Iraqi forces on the battlefield now sets it's sights for civilians, 283 victims today. 83 dead, 200 injured.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749557752926613507


----------



## Iraqiya

BREAKING - Death toll for ISIS attacks on Ramadan Eid shoppers in Baghdad is now 172 killed and 196 injured

It is now even more. My God there is no hell hot enough for ISIS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749566136535031809


----------



## GiannKall

RIP Americans did what they wanted to do put Shias and Sunnis killing each other


----------



## Madali

GiannKall said:


> RIP Americans did what they wanted to do put Shias and Sunnis killing each other




That ship has sailed. Now it is not Sunnis vs Shias, its Extremists vs Everday Muslims. ISIS did not attack a Shia mosque or ashura gathering. They are attacking normal civilians (like in Turkey, did they attack Turkish shias?).


----------



## Ceylal

.


----------



## f1000n

Fallujah, where IS paraded a captured soldier and hanged him from the bridge.

The brother of the soldier parading Fallujah in the same area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

The terrorist state of Qatar spreading lies for IS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749741528378142720

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

http://english.aawsat.com/2016/07/a...ar-iraqi-forces-prepare-secure-syrian-borders
*After Fallujah, Anbar, Iraqi Forces Prepare to Secure Syrian Borders*


--

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-mosul-idUSKCN0ZL1FS
*Iraqi forces advance towards Islamic State-held air base south of Mosul*

Once they take this airbase they can start massing forces up north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The sad situation, nobody cares...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1520340264658184




*


----------



## f1000n

another vid from last weeks convoy

some isis trying to play dead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Somali-Turk

*I.S kills 50 in Iraq shrine bombing
http://www.skynews.com.au/news/top-stories/2016/07/09/i-s-kills-50-in-iraq-shrine-bombing.html
R.I.P*


----------



## f1000n

Air base captured south of Mosul.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/iraqi-f...-south-of-mosul-from-islamic-state-1468078858

Too much desert dust on the runways and other asphalt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Over 400 iraqis killed by IS terrorist attacks in a single week. Yet some still cry about "sunni opression" whenever IS receives another defeat. May they rest in peace. 


Falujah has been fully liberated including all the nearby pockets and areas. 

Iraqi forces continue clearing IS pockets in the area from Haditha to baghdad, in hopes to get it secured completely before launching another face of the Anbar operatoins. It will be the final face and includes Rawa, Anah, and Qa'im. This will fully secure the entire border region between Anbar with KSA, Jordan and Syria. 

Iraqi forces have also advanced in the north, retaking Qayara military camp and air base one of the largest facilities in nineveh province. It will take a some weeks to rehabilate the camp and eventually start massing forces inside for the Qayara ops which is just 5 KM east of the base. It was a swift operation with the Air Force doing all the fighting. Ground forces didn't engage in battles, however they did find some wounded IS fighters whom were executed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Qayara base summary. 

Base is 2km x 20km. Has 1000+ housing units, 22 aircraft hangers, and 3 military camps. 

Resulted in 47 IS killed, 14 suicide bombers/ VBIED's. And 15 vehicles destroyed as they tried to escape.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiannKall

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ans-kidnapped-missing-massacred-a7121266.html

Up to 900 people from fallujah murdered by shia liberators according to independent


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ans-kidnapped-missing-massacred-a7121266.html
> 
> Up to 900 people from fallujah murdered by shia liberators according to independent



900 missing not murdered, interrogation.

Those poor innocent adult men from Fallujah used to be with IS, let's enslave them and make them rebuild Ramadi to repay their collaboration with the enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com#comments

U.S. officials described the Iraqi advance that took back Qayyarah Air Base as the largest armored operation since Saddam Hussein’s forces invaded Kuwait in 1990. It included one battalion from the Iraqi army’s 9th Armored Division, three battalions from Iraq’s counterterrorism forces and the 92nd Brigade of the Iraqi army’s 15th Division, a senior Iraqi army commander said.

The commander, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because he said Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi’s office issued orders not to speak to the media, said the advance on the base began Saturday morning and that Iraqi forces controlled the installation by midday.

US to send 560 troops to the large Al-Qayyarah airbase which the ISF captured from IS recently. Carter says the new forces will help establish a newly retaken air base as a staging hub for long-awaited battle to recapture Mosul from Islamic State militants. *

*The Pentagon said the new U.S. forces will include engineers, logistics personnel and other military advisors, and that Qayara will “become a vital springboard” to retake Mosul.

U.S. officials said a team of American troops went into Qayara on Sunday for a quick site assessment and then withdrew. One likely job is helping Iraq troops build bridges to get across the Tigris River into Mosul.

The Qayara-based force will be allowed to accompany Iraqi troops at the battalion level, and thus closer to the front lines than U.S. forces who are largely confined to Iraqi division headquarters.
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abadi @ the ISOF / CTS HQ declaring the Al-Qayyarah air base liberation.


----------



## GiannKall

f1000n said:


> 900 missing not murdered, interrogation.
> 
> Those poor innocent adult men from Fallujah used to be with IS, let's enslave them and make them rebuild Ramadi to repay their collaboration with the enemy





f1000n said:


> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com#comments
> 
> U.S. officials described the Iraqi advance that took back Qayyarah Air Base as the largest armored operation since Saddam Hussein’s forces invaded Kuwait in 1990. It included one battalion from the Iraqi army’s 9th Armored Division, three battalions from Iraq’s counterterrorism forces and the 92nd Brigade of the Iraqi army’s 15th Division, a senior Iraqi army commander said.
> 
> The commander, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because he said Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi’s office issued orders not to speak to the media, said the advance on the base began Saturday morning and that Iraqi forces controlled the installation by midday.
> 
> US to send 560 troops to the large Al-Qayyarah airbase which the ISF captured from IS recently. Carter says the new forces will help establish a newly retaken air base as a staging hub for long-awaited battle to recapture Mosul from Islamic State militants. *
> 
> *The Pentagon said the new U.S. forces will include engineers, logistics personnel and other military advisors, and that Qayara will “become a vital springboard” to retake Mosul.
> 
> U.S. officials said a team of American troops went into Qayara on Sunday for a quick site assessment and then withdrew. One likely job is helping Iraq troops build bridges to get across the Tigris River into Mosul.
> 
> The Qayara-based force will be allowed to accompany Iraqi troops at the battalion level, and thus closer to the front lines than U.S. forces who are largely confined to Iraqi division headquarters.
> *
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Abadi @ the ISOF / CTS HQ declaring the Al-Qayyarah air base liberation.



Good to see Americans caring about their puppet regime in Baghdad. Next dont forget to invite Israelis


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> Good to see Americans caring about their puppet regime in Baghdad. Next dont forget to invite Israelis



Puppets of Iran or the US make up your mind.

Turkey has Americans stationed at Incirlik airbase.
Kuwait has American forces at Bubiyan island, basically that whole island is for the US military.
The US has an air force base in Qatar for B-52's currently, previously B-1 bombers
Bahrain is the HQ for the 5th fleet of the US navy.
Jordan, similar.
UAE has Rafales stationed.

That's not much, the list can be expanded.

Here's the difference though. There are no US military bases in Iraq, there are US soldiers on Iraqi bases. Whereas regional countries actually have US military bases.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_military_bases

Reality is you just want to find anything to feed your hatred for a certain group of people, either way why am I arguing with you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

f1000n said:


> Puppets of Iran or the US make up your mind.
> 
> Turkey has Americans stationed at Incirlik airbase.
> Kuwait has American forces at Bubiyan island, basically that whole island is for the US military.
> The US has an air force base in Qatar for B-52's currently, previously B-1 bombers
> Bahrain is the HQ for the 5th fleet of the US navy.
> Jordan, similar.
> UAE has Rafales stationed.
> 
> That's not much, the list can be expanded.
> 
> Here's the difference though. There are no US military bases in Iraq, there are US soldiers on Iraqi bases. Whereas regional countries actually have US military bases.
> 
> Try to find Iraq in that list, those are bases controlled by the US. Now search about some other Arab states, have fun.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_military_bases
> 
> Reality is you just want to find anything to feed your hatred for a certain group of people, either way why am I arguing with you



The difference is that nobody invited Americans in Iraq. They just invaded, destroyed the country and put some puppets to power in Baghdad and Erbil. These regimes are too corrupted and useless to bring stability so they beg Washington for US dollars and US bombs. As long as the oil flows all are well for Americans and the corrupted Iraqi elite that leaves inside Green Zone.


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> The difference is that nobody invited Americans in Iraq. They just invaded, destroyed the country and put some puppets to power in Baghdad and Erbil. These regimes are too corrupted and useless to bring stability so they beg Washington for US dollars and US bombs. As long as the oil flows all are well for Americans and the corrupted Iraqi elite that leaves inside Green Zone.



Kuwaiti leaders were basically put back in power there by Americans.

I didn't defend who was in power neither do I argue politics, it's not my interest. This is military aid to the ISF like so many other countries receive US military aid.

Speaking of US dollars. Does Jordan, Egypt, Pakistan etc. not receive US military aid.. Egypt's many Abrams tanks and F-16's were financed by US dollars. Same story for Pakistan's F-16's and Jordan.

Also regarding the former post, current US military presence is authorized by the gov, they were invited. It's not 2003 neither 1991, time changes but you like to stick with 2003.


----------



## GiannKall

f1000n said:


> Kuwaiti leaders were basically put back in power there by Americans.
> 
> I didn't defend who was in power neither do I argue politics, it's not my interest. This is military aid to the ISF like so many other countries receive US military aid.
> 
> Speaking of US dollars. Does Jordan, Egypt, Pakistan etc. not receive US military aid.. Egypt's many Abrams tanks and F-16's were financed by US dollars. Same story for Pakistan's F-16's and Jordan.



Yes they do take aid and this is why their regimes are corrupted and rather loathed by many. I can give a credit to Iran that they overthrew their own corrupted regime and now they are free to do independent policies. But other countries in the area rely on American financial aid and this is why they have so many problems. US dollars create dependance and corruption that help only a minority at the expense of the majority


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> Yes they do take aid and this is why their regimes are corrupted and rather loathed by many. I can give a credit to Iran that they overthrew their own corrupted regime and now they are free to do independent policies. But other countries in the area rely on American financial aid and this is why they have so many problems. US dollars create dependance and corruption that help only a minority at the expense of the majority



So direct your criticism and insults towards Arab/Muslim countries as a whole, instead you're always on a negative towards the ISF/Iraq due to your hatred for Shiites.


----------



## GiannKall

f1000n said:


> So direct your criticism and insults towards Arab/Muslim countries as a whole, instead you're always on a negative towards the ISF/Iraq due to your hatred for Shiites.



Hatred towards shiites? No i dont have. On the contrary i admire Iranian revolution that forced the corrupted regime of Sah to go away. But it frustrates me to see shias and sunnis slaughter each other while Americans promote their plans to destroy Iraq and Syria.


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> Hatred towards shiites? No i dont have. On the contrary i admire Iranian revolution that forced the corrupted regime of Sah to go away. But it frustrates me to see shias and sunnis slaughter each other while Americans promote their plans to destroy Iraq and Syria.



This war isn't Sunni vs Shi'ite. It's a war against IS, if you call Iraq's Sunnis for IS then you're approving their death.. backed up by half the world.

As for America, too many troops wouldn't be good. There's a difference between 5000 advisors on bases and 50.000 combat ready armed troops. No one wants the latter. It's better to have US forces in Iraq help and act as a deterrent against regional countries seeking to fight their proxy war in Iraq.


----------



## GiannKall

f1000n said:


> This war isn't Sunni vs Shi'ite. It's a war against IS, if you call Iraq's Sunnis for IS then you're approving their death.. backed up by half the world.
> 
> As for America, too many troops wouldn't be good. There's a difference between 5000 advisors on bases and 50.000 combat ready armed troops. No one wants the latter. It's better to have US forces in Iraq help and act as a deterrent against regional countries seeking to fight their proxy war in Iraq.



Like Iran? Lol. Iraq is finished. Even if you manage to defeat "ISIS"(or in other words do genocide against the majority of sunni arabs)Kurds will control north Iraq and the country will be de facto divided short of like Korea. There is no chance for Baghdad to return to important cities like Kirkuk


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@f1000n 
What will happen to those tribe leaders who were arrested in Fallujah?
Did they support isis out of fear of being executed or was it because they hate shia?


----------



## GiannKall

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @f1000n
> What will happen to those tribe leaders who were arrested in Fallujah?
> Did they support isis out of fear of being executed or was it because they hate shia?



It was because the sunni Arabs want an autonomy like Kurds but Baghdad reject this


----------



## xenon54 out

f1000n said:


> Turkey has Americans stationed at Incirlik airbase.


Thats a NATO Base and there are other soldiers along Americans such as Germans for exsample, are you guys ever gonna learn what NATO actually is?


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> Like Iran? Lol. Iraq is finished. Even if you manage to defeat "ISIS"(or in other words do genocide against the majority of sunni arabs)Kurds will control north Iraq and the country will be de facto divided short of like Korea. There is no chance for Baghdad to return to important cities like Kirkuk



Ok.



xenon54 said:


> Thats a NATO Base and there are other soldiers along Americans such as Germans for exsample, are you guys ever gonna learn what NATO actually is?


Yes I said there's Americans on it, wikipedia calls it a US base I didn't write that.


----------



## Rustam

xenon54 said:


> Thats a NATO Base and there are other soldiers along Americans such as Germans for exsample, *are you guys ever gonna learn what NATO actually is?*


*
North American Terrorist Organization *


----------



## xenon54 out

f1000n said:


> Yes I said there's Americans on it, wikipedia calls it a US base I didn't write that.


It must be true then.



Rustam said:


> North American Terrorist Organization


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753309446986694657


----------



## f1000n

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @f1000n
> What will happen to those tribe leaders who were arrested in Fallujah?
> Did they support isis out of fear of being executed or was it because they hate shia?



Interrogation and most likely reconciliation like usual. Most of them turn to the stronger side. Americans in 2004, Iraqis after that, then IS now Iraqis again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrimsonFury

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-usa-iraq-idUSKCN0ZV0CZ


The U.S. military expects to seek additional troops in Iraq, even beyond the hundreds announced this week, as the campaign against the Islamic State advances, the head of the U.S. military's Central Command told Reuters.

"As we continue on the mission, I think there will be some additional troops that we will ask to bring in," U.S. Army General Joseph Votel said in an interview in Baghdad on Thursday, without disclosing a number.

Votel, who oversees U.S. forces in the Middle East, said the size of possible future increases were still being discussed within military circles. He did not offer details on the timing of any requests to President Barack Obama's administration.

His remarks came just three days after Obama's administration announced a 560 troop increase as part of an effort to facilitate an Iraqi offensive to retake Mosul, Iraq's second biggest city.

Most of those troops will work out of Qayara air base, which Iraqi forces recaptured from Islamic State militants last week.

They plan to use Qayara as a staging ground for an offensive to retake Mosul.

Votel suggested future requests would similarly be tailored to particular stages of the campaign.

"We try to tie our requests to specific objectives we're trying to achieve on the ground," he said.

The recapture of Mosul, Islamic State's de facto Iraqi capital, from which its leader declared a modern-day caliphate in 2014, would be a major boost for the plans by Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi and the United States to weaken the militant group.

Abadi has pledged to retake Mosul by the end of the year.

Some U.S. officials caution that retaking the city without a plan to restore security, basic services and governance would be a major mistake and question the ability of Iraq's Shi'ite-government in Baghdad to mend the sectarian divide fueling the conflict.

Votel broadly acknowledged concerns about the non-military aspects of the campaign but said he felt more upbeat after meetings on Wednesday with top Iraqi officials, including Abadi.

"While there is still a lot of work to do – a lot of work to do – I left more encouraged," he said, stressing the importance that U.S.-backed military operations "pay off on the political side."

With the latest troop increase, the United States has an official limit of just over 4,600 troops formally assigned to Iraq, although the actual figure is higher due to temporary assignments.

Obama has opposed recommitting the United States to another large-scale ground war in the Middle East and any deployment of forces to Iraq would likely need to be measured.

Republican leaders this week called on Obama to ask Congress for additional funds to pay for the deployment of more troops to Iraq, as Congress and the White House debate defense spending amid mandatory budget cuts.



NO WITHDRAWAL

As Islamic State militants have lost part of their self-proclaimed caliphate in Iraq and Syria, they increasingly have turned to suicide attacks.

These included a bombing in the Iraqi capital last week that left nearly 300 people dead, the most lethal bombing of its kind since the 2003 U.S.-led invasion.

Votel was speaking before a gunman killed 80 people and wounded scores when he drove a heavy truck at high speed into a crowd watching Bastille Day fireworks in the French Riviera city of Nice. No group has claimed responsibility.

Votel cautioned that even after Islamic State eventually loses Mosul and the Syrian city of al-Raqqa, Americans should not expect a rapid, wholesale withdrawal from the country. "What we don't want to do is declare victory and depart after that. I think we want to see this through," Votel said.

If Islamic State fighters shift to other locations, outside those cities, Votel said it was important to have U.S. military resources in place "to ensure we can achieve that lasting defeat."

"If there's capabilities we don't need, we will remove them. Likewise if there's capabilities we do need that we don't have, we'll ask for them," Votel said, describing an evolving campaign that won't end soon.



(Reporting by Phillip Stewart; Editing by Robert Birsel)


----------



## Alshawi1234

More good news. 

Iraqi forces swept up from Baiji to North of Qayara, an unexpected news which totally blindsided IS whom focused on defending only the actual towns of Shirqat and Qayara. The forces took over smaller towns and strategic roads then eventually swerved to meet up with the forces waiting from the other side of Tigris. This has completely cut off Qayara, shirqat, and Hawijah from mosul and laid siege to more then 100 towns and villages. 

Engineering units have set up a bridge linking the two sides. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753932818183491584
1000 fighters head to Ain Al Assad base to prepare for the liberation of Rawah and Ana. 

Few thousands troops are also moving from liberated Areas in Anbar, heading towards Qayara base.

As the frontlines decrease, the focus of the iraqi army aviation and air forces increases. Less frontlines means more resources to focus on a single area rather then being scattered. 

IS ability to move in convoys and launch large coordinated attacks is now impossible. Another IS convoy obliterated near Khaldiyah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

Meanwhile demonstrations in Baghdad against corruption continue

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-politics-idUSKCN0ZV0VY


----------



## GiannKall

http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/fallujah-in-ruins/

Interesting article here. Basically Iraqi forces with US help completely destroyed Fallujah and now only shia soldiers patrol the city. The same happened with Ramadi. Baghdad treats Iraqi cities like they are parts of a hostile country and prefers to completely level these cities. With 40% of the population being sunni, i doubt if Baghdad will ever be able to rule half of Iraq


----------



## ultron

GiannKall said:


> http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/fallujah-in-ruins/
> 
> Interesting article here. Basically Iraqi forces with US help completely destroyed Fallujah and now only shia soldiers patrol the city. The same happened with Ramadi. Baghdad treats Iraqi cities like they are parts of a hostile country and prefers to completely level these cities. With 40% of the population being sunni, i doubt if Baghdad will ever be able to rule half of Iraq




Iraqi is 80% Shia. Many Sunnis have been killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

ultron said:


> Iraqi is 80% Shia. Many Sunnis have been killed.



Good. I always loved ethnic cleansing. Still shias have about 30% of the population to murder to completely control Iraq. Unfortunately with Kurds having US protection that wont happen so Baghdad will never succeed in murdering all sunnis and "liberating" Iraq


----------



## flamer84

GiannKall said:


> Good. I always loved ethnic cleansing. Still shias have about 30% of the population to murder to completely control Iraq. Unfortunately with Kurds having US protection that wont happen so Baghdad will never succeed in murdering all sunnis and "liberating" Iraq




Have you pledged to Baghdadi allready ?

?


GiannKall said:


> http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/fallujah-in-ruins/
> 
> Interesting article here. Basically Iraqi forces with US help completely destroyed Fallujah and now only shia soldiers patrol the city. The same happened with Ramadi. Baghdad treats Iraqi cities like they are parts of a hostile country and prefers to completely level these cities. With 40% of the population being sunni, i doubt if Baghdad will ever be able to rule half of Iraq




They do that...well...because they re hostiles


----------



## GiannKall

I am very happy and proud as a westerner that after the west invaded and destroyed Iraq in cold blood and failed to restore order, now in order to protect their oil, they give backing for a genocide. But hey there is hope. SOME president in 2100 will open a memorial and say that US was wrong apologizing for their crimes. Its what the west knows well (doing genocides and apologizing 100 years later)


----------



## Serpentine

GiannKall said:


> http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/fallujah-in-ruins/
> 
> Interesting article here. Basically Iraqi forces with US help completely destroyed Fallujah and now only shia soldiers patrol the city. The same happened with Ramadi. Baghdad treats Iraqi cities like they are parts of a hostile country and prefers to completely level these cities. With 40% of the population being sunni, i doubt if Baghdad will ever be able to rule half of Iraq



When ISIS takes Athens one day, you try not to destroy the city and instead take it back by throwing flowers at them. (I assumed you are Greek, but I think you are not)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

Serpentine said:


> When ISIS takes Athens one day, you try not to destroy the city and instead take it back by throwing flowers at them. (I assumed you are Greek, but I think you are not)



Blah Blah Blah. ISIS this ISIS that. Labeling all sunnis as ISIS is a cool trick but has nothing to do with reality. Today there were huge demonstrations by supporters of Muqtada Al Sadr who accused the government of corruption and sectarianism. Is he crazy too? Fact is that baghdad has a sectarian government that cares only for shias and that is relying on corruption to govern. The only happy people inside Iraq that are not shias are Kurds because they are not governed by them and they have autonomy


----------



## e3nad3alek

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar


----------



## f1000n

*92 IS members killed during operations on friday in Anbar according to officials.* Of course our IS defending friends will call it fake just like the Fallujah op was fake.



> Iraqi army forces launched heavy attacks on strongholds of the Islamic State (ISIS) in Anbar province on Friday, killing more than 90 ISIS militants, officials said.
> 
> A statement by the Iraqi central command confirmed the death of 92 ISIS fighters in the Anbar raids.
> 
> “The Iraqi army troops, backed by an air cover from the Iraqi air force, bombed key strongholds for Daesh terrorists in Anbar province,” the statement said, using an Arabic acronym for ISIS.
> 
> “The terrorist group has suffered heavy losses in manpower and equipment in the army attacks on Friday,” it said.
> 
> Iraqi forces also launched an offensive on ISIS headquarters in the al-Qaem district near the Syrian border, killing scores of militants and destroying at least four ISIS vehicles there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

*France will provide aid in the form of artillery to the Iraqi army, arrival in August.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

*Iraq: Army to dig security trench around Fallujah*

The trench will have a single opening for residents to move in and out of the city, which is virtually empty since the offensive that defeated the ISIL fighters, Lt. Gen. Abdul-Wahab al-Saadi, deputy commander of the counterterrorism forces that led the successful campaign, told The Associated Press news agency.

It will be about 11 kilometers long and "will protect the city's residents, who have lived through many tragedies, as well as security forces deployed there", al-Saadi said in an interview with The Associated Press at his Baghdad headquarters.

Cutting off all roads but one will allow authorities to monitor the movements of residents more closely.

--

This decision came after meeting with JIEDDO general to counter IED's, Fallujah has prevously been used as the main IED production/supply HQ.


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756942370021711872

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## f1000n

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...6b0164-389e-11e6-af02-1df55f0c77ff_story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...6b0164-389e-11e6-af02-1df55f0c77ff_story.html


What do you think about the article?.


----------



## f1000n

Malik Alashter said:


> What do you think about the article?.



Just reaffirms what I knew and what other articles/papers/officers stated. Contrary to the popular public opinion about the Iraqi army, since the transformation from a COIN to conventional force they've grown as a highly experienced force.

As for ICTF/ISOF they have lead almost every assault on towns and strategic structures, recently they lead the OP that led to the capture of Fallujah within 4 weeks, faster than the Americans did whilst facing a tougher better equipped enemy and having to do so with less equipment. The opinion of the general public was that IS would 'slaughter' the Iraqi forces in this town.

Currently the ISF lacks the big numbers of heavy equipment to strengthen that conventional force. As recently said by US army commanders: The seizure of Qayyarah air base involved the largest Iraqi armored operation since Saddam Hussein’s forces invaded Kuwait in 1990. If they had the big numbers of heavy weaponry (tanks, artillery, jets) they'd outmatch neighboring countries given the experience.

It's true though that ISOF is doing what the regular ISF should be doing, large-scale offenses on towns. ISOF weren't supposed to work in large teams as they are doing today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758011680861327360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

The PMF/PMU will undergo changes to be transformed into a 2nd national armed force similar to army. This article describes it though the source is anti PMF/Iran/Iraq therefor some things are expected in the article.

--

*Baghdad – The controversial “popular mobilization” militias would soon become a military body that would be equal to Iraq’s official forces in terms of capacity and arming, following the footsteps of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), which was formed in a similar manner.*

An official document signed by Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar Al-Abadi revealed the planned process of converting the militias to a military party equal to counter-terrorism apparatus, including a number of units and fighters subject to direct approval by the prime minister.

The document was leaked by the “popular mobilization” group on Tuesday, in a step that would deepen disputes between the militant group and other Iraqi parties, according to Asharq al-Awsat sources.

The sources added that such militias could be used to execute “sectarian liquidations.”

Last February, Abadi issued a decision to convert the popular mobilization militias into a security apparatus that is supportive to the counter-terrorism apparatus in terms of training capacity, arming, and readiness under the same laws.

The decision stipulated that the new apparatus would have a leader, a deputy-leader and 20 brigades and supportive directorates.

In comments on Tuesday, the “popular mobilization” group’s spokesman, Ahmed Al-Asadi, said that government’s decision ordered that the new parallel force would be directly linked to the general command, in reference to the Iraqi prime minister.

Meanwhile, Iraqi sources close to the matter told Asharq al-Awsat newspaper that the announcement was aimed at pushing the prime minister, who is also the Armed Forces’ general commander, to implement the new decision as soon as possible.

The Iraqi source noted that many challenges would face this conversion, as the prime minister wants the militias to be equal to counter-terrorism apparatus. Those challenges include the required age group and the educational level of militants, the source added.

Another obstacle lies in the required number of troops. While the counter-terrorism apparatus should not exceed 25,000 members, the “popular mobilization” militias gather more than 170,000 militants. This will be a difficult task to resolve, according to the same source.



http://english.aawsat.com/2016/07/a...raqi-popular-mobilization-militias-equal-army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrimsonFury

f1000n said:


> The PMF/PMU will undergo changes to be transformed into a 2nd national armed force similar to army. This article describes it though the source is anti PMF/Iran/Iraq therefor some things are expected in the article.
> 
> --
> 
> *Baghdad – The controversial “popular mobilization” militias would soon become a military body that would be equal to Iraq’s official forces in terms of capacity and arming, following the footsteps of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), which was formed in a similar manner.*
> 
> An official document signed by Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar Al-Abadi revealed the planned process of converting the militias to a military party equal to counter-terrorism apparatus, including a number of units and fighters subject to direct approval by the prime minister.
> 
> The document was leaked by the “popular mobilization” group on Tuesday, in a step that would deepen disputes between the militant group and other Iraqi parties, according to Asharq al-Awsat sources.
> 
> The sources added that such militias could be used to execute “sectarian liquidations.”
> 
> Last February, Abadi issued a decision to convert the popular mobilization militias into a security apparatus that is supportive to the counter-terrorism apparatus in terms of training capacity, arming, and readiness under the same laws.
> 
> The decision stipulated that the new apparatus would have a leader, a deputy-leader and 20 brigades and supportive directorates.
> 
> In comments on Tuesday, the “popular mobilization” group’s spokesman, Ahmed Al-Asadi, said that government’s decision ordered that the new parallel force would be directly linked to the general command, in reference to the Iraqi prime minister.
> 
> Meanwhile, Iraqi sources close to the matter told Asharq al-Awsat newspaper that the announcement was aimed at pushing the prime minister, who is also the Armed Forces’ general commander, to implement the new decision as soon as possible.
> 
> The Iraqi source noted that many challenges would face this conversion, as the prime minister wants the militias to be equal to counter-terrorism apparatus. Those challenges include the required age group and the educational level of militants, the source added.
> 
> Another obstacle lies in the required number of troops. While the counter-terrorism apparatus should not exceed 25,000 members, the “popular mobilization” militias gather more than 170,000 militants. This will be a difficult task to resolve, according to the same source.
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.aawsat.com/2016/07/a...raqi-popular-mobilization-militias-equal-army


Question: would this apparatus be under the control of Baghdad or Sadr? or would Sadr be automatically be promoted to Commander?


----------



## Iraqiya

CrimsonFury said:


> Question: would this apparatus be under the control of Baghdad or Sadr? or would Sadr be automatically be promoted to Commander?



Sadr's group the Peace Brigades are not part of the PMU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

Iraqiya said:


> Sadr's group the Peace Brigades are not part of the PMU.


Ok thanks, I thought they made up a major component of the PMU...my mistake


----------



## f1000n

*Full text of Office Order 91*

Pursuant to the Provisions of Article (78) of the Constitution,
And based upon the requirements of public interests, and for the purpose of restructuring and reorganizing the Hashid al Shaabi organization and the forces belonging to it.

We have decided on the following: –

1. The Hashid al Shaabi will be an independent military formation and a part of the Iraqi armed forces, and linked to the general commander of the armed forces.

2. This formation will act in a manner comparable to the current (counterterrorism apparatus), in terms of organization and affiliation.

3. The formation will be comprised of a leadership, a General Staff , and fighting formations and brigades.

4. This formation and its members will be subject to military regulations [laws] that issue forth from all entities.

5. The assignment of the members, officials and commanders of this formation will be done according to military procedures, concerning its hierarchy, salaries, provisions, and its rights and duties general.

6. The connection of the members of the Hashid al Shaabi organization will be cut from all political, party and social frameworks, and political work will be prohibited in its ranks.

7. The military formation will be formed from the organization of the Hashid al Shaabi, from among its staff, brigades, and members who will adhere to what has been set forth in the description of this organization, and within three months.

8. The concerned parties/agencies will be tasked with carrying out its provisions.

Haidar al-Abadi
Prime Minister
Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces
February 22, 2016

Facsimile Copy to:
– The Defense Ministry – General Secretariat
– The Interior Ministry – Minister’s Office
– The National Security Council
– The Iraqi National Intelligence Apparatus
– The Counterterrorism Apparatus
– Hashid al Shaabi
– The Joint Operations Command
– [Last line is illegible]


----------



## Iraqiya

Latest map for khalidiya offensive against ISIS in Anbar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759378390931472385

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@f1000n 

Are there going to be any offensives on the 'Hawija' area anytime soon? Every time I check, it seems this area is left out, and operations are more concentred in Bajeei and north of it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iraqiya

Falcon29 said:


> @f1000n
> 
> Are there going to be any offensives on the 'Hawija' area anytime soon? Every time I check, it seems this area is left out, and operations are more concentred in Bajeei and north of it ....



Hawija is a weak area for ISIS. They can't launch attack from it and are always on defensive because it is just flat ground around it with mountains and berms around held by Iraqi forces. When the forces go up north to Mosul they will launch joint Hawija operation but at this stage it poses no real threat. ISIS always used forces from Mosul/North Axis because Hawija side is not strong enough to attack Iraqi forces and take causalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

The Qayara-shirqat- hawijah operations are being held back because of the lack of accommodation for fleeing civilians. The iraqi forces changed their tactics because of that. Currently the ops are focused on cutting of and laying seige to towns and villages in the region. the ops have been largely successful. 

The US wants to keep the operations advancing north towards mosul. The Iraqis want to deal with shirqat because of the horrible humanitarian situations. Fleeing civilians are being targeted by IS, some of them dying in the desert, while civilians inside are running low on food. 

Qayara and hawijah are less important because most of the remaining population are IS supported. Shirqat on the other hand has a loyal population which fought against and gave hundreds of martyrs against IS. There are many PMF and army fighters who want to reunite with their families in shirqat.

Currently the fronts are calm with the exception of the ops going on in the khaldiyah peninsula between Fallujah and Ramadi. Securing this area will ensure stability and stop IS from launching attacks against Ramadi, Falujah and nearby areas.

So far 70% of the area has been cleared. Operation is going into its third day.

-------

:/ well that was quick. Jazirat alkhaldiyah has been declared fully liberated about one hour ago. Operation lasted less then 3 days. 

Probably needs another week to finish removing IED's and complete house to house search. 

But this means a few thousand fighters will be available to relocated elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iraqiya

Khalidiya offensive finished, whole area liberated in 2 days


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759866411980197888

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

According to the wiki map.

H1 & H2 airbases are out of service though.


----------



## f1000n

Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood threatened to kill Iraq's minister of defense Khaled al Obeidi after earlier this week in parliament the defense minister exposed parliament speaker Salim Al Jubouri of corruption, extortion and blackmail against him and the defense sector.

Both the defense minister and parliament speaker are Sunnis, Jabouri is part of the Islamic party (Iraq's Muslim Brotherhood), basically we have an ISIS speaker of parliament who has worked hard to undermine the military as Obeidi has shown. It's time they ban this party just as dozens of Arab states have done, no one will complain but MB/Erdogan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760934455741706240








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761119987100553217

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

It's fake:

http://almesryoon.com/السياسية/910411-إخوان-مصر-تنفي-تهديد-وزير-الدفاع-العراقي


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> It's fake:
> 
> http://almesryoon.com/السياسية/910411-إخوان-مصر-تنفي-تهديد-وزير-الدفاع-العراقي



Though it wouldn't surprise anyone. The MB took this stance on the Fallujah OP supporting IS against the ISF. 

https://defence.pk/threads/muslim-b...of-fallujah-a-genocide-against-sunnis.432844/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> Though it wouldn't surprise anyone. The MB took this stance on the Fallujah OP supporting IS against the ISF.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/muslim-b...of-fallujah-a-genocide-against-sunnis.432844/



No, it would. MB comes off as most sensible movement in the region, better than the other two Saudi led and Iran led camps. I still believe they suffer same curse others suffer in region, which is having only attention to their interests and plights. All of them are not favorable to me, so the demonization campaign led by Saudi Arabia and allies plus others in region of the MB does nothing for me, as they are magnitudes times worse from my perspective. Of course that doesn't matter to general people, because they don't actually care as much as I do, or care about values of equality and justice. So my views will conflict with almost everyone and anyone I run into, and I don't care. I'll continuing saying what needs to be said.


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> No, it would. MB comes off as most sensible movement in the region, better than the other two Saudi led and Iran led camps. I still believe they suffer same curse others suffer in region, which is having only attention to their interests and plights. All of them are not favorable to me, so the demonization campaign led by Saudi Arabia and allies plus others in region of the MB does nothing for me, as they are magnitudes times worse from my perspective. Of course that doesn't matter to general people, because they don't actually care as much as I do, or care about values of equality and justice. So my views will conflict with almost everyone and anyone I run into, and I don't care. I'll continuing saying what needs to be said.



I take this opinion about the MB by looking at the foreign policy of Qatar and Turkey the 2 MB led states.

Turkey has facilitated the growth of IS by allowing thousands of foreigners to enter Syria and by continuously providing arms to terrorists. Qatar's AJ Arabic is IS's media agency openly celebrating their attacks, they've also provided financial support.

It's fine if this model works for others but for us they're enemies that have in the past supported IS, some parts of the MB still do.


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> I take this opinion about the MB by looking at the foreign policy of Qatar and Turkey the 2 MB led states.
> 
> Turkey has facilitated the growth of IS by allowing thousands of foreigners to enter Syria and by continuously providing arms to terrorists. Qatar's AJ Arabic is IS's media agency openly celebrating their attacks, they've also provided financial support.
> 
> It's fine if this model works for others but for us they're enemies that have in the past supported IS, some parts of the MB still do.



You can have whatever opinion you want, point is MB in different nations are different. In Palestine for example, there really is no shared ideology or regional agenda among Hamas. It purely serves agenda of just one peoples. In Syria MB is something else, that was historically in clash with the Assad dynasties, Egypt it is part of society, but now has become less important, and I don't know everything about Egypt anyway. Turkey I think would have left Syria open with or without Erdogan, it was also Western policy to allow flow of fighters. Qatar, I don't like the media role it plays in Iraq and Syria, but I attribute to their Gulf Arab background. So I have same concerns you have in some cases, but I recognize them as different entities and my main concern now isn't MB, for most part they are peaceful, and in Libya for example are fighting ISIS. ISIS is my bigger concern, in Egypt's Sinai they seem to be more active than previously thought, and before they pose a threat to Cairo, they pose a bigger threat to Gaza. 

I read their sympathizers statements and so on lately, and they are hateful psychopaths who have very odd linear way of thinking. Everyone to them is an infidel, they harshly demonize minorities, and they also claim MB and other Islamists are apostates because of minor corruption or not wanting to implement Sharia Law punishments by means of force. They are less harsh on Al Qaeda, and I never see them planning or urging for warfare in Gulf nations. It's always other countries and entities they're threatening. I do not understand their agenda, and I'm bothered by their insistence to assert that no matter what, everyone else is corrupt or unfaithful besides them, and use that rambling as excuse to kill people. I'm not worried about them, the people who fight for them are lost causes. I'm worried about Gulf Arab and Saudi clerics plus state media demonizing MB, by claiming they are not the real Islam, and the 'Muwahadeen'(same terms ISIS and AQ use) , or the original Salafs etc are the real ones. And they're rewarding these groups by associating that kind of Islam as the true one(even though they don't practice it), as a means to combat the more moderate religious approach of the MB. And that's why I'm not interested in demonizing the MB. 

Because trust me, these types are using it, and some of these ISIS sympathizers keep urging conquests of Gaza, Egypt, Libyan MB 'apostates', Shia's, etc....And for some odd reason, to them, Muslims who are practicing but don''t implement Sharia Law physical punishments are worse than the governments in Gulf Arab nations that don't care for Islam, have hordes of wealth, host their enemies, etc.... So they will urge demonization of MB before Gulf Arab governments. And to me, some of them come as defensive of these states and royal family's, and that hypocrisy is dangerous, as they are urging war against other's in name of religion, when really it seems to be in interest of these monarchies, to tackle their main Sunni enemies(MB), but also Shia across the region.


----------



## f1000n

*The Iraqi army killed 38 Daesh militants in an air operation early Friday, the country’s Joint Operations Command said in a statement.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761586859050926081


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> No, it would. MB comes off as most sensible movement in the region, better than the other two Saudi led and Iran led camps. I still believe they suffer same curse others suffer in region, which is having only attention to their interests and plights. All of them are not favorable to me, so the demonization campaign led by Saudi Arabia and allies plus others in region of the MB does nothing for me, as they are magnitudes times worse from my perspective. Of course that doesn't matter to general people, because they don't actually care as much as I do, or care about values of equality and justice. So my views will conflict with almost everyone and anyone I run into, and I don't care. I'll continuing saying what needs to be said.



MB is better than most other non-state islamists, but they still have a long way to go. They finally came to power in Egypt and they completely dropped the ball. Of course, its not a surprise, since wanting to be in politics and actually being in politics is completely different. They didn't have much time to really understand the world of politics.

I think the most successful non-state islamist group is Hezbollah, but that is probably because they have had the same ally for more than three decades. The others have a disadvantage of having only temporary partners in countries like Qatar, Turkey, or Saudi, who come and go, which can be devastating for a party. Hamas has the same disadvantage.

If MB worked in Egypt, then MB Egypt could have been a strong supporter of all the MB groups in the region. However, their biggest mistake was that they tried to act too fast and became too confident. The new age Syrian/Libyan/Iraqi jihadists were a huge trap for all the moderate, realistic islamist parties. Hamas supported them, and lost the backing of their major ally and promises from Qatar, etc did not materialize, and they soon learned that the so-called new islamists did not really much care about Palestine nor imperialism. The same thing happened to MB. It was an extremely well placed trap by the defenders of the status quo.

But this is all off-topic. I'm not religious at all, but the middle east needs pragmatic religious parties and states. Secularism nor exact replica of western democracy does not work in the long term in a region that has a huge religious mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

New from this week.

Clearance operations continue in khaldiya island with some casualties from both sides. With the area being surrounded and no safe passage means the remaining daish fighters will fight untill killed or captured. House to house ops continue. Iraqi forces have also captured the last remaining village between Ramadi and Fallujah. This secures Fallujah and ramadi from any possible attacks.

In the west, Iraqi forces have recaptured the Walid border crossing with Syria for the first time in over 1.5 years. With IS positions falling one after another. Iraqi forces are massing east and south of alqaem to launch and two front operation sweeping North along the syrian border and west towards the syrian town Albu Kamal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> New from this week.
> 
> Clearance operations continue in khaldiya island with some casualties from both sides. With the area being surrounded and no safe passage means the remaining daish fighters will fight untill killed or captured. House to house ops continue. Iraqi forces have also captured the last remaining village between Ramadi and Fallujah. This secures Fallujah and ramadi from any possible attacks.
> 
> In the west, Iraqi forces have recaptured the Walid border crossing with Syria for the first time in over 1.5 years. With IS positions falling one after another. Iraqi forces are massing east and south of alqaem to launch and two front operation sweeping North along the syrian border and west towards the syrian town Albu Kamal.



Iraqi forces seem to fare off better than some SAA forces in Syria, can you explain the reasons? The Fallujah offensive was very impressive and well drawn out, among other offensives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

4 IQAF F-16's arrived today

It would be nice if they sold us AIM-120 and AIM-9X though our US friendly neighbors lobby against that.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Falcon29 said:


> Iraqi forces seem to fare off better than some SAA forces in Syria, can you explain the reasons? The Fallujah offensive was very impressive and well drawn out, among other offensives.




-Iraq has much more manpower for the war, meaning there are enough men to cover all fronts and hold ground as well. 
-iraq has one enemy, IS, rather then tens of "rebel" groups. IS has lost most of its financial and media support over the past year due to pressure against it's supporters.
-vast majority of Iraq's population support the army.
- most of IS pockets have been dealt with, meaning most of the air/ artillery pieces are focused on a few fronts rather then tens of fronts. 

IS in Iraq are morally defeated. They are fighting while they know they will be defeated. On the other hand, iraqis are fighting and they know that victory is inevitable. 

Besides thousands of iraqi fighters took part in a number of battles. They have discovered all IS tactics and learned how to counter them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Iraqi officials say separate attacks outside Baghdad have killed at least 10 people.

Police say the deadliest attack Wednesday took place in the town of Latifiyah, where a suicide bomber struck an army checkpoint, killing four civilians and three soldiers. They added that 11 others were wounded.

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/08/10/world/middleeast/ap-ml-iraq.html


--


US gifted a King Air 350 ISR plane


----------



## Alshawi1234

Latest updates. 

In Anbar two breaches have been recorded. A suicide bomber near the Jordanian border has killed 7 soldiers and civiians. 

IS supporting population has assisted IS pockets in Albu itha area North of Ramadi. An attack on an iraqi forces outpost led to the death or nearly a dozen troops last week. A dangerous shift which may lead to depopulating the area by nearby anti-IS tribes. 

In khaldiyah island regiona few hundred fighters are besieged in two remaining areas after the rest of the island was liberated. This is the last IS pocket in Eastern Anbar. All the remaining surviving IS fighters who managed to flee the latest ops have taken refugee in the area. 

A full seige have been Imposed against IS in Khaldiyah. However the op seems to have slowed down after liberating 90% of the area. Possibly a long term seige is planned to kill the morale of and also minimize iraqi casualties. 


In sallahiddin a large scale op to clear and create a safe zone around the Qayara air base has started. The op led to the capture of all towns, oilfields and important infrastructure around The city of Qayara. Iraqi forces are currently on the outskirts of Qayara. 

Op will continue once the nearby towns are cleared of IED's and civilians return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Locals telling the ISF whom amongst them are IS. Qayyarah city.





Attack towards Qayyarah





Bell 407 engaging IS and being engaged by IS with MANPAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

f1000n said:


> Locals telling the ISF whom amongst them are IS. Qayyarah city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack towards Qayyarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell 407 engaging IS and being engaged by IS with MANPAD



What happened to mandpad missile? I didn't understand what did stop it but good it was stopped !


----------



## Metanoia

warfareknow said:


> What happened to mandpad missile? I didn't understand what did stop it but good it was stopped !



The missile was stopped/duped by a flare. I reckon it had a heat-seeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

*Qayyarah*, a city in Nineveh province has been liberated by the ISF after they launched an assault from multiple directions earlier today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

f1000n said:


> *Qayyarah*, a city in Nineveh province has been liberated by the ISF after they launched an assault from multiple directions earlier today.


One thing i have always wondered is, and forgive my ignorance; how was it possible for Iraqi forces to flee from Mosul and Ramadi when isis arrived/emerged? Has this completely been investigated by now? What was the testimony or reason(s) of the responsible person for issuing the command to retreat/flee?


----------



## f1000n

usernameless said:


> One thing i have always wondered is, and forgive my ignorance; how was it possible for Iraqi forces to flee from Mosul and Ramadi when isis arrived/emerged? Has this completely been investigated by now? What was the testimony or reason(s) of the responsible person for issuing the command to retreat/flee?



They recently investigated the June 2014 collapse though I haven't read on it much or saw the video with the defense minister explaining though I know a couple of points. 

Treason by the top generals and other commanders, the former Nineveh governor has always been working against the state and army. The parliament was squeezing and corrupting the armed forces (this info is comes from both the former and current defense ministers), corruption and sabotage against new arms deals. Grip over many area's was already weak before June 2014. Mosul for example had a lot of hidden ISIS presence inside the city, evidence exists of large scale extortion against the residents before June 2014 as to give an example. Aside from that, many Sunnis welcomed IS.

I believe @Alshawi1234 can tell you better about that part.


*As for Ramadi:*

Before the fall of Ramadi in early 2015, US officials along with certain Iraqi officials decided that Shi'ite groups (PMF) should retreat from Ramadi for US to provide air support. The PMF followed gov orders and pulled out from Ramadi, eventually defensive lines fell and IS managed to push through. US air support was nowhere, the US watched IS enter the city.

Chief of Staff Gen. Martin Dempsey before the fall of Ramadi

Transcript of the vid below: 

*"The city itself it's not symbolic in any way, it has not been declared part of the caliphate or central to the future of Iraq.... I would much rather that Ramadi would not fall, but it won't be the end of the campaign would it fall, we've got to get it back."*

0:35





This was the major IS convoy entering Ramadi, was the US really incapable of destroying that? They knew what was going on, they let it happen on purpose.






Aside from that the local police fled the city once the situation became dangerous whilst ISOF and army units remained, the same police units returned a week later when the situation calmed.. only to repeat the same thing later. Though in this case i'm not sure if I should blame the local police, in the end they are merely local police. Not federal police which fought in Fallujah but poorly armed regular police units. As a result of this the PMF takes part in all battles, US doesn't object that anymore given their failure to keep to their promise before in Ramadi.

*About 5,000 local police officers, nearly the entire force, had left their positions as fear engulfed the capital of Anbar province last week, according to Staff Maj. Gen. Mohammed Khalaf Saeed, acting head of Anbar Operations Command. At the height of the panic, just 1,000 security forces, including army and counterterrorism troops, were left to protect multiple front lines, he said.
*
*Source:*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...8e7b44-e8f0-11e4-8581-633c536add4b_story.html

This is also a reason why the PMF is now an official force in the ISF, a second military unit aside from the army. This provides a counter-measure in possible coups/treason etc. If command in a unit even if on army scale such as in June 2014 decides to betray for example, the other force under it's own command remains unaffected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

f1000n said:


> They recently investigated the June 2014 collapse though I haven't read on it much or saw the video with the defense minister explaining though I know a couple of points.
> 
> Treason by the top generals and other commanders, the former Nineveh governor has always been working against the state and army. The parliament was squeezing and corrupting the armed forces (this info is comes from both the former and current defense ministers), corruption and sabotage against new arms deals. Grip over many area's was already weak before June 2014. Mosul for example had a lot of hidden ISIS presence inside the city, evidence exists of large scale extortion against the residents before June 2014 as to give an example. Aside from that, many Sunnis welcomed IS.
> 
> I believe @Alshawi1234 can tell you better about that part.
> 
> 
> *As for Ramadi:*
> 
> Before the fall of Ramadi in early 2015, US officials along with certain Iraqi officials decided that Shi'ite groups (PMF) should retreat from Ramadi for US to provide air support. The PMF followed gov orders and pulled out from Ramadi, eventually defensive lines fell and IS managed to push through. US air support was nowhere, the US watched IS enter the city.
> 
> Chief of Staff Gen. Martin Dempsey before the fall of Ramadi
> 
> Transcript of the vid below:
> 
> *"The city itself it's not symbolic in any way, it has not been declared part of the caliphate or central to the future of Iraq.... I would much rather that Ramadi would not fall, but it won't be the end of the campaign would it fall, we've got to get it back."*
> 
> 0:35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the major IS convoy entering Ramadi, was the US really incapable of destroying that? They knew what was going on, they let it happen on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that the local police fled the city once the situation became dangerous whilst ISOF and army units remained, the same police units returned a week later when the situation calmed.. only to repeat the same thing later. Though in this case i'm not sure if I should blame the local police, in the end they are merely local police. Not federal police which fought in Fallujah but poorly armed regular police units. As a result of this the PMF takes part in all battles, US doesn't object that anymore given their failure to keep to their promise before in Ramadi.
> 
> *About 5,000 local police officers, nearly the entire force, had left their positions as fear engulfed the capital of Anbar province last week, according to Staff Maj. Gen. Mohammed Khalaf Saeed, acting head of Anbar Operations Command. At the height of the panic, just 1,000 security forces, including army and counterterrorism troops, were left to protect multiple front lines, he said.
> *
> *Source:*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...8e7b44-e8f0-11e4-8581-633c536add4b_story.html
> 
> This is also a reason why the PMF is now an official force in the ISF, a second military unit aside from the army. This provides a counter-measure in possible coups/treason etc. If command in a unit even if on army scale such as in June 2014 decides to betray for example, the other force under it's own command remains unaffected.


Thanks for your effort and time, it was insightful. I sincerely hope that Iraq will recover fast, especially since Iraq never deserved this suffering as a result of the US' BS excuse to force its way into Iraq on illegal grounds. 

Internal stability is very important, i hope your state will root out any unsupportive governer or public servant that is supposed to be serving the nation and even gets his/her salary paid by all the people. And that many sunnis welcomed (still welcome?) isis is also very worrisome and not understandable for me if they supported willingly.

How is the current trend though? Is there more unity (between sunni and shia) in the country against isis? or is it becoming even worse than before 2014? 

Even after reading this the move of US makes no sense. Couldn't the US provide air support while the PMF was defending the city? After all, isis was coming from outside the city, so why couldn't the US provide support while PMF was waiting in the city? 

It just feels as if the US is directly/indirectly responsible for isis' growth in Iraq. How can the US with its intelligence, technology, experience and overall strong military allow such major screw ups. i also wonder how can isis travel from place to place in big columns of toyotas. Can't the US detect them and blow them up? 

I also wonder how does isis get shiny new Toyotas? How do they get food supply (farming? trade?)? Ammunition? Can't the US cut their logistics since the last 2 years? It feels as if US just pretends to be fighting isis, but in reality it just does little and nothing major at all (correct me if i'm wrong). 

I don't know how i would feel about those local cops. Rationally i wouldn't blame the local police either. Maybe they are lightly armed, young and/or unexperienced. Emotionally it is disappointing to hear that they leave their posts instead of doing their work honorably and stand shoulder to shoulder with the rest, especially in times like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

usernameless said:


> Thanks for your effort and time, it was insightful. I sincerely hope that Iraq will recover fast, especially since Iraq never deserved this suffering as a result of the US' BS excuse to force its way into Iraq on illegal grounds.
> 
> Internal stability is very important, i hope your state will root out any unsupportive governer or public servant that is supposed to be serving the nation and even gets his/her salary paid by all the people. And that many sunnis welcomed (still welcome?) isis is also very worrisome and not understandable for me if they supported willingly.
> 
> How is the current trend though? Is there more unity (between sunni and shia) in the country against isis? or is it becoming even worse than before 2014?



IS has united the people more and in my opinion divided the politicians more as well. The same Sunnis that welcomed IS have tasted life under their rule, as a result the people of Anbar have called for and worked with the PMF, some (Shi'ite militia factions). Complaints exist but there's a propaganda war going on as well which makes it hard to filter BS from real information. The arrival of IS created 'opportunities' for politicians with personal agendas, there has been a lot of lobbying in US congress and other institutions in attempts to push through these agendas, mainly in 2014 and 2015.. It is too late for that now given that the last major stronghold is Mosul of which it's operation is in the stage of preparation.

The people are more united than before. The problem lies with the decision-makers, the executive, judiciary and legislative branches are corrupt to the core. Aside from corruption there are for



> Even after reading this the move of US makes no sense. Couldn't the US provide air support while the PMF was defending the city? After all, isis was coming from outside the city, so why couldn't the US provide support while PMF was waiting in the city?
> 
> It just feels as if the US is directly/indirectly responsible for isis' growth in Iraq. How can the US with its intelligence, technology, experience and overall strong military allow such major screw ups. i also wonder how can isis travel from place to place in big columns of toyotas. Can't the US detect them and blow them up?
> 
> I also wonder how does isis get shiny new Toyotas? How do they get food supply (farming? trade?)? Ammunition? Can't the US cut their logistics since the last 2 years? It feels as if US just pretends to be fighting isis, but in reality it just does little and nothing major at all (correct me if i'm wrong).
> 
> I don't know how i would feel about those local cops. Rationally i wouldn't blame the local police either. Maybe they are lightly armed, young and/or unexperienced. Emotionally it is disappointing to hear that they leave their posts instead of doing their work honorably and stand shoulder to shoulder with the rest, especially in times like this.



Ramadi was contested for over a year, IS was in control of certain outskirts and eventually certain neighborhoods (until their full hold over the city). Sleeper cells were present in certain neighborhoods. The front lines between IS and ISF weren't distant. Though it was a stale mate situation, until the US insisted on withdrawing the PMF. That allowed for the fall of the city, they did withdraw but for some unknown reason the US did not use it's air force to step in and keep it's promise of increased air support, in fact they did nothing. Their chief of staff Dempsey even called Ramadi insignificant before its fall.

Before the fall of Ramadi, from the link below.

*The defeat was a political disaster for the United States, which had provided air cover. Iraqi officials said the Americans had insisted on leaving the defence of Ramadi to local Sunni tribes, the army and the US-led coalition, rather than sending in the Hashed al-Sha’abi, which mainly comprises Shia militias allied to Iran.*

*In his interview, Mr Ameri made no bones about the implications of Ramadi’s fall.*

*“The Americans told Anbar not to let the Hashed in, and that they would guarantee Ramadi wouldn’t fall to Isil,” he said, asking why he should waste the lives of his men on a swift attempt to retake it for political reasons.*

*Source:*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...Isil-Iraqs-strongman-militia-leader-says.html

US hasn't been in a hurry, they haven't used all their powers either. According to an ISOF force on the ground it's only till Russia stepped in Syria that they became more serious in supporting the ISF with air power. The Kurds received most of the air support from the beginning on, as CJTF-OIR aerial bombardment reports confirm. If they were serious as they were in the 1991 Gulf war IS wouldn't last that long.

2:30





About the Toyota's I don't know for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

@f1000n i believe I wrote a detailed story about the events which led to IS takeover long ago. To lazy to dig through or type another one :/.


Some very great achievements this week. 

Khaldiyah peninsulah is finally liberated. The reason why the op there took longer is because all Surviving IS members from fallujah, Ramadi and eastern Anbar are trapped there. An estimated 1500 fighters in total.

The last area remaining is cleared or at least close to being cleared. IS was surrounded in around 300 homes. literally hundreds of IS bodies have been found either in the open or in some cases buried inside the houses/ yards.

Many foreign fighters are trapped and killed as well.











--------
--------

Southern Nineveh. 

ICTF Spearheaded the operation to storm Qayara. The city was liberated after 3 days of fighting.

IS burned a few oils wells to divert the aviation and air force. However, it did little to stop the iraqi army offensive.

IS in northern Sallahiddin and Hawijah in Kirkuk are now totally besieged. They are living in a nightmare and expecting iraqi forces to advance towards them any minute. 

Shirqat is expected to be the next target.


Videos from Qayara. IS lost about 40 fighters inside the town in direct gunfights, that's other then the few vihicles which were taken out by the Air Force as the fled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Hundreds of IS fighters have been killed in the Khalidiya Island operation, it was the safe zone for IS escapees from Fallujah and Karma until its recent liberation.


----------



## f1000n

Not ISOF/Golden division related, they're another force outside the army.

--

*US Soldiers in Iraq Seek to Turn Volunteers into Iraqi Rangers*

Soldiers from the 101st Airborne Division are running a Ranger-style training program for Iraqi forces at Camp Taji near Baghdad to develop advanced warfighting skills among selected Iraqi army officers and enlisted personnel.

The Ranger training program, led by Company A, 1st Battalion, 502nd Infantry Regiment, Task Force Strike, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), since May, is based on the U.S. Army's Ranger training program established in 1951 at Fort Benning, Georgia, according to an Army press release.

"This program is important because it lays the foundation for an elite Iraqi unit," said Capt. Peter Jacob, commander of Company A. "Students start at day one as an individual and come away at the end of this course as part of a team."

U.S. Army Ranger School is a 62-day course that's described as the service's premier infantry leadership course, an ordeal that pushes students to their physical and mental limits.

During the grueling course, U.S. Ranger candidates are exposed to everything from fitness and swim tests, to land navigation exercises and a 12-mile foot march, to obstacle courses and parachute jumps, to mountaineering tests and mock patrols -- all on limited food and sleep.

Though based on the U.S. Army's Ranger training program, Company A trainers incorporate aspects from other advanced programs as well, according to the release.

"The program itself starts with a 21-day selection process similar to Special Forces selection," said Jacob, himself a graduate of the U.S Army Ranger school. "It's a [24-hour-a-day] operation where our cadre go out and validate each student, no matter what the rank."

This process helps narrow down the number of trainees as they start their multi-layered journey.

"You can already see the discipline of the soldiers," said 2nd Lt. Gregg Bernthal, a platoon leader in Company A. "The selection process weeds out those who do not have the intestinal fortitude to stay and fight. The separation from normal, basic soldiers is the rigorous selection process they go through to become Iraqi Rangers."

The exhaustive selection process is just the beginning. Candidates proceed to the next of many levels designed to challenge them.

"There are exercises done to test memory and intellect and the physical aspect along the lines of [U.S Army] Ranger school where they will conduct various team-building exercises," Bernthal said.

"The students also must be physically fit and be able to understand infantry tactics. Even if they make it through all of the physical and intellectual challenges, they still have to participate in a selection board at the end of the process. The board reviews performance throughout the class, and a panel of U.S. and Iraqi officials determine the eligibility of the candidate."

After selection is complete, students move into advanced individual training, where they refine their skills in classes led by their trainers. To pass exercises such as the rifle qualification range, they must meet U.S. Army standards, according to the release.

"[Advanced individual training] is a program that begins the training from basic rifle marksmanship all the way to a culminating event," Jacob said. "The culminating event includes live-fire exercises as teams, squads, and platoons."

With advanced individual training under their belts, Ranger students are split into specialty training, which includes advanced marksmanship, sniper training, medical training and heavy weapons training, Jacob said.

During one training exercise, students took the lead and taught a room-clearing class to one another, while American trainers watched. They practiced on glass houses and then moved to room clearing in an actual building the next day.

As Company A produces more Iraqi Rangers, the importance of the mission to build partner capacity is apparent -- especially as Iraqi Security Forces continue their push to retake territory from Da'esh, said Bernthal, using another name for the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria.

"[Iraqi Rangers are] go-getters, and I think that in itself is a success story," Bernthal said. "Having well-trained leaders is going to be extremely important in the fight.

"Because Da'esh has been dug in for so long now, the Iraqis are going to have to think on their toes. There's going to be a lot of different situations that they find themselves in. Good training is always something that the Iraqi soldiers in this course will be able to fall back on."

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...ek-to-turn-volunteers-into-iraqi-rangers.html


----------



## f1000n

One of several former IS weapons factories in Fallujah






With a Dubai license plate, i've no idea how that ended up there. Saudi license plates are found almost weekly. A SANG uniform was found on a IS member as well months ago, the Saudi-Iraq border must not be as secured as people are being told.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

*45 Killed in Iraq; More U.S. Troops Arrive*

More than 400 additional *U.S. servicemembers* were deployed to Iraq in the last week, bringing the number of U.S. troops officially stationed in Iraq to *4,460 *in total. Their orders were not made public, but it is assumed they will be working with local forces on their plans to invade Mosul. Lieutenant General *Stephen Townsend*, commander of the US-led coalition, described the upcoming offensive as a “siege.” Gen. *Maan Al Saedi*, a commander in Iraq’s counter-terrorism forces, the offensive could begin as early as October.

Hussein Yazdanpana, the commander of the *Kurdistan Freedom Party *(P.A.K.), revealed that the Iranian Kurdish militia received military training from U.S. and European instructors. They were able to obtain the training, because they operate under the authority of the Iraqi Kurdish forces. However, the faction also stages attacks in *Iran*, and it is unclear how the Iranian government will react to the news. Maj. Josh T. Jacques, a spokesman for U.S. Central Command said he was unaware of the P.A.K. receiving the training.

A spokesman for the Shi’ite militias fighting in *Khalidiya Island* said they were still conducting cleansing operations of denied rumors of their retreat.

At least *45 were killed and 16 were wounded*:

Militants executed 12 people in *Tal Afar*.

In *Baghdad*, a bomb at a market in _Sabaa al-Bour_ left one dead and eight wounded. Two people were killed and five were wounded in a bombing in _Furat_.

At the *Khazar* frontline, mortars killed two Peshmerga and wounded three more.

Eleven militants were killed in *Baker*.

Peshmerga forces killed 10 militants in *Sinjar*.

Seven militants were killed in strikes near *Haditha* and *Hit*.

http://original.antiwar.com/updates/2016/09/08/45-killed-iraq-u-s-troops-arrive/


----------



## f1000n

US Official


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774279504168648704


----------



## TWB Media

*It is a known fact that Al-Qaeda and Taliban are the creations of the CIA. They were created at a time when America needed them to fight as their proxies in Afghanistan against the Russian bear.*


----------



## 50cent

Just off topic Iraq is only middle East county tries where there is no.monopoly of Pepsi coke they have their own crystal cola

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*Coalition planes destroy IS chemical factory near Mosul*



September 13, 2016





The US-led strike on a chemical weapons production center was conducted by fighter jets, ground-attack aircraft and even a B-52 heavy bomber (AFP Photo/Sgt. Paige Behringer)
Washington (AFP) - US-led coalition warplanes destroyed a factory in Iraq used by the Islamic State group to make chemical weapons, the Pentagon said Tuesday.

The production center -- a converted pharmaceutical plant complex -- likely made chlorine or mustard gas, said Lieutenant General Jeffrey Harrigian, who heads US Air Forces Central Command.

"This represents just another example of Daesh's blatant disregard for international law and norms," he told Pentagon reporters in a video call, using an Arabic acronym for IS.

The strike occurred Monday near Mosul and was conducted by fighter jets, ground-attack aircraft and even a B-52 heavy bomber, the Pentagon said.

The Pentagon provided video of the strike, showing a series of large, flat-roofed buildings disintegrating under multiple explosions.

Observers have repeatedly alleged IS has used chemical weapons, and the Pentagon has confirmed the jihadists have deployed chlorine and sulfur mustard devices.

Iraqi security forces, backed by coalition air power, are in the final weeks of "shaping" operations ahead of an assault to recapture Mosul, which IS seized in 2014 and which remains the jihadists' last main stronghold in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Residents have started returning to Fallujah. Is that the "Shi'a" PMF allowing local Fallujans to re-enter that city? Why does no one in western media write that? They overlooked it in Tikrit as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777112706541293572

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Finally some long awaited news. Massive ops have started to liberate Hit and Ramadi peninsula in Anbar and shirqat/ northern Sallahiddin. 

The gates of hell have been open against daesh. 

Air forces, artillery and mortars are raining on IS positions while ground forces prepare to move in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Alshawi1234 said:


> @f1000n i believe I wrote a detailed story about the events which led to IS takeover long ago. To lazy to dig through or type another one :/.
> 
> 
> Some very great achievements this week.
> 
> Khaldiyah peninsulah is finally liberated. The reason why the op there took longer is because all Surviving IS members from fallujah, Ramadi and eastern Anbar are trapped there. An estimated 1500 fighters in total.
> 
> The last area remaining is cleared or at least close to being cleared. IS was surrounded in around 300 homes. literally hundreds of IS bodies have been found either in the open or in some cases buried inside the houses/ yards.
> 
> Many foreign fighters are trapped and killed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------
> --------
> 
> Southern Nineveh.
> 
> ICTF Spearheaded the operation to storm Qayara. The city was liberated after 3 days of fighting.
> 
> IS burned a few oils wells to divert the aviation and air force. However, it did little to stop the iraqi army offensive.
> 
> IS in northern Sallahiddin and Hawijah in Kirkuk are now totally besieged. They are living in a nightmare and expecting iraqi forces to advance towards them any minute.
> 
> Shirqat is expected to be the next target.
> 
> 
> Videos from Qayara. IS lost about 40 fighters inside the town in direct gunfights, that's other then the few vihicles which were taken out by the Air Force as the fled.




it really saddens me to see the very birthplace of civilizations, the home of writing and empires turn into this...

Hopefully you guys will be able to recall your former glory and restore peace to the region, you guys sure do need it after decades of fighting.


----------



## f1000n

EgyptianAmerican said:


> it really saddens me to see the very birthplace of civilizations, the home of writing and empires turn into this...
> 
> Hopefully you guys will be able to recall your former glory and restore peace to the region, you guys sure do need it after decades of fighting.



Sunni Islam has become the problem given that the Gulf/Saudi are very rich nowadays and export their ideology of Sunnism. Saying that isn't sectarian it's the truth


----------



## Attila the Hun

f1000n said:


> Sunni Islam has become the problem given that the Gulf/Saudi are very rich nowadays and export their ideology of Sunnism. Saying that isn't sectarian it's the truth


Shia Islam is the problem..but, i bet that is sectarian.


----------



## GiannKall

EgyptianAmerican said:


> it really saddens me to see the very birthplace of civilizations, the home of writing and empires turn into this...
> 
> Hopefully you guys will be able to recall your former glory and restore peace to the region, you guys sure do need it after decades of fighting.



It wont happen as long as US keeps meddling in Iraqi affairs. Even if "ISIS" is defeated the governments in Baghdad and Erbil are so corrupted and useless that many more bloody events will follow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

The Iraqi parliament on Wednesday passed a vote of no-confidence against finance minister Hoshyar Zebari, voting in a secret ballot.

Out of the 249 MPs who voted in the 328-seat parliament, 158 voted against him, 77 were in his favor and 14 abstained. This automatically sacks the finance minister as per Iraqi law.

--

The most corrupt and foreign member in government finally sacked. 77 vote in his favor, that tells us how many enemies there are in parliament. No wonder there is so much corruption and internal cover for terrorism which eventually made the army command collapse in 2014. A major cleansing campaign is needed.


----------



## mike2000 is back

GiannKall said:


> It wont happen as long as US keeps meddling in Iraqi affairs. Even if "ISIS" is defeated the governments in Baghdad and Erbil are so corrupted and useless that many more bloody events will follow


Western powers are actually helping Iraqi forces. You think they would have achieved such good results against ISIS if they did not have massive air cover and special forces/advisers support from U.S and U.K? 
Iraqi army needs all the help she can get from the international community against these fanatics/jihadists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

mike2000 is back said:


> Western powers are actually helping Iraqi forces. You think they would have achieved such good results against ISIS if they did not have massive air cover and special forces/advisers support from U.S and U.K?
> Iraqi army needs all the help she can get from the international community against these fanatics/jihadists



Wow so selfless western powers who after staging an arbitrary invasion and murdering one million people just to steal the oil, are sleepless because they think that the women of Mosul cant wear mini skirts like the western women do. Governments on Baghdad and Erbil are based on corruption. America bribes them to take the oil of Iraq while the common folks suffer. 
The result will be the same as with nuri al said who was pro-British and ruled Iraq for 30 years till a revolution killed him


----------



## mike2000 is back

GiannKall said:


> Wow so selfless western powers who after staging an arbitrary invasion and murdering one million people just to steal the oil, are sleepless because they think that the women of Mosul cant wear mini skirts like the western women do. Governments on Baghdad and Erbil are based on corruption. America bribes them to take the oil of Iraq while the common folks suffer.
> The result will be the same as with nuri al said who was pro-British and ruled Iraq for 30 years till a revolution killed him



WTH, I JUST NOTICED Your flag says are Greek? Really?lol 

Anyway, who killed 1million Iraqis people? The U.K/U.S invasion of Iraq caused less than 10.000 Iraqi soldiers death fighting American and British troops during the war(U.S lost about 400 and Britain about 50 soldiers in 2003 during the invasion year) . 
What followed after the invasion and overthrow of Saddam was the normal sectarian Sunni -Shias religious war with both sides targeting each other for power. 
Granted Saddam was ruthless with them and he never hesitate to crush/massacred them to keep them in line(especially towards the Shias and Kurds). He did it better that I admit. Lol 

But dont think you should blame us for their sectarian nature. We couldn't possibly use Saddams ruthless approach for obvious reasons. 
It's the Sunni and Shia radicals who should look into their sectarian mindset, instead of killing each other and justifying it on some illogical reason .
Using that logic, Africans , people from SEA, Latin America who were all under western occupation at some point will still be fighting and killing each other while blaming the west. Imperial Japan will still be killing each other for sectarian reasons after the WWII U.S invasion as well if they had this sectarian mindset. instead of coming together to rebuild their country like they did. 

What do you mean by we are sleepless because the women of Mosul can't wear skirts like in the west??? So according to you Mosul should remain under Islamic state holy moral rule right?lol 
Guess you must be one of those Muslim who lives in the west(sometimes even secound generation ) but wants their country of origin to reject any western values and be more conservative Islamic than they are already. You are welcome to try living in Mosul then. Since it's a model for the Islamic world, which the west doesn't want to succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

mike2000 is back said:


> WTH, I JUST NOTICED Your flag says are Greek? Really?lol
> 
> Anyway, who killed 1million Iraqis people? The U.K/U.S invasion of Iraq caused less than 10.000 Iraqi soldiers death fighting American and British troops during the war(U.S lost about 400 and Britain about 50 soldiers in 2003 during the invasion year) .
> What followed after the invasion and overthrow of Saddam was the normal sectarian Sunni -Shias religious war with both sides targeting each other for power.
> Granted Saddam was ruthless with them and he never hesitate to crush/massacred them to keep them in line(especially towards the Shias and Kurds). He did it better that I admit. Lol
> 
> But dont think you should blame us for their sectarian nature. We couldn't possibly use Saddams ruthless approach for obvious reasons.
> It's the Sunni and Shia radicals who should look into their sectarian mindset, instead of killing each other and justifying it on some illogical reason .
> Using that logic, Africans , people from SEA, Latin America who were all under western occupation at some point will still be fighting and killing each other while blaming the west. Imperial Japan will still be killing each other for sectarian reasons after the WWII U.S invasion as well if they had this sectarian mindset. instead of coming together to rebuild their country like they did.
> 
> What do you mean by we are sleepless because the women of Mosul can't wear skirts like in the west??? So according to you Mosul should remain under Islamic state holy moral rule right?lol
> Guess you must be one of those Muslim who lives in the west(sometimes even secound generation ) but wants their country of origin to reject any western values and be more conservative Islamic than they are already. You are welcome to try living in Mosul then. Since it's a model for the Islamic world, which the west doesn't want to succeed.



One good thing with Americans and British is that they have never seen a foreign country invade their realm and fail to understand what an occupation is. So because of this you have so many people in these countries really believing that "its not our fault they are barbarians, we came bombing peacefully(!)". 
In my country when we got invaded by the Germans, we lived peacefully. Yet because the Germans were arrogant and wanted to control the country(like you do with Iraq, Afghanistan etc)they put their own people on power and declared everyone who fought them as terrorist. The rebel war caused only some thousands of dead german soldiers(far more were killed in battles between Greeks who fought for independence and Greeks who were German stooges). When the Germans left the country, they left behind a power vacuum and it took another 5 years of civil war in order for peace to come. The unfortunate thing is that the western countries have the tendency to occupy other countries yet their people are completely ignorant on how that works(prefering to parrot about liberation...)


----------



## mike2000 is back

GiannKall said:


> Wow so selfless western powers who after staging an arbitrary invasion and murdering one million people just to steal the oil, are sleepless because they think that the women of Mosul cant wear mini skirts like the western women do. Governments on Baghdad and Erbil are based on corruption. America bribes them to take the oil of Iraq while the common folks suffer.
> The result will be the same as with nuri al said who was pro-British and ruled Iraq for 30 years till a revolution killed him



WTH, I JUST NOTICED Your flag says are Greek? Really?lol 

Anyway, who killed 1million Iraqis people? The U.K/U.S invasion of Iraq caused less than 10.000 Iraqi soldiers death fighting American and British troops during the war(U.S lost about 400 and Britain about 50 soldiers in 2003 during the invasion year) . 
What followed after the invasion and overthrow of Saddam was the normal sectarian Sunni -Shias religious war with both sides targeting each other for power. 
Granted Saddam was ruthless with them and he never hesitate to crush/massacred them to keep them in line(especially towards the Shias and Kurds). He did it better that I admit. Lol 

But dont think you should blame us for their sectarian nature. We couldn't possibly use Saddams ruthless approach for obvious reasons. 
It's the Sunni and Shia radicals who should look into their sectarian mindset, instead of killing each other and justifying it on some illogical reason .
Using that logic, Africans , people from SEA, Latin America who were all under western occupation at some point will still be fighting and killing each other while blaming the west. Imperial Japan will still be killing each other for sectarian reasons after the WWII U.S invasion as well if they had this sectarian mindset. instead of coming together to rebuild their country like they did. 

What do you mean by we are sleepless because the women of Mosul can't wear skirts like in the west??? So according to you Mosul should remain under Islamic state holy moral rule right?lol 
Guess you must be one of those Muslim who lives in the west(sometimes even secound generation ) but wants their country of origin to reject any western values and be more conservative Islamic than they are already. You are welcome to try living in Mosul then. Since it's a model for the Islamic world, which the west doesn't want to succeed.


----------



## Malik Alashter

mike2000 is back said:


> Western powers are actually helping Iraqi forces. You think they would have achieved such good results against ISIS if they did not have massive air cover and special forces/advisers support from U.S and U.K?
> Iraqi army needs all the help she can get from the international community against these fanatics/jihadists


But Iraqis never asked for your support 
well the White house Pentagon where talking about another 15 years for mosul to be liberated!!!! 
but when they saw the PMU beating isis left and right they insist to participate in the operation the Iraqis to the last moment refused the participating of any foreign forces

so please don't try to give your self any credit.


----------



## f1000n

Malik Alashter said:


> But Iraqis never asked for your support
> well the White house Pentagon where talking about another 15 years for mosul to be liberated!!!!
> but when they saw the PMU beating isis left and right they insist to participate in the operation the Iraqis to the last moment refused the participating of any foreign forces
> 
> so please don't try to give your self any credit.



It's some PMF leaders and other politicians that oppose support.

Officially the gov requested air support from the US, this grew into a larger coalition and ground training/different support. Only recently it has grown to battalion level advise and air support from Apaches. In Iraq they are there legally by Iraq's gov request. In Syria they are uninvited by the officially recognized gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> It's some PMF leaders and other politicians that oppose support.
> 
> Officially the gov requested air support from the US, this grew into a larger coalition and ground training/different support. Only recently it has grown to battalion level advise and air support from Apaches. In Iraq they are there legally by Iraq's gov request. In Syria they are uninvited by the officially recognized gov.


I'm AWARE of that this guy trying to give most of the credit to their air support that kill many Iraqi soldiers.
WE SHOULD ALL FIGHT TERRORISM WITHOUT TAKING POINTS OR COLLECTING CREDITS.


----------



## raptor22

@Malik Alashter @f1000n 

For a while I've been thinking about Mosul operation that Iraqi Gov has promised to carry out by the end of this year (I don't know if it's about to be done as it's gotten planned or not ) and I wanted to open a thread about it but due to lack of time I couldn't ... by the way what concerns me the most ain't ISIS but mostly what you guys are gonna do after liberation .. surely ISIS would not get vanished easily by just capturing the city it just would become the prior state before being occupied by ISIS ... they would go to desert like what ALQ and Taliban did back in 2001 in Afghanistan and would plan suicidal and terrorists attacks from there ....
But again it doesn't concern me that much terrorist groups could be crushed and suppressed by a strong local forces , but the point is I don't think that what made ISIS strong enough to recruit and attack Iraqi cities back in 2014 has got changed that much and until that day things do not work out as you might have hoped .....
On the other hand many groups such as Kurds, Iraqi army and Shia militia besides Sunnis are gonna participate in this upcoming operation which make it harder and harder for you guys to manage situation ... I am afraid that things turn ugly ....


----------



## GiannKall

Even if Baghdad takes Mosul(basically destroy it like they did with Ramadi...)the country will continue to be unstable for decades


----------



## Blackmoon

Iraqi army says it reached center of key town (Shirqat) south of Mosul







Iraq's military backed by air strikes from a U.S.-led coalition on Thursday seized the center of Shirqat, a northern town seen as a stepping stone in the campaign to recapture Mosul from Islamic State.
The army, backed by local police and Sunni Muslim tribal fighters, were still clashing with the ultra-hardline jihadists after taking control of the mayor's office, the municipal building and the hospital, said a source from the Salahuddin Operations Command, which oversees military operations in the area.
Shirqat, on the Tigris river 100 km (60 miles) south of Mosul, has been surrounded by Iraqi troops and Iranian-backed Shi'ite Muslim militias allied to the government but the militias so far have not participated in the operation.

Iraqi forces have advanced swiftly through the Shirqat area since Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi announced the operation on Tuesday morning.
The town's proximity to Iraqi supply lines reaching Qayyara airbase further north, which will be used as a logistics hub for the push on Mosul, lends it strategic importance. A rocket attack on Tuesday that came within hundreds of meters of U.S. forces at the base is being tested for chemical agents.
Remaining Islamic State fighters in Shirqat are resisting in groups of three and four from inside houses, according to the Iraqi operations command source, who said three army personnel had been killed in recent hours.
Tens of thousands of civilians were thought to be trapped in the area, which has been under Islamic State control since the group seized a third of Iraqi territory in 2014. But the operation has not generated the large-scale displacement seen in other recent campaigns.

A spokesman for the United Nations refugee agency UNHCR said there had been no displacement on Tuesday and only 32 people dislodged from their homes on Wednesday.
Iraqi authorities hope the course of the battle will allow most residents to shelter in place to avoid creating a humanitarian crisis as forces move toward Mosul, where more than a million people are still living.

U.S. and Iraqi officials have said the push on Mosul could begin in October, though there are concerns that not enough planning has been done for how to manage the city, Iraq's second-largest, if and when Islamic State is expelled.
Hawija, east of Shirqat, is the other remaining Islamic State bastion south of Mosul. The group also controls the city of Tel Afar, west of Mosul towards the Syrian border.
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-shirqat-idUSKCN11S0MW


----------



## f1000n

All of Shirqat has been liberated from IS. In Anbar, Jazirat Haditha has been taken within 24 hours and Shirqat in just over 48hrs.

I don't see what other force that fights IS on the ground is able to take cities in such a short amount of time, neither any local or foreign military force that operate in Syria without naming any.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## f1000n

http://alforatnews.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127802

http://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/joint-security-forces-liberate-bravo-camp-near-ramadi/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778983850139652096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

mike2000 is back said:


> Using that logic, Africans , people from SEA, Latin America who were all under western occupation at some point will still be fighting and killing each other while blaming the west. Imperial Japan will still be killing each other for sectarian reasons after the WWII U.S invasion as well if they had this sectarian mindset. instead of coming together to rebuild their country like they did.



What are you talking about? Africa is a mess. Africa has 10 times the problem of m.e., they just don't make the news as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779274683870908416
This town is near Al Asad airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Retweeded by US CENTCOM

IQAF F-16 pilot during OP (lower your sound)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779012045962407936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...deadly-attacks-around-tikrit?CMP=share_btn_tw

"Liberated" Tikrit sees a series of attacks against police


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...deadly-attacks-around-tikrit?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> "Liberated" Tikrit sees a series of attacks against police



How come you only post news positive for IS, it tells something


----------



## GiannKall

f1000n said:


> How come you only post news positive for IS, it tells something



The war is sectarian. Its not against "ISIS" only. So unless you have solid plans to massacre all sunni Arabs in Iraq(20% of the population)and all sunni arabs in Syria(70% of the population)then war will continue. I dont even count Kurds. They are protected by US and its like they are already independent


----------



## Alshawi1234

The Tikrit incident is a rare attack aimed to boost IS morals, just about they are about to loose the last few remaining towns and villages in Sallahiddin province. 

8 martyrs and two dozen injured, majority of them are actually local police (sunni policemen from tikrit and nearby areas) hopefully that fits in the pea sized brain of Giankall. 

Now news from the front lines. The west side of the Tigris river is nearly all cleared from Qayara to shirqat. Iraqi forces have also retaken the strategy. Town of zawiayah and continue to move to the east side of the river. Completely isolating hawijah. 


The shirqat op were conducted by the ISF, PMF including the local (sunni) PMF units. 

The hardest and main front in the op was given to local Sunni PMF, which is a turning point since in most other operation, local forces were mainly used to hold the ground after liberation. But this time they spearheaded they operations in partnership with the Army. 

The PMF helped secure the nearby areas and surround the town but were told not to enter the town because of US pressure. However, when the battles raged, the sunni PMF units sent a request for them to push in and back them up. IS didn't last a couple of hours before getting defeated and withdrawing to the east side of the Tigris. 


Operations are ongoing. 


In Anbar. Iraqi forces and backed by the jughaifa, al-obaid, Albu Nimr and few other tribes have led a massive operation the capture the entire desert region in eastern Anbar. So far the baghdadi, hit, Haditha, barwana surrounding areas have been cleared. 

Iraqi forces continue advancing through the desert west towards the Ramadi peninsula. The Aim is to regain all the desert region from Haditha, to Sallahiddin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

GiannKall said:


> The war is sectarian. Its not against "ISIS" only. So unless you have solid plans to massacre all sunni Arabs in Iraq(20% of the population)and all sunni arabs in Syria(70% of the population)then war will continue. I dont even count Kurds. They are protected by US and its like they are already independent



Right, u enlightened me..

Iraqis should actually abandon that religion, almost all of their 'brothers and sisters' wish them death.


----------



## f1000n

helicopter missile destroys IS truck VBIED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781133617455968257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

@hellfire Sir 

Are you following this? It appears the Iraqis are aiming to attack Mosul by the end of the year. ISIS is a spent force in Iraq and will most certainly face defeat. It is not the same force that we saw in 2014. They lost their best Officers and Fighters in Kobani, and are now mostly bolstered by conscripts. The Chechans which were the elite commandos are mostly dead, they don't have much cash left and they have picked fights with everyone. Once these Iraqi Militas are done in Iraq, they will descent into Syria. I just don't see Assad loosing anymore. The only winner i see here is Iran. What a flawless strategic play from being almost attacked in 2003, to being a power player in the Middle East with deep influence in Iraq and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

*An air strike conducted by the US-led coalition in Iraq "most likely" killed around 20 pro-government Sunni tribal fighters south of Mosul on Wednesday, a senior defense official told AFP.

Sheikh Nazhan Sakhr al-Lihaybi, the commander of the fighters who were killed, said they had succeeded in repelling an attack by Islamic State jihadists in the area, and were bombed when they gathered after the end of the fighting.
*
Read more: http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/afp/2016/10/iraq-conflict-qayyarah-strike-us.html#ixzz4MEH2vDv

Sad news, they have to find a solution to prevent it from happening. Whether embedding JTAC with the ISF or something else. They supposedly fly UAV's to determine every target, they should let Iraqis in on that observing as they can easily spot which are PMF and which are IS.

Iraqi air force & army aviation haven't caused friendly fire, they spot the difference between IS and PMF as they know their people and forces better. Unfortunately this all goes unpunished, some idiot decided that it was a target resulting in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

French artillery helping the iraqi forces in their advance to Mosul. @f1000n @Malik Alashter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Solomon2

*Forced to fight for ISIS, the child soldiers of Iraq face a bleak future*




Ash Gallagher for Yahoo News
October 7, 2016

DOHUK, Iraq — Sixteen-year-old Achmed sits in his tent with his shoulders slumped forward, as if he’s been carrying heavy weights.

He is a survivor. Achmed escaped last year from a military training camp run by the Islamic State for boys in Mosul. ISIS has made no secret that it is raising a new generation to fight for its cause, calling the boys the “Cubs of the Caliphate.”

Achmed’s story, which he told Yahoo News, is an example of the tragedy unfolding in areas of northern Iraq controlled by ISIS, where boys are coerced into becoming fighters and suicide bombers.

The battle for Mosul is expected to begin before the end of October. The United Nations anticipates the conflict could displace more than a million people, with at least 700,000 needing immediate assistance when the war starts. UNICEF estimates that as many as 100,000 children will be affected, and that many of the boys could be used as child soldiers on the frontline as decoys to shield ISIS positions.

What becomes of the boy soldiers after they have left the control of the armed group is often tragic.

—

Achmed was 14 when ISIS stormed into Sinjar province, a majority Yazidi region, in 2014, and he was captured along with his brother and several others in his family. The fighters demanded that everyone empty their pockets. Achmed was beaten on the back with a water hose until he gave up his cellphone.

The younger boys were separated from their parents. “They brought the buses and then they forced us to ride the buses, and we told them we were too young. They told us, ‘No, you have to go.’ Some of the kids refused and they beat them, and they told us, ‘We will kill you if you [don’t go].’”

From then on, Achmed said, he did as he was told, fearing for his life. “They forced us to memorize verses from the Quran, and whoever didn’t, got beaten,” he said. “Because I was scared, I memorized them.”





Screen grab of ISIS training via YouTube.
The ISIS fighters at the training camp tried to force the children to convert to their version of Islam. But Achmed, who was raised as a Yazidi, a minority faith ISIS regards as heretical, said he only went through the motions. His routine included daily prayers, physical training and weapons practice. “They would come and wake us up at 4 a.m., to pray the Islamic prayers. And then after that they would feed us breakfast — a piece of bread, cheese, maybe an egg. They trained us to use the M16, the AK47 and a pistol. They also showed us videos on how to behead people.”

Achmed said he never killed anyone, but while watching the videos, he said, “I was so scared, and I would often try to imagine myself being forced to do this, and I would tell myself, ‘I won’t do it.’”

After months of intense training, Achmed and his brother persuaded their trainers to let them leave for a weekend to see their aunt in a town west of Mosul. On that trip, they decided to escape. They waited until after sunset and headed west, traveling at night. It took them nearly nine days to meet up with their uncle, and then make their way to a camp for internally displaced persons, where they would join their mother and sister.

—

Achmed is one of the lucky ones; he made it to a camp and has never been questioned by Iraqi authorities. But those who are caught by Iraqi military or police are treated as enemy combatants, with little or no access to rehabilitation.

Hussein, believed to be around 13 years old, is one such boy. He was detained in August wearing a suicide vest in a market in Kirkuk province. His cousin had successfully detonated explosives near a mosque that same day and died, but police were able to intercept Hussein.

The Kirkuk police spokesperson, Col. Afrasiau Kaml, told Yahoo News, “We had information about this boy before. We knew he was coming. The father of the boy is [ISIS]; he is a leader of the group.”


Iraqi media filmed the boy’s arrest. Video showed him crying when he was caught, and he could be heard using an Arabic word for “uncle.” Iraqi media branded the boy a terrorist and headlined his capture in the following days.

Hussein’s whereabouts are unknown. Kirkuk police denied a request by Yahoo News to meet him. After several days of stonewalling, a senior police official said he would arrange for Yahoo News to meet another boy accused of spying for ISIS, but did not respond to follow-up calls.

Kaml said Hussein was still under investigation and in police custody, but did not say where, or in what kind of custody, whether a juvenile detention facility or an adult prison. “He’s not a criminal; he’s a terrorist,” Kaml insisted. “A criminal maybe would [have been] better, but a terrorist, [he’ll] be a terrorist forever.”

Nate Rabkin, a political analyst specializing in Iraq and managing editor of the publication _Iraqi Politics,_ told Yahoo News, “The Iraqi criminal justice system — or at least their criminal investigation system — is very heavily interrogation-driven. The police don’t have the experience to go out to the scene and collect evidence.”





Screen grab from police video of Hussein’s arrest via Local Media/K24.
“There is a very vengeful mood in Iraq right now toward ISIS fighters,” Rabkin said. Because there is no “confidence in the courts,” he said, it’s not likely that boys arrested by Iraqi authorities will get an opportunity to deradicalize or be rehabilitated after their experience.

Boys like Hussein are supposed to be assigned a lawyer and go before a judge, but Kirkuk police would not confirm when or if that would actually happen.

—

The United Nations International Children’s Emergency Fund (UNICEF) is working toward a more lenient judicial system for children, in accordance with international law.

Jeffrey Bates, a communication director at UNICEF, said, “We have some small-scale projects for child soldiers — where they can come into a safe environment, where they have specific interventions to trail them through the legal system to ensure they’re given their rights as children.”

Bates explained that some religious authorities in Iraq agree in theory that there “shouldn’t be 13-year-olds on the battlefield,” but cannot enforce this position because it would be “going against a larger religious canon.” For many, the tradition is generally that manhood begins at puberty, along with the responsibility of taking up arms for the community.

Bates admitted his agency does not always have direct access to the children. By tribal custom, he said, “once a boy reaches puberty, he becomes an adult,” and being an adult carries certain privileges and responsibilities.

Nate Rabkin believes economics is a better explanation. In countries where “it’s common for children to be working at age 14, 15, 16, it’s hard to make the case that this 16-year-old who was captured along with ISIS is a child and should be treated as a misled child, rather than as an adult who’s responsible for [his] actions.”

He suggested that given “how weak the rule of law was in Iraq” even before the war with ISIS, “it would be difficult to put pressure on the Iraqi government to give different treatment for these kids on the ground.”

—





Screen grab from an ISIS training video via YouTube.
As hostilities approach Mosul, the question of what will happen to thousands of boys hangs in the balance. For those captured alive by authorities, their future looks bleak.

For boys like Hussein, deradicalization programs are highly unlikely because, as it stands, the Iraqi government isn’t considering handing over arrested “terrorists” to outside forces, even if they are children.

Achmed said he had seen a psychologist only once, given that sessions are not free and he would need money to continue. He said he also saw a Yazidi cleric, who simply gave him a blessing and sent him on his way.

“They [ISIS] are always in front of me when I sleep,” Achmed said, “so sometimes I am afraid to fall asleep. Everything was bad. It was all so bad.”

Achmed’s fear makes him angry, and he admits that he wants revenge. He said he wants to fight, and would go with any group willing to let him kill members of ISIS for what they did to him — and his family.


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

There are rumors that the operation to liberate Mosul will start 23.10.2016. Latest intelligence reports claim that only 4000 DAESH terrorists are still in Mosul. They prepared thousands of IEDs and mine traps, tunnels and sniper locations.
Almost 3500 DAESH terrorists left Mosul and traveled with buses and pickups to Rakka in Syria.
Astonishing is that PKK and YPG terrorists together with the USA allowed them free passage.
That confirms Turkish sources who claim that there is a secret agreement between PKK/YPG and DAESH.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786548570576957440
Key factor of operation Mosul will be how Turkish Forces will react, against a possible PKK aggression against Turkmens and Sunni Arabs in Tel-Afar.

Turkey has 18 bases in Nothern Iraq and eliminated up to now more than 800 DAESH terrorists.


Some information about Turkish bases in Northern Iraq
https://citeam.org/turkish-bases-in-northern-iraq/

"The independent Awene weekly in Iraq’s Kurdistan Region has reported that there are 18 military and intelligence bases in Dohuk province in the Iraqi autonomous region of Kurdistan.

According to the report a source in Turkey has told the daily that there are 18 military and intelligence bases in Iraqi Kurdistan that belong to Turkish army and the intelligence organization of MIT in Duhok and Badinan regions in the Kurdish region.

The report has added that there are at least 500 Turkish soldiers and officers with advanced heavy arms and ammunitions and spy tools in the 18 bases and they are busy conducting intelligence and military operations.
There are reportedly 800 Turkish troops deployed in the Mosul and Shaqlawa regions, the move that sparked a crisis between Ankara and Baghdad. Turkey sent a contingent of an additional 150 forces in December 2015 to bolster its military presence in the Bashiqa camp, an area that has seen recent fighting."



Turkey will participate in Operation Mosul !
If not we have Plan B and Plan C.

TURKISH PRESIDENT announced just now.
http://m.haberturk.com/gundem/haber...an-musulda-koalisyonda-yer-almakta-kararliyiz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

Oh what happened ? 

60 DAESH (IS) terrorists were executed in Mosul from DAESH.
DAESH (IS) announced that they caught a message and think that the executed people are "infiltrators" (PKK/YPG)
in job for the USA.

Seems that there is DAESH 1 and DAESH 2 ( USA) and Al- Nusra ( USA backed);

and that Russia and Turkey are aware about the coward plans to massacre Syria and Iraq !


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787371014401449984

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

*Haymi Behar*‏@HaymiBehar

Seems like #Obama expedited #Mosul operation to remove the #ISIS card from #Trump's hand.
1:39 PM - 15 Oct 2016
..........
*Charles ListerVerified account*‏@Charles_Lister

#Mosul Operation vs. #ISIS begins... Heavy US-directed artillery now striking targets in the city's east & west. Huge tests ahead.
.......


----------



## GiannKall

Iraq must capture Mosul because its Obamas orders. He will abandon presidency in two months and it would be shame for him not to lie to the US public that he defeated ISIS


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/998431/middle-east

KHAZER, Iraq: A few hundred Iraqi special forces arrived Friday at the front line near militant-held Mosul, one small part of a series of troop movements that have massed thousands of soldiers ahead of an operation seeking to retake the country’s second-largest city from the Daesh group.

“Yesterday, our commander told us: This is it, the liberation of Mosul is beginning,” a special forces sergeant said, preferring anonymity.

Officials from Iraq and the US-led coalition have said preparations and planning of the operation are ongoing, but there is widespread speculation it will be launched this month.

The Iraqi troops are camped in a field across the Great Zab River separating Nineveh province from Iraq’s Kurdistan region. Nearby, other members of their unit were moving into an abandoned village, converting homes into a barracks for temporary camp.

The large volume of forces needed for the Mosul fight — Iraqi and coalition officials say at least 30,000 will take part — has overcrowded the few bases that Iraq’s military has along the Mosul front line.

The sergeant said his unit traveled in a convoy from Tikrit to the front near the district of Khazer, on the edges of the Nineveh plain about 30 km from Mosul. Along the way, he saw thousands more Iraqi soldiers being deployed, he said.
“We are here for the Mosul battle, and we won’t return home until we finish it,” he added.

Qayara air base south of Mosul is expected to be the main hub of operations, but Iraqi army convoys, including a unit of the elite special forces, could also be seen moving to front-line positions east of the city.

The coalition said Friday it also is conducting a larger number of airstrikes in the area, launching more than 50 in and around Mosul over the past two weeks.

Mosul, once home to more than 2 million people, fell to Daesh more than two years ago. The operation to retake it is expected to be the most complex yet for Iraq’s military.

In addition to Iraq’s conventional military, other participants expected to participate in the battle are Shiite militias, Kurdish forces known as the peshmerga, Sunni tribal fighters and federal police forces.

“We would like to tell (civilians in Mosul) we are coming very soon, God willing,” said Ahmed Hussein, a special forces solider who was perched on the hood of a black armored Humvee.

“My advice to (the Daesh militants) is to run away. It’s better for them to run,” he said, predicting the fight will only last a few days.

Mosul is the last urban area in Iraq under militant control. Since Daesh overran large parts of northern and western Iraq in the summer of 2014 for the group’s self-proclaimed caliphate, Iraqi ground forces, backed closely by the coalition, have retaken more than half of the territory.

The gains have been shaky at times. A group of soldiers now on the Mosul front line joked that they liberated the Beiji oil refinery in central Iraq at least five times before it held. In recent battles south of Mosul, the Daesh fighters largely fled and launched only limited, small-scale counterattacks.

Over the past week, coalition and Iraqi officials said they have seen small numbers of Daesh fighters fleeing Mosul into neighboring Syria. It’s still unclear, however, if the militants will put up a strong fight for the city.

Inside Mosul, residents report that prices for food and fuel have spiked amid speculation that an offensive is imminent.
As Iraqi forces have moved to isolate Mosul, residents who spoke to the AP by phone say Daesh fighters have begun reinforcing trenches around the city and setting booby-trapped explosives along main thoroughfares.
From a Kurdish Peshmerga base atop a hill along the front line, Lt. Col. Mohhesin Hassan said he’s watched the steady buildup of Iraqi ground forces over the past week.

“It’s been more than two years since we’ve seen Iraqi forces in this area like this,” he said. “But, whenever the battle begins, we hope it will be over quickly. We’re tired of fighting.”

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday that Iraq could not deal alone with driving Daesh from Mosul and that the presence of Turkish forces in a nearby military camp was an insurance against attacks on Turkey.
Turkey has been locked in a fierce row with Iraq’s central government over the presence of Turkish troops at the Bashiqa camp in northern Iraq, and over who should take part in the planned US-backed assault on Mosul.
Speaking at a ceremony in the Black Sea town of Rize, Erdogan said Turkey would not allow Daesh or any other organization to control Mosul. He also said Turkish-backed rebels in neighboring Syria were advancing on the Daesh-held village of Dabiq in the country’s northwest.





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/us...osul.aspx?pageID=238&nID=105004&NewsCatID=352

The U.S. military deployed to the east of Iraq’s Mosul has started shelling Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) targets as part of an operation to retake the city, a Peshmerga commander said on Oct. 15, state-run Anadolu Agency has reported.

Peshmerga Commander Omer Huseyin told the agency that American howitzers, deployed some 20 kilometers (12.4 miles) away from Mosul city center, were hitting ISIL targets.

Huseyin said the U.S.-led coalition warplanes also hit areas where ISIL militants were positioned.

"The Daesh [ISIL] terrorists started burning tires to block the view of the warplanes after international coalition forces struck the area," he added.

"Daesh terrorists also started burning the petroleum filled in their ditches, which they have dug around the city."

Meanwhile, earlier reports had suggested that the grand operation to retake Mosul from ISIL begun late on Oct. 15.

Both Pentagon and the U.S. Central Command stated such operation had not begun yet, as reported by the Anadolu Agency.

In addition, Turkish Prime Ministry sources also said there was no Turkish military presence in the operation yet, private broadcaster CNN Türk reported.

According to sources, Ankara also warned Washington of Shia forces to not to enter the region, saying that it would trigger a sectarian war which would last for hundred years.

The U.S. and French jets were also bombing ISIL targets in the east of Mosul, according to private broadcaster NTV.

The attacks late on Oct. 15 were steps to increase military build-up and narrow the circle down ahead of a ground offensive, the channel said quoting security sources.

In mid-2014, ISIL captured the northern city of Mosul and overran vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq. It remains in control of several parts of the country, including Mosul.

The Iraqi army and its allies are now gradually advancing on Mosul, which officials in Baghdad have vowed to "liberate" by year’s end.

October/15/2016


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF Is officially taking part in the offensive. The along with the federal police will take on the southern front from qayarra. And eventually to Mosul and then east towards Tel Afar. 

The battle of Hawijah might also be conducted at the same time. Led mainly by the PMF. 


ISOF led by Abdulwahab alsaedi, he spearheaded the attack on Falujah and Baiji, his forces are the most experienced and took part in nearly every battle. They will take on the northern and eastern front, and they will be the main forces to enter Mosul along side the army. 

Peshmerga will assist the Iraqi forces in the northern and eastern front. But they will not enter Mosul.

An iraqi army head towards foreward positions. 





PMF and ISF heading towards the southern front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Good luck to Iraqi Army with Daesh (Isis) may u get rid of sectarianism forever and become Iraq for iraqis


----------



## Alshawi1234

More forces massing for the battle. 






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787703291790630912

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Good luck to Iraqi forces, hopefully this is beginning of new era in Iraq towards stability and progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Abadi declared the start of Mosul operation







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787785906300129282

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Godspeed to Iraqi forces. I'm sure ISIS defeat in Mosul will be fast and decisive.

After Mosul, ISIS will be reduced to a low level terrorist inaurgency until obliterated eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 @f1000n 

Good luck to the iraqi forces in their operation to re-capture Mosul. 
-
French artillery keeps targeting ISIS positions to help iraqi forces in their advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

good luck iraq all of Egypt supports you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Good luck to Irak in their fight for the liberation of Mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world/operation-to-retake-mosul-has-begun-iraq-pm-on-tv_1940706.html




Last Updated: Monday, October 17, 2016 - 06:41
Baghdad: Operations to retake the Iraqi city of Mosul from the Islamic State group have begun, Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi announced early Monday on state television.

"The time of victory has come and operations to liberate Mosul have started," he said in an address broadcast by the Iraqiya channel.

"Today I declare the start of these victorious operations to free you from the violence and terrorism of Daesh (IS)," he said, addressing residents of the Mosul region.

Abadi, the commander-in-chief of Iraq`s armed forces, was surrounded by top federal officers as he read his statement.

Iraqi federal and allied forces have been tightening the noose on Mosul, the jihadist organisation`s main stronghold in the country, for months.

*They recently retook key positions around Qayyarah, a town some 60 kilometres (35 miles) south of Mosul, setting the stage for a final push on IS` northern bastion.*

Abadi did not provide details of the military operations launched overnight. 

Mosul and its surroundings cover a vast area and the various -- sometimes rival -- forces involved have some distance to cover before they can enter the city proper.

The premier vowed that only government forces would enter Mosul, a Sunni-majority city that IS seized with relative ease in June 2014 partly because of deep local resentment towards Shiite-dominated security forces.

"The force leading liberation operations is the brave Iraqi army with the national police and they are the ones that will enter Mosul, not others," Abadi said.

The Hashed al-Shaabi paramilitary organisation, which is dominated by Tehran-backed militia groups, has made clear it wants to take part in the Mosul operation.

Kurdish peshmerga forces have been moving in from the eastern side of the city while a US-led coalition is also providing support in the air and on the ground.

AFP

First Published: Monday, October 17, 2016 - 04:37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Sunday, October 16, 2016

Peshmerga forces gather on the east of Mosul during preparations to attack Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari





Reuters / Monday, October 17, 2016
Peshmerga forces gather in the east of Mosul to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## Hindustani78

Iraq’s elite counterterrorism forces gather ahead of an operation to re-take the Islamic State-held City of Mosul, outside Irbil, Iraq. Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi announced the start of military operations to liberate the northern city of Mosul from Islamic State militants. (Source: AP Photo)


----------



## f1000n

There's IA presence north west of this map (out of sight)


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Baghdad: Iraqi security forces on Monday recaptured nine villages from the Islamic State militant group as part of a major offensive aimed at liberating the city of Mosul, the last major IS stronghold in Iraq, security sources said.

Kurdish Peshmerga forces began their advance after midnight from their positions in Khazer area, some 40 km east of Mosul, toward Nineveh's provincial capital of Mosul, and managed to recapture the nine villages after the IS militants abandoned their positions, Xinhua quoted a a security source as saying.

The Iraqi army, Peshmerga forces and allied paramilitary Sunni and Shia Hashd Shaabi units have been advancing gradually from four directions after Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi announced the launch of the long-awaited offensive to free Mosul from the IS, the source said.

The joint forces, backed by the international and Iraqi air cover, continued their advance during the day to free many areas around Mosul, including the towns of Bashiqa and Himdaniyah, the source said.

Nawfal Hammadi al-Sultan, Governor of Nineveh province, appealed to the people of Mosul to stay inside their homes and cooperate with the security forces.

Sultan demanded that the residents stay away from the IS headquarters and their positions to avoid civilian casualties.

In the early hours of the day, al-Abadi, who is also the commander-in-chief of the Iraqi forces, announced the beginning of a major offensive to retake the country's second largest city from the extremist group.

"I declare the launch of the operation of liberating Nineveh province. The time of victory has come, and the moment of the great victory is approaching," Abadi said.Abadi said.

Abadi pledged to rebuild Mosul and other towns in Nineveh after they were destroyed by the IS, and vowed to bring stability.

"Very soon, we will be with you to raise the flag of Iraq in the middle of Mosul, and in towns and villages as well," Abadi said, calling on the people of Mosul to cooperate with security forces to defeat the IS.

Mosul, some 400 km north of the Iraqi capital of Baghdad, has been under IS control since June 2014, when Iraqi government forces abandoned their weapons and fled, enabling the IS militants to take control of parts of the country's northern and western regions.

IANS


----------



## GiannKall

Well Mosul was liberated 3 or 4 times during US occupation.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Media Blacks Out Pentagon Report Exposing U.S. Role In ISIS Creation*
*The report proved that the growth and expansion of ISIS was a direct result of arms being sent by the U.S. to anti-Assad Islamists, with the strategic U.S. intention of toppling the Assad regime in Syria.*

*By Jay Syrmopoulos | The Free Thought Project*

In a story reverberating across the world, last week award winning journalist and scholar Dr. Nafeez Ahmed exposed startling information about U.S. complicity in the creation and rise of ISIS, as contained in a recently declassified Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) report.



*Pentagon report says West, Gulf states and Turkey foresaw emergence of ‘IS’*
*# Islamic State*
A US intelligence report reveals that Western support for Syria’s rebels aided and abetted the rise of the ‘Islamic State’ - and the Pentagon won’t deny it

A newly declassified Pentagon report provides startling high-level confirmation that the US-led strategy in Syria contributed directly to the rise of the Islamic State (IS).

The secret US Defence Intelligence Agency (DIA) document, obtained by Washington DC law firm Judicial Watch, reveals that the emergence of an “Islamic State” across Iraq and Syria was foreseen by the Pentagon, as early as three years ago.

According to the internal report, which was distributed throughout the US intelligence community, this was seen as a likely consequence of the West’s efforts to destabilise Bashir al-Assad’s regime in Syria.

Despite that, Western governments continued to coordinate financial, military and logistical support to largely Islamist militant rebel groups in Syria, through allies Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE, Jordan and Turkey, among others.

*A sectarian insurgency*
Dated August 2012, the report states that the “major forces driving the insurgency in Syria” comprise “the Salafist, the Muslim Brotherhood, and AQI [al-Qaeda in Iraq].”

Immediately after, the document states that these forces are being supported by a Western-led coalition: “The West, Gulf countries and Turkey support the opposition.”

Throughout, the document does not suggest a distinction between "moderate" Free Syrian Army (FSA) rebels and Islamist militant groups, nor between the insurgency and the opposition.

Rather, the document shows that opposition forces engaged in fighting the Assad regime consisted of a combination of overlapping Islamist forces. Singling out al-Qaeda in Iraq (AQI), the document says the terror group “supported the Syrian opposition from the beginning” due to its belief that Assad was “targeting Sunnis”.

The report further describes the insurgency as a “sectarian uprising,” whose increasingly sectarian character attracts “volunteers” from across the region to “support the Sunnis in Syria”.

In the same month the DIA report was written, the BBC, Associated Press and other news outlets reported increasing incidents of sectarian atrocities against Shia civilians by FSA rebels, demonstrating the FSA’s growing penetration by sectarian Islamist groups.

In his recent blog post, however, Middle East expert Professor Juan Cole denies that the document says the US “created” sectarian groups in Syria. This is beside the point – the document affirms that despite awareness of the increasingly “sectarian direction” of an insurgency driven significantly by al-Qaeda, the US and its allies still supported it.

*Western backing for al-Qaeda*
Earlier the same year, CIA officials were in southern Turkey overseeing the supply of Turkish, Saudi and Qatari-financed weapons to purportedly "moderate" rebels. The CIA was “helping allies decide which Syrian opposition fighters” would receive arms.

By the following year, defence consultancy IHS Jane concluded based on Western intelligence estimates that nearly half of all Syrian rebels were Islamist jihadists, who shared al-Qaeda’s outlook except for being focused on the Syrian conflict.

Cole scoffs at the idea that the US would “support al-Qaeda linked groups” – and that the DIA document might internally acknowledge the same.

Yet that is exactly what the West’s allies – the Gulf states and Turkey – were doing, under the close supervision of the CIA and MI6.

In 2014, a senior Qatari official revealed that Qatar and Saudi Arabia had for years provided economic and military assistance primarily to al-Qaeda’s Syrian arm, Jabhat al-Nusra, and to the IS precursor, the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS).

Prosecutor and witness testimony in court documents showed that in the same period, Turkey’s state intelligence agency (MIT) was supplying weapons by truck to al-Qaeda and ISIS-controlled rebel areas in Syria.

Such Saudi, Qatari and Turkish support for al-Qaeda and ISIS was not news to US intelligence. Back in late 2012, classified US intelligence assessments made available to President Obama and senior policymakers showed that most Saudi and Qatari arms went to “hard-line Islamic jihadists, and not the more secular opposition groups”.

And despite official declarations of being able to certify support to "moderates" as opposed to extremists, last year the State Department was unable to identify a single "moderate" rebel group in receipt of Western support.

The failure of secular rebel groups “to secure regular arms supplies,” reported the New York Times “has allowed Islamists to fill the void and win supporters”. Consequently, rebel-held areas across Syria were “dotted with Islamic courts staffed by lawyers and clerics,” who want to “infuse Islamic law into a future Syrian government”.

The strategy allowed Islamist militants to hijack the grassroots Syrian revolution and crushed all prospects of an inclusive, democratically elected government.

*Who wanted a ‘Salafist Principality’?*
By early 2013, al-Qaeda had taken control of Syrian government oil fields in Hasaka and Deir Ezzor, today the de facto IS capital.

The August 2012 DIA document reveals that the Pentagon anticipated this outcome, and spurred it forward. Noting that “the opposition forces are trying to control the eastern areas (Hasaka and Deir Ezzor),” the document observed how “Western countries, the Gulf states and Turkey is supporting these efforts”.

The report warned explicitly that a rebel conquest of Hasaka and Deir Ezzor would likely spawn a militant Islamist political entity in eastern Syria:

_“If the situation unravels there is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist Principality in eastern Syria (Hasak and Der Zor), and this is exactly what the supporting powers want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran).”_

This extraordinary passage confirms that at least three years ago, the Pentagon anticipated the rise of a “Salafist Principality” as a direct consequence of its Syria strategy – and that the “supporting powers” behind the rebels “wanted” this outcome “to isolate the Syrian regime,” and weaken Shiite influence via Iraq and Iran.

Who were the “supporting powers?” According to Juan Cole, this refers to “those powers (e.g. Turkey and the Gulf monarchies) supporting the opposition.” He adds: “It doesn’t say the US or ‘the West’ wanted to see such a thing.”

This is a selective, and false, reading. Cole ignores that the sentences of the report mentioning Turkey and the Gulf States as “supporting powers,” all begin with “the West”:

“The West, the Gulf countries, and Turkey support the opposition.”

And three paragraphs before the mention of a “Salafist Principality”: “Western countries, the Gulf states and Turkey are supporting these efforts.”

The clear import of this precise language in the DIA report is that the “West, the Gulf countries, and Turkey” were not acting in isolation, but as a single coalition under Western leadership.

Similarly, Robert Barsocchini speculates that “supporting powers” might refer to al-Qaeda in Iraq. However, the US intelligence community does not classify AQI or any other non-state terrorist network as a “power”.

The use of the plural, “supporting powers,” clarifies that the reference is to a group of powers supporting the rebels, not just one entity like AQI.

Barsocchini, like Cole, also suggests that Western governments would not admit to wanting a "Salafist Principality," even privately. This is incorrect. Declassified files since World War II prove that Western governments frequently and privately admit to cultivating Islamist extremism for geopolitical reasons.

In summary, the Pentagon report is absolutely clear that the West, the Gulf states and Turkey were supporting the Syrian opposition to attain a common goal: the emergence of a “Salafist” political entity in eastern Syria that would help “isolate” Assad.

*Anticipating ISIS*
The Pentagon document cautioned that if such an Islamist entity did appear in eastern Syria, it could have “dire consequences” for Iraq, providing “the ideal atmosphere for AQI to return to its old pockets in Mosul and Ramadi,” and a “renewed momentum” for a unified jihad “among Sunni Iraq and Syria”.

Most strikingly, the report warned:

_“ISI could also declare an Islamic State through its union with other terrorist organisations in Iraq and Syria, which will create grave danger in regards to unifying Iraq and the protection of its territory.”_

So in 2012, the US intelligence community knew that an al-Qaeda victory over Hasaka and Deir al-Zour would likely facilitate the installation of an Islamist-Salafist entity, that its own allies - at least - wanted exactly that outcome, and that this outcome would create “the ideal atmosphere” for “AQI” and “ISI” to expand and even “declare an Islamic State” in Iraq and Syria, that could fracture Iraq.

*Subsidising ISIS*
So what did the Pentagon do in response to this information?

It escalated the strategy.

Even assuming the validity of Cole’s unilateral redaction of “the West” from the “supporting powers” behind the rebels, the implication is unchanged: in 2012, the Pentagon knew that its own allies, who were supplying arms to the rebels with CIA approval, wanted to see the emergence of an Islamist-Salafist political structure in eastern Syria.

Despite this, and despite ongoing intelligence updates proving that their allies were not funding "moderates" – instead supporting their favoured Islamist terrorists – US and European intelligence advisers on the ground simply continued on the same course.

No sooner had al-Qaeda and ISIS rebels conquered the eastern Syrian oil fields in Hasaka and Deir Ezzor in April 2013, they received direct Western financial support: the European Union voted to ease an embargo on Syria to allow the oil to be sold on international markets to European companies, with transactions approved by the FSA’s political overseers, the Syrian National Coalition.

“The logical conclusion from this craziness is that Europe will be funding al-Qaeda,” said Joshua Landis, a Syria expert at the University of Oklahoma.

Unsurprisingly, these al-Qaeda and ISIS inspired rebels supported by the Western-led coalition had an authoritarian theocratic agenda, distinct from the “many civilian activists, protesters and aid workers who had hoped the uprising would create a civil, democratic Syria.”

By September 2014, the EU’s ambassador to Iraq, Jana Hybaskova, complained to the Foreign Affairs Committee that “several EU member states have bought oil from the Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS) terrorist organisation that has been brutally conquering large portions of Iraq and Syria”.

So from early 2013 to late 2014, the West was bankrolling the jihadist-run "Salafist Principality" in eastern Syria through oil imports, fully cognizant that this entity posed a “grave danger” of galvanizing the rise of an Islamic State across Iraq and Syria.

The Pentagon cannot pretend it didn’t know the consequence of its strategy. Indeed, it doesn’t.

When asked repeatedly by journalist and ex-US marine Brad Hoff to dispel claims that the West aligned itself with IS or ISIS at some point in Syria, the DIA’s official response was telling: “No comment.”

_-_* Nafeez Ahmed*_ PhD is an investigative journalist, international security scholar and bestselling author who tracks what he calls the 'crisis of civilization.' He is a winner of the Project Censored Award for Outstanding Investigative Journalism for his Guardian reporting on the intersection of global ecological, energy and economic crises with regional geopolitics and conflicts. He has also written for The Independent, Sydney Morning Herald, The Age, The Scotsman, Foreign Policy, The Atlantic, Quartz, Prospect, New Statesman, Le Monde diplomatique, New Internationalist. His work on the root causes and covert operations linked to international terrorism officially contributed to the 9/11 Commission and the 7/7 Coroner’s Inquest._

_The views expressed in this article belong to the author and do not necessarily reflect the editorial policy of Middle East Eye._


----------



## Hindustani78

A peshmerga convoy drives towards a frontline in Khazer, about 30 kilometers (19 miles) east of Mosul, Iraq.











Peshmerga forces advance in the east of Mosul to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq on Monday






*Mosul has been under IS rule for more than two years and is still home to more than a million civilians according to U.N. estimates.*
Iraqi government and Kurdish forces, backed by U.S.-led coalition air and ground support, launched coordinated military operations early on Monday as the long-awaited fight to wrest the northern city of Mosul from Islamic State fighters got underway.

*Convoys of Iraqi, Kurdish and U.S. forces could be seen moving east of Mosul into the early hours of the day. Along the front line, U.S.-led coalition airstrikes sent plumes of smokes into the air and heavy artillery rounds could be heard. *

Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi announced the start of the operations on state television, launching the country on its toughest battle since American troops left nearly five years ago.

Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city, has been under IS rule for more than two years and is still home to more than a million civilians according to U.N. estimates.

*“These forces that are liberating you today, they have one goal in Mosul which is to get rid of Daesh and to secure your dignity. They are there for your sake,” al-Abadi said, addressing the city’s residents and using the Arabic language acronym for the Islamic State group. *

*“God willing, we shall win,” he added, dressed in the uniform of the elite counterterrorism forces and flanked by military commanders. *

The push to retake Mosul will be the biggest military operation in Iraq since American troops left in 2011 and, if successful, the strongest blow yet to the Islamic State. A statement on Al—Abadi’s website pledged the fight for the city would lead to the liberation of all Iraqi territory from the militants this year.

*In Washington, Defense Secretary Ash Carter called the launch of the operation to liberate Mosul “a decisive moment in the campaign” to deliver a lasting defeat to IS. He said the U.S. and other members of the international coalition stand ready to support Iraqi and Kurdish forces. *

Iraqi forces have been massing around the city in recent days, including elite special forces that are expected to lead the charge into the city, as well as Kurdish forces, Sunni tribal fighters, federal police and Shiite militia forces.

South of Mosul, Iraqi military units are based at the sprawling Qayara air base, but to the city’s east, men are camped out in abandoned homes as the tens of thousands of troops massed around the city have overwhelmed the few military bases in the area.

Kurdish forces are stationed to the north and east of Mosul, a mostly Sunni city that has long been a center of insurgent activity and anti-central government sentiment after the U.S.—led invasion of Iraq in 2003. Iraqi officials have warned that the Mosul operation has been rushed before a political agreement has been set for how the city will be governed after IS.

*Lt. Col. Amozhgar Taher with Iraq’s Kurdish forces, also known as the peshmerga, said his men would only move to retake a cluster of mostly Christian and Shabak villages east of Mosul and would not enter the city itself due to their concern for “sectarian sensitivities.” *

“To eliminate the threat we must eliminate (IS) from Mosul,” Taher said at a makeshift base in an abandoned house along the frontline some 30 kilometers (19 miles) east of Mosul.

The city fell to IS fighters during the militants’ June 2014 blitz that left nearly a third of Iraq in the extremists’ hands and plunged the country into its most severe crisis since the U.S-led invasion. After seizing Mosul, IS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi visited the city to declare an Islamic caliphate that at one point covered nearly a third of Iraq and Syria.

But since late last year, the militants have suffered battlefield losses in Iraq and their power in the country has largely shrunk to Mosul and small towns in the country’s north and west. Mosul is about 360 kilometers northwest of the capital, Baghdad.

The operation to retake Mosul is expected to be the most complex yet for Iraq’s military, which has been rebuilding from its humiliating 2014 defeat.

*Lt. Gen. Stephen Townsend, commander of Combined Joint Task Force Operation Inherent Resolve, said in a statement that the operation to regain control of Mosul could take “weeks, possibly longer.” *

Earlier, Iraqi Brig. Gen Haider Fadhil told _The Associated Press_ in an interview that more than 25,000 troops, including paramilitary forces made up of Sunni tribal fighters and Shiite militias, will take part in the offensive that will be launched from five directions around the city.

The role of the Shiite militias has been particularly sensitive, as Nineveh, where Mosul is located, is a majority Sunni province and Shiite militia forces have been accused of carrying out abuses against civilians in other operations in majority Sunni parts of Iraq.

Fadhil voiced concern about potential action from Turkish troops based in the region of Bashiqa, northeast of Mosul. Turkey sent troops to the area late last year to train anti—IS fighters there. But Baghdad has seen the Turkish presence as a “blatant violation” of Iraqi sovereignty and has demanded the Turkish troops withdraw, a call Ankara has ignored.

Military operations are also predicted to displace 200,000 to a million people, according to the United Nations. Just a few kilometers from the eastern front line, rows of empty camps for displaced civilians line the road, but aid groups say they only have enough space for some 100,000 people.

“It is the future of Iraq at stake,” said Aleksandar Milutinovic, the Iraq country director for the International Rescue Committee. He stressed that the population of Mosul is not all supporters of IS, “they’re just people who had no other opportunity or a place to go” and urged Iraqi forces to “show will and a very serious commitment to protecting civilians and ensuring their wellbeing.”

In the midst of a deep financial crisis, the Iraqi government says it lacks the funds to adequately prepare for the humanitarian fallout of the Mosul fight. In some cases commanders say they are encouraging civilians to stay in their homes rather than flee.

“While we may be celebrating a military victory (after the Mosul operation is complete),” said Falah Mustafa, the foreign minister for Iraq’s Kurdish region, “we don’t want to have also created a humanitarian catastrophe.”






Iraqi forces are deployed during an offensive to retake Mosul from Islamic State militants outside Mosul. (Photo: AP)





A U.S army soldier stands with his weapon at a military base in the Makhmour area near Mosul during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## Hindustani78

Smoke rises from clashes at Bartila in the east of Mosul during clashes with Islamic State militants, Iraq, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





A member of Iraqi security forces stands with his weapon in Qayara, south of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer






Peshmerga forces advance in the east of Mosul to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





Reuters / Monday, October 17, 2016
Tanks move past soldiers in military fatigues as the sun begins to set east of Mosul, where the Iraqi government launched a U.S.-backed offensive to drive Islamic State from the northern city. RUDAW via REUTERS VIDEO NEWS


----------



## Alshawi1234

credits go to Mosul Eye Facebook page. 

Summary of the first 24 hours of operation for the liberation of Mosul. - October 17, 2016.

First movement was towards Bashiqa, the town was liberated via a quick airdrop operation. This cut the link between Turkish forces and Mosul. 

Mobile communication towers were set up to give access to Mosul residents. Anti-IS cells are currently active, snapping photos and sending live feeds of IS Movements in the city. The patriot cells are also preparing to attack IS positions as iraqi forces aproach. 


1. To 2:30, time of Baghdad, the prime minister abadi announces the beginning of the operation of liberation.
2. Less than half an hour later, a huge display of the Iraqi forces take control of bashiqa [14 km north of Mosul], where we no longer had the presence of the daesh.
3. The Special Operations Force (ISF) and the forces of the coalition declare that use the tactic of "shock and awe" (shock and awe) in Mosul.
4. The highest concentration of combatants of the daesh is located in the village of ablij, close to the military camp of alghizlani in Mosul.
5. The Daesh Evacuates the university of Mosul completely. There is a very weak presence of daesh on the eastern bank of the Tigris River, and a very strong presence in the western shore of Mosul.
6. at the moment, are not recorded movements of the neighbors of Mosul. People keep the orders not to go out of the house. Also close their channels of communication as the bombing of the city is intensifying.
7. in less than an hour, the isf announces the total liberation of bashiqa.
8. The Isf and the coalition forces continue their strong bombing of Mosul and the surrounding areas.
9. Six hours after the start of the operations, the isf approaches hamdaniya, 35 km southeast of Mosul.
10. the isf enters bartella and its surrounding villages.
11. A long caravan of combatants of the daesh out of Mosul through wadi eqab towards ba ' AJ.
12. The Daesh evacuates their barracks in gogjali and karam, and leave behind their car bomb.
13. The neighbors of Mosul are voluntarily under curfew. Significantly reduces the presence of the daesh in the city.
14. Battalions doctors in Canada and the Czech Republic are moving with the military and prepare field hospitals and urgent attention.
15. The French Artillery Battalion and the special task force conducted tactical operations against daesh in Mosul. There's inforamaciones about the kidnapping of meanings heads of daesh in Mosul.
16. The Daesh holds hostage the doctors from the hospital aljamhouri, and threatens to execute them if they leave the hospital.
17. at this point, the villages and liberated areas are: Shaquli, basakhra, bas kirdan tarjala, Sheikh, Amir, badanah and hide to-Ulya, karbali, and kharaba sultan
18. The Daesh Rearranges all its security apparatus and sent to its members to the military apparatus. The majority of its fighters are teenagers.
19. The Daesh sends more than 20 suicide bombistas to fronts.
20. at the moment, there is tranquility in Mosul. In some areas of the eastern shore the daesh has completely disappeared. It is reported a number of traffic accidents of vehicles of the daesh. People are very quiet, and the city is located in total silence.
21. The Isf releases Nimrod and continues its advance towards Mosul.
22. Turkey declares that will not be involved in the operations for the liberation of Mosul, and sent a delegation to Baghdad. 
23. Mosul eye will shortly be posting a list with the names of the leaders of daesh who still remain in Mosul.
24., the Iraqi air force launched more than 17 million printed sheets on 16 districts in the province of Nineveh, hawija in the province of kirkuk, ALQA ' im, rawa and ana in the province of anbar, the biggest launch In the military history of Iraq, to prepare for the release of these areas from the hands of the daesh.

------

Some other info

Turkmen forces are mostly in the 92 brigade of the iraqi army. They will enter Mosul as part of the iraqi army and not the PMF. (PMF was assigned around mosul and not inside the city) 

These forces are compromised of a thousands of shia Turkmen who were forced to leave their homes by IS in Nineveh. Majority of the Turmen youth signed up to join the PMF and ISF as soon as they arrived to central and south Iraq. They have took part in most operations in Anbar, sallihiddin, Diyala, jurf al Nasr, and are now taking part in the Nineveh ops as part of the army. 

The 92 brigade, AKA the Tel Afar or Turkmen brigade.

A song dedicated to the 92 brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Alshawi1234 said:


> credits go to Mosul Eye Facebook page.
> 
> Summary of the first 24 hours of operation for the liberation of Mosul. - October 17, 2016.
> 
> First movement was towards Bashiqa, the town was liberated via a quick airdrop operation. This cut the link between Turkish forces and Mosul.
> 
> Mobile communication towers were set up to give access to Mosul residents. Anti-IS cells are currently active, snapping photos and sending live feeds of IS Movements in the city. The patriot cells are also preparing to attack IS positions as iraqi forces aproach.
> 
> 
> 1. To 2:30, time of Baghdad, the prime minister abadi announces the beginning of the operation of liberation.
> 2. Less than half an hour later, a huge display of the Iraqi forces take control of bashiqa [14 km north of Mosul], where we no longer had the presence of the daesh.
> 3. The Special Operations Force (ISF) and the forces of the coalition declare that use the tactic of "shock and awe" (shock and awe) in Mosul.
> 4. The highest concentration of combatants of the daesh is located in the village of ablij, close to the military camp of alghizlani in Mosul.
> 5. The Daesh Evacuates the university of Mosul completely. There is a very weak presence of daesh on the eastern bank of the Tigris River, and a very strong presence in the western shore of Mosul.
> 6. at the moment, are not recorded movements of the neighbors of Mosul. People keep the orders not to go out of the house. Also close their channels of communication as the bombing of the city is intensifying.
> 7. in less than an hour, the isf announces the total liberation of bashiqa.
> 8. The Isf and the coalition forces continue their strong bombing of Mosul and the surrounding areas.
> 9. Six hours after the start of the operations, the isf approaches hamdaniya, 35 km southeast of Mosul.
> 10. the isf enters bartella and its surrounding villages.
> 11. A long caravan of combatants of the daesh out of Mosul through wadi eqab towards ba ' AJ.
> 12. The Daesh evacuates their barracks in gogjali and karam, and leave behind their car bomb.
> 13. The neighbors of Mosul are voluntarily under curfew. Significantly reduces the presence of the daesh in the city.
> 14. Battalions doctors in Canada and the Czech Republic are moving with the military and prepare field hospitals and urgent attention.
> 15. The French Artillery Battalion and the special task force conducted tactical operations against daesh in Mosul. There's inforamaciones about the kidnapping of meanings heads of daesh in Mosul.
> 16. The Daesh holds hostage the doctors from the hospital aljamhouri, and threatens to execute them if they leave the hospital.
> 17. at this point, the villages and liberated areas are: Shaquli, basakhra, bas kirdan tarjala, Sheikh, Amir, badanah and hide to-Ulya, karbali, and kharaba sultan
> 18. The Daesh Rearranges all its security apparatus and sent to its members to the military apparatus. The majority of its fighters are teenagers.
> 19. The Daesh sends more than 20 suicide bombistas to fronts.
> 20. at the moment, there is tranquility in Mosul. In some areas of the eastern shore the daesh has completely disappeared. It is reported a number of traffic accidents of vehicles of the daesh. People are very quiet, and the city is located in total silence.
> 21. The Isf releases Nimrod and continues its advance towards Mosul.
> 22. Turkey declares that will not be involved in the operations for the liberation of Mosul, and sent a delegation to Baghdad.
> 23. Mosul eye will shortly be posting a list with the names of the leaders of daesh who still remain in Mosul.
> 24., the Iraqi air force launched more than 17 million printed sheets on 16 districts in the province of Nineveh, hawija in the province of kirkuk, ALQA ' im, rawa and ana in the province of anbar, the biggest launch In the military history of Iraq, to prepare for the release of these areas from the hands of the daesh.
> 
> ------
> 
> Some other info
> 
> Turkmen forces are mostly in the 92 brigade of the iraqi army. They will enter Mosul as part of the iraqi army and not the PMF. (PMF was assigned around mosul and not inside the city)
> 
> These forces are compromised of a thousands of shia Turkmen who were forced to leave their homes by IS in Nineveh. Majority of the Turmen youth signed up to join the PMF and ISF as soon as they arrived to central and south Iraq. They have took part in most operations in Anbar, sallihiddin, Diyala, jurf al Nasr, and are now taking part in the Nineveh ops as part of the army.
> 
> The 92 brigade, AKA the Tel Afar or Turkmen brigade.
> 
> A song dedicated to the 92 brigade.



Excellent news from first day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Turkmen fighters from be 16th army division head to Mosul northern front. 






The Shabak people are another ethnic minority living in Niniveh. They reside in about 60 towns on the Nineveh plains, they were forced to leave their homes by IS. now they are preparing to take their land back in participation with the iraqi army and other forces from Nineveh plains. Including Turkmen and Christian fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

Southern front of Mosul across the Tigris river having most towns (habited) areas is the toughest front currently being treated which is treated by the ISF. Yet Kurds who are again doing barely anything but build trenches and pose with cameras are receiving all the coverage in western news, the west is obsessed with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> Southern front of Mosul across the Tigris river having most towns (habited) areas is the toughest front currently being treated which is treated by the ISF. Yet Kurds who are again doing barely anything but build trenches and pose with cameras are receiving all the coverage in western news, the west is obsessed with them.



Barzani's Peshmerga are one of the most incompetent forces in Iraq, but thanks to being a western favorite, they are covered extensively. Iraqi forces have advanced in too many areas without even one single US strike, yet Peshmerga can't advance an inch without heavy US air support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

f16





--


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, October 19, 2016
Peshmerga forces stand around a tunnel used by Islamic State militants on the outskirts of Bartila, east of Mosul during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari






Reuters / Tuesday, October 18, 2016
Iraqi security forces advance in Qayara, south of Mosul, to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## f1000n

Serpentine said:


> Barzani's Peshmerga are one of the most incompetent forces in Iraq, but thanks to being a western favorite, they are covered extensively. Iraqi forces have advanced in too many areas without even one single US strike, yet Peshmerga can't advance an inch without heavy US air support.



He's doing everything he can to undermine the country, it's not new however. Before he invited the Iraqi army to fight his fellow PUK Kurds, his term already ended but the KRG is not a democracy either way. It's a tribal form of governance, he brought in his brothers and cousins to take top positions within the government. Within time he'll get in problems, like in the past.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Precise intelligence reports coming in from Mosul. Reports about every Convoy or VBIED which enters or leaves as well as IS hideouts.

People are snapping images of IS locations. Sending names of all IS members and where they live. 


After continuous setbacks IS has ordered all residents to give up their SIM cards to the nearest hisbah stations within 24 hours otherwise their houses will be raided and belonging confiscated. 


Iraqi Air Force targets IS meetings, killing and iniuring dozens of them.


----------



## 500

M825A1 white phosphorus smoke rounds used in Mosul offensive:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789127011335868416
Nothing wrong with that, just note next time someone screams about these rounds in Gaza.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> M825A1 white phosphorus smoke rounds used in Mosul offensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, just note next time someone screams about these rounds in Gaza.



Very obviously photoshopped, try again.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...-have-fled-mosul-says-us-general_1941674.html
Last Updated: Wednesday, October 19, 2016 - 23:04


Washington: Islamic State leaders have fled the Iraqi city of Mosul which is under a massive siege by Iraqi forces, aided by the US-led coalition forces, a US general has said.

Operation Inherent Resolve commander US Gen. Gary Volesky said at a briefing on Wednesday that most of the foreign fighters recruited by the terror group have remained to defend Mosul, the outfit's stronghold.

"We have got indications that [Islamic State] leaders have left, a lot of foreign fighters we expect will stay," Volesky told reporters at the Pentagon.

The US Army general and coalition spokesman explained that it is harder for foreign fighters to flee the area than for local jihadists.

"They will be the ones [who] really want to stay and fight…because they really do not have any other place to go," Volesky said.

On Monday, Iraqi Prime Minister Haider Abadi announced the start of military operations to retake Mosul from Islamic State militants. The US-led coalition is providing Iraqi Security Forces with air power, artillery, intelligence, advisers and other support, the US military's Central Command has said.

The Islamic State, which is outlawed in Russia and other countries, seized Mosul in 2014 along with a number of other Iraqi cities and towns.

IANS


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-usa-casualty-idUSKCN12K2AB
Thu Oct 20, 2016 | 1:45pm EDT
A U.S. service member died on Thursday from wounds sustained in an improvised explosive device blast in northern Iraq, the U.S.-led military coalition said in a statement.

The statement did not identify the service member or the exact location of the incident.

(Reporting by Idrees Ali and Yeganeh Torbati, editing by G Crosse)


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Very obviously photoshopped, try again.


LOL. I posted a video too.


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Friday, October 21, 2016 - 12:05

Kirkuk: Gunmen wearing suicide vests attacked government targets in the Kurdish-controlled city of Kirkuk and killed 16 at an Iranian-run construction site further north on Friday as troops advanced on jihadist bastion Mosul.

There was no immediate claim for the attacks but nearly all such raids have been carried out by the Islamic State group, which is attempting to defend its last major Iraqi tronghold against a massive military offensive.

In one attack, three bombers infiltrated a power plant being built by an Iranian company near Dibis, a town about 40 kilometers (25 miles) northwest of Kirkuk, the mayor said.

*"Three suicide bombers attacked the power plant at around 6:00 am (0300 GMT), killing 12 Iraqi administrators and engineers and four Iranian technicians," Dibis mayor Abdullah Nureddin al-Salehi told AFP.*

A police lieutenant colonel confirmed the casualty toll.

The mayor said the attack led to clashes with security forces, who managed to kill one of the bombers before he detonated his vest. The other two blew themselves up once they were surrounded, he said.

Hours earlier, *a commando of suicide bombers armed with rifles attacked multiple locations in Kirkuk*, an ethnically divided city 240 kilometers (150 miles) north of Baghdad, security sources said.

A Kurdish intelligence officer said* four suicide bombers attacked the main police headquarters in the city at around 3:00 am (2400 GMT Thursday).*
"The security forces managed to shoot one of them dead, the other three blew themselves up," he said.

Several other targets in the south of the city were attacked by what the officer said were members of Islamic State, sparking clashes with security forces that were still ongoing five hours later.

A Kirkuk official told AFP that a total curfew was slapped on the city.

AFP

First Published: Friday, October 21, 2016 - 12:05


----------



## Hindustani78

Kurdish Peshmerga fighters position behind dirt barriers built along the front line with militants from the al-Qaeda-inspired ISIS and the Levant (ISIL), in Mariam Bek village, between the northern cities of Tikrit and Kirkuk, Iraq. File photo


http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-police-compound-in-kirkuk/article9250609.ece

*The attack comes as the Iraqi government and Kurdish forces are making a major push to drive IS from Mosul. *
Militants armed with assault rifles and explosives attacked a police compound in the northern Iraqi city of Kirkuk early on Friday in an assault that was quickly claimed by the Islamic State group and likely aimed at diverting the authorities’ attention for the battle to retake the IS-held Mosul.

Multiple explosions rocked the city and gun battles were underway, said witnesses in Kirkuk, speaking on condition of anonymity as they were concerned for their safety.

IS said its fighters were behind the attack, which the extremist group said targeted the Iraqi government. The claim was carried by the IS-run Aamaq news agency and could not immediately be verified.

Local Kurdish television channel Rudaw aired footage showing black smoke rising over the city as extended bursts of automatic gunfire rang out. The TV, however, quoted Kirkuk Gov. Najmadin Karim as saying that the militants have not seized any government buildings.

There were no immediate reports of casualties.

The attack comes as the Iraqi government and Kurdish forces are making a major push to drive Islamic State militants from Iraq’s second-largest city of Mosul.

Kirkuk is an oil-rich city some 290 kilometers (180 miles) north of Baghdad that is claimed by both Iraq’s central government and the country’s Kurdish region. It has long been a flashpoint for tension and has been the scene of multiple attacks by Islamic State militants.

Iraqi and Kurdish forces backed by U.S.-led coalition support launched a multi-pronged assault this week to retake Mosul and surrounding areas from IS. The operation is the largest undertaken by the Iraqi military since the 2003 U.S-led invasion.

Iraqi officials said they had advanced as far as the town of Bartella, nine miles (15 kilometers) from Mosul’s outskirts, by Thursday.

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/worl...ays-sending-aid-for-10000-to-iraqs-mosul.html

REUTERS
*Published *Oct 21, 2016, 8:23 pm IST
*Updated *Oct 21, 2016, 8:23 pm IST
The 20-truck convoy is carrying supplies including dried food, clothing and several hundred tents and beds.




Iraqi and Kurdish forces have seized territory around Mosul in recent days in preparation for a long-anticipated offensive on the last major stronghold held by Islamic State in Iraq. (Photo: AFP)


*Ankara*: *The Turkish Red Crescent is sending trucks of aid to northern Iraq with enough food and humanitarian supplies for 10,000 people displaced by fighting in Mosul, the president of the agency said on Friday.*

Iraqi and Kurdish forces have seized territory around Mosul in recent days in preparation for a long-anticipated offensive on the last major stronghold held by Islamic State in Iraq. Turkey has warned of a potential wave of refugees.

*"In the first stage, we are sending this aid to the nearly 30 villages around Mosul that have been liberated. There are 3,000 to 4,000 people on the move from those villages, the trucks aim to reach them," Kerem Kinik, president of the Turkish Red Crescent, told Reuters.*

*The 20-truck convoy is carrying supplies including dried food, clothing and several hundred tents and beds. It also has enough clothing for as many as 35,000 people.*


Kinik said between 150,000-400,000 people could ultimately be displaced from Mosul and that additional camps, on top of more than 40 already in place, were being built by Turkish aid agencies in northern Iraq in preparation.

"In a bad scenario, a new refugee camp, one for 100,000 people, could be built. The current camps are for 20,000 people," Kinik said, adding that the Red Crescent was working in coordination with northern Iraq's regional government and with the United Nations' humanitarian arm, OCHA.

Reuters / Thursday, October 20, 2016
An IED planted by Islamic States fighters explodes in front of Iraqi special forces vehicles in Bartella, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic




Reuters / Thursday, October 20, 2016
An Iraqi special forces soldier fires an RPG during clashes with Islamic States fighters in Bartella, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic




Reuters / Thursday, October 20, 2016
Members of the Peshmerga forces are seen inside a military vehicle north of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Ari Jalal




Reuters / Thursday, October 20, 2016
An Islamic State suicide bomber attacks an Iraqi special forces unit with a car bomb during clashes in Bartella, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.navytimes.com/articles/...avy-sailor-killed-in-northern-iraq-bomb-blast

By: Staff report, October 21, 2016 (Photo Credit: Todd Warshaw/Getty Images)
The Defense Department released the identity of the sailor killed by an explosion on Thursday amid the U.S.-backed effort to retake Mosul from Islamic State fighters.

Chief Petty Officer Jason Finan, a 34-year-old from Anaheim, California, died “of wounds sustained in an improvised explosive device blast” in northern Iraq, DoD said in a news release.

"The entire Navy Expeditionary Combat Command family offers our deepest condolences and sympathies to the family and loved ones of the Sailor we lost," said Rear Adm. Brian Brakke, the head of NECC, in a statement Friday.

Finan had been assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 3.


----------



## GiannKall

Hindustani78 said:


> https://www.navytimes.com/articles/...avy-sailor-killed-in-northern-iraq-bomb-blast
> 
> By: Staff report, October 21, 2016 (Photo Credit: Todd Warshaw/Getty Images)
> The Defense Department released the identity of the sailor killed by an explosion on Thursday amid the U.S.-backed effort to retake Mosul from Islamic State fighters.
> 
> Chief Petty Officer Jason Finan, a 34-year-old from Anaheim, California, died “of wounds sustained in an improvised explosive device blast” in northern Iraq, DoD said in a news release.
> 
> "The entire Navy Expeditionary Combat Command family offers our deepest condolences and sympathies to the family and loved ones of the Sailor we lost," said Rear Adm. Brian Brakke, the head of NECC, in a statement Friday.
> 
> Finan had been assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 3.



One dead American RIP. How many millions of Iraqis have died?


----------



## Serpentine

It's so horrible to watch, they are just kids. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789592255074041856

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## f1000n

Sunnis... Locals...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

GiannKall said:


> One dead American RIP. How many millions of Iraqis have died?


Iraqis shouldn't be terrorists.
Lets not blame everything on the Americans
There's no helping these type of people.



Serpentine said:


> It's so horrible to watch, they are just kids.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789592255074041856


I don't care!!!! Keep them out of Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...ded-in-isis-raid-in-iraqs-kirkuk_1942402.html

Last Updated: Saturday, October 22, 2016 - 13:22

An ongoing attack by the Islamic State group in the Iraqi city of Kirkuk has killed at least 46 people, mostly members of the security forces, security and medical sources said Saturday.

"We have 46 dead and 133 wounded, most of them members of the security services, as result of the clashes with Daesh (IS)," an interior ministry brigadier general told AFP.

The toll was confirmed by a source at the Kirkuk health directorate.

The brigadier general also said at least 25 jihadist attackers had been killed since the raid was launched early Friday.



AFP

First Published: Saturday, October 22, 2016 - 13:22


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi forces signal the capture of the main church in Bartella on the outskirts of Mosul.







http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ary-carter-arrives-in-iraq/article9255545.ece

U.S. Defence Secretary Ash Carter arrived in Iraq on Saturday to meet his commanders and assess the progress in the opening days of the operation to retake the northern city of Mosul from Islamic State militants.

Mr. Carter will meet Iraqi leaders and military commanders to determine how the fight is going and whether or not any changes, increased resources or other assistance is needed.

His meetings in Turkey signalled moves to tamp down escalating tensions between Turkey and Iraq over Turkish military operations in northern Iraq. The divide has only grown as the operation to retake Mosul began to take shape.

There are some 500 Turkish troops at a base north of Mosul who have been training Sunni and Kurdish fighters since last December. Baghdad says the troops are there without permission and has called on them to withdraw. Ankara has refused, and insists it will play a role in liberating the city.

The U.S. service member killed earlier this week was the fourth U.S. combat death in Iraq since the U.S. began military operations against the Islamic State in August 2014. It was the first since the Mosul operation began, and the service member was working with Iraqi special forces northeast of Mosul and serving as an explosive ordnance disposal specialist.

*IS assault kills 14 in kirkuk*

Meanwhile, IS attacked targets in and around the northern Iraqi city of Kirkuk on Friday in a coordinated assault that killed at least 14 people.

Mr. Carter is expected to meet with Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi as well as other top officials.

The U.S. estimates there are between 3,000 and 5,000 IS militants in the Mosul area, but some of the top leaders have likely fled the city. A key factor will be how long those mid-level commanders stay in the city, or if they decide to leave.

The U.S. is uncertain how hard IS will defend Mosul. But, once the fighting gets to the centre of the city, IS will have certain advantages that are more favourable for the use of snipers and the restriction of vehicle movement.

More than 4,800 U.S. troops are in Iraq and there are more than 100 U.S. special operations forces operating with Iraqi units. Hundreds more U.S. forces are playing a support role in staging bases farther from the front lines.


----------



## Hindustani78

By: Staff report, October 21, 2016 (Photo Credit: Navy)
Navy Expeditionary Combat Command released the identity and information about an *Navy explosive ordnance disposal technician killed Thursday in an explosion, amid the U.S.-backed effort to retake Mosul from Islamic State fighters. *

*Chief Petty Officer (EOD/EXW/SW/PJ/DV) Jason Finan, a 34-year-old from Anaheim, California, died “of wounds sustained in an improvised explosive device blast” in northern Iraq, DoD said in a news release. *

"The entire Navy Expeditionary Combat Command family offers our deepest condolences and sympathies to the family and loved ones of the sailor we lost," said Rear Adm. Brian Brakke, the head of NECC, in a statement Friday.

Finan, a master explosive ordnance disposal technician was assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 3 and was serving in an advisory capacity to the Iraqi coalition force supporting Operation Inherent Resolve in Iraq.

Finan joined the Navy in 2003 and served aboard the aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan from 2004 through 2006, when he was selected for training as an explosive ordnance disposal technician, according to Navy records.

Attending dive school first, he spent the next year in training at the Naval School Explosive Ordnance Disposal at Eglin Air Force Base in Florida. 

His entire career as an EOD tech has been spent with EODMU 3 in Coronado. Along with the warfare qualifications listed above, Finan is an Iraq veteran who earned the Navy Marine Corps commendation for his service in combat. His awards: 

Navy Marine Corps Commendation w/ Combat V
Army Commendation Medal
Navy Marine Corps Achievement Medal (two awards)
Army Achievement Medal
Combat Action Ribbon (two awards)
Joint Meritorious Unit Award
Good Conduct Medal
Nationai Defense Service Medal
Afghanistan Campaign Ribbon
Iraq Campaign Ribbon
Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal
Global War on Terrorism Service Medal
Sea Service Deployment Ribbon
NATO Medal
Rifle Expert Medal
Pistol Expert Medal


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> Barzani's Peshmerga are one of the most incompetent forces in Iraq, but thanks to being a western favorite, they are covered extensively. Iraqi forces have advanced in too many areas without even one single US strike, yet Peshmerga can't advance an inch without heavy US air support.


Shia military forces asie... Iraqi forces dont have a respectable record themselves. abandoning their positions and running away leaving equipment has happened many times. without Iranian help or help from shia oriented private armies... Daesh would have overrun Baghdad.



Hindustani78 said:


> Iraqi forces signal the capture of the main church in Bartella on the outskirts of Mosul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ary-carter-arrives-in-iraq/article9255545.ece
> 
> U.S. Defence Secretary Ash Carter arrived in Iraq on Saturday to meet his commanders and assess the progress in the opening days of the operation to retake the northern city of Mosul from Islamic State militants.
> 
> Mr. Carter will meet Iraqi leaders and military commanders to determine how the fight is going and whether or not any changes, increased resources or other assistance is needed.
> 
> His meetings in Turkey signalled moves to tamp down escalating tensions between Turkey and Iraq over Turkish military operations in northern Iraq. The divide has only grown as the operation to retake Mosul began to take shape.
> 
> There are some 500 Turkish troops at a base north of Mosul who have been training Sunni and Kurdish fighters since last December. Baghdad says the troops are there without permission and has called on them to withdraw. Ankara has refused, and insists it will play a role in liberating the city.
> 
> The U.S. service member killed earlier this week was the fourth U.S. combat death in Iraq since the U.S. began military operations against the Islamic State in August 2014. It was the first since the Mosul operation began, and the service member was working with Iraqi special forces northeast of Mosul and serving as an explosive ordnance disposal specialist.
> 
> *IS assault kills 14 in kirkuk*
> 
> Meanwhile, IS attacked targets in and around the northern Iraqi city of Kirkuk on Friday in a coordinated assault that killed at least 14 people.
> 
> Mr. Carter is expected to meet with Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi as well as other top officials.
> 
> The U.S. estimates there are between 3,000 and 5,000 IS militants in the Mosul area, but some of the top leaders have likely fled the city. A key factor will be how long those mid-level commanders stay in the city, or if they decide to leave.
> 
> The U.S. is uncertain how hard IS will defend Mosul. But, once the fighting gets to the centre of the city, IS will have certain advantages that are more favourable for the use of snipers and the restriction of vehicle movement.
> 
> More than 4,800 U.S. troops are in Iraq and there are more than 100 U.S. special operations forces operating with Iraqi units. Hundreds more U.S. forces are playing a support role in staging bases farther from the front lines.


it is surprising to see that a church survived the terrorism of the ISIS scum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

Irfan Baloch said:


> would have overrun



For sure. Founded by the CIA and led by elite ex Saddam officers.

Bro. Irfan. No surprise for me. Isis scum is watching his masters voice : " No violence vs. Yezid and Christians".

Otherwise 500 Million USD propaganda budget vs. Islam would fail.

Why a Yezide woman got a peace price ? Not one thousands muslim NGO s?

Please analyze. All territory left without combat from ISIS was occupied from US ally PKK/ YPG.

Same happens now in Mosul. West front is open and they can easy travel through PKK area to Raqqa.

Great show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hurshid Celebi said:


> For sure. Founded by the CIA and led by elite ex Saddam officers.


funded by those who have no value for life of people in the middle east. 

the making of ISIS is special in a way that it comprises of eryone who fit the job description regardless of religious, ethnic, sectarian affiliation people were selected on the basis of how useful they are to make this ISIS brand synonymous with brutality and savagery 

the same CIA made a failed coup attempt against Erdogan but Turkey has (hopefully) recovered from it and I was wishing that Turks carefully reconsider their alliances and "allies" and put their own interests and security of their people first rather than what others want. Erdogon showed willingness to talk to Syrian regime and even approach Russians .. that pissed off the Saudis and Americans and the coup was plotted. . but thankfully failed.. I think it was a time that Iran and Turkey should have approached each other regarding Iraq since it is in their own interest to bring peace there and reconcile their differences.. but I am wishing for too much (cant help it because Turkey and Iran are our dear friends we identify much more than our Arab masters)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

GiannKall said:


> One dead American RIP. How many millions of Iraqis have died?




United States is helping Iraqi Central Government to regain control of the territories which is being occupied by the Baathists.


----------



## f1000n

seems like abadi used the opportunity to return PMF and Iraqi army to kerkuk


----------



## Falcon29

f1000n said:


> seems like abadi used the opportunity to return PMF and Iraqi army to kerkuk



In your opinion, does PMF play better role in liberation operations or maintaining stability in post liberation regions? I believe PMF needs to have presence in volatile areas in Iraq, for years after successful operations, they seem to do better holding ground and maintaining stability than the IA, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## OldTwilight

Falcon29 said:


> In your opinion, does PMF play better role in liberation operations or maintaining stability in post liberation regions? I believe PMF needs to have presence in volatile areas in Iraq, for years after successful operations, they seem to do better holding ground and maintaining stability than the IA, correct me if I'm wrong.



if I don't mistake , PMF is Iraqi version of Bassij ( although they had Hashd al Shabi even in Iraq-Iran war ) ....
in Iran , member of Bassij are mostly from same area and stay in their own area and try to secure their own area/town/city/region ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> In your opinion, does PMF play better role in liberation operations or maintaining stability in post liberation regions? I believe PMF needs to have presence in volatile areas in Iraq, for years after successful operations, they seem to do better holding ground and maintaining stability than the IA, correct me if I'm wrong.



When the army collapsed in 2014 both US and Iraqi officials were speaking of forming the national guard. The national guard would mean local forces become an official ISF force as in the past to guard their own territories. They first had to pass a bill for the forming of the national guard, this however became a political issue costing lots of time. Meanwhile the PMF was formed, today the PMF has forces from every background/region. The PMF took the role they intended for the national guard, they will as you said remain as a holding force along with the police forces. PMF has less centralized command, they don't need to request permission from so many commanders, they're more flexible. Recently the gov also recognized the PMF as an official ISF force.

It's still messy but that's something they'd have to work on after the big Mosul OP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...two-civilians-hundreds-fall-sick_1942515.html

Qayyarah (Iraq): Toxic fumes released when jihadists torched a* sulphur plant near Mosul have killed two Iraqi civilians*, made many ill and forced US troops at a nearby base to wear masks.


Qayyarah hospital has checked at least 500 people complaining of breathing problems over the past two days but officials announced Saturday that the fire had been extinguished.

"Daesh blew up the sulphur plant two days ago and that has led to the deaths of two people among the civilians in nearby villages," Iraqi General Qusay Hamid Kadhem told AFP, using an Arabic acronym for the Islamic State group (IS).

The senior officer of the interior ministry`s elite rapid response force said "many others were injured as a result of the toxic smoke."

According to security and health sources in the area, where *tens of thousands of Iraqi forces are involved in a massive offensive to wrest Mosul back from IS, the group torched at least part of the Mishraq sulphur factory on Wednesday.*

The blast released toxic fumes that were seen and felt by residents in the area and, early on Saturday, by forces and reporters around Qayyarah, one of the main staging bases of the anti-IS operation south of Mosul.

On Saturday morning, a haze of white smoke covered the Qayyarah base, making anything more than a few hundred metres away difficult to see.

It made people present in the area cough and their eyes water.

On the road north from Qayyarah, a huge column of *white smoke marked the site of the sulphur factory fire, while black smoke rose from burning oil wells set alight by IS.*

At the rudimentary health centre in Qayyarah, Doctor Khairi Awad said around 500 cases of people of all ages complaining of breathing problems had been recorded.

"They were treated with oxygen and eight cases were transferred to Makhmur hospital because we don`t have the capabilities to handle more serious cases," he told AFP by phone.

General Kadhem admitted that the toxic fumes were also having an impact on military operations: "Of course, this is affecting our planned progress."A US official in Baghdad told reporters that American forces stationed at the main staging base of Qayyarah, south of Mosul, had taken out their gas masks as a precaution.

*"There is a sulphur plant near Q-West*," the military official said, speaking on condition of anonymity.

IS militants "found a storage pile of sulphur" and set it on fire, he said. "This caused a very large smoke plume."

The official explained that the wind had recently turned and started blowing the toxic cloud towards Qayyarah.

*"There are people who have chosen to wear their protective gear," he said, playing down the risk and stressing that only basic protective equipment was being used.*

"Nobody is hurt at this point," he added, referring to US personnel on the base.

"As a precaution, coalition personnel at sites affected by the smoke have been directed to limit their activity outdoors," a coalition statement said later Saturday.

*"The enemy has used chemical weapons in the past, and we`re going to make sure we are taking every measure to mitigate the risk to our forces," said Major General Gary J. Volesky, commander of the coalition`s land component.*

*"Force protection is my number one priority here," he said in a separate statement, which also announced that 24,000 protective chemical masks had been distributed to Iraqi forces during training in preparation for the Mosul offensive.*

US officials said samples were sent to a lab to determine "what, if any, concerns may result from this incident."

The sulphur release was believed to have been much smaller than that caused at the same plant in June 2003.


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi forces gather during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, on October 21, 2016. (REUTERS)


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## 50cent

Syrian teroist friend in Iraq caught dressing as women trying to escape bad luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

Masul for US and alleppo for russia. Citizens are in middle for die.


----------



## Hindustani78

A Kurdish peshmerga fighter aims to fire during an operation to attack ISIS militants in the town of Naweran, near Mosul, October 23, 2016. (Reuters) 


Sunday, 23 October 2016


Kurdish fighters said they had taken the town of Bashiqa near Mosul from ISIS on Sunday as coalition forces pressed their offensive against the militants’ last stronghold in Iraq.

A US official said Masoud Barzani, President of the Iraqi Kurdish Region, had informed US Defense Secretary Ash Carter that the Kurds had succeeded in liberating Bashiqa from ISIS. 

Kurdish peshmerga fighters told reporters at the scene they had entered Bashiqa, but journalists were not being allowed into the town.

As the Pentagon chief went into talks with Barzani, US officials said Kurdish peshmerga forces had almost reached their goals in the week-old offensive.

The battle plan is for the peshmerga forces to stop along a line at an average of 20 kilometers (12 miles) outside of the city of Mosul, ISIS’s last major stronghold in Iraq.

“They are pretty much there,” a US military official said Saturday when Carter was holding meetings in Baghdad.





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/fo...iraq.aspx?pageID=238&nID=105266&NewsCatID=352

Four militants with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) in Iraq’s* Dohuk district *were “neutralized” on Oct. 23 during an operation with an armed drone, according to the Turkish military, state-run Anadolu Agency has reported. 
*
Another operation with an armed drone was conducted near Chale Mountain in the same region. *

The Turkish army uses the term “neutralized” to denote PKK militants that have been killed or incapacitated in battle.

October/23/2016


----------



## f1000n

Rutba attack was repelled, several IS captured. (According to a video and army source). This town should have a trench dug on its front line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*ISIS executes at least 284 area villagers in Mosul as Iraqi forces close in to take city*




_




DENIS SLATTERY OCT 21, 2016 4:19 PM
The bloody battle for Mosul took a deadly turn Friday as cowardly jihadists executed at least 284 innocent people.

ISIS militants rounded up men and boys from villages near the northern Iraqi city and shot them before dumping their corpses in a mass grave using a bulldozer, CNN reported, citing an Iraqi intelligence source.

The barbaric move followed a dire and eerily prescient warning from the United Nations about the lengths that the militant group would go to as Iraqi forces close in on the ISIS stronghold.

Earlier in the week, Islamic radicals abducted 550 families and moved them to strategic locations in the city, said Zeid Ra’ad Al Hussein, the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights.

The terrorist tactic — intended to deter air strikes — came as the extremist fighters offered deadly resistance, unleashing a wave of snipers, suicide bombers, and a trail of hidden explosives as Iraqi forces made their way toward the city.

“We know (ISIS) has no regard for human life, which is why it is incumbent upon the Iraqi government to do its utmost to protect civilians,” Zeid said.

The UN had “verified information” that ISIS forced residents from the nearby villages of Samalia and Najafia into Mosul earlier in the week, part of an “apparent policy of preventing civilians from escaping to areas controlled by Iraqi security forces.”





A member of the Iraqi Kurdish forces receives treatment after being injured during clashes with jihadist gunmen in the southern suburbs of Kirkuk.IMAGE BY: MARWAN IBRAHIM/AFP/GETTY IMAGES
On top of the disturbing number of dead reported Friday, Zeid said his office was also investigating reports that the group had killed at least 40 civilians for suspected disloyalty.

“There is a grave danger that ISIL fighters will not only use such vulnerable people as human shields but may opt to kill them rather than see them liberated,” he said, using an alternate name for the sadistic group.

Other terror groups have used innocent civilians as human shields. Israeli officials have said for years that Hamas used the tactic, waging war from crowded apartments and hospitals._

_Gunfire erupted and more than a dozen cars strapped with explosives were set off before a cautious calm enveloped the historically Christian town.

As the smoke cleared and fighting subsided, the peal of church bells replaced the cacophony of bullets and the clamor of mortars.





Smoke billows from an area near the Iraqi town of Nawaran, just northeast of Mosul, as Iraqi Kurdish Peshmerga fighters march down a dirt road Thursday.IMAGE BY: SAFIN HAMED/AFP/GETTY IMAGES
“Bartella is now safe and secured. It is under our complete control,” said Major Gen. Maan Saadi, the head of Iraqi special forces.

The stone sanctuary of Saint Matthew’s Syriac Orthodox Church, where militants had removed crosses and defaced statues, was cluttered with remnants of an ISIS training facility.

Unused rockets stood in the adjoining cemetery, resting on the gravestones. More than 80 militants were killed in the battle, Saadi added.

About 3,900 people have fled Mosul and the nearbyu Hamdaniyah district over the past five days.IMAGE BY: CARL COURT/GETTY IMAGES
It was not clear how many casualties were suffered by the Iraqi forces.

A day earlier, tragedy struck as a sailor with the U.S. Navy, 34-year-old Jason Finan, was killedwhen the armored car he was riding in struck a roadside bomb, officials said.

The California native was one of roughly 100 U.S. service members assisting in the operation.

Kurdish Peshmerga fighters stand as the ambulance drives by during fighting with Islamic State militants outside the town of Naweran near Mosul.IMAGE BY: ZOHRA BENSEMRA/REUTERS
In an effort to divert attention from their losses near Mosul, ISIS militants launched a bloody wave of predawn attacks on the city of Kirkuk, killing at least 14 people.

Explosions rocked the Kurdish-controlled town, about 100 miles from Mosul, as smoke was seen billowing from the provincial headquarters.

The long-awaited offensive to reclaim Mosul was launched Monday, more than two years after jihadists seized the territory, along with much of northern Iraq.

A Kurdish Peshmerga fighter looks over as he stands on the top of the humvee in front of an Islamic State militants' position.IMAGE BY: ZOHRA BENSEMRA/REUTERS
About 30,000 Iraqi security forces and Kurdish peshmerga fighters, assisted by U.S.-led coalition warplanes and military advisors, are taking part in the liberation effort. Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi said the initial stages of the operation were moving quickly, but that could change.

“I believe it will be more clear within the coming weeks ... how quickly this war will end,” al-Abadi said. “If they (ISIS) decide to defend the actual city then the process will slow down.”

The country’s top Shiite cleric called on soldiers taking part in the offensive to protect civilians, and asked residents of Mosul, a mainly Sunni city, to cooperate with security forces._

_“We stress today upon our beloved fighters, as we have before on many occasions, that they exercise the greatest degree of restraint in dealing with civilians stuck in the areas where there is fighting,” the reclusive Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani said in a Friday sermon read by an aide.

“Protect them and prevent any harm to them by all possible means.”

Some 3,900 people, or about 650 families, have fled Mosul and the nearby Hamdaniyah district over the past five days, according to Adrian Edwards of the UN refugee agency.

As the battle for territory continues, the UN has warned as many as 200,000 people could be displaced in the first two weeks of the conflict. Camps are being built in preparation for the flood of people leaving the city._


----------



## Major d1

Two sides sticks. US for masul and russia is for allippo. both are killing civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Saif Hameed and Babak Dehghanpisheh | ERBIL

Kurdish fighters said they had taken the town of Bashiqa near Mosul from Islamic State on Sunday as coalition forces pressed their offensive against the jihadists' last stronghold in Iraq.

Masoud Barzani, President of the Iraqi Kurdish region, told U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter that the Kurds had succeeded in liberating Bashiqa from Islamic State.

Kurdish Peshmerga fighters told reporters at the scene that they had entered Bashiqa. Journalists were not being allowed into the town, which lies 12 km (8 miles) northeast of Mosul.

The offensive to take Mosul, by Iraqi and Kurdish forces backed by a U.S.-led coalition, is expected to become the biggest battle in the country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003.

The capture of Bashiqa, if confirmed, would mark the removal of one more obstacle on the road to the northern city.

The top U.S. commander in Iraq, Army Lieutenant General Stephen Townsend, said his own information - while limited - "suggests that President Barzani is right, that there has been a considerable success at Bashiqa".

But he added: "I have not received a report that says every house has been cleared, every Daesh (Islamic State fighter) has been killed and every IED (roadside bomb) has been removed."

Townsend told journalists that Bashiqa was one of the villages outside Mosul that Islamic State had emptied of civilians and fortified over the past two years.

Reuters television footage from Nawran, a town near Bashiqa, showed Kurdish fighters using a heavy mortar, a machine gun and small arms as smoke rose over the area.

As Peshmerga forces moved though the area, armored vehicles moved along a road and a helicopter flew overhead.

The Peshmerga are also using tanks, rocket launchers and snipers. A Reuters photographer saw the fighters destroy at least three suicide car bombs dispatched against their forces.

Turkish artillery is supporting the Peshmerga, Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yildirim was quoted as saying by CNN Turk and other media outlets. 

An Iraqi army soldier stands atop of an armoured vehicle as a smoke from a nearby sulfur plant set alight by Islamic State militants rises behind, on the outskirts of Qayyara, south of Mosul, Iraq, October 23, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra











A member of Iraqi forces operates an unmanned drone to make it fly over Islamic State position outside the town of Safayah near Mosul, Iraq October 23, 2016. 

REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra





A Kurdish peshmerga fighter shoots during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in the town of Naweran, near Mosul, October 23, 2016. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari





Peshmerga forces prepare to launch a mortar during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in the town of Naweran near Mosul, October 23, 2016. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari















"The Peshmerga have mobilized to cleanse the Bashiqa region from Daesh. They asked for help from our soldiers at the Bashiqa base. So we are helping the tanks with our artillery there," CNN Turk quoted him as saying.

Turkey has troops at a base in the area where it has been helping to train Iraqi Kurdish fighters. The artillery support could further strain relations between Ankara and the Baghdad central government, coming a day after Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi declined an offer from Turkey to take part in the Mosul campaign.


Peshmerga spokesman Brigadier General Halgord Hekmet told reporters that 25 Kurdish forces had been killed so far.

"There (are) a lot of wounded," Hekmet said, speaking through a translator. He spoke positively about air support his forces were receiving from the coalition but said more military assistance was needed, starting with armored vehicles and equipment to detect roadside bombs.

"Most of our Peshmerga got killed because they were riding in regular cars, not armored," Hekmet said.


----------



## United

*IRAQ with Saddam Hussein*​








*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
IRAQ without Saddam Hussein















*​


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> *IRAQ with Saddam Hussein*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> IRAQ without Saddam Hussein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



I hope you are understanding that no one is buying the bullcrap that is supposed to be conveyed with these pictures. It's too ironic that the same terrorists who have done this to Iraq post-Saddam (ISIS and Co) idolize Saddam. When Saddam was sent to hell, his minions began widespread terror Iraq (in form of ISIS and AQ) because they couldn't afford to simply see themselves not ruling Iraq anymore. Iraq is facing the same terror it faced under Saddam, same people, same ideology, different names.

The maniac was captured in a rat hole and hanged, whitewashing his atrocities won't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## f1000n

Iraq pre-1979 was leading in the region, Saddam took office and dragged everything to the 2003 situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Malik Alashter

United said:


> *IRAQ with Saddam Hussein*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> IRAQ without Saddam Hussein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


the beauty things you see they were built before Saddam Iraq destroyed with that maniac but since you are 

foreigner and wahhabi you can't but give a credit to your friend since he was an enemy of shia

btw your maniac shaikh wahhabi announce that he is kafir when he took Kuwait and threaten al saud.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790619306270785540

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790619180080963584


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, October 24, 2016
A Kurdish Peshmerga fighter is seen bloodied following a road side bomb on their vehicle during a battle with Islamic State militants at Topzawa village near Bashiqa, near Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Ahmed Jadallah






Reuters / Saturday, October 22, 2016

A Christian Iraqi special forces soldier walks in a church in Bartella, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





Reuters / Sunday, October 23, 2016
Smoke rises at Islamic State militants' positions in the town of Naweran, near Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari


----------



## f1000n

CTS/ISOF is already near Mosul city entrance having to wait for other regular forces. This force is impressive

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-26/iraqi-armys-elite-force-pauses-advance-near-mosul/7965184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791025351556075520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791061711176347648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

Serpentine said:


> I hope you are understanding that no one is buying the bullcrap that is supposed to be conveyed with these pictures. It's too ironic that the same terrorists who have done this to Iraq post-Saddam (ISIS and Co) idolize Saddam. When Saddam was sent to hell, his minions began widespread terror Iraq (in form of ISIS and AQ) because they couldn't afford to simply see themselves not ruling Iraq anymore. Iraq is facing the same terror it faced under Saddam, same people, same ideology, different names.
> 
> The maniac was captured in a rat hole and hanged, whitewashing his atrocities won't work.



The current puppet regimes installed by Americans are so useless and corrupted that Saddam is dead for a decade now and they are still incapable of uniting the country.


----------



## Malik Alashter

A sunni hero died fighting isis this martyr deserve all due respect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791018358946816000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Politis

Horus said:


> Please comply with @Serpentine s instructions on graphic content. We will take stern action against any violations in this matter. Keep PDF clean, Keep it healthy!



Dear Horus, I have seen that you were a very important member of this community. I am Patrice d'Arras, the creator of the youtube channel "Politis" (the one about international relations on Youtube), and I wanted to know if you felt that the content of this channel could fit here. I feel like it does ! Could you tell me your opinion? I would be very glad if we could discuss about it ! Thank you !


----------



## Hindustani78

Forces from the elite counter-terrorism service (CTS) retook areas close to the eastern outskirts of Mosul.

"On our front, we have advanced to within five or six kilometres (three to four miles) of Mosul," their commander, General Abdelghani al-Assadi, told AFP.

"We must now coordinate with forces on other fronts to launch a coordinated" attack on Mosul, he said, speaking from the Christian town of Bartalla.

Kurdish peshmerga forces are making gains on the northeastern front, but federal forces advancing from the south have some way to go before reaching the outskirts.

Meanwhile, thousands of men from the Hashed al-Shaabi paramilitary umbrella group dominated by Tehran-backed Shiite militias were preparing for a push to the west of mainly Sunni Mosul.

The Hashed`s mission will be to "cut off and prevent the escape of (IS) towards Syria and fully isolate Mosul from Syria", said Jawwad al-Tulaibawi, spokesman for the Asaib Ahl al-Haq militia.

"We expect that it will be a difficult and fierce battle," he said.Iraqi Kurds and Sunni Arab politicians have opposed the Hashed`s participation in the operation, as has Turkey, which has a military presence east of Mosul despite repeated demands by Baghdad to withdraw its forces.

Tensions have risen between Baghdad and Ankara, whose foreign minister, Mevlut Cavusoglu, warned Tuesday that if there is a threat to Turkey, "we are ready to use all our resources including a ground operation".

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-executed-by-is-near-mosul/article9268037.ece

*Bodies thrown into river*

In a village called Safina, about 45 km south of Mosul, IS was blamed for executing *15 civilians before throwing their bodies in a river, possibly to strike terror among other residents. *

On October 19 also in Safina, extremist fighters “*reportedly tied six civilians to a vehicle by their hands and dragged them around the village, apparently simply because they were related to a particular tribal leader fighting against [IS]” Mr. Colville said. *

Iraqi security forces found another 70 bodies riddled with bullet wounds on October 20 in the nearby Tuloul Naser village. Mr. Colville said it was not immediately clear who was responsible for their deaths.

And on Saturday,* IS gunmen allegedly shot dead three women and three girls during a forced march in Rufeila village south of Mosul. *

*Disabled women killed*

The group was killed because they were struggling to keep up, likely because one of the girls who was ultimately shot dead had a physical disability, the rights office said.

*The 50 police officers who had been held hostage by IS were reportedly executed in a building outside Mosul on Sunday, Mr. Colville told reporters in Geneva. *

“We very much fear that these will not be the last such reports we receive of such barbaric acts by [IS],” he said.

He added that all the allegations “need a bit more [investigative] work” before the UN can conclusively say they took place. The rights office also restated its fears that IS will use civilians in Mosul as human shields as Iraqi forces fight to retake the city in an operation backed by a U.S.-led coalition.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, October 25, 2016
An American soldier takes a selfie at the U.S. army base in Qayyara, south of Mosul. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world/up-to-900-jihadists-killed-in-mosul-battle-says-us_1944321.html

Arbil: The United States said Thursday that up to 900 Islamic State group jihadists have been killed in the offensive to retake Iraq`s Mosul, as camps around the city filled with fleeing civilians.

Backed with air and ground support from a US-led coalition, federal forces allied with Kurdish peshmerga fighters have taken a string of towns and villages in a cautious but steady advance.

General Joseph Votel, who heads the US military`s Central Command, told AFP on Thursday that the offensive was inflicting a heavy toll on the jihadists.

"Just in the operations over the last week and a half associated with Mosul, we estimate they`ve probably killed about 800-900 Islamic State fighters," Votel said in an interview.

There are between 3,500 and 5,000 IS jihadists in Mosul and up to another 2,000 in the broader area, according to US estimates.

The offensive has so far been concentrated in towns and villages around Mosul, with Iraqi forces later expected to breach city limits and engage the jihadists in street-to-street fighting.Aid workers have warned of a major humanitarian crisis when fighting begins in earnest for Mosul, which is home to more than a million people, but thousands have already been fleeing surrounding areas.

Iraq`s ministry of displacement and migration said Thursday that more than 11,700 people had been displaced since the operation began.

"There`s been quite a dramatic upturn in the last few days. As the Iraqi troops get closer to Mosul, more people are getting displaced, there are more populated areas," said Karl Schembri, regional media adviser for the Norwegian Refugee Council.

At a camp in Khazir, about mid-way between Mosul and the Iraqi Kurdish capital Arbil, Massud Ismail Hassan peered through a chainlink fence, looking for family members as peshmerga fighters registered the displaced.

"Once all these procedures are finished we will be able to give them food and drink and blankets we brought with us," he said.

Other families had already found each other, and tearful relatives clutched hands through the links of the fence.

Saddam Dahham, who lived under IS control in a village near Mosul for more than two years, fled to Khazir with his wife and their three children.

"We were not allowed to smoke, to use phones, not allowed to watch TV and we had to let our beards grow long," the 36-year-old said.

One of the first things he did after arriving at the camp was joyfully shave the "heavy thing dangling from my chin," Dahham said.

"I`m finally going to resume a normal life," the former truck driver said.Schembri said the Norwegian Refugee Council, other aid agencies and the United Nations were planning for 200,000 people to be displaced in the next few days, though it may not reach that figure.

If anything close to 200,000 people are displaced in the immediate future, there will be a major shortage of places in camps.

"In terms of... camp facilities, there are only spaces available for 60,000" people, Schembri said.

Human Rights Watch on Thursday accused Kurdish authorities of arbitrarily detaining fleeing men and boys over 15 for indefinite periods as they checked them for possible ties to IS.

Kurdish authorities "are ignoring basic due process guarantees," said Lama Fakih, HRW`s deputy Middle East director. "No one should be detained unless there is reason to suspect them personally of criminal activity."

After seizing control of large parts of Iraq and neighbouring Syria in mid-2014, IS declared a cross-border "caliphate", imposed its harsh interpretation of Islamic law and committed widespread atrocities.

Its rule was especially harsh for religious minorities and on Thursday two Yazidi women activists who survived a nightmare ordeal at the hands of IS won the European Parliament`s prestigious Sakharov human rights prize.

Nadia Murad and Lamia Haji Bashar have become figureheads for the effort to protect the Yazidis, against whom IS pursued a brutal campaign of massacres as well as enslavement and rape.

IANS

First Published: Thursday, October 27, 2016 - 21:45


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, October 26, 2016
A detained man accused of being an Islamic State fighter sits in front of newly displaced men near a check point in Qayyara, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic




Reuters / Wednesday, October 26, 2016
Federal police forces launch a rocket during clashes with Islamic State militants in south of Mosul. REUTERS/Stringer





Reuters / Wednesday, October 26, 2016
A detained man accused of being an Islamic State fighter sits in front of newly displaced men near a check point in Qayyara, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic




Reuters / Wednesday, October 26, 2016
Federal police forces launch a rocket during clashes with Islamic State militants in south of Mosul. REUTERS/Stringer




Reuters / Wednesday, October 26, 2016
A view of Al Khazar camps for newly internally displaced people near Hassan Sham, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra





*The United Nations' refugee agency is shipping tents, blankets and other aid from the United Arab Emirates to northern Iraq to help those affected by the military campaign. *


*Lift truck drivers upload family tents for the Mosul refugees at the UNHCR warehouses, part of the International Humanitarian City (IHC) in Dubai, United Arab Emirates on Thursday. (Source: AP Photo)*







The United Nations’ refugee agency is shipping tents, blankets and other aid from the United Arab Emirates to northern Iraq to help those affected by the military campaign. The UNHCR shipment, which left Dubai’s International Humanitarian City on Thursday, is expected to reach those affected as soon as Friday.

Soliman Mohamed Daud, a senior UNHCR supply officer, told The Associated Press that 7,000 units of the relief aid will be sent to northern Iraq. The UAE shipment that left Thursday includes some 1,500 kits. Iraqi and Kurdish forces, backed by US advisers and airstrikes, began the operation to retake Iraq’s second-largest city earlier this month. Aid groups fear that a mass exodus from Mosul could overwhelm camps for displaced people set up around its outskirts.


----------



## f1000n

Major Salem with his red bulls as usual in MosulOP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> Major Salem with his red bulls as usual in MosulOP



َAfter watching that documentary, I really liked major Salem, great personality and a brave commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, October 27, 2016
An Iraqi special forces soldier is seen inside a tunnel used by Islamic State militants in Bazwaia, east of Mosul. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra







Reuters / Thursday, October 27, 2016
An Iraqi soldier stands next to a detained man accused of being an Islamic State fighter, at a check point in Qayyara, south of Mosul. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





Reuters / Thursday, October 27, 2016
A Kurdish Peshmerga fighter looks through a Milan missile before recapturing from Islamic state militants the Fadiliya village in Nawaran, north of Mosul. REUTERS/Ari Jalal


----------



## Saudi Typhoon

and here it comes the ethnic cleansing of sunnis by irgc and its terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Saudi Typhoon said:


> and here it comes the ethnic cleansing of sunnis by irgc and its terrorists.


Have a look and enjoy

https://twitter.com/SunniTribes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Internally displaced persons clear a checkpoint in Qayara, some 50 km south of Mosul, Iraq. Islamic State militants have been going door to door in farming communities south of Mosul, ordering people at gunpoint to follow them north into the city and apparently using them as human shields as they retreat from Iraqi forces.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...operation-near-iraqs-mosul/article9284558.ece

*The Mosul offensive involves more than 25,000 soldiers, Federal Police, Kurdish fighters, Sunni tribesmen and the Shia militias, which operate under an umbrella organization known as the Popular Mobilization Units. *
*State-sanctioned Shia militias launched an assault on the Islamic State group west of the Iraqi city of Mosul on Saturday but reiterated that they would not enter the Sunni majority city. *

*Jaafar al-Husseini, a spokesman for the Hezbollah Brigades, said they launched an offensive on Saturday along with other large militias toward the town of Tel Afar, which had a Shia majority before it fell to IS in 2014. Iranian forces are advising the fighters and Iraqi aircraft are providing airstrikes, he said.*

Iraq launched a massive operation to retake militant-held Mosul, its second largest city, last week. The involvement of the Shiite militias has raised concerns the battle could aggravate sectarian divisions.

*The Mosul offensive involves more than 25,000 soldiers, Federal Police, Kurdish fighters, Sunni tribesmen and the Shia militias, which operate under an umbrella organization known as the Popular Mobilization Units. *

Many of the militias were originally formed after the 2003 U.S.-led invasion to battle American forces and Sunni insurgents. They were mobilized again and endorsed by the state when IS, a Sunni extremist group, swept through northern and central Iraq in 2014, capturing Mosul and other towns and cities.

A U.S.-led coalition has been providing airstrikes and ground support to Iraqi forces in the Mosul offensive, but al-Husseini said it had no involvement in the Iran-backed militias’ advance on Tel Afar.

Iraqi forces advancing toward Mosul from several directions have made uneven progress since the offensive began. Iraqi forces are 4 miles (6 km) from the edge of Mosul on the eastern front, where the elite special forces are leading the charge. But progress has been slower in the south, with Iraqi forces still 20 miles (35 km) from the city.

There have been no major advances over the past two days, as Iraqi forces have sought to consolidate their gains by clearing explosive booby-traps left by the extremists and uncovering tunnels they dug to elude airstrikes. 

**************





Iraqi forces celebrate on Friday upon the arrival of vehicles bringing food to them as they are fighting the Islamic State in areas south of Mosul in a bid to retake the last major Iraqi city from them.
*Iraq forces launch operation to cut Mosul off from Syria.*

Iraqi paramilitary forces launched an operation on Saturday to retake Tal Afar from the Islamic State, opening a new front in the nearly two-week-old offensive to recapture Mosul.

Forces from the Hashed al-Shaabi, a paramilitary umbrella organisation dominated by Iran-backed Shia militias, have largely been on the sidelines since the launch of the Mosul operation.

And the western approach to Mosul, a route on which Tal Afar is located, is the only one where ground forces, which have advanced on the city from the north, east and south, are not yet deployed.

“The operation aims to cut supplies between Mosul and Raqa and tighten the siege of (the IS) in Mosul and liberate Tal Afar,” Hashed spokesman Ahmed al-Assadi told AFP, referring to the IS’s main strongholds in Iraq and Syria.

Mr. Assadi said the operation was launched from the Sin al-Dhaban area south of Mosul and aimed to retake the towns of Hatra and Tal Abta as well as Tal Afar.

The drive toward Tal Afar could bring the fighting perilously close to the ancient city of Hatra, a UNESCO world heritage site that has already been vandalised by the IS.

Though it was not mentioned by name, *the operation may also pass near the ruins of Nimrud, another archaeological site that has previously been attacked by the IS. *

The involvement of Shia militias in the Mosul operation has been a source of contention, although some of the Hashed’s top commanders insist they do not plan to enter the largely Sunni city.

Iraqi Kurds and Sunni Arab politicians have opposed their involvement, as has Turkey, which has a military presence east of Mosul despite repeated demands by Baghdad for the forces to be withdrawn.

Relations between the Hashed and the U.S.-led coalition fighting the IS are also tense, but the paramilitaries enjoy widespread support among members of Iraq’s Shia majority.

Tal Afar was a Shia-majority town of mostly ethnic Turkmens before the Sunni extremists of the IS overran it in 2014, and its recapture is a main goal of Shia militia forces.

As the Hashed push on Tal Afar got under way, Iraq’s federal police were assaulting Al-Shura, an area south of Mosul with a long history as a militant bastion that has been the target of fighting for more than a week.

“Federal units are assaulting the Al-Shura (area) from four axes and the enemy is collapsing and leaving his defensive positions,” federal police commander Lieutenant General Raed Shakir Jawdat said in a statement.

The offensive operations came despite an assertion from the U.S.-led coalition on Friday that Iraqi forces were temporarily halting their advance on Mosul for a period expected to last “a couple days”.

*‘IS attack on Ramadi foiled’*

In Baghdad, Iraqi officials said that the security forces foiled an attack by the IS on the city of Ramadi, capital of the western Province of Anbar.

The reported thwarted attack led to 11 arrests and comes after a string of diversionary attacks by the IS since the start two weeks ago of the Mosul offensive.

Iraqi forces “arrested 11 Daesh (IS) members who were planning to attack the city” from the suburb of Al-Tash, on the southern edge of Ramadi, said Captain Ahmed al-Dulaimi of the Anbar Police.

Iraqi forces retook Ramadi from the IS in early 2016. Mine clearing and reconstruction efforts are under way but few civilians have returned.

*Anbar provincial council member Raja al-Issawi said that the 11, arrested on Friday, had confessed to planning an attack on the city. *

The loss of Mosul could spell the end of the IS's days as a land-holding force in Iraq but observers warn the group's remnants could increasingly activate sleeper cells to carry out spectacular attacks in cities.

On October 21, 2016, sleeper cells joined up with militants who infiltrated Kurdish-controlled Kirkuk, sparking deadly clashes with security forces that lasted three days.

Since the start of the Mosul offensive, the IS fighters have also launched attacks on Rutba, an outpost in western Anbar that government forces retook earlier this year, and in the northern Sinjar region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Friday, October 28, 2016
Ismail, an Iraqi boy who managed to escape from the Islamic State-controlled Jarbuah village near Mosul and arrived at the Kurdish Peshmerga military camp, breaks down in tears while recalling his experience, in Iraq. REUTERS/Ahmed Jadallah


----------



## Alshawi1234

Updates from the battlefield.

-Army aviation helicopter broke down north of Samarra, crashing and killing both pilots. 

iraqi forces repel attack on Rutbah, kill and arrest all attackers, 20 locals who helped them arrested. 

ISF did not stop he operations. The town of Ali rash had been liberated just on the outskirts of mosul. This is the last town before Mosul city, just 4KM away. 

PMF move in and start Ops in the southern front along with the federal police. 3rd day in. A few dozen towns and villages have been lIberated since. Forces continue to advance. Shura has been liberated an now iraqi forces are on the outskirts of Hamam Al aleel. The last major district before reaching southern outskirts of mosul. 

Today's operations included liberating over 5 villages heading towards tel afar.

Awesome clips from the War media team, the official media for the for the PMF covering ICTF, army, federal police and PMF ops. 

artillery support south of Mosul. 





Moments before opening the barriers to start the ops. 





20 minute documentary of the first baytles of the southern front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

chasing and arresting IS Militants fleeing on foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

PMU forces are advancing fast towards Tal Afar, 20 villages captured.

Progress in past days:


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...orces-near-mosul-from-east/article9287986.ece
Updated: October 31, 2016 12:26 IST
*The Monday dawn assault saw armored vehicles, including Abrams tanks, move on the suburb of Bazwaya as allied artillery and airstrikes hit IS positions, drawing mortar and small arms fire. *
Iraqi special forces are advancing on the Islamic State-held city of Mosul from the east under heavy fire, inching closer to the city’s limits.

Brig. Gen. Haider Fadhil says car bombers are trying to stop the advance, but that his troops aim to enter Mosul’s eastern outskirts today and that they’re just 3 km from that position now.

The Monday dawn assault saw armored vehicles, including Abrams tanks, move on the suburb of Bazwaya as allied artillery and airstrikes hit IS positions, drawing mortar and small arms fire.

For two weeks, Iraqi forces and their Kurdish allies, Sunni tribesmen and Shia militias have been converging on Mosul from all directions to drive IS from Iraq’s second largest city.

The operation is expected to take weeks, if not months.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/world/909720

Moscow and Nicosia did not discuss the issue on deploying Russian military bases to Cyprus, the republic’s Foreign Minister Ioannis Kasoulides said after talks with his Russian counterpart Sergey Lavrov on Monday.

"You say that the issue on Russian military bases has been widely discussed in mass media," the minister said. "I’m afraid it was discussed only in mass media, I don’t think this was discussed by the representatives of government circles."

*"Real life showed that Russia can come to Syria without any bases,"* Kasoulides said, answering a question how Cyprus could help Russia in the fight against international terrorism taking into account its geographic location.

Lavrov confirmed that the issue was not discussed. "We have discussed nothing of the kind. In principle, the vessels of the Russian Navy use the ports of Cyprus, but without any special services," Lavrov said. "I don’t remember that this issue has been ever discussed between the Republic of Cyprus and us."

*Lavrov went on to say that Russia’s military bases in Hmeymim and Tartus are enough to conduct counterterrorist operation in Syria.


"The location of our bases in Hmeymim and Tartus is rather favorable, so we can ensure the necessary parameters of the counterterrorist operation conducted at the request of the Syrian government," the minister said.*


----------



## Hindustani78

By Stephen Kalin and Babak Dehghanpisheh | EAST OF MOSUL, Iraq

*Advancing Iraqi troops broke through Islamic State defenses in an eastern suburb of Mosul on Monday, taking the battle for the insurgents' stronghold into the city limits for the first time, a force commander said.*

The fighting came after two weeks of advances by U.S.-backed Iraqi forces who cleared surrounding areas of insurgents, in the early stages of the largest military operation in Iraq since the invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein in 2003.

Commanders have said the battle for the city, the hardline militants' last big bastion in Iraq, could take months.

Troops of the Iraqi army's Counter-Terrorism Service (CTS) moved forward on Gogjali, an industrial zone on the eastern outskirts.

The commander of CTS forces east of the city, Lieutenant-General Abdul Ghani al-Assadi, told state television his forces had reached the edge of the Karama district inside the city.

A Reuters correspondent in the village of Bazwaia saw plumes of smoke rising from a built-up area a few kilometers away which a commander said was the result of clashes already under way inside Karama.

A Kurdish peshmerga intelligence source said he received a report saying *seven Islamic State militants were killed in the Aden district, adjacent to Karama, and two of their vehicles destroyed.*

Iraqi state television said there were also clashes inside the city between Islamic State fighters and residents rising up against the group.

The Kurdish intelligence source said such "resistance elements" had opened fire on an Islamic State police unit in Intisaar district, south of Karama, and armed fighters had spread out in streets across the city apparently fearing revolt.

Reuters could not independently verify the report. The government and its U.S. allies are hoping an uprising inside the city will help loosen the grip of the fighters, who seized it in 2014 and proclaimed a "caliphate" to rule over all Muslims.

The fighting ahead in a built-up city still home to 1.5 million people will be more complex than the recent capture of Christian and Sunni Muslim villages and towns outside the city, mostly emptied of their residents.


Mosul is many times larger than any other city Islamic State has held, and the United Nations has warned of a worst-case scenario of up to 1 million people being suddenly displaced, requiring the world's largest humanitarian operation.

"SURRENDER OR DIE"

Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi, speaking at the* Qayyara military airbase south of Mosul, said the Iraqi forces were trying to close off all escape routes for the several thousand Islamic State fighters inside Mosul.*






"God willing, we will chop off the snake's head," Abadi, wearing military fatigues, told state television. "They have no escape, they either die or surrender."

Iraqi security forces and Kurdish peshmerga fighters started the offensive against the hardline Sunni group on Oct. 17, with air and ground support from a U.S.-led coalition.

“They are making deliberate progress, they’re on their timeline," British Major General Rupert Jones, deputy commander for strategy and support of the U.S.-led anti-Islamic State coalition, told Reuters.

The recapture of Mosul would mark the militants' effective defeat in the Iraqi half of the territory they seized two years ago.

Ranged against them are some 50,000 Iraqi troops, policemen and Kurdish peshmerga, with air and ground support from the U.S.-led coalition. Thousands of battle-hardened Iran-backed Shi'ite militia fighters also joined the campaign west of the city two days ago.

Hadi al-Amiri, leader of the Badr Organisation, the largest of the Shi'ite militia groups, expressed hope that Mosul would not descend into a protracted and devastating conflict like the four-year-old battle for the Syrian city of Aleppo, where Shi'ite militias are also fighting.

"We are afraid that Mosul would be another Aleppo, but we hope that will not happen," he told reporters in Zarqa, south of Mosul.


SCORCHED EARTH TACTICS

Islamic State militants have been fighting off the offensive with suicide car bombs, snipers and mortar fire.

Islamic State said on Monday it carried out a suicide operation against a joint convoy of the army and Shi'ite militias south of Mosul. It gave no casualty figures.

The militants have brought displaced thousands of civilians from villages toward Mosul, using them as "human shields" to cover their retreat, U.N. officials and villagers have said.

They have also set oil on fire to create smokescreens, choking the region in smoke.

"Scorched earth tactics employed by retreating ISIL members are having an immediate health impact on civilians, and risk long-term environmental and health consequences," the U.N.'s Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs said.

The warring parties have given no casualty figures among their own ranks or civilians. Both say they have killed hundreds of their opponents.

(Additional reporting by Maher Chmaytelli and Dominic Evans in Baghdad; Editing by Angus MacSwan and Peter Graff)

Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) take part in an operation against Islamic State militants on the outskirts of the town of Hammam Al-Alil, south of Mosul, Iraq October 31, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer












A tank of the Iraqi army drives south of Mosul, Iraq October 30, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer










An Iraqi soldier stands next to a detained man accused of being an Islamic State fighter at a check point in Qayyara, south of Mosul, Iraq October 30, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra





Iraqi security forces take part in an operation against Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq October 30, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Sunday, October 30, 2016
Iraqi soldiers pose with the Islamic State flag along a street of the town of al-Shura, which was recaptured from Islamic State (IS) on Saturday, south of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra





Reuters / Saturday, October 29, 2016
A member of Iraqi special forces police runs for cover during clashes with Islamic State fighters in al-Shura, south of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





Reuters / Saturday, October 29, 2016
Members of an Iraqi special forces police unit fire their weapons at Islamic State fighters in al-Shura, south of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...-25000-to-use-as-shields-un-says_1945437.html

Geneva: Islamic State militants killed 40 former members of the Iraqi Security Forces near Mosul on Saturday and threw their bodies in the Tigris river, UN human rights spokeswoman Ravina Shamdasani said on Tuesday, citing reports from the field.

IS also tried to transport about 25,000 civilians from Hammam al-Alil, a town south of Mosul, on trucks and minibuses during the hours of darkness early on Monday, probably for use as human shields in defence of IS positions, she said.

Most of the trucks turned back under pressure from patrolling aircraft, but some buses did reach Abusaif, 15 km north of Hammam al-Alil, she said. 

Reuters

First Published: Tuesday, November 1, 2016 - 16:23


----------



## Hindustani78

An Iraqi special forces soldier stands atop a Humvee in the village of Bazwaya, some 8 km from the center of Mosul, Iraq, on Monday.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...y-limits-is-fires-missiles/article9291211.ece

Troops have entered Gogjali, a neighborhood inside Mosul’s city limits, and were only 800 meters (yards) from the more central Karama district, according to Maj. Gen. Sami al-Aridi of the Iraqi special forces.

“The special forces have stormed in,” he said. “Daesh is fighting back and have set up concrete blast walls to block off the Karama neighborhood and our troops’ advance,” he said, using the Arabic acronym for the Islamic State group. Bombs have been laid along the road into the city, he added.

Yet entering Mosul could be the start of a grueling and slow operation for the troops, as they will be forced to engage in difficult, house-to-house fighting in urban areas. The operation is expected to take weeks, if not months. The special forces troops remain some 8 km from the center of the city, Iraq’s second-largest.

The morning’s action opened up with artillery, tank and machine gun fire on IS positions on the edge of the Gogjali neighborhood, with the extremists responding with guided anti-tank missiles and small arms to block the advance. Airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition supporting the operation added to the fire hitting the district.

From the nearby village of Bazwaya, smoke could be seen rising from buildings on the city’s edge, where shells and bombs were landing. The IS fighters quickly lit special fires to produce dark smoke in order to obscure the aerial view of the city.

Inside the village, white flags still hung from some buildings, put up a day earlier by residents eager to show they wouldn’t resist Iraqi forces’ advance. Some residents stood outside their homes, and children raised their hands with V—for—victory signs.

The families, estimated to number in the hundreds, will be evacuated from the village to a displaced persons camp, according to Brig. Gen. Haider Fadhil of the Iraqi special forces.

For over two weeks, Iraqi forces and their Kurdish allies, Sunni tribesmen and Shia militias have been converging on Mosul from all directions to drive IS from the city.

Iraqi forces have made uneven progress in closing in on the city. Advances have been slower to the south, with government troops still 35 km away. To the north are Kurdish forces and Iraqi army units, and Shia militias are sweeping toward the western approach in an attempt to cut off a final IS escape route.

The Shia forces, Iran-backed troops known as the Popular Mobilization Units, are not supposed to enter Mosul, given concerns that the battle for the Sunni-majority city could aggravate sectarian tensions.

Just behind the eastern front line, the army’s ninth division has moved toward Mosul on the path cleared by the special forces, and was now approximately 5 km from its eastern outskirts.

The U.S. military estimates IS has 3,000—5,000 fighters in Mosul and another 1,500—2,500 in its outer defensive belt. The total includes about 1,000 foreign fighters. They stand against an anti-IS force that including army units, militarized police, special forces and Kurdish fighters totals over 40,000 men.

As the Mosul offensive has pressed on, bombings have continued in the capital, Baghdad, part of sustained IS efforts to destabilize the country. Dozens have been killed since the push on Mosul started in apparent retaliation attacks, mostly claimed by IS.

Also Tuesday, Kurdish authorities detained a Japanese freelance journalist covering the fighting. Japanese government spokesman Yoshihide Suga said in Tokyo that “we are aware that he is currently being detained” and that Japan is trying to determine why.

Japan’s Kyodo News agency says that journalist Kosuke Tsuneoka was reporting on the battle to recapture the city of Mosul from the Islamic State group. Kyodo reported he is being held by the Kurdish militia known as the peshmerga.


----------



## Hindustani78

***********

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-turkey-idUSKBN12W421
Turkey's military has begun deploying tanks and other armored vehicles to the town of Silopi near the Iraqi border, in a move the defense minister said on Tuesday was related to the fight against terrorism and developments across the border.

Fikri Isik said Turkey had "no obligation" to wait behind its borders and would do what was necessary if Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) militants took a foothold in northwest Iraq's Sinjar region, around 115 km (71 miles) south of Silopi.

"We will not allow the threat to Turkey to increase," he told broadcaster A Haber in an interview.


The army deployment, disclosed by military sources, came after President Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday that Turkey was aiming to reinforce its troops in Silopi.

Photos from the sources showed a long column of vehicles, including tanks, tank rescue vehicles and construction vehicles in single file on a dual carriageway.

The deployment coincides with an Iraqi operation to drive Islamic State from the northern Iraqi city of Mosul and after Iraqi Shi'ite militias launched a related offensive to push the jihadists out of the town of Tal Afar further west.

Erdogan said on Saturday Ankara would have a "different response" for Shi'ite militias if they "cause terror" in Tal Afar, home to a sizeable ethnic Turkmen population with historic and cultural ties to Turkey.

Sinjar, where Ankara believes the PKK is developing a presence, is situated some 50 km west of Tal Afar.

PKK

Sirnak province, where Silopi is located, is also one of the main areas of conflict between Turkey's army and the PKK, whose main bases are in the mountains of northeast Iraq.

Designated a terrorist group by Turkey, the United States and the European Union, the PKK has waged a three-decade insurgency against the Turkish state for Kurdish autonomy. More than 40,000 people have been killed in the conflict. 

Sirnak province








http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-tv-idUSKBN12W42D
The Iraqi Counter Terrorism Service entered on Tuesday the state television station in Mosul, capturing the first important building in the Islamic State-held city since the start of the offensive about two weeks ago, a commander of the elite unit said.

(Reporting by Stephen Kalin)

Reuters / Monday, October 31, 2016
Kurdish Peshmerga fighters carry a wheelchair-bound man, Abbas Ali, 42, after he escaped with his wife and four children from the Islamic State-controlled village of Abu Jarboa, Iraq. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Base Qayara . October 28 2016 .


----------



## T-55




----------



## Hindustani78

An Iraqi special forces soldier peeks through a hole in a door as his unit gets ready to search a compound in Gogjali, an eastern district of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, November 02, 2016
Iraqi Christian soldiers look at a fake military vehicle made of wood used by the Islamic State militants, in Qaraqosh, near Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

My prayers for the armed forces of Iraq......death to Daesh and those who support them


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, November 02, 2016
Iraqi priests hold the first mass at the Grand Immaculate Church since it was recaptured from Islamic State in Qaraqosh, near Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## f1000n

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-shirqat-idUSKBN12Z0OB


Iraqi special forces recaptured six districts of eastern Mosul on Friday, a military statement said, expanding the army's foothold in the Islamic State stronghold a day after its leader told his jihadist followers there could be no retreat.

An officer in the elite Counter Terrorism Service said CTS troops launched a major operation against the militants, who are now almost surrounded in their last major urban redoubt in Iraq.

CTS special forces took over the neighborhoods of Malayeen, Samah, Khadra, Karkukli, Quds and Karama, the statement said, inflicting heavy losses on the militant fighters and raising the Iraqi flag over buildings.


----------



## GiannKall

I see Baghdad and Kurds do what Saddam did playing the how well we treat christians card


----------



## Alshawi1234

ICTF Enter mosul from the east. Take several neighborhoods only one day after Baghdadis speech was released. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794475709095874561


----------



## Alshawi1234

Federal police preparing to storm Hamam Al Aleel on the southern frint after liberating nearby villages and hilltops. Last major district before reaching southern outskirts of Mosul, 16km from mosul airport. 

PMF cuts the main Mosul Raqqa road. Side roads are still open for IS movement. 

First stage of PMF has been wrapped up. Second stage to start soon. 15Km to tel afar air base. Objective will most likely be to createa buffer zone and use it to storm Tel afar to finally purge it out of IS terrorists and their supporters.


----------



## Hindustani78

People watch as safety workers try to extinguish fire from a burning oil field in Qayara, south of Mosul, Iraq.





People watch as safety workers try to extinguish fire from a burning oil field in Qayara, south of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...tricts-seized-from-islamic-state_1946324.html
Last Updated: Friday, November 4, 2016 - 15:01






Baghdad: *Iraqi special forces recaptured six districts of eastern Mosul on Friday*, a military statement said, expanding the Army`s foothold in the Islamic State stronghold a day after its leader told his jihadist followers there could be no retreat.

An officer in the *elite Counter Terrorism Service said CTS troops had launched a major operation against the militants, who are now almost surrounded in their last major urban stronghold in Iraq.*

CTS special forces took over the *neighbourhoods of Malayeen, Samah, Khadra, Karkukli, Quds and Karama, the statement said, inflicting heavy losses on the militant fighters and raising the Iraqi flag over buildings.*

One special forces officer told Reuters on Thursday* the CTS units may try to push all the way to the Tigris river, which runs through the centre of Mosul.*

Iraqi television footage from the east of the city showed heavy palls of grey smoke rising into the sky.

*Iraqi regular troops and special forces, Shi`ite militias, Kurdish peshmerga fighters and other groups backed by US-led air strikes launched a campaign nearly three weeks ago to retake Mosul.*

Winning back the city would crush the Iraqi half of a crossborder caliphate declared by Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi from a Mosul mosque two years ago.

Islamic State also holds large parts of neighbouring Syria, but* Mosul is by far the largest city under control of the ultra-hardline militants in either country, and the campaign to retake it is the most complex in Iraq since the 2003 U.S.-led invasion which toppled Saddam Hussein and unleashed a decade of turmoil.*

In a rare speech released on Thursday Baghdadi - whose whereabouts are unknown - said there could be no retreat in a "total war" against the forces arrayed against Islamic State, telling fighters they must remain loyal to their commanders.

Mosul is still home to nearly 1.5 million people, who risk being caught up in brutal urban warfare. The United Nations has warned of a potential humanitarian crisis and a refugee exodus, although Iraqi officials say Islamic State is holding the civilian population as human shields.

The United Nations says 21,000 people have been displaced since the start of the Mosul campaign. That figure excludes the thousands of people from outlying villages forced to head back into Mosul by retreating Islamic State fighters who used them as human shields.

Mosul residents, speaking to Reuters by telephone, said *Islamic State fighters were deploying artillery and rocket launchers in and near residential areas.*

*Some were hidden in trees near the Wahda district in the south, while others were deployed on the rooftops of houses taken over by the militants in the Ghizlani district close to Mosul airport, they said.*

*"We saw Daesh (Islamic State) fighters installing a heavy anti-aircraft machine gun alongside a rocket launchpad, and mortars as well," one Mosul resident said.*

People in the southern and eastern neighbourhoods reported on Thursday night that barrages of artillery shells and rockets being launched from their districts towards the advancing troops had shaken their houses.

As well as the Islamic State resistance in Mosul itself, the militants have launched a series of diversionary attacks across the country since the start of the offensive.

*In the town of Shirqat, about 100 km (60 miles) south of Mosul, militants stormed a mosque and several houses early on Friday, a local police officer said, killing seven soldiers and fighters from the Shi`ite Popular Mobilisation force.*

The insurgents crossed from the eastern side of the Tigris river into the town at 3 a.m., taking over al-Baaja mosque and spreading out into alleyways. Security forces declared a curfew and said reinforcements from the Popular Mobilisation, or Hashid Shaabi, forces were being sent to the town.

Iraqi troops and Kurdish peshmerga fighters have closed in on Mosul from the north, from the eastern Nineveh plains and up the River Tigris from the south.

*The Hashid Shaabi forces of mainly Shi`ite militias joined the campaign on Saturday, launching an offensive to cut off any supply or escape to the west.


A Hashid spokesman said they had made progress but had not completely closed off the western flank, and their fighters had seen some cars leaving Mosul on Thursday. *

Reuters

First Published: Friday, November 4, 2016 - 15:01


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> An Iraqi special forces soldier stands atop a Humvee in the village of Bazwaya, some 8 km from the center of Mosul, Iraq, on Monday.
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...y-limits-is-fires-missiles/article9291211.ece
> 
> Troops have entered Gogjali, a neighborhood inside Mosul’s city limits, and were only 800 meters (yards) from the more central Karama district, according to Maj. Gen. Sami al-Aridi of the Iraqi special forces.
> 
> “The special forces have stormed in,” he said. “Daesh is fighting back and have set up concrete blast walls to block off the Karama neighborhood and our troops’ advance,” he said, using the Arabic acronym for the Islamic State group. Bombs have been laid along the road into the city, he added.
> 
> Yet entering Mosul could be the start of a grueling and slow operation for the troops, as they will be forced to engage in difficult, house-to-house fighting in urban areas. The operation is expected to take weeks, if not months. The special forces troops remain some 8 km from the center of the city, Iraq’s second-largest.
> 
> The morning’s action opened up with artillery, tank and machine gun fire on IS positions on the edge of the Gogjali neighborhood, with the extremists responding with guided anti-tank missiles and small arms to block the advance. Airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition supporting the operation added to the fire hitting the district.
> 
> From the nearby village of Bazwaya, smoke could be seen rising from buildings on the city’s edge, where shells and bombs were landing. The IS fighters quickly lit special fires to produce dark smoke in order to obscure the aerial view of the city.
> 
> Inside the village, white flags still hung from some buildings, put up a day earlier by residents eager to show they wouldn’t resist Iraqi forces’ advance. Some residents stood outside their homes, and children raised their hands with V—for—victory signs.
> 
> The families, estimated to number in the hundreds, will be evacuated from the village to a displaced persons camp, according to Brig. Gen. Haider Fadhil of the Iraqi special forces.
> 
> For over two weeks, Iraqi forces and their Kurdish allies, Sunni tribesmen and Shia militias have been converging on Mosul from all directions to drive IS from the city.
> 
> Iraqi forces have made uneven progress in closing in on the city. Advances have been slower to the south, with government troops still 35 km away. To the north are Kurdish forces and Iraqi army units, and Shia militias are sweeping toward the western approach in an attempt to cut off a final IS escape route.
> 
> The Shia forces, Iran-backed troops known as the Popular Mobilization Units, are not supposed to enter Mosul, given concerns that the battle for the Sunni-majority city could aggravate sectarian tensions.
> 
> Just behind the eastern front line, the army’s ninth division has moved toward Mosul on the path cleared by the special forces, and was now approximately 5 km from its eastern outskirts.
> 
> The U.S. military estimates IS has 3,000—5,000 fighters in Mosul and another 1,500—2,500 in its outer defensive belt. The total includes about 1,000 foreign fighters. They stand against an anti-IS force that including army units, militarized police, special forces and Kurdish fighters totals over 40,000 men.
> 
> As the Mosul offensive has pressed on, bombings have continued in the capital, Baghdad, part of sustained IS efforts to destabilize the country. Dozens have been killed since the push on Mosul started in apparent retaliation attacks, mostly claimed by IS.
> 
> Also Tuesday, Kurdish authorities detained a Japanese freelance journalist covering the fighting. Japanese government spokesman Yoshihide Suga said in Tokyo that “we are aware that he is currently being detained” and that Japan is trying to determine why.
> 
> Japan’s Kyodo News agency says that journalist Kosuke Tsuneoka was reporting on the battle to recapture the city of Mosul from the Islamic State group. Kyodo reported he is being held by the Kurdish militia known as the peshmerga.


Wow....Isis has barely 5000fighters there while opposing side has over 40,000fighters coupled with U S/U.K and COALITION massive airpower. That's a big imbalance of Power. Should be able to crush ISIS in no time.


----------



## HAIDER

mike2000 is back said:


> Wow....Isis has barely 5000fighters there while opposing side has over 40,000fighters coupled with U S/U.K and COALITION massive airpower. That's a big imbalance of Power. Should be able to crush ISIS in no time.


avoiding collateral damage ...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Another day, another victory. 

iraqi forces launch offensive to capture Hamal Al Aleel. Reach town centre. Fighting still ongoing in some areas.


----------



## f1000n

7th division killed 21 ISIS militants and destroyed 3 vehicles near Haditha Dam NW Ramadi Anbar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi special forces soldiers move in formation in an alley on the outskirts of Mosul, Iraq.







http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...ate-for-last-town-south-of-mosul_1946686.html

Near Hammam Al-Alil (Iraq) Iraqi troops advancing towards Mosul battled on Saturday for the last town left between them and the Islamic State stronghold to the north, which is already under assault from special forces fighting inside the city`s eastern districts.

*Saturday`s attack on Hammam al-Alil, about 15 km (10 miles) south of Mosul, targeted a force of at least 70 Islamic State fighters in the Tigris river town, commander of the Mosul operations Major-General Najm al-Jabouri said.*

Jabouri said the assault began around 10 a.m. (0700 GMT) and* some militants had tried to escape across the river, *although others put up heavy resistance and the troops had thwarted three attempted suicide car bombings.

"(The battle) is very important - it`s the last town for us before Mosul," Jabouri told reporters. *Iraqi helicopters were supporting the army, he said, backed also by jets from a U.S.-led air coalition which had been hitting Islamic State targets in the town for several days.*

A military statement said security forces had raised the Iraqi flag over a government building in the town, but did not say whether it was fully under their control.

The army and accompanying security forces aim to push the southern front up to Mosul to join troops and special forces that broke into the city`s east this week, taking six districts and carving out a foothold in the militants` Iraq bastion.

Recapturing Mosul would effectively crush the Iraqi half of a self-proclaimed caliphate declared by Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi from the pulpit of a Mosul mosque two years ago. His Islamist group also controls large parts of east Syria.

"WE WILL LIBERATE YOU"

Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi, speaking on a visit to the eastern battle front, said he brought "a message to the residents inside Mosul who are hostages in the hands of Daesh (Islamic State) - we will liberate you soon".

Abadi said progress in the nearly three-week-old campaign, and the advance into Mosul itself, had been faster than expected. But in the face of fierce resistance, which has included suicide car bombings, sniper fire and roadside bombs, he suggested that progress may be intermittent.

*"Our heroic forces will not retreat and will not be broken. Maybe in the face of terrorist acts, criminal acts, there will be some delay," he said.*

So far the area which the army says it controls in east Mosul remains only a small part of the city which was home to 2 million people before Islamic State took over in 2014. More than 1 million remain in the city - by far the largest under Islamic State control in either Iraq or Syria.

A Reuters correspondent in the village of Ali Rash, about 7 km (4 miles) southeast of Mosul, saw smoke rising from eastern districts of the city on Saturday, while air strikes, artillery and gunfire could be heard.

The United Nations has warned of a possible exodus of hundreds of thousands of refugees from Mosul. So far only 31,000 have been displaced, of which more than 3,000 have already returned to their homes, said William Lacy Swing, head of the International Organization for Migration.

"The numbers are not as large so far as had been expected. We`d heard figures all the way up to 500,000 or 700,000," he told Reuters.

"We`re trying to prepare accordingly, but it`s very difficult to do contingency planning with any level of accuracy because we don`t know what they’re going to find when they get inside". In Hammam al-Alil, the jihadists had taken hundreds of people as human shields, although Jabouri said it was not clear how many people were left in the town. Before Islamic State swept in more than two years ago, Hammam al-Alil and outlying villages had a population of 65,000.

As well as forcing residents to remain as they came under attack in Hammam al-Alil, Islamic State fighters retreating north in the last two weeks have forced thousands to march with them as cover from air strikes, villagers have told Reuters.

The United Nations said the militants transported 1,600 abducted civilians from Hammam al-Alil to the town of Tal Afar, west of Mosul, on Tuesday and took another 150 families from the town to Mosul the next day.

They told residents to hand over children, especially boys aged over nine, in an apparent recruitment drive for child soldiers, U.N. human rights spokeswoman Ravina Shamdasani said.

Jabouri said a man he described as a senior Islamic State figure, Ammar Salih Ahmed Abu Bakr, was killed by federal police - who are fighting with the army in Hammam al-Alil - as he tried to escape by car.

Many of the remaining militants were non-Iraqis, he said. "There are at least 70 Daesh fighters in the town. The majority are foreign fighters, so they don`t know where to go. They are just moving from place to place."

Reuters

First Published: Saturday, November 5, 2016 - 22:31



mike2000 is back said:


> Wow....Isis has barely 5000fighters there while opposing side has over 40,000fighters coupled with U S/U.K and COALITION massive airpower. That's a big imbalance of Power. Should be able to crush ISIS in no time.



At least seven special forces troops have been killed in the fighting.

*More than 3,000 Iraqi troops took part in the assault under heavy US-led coalition air support*, but the pace of the fight also slowed as Iraqi forces moved from fighting in more rural areas with few civilians to the tight, narrow streets of Mosul proper.

************
http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...people-near-mosul-in-iraq-police_1946565.html
TIKRIT: Two roadside bombs struck a convoy carrying Iraqi families fleeing an Islamic State-controlled town in the north of the country late on Friday, killing 18 people, a police officer said.bomb

The bombs targeted a truck carrying people from Hawija, about 120 km (75 miles) south of Islamic State`s stronghold in Mosul, as they were being taken to the town of Al Alam, next to the Tigris river.

Seventeen of the dead were from the displaced families, regional police Colonel Nemaa al-Jabouri told Reuters. One policeman in an accompanying patrol car was also killed.

Pictures published on social media by a group linked to Iraq`s defence ministry showed several blackened corpses next to the twisted metal remains of the truck. 

Reuters

First Published: Saturday, November 5, 2016 - 13:26


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi soldiers take a selfie during a fighting with Islamic State fighters near the front line in the Shahrazad district of eastern Mosul, Iraq November 4, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra





A tank of Iraqi security forces is seen during a battle with Islamic State militants in Ali Rash, southeast of Mosul, Iraq November 5, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudaini





Iraqi security forces are seen during a battle with Islamic State militants in Ali Rash, southeast of Mosul, Iraq November 5, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudaini





A boy, who just fled the Samah district of eastern Mosul, stands with the Special Forces holding men's identification cards, as they conduct interrogations to ensure the displaced do not belong to the Islamic State group, at the Iraqi Special Forces checkpoint in Kokjali, east of Mosul, Iraq November 5, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra


----------



## f1000n

Tareq Al Hashimi (IS supporter hosted by Erdogan) said that the PMF are Iranian agents, a month later he said IS are Iranian agents. So Iran is fighting Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794987431044988928
Seems like CTS/ISOF is moving too fast in Eastern Mosul, there's talk they should slow down the assault and consolidate gains as IS have attacked them from the back a few days ago using tunnels. The federal police is catching up south from Mosul and the PMF is on the east, they have yet to attack Mosul from the south, east or north, that would help ease down IS's focus on the east front.


----------



## Serpentine

Mosul op is going according to plan, even better. Massive areas and dozens of towns/villages around Mosul have been liberated. t's about time until Iraq forces reach Mosul from south/west.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...s-storm-iraqs-salahudin-province_1946829.html
Last Updated: Sunday, November 6, 2016 - 14:50

Tikrit: A total of 39 persons were killed and some 40 wounded on Sunday in two bombings and gunfire attacks in Iraqi province of Salahudin, officials here said.

A barrel filled with explosives detonated near a bridge on early Sunday in provincial capital city of Tikrit in Shishin area, some 170 km from Baghdad, killing 13 persons and injuring 30 others, the source told Xinhua news agency on condition of anonymity.

In another incident, an explosive-laden car went off at a parking lot in Iraq`s Samarra city, 120 km from Baghdad, leaving 10 persons killed and 10 others injured, an official said.

The blast set fire to several nearby cars and caused damages to many others at the scene, the source added.

Early in the day, gunmen, believed to be affiliated to Islamic State (IS) militant group, broke into the house of a tribal leader in Tulul al-Baj area, some 50 km north of Tikrit, and opened fire in the house and killed 16 persons, the source said.

Terrorist acts, violence and armed conflicts killed 1,792 Iraqis and injured 1,358 others in October across Iraq, the United Nations Assistance Mission for Iraq said.

Many blame the current chronic instability, cycle of violence, and the emergence of extremist groups, such as the IS, on the US, which invaded and occupied Iraq in March 2003.

IANS

First Published: Sunday, November 6, 2016 - 14:50


----------



## 50cent

Iranian controlled females Kurdish Isis hunters in action.pKk bastards needs to learn from these girls stop their terrorist activities and focus a against Isis


----------



## terry5

*US special forces come to Mosul frontline *

*



*

*American Special Forces have been spotted on the frontline alongside Iraqi army and Kurdish militia, who are trying to drive out Islamic State terrorists out of their self-proclaimed capital, Mosul, various media outlets report.*
*“US special operators were at the front line on the edge of Mosul,” Stars and Stripes, an official newspaper of the US Army, said earlier this week. The American forces reportedly aided Iraqi elite troops who were preparing to enter the IS stronghold. *

*“The Americans wore black uniforms and drove black armored vehicles,” outside the village of Gogjali, the outlet reported. By wearing the same uniforms the US special troopers “blended” with Iraqi forces from the Washington trained Golden Division. *

*Some of the American special operators had “skull and crossed swords patches” while a sign on one of the helmets said “Hippie Killer.” According to Stars and Stripes, none of the US soldiers was allowed to speak to the media and also asked that no pictures of them be made. US military engineers wearing insignia of the 101st Airborne Division have been meanwhile spotted near the city Erbil, east of Mosul, the outlet added.*

*There have been more reports pouring in on the alleged US military engagement in the fight to retake Mosul from the Jihadists. Inside Syria Media Center, a website dedicated to news and opinion regarding the ongoing conflict in Syria, alleges that some 500 US elite troopers have been dispatched to Mosul, aided by Apache combat helicopters and Chinook transport.*

*Citing its sources in Iraq, the outlet claims that American special operators have been spotted at the forefront among Iraqi and Kurdish fighters, acting as “infantry soldiers.” *

*There is no official confirmation whether the US special forces are indeed conducting any combat activity at the frontline near or inside Mosul. However, on October 17, the very day when the operation started, Pentagon press secretary Peter Cook admitted that US troops will take part in liberation of Mosul in a supportive role. *

*"There are Americans in harm's way as part of this fight. They're in a support role," Cook said. "It's fair to say there are Americans on the outskirts of the city," the official went on to say, not specifying the exact number of troops or their respective units. Cook went on to say that despite the role of US troops “they are behind the forward line of [Iraqi] troops" which are actually leading the fight.*

*According to CNN, citing a military source there are currently 100 US elite soldiers in Iraq. Yet on October 8, Debka files (an Israeli news outlet affiliated with the country’s intelligence), said that at least 600 “elite US troops” have been amassed in the Mosul region. It added that a total of 12,500 American servicemen were “assigned for the offensive”, presenting what the outlet called the largest US force in Iraq since 2007. *
*On Sunday, Iraq’s forces were scouring for terrorist hideouts and booby traps while clearing the eastern neighborhoods of Mosul, AP reports. Al Jazeera also said that Iraqi army entered residential areas in the north of the city for the first time. The offensive has slowed down over the past days as the Iraqi army and militia are reaching densely populated areas of the city.*

*“This is one of the hardest battles that we've faced till now,'' Lt. Col. Muhanad al-Timimi told AP. “Daesh [ISIS] dug trenches that they filled with water and they have a lot of suicide attackers and car bombs.''Terrorists are also using civilians as human shields in a bid to hamper the offensive.*

*Mosul, Iraq’s second-largest city, has a remaining population of some 1.3 million people and is under the control of Islamic State since 2014. Tens of thousands of Iraqi troops as well as various militias are taking part in the operation to retake the city, backed by a US-led international coalition.*

*Meanwhile, the spokesperson for the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, called the Washington-backed operation a “medieval slaughterhouse.”*

*"The counter-terrorist operation carried out by the major powers of the 21st century turned into a medieval slaughterhouse, which primarily affected the civilian population,” Zakharova wrote on her Facebook page. The official slammed the international coalition for not providing enough information on “what’s going on” in the city, including on the casualties. *
*In October, the UN warned that the military offensive against IS jihadists in Mosul could lead to up to 1 million people fleeing their homes.*

*Advisors or combatants?*
*According to the Washington Post’s estimates, the US currently maintains some 6,000 troops in Iraq, who are said to be mostly advisors helping to train the country’s army and police. *

*Yet speaking to RT, political commentator Marwa Osman said that despite labelling the personnel as “assistants,” those people are in Iraq to fight.*

*“Now there is a total of 6,000 US troops inside of Iraq, whether they [US officials] call it consultants or army personnel … they are there to fight,” Osman said.*

*She also noted that the news of US military doctors being on the ground in Iraq might also point at the risks of American forces getting injured in the fighting.*

*Expert on Middle East affairs Ali Rizk told RT that the diving line between the advisors and actual military combatants "is very blurry." And if indeed the US special forces are engaged on the frontlines, that's a sign of Washington trying to manage the situation in Mosul the best it can, Rizk said.*

*"Maybe there is an attempt by the Americans that this particular mission in Mosul goes ahead in accordance with their wishes."*

*Rizk also believes that with a broader military engagement in Mosul, Obama was "pushed" to effectively "score some points in Iraq against Daesh [ISIS]."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

terry5 said:


> *US special forces come to Mosul frontline *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *American Special Forces have been spotted on the frontline alongside Iraqi army and Kurdish militia, who are trying to drive out Islamic State terrorists out of their self-proclaimed capital, Mosul, various media outlets report.*
> *“US special operators were at the front line on the edge of Mosul,” Stars and Stripes, an official newspaper of the US Army, said earlier this week. The American forces reportedly aided Iraqi elite troops who were preparing to enter the IS stronghold. *
> 
> *“The Americans wore black uniforms and drove black armored vehicles,” outside the village of Gogjali, the outlet reported. By wearing the same uniforms the US special troopers “blended” with Iraqi forces from the Washington trained Golden Division. *
> 
> *Some of the American special operators had “skull and crossed swords patches” while a sign on one of the helmets said “Hippie Killer.” According to Stars and Stripes, none of the US soldiers was allowed to speak to the media and also asked that no pictures of them be made. US military engineers wearing insignia of the 101st Airborne Division have been meanwhile spotted near the city Erbil, east of Mosul, the outlet added.*
> 
> *There have been more reports pouring in on the alleged US military engagement in the fight to retake Mosul from the Jihadists. Inside Syria Media Center, a website dedicated to news and opinion regarding the ongoing conflict in Syria, alleges that some 500 US elite troopers have been dispatched to Mosul, aided by Apache combat helicopters and Chinook transport.*
> 
> *Citing its sources in Iraq, the outlet claims that American special operators have been spotted at the forefront among Iraqi and Kurdish fighters, acting as “infantry soldiers.” *
> 
> *There is no official confirmation whether the US special forces are indeed conducting any combat activity at the frontline near or inside Mosul. However, on October 17, the very day when the operation started, Pentagon press secretary Peter Cook admitted that US troops will take part in liberation of Mosul in a supportive role. *
> 
> *"There are Americans in harm's way as part of this fight. They're in a support role," Cook said. "It's fair to say there are Americans on the outskirts of the city," the official went on to say, not specifying the exact number of troops or their respective units. Cook went on to say that despite the role of US troops “they are behind the forward line of [Iraqi] troops" which are actually leading the fight.*
> 
> *According to CNN, citing a military source there are currently 100 US elite soldiers in Iraq. Yet on October 8, Debka files (an Israeli news outlet affiliated with the country’s intelligence), said that at least 600 “elite US troops” have been amassed in the Mosul region. It added that a total of 12,500 American servicemen were “assigned for the offensive”, presenting what the outlet called the largest US force in Iraq since 2007. *
> *On Sunday, Iraq’s forces were scouring for terrorist hideouts and booby traps while clearing the eastern neighborhoods of Mosul, AP reports. Al Jazeera also said that Iraqi army entered residential areas in the north of the city for the first time. The offensive has slowed down over the past days as the Iraqi army and militia are reaching densely populated areas of the city.*
> 
> *“This is one of the hardest battles that we've faced till now,'' Lt. Col. Muhanad al-Timimi told AP. “Daesh [ISIS] dug trenches that they filled with water and they have a lot of suicide attackers and car bombs.''Terrorists are also using civilians as human shields in a bid to hamper the offensive.*
> 
> *Mosul, Iraq’s second-largest city, has a remaining population of some 1.3 million people and is under the control of Islamic State since 2014. Tens of thousands of Iraqi troops as well as various militias are taking part in the operation to retake the city, backed by a US-led international coalition.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, the spokesperson for the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, called the Washington-backed operation a “medieval slaughterhouse.”*
> 
> *"The counter-terrorist operation carried out by the major powers of the 21st century turned into a medieval slaughterhouse, which primarily affected the civilian population,” Zakharova wrote on her Facebook page. The official slammed the international coalition for not providing enough information on “what’s going on” in the city, including on the casualties. *
> *In October, the UN warned that the military offensive against IS jihadists in Mosul could lead to up to 1 million people fleeing their homes.*
> 
> *Advisors or combatants?*
> *According to the Washington Post’s estimates, the US currently maintains some 6,000 troops in Iraq, who are said to be mostly advisors helping to train the country’s army and police. *
> 
> *Yet speaking to RT, political commentator Marwa Osman said that despite labelling the personnel as “assistants,” those people are in Iraq to fight.*
> 
> *“Now there is a total of 6,000 US troops inside of Iraq, whether they [US officials] call it consultants or army personnel … they are there to fight,” Osman said.*
> 
> *She also noted that the news of US military doctors being on the ground in Iraq might also point at the risks of American forces getting injured in the fighting.*
> 
> *Expert on Middle East affairs Ali Rizk told RT that the diving line between the advisors and actual military combatants "is very blurry." And if indeed the US special forces are engaged on the frontlines, that's a sign of Washington trying to manage the situation in Mosul the best it can, Rizk said.*
> 
> *"Maybe there is an attempt by the Americans that this particular mission in Mosul goes ahead in accordance with their wishes."*
> 
> *Rizk also believes that with a broader military engagement in Mosul, Obama was "pushed" to effectively "score some points in Iraq against Daesh [ISIS]."*


Propaganda. U.S, and British special forces/airforce are there to support ISIS.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Unfortunate ambush against ICTF inside mosul. Advanced too quick from one street and were hit by multiple VBIED's. Resulted in immobilizing several armored vehicles, 12 martyrs and 20 injured.

Iraqi forces retreated from some areas, focusing on securing liberated areas before advancing. 

Hamam Aleel is fully liberated, area being cleared from IED's. Forces prepare to charge to the southern outskirts of kosul.

-------

PMF to start phase 2 of the Tel Afar operations. First goal is to lay seige and storm the Tel Afar air base.

Al Abbas brigade (PMF) has send a batch of 3000 Turkmen fighters amongst it's ranks to take part in the Tel Afar.

Quick glimpse of the population in Tel Afar. It's 90% Turkmen. With the shias consisting of about 60%. Before the rise of IS, the kurds and sunni politicians veto's the arming of the shia Turkmen.

Majority of its sunni Turkmen population are IS supporters. The IS of Tel Afar had he largest role in the Nineveh take over.


When IS took over mosul and started expanding. Many of the sunni population starting turning against their shia neighbours. Essentially threatening them to give up their valuables and leave even before IS took over the city. Later the city was split into shia and Sunni areas, shias fought back but with peshmerga refusing to use offer a supply line and being outnumbered, they were forced to retreat.

Dozens of shia children were kidnapped, put in camps to brainwash them and turn them into killers and suicide bombers.

Shia women were raped and then killed or burnt. All captured shia men were executed.

Hundreds of yazidi slaves were kept in tel afar as well

This battle will be for liberation and revenge. All those who supported IS will regret it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 349830
> trying to be Smart ***



What the **** is with extremist jihadists that love to dress up as women to escape? Why does it happen so much in every conflict? In Afghanistan, in Pakistan, in Syria, in Libya, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

galaxy_surfer said:


> What's it problem with Iran there are no gays in Iran death penalty for gay in.iran while in our country Pakistan there is no shortage of gay population freely living.



hi you edited your post

in Pakistan it is not open  nor do they live freely
wonder why you've just lied about my country ?
i dont know which Pakistan your from 

these Pakistanis should try get Iranian citizenship and live openly as husband and wife as its legal for boy to become girl and get married under religious law .

even can represent country in womans football world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

More good news today.

peshmerga storm Bashiqa town centre and liberate it. This is the last point for the peshmerga. They will not participate in any other battles for now at least.

Federal police advance south of mosul. Currently 5km from Mosul airport.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Michael Georgy | BASHIQA, Iraq

Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga forces stormed an Islamic State-held town northeast of Mosul on Monday, clearing a pocket of militants outside the city while Iraqi troops wage a fierce urban war with the jihadists in its eastern neighborhoods.

As the operation against Islamic State's Iraqi stronghold entered its fourth week, fighters across the border launched an offensive in the Syrian half of the jihadist group's self-declared caliphate, targeting its base in the city of Raqqa.

*An alliance of U.S.-backed Kurdish and Arab groups launched the campaign for Raqqa, where Islamic State has been dug in for nearly three years, with an assault on territory about 50 km (30 miles) to the north which they have dubbed Euphrates Anger. *

The battle for Raqqa will be every bit as challenging as the one for Mosul, with both cities carrying huge strategic and symbolic value to the jihadists and their self-declared caliphate covering territory in both Syria and Iraq.

*The Iraqi operation, involving a 100,000-strong alliance of troops, security forces, Kurdish peshmerga and Shi'ite militias, backed by U.S.-led air strikes *and a global consensus against the jihadis, has so far gained just a small foothold in Mosul.

The Raqqa campaign, launched amid a complex civil war in Syria which has divided world powers, is not coordinated with President Bashar al-Assad or the Syrian army. The Kurdish element of SDF groups fighting toward Raqqa also makes them an unlikely force to recapture the Arab city.

"It is difficult to put a time frame on the operation at present. The battle will not be easy," a Syrian Kurdish source said.


BATTLE FOR BASHIQA

*In Bashiqa, some 15 km (10 miles) from Mosul, a 2,000-strong peshmerga force sought to drive out the militants from the town, which lies on the Nineveh plains at the foot of a mountain. *

*Artillery pounded the town before the Kurdish peshmerga and U.S. special forces entered the town in armored vehicles, Humvees and on foot.*

"Our aim is to take control and clear out all the Daesh (Islamic State) militants," Lieutenant-Colonel Safeen Rasoul told Reuters as the operation began. "Our estimates are there are about 100 still left and 10 suicide cars."


Islamic State fighters have sought to slow the offensive on their *Mosul stronghold with waves of suicide car bomb attacks. Iraqi commanders say there have been 100 on the eastern front and 140 in the south.*

A top Kurdish official told Reuters on Sunday *the jihadists had also deployed drones strapped with explosives, long-range artillery shells filled with chlorine gas and mustard gas, and snipers.*

*As a peshmerga column moved into Bashiqa on Monday, a loud explosion rocked the convoy, and two large plumes of white smoke could be seen just 50 feet (15 meters) away. A peshmerga officer said two suicide car bombs had tried to hit the advancing force.*

*"They are surrounded... If they want to surrender, OK. If they don't, they will be killed," said Lieutenant-Colonel Qandeel Mahmoud, standing next to a Humvee, supported by a cane he said he has needed since he was wounded in the leg by two suicide car bombers four months ago.*

*Armed U.S. soldiers, part of a 5,000-strong force Washington says is advising and supporting the Iraqi offensive, were accompanying the peshmerga in Bashiqa through streets lined by rows of damaged houses, some with entire floors collapsed.*

Fighting was intense and *at one stage a convoy of 40 vehicles was held up by a single Islamic State sniper. *

Kurdish military authorities later said the peshmerga were carrying out house-to-house searches in the town.

In eastern districts of Mosul, which Iraqi special forces broke into last week, officers say jihadists melted into the population, ambushing and isolating troops in what the special forces spokesman called the world's "toughest urban warfare".

TWIN OFFENSIVES

Mosul, the largest Islamic State-controlled city in either Iraq or Syria, has been held by the group since its fighters drove the army out of northern Iraq in June 2014. The campaign to retake it is the most complex military operation in Iraq since the 2003 U.S. invasion which toppled Saddam Hussein.

Twin offensives on Raqqa and Mosul could bring to an end the caliphate declared by Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi from the pulpit of a Mosul mosque in 2014.

Baghdadi, whose whereabouts are unknown but who is believed to be in northern Iraq close to the Syrian border, has told his followers not to retreat in the "total war" with their enemies.


They have lost ground on all fronts, however, despite waging a fierce and brutal defense.

One Mosul resident told Reuters by phone he had seen 30 bodies and about 40 seriously wounded people brought into Salam Hospital, used by Islamic State to treat its casualties.

Elsewhere in the city, three residents said the Islamic State presence across Mosul was far less visible than in recent days, but cautioned that the militants had dropped out of view before and then reappeared en masse.

Others said there were signs that some of Islamic State's local supporters had fled, including one family whose son joined the jihadists when they took over Mosul. The family fled without warning, and two days later Islamic State put up signs on their empty house which read: Property of Islamic State.

Some were frustrated and frightened by what they said was the slow army advance. "We're asking ourselves what's happening? We were expecting the Iraqi forces to reach us much quicker," he said.

To the south of Mosul, security forces said they had recaptured and secured the town of Hammam al-Alil from Islamic State fighters, who they said had kept thousands of residents as human shields as well as marching many others alongside retreating militants toward Mosul as cover from air strikes.

The United Nations has warned of a possible exodus of hundreds of thousands of refugees from a city which is still home to up to 1.5 million people. So far 34,000 have been displaced, the International Organization for Migration said.

Security forces on the southern front have continued their advance, reaching within 4 km (2-1/2 miles) of Mosul's airport, on the southern edge of the city and on the western bank of the Tigris River which runs through its center.

To the north, a military statement said the army's Sixteenth Infantry Division had also recaptured the village of Bawiza and entered another area, Sada, on the city's northern limits, further tightening the circle of forces around Islamic State.

Shi'ite militias known as Popular Mobilisation forces are also fighting to the west of Mosul to seal the routes to the Islamic State-held town of Tal Afar and its territory in neighboring Syria, to prevent any retreat or reinforcement.

(Additional reporting by Tom Perry; Writing by Dominic Evans; Editing by Anna Willard and Angus MacSwan)



Smoke rises during clashes between Peshmerga forces and Islamic State militants in the town of Bashiqa, east of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, November 7, 2016. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari





A member of Iraqi security forces gestures in Hammam al-Alil, south of Mosul, Iraq November 7, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles at Islamic State militants in Hammam al-Alil, south of Mosul, Iraq November 6, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





Peshmerga forces look at a tunnel used by Islamic State militants near the town of Bashiqa, east of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, November 7, 2016. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari






Military vehicles of Peshmerga forces drive towards the town of Bashiqa, east of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, November 7, 2016. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari


----------



## Hindustani78

On a metal shelf in his workshop, a British Bren machinegun from the 1960s stands next to a U.S. manufactured M16 assault rifle, both repaired by him for use by the peshmerga.

A row of Soviet-era DShK heavy machine guns, known as Dushkas in the Middle East, and RPG-7 rocket propelled grenade launchers - many battle-scarred with bullet holes - await his attention as he uses rudimentary tools to manufacture a steel part to replace a broken Dushka cocking lever.

Among those who benefit from his services are peshmerga special forces' soldiers who prefer to replace the firing pins on their assault rifles with those he manufactures.

"Our parts and the materials we use are even better than those used by weapons manufacturers. If theirs can withstand 5,000 bullets, ours can take 10,000."



Mohammed Fadil repairs weapons for Kurdish Peshmerga forces fighting against Islamic State militants, in his shop outside of Erbil, Iraq November 6, 2016. Picture taken November 6, 2016. REUTERS/Marius Bosch


----------



## Hindustani78

Mosul: Iraqi Kurdish forces have retaken Bashiqa, one of the last towns east of Mosul to be held by the Islamic State group, a top security official said on Tuesday.

The town is under "complete control", Jabbar Yawar, the secretary general of the Kurdish regional ministry responsible for the peshmerga security forces, told AFP by telephone.

AFP

First Published: Tuesday, November 8, 2016 - 15:04


----------



## f1000n

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1057390214382480





seems like it's either use airpower to destroy the terrorists or save the infrastructure but lose soldiers due to cqb surprise attacks.

American Apaches should provide more intense support as their payload of weaponry still minimizes damage to the infrastructure. Air support intensity is still light compared to the intensity they'd deploy if they had US troops on the ground (Based on cjtf-oir daily reports).


----------



## Hindustani78

IRAQ (Nov. 3, 2016) U.S. Navy Sailors with the Expeditionary Medical Unit - Gulf, treat a simulated casualty during a coalition base response drill at Qayyarah West Airfield, Iraq. Readiness drills provide Coalition forces with opportunities to assess their preparation and response time as they work to advise and assist the Iraqi security forces during Operation Inherent Resolve. Coalition forces operate out of the Qayyarah West Airfield where they advise and assist the Iraqi security forces as they fight to retake territory from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant. (U.S. Army photo by 1st Lt. Daniel Johnson/Released)


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Dozens of shia children were kidnapped, put in camps to brainwash them and turn them into killers and suicide bombers.
> 
> Shia women were raped and then killed or burnt. All captured shia men were executed.
> 
> Hundreds of yazidi slaves were kept in tel afar as well
> 
> This battle will be for liberation and revenge. All those who supported IS will regret it.


I want to see actions no hopes those isis supporters suppose to pay heavily for their crimes.


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

*16 US soldiers killed, 27 wounded since start of Mosul op – military source*
*Published time: 8 Nov, 2016 18:04Edited time: 8 Nov, 2016 20:33

The ongoing operation in Mosul, Iraq, is taking its toll on US troops, with 16 killed and 27 wounded, according to a military source in Moscow cited by TASS. The US Department of Defense has told RT America it is only aware of one casualty.
“During the first two weeks of the ground operation to capture Mosul, 16 American servicemen lost their lives, 27 more sustained various wounds,” the source told TASS. The majority of the losses were due to “land mine explosions, artillery and mortar shelling.”

In certain cases, however, poor coordination between ground troops and air support was reportedly to blame for those killed or injured. “Two special operations soldiers died following airstrikes by US B-52H jets on Mosul suburbs,” the source said.

Read more



US special forces come to Mosul frontline – media
RT contacted the Combined Joint Task Force - Operation Inherent Resolve (CJTF–OIR) for comment, which in response stated that it only has information on one casualty.

“We are unaware of these reports but can confirm that one US Service member was killed Thursday, Oct. 20. Chief Petty Officer Jason Finan was advising the Peshmerga behind the forward line of troops when he was killed by an IED blast,” CJTF–OIR's public affairs office said in an e-mail to RT.

The operation to retake Mosul, Iraq’s second-largest city and the self-proclaimed Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) capital in the country, started on October 17.

Tens of thousands of Iraqi soldiers, police, special forces and various militias are taking part in the advance on the stronghold. Their mission is being supported by the US-led international coalition.

On the day of the start of Mosul offensive, Pentagon spokesperson Peter Cook confirmed US soldiers would take part in the operation.“They're in a support role," Cook stated, stressing that the units were supposed to be “behind the forward line of [Iraqi] troops."

Yet last week the US army newspaper Stars and Stripes reported that “US special operators were at the front line on the edge of Mosul.” According to the outlet, the troops wore uniforms of a US-trained Golden Division to “blend” with the local forces, but asked not to be filmed. 

Prior to the Mosul offensive, estimates by the Debka Files (an Israeli news outlet affiliated with the country’s intelligence), claimed the US has in fact assigned 12,500 servicemen for the operation, including hundreds of special forces. 

Read more



1,700 US Army troops deploying to Iraq to ‘advise & assist’ local forces
According to the Washington Post’s figures, the US currently maintains some 6,000 troops in Iraq, who are said to be mostly advisers helping to train the country’s army and police. The official US numbers put the presence at over 4,500.

Speaking to RT on the reports of the casualties among the US military in Mosul, Daoud Khairallah, professor of international law at Georgetown University, said Washington will eventually have to come clean on the matter.

“If it is true, the US would have to reveal the truth sooner or later. It might cover it up for a couple of days until the election passes, but eventually it will have to come up with the facts," Khairallah noted.

He went on to say that in such a case "the US government will have a lot of explaining to do."

Since the goal of US troops is to support the advancing Kurdish and Iraqi fighters, there is a chance that American soldiers may be killed, political analyst specializing in the Kurdistan region and Iraq, Shwan Zulal, told RT.

"I would not be surprised if there is more casualties," the expert said, especially "given the way ISIS is counterattacking" using tunnels in the city.

READ MORE: Vietnam War-style US 'advisers' rather than 'boots on the ground' in Iraq, Syria is pure politics

Commenting on the US labelling their troops behind the frontlines advisors, Zulala said that "in [a] situation when ISIS manage to sneak through the frontline there will be direct contact with ISIS and obviously the rule of engagement will be engaging ISIS."

According to retired US Army General Paul Vallely, while US special units accompany the local forces on the ground, they clearly risk death and injury as a result.

"As I was an adviser in Vietnam it's very high risk sometimes to be out with these units and of course if these units come under attack by ISIS forces and others there is going to be casualties, there is no doubt about it," Vallely said.

*

@Neptune Bro ? Confirmed ?

RIP Alper Kocaman


----------



## HAIDER

Feel sorry for Mosul people who been used as human shield by ISIS. ..Once forces enter residential area, casualties will be much more high...............................because ISIS is composed of foreign fighter, there mothers don t live in Mosul.



f1000n said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1057390214382480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like it's either use airpower to destroy the terrorists or save the infrastructure but lose soldiers due to cqb surprise attacks.
> 
> American Apaches should provide more intense support as their payload of weaponry still minimizes damage to the infrastructure. Air support intensity is still light compared to the intensity they'd deploy if they had US troops on the ground (Based on cjtf-oir daily reports).


Iraq army need huge air support , specially UAV over every moving company inside Mosul street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

HAIDER said:


> Iraq army need huge air support



There is no respected Iraqi Army. 
The only leader of real Iraqi Forces is Atheel al-Nujaifi.


----------



## HAIDER

Hurshid Celebi said:


> There is no respected Iraqi Army.
> The only leader of real Iraqi Forces is Atheel al-Nujaifi.


It will take time for them to transformed into regular trained army in few years. But eventually once they done cleaning Mosul next destination will be Syria . Now I wonder why Turkey is hesitant to go after ISIS, even an active base near Mosul. Now every country need a special unit to fight urban warfare. Pakistan learn these tactics after losing thousands of soldier , mainly due to avoiding collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

Turkey is pragmatic. Some of us dies as martyrs for our state and 1000s are born.

We don't want a hostile USA ruled terror PKK state at our boarders.

We always respected Kurds and supplied weapons to Molla Mustafa Barzani in the 60's.

Kurds are our brothers and sisters, as Selahaddin Eyyubi the protector against Crusaders was.


----------



## HAIDER

Hurshid Celebi said:


> Turkey is pragmatic. Some of us dies as martyrs for our state and 1000s are born.
> 
> We don't want a hostile USA ruled terror PKK state at our boarders.
> 
> We always respected Kurds and supplied weapons to Molla Mustafa Barzani in the 60's.
> 
> Kurds are our brothers and sisters, as Selahaddin Eyyubi the protector against Crusaders was.


Kurd factor is very confusing for outsider like me. Iran, Turkey, Iraqi all hate there politicians but call them on negotiating table. when they come on table, they pizzed off the host...............what is the basic problem with them to come up with fruitful dialogue ..............they know it well , a independent Kurdish land is out of question ..non of three countries are even ready to listen this idea....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

HAIDER said:


> basic problem



Please analyse that NATO - USA chart of new design of the globe* for Western sake and locals tears *;

DIVIDE and RULE - that's the reason the locals and TURKEY won't accept


----------



## f1000n

Hurshid Celebi said:


> There is no respected Iraqi Army.
> The only leader of real Iraqi Forces is Atheel al-Nujaifi.



Gulen is good too, I'd say have him replace Erdogan.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hurshid Celebi said:


> There is no respected Turkish Army.
> The only leader of real Turkish Forces is Gulin.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, November 08, 2016
Members of an Iraqi special forces police unit fire a rocket toward Islamic State militants on the south of Mosul. REUTERS/Stringer






Reuters / Tuesday, November 08, 2016
Smoke rises during clashes in the town of Bashiqa, east of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





Reuters / Monday, November 07, 2016
U.S. military vehicles are seen in the town of Bashiqa, east of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari


----------



## Hindustani78

Before their deployment to Mosul, the US military employed Apaches very occasionally for combat operations against the militants, especially in the Tigris River Valley in June.

Washington — The United States is using Apache helicopters in the battle to retake Iraq’s second city of Mosul after more than two years of Daesh group rule, the Pentagon said.

*The US military, backing the ground campaign by Iraqi forces, is directing the attack helicopters against explosives-packed vehicles the militant group is employing for suicide bombings, Pentagon spokesman Peter Cook said Monday.*

*The helicopters are being used “with significant effect” in Mosul, he said.*

“We anticipate that this nimble and precise capability will continue to enable Iraqi progress in what we expect will be tough fighting to come,” Cook added.

However, few helicopters are being used, with officials suggesting that the number of choppers is in the single digits.

Before their deployment to Mosul, *the US military employed Apaches very occasionally for combat operations against the militants, especially in the Tigris River Valley in June.*

Their use reflects the increasing level of risk the Obama administration has had to accept to defeat the Daesh group in Iraq.

The helicopters fly at lower altitudes and slower speeds than fighter jets and bombers, making them much more vulnerable to enemy fire and increasing the risk of casualties.

President Barack Obama — who as a senator in 2003 opposed the US-led invasion of Iraq launched by his predecessor George W. Bush — ruled out using American soldiers on the ground against the fighters in Iraq and Syria.

Faced with the difficulties the Iraqi army is confronting against the militants, however, he has adjusted his policy, bringing US ground forces closer to the fighting.

Special forces have been enabled to conduct raids to capture or kill Daesh group leaders.

US military advisers are also moving closer to the front line. — AFP


----------



## f1000n

So with US special forces frontline assistance the Kurds needed weeks to take Bashiqa after encircling it, meanwhile ISOF storms towns and neighborhoods on their own all the time. That aside Pesh have spent more hours digging trenches then fighting IS.

'Kurds are the most effective fighters'..

The Federal Police has been acquiring major victories, especially given that this is just a police force not a military force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> So with US special forces frontline assistance the Kurds needed weeks to take Bashiqa after encircling it, meanwhile ISOF storms towns and neighborhoods on their own all the time. That aside Pesh have spent more hours digging trenches then fighting IS.
> 
> 'Kurds are the most effective fighters'..
> 
> The Federal Police has been acquiring major victories, especially given that this is just a police force not a military force.


The funny is that they call them the only effective force fighting isis!!!..

That's tells those who said that how butt hurt they are and how filthy they are!

The other funny thing they push the mule erdogan to threaten us with war


----------



## f1000n

so far only eastern front of Mosul active, we might see Mosul airport capture in the coming week or 2.


----------



## Hindustani78

Federal police forces fire mortar toward Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. Picture taken November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer




An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles at Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. Picture taken November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer






Federal police forces fire mortar toward Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. Picture taken November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer










A captured Islamic State tank and shells are seen at the Iraqi army base in Qaraqosh east of Mosul, Iraq November 8, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra






Smoke rises during clashes in the town of Bashiqa, east of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, November 8, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-battle-idUSKBN1350GB
By Dominic Evans and Ahmed Rasheed | BAGHDAD

A week after his tank division punched through Islamic State defenses on the southeast edge of Mosul, an Iraqi army colonel says the fight to drive the militants out of their urban stronghold is turning into a nightmare.

Against a well-drilled, mobile and brutally effective enemy, exploiting the cover of built-up neighborhoods and the city's civilian population, his tanks were useless, he said, and his men untrained for the urban warfare they face.

His Ninth Armoured Division and elite counter terrorism units fighting nearby seized six of some 60 neighborhoods last week, the first gains inside Mosul since the Oct. 17 start of a campaign to crush Islamic State in its Iraqi fortress.

Even that small foothold is proving hard to maintain, however, with waves of counter attacks by jihadist units including snipers and suicide bombers who use a network of tunnels stretching for miles (km) under the city.

They appear able to strike at will, often at night, denying the troops rest and rattling frayed nerves.

"We're an armored brigade, and fighting without being able to use tanks and with soldiers unused to urban warfare is putting troops in a tough situation," the officer told Reuters. He asked not to be named because he was not authorized to talk to the media.


"Our soldiers can't recognize them until it's too late, when the attacker either detonates his explosive vest or throws a grenade,"* the colonel said, adding that he lost two T-72 tanks and an armored vehicle in a single day's fighting on Tuesday.*

"It's becoming a nightmare and it's nerve-wracking for the soldiers," he said.

"We are carrying out the toughest urban warfare that any force in the world could undertake", CTS spokesman Sabah al-Numani said on Sunday.

One CTS officer, in Baghdad on leave, told Reuters the biggest threat came from snipers. "You don't know where or when a sniper will strike,"


"Now Daesh (Islamic State) is really fighting," he said.

Hashemi said the jihadists had dug a 70 km (45 mile) network of tunnels just on the eastern side of the Tigris River, which runs through the center of Mosul, since they took over in 2014.

Using the tunnels they were able to surprise troops inside the city, striking between 2 am and dawn when their defenses are at their lowest. "They are not ready for these surprises - it's the tunnels which have caused our greatest losses," he said.


The army says it has captured five other districts, but fighting continues in all of them and Hashemi said in some neighborhoods the army had been driven back three or four times - often at night - before reclaiming territory the next day.

With its tanks unable to navigate narrow city streets, the Iraqi army has called on U.S. Apache helicopters to target car bombers. The Pentagon said on Monday they would continue to be used "in what we expect will be tough fighting to come".

One of the most devastating tactics the militants employed, which helped them tie down a far greater force than their own, was to send consecutive waves of small units - about 50 strong - against the troops so they could never let down their guard.


The militants call the operation "crashing waves". Each unit includes suicide bombers, snipers, assault fighters, and what they call infiltrators, as well as logistics and mortar experts.

"Each one only fights for a short period and is then relieved by the next group - it exhausts the army," Hashemi said.

Although they face a coalition of Iraqi army, special forces, Kurdish peshmerga and Shi'ite paramilitary groups which may total around 100,000 fighters, the asymmetric war strategy has so far meant the 5,000-strong jihadists in Mosul have tied down the advancing troops, without using their full reserves.

Hashemi said an inner core of mainly Francophone foreign fighters, given the name 'al-Murabitoun' (Guards) had taken an oath to fight to the death defending strategic positions in the heart of the city.

Hashemi said two infantry divisions which have advanced close to its northern and southern limits were preparing to open two new fronts in the city, possibly as soon as Friday.

Ultimately, he said the superior numbers of the forces attacking on multiple fronts would wear down the militants. "We will win, without doubt. But it will be a costly victory".


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi soldiers take cover during clashes with Islamic State fighters in Mosul, Iraq November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic










An Iraqi soldier holds up a sword he found, which he says is similar to the kind used by Islamic State militants for beheadings, at the front line in the Intisar disrict of eastern Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra













An Iraqi soldier jumps from a tank in a village outside Mosul, Iraq November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic


----------



## Hindustani78

Children carry bottles of water and food given by Iraqi soldiers in a village outside Mosul, Iraq November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





A girl carries bottles of water given by Iraqi soldiers in a village outside Mosul, Iraq November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic









Reuters / Wednesday, November 09, 2016
An explosive belt is seen (on chair) belonging to Islamic State militants, in the town of Bashiqa, after it was recaptured from the Islamic State, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani






Reuters / Tuesday, November 08, 2016
A captured Islamic State tank and shells are seen at the Iraqi army base in Qaraqosh, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra


----------



## Hindustani78

Qayara , 50 kms from Mosul Iraq.






*SOUTHWEST ASIA —* On Nov. 8, Coalition military forces conducted 18 strikes against ISIL terrorists in Syria and Iraq. In Syria, Coalition military forces conducted 12 strikes using attack, fighter and remotely piloted aircraft against ISIL targets. Additionally in Iraq, Coalition military forces conducted 6 strikes coordinated with and in support of the Government of Iraq using attack and fighter aircraft against ISIL targets.

*Iraq*

* Near Mosul, three strikes engaged three ISIL tactical units; destroyed six ISIL-held buildings, four fighting positions, three mortar systems, a heavy machine gun, and a sniper position; suppressed two tactical units; and damaged a mortar system.
* Near Rawah, two strikes engaged an ISIL VBIED factory and destroyed two storage containers and a vehicle.
* Near Tal Afar, one strike engaged an ISIL headquarters building.

Strike assessments are based on initial reports. All aircraft returned to base safely.

A strike, as defined in the CJTF releases, means one or more kinetic events that occur in roughly the same geographic location to produce a single, sometimes cumulative effect for that location. So having a single aircraft deliver a single weapon against a lone ISIL vehicle is one strike, but so is multiple aircraft delivering dozens of weapons against a group of buildings and vehicles and weapon systems in a compound, for example, having the cumulative effect of making that facility (or facilities) harder or impossible to use. Accordingly, CJTF-OIR does not report the number or type of aircraft employed in a strike, the number of munitions dropped in each strike, or the number of individual munition impact points against a target. The information used to compile the daily strike releases is based on 'Z' or Greenwich Mean Time.

Ground-based artillery fired in counter-fire or in fire support to maneuver roles are not classified as a strike as defined by CJTF-OIR.

The strikes were conducted as part of Operation Inherent Resolve, the operation to eliminate the ISIL terrorist group and the threat they pose to Iraq, Syria, and the wider international community.

The destruction of ISIL targets in Syria and Iraq further limits the group's ability to project terror and conduct operations.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

@Malik Alashter 

Surprise my friend


----------



## f1000n

old news

--

CTS/ISOF stormed more neighborhoods in Mosul, there is way too much load on this unit doing the work of the entire army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

f1000n said:


> old news
> 
> --
> 
> CTS/ISOF stormed more neighborhoods in Mosul, there is way too much load on this unit doing the work of the entire army.


Guess what the PMF going to take Telafar.

These morons think they scare us with that load of junk.


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Sunday, November 13, 2016 - 17:22
http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...ures-nimrud-home-to-ancient-site_1949329.html






Baghdad: The Iraqi military said Sunday that soldiers south of Mosul have recaptured the Nimrud area, home to the site of an ancient Assyrian city that was blown up by the Islamic State group.
"Units of the 9th Armoured Division completely liberate the Nimrud (area) and raise the Iraqi flag over the buildings," Iraq`s Joint Operations Command (JOC) said in a statement quoting a top military officer.

The JOC did not specifically mention the Nimrud archaeological site, which is located a little over a kilometre (less than a mile) west of the village that bears its name.

Iraqi forces seeking to drive IS from second city Mosul also retook another village southeast of the site of Nimrud

The city became the capital of the Assyrian empire, whose rulers built vast palaces and monuments that have drawn archaeologists from around the world for more than 150 years.

In April last year, IS posted video on the internet of its fighters sledgehammering monuments before planting explosives around the site and blowing it up.

It was part of a campaign of destruction by the jihadists against heritage sites under their control that also took in ancient Nineveh on the outskirts of Mosul, Hatra in the desert to the south and Palmyra in neighbouring Syria.

IS casts its destruction of artefacts and historic sites as religiously mandated elimination of idols, but that has not stopped it from selling smaller items to fund its operations.

It is unclear what still remains of Nimrud`s ancient ruins.

Many of its monumental stone sculptures and reliefs were taken away for display in museums around the world but some of the more massive structures remained in place when the jihadists swept through in mid-2014.

AFP

First Published: Sunday, November 13, 2016 - 17:22


----------



## Serpentine

*VIDEO: The tense moment an ISIS militant surrenders to Kurdish soldiers*


They become like scared rats when they get arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Latest Isis animals tactic distributing sealed books actually a. Mini bomb



omb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Sunday, November 13, 2016
An Iraqi soldier holds a mannequin as he stands beside a tank made of wood that was used by Islamic State militants as a diversion tactic in Bawiza, north of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Ari Jalal


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> Federal police forces fire mortar toward Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. Picture taken November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles at Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. Picture taken November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal police forces fire mortar toward Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. Picture taken November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A captured Islamic State tank and shells are seen at the Iraqi army base in Qaraqosh east of Mosul, Iraq November 8, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke rises during clashes in the town of Bashiqa, east of Mosul, during an operation to attack Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq, November 8, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-battle-idUSKBN1350GB
> By Dominic Evans and Ahmed Rasheed | BAGHDAD
> 
> A week after his tank division punched through Islamic State defenses on the southeast edge of Mosul, an Iraqi army colonel says the fight to drive the militants out of their urban stronghold is turning into a nightmare.
> 
> Against a well-drilled, mobile and brutally effective enemy, exploiting the cover of built-up neighborhoods and the city's civilian population, his tanks were useless, he said, and his men untrained for the urban warfare they face.
> 
> His Ninth Armoured Division and elite counter terrorism units fighting nearby seized six of some 60 neighborhoods last week, the first gains inside Mosul since the Oct. 17 start of a campaign to crush Islamic State in its Iraqi fortress.
> 
> Even that small foothold is proving hard to maintain, however, with waves of counter attacks by jihadist units including snipers and suicide bombers who use a network of tunnels stretching for miles (km) under the city.
> 
> They appear able to strike at will, often at night, denying the troops rest and rattling frayed nerves.
> 
> "We're an armored brigade, and fighting without being able to use tanks and with soldiers unused to urban warfare is putting troops in a tough situation," the officer told Reuters. He asked not to be named because he was not authorized to talk to the media.
> 
> 
> "Our soldiers can't recognize them until it's too late, when the attacker either detonates his explosive vest or throws a grenade,"* the colonel said, adding that he lost two T-72 tanks and an armored vehicle in a single day's fighting on Tuesday.*
> 
> "It's becoming a nightmare and it's nerve-wracking for the soldiers," he said.
> 
> "We are carrying out the toughest urban warfare that any force in the world could undertake", CTS spokesman Sabah al-Numani said on Sunday.
> 
> One CTS officer, in Baghdad on leave, told Reuters the biggest threat came from snipers. "You don't know where or when a sniper will strike,"
> 
> 
> "Now Daesh (Islamic State) is really fighting," he said.
> 
> Hashemi said the jihadists had dug a 70 km (45 mile) network of tunnels just on the eastern side of the Tigris River, which runs through the center of Mosul, since they took over in 2014.
> 
> Using the tunnels they were able to surprise troops inside the city, striking between 2 am and dawn when their defenses are at their lowest. "They are not ready for these surprises - it's the tunnels which have caused our greatest losses," he said.
> 
> 
> The army says it has captured five other districts, but fighting continues in all of them and Hashemi said in some neighborhoods the army had been driven back three or four times - often at night - before reclaiming territory the next day.
> 
> With its tanks unable to navigate narrow city streets, the Iraqi army has called on U.S. Apache helicopters to target car bombers. The Pentagon said on Monday they would continue to be used "in what we expect will be tough fighting to come".
> 
> One of the most devastating tactics the militants employed, which helped them tie down a far greater force than their own, was to send consecutive waves of small units - about 50 strong - against the troops so they could never let down their guard.
> 
> 
> The militants call the operation "crashing waves". Each unit includes suicide bombers, snipers, assault fighters, and what they call infiltrators, as well as logistics and mortar experts.
> 
> "Each one only fights for a short period and is then relieved by the next group - it exhausts the army," Hashemi said.
> 
> Although they face a coalition of Iraqi army, special forces, Kurdish peshmerga and Shi'ite paramilitary groups which may total around 100,000 fighters, the asymmetric war strategy has so far meant the 5,000-strong jihadists in Mosul have tied down the advancing troops, without using their full reserves.
> 
> Hashemi said an inner core of mainly Francophone foreign fighters, given the name 'al-Murabitoun' (Guards) had taken an oath to fight to the death defending strategic positions in the heart of the city.
> 
> Hashemi said two infantry divisions which have advanced close to its northern and southern limits were preparing to open two new fronts in the city, possibly as soon as Friday.
> 
> Ultimately, he said the superior numbers of the forces attacking on multiple fronts would wear down the militants. "We will win, without doubt. But it will be a costly victory".


Jesus Christ......almost 100,000 fighters backed by massive U.S/U.K/COALITION air cover against barely 5000 militants without any air cover or sophisticated weapons whatsoever? . That's a huge power imbalance. 
Wow.....I must confess these ISIS fighters are quite battle hardened and determined.



Malik Alashter said:


> The funny is that they call them the only effective force fighting isis!!!..
> 
> That's tells those who said that how butt hurt they are and how filthy they are!
> 
> The other funny thing they push the mule erdogan to threaten us with war


U.S ,U.K, French special forces and advisers are not helping only the Kurds, but also Iraqi forces fighting against ISIS. you people should be grateful for all the military, logistics, training, material help western powers have been providing you against these islamic jihadists groups. Else ISIS will be controlling a far far larger percentage of IRAQ than they do today . You people should be grateful for once instead of always whinning against the evil west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

mike2000 is back said:


> Jesus Christ......almost 100,000 fighters backed by massive U.S/U.K/COALITION air cover against barely 5000 militants without any air cover or sophisticated weapons whatsoever? . That's a huge power imbalance.
> Wow.....I must confess these ISIS fighters are quite battle hardened and determined.



Air power cannot be used to the full extent given that the war is taking place un urban environment with civillians. Priority is to keep civillians safe and to prevent large scale infrastructural damage. Also it's not 100K fighters appointed for the Mosul OP. Only a tiny part of them are used for the assault role. In Kobani the US air force carpet bombed everything, that's not happening in Mosul.



> U.S ,U.K, French special forces and advisers are not helping only the Kurds, but also Iraqi forces fighting against ISIS. you people should be grateful for all the military, logistics, training, material help western powers have been providing you against these islamic jihadists groups. Else ISIS will be controlling a far far larger percentage of IRAQ than they do today . You people should be grateful for once instead of always whinning against the evil west.



But there's a difference in level of support, Kurds have SF units (including JTAC) embedded with them on the front, the ISF does not have that. Having followed CJTF-OIR reports for the past years Kurds received a lot more air support despite taking less land from IS and fighting fewer battles.

But yes i'm grateful and i'm sure many in the ISF (Iraq) are for support.

-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

mike2000 is back said:


> U.S ,U.K, French special forces and advisers are not helping only the Kurds, but also Iraqi forces fighting against ISIS. you people should be grateful for all the military, logistics, training, material help western powers have been providing you against these islamic jihadists groups. Else ISIS will be controlling a far far larger percentage of IRAQ than they do today . You people should be grateful for once instead of always whinning against the evil west.


Yes we are grateful for the little help you support no doubt but don't mix poison with honey!!!! you have to know we have beaten isis way before your help come its our men our kidds literally our kidds defeated isis with big loss of their precious life

If we waited for your support the situation in Iraq today totaly different mate don't think ever your shy support the hesitating one is the one that saved Baghdad not even the Iraninan support also did every one of just looking for any thing to say see we helped even with a minor one!!!!.

Yes we appreciate it thank you very much indeed.

The one that really saved the country from going full retard is this man






and these yang men and old men like these brave men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Malik Alashter said:


> Yes we are grateful for the little help you support no doubt but don't mix poison with honey!!!! you have to know we have beaten isis way before your help come its our men our kidds literally our kidds defeated isis with big loss of their precious life
> 
> If we waited for your support the situation in Iraq today totaly different mate don't think ever your shy support the hesitating one is the one that saved Baghdad not even the Iraninan support also did every one of just looking for any thing to say see we helped even with a minor one!!!!.
> 
> Yes we appreciate it thank you very much indeed.
> 
> The one that really saved the country from going full retard is this man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these yang men and old men like these brave men.



Who are these men? Can you give us their names?


----------



## Malik Alashter

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Who are these men? Can you give us their names?


Which men?.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Malik Alashter said:


> Which men?.



The following



Malik Alashter said:


>





Malik Alashter said:


>





Malik Alashter said:


>





Malik Alashter said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

EgyptianAmerican said:


> The following


The first three picks belong to men from the PM Units

The last pic belong to Imam Sistani to who ask Iraqis to defend their country regardless their religion or race.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Malik Alashter said:


> Yes we are grateful for the little help you support no doubt but don't mix poison with honey!!!! you have to know we have beaten isis way before your help come its our men our kidds literally our kidds defeated isis with big loss of their precious life
> 
> If we waited for your support the situation in Iraq today totaly different mate don't think ever your shy support the hesitating one is the one that saved Baghdad not even the Iraninan support also did every one of just looking for any thing to say see we helped even with a minor one!!!!.
> 
> Yes we appreciate it thank you very much indeed.
> 
> The one that really saved the country from going full retard is this man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these yang men and old men like these brave men.


 lool Really??
For one, without U.S/U.K you Shiites will still be kissing Saddam's asshole. Lool You should always remember that without us you will still be living under their yoke and oppression. Where was ur to help you defeat Saddam All these years ?? Lol
Secondly, you call the help we have been offering your military for years now small/minimal? Lool old boyyyyyy, you people can be such ingrates and hypocrites where does the vast majority of your military equipment you have been using comes from? is it not from the "evil" west? lol
The air cover we have been providing you for years now, you also see it as "small" help? lool Really? Same with logistical, technological support, training we have been providing your troops for years now etc etc. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Shader

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Inherent_Resolve

Mate, you need to revisit your theory. Lol


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi army soldiers fire mortars against the Islamic State militants, at Shahrazad village 2 miles (3 kilometers) east of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Malik Alashter

mike2000 is back said:


> lool Really??
> For one, without U.S/U.K you Shiites will still be kissing Saddam's asshole. Lool You should always remember that without us you will still be living under their yoke and oppression. Where was ur to help you defeat Saddam All these years ?? Lol
> Secondly, you call the help we have been offering your military for years now small/minimal? Lool old boyyyyyy, you people can be such ingrates and hypocrites where does the vast majority of your military equipment you have been using comes from? is it not from the "evil" west? lol
> The air cover we have been providing you for years now, you also see it as "small" help? lool Really? Same with logistical, technological support, training we have been providing your troops for years now etc etc.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Shader
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Inherent_Resolve
> 
> Mate, you need to revisit your theory. Lol


You have a lot of WE in your post.!!!! you know with out you we are not alive without you we have no air with out you we have no water now see this with out you we have no sperm hey kid I think your dose of national pride you got this time was too big.

But why don't you think without you intervene we could through that bastard and bring a better regime? Mr we.

you toppled Saddam not because of humanity sake as you know it was for oil and hegemony sake we got that opportunity just like you did without the American and Russian you may now kissing the German asshole as well as the French did but bad for them they have direct borders with the German

So what little Britain offered to us Mr we?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/suicide-attack-near-iraqs-kerbala/article9345922.ece

A suicide bomber killed six people near Iraq's holy city of Kerbala on Monday at the start of a major Shia Muslim ritual, an attack claimed by the hardline Sunni militants of Islamic State.

The bomber blew himself up west of the city where hundreds of thousands of Shi'ites were gathering to mark Arbaeen, which comes at the end of a 40-day mourning period for Imam Hussein, the grandson of the Prophet Mohammad.

Security forces killed five of the bomber's accomplices before surrounding him in a house where he detonated the device in the rural area of Ain al-Tamr, the ministry added.

Islamic State said in a statement it had planned to target Shi'ites, police and army personnel.

*Huge crowds visit the shrines of Hussein and his half-brother Abbas in Kerbala, where they were killed in the 7th century AD, in a revolt against the Umayyad ruler Yazeed.*


----------



## Hindustani78

By Dominic Evans and John Davison | BAGHDAD/QAYYARA, Iraq

Islamic State has summarily killed 21 civilians in Mosul it accused of collaborating with U.S.-backed security forces, which said their offensive to recapture the city from the jihadists had made further advances.

The killings, reported on Tuesday by a medical source, indicate that the ultra-hardline group has maintained its ability to police Mosul, more than four weeks after the start of the offensive on the northern Iraqi city.

The campaign that began on Oct. 17 is the biggest military operation in Iraq in more than a decade of turmoil unleashed by the 2003 U.S.-led invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein.

*Counter terrorism forces breached Islamic State defenses in the east of the city two weeks ago but have faced resistance from the militants who have deployed suicide car bombs, snipers and waves of counter-attacks.

They have been fighting in a dozen of the roughly 50 neighborhoods on the eastern side of the city, which is divided in two by the Tigris river running through the center.*

Interior Ministry spokesman Saad Maan said on Tuesday that Iraqi forces in the east of the city, which also include part of a tank division, had dislodged Islamic State fighters from a third of the eastern side of the city.

He was speaking at a joint news conference with Iraqi officials and officers from the Western coalition which is backing them with air strikes and soldiers on the ground, who are officially designated as advisers.

Australian Brigadier-General Roger Noble, asked about Maan's comments, said: "The way I'd describe it is they're well into the city on the eastern side".

"We haven't had out the measuring stick and done the percentages," he told Reuters at the Qayyara military base south of Mosul which is the main base of the military campaign.

"Once you get into the city and the enemy being the way they are, with civilians, it's a difficult fight, but fundamentally it's on track," he said.

Iraqi officials say the militants have used the city's more than 1 million remaining residents as human shields, firing from rooftops of inhabited houses and using a network of tunnels to launch ambushes in the midst of residential areas.


SWIFTER KILLINGS

While the presence of civilians has slowed the advance, Iraqi officials say some of their operations have been assisted by information provided by residents about Islamic State military positions in the city.

*Trying to stop the flow of any information out of Mosul, the militants have cracked down on communications, banning the use of mobile phones and also confiscating satellite dishes to prevent people from seeing the progress made by Iraqi forces.

Most of those killed in the last three days were accused of cooperating with the Iraqi army, said the medical source who saw the list of 21 names and was briefed on the charges they faced.*

The city's forensic medical department was notified of the killings, the source said, but this time no bodies emerged - unlike last week when 20 corpses were strung up across the city in a public warning against helping the army.

The militants who have ruled Mosul since they swept through northern Iraq two years ago have imposed a ruthless authority across the city, crushing dissent, killing opponents and forcing people to follow their strict interpretation of Islamic law.

Residents say most victims are disposed of in mass graves outside Mosul because the militants deem their opponents apostates unworthy of religious funerals. Families only learn the fate of relatives from lists delivered to medics at the morgue.

Before the offensive started, people detained by Islamic State in Mosul were investigated for months. Now they were held for as little as two weeks before being released or killed - either shot, their throats slit, or put to death by other methods, the source said.


Iraqi special forces soldiers point guns at part of Mosul controlled by Islamic State fighters in Iraq, November 15, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





An Iraqi special forces soldier looks at a part of Mosul controlled by Islamic State fighters in Iraq, November 15, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





Iraqi special forces soldiers walk in Mosul, Iraq, November 15, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





An Iraqi special forces soldier smokes while seated in his position inside a mosque in Mosul, Iraq, November 15, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic










Brigadier-General Saad Maan (C) speaks during a news conference at the Qayyara military base, Iraq, November 15, 2016. REUTERS/Ari Jalal


----------



## Hindustani78

A soldier from the Ninth Armored Division, 109th artillery battalion, covers his ears after a 155mm shell was fired towards an Islamic State militant position in Mosul, from the village of Ali Rash, east of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## -SINAN-

Alshawi1234 said:


> Majority of its sunni Turkmen population are IS supporters. The IS of Tel Afar had he largest role in the Nineveh take over.


It's your claim.....hurt those Turkmen....and see what happens.



HAIDER said:


> Now I wonder why Turkey is hesitant to go after ISIS, even an active base near Mosul.


Iraqi administration do not want us to involve....they actually threaten us with war if our troops in camp Bashiqa leaves the camp to fight against Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> It's your claim.....hurt those Turkmen....and see what happens.



Everyone, literally everyone who sided with, helped or supported ISIS in any way will pay a heavy price, whether he is an Arab, Turkmen or a Kurd, and rightly so. So far, almost all ISIS supporters in liberated areas have been found and punished, areas around Mosul will be no exception.

If individual Turkmen Sunnis didn't support ISIS, they will be fine (although there are already many reports that some of them actively supported ISIS in 2014 and turned in even their neighbors to ISIS), but if any of them have supported ISIS in anyway, they will be punished, and rightly so and no one can do anything to save them, because it's Iraqi people punishing those who supported a black cult of death and destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sinan said:


> It's your claim.....hurt those Turkmen....and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Iraqi administration do not want us to involve....they actually threaten us with war if our troops in camp Bashiqa leaves the camp to fight against Daesh.



Turkey cheered, supported and housed the heads of the " Iraqi revolution". They watched and turned a blind eye to foriegn fighters entering Iraq and syria. They didn't help with a single bullet when IS was on the gates of Baghdad. Now that iraqi forces push them back and on the verge of defeating they want a piece of the cake. It doesn't really work that way. 


As for Tel Afar, the fighters entering are from the city itself. They know the names and houses of every IS member. Close to 4,000 Turkmen fighters will Spearhead the PMF operations. Those who supported IS will have no place in the city once it's liberated. They can move to Syria or Turkey.

------
Recent updates. 

ISOF continue to advance inside mosul clearing a few neighborhoods. VBIED's and snipers are the biggest obstacle. Civilians have not evacuated making use of heavy firepower near impossible. Most fighting with light weapons to avoid civilians casualties. 

IS would occasionally order the families to leave, flooding the streets wth civilians to slow down advancing iraqi forces.

----- 
Western front. 


The PMF have made massive gains. Advancing tens of KM on multiple fronts. They have reached the vicinity of Tel Afar air base which is just 6KM from the city of Tel Afar. The base is expected to be fully liberated within the next day or two. Possible earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

__________

I guess the PMF didn't need need till the morning to liberate the Tel Afar air base. It has been declared liberated few minutes ago. 

The PMF forces took over a few villages along the road to the air base. They have stopped three villages from and took a turn to surrounded the air base instead of attacking the villages. They took over a nearby hill and destroyed all the VBIED's inside the base before they could target the iraqi forces, totalling 7 VBIED's. 

IS quickly abandoned three other villages and headed back to protect the base, but it was too late. IS defences collapse with the PMF taking the abandoned villages without a fight and the air base. 


PMF will continue to clear other villages. Battles in these areas are relatively easy. IS just leaves a few VBIEDS in every villages with less then a dozen fighter who are either killed or forced to flee. Tel afar will be stormed after a buffer zone is created and proper preparations are completed in the base. Might need a fees weeks to cleans the base. Operations will continue regardless though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

^^ These PMF operations for Tal Afar are all without coalition air support

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/16/middleeast/iraq-mosul-zahraa/

(CNN)Iraqi paramilitary forces have recaptured a strategic airbase outside the northern city of Tal Afar, a spokesman for the Popular Mobilization Forces said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-idUSKBN13B2CP

By Ahmed Rasheed, John Davison and Dominic Evans | BAGHDAD/BASHIQA, Iraq

Iraqi Shi'ite militias said on Wednesday they had driven Islamic State fighters from an air base west of Mosul, a victory which would threaten the Sunni group's supply route from Syria to its last major stronghold in Iraq.

*"The airport of Tal Afar has been liberated," Yusif al-Kallabi,* a spokesman for Popular Mobilisation, a coalition of mainly Iranian-backed militias, told Iraqi state TV.

The capture of the base, if confirmed, could be a significant development in the campaign to recapture Mosul, Islamic State's de facto capital since its forces swept through Iraq in 2014 and set up a self-declared caliphate in a swathe of Syria and northern Iraq.

*Tal Afar lies about 60 km (38 miles) west of Mosul* on the main road to Syria. Its seizure could also alarm Turkey, which is wary of Iraqi Shi'ite involvement in the civil war in Syria.

*"Tal Afar will be the starting block for the liberation of all the area...to the Syrian border and beyond the Syria border," said Hadi al-Amiri, head of Badr Organization, Popular Mobilisation's largest component, in a video clip.*

While the Shi'ite coalition is fighting Islamic State west of Mosul, regular army and police units are trying to advance from the other sides, backed by Kurdish Peshmerga fighters deployed in the north and the east.

Iraqi counter-terrorism forces breached Islamic State defenses in east Mosul two weeks ago but have faced resistance from the militants, who have fought back with suicide car bombs, snipers and waves of counter-attacks.

The campaign that began on Oct. 17 with air and ground support from a U.S.-led coalition is the biggest military

operation in Iraq in more than a decade of turmoil unleashed by

the 2003 invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein.

Popular Mobilisation, known locally by its Arabic name Hashid Shaabi, has said it plans to use Tal Afar base to take the battle against Islamic State into Syria, fighting on the side of President Bashar al-Assad, an ally of Iran.

Although it officially reports to Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi, it is mainly trained and equipped by Iran.

Popular Mobilisation's advance towards Tal Afar, which had a mixed population of mainly Shi'ite and Sunni Turkmen before Islamic State captured it in 2014, has raised the prospect of sectarian strife and alarmed neighboring Turkey.

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said last month that Turkey was reinforcing its troops on the border with Iraq and would respond if the militias "cause terror" in Tal Afar.

Iraq's Abadi has sought to calm fears that the operation to

recapture Tal Afar would ignite sectarian tension or escalate

problems with Turkey, saying the attacking force that would enter the town will reflect its religious and ethnic make-up.

The Nineveh region surrounding Mosul is a mosaic of ethnic and religious communities - Arabs, Turkmen, Kurds, Yazidis, Christians, Sunnis, Shi'ites - though Sunni Arabs comprise the overwhelming majority.

KURDS MAY KEEP TERRITORY

The autonomous Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) suggested on Wednesday it would try to expand the area it rules in northern Iraq to include surrounding villages and towns captured by Kurdish fighters from Islamic State.

Kurdish Peshmerga forces "will not retreat from areas retaken" from Islamic State militants in Iraq, Kurdistan President Massoud Barzani said, according to Rudaw TV station.

Barzani's comment could rile the central government in Baghdad, which opposes his plans to expand the autonomous area, even though the two sides have been fighting together against Islamic State in Mosul.

The collapse of the Iraqi army two years ago in the face of Islamic State allowed the KRG to extend its rule over the oil-rich region of Kirkuk.

The government forces have been fighting in a dozen of the roughly 60 neighbourhoods on the eastern part of Mosul, which is divided by the Tigris River. They have yet to enter from the northern and the southern sides.

Iraqi officials say the militants have used the city's more than one million remaining residents as human shields, firing from rooftops of inhabited houses and using a network of tunnels to launch ambushes in the midst of residential areas.

While the presence of civilians has slowed the advance, Iraqi officials say some of their operations have been assisted

by information provided by residents about Islamic State military positions.

Trying to stop the flow of any information out of Mosul, the

militants have cracked down on communications, banning the use

of mobile phones and also confiscating satellite dishes to prevent people from seeing the progress made by Iraqi forces.

The group has also killed civilians suspected of helping the attacking forces, sometime putting their bodies on display around the city.

Iraqi military estimates put the number of Islamic State fighters in the city at 5,000 to 6,000. Facing them is a

100,000-strong coalition of Iraqi government forces, Kurdish

fighters and Shi'ite paramilitary units.

Iraqi authorities have not published a casualty toll for the campaign overall - either for security forces, civilians or Islamic State fighters. The warring sides claim to have inflicted hundreds of casualties in enemy ranks.

Nearly 57,000 people have been displaced because of the

fighting from villages and towns around the city to government-held areas, according to U.N. estimates.

The figure does not include the tens of thousands of people

rounded up in villages around Mosul and forced to accompany Islamic State fighters to cover their retreat towards the city.

(Writing by Maher Chmaytelli; Editing by Angus MacSwan)

Reuters / Wednesday, November 16, 2016
A man cries over a body of a baby killed by a mortar round fired by Islamic State fighters in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A car bomb explodes next to Iraqi special forces armored vehicles as they advance towards Islamic State-held territory in Mosul, Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, November 17, 2016
An Iraqi special forces soldier takes cover behind a humvee during an Islamic State fighter car bomb suicide attack in Tahrir neighborhood of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





Reuters / Thursday, November 17, 2016
An Iraqi special forces soldier holds a girl injured by an Islamic State suicide car bomb attack in Tahrir neighborhood of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





Reuters / Thursday, November 17, 2016
Iraqi special forces soldiers fire a mortar round at Islamic State fighters positions in Tahrir neighborhood of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

IS terrorists killed dozens of civillians near Fallujah during a wedding, as usual they destroy life and promote death.

Hadi Al Ameri confirmed once again that the PMF will fight IS in Syria with the invitation of Assad, the ISF is likely to take part in this as well, they have to be fought in Syria to secure Iraq and vice verse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Any intervention inside Syria probably won't be until the summer of 2017 and it will most likely be exclusive against IS Still plenty of battles to be fought. Tel afar, Mosul, Hawaijah and surrounding. Rawah Anah and Qaem in western Anbar... Close to 5 months at least.


----------



## HAIDER

It seems ISIS is punishing Iraqi citizen before final count down.....it seems Mosul people getting the taste of ISIS support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/581762/iraqi-forces-advance-mosul-fire.html
Mosul, Nov 18, 2016 (AP)

*Iraqi troops advanced cautiously into eastern districts of Mosul today, facing stiff resistance from Islamic State militants a day after they paused their assault due to poor visibility, officers said.*

Airstrikes, automatic fire and artillery were heard from dawn and one soldier was reported killed in clashes. Civilians, some of them wounded, could be seen fleeing the fighting.

According to the officers, the Iraqi forces aim to take complete control of the city's Tahrir area and from there move into the adjacent Muharabeen district. The officers spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorised to talk to the media.

Iraqi forces launched the long-awaited operation to retake Mosul a month ago but have only advanced into a few eastern districts. The troops have faced fierce resistance, with snipers, mortar fire and Islamic State suicide bombers driving armor-plated vehicles packed with explosives.

Yesterday, cloudy skies over Iraq's second-largest city obscured the visibility of the drones and warplanes on which the troops rely, hindering their advance. Instead, special forces secured areas they had seized, set up checkpoints and swept for explosives.

The pause also allowed the residents running out of food in areas liberated from IS to get some supplies from Iraqi troops and aid organizations.

Mosul is the last major holdout for the militants in Iraq. Driving them out would deal a severe blow to the Islamic State's self-styled caliphate stretching into Syria.

IS today claimed responsibility for an attack the previous night in which a suicide car bomber struck a wedding near the western city of Fallujah, killing at least 10 people and wounding 32.

The wedding was full of government-allied Sunni tribal fighters who are also part of the campaign to rid the country of IS, said Interior Ministry spokesman Brig Gen Saad Maan. It was the second incident this week in Fallujah. On Monday, twin suicide bombers targeted the city's security checkpoints, killing six people.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, November 17, 2016
People run in panic after a coalition airstrike hit Islamic State fighters positions in Tahrir neighbourhood of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic


----------



## f1000n

iqaf receives 4 more F-16's


----------



## f1000n

The tank video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799643579954196480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

A car bomb explodes next to Iraqi special forces armored vehicles as they advance towards Islamic State held territory in Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...ribal-fighters-police-south-of-mosul-4384137/

*The tribal fighters and police were gunned down at two fake checkpoints set up by the insurgents in Shirqat, a Sunni town between Mosul and Baghdad, they said.*
By: Reuters | Tikrit | Published:November 19, 2016 4:21 pm 

Islamic State killed seven Sunni tribal fighters who support the Iraqi government and five policemen on Saturday in a town south of Mosul, the insurgents’ last major city stronghold in Iraq, local security sources said. The tribal fighters and police were gunned down at two fake checkpoints set up by the insurgents in Shirqat, a Sunni town between Mosul and Baghdad, they said.

Islamic State has escalated attacks on forces and officials opposed to its rule as it fights off a military campaign to retake Mosul, the largest city in the “caliphate” it declared in 2014 over parts of Iraq and Syria. The hardline Sunni group claimed an attack on a Sunni wedding west of Baghdad that killed at least 12 people on Thursday. It staged attacks and bombings over the past weeks in the Sunni towns of Falluja and Rutba, also west of the capital.

Iraqi armed forces began their offensive on Mosul on October 17, with air and ground support from a US-led coalition. Kurdish Peshmerga fighters, Sunni tribes and Iranian-backed Shi’ite paramilitary forces are also taking part.


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF forces are within fire range of Tel Afar. Engineering team have started building trenches to isolate the city and prevent IS escape/ attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Friday, November 18, 2016
Shi'ite fighters fire artillery towards Islamic State militants during a battle with Islamic State militants on the outskirt of Tal Afar west of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Stringer





Reuters / Friday, November 18, 2016
Shi'ite fighters try to fix a rocket launcher base during a battle with Islamic State militants on the outskirt of Tal Afar west of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Stringer





Reuters / Friday, November 18, 2016
An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles during a battle with Islamic State militants at the airport of Tal Afar west of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





Reuters / Friday, November 18, 2016
Shi'ite fighters fire a rocket towards Islamic State militants during a battle with Islamic State militants on the outskirt of Tal Afar west of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Stringer





Reuters / Friday, November 18, 2016
A member of Shi'ite fighters fires a RPG towards Islamic State militants during a battle with Islamic State militants on the outskirt of Tal Afar west of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Stringer





Reuters / Friday, November 18, 2016
People displaced by fighting in and around Mosul bed down in a trench marking the boundary of Kurdish territory near Bashiqa, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic







Reuters / Friday, November 18, 2016
A destroyed section of the Jisr al Hurriyah Bridge crossing the Tigris River is seen in Mosul, Iraq, in this satellite image. Courtesy of Stratfor/Airbus/Handout via REUTERS


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF have started phase 4 of the Tel Afar ops. Aim is to reach Sinjar and seal the gap towards the Syrian border. 

This will create a full 360 degree siege against IS in Nineveh. 

So far 4 villages liberated, two more to are on the verge of being stormed. 4 IS VBIED's destroyed.

Iraqi forces control about 30% of the left side of Mosul. 

Iraq's federal police advances in the southern front and is just a few KM from mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-idUSKBN13H0Z1

By Saif Hameed and Stephanie Nebehay | BAGHDAD/GENEVA

*U.S. forces backing an Iraqi army campaign against Islamic State in Mosul carried out an air strike on a bridge spanning the Tigris river, restricting militant movements between western and eastern parts of the city, a U.S. official said on Tuesday.*

U.S.-trained Iraqi Counter-Terrorism Service forces are pushing deeper into east Mosul, the last major city controlled by the Sunni hard-line group in Iraq, while army and police units, Shi'ite militias and Kurdish fighters surround it to the west, south and north.

Militants have steadily retreated into Mosul from outlying areas. The army's early advances have slowed as militants dig in, using the more than 1 million civilians inside the city as a shield, *moving through tunnels, and hitting troops with suicide bombers, snipers and mortar fire.*

*Five bridges span the Tigris that runs through Mosul. They have all been mined and boobytrapped by militants who took over the city two years ago as they swept through northern Iraq* and declared a caliphate in parts of Iraq and neighboring Syria.

*Despite planting the mines, Islamic State fighters have so far been able to continue using those bridges which have not yet been destroyed by air strikes. *

Air Force Colonel John Dorrian, a Baghdad-based spokesman for the U.S.-led coalition, said on Tuesday* an air strike hit the number four bridge, the southernmost, in the past 48 hours.*

"This effort impedes Daesh's freedom of movement in Mosul. It inhibits their ability to resupply or reinforce their fighters throughout the city," he said using an Arabic acronym for the militant group.

A month ago,* a U.S. air strike destroyed the No. 2 bridge in the center of the city and two weeks later another strike took out the No. 5 bridge to the north. *

The United Nations' International Organisation for Migration expressed concern that the destruction of the bridges could obstruct the evacuation of civilians.

"That is a concern of IOM because this is going to leave hundreds of thousands without a quick way out of the combat," spokesman Joel Millman told reporters in Geneva.

COMMANDERS CAPTURED

The battle for Mosul, launched five weeks ago, is turning into the largest military campaign in more than a decade of conflict in Iraq since the 2003 U.S.-led invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein.

The Iraqi military estimates around 5,000 Islamic State fighters are in Mosul. A 100,000-strong coalition of Iraqi government forces, Kurdish fighters and Shi'ite paramilitary units is surrounding the city.

Mosul's capture would be a major step towards dismantling the caliphate, and Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, believed to have withdrawn to a remote area near the Syrian border, has told his fighters to stay and fight to the end.

Counter terrorism units and an army armored division are the only forces to have breached the city limits from the eastern side. Other army and federal police units have yet to enter the northern and the southern sides.

A Kurdish security source said on Tuesday *four Islamic State commanders were captured in a U.S. special operation near Baaj, a town close to the Syrian border. Baghdadi was not among them. The coalition did not confirm the operation.*

Islamic State said it launched an attack on the north-western front of Mosul, seizing a duty free zone and oil depots located a dozen kilometers from the city limits. The army did not confirm the claim.

Iranian-backed militias have captured the Tal Afar air base, west of Mosul, part of their campaign to choke off the route between the Syrian and Iraqi parts of the caliphate Islamic State declared in 2014.


The number of people displaced by the fighting in and around Mosul has slightly decreased, an indication that some people have began returning home in places retaken by government forces, according to the IOM.

"68,112 displaced is actually a downtick from couple of days ago," said Millman. It's "worth noting because it indicates that some people are already starting to return to safe areas in the region."

The number of registered displaced people was over 68,500 on Monday. The figure does not include the thousands of people rounded up in villages around Mosul and forced to accompany Islamic State fighters to cover their retreat towards the city. 

An Iranian-backed Shi'ite group taking part in the offensive denied a Human Rights Watch report that it detained and beat 10 shepherds, including a boy, from a village near Mosul on November 3.

Human Rights Watch on Tuesday said the League of the Righteous, or Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq, also stole the village's entire flock of sheep.

"These reports are completely wrong, they aim to stall the operation" against Islamic State, said Asa'ib's military spokesman Jawad al-Talabawi.

The Iraqi government has not published an overall death toll for the offensive, whether among military or civilians. The warring sides claim to have killed thousands in enemy ranks.

(Writing by Patrick Markey and Maher Chmaytelli; Editing by Dominic Evans)


----------



## f1000n

Wahabi IS sniper shot a kid


----------



## f1000n

Info from DoD about the ballistic missile program

Missiles in service/in development. They should consider relaunching this program as part of the military industry plan they're working on.





Source: http://www.dod.gov/pubs/prolif/me_na.html 
http://fas.org/nuke/guide/iraq/missile/badr-2000.htm


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

f1000n said:


> Wahabi IS sniper shot a kid



They should flay those Murderous cunts alive especially the snipers. The scum don't deserve anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Oil workers try to extinguish burning oil fields in Qayara, south of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## f1000n

BAGHDAD — Iraq's parliament plans to vote Nov. 26 on a proposal to integrate the militias that operate under the Popular Mobilization Units (PMU). The proposal follows a July 27 order by Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi to make the PMU militias a united governmental force under his direct supervision.


Read more: http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2016/11/pmu-iraq-west-human-rights.html#ixzz4Qr0qHgDc


Also Iraq started local production of the Belarusian ATGM Shershen https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shershen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mosul and Tel afar are now totally besieged after the PMF broke IS defence and reached the Kurdish controlled territories. 

All routes to syria are now completely cut off. IS is collapsing at an unpresedented rate. Tel Afar is now surrounded from three fronts. So far the battle is unpredictable. PMF forces make quick and sudden moves. Next step would be either expand the buffer zone, or attack Tel Afar.


----------



## f1000n

The IS pests are using the tactic of deploying snipers to shoot civillians (no matter if they're kids or adults) fleeing or moving to get food, this way they keep them as human shields. Not a surprise however given that this group targets Baghdad's civillians on a weekly basis.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1148231235284778









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1296128397085146

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi special forces soldiers flash victory signs, as they arrive to relieve soldiers returning from the battlefield, in the Al-Samah front line neighborhood, in Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shi'ite fighters fire a rocket towards Islamic State militants during a battle with Islamic State militants at the airport of Tal Afar west of Mosul, Iraq November 18, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





Syrian Kurdish fighters ride a military vehicle in the town of Bashiqa, after it was recaptured from the Islamic State, east of Mosul, Iraq, November 12, 2016. Picture taken November 12, 2016. REUTERS/Azad Lashkari





http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-idUSKBN13J0XC
By Isabel Coles and Saif Hameed | ERBIL/BAGHDAD, Iraq

Iraqi Kurdish and Shi'ite forces agreed to coordinate movements after cutting off Mosul from the rest of the territory held by Islamic State in western Iraq and Syria in support of a U.S-backed offensive to capture the city, U.S. and Iraqi officials said on Thursday.

The agreement was reached at meeting on Wednesday between commanders of Kurdish Peshmerga forces deployed in Sinjar, west of Mosul, and Hadi al-Amiri, the leader of the Iranian-backed Badr Organisation, the biggest component of the mostly Shi'ite paramilitary coalition known as Popular Mobilisation.

Popular mobilization, or Hashid Shaabi, deployed southwest of Mosul to complete the encirclement of Islamic State's last major city stronghold in Iraq.

Mosul was already ringed to the north, south and east by Iraqi government forces and the Peshmerga. Iraq's U.S.-trained Counter Terrorism Service unit breached Islamic State defenses in east Mosul at the end of October and is fighting to expand its foothold there.

The offensive started on Oct. 17 with air and ground support from a U.S.-led coalition. It is turning into the most complex campaign in Iraq since the 2003 invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein, a Sunni, and empowered the nation's Shi'ite majority.

Al-Amiri "came in order to coordinate with us," said Mahma Xelil, the mayor of Sinjar, a city where Islamic State committed its worst atrocities after taking over the region two years ago, killing and enslaving thousands from the Yazidi minority.

Controlling the road will make it easier for the Iraqi army to enter Tal Afar, Xelil said. "There must be cooperation between us to prevent ISIS from moving their equipment and their fighters," he added, referring to Islamic State.

Sinjar was recaptured a year ago by the Peshmerga, forces of the Kurdistan Regional Government of northern Iraq. It lies west of Tal Afar, another stronghold of Islamic State, 60 km (40 miles) west of Mosul.

"The joining of these forces greatly reduces the freedom of movement of ISIL insurgents in and out of Mosul," said Air Force Col. John Dorrian, a Baghdad-based spokesman for the U.S.-led coalition, referring to Islamic State. "They have already lost the effective ability to move in large numbers, but now this has been made more difficult for them."

Another prominent leader of the Popular Mobilisation units, Abu Mahdi al-Mohandes, said on Wednesday the Shi'ite forces had linked up with the Peshmerga near Sinjar, completing the encirclement of a region that extends from Mosul and Tal Afar.

Mohandes said Popular Mobilisation would try next to separate Mosul from Tal Afar, which lies on the route between Mosul and Raqqa, the main city of the militant group's self-styled "caliphate" in Syria..


THOUSANDS FLEEING

Thousands of civilians fled Tal Afar as Popular Mobilisation closed in on the town mostly populated by ethnic Turkmen.


The exodus is worrying humanitarian organizations as some of the civilians are heading into insurgent territory, where aid cannot be sent to them, provincial officials said on Wednesday.

Those fleeing Tal Afar are Sunnis, who are in a majority in Nineveh province in and around Mosul. Tal Afar also had a Shi'ite community, which fled in 2014 when the Sunnis of Islamic State swept through the region.

Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi tried to allay fears of ethnic and sectarian killings in Tal Afar, saying any force sent to recapture it would reflect the city's diversity.

The Iraqi military estimates there are 5,000 to 6,000 insurgents in Mosul facing a 100,000-strong coalition of Iraqi government units, Kurdish peshmerga and Shi'ite militias.

Mosul's capture is seen as crucial toward dismantling the caliphate, and Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, believed to have withdrawn to a remote area near the Syrian border, has told his fighters there can be no retreat.

(Writing by Maher Chmaytelli; editing by Patrick Markey and Giles Elgood)

*************
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-blast-idUSKBN13J1DA

A suicide bomber detonated his car bomb at a gas station in al-Hilla city, 100 km (60 miles) south of Baghdad on Thursday, killing at least 12 civilians and wounding 10 more, police and medical sources say.

The attack took place at gas station with an adjacent restaurant used by Iranian pilgrims to rest on their way back from the Arbaeen pilgrimage in the Shi'ite holy city of Kerbala.

No side has claimed responsibility for the attack, but the ultra-hardline Islamic State group has mounted similar attacks in areas outside their control in an attempt to undermine the military campaign in Mosul, the group's last remaining city in Iraq.

(Reporting by Saif Hameed; Editing by Dominic Evans)


----------



## ISOF Eagle

My friend .. I want to ask about GFP for the national military rating
This website has really alot of False information about the number of iraqi weapons 
Is some one can give me a way to send a message have the Sources about the true numbers ?
I will be grateful if I could tell them


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Friday, November 25, 2016
Chemical experts inspect the site of a suicide truck bomb attack, at a petrol station in the city of Hilla, south of Baghdad, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## f1000n

One service member, embedded with the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces in northern Syria, died from injuries caused by a blast from an improvised explosive device, military officials said.

The second service member, embedded with Kurdish Peshmerga forces in Iraq, was killed when his all-terrain vehicle ran over a bomb north of Mosul, two U.S. officials confirmed to Fox News.

--

As said earlier, no one receives as intense support as Kurds, there's no foreign troops embedded with the ISF whilst there is with Kurds.


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802223537805262849


----------



## f1000n

Parliament has voted in favor of a law making the PMU an official force of the ISF, They're now part of the ISF, no more a militia but a military force aside the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

PMF tel Afar ops phase 5 is now underway. Goal is to seperate Tel Afar from Mosul.

Parliament has passed the PMF law in the parliament. Some important points.
-PMF fighters get the same rights as other military personal
- PMF fighters are held responsible under military courts for any wrongdoing. 
-PMF to become an exclusively military power, not linked to any political party. PMF units are not allowed to take part in any elections or join any political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

f1000n said:


> Parliament has voted in favor of a law making the PMU an official force of the ISF, They're now part of the ISF, no more a militia but a military force aside the army.



Good


----------



## OldTwilight

f1000n said:


> Parliament has voted in favor of a law making the PMU an official force of the ISF, They're now part of the ISF, no more a militia but a military force aside the army.



now Erdogan has to close his mouth ....


----------



## warfareknow

@Al-Andalus , @ARABIC @alarabi 
Opinions? 
Btw aren't and andalus and alarabi and several
other accounts from the same guy?


----------



## Hindustani78

By Ibrahim Salih and Mohamed Walid
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/4-soldiers-dozens-militants-killed-in-mosul-fighting/694223
*BAGHDAD*

Four Iraqi soldiers and dozens militants were killed in airstrikes and clashes in Mosul on Sunday amid an ongoing Iraqi offensive to recapture the northern city from the terrorist group.

Iraqi warplanes struck Daesh positions in western Mosul, killing 32 militants, the military intelligence directorate said in a statement.

Five Daesh militants were also killed in battles with Iraqi forces in northern Mosul, an army officer said on condition of anonymity because he was unauthorized to speak to media.

Meanwhile, four Iraqi troops were killed and nine others injured in clashes between Iraqi forces and Daesh militants in north-eastern Mosul.

Anti-terrorism officer Marwan Salloum said the violence broke out when Iraqi forces advanced into al-Falah district in north-eastern Mosul.

Five weeks ago, the Iraqi army -- backed by U.S.-led coalition airstrikes and local allies on the ground -- launched a major offensive to take Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city, which was overran by Daesh -- along with large parts of the country’s northern and western regions -- in mid-2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

Mon Nov 28, 2016 | 11:57am EST
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-iraq-mosul-sniper-idUSKBN13N1GN

By John Davison | MOSUL, Iraq

The Islamic State sniper was a good shot. His round hit the Iraqi soldier just above the eye through a hole in the wall no bigger than 10 inches across.

"Come, he's been hit!" shouted one of his comrades, seconds after the sharp crack rang out.

Two soldiers crouching behind other peep-holes on the roof rushed inside, keeping their bodies low to avoid being spotted by the sniper.

They carried semi-conscious Omar Abdul Wahid, in his late 20s, down two flights of narrow stairs, leaving a trail of bright red blood. They bundled him into an armored vehicle and rushed him to hospital.

The challenge the men faced on Sunday - of dealing with a sole sharpshooter in an area the army entered weeks ago - shows how difficult the battle to recapture Mosul is becoming, with Islamic State deploying snipers and suicide car bombs, and using civilians as human shields to bog down Iraqi forces.

The unit from Iraq's 9th Armoured Division had occupied the home in eastern Mosul's Intisar neighborhood just two or three days ago as they make incremental advances against Islamic State as part a U.S.-backed campaign to recapture the city.

But the same sharpshooter had tied them down since then, in an area the army pushed into in early November.

"The sniper is next to the mosque," little over 200 yards away, said Sattar Rikan, one of the soldiers. "We're still trying to deal with him. A coalition air strike would sort him out."

The U.S.-backed campaign to drive Islamic State out of its Iraq stronghold, which began in earnest last month, quickly retook surrounding villages. But advances slowed once Iraqi forces entered Mosul itself, in an increasingly costly fight.

"This is the second wounded we've had in the area in the last two days," said Sadeq, 45, another soldier who gave only his first name.

"The round fragmented and went through (part of the skull), but didn't hit him straight in the eye."

'A DIRTY FIGHT'

Securing areas recently captured was the biggest challenge, Sadeq said.

"It's a dirty fight, it's not conventional. They use snipers, car bombs, IEDs. You're not in control of the area until you've walked through it, and searched it completely," he said. "We want to finish the fighting in a given area as soon as possible so we can begin searches."

The soldiers did not fire back when Abdul Wahid was hit.

"There are civilians everywhere, you can't just fire randomly just because you've seen Daesh (Islamic State) terrorists," Sadeq explained.

"Three times I've had RPGs fired at me from (militants) standing among civilians... Hopefully after two or three days we can advance."

The 9th Armoured Division says advances in Mosul's southeastern neighborhoods have been slow because of the civilian presence.


"If there weren't civilians we'd be able to advance to the 4th bridge," in southern Mosul, said Brigadier Gen. Mustafa Sabah said on Sunday.

The military is also keen to keep its own casualties to a minimum.

"In the past two days there haven't been so many military casualties in the area because we're moving slowly, but before it was harder," medical officer Captain Osama Fuad, 33, said speaking in Shahrezad village on Mosul's eastern outskirts.

At the front line, the unit went back to their firing positions.

They were not sure if Abdul Wahid would live.

Sadeq, who was praying when Abdul Wahid got shot, used a rag to mop up his comrade's blood next to the green prayer mat.

He uttered the Koranic verse normally used when someone dies: "We are from God, and to God we will return."

(Editing by Anna Willard)

Reuters / Sunday, November 27, 2016
An Iraqi soldier is pictured during an operation against Islamic State militants in the frontline neighbourhood of Intisar, eastern Mosul. REUTERS/Mohammed Salem





Reuters / Sunday, November 27, 2016
Members of an Iraqi Special forces intelligence team talk to suspected Islamic State fighters in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, November 28, 2016
An Iraqi soldier uses his rifle to hold up a helmet as a decoy during clashes with Islamic State fighters in Al-Qasar, South-East of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic





Reuters / Monday, November 28, 2016
A soldier looks from an armoured vehicle during fighting between Iraqi soldiers and Islamic State fighters in Al-Qasar, South-East of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic






Reuters / Monday, November 28, 2016
An Iraqi soldier searches a house during clashes with Islamic State fighters in Al-Qasar, South-East of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Terrorist sniper missed targeting Lt.Gen Abdul Wahab Al Sa'adi, ISOF commander for the Mosul OP. He lead the operations of Fallujah and Tikrit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803650673648738304


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> Terrorist sniper missed targeting Lt.Gen Abdul Wahab Al Sa'adi, ISOF commander for the Mosul OP. He lead the operations of Fallujah and Tikrit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803650673648738304



Great, he lived to teach ISIS a lesson for third time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Southern front. 

Federal police have only two villagws to clear before reaching the southern outskirts of Mosul (Mosul airport). 


PMF continue ops to clear villages west of Tel Afar And the strategic town of Tel Abtah south of the airport. 

Iraqi forces clear more neighbourhoods inside mosul.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, November 30, 2016
Military vehicles of the Iraqi army take part in a military operation against Islamic State militants in Qaryat Shayyalah Al Imam, Iraq. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Media https://www.mintpressnews.com/media-blackout-millions-muslims-march-isis-iraq/222443/*

*Blackout As Millions Of Muslims March Against ISIS In Iraq*
The Iraqi city of Karbala, where the holy shrine of the third Shia Imam -Imam Hussein- is located, is swarming with millions of devoted Muslims, both Shiites and Sunnis, for mourning rituals marking Arbaeen, known as the largest religious gathering in the world.
*By American Herald Tribune *| November 22, 2016






Given the mainstream media’s constant sensationalized reporting on terror and Muslims in the Western world, the utter lack of coverage of Arbaeen’s march on Sunday and Monday revealed the double standard that exists in reporting on peaceful Muslims.

Monday marked the final day of the mourning for Imam Hussein who was martyred in a battle with the massive army of Yazid after refusing allegiance to the tyrant caliph. Yazid the caliph of Umayyad dynasty was promoting the same type of Islam as ISIS and Wahhabist preach today.

Millions of marchers participated in the annual Arbaeen Procession in Karbala. The marchers are said to come from over 60 countries, and most of them have marched all the way to Karbala from other Iraqi cities like Najaf and Baghdad in a show of devotion. Each year, Sunni Muslims and followers of other religious groups such as Christians join the journey to mourn the martyrdom of Imam Hussein.

Arbaeen, or mourning, is a Shia Muslim tradition to mark the anniversary of seventh-century social justice leader Imam Husain. Arbaeen is commemorated 40 days after Ashura, the martyrdom anniversary of Imam Hussein (AS) and his companions in 680 AD. However, in light of ISIS terror attacks globally, several people took the controversial step of turning their march political in order to denounce terror in all forms.

Tens of thousands of Muslims have been killed and displaced by ISIS’s declared caliphate, an exponentially larger number than those killed in attacks in the West.

The occasion has found additional significance in recent years as it has become a rallying cry for the campaign against ISIS terrorists who have frequently targeted the pilgrims.

Iraqi troops have been deployed to ensure security for the pilgrims. The northern and western parts of Iraq have been plagued by gruesome violence ever since ISIS terrorists began a campaign of terror in the country in June 2014.

The terrorist campaign, however, has not dissuaded pilgrims from around the world from making the journey.

It is noteworthy to mention the mainstream media blackout of the millions people marched gathering in war torn Iraq, battling the ISIS, as a clear sign of biased reporting.

*



This work by the American Herald Tribune is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 4.0 International License.*


Stories published in our Hot Topics section are chosen based on the interest of our readers. They are republished from a number of sources, and are not produced by MintPress News. The views expressed in these articles are the author’s own and do not necessarily reflect Mint Press News editorial policy.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, December 01, 2016
An Iraqi soldier carries a boy, who was wounded during clashes in the Islamic State stronghold of Mosul, into a field hospital in al-Samah neighborhood, Iraq. REUTERS/Mohammed Salem





Reuters / Wednesday, November 30, 2016
A member of the Iraqi Special Operations Forces (ISOF) gestures in military vehicle during a battle with Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi soldiers fire a shell from a tank in the Iraqi village of Ali Rash toward Mosul in the fight against Islamic State militants. (Photo: AP)


----------



## Hindustani78

03.12.2016
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/suicide-bombing-kills-12-in-iraq-s-mosul/698444

Twelve civilians were killed and dozens injured in a suicide bombing Saturday in Iraq's northern city of Mosul, an army officer said.

Major Abdul-Basit al-Jazaeri of the anti-terrorism forces said Daesh militants had detonated an explosives-laden tanker in al-Qadesiya al-Thaneya district in eastern Mosul.

“Twelve people were killed and 30 others injured,” he told Anadolu Agency.

According to the officer, many of the injured are in a critical condition.

“Daesh snipers are making any attempt to rescue those under the debris a tough mission,” he said.

Daesh captured Mosul along with vast swathes of northern and western Iraq, in mid-2014.

For the past seven weeks, the Iraqi army -- backed by U.S.-led coalition warplanes and local allies on the ground -- has been fighting to retake Mosul, which was once considered Iraq’s second most populous city.

Reporting by Mohamed Walid; Writing by Mahmoud Barakat;


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hindustani78 said:


> Iraqi soldiers fire a shell from a tank in the Iraqi village of Ali Rash toward Mosul in the fight against Islamic State militants. (Photo: AP)


That is not a Tank


----------



## Hindustani78

A range of weapons can be seen resting against an armoured vehicle as the unnamed soldier straps on a bullet-proof vest in Tal Abta, west of the war-torn city.


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi forces fire a D30 122mm gun in the village of Abu Saif south of Mosul. nearly 2,000 Iraqi fighters were killed in the offensive in November


----------



## f1000n

soldier sacrificed himself to save other soldiers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805683651040133120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Many aren't wearing helmets

@7:50 killed a doctor for no reason.

--

American sec of defense says he wants to keep US troops in Iraq after IS is defeated.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, December 06, 2016
An Iraqi soldier sits among wreckage of buildings damaged from clashes in the frontline during a battle with Islamic State militants in the neighbourhood of Intisar, eastern Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Ahmed Jadallah


----------



## Banglar Bir

*IRAQI SPECIAL FORCES SUFFER HEAVY DEFEAT IN SOUTHEASTERN MOSUL – PHOTO REPORT*


_“There’s a reason why in war the US Army and Marines prefer to rely on their own aviation rather then call in the US Air Force for air support. The US Air Force, the most dangerous enemy of US ground troops and friendly forces.”_

_Barba_Papa, SF reader_

*The Iraqi Special Forces have suffered heavy losses in the south-east of Mosul city due to attacks of the Islamic State (IS) terrorist group and airstrikes of the US-led coalition.*





Destroyed military hardware of an assault team of the Iraqi Army in the area of the Mashfa al-Salam hospital in the south-east of Mosul

Over the past few days, the Iraqi Army took control of several districts in the east and north of Mosul. After a series of airstrikes of the US-led coalition, the Iraqi Special Forces managed to capture the large neighborhood of Intisar, located in the south-eastern outskirts of the city. A highway, leading from Mosul to Kirkuk, allows to reach the city center from the place, and Iraqi military decided to use this chance.

On December 5, the Special Forces of anti-terrorist units and the so-called Golden Division began to move along the road, leading from Mosul to Kirkuk, through the neighborhoods of Mithaq and Wahda in the direction of the city center. On December 6, Iraqi troops made a breakthrough and dislodged terrorists of the Islamic State (IS) group from the Mashfa al-Salam hospital; however, militants did not allow Iraqi soldiers to consolidate their positions there.




Click to see the full-size map (Photo: twitter.com / tutomap)

In the afternoon, at least five suicide bombers of the IS group attacked positions of the Iraqi Special Forces, using bomb-laden vehicles. According to government sources, one of them did not reach his target, while others blew up very close to the Iraqi positions. According to the IS, all the bomb-laden vehicles reached positions of the Iraqi Army.

Immediately after the first explosion, a hard battle for the hospital erupted. Iraqi military called on the US-led coalition to provide air support, but fighter jets of the coalition mistakenly bombed buildings of the hospital, where Iraqi troops still were stationed. All in all, two series of airstrikes were carried out.

As a result of the attacks of the IS suicide bombers and ‘friendly airstrikes’ of the coalition’s air power, the Iraqi Army suffered heavy losses, which were called ‘catastrophic’ by local accounts in social networks. According to various sources, from 90 to 200 Iraqi servicemen were killed, while more than 100 others were wounded. Several soldiers, who survived after the airstrikes on the hospital, were captured by terrorists. Up to 10 pieces of military hardware, mainly infantry combat vehicles and the Humvee vehicles, were destroyed by explosions. In fact, an assault team of the Iraqi Army, which broke through to the Mashfa al-Salam hospital, was liquidated during several hours. Its remnants were sent to Intisar neighborhood.

_The post is based on the info provided by *WarsOnline. More photos:*_





Destroyed military hardware of an assault team of the Iraqi Army in the area of the Mashfa al-Salam hospital in the south-east of Mosul

















Tags:iraq, iraqi army, iraqi special forces, isis, Mosul, us-led coalition, US-led coalition airstrikes, us-led coalition in iraq

*Reuters Accuses Iran of Failed First Stage of Taking of Mosul*
*Obama Admits Creation of ISIS by Washington*
*Iraqi Forces Take Control Of Key Town of Tal ‘Abtah Southwest of Mosul*
*US-Led Coalition Loses Key Aircraft Carrier*

https://southfront.org/iraqi-special-forces-suffer-heavy-defeat-in-southeastern-mosul/


----------



## Alshawi1234

Very unfortunate. A truck bomb has detonated, immobilizing several armored vehicles. Casualties are low but forces pulled out leaving the vehicles behind. 

Either way this is war. IS can boast about it. But the truth is iraqi forces are always ten steps ahead of IS. IS takes back one area, in turn iraqi forces capture 3 or 4 neighborhoods. This is war. 


Great updates on the western front. PMF has completely fully liberated Tel abtah, a large town of about 50,000 residence. Ops will continue towards Hadar and syrian border. 

The cold weather and rain will slow down the ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, December 07, 2016
Iraqi forces backed by tribal militias during battle to retake village from Islamic State on the eastern bank of the river Tigris Iraq. REUTERS/Mohammed Salem


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, December 08, 2016
Iraqi army fires towards Islamic State militant positions in Mosul from outskirts of Bartila, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani






Reuters / Thursday, December 08, 2016
Iraqi militiawoman Miaad al-Jubbouri stands near Iraqi soldiers during their fight against Islamic State militants, east of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Mohammed Salem


----------



## Hindustani78

*An Iraqi Army tank during clashes with Islamic State militants, south of Mosul, Iraq on Saturday. (Reuters file photo) *

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...tate-attack/story-PCXtBYgHa7ER6Vo0eHlFHL.html
An Iraqi commander says reinforcements have been sent to eastern Mosul after a major Islamic State counterattack drove troops back last week, further slowing a nearly two-month-old offensive to retake the city.

Major general Najim al-Jabouri said on Saturday that federal police and Iraqi army units have moved from the southern front to the city’s east, where most of the fighting has been concentrated in recent weeks.


Iraqi commanders had hoped to push up from the south to take Mosul’s international airport, but those plans appear to be on hold.

Iraqi troops were driven back last week within hours of seizing the al-Salam hospital in eastern Mosul, which IS had been using as a base. More than 20 soldiers were killed before special forces opened a corridor for them to retreat.


----------



## HAIDER

Iraqi army taking too much damage to avoid collateral in Mosul....otherwise level it.


----------



## alarabi

Iraqi army and JAHSH Militia are having a bad nightmare in Mosul.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Sunday, December 11, 2016
Iraqi fighters from Hashid Shaabi take part in a training at Makhmur camp in Iraq. REUTERS/Mohammed Salem





Reuters / Saturday, December 10, 2016
Members of the Iraqi Army fire towards Islamic State militant positions at the south of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## f1000n

ISOF in Mosul

@1:40 a soldier shoots an IS terrorist then the camera films.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808462996909518850
--


----------



## f1000n

MI-35 NWEST of Tal Afar airport at 2AM midnight attacking IS.

@2:05 IS units try to hide by lying down, MI-35 gun engages them.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/586543/report-islamic-state-manufacturing-arms.html
Irbil, Dec 14, 2016, (AP)




*The Islamic State group was manufacturing weapons in and around Mosul on an industrial scale with products largely purchased in bulk from Turkey, according to a report published by an arms research group today.*

The findings show that IS maintained a "robust and reliable" supply chain between Turkey and Iraq that allowed the fighters to produce tens of thousands of weapons, the London-based Conflict Armaments Research said.

The group's researchers studied IS weapons found at manufacturing facilities and on the battlefield during the Iraqi operation to retake Mosul that is underway.

As Iraqi forces advance, the extremists are losing the physical capacity to manufacture weapons on an industrial scale, but the research group's executive director James Bevan warned that highly trained fighters will take their expertise with them as they retreat.

"Given that this group is so organized, they clearly see the writing on the wall in Mosul," Bevan told The Associated Press, saying he believes IS has already moved its highest trained bomb-makers out of Mosul and into Syria and southern Turkey.

"They place a very high value on technical capacity and they will do everything they can to preserve it," he said. Bevan added that IS fighters likely looked to Turkey to purchase weapons ingredients, knowing that their demand would outstrip what is available in Iraq.

Iraqi forces have been met with stiff resistance in Mosul, including waves of suicide car bombs, since launching an offensive to retake the city in October. They have retaken less than a quarter of the city since the operation began.


----------



## C130

http://webmshare.com/play/GZDe8

@Penguin how did this Iraqi M1 Abrams survive a RPG-7 hit to the side?? if it had been a T-XX series tank no doubt it would have been a catastrophic explosion.

and why doesn't Iraqi M1 have TUSK?


----------



## ptldM3

C130 said:


> http://webmshare.com/play/GZDe8
> 
> @Penguin how did this Iraqi M1 Abrams survive a RPG-7 hit to the side?? if it had been a T-XX series tank no doubt it would have been a catastrophic explosion.
> 
> and why doesn't Iraqi M1 have TUSK?





T-72 can easily defeat an RPG-7 to the side. There are dozens of accounts and videos dating back from the Afghan war to Syria and Iraq that prove this.

A shot to the side hull without ERA can likely penetrate but even then it would have to be a clean shot between the turret and wheels.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Ali Jawad and Ibrahim Saleh
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/mosul-s-recapture-will-take-long-time-commander/709633
*BAGHDAD *

A prominent Hashd al-Shaabi commander on Sunday acknowledged the difficulties associated with recapturing Mosul from Daesh, saying the operation would take "a long time" given fierce resistance by the terrorist group.

In mid-October, the Iraqi military -- backed by a U.S.-led anti-Daesh air coalition and local allies on the ground -- launched a wide-ranging operation aimed at recapturing Mosul, which was overrun by the terrorist group in mid-2014.

More than two months later, however, the Iraqi army, federal police and anti-terrorism forces remain locked in "fierce fighting" to capture the city, Hadi al-Ameri, leader of the Badr faction (the largest faction of the Hashd al-Shaabi), was quoted as saying Monday by the Hashd al-Shaabi’s official website.

"Many Iraqis are talking as if the battle [for Mosul] will end within days," al-Ameri was quoted as saying.

"But this is wishful thinking," he added. "Judging by the resistance we’ve seen, the battle will likely take a long time."

On Sunday, Daesh militants reportedly carried out several attacks on parts of western Mosul held by the Hashd al-Shaabi, an umbrella of pro-government Shia armed groups.

Captain Jabbar Hasan, a Hashd al-Shaabi officer, told Anadolu Agency that Daesh militants had staged a deadly attack on Hashd al-Shaabi forces stationed in western Mosul’s village of Hammoud Abdul Aziz.

Iraqi officials have vowed to recapture Mosul -- Daesh’s last stronghold in northern Iraq -- by year’s end.


----------



## ULKU-1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

ULKU-1 said:


>




A new Iraqi? Welcome to the Forum my friend.

Have you been to the new-introductions?


----------



## HAIDER

Mosul fight is getting very tough . Iraqi army facing to many casualties. ISIS using families as shield in residential areas.


----------



## TaimiKhan

HAIDER said:


> Mosul fight is getting very tough . Iraqi army facing to many casualties. ISIS using families as shield in residential areas.



From one of the suicide bombings video made by isis guys which showed many of the VBIEDs targeting Iraqi forces, it seems Iraqis weren't either prepared for what they were gonna face or they have no idea how to handle urban warfare or poor leadership. I was simply amazed that with how ease the VBIEDs reached their targets and blown up the iraqis. The iraqis seem to be their elite COIN forces and just look how they are positioned and leaving multiple pathways unguarded from where isis hit them. 

Here is the video, just see how with ease and pinpoint accuracy the isis search out iraqi forces and blows them up.


----------



## HAIDER

TaimiKhan said:


> From one of the suicide bombings video made by isis guys which showed many of the VBIEDs targeting Iraqi forces, it seems Iraqis weren't either prepared for what they were gonna face or they have no idea how to handle urban warfare or poor leadership. I was simply amazed that with how ease the VBIEDs reached their targets and blown up the iraqis. The iraqis seem to be their elite COIN forces and just look how they are positioned and leaving multiple pathways unguarded from where isis hit them.
> 
> Here is the video, just see how with ease and pinpoint accuracy the isis search out iraqi forces and blows them up.


They all using Iraqi army marked trucks. One of reason seems they unable to identify. Wonder why Iraqi govt request US govt for training of these soldiers.


----------



## ULKU-1

TaimiKhan said:


> From one of the suicide bombings video made by isis guys which showed many of the VBIEDs targeting Iraqi forces, it seems Iraqis weren't either prepared for what they were gonna face or they have no idea how to handle urban warfare or poor leadership. I was simply amazed that with how ease the VBIEDs reached their targets and blown up the iraqis. The iraqis seem to be their elite COIN forces and just look how they are positioned and leaving multiple pathways unguarded from where isis hit them.
> 
> Here is the video, just see how with ease and pinpoint accuracy the isis search out iraqi forces and blows them up.



IS used over (confirmed number) 600+ VBIED's in Mosul, these vids are a few of their successful ones, many have been repelled. No battle is faultless and perfect, there will always be casualties. UAV's scattering the skies could deliver more info to the troops given that its hard to spot these VBIED's in the highly dense urban environment of Mosul.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> A new Iraqi? Welcome to the Forum my friend.
> 
> Have you been to the new-introductions?



no i'm the old one with a new acc


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

ULKU-1 said:


> IS used over (confirmed number) 600+ VBIED's in Mosul, these vids are a few of their successful ones, many have been repelled. No battle is faultless and perfect, there will always be casualties. UAV's scattering the skies could deliver more info to the troops given that its hard to spot these VBIED's in the highly dense urban environment of Mosul.
> 
> 
> 
> no i'm the old one with a new acc



Why did you get a new account.


----------



## Asghar1234

*ISIS is trafficking dozens of sx slaves ‘to be sold in horrifying auctions to UK ally Saudi Arabia’*
The terror group has been accused of the sick trade before

20th September 2016, 4:18 pm

SX slaves captured by ISIS terrorists are being sold at sickening auctions in Saudi Arabia – a key UK ally – Sun Online has been told.

The horrifying discovery was unveiled when a jihadi was killed in fighting at the town of Al-Shirqat, which was taken over by the terror group in 2014.






The Iraqi militias claim the women are sold at auction. File picture
Members of the Iraqi Popular Mobilisation Units, a state-sponsored militia fighting to liberate the town, recovered his mobile phone and claimed to have found horrifying images of the sickening trade.

The Arab nation is part of the international coalition fighting Islamic State alongside the UK and US but wealthy Saudis have been accused of sponsoring the terror group for years.

Britain also sells weapons to Saudi Arabia, despite concerns the hardline Muslim nation is committing war crimes in Yemen – and it “seems inevitable” they involve UK weapons according to a report leaked earlier this month.

The kingdom has also faced numerous accusations of human rights abuses, including torture, degrading punishments and savage executions.

A spokesman for the PMU told Sun Online: “Our investigation officer was appalled at the set of images involving what we believe to be an Iraqi Yazidi (an ethnic minority in the region) woman taken as sx slave.





GETTY IMAGES

ISIS is believed to have kidnapped thousands of Yazidi women
The fighters are now desperately trying to track down the woman's family and launch a rescue attempt.

"We are engaging with our Yazidi members to find the family of the woman, location and health status," the spokesman added.

"We hope to liberate her and all Iraqi women taken as sxual slaves by ISIS within Iraq or outside of Iraq as their basic human rights are being denied.

Shocking video of Daesh Prison in Syria where women were kept as sx slaves by ISIS
"We cannot allow this, as the force dedicated to the defence of Iraqi citizens."

Sadly, it is not the first time the accusation that ISIS sells rape victims to Saudi Arabians has emerged.

An 18-year-old Yazidi sx slave who escaped ISIS claims she was sold in an international auction.

The teenager, Jinan, was abducted from her village in Northern Iraq last year when ISIS troops stormed her village and took her prisoner before torturing and sxually abusing her and the other captives in the terror group’s stronghold of Mosul.

She said said dozens of women were being held in a large room, and it was not only Iraqis and Syrians trading women but also Saudis and Westerners, whose actual nationality was not clear.

Potential buyers, she wrote in her book 'Daesh's Slave' would inspect the women "like livestock".

The Saudi Ministry of Justice has been approached for a comment.

READ MORE + VIDEOS: *thesun co uk/news/1817563/isis-is-trafficking-iraqi-yazidi-women-to-uk-ally-for-horrifying-auctions*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-forces-recapture-mosul-police-station-from-daesh/713002

*NINEVEH, Iraq *

Iraqi forces on Friday recaptured a police station in the northern city of Mosul from the Daesh terrorist group, according to a military source.

The police station’s recapture was the army’s first major move in the area since military operations were temporarily suspended last week in preparation for a broader attack -- along multiple fronts -- on parts of the city still held by the terrorist group.

"Forces from the 16th Division of the 76th Army Brigade and the Nineveh Guards Force began the operation on Friday at 8:00 a.m. [local time]," Staff Brigadier-General Nazim al-Kubaisi, who commands the 16th Division, told Anadolu Agency.

"Following two hours of clashes, they managed to entirely liberate Police Academy headquarters in Mosul’s northern Al-Qahira district," he said.

Al-Kubaisi went on to point out that U.S.-led coalition warplanes did not take part in Friday’s operation.

"Our forces will continue to advance on predetermined targets… and will join up with anti-terrorism forces and the army’s Ninth Division on the banks of the Tigris River on the left [i.e., northwest] side of Mosul," the army officer said.

In mid-October, the Iraqi army launched a wide-ranging offensive aimed at retaking Mosul, Daesh’s last major stronghold in northern Iraq.

Officials in Baghdad have vowed to recapture the city, which fell to the terrorist group in mid-2014, by year’s end.


----------



## ULKU-1




----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/7-iraqi-troops-killed-in-mosul-clashes/714164

Seven Iraqi soldiers were killed in deadly clashes with Daesh militants in Mosul on Sunday amid a major offensive to recapture the northern city from the terrorist group. 

Daesh militants launched a car-bomb attack and engaged in clashes with Iraqi forces in Tamim district in eastern Mosul, army officer Mohanad Nour al-Din told Anadolu Agency. 

He said Iraqi troops backed by U.S.-led coalition warplanes, however, managed to thwart the attack. 
“Seven soldiers were killed and four others injured in the attack,” he said. 

No information was yet available about Daesh losses in the fighting. 

On Saturday, Iraqi forces resumed its offensive in Mosul -- which began in late October -- after a week-long hiatus. 
Iraqi officials have vowed to recapture Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city, from Daesh before the year-end. 
The city was overran -- along vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq -- by Daesh in 2014.


----------



## ULKU-1

APKWS guided missiles are in service now


----------



## ULKU-1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

US soldiers gather near military vehicles at an army base in Karamless town, east of Mosul. Ammar Awad/Reuters 




US soldier walks in front of a tank at an army base in Karamless town. Ammar Awad/Reuters 






The battle for Mosul, involving 100,000 Iraqi troops, members of the Kurdish security forces and Shi'ite militiamen, is the biggest ground operation in Iraq since the U.S.-led invasion of 2003. The upcoming phase appears likely to give American troops their biggest combat role since they fulfilled President Barack Obama's pledge to withdraw from Iraq in 2011.

Elite Iraqi soldiers have retaken a quarter of Mosul, the jihadists' last major stronghold in Iraq, but their advance has been slow and punishing. They entered a planned "operational refit" this month, the first significant pause of the campaign.

A heavily armoured unit of several thousand federal police was redeployed from the southern outskirts two weeks ago to reinforce the eastern front after army units advised by the Americans suffered heavy losses in an Islamic State counter-attack.

U.S. advisers, part of an international coalition that has conducted thousands of air strikes and trained tens of thousands of Iraqi ground troops, will work directly with those forces and an elite Interior Ministry strike force.

"Right now we're staging really for the next phase of the attack as we start the penetration into the interior of east Mosul," Lieutenant Colonel Stuart James, commander of a combat arms battalion assisting Iraqi security forces on the southeastern front, said in a Reuters interview late on Sunday.

"So right now, positioning forces and positioning men and equipment into the interior of east Mosul... it's going to happen in the next several days."

That will put U.S. troops inside of Mosul proper and at greater risk, though James said the danger level was still characterized as "moderate". Three U.S. servicemen have been killed in northern Iraq in the past 15 months.


----------



## ULKU-1

Some US SF are embedding with iraqi forces in Mosul for the 2nd phase of the OP, first time they embed with iraqi forces that close to combat and enter Mosul city, since 2011.


----------



## Hindustani78

The northern city of Mosul had five bridges spanning the Tigris River, which runs through the center of the city.


----------



## Slav Defence

*Warning!
From page 261-263, please note that genetic or psychological related disorders have nothing to do with Iraqi war against IS terrorism.Be very careful next time or else posters will be issued with warning which may lead to ban or negative rating leading to disqualification for promotion as TH. *
 ............................................
The IS terrorism is one of the biggest threat being faced by muslim countries and world.Proper strategic planning and clear policy is needed to circumvent this huge terrorism related problem.

regards


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1031681/middle-east

MOSUL: Iraqi forces faced car bombs and fierce resistance from Daesh militants in southern Mosul on Friday, the second day of a renewed push to take back the city after fighting stalled for several weeks.

An officer in the federal police forces, which joined the battle on Thursday, said there were heavy clashes in the southeastern Palestine district, but they had made progress in two other neighborhoods, disabling a number of car bombs.

Another officer, from an elite Interior Ministry unit fighting alongside federal police, said his forces were gaining ground in the Intisar district despite heavy clashes there. 

Iraqi forces in the east and north of the city were clearing areas they had recaptured on Thursday before advancing any further, officers said, and the army was trying to cut supply lines to the town of Tel Keyf, north of Mosul.

Since the offensive began 10 weeks ago, US-backed forces have retaken a quarter of the jihadists’ last major stronghold in Iraq in the biggest ground operation there since the 2003 US-led invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein.
Recapturing Mosul would probably spell the end for Daesh self-styled caliphate, and Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi has said the group would be driven out of Iraq by April.

Elite forces pushed into Mosul from the east in October but regular army troops tasked with advancing from the north and south made slower progress and the operation stagnated.

After regrouping this month, they renewed the offensive on Thursday, advancing from the south, east and north of the city, which has been under militant control for more than two years.

The second phase of the operation will see US troops deployed closer to the front line inside the city.
On Friday, a Reuters reporter saw a handful of Americans in their MRAP vehicles, that tower over Iraqi tanks, accompanying top commanders to meetings in a village just north of Mosul.
Although the militants are vastly outnumbered, they have embedded themselves among Mosul residents, hindering Iraqi forces who are trying to avoid civilian casualties. Despite food and water shortages, most civilians have stayed in their homes rather than fleeing as had been expected.

NORTHERN FRONT
On the nothern front, Iraqi forces have yet to enter Mosul itself but on Friday they were clearing just-recaptured areas on its periphery as well as trying to cut off Tel Keyf.

“The enemy had occupied this area and used it for resting and resupplying toward Tel Keyf and Mosul,” Major General Najm Al-Jubbouri, a top commander in the offensive told Reuters in the northern district of Sada, which was recaptured on Thursday.

“It (Tel Keyf) is surrounded from the other sides and by our forces here,” he said.

Jubbouri said the US-led coalition backing Iraqi forces had killed 70 militants since late on Thursday and were using Apache helicopters, HIMARS rocket launchers and fighter jets.

Mosul is bisected by the Tigris river, and Iraqi forces have yet to enter the western side, where 2,000-year-old markets and narrow alleyways are likely to complicate any advance.

Coalition forces bombed the last remaining bridge connecting east and west Mosul late on Monday in a bid to block Daesh access across the Tigris River.

A medical source in Mosul told Reuters a large number of wounded militants had been ferried across the river to the emergency hospital on the western side of city on Thursday.

The source said the militants were denying wounded and sick civilians access to the hospital.

More than 114,000 civilians have been displaced from Mosul so far, according to the United Nations — a fraction of the 1.5 million thought to still be inside.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkey-condemns-twin-bombing-in-iraqi-capital/717772

Turkey has condemned the deadly twin bombing which hit Baghdad on Saturday.

"We strongly condemn this atrocious terrorist attack at a time when Iraq has made significant strides in the fight against Daesh terrorism," the foreign ministry said in a statement.

Turkey said it would continue to stand behind the Iraqi government and its people in the fight against terror.

At least 24 people were killed and dozens injured in the twin bombing claimed by Daesh, according to security and health officials. 

Two suicide bombers detonated their devices near a spare-parts shop in Al-Sinak market in central Baghdad, police officer Ahmed Khalaf told Anadolu Agency. 

Hamid al-Gammal of the Baghdad health department said 24 people were killed, including the two bombers.

“At least 38 people were also injured in the bombing,” he said.

Al-Sinak market is usually teeming with shoppers and daily laborers unloading vans and wheeling carts around.

Daesh swiftly claimed responsibility for the double attack.

The Daesh-linked Amaq news agency said the bombing had targeted a gathering of Shia.

Saturday’s blasts came amid a wide-ranging offensive launched by the Iraqi army to recapture Mosul from Daesh.

Iraq’s second-largest city in terms of population, Mosul was overrun -- along vast swathes of territory in both northern and western Iraq -- by Daesh in 2014.


----------



## Deliorman

A question towards the Iraqi members (and all others)- in this list here I saw several cases of mass executions done by ISIS in Mosul in which more than a thousand people were killed in total. Is that info right because it is just shocking. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_October_2016


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815892556412227584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815897983879434240
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Update:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815903532050214912


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816041402807255040


----------



## Serpentine

Just to have a glimpse of daily battles Iraqi CT forces (true heroes) are conducting against ISIS terrorists in Mosul. Fallujah of 2004 for American forces just looks like a walk in the park compared to this. Kudos to this brave soldiers. They are beating ISIS in Mosul slowly, but constantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

US armored vehicle in bartella , 19 miles from Mosul Iraq


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/7-iraqi-troops-killed-by-mosul-car-bomb-army-officer/720203

Seven Iraqi soldiers were killed Wednesday in a suicide car-bomb attack by Daesh terrorists in the northern city of Mosul, according to an Iraqi army officer.

"A Daesh suicide bomber drove an explosive-laden car into a concentration of Iraqi soldiers as they advanced into Mosul’s southwestern Al-Wahda neighborhood," Army Colonel Ahmed al-Jabouri told Anadolu Agency.

"The bomber was killed along with seven soldiers," he added.

In a related development the same day, Major-General Abdel Wahab al-Saadi of Iraq’s anti-terrorism agency told Anadolu Agency that Iraqi forces had managed to "liberate" 43 districts of western Mosul since the campaign to recapture the city began last October.

He went on to stress that a wide-ranging operation was still underway aimed at purging all districts of western Mosul of terrorist elements.

The Iraqi military, backed by U.S.-led coalition warplanes and local allies on the ground, is currently engaged in a major offensive aimed at ejecting Daesh from Mosul, which the terrorist group overran in mid-2014.

Since the operation began some two and a half months ago, Iraqi forces have reportedly established control over more than a quarter of Mosul, once considered Iraq’s second largest city in terms of population.

Despite initial predictions that the city would be fully retaken by year’s end, Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi said last week that at least three more months would be needed to decisively extirpate Daesh from Iraq.


----------



## camel

^^ only posted by the Turkish source, unreliable.

--

An Mi-35 crashed in Baiji (non combat incident), crew of 4 killed. These aircraft have been used constantly for years now in combat (since 2013 delivery, whilst not long it's in combat) seems like the maintenance isn't enough to keep them up against the heavy strains, they've flown thousands of sorties.


----------



## Hindustani78

A car bomb in eastern Baghdad claimed by Islamic State killed six civilians and wounded 15 on Thursday, police and medics said.

Attacks across Baghdad in the past week, some claimed by Islamic State, have killed more than 60 people, with violence escalating as U.S.-backed Iraqi forces try to drive the militants from the northern city of Mosul.

Islamic State has lost most of the territory it seized in northern and western Iraq in 2014, and ceding Mosul would probably spell the end of its self-styled caliphate. However, its insurgent capabilities in Iraq persist.

(Reporting by Saif Hameed; Editing by Janet Lawrence)

************
Iraqi rapid response forces take their position during battle with Islamic State militants in the Mithaq district of eastern Mosul, Iraq, January 4, 2017. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani













By Stephen Kalin and Isabel Coles | ERBIL, Iraq

Iraqi forces have retaken around 70 percent of eastern Mosul from Islamic State militants and expect to reach the river bisecting the city in the coming days, Iraq's joint operations commander told Reuters.

Lieutenant General Talib Shaghati, who is also head of the elite counter-terrorism service (CTS) spearheading the campaign to retake the northern city, said the cooperation of residents was helping them advance against Islamic State.

In its 12th week, the offensive has gained momentum since Iraqi forces backed by a U.S.-led coalition renewed their push for the city a week ago, clearing several more eastern districts despite fierce resistance.

"Roughly 65-70 percent of the eastern side has been liberated," Shaghati said in an interview late on Wednesday in the Kurdish capital of Erbil. "I think in the coming few days we will see the full liberation of the eastern side".


The western half of the city remains under the full control of Islamic State, which is fighting to hold on to its largest urban stronghold with snipers and suicide car bombs numbering "in the hundreds" according to Shaghati.

The Mosul assault, involving a 100,000-strong ground force of Iraqi government troops, members of the autonomous Kurdish security forces and mainly Shi'ite militiamen, is the most complex battle in Iraq since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003.

The commander of a U.S.-led coalition backing the Iraqi offensive told Reuters on Wednesday that increased momentum was due largely to better coordination among the army and security forces. He said the Iraqis had improved their ability to defend against Islamic State car bombs.

Although vastly outnumbered, the militants have used the urban terrain to their advantage, concealing car bombs in narrow alleys, posting snipers on tall buildings with civilians on lower floors and making tunnels and surface-level passageways between buildings. They have also embedded themselves among the local population.


CTS pushed into Mosul from the east in late October and made swift advances but regular army troops tasked with advancing from the north and south made slower progress and the operation stalled for several weeks.

The roughly 10,000 members of CTS, established a decade ago with support from the U.S. forces, are considered the best-trained and equipped fighters in Iraq.

Shaghati described the role of the international coalition, providing air support and advising Iraqi forces on the ground as "outstanding" and said Islamic State was crumbling under pressure.

"Daesh (Islamic State) devised many plans to obstruct and block us but they failed. We were able to surpass them and these areas were liberated with high speed," Shaghati said.

"We have intelligence that (Islamic State) leaders and their families are fleeing outside Iraq."

(Writing by Isabel Coles; Editing by Janet Lawrence)

Reuters / Tuesday, January 03, 2017
A member of Iraqi rapid response forces helps displaced Iraqi civilians, who fled the Islamic State stronghold of Mosul, in the Mithaq district of eastern Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani





Iraqi rapid response forces gather during battle with Daesh (the so-called IS) militants in the Mithaq district of eastern Mosul, Tuesday. — Reuters


----------



## camel

First large night assault OP in Mosul by CTS/isof turned successful.

Iraqi troops entered Mosul from the north for the first time on Friday, part of a new phase in the battle for the city that also saw elite forces bridge a river under cover of darkness in an unprecedented night raid.
reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/wounded-american-troops-fighting-isis-2017-1

Newly-released data from the Department of Defense shows an alarming spike in the number of American personnel wounded in the fight against ISIS.

Since October, at least 14 US troops were wounded in combat operations under Operation Inherent Resolve — nearly double the number wounded since the fight against ISIS in Iraq and Syria began in August 2014. At least 8 Americans were killed in combat since the campaign began, while 23 have died in "non-hostile" events.

The Pentagon's quiet acknowledgement of a spike in casualties was first reported by Andrew deGrandpre at Military Times.

The increase in combat wounds — which can be caused by small-arms fire, rockets, mortars, and other weaponry, though the Pentagon does not release specifics of how troops are injured — lines up with ongoing offensives against ISIS in the Iraqi city of Mosul and its Syrian capital of Raqqa.

US military officials have often downplayed the role of American troops in the region, saying they are there mainly to "advise and assist" Iraqi and Kurdish personnel fighting on the front lines.

The military has more than 5,000 troops on the ground in Iraq currently, a number which has steadily crept up since roughly 300 troops were deployed to secure the Baghdad airport in June 2014.

With 15 combat injuries, the Marine Corps has the most wounded in the campaign so far. The Army, Navy, and Air Force had 11, 3, and 1 wounded, respectively. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/military-advisers-inside-mosul-2017-1

The battle to retake Mosul began in October, and Iraqi forces have encountered fierce resistance and significant casualties. For example, Iraq's elite "Golden Brigade" of special operations troops have suffered upwards of "50 percent casualties" in the fight, which could eventually make them combat ineffective, according to a Pentagon officer who spoke with Politico.

Casualties have also hit US forces as well. Since October, the number of Americans wounded in combat has nearly doubled since OIR kicked off in August 2014.

That's likely due to US forces working more closely with their Iraqi counterparts. Though US officials have often downplayed the role of American troops in the region as merely training, advising, and assisting Iraqi forces, the latest situation report from the Institute for the Study of War says that US and coalition forces have "embedded their advisors at lower-levels in the [Iraqi Security Forces]."

In other words, US special operations forces are often not remaining behind the front lines — especially considering a "front line" in the anti-ISIS fight is murky at best — but instead, are right in the thick of it with Iraqi troops.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/mena/iraqi-forces-press-gains-daesh-mosul/





ERBIL, Iraq — Iraqi forces pressed gains against Daesh (so-called IS) militants in eastern Mosul on Wednesday and have retaken two more districts, security sources said, with thousands more civilians fleeing the fighting.

An elite Interior Ministry unit had entered the Mithaq district and were clearing it on Wednesday, the sources said, while counterterrorism forces retook an industrial zone on Tuesday.

The militants are using the city terrain to their advantage, concealing car bombs in narrow alleys, posting snipers on tall buildings with civilians on lower floors, and making underground tunnels and surface-level passageways between buildings.
“We were very afraid,” said one Mithaq resident.

“A Daesh anti-aircraft weapon was positioned close to our house and was opening fire on helicopters. We could see a small number of Daesh fighters in the street carrying light and medium weapons. They were hit by planes.”

Most of those fleeing are from the eastern districts but residents of the besieged west, still fully under the militants’ control, are increasingly attempting to escape, scaling bridges bombed by the coalition and crossing the Tigris by boat.

Despite shortages of food and water, most Mosul residents had stayed in their homes rather than fleeing as many had expected before the offensive began in October.

The UN refugee agency has said 125,568 people have been displaced from Mosul, a city of about 1.5 million, and more than 13,000 of those have fled in the five days since the US-led coalition renewed an offensive that had stalled for weeks.

That represents an increase of nearly 50 percent in the number of people who fled every day from Mosul over the several weeks of relative calm that ended last weekend.

Twelve weeks into Iraq’s largest military campaign since the US-led invasion of 2003, security forces have retaken about a quarter of Mosul.

“Finally we have been freed,” a second Mithaq resident told Reuters by phone. “We feared fighting would be fierce, but it was easy compared with other areas. Daesh members fled without putting up strong resistance.”

Counterterrorism units pushed into eastern Mosul in October but regular army troops tasked with advancing from the north and south made slower progress and the operation stalled.

After redeploying forces, Iraqi forces have been advancing on three fronts towards the Tigris river that bisects Mosul, in a second phase of the offensive.

Victory in Mosul would probably spell the end for Daesh’s self-styled caliphate but in recent days the militants have displayed the tactics to which they are likely to resort when they lose the city, with bomb attacks in Baghdad, and attacks on security forces in territory they have lost. — Reuters





Iraq security forces patrol as they carry operations to rescue Felluce town from Daesh terrorists in Al-Andalus and Al- Risale towns, on June 18, 2016 in Anbar, Iraq. ( Haydar Hadi - Anadolu Agency )
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/army-tribal-allies-make-gains-against-daesh-in-w-iraq/721771

The Iraqi army and pro-government tribal fighters captured several villages on Friday -- without facing resistance -- from the Daesh terrorist group in the western Anbar province, according to a military official.

Army Major-General Numan Abdel-Zawbaei told Anadolu Agency that Iraqi forces had "liberated" seven villages located between Anbar’s city of Haditha and the town of Anah.

The villages were taken after Daesh militants vacated the area without offering resistance, leaving weapons and ammunition behind before retreating to the town of Anah.

Iraqi forces are now reportedly besieging areas near Anah before a decisive advance on the town.

In a related development, Iraqi counter-terrorism forces also liberated the northern city of Mosul’s eastern Al-Muthanna district, according to a televised statement by General Abdel-Amir Yarullah.

The Iraqi army, backed by U.S.-led coalition warplanes and local allies on the ground, is currently engaged in a major offensive aimed at ejecting Daesh from Mosul, which the terrorist group overran in mid-2014.

Since the operation began in mid-October, Iraqi forces have reportedly established control over more than a quarter of Mosul, once considered Iraq’s second largest city in terms of population.

*Reporting by Suleiman al-Qubeisi, Ibrahim Salih and Ali Jawad; Writing by Mahmoud Barakat


----------



## camel

There's been some good progress. Also northern night assault by SF caught isis by surprise, despite their strong resistance and over 1000 car bombs by now in Mosul they're collapsing steadily. Federal police seized a neighborhood in the south of Mosul.

army raised flag at a bridge on the Tigris in Mosul





*REUTERS*

Iraqi forces closed in on the river that runs through central Mosul on Saturday in advances against Islamic State that have gathered pace thanks to new tactics and better coordination, a counter-terrorism spokesman said.

Advances in recent days, including Saturday's push to within several hundred metres of the Tigris, have included an unprecedented nighttime assault by elite forces and driven the militants out of several areas east of the river in what is their last major stronghold in Iraq.

Counter-terrorism service (CTS) forces were the closest they had been to the Tigris inside Mosul and closing in on a strategic bridge, the spokesman said. The U.S.-backed operation to recapture the city was launched nearly three months ago.

"Counter-terrorism forces have been sent about 500m (yards) from the fourth bridge," Sabah al-Numan told reporters east of Mosul.

CTS seized the Ghufran district, previously known as al-Baath, and entered neighboring Wahda, he said.

A separate military statement said Iraqi federal police had recaptured a hospital complex in Wahda in southeastern Mosul, a significant turnaround after army units were forced to withdraw from the site last month.

Numan said fresh advances, which have gathered pace after troops were bogged down for several weeks by Islamic State resistance and the presence of large numbers of civilians, were a consequence of new tactics and better coordination between different branches of the military.

CTS and federal police "are now moving in parallel on both axes" in southeastern Mosul, he said.

"We are proceeding side by side ... and advancing at the same level. This is a very important factor, thanks to which Daesh (Islamic State) has not been able to move its fighters. It has to support one axis (front) at the expense of another.

"We have worn down the terrorist organization with this type of advance."

Friday's nighttime operation, launched after a week of planning, had been a particular success, Numan said.

CTS forces using night-vision equipment crossed the Khosr river, a tributary that runs perpendicular to the Tigris through eastern Mosul, via makeshift earth bridges after IS had destroyed permanent ones, he said.

Air strikes from the U.S.-led coalition sped that advance into Muthanna district.

The CTS and federal police are part of a 100,000-strong Iraqi force made up of the military, Kurdish fighters and Shi'ite militias, backed by U.S.-led air power.



(Reporting by Stephen Kalin and Ahmed Rahseed, writing by John Davison; editing by John Stonestreet)

All aside, There seems to be barely to no interest in the Mosul OP on PDF strangely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/iraqi-forces-close-in-on-tigris-in-is-stronghold-mosul_1965287.html




Mosul: Iraqi special forces closed in on the Tigris river that runs through central Mosul on Saturday, advancing in parallel with other troops and forcing Islamic State to retreat in its last major stronghold in the country.


Turkey and Iraq meanwhile came to an agreement over a demand for the withdrawal of Turkish forces from an area close to Mosul, Baghdad said, as the two regional powers sought to improve ties after a spat last year over Ankara`s military deployment.

Turkey`s prime minister did not say a deal had been reached, but that the issue was discussed and would be resolved.

Advances by Iraqi forces in recent days, including Saturday`s push to within several hundred metres (yards) of the Tigris, involved an unprecedented nighttime assault by elite forces and have driven the ultra-hardline militant group out of several areas east of the river.

The U.S.-backed operation to drive Islamic State out of Mosul, which began in October, initially progressed well before slowing towards the end of the year amid fierce IS resistance and the presence of large numbers of civilians. It has picked up momentum again in a new phase launched last week.

Counter-terrorism service (CTS) forces were the closest they had been to the Tigris inside Mosul and closing in on a strategic bridge, supported by new tactics and better coordination, their spokesman said.

"Counter-terrorism forces have been sent about 500m from the fourth bridge," Sabah al-Numan told reporters east of Mosul.

CTS seized the Ghufran district, previously known as al-Baath, and entered neighbouring Wahda, he said.

A separate military statement said Iraqi federal police had recaptured a hospital complex in Wahda in southeastern Mosul, a significant turnaround after army units were forced to withdraw from the site last month.

CTS and federal police "are now moving in parallel on both axes" in southeastern Mosul, Numan said.

"We are proceeding side by side ... and advancing at the same level. This is a very important factor, thanks to which Daesh (Islamic State) has not been able to move its fighters. It has to support one axis (front) at the expense of another.

"We have worn down the terrorist organisation with this type of advance."

TURKISH WITHDRAWAL DISCUSSED

Friday`s nighttime operation, launched after a week of planning, had been a particular success, Numan said.

CTS forces using night-vision equipment crossed the Khosr river, a tributary that runs perpendicular to the Tigris through eastern Mosul, via makeshift earth bridges after IS had destroyed permanent ones, he said.


Air strikes from the U.S.-led coalition sped that advance into Muthanna district.

The CTS and federal police are part of a 100,000-strong Iraqi force made up of the military, Kurdish fighters and Shi`ite militias, backed by U.S.-led air power.

Some Sunni Muslim and Kurdish peshmerga units have been trained by Turkish forces stationed at the Bashiqa camp northeast of Mosul.

Turkey`s military presence in northern Iraq since well before the Mosul campaign has angered Baghdad, and the two countries traded barbs over the issue in October shortly before it began.

Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi said Baghdad reached an agreement with Ankara on Saturday over Iraq`s request that Turkish forces withdraw from Bashiqa.

He gave no details of the deal, which he announced during a visit to Baghdad by Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yildirim. Turkey agreed to "respect the sovereignty of Iraq", and Baghdad and Ankara agreed not to interfere in each other`s domestic affairs, he said.

Yildirim said at a news conference with Abadi: "We discussed the issue of Bashiqa.

"We see that significant progress is being made in cleansing Daesh from the region. In line with this we will solve this (Bashiqa) subject in some way in a friendly way."


First Published: Saturday, January 7, 2017 - 20:50


----------



## camel

Hezbollah al nujaba forced American forces to leave Makhoul mountains north of Baiji, Nujaba remains the most 'out of line' PMU group alongside Saraya al-Khorasani although they're not that big.


----------



## Hindustani78

Counter-terrorism service (CTS) forces were the closest they had been to the Tigris inside Mosul and closing in on a strategic bridge, the spokesman said. The US-backed operation to recapture the city was launched nearly three months ago.
“Counter-terrorism forces have been sent about 500m (yards) from the fourth bridge,” Sabah Al-Numan told reporters east of Mosul.





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkey-iraq-cooperation-council-vows-to-work-for-peace/722433
The third Turkey-Iraq High-Level Strategic Cooperation Council meeting was held in Baghdad on Saturday, which declared that both countries would work for their mutual interests as well as for peace and stability in the region.

According to a joint statement, “Both parties agreed to not allow any terrorist organization to carry out any kind of activities from their lands.”

Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yildirim and his Iraqi counterpart Haider al-Abadi co-chaired the meeting.

Yildirim is on an official visit to Baghdad to discuss regional issues, including bilateral cooperation against terrorism.

Ankara and Baghdad also agreed to carry out a joint counter terrorism fight and strengthen their security ties.

About the presence of Turkish military in Iraq’s Camp Bashiqa near Mosul city, the statement said the two states agreed it was an Iraqi camp.

Turkey has a longstanding military training mission at Camp Bashiqa, where Turkish soldiers have trained both Peshmerga fighters and local tribal volunteers in combat techniques.

In recent months, the mission’s presence in Mosul in northern Iraq has led to tension between Baghdad and Ankara amid calls by some Iraqi lawmakers for Turkish troops to withdraw.

Baghdad stated that its stance on the camp was unchanged and reiterated its call on Turkey to start its military withdrawal process while Ankara said it respects Iraq’s territorial integrity and national unity.

Trade and economic relations between Iraq and Turkey have also been discussed in the meeting and both parties agreed to boost their trade volume, the statement read.

Ankara and Baghdad will also jointly work on water projects and management of Euphrates and Tigris rivers, it said.

The statement also highlighted a desire for comprehensive tourism and cultural exchanges to strengthen bilateral ties.


----------



## Hindustani78

Coalition base in North Iraq . December 26 2016


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1037146/middle-east

UN humanitarian spokesman Jens Laerke said nearly 700 people had been taken to hospitals in Kurdish-controlled areas outside Mosul in the last week and more than 817 had required hospital treatment a week earlier.

“Trauma casualties remain extremely high, particularly near front lines,” he told reporters in Geneva.

Elite forces in the city’s east and northeast have advanced faster since the turn of the year thanks to new tactics and better coordination but there was stiff resistance in the southeast of Mosul, military officials said.


Lt. Col. Abbas Al-Azawi, a spokesman for the Iraqi army’s 16th division, said Iraqi forces entered Hadba on Tuesday, a large northeastern district, though it would likely take more than a day to capture and Daesh was deploying suicide bombers.
Elite Iraqi counter-terrorism service (CTS) units encircled the nearby Sukkar district on Monday and sought to recapture the strategic Mosul University area.

The United Nations has said Daesh seized nuclear material used for scientific research there when the terrorist group overran a third of Iraq in 2014.

The CTS and army units want to capture all the eastern bank of the Tigris so they can launch operations to retake western Mosul. An army statement and the US coalition said Daesh had blown up sections of two bridges linking east and west Mosul in a bid to hamper crossings by Iraqi forces.

Mosul’s five bridges across the Tigris had already been partially damaged by US-led airstrikes to slow the militants’ movement. Coalition spokesman US Air Force Col. John Dorrian told Reuters last week the new damage done by retreating Daesh fighters was “severe” but would not stop the advance.

“Every day the Iraqi Security Forces go forward and every day the enemy goes backward or underground,” he told reporters in Irbil in Iraq’s autonomous Kurdish region.

Fighting in neighborhoods in the southeast of Mosul has been tougher, however, as Iraqi forces push toward the river.
“The challenge is that they are hiding among civilian families, that’s why our advances are slow and very cautious,” Lt. Col. Abdel Amir Al-Mohammedawi, a spokesman for the rapid response units of Iraq’s federal police, told Reuters.

He said police and army units had fought their way into the Palestine and Sumer districts over the last day but Daesh fighters were firing at civilians trying to flee.

“The families, when they see Iraqi forces coming, flee from the areas controlled by Daesh toward the Iraqi forces, holding up white flags, and Daesh bomb them with mortars and Molotov cocktails, and also shoot at them.
“Whenever they withdraw from a district, they shell it at random, and it’s heavy shelling,” he said.

Dorrian said militant fighters were hiding in mosques, schools and hospitals, using civilians as human shields.






Iraqi forces drive a tank next to Al-Salam hospital after recapturing the area from the Daesh group during an ongoing military operation to recapture the city of Mosul. — AFP

BAGHDAD — Iraqi forces have fought their way into two more southeastern districts of Mosul but their advances are being slowed by Daesh’s tactic of using civilians for cover, a military spokesman said on Tuesday.

The United Nations said civilian casualties had streamed into nearby hospitals in the last two weeks as fighting intensified in the militants’ last major stronghold in Iraq.

Advances by elite forces in the city’s east and northeast have picked up speed in a new push since the turn of the year, and US-backed forces have for the first time reached the Tigris river, which bisects the city.

But fighting in neighborhoods in the southeast has been tougher.

“The challenge is that they (Daesh) are hiding among civilian families, that’s why our advances are slow and very cautious,” Lieutenant-Colonel Abdel Amir Al-Mohammedawi, a spokesman for the rapid response units of Iraq’s federal police, told Reuters.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, January 11, 2017
Members of the Iraqi rapid response forces fire missile toward Islamic State militants during a battle between Iraqi forces and Islamic State militants in Somer district of eastern Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


----------



## camel

the federal police advances in Mosul


----------



## camel

Long live General Sa'adi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819623554908114944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819610603593629696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819656759577026561


----------



## Hindustani78

An Iraqi army T-72 tank heads to the frontline during a battle against Daesh (the so-called IS) group near the Fourth Bridge over the Tigris River connecting eastern and western Mosul, Wednesday. — AFP
http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/mena/mosul-liberated-3-months-top-commander/

IRBIL — A top Iraqi commander told The Associated Press that the operation to retake the city of Mosul from Daesh (the so-called IS) group could be complete in three months or less.

“It’s possible” that Mosul will be liberated in in that time frame, Lt. Gen. Talib Shaghati said in an interview with the AP on Tuesday evening. However, he warned it is difficult to give an accurate estimate of how long the operation will take because it is not a conventional fight.

“There are many variables,” he said, describing the combat as “guerrilla warfare.”

The massive offensive involving some 30,000 Iraqi forces was launched in October and Iraqi leaders originally pledged the city would be retaken before 2017. However as the fight enters its fourth month, only about a third of the city is under government control.

Iraqi forces — largely led by special forces — have slowly advanced across Mosul’s east. Fierce Daesh counterattacks have killed and injured hundreds of Iraqi troops and inflicted considerable damage to Iraqi military equipment. Repeatedly, after what appeared to be swift progress on the ground, Iraqi forces have been pushed back by Daesh counterattacks overnight.

However, Shaghati said the counterattacks — specifically car bombings — have slowed. He estimated his forces are seeing less than half the number of Daesh car bomb attacks on the front than they were faced with when the operation first began.

The US-led coalition bombed the bridges spanning the Tigris river connecting Mosul’s east and west in November in an effort to stop the flow of car bombs to Iraqi frontline positions in the eastern half of the city.

Shaghati, the top commander of Iraq’s special forces and the Commander of Iraq’s Joint Military Operation said that while many forces are participating in the Mosul fight, Iraq’s special forces are the only troops with the skills to fight Daesh militants.

“The forces who have the skills to fight guerrilla warfare is only the CTS,” he said using an alternative acronym for Iraq’s special forces who are also called the counter-terrorism forces. “They have flexibility and can act quickly,” he said.

For the Mosul operation to continue, Shaghati said Iraqi forces need to continue to receive support and equipment from the US-led coalition. Since the Mosul operation began, the coalition says its planes have launched thousands of airstrikes in and around Iraq’s second largest city.

Although Shaghati said he believes that the beginning of the Mosul operation marked the end of Daesh in Iraq, the country will likely struggle with terrorist threats long after Daesh is defeated in Mosul.

When asked if he expected levels of support to change when US President-elect Donald Trump takes office this month, he said: “We believe that the support of our American friends is continuing and ongoing.”

Meanwhile, Sabah Al-Noman, spokesman for the Counter-Terrorism Service (CTS), told AFP that Iraqi forces have retaken at least 80 percent of east Mosul.

“I think you can say that we have retaken 80 to 85 percent” of the eastern side of Mosul, Al-Noman, said. — Agencies


----------



## camel

Mosul uni and jonah mosque liberated, many areas liberated.

--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## camel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Good news.

It seems that Mosul will be fully liberated by spring.

The key question will be what will be next and how to solve land disputes between Baghdad and Barzanistan.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...mb-in-mosul/story-1P1ayp7vqPoLKlKaG6A0tJ.html






Iraqi forces battling the Islamic State group in Mosul on Monday retook an area where the jihadists levelled one of the city’s most well-known shrines in 2014, officials said.

“We retook control of Nabi Yunus area... raised the Iraqi flag above the tomb,” Sabah al-Noman, spokesman for the Counter-Terrorism Service spearheading the Mosul offensive, told AFP.

He said two other neighbourhoods in eastern Mosul were also retaken from IS on Monday.

The Nabi Yunus shrine -- which was built on the reputed burial site of a prophet known in the Koran as Yunus and in the Bible as Jonah -- was a popular pilgrimage site.

In July 2014, weeks after overrunning Mosul and much of Iraq’s Sunni Arab heartland, IS militants rigged the shrine and blew it up, sparking global outrage.


IS destroyed several other key landmarks in Mosul and elsewhere it considered as part of heretical rituals and practices.

Staff Lieutenant General Abdulghani al-Assadi, a top commander in the CTS, said “about 90 percent” of east Mosul was now under government control.

Commanders have said it would only take a few more days to flush out the last jihadists remaining on the east bank of the Tigris River than splits the city in two.

The destruction of all bridges over the river in air strikes has made it difficult for IS fighters in east Mosul to resupply or escape to the west bank, which they still fully control.

The western side of Mosul, which is home to the old city and some of the jihadists’ traditional bastions, was always tipped as likely to offer the most resistance.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Almost all of Eastern Mosul is taken, CTS (isof) have completed their task in Eastern Mosul, only the regular army has to take some northern parts assigned to them. The mosque where baghdadi gave his speech has been taken as well.

2nd phase with a change in strategy turned out to be very successful, compared to the first phase which went slowly. There's a shortage in tanks however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

In the meantime bombs in baghdad are daily occurance...


----------



## TheCamelGuy

GiannKall said:


> In the meantime bombs in baghdad are daily occurance...



"Let's all sit in a corner, cry and do nothing about it". - Pessimistic fake Greek GiannKall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheCamelGuy

French SF embedded with isof in Mosul doing mostly intel gathering tasks. They are a few kilometers distanced from the frontlines as mentioned in the video @4:20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

camel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819656759577026561


The picture with the man crying because isis killed his wife and son... Really broke my heart, shed my tears. Iraqi brothers please do not take any prisoner. Make mosul an example. Make history.


----------



## SubWater




----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Clashes across the Tigris as battle for west Mosul looms*




The target, which was being used to dig earth berms to fortify ISIS positions, exploded into a blaze that sent white smoke into the sky. (AFP)​
Reuters, Mosul
Friday, 27 January 2017

An Iraqi soldier stared patiently through a high-powered scope until he spotted a bulldozer across the Tigris River. He alerted his elite unit, which fired a missile with a boom so loud it blew a metal door behind the soldiers off its hinges.

The target, which was being used to dig earth berms to fortify ISIS positions, exploded into a blaze that sent white smoke into the sky.

Militants could be seen gathering at the bulldozer as it burned. Some arrived on foot, others in a pickup truck or on a motorcycle, seemingly unfazed by the prospect of another rocket landing.

“The terrorist driving that bulldozer is burning. He is cooked,” said Mostafa Majeed, the soldier manning the scope.

In three months of Iraq's biggest military operation since the fall of Saddam Hussein in 2003, government forces have seized most of east Mosul.

But they have yet to cross the Tigris, leaving the western half of the city still firmly in the hands of the extremists, who declared their caliphate here two and a half years ago.

Now, the troops are firing across the river to harass the militants and disrupt their fortifications, in preparation for the next phase of the campaign: the fight for the other side.

“The idea is to keep making life tough for them from our position, to kill them and prevent them from escaping as other forces surround them from other directions,” Major Mohamed Ali told Reuters.

The methodical advance of Iraqi forces is a sharp contrast to 2014, when the army collapsed and fled in the face of a force of only an estimated 800 ISIS militants that swept into Mosul and swiftly seized a third of Iraq.

The soldiers appear disciplined as they position themselves on rooftops behind green sandbags, painstakingly watching the militants' every move through binoculars and scopes, hoping to get a clear shot with sniper rifles.

To get a closer look, the men send up a computer-operated white drone aircraft, propelling it over Islamic State territory for more accurate intelligence.

ISIS militants are gathered at their stronghold of Abu Seif village below steep hills and Mosul Airport, just beyond the Tigris.

The group is expected to put up fierce resistance when the next phase of the offensive kicks off, possibly within days.

If the militants lose Mosul, that would probably mark the end of their self-proclaimed caliphate that has ruled over millions of people in Iraq and Syria. Iraqi authorities and their US allies still expect the fighters to wage an insurgency in Iraq and inspire attacks against the West.

Militants could be seen, through a scope, monitoring the rapid reaction force from the other side of the river.

“They watch us, we watch them,” said Majeed as he spotted a vehicle on the move.

Although there are plenty of rockets like the one that took out the bulldozer, the Iraqi forces say they use the heavy weapons only against important targets or when there is a substantial gathering of extremists in one spot.

“If it is fewer than nine terrorists we hold fire,” said one soldier.

Snipers are used more freely. One hid a few hundred feet from the east bank of the Tigris and opened fire every ten minutes or so.

Hours after the rocket demolished the bulldozer, ISIS retaliated, firing a series of mortars towards the rapid reaction force.

One crashed a few streets away. Another landed closer. A third hit the river about 200 meters away.

Last Update: Friday, 27 January 2017 KSA 17:42 - GMT 14:42

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...he-Tigris-as-battle-for-west-Mosul-looms.html


*Iraqi troops push into IS-held villages north of Mosul*​




Civilians flee their villages because of fighting between Iraqi security forces and Islamic State militants, on the outskirts of Mosul, Iraq, Thursday, Jan. 26, 2017. (Khalid Mohammed/Associated Press)​
By Mstyslav Chernov | AP January 26

MOSUL, Iraq — The Iraqi army, buoyed by their victory this month in liberating the eastern half of Mosul from Islamic State militants, is now pushing into IS-held villages north of the city, an Iraqi officer overseeing the operation said Thursday.

Lt. Col. Diya Lafta said troops from his 9th Division began advancing toward two villages just north of Mosul in the morning and “after a few hours they were liberated” from IS militants.

By afternoon, the village of Shereikhan had been largely freed of IS but fighting continued in the villages beyond, according to Associated Press reporters at the scene.


Thursday’s military operation forced hundreds of civilians to flee. Families escaping the clashes on foot clogged the road leading into Mosul as a cloud of smoke from an IS suicide bombing rose above the horizon.

According to one fleeing resident, who asked to only be identified by his nickname Abu Sajjad for fears for his own safety, said IS fighters still firmly controll a number of other villages along Mosul’s northern edge.


The push came after Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi earlier this week declared Mosul’s eastern half to be completely free of IS.

Iraqi forces launched the massive operation to retake Mosul in October. A U.S.-led coalition and Iraq’s own air force have been carrying out airstrikes in support of the military offensive but the troops’ advance has been painstakingly slow, in part to spare the lives of civilians trapped by the fighting and also because of heavy IS resistance.

In a statement Tuesday, al-Abadi hailed the “unmatched heroism of all security forces factions” and public support for the operation.

IS still firmly controls Mosul’s west, where the next phase of the fighting is expected to be much more difficult. The U.N. estimates that some 750,000 civilians are trapped in Mosul’s western sector under IS rule.

Mosul — Iraq’s second-largest city and the Islamic State group’s last urban stronghold in the country — fell to IS in the summer of 2014, when the militant group captures large swaths of northern and western Iraq.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...efe8eff0835_story.html?utm_term=.b7a4d1dcde93


----------



## Hindustani78

MOSUL, IRAQ: The Iraqi army, buoyed by their victory this month in liberating the eastern half of Mosul from Daesh militants, is now pushing into Daesh-held villages north of the city, an Iraqi officer overseeing the operation said Thursday.

Lt. Col. Diya Lafta said troops from his 9th Division began advancing toward two villages just north of Mosul in the morning and “after a few hours they were liberated” from Daesh militants.

By afternoon, the village of Shereikhan had been largely freed of Daesh but fighting continued in the villages beyond, according to Associated Press reporters at the scene.

Thursday’s military operation forced hundreds of civilians to flee. Families escaping the clashes on foot clogged the road leading into Mosul as a cloud of smoke from an Daesh suicide bombing rose above the horizon.

According to one fleeing resident, who asked to only be identified by his nickname Abu Sajjad for fears for his own safety, said Daesh fighters still firmly controll a number of other villages along Mosul’s northern edge.

The push came after Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi earlier this week declared Mosul’s eastern half to be completely free of Daesh.

Iraqi forces launched the massive operation to retake Mosul in October. A US-led coalition and Iraq’s own air force have been carrying out airstrikes in support of the military offensive but the troops’ advance has been painstakingly slow, in part to spare the lives of civilians trapped by the fighting and also because of heavy Daesh resistance.

In a statement Tuesday, Al-Abadi hailed the “unmatched heroism of all security forces factions” and public support for the operation.

Daesh still firmly controls Mosul’s west, where the next phase of the fighting is expected to be much more difficult. The UN estimates that some 750,000 civilians are trapped in Mosul’s western sector under Daesh rule.

Mosul — Iraq’s second-largest city and the Daesh group’s last urban stronghold in the country — fell to Daesh in the summer of 2014, when the militant group captures large swaths of northern and western Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...r-chemical-agent-in-Mosul/article17109685.ece
* Officials have repeatedly warned of Islamic State’s efforts to develop chemical weapons *
Iraqi forces discovered a mustard chemical warfare agent in eastern Mosul alongside a cache of Russian surface-to-surface missiles, an Iraqi officer said on Saturday.

Iraqi and U.S. officials have repeatedly warned of Islamic State (IS) group’s efforts to develop chemical weapons. When Iraqi forces retook Mosul University earlier this month, they found chemistry labs they believed had been converted into makeshift chemical weapons labs.

Iraqi special forces Brig. Gen. Haider Fadhil said French officials tested the Mosul chemical this week and confirmed it was a mustard agent.

The number of casualties due to IS chemical weapons is a small fraction compared to the hundreds of civilians killed in car and suicide bombings carried out by the group.

Experts say that is largely due to the low grade of the weapons and the group’s lack of access to efficient delivery systems.

The types of rockets found at the site suggest the IS was attempting to weaponise the chemical agent, Brig. Gen. Fadhil said. — AP


----------



## Hindustani78

The big fight for the Iraqi city of Mosul is yet another case of ISIS losing the ground it seized in its blitz across Iraq and Syria in 2014.
*Some buildings feature tunnels, for fighters to move into and out of positions. This was found in Sinjar, Iraq*





*This heavily-armored suicide car bomb was seized by Iraqi soldiers in Mosul earlier this week.*




*While this ISIS tank, along with other ordnance, was captured in November.*




*There seems to be no shortage of ammo. ISIS stacked these rocket-propelled grenades at a school in Fallujah.*




*They also left behind explosives ...*














*Valuable intelligence can be gleaned from documents the group's fighters leave behind, like this book found in Fallujah.*


----------



## Hindustani78

*These Russian passports were found in Mosul.*




*This is a marriage certificate issued by the Islamic State.*




*Besides the wide variety of ammo and weaponry found abandoned ...*




*rooms dedicated to making powerful bombs ...*




*Iraqi and US forces have found drones that ISIS uses to drop explosives.*


----------



## TheCamelGuy

*US military statements on the Iraqi fight against IS in Mosul.*


"It's the hardest door-to-door fighting the world has seen in recent history"
- Combined Joint Forces Ground Component Commander Maj. Gen. Joseph Martin

https://www.defense.gov/News/Article...commander-says


"It's a monumental achievement, one that would have been a difficult task for any army in the world."
- Combined Joint Forces Ground Component Commander Maj. Gen. Joseph Martin

https://www.defense.gov/News/Article...commander-says


"Ousting the group would be a challenge for any of the world's militaries."
- Joint task force commander Lt. Gen. Stephen Townsend

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/24/mi...ays/index.html


"Imagine a city that is about 1.2 million people, 200 000 houses and several thousands kilometers of streets, where they had the opportunity to prepare for their defense in that urban environment for over two years. And so, what makes that fight difficult and complex is that it's an urban environment, it's something that _we_ have not done in the US army to the level and magnitude the Iraqis are doing right now."
- Combined Joint Forces Ground Component Commander Maj. Gen. Joseph Martin

https://www.mikeykay.com/copy-of-reels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

'Major' Salem promoted to Lt. Colonel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826111102106873856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Jihadist rule in Mosul sparked backlash against religion*



Wilson Fache
AFPJanuary 30, 2017






*Imam Mohammed Ghanem was forbidden to conduct Friday prayers under Islamic State rule because he refused to pledge allegiance to the group*





*Iraqi men pray outside a mosque in Mosul's al-Masarif neighbourhood*





*A children's nursery in eastern Mosul with the faces of girls and animals painted over by Islamic State group fighters*

Mosul (Iraq) (AFP) - In recaptured areas of Mosul, the extreme interpretation of Islam that jihadists forced on the local population for more than two years has sparked a backlash against religious observance.

After the Islamic State group seized the city in June 2014, it made prayers compulsory for people who were outside their homes, banned smoking, mandated beards for men and veils for women, smashed artefacts it said were idolatrous, publicly executed homosexuals and cut off the hands of thieves.

The jihadists cast their efforts as enacting the true interpretation of Islam -- an assertion that most Muslims reject -- but for some people, rather than making them more religious as intended, IS extremism had the opposite effect.

The call to prayer sounds over a mosque's loudspeakers in a recaptured area of Mosul, but a butcher named Omar continues working -- something that would have been impossible under IS rule.

"Mosul is an Islamic city and most young people used to pray," but IS was "forcing us... we had to go to the mosque against our will", he said.

Before eastern Mosul was retaken from IS during the massive operation to recapture the northern city that was launched on October 17, shops had to close five times a day for prayers.

"One day, the boy who works with me received 35 lashes because he hadn't been praying," Omar said.

"Now, we are no longer obliged to close our stores... Whether we pray or not, the decision is ours."

Imam Mohammed Ghanem, who was forbidden to conduct Friday prayers under IS rule because he refused to pledge allegiance to the group, said the jihadists sparked a backlash against religion.

"Now some people hate the time of prayer because IS forced them" to pray, Ghanem said.

- 'Too much pressure' -

"They reject these rules because they associate them with IS, even if they are in fact true Islamic precepts," he said.

"Put too much pressure on something and it will explode. This is what's happening now with the people: they want to live the way they want," he said.

According to Ghanem, part of his work before IS seized Mosul was educating people about Islamic practices and correcting them if necessary.

"Now, we say nothing because they reject religious authority. If we tell them they are doing something wrong, they tell us that we are from IS," he said.

In another area of eastern Mosul, where rain is accumulating in craters left by the fighting, Imam Fares Adel said he too has changed the way he interacts with the faithful.

"Now we are afraid to give advice to people because they feel uncomfortable with the religious clothing" worn by imams, said Adel.

The imam said he understands those residents who "reject Islam", but thinks the situation will "gradually" return to normal.

"The number of people is gradually increasing and they will all come back once of the footprint of IS has disappeared," said Adel.

In Ghanem's mosque, latecomers have to pray outside.

Around 40 worshippers kneel near fruit and vegetable stands to pray, while hundreds are squeezed inside the mosque.

"The imam has a good mentality and he speaks well to us. More and more people are coming back" to the mosque, said 25-year-old resident Mohammed Ali.

Now, without the threat of IS reprisals, "they come because they choose to".


----------



## Hindustani78

An Iraqi special forces Counter Terrorism Service (CTS) member shoots at a drone flown by Islamic State group jihadists (IS) in Mosul's al-Rifaq neighbourhood on January 8. (Photo: AFP)

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/worl...ns-mosul-police-plans-for-isis-free-iraq.html
*Basmaya, Iraq*: The US-led coalition is planning for the day when Iraq will be free of the Islamic State group, ramping up training of a future Mosul police force - even as the battle for the rest of the city is briefly on hold.

Sometime during the lull, significant numbers of the security forces are expected to move into villages scattered across on the plains of Ninevah province around Mosul and also into parts of the city retaken from IS over the past three months.


The Iraqi military declared Mosul's eastern half "fully liberated" in January and is now preparing to battle for the city's western sector - likely to be a much tougher fight in a dense and overcrowded urban environment. The operation to free Iraq's second-largest city has been the most complex challenge for Iraqi forces to date.

With more than 100,000 soldiers, police, tribal and militia fighters deployed for the offensive, Iraqi leaders are aware that after IS militants are routed from Mosul, a well-trained police force will be needed on the ground - to keep the hard-won victory.

In the blistery winter wind, a few hundred police recruits shuffled in place to keep warm during a recent training exercise at a coalition base run by the Spanish Army in Basmaya, east of the Iraqi capital, Baghdad.

The young men, mostly in their twenties and thirties, have had no previous training or experience. Many carried dilapidated Kalashnikov-style rifles, slung over their shoulders with rope or rubber-coated wire.

"We start our program at a very basic level," said Spanish Army's First Lt. Carlos Egido, who works as a trainer with the U.S.-led coalition. "When they arrive, they don't have any skills."

Ninevah's police force - along with Iraq's military - largely evaporated when IS first pushed into the province from neighboring Syria in the summer of 2014. Since then, the U.S.-led coalition has largely focused on building up combat forces for the Mosul operation.

But after the operation, a "well-trained police force will be key to Iraq's long-term security," said Spanish Army Brig. Gen. Angel Castilla, who oversees the police training.

For now, the training lasts only five weeks, which Castilla said is inadequate in the long term but forced by the condensed timetable.

"We hope they will return to be retrained," he added, explaining that the objective is to rebuild the province's police force within months.

Watching the training at Basmaya, Nineveh police officer Lt. Col. Hassan Omar Abdullah said the recruits made him feel hopeful despite their lack of experience.

Abdullah was in Mosul the day IS overran the city and fled as he saw other officers and units around him do the same. The old police force was corrupt, which is in part why Mosul fell to IS so easily, he said.

He warned that IS will likely remain a threat for a long time ahead in Iraq, so having a well-trained police force is critical.

"This will be the biggest challenge," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi security forces walk near corpses of ISIS militants killed in clashes in Mosul, Iraq, February 6, 2017. REUTERS/Ahmed Saad 





An Iraqi soldier carries his weapon near corpses of ISIS militants killed in clashes in Mosul, Iraq, February 6, 2017. REUTERS/Ahmed Saad


----------



## Hindustani78

An injured protester is assisted after reacting to tear gas fired by security forces as protesters run during a demonstration against corruption by followers of Iraq's influential Shiite cleric Muqtada al-Sadr in Tahrir square, Baghdad, Iraq on Saturday. | Photo Credit: AP

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ter-protests-turn-violent/article17290727.ece

Two rockets landed in Baghdad’s highly fortified Green Zone on Saturday night following clashes at anti-government protests that left five dead, according to Iraqi security and hospital officials.

The rocket attack left no casualties as the munitions landed on the parade grounds in the centre of the highly fortified Baghdad compound that is home to Iraq’s government and most foreign embassies. It was not immediately clear who fired the projectiles.

Saturday’s protests were called for by influential cleric Muqtada al-Sadr and clashes that erupted as crowds pushed toward the Green Zone left two policeman and three protesters dead, according to police and hospital officials.

The officials said six other policemen were injured along with dozens of protesters. The violent outbreak prompted the government to call for a “full investigation”.

The demonstrators loyal to Mr. al-Sadr gathered in Baghdad’s downtown Tahrir square demanded an overhaul of the commission overseeing local elections scheduled this year. Mr. Al-Sadr has accused the commission of being riddled with corruption and has called for its overhaul.

Shots rang out in central Baghdad as security forces used live fire and tear gas to disperse the crowds. An _Associated Press_ team at the scene witnessed ambulances rushing away protesters suffering from breathing difficulties.

While at times the crowds advanced toward Baghdad’s highly fortified Green Zone, by afternoon they began to disperse after a statement from Mr. al-Sadr’s office called on his followers to refrain from trying to enter the compound.

Meanwhile, Iraq’s Prime Minister ordered an investigation into the violence.

“The Prime Minister ordered a full investigation into the injuries among security forces and protesters during the demonstration today in Tahrir square,” read a statement from Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi’s office Saturday evening.

Mr. Al-Sadr’s office issued another statement on Saturday night following news of protester casualties claiming that “excessive force” was used against the demonstrators and threatened greater protests. “The next time the blood of our martyrs will not go in vain,” the statement read.

“We will not give in to threats,” said the head of the electoral commission, Serbat Mustafa, in an interview with a local Iraqi television channel Saturday afternoon. Mr. Mustafa said he would not offer his resignation and accused Mr. al-Sadr of using the commission as a political “scapegoat.”

Mr. Al-Sadr has been a vocal critic of Mr. al-Abadi, and last year protests that included many of his followers breached the highly fortified Green Zone twice.

Attention in Iraq is generally focused on the war against the Islamic State group, with Iraqi forces currently fighting the militants in Mosul, but Mr. al-Abadi is also facing a serious power struggle in Baghdad. A deepening economic crisis and persistent insurgent attacks in the Iraqi capital have fueled support for powerful political opponents of Mr. al-Abadi like Mr. al-Sadr.

Al-Abadi has said that he respects the rights of all Iraqis to peacefully demonstrate but called on the protesters Saturday to obey the law and respect public and private property.

The Green Zone is home to most of Iraq’s foreign embassies and is the seat of the Iraqi government.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/3-killed-8-injured-in-baghdad-car-bombing/750139

By Amer al-Hassani

*BAGHDAD *

At least three people were killed on Tuesday when a car-bomb shook southern Baghdad, according to a local police source.

The bomb, which also left eight people injured, went off in an industrial part of the capital’s southern Bayaa neighborhood, Baghdad Police Captain Nazhan al-Khedr told Anadolu Agency.

No group has yet claimed responsibility for Tuesday’s deadly attack.

In recent months, devastating bombings -- often featuring explosive-laden vehicles -- have become commonplace in Iraq’s violence-prone capital.

The Iraqi authorities typically blame such attacks, which frequently target civilian areas, on the Daesh terrorist group, which captured large swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq in 2014.


----------



## 50cent

j



another terroist arrested who wanted to be a women . . I hope Iraqi guyz turn him into a real women by medical surgery. And rape him forever


----------



## TheCamelGuy

operation for western mosul launched today, first target is Mosul airport


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-ir...ncing-toward-west-mosul-from-the-south-2017-2

BAGHDAD (Reuters) - Iraqi forces captured several villages on Sunday, as they advanced from the south toward the western side of Mosul that is still under control of Islamic State, Iraqi military said.

Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi earlier on Sunday announced the formal start of the ground offensive on western Mosul, asking the Iraqi forces to ''respect human rights'' during the battle.

The Islamic State militants are essentially under siege in western Mosul, along with an estimated 650,000 civilians, after U.S.-backed forces surrounding the city forced them from the east in the first phase of an offensive that concluded last month. 


“Mosul would be a tough fight for any army in the world,” the commander of the U.S.-led coalitions forces, Lt. Gen. Stephen Townsend, said in a statement. 

Iraqi planes dropped millions of leaflets on the western side of Mosul warning residents that the battle to dislodge Islamic State was imminent as troops began moving in their direction, the Iraqi Defence Ministry said on Saturday.

(Reporting by Maher Chmaytelli. Editing by Jane Merriman)

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1056451/middle-east
BAGHDAD: The US-led military coalition on Saturday said its forces destroyed a building in the main medical complex of western Mosul, suspected to house a Daesh command center.

The militant group disputed the assertion, saying in an online statement that Friday’s strike killed 18 people, mostly women and children, and wounded 47.

Independent media have no access to western Mosul or other areas under Daesh control in Iraq and Syria.
The militants are essentially under siege in western Mosul, along with an estimated 650,000 civilians, after US-backed forces surrounding the city dislodged them from the east in the first phase of an offensive that concluded last month.

The coalition accused Daesh of using the five-story building as a military command and control facility.
“The coalition was able to determine through intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance efforts that Daesh did not use the building for any medical purposes and that civilians were no longer accessing the site,” a coalition statement said.

The strike followed reports that the militants are dug in among civilians on the western side of Mosul and storing weapons in hospitals, schools, mosques and churches as a tactic to avoid targeting.
Iraqi forces, after capturing the east in January, have been gearing up for a final assault on the western part of Mosul that officials say could come at any time.

In past weeks, people have been slipping out of the western sector, saying a mix of poverty and low food stocks meant that getting food had become a serious problem.

Umm Mohammed decided to flee western Mosul after her husband told her the alternative was that they starve.
Their family — six boys and a girl — had been eating little for the last three months as money ran out and supplies became harder to get a hold of in the half of the northern Iraqi city that is still under the rule of Daesh.
“People were eating whatever they had, water with bread, or water with tomato paste,” said Umm Mohammed. Her kids sometimes went to bed without even that. She and her family made it to eastern Mosul, then to a camp for displaced people outside the city.

She spoke on condition she be identified by her traditional honorific because she feared for the safety of relatives still in western Mosul.

The UN estimates that up to 750,000 civilians may be left in the western half of the city. Aid agencies have no access and all the commercial arteries have been blocked. Since the beginning of the year, around 140 families — some 600 people — have made it out of the west to the camps of displaced, according to the UN.
The militants have been trying to prevent residents from leaving.

Dafr Mohammed, a 24-year-old farmer from Baddoush, a town on the northern outskirts of the city, said he arranged a boat to cross the Tigris River to the eastern side but was caught by the militants. He was only able to get out because he convinced them his wife was sick and needed a doctor — and because he left other relatives back in the west, which they took as a guarantee.

“Most nights we went to bed hungry, including the two kids,” said Mohammed.

He said the problem was not so much the lack of food but that people had no more money to pay for it. “Daesh took all the wheat and barley we harvested this year without payment so we did not have any money,” he said.
Prices in western Mosul have skyrocketed, especially after the road to Syria was blocked late last year, because no more food was coming in, those who escaped said. A 50 kg sack of rice rose to 120,000 dinars ($95), from 19,000 ($15). A sack of flour, once 1,000 dinars ($.80), is now 7,000 ($6).

Abdul-Rahman Aouf Aziz, a 24-year-old who fled in January, said he had got out because he could not handle it anymore and was prepared to risk his life in the escape.

“There was no life left there. It had become very hard,” he said.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833381133953925121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/iraqi-forces-battle-their-way-toward-mosul-airport_1979233.html

South of Mosul/Baghdad: US-backed Iraqi forces fought Islamic State fighters on Monday to clear the way to Mosul`s airport, on the second day of a ground offensive on the jihadists` remaining stronghold in the western side of the city.

Federal police and elite interior ministry units known as Rapid Response are leading the charge toward the airport, located on the southern limit of the Mosul, trying to dislodge the militants from a nearby hill known as Albu Saif.

The Iraqi forces plan is to turn the airport into a close support base for the onslaught into western Mosul itself.

Islamic State militants are essentially under siege in western Mosul, along with an estimated 650,000 civilians, after they were forced out of the eastern part of the city in the first phase of an offensive that concluded last month, after 100 days of fighting.

"They are striking and engaging our forces and pulling back towards Mosul," Major Mortada Ali Abd of the Rapid Response units told a Reuters correspondent south of Mosul. "God willing Albu Saif will be fully liberated today."

Helicopters were strafing the Albu Saif hill to clear it of snipers, while machine gun fire and rocket-propelled grenades could be heard. The advancing forces also disabled a car bomb - used by the militants to obstruct attacking forces.

The Iraqi forces have been advancing so far in sparsely populated areas. The fighting will get tougher as they get nearer to the city itself and the risk greater for the civilians.

Up to 400,000 civilians could be displaced by the offensive as residents of western Mosul suffer food and fuel shortages and markets are closed, United Nations Humanitarian Coordinator for Iraq Lise Grande told Reuters on Saturday.

Commanders expect the battle to be more difficult than in the east of the city, which Iraqi forces have took control of last month after three months of fighting, because tanks and armoured vehicles cannot pass through its narrow alleyways.

The militants have developed a network of passageways and tunnels to enable them to hide and fight among civilians, disappear after hit-and-run operations and track government troop movements, according to residents.

Western Mosul contains the old city centre, with its ancient souks, government administrative buildings, and the mosque from which Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi declared his self-styled caliphate over parts of Syria and Iraq in 2014.

The city is the largest urban centre captured by Islamic State in both countries.

Islamic State was thought to have up to 6,000 fighters in Mosul when the government`s offensive started in mid-October. Of those, more than 1,000 have been killed, according to Iraqi estimates.


The remainder now faces a 100,000-strong force made up of Iraqi armed forces, including elite paratroopers and police, Kurdish forces and Iranian-trained Shi`ite paramilitary groups.

The westward road that links the city to Syria was cut in November by the Shi`ite paramilitary known as Popular Mobilization forces. The militants are in charge of the road that links Mosul to Tal Afar, a town they control 60 km (40 miles) to the west.

CIVILIAN LIVES

Coalition aircraft and artillery have continued to bombard targets in the west during the break that followed the taking of eastern Mosul.

The United States, which has deployed more than 5,000 troops in the fighting, leads an international coalition providing key air and ground support, including artillery fire, to the Iraqi and Kurdish forces.

US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis, who arrived in Baghdad on Monday on an unannounced visit, declined to offer details about US battle plans when speaking to reporters on Sunday.

"The coalition forces are in support of this operation and we will continue ... with the accelerated effort to destroy ISIS," he said, using an acronym for the militant group.

Mattis also said the U.S. military is not in Iraq to seize the country`s oil, distancing himself from remarks by President Donald Trump.

Islamic State imposed a radical version of Islam in Mosul, banning cigarettes, televisions and radios, and forcing men to grow beards and women to cover from head to toe. Citizens who failed to comply risked death.

Capturing Mosul would effectively end the Sunni group`s ambitions for the territorial rule in Iraq. The militants are expected to continue to wage an insurgency, however, carrying out suicide bombings and inspiring lone-wolf actions abroad.

About 160,000 civilians have been displaced since the start of the offensive in October, UN officials say. Medical and humanitarian agencies estimate the total number of dead and wounded - both civilian and military - at several thousand.

"This is the grim choice for children in western Mosul right now: bombs, crossfire and hunger if they stay – or execution and snipers if they try to run," Save the Children said, adding that children make up about half the population trapped in the city.


First Published: Monday, February 20, 2017 - 13:56


----------



## monitor

Couchsurfing.. Iraq'i style ))


----------



## Hindustani78

US-backed Iraqi forces launched a large-scale military operation to dislodge Islamic State militants from the western half of Mosul city. (Photo: File/AP)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.militarytimes.com/articles/us-service-member-dies-in-non-combat-incident-in-iraq

A U.S. service member died Monday in a non-combat related incident outside of Ramadi, Iraq, officials said in a statement.

The service member was deployed in support of Operation Inherent Resolve.

The service member's name or any other identifying information have not been released, pending notification of his or her family. Officials also did not release any additional information on the incident that caused the death.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Iraqi security forces advance in the village of al-Buseif, south of Mosul, during an offensive to retake the western side of the city from Islamic State (IS) group fighters on February 21, 2017.(AFP Photo)*


US-backed Iraqi forces closing in on the Islamic State-held western half of Mosul prepared on Tuesday to storm the airport and a nearby military base on its southern outskirts to create a bridgehead for a thrust into the city.

Since ousting IS from eastern Mosul last month, Iraqi forces have advanced in sparsely populated outlying areas but fighting will intensify as they near the teeming inner city of western Mosul and the risk to roughly 750,000 civilians there will rise.

The U.S. military commander in Iraq has said he believes U.S.-backed forces will retake both of IS’s urban bastions - Mosul and Raqqa in neighbouring Syria - within the next six months, which would end the jihadists’ ambitions to territorial rule three years after they declared a “caliphate”.

Iraqi federal police and elite interior ministry units known as Rapid Response have made rapid progress towards western Mosul in a sweep upwards through stony desert terrain from the south since launching the offensive’s second phase on Sunday.

After fighting their way with helicopter gunships, machine gun fire and rocket-propelled grenades to Albu Saif on Monday, Iraqi forces were building up their positions in the hilltop village that overlooks the airport and built-up western Mosul beyond, a Reuters correspondent reported from the area.

The corpse of an Islamic State insurgent with a missing leg lay in the street of Albu Saif village.

Iraqi forces reached the “vicinity” of Mosul’s international airport on Monday, the military said. A Rapid Response spokesman said the airport, once retaken, would be a close-support base for the onslaught into the west of Iraq’s second largest city.

Iraqi forces will also need to secure the Gozhlani military complex, which includes barracks and training grounds and sprawls across the area between the airport and the end of the Baghdad-Mosul highway.

A senior Iraqi official said the airport and Gozhlani base had been heavily damaged by U.S.-led air strikes to wear down IS militants ahead of the offensive. He said Iraqi forces did not anticipate much resistance at the airport or base especially as the area was exposed to air strikes and artillery bombardment.

“The next step, God willing, is to advance to the Ghozlani military base,” said Rapid Response Captain Mohammed Ali Mohsen, speaking inside a house where the IS slogan, “The Islamic State is Staying”, was scrawled in marker pen on the walls.

The Counter-Terrorism Service, Iraqi units that were trained by the United States for urban warfare and spearheaded the recapture of east Mosul, are now redeploying and are expected to surge into the city’s west once regular forces clear access points.

Iraqi commanders expect the battle to be more difficult than in the east of Mosul, however, in part because tanks and armoured vehicles cannot pass through narrow alleyways that crisscross the city’s ancient western districts.

Militants have developed a network of passageways and tunnels to enable them to hide and fight among civilians,melt away after hit-and-run operations and track government troop movements, according to inhabitants.

The U.S. commander in Iraq, Army Lieutenant General Stephen Townsend, told a news conference in Baghdad on Monday he had been placing U.S. military advisers closer to front lines in Mosul.

Islamic State is essentially under siege in western Mosul,after being driven out of city districts east of the River Tigris after 100 days of heavy fighting ending in January.

IS has prevented residents from leaving but in the first two months of the Mosul campaign, in October and November, it forced thousands of villagers to march alongside its fleeing militants as human shields against air strikes.

“GRIM CHOICE FOR CHILDREN”

“This is the grim choice for children in western Mosul right now: bombs, crossfire and hunger if they stay – or execution and snipers if they try to run,” the Save the Children humanitarian agency said in a statement. It added that children comprise about half the population in the city’s western sector.

Up to 400,000 civilians could be displaced by the offensive,with western Mosul suffering food and fuel shortages and
markets closed, according to the United Nations.

Western Mosul contains the old city centre, with its ancient souks, government administration buildings and the mosque from which Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi proclaimed his self-styled caliphate over parts of Syria and Iraq after shock territorial advances by IS in 2014.

Mosul is the largest urban centre captured by IS in either country. As in Syria’s Raqqa, IS imposed a radical version of sharia law in Mosul, banning cigarettes, televisions and radios, and forcing men to grow beards and women to cover from head to toe. Citizens who failed to comply risked death.

Townsend has said he believes U.S.-backed forces will recapture both Mosul and Syria’s Raqqa in Syria by mid-2017.

But even without notable territorial holdings, the resilient militants are likely to keep up a campaign of suicide bombings and inspiring lone-wolf shooting and bomb attacks abroad.

Islamic State was thought to have up to 6,000 well-armed insurgents in Mosul when the government offensive started in mid-October. Of those, more than 1,000 have been killed, according to Iraqi military estimates.

The remainder now face a 100,000-strong force made up of Iraqi armed forces, including elite paratroopers and police,regional Kurdish peshmerga forces and Iranian-trained Shi’ite Muslim paramilitary groups.

The westward road that links Mosul to Syrian territory was cut in November by the Shi’ite paramilitary known as Popular Mobilization forces. They are now trying to sever the route linking Mosul to Tal Afar, a town under IS control 60 km (40miles) to the west near the Syrian border.

The United States, which has deployed more than 5,000 troops in the fighting, leads an international coalition providing air and ground support to the Iraqi and Kurdish forces.

About 160,000 civilians have been displaced from the Mosul area since the start of the offensive, U.N. officials say. Medical and humanitarian agencies estimate the total number of dead and wounded - civilian and military - at several thousand.


----------



## Hindustani78

US-led coalition forces have supported Iraqi troops since the campaign against ISIS in Mosul began in mid-October, and that backing as continued in the weeks since the eastern side of the city was retaken in late January.

In a February 11 strike, shown in footage below provided by the US Defense Department, coalition aircraft knocked out an ISIS tank near the city.

http://giphy.com/gifs/tank-isis-ira...frame&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=tag_click



The strike against the tank near Mosul was one of 28 engagements conducted during six airstrikes in the country that day, Operation Inherent Resolve officials said in a release.

Five airstrikes near Mosul targeted two ISIS tactical units and destroyed three motor systems, two supply caches, two ISIS-held buildings, and engineering equipment. The strikes also destroyed 13 watercraft like the ones the group has used to maneuver along the Tigris River, which divides Mosul into western and eastern portions.

Farther north, near Irbil, a coalition strike destroyed an ISIS-held building and a weapons cache.

While eastern Mosul is back in Iraqi government hands, many people in that part of the city say ISIS fighters remain and pose a deadly threat. Suicide bombers have targeted Iraqi troops and government-allied tribal forces, as well as restaurants and civilians on the eastern side of Mosul.

Despite that latent danger, Iraqi forces early on Sunday kicked off the next phase of the campaign against ISIS in Mosul, as ground units advanced on villages southwest of the city, backed by US-led coalition air support and artillery fired by militarized police units.

"This is zero hour and we are going to end this war, God willing," Mahmoud Mansour, a police officer, told the Associated Press he prepared to move out on Sunday.


----------



## Hindustani78

In this Friday, Jan. 27, 2017 photo, an Iraqi officer inspects drones belonging to Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. (Photo: AP)

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/worl...ne-fleet-causes-worry-for-iraq-us-forces.html

In a worrying trend, an increasing number of armed drone strikes have been conducted by Islamic State (ISIS) in northern Iraq after it formally announced its new "Unmanned Aircraft of the Mujahideen" unit last month.

According to a_ Washington Post_ report, ISIS claimed that the unit has a fleet of unmanned drones equipped with bombs that had killed or injured many soldiers already.


The drones are about six feet wide with swept wings and are armed with a small bomb placed in its fuselage.

While the claims about casualties might be an exaggeration, US officials have acknowledged the existence of the drone fleet and were quoted to have said that the group is increasingly using technology to kill enemies.

Even though the drones cannot match the potential and ability of arms used by the US Military, the US and Iraqi forces have found enough reason to alert their troops on the frontlines.

While the drones cannot handle heavy bombs and rockets, they can carry small bombs which have an effective blast radius of 30-45 feet and can kill or injure dozens of people if dropped in a crowded area.

"Although dangerous, and effective as a propaganda tactic, it has limited operational effect on the battlefield and will not change the outcome," Air Force Col. John L. Dorrian, spokesman for the US-led coalition opposing the Islamic State, was quoted as saying.

The officials also were quoted saying that the strategy would not affect the government's plans to recapture Mosul, which was taken over by ISIS in 2014.

However, the move has forced the coalition troops to take extra precautionary measures against drones, such as early-detection systems and electronic jamming. The forces have also intensified the search to find the factories where the drones are being modified for attacks.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

*First Lieutenant Bakr Al-Samara'i martyred by IS execution, he was captured weeks earlier. *





ISOF prepares to join the battle for Eastern Mosul, so far only the federal police and ERU (interior minister SF) have been active in the new offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Mosul airport liberated.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834706430917750784
ISOF set up base at Ghazlani military camp near Mosul airport which was also liberated by the federal police.

OPS are going better due to the rise of experience and effectiveness of the forces fighting IS. Not IS having been weakened as other forces fighting them are struggling and often losing offensive OPS.

--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

TheCamelGuy said:


> Mosul airport liberated.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834706430917750784
> ISOF set up base at Ghazlani military camp near Mosul airport which was also liberated by the federal police.


Kudos and godspeed to Iraqi forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Many unreported battles in west Mosul in the past couple months. 

IS has been launching large scale ops in hopes to breach the PMF lines and creating an a scape route to syria. Over a dozen ops have been launched in a desperate attempted only to fail every time. 

There is no way out for them. Desperate and poorly planned attacks have cost them 500+ KIA on the Tel Afar front. Most of their elite leaders and fighters have been killed, now it's untrained and indiscipline fighters trying to break through the solid lines of PMF. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834691436633325568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834522764413456384
Must watch footage. One of many failed attacks against the PMF. 






IS trying to sneak through to reinforce their positions only 300 meters from peshmerga positions. Taken out by PMF forces. 






Direct hit on IS personal near Tel Afar






-------


In other news. Day 3 of the west mosul Ops. 

Main highway route between Mosul and Tel afar has been cleared by PMF. IS could still use detour to the north. 

Iraqi forces storm camp Ghazlani and Mosul airport in a swift operation. 

Iraqi drones destroy 13 vehicles as IS was planning to use them for an attack on iraqi forces. Atrack was foiled before it had a chance to start.


----------



## Hindustani78

Smoke rises from the western side of Mosul following a U.S.-led coalition airstrike, in Abu Saif, outside the western side of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

Knocking IS out: Iraqi forces participating in an offensive to retake Mosul airport on Thursday. | Photo Credit:

http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/iraqi-troops-capture-mosul-airport/article17355841.ece

* Hope to use it as launchpad for future operations against the Islamic State in the city’s western part *
U.S.-backed Iraqi security forces captured Mosul airport on Thursday, state television said, in a major gain in operations to drive Islamic State (IS) from the western half of the city.

Elite Counter Terrorism forces advanced from the southwestern side and entered the Ghozlani army base along with the southwestern districts of Tal al-Rumman and al-Mamoun.

*Flight of civilians*
Losing Mosul could spell the end of the Iraqi side of militants’ self-styled caliphate in Iraq and Syria, which Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi declared from the city after sweeping through vast areas of Iraq in 2014.

Iraqi forces hope to use the airport as a launchpad for their campaign to drive the militants from Iraq’s second largest city.

A Reuters correspondent saw more than 100 civilians fleeing towards Iraqi security forces from the district of al-Mamoun. Some of them were wounded.

“Daesh fled when counter terrorism Humvees reached al-Mamoun. We were afraid and we decided to escape towards the Humvees,” said Ahmed Atiya, one of the escaped civilians said.


“We were afraid from the shelling, he added.

Federal police and an elite Interior Ministry unit known as Rapid Response had battled their way into the airport as IS fighters fought back using suicide car bombs, a Reuters correspondent in the area south of Mosul airport said.

Police officers said the militants had also deployed bomb-carrying drones against the Iraqi Counter Terrorism Forces advancing from the southwestern side of the city.

“We are attacking Daesh [Islamic State] from multiple fronts to distract them and prevent them regrouping,” said federal police captain Amir Abdul Kareem, whose units are fighting near Ghozlani military base. “Its the best way to knock them down quickly.” Western advisers supporting Iraqi forces were seen some two km away from the front-line to the southwest of Mosul, a Reuters correspondent said.

*Ghozlani base retaken*
Iraqi forces last month ousted IS from eastern Mosul and embarked on a new offensive against the militant group in densely-populated western Mosul this week.

Counter-terrorism service (CTS) troops fought their way inside the nearby Ghozlani base, which includes barracks and training grounds close to the Baghdad-Mosul highway, a CTS spokesman told Reuters.


----------



## TheCamelGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

West Mosul


----------



## Hindustani78

South of Mosul





Hamam Al Alil, Iraq


----------



## TheCamelGuy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835193033624780800
-

Mosul airport sniper team


----------



## TheCamelGuy

US is seeking 'permanent/long-term' military presence in Iraq, and are discussing this with Iraq. According to General Dunford.


----------



## ultron

F-35 not deployed for combat in Iraq yet? These are strike fighters most suitable for the ground attack role.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

MOSUL, Iraq — Iraq’s elite Golden Forces have captured 75 militants of the Islamic State, many of them carrying Russian identity papers, in Mosul’s Maamoun neighborhood where sporadic clashes continued until early Saturday morning. Military officials said the district was fully under government control after the area was cleared of remaining ISIS fighters.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Amir al-Saadi

*BAGHDAD*
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-army-takes-major-district-from-daesh-in-w-mosul/759568

The Iraqi army on Sunday captured a major district in western Mosul amid an ongoing offensive to drive Daesh terrorist group from the northern city, according to a military commander. 

“The anti-terrorism forces have liberated the Maamoun district and flew Iraqi flag over buildings in the area,” General Abdul-Amir Yarullah, commander of the Mosul operation, said in a televised statement. 

“The Maamoun district is the first neighborhood that the Iraqi forces have fully controlled in western Mosul,” he said. 

Iraqi forces seized control of several areas in the district on Thursday before fully capturing the neighborhood on Sunday. 

Last week, the Iraqi army, backed by the U.S.-led air coalition, began a fresh operation aimed at purging remaining Daesh terrorists from Mosul’s western districts. 

The offensive comes as part of a wider operation launched last October to retake the entire city, which Daesh overran along vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq in mid-2014.


----------



## ultron

These damn Chechens and Uzbeks. Time to kick their asses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraq-takes-another-major-district-in-western-mosul/760009

Iraqi forces have captured another major neighborhood in western Mosul after clashes with Daesh militants, according to a top military commander.

“Our forces have liberated Tayaran district and raised Iraqi flag over its buildings,” Lt. Gen. Abdul-Amir Yarallah, commander of the Nineveh Operations, said in a televised statement on Monday.

The new gain comes one day after Iraqi forces captured the strategic Maamoun district in a major victory against Daesh militants in western Mosul.

Last week, the Iraqi army, backed by the U.S.-led air coalition, began a fresh operation aimed at purging remaining Daesh terrorists from Mosul’s western districts.

The offensive comes as part of a wider operation launched last October to retake the entire city, which Daesh overran along vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq in mid-2014.


----------



## Solomon2

*Iraqi forces seize Mosul bridge as thousands of civilians flee*



By Stephen Kalin and Isabel Coles
ReutersFeb 27, 2017, 2:28 PM






Displaced Iraqi women who just fled their home,rest in the desert as they wait to be transported while Iraqi forces battle with Islamic State militants in western Mosul, Iraq February 27, 2017. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra





An Iraqi Airforce helicopter deploys flares during a battle with Islamic State fighters at an outskirts of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic







A displaced Iraqi woman who just fled her home talks on the phone as Iraqi forces battle with Islamic State militants, in western Mosul, Iraq February 27, 2017. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemr








Iraqi special forces members rests during a battle with Islamic State fighters on the outskirts of Mosul, Iraq. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic







A displaced Iraqi girl who just fled her home, waits to be transported while Iraqi forces battle with Islamic State militants in western Mosul









A member of Iraqi security forces takes his position during a battle with Islamic State fighters, in western Mosul, Iraq February 26, 2017. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani


By Stephen Kalin and Isabel Coles

SOUTH OF MOSUL, Iraq (Reuters) - Iraqi forces seized a damaged Mosul bridge on Monday which could link up their units on either side of the Tigris river, as thousands of civilians fled the fighting for Islamic State's remaining stronghold in the west of the city.

U.S.-backed army and police units advanced through populated western districts, fighting tough street battles, and announced they had captured Mosul's southernmost bridge.

Once repaired, the bridge could help bring reinforcements and supplies from the eastern side, piling pressure on the militants dug in the western side among 750,000 civilians.

Iraqi forces captured eastern Mosul in January, after 100 days of fighting. They launched their attack on the districts that lie west of the Tigris a week ago.

If they defeat Islamic State in Mosul, that would crush the Iraq wing of the caliphate that the group's leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi declared in 2014 over parts of Iraq and neighboring Syria. The U.S. commander in Iraq has said he believes U.S.-backed forces will recapture both Mosul and Raqqa - Islamic State's Syria stronghold - within six months.

Since government forces broke through the city's southern limits on Thursday, more than 10,000 civilians have fled Islamic State-held areas, seeking medical assistance, food and water, Iraqi commanders said.

About 1,000 civilians arrived in the early hours of Monday at the sector held by the Counter Terrorism Service (CTS), the wounded taken to the clinic of this elite unit, while men were screened to make sure they are not Islamic State members.

Among the people treated at the CTS clinic was a little girl with a blood on her face and a woman with shrapnel in her hand, lying immobile, apparently unconscious.

An old man who came with them said about 20 people were sheltering in their house when it was hit by an air strike two days ago in the southwestern Maamoun district.

Those who managed to escape have had to walk through the desert for at least an hour to reach government lines.

RUNNING FOR COVER

Several thousand militants, including many who traveled from Western countries to join up, are believed to be still in Mosul, prepared for a fierce standoff amid a remaining civilian population of 750,000.

The United Nations World Food Programme said on Monday it was extremely concerned about dire humanitarian situation facing families in western Mosul.

A Reuters reporter saw several trucks teeming with people, lifting columns of sand and dust as they drove away from the city.

One had two women and infants riding in the cabin. The rest stood on the open bed, held on to the truck from outside, or sat on top of the cabin. "They booby trapped our homes and our cars," said an old woman.

A Western volunteer medic at the CTS clinic said a boy with a gunshot wound that shattered his knee was among those treated on Monday, and a pregnant woman who had both legs amputated.

"Most of those who arrive to this point are hungry and thirsty and suffering neglect, and need medical care," CTS Brigadier General Salman Hashim told Reuters.

Army, police, CTS and Rapid Response units forces attacking Islamic State in west Mosul are backed by air and ground support from U.S.-led coalition, including artillery fire. U.S. personnel are operating close to the frontlines to direct air strikes.

Iraqi troops have already captured the southern and western accesses to western Mosul, dislodging the militants from the airport, a military base, a power station and three residential district, al-Maamoun, al-Tayyaran and al-Josaq, according to military statements.

"The more we advance, the fiercer the resistance," said Lt. Colonel Abdel Amir al-Mohammadawi, from the Rapid Response units that are fighting near the southernmost bridge, one of five spanning the Tigris.

All of them were damaged in strikes by the U.S.-led air coalition, and later by Islamic State fighters trying to seal off the western bank still under their control.

Iraqi forces have reached 1 kilometer (less than 1 mile) from the old city center and the main government buildings, the capture of which would effectively mean the fall of Mosul.

The militants are using mortar, sniper fire, booby traps and suicide car bombs to fight off the offensive.

They are facing a 100,000-strong force made up of Iraqi armed forces, regional Kurdish peshmerga fighters and Iranian-trained Shi'ite Muslim paramilitary groups.

(Writing by Maher Chmaytelli; Editing by Dominic Evans)


----------



## TheCamelGuy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836304893589786624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

The real battle has started. Fighting is now house to house and street to street with civilians present. IS has forced the people to park there vehicles on the roads as to be used as obstacle. 

This is going to be a slow and intense battle. Set backs and losses will occur here and there. But our men are up to the job.

______
Wave after wave, they keep coming and they keep dying.






PMF medic and aide team provide assistant in liveratwd towns and villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Alshawi1234 said:


> The real battle has started. Fighting is now house to house and street to street with civilians present. IS has forced the people to park there vehicles on the roads as to be used as obstacle.
> 
> This is going to be a slow and intense battle. Set backs and losses will occur here and there. But our men are up to the job.
> 
> ______
> Wave after wave, they keep coming and they keep dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMF medic and aide team provide assistant in liveratwd towns and villages.


InShaAllah i will make dua for the Iraqi forces. Allah Grant you success against the enemy of Islam


----------



## Hindustani78

* Members of the Iraqi army's 9th Division fire a multiple rocket launcher from a hill in Talul al-Atshana, on the southwestern outskirts of Mosul, on February 27, 2017, during an offensive to retake the city from Islamic State (IS) group fighters. (AFP Photo)*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...-to-the-end/story-A4vlIAk0d9dpZuXzsfACZN.html


The families cowered in basements, huddling in the dark as war raged overhead between Iraqi forces and Islamic State militants fighting for control of the streets of Mosul.

Above ground, soldiers from Iraq’s Rapid Response division move from house to house through the same openings Islamic State militants smashed through the walls in preparation to defend their last remaining stronghold in the city’s west.

The passageway led them through living rooms and gardens, into a kitchen with a pot of lentil soup on the counter -- the scenes of domesticity highlighting the chaos of war that is intensifying as Iraqi forces advance.

“It’s strange and terrifying,” said a young woman who was barely visible in the gloom of a basement under her house in the Josaq district, where she went into hiding after giving birth to a baby girl 72 days ago. “I rarely go upstairs.”

Iraqi forces advanced quickly in the early stages of the offensive to recapture Mosul’s western half, retaking the airport and piercing Islamic State defenses around the city within days.

Now they are encountering tougher resistance as they push into residential districts where as many as 750,000 civilians are essentially trapped.

If they defeat Islamic State in Mosul that would crush the Iraq wing of the caliphate its leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi declared in 2014 over parts of Iraq and neighboring Syria.

*FOREIGN FIGHTERS BATTLE TO THE END *

The Iraqi soldiers climbed through a hole in the wall of a garden strewn with ripe oranges and shattered glass, and emerged to find an Islamic State fighter lying flat on his back where he had been killed by Iraqi forces.

Lt. Colonel Abdel Amir al-Mohammadawi went through the dead man’s pockets after making sure he was not wearing a suicide belt, and pulled out a small address book containing telephone numbers of other fighters, and a contact for “Islamic Police”.

“He’s not Iraqi. He’s probably not an Arab,” said Mohammadawi, judging the man by his appearance and imperfect spelling. “The closer we get to the centre, the more we come up against the foreigners”.

Unlike Iraqi militants who can blend in with civilians and possibly slip through the net of security forces, foreign fighters have no escape and will therefore fight to the end. Mohammadawi said: “They don’t flee like the locals”.

There are noticeably more foreign militants in the western half of the city than the east, which Iraqi forces cleared one month ago after 100 days of fighting, Mohammadawi added.

After losing the east, Islamic State militants prepared for battle in the west, knocking holes through the walls and expelling residents whose homes offered a vantage from which to fire at advancing Iraqi forces.

At one point, the passage led into an empty hall where a motorcycle was parked. Evidently it had been used by the militants because there was a prayer mat in the plastic crate attached to the back, the soldiers said.

“Search upstairs!,” Mohammadawi ordered, sending two men up the stairs, gun barrels first, to make sure no militants were hiding there.

Also found were paper slips granting Islamic State members leave for short periods of no longer than a day, which one officer said indicated they had no time or manpower to spare.

*CIVILIANS HIDE IN BASEMENTS*

The densely populated terrain is already proving a challenge. Mohammadawi said Rapid Response forces had been forced to pause their advance in Josaq on Sunday because five Islamic State snipers were hiding among civilians.

A tactical unit had then killed the militants in an overnight raid, Mohammadawi said, clearing the way for Rapid Response forces to reach the first of five bridges that straddle the River Tigris bisecting Mosul.

As the sounds of artillery and small arms fire reverberated, a group of civilians came running across the street towards Iraqi forces, the women weeping in fear. The soldiers corralled them into a house where the women went down to the basement.

The women described how the militants had set the upper floors of their homes ablaze to create a smokescreen against coalition aircraft.

Mahmoud, who was amongst the group, escaped after secretly contacting the commander in the area, keeping his phone on silent so the ring tone would not give him away to Islamic State militants. But his brother stayed behind.

“Brother, get out,” Mahmoud said urgently over the phone to his brother. “It’s better. Get your stuff together. Protect your children. No inch is safe.”


----------



## TheCamelGuy

24 T-50 Golden eagle jets are about to be delivered in one batch, will increase air force capability a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Iraqi security forces advance during fighting against Islamic State militants, in western Mosul, Iraq, Tuesday, Feb. 28. 2017. (AP Photo)*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...lamic-state/story-VnPEvmqBzF0dQKNnzSJ7OI.html

US-backed Iraqi army units on Wednesday took control of the last major road out of western Mosul that had been in Islamic State’s hands, a general and residents there said, trapping the militants in a dwindling area within the city.

The army’s 9th Armoured Division was within a kilometre of Mosul’s “Syria Gate”, the northwestern entrance of the city, a general from the unit told Reuters by telephone.

“We effectively control the road, it is in our sight,” he said. Mosul residents said they had not been able to travel on the highway that begins at the “Syria Gate” since Tuesday.

The road links Mosul to Tal Afar, another Islamic State stronghold 60 km (40 miles) to the west, and then to the Syrian border.

Iraqi forces captured the eastern side of Mosul in January after 100 days of fighting and launched their attack on the districts that lie west of the Tigris river on Feb. 19.

If they defeat Islamic State in Mosul, that would crush the Iraq wing of the caliphate declared by the group’s leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi in 2014.

The U.S. commander in Iraq has said he believes U.S.-backed forces will recapture both Mosul and Raqqa, Islamic State’s Syria stronghold in neighbouring Syria, within six months.


----------



## Hindustani78

37th Brigade Engineer Battalion , 2nd Brigade combat team, 82nd Airborne Division. Hamam Al Alil , Iraq Feb 22 2017










http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/scores-of-daesh-militants-killed-amid-mosul-operation/761625

Scores of Daesh militants were killed in western Mosul on Tuesday as part of a major offensive to drive the terrorist group from the northern city, according to an Iraqi military commander. 

General Abdul Amir Yarullah, commander of the Mosul operation, said Iraqi forces killed 52 militants in the city’s western part. 

“The forces destroyed 12 car-bombs and cleared army-captured areas from explosives,” he said in a news briefing. 

Meanwhile, 64 Daesh militants were killed in airstrikes by Iraqi air force in western Mosul on Tuesday, Yarullah said, adding that U.S.-led coalition airstrikes also killed 35 militants in the area. 

In mid-February, Iraqi army forces -- backed by a U.S.-led air coalition -- began fresh operations aimed at purging remaining Daesh terrorists from Mosul’s western districts. 

Iraqi forces have reportedly captured four major districts in western Mosul since the offensive began. 

The anti-Daesh offensive is part of a wider operation launched last October to retake the entire city, which the terrorist group overran -- along vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq -- in mid-2014.

************





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/ira...-entirely-surrounding-the-western-part/761800

Iraqi forces have recaptured a strategic road linking the northern city of Mosul to Tal Afar, an Iraqi military source said Wednesday.

“Iraqi joint forces have established control over the road linking western Mosul to the besieged city of Tal Afar,” Musa Hasan Julaq, a leader of Iraq’s Hashd al-Shaabi forces, told Anadolu Agency.

Tal Afar lies roughly 80 kilometers to the west of Mosul.

According to Julaq, the road’s capture means that those parts of western Mosul still held by the Daesh terrorist group will now be entirely surrounded by the army.

In mid-February, Iraqi forces -- backed by a U.S.-led air coalition -- began fresh operations aimed at purging remaining Daesh terrorists from Mosul’s western districts.

The offensive comes as part of a wider operation launched last October to retake the entire city, which Daesh overran -- along vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq -- in mid-2014.

*************


----------



## ultron

Mosul battle update


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836979944840445958

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A member of the US Army take position at the US section of a base for Iraqi army and Kurdish peshmerga forces in Makhmour, southeast of Mosul, Iraq, December 23, 2016. REUTERS/Khalid al Mousily 




http://www.businessinsider.com/us-commander-downplays-big-iraq-syria-troop-hike-2017-3
WASHINGTON (Reuters) — The top U.S. commander in Iraq on Wednesday downplayed the chances that the United States would deploy a large number of additional coalition forces to battle Islamic State, even as President Donald Trump weighs options to speed the campaign.

Army Lieutenant General Stephen Townsend also appeared to deliver a robust defense of Kurdish fighters that have been America's strongest allies on the ground in Syria and signaled some role for them in an upcoming offensive for the city of Raqqa, even though Turkey has expressed concerns that they pose a threat.

The United States now fields less than 6,000 troops in both Iraq and Syria, a far cry from a peak of about 170,000 to Iraq under President George W. Bush.





Iraqi special-forces soldiers stand in a house during a battle with ISIS militants in Mosul, Iraq, March 1, 2017. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic

"I don't foresee us bringing in large numbers of coalition troops, mainly because what we're doing is, in fact, working," Townsend told a Pentagon news briefing, speaking via video conference from Baghdad.

"But in that event that we bring in any additional troops, we'll work that with our local partners, both here in Iraq and Syria, to make sure that they understand the reasons why we're doing that and to get their buy-in of that."

Trump has made defeating Islamic State — which has claimed responsibility for attacks on American soil, in Europe and elsewhere — one of the key themes of his presidency, and his administration received a draft Pentagon plan on Monday to accelerate the campaign.


----------



## TheCamelGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

So far western mosul battle has been fierce, leaving 'soft' infrastructure badly damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

@TheCamelGuy

How long after the last areas of Mosul and Western Anbar have been liberated, can we expect to see positive developments in regards to occupied/stolen territories by the usual suspect (Biji Biji) in Northern Iraq, in particular Kirkuk and other areas? This should be a top priority as soon as possible.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Sargon of Akkad said:


> @TheCamelGuy
> 
> How long after the last areas of Mosul and Western Anbar have been liberated, can we expect to see positive developments in regards to occupied/stolen territories by the usual suspect (Biji Biji) in Northern Iraq, in particular Kirkuk and other areas? This should be a top priority as soon as possible.



Must overrun the trenches with large convoys in multiple areas, they likely would avoid confrontation. No air force to force scattering of such convoys as with IS which kept the KRG safe on their trenches. Exploit KDP-PUK disputes and tensions, easily done but Baghdad isn't very war hungry as it was under Saddam\


-------------------------------------------------------------


Seems an Iraqi army unit helped American troops stuck under IS fire.

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Midd...ls-Iraqi-soldier-returns-again-to-battle-ISIS

As the Iraqi military intelligence officer drove a Humvee in the contested Wadi Hajar district Tuesday, an IS sniper shot his turret gunner square in the forehead, killing him immediately. Misan was a close friend.

His team left the area, only to be interrupted by a distress call that prompted Mohamed to turn and *drive back to aid an American armored vehicle stuck in a ditch and under mortar and sniper fire. During the rescue, IS sniper rounds smashed into Mohamed’s windshield and engine, but his team managed to pull the US rig out and guide it to safety.

“I didn’t leave the Americans until I arrived in Hamam al-Alil,” says Mohamed*, referring to a safe staging area just south of Mosul. He recounts the incident just hours later, as I meet him late in the evening by the roadside near an Iraqi base in Qayarrah, 40 miles south of Mosul (see map). A hug of greeting – we have known each other since 2002, when The Christian Science Monitor started following his family as it dealt with the effects of the Iraq war – produces a puff of battlefield dust from his uniform of digitized camouflage.

*“One of their [Iraqi] translators, when we arrived, he kissed me from here to here,” the usually soft-spoken Mohamed says, laughing as he gestured from cheek to cheek.

“I swear by God I saved their lives,” he says, suddenly sober, noting that the US Army colonel in charge of the American unit also sought him out to express his gratitude.
*


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

TheCamelGuy said:


> Must overrun the trenches with large convoys in multiple areas, they likely would avoid confrontation. No air force to force scattering of such convoys as with IS which kept the KRG safe on their trenches. Exploit KDP-PUK disputes and tensions, easily done but Baghdad isn't very war hungry as it was under Saddam\
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Seems an Iraqi army unit helped American troops stuck under IS fire.
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Midd...ls-Iraqi-soldier-returns-again-to-battle-ISIS
> 
> As the Iraqi military intelligence officer drove a Humvee in the contested Wadi Hajar district Tuesday, an IS sniper shot his turret gunner square in the forehead, killing him immediately. Misan was a close friend.
> 
> His team left the area, only to be interrupted by a distress call that prompted Mohamed to turn and *drive back to aid an American armored vehicle stuck in a ditch and under mortar and sniper fire. During the rescue, IS sniper rounds smashed into Mohamed’s windshield and engine, but his team managed to pull the US rig out and guide it to safety.
> 
> “I didn’t leave the Americans until I arrived in Hamam al-Alil,” says Mohamed*, referring to a safe staging area just south of Mosul. He recounts the incident just hours later, as I meet him late in the evening by the roadside near an Iraqi base in Qayarrah, 40 miles south of Mosul (see map). A hug of greeting – we have known each other since 2002, when The Christian Science Monitor started following his family as it dealt with the effects of the Iraq war – produces a puff of battlefield dust from his uniform of digitized camouflage.
> 
> *“One of their [Iraqi] translators, when we arrived, he kissed me from here to here,” the usually soft-spoken Mohamed says, laughing as he gestured from cheek to cheek.
> 
> “I swear by God I saved their lives,” he says, suddenly sober, noting that the US Army colonel in charge of the American unit also sought him out to express his gratitude.*



Once normality prevails those stateless kawlis and land grabbers must be dealt with the old-fashioned way. The Iraqi Arab way. They don't understand anything else. Sunni and Shia Arabs should give the occupiers a beating aided by Assyrians and Turkmens. Barzanistan has stolen too much land, destroyed too many villages and expelled too many people. Someone need to teach him and his gangs a lesson again.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Once normality prevails those stateless Gypsies and land grabbers must be dealt with the old-fashioned way. The Iraqi Arab way. They don't understand anything else. Sunni and Shia Arabs should give the occupiers a beating aided by Assyrians and Turkmens. Barzanistan has stolen too much land, destroyed too many villages and expelled too many people. Someone need to teach him and his gangs a lesson again.



I and most Iraqis, I think we're all uninterested in retaking it all as that requires human resources to enforce rule in those areas. I think most of us only want to take back areas in Kerkuk and Nineveh and such. Barzanistan is very weak militarily not threat, it's easy to take it back far easier than taking back from IS.

Where are you at by the way, still studying in France or Denmark?


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

TheCamelGuy said:


> I and most Iraqis, I think we're all uninterested in retaking it all as that requires human resources to enforce rule in those areas. I think most of us only want to take back areas in Kerkuk and Nineveh and such. Barzanistan is very weak militarily not threat, it's easy to take it back far easier than taking back from IS.
> 
> Where are you at by the way, still studying in France or Denmark?



The stated goal of the current Iraqi government, the previous included, is to retake all currently occupied areas which is the only sensible option as anything else would be a defeat. Those lands are valuable in many ways aside from the oil fields in and around Kirkuk. Of course this cannot happen before ISIS is defeated and until the Iraqi army recuperates.

Fun, teasing and Barzanistan aside, this topic must be addressed otherwise Iraq's institutions will lose face and give other people silly ideas such as for instance Basra Province seeking potential autonomy. It always starts this way.

I care deeply about the situation due to familial reasons and historical ones and I have observed Barzanistans actions and know from sources on the ground that they have committed numerous crimes that they have not been held accountable of. 

I was in Spain for my final semester. I finish my chemical engineering masters degree in May, thank God. Afterwards I must find out where to work or live whether Europe or go back to the Middle East. 

How about you, are you still doing programming in the Netherlands and if so do you ever think about going to Iraq and working there?

I think that going back is not really such a bad option as the economies are on the rise and there is much unfulfilled potential. The problem is only security IMO. I can live with everything else.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Sargon of Akkad said:


> The stated goal of the current Iraqi government, the previous included, is to retake all currently occupied areas which is the only sensible option as anything else would be a defeat. Those lands are valuable in many ways aside from the oil fields in and around Kirkuk. Of course this cannot happen before ISIS is defeated and until the Iraqi army recuperates.
> 
> Fun, teasing and Barzanistan aside, this topic must be addressed otherwise Iraq's institutions will lose face and give other people silly ideas such as for instance Basra Province seeking potential autonomy. It always starts this way.
> 
> I care deeply about the situation due to familial reasons and historical ones and I have observed Barzanistans actions and know from sources on the ground that they have committed numerous crimes that they have not been held accountable of.


It starts once the major IS threat is dealt with, somewhere late this year. Whilst US troops will remain in Iraq for many years to come they're unlikely to care about these disputes. I don't know if Iraq and the US will become official allies as that requires legislative measures from both countries, but by the executive rulers they certainly seem allies. 



> I was in Spain for my final semester. I finish my chemical engineering masters degree in May, thank God. Afterwards I must find out where to work or live whether Europe or go back to the Middle East.
> 
> How about you, are you still doing programming in the Netherlands and if so do you ever think about going to Iraq and working there?
> 
> I think that going back is not really such a bad option as the economies are on the rise and there is much unfulfilled potential. The problem is only security IMO. I can live with everything else.


I am doing my graduate internship for computer science, receiving my bachelors degree this summer if everything goes right. Planning to do a masters then but not yet sure what subject of computer science, I think i'll also head abroad for some semester(s), kind of bored of the Netherlands by now. 

What about the nuclear engineerings MsC, perhaps you can get that one later, in 5 or 10 years.


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

TheCamelGuy said:


> It starts once the major IS threat is dealt with, somewhere late this year. Whilst US troops will remain in Iraq for many years to come they're unlikely to care about these disputes. I don't know if Iraq and the US will become official allies as that requires legislative measures from both countries, but by the executive rulers they certainly seem allies.
> 
> 
> I am doing my graduate internship for computer science, receiving my bachelors degree this summer if everything goes right. Planning to do a masters then but not yet sure what subject of computer science, I think i'll also head abroad for some semester(s), kind of bored of the Netherlands by now.
> 
> What about the nuclear engineerings MsC, perhaps you can get that one later, in 5 or 10 years.



Of course an attempt to regain those stolen lands military, if it cannot be solved politically, would only be attempted once those conditions I and you have mentioned are met.

Americans, at least under Trump, probably won't leave Iraq, especially with an Mullah-ruled Iran close by, but whether they will be indifferent in case of hostilities between Baghdad and Barzanistan, I do not know. Not sure at least.

Anyway this should be a simple matter. Territory that was under Iraqi control pre-ISIS should be returned to Iraq by Barzanistan. Nobody is talking about Arbil or Dohuk. In any case KRG is flooded by Iraqi Arab, Assyrian and Turkmen refugees and they should not go anywhere if those land disputes won't be solved.

All the best of luck. Taking a semester or two abroad is a good thing for your CV. I would highly recommend it.

I have thought about it but nothing that I have seriously considered of late. This is a limited field in the Middle East and job opportunities wise, while sparse and paid well, are limited to teaching and the civilian nuclear sector in KSA that is still in its infancy on many fronts.

Anyway Iraq is in need of programmers and you could easily find work for the state and likely private firms. Many Arab countries, especially, unfortunately, Iraq, have very outdated systems in place. Just take a look at official websites. It looks like something from the early 2000's and late 1990's although it has improved in recent times compared to what it was just a few years.

Anyway security is the key issue here. I think that you can adopt to everything else and in any case you can always return to the Netherlands or settle elsewhere if you got a good degree and the right work experience (CV). I would not worry overly but focus on my studies.

Anyway enough of personal stuff.

Curent situation in Mosul:


----------



## Hindustani78

US soldier observes the 37th Brigade, 9th Iraqi Army Division drive from one objective to the next across the open desert at Al Asthana ridge, Feb 27 2017.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Thats the heart of mosul


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838317913895481344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*5 March 2017*
Iraqi security forces launch a rocket against Islamic State militants positions during clashes in the western side of Mosul, Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*NINEVEH, Iraq *
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/16-killed-as-iraqi-forces-push-deep-into-w-mosul/764494

At least 16 people were killed Sunday in deadly clashes between Iraqi forces and Daesh militants in western Mosul, according to a local activist.

The violence broke out when Iraqi forces attempted to storm into the Daesh-held Nabi Sheth area in western Mosul, Luqman Omar al-Taei told Anadolu Agency. 

“Scores of people were injured in deadly confrontations and airstrikes in the area,” he said. 

Iraqi authorities have yet to confirm the fatalities. 

Federal police officer Sabhan al-Shuweili, for his part, said Iraqi forces were attempting to advance into the Nabi Sheth and al-Dandan districts in Mosul’s western side. 

In mid-February, Iraqi forces -- backed by a U.S.-led air coalition -- began fresh operations aimed at purging Daesh terrorists from western Mosul. 

The offensive came as part of a wider campaign launched last October to retake the entire city, which Daesh overran -- along with much of northern and western Iraq -- in mid-2014.


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

In memory of officer and martyr Abu Bakr Abbas Al-Samarrai who was savagely murdered by ISIS less than two weeks ago. His expression of defiance shortly before his execution has become another symbol of the fight against the filth.








































Most recent map of the situation in Mosul:







Resident civilians being freed:













Sad photo of the ground realities:







The video speaks for itself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838761795582066688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838756369771683840
Sensible and correct message by the commander to the people of Mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839029967887433729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839029097422544896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839018980031418368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839028388698316800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/2100-iran-fighters-killed-in-iraq-syria-official_1984198.html

Tehran: More than 2,000 fighters sent from Iran have been killed in Iraq and Syria, the head of Iran's veterans' affairs office said today.


"Some 2,100 martyrs have been martyred so far in Iraq or other places defending the holy mausoleums," Mohammad Ali Shahidi told the state-run IRNA news agency.

Shahidi, who is head of Iran's Foundation of Martyrs and Veterans Affairs, was speaking at a conference on martyrdom culture in Tehran.

The figure was more than double the number he gave in November, which referred only to Syria.

Iran is, with Russia, the main military backer of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, and also organises militias fighting the Islamic State group in Iraq.

Shahidi did not provide details on the nationalities of those killed.

Iran oversees "volunteer" fighters recruited from among its own nationals as well as Shiite communities in neighbouring Afghanistan and Pakistan.

The families of those killed in battle are given Iranian citizenship under a law passed last May.

Tehran refers to the fighters as "defenders of the shrines" -- a reference to Shiite holy sites in Iraq and Syria that have been targeted by Sunni extremists.


First Published: Tuesday, March 7, 2017 - 14:43


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi forces fully capture al-Tayaran neighborhood in W. Mosul

MOSUL, IRAQ - MARCH 07: Iraqi forces keep guard after they have fully captured Mosul's al-Tayaran neighborhood, where the Turkish consulate is located, from Daesh militants, as the operation to retake western part of the city from Daesh terrorists continues on March 07, 2017 in Mosul, Iraq. ( Yunus Keleş - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi Army soldiers advance towards villages held by Islamic State militants, on the outskirts of Mosul, Iraq, Jan. 26, 2017. (AP Photo/Khalid Mohammed) 

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...qi-forces-to-prevail-us-general-says-4559132/

A US general in the international coalition in Iraq says that Islamic State forces defending western Mosul are disorganised and some foreign fighters are trying to leave the city. Government forces nonetheless face a “very hard fight” in the battle for the city but they will prevail, US Air Force Brigadier General Matthew Isler said. Iraqi forces recaptured the eastern half of Mosul in January after 100 days of fighting, and launched an attack on districts lying west of the Tigris river on Feb. 19.

Isler said Islamic State’s operational leaders and foreign fighters were withdrawing from the battlefield, leaving local militants to fend off advances by Iraqi forces. “We do see an intent for them to leave the city. I think that many of them are going to try to find a way out.”

Though vastly outnumbered, the militants are putting up fierce resistance to hold on to their last major stronghold. “At the tactical level it is a very hard fight,” said Isler, deputy commander for the coalition’s air forces.

But, he siad: “They’re not well-organised and well-integrated and as a result of that, Iraqi security forces are able to make significant progress each day.” Many of Islamic State’s operational leaders were killed before Iraqi forces began attacking the west, Isler said. There was little doubt that Iraqi security forces would eventually prevail against Islamic State.

“The game is up,” Isler said. “They have lost this fight and what you’re seeing is a delaying action.” Many of Islamic State’s operational leaders were killed before Iraqi forces began attacking the west, Isler said.

Although Iraqi forces have effectively isolated Mosul by cutting the city off from the rest of its self-proclaimed caliphate in Syria, Isler said the militants were still able to travel to the town of Tel Afar to the west. Coalition airstrikes in the run-up to the start of the attack on the west had made a significant impact on the course of the battle, Isler said. Many of Islamic State’s operational leaders were killed before Iraqi forces began attacking the west.

“We took out their command and control, the Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Devices (VBIED) and weapons caches. They’re using more indirect fire. It’s not precise.” Although Islamic State car bombs still pose a major threat, Isler said fewer than one in 10 now reached their target.

Isler was speaking at the Qayyarah West Airfield, also known as “Q-West”, which Islamic State overran in the summer of 2014 after taking Mosul. Coalition advisers have become more visible near the frontlines since December, when Iraqi forces entered an “operational refit” after progress in the east slowed.

Before that, coalition advisers were working with Iraqi forces at the division level, whereas now they are embedded at the brigade level making tactical decisions, Isler said. “Forty miles north, you are witnessing the defeat of Daesh,” said Isler, standing on a runway to which Islamic State militants took a jackhammer before being driven out by Iraqi forces last year.

The repaired main runway is now used by the coalition to resupply its troops in the field and by the Iraqi air force, which is flying no less than 50 sorties per day. On one of the blast walls enclosing the airfield, the words “The State of the Caliphate will remain” are still visible despite being crossed out. More recent graffitti daubed by the base’s American residents reads: “Make Iraq Great Again”.


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Neglected under ISIS, schools in eastern Mosul overflow with students once again *
*PATH TO PROGRESS *
*Just weeks after the eastern part of the city was liberated, schools are scrambling to accommodate eager learners. Education suffered badly under ISIS, which imposed a curriculum filled with violent viewpoints and drove away students fearful of being forcefully recruited. *





Scott Peterson/Getty Images/The Christian Science Monitor | Caption



Scott Peterson
Staff writer |  @peterson__scott
MARCH 7, 2017 MOSUL, IRAQ—Classes are overflowing at Al-Muthanna primary school in eastern Mosul, just weeks after Iraqi security forces ended the self-declared Islamic State’s nearly three-year reign here. 

The melodic chanting of schoolchildren is punctuated by mortar fire shot from a nearby military base, as the battle to liberate western Mosul rages just across the Tigris River. But even that sound is welcome to those busily trying to resuscitate an education system stunted by a jihadist curriculum and IS’s unforgiving regime.

“This noise, when we hear this, we are happy because they are attacking IS – we are so happy!” says an English teacher who gave her name as Fatima, as the mortars let off another volley.


Education was a key casualty of the occupation, which began in June 2014. Some residents describe threats to teach the new IS curriculum or be jailed; others talk of how they were forced to stay at home for years, drinking tea and nervously smoking as the world outside changed unrecognizably. Students – also often locked as safely as possible behind closed doors – slowly gave in to despair as opportunities disappeared.

For residents of an ancient Iraqi city long renowned for the quality of its education and its historical embrace of ethnic diversity, it was a devastating loss.

“In the IS time, the oxygen was different,” says Fatima, referring to the suffocating existence under the jihadists. Now, she says, “it’s a new life." 

IS’s curriculum emphasized prayer and mosque life – and perpetual war. Primary school math books taught that one bullet plus one bullet equals two bullets, and older children were indoctrinated in the virtues of IS and their jihadist “holy war,” in which killing all “infidels” was a required test of faith. 

“We need at least five to 10 years to return and clean out what IS has done to our education and our society,” says Mahdi Saleh Marie, a professor of modern European history and historical texts who taught at Mosul University – which became an IS base, was renamed “Islamic University,” and is now largely a burnt ruin, part of its library reduced to ash.

“The main IS goal was to destroy education, to make their caliphate,” says Professor Marie, who refused to teach during the IS era and kept a low profile. In charge of a city of some 2 million residents at its peak, IS was unable to force all students to go to school, or all teachers into class.


“IS came smoothly, kindly, but after two to three months, their mask was gone, and people directly recognized the purpose behind their actions,” says Marie. His eldest son, a college engineering student, was fatally struck by shrapnel from an IS mortar that hit near their home in January, just hours before their neighborhood was freed from IS.

“There is no limit for them,” he adds. “They are trying to teach how to fight, how to kill anyone in the world who is their enemy. Christian, Jewish, even us [Muslims]. If you are not with them, you are their enemy.”

*A violent curriculum*
The Save the Children charity last November warned that more than 1 million Iraqi children in Mosul had been “out of school or forced to learn from an IS curriculum.”


That curriculum includes a text for 6-year-olds titled, “The Islamic State is Remaining and Expanding,” according to a late-2016 report by the Iraqi Institute for Development (IID), a local peacemaker organization that first formed in Mosul in 2003. 

Math books ask students to calculate the number of explosives that can be produced by an IS bomb-making factory, notes IID. One problem asks students to figure out how many Shiite “unbelievers” – Muslims deemed heretics by the Sunni extremists of IS – can be killed by a suicide car bomb.

The plus sign was apparently forbidden, because IS saw it as symbolizing a Christian cross.


“This will have a significant impact on the minds of children … and will lead to the emergence of a new radical, violent, and bloody generation,” concluded IID.

*Childlike joy*
Yet today, the students’ smiles are irrepressible.

“Look at our children, they have come here with pleasure, despite the risk of [IS quad-copter] drones and bombs,” says Ahmad Maree Khatab, a high school English teacher with purple-tinted glasses and a carefully trimmed goatee, as he waits for his two sons to finish class at the primary school.


“They are happy despite the war, despite the threat of IS, because IS is ignorant – they were not educated,” says Mr. Khatab. “All our sons refuse, refuse, refuse this [IS] curriculum. It’s about killing, it is against humanity … it spreads killing, kidnapping, and hate. 

“Their curriculum is just IS, and you must kill everyone else,” says Khatab. “Our children – most of them were shocked by IS, and with the help of God we will defeat them.” 

*A tough road for high-schoolers*
The Resalah Islamiya High School for boys, where Khatab teaches, exemplifies how the IS legacy is difficult to erase. 


The building sits on a main road, and did double duty as an IS base. More than a month after Iraqi forces declared eastern Mosul liberated, all the windows are still broken, and there is diesel fuel smeared in hallways, classrooms, and the director’s office – evidence that IS tried to burn the place down.

“Now all the classes are full, take a look,” says Assam Mohsin Jalili, the gray-mustachioed director in a black fez cap, whose name adorns the list of past directors painted on a board in the office. Two tall sporting trophies from earlier days sit high on a shelf, having survived IS. A sizable chunk of ceiling plaster has fallen, and sheets cover the diesel spill on the couch. 





Scott Peterson/Getty Images/The Christian Science Monitor | Caption
“Now if you talk to students, they feel very bad and sad, because 2 ½ to 3 years of their lives are gone,” says Mr. Jalili. Before IS came, 1,100 young men studied here. Four hundred fled with their families, and soon after, IS came to the school and vowed to recruit 400 of those who remained.

“They wanted to talk about jihad,” recalls Jalili. “The next day only 20 students came.”


That figure finally grew to 40 – all of them, says Jalili, “sons of IS.” The staff of 40 teachers were given a letter with a choice to teach or not. Feeling safer with a collective decision, they all refused, along with Jalili, and were sent home.

Now he pores over a list of teachers. Some are still displaced by the events in Mosul; three weeks ago he closed the school for three days because of IS shelling from the west.

Mosul education is “empty right now,” and students are returning with “bad in their hearts and their minds” after the IS experience, says Jalili. For 1,100 students, he so far has received just 50 English books and 250 Arabic grammar and 250 literature books from the Iraqi Ministry of Education.

“If I give one grammar to Abdul, I give one literature book to Mohamed,” he laments.

The fact that western Mosul is still largely in IS hands makes everything uncertain. One bright light is the hundreds of education kits that arrived from UNICEF with notebooks, pens, and paper.

First in line to collect his, ahead of a gaggle of noisy young men, is Omar Ahmad, a tall and slight 21-year-old.

“I never believed we would be back,” says the student, wearing a fashionable white sweater and a stylishly slicked back hairstyle. He says he doesn’t care that the windows are all broken, or that the buildings are in disrepair, because “it’s my future.”

He and his schoolmates recount tedious months trapped inside, to avoid IS enforcers or recruitment. They had books, and watched a lot of movies.

“It’s very difficult. You just couldn’t go out,” says Farouk Firas, a friend of Mr. Ahmad in the UNICEF supplies line. He spouts American-accented lines from US movies, and says being back in class “feels like hope.”

“We have this feeling of being left behind,” says Mr. Firas. “Psychologically, it’s hard to recover.”

“The worst is that we feel we lost our futures in the war,” adds Ahmad. 

*Reopening doors*
Reopening the door to those futures is the aim of educators at the nearby primary school, who in many cases say they were forced to teach. 

Before IS, as many as 500 students learned here. That number plummeted to 50 during jihadist rule, but has grown again to 650 to accommodate pupils from ruined schools. Boys’ classes are held in the morning; girls’ in the afternoon.

“All the parents were afraid to send their children,” says Montather Omar Mohamed, deputy director of the boys’ primary school, and a 32-year teaching veteran. The school opened in the mid-1970s and has produced many teachers, engineers, and doctors. Behind her desk, 20 framed certificates adorn the wall.

IS “changed all the program, about assault and killing. It was so extreme,” says Ms. Mohamed. In the science book, on page 53, for example, it explained how the body needs food for fuel, “to do a lot of things – pray, fasting and to conduct jihad.” The flimsy booklets were the first thing to go when IS was defeated. 

Two doors away, the director of the girls’ primary school is surrounded by boxes of new textbooks from the Education Ministry, coveted items over which she keeps careful guard.

Iman Ghanem Mohamed recalls how IS forced her to reopen the school when it first took over, threatening to “punish” her if she did not.

Two thickly bearded IS fighters arrived in her office in 2014 – wearing what they call “Kandahari” dress with short trousers, favored by IS – to conduct an inspection.

They wanted her to take down the map of Iraq, because, they said, IS had removed the borders between Iraq and Syria. But they settled instead for simply covering the name “Iran” with a piece of tape, because the Shiite-majority nation of “infidels,” they said, did not exist. 

Ms. Mohamed says she managed to get away with refusing constant demands to completely cover her face. But one item caught their attention above all – a small hand bell, rung every day at break times and at the end of class. 

“They did not accept that bell, they thought it was a Christian thing,” recalls the school director, who was forced to hide it away for years of IS rule. “They said, ‘If I see this again, I will put you in jail.’” 

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Midd...stern-Mosul-overflow-with-students-once-again

Evil will eventually always be destroyed. Fantastic news and God bless those children who have suffered too much.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

americans firing himars


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1064906/middle-east
TAJI BASE: Iraqi soldiers maneuver sections of floating bridge on a muddy, man-made lake as American trainers instruct them in skills that have played a key role in the war against militants.

Members of the Iraqi Army’s Bridging Battalion who have completed the training are deployed in the area of Mosul, where government-led forces are fighting to retake Daesh’s last urban stronghold in the country.

Iraqi forces have deployed floating bridges on a number of occasions as they waged war against the militants in the “Land of the Two Rivers.” And floating bridges have a long history in Iraq, where boats were used to connect the two banks of the Tigris River at Baghdad from Abbasid times into the 20th century.

The Bridging Battalion “took part in a number of battles to support Iraqi forces in fighting (Daesh),” said Capt. Ali Raad, an officer in the unit.

They have been deployed “in Anbar and Salaheddin provinces, and now in the battle of Mosul,” Raad said, referring to provinces where three of the battles to retake cities from Daesh took place.

Iraqi forces in Mosul now face a major challenge: All of the bridges across the Tigris, which divides the city into its eastern and western sides, have been damaged or destroyed.

When Daesh still controlled territory in east Mosul, having the bridges out of commission hampered militant activities.

But Iraqi forces have now retaken all of eastern Mosul, and have secured one bridgehead on the western side and are advancing toward another, meaning it is now in their interest to reconnect them.

In the course of the training, the soldiers learn to “drive the combat bridge transporters, operate the boats, as well as construct the assault float bridge,” said Staff Sgt. Michael McConaughey, a US soldier.

This exercise is overseen by American soldiers, but British troops are also conducting similar training at another site.
“There are currently about 90 (Iraqi soldiers) that are already trained and proficient, and with the addition of these 25, (there will) be over 100 ready to go complete bridge missions,” McConaughey said.

The bridge can hold “up to a tank on the back of a truck that’s on a trailer — it can cross the heaviest vehicle we have,” he said.

The utility of bridges that can be quickly established by the military became apparent fairly early in the conflict with Daesh, which overran large areas north and west of Baghdad in 2014.

Daesh used a bus bomb and an explosives-rigged boat to destroy two bridges leading to Dhuluiyah, a town north of Baghdad where tribesmen held out against the militants in one neighborhood for months that year.

*************






http://www.arabnews.com/node/1064991/middle-east

MOSUL: Iraqi forces on Tuesday recaptured the main government building in Mosul, the central bank branch and the museum where three years ago the militants filmed themselves destroying priceless statues. 

A Rapid Response team stormed the Nineveh governorate complex in an overnight raid that lasted more than an hour, killing dozens of Daesh fighters, spokesman Lt. Col. Abdel Amir Al-Mohammadawi said.

The buildings, already in ruins, were not being used by Daesh, but their capture is a landmark in the push to retake the militants’ last major stronghold in Iraq, now restricted to the heavy populated western half of Mosul.

Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi flew into Mosul to visit the troops. “Iraqis shall walk tall when the war is over,” Al-Abadi said as he arrived.

Daesh snipers continued to fire at the main government building after it was stormed, restricting the movements of the soldiers, and forces pushing further into western Mosul came under rifle and rocket fire.

*“The fighting is strong because most of them are foreigners and they have nowhere to go,” said the head of a sniper unit for the Rapid Response, Al-Moqdadi Al-Saeedi.*

Some of Daesh’s foreign fighters are trying to flee Mosul, US Air Force Brig. Gen. Matthew Isler said.

“The game is up,” Isler said at the Qayyara West Airfield, south of the city. “They have lost this fight and what you’re seeing is a delaying action.”

The militants looted the central bank when they took over the city in 2014 and took videos of themselves destroying archaeological artifacts. Traffic in antiquities that abound in the territory under their control, from Palmyra in Syria to Nineveh in Iraq, was one of their main sources of income.

Authorities announced Tuesday that Iraqi forces had regained complete control of the west Mosul neighborhoods of Al-Dawasa, Al-Danadan and Tal Al-Ruman, bringing the total number of recaptured areas to 10.

In Al-Danadan, streets were left strewn with rubble and windows blown out of many houses.

“There were mortar rounds falling on us, they fell on the roof and in the courtyard,” said Manhal, a 28-year-old resident of the area.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

IS guy planting an IED killed himself by accident. Isn't that a hoot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839511492902928384

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

TheCamelGuy said:


> IS guy planting an IED killed himself by accident. Isn't that a hoot
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839511492902928384


One less Wahhabi-takfiri rodent. Good riddance to bad rubbish!


----------



## TheCamelGuy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839512407550619648

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

TheCamelGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839512407550619648


wowwwwwwww
Unbelievable footage.
salute to Iraqi solders.
that is exactly image of running to martyrdom.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

I think the troops in the car reversing survived, not a direct strike and there's distance. Humvees can take that. Wounded however from the shock.


----------



## SubWater

TheCamelGuy said:


> I think the troops in the car reversing survived, not a direct strike and there's distance. Humvees can take that. Wounded however from the shock.


I hope that they stay alive and they deserve medal of honor although that does not change anything they run toward death for saving others.
that is exact difference between current Iraqi army in 2017 which build by Iraqi volunteer than collapse of 2014 American build Iraqi army.


----------



## Frogman

TheCamelGuy said:


> I think the troops in the car reversing survived, not a direct strike and there's distance. Humvees can take that. Wounded however from the shock.



The concussive impact (shock wave creates pressure) from the explosion at a short distance would have been too much. Humvees don't have suspended seating or any other protective equipment of modern MRAPs or Armd Vics. That's also not taking into account chances of debris and shrapnel penetrating.

Sorry to say but there was little to no chance anyone in that Humvee survived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Three roadside bombs laid by Islamic State group militants explode in a western Mosul neighbourhood, killing one of the Iraqi engineers attempting to diffuse the devices. Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hindustani78 said:


> Three roadside bombs laid by Islamic State group militants explode in a western Mosul neighbourhood, killing one of the Iraqi engineers attempting to diffuse the devices. Iraq.


R.I.P


----------



## Hindustani78

Al Asad Air base , Iraq . 4 March 2017


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Selfie in Mosul






These 2 helicopter types have done a lot of damage on IS, very valuable performance.

MI-28 NE





MI-35M


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Hindustani78 said:


> Al Asad Air base , Iraq . 4 March 2017



I am not so sure what to think of this, Al Asad has large US and also British presence, already MQ-9 drones their, Apache helicopters, Chinook helo's, heavy artillery and such. The US has been installing aircraft systems there, now they're modernizing the whole base infrastructure. What if they plan to use Al-Asad as a permanent air force base? It complicates the region esp with regards to Iran and might either have good or bad effects on Iraq.


----------



## HAIDER

TheCamelGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839512407550619648


Wooow just wooooow..... Driver is so damnzz intelligent .... Iraqi people gave so much sacrifice against these terrorist and foreign terrorist. Peace is just few yards away.....


----------



## Hindustani78

In this June 15, 2014 file photo, an Iraqi child works on a temporary mosaic of Pope Francis’ face made from the area’s produce, including wheat, beans and lentils for a harvest feast, at the Chaldean Church of the Virgin Mary of the Harvest, in Alqosh, a village about 50 km north of Mosul. Chaldeans make up the majority of Iraq’s Christians. But a community that numbered more than a million before the 2003 ouster of Saddam Hussein has since dwindled to less than 3,50,000 in the face of recurring violence. | Photo Credit:  AP 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-is-religious-police-base/article17440433.ece

* “No entry, by order of the Islamic State Hesba Division [the religious police]” is the writing on the wall. *
The elegant columns of a west Mosul church stand plastered with Islamic State group propaganda after the jihadists’ infamous religious police took over the Christian place of worship.

The sign above the door of Um al-Mauna (Our Mother of Perpetual Help) in Iraq’s second city reads “Chaldean Catholic church,” but its jihadist occupants had other ideas.

“No entry, by order of the Islamic State Hesba Division [the religious police], they wrote on the building’s outside wall. Five jihadists lie dead outside, their bodies twisted and one with the top of his skull blown off, after Iraqi forces retook the neighbourhood from the IS this week.

The church “was an important office for the authorities tasked with making sure [Mosul] residents had a beard, wore short robes and followed their extremist convictions,” says Lieutenant Colonel Abdulamir al-Mohammedawi of the elite Rapid Response Division.

*Iraqi troops’ offensive*
Iraqi forces are pushing an offensive to retake the whole of Mosul, the jihadist group's last major urban bastion in the country, after retaking its eastern side in January.

IS fighters took control of the city in 2014, imposing their harsh interpretation of Islamic law on its inhabitants.

Above the door of the ochre-coloured church, IS members have damaged a stone cross. Not far away, they seem to have tried to rip another from a metal door off its hinges.

*No vestiges of Christianity*
Not a single crucifix, or statue of Jesus Christ or the Virgin Mary has survived in the building’s nave, from which all marks of Christianity have been methodically removed.

Only the grey marble altar remains. In the church’s empty alcoves lies the base of a statue that was probably also destroyed, decorated with red and yellow flowers.

The posters on the church’s marble columns give an indication of what life was like under the IS.

One shows religious invocations to repeat in the mornings and evenings, while another explains the benefits of praying in a mosque.


A “town document” lists the 14 rules of life in Mosul under jihadist rule: “The trade and consumption of alcohol, drugs and cigarettes is banned.”

Women should wear modest attire and only appear in public “when necessary,” it says.

A pamphlet on the rubble-covered ground explains the different forms of corporal punishment prescribed for theft, alcohol consumption, adultery and homosexuality. It comes complete with chilling illustrations.

Jihadists have scribbled their noms de guerre on the church’s walls, and a large chandelier has been dumped in the yard.

In the church’s small side rooms, artificial flower garlands are draped near posters explaining how to use a Kalashnikov rifle.

*Chaldeans, majority Christians*
Chaldeans make up the majority of Iraq’s Christians. But a community that numbered more than a million before the 2003 ouster of Saddam Hussein has since dwindled to less than 3,50,000 in the face of recurring violence.

In June 2014, jihadist fighters led by the IS seized control of Mosul and ordered the city’s Christian community to convert to Islam, pay a special tax, leave or face execution.

Weeks later, the jihadists swept through Qaraqosh and the rest of the Nineveh Plain east of Mosul, where an estimated 120,000 Christians lived, prompting them all to flee.

But the Um al-Mauna Church is in a better condition than most of the rest of the Al-Dawasa neighbourhood, which has been ravaged by the fighting.

On one of its empty trading streets, once flashy shop facades have been reduced to contorted iron and shredded concrete.

On one poster advertising male clothing, IS members — whose interpretation of Islam forbids human representation — have blacked out the faces and bare arms of the models.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-forces-take-two-more-districts-of-western-mosul/768272

The Iraqi military on Friday announced the recapture of two more districts of western Mosul from the Daesh terrorist group.

“Federal police units liberated the Al-Nabi Sheet and Akidat districts,” General Abdul Amir Yarullah, who led the operation, said in a televised statement.

Odai Mohamed, an army officer, told Anadolu Agency that police forces had managed to evacuate hundreds of civilians from combat areas.

In mid-February, Iraqi forces -- backed by a U.S.-led air coalition -- began fresh operations aimed at dislodging Daesh terrorists from western Mosul.

The offensive comes as part of a wider campaign launched last October to retake the city, which Daesh overran -- along with much of northern and western Iraq -- in mid-2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=264792187256177

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1067161/middle-east#photo/0

MOSUL, Iraq: Iraqi forces have retaken more than a third of west Mosul from the Daesh group, a commander said, as Baghdad’s troops fought Sunday to advance deeper into the city.

Iraqi forces launched the operation to recapture west Mosul — the most populated urban area still under Daesh control — on February 19, retaking a series of areas as they advanced up from the south.

Officers have said that jihadist resistance is weakening, but tough fighting — including in the Old City, a warren of narrow streets and closely-spaced buildings where hundreds of thousands of civilians may still reside — remains ahead.

“Around more than a third of the right bank (west Mosul) is under the control of our units,” Major General Maan Al-Saadi of the elite Counter-Terrorism Service told AFP.

CTS forces were battling Daesh inside the Mosul Al-Jadida and Al-Aghawat areas in west Mosul on Sunday, said Saadi, adding that he expected the fighting there to be completed in the coming hours.

And Iraq’s Joint Operations Command (JOC) said that forces from the Rapid Response Division, another special forces unit, and the federal police were attacking the Bab Al-Toub area on the edge of the Old City.
But the process of advancing in Mosul is laborious, Saadi said.

“We are not able to leave pockets (of jihadists) behind us; therefore, the advance includes taking control of areas and searching and clearing them and security checks on the citizens present, then the continuation of the advance,” he said.

The jihadists are “still relying on explosives-rigged vehicles and suicide bombers and snipers” and units that aim to slow the Iraqi advance, Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool, the spokesman for the JOC, told AFP.

“The battle is not easy... we are fighting an irregular enemy who hides among the citizens and uses tactics of booby-trapping, explosions and suicide bombers, and the operation is taking place with precision to preserve the lives of the citizens,” Rasool said.

But Daesh resistance “has begun to weaken in a big way,” he said.

The battle against Daesh inside west Mosul is being spearheaded by CTS and the Rapid Response Division, the latter of which is working with the federal police.

Outside Mosul, Iraqi army forces and pro-government paramilitaries are operating against Daesh to the west of the city.

On Saturday, the Hashed Al-Shaabi — an umbrella organization for paramilitary groups that is dominated by Iran-backed Shiite militias — announced the discovery of a large mass grave northwest of Mosul.

The Hashed said the grave contained the remains of around 500 people killed by Daesh at the Badush prison, a figure that could not be independently confirmed, but which was in keeping with accounts from Human Rights Watch and the United Nations.

According to HRW, Daesh gunmen executed up to 600 inmates from the prison on June 10, 2014, forcing them to kneel along a nearby ravine and then shooting them with assault rifles, an account also contained in a UN report.
Daesh overran large areas north and west of Baghdad in 2014, but Iraqi forces backed by US-led air strikes and other support have since retaken most of the territory they lost.


----------



## HAIDER

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1067161/middle-east#photo/0
> 
> MOSUL, Iraq: Iraqi forces have retaken more than a third of west Mosul from the Daesh group, a commander said, as Baghdad’s troops fought Sunday to advance deeper into the city.
> 
> Iraqi forces launched the operation to recapture west Mosul — the most populated urban area still under Daesh control — on February 19, retaking a series of areas as they advanced up from the south.
> 
> Officers have said that jihadist resistance is weakening, but tough fighting — including in the Old City, a warren of narrow streets and closely-spaced buildings where hundreds of thousands of civilians may still reside — remains ahead.
> 
> “Around more than a third of the right bank (west Mosul) is under the control of our units,” Major General Maan Al-Saadi of the elite Counter-Terrorism Service told AFP.
> 
> CTS forces were battling Daesh inside the Mosul Al-Jadida and Al-Aghawat areas in west Mosul on Sunday, said Saadi, adding that he expected the fighting there to be completed in the coming hours.
> 
> And Iraq’s Joint Operations Command (JOC) said that forces from the Rapid Response Division, another special forces unit, and the federal police were attacking the Bab Al-Toub area on the edge of the Old City.
> But the process of advancing in Mosul is laborious, Saadi said.
> 
> “We are not able to leave pockets (of jihadists) behind us; therefore, the advance includes taking control of areas and searching and clearing them and security checks on the citizens present, then the continuation of the advance,” he said.
> 
> The jihadists are “still relying on explosives-rigged vehicles and suicide bombers and snipers” and units that aim to slow the Iraqi advance, Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool, the spokesman for the JOC, told AFP.
> 
> “The battle is not easy... we are fighting an irregular enemy who hides among the citizens and uses tactics of booby-trapping, explosions and suicide bombers, and the operation is taking place with precision to preserve the lives of the citizens,” Rasool said.
> 
> But Daesh resistance “has begun to weaken in a big way,” he said.
> 
> The battle against Daesh inside west Mosul is being spearheaded by CTS and the Rapid Response Division, the latter of which is working with the federal police.
> 
> Outside Mosul, Iraqi army forces and pro-government paramilitaries are operating against Daesh to the west of the city.
> 
> On Saturday, the Hashed Al-Shaabi — an umbrella organization for paramilitary groups that is dominated by Iran-backed Shiite militias — announced the discovery of a large mass grave northwest of Mosul.
> 
> The Hashed said the grave contained the remains of around 500 people killed by Daesh at the Badush prison, a figure that could not be independently confirmed, but which was in keeping with accounts from Human Rights Watch and the United Nations.
> 
> According to HRW, Daesh gunmen executed up to 600 inmates from the prison on June 10, 2014, forcing them to kneel along a nearby ravine and then shooting them with assault rifles, an account also contained in a UN report.
> Daesh overran large areas north and west of Baghdad in 2014, but Iraqi forces backed by US-led air strikes and other support have since retaken most of the territory they lost.


Wise move. Go slow but combing operation is necessary .


----------



## Hindustani78

Three Iraqi soldiers were killed on Monday as government forces pushed to dislodge Daesh militants from the Old City in western Mosul, according to a local police officer. 

Iraqi forces were facing difficulty in storming the Bab al-Tob area of the Old City, where the fight is expected to be tough due to its narrow alleyways through which armored vehicles cannot pass. 

Federal police officer Huzayfa al-Haj said Daesh attacks have forced Iraqi troops to retreat to the main government complex in western Mosul. 

“Iraqi forces are waiting for military reinforcements and air support for continuing the fight against Daesh,” he told Anadolu Agency. 

According to al-Haj, three soldiers were killed and four others injured in Daesh attacks in the area. 

No information was available about Daesh losses in the fight. 

On Monday, Joint Operations Command spokesman Brigadier-General Yahya Rasoul said Iraqi forces controlled nearly two-thirds of western Mosul. 

"Our forces have seized control of 65 percent of western Mosul,” he told Anadolu Agency. 

In mid-February, Iraqi forces -- backed by a U.S.-led air coalition -- began fresh operations aimed at dislodging Daesh terrorists from western Mosul. 

The offensive comes as part of a wider campaign launched last October to retake the city, which Daesh overran -- along with much of northern and western Iraq -- in mid-2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*14 March 2017*
Iraqi federal police return from the front line during fighting against Islamic State militants in western Mosul, Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-forces-capture-strategic-bridge-in-western-mosul/772384

Iraqi forces have captured a strategic bridge in western Mosul from the Daesh terrorist group following two days of fighting, Federal Police officials announced Wednesday.

Police units and rapid-reaction forces captured western Mosul’s Old Bridge before advancing on the city’s nearby Ras al-Khour district, Raed Jawdat, commander of Iraq’s Federal Police Agency, said in a statement.

Iraqi joint forces have also begun to advance on western Mosul’s Bab al-Bayd district, Samir Dawoud al-Mohsen, an officer in the Iraqi army’s 9th division, told Anadolu Agency.

In mid-February, Iraqi forces -- backed by a U.S.-led air coalition -- began fresh operations aimed at dislodging Daesh terrorists from western Mosul.

The offensive is part of a wider campaign launched last October to retake the entire city, which Daesh overran in mid-2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

US Soldiers Mosul Iraq March 7 2017


----------



## Hindustani78

Al Tarab Iraq March 12 2017





Mosul Iraq March 7 2017


----------



## TheCamelGuy

US troops embedded with ISOF more since the new administration


----------



## TheCamelGuy

4 more F-16's will arrive this month.
6 FA-50 golden eagle have arrived in the southern port.


----------



## Nike

TheCamelGuy said:


> US troops embedded with ISOF more since the new administration



the new Administration is not all talk and do nothing


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1070266/middle-east

MOSUL, Iraq: Elite Iraqi forces battled house by house in the Old City of Mosul on Saturday, inching toward the mosque where the Daesh group proclaimed its “caliphate” in 2014, a spokesman said.

Commanders said that progress in the densely populated warren of alleyways was slow but that government forces had made new gains from Daesh in the heart of their last major urban bastion in Iraq.

“Our forces are 800 meters from the mosque,” said Captain Firas Al-Zuwaidi, spokesman for the interior ministry’s elite Rapid Response Force.

He was referring to the Al-Nuri Mosque, where Daesh leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi declared the cross-border “caliphate” spanning jihadist-controlled territory in Iraq and Syria in his sole public appearance in July 2014.
“We are encountering difficulties — bad weather and streets too narrow for our military vehicles which cannot enter,” Zuwaidi said.

“The fighting is street by street, house by house,” he said, as the sound of mortar fire rang out from the heart of Iraq’s second city.

The battle for the Old City was always expected to be the toughest of the campaign to retake Mosul from Daesh, further complicated by the presence of hundreds of thousands of civilians believed to have stayed on under jihadist rule.

Iraqi forces launched the huge operation last October, retaking the east of the city in January before setting their sights on the smaller but more densely populated west.

The Tigris River divides the two parts of Mosul. The Old City lies at the heart of the west bank.

The Rapid Response Force is being backed up by the federal police who have made steady gains in recent days.

They have now taken the Al-Arbiaa market and a grain silo overlooking the Old City, federal police commander Lt. Gen. Raed Shakir Jawdat said on Saturday.

That came after Jawdat announced the capture of the Al-Basha Mosque and the Bab Al-Saray market on Friday.

Iraqi forces had already taken a string of key targets in west Mosul, including the airport, the train station, Mosul Museum and the provincial government headquarters.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843451639780560896


----------



## Hindustani78

An rocket fired by Federal Police Rapid Response Forces explodes near the old city during fighting against Islamic State in Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

In Iraq, the coalition conducts six strikes consisting of 53 engagements. One strike near Al Qaim engaged an Daesh tactical unit and destroyed a vehicle while another near Tal Afar destroyed a building.

Four strikes near Mosul engaged tactical units and sniper teams, destroyed fighting positions, rocket-propelled grenade systems, VBIEDs, an anti-air artillery system, heavy machine gun and supply cache and damaged supply routes, fighting positions and mortar teams.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-forces-take-two-more-villages-in-western-mosul/777407
The Iraqi army Wednesday announced the recapture of two more villages of western Mosul from the Daesh terrorist group.

“The army’s 9th Armored Division has liberated the villages of Al-Yaseen and Arihla in [western Mosul’s] northern Badush district,” Staff Lieutenant-General Abdul Amir Yarallah, commander of the ongoing Mosul campaign, said in a statement.

According to Army First Lieutenant Samir, at least 12 Daesh militants were killed in the operation.

Troops from the 9th Division, Dawood told Anadolu Agency, “managed to retake the two villages after besieging them for several hours with support from the U.S.-led air coalition, which struck four Daesh targets”.

In mid-February, Iraqi forces -- backed by the U.S.-led coalition -- began fresh operations aimed at ousting Daesh militants from western Mosul, the terrorist group’s last bastion in northern Iraq.

The offensive is part of a wider campaign launched last October to retake the entire city, which Daesh overran in mid-2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

*23 March 2017*
A Federal Police stands next to unexploded bombs left by Islamic State militants on the western side of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## TheCamelGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

M 224 Mortar system for a fire mission to assist Iraqi army 9th division in Al Tarab Iraq , March 18 2017


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.militarytimes.com/articl...ul-islamic-state-iraqi-counter-terror-service



U.S. military advisers in Mosul have begun wearing black uniforms similar to those preferred by Iraq's most elite troops, an attempt by the Americans to blend in as they move about the front lines in what's become an arduous block-by-block fight with Islamic State fighters who remain entrenched there.

Multiple images of black-clad troops have been shared on social media in recent weeks. And while it's common for U.S. special operations personnel to wear their partners' military uniforms, this development is unique.

In Mosul, where the Iraqi-led campaign has worn on for five months, it demonstrates just how close to the action some Americans have moved since President Trump challenged the Pentagon to bring more force to bear on ISIS. At the same time, it highlights seldom discussed tactics used by Navy SEALs and other clandestine units at the forefront of the war on terrorism.

In one of the images shared on Twitter this month, an unidentified U.S. service member is seen at the trigger of a MK13 sniper rifle, scanning for targets off in the distance. Beneath his body armor, he wears a long-sleeve black blouse like those issued by the Iraqi Counter Terror Service, which has taken a lead role in the effort to liberate Mosul. The operator's vest and helmet bear two brightly colored American flag patches.











US Marines reposition their M-777 Howitzer in Al-Taqaddum, Iraq.Cpl. Robert Medina/US Marine Corps






M-777 Howitzer. Firing 155-millimeter shells, these cannons can have a range up to 25 miles with special GPS-guided munitions. 

Here's a look at the deadly weapon that the Marines are hitting ISIS with.


----------



## Solomon2

*‘We Were Never Brothers’: Iraq’s Divisions May Be Irreconcilable*
Liberating Mosul won’t bring the country together, and the Kurds want complete separation.






Iraqi Kurds celebrate the Noruz spring festival in Akra, 500 kilometers north of Baghdad, March 20. PHOTO: AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE/GETTY IMAGES

By AZIZ AHMAD 
March 26, 2017 4:11 p.m. ET

_Erbil, Iraq_

‘I swear by God we are not brothers,” the Sunni Arab sheik shouted from the audience in response to a conservative Shiite lawmaker’s plea for brotherhood. The occasion was a conference last summer at the American University of Kurdistan, in Duhok. It was the two men’s first encounter since the fall of Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city, to Islamic State in June 2014.

Conference organizers had hoped for reconciliation, but there was little sign of it. “We were never brothers,” the sheik said. “We’ve always been afraid of each other.” His candor drew nods from the Sunni men seated in front rows. The speakers and audience members condemned one another as failures and exchanged blame for the army’s flight, for embracing Islamic State, and for perpetrating massacres.

Sectarian distrust—a problem that has plagued Iraq for much of its modern history and has been amplified since Saddam Hussein’s fall in 2003—was laid bare that day. A country that should have been brought together under the adversity of Islamic State’s rampage seemed to be further apart than ever, with divisions extending far beyond Mosul.

Almost a year later, a fragile coalition of Kurdish, Arab and American forces is slowly advancing in Islamic State’s primary stronghold in Mosul. But retaking the city will not unify Iraq. The current Shiite-led political discourse in Baghdad is synonymous with the denial of rights to minorities, including Kurds. Conversely, in Mosul a Sunni Arab majority marginalizes minorities, who in turn accuse Sunnis of supporting ISIS.

Sinjar, west of Mosul, is a case in point. When I visited last year I saw no sign of peaceful coexistence. The local security chief, a Yazidi, told me that Sunni Arabs from his village, Kojo, had joined ISIS’s brutal terror against the Yazidis, a religious minority. Men from the al-Metuta tribe helped kill “hundreds,” he said, including 68 members of his own family. “Of course I remember them,” he said. “Those Arab men had a hand in the honor of our women. It’s not possible to live together again.”

In meetings with Iraqi officials and community leaders, I’ve seen how Islamic State’s campaign has aggravated animosity across tribal, ethnic and religious lines. Without a political track to address tensions between Sunnis and Shiites or Kurds and Arabs, the day-after scenario remains perilous.

Addressing the problems begins by restoring trust. For Mosul, Baghdad is already on the wrong foot. The offensive against ISIS includes a coalition of Shiite militias, despite strong protests from Mosul’s predominantly Sunni provincial council. The new formula must tackle minorities’ fears of marginalization by granting local autonomy, including to Christians persecuted by ISIS militants, and by implementing laws already in place to give Sunnis a stake and isolate extremists.

We Kurds can help. We make up a third of the province’s population. For over a year, our Peshmerga fighters were poised for an assault on Mosul, but our persistent calls for a political agreement were ignored. An agreement during the military campaign is still necessary to prevent intercommunal conflict.

Such an agreement should outline a path toward governance and offer more than a Shiite-centric alternative. In parallel, there must be an effort to demobilize Shiite militias formed in the aftermath of the war by engaging the Iraqi Shiite spiritual leader, Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani, for a religious decree. It should also call for the groups’ withdrawal from areas liberated by the Peshmerga.

Baghdad should not impose solutions. It should instead lead talks with Turkey and Iran to defuse regional tensions that intersect in Mosul. Iraq’s problem with Turkey can be solved by ending Baghdad’s payments to the anti-Ankara Kurdistan Workers’ Party, known as PKK, in Sinjar and demanding the group’s withdrawal, in line with calls from local officials and the provincial council.

More broadly, once the fight is over, there needs to be a political reckoning by Kurds and Arabs about how the Iraqi state can go forward. It’s too late to salvage the post-2003 project; the country has segregated itself into armed enclaves. The Kurdish people suffered a litany of abuses, including genocide, under successive Sunni regimes. More recently, despite a shared history, the Shiite-led government reneged on promises for partnership and revenue sharing. It suspended Kurdistan’s budget and prevents us still from buying weapons. Given that experience, Kurdish loyalty to an Iraqi identity remains nonexistent.

For us, complete separation is the only alternative. Our pursuit of independence is about charting a better course from Iraq’s conceptual failure. The path forward should begin from a simple truth: Iraq has already fallen apart, and the country will be better off realigned on the parties’ own terms.

A central goal for the U.S. should be to empower the Kurdistan Region. We are a stable, longstanding U.S. ally amid a sea of unrest. We’ve proved to be a valuable partner in the war on terrorism and share common values and a commitment to democracy.

The advance on Mosul represents the turn of a chapter that transcends Iraq’s three-year war. It represents a moment of reckoning and an opportunity to consolidate the Kurdistan Region on terms that will de-escalate conflict and safeguard its peoples.

_Mr. Ahmad is an assistant to the chancellor of the Kurdistan Region Security Council._


----------



## Hindustani78

According to Sputnik 

"But that too didn't help much," the journalist wrote. "According to various sources, between 30 and 47 Abrams have been lost from last autumn to the present in northern Iraq" in the ongoing campaign against Daesh.

Town of Bartella , east of Mosul Iraq 27 December 2017




https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201703271051988598-usa-sends-more-troops-iraq-syria/

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Two companies of the US Army’s 82nd Airborne Division will be deployed to either Iraq or Syria, Fox News said citing an unnamed defense official.

According to the media, the final decision on where exactly the troops will be deployed will be made by commander of the US-led coalition Lt. Gen. Stephen Townsend.

The Pentagon is expected to provide more details regarding the deployment later on Monday, the media added.

Earlier in March, US Department of Defense spokesperson Capt. Jeff Davis said that the US military can bring in additional troops to Syria for short periods of time without exceeding the existing formal cap of some 500 servicemen on the ground.


----------



## Hindustani78

MOSUL (Reuters) - Iraqi special forces and police fought Islamic State militants to edge closer to the al-Nuri mosque in western Mosul on Wednesday, tightening their control around the landmark site in the battle to recapture Iraq's second city, military commanders said.

The close-quarters fighting is focused on the Old City surrounding the mosque where Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi proclaimed a caliphate nearly three years ago across territory controlled by the group in both Iraq and Syria.






An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles against ISIS militants during a battle in Mosul, March 17, 2017. REUTERS/Youssef Boudlal

"Federal police forces have imposed full control over the Qadheeb al-Ban area and the al-Malab sports stadium in the western wing of Old Mosul and are besieging militants around the al-Nuri mosque," federal police chief Lieutenant General Raed Shaker Jawdat said in a statement.

Rapid Response elite interior ministry troops were advancing on the edge of the Old City, clambering over garden walls. Islamic State responded with rocket fire, streaking the sky with white smoke plumes.

"There are teams going into the Old City since yesterday," said Rapid Response official Abd al-Amir.

Iraqi troops shot down at least one suspected Islamic State drone. The militants have been using small commercial models to spy and drop munitions on Iraqi military positions.

With the battle entering the densely populated areas of western Mosul, civilian casualties are becoming more of a risk. The United Nations says several hundred civilians have been killed in the last month, and residents say Islamic State militants are using them as human shields.

Iraqi military command has said one line of investigation is whether Islamic State rigged explosives that ultimately caused the blast that destroyed buildings. Iraqi military said there was no indication the building was hit directly by the strike.


----------



## OldTwilight

Here we see result of Erdogan and Turks grand political plan ...


----------



## Hindustani78

Federal police fire towards Islamic State positions in the old city during fighting on the western side of Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-commnand-has-been-killed/article17758177.ece

Ayad al-Jumaili, the man believed to be the deputy of Islamic State's leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, has been killed, Iraqi State TV said on Saturday, citing Iraq’s military intelligence.

The TV announced Jumaili’s killing in an on-screen news flash, giving no further details.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1077551/middle-east

BAGHDAD: A government statement says Iraqi fighter jets have carried out airstrikes against the Daesh group outside Mosul, killing more than 100 militants.

Saturday’s statement says the strikes hit three Daesh targets in Baaj, a remote northwestern town near the Syrian border, and killed between 150-200 militants. It said the militants had crossed over from Syria, suggesting that Daesh still enjoys free movement across the borders.

The statement didn’t say when the strikes happened and officials were not available to offer more details. It could not be immediately verified.


Airstrikes by Iraqi Air Force and US-led international coalition have been vital to the months-long operation to retake Mosul from Daesh. In January, Iraqi authorities declared eastern Mosul “fully liberated.” Fighting is underway to recapture the city’s western side.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/16-civilians-found-dead-in-mosuls-old-city/786091


Sixteen civilian bodies were found in the Old City of Mosul amid a major offensive to oust Daesh militants from the northern Iraqi city, according to a local police officer.

"The bodies had gunshot wounds," Rapid Response Forces officer, lieutenant Karim al-Nuaimi, told Anadolu Agency on Sunday. 

He said the civilians were likely killed after attempting to flee Daesh-held areas in western Mosul. 

In a related development, Daesh militants shot dead two civilians while trying to flee Bab Laksh area in western Mosul to government-held areas in the city, military officer Khalid Ali said. 

In February, Iraqi ground forces -- backed by U.S.-led coalition air power -- began fresh operations aimed at ousting Daesh militants from western Mosul, the terrorist group’s last bastion in northern Iraq. 

The offensive is part of a wider campaign launched last October to retake the entire city, which Daesh overran in mid-2014.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

isis releases pics, they shot a man who was given water by the army.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848688450769477632


----------



## Hindustani78

Marine Corps General Joe Dunford , Chairman of the Joint Staff meets with the members of the coalition at a forward operating base near Qayyarah west , Iraq April 4 2017





Iraqi forces adjust Mortor launchers


----------



## TheCamelGuy

near syrian border town akashat and its airport got taken from isis


----------



## TheCamelGuy

attack helicopter lost over mosul with both pilots died in crash over the old district. Old district seems to be a tough battlefront, densely populated with narrow streets, most terrorists remain in that part of Mosul.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Iraqi military pilots were killed Thursday when their helicopter was shot down over eastern Mosul, the Iraqi Defense Ministry said in a statement.

"The [army-affiliated] Joint Operations Command is mourning two of its air force pilots,” the statement read.

It added that the pair had been killed while providing air support to Iraqi federal police units fighting Daesh militants in western Mosul.

The ill-fated helicopter, the statement continued, "took hostile fire before going down in the battlefield”.

Army Major Ahmed Humaid told Anadolu Agency that the stricken aircraft had crashed in eastern Mosul’s Al-Mohandessin district, which Iraqi forces wrested from Daesh in January.

The helicopter had been striking Daesh targets in western Mosul when it was struck by enemy fire, he added, going on to note that Iraqi security forces had since cordoned off the crash site.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

kurds lowered their flag in Kerkuk to prevent escalation, escalation is better for us


----------



## Hindustani78

Three Air Naval Gunfire Liaison Company Marines recently taught Iraqi troops how to call in fire support, according to Combined Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve. 

The Marines from 4th ANGLICO deployed from Jordan to Al Taqaddum Air Base, where they conducted forward observer training with artillery and infantry officers from the 1st, 8th and 10th Iraqi army divisions, which make up the Anbar Operations Command, the task force told Marine Corps Times. 

“The course was progressive and included utilizing the Iraqi call for fire, which is different from the U.S. call for fire,” according to the task force. “The idea was to make them proficient in their own techniques rather than forcing a U.S. system on them that they wouldn't use. 

“After classroom time, the students moved to observation positions and then used digital training aids such as a computer simulator to practice adjusting fires and utilizing proper communications procedures. To finish off the course, the Iraqi observers called in live fire missions supported by army artillery fire.”

Army Maj. Gen. Joseph Martin, head of Combined Joint Forces Land Component Command, tweeted pictures of the Marines and Iraqi troops on March 25. 

The three Marines were in Iraq as part of the Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force-Crisis Response-Central Command, according to the task force. ANGLICO teams consist of a total of five Marines — the other two Marines in the team are supporting other missions in the fight against Islamic State fighters.

“We had great success with the course, so we'll look to replicate it again in the future and ask for follow on support,” the task force said.






















700 mortars found in W #*Mosul*.





Got to recognize these @*2BCT_Falcons* #*Soldiers* for their hard work in #*Iraq*!













.@*drum10thmtn* #*Soldier* & Gray Eagle team are #*impact* players for the @*CJTFOIR* mission in #*Iraq*.












The raid targeted several houses in Al-Yarmouk neighborhood, which was recently recaptured from Daesh terrorist group in western Mosul, pilot Yazan al-Duberdani told Anadolu Agency. 

"The strike left 17 people injured, mostly seriously," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

1st Cavalry Division M1A2 Abrams main battle tank at Udairi range , Kuwait March 29 20174


----------



## ultron

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/video/teen-emotionally-shattered-by-mosul-fighting/vi-BBzLwgQ


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Iraqi troops retakes another district in western Mosul*


by 

Nehal *Mustafa*
Apr 20, 2017, 4:43 pm





Iraqi troops raise the Iraqi flag on a liberated area in Mosul

Mosul (IraqiNews.com) Iraqi troops have freed al-Nasr district in western Mosul, Nineveh Operations declared.

In a statement on Thursday, Lt. Gen. Abdul-Amir Yarallah said “The army’s Counter-Terrorism Service (CTS) liberated al-Nasr district in the western side of Mosul before raising the Iraqi flag on its buildings.”

Yarallah indicated inflicting losses in lives and property on the Islamic State.

Earlier on Thursday, the Joint Operations Command declared recapturing al-Thawra district in the west of the city, ending intense encounters with Islamic State militants that started on Friday. The announcement came hours after forces recaptured al-Thawra al-Oula, a first section of the neighborhood.

On Wednesday, Interior Ministry’s Rapid Response forces announced recapturing 30 percent of the Old City. Only six districts in western Mosul are still held by Islamic State as Iraqi troops liberated most of the districts, Counter-Terrorism Service declared on the same day.

Previously,The Joint Operations Command previously said IS militants were only in control over 6.8 percent of territory of Iraq and that government troops were controlling 60 percent of the western side of Mosul. 

Iraqi forces took over the eastern side of Mosul in January after three months of fighting with Islamic State. A new offensive was launched in February to retake the western region.

http://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/iraqi-troops-retakes-another-district-western-mosul/

*Iraqi F16 fighter jets destroy 4 explosives plants in Nineveh*


by 

Loaa Adel
Apr 20, 2017, 3:46 pm




Iraqi F16 aircraft. File photo.
Mosul (IraqiNews.com) Iraqi Ministry of Defense’s War Media Cell announced, on Thursday, that dozens of the Islamic State members were killed and four explosives plants were destroyed by F16 fighter jets air strikes, west of Mosul.

The cell said in a statement, “Today, F16 fighter jets carried out several air strikes on Tal Afar District, destroying 3 explosives plants and a hideout belonging to the Islamic State, as well as killing dozens of militants.”

“The air strike also destroyed another explosives plant in al-Mahlabiyah area, west of Mosul,” the statement added.

The statement also revealed that the air strike was carried out based on accurate information obtained from ‘We Are Coming, Nineveh’ Intelligence Cell.

http://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/iraqi-f16-fighter-jets-destroy-4-explosives-plants-nineveh/

*IS members including leaders, Baghdadi’s relative killed in western Mosul*


by 

Nehal *Mustafa*
Apr 20, 2017, 1:17 pm



Federal police members aim their weapons at a man, whom they thought was a member of Islamic State but later turned out to be mentally handicapped, during a battle with Islamic State fighters at Bab al Beed district in the old city of Mosul REUTERS/Youssef Boudlal

Mosul (IraqiNews.com) Federal Police has declared killing a relative of Islamic State supreme leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi and other group leaders in western Mosul.

“The troops targeted IS leaders through shelling,” Lt. Gen. Shaker Jawdat, chief of Federal Police, said in a statement. “The forces killed abu Baraa al-Daghestani, a military official, and his aide abu Abd al-Rahman al-Zemari in al-Jisr al-Khames region, north of the Old City.”

Moreover, Jawdat declared “killing of Abdullah al-Husseini, a relative of Baghdadi, Khaled Ali Nada, minister of zakat, and Blood Judge [executioner judge] called abu Hussein as they were targeted in al-Zanjili district.”

In related news, Al-Hashd Al-Shaabi, known as Public Mobilization Units (PMUs), announced killing five IS members in the west of Mosul.

“The 28th brigade noticed five IS members while trying to infiltrate in the vicinity of Tal Abta within the forces’ operations unit,” the troops said in a statement adding “they were killed immediately.”

Islamic State has lost many of its senior commanders since operations launched to retake the western side of Mosul.

On Wednesday, Iraqi security forces announced controlling 30 percent of western Mosul’s Old City.

Iraqi troops, backed by U.S.-led coalition, recaptured eastern Mosul in January after an offensive was launched in mid-October. A new offensive was launched in February to retake the western side of the city.

http://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/members-including-leaders-baghdadis-relative-killed-western-mosul/

Great news.


----------



## TheCamelGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

TheCamelGuy said:


>


Holy cow.... Mosul under total sky surveillance ... every single moved is watched by big brother...


----------



## ultron




----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Why are the Iraqis so slow in liberating the last part of Mosul? Any particular reason?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Why are the Iraqis so slow in liberating the last part of Mosul? Any particular reason?



They're taking a vodka break


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

TheCamelGuy said:


> They're taking a vodka break


Thanks for the enlightening reply.


----------



## ultron

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...ia_among_iraqi_militaryexcluding_pmu_reached/


----------



## Malik Alashter

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Why are the Iraqis so slow in liberating the last part of Mosul? Any particular reason?


For 2 reasons first civilians in the way second they are against many players the incident of bombing civilians by planes to blame the armed forces like a month ago can happen again so they take it easy and slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

At least 14 Iraqi policemen were killed in a spate of suicide bombings in western Mosul on Saturday, according to a local police officer. 

Six Daesh bombers blew up themselves in Bab al-Toub district in Mosul's Old City with Daesh militants seizing control of two buildings in the area where federal police personnel were stationed, First Lieutenant Harith Kazim told Anadolu Agency. 

"Fourteen police personnel were killed and 20 others injured in the attacks," he said. 

He said Iraqi police forces managed to recapture the two buildings after the intervention of the Iraqi warplanes, killing 17 militants. 

Meanwhile, Iraqi authorities relieved general Ali al-Lami, the commander of the federal police's 5th Battalion, of his duties over "security breaches" in Mosul's Old City, according to police officer Ahmed al-Jabouri.

In October, the Iraqi army -- backed by U.S.-led coalition airstrikes and local allies on the ground -- began a wide-ranging operation to retake Mosul, Daesh’s last bastion in northern Iraq, which the militant group overran in 2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The Pentagon said the service member died from wounds sustained in an "explosive device blast," stating further information would be released as appropriate.*

By: AP | Baghdad | Published:April 30, 2017 8:15 am 







Federal police members carry their weapons during a battle with Islamic State militants in Mosul, Iraq. (Source: Reuters)
http://indianexpress.com/article/world/blast-kills-us-service-member-outside-mosul-pentagon-4633894/

A US service member in Iraq was killed Saturday by an explosive device outside Mosul, according to a statement released by the Pentagon. The Pentagon said the service member died from wounds sustained in an “explosive device blast,” stating further information would be released as appropriate.

Saturday’s incident marks the second American military fatality since the start of the Mosul operation against the Islamic State group more than six months ago. In October, just days after the operation to retake Mosul was formally launched, Navy chief petty officer Jason C. Finan, 34, of Anaheim, California died of wounds sustained in a roadside bomb attack north of Mosul.

Finan was part of a team of advisers assisting Iraq’s Kurdish fighters known as the Peshmerga. The Pentagon has acknowledged more than 100 US special operations forces are operating with Iraqi units in and around Mosul, with hundreds more playing a support role in staging bases farther from the front lines.

The service member killed Saturday is the fifth combat death in Iraq since the US launched military operations against IS in August 2014. IS fighters began growing in power in Iraq in early 2014 in the country’s west and in the summer of 2014 swept across much of the country’s north.

Since the beginning of the US campaign against IS in Iraq, the number of US troops in the country has steadily grown. There are now more US forces in Iraq than any time since the 2011 US withdrawal, marking an intensifying war as Iraqi forces and the US-led coalition work to push IS out of the last pockets of territory the extremists control in Iraq.


----------



## Malik Alashter

PMU fighters trolling an isis captured one by singing takfiree song.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

ISOF Mosul operation cmdr; Lt.Gen Abdul Wahab Al-Saadi looking through the sniper rifle at the enemy in Mosul city center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860954277644312576


----------



## Muhammed45

Iraqi sniper, the operation of liberating Mosul 





@TheCamelGuy @Malik Alashter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

US Army 1st Lt. Weston Lee 25, died in Mosul Iraq on April 29 2017


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...in-iraqi-army-liberates-another-suburb-mosul/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/bomb-blast-kills-2-policemen-in-western-iraq/813672

Two policemen were killed in a bomb explosion Monday in Iraq’s western Anbar province, according to a local police officer. 

A bomb disposal team was dismantling explosive devices in southern Ramadi when the bomb exploded, police captain Ahmed al-Duleimi told Anadolu Agency. 

Daesh has planted thousands of explosives in Ramadi, which the terrorist group overran in 2014 before being forced out from the area. 

Iraqi forces, backed by U.S.-led coalition warplanes, are currently engaged in a massive offensive to oust the terrorist group from Mosul, Iraq’s once second largest city in terms of population.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

Five people were killed in fresh Daesh attacks in western Mosul on Tuesday, according to a local police officer. 

Daesh militants attacked sites of the Iraqi federal police in Mosul’s Old City, killing a policeman and injuring four others, captain Ahmed al-Mosawi told Anadolu Agency. 

He said eight militants were killed in ensuing clashes with police forces. 

Three members of the pro-government Hashd al-Shaabi militia were also killed in a Daesh attack on their position in the city’s western side. 

“Six militiamen were injured in the assault,” al-Mosawi said. 

Meanwhile, an Iraqi civilian was killed and three others were injured by Daesh militants as they attempted to flee Daesh-held areas in western Mosul. 

Iraqi forces, backed by U.S.-led coalition warplanes, are currently engaged in a massive offensive to oust the terrorist group from Mosul, Iraq’s once second largest city in terms of population.

**********
Daesh terrorist group has executed 40 prisoners in Iraq’s northern Kirkuk province, an Iraqi police officer said Tuesday. 

“They were executed on charges of fleeing the battlefield during the fight against security forces,” police captain Hamed al-Obeidi told Anadolu Agency. 

The Iraqi officer said Daesh, fearing revolts, was trying to empty prisons in Hawija district in western Kirkuk province. 

Daesh still controls a large area in southwestern Kirkuk from which it launches attacks against security forces in Kirkuk and Diyala provinces. 

Iraqi forces, backed by U.S.-led coalition warplanes, are currently engaged in a massive offensive to oust the terrorist group from Mosul, Iraq’s once second largest city in terms of population.

Reporting by Hussein al-Amir;Writing by Mahmoud Barakat


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/mena/daesh-attacks-kill-two-iraqi-base-us-advisers-stationed/
KIRKUK, Iraq – At least two people were killed and six injured when multiple Daesh (the so-called IS) suicide bombers attacked a base in northern Iraq where US military advisers are stationed, security sources said on Sunday. In addition, two of the militants died when they detonated their vests at the entrance to the K1 base overnight, and three more were killed by Kurdish peshmerga forces who control the Kirkuk area where it is situated.

“They were wearing uniforms like the Kurdish peshmerga and had shaved their beards to look like us,” one officer told Reuters.

Daesh (the so-called IS) claimed responsibility for the attack in a statement, saying it had killed and wounded dozens of “crusaders and apostates”, referring to the peshmerga and Western military advisers. Iraqi forces backed by a US-led coalition are fighting to dislodge Daesh from Mosul, 140 km northwest of Kirkuk, but large pockets of territory remain under militant control, including Hawija, which is near the targeted base. – Reuters





U.S. Army Lieutenant Colonel James Browning (R), the partnered advisor to the Iraqi 9th Armoured Division and commander of Taskforce Fury, listens to Lieutenant General Qassem al-Maliki, commander of the Iraqi army’s Ninth Armoured Division at a military base southwest of Mosul. – Reuters

http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/mena/civilians-complicate-final-phase-mosul-campaign-us-commander/

SOUTHWEST OF MOSUL, Iraq – Daesh (the so-called IS) fighters herded a group of civilians into a house in the city of Mosul and locked them inside as Iraqi forces advanced. Moments later, the militants entered through a window, lay low for a few minutes, then fired their weapons. The plan was simple. They would draw attention to the house by firing from the windows, then move to an adjacent building through a hole in the wall, in hope of goading coalition jets flying above to strike the house. What the militants did not realize was that US advisers partnered with Iraqi troops were watching the whole thing on an aerial drone feed. No air strike was called – and the propaganda coup IS would have reaped from the deaths of innocent people was averted.

“We automatically knew what they were trying to do. They were trying to bait us into destroying this building,” said US Army Lieutenant Colonel James Browning. “This is the game that we play, this is the challenge that we go through every day.”

The challenge is only increasing as US-backed Iraqi forces squeeze the militants into a smaller and smaller area of Mosul, where they are now trapped along with several hundred thousand civilians.

“There is nowhere to go…. the battlefield is much more complicated with the amount of civilians that are moving,” Browning said.

The risks are high: more than 100 civilians were accidentally killed in a single airstrike by the US-led coalition in March. After opening up a new front in northwest Mosul last week in order to stretch the militants’ defenses, Iraqi forces say the battle for Mosul is now in its final phase. US servicemen are visible near the front lines advising the Iraqis as they advance into the last handful of districts controlled by IS, facing a barrage of suicide car bombs and sniper fire.

Browning, a battalion commander from the 82nd Airborne Division, is one of more than 5,000 US service members currently deployed in Iraq to “advise and assist” security forces that collapsed when IS overran Mosul nearly three summers ago. It is a much smaller footprint than the 170,000 troops deployed at the height of the nine-year occupation that followed the US-led invasion of Iraq in 2003, during which more than 4,000 American soldiers were killed. Having extricated US troops from Iraq in 2011, the White House is loath to re-enter a costly conflict that would prove unpopular with the public. For Browning, who was deployed to Iraq in 2008, the nature of the US role is clearly different.

“Whereas before it was me leading fights and I would ask my Iraqi partners to come with me, now… he leads the fight and I follow him,” he said. “The biggest difference is that we are no longer in a combat role.”

Since the Mosul offensive began last October, the US role has evolved so that American forces are now partnered with Iraqi troops at a lower level, reducing the time it takes them to respond to IS. That means company commanders under Browning are also partnered with brigade commanders who report to his Iraqi opposite number, Lieutenant General Qassem Al-Maliki. They hold daily discussions on operations and determine what US forces can do to help, which may involve providing imagery, intelligence, air strikes, or ground fire. The Iraqis also provide human intelligence that the US forces will corroborate in order to identify targets and determine the best approach to attacking them. Browning lives on the same base as Maliki, commander of the Iraqi 9th division, making it easier to fine-tune battle plans.
“Everything I am trying to do is try to shape the battlefield for him”. – Reuters


----------



## Solomon2

*Iraqi boys’ harrowing tale of captivity, training by Daesh*
YESICA FISCH & MAYA ALLERUZZO | AP | Published — Wednesday 10 May 2017




Ahmed Ameen Koro, 17, pauses during an interview in the Esyan Camp. (AP Photo/Maya Alleruzzo)

KABARTO CAMP, Iraq: They made the captive children, malnourished and weak from hunger, fight over a single tomato. Then the Daesh group militants told them, “In paradise, you’ll be able to eat whatever you want. But first you have to get to paradise, and you do that by blowing yourself up.”

The lesson was part of the indoctrination inflicted by the militants on boys from Iraq’s Yazidi religious minority after the extremist group overran the community’s towns and villages in northern Iraq. The group forced hundreds of boys, some as young as 7 or 8, into training to become fighters and suicide bombers, infusing them with its murderous ideology.

Now boys who escaped captivity are struggling to regain some normalcy, living in camps for the displaced along with what is left of their families. After surviving beatings, watching horrific atrocities, being held for months or years apart from their parents, losing loved ones and narrowly escaping death themselves, they are plagued by nightmares, anxiety and outbursts of violence.

“Even here I’m still very afraid,” said 17-year-old Ahmed Ameen Koro, who spoke to The Associated Press in the sprawling Esyan Camp in northern Iraq, where he now lives with his mother, sister and a brother, the only surviving members of his family. “I can’t sleep properly because I see them in my dreams.”

Ahmed was 14 when the militants stormed into the Yazidi heartland around the northern town of Sinjar in the summer of 2014.

Tens of thousands of Yazidis were killed in the assault on Sinjar and neighboring towns and the militants kidnapped thousands of women and girls as sex slaves. The Yazidi minority, whose ancient faith combines aspects of Islam, Christianity, Zoroastrianism and Judaism, is considered heretical by the Islamic extremists. US-backed Kurdish forces drove Daesh out of Sinjar in November 2015, but few Yazidis have returned, and an estimated 3,500 remain in Daesh captivity, scattered around its territory in Iraq and Syria, according to Human Rights Watch.

“They looked like monsters”

It was the morning of Aug. 3, 2014, when the Daesh fighters descended on Ahmed’s village of Hardan. The family tried to flee, but their car couldn’t hold everyone. So Ahmed, his 13-year-old brother Amin, and four cousins set off on foot while his father drove the others to the nearby village of Khader Amin. The boys were to wait for Ahmed’s father to pick them up at a roadway intersection outside of Hardan.

But his father never came: The militants seized him and the rest of the family, and his father was never seen again. Daesh fighters then captured Ahmed and the other boys at the intersection.

The boys were taken to the Daesh-held town of Tal Afar, some 30 miles away, where they were kept in a boys’ school along with dozens of other boys and teens. The adult men were taken away, leaving the women and girls.

“They chose and took the girls they liked,” Ahmed recalled. “I remember the girls were crying, as well as the mothers. They were dragging these girls from the arms of their mothers.”
“I was very scared. I’ve never seen such a thing. They were all very big bearded men, they looked like monsters,” he said. “My parents weren’t with me and I was thinking about them, wondering what happened to them.”

Ahmed and the other boys were then moved to Badoush Prison outside the Daesh stronghold of Mosul, Iraq’s second-largest city, where they were kept for 15 days. It was here that Ahmed noticed that every time the militants brought food, the boys would fall asleep immediately after they ate. There were, Ahmed believes, sleeping pills in the food.

The militants taught the boys Islamic prayers, instructed them in their hard-line interpretation of the Qur’an and forced them to say they had become Muslims.

“We were scared of saying that we were not Muslims because they would kill us,” he said.
Ahmed was among some 200 Yazidi boys sent to a two-month training camp in Tal Afar. Their days began with early morning prayer and military training exercises, followed by study of the Qur’an. They learned to shoot Kalashnikovs and pistols. On a large screen, they watched videos on how to use a suicide belt, throw a grenade, or behead a person.

“They were telling us if we were in a fight against the infidels ... we had to blow ourselves up and kill them all,” he said.

There was talk of sending the boys, who spoke a northern Kurdish dialect and knew little Arabic, to other Arabic-speaking countries to learn Arabic, study Islam and forget about their Yazidi parents.

“They were telling us, ‘You are not Yazidis anymore. You are one of us,’” Ahmed said.

“When you grow up, you will blow yourself up”

Akram Rasho Khalaf was only 7 when his town of Khidir Sheikh Sipa was overrun by the militants on Aug. 23, 2014. His family tried to flee, but the militants opened fire and Akram suffered shrapnel and bullet wounds to his abdomen and hand.

“They started to shoot at us. My mother fell and I was hit. These are the bullet marks,” he said, raising his T-shirt to show two large scars on his stomach. Akram was taken by ambulance to Mosul, seized earlier that summer by Daesh, where he underwent surgery.
“They separated me from my mother, my sister, my brother and my father,” he said, adding that he never heard from his parents again, though his mother is believed trapped in the western sector of Mosul still held by Daesh.

Akram fidgeted as he talked about the overwhelming hunger he felt while in captivity. Asked if he was scared, the boy, now 10, said he was too hungry to be afraid.

Eventually, he was brought to Raqqa, the Daesh group’s self-declared capital in Syria. There the militants would throw balls at the children’s heads, Akram said. If anyone cried, they were beaten. Those who didn’t cry were praised for being tough and told they would one day be suicide bombers.

“They were saying they are our friends, but the kids were scared to death,” Akram said, speaking to the AP in Kabarto Camp, near Dahuk, where he now lives with his uncle, two siblings and other relatives some 90 miles (150 kilometers) north of their home village.

“They were telling us, ‘When you grow up, you will blow yourself up, God willing,’ and some of the kids said, ‘We will not blow ourselves up,’” Akram said. “Then they asked us, ‘Which one of you wants to go to paradise?’ And the kids didn’t know what to say.”

“But they wanted all of us to blow ourselves up. They were saying, ‘You have to blow yourself up!’“

Training included sliding on their bellies through barricades of burning tires, jumping over obstacles and off roofs, the child said. Small for even his young age, Akram wasn’t strong enough to handle a gun, so he was forced to be a servant and was sold to various fighters.

Escape

Two years after Akram was taken captive, the boy’s uncle, Hasar Haji Hasan, received a photo on his Facebook page of his nephew dressed in black Islamic garb, along with an offer to smuggle him out of Raqqa for $10,500 — an increasingly common practice as Daesh militants seek to earn cash by returning the youngest of their captives for a price. The family borrowed the money from a relative in Germany, where there is a large Yazidi refugee community. Eventually the boy was smuggled out and taken by motorcycle to a Kurdish peshmerga checkpoint. He was reunited with what remains of his family on Nov. 29 — two years and three months after he was seized by the militants.

For Ahmed, escape came sooner. On May 4, 2015, nine months after their capture, Ahmed, his brother Amin and a cousin managed to slip from the militants’ sight at the military training camp in Tal Afar. Their cousin was soon recaptured, but the brothers hid in a mosque until nightfall, then fled with a small group of other escapees on foot.

“We were following the movement of the sun and continued walking at night,” he said. “We were very thirsty because we ran out of water and we could not find the safe road. We ran out of everything. We were almost dying.”

But fear of Daesh kept them going, and after a nine-day 55-mile (90-kilometer) trek they reached the Sinjar mountains, where Kurdish peshmerga forces rescued them.

“Hide the knives”

Akram’s uncle says his nephew has been deeply affected by his time in captivity, suffering nightmares, anxiety, sleeplessness and bedwetting. The boy’s brother, 8-year-old Raiid, and 5-year-old sister Jumana, rescued separately after ransom was paid, have similar problems.
“Sometimes they become very aggressive and they beat up other children or our children. They are not like other normal children. Their mental health is very bad,” he said.

Akram’s sleep is interrupted by the militants, who menace him in his dreams, the boy said.
“When I go to sleep I see Daesh in my dreams and they say, ‘Come,’” he said. “And I get very scared and I wake up and I can’t go back to sleep.”

Carl Gaede, an American clinical social worker and executive director of Tutapona, a US-based nonprofit specializing in war trauma, says these reactions are common among survivors of the horrors that people have experienced under Daesh rule.

“We’ve seen a number of the children acting out in violent ways and family members needing to hide the knives, hide dangerous items out of fear of how the children might use them because of what they’ve seen and participated in,” said Gaede, who along with his staff works with survivors of Daesh brutality in Esyan camp, where Ahmed lives with his family.

Ahmed sees a counselor, like many of the Yazidis living there. “He tries to restore my mind, to bring me back to how it was before Daesh,” the teen said of his counselor. “He tries to get this fear out of me. He tries his best.”

Ahmed fills his days now with school — English is his favorite subject — and running a small shop at the camp selling women’s and girls’ clothing and shoes.

Asked about his dreams for the future, Ahmed answers immediately. “When I grow up I will take my revenge against Daesh, against those infidels,” he said.

Akram, now a ball of energy on a tiny frame with an easy smile and a killer dimple, also has a ready response. Asked what he wants to do when he grows up, he declared: “Fight Daesh.”


----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1099136/middle-east

BAGHDAD: An Iraqi air force helicopter has been downed west of Mosul Saturday afternoon after coming under fire from the Daesh group, according to Iraq’s joint operations command.

The helicopter was hit while supporting Iraq’s mostly Shiite militia forces in an operation to retake villages still held by the militants in the sprawling desert to Mosul’s west, Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool, the command’s spokesman, said in a statement. The source of the attack was ground fire, the pilot landed safely and there were no fatalities, he added.
The government-sanctioned Shiite militia forces known as the Popular Mobilization Units launched an operation to retake a small village just south of Sinjar on Friday.

Inside Mosul Iraqi forces backed by the US-led coalition are slowly closing in on a small cluster of neighborhoods in the city’s west held by the extremist group. The operation to retake Mosul was launched in October, the city’s east was declared liberated in January and Iraqi forces launched the operation to retake the west the following month.

The US-led coalition does not provide air cover for operation led by the Popular Mobilization Units.

The last time an Iraqi helicopter was shot down was in April, and the crash killed both pilots. In addition to coalition air support, Iraqi air force and army aircraft conduct regular strike operations over the city to support police and special forces units battling Daesh.


----------



## Vergennes

French artillery in Iraq.


----------



## ultron




----------



## HAIDER

ultron said:


>


Look like they are blocking all there escape point first and making them desperate , also month of june is coming up. Which is killer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

HAIDER said:


> Look like they are blocking all there escape point first and making them desperate , also month of june is coming up. Which is killer.


They should be eliminated in mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Malik Alashter said:


> They should be eliminated in mosul.


Iraq June July weather is good enough to kill the terrorist. Don't need to waste bullet.


----------



## Malik Alashter

this for 5/14/17








HAIDER said:


> Iraq June July weather is good enough to kill the terrorist. Don't need to waste bullet.


you right but not mosul the north has mild weather.


----------



## T-55

Mosul: Iraqi bulldozer driver blocks a ISIS suicide car bomb from reaching the target

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Qassem al-Aaraji: the man who fought his own country for Iran's sake*
May 20 2017 12:22 AM




al-Aaraji performing Shiite rituals
Mostapha Hassan
*
Since the ill-starred Khomeni revolution took place in 1979, the foremost aim of Iran rulers was devastating Iraq and seizing its resources.

The Mullahs achieved their long-time dream after the US invasion in 2003.

To reach such an aim, the Iranians crafted watertight plots, forged dirty alliances and exploited many personalities to work in its favor in Iraq.*

One of those 'Iraqi' figures who worked for Iran is the incumbent minister of interior Qassem al-Aaraji.

He has deep-rooted fishy alliance with the Iranians. And he is keen on every occasion to declare his support to it and its militias, including Badr Organizations and IMIS.

Captive in Iran

Al-Aaraji is deeply tied to Iran. His remarks and stances are very indicative in this respect.

The reason for this seems because he spend a lot of time there in Ayatollah Muthari University where he got a BA in Accounting. He also received a Bachelor of Islamic Science from the Imam Kadhim College of Evening Studies in Iran.

He moved to Tehran shortly after the Khomeni uprising started.

At the time, he joined the ranks of the Iraqi opposition after the end of the Gulf War.

He was one of the disciples of the Shiite cleric Ahmed al-Khafagi, who is one of the founders of Badr Organization.

Khafagi was assassinated in 2014.

Yet, al-Aaraji was trained under the patronage of senior commanders of both Badr Organizations and IMIS including Hadi al-Aameri and Mahdi al-Muhandis.






Thereafter he joined Badr Organization and received training there 'to fight the Iraqi forces commanded by the late Iraqi president Saddam Hussein in the 1980s eight-year war.

While in captivity in Iran, he pledged allegiance to the Mullah regime.

In 1984, he was fighting against the Iranians, but he fell in captivity and was moved to Barandk camp, along with 700 captives.

While there, he joined Badr Organization which works for the regime in Iran.

Iran regime was exploiting the Iraqi soldiers who fell in captivity to its interest. He offered them to disavow Saddam regime. Who accepts from among them enjoyed 'special treatment' and was enlisted in the ranks of the terror militias fighting the Iraqi forces during the war.

According to sources, Aaraji's activities in Iran were mainly linked to the IRGC's mobilization forces, tasked with carrying out terror operations beyond borders.

As it is the case for all commanders of Iran-backed terror militias in Iraq, al-Aaraji is on good terms with the commander of the so-called Quds Foce Qassem Suleimani.

Undisputed loyalty

Al-Aaraji is seen by many as one of the stooges serving Iran agenda in the country.
He defends the Mullah regime both in words and action.

More than once he made remarks glorifying the Iranian regime and the 'Islamic revolution.
Moreover, he claims that Iran has made a positive role in Iraq since 2003.






Iran stood by the side of the Iraqis since the era of the despot Saddam, a video showed him as saying.
He added Tehran supported all the Iraqi government in the post-Saddam era.

Aaraji went on to say that 'nobody can deny the role of Iran in defending the Iraqis and the entire region in the face of ISIS and other terror groups.

He got in parliament, as a lawmaker for Wasset province, in its third term. And he is a member of the defense and security committee.

He represents Badr Bloc in the parliament.

Dangerous terrorist

The Iraqi incumbent top cop has a rich record of terror support.

He was arrested by US forces on January 17, 2007 and was listed as a dangerous terrorist by the US prison system KAW130.

He was released after 26 months in detention.

Al-Aaraji is a staunch advocate of the Iran-backed IMIS. He once was quoted as saying' if it were not for Iran, Baghdad would fall to ISIS.

During a televised debate, he appeared defending IMIS militia, telling the other guest that 'we have no militias. Those fighters are 'more honorable than you and your masters'.






I will not let you label IMIS as militias, he continued, adding 'you defend killers and criminals…you are not in position to attack those who fight for the honor of all Iraqis!

He also adopts an adamantly sectarian rhetoric. Another video showed him as refusing to accept a Sunni PM for Iraq.

If anybody of us says he accepts the appointment of a Sunni PM, I will tell him he is liar, the video showed him as saying.

Experts exclaim about the fact he is holding a key post in the Iraqi government despite the fact that he is a staunch supporter for Iran and its terror in the region.

The Iraqi government seems to be turning a blind eye to the proven record of terror for Aaraji, they added.

http://www.thebaghdadpost.com/en/st...an-who-fought-his-own-country-for-Iran-s-sake

The Baghdad Post is a an excellent media run by Iraqi patriots exposing the satanic Wilayat al-Faqih farsi Mullah filth in beloved Iraq and their demonic agenda and actions which will eventually be dealt with and combated successfully. 
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Ck4o6kJWg

*At least 47 districts have been liberated in Mosul's right bank so far, Lt Gen Talib Shaghati, Commander of Counter-Terrorism Service (CTS) said on Saturday.*


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> *Qassem al-Aaraji: the man who fought his own country for Iran's sake*
> May 20 2017 12:22 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al-Aaraji performing Shiite rituals
> Mostapha Hassan
> *
> Since the ill-starred Khomeni revolution took place in 1979, the foremost aim of Iran rulers was devastating Iraq and seizing its resources.
> 
> The Mullahs achieved their long-time dream after the US invasion in 2003.
> 
> To reach such an aim, the Iranians crafted watertight plots, forged dirty alliances and exploited many personalities to work in its favor in Iraq.*
> 
> One of those 'Iraqi' figures who worked for Iran is the incumbent minister of interior Qassem al-Aaraji.
> 
> He has deep-rooted fishy alliance with the Iranians. And he is keen on every occasion to declare his support to it and its militias, including Badr Organizations and IMIS.
> 
> Captive in Iran
> 
> Al-Aaraji is deeply tied to Iran. His remarks and stances are very indicative in this respect.
> 
> The reason for this seems because he spend a lot of time there in Ayatollah Muthari University where he got a BA in Accounting. He also received a Bachelor of Islamic Science from the Imam Kadhim College of Evening Studies in Iran.
> 
> He moved to Tehran shortly after the Khomeni uprising started.
> 
> At the time, he joined the ranks of the Iraqi opposition after the end of the Gulf War.
> 
> He was one of the disciples of the Shiite cleric Ahmed al-Khafagi, who is one of the founders of Badr Organization.
> 
> Khafagi was assassinated in 2014.
> 
> Yet, al-Aaraji was trained under the patronage of senior commanders of both Badr Organizations and IMIS including Hadi al-Aameri and Mahdi al-Muhandis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereafter he joined Badr Organization and received training there 'to fight the Iraqi forces commanded by the late Iraqi president Saddam Hussein in the 1980s eight-year war.
> 
> While in captivity in Iran, he pledged allegiance to the Mullah regime.
> 
> In 1984, he was fighting against the Iranians, but he fell in captivity and was moved to Barandk camp, along with 700 captives.
> 
> While there, he joined Badr Organization which works for the regime in Iran.
> 
> Iran regime was exploiting the Iraqi soldiers who fell in captivity to its interest. He offered them to disavow Saddam regime. Who accepts from among them enjoyed 'special treatment' and was enlisted in the ranks of the terror militias fighting the Iraqi forces during the war.
> 
> According to sources, Aaraji's activities in Iran were mainly linked to the IRGC's mobilization forces, tasked with carrying out terror operations beyond borders.
> 
> As it is the case for all commanders of Iran-backed terror militias in Iraq, al-Aaraji is on good terms with the commander of the so-called Quds Foce Qassem Suleimani.
> 
> Undisputed loyalty
> 
> Al-Aaraji is seen by many as one of the stooges serving Iran agenda in the country.
> He defends the Mullah regime both in words and action.
> 
> More than once he made remarks glorifying the Iranian regime and the 'Islamic revolution.
> Moreover, he claims that Iran has made a positive role in Iraq since 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran stood by the side of the Iraqis since the era of the despot Saddam, a video showed him as saying.
> He added Tehran supported all the Iraqi government in the post-Saddam era.
> 
> Aaraji went on to say that 'nobody can deny the role of Iran in defending the Iraqis and the entire region in the face of ISIS and other terror groups.
> 
> He got in parliament, as a lawmaker for Wasset province, in its third term. And he is a member of the defense and security committee.
> 
> He represents Badr Bloc in the parliament.
> 
> Dangerous terrorist
> 
> The Iraqi incumbent top cop has a rich record of terror support.
> 
> He was arrested by US forces on January 17, 2007 and was listed as a dangerous terrorist by the US prison system KAW130.
> 
> He was released after 26 months in detention.
> 
> Al-Aaraji is a staunch advocate of the Iran-backed IMIS. He once was quoted as saying' if it were not for Iran, Baghdad would fall to ISIS.
> 
> During a televised debate, he appeared defending IMIS militia, telling the other guest that 'we have no militias. Those fighters are 'more honorable than you and your masters'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not let you label IMIS as militias, he continued, adding 'you defend killers and criminals…you are not in position to attack those who fight for the honor of all Iraqis!
> 
> He also adopts an adamantly sectarian rhetoric. Another video showed him as refusing to accept a Sunni PM for Iraq.
> 
> If anybody of us says he accepts the appointment of a Sunni PM, I will tell him he is liar, the video showed him as saying.
> 
> Experts exclaim about the fact he is holding a key post in the Iraqi government despite the fact that he is a staunch supporter for Iran and its terror in the region.
> 
> The Iraqi government seems to be turning a blind eye to the proven record of terror for Aaraji, they added.
> 
> http://www.thebaghdadpost.com/en/st...an-who-fought-his-own-country-for-Iran-s-sake
> 
> The Baghdad Post is a an excellent media run by Iraqi patriots exposing the satanic Wilayat al-Faqih farsi Mullah filth in beloved Iraq and their demonic agenda and actions which will eventually be dealt with and combated successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Ck4o6kJWg
> 
> *At least 47 districts have been liberated in Mosul's right bank so far, Lt Gen Talib Shaghati, Commander of Counter-Terrorism Service (CTS) said on Saturday.*


by looking at the site you will understand the Exact definition of but-hurt news agency


----------



## Saif al-Arab

JEskandari said:


> by looking at the site you will understand the Exact definition of but-hurt news agency



Butthurt are those who cannot stand seeing the truth being exposed by Iraqi patriots who must be applauded for this excellent news agency and for reaching out to a larger audience by writing their news in English as well. Iraq has long been in need of such a news agency.

I guess this statement below by the leader of Iraq (Prime Minister Al-Abadi) is "butthurt" too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866300739945205760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866296067444412416


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-forces-take-center-of-qayrawan-district-in-mosul/824273

Pro-government fighters on Tuesday wrestled control of the center of al-Qayrawan district in western Mosul from Daesh terrorist group, according to an Iraqi army officer. 

Speaking to Anadolu Agency, Army Captain Jabbar Hassan said the Hashd al-Shaabi fighters captured the area following an overnight offensive.

“Scores of Daesh militants were killed in the operation,” he said without giving an exact number of the casualties.

The pro-government fighters also captured two villages near the Qayrawan district, according to army officer Samir Dawood.

“More than 400 civilians have been evacuated from the area over the past hours,” he told Anadolu Agency.

The new development comes as part of a major offensive launched by the Iraqi army to dislodge Daesh from Mosul, which was overrun by the terrorist group in 2014.

Reporting by Ali Jawad and Hussein al-Amir; Writing by Mahmoud Barakat


----------



## Malik Alpha

Congrats so called followers of Ahlul Bayt There is another rape case caught on video by an Iraqi journalist in Mosul.

P.S the journalist is not a Wahabi Takfiri or tooti frooti He is a Shia himself. 

blob:http://projects.thestar.com/a237a5f3-4bab-41d3-99ef-da9a9c6fcd17

@Dawood Ibrahim @Khafee @Sharif al-Hijaz

@beast89 @Serpentine Please somehow defend this act too or blame this on ISIS and Saudi Arabia?

http://projects.thestar.com/iraq-torture-abuse-murder-war-crimes/index.html

If this is the true face of these Shia militias fighting in Iraq and Syria then I would pick Daesh everytime in a battle between them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/turkish-soldier-martyred-in-ied-attack-near-iraq-border/826600
A Turkish soldier was martyred when his unit was hit by an improvised explosive device in a mountainous region close to the Iraqi border early Thursday, a security official said.

Troops from the 2nd Border Brigade Command were attacked in Cukurca, a district of Hakkari province in southeast Turkey, at around 4.00 a.m. local time (0200GMT), the official said on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to the media.

The device -- believed to have been planted by PKK terrorists -- injured two other soldiers who were later treated at Hakkari State Hospital.

The unit was conducting counter-terrorism operations around Avus Tepe.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and EU -- resumed its armed campaign against Turkey in July 2015, since when it has been responsible for the deaths of around 1,200 people, according to official figures.

*************




http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-army-braces-for-fresh-push-on-daesh-held-w-mosul/826901
Civilians are fleeing western Mosul in the run-up to renewed operations by the Iraqi army to purge the northern city of Daesh terrorists.

Iraqi Army Captain Jabar Hassan told Anadolu Agency on Friday that dozens of local residents had fled Mosul’s Daesh-held Old City after calls by the army urging civilians to “leave the area immediately”.

According to Hassan, a number of “safe exits” have been set up to allow civilians in Daesh-held parts of the city to leave their homes for nearby “safe zones”.

“With a view to decisively purging western Mosul of Daesh, Iraqi forces are now gearing up for a large-scale offensive,” he said.

“According to civilian residents who have already managed to escape, the militants are forcing local families to remain in their homes," Hassan added.

In a Thursday statement broadcast on state television, Rashid Yarullah, a lieutenant-general in the army’s Joint Mosul Operations Command, reiterated calls for the “immediate departure” of civilians from Daesh-held parts of western Mosul.

Once Iraq’s second largest urban center in terms of population, the northern city of Mosul was overrun by Daesh -- along with additional territories in northern and western Iraq -- in mid-2014.

Last October, the Iraqi army launched a wide-ranging operation to eject Daesh from Mosul, eventually capturing the eastern half of the city in January.

The following month, the army launched a fresh offensive aimed at liberating the city’s western half.

*Ali Murat Alhas contributed to this report from Ankara.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> Congrats so called followers of Ahlul Bayt There is another rape case caught on video by an Iraqi journalist in Mosul.
> 
> P.S the journalist is not a Wahabi Takfiri or tooti frooti He is a Shia himself.
> 
> blob:http://projects.thestar.com/a237a5f3-4bab-41d3-99ef-da9a9c6fcd17
> 
> @Dawood Ibrahim @Khafee @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> @beast89 @Serpentine Please somehow defend this act too or blame this on ISIS and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> http://projects.thestar.com/iraq-torture-abuse-murder-war-crimes/index.html
> 
> If this is the true face of these Shia militias fighting in Iraq and Syria then I would pick Daesh everytime in a battle between them.



That's ERD, a group within the interior ministry. Not a militia.

In this case, the label 'suspect' is designated upon those that have not gone through an official trial process and judged guilty. That does not mean they're no IS members, simply means they were dealt with more effectively on the battlefield. The neat way to trial and process them is costly in financial resources, time, assets to transport, jail, food etc, that only strengthens the enemy in time of war. Tried before, resulted in IS exploiting the weakness.

Some political officials might label this a war crime but it won't make a lot of difference as these methods are being used increasingly as we recently have seen through video's from other ME state armies.

That aside, Malik is a known IS worshipper, ERD are doing a proper job.


----------



## Malik Alpha

TheCamelGuy said:


> That's ERD, a group within the interior ministry. Not a militia.
> 
> In this case, the label 'suspect' is designated upon those that have not gone through an official trial process and judged guilty. That does not mean they're no IS members, simply means they were dealt with more effectively on the battlefield. The neat way to trial and process them is costly in financial resources, time, assets to transport, jail, food etc, that only strengthens the enemy in time of war. Tried before, resulted in IS exploiting the weakness.
> 
> Some political officials might label this a war crime but it won't make a lot of difference as these methods are being used increasingly as we recently have seen through video's from other ME state armies.
> 
> That aside, Malik is a known IS worshipper, ERD are doing a proper job.



So raping is also a part of dealing with the ISIS? No wonder ISIS was formed due to this ruthless and pathetic mindset presented by people like you. I am glad they managed to kill thousands of you and this war isnt finished yet they will keep fucking u and what is more fun thn watching two pigs fighting eachother?

Yeah I support ISIS against Shia pigs who have the mentality like yours.


----------



## Muhammed45

Malik Abdullah said:


> So raping is also a part of dealing with the ISIS? No wonder ISIS was formed due to this ruthless and pathetic mindset presented by people like you. I am glad they managed to kill thousands of you and this war isnt finished yet they will keep fucking u and what is more fun thn watching two pigs fighting eachother?
> 
> Yeah I support ISIS against Shia pigs who have the mentality like yours.


نحن اولیاء النصر، نحن الجحیم. من اخی ابوعزرائیل








@TheCamelGuy @Malik Alashter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> So raping is also a part of dealing with the ISIS?



Where is the evidence of rape. Rape is often used to aggravate emotions, especially in the Islamic world.



> No wonder ISIS was formed due to this ruthless and pathetic mindset presented by people like you. I am glad they managed to kill thousands of you and this war isnt finished yet they will keep fucking u and what is more fun thn watching two pigs fighting eachother?
> 
> Yeah I support ISIS against Shia pigs who have the mentality like yours.


Yeah, okay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alpha

mohammad45 said:


> نحن اولیاء النصر، نحن الجحیم. من اخی ابوعزرائیل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheCamelGuy @Malik Alashter








This guy can rip your fake hero a new a**hole.


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Abdullah said:


> This guy can rip your fake hero a new a**hole.



He's dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

Falcon29 said:


> He's dead.



It is not confirmed yet. I just posted his pictures in response to a delusional Irani who thinks an axe wielding media hyped fake shit can actually win war against ISIS. Take out the air support and next day they be suc*ing their cocks.


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Abdullah said:


> It is not confirmed yet. I just posted his pictures in response to a delusional Irani who thinks an axe wielding media hyped fake shit can actually win war against ISIS. Take out the air support and next day they be suc*ing their cocks.



Mosul was one big scandal it turned out, and ISIS could not have exceeded what it had in 2013. Of course aerial support is required, since Iraqi forces did not have the best defenses then. They are doing pretty well now. Without aerial support it would slow them down but they still will have the upper hand. Anyway no one is proud of the conflict, no one wants to see the country in state of war or it's people dying on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

This forum is a great tool for NSA to bust the terrorist asses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Malik Abdullah said:


> This guy can rip your fake hero a new a**hole.



This terrorist is now rotting in the dirt, he can't rip a banana now, let alone a human.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...in-bombings-in-baghdad-islamic-state-4680907/

At least 27 people were killed and more than 100 wounded in two bombings in Baghdad, security and medical officials said on Tuesday. In the first attack, a suicide bomber struck near a popular ice cream shop overnight, killing 16 people. In the second, a car bomb exploded near one of the capital’s main bridges this morning, killing 11, the officials said.

The Islamic State group issued a statement claiming the first attack, identifying the bomber as an Iraqi who blew up an explosives-rigged vehicle targeting Shiite Muslims.

IS considers members of Iraq’s Shiite Muslim majority -including the women and children who were victims of the ice cream shop blast – to be heretics and thus legitimate targets for attack.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the second attack, but IS carries out frequent car bombings targeting civilians in the Iraqi capital.

The blasts, which come just a few days into the holy Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, highlight the danger posed by jihadists even as security forces have dealt them a string of battlefield defeats.

IS overran large areas north and west of Baghdad in 2014, but Iraqi forces backed by US-led air strikes have since regained much of the territory they lost and are now fighting to retake the last jihadist-held areas in second city Mosul.


----------



## Hindustani78

Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) ride in military vehicles during a battle with Islamic State militants at Um Jaris village on the Iraqi border with Syria Monday. | REUTERS





Paramilitary forces reached the border with Syria on Monday after securing a string of small villages west of Mosul, according to a spokesman for the group.

The move follows a push by the government-sanctioned forces to retake a number of small villages and key supply lines from the Islamic State group in the vast deserts west of Mosul. Iraq’s conventional military has focused on clearing the city itself, a slow, grinding process in dense urban terrain packed with tens of thousands of civilians.

After securing the border area, Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Forces are ready to move inside Syrian territories, according to Hashim al-Mousawi, a leader with the powerful al-Nujaba militia that falls under the PMF umbrella.

But, al-Mousawi added such a move would require the approval of the Iraqi government.


----------



## beast89

Malik Abdullah said:


> Congrats so called followers of Ahlul Bayt There is another rape case caught on video by an Iraqi journalist in Mosul.
> 
> P.S the journalist is not a Wahabi Takfiri or tooti frooti He is a Shia himself.
> 
> blob:http://projects.thestar.com/a237a5f3-4bab-41d3-99ef-da9a9c6fcd17
> 
> @Dawood Ibrahim @Khafee @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> @beast89 @Serpentine Please somehow defend this act too or blame this on ISIS and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> http://projects.thestar.com/iraq-torture-abuse-murder-war-crimes/index.html
> 
> If this is the true face of these Shia militias fighting in Iraq and Syria then I would pick Daesh everytime in a battle between them.



you know how this works bro...im going to make fun that you don't have a saudi citizenship (never will ) and i'm going to question why aren't you helping your wahhabi cult in syria when you said it was islamic duty. Then you are going to hide under your rock and never reply. Still not in syria just like your pathetic king who sold his people's money for american protection .



NoOne'sBoy said:


> This forum is a great tool for NSA to bust the terrorist asses.


don't worry cowards like saudi wannabe @Malik Abdullah vowed jihad to join his al qaeda heroes for slaughtering minorities but he's still posting on PDF acting tough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) ride on a tank during a battle with Islamic State militants, at Um Jaris village on the Iraqi border with Syria.(REUTERS)*


----------



## TheCamelGuy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870243549102649344@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

TheCamelGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870243549102649344@Vergennes



Totally deserved !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

Serpentine said:


> This terrorist is now rotting in the dirt, he can't rip a banana now, let alone a human.



Lol many Irani general and soldiers face the same fate as his.


----------



## Malik Alpha

beast89 said:


> you know how this works bro...im going to make fun that you don't have a saudi citizenship (never will ) and i'm going to question why aren't you helping your wahhabi cult in syria when you said it was islamic duty. Then you are going to hide under your rock and never reply. Still not in syria just like your pathetic king who sold his people's money for american protection .
> 
> 
> don't worry cowards like saudi wannabe @Malik Abdullah vowed jihad to join his al qaeda heroes for slaughtering minorities but he's still posting on PDF acting tough



Saudi citizenship?I am a proud Pakistani where majority follows the same Islam I follow. I can ask you the same question. Why arent you protecting those shrines and helping your sectarian shits to kill more Sunnis?


----------



## beast89

Malik Abdullah said:


> Saudi citizenship?I am a proud Pakistani where majority follows the same Islam I follow. I can ask you the same question. Why arent you protecting those shrines and helping your sectarian shits to kill more Sunnis?


yeah you're desperate to be a saudi, to be seen equal in their eyes while you be the first one one to be kicked out by the royals. I enjoy watching wahhabi cults getting crushed on all fronts that is all, these wars don't impact me. And less s###ty saudi ideology will head to pakistan so that's a bonus. You on the other hand screamed that it was islamic duty to fight in syria but you're still posting here. Israel is being more islamic than your saudi kings and you right now, risking their men to help al qaeda . Who can take you seriously when you lie to your faith and your promises. Again stop screaming about sectarianism, you just admitted the support for ISIS slaughter of iraqi soldiers on this thread. Keep your promise and head off to syria and help your dying rebels because king Salman is not or are you a coward and can only act tough on here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

He's just an internet rat, brain infested with a virus. If each gov finds these people and digs them their grave the world will be a better place. He thinks he's a tough guy because he picked up some weights at the gym as if he's the only one, homo animal lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

This is madness in 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

@Malik Abdullah

Regarding your latest post of ERD torturing etc.

@2:55 (Capt. Omar Nazar, *Sunni officer* of an ERD/ERU (emergency response division/unit).





Is that not great to have Sunnis doing this kind of work, the ERD is a very good force.

On top of that the journalist turned out to be a Kurd, probably wanted asylum in the west, you can never trust kurds of course. US doesn't seem to mind the news and continues to support the ERD, why would anyone mind except for IS supporters.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Al-Ba'aj is liberated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

*B*udget request from Secretary of Defense Mattis proposes a three-year U.S. commitment to build a far more effective force out of the Iraqi Counter Terrorism Service, or CTS/ISOF, as it transitions from its current main role as an elite conventional force to a more traditional special operations role.

The Department of Defense envisions the CTS, borne of an Iraqi special forces unit created by coalition forces after the 2003 U.S. invasion, as a core security force for the future. It requests $193 million in vehicles, guns and personnel equipment for the force as part of plans to restructure it into both “an elite infantry force” and a “special operations force to eliminate terrorist organizations.”

*It would supply equipment and training to create a restructured 20,000-strong CTS* that would shift back from its infantry role in fighting in Mosul to a counterterrorism function that would include hold-force, police and border troops.

Source: http://comptroller.defense.gov/Port...fy2018/fy2018_CTEF_J-Book_Final_Embargoed.pdf


----------



## Somali-Turk

iraq such a great country to turn into shia/sunni shithole.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Somali-Turk said:


> iraq such a great country to turn into shia/sunni shithole.


Hmmmmmm.........I guess they will rise up/overcome that at some point, NO?

It's never easy to move on after deposing a brutal dictator who has ruled a country for decades ruthlessly and without any strong institution whatsoever. However i believe with time stability will return to the country , the Iraqis have got the help and full support of western powers and international community. Once they come together and make up their mind to build up their country while overlooking their sectarian allegiances then the sky will be the limit for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1112546/middle-east






MOSUL, IRAQ: Three years after the Daesh group routed them in Mosul, Iraqi forces are now on the cusp of retaking the city from the jihadists and avenging a historic debacle.

The fall of Mosul was the worst defeat that Iraqi forces suffered in the war with Daesh, and regaining it would cap a major turnaround for security forces that broke and ran despite outnumbering the jihadists who attacked the second city in 2014.

“Of course, we celebrate the successes of the military” three years after the city’s fall, said Staff Lt. Gen. Abdulghani Assadi, a senior commander in Iraq’s elite Counter-Terrorism Service, which has spearheaded the battle.

When Daesh seized Mosul on June 10, 2014 and drove south toward the federal capital, the atmosphere was not one of celebration, but rather fear.

“Three years ago, around this time, Daesh... was moving rapidly toward Baghdad,” said Brett McGurk, the US envoy to the international coalition against Daesh, using an Arabic acronym for the jihadist group.

“Mosul fell, seven divisions of the Iraqi security forces simply disintegrated,” he said.

Iraqi forces “were not prepared for a threat like that” posed by IS in 2014, said coalition spokesman Col. Ryan Dillon.
Daesh “was knocking on the doors of Baghdad.”

At that time, recovery “looked almost impossible, and many were saying, ‘Well, this is the end of Iraq’,” McGurk said.
A combination of factors ultimately stopped the jihadists short of Baghdad, and they were not able to launch a large-scale conventional attack on the capital.

Grand Ayatollah Ali Al-Sistani, the country’s top Shiite cleric, called for volunteers to battle Daesh, and pre-existing Iran-backed Shiite militias fought under that banner to first halt the jihadists and then slowly push them back, while new volunteer units were also established.

The United States meanwhile launched an air campaign against Daesh in Iraq about two months after Mosul’s fall, which became an international coalition effort also involving training and other support for Iraqi forces.
The Iraqi security forces have since recaptured much of the territory seized by Daesh, including three cities, and have retaken most of Mosul, the fourth and largest.

In Mosul, “nothing remains for Daesh except three or four neighborhoods in which it is surrounded,” Assadi said.
When Daesh seized Mosul, “the units that were present were in fact lacking some preparations and some equipment... and therefore the fall (of the city) happened quickly,” he said.

“Now the units are well prepared and their relationship with the citizen — and this is a very important point — is a good relationship and the citizen cooperates with the units,” Assadi said.

“Success in the Mosul operation will highlight how far the Iraqi Security Forces (ISF) have come since their collapse in June 2014,” said Patrick Martin, Iraq analyst at the Institute for the Study of War.

But Martin noted that “recapturing terrain in Mosul should not obscure the fact that the ISF remains incomplete and flawed,” including that “they still have insufficient manpower to clear and hold the country.”

Pushing the jihadists back has taken a massive toll on Iraq: years of battles have left thousands dead and hundreds of thousands displaced, and laid waste to swathes of the country, while many suffered under brutal jihadist rule.
“Nineveh province in general and Mosul specifically passed through a major tragedy,” said Staff Lt. Gen. Abdulwahab Al-Saadi, another senior Counter-Terrorism Service commander.

Civilians suffered through massacres and rapes, while a “very big price (was) paid by all the units” that fought, Saadi said.

The recapture of Mosul will also not mark the end of the war against Daesh in Iraq, as the jihadists will still control territory in Kirkuk province further south as well as in the west.

And then there is the “future threat,” Dillon said, that Daesh “will devolve back into an insurgency again.”

************




http://www.arabnews.com/node/1112606/middle-east
Beirut: US-backed Syrian fighters Friday seized part of a district on the western edge of the Daesh group’s Raqqa bastion and battled to advance inside the city’s east, a monitor said.

The Kurdish-Arab alliance known as the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) broke into Raqqa city for the first time earlier this week, months after they launched an operation to capture the jihadist stronghold.

They are backed by the US-led coalition which carried out heavy air strikes on Raqqa and its surroundings overnight and into Friday.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said SDF fighters took parts of the suburb of Jazra just west of Raqqa’s city limits on Friday.

The monitor said heavy clashes were continuing in other parts of the neighborhood, where at least 15 civilians were killed on Thursday night in the air strikes that hit an Internet cafe.

The casualties in Jazra were among 23 civilians killed in over two dozen US-led coalition strikes on and near Raqqa on Thursday night, the Observatory said.

SDF spokesman Talal Sello said fighters were advancing on several fronts on Friday.

“The SDF has control of Al-Meshleb district (inside eastern Raqqa) and is clearing it of mines and explosives at the moment,” he told AFP.

He said SDF forces had also advanced on the northern front outside the city.

Al-Meshleb was the first neighborhood in Raqqa city entered by SDF fighters.

They are expected to progress from the district into neighboring Al-Senaa, and the Observatory said some of the overnight strikes targeted area between the two districts.

Daesh fighters have been fighting back against the advancing forces with snipers as well as drones armed with explosives, according to the SDF.

They have also reportedly dug defensive trenches and tunnels to try to slow the SDF advance.

“Hundreds” of US military personnel are taking part in the Raqqa offensive, according to the Pentagon, which said Thursday it believed up to 2,500 Daesh fighters were still holed up in Raqqa.

Captured by the jihadists in 2014, Raqqa has become synonymous with Daesh atrocities including beheadings and public displays of bodies, and also emerged as a hub for planning attacks abroad.

An estimated 300,000 civilians were believed to have been living under Daesh rule in Raqqa, including 80,000 displaced from other parts of Syria.

But thousands have fled in recent months, and the UN humanitarian office estimates about 160,000 people remain in the city.

The UN children’s agency UNICEF warned Friday that “an estimated 40,000 children remain trapped in dangerous conditions in Raqqa city.”

“Many are caught in the crossfire,” said UNICEF regional director Geert Cappelaere.

“Children are deprived of the most basic and life-saving necessities,” he added, urging safe passage for those who want to leave the city.

Tens of thousands of people have fled Raqqa and the surrounding area since the SDF launched its Operation Wrath of the Euphrates to capture the Daesh bastion last November.

Many have described harrowing journeys as they fled Raqqa city, with Daesh fighters targeting them as they tried to escape.

Elsewhere in Syria, a US warplane shot down a pro-regime drone on Thursday night near the Jordanian border in the latest incident in escalating tensions in the country’s south.

The US-led coalition said the drone was downed after it fired at coalition forces near the Al-Tanaf garrison, where anti-Daesh Syrian rebels are being trained.

The shooting down came after another incident earlier Thursday in which coalition forces struck “technical vehicles” advancing toward Al-Tanaf.

It was the third time the coalition has struck pro-regime forces near Al-Tanaf in less than a month.
Syria’s government is eager to deploy forces in the area and head off any dispatch of foreign-trained Syrian rebels to fight Daesh in the country’s eastern Deir Ezzor province.

***********





By Ali Jawad and Hussein al-Amir

*NINEVEH, Iraq*
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/attacks-kill-4-troops-scores-of-militants-in-n-iraq/838761

Four Iraqi soldiers and allied fighters were killed in a Daesh attack in northern Iraq on Saturday, according to a local military officer.

Scores of Daesh militants mounted a deadly attack on the villages of Hawrya and al-Khadranya in Shirqat district of Saladin province, triggering clashes with Iraqi forces, army lieutenant Hajem al-Saedi told Anadolu Agency.

He said the attack left four soldiers and pro-government fighters dead and eight others injured.

At least 14 militants were also killed in the attack, according to al-Saedi.

In another development, at least 16 Daesh militants were killed in fighting with pro-government Hashd al-Shaabi fighters east of Baiji city in northern Iraq.

He said casualties were also reported among members of the Hashd al-Shaabi fighters.

Iraqi forces, backed by air cover from a U.S.-led coalition, are currently engaged in a wide-scale offensive aimed at dislodging Daesh from Mosul, the terrorist group's last stronghold in northern Iraq.





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/shia-militia-to-administer-iraq-border-areas-with-syria/838785

The pro-government Hashd al-Shaabi militia will administer Iraq's border areas with Syria, according to an Iraqi military officer.

"The Hashd al-Shaabi forces have completed their operations in western Mosul after recapturing all villages near border with Syria," army captain Jabbar Hasan told Anadolu Agency on Saturday.

"The forces will remain in control of these areas until they hand them over to the army and police forces," he said.

As for a planned operation to oust Daesh terrorist group from Tal Afar, west of Mosul, Hasan said the offensive will be launched "after all districts in western Mosul are recaptured". 

"The decision not to involve the Hashd al-Shaabi forces in the battle is still in place," he said.

Incorporated into the Iraqi armed forces late last year, the Hashd al-Shaabi is a largely Shia fighting force drawn up in 2014 to fight the Daesh terrorist group.

Iraqi forces, backed by air cover from a U.S.-led coalition, are currently engaged in a widespread offensive to dislodge Daesh from Mosul, the terrorist group’s last stronghold in Iraq.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873520806793551872
> Allah sent him to hell immediately after that. @Dawood Ibrahim
> 
> @TheCamelGuy @beast89 look your Rafidi brother is getting blown into pieces
> 
> What a lovely video. cant help stop watching it over and over again.



I'm actually not Shi'a, you will find many Sunnis in Iraq who share my belief regarding the military and the whole IS situation. In fact, good luck trying to find someone against the security forces after what they experienced at the hands of IS.

Your taunting is worthless as well, it has to come from someone valuable for it to affect me in any way. IS is killing people worldwide (that includes in Pakistan every now and then by the TTP) and you're here celebrating like a rat from safety.


----------



## Malik Alpha

TheCamelGuy said:


> I'm actually not Shi'a, you will find many Sunnis in Iraq who share my belief regarding the military and the whole IS situation. In fact, good luck trying to find someone against the security forces after what they experienced at the hands of IS.
> 
> Your taunting is worthless as well, it has to come from someone valuable for it to affect me in any way. IS is killing people worldwide (that includes in Pakistan every now and then by the TTP) and you're here celebrating like a rat from safety.



Someone's *** is on fire. Do check it maybe it is also blown to pieces after watching the video. Whatever has IS done to Shias, Shias were not treating Sunnis good either when Noor Al Maliki was in power. He was a sick person and he treated Sunnis like shit. I strongly believe in revenge whatever happened is because US planted incompetent leaders after Saddam. Those who betrayed their country and helped US occupy the country while simultaneously bark against them are worse than Daesh. About Pakistan well son dont compare your stupid military with ours. Our terrain is not desert yet we dont let these scum hold the ground.

And you are not a Sunni. I dont even consider you a human. A human doesnt rejoice over rape of a woman but you did.

Now watch that video again. Thanks for quoting me I watched it again just now.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> Someone's *** is on fire. Do check it maybe it is also blown to pieces after watching the video.



Actually you failed to anger me, it might if coming from someone else, someone I view human.

So say the video is authentic and he died, what now? If your point is celebrating the death of an anti IS fighter, the enemy is suffering far heavier losses.



> Whatever has IS done to Shias, Shias were not treating Sunnis good either when Noor Al Maliki was in power. He was a sick person and he treated Sunnis like shit. I strongly believe in revenge whatever happened is because US planted incompetent leaders after Saddam. Those who betrayed their country and helped US occupy the country while simultaneously bark against them are worse than Daesh. About Pakistan well son dont compare your stupid military with ours. Our terrain is not desert yet we dont let these scum hold the ground.


Some Shias must've ruined your life for you to hate them that much. Pakistan is far from good, otherwise you would still be there thus save that fake pride for somewhere else.



> And you are not a Sunni. I dont even consider you a human.
> 
> A human doesnt rejoice over deaths of civillians but you just did.


ur considerations are worthless. I am the Caliph, what will you do?

Indeed a human doesn't, a rat (Malik) does.

You can make such posts on every thread on PDF & the internet, it won't change anything. Act your age monkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Malik Alpha

TheCamelGuy said:


> Actually you failed to anger me, it might if coming from someone else, someone I view human.
> 
> So say the video is authentic and he died, what now? If your point is celebrating the death of an anti IS fighter, the enemy is suffering far heavier losses.
> 
> 
> Some Shias must've ruined your life for you to hate them that much. Pakistan is far from good, otherwise you would still be there thus save that fake pride for somewhere else.
> 
> 
> ur considerations are worthless. I am the Caliph, what will you do?
> 
> Indeed a human doesn't, a rat (Malik) does.
> 
> You can make such posts on every thread on PDF & the internet, it won't change anything. Act your age monkey.


Keep whining like a b*tch.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> Keep whining like a b*tch.



Are the Rafida in Iraq winning or not according to your reasoning and logic? Yes they are. The majoos will be marching through the streets conducting their latmiya and you won't be able to stop it, you will resort to crying on PDF.

Now, let us return to the subject


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> N then you say you are not a Shia.Thanks for proving me right. Fkin Taqiya scum. Rafidhi pigs will die sooner or later just like they are dying for centuries.



What do I care if they play latimiya, if it annoys you then that's great. If they do it too much they should be contained as well given that it thwarts education with religious illogical stuff, except that shouldn't be done with suicide bombers as you do.

There are many seculars/nationalists in the region whom are not Shi'a yet are at the forefront in the war against you monkeys. Such as our Sunni friend from the ERD: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iraq...-and-discussions.334171/page-284#post-9534806







Capt. Omar Nazar, who happens to be Sunni has done a good job, wait wait.. you don't consider him Sunni right? I'm sure he gives a shit lol.

Everyone will die, dying by old age or by warfare it doesn't matter. Can you eliminate Shiism? You can't, I guess that means failure.


----------



## Malik Alpha

TheCamelGuy said:


> What do I care if they play latimiya, if it annoys you then that's great. If they do it too much they should be contained as well given that it thwarts education with religious illogical stuff, except that shouldn't be done with suicide bombers as you do.
> 
> There are many seculars/nationalists in the region whom are not Shi'a yet are at the forefront in the war against you monkeys. Such as our Sunni friend from the ERD: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iraq...-and-discussions.334171/page-284#post-9534806
> 
> Everyone will die, dying by old age or by warfare it doesn't matter. Can you eliminate Shiism? You can't, I guess that means failure.



Who said I want to eliminate Shiism? You are proficient in talking from your behind. I am also against suicide bombing and killing of civilians or prisoners. The reason why I hate ISIS as much I hate Asshead is because of this brutality. Now please bugger off I got much better things to do thn indulging in stupid conversation with a moron.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> Who said I want to eliminate Shiism? You are proficient in talking from your behind. I am also against suicide bombing and killing of civilians or prisoners. The reason *why I hate ISIS as much I hate Asshead is because of this brutality. *Now please bugger off I got much better things to do thn indulging in stupid conversation with a moron.



Brutality is the reason you hate them, yet you advocate for killing Shia civillians, right. Now i'm staying


----------



## Somali-Turk

work with security agencies to wipe out the cancer of terrorists isis

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725477352151617537


----------



## Zhukov

TheCamelGuy said:


> I'm actually not Shi'a, you will find many Sunnis in Iraq who share my belief regarding the military and the whole IS situation. In fact, good luck trying to find someone against the security forces after what they experienced at the hands of IS.
> 
> Your taunting is worthless as well, it has to come from someone valuable for it to affect me in any way. IS is killing people worldwide (that includes in Pakistan every now and then by the TTP) and you're here celebrating like a rat from safety.


He is a dumb Wahhabi Crackpot by the way he is posting.After APS Pishawar attack on School, PNS Mehran Base attack, Quide Azam International Airport Attack and Countless other terorist activities killing 4,000 Soldiers and almost 20,000 Civilians Pakistanis are sick of these terrorist supporting Morons. Majority of Pakistanis are Neither Shias nor Wahabi crackos here majority Follow moderate sunni beliefs more close to Sufi Sunnis Sect like turks and Malays. And the majority follower of hardliners are now found being Apologetic and Distancing themselves from International Wahhabi Terrorism machine.
And As i am typing all Takfiri Scums are pushed out of Pakistan by Armed forces into Afghanistan.
They are self disillusioned crackos everywhere. TTP is totally disintegrated. Remaining factions like Ansar ul Islam, Lashkar e Jhangvi etc are desperately pledging to IS and being hunted down like dogs.


----------



## Hindustani78

An Iraqi soldier prepare artillery at Iraqi Army base during fighting between Iraqi security forces and ISIS militants, on the western side of Mosul, Iraq, Saturday, Feb. 25. 2017. (AP)
https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...l-civilians-tells-ISIS-surrender-or-die-.html


Iraqi authorities have dropped leaflets over Mosul warning civilians to stay inside and are telling jihadists to “surrender or die” after launching an assault to retake the Old City.

Iraqi forces launched an assault on Sunday to recapture the Old City, the last district of Mosul still held by ISIS after a months-long offensive.

Commanders say the jihadists are putting up fierce resistance and there are concerns for the more than 100,000 civilians believed to remain inside the Old City.

Late on Sunday, Iraqi forces dropped nearly 500,000 leaflets over the city, warning that they “have started attacking from all directions”.

The leaflets calls on civilians to “stay away from open spaces and... to exploit any opportunity that arises during the fighting” to escape.

Iraqi forces have also stationed Humvees by the Grand Mosque on the eastern side of Mosul, which faces the Old City and is mounted with speakers.

The loudspeakers have been blaring messages to civilians, saying Iraqi forces “are about to end your suffering”.

Messages were also being broadcast to IS fighters, telling them: “You have only this choice: surrender or die”.

The push into Mosul’s Old City -- a densely populated warren of narrow alleyways on the western side of Iraq's second city -- marks the culmination of a months-long campaign by Iraqi forces to retake ISIS’s last major urban stronghold in the country.

The loss of Mosul would mark the effective end of the Iraqi portion of the cross-border “caliphate” ISIS declared in the summer of 2014 after seizing large parts of Iraq and neighboring Syria.

Last Update: Monday, 19 June 2017 KSA 14:39 - GMT 11:39


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/kurdish-soldier-killed-in-daesh-attack-in-n-iraq/845317
A Kurdish soldier was killed and two others were injured in a Daesh attack in northern Iraq on Tuesday, according to a Kurdish Peshmerga officer. 

Peshmerga forces thwarted an attack launched by Daesh militants in the Zarga village in Tuz Khurmatu city, south of Kirkuk, lieutenant colonel Senkar Hasan told Anadolu Agency. 

He said a number of Daesh militants were killed in the hours-long confrontation. 

The attack comes amid an Iraqi military operation to dislodge the Daesh terrorist group from Mosul, their last stronghold in Iraq. 

Since last month, Daesh militants have mounted several attacks in Tuz Khurmatu, which has an ethnically diverse population of Turkmen, Kurds and Arabs. 

Two Kurdish soldiers were killed and three others injured in a Daesh attack in Zarga on May 13. 

Peshmerga forces also thwarted an attack by Daesh militants on an airbase in Tuz Khurmatu, which lies in an area of disputed territory between the Kurdish-administered north and southern regions under the central government.


----------



## HAIDER

I thought it was joke , but its real ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

*Iran president hails liberation of Iraq’s Mosul from Daesh control*
TEHRAN, Young Journalists Club (YJC) -
 In a message to Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi on Friday, the Iranian president extended his congratulations to him and the Iraqi nation over the “liberation of the biggest Daesh-controlled city in Iraq” and the breaking free from the “yoke of crime and violence” that had been unprecedented in recent centuries. 

He added that this great victory was achieved thanks to cooperation, coordination, dedication and struggle by the Iraqi people, army soldiers and Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), commonly known as Hashd al-Sha'abi, backed by neighboring countries.


Rouhani added that the major victory “shows the significance of a genuine fight against those criminals who cruelly displayed violence and murder in the name of Islam.”
He expressed the Islamic Republic’s readiness to continue with the all-out fight against these criminals across the Middle East.
Mosul liberation promises better, brighter days

 Also on Friday, the Iranian president in a tweet commended the liberation of Mosul after three years of occupation and violence.
It promises better and brighter days for the Iraqi people as for all in the region, Rouhani said on his official Twitter account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

73 T-90S tanks to be delivered to Iraq according to Russia's Uralvagonzavod. Important short term solution for tank shortage though still way behind requirements.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

I hope Iraqi army Captures these isis hot heads and burns them alive.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

*IS is massacring people in Tal Afar who are trying to flee, reports of up to 200 killed. Another achievement of erdogan's barking which stalled operations to liberate Tal Afar.
*
He's the only reason the Tal Afar OP has been delayed for many months as the army is too busy to deal with it, the PMU could but some monkey up north would cry buckets, the PMU should go ahead with the OP.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

TheCamelGuy said:


> *IS is massacring people in Tal Afar who are trying to flee, reports of up to 200 killed. Another achievement of erdogan's barking which stalled operations to liberate Tal Afar.
> *
> He's the only reason the Tal Afar OP has been delayed for many months as the army is too busy to deal with it, the PMU could but some monkey up north would cry buckets, the PMU should go ahead with the OP.​



What has erdogans speech got to do with it? Is the Turkish army base there or something?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Baybars Han said:


> What has erdogans speech got to do with it? Is the Turkish army base there or something?



Erdogan raised hell about the PMU preparing to take Tal Afar, he went as far as bringing the US into it. This led to the US and Baghdad agreeing that the Iraqi army (busy with Mosul) will lead the Tal Afar operation instead of the PMU. This means Tal Afar has been waiting and still has to wait till Mosul is done. 

As if it makes a difference, only does for the people of Tal Afar in the negative that is.


----------



## Oublious

TheCamelGuy said:


> Erdogan raised hell about the PMU preparing to take Tal Afar, he went as far as bringing the US into it. This led to the US and Baghdad agreeing that the Iraqi army (busy with Mosul) will lead the Tal Afar operation instead of the PMU. This means Tal Afar has been waiting and still has to wait till Mosul is done.
> 
> As if it makes a difference, only does for the people of Tal Afar in the negative that is.




the same idiots wher against Turkish operation in tel afrat...



olm sitr et...


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Oublious said:


> the same idiots wher against Turkish operation in tel afrat...
> 
> 
> 
> olm sitr et...



No need for your operation in 2017. If you wanted you could've prevented IS takeover of Tal Afar which was resisting by launching airstrikes (covertly if needed which Baghdad would've agreed upon). 

As for the siktir et part.. nothing else to expect from you, always useless comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

TheCamelGuy said:


> No need for your operation in 2017. If you wanted you could've prevented IS takeover of Tal Afar which was resisting by launching airstrikes (covertly if needed which Baghdad would've agreed upon).
> 
> As for the siktir et part.. nothing else to expect from you, always useless comments.



http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/01/abadi-iraq-turkey-relations-move-170110180125210.html


oooo you could easily attacked isis, you are the one who wher against turkey...


some stupid iraqi donkey wher threaten Turkey when PMU finished isis they would go attack Turkey if they don't leave the country, i mean wtf are you talking about.

Hasjdi Sabi terrorists threaten Turkey to leave, in the end killed in mosul.

http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2016/10/22/490162/Iraq-Haider-Abadi-Baghdad-Daesh


the blood of dead Turkmens is on your hand....


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Oublious said:


> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/01/abadi-iraq-turkey-relations-move-170110180125210.html
> 
> 
> oooo you could easily attacked isis, you are the one who wher against turkey...
> 
> 
> some stupid iraqi donkey wher threaten Turkey when PMU finished isis they would go attack Turkey if they don't leave the country, i mean wtf are you talking about.
> 
> Hasjdi Sabi terrorists threaten Turkey to leave, in the end killed in mosul.
> 
> http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2016/10/22/490162/Iraq-Haider-Abadi-Baghdad-Daesh
> 
> 
> the blood of dead Turkmens is on your hand....



Your english is shit, hard for me to explain it to you given that you won't understand. We can try it in Dutch as well but nevermind.


----------



## Oublious

TheCamelGuy said:


> Your english is shit, hard for me to explain it to you given that you won't understand. We can try it in Dutch as well but nevermind.




i now my english shit but your brain is more shitter then mine english, threaten and asking to leave Turkey. And blame Turkey or Erdogan wont work for your faillure, maybe donkeys in the dessert will forget but not us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Oublious said:


> i now my english shit but your brain is more shitter then mine english, threaten and asking to leave Turkey. And blame Turkey or Erdogan wont work for your faillure, maybe donkeys in the dessert will forget but not us.



Yeah

Ok nevermind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious




----------



## TheCamelGuy

You should leave, all ur dictator does is support kurds and isis. Completely silent when IS was marching on and taking Tal Afar, barking when the ISF is about to liberate Tal Afar.

Turkey needs to get rid of the dictator and return to its secular roots, unfortunately those on welfare have taken control of that country. Monkey tries to build the Ottoman empire, he doesn't understand that it won't work in this day and age. Even when the 2 Arab neighbors Syria and Iraq are at their weakest he's barely able to push forward his plans.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

The 73 T-90 tanks will be delivered this year (2017). It is the first batch of the initial order (~150 T-90S tanks). To satisfy the real requirement for tanks (800-1000 MBT per MoD estimates) local production is needed.


----------



## nowleak

Iraqi forces announced completely retaken old mosul


----------



## TheCamelGuy

abrams mosul


----------



## nowleak

*Last hour of Mosul battle*


----------



## HAIDER

@TheCamelGuy how many foreign fighters/ISIS were involved in Mosul take over last year?. Are they still there or how iraqi army will separate foreigners,terrorist from peace loving civilians ?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

HAIDER said:


> @TheCamelGuy how many foreign fighters/ISIS were involved in Mosul take over last year?. Are they still there or how iraqi army will separate foreigners,terrorist from peace loving civilians ?



You mean 3 years ago Mosul take over? 2014. 

Foreign terrorists are usually the hardcore fighters on the lower level, they know they cannot blend in with the populace so they fight till death or blow themselves up. They're also motivated by non-financial factors whereas many local recruits can be lured in for money. The Chechen terrorists turned out to be the toughest enemy somehow, that showed in Baiji and the Baiji oil refinery, whilst ISOF managed to repel them for over a year they were a very hard opponent. 

Foreigners can be spotted out from locals quite easily based on language, dialect, knowledge, name etc. It's spotting local terrorists from local civillians which is the real issue, though that is done by having locals from the neighborhoods speak up after an area is liberated.


----------



## HAIDER

TheCamelGuy said:


> You mean 3 years ago Mosul take over? 2014.
> 
> Foreign terrorists are usually the hardcore fighters on the lower level, they know they cannot blend in with the populace so they fight till death or blow themselves up. They're also motivated by non-financial factors whereas many local recruits can be lured in for money. The Chechen terrorists turned out to be the toughest enemy somehow, that showed in Baiji and the Baiji oil refinery, whilst ISOF managed to repel them for over a year they were a very hard opponent.
> 
> Foreigners can be spotted out from locals quite easily based on language, dialect, knowledge, name etc. It's spotting local terrorists from local civillians which is the real issue, though that is done by having locals from the neighborhoods speak up after an area is liberated.


How chechen been exported inside Iraq and how all the way from Chechnia they end up in deserts of Iraq ?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

HAIDER said:


> How chechen been exported inside Iraq and how all the way from Chechnia they end up in deserts of Iraq ?



Turkish-Syrian border was the international entry point for IS jihadists. Before that, Syrian gov was involved with foreign fighter transfer into Iraq before their internal war started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

TheCamelGuy said:


> Turkish-Syrian border was the international entry point for IS jihadists. Before that, Syrian gov was involved with foreign fighter transfer into Iraq before their internal war started.


Long ago I read somewhere , actual reason of Russian involvement in the beginning of Syria conflict was Chechen IS. Russian spy agency been tracking them down and watch there pattern of reaching ME.


----------



## GiannKall

The question is what happens next day. The capture of Mosul(which is completely destroyed)is a big political victory but now what? The areas of Sunni Arabs(one third of Iraq) is a complete mess with various organizations roaming and no political control. Just because you have set up a couple of bases in cities like Ramadi doesnt mean you control the city. Meanwhile Kurds will hold a referendum and its quite possible they will take with them vital cities like Kirkuk


----------



## Zhukov

TheCamelGuy said:


> You mean 3 years ago Mosul take over? 2014.
> 
> Foreign terrorists are usually the hardcore fighters on the lower level, they know they cannot blend in with the populace so they fight till death or blow themselves up. They're also motivated by non-financial factors whereas many local recruits can be lured in for money. The Chechen terrorists turned out to be the toughest enemy somehow, that showed in Baiji and the Baiji oil refinery, whilst ISOF managed to repel them for over a year they were a very hard opponent.
> 
> Foreigners can be spotted out from locals quite easily based on language, dialect, knowledge, name etc. It's spotting local terrorists from local civillians which is the real issue, though that is done by having locals from the neighborhoods speak up after an area is liberated.


True!!
Here in Pakistan war against terrorists at Afghan border the toughest Son of B****** are the Uzbek tajik chechan based terrorists. Many of my Friends participating in Operations affirm this that local Pashtuun and Punjabi fighters lay arms easily but these Wheat bags(A Slang they use used for white skinned Uzbek tajik Chechan terrorists) are tough as hell well trained and fight till death.


----------



## [TR]AHMET

Just Truth!





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Saif al-Arab

An estimated 10.000 civilians have perished during the almost 9 month long "Battle of Mosul". Much of the city is completely destroyed. Over 1 million displaced locals. It is a very heavy victory.

However unfortunately I see the same mistakes being committed once again like ever since 2003. Arbitrary summary executions, undoubtedly 100's of innocents being killed and accused of being ISIS members etc. Lot's of footage and eye witness accounts (from objective Western and non-Western journalists on the ground) confirm this. Even footage. Just today I watched the summary execution of men (no proof of them being ISIS) that were clearly tortured before they were thrown of a building and afterwards shot at.

What's worse, what can objectively be considered as sectarian terrorist groups (many of their current leaders are war criminals) such as certain Shia militias sponsored by a certain country, are actively fueling the sectarianism and getting away with it. That will never be accepted by any Iraqi Sunni Arab (nationalist, Islamist, Atheist etc.) on the short or long run. Hence the same mistakes being committed. For instance it is tragicomical and intolerable that not only a traitor, like Hadi al-Amiri, who fought against his own country and people on the side of the Mullah's, later leader of sectarian Shia terrorist groups during the previous civil war, is a free man walking and a previous minister! It is asking for trouble. There are tons of such personalities. This is not the fault of Al-Abadi who has done a good job overall against hard odds but those that pull the strings behind the curtains.

It is amazing how cheap the blood of Sunnis in Iraq and Syria have become. It is even more "amazing" to see humans and people on the ground committing the same mistakes time and time again.

The invasion of 2003 was the final nail in the coffin I am afraid. I always tried to be hopelessly positive (despite my open contempt for Al-Maliki, Hadi al-Amiri and their likes), at times not wanting to see the reality in the eyes, but I am afraid that the past 3-4 years in Iraq, has not already intensified and strengthened the already significant communal/regional/religious/ethnic divides in Iraq but given fertilizer to a possible successor group of ISIS. The vicious circle thus continues.



HAIDER said:


> @TheCamelGuy how many foreign fighters/ISIS were involved in Mosul take over last year?. Are they still there or how iraqi army will separate foreigners,terrorist from peace loving civilians ?



Most of the fighting force of ISIS is local in both Iraq and Syria. As are the entire leaderships. Confirmed ages ago. As are most of the suicide bombers actually.

An entire report was published about this some time ago.

You can read it here below:

https://icct.nl/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/ICCT-Winter-War-by-Suicide-Feb2017.pdf

That myth needs to die once and for all.

Vast majority. Non-Arab ISIS fighters are those that find it the most difficult to blend into the local populace naturally. Most foreign Arab fighters in either Syria or Iraq have picked up the dialects. For instance it is not very difficult for a person from KSA, Palestine or Jordan to pick up a local dialect or vice versa after a few months.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Saif al-Arab said:


> Even footage. Just today I watched the summary execution of men (no proof of them being ISIS) that were clearly tortured before they were thrown of a building and afterwards shot at.



People who assume that a video should contain proof for certain people to be deemed part of a group or be judged guilty are looking at it the wrong way. A video presents a tiny part of the information that has been gathered from the situation and the men seen in the video. The soldiers present there know well, together with locals whom are IS and whom are not. PMU does not operate inside Mosul either. The soldiers have nothing to gain from executing random civillians, if they decided to execute them then they must be linked to the enemy, which is the right method.

The other method which would be deemed civil has been tried before. The result was terrorist leaders were locked up in Camp Bucca which became their HQ. Besides, Egypt has executed IS elements in Sinai, Turkey has been seen executing PKK elements and the list goes on. Nothing wrong with it.

--

The army has transformed into an effective fighting force compared to 2014, they must be allowed to conduct their operations effectively without political nonsense. The US knows this as well and has ignored the recent report about the ERU (emergency response division), whilst their method might be wrong according to international law they target terrorists and are doing the job well. That's the only way to win the war.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> People who assume that a video should contain proof for certain people to be deemed part of a group or be judged guilty are looking at it the wrong way. A video presents a tiny part of the information that has been gathered from the situation and the men seen in the video. The soldiers present there know well, together with locals whom are IS and whom are not. PMU does not operate inside Mosul either. The soldiers have nothing to gain from executing random civillians, if they decided to execute them then they must be linked to the enemy, which is the right method.
> 
> The other method which would be deemed civil has been tried before. The result was terrorist leaders were locked up in Camp Bucca which became their HQ. Besides, Egypt has executed IS elements in Sinai, Turkey has been seen executing PKK elements and the list goes on. Nothing wrong with it.
> 
> --
> 
> The army has transformed into an effective fighting force compared to 2014, they must be allowed to conduct their operations effectively without political nonsense. The US knows this as well and has ignored the recent report about the ERU (emergency response division), whilst their method might be wrong according to international law they target terrorists and are doing the job well. That's the only way to win the war.



10.000 civilians have died in less than 9 months of fighting. That's more than 1000 each month. That's not a small number. That's what has died in all of Yemen (similar population as Iraq) in the past 2.5 years of civil war.

Nobody is expecting that ISIS members are to be tried in a court of law. What is counterproductive (as confirmed by far too many videos) is the behavior of certain Shia militias and their dealings with suspects. Nobody is going to believe that innocents have not been killed in this process. Obviously such a policy is counterproductive. As is the involvement of militias led by people who have committed war crimes during the civil war. Hence the same mistakes being committed once again.

Winning the military war against an opponent such as ISIS or similar groups is no challenge for an entire military, government and nation the size of Iraq. What is the real challenge is reconciliation on a political, religious, ethnic and social level.

It is worrying when you have so many Iraqis, not even based in Iraq itself, calling for the destruction of Mosul and the expulsion of Iraqi Sunni Arabs. We even have one such member on this forum with such a logic. Very "nationalistic". His likes would prefer an foreigner, in particular an Iranian Shia from some village in Southern Khorasan almost 2500 km away from Iraq, over an countrymen that is a Sunni despite that countryman living in the same city, province, belonging to the same clan/tribe etc.

Anyway what is your opinion about the likes of Hadi Al-Amiri? Do you as a nationalist like seeing such traitors (objectively speaking) have so much influence?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Saif al-Arab said:


> 10.000 civilians have died in less than 9 months of fighting. That's more than 1000 each month. That's not a small number. That's what has died in all of Yemen (similar population as Iraq) in the past 2.5 years of civil war.
> 
> Nobody is expecting that ISIS members are to be tried in a court of law. What is counterproductive (as confirmed by far too many videos) is the behavior of certain Shia militias and their dealings with suspects. Nobody is going to believe that innocents have not been killed in this process. Obviously such a policy is counterproductive. As is the involvement of militias led by people who have committed war crimes during the civil war. Hence the same mistakes being committed once again.
> 
> Winning the military war against an opponent such as ISIS or similar groups is no challenge for an entire military, government and nation the size of Iraq. What is the real challenge is reconciliation on a political, religious, ethnic and social level.
> 
> It is worrying when you have so many Iraqis, not even based in Iraq itself, calling for the destruction of Mosul and the expulsion of Iraqi Sunni Arabs. We even have one such member on this forum with such a logic. Very "nationalistic". His likes would prefer an foreigner, in particular an Iranian Shia from some village in Southern Khorasan almost 2500 km away from Iraq, over an countrymen that is a Sunni despite that countryman making living in the same city, province, belonging to the same clan/tribe etc.



There cannot be a complete professional fighting force, professional meaning behavior wise especially when it comes to keeping to intl. laws and treatment of captives given that there is not one centralized army operating but multiple units. To add to that, many fighters are uneducated and have no clue how their behavior impacts this war on the different levels. Though that's not just limited to our region, some American troops made similar mistakes. Though ISF has been growing well in the right direction, when it comes to the region they've been operating in a clean way.

Don't know where the 10K number is from, I'd blame IS for most of that.



> Anyway what is your opinion about the likes of Hadi Al-Amiri? Do you as a nationalist like seeing such traitors (objectively speaking) have so much influence?


I believe in supporting the state/nation whichever side it is that rules, whether it was Saddam's regime or Abadi's administration. Ameri puts his political/religious/party first, different belief. Different motivation, same current goal when it comes to the ongoing war. However, I don't influence it. What will happen is that US military will stay in Iraq and then some side (pro US camp or pro Iran camp) will politically grow, either way haven't been there and its riddled with corruption, I can't integrate well there either way to start with so I might be wrong.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> There cannot be a complete professional fighting force, professional meaning behavior wise especially when it comes to keeping to intl. laws and treatment of captives given that there is not one centralized army operating but multiple units. To add to that, many fighters are uneducated and have no clue how their behavior impacts this war on the different levels. Though that's not just limited to our region, some American troops made similar mistakes. Though ISF has been growing well in the right direction, when it comes to the region they've been operating in a clean way.
> 
> Don't know where the 10K number is from, I'd blame IS for most of that.
> 
> 
> I believe in supporting the state/nation whichever side it is that rules, whether it was Saddam's regime or Abadi's administration. Ameri puts his political/religious/party first, different belief. Different motivation, same current goal when it comes to the ongoing war. However, I don't influence it. What will happen is that US military will stay in Iraq and then some side (pro US camp or pro Iran camp) will politically grow, either way haven't been there and its riddled with corruption, I can't integrate well there either way to start with so I might be wrong.



I am not worried about whether actual ISIS members are killed on the spot. That's not going to make me sleep bad at night. What I am saying is that I have seen reports and videos that give me reason to worry. I look at this in a much larger perspective and not just the battle itself. It was already clear from the second that ISIS gained control of Mosul that this control would be temporarily.

I am worried about whether mistakes committed by such forces will be counterproductive in terms of the real battle in Iraq which is centered around the political, social, religious (sectarian) and ethnic disagreements and power struggles. I am worried that this vicious cycle of violence might not end in our lifetime which would be a catastrophe not only for Iraq but the entire region.

However torturing suspected ISIS members and afterwards throwing them off roofs to shot at them from above after they landed, is not really what I associate with the Iraqi army. Here experienced officers should be clear and swift. Imagine what such videos can do if they reach youngsters, teenagers, children etc. from Mosul and other Iraqi Sunni Arab areas of Iraq. Such videos, if we assume that those people were ISIS members, can be used as a weapon to point out that the Iraqi army is no different from ISIS in their methods. It is a dangerous path.

ISIS has to be blamed for the destruction of Mosul but the leadership should closely study why this occurred (the underlying reasons - not talking about the military failure) and not commit such mistakes and learn from them.

Basically I am worried that an eventual military win over ISIS will lead to events that led before the actual rise of ISIS under Al-Maliki. This is where the Iraqi society needs to react even if that means criticizing certain conducts of the military, Shia militias or politicians.

For instance I find it worrying that people even have such ideas of wanting to destroy a city this big in their own country completely. Or that the mistrust is so big that they are of such an opinion.

Why do I dislike and in fact find persons such as Hadi al-Amiri counterproductive in this fight (not only limited to the military context)? Because he is seen by most Iraqi Sunni Arabs as what I described. Al-Abadi, once he gets more power and shows his worth over a longer time, will probably notice this problem and act accordingly by choosing someone with a better record.

This boils down to unity within the country. That should be above everything on the long run. Security will come naturally once that happens. Al-Abadi has done well and overall the work by the military has been above average and it will only improve with time.

However I used to warn about such issues almost 10 years ago and I was called crazy for speaking out against certain Al-Maliki policies and when I said that the few remnants of Al-Qaeda in Iraq might dwarf into something new one day.

I said it countless of times but had the US administration handled the regime change and transition differently back in 2003, they would probably not have faced such a significant resistance and AQI and later ISIS would not have been as powerful as they were.

Anyway it is easy to talk about the past. The key is the future and I only wrote that post because I found that video counterproductive and it disappointed me. Previously I had ignored supposed reports of such incidents but I took a look and I was left with worrying a bit.

Anyway I am of the same opinion in Yemen whenever the Arab coalition kills civilians as it is counterproductive. Luckily I have not seen more than 1-2 videos of Houthi prisoners being treated badly. I know that Houthis/Saleh are not ISIS and I am not comparing them I am just saying that this culture of revenge in the Arab world is often counterproductive. Sometimes we need to leave the pride and ego a bit.

Another thing, after the last areas of Iraq are freed from ISIS (Western Anbar and areas in Salah ad-Din and Kirkuk province) there is also the question of a certain land-grabbing group of people which is again worrying as Iraq should not waste lives, money and time on wars and conflicts constantly. There have been enough of this. Focus should be on economy, education, environment, infrastructure and what matters in peaceful societies. Hopefully this can happen as quickly as possible. A bit of nationalism rather than religious allegiance would also be very positive.

Example:






Such videos make me very happy. Nationals calling for the destruction of their own blood, makes me sad. Hope that you understand.


----------



## raptor22

[TR]AHMET said:


> Just Truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


it doesn't mention many countries ...


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885109031634952192


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am not worried about whether actual ISIS members are killed on the spot. That's not going to make me sleep bad at night. What I am saying is that I have seen reports and videos that give me reason to worry. I look at this in a much larger perspective and not just the battle itself. It was already clear from the second that ISIS gained control of Mosul that this control would be temporarily.
> 
> I am worried about whether mistakes committed by such forces will be counterproductive in terms of the real battle in Iraq which is centered around the political, social, religious (sectarian) and ethnic disagreements and power struggles. I am worried that this vicious cycle of violence might not end in our lifetime which would be a catastrophe not only for Iraq but the entire region.
> 
> However torturing suspected ISIS members and afterwards throwing them off roofs to shot at them from above after they landed, is not really what I associate with the Iraqi army. Here experienced officers should be clear and swift. Imagine what such videos can do if they reach youngsters, teenagers, children etc. from Mosul and other Iraqi Sunni Arab areas of Iraq. Such videos, if we assume that those people were ISIS members, can be used as a weapon to point out that the Iraqi army is no different from ISIS in their methods. It is a dangerous path.
> 
> ISIS has to be blamed for the destruction of Mosul but the leadership should closely study why this occurred (the underlying reasons - not talking about the military failure) and not commit such mistakes and learn from them.
> 
> Basically I am worried that an eventual military win over ISIS will lead to events that led before the actual rise of ISIS under Al-Maliki. This is where the Iraqi society needs to react even if that means criticizing certain conducts of the military, Shia militias or politicians.
> 
> For instance I find it worrying that people even have such ideas of wanting to destroy a city this big in their own country completely. Or that the mistrust is so big that they are of such an opinion.
> 
> Why do I dislike and in fact find persons such as Hadi al-Amiri counterproductive in this fight (not only limited to the military context)? Because he is seen by most Iraqi Sunni Arabs as what I described. Al-Abadi, once he gets more power and shows his worth over a longer time, will probably notice this problem and act accordingly by choosing someone with a better record.
> 
> This boils down to unity within the country. That should be above everything on the long run. Security will come naturally once that happens. Al-Abadi has done well and overall the work by the military has been above average and it will only improve with time.
> 
> However I used to warn about such issues almost 10 years ago and I was called crazy for speaking out against certain Al-Maliki policies and when I said that the few remnants of Al-Qaeda in Iraq might dwarf into something new one day.
> 
> I said it countless of times but had the US administration handled the regime change and transition differently back in 2003, they would probably not have faced such a significant resistance and AQI and later ISIS would not have been as powerful as they were.
> 
> Anyway it is easy to talk about the past. The key is the future and I only wrote that post because I found that video counterproductive and it disappointed me. Previously I had ignored supposed reports of such incidents but I took a look and I was left with worrying a bit.
> 
> Anyway I am of the same opinion in Yemen whenever the Arab coalition kills civilians as it is counterproductive. Luckily I have not seen more than 1-2 videos of Houthi prisoners being treated badly. I know that Houthis/Saleh are not ISIS and I am not comparing them I am just saying that this culture of revenge in the Arab world is often counterproductive. Sometimes we need to leave the pride and ego a bit.
> 
> Another thing, after the last areas of Iraq are freed from ISIS (Western Anbar and areas in Salah ad-Din and Kirkuk province) there is also the question of a certain land-grabbing group of people which is again worrying as Iraq should not waste lives, money and time on wars and conflicts constantly. There have been enough of this. Focus should be on economy, education, environment, infrastructure and what matters in peaceful societies. Hopefully this can happen as quickly as possible. A bit of nationalism rather than religious allegiance would also be very positive.
> 
> Such videos make me very happy. Nationals calling for the destruction of their own blood, makes me sad. Hope that you understand.



We must draw differences between such policies, when speaking of Maliki vs Abadi policies we are talking about the strategic level. The executions that happen on a small scale are operational level and will not be reason for IS support given that they specifically target the enemy, not random civillians as many IS apologists try to tell. The ERU unit which recently was shown in a documentary torturing/executing IS elements is lead by a Sunni, I think you saw the video. All of this is no issue, the military is closely aligned to the US military and they will be working together for the next decade to come. They've also grown and will continue to grow under partial supervision of the US, in one way this safeguards them from the political corruption given that there's a powerful external force keeping overwatch on the development.

That cannot be said for all other branches of the system, corruption I would like to point out remains very high. The state is weak, I don't think there was much corruption under Saddam. As for the land grabbing Kurds, we agree on this. Nationalism wise, I unfortunately don't find too many in Iraq who share my belief; my belief was common in the 80's and early 90's, then religion made its entry into people's ideology. 

As you said, it seems to be going well on the military level which is what i'm most interested in. I'm aware that it requires a combined effort on all fronts to achieve lasting victory and progression of the country. But what can you do when your top leaders are trash?

One should take a look at Hoshyar Zebari's tweets on Twitter, he was a minister in Iraq for over 10 years or something? You can clearly see his pro Kurd, Iraq hatred in his tweets. Such trash should be dealt with as during the old days. Abadi has done good but remains a weak leader, I know that there's a danger in wanting a strong leader given that they often turn out to be dictators.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880501009566633985


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> We must draw differences between such policies, when speaking of Maliki vs Abadi policies we are talking about the strategic level. The executions that happen on a small scale are operational level and will not be reason for IS support given that they specifically target the enemy, not random civillians as many IS apologists try to tell. The ERU unit which recently was shown in a documentary torturing/executing IS elements is lead by a Sunni, I think you saw the video. All of this is no issue, the military is closely aligned to the US military and they will be working together for the next decade to come. They've also grown and will continue to grow under partial supervision of the US, in one way this safeguards them from the political corruption given that there's a powerful external force keeping overwatch on the development.
> 
> That cannot be said for all other branches of the system, corruption I would like to point out remains very high. The state is weak, I don't think there was much corruption under Saddam. As for the land grabbing Kurds, we agree on this. Nationalism wise, I unfortunately don't find too many in Iraq who share my belief; my belief was common in the 80's and early 90's, then religion made its entry into people's ideology.
> 
> As you said, it seems to be going well on the military level which is what i'm most interested in. I'm aware that it requires a combined effort on all fronts to achieve lasting victory and progression of the country. But what can you do when your top leaders are trash?
> 
> One should take a look at Hoshyar Zebari's tweets on Twitter, he was a minister in Iraq for over 10 years or something? You can clearly see his pro Kurd, Iraq hatred in his tweets. Such trash should be dealt with as during the old days. Abadi has done good but remains a weak leader, I know that there's a danger in wanting a strong leader given that they often turn out to be dictators.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880501009566633985



Which is alpha and omega actually. A combined effort that is. As long as that is lacking no everlasting progress can occur. If it occurs it will always be sporadic and prone to destruction due to the weak fundament.

I don't even consider tiny "KRG" as Iraq. The only thing that matters is the disputed territories if we are talking about land. "KRG" is nothing more than a burden for Iraq. The only thing that needs to be guaranteed is future downstream water flow from al-Furat and Dijlah which also involves Turkey.

https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/iraq/2015-08-23/rivers-babylon

http://www.thetower.org/article/iraq-has-another-big-problem-water-and-is-thirsty-for-answers/

http://jpinyu.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/The-Water-Crisis-in-Syria-and-Iraq.pdf

Another catastrophic problem for Iraq's society, economy and future is the role of Iran which every Iraqi patriot is well aware of and understands is a major threat.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/15/world/middleeast/iran-iraq-iranian-power.html

BTW the video that I talked about will have consequences for the perpetrators according to the Iraqi army itself. Remains to be seen but I am happy that the people in power (at least some of them) can see that this was not the way to go.

http://www.thebaghdadpost.com/en/story/14369/Iraq-investigating-Mosul-cliff-killing-video

https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/n...laims-of-horrific-cliff-top-killing-by-troops

BTW, don't worry, I won't waste my time discussing internal Iraqi and Arab affairs with Iranians or other foreigners here so I won't derail the thread. Well-informed Iraqis and Iraqi patriots and nationalists share similar views to mine regardless of sect.


----------



## Dariush

Saif al-Arab said:


> Another catastrophic problem for Iraq's society, economy and future is the role of Iran which every Iraqi patriot is well aware of and understands is a major threat.


Iran is a major threat to Iraq ? LOL


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Saif al-Arab said:


> Which is alpha and omega actually. A combined effort that is. As long as that is lacking no everlasting progress can occur. If it occurs it will always be sporadic and prone to destruction due to the weak fundament.
> 
> I don't even consider tiny "KRG" as Iraq. The only thing that matters is the disputed territories if we are talking about land. "KRG" is nothing more than a burden for Iraq. The only thing that needs to be guaranteed is future downstream water flow from al-Furat and Dijlah which also involves Turkey.
> 
> https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/iraq/2015-08-23/rivers-babylon
> 
> http://www.thetower.org/article/iraq-has-another-big-problem-water-and-is-thirsty-for-answers/
> 
> http://jpinyu.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/The-Water-Crisis-in-Syria-and-Iraq.pdf
> 
> Another catastrophic problem for Iraq's society, economy and future is the role of Iran which every Iraqi patriot is well aware of and understands is a major threat.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/15/world/middleeast/iran-iraq-iranian-power.html
> 
> BTW the video that I talked about will have consequences for the perpetrators according to the Iraqi army itself. Remains to be seen but I am happy that the people in power (at least some of them) can see that this was not the way to go.
> 
> http://www.thebaghdadpost.com/en/story/14369/Iraq-investigating-Mosul-cliff-killing-video
> 
> https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/n...laims-of-horrific-cliff-top-killing-by-troops
> 
> BTW, don't worry, I won't waste my time discussing internal Iraqi and Arab affairs with Iranians or other foreigners here so I won't derail the thread. Well-informed Iraqis and Iraqi patriots and nationalists share similar views to mine regardless of sect.



This is a valid argument.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ck-cockburn-a7845846.html?cmpid=facebook-post

_Iraqi security forces kill Isis prisoners because they believe that if the militants are sent to prison camps they will bribe the authorities in Baghdad to release them. “That is why Iraqi soldiers prefer to shoot them or throw them off high buildings,” says one Iraqi source. A former senior Iraqi official said he could name the exact sum that it would take for an Isis member to buy papers enabling him to move freely around Iraq._

The US is also directly shipping arms and ammo to army/air bases in Iraq instead of delivering them to Baghdad and letting the gov distribute it, for the same reason. Corruption is extremely high


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> This is a valid argument.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ck-cockburn-a7845846.html?cmpid=facebook-post
> 
> _Iraqi security forces kill Isis prisoners because they believe that if the militants are sent to prison camps they will bribe the authorities in Baghdad to release them. “That is why Iraqi soldiers prefer to shoot them or throw them off high buildings,” says one Iraqi source. A former senior Iraqi official said he could name the exact sum that it would take for an Isis member to buy papers enabling him to move freely around Iraq._
> 
> The US is also directly shipping arms and ammo to army/air bases in Iraq instead of delivering them to Baghdad and letting the gov distribute it, for the same reason. Corruption is extremely high



The judicial system is corrupt like other state institutions. This is correct and has been evident for decades. However the problem with arbitrary killings is that innocents undoubtedly suffer. This is a problem in a society like the Iraqi one were tribal revenge and honor are important factors in solving disputes and dishing out justice in the countryside or in places where the state institutions are weak.

I have read about reports of innocent families that were falsely accused by rival local clans, families etc. of being pro-ISIS and they have been forced to fled the city. This causes resentment and they will probably look after revenge and thus an evil circle has emerged.

Another thing, as I mentioned before, torturing even ISIS members and killing them this way makes the perpetrator appear weak and not any better than ISIS. Rather kill them with a headshot or more professionally. If you insist in killing them this way at least make sure not to be caught as such footage can be used as propaganda as I explained earlier.

Anyway who is responsible for that unwanted state of the judicial system if not those in power? It should be their foremost job to serve the nation and people and to ensure that people trust the judicial system. It's a basic element of a well-functioning state.

Similarly various militias who often have a different agenda than the state (government and military) should be closely monitored in such war torn areas. Some of them are already and have tried and will try to challenge the government and create/establish institutions separate from the state. They already exist and such organizations are already strong in several areas of Southern Iraq. Nationalism is the way forward but when you have people who are influential on the ground and who betrayed their country and people not long ago and who are more loyal to that entity than their own country and people, this cannot be any differently.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

@Saif al-Arab

There was a recent chief of staff visit.
(Did not yet watch video to know what results are).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> There was a recent chief of staff visit.
> (Did not yet watch video to know what results are).



Wonderful video and this is indeed a major step towards the right direction. Now this relationship must evolve and include other Arab countries. There should be close cooperation on all military fronts between Arab nations, especially neighbors, joint military exercises, joint JV's, close and continuous intelliagece sharing, especially in the fight against terror, political dialogue via the military at all times irrespective of the political decisions etc.

This is a very good thing by all accounts. I am sure that cooperation occurred earlier but it was not made public.

I see no reason why this relationship cannot evolve in the fashion that I mentioned. This relationship should include a future Syria, of course Egypt, Jordan and all the Arab states willing to cooperate with each other.

Anyway if you take a look at some Iraqi, Saudi Arabian and in general Arab military forums the reaction to this visit is very positive.

BTW the Iraqi interior minister Qassim al-Araji

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qasim_al-Araji

visited Riyadh and met with MBS:

*




*

This is quite significant because Al-Araji is a senior member of the Badr Organization.

Also US officials were involved in the meeting:















Obviously this had to do with the regional fight against ISIS but probably also many other topics.

Regardless of what dialogue is always the best way forward and more so between brothers and sisters. No sane person should wish for enmity despite political disagreements or non-clever regime policies or a few idiotic clerics here and there on each side. Nobody wins from this. House of Saud make a grave mistake when they ignored Iraq post 2003 during the Al-Maliki era in hindsight. They probably had their reasons (according to them) but it was a wrong policy. Many wrongs were committed by various regimes in the region. Mistakes that average people had nothing to do with. But that is the past, the regimes should look towards the future and not to commit past mistakes. This is at least my opinion.

Another video:






@Gasoline bro, if you are seeing this post, I am interested in your views about the potential future cooperation between KSA and Iraq.


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888823575154577408
Send the iraqi army over there @TheCamelGuy


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888885114293202945


----------



## TheCamelGuy

ISOF will take part in Tal Afar operation. Would've been nice to see the operation be done without ISOF to have other units gain experience, maybe PMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Impressive story.

Cannot post the entire article here:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/special-forces-hero-dubbed-lion-10786736

Some nice recent photos of ISOF in action:


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mosul


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Seems like a medium/large number of Mi-17 acquirement is planned for the new unit 'Iraqi rangers' program led by US/Australian supervisors to create an elite infantry air assault unit modeled after the 101st airborne.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/us-led-coalition-tightens-noose-around-iraq-s-tal-afar/880696
By Sarhad Shaker

*NINEVEH, Iraq *

A U.S.-led air coalition on Wednesday resumed striking Iraq’s northern Tal Afar district amid preparations by a French army battalion to decisively drive Daesh terrorists from the area.

“Coalition warplanes struck six Daesh positions today in central Tal Afar,” Musa Ali Julaq, commander of a Turkmen division of the Hashd al-Shaabi (a largely Shia fighting force incorporated into the Iraqi army last year), said.

“We heard several massive explosions followed by a number of small ones as coalition warplanes struck [Daesh] arms depots,” Julaq told Anadolu Agency without giving details as to casualties or material damage.

“A French artillery battalion stationed near the Mosul Dam is now preparing to advance on Tal Afar to reinforce Iraqi troops already deployed in the vicinity,” he added.

The French battalion, which is operating under the U.S.-led coalition, supported the Iraqi army’s nine-month campaign that ended last month with Mosul’s recapture from the terrorist group.

As for Daesh’s current disposition in Tal Afar, Julaq said: “The enemy is now arresting its own elements who are attempting to flee their positions following two weeks of intense [coalition] bombardment.”

The northern district of Tal Afar has remained a Daesh stronghold since the terrorist group overran vast territories in northern and western Iraq in mid-2014.

*******






A U.S. military base has been established near Iraq’s northwestern Tal Afar city, according to an Iraqi military source.

“The establishment of the base came upon talks held between U.S. and Iraqi forces Friday in Mosul’s Zammar district,” Lt. Col. Mahdi al-Khafaji told Anadolu Agency on Wednesday.

According to al-Khafaji, the technical teams have completed more than 50% of their work at the base.

The military base is supposed to be used for planned operations to recapture Tal Afar from Daesh terrorist group.

"U.S. special forces and advisers have been deployed at the base," he confirmed.

Iraqi forces have been preparing to launch an offensive to capture Tal Afar from Daesh after defeating the terrorist group in Mosul last month.

Tal Afar has remained a Daesh stronghold since the terrorist group overran vast territories in northern and western Iraq in mid-2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Five other soldiers were wounded, it said in a statement, without providing further details.*
world Updated: Aug 13, 2017 23:09 IST
AP, Baghdad




A US soldier runs at a coalition forces forward base near West Mosul, Iraq.(Reuters File Photo)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...led-in-iraq/story-xLShfTR6RPSurQqCIyJIGO.html

Two American soldiers have been killed while conducting combat operations in Iraq, the US military said Sunday, adding that “initial reports indicate the incident was not due to enemy contact”.

Five other soldiers were wounded, it said in a statement, without providing further details. It did not identify the soldiers.

Lt. General Stephen Townsend, the commander of US forces battling the Islamic State group in Iraq, said the coalition “sends our deepest condolences to these heroes’ families, friends and teammates”.

More than 5,000 US troops are taking part in the war against IS in Iraq, according the Pentagon. The vast majority operate within heavily guarded bases, collecting and sharing intelligence with Iraqi forces and providing logistical support.


But as the fight has evolved over the past three years, more and more US troops are operating close to the front lines. In addition to the two troops killed Sunday, five other US troops have been killed in Iraq in the fight against IS, including two in the battle to retake the northern city of Mosul.

More than 1,200 Iraqi forces were killed in the battle for Mosul and more than 6,000 wounded, US Defense secretary Jim Mattis said earlier this month.

Iraq’s Prime Minister declared victory against IS in Mosul in July, and Iraqi forces are now preparing to retake the IS-held town of Tel Afar, to the west.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1144171/middle-east
 
*Iraq's Moqtada Al-Sadr visits UAE, strengthening ties with Sunni states*
Reuters | *Published — *Monday 14 August 2017

IRBIL, Iraq: An influential Iraqi Shiite cleric plans to visit the United Arab Emirates on Sunday, strengthening his ties with Sunni-ruled states of the Middle East.

It will be the second such trip in as many months for Moqtada Al-Sadr, who commands a large following among Iraq’s urban poor. He visited Saudi Arabia at the end of July.

The Emirati government will send a special plane to fly Sadr to the UAE and return him to Iraq, according to a statement on the cleric’s website.

The cleric is one of few Iraqi Shiite leaders to keep some distance from Shiite Iran, the main backer of Syrian President Bashar Assad. In April, Sadr called on Assad to “take a historic heroic decision” and step down, to spare his country further bloodshed.

Sadr’s office said his meetings last month with the Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, resulted in an agreement to study possible investments in Shiite regions of southern Iraq. The Saudis will also consider the possibility of opening a consulate in Iraq’s holy Shiite city of Najaf, he said.

Sadr also announced a Saudi decision to donate $10 million to help Iraqis displaced by the war on Islamic State in Iraq, to be paid to the Iraqi government.

Baghdad and Riyadh had announced in June they would set up a coordination council to upgrade ties, as part of an attempt to heal troubled relations between the Arab neighbors.

Saudi Arabia reopened its embassy in Baghdad in 2015 following a 25-year break, and Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Al-Jubeir made a rare visit to Baghdad in February.
(Reporting by Maher Chmaytelli)





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/4-policemen-killed-in-daesh-ambush-in-eastern-iraq/883394

Four Iraqi policemen were killed in a Daesh ambush in eastern Iraq on Sunday, according to a local police officer.

Daesh militants opened fire on a police patrol in eastern Diyala province and escaped unscathed, captain Habib al-Shemari told Anadolu Agency.

Sunday’s attack came as Iraqi forces were preparing to launch an offensive to recapture the northwestern city of Tal Afar, which the terrorist group overran in 2014.

Last month, Iraqi forces dislodged Daesh from their last stronghold in Mosul, once Iraq’s second largest city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1144726/middle-east

BAGHDAD: The UAE signaled its desire to strengthen ties with Iraq during weekend talks with influential Iraqi Shiite cleric Moqtada Al-Sadr as part of efforts by Sunni nations of the Middle East to halt Iran’s growing regional influence.
Al-Sadr met Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al-Nahyan, crown prince of Abu Dhabi and deputy commander of the UAE armed forces on Sunday in Abu Dhabi, according to a senior aide of the cleric.

Al-Sadr also discussed ways of improving understanding between the Sunni and Shiite branches of Islam, at a meeting on Monday with a prominent Sunni cleric in Abu Dhabi.

“The two sides emphasized the importance to act in true Islamic spirit and reject violence and extremist thought,” Al-Sadr’s office in Baghdad said in a statement on his website on Monday, reporting on his meeting with Emirati cleric Ahmed Al-Kubaisi.

Closer ties with Al-Sadr, who commands a large following among the urban poor of Baghdad and southern Iraq, would help Sunni states loosen Tehran’s grip over Iraq’s Shiite community and contain its influence.

The UAE, Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Bahrain severed relations with Qatar on June 5, accusing the major gas-exporting Gulf state of financing terrorism, meddling in the affairs of Arab countries and cozying up to their arch-rival Iran.
Al-Sadr is one of few Iraqi Shiite leaders to keep some distance from Iran. In April, he became the first Iraqi Shiite leader to call on Syrian President Bashar Assad to step down, marking his difference with Iran and Iranian-backed Iraqi militias backing the Syrian regime.

“Experience has taught us to always call for what brings Arabs and Muslims together, and to reject the advocates of division,” the Abu Dhabi crown prince told Al-Sadr, according to report on the Emirati state-run news agency WAM.

The Iraqi cleric’s trip to Abu Dhabi comes two weeks after a visit to Saudi Arabia, where he met Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman.

Al-Sadr’s office said his meeting with Mohammed bin Salman at the end of July resulted in an agreement to study possible investments in Shiite regions of southern Iraq.

The Saudis will consider the possibility of opening a consulate in Iraq’s city of Najaf, it said. Al-Sadr also announced a Saudi decision to donate $10 million to help Iraqis displaced by the war on Daesh in Iraq, to be paid to the Iraqi government.





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/raids-shelling-kill-17-daesh-terrorists-in-tal-afar/884711

U.S.-led coalition warplanes and Iraqi forces pounded Daesh positions in the northwestern city of Tal Afar on Tuesday, killing at least 17 terrorists, according to an Iraqi military officer.

Lieutenant Colonel Shams al-Din al-Anbari said the attacks targeted Daesh arms depots and training sites in the city.

"At least 17 militants were killed and seven others injured," he told Anadolu Agency.

The Iraqi officer said Tuesday's attacks are part of a "plan to undermine Daesh fighting capabilities to make it easy for Iraqi forces to storm the city".

Iraqi forces are preparing to launch an offensive to recapture Tal Afar, a predominantly Turkmen city which was overrun by Daesh in mid-2014 along with vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq.

Last month, Iraqi forces dislodged Daesh from their last stronghold in Mosul, once Iraq’s second largest city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A handout picture released by the Iraqi Federal Police on August 15, 2017, shows Iraqi armoured units headed for the town of Tal Afar, the main remaining Islamic State (IS) group stronghold in the northern part of the country. (AFP Photo)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...y-spokesman/story-3E7D57lXFYjQ8MWx6cZ9hL.html

Iraqi forces are carrying out air strikes on Tal Afar, a town held by Islamic State west of Mosul, in preparation for a ground assault, an Iraqi military spokesman said on Tuesday.

Islamic State’s self-proclaimed caliphate effectively collapsed last month, when U.S.-backed Iraqi forces completed the recapture of Mosul, the militants’ capital in northern Iraq, after a nine-month campaign.

Parts of Iraq and Syria remain however under Islamic State control, especially along the border.

Iraqi authorities had said Tal Afar, 80 km (50 miles) west of Mosul, will be the next target in the war on Islamic State, who swept through parts of Iraq and Syria in 2014.

The town, which had about 200,000 residents before falling to Islamic State, experienced cycles of sectarian violence between Sunnis and Shi’ites after the U.S.-led invasion of Iraq in 2003, and has produced some of Islamic State’s most senior commanders.

“The preparations are under way, there are strikes aimed at wearing them down and keeping them busy, targeting their command and control centers, their depots...these strikes have been going on for some time,” Iraqi military spokesman Brigadier General Yahya Rasool said in a statement.

“We are waiting for the commander in chief of the armed forces (Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi)to give the orders for the liberation battle to start.”

Earlier on Tuesday, Baghdad-based al-Sumariya TV quoted Defence Ministry spokesman Mohammed al-Khodari as saying the ground attack should start after the aerial bombardment campaign.

Tal Afar has become the focus of a wider regional struggle for influence. Turkey, which claims affinity with Tal Afar’s predominantly ethnic Turkmen population, opposes the involvement of Shi’ite paramilitary groups fighting with Iraqi forces, some of which are backed by Iran.

One of Iraq’s senior military commanders, Major-General Najm al-Jabouri, told Reuters last month that between 1,500 and 2,000 militants were in Tal Afar, a figure which possibly includes some family members who support them.

The U.S.-led coalition is also keeping up its support to the Iraqi forces’ campaign to end the militants presence all over the country.

Coalition spokesman Colonel Ryad Dillon said last Thursday that the coalition carried out more than 50 strikes in the past week against Islamic State defensive positions, headquarters, weapons caches, and bomb factories in Tal Afar and also Kisik Junction to the east.

“We fully expect this to be a difficult fight to root out ISIS from one of their last strongholds in Iraq,” Dillon told a news briefing.

Jabouri had a different assessment of the battle, expecting a relatively easy victory because the militants and their families there are “worn out and demoralised”.

Islamic State has also lost swathes of Syrian territory to separate campaigns being waged by Syrian government forces backed by Russia and Iran and by the U.S.-backed Syrian Democratic (SDF) Forces, which is dominated by the Kurdish YPG militia. The SDF is currently focused on capturing Raqqa city from Islamic State.

(Reporting by Maher Chmaytelli; Editing by Kevin Liffey and Angus MacSwan)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-is-attacks-on-iraq-bases/article19504511.ece


BAGHDAD:, August 16, 2017 22:43 IST
Updated: August 16, 2017 22:46 IST

* Militants stage 3 attacks on military bases *
At least 10 security personnel were killed on Wednesday in three attacks by Islamic State (IS) militants on military bases in Iraq’s Salahudin province, an official said.

Six suicide bombers wearing explosive vests carried out a pre-dawn attack on military bases in Baiji town, about 200 km from here, leading to heavy clashes for several hours, Xinhua quoted the source as saying.

*Fighting 2 suicide bombers*
The clashes resulted in the killing of nine policemen and four suicide bombers, the source said, adding the clashes continued till afternoon as the police were still fighting two suicide bombers in the town.

The IS seized Baiji in June 2014, but the Iraqi security forces liberated the town in late 2015.

The liberation of the town gave the Iraqi forces complete control of the highway stretching from Baghdad to Baiji, and allowed forces to use Baiji as a launching pad for a further advance toward the IS stronghold in Mosul.

Baiji has been almost totally destroyed by previous battles despite more than a year-and-a-half of being freed from IS militants.

Inhabitants cannot return to the devastated town as security forces, including the Hashd Shaabi units, are stationed in some bases in the town.

IS militants attacked the posts of paramilitary Hashd Shaabi units in Zuwiyah area, about 30 km north of Baiji, but the forces fought back and prevented the group from taking the bases, the source said.

Initial reports said at least one Hashd Shaabi member was killed and three wounded.

The third attack occurred early in the morning on a Kurdish forces military base near Tuz-Khurmato town that left two Peshmerga fighters wounded and an IS militant dead and another wounded, the source said.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Tal Afar OP has begun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...t-urban-areas-of-tal-afar/article19539854.ece

Iraqi troops on Tuesday reached the first urban areas of the Islamic State-held northern town of Tal Afar on the third day of a multi-pronged operation, said a military commander.

U.S.-trained elite forces, known as the Counter Terrorism Service, entered the al-Kifah neighborhood on the southwest edge of town, Lt. Gen. Abdul-Amir Rasheed Yar Allah, who commands the operation, said in a statement. He didn’t give more details.

Brig. Gen. Haider Fadhil, of the Iraqi special forces, told The Associated Press that the advancing troops didn’t face tough resistance from IS fighters, though they did fire rockets, sent suicide car bombers and used roadside bombs.

Gen. Fadhil expected the fighting to get even heavier as they push into the town’s center which is about 4.5 km (about 3 miles) away. Civilians were not seen fleeing the area, he added. 

The U.S.-backed operation was launched on Sunday, a month after Iraq declared victory over IS in Mosul, the country’s second largest city. Tal Afar, about 150 km (93 miles) east of the Syrian border, is in one of the last pockets of IS-held territory in Iraq. 

Along with the special forces, Iraq’s regular army, militarized Federal Police and Shia-dominated paramilitary forces are taking part in the assault. Iraq’s state-run TV aired live footage showing pillars of smoke rising in the distance as military vehicles traveled through wide, arid areas.

Iraqi forces have driven IS from most of the major towns and cities seized by the militants in the summer of 2014, including Mosul, which was retaken after a grueling nine-month campaign.

But along with Tal Afar, the militants are still fully in control of the northern town of Hawija as well as Qaim, Rawa and Ana, in western Iraq near the Syrian border.


******

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ad-says-is-are-on-the-run/article19540957.ece

* Mr. Mattis described the extremists as being trapped in a military vise that will squeeze them on both sides of the Syria—Iraq border.*

U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said on Tuesday he is confident that U.S.-backed Iraqi forces will finish off the Islamic State militants clinging to strongholds that are shrinking in size and number.

“ISIS is on the run,” Mr. Mattis told reporters after meeting with Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi and other Iraqi government leaders. “They have been shown to be unable to stand up to our team in combat.”

Mr. Mattis spoke alongside Lt. Gen. Stephen Townsend, the top U.S. commander in Iraq, who is due to finish his tour of duty here in early September.

“The fighting is tough,” Lt. Gen. Townsend said, “but the momentum is with our partners.”

Earlier, Mr. Mattis described the extremists as being trapped in a military vise that will squeeze them on both sides of the Syria—Iraq border.

Mr. Mattis had arrived in the Iraqi capital hours after President Donald Trump outlined a fresh approach to the stalemated war in Afghanistan. Mr. Trump also has pledged to take a more aggressive, effective approach against IS in Iraq and Syria, but he has yet to announce a strategy for that conflict that differs greatly from his predecessor’s.

The Pentagon chief told reporters before he left neighboring Jordan that the Middle Euphrates River Valley roughly from the western Iraqi city of al-Qaim to the eastern Syrian city of Der el-Zour will be liberated in time, as IS takes hit from both ends of the valley that bisects Iraq and Syria. 






“You see, ISIS is now caught in-between converging forces,” he said, using an alternative acronym for the militant group that burst into western and northern Iraq in 2014 from Syria and held sway for more than two years. “So ISIS’s days are certainly numbered, but it’s not over yet and it’s not going to be over any time soon.”

Mr. Mattis referred to this area as “ISIS’s last stand.”

Unlike the war in Afghanistan, Iraq offers a more positive narrative for the White House, at least for now.

The ranking U.S. Air Force officer in Iraq, Brig. Gen. Andrew A. Croft, said that over the past few months, IS has lost much of its ability to command and control its forces.

“It’s less coordinated than it was before,” he said. “It appears more fractured flimsy is the word I would use.”

It seems likely that in coming months Mr. Trump may be in position to declare a victory of sorts in Iraq as IS fighters are marginalized and they lose their claim to be running a “caliphate” inside Iraq’s borders. Syria, on the other hand, is a murkier problem, even as IS loses ground there against U.S.-supported local fighters and Russian-backed Syrian government forces.

The U.S. role in Iraq parallels Afghanistan in some ways, starting with the basic tenet of enabling local government forces to fight rather than having U.S. troops do the fighting for them. That is unlikely to change in either country.

Although the Taliban is the main opposition force in Afghanistan, an IS affiliate has emerged there, too. In both countries, U.S. airpower is playing an important role in support of local forces, and the Pentagon is trying to facilitate the development of potent local air forces.

In Iraq, the political outlook is clouded by the same sectarian and ethnic divisions among Sunni, Shiite and Kurdish factions that have repeatedly undercut, and sometimes reversed, security gains following the toppling of Saddam Hussein’s government in 2003.

An immediate worry is a Kurdish independence referendum to be held Sept. 25. If that’s successful, it could upset a delicate political balance in Iraq and enflame tensions with Turkey, whose own Kurdish population has fought an insurgency against the central government for decades. McGurk reiterated U.S. opposition to holding the Iraqi Kurdish referendum.

With Iraqi troops on Tuesday reaching the first urban areas of the IS-held northern town of Tal Afar on the third day of an operation, Mr. Mattis has refused to predict victory. He said generals and senior officials should “just go silent” when troops are entering battle.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shiite Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) gather with Iraqi army on the outskirts of Tal Afar. — Reuters






http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/515766/World/Mena/Daesh

*TAL AFAR* — Iraqi forces advanced Wednesday toward central Tal Afar, one of Daesh (the so-called IS) group's last strongholds in the country, as aid workers braced for an exodus of civilians fleeing the fighting.

Armored personnel carriers full of soldiers and fighters of the Hashed Al-Shaabi paramilitary coalition moved into Al-Nur district early in the morning as warplanes flew overhead, said an AFP photographer on the ground.

They encountered trucks parked across roads with earthen embankments aimed at stopping them, as well as sniper fire and mortar shelling.

Six weeks after routing the militants from Iraq's second city Mosul, the Iraqi forces launched an assault Sunday on Tal Afar, where an estimated 1,000 militants are holed up.

They retook three first districts of the city on Tuesday, but as with the grueling nine-month campaign to recapture Mosul, their convoys face an onslaught of suicide and car bomb attacks.

On Wednesday they "entered the neighborhood of Al-Kifah North... and headed towards the centre of the city," said Ahmed Al-Assadi, spokesman for the Hashed Al-Shaabi paramilitary coalition fighting Daesh alongside the army and police.

"All the lines of Daesh defense outside the city have been broken and the troops are advancing from all directions towards the inner quarters of the city," he added.

As they advanced, troops said they discovered a network of underground tunnels used by the militants to launch attacks behind lines of already conquered territory, or to escape.

In a bid to counter these surprise attacks, the Iraqis dropped leaflets overnight calling on civilians to help by marking houses where the militants are located.

The International Organization for Migration said "thousands of civilians" had fled Tal Afar since the offensive began.

But around 30,000 civilians are trapped in the fighting, according to the United Nations.

Caught between the two sides, those still inside the city have been pounded by Iraqi and US-led coalition aircraft for weeks, as well as intense artillery fire since Sunday.

The UN refugee agency (UNHCR) fears they could be "used as human shields" and that "attempts to flee could result in executions and shootings," said the spokesman for UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres.

The United Nations and aid agencies are working to establish shelters for the displaced.

Those who flee through desert areas face temperatures of up to 43 degrees Celsius (109 Fahrenheit), sometimes for periods of more than 10 hours, putting them at risk of dehydration, said Viren Falcao of the Danish Refugee Council.

Tal Afar was once a key supply hub for Daesh between Mosul — which lies around 70 km (45 miles) to the east — and the Syrian border.

The Iraqi forces massed around Tal Afar on Tuesday before the militants responded with artillery fire.

Army, police and of the Hashed Al-Shaabi paramilitary coalition later took "full control" of the Al-Kifah, Al-Nur and Al-Askari districts, the Hashed said

The Iraqi forces had encircled the city despite what Hashed spokesman Assadi called "intense" fighting. He said the battle for the city would probably last weeks, in contrast to the months-long battle for Mosul.

After meeting Iraqi Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi in Baghdad on Tuesday, US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said the militants were "on the run". — AFP

***********

Army commanders announce ‘liberation’ of Daesh-held Tal Afar’s Al-Tanak neighborhood


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1149606/middle-east

TAL AFAR: Iraqi forces on Wednesday recaptured several districts and advanced toward the center of Tal Afar.
Armored personnel carriers full of soldiers and fighters of the Hashed Al-Shaabi paramilitary coalition moved into Al-Nur district of southeast Tal Afar early in the morning.

An AFP photographer said spotters on the ground called in airstrikes to cover the advance. “Our morale is very high. We are confronting the men of IS (another name for Daesh), breaking their lines and destroying their arsenals,” said Lt. Col. Monzer Abed.

The pro-government forces encountered trucks parked across roads with earthen embankments aimed at stopping them, as well as sniper fire from rooftops and mortar shelling. Six weeks after routing the Daesh terrorists from Iraq’s second city Mosul, Iraqi forces launched an assault Sunday on Tal Afar, where an estimated 1,000 militants are holed up.

They first retook three districts of the city on Tuesday, but as with the grueling nine-month campaign to recapture Mosul, their convoys face an onslaught of suicide and car bomb attacks.

On Wednesday, they “entered the neighborhood of Al-Kifah North... and headed toward the center of the city,” said Ahmed Al-Assadi, spokesman for the Hashed Al-Shaabi.

The Hashed also announced the capture of the districts of Al-Tanak and Al-Sinaai in eastern Tal Afar.

As government forces advanced, troops said they discovered a network of underground tunnels used by the militants to launch attacks behind lines of already conquered territory, or to escape.

In a bid to counter these surprise attacks, the Iraqis dropped leaflets overnight calling on civilians to help by marking houses where the militants are located.

The International Organization for Migration (IOM) said “thousands of civilians” had fled Tal Afar since the offensive began. But around 30,000 civilians are trapped in the fighting, according to the UN.

The UN refugee agency (UNHCR) fears they could be “used as human shields” and that “attempts to flee could result in executions and shootings,” said the spokesman for UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres.
The UN and aid agencies are working to establish shelters for the displaced.


----------



## Hindustani78

Northern Iraq August 15 2017


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1150156/middle-east
IRBIL: Iraqi forces made further gains in their offensive to dislodge Daesh from Tal Afar, seizing five more villages on the eastern and southern outskirts of the city, the military said on Thursday.

In the fifth day of their onslaught, Iraqi forces continued to encircle terrorists holding out in the city in far northwestern Iraq close to the Syrian border, according to statements from the Iraqi joint operations command.
Within the city limits, Iraqi forces captured three more neighborhoods — Al-Nour and Al-Mo’allameen in the east and Al-Wahda in the west, taking over several strategic buildings in the process.

The advances were the latest in the campaign to rout the militants from one of their last remaining strongholds in Iraq, three years after they seized wide swathes of the north and west in a shock offensive. On Tuesday, the army and counter-terrorism units broke into Tal Afar from the east and south.

The main forces taking part in the offensive are the Iraqi army, air force, Federal Police, the elite US-trained Counter-Terrorism Service (CTS) and some units from the Shiite Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) that began encircling the city on Sunday.

About three quarters of Tal Afar remains under militant control including the Ottoman-era citadel at its center, according to an operational map published by the Iraqi military.

*Sailors’ bodies recovered*
The bodies of 20 Iraqi sailors have been recovered after their ship sank following a collision off the country’s southern coast, the Transport Ministry said.

The Al-Misbar sank in Iraqi waters on Saturday following the collision with a foreign-flagged vessel, after which eight sailors were rescued and the bodies of four others found.

The ministry said in a statement that 16 more bodies were found when the ship was raised on Thursday.
Iraqi authorities have ordered the foreign vessel impounded following the collision, which took place in the Khor Abdullah maritime canal between Iraq and Kuwait.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1150796/middle-east

BAGHDAD: Iraqi military officials said on Friday that the country’s forces have advanced into the center of the Daesh-held town of Tal Afar.

Iraqi spokesman Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool told the Associated Press that Iraqi forces took control of several neighborhoods as they advanced toward the center of town and are currently at the outskirts of the neighborhood of Al-Qalaa.

Brig. Gen. Haider Fadhil of Iraq’s special forces said the US-led coalition provided air cover while Iraqi troops pushed into the town’s center. Clashes are ongoing with Daesh militants, he said.

Tal Afar is about 150 km from Syria’s border and it is among the last Daesh-held towns in Iraq.

Meanwhile, Iraqi military investigators said they discovered two mass graves near a former Daesh prison near Mosul containing the bodies of 500 victims of the group.

The Media Cell Security Investigation team said in a statement that one grave near the Badoush Prison site contained the bodies of 470 prisoners killed by Daesh. It said a second grave contained 30 victims. A security official said, preferring anonymity, most of the victims are believed to be Shiites or other minorities.

A massacre at Badoush Prison in June 2014 left 600 male inmates dead. A patch of scraped earth and tire tracks show the likely killing site, according to exclusive photos obtained by the imagery intelligence firm AllSource Analysis.

Separately, the spiritual leader of Iraq’s Shiite majority called on doctors from across Iraq to help civilians fleeing clashes in the latest fight against Daesh in Iraq.

Grand Ayatollah Ali Al-Sistani said medical workers should travel to areas around the battle for Tal Afar to help “to treat the wounded and treat them as a humanitarian, national and religious duty.”


----------



## Hindustani78

Government troops and units of the Hashed al-Shaabi paramilitary coalition, backed by a US-led coalition against IS, launched the assault on Sunday after weeks of coalition and Iraqi air strikes.


----------



## Hindustani78

Army Gen. Joseph Votel speaks to reporters at a base in Taji, Iraq, Friday, May 20, 2016. (File photo: AP)


----------



## Hindustani78

Aug 27, 2017 20:20 IST









* Iraqi forces backed by the Hashed Al-Shaabi advance towards the town of Tal Afar, west of Mosul, after the Iraqi government announced the beginning of the operation to retake it from the control of the Islamic State (IS) group on August 22, 2017. From Iraq conflict to the Great American eclipse, photos of the week from around the globe. (Ahmad Al Rubaye/ AFP)*


----------



## Hindustani78

*Published — *Sunday 27 August 2017
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1151666/middle-east

BAGHDAD: The Iraqi military says it has “fully liberated” Tal Afar’s town center from the Daesh group.

Pockets of resistance remain but the announcement brings Iraqi forces a step closer to taking full control of one of the extremists’ last strongholds in Iraq.

Sunday’s statement says troops have captured all of the town’s neighborhoods but are heading to Al-Ayadia district, about 10 kilometers (6 miles) northwest of Tal Afar, to pursue a group of militants who fled.

Last Sunday, US-backed Iraqi troops launched a multi-pronged operation to retake Tal Afar, a month after declaring Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city, fully liberated. Tal Afar is about 150 kilometers (93 miles) from Syria’s border.

Militants still control the northern town of Hawija as well as Qaim, Rawa and Ana, in western Iraq near the Syrian border.

*http://www.arabnews.com/node/1151821/middle-east
Published — *Monday 28 August 2017
BAGHDAD: A car bomb ripped through a busy market area in eastern Baghdad on Monday morning, killing at least 12 people, Iraqi officials said.

The Daesh group quickly claimed responsibility in an online statement on its media arms, the Aamaq news agency.
The explosives-laden car went off at the wholesale Jamila market in Baghdad’s Shiite district of Sadr City, a police officer said. The explosion also wounded 28 other people, he added, saying the death toll was expected to rise further.

A medical official confirmed the casualty figures. Both officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to journalists.

A plume of thick black smoke billowed from the area and people were running away in panic. At the site, twisted metal and shards of glass littered the pavement, along with vegetables and other goods sold at the market.

“It was a thunderous explosion,” said Hussein Kadhim, a 35-year old porter and father of three who was wounded in his right leg. “It sounds that the security situation is still uncontrollable and I’m afraid that such bombings will make a comeback.”

At least one soldier was seen being evacuated from the scene, which was sealed off by security forces.

The bombing came as US-backed Iraqi forces are in final stages of recapturing the northern town of Tal Afar from Daesh, about 150 kilometers (93 miles) from Syria’s border.

On Sunday, Iraqi military said it had “fully liberated” Tal Afar’s town center from Daesh militants. On Monday, the troops fought at the outskirts of Al-Ayadia district, about 10 kilometers (6 miles) northwest of Tal Afar, where most of the militants fled.

Tal Afar was one of the few remaining towns in Iraq still in Daesh hands following the liberation of Mosul in July from the Daesh group. The Sunni militant group still controls the northern town of Hawija, as well as Qaim, Rawa and Ana, in western Iraq near the Syrian border.














Smoke rises from clashes during the war between Iraqi army and Shiite Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) against Daesh (the so-called IS) militants in Al-Ayadiya, northwest of Tal Afar, Monday. — Reuters





http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/516097/World/Mena/Daesh


*BAGHDAD* — More than 200 Daesh (the so-called IS) militants were killed in the southwestern direction of Tal Afar, which was handled by the army’s Counter-Terrorism Service, the Joint Operations Command announced.

In a statement on Sunday, the JOC said 217 militants and eight snipers were wounded. Twenty-one booby-trapped vehicle were destroyed, while three others were defused. in addition, 105 explosives and fifteen booby-trapped houses were defused. Six tunnels were filled. Several weapons, telecommunications devices and vehicles were seized.

Earlier in the day, the military media said government troops and allied paramilitary forces had retaken full control over the town in a seven-day offensive after Iraqi PM Haidar Al-Abadi announced in a televised speech on Aug. 20 the beginning of operations to recapture Tal Afar, which has been held by the militants since 2014, when the extremist group first emerged to proclaim its self-styled ‘caliphate’. This came after 40 days of declaring victory in Mosul, the group’s former capital, where operations lasted between October to July.

Up to 2,000 Daesh fighters are believed to remain in Tal Afar, Brig. Gen. Yehia Rasool, the JOC’s spokesperson, said in remarks last week. Iraqi troops, police and special forces, allied with the Hashed Al-Shaabi paramilitary coalition, took control of all districts inside Tal Afar on Sunday, a week after launching their latest offensive against an IS stronghold. — Agencies

Some of those inside Tal Afar were believed to have fled to Al-Ayadieh, located on the road between the city and the Syrian border, where they appeared to be making a desperate last stand. — Agencies


----------



## T-55

Popular Mobilization Units: Military Capabilities, Their Role In Iraq and Middle East


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters, Baghdad





Shia Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) members and an Iraqi army military vehicle are seen on the outskirts of Tal Afar. (REUTERS Photo)
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...at-tal-afar/story-fh13dgk44bHxKs7kxi9AkI.html


Hundreds of additional troops were sent into al-’Ayadiya on Wednesday, as Iraqi forces came under increasing pressure to clear Islamic State fighters from their final position in the group’s former stronghold of Tal Afar, military officials said.

Iraqi forces have been facing an unexpectedly tough battle in the small town, 11 km (7 miles) northwest of Tal Afar.

“We have to finish the battle before Eid, whatever it takes,” said Army Lieutenant Colonel Adnan al-Saidi. “We are coming under tremendous pressure from top commanders.” The Muslim holiday of Eid al-Adha begins on Thursday evening.

“We will take back al-Ayadiya even if we have to level all houses and buildings used by Daesh,” Saidi said, using the Arabic acronym for IS.

The fighting in al-Ayadiya has been described by some Iraqi troops as “multiple times worse” than the battle for Mosul, the former de facto IS capital in northern Iraq. The city was flattened in nine months of grinding urban warfare before it was recaptured in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

You think ISIS terrorists are tough? This is what they become after being captured by Iraq's forces:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903385249324945411


Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters, Baghdad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shia Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) members and an Iraqi army military vehicle are seen on the outskirts of Tal Afar. (REUTERS Photo)
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...at-tal-afar/story-fh13dgk44bHxKs7kxi9AkI.html
> 
> 
> Hundreds of additional troops were sent into al-’Ayadiya on Wednesday, as Iraqi forces came under increasing pressure to clear Islamic State fighters from their final position in the group’s former stronghold of Tal Afar, military officials said.
> 
> Iraqi forces have been facing an unexpectedly tough battle in the small town, 11 km (7 miles) northwest of Tal Afar.
> 
> “We have to finish the battle before Eid, whatever it takes,” said Army Lieutenant Colonel Adnan al-Saidi. “We are coming under tremendous pressure from top commanders.” The Muslim holiday of Eid al-Adha begins on Thursday evening.
> 
> “We will take back al-Ayadiya even if we have to level all houses and buildings used by Daesh,” Saidi said, using the Arabic acronym for IS.
> 
> The fighting in al-Ayadiya has been described by some Iraqi troops as “multiple times worse” than the battle for Mosul, the former de facto IS capital in northern Iraq. The city was flattened in nine months of grinding urban warfare before it was recaptured in July.



Entire Al-Ayadiya and Ninawah province liberated, news already outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

Serpentine said:


> You think ISIS terrorists are tough? This is what they become after being captured by Iraq's forces:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903385249324945411
> 
> 
> Entire Al-Ayadiya and Ninawah province liberated, news already outdated.


What's there nationality , they don't seem Iraqi ????


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1154021/middle-east




BAGHDAD: Iraq’s victory over the Daesh group in Tal Afar was the latest in a string of gains against the jihadist group, but Iraqi forces still face massive challenges, experts say.

In 2014, as Daesh staged a rapid advance across northern Iraq, police and military personnel abandoned their posts to the jihadists with barely a fight.

That allowed the group to establish its “caliphate” across parts of Syria and a third of Iraq’s territory including second city Mosul.

Today, Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi, who took office three months after the 2014 military debacle, says the Iraqi state is back, stronger and better organized.

Under the Shiite premier’s command and backed by a US-led multinational coalition, Iraqi forces have retaken Tikrit, Ramadi, Fallujah and in July, after a gruelling nine-month battle, Mosul.

On Thursday, Abadi announced the recapture of the town of Tal Afar and surrounding areas, bringing the whole of Nineveh province, of which Mosul is the capital, under government control.

“Our battle plans are now being taught in military academies, including tactics for urban guerrilla warfare and demining,” said interior ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Saad Maan.

Andrew A. Croft, deputy commander of the US-led coalition, praised Iraqi forces for their achievements.

“The fight would have challenged almost any army in the world. The fact that the Iraqis could do it has given their security forces additional confidence,” he told AFP.

“They have shown themselves to be capable to maneuver against Daesh in all locations in Iraq.”

During the fight for Mosul, described by an American general in Baghdad as “the toughest urban battle since World War II,” Iraqi troops suffered heavy losses.

But they have now forced Daesh out of all its Iraqi territories except the town of Hawija, 300 kilometers (190 miles) north of Baghdad, and a few pockets of territory near the border with Syria.

In doing so, they have repaired some of the damage done three years ago and regained “the confidence of their fellow citizens and internationally,” said Jassem Hanoun, an Iraqi military expert.

Coalition officials say Iraqi-led decision-making and better sharing of intelligence between Baghdad and the US-led coalition have allowed for quicker, more targeted attacks.

But Iraq’s Foreign Minister Ibrahim Al-Jafari warned on August 26 that “victory in Iraq will not mean an end to the danger posed by IS.”

He said Iraq would continue its military cooperation with the coalition, saying it needed “preventive security” against “terrorist cells working in the shadows.”

Hanoun said Daesh would likely go back to its “original mode of operation,” attacking targets such as residential districts and markets.

But a lack of coordination and organization means the security services struggle to cope with such attacks, he said.
The question of whether and how the coalition will continue to operate in Iraq is a hot political topic both for Baghdad and for Washington, which in 2011 finally withdrew its troops eight years after leading an invasion of the country.

Abadi’s cooperation with the US poses a pressing dilemma: what will become of the Hashed Al-Shaabi paramilitary coalition, key to the fight against Daesh but dominated by Shiite militias backed by Iran?

Most Shiite leaders call for the Hashed, currently under the command of the prime minister, to remain in its current form.

But paramilitary groups have played a problematic role in Iraqi politics as far back as the 1930s, according to Mohammad-Mahmoud Ould Mohamedou, professor of international history at the Graduate Institute in Geneva.

The Hashed “is only the most recent version of a national politico-security configuration that has been combined with a sectarian component since 2003,” he said.

The Iraq specialist said the Hashed’s existence was an “admission of the failure of an army trained by US administrations at great financial and material cost over 14 years.”

Experts say alleged abuses both by government and Hashed fighters battling Daesh will complicate efforts to regain the confidence of Iraq’s Sunni minority, marginalized and out of power since the 2003 fall of dictator Saddam Hussein.

On top of the sectarian question, Iraq faces another challenge to its national unity: a referendum on independence for its autonomous Kurdish region, set for September 25.

The US and coalition members are strongly opposed to the poll, saying it could distract from the fight against Daesh.
Baghdad is also set to hold provincial and parliamentary elections in spring 2018, posing a test for Abadi.

The premier has “made the success of the military campaign a selling point as a way to prove his ‘reforms’ are working,” said Kirk Sowell, a political risk analyst and publisher of Inside Iraqi Politics.

But Abadi’s campaign could suffer from low oil prices, which have hit the Iraqi state’s coffers hard.

Sowell said that “as the election will not be held sooner than next April or May, by then the lousy economy could weigh more heavily on voters’ minds” than this summer’s military victories.


----------



## Hindustani78

***************

 





Iraqi security forces and members of the Saraya Al-Salam (Peace Brigades), a group formed by Shiite cleric Moqtada Al-Sadr, inspect the site of suicide bombings at a power plant north of the capital Baghdad, Saturday. — AFP

*7 die in attack on Iraqi power plant *
http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/516445/World/Mena/Iraq

*SAMARRA, Iraq *— Suicide bombers dressed as members of the Iraqi security forces killed seven people and wounded 12 in an attack on a power plant north of Baghdad on Saturday, officials and a survivor said.

Wearing military uniforms and armed with grenades, the three attackers entered the facility in Samarra, about 100 km north of the capital, said Gen. Qassem Al-Tamimi, head of a police unit in charge of protecting the vital installations.

A police officer, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said one of the bombers detonated his explosives belt while the two others were shot dead by security reinforcements who rushed to the scene.

He said seven people were killed and 12 wounded in the attack.

"At 2:00 am we were woken up by shots being fired," Abdel Salam Ahmed, one of the employees who was hit by gunfire in the legs, told AFP from his hospital bed.

He recalled running with colleagues away from the shooting.

"We ran into one of them (the militants). Some of us hid while two others kept running toward the exit, shouting 'we are employees' but they (the attackers) shot them dead," he said.

Prefabricated houses where employees were sleeping were destroyed as explosions rang out in the power plant, an AFP reporter said.

Several tanker trucks were also damaged and the remains of one of the suicide bombers lay on the ground, the reporter said.

The police official said security reinforcements evacuated the employees.

The attack comes as Iraqi Shiites mark the first day of the Eid Al-Adha feast.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attack, but Daesh (the so-called IS) militant group frequently carries out suicide bombings in Iraq.

In 2014, Daesh captured almost a third of Iraqi territory in a lightning offensive. It now only holds two pockets of territory in the country. — AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

By Hussein al-Amir

*BAGHDAD *
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/daesh-attack-on-power-plant-leaves-15-dead-in-n-iraq/900046

At least 15 people were killed and 11 more injured on Saturday when Daesh terrorists staged a suicide attack on a power plant in Iraq’s northern Saladin province, according to local security sources.

"Joint security forces killed eight Daesh suicide attackers who attempted to storm the Al-Jalesiyya power plant in Saladin's city of Samarra," an Iraqi military source, speaking anonymously due to restrictions on talking to media, told Anadolu Agency.

According to Police First Lieutenant Numaan al-Jubouri, seven other people -- mostly security personnel -- were also killed in the attack, while 11 others were injured.

"Security in the area has since been stepped up, while army reinforcements have been brought in from Samarra," al-Jubouri told Anadolu Agency.

Saturday’s suicide attack comes amid preparations by the Iraqi army for fresh military operations aimed at recapturing Kirkuk’s Al-Hawija district and Saladin’s Sharqat district, both of which are still held by Daesh.

In June, the Iraqi army retook the northern city of Mosul, regional capital of Nineveh province, from the terrorist group after a nine-month campaign.

And in August, Daesh was driven from Nineveh’s Tal Afar district following a weeklong army operation.

**






By Ali Jawad and Ibrahim Saleh

*BAGHDAD *
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-forces-gear-up-for-fresh-anti-daesh-ops-in-kirkuk/900178

Iraq’s military has redeployed troops from Baghdad to Kirkuk for a fresh campaign aimed at retaking Kirkuk’s Al-Hawija district from the Daesh terrorist group, the Defense Ministry said Saturday.

In a statement, the ministry said that additional units of the Iraqi Federal Police (IFP) had been sent from the capital to participate in the upcoming operation.

Speaking to Anadolu Agency, Police Captain Jabbar Hassan said that army troops and IFP units had arrived in Mosul’s southern Al-Qayyarah district on Saturday after being withdrawn from recently-liberated Tal Afar in Nineveh province.

According to Hassan, these forces will be employed in the planned campaign to retake Al-Hawija in southern Kirkuk.

“Most of the troops who participated in the liberation of Tal Afar will participate in the Hawija campaign,” Army First Lieutenant Fayeq Numan al-Salim told Anadolu Agency.

Along with army and police units, the Al-Hawija campaign will also likely include Iraq’s Hashd al-Shaabi (a Shia fighting force incorporated into the army last year) and Kurdish Peshmerga fighters, according to the military officer.

“Preparations for the campaign began several weeks ago, but they were stepped up following the recent recapture of Tal Afar,” al-Salim said.

He went on to predict a “speedy victory” over Daesh in Al-Hawija, “similar what we saw in Tal Afar”.

Late last month, Iraqi forces backed by a U.S.-led coalition captured the Tal Afar district in Nineveh province following a 10-day campaign.

A predominantly Turkmen district, Tal Afar was overrun by the terrorist group -- along with large territories in northern and western Iraq -- in mid-2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...f-offensive/story-KXQ3cgoGzZppSGYbkAurmO.html*

*The Iraqi air force and the U.S.-led coalition have stepped up a campaign of airstrikes on the Islamic State group-held town of Hawija ahead of a planned ground assault there*

world Updated: Sep 09, 2017 18:26 IST





Members of Iraqi Army are seen during the war between Iraqi army and Shi'ite Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) against the Islamic State militants in al-'Ayadiya, northwest of Tal Afar, Iraq August 28, 2017.(REUTERS FIle Photo)


The Iraqi air force and the U.S.-led coalition have stepped up a campaign of airstrikes on the Islamic State group-held town of Hawija ahead of a planned ground assault there, according to Iraq’s minister of defense Saturday.

Iraqi forces are pushing IS out of the remaining pockets of territory the group holds in the country after forces backed by the U.S.-led coalition retook Iraq’s second largest city of Mosul in July.

“There are large operations underway ahead of the liberation of Hawija and surrounding areas,” Iraqi Defense Minister Erfan al-Hayali told The Associated Press, explaining that his forces were working closely with Iraqi Kurdish forces known as the Peshmerga as well as the coalition.

Last month, the Iraqi military command overseeing the IS fight declared victory in Tal Afar, west of Mosul and announced Hawija, 150 miles (240 kilometers) north of Baghdad, would be the next battle against the extremists.

The stepped-up coalition strikes are targeting IS territory in western Anbar as well as Hawija, said U.S. Army Colonel Ryan Dillon, coalition spokesman.

“Coming off of their victory in Tal Afar (Iraqi security forces) will use a lot of the same techniques,” Dillon said. “Simultaneous attacks proved to be very successful as did operations ahead of time to let civilians know what to do.”

Defense Minister al-Hayali said his forces began radio broadcasts and leaflet drops on Hawija warning civilians of the planned push.

The United Nations said the operation to retake Tal Afar forced some 20,000 people to flee, according to counts by Iraqi authorities. When the fight for Hawija begins, the U.N. estimates some 60,000 people will be affected.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-army-begins-mop-up-operations-in-diyala-province/905306

By Hussein al-Amir, Mohamed Walid and Sarhad Shakir

*DIYALA/NINEVEH, Iraq *

The Iraqi army on Saturday began “large-scale” operations aimed at mopping up the remaining Daesh presence in the east-central Diyala province, according to security sources.

“Troops from the army’s 5th Division, accompanied by Federal Police units and Hashd al-Shaabi fighters, began large-scale operations on Saturday morning aimed at hunting down Daesh militants still in Diyala,” Police Captain Habib al-Shemmari told Anadolu Agency.

Incorporated into the Iraqi military last year, the Hashd al-Shaabi is a Shia fighting force that has participated in most of the army’s recent anti-Daesh operations.

Supported by the Iraqi air force, mop-up operations in Diyala were launched along three separate axes, targeting the Al-Thalab, Qizlaq and Al-Hadedeen Valley areas, “where Daesh cells are still active”, according to al-Shemmari.

Recent weeks have seen several attacks by Daesh militants on security personnel deployed in Diyala, which lies to the immediate northeast of capital Baghdad.

The army is also in the process of deploying troops to the Al-Shirqat and Hawija districts -- respectively located in the Saladin and Kirkuk provinces -- with the aim of extirpating the Daesh presence in northern Iraq.

In a related development, at least eight Daesh militants and one pro-government tribal fighter were killed in clashes in the northern Mosul province, according to Army Colonel Ahmed al-Jubouri.

“Clashes erupted Saturday between Daesh terrorists and Hashd al-Ashaeri fighters in Mosul’s southeastern village of Al-Adla and the Nimrod district,” al-Jubouri told Anadolu Agency.

The Hashd al-Ashaeri is a pro-government fighting force made up of Sunni tribal volunteers, who, like the Hashd al-Shaabi, fight alongside the Iraqi army.

Daesh, which overran much of northern and western Iraq in mid-2014, has recently suffered a string of major defeats at the hands of Iraqi security forces and a U.S.-led military coalition.

Late last month, the terrorist group was driven from the Tal Afar district in the northern Nineveh province. And in July, the city of Mosul -- once the capital of Daesh’s self-proclaimed “caliphate” -- fell to the army after a nine-month campaign.

***************






http://aa.com.tr/en/americas/us-troops-amass-in-n-iraq-in-advance-of-anti-daesh-ops/905486


U.S. troops have been deployed along the line between Iraq’s northern Nineveh and Kirkuk provinces to support a planned Iraqi army campaign to retake a district of Kirkuk from the Daesh terrorist group, a Peshmerga source said Saturday.

“Large concentrations of U.S. troops have arrived in the Al-Qaraj area some 90 kilometers southeast of Mosul,” Younis Kuran, a Peshmerga officer, told Anadolu Agency.

Armed with “smart” artillery batteries, the U.S. troops are there to support a planned Iraqi army campaign to recapture Kirkuk’s Hawija district, according to Kuran.

“U.S. troops and vehicles have converged on the area and are now preparing to shell the targeted district,” the Peshmerga officer said.

Last week, the Iraqi army began deploying troops to the Shirqat and Hawija districts -- respectively located in the Saladin and Kirkuk provinces -- with the aim of reestablishing control over northern Iraq, much of which was overrun by Daesh in mid-2014.

Central, northern and eastern Kirkuk, meanwhile, have remained under the control of Kurdish forces (Peshmerga and Asayish) since the Iraqi army fled before the terrorist group’s 2014 advance.

Daesh has recently suffered a string of military defeats at the hands of Iraqi security forces and a U.S.-led coalition.

Late last month, the group was driven from the Tal Afar district in the northern Nineveh province. And in July, the city of Mosul -- once the capital of Daesh’s self-proclaimed “caliphate” -- fell to the army after a nine-month campaign.


----------



## Mr.Department

Profesor Ibadi PM of IRAQ :

" We'll defend Iraq against seccionists with military Force "!







Iranian strategist Dr. Sadullah Zarei :

Barzani Regime could be erased for ever






@Serpentine 

Can you please confirm his comment ?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

In the ongoing campaign in Western Anbar the city of Anah (nice looking city and surroundings BTW) has been liberated alongside surrounding villages. Operations to liberate Hawija and Shirqat have begun too.

Video of the ongoing special operations near Hawijah:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911284348896333824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> You think ISIS terrorists are tough? This is what they become after being captured by Iraq's forces:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903385249324945411
> 
> 
> Entire Al-Ayadiya and Ninawah province liberated, news already outdated.


Because not all of them are extreme religious


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkey-iraq-to-launch-joint-military-exercise/919283

Turkey and Iraq will launch a joint military exercise on the Turkish-Iraqi border on Tuesday following a controversial referendum in northern Iraq, according to the Turkish military late Monday.

Turkey started its military manoeuvers in southeastern Silopi region on Sept. 18, a week ahead of the referendum on independence in northern Iraq.

On Monday, Iraqis in areas held by the Kurdish Regional Government (KRG) -- and in a handful of territories disputed between Erbil and Baghdad – voted to decide whether to secede from Iraq.

Along with Baghdad, Turkey, the U.S., Iran and the UN have all spoken out against the poll, saying it will only distract from the ongoing fight against Daesh and further destabilize the region.

In a brief statement on its official website, the Turkish General Staff said the third phase of the military exercise will start on Tuesday jointly with the Iraqi military in the Habur border gate, also known as Ibrahim Khalil border crossing, on the Turkish-Iraqi border in Silopi district of Sirnak province.

The area sits to the north of the Syrian and Iraqi borders and contains the Habur border crossing, which provides the Kurdish Regional Government (KRG) in northern Iraq with its main access point to the outside world.

Across the Syrian frontier from Silopi lies territory controlled by the PKK/PYD. Counter-terrorism operations targeting the PKK on the Turkish side of the border are ongoing, the statement said.

The PKK is listed as a terrorist organization by the EU and U.S. as well as Turkey, although only Turkey has designated the PKK/PYD as a terror group in Syria, where it is used by the U.S.-led coalition to fight Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Department

Here we go, our new guest. ISOF - Iraq











Tonights party in Erbil






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912422346954350593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912340776285327361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912321456494612481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912363392001806337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

SIRNAK, TURKEY - SEPTEMBER 26: Turkish and Iraqi Armed Forces launch a joint military exercise on the Turkish-Iraqi border following a controversial referendum in northern Iraq, in Silopi district of Sirnak province, Turkey on September 26, 2017. ( Fatih Aktaş - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Solomon2

*Iraqi citizens' sentiment may be softening toward Israel*
READ IN: *العربية*
Adnan Abu Zeed September 27, 2017




A Kurdish man holds Israeli and Kurdish flags on Sept. 22, 2017, during a rally to show support for the Sept. 25 independence referendum in Erbil, Iraq. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Marjani

*ARTICLE SUMMARY*
Grass-roots support for improved communications seems to be growing in both Iraq and Israel, though officially they have no diplomatic relations.​

BAGHDAD — Some Iraqis are calling for closer relations with Israel, feeling a common bond of past persecution and a desire for peace and stability. Many people might find two factors cited in this change quite surprising: Iraqis' guilt, and some resentment of Palestinians.

*"There is a dramatic shift that has changed [Iraqi] public opinion [toward Israel] as a result of the Palestinians' involvement in supporting the [late Iraqi] dictator Saddam Hussein and thus getting involved in terrorist operations,"* writer and political analyst Ali Mared al-Asadi told Al-Monitor recently by phone.

"Most Shiites in Iraq have a sense of guilt because they did not support the peaceful Jewish community with whom they lived for hundreds of years in peace and harmony in one homeland, but who were persecuted and displaced during the monarchy [1958-1963] and the Baathist regime [1968-2003] eras.”

Much of the fanaticism and hostility toward Israel appears to have declined in central and southern Baghdad, where the majority of people are Shiite.

On Sept. 9, Asadi wrote, “It is not in the interest of Shiites to antagonize Israel. Shiites and Jews ought to reach understandings based on common humanitarian grounds that guarantee peaceful coexistence in the Middle East.”

Asadi told Al-Monitor by phone, “If we put the influence of Iran and the remnants of the Baathist culture aside, Iraq would have no excuse to keep officially antagonizing Israel, especially since the majority of the Arab states, [even] the Palestinian state itself, hold relations with Tel Aviv.” Asadi apparently was referring to Arab states having contacts or other ties with Tel Aviv, because most Arab states do not formally recognize Israel.. 

Many Sunnis also seem to favor closer ties. Political analyst Maher Abed Jawdah told Al-Monitor, “Even Iraqi Sunnis are in tune with Sunnis in Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the Gulf countries in establishing good relations with Israel, mainly because they are driven by the same hate toward Iranian Shiites, who are very hostile against Israel.”

Much of the favorable sentiment in Iraq is coming from Kurds. Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu supports the Kurdish quest for an independent state in northern Iraq. This has pushed some Kurds to promote the idea of openness to Israel and to call for turning their relationship into an official one. Some media outlets even showed Kurdish cities raising the Israeli flag next to the Kurdish flag as they prepared for a Sept. 25 vote on a nonbinding independence referendum, which passed overwhelmingly.

As for Iraq’s official position, Maher said, “The Iraqi state rejects relations with Israel. The influential, Iran-backed Shiite factions in Iraq would not allow any friendlier official stance toward Israel.”

He added, "But the [Iraqi] Shiite public opinion is no longer as hostile to Israel as it was in the past, because of the participation of Arabs, especially Palestinians, in the bombing of Iraq,” he added.

Shuruq al-Abayji, an Iraqi parliamentarian, told Al-Monitor, “There are many individuals in Iraq calling for establishing relations with Israel, though they don't represent the official state position. However, Israel is seeking to galvanize these individual views through special agendas.”

Mithal al-Alusi, a former Iraqi parliamentarian and longtime outspoken advocate of normalizing ties with Israel, sees communication as the key to achieving that goal.

“The need to communicate and have dialogue with everyone at the level of states, parties and individuals, including Israel, is the way to solve problems in the region and achieve a secure future for all peoples,” he told Al-Monitor. "The current communications revolution means everyone has become able to express their opinion freely, regardless of the official stance of a government or a state. Many positions and stances have [become] pro-Israel.”

Linda Menuhin, a Jewish writer and former journalist born in Baghdad and based in Israel, told Al-Monitor by phone of her experience with the issue. “Many of the Iraqis I am in touch with encourage good relations with Israel. Many of them also want to visit Israel and even settle there.”

Aziz, who studied public administration in the United States, added, “I think relations between Israel and Iraq will flourish in the future, and I hope by then I will be the first Israeli ambassador to Iraq."

Found in:KURDISTAN STATE EFFORTS



Adnan Abu Zeed is an Iraqi author and journalist. He holds a degree in engineering technology from Iraq and a degree in media techniques from the Netherlands. ​


----------



## Hindustani78

By: PTI | Baghdad | Published:September 29, 2017 5:31 pm





This image made from video provided by Kurdistan 24 shows an Iraqi tank moving into position as forces begun the operation to retake the town of Hawija, Iaq from the Islamic State group Thursday, Sept. 21, 2017. (Photo via AP)

http://indianexpress.com/article/world/iraq-forces-attack-is-held-town-of-hawija-general-4867223/


Iraqi forces on Friday launched an assault on the northern town of , one of the last bastions still held by the Islamic State group in the country, its commander said. “A huge military operation has begun to liberate Hawija and its surrounding areas,” Lieutenant General Abdel Amir Yarallah said in a statement.

Iraqi forces began an operation to retake the jihadist enclave around Hawija on September 21, swiftly taking the town of Sharqat on its second day before pushing on towards Hawija itself.

*************


----------



## TheCamelGuy

3 more F-16's are up for delivery in the coming days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Emergency respone unit crossing Zab river part of Hawija operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1170156/middle-east

BASRA: A veteran fighter known as “the sheikh of snipers” has been killed in Iraq’s battle to retake the town of Hawija from Daesh, his paramilitary force announced Saturday.

Abu Tahsin Al-Salhi, who took part in conflicts dating back to the 1973 Arab-Israeli war and said he had gunned down at least 320 Daesh jihadists, died on Friday.

He was killed as he advanced on Hawija in northwest Iraq, said Ahmad Assadi, spokesman for the Al-Hashd Al-Shaabi alliance mostly of Shiite militias fighting alongside government forces against the last militant bastions.

At his funeral on Saturday near the southern port city of Basra, close friend Ahmad Ali Hussein said the marksman was widely known by comrades as “the sheikh of snipers” or “hawk eye.”

A grey-bearded hulk of a man who drove an off-road motorbike and wore a black-and-white checkered scarf and fingerless mittens, Abu Tahsin was inseparable from his Austrian-manufactured Steyr rifle.

In an Al-Hashd video, the 63-year-old warrior gives a rundown of his career as a sniper, starting in 1973 when he was part of an Iraqi brigade fighting on Syria’s Golan Heights.

He also fought in late dictator Saddam Hussein’s 1980-1988 war against Iran, his 1990 invasion of Kuwait and against US troops who toppled Saddam in 2003, before turning his sights on Daesh.

“Today, I gunned down two of them (Daesh fighters). That’s ridiculous — the minimum for me is four,” he says in the video. In anti-Daesh battles in 2015 “I killed 173 of them, and now I’m at 320.”

******

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

her biji barazani! biji kurd u kurdistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## TheCamelGuy

Hawija is liberated, IS does not hold any major town in Iraq anymore besides Al-Qaim (near Syrian border).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

BAGHDAD:, October 05, 2017 13:02 IST
Updated: October 05, 2017 13:11 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...lamic-state/article19801351.ece?homepage=true





Kurdish Peshmerga forces help people, who fled from their homes in Hawija, as they arrive to be transported to camps for displaced people, in the southwest of Kirkuk, Iraq. | Photo Credit:  REUTERS 


* It is the only area that remains under the group’s control alongside the western border with Syria *

Iraqi forces have captured the town of Hawija and the surrounding area from the Islamic State (IS), the military said in a statement on Thursday.

With the capture of Hawija, the militants’ last stronghold in northern *Iraq, *the only area that remains under control of Islamic State in Iraq is a stretch alongside the western border with Syria. Hawija is close to the oil-city of Kirkuk.

The offensive on Hawija was carried out by U.S.-backed Iraqi government troops and Iranian-trained and armed Shia paramilitary groups known as Popular Mobilisation.

“The army’s 9th armoured division, the Federal Police, the Emergency Response division and (..) Popular Mobilisation liberated Hawija,” said a statement from the joint operations commander, Lieutenant-General Abdul Ameer Rasheed Yarallah.

Iraq launched an offensive on September 21 to dislodge the IS from the area north of Baghdad where up to 78,000 people were estimated to be trapped, according to the United Nations.

*Still controlling al-Qaim*
The militants continue to control the border town of al-Qaim and the region surrounding it. They also hold parts of Syrian side of the border, but the area under their control is shrinking as they retreat in the face of two different sets of hostile forces — a U.S.-backed, Kurdish-led coalition and Syrian government troops with foreign Shia militias backed by Iran and Russia. IS’ cross-border “caliphate” effectively collapsed in July, when U.S.-backed Iraqi forces captured Mosul, the group’s de facto capital in Iraq, in a gruelling battle which lasted nine months.

The group’s leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, who declared the caliphate from Mosul in mid-2014, released an audio recording last week that indicated he was alive, after several reports he had been killed.

He called on his followers to keep up the fight despite the setbacks.


----------



## TheCamelGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ements-to-disputed-kirkuk/article19852645.ece





Iraqi army reinforcements drive down a road, linking Hawija to Kirkuk, near the village of Khabbaz last week. | Photo Credit:  AFP 


* Iraq’s Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi has ruled out the use of military force against the Kurds. *
Kurdish media says Iraq’s autonomous Kurdish region has sent 6,000 reinforcements to the disputed, oil-rich city of Kirkuk.

_Rudaw News_, quoting Kurdish Vice President Kosrat Rasul, says the reinforcements were sent to Kirkuk late Thursday in response to what it says are threats from Baghdad to attack the oil-rich city, which is controlled by Kurdish forces but outside the autonomous Kurdish region.

The Kurds took control of Kirkuk when the Islamic State group swept across northern *Iraq *in 2014 as the Iraqi military crumbled. Baghdad has demanded the Kurds return to the city to federal authorities, a dispute that has escalated since the Kurds voted for independence in a non-binding referendum last month.

Iraq’s Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi has ruled out the use of military force against the Kurds.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Baghdad continues to reject decades-old Kurdish ambitions to incorporate the city and other historically Kurdish-majority areas in their autonomous region.*
41
Shares

_

_Share
_

_
_

_
_

_
By: AFP | Kirkuk (iraq) | Updated: October 13, 2017 4:30 pm




Baghdad is bitterly opposed to Kurdish ambitions to incorporate the oil-rich province in its autonomous region in the north and has voiced determination to take it back. (Photo: Reuters)

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-operation-as-kurd-fighters-mobilise-4888545/


The Iraqi army launched an operation to retake Kurdish-held positions around the disputed oil city of Kirkuk today amid a bitter row with the Kurds over a vote for independence last month. A senior Kurdish official said thousands of heavily armed fighters had been deployed to resist the offensive “at any cost” and called for international intervention with the federal government in Baghdad to prevent the confrontation worsening.

The Iraqi army and the Kurdish peshmerga have been key allies of the US-led coalition in its fight against the Islamic State group and the threat of armed clashes between them poses a major challenge for Western governments. Ethnically divided but historically Kurdish-majority Kirkuk is one of several regions that peshmerga fighters took over from the Iraqi army in 2014 when the jihadists swept through much of northern and western Iraq.

But Baghdad is bitterly opposed to Kurdish ambitions to incorporate the oil-rich province in its autonomous region in the north and has voiced determination to take it back. “Iraqi armed force are advancing to retake their military positions that were taken over during the events of June 2014,” the general told AFP by telephone, asking not to be identified.

He said that federal troops had already taken one base west of Kirkuk this morning after peshmerga fighters withdrew during the night without a fight. But a top aide to Iraqi Kurdish leader Massud Barzani vowed that peshmerga forces would defend their positions.

“Thousands of heavily armed peshmerga units are now completely in their positions around Kirkuk,” Hemin Hawrami said. “Their order is to defend at any cost.” The orders came after the Kurdish authorities accused the Iraqi government of massing forces in readiness for an offensive to seize Kurdish-held oil fields in the province.

They accused the Popular Mobilisation Forces (PMF) –paramilitary units dominated by Iran-trained Shiite militia –of massing fighters in two mainly Shiite Turkmen areas south of Kirkuk. Hawrami urged the international community to intervene and call on Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi to “order PMF to pull back if he can or if they listen to him”.

“No escalation from our side. Just defend and roll them back if they attack,” the senior Barzani adviser said. The surge in tensions comes two weeks after Kurdish voters overwhelmingly backed independence in a non-binding referendum that the federal government condemned as illegal. Polling was held in the three provinces that have long formed an autonomous Kurdish region as well as several other Kurdish-held areas, including Kirkuk.

Baghdad continues to reject decades-old Kurdish ambitions to incorporate the city and other historically Kurdish-majority areas in their autonomous region.

The Kurdistan Regional Security Council (KRSC) said that the Iraqi army and the PMF had been deploying tanks and heavy artillery to Bashir and Taza Khurmatu. “These forces are approximately three kilometres from peshmerga frontline positions,” it said. “Intelligence shows intention to take over nearby oil fields, airport and military base,” it added.

Kirkuk province is the location of northern Iraq’s main oil fields and, even though far more crude is now pumped from the south, it is bitterly disputed between Baghdad and the Kurds. Kurdish peshmerga yesterday closed the two main roads from Iraq’s second city Mosul to the Kurdish cities of Arbil and Dohuk for several hours for fear of an attack in that area. “We call on the Iraqi government to stop the PMF aggression in Kirkuk and north Mosul,” the KRSC said. “Kurdistan continues calling for dialogue and peaceful means to settle differences.”

The federal government severed ties between the Kurdish autonomous region and the outside world after the independence referendum by cutting international air links. Neighbouring Turkey and Iran, which fear that Iraqi Kurdish moves towards independence could fuel demands from their own sizeable Kurdish communities, have also threatened to close their borders to oil exports.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1177046/middle-east

KIRKUK, Iraq: The Iraqi army launched an operation to retake Kurdish-held positions around the disputed oil city of Kirkuk on Friday amid a bitter row with the Kurds over a vote for independence last month.

A senior Kurdish official said thousands of heavily armed fighters had been deployed to resist the offensive “at any cost” and called for international intervention with the federal government in Baghdad to prevent the confrontation worsening.

The Iraqi army and the Kurdish peshmerga have been key allies of the US-led coalition in its fight against the Daesh group and the threat of armed clashes between them poses a major challenge for Western governments.

Ethnically divided but historically Kurdish-majority Kirkuk is one of several regions that peshmerga fighters took over from the Iraqi army in 2014 when the jihadists swept through much of northern and western Iraq.

Baghdad is bitterly opposed to Kurdish ambitions to incorporate the oil-rich province in its autonomous region in the north and has voiced determination to take it back.

“The Iraqi armed forces are advancing to retake their military positions that were taken over during the events of June 2014,” an army general told AFP by telephone, asking not to be identified.

He said federal troops had already taken one base west of Kirkuk on Friday morning after peshmerga fighters withdrew during the night without a fight.

The peshmerga’s Kirkuk commander, Sheikh Jaafar Mustafa, said his forces had withdrawn from areas they had recently entered during fighting against Daesh in the west of the province.

“We withdrew to our lines in the area around Kirkuk and we will defend the city in the event of an attack,” he told a news conference.

“If the Iraqi army advances, we will fight.”

Kurdish media reported that the peshmerga had withdrawn from around 72 square kilometers (28 square miles) of territory.

Sheikh Mustafa said there had been an attempt to negotiate an agreed disengagement of forces through Iraqi Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi but it had been overruled by field commanders.

“We informed the military commanders on the ground that we were in touch (with Abadi) and that he said our problems would be settled by dialogue within 48 hours,” he said.

“But the military commanders retorted that they had orders to advance in these areas and that they were not worried about statements from Mr. Abadi.”

Spokesmen for the prime minister declined to comment when contacted by AFP.

A top aide to Iraqi Kurdish leader Masoud Barzani vowed that peshmerga forces would defend their positions “at any cost.”

“Thousands of heavily armed peshmerga units are now completely in their positions around Kirkuk,” Hemin Hawrami said.

“Their order is to defend at any cost.”

The Kurdish authorities accused the Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) — paramilitary units dominated by Iran-trained Shiite militia — of massing fighters in two mainly Shiite Turkmen areas south of Kirkuk in readiness for an attack.

Hawrami urged the international community to intervene and call on the Iraqi prime minister to “order PMF to pull back if he can or if they listen to him.”

The PMF published photographs of one its fighters making a victory sign in front of a Kurdish flag.

In Kirkuk, long queues formed at petrol stations Friday as motorists rushed to fill up, an AFP correspondent reported.

In Kurdish neighborhoods of the city, witnesses said there were armed civilians on the streets.
The surge in tensions comes two weeks after Kurdish voters overwhelmingly backed independence in a non-binding referendum that the federal government condemned as illegal.

Polling was held in the three provinces that have long formed an autonomous Kurdish region as well as several other Kurdish-held areas, including Kirkuk.

Baghdad continues to reject decades-old Kurdish ambitions to incorporate the city and other historically Kurdish-majority areas in their autonomous region.

The Kurdistan Regional Security Council said its intelligence reports suggested that Iraqi troops and armor were preparing an operation to taker over Kurdish-held oil fields.

The Kurds export an average of 600,000 barrels of oil per day under their own auspices, of which 250,000 bpd come from the three fields they control in Kirkuk province.

Abadi has repeatedly denied any intention of ordering an assault on his own people but tensions have been high on the front line for days.

On Thursday, Kurdish forces briefly blocked two roads into the autonomous region from second city Mosul for fear of an attack.

The federal government severed ties between Iraqi Kurdistan and the outside world after the independence referendum by cutting international air links.

It said there could be no negotiations on wider autonomy until Kurdish leaders annul the vote and commit to remaining part of Iraq.






*Turkish military drill on Iraqi border*


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

*Iraqi soldiers join Turkish exercises near shared border*


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi forces drive toward Kurdish peshmerga positions on the southern outskirts of Kirkuk. — AFP

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/...s-Iraqi-forces-in-standoff-in-oil-rich-Kirkuk

*Maryam Beik, Iraq *— Thousands of Iraqi troops were locked in an armed standoff with Kurdish forces in the disputed oil-rich province of Kirkuk as Washington scrambled to avert fighting between its allies in the war against the Daesh (the so-called IS) group.

The Kurds said Saturday that Baghdad had set a deadline for their forces to surrender positions they took during the fightback against the militants over the past three years.

The deadline, originally set for 2:00 am Sunday (2300 GMT Saturday), was extended by 24 hours during a meeting overnight, a Kurdish official said early Sunday, asking not to be named.

On Saturday, armored vehicles bearing the Iraqi national flag were posted on the bank of a river on the southern outskirts of the city of Kirkuk, an AFP photographer reported.

On the opposite bank, Kurdish peshmerga fighters were visible behind an earthen embankment topped with concrete blocks and the red, white, green and yellow colors of the Kurdish flag.

"Our forces are not moving and are now waiting for orders from the general staff," an Iraqi army officer told AFP, asking not to be identified.

Just before midnight (2100 GMT) Iraqi forces used loudhailers to call on the peshmerga fighters to withdraw.

The standoff came as Iraqi President Fuad Masum, who is himself a Kurd, held crisis talks in the Kurdish city of Sulaimaniyah.

Kirkuk's governor, a Kurd sacked by Baghdad but who refuses to quit his post, visited the peshmerga near the Bay Hassan and Havana oilfields with an uncomprising message for the Iraqi forces.

"The demands of the Hashed Al-Shaabi (paramilitary forces) to evacuate Kirkuk and hand over control of the territory, its inhabitants and natural resources are totally unacceptable," Najm Eddine Karim told journalists at the scene.

He said the Kurds were in contact with the US-led international coalition against IS, which could observe the situation on the ground with its military overflights.

The two sides have been at loggerheads since the Kurds voted overwhelmingly for independence in a September 25 referendum that Baghdad rejected as illegal.

Polling was held not only in the three provinces of the autonomous Kurdish region but also in adjacent Kurdish-held areas, including Kirkuk, that are claimed by both Baghdad and Iraqi Kurdistan.

Iraqi Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi has said there can be no further discussion of the Kurds' long-standing demands to incorporate Kirkuk and other historically Kurdish-majority areas in their autonomous region until the independence vote is annulled.

He insisted on Thursday that he was "not going... to make war on our Kurdish citizens".

But thousands of heavily armed troops and members of the Hashed Al-Shaabi, or Popular Mobilization forces, which are dominated by Iran-backed Shiite militias -- have massed around Kirkuk.

They have already retaken a string of positions to the south of the city after Kurdish forces withdrew.

The Kurds have deployed thousands of peshmerga fighters to the area around Kirkuk itself and have vowed to defend the city "at any cost".

A peshmerga commander on the western front said Kurdish fighters had "taken all the necessary measures" and were "ready for a confrontation" if necessary.

If "the other side makes the mistake of advancing, we'll give them a lesson they won't forget in a hurry", Kamal Kirkuki said.

The June 2014 lines are those that the Kurds held before IS militants swept through vast areas north and west of Baghdad, prompting Iraqi federal units to disintegrate and Kurdish forces to step in.

The Kurds control the city of Kirkuk and three major oil fields in the province that account for a significant share of the regional government's oil revenues.

Washington has military advisers deployed with both sides in the standoff and Defence Secretary Jim Mattis said on Friday the United States was working to reduce tensions.

"We are trying to tone everything down and to figure out how we go forward without losing sight of the enemy," Mattis told reporters.

"Everybody stay focused on defeating ISIS. We can't turn on each other right now," he added, using an alternative acronym for IS. — AFP

*************

KIRKUK, IRAQ - OCTOBER 14: Iraqi security forces' armoured vehicles are deployed to meters away from the Peshmerga site in Kirkuk, Iraq on October 14, 2017. Iraqi security forces continue to deploy troops at southern Kirkuk as tension between Hashd al-Shaabi fighters and Peshmerga increases. ( Hassan Ghaedi - Anadolu Agency )






KIRKUK, IRAQ - OCTOBER 14: Iraqi security forces' armoured vehicles are deployed to meters away from the Peshmerga site in Kirkuk, Iraq on October 14, 2017. Iraqi security forces continue to deploy troops at southern Kirkuk as tension between Hashd al-Shaabi fighters and Peshmerga increases. ( Hassan Ghaedi - Anadolu Agency )




KIRKUK, IRAQ - OCTOBER 14: Iraqi security forces stand guard meters away from the Peshmerga site in Kirkuk, Iraq on October 14, 2017. Iraqi security forces continue to deploy troops at southern Kirkuk as tension between Hashd al-Shaabi fighters and Peshmerga increases. ( Hassan Ghaedi - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## pak-marine

if i am ISIS i will be gagging for iraqis and kurds to open a new front ..


----------



## TheCamelGuy

In other news, army 8th division reached Al-Asad airbase in Anbar for the upcoming assault in Al-Qaim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Unity march: Members of Iraqi federal forces enter oil fields in Kirkuk on Monday. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...e-in-kirkuk/article19872216.ece?homepage=true

* Seize key military base, airport, oil field from Kurds *

Iraqi forces seized a key military base, an airport and an oil field from Kurdish fighters on Monday in disputed Kirkuk Province in a major operation sparked by a controversial independence referendum.

The rapid advance, which follows weeks of soaring tensions between two U.S. allies in the battle against the Islamic State (IS) group, aims to retake oil and military sites that Kurdish forces took over during the fightback against the jihadists.

The U.S.-led coalition against IS urged the two sides to “avoid escalatory actions” and to focus on fighting the extremists, who are on the verge of losing their last strongholds in Iraq.

Thousands of residents were seen fleeing Kurdish districts of Kirkuk city. At the same time, crowds on the streets of Kirkuk’s southern outskirts welcomed Iraqi forces as they entered the city. Iraqi and Kurdish peshmerga forces exchanged artillery fire early on Monday south of the capital of the oil-rich Province, after the launch of the operation on Sunday night.

A Kurdish health official said at least 10 peshmerga fighters were killed and 27 wounded during fighting overnight, but there was no confirmation of the toll from the Kurdish government.

The rapid progress of Iraqi forces suggested that Kurdish fighters were withdrawing with little or no resistance in many areas.

Iraq’s Joint Operations Command said its forces had retaken the K1 military base northwest of Kirkuk, the military airport east of the city and the Baba Gargar oil field, one of six in the disputed region.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1178251/middle-east

BAGHDAD: The Iraqi army and allied Shiite-dominated paramilitary troops were on alert to raid Kurdish peshmerga forces in the disputed city of Kirkuk early on Monday after talks failed and a 48-hour deadline passed for the Kurds to withdraw.

“We have reached a dead end. This means we are going to fight,” a senior federal military officer told Arab News.
“The Kurds insist on pushing us to use force as they keep rejecting all constitutional and legal solutions, and want to impose reality by force. OK, we are ready.”

Iraqi troops in southern and western Kirkuk are likely to raid the city and its suburbs in the early hours of Monday, and await orders from their commander-in-chief, Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi, military sources told Arab News.

“As part of the federal security forces, we are in full readiness to implement the orders issued by the Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces,” said Ahmed Assadi, spokesman for Al-Hashd Al-Shaabi (Popular Mobilization Unit). “We are soldiers; we will carry out the orders issued by him without discussion.”

Earlier, Baghdad said the presence in Kirkuk of fighters from the Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK), the outlawed Turkish militant group, was “a serious escalation that cannot be tolerated” and “represents a declaration of war.” The Kurdish peshmerga ministry in Irbil denied that any PKK fighters were in Kirkuk.

The crisis erupted last month when Kurds in northern Iraq voted overwhelmingly for independence in a referendum condemned by Baghdad as illegal and unconstitutional.

The federal government banned international flights into and out of the Kurdistan Region, halted financial transactions, ordered repairs to the crucial oil pipeline linking Kirkuk to Ceyhan in Turkey to bypass Kurdistan, and asked Turkey and Iran to stop all trade with the region and shut down land border crossings. Iran closed its border with Iraqi Kurdistan on Sunday.

Kurdish forces have controlled Kirkuk and its lucrative oil fields since June 2014, when the Iraqi army fled in the face of an onslaught by Daesh militants on nearby cities and towns. On Friday, Baghdad gave the Kurds 48 hours to withdraw.

A meeting in Irbil on Sunday between the Iraqi President Fuad Masum, who is Kurdish, the Iraqi Kurdistan President Massoud Barazani and leaders of the two biggest Kurdish political parties, the Democratic Party of Kurdistan (DPK) and the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan (PUK), failed to resolve the military standoff in Kirkuk.

Kurdish leaders who took part in the meeting said they rejected Baghdad’s demand that the referendum be annulled as a condition for talks. They insisted on unconditional negotiations under international supervision, and said military threats from Baghdad were unconstitutional.

Federal sources contacted by Arab News said high-level political and security meetings were taking place in Baghdad to discuss the next step.

Control of Kirkuk is vital for the Iraqi Kurds; after Basra, it has the second-largest oil fields in Iraq and is the backbone of the economy of the planned Kurdish state.

“We will not withdraw from one inch of this land for any reason and we are ready,” Kamal Kirkuki, a senior Kurdish leader and the commander of the Kurdish troops in western Kirkuk, told Arab News.

The federal government, he said was “not able to protect the people in the province and its facilities in the face of any future danger. We will not give up and will not allow them to return to our lands … this is out of the question.” 


***************














http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/2-turkish-soldiers-martyred-in-northern-iraq/939383
Two Turkish soldiers were martyred and three others injured in an operation in northern Iraq, military said on Monday.

According to the statement issued by the Turkish General Staff, the incident happened in Zap region of northern Iraq when the PKK terrorists detonated handmade explosives.

Following the incident, Turkish forces launched air raids in the region and killed eight terrorists, it said.

Airstrikes on PKK targets in southeast Turkey and northern Iraq, where the terror group has its main base in the Qandil region near the Iranian border, have been carried out regularly since July 2015, when the PKK resumed its armed campaign.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU -- has been responsible for the deaths of more than 1,200 Turkish security personnel and civilians, including a number of women and children.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Clashes broke out immediately after the first of the attacks, the military said, as it reported it had killed 16 PKK members in air strikes in the past 24 hours.*

By: AFP | Baghdad | Published:October 17, 2017 2:55 pm 

http://indianexpress.com/article/world/four-turkish-soldiers-killed-in-northern-iraq-army-4894944/

Four Turkish soldiers were killed in northern Iraq in two separate attacks blamed on Kurdish militants, the Turkish military said today. Five other soldiers were injured when two improvised explosive devices exploded yesterday in the Zap region of northern Iraq, not far from Turkey’s southeastern border. The army blamed a “separatist terrorist organisation” –Turkey’s official term for the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) — for the blasts.

Clashes broke out immediately after the first of the attacks, the military said, as it reported it had killed 16 PKK members in air strikes in the past 24 hours. It was not possible to independently verify the toll. Since the PKK launched its insurgency in Turkey in 1984, over 40,000 people have been killed. The group is blacklisted as a terrorist organisation by Ankara, the United States and the European Union. After the collapse of a two-year ceasefire in 2015, Turkish military operations against the PKK intensified in southeastern Turkey.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

2 cities remain under ISIS control. Rawa and Qaim.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921840871536037888


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922094624243675138


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922163501531062276

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922163643659276294

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922163745526288390


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1182786/middle-east

BAGHDAD: Armed clashes broke out near Irbil, the capital of the Iraqi Kurdish region, on Tuesday. The fighting was between Kurdish forces and Iraqi security forces who were advancing to regain control of the last disputed areas adjacent to the Kurdish region.

At least three federal soldiers were killed and two others were injured, regional and federal military commanders told Arab News. In response to a controversial referendum held by the Kurdish Regional Government (KRG) on independence, Iraqi federal security forces, backed by Shiite-dominated paramilitary troops, last week launched a military campaign to drive the Kurdish forces out of the northern oil-rich city of Kirkuk, its lucrative oil fields and the disputed areas adjacent to the 2003 regional borders.

Tuesday’s clashes took place in Al-Mahmoudiya, a small town near the Iraq-Syria border, when Kurdish troops blocked the way of Iraqi Urgent Response Division units moving from Zummar, northwestern Mosul, toward Habur to gain control of the border crossing and redeploy troops in the area.

“Peshmerga (the Kurdish troops) fear that we will get into Irbil so the clashes erupted here and there,” Falih Al-Khaza’ali, a military commander involved in the operation, told Arab News.

“Our goal is to impose federal authority on the disputed areas within the administrative borders of Nineveh province and to gain control of the border crossing, and this will be irreversible.”

The advance of federal troops to control the western areas of Nineveh and areas adjacent to the Syrian-Iraqi border is a part of preparatory steps to secure the area and establish a new crossing called “Avacoy.” This will be next to the Habur border crossing which lies 7 km inside the Kurdish region.

Khaza’ali and several other military federal commanders told Arab News that Baghdad had given a 24-hour time deadline to “peacefully” withdraw from the area and hand over the nearby Fishkhabour crossing.

Other clashes erupted in Makhmour, a town 65 km west of Irbil, when a Kurdish force attacked a checkpoint of federal police deployed in the area, wounded two policemen and took a further 13 as prisoners, local and federal military sources told Arab News.

Several video clips circulated on Tuesday on social media and they show dozens of Kurdish fighters driving Iraqi soldiers, two of them wounded, away from the checkpoint. The Iraqi flag was lowered and the Kurdish flag raised in its place.

“There was no attack carried out by Peshmerga. Federal forces confronted Peshmerga in Makhmour,” Lt. Gen. Jabar Yaour, the general secretary of the Peshmerga Ministry, told Arab News.

“Based on our information, federal troops intend to redeploy at the 2003 border between federal forces and Kurdish forces without coordinating or coming to an agreement (with KRG),” Yaour said. “Peshmerga troops are deployed there, so the problems developed.”

Local sources in Mosul said clashes took place in the Christian-dominated area of Til Assquf, northern Mosul. No casualties were reported.

Iraqi federal forces have achieved most of the campaign’s goals, but three districts in Makhmour town, several districts in Nineveh Plane, and Mahmoudiya, Sahaila, Qoush and Sheikhan towns on the Iraq-Syria border are still under the control of Kurdish forces.

“Baghdad mobilized its troops in order to take these areas, so the clashes happened,” Yaour said.

Iraqi Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi in his weekly press conference on Tuesday said the resistance to Iraqi forces is aimed at protecting corruption and oil smuggling.

*Kurd Parliament elections*
Parliament in the Kurdish region decided on Tuesday to hold legislative elections in eight months after they were delayed amid tensions over disputed territory with the central government in Baghdad, AFP reported.

Simultaneous legislative and presidential elections in the Kurdish region had been due to take place on Nov. 1 but were delayed. There was no immediate word on a date for a new presidential election.

*********

Reuters | *Published — *Wednesday 25 October 2017
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1182996/middle-east








BAGHDAD: Iraqi forces are about to launch an offensive to recapture the last patch of Iraqi territory still in the hands of Daesh, the military said on Wednesday.

“Your security forces are now coming to liberate you,” said leaflets dropped by the Iraqi air force on the western border region of Al-Qaim and Rawa, according to a statement from the Joint Operations Command in Baghdad.

The militant group also holds parts of the Syrian side of the border, but the area under their control is shrinking as they retreat in the face of two sets of hostile forces — a US-backed, Kurdish-led coalition and Syrian government troops with foreign Shiite militias backed by Iran and Russia.







Daesh’s self-declared cross-border caliphate effectively collapsed in July, when US-backed Iraqi forces captured Mosul, the group’s de facto capital in Iraq, in a grueling battle which lasted nine months.

The militants’ Syrian stronghold, Raqqa, fell to US-backed forces last week.

Daesh leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, who declared the caliphate from Mosul in mid-2014, released an audio recording on Sept. 28 that indicated he was alive, after several reports he had been killed. He urged his followers to keep up the fight despite setbacks.

“God is with us in this last assault on Daesh members,” said the leaflets dropped by the Iraqi forces on the border area with Syria.

“Tell those among your children and relatives who took up a weapon against the state to throw it aside immediately, and to go to any house on top of which a white flag have been raised when the liberation forces enter Al-Qaim.”


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923634364776439810


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923975968384880640


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924338672547360768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924311898778152961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924312364249477120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924316106092924928


----------



## TheCamelGuy

ISOF battalion that will take Al-Qaim city


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east

Iraqi federal forces have taken 40 oil wells from Kurdish Peshmerga forces in recent military operations in the northern Nineveh province, an Iraqi army officer said Saturday.

"Iraqi joint forces have managed to assert control over 40 out of 44 oil wells in recent military operations in the Zummar district of Tal Afar [west of provincial capital Mosul],” Army Major Hammam al-Abdali told Anadolu Agency.

"The central government has sent engineering crews specialized in operating oil wells to the area in order to maintain oil extraction without interruption," he said.

"Iraqi forces are also providing protection for engineering crews so the latter can carry out their responsibilities without encountering difficulties," he added.

Tension has steadily mounted between Baghdad and the Erbil-based Kurdish Regional Government (KRG) since Sept. 25, when Iraqis in KRG-held areas -- and in several disputed parts of the country -- voted on whether or not to declare independence from the Iraqi state.

According to poll results announced by the KRG, almost 93 percent of registered voters cast ballots in favor of independence.

The unconstitutional referendum was heavily criticized by most regional and international actors, with many warning it would distract from Iraq’s ongoing fight against terrorism and further destabilize the region.

Over the course of the last two weeks, Iraqi government forces have moved into several parts of the country disputed between Baghdad and Erbil, including the oil-rich Kirkuk province.

The military deployments have led to several violent confrontations between Iraqi forces and Kurdish Peshmerga forces, with limited casualties reported on both sides.

Reporting by Ahmed Qassem; Writing by Mahmoud Barakat

************





Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi on Friday ordered Iraqi government forces to suspend all military activities in parts of the country disputed between Baghdad and the Kurdish Regional Government (KRG) for a 24-hour period.

According to a statement issued by al-Abadi’s office, the decision was taken with a view to “preventing further bloodshed between the people of a single nation”.

Tension has steadily mounted between Baghdad and the Erbil-based KRG since Sept. 25, when Iraqis in KRG-held areas -- and in several disputed parts of the country -- voted on whether or not to declare independence from the Iraqi state.

According to poll results announced by the KRG, almost 93 percent of registered voters cast ballots in favor of independence.

The unconstitutional referendum was heavily criticized by most regional and international actors, with many warning it would distract from Iraq’s ongoing fight against terrorism and further destabilize the region.

Over the course of the last 10 days, Iraqi government forces have moved into several parts of the country disputed between Baghdad and Erbil, including the oil-rich Kirkuk province.

The military deployments have led to several violent confrontations between Iraqi forces and Kurdish Peshmerga forces, with limited casualties reported on both sides.

**************

Iraqi forces have discovered a mass grave -- which appears to contain the remains of slain army and police personnel -- in the northern Kirkuk province, the Iraqi Defense Ministry said Saturday.

"A mass grave was discovered that appears to contain the remains of some 50 army and police personnel killed by Daesh terrorists in the village of Al-Bakara in Kirkuk’s Hawija district," the ministry said in a statement.

“The grave will be excavated -- and the remains examined -- in accordance with proper legal procedures,” it added.

Earlier this year, army sources said security forces had stumbled upon two mass graves containing the remains of dozens of members of the Iraqi army and police who had been killed by Daesh in Hawija.

On Oct. 8, Iraqi forces announced the recapture of Hawija, which had been one of the terrorist group's last remaining strongholds in the country.

Hamed al-Obaidi, a Kirkuk police captain, told Anadolu Agency that security forces had been tasked with investigating mass graves found in the district.

According to al-Obaidi, the fate of “dozens” of Iraqi military personnel had remained unknown since mid-2014, when Daesh overran vast territories in both Iraq and Syria.

In recent months, however, Daesh has suffered a string of major defeats at the hands of the Iraqi military and a U.S.-led coalition.

In August, the group lost Tal Afar in Iraq’s northern Nineveh province. And one month earlier, the city of Mosul -- once the capital of Daesh’s self-proclaimed “caliphate” -- fell to the army after a nine-month siege.

Reporting by Hussein al-Amir; Writing by Mahmoud Barakat

****************





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-army-urges-daesh-to-surrender/950819

The Iraqi army has called on Daesh militants to surrender amid an ongoing military operation to dislodge the terrorist group from their last stronghold in the western Anbar province.

Iraqi planes dropped thousands of leaflets on Daesh-held areas in Anbar, calling on the militants to lay down their arms and surrender to the Iraqi forces, the Defense Ministry said in a statement on Sunday.

On Thursday, the Iraqi army began a wide-scale military campaign to liberate Anbar province's Rawa an al-Qaim towns, the group’s last enclaves in Iraq.

Brigadier-General Yahya Rasul, spokesman for the Iraqi army’s Joint Operations Command (JOC), earlier said Iraqi forces had killed 75 Daesh militants during operations in Anbar in the last 72 hours.

Meanwhile, Abu Ali al-Kufi, a commander of the pro-government Hashd al-Shaabi militia, said Daesh had planted booby-traps and explosive devices on roads and crossings to al-Qaim.

He said bomb disposal teams have managed to defuse the explosives and make safe routes for the forces.

“Our forces are waiting for the zero hour to attack on terrorists in their last hideouts,” he said.

Last month, Iraqi security and tribal forces captured Anah town in Anbar from Daesh while the terrorist group has been controlling Rawa and al-Qaim since mid-2014.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925364678641049604


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925867990066790400


----------



## TheCamelGuy

3 more f-16

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926131016657498112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7aiqsl%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926395213496463362


----------



## yavar

Secretary-General of the Iraqi Badr Organization Hadi al-Ameri: it was people of Iraq and Iran's support ended the terrorism in Iraq


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926489938824220674


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/...aesh-bastion-Iraqis-hail-end-of-militant-rule

 



Iraqi forces and members of the Hashed Al-Shaabi (Popular Mobilization units) advance toward the city of Al-Qaim, in Iraq's western Anbar province near the Syrian border as they fight against remnant pockets of Daesh (the so-called IS) militants on Friday. — AFP

By Sleimane Al-Kobeissi

FOR Abu Ahmed, the arrival of Iraqi forces in his village on the border with Syria has ended a three-year ordeal at the hands of Daesh (the so-called IS) group that might never have been.

He was only meant to be visiting when he returned to the tiny settlement of Al-Obeidi in western Iraq for his mother's funeral in September 2014.

But two days later the militants swept in, trapping him for years under their brutal rule and far from his home in the capital Baghdad.

That all ended this week when government troops pushing a final offensive against Daesh in Iraq seized Al-Obeidi as they closed in on the largest remaining jihadist-controlled town of Al-Qaim just to the west.

"Thank God, the Iraqi forces have liberated us," he told AFP, refusing to give his real name as "the fear" still remains even though the Daesh fighters might be gone.

After absorbing the village into their self-styled caliphate back in September 2014, the militants "behaved badly toward the people," the man in his 60s said.

In the past few years Iraqi troops have been battling to retake the swathes of territory that Daesh captured when they stormed through the country in 2014.

In brutal fighting Baghdad has ousted IS from one city after another as they systematically dismantled the group's experiment in statehood with the help of air strikes from a US-led coalition.

Now, all that remains of their territory in Iraq is Al-Qaim and the area around in a pocket of barren desert along the Euphrates river near the border with Syria.

Since launching the final offensive to retake the region last week Iraqi troops backed up by local Sunni fighters have captured "over 30 villages and advanced more than 90 km," commander Qassem Al-Mohammedi told AFP.

His men have quickly painted over the Daesh flag that was daubed across an arch at the entrance to Al-Obeidi.

A little further along buildings show the scars of fighting. A row of shops is now only a pile of rubble.

When the fighting started Umm Mohammed thought only of one thing: escaping.

The militants "deprived us of everything. There were people who were ill and died in their homes because they refused to let them be moved," says the woman who also refused to give her full name.

A young girl by her side says she wants to go back to school "now that we are finished with Daesh".

"Without school we forgot everything that we learnt," she said.

Several hundred meters away a sign next to the asphalt road that cuts through the desert points to Al-Qaim 12 km away and Syria further on.

Across the frontier Daesh is also battling for survival as rival offensives backed by the US and Russia eat into its territory.

The Iraqi troops are now focused on Al-Qaim as they look to "force Daesh out" of their country, said general Noman Al-Zoabi, as he advances through the desert with a convoy of armored vehicles.

Ahead of him lie plenty more obstacles: the road is studded with improvised explosive devices set to explode as his forces advance.

And even in the areas that the troops have "liberated" the threat is still ever present.

Behind on the road near Al-Obeidi smouldered the charred carcass of an Iraqi armoured vehicle that had just been blown up by a roadside bomb. — AFP


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927059362698485760


----------



## TheCamelGuy

There's still some areas in the north held by kdp that must be taken, I believe Dohuk should be taken.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/3-iraqi-soldiers-killed-in-mosul/957030
*3 Iraqi soldiers killed in Mosul*


Gunmen attacked a security checkpoint in central Mosul

05.11.2017








By Ahmed Qassem

*NINEVEH, Iraq*

Three Iraqi forces were killed Sunday in an attack in the Old City of Mosul in northern Iraq, according to a local police officer. 

Gunmen opened fire on a security checkpoint in Bab al-Toub in central Mosul, killing three soldiers, Capt. Ahmed al-Taher told Anadolu Agency. 

He said the attackers had seized weapons of the slain troops and fled the scene unscathed. 

The Iraqi officer blamed Daesh militants for the attack, saying that militants were still holed up in the Old City, which was captured by Iraqi forces earlier this year. 

In July, the Iraqi army retook Mosul, the regional capital of the northern Nineveh province, from the Daesh terrorist group following a nine-month campaign.


----------



## Hindustani78

Town of fishkhabur


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Syria

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928582268263763968


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1191631/middle-east

Al-Qaim: The US-led coalition’s newest outpost in the fight against Daesh is in a dusty corner of western Iraq near the border with Syria. Here, several hundred American Marines operate close to the battlefront, a key factor in the recent series of swift victories against the extremists.

The Americans directed Iraqi troops in their victory last week recapturing the nearby border town of Al-Qaim, the militants’ last urban holding. Now the Marines will lead the equally difficult task of clearing the extremists from their last redoubt: A large stretch of empty desert north of the Euphrates River adjoining the border with Syria.
They also face the possibility of friction with Iranian-backed Iraqi militias that are increasing their own presence in the border region.

Under a plastic tent, the Marines run an austere joint command center about 20 km from the border. A dozen monitors relay surveillance footage and troop positions in the town of Al-Qaim nearby. Using racks of radio and satellite equipment, the coalition forces and Iraqi officers at the base pass information between forces on the ground and Al-Asad Air Base, the coalition’s main base in Anbar province some 130 km to the east.

Such outposts have become more common the past year, bringing the Americans out of main bases and closer to the action. US commanders say the tactic has paid off in the swift rollback of Daesh.

The capture of Al-Qaim completed the sweep driving Daesh from major towns along the Euphrates Valley in Iraq. Along the river on the Syrian side, Syrian regime forces took the city of Deir Ezzor last week.

All that remains from the so-called “caliphate” that once stretched from northwest Syria to the edges of Baghdad are a small stretch of villages on the Euphrates in Syria and the enclave of desert straddling the border into both Syria and Iraq.

US Marines Col. Seth W. B. Folsom, commander of Task Force Lion, oversaw the Al-Qaim fight and said he expects clearing and holding the retaken territory in Anbar to be more difficult than the assault itself.

“It’s much more challenging, no doubt in my mind it’s more challenging,” he said. Motivating troops to attack to regain their country is easy, he said. “What’s less easy to motivate men to do, is to stand duty at checkpoints.”
Much of Anbar and Iraq’s border with Syria has been beyond central control for decades. The deserts there have served as havens for smugglers for generations.

Iraqi forces are stretched thin. Many are deployed in support of local police in liberated towns and cities and along major roadways. Others have been diverted to the borders of the Kurdish region amid the military standoff between Baghdad and Kurdish forces.

Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Units (PMU) have also built up their presence along Iraq’s border with Syria.

They make no attempt to hide that they are working to physically extend the influence of US rival Iran. Jaafar Al-Husseini, a spokesman for the Hezbollah Brigades, a group under the PMF, boasted during the Al-Qaim fighting that the forces are securing a route from “Iran to Beirut.”

“We have foiled the American project in Iraq and on the Syrian borders, and we have succeeded in securing the road that links Iran, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon,” he told The Associated Press.

Coalition forces do not directly coordinate with the PMU, but rely on the Iraqi military to relay their movements to avoid striking the fighters.

US Marines Maj. Greg Duesterhaus said the PMU presence complicates things but is not a great concern. “They are part of the forces that are out there on the battlefield,” he said.

The growing numbers of coalition troops are stretching the capacity of Anbar’s bases. Notices warning of water shortages hang in bathrooms and showers at Al-Asad. At Al-Qaim, Marines ration water.

“Anbar is the far reaches of Iraq,” said Col. Folsom. “The challenge that we’ve got here that they have not had as much up in the north is really just the tyranny of distance.”

Daily convoys leave from Al-Asad to the Al-Qaim outpost carrying water, food, ammunition and building supplies. They travel along desert roads for a tedious seven-hour journey. Storms whip up powder-fine sand, reducing visibility and halting traffic for hours. Lack of Iraqi military escorts sometimes leaves convoys stuck for hours.

Without electricity, cell phone service or the Internet, Marines at the Al-Qaim outpost pass the evening hours smoking cigarettes and talking.

Sitting between an armored vehicle and the rubble of a partially collapsed building, a group of Marines and soldiers joked about camp conditions and the monotony of their field rations. They also reflected on their mission in Iraq with a mix of sobriety and cynical humor.

They may feel a sense of accomplishment in the gains against Daesh — “but it’s not a sense of finality,” one Marine staff sergeant said. He served in Anbar in 2007, unlike most of his comrades, who are on their first deployment to Iraq. He never thought he’d be back, but now believes there will be a US presence in Iraq for generations to come.
“When my son joins the Marines, he’ll probably be deployed to Iraq,” he said with a laugh. He spoke on condition that he only be identified by his rank in line with regulations.

Col. Folsom said he hoped within the next year Iraqi forces would be able to hold the western edge of Anbar on their own and coalition forces can fall back to Al-Asad air base.

“We have to find some sort of sustainable presence,” he said. “What that will look like, I don’t know. There may still be some commuting to work in one way or another.”





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1191671/middle-east

BEIRUT: Daesh terrorists conducted a blistering counterattack on Albu Kamal in eastern Syria Friday in a desperate bid to cling to the last urban bastion of their imploding “caliphate.”

The terrorists punched back into the town they had lost a day earlier and swiftly retook several northern neighborhoods, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said.

“IS (Daesh) started counterattacking on Thursday night and retook more than 40 percent of the town of Albu Kamal,” Rami Abdul Rahman, head of the Britain-based Observatory, told AFP.

Albu Kamal was the last significant town to have been under full Daesh control and lies at the heart of what used to be the sprawling “caliphate” the group declared in 2014 over swathes of Iraq and Syria.

“The terrorists went back in and retook several neighborhoods in the north, northeast and northwest,” Abdel Rahman said. “IS is trying to defend its last bastion.”

The terror group has in the space of a few weeks seen its caliphate shrink to a small rump and lost major cities such as Mosul, Raqqa and Deir Ezzor.

The observatory said most of the fighting was done by the Lebanese Shiite group Hezbollah and elite forces from its backer Tehran, as well as militia groups from Iraq.

Losing the town, where IS leaders used to meet and were once considered untouchable, would cap a process which has seen the group relinquish any ambition as a land-holding force and return to the desert to fight a clandestine guerrilla war.

Many of the group’s top leaders have been killed as Syrian and Iraqi forces with backing from Russia, Iran and a US-led coalition rolled back the territorial losses that saw the terrorists declare a “caliphate” roughly the size of Britain in 2014.

But the whereabouts of the first among them, self-proclaimed “caliph” Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, remains unclear. He has been reported killed or wounded many times but Daesh has never offered any confirmation.

In Deir Ezzor province, which used to be the heartland of their proto-state, the group’s remaining fighters only control about 30 percent of territory, most of it desert.

On the other bank of the Euphrates, coming from the north, the Kurdish-led US-backed forces that retook the Daesh “capital” of Raqqa last month were also advancing on Daesh positions.

According to the observatory, the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) retook four villages from Daesh there on Friday.
Observers have predicted the regime may seek to retake towns and cities wrested from Daesh by the SDF, such as Raqqa which the terrorists had used as their main Syrian hub.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...und-in-iraq/story-oNdo5W4kQux5ODfjY0gMNP.html

*The graves uncovered as government troops have advanced across Iraq overtaking Islamic State territories.*
Updated: Nov 12, 2017 00:02 IST
Agence France-Presse, Hawija, Iraq




Iraqi forces search the site of a suspected mass grave containing the remains of victims of the Islamic State group, near the former al bakara military base, south west of Hawija on November 11.(AFP Photo)


Mass graves containing at least 400 suspected Islamic State group victims have been found near the former jihadist bastion of Hawija in northern Iraq, the regional governor said Saturday.

The string of grisly discoveries was made at a military base around three kilometres (two miles) from the city that the jihadists “turned into an execution ground”, Kirkuk governor Rakan Said said.

“Not less than 400 people were executed,” he said, adding that some were clad in the uniform of prisoners condemned to death while others wore civilian clothing. 

IS was forced out of Hawija -- 240 kilometres north of Baghdad -- by Iraqi forces in October in a sweeping offensive that has seen the group lose the vast bulk of territory it seized in 2014.

As government troops have advanced across Iraq they have uncovered dozens of mass graves holding hundreds of bodies in areas that fell under the jihadists’ brutal rule.

The burial pits near Hawija were discovered “thanks to witness accounts from local residents” given to the Iraqi military, General Mortada al-Luwaibi said.

Saad Abbas, a farmer from the area, told AFP that during the three years of IS control the group’s fighters could be seen “driving around in cars with their prisoners”.

“They would shoot them and then throw them to the ground or burn their bodies,” Abbas said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The prime minister stressed that Turkey’s Red Crescent has already mobilized its aid convoy to northern Iraq.

A military cargo plane carrying aid and a search-and-rescue team left Ankara and landed at Sulaymaniyah International Airport in northern Iraq early on Nov. 13 to help earthquake victims in the region.

The Airbus A400M Atlas aircraft took off from Etimesgut air base at 9.24 a.m. local time (0624GMT) carrying a 20-strong search team and another medical team of 10 from the Disaster and Emergency Management Authority (AFAD), two vehicles, 60 tents, 320 blankets and medical supplies.

Another 10-strong search-and-rescue team was dispatched by road, AFAD President Mehmet Güllüoğlu added in a statement.

Turkey’s aid efforts are being coordinated with the central government in Baghdad and the Iraqi Red Crescent.

According to AFAD’s Twitter account 5,000 tents, 7,000 blankets, 92 personnel and 11 vehicles were dispatched to northern Iraq immediately after the earthquake.

Deputy Prime Minister Recep Akdağ told broadcaster 24 TV that a paramedic team and rescue teams would be dispatched to the disaster area “by a military cargo plane in a few hours.”

Another team is en route from the Silopi district of Turkey’s Şırnak province to take tents to the area, Akdağ added.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/48-terrorists-killed-13-villages-taken-in-iraqs-anbar/966500

At least 48 Daesh terrorists were killed in military operations conducted over the past three days in Iraq’s western Anbar province, the Iraqi Defense Ministry announced Wednesday.

"Liberation operations carried out in western Anbar over the past three days have left 48 terrorists dead and six car bombs dismantled,” the statement read. 

It went on to note that the same operations had seen the recapture of 13 villages in Anbar province located north of the Euphrates River.

The ministry added that military operations would remain underway until the “total liberation” of Anbar’s Rawa district on the border with Syria.

The operations are part of a wider army campaign launched on Oct. 26 with the aim of recapturing Anbar’s Rawa and Al-Qaim districts, which had been considered Daesh’s last strongholds in western Iraq.

Last month, Al-Qaim became the last Iraq-Syria border crossing still held by Daesh after Iraqi forces retook the Al-Walid and Rabia crossings, which are respectively located in Anbar and Nineveh province.

The notorious terrorist group has recently suffered a string of crushing defeats in both Iraq and Syria after overrunning vast swathes of territory in both countries in 2014.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Abadi has stated that the ministry of defense is looking for a new type of fighter jet for purchase.
--

T-90 deliveries starting.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/2-turkish-soldiers-martyred-in-northern-iraq/967364

By Sinan Uslu

*ANKARA*

Two soldiers have been martyred and another soldier was wounded during a clash with PKK terrorists in northern Iraq, according to Turkish military Thursday.

Turkish General Staff said the clash took place in Avasin-Basyan region.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the EU and U.S. -- has killed more than 1,200 Turkish security personnel and civilians since taking up arms again.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931455704946413568


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi forces have liberated Rawah in Anbar province. The last city held by DAISH. There are remaining pockets in the uninhabited desert between iraq and Syria North of the Euphrates river. There are also some DAISH hideouts around Hawijah which need to be dealt with. They are the only known active cells left in Iraq and still pose a medium level security risk. 

After liberating these areas, Iraqi forces will continue asserting control over all territory the kurds occupied after 2003 as well as open a corridor to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

this is a picture of Iraqi soldiers. something seen in Pakistan army as well
it hurts the sectarian bigots but united we can defeat the taqfari terrorists


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Traitorous and brainwashed terrorist monkeys in action and ready to ruin yet another country with their backwardness.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933558771531558912
First the marriage law now this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934854505056948225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898085292380475392
From fighting the enemies to being their cannon fodder. No cure for failure and braindead people (parents in this case).

The cancerous infestation will be too late to solve if it keeps being ignored.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

That's really sad, the Iranian regime is disgusting to its own people to start with. Especially when you are a female that is alone without family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

TheCamelGuy said:


> That's really sad, the Iranian regime is disgusting to its own people to start with. Especially when you are a female that is alone without family.


????


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> That's really sad, the Iranian regime is disgusting to its own people to start with. Especially when you are a female that is alone without family.



Luckily the marriage law proposal was withdrawn after much pressure. This is great news and gives some hope.

The other situation that I am talking about is very worrying though. Al-Abadi will have a hard time at combatting this cancer. It's so sad to see children being deprived of their childhood to join political/terrorist cults rather than studying and enjoying their childhood so they can prepare themselves to serve their country and people by becoming great chemical engineers, computer scientists, lawyers, businessmen etc.

Those monkeys (the people brainwashing them and forcing them) do not understand that the Iraqi army is more than enough and that the demographics will ensure that Iraq will not lack any people in the immediate future, rather the opposite.

The worst thing is that you have some Iraqis supporting this. You need to bash them in the skull with hardcore facts and rhetoric for them to change. Talking from my own experience dealing with such people in person and online in the diaspora and back home.

Unfortunately the infiltration on the ground is worse than I thought after hearing first-hand accounts from Diyala and Ninavah. This bonds bad for the future and I hope that Al-Abadi will do everything in his power to remove influential people who serve Al-Maliki's, Al-Amiris, Al-Muhandis etc. "great" vision.

Been saying this for 10 years or more (ever since I became interested in politics) but every single Arab country needs nationalists in power. As long as such people do not seek military domination against others and can be controlled, such people must be supported rather than the usual monkeys who have a tendency to destroy everything.


----------



## Muhammed45

TheCamelGuy said:


> That's really sad, the Iranian regime is disgusting to its own people to start with. Especially when you are a female that is alone without family.


Without PMU, your army stands as a joke. Take it friendly dude, PMU is the only force that can stop those ISIS/Qaeda vermin.

Iranians are non of your business, btw our Iraqi brothers will help us to liberate Quds. 

Iranian spilled blood stabilized Iraq and it's holy sites, but it has a cost. The cost is Quds,


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mohammad45 said:


> Without PMU, your army stands as a joke. Take it friendly dude, PMU is the only force that can stop those ISIS/Qaeda vermin.
> 
> Iranians are non of your business, btw our Iraqi brothers will help us to liberate Quds.
> 
> Iranian spilled blood stabilized Iraq and it's holy sites, but it has a cost. The cost is Quds,



All these regimes are shit; Iran,Iraq,Saudi, The Gulf Cunts Council, Israel.
Quds, don't care too much about it to tell you the truth.

Besides you assume that I insulted and stand against the PMU, you assumed wrong. You don't need to be 'Islamic' republic of Iran, you are better off without the mullahs. Our societies are built upon oppression and maintained through oppression.

Don't worry, you have many Iraqis who sideline with you, and you have some that sideline with Saddam or others. I am just here to say that all of it is shit.


----------



## Muhammed45

TheCamelGuy said:


> All these regimes are shit; Iran,Iraq,Saudi, The Gulf Cunts Council, Israel.
> Quds, don't care too much about it to tell you the truth.
> 
> Besides you assume that I insulted and stand against the PMU, you assumed wrong. You don't need to be 'Islamic' republic of Iran, you are better off without the mullahs. Our societies are built upon oppression and maintained through oppression.
> 
> Don't worry, you have many Iraqis who sideline with you, and you have some that sideline with Saddam or others. I am just here to say that all of it is shit.


Don't worry man
Iraq is on her way, like a wounded lion, but lion is lion even if she's wounded. 
Iraq has all of the capacities to bring her glorious times back, after the fall of terrorists, it's time to grow and thrive.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mohammad45 said:


> Don't worry man
> Iraq is on her way, like a wounded lion, but lion is lion even if she's wounded.
> Iraq has all of the capacities to bring her glorious times back, after the fall of terrorists, it's time to grow and thrive.



How about we both get rid of our mullahs and other religious rulers, do you agree? Qom and Najaf can be liberated. We don't need the Sunni version either in case someone has an idea.

This above video is not something to aim for, Iraq is not in a good state.


----------



## raptor22

TheCamelGuy said:


> How about we both get rid of our mullahs and other religious rulers, do you agree? Qom and Najaf can be liberated. We don't need the Sunni version either in case someone has an idea.
> 
> This above video is not something to aim for, Iraq is not in a good state.


Why nothing is happening against isis in Iraq right now? have they stopped operations?


----------



## Muhammed45

TheCamelGuy said:


> How about we both get rid of our mullahs and other religious rulers, do you agree? Qom and Najaf can be liberated. We don't need the Sunni version either in case someone has an idea.
> 
> This above video is not something to aim for, Iraq is not in a good state.


Well, choose the better way. 

Religion on it own is not bad, but the people that tried to abuse religion for their own illegal goals, have created a big mess in Iraq. During Saddam Iraq suffered from racism/nationalism which allowed Saudis to spread their dirty ideology among some elements and until this day that they are leading terrorist groups. People like Sadr from Shias are also dangerous not to mention, these people should be led by wiser ulema like Sistani. I bet on my life, if Iraq folks follows Sistani's advices, they will be safe. Sistani is not a selfish man, based on what i have seen from him, he wants to make Iraq a safe place for everyone not only for his own followers. 

Honestly, for a country like Iraq, that it's creation was done by religious men, it's not easy to make everybody secular/liberal. Remember Barzani's Kurdisan, a complete liberal state, what happened to them? They followed the greatest liberal/secular state USA and made an other mess in Iraq. Qatari former PM Hamad AL-Thani has revealed Barzani's role in arming and helping DEASH terrorists. It's the highest level of being secular and following the western/American orders.

Following Sistani will be a good step for a civilized/prosperous Iraq. Iraq is not in east EU or south America to try to make them all liberal, it's impossible. But at least a sane person can lead the society and keep it away from racism/sectarianism. How about Iranian model? 


raptor22 said:


> Why nothing is happening against isis in Iraq right now? have they stopped operations?


I have read somewhere, dangerous moments are coming again. I hope i'm wrong, but our brothers in Iraq are in danger. Sadr the joke of the year seems to lead that disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Torch_v2.0

raptor22 said:


> Why nothing is happening against isis in Iraq right now? have they stopped operations?


Brother They have launched a new Operation and final battle called ,
*"The Great Battle of Jazeera"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Torch said:


> Brother They have launched a new Operation and final battle called ,
> *"The Great Battle of Jazeera"*


I have just not seen any advances recently, the fact that isis got weaker in both Syria and Iraq must make its eradication faster .. that's why asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Torch_v2.0

raptor22 said:


> I have just not seen any advances recently, the fact that isis got weaker in both Syria and Iraq must make its eradication faster .. that's why asked.


For latest updates Brother visit Iraq liveuamap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7ig8v8%252F


----------



## Torch_v2.0

PMU announces control of Whole Syria-Iraq border ......


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1206291/middle-east

BAGHDAD: Iraqi forces announced a new drive against holdout Daesh fighters in the western desert on Friday as Prime Minister Haider Abadi looks to proclaim victory over the terrorists.

Abadi has said he will not declare the insurgents have been defeated until they have been cleared from the dry valleys and other natural hideouts that have provided them with a desert refuge since they lost their last urban centers last month.

Troops and paramilitary Al-Hashd Al-Shaabi forces “launched a major drive to clear areas of Al-Jazeera region between Nineveh and Anbar (provinces) in the second phase of operations,” Joint Operations Command (JOC) said in a statement.

In a first phase of operations launched on Nov. 23, government forces moving south from Nineveh and north from Anbar already linked up, clearing large parts of the desert between the Tigris and Euphrates valleys.

JOC spokesman Gen. Yahya Rassoul said on Nov. 27 that they had already cleared 50 percent of the total area of the desert of around 29,000 square km.

At the peak of its power in 2014, Daesh ruled some 7 million people in a territory as large as Italy, encompassing large parts of Syria and nearly a third of Iraq.

It is now confined to just a few small pockets, most of them in the desert.


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939431799410880512
Isn't Tanf\Waliid border crossing in the hands of Americans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iraqi federal police members are seen during a military parade in Baghdad’s fortified Green Zone on December 10, 2017. | Photo Credit: Reuters

*Published at 7.15 p.m.*

Iraqis held a military parade celebrating final victory over Islamic State in Baghdad's heavily fortified Green Zone. Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi declared final victory over Islamic State on December 9 after Iraqi forces drove its last remnants from the country, three years after the militant group captured about a third of Iraq's territory. Iraqi forces recaptured the last areas still under Islamic State control along the border with Syria and secured the western desert, Abadi said, thus marking the end of the war against the militants. His announcement comes two days after the Russian military announced the defeat of the militants in neighbouring Syria, where Moscow is backing Syrian government forces. Mr. Abadi declared December 10 an annual national holiday.

The parade was not being broadcast live and only state media was allowed to attend.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

T90 tank Iraqi variant in production

looks like T90M3 version, according to someone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

TheCamelGuy said:


> T90 tank Iraqi variant in production
> 
> looks like T90M3 version, according to someone



What about Armata Tanks ?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...r-terrorism/story-4Y9aoVndOxCE5Er1IOt7FJ.html

*Iraq hanged 38 jihadists belonging to the Islamic State group or Al-Qaeda for terrorism offences on Thursday in the southern city of Nasiriyah*

Updated: Dec 14, 2017 23:07 IST
Agence France-Presse, Nasiriyah





It was the largest number of executions in a single day since September 25 when 42 people were put to death in the same prison.(AFP File Photo)


Iraq hanged 38 jihadists belonging to the Islamic State group or Al-Qaeda for terrorism offences on Thursday in the southern city of Nasiriyah, provincial authorities said.

It was the largest number of executions in Iraq on a single day since September 25 when 42 people were put to death in the same prison.

“The prison administration executed on Thursday in the presence of Justice Minister Haidar al-Zameli, in Nasiriyah prison, 38 death row prisoners belonging to Al-Qaeda or Daesh (IS) accused of terrorist activities,” said Dakhel Kazem, a senior official in the provincial council.

They were all Iraqis but one also had Swedish citizenship, a prison source said.

Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi on Saturday declared victory against IS after a three-year campaign by government forces backed by a US-led coalition to retake territory seized by the jihadists.

Rights watchdog Amnesty International has voiced repeated concerns about the use of the death penalty in Iraq, which it ranks as one of the world’s top executioners behind China, Iran and Saudi Arabia.

In a report released on December 5, Human Rights Watch criticised both Iraq’s central government and the autonomous Kurdish authorities over mass trials of suspected IS jihadists.

HRW said the authorities “appear to be prosecuting all ISIS (IS) suspects in their custody under counterterrorism laws, primarily for ISIS membership, and not focusing on specific actions or crimes that may have been committed”.

The New York-based group identified 7,374 cases of suspects charged under this law since 2014, and put at 20,000 the total number of people imprisoned for suspected IS membership.

It expressed concerns that the broad prosecution of those affiliated with IS “in any way, no matter how minimal, could impede future community reconciliation and reintegration”.

“Iraqi justice is failing to distinguish between the culpability of doctors who protected lives under ISIS rule and those responsible for crimes against humanity,” said Sarah Leah Whitson, HRW’s Middle East director.

HRW said it regretted what it called the inconsistent application of a 2016 law granting amnesty to suspects who can show they joined IS or any extremist group against their will and have not committed a crime.

“Execution of fighters who surrender or are hors de combat is a war crime,” HRW added.

IS swept across a third of Iraq in 2014 and seized several major cities including Mosul, the country’s second biggest, before a fightback launched in 2015.

****
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...lah-sistani/story-x3OySHkhKpJSXeKPJ2hnrJ.html

*Iraqi Shia paramilitary groups who took part in the war against Islamic State militants should be incorporated into state security bodies said Ayatollah Sistani.*

world Updated: Dec 15, 2017 20:54 IST
Reuters, Baghdad




Members of Iraqi Army are seen during the war between Iraqi army and Shia Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) against the Islamic State militants in al-'Ayadiya, northwest of Tal Afar, Iraq August 28, 2017. (REUTERS File Photo)


Iraqi Shia paramilitary groups who took part in the war against Islamic State militants should be incorporated into state security bodies, the nation’s top Shia cleric said.

In a message delivered at the Friday sermon in the holy city of Kerbala through one of his representatives, Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani said all weapons used in fighting the insurgents should be brought under the control of the Iraqi government.

Sistani’s position is in line with Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi, who wants to prevent the commanders of the militias known as Popular Mobilisation Forces (PMF) from using the power and clout acquired during the war in elections due on May 12.

Sistani was the author of a landmark fatwa, or religious decree, which urged Iraqis to volunteer for the war on Islamic State after the government’s armed forces collapsed in 2014 as the militants swept through swathes of Iraq to reach the gates of Baghdad.

“The victory over Daesh doesn’t mean the end of the battle with terrorism,” Sistani’s representative Sheikh Abdulmehdi al-Karbalai said, mentioning the existence of “sleeper cells”.

“The security apparatus should be supported by the fighters who took part in the war on Daesh,” he added in the sermon broadcast on state TV, using an Arab acronym for Islamic State.

“It is necessary to absorb the fighters in the official and constitutional structures.”

Iraq’s Sunni and Kurdish politicians have called on Abadi, who declared victory over Islamic State last week, to disarm the PMF, which they say are responsible for widespread abuses and in effect report to Tehran, not the government in Baghdad.

Two of the most important Iranian-backed paramilitary leaders, Hadi al-Amiri and Qais al-Khazali, announced this week they were putting their militias under Abadi’s orders.

Their decision to formally separate their armed and political wings could pave the way for them to contest the elections, possibly as part of a broader alliance close to Iran.

Iran provided training and supplied weapons to the most powerful PMF groups including Amiri’s Badr Organisation and Khazali’s Asaib Ahl al-Haq.

The Iraqi parliament last year voted a law that established the PMF as a separate military corps that reports to Abadi in his capacity as commander-in-chief of the armed forces.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Hindustani78 said:


> What about Armata Tanks ?



I don't know, they aren't oredered by Iraq. Total deal for T-90 tanks seems to be somewhere in the 160-170 range.

Abadi also stated there will be a deal for a new type of fighter jet, to supplement the 34 F16's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

TheCamelGuy said:


> I don't know, they aren't oredered by Iraq. Total deal for T-90 tanks seems to be somewhere in the 160-170 range.



Russian military will deploy them in Syria. I mean Russian made tanks of T Type.



TheCamelGuy said:


> Abadi also stated there will be a deal for a new type of fighter jet, to supplement the 34 F16's



Iraqi Airforce pilots are being trained for F16's and even those F16's have been deployed in Iraq.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Yazidis fighting under the Iran-backed PMF killed 52 men, women & children.
*
HRW: Yazidi militia executed 52 civilians in Mosul, Iraq*

December 28, 2017: Human Rights Watch yesterday accused Yazidi militias of executing 52 civilians north-west of Iraq’s northern city of Mosul.

The rights group said in a report that it had met with relatives of the victims of the Imteywit tribe and had seen the crime scene. It added that Yazidi gunmen had forcibly detained then executed men, women and children belonging to eight of the tribe’s families who were fleeing the battles between Iraqi forces and Daesh.

The Yazidi militiamen were implicated in the enforced disappearance of members of the Imteywit and Jahayish tribes in late 2017.

Deputy Middle East Director at HRW, Lama Fakih, said: “As the ground fighting against ISIS [Daesh] winds down in Iraq, state security forces need to turn their focus to preventing retaliation and upholding the rule of law.”

“Past atrocities against the Yezidis don’t give its armed forces a free pass to commit abuses against other groups, whatever their past,” she added.

The organisation pointed out that 52 Arabs were missing from a village near Sinjar, adding that local residents have confirmed the existence of a number of mass graves which include members of the Imteywit tribe.

It added that “a leader of the Yazidi community has provided Human Rights Watch with a list of five Yazidi fighters who were said to have executed those families.

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...a456aa159dfd240&at_ab=per-2&at_pos=0&at_tot=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

air force general has been arrested for squandering publish funds, billions down the drain as he sabotaged the air force given he's a foreigner with loyalties elsewhere. Could have had a mature air force by now if not for his policies.


----------



## Metanoia

TheCamelGuy said:


> air force general has been arrested for squandering publish funds, billions down the drain as he sabotaged the air force given he's a foreigner with loyalties elsewhere. Could have had a mature air force by now if not for his policies.



Who is the guy?


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Iran backed Shia terrorist fill mass graves, then blame ISIS terrorist to avoid accountability for their war crimes in Iraq.

*The Iraq Report: Shia militias fill mass graves, then blame IS*

In a country littered with mass graves, the tragedy of losing family and loved ones is compounded when the issue becomes politicised and when the true perpetrators are not brought to justice. Iraqi families – who have confirmed that their loved ones were abducted by government-linked sectarian death squads – are now being told that militants from the Islamic State group were responsible for their family members turning up in mass graves.

Despite its destructive and barbaric legacy, the Islamic State group has become a convenience for those in power to justify a wide variety of abuses and atrocities. Rather than risk Iraqi troops during the battle for Mosul, IS snipers positioned on top of residential buildings were taken out by Iraqi-coordinated but US-led coalition airstrikes, inevitably resulting in civilian deaths. IS was always used as an excuse to encourage international observers to turn a blind eye.

It now also appears that IS’ brutality is being conveniently and cynically exploited by the Iraqi government and allied pro-Iran Shia militias to shift the blame for atrocities they have committed onto the armed group. IS’ well-deserved and global reputation as a savage terrorist organisation has been used to provide the perfect cover for the war crimes of other organisations, many of whom are directly connected to Baghdad and its main benefactor, Iran.



Journalists for _The New Arab’s _Arabic-language sister site have uncovered horrifying accounts of mass graves of largely Sunni Arab victims hastily dumped after they were murdered by Shia Islamist militants serving under the banner of the government-backed Popular Mobilisation Forces, or _Hashd al-Sha’abi _in Arabic. The reporters also discovered that Sunni victims killed by IS extremists were identified as Shia Arabs by the government in order to exaggerate sectarian tensions.

alaraby


----------



## TheCamelGuy

^^ It's not like your or the Arab world's concern was with the people of Iraq given that that Arab world was in favor of the deadly sanctions and US-led wars against the country, including a silence and support for IS when they were massacring the people. Moreover even then the Arab world focused on bashing the PMU (Shi'a militia's) rather than IS. Their criticism cannot be taken serious, then you have Iran which wants influence in Iraq through Islamists and some armed units, another problem that has to be contained through increased ISF influence.



Metanoia said:


> Who is the guy?



Foreign Kurd, Anwar Hamad Amin.

Billions to American contracts for repairs and maintenance, one has to look at the army aviation component which is mature and wields a large fleet of helicopters and now and then does more damage from the air than the air force itself. 

In just a few years the army aviation built mature fully equipped and combat-proven squadrons whereas the air force is still behind after a decade of spending. Could've wielded several squadrons of fighter jets by now if the air force general was serious, I call it the Kurdish phase. After 2004 the Iraqi political and military systems were set up to appease a foreign hostile entity (Kurdistan), this Kurdish phase was experienced in every Iraqi institution and is only removed after they do serious harm such as the foreign and finance ministry (Hoshyar Zebari), army chief of staff who built a useless military till 2014 (Babaki Zebari), the air force general's Kurdish phase has also ended etc. Recently Kirkuk was dealt with. There's still the presidency to deal with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

f-16's in usa


----------



## Hindustani78

By Mohammad Salim and Ali Choukeir

BARELY a month after Baghdad declared victory over Daesh (the so-called IS), the militants could still recapture areas of Iraq, especially near the border with Syria, experts and officials say.

Ali Al-Bayati, a commander of the Hashed Al-Shaabi paramilitary units which fought alongside Iraqi security forces in a grueling battle against the group, said the Nimrud region of northern Iraq could "fall at any time because security there is fragile".

Last July, the authorities in Baghdad announced with much fanfare the "liberation" of nearby Mosul, Iraq's second city.

Daesh fighters who fled their former stronghold and took refuge to the west, in the vast desert toward the Syrian border, have since launched attacks on security forces and civilians, Bayati said.

Hiding out in valleys and gullies as well as trenches dug before their ouster from Mosul, the militants have built up stockpiles of arms, fuel, water and food.

More than 4,000 militants have been arrested in Nineveh province since Mosul's capture, according to police chief Gen. Wathiq Al-Hamdani.

But Aed Al-Louayzi of Nineveh's provincial council said several civilians have been robbed or killed inside the city itself, some by assailants disguised as soldiers.

He says the attacks have been the work of Daesh members from the areas of Tal Afar and Hatra, both towns also recaptured last year from the militants.

Hisham Al-Hashemi, a specialist on militant movements, said Iraq's announcement in December of military victory "simply means that the (black) Daesh flag is no longer flying" over government buildings.

To counter the threat of a Daesh resurgence, "several operations have been carried out south of Mosul" with US-led coalition support to seize arms, said coalition spokesman Col. Ryan Dillon.

Active 'sleepers'

Louazi said that "geographically, the territory has been retaken... but not all the militants there have been arrested".

"We are in the same security situation as that which led to the fall of Mosul" back in 2014, which came after the extremists had seized control of some areas, he said.

To try to avoid past mistakes, Dillon said, "the coalition has trained Iraqi security forces to address the transition and future threats. We knew there would be a transition from fighting to policing."

The Hashed, which is patrolling the border with war-torn Syria, says it faces infiltration attempts by militants on a daily basis.

Although Daesh is also on the verge of overall military defeat in Syria, it surprised observers last week by announcing a comeback in the country's northwest.

In the Hawiyah area of northern Iraq, at least three civilians and a Hashed fighter have been killed this month, according to security sources.

They said around 60 militants have also died in fighting around Hawiyah, one of the last Daesh urban strongholds retaken by Iraqi forces.

On Monday, a twin suicide bombing in Baghdad cost more than 30 lives, prompting Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi to order security forces to "eliminate Daesh sleeper cells" and protect civilians.

But Hashemi said the threat is more immediate.

"This concept of sleeper cells is a mistake. They are not sleepers, they are active," he said. "They are capable of mounting attacks and even of taking control of zones." — AFP


----------



## yavar

*Iraqi Kurdistan PM Barzani visit to Iran, met Rouhani, SNSC سفر منطقه کردستان عراق به ایران*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-army-announces-fresh-anti-daesh-ops-in-diyala/1043434
Iraqi forces on Friday began fresh military operations aimed at finding and neutralizing Daesh terrorist cells in the eastern Diyala province, according to a local police source. 

"Army forces backed by Hashd al-Shaabi fighters have launched a major security operation against Daesh remnants in Diyala’s Azim sub-district 60 kilometers north of Baqubah," Police Captain Habib al-Shimar told Anadolu Agency. 

“Security forces have found and arrested a number of wanted individuals and confiscated unlicensed weapons,” al-Shimar said.

Last December, Iraqi officials announced that Daesh’s military presence in the country had been all but dismantled. 

Nevertheless, it is feared that the group still maintains “sleeper cells” in certain parts of the country.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Some renewed news about S-400 purchase plans, HQ-9 purchase that was mentioned seems to have not gone through. Similarly the news was first that Chinese tanks were chosen, but then they went for T-90.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Kurdish pro women pro gay peace lovers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961798050435026945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> Kurdish pro women pro gay peace lovers
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961798050435026945



The more I learn about those stateless monkeys, the more it pleases me how they were dealt with for decades in Iraq and Syria. It makes their embarrassing defeat last year and the subsequent "cleaning operation from monkeys in temporarily occupied Iraqi territory" even more sweeter.

Now the "white flag monkeys" should be dealt with.









Best one;





Hopefully either Al-Assad or his successor, will deal with them in Syria too and their illegal land grabbing and crimes.

Given the ground realities (if those victims are Iraqi Arabs - which the majority must be) their families, clans and tribes will seek revenge and get it one way another and it will repaid in a harsher manner. Nobody is going to believe that all those people are Daesh members.

Those stateless monkeys have committed forceful deportations of civilian Arab, Assyrian, Turkmen etc. populations in Northern Iraq and Syria. Unfortunately for them the demographics are returning to the normal in Syria (slowly but surely) and even more so in Iraq. Over 1/3 of the so-called KRG (Barzanistan) is inhabited by Iraqi Arabs.

They can stage their useless hateful protests as they did years ago. To no avail.

They were dealt with beautifully recently. Once again.











A shame that @SALMAN F is gone for a few days. I would have loved to read his comments. Looking forward to your return bro.

Wonderful videos:











Listen to this beautiful nationalistic song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

27 PMU were killed yesterday in Hawija by IS ambush, area cleared now by army/police. No one wants a Khilafa.

--

Seems like HQ-9 was rejected for S-400.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965590084534853634


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...27-fighters/story-cHpqgrVl6Ok24kp34jDLhK.html

*Islamic State ambushes Iraqi Shia-led force, kills 27 fighters*
*The Popular Mobilization Forces, an umbrella group of mostly Shia militias, said the attackers were disguised in army uniforms and the clashes lasted for at least two hours.*
Updated: Feb 19, 2018 16:53 IST

The Associated Press 
The Associated Press, Baghdad





Shia Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) with Iraqi army gather on the outskirts of Tal Afar.(Reuters)


Islamic State militants have ambushed a group of Iraq’s Shia-led paramilitary fighters, killing at least 27.

The Popular Mobilization Forces, an umbrella group of mostly Shia militias, said on Monday the attack took place the previous night in al-Saadounya area, southwest of the northern city of Kirkuk, when the paramilitaries were conducting overnight raids.

The PMF said the attackers were disguised in army uniforms. It said the clashes lasted for at least two hours and that some of the militants were killed while others fled the area.

Brig Gen Yahya Rasool, a spokesman for Iraqi military, blamed IS “sleeper cells” and said Iraqi forces were searching the area to find the perpetrators.

IS claimed responsibility for the attack in a statement on its Amaq news agency.


----------



## Hindustani78

Experts say Iraqi troops have liberated Hawija militarily, but have not cleaned or inspected it. (Reuters)

there have been many vital attacks in western Kirkuk and eastern Salahudeen where most of the militants who fled the fighting in Mosul and Anbar have taken refuge — in areas with difficult terrain such as Hawija, security and local officials said.

Late on Sunday, 21 fighters from the Shiite-dominated paramilitary troops fighting Daesh alongside the government were killed in an ambush set up in Saadounia village, western Hawija, Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) field commanders told Arab News.

“A force from the 16th brigade of the PMF apparently received information from one of its secret sources in the region that there was a senior Daesh leader there, so they entered the area at 7 p.m. (on Sunday) to arrest the target but were surprised by the ambush,” Sheikh Wassifi Al-A’assi, the commander of Kirkuk PMF, told Arab News.

“The bodies of 21 fighters were found this morning (Monday), some burned inside cars and others beheaded. All signs indicate that they were attacked while they were inside their vehicles,” Al-A’assi said.

Several military intelligence sources in the area told Arab News that the ambushed unit was looking to arrest a group of prominent militants, including Manhal Al-Humran who was responsible for oil sales within Daesh.

Daesh claimed responsibility for the attack and said in websites linked to the organization that its fighters had ambushed a “national security force” in western Kirkuk, clashed with the force and killed 30 of them and burned six vehicles.

Hawija town, 300 km north of Baghdad, was liberated from Daesh by Iraqi security forces in October, but the area’s rugged terrain and its large, dense agricultural land turned it into a safe haven for militants who fled the fighting in Mosul and Anbar.

Iraqi forces liberated the area militarily, but have not cleaned or inspected it and many of its villages remain uninhabited.

“We have information that dozens of militants have been gathering there (in Hawija). They have been taking advantage of the nature of the area to freely move from one village to another,” a local intelligence officer told Arab News.

“This force came from Tazza town. They were out of their area and have not informed or coordinated with troops deployed in the region or the joint military operation commandership,” a senior PMF commander told Arab News on condition of anonymity.

“Maybe they were afraid of a leak of information. Even if the goal was important, they had to coordinate with the units deployed in the region. The prior coordination would have secured their movement and they would be alive now.”


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Armor is being installed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

50 ISIS hiding in Mosul tunnel found, u can see they're very thin.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967597762673037312


----------



## mahatir

TheCamelGuy said:


> 50 ISIS hiding in Mosul tunnel found, u can see they're very thin.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967597762673037312



Foreign or local ISIS fighters ?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mahatir said:


> Foreign or local ISIS fighters ?



Can't hear well they barely talk, but makes no sense for them to hide if they're Iraqis as they'd have enough excuses to say they were forced. Foreign women also have a card to get out of it alive, foreign men have no way out. Likely foreigners.


----------



## Aramagedon

*More Than 11000 Civilians Were Killed By Americans In Mosul*

*A new report says thousands more civilians were killed in Mosul than the US claims.
*
By Alexia Underwood Updated Dec 21, 2017, 9:48am ESTSHARE




An injured civilian flees as Iraqi Army soldiers fight ISIS militants who occupy the last section of the Old City district on July 10, 2017, in Mosul, Iraq.
Martyn Aim/Corbis via Getty Images
The US has declared victory in its fight against ISIS, with American allies retaking the last of the group’s major strongholds in Iraq and Syria. But lost amid the celebration is an incredibly grim reality: huge numbers of civilians have been killed in the crossfire.

The latest evidence comes from Mosul, Iraq’s second-largest city, which the US-led coalition battling ISIS retook back in July. A dispiriting report from the Associated Press estimates that between 9,000 and 11,000 civilians died in the battle to free Mosul — a number nearly 10 times higher than previously thought.

According to the report, US-led coalition forces or Iraqi forces were responsible for at least 3,200 civilian casualties over the course of the nine-month battle, which stretched from October 2016 to July 2017. ISIS was responsible for roughly the same number, and it wasn’t clear which side was responsible for the remaining civilian deaths.

Daoud Salem Mahmoud, a Mosul resident who has recovered hundreds of bodies from his old neighborhood, told the AP the war had “turned Mosul into a graveyard.”

The new estimate of civilian casualties from the fight for Mosul comes from data collected by the Iraqi city’s morgue workers, grave diggers, and other residents who have volunteered to retrieve bodies. It also incorporates data from the UN, Amnesty International, Iraq Bodycount, and Airwars, an independent organization that monitors civilian casualties in Iraq, Syria, and Libya.

The figures notably don’t come from the US military itself, which has claimed that months of airstrikes left only a few hundred civilians dead inside Mosul, according to the report.

“It is simply irresponsible to focus criticism on inadvertent casualties caused by the Coalition’s war to defeat ISIS,” Col. Thomas Veale, a spokesperson for the coalition, told the AP.

*The US says it hasn’t killed many civilians in the ISIS fight. That’s hard to believe. *
It’s not the first time the US government appears to have underestimated civilian casualties in the war against ISIS.

The Pentagon claims its air war against ISIS is one of the most accurate in history, and that it is so careful in who it targets that the 14,000 US airstrikes in Iraq have killed just 89 civilians.

But in November, an 18-month investigation by the New York Times found that the US-led military coalition was killing civilians in Iraq at a rate 31 times higher than it has acknowledged.

“In terms of civilian deaths, this may be the least transparent war in recent American history,” New York Times reporters Azmat Khan and Anand Gopal wrote.

The new numbers from Mosul will be pushing that death toll even higher: According to the Associated Press, there are could be hundreds of other dead civilians in unmarked graves around Mosul.

https://www.vox.com/world/2017/12/20/16800510/mosul-death-toll-isis-trump-war


----------



## Hindustani78

At least eight Daesh terrorists were killed on Friday by airstrikes carried out by the Iraqi air force in a mountainous region of northern Iraq.

"The terrorists were killed by two separate airstrikes that targeted two tunnels in the northern Badoush Heights region [of Nineveh province]," Colonel Ahmad al-Jubouri of the army’s Nineveh Operations Command told Anadolu Agency.

Following the strikes, at least 17 other Daesh terrorists were arrested in the same area, al-Jubouri said.

In a related development, four Iraqi army personnel were killed late Thursday when Daesh militants attacked a checkpoint near the town of Badoush 20 kilometers west of Mosul, according to Major Saad Mahous of the Iraqi army's 20th Division.

All of the militants managed to flee following the attack, Mahous said.

Last year, officials in Baghdad declared that Daesh's military presence in Iraq had been all but dismantled. The notorious terrorist group, however, still appears to maintain "sleeper cells" in certain parts of the country


----------



## Hindustani78

*Iraqi forces kill 6 Daesh militants in Kirkuk*

Last week, at least 27 pro-government fighters were killed in a Daesh ambush in Kirkuk

Six Daesh militants were killed in an Iraqi security operation in the northern Kirkuk province on Saturday, according to a local police officer.

The militants were hiding inside a home in al-Tawireya town in al-Hawija district, 55 kilometer south-west of Kirkuk, Police Capt. Hamed al-Obaidi told Anadolu Agency.

He said the slain militants were planning attacks against military targets in the province.

Meanwhile, Police Lieutenant Iqbal Karim said federal police have begun to redeploy in southwestern Kirkuk in an effort to prevent militant activities in the area.

Last week, at least 27 pro-government fighters were killed in a Daesh ambush in southwestern Kirkuk province.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970453508376932353


----------



## Hindustani78

The Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), also known as Hashed Al-Shaabi, plays a key role in the fight against Daesh

They mobilized in 2014 as Daesh seized territory and became a formal military organization backed by parliamentary legislation in November 2016.

one of the PMU factions, told Arab News that the fighters are contractors .

total number of PMU fighters has been at the heart of the dispute.

110,000 fighters out of 142,000, PMU commanders told Arab News.

32,000 fighters who are not covered by 2017, another 12,000 fighters,” a senior PMU commander told Arab News.

12,000 fighters are based in Mosul


----------



## Hindustani78

The Pentagon says all seven service members aboard a US helicopter that crashed in Iraq were killed. The Pentagon says in a statement Friday that the crash does not appear to be the result of enemy activity and is under investigation. The US military helicopter crashed in western Iraq, US officials said Thursday.

The Pentagon said an accompanying US helicopter immediately reported the crash and a quick-reaction force comprised of Iraqi security forces and Coalition members secured the scene.

“It was a routine troop transport operation going from Iraq to Syria, nothing out of the ordinary.”

A Pentagon statement said the crash involved a Sikorsky HH-60 Pave Hawk and did not appear to be a result of enemy activity.

********
In this June 24, 2003 file photo, US soldiers prepare to escort a canister containing "yellow cake" or Uranium Oxide which was looted during the war from the nuclear facility in Tuwaitha, Iraq. (AP File)


----------



## Metanoia

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974599853870379008
Military representatives from *Iran*, *Iraq*, *Syria*, and *Russia *met at their joint operations HQ in Baghdad yesterday at the invitation of Iraq's Defence Minister to discuss ongoing security cooperation. The HQ was first established in 2014 to coordinate the war against ISIS


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1270986/middle-east
BAGHDAD: Iraq has detained or imprisoned at least 19,000 people accused of connections to Daesh or other terror-related offenses, and sentenced more than 3,000 of them to death, according to an analysis by The Associated Press.

The mass incarceration and speed of guilty verdicts raise concerns over potential miscarriages of justice — and worries that jailed militants are recruiting within the general prison population to build new extremist networks.

The AP count is based partially on an analysis of a spreadsheet listing all 27,849 people imprisoned in Iraq as of late January, provided by an official who requested anonymity because he was not authorized to speak to the media. Thousands more also are believed to be held in detention by other bodies, including the Federal Police, military intelligence and Kurdish forces. Those exact figures could not be immediately obtained.

The AP determined that 8,861 of the prisoners listed in the spreadsheet were convicted of terrorism-related charges since the beginning of 2013 — arrests overwhelmingly likely to be linked to Daesh, according to an intelligence figure in Baghdad.

In addition, another 11,000 people currently are being detained by the intelligence branch of the Interior Ministry, undergoing interrogation or awaiting trial, a second intelligence official said. Both intelligence officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief the press.

“There’s been great overcrowding ... Iraq needs a large number of investigators and judges to resolve this issue,” Fadhel Al-Gharwari, a member of Iraqi’s parliament-appointed human rights commission, told the AP.

Al-Gharwari said many legal proceedings have been delayed because the country lacks the resources to respond to the spike in incarcerations.

Large numbers of Iraqis were detained during the 2000s, when the US and Iraqi governments were battling Sunni militants, including Al-Qaeda, and Shiite militias. In 2007, at the height of the fighting, the US military held 25,000 detainees. The spreadsheet obtained by the AP showed that about 6,000 people arrested on terror charges before 2013 still are serving those sentences.

But the current wave of detentions has hit the Iraqi justice system much harder because past arrests were spread out over a much longer period and the largest numbers of detainees were held by the American military, with only a portion sent to Iraqi courts and the rest released.

Human Rights Watch warned in November that the broad use of terrorism laws meant those with minimal connections to Daesh are caught up in prosecutions alongside those behind the worst abuses. The group estimated a similar number of detainees and prisoners — about 20,000 in all.

“Based on all my meetings with senior government officials, I get the sense that no one — perhaps not even the prime minster himself — knows the full number of detainees,” said Belkis Wille, the organization’s senior Iraq researcher.

Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi, who is running to retain his position in national elections slated for May, has repeatedly called for accelerated death sentences for those charged with terrorism.
The spreadsheet analyzed by the AP showed that 3,130 prisoners have been sentenced to death on terrorism charges since 2013.

Since 2014, about 250 executions of convicted Daesh members have been carried out, according to the Baghdad-based intelligence official. About 100 of those took place last year, a sign of the accelerating pace of hangings.
The United Nations has warned that fast-tracking executions puts innocent people at greater risk of being convicted and executed, “resulting in gross, irreversible miscarriages of justice.”

The rising number of those detained and imprisoned reflects the more than four-year fight against Daesh, which first formed in 2013 and conquered nearly a third of Iraq and neighboring Syria the next year.

Iraqi and Kurdish forces, backed by a US-led coalition, eventually rolled the group back on both sides of the border, regaining nearly all of the territory by the end of last year.

Throughout the fighting, Iraq has pushed thousands of Daesh suspects through trials in counterterrorism courts. Trials witnessed by the AP and human rights groups often took no longer than 30 minutes.

The vast majority were convicted under Iraq’s Terrorism Law, which has been criticized as overly broad.
Asked about the process, Saad Al-Hadithi, a government spokesman, said, “The government is intent that every criminal and terrorist receive just punishment.”

The largest concentration of those with Daesh-related convictions is in Nasiriyah Central Prison, about 200 miles (320 kilometers) southeast of Baghdad, a sprawling maximum-security complex housing more than 6,000 people accused of terrorism-related offenses.

Cells designed to hold two prisoners now hold six, according to a prison official who spoke on condition of anonymity in line with regulations. The official said overcrowding makes it difficult to segregate prisoners charged with terrorism and that an inadequate number of guards means Daesh members are openly promoting their ideology inside the prison.

Though prisoners at Nasiriyah were banned last year from giving sermons and recruiting fellow inmates, the official said he still witnesses prisoners circulating extremist religious teachings.

In wards holding mostly terror-related convicts, high-ranking Daesh members have banned prisoners from watching television. Many refuse to eat meat from the cafeteria, believing it hasn’t been prepared according to religious guidelines, the prison official said.

The relative free rein for extremists is reminiscent of Bucca Prison, a now-closed facility that the US military ran in southern Iraq in the 2000s.

The facility proved a petri dish where militant detainees mingled — including the man who now leads Daesh, Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, who spent nearly five years there, joining with other militants who became prominent in the group.

Iraqi officials say they have taken steps to prevent a repeat of the Bucca phenomenon.

“We will never allow Bucca to happen again,” said an Interior Ministry officer overseeing the detention of Daesh suspects in the Mosul area, also speaking on condition of anonymity in line with regulations.

“The Americans freed their captives; under Iraq, they will all receive the death penalty,” he said.
Cellphone signal jammers are installed at prisons holding Daesh suspects. But in Nasiriyah, the prison official said inmates appear to remain in contact with the outside.

He recounted how just days after a guard disciplined a senior Daesh member in the prison, the man threatened the guard’s family, listing the names and ages of his children.

The imprisonments hit hard among Iraq’s Sunni Arab minority, threatening to worsen tensions with the Shiite-dominated government. The community was both the pool that Daesh drew recruits from and the population most brutally victimized by its rule.

Mass incarcerations under former Prime Minister Nouri Al-Maliki led to widespread resentment among Sunnis, helping fuel the growth of Daesh.

The head of the International Red Cross, an organization that regularly visits prison and detention facilities in Iraq, warned that mass detentions often incite future cycles of violence.

“It’s the tortures, the ill treatments, the continuous long-term bad conditions in detentions which have radicalized a lot of actors which we find again as armed actors on the battlefield,” ICRC President Peter Maurer said during a recent visit to Iraq.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1270986/middle-east
> BAGHDAD: Iraq has detained or imprisoned at least 19,000 people accused of connections to Daesh or other terror-related offenses, and sentenced more than 3,000 of them to death, according to an analysis by The Associated Press.
> 
> The mass incarceration and speed of guilty verdicts raise concerns over potential miscarriages of justice — and worries that jailed militants are recruiting within the general prison population to build new extremist networks.
> 
> The AP count is based partially on an analysis of a spreadsheet listing all 27,849 people imprisoned in Iraq as of late January, provided by an official who requested anonymity because he was not authorized to speak to the media. Thousands more also are believed to be held in detention by other bodies, including the Federal Police, military intelligence and Kurdish forces. Those exact figures could not be immediately obtained.
> 
> The AP determined that 8,861 of the prisoners listed in the spreadsheet were convicted of terrorism-related charges since the beginning of 2013 — arrests overwhelmingly likely to be linked to Daesh, according to an intelligence figure in Baghdad.
> 
> In addition, another 11,000 people currently are being detained by the intelligence branch of the Interior Ministry, undergoing interrogation or awaiting trial, a second intelligence official said. Both intelligence officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief the press.
> 
> “There’s been great overcrowding ... Iraq needs a large number of investigators and judges to resolve this issue,” Fadhel Al-Gharwari, a member of Iraqi’s parliament-appointed human rights commission, told the AP.
> 
> Al-Gharwari said many legal proceedings have been delayed because the country lacks the resources to respond to the spike in incarcerations.
> 
> Large numbers of Iraqis were detained during the 2000s, when the US and Iraqi governments were battling Sunni militants, including Al-Qaeda, and Shiite militias. In 2007, at the height of the fighting, the US military held 25,000 detainees. The spreadsheet obtained by the AP showed that about 6,000 people arrested on terror charges before 2013 still are serving those sentences.
> 
> But the current wave of detentions has hit the Iraqi justice system much harder because past arrests were spread out over a much longer period and the largest numbers of detainees were held by the American military, with only a portion sent to Iraqi courts and the rest released.
> 
> Human Rights Watch warned in November that the broad use of terrorism laws meant those with minimal connections to Daesh are caught up in prosecutions alongside those behind the worst abuses. The group estimated a similar number of detainees and prisoners — about 20,000 in all.
> 
> “Based on all my meetings with senior government officials, I get the sense that no one — perhaps not even the prime minster himself — knows the full number of detainees,” said Belkis Wille, the organization’s senior Iraq researcher.
> 
> Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi, who is running to retain his position in national elections slated for May, has repeatedly called for accelerated death sentences for those charged with terrorism.
> The spreadsheet analyzed by the AP showed that 3,130 prisoners have been sentenced to death on terrorism charges since 2013.
> 
> Since 2014, about 250 executions of convicted Daesh members have been carried out, according to the Baghdad-based intelligence official. About 100 of those took place last year, a sign of the accelerating pace of hangings.
> The United Nations has warned that fast-tracking executions puts innocent people at greater risk of being convicted and executed, “resulting in gross, irreversible miscarriages of justice.”
> 
> The rising number of those detained and imprisoned reflects the more than four-year fight against Daesh, which first formed in 2013 and conquered nearly a third of Iraq and neighboring Syria the next year.
> 
> Iraqi and Kurdish forces, backed by a US-led coalition, eventually rolled the group back on both sides of the border, regaining nearly all of the territory by the end of last year.
> 
> Throughout the fighting, Iraq has pushed thousands of Daesh suspects through trials in counterterrorism courts. Trials witnessed by the AP and human rights groups often took no longer than 30 minutes.
> 
> The vast majority were convicted under Iraq’s Terrorism Law, which has been criticized as overly broad.
> Asked about the process, Saad Al-Hadithi, a government spokesman, said, “The government is intent that every criminal and terrorist receive just punishment.”
> 
> The largest concentration of those with Daesh-related convictions is in Nasiriyah Central Prison, about 200 miles (320 kilometers) southeast of Baghdad, a sprawling maximum-security complex housing more than 6,000 people accused of terrorism-related offenses.
> 
> Cells designed to hold two prisoners now hold six, according to a prison official who spoke on condition of anonymity in line with regulations. The official said overcrowding makes it difficult to segregate prisoners charged with terrorism and that an inadequate number of guards means Daesh members are openly promoting their ideology inside the prison.
> 
> Though prisoners at Nasiriyah were banned last year from giving sermons and recruiting fellow inmates, the official said he still witnesses prisoners circulating extremist religious teachings.
> 
> In wards holding mostly terror-related convicts, high-ranking Daesh members have banned prisoners from watching television. Many refuse to eat meat from the cafeteria, believing it hasn’t been prepared according to religious guidelines, the prison official said.
> 
> The relative free rein for extremists is reminiscent of Bucca Prison, a now-closed facility that the US military ran in southern Iraq in the 2000s.
> 
> The facility proved a petri dish where militant detainees mingled — including the man who now leads Daesh, Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, who spent nearly five years there, joining with other militants who became prominent in the group.
> 
> Iraqi officials say they have taken steps to prevent a repeat of the Bucca phenomenon.
> 
> “We will never allow Bucca to happen again,” said an Interior Ministry officer overseeing the detention of Daesh suspects in the Mosul area, also speaking on condition of anonymity in line with regulations.
> 
> “The Americans freed their captives; under Iraq, they will all receive the death penalty,” he said.
> Cellphone signal jammers are installed at prisons holding Daesh suspects. But in Nasiriyah, the prison official said inmates appear to remain in contact with the outside.
> 
> He recounted how just days after a guard disciplined a senior Daesh member in the prison, the man threatened the guard’s family, listing the names and ages of his children.
> 
> The imprisonments hit hard among Iraq’s Sunni Arab minority, threatening to worsen tensions with the Shiite-dominated government. The community was both the pool that Daesh drew recruits from and the population most brutally victimized by its rule.
> 
> Mass incarcerations under former Prime Minister Nouri Al-Maliki led to widespread resentment among Sunnis, helping fuel the growth of Daesh.
> 
> The head of the International Red Cross, an organization that regularly visits prison and detention facilities in Iraq, warned that mass detentions often incite future cycles of violence.
> 
> “It’s the tortures, the ill treatments, the continuous long-term bad conditions in detentions which have radicalized a lot of actors which we find again as armed actors on the battlefield,” ICRC President Peter Maurer said during a recent visit to Iraq.


AP can go and write about Guantanamo that hold prisoners that after 10 year yet to see a judge or .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

https://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/iraqi-troops-kill-baghdadis-right-hand-man-in-kirkuk/

A lot of ex republican guard IS leaders are still not arrested/killed which is very dangerous, it's their experience which caused this success of IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

*Over 1,000 Iranian Military Guards killed in Syria defending shrine of Hazrat Zainab R.A*
*9 Apr, 2018*







*SHARES*





DAMASCUS - The Iranian Revolutionary Guards, Iran’s most powerful military force have been fighting in support of Syrian president Bashar al-Assad for several years. More than 1,000 Iranians have been killed in Syria, including senior members of the Guards.

Iran calls its fighters in Syria the defenders of the shrine as it says the forces are there to protect the Zeinab Shrine, a holy site near Damascus.

*READ MORE: Russias Military takes on a dangerous operation in Syria*
Three Iranians were killed in an air strike <link> on a Syrian air base <link> near Homs on Sunday, Iran’s Fars news agency said, as Syria and its main ally Russia blamed Israel for carrying out the attack.

Israel has not confirmed or denied mounting the raid, but Israeli officials said the Tiyas, or T-4, air base <link> was being used by troops from Iran, and that Israel would not accept such a presence in Syria by its arch foe.

*READ MORE: How a secret move by Russia turned the tide in Syria?*
The semi-official Fars news said on Monday that “two defenders of the shrine, Seyed Ammar Mousavi and Akbar Zavar Jannati” were killed in the air strike <link> “carried out by the Zionist regime’s fighter jets.”

In a subsequent report, Fars said a third fighter called Mehdi Lotfi Niasar has been killed in the attack.

*READ MORE: Turkish, Iranian leaders meet ahead of Syria summit with Russia*
The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a British-based monitor, said at least 14 people were killed including some fighters of various nationalities.

The attack took place hours after US President Donald Trump warned of a “big price to pay” following the reports of a poison gas attack on the rebel-held town of Douma which killed dozens of people, including children. - Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

***********
https://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/seven-daesh-terrorists-killed-near-mosul-iraqi-sources/1129714
Seven Daesh terrorists were killed Friday in an offensive carried out by Iraqi forces west of Mosul, regional capital of the northern Nineveh province, according to Iraqi security sources.

“The operation was conducted in the mountainous region around the village of Badush,” Army Lieutenant-Colonel Haitham Ahmed told Anadolu Agency.

According to Badush, army units backed by helicopter gunships struck a number of tunnels and hideouts used by the terrorist group.

Eyad al-Asali, a Nineveh police lieutenant, told Anadolu Agency that 12 suspected Daesh members had been rounded up in separate security operations conducted in the Al-Rahmaniya area east of Mosul.

Late last year, officials in Baghdad said Daesh's military presence in Iraq had been all but destroyed. It appears, however, that the terrorist group still maintains a limited presence in parts of northern and western Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Ali Kemal Akan

*ANKARA *

At least 23 terrorists have been killed in northern Iraq over the last week, the military said Friday.

In a statement, the Turkish General Staff said 23 terrorists were killed during anti-PKK operations in northern parts of Iraq between May 10 and May 17.

During the operations, seven shelters used by the PKK were destroyed while 49 improvised explosives were defused.

A Turkish soldier was martyred and five others injured during the operations.

Meanwhile, 7,211 people were held while trying to illegally cross the Turkish border.


----------



## kartal1

Wish him good health and the next time better protection.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999618325092229120


----------



## Hindustani78

*ANKARA 
*
Two Turkish soldiers were martyred in an attack by PKK terrorists in northern Iraq, according to the Turkish army on Saturday.

In a statement, the General Staff said one soldier was also wounded in the attack.

The military offered condolences to the families of the martyred soldiers and wished the injured soldier a speedy recovery.

The Turkish Armed Forces will "continue its fight against all terror organizations until the last terrorist is neutralized", the statement added.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU -- resumed its armed campaign against Turkey in July 2015.

Since then, it has been responsible for the deaths of more than 1,200 Turkish security personnel and civilians, including a number of women and children.
*
**********


ANKARA*

At least three PKK terrorists were “neutralized” during air operations in northern Iraq, the Turkish army said on Sunday.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply that the terrorists in question were either killed or captured.

The Turkish General Staff said on Twitter that the terrorists were neutralized in northern Iraq’s Hakurk region.

Airstrikes on PKK targets in northern Iraq, where the terror group has its main base in the Mt. Qandil region near the Iranian border, have been carried out regularly since July 2015, when the PKK resumed its armed terror campaign.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Turkish operation on Kurdish rebels in Iraq is matter of timing: minister*





File photo showing Turkish soldiers on patrol. (Reuters)

Turkish forces are waiting for the right time to carry out an operation in northern Iraq’s Qandil region where high-ranking members of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) are located, Interior Minister Suleyman Soylu said on Monday.

The militant group frequently carries out attacks on Turkey from its camps in the Qandil mountains, a remote region of Kurdish-run northern Iraq.

“Qandil is not a distant target for us any more. Right now, a lot of positions have been seized there (by Turkish forces), especially in the northern Iraq region,” Soylu told the Anadolu state news agency in a televised interview.
“Timing is what is important for us right now.”

Turkey has conducted frequent air strikes against PKK targets in northern Iraq. It previously carried out cross-border operations in the region in the 1990s and 2000s.

“Qandil will be made into a safe place for Turkey, no one should doubt that,” Soylu said.

The PKK has waged an insurgency in Turkey’s mainly Kurdish southeast since the 1980s and some 40,000 people have been killed in clashes. It is considered a terrorist organization by Turkey, the United States and the European Union.

*Daesh tunnels destroyed north of Mosul: Iraqi military*


Army continues to carry out operations aimed at mopping up lingering terrorist presence

home > middle east 04.06.2018










*BAGHDAD*

The Iraqi military has destroyed a number of tunnels north of Mosul that were reportedly used by the Daesh terrorist group, according to military sources.

In a Monday statement, Iraq’s Military Intelligence Directorate (MID) said the army’s 20th Division had found and destroyed five tunnels packed with arms and ammunition in northern Iraq’s Badush Mountain region.

According to the statement, army forces on Monday raided the tunnels, which contained RPG launchers, Katyusha rockets, and mortar guns.

The military equipment was subsequently destroyed while at least one Daesh militant was arrested during the operation, according to the MID.

Last December, officials in Baghdad declared that Daesh's military presence in the country had been all but destroyed.

The Iraqi army, however, continues to carry out sporadic operations aimed at mopping up the lingering terrorist presence.


----------



## ReturningCamel

Today exactly 4 years ago Mosul fell to IS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005553873472425985
Kords were celebrating, now both got trashed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Maxpane said:


> *Over 1,000 Iranian Military Guards killed in Syria defending shrine of Hazrat Zainab R.A*
> *9 Apr, 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHARES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS - The Iranian Revolutionary Guards, Iran’s most powerful military force have been fighting in support of Syrian president Bashar al-Assad for several years. More than 1,000 Iranians have been killed in Syria, including senior members of the Guards.
> 
> Iran calls its fighters in Syria the defenders of the shrine as it says the forces are there to protect the Zeinab Shrine, a holy site near Damascus.
> 
> *READ MORE: Russias Military takes on a dangerous operation in Syria*
> Three Iranians were killed in an air strike <link> on a Syrian air base <link> near Homs on Sunday, Iran’s Fars news agency said, as Syria and its main ally Russia blamed Israel for carrying out the attack.
> 
> Israel has not confirmed or denied mounting the raid, but Israeli officials said the Tiyas, or T-4, air base <link> was being used by troops from Iran, and that Israel would not accept such a presence in Syria by its arch foe.
> 
> *READ MORE: How a secret move by Russia turned the tide in Syria?*
> The semi-official Fars news said on Monday that “two defenders of the shrine, Seyed Ammar Mousavi and Akbar Zavar Jannati” were killed in the air strike <link> “carried out by the Zionist regime’s fighter jets.”
> 
> In a subsequent report, Fars said a third fighter called Mehdi Lotfi Niasar has been killed in the attack.
> 
> *READ MORE: Turkish, Iranian leaders meet ahead of Syria summit with Russia*
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a British-based monitor, said at least 14 people were killed including some fighters of various nationalities.
> 
> The attack took place hours after US President Donald Trump warned of a “big price to pay” following the reports of a poison gas attack on the rebel-held town of Douma which killed dozens of people, including children. - Agencies


Well Syeda Zainab a.s is one the most sacred personality among Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ReturningCamel

HAIDER said:


> Well Syeda Zainab a.s is one the most sacred personality among Shia.



Too many died for a shrine


----------



## HAIDER

ReturningCamel said:


> Too many died for a shrine


But unfortunately , people don t understand the respect and shia affiliation to the Holy Prophet and his progeny. 
Her last lecture she recite this ayat : _*The disbelievers must not think that our respite is for their good We only give them time to let them increase their sins. For them there will be a humiliating torment." (Surah Ale Imran, 3: 178)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Numerous

HAIDER said:


> But unfortunately , people don t understand the respect and shia affiliation to the Holy Prophet and his progeny.
> Her last lecture she recite this ayat : _*The disbelievers must not think that our respite is for their good We only give them time to let them increase their sins. For them there will be a humiliating torment." (Surah Ale Imran, 3: 178)*_



Shame you guys can't respect the lives or honour of (sunni) Muslims in the same way.

Dying for a shrine but happily supporting the mass murder and mass rape of sunni men and women and children in Syria.


----------



## HAIDER

Ibn Punjab said:


> Shame you guys can't respect the lives or honour of (sunni) Muslims in the same way.
> 
> Dying for a shrine but happily supporting the mass murder and mass rape of sunni men and women and children in Syria.


It's not a shame. These shrine been attacked over 1000 times. My knowledge is limited to those who protecting shrine . Rest who spreading anarchy or foreign elements who were busy creating a Islamic State , kinda unaware of that .


----------



## Numerous

HAIDER said:


> It's not a shame. These shrine been attacked over 1000 times. My knowledge is limited to those who protecting shrine . Rest who spreading anarchy or foreign elements who were busy creating a Islamic State , kinda unaware of that .



So you shameless admit that shia are happy to ignore mass murder or mass rape aslong as they can protect some random shrine? 

Foreign elements? You mean like the terrorist shia militia fighters who Iran recruited from afghanistan and pakistan?
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-and-Pakistani-Shiites-to-fight-in-Syria.html


----------



## HAIDER

Ibn Punjab said:


> So you shameless admit that shia are happy to ignore mass murder or mass rape aslong as they can protect some random shrine?
> 
> Foreign elements? You mean like the terrorist shia militia fighters who Iran recruited from afghanistan and pakistan?
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-and-Pakistani-Shiites-to-fight-in-Syria.html


no , why shameless . What i can do or what you can do . Posting Saudi newspaper reporting not going to help anything. Do you ever think a peaceful country need Arab spring on behest of foreign element. If you close you eyes and only see Shia all around. Then I feel sorry for your knowledge.
Sadly in the hate of Shia people support such people ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

HAIDER said:


> no , why shameless . What i can do or what you can do . Posting Saudi newspaper reporting not going to help anything. Do you ever think a peaceful country need Arab spring on behest of foreign element. If you close you eyes and only see Shia all around. Then I feel sorry for your knowledge.
> Sadly in the hate of Shia people support such people ..



Well you're here posting in favour of shia militia. So it wouldn't hurt you if you went and did some real research on what your precious militias actually get upto in syria. 

Peacefull arab country? Do you think the majority of syrians choose to be ruled by some dog called Assad? They've revolted again him and cursed family in the past. Just go read about the hama massacre of 1982. 

Saudi newspaper? Go find another website then, the existence of afghani shia and pakistani shia being sent to Syria to fight by Iran is well documented. You like youtube, go search on there, there is videos of them. 

Oh shut up and stop acting like some victim. 
The alawites and shia have raped thousands of sunni women and killed hundreds of thousands more. 
You live in uneducated bubble where you think the whole world hates you for no reason. Go do some research and learn about what your precious militias get upto in syria and learn about what regime does to sunni men and women. 

You know what, I'll start you off on your education. https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/women-honour-speaking-rape-syria-180619111921852.html Watch those women in the video give their testimoney and you then come back and see if you can act like a victim.


----------



## HAIDER

Ibn Punjab said:


> Well you're here posting in favour of shia militia. So it wouldn't hurt you if you went and did some real research on what your precious militias actually get upto in syria.
> 
> Peacefull arab country? Do you think the majority of syrians choose to be ruled by some dog called Assad? They've revolted again him and cursed family in the past. Just go read about the hama massacre of 1982.
> 
> Saudi newspaper? Go find another website then, the existence of afghani shia and pakistani shia being sent to Syria to fight by Iran is well documented. You like youtube, go search on there, there is videos of them.
> 
> Oh shut up and stop acting like some victim.
> The alawites and shia have raped thousands of sunni women and killed hundreds of thousands more.
> You live in uneducated bubble where you think the whole world hates you for no reason. Go do some research and learn about what your precious militias get upto in syria and learn about what regime does to sunni men and women.
> 
> You know what, I'll start you off on your education. https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/women-honour-speaking-rape-syria-180619111921852.html Watch those women in the video give their testimoney and you then come back and see if you can act like a victim.


ok, got your message. Thank you.


----------



## Numerous

HAIDER said:


> ok, got your message. Thank you.



Be a man. Watch the video. There's no point in ignoring my post and just leaving a thank you when it's quite clear you've probably just ignored it and want to avoid an argument. 

You moan about karbala every year but ignore injustice when it's done right in your own lifetime. If you really want to emulate Ali (ra), then be a man and click the link and watch the video. Then see if you can praise the works of your militia again.


----------



## HAIDER

Ibn Punjab said:


> Be a man. Watch the video. There's no point in ignoring my post and just leaving a thank you when it's quite clear you've probably just ignored it and want to avoid an argument.
> 
> You moan about karbala every year but ignore injustice when it's done right in your own lifetime. If you really want to emulate Ali (ra), then be a man and click the link and watch the video. Then see if you can praise the works of your militia again.


lol , i am literally surprise at your knowledge. What your favorite Saddam did to Iraq and later ISIS did to Iraq. If you have so much love go and fight back and re establish you Khalifat. Be a MAN.
If you find any Pakistani shia in Iraq or Afghan please don t forget to post the picture.
You will love this song , my recommendation for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

HAIDER said:


> lol , i am literally surprise at your knowledge. What your favorite Saddam did to Iraq and later ISIS did to Iraq. If you have so much love go and fight back and re establish you Khalifat. Be a MAN.
> If you find any Pakistani shia in Iraq or Afghan please don t forget to post the picture.



I don't care about Saddam, he was an evil man. Likewise, the rest of your post is just dribble too. 

You want their pictures? Don't worry, they uploaded it themselves https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=liwa+zainabiyon+pakistan

Like I said, if you're a real man. Then watch that video and educate yourself. So either become a man or prepare to continue to live the rest of your life pretending you're a victim.


----------



## HAIDER

Ibn Punjab said:


> I don't care about Saddam, he was an evil man. Likewise, the rest of your post is just dribble too.
> 
> You want their pictures? Don't worry, they uploaded it themselves https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=liwa+zainabiyon+pakistan
> 
> Like I said, if you're a real man. Then watch that video and educate yourself. So either become a man or prepare to continue to live the rest of your life pretending you're a victim.


Listen , leave all this to Syrian people and same for Iraq . Let them decide what they want. If they don t want Assad then he will be disappeared in not time. Care about your East Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Numerous

HAIDER said:


> Listen , leave all this to Syrian people and same for Iraq . Let them decide what they want. If they don t want Assad then he will be disappeared in not time. Care about your East Punjab.



No thanks. I don't stay quiet against oppression. 

However since you think that's good advice, you should apply it in your own life. Stay out and keep your mouth shut about this conflict, don't go about praising anymore shia militias again because like you said "leave all this to syrian people and same for Iraq". You're a pakistani so this has nothing to do with you.


----------



## HAIDER

Ibn Punjab said:


> No thanks. I don't stay quiet against oppression.
> 
> However since you think that's good advice, you should apply it in your own life. Stay out and keep your mouth shut about this conflict, don't go about praising anymore shia militias again because like you said "leave all this to syrian people and same for Iraq". You're a pakistani so this has nothing to do with you.


I am bored of your childish arguments .... enjoy your East Punjab fresh air or check out what prince Henry is doing today. Let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ibn Punjab said:


> No thanks. I don't stay quiet against oppression.
> 
> However since you think that's good advice, you should apply it in your own life. Stay out and keep your mouth shut about this conflict, don't go about praising anymore shia militias again because like you said "leave all this to syrian people and same for Iraq". You're a pakistani so this has nothing to do with you.


To be honest you are the one who plays victim here cry me a river about innocent sunnis who murdered by shia militia while in reality more than 1400 hundreds Palestinian suicide attacked the shia in Baghdad 1400 hundreds Palestinian pigs alone we're not talking about saudis Egyptians lybians and the list goes on
you're kid and you don't know a thing about the real devil in this region of the world
So shut your mouth and care about your own problems
we will never let these terrorist scum sectarian animals soldiers of the evil rule us or hurt us without paying a hefty price 

We are the one who really protect our sunni brothers in Iraq not your scum wahabi/selefi terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

Malik Alashter said:


> To be honest you are the one who plays victim here cry me a river about innocent sunnis who murdered by shia militia while in reality more than 1400 hundreds Palestinian suicide attacked the shia in Baghdad 1400 hundreds Palestinian pigs alone we're not talking about saudis Egyptians lybians and the list goes on
> you're kid and you don't know a thing about the real devil in this region of the world
> So shut your mouth and care about your own problems
> we will never let these terrorist scum sectarian animals soldiers of the evil rule us or hurt us without paying a hefty price
> 
> We are the one who really protect our sunni brothers in Iraq not your scum wahabi/selefi terrorists



Loool. Someone points out how scummy the iranian backed militias are and instantly they're a wahabi/salafi. Well let me point something out - I'm neither a wahabi or salafi.

Yes of course you protect your *sunni* brothers. Reminds me of all the protection your army/militias gave to sunni civilians:

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/s...ring-sunni-civilians-near-fallujah-1366057542
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ians-in-revenge-for-isis-attacks-9792838.html
https://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/mp-1000-babil-sunnis-kidnapped-shia-militias-3-years/
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ans-kidnapped-missing-massacred-a7121266.html

Your iraqi army is full of murderers and scum. Your militias are full of murderers and scum. Let that sink in. You know it's true. They are the same as the scum and murderers in ISIS. 

I'll never be quiet against your people's oppression. I'm glad my posts are making you guys furious. There are plenty of devils in the region but the biggest devil is the one which rules Tehran.

I am a proud sunni Muslim and I will always defend my people. I hope that makes you furious.



HAIDER said:


> I am bored of your childish arguments .... enjoy your East Punjab fresh air or check out what prince Henry is doing today. Let me know.



Yes, whatever. Shows you have no answer when people refute your silly fairy tale image of iranian backed militias.


----------



## Solomon2

*‘Trust No One, Document Everything’*
By JAY NORDLINGER

July 2, 2018 6:30 AM






Omar Mohammed (Oslo Freedom Forum)​
The man who kept his eye on the Islamic State

_Editor’s Note: This article is an expanded version of an article that appears in the current issue of National Review._ 
_Oslo_​
Omar Mohammed is an historian and a “citizen journalist,” as some people say. He is an Iraqi from Mosul, a city that was occupied by the Islamic State from June 2014 to July 2017. Mohammed chronicled this occupation, at great risk to himself. He wrote an anonymous or pseudonymous blog, known as “Mosul Eye.” [link]

Why did he do it? Why did he take the risk? He tells me when we sit down at the Oslo Freedom Forum, the annual human-rights gathering in Norway’s capital. Omar Mohammed is one of the most extraordinary people you will ever encounter.

He was born in 1986, during the Iran–Iraq War. His father was among the conscripts in the Iraqi army. The war finally ended in 1988, having begun in 1980. Saddam Hussein and the Ayatollah Khomeini decided they had killed enough people for no real reason.

That’s how Mohammed puts it to me, with perfect sardonicism.

Mohammed grew up under Saddam Hussein — in that “republic of fear,” to quote the title of Kanan Makiya’s memorable book. Mohammed’s grandmother told him, “Be careful what you say, because even the walls have ears.”

That was precious advice, but Omar Mohammed was a spunky kid. One day in school, when he was about 14, he was arrested by the director of the Baath office in the school. (The Baath was Saddam Hussein’s ruling party.) The party director was also the principal of the school. Every kid was supposed to pay dues to the party, but Omar balked. “Why should I pay?” he told them. “I get money from my father to buy things for me, not to give to you! I have been studying, and now I want to go buy something from a shop. I will _not_ pay! Stop taking money from me!”

After a couple of hours, Omar’s brother arrived at the school and artfully bailed him out. “Just a silly kid,” said his brother, essentially. “He means no harm, pay him no mind.” Omar’s defiance could have been very bad for the family.

As he explains to me, state agents were always spying on people, using their children to gather information on them. They might see a child on the street and say, “Oh, hi, how are you? How’s your father? Has he said anything about Saddam lately?” All very innocent, you see.

Omar Mohammed wanted to study chemistry in college, for he loved that science. He decided on history, however, because he had questions — questions not answerable by chemistry but perhaps by history. These had to do with Mosul and beyond. “How did we get to this point? What is the truth?”

Mohammed also loved the English language, by the way. He saw a movie in English when he was 16 and was frustrated that he couldn’t understand it. So he set about learning English, painstakingly. He even created his own dictionary. He has a particular love of Milton, awed by that poet’s genius. In the past, Mohammed used several pseudonyms, including “Maurice Milton.”

“Maurice”? The name of a character in _Madagascar_, the animated movie from 2005.

In 2012, Mohammed defended his dissertation at the University of Mosul. It was on the French occupation of Egypt, and a professor of his told him something jarring: “You are a dangerous man in our community. You are a threat to our community.” How was that? Mohammed followed the facts wherever they led him, refusing to tailor a line to politics.

Incidentally, he is an admirer of Bernard Lewis, the late Middle East scholar, despised by many precisely for his pursuit of the historical truth, however inconvenient it may be, politically or socially.

In 2013, Mohammed began teaching at that same University of Mosul. When the Islamic State occupied the city, a year later, he lost his job. The occupiers declared history an “unuseful science.” They destroyed Assyrian, Christian, and Islamic monuments. They foisted their own version of history on the city.

Mohammed was absolutely determined to counter this. He was also determined to chronicle everything the Islamic State was doing.

By the way, Mohammed prefers this term, “Islamic State.” He prefers it to “ISIS,” “ISIL,” “Daesh,” etc. For one thing, the world should know that these terrorists took advantage of Islam. But, more specifically, Muslims should know it — and they should feel a duty to reform, in order to prevent another group from taking similar advantage.

In Mosul, Mohammed pretended to be a sympathizer with the Islamic State. He grew his hair and beard out; he dressed in the prescribed way. And he saw everything. What, exactly? Oh, the usual: floggings, beheadings, stonings — the cruelest behavior imaginable by man. Mohammed says that the treatment of the Yazidi people was especially unspeakable.

I will relate just one story — about Islamic State behavior in general — if you can bear it. Two women were accused of adultery. The terrorists stoned the women, according to what they regarded as the law. One woman died after a few minutes. The other did not. She was bleeding badly and almost dead, but she was hanging on to life, somehow. According to the terrorists’ own view of the law, the woman should have been let go, for she did not die in the initial stoning.

But one man said to another, “Shoot her.” The other man said no — instead, “Let’s play.” They told the woman to run away, and if she managed to do so, she would be free. The woman, crazed, ran in circles. She probably thought she had made it to safety. Then the men shot her.

As Omar Mohammed relates such stories to me, he says, “Bear in mind, I’m telling you this, the best I can, but there is really no language that can describe it.”

He recorded the names of the dead — as many of the dead as he could find out about — and he did it for a simple reason: He did not want them forgotten.

He also paid attention to the killers, the men of the Islamic State. What were they like? They were from many different countries. Some of them spoke no Arabic at all. Some of them were utterly hardened — zealous monsters. Some of them were simply deranged. Others were confused, or misled. Mohammed could see clearly that some were afraid. He could see the fear in their eyes. These men seemed to be saying, “What have I gotten myself into?”

Mohammed did his writing at night. He had a three-step process. First, he wrote on paper. Then he took a scanner and copied the paper that way. Then he typed the words into a laptop. When it came to communicating with the world, he used Facebook, Twitter, and other platforms. He also jotted down copious notes for later use. And he did all this in stark terror. When the wind ruffled the curtains, he jumped. _They are here to get me_, he thought.

Of supreme importance to him was that his writings survive. “If they killed me, I wanted it to be worth it,” he tells me. “I wanted proof for the future that this is what happened in Mosul under the so-called Islamic State.” He knew how history can be falsified, bent, airbrushed, or outright obliterated.

He took elaborate measures not to be traced online. And he kept two laptops: one to work on and one that was “clean.” “When they come to your house, the first thing they say is, ‘Your phone, your laptop.’” Mohammed wanted something to present to them, if they came. He would give them the “clean” one, which had never been connected to the Internet and which had nothing but religious texts and nice pictures on it.

He had a motto, which he dubbed his “golden rule.” It is a two-part rule: “Trust no one, document everything.” The first part relates to what his grandmother told him, back in Saddam days. And the second? “They fear this,” says Mohammed (“they” being the Islamic State and other persecutors, and “this” being documentation). “They fear history, and they fear those who write history from authority.”

I interject, “Then they must sense that what they’re doing is wrong.” “Of course they sense it!” Mohammed exclaims. “They know.” I mention the “White Helmets” in Syria, who try to rescue the bombed and who are witnesses to war crimes. The Assad regime and its allies hate them intensely, and try to wipe them out. Mohammed mentions Erdogan, the Turkish strongman, who locks up journalists, academics, and others by the thousands.

Mohammed told no one about his work, not even his family — _especially_ not his family. He did not want to put them in danger. He did not want to impose on them the burden of his secret. Mohammed worked under a tension that was almost unbearable. “It’s only because of music that I survived,” he says.

Yes. He listened to music — especially as played by Itzhak Perlman, the Israeli-American violinist. “He’s my man,” says Mohammed. One night, Mohammed was engulfed in darkness, on the verge of giving up. He put on music from _Schindler’s List_, the Holocaust movie from 1993, with a score by John Williams. Perlman was the featured soloist. Mohammed listened to “Jewish Town,” among other tracks. “When I listened to this music,” he says, “I felt like someone was injecting life into my heart.”

Perlman read about Mohammed’s admiration of him and expressed the wish to meet him. Mohammed then wrote Perlman a five-page letter. They have not met yet, but almost surely will. “When I wrote him the letter, I thought, ‘Now I have to make sure I stay alive until I meet him,’” says Mohammed.

At the end of 2015, he decided he had to flee Mosul. “They were getting closer to me,” he says about the Islamic State, and he was fearful for his family. “I accepted the price of what I was doing: death. But I could not accept this for my family.” Eventually, he received asylum in Europe. He continued to report on Mosul, using information gleaned from those living there.

It was only at the end of 2017, months after the downfall of the Islamic State in Mosul, that he revealed his identity to the world. He was extremely nervous about it. He couldn’t sleep the night before. He was especially nervous about what his mother would say. When he got her on the phone, she said, “Boy, I always suspected you.” She understood that, in not telling her, her boy had only been trying to protect her.

And how did Mohammed feel once his identity was out? “I felt free for the first time. Like a bird set free. I was flying.” Online, his readers over the years hailed him with such words as “hero.”

People at war see terrible, terrible things. In Mosul, Omar Mohammed saw more than his fair share. How does he cope with it, mentally? “To be honest, after I left Mosul, it took me almost six months to realize I was alive.” He felt as though he were dead. What he saw should exist only in horror movies, he says — but he saw it in real life, with his own eyes. Today, “I am trying to keep my strength, because I still have lots to do. You have to keep yourself strong to keep going — but I know that I am tired.”

Very recently, he visited the Jewish Museum in Berlin, which has a section called “Memory Void.” On the floor are 10,000 faces, punched out of steel, meant to represent the dead. The murdered. Mohammed could not help thinking of a deep, deep hole in Mosul, where the Islamic State shoved in the people they had just executed — “hundreds of people,” says Mohammed.

Of course, this is the way it was at Babi Yar in Kiev, and in countless other places.

Mohammed is writing a book, telling the full story of the Islamic State in Mosul. This coming semester, he will be a “world fellow” at Yale University. He is an academic, and that will be his career.

Not long ago, he spoke with an elderly member of the European Parliament, who said that Mohammed reminded him of himself. The man had come through World War II, and he cited the imperative of post-war Europe: never again Auschwitz. Omar Mohammed has much the same feeling. “I want to use my knowledge of history to prevent the Islamic State from ever happening again. That’s my main goal now.”




JAY NORDLINGER — Jay Nordlinger is a senior editor of National Review and a book fellow at the National Review Institute. @jaynordlinger


----------



## HAIDER

Solomon2 said:


> *‘Trust No One, Document Everything’*
> By JAY NORDLINGER
> 
> July 2, 2018 6:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Mohammed (Oslo Freedom Forum)​
> The man who kept his eye on the Islamic State
> 
> _Editor’s Note: This article is an expanded version of an article that appears in the current issue of National Review._
> _Oslo_​
> Omar Mohammed is an historian and a “citizen journalist,” as some people say. He is an Iraqi from Mosul, a city that was occupied by the Islamic State from June 2014 to July 2017. Mohammed chronicled this occupation, at great risk to himself. He wrote an anonymous or pseudonymous blog, known as “Mosul Eye.” [link]
> 
> Why did he do it? Why did he take the risk? He tells me when we sit down at the Oslo Freedom Forum, the annual human-rights gathering in Norway’s capital. Omar Mohammed is one of the most extraordinary people you will ever encounter.
> 
> He was born in 1986, during the Iran–Iraq War. His father was among the conscripts in the Iraqi army. The war finally ended in 1988, having begun in 1980. Saddam Hussein and the Ayatollah Khomeini decided they had killed enough people for no real reason.
> 
> That’s how Mohammed puts it to me, with perfect sardonicism.
> 
> Mohammed grew up under Saddam Hussein — in that “republic of fear,” to quote the title of Kanan Makiya’s memorable book. Mohammed’s grandmother told him, “Be careful what you say, because even the walls have ears.”
> 
> That was precious advice, but Omar Mohammed was a spunky kid. One day in school, when he was about 14, he was arrested by the director of the Baath office in the school. (The Baath was Saddam Hussein’s ruling party.) The party director was also the principal of the school. Every kid was supposed to pay dues to the party, but Omar balked. “Why should I pay?” he told them. “I get money from my father to buy things for me, not to give to you! I have been studying, and now I want to go buy something from a shop. I will _not_ pay! Stop taking money from me!”
> 
> After a couple of hours, Omar’s brother arrived at the school and artfully bailed him out. “Just a silly kid,” said his brother, essentially. “He means no harm, pay him no mind.” Omar’s defiance could have been very bad for the family.
> 
> As he explains to me, state agents were always spying on people, using their children to gather information on them. They might see a child on the street and say, “Oh, hi, how are you? How’s your father? Has he said anything about Saddam lately?” All very innocent, you see.
> 
> Omar Mohammed wanted to study chemistry in college, for he loved that science. He decided on history, however, because he had questions — questions not answerable by chemistry but perhaps by history. These had to do with Mosul and beyond. “How did we get to this point? What is the truth?”
> 
> Mohammed also loved the English language, by the way. He saw a movie in English when he was 16 and was frustrated that he couldn’t understand it. So he set about learning English, painstakingly. He even created his own dictionary. He has a particular love of Milton, awed by that poet’s genius. In the past, Mohammed used several pseudonyms, including “Maurice Milton.”
> 
> “Maurice”? The name of a character in _Madagascar_, the animated movie from 2005.
> 
> In 2012, Mohammed defended his dissertation at the University of Mosul. It was on the French occupation of Egypt, and a professor of his told him something jarring: “You are a dangerous man in our community. You are a threat to our community.” How was that? Mohammed followed the facts wherever they led him, refusing to tailor a line to politics.
> 
> Incidentally, he is an admirer of Bernard Lewis, the late Middle East scholar, despised by many precisely for his pursuit of the historical truth, however inconvenient it may be, politically or socially.
> 
> In 2013, Mohammed began teaching at that same University of Mosul. When the Islamic State occupied the city, a year later, he lost his job. The occupiers declared history an “unuseful science.” They destroyed Assyrian, Christian, and Islamic monuments. They foisted their own version of history on the city.
> 
> Mohammed was absolutely determined to counter this. He was also determined to chronicle everything the Islamic State was doing.
> 
> By the way, Mohammed prefers this term, “Islamic State.” He prefers it to “ISIS,” “ISIL,” “Daesh,” etc. For one thing, the world should know that these terrorists took advantage of Islam. But, more specifically, Muslims should know it — and they should feel a duty to reform, in order to prevent another group from taking similar advantage.
> 
> In Mosul, Mohammed pretended to be a sympathizer with the Islamic State. He grew his hair and beard out; he dressed in the prescribed way. And he saw everything. What, exactly? Oh, the usual: floggings, beheadings, stonings — the cruelest behavior imaginable by man. Mohammed says that the treatment of the Yazidi people was especially unspeakable.
> 
> I will relate just one story — about Islamic State behavior in general — if you can bear it. Two women were accused of adultery. The terrorists stoned the women, according to what they regarded as the law. One woman died after a few minutes. The other did not. She was bleeding badly and almost dead, but she was hanging on to life, somehow. According to the terrorists’ own view of the law, the woman should have been let go, for she did not die in the initial stoning.
> 
> But one man said to another, “Shoot her.” The other man said no — instead, “Let’s play.” They told the woman to run away, and if she managed to do so, she would be free. The woman, crazed, ran in circles. She probably thought she had made it to safety. Then the men shot her.
> 
> As Omar Mohammed relates such stories to me, he says, “Bear in mind, I’m telling you this, the best I can, but there is really no language that can describe it.”
> 
> He recorded the names of the dead — as many of the dead as he could find out about — and he did it for a simple reason: He did not want them forgotten.
> 
> He also paid attention to the killers, the men of the Islamic State. What were they like? They were from many different countries. Some of them spoke no Arabic at all. Some of them were utterly hardened — zealous monsters. Some of them were simply deranged. Others were confused, or misled. Mohammed could see clearly that some were afraid. He could see the fear in their eyes. These men seemed to be saying, “What have I gotten myself into?”
> 
> Mohammed did his writing at night. He had a three-step process. First, he wrote on paper. Then he took a scanner and copied the paper that way. Then he typed the words into a laptop. When it came to communicating with the world, he used Facebook, Twitter, and other platforms. He also jotted down copious notes for later use. And he did all this in stark terror. When the wind ruffled the curtains, he jumped. _They are here to get me_, he thought.
> 
> Of supreme importance to him was that his writings survive. “If they killed me, I wanted it to be worth it,” he tells me. “I wanted proof for the future that this is what happened in Mosul under the so-called Islamic State.” He knew how history can be falsified, bent, airbrushed, or outright obliterated.
> 
> He took elaborate measures not to be traced online. And he kept two laptops: one to work on and one that was “clean.” “When they come to your house, the first thing they say is, ‘Your phone, your laptop.’” Mohammed wanted something to present to them, if they came. He would give them the “clean” one, which had never been connected to the Internet and which had nothing but religious texts and nice pictures on it.
> 
> He had a motto, which he dubbed his “golden rule.” It is a two-part rule: “Trust no one, document everything.” The first part relates to what his grandmother told him, back in Saddam days. And the second? “They fear this,” says Mohammed (“they” being the Islamic State and other persecutors, and “this” being documentation). “They fear history, and they fear those who write history from authority.”
> 
> I interject, “Then they must sense that what they’re doing is wrong.” “Of course they sense it!” Mohammed exclaims. “They know.” I mention the “White Helmets” in Syria, who try to rescue the bombed and who are witnesses to war crimes. The Assad regime and its allies hate them intensely, and try to wipe them out. Mohammed mentions Erdogan, the Turkish strongman, who locks up journalists, academics, and others by the thousands.
> 
> Mohammed told no one about his work, not even his family — _especially_ not his family. He did not want to put them in danger. He did not want to impose on them the burden of his secret. Mohammed worked under a tension that was almost unbearable. “It’s only because of music that I survived,” he says.
> 
> Yes. He listened to music — especially as played by Itzhak Perlman, the Israeli-American violinist. “He’s my man,” says Mohammed. One night, Mohammed was engulfed in darkness, on the verge of giving up. He put on music from _Schindler’s List_, the Holocaust movie from 1993, with a score by John Williams. Perlman was the featured soloist. Mohammed listened to “Jewish Town,” among other tracks. “When I listened to this music,” he says, “I felt like someone was injecting life into my heart.”
> 
> Perlman read about Mohammed’s admiration of him and expressed the wish to meet him. Mohammed then wrote Perlman a five-page letter. They have not met yet, but almost surely will. “When I wrote him the letter, I thought, ‘Now I have to make sure I stay alive until I meet him,’” says Mohammed.
> 
> At the end of 2015, he decided he had to flee Mosul. “They were getting closer to me,” he says about the Islamic State, and he was fearful for his family. “I accepted the price of what I was doing: death. But I could not accept this for my family.” Eventually, he received asylum in Europe. He continued to report on Mosul, using information gleaned from those living there.
> 
> It was only at the end of 2017, months after the downfall of the Islamic State in Mosul, that he revealed his identity to the world. He was extremely nervous about it. He couldn’t sleep the night before. He was especially nervous about what his mother would say. When he got her on the phone, she said, “Boy, I always suspected you.” She understood that, in not telling her, her boy had only been trying to protect her.
> 
> And how did Mohammed feel once his identity was out? “I felt free for the first time. Like a bird set free. I was flying.” Online, his readers over the years hailed him with such words as “hero.”
> 
> People at war see terrible, terrible things. In Mosul, Omar Mohammed saw more than his fair share. How does he cope with it, mentally? “To be honest, after I left Mosul, it took me almost six months to realize I was alive.” He felt as though he were dead. What he saw should exist only in horror movies, he says — but he saw it in real life, with his own eyes. Today, “I am trying to keep my strength, because I still have lots to do. You have to keep yourself strong to keep going — but I know that I am tired.”
> 
> Very recently, he visited the Jewish Museum in Berlin, which has a section called “Memory Void.” On the floor are 10,000 faces, punched out of steel, meant to represent the dead. The murdered. Mohammed could not help thinking of a deep, deep hole in Mosul, where the Islamic State shoved in the people they had just executed — “hundreds of people,” says Mohammed.
> 
> Of course, this is the way it was at Babi Yar in Kiev, and in countless other places.
> 
> Mohammed is writing a book, telling the full story of the Islamic State in Mosul. This coming semester, he will be a “world fellow” at Yale University. He is an academic, and that will be his career.
> 
> Not long ago, he spoke with an elderly member of the European Parliament, who said that Mohammed reminded him of himself. The man had come through World War II, and he cited the imperative of post-war Europe: never again Auschwitz. Omar Mohammed has much the same feeling. “I want to use my knowledge of history to prevent the Islamic State from ever happening again. That’s my main goal now.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAY NORDLINGER — Jay Nordlinger is a senior editor of National Review and a book fellow at the National Review Institute. @jaynordlinger


you love biased article , one fits in your preset thought process...


----------



## Solomon2

HAIDER said:


> you love biased article , one fits in your preset thought process...


If you don't have specific criticisms to make then you really don't have any criticism at all; you're just engaged in shoot-the-messenger, yes?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ibn Punjab said:


> Loool. Someone points out how scummy the iranian backed militias are and instantly they're a wahabi/salafi. Well let me point something out - I'm neither a wahabi or salafi.
> 
> Yes of course you protect your *sunni* brothers. Reminds me of all the protection your army/militias gave to sunni civilians:
> 
> http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/s...ring-sunni-civilians-near-fallujah-1366057542
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ians-in-revenge-for-isis-attacks-9792838.html
> https://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/mp-1000-babil-sunnis-kidnapped-shia-militias-3-years/
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ans-kidnapped-missing-massacred-a7121266.html
> 
> Your iraqi army is full of murderers and scum. Your militias are full of murderers and scum. Let that sink in. You know it's true. They are the same as the scum and murderers in ISIS.
> 
> I'll never be quiet against your people's oppression. I'm glad my posts are making you guys furious. There are plenty of devils in the region but the biggest devil is the one which rules Tehran.
> 
> I am a proud sunni Muslim and I will always defend my people. I hope that makes you furious.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, whatever. Shows you have no answer when people refute your silly fairy tale image of iranian backed militias.



Ummahboy detected


----------



## Malik Alashter

OutOfAmmo said:


> Ummahboy detected


the only cure for these scums is bullet in the head this way you help the humanity get cleaned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

Malik Alashter said:


> the only cure for these scums is bullet in the head this way you help the humanity get cleaned



Look at you man. You're a monster.
Wanting to kill someone else because they won't accept that your militias and army is good.

You're a monster, just like your precious militias and most of your army.

Perhaps you need to change the quote in your signature? I think wanting to kill someone over an online debate shows "contempt".



OutOfAmmo said:


> Ummahboy detected



And what are you - some Iraqi atheist or something?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ibn Punjab said:


> Look at you man. You're a monster.
> Wanting to kill someone else because they won't accept that your militias and army is good.
> 
> You're a monster, just like your precious militias and most of your army.
> 
> Perhaps you need to change the quote in your signature? I think wanting to kill someone over an online debate shows "contempt".
> 
> And what are you - some Iraqi atheist or something?



I'm anything you don't like me to be, Rafidi, Atheist, Saddamist. Indian supporter. Now it would be nice if you stop leaving traces of shit on this holy thread.

The UK has become a shithole already because of people like you, no need to spread your shit on us.


----------



## Numerous

OutOfAmmo said:


> I'm anything you don't like me to be, Rafidi, Atheist, Saddamist. Indian supporter. Now it would be nice if you stop leaving traces of shit on this holy thread.
> 
> The UK has become a shithole already because of people like you, no need to spread your shit on us.


Why are you so mad bro? Did a Pakistani from the UK bully you in real life or something lol.

No I think I'll be coming back to this thread regularly insha'Allah. Someone has to expose your militias and your army for the criminals they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

Muqtada is the only respectable politician in Iraq. I'm disappointed he decided to form an alliance with Hadi al Amiri. Iraq's best interest is to move away from Iranian influence.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Militia's going rampant like they did in Basra in 2008. Mullah worshipping militants should just be treated as terrorists again. No different from Sunni Islamists


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024692131091439616


----------



## Malik Alashter

OutOfAmmo said:


> Militia's going rampant like they did in Basra in 2008. Mullah worshipping militants should just be treated as terrorists again. No different from Sunni Islamists
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024692131091439616


I have no doubt Baathist behind it


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> I have no doubt Baathist behind it



Are you ever going to drop this ba'ath stuff. We're not in the 70s anymore, that ideology is dead, the Arab world is not in its socialist days anymore. Nasser is gone too.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

At Al-Asad airbase, turns out the USAF has AC-130 gunships stationed there which are providing support to SDF OPS in Syria. Hasn't been publicly announced.

https://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2018/2-august-obretix-pt-ac130w-stinger-ii-taking-off-from-al


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025117377183264769
At least 3 AC-130 there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Muqtada is the only respectable politician in Iraq. I'm disappointed he decided to form an alliance with Hadi al Amiri. Iraq's best interest is to move away from Iranian influence.


was he respectable when he relied on Iran to strengthen+ train the mahdi army during the occupation? was he respectable when he ran to Iran to hide during parts of the occupation? Or he respectable now becaues he is opposing Iranian influence at a time thats convenient for him? give me a fukn break.



OutOfAmmo said:


> Militia's going rampant like they did in Basra in 2008. Mullah worshipping militants should just be treated as terrorists again. No different from Sunni Islamists
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024692131091439616


You live in a dream. The Iraq you imagine and envision and hope for or assume is long gone. Welcome to reality and good luck adjusting to it.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

925boy said:


> You live in a dream. The Iraq you imagine and envision and hope for or assume is long gone. Welcome to reality and good luck adjusting to it.



Based on some posts in another thread you're assuming that I hate Iran and seek a return to the ba'ath era days, that's where you're wrong. I could give 2 shits about Saddam, don't assume so much.

As for the news I posted, if you think that some rouge militia's misbehaving can't be stopped by the army, the general public then you should refer to Basra in 2008, they can be trashed and would lose all support of the public once they try to govern which is not their job. However they largely behave, and will continue to do so as they're on the same side apart from a tiny group of radical Islamists.


----------



## 925boy

OutOfAmmo said:


> Based on some posts in another thread you're assuming that I hate Iran and seek a return to the ba'ath era days, that's where you're wrong. I could give 2 shits about Saddam, don't assume so much.



I know you dont like Iran, but i never thought you hate Iran. The main issue seems to be that you think Iraq can easily get back to its glory days and i dont think Iraq can. You believe things should be, i believe in what things will be. i dont assume you want return to the Baath days. Iraq is actually just like Nigeria right now- They believe they are destined for great things/expects great things, and full control and independence..yadayada..but in reality they are strong under performers that have at least partially rotted from inside.Both federal states too.You know federalism is just also a pseduo-dictatorship right? You complain about rogue militias misbehaving, but why wasnt your govt able to shut these militias down in the first place?Why is Iraq's internal security "not good enough"? The oonly security you get is the one you created.



> if you think that some rouge militia's misbehaving can't be stopped by the army, the general public then you should refer to Basra in 2008, they can be trashed and would lose all support of the public once they try to govern which is not their job.


 However they largely behave, and will continue to do so as they're on the same side apart from a tiny group of radical Islamists.[/QUOTE]
Why hasnt your army already stopped them? I bet that militia saw being given a chance to govern as a gift from heaven.lol. You focus on symptoms not the disease. Your army's weakness during the fight against ISIS gave birth to the PMUs. Just remember that.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

USAF refuels F-16 IQAF. CFT on the F-16's would help





What a bad sight, better buying SU-30's.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044211981576785920


----------



## Saddam Hussein

isis movement between hills attacked by helicopter, they're still around there in baiji makhoul mountains/south of kirkuk mountains

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045344035911733250

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein




----------



## Saddam Hussein

They won't run out, too many brainwashed people

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049069776558084096

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

*Iraqi forces destroy 40 Daesh positions in Diyala*


Iraqi forces launched widespread military operation over the past five days in eastern Diyala

20.10.2018 










FILE PHOTO
By Hussein al-Amir 

*DIYALA, Iraq *

Iraqi forces dismantled 40 positions belonging to the Daesh terrorist group in the eastern Diyala province, according to a local police officer on Saturday. 

“Joint forces from the army, police and Hashd al-Shaabi militia launched a widespread military operation over the past days in eastern Diyala,” Police Captain Habib al-Shimari told Anadolu Agency. 

He said two militants were also killed during the security swoop. 

No information was yet available about casualties among Iraqi forces. 

Recent months have seen frequent attacks by Daesh terrorists on security personnel stationed in Iraq’s northern and eastern provinces. 

Last year, Iraqi officials declared that Daesh's military presence in the country had been all but destroyed following a three-year conflict with the army. 

Nevertheless, the group appears to have maintained a limited presence in certain parts of the country, against which Iraqi security forces continue to carry out frequent operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

https://www.iraqinews.com/iraq-war/iraqi-troops-destroy-islamic-state-hideout-in-salahuddin/
*Iraqi troops destroy Islamic State hideout in Salahuddin*


by 

Mohammed Ebraheem Nov 6, 2018, 1:58 pm




A sign that reads “Here is a cemetery of the Islamic State group” sticks out from a pile of rubble in the old city of Mosul on Jan. 9. (Ahmad al-Rubaye/AFP/Getty Images)
Salahuddin (IraqiNews.com) – Iraqi forces destroyed on Tuesday an Islamic State hotbed in Salahuddin province and seized a huge amount of explosive materials there, a military statement said.

“Troops of the Military Intelligence Directorate in cooperation with the Popular Mobilization Forces destroyed one of Islamic State hideouts in a mountainous area in al-Khnoka village in Salahuddin,” Mawazin News quoted the directorate as saying in a statement.

“A huge amount of explosive materials and Afghan clothes were found inside the hotbed,” the statement added.

Iraq declared the collapse of Islamic State’s territorial influence last November with the recapture of Rawa, a city on Anbar’s western borders with Syria, which was the group’s last bastion in Iraq.

The Islamic State group appeared on the international scene in 2014 when it seized large swathes of territory in Iraq and Syria, declaring the establishment of an Islamic “caliphate” from Mosul city.

Later on, the group has become notorious for its brutality, including mass killings, abductions and beheadings, prompting the U.S. to lead an international coalition to destroy it.

Despite the group’s crushing defeat at its main havens across Iraq, Islamic State continues to launch sporadic attacks against troops with security reports warning that the militant group still poses a threat against stability in the country.


----------



## LordTyrannus

The usual ISIS militant will go surely to heaven according to law of Allah. Whoever dies with Bismillah on his lips will enter jannah.

Whoever dies for worldly gains will go to hell. The turks today celebrate their eternal leader pustafa kamal. Together they will go to jahannam


----------



## Saddam Hussein

pmu said to order more TOW atgw


----------



## Saddam Hussein

All of this because of Zarqawi the uneducated monkey and some others that wanted a suicide bombing khilafa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Don't know why this man does what he does


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068979703309045760
Jamal al-Mashadani. Aka “Abu Hamza al-Kurdi” Born in 1973, north of Baghdad. Joined Iraq's military intelligence. Joined AQI post-03. Detained by the US. Released. Joined Da’ish. Served as “wali” of Kirkuk + N. Baghdad. Captured by #Iraq’s National Intelligence Service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

CamelGuy said:


> All of this because of Zarqawi the uneducated monkey and some others that wanted a suicide bombing khilafa


Fu**ked ISIS and its supporters.
really sad video

they destroy generations and thousands of thousands of lives.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

New ISOF commander

Al-Saadi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071638918670532609
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dt855NNW0AAJ5OV.jpg
https://img.thebaghdadpost.com/Content/Upload/large/12201618153646827516466.jpg


----------



## Saddam Hussein

PMF at Syrian border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093593089032314881

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Iraq has begun trial proceedings for nearly 900 Iraqi suspected members of ISIS extremist group caught fleeing extremist territory in neighboring Syria, a judicial source told AFP on Sunday.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-trial-proceedings-for-900-ISIS-suspects.html

--

Baghdad has experienced a level of safety unseen since the start of the war 16 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

CamelGuy said:


> Iraq has begun trial proceedings for nearly 900 Iraqi suspected members of ISIS extremist group caught fleeing extremist territory in neighboring Syria, a judicial source told AFP on Sunday.
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-trial-proceedings-for-900-ISIS-suspects.html
> 
> --
> 
> Baghdad has experienced a level of safety unseen since the start of the war 16 years ago



Eh no. Iraqis cannot be ISIS. They are locals. Obviously the shia-dominated government will continue carrying mass executions of Sunnis after destroying Sunni cities


----------



## Saddam Hussein

GiannKall said:


> Eh no. Iraqis cannot be ISIS. They are locals. Obviously the shia-dominated government will continue carrying mass executions of Sunnis after destroying Sunni cities


Terrorwahabistani detected

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*Expert: US Attempting to Transfer ISIL Terrorists from Idlib to Safe Areas in Iraq*






TEHRAN (FNA)- The US has increased reconnaissance operations in Western Iraq, a security expert said, warning that the American forces are attempting to transfer the ISIL and other terrorists from Eastern Deir Ezzur and Idlib to safe regions in Iraq.

The Arabic-language al-Ma'aloumeh news website quoted Kazzem al-Haj as saying on Friday that the US forces have recently conducted extensive reconnaissance operations in Western Iraq and regions near the borders with Syria.

He added that the Americans want to boost the number of terrorists in Iraq, saying that the reconnaissance operations were carried out to find a proper place to shelter the terrorists from the Iraqi and Syrian security forces' fire.

Al-Haj underscored that Washington intends to transfer the ISIL terrorists in Deir Ezzur as well as other militants in Idlib province to a safe area in Iraq, to be controlled by them from air and ground, as the Syrian army and its allies are preparing for possible operations against the terrorists.

In relevant remarks earlier this month, an Iraqi security expert warned that the US plotted to help several thousands more ISIL terrorists move from Syria to Iraq.

*"Washington plans to help 5,000 more ISIL terrorists get out of Syria and reach Iraq," Sabah al-Akili told al-Maloumeh.*

The Iraqi security expert described the US move as an attempt to create insecurity inside Iraq as the Iraqi parliament is determined to expel ISIL terrorists from Iraq.

"The US intends to gather up the ISIL terrorists in Iraq to release them later exactly as it did before," al-Akili said.

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13980131000918


----------



## Saddam Hussein

MoD report states more attack & transport helicopters for the army aviation to be purchased this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

suicide bombing in baghdad yesterday was a controlled demolition, no casualties. the reports on casualties was most likely to protect an infiltrator in IS that tipped the attempt to attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

so much human trash out there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128018909334913025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I stopped posting but the ops are always ongoing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143453822741831681

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149643173997662214

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149661444490719232

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 

How does this compared to Israel drone?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Pakistani army bought Mi-35M attack helicopters from Russia too. Very heavy fire power.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149583699026907136


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

yavar said:


>



Iran howitzers are 155 mm. In the 1970s America heavily armed America backed Shah.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Well done IRGC, hopefully these attacks againt terrorists will continue. I see total destruction in these clips.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Well done IRGC, hopefully these attacks againt terrorists will continue.



Hunting season is open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

undertakerwwefan said:


> Hunting season is open.


From what I see, these attacks seem to be destructive. I can guess many terrorists were wiped out in those buildings which were hit and all targets were hit precise.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> From what I see, these attacks seem to be destructive. I can guess many terrorists were wiped out in those buildings which were hit and all targets were hit precise.



I'm guessing laser guided Basir 155 mm howitzer rounds were used and guided to targets by Mohajer 6 UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

undertakerwwefan said:


> Hunting season is open.


Not really open season unless iran from was and turkey from North attack at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Good timing, good answer. It's also a hint to the world arrogance and its regional puppets that are itching for war.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Kirkuk demonstration against Kurdish terrorism
https://www.kurdistan24.net/en/news/321da0f7-477b-4da1-95c8-8679d6424f21





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=330921171148672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164310179267170304


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

CamelGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164310179267170304


It's time to say exit for US troops from Iraq. They..together with Israel are exporting their sabotage to Iraq. I don't know which puppets in Iraqi government prevent Americans to be kicked out, whatever they are (advisors, bakery workers etc). I don't know which puppets in Iraqi government allowed American embassy/consulate to be the biggest in the world (welcoming a spy factory in Iraq)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Sneaky missionary bitches! deport these cunts and close all the churches


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166660707980599296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Iraqi Hezbollah Militia Leader:
- If war between USA and Iraq/Syria/Saudi/Iran breaks out, we stand with all Arab nations and Iran against USA
- If war between Satan and USA breaks out, we stand with Satan, because USA is bigger Satan
- If US attacks Iran, all US soldiers and personnel in Iraq will become "hostages" of Iraqi Resistance Forces 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168459264035315712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@Alshawi1234

What do you make of Al Saadi's removal, ISOF's number 1 Talib Shaghati seems to be in a acceptance with the order. Makes no sense militarily, political reasons from what direction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

CamelGuy said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> What do you make of Al Saadi's removal, ISOF's number 1 Talib Shaghati seems to be in a acceptance with the order. Makes no sense militarily, political reasons from what direction?



They blame Sa’adi for entering the US embassy without permission. However that seems flawed because the only time he entered the US embassy is to get a visa as part of an invitation to give a speech at Harvard university. He also gave a speech to US special forces officers and public media. 

They completely ignore those who are openly cooperating with Iran and went after him. Shagati himself is the biggest US agent. He has an US citizenship and his family resides there as well (from what I’ve heard). Sa’adi is a military man not a political figure. I guess after defeating IS they slowly want to transition the forces and reduce the risk of any threat to the politicians. It’s a rotten government. They reward the traitors and punish the patriots. PM Adil is a weak man who only takes orders from the large blocs (fath and sadrists).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Alshawi1234 said:


> They blame Sa’adi for entering the US embassy without permission. However that seems flawed because the only time he entered the US embassy is to get a visa as part of an invitation to give a speech at Harvard university. He also gave a speech to US special forces officers and public media.
> 
> They completely ignore those who are openly cooperating with Iran and went after him. Shagati himself is the biggest US agent. He has an US citizenship and his family resides there as well (from what I’ve heard). Sa’adi is a military man not a political figure. I guess after defeating IS they slowly want to transition the forces and reduce the risk of any threat to the politicians. It’s a rotten government. They reward the traitors and punish the patriots. PM Adil is a weak man who only takes orders from the large blocs (fath and sadrists).



Rumors say it is by factions seeking to counter US influence, however that makes little sense given that Shaghati whom is closer to the political command of CTS seems to be approving of this. Sa'adi has focused entirely on military matters being on the frontlines. This broken gov will ruin CTS if they have too much influence on it, the only reason it turned out a successful organization initially structure and training wise is that the US military took complete supervision of its creation in the early days meaning no corrupt Iraqi gov involvement.

If we look at the Brook's report on ISOF from 2014 [https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/uploads/Documents/pubs/PolicyFocus157-Witty-2.pdf]
we saw that CTS was weakened by Maliki's policies. Looks like the cycle is going to repeat, this time by our new PM who is the biggest trash, Abadi is missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CG96

How will the army be effected by this do you guys see any trickle down into the entire armed forces?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> How will the army be effected by this do you guys see any trickle down into the entire armed forces?



I think it's an isolated case, neither party in Iraq is powerful enough to turn the tide when it comes to international alliances. There is a balance and that has been going on for decades now. As for how this will impact the army, time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> I think it's an isolated case, neither party in Iraq is powerful enough to turn the tide when it comes to international alliances. There is a balance and that has been going on for decades now. As for how this will impact the army, time will tell.



Sadly, very true. I was hoping it’d spark some conversation for the rest of the armed forces. They are long overdue for updates and a more automated style of systems so this corruption can be cracked down on.


----------



## Taskforce

Iran needs to get out of Iraq right now. Or else the cost will be very big for Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Another former regime Iraqi is leading ISIS now, if all these experienced monkeys joined the gov army instead it of fighting it they would have a better future


----------



## gangsta_rap

CamelGuy said:


> Another former regime Iraqi is leading ISIS now, if all these experienced monkeys joined the gov army instead it of fighting it they would have a better future


----------



## Nein

Iraqi intelligence helped track baghdadi but you have idiots giving credit to the Gurds.

Rest assure you the Gurds did jack. I read somewhere the Gurds allowed isis to escape close to the Turkish border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Angry Easterling said:


>



he's a good boy



Nein said:


> Iraqi intelligence helped track baghdadi but you have idiots giving credit to the Gurds.
> 
> Rest assure you the Gurds did jack. I read somewhere the Gurds allowed isis to escape close to the Turkish border.



OOOO BIJI BIJI WIJI WIJI

No friends but the mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

CamelGuy said:


> he's a good boy
> 
> 
> 
> OOOO BIJI BIJI WIJI WIJI
> 
> No friends but the mountains




Look at that map biji wiji!!! But they also lost Kerkuk Biji Wiji no friends but the mountains but begs the Muricans to stay.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Nein said:


> Look at that map biji wiji!!! But they also lost Kerkuk Biji Wiji no friends but the mountains but begs the Muricans to stay.



Sometimes I want to join a Pro Kurdish protest to troll them, because I don't take them serious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

CamelGuy said:


> Sometimes I want to join a Pro Kurdish protest to troll them, because I don't take them serious



Dont forget the yellow colour. Irony is mustard is yellow lmaoooo

With every biji wiji said the Gurds reclaim 1 inch of Kurdistan. It is also said if you say Biji Wiji in the mirror 3 times a map of Kurdistan appears behind you.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Nein said:


> Dont forget the yellow colour. Irony is mustard is yellow lmaoooo
> 
> With every biji wiji said the Gurds reclaim 1 inch of Kurdistan. It is also said if you say Biji Wiji in the mirror 3 times a map of Kurdistan appears behind you.



This is August 2014, when ISIS was killing us and we were at our knees.

Our Gurdish friends in the north replies this way





Gurds I knew in Europe mocked me


----------



## Nein

Lets not forget the battle of mosul the so called Kurdish allies left the battle while it took Iraq months to take back Mosul with the victory the credit was not given to the Iraqis but the bastard peshmerga.

O so brave kurds who left the battle of mosul due to a few kamikazes done by isis.

It saddens me how Iraq is the one who suffered the most but was never given the due credit in taking back their country while people jerk off to the Gurds.

Lets be honest if isis did not attack the Kurds in the North. The kurds are more willing to have isis fight Iraq as long as the isis rats dont bother them.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Nein said:


> Lets not forget the battle of mosul the so called Kurdish allies left the battle while it took Iraq months to take back Mosul with the victory the credit was not given to the Iraqis but the bastard peshmerga.
> 
> O so brave kurds who left the battle of mosul due to a few kamikazes done by isis.
> 
> It saddens me how Iraq is the one who suffered the most but was never given the due credit in taking back their country while people jerk off to the Gurds.
> 
> Lets be honest if isis did not attack the Kurds in the North. The kurds are more willing to have isis fight Iraq as long as the isis rats dont bother them.



In 2014 after Mosul fell, Tal Afar was still held by locals and a small number of army units. The powerful Beshmerke stood nearby but did nothing to attack ISIS and divert their attention. ISIS eventually did take Tal Afar and many of its Shia Turkmen populace were massacred.

These are the Gurds Baghdad feeds billions of dollars, during the worst times in decades or even since the creation of this country the Gurds took their chance to shit all over us and watch ISIS massacre whilst they danced. Now they claim the PMU is the same as ISIS, if they were the Gurds would be crying right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

CamelGuy said:


> In 2014 after Mosul fell, Tal Afar was still held by locals and a small number of army units. The powerful Beshmerke stood nearby but did nothing to attack ISIS and divert their attention. ISIS eventually did take Tal Afar and many of its Shia Turkmen populace were massacred.
> 
> These are the Gurds Baghdad feeds billions of dollars



Wow I never knew this unbelievable!! I wish these sort things get exposed to the world for everybody to see what kind of frauds they are!!!


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Nein said:


> Wow I never knew this unbelievable!! I wish these sort things get exposed to the world for everybody to see what kind of frauds they are!!!



I cannot find the content anymore as it's from long ago, but having followed the whole Iraq/ISIS thing daily I remember the events.

Racism is high in that society (Kurdustan), they can **** themselves with that Kurdish superiority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

CamelGuy said:


> I cannot find the content anymore as it's from long ago, but having followed the whole Iraq/ISIS thing daily I remember the events.
> 
> Racism is high in that society (Kurdustan), they can **** themselves with that Kurdish superiority.



Biji Wiji!!!

We are the Master Race Biji Wiji but at the same time we beg for the monies to come from Baghdad biji wiji.

For every biji wiji said a dollar is donated to the North.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Nein said:


> Biji Wiji!!!
> 
> We are the Master Race Biji Wiji but at the same time we beg for the monies to come from Baghdad biji wiji.
> 
> For every biji wiji said a dollar is donated to the North.



I believe Baghdad is ruled by Kurds as well, the problem we (you, I and others on this forum) have is that we seek the best for our nations but we cannot write its requirements here as we'd get in trouble. Therefore let me state I am an inclusive boy and I will be more than happy to give Barzani a seat in Baghdad to shit all over me.

The solution is one we can only think of and i'm not speaking of any savage practices against masses I don't believe in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

I recently spoke to some members of the Iraqi army and discussed some concepts of the Iraqi army. From what I’ve gathered. Basic training for non-officer soldiers is 3 months long. Officer training is 3 years. And artillery school and armor school is 6 months. We also spoke about the 51,090 soldiers that were recently reinstated. I was told the total number of Iraqi soldiers is now 120,000. If anyone can verify or add to this information it’d be greatly appreciated .


----------



## CG96

A fellow named David M Witty told me about an analyst named Michael Knights who has reported on the Iraqi army. Here’s one of his reads 
https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/uploads/The-future.pdf


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The army should turn its rifles towards our faggot government


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203343938209374208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206889565082046464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Mass grave containing remains of 643 civilians discovered in Iraq. https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-isis-pmu-fallujah-amnesty-iran-a9247941.html*


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213066687932702720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218179512044871681






Big boy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CG96

I don’t know if anyone asked this, but are there any Iraqi military or police in this forum? I speak to a good amount on Instagram, but never really see them on here. Their feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> I don’t know if anyone asked this, but are there any Iraqi military or police in this forum? I speak to a good amount on Instagram, but never really see them on here. Their feedback would be greatly appreciated



No

Few Iraqi members here and none of us have admitted to be part of those groups


----------



## CG96

camelguy said:


> No
> 
> Few Iraqi members here and none of us have admitted to be part of those groups



Ok. I just wondered


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ops still ongoing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232358478842335234


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Large operations the last few days in the north


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232462800544399361
There are graphic pics but no need to post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Biji Wiji, switches from moderate to extremist all the time this guy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232046121536696320


----------



## BHarwana

ISIS is re-emerging in Iraq. Their activity has gone up in great numbers in past one week. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256480031519498240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256405492051505153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256419564956659713
@Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

BHarwana said:


> ISIS is re-emerging in Iraq. Their activity has gone up in great numbers in past one week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256480031519498240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256405492051505153
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256419564956659713
> @Foxtrot Alpha


YOu think this is a coincidence as US military has been asked to leave Iraq???? This is not a coincidence. ISIS will "come back" veery strong, because NATO use it as their regional tool. NO need to deploy Blackwater or US rangers....deploy "asymmetrical forces" aka ISIS. Everytime US is very angry with Iraqi govt, ISIS returns to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256826287278231553
@Mithridates @SubWater @skyshadow @500 @OsmanAli98


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256911975533162500I told you guys US/NATO is helping ISIS in Iraq and Syria....smh. what more do people need to know????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257053831029907456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257564730203537410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257569570971410432@Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

*IS militants step up attacks on Iraqi security forces*

Islamic State militants have stepped up their attacks on security forces in north-eastern Iraq, reportedly killing at least 18 people since the weekend.

Four tribal militia fighters and three soldiers died in three incidents in Salahuddin, Kirkuk and Diyala provinces on Monday night, security sources said.

Diyala also saw multiple attacks and clashes on Saturday and Sunday.

Analysts believe IS is taking advantage of the coronavirus pandemic, which is occupying the authorities' attention.

Politicians are also distracted by talks on the formation of a new government and the impact on the economy of the collapse in global oil prices.


Iraqi militia killed in Islamic State clashes
New Iraq PM-designate to break deadlock
IS militants 'getting stronger again'
At its height in 2014, IS controlled some 88,000sq km (34,000sq miles) of land stretching from western Syria to eastern Iraq, and imposed its brutal rule on almost eight million people.,

Iraqi pro-government forces declared victory against the jihadist group in late 2017, but several thousand militants are believed to be still active in the country.

Many have been hiding out in and mounting attacks from tunnel networks and caves in the Hamrin mountains, which straddle Diyala, Kirkuk and Salahuddin.


In one of Monday night's attacks, militants opened fire at an Iraqi army checkpoint on the boundary between Kirkuk and Salahuddin, about 160km (100 miles) north of the capital Baghdad, killing the two soldiers, a security source in Kirkuk said.

Another attack left four members of the paramilitary Tribal Mobilisation Force dead in the village of al-Asiriya, near the town of Tuz Khurmatu, the source added.

A third soldier was killed in the Abu Khamis area, 25km (15 miles) north-east of Baghdad, according to a security source in the city of Baquba.

Image copyright AFP
Image caption Iraq's security forces have been used to impose a coronavirus lockdown
On Sunday, five Tribal Mobilisation Force fighters were killed in clashes with IS militants in the village of Umm al-Karami, in north-western Diyala, while a soldier was shot dead by a sniper in the Ain Laila area, security sources said.

Four police officers reportedly died on Saturday in an attack in the town of Zaghnia, north of Baquba, while a bomb killed a solider in al-Uzaim.

IS cells have also been hiding out in the remote Western Desert of Anbar province, where Tribal Mobilisation Force units launched an operation on Monday. A military source said three militants were killed in the Mud ham area, two of whom blew themselves up when surrounded inside a mosque.


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-52535842


----------



## Aramagedon

*Iraq’s PMU Forces Destroy Several Daesh Hideouts in Salahuddin*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Fighters from Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), also known as Hashd al-Sha’abi, shelled Daesh hideouts in the country's northern Salahuddin province.*

May, 06, 2020 - 11:42 
World 
Comments 



According to a statement by Hashd al-Sha’abi, the PMU forces on Tuesday used mortar shells and artillery rounds to destroy a Daesh hideout near the Alas oilfields, located northeast of Tikrit, the provincial capital of Salahuddin province, Iraq's Baghdad al-Youm website reported.

In the western Makishifa district of the province, the popular forces also managed to destroy several hideouts of the terrorists and clear the area of their remnants, it added.

Daesh has intensified its attacks in Iraq amid Baghdad’s call on the US to pull out its forces from the Arab country.

In a vote on January 5, the Iraqi parliament called for an end to the presence of all foreign troops, including Americans.

The vote came two days after the US military - acting on US President Donald Trump’s order - launched a fatal drone strike on senior Iranian anti-terror commander Lieutenant General Qassem Soleimani upon his arrival in the Iraqi capital at the invitation of the Baghdad government.

The attack also claimed the lives of Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the second-in-command of the PMU, and eight other Iranian and Iraqi people.

Washington has threatened sanctions should US troops be expelled instead of heeding the Iraqi parliament’s call to end the occupation of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257574484690833409


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258507395078041607

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

925boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257574484690833409


Have they ever considered they are just U.S. troops getting back on the helos instead of the PMU claiming they are transporting ISIS. But then its PMU and they want to make it look like the U.S. is not fighting ISIS.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Iraqi forces target ISIL's bases in Mosul*






TEHRAN, May 11 (MNA) – Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Units, also known as Hashd al-Sha’abi forces identified two ISIL terrorist bases on the outskirts of Mosul in a reconnaissance operation.

Based on accurate intelligence from Hashd al-Sha’abi forces, Iraq’s Army carried airstrike attacks against the ISIL bases in Mosul.

In two airstrikes launched by Iraq’s Army, two ISIL terrorist bases in the southwestern city of Mosul this morning have been bombed, according to Almaalomah.

All ISIL members present in the two bases were killed and their equipment destroyed in the bombing of Iraqi fighters.

Earlier, Hashd al-Sha’abi forces had targeted seven ISIL’s bases with mortar shells in the northern city of Samarra during a large-scale operation.

On Saturday, Hashd al-Sha’abi forces attacked ISIL’s bases in the eastern province of Saladin with large-scale artillery attacks.

Last week, the ISIL terrorists mounted a coordinated assault in the Salahuddin town of Mekeeshfa and the city of Balad, martyring at least 10 Hashd al-forces.

Hashd al-Sha’abi said its forces had killed and wounded a number of Daesh elements and managed to push them back in the area.

Commander in chief of the Armed Forces Adil Abd Al-Mahdi has ordered the launch of a large-scale operation against the remnants of ISIL Takfiris, according to the spokesperson of Iraq’s Armed Forces on Tuesday.

Extensive operations are being carried out against ISIL's hidden bases with the participation of Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Units, or Hashd al-Sha’abi, Khalaf said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

camelguy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258507395078041607


why dont you use regular attack helo against those monkeys? 1 missile would be enough. Iraq has Russian attack helis.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

xbat said:


> why dont you use regular attack helo against those monkeys? 1 missile would be enough. Iraq has Russian attack helis.



By coincidence, the Mi-17 spotted the pick up truck in the desert. It was not a planned operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268240186447724548


----------



## Mithridates

xbat said:


> why dont you use regular attack helo against those monkeys? 1 missile would be enough. Iraq has Russian attack helis.


when ISIS first attacked Iraq with a large convoy of pickup and trucks one f-16 with just rocket pods would bring hell on them but who would knew they will attack...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

6 years ago the religious genocide & massacre of 1700 cadets at Camp Speicher. Killed for being Shi'a, the region was celebrating it. Certain tribes in Iraq carried it out. Shows how degenerated the middle east has become.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271394287754895360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275531319804678153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Iraq launches operations against ISIL in Diyala*






TEHRAN, Jun. 28 (MNA) – The Iraqi Ministry of Interior announced the launch of new security operations against the remnants of ISIL forces in Diyala Governorate.

In an interview with Al-Maaloma, an informed source said that military operations were launched against the remnants of ISIL in Abu Khanazir in the northeast of Diyala Governorate.

According to the source, the operation was carried out following last night's ISIL attack on a police checkpoint and the martyrdom and wounding of six people.

In other operations, the intelligence forces of the Iraqi Interior Ministry identified and arrested 14 terrorists in different parts of Kirkuk and Samarra.

According to the report, Iraqi Interior Ministry forces have arrested 9 terrorists in various parts of Samarra on charges of collaborating with ISIL.

5 terrorists have been also captured in Kirkuk by Iraqi forces, the report added.

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/160287/Iraq-launches-operations-against-ISIL-in-Diyala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282636288122933248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vizier

There are news that pkk terror organization started attacking peshmarga positions in Iraq oil regions.

It is Iraqs responsibility to take action. If they dont want other countries to involve they should do this soon.

Otherwise soon it is possible that Turkey can start another cross-border operation against pkk inside Iraq to support north iraqi federal govt upon their request around regions like Mosoul. There can be sort of conflict with central govt in that case but if Iraq acts responsibly against pkk terrorists in time without any delay this wont possibly happen. Iran should also use its influence as pkk is a common enemy.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Iraqi military says rocket attack in Baghdad kills child


BAGHDAD (AP) — Rockets struck Iraq's capital Tuesday with four landing inside the heavily fortified Green Zone, Iraq’s military said, killing a child and wounding at least five people, signaling an end to an informal truce announced by Iran-backed militias in October...




apnews.com





Rockets struck Iraq’s capital Tuesday with four landing inside the heavily fortified Green Zone, Iraq’s military said, killing a child and wounding at least five people, signaling an end to an informal truce announced by Iran-backed militias in October.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Today the first suicide attack in Baghdad since two years. 32 casualties. 

Isis ideology seems to keep convincing people they'll get to dine with the prophet when killing Shias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF




----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

....


----------



## Saddam Hussein

isis governor of Iraq got killed today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354846599319531522


----------



## PDF

Around 9 15 pm GMT


----------



## aryobarzan

Saw few photos of Iraqi parade for the anniversary of their Paramilitary group... I post them here. They had a big role in defeating the ISIL.




























































































I guess these two lower photos are the Christian units.!!

















Drone units:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

aryobarzan said:


> Saw few photos of Iraqi parade for the anniversary of their Paramilitary group... I post them here. They had a big role in defeating the ISIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 756705
> 
> 
> View attachment 756707
> 
> 
> I guess these two lower photos are the Christian units.!!
> View attachment 756709
> 
> View attachment 756710
> 
> View attachment 756713
> 
> View attachment 756714
> 
> 
> Drone units:
> View attachment 756716
> 
> View attachment 756720
> 
> View attachment 756721


Is that in dyala province?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Malik Alashter said:


> Is that in dyala province?


Yes I think so...Al Jazeera had a good report on it.


----------



## raptor22

When we gave them Mohajer6 & how many?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

raptor22 said:


> When we gave them Mohajer6 & how many?


Iraqi militia (PMU) is part of formal Iraqi military and they have a budget of close to 2 billion dollars from Iraqi government...They* BUY *their armaments from whoever they want, Iran happens to be a good economical Arms suppliers close by so that is why they mostly have Iranian armaments (toophan MRAPs , Mohajer Drones and safir vehicles ..etc)..They also have started to develop their own armements and I have seen Iraqi built drones and Tanks (check Arab forum for photos)..Keep in mind Iraq had a reasonably good military industry during Saddam.. They modified some SCUDS and sent them to Israel..forgot the names..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Iraq PMU forces arrest a senior ISIL member in Mosul*





TEHRAN, Jun. 30 (MNA) – Iraqi local sources have said that a prominent ISIS terrorist has been arrested by Hashd al-Shaabi in the northern city of Mosul.

The commander of the Popular Mobilization Units or Hashd al-Shabi in Ninawa Province announced the foiling of a terrorist attack and the arrest of the prominent ISIL chieftain in Mosul.

The PMU statement said, "Forces of PMU Operation Command in Nineveh foiled a terrorist attack in Mosul on Wednesday and arrested a prominent ISIS member."
The PMU said that their forces apprehended the ISIL element based on accurate information.
It added that "This ISIS member was seeking a terrorist operation in Mosul."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413612528299659264


----------



## Saddam Hussein

‘They will never let go’: Isis fighters regroup in the heart of Iraq


Iraqi special forces hunt Isis in lowlands south of Kirkuk, where the militants keep on the move, seeking to regain territorial control




www.theguardian.com





Some small scale ISOF ops in the north of kerkuk and baiji region.
Isis mainly attacking electric pylons, they're activity seems to stem from a triangle region which has little population.

Where's our chemical weapons when you need them. Spray that entire swamp and mountain with sarin gas. Little ISIS shits disrespecting the Safavid state.


----------



## lydian fall

Over A Dozen Daesh Terrorists Captured in Iraq​
June, 06, 2022 - 17:01 
World news 












TEHRAN (Tasnim) – More than a dozen Daesh (ISIL or ISIS) terrorists, including a number of top commanders, were captured by Iraqi forces hours after five civilians were killed and several others injured in an attack in the eastern province of Diyala.​The Iraqi National Intelligence Service (INIS) announced in a statement on Sunday that it had arrested 14 people responsible for planning and carrying out attacks during a large-scale operation in Baghdad.
According to the intelligence service, the detainees include senior Daesh commanders, namely Abu Safana, Abu Omar, and Abu Musab, who were arrested during several ambushes.
The development came shortly after Sabereen News, a Telegram news channel associated with the Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), reported that a Daesh attack on al-‘Abarah al-Sadraniyah village in Diyala had left five civilians, including three children, dead and six others wounded.
Daesh began a terror campaign in Iraq in 2014, overrunning vast swathes in lightning attacks.
Iraq declared victory over terrorist group in December 2017 after a three-year counter-terrorism military campaign, in which the PMU, known in Arabic as Hashd al-Sha’abi, also played a major role.
However, Daesh’s remnants keep staging sporadic attacks across Iraq, attempting to regroup and unleash fresh violence in the Arab country.
The Takfiri terrorist group has managed to intensify its attacks in Iraq, particularly since January 2020, when the United States assassinated top Iranian anti-terror commander Lieutenant General Qassem Soleimani and PMU’s deputy commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis in a drone strike near Baghdad International Airport.
Anti-US sentiments sharply increased in Iraq in the aftermath of the assassination, prompting Iraqi lawmakers to pass a bill – only two days after the assassination – that required the Baghdad government to end the presence of all foreign military forces led by Washington.
The US was finally forced to end its “combat mission” in Iraq by the end of 2021, but Iraqi resistance groups say the Pentagon’s so-called advisory role has to end as well.


----------

